# Le bar des floodeurs



## Amok (9 Mai 2005)

Il n'est pas question d'interdire le flood au bar -d'ailleurs, comment le faire sans y passer ses journées ?- mais d'éviter, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris la démarche, qu'il ne foute en l'air tous les autres sujets.

Ici, vous pouvez si vous le souhaitez vous lâcher*: cet endroit est pour vous. Cela signifie (vous l'aurez compris) que le flood ne sera autorisé nulle part ailleurs.*

Non pas pour emmerder le monde et nos amis qui aiment les posts de deux mots et les MP publics, mais pour permettre à ceux qui ne goûtent pas cette pratique hautement philosophique de pouvoir s'exprimer, ou lire, des threads sans être obligés de se tartiner des pages n'ayant qu'un lointain rapport avec le sujet initial.


A vous donc, les "patron, une bière", "je préfère un calva", et autres  enchanteurs.

* Inutile de jouer aux innocents et de me poser la question fatale par MP : "mais c'est quoi le flood ? Si je dis une connerie, c'est du flood ?"


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2005)

Prem's


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2005)

Chiche


----------



## N°6 (9 Mai 2005)

Quelles sont les sanctions prévues à l'encontre de ceux qui s'aventureraient à poster autre chose que du flood à l'intérieur de ce fil ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

merci , monseigneur....

donc on floode ici .....plus moyen de se plaindre, on a un sujet ou on peut se dire tout et rien....
on peut y faire des tonne de post de vent....mais restons correct....
plus besoin de pourrir tous les fils...
dont celui de la nuit cher a notre Gognol.....
voila....



comme quoi, tous les fils ne ferment pas et un magnifique s'ouvre....

un  a vous tous......


----------



## duracel (9 Mai 2005)

Ce soir, je me paye un mine. Ceux qui souhaitent me suivre, je les rince. 
Je commence au picon...


----------



## bouilla (9 Mai 2005)

prout ! caca !


----------



## Spyro (9 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Inutile de jouer aux innocents et de me poser la question fatale par MP : "mais c'est quoi le flood ? *Si je dis une connerie*, c'est du flood ?"


Mais j'ai quand même le droit de faire une blague de temps en temps ?
En restant dans le sujet j'veux dire  
Non ?
Bon.

_Et puis d'façon personne me lit alors c'est pas bien grave hein ! hein ! Toujours pas ? Bon.  :rateau:_


----------



## katelijn (9 Mai 2005)

Merci d'ouvrir cet espace à tous ceux ou celles qui n'arrivent pas a s'exprimer par les mots ou la peinture :rose:


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

Alors à ca, j'y aurais jamais cru !


----------



## N°6 (9 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'ouvrir cet espace à tous ceux ou celles qui n'arrivent pas a s'exprimer par les mots ou la peinture :rose:



Oui enfin bon, pas la peine de rameuter tous les pétomanes non plus hein ?!


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

C'est bien marrant tout ça, mais je pige pas pourquoi le sujet a flood ouvert dans macos classique n'a pas marché ? c'est si insupportable de flooder ailleurs qu'au bar ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2005)

Trop tard :



			
				bouilla a dit:
			
		

> prout ! caca !



 :love:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien marrant tout ça, mais je pige pas pourquoi le sujet a flood ouvert dans macos classique n'a pas marché ? c'est si insupportable de flooder ailleurs qu'au bar ?


C'est p'têt moins la vocation des autres forums    :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

Hello N°6


Je t'avais jamais dis  à toi.


----------



## duracel (9 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> prout ! caca !


 

 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

Purée le temps que je poste poum, 5 posts :rateau:


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai quand même le droit de faire une blague de temps en temps ?
> En restant dans le sujet j'veux dire
> Non ?
> Bon.
> ...


t'as pas entendu le monsieur : pas d'humour dans ce sujet


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est p'têt moins la vocation des autres forums    :rateau:



Pas du tout, regarde, si on veut on peut aller flooder Macbidouille sans problèmes


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est p'têt moins la vocation des autres forums    :rateau:


Dans un forum modéré par GlobalCut ? c'est un gag* ?

*pas d'humour icii steuplé :d


----------



## N°6 (9 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Hello N°6
> 
> 
> Je t'avais jamais dis  à toi.



  Oui, bon, en même temps, tu n'es pas obligé de passer en revue toutes les choses que tu ne m'as jamais dites, parce que ça pourrait devenir gênant...  :affraid:


----------



## katelijn (9 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien marrant tout ça, mais je pige pas pourquoi le sujet a flood ouvert dans macos classique n'a pas marché ? c'est si insupportable de flooder ailleurs qu'au bar ?



Les sanctuaires, c'est toujours temporaire


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas entendu le monsieur : pas d'humour dans ce sujet



Au fait, toi, jte retiens  

Sans rancune aucune.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Purée le temps que je poste poum, 5 posts :rateau:



on t'a dit qu'il s'agissait d'un fil a flood.....


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Les sanctuaires, c'est toujours temporaire


C'était juste une remarque car ça m'a étonné, sérieusement*

*merde pas d'humour ici


----------



## katelijn (9 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Quelles sont les sanctions prévues à l'encontre de ceux qui s'aventureraient à poster autre chose que du flood à l'intérieur de ce fil ?





			
				N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin bon, pas la peine de rameuter tous les pétomanes non plus hein ?!



Si c'est du vent, hop à la cave


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on t'a dit qu'il s'agissait d'un fil a flood.....



 Stook.

 Tu viens faire quoi ?


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, toi, jte retiens
> 
> Sans rancune aucune.


serais-tu un de ceussent qui m'ont quémandé un coup d'boule rouge ? tu vois tu peux me faire confiance


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> serais-tu un de ceussent qui m'ont quémandé un coup d'boule rouge ? tu vois tu peux me faire confiance



Tu es un homme de parole


----------



## bouilla (9 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, toi, jte retiens
> 
> Sans rancune aucune.


 
mé non faut pas se retenir !!


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

j'ai rien dis le sujet en question a été fermé par tata zaza


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

rien, marre d'Ichat......
bon apres-midi, et @+


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> rien, marre d'Ichat......
> bon apres-midi, et @+



Comme ca d'un coup ?


----------



## katelijn (9 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> C'était juste une remarque car ça m'a étonné, sérieusement*
> 
> *merde pas d'humour ici



Si, si, va regarder dans le forum des râleurs :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est p'têt moins la vocation des autres forums    :rateau:





Entendons nous bien : ce n'est pas la "vocation" du bar non plus.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Comme ca d'un coup ?



oui, je suis sur le chat (toubarvert) depuis bientot 3heures....
il est temps....

bon,re-@+


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Entendons nous bien : ce n'est pas la "vocation" du bar non plus.



d'ou l'interet de ce fil.....non....?......
on peut se canalyser en cas d'envie soudaine de flood...... 
et on se calme dans les autres fils...simple comme regle...mais si vous voulez qu'on recommence les ban a repetition et les fils fermés....faut le dire.....  

le flood est interdit mais toléré, c'est dans la charte....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Et puis d'façon personne me lit alors c'est pas bien grave hein ! hein ! Toujours pas ? Bon.  :rateau:_





moi je te lis mais tu as un peu beaucoup enormement disparu en ce temp-ci   



......sinon , c'st ici que on raconte notre vie?   

et bien , moi j'ai passé la journée a jouer au tetris  :love:  :love:  :love: 



merci au donneur, merci beaucoup , j'ai rien fait aujourd'hui !!!!!     :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas question d'interdire le flood au bar -d'ailleurs, comment le faire sans y passer ses journées ?- mais d'éviter, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris la démarche, qu'il ne foute en l'air tous les autres sujets.



rien à dire, cela a le mérite d'être logique, évident et clair.

reste à espérer que cette manière de voir soit partagée par la totalité des régisseurs.

la pédagogie par l'exemple, somme toute.


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

lemmy

Bon puisque c'est un fil à flood hein: on dit "à flood" ou "de flood") je vais raconter ma vie sur trois posts


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rien à dire, cela a le mérite d'être logique, évident et clair.
> 
> reste à espérer que cette manière de voir soit partagée par la totalité des régisseurs.
> 
> la pédagogie par l'exemple, somme toute.




on s'est mis d'accord pour que cette facon de voir les choses (le flood donc..) soit respectée.....
donc .....


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

libre, libre, enfin libre 

Mais n'oublions pas ceux, qui les chaînes aux pieds ont été jeté hors du bar


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Un fil à flood maintenant 

J'en connaît qui doivent pas être content  Il aurait pas pu ouvrir samedi ce fil?

:love:


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

Si je peux me permettre ?


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Non rien... on dit bien jamais deux sans trois non? :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

En fait non


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre ?


Oui


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> En fait non


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

Je prépare une fiesta pour mes 500 posts...


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

.... que je vais atteindre incessement sous peu.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

'tain, Valoriel, mais pourquoi ils t'ont libéré......*POURQUOI*..........


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je prépare une fiesta pour mes 500 posts...


Moi aussi :love: :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, Valoriel, mais pourquoi ils t'ont libéré......*POURQUOI*..........


pour flooder


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

Ils t'ont libéré pour te mettre ici, tu peux plus flooder qu'ici.
T'es en liberté conditionelle gars !



Je suis partit.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

*bien utile pour remiser les costumes inutilisés*


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ils t'ont libéré pour te mettre ici, tu peux plus flooder qu'ici.
> T'es en liberté conditionelle gars !



Oui mais toi aussi! Si tu veux faire une fiesta pour tes 500 posts va falloir être discret


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *bien utile pour remiser les costumes inutilisés*



Ca se mange? 

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ca se mange?
> 
> :mouais:



nan: certains se contentent de le boire


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nan: certains se contentent de le boire


avec de l'eau alors? Pour diluer?


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

tout le monde

il me manquait quelques messages au compteur alors...


----------



## MrStone (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi :love: :mouais:



y'aura du Champomy © ? :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

Pfou!! 

Encore 25... :mouais:


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> y'aura du Champomy © ? :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


Non, du jus d'orange


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

Ah! Tiens plus que 23


----------



## MrStone (9 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> Non, du jus d'orange



:casse: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> avec de l'eau alors? Pour diluer?



à part rincer les tomates ou se laver les dents ils n'utilisent pas l'eau autrement   

_oups !  pour allonger le pastis aussi (ou surtout...  )_


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

Bonne idée ce thread à flood, plus d'excuses pour polluer les autres fils


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> :casse: :affraid:


T'aime pas le jus d'orange donc pour toi il y aura du jus de pomme  

 azéron ca fait plaisir de te voir


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

_
Avril-VII est heureux de vous annoncé qu'il a les :
_





500 posts.











J'ai donc l'honneur d'accéder au rang de Major.

***
Vous pouvez reprendre une acticité normale.​


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel

Bonne journée?


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> _
> Avril-VII est heureux de vous annoncé qu'il a les :
> _
> 
> ...



Bravo!! Félicitations


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> _
> Avril-VII est heureux de vous annoncé qu'il a les :
> _
> 
> ...


Bravo Avril! C'est le métier qui rentre  

 azéron

Oui oui, bonne journée! Et toi? :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> _
> Avril-VII est heureux de vous annoncé qu'il a les :
> _
> 
> ...



super, continue comme avril....super.....
je te boule des que je peux......

@Azeron , tu crois qu'on t'a pas vu venir juste pour un coup de boule a Valoriel......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai interet d'en avoir.......


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

Désolé à tous, le boulier est vide, demain je tape, promis.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> _
> Avril-VII est heureux de vous annoncé qu'il a les :
> _
> 
> ...




fais les citations


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> @Azeron , tu crois qu'on t'a pas vu venir juste pour un coup de boule a Valoriel......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On verra  
Tu passeras le bonjour au bannis   
Il me semble qu'il à posté plus de 50 messages ce petit nouveau non? :rateau:


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

D'ailleur il y un petit nouveau qui semble avoir ses habitudes au bar coucou: lemmy)


----------



## bouilla (9 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je prépare une fiesta pour mes 500 posts...



Tu veux pas plutot t'orienter vers une renault ?



_Putain je pete la FORME !_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleur il y un petit nouveau qui semble avoir ses habitudes au bar coucou: lemmy)



salut toi


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

A taaaaaableuh 

+


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

je vais feter vite fait le 500 de avril et les 7800 et quelques de princess....  


un coupe merci.....depechez vous, mon bain m'attends       :love:


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

Ah! Bientôt les 50...


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais feter vite fait le 500 de avril et les 7800 et quelques de princess....
> 
> 
> un coupe merci.....depechez vous, mon bain m'attends       :love:



Un coup à la place d'une coupe ça ira? 

 félicitation princess  

ps: "bon bain"


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

Princess :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## bouilla (9 Mai 2005)

Juste un doigt alors !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Merci pour ce fil et bonne continuation à celui-ci


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> prout ! caca !


exact  



hé m**** j'ai pas vu le moment où j'ai dépassé les 100 posts..... zut !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ce fil et bonne continuation à celui-ci


 cor


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> exact


 charlub


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


Zut!!!


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Juste un doigt alors !


 bouilla


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

50 posts50 posts​50 posts​
NON! C'est pas moi qu'il faut taper c'est l'autre :love:


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Félicitations azéron 

Bonne continuation


----------



## bouilla (9 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> bouilla




Cucu !

Tu maitrises bien les rudiments du flood a ce que je vois ! mais qui est ton maitre ??


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

Bravo à toi azéron !!!  (tu peux bouler à présent) 
Tu va voir, c'est bien macG, le bar...
Moi je serai toujours un nioub...

Valoriel t'y arrive là !!!


----------



## MacEntouziast (9 Mai 2005)

*Fuck them all, by jove !!*


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Fuck them all, by jove !!*



Oui ??? 

 MacEntouziast


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Cucu !
> 
> Tu maitrises bien les rudiments du flood a ce que je vois ! mais qui est ton maitre ??


C'est moi :love:

Ah! On reconnait le travail bien fait...


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Allez, deux messages et on aura 50 pour le fils et 500 pour le pére :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi :love:
> 
> Ah! On reconnait le travail bien fait...



whaa un autodidacte ! ça promet  


Travail bof...mais toujours bien fais oui hips? !


----------



## duracel (9 Mai 2005)

Il avance vite ce bar à flood.
Comme mon niveau d'alcool dans le sang. 

hips...


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> whaa un autodidacte ! ça promet
> 
> 
> Travail bof...mais toujours bien fais oui hips? !


 bouilla


----------



## duracel (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> bouilla



Baisse?


----------



## bouilla (9 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Baisse?



vi ?

bordel i faut au minimum 5 caracteres, c'est plus du flood, c'est la marée !


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Baisse?





Ca va que c'est le fil pour mais...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> charlub


Azéron


----------



## katelijn (9 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> A taaaaaableuh
> 
> +



Décidément! Tout se perds. De mon temps on soupait à 18 h 30.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Cucu !
> 
> Tu maitrises bien les rudiments du flood a ce que je vois ! mais qui est ton maitre ??


 
Fallait la trouver celle là Bob


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Moi aussi je vais manger un hamburger


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

Bon apétit à tous !
Je vais manger aussi !
_Mon frère vient de tomber dans les escaliers._


----------



## katelijn (9 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Il avance vite ce bar à flood.
> Comme mon niveau d'alcool dans le sang.
> 
> hips...



Eh ben, déconnecte toi


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

la, maintenant?
Ca va bien!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Et ça recule comme le taux de sang dans ton alcool ?


----------



## katelijn (9 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Fallait la trouver celle là Bob





 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: Qui c'est?

 :mouais: Caviste, future belle-maman?


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

et tu avances, et tu recules, comment veux tu que je t'***


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

C'est l'empereur du côté obscur de la force  le maître de Dark Vador


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

>


 





Mais es-tu aware ?


----------



## duracel (9 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben, déconnecte toi


Seul mon verre me rattache encore à la table. C'est dire que le lien est un peu faiblard.




			
				Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et ça recule comme le taux de sang dans ton alcool ?


exact.


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Mais es-tu aware ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

On se boit une petite kriek ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Un grand perrier pour moi


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Vala les 500 posts sont passés. M'enfin pour une occasion aussi importante j'allais pas poster dans un fil de flood


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Un grand perrier pour moi


 2 ou 3 grandes Guiness pour moi (on va commencer calme) :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Vala les 500 posts sont passés. M'enfin pour une occasion aussi importante j'allais pas poster dans un fil de flood



Felicitations à toi, désolé je t'ai pas attendu, je viens de les passer.
Pas très festif ce passage...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Vala les 500 posts sont passés. M'enfin pour une occasion aussi importante j'allais pas poster dans un fil de flood


 Félicitations, major


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 2 ou 3 grandes Guiness pour moi (on va commencer calme) :love:


Ha oui, c'est vrai, je l'avais oublié cette bière


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations, major


 Merci


----------



## duracel (9 Mai 2005)

Ce soir, soirée beaujolais.

Broully et morgon pour ouvrir.

Et j'espère St-amour pour finir.   :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

je prendrais bien un verre de montbazillac moi!


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Mai 2005)

felicitations!! vivement les mille!!! 
sinon, en deux heures d'existence ce fil se remplit bien ... :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Felicitations à toi, désolé je t'ai pas attendu, je viens de les passer


Ah oui ça, on a entendu  T'en a fait du bruit pour pas grand chose 

 avril


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> felicitations!! vivement les mille!!!
> sinon, en deux heures d'existence ce fil se remplit bien ... :rateau:


 C'est clair, ça promet...


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mai 2005)

Une machine qui marche quand elle en a envie a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Les serveurs MacG vont souffrir


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


Ben oui, a force de donner des coups de têtes dedans... :mouais:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Les serveurs MacG vont souffrir


 Bof, pas plus qu'avant puisqu'avec ce thread, on est censé éviter le flood sur les autres fils, ça devrait même au contraire "alléger" un peu la charge de ce pauvre vBulletin, enfin jcrois...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Vala les 500 posts sont passés. M'enfin pour une occasion aussi importante j'allais pas poster dans un fil de flood



Nan, t'aurais dû faire un fil d'autosatisfaction comme tant d'autres, y comprs des vétérans


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mai 2005)

Félicitations


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nan, t'aurais dû faire un fil d'autosatisfaction comme tant d'autres, y comprs des vétérans


C'est quoi ?


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas plutot t'orienter vers une renault ?
> 
> 
> 
> _Putain je pete la FORME !_


j't'avais dis que t'arriverais a maitriser Jabber


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> _
> Avril-VII est heureux de vous annoncé qu'il a les :
> _
> 
> ...


de table ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

Ok, cette fois c'est la bonne:

À taaaaaaaaaaaaabblleeeee  :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (9 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> j't'avais dis que t'arriverais a maitriser Jabber



 :mouais: 

Grace a ton serveur !


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ?



çà par exemple


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà par exemple


 
D'ac 
Bon, alors ce soir, Star wars ou débat ?


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

ben le débat tu peux pas alors star wars pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> ben le débat tu peux pas alors star wars pour toi


----------



## bouilla (9 Mai 2005)

Pas de bras, pas de chocolat


----------



## MacEntouziast (9 Mai 2005)

*Holà, aubergiste, du vin et du meilleur !!*


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mai 2005)

Ayééééé  je peux reposter au bar  :rateau:  


:love:


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Bon faut que j'aille chercher du lait :mouais:

A cette heure ci? 

Personne n'a de vache sous la main? Et Sylko il est pas là?


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ayééééé  je peux reposter au bar  :rateau:
> 
> 
> :love:


 modern


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bon faut que j'aille chercher du lait :mouais:
> 
> A cette heure ci?
> 
> Personne n'a de vache sous la main? Et Sylko il est pas là?


 Vas donc au Paki du coin 

A Liège y a que ça  bien convénient je dois dire tout de même  (généralement ouvert jusqu'à 4 du mat :rateau: )


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vas donc au Paki du coin
> 
> A Liège y a que ça  bien convénient je dois dire tout de même  (généralement ouvert jusqu'à 4 du mat :rateau: )




on dit au rebeuh du coin aussi, enfin de plus en plus au chinois du coin a paris :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on dit au rebeuh du coin aussi, enfin de plus en plus au chinois du coin a paris :rateau:


Mauvaise nouvelle, macgeneration vient d'être racheté par Li Ka-shing


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Bon, j'ai des coup de fil à passer mais promis, ...


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai des coup de fil à passer mais promis, ...


... après les coups de fil, les coups de boule dans les fils de flood!
A moins que ce ne soit les coups de flood dans les fils de boules

:love: 

Enfin je reviens et je n'oublierais personne


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai des coup de fil à passer mais promis, ...


Des coups de fil dentaire après manger ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ayééééé  je peux reposter au bar  :rateau:
> 
> 
> :love:



Plus bannie  :love:


----------



## yoffy (9 Mai 2005)

Un....


----------



## yoffy (9 Mai 2005)

Deux.....


----------



## yoffy (9 Mai 2005)

Trois.....


----------



## yoffy (9 Mai 2005)

Quatre.....


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

stop!


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Deux...


----------



## yoffy (9 Mai 2005)

Ca fait du bien !  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

trois...


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

raté


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

tant pis...


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

peut etre...  :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (9 Mai 2005)

Bon j't'en mets quatre    (en vert)


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

allez, cinq pour le sport...
faut bien que je m'entraine...


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

Avec plus de 50 posts les coups de  fonctionne en vert normalement :love:


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

Allez je commence 



> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## bouilla (9 Mai 2005)

vaz-y frappe !


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

Bon, je reprend


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

c'est la difficulté de la chose...


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> vaz-y frappe !


non toi c'est papa qui va s'en occuper :rateau:
Tu ne perds rien pour attendre


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)




----------



## bouilla (9 Mai 2005)

*Ouaaaaiiiiiiii*  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Sinon, j'ai fait mon premier jardin aujourd'hui : un plant de tomate cerise dans un pot de fleurs, sur le balcon...
Tout le monde s'en fout, mais je suis quand même content...


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
​ha ben zut..... peu pu pourtant j'en met des coups de boule verts, mais y a pas de retour


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

2


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'ai fait mon premier jardin aujourd'hui : un plant de tomate cerise dans un pot de fleurs, sur le balcon...
> Tout le monde s'en fout, mais je suis quand même content...


Non moi ca m'intéresse (un peu) mais valoriel trouve ça super 



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.




Bon ben c'est papa qui va s'y coller


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Marchi les gens  pfiou c'est dingue, les gens sur ce sujet sont super réactifs


----------



## MacEntouziast (9 Mai 2005)

bingooooooo


----------



## MacEntouziast (9 Mai 2005)

allez, hop


----------



## MacEntouziast (9 Mai 2005)

Rahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lovely


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

*190 messages depuis 17H36... ce thread porte bien son nom...*


----------



## MacEntouziast (9 Mai 2005)

Moi, j'dis, ça c'est tout bon


----------



## MacEntouziast (9 Mai 2005)

Et encore, y'a d'quoi faire !!


----------



## MacEntouziast (9 Mai 2005)

Stop, in the name of love, before you break my heart ,,,


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

*C'est moi ou il y a comme une odeur d'ultra flood ?*   :rateau:


----------



## MacEntouziast (9 Mai 2005)

*Montjoie saint denis, étripons ces pourceaux*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est moi ou il y a comme une odeur d'ultra flood ?*  :rateau:


 
C'est même pire !!! C'est une odeur de Tera flood


----------



## MacEntouziast (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est moi ou il y a comme une odeur d'ultra flood ?*   :rateau:


 *ça pue le kérozène par ici*


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

puisque c'est comme ça, je prefere arreter tout de suite!
oh, et puis non!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *ça pue le kérozène par ici*



*Quelqu'un aurait-il une alumette ?*


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

bon , allez, 
je vais reprendre mon bouquin...

a demain tous!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> puisque c'est comme ça, je prefere arreter tout de suite!
> oh, et puis non!



*Tu veux arrêter quoi Bob ?*


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Déjà, c'est pas bob, je j'arrete quand je veux, moi...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, c'est pas bob, je j'arrete quand je veux, moi...




*C'est pas joli comme p'tit nom Bob ?*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas joli comme p'tit nom Bob ?*


Mais non, ils s'est fait tatouer un "B" sur chaque fesse !!!  met tes lunettes ;-)


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

pas trop non...
Sinon, j'ai quand même du mal à decrocher :rose: ...


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, ils s'est fait tatouer un "B" sur chaque fesse !!!  met tes lunettes ;-)



Au fait, tu connais le supplice de l'ipod  ...


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> pas trop non...
> Sinon, j'ai quand même du mal à decrocher :rose: ...


Et pourtant :casse:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Bon allez, c'est fait, je suis parti...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

C'est ça la totalipod-attitude


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ... après les coups de fil, les coups de boule dans les fils de flood!
> A moins que ce ne soit les coups de flood dans les fils de boules
> 
> :love:
> ...



Alors, dans l'ordre et la discipline...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mai 2005)

C'est joli Bob :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Posté par la saloperie de machine : 

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -lepurfilsdelasagesse-.


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2005)

Réponse Google pour bob : 




J'aime pas trop la tête de bob quand meme, je prefere celle de brad


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Source : gooogle newsssss

http://www.homotextuel.org/breve107.html


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ... après les coups de fil, les coups de boule dans les fils de flood!
> A moins que ce ne soit les coups de flood dans les fils de boules
> 
> :love:
> ...



Bon alors pour ce soir j'ai 

azéron :love:
bouilla :casse:
yoffy :casse:
charlub :casse:
le_magic :casse:
stook :casse:

pour demain il me reste 

modern
gKatarn
global
avril
duracel
joel
katelijn
macinside



réclamations possibles par  verts


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors pour ce soir j'ai
> 
> azéron :love:
> bouilla :casse:
> ...


 
J'ai pas le décodeur  pq j'ai un peil au beure noir ? 

[edit]  Jviens de comprendre


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

oups, j'ai oublié lemmy 

ça sera pour mercredi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> oups, j'ai oublié lemmy
> 
> ça sera pour mercredi




*Je suis gentil moi aussi...*


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis gentil moi aussi...*


j'atend de voir :casse:

 

allez zou, tu es noté pour mercredi avec lemmy


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> j'atend de voir :casse:
> 
> 
> 
> allez zou, tu es noté pour mercredi avec lemmy



 
*Alors je t'enseignerais dans mon infinie bonté les purs principes philosophiques qui constituent les fondements profonds de mon infinie sagesse*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)




----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

>


Oui! Mais qui pense comme toi


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.


......  :bebe: 

Rien à voir, mais il y avait un concert de Mud Flow ce soir à Bruxelles, ça a commencé y'a 5 bonnes minutes là... J'ai hésité à y aller parce que j'aime vraiment bien ce groupe, mais heu... fait trop froid :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui! Mais qui pense comme toi


Heu.....pleins de gens


----------



## Grug (9 Mai 2005)

:affraid: un flood officiel, mais ça perd toute sa saveur


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: un flood officiel, mais ça perd toute sa saveur





			
				vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.


Décidemment, j'ai pas d'chance aujourd'hui... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: un flood officiel, mais ça perd toute sa saveur



Rien ne t'empêche d'essayer les chemins de traverse, mais bon c'est risqué même si les filets dérivants laissent passer les petits poissons


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Décidemment, j'ai pas d'chance aujourd'hui... :rateau:


Nous non plus :love:

dcz_ pour mercredi avec lemmy et lepurfils...


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Heu.....pleins de gens


Tout va bien alors


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Alors je t'enseignerais dans mon infinie bonté les purs principes philosophiques qui constituent les fondements profonds de mon infinie sagesse*


j'attend ce cours avec impatience


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

Pas mal, 12 pages de réponses pour un thread qui a vu le jour il y a moins de 6h... Nouveau record?


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ce soir
> 
> azéron :love:
> bouilla :casse:
> ...



Voilà, comme ça tout le monde est content


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

Allez deux messages histoire d'arriver à 60 et dodo :sleep:


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

zou, 60! Bonne nuit à tous 

:sleep:


----------



## azéron (9 Mai 2005)

zut, 61!  C'est malin ça 

Ehben c'est dodo quand même


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> Allez deux messages histoire d'arriver à 60 et dodo :sleep:


...   



			
				azéron a dit:
			
		

> zou, 60! Bonne nuit à tous
> 
> :sleep:


Good night 


_edit: bah c'est con mais jviens de remarqué que j'ai *1111* messages postés   _


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne t'empêche d'essayer les chemins de traverse, mais bon c'est risqué même si les filets dérivants laissent passer les petits poissons




Continue a semer, la récolte n'est pas loin.


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Good night


Merci 

 azéron! Fait de beau rêves mon bébé :love:
j'aime beaucoup mon (enfin son) profil


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> _edit: bah c'est con mais jviens de remarqué que j'ai *1111* messages postés   _


Bah c'est con, il va falloir que je poste un message de plus pour te féliciter 

Le  arrive mercredi


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est con, il va falloir que je poste un message de plus pour te féliciter
> 
> Le  arrive mercredi


   

Attention Lemmy, plus que 40 minutes avant l'ouverture, toujours prêt?


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Attention Lemmy, plus que 40 minutes avant l'ouverture, toujours prêt?


J'espère qu'il n'a pas perdu la main à la cave


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

t'es une cave


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

ça a le mérite d'être clair au moins...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: un flood officiel, mais ça perd toute sa saveur



qui a dit que c'etait le but.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> t'es une cave




dans la cave....?......


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ayééééé  je peux reposter au bar  :rateau:
> 
> 
> :love:



content de voir qu'on a pu arranger les choses........    :love:


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Alors stook, heureux


----------



## Spyro (9 Mai 2005)

Si je dis une connerie, c'est du flood ?


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Le bannis en à reçu aussi :casse:


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si je dis une connerie, c'est du flood ?


Ca dépend du niveau


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si je dis une connerie, c'est du flood ?


 :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> content de voir qu'on a pu arranger les choses........    :love:


 tu m'étonnes 


:love:


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## House M.D. (9 Mai 2005)

Flood :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

Qui sera le premier à ouvrir le bar de nuit à minuit pile? :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

SM; poildep et darkounet sont revenu....?.....


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si je dis une connerie, c'est du flood ?



Pas du tout 
Comme on dit pas très loin de chez toi: "zot zijn doet geen zeer"  

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

on est pas bien ici......pourquoi flooder la nuit......


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

:sleep: bonne nuit à tous


----------



## miosis (10 Mai 2005)

Salut tout le monde,


je suis récemment utilisateur d'un mac ej je voudrais savoir comment faire pour ....  :hein: 

 Non je deconne   , ça  va tout le monde, bande de flooder


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

bonne nuit valoriel......bonne nuit.....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit valoriel......bonne nuit.....


 Tu insistes sur le "bonne nuit" ou bien tu vas te coucher également?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

non, je lui souhaite une excellent nuit pas plus.....moi je me couche quand le jour ce leve comme d'hab.....


je disais donc, on est pas bien là.....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, je lui souhaite une excellent nuit pas plus.....moi je me couche quand le jour ce leve comme d'hab.....
> 
> 
> je disais donc, on est pas bien là.....


 Ok j'ai compris :rateau:

Au fait, pourquoi te couche-tu systématiquement à l'aube?!


----------



## miosis (10 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, je lui souhaite une excellent nuit pas plus.....moi je me couche quand le jour ce leve comme d'hab.....
> 
> 
> je disais donc, on est pas bien là.....


euh .. ouhai..  on est bien  :style:


----------



## miosis (10 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ok j'ai compris :rateau:
> 
> Au fait, pourquoi te couche-tu systématiquement à l'aube?!


ça c'est une bonne question ... alors pourquoi ????


----------



## miosis (10 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, je lui souhaite une excellent nuit pas plus.....moi je me couche quand le jour ce leve comme d'hab.....
> 
> 
> je disais donc, on est pas bien là.....



Alors pourquoi  ??


----------



## miosis (10 Mai 2005)

Hein Mr stook, pourqoui tu te couche à l'aube ???


----------



## miosis (10 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ok j'ai compris :rateau:
> 
> Au fait, pourquoi te couche-tu systématiquement à l'aube?!


Ben y veux pas nous répondre m'sieur Stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ok j'ai compris :rateau:
> 
> Au fait, pourquoi te couche-tu systématiquement à l'aube?!



PARCE QUE..............


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

je dors le jour.....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Hein Mr stook, pourqoui tu te couche à l'aube ???



parce qu'il a peur du noir  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

chaqu'un son rythme.....je suis un peu nyctalope.....mais pas nuisible......


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

hep, ceux a qui je viens d'ecrire....et les autres, n'hesitez pas a passer au toubarvert (ichat, salon toubarvert).....vous savez comment on fait.........si vous avez des questions.......


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'il a peur du noir  :rateau:



ho.... t'as casse mon premier 4 a la suite depuis mon ban...........


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> chaqu'un son rythme.....je suis un peu nyctalope.....mais pas nuisible......



Ouf, quelle chance, l'ail j'aime autant le manger que de l'avoir en tant que grigri


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

c'est con, et en plsu, je n'ai pas peur du noir......


----------



## miosis (10 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> chaqu'un son rythme.....je suis un peu nyctalope.....mais pas nuisible......



Ouhai vas-y d'abord nyctalope toi même


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, quelle chance, l'ail j'aime autant le manger que de l'avoir en tant que grigri



je hais l'ail......... a part dans la bouillabaisse.......


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ho.... t'as casse mon premier 4 a la suite depuis mon ban...........



Ho, ici c'est pour du pas vrais


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je hais l'ail.........


C'est que tu n'as jamais mangé de pains à l'ail du Pizza Hut :love:


----------



## miosis (10 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hep, ceux a qui je viens d'ecrire....et les autres, n'hesitez pas a passer au toubarvert (ichat, salon toubarvert).....vous savez comment on fait.........si vous avez des questions.......



Ben moi euh    j'voudrais bien savoir ...  :rose:  c'est quoi le bar tout vert  :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est que tu n'as jamais mangé de pains à l'ail du Pizza Hut :love:



Pizza hut, non de nom de .........  moi chez Pizza hut, surement pas.......je prefere un bon sushi...hum......les sushi........avec du sake....beaucoup de sake....

c'est la faute a Modern....depuis qu'elle en a parle au toubarvert.....j'en ai une envie ...et je n'y vais que mercredi......


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

Incroyable: un autre spécimen comme moi  Tu n'imagines pas à quel point je passe pour un fou chaque fois que je dis à mes copains que ma cuisine favorite est japonaise :love:


----------



## miosis (10 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pizza hut, non de nom de .........  moi chez Pizza hut, surement pas.......je prefere un bon sushi...hum......les sushi........avec du sake....beaucoup de sake....
> 
> c'est la faute a Modern....depuis qu'elle en a parle au toubarvert.....j'en ai une envie ...et je n'y vais que mercredi......



j' adore  les sushis


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable: un autre spécimen comme moi  Tu n'imagines pas à quel point je passe pour un fou chaque fois que je dis à mes copains que ma cuisine favorite est japonaise :love:



Argh.......Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à dcz_.


dommage....


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable: un autre spécimen comme moi  Tu n'imagines pas à quel point je passe pour un fou chaque fois que je dis à mes copains que ma cuisine favorite est japonaise :love:




IL y' a un excellent restaurant à Bruges. C'est un cuisinier flamand qui à travaillé pendant quelques années au Japon. Il a reussi un savoureux mélange de cuisine japonaise avec la notre. Je te cherche l'adresse demain. Un vrai régal!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

tiens, il faudra qu'un de ces jours je me decide a monter vers le grand nord....

bon, amusez vous bien......@+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, il faudra qu'un de ces jours je me decide a monter vers le grand nord....


*dans ce cas, je veux bien une place au milieu des valises* 
Y'a effectivement une flopée de bonnes adresses (et de bonnes bières à déguster) que je retrouverai bien dans ce plat pays qui n'est pas le mien.


----------



## Bassman (10 Mai 2005)

J'avoue que l'origine de ce topic me surprend, me gène aussi un peu.

Autant je comprend les raisons pour en avoir discuter avec le vénérable Amok hier, autant les solutions sont pour le moins déconcertantes.

A quand un topic réservé à l'humour, celui pour le serieux "chiant", celui pour le serieux "cool", celui pour les prises de becs entre forumeurs, celui pour les écrits comme "la mer" etc... Mais attention ! Interdiction formelle de faire de l'humour dans le topic serieux chiant et inversement.

De bien jolies cloisons dans tous les sens pour se sentir comme des huitres dans un parc, bien rangé par calibre. De quelle étiquette j'hériterais ? Gros boulet floodeur, Serieux, Gamerz,...

Perso je veux continuer de profiter de tout ça, parce que c'est comme ca que j'aime venir sur macgé.

Et pourtant je reste d'accord avec l'Amok quand il constate que ca part un peu a volo dans tous les topics. Je trouve regrettable d'en venir a cette solution pour pouvoir continuer a s'amuser sur macgé.

Sur ce, je file flooder/poster/réagir ailleurs.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

c'est vrai qu'à la lecture des posts on atteitn un niveau rarement vu... En général le flood sur d'autres fils a l'avantage de se faire souvent avec humour. Là, c'est juste chiant...


----------



## N°6 (10 Mai 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que l'origine de ce topic me surprend, me gène aussi un peu.
> 
> Autant je comprend les raisons pour en avoir discuter avec le vénérable Amok hier, autant les solutions sont pour le moins déconcertantes.
> 
> A quand un topic réservé à l'humour, et blablablablablablabla...



Non mais quel Troll celui-ci !


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

Rho mais comme vous surinterprétez


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'à la lecture des posts on atteitn un niveau rarement vu... En général le flood sur d'autres fils a l'avantage de se faire souvent avec humour. Là, c'est juste chiant...


justement autant rassembler le chiant ici non ? rien n'empêche de faire de l'humour ailleurs tant que ça reste à propos


----------



## N°6 (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> justement autant rassembler le chiant ici non ? rien n'empêche de faire de l'humour ailleurs tant que ça reste à propos



tant que ça reste à propos de quoi ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que l'origine de ce topic me surprend, me gène aussi un peu.
> Je trouve regrettable d'en venir a cette solution pour pouvoir continuer a s'amuser sur macgé.



Bah, je vois plutôt ça comme une tentative de conciliation qui permette de mettre tout le monde d'accord. Vu le nombre de posts que compte déjà ce fil, il semblerait que cela plaise.
*Efforçons-nous de voir le côté positif de la chose : continuer à se marrer.*


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mai 2005)

On se fait bannir un jour ... pour revenir et voir ce sujet !!  

Fantastique non ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> On se fait bannir un jour ... pour revenir et voir ce sujet !!
> 
> Fantastique non ?



*Cette vague de ban ne fut pas inutile alors... *   

Ce fil devrait te plaire aussi :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3174338#post3174338


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> tant que ça reste à propos de quoi ?


pourtant c'est clair


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mai 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce, je file flooder/poster/réagir ailleurs.


Allez Bassou, retournons donc à la Cave MGZ


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Ce fil devrait te plaire aussi :
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3174338#post3174338





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez, ces fils qui ressemblent comme deux gouttes d'eau à ces situations où l'ado, sur le parvis de la cité, appelle son pote au quatrième étage. "Oh manu, tu descends ?".


:love:  

Sinon Bassman, je suis assez d'accord avec toi, mais je ne trouve pas que le fait de créer un post "fourre-tout" (comme l'était "le tradada de l'instant d'en ce moment!" qui avait pas mal de succès...) cloisonne le reste du forum; il s'agit juste de concentrer toutes nos petites envies floodiennes dans un seul et unique fil, mais rien n'empêche de continuer à discuter normalement (et "abondamment") sur les autres thread...

+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2005)

Un comble quand on y pense, ce thread commence à abriter des réflexions sérieuses...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Un comble quand on y pense, ce thread commence à abriter des réflexions sérieuses...


   

Flooder n'est pas nécessairement synonime de "raconter n'importe quoi" (enfin je pense  ), c'est juste poster de manière intensive, un peu comme on le ferait sur un chat (msn, irc, etc.) sauf que.... c'est sur un forum :rateau:


----------



## duracel (10 Mai 2005)

Le flood, c'est un art de vivre.


----------



## N°6 (10 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Le flood, c'est un art de vivre.



Tiens, c'est drôle, j'aurais justement pensé que c'était un art de *ne pas* vivre


----------



## duracel (10 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est drôle, j'aurais justement pensé que c'était un art de *ne pas* vivre



Ça dépend du point de vue.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est drôle, j'aurais justement pensé que c'était un art de *ne pas* vivre



Je dirais que le flood est un art de la déconnade  




_Quoiqu'allez demander aux modos s'ils pensent que c'est un art..._


----------



## yoffy (10 Mai 2005)

Flooder c'est comme un art.....mais c'est différent


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais que le flood est un art de la déconnade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Je dirais que c'est surtout un passe temps


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais que c'est surtout un passe temps



*Ah, tu es artiste ?*


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah, tu es artiste ?*


 T'es amateur du point de croix ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'es amateur du point de croix ?



*Plus que du chemin éponyme...*


----------



## rezba (10 Mai 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que l'origine de ce topic me surprend, me gène aussi un peu.
> 
> Autant je comprend les raisons pour en avoir discuter avec le vénérable Amok hier, autant les solutions sont pour le moins déconcertantes.
> 
> ...




Tu veux dire par là que le flood n'est bon que s'il est prohibé ?
C'est possible.
D'un autre côté, on sait depuis longtemps que la seule prohibition ne fait, au final, que dynamiser la consommation.
Tu dis ça de ce fil, comme s'il était au flood ce que la nicorette est à la Craven Export. En dis-tu autant du train de la voie 7?

Tu n'es pas obligé de me répondre, mon bassou. Je ne voudrais surtout pas éloigner ce fil de sa vocation première. Si la discussion continue, il faudra certainement la scinder du reste pour en faire un post à part. _Grand reportage : les floodeurs parlent du flood en floodant_.
:love:


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

En chantant


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

Et c'est tellement plus mignon
De se faire traiter de con


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

En chanson


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

je vous autorise a vous moquer mais 
je ne me suis jamais prise pour une flodeuse   

sur ceci , maintenant je bois un café avec une clope .....
pour la sieste je vais reflechir       :love:


----------



## N°6 (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> En chanson




Tout...


Tout, mais du Sardou et de la Patricia Kaas, non, par pitié


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tout, mais du Sardou et de la Patricia Kaas, non, par pitié



*Quid de Céline Dion ?*   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

C'est de prie en pire ici !!! 

[edit] de pire en pire


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est de prie en pire ici !!!



*De quoi ? Tu pries pour que ça empire ? ...* :mouais:


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Mai 2005)

je suis toujours le dernier au courant.


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Mai 2005)

on peut flooder maintenant?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire par là que le flood n'est bon que s'il est prohibé ?
> C'est possible.
> D'un autre côté, on sait depuis longtemps que la seule prohibition ne fait, au final, que dynamiser la consommation.
> Tu dis ça de ce fil, comme s'il était au flood ce que la nicorette est à la Craven Export. En dis-tu autant du train de la voie 7?
> ...



ce que tu t'empresses bien evidemment de faire...

ton besoin (finalement touchant) de reconnaissance est tel que tu en as ouvert *un fil * 

la pédagogie par l'exemple... (tu te souviens ?)









PS: _afin d'éviter toute manipulation après effacement, ce post a été enregistré..._


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vous autorise a vous moquer mais
> je ne me suis jamais prise pour une flodeuse


Ben pareil pour moi au début, il m'a fallu longtemps avant de piger qu'idiot se traduisait par floodeur


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Bah la vie est belle dans deux heures j'ai une semaine de congé


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> Ben pareil pour moi au début, il m'a fallu longtemps avant de piger qu'idiot se traduisait par floodeur




tu as un drole de dico toi !!!!    

si tous les flodeurs sont des idiots
il en a pas beaucoup d'intelligents dans ce forum   


global ? un petit mot pour notre cher Nioube ?


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as un drole de dico toi !!!!
> 
> si tous les flodeurs sont des idiots
> il en a pas beaucoup d'intelligents dans ce forum
> ...


je parlais pour moi roberta ! d'aillerus tu as les salutations de spermoquette


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

Bon je vais manger moi, à plus


----------



## N°6 (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> global ? un petit mot pour notre cher Nioube ?



Je parie sur un :


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Je repars, a+


----------



## N°6 (10 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Quid de Céline Dion ?*   :mouais:



Céline Dion, tu t.... :hein: 

Pourquoi diable chercher à me faire dire des insanités...  :mouais:


----------



## toph (10 Mai 2005)




----------



## N°6 (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> spermoquette




Y'a des fautes de frappe, j'te jure !      :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Y en a qui ont une réputation comme ça...


----------



## bouilla (10 Mai 2005)

Brrrrrr fait frisquet


----------



## bouilla (10 Mai 2005)

non ?


----------



## bouilla (10 Mai 2005)

moi je trouve


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

tout à fait  bon, v en cours


----------



## bouilla (10 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait  bon, v en cours



bof non, laisse tomber, ça sert a rien, tu vas te retrouver au chomage comme tt le monde...


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que l'origine de ce topic me surprend, me gène aussi un peu.
> 
> Autant je comprend les raisons pour en avoir discuter avec le vénérable Amok hier, autant les solutions sont pour le moins déconcertantes.
> 
> ...



Mon petit Bass, il ne s'agit pas de cela ! J'ai dû mal m'exprimer dans le premier post de ce fil, si tu l'as pris comme ca....

Il est bien sûr autorisé de faire ce que tu veux (sous respect de ce que tu connais) dans ce sujet ! Mais simplement, quitte à vouloir s'échanger, comme je les appelle, des MP "publics" de 2 mots, autant le faire dans un thread dédié à ca pour éviter de pourrir d'autres fils, ce qui était un peu le cas depuis quelques temps et un peu gonflos pour ceux, comme je le disais, qui ne goûtent" pas le flood (moi le premier). Il y a un sujet pour le matin, le soir, la nuit, les textes, les blagues, la photo etc... Donc voici un sujet pour ceux qui veulent y participer. La seule règle : foutre la paix aux autres et ne pas zoner ailleurs.

Comme le dit dcz :



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Sinon Bassman, je suis assez d'accord avec toi, mais je ne trouve pas que le fait de créer un post "fourre-tout" (comme l'était "le tradada de l'instant d'en ce moment!" qui avait pas mal de succès...) cloisonne le reste du forum; il s'agit juste de concentrer toutes nos petites envies floodiennes dans un seul et unique fil, mais rien n'empêche de continuer à discuter normalement (et "abondamment") sur les autres thread...



Et pour répondre à ca :



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'à la lecture des posts on atteitn un niveau rarement vu... En général le flood sur d'autres fils a l'avantage de se faire souvent avec humour. Là, c'est juste chiant...



Je suis désolé de te contredire, Fabien : le flood tel que je l'entends ne signifie pas "poster rapidement des textes où l'humour et la culture débordent des lignes", mais s'échanger des vagues de 2 mots maxi, ou de smilleys. Ce n'est pas à toi, je l'espère, que je vais apprendre ce qu'est le flood.

A titre perso, je dirais que je le trouve rarement drôle, et non pas par sectarisme mais par évidence : il ne peut amuser que ceux qui y participent. Chacun son humour et le problème n'est pas là, mais cela signifie que si je suis un lecteur lambda et que je découvre un sujet dans lequel se sont glissés deux, trois ou quatre pages de "", cela ne va sûrement pas me faire rire.

Parce que par principe un flood n'est pas un échange de deux posts mais une vague exponentielle que ceux qui la lancent font subir aux autres, parce que 4 ou 5 posteurs explosent un sujet potentiellement lu par 400 ou 500 autres qui n'auront probablement pas envie de répondre, le sujet du fil étant enterré depuis longtemps, parce que depuis quelques temps c'était la manie du "toujours plus", cela n'est pas acceptable.

Si ce sujet, comme tu le dis, n'est "pas drôle", tu ne peux t'en prendre qu'à toi-même et à ceux qui y participent. C'est amusant : pour une fois tu vois le flood comme je le vois, c'est à dire chiant.

 Le fait de se sentir "brimé" par l'espace dédié prouve que le but du jeu était donc, et uniquement, de foutre la merde, de s'imposer dans des sujets pris au hasard. De cela il n'est pas, plus question. Mais je dois sûrement voir le mal partout, n'est ce pas ? 
Il fallait y réfléchir l'autre jour sur iChat, lorsque nous en avons parlé. Vous voulez un bar ? Vous avez un bar. Vous voulez flooder ? Ok, je vous ouvre un sujet où vous êtes "protégés" de fermeture, de ban et d'intervention (sous réserve de respect de la charte et des autres, bien sûr) des modos. Vous êtes les seuls ici à gérer. Un problème ? Vous nous contactez. Tu es en train de me dire que cela ne suffit pas ? Que proposes-tu alors ? De reprendre la baston et le jeu du chat et de la souris ? D'obliger les modos (qui n'ont que ca a faire c'est bien connu) a passer leur temps à vous poursuivre et gérer vos conneries pour simplement que les forums soient (restent) lisibles et faire a votre place ce que vous n'êtes pas capables, a savoir organiser ces pages pour que tout le monde soit respecté et ne subisse pas les délires de quelques-uns ? Je te connais (un peu) et je sais que tu n'es pas comme ca, je sais que le but n'est pas d'imposer. Mais dans les faits, c'est ce vers quoi nous tendions depuis quelques temps. Certains ici commencaient à considerer le bar globalement comme leur espace de jeu personnel. C'est ainsi et terrible : pour quelques uns qui ne savent pas s'arreter, tout le monde doit s'adapter à de nouvelles règles, acceptables par tous, même si elles ne sont pas totalement satisfaisantes pour les deux parties.

Mais si tu as de meilleures idées, je te l'ai dit, je t'écoute. 
Cordialement.


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *dans ce cas, je veux bien une place au milieu des valises*
> Y'a effectivement une flopée de bonnes adresses (et de bonnes bières à déguster) que je retrouverai bien dans ce plat pays qui n'est pas le mien.



tu es deja monté dans ma voiture....donc tu sais a quel point tu seras au milieux des valises...  .......que c'est dur de mettre des gens dans un roadster...


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vous autorise a vous moquer mais
> je ne me suis jamais prise pour une flodeuse
> 
> sur ceci , maintenant je bois un café avec une clope .....
> pour la sieste je vais reflechir       :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le fait de se sentir "brimé" par l'espace dédié prouve que le but du jeu était donc, et uniquement, de foutre la merde, de s'imposer dans des sujets pris au hasard. De cela il n'est pas, plus question. Mais je dois sûrement voir le mal partout, n'est ce pas ?
> Il fallait y réfléchir l'autre jour sur iChat, lorsque nous en avons parlé. Vous voulez un bar ? Vous avez un bar. Vous voulez flooder ? Ok, je vous ouvre un sujet où vous êtes "protégés" de fermeture, de ban et d'intervention (sous réserve de respect de la charte et des autres, bien sûr) des modos. Vous êtes les seuls ici à gérer. Un problème ? Vous nous contactez. Tu es en train de me dire que cela ne suffit pas ? Que proposes-tu alors ? De reprendre la baston et le jeu du chat et de la souris ? D'obliger les modos (qui n'ont que ca a faire c'est bien connu) a passer leur temps à vous poursuivre et gérer vos conneries pour simplement que les forums soient (restent) lisibles et faire a votre place ce que vous n'êtes pas capables, a savoir organiser ces pages pour que tout le monde soit respecté et ne subisse pas les délires de quelques-uns ? Je te connais (un peu) et je sais que tu n'es pas comme ca, je sais que le but n'est pas d'imposer. Mais dans les faits, c'est ce vers quoi nous tendions depuis quelques temps. Certains ici commencaient à considerer le bar globalement comme leur espace de jeu personnel. C'est ainsi et terrible : pour quelques uns qui ne savent pas s'arreter, tout le monde doit s'adapter à de nouvelles règles, acceptables par tous, même si elles ne sont pas totalement satisfaisantes pour les deux parties.
> 
> Mais si tu as de meilleures idées, je te l'ai dit, je t'écoute.
> Cordialement.



il me semble que l'on est convenu de ça par depis......essayons ensemble de nous y faire et surtout de nous y habituer......il semble que tout ne soit pas assimilé.....mais bon......
ça viendra, et je comprend que certain n'aprecie pas ce systeme....mais comme tu le dis, quelle solution......celle là a au moins l'avantage de proposer quelque chose.....viable? je sais pas, le temps nous le dira......

il faut juste que tout le monde s'y habitue, je pense que ce fil va finir en "vous faites quoi la maintenant ".......
en tout cas, si ça evite de retomber dans une ambiance chiante de et je cite "le jeu du chat et de la souris"...........alors on sera arrive a quelque chose d'interessant.....  

'fin, on verra......


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

et bassou, n'y vois pas forcement un fil a bestiaux....un parc....non, imagine toi dans le fil de la nuit, il y a quelques jours ou dans les user de l'aurore.....du flood....du flood ....
mais au moins ici on te propose pas de ban.....voila c'est aussi simple que ça...
mais dans cette histoire le probleme c'est la definition du mot flood trop subjective a priori....dommage....

en tout cas, je salue Robertav qui n'a jamais floodé meme en postant 29 post par jour.....


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mai 2005)

/mode Grève du Flood ON

çà va faire plaisir à certains  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé de te contredire, Fabien : le flood tel que je l'entends ne signifie pas "poster rapidement des textes où l'humour et la culture débordent des lignes", mais s'échanger des vagues de 2 mots maxi, ou de smilleys. Ce n'est pas à toi, je l'espère, que je vais apprendre ce qu'est le flood.



Tu me traites de Floodeur? Moi qui n'ai quasiment jamais utilisé le "  "?JE ne suis pas un floodeur, je ne suis pas un floodeur, je ne suis pas un floodeur       :modo:    :rateau: 




Ah merde, je suis en train d'en devenir un...


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

Fab'fab.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Fab'fab.....



Non, je ne craquerai pas...


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

Marrant comme tout ça crée un trauma. Qui a dit recule ?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne craquerai pas...


Vi bien sûr... çà ressemble à une promesse d'ivrogne çà


----------



## N°6 (10 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne craquerai pas...



  Puisque le monsieur te dis que c'est permis...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

Non, Je Ne Craquerai Pas...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

Stook


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

Merde, j'ai craqué...
:modo: :rateau: 

Je suis en train de devenir un floodeur. Bannissez-moi avant que j'y prenne goût!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :modo: :modo: :modo:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Puisque le monsieur te dis que c'est permis...


 C'est justement ça qui le freine dans son élan :rateau:


----------



## N°6 (10 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Merde, j'ai craqué...
> :modo: :rateau:
> 
> Je suis en train de devenir un floodeur. Bannissez-moi avant que j'y prenne goût!!!
> ...



C'est en 9 exemplaires, les demandes de bannissement pour flood !


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne craquerai pas...


Tu as raison : le déchirement du corps caverneux ça met un temps fout à guerir


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison : le déchirement du corps caverneux ça met un temps fout à guerir



Je lis ça, je vois ton avatar. J'ai presque l'impression d'entendre la voix de JP Marielle...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

En tout cas c'est trop une bonne idée ce sujet !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mai 2005)

du taf
à ce soir...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> du taf
> à ce soir...


 Boss bien, moi je fais... rien


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> lol non malheureusement, mais si tu veux faire un geste, je suis tout à fait prêt à te donner mon n° de compte par mp


Ton code secret par e-mail suffira 

Je t'ai noté pour quand toi déjà? Ah oui, demain


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> du taf
> à ce soir...


Bonne chance.

 à ce soir alors... :love:


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

Trois...


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

Quatre :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

je termine mon café et je vais chercher fiston.... 

j'ai passé 2h a repondre a des annonces d'emploi
dont j'ai "abimé" un cv .com en voulant le modifier temporairement 
et que il s'est enregistré a la place de l'ancien   

decidement les mystere du traitement de texte est trop obscur pour moi


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> decidement les mystere du traitement de texte est trop obscur pour moi


Rien de tel qu'une plume d'oie et un parchemin!

Une machine à écrire pour les plus modernes, mais c'est vraiment à l'extrème rigeur :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je termine mon café et je vais chercher fiston....
> 
> j'ai passé 2h a repondre a des annonces d'emploi
> dont j'ai "abimé" un cv .com en voulant le modifier temporairement
> ...




peuchere, toujours pas de reponse positive.....?....   

 bonjour quand meme


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je termine mon café et je vais chercher fiston....
> 
> j'ai passé 2h a repondre a des annonces d'emploi
> dont j'ai "abimé" un cv .com en voulant le modifier temporairement
> ...


 Courage et bonne chance


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas c'est trop une bonne idée ce sujet !!!



......si tout le monde pensait ça.....


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas c'est trop une bonne idée ce sujet !!!


C'est cela ouiiiiiiiii


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

ppfff j'en ai ras le bol de cette alternance de pluie et de grand soleil, impossible de prévoir quoi que ce soit


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je termine mon café et je vais chercher fiston....
> 
> j'ai passé 2h a repondre a des annonces d'emploi
> dont j'ai "abimé" un cv .com en voulant le modifier temporairement
> ...


explique qu'on règle ça dans ce sujet


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> explique qu'on règle ça dans ce sujet


 QUOI?! Un truc constructif dans ce thread  Où va-t-on?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

justement, je pensais mettre ma prochaine liste de codecs et outils video pour QT7 ici a la prochaine mise a jour...


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> explique qu'on règle ça dans ce sujet



Chouette! du flood technique :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> explique qu'on règle ça dans ce sujet




le prob est tout bete   

parfois je dois apporter une modification a mon cv (malgré que j'en ai 5 differents)
suivant la place a laquelle je postule......

aujourd'hui il me fallait le cv le + complet mais sans le titre " chef de dinde" (   )
incorporé dans le cv .....

j'ai donc d'abord ouvert mon cv , enlevé le gros titre  et depuis mail je l'ai joint au mail .....le probleme est que , apres verification avant envoie , le titre etait toujour present

alors j'ai cliqué fichier/enregistrer (neo office) sur le cv que j'ai modifié et au lieu de s'enregistrer dans un new cv il a remplacé l'ancien malgré le changement du nom du document   

voili voila.......


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

enregistré ou enregistrer sous ? comment as-tu changé le nom du fichier ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Mai 2005)

je touve ça beaucoup moins exitant de flooder si c'est autorisé


----------



## N°6 (10 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Un





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Deux





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Trois





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Quatre :love:  :rateau:



Y'a un thread  pour ça !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> enregistré ou enregistrer sous ? comment as-tu changé le nom du fichier ?




pas le choix  : le cv ouvert on ne peut que l' " enregistrer sous" ......

je pense que j'ai eu un bug, l'autre jour je devais envoyer un cv + lettre via fax ,
j'ai donc ouvert le cv qui m'interessait et rajouté la lettre (pour eviter d'envoyer 2 documents separés) , j'ai enregistré et j'ai pas eu de prob :
j'ai eu mon doc a envoyer via le fax et mon cv principal n'a pas bougé


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Mai 2005)

Cinq
j'ai bon?


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

-On ce retrouve nez à nez avec un cambrioleur.
-Poursuivre aînée laquelle folle de rage poursuivait le cambrioleur.
-La plus jeune décide enfin d'enlever ses poissons de la baignoire occupé depuis cinq jours, soulève le bocal, et laisse tout exploser, repêchage de Cousteau et Manolo entre les débris de verre, éponger la salle de bains, et là il flotte sur la table, l'eau passé sous la baignoire descends à travers le spot.


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Cinq
> j'ai bon?


Presque


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Je suis en vacances jusque Mardi 17 !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> -On ce retrouve nez à nez avec un cambrioleur.
> -Poursuivre aînée laquelle folle de rage poursuivait le cambrioleur.
> -La plus jeune décide enfin d'enlever ses poissons de la baignoire occupé depuis cinq jours, soulève le bocal, et laisse tout exploser, repêchage de Cousteau et Manolo entre les débris de verre, éponger la salle de bains, et là il flotte sur la table, l'eau passé sous la baignoire descends à travers le spot.






 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:   

il etait chez toi le cambrioleur ?    
j'espere que vous etes rentrés a temp , souvent on  vole des choses que seront vendues a 3 fois rien mais que pour nous a d'autre valeur que son prix ....

je pense a la mamie de franswa , cambriolé il y a peu longtemp   


sinon, effectivement tu risques un court circuit si l'eau descend par le spot 
tu as un disjonteur  differentiel ? dans ce cas si il y a un probleme , le courant va sauter et vous ne risquez rien 


biouzzz  :love:


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas le choix  : le cv ouvert on ne peut que l' " enregistrer sous" ......
> 
> je pense que j'ai eu un bug, l'autre jour je devais envoyer un cv + lettre via fax ,
> j'ai donc ouvert le cv qui m'interessait et rajouté la lettre (pour eviter d'envoyer 2 documents separés) , j'ai enregistré et j'ai pas eu de prob :
> j'ai eu mon doc a envoyer via le fax et mon cv principal n'a pas bougé


ouais ca sent le bug, du coup j'ai effacé openoffice directement


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mai 2005)

T'en foutrais mon des disjoncteurs différentiels !!!


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le prob est tout bete
> 
> parfois je dois apporter une modification a mon cv (malgré que j'en ai 5 differents)
> suivant la place a laquelle je postule......
> ...



Note : bannir Robertav pour pseudoflood dans un sujet de flood.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mai 2005)

Y aurait pas moyen de la fouetter plutot ?:rateau::love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as un disjonteur  differentiel ? dans ce cas si il y a un probleme , le courant va sauter et vous ne risquez rien



Si j'ai besoin d'un électricien, je penserai à toi


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y aurait pas moyen de la fouetter plutot ?:rateau::love:



Nue sur la place du village! Pour l'exemple!


----------



## N°6 (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui il me fallait le cv le + complet mais sans le titre " chef de dinde" (   )
> incorporé dans le cv .....



C'est quoi ça ?    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

l'amok il a qui en ce moment ?   

il n'est jamais content , quoi que je poste ça ne lui convient jamais       


tibo , oki et meme en climatisation si tu veux     
au fait , demande sur  tout mais pas pour la cuisine ni pour l'informatique !!  


sonny ??????? t'es pas encore en cuisine?  :hein: 
besoin de lumiere?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ça ?    :mouais:




"chef de dinde" ?   

et ben......tu peux le remplacer par directeur de magasin , fouetteur de basilic,
dompteur des anges , ect ect .....


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'amok il a qui en ce moment ?
> 
> il n'est jamais content , quoi que je poste ça ne lui convient jamais



C'est parce que je suis jaloux de te voir si heureuse depuis que tu es avec Sonnylove, qui m'avait promis le mariage ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mai 2005)

Je te verrais bien en table basse...

J'sais pas pourquoi...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que je suis jaloux de te voir si heureuse depuis que tu es avec Sonnylove, qui m'avait promis le mariage ! :love:



Faudra en reparler...parce que Robertav, j'en suis revenu...


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que je suis jaloux de te voir si heureuse depuis que tu es avec Sonnylove, qui m'avait promis le mariage ! :love:


 
Ben je le comprends le Pôvre HOmme...      toi, en cuisine tu dois valoir ton pesant d'or... et je pèse mes mots...

Alors que Robertav derrière des fourneaux... Un Must....

SonnyTrucLove...   a fait le bon choix...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que je suis jaloux de te voir si heureuse depuis que tu es avec Sonnylove, qui m'avait promis le mariage ! :love:



Arrête! Imagine qu'ils fassent des petits... :affraid:


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

musc ça prend un c à la fin


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Arrête! Imagine qu'ils fassent des petits... :affraid:



Robertav elle fait super bien la table basse...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faudra en reparler...parce que Robertav, j'en suis revenu...



elle disait que tu n'avais pas eu le temps de baisser l'futal: le coup était déjà parti


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

hulla haie !!!!!!!!!!    

sonny t'as quitté pour la princess mon cher amok ?????  

je suis certaine que c'est a cause de ta titine : 
elle n'est plus trop de premiere jeunesse et avec  les amortisseur rouillés
sonny doit la trouver bien inconfor*table* .....  


ben oui, tu vois bien que sonny demande maintenant une *table*


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hulla haie !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sonny t'as quitté pour la princess mon cher amok ?????
> 
> ...



Arrête de remuer tu vas renverser mon ricard...

Je t'ai déjà dit on plaisante pas avec l'alcool !

JAMAIS !


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mai 2005)

Salut à vous bande de floodeurs,

c'est n'importe quoi ce fil, 
j'ai du ma à suivre

cette chasse au flood est dramatique, ça veur mêm dire qu'il n'y aura pas le retour du TGV. Un drame pour moi.
Je l'aimais bien ce TGV.

De toute façon, on peut faire confiance à Sonny pour le reste, à savoir: ABRASER & FAIRE TOMBER LE FUTAL

M'enfin m'ai d'avis que ses attaques répétées contre Robertac cachents quelque chose.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis certaine que c'est a cause de ta titine :
> elle n'est plus trop de premiere jeunesse et avec  les amortisseur rouillés
> sonny doit la trouver bien inconfor*table* .....




  :love: Digne de veritas auto  Tu as des talents de garagiste aussi ?   On parle bien de voiture là ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Il était bien difficile à trouver le siffleur


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à vous bande de floodeurs,
> 
> c'est n'importe quoi ce fil,
> j'ai du ma à suivre
> ...



Je n'attaque plus robertav...

Je te l'ai déjà dit c'est le cataliseur de mes pulsions...

La marmitte dans laquelle cuisent mes plus sombres desseins...

La sauteuse dans laquelle dorent mes petites manies..

Le micro onde qui fait fumer mes idées noires...

Le chinois que je vais bientot polir...

Tu vois fils ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> c'est n'importe quoi ce fil,
> De toute façon, on peut faire confiance à Sonny pour le reste, à savoir: ABRASER & FAIRE TOMBER LE FUTAL
> 
> M'enfin m'ai d'avis que ses attaques répétées contre Robertac cachents quelque chose.





tu t'en es aperçu ????    


oui , sonny et moi tu sais.......enfin .......bref  :rose: 

non, decidement, il y a de chose que on ne peux pas ecrire


----------



## N°6 (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis certaine que c'est a cause de ta titine :
> elle n'est plus trop de premiere jeunesse et avec  les amortisseur rouillés
> sonny doit la trouver bien inconfor*table* .....



'Tain ! j'avais lu *tétine*     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :love: Digne de veritas auto  Tu as des talents de garagiste aussi ?   On parle bien de voiture là ?




ben oui, titine c'est bien une voiture ....
qoui d'autre pourrait s'appeler titine  ? 


quoi que ....... j'ai eu   une tortue marine qui s'appelait aussi comme cela


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin m'ai d'avis que ses attaques répétées contre Robertac cachents quelque chose.


C'est qui "Robertac" ?


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui "Robertac" ?


Une faute de petite frappe


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mai 2005)

Ah je croyais que tu parlais de l'acteur de la série les incorruptibles...

Robert Stack


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui "Robertac" ?




en general roobertav c'est robert d'avignon

la sa doit etre : robert d'acapulco


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Une faute de petite frappe


C'est la nouvelle mode sur MacGe d'écrire en blanc? Ca a son charme quelque part  ETUDIANT69 REVOLUTIONNE LES REGLES DE TYPOGRAPHIE MODERNES!!! :rateau:


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2005)

C'est maintenant de notoriété publique.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

heuresement que c'est un tradadas a flood
dans 15 minutes il sera fermé !!!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est maintenant de notoriété publique.



C'est une annexe du bar des floodeurs ou pas ?   ou il faut poster sérieusement ?


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est une annexe du bar des floodeurs ou pas ?   ou il faut poster sérieusement ?




Le mariage est une chose sérieuse.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> heuresement que c'est un tradadas a flood


Je profite du fait que dises ça pour te poser une question existentielle qui me turlipine depuis déjà trop longtemps:
*d'où sort ce stupide mot de "tradada" ?!*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le mariage est une chose sérieuse.




on depose où notre liste cadeau de mariage ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je profite du fait que dises ça pour te poser une question existentielle qui me turlipine depuis déjà trop longtemps:
> *d'où sort ce stupide mot de "tradada" ?!*




ben.......il y a des mots qu'accrochent et d'autre pas   

d'où il sort j'en sais pas , tu as essayé de faire une recherche ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je profite du fait que dises ça pour te poser une question existentielle qui me turlipine depuis déjà trop longtemps:
> *d'où sort ce stupide mot de "tradada" ?!*



de tradada sur le bidet peut-être ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben.......il y a des mots qu'accrochent et d'autre pas


Certes, certes... 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> d'où il sort j'en sais pas , tu as essayé de faire une recherche ?


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Mai 2005)

Tout le monde !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le mariage est une chose sérieuse.



c'est vrai que les blagues de potaches tendent à disparaître de cette noble institution


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde !


  Avril 

C'est la première fois que je lis ta signature, et c'est quand même pas tout à fait faux en fait... 
Je comprends mieux pourquoi on m'a toujours dit que j'étais difficile à cerner...


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Mai 2005)

dcz_

Waooo ! J'ai eu 18 au brevet blanc d'histoire-géo éducation civique
                       15,5 en francais

Les Maths viendront d'ici peu !!!


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

pas besoin de brevet pour savoir qu'il me reste 2 jours de ban


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on depose où notre liste cadeau de mariage ?




là ? 

Ou chez Hermes  :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Waooo ! J'ai eu 18 au brevet blanc d'histoire-géo éducation civique
> 15,5 en francais
> 
> Les Maths viendront d'ici peu !!!



Salut avril 

 super pour les notes


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

560 messages...

Pour une fois que je trouve une excuse pour écrire un post inutile :love: :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

561...


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

562... et quatre de plus


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Mai 2005)

Salut valoriel 

'tain tu progresse super vite niveaux des messages !


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Mai 2005)

Attend j'essaye :

514


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

Tu vois, tu y arrives


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> dcz_
> 
> Waooo ! J'ai eu 18 au brevet blanc d'histoire-géo éducation civique
> 15,5 en francais
> ...



Histoire-géo : 18 !!! 

Tu as triché ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

... j'ai faim, j'ai faim j'ai faim J'AI FAIM !!!


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> IL y' a un excellent restaurant à Bruges. C'est un cuisinier flamand qui à travaillé pendant quelques années au Japon. Il a reussi un savoureux mélange de cuisine japonaise avec la notre. Je te cherche l'adresse demain. Un vrai régal!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Le voilà.

Par contre, réservation obligatoire, une bonne semaine à l'avance.


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Histoire-géo : 18 !!!
> 
> Tu as triché ?



Je n'ai triché que (fin bref) fois dans ma vie et c'est au Monopoly avec mon frère, au nain jaune, et tricherai toujours.

Mais à l'école, jamais (sisi !)

J'ai eu cette note parceque j'adore l'histoire et le sujet était facile : la france dans les années 30...

Pourquoi j'ai pas eu 20 : 
-manquait un exemple en education civique
-6/4 au repérage

Tout baigne je vous dis....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai triché que (fin bref) fois dans ma vie et c'est au Monopoly avec mon frère, au nain jaune, et tricherai toujours.
> 
> Mais à l'école, jamais (sisi !)
> 
> ...



C'est juste que tu localises par ailleurs la Lorraine dans le Centre et le Sud-Ouest !!!


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Mai 2005)

(bouge pas je sens que là je suis entrain de me taper l'air con devant tout un forum je cour éditer ste post)


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Mai 2005)

:casse: Merci, j'ai édité !

[j'ai plus de boules]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que tu localises par ailleurs la Lorraine dans le Centre et le Sud-Ouest !!!



il pense à tout: Avril Sept est au bon endroit lui   
`
lui demanderais pas de faire mes anti-sèches  :rateau:


----------



## azéron (10 Mai 2005)

tout le monde


----------



## azéron (10 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> [j'ai plus de boules]




Pourquoi? Tu as subit le suplice de l'iPod :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Mai 2005)

azéron


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il pense à tout: Avril Sept est au bon endroit lui



avec ou sans le smiley je ne comprends pas


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde



 tout seul


----------



## azéron (10 Mai 2005)

avril


----------



## azéron (10 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tout seul


 lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> avec ou sans le smiley je ne comprends pas



*là*


----------



## azéron (10 Mai 2005)

valoriel :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Mai 2005)

L'est pas là Stook ?


----------



## azéron (10 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> L'est pas là Stook ?


 stook


----------



## azéron (10 Mai 2005)

Bon, je vais allez bouler vert quelque nouveaux


----------



## azéron (10 Mai 2005)

vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


   

Il m'énerve...


----------



## azéron (10 Mai 2005)

L'objectif de ce soir c'est 80 posts


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> L'objectif de ce soir c'est 80 posts


 azéron :love:

Bonne chance


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde


  lu' azéron


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

Jvais manger, bon spag' bolo avec plein de tabasco ce soir, ça faisait longtemps :love:


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Jvais manger, bon spag' bolo avec plein de tabasco ce soir, ça faisait longtemps :love:


bon appétit


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Moi aussi c'est ça et avec aussi du tabasco  et du bacon


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

Voilà, fini  Trop mangé d'nouveau 

C'est dur quand même de résister un tant soit peu aux bonnes choses... :rateau:


----------



## Grug (10 Mai 2005)

il est banni SM ?


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mai 2005)

Slaut les gens, comment ça va tout le monde ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il est banni SM ?



son avocat est un vrai Nioube


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Slaut les gens, comment ça va tout le monde ?


 'soir Pierrou, ça va super et toi?


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il est banni SM ?


il est nase Grug ?


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mai 2005)

On fait aller, marre du bahut mais ça va, merki DCZ


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, fini  Trop mangé d'nouveau
> 
> C'est dur quand même de résister un tant soit peu aux bonnes choses... :rateau:


Moi aussi je m'effondre sur le lit


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

Moi aussi je vous quittes pour aller me restaurer, miam l'odeur des pizzas

 cor et dcz_


----------



## Grug (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> il est nase Grug ?


  remets tes lunettes


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> cor et dcz_


Et moi je sens le gaz, on me dit pas au revoir ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Aurevoir Pierrou, je le fais pour lui


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mai 2005)

Dis donc, ça floode par ici...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mai 2005)

qui ça, moua!!! noooon


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mai 2005)

qui dis ça!!! je veux es noms...
en tout cas, je floode pas, je poste intelligent moi


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mai 2005)

allez, un p'tit 4 à la suite, c'est promis, j'arrête apres...


----------



## golf (10 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que tu localises par ailleurs la Lorraine dans le Centre et le Sud-Ouest !!!





			
				Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> (bouge pas je sens que là je suis entrain de me taper l'air con devant tout un forum je cour éditer ste post)


Mouarfff...
Pas crédible ce jeune padawan, d'autant plus qu'il a déjà fait sa déclaration de localisation  
Pas de tête ces d'jeunes :rateau:



			
				Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> [J'ai rien dit]





			
				Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> :casse: Merci, j'ai édité !
> 
> [j'ai plus de boules]


Tu crois pas que tu vas t'en tirer comme ça  :mouais: 


			
				Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> dcz_
> 
> Waooo ! J'ai eu 18 au brevet blanc d'histoire-géo éducation civique
> 15,5 en francais
> ...


Mouarfff...
Plus crédible    :rateau:


----------



## Grug (10 Mai 2005)

:affraid: golf *lit* ce fil !  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

*félicitations...*...


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mai 2005)

Le pape ici ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: golf *lit* ce fil !  :affraid:


 Moi aussi, moi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, moi aussi



on peut donc en conclure que les modos savent lire


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, moi aussi



Tu gardes toujours le 22 ?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on peut donc en conclure que les modos savent lire


et qu'ils floodent aussi


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, moi aussi



Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire : quel dévouement au forum !   

 :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2005)

22 ? 22 ? 

On avait pas dis 51 ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> et qu'ils floodent aussi



toi, t'es un pervers


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On avait pas dis 51 ?


Tu veux dire pastis 51 :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Mai 2005)




----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)




----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

Bon c'est l'heure des


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

Ou ai-je bien pu mettre cette foutu liste :hein:


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

> GlobalCut a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore mon humour


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mai 2005)

toi aussi, tu t'entraines au puissance 4, aux 4 à la suite?


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

Ah!! La voilà!



> hier soir
> 
> azéron
> bouilla
> ...


Alors, dans l'ordre et la discipline...


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi, tu t'entraines au puissance 4, aux 4 à la suite?


Oui, et je gagne souvent :love:

Désolé! Toi, c'était hier soir! Tu veux un autre rendez-vous?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 22 ? 22 ?
> 
> On avait pas dis 51 ?




Il me semble bien


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ah!! La voilà!
> 
> 
> Alors, dans l'ordre et la discipline...



C'est quoi ce machin ?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et je gagne souvent :love:
> 
> Désolé! Toi, c'était hier soir! Tu veux un autre rendez-vous?





			
				saloperie de machine a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.



C'est proposé si gentiment


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


    

Vous perdez rien pour attendre


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Mai 2005)

Le nouveau type de thread a coup de boule alalala


----------



## yoffy (10 Mai 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Le nouveau type de thread a coup de boule alalala


Qui a bu , boira !


----------



## Grug (10 Mai 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Le nouveau type de thread a coup de boule alalala


 des coudbouls, des raleurs, des floudeurs et logiquement, mais j'en ai pas trop vu, des confidences de robertav


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Le nouveau type de thread a coup de boule alalala


Même pas, c'est une liste pour remercier gentiment tout ceux qui m'ont soutenu pendant ce fil


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Même pas, c'est une liste pour remercier gentiment tout ceux qui m'ont soutenu pendant ce fil


Mais il est encore temps de t'inscrire


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2005)

Message vBulletin

    Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à KARL40.


----------



## yoffy (10 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Même pas, c'est une liste pour remercier gentiment tout ceux qui m'ont soutenu pendant ce fil


Nous te porterons à l'olympe !


----------



## Grug (10 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Même pas, c'est une liste pour remercier gentiment tout ceux qui m'ont soutenu pendant ce fil


  :affraid: limite


----------



## Grug (10 Mai 2005)

Message vBulletin

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à KARL40.


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mai 2005)

Bon, j'arrete de flooder, pardon, de poster pour ce soir, je vais bouquiner...

A demain, soyez sages...


----------



## Grug (10 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Message vBulletin
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à KARL40.


 ça change de


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Message vBulletin
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à KARL40.


 c'est dingue ça 

Toi aussi :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

aujourd'hui on ne peux pas dire que j'ai pas galeré !!! :mouais: 

d'abord il y a eu un cv qui a perdu sa forme....

et là 2 satanés fotos scannées qui s'enregistrent sous classic 
où , bien evidemment  ,  là je ne sais pas y faire question " retouche"  

apres multe trasformations  hazardeuses j'ai enfin la premiere foto.jpeg  sous os x  

je me lance dans la seconde foto et là pas de prob , 
en quelques minutes la voila ma belle photo sous os x en .jpeg *mais*
elle est pas a la taille de la premiere  :mouais:  

a force , et franchement je ne saurai plus, 
j'ai reussi a avoir le memes dimension pour le 2 fotos     


et oppp , je mets la clef  et la on me demande de trasferer le fotos du bios
(oui , je sais, on se demande pourquoi, je l'ai deja dit : *recherchez donc !!!* )



et là , pffffffff  :mouais: ralbol , raz de marée , raz de ras  :mouais: 
bien sur , un simple glissé ça marche pas   

pas moyen d'envoyer un dossier, donc foto par foto
mais quand elle s'appellentent en  double   discooo1.jpeg  discoo2jpeg...ect ect 
forcement il en aura que la moitié , l'ancienne remplacant  la nouvelle :rateau: 

donc virage sur le bureau , renommer , glissser .....et plapli et plapla !!!!!



decidement , en plus du traitement du texte, 
le traitement de l'image c'est encor plus mysterieux ......
et dire que certains auraient  fait le boulot en 3 minutes chrono


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Je vais voir un petit film, a+
Tueur Né !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> A demain, soyez sages...



*tu es sérieux là ?*

 :hein:


----------



## azéron (10 Mai 2005)

je sais pas, mais moi je commence à en avoir assez de ce stupide message



> vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation...


comment voulez vous vous en sortir 

heureusement que je suis là pour aider mon papa


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Mai 2005)

Un petit coucou en passant aux floodmasters


Je suis très fatigué et je dois faire mes devoirs,
Je vous souhaite une bonne nuit à tous !

:love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Mai 2005)

27 pages pour 28  hrs et quelques de conversation... waaa ça marche ça marche!!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coucou en passant aux floodmasters
> 
> 
> Je suis très fatigué et je dois faire mes devoirs,
> ...


 Good night avril :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Bon, je vais ranger mon apprt.... qui est on va dire.... bon.... après quelques shooters de vodka avec des potes


----------



## azéron (10 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je vous souhaite une bonne nuit à tous !
> 
> :love:


Bonne nuit avril


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coucou en passant aux floodmasters
> 
> 
> Je suis très fatigué et je dois faire mes devoirs,
> ...



T'es encore là, toi? Des devoirs à cette heure ci? Tu devrais être au lit!
 
Ceci dit, j'ai essayée de te donner un coup de boule, mais apparemment t'en à eu trop aujourd'hui. Félicitations pour tes notes   Euh ... rappelle moi de t'en donner un


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

J'en suis fou, j'en suis fou, j'en suis fou-ou


tribute to kenan et kel


----------



## azéron (10 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais ranger mon apprt.... qui est on va dire.... bon.... après quelques shooters de *vodka* avec des potes


Il en reste des traces


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> Il en reste des traces



On va dire ça


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais ranger mon apprt....



:mouais: Heureusement, t'as pas précisé de date :mouais:
Je m'y connaît moi, ce truc peux courir sur un an  ou plus ...


----------



## azéron (10 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Heureusement, t'as pas précisé de date :mouais:
> Je m'y connaît moi, ce truc peux courir sur un an  ou plus ...


Je dirais que cela dépasse largement la quinzaine d'année :love:
Si ma pauvre mère me lisait... :rose:


----------



## azéron (10 Mai 2005)

Allez zou, on est parti jusqu'au post 80


----------



## azéron (10 Mai 2005)

je me prépare


----------



## azéron (10 Mai 2005)

à vous souhaiter


----------



## azéron (10 Mai 2005)

une bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (10 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai, c'est possible ???  
Trop bien !!!!!! :love:
Sinon, je viens de mettre une ptite info ici ===> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3175683&postcount=17


----------



## azéron (10 Mai 2005)

5 posts à la suite


----------



## Franswa (10 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> 6 posts à la suite


 ouais, mais maintenant, on voit plus le mien


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

Du coup il en fait cinq, non mais  
Donne moi l'adresse de ta maman, j'ai a lui causer


----------



## Franswa (10 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> 5 posts à la suite


 héhéhé c'est malin !!!


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé c'est malin !!!


Oui, oui, malheureusement tu à eu le temps de me citer :mouais: :rose:


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ouais, mais maintenant, on voit plus le mien



T'inquiete , j'irai voir demain
 
Si j'ai bien compris il y 'a des Gothic et des choses comme ça,


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Donne moi l'adresse de ta maman, j'ai a lui causer


Même pas en rêves  

J'aurais trop peur que tu aille lui raconter toutes mes bêtises et qu'elle découvre mon vrai visage :love:

ps: "maman je t'aime"


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> 5 posts à la suite


Bravo mon fils je suis fier de toi 
:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (10 Mai 2005)

et bien dans la série tout le monde s'en fiche : demain soir je devrais passer sur FR3 au 19-20 interview au  sujet du statut juridique de l'animal..... passionnant 

    

putain je passe à la téloche et j'ai rien à me mettre...


----------



## Franswa (10 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiete , j'irai voir demain
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris il y 'a des Gothic et des choses comme ça,


 Tu verras que c'est plus un mélange de conneries


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ps: "maman je t'aime"



C'est pas beau ça :love:  :love: 
Les jeunes, prenez exemple!


----------



## Franswa (10 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et bien dans la série tout le monde s'en fiche : demain soir je devrais passer sur FR3 au 19-20 interview au  sujet du statut juridique de l'animal..... passionnant
> 
> 
> 
> putain je passe à la téloche et j'ai rien à me mettre...


 Je veux voir ça !!! :love:


----------



## jahrom (10 Mai 2005)

vas y avec un bandeau sur les yeux...


----------



## Franswa (10 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas beau ça :love:  :love:
> Les jeunes, prenez exemple!


 mouais :mouais: :love:


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bravo mon fils je suis fier de toi
> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:




 :mouais: Tu te reproduis à la vitesse de la lumière toi?


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et bien dans la série tout le monde s'en fiche : demain soir je devrais passer sur FR3 au 19-20 interview au  sujet du statut juridique de l'animal..... passionnant


Ca sent le déjà dit 

Mais tu as raison de faire de la pub 
Tu passes dans l'édition nationale ou dans une édition régionale?


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Tu te reproduis à la vitesse de la lumière toi?


conséquence directe du ban meurtier qui frappa le bar samedi aprés-midi :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu verras que c'est plus un mélange de conneries



T'inquietes, j'irai voir
  
Faut bien que je me tienne au courant  :rose:    :mouais:


----------



## kathy h (10 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> vas y avec un bandeau sur les yeux...



Mais non c'est eux qui viennent chez moi en plus, l'équipe télé vient demain en début d'apres midi pour un reportage diffusé le soir même. ( si c'est pas diffusé je vous préviendrais, lol) 
en fait mon intervention sera sans doute courte et mon interview placé dans un reportage ou on entendra aussi des associations de défenses des animaux, moi c'est plus pour l'aspect juridique mais bon une avocate entourée de ses chevaux, chats et chiens c'est dans le ton.. c'est pour cela qu'ils viennent chez moi


----------



## kathy h (10 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent le déjà dit
> 
> Mais tu as raison de faire de la pub
> Tu passes dans l'édition nationale ou dans une édition régionale?




oui mais le fil ou j'en ai parlé est le fil de l'aube, or on est la nuit    

nationale je pense ( le 19_20 c'est le national )


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui mais le fil ou j'en ai parlé est le fil de l'aube, or on est la nuit
> 
> nationale je pense ( le 19_20 c'est le national )




Non le 19_20 désigne l'ensemble de la tranche d'information de FR3 qui commence d'ailleur avant 19h et se termine aprés 20h 

Le 19_20 est constituée d'une édition régionale, suivie par l'édition nationale vers 19h30. Enfin, vers 19h55, c'est le journal des régions


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

Voilà une mise à jour de la liste


> hier soir
> 
> azéron :casse:
> bouilla :casse:
> ...


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et bien dans la série tout le monde s'en fiche : demain soir je devrais passer sur FR3 au 19-20 interview au  sujet du statut juridique de l'animal..... passionnant
> 
> 
> 
> putain je passe à la téloche et j'ai rien à me mettre...




 Bon, c'était aujourd'hui ou c'est demain??  
Parce que bon  j'ai essayée de voir aujourd'hui le france 3, mais belle-maman à appellée. :sick:
Tu passes demain , alors?   
Tu n'as qu'à mettre ta robe d'avocat, l'habit ne fait pas le moine :rose:


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

Et pour tout ceux qui manqueraient (comment serait-ce possible ) l'intervention de kathy, cocoaJT permet de voir ou de revoir (pour les accros :rateau: ) les éditions nationales du JT de FR3


----------



## yoffy (10 Mai 2005)

Et CocoaJT ?...il va peut-être servir pour ce coup là ?   

(Edit : grillé !  )


----------



## kathy h (10 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et pour tout ceux qui manqueraient (comment serait-ce possible ) l'intervention de kathy, cocoaJT permet de voir ou de revoir (pour les accros :rateau: ) les éditions nationales du JT de FR3




je crois que j'ai fait une belle connerie en en parlant car si je bafouille je serai ridicule et je n'oserais plus venir sur macgé    ( et encore moins au resto le 19 mai à Paris )      :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et pour tout ceux qui manqueraient (comment serait-ce possible ) l'intervention de kathy, cocoaJT permet de voir ou de revoir (pour les accros :rateau: ) les éditions nationales du JT de FR3



C'est quoi ce truc là?
   

On le trouve ou?


----------



## yoffy (10 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et pour tout ceux qui manqueraient (comment serait-ce possible ) l'intervention de kathy, cocoaJT permet de voir ou de revoir (pour les accros :rateau: ) les éditions nationales du JT de FR3


Ci dessus  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non le 19_20 désigne l'ensemble de la tranche d'information de FR3 qui commence d'ailleur avant 19h et se termine aprés 20h
> 
> Le 19_20 est constituée d'une édition régionale, suivie par l'édition nationale vers 19h30. Enfin, vers 19h55, c'est le journal des régions





ma parole !!!!!!!      

tu travailles au saint siege ?


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce truc là?
> 
> 
> On le trouve ou?


en cliquant sur le lien, ou ici


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je crois que j'ai fait une belle connerie en en parlant car si je bafouille je serai ridicule et je n'oserais plus venir sur macgé    ( et encore moins au resto le 19 mai à Paris )      :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



Mais non, ça ne va pas la tête? 
Un avocat ça ne bafouille pas, et ce n'est pas ridicule    
J'en ai plusieurs dans la famille, et quelques uns en préparation dans ma descendance :rose:  :rose:
Et puis le 19, tu va faire la contorsionniste entre les deux tables       
T'as pas le droit de les décevoir


----------



## kathy h (11 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, ça ne va pas la tête?
> Un avocat ça ne bafouille pas, et ce n'est pas ridicule
> J'en ai plusieurs dans la famille, et quelques uns en préparation dans ma descendance :rose:  :rose:
> Et puis le 19, tu va faire la contorsionniste entre les deux tables
> T'as pas le droit de les décevoir




Alors là je peux t'assurer du contraire : je connais plain d'avocats que je trouve vraiment ridicule....( avec ou sans leurs robes )  

je vois que tout le monde est au courant de mon histoire de grand écart entre les  tables le 19, j'en connais un qui va m'entendre  :


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> en cliquant sur le lien, ou ici


 allez, jvais quand même essayer ce ptit prog, j'en entends bcp parler c'est l'occasion de tester...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une mise à jour de la liste


 Au fait, ça va le front? :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (11 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je peux t'assurer du contraire : je connais plain d'avocats que je trouve vraiment ridicule....( avec ou sans leurs robes )



Au stade ou on est, il vaut mieux avec 
Rassure toi, moi aussi j'en connais des plus que ridicules




			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je vois que tout le monde est au courant de mon histoire de grand écart entre les  tables le 19, j'en connais un qui va m'entendre  :




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:     
Ceci dit, bonne soirée! :love:


----------



## katelijn (11 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> en cliquant sur le lien, ou ici


Merci valoriel!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Mai 2005)

Allez jsuis parti il se fait tard...
Bon flood 

++


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mai 2005)

salut Dcz_  bonne nuit....


----------



## toys (11 Mai 2005)

hello jouyeux flood a tous.


(ho la vache) je pense que je vais fêté mes mille poste par ici le coin a l aire sympa.  

p-3 av 1000


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mai 2005)

super, je vais assister a quelque chose, les 1000 posts de Toys.....

salut...


----------



## toys (11 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super, je vais assister a quelque chose, les 1000 posts de Toys.....
> 
> salut...



attention ça n arrive q'une foi dans la vie d'un homme (la fin de l 'étoile vide) les 5 et oui.
(sa vas pas changé grand chose mais bon)

P-2 av 1000


----------



## toys (11 Mai 2005)

heu dit moi stook on serait pas que deux floodeur se soir ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mai 2005)

oui, on est que deux.....dire qu'on etait plus d'un millier hier.......fou non....?.....


----------



## toys (11 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, on est que deux.....dire qu'on etait plus d'un millier hier.......fou non....?.....




oui mais il était pas 1H48   



ioupy je viens de fêté mon 1000 eme poste soit 859 flood et 41 pas flood

environ 2853 fautes d'orthographe 

une bonne série de 1350 silley   a non 1351

un nombre d'heure incalculable sur internet (quand on aime on compte pas) 

..
...
.....
.......
.........
..../..../....

je suis super comtemps (mais je vomis pas)


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mai 2005)

que 2 chiffres......5 incroyable.....1000 post......bi-1 joué............




ps:  un petit jeu.......aller, on tue du pingouin ce soir..... 

j'en suis a 867.....


----------



## toys (11 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> que 2 chiffres......5 incroyable.....1000 post......bi-1 joué............




1001 a présent 

bon avec tout ça j ai pas eu mes 4 heure de sommeil cette nuits donc un thé une clope et j me pachave comme un ours au mois de mai.


----------



## toys (11 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> que 2 chiffres......5 incroyable.....1000 post......bi-1 joué............
> 
> 
> 
> ...









905,4

PHOTO A L APUIS


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mai 2005)

je suis bete, je te propose un jeu avec des pingouins mais toi ce que tu aimes.....

ce sont les chats.... 


ps: merci Ozz pour le lien......et imax pas de screen, pas de validation de tes scores...


----------



## toys (11 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je suis bete, je te propose un jeu avec des pingouins mais toi ce que tu aimes.....
> 
> ce sont les chats....
> 
> ...




je l ai mis dans mon signet connerie je garde      

ps je suis pas fan des chat s'est juste que dès que je me sert de mon mac ou que je sort il viens me faire bip 
bon j avou je l'aime bien mon camel crado


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mai 2005)

en parlant de signet, n'oublie pas d'y mettre ton site prefere......

Joe la Mouk.....


----------



## toys (11 Mai 2005)

matte celui la si sa s'est pas du scoooooooooorrrrrrrre de fou


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> matte celui la si sa s'est pas du scoooooooooorrrrrrrre de fou



non, jcroispas


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 905,4
> 
> PHOTO A L APUIS


 Essaye la nouvelle version du pinguin, c'est bien plus cool 
En tout cas moi j'ai déjà passé pas mal de  temps dessus


----------



## rezba (11 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> non, jcroispas




Moi non plus. Je ne crois pas que tu m'ais envoyé un MP. 

Hé non, je ne réponds pas à tous. Sinon, c'est un boulot à plein temps.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Hé non, je ne réponds pas à tous. Sinon, c'est un boulot à plein temps.



*Moi qui pensais que les modos et autres super modos étaient des professionnels rémunérés...*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

un café , un de plus pour me reveiller et me rechauffer ......il fait froid , 9° :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2005)

tiens, ça me fait me rappeler que j'en avais refait  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un café , un de plus pour me reveiller et me rechauffer ......il fait froid , 9° :mouais:



Euh, 25° derrière la vitre au taf


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mai 2005)

Mais çà n'empêche pas de reprendre un nième café


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, 25° derrière la vitre au taf


 pauvre chou :rateau:


----------



## pixelemon (11 Mai 2005)

soleil soleil soleil...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2005)

*C'est un thread météo ou un thread à flood ici ?*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2005)

Tiens, tout le monde s'en fiche mais je passe la barre des 1600 messages


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

'jour   

Paris:


----------



## lumai (11 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est un thread météo ou un thread à flood ici ?*


 C'est pas compatible ?


----------



## lumai (11 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> 'jour
> 
> Paris:


 Un peu frisquet quand même....


----------



## Grug (11 Mai 2005)

et quelques nuages  p


----------



## toys (11 Mai 2005)

salut les floodeur de jour 


comment allez vous


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Mai 2005)




----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Mai 2005)

Moi ca va, mes resultats de BacBlanc sont nickel ( 15 en fra et 14 en math)!
Alala je vais pouvoir profiter du mois de cours qui me reste pour glander tranquillement


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mai 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> ...pour glander tranquillement



Elle est belle la jeunessse tiens


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Elle est belle la jeunessse tiens



T'imagines, la france de demain ca sera moi (entres autres lol )  :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Mai 2005)

Moi c'est deux mois de glandage que je peux me taper...
Ce fichu brevet n'est que le 27 juin et j'ai eu 18 en histoire-géo et 15,5 en francais au blanc.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mai 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> T'imagines, la france de demain ca sera moi (entres autres lol )  :rateau:



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: ... je viens de prendre conscience d'un truc terrifiant là


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est deux mois de glandage que je peux me taper...
> Ce fichu brevet n'est que le 27 juin et *j'ai eu 18 en histoire-géo* et 15,5 en francais au blanc.




   

hum...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> hum...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est deux mois de glandage que je peux me taper...
> Ce fichu brevet n'est que le 27 juin et j'ai eu 18 en histoire-géo et 15,5 en francais au blanc.



Ben le collège c'est 4 ans de glandage  
La 2nd ca en fait 5
et la première une demi


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mai 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> T'imagines, la france de demain ca sera moi (entres autres lol )  :rateau:


Ben merde, d'un seul coup là, euh j'ai des craintes pour ma retraite


----------



## N°6 (11 Mai 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> T'imagines, la france de demain ca sera moi (entres autres lol )  :rateau:



Adrienhb, viens voir ! Ça y'est, tu le tiens ton argument imparrable ! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

>



On aurait du se méfier de la jeunesse d'hier, géographiquement parlant s'entend  



PS : Avril-VII tu n'y es pour rien. Surtout crois ton prof s'il te dit que Lyon c'est en Afrique parce qu'il y a la savane de papi Brossard


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben merde, d'un seul coup là, euh j'ai des craintes pour ma retraite



Héhé  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mai 2005)

........................


----------



## duracel (11 Mai 2005)

Qui, de nos jours, espère encore arriver à l'âge de la retraite?


----------



## Pierrou (11 Mai 2005)

la quoi?


----------



## toys (11 Mai 2005)

y arrivé s'est fesable

la toucher est une autre histoire


----------



## Grug (11 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> y arrivé s'est fesable
> 
> la toucher est une autre histoire


 parle nous encore de tes soucis avec les filles


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ........................




Vous avez dépassé votre quota de "" pour aujourd'hui. Veuillez attendre 24h avant de recommencer.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus. Je ne crois pas que tu m'ais envoyé un MP.
> 
> Hé non, je ne réponds pas à tous. Sinon, c'est un boulot à plein temps.



Sisi, je crois même que j'ai encore l'accusé de réception non validé 


C'étais la définition de flood provenant de wikipedia (t'avais viré un de mes messages en disant que c'étais du flood  )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Moi j'ai offert mon cadeau à ma môman, pour son annif


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mai 2005)

rah....Charlub, je t'aurai.......


----------



## kathy h (11 Mai 2005)

voilà les journalistes sont partis, ils m'ont filmé en gros plan avec le soleil ça va être monstrueux, 1/2 de tournage pour une intervention télévisée  qui ne durera pas plus de 30 secondes...pfffff 

    :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## toys (11 Mai 2005)

vivemenet  se soir on vas bien rigolé devant la télé


----------



## kathy h (11 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vivemenet  se soir on vas bien rigolé devant la télé




au fait si je regarde ( demain)  l'emission de ce soir via COCOA JT et que je ne suis pas trop horrible ( mais ça m'étonnerait ) comment ont fait pour enregistrer sur le DD?


----------



## rezba (11 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Sisi, je crois même que j'ai encore l'accusé de réception non validé



Ben ça y'est, il est validé.


----------



## Stargazer (11 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> au fait si je regarde ( demain)  l'emission de ce soir via COCOA JT et que je ne suis pas trop horrible ( mais ça m'étonnerait ) comment ont fait pour enregistrer sur le DD?



Via la fonction enregistrer le flux peut-être ...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2005)

Lundi, journée de grève, journée de flood


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> au fait si je regarde ( demain)  l'emission de ce soir via COCOA JT et que je ne suis pas trop horrible ( mais ça m'étonnerait ) comment ont fait pour enregistrer sur le DD?



via l'option magnetoscope dans la barre de menu......





encore grillé par la bergere.......


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> voilà les journalistes sont partis, ils m'ont filmé en gros plan avec le soleil ça va être monstrueux, 1/2 de tournage pour une intervention télévisée  qui ne durera pas plus de 30 secondes...pfffff
> 
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



Euh, et çà se voit sur quelle chaine et à quelle heure ? j'ai envie de rigoler


----------



## KARL40 (11 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Lundi, journée de grève, journée de flood


 
C'est pas tous les jours le flood ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2005)

Y'a des jours plus propices que d'autres :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

la j'ai terminé encore une galere :
concevoir les etiquesttes des dvd que bioman est * en train de monter :

la rencontres sportive de la classe de fiston** !!!!!       

apres multes galeres j'ai enfin eu une image plaisante
avec le texte comme je voulais mais la galere est venue apres : 
 l'impression des etiquettes ne collaient pas a la feuille predecoupé !! :mouais: 




* il etait en train , la il dort     

** dommage que je ne peux pas vous le montrer , vous y verrez que
les fifilles ne se laissent pas faire et se defendent plus que bien :
les garçon ont pris une raclée


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2005)

24h... J'ai tenu 24h sans venir sur Macgé...


----------



## N°6 (11 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> 24h... J'ai tenu 24h sans venir sur Macgé...




Bien, mais peut mieux faire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bien, mais peut mieux faire.



Pour ça, faudrait que je sois banni...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Je vais commander une pizza bon app'


----------



## Franswa (11 Mai 2005)

saloute alors ça flood ??????????????


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Mai 2005)

Je vais manger, bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## Stargazer (11 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> saloute alors ça flood ??????????????



Non c'est calme ...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

salut les zamis, ça à l'air calme ce soir, non?


----------



## Pierrou (11 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> saloute alors ça flood ??????????????



Si peu, si peu :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

a bon, vous m'avez fat peur...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

je croyais que vous etiez calmé...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

mais la, ça à l'air d'aller


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

4 
ca faisait longtemps...


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mai 2005)

youhou....je me prepare pour l'apero et ensuite resto Jap......ça va y aller au sake.....


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

5


----------



## Franswa (11 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est calme ...


 héhéhé  c'est cool, ça fera plus de place pour nous


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

ben non, tant pis


----------



## Stargazer (11 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé  c'est cool, ça fera plus de place pour nous



Suffit de dire que c'est calme et t'as une vague qui te submerge !


----------



## valoriel (11 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, ça va le front? :rateau:


oui :casse: un peu mal, mais ça fait du bien :love:

Il faut souffrir pour être beau alors...  




			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger, bonne soirée à tous!


 bonne appétit


----------



## N°6 (11 Mai 2005)

Salut les filles  

:rateau:
:casse:


----------



## valoriel (11 Mai 2005)

Super long comme post, serais-je malade?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

c'est à se demander...


----------



## pixelemon (11 Mai 2005)

kabulanolak ?


----------



## Pierrou (11 Mai 2005)

ou pas..............


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Mai 2005)

Pierrou, valoriel, stook si il traine dans le coin et tous les autres !


Ca fart ?


----------



## kathy h (11 Mai 2005)

désolée pour ceux qui ont regardé FR3 entre 19H20 et 20h c'est reporté à demain....


----------



## Pierrou (11 Mai 2005)

Ouais ça fart, merki Avril
Et toi Coquine? :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Mai 2005)

Ca fart. chuis complêtement love de la journée que j'ai passé.


----------



## Pierrou (11 Mai 2005)

Veinard, avril, moi je m'enmerde, trop de routine là, vivement que le bac soir passé


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

ah le bac...
Ma jeunesse 
maintenant je me fais chier au taf...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2005)

Il est 51


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

Pastis?
OK, mais avec du sirop d'orgeat et 2 glacons... :love:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il est 51


Pastiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisss !!!!


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Mai 2005)

Pierrou dans le sujet débile sur les ibooks a dit:
			
		

> Si....







Si on allait flooder ailleurs...

Je t'ai cassé :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (11 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il est 51


Non il était 20h16


----------



## valoriel (11 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> désolée pour ceux qui ont regardé FR3 entre 19H20 et 20h c'est reporté à demain....


Quelle chance moi qui me faisait un désespoir de devoir utiliser cocoaJT pour admirer la belle kathy.
Quelle heureuse nouvelle tu nous annnonces là :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non il était 20h16



Celle là j'y ai penser mais j'ai pas oser.


----------



## Pierrou (11 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non il était 20h16


Ben pas grave, comme on dit chez moi:
Pastis poilu..........Ben Pastis quand même


----------



## valoriel (11 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Celle là j'y ai penser mais j'ai pas oser.


Ben fallait 

 avril


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Je vais voir la liste de schindler, jamais vu je suppose que c'est bon ...


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

avril


----------



## valoriel (11 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vais voir la liste de schindler, jamais vu je suppose que c'est bon ...


excellent film 




> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Mai 2005)




----------



## Franswa (11 Mai 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> kabulanolak ?


 ah dame oui !!!
Completement d'accord


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

valoriel


----------



## valoriel (11 Mai 2005)

azéron


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> azéron


Merci


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

de me dire


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Mai 2005)

Ca va le schysophrène ?


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

bonne soirée


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

à tous


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

Et hop! 90 posts


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Mai 2005)

C'est très bas ce que tu fais là...


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ca va le schysophrène ?


OUI 

Et toi?


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> C'est très bas ce que tu fais là...


OUI 

Je sais


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> C'est très bas ce que tu fais là...


Mais toi aussi c'est trés bas ce que tu fait 

Cela 2 fois en moins de 10 posts que tu m'empêche de finir mes quatres à la suite


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

j'ai les yeux explosé a force de jouer au tetris    



je suis arrivé au niveau 18 !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Mai 2005)

[je suis fou de dire ca moi]


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

:love: ayé, j'ai réussit :love:


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que je suis pas très bien placé pour dire ca mais bon :
> Les forums macG c'est : l'essentiel du mac en francais, c'est pas l'academie du flood débile comme le fait azéron, c'est idiot je trouve, ca n'a aucun sens.
> 
> Azéron est un débile
> ...


Fait gaffe, mon papa il est super méchant, même que c'est le plus fort 


   :love:


----------



## Franswa (11 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai les yeux explosé a force de jouer au tetris
> 
> 
> 
> je suis arrivé au niveau 18 !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


 chanmé !!!


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> [je suis fou de dire ca moi]


OUI


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

Allez hop! Plus que deux p'tits posts et je suis à 100


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

1 Un ...


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

2 Deux ...


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

Et allez, 5 à la suite


----------



## valoriel (11 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ca va le schysophrène ?


OUI 

Et toi


----------



## valoriel (11 Mai 2005)

Bon c'est pas tout, mais j'ai un bain qui m'attend :love:

Je vais aller me glisser dedans

 bonne soirée à tous


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

ca floode dur ici 

Non, je rigole, faut bien se lâcher de temps en temps...


----------



## valoriel (11 Mai 2005)

@ magic



			
				azéron a dit:
			
		

> Et allez, 5 à la suite


Tu vois ce qu'il sait faire mon fils 

Je suis fier


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

bravo, tout simplement
jai pas dit mon dernier mot...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

2 
j'y arriverais


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

3 
ça va le faire...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

4 
J'y suis presque...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

5 peut etre...
apres j'arrette, promis


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

!!! Champion du monde!!! :king: :love: 
Bon , maintenant, j'arrête, c'est plus du post, c'est un torrent..., désolé 

Même que j'édite mon post, je suis sport moi!!!!
Bon, 6 à la suite, ça va rester mon record (dont je ne suis pas fier)
Maintenant, je poste INTELLIGENT!   

Bon, quand même une connerie de temps en temps...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non il était 20h16



Briseur de rêve


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben pas grave, comme on dit chez moi:
> Pastis poilu..........Ben Pastis quand même



 Enfin de la culture :love:


----------



## Franswa (11 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Enfin de la culture :love:


 pouet ? :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Enfin de la culture :love:


You take the apero? :love:


----------



## Franswa (11 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> You take the apero? :love:


 everytime, he takes !!!!!!!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> everytime, he takes !!!!!!!!!


Every time, everywhere, with everyboby? 


Et sinon, tu fais quoi dans la vie?
Ben, je prends l'apéro, pourquoi


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> You take the apero? :love:


 You take ze apero ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Qui a parlé d'apéro ? Duracel est là ?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> You take ze apero ?



J'ai des cahouetes et du ricard, la porte est ouverte, la fenêtre aussi, passe quand tu veux...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

C'est où ???


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

Everywhere I want, regarde ma signature


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Everywhere I want, regarde ma signature



C'est pour ça que je demande


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

Sinon, c'est rambouillet pour les intimes...
Mais ça fait moins classe!


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Localisation: Everywhere I want..



Euh ? tu habites dans le 61 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, c'est rambouillet pour les intimes...
> Mais ça fait moins classe!


 Oh  pas loin de chez 40 et ma belle soeur


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Messages: 27159                


    respect !!!!


----------



## iMax (11 Mai 2005)

Global


----------



## iMax (11 Mai 2005)

Alors, bientôt à 30'000 ?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh ? tu habites dans le 61 ?


De temps en temps, le WE
Sinon, mais plus rarement, Rennes, Brest, Nantes...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Global


  :casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> De temps en temps, le WE
> Sinon, mais plus rarement, Rennes, Brest, Nantes...


 Ah bah voilà qui me parle plus :love:


A l'occasion si tu passes vers la Petite Mer


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Alors, bientôt à 30'000 ?


 je ralenti de plus en plus :sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah voilà qui me parle plus :love:
> 
> 
> A l'occasion si tu passes vers la Petite Mer



Petite mer? 
 Vannes?


----------



## iMax (11 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> je ralenti de plus en plus :sleep:



Il me semble aussi....


----------



## iMax (11 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble aussi....



Mais où est le Global d'antan ? Celui qui était capable de faire 5 page de suite dans le même thread ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> You take the apero? :love:




*APERO TIME ÜBER ALLES !!*   :love:  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> je ralenti de plus en plus :sleep:





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Messages au total: 27163 (28,46 messages par jour)


    
Et c'était quoi avant que tu ralentisses???


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *APERO TIME ÜBER ALLES !!*   :love:  :love:



Everywhere, Everytime, with everybody...



			
				Saloperie de macine a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -lepurfilsdelasagesse-.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2005)

*L'APERO, C'EST BIEN, L'APERO C'EST BON , L'APERO C'EST RIGOLOHOHOHOOOOOO* :love:  :love:  :love: 




 :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Petite mer?
> Vannes?


 Par là


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

Je viens de lire ta description, t'es un vrai poète toi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2005)

*SORTONS LE SAUCISSON ET BUVONS UN CANON !*    

 :love: 
 :style:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

www.google.fr


			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *APERO TIME ÜBER ALLES !!*   :love:  :love:




[size=-1]*Ja**,* *gar* *keine* *schlechte* *Idee !!!*[/size]


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

Bon, je crois que c'est lire d'aller bouquiner pour moi...
J'ai un bouquin de Christian Gailly qui m'attends :love:
Vous connaissez cet auteur? Il est vraiment doué


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> www.google.fr
> [size=-1]*Ja**,* *gar* *keine* *schlechte* *Idee !!!*[/size]




*WAS MÖCHTEST DU TRINKEN MEIN FREUND ?*    

Ein Bier oder ein Pastis einundfünzig ?
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez cet auteur? Il est vraiment doué




Il est doué pour quoi ? pour manger de la purée sans couverts sans se salir ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je crois que c'est lire d'aller bouquiner pour moi...
> J'ai un bouquin de Christian Gailly qui m'attends :love:
> Vous connaissez cet auteur? Il est vraiment doué



*Non, je connais pas*
Mais je peux dire que l'éleveur de porc qui est à l'origine du sauciflard que je suis en train de déguster est vraiment doué aussi !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *WAS MÖCHTEST DU TRINKEN MEIN FREUND ?*
> 
> Ein Bier oder ein Pastis einundfünzig ?
> :love:




Eine Weizenbier natürlisch !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Il est doué pour quoi ? pour manger de la purée sans couverts sans se salir ?


IGNARE!!!!!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Non, je connais pas*
> Mais je peux dire que l'éleveur de porc qui est à l'origine du sauciflard que je suis en train de déguster est vraiment doué aussi !  :love:


IGNARRE !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Disco(15): GlobalCut est une Super Star !


Et ben un coup de boule ça fait du bien ou du mal   wow


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

Bonne nuit les ignares 
Floodez pas trop quand même, ça va finir par se voir  
 à demain


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Youhou les gens !!!!!!!!!!!!!! y a kelkun ?????????


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Toujours personne hein...


----------



## valoriel (11 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Toujours personne hein...


si si moi je suis là, rien que pour toi :love:


----------



## Franswa (11 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble aussi....


 moi aussi d'ailleurs !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (11 Mai 2005)

j'ai enfin fini de bosser


----------



## valoriel (11 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'ai enfin fini de bosser


Je suis content pour toi


----------



## Franswa (11 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis content pour toi


 moi aussi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Décidément.....


"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel."


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Mai 2005)

Je vais me coucher... :sleep:

*Bonne nuit les gens*


----------



## valoriel (11 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher... :sleep:
> 
> *Bonne nuit les gens*


 bonne nuit à toi aussi

Fait de beaux rêves


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit à toi aussi
> 
> Fait de beaux rêves


 :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (11 Mai 2005)

Moi aussi, je vais y aller !!! mon blog est mis à jour :love: http://swa0.blogspot.com

Bonne nuit  :sleep:


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

Bon, ben puisque c'est comme ça, je vais faire pareil :sleep:


Bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## valoriel (11 Mai 2005)

bonne nuit mon fils :love:


----------



## toys (12 Mai 2005)

salut les floodeur de nuit


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut les floodeur de nuit


 salut à toi le chat










:love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


bonne nuit ami !!! allez !! venez faire un tour chez les users de la nuit !!! on a ouvert avec valoriel et lemmy


----------



## kathy h (12 Mai 2005)

coucou tout le monde


----------



## toys (12 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> coucou tout le monde



coucou alors se reportage ?

demain sur cocoajt   

j attend avec impasiance


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Mai 2005)

bon, bonne nuit a tous....soirée physique, resto jap avec degustation de Saké.....trop trop dur.....
et apres comatage devant les aventures de Georges Abitbol, le mec le plus classe du monde......(le grand detournement........)

donc voila, bonne nuit...


----------



## toys (12 Mai 2005)

bon aller hop (il a eu peur ) 3H20

AU LIT !!!!!!


a plus dans le bus


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mai 2005)

*Il est 08h15.
*

C'est normal que j'aie envie de faire la fête ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il est 08h15.
> *
> 
> C'est normal que j'aie envie de faire la fête ?



ça dépend, t'a bu quoi hier soir ?

Weizenbier ??? 







Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -lepurfilsdelasagesse-.

trop bizar....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mai 2005)

*Nee, kein Weizenbier...* sondern eine braune Leffe


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *"DANS LE COCHON TOUT EST BON"*​ *
> 
> 
> 
> *​




Mon père est charcutier


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Mon père est charcutier




*Dans mes bras, l'ami !*  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

'jour   

Paris:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> 'jour
> 
> Paris:




Lille :


----------



## N°6 (12 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Lille :




Peuchère on dirait Marseille cong !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

J'ai changé d'avatar, je garanti pas que c'est mieux 

En tout cas le hamburger de bison   !!!! mmmmmmiiiiiammm !!!       :style:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> J'ai changé d'avatar, je garanti pas que c'est mieux
> En tout cas le hamburger de bison   !!!! mmmmmmiiiiiammm !!!       :style:




*eh ben, chosis une photo de steack comme avatar alors !*


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Mai 2005)

'tain, j'ai mal aux cheveux.......  
:sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mai 2005)

*Mal aux cheveux ?*
Apéro violent hier soir ou quoi ?


----------



## jahrom (12 Mai 2005)

Tiens, moi aussi je suis réformé P4... on pourrait faire un thread "racontez vos 3 jours"...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, moi aussi je suis réformé P4... on pourrait faire un thread "racontez vos 3 jours"...



Là, voilààààà, ça c'est de la super idée ! 
Je vais m'y atteler


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Mai 2005)

moi je suis trop jeune......  

oui, mal au cheveux.....parce que carnage au saké hier soir........

et voila vous avez vu.....vous avez vu


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> .....vous avez vu





Bravo


----------



## N°6 (12 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> et voila vous avez vu.....vous avez vu



Scandaleux


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mai 2005)

Moi, c'est pour le carnage au saké que je dis bravo  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

bo.... la Vodka c'est mieux !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Mai 2005)

bon, je vous laisse, si je veux etre peperre demain, il faut que je me bouge...........


----------



## KARL40 (12 Mai 2005)

Non rien ... juste un bonjour en passant ! 

 

Faut que je bosse à ce qu'il parait ...


----------



## N°6 (12 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vous laisse, si je veux etre peperre demain, il faut que je me bouge...........



C'est ça oui !  Pervers aujourd'hui, pépère demain


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

Youpy j'ai 2 ptits carrés verts !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est pour le carnage au saké que je dis bravo  :love:



Saké bon sang de bon soi'


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> 'jour
> 
> Paris:




ici aussi il y a le soleil mais avec 12° il fait encor frisquet !!!  


ps  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ici aussi il y a le soleil mais avec 12° il fait encor frisquet !!!



Put1, mais change de bled !!!!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vous avez vu



quelle horreur    :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quelle horreur    :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



Et kekchose me dit que c'est pas fini


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quelle horreur    :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



Grave, bientôt il sera vétéran    :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (12 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou alors se reportage ?
> 
> demain sur cocoajt
> 
> j attend avec impasiance



C'est même pas passé hier, peut-être que j'étais tellement mauvaise qu'ils ont refusé de me passer à l'antenne 
 

De toute manière, c'est seulement  20 secondes à tout casser, de ma pomme et de mes animaux qui vont passer dans le cadre d'un reportage plus général sur" les animaux et la loi" un truc dans le genre, je ne sais même pas si c'est au journal de 12 h ( toujours sur FR3 ) ou ce soir, je pense ce soir mais je ne suis certaine  de rien, de toute façon 20 secondes c'est tellement court qu'on aura même pas le temps de me voir, pas plus mal finalement. 

Il n'y a que les vedettes qui sont filmés avec une belle lumière et des filtres, les inconnus c'est sans artifice, ( j'aurais dû mettre un bandeau ) et la caméra était à moins de 50 centimètres de ma tête, une horreur,  dur dur pour l'ego.
( on ne verra que mon grand nez à l'antenne ) 

En revanche un ami a fait des photos du tournage ( j'ai au moins ça   , comme preuve que je ne suis pas mito   )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> [...]dans le cadre d'un reportage plus général sur" les animaux et la loi" un truc dans le genre[...]



De là à penser que nous sommes tous des pigeons ou des moutons...


----------



## kathy h (12 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> De là à penser que nous sommes tous des pigeons ou des moutons...



Pour les pigeons et les moutons  et tous les autres animaux ,   c'est logiquement ce soir entre 19H30 et 20H ( je dirais aux alentours de 19H50 mais c'est tres risqué, lol ) à moins qu'ils décident encore de déprogrammer à cause de Cannes.... 


tout ça pour 20 secondes d'Antennes....


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tout ça pour 20 secondes d'Antennes....


Oui, c'est vrai! Je trouve que tu en faits beaucoup là kathy 
A croire qu'au plus profond de toi même tu souhaites ardamment que ce reportage soit diffusé :rateau:

Heureusement que cocoaJT existe 

 bonne journée tout le monde


----------



## kathy h (12 Mai 2005)

"A croire qu'au plus profond de toi même tu souhaites ardamment que ce reportage soit diffusé :rateau:

Heureusement que cocoaJT existe 

 bonne journée tout le monde[/QUOTE]"

réponse = 

biensûr que je souhaite qu'il soit diffusé !!  c'est normal non?

Et puis si ça peut me faire un peu de pub pour mon travail c'est pas de refus.

Edit : je pense que ma démarche a été mal comprise, si j'en parle ici ce n'est pas dans le sens : regadrez moi comme je suis belle et intelligente ( faut pas déconner quand mêrme)

C'est juste que, personnellement, je trouverais marrand de voir à la téloche, même 20 secondes, une personne que je ne connais pas, certes, mais avec qui je parle sur macgé, c'est plus plus le fun qu'autre chose, ) maintenant si c'est mal interprèté dommage


----------



## katelijn (12 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> biensûr que je souhaite qu'il soit diffusé !!  c'est normal non?
> 
> Et puis si ça peut me faire un peu de pub pour mon travail c'est pas de refus.



Biensûr, c'est évident
   

Bon, si on me fiche la paix,  , je regaderais ce soir


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> biensûr que je souhaite qu'il soit diffusé !!  c'est normal non?
> 
> Et puis si ça peut me faire un peu de pub pour mon travail c'est pas de refus.
> 
> ...


Non non! Surtout pas justement c'est ce qui me donne envie de voir le reportage, découvrir le visage de quelqu'un avec qui l'on parle sur macG 

Ma remarque était purement ironique désolé si elle porte à confusion


----------



## jahrom (12 Mai 2005)

putain, tu deconnes kathy, à cause de toi, on s'est tapé le JT de france3 pour rien hier...


----------



## katelijn (12 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> "A croire qu'au plus profond de toi même tu souhaites ardamment que ce reportage soit diffusé :rateau:
> 
> Edit : je pense que ma démarche a été mal comprise, si j'en parle ici ce n'est pas dans le sens : regadrez moi comme je suis belle et intelligente ( faut pas déconner quand mêrme)
> C'est juste que, personnellement, je trouverais marrand de voir à la téloche, même 20 secondes, une personne que je ne connais pas, certes, mais avec qui je parle sur macgé, c'est plus plus le fun qu'autre chose, ) maintenant si c'est mal interprèté dommage



C'est comme ça que je l'avais compris, 
et je pense que valoriel aussi, ce jeune homme déjà papa te taquinait


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça que je l'avais compris,
> et je pense que valoriel aussi, ce jeune homme déjà papa te taquinait



Oui! Tout à fait, d'ailleur voilà la réponse de ma part



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non non! Surtout pas justement c'est ce qui me donne envie de voir le reportage, découvrir le visage de quelqu'un avec qui l'on parle sur macG
> 
> Ma remarque était purement ironique désolé si elle porte à confusion



Enfin dans l'histoire elle à gagné un


----------



## kathy h (12 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui! Tout à fait, d'ailleur voilà la réponse de ma part
> 
> 
> 
> Enfin dans l'histoire elle à gagné un



Désolée d'avoir réagi si vite et si mal , c'est tout moi ça.... tempérament méditéranéen, c'est pas ma faute.. 
  :love:

Edit : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Mai 2005)

les gens!
J'ai mangé, je reprends le taf dans 10 minutes, dur... 

PS : C'est bien, je fait le combo : Bar à flood et à raleurs...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> PS : C'est bien, je fait le combo : Bar à flood et à raleurs...




*Va bosser toi ! *  
 

... put... faut que j'y aille moi aussi !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mai 2005)

*Bon, ad't'aleur avec une bière dans les pognes les aminches !*


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Va bosser toi ! *
> 
> 
> ... put... faut que j'y aille moi aussi !


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, ad't'aleur avec une bière dans les pognes les aminches !*


 elle t'attend au frais


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

La mienne aussi :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Désolée d'avoir réagi si vite et si mal , c'est tout moi ça.... tempérament méditéranéen, c'est pas ma faute..
> :love:
> 
> Edit : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.



Meuh nan ! déformation pro ... t'es avocate, tu te défends, ça s'rait con de défendre les autres et pas toi   

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, et ces photos du tournage alors ! Qu'on puisse quand même t'admirer


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mai 2005)

Allez, c'est reparti pour une série de


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

Cor


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

gKatarn


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


 l'administrateur


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

pascal


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mai 2005)

Qu'est-ce que je disais  















 au fait


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

C'est un mec bien cet admin


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

valoriel :love:


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est un mec bien cet admin





			
				vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Cor.


Ca dépend


----------



## kathy h (12 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Meuh nan ! déformation pro ... t'es avocate, tu te défends, ça s'rait con de défendre les autres et pas toi
> 
> Bon, c'est pas tout ça, et ces photos du tournage alors ! Qu'on puisse quand même t'admirer



Il y en a qui vont être déçus:

pour le fun :


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

Je vais partir fêter le 59ème anniversaire de ma mère, bonne journée 
Je vais 3 fois au resto en 4 jours


----------



## kathy h (12 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vais partir fêter le 59ème anniversaire de ma mère, bonne journée
> Je vais 3 fois au resto en 4 jours




et bien moi demain c'est mon anniversaire et je vais avoir........ pffff


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a qui vont être déçus:




comment ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

Bon annif en avance ma chère Kathy H


----------



## kathy h (12 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bon annif en avance ma chère Kathy H



en fait c'est un sal moment à passer 40 ANS !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> en fait c'est un sal moment à passer 40 ANS !!!!!!!





40 ans, qu'es ce qu'on doit se sentir vieux ce jour là !!!      




Et hop mon 200ème message !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathy h (12 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> 40 ans, qu'es ce qu'on doit se sentir vieux ce jour là !!!
> D




comme par hasard  c'est une personne de 20 ans qui dit ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> en fait c'est un sal moment à passer 40 ANS !!!!!!!



Te biles pas, on ne souffre même pas, même 50 c'est pas douloureux !   

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE​


----------



## N°6 (12 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et hop mon 200ème message !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Whaaa le vieux lui !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

ppfff satanée souris Apple qui dévore ses piles comme une affammée


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> en fait c'est un sal moment à passer 40 ANS !!!!!!!


Bof, finalement il ne se passe pas grand chose...


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

N°6

Voici une petite histoire...


















​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

Bo... 20 ans non plus c'est pas difficile à passer


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Mai 2005)

ca me gave le taf 
j'ai plein de truc chiant à faire cette aprem'  
Mais bon , demain soir, c'est le WE :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

'vais profiter qu'il fasse beau pour aller faire un peu de tennis dehors puisqu'apparement, ce beau temps est éphemère selon les prévisions météorologiques 

Bonne aprem' à tous


----------



## N°6 (12 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> N°6
> 
> Voici une petite histoire...



J'aime pas trop la chute...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bof, finalement il ne se passe pas grand chose...





si si !!!!!!      

j'ai meme enregistré une chançonette mais immediatement virée a la pubelle :

il y a du soleil , dommage  le faire fuire !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

Femmes je vous aime


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

hommes vous me fatigué !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

Quand on en consomme sans modération c'est normal !!!


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

C'est marrant, quand on tape robertav dans "google image", on trouve ça:









 ​


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hommes vous me fatiguez !!!



On dit ça...


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

Et pour cor, on me propose ça:







 


  ​


----------



## macelene (12 Mai 2005)

*Le forum MAcGénération, une mine de plaisirs...  on y découvre toutes les astuces les plus géniales...
*
   :love:    ​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Le forum MAcGénération, une mine de plaisirs...  on y découvre toutes les astuces les plus géniales...
> *
> :love:    ​




mais bien sur , voyons chere elene !!!   

tu boules et tu recois un cadeau 
c'est bien non ? 

donnant donnant !!!


----------



## kathy h (12 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Le forum MAcGénération, une mine de plaisirs...  on y découvre toutes les astuces les plus géniales...
> *
> :love:    ​



je me suis empressée de laisser un ptit message


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

ben , moi là je reçois des mp les plus sympa depuis un moment:     


il y a un qui veux me decrocher la lune   

un autre qui veux apprendre l'italien   



       :love:


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , moi là je reçois des mp les plus sympa depuis un moment:
> 
> il y a un qui veux me decrocher la lune
> 
> :love:


 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mai 2005)

On a gagné 10 secondes ?


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On a gagné 10 secondes ?




J'essaye avec les messages


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous ! Je rentre de l'école !!!


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


 

Rien de nouveau de ce coté là!!


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous ! Je rentre de l'école !!!


 avril


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

Au fait...

 tibomon


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

merci robertav :casse:


----------



## MrStone (12 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, quand on tape robertav dans "google image", on trouve ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









je te laisse deviner le mot-clé recherché   

Sinon y'avait aussi un bouvier...


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

Et hop! 4 posts à la suite


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Mai 2005)

Non ! Coupé !!!!


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Non ! Coupé !!!!


De quoi


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , moi là je reçois des mp les plus sympa depuis un moment:
> 
> 
> il y a un qui veux me decrocher la lune
> ...



Et un troisième qui va te mettre une raclée si tu retournes pas à la cuisine !!!


----------



## azéron (12 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> je te laisse deviner le mot-clé recherché
> 
> Sinon y'avait aussi un bouvier...


 coucou papa :love:


----------



## azéron (12 Mai 2005)

avril


----------



## azéron (12 Mai 2005)

coucou le post 105  :mouais: :love:


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> coucou papa :love:


Bonjour fiston 

Tu as été sage à l'école aujourd'hui? :mouais:


----------



## azéron (12 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour fiston
> 
> Tu as été sage à l'école aujourd'hui? :mouais:


Bof! Je n'y suis pas allé :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et un troisième qui va te mettre une raclée si tu retournes pas à la cuisine !!!





ha bon ?????  j'ai rien reçu !!!!  

tu t'es encore trompé d'adresse .....pffffffffff


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> Bof! Je n'y suis pas allé :rateau:


    

Et tu es fier de toi


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Mai 2005)

Google Image: Mr Stone = Voilà le résultat   
Pas fameux  :mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Mai 2005)

:sleep: ja vais faire la sieste (couché trop tard, levé trop tôt  :hein: )


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> couché trop, levé trop tôt


il manquerait pas un ptit "tard" dans la phrase :mouais:  


ps: ouais facile hein d'éditer par la suite


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Google Image: Mr Stone = Voilà le résultat
> Pas fameux  :mouais:


Ah ouais? Et en premier résultat avec "etudiant 69" tu crois que c'est mieux?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ha bon ?????  j'ai rien reçu !!!!
> 
> tu t'es encore trompé d'adresse .....pffffffffff



Mais tu vas te taire petite effrontée ?

Et remet moi cette bourka, tu vas m'attraper la crève !!!


----------



## tantoillane (12 Mai 2005)

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire si il arrive a aller sur cette page ???

http://aputeaux-151-1-12-94.w82-120...tez de vous moquez du contenu  :D  :D  :D  :D


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

Moi j'y arrive !

Quoi d'autre ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire si il arrive a aller sur cette page ???
> 
> http://aputeaux-151-1-12-94.w82-120...
> Oui ça marche sans prob antoine... :zen: ;)


----------



## tantoillane (12 Mai 2005)

Merci, pour expliquer le site est sur ma bécane, à votre avis si je coupe ma connexion ou si j'éteins l'ordi est-ce que ça marchera encore ???    

je me doute un peu de la répopnse


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mai 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Merci, pour expliquer le site est sur ma bécane, à votre avis si je coupe ma connexion ou si j'éteins l'ordi est-ce que ça marchera encore ???
> 
> je me doute un peu de la répopnse



Juste pour te dire que mettre Garageband en téléchargement sur ton site, c'est très très con... Tu veux avoir des problèmes avec Apple?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

Moi je me prépare pour le resto et vous souhaite une excellente soirée.


----------



## tantoillane (12 Mai 2005)

Juste pour te dire que mettre Garageband en téléchargement sur ton site, c'est très très con... Tu veux avoir des problèmes avec Apple?


pas bête ce serait dommage   :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Mai 2005)

Moi j'apprend mon allemand.
Oui je sais c'est pas en étant sur l'ordi que ca va se faire, mais je prie pour.


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Mai 2005)

C'est sur, ca fait mauvais genre...
Sinon, une autre journée de taf de fini...
pfou! elle était longue celle la...

Demain, c'est le WE :love: j'en ai marre de cette semaine, trop dur, trop longue :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

Arg voilà enfin remis mon avatar


----------



## jahrom (12 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'apprend mon allemand.
> Oui je sais c'est pas en étant sur l'ordi que ca va se faire, mais je prie pour.



La seule phrase en allemand que j'ai apprise c'est celle la :

"ich habe nicht die ubung numer 3 seite 10 machen..."


----------



## tantoillane (12 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> La seule phrase en allemand que j'ai apprise c'est celle la :
> 
> "ich habe nicht die ubung numer 3 seite 10 machen..."



moooiiii je comprend


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> La seule phrase en allemand que j'ai apprise c'est celle la :
> 
> "ich habe nicht die ubung numer 3 seite 10 machen..."


Moi pas


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

"ich habe nicht die ubung numer 3 seite 10 machen..."       Pas bien






 "Ich habe die Übung nummer 3 seite 10 nicht gemacht."        Bien !!!


----------



## jahrom (12 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> "ich habe nicht die ubung numer 3 seite 10 machen..."       Pas bien
> "Ich habe die Übung nummer 3 seite 10 nicht gemacht."        Bien !!!



ça veut dire : "je n'ai pas fait l'exercice 3 page 10"...

D'ailleurs ça se voit car en plus je faisais des fautes...Merci Charlub je me sens mieux désormais.


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Mai 2005)

Re  à tous !

  L'allemand---> je ferai ca ce soir


----------



## tantoillane (12 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Moi pas



je te traduis pour ne pas que tu ais à utiliser Sherlock

Je n'ai pas fait l'exercice 3 page 10 C'est simple pourtant


----------



## tantoillane (12 Mai 2005)

zut on a répondu plus vite que moi


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> je te traduis pour ne pas que tu ais à utiliser Sherlock
> 
> Je n'ai pas fait l'exercice 3 page 10 C'est simple pourtant


Oui! Le pire c'est qu'un fois la traduction lue je me suis mit à comprendre tout les mots 

Quand je pense que j'ai fait 7 ans d'allemand pour en arriver là


----------



## tantoillane (12 Mai 2005)

moi c'est ma quatrième année et j'aime beaucoup plus l'allemand que l'anglais, les notes disent tout ça donne des trucs du genre I dod no mak mi exercise 3 page 10


----------



## Malow (12 Mai 2005)

Je suis devant fr3 et j'attends le reportage de Kathy H...


----------



## kathy h (12 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je suis devant fr3 et j'attends le reportage de Kathy H...



et bien tu peux attendre longtemps, la journaliste m'a téléphoné il ne sera pas diffusé ce soir ( et il n'a pas été diffusé ) voilà .. comme j'en ai assez de regarder FR3 depuis hier, sans doute passera t'il mais je ne serai pas devant ma télé,  je suis dégoutée.
   

Edit : heureusement que j'ai les photos


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Mai 2005)

Ce soir, je floode pas, je vais au ciné, voir le cauchemar de darwinn
j'en ai entendu beaucoup de bien...
petit compte rendu tout à l'heure


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, je floode pas, je vais au ciné, voir le cauchemar de darwinn
> j'en ai entendu beaucoup de bien...
> petit compte rendu tout à l'heure




Bonne séance 

Et tu nous raconteras, on veut tout savoir


----------



## kitetrip (12 Mai 2005)

Tout commence et finit par un t


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mai 2005)

Salut les filles


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, je floode pas, je vais au ciné, voir le cauchemar de darwinn
> j'en ai entendu beaucoup de bien...
> petit compte rendu tout à l'heure


 Oui j'en ai entendu du bien également... Tu nous fera une ptite critique 
Bonne scéance


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

Youhou 1200 messages postés  'fais gaffe Global, plus que 25972 msg et jte grille :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mai 2005)

Félicitations :sleep:


----------



## duracel (12 Mai 2005)




----------



## Pierrou (12 Mai 2005)

Tain suis à combien de posts  moi ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tain suis à combien de posts  moi ?


 :hein: ?


----------



## Franswa (12 Mai 2005)

salut les gens 
comment ça va bien ?
Comme d'hab, j'ai mis à jour mon blog avec de nouveau lien à la con :love:
Je ferais mon travail pour la photo demain, la flemme ce soir


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Mai 2005)

Je rentre du ciné, j'ai été voir le cauchemar de darwinn...
C'est un vrai film d'horreur...
C'est vraiment à pleurer...
Voila, même plus envie de poster, je vais me coucher
 à demain tous les gentils gens


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre du ciné, j'ai été voir le cauchemar de darwinn...
> C'est un vrai film d'horreur...
> C'est vraiment à pleurer...
> Voila, même plus envie de poster, je vais me coucher
> à demain tous les gentils gens


 Fais de beaux rêves :rateau:  
Bonne nuit


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (12 Mai 2005)

moi aussi, je vais me coucher; je suis trop naze !!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

Ok ciao frans


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

Bon sur ce, moi aussi je vais aller rejoindre les bras de morphée :sleep:

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bon sur ce, moi aussi je vais aller rejoindre les bras de morphée :sleep:
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous


  *Good night!* 

Moi je vais aller prendre un bon bain en écoutant Café Del Mar Vol. 7, chill time


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2005)

morphée c'est un mec donc


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> *Good night!*
> 
> Moi je vais aller prendre un bon bain en écoutant Café Del Mar Vol. 7, chill time


Bon bain 

J'oses pas t'imaginer tout nu :love:


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> morphée c'est un mec donc


Ben vu l'état dans lequel je me réveil et vu comment je marche pendant la journée, je pense que oui 

:mouais: :mouais: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2005)

nioube de seconde "main" ?


----------



## House M.D. (12 Mai 2005)

Nan, gros calibre...


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Nan, gros calibre...


Ca dépend des jours :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend des jours :love:


 va t'coucher toi!


----------



## Malow (12 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et bien tu peux attendre longtemps, la journaliste m'a téléphoné il ne sera pas diffusé ce soir ( et il n'a pas été diffusé ) voilà .. comme j'en ai assez de regarder FR3 depuis hier, sans doute passera t'il mais je ne serai pas devant ma télé,  je suis dégoutée.
> 
> 
> Edit : heureusement que j'ai les photos



Domage...


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> va t'coucher toi!


va prendre ton bain


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

C'est déjà fait


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà fait


          

Rapide...


----------



## katelijn (12 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Salut les filles



Salut, bel homme!!!
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Puisque personne d'autre le dit:      

Vous êtes sans vergogne, va   

P.S.:décidement , les filles vous avez la chimie dans la compote


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Rapide...


Bof... regarde l'heure de ce post et l'heure actuelle...


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Bof... regarde l'heure de ce post et l'heure actuelle...


Oui enfin tu est parti prendre ton bain à 24 et tu est revenu à 46 soit exactement 22 minutes d'ablution


----------



## katelijn (12 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Bof... regarde l'heure de ce post et l'heure actuelle...



Bon, je vais être gnagnaga, mais j'aime bien.
Tu connais Chambao?


----------



## katelijn (13 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Bof... regarde l'heure de ce post et l'heure actuelle...



Bon, je vais être gnagnaga, mais j'aime bien.
Tu connais Chambao?
Bon, faut comprendre les textes :hein:


----------



## toys (13 Mai 2005)

salut les floodeur de nuit


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mai 2005)

.......:sleep:.......​


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Mai 2005)

Tout le monde.
Test d'allemand à 8H.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

*Guten Tag Avril, wie geht's ?*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

[pure flood mode] Fllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
[/pure flood mode] 




désolé


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

*C'est tout ce que tu as à dire ?*  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Heu là maintenant.... hum.... oui 
Au fait, ça va ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

<comment c mort ici


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mai 2005)

moi j'vis


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> moi j'vis



*révise !* :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2005)




----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mai 2005)

Oh, mon nombre posts: *1234* :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

C'est ballot


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Oh, mon nombre posts: *1234* :rateau:



Arrête immédiatement de poster. C'est un truc rare, il faut le garder comme ça... :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

... ben maintenant, il faut qu'il se magne d'arriver au double...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Arrête immédiatement de poster. C'est un truc rare, il faut le garder comme ça... :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

>



*C'est quoi ça, c'est la famille des Babapapas transformés en smileys ou quoi ?* :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Oh, mon nombre posts: *1234* :rateau:



Encore 3766 pour être Vétéran :casse:  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est quoi ça, c'est la famille des Babapapas transformés en smileys ou quoi ?* :mouais:



C'est une ola! J'ai droit à ma Ola pour moi tout seul alors on ne critique pas ma Ola s'il te plait


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mai 2005)

les nioubs


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

qui veux bien me faire un resumé depuis hier soir ?   

parce que là j'ai pas le temp de tout lire   
encore un casse tete de "traitement etiquettes" a faire  :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mai 2005)

traitement quequettes ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Ma petite robertav' rien


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ma*petite* robertav' rien





oki , je suis pas grande mais arrete de le dire enfin !!!!!!     





 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## kathy h (13 Mai 2005)

bonjour, c'est quoi déjà  le titre après " membre d'élite " ?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mai 2005)

Accro à MacG


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Ha ben tien, et on peut y arriver en postant dans ce sujet ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mai 2005)

salut les gars, ça roule......

bon j'y go, bise a tous et a dans 4 jours, si je trouve pas de hotspot d'ici là........


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Tschuss !


----------



## kathy h (13 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Accro à MacG



euhhh et il faut combien de messages pour y arriver?


non faut que je me renseigne 
    

je sais tout est expliqué dans la FAQ mais si je vais lire la FAQ je n'augmente pas le nombre de mes messages.. donc je floode quoi, comme vous tous


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mai 2005)

accros a MacG, il te manque pas loin de 865 posts pour y arriver......
d'ailleurs, je commence a me dire le titre de vetaran est pas loin....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Celui de banni non plus


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Celui de banni non plus










  Et tu casses et tu casses et tu casses !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mai 2005)

deja fait, on va pas refaire constamment les meme....non, veteran ça m'a l'air bien.....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Celui de banni non plus




tout de suite les grands mots !!!!!!     



 :love:


----------



## toys (13 Mai 2005)

hello evry body evry body hello




bon je vais au taf 





bonne  journée


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Faut bien "banni" ça fait tout de suite sur un cv


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Ce sujet il est comme le H de "Hawaï" !!!!


----------



## toys (13 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet il est comme le H de "Hawaï" !!!!


il sert a rien 


question conne tu compte nous refaire tout le film?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Si tout était nécessaire on s'ennuierai fortement ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien "banni" ça fait tout de suite sur un cv



.......ça ce travaille un cv bien remplit.........


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il sert a rien
> 
> 
> question conne tu compte nous refaire tout le film?




J'y songeait


----------



## toys (13 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Si tout était nécessaire on s'ennuierai fortement ...




bonne réponse l 'inutille est souvent le plus intéressent (s'est pas  un floodeur qui diras le contraire ) 






> j'y songeait




évite


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, je commence a me dire le titre de vetaran est pas loin....


Pffff, Vétéran en 6 mois... n'importe quoi


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et tu casses et tu casses et tu casses !!!




mais bien sur......


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pffff, Vétéran en 6 mois... n'importe quoi



.....compte sur moi.....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Il a sa retraite plus tôt car il a travaillé plus dur


----------



## MrStone (13 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Il a sa retraite plus tôt car il a travaillé plus dur


 C'est clair que si on pratiquait le départ en retraite en regard du nombre de posts convertis en annuités, y'en a qui auraient pu se mettre au vert depuis bien longtemps


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Il a sa retraite plus tôt car il a travaillé plus dur



c'est rigolo parce que dans mon boulot, on me dit, souvent: 

il a sa retraite plus tot mais c'est un branleur.....


----------



## duracel (13 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que si on pratiquait le départ en retraite en regard du nombre de posts convertis en annuités, y'en a qui auraient pu se mettre au vert depuis bien longtemps




la vie serait si simple.


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que si on pratiquait le départ en retraite en regard du nombre de posts convertis en annuités, y'en a qui auraient pu se mettre au vert depuis bien longtemps



Je te sens envieux là


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Je reviens de la sieste


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

bonjour tout le monde

Puisqu'on parle promotion, je me sens d'attaque pour devenir membre d'élite 





  post 666  ​


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde
> 
> Puisqu'on parle promotion, je me sens d'attaque pour devenir membre d'élite
> 
> ...


 Salut valoriel 

Tu fais peur avec tes *666* posts :affraid:  





_ps: graver les échelons ne doit pas être un but en soi_


----------



## Gilbertus (13 Mai 2005)

Puisque Flooder il est possible de faire ici :

* Hello !*


----------



## Pierrou (13 Mai 2005)

Satan l'habite !!!


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Satan l'habite !!!


La bite, la bite... 

Et le respect de la charte, bordel


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous ! 
C'est bon j'ai tous les résultats du brevet blanc :

Francais : 15,5/20
Histoire-Géo-EducationCiv : 18/20
Maths : 13,5/20


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Puisque Flooder il est possible de faire ici :
> 
> * Hello !*



*BONJOUR*​


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

dcz_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Bien avril


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

avril


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> C'est bon j'ai tous les résultats du brevet blanc :
> 
> Francais : 15,5/20
> ...




Tu nous fait la même fin juin


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> C'est bon j'ai tous les résultats du brevet blanc :
> 
> Francais : 15,5/20
> ...


 Salut avril 
Félicitations pour tes notes, c'est pas mal du tout 
Une petite faiblesse en math apparement, mais ça reste tout de même tout à fait correct


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Mai 2005)

Merci à tous 
Je ne peut plus vous bouler, je dois tapper d'autres avant de vous taper.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mai 2005)

Bon allez je vous donne moi aussi quelques un de mes points...

*WEB DESIGN*: 15,5/20
*PACKAGING*: 14/20
*TYPOGRAPHIE*: 13,5/20
*FLASH*: 17/20


----------



## Pierrou (13 Mai 2005)

tu fais ds études de quoi?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> tu fais ds études de quoi?


 de graphisme et web design


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2005)

Bon, ben je vais me passer de vous jusqu'à lundi...
Bon weekend à tous et à toutes


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben je vais me passer de vous jusqu'à lundi...
> Bon weekend à tous et à toutes


Bon week-end à toi aussi


----------



## tantoillane (13 Mai 2005)

VIVE LE WEEK-END

ça me prend des fois


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> VIVE LE WEEK-END
> 
> ça me prend des fois



Ça devrait pouvoir se soigner ... Voyons, où ais je encore rangé ce p ... de 44 magnum ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Je pars en ballade


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je pars en ballade


On écrit balade 

 amuse toi bien quand même


----------



## Patamach (13 Mai 2005)

demian je vais au StringFellows pour l'EDVG d'un ami :love:
Comme quoi ca peut avoir du bon de se marier


----------



## azéron (13 Mai 2005)

tout le monde


----------



## azéron (13 Mai 2005)

avril

 félicitations pour les notes


----------



## azéron (13 Mai 2005)

dcz_


----------



## azéron (13 Mai 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> VIVE LE WEEK-END
> 
> ça me prend des fois


Une fois par semaine cela suffit 

 tantoillane


----------



## azéron (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

azéron :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> VIVE LE WEEK-END
> 
> ça me prend des fois


J'aurais pas mieux dit... 
J'adore le WE :love: surtout ceux de 3 jours...


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

salut floodeur du soir (et du jour aussi )


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

Valoriel 
Floodeur du soir, bon soir!


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Valoriel
> Floodeur du soir, bon soir!




Bonsoir à toi aussi


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

En fin de compte, je ne part as ce soir en WE, mais demain matin...
ça me laisse le temps de poster encore un peu, pour arriver pourquoi pas à 1000 ce soir


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

Par contre, j'ai déjà pris l'apero (enfin, quelques bières) et ça bouge tout seul autour de moi...


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> En fin de compte, je ne part as ce soir en WE, mais demain matin...
> ça me laisse le temps de poster encore un peu, pour arriver pourquoi pas à 1000 ce soir


21 posts en une soirée, le défi paraît raisonnable 

Par contre pour moi c'est plus dur :love:


----------



## bouilla (13 Mai 2005)

C'est la date qu'est important, pas le nombre de posts   


_Disons que ça m'arrangerait_


----------



## bouilla (13 Mai 2005)

Mais bon, quand même, augmentons-les un peu, on sait jamais


----------



## bouilla (13 Mai 2005)

Un peu j'ai dis !


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 21 posts en une soirée, le défi paraît raisonnable
> 
> Par contre pour moi c'est plus dur :love:


C'est un beau challenge à relever...

Prêt?

Partezzzzzz!


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Un peu j'ai dis !


Tu as raison, il ne faut point forcer


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

Non, c'est sur, mais il faut quand même se faire plaisir...


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un beau challenge à relever...
> 
> Prêt?
> 
> Partezzzzzz!


alors que le départ


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

vient à peine d'être donné


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

déjà les concurents s'élancent


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

Saleté de machine a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.


Tant pis...


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tant pis...


N'hésite pas à réessayer :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

Désolé pour ton 4 à la suite...


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

encouragés par les nombreux supporters


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

T'inquietes, t'es sur ma liste


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

Attends, tu part pour un marathon, pas un sprint, faut pas tout confondre... :rolleye:


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Cependant, les juges sont intrensigeants


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

quand au respect des rêgles



> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Cependant, les juges sont intrensigeants


Quels juges


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Déjà les protestations commencent à s'élever


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

Je suis chaud bouillant ce soir!!!
Mais je vais devoir faire une pause ravitaillement...
 Valoriel, attends moi quand même...


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Quels juges



Lui



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à le_magi61


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

Bon allez, 
à table...
a d'ta l'heure...


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis chaud bouillant ce soir!!!
> Mais je vais devoir faire une pause ravitaillement...
> Valoriel, attends moi quand même...


certains concurent commence déjà à sentir la douleur de l'effort


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

T'inquietes gamin, tu vas voir tout à l'heure...


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez,
> à table...
> a d'ta l'heure...


mais encouragés par leur camarade, ils tiennent bon

 bon appétit, je fais faire de même


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> T'inquietes gamin, tu vas voir tout à l'heure...


Les premières tensions commencent à apparaître au sein du groupe de tête :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Mais heureusement, la cohésion semble revenir au sein du groupe


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

petite pause pendant que ca cuit...


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)




----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez,
> à table...
> a d'ta l'heure...


 Bah non  c'est l'heure de l'apéro :casse:


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah non  c'est l'heure de l'apéro :casse:


Malgré les tentatives désespérées de certains spectateur pour décourager nos challengers, la course se poursuit


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

mais, et global confirmera sans doute, rien de tel qu'un petit pastis pour repartir :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> mais, et global confirmera sans doute, rien de tel qu'un petit pastis pour repartir :love:


 Juste 1 litre alors


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> mais, et global confirmera sans doute, rien de tel qu'un petit pastis pour repartir :love:


Mais une fois de plus, les juges sont stricts



			
				l'administrateur a dit:
			
		

> la charte bordel


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah non  c'est l'heure de l'apéro :casse:



Pistaches et cacahouètes.


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Juste 1 litre alors


Ah! la légendaire sympathie des spectateurs du tour


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

yep :rose:


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pistaches et cacahouètes.


Que disais-je... :love:


----------



## toys (13 Mai 2005)

coucou les floodeurs comment se parte la floodorie de nos jours


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou les floodeurs comment se parte la floodorie de nos jours


elle courre et vite


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

la voilà déjà loin....


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou les floodeurs comment se parte la floodorie de nos jours


 Bof


----------



## toys (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> la voilà déjà loin....



deux message pour ça tu fait des étude de flood a hautes vitesse s'est fou


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bof


 C'est plus ce que c'était


----------



## toys (13 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus ce que c'était




s'est vrai ta pas l aire bien ta la mine toute verte !


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> deux message pour ça tu fait des étude de flood a hautes vitesse s'est fou


Tout part d'ici


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est vrai ta pas l aire bien ta la mine toute verte !


 T'as pas eu ton coud'boule ?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas eu ton coud'boule ?


 Et ben voilà, c'est fait :casse:


----------



## toys (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tout part d'ici




y a eu des nuits ou je devais pas en être très loin 


solitude quand tu nous tien


----------



## toys (13 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et ben voilà, c'est fait :casse:




merci fallait pas ça fait mal un 15 dans la face quand on est pas habitué


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tout part d'ici


 Pffffff


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merci fallait pas ça fait mal un 15 dans la face quand on est pas habitué


 Tiens d'ailleurs, un petite message à Y****y



			
				Y****y a dit:
			
		

> .(.n'oublies pas de me le rendre)..



Y'a des choses qui se demandent pas


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des choses qui se demandent pas


C'est vrai 

Global? :casse:?

     :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

Ca y est, j'ai fait le plein : croque monsieur, danette choco, clope, et meme la vaisellle...
c'est reparti!


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

c'est darty mon kiki :rateau:



> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

plus que 6 et c'est bon... 
et pas 6 à la suite, ca j'ai deja fait y'a pas longtemps ici...


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

allez, un p'tit 4 à la suite, pour écraser la concurrence..


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

ben alors, Valoriel , t'es ou? 
T'as déjà abandonné???


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Ceci est mon premier wireless-flood !!!


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Non non, je suis là


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Plus que 288 messages :love:


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

287... :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai
> 
> Global? :casse:?
> 
> :love:





> Message vBulletin   	 	 		 	 				 			 			 			 			Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.
> ​



t'as déjà reçu mickey


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

286 :sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non non, je suis là


Tu m'as fait peur, j'ai beosin de toi pour cette derniere ligne droite!


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as fait peur, j'ai beosin de toi pour cette derniere ligne droite!


J'espère que tu me soutiendras quand mon tour viendras :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

69 :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 826 :sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu me soutiendras quand mon tour viendras :rateau:


T'inquietes pas, je serais la le grand jour  :love:  :love:


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 286 :sleep:


C'est corrigé


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

Baisse la tête t'auras l'air d'un coureur :casse:


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Attention, s'il vous plaît...


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

magic, c'est à toi


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

étonne nous


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

1000
Ca y est, je suis grand!!        

Un grand merci à toutes et à tous qui m'ont soutenu dans ce grand combat!
J'y ai connu des moments de solitude, des grandes joies (GNI)...

Encore merci à vous tous...

Je t'aime public :love:


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

alors 

crise cardiaque


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> 1000
> Ca y est, je suis grand!!
> 
> Un grand merci à toutes et à tous qui m'ont soutenu dans ce grand combat!
> ...


Milles félicitations


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

Non, non, heureux, tout simplement... :love:


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> 1000
> Ca y est, je suis grand!!
> 
> Un grand merci à toutes et à tous qui m'ont soutenu dans ce grand combat!
> ...


Encore un intellectuel qui rentre dans l'élite


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, heureux, tout simplement... :love:


Et hop! 1001 pattes


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Alors global 

C'est qu'on attend nous! On a soif :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Encore un intellectuel qui rentre dans l'élite


Intellectuel 
Parce que je sais compter jusqu'au 1000?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> 1000
> Ca y est, je suis grand!!
> 
> Un grand merci à toutes et à tous qui m'ont soutenu dans ce grand combat!
> ...


 Félicitations 

Un pastis ? :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

Edit: non rien, le temps d'editer et d'expliquer


----------



## KARL40 (13 Mai 2005)

Alcolo   

 :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Alcolo
> 
> :love:


 Bah te voilà toi :casse:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> t'as qu'a viendre


Je prends ma veste et j'arrive?
Au fait, c'est quee maison?
La bleue ou la verte?  

Sinon, laisse la porte ouverte, je trouverais,, je suis chez toi dans 4 heures à peu pres, le temps de faire des glaçons...


----------



## Pierrou (13 Mai 2005)

Alcoolo? ouais et alors? :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Alcolo
> 
> :love:


Non non, amoureux de la vie et de la bonne chair, c'est tout... :love:


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Intellectuel
> Parce que je sais compter jusqu'au 1000?


jusqu'à mille 

non non, finalement j'ai rien dit


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je prends ma veste et j'arrive?
> Au fait, c'est quee maison?
> La bleue ou la verte?
> 
> Sinon, laisse la porte ouverte, je trouverais,, je suis chez toi dans 4 heures à peu pres, le temps de faire des glaçons...


 Porte et volets bleus


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

Nickel, j'arrive...
Tu préfères que j'emmène du calva ou du Ricard?
Le calva vient du grand pere quand même... :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Alcoolo? ouais et alors? :rateau:


 J'ai faim


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

EN GREVE LUNDI


Pareil !!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

J'ai du Ricard, amene le Calva :love:

Tiens tu gouteras bien de ma poire :casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> EN GREVE LUNDI
> 
> 
> Pareil !!!!!


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Je part dépité, la tête entre les jambes et la queue sur les épaules :rateau:

PS:  bonne bourre


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du Ricard, amene le Calva :love:
> 
> Tiens tu gouteras bien de ma poire :casse:


Ca marche pour le calva, mais j'amène aussi de l'aspirine, pour demain matin, on ne sait jamais...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Et du motilium parce qu'après la cuite d'hier je sais ce que cela vaut


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Et du motilium parce qu'après la cuite d'hier je sais ce que cela vaut


C'est quoi ton truc? je connais pas!
C'est efficace?


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je part dépité, la tête entre les jambes et la queue sur les épaules :rateau:
> 
> PS:  bonne bourre



On remet quand tu veux... 
Pour ton 1000eme


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

Beurpssssssss


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

pas mieux... :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

Tiens, une pub windaube à la télé...


Elle est nulle  :casse:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

dans ce cas, deux solution : zapping
ou pus brutal : extinction de la télé... 
Sinon, fais comme moi : pas de télé à la maison...


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

Bah ouai, je me demande bien pourquoi je l'ai allumé


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

Je suis crevé, je vais aller me coucher 
Bonne nuit et bon WE à tous, à dimanche ou lundi


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)




----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

'Vais enfin pouvoir flooder tranquille


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

:love:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

je jourais bien un peu de clarinette


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

do do re mi do do re
do do mi do do do re


----------



## elektroseb (13 Mai 2005)

Hop...


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

encore ?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Hop...


 

Tu joues de quoi toi ?


----------



## elektroseb (13 Mai 2005)

Vite fait alors...


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

tam tam tatam ta tata tata tatam


----------



## elektroseb (13 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu joues de quoi toi ?



De l'ocb...


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

Encore encore ?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> De l'ocb...


 Ca roule


----------



## elektroseb (13 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Encore encore ?



tu pourrais chanter en même temps?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

dom dom, dam damdadadam


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

*Tenue de combat enfilée : jean, chemise bordeaux* (très utile contres les verres de rouge qui tache) 
*Dernière binouze de l'apéro qui se termine.*(bière de maçon, plus l'heure d'apprécier) 
*On va pouvoir sortir dans la foule et le bruit des fanfares et des sonos en délire*

*La FERIA© de Nîmes me tend les bras :love:*


C'EST PARTIIIIIIIIIII !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                 ​


----------



## kathy h (13 Mai 2005)

j'ai jamais vu un forum avec autant de nouvelles pages en quelques heures.....


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais chanter en même temps?


 bonne idée

2, 3

 Qui vit dans un ananas sous la mer ? 
Bob l&#8217;éponge, carrée ! 
Qui n&#8217;a pas peur des gentils poissons ?
Bob l&#8217;éponge, carrée !


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

Ca donne soif de chanter, un 'tite biere :love:


----------



## elektroseb (13 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bonne idée
> 
> 2, 3
> 
> ...




Ah! excellent choix!!






Un petit whisky plutôt...


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

juste un doigt :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais vu un forum avec autant de nouvelles pages en quelques heures.....



Et rien que du 100% pur floude garanti de qualité supérieure ! Moins de 5% des posts ont une signification.


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2005)

Encore un peu :rose:


----------



## elektroseb (13 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> juste un doigt :love:




DT...


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Un orchestre  

On ne m'avais pas prévenu :love:


----------



## elektroseb (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Un orchestre
> 
> On ne m'avais pas prévenu :love:



Global, c'est le Remy bricka de MacGe


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Global, c'est le Remy bricka de MacGe


Mais non, global il est tout vert 

C'est pas gentil, essayer de me faire croire des trucs paske je suis nouveau :hein:


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais vu un forum avec autant de nouvelles pages en quelques heures.....


une bonne idée de concours 

PS: et ton reportage, il est passé finalement?


----------



## elektroseb (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, global il est tout vert
> 
> C'est pas gentil, essayer de me faire croire des trucs paske je suis nouveau :hein:




Et avec plus de messages postés que moi...    ...floodeur va...  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, global il est tout vert
> 
> C'est pas gentil, essayer de me faire croire des trucs paske je suis nouveau :hein:



C'est une comparaison ! Dans le cas d'Elektroseb, il compare, mais dans le tien ... il reste !


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Et avec plus de messages postés que moi...    ...floodeur va...  :rateau:


Ah non! Je ne vous permet pas môsieur 
Il y a des choses que je ne peux tolérer, et le flood en fait partie! 

:rateau:


----------



## elektroseb (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ah non! Je ne vous permet pas môsieur
> Il y a des choses que je ne peux tolérer, et le flood en fait partie!
> 
> :rateau:






> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



la charte...


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

tiens, 266


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Ah non! 265 pardon :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Enfin 263 :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

c'est bien fait pour toi petit floodeur a dit:
			
		

> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


  

effectivement, il est énervant


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

du coup moi je suis énervé


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

C'est moi ou ya personne pour cassé mon 6 à la suite?


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

7?


----------



## elektroseb (13 Mai 2005)

nan  :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Ben oui!   7 à la suite


----------



## Gilbertus (13 Mai 2005)

Y se passe quoi là ?


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> nan  :rateau:





:love:


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

tu persistes petit floodeur a dit:
			
		

> Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


système anti-flood


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mai 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Y se passe quoi là ?


 valoriel nous explique par un exemple très concret ce que signifie le terme _"flood"_...


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Y se passe quoi là ?


Là? Tu veux dire maintenant?

*Rien*

Il y 20 minutes, global et elektroseb finissaient leur concert

Puis sinon, le temps passe


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

et les posts aussi


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

enfin surtout les posts


----------



## Gilbertus (13 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> valoriel nous explique par un exemple très concret ce que signifie le terme _"flood"_...



Belle démonstration.


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Belle démonstration.


Merci


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Quand je pense que tout est parti de là
  

Mon premier post, ça laisse songeur :love:


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Avec mon premier pseudo, qui n'a pas fait long feu :mouais:

1 seul message et puis, pouff 

du coup, maintenant je me retrouve avec trois pseudo


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2005)

:sleep:  bonne nuit


----------



## valorie (14 Mai 2005)

Allez! Hop deux message!

Juste pour lui apprendre le flood :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Mai 2005)

hep venez chez les users dire un coucou de nuit!!


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  bonne nuit


 bonne nuit à toi

M'enfin tu sais qu'il y a un tradada, un topic, un sujet, un fil, un thread pour ça 

Surtout quand on se couche après minuit


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Mai 2005)

hé beh ya du sujet scato au bar .... (voir autres fils..) cela doit etre les consequences des alcools virtuels  :rateau:


----------



## toys (14 Mai 2005)

salut les gens de la nuits


heu je crois qu il y a pas grand monde ici !


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Mai 2005)

les floodeurs.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Mai 2005)

Bon samedi à tous, je pars travailler moi. A ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

Bon samedi les amis


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

Il est chiant le chat à venir sur le powerbook


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Mai 2005)

Cor
:casse:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Il est chiant le chat à venir sur le powerbook



*AHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA*

Saloperies de bestioles ces chats qui viennent vous coller avec leurs miaou miaou pour se faire caresser ! 
J'en des des poils plein le clavier...    :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs.



 le floodeur


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Mai 2005)

C'est pas très animé macG, ils sont tous à vignon pendant que moi je fais un vieux dossier de SVT sur les drogues.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

Aaah je vais me rendormir tiens


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas très animé macG, ils sont tous à vignon pendant que moi je fais un vieux dossier de SVT sur les drogues.



*Ben personnellement, je préfère les consommer... :rateau:    *

 
 

_ça m'est d'une aide précieuse dans mes longues séances de méditation_


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2005)




----------



## Pierrou (14 Mai 2005)

Bon ben moi je reviens d'une devoir commun de maths, immonde, cet aprem, on fait une expédition pour massacrer nos profs de maths  :rateau:


Sinon ça va vous ?


----------



## kathy h (14 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> une bonne idée de concours
> 
> PS: et ton reportage, il est passé finalement?



je suis dégoutée car je ne sais même pas, en fait il est peut-être passé en régional et non en national, du coup je n'étais pas devant ma télé, bref si il est passé je ne le sais même pas, même et en plus j'ai découvert qu'il y avait eu  une émision spéciale sur le droit des animaux avant le 19-20 donc avant 19 H  ( gebnre vers 18H45 )  donc  si je suis passée durant cette période,ce qui n'est pas certain en plus,  c'est même pas sur cocoaJT.

Bref, ce n'est pas pour cette fois ci le "vedétaria " mais je pense pouvoir m'en remettre    , enfin il me reste les photos du tournage, c'est mieux que rien....

J'avoue que je n'ose pas téléphoner à la journaliste pour savoir si son reportage est passé...   

bref encore du bruit pour RIEN     

Edit : si une personne a vu une dame brune aux cheveux courts en tailleur pantalon noir  avec des chevaux et des chiens, raconter des trucs à propos du droit des animaux qu'elle me fasse signe ça m'interesse


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas très animé macG, ils sont tous à vignon pendant que moi je fais un vieux dossier de SVT sur les drogues.



SVT ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je suis dégoutée car je ne sais même pas, en fait il est peut-être passé en régional et non en national, du coup je n'étais pas devant ma télé, bref si il est passé je ne le sais même pas, même et en plus j'ai découvert qu'il y avait eu une émision spéciale sur le droit des animaux avant le 19-20 donc avant 19 H ( gebnre vers 18H45 ) donc si je suis passée durant cette période,ce qui n'est pas certain en plus, c'est même pas sur cocoaJT.
> 
> Bref, ce n'est pas pour cette fois ci le "vedétaria " mais je pense pouvoir m'en remettre    , enfin il me reste les photos du tournage, c'est mieux que rien....
> 
> ...



tu peux visionner le 19/20 sur le site de France 3


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je suis dégoutée car je ne sais même pas, en fait il est peut-être passé en régional et non en national, du coup je n'étais pas devant ma télé, bref si il est passé je ne le sais même pas, même et en plus j'ai découvert qu'il y avait eu  une émision spéciale sur le droit des animaux avant le 19-20 donc avant 19 H  ( gebnre vers 18H45 )  donc  si je suis passée durant cette période,ce qui n'est pas certain en plus,  c'est même pas sur cocoaJT.
> 
> Bref, ce n'est pas pour cette fois ci le "vedétaria " mais je pense pouvoir m'en remettre    , enfin il me reste les photos du tournage, c'est mieux que rien....
> 
> ...


Pauvre kathy 
Je suis sûr que tu es passé sans que personne ne s'en aprecoive et que tu était magnifique 

Juste une question, depuis le temps, tu t'occupes d'animaux en plus d'être avocate?


----------



## kathy h (14 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> tu peux visionner le 19/20 sur le site de France 3



oui mais c'était avant 19 h ( enfin même pas sur ) je vais aller y faire un tour on sait jamais.

merci


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> tu peux visionner le 19/20 sur le site de France 3


Oui, ou grâce à cocoaJT


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Mai 2005)

SVT= Sciences de la Vie et de la Terre, v'est ma bio en 3ème quoi.

Société Vosgienne de Tourisme.


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

salut le floodeur


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> SVT= Sciences de la Vie et de la Terre, v'est ma bio en 3ème quoi.
> 
> Société Vosgienne de Tourisme.


y a des géologues ici, alors si t'as un problème en sciences de la terre n'hésite pas


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Mai 2005)

Valoriel


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a des géologues ici, alors si t'as un problème en sciences de la terre n'hésite pas


Moi je fais plutôt la géologie en science de la vie :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> SVT= Sciences de la Vie et de la Terre, v'est ma bio en 3ème quoi.
> 
> Société Vosgienne de Tourisme.



v'est ma bio en 3ème quoi ????


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a des géologues ici, alors si t'as un problème en sciences de la terre n'hésite pas



 J'aurai certainement besoin de votre aide l'année prochaine, la géologie occupe une grande place dans le programme de géologie de seconde.


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> v'est ma bio en 3ème quoi ????



Désolé je sais pas taper :

C'est la bio en 3eme quoi.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Moi je fais plutôt la géologie en science de la vie :rateau:


on fait justement un module d'elearning axé bio-géol, en developpement, sera accessible online. merci au gars qui a fêté ses 30 ans hier soir


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai certainement besoin de votre aide l'année prochaine, la géologie occupe une grande place dans le programme de géologie de seconde.


Tout à fait! Surtout si comme moi, tu tombes sur une prof passionée de géologie qui nous avait parlée de géologie pendant plus de 6 mois 

Quel souvenir, on avait même pas traité la moitié du programme en science de la vie :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai certainement besoin de votre aide l'année prochaine


aucun problème, c'est toujours un plaisir





			
				Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> la géologie occupe une grande place dans le programme de géologie de seconde.


on voit qu'en france les programmes sont assez logiques


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais j'ai une surprise à faire à magic


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

237


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

C'est dur  de revenir dans la course


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

encore to! petit floodeur a dit:
			
		

> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.



un parcours semé d'enbûches


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

C'est quoi toutes vos histoires de numéros ?


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi toutes vos histoires de numéros ?


Les numéros gagnant du loto


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

le flood est interdit a dit:
			
		

> Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


système anti-flood


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> système anti-flood



*Nan, c'est le contraire*  
Le but du jeu, c'est d'en tartiner un max


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Nan, c'est le contraire*
> Le but du jeu, c'est d'en tartiner un max


Comme ça


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

Ou plutôt comme ça


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mai 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mai 2005)

:style:


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mai 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mai 2005)




----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

Je préfère le canard


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mai 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

http://www.debilitron.com/debilitage/debilit.php?PHPSESSID=d0389b4124a5a00c44840e095b7eadef&surmouche=debiliter&force=1&target=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.macg.co



MDR !!! 



Safari, le lardon browser maison. Outre la crise d'asthme, qui tranchait alors avec les bretzels du kamikaze Internet «Entre, y'a une raquette pour toi dans le bureau de mon père» Explorer, Safari avait pour lui d&#8217;être une roche volcanique illustration de la nouvelle philosophie de Cupertino : le flocon de neige, le pied de mouton, le panier garni.


----------



## chupastar (14 Mai 2005)

cool ce sujet de flooder, connaissais pas...


----------



## chupastar (14 Mai 2005)

Alors le principe c'est de prendre de la place pour ne rien dire c'est ça?....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

Mais en essayant quand même de répondre un minimum aux posts des autres


----------



## Pierrou (14 Mai 2005)

Je floode, 
tu floodes, 
il floode, 
nous floodons, 
vous floodez, 
ils floodent


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Mai 2005)

Pierrou


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

Grave


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

Et pis j'aime pas le Gini


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

ça serait mieux un orangina


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je floode,
> tu floodes,
> il floode,
> nous floodons,
> ...



*Flooduat nec mergitur*


----------



## Franswa (14 Mai 2005)

salut  
Pierrou t là ? Tu connais STORE WARS ???


----------



## Pierrou (14 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> salut
> Pierrou t là ? Tu connais STORE WARS ???


Store Wars ? star wars avec un accent québéquois ? :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

rebonjour tout le monde


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

allez, aujourd'hui je vais jusqu'à 800 posts


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

demain 900 :love:


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Flooduat nec mergitur*


 
Qui à dit qu'internet et les macs ne permettaient pas d'acquérir une certaine culture générale? :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

et les milles c'est pour lundi


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Alors le principe c'est de prendre de la place pour ne rien dire c'est ça?....


Oui


----------



## Pierrou (14 Mai 2005)

Ouais mais bon, evidemment, en zonant dans les threads à Flood :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Mais en essayant quand même de répondre un minimum aux posts des autres


Pas forcément


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

J'en suis


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

la preuve vivante


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

Alors?

Le flood activité de solitaire, de groupe ou les deux?


----------



## Pierrou (14 Mai 2005)

Ben, faut voir..... tu me paies combien pour que je floodes avec toi?


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben, faut voir..... tu me paies combien pour que je floodes avec toi?


Rien


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

Je sais me débrouiller tout seul


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Alors?
> Le flood activité de solitaire, de groupe ou les deux?



*le sexe en solitaire ou à deux ?*


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

Comme çà


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *le sexe en solitaire ou à deux ?*


Les deux mon général :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

Ou comme ici


----------



## Franswa (14 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Store Wars ? star wars avec un accent québéquois ? :rateau:



Le lien ici va te le faire découvrir alors


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

Vite vite, encore 11 messages


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

10


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Le lien ici va te le faire découvrir alors


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

8


----------



## Pierrou (14 Mai 2005)

ça s'annonce bien con ton truc Franswa :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (14 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ça s'annonce bien con ton truc Franswa :rateau:


 ça l'est !!!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

Pff je m'ennuie


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Pff je m'ennuie



*Alors déconnecte toi*


----------



## Franswa (14 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Pff je m'ennuie



Tiens !!! J'ai fait ça exprès pour les gens qui s'ennuie :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Alors déconnecte toi*


Ce serait encore pire


----------



## katelijn (14 Mai 2005)

Les premières images de la flaque d'Avignon sont là


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

où ??????


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> où ??????




Une petite recherche ?  Il y en a un peu partout tu devrais trouver facilement


----------



## valoriel (14 Mai 2005)

7






































































































































































































:love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

Je pars au resto, a+


----------



## bouilla (14 Mai 2005)

Ouai c'est ça, vas t'en


----------



## Franswa (14 Mai 2005)

il est déjà cette heure là ???


----------



## katelijn (14 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> où ??????




là


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite recherche ?  Il y en a un peu partout tu devrais trouver facilement



Moi j'ai rien vu, doit pas y en avoir tant que ça...


----------



## bouilla (14 Mai 2005)

Hmmm je m'excite qd je suis méchant comme ça  :love:


----------



## Franswa (14 Mai 2005)

je vais bouffer !!!

tcho


----------



## duracel (14 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je vais bouffer !!!
> 
> tcho



j'aimerais te souhaiter bon appetit, mais en fait, je m'en fiche....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite recherche ?  Il y en a un peu partout tu devrais trouver facilement



c'étais juste histoire de flooder


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai rien vu, doit pas y en avoir tant que ça...


t'aimes pas mes auberginnes marinées et alors ??? tu serais mon ex ben putain qu'est-ce que je fermerais ma gueule


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> c'étais juste histoire de flooder



Non !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non !


jdéconne    , mais bon, c'est vrai que j'aurais pu chercher...d 'un autre coté , dans ce sujet..., c'est un peu tout et n'importe quoi... donc...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> jdéconne  , mais bon, c'est vrai que j'aurais pu chercher...d 'un autre coté , dans ce sujet..., c'est un peu tout et n'importe quoi... donc...



par ailleurs aussi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

c'est vrai aussi donc


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

toujours ce Gini.... hep les admins, y a pas moyen de commander un orangina à la place !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ouai c'est ça, vas t'en


Ah ouais, quelle ambiance ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Mai 2005)

Bonne nuit MacGe :sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit MacGe :sleep:


bonne nuit ... un tour chez les users


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

Bonjour les floodeurs


----------



## Pierrou (15 Mai 2005)

Bonjour Cor


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Mai 2005)

Allez 'vais essayer de bosser un ptit peu... Bon aprem à tous


----------



## kathy h (15 Mai 2005)

je suis dégoutée, il paraît que je suis passée sur FR3 tout à l'heure au national et je ne me  suis même pas vue, et je n'ai plus de son avec CocoaJT...


----------



## duracel (15 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je suis dégoutée, il paraît que je suis passée sur FR3 tout à l'heure au national et je ne me  suis même pas vue, et je n'ai plus de son avec CocoaJT...



Tant pis...


----------



## kathy h (15 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Tant pis...



pour toi c'est certain, mais pour moi c'est moins certain.

m'en fiche , j'ai le son sur mon iMac G3  hé hé hé


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Mai 2005)

Tiens qqn sait par hasard le nom de la chanson la plus connue de Mud Flow svp? J'arrive plus à retomber sur le titre exact :sick:


----------



## duracel (15 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Tiens qqn sait par hasard le nom de la chanson la plus connue de Mud Flow svp? J'arrive plus à retomber sur le titre exact :sick:



tiny tale?
minuscule?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Mai 2005)

//  F  :bebe:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Mai 2005)

//  L  :bebe:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Mai 2005)

//  O  :bebe:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Mai 2005)

//  O  :bebe:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Mai 2005)

//  D  :bebe:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> par ailleurs aussi



Ailleurs ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> //  D  :bebe:



Je t'ai laissé finir ton mot remarque


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai laissé finir ton mot remarque


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

Z'allez bien ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mai 2005)

devine


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

Sans doute avec un peu d'alcool


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

pffffffffff........... :mouais: 

je ne recois plus les alertes mail pour le suivi des discussion  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffffff........... :mouais:
> 
> je ne recois plus les alertes mail pour le suivi des discussion  :hein:  :hein:




J'ai arrêté la notification ça faisait quitter mail inopinément 


PS :


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Mai 2005)

Vous n'osez jamais dire le mot "planter " ???

Y a vraiment des trucs à baffer chez les macusers.


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'osez jamais dire le mot "planter " ???
> 
> Y a vraiment des trucs à *baffer* chez les macusers.


Tu veux dire à biffer?

Remarque, il y a aussi des macusers à baffer 

D'ailleur, n'hésitez pas à taper (mais en vert) :love: :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

3 ...


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

2 ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'osez jamais dire le mot "planter " ???



Ils se sont donnés un tel mal pour trouver une formulation pareille :rateau: que ce serait dommage de ne pas l'utiliser


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Mai 2005)

Toi tu files un mauvais coton !


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

1 ... :love:


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

800

       ​


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Mai 2005)

Toi tu files vraiment un mauvais coton !!!


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu files vraiment un mauvais coton !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

Mouah sont mous les floodeurs ce soir


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Mouah sont mous les floodeurs ce soir


Oui 

Je trouve aussi! Moi je suis un peu crevé, alors pour le flood...


----------



## Franswa (15 Mai 2005)

bonsoir 
Je passe comme d'hab pour dire que ma signature est réactualisé :love:
Je vais manger, à plus tard


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir
> Je passe comme d'hab pour dire que ma signature est réactualisé :love:
> Je vais manger, à plus tard




Bon appétit


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Bon alors? Il n'y a personne


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Je vais pouvoir flooder tranquille alors :love:


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

C'est bien ça


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


Même quand il n'y a personne, il y quelqu'un


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

dim dam doum


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Youhou


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

vraiment personne?


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

> Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


Ah! Si


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

74 connectés


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

M'étonne qu'il y ait personne :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

M'enfin c'est pas grave


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Je suis bien aussi tout seul


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Tiens, page 69 :love:


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Tiens, posts 819


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Jamais vu ce thread aussi désert :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2005)

Tu penses à aller manger tout de même  Le flood ne nourrit que le compteur


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Même vBulletin n'est pas trés causant


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses à aller manger tout de même  Le flood ne nourrit que le compteur


 enfin un interlocuteur


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Même à la hotline de free, il répondent plus vite


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> enfin un interlocuteur



Interlocutrice


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

J'ai déjà mangé, spaghetti carbonnara


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Interlocutrice


oups, mille excuses


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

tu floodes et en plus tu veux donner des coups de boule? a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à TibomonG4.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

Amis du soir, bonsoir !!!!


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Il y a foule tout d'un coup :hein:


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Amis du soir, bonsoir !!!!


----------



## elektroseb (15 Mai 2005)

Salut tout le monde 



			
				Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Amis du soir, bonsoir !!!!



Dis donc, qu'est-ce que c'est que ces façons de piquer les phrases de Stargaz' ??  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> oups, mille excuses







			
				Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Amis du soir, bonsoir !!!!



Bonsoir


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde
> 
> 
> 
> Dis donc, qu'est-ce que c'est que ces façons de piquer les phrases de Stargaz' ??  :mouais:



Mais non, c'est celle de mon ami Jean-Luc


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

Tiens, je vais me tailler une moustache façon mousquetaire !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

Vous êtes tous morts ???


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

Venez flooder un peu là, j'ai honte de faire ça tout seul


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

Ha!!! maintenant j'invite les filles à dancer sur le dance floor


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Venez flooder un peu là, j'ai honte de faire ça tout seul


Non non, il ne faut pas avoir honte


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Ha!!! maintenant j'invite les filles à dancer sur le dance floor


----------



## azéron (15 Mai 2005)

bonsoir tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel." 



Scheise !!!


----------



## azéron (15 Mai 2005)

flood un jour, flood toujours


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde




Bonsoir


(fait pas gaffe, ici les gens répondent, mais c'est mort   )


----------



## azéron (15 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel."   Scheise !!!


Oui! L'important c'est de ne pas oublier


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

Bo... les points de réputation j'oublie rarement vu que j'en ait peu à distribuer


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

Va falloir qu'on fasse un pacte pour se donner des point de réputation pour rentrer à l'olympe de Macgé !!!


----------



## azéron (15 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir qu'on fasse un pacte pour se donner des point de réputation pour rentrer à l'olympe de Macgé !!!


J'adhère :love:


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir qu'on fasse un pacte pour se donner des point de réputation pour rentrer à l'olympe de Macgé !!!


Moi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

Le pacte des floodeurs !!! (quoi que... est ce qu'on est vraiment des floodeurs....en fin de compte... tout de même.... faudrais y réfléquir... quoi que.. mais bon....  )


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

azéron


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Le pacte des floodeurs !!! (quoi que... est ce qu'on est vraiment des floodeurs....en fin de compte... tout de même.... faudrais y réfléquir... quoi que.. mais bon....  )


faudrait faire une liste secrète


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> faudrait faire une liste secrète




Bon, mais ça va pas être trop secret si on reste ici


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Mai 2005)

'lu les flooders  Bien mangé tout l'monde?


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 'lu les flooders  Bien mangé tout l'monde?


oui oui, spagheti carbonnara

Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

Yes trinkil


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> oui oui, spagheti carbonnara
> 
> Et toi?


 Roti de dinde et croquettes, super


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Mai 2005)

Jvais boirre un verre (... ou 2  ) avec des potes fans de Guiness comme moi :love:

bonne soirée


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

bonne soirée à toi aussi


----------



## Lamar (15 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,

moi j'ai mangé du pain perdu réalisé par mes soins, symptome de régression caractérisé, mais bon on se refait pas.


Nicolas


P.S. flooder c'est plus facile quand c'est les autres.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

Faudra faire une soirée Guiness sur Lille !


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> flooder c'est plus facile quand c'est les autres.


NON!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

Bon, amis floodeurs bonsoir !!! v rouler (en voiture vers Lille  pour sécher les cours demain  )


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, amis floodeurs bonsoir !!! v rouler (en voiture vers Lille  pour sécher les cours demain  )



bonne route


----------



## Lamar (15 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> NON!



si, quand même un peu.


----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)

ça floode ?


----------



## Lamar (15 Mai 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ça floode ?



On essaie en tout cas.


----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ça floode ?


Comme un Dimanche !


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Comme un Dimanche !


vive l'auto-réponse


----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> On essaie en tout cas.


Pas facile !?


----------



## Lamar (15 Mai 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Comme un Dimanche !



vivement demain... ok je sors


----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)




----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)




----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)




----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)

....quatre !


----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)

Tiens ! post 1420


----------



## Franswa (15 Mai 2005)

alors quoi de neuf ?


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

regarde par là yoffi


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> alors quoi de neuf ?


il est 22h44


----------



## Franswa (15 Mai 2005)

youpi :love:


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> youpi :love:


je ne te le fait pas dire :love:


----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> regarde par là yoffi


Pas mal !


----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> je ne te le fait pas dire :love:


Pareil ! :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)

C'est bon !


----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)

J'aime bien la lecture aussi !


----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)

Et la moto !


----------



## duracel (15 Mai 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la lecture aussi !



Quoi comme?


----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Quoi comme?


Les romans d'amour !


----------



## cassandre57 (15 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir ! 
Il reste quelque chose à boire ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !
> Il reste quelque chose à boire ?


Plus grand chose...


----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


----------



## cassandre57 (15 Mai 2005)

Bon, ben je me dépêche de boire un verre avec vous alors !


----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben je me dépêche de boire un verre avec vous alors !


Tchin !


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben je me dépêche de boire un verre avec vous alors !


Le mieux c'est de venir avec ses propres réserves


----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)

Beau panier !


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Mai 2005)

Les photos gagneraient à être de meilleure qualité, avec un format plus réduit.


----------



## Franswa (15 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> je ne te le fait pas dire :love:


  moi non plus


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les photos gagneraient à être de meilleure qualité, avec un format plus réduit.


Oui! Mais on fait ce qu'on peut avec google 



			
				le serveur de macG a dit:
			
		

> Non mais t'a vu la place que tu bouffe?


Désolé


----------



## kathy h (15 Mai 2005)

ça boum les enfants?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça boum les enfants?


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça boum les enfants?


oui oui 

et toi?


----------



## kathy h (15 Mai 2005)

Vous avez été sage aujourd'hui? ..... moi non


----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça boum les enfants?


ça floode , ça boule ...


----------



## kathy h (15 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> oui oui
> 
> et toi?





youpi houp la boum tra la la lalère


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez été sage aujourd'hui? ..... moi non



Tu as reçu trop de coups pour aujourd'hui


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ça floode , ça boule ...




Ah bon! J'ai rien senti


----------



## kathy h (15 Mai 2005)

Zorglube a dit:
			
		

> Tu as reçu trop de coups pour aujourd'hui



tout dépend de ce que tu entends par  " coups"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tout dépend de ce que tu entends par  " coups"




Ouuuuffffff   :love:


----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon! J'ai rien senti


Normal !...Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.....


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez été sage aujourd'hui? ..... moi non


Des précisions...


----------



## kathy h (15 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Des précisions...



euhhhh ... je ne peux pas.... j'ai trop  honte.. 
 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mai 2005)

Alleeeeeeeeeez !!!


----------



## cassandre57 (15 Mai 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Normal !...Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.....


Hihihi ! (hips !)


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel



par contre toi tu peux, et stargazer aussi :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi ! (hips !)




C'est reparti comme au bon vieux temps  :casse:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> par contre toi tu peux, et stargazer aussi :love:



Je peux quoi ?   :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

et zorglube aussi


----------



## cassandre57 (15 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> par contre toi tu peux, et stargazer aussi :love:


C'est fait ! (t'aimes ça hein ? t'en redemande hein ?)


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait ! (t'aimes ça hein ? t'en redemande hein ?)


Ben oui


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

:casse: trois d'un coup, ça fait mal :casse:

M'enfin merci


----------



## cassandre57 (15 Mai 2005)

ascenseur ?


----------



## kathy h (15 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Alleeeeeeeeeez !!!




je te raconterai ça le 19 mai


----------



## cassandre57 (15 Mai 2005)

OK OK OK OK... (wah, ouille !) :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (15 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et zorglube aussi



moi je ne peux pas : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je te raconterai ça le 19 mai



Que de suspens dis-moi !


----------



## kathy h (15 Mai 2005)

j'ai pas demandé des coups moi.....      on ne frappe pas une femme SVP


----------



## kathy h (15 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Que de suspens dis-moi !



n'est ce pas.... 


Edit : je floode moi, pourtant c'est pas dans mes habitudes..


----------



## yoffy (15 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas demandé des coups moi.....      on ne frappe pas une femme SVP


Cela tombe bien : ....Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## kathy h (15 Mai 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Cela tombe bien : ....Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.




et moi : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yoffy.


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

ben oui, elle fait c*** cette foutu machine



			
				travaille au lieu de frapper les autres a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kathy h.


----------



## cassandre57 (16 Mai 2005)

Ben oui, si elle veut pas d'une bonne baston entre nanas tant pis !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2005)

Du bon travail bien fait :love:


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Que de suspens dis-moi !


 t'es là toi ? :love:


----------



## kathy h (16 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, si elle veut pas d'une bonne baston entre nanas tant pis !




ha non pas ça


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, si elle veut pas d'une bonne baston entre nanas tant pis !



Allez-y donc ne vous dérangez surtout pas pour moi !   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> n'est ce pas....
> 
> 
> Edit : je floode moi, pourtant c'est pas dans mes habitudes..



Va falloir tenir jusqu'à Jeudi ...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> t'es là toi ? :love:



Non pas du tout !   :rateau:


----------



## cassandre57 (16 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ha non pas ça


T'es pas super rigolote !  
Stargazer >>


----------



## cassandre57 (16 Mai 2005)

Si, en fait !


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

les users sont ouverts


----------



## cassandre57 (16 Mai 2005)

Pis d'abord je fais c'que je veux !


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Pis d'abord je fais c'que je veux !


Non



			
				la charte des Forums a dit:
			
		

> L'enregistrement à ce forum est gratuit. En vous enregistrant sur nos forums, vous devez accepter les conditions d'utilisation détaillées ci-après, cocher la case, et cliquer sur le bouton 'S'inscrire'. Si vous voulez annuler l'enregistrement, cliquez ici pour revenir à l'index des forums.
> 
> Étant donnée la vitesse à laquelle nos Forums peuvent évoluer, il ne nous est pas possible de vérifier chaque message ou de confirmer la validité des informations publiées. Nous ne contrôlons pas de manière active le contenu des messages postés. Les messages expriment l'opinion de son auteur, opinion qui n'est pas nécessairement celle du Forum ou de toute entité associée au forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)




----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non pas du tout !   :rateau:


 c'est bien ce que je pensais :/


----------



## cassandre57 (16 Mai 2005)

J'ai rien fait de tout ça ! J'ai juste boulé Kathy à l'insu de son plein gré !


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

bon aller je suis motivé pour faire un quart d'heure de flood


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

Vous avez vu ?


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bon aller je suis motivé pour faire un quart d'heure de flood


00h15 - 00h30 ?


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

Ouais mais là de toute façon j'ai soif


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu ?



quoi, quoi


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 00h15 - 00h30 ?


 exactement


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais là de toute façon j'ai soif


 bonne bière :love:


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> quoi, quoi


 Nan me dis pas que t'as pas vu ce que j'ai vu ?


----------



## cassandre57 (16 Mai 2005)

J'ai planqué quelqus-unes des dernières bières, profites-en !


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

Il me reste encore 7 minutes à attendre :love:


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai planqué quelqus-unes des dernières bières, profites-en !


 T'as planqué lesquelles ??? :love:


----------



## cassandre57 (16 Mai 2005)

Tic-tac-tic-tac...


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> exactement


sérieusement


----------



## cassandre57 (16 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as planqué lesquelles ??? :love:


Les meilleures, tiens ! En v'là une ! (l'est où le décapsuleur ?)


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce que je pensais :/



Et tu pensais quoi ?


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> sérieusement


 héhéhé  tu me connais pas en tant que floodeur


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Les meilleures, tiens ! En v'là une ! (l'est où le décapsuleur ?)


 T'inquiètes pas, j'en ai un à ma ceinture !!! La classe :love:


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan me dis pas que t'as pas vu ce que j'ai vu ?


si si, incroyable


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et tu pensais quoi ?


 c'est assez facile, tu connais déjà la réponse...


----------



## cassandre57 (16 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes pas, j'en ai un à ma ceinture !!! La classe :love:


Le piège à gonzesses !


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> si si, incroyable


 En effet, c'est énorme !!!!!!!!


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

flood


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Le piège à gonzesses !


 exactement !!!  Et en plus, si tu fais du surf...


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> flood


 où ça ??? moi j'ai soif pas faim


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

encore 6 minutes


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

> Ce message est identique à celui que vous avez envoyé dans les cinq dernières minutes. Vous allez maintenant être redirigé vers cette discussion.


   

On découvre de nouveaux trucs tout les jours :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

hum... il fait beau ce soir ?


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

et reflood


----------



## toys (16 Mai 2005)

les floodeur de nuit


tien ça remarche j ai voulu venir ce matin en arrivant du taf pas moyen de se connecté 


tous le monde vas bien?


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> On découvre de nouveaux trucs tout les jours :mouais:


 pas mal


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hum... il fait beau ce soir ?


C'est le vent marin


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> les floodeur de nuit
> 
> 
> tien ça remarche j ai voulu venir ce matin en arrivant du taf pas moyen de se connecté
> ...


 pecap et toi ? tu vas bien ? :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Mai 2005)

le vent qui feuillette les pages de rire , d'emotion et d'amitié des forums de mac g   :love:


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est le vent marin


  Il etait de sud-est aujourd'hui et y a eu quelques petites vagues sympatouillent :love:


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> les floodeur de nuit
> 
> 
> tien ça remarche j ai voulu venir ce matin en arrivant du taf pas moyen de se connecté
> ...


 ben oui, tout le monde à l'air de bien allé


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> le vent qui feuillette les pages de rire , d'emotion et d'amitié des forums de mac g   :love:


 y a bcp de sorte de vent... faudrait en faire une liste tiens


----------



## cassandre57 (16 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tous le monde vas bien?


Ouuuuaaaaiiiisssss !


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> le vent qui feuillette les pages de rire , d'emotion et d'amitié des forums de mac g   :love:


Joel, les citations c'est pas ici


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

plus que deux minutes... le temps passe terriblement vite !!!


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

ici, on parle pour ne rien dire...


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> y a bcp de sorte de vent... faudrait en faire une liste tiens


excellent idée

vous croyez qu'on peut ouvrir un fil pour ça?


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

déjà la fin de mon quart d'heure de flood  ça fait du bien :love:


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

essaye


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> déjà la fin de mon quart d'heure de flood  ça fait du bien :love:


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

bon aller, je suis parti boire un coup

@toud


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> essaye


ben, il va falloir me soutenir alors


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

J'ai déjà gouté au ban la semaine dernière 

(m'enfin c'était sympa, avec stook, lemmy, SM, DT...) 
on à mis l'ambiance à la cave :love:


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà gouté au ban la semaine dernière
> 
> (m'enfin c'était sympa, avec stook, lemmy, SM, DT...)
> on à mis l'ambiance à la cave :love:


 je sais bien


----------



## cassandre57 (16 Mai 2005)

Pfff, c'te coup de barre qui me tombe dessus !  Allez, bonne nuit les poulets !


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> y a bcp de sorte de vent... faudrait en faire une liste tiens


brise zephyr ... continuez la liste, mistral , tramontane.. sirocco


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> brise zephyr ... continuez la liste, mistral , tramontane.. sirocco



Alizé et contre-alizé ...


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Sirocco : Vent de sud allant d'Afrique du nord vers le sud de l'Europe
Mistral : Vent de nord-ouest allant du centre de la France vers la mer Méditerranée
Tramontane : Vent d'ouest qui souffle depuis l'océan Atlantique vers la mer Méditerranée
Levanter : Vent d'est qui traverse le détroit de Gibraltar
Vendavel : Vent d'ouest qui traverse le détroit de Gibraltar
Marin : Vent de sud-est allant de mer Méditerranée vers la France
Bora : Vent de nord-est allant de Europe de l'Est vers l'Italie
Gregale : Vent de nord-est venant de Grèce
Etesian : Vent de nord-ouest venant de Grèce
Libeccio : Vent de sud-ouest qui traverse l'Italie
Chinook : Vent d'est sortant des Rocheuses
Balaguère : Vent venant dEspagne et parfois de bien plus loin, souffle dans les vallées des Pyrénées un vent du sud qui amème avec lui un parfum d'Aventure.


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mai 2005)

YEEEEEEPPPPPP.....toujours a l'apero a Avignon......


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Le bora est un vent catabatique du nord nord-est qui souffle sur la mer Adriatique, la Grèce et la Turquie. En été il est souvent violent.
Le nom bora provient de Borée, dieu de la mythologie grecque, personnification du vent du nord.


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Le balaguère est un vent venant du Sahara en passant par l'Espagne, il souffle dans les vallées des Pyrénées.


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> YEEEEEEPPPPPP.....toujours a l'apero a Avignon......


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Le mistral (mistrau en occitan provençal, mistral en occitan languedocien, mestral en catalan) est un vent violent qui souffle vers le sud, de la vallée du Rhône sur les régions françaises du pourtour méditerranéen.
En Languedoc, il est parfois accompagné par un vent tout aussi violent, la tramontane.


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

merci à wikipédia


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Le balaguère est un vent venant du Sahara en passant par l'Espagne, il souffle dans les vallées des Pyrénées.



Ghibli et Mauka.


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Sirocco : Vent de sud allant d'Afrique du nord vers le sud de l'Europe
> Mistral : Vent de nord-ouest allant du centre de la France vers la mer Méditerranée
> Tramontane : Vent d'ouest qui souffle depuis l'océan Atlantique vers la mer Méditerranée
> Levanter : Vent d'est qui traverse le détroit de Gibraltar
> ...


 spécialiste du flood et du vent !!!  bravo


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

5


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> YEEEEEEPPPPPP.....toujours a l'apero a Avignon......


 sacré apéro !!! :love:


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

bon aller je vais me coucher :sleep:

Bonne nuit


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bon aller je vais me coucher :sleep:
> 
> Bonne nuit


bonne nuit 

Je ne vais pas tardé à faire de même :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> sacré apéro !!! :love:



Bof !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Mai 2005)

bise autan et harmattan(vent d'est chaud et sec du sahara)

un peu de culture dans le flood!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Alizé et contre-alizé ...


 alizée , contre alizée et .. mylene fermière ...  n'est ce pas stargazer?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> alizée , contre alizée et .. mylene fermière ...  n'est ce pas stargazer?



Pour ou contre voire les deux, c'est selon ... 

Et puis moi je suis bergère pas fermière et je m'appelle encore moins Mylène !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

*À boire !!!!!!*


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mai 2005)

Tu veux pas plutôt un Dark Dog © ?


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À boire !!!!!!*


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

A moins que tu ne préfère çà


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas plutôt un Dark Dog © ?




*Vade Retro !*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> A moins que tu ne préfère çà




*DANS MES BRAS ! *    
 
 
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

[MOD DEBIL: on]

:bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

:sleep: *D* :sleep:​


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

:sleep: *O* :sleep:​


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

:sleep: *D* :sleep:​


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

:sleep: *O* :sleep:​


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

[MOD DEBIL: off]

:bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

oula bon moi j'ai trop bossé aujourd'hui et jsuis trop crevé, ça commence à aller mal là... :rateau: 
A+ les gens


----------



## toys (16 Mai 2005)

apres se petit film rien de tel qu un bon someil



fight club s'est bon comme du bon pain


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mai 2005)

Petit weekend cool. Dodo, bouffe en terrasse et golf... Une certaine conception du bonheur...  

Bonne journée solidaire!


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mai 2005)

Solidaire  
Même les vieux comme moi doivent aller bosser  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

aujouurd'hui c'est decidé : je commence un regime !!!


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mai 2005)

Mouahahahahaha, journée de solidarité avec Robertav ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahahaha, journée de solidarité avec Robertav ?




une journée seulement ?????       

pas tres solidares !!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aujouurd'hui c'est decidé : je commence un regime !!!



  Tu vas manger le contenu de sachets protéïnés ? :affraid: :rateau: :hosto: :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une journée seulement ?????
> 
> pas tres solidares !!!!!!



Ben une journée çà suffit : demain, tu auras arrêté     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben une journée çà suffit : demain, tu auras arrêté     :rateau:





surement pas      

j'ai acheté un tas de machin a tartiner sur cuisse ventre ect ect.....  



et non merci, j'ai pas besoin d'un masseur


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)




----------



## gKatarn (16 Mai 2005)

Pffff, sales flooders  


 aussi alors


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pffff, sales flooders
> 
> 
> aussi alors



Flooder, c'est mal ; et le mal c'est le contraire du bien. Alors autant dire que flooder ce n'est pas bien!


----------



## duracel (16 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pffff, sales flooders



Qui se ressemble s'assemble...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Ouais  bonjour à tous


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

bientot le dejeuner , un p'tit lapin au four !!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 




ps : promis , je ne mettra dans mon assiette que la moitié ,
regime oblige !!!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ouais  bonjour à tous


   Salut Cor


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bientot le dejeuner , un p'tit lapin au four !!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bon app', moi jvais bientôt prendre mon _petit déjeuner_...  Ben oui, j'ai bossé tard hier donc voilà


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bientot le dejeuner , un p'tit lapin au four !!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


donne la recette !!! que j'adapte pour les chats


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> donne la recette !!! que j'adapte pour les chats


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> donne la recette !!! que j'adapte pour les chats




là il faudra demander a bioman.....

tu as pas remarqué? 

j'ai bien dit *four *


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> lj'ai bien dit *four *



Toujours un problème de minuterie ? Surveille sinon ça va brûler


----------



## Franswa (16 Mai 2005)

je vais manger


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> donne la recette !!! que j'adapte pour les chats




*C'est bon, le rable de chat*


----------



## toys (16 Mai 2005)

salut bande de ouf  :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

bonjour tout le monde,

les floodeurs, ...

celle qui fait un régime, ...

le chat!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

Jme remets un peu à bosser... A tte


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheté un tas de machin a tartiner sur cuisse ventre ect ect.....
> 
> et non merci, j'ai pas besoin d'un masseur


Tu es sûr? Pourtant j'an ai deux trois en stock.
Je monte une petite entreprise sans prétention. Ils se déplacent partout en europe


----------



## Pierrou (16 Mai 2005)

J'aime les  lundis de pentecote ou on travaille 
Enfoirés qui nous gouvernent


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours un problème de minuterie ? Surveille sinon ça va brûler




mais non , a bout de 18 mois j'ai compris comment regler l'horologe
(il fallait enlever la seurité enfant  )

maintenant dans le 18 mois prochains je me lance dans
son fonctionnement cuisson


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr? Pourtant j'an ai deux trois en stock.
> Je monte une petite entreprise sans prétention. Ils se déplacent partout en europe




pour le blondinet j'y vais reflechir 

pour le second je pense qu'il est plus a apte a fifille  


je reveuxxxxxxxxxx mes 18 ans !!!!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Le second a une tête d'idiot tout de même


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Le second a une tête d'idiot tout de même





son regard en tout cas ne doit pas laisser les fifilles indifferentes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

... Ils sont tous les deux d'un vulgaiiiiiiiiiiire!  Mon dieu, mon dieu


----------



## toys (16 Mai 2005)

tous a poil


----------



## bouilla (16 Mai 2005)

Tiens, je suis pas dans la liste ?!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tous a poil





mais non      


laissez-les habillés.......pour mieux immaginer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tous a poil



Aaaaaaaaaah, non ; môssieur. Je n'exhibe pas mon corps de manequin (de chez Olida) à tous les vents, moi. je ne suis pas, comme tous ces brad Pitt et autres, un bellâtre imbu de son physique  
... j'en ai pas les moyens :rose:


----------



## duracel (16 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je suis pas dans la liste ?!



Pareil, mais c'est pas plus mal. Le grand luxe, c'est l'anonymat.


----------



## bouilla (16 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, mais c'est pas plus mal. Le grand luxe, c'est l'anonymat.



Oui, tu as raison remarque...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant dans le 18 mois prochains je me lance dans
> son fonctionnement cuisson



 Et qu'est-ce que tu nous prépares comme spécialité italienne ?


----------



## elektroseb (16 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'est-ce que tu nous prépares comme spécialité italienne ?



des frites...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> des frites...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> des frites...



en parlant de cela tu vas à Dour cet été ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> des frites...


 :love:


----------



## elektroseb (16 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de cela tu vas à Dour cet été ?




franchement, je ne sais pas encore, pas mal de trucs de prévus dont une formation qui devrait commencer en juillet, alors on verra selon mes dates de liberté  
je te dirais ça


----------



## duracel (16 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> des frites...



MiaaaaaAAAAAaaaaammMMMMHHHHH


----------



## bouilla (16 Mai 2005)

Pourquoi, tu es esclave ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Amis du jour bon jour  (ou amis du flood si vous préférez  )


----------



## elektroseb (16 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Amis du jour bon jour  (ou amis du flood si vous préférez  )



salut Jean Luc


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Amis du jour bon jour  (ou amis du flood si vous préférez  )


 ami du flood (pour nous, aucune hésitation )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> salut Jean Luc


 
Zut, jsuis démasqué !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> des frites...



Surgelées alors, c'est les seules ou il y en a qu'on peut cuire au four !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Mieux vaut une Guiness que des frites !!!


----------



## elektroseb (16 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Surgelées alors, c'est les seules ou il y en a qu'on peut cuire au four !



c'est vrai... mais en même temps, c'est Robertav qui cuisine alors...   
 :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> une Guiness !!!



tiens, cette conversation devient intéressante


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Mieux vaut une Guiness que des frites !!!



Le mieux, c'est une Guiness AVEC des frites !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Mieux vaut une Guiness que des frites !!!


 Les 2 c'est encore mieux


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Les 2 c'est encore mieux



Grillé !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Grillé !


 Indeed... :casse:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

Je pars jouer au badminton... bonne aprem à tous


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Et sérieux quand es ce que vous venez à Lille faire une sortie Guiness


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Viens à Tournai toi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Quand tu veux!!!! (y a un train ? parce qu'après une sortie guiness...  )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Bien sûr, tu peux dormir chez moi aussi


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Viens à Tournai toi


 
Ca existe comme ville 



























         ​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr, tu peux dormir chez moi aussi



ça fait un peu "l'incruste" aussi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Ouais malheureusement mais dans un an je pars vers Lidje


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ca existe comme ville



Montcucq aussi ça existe !!!


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça fait un peu "l'incruste" aussi


mais non, ça s'appele une aes


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Liège !!!???!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

aes ?ha!!!!!! AES !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Bon, a part ça va falloir motiver des programmeurs pour le widget Kochonland !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

A quand une AES Belgique, Nor de France ?


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> A quand une AES Belgique, Nor de France ?


Une AES comme celle ci?


----------



## valorie (16 Mai 2005)

bon, faut que j'arrive jusqu'à 50


----------



## valorie (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel


----------



## valorie (16 Mai 2005)

charlub


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Moi ?


----------



## valorie (16 Mai 2005)

C'est long :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

N'est pas floodeur qui veut


----------



## valorie (16 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moi ?


 cor

ps: "si quelqu'un pouvait bouler valoriel, il me faut un petit point"   :love:


----------



## valorie (16 Mai 2005)

8


----------



## valorie (16 Mai 2005)

9...


----------



## valorie (16 Mai 2005)

10 :rateau:


----------



## valorie (16 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> N'est pas floodeur qui veut


 

On sent l'homme d'expèrience


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, a part ça va falloir motiver des programmeurs pour le widget Kochonland !!!



celui là serait bien aussi 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3182812&postcount=46


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> celui là serait bien aussi
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3182812&postcount=46


----------



## chupastar (16 Mai 2005)

Allé, je n'ai rien à faire alors je flooooooooood..... 

En fait si, j'ai un compte rendu à rendre pour demainsur le dosage des glucides...


Allé j'y vais!


----------



## iMax (16 Mai 2005)

Déja 84 pages :affraid:


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Déja 84 pages :affraid:


Tiens, le modo qui n'existait pas


----------



## duracel (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, le modo qui n'existait pas



Où ça?


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Déja 84 pages :affraid:


Si tu préfère la page 85, pas de problème, il suffit d'attendre quelques minutes :love:


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Où ça?


là


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

*c'est le thread dee tous les records de posts *


----------



## cassandre57 (16 Mai 2005)

Saluuuut ! 

Un coucou en passant, je repasserai surement ce soir mais là, le devoir m'appelle !


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mai 2005)

j'ai pas reçu un mail de Macge pour me dire que les fils que je suis avaient avancé depuis ce matin.. Etrange tout de même...   :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *c'est le thread de tous les records de posts *


pas encore, mais il ne tient qu'à nous d'atteindre de nouveaux sommet :love:


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Saluuuut !
> 
> Un coucou en passant, je repasserai surement ce soir mais là, le devoir m'appelle !


 salut

à ce soir alors?


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas reçu un mail de Macge pour me dire que les fils que je suis avaient avancé depuis ce matin.. Etrange tout de même...   :mouais:


Tu as vérifié dans ton dossier abonnement que la notification par e-amil est toujours activée?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Mouah à ce soir


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas reçu un mail de Macge pour me dire que les fils que je suis avaient avancé depuis ce matin.. Etrange tout de même...   :mouais:



Apparament, tu n'es pas un cas isolé, Robertav se plaignait du même phénomène ce matin !


----------



## iMax (16 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *c'est le thread dee tous les records de posts *



Ça se voit que t'es un newbee toi, tu connais pas l'UltraFlood


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça se voit que t'es un newbee toi, tu connais pas l'UltraFlood




J'avais oublié "les discussions d'iMax votre bien aimé modérateur"


----------



## iMax (16 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> J'avais oublié "les discussions d'iMax votre bien aimé modérateur"



Mais non, c'est rien ça 

Va à la MGZ et fais une recherche... Tu te casseras les dents sur un thread de plus de 500 pages


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Je pars un peu bon flood à tous


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Va à la MGZ et fais une recherche... Tu te casseras les dents sur un thread de plus de 500 pages



Quoi, qu'est-ce qu'elle a la cave à MacG


----------



## iMax (16 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, qu'est-ce qu'elle a la cave à MacG



Tu veux aller y faire un petit tour pour voir ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

re all 

Je suis de retour de mon badminton, toute bonne partie, c'est la forme ces temps-ci


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux aller y faire un petit tour pour voir ?


iMax on t'a banni dans ce thread alors écrase


----------



## iMax (16 Mai 2005)

La grande époque :rateau:

T'as vu mon statut, d'ailleurs ?


----------



## iMax (16 Mai 2005)

85 pages :affraid:


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> La grande époque :rateau:
> 
> T'as vu mon statut, d'ailleurs ?


Quelle idée de dédier une statue à quelqu'un qui n'existe pas


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2005)

nioubie ?


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> 85 pages :affraid:


cette page ne plaît toujours pas à môsieur, alors en route vers l'A86


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux aller y faire un petit tour pour voir ?



J'y ai un abonnement  :rateau:


----------



## N°6 (16 Mai 2005)

Bla...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

Je vais fumer une ptite """ cig """ ... 

J'aimerais d'ailleurs aborder ce sujet sur MacGé, mais je ne suis pas certain que ça plairaît aux modos... :modo: 
Ca pourrait être très intéressant et constructif pourtant.


----------



## N°6 (16 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bla...



Bis


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je vais fumer une ptite """ cig """ ...
> 
> J'aimerais d'ailleurs aborder ce sujet sur MacGé, mais je ne suis pas certain que ça plairaît aux modos... :modo:
> Ca pourrait être très intéressant et constructif pourtant.


Oui je crois aussi, il devrait être interdit de fumer et d'être sur macG en même temps


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai... mais en même temps, c'est Robertav qui cuisine alors...
> :love:





les surgeles (sauf le batons findus qui partent en miettes ) je sais bien le maitriser


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les surgeles (sauf le batons findus qui partent en miettes ) je sais bien le maitriser



avec de la mayonaise au citron (swiss made) ??
là j'en voudrais bien... souvenirs souvenirs :miam:


----------



## Pierrou (16 Mai 2005)

Putain valoriel il fais du Flood par images énormes pour faire chier le monde  
pendez le ! :rateau:


----------



## elektroseb (16 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Putain valoriel il fais du Flood par images énormes pour faire chier le monde
> pendez le ! :rateau:


...par les c....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Amis flooders de fin d'aprem; bonne fin d'aprem' !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> ...par les c....



Et sans anésthésie ; autant que faire se peut


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Floodosaure(s) : n. m # reptile dinosaurien paustivore, adépte du flood. Facilité dans son activité par de long doigts lui permettant une rapidité d'écriture hors du commun, pourvu souvent d'un organe externe, ou interne, nommé "adéhesselle", il n'est pas touché par le phénomène dit de "Llhag" et peut enchainer les "paust" avec une grande aisance.

Expression favorites du floodosaures :  , :doute: , :mdr: , LOL (et les variantes), mdr, ptdr.

Ces petites interjections sans intêret permettent au floodosaures de répondre au plus grand nombre de "paust" en un minimum de temps.



300 ème post !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      respect myself !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

tous des assassin.......vous etes pire que ma dentiste !!!!!


----------



## elektroseb (16 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et sans anésthésie ; autant que faire se peut



de toutes façons, vu l'heure, il y a longtemps qu'il n'est plus a jeun, alors il ne souffrira même pas...  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Floodosaure(s) : n. m # reptile dinosaurien paustivore, adépte du flood. Facilité dans son activité par de long doigts lui permettant une rapidité d'écriture hors du commun, pourvu souvent d'un organe externe, ou interne, nommé "adéhesselle", il n'est pas touché par le phénomène dit de "Llhag" et peut enchainer les "paust" avec une grande aisance.
> 
> Expression favorites du floodosaures :  , :doute: , :mdr: , LOL (et les variantes), mdr, ptdr.
> 
> ...



Ouais ; en quelque sorte, des vélociraptores ; mais qui mordraient pas...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> de toutes façons, vu l'heure, il y a longtemps qu'il n'est plus a jeun, alors il ne souffrira même pas...  :rateau:



mettez lui des grandes claques sur le museau après l'avoir mis sous une douche glacée!... On vera après si il sent plus rien


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

En parlant de dinosaures...

*je suis complètement fossilisé aujourd'hui *


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

Ca y'est! Le sociopathe qui m'habite a fini par chopper le bois dans le tergal. C'est du propre ; vous me l'avez excité!!!! :rateau:    :hosto:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca y'est! Le sociopathe qui m'habite a fini par chopper le bois dans le tergal. C'est du propre ; vous me l'avez excité!!!! :rateau:    :hosto:



*Ta b... est sociopathe ?* :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ta b... est sociopathe ?* :mouais:



Je sais pas... Mais juste au moment de cliquer pour ce post ; j'ai eu comme un doute ; comme si je m'attendais à ce genre de réponse... Et puis mon doigt a cliqué sans me demander...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

C'est parti pour une heure ou deux de dessin, ouuuuaaaaaiiiis...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Ce soir le repas va être délicieux
Pasta pesto, :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ; en quelque sorte, des vélociraptores ; mais qui mordraient pas...



Nan ! Des Vélocipostaures !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas... Mais juste au moment de cliquer pour ce post ; j'ai eu comme un doute ; comme si je m'attendais à ce genre de réponse... Et puis mon doigt a cliqué sans me demander...



Fais gaffe, tu perds le contrôle, là ... Ça commence comme ça, et après ça passe aux revendications


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir le repas va être délicieux
> Pasta pesto, :love:



pustain !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

Ouah, quatre de suite, j'lavais jamais fait


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Je me demande pourquoi on a des pubs pour des "Peluche Chien" dans le bar...... t'es sur que tu nous a tout dit PATOCHMAN ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

Bon je sais, pour certains pros, c'est rien, mais j'ai pas l'entrainement moi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

T'inquiète, tu finira par t'habituer


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Et pis regarde tes coups de boule d'ailleurs   mais ne parle pas de ce qui est écrit en public


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Active mec !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète, tu finira par t'habituer



Peu de chance, une fois pour l'exploit, je dis pas, mais j'aime que mes textes aient un minimum de contenu


----------



## elektroseb (16 Mai 2005)

stopé dans son élan comme un lapin en plein vol  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Ewwwwww


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> stopé dans son élan comme un lapin en plein vol  :mouais:




moi le lapin je l'ai bouffé a midi !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Peu de chance, une fois pour l'exploit, je dis pas, mais j'aime que mes textes aient un minimum de contenu




t'en es certain ??? pourquoi tu poste ici alors !!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


(je viens de trouver mon nouveau smiley préféré, avant c'étais celui là :  )


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi lapine je l'ai bouffé a midi !!!!!!!!!!!



Faut ée à "bouffé" Robertav chérie... 

Mais permet moi de te faire remarquer que tu t'égares quelque peu...


----------



## elektroseb (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi le lapin je l'ai bouffé a midi !!!!!!!!!!!



c'est un coup à chopper la mixomatose ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> stopé dans son élan comme un lapin en plein vol  :mouais:



See how they run like pig from a gun, see how they fly


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut ée à "bouffé" Robertav chérie...
> 
> Mais permet moi de te faire remarquer que tu t'égares quelque peu...




ben non, avec ou sans fautes , le lapin je l'ai bien mangée a midi !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Booooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben non, avec ou sans fautes , lapine je l'ai bien mangée a midi !!!!!!



Tu arrêtes avec tes grossièretés maintenant !!!

Y a des p'tits nenfants qui lisent en se tripotant !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu arrêtes avec tes grossièretés maintenant !!!
> 
> Y a des p'tits nenfants qui lisent en se tripotant !!




voilà pourquoi on dit    Mac     G


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

...........il est passé où babuel ?????   

encore dans les vapeurs du w.e. ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...........il est passé où babuel ?????



C'est qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Un gars dingue et chauve


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...........il est passé où babuel ?????
> 
> encore dans les vapeurs du w.e. ?



Regarde ou tu sais, à tout hasard...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Un gars dingue et chauve



Day after day, alone on a hill, ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Regarde ou tu sais, à tout hasard...





tu es bien "emblematique" aujourd'hui


----------



## elektroseb (16 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Regarde ou tu sais, à tout hasard...




DT...?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

Oui hein je trouve aussi...

Je suis d'ailleur en train de me flageller le dos avec un vieux filet à provision, histoire de me faire passer l'envie de faire dire des cochoncetés à une jeune fille bien comme toi.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui hein je trouve aussi...
> 
> Je suis d'ailleur en train de me flageller le dos avec un vieux filet à provision, histoire de me faire passer l'envie de faire dire des cochoncetés à une jeune fille bien comme toi.




il est pleins des cactus le filet ?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est pleins des cactus le filet ?



Non, pour débuter je préconise de le remplir avec les zests de citron verts, ça picote légèrement, un vrai régal !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

je vais faire une partie de fonzie en attendant le debut de soirée  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

C'est quoi une partie de fonzie ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi une partie de fonzie ?



C'est quand on joue au fonzie


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

mézancor ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)




----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> mézancor ?



Ben d'après Google, c'est soit une série gnan gnan américaine, soit un groupe de rock ... Dans les deux cas, jamais entendu parler !  :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

*Là, je me demande si je vais pas soufler dans un alcotest histoire de voir combien d'alcool j'ai encore dans le sang après trois jours d'un week end bien arrosé  *


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là, je me demande si je vais pas soufler dans un alcotest histoire de voir combien d'alcool j'ai encore dans le sang après trois jours d'un week end bien arrosé  *



*Pareil.....  *


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

Il a beaucoup plu dans mon gosier ce week end


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Sérieux vous êtes graves les gars !!! ne pas connaitre Fonzy, c'est comme... ben... je sait pas mais c'est grave    vous avez pas 15 ans ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Pour les amateurs de Sumo, il y a une redif du Haru basho sur eurosport Germany


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux vous êtes graves les gars !!! ne pas connaitre Fonzy, c'est comme... ben... je sait pas mais c'est grave    vous avez pas 15 ans ?



Il faut avoir 15 ans pour regarder Happy Days ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux vous êtes graves les gars !!! ne pas connaitre Fonzy, c'est comme... ben... je sait pas mais c'est grave    vous avez pas 15 ans ?



Ben, je les ai eu, pourtant ... Il y a 37 ans de ça !


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je les ai eu, pourtant ... Il y a 37 ans de ça !


   

Et tu fais encore de la moto à cet âge là!! 

:modo: :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Il faut avoir 15 ans pour regarder Happy Days ? :mouais:



Je sait plus depuis combien de temps ça a pas été diffusé, c'est pour ça


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et tu fais encore de la moto à cet âge là!!
> 
> :modo: :modo:



:style:    avec des lunettes comme dans Chips !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et tu fais encore de la moto à cet âge là!!
> 
> :modo: :modo:



t'inquiètes, il y a plein de trucs que je fais encore, ch'suis beaucoup plus jeune que toi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> :style:    avec des lunettes comme dans Chips !!!



Ah non, ça, c'est fini, maintenant, c'est casque intégral !


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, ça, c'est fini, maintenant, c'est casque intégral !


La moto version 2005


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

Dans le genre catastrophique et oublié y'avait aussi Sheriff fais moi peur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

'Tain! Ce qu'il y a de rassurant, en ce bas monde, c'est qu'on vous quite une petite heure1/2 pour aller teaser 2 ou 3 verres chez une copine ;  et on vous retrouve là, égaux à vous mêmes, gorgés de conneries comme des olives de poivrons, joviaux et épanouis... Pour un peu je vous embrasserai tous :love:  :love:  :love: Vous êtes de vrais repères, d'incontournables jalons dans cette vallée de larmes amères  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> La moto version 2005



Si je l'attrappe ; je l'embête!!!
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain! Ce qu'il y a de rassurant, en ce bas monde, c'est qu'on vous quite une petite heure1/2 pour aller teaser 2 ou 3 verres chez une copine ;  et on vous retrouve là, égaux à vous mêmes, gorgés de conneries comme des olives de poivrons, joviaux et épanouis... Pour un peu je vous embrasserai tous :love:  :love:  :love: Vous êtes de vrais repères, d'incontournables jalons dans cette vallée de larmes amères  :love:  :love:  :love:


 
Ravis de contribuer à ton épanouissement personnel :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> La moto version 2005



C'est quoi les p'tits machins noirs qu'elle a enfilé par dessus sa combine en peau ?


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi les p'tits machins noirs qu'elle a enfilé par dessus sa combine en peau ?


Protections en cas de chute :rateau:

C'est quand même les zones les plus précieuses


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain! Ce qu'il y a de rassurant, en ce bas monde, c'est qu'on vous quite une petite heure1/2 pour aller teaser 2 ou 3 verres chez une copine ;  et on vous retrouve là, égaux à vous mêmes, gorgés de conneries comme des olives de poivrons, joviaux et épanouis... Pour un peu je vous embrasserai tous :love:  :love:  :love: Vous êtes de vrais repères, d'incontournables jalons dans cette vallée de larmes amères  :love:  :love:  :love:



*Arrête de dire ça Pat', si tu te relis demain, tu vas regretter*


----------



## Lamar (16 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir le repas va être délicieux
> Pasta pesto, :love:



désolé pour le hs (2° degré), mais c'est quoi le pesto exactement ?

Nicolas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Arrête de dire ça Pat', si tu te relis demain, tu vas regretter*



Nân! J'ai dit 2 ou 3 verres... Pas plus . J'ai encore une haleine et un maintient de première communiante...    :love:


----------



## Lamar (16 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre catastrophique et oublié y'avait aussi Sheriff fais moi peur



Ceci dit, quand on voit que Les drôles de dames et la petite maison dans la prairie sont rediffusés sur des chaînes hertziennes, on peut tout espérer.

Nicolas


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> désolé pour le hs (2° degré), mais c'est quoi le pesto exactement ?
> 
> Nicolas




*Pourquoi tu signes tes posts ?*


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nân! J'ai dit 2 ou 3 verres... Pas plus . J'ai encore une haleine et un maintient de première communiante...    :love:



La laine, je ne sais pas, mais le maintiens ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> désolé pour le hs (2° degré), mais c'est quoi le pesto exactement ?
> 
> Nicolas



Ouah!!!! Le yankie de la mort!!!!
   

Basilic (Plein)
Ail (Bôcoup)
Pignons
huile d'olive
parmesan


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

Ah tiens, passé les 1700 posts


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La laine, je ne sais pas, mais le maintiens ...



Bordel d'Adèle! dire que mes vieux se sont troué le cul pour m'envoyer à Oxford apprendre les bonnes manières...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Bravo à toi cher fils !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi une partie de fonzie ?




c'est ça !!!!! http://www.ventoline.com/frozenbubble/      

il s'appelle pas vraiment fonzie , je l'ai françecisé a ma façon


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Zou! Je vais aller me glisser dans l'eau chaude de mon bain 

@ toute à l'heure


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain! Ce qu'il y a de rassurant, en ce bas monde, c'est qu'on vous quite une petite heure1/2 pour aller teaser 2 ou 3 verres chez une copine ;  et on vous retrouve là, égaux à vous mêmes, gorgés de conneries comme des olives de poivrons, joviaux et épanouis... Pour un peu je vous embrasserai tous :love:  :love:  :love: Vous êtes de vrais repères, d'incontournables jalons dans cette vallée de larmes amères  :love:  :love:  :love:




olive poivronné toi meme


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça !!!!! http://www.ventoline.com/frozenbubble/
> 
> il s'appelle pas vraiment fonzie , je l'ai françecisé a ma façon


 Sympa comme petit jeu


----------



## yoffy (16 Mai 2005)

Les bonnes vieilles séries !


----------



## Freelancer (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça !!!!! http://www.ventoline.com/frozenbubble/
> 
> il s'appelle pas vraiment fonzie , je l'ai françecisé a ma façon




ça faisait des mois que je n'y avais pas joué. depuis le boo-book en fait (vu que c'est un jeu qui est livré avec le gnome desktop) :love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça !!!!! http://www.ventoline.com/frozenbubble/



 Sympathiques petites bêtes


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

j'arrive pas a depasser le niveau 48 ......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



au fait ; ce qioi ce bouton ??????? [WIKI]


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens, passé les 1700 posts



petit joueur....


----------



## Lamar (16 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pourquoi tu signes tes posts ?*



Bonne question, je ne sais pas, par politesse, par habitude, aucune idée.

Pourquoi tu les signes pas toi ?

Nicolas


----------



## Lamar (16 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouah!!!! Le yankie de la mort!!!!
> 
> 
> Basilic (Plein)
> ...



Merci pour le pesto, mais pourquoi yankie de la mort (de la mort je peux comprendre, mais yankie) ?

Nicolas


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mai 2005)

tiens, on a un nouveau bouton Wiki maintenant.....


----------



## cassandre57 (16 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, on a un nouveau bouton Wiki maintenant.....


Ouais, j'ai lu Benjamin, mais j'ai pas bien compris à qoui ça sert...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mai 2005)

[WIKI]ok, donc je teste.....[/WIKI]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

* Charlub regarde Star Wars Episod II *


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Mai 2005)

:mouais: :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mai 2005)

maintenant on sait a quoi ça sert....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

et il y a la balise " / me" aussi 

/me floooooooode !!!


----------



## Lamar (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça !!!!! http://www.ventoline.com/frozenbubble/
> 
> il s'appelle pas vraiment fonzie , je l'ai françecisé a ma façon



Génial ce jeu, je l'avais avec  mon Linux, il y a quelques années, que de temps perdu là dessus.

Merci

Nicolas


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2005)

Le navigateur internet d'Apple est [WIKI]safari[/WIKI]!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Jsuis trop en galère d'avatar.....


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Jsuis trop en galère d'avatar.....



Choisis au hasard, ou au pif (et non c'est pas la même chose :rateau: ) ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

oui, mais bon, va falloir que je m'en bidouille un parce qu'il y en a pas un qui me satisfait... et j'ai vraiment la flemme en ce moment...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mai 2005)

*J'ai pleinement conscience que ce sujet possède un contenu léger et non directif (qu'importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse), toutefois, je vous invite à ne pas "abuser".
Une petite réflexion de temps à autre du type "est-ce vraiment nécessaire ? Allez je me retiens." permettra d'aérer un peu. Ne buvez pas aussi vite, où tout risque de finir dans les chiottes du bar.

Point trop n'en faut d'ultraflood *


----------



## lalou (16 Mai 2005)

C'est donc ici (ou ailleurs ?) qu'il faut poster quand on n'a rien à dire et qu'on veut augmenter son quota de post...   . Bon ben c'est fait, mais les règles m'apparaissent encore un peu flou mon cher Finn  :rose:
Pour en revenir à ce jeu, mon enfance asthmatique m'ont laissé trop de mauvais souvenirs    :mouais: .


----------



## toys (17 Mai 2005)

je ne sait ou posté ma pène et mon énervement donc s'est ici quelle échoura

voila je tien a dire bien fort que j en ai marre de ces putain de ziko's et de producteur.

on las aide 24H/24H 7jours/7jours et les jours férier comme les autres pour quoi ganier un misère de thune un poil de reconnaissence de leur part. que dalle il vous renvoi chier a la 1er occasion un besoin ou quoi que se soit et hop ils ont plus le temps.


rendez service a vous ami ne les aidé surtout pas laisser les dans la merde le plus possible quand ils ont aurront jusqu au cou enfoncer leur la tête et resorter la.

quand on a pas toucher le fond on ne voit pas ce que fond les autres


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Mai 2005)

c'est mon anniversaire donc je boule vert!!


c'est mon  un an de mac g alors je passe faire ce coucou à l'endroit où nombreux sont les visiteurs !! bonne journée!! bonne année!!


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est mon anniversaire donc je boule vert!!
> 
> 
> c'est mon  un an de mac g alors je passe faire ce coucou à l'endroit où nombreux sont les visiteurs !! bonne journée!! bonne année!!


Mais je t'en prie :casse:

Bon anniversaire


----------



## toys (17 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est mon anniversaire donc je boule vert!!
> 
> 
> c'est mon  un an de mac g alors je passe faire ce coucou à l'endroit où nombreux sont les visiteurs !! bonne journée!! bonne année!!



joyeux annive


----------



## Sim le pirate (17 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est mon anniversaire donc je boule vert!!
> 
> 
> c'est mon un an de mac g alors je passe faire ce coucou à l'endroit où nombreux sont les visiteurs !! bonne journée!! bonne année!!




Bon MacGanniversaire!!

Bonjour aux leve-tot et bonsoir aux couche-tard


----------



## Franswa (17 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir 
Je passe par ici pour mettre au courant tout le monde que la MAJ de ma signature est faite :love:
Bon divertissement


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est mon anniversaire donc je boule vert!!
> 
> 
> c'est mon  un an de mac g alors je passe faire ce coucou à l'endroit où nombreux sont les visiteurs !! bonne journée!! bonne année!!



plus de munitions mais merci, je me vengerai......bon Macgversaire


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> Je passe par ici pour mettre au courant tout le monde que la MAJ de ma signature est faite :love:
> Bon divertissement



'tain, desole Franswa, j'ai plein de lien a poster sur ton blog mais avec cet AES......j'irai demain, encore desole....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

ouch, 4h sur le même dessin j'ai la tête en feu :casse:


----------



## toys (17 Mai 2005)

putain même mes pote dorme y en a marre se soir je pete un plomb.


vivement demain



je rectifi ma dadaf est toujours la quand on a besoin d'elle


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> putain même mes pote dorme y en a marre se soir je pete un plomb.
> 
> 
> vivement demain
> ...


 si ça peut te rassurer t'es pas le seul...


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

bonne nuit tout le monde

courage le chat


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

Doublon ? 
Ah ouais mais dans ce fil c'est permis :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Doublon ?
> Ah ouais mais dans ce fil c'est permis :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>


 *AU LIT!*


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

Bon allez, avant d'aller dormir... :

 *F*


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

*L*


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

*O*


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

*O*


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

*D*


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

Aaaah jme sens mieux  :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

Sur ce...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

@+....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai pleinement conscience que ce sujet possède un contenu léger et non directif (qu'importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse), toutefois, je vous invite à ne pas "abuser".
> Une petite réflexion de temps à autre du type "est-ce vraiment nécessaire ? Allez je me retiens." permettra d'aérer un peu. Ne buvez pas aussi vite, où tout risque de finir dans les chiottes du bar.
> 
> Point trop n'en faut d'ultraflood *



 flood ou ultraflood, n'importe quelle nuance, c'est pour ça qu'a été créé ce sujet non ? :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

bonjour les floodeurs


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Personnes?


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)




----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Bon allez zou, je décolle pour la fac

bonne journée à tous


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai pleinement conscience que ce sujet possède un contenu léger et non directif (qu'importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse), toutefois, je vous invite à ne pas "abuser".
> Une petite réflexion de temps à autre du type "est-ce vraiment nécessaire ? Allez je me retiens." permettra d'aérer un peu. Ne buvez pas aussi vite, où tout risque de finir dans les chiottes du bar.
> 
> Point trop n'en faut d'ultraflood *



  

flood et ultraflood, beaucoup on du mal a s'y retrouver...  

en tout cas, belle serie de suppression....... 
@+ Finn et bonne reprise..


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

salut stook


----------



## toys (17 Mai 2005)

yaqbala bonjours comment vons les floodeur ultrafloodeur megasuperfloodeur


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> yaqbala bonjours comment vons les floodeur ultrafloodeur megasuperfloodeur


Bien à n'en point douter :love:

Et toi, remis de ta nuit?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Le flood, c'est bien !  L'ultraflood aussi, pareil pour le mégaflood


----------



## bouilla (17 Mai 2005)

et le supraflood ?


----------



## elektroseb (17 Mai 2005)

les floodeurs

la forme?

bon, y a comme une odeur... j'ai compris, je vais prendre ma douche...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

*et maintenant je fais quoi ?????????*  

voila , j'ai *TIGER*     

bioman c'est trompé , il pensait que la fete de mere etait ce dimanche a venir
et vu que c'est dans 12 jours .....il a decidé de me le donner tout de suite 


je fais quoi la maint? je deballe et j'installe?

j'attends dimanche prochaine avec les cadeaux des pestuilles 
et aussi pour donner le cadeau a mamancherie qui debarque dans la semaine?


alors???????????


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Attend !!!!   Tu fait comme le référendum !!!  si c'est oui tu installe si c'est non, et bien t'installe quand même


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

AAAAAAarrrrrgllll

je deteste le webdesign !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAAarrrrrgllll
> 
> je deteste le webdesign !



C'est quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.




arggggggggggg..........


[edit]  333 posts !!! faut que j'arrête de poster ou que j'arrive à 4444


----------



## duracel (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ?



un truc de branleur.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Hep les flooder, vous avez pas oubliés le pacte ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Attend !!!!   Tu fait comme le référendum !!!  si c'est oui tu installe si c'est non, et bien t'installe quand même




oui mais.......non   

si je bedalle dimanche prochain , qui il y aura ici pour me dire quelle connerie
(et oui, je suis presque certaine que j'en ferai  :rose: ) j'ai fait et comment reparer ?   

le dimanche c'est jour du repos et puis avec le soleil tt le monde sera  a la plage ou a la piscine , 
sans compter toutes ce reunions qui fleurissent ....
bref, je serai seule et sans aide et surtout .....*sans mon mac !!!!!*    


mackieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ????????????

dis , sa te dis pas de visiter l'alsace un w.e. ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

C'est classe l'alsace


----------



## duracel (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est classe l'alsace



Heureux de le voir écrit.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Bon je repars déjà, bonne journée ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

*edit*


au fait mackie, j'ai oublié :


a partir de vendredi prochain , je vais garder une spendide fifille (18 ans)
pendant que les parents sont en vacances  durant une semaine   

et puis mamancherie sera là aussi, elle debarque cette semaine....
elle te ferait de superbes plats italiens   


alors ????????


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a partir de vendredi prochain , je vais garder une spendide fifille (18 ans)
> pendant que les parents sont en vacances  durant une semaine



Balance une photo !!! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Et pendant ce temps là à kochonland....


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui mais.......non
> 
> si je bedalle dimanche prochain , qui il y aura ici pour me dire quelle connerie
> (et oui, je suis presque certaine que j'en ferai  :rose: ) j'ai fait et comment reparer ?
> ...




 Robertav, ça va a part tout ça...?..( moi je l'ouvrirai de suite mon tigre... )...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

grrpmpfffpm... pas assez dormi moi :sleep:


----------



## bouilla (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *edit*
> 
> 
> au fait mackie, j'ai oublié :
> ...



une fifille de 18 ans qui sait pas se garder toute seule, j'imagine déja...
Remarquez pour mackie ça devrait coller


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> grrpmpfffpm... pas assez dormi moi :sleep:



pareil en fait.....:sleep:

 tu vas bien....?...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pareil en fait.....:sleep:
> 
> tu vas bien....?...


 à part ça oui, jsuis content de moi jboss bien ces temps-ci 
et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Hep les gars, vous êtes pas intéressés par le pacte ? on est en manque d'effectifs


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hep les gars, vous êtes pas intéressés par le pacte ? on est en manque d'effectifs


 Quel "pacte" ?


----------



## bouilla (17 Mai 2005)

En manque affectif, tu veux dire ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Le pacte des floodeurs voyons !!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Le pacte des floodeurs voyons !!!


 :hein: J'ai du manquer un épisode là...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

On continue en MP parce que c'est top secret


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> une fifille de 18 ans qui sait pas se garder toute seule, j'imagine déja...
> Remarquez pour mackie ça devrait coller




elle sait bien se garder toute seule mais justement ,
elle sait trop bien se garder, c'est pour cela que le parents vont me la livrer vendredi


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> à part ça oui, jsuis content de moi jboss bien ces temps-ci
> et toi?



moi aussi, mais je bosse pas trop , j'ai la flemme ....alors ça va.....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Et la photo c'est pour quand


----------



## bouilla (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle sait bien se garder toute seule mais justement ,
> elle sait trop bien se garder, c'est pour cela que le parents vont me la livrer vendredi



A compris 

En la gardant, tu esperes ainsi attiser la venue des hommes sous ton toit


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> A compris
> 
> En la gardant, tu esperes ainsi attiser la venue des hommes sous ton toit




non, encore a coté de la plaque !!!!!!     

le seul homme que je voudrait serait Mackie mais
c'est juste  pour une question "bestiale" : Tiger !!!     


sinon, ben .....la fifille n'est pas vraiment sage et le parents sont plus rassuré si on a un coup d'oeil sur elle.......
j'espere juste qu'elle va pas devergonder la mienne


----------



## bouilla (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le seul homme que je voudrait serait Mackie mais
> c'est juste  pour une question "bestiale"




Hop la citation de la semaine est toute trouvée !

C'est comme ça qu'ils font les médias, ils prennent que ce qui les interessent non ?


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2005)

là, juste je balise html... cool le code...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> là, juste je balise html... cool le code...


 ... et moi j'_actionscripte_


----------



## madlen (17 Mai 2005)

moi je flashouille et je photoshop


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

moi je ftp-ise mais difficilement aujourd'hui....?...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

bon, on dirait qu' apres ce week end chargé en emotion tout le monde ce soit remis a son train train......

circulé y a rien a voir.....

bon je vais m'en fumer une....


----------



## madlen (17 Mai 2005)

trop de peine aujourd'hui... un truc de fou  
même un vieux coucou de pc irrai plus vite que moi :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, on dirait qu' apres ce week end chargé en emotion tout le monde ce soit remis a son train train......
> 
> circulé y a rien a voir.....
> 
> bon je vais m'en fumer une....


 Ah tiens moi aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Moi je safarise


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

moi je m'enerve et tente de me rappeller pourquoi j'ai fait mes maquettes sous illustrator


----------



## duracel (17 Mai 2005)

Je mange un fondant au chocolat.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mai 2005)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! J'ai enfin retrouvé mon accès à Macgé. J'avais du m'autobannir, je ne pouvais plus poster...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! J'ai enfin retrouvé mes notifications mail  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

YEEEEEEAAAAAHHH moi aussi je peux le faire


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> YEEEEEEAAAAAHHH moi aussi je peux le faire




non !!!!!!!!     

toi retourne a ton illustrator


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non !!!!!!!!
> 
> toi retourne a ton illustrator


 OOOOAAAAAAAH l'aut' alors comme elle est !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> OOOOAAAAAAAH l'aut' alors comme elle est !



Toi la limande, fais pas ta râleuse...


----------



## elektroseb (17 Mai 2005)

hello les gens...

Apres une partie de la journée passée au troquet, je vais me préparer pour aller voir "Bloc Party" en concert   

Bonne soirée tout le monde  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> OOOOAAAAAAAH l'aut' alors comme elle est !




je suis comme maman m'as fait !!!!    


dis , au fait, tu es rentré avec tes 2 chaussures d'avignon ?


----------



## kathy h (17 Mai 2005)

Un petit coucou entre deux courriers professionnels, entre 2 rendez-vous et entre 2 appels téléphoniques.. et "uiiiii,  Jule Edourad.". je trouve toujours le temps pour flooder


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

c'est trés indiscret comme question 

mais pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est trés indiscret comme question
> 
> mais pourquoi ?




........  parce que j'ai vu une foto de toi qui tiens un verre a la main ,  un pieds sans chaussure pendant que l'autre il en avait


----------



## Grug2 (17 Mai 2005)

sortie de piscine, etrangement je me baigne pieds nu&#8230;


----------



## duracel (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ........  parce que j'ai vu une foto de toi qui tiens un verre a la main ,  un pieds sans chaussure pendant que l'autre il en avait



Ça donne envie d'y être.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> sortie de piscine, etrangement je me baigne pieds nu?




grug 2 , c'est ton frere gemeaux?   



etrangement quand on rentre dans l'eau on a enlevé les *2*chaussures........et si pas trop bourré les vetements aussi


----------



## Grug2 (17 Mai 2005)

Je deteste manger en maillot de bain, c'est mon coté bourgeois


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Je deteste manger en maillot de bain, c'est mon coté bourgeois



Hum  :mouais: J'ai pas déjà bu ça quelque part ?  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hum  :mouais: J'ai pas déjà bu ça quelque part ?  :hein:  :hein:


 perspicace


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Le pacte des floodeurs voyons !!!


Et l'autre dui balance ça en plein milieux de la place publique :mouais:

Enfin tu me tiens au courant   :love:


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Tiens, un MP de charlub


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Amis de la fin d'aprem', bonne fin d'aprem' !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Bref, amis du flood, floodez enfin !!! me laissez pas tout seul !!!!! 


(347 message, quasiment que du flood  )


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

Salut,

moi je veux bien flooder avec toi....


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

mais comment ....


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

on peut faire.


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Tiens Charlub, propose à Lamar


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

Bon Charlub, j'attends !


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

c'est long


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

très long même !


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

très très long !


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

c'est vraiment très long Charlub !


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

je vais arriver à 200 messages avant que tu m'expliques comment flooder Charlub.


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

ceci dit j'ai encore de la marge, je suis à 182.


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

mais bon, au rythme où ça va....


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

je vais finir par y arriver.


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

mais ce n'est pas si facile...


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

quand je pense à ceux qui en sont plusieurs centaines de messages...


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

tu t'amuses bien ?




:hosto: :modo:


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

j'en ai mal aux doigts pour eux.


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu t'amuses bien ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui ça va, je floode, c'est sympa.


----------



## MrStone (17 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu t'amuses bien ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tiens !

L'hôpital qui se fout de la charité 

 :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

yop, de retour du sport... bien bien crevé là :casse:


----------



## Franswa (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, desole Franswa, j'ai plein de lien a poster sur ton blog mais avec cet AES......j'irai demain, encore desole....


 y a pas de prob stook   Prend ton temps  Du moment que tu les postes  :love:


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tiens !
> 
> L'hôpital qui se fout de la charité
> 
> :love:



salut c'est la charité, c'est vrai que je n'aime pas qu'on se foute de moi. Surtout l'hôpital !
Merci de prendre ma défense.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> c'est vraiment très long Charlub !




C'est marrant, c'est souvent ce que les filles me disent


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Le flood, le superflood, le mégaflood ok, mais là c'est carément de l'overflood... et Valoriel, on va ptet devoir mettre en place un système de vote hein ! 


Du flood oui, mais du flood discipliné !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Tiens, un fan d'histoire, alors que pense tu de la théorie qui dirait que le comte de Paris est un peu... rien du tout et que ce serait le Duc de Cadix le vrai descendant des rois de France !  :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

T'as raison Charlub, ton idée de signature elle est pourrie


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison Charlub, ton idée de signature elle est pourrie



Mais au moins je propose


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Et pis comme on est les membres fondateurs tu devrais te mettre au boulot pour montrer l'exemple   :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Tu rajouteras azéron à ta liste


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Je t'envoi un MP


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et pis comme on est les membres fondateurs tu devrais te mettre au boulot pour montrer l'exemple   :rateau:


Oui! D'ailleur j'ai pas mal d'idées en têtes


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Pourquoi ils s'entendent pas?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Je sait pas , il m'a pas encore répondu, mais faudrais pas commencer comme ça...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> on va ptet devoir mettre en place un système de vote hein !




moi, je connais un mec qui fait super bien les sondages et autre vote, n'hesitez pas a le contacter ça lui fera plaisir....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Quel naze... j'avais oublié Azéron... il est aussi membre fondateur  non ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi, je connais un mec qui fait super bien les sondages et autre vote, n'hesitez pas a le contacter ça lui fera plaisir....



Mais ça serait mieux si on créait notre groupe d'utilisateurs !


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Je sait pas , il m'a pas encore répondu, mais faudrais pas commencer comme ça...


Oui, il faudrait tirer cette affaire au clair avant de signer le ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ils s'entendent pas?



En fait ça s'arrange, ça ira


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi, je connais un mec qui fait super bien les sondages et autre vote, n'hesitez pas a le contacter ça lui fera plaisir....


Oui, moi aussi je le connaît bien! Mais je suis pas sûr que notre idée l'emballe tellement


----------



## bouilla (17 Mai 2005)




----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Quel naze... j'avais oublié Azéron... il est aussi membre fondateur  non ?


Oui, membre fondateur  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

C'est paspour dire mais on fait pas ça discrétos..... :rateau: on est des malades :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Il faudrait faire une réunion sur iChat ou sur msn


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Etant donné que je suis un traitre (encore sous merdoze xp) comment on fait pour ichat ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

je disais juste ça au cas ou tu voudrais un sondage...apres....


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je disais juste ça au cas ou tu voudrais un sondage...apres....


non non, pas de sondage


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Etant donné que je suis un traitre (encore sous merdoze xp) comment on fait pour ichat ?


  le vice-président est sur PC :mouais:

ben on va s'arranger avec msn, ou je ferais le lien avec les autres sur iChat


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> le vice-président est qur PC :mouais:
> 
> ben on va s'arranger avec msn, ou je ferais le lien avec les autres sur iChat



Je veut rien dire, mais qui est le premier qui a parlé du pacte ??? 

je parle de pacte, pui azéron dit "j'adhère" puis toi tu dit "moi aussi"  alors genre jsuis vice prez  


On devrait partir sur une direction par les fondateurs à valeur égale


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

une reunion de nioubes sur MSN, peuchere.......je vous souhaite bien du courage les filles......


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Je veut rien dire, mais qui est le premier qui a parlé du pacte ???
> 
> je parle de pacte, pui azéron dit "j'adhère" puis toi tu dit "moi aussi"  alors genre jsuis vice prez


Ben oui, tu est encore sous xp! Rien que ça c'est un motif de ban :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Je m'arrache les cheveux sur un problème de maj


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> une reunion de nioubes sur MSN, peuchere.......je vous souhaite bien du courage les filles......


Toi, vas voir ailleur si j'y suis


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Jveux rien dire mais bon...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, tu est encore sous xp! Rien que ça c'est un motif de ban :rateau:



On a pas encore de status !!!


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je m'arrache les cheveux sur un problème de maj


ici non?

Enfin, désolé mais je ne peux pas t'aider


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Hep stook, j'aurais choisit moins sombre comme localisation


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> "j'adhère" puis toi tu dit "moi aussi"
> 
> 
> On devrait partir sur une direction par les fondateurs à valeur égale



oui, ça ressemble a du cumul de mandat.....1 personne, 2 pseudo, 2 titre.....
c'est pas tres  democratique votre truc....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Hein ??? Azéron c'est valoriel ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Toi, vas voir ailleur si j'y suis



'tain, volontier......


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

Allez, au bain, pi à taaaaable


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Toi, vas voir ailleur si j'y suis



et tu n'es pas sur MSN toi.....?.....


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hein ??? Azéron c'est valoriel ???


Mais non 

Va pas croire tout ce qu'ils racontent... :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hein ??? Azéron c'est valoriel ???



tu sors d'ou, il est temps de s'en rendre compte....


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Allez, au bain, pi à taaaaable


Ah! Les bains express de dcz_

 bon appétit


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Le multicompte c'est pas un motif de ban sur macgé ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mais non
> 
> Va pas croire tout ce qu'ils racontent... :love:



tu veux une preuve style.......:...adresse IP....?......
non, j'ai dis que je sortais......


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Le multicompte c'est pas un motif de ban sur macgé ?


C'est comme le flood, interdit mais toléré...

Il y en a tellement


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

En tout cas c'étais un beau projet qui va tomber à  l'eau...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Le multicompte c'est pas un motif de ban sur macgé ?



heureusement que non, sinon je prendrai cher....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu veux une preuve style.......:...adresse IP....?......
> non, j'ai dis que je sortais......



Vas y balance qu'on se moque de lui.... le pire c'est que j'ai rien vu 


c'est vrais que la signature c un peu gros...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas c'étais un beau projet qui va tomber à  l'eau...



non, nono, continuez, c'est rigolo...


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas c'étais un beau projet qui va tomber à  l'eau...


Mais non...

T'inquiètes pas! Il faut juste qu'on organise un peu mieux


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Oui, mais bon si t'a 2 comptes ça va pas !!!


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que non, sinon je prendrai cher....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

traîtrise infâme..... 


Voilà pourquoi la France aurait besoin d'un coup de dictature


----------



## Pierrou (17 Mai 2005)

Il se passe quoi ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Pierrou, il faut que tu sache........................


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Il se passe quoi ici ?



et voila le plus bô..... ça roule.......?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

............... t'arrive au moment de la révélation de la plus grande traitrise de la coutre histoire de ce bar des floodeurs  un projet tué dans l'oeuf


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Il se passe quoi ici ?



il te reste du gravier dans ta poche qu'on rigole un peu....?....


----------



## Franswa (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et voila le plus bô..... ça roule.......?


 salut stook 
alors c'était bien l'AES ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Vite, on va passer à 100 pages !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Je peut le faire !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> salut stook
> alors c'était bien l'AES ?



c'etait...heu......je sais pas trop comment dire.....heu.....


*Enorme*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Les 100 pages ! Les 100 pages ! Les 100 pages ! Les 100 pages ! Les 100 pages !   :rateau:




yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssss !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

100


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

J'ai gagné !!!!!


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> J'ai gagné !!!!!


   

et sinon, tu devrais te réjouir de mes nombreux pseudos, si tu vois ce que je veux dire ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Oui, mais bon, c'est pas sport....

Un pacte c'est sport, pleins de comptes... je pense pas


----------



## Franswa (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'etait...heu......je sais pas trop comment dire.....heu.....
> 
> 
> *Enorme*


    

Moi j'ai vu Globalcut lundi aprem à la plage après une session de surf


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> J'ai gagné !!!!!





un  Pois chiche en or ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un  Pois chiche en or ?



Si  tu  me l'offre


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai vu Globalcut lundi aprem à la plage après une session de surf



super, c'etait cool...?

je n'en doute pas en meme temps...;


----------



## Franswa (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super, c'etait cool...?
> 
> je n'en doute pas en meme temps...;


 Trop cool !!!   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

j'espere qu'un de ces jours on aura l'occaz de se rencontrer,  en AES par exemple.....
faudrait que vous en fassiez une sur la cote.....Toys m'en parlait il y a peu....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Sur la cote d'opale ?


----------



## Franswa (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'espere qu'un de ces jours on aura l'occaz de se rencontrer,  en AES par exemple.....
> faudrait que vous en fassiez une sur la cote.....Toys m'en parlait il y a peu....


 Uep en Bretagne !!!  Ce serait sympatouille 


PS : Signature MAJ


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Uep en Bretagne !!!  Ce serait sympatouille
> 
> 
> PS : Signature MAJ



ben oui, pensez y....moi si on me previens a l'avance, je veux bien venir......


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Uep en Bretagne !!!  Ce serait sympatouille


Moi aussi je peux venir en Bretagne quand vous voulez


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

bon, je vous laisse je vais au resto, @+


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Moi je vais en aout en Bretagne dans la région de mon père


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vous laisse je vais au resto, @+


Bonne soirée 

Moi ce soir, c'est stars wars à 3 heures du matin :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mai 2005)

*APÉROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!*​


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

j'ai vu iun rayon de soleil sur paris


----------



## Franswa (17 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais en aout en Bretagne dans la région de mon père


 c'est où ???  Peut être qu'on est voisin...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée
> 
> Moi ce soir, c'est stars wars à 3 heures du matin :love:



j'y vais ce week end en projection privé, je suis invité par smart (les voitures...) donc j'attendrai de toute facon j'ai plein de truc prevu d'ici là....

bon, passez tous un bonne soirée et @+ 

ps: salut le poisson et le purfilsdel'apero.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: salut le poisson et le purfilsdel'apero.....




*Lepurfilsdel'apéro....*si j'y avais pensé plus tôt !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est où ???  Peut être qu'on est voisin...


Quimper


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

suite a un post vu sur tiger, j'ai voulu contacter la personne pour lui demander une precision......
au lieu d'un "petite explication tiger stp" comme titre d message , j'ai mis 


*demande en mariage*



ce n'etait pas le but, mais la personne a lu en premier lieu mon message


----------



## Franswa (17 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Quimper


 vive la bretagne profonde !!!   :love:


----------



## Franswa (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suite a un post vu sur tiger, j'ai voulu contacter la personne pour lui demander une precision......
> au lieu d'un "petite explication tiger stp" comme titre d message , j'ai mis
> 
> 
> ...


 Bien joué Robertav !!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mai 2005)

dcz_
 aux autres!


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

tout le monde


----------



## Stargazer (17 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir la foule !!!


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suite a un post vu sur tiger, j'ai voulu contacter la personne pour lui demander une precision......
> au lieu d'un "petite explication tiger stp" comme titre d message , j'ai mis
> 
> 
> ...


   

Tu es la meilleure


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> dcz_
> aux autres!


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Mai 2005)

bonsoir


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mai 2005)

je suis complètement crevé!
j'ai eu un entretien d'embauche hier soir et ce soir, et je remets ça demain matin...
Je suis content mais super crevé...
J'ai même plus le temps de poster par ici, c'est dire...
Bon allez, je retourne bouquiner un peu avant de me coucher
 à tous.


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

>



:style:


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à dcz_.

C'est rageant !
A charge de revanche dcz


----------



## Franswa (17 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir la foule !!!


 Bonsoir Star gazeurrrrrr


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

Bon salut à tous,


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

à demain,


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

bonne nuit à tous,


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

et à toutes


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mai 2005)

Bonne nuit le normand! et aussi les autres...


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

faites de beaux rèves.


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

ça y est 200.
Bon je sais on est loin des 4000 et quelques de certains, mais 
"petit floodeur deviendra grand, pourvu que les modos lui laissent la vie" (proverbe flood)


----------



## Stargazer (17 Mai 2005)

Tiens tu signes plus tes posts ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

J'aime le bon vin


----------



## Stargazer (17 Mai 2005)

Comme pas mal de gens ... Mais c'est pas une raison pour devenir tout rouge !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'aime le bon vin


 T'inquiètes, t'es pas l'seul... :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> faites de beaux rêves



 :sleep: _you too_ :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (17 Mai 2005)

Au fait, je remercie Globalcut     

Pourquoi ??? 

Pour sa nouvelle signature :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, je remercie Globalcut
> 
> Pourquoi ???
> 
> Pour sa nouvelle signature :love:


 Tiens oui... 
Sympa de sa part de faire connaître ton blog


----------



## Stargazer (17 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai que sa nouvelle signature est sympa !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que *ça* nouvelle signature est sympa !


rrrhooo c'est quand même gros ça


----------



## Franswa (17 Mai 2005)

C'est trop cool "ça" n'est ce pas Stargazer 

;o)©


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop cool "ça" n'est ce pas Stargazer
> 
> ;o)©


 :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

Ok les 'zamis, jplonge dans mon lit :sleep:

_Bonne nuit à tous_


----------



## Stargazer (17 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> rrrhooo c'est quand même gros ça



C'est l'émotion ça va ... :rose:


----------



## Franswa (17 Mai 2005)

bonne nuit 

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Alors bonne nuit franswa


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2005)

Pas mal en effet


----------



## toys (18 Mai 2005)

salut les amiches 

tous est ok se soir?

on est partie pour une nuit de folly


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2005)

Je ramène la liane ... :rose: :mouais:


----------



## elektroseb (18 Mai 2005)

Qui c'est qui roule?


----------



## toys (18 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est qui roule?




moi je veut bien 
 


mais faut fournir j ai que dalle


----------



## elektroseb (18 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> moi je veut bien
> 
> 
> 
> mais faut fournir j ai que dalle



Pffff, si c'est pour dire une connerie, je peux le faire!!!  :rateau: 

bon, je roule....


----------



## toys (18 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Pffff, si c'est pour dire une connerie, je peux le faire!!!  :rateau:
> 
> bon, je roule....




quoi je n'est que des clopes et en plus chez moi s'est no drugs (mais j adore roulé)


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Mai 2005)

ce lieu de flood semble correspondre à un vrai besoin du tout et du rien .. un vrai succès, il est presque toujours en tête des discussions les plus visitées    

comme quoi ... même des humeurs de rien font du bien .. surtout que malgré tout, on se retrouve tous avec le point commun de créer et de partager sur macs ... 

prenez soin de vous tous les amis


----------



## toys (18 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ce lieu de flood semble correspondre à un vrai besoin du tout et du rien .. un vrai succès, il est presque toujours en tête des discussions les plus visitées
> 
> comme quoi ... même des humeurs de rien font du bien .. surtout que malgré tout, on se retrouve tous avec le point commun de créer et de partager sur macs ...
> 
> prenez soin de vous tous les amis




prend soin de toi aussi l'ami et que le flood soit avec toi


----------



## katelijn (18 Mai 2005)

Bonne nuit à tous!


----------



## cassandre57 (18 Mai 2005)

Bonne nuit les gens !  (moi, il me reste du taf...) :modo:


----------



## chupastar (18 Mai 2005)

Ah ouaiiiiiis c'est cool ça!


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est qui roule?



Ah mais moi je parlais de liane ... Folly (si joliment écrit par toys   ) pas de la liane, liane !


----------



## toys (18 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais moi je parlais de liane ... Folly (si joliment écrit par toys   ) pas de la liane, liane !



ca fait un moment quelle a rien sortie elle? 


en fait s'est pas ci mal (qu elle n'est rien sortie)


----------



## toys (18 Mai 2005)

bonne nuits les floogeur


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2005)

Comme elle disait dans une de ses chansons, ça va, ça vient ça te prend là comme ça ... Mais du moment que l'envie ne lui reprend pas de faire un album ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mai 2005)

bon, bonne nuit....:sleep:


----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, bonne nuit....:sleep:


bonne nuit 

je vais faire de même :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mai 2005)

Bonjour...
Et Valoriel, un petit défi???
Passez le 1000 aujourd'hui (ça c'est facile) MAIS
sans poster dans ce fil... ( plus dur...)
Alors, tu relèves le défi?
Une journée sans flooder, tu t'en ses capable?


----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour...
> Et Valoriel, un petit défi???
> Passez le 1000 aujourd'hui (ça c'est facile) MAIS
> sans poster dans ce fil... ( plus dur...)
> ...


Hum, défi tentant :hein:

Je l'accepte à une seule condition, tu me permet de réaliser un quatre à la suite ici


----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2005)

et tu me laisses fêter mes 1000 posts dans ce même sujet


----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2005)

3 ...


----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2005)

4 ... 

 bonne journée et à ce soir


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mai 2005)

Tu n'as même pas attendu mon accord  
Allez, bonne nuit et bon courage...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu un entretien d'embauche hier soir et ce soir, et je remets ça demain matin...




je croise les doigts   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

'lut les tanches  :love:


----------



## NED (18 Mai 2005)

Ha oui ca sentirai le poisson par Ici ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui ca sentirai le poisson par Ici ?




Non, non. Seulement le vieux Jedi vert...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui ca sentirai le poisson par Ici ?



Grug, sors de sous le bar   :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Grug, sors de sous le bar   :rateau:



Qui a oublié de changer l'eau de son bocal ???


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

L'odeur viendrait du bocal ?  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse-, mon tour de quoi ? de changer l'eau du bocal de Grug ? de sortir du bar ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> -lepurfilsdelasagesse-, mon tour de quoi ? de changer l'eau du bocal de Grug ? de sortir du bar ?



... de changer l'eau du bocal
... sinon, si son eau reste sale
... ben il s'agite...

... oui quoi... agité du bocal tout ça....

Hum... :mouais:  





_... mal réveillé moi..._


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Vi, il est un peu agité là... :hosto:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vi, il est un peu agité là... :hosto:



à moins que ce ne soit le chlore de la piscine de l'Avignonnade qui l'agite comme ça ...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Le chlore, çà doit bien nettoyer les branchies


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Le chlore, çà doit bien nettoyer les branchies




Oui, mais ça lessive le cerveau aussi...


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)




----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Et c'est reparti dans les "  "


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

*Et voilà que la machine à bouler s'enraye encore une fois...*
 

Serais-je donc trop généreux ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Que la force soit avec vous !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est reparti dans les "  "




*Ouais c'est dingue*
On se croirait dans les users de l'aurore ou dans présentez vous...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Diiiiiiiiiiiingue


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Bon, les gars, j'ai pris une bonne résolution  je vais ralentir sur le flood parce que bon, les partiels arrivent


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Que la force soit avec vous !



Un rebelle !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les gars, j'ai pris une bonne résolution  je vais ralentir sur le flood parce que bon, les partiels arrivent



C'est çà, va réviser feignant


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

N'empèche, les Jedi ils sont plus forts que les siths !!!   mais les siths sont plus marrants


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

*Les gens ne sont vraiment pas sages ici...*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

t'as un vrai costume de trooper comme au festival de cannes ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Au fait,gKatarn      PADI ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Nan, fédéraste


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nan, fédéraste



Moi PADI (OWD  ) Je sait ue c'est pas super, mais bon, on va pas lancer le débat ici


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

depuis 4/5 jours je reçois des mail d'inconnus 
avec des liens sur de sites allemand


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

moi PADI too


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> depuis 4/5 jours je reçois des mail d'inconnus
> avec des liens sur de sites allemand



ça s'appelle du spam 


t'as laissé ton adresse mail sur un site ou un forum  ?


----------



## Lamar (18 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tu signes plus tes posts ?  :love:



Nan, c'est vrai que ça ralentit le flood et ça le rend moins efficace.:style::style:


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> depuis 4/5 jours je reçois des mail d'inconnus
> avec des liens sur de sites allemand


 
idem, c'est infernal!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> moi PADI too



OWD ou AOWD (ou divemaster   )  ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça s'appelle du spam
> 
> 
> t'as laissé ton adresse mail sur un site ou un forum  ?




a part ici non......et puis toutes mes boites sont envaies :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> depuis 4/5 jours je reçois des mail d'inconnus
> avec des liens sur de sites allemand



Toi, t'as encore laisser trainer ton adresse email ou fallait pas !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

C'est le virus Sober.Q


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Nan, c'est vrai que ça ralentit le flood et ça le rend moins efficace.:style::style:



à 201 messages depuis le 06/01/2005, on peut pas te qualifier de flooder...


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> OWD ou AOWD (ou divemaster  ) ?


OWD en Egypte
AOWD en Indonésie (plutot rock n roll)


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2005)

Deux à 11h 18, trois à 11h19 et deux à 11h20, y a du traffic, ici !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Moi PADI (OWD  ) Je sait ue c'est pas super, mais bon, on va pas lancer le débat ici





			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> moi PADI too



Faut pas avoir honte


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est le virus Sober.Q




et je fais quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a part ici non......et puis toutes mes boites sont envaies :mouais:



Si tu l'a laissée en clair ici, c'est surement un robot floodeur qui l'a enregistrer... il te faut un antispam


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas avoir honte


 
t'aime pas les vidéos et "have fun"

(PADI, c'est assez infantile, c'est vrai)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> OWD en Egypte
> AOWD en Indonésie (plutot rock n roll)




OWD en République dominicaine, c'étais réglo  exam écrit et tout . Par contre ça va bientot faire un an et j'ai toujours pas reçu ma carte plistifiée malgré plusieurs relances.... va falloir que j'appelle en anglais :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Si tu l'a laissée en clair ici, c'est surement un robot floodeur qui l'a enregistrer... il te faut un antispam



Ben, j'avais ce problème à une époque, puis, ça a fini par se calmer tout seul


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Oui, si tu les vire direct ils finissent par la considérer non valable... par contre si tu répond.... la cata !!!


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'aime pas les vidéos et "have fun"
> 
> (PADI, c'est assez infantile, c'est vrai)



Meuh, non... comme partout, il y a des gens vraiment bien et d'autres... moins. C'est le côté _mercantile _ à outrance que me gêne le plus... Pour le reste, US ou FR, la physiologie du plongeur doit être à peu près la même


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> OWD en République dominicaine, c'étais réglo  exam écrit et tout . Par contre ça va bientot faire un an et j'ai toujours pas reçu ma carte plistifiée malgré plusieurs relances.... va falloir que j'appelle en anglais :rateau:


 
t'as qu'à aller plonger dans les coins reculés d'indonésie: ils demandent aucune carte, rien, ça coute rien, et tu descends à 40m sur commande  

rock'n roll


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'as encore laisser trainer ton adresse email ou fallait pas !



*Les gens ne sont vraiment pas sages ici..*


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Meuh, non... comme partout, il y a des gens vraiment bien et d'autres... moins. C'est le côté _mercantile _à outrance que me gêne le plus... Pour le reste, US ou FR, la physiologie du plongeur doit être à peu près la même


 
je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, mais comme j'habitais en Egypte avant, c'était PADI only, j'allais pas non plus faire la fine bouche et revenir en France faire mon stage en piscine  alors que je pouvais fumer des bédos avec mes potes les bedoins


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'as qu'à aller plonger dans les coins reculés d'indonésie: ils demandent aucune carte, rien, ça coute rien, et tu descends à 40m sur commande
> 
> rock'n roll



Et quel est le taux de pertes ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, mais comme j'habitais en Egypte avant, c'était PADI only, j'allais pas non plus faire la fine bouche et revenir en France faire mon stage en piscine  alors que je pouvais fumer des bédos avec mes potes les bedoins


Clair 
Mais si tu as l'occasion de passer d'autres niveaux, essaie de négocier une carte CMAS équivalente : çà coûte pas bcp plus cher et çà ouvre des portes où PADI n'est pas en position de force


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Clair
> Mais si tu as l'occasion de passer d'autres niveaux, essaie de négocier une carte CMAS équivalente : çà coûte pas bcp plus cher et çà ouvre des portes où PADI n'est pas en position de force



MAis PADI est presque partout


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et quel est le taux de pertes ?


 
je sais pas, mais je suis retrouvé avec des mecs avec de gros compteurs, 3-400 plongées, et après les sessions, ils m'ont dit que ça avait été chaud 

premier jour, première plongée, 37m.
deuxième jour, une épage à 40m, un peu compliquée, alors que j'avais demandé à avoir un traitement à la hauteur de mon niveau, c'est à dire pas grand chose (théoriquemejnt limité à 18m à ce moment, parce que encore OW)

bref, un peu chaud  

Les bédoins, à côté, c'est des maniaques de la sécu


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Purée....je viens d'appeler PADI Europe, ils parlent pas vraiement bien français... en plus ils ne te connaisent pas et c'est direct "tu envoie un email à..."   MDR !!!!

JE sent que je vais encore bien galérer....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

Et moi qui pensais que vous parliez de ce Paddy là...


----------



## yoffy (18 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> depuis 4/5 jours je reçois des mail d'inconnus
> avec des liens sur de sites allemand



As tu pris connaissance de cela ?


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

tu prends un vol pour Bangkok de suite et tu vas te faire faire une fausse carte illico.


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Et moi qui pensais que vous parliez de ce Paddy là...


 
mais oui, c'est celà!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu prends un vol pour Bangkok de suite et tu vas te faire faire une fausse carte illico.



Une Dive Master ??


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> MAis PADI est presque partout


Mais un petit village gaulois résiste encore et toujours à l'envahisseur


----------



## Lamar (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les gars, j'ai pris une bonne résolution  je vais ralentir sur le flood parce que bon, les partiels arrivent



Sage résolution !
Bon courage (pour ce qui concerne le flood, parce que pour les partiels je ne m'inquiète pas pour toi).


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> depuis 4/5 jours je reçois des mail d'inconnus
> avec des liens sur de sites allemand



ce sont des virus pour PC. envoie les à Bioman, il va adorer...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

C'est trop dur, je suis accro


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas, mais je suis retrouvé avec des mecs avec de gros compteurs, 3-400 plongées, et après les sessions, ils m'ont dit que ça avait été chaud
> 
> premier jour, première plongée, 37m.
> deuxième jour, une épage à 40m, un peu compliquée, alors que j'avais demandé à avoir un traitement à la hauteur de mon niveau, c'est à dire pas grand chose (théoriquemejnt limité à 18m à ce moment, parce que encore OW)
> ...



rock'n'roll comme tu disais... et comme PADI te fait signer une décharge, comme quoi, même s'ils ont fait une faute caractérisée ayant entraîné des séquelles graves ou pire, tu t'engage à ne pas les attaquer au tribunal, tutti va bene


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Une Dive Master ??


 
dive master, c'est essentiellement de la parlote, des cheveux blonds oxygénés, le teint bronzés, des biceps, et une absence de cerveau. pas besoin de carte


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Ce qui m'a choqué (même en étant débutant) c'est que pour faire les entrainement de remontée d'urgence, on se met à 3m sous la surface seulement et ils te disent "tu remonte en palmant et en fesant "houuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu" tout le long de la remontée )

C'est comme le palier théorique... le fesait jamais


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ce sont des virus pour PC. envoie les à Bioman, il va adorer...




c'est ça !!!!!!!!!!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

donne lui encore une bonne excuse pour s'acheter encore du matos !!!!!


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> dive master, c'est essentiellement de la parlote, des cheveux blonds oxygénés, le teint bronzés, des biceps, et une absence de cerveau. pas besoin de carte


Une fois de plus, tout dépend où... Il y en a qui connaissent leur boulot et d'autres avec lesquels je n'aimerais pas plonger en Manche :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> dive master, c'est essentiellement de la parlote, des cheveux blonds oxygénés, le teint bronzés, des biceps, et une absence de cerveau. pas besoin de carte



C'est marrant, c'est le même gars qui tiend la caméra et te vends le DVD de ta plongée pour 80¤


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Tu plonge dans la manche ? (c'est min coin   mais j'y plonge pas )


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> rock'n'roll comme tu disais... et comme PADI te fait signer une décharge, comme quoi, même s'ils ont fait une faute caractérisée ayant entraîné des séquelles graves ou pire, tu t'engage à ne pas les attaquer au tribunal, tutti va bene


 
oui, ça c'est sur, mais décharge ou pas, compte tenu de l'endroit (îles toggians = 10h de bateau / 1 fois pas semaine de la première ville), de toutes façons, pas de secours


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

80¤, t'as eu une réduc ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> 80¤, t'as eu une réduc ?



Les cours de tecniques de vente  avec position affichée, position objectif


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tu plonge dans la manche ? (c'est min coin   mais j'y plonge pas )


Environ 90% de mes plongées, faute de temps/d'argent d'aller 2 mois par an sous les tropiques


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tu plonge dans la manche ? (c'est min coin   mais j'y plonge pas )


 
uniquement en voyage et mers tropicales . Ma peau ne supporte pas des températures d'eau inférieures à 30°C, sinon elle gonfle et je ne peux plus descendre, à moins de rajouter 20kg


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Environ 90% de mes plongées, faute de temps/d'argent d'aller 2 mois par an sous les tropiques



Vers quel endroit (si c'est pas indiscret)


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Et à Groix le WE prochain


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Cherbourg, Centre Fédéral


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Ha oui, mon coin de la manche c'est plutot Hardelot, Le Touquet...   bref... du sable fin et tout plat et rien a voir


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Une fois de plus, tout dépend où... Il y en a qui connaissent leur boulot et d'autres avec lesquels je n'aimerais pas plonger en Manche :rateau:


 
oui oui, bien sur  

je disais cela, parce que j'en ai croisé une quantité (en habitant en Egypte, j'allais à peu près tous les 15 jours sur la mer rouge) qui se la jouaient en sortant des propos mystiques à deux balles, et à chaque fois, j'avais l'impression qu'il y avait une caméra cachée


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui oui, bien sur
> 
> je disais cela, parce que j'en ai croisé une quantité (en habitant en Egypte, j'allais à peu près tous les 15 jours sur la mer rouge) qui se la jouaient en sortant des propos mystiques à deux balles, et à chaque fois, j'avais l'impression qu'il y avait une caméra cachée



Donne des exemples qu'on rigole un peu


----------



## NED (18 Mai 2005)

Moi j'ai passé mon PADI en australie sur la barrière de corail y'a 6 ans!
mais depuis j'ai pas replongé en bouteille, ca me retenterai bien, faudrait que je me remette a niveau.
Je me suis mis au kite surf aussi, on peut pas tout faire non plus.
Mais le Dive c'est le kiff total !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui, mon coin de la manche c'est plutot Hardelot, Le Touquet...   bref... du sable fin et tout plat et rien a voir



Qq épaves au large 



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui oui, bien sur
> je disais cela, parce que j'en ai croisé une quantité (en habitant en Egypte, j'allais à peu près tous les 15 jours sur la mer rouge) qui se la jouaient en sortant des propos mystiques à deux balles, et à chaque fois, j'avais l'impression qu'il y avait une caméra cachée


Vers Dahab, au hasard... Les divers qui dissertent en fumant la chicha ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai passé mon PADI en australie sur la barrière de corail y'a 6 ans!
> mais depuis j'ai pas replongé en bouteille, ca me retenterai bien, faudrait que je me remette a niveau.
> Je me suis mis au kite surf aussi, on peut pas tout faire non plus.
> Mais le Dive c'est le kiff total !



Allez NED, viens que je te fasse ta formation N2  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Environ 90% de mes plongées, faute de temps/d'argent d'aller 2 mois par an sous les tropiques


 
billet sec pour le Caire à 300¤+ Une case rudimentaire pour 1¤ par nuit. Repas pour 2¤. Plongée à 25$. C'est jouable


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Allez NED, viens que je te fasse ta formation N2  :rateau:



T'as quel niveau ? 

(y a des tarifs Macgé???   )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> billet sec pour le Caire à 300¤+ Une case rudimentaire pour 1¤ par nuit. Repas pour 2¤. Plongée à 25$. C'est jouable



Et en plus t'a la tourista en cadeau !!! (système de chauffage rapide intégré à la combi  )


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vers Dahab, au hasard... Les divers qui dissertent en fumant la chicha ?


 
Yeap, c'est pas cher, et  à l'époque, c'était à peu près vide. A 8h de bus de nuit de chez moi, ça le faisait bien 

Les divers insupportables sont les jeunots anglais. Les bedoins, c'est plus smooth


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> billet sec pour le Caire à 300¤+ Une case rudimentaire pour 1¤ par nuit. Repas pour 2¤. Plongée à 25$. C'est jouable



Vi, mais j'aurai du mal à faire accepter ces conditions à Mme gKat' et faut que je trouve une baby-sitter pour 4 gamins


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Pourquoi ta pastille elle est rouge yvos ?


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus t'a la tourista en cadeau !!! (système de chauffage rapide intégré à la combi  )


 
meu non, c'est pour les chochottes, ça.

La tourista, généralement, je l'ai au retour


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Les divers insupportables sont les jeunots anglais. Les bedoins, c'est plus smooth


Pendant un séjour à Sharm, Mme et moi nous sommes tombés 2 jours de suite sur un bateau d'angliches (cause, le bateau de frenchies avait des soucis de moteur et il a fallu répartir les troupes) : les 2 meilleurs jours du séjour, les gars cool et sympa, habitués à plonger en mer du Nord...


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ta pastille elle est rouge yvos ?


 
quelle pastille?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Juste à coté de ta boule disco


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> T'as quel niveau ?
> 
> (y a des tarifs Macgé???   )



Pas de tarifs MacG : chuis bénévole 
Mais je peux voir pour te trouver des bons moniteurs sur Lille


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Juste à coté de ta boule disco


Rouge, çà veut dire qu'il n'est pas en ligne.


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pendant un séjour à Sharm, Mme et moi nous sommes tombés 2 jours de suite sur un bateau d'angliches (cause, le bateau de frenchies avait des soucis de moteur et il a fallu répartir les troupes) : les 2 meilleurs jours du séjour, les gars cool et sympa, habitués à plonger en mer du Nord...


 
une petite généralité sur les anglais: en voyage, j'ai toujours trouvé qu'ils étaient bien plus sympas que les frenchies. 

une seconde généralité: en mer rouge, il y a de tout, des touristes, des plongeurs, des plongeurs touristes, des blaireaux, des plongeurs touristes blaireaux, des blaireurs plongeurs touristes  alors des fois, ya des dive masters assez ridicules


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Il a du cocher la case pour masquer sa présence en ligne.


(y a pas la mer à Lille   )


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rouge, çà veut dire qu'il n'est pas en ligne.


 
mais si je suis en ligne 

ah, ça doit être le mode invisible..je vais le retirer


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça !!!!!!!!!!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> donne lui encore une bonne excuse pour s'acheter encore du matos !!!!!



Non, non, jujste pour lui montrer que sur Mac on est tranquilles...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, jujste pour lui montrer que sur Mac on est tranquilles...




Bang Bang !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Et, vous avez un couteau de plongée ? Le mien on dirait le couteau de Rambo


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Ben, t'as un couteau quoi


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Bon, allez bonap 
A la graille


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Mais franchement ça fait peur  

http://www.beuchat.fr/catalogue/index.cfm?action=voir_produit&scat=18&idp=86


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et, vous avez un couteau de plongée ? Le mien on dirait le couteau de Rambo


 
pratique uniquement pour le saucission. En dehors de ça..


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Et si tu te fait attaquer par un requin ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pratique uniquement pour le saucission. En dehors de ça..




*Saucission*
Contraction de saucisson et fion ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Les coquilles StJacques à déguster sous l'eau aussi, miam 
Sinon, pour les filets de pêcheur çà peut servir... pour le reste


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Une envie de meurtre ?    :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu te fait attaquer par un requin ?



Mouahahahahahahahaha, dsl 

Regarde ton couteau puis regarde ses dents : voilà, t'as compris...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

un bon coup dans le cerveau je suis certain qu'il est calmé


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu te fait attaquer par un requin ?


 
t'as oublié les fondamentaux: attitude non négative envers la faune. Les couteaux, c'est pour les cas où tu pourrais être emmelé. 
Les requins que j'ai vu, ils avaient plus peur qu'autre chose


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Saucission*
> Contraction de saucisson et fion ?


 
exactement, dans mes bras


----------



## toys (18 Mai 2005)

salut les amiches 


tous y vas bien?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, jujste pour lui montrer que sur Mac on est tranquilles...




sa va venir......  

eptit a petit sa vient, il me pose de plus en plus de question sur mac
hier soir il a voulu savoir sur le  "montage video" ce que je pouvais faire.....

je lui laisse encore 2 ans , puis il sera bien cuit !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Bon, v manger  aplus les gens!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, v manger  aplus les gens!



Bon, v bosser   aplus les gens!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

*bon app a toussssss !!!!!*     

nous voila bien tranquilles pendant 2h
le temp que les flodeurs se goinfrent le ventre


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut les amiches
> 
> 
> tous y vas bien?


 
salut


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je lui laisse encore 2 ans , puis il sera bien cuit !!!!!!



'tain, ça, ça s'appelle mijoter !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon app a toussssss !!!!!*
> 
> nous voila bien tranquilles pendant 2h
> le temp que les flodeurs se goinfrent le ventre



Nan, chuis déjà revenu


----------



## NED (18 Mai 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai même bouffé devant mon Mac.
purée ca demande un travail de dingue le flood pro !
 :style:


----------



## elektroseb (18 Mai 2005)

les maniaques du flood


----------



## NED (18 Mai 2005)

Combien de messages peut-on poster en une journée en floodant bien?
50, 100, 200?
Quelqu'un a-t-il un record? authentique bien sur?


----------



## Grug (18 Mai 2005)

une centaine c'est faisable calmement  

pourquoi ? tu te lances ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2005)

C'est du full Time comme job...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> une centaine c'est faisable calmement
> 
> pourquoi ? tu te lances ?




tennis ?


----------



## Grug (18 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tennis ?


 ping.


----------



## Grug (18 Mai 2005)

pong.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tennis ?



Non, merci. Depuis que Mac Enroe est mort, j'ai arrêté de regarder


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

donc pas de tennis ni de ping pong .....

escrime ou equitation alors?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Hello les flood de mon coeur


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

au fait fab ......








tu as pas encore trouvé un toit ?


----------



## toys (18 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pong.




ho oui ho oui un pong


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Et vous trouvez ça drole !!!   :rateau:


----------



## toys (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et vous trouvez ça drole !!!   :rateau:




oui et alors


comment se passe la cate des foodeurs (un nouveau recru cette nuit)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Pour l'instant ça va mal  on a un problème avec un "multicomptiste"


----------



## toys (18 Mai 2005)

un quoi? un multi con


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

En fait valoriel c'est azéron et azéron c'est valoriel.... :rateau:


----------



## toys (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> En fait valoriel c'est azéron et azéron c'est valoriel.... :rateau:




ho al vache s'est double face


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

T'as des autres comptes toi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> En fait valoriel c'est azéron et azéron c'est valoriel.... :rateau:





			
				Toys a dit:
			
		

> un quoi? un multi con...



vous en etes toujours là...?..
faut avancer les gars....ça fait bientot 24 heures...  



 salut a tous.


----------



## toys (18 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> T'as des autres comptes toi ?




non pas encore mais au que je m'en prépare un en cas de ban!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Moi, un ça me fatigue déjà


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Bon, je pense qu'on va laisser tomber ce pacte  parce que c'est un peu du n'importe quoi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au fait fab ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fin juin, logiquement. J'attends la réponse la banque pour le crédit...


----------



## toys (18 Mai 2005)

pour sure s'est n'importe quoi mais bon le flood s'est n'importe quoi donc sa passe.!   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pour sure s'est n'importe quoi mais bon le flood s'est n'importe quoi donc sa passe.!   :rateau:



Certes..... mais bon....


----------



## NED (18 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, merci. Depuis que Mac Enroe est mort, j'ai arrêté de regarder


Il est pas mort McEnroe !!
Ancienne star du tennis mondial, John McEnroe s'est reconverti avec succès en consultant-animateur. L'ancien N.1 mondial, qui commente les tournois du Grand Chelem pour NBC, va animer sa propre émission sur la chaîne de télévision américaine. NBC lui a confié le créneau horaire de la deuxième partie de soirée. Chaque mardi, il animera un programme de variétés articulé autour de plusieurs sujets, avec des invités, de la musique, de l'art et du sport.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

"N'essaie pas. Fais. Ou ne fais pas. Il n'y a pas à essayer"

Attention, l'abus de Star Wars n'est pas dangereux pour la santé


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui et alors
> 
> 
> comment se passe la cate des foodeurs (un nouveau recru cette nuit)



la caste des fllodeurs....hihihihih.....hihihih....   
vous deconnez, .....la caste des nioubes oui.....
des floodeurs......z'avez meme pas un quart des post/jour de robertav ou Global....
meme moi, je fais mieux que vous....hihihih.....
floodeur du dimanche va....


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas mort McEnroe !!
> Ancienne star du tennis mondial, John McEnroe s'est reconverti avec succès en consultant-animateur. L'ancien N.1 mondial, qui commente les tournois du Grand Chelem pour NBC, va animer sa propre émission sur la chaîne de télévision américaine. NBC lui a confié le créneau horaire de la deuxième partie de soirée. Chaque mardi, il animera un programme de variétés articulé autour de plusieurs sujets, avec des invités, de la musique, de l'art et du sport.



Ben voilà, c'est bien ce que je disais.. Il est mort...


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Mai 2005)

Stook, Fab et tous les autres

ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas posté...
Je viens de voir Star Wars III (séance 14h15), Mouais pas mal, je dis pas au niveau de l'intêret de l'histoire, ca boucle la boucle.
Mais c'est dans un déchainement de violence que bascule la république dans la dictature d l'empire :mouais:, si c'est vrai.

Mais comme tous les star wars, il est magnifique et très bien réalisé.

Je le déconseille aux moins de 12 ans.


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Stook, Fab et tous les autres
> 
> ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas posté...
> Je viens de voir Star Wars III (séance 14h15), Mouais pas mal, je dis pas au niveau de l'intêret de l'histoire, ca boucle la boucle.
> ...



 Avril et fab'fab...

ça boume tous les deux...?...


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Mai 2005)

Moi ca va, mais je suis très fatigué et deboussolé depuis quelques temps, il est temp que les vacances arrivent, plus que 5-6 semaines...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Moi juste un mois et je suis en vacances


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mai 2005)

youhou, bon, je vais y aller, moi......
une petit ballade, un petit apero et hop.....

donc a bientot vous tous...


----------



## duracel (18 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> youhou, bon, je vais y aller, moi......
> une petit ballade, un petit apero et hop.....
> 
> donc a bientot vous tous...




Bon apéro.
Je vais t'imiter.


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mai 2005)

salut....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

moi là je.........pele mele......

mamancherie arrive samedi , je sort du bain, je suis raplapa
je dois commander encore une place de theatre , j'ai soif
ral bol de canal j , j'ai le cheveux en petard , pas reussi a me coiffer
et tati et tata........


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

Dans 4 jours je serai à SAN FRANCICO et je commence serieusement a trépigner    :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Je m'en vais boire un coup, a+


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

Jamais vu un bar pareil ou tout le monde se débine pour aller boire un coup


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mai 2005)

Je rentre du taf, complètement crevé!
je suis heureux, mon entretien pour un autre taf ce matin c'est super bien passé, je revois le mec la semaine prochaine, que du bonheur 
Voila...


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Jamais vu un bar pareil ou tout le monde se débine pour aller boire un coup



Pareil, jamais vu ça...
Ils ne vous plaît pas ce troquet


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

ba la, le  plan, c'est plutôt bière en terrasse d'ici quelques minutes..fait beau


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

Quessss que vous prenez Monsieur ?  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

des gencives de porcs...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

*ça abrase velu !!!

J'écris gros aujourd'hui... j'aime bien, et puis, c'est pas plus con qu'autre chose...
*


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *ça abrase velu !!!
> 
> J'écris gros aujourd'hui... j'aime bien, et puis, c'est pas plus con qu'autre chose...
> *




c'est déjà un but en soi


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> des gencives de porcs...



Vous pourriez pas dire a vot copain de crier moins fort , j'ai pas bien compri c'qui veux boire ... l'est déja cuit celui là   :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'écris gros aujourd'hui... j'aime bien, et puis, c'est pas plus con qu'autre chose...
> *




t'es encore là toi ?   

et le resto avec madame?   
elle est pas encore prete ou tu as changé d'avis?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

*Non, on est pret, mais je regarde bien que tout le monde soit servi ici avant de partir..*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Non, on est pret, mais je regarde bien que tout le monde soit servi ici avant de partir..*




hulla haiiii       

le poullaier t'as reduit en mere poule?


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Non, on est pret, mais je regarde bien que tout le monde soit servi ici avant de partir..*


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

J'écris gros aujourd'hui... j'aime bien, et puis, c'est pas plus con qu'autre chose...
[/size][/b][/QUOTE]

pense aq enlever tes boules quies quand tu seras au resto


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hulla haiiii
> 
> le poullaier t'as reduit en mere poule?


*
Bon ça suffit, tu la ramènes trop, je t'ai trop laissé la bride sur le coup... j'aurais pas du, on peut pas vous faire confiance, meilleurE amiE de l'homme ok, mais pas plus...

Alors au pilori, et pour trois jours ça va te calmer.*


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

petard , c'est dur de flooder , faut être un as du post et de la réplique à 2balles


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

*ça commence à venir, tu apprends vite !

Gourmande !*


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mai 2005)

C'est un métier ma brave dame...


----------



## cassandre57 (18 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> petard


Oh pétard ! C'est à Marseille qu'on dit ça non ?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mai 2005)

C'est bon , Valoriel, tu peux revenir par ici...
Tu as relevé mon défi, bravo   
T'es presque un :king: maintenant : 
Allez, c'est le moment, a toi


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

vous m'avez seché tous les deux , ch'sais plus quoi dire


----------



## cassandre57 (18 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> vous m'avez seché tous les deux , ch'sais plus quoi dire


Ben... qu'est-ce que je vous sers, par exemple ?


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Oh pétard ! C'est à Marseille qu'on dit ça non ?



effectivement , je suis pas loing con


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> vous m'avez seché tous les deux , ch'sais plus quoi dire


Tu y arrives bien pourtant, a parler pour ne rien dire


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mai 2005)

Alors, Valoriel, tu fais quoi, je t'avais préparé un beau terrain d'atterrissage...


----------



## cassandre57 (18 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> effectivement , je suis pas loing con


Ah, con, (avec ses variants putain cong et boudu cong) on a ça ici aussi !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Non, on est pret, mais je regarde bien que tout le monde soit servi ici avant de partir..*



Ah, moi j'ai rien vu venir


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Ben... qu'est-ce que je vous sers, par exemple ?



ben ça j'l'ai deja dit mais je crois que je suis pas crédible en tenanciére


----------



## cassandre57 (18 Mai 2005)

Il reste à boire au frigo au moins ?


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, con, (avec ses variants putain cong et boudu cong) on a ça ici aussi !



et ou ça cong ??


----------



## cassandre57 (18 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> et ou ça cong ??


Ébé boudu, regarde ma localisation cong !


----------



## katelijn (18 Mai 2005)

J'ai rien a dire, c'est juste pour tester Safari qui rame comme un malade  
Bon, ça a l'air d'aller, là


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Ébé boudu, regarde ma localisation cong !



Oh oui , que je suis cong .......  

(bientôt 500     :mouais: )


----------



## cassandre57 (18 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui , que je suis cong .......   (bientôt 500     :mouais: )


Ah c'est ça le but de la soirée ? Bientôt MAJOR !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Bong mon coeur fait bong ...


----------



## cassandre57 (18 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien a dire, c'est juste pour tester Safari qui rame comme un malade
> Bon, ça a l'air d'aller, là


Ben ouais, ça va !  Tu bois qqch ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Ce soir c'est du roti de porc et frites, à vous de juger


----------



## cassandre57 (18 Mai 2005)

Arrête putain j'ai la daaaaaaalle !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Et tu vas manger quoi  ?


----------



## cassandre57 (18 Mai 2005)

Je vais faire une zolie tarte aux légumes, d'ailleurs le temps que ça cuise,
je ferai bien de décoller de MacG si je veux bouffer un jour ! 

Amis, à + ! 

(indispo désormais pour cause de grossbouffafisme !) :style:


----------



## yoffy (18 Mai 2005)

Burp ! ...pardon !.....c'était cabillaud avec mélange de légumes surgelés , fromage ,yaourt ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

a table moi aussi ......un goulak hongrois..ou quelqus chose comme cela !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a table moi aussi ......un goulak hongrois..ou quelqus chose comme cela !!!


T'as presque bon, c'est un goulash. Mets une assiette de plus, j'arrive !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

ça ressemble à quelque chose de mangeable ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> ça ressemble à quelque chose de mangeable ?




c'est comme tes coupboul sans message : ça laisse immaginer a tout


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

:love:  :love: *C'est hyper trop bon la Goulasch !!* :love:  :love:

*... mais euh... je croyais que t'aimais pas cuisiner Robertav... ?*


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

et quand le gout lache .....  498


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2005)

On en reparle à 500 ...


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

oh une star vient d'arriver ..... 499


----------



## Franswa (18 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir 
Signature actualisée :love:
sinon ça va ici ? ça flood ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> Signature actualisée :love:
> sinon ça va ici ? ça flood ?


 Tu crois que ma signature s'actualise aussi ? 


 les flooders


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> sinon ça va ici ? ça flood ?



Si ça floode.... ? 
Ben, Sofiping est pas foutue d'en aligner un 500ème....  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (18 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que ma signature s'actualise aussi ?
> 
> 
> les flooders


 Je sais pas... Faudrait demander au gens de cliquer dessus et leur demander après :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> oh une star vient d'arriver ..... 499



 sofiping

 tout le monde !!!

Tu le plantes ce 500ème ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> sofiping
> tout le monde !!!
> Tu le plantes ce 500ème ???



Dingue ça, faut presque le lui demander...  :mouais:    :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2005)

Oui ! Tout l'art de se faire désirer ...


----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2005)

Equipe technique en place, pret pour le direct dans 
5 ...
4 ...
3 ...
2 ...
1 ...

Antenne 






 Musique













 Solo guitare









 Discours dans
5 ...
4 ...
3 ...
2 ...
1 ...

valoriel c'est à toi 






Plus de deux mois après mon inscription, stoppé dans mon élan par les vacances scolaires, toujours soutenu par mes camarades floodeurs et autres membres avisés, voici venu le temps de franchir la barre des




1000 posts



Loin de moi l'idée d'être fier de ce résultat, surtout si l'on compare avec les performances ultrafloodesque de certains mais il est vrai que je tire une légère satisfaction de cet événement.

Et pour cela,

Je voudrais avant tout remercier ma maman, qui ma menée jusqu'ici et qui paye les 29,90¤ d'abonnement internet chaque mois  Ma famille en générale, pour m'avoir soutenu tout au long de ma courte mais néanmoins merveilleuse existence. Mon grand-père en particulier pour m'avoir fait découvrir les macs durant ma tendre jeunesse.

Je voudrais remercier, free pour la qualité de leur service qui m'a permis de flooder et souvent (certains diront parfois) d'entretenir un dialogue constructif autour de problèmes technique. Il me faut aussi penser à EDF, sans qui rien de tout cela n'aurait pu arriver

Je voudrais remercier macgénération, les administrateurs, les violets  et les modérateurs et bien sûr tout les membres de ces merveilleux forums qui me permettent de passer tant de bon moment


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)




----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Même pas, c'est une liste pour remercier gentiment tout ceux qui m'ont soutenu pendant ce fil





			
				yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Nous te porterons à l'olympe !



C'est quand vous voulez!! 

:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et bien sûr tout les membres de ces merveilleux forums qui me permettent de passer tant de bon moment



D'accord on va continuer à écarter nos posts pour laisser passer ton flood  C'est si gentiment demandé


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

>



Ah quand même !!!   

Et félicitations à Valoriel pour son 1000 ème    :love:


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu le plantes ce 500ème ???




 :casse:  :casse:  :casse:Kofkofkof .... wouaaahh fa décoiffe de paffer fe poft  :affraid:


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mai 2005)

Désolé, Valoriel, j'ai plus de coud'boule en stock , mais ca viendra des que possible 
Bravo à tous les 2 , joli combo :king:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2005)

Aaaatchoum !!! :casse: Oh pardon pas trop mal ?


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Aaaatchoum !!! :casse: Oh pardon pas trop mal ?



c'est la poussiére !!!


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

à la place des gencives de porcs, c'était plutôt 9 bières en fait


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> à la place des gencives de porcs, c'était plutôt 9 bières en fait



avec ou sans les dents le service :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2005)

On décapsule toujours avec les dents !


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

il suffit de connaitre le patron et le sourire et toujours au rendez vous.

felicitations valoriel, plus que 17000 messages et tu seras une star virtuelle


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On décapsule toujours avec les dents !



La preuve ...







 :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La preuve ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça marche qu'une fois, après tu es obligé de changer de breuvage..pas très pratique tout cela.

comment ça se fait que tu ne sois pas doté de bras? franchement, c'est pas très normal
 ``

t'as pas de SAV?


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2005)

Je suis en kit et apparemment il manque des pièces et je sais pas lire le suédois !


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La preuve ...



Tu fais comment pour les artichauts


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2005)

Je fais pas justement ...


----------



## sofiping (19 Mai 2005)

Salut et merci pour tous ces petits riens ....... vite , bientot le bug de minuit


----------



## Stargazer (19 Mai 2005)

Trop tard, il m'a attrapé !


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Mai 2005)

joyeux joel à tous!! bonne nuit floodeuses et floodeurs


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2005)

bonne nuit les floodeurs

La fête continue ici


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> joyeux joel à tous!! bonne nuit floodeuses et floodeurs



Tiens, j'croyais qu'on était à Pâques ?  :mouais:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Mai 2005)

Je passe juste en vitesse vous faire un ptit  avant d'aller dormir...


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

bonne nuit DCZ_....


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Salut et merci pour tous ces petits riens ....... vite , bientot le bug de minuit



tu nous quittes pour SF bientot Sofiping......
tu devra nous ramener de belles photos....


...


----------



## sofiping (19 Mai 2005)

ramener de belles photos oui , mais faudra que je fasse des progrés en postage de photos :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ramener de belles photos oui , mais faudra que je fasse des progrés en postage de photos :rose:



t'inquiete, je te filerai un coup de main.....


----------



## sofiping (19 Mai 2005)

oh yes , le RDV est pris


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

....suffit de demander.....


----------



## sofiping (19 Mai 2005)

bon aller , j'etais juste passée pour m'assurer que tout le monde etait bien au chaud


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> bon aller , j'etais juste passée pour m'assurer que tout le monde etait bien au chaud



salut alors et a tres bientot....


----------



## sofiping (19 Mai 2005)

salut stook de la nuit


----------



## toys (19 Mai 2005)

comment vont les floodeur de nuit


----------



## cassandre57 (19 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comment vont les floodeur de nuit


Bien, merci !   Mais là.... je vais au lit ! Je vaus plus que dalle !
Bonne nuit Toys ! et les autres !


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mai 2005)

Pas de post entre 04h du mat' et maintenant, çà craint pour un topic à flood :affraid:

Vous dormez ou quoi ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

*Même pour les floodeurs peuvent dormir et laisser leur clavier refroidir*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

*bonjourrrrrrrr * on est *jeudi     *

ben je sais ici on flode mais pour  le thread de l'aurore je suis en retard   

*bonne journée a tous!!!!!!!!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Même pour les floodeurs peuvent dormir et laisser leur clavier refroidir*



Ah zut, et le mien qui commencait a fondre <img>

Je fais comment alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Ah zut, et le mien qui commencait a fondre <img>
> 
> Je fais comment alors ?




au congelo, il reprendra ses formes


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au congelo, il reprendra ses formes



Et si le congelo est suffisamment grand, une doudonne et tu peux y aller pour te livrer à ton exercice favori


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au congelo, il reprendra ses formes



Bonne idee
Pendant ce temps j'irais boire un cafe et manger une tarte aux pommes
C'est bon la tarte aux pommes avec de la canelle dessus


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

En parlant de tarte au pommes...
*Vous aimez la tarte TATIN © ?*


 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2005)

Salut.
Réunion, rangement, interview, AES. Un bon programme pour cette journée...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Mai 2005)

'fait super beau aujourd'hui  :bebe:


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de tarte au pommes...
> *Vous aimez la tarte TATIN © ?*



Mazette
Cela donne faim
Moi qui vient de manger une bonne tarte aux pommes
J'y retournerais bien

En tout cas, une bonne tarte TATIN c'est bon
Surtout avec le sucre juste ce qu'il faut caramelise dessus
La, en mangerait sur la tete d'un teigneux


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Mazette
> En tout cas, une bonne tarte TATIN c'est bon
> Surtout avec le sucre juste ce qu'il faut caramelise dessus




*Et surtout...*
Ne pas oublier, la boule de glace à la vanille qui va avec


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Y a des choses meilleures que la tarte tatain


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Y a des choses meilleures que la tarte tatain


Ben oui : une tatin après la plongée


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et surtout...*
> Ne pas oublier, la boule de glace à la vanille qui va avec



J'avais pas ose le dire ....
Mazette si on commence ainsi a cette heure la, je ne sais pas comment on va finir ce soir 
A faire des bulles qui sait 

Bon en attendant, je retourne a mes lignes de codes
C'est moins grisant mais cela me permet au moins de pouvoir faire des tartes aux pommes ou mieux des tartes tatins quand je le desire


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Y a des choses meilleures que la tarte tatain


Bouffer un plongeur? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est pas digeste un plongeur. C'est à cause des palmes, ça se digère mal...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Y a des choses meilleures que la tarte tatain



c'est vrai
*le saucisson*






 :love:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et surtout...*
> Ne pas oublier, la boule de glace à la vanille qui va avec




Beuark, quelle faute de goût impardonnable : sur une tatin, c'est de la crème fraiche qu'il faut mettre 

PS : la glace vanille, c'est pour des tartes aux pommes "standard"


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Beuark, quelle faute de goût impardonnable




*Allons allons, n'exagérons pas...*


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mai 2005)

Si je maintiens : pas sur une tatin


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

alors trinquons pour oublier ce vilain malentendu


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mai 2005)

A la tienne


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> A la tienne




La vie de trooper est moins spartiate que je ne le pensais


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mai 2005)

Il faut bien égayer la vie de garnison


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Il faut bien égayer la vie de garnison



Il est ou le contrat pour s'engager ?
j'espere au moins qu'il de la tarte TATIN au dessert avec glace a la vanille ou creme fraiche au choix


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Il est ou le contrat pour s'engager ?
> j'espere au moins qu'il de la tarte TATIN au dessert avec glace a la vanille ou creme fraiche au choix



Oups mange la moitie de la phrase
Car je voulais dire ....

J'espere au moins qu'il y a au mess de la tarte TATIN avec glace a la vanille ou creme fraiche au choix


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mai 2005)

La tatin est réservée aux Vétérans


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> La tatin est réservée aux Vétérans



Arfffff
Bon la soluce c'est de tuer les veterans  et zou aux nouveaux la tarte TATIN 
Mais pas dit que les veterans veuillent bien se faire saucisser en hachis parmentier 
Et les dessous de table ils acceptent les veterans ?


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> A la tienne


Tu trinques au succès de l'empire


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous  J'arrive juste pour le champagne  Puis-je avoir une coupe ?


----------



## Bassman (19 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> La tatin est réservée aux Vétérans


 
Avant c'est la tarte ta gueule


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous  J'arrive juste pour le champagne  Puis-je avoir une coupe ?


Voilà pour vous, gentille demoiselle


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Avant c'est la tarte ta gueule


 

Cela dit, je veux bien essayer mais uniquement de la tarte moissi avec du vert dessus  

Vous m'en mettrez 12 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Voilà pour vous, gentille demoiselle



Merci de votre délicatesse, Monsieur


----------



## Spyro (19 Mai 2005)

Alors, ça floode ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

No


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ça floode ?



Boff :mouais:

Je suis fatigué de la fête 

Merci à tous


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mai 2005)

Je viens de manger, ca fait du bien...
Bon, je retourne au taf, a+ les jeunes!

PS : 





			
				Saloperie de machine qui ne m'aime pas beaucoup :heu: a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Je repars, bonne aprèm ...


----------



## bouilla (19 Mai 2005)

Je te tiens, tu me tiens...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Mai 2005)

Aïeuh! :casse:

(j'ai ris...  :rateau:  )


----------



## duracel (19 Mai 2005)

Ce matin, petit déjeuner : knack-frites, Que du bonheur...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, petit déjeuner : knack-frites, Que du bonheur...


 haha et 100% diététique :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

bise a tous, suis a la bourre méchant almors je vous laisse......

(ps: lepurfils.... le 23 tu m'as dis, c'est bien ça...?....)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

aujourd'hui j'ai les nerfs a vif :

prise de bec avec bioman qu'il est parti siester et
une baffe a fifille pour lui remettre les pendules a l'heure  :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

*1774 messages, j'aurais aimé le signaler 110 posts plus tôt....*


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une baffe a fifille pour lui remettre les pendules a l'heure  :mouais:




kékalafait ?


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui j'ai les nerfs a vif :
> 
> prise de bec avec bioman qu'il est parti siester et
> une baffe a fifille pour lui remettre les pendules a l'heure  :mouais:


Tiens cadeaux


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Et les dessous de table ils acceptent les veterans ?



t'es sur d'avoir les moyens ?


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2005)

lemmy

Ca faisait longtemps!! 

Tu as loupé ça


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> kékalafait ?





elle n'as rien fait en particulier , juste une reponse effronté qui n'a pas eté du tout a mon gout ....... 



a force de tirer sur la corde elle s'est cassé :mouais:


----------



## MrStone (19 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> lemmy
> 
> Ca faisait longtemps!!
> 
> Tu as loupéça




Et tu es fier de toi ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>




le voila le plus beau  :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2005)

bon, je viens de voir cette video   c'est quoi la chanson qui sert a la bande sonore ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> lemmy
> 
> Ca faisait longtemps!!
> 
> Tu as loupé ça



super


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'es sur d'avoir les moyens ?



Euhhhhhhhhhhh pourquoi ?
C'est cher ?
Sinon j'ai des stocks de tablettes de chocolat noir
Cela peut se faire avec ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2005)

Simian -"La breeze"- album "We are your friends "


----------



## MrStone (19 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Simian -"La breeze"- album "We are your friends "




C'tà quel sujet ?

Si c'est pour le "Kelle 2", c'est en face


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'tà quel sujet ?



Simian, c'est la réponse à la question de Mackie au sujet de la pub pour la Pijôt 1007


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Simian, c'est la réponse à la question de Mackie au sujet de la pub pour la Pijôt 1007




 Effectivement


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4,  MrStone



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Simian -"La breeze"- album "We are your friends "



Même réponse que Mr Stone



			
				MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'tà quel sujet ?
> 
> Si c'est pour le "Kelle 2", c'est en face



Là bas tu peux flooder en toute tranquillité     du moment que tu parles Musik


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> TibomonG4,



 Pitch/fork/work


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>



Salut Patron


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2005)

ça roule?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça roule?



Yvos c'est le bar des floodeurs pas des rouleurs


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

Mazette

il fait beau aujourd'hui à Poitiers

Et chez vous ??

J'espere que l'on va sortir les lunettes de soleil de ce style  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ce w.e.


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Yvos c'est le bar des floodeurs pas des rouleurs


 
oups je m'a trompé


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2005)

sinon, ta nouvelle identité, c'est un peu lourdingue, je dis ça, je dis rien 

Pitch c'est quand même plus simple


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oups je m'a trompé



Il vaut mieux que tu sois au courant comme tu reviens de vacances    Ici on ne peut que flooder   Pour rouler, il faudrait ouvrir un bar des rouleurs  et ainsi de suite pour chaque activité. Les coloriés ont vu que l'auto-gestion avait ses limites donc maintenant les floodeurs ont été parqués dans une espèce de réserve naturelle   - mais des irréductibles résistent - et dans certains fils c'est comme cette publicité pour la radio "avant l'heure c'est pas l'heure, après l'heure c'est plus heure".


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Il vaut mieux que tu sois au courant comme tu reviens de vacances  Ici on ne peut que flooder  Pour rouler, il faudrait ouvrir un bar des rouleurs  et ainsi de suite pour chaque activité. Les coloriés ont vu que l'auto-gestion avait ses limites donc maintenant les floodeurs ont été parqués dans une espèce de réserve naturelle  - mais des irréductibles résistent - et dans certains fils c'est comme cette publicité pour la radio "avant l'heure c'est pas l'heure, après l'heure c'est plus heure".


 
ah oui, c'est vrai que ça a l'air de sévir, les users de l'aurore, la nuit, tout ça...

bref, c'est propre et bien policé


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah oui, c'est vrai que ça a l'air de sévir, les users de l'aurore, la nuit, tout ça...



Pourtant il y a certaines aurores en pleine nuit  



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> bref, c'est propre et bien policé



       

En revanche je vois que "la blague du lundi" demeure toujours non modéré


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant il y a certaines aurores en pleine nuit



On n'appelle pas cela des aurores boreales ? 
Tiens en parlant de cela sur Arteradio il y a un tres bon reportage sur un chasseur d'aurores boreales
Cela crepite ....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Bon et ce verre de whisky on se le prend ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bon et ce verre de whisky on se le prend ?



Moi je prefere le Perrier avec une goutte de whisky
Mais tout depend de la grosseur de la goutte bien sur


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

tiens, Laurent_Ibook, je vois que tu as fait des progres, tu ne salues et ne signes plus tes messages....


bon, moi, je t'accompagne cor..........et ames.....


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, Laurent_Ibook, je vois que tu as fait des progres, tu ne salues et ne signes plus tes messages....



Bonjour a toi, si tu permet 
Et vi j'ai progresse
J'ai pris le temps de parcourir ici ou la et zou compris le truc
Du coup, effectivement cela va plus vite pour moi et en plus lisible pour les autres 
C'est beau le progres


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

Mazette .............. 52 deja ?
Oups cela s'arrose
Vu le tempo ............
Tisane pour tout le monde






Je me demande si elle va avoir du succes ma boisson 
Pas sur ... bien que


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Mazette .............. 52 deja ?
> Oups cela s'arrose
> Vu le tempo ............
> Tisane pour tout le monde
> ...




bravo......  
mais je prefere un wisky.....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Hep Yvos ! ça va ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bon et ce verre de whisky on se le prend ?



Ce soir après le dîner de l'AES PARIS...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

52 messages et bientôt ..... 52 ans


----------



## lumai (19 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir après le dîner de l'AES PARIS...



Tu viens ???


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bravo......
> mais je prefere un wisky.....



Merci merci la foule en delire 
Moi aussi,  tiens en plus la derniere fois que je vais en acheter une bonne bouteille, une Jack D.... (non je ne ferais pas de la pub), j'arrive a la caisse, et vu les vols, le commercant avait mis un cerclage en plastique bipeur autour du goulot, l'enleve et la mets direct dans le sac en plastique sans passer par le lecteur/barre
Resultat des courses : pas paye la bouteille de wisky, gratos
Merci monsieur le caissier tete en l'air 
Je peux te dire que j'apprecie le Jack D.... en question


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hep Yvos ! ça va ?


 
ça va, je fais juste un palier


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens ???




ben oui! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Même que j'ammène mon appareil photo


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens ???


 
heu, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait possibilité de boire un verre après le raout..c'est genre vers quelle heure?

edit: ok, je viens de checker sur le thread approprié


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> 52 messages et bientôt ..... 52 ans



Pas encore 
Pas encore 
Dans deux ans et heureusement 
Mais j'espere pas etre comme cela ......


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait possibilité de boire un verre après le raout..c'est genre vers quelle heure?



j'essaie de venir après 22h30


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait possibilité de boire un verre après le raout..c'est genre vers quelle heure?




Toutes les infos par là


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> j'essaie de venir après 22h30


 
ba écoute, si tu y vas, j'irais bien, même si ça m'a l'air à perpete ce truc, va' encore falloir traverser l'univers pour boire deux bières alors que j'ai le meilleur bar de l'univers _en bas _de chez moi  
Téo est de la partie?


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les infos par là


 
merci, on ne pourra pas dire que je n'ai pas été assisté


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Regarde les pages de ce matin dans le bar, y a une photo avec un plongeur, devine qui c'est


----------



## Franswa (19 Mai 2005)

salut


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Merci merci la foule en delire
> Moi aussi,  tiens en plus la derniere fois que je vais en acheter une bonne bouteille, une Jack D.... (non je ne ferais pas de la pub), j'arrive a la caisse, et vu les vols, le commercant avait mis un cerclage en plastique bipeur autour du goulot, l'enleve et la mets direct dans le sac en plastique sans passer par le lecteur/barre
> Resultat des courses : pas paye la bouteille de wisky, gratos
> Merci monsieur le caissier tete en l'air
> Je peux te dire que j'apprecie le Jack D.... en question



non, celui la, tu peux le nommer, le Jack Daniel c'est le top......
avec une goutte de Coca, ça dechire.....super bon....


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Regarde les pages de ce matin dans le bar, y a une photo avec un plongeur, devine qui c'est


 
vu.

c'est Charles Aznavour?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2005)

Je suis bien dans la MacG Park of flooders ?


----------



## Franswa (19 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien dans la Park des floodeurs ?


 ça dépend de toi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> vu.
> 
> c'est Charles Aznavour?




     raté


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien dans la MacG Park of flooders ?


 
oui, messages pertinents ou longs proscrits


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> salut



 ça va..?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien dans la MacG Park of flooders ?



Certes mais tu es floodeuse pas floodeur 

Edit : vilain accord


----------



## Franswa (19 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça va..?


 pecap' et toi ?


PS : Y parait que t'avais des liens à poster ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend de toi



Non, jeune misfit


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

Allez zou ....
Adieu les gens d'ici ... 







A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Hep Tibo, c'est quoi le bonhomme qui bouge en bas à droite de ta signature ? il a pas l'air commode


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais tu es floodeuse pas floodeur
> 
> Edit : vilain accord




Comme tu dis


----------



## Avril-VII (19 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Bonjour Avril !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hep Tibo, c'est quoi le bonhomme qui bouge en bas à droite de ta signature ? il a pas l'air commode



C'est Zeratul alias l'avatar de Dark Templar


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous




...comment va....en forme, moi je vous laisse, ça fait 2 jours qu'on se croise, @+


----------



## Grug (19 Mai 2005)

P... de saloperie de vébdesign de M...  
P... de saloperie de dreamweaver de M...  

je capte pas comment, mais j'ai reussi à creer une page qui fait planter IE


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2005)

bonsoir tout le monde 

 salut avril


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2005)

Charlub?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Si, qué passa ?


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2005)

*Attention ! le gros méchant loup met ses lunettes, il s'est déjà brossé les dents et il est en pleine forme   *

_Derniers préparatifs avant le départ pour le bout de la ligne 8 (mais quelle idée...) _

Grug, je peux pas t'aider, moi j'en suis pas encore à Dreamwweaver dans mes cours!    je me _régale_ dans le bloc-note à taper du code 


Bon alors motivez-vous et viendez boire un coup ce soir


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> P... de saloperie de vébdesign de M...
> P... de saloperie de dreamweaver de M...
> 
> je capte pas comment, mais j'ai reussi à creer une page qui fait planter IE


T'en fais pas. C'est Explorer le porblème, pas Dreamweaver. 
Pose ta page quelque part on verrra bien si elle fait planter...


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Si, qué passa ?


Rien, un MP


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Attention ! le gros méchant loup met ses lunettes, il s'est déjà brossé les dents et il est en pleine forme   *
> 
> _Derniers préparatifs avant le départ pour le bout de la ligne 8 (mais quelle idée...) _
> 
> ...



Sur Paris ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Mai 2005)

_'soir..._


----------



## Franswa (19 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, jeune misfit



Jeune quoi ???


PS : misfit = "Désaxé, décalé si floodeur tu es  "


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Jeune alcoolique ?


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Sur Paris ?




oui, Fab Fab a donné le lien plus haut, c'es dans Rendez-vous, Paris, mai 05 y'a l'adresse, c'est autour de 22h30
Bon moi là je file au restau alors titetre à tout à l'heure !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

ouaip, c'est loin de Lille


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> oui, Fab Fab a donné le lien plus haut, c'es dans Rendez-vous, Paris, mai 05 y'a l'adresse, c'est autour de 22h30
> Bon moi là je file au restau alors titetre à tout à l'heure !


 bon app'


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Mai 2005)

ca n'interesse personne, mais il fallait que je le dise haut et fort : 
CE PUTAIN DE RESEAU SANS FIL FONCTIONNE ENFIN, APRES 3H30 D'EFFORTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AAAAAAAAH AHAH AH AH AH AH AH AH !!!

ca y est c'est dit, merci de votre inattention, je sors elegamment...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Hum un bon pain de viande


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Mai 2005)

Les forums de MacGe sont ces jours-ci très lents chez moi, trop lents... chez vous aussi?


----------



## toys (19 Mai 2005)

salut les floodeur de nuits je passe après une nuits de folly a réconforté des couples déchut.

ha l amour


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Les forums de MacGe sont ces jours-ci très lents chez moi, trop lents... chez vous aussi?



au taff c'est la cata, normal passe derriere X proxys et puis bosse sur des PC 
a domicile cela passe impecc
normal je suis sous Mac 
et pourtant derriere proxy 

Bref c'est la ....


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mai 2005)

Chez moi, ça rame aussi, mais pas que sur MacG, donc je pense plutot que ca vient de ma connexion


----------



## katelijn (19 Mai 2005)

Vous avez quel FAI? Parce que moi j'ai la freebox, ça ne marche pas. je suis sur la ligne de secours  
Ras le bol!


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mai 2005)

Moi? Chez Cegetel, et ça marche pas trop mal pour du 512k...


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez quel FAI? Parce que moi j'ai la freebox, ça ne marche pas. je suis sur la ligne de secours
> Ras le bol!



Moi, je suis chez Wanadoo en ADSL + 
Eut un souci en passant de 2 a 8 Mo 
Histoire de composants et de filtres donc avait des coupures le soir
Depuis tout revu ma connexion (ligne telephonique, les prises, etc ...)
Depuis cela passe impecc, nickel chrome au poil 

Oups j'avais oublie :

j'ai trois bornes wifi a domicile (deux privees Apple  et une public Linksys) et malgre le trafic en bande passante cela passe impecc


----------



## katelijn (19 Mai 2005)

Tu as bien de la chance  
J'ai posté sur le forum internet dans l'espoir que quelqu'un puisse m'aider  
Tout fonctionne sauf internet!
Bonne soirée


----------



## katelijn (19 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Moi? Chez Cegetel, et ça marche pas trop mal pour du 512k...



Jusqu'a maintenant jamais eue de problèmes, j'en suis très contente.
Ce qui est bizarre c'est que le téléphone et télevision marchent.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Mai 2005)

hmm... je suis peut-être juste plus impatient que vous en fait :rateau:


----------



## toys (19 Mai 2005)

free box routé par sisco sa marche a balle même le pc a papa arrive a tourné alors


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> free box routé par sisco sa marche a balle même le pc a papa arrive a tourné alors



Alors si le papa est content c'est le principal 
Pas converti a Apple ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

Ce soir je mange des bonnes pates qui sont presque cuites la
Mais je vous rassure je finirais pas ainsi .... 






Serait dommage de gacher la sauce tomate


----------



## toys (19 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Alors si le papa est content c'est le principal
> Pas converti a Apple ?




écoute plus sa vas plus je retrouve mon ibook avec des fichier qui sont pas a moi!


mais je pense pas il est windob depuis bien trop (on a commencé ou mo5 to7 et 7,70 386 et 486DX33 (avec lecteur cd svp)) de temps et il arrive très bien ales faire tournée (même si je ne les aime pas les windob quand on sait bien didouiller sa peut tourné)


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mai 2005)

Je me prépare, je vais voir Star War, en projection privée 
    


enfin, c'est un pote d'un pote qui est projectionniste, donc, on a la salle pour nous...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Miam c'était bon


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je me prépare, je vais voir Star War, en projection privée
> 
> 
> 
> enfin, c'est un pote d'un pote qui est projectionniste, donc, on a la salle pour nous...


  :style: :love:


----------



## toys (19 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Miam c'était bon



cette phrase est assez terrible (regardé la banière de pub en haut a droite)


(s'etait aide contre la fain!)


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mai 2005)

quoi donc?


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> écoute plus sa vas plus je retrouve mon ibook avec des fichier qui sont pas a moi!
> 
> 
> mais je pense pas il est windob depuis bien trop (on a commencé ou mo5 to7 et 7,70 386 et 486DX33 (avec lecteur cd svp)) de temps et il arrive très bien ales faire tournée (même si je ne les aime pas les windob quand on sait bien didouiller sa peut tourné)



Tu as mis la barriere de feu j'espere 
Mais je pense que des MacUsers seront plus a meme de te repondre concernant les fichiers

Moi j'ai commence avec un Oric Atmos (zut cela me rajeunit pas), continue avec .... plein de trucs bizarre et ensuite arrive dans le cote clair 
Mais concernant windob effectivement cela tourne mais quand on sait bidouiller ce truc la


----------



## toys (19 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Tu as mis la barriere de feu j'espere
> Mais je pense que des MacUsers seront plus a meme de te repondre concernant les fichiers


ils sont a mon père les fichier s'est des video a monté  j'ai un petit mots avec s'est drôle (si non on se parle juste pour s'engeller)


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mai 2005)

Dis donc Laurent_iBook, tu ne te mettrais pas à flooder par hasard?   

Non, je rigole..;
par contre, ta date d'inscription : 01/01/05  :affraid:
T'as été capable de bouger du lit ce jour la?


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Laurent_iBook, tu ne te mettrais pas à flooder par hasard?
> 
> Non, je rigole..;
> par contre, ta date d'inscription : 01/01/05  :affraid:
> T'as été capable de bouger du lit ce jour la?




Et vi, ce jour la j'etais rond comme un petit poix pour venir m'inscrire ici
Depuis j'ai un mal de tete qui me fait ressembler a ceci ..... 






Sinon j'aurais jamais ose le faire


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Je vais voir le film sur la 3


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

Allez zou
Pates cuites avec sauce tomate maison et petits lardons
Bonnes soiree les gens d'ici
A demain qui sait  ................


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Allez zou
> Pates cuites



Tu les manges crues des fois ???


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2005)

moi oui ça m'arrive ... mais pas en grande quantitié  c'est pas super digeste quand même


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2005)

moi tout le temps, à chaque fois que j'en fait 

Je trouve ça délicieux, et elles sont croquantes


----------



## Franswa (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu les manges crues des fois ???


 Les pates crues hmmmmm trop bon


----------



## elektroseb (19 Mai 2005)

Ca se fait cuire les pâtes????


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

nuclear zob !!!

mon ami !!!


----------



## elektroseb (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> nuclear zob !!!
> 
> mon amis !!!



J'adore ce nouveau nom  :love:

Nuclear, ça fait tout de suite sérieux...


----------



## Franswa (19 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce nouveau nom  :love:
> 
> Nuclear, ça fait tout de suite sérieux...


 Et ouais la "nuclear" classe :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Mai 2005)

... _et moi, ça "illustrataure" là_


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

ouais ben pas assez ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben pas assez ...


 sisi, ça roule là :style:


----------



## duracel (19 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> sisi, ça roule là :style:



Alors, circulez monsieur, vous gênez la circulation.


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

bon, me revoila, juste de passage, je vais me regarder un film......


----------



## Franswa (19 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, me revoila, juste de passage, je vais me regarder un film......


 Tu vas te matter quoi ? 


PS : Pourquoi j'y ai pas pensé plus tôt, j'aurais pu faire pareil


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas te matter quoi ?
> 
> 
> PS : Pourquoi j'y ai pas pensé plus tôt, j'aurais pu faire pareil



the punisher....enfin, revoir the punisher.....


----------



## Franswa (19 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> the punisher....enfin, revoir the punisher.....


 j'adore ce film !!! Je l'ai en dvd aussi :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

Yepppppppppppppp

moi je viens de finir de me regarder cela (en v.o.) pour la 45eme fois si cela n'est pas plus ....






Cela vaut tous les Stars Wars surtout le dernier  (le n°3 je precise)


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu les manges crues des fois ???



Pas cuites ?
Non non juste comme il faut avec assez de croquant sous la dent


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'adore ce film !!! Je l'ai en dvd aussi :love:



sauf que finalement, les nouveaux episodes de la caravane de l'etrange passe sur Jimmy en V.O alors....


----------



## Franswa (19 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sauf que finalement, les nouveaux episodes de la caravane de l'etrange passe sur Jimmy en V.O alors....


 Connais pas...


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Connais pas...




ben, tu prends Twin Peaks, un peu du Fleau, les raisins de la colere, et tu melanges tres fort.....


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Connais pas...



Moi non plus et puis j'ai que cinq chaines et mon lecteur de dvd et cela me suffit bien

Na


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

*Bon, les jeunes, quoi de neuf ?*

 :mouais:


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, les jeunes, quoi de neuf ?*
> 
> :mouais:



Euhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .... rien
Sauf qu'on a fait plein de betises 
La preuve :

- on a casse
- on a efface
- on a mis tout a l'envers
- on a bu 
- on a mange
- on a tout vide
- on a aussi abuse mais la chuttttttttttttttttt !! 

Mais sinon euhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh rien de neuf !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Y'a un bon film sur fr3


----------



## playaman (20 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un bon film sur fr3



Je l'ai pas encor vu, mais je n'ai pas envie de m'endormir devant la télé ce soir


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai pas encor vu, mais je n'ai pas envie de m'endormir devant la télé ce soir



tiens,  on te voit que trop rarement par ici......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un bon film sur fr3



*Bon, si je te dis qu'on s'en tape, tu vas pas le prendre mal, n'est ce pas ?*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir!


----------



## playaman (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens,  on te voit que trop rarement par ici......




Floodeur un jour, floodeur toujours


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2005)

Ca boume à ce qui parait...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Floodeur un jour, floodeur toujours


*Plutôt toujours que jamais*


----------



## playaman (20 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Plutôt toujours que jamais*



C'est vrai faut jamais dire jamais


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, si je te dis qu'on s'en tape, tu vas pas le prendre mal, n'est ce pas ?*


Très mal, je vous quitte.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai faut jamais dire jamais



 

un confédéré qui passe  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Floodeur un jour, floodeur toujours



bien dit, bon, je vous quitte, j'ai a faire.....salut et a plus....


ps: LePur...., tiens moi au courant pour le 23....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mai 2005)

*IN FLOOD WE TRUST*


----------



## playaman (20 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un confédéré qui passe  :rateau:




Coucou Lemmy   

Bonne nuit  a tous   
...Et à bientôt


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

bien dit, sur ce.....@+....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mai 2005)

*Les enfants, ça m'épuise de distribuer trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures...*
je crois que je vais bientôt regagner mon plumard


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

tien y a pas un floodeur a cette heure. louche le truc!


----------



## cassandre57 (20 Mai 2005)

arf faut du texte...


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

voila le smilley


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

>




 et un de plus


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

> Posté par cassandre57
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas sure que sa marche!


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

a si en fait sa marche  piramide youpi


----------



## cassandre57 (20 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> a si en fait sa marche  piramide youpi


Va faloir la faire manuellement, on peut citer que le dernier message, 
et pas tout le fil de discussion comme dans les MP...



> > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > >


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Va faloir la faire manuellement, on peut citer que le dernier message,
> et pas tout le fil de discussion comme dans les MP...




tu prend pas un peut de place la


----------



## cassandre57 (20 Mai 2005)

On peut faire du « smiley art » aussi ! 

:love: :rose: :rateau:     

Il est joli mon arc-en ciel non ?
Allez, je le duplique ! 

Bah, je peux pas en faire autant que je voudrais...



> Vous avez inclus trop d'images dans votre signature ou dans votre précédent message. Veuillez revenir en arrière et corriger le problème.
> 
> Les images correspondent à l'utilisation de smileys, de balises


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

> > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > toys a dit:
> > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > tu prend pas un peut de place la



j ai fait mieux!


----------



## cassandre57 (20 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu prend pas un peut de place la


C'était bien ce que tu voulais une jolie pyramide, non ?
Alorsn merci qui ?


----------



## cassandre57 (20 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j ai fait mieux!


Ah, tu veux jouer à ça ! 



> > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > >


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

ho la vache je viens  de perdre une canine   je rigole pas


----------



## cassandre57 (20 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho la vache je viens  de perdre une canine   je rigole pas


T'as pris quoi ?


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

oui 





> > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > cassandre57 a dit:
> > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > Ah, tu veux jouer à ça !


oui


----------



## cassandre57 (20 Mai 2005)

Ça va, ça va, t'as gagné...


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

bon ok j ai perdu (ma dents aussi et sa s'est moins drôle)


non s'est moi qui est perdu j ai fait que 70 citation tu doit etre a plus vu la longueur


----------



## cassandre57 (20 Mai 2005)

Peu importe...

j'vais me coucher : bonne nuit Toys !


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Peu importe...
> 
> j'vais me coucher : bonne nuit Toys !



non non je reconais ta victoire


bonne nuits a toi


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

:sleep:

vous en faites un de ces bruits, vous avez reussi a me reveiller....:sleep:.........

bonne nuit et restez sage......


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> vous en faites un de ces bruits, vous avez reussi a me reveiller....:sleep:.........
> 
> bonne nuit et restez sage......



désolé mais quand on s'amuse on fait pas toujours gaffe au bruit.

promis on parle moins fort





fait dodo stooky mon pti frère.
fait dodo t'auras du lolo.


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

joel mous prépare un truc sa vas faire mal!


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

bonne nuit

quelle vous repose, comme les berceuses a maman.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Mai 2005)

douce nuit


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

bonne nuit, il est temps, une petite bouffe et je me couche.........


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

Oula c'est dur ce matin ...

Mais je suis passe chez le boulanger
Vous en voulez 



?


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2005)

Salut tout le monde   

(Je dis bonjour ici, les users de l'aurore ayant été réduits à la portion congrue  . Comme l'a dit roberto : 6h-8h, ça fait juste, surtout pour tout ceux comme moi qui avaient l'habitude de dire bonjour en arrivant au boulot : avant 8h, faut pas rêver   . Espérons que dans sa mansuétude, l'amok aura la bonne idée d'allonger un peu les délais, comme c'est le cas pour les users de la nuit (initialement à 4h du mat.). Même une rallonge d'une heure (jusquà 9h) aiderait.  

PS. Je rappelle que l'aurore vient après l'aube et, qu'en hiver, à 8h, ce n'est pas encore l'aurore


----------



## playaman (20 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Oula c'est dur ce matin ...
> 
> Mais je suis passe chez le boulanger
> Vous en voulez
> ...




2 s'il te plait   

Bonne journée a tous !


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Oula c'est dur ce matin ...
> 
> Mais je suis passe chez le boulanger



Merci...... bon, avant d'aller me coucher, j'ai pris la peine de traiter ton mail laurent....donc il devrait etre dans ta bvoite de reception....

LucG je suis d'accord avec toi, mais a force d'abuser voila ce qui arrive, demande lui une ralonge par mp, il le comprendra,  d'ailleurs, meme 10 heure  ce serait correct, enfin, il me semble....

bon, @+...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> 2 s'il te plait
> 
> Bonne journée a tous !



....

'tain, je viens de manger des pates carbonara avec un bon collioure, maintenant vos croissant, il me file la gerbe....


----------



## maiwen (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Merci...... bon, avant d'aller me coucher


tu vas te coucher là maintenant ?


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ....
> 
> 'tain, je viens de manger des pates carbonara avec un bon collioure, maintenant vos croissant, il me file la gerbe....



C'est que tu gères mal les accompagnements : prends plutôt 1 Armagnac et 2 croissants.


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

Maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu vas te coucher là maintenant ?



oui, je fini mon verre et au lit....mais j'ai plus trop sommeil alors.....



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est que tu gères mal les accompagnements : prends plutôt 1 Armagnac et 2 croissants.



ce doit etre ça....mais rien a faire, je prefere le salé.....


----------



## playaman (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> LucG je suis d'accord avec toi, mais a force d'abuser voila ce qui arrive, demande lui une ralonge par mp, il le comprendra,  d'ailleurs, meme 10 heure  ce serait correct, enfin, il me semble....
> 
> bon, @+...



...

J'ai déjà exprimer mon opinion dans ces fils, y'a des horaires d'ouverture pour ces fils ! Sinon c'est pas drole.

Y'a qu'a ouvrire un autre fil, genre Je viens d'arriver au boulot et j'en profite pour vous dire bonjour.


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> J'ai déjà exprimer mon opinion dans ces fils, y'a des horaires d'ouverture pour ces fils ! Sinon c'est pas drole.
> 
> Y'a qu'a ouvrire un autre fil, genre Je viens d'arriver au boulot et j'en profite pour vous dire bonjour.



je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi, mais il est vrai aussi que les regles sont faites pour etre changer....

'tain, on nous reparle du loup sur I tele....me les broute ce loup , on ne parle plus que de ça....


----------



## playaman (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi, mais il est vrai aussi que les regles sont faites pour etre changer....



T'as bien raison, moi qui dit qu'il faut respecter les regles, j'y croit pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien raison, moi qui dit qu'il faut respecter les regles, j'y croit pas



tu veras, on s'y fait....


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> 2 s'il te plait



Pas de souci, avec plaisir
J'avais prevu le coup
Alors du coup je suis parti chez la boulangere en acheter une bonne douzaine
J'ai donc eut droit a la double bise des secretaires qui pensaient a leurs kilos mais n'oubliaient pas d'en manger quand meme 
Comme quoi, je vais etre accuse apres de les faire grossir  mais j'ai pas pousse a la consommation ...
Bien que .....


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Merci...... bon, avant d'aller me coucher, j'ai pris la peine de traiter ton mail laurent....donc il devrait etre dans ta bvoite de reception....



Merci stook pour avoir pris la peine ....
Je vais tenir compte de tes avis

Sinon pour le sujet du jour qui semble "delier" les claviers  , je me permettrais pas d'apporter mon opinion car n'etant pas assez  "vieux"  dans ces lieux qui me plaise bien
La preuve je me suis adapte 
N'est-ce pas stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Merci stook pour avoir pris la peine ....
> Je vais tenir compte de tes avis
> 
> Sinon pour le sujet du jour qui semble "delier" les claviers  , je me permettrais pas d'apporter mon opinion car n'etant pas assez  "vieux"  dans ces lieux qui me plaise bien
> ...



c'est vrai.....mais ton avis compte comme celui des autres......

ps: j'attend la suite ... le debut etant tres prometeur......


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

*bonziuourrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!!!!!!!*​

*vendredi !!!​*

nous voila ce soir en w.e. .......


bone journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## NED (20 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Oula c'est dur ce matin ...
> 
> Mais je suis passe chez le boulanger
> Vous en voulez
> ...



Yess un chtit pain choco avec le café !
Nickel !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonziuourrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!!!!!!!*​
> 
> *vendredi !!!​*
> 
> ...



moi suis deja en week end....  

 robertav, ça faisait un petit moment que je t'avais pas croisé.....comment va....?....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi suis deja en week end....
> 
> robertav, ça faisait un petit moment que je t'avais pas croisé.....comment va....?....




bof bof .......j'ai connu des jours meilleurs     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sofiping (20 Mai 2005)

salut tutti , c'est ici le grand nul part    :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> salut tutti , c'est ici le grand nul part    :mouais:




 Salut Sofiping,


----------



## sofiping (20 Mai 2005)

salut stook , ça va la digestion ? :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> salut tutti , c'est ici le grand nul part    :mouais:




Ici, c'est l'antichambre d'un hôpital psychiatrique


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonziuourrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!!!!!!!*​
> 
> *vendredi !!!​ *
> 
> ...




Yep c'est






Moi j'aime les Vendredis
Mais j'aime pas les Lundis  
Mais entre les deux il y a Samedi et Dimanche
Et la ............. je suis le :king: du petrole


----------



## sofiping (20 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Ici, c'est l'antichambre d'un hôpital psychiatrique



....... et toi tu es l'infirmier qui regarde par le mouchard de la porte capitonée :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mai 2005)

Pour les parisiens et banlieusards flemmards, vous avez raté l'AES d'hier soir alors que c'était sympa...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> salut stook , ça va la digestion ? :affraid:



ben, ça va , mais ce vin tape un peu.....14,5.....ça commence a faire, donc je vais aller me coucher content....  

allé, ce coup ci, j'arrete de deconner, sinon, je vais perdre ma soirée....bise a tous....


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai.....mais ton avis compte comme celui des autres......
> 
> ps: j'attend la suite ... le debut etant tres prometeur......



Ok, ok pour mon avis mais alors un jour prochain entre la tartine de rillette et un bon rouge qui tache  

Pour la suite je m'y attelle ce w.e. entre les bons petis plats que je me prepare, ma fille ainee presente ce w.e. et les copines qui effeuillent mon coeur d'artichaud


----------



## sofiping (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, ça va , mais ce vin tape un peu.....14,5.....ça commence a faire, donc je vais aller me coucher content....
> 
> allé, ce coup ci, j'arrete de deconner, sinon, je vais perdre ma soirée....bise a tous....*BURP*


    :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pour les parisiens et banlieusards flemmards, vous avez raté l'AES d'hier soir alors que c'était sympa...




oki   

a la prochaine aes parisienne je prends mon jet privé
mais il faudra quelq'un avec son helicop pour me deposer devant le resto   .....

je connais pas paris moi


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> J'ai déjà exprimer mon opinion dans ces fils, y'a des horaires d'ouverture pour ces fils ! Sinon c'est pas drole.
> 
> Y'a qu'a ouvrire un autre fil, genre Je viens d'arriver au boulot et j'en profite pour vous dire bonjour.



Comme tu peux le voir, je respecte les règles et je n'ai pas posté dans les users de l'aurore   Par ailleurs, j'ai répété à de nombreuses reprises que les admins et les modos faisaient ce qu'ils voulaient et que ça ne me choquait pas : je suis utilisateur de MacGé, pas proriétaire ou gérant  

Ceci dit, on peut toujours proposer. Quand Thebig a lancé ce sujet, en faisant référence aux users de la nuit (dont la plage avait d'ailleurs été rapidement étendue), il avait peut-être en tête vraiment ceux qui se levaient tôt (TheBig, si tu nous lis...   ) mais ce fil est très vite devenu le fil où les gens se disaient bonjour et entre autres en arrivant au boulot (TheBig le premier, d'ailleurs). Le dérapage jusqu'à l'après-midi est, j'en suis d'accord avec Amok, abusif : on perd l'esprit du fil ; mais je ne suis pas sûr que la coupure entre les "avant 8h" et les "après 8h" soit pertinente puisqu'ils ne pourront pas se dire bonjour entre eux dans l'un ou l'autre des fils.

Le fil "les users de l'aurore" me semblait avoir une cohérence (mise à mal dernièrement, j'en suis d'accord   ) même si son titre était peut-être un peu décalée par rapport à sa réalité.

Ceci dit, ceci n'est que mon avis, pas du tout une "protestation" avec banderoles   J'aurais pu la mettre dans un autre forum ou le faire par MP mais la mettre ici, c'était aussi une façon de s'interroger sur le flood : on est des intellos quand même


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

*joker pour l'aureolé  *




> Bonjour Robertav ... J'a entendu qu'il allait faire super chaud sur l'Alsace aujourd'hui..




*pfffffffffffff......* juste un petit 24°


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mai 2005)

Rhaaaaaaaaaaa, bientôt le WE


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, ça va , mais ce vin tape un peu.....14,5.....ça commence a faire, donc je vais aller me coucher content....



*Stook !*  
Surtout tu m'en gardes une bouteille pour lundi !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

la facteur vient de passer.......pas des nouvelles , bonnes nouvelles


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> J-3


 *Y s'passe quoi dans trois jours ?*
Tu vas aller aux toilettes ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Y s'passe quoi dans trois jours ?*
> Tu vas aller aux toilettes ?




non        

elle va s'envoler dans un pays lontain


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

>



*Rien qu'à voir la couv'*
On sait déjà que celui qui arrive à lire ça, va se faire incroyablement chier...  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non
> elle va s'envoler dans un pays lontain



*Bé merci Robertav*   
je vois qu'il y a des choses qui m'échappent, va falloir floo... euh, poster encore plus


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bé merci Robertav*
> je vois qu'il y a des choses qui m'échappent, va falloir floo... euh, poster encore plus




tu sais   pour lire pas besoin de floder


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu sais   pour lire pas besoin de floder



*ah ?*


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la facteur vient de passer.......pas des nouvelles , bonnes nouvelles



Oups ... oublie tt a l'heure de te dire 

Moi pareil, le facteur est passe mais la plein de trucs a payer 
Grrrrr ............ :modo:


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Rien qu'à voir la couv'*
> On sait déjà que celui qui arrive à lire ça, va se faire incroyablement chier...  :rateau:



Mais non
Mais non 
Il va devorer oui plutot


----------



## Franswa (20 Mai 2005)

Bonjour 

J'ai mis à jour ma signature, et je dois vous dire que j'ai trouvé des liens vraiment TROP BIEN !!! Peut être que vous trouverez ça nul... Mais vraiment, ce matin, je me suis bien marré !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *ah ? on m'aurait donc menti ?*





et pour etre plus exact  , on ne peut pas floder pendant la lecture.... 

a moins que tu as un petit negre a coté de toi qui tape la  correspondence
que tu lui dicte


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

C'est une impression mais beaucoup de souci pour allez sur mac.com
Chez vous c'est pareil ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> C'est une impression mais beaucoup de souci pour allez sur mac.com
> Chez vous c'est pareil ?




quelle page tu veux? parce que chez moi tout est impec


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quelle page tu veux? parce que chez moi tout est impec



Simplement allez a la racine du site ma demande trois tentatives
Plus deux infos m'indiquant que temporisation depassee
Sinon je te remercie mais je voulais allez voir mon courrier sur ma boite Mac
Et vi, j'ai j'ai paye  ... meme si certaines personnes trouvent que c'est cher et que le francais manque dans le choix de la langue.
Mais la c'est un autre debat


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

Bon comme c'est bientot midi 
Voila de quoi vous mettre en bouche


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pris quoi ?



rien depuis 6 ans s'est le stress.





 les gens


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> C'est une impression mais beaucoup de souci pour allez sur mac.com
> Chez vous c'est pareil ?


 

ca roule pour moi aussi !


----------



## playaman (20 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu peux le voir, je respecte les règles et je n'ai pas posté dans les users de l'aurore   Par ailleurs, j'ai répété à de nombreuses reprises que les admins et les modos faisaient ce qu'ils voulaient et que ça ne me choquait pas : je suis utilisateur de MacGé, pas proriétaire ou gérant
> 
> Ceci dit, on peut toujours proposer. Quand Thebig a lancé ce sujet, en faisant référence aux users de la nuit (dont la plage avait d'ailleurs été rapidement étendue), il avait peut-être en tête vraiment ceux qui se levaient tôt (TheBig, si tu nous lis...   ) mais ce fil est très vite devenu le fil où les gens se disaient bonjour et entre autres en arrivant au boulot (TheBig le premier, d'ailleurs). Le dérapage jusqu'à l'après-midi est, j'en suis d'accord avec Amok, abusif : on perd l'esprit du fil ; mais je ne suis pas sûr que la coupure entre les "avant 8h" et les "après 8h" soit pertinente puisqu'ils ne pourront pas se dire bonjour entre eux dans l'un ou l'autre des fils.
> 
> ...



Je n'exprimais que mon opinion   et de toute façons chacun fait ce qui lui plait, plait plait...  

Pleins de bonnes choses pour toi Sophie ping


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

J'ai FAIM!!!


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai FAIM!!!





bien mange !!


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

Voila, il fallait que je le dise :rose:
Sinon, c'est bientot le WE :love:
et hier soir, j'ai été voir Star Wars au ciné, une projection privée par un pote qui connaissaient un pote...
Le Top etant que l'on pouvait ramener notre biere dans le ciné :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bien mange !!


Encore quelques minutes à attendre...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

on me dit que c'est l'heure de passer a table......  

oki, je prepare le poulet mais on mangera sans moi


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on me dit que c'est l'heure de passer a table......


comme ça me rappelle les postes frontière


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

bon aller je vais faire mes 35 H en deux jours comme ça boum s'est fait.

a tout les amiches


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Coucou


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2005)

coucou


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

Pascal77
 Cor
 Tibomong4
 aux autres!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Pascal77
> Cor
> Tibomong4
> aux autres!





et moi alors????? juste "aux autres" ????       


sinon tes rdv boulot , tu as eu des reponses positives?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Je pars et reviens pour un Week End de folie


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Bou !!!!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi alors????? juste "aux autres" ????
> 
> 
> sinon tes rdv boulot , tu as eu des reponses positives?  :love:



Princess


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je pars et reviens pour un Week End de folie





bof , moi la seule folie de ce w.e. sera d'aller
aujourd'hui acheter un cadeaux a mon neveu (anniversaire)
preparer l'accueil de mamancherie pour demain
voire une piece de theatre demain soir

sinon...... je m'ennuie toujours autant


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Princess




bizouz au plus beau  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 



edit : pourquoi les fotos et autres images qui trainent dans le forum elle sont souvent superposé?


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi alors????? juste "aux autres" ????
> 
> 
> sinon tes rdv boulot , tu as eu des reponses positives? :love:


 
Mille excuses chere Princess :rose:
 Robertac, Pincess de MacGé ! :love: :love:


Sinon, pour le boulot, ca avance plutot bien, j'ai normalement un autre entretien la semaine prochaine, avec la même boite, c'est assez bien parti... C'est pour une mission en France et au Gabon, ça me tente vraiment beaucoup...

Si tu t'ennuies, essaie de poster dans certains forum, comme le bar de www.macg.co (un site bien)  il y plein de gens sympas


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

je cherche desesperemment SM pou lui montrer cela   

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3189213&postcount=238


suis sure que a ce sujet il a son mot a dire


----------



## elektroseb (20 Mai 2005)

Salut les autres ET ROBERTAV


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Salut les autres ET ROBERTAV


Fayot!     :


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mai 2005)

'lu tt l'monde


----------



## elektroseb (20 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Fayot!     :




ça s'est vu?   
 
 :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

dcz_, la forme?


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> ça s'est vu?
> 
> :love:


Juste un peu


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mai 2005)

non, fait froid, jsuis fatigué, et je trouve pas d'idée pour un travail que jdois faire 

sinon, ça va


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

merciiiiii mes chers et fideles sujets  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

la bonne princess vous les rendra.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Princess



Ce n'est pas moi mais  Pitch  et les autres petits et grands floodeurs à venir poster ici


----------



## Malow (20 Mai 2005)

Coucou a tous!!!  
Vivement que je change ma signature....j'ai deux acheteurs potentiels ce soir!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

pffff ral bol !!!!!!! :mouais: 

je viens de m'apercevoir que j'ia perdu mon dernier bracelet !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffff ral bol !!!!!!! :mouais:
> 
> je viens de m'apercevoir que j'ia perdu mon dernier bracelet !!!



Heureusement la fête des mères arrive


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas moi mais  Pitch  et les autres petits et grands floodeurs à venir poster ici



Bon sens de l'observation


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffff ral bol !!!!!!! :mouais:
> 
> je viens de m'apercevoir que j'ia perdu mon dernier bracelet !!!



Pas plutot mange ?
La preuve ....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mai 2005)

Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un parmis vous qui se débrouille très bien sur Photoshop par hasard?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

nan je mange pas mes bijoux moi !!!!!!    

et nan , pour la fete de mere j'aura pas un bracelet
j'ai deja un tiger qui m'attends   


par contre je me demande comment je fais pour les casser ou les perdre  :mouais:


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan je mange pas mes bijoux moi !!!!!!
> 
> et nan , pour la fete de mere j'aura pas un bracelet
> j'ai deja un tiger qui m'attends
> ...



Tiens pour m'excuser  de t'avoir mise en colere ....






En tout cas pour pas les perdre ou les casser, il suffit de ne pas les porter


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens pour m'excuser  de t'avoir mise en colere ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ou prelever la graisse de mes cuisse et la reimplanter dans les poignets
comme cela il ne glisseront plus au sol


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ou prelever la graisse de mes cuisse et la reimplanter dans les poignets
> comme cela il ne glisseront plus au sol



s'est une solution !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ou prelever la graisse de mes cuisse et la reimplanter dans les poignets
> comme cela il ne glisseront plus au sol



:affraid:


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ou prelever la graisse de mes cuisse et la reimplanter dans les poignets
> comme cela il ne glisseront plus au sol



Ou mieux .... les mettre en pendentifs autour du cou 

Arfffffffffffff fait chaud, heureusement que j'avais du Perrier sous la main
Et puis un conseil: ne jamais mettre les ecouteurs de l'iPod pour ecouter de la zic quand on bosse, sinon quand le telephone sonne, on oublie et on entend pas son interlocuteur
C'est ce qui vient de m'arriver


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:



Cherche pas imaginer   
Remet toi


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

Tiens puisqu'il fait chaud semble t'il, je vous offre ....

Un


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

Et moi, je vous offre : 






Allez, qui à soif?


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

pas soif ou alors un petit thé sa peut le faire!


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je vous offre :
> 
> Allez, qui à soif?



Entre les deux .... mon coeur balance :hein:


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Entre les deux .... mon coeur balance :hein:


perrier tranche sa rafraichi et sans alcool


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Le deuxième argument ne vaut rien !


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Le deuxième argument ne vaut rien !


pour moi il vaut bien plus que le premier
s'est le fleau des jeunes


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Plutôt l'orthographe


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mai 2005)

:bebe:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mai 2005)

on tourne


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pour moi il vaut bien plus que le premier
> s'est le fleau des jeunes



Concernant le fleau de l'alcool sur les jeunes la je suis entierement d'ac avec toi 
Mais n'oublions pas des parents qui prennent pas leurs responsabilite
Exemple par histoire vraie :

- a une certaine epoque j'habitais dans une maison en location. Notre habitation etait voisine d'une autre maison qui etait cloturee par une haute haie 
Nous trouvant dans le jardin a nous reposer (une amie et moi) avons entendu le dialogue suivant que tenait la mere et la fille de l'habitation voisine :

Acte premier - Scene 1

- Je ne sais pas ce que je vais faire a diner ce soir disait la mere
- On mangera de la biere comme hier lui repondit une de ses filles

... Rideau


----------



## Spyro (20 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> - Je ne sais pas ce que je vais faire a diner ce soir disait la mere
> - On mangera de la biere comme hier lui repondit une de ses filles


Et c'est quoi leurs pseudos ?
Parce que avec un dialogue pareil, ce sont au moins des habituées de macgé       :rateau:


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2005)

s'est grave d'entendre ça !

il est vrai en même temps que pour mangé rapide mangé liquide.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> on tourne





haa non !!!!!!!   mmarre de rouler


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

salut a tous.....ou plutot re-salut.... :sleep:.....


----------



## maiwen (20 Mai 2005)

re-salut toi


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est quoi leurs pseudos ?
> Parce que avec un dialogue pareil, ce sont au moins des habituées de macgé       :rateau:



Ah bon c'est ainsi ici ?
On m'avait cache cela 
Oulaaaaaaaaaa je vais m'en allez fissa moi


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous.....ou plutot re-salut.... :sleep:.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> re-salut toi



 Maiwenn......:sleep:.......bou, le reveil est dur......:sleep:....
 Laurent....


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

Allez zou ......... je pars en we 
J'ai mes filles avec moi 
C'est mon w.e. donc ....  
Alors .....


----------



## Spyro (20 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon c'est ainsi ici ?
> On m'avait cache cela


Ah t'as pas vu les bières en entrant ?     

_ Kestu crois qu'ils boivent ici, du gini ? _


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah t'as pas vu les bières en entrant ?
> 
> _ Kestu crois qu'ils boivent ici, du gini ? _


 d'la Guiness ouais!


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah t'as pas vu les bières en entrant ?
> 
> _ Kestu crois qu'ils boivent ici, du gini ? _


Ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas bu de CA! :affraid: 
je suis plutôt bière en ce moment (le moment est long...)


----------



## MrStone (20 Mai 2005)

Hein ? C'est qui qui paye sa tournée ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mai 2005)

Bon allez, cassos.

A lundi!!


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hein ? C'est qui qui paye sa tournée ?


Si tu le propose... 
PATRON, une Guiness!


----------



## Pierrou (20 Mai 2005)

Hop salut les gens


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, cassos.
> 
> A lundi!!


Bon WE


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mai 2005)

'lu Pierrou


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

bise a vous tous, m'en vais manger chez des amis..... @+


----------



## playaman (20 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hein ? C'est qui qui paye sa tournée ?



J'en paye une mais rien qu'une ;-)

ma tournée...


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> re-salut toi




coucou maiwen :rose:


----------



## maiwen (20 Mai 2005)

il est fou cet individu ... il vit à l'envers et quand il est reveillé il fait que de bouffer ....    :rateau: (je parle de Stook)

ps : coucou mackie


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Hello Mackie


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> J'en paye une mais rien qu'une ;-)
> 
> ma tournée...



ça va être un peu juste non ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

L'heure du porto, je vous en proposerai bien mais ...
Bon ça se zippe pas super bien :/


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:.......bou, le reveil est dur......:sleep:.....


C'est souvent comme ça :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> L'heure du porto, je vous en proposerai bien mais ...
> Bon ça se zippe pas super bien :/


 :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (20 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> L'heure du porto, je vous en proposerai bien mais ...
> Bon ça se zippe pas super bien :/




Un p'tit Tawny ? :love: Ca se refuse jamais :love: 

Pfiou... j'vais déjà finir mon fût de Guinness et j'arrive... Tu as du cheddar ou faut en prendre ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

J'en ai, j'ai mangé du chili ce midi 
ça fond dedans , j'ai que des noix de cajoux


----------



## MrStone (20 Mai 2005)

Allez, pas de chichis, ça fera l'affaire


----------



## MrStone (20 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai, j'ai mangé du chili ce midi
> ça fond dedans , j'ai que des noix de cajoux






Tu mets du cheddar dans le chili toi ???     :rateau: 

remarque... la prochaine fois je tenterai 




Allez hop, sur ce, bon vikende à tous :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tu mets du cheddar dans le chili toi ???     :rateau:
> 
> remarque... la prochaine fois je tenterai
> 
> ...


 Bon weekend


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mai 2005)

et ca floode et ca floode...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mai 2005)

:bebe:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mai 2005)

Regardez ça c'est vrmt tout bon


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Regardez ça c'est vrmt tout bon



vrmt??
 :rateau:


----------



## NED (20 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Regardez ça c'est vrmt tout bon


Exellent j'adore !
mais je met pas ce déo là..;arg !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mai 2005)

moi non plus, mais ça n'empêche que la vidéo est bien foutue


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

sympa cette pub... 
Elle me ferait presque regretter de ne pas avoir de télé...
J'ai dit presque, c'est tout


----------



## maiwen (20 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> sympa cette pub...
> Elle me ferait presque regretter de ne pas avoir de *déo*...
> J'ai dit presque, c'est tout


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

là je m'en vais feter l'annif du neveau (2 ans )


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

t'as trouvé un cadeau pour ton neveu?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> t'as trouvé un cadeau pour ton neveu?


 ... hmmm, un déo?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mai 2005)

Allez, jpasse à table, bonne app' MacGe


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

>


Merci...  :rateau:  :rateau:    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Allez bonne soirée à vous


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Mai 2005)

Petite question qui me taraude la ..... :modo:

Il y a t'il eu une keynote de Steves Jobs presentant les Widgets ?
Si oui quand et auriez vous l'url de la video ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il est fou cet individu ... il vit à l'envers et quand il est reveillé il fait que de bouffer ....    :rateau: (je parle de Stook)
> 
> ps : coucou mackie



meme pas vrai.....la plupart du temps, je bois...


----------



## duracel (20 Mai 2005)

Je viens de gouter un porto, fameux....
Vraiment.


----------



## Franswa (20 Mai 2005)

bonsoir 

ça se passe bien le flood ???


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

le nantais
ça se passe bien ton stage?
Sinon, ca floode doucement ce soir...


----------



## Franswa (20 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> le nantais
> ça se passe bien ton stage?
> Sinon, ca floode doucement ce soir...


 Mon stage est du premier au 30 juin, il commence bientot


----------



## duracel (20 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mon stage est du premier au 30 juin, il commence bientot


Stage de quoi?


----------



## Franswa (20 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Stage de quoi?


 Stage pour faire l'identité visuelle d'une petite entreprise d'édition


----------



## duracel (20 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Stage pour faire l'identité visuelle d'une petite entreprise d'édition



Identité visuelle??
C'est quoi? Une photo couleure A3?


----------



## Franswa (20 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Identité visuelle??
> C'est quoi? Une photo couleure A3?


 C'est l'environnement graphique d'une entreprise (logo, site, entête de lettre, carte de visite... etc)


----------



## Franswa (20 Mai 2005)

[WIKI]Je fais un test de WIKI[/WIKI]


----------



## duracel (20 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'environnement graphique d'une entreprise (logo, site, entête de lettre, carte de visite... etc)



Wouah, 
Et elle est chouette ton entreprise?


----------



## Franswa (20 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Wouah,
> Et elle est chouette ton entreprise?


 Ouais, ça peut être cool :love:


----------



## valoriel (20 Mai 2005)

bonsoir tout le monde

Longtemps que j'ai pas posté dans ce tradada moi  :mouais:

Sinon, tout vas comme vous voulez?


----------



## duracel (20 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ça peut être cool :love:



Les filles seront-elles à la hauteur?   :love:

dis, Franz, tu ne viens pas de gagner un 5e point?


----------



## Franswa (20 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Les filles seront-elles à la hauteur?   :love:
> 
> dis, Franz, tu ne viens pas de gagner un 5e point?


 Si !!! Exellent !!!!! J'avais même pas vu :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

Valoriel, la forme?

La vache, je suis crevé moi, je vais bientôt aller bouquiner...


----------



## cassandre57 (20 Mai 2005)

Ouaiiiis ça y est !!!!!
10.4.1 !!!!!

(pardon...) :rose:
​


----------



## Franswa (20 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Ouaiiiis ça y est !!!!!
> 10.4.1 !!!!!
> 
> (pardon...) :rose:
> ​


 cool  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Je suis un peu fatigué, bonne nuit.


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

Ah ouais, ok, tiger..;

Et moi qui suis encore sous 10,3,9 :rose:
Enfin, je passe à tiger bientot, mi - juin je pense...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

Bonne nuit Cor, fais de zolis reves...


----------



## duracel (20 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, ok, tiger..;
> 
> Et moi qui suis encore sous 10,3,9 :rose:




Ouah, l'autre, comment il craint...


----------



## cassandre57 (20 Mai 2005)

Bonne nuit Cor !  (déjà ?)


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mai 2005)

Bonne nuit les floodeurs, a demain 
Soyez sages, ne vous faites pas remarquer par le grand méchant loup    :love:


----------



## cassandre57 (20 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ouah, l'autre, comment il craint...


Autant que moi y'a 2 heures...


----------



## Caster (20 Mai 2005)

Nip & Tuck à la TV


----------



## duracel (20 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Autant que moi y'a 2 heures...



Ouah, toi, comment tu craignais.


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

tout les monde.....


----------



## duracel (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tout les monde.....



Comme on dit chez nous,

Salut tout seul....

 Pour la version VO, me contacter par MP.


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

ben vé......el mariachi 3eme du nom vient de se finir a l'instant.....


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Franswa (20 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Comme on dit chez nous,
> 
> Salut tout seul....
> 
> Pour la version VO, me contacter par MP.


 et si tu dis  tout le monde seul ???


----------



## Franswa (20 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


 salut ça fart ? stargazer


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

Comme un jour de grosse vague !  Et toi ?


----------



## duracel (20 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> et si tu dis  tout le monde seul ???



Ça marche pas et tu passes pour un plouc.


----------



## Franswa (20 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche pas et tu passes pour un plouc.


 d'accord

Vive les ploucs


----------



## Franswa (20 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comme un jour de grosse vague !  Et toi ?


 pecap' aussi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> t'as trouvé un cadeau pour ton neveu?




oui , un petit ensemble tshort et bermuda et aussi un lego




opsssss il y a de fautes ????  

ben , a defaut de m'amuser j'ai picolé


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

je vai pas rester parce que pas la peine:
je vois trouble  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

bonne soiée a tous !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui , un petit ensemble tshort et bermuda et aussi un lego
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore plus pétillante que d'habitude alors ? Tu deviens bulle de champagne !


----------



## Franswa (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui , un petit ensemble tshort et bermuda et aussi un lego
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fais une photo  j'ai envie de voir ça :love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vai pas rester parce que pas la peine:
> je vois trouble  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> bonne soiée a tous !!!!!!!!!!



Oh    

Bonne soirée à toi !


----------



## Nephou (20 Mai 2005)

C'est ici maintenant que l'on dit tout et son contraire ?

là je me marre car demain je serai dans le tgv pour Avignon   

_avec une basse un slip et un ampli_


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici maintenant que l'on dit tout et son contraire ?
> 
> là je me marre car demain je serai dans le tgv pour Avignon
> 
> _avec une basse un slip et un ampli_



ça t'a tant plus que ça avignon, pour que tu y retourne deja....


----------



## Franswa (20 Mai 2005)

je vais me coucher !!!


Bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2005)

J'vais pas tarder non plus, j'suis plein  de sommeil


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'vais pas tarder non plus, j'suis plein  de sommeil


 Haha moi exactement pareil :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (21 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde

Désolé pour le manque d'enthousiasme mais je vient de voir un film (pas plus triste ni désespérant que ceux que je vois d'habitude) mais là, ce soir ça passe pas trop!! 

Enfin bonne nuit à mes floodeurs préférés


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mai 2005)

ça y est, lost in translation viens de se finir.....j'ai toujours une petit dection quand il se finit, il pourrait durer 2 heures de plus ça me derangerai pas....

bon, pour me finir un petit requiem for a dream et 2 lexomil....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Désolé pour le manque d'enthousiasme mais je vient de voir un film (pas plus triste ni désespérant que ceux que je vois d'habitude) mais là, ce soir ça passe pas trop!!
> 
> Enfin bonne nuit à mes floodeurs préférés



tu veux qu'on echange nos films.... 

bonne nuit a toi


----------



## jahrom (21 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, pour me finir un petit requiem for a dream et 2 lexomil....



Franchement, prend en 3....

((23,92 messages par jour)) Tu es sévèrement accro....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, prend en 3....
> 
> ((23,92 messages par jour)) Tu es sévèrement accro....



c'est a cause de l'AES Avignon, j'etait au 24 piles......

  

3 c'est encore un peu juste....


----------



## jahrom (21 Mai 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à stook.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à stook.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mai 2005)

ici on dit n'importe quoi c'est ça??
...
ben nan, j'ai rien a dire, desole...


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mai 2005)

je sais ce que c'est, ça m'arrive un jour sur deux.........

bon, je vais me coucher.....@+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mai 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ici on dit n'importe quoi c'est ça??
> ...
> ben nan, j'ai rien a dire, desole...




*Et pourtant...*
Tu viens de dire que tu n'avais rien à dire...  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et pourtant...*
> Tu viens de dire que tu n'avais rien à dire...  :rateau:



Donc s'il avait eu quelquechose à dire, il ne l'aurait pas dit ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

*bonzurrrrrr a tous  !!!!!!   ​*

*   samedi !!   ​*


alors , , on roupille encore?   

café ? thé ou coco ?   

bonne journée et gros bizzz a tous !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mai 2005)

Tu as l'air de t'être bien remise de ton excès !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

ce n'etait que 1 bon grand verre de martini et
2 coupes et 3/4 quart de champagne  





oui, je sais, je ne cours pas dans la cour des grands !!


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mai 2005)

Ah mais ça les petites bulles de champagne montent vite à la tête et font pétiller les yeux ... C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'on voit trouble après !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

OUHOUH bon samedi


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Mai 2005)

tous (comme ça, j'en oublie pas...  )
Vous parler deja de picole, au p'tit dej...
Trop dur pour moi, je repasse tout à l'heure


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

C'est que ça sent le vomi partout chez moi


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous, je me réveille seulement et j'entend mes lecon me hurler :
APPREND MOI APPREND MOI

Elles son plusieures, je vais passer un week end d'enfer...


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

un avant-gout de tes futurs enfants : "Ayé j'ai fini !!!! Papa vient m'aider !!!"


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Mai 2005)

Lêche les restes comme d'habitude.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

nan merci ça a séché


----------



## Franswa (21 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonzurrrrrr a tous  !!!!!!   ​*
> 
> *   samedi !!   ​*
> 
> ...


  Je viens de me lever... :sleep:

Pour moi ce sera coco !!! :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nan merci ça a séché


 c'est cool, y a pas encore les poils


----------



## Pierrou (21 Mai 2005)

Journée tranquille, entre deux séances de boulot pour le bac je vais aller voir les géants à Nantes


----------



## cassandre57 (21 Mai 2005)

Bonjour !  

Direction petit dèj', morte de faim !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, je me réveille seulement et j'entend mes lecon me hurler :
> APPREND MOI APPREND MOI
> 
> Elles son plusieures, je vais passer un week end d'enfer...




tu en as bien besoin


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Mai 2005)

J'étais pas très bien réveillé
:rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'étais pas très bien réveillé
> :rateau:



Que veux-tu savoir sur Last.fm ?


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Mai 2005)




----------



## valoriel (21 Mai 2005)

avril

 cassandre

 pitch


----------



## Franswa (21 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Journée tranquille, entre deux séances de boulot pour le bac je vais aller voir les géants à Nantes


 Oublie pas de prendre des photos


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

hips hips (j'ai manger trop vite :rateau: )


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

+ hips ... hourra   

 mackie


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nan merci ça a séché



Ben tu grattes d'abord et tu grignottes aprés !!!

ça croustille !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

mamancherie est arrivé !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   


vous pouvez floder en paix et dire tout  le mal que vous voulez sur moi
je me serai pas trop presente pour le voir !!!!


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> + hips ... hourra
> 
> mackie




 maiwen  :rose:


----------



## iMax (21 Mai 2005)

140 pages déja   :affraid:

On ne chôme pas, ici


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mamancherie est arrivé !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> vous pouvez floder en paix et dire tout  le mal que vous voulez sur moi
> je me serai pas trop presente pour le voir !!!!



pas si sur


----------



## iMax (21 Mai 2005)

Mackie


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On ne chôme pas, ici




si, c'est le but en faite :rateau:


----------



## iMax (21 Mai 2005)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macinside._


 :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macinside._
> 
> 
> :hein:




ne sois pas  :hein: je l'a fait pour toi


----------



## Malow (21 Mai 2005)

Coucou tout le monde!!!!! 
Coucou la bande de Paris!!!!  

Y a qu'ici donc qu'on peut faire des chtits coucous quand on est un leve tard...


----------



## valoriel (21 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Coucou tout le monde!!!!!
> Coucou la bande de Paris!!!!
> 
> Y a qu'ici donc qu'on peut faire des chtits coucous quand on est un leve tard...


 malow

ben vi, les bonjours et autres croissants aux beurres c'est ici maintenant 

Bonne journée les z'amis


----------



## toys (21 Mai 2005)

les amiches

comment vont les floodeur de jours


----------



## valoriel (21 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> les amiches
> 
> comment vont les floodeur de jours


 le chat

Ben écoute ils vont bien 

Tiens, cadeau


----------



## Malow (21 Mai 2005)

Hier donc, j'ai cru que je pouvais enfin changer ma signature.
Un acheteur potentiel est venu voire ma voiture;
Une rayure d'un cm de long fut la cause d'un refus;
J'ai argumenté comme une vendeuse de tapis pendant 20 min...
rien a faire.
Pointilleur...  
Bref tout n'est pas perdu. :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Hier donc, j'ai cru que je pouvais enfin changer ma signature.
> Un acheteur potentiel est venu voire ma voiture;
> Une rayure d'un cm de long fut la cause d'un refus;
> J'ai argumenté comme une vendeuse de tapis pendant 20 min...
> ...




tu oublie la regle numéro de toute bonne pub de voiture ... présenté la voiture avec une jolie fille


----------



## Malow (21 Mai 2005)

Cet aprem, c'est ciné...devinez ce qu'on va voire...  cool, j'ai hatede retrouver Darkvador;


----------



## Malow (21 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu oublie la regle numéro de toute bonne pub de voiture ... présenté la voiture avec une jolie fille




 Macky!
C'est vrai, je vais essayer de trouver ca; mais ca me couter encore cher cette histoire!


----------



## laurent_iMac (21 Mai 2005)

les gens d'ici

j'en profite car mes filles sont en train de se totemiser a mord 

et bien envie d'arriver avant la fin du we a plus de 100 

apres je serais ainsi ... :modo:

euhhhhhh quand meme pas


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

et puis c'est Mackie pas avec un Y


----------



## laurent_iMac (21 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Macky!
> C'est vrai, je vais essayer de trouver ca; mais ca me couter encore cher cette histoire!



mais non
mais non
promene toi dans la rue en trainant une bonne tablette de chocolat 
et zou elles vont accourir 
apres a toi de choisir dans le lot


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Mai 2005)

bonsoir à tous


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Mai 2005)

Suis je distrait, il est 14:49

....... bonjour à tous


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Mai 2005)

quelques petites images de flood





http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgu...r&start=1&prev=/images?q=flood&hl=fr&lr=&sa=N


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Mai 2005)

une autre


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Mai 2005)

une dernière


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Mai 2005)

Personne à gauche...............personne à droite



Je tente




4


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Mai 2005)

.............




3


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Mai 2005)

......


.....


..


2



....



1


..




....



0


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Mai 2005)

ca y est :100 POSTS 





presque sans flood, 6-7 à tout casser


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

Super


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

qu'on ferme ce thread et qu'on les noie tous


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qu'on ferme ce thread et qu'on les noie tous




c'est a voir......la pluie et la douche pas assez puissant


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Super



Je sens une once de cynisme dans ce super :hein:


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Mai 2005)

Desolé pour l'enthousiasme démesuré.

Je la refait:


" ah tiens j'ai 100 posts

.........

..... "


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

Un nioube ne connait pas le cynisme, un nioube ne connait que railleries


----------



## duracel (21 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un nioube ne connait pas le cynisme, un nioube ne connait que railleries



Ah bon?


----------



## kathy h (21 Mai 2005)

Allez un ptit " floode" avant d'allez faire mes courses, passionnant tout ça..   :rateau:


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Allez un ptit " floode" avant d'allez faire mes courses, passionnant tout ça..   :rateau:



kathy voyons !  ce n'est plus de t'on age


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

qu'est-ce qu'il est flatteur le mackie


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> kathy voyons !  ce n'est plus de t'on age




*Euh*
Tu parles des courses ou du flood là ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qu'on ferme ce thread et qu'on les noie tous



*Sonny commence à déteindre sur Super Mo'... *


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mai 2005)

M****.....
bonjour a tous, j'avais pas vu l'heure et je me leve a peine....alors bise et @+ je suis mega a la bourre.....


----------



## toys (21 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> M****.....
> bonjour a tous, j'avez pas vu l'heure et je me leve a peine....alors bise et @+ je suis mega a la bourre.....



ce mec est ouf il bosse 24/24


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> M****.....
> j'avez .....



*Une formule digne d'un mégalomane   *

Bon, maintenant que  cette ineptie est dite, euh, ben amuse toi bien Stooky


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ce mec est ouf il bosse 24/24


mais non   il dort, il boit et il floode ... et quand il est pas occupé à ça il travaille ... ça laisse pas énormément de temps


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais non   il dort, il boit et il floode ... et quand il est pas occupé à ça il travaille ... ça laisse pas énormément de temps



en plus je bosse pas je vais voir Star Wars...........


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ce mec est ouf il bosse 24/24



Il aurait pu être en retard pour commencer l'apéro


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais non   il dort, il boit et il floode ... et quand il est pas occupé à ça il travaille ... ça laisse pas énormément de temps


penches-toi et le ciel t'aidera


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en plus je bosse pas je vais voir Star Wars...........


voilà ... tu sers à rien en fait  :rateau: 
à cause de ce film, mon ptit frère est déprimé, il a dit que c'était le plus triste ... forcément, c'est pas tout les jours qu'on bascule du côté obscure de la force   

ps : sm, j'ai pas compris ...   "on t'expliquera quand tu seras plus grande" gnagnagna


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

ah non pas quand tu seras grande, mes jambes sont pas si longues


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

m'enfou y'a des gens pour me protéger ... des gens très grands et très forts


----------



## toys (21 Mai 2005)

bon alors les floodeur sa roule ou pas
y a pas grand monde


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

Une fois ma copine de l'époque m'a dit : laches-toi seb





Ben je l'ai fais


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon alors les floodeur sa roule ou pas
> y a pas grand monde




*Oui mais,*
penses-tu que boire encore du café à cette heure-ci soit raisonnable ?


----------



## valoriel (21 Mai 2005)

Regardez ici


----------



## toys (21 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui mais,*
> penses-tu que boire encore du café à cette heure-ci soit raisonnable ?


*


s'est l apéro 24/24 ici ou quoi?*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

Sauf quand on a le nez dans le vomi


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est l apéro 24/24 ici ou quoi?


tu bois du café à l'apéro toi ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est l apéro 24/24 ici ou quoi?




*Si seulement mon ami*
_Si seulement..._

 
 :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu bois du café à l'apéro toi ?




il y a des gens bizarre


----------



## valoriel (21 Mai 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu bois du café à l'apéro toi ?


dis-donc beaux yeux marrons tu fais quoi ce soir ?


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a des gens bizarre


moi ? parce que je bois pas de café à l'apéro ?   

ps : sm ...  :rose: t'en sais rien si j'ai de beaux yeux marrons


----------



## toys (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi ? parce que je bois pas de café à l'apéro ?



un thé alors


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

non j'aime pas le thé ... je suis plutot café ... mais pas à l'apéro  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dis-donc beaux yeux marrons tu fais quoi ce soir ?




quand tu sais qu'elle a les yeux marrons ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un thé alors




*Allez chercher l'entonnoir !*
Qu'on le fasse boire de force !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quand tu sais qu'elle a les yeux marrons ?


non je ne te donnerai pas sa photo


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

je vais bientot repartir, direction theatre   

a plus tard dans la soirée   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 



ps: soyez sages


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quand tu sais qu'elle a les yeux marrons ?


ben raconte ma vie aussi   naméo


----------



## valoriel (21 Mai 2005)

Moi ça serais un martini, et sur le comptoir


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben raconte ma vie aussi   naméo




j'ai rien dit moi :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

ouais ouais ... bientôt tu vas dire que ... euh... mes lunettes sont mieux que les tiennes


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

possible


----------



## toys (21 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Allez chercher l'entonnoir !*
> Qu'on le fasse boire de force !



tu seras responsable de moi alors quand je tape mes gros bad et la tu vas bien moins rigolé


----------



## toys (21 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça serais un martini, et sur le comptoir



j aime tes imajes



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

Moi un porto pour bien commencer comme d'hab'


----------



## duracel (21 Mai 2005)

Des chips...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j aime tes imajes



J'aime pas ton orthographe


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

Surtout le "s'est"  :love:


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Surtout le "s'est"  :love:


hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

Je pars au resto, a+


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hein ?




c'est un jeu


----------



## Pierrou (21 Mai 2005)

Vais me faire une soirée Pizza DVD avec un pote ............... samedi soir sans filles :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

je suis outrée ! ils ont mis la musique de "Petit-Pied" pour le Festival de Cannes et moi j'ai cru qu'il y'avait Petit-Pied à la télé et maintenant je suis triste   

ps : c'était bon le dîner ce soir


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis outrée ! ils ont mis la musique de "Petit-Pied" pour le Festival de Cannes et moi j'ai cru qu'il y'avait Petit-Pied à la télé et maintenant je suis triste
> 
> ps : c'était bon le dîner ce soir


moi je préfère manger _après..._


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

après "Petit-Pied" ?   après quoi ? ...  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis outrée ! ils ont mis la musique de "Petit-Pied" pour le Festival de Cannes et moi j'ai cru qu'il y'avait Petit-Pied à la télé et maintenant je suis triste
> 
> ps : c'était bon le dîner ce soir




un p'tit dino ?


----------



## duracel (21 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit dino ?



Au dîner?
C'est du congelé?


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

ben vi ... Petit-pied quoi ...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> après "Petit-Pied" ?   après quoi ? ...  :mouais:


ça t'arrives d'avoir l'esprit bien tourné ??


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben vi ... Petit-pied quoi ...




tu parle de ça ?


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

bien tourné dans quel sens ? parce que si c'est bien tourné de ton point de vue ... je sais pas trop  :hein: 
mais vraiment j'ai pas compris ce que tu disais  

ps : oui mackie je parle de ça


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bien tourné dans quel sens ? parce que si c'est bien tourné de ton point de vue ... je sais pas trop  :hein:
> mais vraiment j'ai pas compris ce que tu disais



en faite nous somme tous des perverties, seul SM a un esprit pur


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

on va tous mourir


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on va tous mourir




non ! je te sauverai :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

je vais mourir ...    
je veux pas je suis trop jeune


----------



## Grug (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on va tous mourir


 inattaquable !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

je reviens du theatre , on est allé voir cela :

http://www.fra.webcity.fr/theatre_m...hadi-el-gammal-theatre-maat_159008/Profil-Eve


fiston a dis en sortant : plus jamais je vais aller au theatre


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vais mourir ...
> je veux pas je suis trop jeune



transmets tes gènes


----------



## lumai (21 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

>



:affraid:
Haaargh ! Petit Pied et ses amis !!! 
Pour infos, ils la trouvent à la fin, la vallée des merveilles, avec pleins d'étoiles d'arbres et sans se faire dévorer par les Dents Tranchantes...

Note : à ne pas montrer à vos enfants, sinon comme moi, vous connaîtrez très vite toute l'histoire par coeur _ et de force _(et il y a des suites en plus !!! :affraid: )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> Haaargh ! Petit Pied et ses amis !!!
> Pour infos, ils la trouvent à la fin, la vallée des merveilles, avec pleins d'étoiles d'arbres et sans se faire dévorer par les Dents Tranchantes...
> 
> Note : à ne pas montrer à vos enfants, sinon comme moi, vous connaîtrez très vite toute l'histoire par coeur _ et de force _(et il y a des suites en plus !!! :affraid: )



Merci de raconter la fin


----------



## lumai (21 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai qu'il y a un de ces suspens...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il y a un de ces suspens...



cela fera un de moins à voir


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> cela fera un de moins à voir



Tu rates un truc pourtant ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu rates un truc pourtant ...



je n'aime que les machins et les choses - les trucs ont un côté un peu surfait


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> je n'aime que les machins et les choses - les trucs ont un côté un peu surfait



Je dirais bien que c'est une façon de voir mais on va croire que je radote !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais bien que c'est une façon de voir mais on va croire que je radote !



Moi je pense davantage que c'est un point de vue - mais je radote, c'est certain


----------



## lumai (21 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais bien que c'est une façon de voir mais on va croire que je radote !


 Euuuh...
J'comprends pas ta phrase !

_Y a bien un smiley pourtant..._


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense davantage que c'est un point de vue - mais je radote, c'est certain



Radotons ensemble ça paraîtra moins étrange ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh...
> J'comprends pas ta phrase !
> 
> _Y a bien un smiley pourtant..._



Lumai, ce ne sont pas les histoires du Petit Dinosaure - là c'est de la discussion de haut vol


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh...
> J'comprends pas ta phrase !
> 
> _Y a bien un smiley pourtant..._



Non je lui ai sorti la même phrase cette nuit sur "c'est quoi ce film ?"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Radotons ensemble ça paraîtra moins étrange ...



J'ai une réputation à tenir


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Lumai, ce ne sont pas les histoires du Petit Dinosaure - là c'est de la discussion de haut vol



Oui aussi haut qu'un ptérodactyle ...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une réputation à tenir



Mais je suis sortable ... Enfin presque  !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> là c'est de la discussion de haut vol




uauwwwwwwwwww !!!!!!!!!!!!!       

il y a eu vol des  bijoux de la reine?


----------



## teo (21 Mai 2005)

Robertav... bonsoir [bise :love: bise:love: bise :love: c'est combien par chez toi ?]

Et Pitch ? toujours en perm, là ?    

Stargazer, bien rentré l'otsoir ?  Nous oui. J'ai été sage, promis   

z'avez pas honte de venir encore par ici... rhooo...    :hein: 

_- Teo ?_

- Ouuuiiii ?  :love:   :rateau:    

_- c'est l'hôpital qui_ [Interruption grossière]

- ...se fout de la charité, oui, je sais... j'arrête, je déconnais juste pour vous amuser...     bon, alors les zamis, comment se passe ce samedi soir ? On a eu Cannes... (du belge  ), on a déjà les résultats pour l'Eurovision © ? ou pas encore ?
Bon, je passais juste, je sais pas si je vais avoir le droit de rester trop longtemps... en général, le soir, j'essaie de ralentir un peu, mais là je suis en manque...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mai 2005)

Toi aussi tu m'as l'air en forme ce soir ! 
Sinon bien rentré, faut dire que j'étais pas loin non plus !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mai 2005)

*Voilà les potes, juste pour vous dire un truc :*
Ici, ça cartonne à la Chimay bleue© (9 degrés ° tout de même)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Robertav... bonsoir [bise :love: bise:love: bise :love: c'est combien par chez toi ?]
> 
> Et Pitch ? toujours en perm, là ?
> 
> ...



le week end c'est permis


----------



## teo (21 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu m'as l'air en forme ce soir !
> Sinon bien rentré, faut dire que j'étais pas loin non plus !



pas mal en forme oui... faut dire que je viens de planifier ma journée de demain: _le matin, un film noir je me fais_ :love: puis sans doute du code html pour réviser et ça me plait aussi (même si un peu moins). Si je suis sage, peut-être un 2e film 

bon, là je vais me faire la fin de mon roman, un policier qui se passe en Chine 

bonne nuit donc


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pas mal en forme oui... faut dire que je viens de planifier ma journée de demain: _le matin, un film noir je me fais_ :love: puis sans doute du code html pour réviser et ça me plait aussi (même si un peu moins). Si je suis sage, peut-être un 2e film
> 
> bon, là je vais me faire la fin de mon roman, un policier qui se passe en Chine
> 
> bonne nuit donc



Le juge Ti ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Mai 2005)

'soir tout le monde


----------



## teo (21 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Le juge Ti ?




Non, la Chine actuelle (post 1990)
L'auteur c'est He Jiahong, avec _Crime de sang_ que je termine et _Le mystérieux tableau ancien_ avec lequel je vais enchainer. L'enquêteur est un avocat chinois, de retour au pays, après avoir passer quelques années d'études aux Etas-Unis.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pas mal en forme oui... faut dire que je viens de planifier ma journée de demain: _le matin, un film noir je me fais_ :love: puis sans doute du code html pour réviser et ça me plait aussi (même si un peu moins). Si je suis sage, peut-être un 2e film
> 
> bon, là je vais me faire la fin de mon roman, un policier qui se passe en Chine
> 
> bonne nuit donc


 good night mr. teo


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Mai 2005)

ah une soirée eurovision pour moi , y avait bien longtemps ....  c'est rigolo


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Mai 2005)

des chanteuses enchanteuses


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Mai 2005)

un peu de magie les amis .. passez coucher vos reves en ces lignes accueillantes de mac g


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

et me voila de retour a la maison apres Star Wars et une bouffe au Resto....suis eclaté......:sleep:
mais j'attends du monde alors voila......je regarde les remises de prix de cannes canal différé.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Mai 2005)

et me voila toujours chez moi apres une bouffe au Resto....suis un peu bourré......:love:
je suis avec du monde alors voila......je continue à me diriger régulièrement vers le frigo .....


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Mai 2005)

bon flood du dimanche  douce matinée


----------



## iDiot (22 Mai 2005)

J'ai envie de me regarder petit pied... :rose: Ça fait tellement longtemps  
" J'ai voli? Ah non... J'ai tombi" 
"Oh! Une étoile d'arbre!" 

Désoli si j'ai cassé l'ambiance... :casse: Mais il est tot... Je pense que je vais retourner me coucher


----------



## Malow (22 Mai 2005)

Coucou tout le monde!!!  
Coucou la bande de Paris!!!   

Je n'en reviens pas de me lever aussi tôt...et d'attaquer ma journée par macG avec mon café et tout et tout...
 :rose:

Bon y a le phénomène des trois "C" qui se met en route...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en reviens pas de me lever aussi tôt...



 
Ah bon ?
Parce que d'habitude c'est quelle heure ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

dimanche !!!!!! ​

je vous rappelle que aujourd'hui c'est dimanche

jour du Seigneur et du *repos* !!!!!!   


bonne glanduillade a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Coucou tout le monde!!!
> Coucou la bande de Paris!!!
> 
> Je n'en reviens pas de me lever aussi tôt...et d'attaquer ma journée par macG avec mon café et tout et tout...
> ...



 salut a tous........et oui, exceptionnel mais je suis deja debout.....a cause d'une bouffe chez de la famille.......pas trop dormis, j'ai les yeux qui collent....alors 3 C aussi.....
mais je pense pas que ce soit les meme......
enfin, salut....


----------



## maiwen (22 Mai 2005)

Stookie    (il a les yeux qui collent il verra pas  :rateau: )


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Stookie    (il a les yeux qui collent il verra pas  :rateau: )



j'y vois mieux maintenant............


j'ai vu cette nuit que Macelene avait atteint les 5000 posts cette nuit , donc je sais qu'elle ne passe presque pas par ici mais au cas ou..... bravo Helene......
et poildep aussi, enfin, presque......


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ..alors 3 C aussi.....
> mais je pense pas que ce soit les meme......





café clope copains ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'y vois mieux maintenant............




passé un bon moment sous la douche ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> café clope copains ?



conseil d'ami, cherche pas et puis je n'aime pas trop le cafe......  

 robertav......


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

Salut les floodeus


----------



## Malow (22 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?
> Parce que d'habitude c'est quelle heure ?



En fait 10h, pendant le week end, d'habitude, c'est l'heure a laquelle je me couche...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> conseil d'ami, cherche pas et puis je n'aime pas trop le cafe......
> 
> robertav......





alor 3C c'est (si si j'insiste) 

choco clopo coco?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie de me regarder petit pied... :rose: Ça fait tellement longtemps
> " J'ai voli? Ah non... J'ai tombi"
> "Oh! Une étoile d'arbre!"
> 
> Désoli si j'ai cassé l'ambiance... :casse: Mais il est tot... Je pense que je vais retourner me coucher


J'aime aussi comme DA, fait toi plaisir


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> passé un bon moment sous la douche ?



une bonne douche, y a que ça de bon.....

bon, j'y vais, j'aime pas etre a la bourre.....
@+



ps: bonne recherche Robertav......


----------



## Malow (22 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> une bonne douche, y a que ça de bon.....
> 
> bon, j'y vais, j'aime pas etre a la bourre.....
> @+



Tu les embrasse de ma part!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> une bonne douche, y a que ça de bon..... bon, j'y vais, j'aime pas etre a la bourre.....
> @+
> 
> ps: bonne recherche Robertav......





pffffffffff      j'aime pas rester dans l'incertitude !!!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tu les embrasse de ma part!



j'y manquerai pas.......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> En fait 10h, pendant le week end, d'habitude, c'est l'heure a laquelle je me couche...


----------



## Malow (22 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>



Un connaisseur?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Un connaisseur?



*Ooooh c'est p't'êt' pas faux*
Moi aussi, j'aime me coucher tôt


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mai 2005)

Comment ça va aujourd'hui?
Je viens de me lever, il fait pas très beau, ça va être tranquille aujourd'hui... :sleep:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mai 2005)

Slt à tous 
Jviens de me lever et y fait beau


----------



## Avril-VII (22 Mai 2005)

à tous

Chez moi c'est bien couvert et les devoirs ont cessé de hurler : FAIS MOI TOUT


----------



## maiwen (22 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi c'est bien couvert et les devoirs ont cessé de hurler : FAIS MOI TOUT


  c'est des leçons de S.V.T. ??    :rose:


----------



## teo (22 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et me voila de retour a la maison apres Star Wars et une bouffe au Resto....suis eclaté......:sleep:
> mais j'attends du monde alors voila......je regarde les remises de prix de cannes canal différé.....




Je suis vert...    Pas encore vu... ça attendra un peu donc...   : Y'avait une telle file devant le ciné pour la séance de 10h25 qu'on s'est décidé pour rentrer se faire un poulet du dimanche de la mort.
Donc là, il a mariné avec ses épices (le poulet, pas Anakin  ), j'ai fait une salade de choux blanc mayo-pamplemousse-noix-capres-yaourt de brebis en attendant- et on vient de le mettre au four (le poulet, pas le choux  ).
Je sens que je vais aller ouvrir une bouteille de rouge. Un vin de la vallée du Rhône... ou _pas loin_... style un Lirac ou un _Bourdic cuvée Prestige_ (y'a des Uzétien-nes par là ?  ).

On va t'êt aller voir _Lemming_ à la place ou _Last Days_.
Et puis j'htmlerai un peu dans TextEdit...

Bon dimanche à toutes et à tous...


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Mai 2005)

Soleil par chez nous .... je dois tondre la pelouse ... je cherche des bretelles pour mon portable
Bonne journée!  :rateau:


----------



## Malow (22 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis vert...    Pas encore vu... ça attendra un peu donc...   : Y'avait une telle file devant le ciné pour la séance de 10h25 qu'on s'est décidé pour rentrer se faire un poulet du dimanche de la mort.
> Donc là, il a mariné avec ses épices



J'arrive! j'ai trop faim.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon dimanche à toutes et à tous...





			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée! :rateau:


Bonne journée à vous deux


----------



## Avril-VII (22 Mai 2005)

Teo, stook, maiwen, dcz_, -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (qui dans son infinie bonté à daigné me répondre  ) et tous les autres !

Bon dimanche !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

Je vais manger un bout à tout bientôt


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger un bout à tout bientôt


 me too...


----------



## duracel (22 Mai 2005)

[mode digestion/on] Je digère [mode digestion/on]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

J'ai fait bonne chaire


----------



## teo (22 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait bonne chaire




tu as du te farcir la messe ?    

Moi j'ai fait bonne chère, le poulet et pois gourmands étaient un délice !   :rateau:  

_EDIT: Mode joyeux: un pote nous a convaincu de ressortir pour l'accompagner pour quoi vous savez...

Allez si on a nos places... yeepppeeee et content je serai !    :rateau: _


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tu as du te farcir la messe ?
> 
> Moi j'ai fait bonne chère, le poulet et pois gourmands étaient un délice !   :rateau:


 ouaip poulet pour moi aussi ce midi, préparation indienne bien piquante :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

Ta chère et tendre ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _EDIT: Mode joyeux: un pote nous a convaincu de ressortir pour l'accompagner pour quoi vous savez...
> 
> Allez si on a nos places... yeepppeeee et content je serai !    :rateau: _


Une bonne scéance je te souhaite...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mai 2005)

Ah, ben il est temps...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mai 2005)

... de tourner :rateau:


----------



## teo (22 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ta chère et tendre ?




Mon _cher_ est tendre  :love: 


(et le loir est cher)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mai 2005)

... et d'écrire là mon 1400ème message  :bebe:


----------



## teo (22 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ... et d'écrire là mon 1400ème message  :bebe:




toute mes félicitations


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> toute mes félicitations


 merci merci


----------



## maiwen (22 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Mon _cher_ est tendre  :love:


toutes mes félicitations    :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Mai 2005)

felicitations!!!ami dzc


!


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Mon _cher_ est tendre  :love:
> 
> 
> (et le loir est cher)


c'est mon coin cela je suis aux confins de ces regions


----------



## Franswa (22 Mai 2005)

bonjour


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2005)

Hell-o


----------



## Stargazer (22 Mai 2005)

Bien le bonjour chez vous !


----------



## Franswa (22 Mai 2005)

Je retourne sur Nantes, voir la fin des Royal de luxe


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> felicitations!!!ami dzc





			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bonjour





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Hell-o





			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonjour chez vous !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mai 2005)

Je suis entrain de faire du shopping et c'est dur dur de s'arrêter...  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

tiens, je m'en crame une.....je viens de voir Raikkonen, faire 78 tour en rond avec de soulever une bien jolie coupe.......
sont chiant ces grand prix ou tu peux plus doubler.....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

Je me suis encore une fois endormi


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je m'en crame une.....je viens de voir Raikkonen, faire 78 tour en rond avec de soulever une bien jolie coupe.......
> sont chiant ces grand prix ou tu peux plus doubler.....




il ya eu des dépassements quand même... trulli par le trottoir ... heidfeld et webber sur alonso ... schum au dernier moment sur barrichello :mouais: ... assez sympa quand même


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mai 2005)

put1 des calcaires plus négatifs que des marnes, c'est un cloaque l'ardêche ou quoi ???


----------



## lumai (22 Mai 2005)

ça pousse pas mal en tout cas


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ça pousse pas mal en tout cas


 ... où veux-tu en venir?


----------



## lumai (22 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ... où veux-tu en venir?



Qu'est ce que tu veux dire par là au juste ???


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu veux dire par là au juste ???


 et gna gna gna... :bebe: 

Sur ce...'


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

Ah je vais prendre l'apéro, bonne soirée à vous.


----------



## teo (22 Mai 2005)

Trop fort... je reviens de Ep. III.

Je dirais rien. Juste




Respect M. Lucas...

Qui se le refait un de ces 4 ? C'est bibi, je sais pas encore quand... mais je me le refais c'est sur...


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mai 2005)

Bonjour du soir, alors bonsoir...

Moi, je vais plutôt me refaire les 4, 5 6 un de ces 4...

Sinon, jai rien fait de la journée, gros comatage... Ca fait du bien


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Mai 2005)

les 4,5,6 repassent sur m6     !!!  c'est le lundi


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> les 4,5,6 repassent sur m6     !!!  c'est le lundi


Merci du tuyau, mais j'ai pas de télé  
Je vais squatter chez un pote sinon, 
Au pire, j'irais les louer en DVD...


----------



## teo (22 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> les 4,5,6 repassent sur m6     !!!  c'est le lundi




Je le regarderai demain, bon en VF mais tant pis...
j'aurai bien fait direct la suite mais je crois pas qu'il y est une salle qui fasse la totale...  

Le pote m'a dit que j'étais... _extrémiste_


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Mai 2005)

m6 a fait la totale depuis quinze jours... enfin totale moins celui inauguré à cannes bien sûr 


on devrait ouvrir un thread avec conseils sur le programme télé!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

Miam bien mangé et je suis un peu lourd


----------



## valoriel (22 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je le regarderai demain, bon en VF mais tant pis...
> j'aurai bien fait direct la suite mais je crois pas qu'il y est une salle qui fasse la totale...
> 
> Le pote m'a dit que j'étais... _extrémiste_


Si jamais tu trouve un cinéma assez malade pour programmer les 6 à la suite, tu me fais signe 

Je te suis sans hésiter


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Mai 2005)

cinema assez malade ... mmm je suis sur que cela existe


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mai 2005)

Je suis partant pour la nuit star wars, mais avec un pack de biere à portée de main...


----------



## Franswa (22 Mai 2005)

Je suis de retour à Nantes pour bosser... 

C'est ma dernière semaine en même temps !!! :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis de retour à Nantes pour bosser...
> 
> C'est ma dernière semaine en même temps !!! :love:


Bon courage pour ta derniere semaine...
Et apres, le stage  !
C'est ta derniere semaine d'étudiant? Si oui, profites en bien


----------



## Franswa (22 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bon courage pour ta derniere semaine...
> Et apres, le stage  !
> C'est ta derniere semaine d'étudiant? Si oui, profites en bien


 Il me reste encore deux ans après   :love: (c'est une formation sur quatre ans)


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mai 2005)

tua s donc le temps de largement en profiter alors..  
Ca me manques de ne plus etre étudiant... j'aimais bien ça, pourtant...


----------



## Franswa (22 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tua s donc le temps de largement en profiter alors..
> Ca me manques de ne plus etre étudiant... j'aimais bien ça, pourtant...


 Y a pas d'age pour être étudiant !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Mai 2005)

j'etudie encore plus de choses depuis que je suis prof qu'à l'époque où j'étais étudiant


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas d'age pour être étudiant !!!



A qui le dis tu !!


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'etudie encore plus de choses depuis que je suis prof qu'à l'époque où j'étais étudiant


C'est pas d'apprendre, j'en apprend tous les jours...
Ce qui me manque, c'est plus le "rythme" étudiant...


----------



## Franswa (22 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas d'apprendre, j'en apprend tous les jours...
> Ce qui me manque, c'est plus le "rythme" étudiant...


 Le rythme étudiant peut être mortel !!! Il faut le dire, tout le monde ne survit pas à la frénésie étudiante...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

un petit  de la princess qui a pas trop le moral en ces jours  :love:


----------



## Franswa (22 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un petit  de la princess qui a pas trop le moral en ces jours  :love:


 Moi non plus  Je sais pas pourquoi...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus  Je sais pas pourquoi...





moi si , mais j'ai pas envie de vous en dire plus


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un petit  de la princess qui a pas trop le moral en ces jours  :love:


 Un petit  pour notre petite princesse triste ... c'est la mort (tiens moral en verlan) dans l'âme que je vais aller me coucher ... trop triste de te voir ainsi  ... 

un dernier essai pour tenter de te faire sourire ce soir  :modo:  :bebe:  :casse: 
Humm? .. pas sûr que cela ai marché mais j'aurai essayé en tout cas  :sick: 
Bonne nuit Princesse


----------



## laurent_iMac (22 Mai 2005)

les gens d'ici
j'espere que vous avez passe un we plein de soleil comme ici a Poitiers


----------



## Franswa (22 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi si , mais j'ai pas envie de vous en dire plus


 y a pas probleme 

Passe une bonne soirée quand même et si tu veux te changer les idées avec des conneries, cliques sur ma signature  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

salut a tous , Laurent, j'etais en train de m'occuper de toi...

bon, La caravane de l'Etrange est terminé....2 trois bricole a faire et hop, je reviens.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> y a pas probleme
> 
> Passe une bonne soirée quand même et si tu veux te changer les idées avec des conneries, cliques sur ma signature  :love:



'tain, c'est clair, tu en as mis des tonnes.....faut que j'en rejoute d'autre, j'en ai mis qu'un pour tester.....et maintenant, j'y retournerai de temps a temps, si tu continues a ce rythme, bientot plus besoin de google pour trouver des conneries....


----------



## laurent_iMac (22 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous , Laurent, j'etais en train de m'occuper de toi...





De m'occuper de moi   

Oula je crains le pire, vite la ceinture, le casque, la couche culotte  et me voila pret a affronter le pire


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> De m'occuper de moi
> 
> Oula je crains le pire, vite la ceinture, le casque, la couche culotte  et me voila pret a affronter le pire




     :love:

oui, oui, prepare toi au pire......


----------



## Franswa (22 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, c'est clair, tu en as mis des tonnes.....faut que j'en rejoute d'autre, j'en ai mis qu'un pour tester.....et maintenant, j'y retournerai de temps a temps, si tu continues a ce rythme, bientot plus besoin de google pour trouver des conneries....


 Normalement, je devrais pouvoir faire ça tous les soirs   :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (22 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> oui, oui, prepare toi au pire......



oups j'ai les :affraid: qui m'en tombe


----------



## laurent_iMac (22 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, je devrais pouvoir faire ça tous les soirs   :love:



Ouahhhhhhhhhhhhhh la chance
Mais j'ai pas le temps moi tous les soirs
Mais comment tu fais ?


----------



## Franswa (22 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Ouahhhhhhhhhhhhhh la chance
> Mais j'ai pas le temps moi tous les soirs
> Mais comment tu fais ?


 C'est pas sur que la semaine qui vient, je le fasse tous les soirs... (semaine de bilan) Mais je vais essayer quand même


----------



## laurent_iMac (22 Mai 2005)

Ce soir c'est la pleine Lune
Donc on va pouvoir montrer notre 




à la Lune


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

Meuh oui, meuh oui...

Allez remet ta camisole... on rentre au centre...


----------



## laurent_iMac (22 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh oui, meuh oui...
> 
> Allez remet ta camisole... on rentre au centre...



Ah zut j'ai ete demasque


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

Mais biensur que tu peux emmener ton ballon, c'est ton ami ?

Mais oui, c'est sur c'est ton ami, c'est un gentil ballon...

Allez viens...


----------



## laurent_iMac (22 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais biensur que tu peux emmener ton ballon, c'est ton ami ?
> 
> Mais oui, c'est sur c'est ton ami, c'est un gentil ballon...
> 
> Allez viens...



Gentil  le ballon ?
Pas sur 
Car il fait mal parfois quand je lui donne un coup de tete et apres je suis tout :casse:
Et puis aussi il y a les :hosto: ils sont bizarre
Ils veulent pas que je dorme avec mes chaussures de foot 
Mais pourquoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

Parce que tes chaussures de foot sont pleines de caca de dehors...

C'est pas propre, tu comprends ??


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais biensur que tu peux emmener ton ballon, c'est ton ami ?
> 
> Mais oui, c'est sur c'est ton ami, c'est un gentil ballon...
> 
> Allez viens...



Olive et Tom


----------



## laurent_iMac (22 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tes chaussures de foot sont pleines de caca de dehors...
> 
> C'est pas propre, tu comprends ??



Et bien en attendant de comprendre, moi je vais me coucher car je :sleep:

Alors bonne nuit les gens d'ici


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Mai 2005)

bonne nuit de flood ...;


----------



## teo (23 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi si , mais j'ai pas envie de vous en dire plus





Bonne nuit Princesse... allez fais moi un chti sourire   . Enfin, tu vois... je sais, y'a des jours même pour ça on a pas trop envie.
En tout cas bonne nuit et gros bisou, et hésite pas  à me choper en MSN la journée, je trouverai tjs 5mn pour causer en douce...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

:sleep: bon, apres toutes ces series d'ichat, je vais retourner a mon film......


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: bon, apres toutes ces series d'ichat, je vais retourner a mon film......


c'est quoi ton film?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ton film?



the returner..... 


(film jap qui péte avec des filles qui reviennent du futur, des yakusa, des tueurs a gages freelance , des aliens....un truc de fou......)


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Mai 2005)

heu... je connais pas .. tu vois ça à la télé? sur dvd? fais nous une petite fiche .. s'il te plait ... :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> heu... je connais pas .. tu vois ça à la télé? sur dvd? fais nous une petite fiche .. s'il te plait ... :rose:









sortie en DVD il y a quelques mois......


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Mai 2005)

tu le watches en v.o?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu le watches en v.o?



non, mais la pochette US ou française et trop grande.....
mais parce qu'il est trop tard, sinon, les film Jap, j'aime bien les voir en VO....meme quand ça pete comme celui la....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

... :sleep:


----------



## toys (23 Mai 2005)

les gens de la nuit

tu y comprend un truc en vo stook!

fort le gasier


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> les gens de la nuit
> 
> tu y comprend un truc en vo stook!
> 
> fort le gasier



 Toys, bon, je retourne a mon film pour de bon, ce coup ci, @+


----------



## toys (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Toys, bon, je retourne a mon film pour de bon, ce coup ci, @+




ta raison cultive tes neurone a dose des fulguro point japonais sa fait du bien


----------



## toys (23 Mai 2005)

bon y a pas grand monde je vais aller stooker...... scootcher la téloche .


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Mai 2005)

hellooo


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> hellooo



de lu....

@+....:sleep:


----------



## iDiot (23 Mai 2005)

Premier post du lundi matin.  Je serais bien rester toute la journée sur MacGé tiens... mais boulot boulot aujourd'hui :hein: Je repasse ce midi.

Bonne journée tout le monde 


Un proverbe chinois dit : _Pet qui gratte le soir, doigt qui pue le matin  _Ajd ça a pas été mon cas... et vous?


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

les gens d'ici
Bon j'espere que vous avez passe un bon w.e.
Et un ptit dej. pour bien commencer la journee






[font=Helvetica,Geneva,Verdana,Arial]



[/font]


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

Merci, bon app'


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2005)

Comment ça va bien aujourd'hui?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> les gens d'ici
> Bon j'espere que vous avez passe un bon w.e.
> Et un ptit dej. pour bien commencer la journee



*T'as oublié le verre de poire à mettre dans le café*


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça va bien aujourd'hui?


 cha va chuper et toi?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

:mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

... n'importe quoi


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *T'as oublié le verre de poire à mettre dans le café*



Oula, avec cela moi c'est depot de bilan assure :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Oula, avec cela moi c'est depot de bilan assure :sick:



T'es sur que c'est du ... "bilan" que tu déposerais ?  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur que c'est du ... "bilan" que tu déposerais ?  :rateau:




Pascalou, égal à lui même...


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur que c'est du ... "bilan" que tu déposerais ?  :rateau:



Vi, vi


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Pascalou, égal à lui même...



Quoi ? j'me suis gourré de thread ? c'est pas le rade des floudeurs ici ?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mai 2005)

Hi iviriboodi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

Bijour missiou li troupère


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

*    LUNDI !!!!!!!   *​

meteo : pluie , 13°

super , sa commence tres bien la semaine  :mouais: 



bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Hi iviriboodi



 le mechant


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mai 2005)

Je ne suis pas méchant, juste faut pas m'faire chier


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> meteo : pluie , 13°
> 
> bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Ouahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh la veinarde
De la pluie !!!
J'en veux
J'en veux 

A toi aussi bonne journee :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Ouahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh la veinarde
> De la pluie !!!
> J'en veux
> J'en veux




*C'est pas gentil de se moquer...*


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas méchant, juste faut pas m'faire chier



Mais je me permettrais pas 
Loin de moi toute pensee de ce genre 
Plutot du style Peace  :casse: & Love :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas gentil de se moquer...*



Me moque pas
Me permettrait pas 
Simplement du cote de Poitiers c'est pas la joie cote humidite
Serait plus du genre secos


----------



## lumai (23 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Ouahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh la veinarde
> De la pluie !!!
> J'en veux
> J'en veux




:mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Simplement du cote de Poitiers c'est pas la joie cote humidite
> Serait plus du genre secos



*Alors surtout*
Penses à bien t'arroser...


----------



## Grug (23 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *    LUNDI !!!!!!!   *​
> 
> meteo : pluie , 13°
> 
> ...


 ah, oui tiens, lundi aussi.


----------



## Franswa (23 Mai 2005)

Bonjour 

J'ai un travail à rendre cet aprem mais je me rappel plus si j'ai tout :mouais:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

pff c'est lourd de devoir bosser obligatoirement sur secteur à cause de ce rappel de batteries des PowerBooks


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus  Je sais pas pourquoi...


ben lis tes posts ...


----------



## teo (23 Mai 2005)

On vient de subir une attaque de chats... oui oui, en pleine salle de cours...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

Moi je pars rebosser, bonne journée


----------



## toys (23 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pars rebosser, bonne journée




bien moi je me leve pour aller me faire charcuté une dent   



 les amiches


----------



## lumai (23 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On vient de subir une attaque de chats... oui oui, en pleine salle de cours...


 Ils chassaient les souris ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> les amiches


----------



## toys (23 Mai 2005)

oui, oui, les amiches



avec la barbe et  tout et tout


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

*Ah bon.*


[Edit :] Remarquez, on peut être aminches entre amish


----------



## toys (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah bon.*




oui, oui, avec le chapeaux et tout et tout


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui, oui, avec le chapeaux et tout et tout




Et avec les bretelles et le pantalon trop court ?


----------



## teo (23 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ils chassaient les souris ?



_Rectification:_ UN chat est rentré dans le faux plafond et hurle à la mort. On a réussi à le neutraliser en l'enfermant dans une salle.
Pourquoi pas le libérer, me direz-vous, très chère Lumai (oui, on est pas des bourreaux de chat quand même): passqu'il revient illico dès qu'on le fout dehors !  il a un chemin quelque part... 
Bref, ça mène à tout une formation Web, même à gardien de zoo ! 

Faut juste pas qu'on oublie de le faire sortir à 17h


----------



## N°6 (23 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Rectification:_
> Bref, ça mène à tout une formation Web, même à gardien de zoo !



La cuisine chinoise c'est bien aussi


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

Allez, fini la pause de midi, au boulot!


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2005)

je suis en train de m'endormir au boulot :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah bon.*
> 
> 
> [Edit :] Remarquez, on peut être aminches entre amish



Ah ? Mince


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de m'endormir au boulot :rateau:



Tiens toi aussi ?
C'est une maladie grave je pense qui est contagieuse


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

les filles...:sleep:....alors, ça va....?...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

hmmm...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

houlala....tu as l'air dans une forme.....'tain.....


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> les filles...:sleep:....alors, ça va....?...



Ou sont les filles ?????????????? comme disait la chanson
Ou sont les filles ..........................
(si je chante, il va neiger sur tout le quart nord est de la France, et la je crois que certaines personnes raleraient   )

Bon sinon ce fut pas trop "oups ou est l'aspirine?" mon truc en peau de Tigre ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Bon sinon ce fut pas trop "oups ou est l'aspirine?" mon truc en peau de Tigre ?



absolument pas.....si j'avais pas eu un crash systeme hier....( en installant des conneries comme d'ahbitude... )
je t'aurai envoyé le dernier mail ce matin....mais bon.....il viendra dans la journée....


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



et ensuite ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> absolument pas.....si j'avais pas eu un crash systeme hier....( en installant des conneries comme d'ahbitude... )
> je t'aurai envoyé le dernier mail ce matin....mais bon.....il viendra dans la journée....



Quelle idee aussi d'installer des trucs a plume 
Cela existe un crash syteme sous Apple ?
Il n'y a que sous windows que cela puisse exister
Car ...

Quand un Pc plante on dit  "Oh merde, encore  ! "
Quand un Mac plante on dit  "Oh chouette, enfin  ! "

Oula c'est pas presse, le principal etant pas eut mal a la tete :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> et ensuite ?



Je viens de lire ta localisation


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire ta localisation



*C'est grâve docteur ?*  :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Mai 2005)

I asked my father,
I said, father change my name.
The one I'm using now it's covered up
With fear and filth and cowardice and shame.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> I asked my father,
> I said, father change my name.
> The one I'm using now it's covered up
> With fear and filth and cowardice and shame.



Benjamin va encore changer ton pseudo ?
 :rateau: 

PS :


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

Bonjour la compagnie !


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

stargazer......


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour la compagnie !



 le soldat tout seul 
Bon je sais ... mais pas trouve mieux
Normal c'est Lundi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

Ah enfin libre


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> le soldat tout seul
> Bon je sais ... mais pas trouve mieux
> Normal c'est Lundi



C'est sûrement ça ...   

 stook


----------



## macelene (23 Mai 2005)

SAMU...  impuissance, mais quand la Vie s'accroche, ceux qui L'entoure sont là, attentifs... même le plus petit geste, le moindre mot est compris...  confiance... Adré, Isu.., Xylo, pressions, pouls, FV, Dte occluse avec thrombus...  Ressort posé... là il va bien...  Et nous continuons...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Bon je sais ... mais pas trouve mieux
> Normal c'est Lundi



Comme tu dis


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




*celle là, tu devrais l'envoyer à Finn*
il va être vachement content...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *celle là, tu devrais l'envoyer à Finn*
> il va être vachement content...



D'un coup j'ai cru qu'on était dans le, thread "Autoportrait"...


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Euhhhhhhhhhhhhh c'est Peggy la grosse cochonne du Muppets deguisee en Gorzo (toujours du Muppets) ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Euhhhhhhhhhhhhh c'est Peggy la grosse cochonne du Muppets deguisee en Gorzo (toujours du Muppets) ?



Vu en contre-plongée je lui trouve une truffe à la Porcinet :affraid:  Pour ce qui est de côté Gonzo   Tu es sûr ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vu en contre-plongée je lui trouve une truffe à la Porcinet :affraid:  Pour ce qui est de côté Gonzo   Tu es sûr ?



Arffffffffffffffff
Pas mis mes 
Mal regarde alors oui c'est Gonzo deguise en Porcinet
Mais la langue c'est Peggy la grosse cochonne 
Je la reconnaitrais entre mille surtout ce mouvement de langue, unique en son genre


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *celle là, tu devrais l'envoyer à Finn*
> il va être vachement content...



oui, mais c'est pas un chat, je ne pense pas qu'il corresponde au Mao style....
ce serait plutot un espion....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

superbe cochonet rose !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

justement je viens de voir a la telé italienne (rai 1) 
une folle actrice italienne qu'elle a un cochon chez elle ......


----------



## Avril-VII (23 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous  !

       Ma journée a été dans l'ensemble pourrie : j'ai raté les test de maths  (j'ai fait panik à bord alors qu'en classe j'assure, je suis un gros stressé), j'ai attendu toute ma journée pour acheter un super coupe vent Osiris, mais boum fin du rêve j'arrive pour l'essayer plus ma taille :rateau: ba oui 1m85 ca devient chaud dans les fringues de mode et demain j'ai 5 tests sur 7 heures de cour et j'ai pas encore revu mes lecons mais dans l'ensemble je les sais.

Alors je me réconforte comme je peux :
-Le prof d'allemand m'a mis 18 de note globale pour l'année 
-J'ai un nouveaux sac
-Je suis amoureux de caroline :love:
-On va bientôt commander le mac. 
-Plus qu'un mois de cour

Et puis si j'ai des salles notes je risque plus grand chose, avec 17,3 de moyenne sur l'année, c'est bon j'ai le temps de voir venir mais la prof à dit qu'il fallait pas se relacher parceque c'était la fin de l'année (elle a tout compris) :rateau:

En fait c'est pas si mal la vie... :mouais:

Merci de m'avoir écouté, cher journal intime, Users de MacG

:love:


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

avril

Jolie moyenne, mais n'oublie pas le brevet


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

Au fait, c'est qui caroline, on veut des photos :love:

Alors...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> 1-Bonsoir à toutes et à tous  !
> 
> 2-Ma journée a été dans l'ensemble pourrie : j'ai raté les test de maths
> 
> ...




*Avril, cher ami, tu déconnes en plein là*
Je te rappelle que nous sommes dans le bar des floodeurs.
Aussi, regarde ci dessus, avec un seul messages, tu aurais pu balancer 10 posts...


----------



## Avril-VII (23 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> avril
> 
> Jolie moyenne, mais n'oublie pas le brevet



Roooo, viens pa me stresser par derrière toi ! 

Le jour du brevet, je prévois de venir en tongues et en chemise hawaïe, je sais c'es complètement débile, mais bon 

No stress pour le brevet, je stress plus pour mon dernier bulletin que pour le brevet ( je l'ai dèjà  avec le contrôle continu )

@ valoriel : C'est elle


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, c'est qui caroline, on veut des photos :love:
> 
> Alors...



sa drogue, sa dope, sa coke, son crack, son amphétamine   

(désolée  :rose: )


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Avril, cher ami, tu déconnes en plein là*
> Je te rappelle que nous sommes dans le bar des floodeurs.
> Aussi, regarde ci dessus, avec un seul messages, tu aurais pu balancer 10 posts...


Quand je pense qu'on à fêter nos 500 posts quasiment ensemble dans ce fil avec avril 

Et quand on regarde les compteurs :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous  !




 ....waow....quand tu postes maintenant tu postes......desole pour ton coupe vent, tu en trouveras d'autres et puis il fait bô , c'est plus la peine de porter un coupe vent.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense qu'on à fêter nos 500 posts quasiment ensemble dans ce fil avec avril
> 
> Et quand on regarde les compteurs :love:



*Tu n'est qu'un vil floodeur*


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sa drogue, sa dope, sa coke, son crack, son amphétamine
> 
> (désolée  :rose: )


 maiwen

Tiens,  ça t'apprendra à dire des bêtises


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sa drogue, sa dope, sa coke, son crack, son amphétamine
> 
> (désolée  :rose: )



arrete, je sais pas quoi choisir.....heu.......pas de crack c'est pas bon pour les dents.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Roooo, viens pa me stresser par derrière toi !
> 
> Le jour du brevet, je prévois de venir en tongues et en chemise hawaïe, je sais c'es complètement débile, mais bon
> 
> ...



mais ça fait 2 mois, que tu nous as montrer cette photo.....waow...a ton age je restais rarement aussi longtemps avec une fille (qui a dit aujourd'hui aussi........)


----------



## Avril-VII (23 Mai 2005)

Stook, maiwen, valo, -lepurfilsdelasagesse- et tous les autres,
Désolé j'abuse pour un thread à flood , mais j'avais envie de vider mon sac, quand je suis partit moi...


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

t'es parti --->   

désolée, je suis pas une droguée, c'est juste ce qui m'est venu à l'esprit en premier ... je suis pas une droguée


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu n'est qu'un vil floodeur*



pffff.....petit joueur oui.......


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... je suis pas une droguée


:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Avril-VII (23 Mai 2005)

A table !!
Bon'ap à tous !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'es parti --->
> 
> désolée, je suis pas une droguée, c'est juste ce qui m'est venu à l'esprit en premier ... je suis pas une droguée



Ou bientôt ... Mais du flood !


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

bon, moi aussi, bon'ap....


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

'tain, 4300 et je l'ai meme pas vu.....je vais bientot finir par devenir un jeune veteran....


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

Bon, ben bon appétit à tous ceux qui vont manger


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, 4300 et je l'ai meme pas vu.....je vais bientot finir par devenir un jeune veteran....


et c'est pas en disant de telles choses que tu va empecher ça  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

*Stook*
24 messages / jour.


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Stook*
> 24 messages / jour.



Mince, va falloir que je reprenne le rythme de mes débuts glorieux ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

j'ai enfin rattrapé mon retard du au week end dernier....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mince, va falloir que je reprenne le rythme de mes débuts glorieux ...




*ça va, ça va*
Après une rapide consultation de ton profil, je peux constater que tu as de beaux restes


----------



## Franswa (23 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mince, va falloir que je reprenne le rythme de mes débuts glorieux ...


 moi aussi alors :love: 

Mais avec mon blog, c'st plus dur, en plus je suis en semaine de bilan  

Pour l'instant, ça c'est bien passé


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

Je vais voir  "Le fils" sur Arte !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vais voir  "Le fils" sur Arte !



*UH ?*
Tu vas aller me voir ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Je ne t'imaginais pas comme cela


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

pitch


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> pitch




 :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Je ne t'imaginais pas comme cela



Et tu avais raison  petite brioche


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

Quel crétin ce valoriel :rateau:































 :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et tu avais raison  petite brioche



Non je n'ai pas de la brioche


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Non je n'ai pas de la brioche









:rose: :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose:



Comment ça Pasquier ? Picht est un dieu des schuss et des carving verbaux s'entend


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça Pasquier ? Picht est un dieu des schuss et des carving verbaux s'entend


:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

Ca vole haut ce soir :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> Ca vole haut ce soir :love:



J'aurais donc pas À+ à la Bilbo  :rose:  Tu m'en vois ravie


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais donc pas À+ à la Bilbo  :rose:  Tu m'en vois ravie


J'ai rien compris là :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien compris là :mouais:



C'est simple pourtant


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

'burp... trop mangé moi


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 'burp... trop mangé moi



Faut boire pour équilibrer !


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est simple pourtant


Ah bon?  

Je sollicite l'assistance pour une explication


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

ha, ce kill bill premier du nom, il est toujours aussi terrible meme a la 23eme vision.....:love:


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 'burp... trop mangé moi


Tiens, bois un coup


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha, ce kill bill premier du nom, il est toujours aussi terrible meme a la 23eme vision.....:love:


Môsieur à canal+ :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

'trop bu aussi... :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, bois un coup



Ah les grands esprits se rencontrent !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 'trop bu aussi... :rateau:



teu teu teu on boit jamais assez !  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (23 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> teu teu teu on boit jamais assez !  :rateau:


 oui, ben fini ton verre au lieu de faire des phrases


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui, ben fini ton verre au lieu de faire des phrases



Je peux faire les deux, je bois à la paille !


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Môsieur à canal+ :love:



oui, j'ai le cable.....et comme j'ai toujours la télé allumé, j'ai plein de chaine que je regarde jamais.....faudrait que je modifie mon abonnement d'ailleurs.....


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

OUAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Je suis sur le cul la
Je viens de voir Steamboy 
C'est Star Wars puissance 5 
C'est tres tres beau et completement dingue ce film
Je vous le conseille


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

Et vi j'ai pas C+
Et pas regarde ce soir M6
Na


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> OUAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Je suis sur le cul la
> Je viens de voir Steamboy
> C'est Star Wars puissance 5
> ...



SteamBoy c'est Otomo et quand mossieur Otomo realise ou produit un film...c'est le top....
celui là est particulierement bien.....mais metropolis et Akira pour ne citer qu'eux sont deja enorme...

en tout cas, content de voir que tu as aprecié....


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien compris là :mouais:



 Zut ! Je passe de A+ à C- d'un coup :rateau:


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> SteamBoy c'est Otomo et quand mossieur Otomo realise ou produit un film...c'est le top....
> celui là est particulierement bien.....mais metropolis et Akira pour ne citer qu'eux sont deja enorme...
> 
> en tout cas, content de voir que tu as aprecié....



Mais j'ai apprecie Kiki la petite sorciere
Le chateau volant (pas sur du titre)
Metropolis bien sur
Akira et quelques autres
Mes filles adorent depuis que j'ai pu leur faire decouvrir ce style de dessin anime
Je dirais plutot des "oeuvres d'art"  
Mais en tout cas la il a fait la quelque chose de grandiose
Et puis la zic mmmmmmmmmmm
Bon j'arrete la car sinon je vais me faire lyncher


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

'vais m'en griller une moi... ça aide la digestion


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai apprecie Kiki la petite sorciere
> Le chateau volant (pas sur du titre)
> Metropolis bien sur
> Akira et quelques autres
> ...



oui, mais kiki et le chateau dans le ciel c'est myazaki.....
pas pareil quand meme.....

et metropolis c'est otomo a la production mais pas a la realisation....

Oshii aussi est un grand.....un des trois (4 avec tanaka....) grand.....


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai apprecie Kiki la petite sorciere
> Le chateau volant (pas sur du titre)
> Metropolis bien sur
> Akira et quelques autres
> ...



C'est soit le château dans le ciel, soit le château ambulant tous les deux de Miazaki !


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 'vais m'en griller une moi... ça aide la digestion



pareil.....


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais kiki et le chateau dans le ciel c'est myazaki.....
> pas pareil quand meme.....
> 
> et metropolis c'est otomo a la production mais pas a la realisation....
> ...



Euh ... pour tout t'avouer c'est pas des titres qui me chante dans la tete :modo: sauf Kiki la petite sorciere et Metropolis, mais disons que j'essaye de voir tous ceux que propose mon magasin de video prefere


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est soit le château dans le ciel, soit le château ambulant tous les deux de Miazaki !



Je ne sais plus pour tout t'avouer
C'est la vieillesse qui m'envahit


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pareil.....



Pas bon de fumer 
Pas bon du tout meme
Sinon apres direct :hosto:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais kiki et le chateau dans le ciel c'est myazaki.....
> pas pareil quand meme.....
> 
> et metropolis c'est otomo a la production mais pas a la realisation....
> ...



Faut pas oublier Isao Takahata dans les grands non plus !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plus pour tout t'avouer
> C'est la vieillesse qui m'envahit



Non c'est parce qu'il y a deux châteaux ...


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est parce qu'il y a deux châteaux ...




Gnagnagna


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Gnagnagna



Tu vois tu rajeunis à vue d'½il !


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas oublier Isao Takahata dans les grands non plus !



Alors si tu le dis 
Je veux bien te croire
Car en plus ils ont des noms a coucher dehors, normal ils sont japonais 
Cela me rappelle une planche de Gaston Lagaff qui a une moto qui s'appelle "sapeteoku"


----------



## Grug (23 Mai 2005)

porte bien son nom ce fil


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois tu rajeunis à vue d'½il !



:bebe:


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> porte bien son nom ce fil



Et on n'est que trois la 
A dix serait le souk la


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Et on n'est que trois la
> A dix serait le souk la



Non le poisson il compte pas ... Il fait des bulles qu'une fois par tour de bocal !


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

Bon les gens d'ici moi je vais me coucher :sleep:
Demain de nouveau taf
Donc


----------



## laurent_iMac (23 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non le poisson il compte pas ... Il fait des bulles qu'une fois par tour de bocal !



pour cela qu'il est tout 
le povre


----------



## Grug (23 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non le poisson il compte pas ... Il fait des bulles qu'une fois par tour de bocal !


 chic, un nouveau fil à floudre


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Bon les gens d'ici moi je vais me coucher :sleep:
> Demain de nouveau taf
> Donc


 good night


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Bon les gens d'ici moi je vais me coucher :sleep:
> Demain de nouveau taf
> Donc



Bonne nuit !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

pfff je devrais bosser mais... ce satané lit est bien tantant 
Je me tâte...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> chic, un nouveau fil à floudre



Même les poissons volent haut ce soir   Tu nous fais Arizona Dream Grug ? :love:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Même les poissons volent haut ce soir   Tu nous fais Arizona Dream Grug ? :love:


----------



## toys (23 Mai 2005)

coucou les petits loup.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Mai 2005)

quel conformisme


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

Trop de flood tue le flood


----------



## toys (23 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Trop de flood tue le flood



food un jour, flood toujours!


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> quel conformisme



Oui mais ça permet de pas trop réfléchir ...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Trop de flood tue le flood



Non c'est tenace ces bêtes là !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ça permet de pas trop réfléchir ...



tu réfléchis à ce que tu postes ici !!!!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est tenace ces bêtes là !


 Au moins elles sont se toutes rassemblées au même endroit maintenant


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

on tooouurne


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Au moins elles sont se toutes rassemblées au même endroit maintenant



d'où le conformisme


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> tu réfléchis à ce que tu postes ici !!!!!




Surtout pas malheureux ! :affraid:


----------



## toys (23 Mai 2005)

y a la dream team du flood se soir !

sa fait bisard tous ses gens au même endroit au même moment !





 :hein:   sa doit etre le fait que je me connect avant 1h du mat


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> tu réfléchis à ce que tu postes ici !!!!!



Oui ... mais bien longtemps après !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> d'où le conformisme


 c'est pas plus mal...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> y a la dream team du flood se soir !
> 
> sa fait bisard tous ses gens au même endroit au même moment !
> 
> ...



Une vraie pub Bennetton !


----------



## toys (23 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... mais bien longtemps après !



même pas très longtemps s'est déjas trop long !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... mais bien longtemps après !



Même longtemps après, ce n'est pas une attitude acceptable !  :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Mai 2005)

faites tourner le floood .... soyez coooooollll


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Même longtemps après, ce n'est pas une attitude acceptable !  :mouais:



Comme dirait Pitch, sortons de ce conformisme !


----------



## toys (23 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Une vraie pub Bennetton !





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.



désolé je boulle et je te reboulle dès que possible


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comme dirait Pitch, sortons de ce conformisme !



on va flooder ailleurs ?


----------



## toys (23 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> on va flooder ailleurs ?



aller mission ou vas ton bande de mouflon

s'était pour la rime le mouflon!


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

Même pas le temps d'aller piquer une tête dans mon bain que vous avez déjà flooder quatre page


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Même pas le temps d'aller piquer une tête dans mon bain que vous avez déjà flooder quatre page


 Parce que tu pensais qu'on allait t'attendre ptêtre?


----------



## toys (23 Mai 2005)

le flood n'attent pas


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le flood n'attent pas


 *"n'attent"*... j'adore :love:


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu pensais qu'on allait t'attendre ptêtre?


C'eut été la moindre des choses


----------



## toys (23 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> *"n'attent"*... j'adore :love:



s'est un d a la fin s'est ça 

promit un jour je reprend des cours de français!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'eut été la moindre des choses


 gna gna gna... :bebe:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est un d a la fin s'est ça
> 
> promit un jour je reprend des cours de français!


 pas de problème (ici...  ), ça a même un certain charme :love: :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (24 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> gna gna gna... :bebe:


----------



## toys (24 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>





> gna gna gna...



stop la chamaille je veut pas savoir qui a commencé au lit les deux!


quand je parle comme ça on dirait ma mère


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> stop la chamaille je veut pas savoir qui a commencé


C'est lui c'est lui :bebe:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est un d a la fin s'est ça
> 
> promit un jour je reprend des cours de français!



oui attend....et "c"'est un d      ,   mais t'inquiete....on avait compris....

(ps; tu sais, omniweb a un super correcteur orthographique... c'est aussi bon qu'un cours de francais....)


 l'ami quand meme....


----------



## valoriel (24 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est lui c'est lui :bebe:


C'est celui qui dit qui y est


----------



## toys (24 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui attend....et "c"'est un d      ,   mais t'inquiete....on avait compris....
> 
> (ps; tu sais, omniweb a un super correcteur orthographique... c'est aussi bon qu'un cours de francais....)
> 
> ...



coucou l'ami 

sa marche bien omniweb je marche toujours sur safari !


----------



## toys (24 Mai 2005)

je vais en prendre un pour taper sur l'autre!


là s'est plus mon père a qui je resemble!


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Mai 2005)

bonsoir amis floodeurs ... il est l'heure ... mais quelle heure...?


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Mai 2005)

heure des flodeurs heure de la bonne humeur ou des rumeurs ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Mai 2005)

pourquoi faire des messages a la suite ?pas pour flooder mais pour tester les heures...


----------



## valoriel (24 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir amis floodeurs ... il est l'heure ... mais quelle heure...?


00h53


----------



## toys (24 Mai 2005)

tien il est quelle heure?


----------



## toys (24 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Toys ?
> Ton iChat, ou je ne sais quel logiciel tu utilises, ben ça marche pas quand tu viens me sonner : chpeux pas répondre !!
> :mouais:


s'est louche il marche très bien normalement attend je teste un truc.


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Toys ?
> Ton iChat, ou je ne sais quel logiciel tu utilises, ben ça marche pas quand tu viens me sonner : chpeux pas répondre !!
> :mouais:


A propos Roberto! 
Félicitations ... ta bande dessinée fait l'objet d'un article élogieux par Fabrice Brochain à la page 21 de la revue "Univers Mac" du mois de mai
C'est sûrement le début de la consécration


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

Les gens d'ici 
Bon mardi et tout le toutim
Et meme si c'est pas votre grand-mere qui a fait le cafe, allez en boire un, je suis sur qu'il est bon 
Surtout accompagne de chocolat


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> aller mission ou vas ton bande de mouflon
> 
> s'était pour la rime le mouflon!




Tu plaisantes comme toutes les réserves naturelles celle-ci est paradisiaque   Protégeons le littoral macgéen  







PS:


----------



## teo (24 Mai 2005)

Bon, ben notre chat est toujours là. Ca commence à bien faire...     :rateau:  :hein: 
Personne a envie d'un matou tout jeune et tout noir ? Il est adorable :love:


----------



## N°6 (24 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben notre chat est toujours là. Ca commence à bien faire...     :rateau:  :hein:
> Personne a envie d'un matou tout jeune et tout noir ? Il est adorable :love:



Il pèse combien ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben notre chat est toujours là. Ca commence à bien faire...     :rateau:  :hein:
> Personne a envie d'un matou tout jeune et tout noir ? Il est adorable :love:



 :rose: Matou ? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Il pèse combien ?




En voilà une question


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben notre chat est toujours là. Ca commence à bien faire...     :rateau:  :hein:
> Personne a envie d'un matou tout jeune et tout noir ? Il est adorable :love:




Demande à SM, il adore les chats !    


_En ragoût, parce qu'en rôti, c'est un peu coriace_


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En voilà une question




hehehehehehehe
c'est important le poids pour savoir s'il va le faire cuire en civet ou roti au four farci de fenouille 
pour ma part je prefere la cuisson en papillotte, c'est plus gouteux et cela fait bien ressortir le gout de la chair, surtout si le matou a ete nourri au foie de veau


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Personne a envie d'un matou tout jeune et tout noir ? Il est adorable :love:



...emmène-le dans le treizième


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mai 2005)

[donne] deux chats, peu servi  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> [donne] deux chats, peu servi  :rateau:



Tu les as en 42? C'est pour faire des chaussons pour l'hiver...


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> [donne] deux chats, peu servi  :rateau:



Est ce qu'ils ont le poil soyeux ?
La question est importante car c'est pour faire une moumoutte pour chien


----------



## teo (24 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Matou ? :mouais:



matou: chat mâle

Rien de plus 

Pour le poids, je l'ai pas encore pris dans mes bras. Pas très lourd, je pense, les cuisiniers en herbe s'abstiendront !   (j'ai pourtant une excellente recette de chat croustillant   )


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> matou: chat mâle
> 
> Rien de plus
> 
> Pour le poids, je l'ai pas encore pris dans mes bras. Pas très lourd, je pense



Ah, alors ça doit être une sorte de poisson chat : un chat thon


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, alors ça doit être une sorte de poisson chat : un chat thon



tant que c'est pas un chat rognard...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> matou: chat mâle
> 
> Rien de plus
> 
> Pour le poids, je l'ai pas encore pris dans mes bras. Pas très lourd, je pense, les cuisiniers en herbe s'abstiendront !   (j'ai pourtant une excellente recette de chat croustillant   )




Ah ! Matou ! Si tu veux jeune, noir je suivais à peu près mais matou  d'un coup j'ai eu comme un doute  :mouais: Ce n'est donc pas moi que tu comptes porter dans tes bras


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

A moins que ce ne soit le Chat Mallow


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mai 2005)

les floodeurs 
La forme aujourd'hui?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> A moins que ce ne soit le Chat Mallow



Ah non, j'ai vu une photo de Malow, sur un autre thread, c'est pas un chat ... Une chatte peut-être, mais pas un chat !


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs
> La forme aujourd'hui?





vi la forme car je joue a chat perche


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

Bien le bonjour


----------



## teo (24 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Matou ! Si tu veux jeune, noir je suivais à peu près mais matou  d'un coup j'ai eu comme un doute  :mouais: Ce n'est donc pas moi que tu comptes porter dans tes bras




faudrait d'abord que je courre assez vite pour choper la panthère ! et là, je pense être mal barré


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

Pour résumer on est un peu au milieu des poils de chats mais tout va bien


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> faudrait d'abord que je courre assez vite pour choper la panthère ! et là, je pense être mal barré



Ça dépend  Tu n'es sans doute pas le moins bien placé dans la course


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour résumer on est un peu au milieu des poils de chats mais tout va bien



pfttt pfttt c'est vrai
atchoum
atchoum
a mes souhaits


----------



## elektroseb (24 Mai 2005)

les accrocs du flood :love:

une bonne douche va finir de me reveiller :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> les accrocs du flood :love:
> 
> une bonne douche va finir de me reveiller :sleep:


Oui ben laches cette queue, c'est la mienne.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> les accrocs du flood :love:
> 
> une bonne douche va finir de me reveiller :sleep:



Ah !!!

Ce bon vieux Nuclear Zob !


----------



## elektroseb (24 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben laches cette queue, c'est la mienne.



Je me disais aussi, "tiens... ma main a grandi pendant la nuit..."
:love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben laches cette queue, c'est la mienne.



C'est pas la queue du chat ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

Faut déjà repartir


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Faut déjà repartir



Vers l'île de Man ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vers l'île de Man ?



Là ou les mimis minous minaudent    :love:  :love:  :love:

_Pis là, SM pourra pas mauvaizespriter, ils n'ont pas de queues ceux ci   _


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Mai 2005)

'jour tout l'monde


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vers l'île de Man ?



Les chats de cette taille là, c'est un peu comme les poussins, c'est pratique, tu peux les dégoupiller avec les dents...
  :rateau:


----------



## elektroseb (24 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Les chats de cette taille là, c'est un peu comme les poussins, c'est pratique, tu peux les dégoupiller avec les dents...
> :rateau:



 :love:



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Fab'Fab.


Grrrrrr


----------



## Grug (24 Mai 2005)

pas mieux


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Les chats de cette taille là, c'est un peu comme les poussins, c'est pratique, tu peux les dégoupiller avec les dents...
> :rateau:



Et puis en plus quand tu les mange (les chats, pas les poussins ni les grenades, tiens j'ai jamais mange une grenade, faudra que j'essaye, cela doit etre bon une grenade cuite au four thermostat huit pendant une heure le tout garni de poudre de perlinpinpin) bref quand tu les manges tu les avale en deux bouchees en n'oubliant de recracher les aretes de poissons qu'ils ont pu manger auparavant


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 'jour tout l'monde



 tout seul 

Chat va ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> tout seul
> 
> Chat va ?


 chuper


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> recracher les aretes de poissons qu'ils ont pu manger auparavant




Ça dépend parfois ils sont dégoupillés avant : style poisson pané


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend parfois ils sont dégoupillés avant : style poisson pané



Tout a fait
Mais moi ce que je prefere c'est la garniture qui entoure la chair quand elle est bien croustillante
Surtout s'il s'agit de poisson chat 
Ahhhhhhh les poils bien croquant sous la dent, c'est du delice 
Mais bien sur apres, quand on parle on a l'impression d'avoir un cheveu sur la langue


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> chuper



moi avant c'etait gaz oil
maintenant c'est marche a pied 

(oups cela vole pas haut mais vu la somnolence qui s'installe c'est un peu normal, je suis vraiment au raz des paquerettes   )


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> (oups cela vole pas haut mais vu la somnolence qui s'installe c'est un peu normal, je suis vraiment au raz des paquerettes   )



Si tu vois un truc qui dépasse au milieu des paquerettes, c'est une queue de chat   Surtout ne fais rien pour l'attraper on en a vu appeler la voirie pour moins que ça


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

:casse: 
Bonjour.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> :casse:
> Bonjour.




:casse:    Bonjour


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> :casse:
> Bonjour.




Oula 
Une nuit agitee ? 
La chatte de la voisine etait une vraie tigresse ? 
Veinard


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu vois un truc qui dépasse au milieu des paquerettes, c'est une queue de chat   Surtout ne fais rien pour l'attraper on en a vu appeler la voirie pour moins que ça



Arfff trop tard :sick:
Tant pis pour moi
La prochaine fois je jouerais pas a "Qui vole le plus loin en se jetant du sommet de l'herbe a chat ?"
Surtout sans prendre de parachute


----------



## lumai (24 Mai 2005)

Bon Teo ! 
_Ça suffit maintenant !!! _

*Rends-nous le minichat !!! :hein:

  
*


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

Tiens, tiens  il y a un article sur le site du journal Le Monde   concernant la "guerre" des lecteurs mp3 intitule "Derrière l'iPod, une multitude de baladeurs protéiformes"
Vous l'avez lu ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon Teo !
> _Ça suffit maintenant !!! _
> 
> *Rends-nous le minichat !!! :hein:
> ...



Il veut pas le rendre 
Il joue avec


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tiens  il y a un article sur le site du journal Le Monde   concernant la "guerre" des lecteurs mp3 intitule "Derrière l'iPod, une multitude de baladeurs protéiformes"
> Vous l'avez lu ?



Ciel de la lecture ! :affraid: Tu postes ça dans un sujet de flood :affraid: :rateau: Et pour ce qui est du vol au dessus de l'herbe à chat je te laisse l'entière responsabilité de tes propos  


PS: merci pour le lien


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon Teo !
> _Ça suffit maintenant !!! _
> 
> *Rends-nous le minichat !!! :hein:
> ...




   Ouf, tu as trouvé le coupable ! Inspecteur Lumaï mieux que Sherlock


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

J'ai retrouvé le chat  !!!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé le chat  !!!!!!!



C'est sur que pour le coup, ... il est mini


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

:sleep: salut a tous.....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Mai 2005)

_Un gars, c'est un jeune homme; une garce, c'est une pute

Un courtisan, c'est un proche du roi; une courtisane, c'est une pute

Un masseur, c'est un kiné; une masseuse, c'est une pute

Un coureur, c'est un joggeur; une coureuse, c'est une pute

Un professionnel, c'est un sportif de haut niveau; une professionnelle, c'est une pute

Un homme sans moralité, c'est un politicien; une femme sans moralité, c'est une pute

Une entraineur, c'est un homme qui entraine une équipe sportive; une entraineuse, c'est une pute

Un homme à femmes, c'est un séducteur; une femme à hommes, c'est une pute

Un homme facile, c'est un homme agréable à vivre; une femme facile, c'est une pute

Un homme qui fait le trottoir, c'est un paveur; une femme qui fait le trottoir, c'est une pute



Comme quoi, il y a encore du chemin à faire pour l'égalité des sexes..._


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ciel de la lecture ! :affraid: Tu postes ça dans un sujet de flood :affraid: :rateau: Et pour ce qui est du vol au dessus de l'herbe à chat je te laisse l'entière responsabilité de tes propos
> 
> 
> PS: merci pour le lien



Arf c'est a ce point ?
Faut allez vite voir un :hosto:
Vi j'ai ose pour la lecture, cela permet de faire semblant de s'instruire tout en piquant un roupillon
J'ose tout depuis que je me suis jete du haut d'une herbe a chat 
Pour le lien, sur TribuMac ils en causent meme pas 
Dommage


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: salut a tous.....





Chat va ?
Moi chat va 
Alors si epuisant mon truc a lire ? 
Ou alors c'est endormant ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> _Un gars, c'est un jeune homme; une garce, c'est une pute
> 
> Un courtisan, c'est un proche du roi; une courtisane, c'est une pute
> 
> ...



Tiens pour te dire que c'est pas demain la veille que cela changera 
A lire (meme si je me fais matraquer  ) un article intitule "Le malaise des journalistes femmes de l'AFP" sur le site du journal Le Monde


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Chat va ?
> Moi chat va
> Alors si epuisant mon truc a lire ?
> Ou alors c'est endormant ?



non, du tout....je t'envoie un mail dans une grosse demi-heure, j'avais plein de truc a faire.....d'ailleurs, si Karl40 lit ça raler.....j'ai toujours pas fini ce qu'il m'avait demandé.....


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Oula
> Une nuit agitee ?
> La chatte de la voisine etait une vraie tigresse ?
> Veinard



Je me suis couché un peu tard, j'ai tenté de sauver 50 Go de données de mon G5 suite à un crash de mon mac qui en l'occurrence ne plante jamais


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis couché un peu tard, j'ai tenté de sauver 50 Go de données de mon G5 suite à un crash de mon mac qui en l'occurrence ne plante jamais


 ... et ça a marché?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis couché un peu tard, j'ai tenté de sauver 50 Go de données de mon G5 suite à un crash de mon mac qui en l'occurrence ne plante jamais



tiens, j'ai fais ça avant hier.....

 dcz_


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

Oui mais j'ai eu chaud, j'avais pas de sauvegarde.  :rose: Ca me reprendra pas. J'ai d'ailleurs posté un petit message  .


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'ai fais ça avant hier.....
> 
> dcz_



Peut-être une petite épidémie


----------



## Grug (24 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé le chat  !!!!!!!


 Fab', quand ils sont vides faut les mettre à la poubelle, pas dans le frigo !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais j'ai eu chaud, j'avais pas de sauvegarde.  :rose: Ca me reprendra pas. J'ai d'ailleurs posté un petit message  .


 Bon ben tant mieux, paske 50Go de données perdues ça fait mal... :casse:





_ps:_  _stook_


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

Surtout que les clients à mon avis ils allaient pas être content


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis couché un peu tard, j'ai tenté de sauver 50 Go de données de mon G5 suite à un crash de mon mac qui en l'occurrence ne plante jamais



Comme je dit ....

Un pc plante on crie "Encore ?"
Un mac plante on dit "Enfin!"



En tout cas moi j'ai opte pour un disque externe de La Cie ou je met toute mes donnees
Ainsi je me frise les moustaches  
Euh j'ai pas de moustache


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Comme je dit ....
> 
> Un pc plante on crie "Encore ?"
> Un mac plante on dite "Enfin!"
> ...



Mac ça plante jamais mais alors quand ça plante....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

Re ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Re ...


 reuh


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Mac ça plante jamais mais alors quand ça plante....



Ben on est tout nu 
Et puis on n'a pas l'habitude surtout


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Re ...


----------



## Avril-VII (24 Mai 2005)




----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

Bon qui regarde la ferme ce soir ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

mes amis; attention......

pour ceux qui ne le seraient pas, et qui utilisaient l' ITMS extractor  de isophonic software, ne marchant pas sous le tigre (enfin, sous Itunes 4.8), son créateur a crée non pas un nouveau log mais un super site....seul les 58 prochain inscrit pourront y acceder...(c'est free) sinon, pour les autres, j'ai encore 3 invit....mais seulement 3.....donc au cas ou, mp....

pour ceux qui veulent y aller, c'est ici 

d'ailleurs, il a l'avantage de mettre en ligne toutes les video US....donc bien plus que celles que nous connaissons....comme celle de lif of agony que je viens de telecharger a l'instant.....voila...

vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Bon qui regarde la ferme ce soir ?


 PLUTÔT MOURIR!


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

>



salut Avril....

cette journée de test, pas trop dur....


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> PLUTÔT MOURIR!



C'est vrai que les animateurs sont insupportables.


----------



## toys (24 Mai 2005)

faite pâs de mal a le chat au j'appelle spa


coucou les loulou


----------



## Avril-VII (24 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> cette journée de test, pas trop dur....


 Stook

       Ca a été super cool, détendu et tout, nikel , un peu trop dailleurs  parceque j'ai pas eu le temp de finir les maths ( 2 points sur 40 ou 60, si tout le reste est bon, c'est pas la mort).
      En physique, j'aurai 20 (on a corrigé après).
      En allemand, j'ai lu le texte, j'ai dit bon d'accord :rateau: mais les textes suivants étaient plus faciles.
En géo nikel et puis l'anglais aussi.

      Bon en résumé, tout baigne ce soir , il fait beau et j'ai pas de devoirs pour demain...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> rouuuuudoudouuuuuuuu



Overdose de Pokemons ? :casse: :hosto: :bebe:


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> PLUTÔT MOURIR!



Mourrir pour cela 
Prefere allez passer une soiree avec une bonne copine :love:
Au moins cela laissera des souvenirs merveilleux :rose:


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> faite pâs de mal a le chat au j'appelle spa
> 
> 
> coucou les loulou



 le loulou 
Pour le chat on va simplement s'en servir comme seche cheveux en lui tirant sur la queue


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que les animateurs sont insupportables.



La question que je me pose c'est "Quand vont ils mourir ? On peut les aider ?"


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Mai 2005)

Jvous laisse, le badminton m'attend


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> La question que je me pose c'est "Quand vont ils mourir ? On peut les aider ?"



Le pire c'est qu'ils se trouvent sûrement drôle . :modo:


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Overdose de Pokemons ? :casse: :hosto: :bebe:



Parfois (assez souvent à vrai dire) j'aimerais changer de nom mais malheureusement, on peut pas


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est qu'ils se trouvent sûrement drôle . :modo:



Moi je les vois qu'a travers le zappinge de C+
Et heureusement 
Car plus de decodeur
Na 
Car trop de foot et j'aime pas le foot
Par contre j'avais achete des actions C+ a une epoque ou ils commencaient
Revendu ensuite
Oulalalalalalalalalala la culbute


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

moi je pensais plus a ça qu'a un pokemon.....


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

Laurent_ibook tiens ben c'est ça que j'aurais dû choisir comme pseudo, le pire c'est que j'y ai pas pensé. D'un autre côté comme çà je conserve mon anonymat, heu merde trop tard.


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Laurent_ibook tiens ben c'est ça que j'aurais dû choisir comme pseudo, le pire c'est que j'y ai pas pensé. D'un autre côté comme çà je conserve mon anonymat, heu merde trop tard.



Meme mon adresse @Mac est pareil
Nanananere

Allez on fait l'echange :

Ton PowerMac G5 contre mon pseudo 
Cela te va ? 

Gnaf gnaf gnaf


----------



## toys (24 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> le loulou
> Pour le chat on va simplement s'en servir comme seche cheveux en lui tirant sur la queue



tu fait sa sa vas chier des bulles et pas du savon sa je te le jure


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Meme mon adresse @Mac est pareil
> Nanananere
> 
> Allez on fait l'echange :
> ...



Heuuuu ! Bon tu as raison il faut faire avec ce que l'on à en plus toi, tu connaîs seulement la soeur du cousin du dj alors hein .....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

Boire son petit café :love:


----------



## tantoillane (24 Mai 2005)

Je suis en train de greu, greu encoder un DVD greu, greu au format dvix en même temps que greu,greu j'en fait une copie toute bête greu, greu sur mon bureau, greu,greu et ça fait déjà une heure que j'entends le greu, greu de mon superdrive ou du disque dur, je ne sais pas, mais greu, greu ça ne vas pas très vite et ça me soul greu, greu       

Sur ce j'ai pas tout compris à votre histoire greu, greu de roudoudou et de G5, donc je crois que je vais me laissè bercé par ce fichu bruit de *****greu machin que ça fait**** greu, greu


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de greu, greu encoder un DVD greu, greu au format dvix en même temps que greu,greu j'en fait une copie toute bête greu, greu sur mon bureau, greu,greu et ça fait déjà une heure que j'entends le greu, greu de mon superdrive ou du disque dur, je ne sais pas, mais greu, greu ça ne vas pas très vite et ça me soul greu, greu
> 
> Sur ce j'ai pas tout compris à votre histoire greu, greu de roudoudou et de G5, donc je crois que je vais me laissè bercé par ce fichu bruit de *****greu machin que ça fait**** greu, greu



C'est sûr qu'un pseudo pareil faut pas enchanger   même si avec mon G5 à refroidissement liquide en 5 minutes ce serai réglé


----------



## tantoillane (24 Mai 2005)

Que moooonnnsieur ne se vente pas trop de son G5 à refroidissement liquide, car l'âne il a l'imac G5 avec 1 GO de RAM, et c'est pas parce que j'ai un processeur de moins et trois ventilateur à la place d'un refroidissement liquide que ça vas forcément moins vite, greu, greu


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> greu, greu



 :mouais:     Moi c'est "hélicoptère inside"© plutôt   G4 oblige


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Que moooonnnsieur ne se vente pas trop de son G5 à refroidissement liquide, car l'âne il a l'imac G5 avec 1 GO de RAM, et c'est pas parce que j'ai un processeur de moins et trois ventilateur à la place d'un refroidissement liquide que ça vas forcément moins vite, greu, greu



Ah merde en commençant à lire ton post j'ai cru que tu avais fini   désolé


----------



## tantoillane (24 Mai 2005)

eu non pas tout a fait, il reste 8 minutes pour la copie sur mon bureau, et le dvix est prêt à 1,96 %  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## tantoillane (24 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:     Moi c'est "hélicoptère inside"© plutôt   G4 oblige


 Oui, moi aussi, mais que quand j'insère un CD ....... ou un DVD .......... à mon avis le greu, greu c'est plutôt le disque dur. :mouais:  :mouais: 

Vraiment très vivant ces nouveaux lecteurs


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> eu non pas tout a fait, il reste 8 minutes pour la copie sur mon bureau, et le dvix est prêt à 1,96 %  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



Courage continue à pédaler !


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

Tiens pour rigoler et en rajouter au délire actuel tu devrais installer tiger et nous dire si tu gagne seffectivement 2 ou 3 precieuses secondes sur l'encodage total


----------



## tantoillane (24 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens pour rigoler et en rajouter au délire actuel tu devrais installer tiger et nous dire si tu gagne seffectivement 2 ou 3 precieuses secondes sur l'encodage total


 Si tu m'en fait cadeau pas de problème     

Tiens la copie sur le bureau est fini .................plus de greu, greu      vive .........tout le monde       ; bon euh le dvix lui il en ai à 3,68%, c'est pas fameux, j'ose même pas essayer d'ouvrir un jeux


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu fait sa sa vas chier des bulles et pas du savon sa je te le jure





Greu greu greu  ... ah bon ???? Greu greu greu

Ah non le mien il fait pas cela 
Quel dommage


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Si tu m'en fait cadeau pas de problème
> 
> Tiens la copie sur le bureau est fini .................plus de greu, greu      vive .........tout le monde       ; bon euh le dvix lui il en ai à 3,68%, c'est pas fameux, j'ose même pas essayer d'ouvrir un jeux



Tu devrais essayer celui-la il est pas gourmant et il est marrant. :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuu ! Bon tu as raison il faut faire avec ce que l'on à en plus toi, tu connaîs seulement la soeur du cousin du dj alors hein .....



Oui mais alors qu'est ce qu'elle est bien comme soeur 
Elle m'a presente des copines 
Oulalalalalalalala j'en suis tout


----------



## tantoillane (24 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais essayer celui-la il est pas gourmant et il est marrant. :love:


 Moi qui pensait que tu allais me proposer un encodeur et non une pyramide égyptienne      c'est raté !!!

J'en avait plein des petits bidules du genre, sur mon 7200, dailleurs j'ai du les envoyés 10 par 10 par internet sur mon G5 pour pouvoir les enlevé de cette antiquité mais les garder sur un CD ..... que du bonheur


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> j'ose même pas essayer d'ouvrir un jeux



Si .................. si .......... Ose 
On ira se cacher au cas ou cela exploserait


----------



## tantoillane (24 Mai 2005)

trèèèèèèès drôle....


----------



## tantoillane (24 Mai 2005)

Bon je vous laisse @+

le devoir m'appelle, ou plutôt mes devoirs mattendent


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Si .................. si .......... Ose
> On ira se cacher au cas ou cela exploserait



Eh les gars, on est sur mac, ça plante jamais ces bêtes là alors de là à exploser no soucaï. En plus avec un proc G5, le plus rapide du monde on devrait être capable de graver un DVD de regarder un autre DVD, d'encoder ce même DVD en divX, de jouer à DOOM3 et de retoucher une photos de 600Mo le tout en même temps (c'est ce qui se disait à peu près au lancement du G5 sur le site d'Apple).


----------



## tantoillane (24 Mai 2005)

Les devoirs attendront      



			
				roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Eh les gars, on est sur mac, ça plante jamais ces bêtes là alors de là à exploser no soucaï. En plus avec un proc G5, le plus rapide du monde on devrait être capable de graver un DVD de regarder un autre DVD, d'encoder ce même DVD en divX, de jouer à DOOM3 et de retoucher une photos de 600Mo le tout en même temps (c'est ce qui se disait à peu près au lancement du G5 sur le site d'Apple).



Bon à mon avis, apple a un peu abusé sur ce coup là, parce que là j'en ai fait que 28,25 % et je me demande si je ne devrait pas quitter le logiciel et le relancer parce-que c'est plus que d'habitude, y rien à dire


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Eh les gars, on est sur mac, ça plante jamais ces bêtes là alors de là à exploser no soucaï. En plus avec un proc G5, le plus rapide du monde




Gnagnagna 
Et bien moi avec moi G3 iBook je commande la zic de mon G4 eMac en passant par le wifi
Et toc 
Chat aussi tu sais le faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

Ouah bien mangé


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mai 2005)

pas trop bien mangé moi, le frigo est vide et j'avais pas envie d'un kebab 
C'est décidé, demain, je vais faire des courses...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

Un kebab j'aurai dit un grand oui :love:


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Les devoirs attendront
> 
> 
> 
> Bon à mon avis, apple a un peu abusé sur ce coup là, parce que là j'en ai fait que 28,25 % et je me demande si je ne devrait pas quitter le logiciel et le relancer parce-que c'est plus que d'habitude, y rien à dire



Rajoute 3Go de ram, passe sous Tiger, répare les autorisations et ça devrait rouler tout seul.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

Je vais voir un ptit film, bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

ici c'est un bar a *flood* , on ne parle pas technique pendant 2 pages, m***e !


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Un kebab j'aurai dit un grand oui :love:


Ouais, mais j'en ai deja mangé un hier...
et avant hier, c'est traiteur chinois, donc...
Demain soir, mon frigo sera plein de bonnes choses


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Les devoirs attendront
> 
> 
> 
> Bon à mon avis, apple a un peu abusé sur ce coup là, parce que là j'en ai fait que 28,25 % et je me demande si je ne devrait pas quitter le logiciel et le relancer parce-que c'est plus que d'habitude, y rien à dire



tu utilises quoi comme encodeur....?.....


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ici c'est un bar a *flood* , on ne parle pas technique pendant 2 pages, m***e !



Bon ben floodons,
qui c'est qui a regardé la ferme ?


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu utilises quoi comme encodeur....?.....



Merde j'ai cru qu'on parlait plus technique ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

oui, mais là, on parle de video et c'est le forum technique que je prefere alors....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ici c'est un bar a *flood* , on ne parle pas technique pendant 2 pages, m***e !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

salut a toi ami nimois.....


----------



## Zheng He (24 Mai 2005)

:affraid:   
 :affraid:    :affraid: 
  :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mai 2005)

avec un ç steup...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> avec un ç steup...



Si on m'avais dit un jour que tu pourrais te sentir concerné par le mot ami...


----------



## Franswa (24 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir 

Je suis de passage seulement... J'ai trop mal à la tête 


PS : MAJ signature faite :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> avec un ç steup...



désolé..... salut a toi ami niçois......

.....le "ç" comme dans la salade......


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Je suis de passage seulement... J'ai trop mal à la tête
> 
> ...



Allez, 2 aspirine et ça ira mieux...


----------



## maiwen (24 Mai 2005)

Stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

franswa, Maiwen, le_magic....


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mai 2005)

Stook
 Maiwen
Bon, je vais bouquiner, j'ai le dernier Christian Gailly en cours, je suis fan 
Je vous le conseille vraiment!
 Bon flood et bonne nuit


----------



## Franswa (24 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> franswa, Maiwen, le_magic....


  stook, le_magi61 


PS : J'ai déjà pris des medoc, ça marche pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Stook
> Maiwen
> Bon, je vais bouquiner, j'ai le dernier Christian Gailly en cours, je suis fan
> Je vous le conseille vraiment!
> Bon flood et bonne nuit



tiens, a l'occas, pourquoi pas, là, je relis un reccueil de nouvelle de Zweig........


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2005)

Prends un 102, ça ura mieux


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Prends un 102, ça ura mieux



Alcoolique !

Rien de plus mauvais que le pastis !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

*coucouuuuuuuuuuuuu *


quoi de beau par ici ?   

personne pour me faire un petit gentil resumé ?   



merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mai 2005)

Ben on était justement en train de se dire que ça faisait longtemps que t'as pas tombé l'futal !!!


----------



## kathy h (24 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben on était justement en train de se dire que ça faisait longtemps que t'as pas tombé l'futal !!!



J'arrive au bon moment moi, quelqu'un va se déshabiller ??
  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mai 2005)

Comme au carte, celui qui demande c'est toujours son tour !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

moi pas de "tombé le futal" ni de deshabillé !!!!!!!!  

d'abord parce que je ne porte plus de pantalon 
(je sais , là je ments honteusement     )

et puis parce que ben ....je suis loins de la taille mannequin
(et la je ne ments pas   )


qui va etre donc la bonne poire volontaire ???????


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mai 2005)

Si tu as la forme d'une poire tu peux t'y coller non ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

ça c'est un thread sympa, allez je l'enlève le premier, tchou tchou


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est un thread sympa, allez je l'enlève le premier, tchou tchou





pret pour aller te coucher?        :love:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pret pour aller te coucher?        :love:



Non je crois qu'il va rester dedout comme un i une bonne partie de la soirée ...


----------



## elektroseb (24 Mai 2005)

Y-a une fête ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mai 2005)

Oui mais apparemment faut montrer fesses blanches pour y entrer ...


----------



## kathy h (24 Mai 2005)

Présente ( si il y a de la "fesse"      )

Edit : pour ceux qui ont connu " Carbone 14 " Jean Yves est un ami ..  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Mai 2005)

oula!!! sonny a dégainé le "tombé de futal"!!! ça promet de finir à poil!! :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mai 2005)

M'étonne pas tiens ...


----------



## kathy h (24 Mai 2005)

m'en fiche , aujourd'hui je suis en jupe


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> m'en fiche , aujourd'hui je suis en jupe




tout dépend de la définition que sonny donne du" futal" ... peut etre ya til une variante jupesque au futal  ??maitre sonny à vous!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

le "sujet fesse" ne m'attire pas particulierement depuis belle lurette 
d'ailleur je m'en passerai fort bien de ces moments   


je vais donc vous laisser prendre votre pieds
moi je vais me coucher


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le "sujet fesse" ne m'attire pas particulierement depuis belle lurette
> d'ailleur je m'en passerai fort bien de ces moments
> 
> 
> ...




douce nuit princess robertav


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> m'en fiche , aujourd'hui je suis en jupe



Encore mieux !!! Pas besoin de tomber le futal !   :rateau:


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Encore mieux !!! Pas besoin de tomber le futal !   :rateau:



la on sent l'homme heureux   
qui s'en frotte deja les mains


----------



## elektroseb (24 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tout dépend de la définition que sonny donne du" futal" ... peut etre ya til une variante jupesque au futal  ??maitre sonny à vous!



on va pas se faire chier pour une question de définition 
Y a pas de raison que ça ne s'applique pas aux jupes


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> la on sent l'homme heureux
> qui s'en frotte deja les mains



Et non car c'est *sans les mains !!!* :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> on va pas se faire chier pour une question de définition
> Y a pas de raison que ça ne s'applique pas aux jupes



La parole du sage ... :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et non car c'est *sans les mains !!!* :rateau:



Alors la respect 
Chapeau bas


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La parole du sage ... :love:



Ou du sage presse


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Alors la respect
> Chapeau bas



Te baisse pas trop non plus ...


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Te baisse pas trop non plus ...



J'assure mes arrieres en me collant au mur 
Pas folle la guepe


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Ou du sage presse



Le sage est avant tout un homme


----------



## elektroseb (24 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Pas folle la guepe



question de dard...






Edit: ... je viens de ternir mon image de sage... :mouais:


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mai 2005)

bon les gens d'ici je vais me coucher car je :sleep:
alors a vous toutes et vous tous je vous dis 
et passez une douce nuit pleine de plaisirs et de douceurs :love:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> question de dard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hof un petit coup et tu retrouveras ton lustre d'antan !


----------



## kathy h (24 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le "sujet fesse" ne m'attire pas particulierement depuis belle lurette
> d'ailleur je m'en passerai fort bien de ces moments
> 
> 
> ...




On dit ça on dit ça ...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> bon les gens d'ici je vais me coucher car je :sleep:
> alors a vous toutes et vous tous je vous dis
> et passez une douce nuit pleine de plaisirs et de douceurs :love:



On y compte bien !  

bonne nuit


----------



## elektroseb (24 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Hof un petit coup et tu retrouveras ton lustre d'antan !



c'est sûr! :love::love:

 bonne nuit Laurent


----------



## kathy h (24 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On y compte bien !
> 
> bonne nuit





moi je ne vais pas me coucher.... enfin si .. mais pas tout de suite .. ( 4 heures de sommeil par nuit depuis des années et j'ai la forme, certains peuvent en témoigner )


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mai 2005)

Ah mais je vais pas non plus me coucher, je disais juste bonne nuit à lolo_ibook


----------



## iMax (25 Mai 2005)

Bonne nuit, bande de floodeurs !


----------



## valoriel (25 Mai 2005)

kathy


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

tiens, tu passes par la max des fois...?...;

....


----------



## valoriel (25 Mai 2005)

stargazer


----------



## valoriel (25 Mai 2005)

iMax


----------



## valoriel (25 Mai 2005)

stook


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Mai 2005)

valo!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

salut.


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Mai 2005)

re coucou stook!! je t'ai deja croisé sur "c'est quoi ce film?"


----------



## valoriel (25 Mai 2005)

allez zou :sleep:

direction dodo -------> ici



 bonne nuit macgéens et macgéennes adorés


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> stargazer



Salut valo !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut.



Salut !


----------



## valoriel (25 Mai 2005)

joel



			
				l'imbécile a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à joeldu18cher.


  


BONNE NUIT


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Mai 2005)

bonne nuit stargazer ma bergère des nuits chevauchant  des moutons de nuages


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> re coucou stook!! je t'ai deja croisé sur "c'est quoi ce film?"



oui, mais moi les films francais, alors je suis de retour ici....


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> joel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on se rattrpera quand imbeciel ne nous repondra plus cela ...  


merci à toi pour ta bonne humeur     prends soin de toi


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit stargazer ma bergère des nuits chevauchant  des moutons de nuages



Bonne nuit à toi joel


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

C'est beau un bar la nuit où les étoiles ne sont que filantes ... :love:


----------



## toys (25 Mai 2005)

youlou les petit loups sa roule !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

voila, je viens de revoir la chateau ambulant (ben, on en a parlait hier, alors....)
c'est fou l'effet que me fait ce film, il est vraiment genial.......mais alors genial......

bon, un clope et au lit.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

merci, ......a bientot roberto....


----------



## sofiping (25 Mai 2005)

allo allo , ici silicon vallee ... oui merci je suis bien arrivee a aptos californie... je retourne vite observer le faon dns le jardin avant qu'il ne s'echappe , eh ouiiiii , Bambi est la !!!! ici il est 8h .... a vous les studios !!!!!


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Mai 2005)




----------



## elektroseb (25 Mai 2005)

pffff, il y a longtemps que je ne me suis plus levé si tôt


----------



## laurent_iMac (25 Mai 2005)

Les gens d'ici
 elektroseb
Petit dej. si vous le desirez










Et puis c'est Mercredi .....
Donc pas jour des raviolis mais du riz


----------



## laurent_iMac (25 Mai 2005)

Il y a quelqu'un ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelqu'un ?




Non, retourne te coucher...


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Les gens d'ici
> elektroseb
> Petit dej. si vous le desirez
> 
> ...


 


Tiens j'étais pas encore venue par là..
Et Sonny laisse faire ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (25 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, retourne te coucher...





Me coucher 
Peux pas je suis debout 
Et puis avec ce soleil ..... oulalalala que les femmes sont belles :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mai 2005)

*Monsieur Book ?*
Certes certes, le floodeur peut aimer l'art, Munch c'est très bien mais nous ne sommes point dans le thread et vous en peinture vous aimez quoi ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'étais pas encore venue par là..
> Et Sonny laisse faire ?



*Les croissants c'est comme l'avignonnade*
Il peut râler mais pas empêcher


----------



## laurent_iMac (25 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Monsieur Book ?*
> Certes certes, le floodeur peut aimer l'art, Munch c'est très bien mais nous ne sommes point dans le thread et vous en peinture vous aimez quoi ?



Mea culpa Mea culpa :rose:

N'etait pas encore au courant des us et coutumes de ce lieu
Mais c'etait juste un clin d'oeil 
Voili 
Voila
En tout merci pour le lien je ne le connaissais pas


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

Surveillez le chat avant de flooder !!!!!


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mai 2005)

'lut les gens....

Alors, çà floode ?


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Mea culpa Mea culpa :rose:
> 
> N'etait pas encore au courant des us et coutumes de ce lieu
> Mais c'etait juste un clin d'oeil
> ...


 
C'est dommage mais les liens de _Monsieur_ Poildep ne sont plus actifs.., en tous cas celui là..

Sinon tu aurais vu le cri revisité... 
Mais fais un tour sur ce fil quand même, ça vaut le détour !



(edit : j'oubliais que Le Cri a été volé...  )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Mea culpa Mea culpa :rose:
> 
> N'etait pas encore au courant des us et coutumes de ce lieu
> Mais c'etait juste un clin d'oeil



*des us et coutumes ici ?*
Ah ?

 :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *des us et coutumes ici ?*
> Ah ?
> 
> :mouais:



Des habitudes, tout au plus


----------



## Spyro (25 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage mais les liens de _Monsieur_ Poildep ne sont plus actifs.., en tous cas celui là..


C'était la version où il avait mis sa tête ?  :mouais:
Il me semble ne pas la retrouver dans la galerie !
LN ! AU RAPPORT !


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'était la version où il avait mis sa tête ? :mouais:
> Il me semble ne pas la retrouver dans la galerie !
> LN ! AU RAPPORT !


 
Je crois que c'était rezba


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

:love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :love:​


----------



## N°6 (25 Mai 2005)

:hein: Pfiouuuu ! Une dizaine de pages de flood depuis hier matin, vous avez atteint le rythme de croisière ou vous en gardez encore un peu sous le pied


----------



## Spyro (25 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'était rezba


C'était ptet même pas dans ce tradada en fait celui auquel je pensais  :hein:
Rhalala je crois pas que j'aie gardé les fichiers


----------



## macelene (25 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'était ptet même pas dans ce tradada en fait celui auquel je pensais  :hein:
> Rhalala je crois pas que j'aie gardé les fichiers



oui heu je suis là, on parle de quoi ?  des pistes pour faire une recherche...?


----------



## Spyro (25 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui heu je suis là, on parle de quoi ?


Ben... il me semble que la galerie des peintres n'est pas à jour


----------



## laurent_iMac (25 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Rhalala je crois pas que j'aie gardé les fichiers



Ben moi c'est pareil
Je mets tout a la poubelle 
Et apres je cherche partout :hein:
Mais cela sert a rien       :sick:

Vraiment je flood pour rien dire 
Vi vi vous pouvez le dire 
Tout a l'heure je vais me retrouver avec une tete de :casse:


----------



## Spyro (25 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi c'est pareil
> Je mets tout a la poubelle


Ben non c'est pas pareil je parle d'images sur internet, je les mets pas à la poubelle


----------



## laurent_iMac (25 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben non c'est pas pareil je parle d'images sur internet, je les mets pas à la poubelle



Oups avait pas suivi la


----------



## Spyro (25 Mai 2005)

C'est le problème avec internet tu vois: les choses disparaissent, et ne subsistent que dans notre mémoire...
Il faudrait un cache gigantesque pour le navigateur qui enregistre tout toujours et tout le temps :hein:


----------



## laurent_iMac (25 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est le problème avec internet tu vois: les choses disparaissent, et ne subsistent que dans notre mémoire...
> Il faudrait un cache gigantesque pour le navigateur qui enregistre tout toujours et tout le temps :hein:



Euh ... ce truc la s'appelle pas Google des fois ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

Je suis complétement pêté, désolé


----------



## Spyro (25 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... ce truc la s'appelle pas Google des fois ?


Eh non, google ne garde pes les fichiers devenus inaccessibles ou effacés.  
_(Enfin si les textes dans son cache - dans une certaine mesure - mais ça ne concerne pas les images entières par exemple)._


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

salut Laurent, et Spyro....


----------



## laurent_iMac (25 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut Laurent, et Spyro....



 Stook 

Pour Spyro :  je parlais des capacites de stockage pas du moteur par lui-meme bien sur
Mais moi je suis reste vieux machin :bebe:
J'utilise Altavista depuis le debut


----------



## Spyro (25 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Pour Spyro : je parlais des capacites de stockage pas du moteur par lui-meme bien sur


Oui mais j'ai fait un edit avant que tu postes  

Cela dit il y a un site qui garde en mémoire des tas de choses, des tas de pages (même des vieilles versions de macgé oar exemple), mais je sais plus où.

PS: désolé stook mais je suis pas ici pour flooder moi


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais j'ai fait un edit avant que tu postes
> 
> Cela dit il y a un site qui garde en mémoire des tas de choses, des tas de pages (même des vieilles versions de macgé oar exemple), mais je sais plus où.
> 
> PS: désolé stook mais je suis pas ici pour flooder moi




ça devient mal frequenté ici, rien que des mecs qui parlent techniques, astuces et autres ficelles d'internet......je suis decu......

heureusement que ce n'est pas partout pareil....


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mai 2005)




----------



## toys (25 Mai 2005)

salut la floodorie


----------



## kathy h (25 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça devient mal frequenté ici, rien que des mecs qui parlent techniques, astuces et autres ficelles d'internet......je suis decu......
> 
> heureusement que ce n'est pas partout pareil....



tu oublies les meuf


----------



## laurent_iMac (25 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça devient mal frequenté ici, rien que des mecs qui parlent techniques, astuces et autres ficelles d'internet......je suis decu......
> 
> heureusement que ce n'est pas partout pareil....




Merci pour le lien donner en ce meme lieu mais hier, j'en ai profite 
Et meme fait profiter d'autres personnes


----------



## laurent_iMac (25 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tu oublies les meuf






Ou cela ?
Ou cela ?

Si c'est le cas je sors mon noeud pape et mon calecon representant des scenes de chasses japonaises. :love:
J'ai dit scenes de *chasses* pas autre chose, non mais ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit scenes de *chasses* pas autre chose, non mais ...




Ça en dit long


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tu oublies les meuf



Comment pourrait-on ?  

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comment pourrait-on ?
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde



Exact  Voilà la plus belle ! Notre bergère floodeuse  :love:


----------



## macelene (25 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Exact  Voilà la plus belle ! Notre bergère floodeuse  :love:



 Une bergère à Barbe...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Une bergère à Barbe...



Ca a son charme le style viking ... En plus elle est douce comme la laine de mes moutons


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mai 2005)

Stargazer notre Mirlaine farmer à nous a dit:
			
		

> Ca a son charme le style viking ... En plus elle est douce comme la laine de mes moutons



Mir laine comme mousse à raser il n'y a rien de tel alors ? :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mir laine comme mousse à raser il n'y a rien de tel alors ? :affraid:



Arf© tu connais donc mon secret de beauté ... ça reste entre nous hein ? :love:  

PS : Mirlaine Farmer   :love:


----------



## lumai (25 Mai 2005)

Je confirme ! 
'Sont toutes douces ses anglaises !!! :love:

Mais comment fait-elle ??? :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme !
> 'Sont toutes douces ses anglaises !!! :love:
> 
> Mais comment fait-elle ??? :hein:



Ce secret sera toujours bien gardé !


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Mai 2005)

Tous les flooders !
Il fait beau chez-vous ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

Salut Avril-VII 

Il fait toujours beau par ici !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Tous les flooders !
> Il fait beau chez-vous ?



fait trop chaud.....32° a l'ombre de mon balcon.........

 tout le monde....Stargaz' , Avril......


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

Burp


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

Salut stook !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

Et moi port de salut ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

Salut Cor !


----------



## toys (25 Mai 2005)

re coucou les floodeur tous vas bien sous le soleil des tropic


----------



## N°6 (25 Mai 2005)

:rateau:​
_Ceci n'est pas un rateau_ ​


----------



## toys (25 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:​
> _Ceci n'est pas un rateau_ ​




bien gratte alors!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> re coucou les floodeur tous vas bien sous le soleil des tropic



Tu voulais dire topics non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais dire topics non ?



Ça si sur mon zami, to pique to pique ji ti embrasse plus !


----------



## sofiping (25 Mai 2005)

hi everybody , y'a que du beau linge par ici !!


----------



## kathy h (25 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Exact  Voilà la plus belle ! Notre bergère floodeuse  :love:



je commence à être jalouse de cette bergère 
     :love:


----------



## elektroseb (25 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je commence à être jalouse de cette bergère
> :love:



Va falloir penser à te laisser pousser la barbe alors


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> hi everybody , y'a que du beau linge par ici !!



Je te le fais pas dire !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça si sur mon zami, to pique to pique ji ti embrasse plus !



On voit que t'as pas bien lu les posts un peu plus haut !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> hi everybody , y'a que du beau linge par ici !!



Oui je ne porte que de beaux linges sur moi !


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Mai 2005)

salut les jeunes  , ca gaze?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je commence à être jalouse de cette bergère
> :love:



Y'a pas de quoi !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> salut les jeunes  , ca gaze?



Ca star ... gaze même  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On voit que t'as pas bien lu les posts un peu plus haut !



Si si, mais une blonde peroxydée avec une barbe de trois jours ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si si, mais une blonde peroxydée avec une barbe de trois jours ...



Péroxydée, péroxydée ? Ma laine est naturelle môssieur ! Et la barbe elle est de 5 jours !


----------



## sofiping (25 Mai 2005)

petardios !!! ca va etre comac de communiquer avec vous .... il faut au moins 5 mn pour que je post  et 5 autres minutes pour vour lire   , je sais pas si c'est cet  'you let placard' ou si c'est la distance ... en tous cas je suis au taquet :casse:


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Mai 2005)

Sofiping, ca va?
Il se passe bien ton ch'ti voyage ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Péroxydée, péroxydée ? Ma laine est naturelle môssieur ! Et la barbe elle est de 5 jours !



Tu es un phénomène, alors, blonde à barbe brune ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

Elle est pas brune, elle est un peu moins blonde ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas brune, elle est un peu moins blonde ...



panne de peroxyde ?


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Mai 2005)

:casse: Aïe !!!
C'est pas fin oui ???



Merci !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> panne de peroxyde ?



Tout est naturel chez moi !!!  

Et si tu continues je t'envoie une bande de moutons potes à moi qui défendrons mon honneur bafoué !


----------



## Franswa (25 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir 

Je passe vite fais, j'ai encore plein de boulot


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tout est naturel chez moi !!!
> 
> Et si tu continues je t'envoie une bande de moutons potes à moi qui défendrons mon honneur bafoué !



Envoies, j'allume le barbecue


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir Franswa  

Bosse bien !


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Mai 2005)

visite d'un membre de la nuit dans le flood ... 

j'ai un mal de crâne ...;wouuuuuuuuuuu.....


hola ma bergère ...
 coucou à tous ... soyez zen


----------



## Franswa (25 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Franswa
> 
> Bosse bien !


 Merci Stargazer 

Je dois trouver une photo d'Iceberg...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

Mince, avec vos co...ries, j'ai passé les 3000 :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

Oui ça fait drôle hein ?


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Mai 2005)

j'ai encore de la marge moi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça fait drôle hein ?



Ben en fait, non ! Je pense que mon millième point disco me donnera plus envie de "fêter ça" qu'un banal nombre de posts. Ecrire des co...ries, finalement, ça n'a d'intérêt que si une partie d'entre vous au moins s'en amuse. Bon, reste les posts dans les forums techniques, il y en à quand même un bon tiers dans le tas.


----------



## kathy h (25 Mai 2005)

Au lieu de flooder vous feriez mieux de lire un peu.....




et si vous n'avez vraiment .. .. mais alors vraiment rien à lire : 

http://www.macgestion.com/news/24.shtml           

Edit : voilà,  j'ai corrigé ma faute de frappe  "flooder" au lieu de "fooder "


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de fooder vous feriez mieux de lire un peu.....




*Fooder ? Ouatizit ?*
C'est encore l'heure de manger


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mai 2005)

*Pffffffffff, Kathy, c'est quoi ce lien ?*
Y'a même pas de bar sur ce site...


----------



## teo (25 Mai 2005)

'lut tout le monde... 

Rien à faire ce soir finalement. Si y'a des intéressé-es pour un verre quelque part, je suis partant, envie d'une bière. Pas trop tard, pas trop loin.


----------



## kathy h (25 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 'lut tout le monde...
> 
> Rien à faire ce soir finalement. Si y'a des intéressé-es pour un verre quelque part, je suis partant, envie d'une bière. Pas trop tard, pas trop loin.



c'est avec plaisir que j'aurais bu un verre dans un bar sympa mais bon je suis à 60 km de paris.....


----------



## kathy h (25 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pffffffffff, Kathy, c'est quoi ce lien ?*
> Y'a même pas de bar sur ce site...



Un lien? ou ça?      
    ( désolée si il n'y a pas de bar , que des articles à lire, pfff )


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de flooder vous feriez mieux de lire un peu.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[mode=Gabin]Euh ... Poupée, t'as de beaux Mac, tu sais[/mode]


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Mai 2005)

'soir MacGe


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

Bonne soirée à tous et moi je crois que je vais rester


----------



## kathy h (25 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> [mode=Gabin]Euh ... Poupée, t'as de beaux Mac, tu sais[/mode]



celle là on ne me l'avais jamais fait


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> celle là on ne me l'avais jamais fait



pourtant, tu la mérites ... Mais la réplique originale s'applique aussi, hein !


----------



## Freelancer (25 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 'lut tout le monde...
> 
> Rien à faire ce soir finalement. Si y'a des intéressé-es pour un verre quelque part, je suis partant, envie d'une bière. Pas trop tard, pas trop loin.



avec plaisir demain ou vendredi. et on passe prendre kathy H a la sortie du boulot?


----------



## kathy h (25 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> pourtant, tu la mérites ... Mais la réplique originale s'applique aussi, hein !




Arrete je vais rougir  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## kathy h (25 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> avec plaisir demain ou vendredi. et on passe prendre kathy H a la sortie du boulot?




Oups.. pour la sortie du boulot c'est pas dans le 15ème :  demain je bosse chez moi toute la journée, mais bon si vous voulez passer     ( il y en a que pour 1heure de bagnole apres tout ..)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

Ouah la chance, il n'y a personne dans ma ville


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ouah la chance, il n'y a personne dans ma ville



Et c'est quoi ta ville cher ami ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> pourtant, tu la mérites ... Mais la réplique originale s'applique aussi, hein !





			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Arrete je vais rougir  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



*Vous êtes mimis*  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est quoi ta ville cher ami ?



Tournai près de Lille, jolie ville d'ailleurs ...


----------



## kathy h (25 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous êtes mimis*  :love:




c'est de notre âge... hum hum hum ( enfin du sien )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tournai près de Lille, jolie ville d'ailleurs ...



Le Nord, c'est une bien sympathique région


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

Cela dépend de l'endroit, il y'a des endroits bien moches


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> c'est de notre âge... hum hum hum *( enfin du sien )*



Curieux, j'aurais répondu la même chose  :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Oups.. pour la sortie du boulot c'est pas dans le 15ème :  demain je bosse chez moi toute la journée, mais bon si vous voulez passer     ( il y en a que pour 1heure de bagnole apres tout ..)


1 heure de paris...
Yvelines...
le sud des Yvelines ? 
Je propose une ville qui commence par Ra...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Curieux, j'aurais répondu la même chose  :mouais:



C'est normal c'est de vôtre âge.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

aujourd'hui une journée encore a se bouffer les nerfs!!!! :mouais: 


direction strasbourg , consulat portugais, pour le passeport de bioman......

on y arrive a 11h45 apres un trajet qui a trainé en triple temp
entre les bouchons et l'autoroute en travaux  

l'homme rentre donc et il ressort 10 minutes pares 
tres content , il doit revenir a 14h pour chercher son passeport....

j'ai un doute , cela me semble irrealisable avoir un passeport en 2h....

on ve manger et on se repointe vers 13h45, moi j'attends sagement dans la voiture
avec la ds piqué a fiston (  ) ......il fait de plus en plus chauds , la voiture est en plein soleil......1h passe , puis 2 et j'en peut plus , je creve la dedans.....pour avoir la clim il faut allumer la voiture et vu que je suis garée devant un magasin alimentaire , pas envie de me faire tuer.....j'allumera le moteur 2 fois pendants quelques breves minutes sinon je fini grillé........

enfin, il 16h bien sonné , l'homme me rejoint furax :

il a attendu tout ce temp pour *verifier sur un papier que les données personnelles sont bien exacte et faire un cheque de 51¤ *      



promis, juré , je ne ralera plus sur la lenteur des caissieres a carrouf ni
sur les employés de la poste ou de la prefecture !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Mai 2005)

bon bon, moi je suis chaud pour aller descendre quelques bonnes grosses Guiness là


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

Oh que ça donne envie !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

Salut roberta


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh que ça donne envie !


 ouais ben pour finir, je pense que ça ne demeurera qu'une envie pour moi aussi parce que je ne trouve personne pour bouger maintenant... c'est quoi tout ces gens qui boss pour les exams


----------



## lumai (25 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _, je vous pas de comparaison possible !   )_,





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> je me retrouve en état d'épuisement avancé,



Vi on voit ça !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

Non manque pas de mot, c'est simplement pas la bonne lettre ...


----------



## lumai (25 Mai 2005)

Je viens de découvrir que pomme-C pomme-V ne marchait pas si la touche Maj était vérouillée !

J'ai pas essayé avec pomme-X mais ça doit être pareil non ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

Fait nous part des résultats de ton investigation !


----------



## lumai (25 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non manque pas de mot, c'est simplement pas la bonne lettre ...


 Haaaaa ! ça y est !!!!

Je voIs !!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est con ces claviers avec ces lettres les unes à côté des autres !



Ca et les gros doigts, ça peut faire des dégâts !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Rappel : *Pomme-X* est à croquer avec modération !
> 
> :love:



le pomme -X je le fais trop souvent sans faire expres , donc j'en ai fait un raccourcis pour une appl...au moins, je ne rale pas pour rien, au pire, j'ai une appli qui j'ouvre ....
pis le X et son icone en forme de drapeau pirate colait plutot bien....

HEY....mais on parle encore technique dans ce fil.....j'en reviens pas.....passe pas un jour sans que l'on floode le fil des floodeurs en y parlant technique.....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

je vais vous souhaiter une bonne nuit
j'ai pas trop envie de poster
le moral toujours sous les talons......

envie de partir , tout quitter........


 a demain peut etre .....surement..... :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mai 2005)

Bonne nuit robertav et que tes rêves soient aussi doux que la laine de mes moutons ! :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais vous souhaiter une bonne nuit
> j'ai pas trop envie de poster
> le moral toujours sous les talons......
> 
> ...



bonne nuit.....Grug te file le lien pour le Kamasutra et tu te couches tot..........
excellente nuit alors....


----------



## kathy h (25 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> 1 heure de paris...
> Yvelines...
> le sud des Yvelines ?
> Je propose une ville qui commence par Ra...



perdu.... et puis j'habite dans un village de 250 habitants.. ( j'ai quand même l'ADSL ) hé hé hé mais la ville la plus proche ce n'est pas Ra.. de toute manière


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

*Mais c'est ce bon vieux ROBERTO VENDEZTOUT !!!??*


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Mai 2005)

Je me suis offert le sublime coffret 4DVD de star wars, et je crois que je vais regarder le 4 maintenant :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Mais c'est ce bon vieux SONNY GARDAIZAN O'MOINZIN !!!??*



Lui même oui...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

C'est ça :
{}


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Mai 2005)

... bande de malades :rateau: :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

C'est pour une fermeture ? Oui ? Quel thread ? :love:


----------



## Grug (25 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour une fermeture ? Oui ? Quel thread ? :love:


 delocalisons !


----------



## kathy h (25 Mai 2005)

je vais chercher mes lunettes pour pouvoir lire certains post.... je reviens..


----------



## toys (26 Mai 2005)

coucou la nuit j attend un coup de fil!

et apres teuf


----------



## kathy h (26 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense à tous ces membres du Bar, pas forcément mâles d'ailleurs, qui errent dans le département, l'½il hagard et le c½ur rempli d'espoir _(je ne parle volontairement que du c½ur : je suis un romantique)..._
> :rose:
> :love:



je n'y crois pas un seul instant et puis ici il n'y a que des chiens errant


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> delocalisons !



Tout de suite les gros mots !  La fermeture de certaines unités de production de posts suffirait amplement... Non, ce qu'il nous faut, c'est une étude de marché !


----------



## toys (26 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je n'y crois pas un seul instant et puis ici il n'y a que des chiens errant



ya des chats aussi oui oui des chats


----------



## Grug (26 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Grug fais pas une pause trop longue dans le bar : _ton filtre aquarelle© va sécher !_
> :rateau:


 nan, c'est fini ça, là je procrastine


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour une fermeture ? Oui ? Quel thread ? :love:



Deux ou trois méchancetés bien senties..

Des vraies méchancetés, comme les gens les entendent...



Pauvres de nousssssss...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je n'y crois pas un seul instant et puis ici il n'y a que des chiens errant



C'est qu'ils sont bien déguisés, les bougres ... Mais ils risquent de repartir la queue entre les jambes !


----------



## toys (26 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Deux ou trois méchancetés bien senties..
> 
> Des vraies méchancetés, comme les gens les entendent...
> 
> ...


a s'est sur si labrasif est de sortie sa a du faire mal


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Moi je crois que je vais aller me coucher ...


----------



## mado (26 Mai 2005)

Justement je me demandais..


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu quoi ?
> :mouais:
> 
> 
> ...



Nan, c'est juste une Finn-asserie !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2005)

finn ass riz


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

Waow, depuis que le fil des 5000 posts de Macelene est fermé, z'avez tous rapliqué ici....


----------



## toys (26 Mai 2005)

je veus du sucre

ho pardon 



 stook and roberto


----------



## mado (26 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> finn ass riz



A toi aussi on a piqué des lettres ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mai 2005)

ben putain ...


----------



## toys (26 Mai 2005)

je viens de finir de mater deux freres et j ai toujours pas de sucre pour mettre dans mon thé.
ha oui je l ai pas trouver super .         le film pas le thé


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je viens de finir de mater deux freres et j ai toujours pas de sucre pour mettre dans mon thé.
> ha oui je l ai pas trouver super .         le film pas le thé





bonsoir .. l'heure du thé en décalage depuis londres .. mais à quel parfum est ton thé ??donne nous des détails que la senteur nous arrive à l'imagination et au coeur de nos sensations


----------



## toys (26 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir .. l'heure du thé en décalage depuis londres .. mais à quel parfum est ton thé ??donne nous des détails que la senteur nous arrive à l'imagination et au coeur de nos sensations



thé au lotus bio s'est un bonheur foux a boire   :love:




bon hop brossage de dents et apres coup de fil pour grosse teuf


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Mai 2005)

diantre !!! où as tu trouvé cette mazette? un magasin bio? un carrefour classique? un auchan ? voila qui est epatant


----------



## toys (26 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> diantre !!! où as tu trouvé cette mazette? un magasin bio? un carrefour classique? un auchan ? voila qui est epatant




s'est en grande surface il est terrible une belle couleur un doux fumet sa fait très bien dans les repas chic   



mais s'est une bombe de chez ETHIQABLE max havelaar


----------



## toys (26 Mai 2005)

bon en fait pas teuf mais alors pas du tout   

encore une nuit a glandé


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Mai 2005)

:sleep:​


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

pareil, :sleep: 

@+


----------



## laurent_iMac (26 Mai 2005)

Mazette cela bosse 
Normal, il fait beau


----------



## Zheng He (26 Mai 2005)

Rouuuuudoudouuuuuuu  
Hello, bonjour


----------



## Zheng He (26 Mai 2005)

:casse:


----------



## laurent_iMac (26 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Rouuuuudoudouuuuuuu
> Hello, bonjour





MMmmmmmmmmmmmm les roudoudous
En voici meme la recette ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Mai 2005)

hello, comment ça va bien les macgéens?


----------



## laurent_iMac (26 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> hello, comment ça va bien les macgéens?





Chela va, chela va ... tcho pere


----------



## Zheng He (26 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> MMmmmmmmmmmmmm les roudoudous
> En voici meme la recette ...



 
non pas manger roudoudou
pas comestible


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Mai 2005)

cool, un monsieur d'ups vient de m'apporter de nouveaux écouteurs pour mon iPod mini et une nouvelle batterie


----------



## Zheng He (26 Mai 2005)

Y a quelqu'un qui a regardé DALLAS ?


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

Ah non, désolé


----------



## laurent_iMac (26 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> cool, un monsieur d'ups vient de m'apporter de nouveaux écouteurs pour mon iPod mini et une nouvelle batterie



Je suis sur que tu sautilles partout 
Attention au plafond 
Sinon :casse: la tete


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Y a quelqu'un qui a regardé DALLAS ?




Bobby est déjà mort ou pas ?

:rateau: c'est triste quand y meurt :rose:


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

Rien à voir...
Je viens de tomber sur ça http://www.lemonde.fr/web/depeches/0,14-0,39-25034975@7-37,0.html


Comme quoi c'est facile de rouler en Ferrari de nos jours


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Coucou les copains


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Je repars, good afternoon.


----------



## kathy h (26 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bobby est déjà mort ou pas ?
> 
> :rateau: c'est triste quand y meurt :rose:



MOI !!! : et quand je ne suis pas là j'enregistre ( j'ai honte ) 
  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:

Boby est toujours là.... je n'avais jamais vu Dallas alors mieux vaut tard que jamais, en revanche on m'a raconté que, effectivement Boby allait mourir , mais pas tout de suite .. ( je ne sais pas quand) car il ne pouvait plus jouer en réalité.  Ensuite quand il a pu rejouer ils ont trouvé une solution : alors que durant plus d'un an il n'était plus dans la série ( donc mort) et bien pour qu'il puisse revenir ils ont transformé sa mort en un rêve de Paméla... et il est revenu dans la série.. ( j'espère que l'on ne m'a pas induit en erreur )   :love:


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je repars, good afternoon.



Ça c'est du passage éclair


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

je continue a etre sur le nerfs    

je viens de chopper fifille avec un paquet de clopes,
elle me les piques pour le donner aux copines !!!     


j'avais deja un doute mais bon, on fume beaucoup donc un doute
mais là elle a eté choppé avec le paquets dans la main en train de rentrer dans sa chambre......


marrrrrrrrrrre !!!!!!!!! elle se crois tout permis
envie de l'envoyer travailer cette eté , voir comme on gagne  l'argent !!! :mouais:


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> MOI !!! : et quand je ne suis pas là j'enregistre ( j'ai honte )
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> Boby est toujours là.... je n'avais jamais vu Dallas alors mieux vaut tard que jamais, en revanche on m'a raconté que, effectivement Boby allait mourir , mais pas tout de suite .. ( je ne sais pas quand) car il ne pouvait plus jouer en réalité.  Ensuite quand il a pu rejouer ils ont trouvé une solution : alors que durant plus d'un an il n'était plus dans la série ( donc mort) et bien pour qu'il puisse revenir ils ont transformé sa mort en un rêve de Paméla... et il est revenu dans la série.. ( j'espère que l'on ne m'a pas induit en erreur )   :love:



  On ne doit pas êter loin du compte effectivement 
Et tu sais qui est le responsable de la mort du pauvre Bobby ? C'est............ 
 :mouais: 

non, ça serait trop simple


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> MOI !!! : et quand je ne suis pas là j'enregistre ( j'ai honte )
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> Boby est toujours là.... je n'avais jamais vu Dallas alors mieux vaut tard que jamais, en revanche on m'a raconté que, effectivement Boby allait mourir , mais pas tout de suite .. ( je ne sais pas quand) car il ne pouvait plus jouer en réalité.  Ensuite quand il a pu rejouer ils ont trouvé une solution : alors que durant plus d'un an il n'était plus dans la série ( donc mort) et bien pour qu'il puisse revenir ils ont transformé sa mort en un rêve de Paméla... et il est revenu dans la série.. ( j'espère que l'on ne m'a pas induit en erreur )   :love:



Me raconte pas, me raconte pas !!!    

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je continue a etre sur le nerfs
> 
> je viens de chopper fifille avec un paquet de clopes,
> elle me les piques pour le donner aux copines !!!
> ...



Allez hop, le bagne pour fifille ! :love:
Non, sérieusement, travailler ça apprend aux jeunes la valeur de l'argent, et que ça pousse pas tout seul 

Encore, si elle les piquait pour les fumer en cachette, mais là, les donner aux copines..; pffff


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> On ne doit pas êter loin du compte effectivement
> Et tu sais qui est le responsable de la mort du pauvre Bobby ? C'est............
> :mouais:
> 
> non, ça serait trop simple



Qu'est-ce que je viens de dire ???


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je viens de dire ???




Bon, ok, je dis rien :rose:









mais si tu craques, ici il y a le résumé de *tous* les épisodes


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ok, je dis rien :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non ça ira merci ... Il sera plus utile à kathy je pense ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

salut tout le monde.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

me*** , maintenant que je boule a 4, je peux bouler personne......trop de machin dans les 24 heures....gnagnagna gnagnagna.....toujours la meme rengaine.....  

Laurent, t'inquiete, un contre temps hier.....mais aujourd'hui promis....  

Robertav, t'en qu'elle ne les fume pas elle.....  

Mr Stone, on te vois pas souvent par ici.....salut a toi 

Stargazer, heu....non, rien, juste un bonjour..


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Mr Stone, on te vois pas souvent par ici.....salut a toi




Ben oui, d'habitude j'ai du taf   
Là je profitais juste d'un petit temps mort :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non ça ira merci ... Il sera plus utile à kathy je pense ...




Ouais, on dit ça...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Mai 2005)

'vais m'en griller une au soleil moi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, d'habitude j'ai du taf
> Là je profitais juste d'un petit temps mort :rateau:



profite.....profite.....

bon, je vais ranger tous mes nouveaux codecs QT, j'en ai une de ces collections...je sais meme plus ou j'en suis.......en plus, il en sort toujours de nouveau....


----------



## laurent_iMac (26 Mai 2005)

Oulaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..........


----------



## laurent_iMac (26 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais ranger tous mes nouveaux codecs QT, j'en ai une de ces collections...je sais meme plus ou j'en suis.......en plus, il en sort toujours de nouveau....



DéBORDé


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Oulaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..........


 certes, certes...


----------



## N°6 (26 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> MOI !!! : et quand je ne suis pas là j'enregistre ( j'ai honte )
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> Boby est toujours là.... je n'avais jamais vu Dallas alors mieux vaut tard que jamais, en revanche on m'a raconté que, effectivement Boby allait mourir , mais pas tout de suite .. ( je ne sais pas quand) car il ne pouvait plus jouer en réalité.  Ensuite quand il a pu rejouer ils ont trouvé une solution : alors que durant plus d'un an il n'était plus dans la série ( donc mort) et bien pour qu'il puisse revenir ils ont transformé sa mort en un rêve de Paméla... et il est revenu dans la série.. ( j'espère que l'on ne m'a pas induit en erreur )   :love:



Kathy, je viens d'avoir ton généraliste au téléphone : il est formel, ce n'est pas de dallassothérapie dont il t'a parlé l'autre jour. Il va te donner l'adresse d'un très bon ORL (par écrit cette fois-ci).


----------



## laurent_iMac (26 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> certes, certes...



Ou je bosses, la clim pas avant le 15 Juin
Je vais devenit tout


----------



## duracel (26 Mai 2005)

C'est un temps à boire une mousse bien fraîche.


----------



## laurent_iMac (26 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> C'est un temps à boire une mousse bien fraîche.



Moi je prefere un Perrier tranche 
Avec plein de glacons dans le verre


----------



## Zheng He (26 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> MOI !!! : et quand je ne suis pas là j'enregistre ( j'ai honte )
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



Ah super je suis pas tout seul


----------



## Zheng He (26 Mai 2005)

ça me rassure.


----------



## laurent_iMac (26 Mai 2005)

Tiens je ne savais pas que cela existait des roudoudous au gout de Winny 
C'est fait avec du jus de Winny concentre ou il est cuit avec les poils et apres pfttt pftttt


----------



## valoriel (26 Mai 2005)

bonjour les floodeurs


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> bonjour les floodeurs


 Salut valo 
Je viens de me rendre compte que tu as fait fort en fait: inscrit sur MacGe depuis mars 2005 et déjà membre d'élite


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Pire qu'un floodeur


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

J'ai envie d'une Guiness... il fait chaud...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Y a pas des Lillois motivés pour aller boire une bonne guiness sur la grand place ?


----------



## Zheng He (26 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je ne savais pas que cela existait des roudoudous au gout de Winny
> C'est fait avec du jus de Winny concentre ou il est cuit avec les poils et apres pfttt pftttt



Roud c'est un gentil, faut pas lui faire des misères


----------



## Zheng He (26 Mai 2005)

C'est un joli bonbon poilu


----------



## Zheng He (26 Mai 2005)

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

:casse:  Demain promis.


----------



## locheux (26 Mai 2005)

bonojour a vous les floodeurs,

Je viens de découvrir ce thread et j'avoue que déja que j'avais pas envie de travailler, mais maintenand j'en ai encore moins envie, c' est pas tous ca mais y'a de la lecture.

Pi bonne roteuse au lillois


----------



## valoriel (26 Mai 2005)

rebonjour floodeurs adorés

Pour vous marrez, allez faire un tour ici!!

C'est de sonnyboy, et c'est vraiment excellent


----------



## valoriel (26 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Salut valo
> Je viens de me rendre compte que tu as fait fort en fait: inscrit sur MacGe depuis mars 2005 et déjà membre d'élite


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:

Merci 

 
:mouais:


----------



## valoriel (26 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Pire qu'un floodeur


  

Alors là, je dit non 

C'est de la diffamation 

 

ps: tu m'en envoyer un exemplaire en PDF 

  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

la je pige plus...... Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Je vous salue


----------



## Zheng He (26 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vous salue



Ca sent la fin de la journée.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> rebonjour floodeurs adorés
> 
> Pour vous marrez, allez faire un tour ici!!
> 
> C'est de sonnyboy, et c'est vraiment excellent




Génial, d'où tu sors ça?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent la fin de la journée.


Ouais je bosse pour mes exams


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

J'ai reçu un truc marrant !!!



ICI


----------



## valoriel (26 Mai 2005)

charlub


----------



## valoriel (26 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> la je pige plus...... Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.


  

Moi non plus je ne comprend pas :hein:

Quel dommage :rateau:

Enfin persévère, la réussite est au bout


----------



## valoriel (26 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Génial, d'où tu sors ça?


D'ici


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

et voila chaqu'un de mes codecs est a ça place et la liste d'outil du forum video a ete mise a jour....
pfff......comme quoi , faire une bricole peu prendre du temps....faut que j'en vire de ces codecs j'en ai trop, y en a qui marche peut etre meme plus.....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

C'est quoi ça.. un codec ????? :rateau:





(VLC user  )


----------



## toys (26 Mai 2005)

coucou les floodeur sa roul


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ça.. un codec ????? :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, moi aussi, j'aime bien vlc, mais il ne lit pas tout......


----------



## laurent_iMac (26 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou les floodeur sa roul





Yessssssssss
Je viens de battre mon precedent record sur Powerball
Je suis passe de 540 a 8250 point 
Etonnant non ?


----------



## Zheng He (26 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou les floodeur sa roul



Hello Matou, alors c'est à cette heure là qu'on rentre du boulot ?


----------



## Avril-VII (26 Mai 2005)

Stook et tous les autres !

Zallez bien ?

     Moi ca va, bonne journée dans l'ensemble : chaleur écrasante, bonnes notes (18,5 en Géo et 20 en anglais) et des amis que demander de plus ?
     Ne vous inquiétez pas, ca m'arrive aussi des journée où : Il pleut, il fait froid, je me tape un 8 en maths, mes potes me lachent... 



Le forum patine complètement ou bien ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Stook et tous les autres !
> 
> Zallez bien ?
> 
> ...



ou bien....

non, il rame tendu....mais hier benjamin a eu la mauvaise idée de dire que tout allait bien.....
donc aujourd'hui......


----------



## iDiot (26 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde

Ça va faire 1 heure que je suis rentré des cours et j'ai tjs ce mal de tête a la c**... et je vais bientot devoir me remettre à bosser... :hein: 

Vivement les vacances :love:  Mis a part le fait que j'ai un job d'étudiant du 1er au 31 juillet... :hein: Histoire de mettre un peu (un peu bcp même) d'argent de coté... vais pouvoir faire des tites folies 

Allez, bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Avril-VII (26 Mai 2005)

Stook pour tes conseils musicaux.
:love:
:love:


----------



## Zheng He (26 Mai 2005)

Bon appétit tout le monde et à tout à l'heure


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Stook pour tes conseils musicaux.
> :love:
> :love:



mais de rien...continue comme ça.....moi j'ai rien fait......


----------



## tantoillane (26 Mai 2005)

vous mangez à quelle heure ???


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Yessssssssss
> Je viens de battre mon precedent record sur Powerball
> Je suis passe de 540 a 8250 point
> Etonnant non ?



C'est quoi Powerball ?


----------



## maiwen (26 Mai 2005)

calgonit powerball , tu connais pas ? il s'est lancé le défi de faire le plus de lavage de vaisselle possible en un temps record ... il est doué


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Mai 2005)

hello je reviens de ballade dans les vignes avec les eleves wwwaaaa coup de soleil :rose:      :rateau:  :rateau:  :rose: 
a part ça conversation avec une eleve qui a du mal à voir plus loin que le bout des trafics de son quartier .. pourtant, elle est adorable cette gamine ... mais bon elle aime pas les autres profs alors elle comprend pas alors elle apprend pas   
difficile de bien l'influencer mais bon si je pouvais au moins lui donner un quart de gramme de bon repère ... :rose: 

un peu de ce jour chez les flooders .. bonne soirée les amis


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> calgonit powerball , tu connais pas ? il s'est lancé le défi de faire le plus de lavage de vaisselle possible en un temps record ... il est doué



Si c'est ça on va l'envoyer dans "Il y a quoi à manger ce soir" pour faire la vaisselle


----------



## Avril-VII (26 Mai 2005)

Je veux devenir médecin militaire

Merci de m'avoir écouté.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je veux devenir médecin militaire
> 
> Merci de m'avoir écouté.



Tu aime le sang et les membres détachés du corps ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Bien mangé :love:


----------



## valoriel (26 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bien mangé :love:


Oui merci


----------



## valoriel (26 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je veux devenir médecin militaire
> 
> Merci de m'avoir écouté.


De rien


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

http://www.koreus.com/files/200409/make-love-not-terror.html


:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je veux devenir médecin militaire
> 
> Merci de m'avoir écouté.



C'est pas plus con qu'autre chose...

Je vois pas ou est le problème ?


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

Salut !!! 

Plus que demain 9h00 à 11h00 et j'ai enfin FINI !!!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2005)

Bon, et sinon ça abrase un peu ou quoi là ??


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui merci


Salut valoriel :love:


----------



## elektroseb (26 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et sinon ça abrase un peu ou quoi là ??



Bof, c'est mou...

le tombé de futal ne fait plus recette...
 'sont tous en short...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Bof, c'est mou...
> 
> le tombé de futal ne fait plus recette...
> 'sont tous en short...



Elektroseb


----------



## valoriel (26 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Salut valoriel :love:


coucou cor


----------



## valoriel (26 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Bof, c'est mou...
> 
> le tombé de futal ne fait plus recette...
> 'sont tous en short...


Non, en pantacourt :love: :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non, en pantacourt :love: :rateau:


 Nan moi je porte que du poil


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plus con qu'autre chose...
> 
> Je vois pas ou est le problème ?



'Tain, mon cher abraseur, tu as sacrement raison.......

Avril, en voila un bon boulot...
si c'est ton truc, (pas le mien mais si lui ça lui plait...) fonce......


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain, mon cher abraseur, tu as sacrement raison.......
> 
> Avril, en voila un bon boulot...
> si c'est ton truc, (pas le mien mais si lui ça lui plait...) fonce......


  stook 

comment tu vas bien ?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan moi je porte que du poil



Aaah toi aussi ?  faut dire que j'en ai beaucoup à revendre !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Bof, c'est mou...
> 
> le tombé de futal ne fait plus recette...
> 'sont tous en short...



même toi electrozob ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

*je rame, tu rame , sa rame a fond !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      *


est que cela vient encore de wanadoo???? :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Mai 2005)

ça rame aussi par chez moi... 
Bon, je vais bouquiner, ça sera mieux que d'attendre l'affichage de la page ...
 à demain


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

On dirait que Mac gé milite pour le Back switch, ce soir... On voudrait nous dégouter du mac par la lenteur de connexion qu'on ne s'y prendrait pas autrement...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> stook
> 
> comment tu vas bien ?



bien!

 et toi, ça roule....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

ben , je suis rassuré donc, sa vient du forum et pas de ma connexion wana....

depuis 3/4 soir la connexion est tellement lente que c'est encore moins que le 56ko
que j'avais il y a 7 ans !!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que Mac gé milite pour le Back switch, ce soir... On voudrait nous dégouter du mac par la lenteur de connexion qu'on ne s'y prendrait pas autrement...



houlala, mais c'est Macti..... ça faisait un moment que je ne t'avais pas vu....


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , je suis rassuré donc, sa vient du forum et pas de ma connexion wana....
> 
> depuis 3/4 soir la connexion est tellement lente que c'est encore moins que le 56ko
> que j'avais il y a 7 ans !!!!!!



C'est nase mamadou ???

Parce que moi j'me tate...


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bien!
> 
> et toi, ça roule....


 Ouais, ça va mieux... 

PS : moi aussi ça rame la connexion sur macgé et sur d'autre site aussi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , je suis rassuré donc, sa vient du forum et pas de ma connexion wana....
> 
> depuis 3/4 soir la connexion est tellement lente que c'est encore moins que le 56ko
> que j'avais il y a 7 ans !!!!!!



mais non, ça fuse....regarde comme je floode bien.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

et en plus je suis au telephone.....


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais non, ça fuse....regarde comme je floode bien.....


 ah ouais tiens maintenant ça speed !!! :love:


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et en plus je suis au telephone.....


  en plus !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est nase mamadou ???
> 
> Parce que moi j'me tate...



sur Wanadoo et je floode, tiptop.....vé, regarde les heures de post....


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est nase mamadou ???
> 
> Parce que moi j'me tate...


 ouais mamadou c'est cher et c'est naze


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ça va mieux...



bonne nouvelle.....nickel.....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Une bière pour mes amis ?


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sur Wanadoo et je floode, tiptop.....vé, regarde les heures de post....


 en fait, je dis que mamadou c'est naze parce que c'était avec ça que j'étais en 56 k mais depuis c'est peut être mieux


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Une bière pour mes amis ?


 oh OUAIS !!! C'est quoi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

tain, volontier..... Cor.....

au fait, je vous laisse quelques minutes, Bon'ap.....


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonne nouvelle.....nickel.....


 D'ailleurs, tu dois bien voir que je vais mieux :love:


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tain, volontier..... Cor.....
> 
> au fait, je vous laisse quelques minutes, Bon'ap.....


 Bon app' stook

a plus tard


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

j'adore quand le forum est en forme !!!!!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mai 2005)

En forme de quoi ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est nase mamadou ???
> 
> Parce que moi j'me tate...





ecoute, voila........ 


j'ai pris wana depuis que je suis en adsl parce que j'ai un ami qui est tecnicien chez france telecom( donc wana) , je suis partisane de la facilité et la tranquillité quitte a payer un peut plus cher.....


depuis 2/3 mois je voudrais changer ......surtout a cause de la facture  telecom, je paie plus d'abonnement que de consommation

j'ai regardé un peu sur free alice et autre donc pour le tres haut debit a 6/8 mega,
j'ai vu beaucoup des temoignages comme quoi en fin de compte il payent plus cher leur comunication telephone (souvent pas trop nette , pas mal d'interference) que avant avec france telecom

je vais donc rester pour le moment avec wana, j'attends que le copain passe boire un café pour passer au tres haut debit de wana , voir si mon modem est bon ect ect...


moi en ce moment j'ai des problemes en effet mais cela est causé de ces  satanés travaux de tramway......et oui, ils ne sont pas encore terminé !!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> En forme de quoi ? :rateau:


 Devine !!! 

ça peut être que en forme de concombre pour fuser comme ça :love:


----------



## Xman (26 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *je rame, tu rame , sa rame a fond !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      *
> 
> 
> est que cela vient encore de wanadoo???? :mouais:



non, ça rame avec d'autre aussi


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Mai 2005)

ah bon? pas chez moi


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> non, ça rame avec d'autre aussi


 moi aussi ça ramait dur tout à l'heure !!! 

Mais maintenant...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ecoute, voila........
> 
> 
> j'ai pris wana depuis que je suis en adsl parce que j'ai un ami qui est tecnicien chez france telecom( donc wana) , je suis partisane de la facilité et la tranquillité quitte a payer un peut plus cher.....
> ...



ben en fait moi j'étais chez free depuis 3 ou 4 ans, tout allait trés bien avec mon petit modem sagem, et quand on a déménagé, j'ai pris la freebox, tout a bien marché pendant 1 mois, aprés plus rien.

Et personne pour me répondre.

personne.

Alors plus de free.

Maintenant le cable, mais pas satisfait.

Donc ...


----------



## Xman (26 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi ça ramait dur tout à l'heure !!!
> 
> Mais maintenant...



ça va mieux


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Devine !!!
> 
> ça peut être que en forme de concombre pour fuser comme ça :love:



Ah non y'a plein d'autres choses aussi aérodynamiques et avec un coefficient de pénétration (dans l'air hein) équivalent !


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> ça va mieux


 exactement


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

une question tecnique   


quand j'envoie un mail avec mon adresse principal  (donc un mail serieux , souvent cv et lettre pour un boulot) il s'affiche avec mon mail une petite foto , 
la fleur rose que je va   avec mon compte utilisateur.....

si cela me derange pas pour les amis ou famille
je trouve cela bien embetant pour les mail serieux

a part envoyer mes mail avec un'autre adresse que la principal,
j'ai pas trouvé moyen de l'enlever......

personne pour m'aider????????


merciiiiiiiii


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non y'a plein d'autres choses aussi aérodynamiques et avec un coefficient de pénétration (dans l'air hein) équivalent !


 Ouais mais y a rien de mieux que le concombre d'après mes sources !!!


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une question tecnique
> 
> 
> quand j'envoie un mail avec mon adresse principal  (donc un mail serieux , souvent cv et lettre pour un boulot) il s'affiche avec mon mail une petite foto ,
> ...


 ah je savais pas que ça faisait ça...

T'es sur qu'elle s'affiche chez les receveurs ?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2005)

Moi je suis presque sur que ça s'affiche pas chez les autres...

Sauf s'ils ont un mac et que tu es dans leur carnet d'adresse...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ah je savais pas que ça faisait ça...
> 
> T'es sur qu'elle s'affiche chez les receveurs ?




j'ai pas testé  mais quand je regarde les mails que j'ai envoyé je vois cette fleur......





edit : je viens d'envoyer un mail a moi meme
oui, la foto s'affiche et en plus sa coupe la phrase* si elle est dans le premiere 4 ligne 


*comme ceci 

bonjour ect ect, je su :mouais: is robertav


----------



## Xman (26 Mai 2005)

Non et heureusement elle ne s'affiche pas   

J'ai eu les mêmes craintes lorsque j'ai envoyé un CV . Mais pour vérifier, je me suis envoyé le même Mail sur une autre boîte que j'ai ouvert avec Entourage, et.....Pas de photo : ouf


----------



## N°6 (26 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une question tecnique
> 
> 
> quand j'envoie un mail avec mon adresse principal  (donc un mail serieux , souvent cv et lettre pour un boulot) il s'affiche avec mon mail une petite foto ,
> ...



Pas rouvé non plus moi :rateau: Faudra que je mette autre chose que cette boule de billard d'ailleurs (le n° 8, j'vous demande un peu...)  

Sinon, robertav, le mégahaut débit chez wanawana, ça va pas arranger le prix de ta facture ça   
Je leur reste quand même fidèle malgré les offre alléchantes ailleurs, mais je dois me contenter d'un modeste 512 K et 5 Go (que je n'ai jamais dépassé du reste) de téléchargement, en attendant que leur politique tarifaire me soit plus propice.


----------



## Xman (26 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



Pas mal, la fille 
 
J'comprends mieux....


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais y a rien de mieux que le concombre d'après mes sources !!!



Ah mais si t'as des sources je m'incline ... Enfin pas trop, le loup rôde dans la bergerie !


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais si t'as des sources je m'incline ... Enfin pas trop, le loup rôde dans la bergerie !


 ouais vive le loup 

PS : En tout cas, y a de l'ambiance dans ma signature lol


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

voila une capture d'un morceau de mail envoyé......

je precise que cette foto on la vois dans "mail envoyé" pas dans le mail que on a redigé et pas encore envoyé


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> PS : En tout cas, y a de l'ambiance dans ma signature lol



C'est ben vrai !!!


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est ben vrai !!!


 ça me fait super plaisir :love:  :love:


----------



## N°6 (26 Mai 2005)

A propos de signature, tu la sors d'où la tienne Stargazer ?


----------



## Xman (26 Mai 2005)

Mail reprend les photos que tu as dans ton carnet d'adresse, en reconnaissant l'adresse email, mais en aucun cas envoi une photo à une tierce personne. 
celà gère donc "l'interne" et non pas "l'externe"
En résumé, le message que tu vois dans tes messages envoyés, ne correspond pas (en tous cas pour la photo) à celui que la personne reçoit

faisons un test si tu veux


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> A propos de signature, tu la sors d'où la tienne Stargazer ?


 Il la sort de son chien... Je crois


----------



## N°6 (26 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> PS : En tout cas, y a de l'ambiance dans ma signature lol



Je me disais bien... y'en a de la même dans la signature de Global


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> A propos de signature, tu la sors d'où la tienne Stargazer ?



C'est une citation de Groucho Marx !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est une citation de Groucho Marx !



C'est sûr que ce n'est pas Karl !!!


----------



## N°6 (26 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est une citation de Groucho Marx !



 :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr que ce n'est pas Karl !!!



Bah c'était un comique dans son genre !


----------



## Franswa (26 Mai 2005)

Bon aller, je vais vous laisser 

Je me lève dans 7h00 pour cette dernière journée de bilan (plutot matinée de 9h00 à 11h00)

Bonne soirée :love:  :sleep:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'était un comique dans son genre !



Le Manifeste est à mourir de rire !!!

Impossible de mettre un smiley - cela ne change pas grand chose vu que je n'en mets pas des tonnes


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Le Manifeste est à mourir de rire !!!
> 
> Impossible de mettre un smiley - cela ne change pas grand chose vu que je n'en mets pas des tonnes



C'est vrai ça ... Fait gaffe on va croire que tu mords !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

les 12 coups de minuits viennent de sonner...... 

comme toutes Princess qui se doit , 
je m'en vais discretement en oubliant mon petit escarpin   


bonne nuit a tous 




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les 12 coups de minuits viennent de sonner......
> 
> comme toutes Princess qui se doit ,
> je m'en vais discretement en oubliant mon petit escarpin
> ...


 ouais ouais je vais faire de même je pense... enfin en omettant la partie sur l'escaprin...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les 12 coups de minuits viennent de sonner......
> 
> comme toutes Princess qui se doit ,
> je m'en vais discretement en oubliant mon petit escarpin
> ...



Et elle est à qui cette grosse charentaise qui traîne là ?   

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## kathy h (27 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et elle est à qui cette grosse charentaise qui traîne là ?
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



tu te couches tôt ce soir?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tu te couches tôt ce soir?



Non je vais rester encore un peu !


----------



## kathy h (27 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non je vais rester encore un peu !




moi aussi ... 


quelle conversation passionnante


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi ...
> 
> 
> quelle conversation passionnante



Ah oui mais tout est dans le non dit !


----------



## N°6 (27 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et elle est à qui cette grosse charentaise qui traîne là ?
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



Cette pantoufle ? 

  :mouais: Laisse tomber... je sais à qui c'est, c'est pas celle de cendrillon


----------



## valoriel (27 Mai 2005)

kathy et star


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mai 2005)

Salut Valo !


----------



## kathy h (27 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui mais tout est dans le non dit !




si tu le dis


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Laisse tomber... je sais à qui c'est, c'est pas celle de cendrillon



Ah oui dans ce cas là ...   :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si tu le dis



Justement je ne le dis pas ... C'est là que c'est fort !


----------



## kathy h (27 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> kathy et star



Tant que ce n'est pas "stardux" 
  

voilà une idée pour mon prochain pseudo : stardux ( ba oui star du X )


----------



## kathy h (27 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Justement je ne le dis pas ... C'est là que c'est fort !



tu remarquera que moi non plus je ne dis rien 
 

Edit : idem sur ichat


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Tant que ce n'est pas "stardux"
> 
> 
> voilà une idée pour mon prochain pseudo : stardux ( ba oui star du X )



Ah ça y est t'as réussi à trouver un car de Hongroises ?   

Et je tiens à rappeler que nous sommes au bar. Toute référence à un quelconque système est fortement prohibée et sévèrement punie ...  

Qu'on ne viennent pas me dire alors que je ne pense qu'à ça, c'était la seule réponse possible !


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2005)

'soir tout le monde 

Mon écran externe 19'' (1997) vient de tomber malade.    Enfin, j'espère que non. Mais là, il joue à la reine de la disco... ça fait mal aux yeux...   
J'ai tout éteint et j'espère que demain ça ira mieux. L'écran du Ti est un peu petit pour mes palettes...


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Mai 2005)

jingle bells jingle bells   bonne nuit et joyeux non noel à tous


----------



## toys (27 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> jingle bells jingle bells   bonne nuit et joyeux non noel à tous



et bien sa vas pas mieux ici 

coucou a tous


----------



## toys (27 Mai 2005)

s'est la clope du con danné condané les deux sont utilisable dans ce cas


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2005)

mon écran n'a plus Alzheimer... ouf... pas passé loin d'une cata là...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

*Mon cerveau n'est plus loin d'Alzheimer*
Je ne suis plus loin d'une cata...  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Justement je ne le dis pas ... C'est là que c'est fort !



J'te dis rien, tu m'as compris, mais surtout, tu ne dis pas que c'est moi qui te l'ai pas dit, sinon, j'te dis pas ...


----------



## Zheng He (27 Mai 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Alors Kathy h tu as programmé le magnéto ?   
moi je vais le regarder en live. 
On va voir si le petit bobby va se remettre de la dispute d'avec papa jock


----------



## Zheng He (27 Mai 2005)

Tiens justement un petit site rien que pour toi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

*DALLAS
S'il y a bien une série culte c'est celle-ci !!!!!*


Rien que pour voir les deux derniers épisodes et le clap final, ça vaut la peine de se farcir des centaines d'épisodes de merde.  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2005)

Moi, j'aimais mieux Brie Comte Robert, dans le Collaro Show, c'était un peu moins prévisible


----------



## Zheng He (27 Mai 2005)

Ca commence dans 8 minutes. Moi ça me distrait même si je les ai déjà vu 2 fois. D'ailleurs Kathy h est déconnectée alors à mon avis elle est doit être devant le poste


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

*coucouuuuuuuuuuuuuu  !!!!!  * *vendrediiiiiii !!!!!*    


on rentre en wikeland, on fait quoi de beau ?   


bonne journée a tous !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *vendrediiiiiii !!!!!*


Feignasse !!  :love:




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> on rentre en wikeland, on fait quoi de beau ?



Euh, demain, béton et parpaings, dimanche lambris :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

aujourd'hui j'etais censée faire les courses mais changement de programme:
je me retrouve seule (      :love:       ) mais sans voiture.....carruf attendra !!!!!!

ce soir le cop's de bioman passe pour deposer les affaires de sa fifille que
on va "garder" : lui part en vacance avec sa copine, moi je vais supporter sa pestuille !!!     .....equitable !!!!      

d'un coup voila une belle et bonne excuse pour ne pas aller chez copine avec mari cretin pour lui souhaiter un bon voyage.......oui, elle aussi part 15 jours   

demain donc  se sera la course entre carrouf , le conservatoire , le cadeau a ma mamancherie , l'accueil de fifille a copain ....... et tous les imprevus du dernier minute     


dimanche??????? et bien , une fois de plus je ne sais pas, on verra.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

*Entre le programme de Robertav et celui de gKatarn*
... je crois que je suis content de bosser demain en fin de compte...


----------



## N°6 (27 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Feignasse !!  :love:
> 
> Euh, demain, béton et parpaings, dimanche lambris :rateau:



Rhha p*t#in, l'Étoile Noire, c'est jamais fini....  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

gKatarn


----------



## duracel (27 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Entre le programme de Robertav et celui de gKatarn*
> ... je crois que je suis content de bosser demain en fin de compte...



Finalement, c'est pas si mal de travailler.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

edittttttttttt !!!!!!     

je crois savoir ce que je vais faire dimanche....en tous cas une bonne partie:

l'installation de tiger  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

et peut etre meme la isight ,  bioman m'en a parlé plusieur fois en ce jour:
"tiens, j'ai vu la isight a la fnac..... tien , partout c'est le meme prix..... tiens là bas je ne l'ai pas vue " ect ect.....


----------



## duracel (27 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> edittttttttttt !!!!!!
> 
> je crois savoir ce que je vais faire dimanche....en tous cas une bonne partie:
> 
> l'installation de tiger  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



L'installation va t'occuper une bonne partie du dimanche?    
Ça prend 5 min....
Le reste du dimanche, ce sera pour le découvrir.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> voilà une idée pour mon prochain pseudo : stardux ( ba oui star du X )




*Je n'imaginais pas que tu avais une libido si développée...*


----------



## Zheng He (27 Mai 2005)

Moi dimanche je vais allé voter et puis après je vais souhaiter un bonne fête à ma petite moman chérie


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Tant que ce n'est pas "stardux"
> 
> 
> voilà une idée pour mon prochain pseudo : stardux ( ba oui star du X )



'tain, j'ai plus d'idées moi, pour mes autres pseudo.....voulais m'en faire un ou 2 autres mais je manque d'idée.....


----------



## Zheng He (27 Mai 2005)

Petit barbecue sur la terrasse, je crois qu'il va faire beau hein ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

un bonjour  et un bonne nuit en meme temps, :sleep:....

@+ dans le bus, (speciale dedicace a Toys... )


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

4412.....houlala, j'avais meme pas vu que j'avais depassé les 4000, je vais trop vite, je savoure meme plus.........

quel glouton je suis......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 4412.....houlala, j'avais meme pas vu que j'avais depassé les 4000, je vais trop vite,



*Stook a un problème de régulateur de vitesse*


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> gKatarn



Pas de provocation inutile  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Stook a un problème de régulateur de vitesse*



mouais, le pire dans tout ça, c'est que je conduit comme je poste, trop vite....


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Entre le programme de Robertav et celui de gKatarn*
> ... je crois que je suis content de bosser demain en fin de compte...



Ben, y a une différence quand même : je construis qq chose sans râler ... Robertav râle et ne construit rien   :love: 



			
				N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Rhha p*t#in, l'Étoile Noire, c'est jamais fini....  :rateau:


Put1, tu l'as dit


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais, le pire dans tout ça, c'est que je conduit comme je poste, trop vite....





*Mouahaha*
_Et encore, je suis sur que tu te limites..._


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2005)

hé ben heureusement qu'il y a des bouleurs consciencieux pour me signaler que je viens de passer les 6000 !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> hé ben heureusement qu'il y a des bouleurs consciencieux pour me signaler que je viens de passer les 6000 !




*'taing, 11h21*
Et déja plus de munitions....
 :hein:


----------



## N°6 (27 Mai 2005)

vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation à Grug ces dernièrs jours, faut pas pousser.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

*Vous pouvez faire sonner le clairon*


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

'jour tout l'monde 
Comment ça va bien en cette belle journée de vendredi 27 mai? 
Chez moi il fait superbe, ptêtre même trop chaud d'ailleurs,  mais je dois bosser pour mes exams... c'est dur dur dans ces conditions :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> hé ben heureusement qu'il y a des bouleurs consciencieux pour me signaler que je viens de passer les 6000 !



Racolage !!!!  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2005)

Je ne peux plus bouler personne dans ce forum... Et quand par hasrd je vais poser des questions dans les forums techniques les seuls qui me répondent sont ceux du bar, donc je ne peux même pas bouler là...


----------



## kathy h (27 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux plus bouler personne dans ce forum... Et quand par hasrd je vais poser des questions dans les forums techniques les seuls qui me répondent sont ceux du bar, donc je ne peux même pas bouler là...




Tu poses des questions techniques? toi?        , et tu comprends les réponses?


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Racolage !!!!  :rateau:  :love:


 :rateau:

c'etait ça ou ouvrir un fil floudre genre émoajensuiasimile !

:hosto: :modo:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2005)

Ben voyons   

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.*


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Tu poses des questions techniques? toi?        , et tu comprends les réponses?




_CENSURÉ_


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *'taing, 11h21*
> Et déja plus de munitions....
> :hein:





			
				N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation à Grug ces dernièrs jours, faut pas pousser.





			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux plus bouler personne dans ce forum... Et quand par hasrd je vais poser des questions dans les forums techniques les seuls qui me répondent sont ceux du bar, donc je ne peux même pas bouler là...





			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben voyons
> 
> *Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.*



et enfin...


			
				Message vBulletin à l'attention de ma pomme a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.


On dirait qu'la machine a décidé que Grug avait assez de cdb... 

  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (27 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux plus bouler personne dans ce forum... Et quand par hasrd je vais poser des questions dans les forums techniques les seuls qui me répondent sont ceux du bar, donc je ne peux même pas bouler là...


 T'as essayé avec moi ???


----------



## NED (27 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux plus bouler personne dans ce forum... Et quand par hasrd je vais poser des questions dans les forums techniques les seuls qui me répondent sont ceux du bar, donc je ne peux même pas bouler là...



Constructeur
Modèle
Numéro de série

Processeur(s) - Modèle(s) et type(s), Vitesse
Performance estimée 
Cache interne - Taille et type

Mémoire RAM totale 
Distribution des cartes mémoire par slot 
Information détaillée sur chaque carte mémoire 
Slots mémoire disponibles 
Mémoire maximum autorisée
Types de mémoires autorisés 
Vitesses de mémoires autorisées 
Taille maximum de mémoire par carte 
Configuration de la mémoire au niveau système

Espace disque total 
Espace libre et utilisé 
Types de partitions 
Nombre total et taille des fichiers et des dossiers 
Informations spécifiques aux autres disques et lecteurs

Fabricant de la carte vidéo et modèle 
Mémoire vidéo totale 
Résolution courante 
Fréquence courante d'actualisation du moniteur
Informations détaillées sur le pilote video 
Propriétés courantes d'affichage 
Modes vidéo supportés 
Fabricant de l'écran et modèle 
Numéro de série de l'écran 
Taille de l'écran

Fabricant de la carte mère 
BUS installés (AGP, PCI, USB, etc)
Informations détaillées pour chaque BUS 
Vitesse du BUS principal 
Performances du Bus frontal
Performances du Bus mémoire
Informations BIOS complètes
Slots disponibles/occupés

Fabricant carte réseau
MAC address
Type et n° du bus utilisé
Canal IRQ, plage I/O et mémoire

Constructeur et modèle carte son
Informations détaillées sur la carte son

ainsi que des dizaines d'autres informations sur :

Imprimantes déclarées
Processus en mémoire
Services déclarés
Périphériques de pointage
Ports COM, LPT, USB, etc.
Drivers utilisés par ressource
IRQ, DMA, I/O, plages mémoire
Infos CMOS complètes 
OLE, DirectX, SCSI, OpenGL, ...

 Vas-y Fab'Fab tu peux coup de bouler te gènes pas....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

*face à cette pénurie de coudboulz*
Il nous faut recruter de nouveau membres ou attirer keks nioubizZ ici au bar


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

*Tiens, au fait, z'avez vu ?*
J'ai changé d'avatar


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2005)

coup sur coup pour Lumai et Ned


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

*En fait, là, sous nos yeux ébahis*
Nous fusionnons un thread à flood avec un thread à coudboulszZ


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Rhha p*t#in, l'Étoile Noire, c'est jamais fini....  :rateau:



Ben, en fait, c'est à cause de ces connards de jedi, qu'arrêtent pas de lui casser, sa belle étoile noire !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> _CENSURÉ_



mais c'est que presque elle te ferait passer pour un nioube, c'est fou ce truc.....
y a plus de respect.....

enfin, je pense qu'ici a part 2 ou 3, tout le monde a commencer par les forums techniques....en tout cas, c'est mon cas.....et ce n'est pas parce que 'lon met 400 post (oui, pas 600 teo...) par semaine que l'on ne peut pas en mettre 3 ou 4 pour aider un nioube ou se faire aider sur un domaine iconnu...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *En fait, là, sous nos yeux ébahis*
> Nous fusionnons un thread à flood avec un thread à coudboulszZ



Mais que font les modos. :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Fait trop chaud


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

pascal, ton post dans les user de l'aurore me ferait dire que tu ne sais peut etre pas, mais en fait, ce fil est la Version 2.0 d'un premier fil de Zebig qui se lamentait qu'il n'y ai pas de fil apres les user de la nuit....et ainsi naquit les user de l'aurore....de 6h00 à 8h00
et le truc c'est que, comme si j'ouvrais un nouveau fil de la nuit, les anciennes regles courent malgré le createur du nouveau (enfin de la nouvelle suite du) fil....donc.....
c'est encore le cas ici....et c'est pourquoi l'Amok (c'est pas Finn, il a rien dit a ce sujet, pour une fois...) reprennait le premier message du fil de Zebig pour expliquer que les user de l'aurore c'est de 6 à 8......voila.....

maintenant, vous faites ce que vous voulez.....je dors moi a cette heure....

et en plus je m'en fout, je sais ou flooder, j'ai pas de soucis d'horaire ici.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *En fait, là, sous nos yeux ébahis*
> Nous fusionnons un thread à flood avec un thread à coudboulszZ



l'aime bien ton nouvel avatar, il va bien avec ton nouveau pseudo.........


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> et enfin...
> 
> On dirait qu'la machine a décidé que Grug avait assez de cdb...
> 
> :rateau:



Pas _que_ Grug :

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à blandinewww.

 :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mais que font les modos. :modo:



tien, c'est vrai, ça fait un moment qu'on les a pas vu.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Fait trop chaud



 Cor, ici il fait frais, c'est bien.....mais la chaleur arrive a plein tube, ce matin, j'etais en montagne, il faisait super bon.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pas _que_ Grug :
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à blandinewww.
> 
> :rateau:



 et mon 4 a la suite alors.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> se faire aider sur un domaine iConnu...



c'est mon iMagination, ou à force d'user d'iMachins et d'iTrucs, tes fautes de frappe s'orientent toutes dans le même sens ?  :rateau:


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens, au fait, z'avez vu ?*
> J'ai changé d'avatar


ben oui


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> c'est mon iMagination, ou à force d'user d'iMachins et d'iTrucs, tes fautes de frappe s'orientent toutes dans le même sens ?  :rateau:



c'est pas ton iMagination......    

merde, peux plus bouler.....


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et mon 4 a la suite alors.....



Les traditions se perdent ... et les coups de pied au cul aussi !  

Bonjour bonjour !


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas ton iMagination......
> 
> merde, peux plus bouler.....


bienvenu au club !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

ça se déchaine dans le Tred sur la constitution


----------



## MrStone (27 Mai 2005)

hello et bientôt  bye-bye 

Dans 20 mn chuis en vikende :love: :love: 


Courage à ceux qui restent dans le four cet aprém  :style:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça se déchaine dans le Tred sur la constitution



Rinafoot', dimanche c'est apéro+bbq


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pas _que_ Grug :
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à blandinewww.
> 
> :rateau:



T'as essayé chez moi?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Fab'Fab.

Pas mieux


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

pareil


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

cette fois-ci, ça a marché !!


----------



## MrStone (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça se déchaine dans le Tred sur la constitution




Mouaif, enfin bon, les histoires de constipation...  :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

bon, je vous laisse....salut et bonne nuit....:sleep:.....


----------



## NED (27 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> coup sur coup pour Lumai et Ned


Arci.
Je dois quand même aller bosser aussi,
je reviendrai me faire coup d'bouler plus tard,
quand vous aurez plusieurs tournées du bar dans la calebasse...


----------



## MrStone (27 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vous laisse....salut et bonne nuit....:sleep:.....




J'ai déjà vu ça quelque part...


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vous laisse....salut et bonne nuit....:sleep:.....


 et bonne nuit !!
moi zaussi,
vais partir.
mais pour manger...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZzzzzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppp le bar !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrStone (27 Mai 2005)

Hop, time to go   

Bon vikende les gens


----------



## toys (27 Mai 2005)

salut les gens encore une journée qui vas speedé aller houp s'est partie


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

ma machine aussi est grippé
elle refuse de me donner les boules !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ma machine aussi est grippé
> elle refuse de me donner les boules !!!!!


 

Après dites pas que j'ai l'esprit mal tourné...


----------



## toys (27 Mai 2005)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.




s'est la panne sèche aussi


----------



## Franswa (27 Mai 2005)

Bonjour 

Ah y est !!!!!! Ma semaine de bilan est fini :love:  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

'tention...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

On tooouuurne


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé chez moi?


 t'es plus SDF ? :rateau:


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *face à cette pénurie de coudboulz*
> Il nous faut recruter de nouveau membres ou attirer keks nioubizZ ici au bar


 le racolage est interdit et reprimé


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

hhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiii aaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2005)

ainsi que le floude !


----------



## N°6 (27 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> On tooouuurne



Ah, ça y est ? Quand même, tu es décidé à arrêter de fixer cet angle de mur !


----------



## N°6 (27 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ainsi que le floude !



Baaaah,  c'est mal !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

Tiens je sais pas si vous avez remarqué - et je vous prévient ce que je vais dire n'a absolument aucun intérêt - mais le smiley  semble proritaire par rapport aux autres. Je m'explique: si je fais suivre directement et sans espace le smiley :love: d'une parenthèse ) vBulletin m'affiche ça :love alors qu'il devrait en toute logique afficher :love: )

C'est fou non? :rateau: :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je sais pas si vous avez remarqué - et je vous prévient ce que je vais dire n'a absolument aucun intérêt - mais le smiley  semble proritaire par rapport aux autres. Je m'explique: si je fais suivre directement et sans espace le smiley :love: d'une parenthèse ) vBulletin m'affiche ça :love alors qu'il devrait en toute logique afficher :love: )
> 
> C'est fou non? :rateau: :bebe:


 

C'est vrai, j'avais déjà remarqué, mais pas dans ce sens là


----------



## Patamach (27 Mai 2005)

le soleil brille et les zolies filles sont de sortie


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ainsi que le floude !


 
Le flood interdit dans le bar à flood !!!  

Qu'on interdise les questions techniques dans les phorums techniques !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

je vais faire une sieste......
il en a qui boit pour oublier ou ne pas y penser,  moi je dors !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> le soleil brille et les zolies filles sont de sortie


 
Avec ou sans string ?


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Avec ou sans string ?


Sous la jupe, avec...

y'a quand même un p'tit vent


----------



## Zheng He (27 Mai 2005)

Merci à mes gentils donnateurs :casse: 
La je viens de me regarder les experts de mercredi dernier. Ca c'est une série qu'elle est bonne.


----------



## Franswa (27 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> On tooouuurne


 on tourne quoi ? la page ? :mouais:


----------



## Patamach (27 Mai 2005)

l'effet de transparence est toujours tres agreable je trouve


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> l'effet de transparence est toujours tres agreable je trouve


et tu voit ça dans quel coin ?


----------



## Franswa (27 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je sais pas si vous avez remarqué - et je vous prévient ce que je vais dire n'a absolument aucun intérêt - mais le smiley  semble proritaire par rapport aux autres. Je m'explique: si je fais suivre directement et sans espace le smiley :love: d'une parenthèse ) vBulletin m'affiche ça :love alors qu'il devrait en toute logique afficher :love: )
> 
> C'est fou non? :rateau: :bebe:


 C'est vrai, c'est complètement fou... :love


----------



## Zheng He (27 Mai 2005)

C'est peut-être 5-6 pages avant. Dans le flood faut s'accrocher pour suivre.


----------



## Patamach (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> et tu voit ça dans quel coin ?



Quartier Montorgueil paris 2eme

Il est grand temps pour Eve de croquer la pomme


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, c'est complètement fou... :love


 ouais hein, jtrouve aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

On va bientot arriver à 200 pages de pur flood   c'est dla bonne jvous assure


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Sérieux venez flooder ici, dans le tred des user de l'aurore, c'est plus l'heure !!! Le dernier coup que j'y ait poster ça a été supprimé et coudboulé


----------



## Avril-VII (27 Mai 2005)

Je suis depuis le CDI du collège !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Dlaballe 
Je suis dans ma chambre connecté au wifi de mon école qui est juste à coté


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux venez flooder ici, dans le tred des user de l'aurore, c'est plus l'heure !!! Le dernier coup que j'y ait poster ça a été supprimé et coudboulé


  lu trop tard... 

j'viens d'y poster    :sick:


----------



## N°6 (27 Mai 2005)

Qu'on la boule vive et qu'on lui coupe les posts


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Et tout ça sans les mains !!!!   :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> t'es plus SDF ? :rateau:



si, encore un mois...


----------



## Avril-VII (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Dlaballe
> Je suis dans ma chambre connecté au wifi de mon école qui est juste à coté


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Pas de bras, pas de chocolat !   

tiens, j'ai trouvé ma nouvelle signature !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Un quart d'heure de flodeuuu ça useu ça useu , un quart d'heure de floodeu ça use le clavier (ou les doigts de pied pour la rime  )  !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Par moment jme fait pitié à flooder tout seul...


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> On va bientot arriver à 200 pages de pur flood   c'est dla bonne jvous assure





C'est vrai qu'elle elle bonne
Je vois des elephants gris qui passent devant moi 
C'est normal docteur ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Un quart d'heure de flodeuuu ça useu ça useu , un quart d'heure de floodeu ça use le clavier (ou les doigts de pied pour la rime  )  !!!


 T'inquiètes pas, c'est rien de grave, ça doit être le soleil qui tappe un peu fort là...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Par moment jme fait pitié à flooder tout seul...



Va réviser ton AOW


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'elle elle bonne
> Je vois des elephants gris qui passent devant moi
> C'est normal docteur ?


 
Heu... ben non, c'est comme ça un éléfant :


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mai 2005)

dites donc les mecs, parmi les floodeurs, yen a bien un qui a une reponse a ca, non???
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=96624

allez quoi merde soyez sympas!!!


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mai 2005)

putain j'ai une de ces triques, j'en peux plus de bosser avec cette fille, au secooooouuuuuuuuur !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Va réviser ton AOW


 
J'ai pas les moyens de me le payer  PADI is good, but PADI is not cheap


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on la boule vive et qu'on lui coupe les posts



Arfffffffff la pauvre
Elle fera comment apres pour allez a la plage ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> putain j'ai une de ces triques, j'en peux plus de bosser avec cette fille, au secooooouuuuuuuuur !


 
Tu nous balance une photo ? (de la fille, pas de ta ....    )


----------



## Franswa (27 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> putain j'ai une de ces triques, j'en peux plus de bosser avec cette fille, au secooooouuuuuuuuur !


 Fait voir !!!!! :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> putain j'ai une de ces triques, j'en peux plus de bosser avec cette fille, au secooooouuuuuuuuur !



Et bien fait quelque chose du genre la tete dans un seau d'eau froide rempli de glacons
Ou alors fait lui le coup de la panne de bureau
Sans fermer la porte
Ainsi tout le monde en profitera et ils/elles seront comment faire apres


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Fait voir !!!!! :love:



Oui fait voir

Fait voir

Fait voir

etc ....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

ça tombe c'est une grosse connerie 
HArcelons le de MP's !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Vous êtes morts les gars ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mai 2005)

va me falloir les 200 litres d'azote liquide là


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe c'est une grosse connerie
> HArcelons le de MP's !!!!



Pense pas
Elle doit prendre la pose
ou il arrive pas a regler la focale la


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> va me falloir les 200 litres d'azote liquide là




Mazette elle est si .................. ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Sérieux supermoquette !!! prend une foto bon sang !!!! De face ou de fesses, tu choisit


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> va me falloir les 200 litres d'azote liquide là


Fait gaffe, après elle devient cassante


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

11,19 messages par jour c'est une bonne moyenne non ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux supermoquette !!! prend une foto bon sang !!!! De face ou de fesses, tu choisit



surtout en montrant son profil qui donne des envies d'azote


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> 11,19 messages par jour c'est une bonne moyenne non ?



Mazette pas pret de te rattraper moi


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mai 2005)

Putain sans arrêt penchée pour regler la machine. Bon je vais boir eune bière ça me changera les idées :d


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

ça se fait pas de parler comme ça et de pas en faire profiter les autres, c'est cruel   
Bon, je vais aller en cours....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> 11,19 messages par jour c'est une bonne moyenne non ?


 T'es à 11,21 maintenant :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

C'est la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres !!! :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça se fait pas de parler comme ça et de pas en faire profiter les autres, c'est cruel
> Bon, je vais aller en cours....


 à 15h20?! Bizarre comme horaire


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

Attention... et voilà, *1500* messages postés!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> à 15h20?! Bizarre comme horaire


 
Jt'explique comme disent les profs.

"Vous êtes dans une business School, dans le monde du Business, vous n'aurez pas d'emplois du temps fixe, alors on vous y habitue"


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Attention... et voilà, *1500* messages postés!!!


 
Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



ARgggggggg


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous balance une photo ? (de la fille, pas de ta ....    )



Pense que la c'est plus une histoire de focal ou d'azote mais pense qu'il a fait badadoum en lui courant apres alors qu'il avait descendu son calecon a fleurs a mi cuisse
Heureusement que la moquette douce et soyeuse etait la 
Sinon cassee ........... l'envie 
Surtout si l'azote venait en plus a passer par la


----------



## Franswa (27 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Putain sans arrêt penchée pour regler la machine. Bon je vais boir eune bière ça me changera les idées :d


 Chez moi aussi, y a plein de chose à régler :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Pense que la c'est plus une histoire de focal ou d'azote mais pense qu'il a fait badadoum en lui courant apres alors qu'il avait descendu son calecon a fleurs a mi cuisse
> Heureusement que la moquette douce et soyeuse etait la
> Sinon cassee ........... l'envie
> Surtout si l'azote venait en plus a passer par la


 
Ou bien il est en train de s'astiquer derrière son bureau :rateau:

C'est l'hypothèse la plus réaliste à mon humble avis !


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> à 15h20?! Bizarre comme horaire



Il a des petites jambes c'est pour cela 
Alors franchir un couloir cela lui prend un certain temps


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Il a des petites jambes c'est pour cela
> Alors franchir un couloir cela lui prend un certain temps


 
Le plus dur c'est pour les escaliers !


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Ou bien il est en train de s'astiquer derrière son bureau :rateau:
> 
> C'est l'hypothèse la plus réaliste à mon humble avis !



S'astiquer a la biere ?
Tiens jamais essaye cela


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> S'astiquer a la biere ?
> Tiens jamais essaye cela


 
Ce qui est con c'est que ça attire les guêpes après.... il a des drôles de fantasmes dites donc...


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Le plus dur c'est pour les escaliers !



Effectivement 
Mais je suis sur qu'il a trouve un truc du genre :  petites jambes mais grands bras alors zou retournement et il monte ainsi en matant comme un malade sans ce forcer le dessous des jupes des filles 
Tout benef pour lui : gros bras et matage gratuit


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est con c'est que ça attire les guêpes après.... il a des drôles de fantasmes dites donc...



Oui effectivement
mais peut etre que certaines femmes les aiment bien tout boursoufflees
Va savoir


----------



## duracel (27 Mai 2005)

À glandouiller au soleil, j'ai chopé de rougeurs...


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> À glandouiller au soleil, j'ai chopé de rougeurs...



Tiens toi aussi tu es tout rouge ?
Essaye la biere 
Il semblerait que cela fasse du bien a la peau


----------



## duracel (27 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens toi aussi tu es tout rouge ?
> Essaye la biere
> Il semblerait que cela fasse du bien a la peau



La bière, je la bois. Je ne la gâche pas.


----------



## Patamach (27 Mai 2005)

dans mon bureau aujourd'hui ca sent le poney


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> La bière, je la bois. Je ne la gâche pas.



Pareil je m'en sers pour faire des crepes legeres 
Et elles sont bonnes


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> dans mon bureau aujourd'hui ca sent le poney



mort? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Ici ça sent le brûler


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> mort? :affraid:



Non, en rut


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ici ça sent le brûler



Pas assez mis de biere alors


----------



## Patamach (27 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> mort? :affraid:



5 mecs sur une plate-forme c'est un poney en decomposition avancée
j'aurais du faire dessin à l'école et aller bosser dans un bureau de filles


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

ben moi, à vouloir vous suivre depuis ce matin,

je me suis chopée un de ces mal de crâne...

pourtant j'suis pas blonde...  

[aide-mémoire] songer à la décoloration [/aide-mémoire]


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> 5 mecs sur une plate-forme c'est un poney en decomposition avancée
> j'aurais du faire dessin à l'école et aller bosser dans un bureau de filles



Bref on dira que cela sent le fenec


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

sympa la boîte aux lettres :rateau:


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> ben moi, à vouloir vous suivre depuis ce matin,
> 
> je me suis chopée un de ces mal de crâne...
> 
> ...



tu suivais a pied ou en velo ?
la c'est important


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> sympa la boîte aux lettres :rateau:



On peut dire que quand un colis arrive il s'en prend plein le ........  :rose:
Et vi j'ai ose


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> tu suivais a pied ou en velo ?
> la c'est important


euuuuh...   

non, non, c'est pas moi sur le vélo,

j'vais donc dire que je vous suivais à pied  :rose:


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> euuuuh...
> 
> non, non, c'est pas moi sur le vélo,
> 
> j'vais donc dire que je vous suivais à pied  :rose:



C'est preferable


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> euuuuh...
> 
> non, non, c'est pas moi sur le vélo,
> 
> j'vais donc dire que je vous suivais à pied  :rose:



On t'aurait pas cru de toute facon


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> On t'aurait pas cru de toute facon


ouf !! 

euh... et pourquoi??
 :rose:


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2005)

ici c'est le Kalahari côté chaleur...


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ici c'est le Kalahari côté chaleur...


c'est peut-être à cause de ça,

alors,

mon mal de tête...    

Bon, faut que j'me déconnecte  

 teo


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

mon povre petit PowerBook souffre là, il est bouillant


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> mon povre petit PowerBook souffre là, il est bouillant




Raffraichi le a la biere 
Pour cet ete tu as prevu koi le concernant ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Raffraichi le a la biere
> Pour cet ete tu as prevu koi le concernant ?


 Du Photoshop, du Illustrator et du InDesign à fond!!!


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Du Photoshop, du Illustrator et du InDesign à fond!!!



Donc il va baigner dans un  bon jus


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Dis, Patamach, c'est quoi ton espèce de lien dans ta signature ? T'as eu trop chaud et ça t'a grillé un circuit ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Bon, toujours personne de motivé pour une Guiness sur Lille ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Donc il va baigner dans un  bon jus


 certes... j'ai d'ailleurs un peu peur pour lui, une mauvaise blague comme la carte mère grillée serait tout sauf la bienvenue


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

_prem's !_ :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

A part ça, tout le monde crève de chaud ?
Mon appart à 3 fenètres dont 2 exposées au Sud.... c'est plus un appart, c'est une vrai serre...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

DCZ t'es à Lille ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais j'ai 3 jours de vaisselle à faire.... arg je sait pas comment je vais faire partir le curry...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Heureusement que je maitrise l'art de l'empillage d'assiettes   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Encore un message seul ? y a de l'abus ici !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Je vais passer floodeur pro si vous venez pas


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Et 7 messages, 7


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

J'ai pas envie de passer les 200 pages de ce tred....

et de 8


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, tout le monde crève de chaud ?
> Mon appart à 3 fenètres dont 2 exposées au Sud.... c'est plus un appart, c'est une vrai serre...


faut apprendre à fermer les volets
(au moins à l'espagnolette, si possible...)
dès que Monsieur Kicognedur pointe le bout de son nez


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> DCZ t'es à Lille ?


 Depuis quand Lille se trouve en Belgique?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> faut apprendre à fermer les volets
> (au moins à l'espagnolette, si possible...)
> dès que Monsieur Kicognedur pointe le bout de son nez


 
J'ai pas de volets ni de rideau occultant !!! c'est ça le problème !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quand Lille se trouve en Belgique?


Je sait pas  tu disait "prem's" pour la guiness non ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Hihi jsuis passé major !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

11,66 messages par jour

bang bang !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Faut me le dire si je suis chiant


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas de volets ni de rideau occultant !!! c'est ça le problème !!!


Bon, il va falloir ouvrir un fil "bricolage"
savoir comment tes fenêtre sont faites,
voir si on peut leur planter des petits clous,
dehors, pour accrocher un bon gros tissu bien blanc
et ainsi refléchir la vilaine lumière trop dûre
le temps qu'elle dure,
en attendant de savoir comment t'aider à réfléchir... sans tissu blanc
 :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Faut me le dire si je suis chiant


 t'es chiant


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> t'es chiant


 
Merci   mais venant d'un belge ça me touche pas   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Jdéconne hein !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Viiiiiiiiiiiittttttttteeeeeeeeee fauuuuuuuuuutttttt paaaaaaaaaaasssssssseeeeeeeerrrrrrrr àààààààà 200 ppppppppaaaaaaggggggeeeeeeeesssssssssss !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Allez les floodeurs !!!!!!!!  On se motive !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Allez les floodeurs !!!!!!!!  On se motive !!!!!!!!!!


sauf que, si j'ai bonne mémoire ( :rateau: ), c'est vers les 200
que ce genre de thread se voit fermer...
 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Hum... on en réouvrira un !!! J'ai fait la 100 ème je veux faire la 200 ème


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

Les ptits zamis, jvous laisse (du moins pour l'instant  ) je vais aller descendre quelques bonnes grosses Guiness bien fraîches avec des potes :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Les ptits zamis, jvous laisse (du moins pour l'instant  ) je vais aller descendre quelques bonnes grosses Guiness bien fraîches avec des potes :love:


C'est loin de la frontière ? (sinon jm'invite   )


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

bon, Laurent , tu as un nouveau messages....
pour consulter vos nouveau messages faites 1,
pour archiver faite 2,
pour supprimer faites 3......


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

bon, je vous laisse vous amuser comme des petits fou, je vais teaser quelles bieres.....@+


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Hep Stook ! tu floode avec moi ?


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vous laisse vous amuser comme des petits fou, je vais teaser quelles bieres.....@+


moi, faut que je sorte le chien...
 chouette, hein    :hein:  :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

C'est quoi comme race ?

30400 affichage pour ce tred


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Hep là, on se motive pour passer les 200 pages !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2005)

aaaaassssouaaaaaaaaafffffffffffff!
mais je suis pas à Lilles


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> aaaaassssouaaaaaaaaafffffffffffff!
> mais je suis pas à Lilles


Dommage....  tant pis, je ferait la vaisselle


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Hello Yvos !


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi comme race ?
> 
> 30400 affichage pour ce tred


pur chien de ferme, selon la dénomination officiel du L.O.F.
 
il ressemble à un fox, y paraît
mais l'est pas frisé...

En fait, c'est "elle", pas il
et ELLE est en chasse
donc j'vais encore me retrouver avec tous les mâles 
du quartier au c**

PS : les CHIENS mâles - j't'ai vu venir...    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Allez !!! 200 pages !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> PS : les CHIENS mâles - j't'ai vu venir...  :love:


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi comme race ?
> 
> 30400 affichage pour ce tred


à ce que je vois, toutes les occasion sont bonnes pour passer les 200...


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> à ce que je vois, toutes les occasion sont bonnes pour passer les 200...


et c'est moi qui l'ouvre !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

En plus c'est toi qui fait les 200... jsuis dégouté.......


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2005)

charlub, vas te coucher...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Patamach (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Patamach, c'est quoi ton espèce de lien dans ta signature ? T'as eu trop chaud et ça t'a grillé un circuit ?



ba c'est en rapport avec la phrase de confucius ... :hein:

tiens je vais essayer d'insérer une photo pour la 1ere fois de ma vie


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hello Yvos !


 
t'es complètement surexcité ma parole


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Tant d'efforts..... pour rien...


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'es complètement surexcité ma parole


non, c'est juste qu'il était pressé d'ouvrir la 200ème...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'es complètement surexcité ma parole


Faut dire qu'il y avait les 200 pages à passer... et jme suis fait griller...


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tant d'efforts..... pour rien...


tite bière, Charlub ??
 :love:


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est juste qu'il était pressé d'ouvrir la 200ème...


 
ah ba oui, quel dommage de passer à côté d'un objectif comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Juste un truc Blandinewww, ton prénom ça serait pas Blandine par hasard ? 

(le mien tu le devinera jamais    )


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> tite bière, Charlub ??
> :love:


 
bonne idée, tiens, vu la chaleur ici


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire qu'il y avait les 200 pages à passer... et jme suis fait griller...


ça fait 2 fois dans la même page (tu sais, la 200ème...)
qu'on poste en même temps (à la minute près)
pour dire la même chose     

quoi que c'est que c'truc ???


----------



## katelijn (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tant d'efforts..... pour rien...



t'inquiète, ça passera avec l'âge   

les efforts bien entendu


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

trop fort


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

J'ai testé la télépatie avec Blandinewww et ça a marché


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Juste un truc Blandinewww, ton prénom ça serait pas Blandine par hasard ?
> 
> (le mien tu le devinera jamais    )


euh...   Charles ?


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> J'ai testé la télépatie avec Blandinewww et ça a marché


 
ouais ouais


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

PAs tout à fait


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> euh...  Charles ?


 
perspicacité maximale


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouais ouais


Prouve moi que c'est faux :rateau:


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Prouve moi que c'est faux :rateau:


 
non, j'ai piscine


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Au fait, vous avez regardé le grand bleu hier soir ?


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, vous avez regardé le grand bleu hier soir ?


 
faut pas déconner


----------



## Zheng He (27 Mai 2005)

Non, désolé


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

J'ai rien compris à ce film.... elle est trop c***e de tirer la corde à la fin !!!


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien compris à ce film.... elle est trop c***e de tirer la corde à la fin !!!


 
t'aurais du voter par sms


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> perspicacité maximale


j'ai déjà expliqué que j'avais malôcrâne...     

[mode:aide-mémoire-bis] envisager pour de bon la décoloration[/mode:aide-mémoire-bis]


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien compris à ce film....


 
la mal des profondeurs..


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2005)

Yesss! Julie Piétri dans mon iTunes!!!
Eveulèveutoaédansaveclaviiiiiiiii :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

N'empèche que t'a pas trouvé


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Yesss! Julie Piétri dans mon iTunes!!!
> Eveulèveutoaédansaveclaviiiiiiiii eur:


 

...nin nin ni in est venu jusqu'à moooooii...eveux leveux toi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

T'a  quand même des risques de narcose à l'azote en apnée ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> T'a  quand même des risques de narcose à l'azote en apnée ?


Tu serais pas en apnée, là?


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> N'empèche que t'a pas trouvé


nan   
et pis là, j'sors le chien
alors... soyez pas trop bavard,
sinon ça me fera trop de lecture
en revenant


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> T'a quand même des risques de narcose à l'azote en apnée ?


 
je ne pense pas, mais ça dépend à quel profondeur tu descend et le temps que tu es capable de rester.


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu serais pas en apnée, là?


 
c'est pas possible d'isoler le cerveau du reste


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu serais pas en apnée, là?


déjà fini julie pietri?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Un truc que je me suis toujours demandé, mais que j'ai pas essayé.. es ce q'on peut faire des "looping" et des vrilles en plongée bouteille ou es ce qu'on se prend une bonne tasse ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> déjà fini julie pietri?


C'est qui ?


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> nan
> et pis là, j'sors le chien


 
localisation, Paris...mmmmh....je sais pas si on va être pote


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Un truc que je me suis toujours demandé, mais que j'ai pas essayé.. es ce q'on peut faire des "looping" et des vrilles en plongée bouteille ou es ce qu'on se prend une bonne tasse ?


 

??????????????


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Tu voit, tu fait comme les avions de voltige, tu connait le mot looping non ?


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ?


 
si on te demande, tu diras que tu sais pas 

(c'est une chanteuse qui pourrait être ta mère, voir ta grand mère en resserant un peu les génération  )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> localisation, Paris...mmmmh....je sais pas si on va être pote


Marseillais ?


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tu voit, tu fait comme les avions de voltige, tu connait le mot looping non ?


 
dans l'eau?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Ben oui !!! ça pourrait être cool non ?


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Marseillais ?


 
non, paris, c'est bien pour cela que les klebars en goguette, ça m'énerrrrrrrrrrrrrrve


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ??????????????



Ton meilleur argument sur la constitution, Yvos


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui !!! ça pourrait être cool non ?


 
sous l'eau tu fais ce que tu veux, et aller dans tous les sens. On t'a donc rien appris?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Jpensait juste qu'au niveau du détendeur, jsait pas que ça pouvait déconner  faut dire que j'ai jamais vu personne en faire et j'ai pas envie d'avoir l'air con à prendre la tasse


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Ton meilleur argument sur la constitution, Yvos


 
qu'est ce que liberal? que veut dire ultra liberal...


....


loulou?



...


loulou?


...qui suis-je


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ha ok


 
on t'a rien appris, donc.

1. le planter de batôoooooooon
2...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que liberal? que veut dire ultra liberal...
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



C'est Yvos


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Jpensait juste qu'au niveau du détendeur, jsait pas que ça pouvait déconner  faut dire que j'ai jamais vu personne en faire et j'ai pas envie d'avoir l'air con à prendre la tasse


 
on t'a jamais fait retirer ton détenteur et faire joujou avec?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> On t'a donc rien appris?


 
Désolé, tu sait je suis pas fédéraste 

PADI is PADI, not cheap and not free


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on t'a jamais fait retirer ton détenteur et faire joujou avec?


 

Si, je sait, mais je sait pas, on sait jamais on m'a jamais dit qu'on pouvait le faire ni qu'on pouvait pas le faire


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, tu sait je suis pas fédéraste
> 
> PADI is PADI, not cheap and not free


 
c'est un exercie obligatoire même pour le PADI


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est un exercie obligatoire même pour le PADI


 
si, on l'a fait par 12m de fond, mais pas la tête en bas


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Si, je sait, mais je sait pas, on sait jamais on m'a jamais dit qu'on pouvait le faire ni qu'on pouvait pas le faire


 
mmmmh....je ne suis pas sur d'avoir tout saisi

on mettra cela sous le compte de l'émotion.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est un exercie obligatoire même pour le PADI



c'est pas déconseillé le whisky avant de plonger


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> si, on l'a fait par 12m de fond, mais pas la tête en bas


 
j'ai l'impression que tu connais pas encore comment ton corps fonctionne...  

ça viendra.

Fais toi aider par sonnyboy


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

tu voit, quand on prend un verre d'eau vide et qu'on l'enfonce dans l'eu l'air reste en dessous et j'ai cru un instant que c'étais un peu pareil pour le détendeur, imagine tu te retourne, tu respire et l'eau s'engouffre dans le détendeur  bref... c'est un peu comme pour les prises de sang, j'ai peur que la veine se referme pas 

.... jsuis grave quoi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'impression que tu connais pas encore comment ton corps fonctionne...
> 
> ça viendra.
> 
> Fais toi aider par sonnyboy


 
loooooool je parlait du laché de détendeur


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

j'suis rentrée d'la sortie chien,
n'en déplaise à certain...   
mais là j'vais vous laisser pour de bon
(enfin, j'vais essayer)
parce que si je vous suis dans vos profondeurs,
j'ai peur d'y rester...
c'est tellement  :love: 

PS : une chienne de ferme avec une maîtresse de province à Paris, ça te choque    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> j'suis rentrée d'la sortie chien,
> n'en déplaise à certain...
> mais là j'vais vous laisser pour de bon
> (enfin, j'vais essayer)
> ...


 
Je croit que c'est la taille des crottes qui lui font peur ! (celle du chien hein !!!  )


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Je croit que c'est la taille des crottes qui lui font peur ! (celle du chien hein !!!  )


ha !! parce qu'en dehors de Paris, ça ne le gêne pas 
de croiser des ccrottes de chien sur les trotoirs ???


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> ha !! parce qu'en dehors de Paris, ça ne le gêne pas
> de croiser des ccrottes de chien sur les trotoirs ???


 
Si, mais bon, on parle pas de ça sur les forums


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

"Blandinewww invite des filles à danser sur le dance floor"    MDR


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

_déconnection imminente_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> _déconnection imminente_


 
Pareil


----------



## Zheng He (27 Mai 2005)

Bon ben bon ap


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Pareil




Charlub a fini de flooder, vous pouvez recommencer à poster normalement...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Vennnnngggeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnccccccccceeeeeeeee !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Heu... ben non, c'est comme ça un éléfant :







hoooooooo  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

il est zolisss le eletante rose


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Bon ce coup ci j'ai vais vraiement  Béthune-Lille, une cassette des beach boys dans l'autoradio, un ptit tour autour de la résidence universitaire pour dégouter les potes


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes morts les gars ?





bonne nouvelle : les filles ne mourent jamais !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

T'as de la lecture Robertav (au fait , faut dire Robertav en un seul mot ou bien Roberta V ?)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Attention... et voilà, *1500* messages postés!!!





bravooo       

bonne continuation pour la route des 2000 !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne nouvelle : les filles ne mourent jamais !!!!!


 
Mais s'il y a par exemple 1 gars et 1000 filles, le masculin l'emporte le féminin et donc on dit "les gars" et pas "les garces"     

Vive les cours de français !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Moi je les aime ces femmes :love: surtout notre petite robertav


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Plus de 8000 messages !!! impressionnant !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Heu... donc... sinon... a part ça... c'est Robertav ou Roberta V ?????


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Mais s'il y a par exemple 1 gars et 1000 filles, le masculin l'emporte le féminin et donc on dit "les gars" et pas "les garces"
> 
> Vive les cours de français !



Tu étais malade le jour des conjugaisons ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

J'ai fait une faute ? et où ? :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait une faute ? et où ? :rateau:



plusieurs : je croit, tu voit, je parlait, etc...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Heu... donc... sinon... a part ça... c'est Robertav ou Roberta V ?????




bon bon c'est.......robert d'AVignon


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moi je les aime ces femmes :love: surtout notre petite robertav





voila ce qui merite un bon coup de boul !!!!!!! : :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


si  satané machine veut bien , evidemment


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Faut le cajoler ce vbulletin


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> ha !! parce qu'en dehors de Paris, ça ne le gêne pas
> de croiser des ccrottes de chien sur les trotoirs ???




ya rien à voir en dehors de paris, alors les crottes à Rodez, m'en fous


----------



## toys (27 Mai 2005)

j ai bien mangé
j ai bien bu
j ai la peau du ventre bien tendu
merci petit jésus

je sait pas si il y ait pour grand chose mais en tous cas s'était bon!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Je vais manger avec mon frère à plus :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

*DEBOUT LA D'DANS !*

*Depuis 20h51, plus aucun message !*  
*ET C'EST CENSÉ ÊTRE UN THREAD À FLOOD ???* 

 :rateau:


----------



## lalou (27 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *DEBOUT LA D'DANS !*
> 
> *Depuis 20h51, plus aucun message !*
> *ET C'EST CENSÉ ÊTRE UN THREAD À FLOOD ???*
> ...



Salut lepurfilsdelasagesse,

Ben ouais, ça roupille...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

*ça roupille d'ailleurs tellement que*
... ben, je m'en vais dans un "vrai" rade, histoire de me dégoupiller quelques binouzes


----------



## lalou (27 Mai 2005)

Le happy hour du vendredi soir ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Mai 2005)

bon la j'en ai marre!!! ya des jours ou tu te dis que tu ferais mieux d'etre mort!!! m.....! j'ai encore cette saleté de syndicaliste de .....qui est venue me faire des remarques dignes d'une donneuse de leçons .. bref !!! on voit pas les eleves de la meme façon!!! et j'en ai marreeeee!!! :rateau: 




bien     :mouais: désolé mais là bon vraiment un college ou il ya un pseudo "esprit de ce college " qui sert aux vieux a donner des leçons sur tout et a fliquer les autres!!! j'y pige rien !!! cela me stresse et me degoute !
c'est la premiere fois que je suis vraiment pret a leur voler dans le chou mais la ça commence à bien faire


bon allez les enfants finie la parenthese ralerie, mais bon j'en ai gros quand meme ...


douce soirée et week end à tous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: vraiment un pseudo "esprit de ce college "




*tu veux changer de pseudo ?*
c'est ça ?


----------



## katelijn (27 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Faut le cajoler ce vbulletin



?PPffttttt, peux même pas le bouler, la "satanée machine" ne veut pas   
Suffit d'attendre, après tout  Vais quand même pas bouler des gnaggnana, non?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mai 2005)

C'est quoi des gnaggnana ?


----------



## katelijn (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi des gnaggnana ?


Dis donc,  :mouais: t'es plus rapide que ton ombre, toi, t'as quoi comme navigateur?
  
Put1 , ça rame, à cette heure ci  

   
J'attends la suite  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (28 Mai 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

Etonnement ce soir ça ramait pas  de mon côté ...


----------



## Macoufi (28 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Depuis 20h51, plus aucun message !*
> *ET C'EST CENSÉ ÊTRE UN THREAD À FLOOD ???*
> 
> :rateau:


Normaleeeeuuuuuuuu
y'a eu une coupure "maintenance du site,
pendant au moins 1 heure.

Alors, sont tous partis voir ailleurs !
_enfin, ceux qu'étaient là avant _
D'ailleurs, moi, depuis, les quotes s'font plus toutes seules...


----------



## yvos (28 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Normaleeeeuuuuuuuu
> y'a eu une coupure "maintenance du site,
> pendant au moins 1 heure.
> 
> ...




encore partie promener un chien


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

Y'a pas que ça ... La recherche avancée et les liens rapides ne marchent pas non plus.


----------



## Macoufi (28 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> encore partie promener un chien


non, j'étais au dodo,
pis j'ai craqué... zarrivais pas à dormir 

Là, j'vais quand même pas traîné
ça fait déjà une heure que je surfe
pis y m'énerve vBulletin,
fait plus les smiley tout seul non plus...
faut que je me tape tout à la main


----------



## Macoufi (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas que ça ... La recherche avancée et les liens rapides ne marchent pas non plus.


OK, y'en a encore d'autres,
mais on va pas passer la nuit à les énumérer 
(ouhhhh, ça me rappelle des souvenirs, hein ma bergère préférée :love: ???)

Et comment elle va bien,

ma belle blonde toute frisouillée qu'elle est, hein ???


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

j'ai eu un peu de rame avec vbulletin ce soir en effet .. et l'horloge a encore un peu bougé !!!


----------



## katelijn (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Etonnement ce soir ça ramait pas  de mon côté ...



Ça, j'en doute pas  
Mais a part ça, ? 
Purée, 17 minutes ça ne te fais pas peur?:mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> ?PPffttttt, peux même pas le bouler, la "satanée machine" ne veut pas
> Suffit d'attendre, après tout  Vais quand même pas bouler des gnaggnana, non?


bonsoir katelijn... ya longtemps que je ne t'ai pas fait coucou .. merci d'exister tout simplment .. prends soin de toi


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Mai 2005)

Je viens de finir de regarder Star Wars Episode V, c'est vraiment trop bon :love:
Jsuis en plein dedans là :rateau:  
Sur ce...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> OK, y'en a encore d'autres,
> mais on va pas passer la nuit à les énumérer
> (ouhhhh, ça me rappelle des souvenirs, hein ma bergère préférée :love: ???)
> 
> ...



Ben elle va bien, elle a chaud sous ses jupons mais elle tient !


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de finir de regarder Star Wars Episode V, c'est vraiment trop bon :love:
> Jsuis en plein dedans là :rateau:
> Sur ce...


bonne nuit ami.. ne chasse pas trop les etoiles dans ton sommeil


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça, j'en doute pas
> Mais a part ça, ?
> Purée, 17 minutes ça ne te fais pas peur?:mouais:



17 minutes ? Il va falloir que tu éclaires ma lanterne ... :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Macoufi (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben elle va bien, elle a chaud sous ses jupons mais elle tient !


ça fait un baïl qu'on s'était pas croisé...

qu'est-ce que j'ai du te manquer... :rose:    :love:


----------



## Macoufi (28 Mai 2005)

Sur ce (itou),

j'vais aller fumer une dernière sur l'balcon,

histoire de mater les voisins,

et zou... retour au lit


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de finir de regarder Star Wars Episode V, c'est vraiment trop bon :love:
> Jsuis en plein dedans là :rateau:
> Sur ce...



dcz_ Houfffff houffffffff I am your father houffffff houffffffff !   :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (28 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir katelijn... ya longtemps que je ne t'ai pas fait coucou .. merci d'exister tout simplment .. prends soin de toi



 Gracias Amigo del alma 

 :love:


----------



## toys (28 Mai 2005)

coucou les night warrior tout marche comme sur des roulettes?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> ça fait un baïl qu'on s'était pas croisé...
> 
> qu'est-ce que j'ai du te manquer... :rose:    :love:



En effet ça fait longtemps ... Trop même !  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Gracias Amigo del alma
> 
> :love:



eres como una paloma de ternura en el cielo de mi alma


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce (itou),
> 
> j'vais aller fumer une dernière sur l'balcon,
> 
> ...



Et voilà encore en coup de vent ... Remarque avec ce temps ça fait du bien !


----------



## Macoufi (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> En effet ça fait longtemps ... Trop même !  :love:





			
				 vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.


et nanani et nanana
  
_tiens, ça fait peut-être pas si longtemps que ça, alors..._ 


Bonne nuit quand même, Stargazer
 :love:


----------



## Macoufi (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà encore en coup de vent ... Remarque avec ce temps ça fait du bien !


  

heu... pour info, j'ai traîné par là une bonne partie de la journée


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> et nanani et nanana
> 
> _tiens, ça fait peut-être pas si longtemps que ça, alors..._
> 
> ...



C'est pas une question de temps mais de personnes boulées ... 

Bonne nuit à toi blandineww :love: 
Et mate pas trop tes voisins !


----------



## Macoufi (28 Mai 2005)

mais c'est vrai que la nuit,

j'y suis moins   

Et pour cause : j'suis venue ici pour 5 min (promis-jurée-après-j'me-déconnecte) 
et j'suis encore là...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> heu... pour info, j'ai traîné par là une bonne partie de la journée



Et on m'a pas prévenu ???


----------



## Macoufi (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une question de temps mais de personnes boulées ...
> 
> Bonne nuit à toi blandineww :love:
> Et mate pas trop tes voisins !


mais j'boule, je boule...
enfin, quand j'peux !

Pis, les voisins, c'est lassant, à force :
zutilisent toujours la même position
(les boucles d'oreilles...   )


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou les night warrior tout marche comme sur des roulettes?



C'est plutôt sur une planche à savon ce soir sur le forum !


----------



## katelijn (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben elle va bien, elle a chaud sous ses jupons mais elle tient !



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: Tu ne bouges surtout pas :affraid: :affraid:



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> 17 minutes ? Il va falloir que tu éclaires ma lanterne ...


Ben oui, pour poster, quoi ...


----------



## toys (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt sur une planche à savon ce soir sur le forum !



y a du dérapage incontrolé se soir


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est vrai que la nuit,
> 
> j'y suis moins
> 
> ...



Mais tant mieux !!!


----------



## katelijn (28 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est vrai que la nuit,
> 
> j'y suis moins
> 
> ...



Encore une malade de Macge


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: Tu ne bouges surtout pas :affraid: :affraid:



Je suis comme la statue du commandeur  
Mais pourquoi je dois pas bouger ? 



			
				katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, pour poster, quoi ...



Ah ok ... J'ai du mal ce soir pardon  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> y a du dérapage incontrolé se soir



Oui le forum part en sucette ce soir !


----------



## katelijn (28 Mai 2005)

Bonne nuit a toutes et tous,, c'est trop long ce soir


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## katelijn (28 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> eres como una paloma de ternura en el cielo de mi alma



C'est beau!!! Tu le sors d'ou??? :love:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

de mi cabeza y de mi corazon lleno de suenos


----------



## toys (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui le forum part en sucette ce soir !



s'est le forum ou s'est toi


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

flloo flooof flooof fooooof fooood fllloo
FLOOD!


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mai 2005)

'tain, j'arrive du resto jap' avec des collegues...trop dur....j'ai du mal a poster comme jamais...
en plus, on c'est tombé  une bouteille de haut medoc a la maison, vu que le saké, ca fait rien...mais en fait, ça fait...   

bonne nuit et a plus......


----------



## sofiping (28 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Sofiping, ca va?
> Il se passe bien ton ch'ti voyage ?


 
NON NON , je suis pas du tout longue pour repondre  .... ben oui , il se passe bien ce voyage merci , c'est plutot pas mal la californie !!! Je suis , pour le moment a Aptos , en dessous de San Francisco ..... le matin on est dans le brouillard et le reste de la journee sous un soleil doux et fidele , l'ocean n'est pas loin , les surfers non plus:love:  , les vieilles Mustang trop rares , les champs de fraises demeusures ( et les accents sur mon clavier inexistants !!!) , les mexicains un peu trop pauvres et les ecureuils un peu trop hardis:mouais:  .
Voila , pour l'instant , ca ressemble a ca , demain je vais voir des vieux avions et une concentration de voitures customisees ...... mais tout ca se sont des mots , je fais le plein de fotos et on en reparle quand je reviens ..... ne soyeez pas trop sages a +

.... j'vous en floodrais moi ... du flood


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

les flots de la nuit s'immiscent dans le flood de la vie


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, j'arrive du resto jap' avec des collegues...trop dur....j'ai du mal a poster comme jamais...
> en plus, on c'est tombé  une bouteille de haut medoc a la maison, vu que le saké, ca fait rien...mais en fait, ça fait...
> 
> bonne nuit et a plus......



Saké ... euh ... sacré Stook !


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> NON NON , je suis pas du tout longue pour repondre  .... ben oui , il se passe bien ce voyage merci , c'est plutot pas mal la californie !!! Je suis , pour le moment a Aptos , en dessous de San Francisco ..... le matin on est dans le brouillard et le reste de la journee sous un soleil doux et fidele , l'ocean n'est pas loin , les surfers non plus:love:  , les vieilles Mustang trop rares , les champs de fraises demeusures ( et les accents sur mon clavier inexistants !!!) , les mexicains un peu trop pauvres et les ecureuils un peu trop hardis:mouais:  .
> Voila , pour l'instant , ca ressemble a ca , demain je vais voir des vieux avions et une concentration de voitures customisees ...... mais tout ca se sont des mots , je fais le plein de fotos et on en reparle quand je reviens ..... ne soyeez pas trop sages a +
> 
> .... j'vous en floodrais moi ... du flood



 Sofi......amuse toi bien.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Saké ... euh ... sacré Stook !



mouais.....ben, maintenant, j'ai 2 enorme marteau piqueur qui me refaçonne le cerveau.....dur.... :sleep:

et ce P%:$/* de telephone qui s'arrete pas de sonner.....


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Mai 2005)

Stook
pas trop mal au casque ce matin?  

 Sofi
 à tous le monde


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

Soyez patient ça va venir, ça va peut-être réveiller ceux qui font la grâce matinée


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2005)

Quelle moiteur, j'ai l'impression d'être un gland.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quelle moiteur, j'ai l'impression d'être un gland.



Toi, si petit, et si gland poultant.


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

Je sais pas chez vous mais j'entends les grillons c'est agréable. Il manque plus que la mer.


----------



## kathy h (28 Mai 2005)

ça floode même le samedi matin.. incroyable mais vrai


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Salut


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça floode même le samedi matin.. incroyable mais vrai



Faut dire qu'il n'y a rien à la télé le samedi matin


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire qu'il n'y a rien à la télé le samedi matin



ça va être l'heure de ....   Fan Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
 :rateau:


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ça va être l'heure de ....   Fan Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
> :rateau:



Profites en bien, Severine va pas rester encore longtemps sur M6


----------



## Franswa (28 Mai 2005)

bonjour 


De retour pour l'apéro :love:


----------



## Patamach (28 Mai 2005)

un pti pastis et tout va mieux


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

Là pour moi ce serait plutôt un digeo


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Profites en bien, Severine va pas rester encore longtemps sur M6


pov' chtite severine .. j'ai du mal à comprendre ce qu'ils lui reprochent à m6 ..; ou alors ils voulaient changer de toute façon.. m'enfin c'est bien dommage cette manie de ne jamais garder quelques têtes connues .. et de toujours jouer sur les derniers arrivés de nouvelle star etc.   :mouais: 


enfin cela doit faire plus d'jeuns! :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

à présent c'est PLUS CLAIR sur canal plus!!!


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

Elle correspond peut-être plus au standard de beauté de la chaîne, il suffit de regarder leurs présentatrices météo. La prochaine viendra peut-être du "bachelor".


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> à présent c'est PLUS CLAIR sur canal plus!!!



Ah non non non c'est pas plus clair là !   

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Elle correspond peut-être plus au standard de beauté de la chaîne, il suffit de regarder leurs présentatrices météo. La prochaine viendra peut-être du "bachelor".



Y 'en a déjà eu qui étaient au bachelor ... :rateau:


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

Hello  

Bon je vous laisse 5 minutes et je reviens.


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y 'en a déjà eu qui étaient au bachelor ... :rateau:




ah ..; la bachelorette....  :love:


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

Et un roudoudou tout propre un !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Amis du jour, bonjour !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Si je fixe 250 pages comme objectif du bar pour aujourd'hui ça fait un peu beacoup non ?


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Et un roudoudou tout propre un !


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Amis du jour, bonjour !


 salut toi


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Si je fixe 250 pages comme objectif du bar pour aujourd'hui ça fait un peu beacoup non ?



Ca ferait 4750 messages environ à poster d'ici minuit soit un peu moins de 600 messages de l'heure, on le tante ?


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

eh merde tenter et pas "tanter"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> salut toi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> le tante ?



Lapsus révélateur  ?


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

Mince je me suis trompé c'est 475 de l'heure


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Mince je me suis trompé c'est 475 de l'heure


Si tu commences à te gourer dans les statistiques, on n'est pas arrivés


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

@ Charlub


VIVE LE PDF​


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Si tu commences à te gourer dans les statistiques, on n'est pas arrivés


En plus moi à 15h j'arrête tout y a Xfiles


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> En plus moi à 15h j'arrête tout y a Xfiles


  

C'est du propre  

:love: :love:


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est du propre :love: :love:


C'est le cas de le dire  :mouais: :mouais: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Il regarde des films de boules d'aliens ???


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est le cas de le dire  :mouais: :mouais: :love:


 
Genre    " ha oui, qu'es ce que je suis intelligent, je m'aime ! "


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est le cas de le dire  :mouais: :mouais: :love:


Enfin surtout surtout de l'écrire, c'est ici

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> flloo flooof flooof fooooof fooood fllloo
> FLOOD!


 

Flood fffffflllllllooooooooooooooooooooooddddddddd floud flououououd !!!


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Enfin surtout surtout de l'écrire, c'est ici
> 
> :rateau:


La fourure d'un roudoudou ça se lave pas avec n'importe quoi, non mais.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Hep... j'ai l'impression que j'ai mois de points discos que vous.....


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

Rien ne vaut une  bonne


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Genre    " ha oui, qu'es ce que je suis intelligent, je m'aime ! "


M**** démasqué :love:


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hep... j'ai l'impression que j'ai mois de points discos que vous.....


T'inquiètes, avec le PDF, tout va s'arranger

Allez, hop


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hep... j'ai l'impression que j'ai mois de points discos que vous.....


Peut-être mais tu as plus de messages que moi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne vaut une bonne


Si !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être mais tu as plus de messages que moi


 
Mais c'est parce que je suis qu'un sale floodeur


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne vaut une  bonne


Tout à fait d'accord


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Charlub.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>


 
ha ben ça.... tant pis ça sera pour laprochaine fois  avec le PDF !!!


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

Vous croyez qu'un jour on arrivera à disco(10) parce qu'en plus, il y a quelques temps je suis presque sûr que j'étais à 2.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Est-ce vraiment important ?


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce vraiment important ?


Oh l'autre! Tu peux parler, t'as vu des points disco


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez qu'un jour on arrivera à disco(10) parce qu'en plus, il y a quelques temps je suis presque sûr que j'étais à 2.


Combien de points de réputation à tu?


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

438


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce vraiment important ?


Euh, Non


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Euh, Non


Ah! Si :love:


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> 438


Non, alors c'est pas ça. Car quand tu as 500 points de réputation, tu donnes (2) de disco


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ah! Si :love:



Moi je dis que non et c'est définitif !


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

Bon sur ce, je vais aller respirer l'air pur et profiter du soleil parisien!! 

 bonne après-midi les floodeurs


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

*tres bon w.e. a tous !!!!!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 



il fait chaud , meme de trop   
opppppp , encore une douche.......mais je fais gaffe, j'ai pas envie de devenir un legume


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis que non et c'est définitif !


     

 stargazer


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *tres bon w.e. a tous !!!!!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Merci princess ​


----------



## iDiot (28 Mai 2005)

Ben moi je suis pas près de les avoir les 500 points de réputation.... avec le charisme et l'humour que j'ai 

Mais je n'abandonne pas


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *tres bon w.e. a tous !!!!!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hof une belle plante a toujours besoin d'eau ...  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> stargazer



 valo !
Et pas la peine de tirer la langue comme ça, on sait que t'as chaud !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

voila pourquoi je vous apprecie tellement:

toujour prets a un remerciment ou a une belle butade
juste pour me faire sourire  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Oui moi aussi j'apprécie le bar pour cela ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

heu ...on ne flood plus..? :affraid:  :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> juste pour me faire sourire  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



que ne ferait-on pas pour un sourire de robertav ?  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2005)

du crochet ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2005)

De boucher


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mai 2005)

*18H00*

Voilà, vous pouvez à présent ouvrir une bière


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *18H00*
> 
> Voilà, vous pouvez à présent ouvrir une bière




pfouyah, des bieres j'ai arrete d'en boire a 8h ce matin, je crois que je vais attendre un peu pour m'y remettre si tu veux bien...

 :casse: 
...
Aïe...


----------



## Franswa (28 Mai 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> pfouyah, des bieres j'ai arrete d'en boire a 8h ce matin, je crois que je vais attendre un peu pour m'y remettre si tu veux bien...
> 
> :casse:
> ...
> Aïe...


 alors comment ça se passe ?

Mon mal de tête à l'air d'être parti :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

le flood , boisson aux reflets hallucinogenes puissamment joyeux ... 

une grande coupe de flood et ça repart in the moooddddddd 



swing the floooood


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mai 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> pfouyah, des bieres j'ai arrete d'en boire a 8h ce matin, je crois que je vais attendre un peu pour m'y remettre si tu veux bien...
> :casse:
> ...
> Aïe...





*Bob ?*
You know what ?
Tu n'es pourtant pas sans savoir qu'il faut combattre le mal par le mal, foie de purfilsdelasagesse


----------



## teo (28 Mai 2005)

ce soir c'est coupette à bubulle avec une copine. on fête nos anniversaires avec un peu de retard et un peu d'avance respectivement...

Et après, restau en terrasse... tranquille pas loin :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

me revoila !!!!!!!!!!      

la sieste a eté bonne et ......longue !!!!!! !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me revoila !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> la sieste a eté bonne et ......longue !!!!!! !!!



Ben alors, t'es en forme pour aller twister à mort ce soir !


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Et après, restau en terrasse... :


et le paysage du bonheur brillant au fond des coeurs et l'emotion , vibrante lumière au bord des verres .. douce soirée téo... joyeux non anniversaires a vous deux et a tous!!!


----------



## iDiot (28 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ce soir c'est coupette à bubulle avec une copine. on fête nos anniversaires avec un peu de retard et un peu d'avance respectivement...
> 
> Et après, restau en terrasse... tranquille pas loin :love:



La soirée penard jte jure... Le pied  Bonne soirée à toi


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bob ?*
> You know what ?
> Tu n'es pourtant pas sans savoir qu'il faut combattre le mal par le mal, foie de purfilsdelasagesse




t'as p'tet raison, mais mon mal de crâne ne veut rien savoir!!
il me suit depuis tout a l'heure, impossible de le lacher, c't'enervant a la fin...
je sais tres bien que si je m'assieds a une terrasse, il va me tomber dessus, je le connais il me fait le coup a chaque fois...
...
le salaud...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mai 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> t'as p'tet raison, mais mon mal de crâne ne veut rien savoir!!
> le salaud...



*Contre les maux de crâne persistants*
Rien de mieux que le Nurofen©


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Contre les maux de crâne persistants*
> Rien de mieux que le Nurofen©





moi je dirais 

*abstinence totale de la bouteille !!!*


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me revoila !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> la sieste a eté bonne et ......longue !!!!!! !!!



A ce niveau là c'est plus une sieste ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> A ce niveau là c'est plus une sieste ...




j'ai pas trouvé mieux pour faire passer le temp
et surtout pour eviter les prise de bec !!


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ce soir c'est coupette à bubulle avec une copine. on fête nos anniversaires avec un peu de retard et un peu d'avance respectivement...
> 
> Et après, restau en terrasse... tranquille pas loin :love:



Y en a qui s'embête pas j'vous jure !!  

   :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je dirais
> *abstinence totale de la bouteille !!!*





moi je répondrais alors 
*abstinence totale de raison !!!*


----------



## teo (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas trouvé mieux pour faire passer le temp
> et surtout pour eviter les prise de bec !!





moi (nous ?), elle a été [***** Auto Edit, les enfants ne sont pas encore couchés] 

pas mal pour passer le temps aussi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> moi (nous ?), elle a été [***** Auto édite, les enfants ne sont pas encore couchés]
> 
> pas mal pour passer le temps aussi





haaaaa non pas la mienne !!!!!!     

bioman a donné des cours tecnique a un cop's qui passe un bts tout l'aprem !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Mai 2005)

Hi


----------



## yvos (28 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Hi


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Hi



Salut


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Hi



Ah


----------



## yvos (28 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Ah



Tchoum 
 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Floooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood   

je vais manger


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

M*****, j'ai oublié de célébrer mon 600ème message   

bon... faut dire que si je le fait à toutes les centaines.... j'ai pas finit


----------



## yvos (28 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Floooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood
> 
> je vais manger




c'est ça, prend temps..


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça, prend temps..



je sent comme un légère point d'ironie  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> je sent comme un légère point d'ironie  :rateau:



Moi je sens comme une légère brise !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Ah



Ce n'est pas le bon ?


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous et bon week-end !


    Arf ! Quelle journée ! Réveil à 10H, pique-nique entr amis à 12H au bord d'un joli ptit ruisseau, baignade dans la moselle :rateau:un peu froide, soleil, filles...
:love:
:love:
* Je remercie mon pote qui étais derrière une pote qui était en face de moi d'avoir tirer le flot...*



_ PS : Avec Caro c'est finit...._


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> _ PS : Avec Caro c'est finit...._




pas grave , a ton age une de perdue , 100 de trouvé !!!  

(et puis suis sure qu' en vacance a bord de la mer tu rencontreras une superbe fifille 
qui hantera tes nuits pendant un bon moment )   


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> (et puis suis sure qu' en vacance a bord de la mer tu rencontreras une superbe fifille
> qui hantera tes nuits pendant un bon moment )



:loverincess
Arf, la fille que l'on suit dans le camping, que l'on regarde avec insinstance, que l'on observe à la plage.
Et qui à la fin vous dit : Tu me veux quoi ?
:rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Mai 2005)

Ou qui elle aussi vous regarde, vous fait des sourires et qui vient vous demander votre prénom...
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> :loverincess
> Arf, la fille que l'on suit dans le camping, que l'on regarde avec insinstance, que l'on observe à la plage.
> Et qui à la fin vous dit : Tu me veux quoi ?
> :rateau:


 
Et à qui tu répond "Toi !"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> :loverincess
> Arf, la fille que l'on suit dans le camping, que l'on regarde avec insinstance, que l'on observe à la plage.
> Et qui à la fin vous dit : Tu me veux quoi ?
> :rateau:



C'est pour cela que tout le monde part en camping ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

je regarde mon tableau de bord et je vois des coup boul qui font du bien :love:



> salut beauté  :love: ...     bon week-end à toi


ici pas de doutes , sauf sur ma beauté !!      :love: 



par contre la  ?????



> you are so sweet honey


est que on me prends pour une pierre ponce ???         :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ou qui elle aussi vous regarde, vous fait des sourires et qui vient vous demander votre prénom...
> :love:



Fait gaffe avec cette histoire tu vas atteindre les 600 !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2005)

ça dépend, t'as des gaz ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je regarde mon tableau de bord et je vois des coup boul qui font du bien :love:
> 
> 
> ici pas de doutes , sauf sur ma beauté !!      :love:
> ...



Tiens c'est exactement le même type de messages que je reçois !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est exactement le même type de messages que je reçois !




le premier ou le second?   

parce que si tu parle du second 
je crois avoir trouvé le comment du pourquoi:

cette personne doit avoir beaucoup de cals  aux pieds !!!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2005)

pierre ponce -> volcan, m'est avis qu'il a déjà dormit avec toi


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Mai 2005)

600 posts !

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> 600 posts !:love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pierre ponce -> volcan, m'est avis qu'il a déjà dormit avec toi



C'est pas plutôt Pierre pionce dans ce cas ? :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le premier ou le second?
> 
> parce que si tu parle du second
> je crois avoir trouvé le comment du pourquoi:
> ...



Le premier bien sûr, même si on dit que je suis doux comme le miel !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>



les petits, c'est déjà gonflant ; les grands, c'est mortel


----------



## lumai (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le premier bien sûr, même si on dit que je suis doux comme le miel !


 Haaaa ! La douceur des bouclettes de bergère... :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> 600 posts !
> 
> :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> les petits, c'est déjà gonflant ; les grands, c'est mortel



et là, tu préfères le grand:




ou le petit   

​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et là, tu préfères le grand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le grand te sied mieux


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Haaaa ! La douceur des bouclettes de bergère... :love:



 :rose: Et oui ! Mais je garderai mon secret avec moi !  :love: :love: 

Et t'oublies leur ressort


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Et oui ! Mais je garderai mon secret avec moi !  :love: :love:
> 
> Et t'oublies leur ressort





trop tard  maintenant on veut tout savoir !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Haaaa ! La douceur des bouclettes de bergère... :love:




tu as fait le VTT* ?????????      





*vu, touché , testé .....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et là, tu préfères le grand:






le mien est plus grand !!!


----------



## lumai (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as fait le VTT* ?????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tout à fait !

J'ai même eu droit au cri primal de devant jupette (pas la mienne, j'précise...)


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> trop tard  maintenant on veut tout savoir !!!



Le fait de vouloir n'implique pas que tu le sauras ...   
On appelle pas ça un secret pour rien !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'ai même eu droit au cri primal de devant jupette (pas la mienne, j'précise...)



Oui c'est juste que je me disais qu'elle m'irait bien l'été pour garder mes moutons ...   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

bon, voilà, un grozzz bizouzzz


----------



## lumai (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est juste que je me disais qu'elle m'irait bien l'été pour garder mes moutons ...   :rateau:


 Fait si chaud que ça là-haut dans ta montagne ???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Mai 2005)

Si j'ai bien compris : Lumai a fait du VTT et elle a croisé Alain Juppé


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Fait si chaud que ça là-haut dans ta montagne ???



C'est un volcan !!!


----------



## lumai (28 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris : Lumai a fait du VTT et elle a croisé Alain Juppé


 Quelque chose comme ça oui !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Fait si chaud que ça là-haut dans ta montagne ???





toi , a ton age , tu as encore rien compris !!!!!!    


ce sont les moutons qui lui tiennent chaud
pas le lieu où il se trouve !!!


----------



## lumai (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est un volcan !!!


 Bah alors j'espère qu'elle est ignifugée ta jupette !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi , a ton age , tu as encore rien compris !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ce sont les moutons qui lui tiennent chaud
> pas le lieu où il se trouve !!!



C'est exactement ça !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est un volcan !!!




on se calme !!!!      

ici c'est un forum informa*tique* 
pas un site de mouton ou autres choses vulcanique


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors j'espère qu'elle est ignifugée ta jupette !



Non ...   :rose:


----------



## lumai (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non ...   :rose:


 Vi.. j'me disais qu'elle était un peu légère aussi...


----------



## lumai (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on se calme !!!!
> 
> ici c'est un forum informa*tique*
> pas un site de mouton ou autres choses vulcanique



On peut aussi demander à stargazer de nous informer des traitements anti-*tique* de ses moutons tout là haut sur son volcan...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on se calme !!!!
> 
> ici c'est un forum informa*tique*
> pas un site de mouton ou autres choses vulcanique



Je parlais du haut de la montage ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais du haut de la montage ...




et moi des poissons      


juré, j'ai rien bu avec ma pizza ce soir, juste du coca !!!


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> On peut aussi demander à stargazer de nous informer des traitements anti-*tique* de ses moutons tout là haut sur son volcan...



Mes moutons sont tique-free


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi des poissons
> 
> 
> juré, j'ai rien bu avec ma pizza ce soir, juste du coca !!!



Ah mais le coca peut être traître !


----------



## lumai (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi des poissons



Les poissons qui poussent dans la montagne ???


----------



## lumai (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> juré, j'ai rien bu avec ma pizza ce soir, juste du coca !!!



Et combien de litres ???


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et combien de litres ???




Ah oui bonne question !!!


----------



## lumai (28 Mai 2005)

Bon ! 'Vais aller compter des moutons, moi ! :sleep:

Bonne nuit la bergère et la beauté fatale ! :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Mai 2005)

Attention Lumai, Robertav, Stargazer, votre discussion est structurée et cohérente: ce n'est pas du flood   :modo:


----------



## lumai (28 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Attention Lumai, Robertav, Stargazer, votre discussion est structurée et cohérente: ce n'est pas du flood   :modo:


 Du flood ? Non mais quelle idée !!! 

Beurk !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Attention Lumai, Robertav, Stargazer, votre discussion est structurée et cohérente: ce n'est pas du flood   :modo:


 floooooood floooood floooood floooood goooood goooooooooooood oh my god i am flood


----------



## lumai (28 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> floooooood floooood floooood floooood goooood goooooooooooood oh my god i am flood


 le terme exact devrait être "I am flooding" non ?


----------



## N°6 (28 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Attention Lumai, Robertav, Stargazer, votre discussion est structurée et cohérente: ce n'est pas du flood :modo:



 C'est drôle, je débarque, et même en revenant 3 pages en arrière, je n'ai ABSOLUMENT rien compris :rateau: 

Je vais reprendre une bière, ça ira certainement beaucoup mieux après


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Les poissons qui poussent dans la montagne ???




decidement , je dois t'apprendre pleins de trucs moi     

tu sais pas que en montaigne il y a de zoli lac avec  de zolis poissons?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! 'Vais aller compter des moutons, moi ! :sleep:
> 
> Bonne nuit la bergère et la beauté fatale ! :love:





traitresse !!!!!!  :mouais: 

tu profites de ma petite absence (tetris oblige  )
pour aller mater les beaux moutons !!!   


bonne nuit !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## N°6 (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> decidement , je dois t'apprendre pleins de trucs moi



Bof, on élève bien des veaux sous la mer !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> C'est drôle, je débarque, et même en revenant 3 pages en arrière, je n'ai ABSOLUMENT rien compris :rateau:





forcement !!!!!       

une bergere avec jupette legere et vulcan incendiaire pas loin 
une princess qui bois trop de coca et voit des poissons en montaigne  
une chapi/chapo qui ne connais rien aux mouton bergere et montaigne  


tu comprends quelques chose toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bof, on élève bien des veaux sous la mer !





haaaaaaaaaa bon ?       

viiiiiiite, je vais porter plainte a l'accademie italienne
mon prof de zoologie me l'a pas appris !!!


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Mai 2005)

'Faut que je vous demande les gens, ca peut servir de thread fourre-tout ici ?

Parceque moi sinon je sais pas où raconter ma vie...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> 'Faut que je vous demande les gens, ca peut servir de thread fourre-tout ici ?
> 
> Parceque moi sinon je sais pas où raconter ma vie...


mais vas-y je charge


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais vas-y je charge



Attend laisse moi le dire au moin une fois :

_Aujourd'hui c'est moi derrière, baisse toi._


----------



## N°6 (28 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> 'Faut que je vous demande les gens, ca peut servir de thread fourre-tout ici ?
> 
> Parceque moi sinon je sais pas où raconter ma vie...



Bouge pas ! J'ouvre un thread "la vie d'Avril VII"...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Attend laisse moi le dire au moin une fois :
> 
> _Aujourd'hui c'est moi derrière, baisse toi._


penches-toi, on dit penches-toi ! :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Mai 2005)

Bon, à côté.


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! 'Vais aller compter des moutons, moi ! :sleep:
> 
> Bonne nuit la bergère et la beauté fatale ! :love:



C'est la même personne ... :style:  :rateau:   

Bonne nuit Lumai ! :love:


----------



## sofiping (29 Mai 2005)

AND A SPECIAL KISS aux bienveillants qui me souhaitent bon voyage ... webO:love: , rouDouDou:love: ....... (ben oui , y'en a eu d'autres , mais ces 2 la c'est du recent   )


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Et moi qui esperait être le 1er du matin... Sofiping m'a grillé la... C'est normal qu'il soit si matinal? :mouais:

 Bon dimanche à tous ​


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

Allé, moi je vais allé petit déjeuner, un bon gros bol de Frosties pour bien commencer la journée...

_Frosties de Kellog's, et le Tigre est en toi!

_ _Mert, on peut pas faire de pubs c'est vrai... :rose: 
_
_
  

_​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

Salut !


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Salut !



Salut Cor  Bien dormis?

_C'est moi l'hôte d'acceuil ce matin... Non pas l'hotesse... l'hôte...  _


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

Ben didon... il n'y a que moi qui suit motivé en ce beau dimanche? :mouais: J'ai jamais vu un calme pareil en ce thread... il est quasi 11 heure pourtant... 

Allé! Tout le monde debout! On reveille et on va passé une super journée  :love:

_Je me suis réveiller sur du Ray Charles... faut me comprendre...   I love this music... :love: Y a rien de mieux pour vous mettre la peche  J'ai même dansé en peignoir et en pantoufles... _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mai 2005)

Tu as une boule à facette dans ta salle de bain ?


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

J'ai écouté la musique avec mon coeur... c'est allé tout seul :love:  _Back in the 50's _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mai 2005)

1945ème post


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Salut Cor  Bien dormis?
> 
> _C'est moi l'hôte d'acceuil ce matin... Non pas l'hotesse... l'hôte...  _


Bien merci l'ami :love:


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bien merci l'ami :love:



Alors tu as tout ce qu'il faut pour passer une super journée...


----------



## teo (29 Mai 2005)

Fin de tournée... bon allez, un bon petit livre avant d'aller au ciné (en fait c'est un pavé...): Last Days on va voir, u Lemmings, on sait pas encore. Bon dimanche tout le monde en tout cas


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mai 2005)

hi' all 

Hum, mal aux cheveux ce matin :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Mai 2005)

à tous !
Aîe, mes coups de soleil !


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> hi' all
> 
> Hum, mal aux cheveux ce matin :rose:  :rateau:





			
				Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> à tous !
> Aîe, mes coups de soleil !



Salut à vous les leve tard (meme les leve tres tard... mais c'est dimanche... je vous pardonnemes fils  ). La journée s'annonce bien?

_Si non, j'ai un remede infaillible_  

PS: Avril, ton pseudo, il vient d'ou? Ça me turlupine depuis un petit temps :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mai 2005)

Née un 7 avril


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Mai 2005)

iDiot

Mon pseudo, c'est le nomm d'un cheval, je cherchais un pseudo un jour et puis en me trimbalant dans les écuries j'ai vu Avril-VII, oh et puis tiens, c'est pas mal, je vais prendre ca....

Voilà, tu sais tout...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> PS: Avril, ton pseudo, il vient d'ou? Ça me turlupine depuis un petit temps :mouais:



*Et euh...*
Et le tiens ?


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Née un 7 avril



C'est aussi ce que j'avais pensé... _Novembre-XXVIII _pour moi... :mouais: Non ça le fait pas autant que Avril-VII finalement... 




			
				Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, tu sais tout...


 

Thx  



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et euh...*
> Et le tiens ?


 

Le mien? Je suis tombé sur l'image... je trouve qu'elle colle bien avec ma personnalité...   Non?


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

les gens d'ici

Brrrrrrrr fait pas beau a Poitiers 
Tout couvert le temps
Pas encore aujourd'hui que je vais bronzer moi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mai 2005)

*Vous savez quoi les zigouigouis ?*  

T'nez, y'a du thread à dépoussiérer là, ICI 
et pour ceux que cela n'intéresse pas, au passage, vous y découvrirez tout de mon existence fabuleuse


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> les gens d'ici
> 
> Brrrrrrrr fait pas beau a Poitiers
> Tout couvert le temps
> Pas encore aujourd'hui que je vais bronzer moi



Bonjour bonjour Laurent 

Sans soleil? Mais la journée peut etre tres bonne quand meme...  

_12h05... j'ai finit mon service... Bonne journée à tous les *retard à terre*_


----------



## toys (29 Mai 2005)

salut les floodeur de jour ici s'est reunion de famille et aniv en même temps dure dès le matin


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

les z'amis


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut les floodeur de jour ici s'est reunion de famille et aniv en même temps dure dès le matin


 coucou le chat

Bonne jounrée  :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour bonjour Laurent
> 
> Sans soleil? Mais la journée peut etre tres bonne quand meme...
> 
> _12h05... j'ai finit mon service... Bonne journée à tous les *retard à terre*_




Tout a fait 
Tout a fait
Et heureusement


----------



## bouilla (29 Mai 2005)

Alors, ça farte ?


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bonne jounrée  :love:



Hello Val,
Voila quelqu'un dans le meme etat d'esprit que moi aujourd'hui, belle journée hein?  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ça farte ?


Non, ça casse :rateau:





 

 bouilla


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Hello Val,
> Voila quelqu'un dans le meme etat d'esprit que moi aujourd'hui, belle journée hein?  :love: :love: :love:


Boff :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## bouilla (29 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> bouilla










 ...Papa


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

*bon dimanche !!!!!    ​*


 et pour toutes les maman d'ici et d'ailleur voila








*bonne fete  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:*


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon dimanche !!!!!   ​*



Bonjour Princess  Bon dimance à toi aussi!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mai 2005)

'jour MacGe  Comment ça va bien?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Princess  Bon dimance à toi aussi!






merciiiiiiiiii Diot  :love:  :love: 





ps : desolé , t'appeler idiot j'ai l'impression de t'insulter


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

je viens d'installer tiger......

qui peut me dire comment deplacer "dimanche 29/5/05 13:24" juste apres l'icone spotligth ? pomme clique deplacer sa ne marche pas


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merciiiiiiiiii Diot  :love:  :love:
> ps : desolé , t'appeler idiot j'ai l'impression de t'insulter



Mais de rien  Meuh non ça est rien sais-tu (_accent belche_)


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 'jour MacGe  Comment ça va bien?


_
C'est à cette heure la que tu te leves toi? :mouais:  

_Ça va bien itou? 

_
106eme post... 106... C'est le numéros de ma maison...   Etrange étrange :mouais:
_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

Hellol dcz


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

princess


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

salut dcz_


----------



## Franswa (29 Mai 2005)

bonjour 

Y fait pas beau


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'installer tiger......
> 
> qui peut me dire comment deplacer "dimanche 29/5/05 13:24" juste apres l'icone spotligth ? pomme clique deplacer sa ne marche pas


Il me semble que celà n'est pas possible 
L'icône de spotlight est forcèment la plus à droite


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que celà n'est pas possible
> L'icône de spotlight est forcèment la plus à gauche




je me suis mal exprimé: deplacer la date et heure a gauche de spotlight


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> Y fait pas beau


Ben si 

Salut Franswa 

Cela dit, tu as raison, j'ai vu au JT de 13h sur france 2 qu'il pleut à torrent sur Nantes 
En plus, c'était en direct :mouais:

M'enfin vive Nantes et le 44 
C'est là que je suis né


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me suis mal exprimé: deplacer la date et heure a gauche de spotlight


Non, c'est moi qui avait mal lu! 
Moi qui pensais enfin pouvoir dire quelque chose d'utile sur les forums de macG 

Sinon, un pomme+clique devrait marché, cela fonctionne pourtant chez moi


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

coucou maman

Bonne fête et merci pour tout


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

'tain,, t'as pas plus gros..........


bon, la fete des meres, c'est fait....
la compet de tir a l'arc, c'est fait....
NON, c'est fait....

bon, je vais aller me ballader alors......


----------



## Franswa (29 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben si
> 
> Salut Franswa
> 
> ...


  bien dit 


Mais je préfère quand même le 56 morbihan, là où je suis pratiquement tous les week end comme en ce moment :love:


----------



## Franswa (29 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain,, t'as pas plus gros..........
> 
> 
> bon, la fete des meres, c'est fait....
> ...


 moi aussi, je vais pas tarder à aller voter  

NON bien entendu :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, je vais pas tarder à aller voter
> 
> NON bien entendu :love:



ok, boulage.....


----------



## Franswa (29 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, boulage.....


  je ne peux répondre à ce boulage pour l'instant... Apparement, tu t'en ais pris trop :casse:  :love:


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bien dit
> 
> 
> Mais je préfère quand même le 56 morbihan, là où je suis pratiquement tous les week end comme en ce moment :love:


Moi aussi. J'y ai ma maison de vacance et j'y vait depuis tout petit


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, boulage.....


Hé! Moi aussi je vais aller voter NON


----------



## Franswa (29 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi. J'y ai ma maison de vacance et j'y vait depuis tout petit


 elle est où ta maison de vacances parce que si ça se trouve, je t'ai déjà vu


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)




----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> elle est où ta maison de vacances parce que si ça se trouve, je t'ai déjà vu


A damgan


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

Pour situer dans le morbihan


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mai 2005)

Oh, *1515* posts...  :bebe:


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Oh, *1515* posts...  :bebe:




:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:

:sleep: :sleep:

:mouais:


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à dcz_.


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>




Pareil

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Je vais mordre la


----------



## uranium (29 Mai 2005)

Ben moi je préfère le Finistère, j'y vis...
Et vive la Bretagne!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>



moi, pas pareil


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> moi, pas pareil


   

Essaye pour voir 

 lemmy

Ca faisait longtemps...


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je préfère le Finistère, j'y vis...
> Et vive la Bretagne!!!!


 Bienvenue au bar uranium


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

Re les amis


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mai 2005)

reuh


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mai 2005)

m'en vais grillé une cig puis au boulot...  :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mai 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je préfère le Finistère, j'y vis...
> Et vive la Bretagne!!!!




*Ouh, un nouveau !*   
Éloignez SM et Sonny de ce thread  !


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouh, un nouveau !*
> Éloignez SM et Sonny de ce thread  !


Oui! C'est moi qui l'ai amené ici, alors soyez gentil


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Mai 2005)

ooooohihihiaaaaoooooooo hihaaaaoooooiiaaaaaaaa
bon j'en profite !! car la j'ai trop de stress en plus j'ai pu avoir les forums cette nuit !!! alors un bon ooooiaiai fait du bien      alut ura!!! coucou valoriel!! attention a tes poumons dcz   


coucou à tous content de vous voir!!! priez pour moi !! j'ai des choses dures a faire cette semaine


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Mai 2005)

on ouvre un thread "fete des meres"!! ou on le fait ici??



BONNE FETE DES MERES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir à tous !

Moi je rentre de chez ma grand mère pour un barbecue !
On a faillit se prendre l'orage...
J'ai dit un petit bonne fête ce matin mais j'en prépare un totu gentil "bonne fête maman" quand elle viendra me dire bonsoir !
:love:

Tout le monde va bien ici ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde va bien ici ?



Pour ma part cela va
Il fait un temps de cochon sur Poitiers
J'ai souhaite une bonne fete a ma moman 
Et ma fille aine se marre comme une "baleine" en se matant un dvd ou le proprio dezingue a tour de bras les locataires de son immeuble a la tronconneuse
Meme l'ecran plat est tache 
C'est dire


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Mai 2005)

joel18ducher, valoriel ,stook , -lepurfilsdelasagesse-, lauren-ibook (nouvel avatar ?)
Et tous les autres !


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> joel18ducher, valoriel ,stook , -lepurfilsdelasagesse-, lauren-ibook (nouvel avatar ?)
> Et tous les autres !



Pardon laurent_ibook 
Yes man pour l'avatar
J'adore je trouve
J'aime bien changer
Le principal etant que le pseudo reste


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

Yep, salut a tous...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pour situer dans le morbihan



J'étais à Groix le WE dernier... temps de Bretagne on dira


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

Bonne soirée les amis !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

ben alors , quoi de vieux par ici  ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

Bon, je floode d'impatience en attendant les résultats du référendum et apparemment c'est bien parti


----------



## NED (29 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors , quoi de vieux par ici  ?


ba Gkatarn et Supermoquette...


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je floode d'impatience en attendant les résultats du référendum et apparemment c'est bien parti


Pour le flood? Oui, ne t'inquiètes pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pour le flood? Oui, ne t'inquiètes pas



comment ça "oui!".....ha...."non"......


----------



## toys (29 Mai 2005)

un passage en speed et je part faire la teuf bisous a tous et bonne nuit (je repasse un the night)


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Mai 2005)

C'était le passage je dégoute tous les gens qui sont chez eux et qui bossent demain.


Bonne soirée toys !


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

tiens, c'est rare ça....je viens de voir a la tele la pub ipod daft Punk et en zappant de suite apres, je tombe sur la pub ipod Gorillaz.....fort....


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors , quoi de vieux par ici  ?


Les mauvaises langues diraient "le vieux, c'est gkatarn"


----------



## toys (29 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> C'était le passage je dégoute tous les gens qui sont chez eux et qui bossent demain.
> 
> 
> Bonne soirée toys !



je bosse demain a 10H et je me fait défoncé la machoire   a 14H30 DONC SE SOIR JE FAIT LA 
TEUF ET VOILA.  

rien de grandiose et puis de tout façon s'est de l anestesie  l'ocale donc on sens fou :love:


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comment ça "oui!".....ha...."non"......


  

D'ailleur même en votant je floode, j'ai glissé quatre bulletin


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> rien de grandiose et puis de tout façon s'est de l anestesie  l'ocale donc on sens fou :love:


Avec ce que tu vas te mettre cettre nuit, ce sera plutôt une anésthésie générale


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

'soir tout le people  Reviens du resto italien  Ce soir, je dois encore bosser sur mon exposé de philo... :hein: 

Allé, bonne soirée à tous


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> 'soir tout le people  Reviens du resto italien  Ce soir, je dois encore bosser sur mon exposé de philo... :hein:
> 
> Allé, bonne soirée à tous


tu reviens tôt du resto quand même   
exposé de philo ? à cette époque de l'année ?


----------



## toys (29 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Avec ce que tu vas te mettre cettre nuit, ce sera plutôt une anésthésie générale




hop mes dents sont propre ( enfin celle qui reste) je suis prêt bon a cette nuit!


ps valoriel (no drugs no alcool juste happy)


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

'soir tout le people  Reviens du resto italien  Ce soir, je dois encore bosser sur mon exposé de philo... :hein: 

Allé, bonne soirée à tous 

Special bonsoir à Avril, stook, gKatarn, dcz_ et sans oublier ma tite Princess :love:


----------



## toys (29 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> 'soir tout le people  Reviens du resto italien  Ce soir, je dois encore bosser sur mon exposé de philo... :hein:
> 
> Allé, bonne soirée à tous
> 
> Special bonsoir à Avril, stook, gKatarn, dcz_ et sans oublier ma tite Princess :love:



tu la deja dit  :rateau:


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

Et bonne soirée toys  Penses un peu à ceux qui bossent et éclate toi


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Et bonne soirée toys  Penses un peu à ceux qui bossent et éclate toi


dans ce cas, ne pense pas trop à ceux qui bossent


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas, ne pense pas trop à ceux qui bossent



Ben si... si il pense à ça, il va se dire " Biiip [censure], ça pourrait etre moi qui serait entrain de bosser... Je vais profiter à mort de ma soirée!!!"


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, c'est rare ça....je viens de voir a la tele la pub ipod daft Punk et en zappant de suite apres, je tombe sur la pub ipod Gorillaz.....fort....





Tu en as de la chance toi
Et bien en parlant de cela je me recherche des grandes pubs Apple pour decorer mon bureau et degoutter les pcistes qui m'entoure


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Mai 2005)

floodons bleu , boulons vert cela fera un joli turquoise    :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Special bonsoir à Avril, stook, gKatarn, dcz_ et sans oublier ma tite Princess :love:


Et moi


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et moi


et moi aussi ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et moi aussi ?



Et ... et moi aussi


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et moi aussi ?





			
				laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Et ... et moi aussi


Et eux 

Ca va pas là


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

si,si ça va, et toi?.......

 iDiot....


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mai 2005)

Bon pour les 3 du fond là !  

Bonsoir valo, maiwen et laurent_ibook !    

Et bonsoir tout le monde !!!


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour les 3 du fond là !
> 
> Bonsoir valo, maiwen et laurent_ibook !
> 
> Et bonsoir tout le monde !!!


coucou avec la main Stargazer


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Mai 2005)

tout le monde : Stook, Maiwen, Stargazer, Valoriel et out ceux que j'oublie :rose:
Les Français viennent de voter non à la constitution, je suis dégoûté...


----------



## Franswa (29 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde : Stook, Maiwen, Stargazer, Valoriel et out ceux que j'oublie :rose:
> Les Français viennent de voter non à la constitution, je suis dégoûté...


 moi j'ai voté NON 

et j'ai posté là aussi http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3201912#post3201912


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Mai 2005)

Franswa, 
il n'empêche que je suis dégoûté...
C'est con, j"avais passé un pur WE pourtant


----------



## yoffy (29 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde : Stook, Maiwen, Stargazer, Valoriel et out ceux que j'oublie :rose:
> Les Français viennent de voter non à la constitution, je suis dégoûté...


Petite précision : 38,5% des élécteurs Français , pas tous les Français .


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Mai 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Petite précision : 38,5% des élécteurs Français , pas tous les Français .



enfin, c'est la majorité des votants... ça fait toujours 55-45%


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Mai 2005)

Idiot.
 Des que je peux 
Bonsoir à tous !


----------



## Franswa (29 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Franswa,
> il n'empêche que je suis dégoûté...
> C'est con, j"avais passé un pur WE pourtant


 Pourquoi ça gache ton week end ?


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ça gache ton week end ?


malheureusement oui...
je vais plutot allez me coucher...


----------



## Franswa (29 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> malheureusement oui...
> je vais plutot allez me coucher...


 Bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Mai 2005)

Franswa, bon courage pour demain (c'est bien le début de ton stage, non?  )


----------



## Franswa (29 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Franswa, bon courage pour demain (c'est bien le début de ton stage, non?  )


 Nan  Le gars m'a appelé, je commence que Jeudi


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Mai 2005)

Bonne nuit à tous !
J'ai encore une leçon à apprendre.
Après j'écoute la radio pour voir un peu dans quelle merde on va se trouver dans les mois à venir.
Et je vous souhaite une bonne nuit !

:love:Maiwen:love:


----------



## Franswa (29 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous !
> J'ai encore une leçon à apprendre.
> Après j'écoute la radio pour voir un peu dans quelle merde on va se trouver dans les mois à venir.
> Et je vous souhaite une bonne nuit !
> ...


 Bonne nuit à toi


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous !
> J'ai encore une leçon à apprendre.
> Après j'écoute la radio pour voir un peu dans quelle merde on va se trouver dans les mois à venir.
> Et je vous souhaite une bonne nuit !
> ...


 bisous N'Avril  :love: tes leçons t'appellent "apprend moi apprend moi"


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou avec la main Stargazer



J'en attendais pas moins de toi !


----------



## yoffy (29 Mai 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Petite précision : 38,5% des élécteurs Français , pas tous les Français .


...je dirais même plus : avec 40 millions d'électeurs pour 60 millions d'indigènes cela donnerait 15,4 millions qui auraient voté "non"(soit 25% de la population,donc 1 Français sur 4).


----------



## Franswa (29 Mai 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ...je dirais même plus : avec 40 millions d'électeurs pour 60 millions d'indigènes cela donnerait 15,4 millions qui auraient voté "non"(soit 25% de la population,donc 1 Français sur 4).


 C'est énorme !!!!!!


----------



## yoffy (29 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est énorme !!!!!!


C'est "je dissous l'assemblée...le retour"


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

[edit]ok, j'ai rien dit......[edit]

salut a tous.....


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'en attendais pas moins de toi !


plus alors ? je peux le faire avec les deux mains aussi  \o/


----------



## Franswa (29 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> [edit]ok, j'ai rien dit......[edit]
> 
> salut a tous.....


 T'avais sorti quoi ?  :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> [edit]ok, j'ai rien dit......[edit]
> 
> salut a tous.....



 stook tout seul


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> plus alors ? je peux le faire avec les deux mains aussi  \o/


Je vais le dire à mackie


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> plus alors ? je peux le faire avec les deux mains aussi  \o/



Aaaaah   !!! 

Dommage que nous ayons que deux mains ...


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais le dire à mackie


ben eh, de quoi tu te mêles toi ?   
(pi il fait dodo là )


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

*@ Franswa:*   une remarque pour le pauvre Le_Magic....mais je n'avais pas lu les derniers posts dans le fil de la constitution....et du coup....j'ai preferé rien dire vu l'ambiance qu'il y a la-bas....  

 Avril...


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaah   !!!
> 
> Dommage que nous ayons que deux mains ...



Avec les pieds c'est pas possible ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Avec les pieds c'est pas possible ?



salut Laurent... alors, tu avances....?....


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Avec les pieds c'est pas possible ?


Oui, il y a aussi un thread pour ça


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaah   !!!
> 
> Dommage que nous ayons que deux mains ...


mais voyons, pour toi je ferai des pieds et des mains   

(merci laurent_ibook   )


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mai 2005)

'soir tout l'monde 

Ce soir, je dois bosser solide parce que comme d'habitdue, j'ai rien foutu pour demain...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Avec les pieds c'est pas possible ?



Oui mais maiwen c'est la jeune fille aux mains, c'est pas la même chose ... Même si elle doit avoir de jolis pieds ...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais voyons, pour toi je ferai des pieds et des mains
> 
> (merci laurent_ibook   )



 :love: J'en ai les bouclettes qui bouclent !


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> :love: J'en ai les bouclettes qui bouclent !


Plus!! 

C'est possible ça


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais maiwen c'est la jeune fille aux mains, c'est pas la même chose ... Même si elle doit avoir de jolis pieds ...


j'ai posté dans les deux thread, pieds et mains   

et moi j'ai pas de bouclettes, pas assez long mes cheveux pour l'instant


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais maiwen c'est la jeune fille aux mains, c'est pas la même chose ... Même si elle doit avoir de jolis pieds ...



C'est bien pour cela que je parlais de ses petits pieds  :rose:
D'ici qu'ils fassent du 43 fillette, il y a pas loin


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais voyons, pour toi je ferai des pieds et des mains
> 
> (merci laurent_ibook   )



je vous en prie chere miss :rose:


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien pour cela que je parlais de ses petits pieds  :rose:
> D'ici qu'ils fassent du 43 fillette, il y a pas loin


37-38 ... naméo !!


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut Laurent... alors, tu avances....?....



Yes man 
J'ai refait la premiere partie
sauf l'install
je pige que puik
faudra qu'on en cause quand tu pourra via iChat si c'est possible
(escusez messieurs mesdames on cause entre nous, mais vous ecoutez pas promis ? )  
bref a voir de nouveau car rajoute images 
et je bichonne l'autre partie 
Voila
Voila

vous pouvez enlevez les doigts des oreilles


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 37-38 ... naméo !!



Mazette
Quand je pense que ma fille de neuf ans fait deja du 38 
Et mesure 1.65 
C'est promis jure crache je lui donne pas de vitamines pour cheval
Sauf de temps en temps quelques piquouzes a faire gagner le tour de France


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Yes man
> J'ai refait la premiere partie
> sauf l'install
> je pige que puik
> ...



ok, on en parlera sur Ichat....dans la semaine...j'ai un planing un peu tendu...mais demain soir apres 21h ou mardi avant 16h je suis dispo.....
bon courage pour le reste.....

cc'est bien les mp par voie de presse....


----------



## katelijn (29 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ooooohihihiaaaaoooooooo hihaaaaoooooiiaaaaaaaa
> bon j'en profite !! car la j'ai trop de stress en plus j'ai pu avoir les forums cette nuit !!! alors un bon ooooiaiai fait du bien      alut ura!!! coucou valoriel!! attention a tes poumons dcz
> 
> 
> coucou à tous content de vous voir!!! priez pour moi !! j'ai des choses dures a faire cette semaine



Bonne nuit,
joeldu18cher, bonne chance à toi pour cette semaine :love:  :love:  :love: 
Je ne peut pas te bouler, vBulletin ne veux pas!!


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

mazette il n'y a que moi d'un coup
on doit le voir le pull de la miss lave avec Tiger


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai posté dans les deux thread, pieds et mains
> 
> et moi j'ai pas de bouclettes, pas assez long mes cheveux pour l'instant



Oui mais t'avais tes chaussures ...   :rose:


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais t'avais tes chaussures ...   :rose:


non non , j'étais juste anonyme 

merde je viens de me rendre compte que c'est pas moi qui ai posté ma photo  :rose: j'avais oublié  :rose: 
 je m'en vais me cacher


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

katelijn


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non non , j'étais juste anonyme
> 
> merde je viens de me rendre compte que c'est pas moi qui ai posté ma photo  :rose: j'avais oublié  :rose:
> je m'en vais me cacher



Mais non reste !!! :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mai 2005)

C'est quoi encore le ptit programme qui permet d'avoir son dock transparent svp?


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi encore le ptit programme qui permet d'avoir son dock transparent svp?


t'as tout cassé là, on était en plein romantisme


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi encore le ptit programme qui permet d'avoir son dock transparent svp?



lequel, Clear Dock de chez APE ou transparent dock......?

d'ailleurs, je crois que Transparent dock pose des soucis....donc Clear Dock qui est ici


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'as tout cassé là, on était en plein romantisme


 ... mille plates excuses


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> lequel, Clear Dock de chez APE ou transparent dock......?


 Heu je sais plus trop, c'est lequel le mieux? 
Sont-ils tous deux gratuits?


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'as tout cassé là, on était en plein romantisme



Les violons en toile de fond 
La pleine Lune qui illumine la scene 
Le gazouillis de la chouette  qui fait du houla houla 
Le leger vent chaud qui est plein de sable 
Les deux pigeons qui roucoulent 
Et la .......... paf ...... tombe de rideau
Ah zut c'est bete 
Pourtant le public semblait conquis la
Dommage


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Heu je sais plus trop, c'est lequel le mieux?
> Sont-ils tous deux gratuits?



voir edit plus haut.........

Free tout deux....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> voir edit plus haut.........
> 
> Free tout deux....





			
				vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à stook.


----------



## yoffy (29 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi encore le ptit programme qui permet d'avoir son dock transparent svp?


TransparentDock (shareware) ou  ClearDock (Freeware)



( Edit : Bon ! ...et bien on ne le dira jamais assez !  :rateau: )


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

>



de rien...





Yoffi, tu arrives un peu apres la guerre...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Les violons en toile de fond
> La pleine Lune qui illumine la scene
> Le gazouillis de la chouette  qui fait du houla houla
> Le leger vent chaud qui est plein de sable
> ...



Et en plus c'est pour parler technique derrière ...


----------



## Franswa (29 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *@ Franswa:*   une remarque pour le pauvre Le_Magic....mais je n'avais pas lu les derniers posts dans le fil de la constitution....et du coup....j'ai preferé rien dire vu l'ambiance qu'il y a la-bas....
> 
> Avril...


 d'accord


----------



## katelijn (29 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hop mes dents sont propre ( enfin celle qui reste) je suis prêt bon a cette nuit!
> 
> 
> ps valoriel (no drugs no alcool juste happy)



Il ne t'en rese que une?
 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus c'est pour parler technique derrière ...



d'ailleurs a ce sujet, parler Technique dans un sujet du bar et qui plus est dans un fil de flood.....c'est pas flooder en fait......?  

parce que le probleme c'est que si c'est le cas, on peut flooder ici, mais si ça devien un fil technique les discutions classique seront aussi du flood....moralité, .....

....

....

....

....

prout....


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus c'est pour parler technique derrière ...



Alors la c'est encore plus que romantique
C'est renversant
Que dis je ......... c'est fabuleux 
Non c'est lave par fabulon


----------



## Franswa (29 Mai 2005)

Je tiens à vous présenter le groupe PECAP  http://doofy1.free.fr/pecap


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> voir edit plus haut.........
> 
> Free tout deux....


 Ok voilà c'est installé, c'est bien classe le dock transparent en tout cas :style:
Par contre, comment faire pour le désinstaller si je désire revenir à la présentation par défaut?


----------



## N°6 (29 Mai 2005)

Good evening les floodeux


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> 'soir tout le people  Reviens du resto italien  Ce soir, je dois encore bosser sur mon exposé de philo... :hein:
> 
> Allé, bonne soirée à tous
> 
> Special bonsoir  ma tite Princess :love:





ta petite pincess te dis que tu dois aller te coucher
sinon demain tu rates ta philo


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs a ce sujet, parler Technique dans un sujet du bar et qui plus est dans un fil de flood.....c'est pas flooder en fait......?
> 
> parce que le probleme c'est que si c'est le cas, on peut flooder ici, mais si ça devien un fil technique les discutions classique seront aussi du flood....moralité, .....
> 
> ...



dans le bain ou en dehors du bain ?
Dans le bain cela fait des bulles et c'est marrant :rose:
Hors du bain cela ne fait pas de bulle et on fait la personne intelligente qui reflechit   surtout si on se trouve a une reunion


----------



## katelijn (29 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> :love: J'en ai les bouclettes qui bouclent !


Tant que tu ne bouges pas, c'est bon


----------



## elektroseb (29 Mai 2005)

salut les floodeurs!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!     


super tiger !!!!!!!  

quelle prise de tete pour des widgets la plupart inutiles et en anglais !!! :mouais:




eidt : oui valoriel, je sais les faire defiler mais c'est bien plus pratique de le voir en une seule ligne.......je ne vois pas bien mais quand meme , les icones sont trop grands !!!!


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Good evening les floodeux



goud eveninge  le floudeu


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!
> 
> 
> super tiger !!!!!!!
> ...



je me sens leger ...... leger .......... leger ................... leger 
oups je vais m'envoler si cela continue
shootes les machins choses


----------



## Franswa (30 Mai 2005)

minuit il est :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> minuit il est :love:





zuttttttt j'ai pas vu l'heure , ma carrosse m'attends.....

je part vite avant que les chevaux se trasforment en souris   



*bonne nuit* :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ok voilà c'est installé, c'est bien classe le dock transparent en tout cas :style:
> Par contre, comment faire pour le désinstaller si je désire revenir à la présentation par défaut?



tu decoches le ClearDock dans le premier onglet de Application enhancer dans pref system....c'est tout...et tu peux meme le colorer si tu veux....


----------



## katelijn (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> katelijn


  valoriel, fiston va bien?


----------



## Franswa (30 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> zuttttttt j'ai pas vu l'heure , ma carrosse m'attends.....
> 
> je part vite avant que les chevaux se trasforment en souris
> 
> ...


 Bonne nuit Robertav


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tant que tu ne bouges pas, c'est bon



Mais pourquoi veux-tu que je ne bouge pas ???? 
J'ai rien contre en particulier surtout quand c'est demandé comme ça, je suis juste curieux ... :rose:


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

pareil les gens d'ici

je mets les bouts fissa donc 

bonne nuit
douce nuit
beaux reves
et tout ce que vous desirez avec
allez

go home .........


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Mai 2005)

bonne nuit laurent


----------



## Franswa (30 Mai 2005)

moi aussi tiens, Bonne nuit :sleep:

@bientot :love:


----------



## katelijn (30 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde : Stook, Maiwen, Stargazer, Valoriel et out ceux que j'oublie :rose:
> Les Français viennent de voter non à la constitution, je suis dégoûté...



Bien d'accord avec toi! Aujourd'hui la France à fait un grand pas vers la régression


----------



## katelijn (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi veux-tu que je ne bouge pas ????
> J'ai rien contre en particulier surtout quand c'est demandé comme ça, je suis juste curieux ... :rose:



Ohhh, c'est bon, demain l' y a de l'orage , tu peux bouger et agiter tes jupettes dans tout les sens
  


 :love:  :love:


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ohhh, c'est bon, demain l' y a de l'orage , tu peux bouger et agiter tes jupettes dans tout les sens
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:


L'ambiance est électrique


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

bon en fait la teuf s'est fini chez moi avec une copine et mes vieux   il vont croire des truc de fou  en deux semaine s'est la troisieme meuf qui passe a la maison sans raison apparent (j ai toujours proné le sécéliba)


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ohhh, c'est bon, demain l' y a de l'orage , tu peux bouger et agiter tes jupettes dans tout les sens
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:



Attention ! Préparez-vous à un froufrou assourdissant ! Va-y avoir du vent ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> L'ambiance est électrique



Et venteuse aussi !


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon en fait la teuf s'est fini chez moi avec une copine et mes vieux   il vont croire des truc de fou  en deux semaine s'est la troisieme meuf qui passe a la maison sans raison apparent (j ai toujours proné le sécéliba)


Célibat ne veut pas dire abstinence 

Bien au contraire :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Célibat ne veut pas dire abstinence
> 
> Bien au contraire :love:


 en effet...


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Attention ! Préparez-vous à un froufrou assourdissant ! Va-y avoir du vent ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> (j ai toujours proné le sécéliba)



sésésé c'est l'hymen......


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Célibat ne veut pas dire abstinence
> 
> Bien au contraire :love:



 stook

apres quelle que années a faire le con. je me suis possé quelle que regle de vie dont céliba et abstinence. sa aide a remetre les idées en place.




mais bon la je me sent bien reparti dans la folie de la nuit avec s'est abus en tout genre (légaux bien sur)


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Célibat ne veut pas dire abstinence
> 
> Bien au contraire :love:



Ah non au sens premier c'est synonyme d'abstinence totale ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en deux semaine s'est la troisieme meuf qui passe a la maison sans raison apparent



Comme quoi, il ne faut pas se fier aux apparences !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>



Narf© C'est exactement ça !


----------



## katelijn (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Attention ! Préparez-vous à un froufrou assourdissant ! Va-y avoir du vent ! :love:


j'adore les tempêtes


----------



## katelijn (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et venteuse aussi !



Et la pollution, alors 
Ça ne va pas là!!
  
Et tes bouclettes, alors?   
Vont être raides

  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> j'adore les tempêtes



Surtout celles avec de gros nuages floconneux comme des moutons !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et la pollution, alors
> Ça ne va pas là!!
> 
> Et tes bouclettes, alors?
> ...



Non mais mes bouclettes ont du ressort !


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

pitin®....je viens de voir des images de Perpignan cet apres-midi, WAOW....on dirait que ça a ete super chaud...50 voitures brulé des vitrines detruite voir des magasins brulés, 2 mort.......
ben, moi j'ai rien vu.....pourtant je suis en centre , mais pas du bon coté (enfin, si justement, du bon coté...).....

en tout cas, ça va etre le souk cette semaine....


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

Allez zou, direction dodo :sleep: :sleep:

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®....je viens de voir des images de Perpignan cet apres-midi, WAOW....on dirait que ça a ete super chaud...50 voitures brulé des vitrines detruite voir des magasins brulés, 2 mort.......
> ben, moi j'ai rien vu.....pourtant je suis en centre , mais pas du bon coté (enfin, si justement, du bon coté...).....
> 
> en tout cas, ça va etre le souk cette semaine....




oui tres chaud et inquietant en effet ... esperons qu'ils trouveront une solution car cela risque de monter sans fin ...   


moi aussi j'ai une semaine dangereuse en perspective


----------



## katelijn (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Surtout celles avec de gros nuages floconneux comme des moutons !


 :mouais: Je vois, t'as jamais fréquenté un mouton rasé.


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

on verra bien....  

bon, je vais y aller moi.... @+


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Je vois, t'as jamais fréquenté un mouton rasé.



l'épilation du mouton est une experience dangereuse


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

bonne nuits stook


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on verra bien....
> 
> bon, je vais y aller moi.... @+


douce nuit stook


----------



## katelijn (30 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®....je viens de voir des images de Perpignan cet apres-midi, WAOW....on dirait que ça a ete super chaud...50 voitures brulé des vitrines detruite voir des magasins brulés, 2 mort.......
> ben, moi j'ai rien vu.....pourtant je suis en centre , mais pas du bon coté (enfin, si justement, du bon coté...).....
> 
> en tout cas, ça va etre le souk cette semaine....



Ce genre de situation me dépasse, je ne comprends pas
 
Apparemment, tout est bon pour faire le souk, prends soin de toi


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

y a un bouton pour voire les image des gens cool 


 j en ai pas 
 :hein: demain j en met


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> l'épilation du mouton est une experience dangereuse


 le thread de la nuit va sentir le méchoui si cela continue .. les amis ...  bien toys nous invite ..?


----------



## katelijn (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> l'épilation du mouton est une experience dangereuse



ah bon?  
Restons nature, alors :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> le thread de la nuit va sentir le méchoui si cela continue .. les amis ...  bien toys nous invite ..?



si sa vous dérange pas on vas le faire ici le truc au mouton comme ca on pourras floodez en mangent   les repas silencieux sa me stress


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Mai 2005)

hips tu as raison je me perds dans les fils moi!!


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> hips tu as raison je me perds dans les fils moi!!



si tu te perds viens ici


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si tu te perds viens ici


lol!! trop bien!! j'y reviendrai dans ma vie aussi


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> lol!! trop bien!! j'y reviendrai dans ma vie aussi




il est vieux comme le monde se site mais il est super.

il fait toujours sont petit effet


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Mai 2005)

il me remonte le moral merci!!


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

aller hop au lit bonne nuit


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Mai 2005)

strangers in the flood .....


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bien d'accord avec toi! Aujourd'hui la France à fait un grand pas vers la régression



 C'est précisément ce que je me dis... 
Fichu cafard, moi, depuis que sont tombés les résultats officieux sur le Net (vers 21h), puis officiels à la télé (22h pile). Et les chiffres étaient bien les même, hélas... 
 Pfff... Maudite nuit... 
  Vivement des jours meilleurs!... 
  Mais ça prendra des années...


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si tu te perds viens ici



 Oui, en effet, ça remonte le moral.   Au moins pendant quelques secondes!...


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mai 2005)

Et dire qu'en arrivant sur Mac Génération, je ne voulais pas flooder...  Je n'ai pas mis très longtemps à m'y mettre...  Maintenant, je flood même aussi sur MacBidouille!...


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

'lut tout le monde 

Je vais bosser ajd... comme la plupart j'imagine... Je reviens à midi 

Bonne journée à tous zé a toutes


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Et dire qu'en arrivant sur Mac Génération, je ne voulais pas flooder...  Je n'ai pas mis très longtemps à m'y mettre...  Maintenant, je flood même aussi sur MacBidouille!...



T'inquiète, c'est comme la cigarette  difficile de commencer, mais après tu peut plus t'en passer :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

En tout cas je sait pas si c'est pareil pour vous, mais je suis de super bonne humeur !
Tous les potes de mon parti disaient que j'étais "con" de penser que le non allait passer, que les sondages n'étaient que des sondages, que j'étais un gros égoïste de ne pas suivre les directives données parce que je vote pour mon salaire futur et que je n'ai pas fait campagne avec eux (et puis quoi encore  ) et voilà qu'aujourd'hui c'est le winner      
ça fait trop plaisir!

"Allo l'Elysée, ici la France !"     ça m'étonne qu'on ait pas trouvé ça dans les journeaux... bref, jsuis gonflé a bloc, motivé et tout et tout et tout ! :rateau:

Bref, BONNE JOURNéE MACGé !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas je sait pas si c'est pareil pour vous, mais je suis de super bonne humeur !



*Oh oui, moi aussi je suis d'excellente humeur*
Nous sommes lundi, ah, je suis content....   :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas je sait pas si c'est pareil pour vous, mais je suis de super bonne humeur !
> Tous les potes de mon parti disaient que j'étais "con" de penser que le non allait passer, que les sondages n'étaient que des sondages, que j'étais un gros égoïste de ne pas suivre les directives données parce que je vote pour mon salaire futur et que je n'ai pas fait campagne avec eux (et puis quoi encore  ) et voilà qu'aujourd'hui c'est le winner
> ça fait trop plaisir!
> 
> ...



C'est bizarre; je pense à peu prés l'inverse...
Bonne journée quand même, et bon courage à tout ceux qui bossent.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2005)

*Mes amis ?*  
Por favor, je vous en prie, ne recommencez pas avec c't'histoire de constitution ici.
Ca a suffisamment été pénible pendant des semaines d'avoir à supporter tout ça.... maintenant flooder sur la politique, disons que ça me  


L'un a voté oui, l'autre non et moi je n'ai pas ma carte d'électeur...  :rateau:


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

les gens d'ici

c'est lundi
c'est ravioli aujourd'hui
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :love:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mai 2005)

AN-TI-SO-CIAL, AN-TI-SO-CIAL, 
AN-TI-SO-CIAL, 

tatata da ta ta 

 les gens


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> et moi je n'ai pas ma carte d'électeur...  :rateau:



Eh bien, on peut dire que ta mère (celle dont tu es lepurfils), à un peu raté ton éducation civique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> AN-TI-SO-CIAL, AN-TI-SO-CIAL,
> AN-TI-SO-CIAL,
> 
> tatata da ta ta
> ...



Les raviolis ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, on peut dire que ta mère (celle dont tu es lepurfils), à un peu raté ton éducation civique.



*Que nenni !*
mamèredontjesuislepurfils m'a dit un jour :

_"Fils, tiens toi loin et à l'écart de l'agitation des hommes"_


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Que nenni !*
> mamèredontjesuislepurfils m'a dit un jour :
> 
> _"Fils, tiens toi loin et à l'écart de l'agitation des hommes"_



Elle à eu tort, où que tu te caches, tu n'y échappera pas, si tu ne l'accompagnes pas, tu n'en aura que les inconvénients, est-ce bien raisonnable ?   :mouais:


----------



## lumai (30 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Que nenni !*
> mamèredontjesuislepurfils m'a dit un jour :
> 
> _"Fils, tiens toi loin et à l'écart de l'agitation des hommes"_


 Par contre celle des femmes...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Elle à eu tort, où que tu te caches, tu n'y échappera pas, si tu ne l'accompagnes pas, tu n'en aura que les inconvénients, est-ce bien raisonnable ?   :mouais:




*Lepurfilsdelasagesse se tient à l'écart des fausses et vaines agitations,*
évitant ainsi d'alourdir son esprit de considérations inutiles, propres au monde éphémère, pour se concentrer sur la réalité immuable de la Vie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Lepurfilsdelasagesse se tient à l'écart des fausses et vaines agitations,*
> évitant ainsi d'alourdir son esprit de considérations inutiles, propres au monde éphémère, pour se concentrer sur la réalité immuable de la Vie.



Il n'y a pas de fausses agitations, elles sont toutes bien "palpables" si j'ose m'exprimer ainsi, et la vie c'est le mouvement. A vouloir l'observer depuis le bord du chemin, tu n'obtiendras que de te faire éclabousser à son passage. 

T'as vu, on vient de créer un nouveau concept, la floudosophie !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de fausses agitations, elles sont toutes bien "palpables" si j'ose m'exprimer ainsi, et la vie c'est le mouvement.



*Tu n'es pas sans savoir mon ami*
qu'au delà du bruit se trouve le silence


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu, on vient de créer un nouveau concept, la floudosophie !




Soyons en fiers


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Coucou laurent, gKatarn, Pascal et le purfilsdelafloudosophie


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Soyons en fiers



et pas qu'un peu ! :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou laurent, gKatarn, Pascal et le purfilsdelafloudosophie



 Maiwen  :love:


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen  :love:


ce dernier smiley me met de bonne humeur   je vais aller prendre ma douche tiens  :rateau: 
à toutalheure copains


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2005)

*'taing merde*
Je ressors de ma salle de bain suite à mes petites ablutions du matin.
Si j'avais su que Maïwen allait dans la sienne au même moment...

Ouh, j'en eu été tout agité


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Mai 2005)

tin y pleut dnouvo


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *'taing merde*
> Je ressors de ma salle de bain suite à mes petites ablutions du matin.
> Si j'avais su que Maïwen allait dans la sienne au même moment...
> 
> Ouh, j'en eu été tout agité


je suis revenue  et il fait moche et c'est nul j'aime pas   c'est pas permit un truc pareil  :hein:


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis revenue  et il fait moche et c'est nul j'aime pas   c'est pas permit un truc pareil  :hein:




toi au moins tu vois dehors, moi pas


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> AN-TI-SO-CIAL, AN-TI-SO-CIAL,
> AN-TI-SO-CIAL,
> 
> tatata da ta ta
> ...


Tout à fait !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis revenue  et il fait moche et c'est nul j'aime pas   c'est pas permit un truc pareil  :hein:



Te biles pas, ce matin, pour l'Ile de France, c'est moche, mais c't'aprem, ils ont dit "Soleil", frais, certes, mais "Soleil" !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toi au moins tu vois dehors, moi pas



Ben ce matin, t'as rien perdu !  :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (30 Mai 2005)

passage éclair


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toi au moins tu vois dehors, moi pas


pas tant que ça, mon bureau est face au mur ... et puis pour voir un bout de la laverie d'en face et un bout d'un magasin qui enfait fait partie d'une secte mais faut pas le dire ...


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mai 2005)

les floodeurs, et les philofloodeurs, ou les floodosopheur, quel que soit votre nom!!!


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

bon aller courage il me faut   

je part me faire charcuté la jensive dans 2H30

et apres je retourne au taf


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2005)

tu as oublié les floodométérologues


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2005)

je pars un weekend et on floode sur plus de 80 pages, c'est quoi ce bordel?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> je pars un weekend et on floode sur plus de 80 pages, c'est quoi ce bordel?



On voulait pas que tu manques de lecture en rentrant !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> je pars un weekend et on floode sur plus de 80 pages, c'est quoi ce bordel?




Les absents ont toujours tort


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

moi j'ai que des murs blancs devant moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai que des murs blancs devant moi



Oui, mais la machine à café met une tache de couleur, non ? 

EDIT : Fais gaffe, deux posts de suite sans faute, ta réputation va en prendre un coup ! :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Mai 2005)

J'ai faim... j'ai faim, j'ai faim, j'ai faaaaaim !!!

Pourquoi pas des gencives de porc? :love: :bebe:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai que des murs blancs devant moi


*Rassures-moi*
Tu n'es pas enfermé en HP hein ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai que des murs blancs devant moi




et ils t'ont déjà enlevé la camisole?


----------



## kathy h (30 Mai 2005)

Bon les clients attendent dans la salle d'attente, faut que je les recoive ( encore un divorce ) à tout


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bon les clients attendent dans la salle d'attente, faut que je les recoive ( encore un divorce ) à tout


"vous m'excusez, j'étais entrain de flooder sur macgé   alors c'est pour un divorce ?  :rateau:  "


----------



## Malow (30 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bon les clients attendent dans la salle d'attente, faut que je les recoive ( encore un divorce ) à tout



Coucou Kathy!

T'as de quoi faire des rencontres alors, c'est genial!!!

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Salut les floodeurs


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mai 2005)

Cor, t'es pas floodeur toi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Je suis pas floodeur non plus !!!


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> je pars un weekend et on floode sur plus de 80 pages, c'est quoi ce bordel?



re  les gens d'ici

pareil pour moi je pars d'ici vu que le reseau rame au boulot comme c'est pas possible 
je reviens une tartine de palanquee de "trucs" a lire 
oula c'est causeux 
youpie


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mai 2005)

sisi Charlub, toi aussi, tu fais partie de notre grande famille...


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "vous m'excusez, j'étais entrain de flooder sur macgé   alors c'est pour un divorce ?  :rateau:  "



non pour un constat a l'amiable dans la mesure du possible
vu qu'il y a froissement de toles


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

En plus c'est pas toujours très intéressant


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Faudrais inventer le floodopatch !!!


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

Hugh tout le monde

Alors, j'ai raté quelque chose? J'AI FAIM... Je vais manger  Attendez moi!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Je dois repartir sous le temps pluvieux de Belgique, bonne journée les gaillards.


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

Tout le monde mange? :mouais: C'est bon? 

Bonne journée Cor Au fait, tu es de quel coin?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

j'allume une cigarette


----------



## Macoufi (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Faudrais inventer le floodopatch !!!


j'en veux, *j'en veux, J'EN VEUX* 
c'est des paquets de combien ??

 prompt chevalier du temps passé...


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

> j'allume une cigarette



Pas bien... Le tabat, c'est tabou, on en viendra tous à bout!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Pas bien... Le taba*C*, c'est tabou, on en viendra tous à bout!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

...... je vai svous laisser floder trankils
moi je reviens plus tard , pas trop envie moi de floder   



ps: oubliez pas de me faire un resumé pour la fin d'aprem !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps: oubliez pas de me faire un resumé pour la fin d'aprem !!!  :love: :love: :love:


 
On te garde 100 balles et un mars aussi ?   :rateau:


----------



## elektroseb (30 Mai 2005)

tout le monde, ça gaze?




			
				Charlub a dit:
			
		

> On te garde 100 balles et un mars aussi ?   :rateau:



Dis donc, c'est pas une façon de parler à la princesse du forum :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> On te garde 100 balles et un mars aussi ?   :rateau:




va pour le 100 balles , le mars non , ça fait grossir


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, c'est pas une façon de parler à la princesse du forum :mouais:


 
C'étais juste une question comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde, ça gaze?
> Dis donc, c'est pas une façon de parler à la princesse du forum :mouais:



exact: ça fait un peu pingre, 100 balles


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> exact: ça fait un peu pingre, 100 balles



Fais un peu gaffe, ta cloppe se fume toute seule dans le cendard !  

EDIT : Nan, j'veux dire, au prix où est ce poison, faut pas gaspiller, sinon, t'arrivera jamais à mourrir !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> exact: ça fait un peu pingre, 100 balles


 
Budget étudiant


----------



## duracel (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Budget étudiant



De sociologie?


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> De sociologie?


Non, informatique

Il développe des applications pour gerer le PDF :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> De sociologie?


 

Genre business


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non, informatique
> 
> Il développe des applications pour gerer le PDF :rateau:


 
Et tout ça dans le METRO


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Mon avenir à moi est déjà tout tracé
Boîtes privées, Science Po, l'ENA ou HEC
Et dans le pire des cas si je ne travaille pas
Faudra que je reprenne la boîte de papa !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Et le Floodopatchtooth  !  c'est la version sans fil !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Mon avenir à moi est déjà tout tracé
> Boîtes privées, Science Po, l'ENA ou HEC
> Et dans le pire des cas si je ne travaille pas
> Faudra que je reprenne la boîte de papa !



Tu vas nous faire l'intégrale des inconnus en différents Threads? :rateau:
 :sleep:


----------



## duracel (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non, informatique
> 
> Il développe des applications pour gerer le PDF :rateau:



Ouah, trop cooOOOoool


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas nous faire l'intégrale des inconnus en différents Threads? :rateau:
> :sleep:


 

Ben.... faut dire que dans le contexte ça passait bien !!!  J'aurais du sortir l'autre dans le thread verouillé  Mais bon... Si t'insite jpeux faire l'intégrale


----------



## yoffy (30 Mai 2005)

Ah ! j'suis chiffon-carpette ....j'prendrais bien une serpillière !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! j'suis chiffon-carpette ....j'prendrais bien une serpillière !


 



			
				LaBoiteQuiDitSouventLaMêmeChose... a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


 

Arg.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mes amis ?*
> Por favor, je vous en prie, ne recommencez pas avec c't'histoire de constitution ici.
> Ca a suffisamment été pénible pendant des semaines d'avoir à supporter tout ça.... maintenant flooder sur la politique, disons que ça me
> 
> ...





 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:   

marre de lire des post de flood sur cette histoire.......


----------



## Grug (30 Mai 2005)

le floude en un message : demonstration


----------



## duracel (30 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> le floude en un message : demonstration



Peut mieux faire...


----------



## lumai (30 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Peut mieux faire...


 faut surtout pas revenir maintenant...


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

je pete les plombs j ai la geule éclaté par le dentiste et en plus j ai trop de taf


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je pete les plombs j ai la geule éclaté par le dentiste et en plus j ai trop de taf


mmm ça fait mal hein ?  :rateau:  :rateau: 
(patapé  :rose: )


----------



## Patamach (30 Mai 2005)

Pourquoi les bananes sont-elles tordues ?


----------



## Grug (30 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Peut mieux faire...


 ok :
j'peux point floudre, j'ai piscine


----------



## kathy h (30 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Kathy!
> 
> T'as de quoi faire des rencontres alors, c'est genial!!!
> 
> :love:



Bonjour Malow.....  tu parles de rencontre !!  des femmes et des hommes souvent déchirés et déprimés, qui ne savent plus très bien où ils en sont : Un cabinet  c'est pas vraiment le lieu pour des rencontres. d'ailleurs en 18 ans de barreau je ne suis jamais sorti avec un client et heureusement .....

Et puis tu sais à mon âge .. les rencontres...     

EDit : c'est quoi " voir ma galerie photo" on peut faire une galerie sur macGé??


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Rebonjour la vie est belle aujourd'hui :love:


----------



## Patamach (30 Mai 2005)

Pourquoi les macaronis ont-ils un trou à l'intérieur ?


----------



## duracel (30 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> EDit : c'est quoi " voir ma galerie photo" on peut faire une galerie sur macGé??



Oui, et c'est nouceau et c'est très fastoche.


----------



## kathy h (30 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et c'est nouceau et c'est très fastoche.




Mais encore : je ne vois rien qui me permette de faire une galerie ?


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et c'est nouceau et c'est très fastoche.


c'est pas si "nouveau" que ça, c'est juste ce lien qui est nouveau , la galerie est là depuis début Avril à peu près, je crois


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mais encore : je ne vois rien qui me permette de faire une galerie ?


 coucou kathy


----------



## duracel (30 Mai 2005)

QUOTE=maiwen]c'est pas si "nouveau" que ça, c'est juste ce lien qui est nouveau , la galerie est là depuis début Avril à peu près, je crois[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai, ce n'est que le lien qui est nouveau. 
Mea culpa.


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mmm ça fait mal hein ?  :rateau:  :rateau:
> (patapé  :rose



oui sa fait mal il a pas mi d'anestesi je lui avait dit pas trop mais il a fait pas du tout


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

Toys,duracel,valoriel.
....et maiwen:love:


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Toys,duracel,valoriel.
> ....et maiwen:love:


Avril  :love:  bonne journée ?


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

:love:En pensant à toi, ca ne pouvait être que bon....


----------



## kathy h (30 Mai 2005)

AYE j'ai déjà 2 photos dans mon album " pas pour tout public "


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Toys,duracel,valoriel.
> ....et maiwen:love:


 salut avril


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Avril  :love:  bonne journée ?





			
				Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> :love:En pensant à toi, ca ne pouvait être que bon....



Bon, vous allez arrêter vous deux 

Je vais finir par être jaloux


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous allez arrêter vous deux
> 
> Je vais finir par être jaloux


mais pourquoi tant de haine ? nous on est gentil, on fait rien de mal


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> AYE j'ai déjà 2 photos dans mon album " pas pour tout public "




bou je peut pas les voires


----------



## kathy h (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bou je peut pas les voires




Et pourquoi?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

et ça continue, et ça continue......
pas encore fini le floudddd


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi?


il a oublié d'ouvrir les yeux  :rateau:


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi?



je sait pas quand je clic il me met pas les photos


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

et là ?


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

oui louche le truc


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui louche le truc


non c'est toi le jouet qui louche  :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Mai 2005)

action-script time


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non c'est toi le jouet qui louche  :rateau:



bien non quand je clic sur voire la galerie sa marche pas et quand je clic sur ton lien sa marche :rose:  :hein: compend pas moi (je ne suis qu un jouet entre vos mains)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Mai 2005)

*FIRST!* :rateau: :bebe: 




_edit: ARRRF nooooooon grillé, t'imagines pas l'échec que ça représente pour moi_ :casse:


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bien non quand je clic sur voire la galerie sa marche pas et quand je clic sur ton lien sa marche :rose:  :hein: compend pas moi (je ne suis qu un jouet entre vos mains)


je pense que c'est parce que Kathyh n'a pas posté ses photo dans sa galerie directement mais dans une sous-gallerie "pas pour tout public" ... je savais pas qu'on pouvait faire ça par contre


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous allez arrêter vous deux
> 
> Je vais finir par être jaloux




tiens un autre jaloux


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tiens un autre jaloux


qui se ressemble s'assemble ...   non ?    :rateau:


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je pense que c'est parce que Kathyh n'a pas posté ses photo dans sa galerie directement mais dans une sous-gallerie "pas pour tout public" ... je savais pas qu'on pouvait faire ça par contre


si si on peut! s'est dingue l'info


----------



## kathy h (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je pense que c'est parce que Kathyh n'a pas posté ses photo dans sa galerie directement mais dans une sous-gallerie "pas pour tout public" ... je savais pas qu'on pouvait faire ça par contre




moi non plus


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus



elle fait des truc sans savoir s'est du beaux ca!

qui donne des cour de mag ici


----------



## kathy h (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> elle fait des truc sans savoir s'est du beaux ca!
> 
> qui donne des cour de mag ici




Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à toys.

pfffff


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> elle fait des truc sans savoir s'est du beaux ca!
> 
> qui donne des cour de mag ici


 on appelle ça le _talent_


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à toys.
> 
> pfffff





> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



j ai tout donné cette nuit


----------



## elektroseb (30 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> on appelle ça le _talent_




Ou un vice caché


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> on appelle ça le _talent_



le talent s'est quand tu arrive a le refaire et la je suis pas sure quelle y arrive


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j ai tout donné cette nuit


vantard


----------



## kathy h (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le talent s'est quand tu arrive a le refaire et la je suis pas sure quelle y arrive




et si..  je sais comment faire .... na na na nanère  :rateau:     ( et j'en suis à 7 photos la lalère )


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vantard



voila on dit un truc et s'est tout déformé 


bon ok je l ai un peut fait expre


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et si..  je sais comment faire .... na na na nanère  :rateau:     ( et j'en suis à 7 photos la lalère )




elle la refait s'est du talent s'est sure deux coup de chance de suite s'est pas possible  

juste une question sa sert a quoi si on peut pas les voires


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j ai tout donné cette nuit





			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vantard


Et en plus tu continue


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

Allez zou, je vous laisse flooder!!

Je vais aller chercher le p'tit frère à l'école


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

Et toi maiwen, pas de bêtises!!


----------



## kathy h (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> elle la refait s'est du talent s'est sure deux coup de chance de suite s'est pas possible
> 
> juste une question sa sert a quoi si on peut pas les voires



ba si tu peux les voir, je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne pourrais pas les voir??


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)




----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>



et deux


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>



Salut Val 

Ça c'est du flood dans ça plus simple expression 

Coucou tout le monde


----------



## elektroseb (30 Mai 2005)

aussi...


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qui se ressemble s'assemble ...   non ?    :rateau:





mais j'aime pas les hommes :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais j'aime pas les hommes :rateau:


j'avais cru comprendre


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2005)

Décidément, Charlub ta signature est con...


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, Charlub ta signature est con...


si y'avait que ça  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, Charlub ta signature est con...


 
Hum... vas y, explique moi !  :rateau:
(parce que je pige pas pourquoi elle est con...  )


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hum... vas y, explique moi !  :rateau:
> (parce que je pige pas pourquoi elle est con...  )


quand tu la lis t'as pas une impression de connerie ? juste comme ça, au feeling (ggrrrr j'aime pas ce mot   )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si y'avait que ça :rose:


Jme vengerait !  :rateau:  Mais bon... on dit que la vengeance est un plat qui se mange froid     :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Jme vengerait !  :rateau:  Mais bon... on dit que la vengeance est un plat qui se mange froid     :rateau:


tu vas devoir attendre ce soir alors  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quand tu la lis t'as pas une impression de connerie ? juste comme ça, au feeling (ggrrrr j'aime pas ce mot  )


Heu.. non, par contre en lisant la tienne   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Je vais passer une petite soirée tranquille, j'espère qu'elle sera douce pour vous aussi.


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Heu.. non, par contre en lisant la tienne   :rateau:


oui mais je suppose que ta signature est de toi alors que la mienne n'est pas de moi  ... va dire ça a l'écrivaine en question tiens


----------



## kathy h (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais j'aime pas les hommes :rateau:



moi ça dépend lesquelles,


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> moi ça dépend lesquelles,


oui mais t'es pas un mackie toi  :rateau: 
hey moi aussi ça dépend lesquels ! on a tellement de points communs


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

bon j ai rien glande de la journée vivement demain que c'est putain de dossier arrive


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui mais je suppose que ta signature est de toi alors que la mienne n'est pas de moi ... va dire ça a l'écrivaine en question tiens


De tout façon ça doit être une illustre inconnue.  :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> moi ça dépend lesquelles,


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> De tout façon ça doit être une illustre inconnue.  :rateau:


Sûrement!!

 charlub

Un tour sur msn?


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>



heu moi aussi je suis libre :rose:


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> De tout façon ça doit être une illustre inconnue.  :rateau:


pas tant que ça ... et puis la célébrité ne fait pas la qualité ... tu vois on commence à te connaître et pourtant


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas tant que ça ... et puis la célébrité ne fait pas la qualité ... tu vois on commence à te connaître et pourtant


la elle a pas tore


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon j ai rien glande de la journée vivement demain que c'est putain de dossier arrive



Salut toys 

Alors ta soirée d'hier soir?


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la elle a pas tore


j'ai tor*d* alors ?   


mackie, sors de cette esprit  :rose:


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas tant que ça ... et puis la célébrité ne fait pas la qualité ... tu vois on commence à te connaître et pourtant


Oui! Enfin il n'a que deux carrés vert 

Alors pour la célébrité, on repassera


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub'?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas tant que ça ... et puis la célébrité ne fait pas la qualité ... tu vois on commence à te connaître et pourtant


 
Développe un peu, parce que comme je suis bête :rateau: je peut pas comprendre :rateau:


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Salut toys
> 
> Alors ta soirée d'hier soir?



tranquil petit teuf comme il faut on a fini chez moi avec une copine et mes vieux a discuté oui ou non


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> De tout façon ça doit être une illustre inconnue.  :rateau:



Nina Berberova? Une illustre inconnue?
Je comprends mieux maintenant...


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui! Enfin il n'a que deux carrés vert
> 
> Alors pour la célébrité, on repassera


arrête de casser ma super phrase silteplait


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Charlub'?


Fab'Fab


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen ?    :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Nina Berberova? Une illustre inconnue?
> Je comprends mieux maintenant...



Elle n'est pas vendéenne


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> maiwen ?    :mouais:


Oui, tu veux quoi valoriel? 

:rateau:


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

et bien je vois que tout le monde arrive a ecrire son pseudo s'est déja pas mal


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et bien je vois que tout le monde arrive a ecrire son pseudo s'est déja pas mal


Essaye pour voir :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Charlub'?


 
Fab'Fab'  ?


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

peut-etre pas  ... normalement mon pseudo s'écrit ma*ï*wen .. mais en m'inscrivant j'ai omis les trémas    faut croire que j'ai eu un moment de régression extrême et que j'en ai oublié l'othographe de mon "nom"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> peut-etre pas ... normalement mon pseudo s'écrit ma*ï*wen .. mais en m'inscrivant j'ai omis les trémas  faut croire que j'ai eu un moment de régression extrême et que j'en ai oublié l'othographe de mon "nom"


 
Et il veut dire quoi ton pseudo ?


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> peut-etre pas  ... normalement mon pseudo s'écrit ma*ï*wen .. mais en m'inscrivant j'ai omis les trémas    faut croire que j'ai eu un moment de régression extrême et que j'en ai oublié l'othographe de mon "nom"


Ton pseudo tu veux dire 

Sinon, pour la réponse à ton MP: "pas avec toi"  

Mais je t'en envoie quand même un


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Fab'Fab'  ?


Si t'allais jouer à Colin Maillard sur l'autoroute... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 :sleep:


----------



## Patamach (30 Mai 2005)

:love:J'aime mes enfants, lépetizumeaux depapa.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

comment faire pour coller une foto dans un'autre?  



merci   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

iDoir... Ioidt... mert... Dioti? 

J'y arrive pô


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comment faire pour coller une foto dans un'autre?
> 
> 
> 
> merci   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 princess

Pour le coup j'en sais rien! M'enfin je ne saisit pas vraiment le sens de la question 

Avec de la colle, ça ne marche pas?


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> iDoir... Ioidt... mert... Dioti?
> 
> J'y arrive pô


Mais quel iDiot 

:mouais: :love:

J'ai honte :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mai 2005)

les amiches
 Princess (remarque la majuscule sur le P )
Ca va comme vous voulez?
Je suis crevé, je sors du taf...

allez, une petite biere et ca repart: qui en veux une au fait?


----------



## katelijn (30 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comment faire pour coller une foto dans un'autre?
> 
> 
> 
> merci   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




Peut-être que là


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mai 2005)

oou autre chose si vous n'aimez pas la biere...


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

Voilà un an que j'hésite, que j'hésite entre un mac et une 50 à boite...
Una maginifique occasion se présente....
On va prendr la 50.
On a faillit prendre le PB12"SD
MAis c'est pas lui qui m'emmenera aux sorties entre potes...
Et au lycée un powerbook...

Désolé 

Bwoarf on s'en fous! t'en qu'il est content


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un an que j'hésite, que j'hésite entre un mac et une 50 à boite...
> Una maginifique occasion se présente....
> On va prendr la 50.
> On a faillit prendre le PB12"SD
> ...



*QUOI!!! *
plus de 600 posts pour arriver à ça!!! un truc puant, qui pollue et qui est vachement dangereux au lieu d'un zoli PB  
Et tout tes sondages, questions diverses!!! 
Ca me fait mal là...


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> allez, une petite biere et ca repart: qui en veux une au fait?


Moi


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un an que j'hésite, que j'hésite entre un mac et une 50 à boite...
> Una maginifique occasion se présente....
> On va prendr la 50.
> On a faillit prendre le PB12"SD
> ...


tu n'as plus rien à faire parmis nous    Adieu


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Moi


Leffe, blanche, blonde, brune, ambrée...
Fais ton choix camarade!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si t'allais jouer à Colin Maillard sur l'autoroute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Seulement si on joue à cache-cache dans le sahara  :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

Tout à fait d'accord avec magic 

C'est proprement scandaleux 

Et que va penser maïwen?


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un an que j'hésite, que j'hésite entre un mac et une 50 à boite...
> Una maginifique occasion se présente....
> On va prendr la 50.
> On a faillit prendre le PB12"SD
> ...



Tu déconne Avril?!  Moi j'aurais pas hésité une seconde... C'est le PB direct :love: J'ai déjà la moto...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Leffe, blanche, blonde, brune, ambrée...
> Fais ton choix camarade!


 
T'a pas une noire ? (Guiness :rateau: )


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

C'est pas pour autant que je quitterai macG et que je continuerai pas à rêver sur les macs !
Au lycée, un ordi, c'est pas très inutile et on eut toujorus bosser aux vacances...
Le mac reste un projet, pas de soucis !
Ce sera pour l'an prochain, je vais économiser...


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Seulement si on joue à cache-cache dans le sahara  :rateau:


l'autoroute dans le sahara , j'y crois moyen  :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Leffe, blanche, blonde, brune, ambrée...
> Fais ton choix camarade!


Je viens de quitter ma blonde, alors m'est moi une p'tite brune :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> T'a pas une noire ? (Guiness :rateau: )


tu veux dire Stout, non 

Bien sur que j'ai ça..;
Chez oi, c'est comme un bar, mais sans tiroir caisse...


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

Maiwen t'en dit quoi toi ? Une derbi ou un pB ?
:love:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Leffe, blanche, blonde, brune, ambrée...
> Fais ton choix camarade!



Toute ? :rose:   

Bonsoir


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un an que j'hésite, que j'hésite entre un mac et une 50 à boite...
> Una maginifique occasion se présente....
> On va prendr la 50.
> On a faillit prendre le PB12"SD
> ...


 


50 boites de QUOI ?????  






:rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mai 2005)

j'arrive meme plus à inserer une image, honte à moi! :rose:


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toute ? :rose:
> 
> Bonsoir


 salut stargazer


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen t'en dit quoi toi ? Une derbi ou un pB ?
> :love:


moi je di y'a pas photo ... pb ... mais la question ne se pose pas de mon côté   tu as de la chance d'avoir le choix  

Stargazer


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

>


Magic, tu es le meilleur


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> salut stargazer



Salut valo ça mousse ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

voila.......

je veut prendre cette foto






et coller en haut a droite la tete de fiston






et faire une bulle avec ecrit
"ma a cosa pensi tu ? " (mais cela je sais faire )

mamancherie me lachera pas les baskett du moment que je ne l'aura pas fait


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toute ? :rose:
> 
> Bonsoir



Bonsoir à toi au grand Stargazer 

_Le premier qui me traite de leche-cul je le "abasse"_ :casse:


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

adorable le fiston  :love: enfin en photo ... après je sais pas  

ps : lèche-botte iDiot


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toi au grand Stargazer
> 
> _Le premier qui me traite de leche-cul je le "abasse"_ :casse:


 
Suspect !!! :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mai 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

>


 
Raté !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> adorable le fiston  :love: enfin en photo ... après je sais pas
> 
> ps : lèche-botte iDiot




je vends les 2 ......pas chers !!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Suspect !!! :rateau:



Non suce pet !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toi au grand Stargazer
> 
> _Le premier qui me traite de leche-cul je le "abasse"_ :casse:



Tu confonds avec le grand Strateger dans Goldorak


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non suce pet !


 
C'est ce que je disait de manière discrète


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mai 2005)

tiens, je te l'offre celle ci, Charlub..;
Tu prends laquelle? la grande ou la petite?


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toi au grand Stargazer
> 
> _Le premier qui me traite de leche-cul je le "abasse"_ :casse:


leche-cul


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je te l'offre celle ci, Charlub..;
> Tu prends laquelle? la grande ou la petite?


 
La grande biensur 


A la tienne !!!


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer



Bonsoir maiwen aux douces mains !


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mai 2005)

Regarde mon frigo :


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

@ maïwen

pfiou les filles, vous comprenez rien :rateau:

Non, je rigole, je t'explique tout ça par MP dans 5min!

Le temps de finir d'apprendre à dessiner à mon p'tit frère


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> leche-cul


trop tard, tu es deuz


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir maiwen aux douces mains !


 
Elle est pas un peu trop jeune pour toi ?   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Tu confonds avec le grand Strateger dans Goldorak



Bah tu sais le bruit de sa  cape quand il la ramène dans tous les sens est identique à celui de mes jupons !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas un peu trop jeune pour toi ?   :rateau:



la valeur n'attend pas le nombre des années ...    :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> la valeur n'attend pas le nombre des années ...    :rose:


Dit ça à un Chateau la fleur pétrus


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> la valeur n'attend pas le nombre des années ...    :rose:


mais t'es fou   tu pourrais être mon ... frère !!!


----------



## katelijn (30 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vends les 2 ......pas chers !!!!!!



Non merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vends les 2 ......pas chers !!!!!!


 
Moins cher que gratuit !!!


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais t'es fou   tu pourrais être mon ... frère !!!



J'ai que 12 ans c'est pas une raison pour me le faire remarquer !


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai que 12 ans c'est pas une raison pour me le faire remarquer !


dans ce cas tu peux pas être mon frère , il lui manque quelques mois


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai que 12 ans c'est pas une raison pour me le faire remarquer !


 
*Anniversaire*:
11/01/80 



Pourtant t'es pas né un 29 février


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Dit ça à un Chateau la fleur pétrus


Oui mais le vin c'est à part ... 

Et comme je dis toujours on abuse jamais d'un bon vin, il se laisse séduire.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas tu peux pas être mon frère , il lui manque quelques mois


 
Comment t'es naïve !


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Comment t'es naïve !


comment t'as pas d'humour ... comment t'es lourd ... je continue ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comment t'as pas d'humour ... comment t'es lourd ... je continue ?


 
Chiche


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas tu peux pas être mon frère , il lui manque quelques mois



Oui mais j'ai arrondi ...


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> leche-cul



... On se retrouve à la sortie du bar... tu vas voir  

_Mais au moins lui il a le dit pas de maniere détourné... tous les autres la... je vous ai repérez...   _


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Chiche


je risquerai de flooder ... j'oserai pas


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je risquerai de flooder ... j'oserai pas


Dans la vie faut oser tu sait


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> *Anniversaire*:
> 11/01/80
> 
> 
> ...



C'est une fausse date ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est une fausse date ...


 
Alors explique nous ton pseudo !  (dis nous pas que t'es un fan de Lys   )


----------



## Grug (30 Mai 2005)

MAIS ça se voit qu'il a 12 ans !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> MAIS ça se voit qu'il a 12 ans !



Merci mon poisson !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> MAIS ça se voit qu'il a 12 ans !


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Merci mon poisson !


c'est ton poisson rouge de compagnie ? 

c'est vrai qu'un poisson ça n'a que 2 secondes de mémoire vive ?


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Alors explique nous ton pseudo !  (dis nous pas que t'es un fan de Lys   )



Tu peux me dire le rapport entre mon pseudo et mon âge ?

(Oui je suis fan de lys      :rateau: )


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

Purée ma mère est passée du côté obscur, elle joue a réfreiner les élans d'enthousiasme sur la 50....


----------



## duracel (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Chiche



Quiche?


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Purée ma mère est passée du côté obscur, elle joue a réfreiner les élans d'enthousiasme sur la 50....


elle te pousse a acheter le pb ?   bonne maman  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

Elle dit: réfléchis encore un peu va ! T'es trop facilement infuencable.
C'est vrai quoi mon pote sera en 50 et moi en mobylette... :rateau:
Maiwen:love:


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Elle dit: réfléchis encore un peu va ! T'es trop facilement infuencable.
> C'est vrai quoi mon pote sera en 50 et moi en mobylette... :rateau:
> Maiwen:love:


donc il te faut un pb  ... il sera en tricycle et toi en ducat'


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me dire le rapport entre mon pseudo et mon âge ?


 

Aucun      juste que je me demandais ce que ça voulait dire


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est ton poisson rouge de compagnie ?
> 
> c'est vrai qu'un poisson ça n'a que 2 secondes de mémoire vive ?



Faux...  Ils ont 3 secondes...  Juste le temps de faire le tour de leur bocal, et PAF, ils ont une nouvelle maison!


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Faux...  Ils ont 3 secondes...  Juste le temps de faire le tour de leur bocal, et PAF, ils ont une nouvelle maison!


ouiii c'est ça ... ça me fait penser à une copine  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Faux...  Ils ont 3 secondes...  Juste le temps de faire le tour de leur bocal, et PAF, ils ont une nouvelle maison!


 
La classe


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> donc il te faut un pb  ... il sera en tricycle et toi en ducat'



Je suis perdu, c'est quoi le mieux devant les filles :

La 50, tu menmène faire un tour ? ou le PB, tu me montre ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je suis perdu, c'est quoi le mieux devant les filles :
> 
> La 50, tu menmène faire un tour ? ou le PB, tu me montre ?


 
hum... la mobilette c'est pas.... comparable... on va dire que ça pue l'essence


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je suis perdu, c'est quoi le mieux devant les filles :
> 
> La 50, tu menmène faire un tour ? ou le PB, tu me montre ?


ça dépend des filles ... les peureuses aucun des choix n'est bien, les ignorantes la 50, les censée le pb


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend des filles ... les peureuses aucun des choix n'est bien, les ignorantes la 50, les censée le pb


Je pense que maiwen préfère la 50


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouiii c'est ça ... ça me fait penser à une copine  :love:



Qui ça?  Elle est pas mariée j'espere... Un nouveau mari toutes les 3 secondes, ça doit etre lourd... et je te raconte pas si elle a des mouflets


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Bon, jvais manger et regarder pour la 10ème fois star wars 
ça vous fera des vacances


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Qui ça?  Elle est pas mariée j'espere... Un nouveau mari toutes les 3 secondes, ça doit etre lourd... et je te raconte pas si elle a des mouflets


ouhla non ! didiou quelle idée ... mais elle a un copain et elle lui fait des scène toutes les semaines ... à croire que c'est un poisson rouge exceptionnel  1 semaine de mémoire vive


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Aucun      juste que je me demandais ce que ça voulait dire



Ah ok !


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que maiwen préfère la 50


j'ai déja affirmé ma préférence pourtant

ps : 10 fois star wars   ptit frère, sort de ce corps (ca fait 2 fois que je dis ça aujourd'hui, je recycle  :hein: )


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je suis perdu, c'est quoi le mieux devant les filles :
> 
> La 50, tu menmène faire un tour ? ou le PB, tu me montre ?



Ecoute moi Avril... Je te parle en connaissance de cause... La moto, ça m'a servit à kedal... " Non, tu roules comme un barje, je monterais jms avec toi, je vais allé avec l'autre plutot... Casse toi tu pue"... Tu vois le genre? Les gonzesses... 
Par contre, depuis que j'ai mon PB, j'en ai emballé 2 d'un coup :love: " Wouaou... Marceau didont, tu m'avais caché ça :love:". Et voila le travail  

Maitenant, fais ton choix...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déja affirmé ma préférence pourtant


 
Je sait, mais bon, c'étais juste une vanne comme ça  




			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ps : 10 fois star wars  ptit frère, sort de ce corps (ca fait 2 fois que je dis ça aujourd'hui, je recycle :hein: )


 

Moi pas comprendre, moi pas avoir décodeur :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute moi Avril... Je te parle en connaissance de cause... La moto, ça m'a servit à kedal... " Non, tu roules comme un barje, je monterais jms avec toi, je vais allé avec l'autre plutot... Casse toi tu pue"... Tu vois le genre? Les gonzesses...
> Par contre, depuis que j'ai mon PB, j'en ai emballé 2 d'un coup :love: " Wouaou... Marceau didont, tu m'avais caché ça :love:". Et voila le travail
> 
> Maitenant, fais ton choix...


Convaincu ! Ma mère a raison, je suis vraiment trop influenssable.
SI je suis une crasse, je suis une crasse la moto n'y fera pas grand chose en fait.
Mais bon voilà être derrière mon pote en mobylette...

_oui penche toi..._


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute moi Avril... Je te parle en connaissance de cause... La moto, ça m'a servit à kedal... " Non, tu roules comme un barje, je monterais jms avec toi, je vais allé avec l'autre plutot... Casse toi tu pue"... Tu vois le genre? Les gonzesses...
> Par contre, depuis que j'ai mon PB, j'en ai emballé 2 d'un coup :love: " Wouaou... Marceau didont, tu m'avais caché ça :love:". Et voila le travail
> 
> Maitenant, fais ton choix...


homme volage   .... homme ...


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

m'en fou de la moto, moi j'ai un PowerBook


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> m'en fou de la moto, moi j'ai un PowerBook


 
'latoukassé !!!! :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> m'en fou de la moto, moi j'ai un PowerBook


si c'est une bonne moto ca dépend ... moi je prend les deux hein  :love:


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> homme volage   .... homme ...



Un doute t'assaille?


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

A 16 ans, les filles sont.... des filles..., les gars qui arrivent en bécane, on les regarde, ils enlèvent leurs casques on les regardent, on els reconnait, ragarde oui lui qui a la 50 ! Tandis qu'avec le Powerbook : ah wé l'autre intello avec son ordi.
:rateau:


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> A 16 ans, les filles sont futiles, les gars qui arrivent en bécane, on les regarde, ils enlèvent leurs casques on les regardent, on els reconnait, ragarde oui lui qui a la 50 ! Tandis qu'avec le Powerbook : ah wé l'autre intello avec son ordi.
> :rateau:


que de généralités ... tu me déçois n'Avril


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

Oui, mais faut pas se voiler la face c'est comme ca...
Et ca tue beaucoup ca.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mai 2005)

youhouhouuuuuuuuuu mes dernières analyses de thèse !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> youhouhouuuuuuuuuu mes dernières analyses de thèse !


 
Youppppy !!!!  


(pour un coup que quelqu'un est content    )


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais faut pas se voiler la face c'est comme ca...
> Et ca tue beaucoup ca.


non c'est des généralités, à 16 ans j'étais pas "futile" et j'étais pas la seule ... on peut dire la même chose mes mecs et ça sera ... pas forcément vrai (ptet un petit peu plus quand meme je sais pas :/)

SM


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> SM


 

T'es Sado-Mazochiste maintenant ?


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> T'es Sado-Mazochiste maintenant ?


pourquoi "maintenant" ? on se connait ? on n'as pas élevé les marguerites ensemble que je sache


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> A 16 ans, les filles sont.... des filles..., les gars qui arrivent en bécane, on les regarde, ils enlèvent leurs casques on les regardent, on els reconnait, ragarde oui lui qui a la 50 ! Tandis qu'avec le Powerbook : ah wé l'autre intello avec son ordi.
> :rateau:



_Maïwen, ne lit pas   :rose:_

Tout dépend le genre de filles que tu veux pécho  Genre seulement bonne au lit ou qui ont un truc à dire...  L'avantage du deuxieme choix, c'est qu'on peut leur apprendre à etre bonne au lit... par contre, pour les autres, leurs apprendre à dire des truc interessants, c'est pas gagné... (genre poisson rouge)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi "maintenant" ? on se connait ? on n'as pas élevé les marguerites ensemble que je sache


 
T'es pas du Pas de Calais... tu peut pas comprendre...  une expression toute faite comme le   "hen" à la fin de chaque phrase de l'accent parisien    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> _Maïwen, ne lit pas  :rose:_
> 
> Tout dépend le genre de filles que tu veux pécho  Genre seulement bonne au lit ou qui ont un truc à dire...  L'avantage du deuxieme choix, c'est qu'on peut leur apprendre à etre bonne au lit... par contre, pour les autres, leurs apprendre à dire des truc interessant, c'est pas gagné... (genre poisson rouge)


 
D'un autre coté au lit tu t'en fout  t'es pas là pour discuter


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

Je rame, je rame...
Ralala le choix est dur.
Maiwen tu as raison :love:
J'aimerais tellement te croire, il serait temp que j'ouvre les yeux.

iDiot


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je rame, je rame...
> Ralala le choix est dur.


 
Crucial


----------



## katelijn (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je suis perdu, c'est quoi le mieux devant les filles :
> 
> La 50, tu menmène faire un tour ? ou le PB, tu me montre ?



Eh ben, petit, t'es mal parti
 :mouais: 
Bon a toi de voir: les andouilles avec une neureone en orbite la 50 

Les interresées par toi (et tes neurones) le PB


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> _Maïwen, ne lit pas   :rose:_
> 
> Tout dépend le genre de filles que tu veux pécho  Genre seulement bonne au lit ou qui ont un truc à dire...  L'avantage du deuxieme choix, c'est qu'on peut leur apprendre à etre bonne au lit... par contre, pour les autres, leurs apprendre à dire des truc interessants, c'est pas gagné... (genre poisson rouge)


faut boycoter une telle façon de penser ... d'écrire plutôt, après tu penses ce que tu veux , mais si tu voulais pas que je lise, fallait l'écrire en crypté parce que là c'est raté   c'est tellement bas, tellement petit ... j'en perds mes mots tiens


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si c'est une bonne moto ca dépend ... moi je prend les deux hein  :love:




enfin il y a mieux que la moto ...  ... des billets d'avion long courrier : Tahiti, bora bora, les caraïbes ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

>


Poisson rouge ?


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté au lit tu t'en fout  t'es pas là pour discuter



Evidement... vu sous cet angle... Mais je voyais plutot une relation sérieuse, genre... plus de 2 semaines


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je rame, je rame...
> Ralala le choix est dur.
> iDiot et maiwen vous avez raison :love:
> J'aimerais tellement vous croire, il serait temp que j'ouvre les yeux.


évite de dire IDiot et maiwen dans la même phrase silteplait    et surtout "vous avez raison", je crois bien que c'est pas compatible


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non c'est des généralités, à 16 ans j'étais pas "futile" et j'étais pas la seule ... on peut dire la même chose mes mecs et ça sera ... pas forcément vrai (ptet un petit peu plus quand meme je sais pas :/)
> 
> SM



a 16 ans ont est jeune et con :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouiii c'est ça ... ça me fait penser à une copine  :love:



Elle se souvient que c'est ta copine?
 :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Evidement... vu sous cet angle... Mais je voyais plutot une relation sérieuse, genre... plus de 2 semaines


Si la fille est canon ça peut durer bien plus !


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Elle se souvient que c'est ta copine?
> :affraid:  :affraid:


souvent non


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> faut boycoter une telle façon de penser ... d'écrire plutôt, après tu penses ce que tu veux , mais si tu voulais pas que je lise, fallait l'écrire en crypté parce que là c'est raté  c'est tellement bas, tellement petit ... j'en perds mes mots tiens



Pardon de t'avoir déçu Maïwen :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Pardon de t'avoir déçu Maïwen :rose:


T'as plus aucune chance .... désolé


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Pardon de t'avoir déçu Maïwen :rose:


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Pardon de t'avoir déçu Maïwen :rose:


deux personne désolée dans la même soirée    c'est fort   

je suis pas véritablement déçue mais juste un peu ... désapointée par un esprit étroit


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> évite de dire IDiot et maiwen dans la même phrase silteplait    et surtout "vous avez raison", je crois bien que c'est pas compatible



Vois la vérité en face... Nous sommes fait l'un pour l'autre :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas véritablement déçue mais juste un peu ... désapointée par un esprit étroit


 
J'allais sortir un vanne marrante... mais bon... je vais éviter sinon je vais me faire tuer....


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Vois la vérité en face... Nous sommes fait l'un pour l'autre :love:


désolée j'ai déjà prévu quelque chose pour les deux semaines à venir


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes fait l'un pour l'autre :love:



OOOOOoohohohoh !!!
:casse:


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> deux personne désolée dans la même soirée    c'est fort
> 
> je suis pas véritablement déçue mais juste un peu ... désapointée par un esprit étroit



Ne te fourvoit pas sur mon compte


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Clique un peu ici pour voir


 
   Je me demande qui t'a filé le lien   (j'ai une version de ce lien avec un trojan si tu veut embéter les PC users   )


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> désolée j'ai déjà prévu quelque chose pour les deux semaines à venir




tout a fait !  un peu de sérieux voyons


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Ne te fourvoit pas sur mon compte


trop tard   
je m'en vais soigner Avril, il a pris un sacré coup pov ti nounou  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> désolée j'ai déjà prévu quelque chose pour les deux semaines à venir


 
hé hé, jt'ai gillé iDiot


----------



## katelijn (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> A 16 ans, les filles sont.... des filles..., les gars qui arrivent en bécane, on les regarde, ils enlèvent leurs casques on les regardent, on els reconnait, ragarde oui lui qui a la 50 ! Tandis qu'avec le Powerbook : ah wé l'autre intello avec son ordi.
> :rateau:



Change de coin  T'es entourée d'andouilles  

Et puis, on écoute sa maman, elle a de la jugeote, elle!


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

Tadammammaaaam  !!!!!
:love:


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> désolée j'ai déjà prévu quelque chose pour les deux semaines à venir



Oh :rateau: :casse:

_La Terre n'a jamais porté un homme aussi triste et désespéré qu'en ce jour... _


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Tadammammaaaam !!!!!
> :love:


 
BAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Oh :rateau: :casse:
> 
> _La Terre n'a jamais porté un homme aussi triste et désespéré qu'en ce jour... _


 

Heu... laisse moi réfléchir... heu... si !!!! Lionel Jospin quand il s'est pris sa raclée !!!


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Heu... laisse moi réfléchir... heu... si !!!! Lionel Jospin quand il s'est pris sa raclée !!!



Oui possible... mais c'etait pas pour les meme raison... A moins qu'il se soit fait largué par Madame Lionel Jospin par la meme occasion  (si Madame Lionel Jospin il y a  )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

En attendant tu peut te rabattre sur la soeur du cousin du Dj


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> En attendant tu peut te rabattre sur la soeur du cousin du Dj




c'est vieux pour moi ça


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je m'en vais soigner Avril, il a pris un sacré coup pov ti nounou  :love:





			
				Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Tadammammaaaam  !!!!!
> :love:



La Avril... Je te tire mon chapeau, ta réussi à emballer sans moto ni PB  

Jaloux...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Le popol style !!! ça c'est la classe !!!!   :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

/me se tate entre les flooders de macG et son pote qui va acheter sa 50....

Oh et puis zut !
Le PB:love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> La Avril... Je te tire mon chapeau, ta réussi à emballer sans moto ni PB
> 
> Jaloux...


 
Qu'es ce qui te dis qu'il a emballé


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> * Avril-VII se tate entre les flooders de macG et son pote qui va acheter sa 50....
> 
> 
> Oh et puis zut !
> Le PB:love:


 

Bien !!!


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> La Avril... Je te tire mon chapeau, ta réussi à emballer sans moto ni PB
> 
> Jaloux...


c'est toi qui t'emballe mossieur


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Qu'es ce qui te dis qu'il a emballé



Elle va le soigné... et elle a mit le bonhomme plein de coeur et tout...


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> * Avril-VII se tate entre les flooders de macG et son pote qui va acheter sa 50....
> 
> 
> Oh et puis zut !
> Le PB:love:




/me a le permis, mais pas Avril VIII (enfin lui il a un cheval  )


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Elle va le soigné... et elle a mit le bonhomme plein de coeur et tout...


huhu c'est parce que Avril c'est mon chouchou


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi qui t'emballe mossieur




Mossieur?  Moi je m'emballe... tu crois?


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi qui t'emballe mossieur




un peu de scotch ?


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> huhu c'est parce que Avril c'est mon chouchou



je suis jaloux


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

*Et C'est Avec Ce Message Extremement Utile A La Communauté Macgéenne Que J'écris Mon 700ème Post Sur Macgé !!!!!*


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> huhu c'est parce que Avril c'est mon chouchou



/me est complètement in love....

:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un peu de scotch ?


 
Ou du Shaterton !


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> * Avril-VII est complètement in love....
> 
> :love::love::love:




/me ce demande comment vont les copines de Avril VII


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> *Et C'est Avec Ce Message Extremement Utile A La Communauté Macgéenne Que J'écris Mon 700ème Post Sur Macgé !!!!!*





			
				La bécane qui fait sa fière parcequ'elle a un nouveau serveur a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Bravo !


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> *Et C'est Avec Ce Message Extremement Utile A La Communauté Macgéenne Que J'écris Mon 700ème Post Sur Macgé !!!!!*



on va tous mourir :/


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

/me les a oubliés et ne pense plus qu'a maiwen...


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> youhouhouuuuuuuuuu mes dernières analyses de thèse !



Avec ce cri tu devrais peut-être faire une analyse d'urine on sait jamais ...  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Ou du Shaterton !



moi je suis plus gaffeur ça laisse pas de trace


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> * Avril-VII est complètement in love....
> 
> :love::love::love:



Ben voila... le probleme est résolu non? Plus besoin de PB ni de petrolette  

Maîwen en fait chaviré des coeurs ce soir...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bravo !


 
Merci



			
				Maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on va tous mourir :/


 
Merci quand même


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> * Avril-VII les a oubliés et ne pense plus qu'a maiwen...




/me pense que Avril VII n'a pas de parole


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Ben voila... le probleme est résolu non? Plus besoin de PB ni de petrolette
> 
> Maîwen en fait chaviré des coeurs ce soir...


malheureusement, maïwen n'a qu'un coeur et comme le lui a si bien fait remarqué mackie , 2 mains seulement ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

/me pense qu'Avril-7234567890 devrait arréter de penser tout haut


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Maîwen en fait chaviré des coeurs ce soir...




_iceberg droit devant _


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Titanic 3


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * macinside pense que Avril VII n'a pas de parole



/me à l'intime conviction que si.


_pfff ils disent tous ca._


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> malheureusement, maïwen n'a qu'un coeur et comme le lui a si bien fait remarqué mackie , 2 mains seulement ...




et n'aura qu'un seul homme dans ces bras


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

Juste pour dire que je ne suis pas encore un homme.
_Je joue à quoi là ?_


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et n'aura qu'un seul homme dans ces bras


et ne sais pas encore lequel


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2005)

*Qu'est ce que vous avez tous à écrire en couleur Milka ?* :mouais:


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Titanic 3



Tiens? :mouais: J'ai du louper le 2 alors...  Personne veut me raconter?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 2 mains seulement ...


/me se demande si maiwen réfléchit quelquefois avant de parler... parce que là bon... c'est pas que j'ai l'esprit ma tourné... mais bon.... jveux pas dire... mais là !


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 2 mains seulement ...




qui sont d'ailleurs magnifiques, tout comme tes jolies yeux et bien sur ton sourire ...  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> *Et C'est Avec Ce Message Extremement Utile A La Communauté Macgéenne Que J'écris Mon 700ème Post Sur Macgé !!!!!*




*Floodeur....*


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour dire que je ne suis pas encore un homme.
> _Je joue à quoi là ?_




ah un jeu qui n'est pas de ton age


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qui sont d'ailleurs magnifiques, tout comme tes jolies yeux et bien sur ton sourire ...  :love:  :love:


chut   
tu racontes encore ma vie  :rose:


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

/me se demande si macinside ne devrai pas aller se coucher, demain il a école...

J'ai dit quoi ?
Trop tard.


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et ne sais pas encore lequel




_je ne sais lequel choisir, par qui me laisser séduire_ 

je devrais faire le ménage dans itunes :rateau:


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et ne sais pas encore lequel



Je suis volontaire!  

:casse:

Bon ça va j'arrete... J'ai compris... j'ai plus aucune chance... :rose:


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> * Avril-VII se demande si macinside ne devrai pas aller se coucher, demain il a école...
> 
> 
> J'ai dit quoi ?
> Trop tard.




/me a eu son bac il y a 4 ans

/me est sortie de l'école il y a 4 ans


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Bon... zut j'ai loupé le début de star wars... heureusement que je l'ai déjà vu  bonne nuit les floodeurs !


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Je suis volontaire!
> 
> :casse:
> 
> Bon ça va j'arrete... J'ai compris... j'ai plus aucune chance... :rose:




un de moins sur la liste


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Mai 2005)

Allé, bonne nuit à tous !
Demain, moi j'ai école ...
J'ai été ravis de discuter avec vous tou!
Merci 

:love::love::love::love::love:
/me s'est bien amusée avec cette commande ce soir...


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

la liste des prétendent c'est raccourcit  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Allé, bonne nuit à tous !
> Demain, moi j'ai école ...
> J'ai été ravis de discuter avec vous tou!
> Merci
> ...


Bonne nuit toi


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Allé, bonne nuit à tous !
> Demain, moi j'ai école ...
> J'ai été ravis de discuter avec vous tou!
> Merci
> ...




oui finit les bétises

bonne nuit


----------



## kathy h (30 Mai 2005)

bonsoir tout le monde


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un de moins sur la liste



Il ne peut en rester qu'un et mackie tiens la corde ...


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a 16 ans ont est jeune et con :rateau:


Oui! Et à 20 ans on est invincibles, c'est ça :rateau:


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

Bon... mi to je vais allé au bed  Tout seul...  

Maïwen... ne me souhaite pas bonne nuit... tu me briseras encore plus le coeur :rateau:

Bonne nuit à tous! 

_Bon sang, j'ai flooder comme jamais ce soir... Demain, pas de bar... promis_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui! Et à 20 ans on est invincibles, c'est ça :rateau:


 
Tu viens de comprendre !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> _Bon sang, j'ai flooder comme jamais ce soir... Demain, pas de bar... promis_


 
Trop tard ! Tu es accros !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir kathy ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bon... mi to je vais allé au bed  Tout seul...
> 
> Maïwen... ne me souhaite pas bonne nuit... tu me briseras encore plus le coeur :rateau:
> 
> ...


j'ai honte d'avoir causé un tel élan floodesque  :rose: 

'nuit iDiot


----------



## kathy h (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir kathy ! :love: :love: :love:



Bonsoir toi 
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (30 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir toi
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Bonsoir :love: kathy, Stargazer et les autres


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai honte d'avoir causé un tel élan floodesque  :rose:
> 
> 'nuit iDiot



Oui élan floodesque on va dire ça .....


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

Salut franswa ça farte ? :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Tu aurais dit quoi toi Stargazer ?


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui! Et à 20 ans on est invincibles, c'est ça :rateau:




non, même pas a 23 :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut franswa ça farte ? :rateau:


 ouais ça gaz pecap et toi ? :love:


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde




bonsoir kathy


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ouais ça gaz pecap et toi ? :love:



Comme une petrolette de compèt' !   :love:


----------



## kathy h (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir kathy




bonsoir..

je viens d'ajouter " La femme à la tronçonneuse" dans mon album " Pas pour tout public"  ça fait peur non?     ( c'est moi qui porte la tronçonneuse )


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir..
> 
> je viens d'ajouter " La femme à la tronçonneuse" dans mon album " Pas pour tout public"  ça fait peur non?     ( c'est moi qui porte la tronçonneuse )


vous êtes belles toutes les deux


----------



## Franswa (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comme une petrolette de compèt' !   :love:


 je dois dire que je ne connaissais pas les compétition de pétrolette... :love:


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la liste des prétendent c'est raccourcit  :rateau:


Oui, mais je suis encore là


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

salut franswa


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Un Jedi doit avoir l'engagement le plus profond, l'esprit le plus sérieux. Celui-ci depuis très longtemps je l'observe et toute sa vie, il a regardé vers l'avenir, vers l'horizon. Jamais l'esprit là ou il était, hum! A ce qu'il faisait


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais je suis encore là




va te coucher gamin


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

On va devoir passer le bar en mode "interdit aux moins de 16 ans"


----------



## katelijn (30 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comme une petrolette de compèt' !   :love:



Pollueuse,va


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Pollueuse,va


 coucou toi :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

bonsoir a tous....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

'Soir


----------



## katelijn (30 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir a toutes et tous


----------



## Franswa (30 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir a tous....


 Salut stook


----------



## katelijn (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> coucou toi :love:



 Ça va?


----------



## kathy h (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes belles toutes les deux



merci 
 :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

bsoir les gens d'ici
gnack gnack les raviolis du lundi etaient bon


----------



## Franswa (30 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> bsoir les gens d'ici
> gnack gnack les raviolis du lundi etaient bon


 cool


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir..
> 
> je viens d'ajouter " La femme à la tronçonneuse" dans mon album " Pas pour tout public"  ça fait peur non?     ( c'est moi qui porte la tronçonneuse )



C'est mecanique une tronconneuse ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> cool



Raviolis maison je precise 
Pas en boite
Fait avec mes ptites mimines


----------



## Franswa (30 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Raviolis maison je precise
> Pas en boite
> Fait avec mes ptites mimines


 doit être trop bon !!! comment tu fais ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Je vous laisse pour le moment les amis.


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> doit être trop bon !!! comment tu fais ? :love:



Oula on fait une pate a partir de farime de ble
Une farce a partir de boeuf bien hache avec tomate, oignons, thym, basilic et autres condiments
On fait une plaque de pate fine
Par dessus on etale la farce
On remet une plaque de pate fine
On passe un outil rond cannele qui decoupe des raviolis et en meme temps colle la pate
On fait cuire les raviolis poses dans un egouttoir deux minutes dans de l'eau chaude 
Ensuite egoutter
Mettre au four
Chapelure dessus
Et on deguste


----------



## Franswa (30 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vous laisse pour le moment les amis.


 A plus tard Cor


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Mai 2005)

ppff pas l'courage de bosser


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à stook.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Commence a me les g.......


----------



## Franswa (30 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Oula on fait une pate a partir de farime de ble
> Une farce a partir de boeuf bien hache avec tomate, oignons, thym, basilic et autres condiments
> On fait une plaque de pate fine
> Par dessus on etale la farce
> ...


 Vraiment l'air TROP BON mais super LONG à faire


----------



## Franswa (30 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ppff pas l'courage de bosser


 Va bosser tout de suite !!! 

Ou autre version : 


Va PAS bosser


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à stook.
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> Commence a me les g.......



mais qu'est-ce que j'ai encore fait..........

....

merci...


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment l'air TROP BON mais super LONG à faire



C'est sur mais mille fois meilleur qu'en boite 
Et heureusement   
Une bonne heure de boulot
15 minutes de degustation
Mais quelle degustation
En plus si tu prend un bon vin leger francais du genre Saumur Champigny de l'annee derniere c'est du delice


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'est-ce que j'ai encore fait..........
> 
> ....
> 
> merci...




Rien justement
Tiens au faite, ajoute QuickTime pour le lien que tu connais 
Me dis ce que tu en pense si tu peux svp


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à dcz_.

Alors la je vais cRiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiER


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Rien justement
> Tiens au faite, ajoute QuickTime pour le lien que tu connais
> Me dis ce que tu en pense si tu peux svp



....je croyais que ce lien etait temporaire, et par megarde, je l'ai perdu, tu me le renvois ou tu sais...., merci...


----------



## Franswa (30 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur mais mille fois meilleur qu'en boite
> Et heureusement
> Une bonne heure de boulot
> 15 minutes de degustation
> ...


  j'aurais bien voulu être à ta table ce soir  :love:


----------



## Franswa (30 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à dcz_.
> 
> Alors la je vais cRiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiER


 et moi ça marche ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ....je croyais que ce lien etait temporaire, et par megarde, je l'ai perdu, tu me le renvois ou tu sais...., merci...



Parti le lien
C'est un lien qui s'eternise on va dire
Mais il n'est que tempo car quand le contenu sera mis en ligne le lien disparaitra


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> et moi ça marche ?



Yes


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

Bon tous parti(e)s mater la tronconneuse ? 
Attention a ce qu'elle ne coupe pas


----------



## Franswa (30 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Yes


 merci


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> merci




Pas de koi 
Pas de koi


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Mai 2005)

Je vais aller faire une provision de RedBull pour la nuit, parce que sinon j'arriverai jamais à tenir... eeet ouais, quand on s'y prend trop tard pour faire son boulot, faut assumer après 
Par contre, c'est systématiquement la même chose, je m'y prends trop tard, je me jure de ne plus me laisser déborder par le travail à l'avenir, et chaque fois je ne fous RIEN jusqu'à la dernière minute... Je dois être déficient mentalement c'est pas possible autrement


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> merci




Et  a toi aussi


----------



## Franswa (30 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aller faire une provision de RedBull pour la nuit, parce que sinon j'arriverai jamais à tenir... eeet ouais, quand on s'y prend trop tard pour faire son boulot, faut assumer après
> Par contre, c'est systématiquement la même chose, je m'y prends trop tard, je me jure de ne plus me laisser déborder par le travail à l'avenir, et chaque fois je ne fous RIEN jusqu'à la dernière minute... Je dois être déficient mentalement c'est pas possible autrement


 je suis pareil mais EXACTEMENT pareil  Toujours au dernier moment  Et souvent ça marche bien :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aller faire une provision de RedBull pour la nuit, parce que sinon j'arriverai jamais à tenir... eeet ouais, quand on s'y prend trop tard pour faire son boulot, faut assumer après
> Par contre, c'est systématiquement la même chose, je m'y prends trop tard, je me jure de ne plus me laisser déborder par le travail à l'avenir, et chaque fois je ne fous RIEN jusqu'à la dernière minute... Je dois être déficient mentalement c'est pas possible autrement



Heu,  il y a pas un truc dans Tiger qui te permet de gerer ton emploie du temps ? 
Rappelle moi son nom svp


----------



## Franswa (30 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Et  a toi aussi


 de rien


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> de rien



Mais je t'en prie
Tout le plaisir fut pour moi 

On est cap de faire cent flood rien qu'en remerciement   tous les deux


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à dcz_.
> 
> Alors la je vais cRiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiER


Essaye aussi ici pour voir, on sait jamais :love:


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aller faire une provision de RedBull pour la nuit, parce que sinon j'arriverai jamais à tenir... eeet ouais, quand on s'y prend trop tard pour faire son boulot, faut assumer après


Tiens, cadeaux


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, cadeaux


 Heum merci mais je suis pas 100% persuadé de l'efficacité je t'avoue...


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Essaye aussi ici pour voir, on sait jamais :love:




Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.


Je le mord ce truc

Je le mord ce truc

Je le mord ce truc

Je le mord ce truc

Je le mord ce truc

Je le mord ce truc

Je le mord ce truc


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

du red bulls je vais en commandé un demi semi si sa continue




 les gens que j ai pas encore vu


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Heum merci mais je suis pas 100% persuadé de l'efficacité je t'avoue...


Moi qui me décarcasse pour te trouver du redbull à cette heure ci 
Et voilà comment tu me remercie 

:hein: Je ne sais pas quoi penser, est-ce finit entre nous :love:


:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

:rose: :rose:


----------



## katelijn (30 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, c'est systématiquement la même chose, je m'y prends trop tard, je me jure de ne plus me laisser déborder par le travail à l'avenir, et chaque fois je ne fous RIEN jusqu'à la dernière minute... Je dois être déficient mentalement c'est pas possible autrement



Pas du tout, ça s'appelle de l'optimisme    

C'est plus dur de vider une bouteille à moitié pleine qu'une bouteille à moitié vide


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Parti le lien
> C'est un lien qui s'eternise on va dire
> Mais il n'est que tempo car quand le contenu sera mis en ligne le lien disparaitra



super, je le met dans mes signets......je regarde ça demain dans l'aprem, tranquille....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout, ça s'appelle de l'optimisme
> 
> C'est plus dur de vider une bouteille à moitié pleine qu'une bouteille à moitié vide


 haha moui, on pourrait voir ça comme ça... mais toujours est-il que si je m'y prends plus tôt, j'ai plus de temps pour paufinner mon layout et mon code (c'est pour un site en flash), et c'est forcément meilleur au final... si seulement je pouvais être ne fut-ce qu'un tout ptit peu moins con...   :sleep:


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super, je le met dans mes signets......je regarde ça demain dans l'aprem, tranquille....




ils font des messe-basse


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super, je le met dans mes signets......je regarde ça demain dans l'aprem, tranquille....



Ok ok ok et merci mais entre temps j'aurais mis iTunes  jj'espere


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ils font des messe-basse




Pas du tout on discute de Tiger 
Tout simplement
Si si je t'assure


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout on discute de Tiger
> Tout simplement
> Si si je t'assure



de tigre alors se sait pas moi je le cherche dans la jungle mais de nos jours la chasse au tigre s'est pas se qui est le plus fructueux en plus on peut même pas les tué alors


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Mai 2005)

a tous

je vous conseille M6

un film d'horreur de premiere classe 

allez zou je cours le mater un max


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ils font des messe-basse



c'est pas des messe-basse, ce sont des MPQC (messages privé qui compte...)


le flood, c'est un metier.....


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas des messe-basse, ce sont des MPQC (messages privé qui compte...)
> 
> 
> le flood, c'est un metier.....




le mpqc sa j adore enfin une bonne invention


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Mai 2005)

Et voilà, j'ai mes redbull  (avec 5 y'a moyen de tenir la nuit jpense)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Mai 2005)

Au fait, si vous avez 2sec, jettez un ptit coup d'oeil sur le lien que je donne dans ce fil ça en vaut vraiment la peine


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Mai 2005)

le bar de nuit est ouvert .. passez nous voir à l'occasion


----------



## Franswa (31 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, si vous avez 2sec, jettez un ptit coup d'oeil sur le lien que je donne dans ce fil ça en vaut vraiment la peine


 Tu peux m'envoyer le lien en MP, ça m'interresse pour mon blog ===> signature :love: merci


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, si vous avez 2sec, jettez un ptit coup d'oeil sur le lien que je donne dans ce fil ça en vaut vraiment la peine



le site est super bien fait j aime beaucoup apres le truc version pub i pod y en a de trop on en voie sur tout les site il y a juste seluit de la rue que j aime bien sa change un peut.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le site est super bien fait j aime beaucoup apres le truc version pub i pod y en a de trop on en voie sur tout les site il y a juste seluit de la rue que j aime bien sa change un peut.


 Ah bon? C'est la première fois que je voyais un truc comme ça moi :rose:
Sinon, on est d'accord, le site est magnifique


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le site est super bien fait j aime beaucoup apres le truc version pub i pod y en a de trop on en voie sur tout les site il y a juste seluit de la rue que j aime bien sa change un peut.


itou, toys !!
les users parlent des iPod comme les "girls" de leurs Gucci©
ça deviend lourd...


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? C'est la première fois que je voyais un truc comme ça moi :rose:
> Sinon, on est d'accord, le site est magnifique



y en a des tone de fausse pub ipod!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> y en a des tone de fausse pub ipod!


 Je te crois, c'est juste que je ne passe pas ma vie à chercher tout ce qui parle d'Apple... 
Sorry pour le déjà vu alors, je trouvais juste ça bien poilant :rateau:


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je te crois, c'est juste que je ne passe pas ma vie à chercher tout ce qui parle d'Apple...
> Sorry pour le déjà vu alors, je trouvais juste ça bien poilant :rateau:



tu a deja du voire celle la s'est une de mes préféré


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu a deja du voire celle la s'est une de mes préféré


 MDR...
là, au moins, c'est drôle !!  :rateau: 

[mode:aide-mémoire]_penser à bouler toys dès que vBulletin sera d'accord_ [/mode:aide-mémoire]


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> MDR...
> là, au moins, c'est drôle !!  :rateau:
> 
> [mode:aide-mémoire]_penser à bouler toys dès que vBulletin sera d'accord_ [/mode:aide-mémoire]



merci  



bon j ai un vieux mal de tête (merci le dentiste) donc s'est la derniere clope et au lit


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

J'arrive pas à la voir, il me manque un module externe capable de lire ce type de MIME d'après ce que me dit Safari...


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive pas à la voir, il me manque un module externe capable de lire ce type de MIME d'après ce que me dit Safari...



ta quick time?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ta quick time?


 bah oui...


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> bah oui...



il l'utilise pour lire la video chez moi s'est louche que sa marche pas chez toi :mouais: 

la je peut pas te dire


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il l'utilise pour lire la video chez moi s'est louche que sa marche pas chez toi :mouais:
> 
> la je peut pas te dire


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

je vais faire dodo y a mon oreiller que m'appelle bonne nuits faite de beaux rêve


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

Bon allez, sur ce, moi jvais m'en griller une puis jvous laisse, j'ai beaucoup de boulot devant moi...


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

bon clope et je part......  si,si je vous assure je part apres !


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

clope aussi, y a que des fumeurs ici.....


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> clope aussi, y a que des fumeurs ici.....




bien faut croire qu'il y a pas mal de stress dans le coin (insomie ordi .... sa fait pas mal de facteur)


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> clope aussi, y a que des fumeurs ici.....


  

et devinez ce que j'ai entre l'index et le majeur de la main gauche ??

 :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> et devinez ce que j'ai entre l'index et le majeur de la main gauche ??
> 
> :rose:



Laisse-moi deviner, je vais trouver ... :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Laisse-moi deviner, je vais trouver ... :rateau:  :rateau:


Stargazer,
j'suis une *fille* 

et pis zhom est couché... donc ça peut être qu'une cigarette...


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Sauf que, maintenant, la cigarette est toute consumée...

et faut que j'aille sortir mon troupeau

pour pouvoir aller au dodo  :rateau:


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

pareil good night


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer,
> j'suis une *fille*
> 
> et pis zhom est couché... donc ça peut être qu'une cigarette...



Je ne pensais point à cela ... Tu t'es grillée toute seule !  

Mais avant bonsoir ! :love:


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ne pensais point à cela ... Tu t'es grillée toute seule !
> 
> Mais avant bonsoir ! :love:


j'suis pas encore partie   ...


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> j'suis pas encore partie   ...



Non mais je te dis bonsoir car je viens d'arriver ! 
Je demande pas à ce que tu partes !


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je te dis bonsoir car je viens d'arriver !
> Je demande pas à ce que tu partes !


 :rateau: 
excuse, mais je t'ai dis  chez les users of night...
that's why  !


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mai 2005)

Oui mais je réponds ici pour pas flooder là-bas !


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Ta y est, j'ai sorti mon troupeau.

Me suis rendue compte que la mienne a mal à la queue...
et pas qu'un peu   
J'espère que ça ira mieux demain


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Le plus drôle, dans l'histoire,
c'est que je me demande comment elle a pu se faire mal...

Parce qu'en ce moment, j'ai une autre chienne en pension.
La mienne est en chasse. L'autre la monte...

_Si, si, vous avez bien lu : une chienne monte une autre chienne   _ 

Sauf que l'autre, elle a du y aller un peu trop fort


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Sur ces bonnes paroles (  ),
j'suis en train de fumer ma dernière (tiens, ça me rappelle quelque chose...)
et, zou, je file (j'suis décidée, ça y est)


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Au cas où,
si elles nous font des petits,
y'en a qui sont interessés ???  






_Tiens, j'crois que j'avais jamais encore floodé en solo..._


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Allez... bonne nuit !!









_et un p'tit 5 à la suite   
j'avais pas encore fait non plus.

Mouais, ben  c'est pas une victoire, hein   _


----------



## elektroseb (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Allez... bonne nuit !!
> 
> _et un p'tit 5 à la suite
> j'avais pas encore fait non plus.
> ...



Bonne nuit


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Allez... bonne nuit !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mince t'es déjà partie ...  

Bonne nuit alors ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> _et un p'tit 5 à la suite
> j'avais pas encore fait non plus.
> 
> Mouais, ben  c'est pas une victoire, hein   _



mon record est de 11 a la suite.........

electroseb 
stargazer, toujours là...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

stook t'as changé d'avatar! je te reconnais à peine...


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> stook t'as changé d'avatar! je te reconnais à peine...



bah, j'ai commencé avec un portrait de face, puis de trois quart, voila mon plus bô profil...
je le gardais pour mes 5000 mais j'en ai d'autre.....


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mai 2005)

J'aime bien ton nouvel avatar stook !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

bon ça va, j'avance super bien dans mon boulot là... j'mérite bien une ptite cig et un redbull  (oui, je vis sainement  )


----------



## Avril-VII (31 Mai 2005)

Les flooders...
* Avril-VII a ajouté une petite touche à sa signature :love: *


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

dur dur cette nuit blanche, j'ai bien la tête dans l'... là  :sleep: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Bonne journée les amis


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Bonjour les floodeurs !

(je vais mettre le flood mode en pause parce que mes partiels arrivent et faut que je bosse    )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mai 2005)

*C'est parce que tu dois réviser tes cours* 
que tu as mis une icône PDF ?

 :mouais:


----------



## laurent_iMac (31 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est parce que tu dois réviser tes cours*
> que tu as mis une icône PDF ?
> 
> :mouais:





mais non tu as pas compris 
il doit encapsuler plein plein plein plein plein plein de donnees dans sa toute minuscule minuscule minuscule minuscule petite tete   
ceci expliquant cela


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> (je vais mettre le flood mode en pause parce que mes partiels arrivent et faut que je bosse    )



Mouahahahahahahaha, même pas cap'


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> mais non tu as pas compris
> il doit encapsuler plein plein plein plein plein plein de donnees dans sa toute minuscule minuscule minuscule minuscule petite tete
> ceci expliquant cela



Alors, il aurait mieux fait de mettre un ".sit" !


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mai 2005)

Bonjour quand même


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mai 2005)

*Non merci*
ça ira comme ça


----------



## laurent_iMac (31 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, il aurait mieux fait de mettre un ".sit" !





ze te le fais pas dire


----------



## laurent_iMac (31 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour quand même



bjour aussi :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Seulement si on joue à cache-cache dans le sahara  :rateau:



Mouahahahahahahaha.
Ce mec a décidément plein d'humour.   :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> (je vais mettre le flood mode en pause parce que mes partiels arrivent et faut que je bosse    )





*Eh mec !*
Tu n'es qu'à 14 messages / jour et tu veux lever le pied !?!?

  :rateau:


----------



## laurent_iMac (31 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Eh mec !*
> Tu n'es qu'à 14 messages / jour et tu veux lever le pied !?!?
> 
> :rateau:



Mouarffff 
j'en suis a 1.74 et j'ai pete mon score 
bon sur que je chipotte mais en tout cas je me trouve bien causeux


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est parce que tu dois réviser tes cours*
> que tu as mis une icône PDF ?
> 
> :mouais:


  














Charlub, tu en fait trop là!!


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée les amis





			
				Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les floodeurs !





			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour quand même





			
				laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> bjour aussi :rose:


 bonjour tout le monde, même le stormtrooper là au milieux


----------



## laurent_iMac (31 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde, même le stormtrooper là au milieux




 tout seul 

et il fait beau
les femmes sont belles
aaaaaaaaaaaaah cet ete quand elles vont etre toutes bronzees
miam miam
j'en salive d'avance :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde, même le stormtrooper là au milieux



Ouais, çà vaut mieux, sinon c'est un coup de blaster


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> tout seul
> 
> et il fait beau
> les femmes sont belles
> ...



Toi, faudrait pas que j'te présente ma voisine, tu nous saloperais tous les parquets, à baver comme ça !


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

:sleep: bonjour 

gKartan

 -lepurfilsdelasagesse-

 Charlub

Val... et ceux que j'ai pas vu ou dont je me rappelle pas le pseudo  :hein:


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

salut


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

coucou blandine


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, çà vaut mieux, sinon c'est un coup de blaster


C'est marrant, quand je tape blaster dans google image, il me propose ça


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

bonjour toys


----------



## laurent_iMac (31 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, faudrait pas que j'te présente ma voisine, tu nous saloperais tous les parquets, à baver comme ça !



mais non mais non
serait plutot de ce genre la ....






enfin un peu mais pas trop quand meme 
et si cela plait bien sur a ta voisine


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> mais non mais non
> serait plutot de ce genre la ....
> 
> 
> ...



Je vois le genre ... "Tire sur tout ce qui bouge, sans avoir peur de s'en*rayer*"


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> mais non mais non
> serait plutot de ce genre la ....
> 
> 
> ...



ce serait pas un lapin super feroce qui saute a la jugulaire!


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, quand je tape blaster dans google image, il me propose ça




Blast it !   :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ce serait pas un lapin super feroce qui saute a la jugulaire!


----------



## Zheng He (31 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous, comment allez vous ce matin ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, comment allez vous ce matin ?



Tiens, voici venir le dernier ours de Haute Savoie ...  roudoudou


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mai 2005)

*C'est le tradada des users de l'aurore ici ?*


----------



## Zheng He (31 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, voici venir le dernier ours de Haute Savoie ...  roudoudou



Aujourd'hui roud il est tout content parceque hier il a reçu la nouvelle batterie de son ibook, et puis un ipod 20Go, j'aurais jamais cru que ça puisse être aussi petit.


----------



## Zheng He (31 Mai 2005)

Sinon Pascal77 ça bosse dur ce matin ?


----------



## illya Milapine (31 Mai 2005)

Plop - Gasp - ZouigZouig - Argh - Slurp !!!!!


*Gniarf* 


Tchô !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui roud il est tout content parceque hier il a reçu la nouvelle batterie de son ibook, et puis un ipod 20Go, j'aurais jamais cru que ça puisse être aussi petit.



Pitin©, j'avais 'achment sousestimé le décalage horaire avec la Haute Savoie, ils sont déjà à noël là bas !


----------



## Zheng He (31 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pitin©, j'avais 'achment sousestimé le décalage horaire avec la Haute Savoie, ils sont déjà à noël là bas !



Non c'est parce que j'ai fait une bonne action la semaine dernière. J'ai sauvé 50 Go de données à ma femme sur son G5 ça représentait une centaine d'heures de travail, alors du coup j'ai eu le droit à un beau cadeau, en plus j'en avais envie depuis pas mal de temps. Je suis tout content. Je vais pouvoir danser comme dans la pub


----------



## Zheng He (31 Mai 2005)

Je viens de tomber la dessus


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

il a pas tore


----------



## duracel (31 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il a pas tore



Il n'as pas store?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

comment vosu allez en ce *mardi*radieux ?      


moi je continue a me prendre la tete avec les fotos des enfants
decidement je n'arrive a rien   


bonne jounée a tous !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (31 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comment vosu allez en ce *mardi*radieux ?





vosu bien moi aussi


----------



## iDiot (31 Mai 2005)

Salut tout le monde 

Bonjour Princess, hello Laurent 

Mardi radieux... c'est vite dit tout ça  Mais j'ai connu pire, ça va... Je vais mangé, bon 'app à tous


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

C'est la guerre au boulot...
Mon Chef est tout fou, il change tout le temps d'avis...
Vivement ce soir, que je sois au calme chez moi, devant mon piti mac :love: ...


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## laurent_iMac (31 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est la guerre au boulot...
> Mon Chef est tout fou, il change tout le temps d'avis...
> Vivement ce soir, que je sois au calme chez moi, devant mon piti mac :love: ...



Sors ton sabre laser
Et zou
Fait lui une coupe de cheveux style moumoutte qui c'est envole 
Apres tu verra il sera tout gentil


----------



## iDiot (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour




........

Bonjour... :love:  

Comment tu vas?


----------



## laurent_iMac (31 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde
> 
> Bonjour Princess, hello Laurent
> 
> Mardi radieux... c'est vite dit tout ça  Mais j'ai connu pire, ça va... Je vais mangé, bon 'app à tous



  
Tiens un plus pour le dejeuner ....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Bonne après-midi à tous


----------



## laurent_iMac (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour



 

Et deux de plus pour la journee ....  

Normal tu es une femme :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Sors ton sabre laser
> Et zou
> Fait lui une coupe de cheveux style moumoutte qui c'est envole
> Apres tu verra il sera tout gentil


 

Je voudrais bien, mais j'ai plus de piles dans mon sabre laser, t'en aurais pas 4 à me preter... 

Sinon, je vais avoir du mal à lui sabrer les cheveux, il ne lui en reste que quelques un... 
Mais bon, ca ira mieux ce soir...


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> ........
> 
> Bonjour... :love:
> 
> Comment tu vas?


très bien et toi ?   (remis de tes émotions d'hier soir ?    :rateau: )

coucou laurent_ibook


----------



## Patamach (31 Mai 2005)

hello 
ca gazouille ?  :style:


----------



## iDiot (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> très bien et toi ?   (remis de tes émotions d'hier soir ?    :rateau: )



Mmmh... Oui, je pense bien  Sinon... je vais bien, enfin... comme on peut allé une semaine avant les derniers examens en tant qu'étudiant


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Mmmh... Oui, je pense bien  Sinon... je vais bien, enfin... comme on peut allé une semaine avant les derniers examens en tant qu'étudiant


les derniers ?? les premiers tu veux dire, non ?


----------



## iDiot (31 Mai 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> hello
> ca gazouille ?  :style:



Salut toi 

How do you do u 2?


----------



## iDiot (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les derniers ?? les premiers tu veux dire, non ?



Hin hin hin... tres marrant... je me marre... :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Salut toi
> 
> How do you do u 2?


clap clap , je m'en vais écouter le stade de France


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> clap clap , je m'en vais écouter le stade de France




tu l'entend de chez toi ?


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu l'entend de chez toi ?


fais pas celui qui connaît pas franc!ois pérusse toi   
 (t'es pas entrain de manger ?   )


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fais pas celui qui connaît pas franc!ois pérusse toi
> (t'es pas entrain de manger ?   )




si, un verre dans la main gauche, une tarte a la fraise dans la droite et le coude droit sur la souris Apple


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si, un verre dans la main gauche, une tarte a la fraise dans la droite et le coude droit sur la souris Apple



Le coude gauche pour taper sur le clavier ?


----------



## iDiot (31 Mai 2005)

Hello Charlub 

Comment ceti que tu vas bien aujourd'hui?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Hello Charlub
> 
> 
> Comment ceti que tu vas bien aujourd'hui?




Hello !  je reste discret  j'ai dis que je mettait le flood mode en pause ce matin


----------



## iDiot (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hello !  je reste discret  j'ai dis que je mettait le flood mode en pause ce matin



... c'est ce que j'avais dit hier soir aussi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

bonne journée tout le monde.....


----------



## iDiot (31 Mai 2005)

Allé, je retourne en cours moi. 

Bonne aprem tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Allé, je retourne en cours moi.
> 
> Bonne aprem tout le monde



Pareil


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

bien mangé je vais bossé (des que j ai mes putain de dossier)


----------



## Grug (31 Mai 2005)

moi aussi  :love:


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi  :love:


tien j ai mangé un de tes potes se midi


----------



## Grug (31 Mai 2005)

moi une de tes copines  




:rose:
:hosto:
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tien j ai mangé un de tes potes se midi



carré, avec les yeux dans les coins


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi une de tes copines
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rhooo, t'as pas honte ? Devant tout le monde !     



			
				vBulletin qui me frustre a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi une de tes copines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:love: bonne réponce  :love: je m'incline


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> carré, avec les yeux dans les coins



non grillé


----------



## Zheng He (31 Mai 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
RHOOOO moi j'aime bien les petits matou


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

vBulletin qui me frustre a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.


Moi j'peux !!


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'peux !!



moi aussi nanananaire


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

j ai un probleme dans ma galerie de photo qui sait ou je peut trouvé de l aide


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j ai un probleme dans ma galerie de photo qui sait ou je peut trouvé de l aide


Sur MacGé...   

 je sors...


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j ai un probleme dans ma galerie de photo qui sait ou je peut trouvé de l aide


Surement dans les "forums création" section "photo"


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Sur MacGé...
> 
> je sors...




oui j ai chargé des photos dans le mauvais dossier et je n arrive pas a les déplacés


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

non, demande dans vous etes ici......

salut Blandi et Toys


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Ici on est que des floodeur !!  on sait pas faire grand chose d'autre   :rateau:


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, demande dans vous etes ici......
> 
> salut Blandi et Toys


c'est la galerie de MacGé dont Toys parle   

 stook
Euh... ton nouvel avatar est un peu sous-exposé.
T'étais en contre-jour ?


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Ici on est que des floodeur !!  on sait pas faire grand chose d'autre   :rateau:



s'est vrai en même temps s'est pour ca que je suis ici  
et que je fait que des bétise (quant es pas la) ho la vache je vient d'avoire une remonté de sabine paturel

 stook sa rooule


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub

Tiens, j'ai croisé un de tes portraits, sur le net...






et, au fait, c'est pour quoi, finalement, l'avatar "PDF" ???

nous faire croire que tu bosses ???


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

Bye tout l'monde, je vais me coucher moi, cette nuit blanche m'a trop cassé... :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est vrai en même temps s'est pour ca que je suis ici
> et que je fait que des bétise (quant es pas la) ho la vache je vient d'avoire une remonté de sabine paturel
> 
> stook sa rooule



ça roulera dans 1heure...

@Balndineww: oui, il est sous-exposé car je me fais discret.....je poste autant mais comme ça ça ce voit moins...


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça roulera dans 1heure...
> 
> @Balndineww: oui, il est sous-exposé car je me fais discret.....je poste autant mais comme ça ça ce voit moins...


dans 1 heure, déjà en week-end   


sinon, Baldwwwine, c'et peut-être pas mal, non plus... 

mais c'est pas un nom de garçon ??? :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> dans 1 heure, déjà en week-end
> 
> 
> sinon, Baldwwwine, c'et peut-être pas mal, non plus...
> ...



non, pas en week end....mais quand ca roule, ca roule.....

bon, désolé....faute de frappe....B.L.A.N.D.I.N.E.W.W.

voila, bonne journée Blandineww.....(je sais pas pourquoi mais ma main droite tappe certaine lettre plus vite que la gauche....du coup, ça donne Bal au lieu de bla )


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Charlub
> 
> Tiens, j'ai croisé un de tes portraits, sur le net...
> 
> ...




    


Sinon, pour l'avatar, c'est un secret, je te contacte plus tard par MP pour t'expliquer


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

suppression des langues etrangere en cour.....ça faisait un bail que je ne l'avait fait....
et surprise, 1,3go de ressources inutiles....
c'est mon DD qui sera comptent.....


ps: pour ton avatar charlub, tu aurais pu choisir le PDF d'apercu....


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, pas en week end....mais quand ca roule, ca roule.....
> 
> bon, désolé....faute de frappe....B.L.A.N.D.I.N.E.W.W.
> 
> voila, bonne journée Blandineww.....(je sais pas pourquoi mais ma main droite tappe certaine lettre plus vite que la gauche....du coup, ça donne Bal au lieu de bla )


mais c'était de _l'humoureuuu..._ 

Pis, j'risque pas de me vexer :
1/ obigée de relire au moins 2 fois pour ecluser toutes mes fautes de frappe à moi (va trop vite...)
2/ un pseudo n'est qu'un pseudo 

tiens, j'dois plus venir assez souvent ici, 
maintenant, on me prend au sérieux


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour l'avatar, c'est un secret, je te contacte plus tard par MP pour t'expliquer


T'as changé de signature, aussi ...

y'a plus de chocolat    :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> mais c'était de _l'humoureuuu..._
> 
> Pis, j'risque pas de me vexer :
> 1/ obigée de relire au moins 2 fois pour ecluser toutes mes fautes de frappe à moi (va trop vite...)
> ...



non,non, c'est moi qui est oublié mes smlileys.....quand je les prends sur mon serveur je les mets apres et là, j'ai oublié...mais je deconnais moi aussi....pas de bleme....


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, pas en week end....mais quand ca roule, ca roule.....
> 
> bon, désolé....faute de frappe....B.L.A.N.D.I.N.E.W.W.
> 
> voila, bonne journée Blandineww.....(je sais pas pourquoi mais ma main droite tappe certaine lettre plus vite que la gauche....du coup, ça donne Bal au lieu de bla )



Ben t'en a raté une autre, il y a TROIS "W" à Blandinewww   


A part ça, géniales tes photos d'Avignon.


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'en a raté une autre, il y a TROIS "W" à Blandinewww
> 
> 
> A part ça, géniales tes photos d'Avignon.



Pitin® j'y arriverai jamais.....blabinewww, non, blandiniouw, non plus
Blandinewww....gagné.....bon, dorenaveant c'est blandy.....

merci pour les photos....


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'en a raté une autre, il y a TROIS "W" à Blandinewww


Vi...
d'ailleurs, faudra que je songe, un de ces 4,
à me "pondre" un vrai pseudo...
celui-là, c'est de l'epoque où je n'avais pas de PDA
Etant incapable de retenir plusieurs noms utilisateurs, mots de passe...
j'ai collé partout le même "nom"  :rose: 
et les 3 "w" c'était pour Wild Wild West (j'étais une fan des mystéres de l'ouest, pitite... et pis zeme bien Will Smith) combiné au World Wide Web...

-edit- j'oubliais aussi les problèmes de "pseudonyme déjà pris. Vous pouvez choisir machintruc_*512*"   berk


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

bon, j'y vais, @demain....


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'y vais, @demain....


demain, programme chargé (surtout que là, je fais rien...   )


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Charlub
> 
> Tiens, j'ai croisé un de tes portraits, sur le net...
> 
> ...



non, le vrai Charlub, c'est lui:


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> non, le vrai Charlub, c'est lui:


ah bon   

j'trouvais pourtant que ça sonnait bien 

Charles-Hubert de Montmirail...

toute déçue je suis


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> ah bon
> 
> j'trouvais pourtant que ça sonnait bien
> 
> ...




Fiat pas gaffe Blandinwww, c'est de "l'humour" version Fab'Fab


----------



## playaman (31 Mai 2005)

Hop ! 

*300*


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

ha non 301


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> ah bon
> 
> j'trouvais pourtant que ça sonnait bien
> 
> ...



Ca ne vaut pas le coup, va...


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Fiat pas gaffe Blandinwww, c'est de "l'humour" version Fab'Fab


vi, vi, j'avais compris...


			
				blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> toute déçue je suis


et ça, c'était le mien !!


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne vaut pas le coup, va...


ha bon... tu le connais bien, toi, le Charlub ???
et y vaut pas le coup, alors ?

   :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Coucou


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> ha bon... tu le connais bien, toi, le Charlub ???
> et y vaut pas le coup, alors ?
> 
> :rose:  :rateau:



Non, désormais, je l'ignore...


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

recoucou Macgé   

(6 heures de cinéma dans la journée, j'aime ça  :hein: )


----------



## Patamach (31 Mai 2005)

Hier j'ai compris que je devais aller me coucher apres avoir cliqué 3 fois sur une mouche qui se collait sur mon écran pour la dégager ... :king:
super interessant


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

un petit 

je reviens  de mes 2 satané fotos....

j'ai reussi a faire le calque, maintenant je n' arrive pas a le placer ailleur que au centre...

vous pensez que je vais y arriver pour la fin de semaine?


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Hier j'ai compris que je devais aller me coucher apres avoir cliqué 3 fois sur une mouche qui se collait sur mon écran pour la dégager ... :king:
> super interessant


j'adore


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen (j'ai adoré ton dock - j'sais pas si t'avais vu  :love: )

 Patamach - pas grave, je suis la reine des posts trèèèèèès intéressants, aujourd'hui  :rateau: 

 Robertav - mais ouiiiiii, tu vas y ariiver
et sinon, fait comme moi, pense à la décoloration !!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Robertav - mais ouiiiiii, tu vas y ariiver
> et sinon, fait comme moi, pense à la décoloration !!





franchement je commence a en avoir assez

j'ai envoyé un mp a une amie , voir s'elle peut et veut faire le travail a ma place
moi je commence a etre plus que decouragé   

si ça continue, je prends mon apn , les 2 pestes , je les colles devant un arbre et
je vais faire une foto unique .......direction fnac , imprimé , emballé


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> maiwen (j'ai adoré ton dock - j'sais pas si t'avais vu  :love: )
> 
> Patamach - pas grave, je suis la reine des posts trèèèèèès intéressants, aujourd'hui  :rateau:
> 
> ...


oui j'ai lu  ça fait plaisir , si tu veux les icones je peux te les envoyer et le wall il est ... Retrouvable


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

vos messages sont trop longs pour du flood


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai lu  ça fait plaisir , si tu veux les icones je peux te les envoyer et le wall il est ... Retrouvable


je crêve d'envie d'en avoir un si beau...
mais ça veut dire que je me mette au boulot ??


----------



## iDiot (31 Mai 2005)

Coucou tous les floodeurs...  

Je vous ais pas trop manqué?  


Non... ne répondez pas, ça vaut mieux... :rateau: Mon égo risque d'en prendre un coup :casse:

Ça a été l'aprem?


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> vos messages sont trop longs pour du flood




tiens, j'ai des nouvelles à te donner de mon chien, si tu veux  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

non...


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> non...


c'est pour iDiot ou iMoi, la réponse ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mai 2005)

Ah les vacances...


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'ai des nouvelles à te donner de mon chien, si tu veux :rateau:


 
Tu utilises un sac plastique ou un gant?


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah les vacances...


 
Tu pars pas en Vendée?


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour iDiot ou iMoi, la réponse ???


 
iDiot


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah les vacances...


  à ce point...



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> Tu utilises un sac plastique ou un gant?


un sac !! tu veux que j'en fasse quoi avec un gant ???


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour iDiot ou iMoi, la réponse ???




les 2 ?


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> à ce point...
> 
> 
> un sac !! tu veux que j'en fasse quoi avec un gant ???


 
ba...rien..


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les 2 ?


 
bingo


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

sinon, ça va?


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> à ce point...
> 
> 
> un sac !! tu veux que j'en fasse quoi avec un gant ???


étouffer ton chien, parce que les crottes etc devant chez moi j'en ai marre !!  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Tu pars pas en Vendée?


----------



## iDiot (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> iDiot



Euh...  C'était la réponse à propos de l'aprem ou l'autre...? :mouais:

_Si j'étais toi, je dirais que c'est pour l'aprem... _


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bingo




*superrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!!!*


dis moi vite : j'ai gagné quoi ?


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> étouffer ton chien, parce que les crottes etc devant chez moi j'en ai marre !! :rateau:


 
toi aussi? :love: 


 

les coréens ont quand même énormément de bon sens


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *superrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> dis moi vite : j'ai gagné quoi ?


 
heu...ba...je sais pas où manger ce soir..


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> un sac !! tu veux que j'en fasse quoi avec un gant ???


'fin, dès fois, j'ai oublié LE sac...
alors, j'pique un gratuit à la boulangère,
pour les feuilles de journal...


Tu vois, Patamach, pas-sion-nant !!


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Euh...  C'était la réponse à propos de l'aprem ou l'autre...? :mouais:
> 
> _Si j'étais toi, je dirais que c'est pour l'aprem... _


 
ba justement, t'es pas moi


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> étouffer ton chien, parce que les crottes etc devant chez moi j'en ai marre !!  :rateau:






assassine !!!!!!!      


je vais de ce pas appeler B.B.  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> assassine !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> je vais de ce pas appeler B.B. :mouais:


 
ya plus de place dans le sac pour B.B..faudra repasser.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu...ba...je sais pas où manger ce soir..






vians chez moi......j'habite chez maman


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> étouffer ton chien, parce que les crottes etc devant chez moi j'en ai marre !!  :rateau:


c'est pas l'mien  :rateau: 
avec moi, si c'est pas dans l'herbe (petit coin "privé" dans la résidence)
c'est dans le caniveau (bien dressé  ) et ramassé !!

toujours plus propre et moins malodorant que les mecs qui pissent dans les cages d'escaliers ou le long des murs...


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vians chez moi......j'habite chez maman


 
   

...



heu, je peux ramener mon chien?


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> toujours plus propre et moins malodorant que les mecs qui pissent dans les cages d'escaliers ou le long des murs...


 
tu peux toujours essayer le coup du sac plastique


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mai 2005)

Pour les chiens, une seule solution: le claquage de beignet sur le pavé. Et pour leurs maitres: écrasage de blair dans la merde...  
Et encore, je reste calme...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas l'mien  :rateau:
> avec moi, si c'est pas dans l'herbe (petit coin "privé" dans la résidence)





tu en a de la chance !!!!!!!!!  


le mien (que j'ai viré depuis longtemp ) n'amait pas le "petit" jardin ( 25 ares)
il preferait le tapis de MA salle de bain !!!!!! :mouais:


----------



## iDiot (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba justement, t'es pas moi



Dieu m'en garde  

Aie  :casse:


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pour les chiens, une seule solution: le claquage de beignet sur le pavé. Et pour leurs maitres: écrasage de blair dans la merde...
> Et encore, je reste calme...


 
je crois que Charlub va rappliquer, t'es encore là?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu, je peux ramener mon chien?





voir message 5173  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu, je peux ramener mon chien?





voir message 5169  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Dieu m'en garde
> 
> Aie :casse:


 
Ton dieu ne pourra te sauver cette fois



(quelqu'un a un sac plastique à me prêter?  )


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu peux toujours essayer le coup du sac plastique


MDR mais j'peux plus bouler avant 24h...

le seul hic : les choper sur-le-coup !!


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> MDR mais j'peux plus bouler avant 24h...
> 
> le seul hic : les choper sur-le-coup !!


 
sur quel coup?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah les vacances...



C'est ton choix   
Je ne pensait pas avoir été insultant... bref... je ne comprend vraiment pas ta réaction... un peut puéril quand même non ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> MDR mais j'peux plus bouler avant 24h...
> 
> le seul hic : les choper sur-le-coup !!








opsssss : j'ai lu : le couper sur-le-coup


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton choix
> Je ne pensait pas avoir été insultant... bref... je ne comprend vraiment pas ta réaction... un peut puéril quand même non ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## iDiot (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Ton dieu ne pourra te sauver cette fois
> 
> 
> 
> (quelqu'un a un sac plastique à me prêter?  )



Noooooooooooooooooooon pas le sac plastiiiiiiiiiiiic


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Noooooooooooooooooooon pas le sac plastiiiiiiiiiiiic


 
trop tard ça va couper


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

>


 
tu aimes le plastique?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Le plastique pour quoi ?


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Le plastique pour quoi ?


 
trop tard...


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

on se barre 1H et ya plein de page de flood 

s'est quoi se bordel!

mais que fait la police


----------



## Avril-VII (31 Mai 2005)

Passage en vitesse

 Tout le monde 
Je suis depuis chez un ami...
Pc connexion 128K :rateau:

Maiwen :love:


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on se barre 1H et ya plein de page de flood
> 
> s'est quoi se bordel!
> 
> mais que fait la police


 
tu me feras le plaisir de ne pas faire trop de bruit.

merci


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on se barre 1H et ya plein de page de flood
> 
> s'est quoi se bordel!
> 
> mais que fait la police



Elle attend que Nicolas revienne au ministere de l'intérieur


----------



## iDiot (31 Mai 2005)

Vous connaissez la différence entre une moule et un pull over?


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je crois que Charlub va rappliquer, t'es encore là?


M'en fous, je le vois plus... Il peut dire ce qu'il veut!!!


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Passage en vitesse
> 
> Tout le monde
> Je suis depuis chez un ami...
> ...




votre message comporte 153 virus il ne peut être ouvert!  

voulez vous le supprimé ?


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez la différence entre une moule et un pull over?


 
oui, et on s'en fout en fait


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sur quel coup?


... ceux qui pissent sur les murs  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Elle attend que Nicolas revienne au ministere de l'intérieur


 
tu l'appelles par son petit nom celui là...bon, je t'ignore désormais


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

un pul aver sa moule
une moule sa pue l'overe

ses nul mais  :love:


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un pul aver sa moule
> une moule sa pue l'overe
> 
> ses nul mais :love:


 

SAC PLASTIQUE DE BLANDINEWWW REQUISITIONNE!


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, je le vois plus... Il peut dire ce qu'il veut!!!



T'as paumé tes lunettes, ou ta vue a baissée d'un coup ?


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as paumé tes lunettes, ou ta vue a baissée d'un coup ?


 
le pauvre, il est accablé depuis deux jours


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> SAC PLASTIQUE DE BLANDINEWWW REQUISITIONNE!



on peut faire des petit trou pour que je respire?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as paumé tes lunettes, ou ta vue a baissée d'un coup ?



Non, juste une crise d'ignorite aigüe


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on peut faire des petit trou pour que je respire?


 
non, c'est bien cela l'intérêt.


----------



## iDiot (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui, et on s'en fout en fait



T'es pas marrant... T'as finit de me casser tout le temps? 

Re aie... :casse:

Je sens qu'on veut pas de moi ce soir... :rateau:

AIEEEEE :casse: :casse:

Bon ça va je sors...


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est bien cela l'intérêt.



bon alors je vais mourrir

je vous offre mes point disco


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas marrant... T'as finit de me casser tout le temps?
> 
> Re aie... :casse:
> 
> ...


 
reste heu, je vais faire quoi, moi?


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le pauvre, il est accablé depuis deux jours



Non, ça va. Pour tout te dire, ça va même bien en fait... Mieux, ce serait une insulte aux gens qui vont bien...


----------



## iDiot (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> reste heu, je vais faire quoi, moi?


Marre d'être ton souffre douleur!  

VIVA LA REVOLUTIONE!!!

PS: trouve juste quelqu'un d'autre pour taper dessus, ça me suffira... 

genre... Charlbub...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas marrant... T'as finit de me casser tout le temps?
> 
> Re aie... :casse:
> 
> ...



T'inquiète pas. Toi au moins tu sais que tu dis des conneries   . Faute avouée est à moitié pardonnée... Hein Charlub? (j'adore, je peux lui parler sans lireses réponses, c'est top...  )


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai que ça soulage vachement ! 

Tu voit, même sans lire tes messages Fab'Fab, je sait aussi te répondre


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

bon, c'est fini, les deux tourtereaux ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mai 2005)

y dit quoi là? Rien d'intéressant? Ah... Comme d'hab' alors...


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

ils ont pas bientôt fini ces 2 la!!!
Allez vous mettre sur la tête sur ichat ou msn un bon coup, et apres, venez vous réconcilier ici!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Je suis certain qu'il à encore critiqué l'intéret de mes messages sur le bar des flooders


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ils ont pas bientôt fini ces 2 la!!!
> Allez vous mettre sur la tête sur ichat ou msn un bon coup, et apres, venez vous réconcilier ici!


ouais... dommage, y'a plus le thread des râleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ils ont pas bientôt fini ces 2 la!!!
> Allez vous mettre sur la tête sur ichat ou msn un bon coup, et apres, venez vous réconcilier ici!



En fait, c'est lui qui est faché, je sait pas si tu a suivit l'histoire dès le début, mais j'ai toujours pas vraiment compris là raison de sa prise de tête


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub... et mon MP, alors


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Je suis certain qu'il à encore critiqué l'intéret de mes messages sur le bar des flooders


Allez donc faire un tour par ichat, vous vous mettez correctement dans les dents, avec les armes si vus voulez, et revenez ici après!

Non, mais c'est vrai, vous arrivez à polluer un thread de floodeur!!!


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'est *lui*  ... (le reste on s'en fout !  )


FabFab est un homme


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Charlub... et mon MP, alors



Je te l'envoi demain soir, on a pas finit de tout préparer     


Bon, Fab'Fab, je t'ai retiré de ma liste d'ignorés, parce que.... j'ai toujour pas compris l'intéret :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> FabFab est un homme



Ben... je sait pas....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

C'est mort ici non ?


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

c'est toujours calme vers cette heure ci...
Ca se reveille vers 20h30-21h d'habitude...


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est mort ici non ?


désolée, j'étais partie ...euh...

_sortir les chiens_ :rateau:


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> désolée, j'étais partie ...euh...
> 
> _sortir les chiens_ :rateau:




..m'étonnerais que t'aies ramassé...pas partie longtemps


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ..m'étonnerais que t'aies ramassé...pas partie longtemps


tu fais grosse commission, toi, dès que tu vas aux wawa ???
   
et pis... c'était dans l'herbe !!


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> étouffer ton chien, parce que les crottes etc devant chez moi j'en ai marre !!  :rateau:




change de chez toi


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> change de chez toi


je demande que ça moi


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> decidement je n'arrive a rien


Si, à faire chavirer mon coeur :love:


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un petit
> 
> je reviens  de mes 2 satané fotos....
> 
> ...


Mais oui!  

 princess


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Si, à faire chavirer mon coeur :love:


hep hep hep t'es déjà occupé toi   c'est ma révélation qui te fait fuire ?  :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>


Moi aussi je sais faire


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

>


Ca aussi


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon alors je vais mourrir
> 
> je vous offre mes point disco


Volontier Toys, je ne manquerais pas de te le rappeller


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hep hep hep t'es déjà occupé toi   c'est ma révélation qui te fait fuire ?  :rateau:


OUI  :mouais:

Mais je t'aime quand même :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> désolée, j'étais partie ...euh...
> 
> _sortir les chiens_ :rateau:


Ah bon?  ...  ça s'appelle comme cela maintenant?   :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> OUI  :mouais:
> 
> Mais je t'aime quand même :love:


malheureux amour à sens unique


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> malheureux amour à sens unique



il a de la chance, avec l'arrivé de l'été, toutes les vestes sont en solde


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a de la chance, avec l'arrivé de l'été, toutes les vestes sont en solde


tu comptes remplacer ta vieille adidas ?


----------



## Franswa (31 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a de la chance, avec l'arrivé de l'été, toutes les vestes sont en solde


 Il m'en faudrait plus souvent pour être tranquille   :love:


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il m'en faudrait plus souvent pour être tranquille   :love:


il en demande   ben si t'en veux, y'a qu'a demander hein


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu comptes remplacer ta vieille adidas ?




j'ai aussi un blouson lewis


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi un blouson lewis


ne jouons pas sur les mots, une veste est une veste


----------



## Grug (31 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi un blouson lewis


 que 2 ???
 mais qu'as tu fait de ton printemps ?


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> que 2 ???
> mais qu'as tu fait de ton printemps ?


Grug


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

bonsoir les floodeurs , pour ne pas dire les bran.....    :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ne jouons pas sur les mots, une veste est une veste




il y a des vestes moi agréable que d'autre


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir les floodeurs , pour ne pas dire les bran.....    :love:  :love:


floodeuse ... parce que bran***** ... non ...


----------



## laurent_iMac (31 Mai 2005)

les floodeuses et les floodeurs du soir


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2005)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kathy h._ 

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen._


----------



## playaman (31 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha non 301




C'est juste, mais je venais vous annoncer la bonne nouvelle


----------



## laurent_iMac (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> floodeuse ... parce que bran***** ... non ...



Ah moi j'ai pas dit 
et meme pas pense 
si quand meme un peu :rose:


----------



## laurent_iMac (31 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste, mais je venais vous annoncer la bonne nouvelle




tu es papa pour la 45 eme fois  ?


----------



## Franswa (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il en demande   ben si t'en veux, y'a qu'a demander hein


 nan, j'ai pas envie de demander  J'ai déjà assez à m'occuper sans demander... :love:


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kathy h._
> 
> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen._




Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macinside.


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macinside.


mais arrêtez les zamoureux !!


----------



## Franswa (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais arrêtez les zamoureux !!


 donner des coups de boule, c'est aimer ??? :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> donner des coups de boule, c'est aimer ??? :mouais:


chacun sa façon de s'exprimer


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais arrêtez les zamoureux !!




mais toi aussi il a voulu te bouler le Monsieur


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> donner des coups de boule, c'est aimer ??? :mouais:



dans ce cas qu'est ce qu'on aime et qu'est ce qu'on ai aimé ici 
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> mais toi aussi il a voulu te bouler le Monsieur


Oui, et moi aussi :love:



			
				l'imbécile a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen.


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

Coud'boule vert : espoir
Coud'boule rouge : passion enivrante, voir même pourrie :rateau: :casse:


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

Jaloux le valoriel ?


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> mais toi aussi il a voulu te bouler le Monsieur



un peu de tenu madame


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Coud'boule vert : espoir
> Coud'boule rouge : passion enivrante, voir même pourrie :rateau: :casse:






tu veux un coup passion ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mai 2005)

*Quoi ?*
    

Une thread un coud'boulzZz et j'étais pas au courrant ??? !!!


 :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Jaloux le valoriel ?


NON


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux un coup passion ?


J'aime bien l'espoir, je suis un éternel optimiste...  :siffle


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

pret pour entendre mon coup de rage?   

cela me soulagerait enormement !!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

pret ou pas je poste quand  meme ......


rdv dans 10 minutes !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

Vas y , laches toi


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

il paraît que c'est devenu  un thread à coudboul ici?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Disco(17)  Waou !!!! Dis, macinside, c'est plus des coups de boule ! c'est la discothèque qui tremble non ?


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Disco(17)  Waou !!!! Dis, macinside, c'est plus des coups de boule ! c'est la discothèque qui tremble non ?




ça fait toujours ça la première fois


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pret ou pas je poste quand  meme ......
> 
> 
> rdv dans 10 minutes !!!


----------



## Patamach (31 Mai 2005)

Une histoire une histoire 

Bon d'accord

Au mois de septembre dernier des pti jumeaux sont arrivés dans ma vie :bebe: :bebe: 
il y a une semaine je suis alle voir Star Wars III :casse: 
Depuis j'ai l'impression d'avoir luke et Leia dans mes bras :king: :king: 

Super interessant.


----------



## duracel (31 Mai 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Une histoire une histoire
> 
> Bon d'accord
> 
> ...




Trop intéressante ta vie.


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Une histoire une histoire
> 
> Bon d'accord
> 
> ...


je vois pas trop le rapport entre star wars et tes ptits patamach


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas trop le rapport entre star wars et tes ptits patamach


normal tu devrais réviser


----------



## Patamach (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas trop le rapport entre star wars et tes ptits patamach


 Ce sont des jumeaux garcon / fille
comme dans le film quoi  :rose: 
voila voila  
belles balades dans le coin non


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

tout l'monde!
Je vais me faire une bonne pizza :love:


----------



## Patamach (31 Mai 2005)

ce soir ma femme est pas là je sent que je vais manger des nouilles au ketchup et chanter en calecon du diams dans ma cuisine


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas trop le rapport entre star wars et tes ptits patamach




c'est le coté obscure de la farce :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> ce soir ma femme est pas là je sent que je vais manger des nouilles au ketchup et chanter en calecon du diams dans ma cuisine


ta femme te connaît ? ... imagine ce qu'elle fait quand tu n'est pas là


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mai 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> je vais manger des nouilles au ketchup


pendez-le ! la charte nom de Zeus !


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ta femme te connaît ? ... imagine ce qu'elle fait quand tu n'est pas là



rohhhh voyons maiwen, cela nous regarde pas


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pendez-le ! la charte nom de Zeus !




ta pas 100 pages a sortir ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Je vais regarder un petit film moi


----------



## Patamach (31 Mai 2005)

La derniere fois je l'ai surprise en train d'essayer de corrompre les enfants avec un pepito pour qu'ils arretent de crier.
J'ai sevi immediatement.
Confiscation du gateau.


----------



## Patamach (31 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pendez-le ! la charte nom de Zeus !




c ca ou une boite de thon.


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> La derniere fois je l'ai surprise en train d'essayer de corrompre les enfants avec un pepito pour qu'ils arretent de crier.
> J'ai sevi immediatement.
> Confiscation du gateau.




et après on ce demande pourquoi les enfants n'aiment pas leurs parents


----------



## mado (31 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta pas 100 pages a sortir ?



Yep  D'ailleurs ça a pas beaucoup avancé aujourd'hui


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> La derniere fois je l'ai surprise en train d'essayer de corrompre les enfants avec un pepito pour qu'ils arretent de crier.
> J'ai sevi immediatement.
> Confiscation du gateau.


la pub didiou ! tu donnes des choses trop caloriques à tes enfants et en plus tu en fait de la pub  
c'est mal


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2005)

ce thread est pourri par le marketing


----------



## Patamach (31 Mai 2005)

bon allez ce soir j'ai 1000 messages


----------



## Patamach (31 Mai 2005)

c pas gagné


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ce thread est pourri par le marketing


 Je te le fais pas dire


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je te le fais pas dire



une guinness ?


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je te le fais pas dire


Justement, on t'as rien demander


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> c pas gagné


 
Mackie un client  :modo: 

Se faire bannir avant son 100eme message c'est pas mal non plus


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Justement, on t'as rien demander


mais t'es insolent toi peuti homme !   au bain, tout de suite !!


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

> bof... dans les ressources d?itunes, on voit aussi des icones "ogg" et wma, même sur mac... Alors je crois que je ne crois rien tant que la fonction n?est pas là vraiment.





> Si vous glissez un fichier pdf sur iTunes il va égalment le géré, il affichera une petite icône ne forme de livre si l?on change le titre du fichier dans itunes cela le change aussi le nom du fichier original, un doubleclick lance preview et ouvre le fichier.





> Génial. Je sens qu?on aura bientôt un gadget dashboard qui permettra de lancer un script Automator qui lance iTunes qui accepte un doc pdf qu?il ouvre dans Aperçu...


J'adore les réactions aux news  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Justement, on t'as rien demander








Et un coud'boule pour le Mosieur


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais t'es insolent toi peuti homme !   au bain, tout de suite !!




comment tu mate les mecs :love:


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une guinness ?




j'suis partant


----------



## playaman (31 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> tu es papa pour la 45 eme fois  ?




...Si seulment


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

moi aussi, une pinte de noire, tavernier!!


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

tous des alcolos


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2005)

bon, arreter de boire, nous avons une jeune fille pure et innocente dans la salle


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tous des alcolos



jusqu'à preuve du contraire, c'est un bar ici


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tous des alcolos




ben oui, enfin moi j'arrête de boire


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, enfin moi j'arrête de boire



juste le temps de recommander..


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> jusqu'à preuve du contraire, c'est un bar ici



Un bar vaut 100 000 Pascals ... Vous êtes dans la M ... les mecs !


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> jusqu'à preuve du contraire, c'est un bar ici


j'avais jamais vu ça sous cet angle  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, arreter de boire, nous avons une jeune fille pure et innocente dans la salle


Apres qu'elle ai bu quelques pintes, tu verras si elle est toujours pure et innocente...


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Apres qu'elle ai bu quelques pintes, tu verras si elle est toujours pure et innocente...


sal*** !!! de toute facon j'aime pas l'alcool


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sal*** !!! de toute facon j'aime pas l'alcool


J'en connais beaucoup qui dise ça... avant...


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais beaucoup qui dise ça... avant...


j'ai déjà eu l'occasion   jte dit j'aime pas alors quéqu**** tu me feras pas boire ... naméo


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

tout a commencé samedi quand la fifille (18 ans) du copain de boulot l'homme est debarqué chez nous pendant une semaine parce que son papa cheri
est parti en vacance avec sa copine.......

cette jeune fille et son pere je les ai  vu pour la premiere fois 2 jours avant .....


samedi soir fifille perche (elle est grande 1m79 ) prends une douche .....
premiere demande : shampoins , apres-champings et tout le tralalala parce qu'elle en a pas....ben , cela arrive que on oublie.....  

on passe a table , a elle toute seule elle bouffe une pizza entiere de pizza hut    
pourtant elle est tres mince ....
bon, heuresement que j'ai commandé en quantité et disons qu'elle a bon appetit .....  

dimanche elle part a la piscine ,prends  des fringue dans l'armoire a ma fifille et demande a moi le necessaire  (serviette de plage ect ect) ....
bon là ça me commence a gonfler , elle savait d'aller en piscine , elle ne pouvait pas prendre ses effet personnels ? .....bon, je trouve une vieille serviette et un sac......

elle rentre en fin d'aprem  affamé , elle ouvres les placard et frigo sans demander , mange un tas des gateaux et presque tout le pain destine pour le diner  :mouais: .....le pire , elle bouffe dans la chambre ,pleins des miettes sur le lit  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

ma mamancherie entre temp passe son temp a ramasser derriere elle ses mouchoirs en papier sale qu'elle pose partout et les verres a moitié plein de jus de fruit qu'elle ne termine pas .....sans compter la serviette de plage toute mouillé jeté au sol  sur la moquette

vers 22h me demande ce qu'elle doit faire de ses fringues sales (lequel? elle n'a porté que ceux de ma fille !!! ) et je lui dis qu'elle n'as que a le mettre dans un sac plastique, elle le lavera quand elle rentrera chez elle , moi je suis mauvaise en entretien linge et je ne voudrais pas le lui abimer (gros mensonge mais bon , pas envie de lui faire la bonne )......

lundi matin, hier donc , elle part au lycée , tout habillé et chaussée des fringues de ma fifille (sauf le jeans , ma fille a juste 1m60) ......je verrai par la suite que le meuble a gateaux et chips a pris un sacrée coup , elle les a ammené a l'ecole.....elle est pourtant  censée manger a la cantine a midi

elle rentre apres 18h et se jette encore sur les boites des gateaux .....là , un peu froide je lui dis que chez moi on mage en cuisine , pas dans le lit , surtout pas dans celui de ma fille (qu'elle entre temp commence a peter les plombs)

on mangera a 19h30 parce qu'elle rale avec ma fille  qu'elle a faim....... :mouais: 
 elle  mangera melon , ananas et 3 danette en guise de dessert !!!

puis me demande s'elle peut telephoner au copain quelques minutes : 
elle raccrochera 50 minutes plus tard !!!!    

entre temp n'arrete pas de demander a bioman des clopes , 
elle a compris que si meme je ne dis pas non , mon regard en dis long.......

cette nuit elle s'est levé plusieur fois : mon paquets des clopes est vide ce matin :hein: 

ce matin avant de partir elle remplira encore son sac des boite des gateaux et chips et malgré que ma fille lui a dis non, elle lui prendra quand meme un tshirt ......

ma mere et moi on ramassera encore verres et une multitudes des mouchoirs sales posé partout dans la chambre !!!

elle rentre a 18h ,elle va vite dans la chambre pour enlever le tshirt de ma fille et mettre un de siens ....

 je ne sais pas s'elle me nargue : elle viens me demander s'elle peut prendre un verre d'eau    .....pour un poil je manque de lui repondre acidement de faire comme pour les gateaux , chips , glaces et jus de fruis frais mais bon, soupporton et taison nous !!!!

une amie debarque , on papote et l'heure passe ....a 19h ma fille vient me dire que grande perche veut manger , elle a faim....bioman pete les plombs (nous on mange vers 20h30 ) mais il fait griller les saucisses qui vont avec la salade de ris preparé dans l'apem

pendant ce temp ma fille comme d'habitude prepare la table , pour ensuite la debarasser .....grande perche elle attendra allongé sur le lit qu'on l'appelle pour passer a table et une fois fini elle se levera pour aller a nouveau s'allonger devant la telé sans  meme pas demander par politesse s'elle doit aider    :hein:  :mouais: 

là elle a sa 3 eme glace , fiston pleurniche parce que elle  a mangé la derniere que restait .....


je me demande comment je vais faire pour ne pas eclater , rester calme jusqu'a dimanche !!!!! 


le pere lui n'a pas digné faire signe de vie , pas un coup de telephone, rien......

je ne comprends pas pourquoi il a voulu que sa fille soit chez des personnes pendant son voyage, personnes qu'il ne connait pas a part mon mari sur le boulot ....
surtout qu'elle a 18 ans ....

il a voulu offir en quelques sorte des vacances a sa fille chez moi ?

nourrie /logée/blanchie/sservie  au frais de ma tete?
mais je ne suis pas la bonne a personne moi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ben voila , c'etait mon coup de gueule


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais beaucoup qui dise ça... avant...



le problème, c'est qu'elle ne te connaissent plus après.


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le problème, c'est qu'elle ne te connaissent plus après.


c'est un problème ?  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais beaucoup qui dise ça... avant...



Modération ! Il faut déplacer ce post dans le fil "Avant, pendant ou  après" !


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le problème, c'est qu'elle ne te connaissent plus après.


Tout est dans le dosage... ni trop, ni trop peu  
Je donne des cours sur le dosage, le jeudi et le vendredi soir, de 20h à 21h...


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est un problème ?  :rateau:



pour lui, oui


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Hep les gars !!! y a la rediffusion de l'élection de miss univers sur Paris Première !!! C'est les défilés en maillot de bain en ce moment !!!! :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pour lui, oui


certainement pas pour elle   




c'est drôle je me sens seule là


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> certainement pas pour elle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais non, mais non...   
allez, viens boire un coup pour te remonter le moral, c'est ma tournée


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hep les gars !!! y a la rediffusion de l'élection de miss univers sur Paris Première !!! C'est les défilés en maillot de bain en ce moment !!!! :rateau:




super  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, mais non...
> allez, viens boire un coup pour te remonter le moral, c'est ma tournée


moi pas peur , moi aventurière ... mais non   

ma maman elle m'a dit de jamais boire avec des nains connus  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> certainement pas pour elle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sacrée gamine!


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est drôle je me sens seule là



on est là pour t'aider à surmonter


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

Bon, on n'est pas lundi, donc je poste ici ma blague... : 

C'est samedi après-midi et les parents ont une sacrée envie de faire 
l'amour. Malheureusement pour eux, le petit Pierre-Louis est dans 
l'appartement et comme il risque de pleuvoir, les parents ne 
préfèrent pas qu'il sorte. Alors le papa trouve la solution :
- Pierre-Louis, pourquoi n'irais-tu pas sur le balcon ? Comme ça, tu 
nous raconteras tout ce qui se passe en bas !
Pierre-Louis va sur le balcon et commence son observation. Pendant 
ce temps, les parents passent aux choses sérieuses très 
discrètement.
Pierre-Louis commente ce qu'il voit :
- Il y a une voiture qui se fait remorquer par une dépanneuse dans 
le parking. Tiens, une ambulance vient de passer à toute vitesse. Il 
y a des gens qui rendent visite aux voisins d'a coté .Un moment 
passe puis Pierre-Louis reprend :
-Lili fait du vélo sur le trottoir. Un chien traverse la route. 
Tiens les Martin sont en train de baiser...
A ces mots, les parents de Pierre-Louis sursautent et le papa 
drôlement interloqué demande
- Et comment tu sais ça Pierre-Louis ?
- Parce que leur fils aussi est sur le balcon ! 

Désolé pour les ames sensibles..


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sacrée gamine!


 Patoch, comment va la corse?


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi pas peur , moi aventurière ... mais non
> 
> ma maman elle m'a dit de jamais boire avec des nains connus  :rateau:


Je suis pas nain et je suis pas connu, tu peux donc venir avec moi


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sacrée gamine!


Patochman   
je suis pas une gamine, j'ai juste encore 25 ans pour me fixer   :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Patoch, comment va la corse?



En ce moment, ça commence à être plein de touristes qui conduisent comme des nases...


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas *m*ain et je suis pas connu, tu peux donc venir avec moi


t'as pas de main ?   alors t'es pas pour moi ... je suis la "jeune fille à la main"


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas de main ?   alors t'es pas pour moi ... je suis la "jeune fille à la main"


C'est corrigé...
Et j'ai 2 grandes mains, si ca t'interesse...   :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est corrigé...
> Et j'ai 2 grandes mains, si ca t'interesse...   :rateau:


montre nous, y'a un thread pour ça     :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> montre nous, y'a un thread pour ça     :love:


Un jour surement, un jour... Quand j'aurais la motivation necessaire, et les ongles bien coupés  :rateau: :casse:


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Un jour surement, un jour... Quand j'aurais la motivation necessaire, et les ongles bien coupés  :rateau: :casse:


faut pas proposer ses "deux grandes mains" dans ces cas-là   imposteur  :hein:


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> faut pas proposer ses "deux grandes mains" dans ces cas-là   imposteur  :hein:


Mais elles sont grandes et belles!!
Le problème, c'est que cette semaine, j'ai fait des travaux manuels au taf, et elles sont toutes abîmées... :rose:
La semaine prochaine, c'est promis (si j'oublie pas, j'ai une mémoire de poisson rouge)


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

Saloperie de machine qui fait rien que m'embeter a dit:
			
		

> Message vBulletin
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen.


Si c'est pas une preuve de bonne foi ça...


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mais elles sont grandes et belles!!
> Le problème, c'est que cette semaine, j'ai fait des travaux manuels au taf, et elles sont toutes abîmées... :rose:
> La semaine prochaine, c'est promis (si j'oublie pas, j'ai une mémoire de poisson rouge)


3 secondes, tu risques d'y passer du temps   mais au moins je serai toujours nouvelle à tes yeux ...     :mouais: 

je vais me petit-suicider


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2005)

"la femme qui aime les mains"...
A demain (sans jeu de mots...)  Désolé pour la blague, j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher... :roe:


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> "la femme qui aime les mains"...
> A demain (sans jeu de mots...)  Désolé pour la blague, j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher... :roe:


je pensais que tu rigolais pour la mémoire de poisson rouge ... c'est "la jeune fille à la main" ...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vais me petit-suicider


on dit : masturber, mais ne me remercie pas !


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on dit : masturber, mais ne me remercie pas !


je ne me permettrai pas ... t'es pas sympa mossieur tu m'a fait perdre tous mes mots   

sur ce je vais me coucher   

 bonneunuit


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonneunuit


Je reviens juste à temps pour te souhaiter le même chose


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

Pour ceux qui ne dorment pas encore, la nouvelle version de QuickTime 7.0.1 est disposible via Mise à jour de logiciel : 26 Mo


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

je vais vous laisser 

je vais voir la fin de la partie de foot des chanteurs italiens
qui jouent pour ramasser des fonds pour les enfants pas chanceux   


bonne soirée et bonne nuit a tous !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ne dorment pas encore, la nouvelle version de QuickTime 7.0.1 est disposible via Mise à jour de logiciel : 26 Mo


c'est beaucoup , juste pour un  x.0.1 ... 


à part ça!! coucou les flooders !! wouhhh , savez vous que l'hypocrisie est un masque recommandé dans ces certains milieux conformistes..? .      
j'ai encore eu de quoi réfléchir aujourd'hui...la vie a une logique implacable et ironique ... qui est en bonne position..? qui est en mauvaise?


----------



## katelijn (1 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> c ca ou une boite de thon.



Anda ya! Otro que esta mal de la azotea!


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

Allez zou, juste un tour ici pour vous souhaitez une bonne nuit avant que je ne grimpe voir Morphée :sleep:


----------



## katelijn (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, arreter de boire, nous avons une jeune fille pure et innocente dans la salle



Ah bon???
   
pourquoi pas ??


----------



## duracel (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, arreter de boire, nous avons une jeune fille pure et innocente dans la salle



héhé, plus pour longtemps...


----------



## katelijn (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout a commencé samedi quand la fifille (18 ans) du copain de boulot l'homme est debarqué chez nous pendant une semaine parce que son papa cheri
> est parti en vacance avec sa copine.......
> 
> cette jeune fille et son pere je les ai  vu pour la premiere fois 2 jours avant .....
> ...



Eh ben dis donc, bon courage :affraid:  :affraid:
 :mouais:  :mouais: 
Tu cherches à être canonisé?
Faudrait peut-être que tu lui expliques comment ça se passe chez toi!
Ça ne lui fairait pas de mal, et a toi non plus !!
Faut que tu lui dises que chez toi ça ne se passe pas comme ça, essaye, peut être que ça s'arrangera.
Purée, c'est long jusqu' à dimanche


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ne dorment pas encore, la nouvelle version de QuickTime 7.0.1 est disposible via Mise à jour de logiciel : 26 Mo


 ouaip, c'est fait 
D'après le site de MacGe, la mise à jour _"corrige plusieurs erreurs importantes, améliore la sécurité et offre une meilleure compatibilité avec Final Cut Studio."_ Bon ben tant mieux


----------



## kathy h (1 Juin 2005)

ce soir au lieu de flooder je me suis prise la tête  avec un virus pour window ( ouf mais bon... ) qui est arrivé sur mon bureau comme par enchantement...... ( j'ai ouvert un fil : téléchargement Etrange )


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

First petit coucou du matin à tout le monde 

J'éspère que vous avez bien sleepé (non pas slipé, sleepé... dormis quoi... NON pas slipé, D-O-R-M-I-S... dormis dormis dormis... :hein: )

Ben moi appararement non... pourtant... mais je serais bien resté dans mon petit nid douillet :love:

Enfin bref, quand faut se lever, faut se lever 

Allé, moi je vais allé petit déjeuné.

Bonne journée tout le monde


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout a commencé samedi quand la fifille (18 ans) du copain de boulot l'homme est debarqué chez nous pendant une semaine parce que son papa cheri
> est parti en vacance avec sa copine.......
> 
> cette jeune fille et son pere je les ai  vu pour la premiere fois 2 jours avant .....
> ...


é
la casse couille


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout a commencé samedi quand la fifille (18 ans) du copain de boulot l'homme est debarqué chez nous pendant une semaine parce que son papa cheri
> est parti en vacance avec sa copine.......
> 
> cette jeune fille et son pere je les ai  vu pour la premiere fois 2 jours avant .....
> ...



Elle est bonne ?

Y a peut être moyen de moyenner non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2005)

ça doit en faire des km de kiki à cet age là !!!


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2005)

Je sens que robertav va nous faire un feuilleton et que ça va finir en fait-divers :

"Drame Épouvantable dans un quartier pourtant tranquille : une jeune fille de bonne famille sans casier judiciaire massacrée à coups de cafetière dans une autre famille pas moins bonne.

Notre correspondant nous signale que la coupable a voulu à tout prix passer le ramasse-miettes (particulièrement usé au demeurant) pour retrouver tous les morceaux

La police se perd en conjectures sur les causes du crime (accessoirement, ladite police se plaint que le frigo est quasiment-vide et que travailler dans ces conditions, c'est pas humain)"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout a commencé samedi quand la fifille (18 ans) du copain de boulot l'homme est debarqué chez nous pendant une semaine parce que son papa cheri
> est parti en vacance avec sa copine.......
> 
> *RIEN QUE DU CONCENTRÉ DE MALHEUR*
> ...




Je maintiens l'ouverture de mon camp de vacances en Corse pour jeunes filles casse-burnes... Parles-en à ton copain le pignouf...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

non, je me taira , je viendra ici me defouler      


franchement , je comprends pourquoi la mere de cette fille ne la veut plus chez elle
et l'a envoyé habiter chez le pere , au point de ne plus la vouloir meme pas pendant les vacances !!!! :mouais: 


ce matin elle est partie a 7h10 au lieu de 7h45 .....je m'en fiche , c'est pas ma fille
et le pere peut aller se faire voir meme s'il nous a dit de ne pas la laisser aller/venir comme elle l'entends .....il n'avait que l'ammener avec lui a lieu de la refiler a un collegue du boulot !!!


*bon mercredi ​* a tous !!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .je m'en fiche , c'est pas ma fille
> et le pere peut aller se faire voir meme s'il nous a dit de ne pas la laisser aller/venir comme elle l'entends .....il n'avait que l'ammener avec lui a lieu de la refiler a un collegue du boulot !!!



... Il avait surtout à se faire ligaturer la trompe, ce cave!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La police se perd en conjectures sur les causes du crime (accessoirement, ladite police se plaint que le frigo est quasiment-vide et que travailler dans ces conditions, c'est pas humain)"




qu'elle me vide frigo et placard cela passe , s'elle a faim je vais pas encore lui enterdire de manger
(quoi que je me demande comment on peut engourgiter autant de norriture et etre aussi maigre) 
mais que ma fille ou moi meme on doit lui ramasser les  fringues et string sales qu'elle laisse  au sol le matin quand elle part cela me depasse :mouais: 

je vous epargne les details de la salle de bain


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> (quoi que je me demande comment on peut engourgiter autant de norriture et etre aussi maigre)



Tu bisques, hein?
   :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais que ma fille ou moi meme on doit lui ramasser les  fringues et string sales qu'elle laisse  au sol le matin quand elle part cela me depasse :mouais:
> 
> je vous epargne les details de la salle de bain





*La cave*
Je ne vois que cette solution...


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2005)

Robertav, fous-y une mandale à la pouffette. Elle se prend pour quoi?   :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juin 2005)

Une bonne paire de claques remet les idées en place


----------



## NED (1 Juin 2005)

Ouais purée,
la clakouze, la clakouze !
paf !


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2005)

Mieux, un bourre-pif! Ca va la calmer la pouffette.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2005)

... Tenez lui la tête. J'enfile mes Docs...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juin 2005)

*Que devrait faire Robertav ?*

1 - la tuer ?
2 - la tuer ?
3 - la tuer ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Tenez lui la tête. J'enfile mes Docs...



Tu enfile les Docs? :affraid:  
Aaaaaah tes Docks... j'ai eu peur...


----------



## yvos (1 Juin 2005)

le coup du sac plastique, vous connaissez? il suffit de bien le fermer, en fait..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le coup du sac plastique, vous connaissez? il suffit de bien le fermer, en fait..



Oui... Un grand classique khmer rouge... Ca a le mérite d'économiser une bastos. Y'a pas de petites économies...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le coup du sac plastique, vous connaissez? il suffit de bien le fermer, en fait..



*Bonne idée*  
mais tout d'abord, le supplice de la goutte d'eau pendant deux jours au fond de la cave...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Hello les floodeurs !!!


----------



## Patamach (1 Juin 2005)

Salut les champions


----------



## kathy h (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, je me taira , je viendra ici me defouler
> 
> 
> franchement , je comprends pourquoi la mere de cette fille ne la veut plus chez elle
> ...



j'ai une idée, :  fait  lui croire que tu aimes les femmes et regardes là amoureusement et avec insistance... sii elle n'est ni lesbienne ni bi , ça va la calmer crois moi. ( en revanche si elle aime les femmes t'es pas dans la merde 
            )


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Un grand classique khmer rouge...



Ils savaient s'amuser eux !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ils savaient s'amuser eux !



Et surtout s'amuser d'un rien ; ce qui a tendance à disparaître de plus en plus


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2005)

Et oui...

C'était une autre époque...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

hooooo kathy , non elle aime bien les hommes
faut voir le matin , elle embrasse bioman et pas nous !!      

sans compter comme elle lui fait les yeux doux quand elle lui demande des truc
surtout les clopes   


pour la cave cela va etre fait : son pere ayant depuis peu acheté une petite maison
il est en train de faire un trou dans se sous sol , ce sera sa future chambre 



maintenant passons  autre chose, elle ne reviendra que ce soir a 18h
je crois enfin,elle est partie ce matin sans rien dire


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et oui...
> 
> C'était une autre époque...





que fais tu a glandouiller par ici ?   

tu ne dois pas nous preparer le top de l'eté?


----------



## kathy h (1 Juin 2005)

Allez courage :

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav.


----------



## Spyro (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour la cave cela va etre fait : son pere ayant depuis peu acheté une petite maison
> il est en train de faire un trou dans se sous sol , ce sera sa future chambre


Six pieds de profondeur ?  

Note: avant de la tuer ou de la mettre à la porte renseigne toi pour savoir si le collègue en question a un moyen de pression, genre chantage bien sale, sur Bioman, ça expliquerait... 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> (quoi que je me demande comment on peut engourgiter autant de norriture et etre aussi maigre)


Bonne question... Elle fait des bruits bizarres quand elle est enfermée aux toilettes ? :hein:


----------



## Franswa (1 Juin 2005)

Je vais manger...

@plustard


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous, je suis de retour du collège, négociation pour la commande du powerbook, en marche...

/me est quasiment sûr de commander dans les jours qui viennent...

:love:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger...
> 
> @plustard



Bon'ap !


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bon'ap !


coucou toi  

jolie signature


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

* Charlub mange !!!
 *


 :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

:love::love::love::love:
Salut:rose:
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Y a comme un bug.... :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (1 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Y a comme un bug.... :rateau:


Si _c'était_ la coupure des lignes c'est tout à fait normal c'est pour éviter une suite de caractères sans espaces déformant le forum. Taka mettre des espaces entre les smileys


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Saluto


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est la coupure des lignes c'est tout à fait normal c'est pour éviter une suite de caractères sans espaces déformant le forum. Taka mettre des espaces entre les smileys




Marchi !


----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Y a comme un bug.... :rateau:


 non, ça s'appelle un smilley


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Comment  il fait beau à Lille !!! (hein Spyro  )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Saluto


----------



## Patamach (1 Juin 2005)

Ce matin sur son scooter une zolie demoiselle m'a sourie:love:
la journée commence bien


----------



## Spyro (1 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Comment  il fait beau à Lille !!! (hein Spyro  )


M'en parle pas et chuis tout seul dans le bureau aujourd'hui je sais pas pourquoi les autres sont pas là où il sont passés, et en plus il faut que je reste parce que le stagiaire il a pas la clef...

Et en plus le pavé numérique vient de me lâcher  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> M'en parle pas et chuis tout seul dans le bureau aujourd'hui je sais pas pourquoi les autres sont pas là où il sont passés, et en plus il faut que je reste parce que le stagiaire il a pas la clef...
> 
> Et en plus le pavé numérique vient de me lâcher  :mouais:




Tu bosses où ?
(Dis moi pas que t'es près de la rue du sabot  )


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juin 2005)

les gens!
Ca à l'air d'aller aujourd'hui, non?


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

Spyro, lemagi, patachman, grug ,charlub
maiwen:love:
Et tous ceux que j'oublie.


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> les gens!
> Ca à l'air d'aller aujourd'hui, non?



Non.


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Non.


Ben, qu'est ce qu'il t'arrive mon biquet? t'es tout faché?  
Allez, racontes moi tes miseres...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> les gens!
> Ca à l'air d'aller aujourd'hui, non?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin sur son scooter une zolie demoiselle m'a sourie:love:
> la journée commence bien




Heu... si elle étais à scooter elle avait un casque non ?


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juin 2005)

la Jeune fille à la main...C'est bien comme ça, non?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> la Jeune fille à la main...C'est bien comme ça, non?


oui c'est comme ça 

sexy le casque Charlub


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juin 2005)

J'ai retrouvé de la memoire!!!
je devais etre vachement fatigué hier soir  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Alanné mba yi woma... wé. Ho tou sondé.Ho ma... yé
Alanné mba yi woma... wé.Ho tou sondé.Ho ma... yé

We ya senga wé. Has wéhé
Wanna wéndé lambo. hé hé hémentourek !
Hé... hi yé yé yé


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Six pieds de profondeur ?
> 
> Note: avant de la tuer ou de la mettre à la porte renseigne toi pour savoir si le collègue en question a un moyen de pression, genre chantage bien sale, sur Bioman, ça expliquerait...
> 
> Bonne question... Elle fait des bruits bizarres quand elle est enfermée aux toilettes ? :hein:




toi tu aurait etre du psy et pas informaticien !!!!   

tu as vu juste : ce collegue et le meilleiur cop's du chef  de bioman donc    :mouais: 

moi aussi je pense qu'elle va se faie vomir , mais bon , encore une fois je m'en fiche ,
je ne la connais pas , je compte pas les frequenter dans le futur , donc m'en fiche doublement
j'en ai deja assez avec la mienne .....


sinon, tout va bien chez toi ? tes collegues ?     



ps: derniere nouveauté .......fifille vient de me dire que son holoroge mural ne marche plus, pas parce que la pile est morte, mais parce que la perche ne supporte pas le bruit donc elle a enlevé la pile !!!!


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

Avril, Charlub, ma Princess, le magi et ma petite Maïwen 

Vous allez tous bien? Alors Avril, ta matinée de cours, comment? Moi c'était lourd... surtout chimie à la derniere heure... prof soulant grave :sleep:  

Cette aprem : Dissert hor session pour l'examen de français... J'aime pas les dissert 

Mais! Si je finit assez tot, je vais voir ma copine :love: :love: :love: 

Et vous? que faites vous en cette belle après midi (en Afrique en tout cas... chez vous je sais pas... fais beau? Ou j'aurai pas du aborder le sujet? :casse:  )


----------



## Franswa (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bon'ap !


 Merci


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

>




 jolie maiwen :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

/me se demande si macinside...


----------



## Spyro (1 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tu bosses où ?


Ben en fait je bosse chez eux, dans un bureau situé dans les batiments d'eux.  

Mais bosser c'est inexact, je fais de la recherche, je fais avancer la science moi môssieur !!
Enfin il parait  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps: derniere nouveauté .......fifille vient de me dire que son holoroge mural ne marche plus, pas parce que la pile est morte, mais parce que la perche ne supporte pas le bruit donc elle a enlevé la pile !!!!




la casse coui....


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> * Avril-VII se demande si macinside...




c'est a dire ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Et vous? que faites vous en cette belle après midi (en Afrique en tout cas... chez vous je sais pas... fais beau? Ou j'aurai pas du aborder le sujet? :casse:  )




ici en alsace profonde plutot frisquet : un petit 20° avec vent plutot froid mais il y a du soleil (et de fifilles en jupette pour les garços )     


cet aprem je vais avoir une "discussion" avec la direction du conservatoire....
le prof qui doit faire passer le test a fiston n'a toujours pas appelé et j'ai bien peur
que l'inscription soit tombé a l'eau : je me lassera pas faire , j'ai fait les choses en temp et en heure    


puis je promenera mamancherie et l'ammenera chez le bijoutier choisir une montre, 
la sienne est morte , elle a veçu trop longtemp !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la casse coui....




là, tu te repetes !!!      




 :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle a veçu trop longtemp !!!




qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là, tu te repetes !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



normal: il en a deux...


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qui ?


sa mamanchérie?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qui ?





la montre , pas ma mamancherie 
(fais gaffe, elle a l'age du vieux raleur  !!    )



a plus tard dans l'aprem, là je part !!!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi tu aurait etre du psy et pas informaticien !!!!


:affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:

J'exige des excuses immédiates !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la montre , pas ma mamancherie
> (fais gaffe, elle a l'age du vieux raleur  !!    )



on m'cause


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on m'cause




robertav souhaite te présenté a ça mamancheri


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> robertav souhaite te présenté a ça mamancheri



pour que tu puisses, pendant ce temps, t'occuper de fifille ?


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> robertav souhaite te présenté a ça mamancheri


Ah non! On parle de la montre


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait je bosse chez eux, dans un bureau situé dans les batiments d'eux.
> 
> Mais bosser c'est inexact, je fais de la recherche, je fais avancer la science moi môssieur !!
> Enfin il parait  :rateau:




T'as la clim' au moins ?


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour que tu puisses, pendant ce temps, t'occuper de fifille ?




euh ... vite un smiley


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh ... vite un smiley


j'en ai un sous  la main ...:


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

Saviez vous que l'homme ne peut pas se lecher le coude? :mouais:





















T'as essayé hein?


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai un sous  la main ...:



merci maiwen :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Saviez vous que l'homme ne peut pas se lecher le coude? :mouais:
> T'as essayé hein?


 et la femme ?    :rose:


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :rose:      :rose:




il parle de quoi le idiot ?


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le idiot ?



L'idiot on dit...


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et la femme ?    :rose:



Ah oui c'est vrai... ben je sais pas... je peux pas essayer moi... Vas y toi  



Alors ça donne quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Je vais mangé, bon appétit !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> robertav souhaite te présenté a ça mamancheri



et, en supposant que l'affaire se fasse, tu deviendrais mon "petit gendre" en quelque sorte ?  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et, en supposant que l'affaire se fasse, tu deviendrais mon "petit gendre" en quelque sorte ?  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:




ça laisse songeur...


----------



## Spyro (1 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et, en supposant que l'affaire se fasse, tu deviendrais mon "petit gendre" en quelque sorte ?  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


"Peti jandre" à la rigueur...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Saviez vous que l'homme ne peut pas se lecher le coude? :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si !!! ça marche !!! :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Si !!! ça marche !!! :rateau:


 Dans ce cas tu es :
a) très souple. Certains cirques recrutent.
b) vraiment terriblement mal foutu. Il reste des places pour la freak parade.


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH

Je rentre de chez la dermatho qui a déchainé le côté obscur sur une verrue sous mon pied.


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH
> 
> Je rentre de chez la dermatho qui a déchainé le côté obscur sur une verrue sous mon pied.


charmant    :mouais:


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH
> 
> Je rentre de chez la dermatho qui a déchainé le côté obscur sur une verrue sous mon pied.


 Voilà ce que c'est d'aller à la piscine sans les schlapettes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> charmant    :mouais:



Heureusement qu'il ne revient pas de chez le proctologue, not' Avril kiki


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'il ne revient pas de chez le proctologue, not' Avril kiki


délicat    :mouais:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

J'ai mal


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mal


fais calin , pov ti namour  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mal



moi pas


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi pas


arrête d'être jaloux et compatis un petit peu


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fais calin , pov ti namour  :rateau:




ben et moi ?    :casse:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

/me est dans les bras de maiwen...


----------



## Zheng He (1 Juin 2005)

Amis floodeur, bonjour.


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ben et moi ?    :casse:


je fais pas de calins à ceux qui font semblant d'avoir mal au dos juste parce qu'ils sont jaloux


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je fais pas de calins à ceux qui font semblant d'avoir mal au dos juste parce qu'ils sont jaloux



toutes ces fleurs sont pour toi :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Amis floodeur, bonjour.





/me est comme dans un rêve...


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

Plus que deux....





fait soif :rateau:


----------



## Zheng He (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je fais pas de calins à ceux qui font semblant d'avoir mal au dos juste parce qu'ils sont jaloux



Par contre moi, je dirai pas non à un petit massage.


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> * Avril-VII est comme dans un rêve...



maiwen !!! il y a avril qui te fait des infidélités


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

Quand j'y repense, quest-ce que j'ai foutu moi à hésiter entre un PB et une moto...
:casse:
Marteau le gars...


----------



## Zheng He (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> * Avril-VII est comme dans un rêve...



Hello 04-07


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> maiwen !!! il y a avril qui te fait des infidélités



/me est comme dans un rêve dans les bras de maiwen

:rateau:


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

C'est bon, tout est prêt !


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toutes ces fleurs sont pour toi :love:


merrci   elles sont très belles


----------



## Zheng He (1 Juin 2005)

Y a personne qui a envie de se défouler sur un roudoudou ?


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> * Avril-VII est comme dans un rêve dans les bras de maiwen
> 
> :rateau:




mouaih  :mouais:


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

*Tournée généééééraaaaaaaaaaaaaale *

:love: :love: :love: 





:mouais:


Ben oui, 1664 posts, ça s'arrose  :style:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

/me a tondu les fleurs à mackie

Vous avez un MP mr Mackie


@ MrStone : bravo !


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toutes ces fleurs sont pour toi :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> merrci   elles sont très belles




et avril veux les coupés a la tondeuse 



			
				Avril-VII par MP a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Le chef indien dans Docteur Quinn, et bien je savait pas si c'étais "Nuage d'encens" ou "Nuage dansant".... et bien suite à un épisode en V.O je peut vous dir que c'est "Dancing Cloud" et don "Nuage Dansant"... plutôt con non ?


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

Avril, tu ranges ta tondeuse et tu files réviser ton brevet 

Maïwen tu fais pareil pour ton bac 

Et toi mackie, tu t'occupes déjà de robertav!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, tout est prêt !



Une guiness!!!


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

Valoriel


----------



## Zheng He (1 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> *Tournée généééééraaaaaaaaaaaaaale *
> 
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...



Bonne idée avec cette chaleur  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Il y a un pluggin d'actualisation automatique pour Mozilla Firefox !!! Absolument indispensable pour le bar !!! :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et avril veux les coupés a la tondeuse



On se croirait dans la cour de récré


MAckie il m'a dit que en fait....
:casse:
Rien.


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Avril, tu ranges ta tondeuse et tu files réviser ton brevet
> 
> Maïwen tu fais pareil pour ton bac
> 
> Et toi mackie, tu t'occupes déjà de robertav!!


toi môssieur, t'es malade alors au Dodo !! illico !   naméo (faut pas se laisser faire par ces ptites bêtes là )


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> * Avril-VII a tondu les fleurs à mackie
> 
> 
> Vous avez un MP mr Mackie
> ...




Et si y'a pas assez l'estafette st là en renfort  :casse:


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Valoriel


Touche pas aux fleurs


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> On se croirait dans la cour de récré
> 
> 
> MAckie il m'a dit que en fait....
> ...





j'appelle margot et caroline ?


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et si y'a pas assez l'estafette st là en renfort  :casse:


Je suis venu avec ma voiture


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Bon, ce soir je sent que je vais aller manger un Quick avant d'aller voir sin city :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis venu avec ma voiture


 Ouéééééé    :style:


----------



## yvos (1 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ce soir je sent que je vais aller manger un Quick avant d'aller voir sin city :rateau:


 

super


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'appelle margot et caroline ?



L'enf....

Ta des preuves ???
-J'oubliais, yen a plein le forum.... :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> super


si tu le dis


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> L'enf....
> 
> Ta des preuves ???
> -J'oubliais, yen a plein le forum.... :sick:


perso je préfère margot   mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

De toute facon d'ici une semain,e vous me devrez le respect et on m'apellera monsieur....
Ba oui quoi avec un PB12"SD
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> De toute facon d'ici une semain,e vous me devrez le respect et on m'apellera monsieur....
> Ba oui quoi avec un PB12"SD
> :rateau:



Combien de Ram et on G4 combien ?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

il est diabolique de n'Avril


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

512 de ram, ca suivra plus tard...
Mais ce sera quand même un pB12"SD
:love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> 512 de ram, ca suivra plus tard...
> Mais ce sera quand même un pB12"SD
> :love:


arrête je vais me mettre à devenir envieuse  :rose:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

Tinkiète tu pourras venir chez moi pour jouer avec...
:rose:
/me en devient licencieux


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

Personne ne connaît de médecin trainant sur les forums de macG.

J'ai besoin d'une consultation pas MP


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne connaît de médecin trainant sur les forums de macG.
> 
> J'ai besoin d'une consultation pas MP


c'est une invitation ?


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Tinkiète tu pourras venir chez moi pour jouer avec...
> :rose:
> * Avril-VII en devient licencieux




j'appel caroline et margot


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est une invitation ?


Oui :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi tu aurait etre du psy et pas informaticien !!!!
> 
> tu as vu juste : ce collegue et le meilleiur cop's du chef  de bioman donc    :mouais:
> 
> ...



MAIS TU VAS LUI COLLER CE BOURRE-PIF À LA CHIEUSE OU ILS FONT QU'ON LE FASSE NOUS MÊME?!!!!


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui :rateau:


tu te contredis    :hein:


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> MAIS TU VAS LUI COLLER CE BOURR-PIF À LA CHIEUSE OU ILS FONT QU'ON LE FASSE NOUS MÊME?!!!!




si ça ce trouve, son père te la confier pour que tu le fasse a ça place :love:


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu te contredis    :hein:


Qu'importe, si le peuple ne le saît pas


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Qu'importe, si le peuple ne le saît pas


maintenant il se sait


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si ça ce trouve, son père te la confier pour que tu le fasse a ça place :love:


si ça trouve, son père il ne reviendra jamais! Parti en vacances avec une copine 
Tu parles, il s'est barrer à l'étranger oui


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Tinkiète tu pourras venir chez moi pour jouer avec...
> :rose:
> * Avril-VII en devient licencieux



Je précise pour les esprits chaffouins que le petit parle de son Powerbook... 







j'aime bien ça "chaffouin" comme mot...


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> maintenant il se sait




tout a fait, maintenant envoie le balader


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> MAIS TU VAS LUI COLLER CE BOURRE-PIF À LA CHIEUSE OU ILS FONT QU'ON LE FASSE NOUS MÊME?!!!!



Ou bien elle peut mettre des somnifères dans sa nourriture ! (genre une bonne et copieuse choucroute !!  )


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je précise pour les esprits chaffouins que le petit parle de son Powerbook...


Je ne savais pas que cela ce mesurait en pouce ces choses là, j'ai toujours utiliser une bonne vieille rêgle :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

L'avantage des pouces c'est qu'ils sont intégrés à tes mains en theorie  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je précise pour les esprits chaffouins que le petit parle de son Powerbook...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ça veut dire pour les esprit "fab'fabiens " ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas que cela ce mesurait en pouce ces choses là, j'ai toujours utiliser une bonne vieille rêgle :love:



Ca dépend de la taille...


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> 512 de ram, ca suivra plus tard...
> Mais ce sera quand même un pB12"SD
> :love:



Alu12 Powaaaaaa :style:


----------



## Spyro (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'y repense, quest-ce que j'ai foutu moi à hésiter entre un PB et une moto...
> :casse:
> Marteau le gars...


Ben oui ça roule quand même moins bien un PB  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Alu12 Powaaaaaa :style:



Il arrête de crier, le monsieur, il rentre dans sa chambre, il prend son cachet et il attend le passage de l'interne de garde...


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui ça roule quand même moins bien un PB  :rateau:


Ca dépend du sens du vent :mouais:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait, maintenant envoie le balader


Je suis de retour....
Je recevais ma grand-mère chez-moi, tout seul, pour la première fois, café machin et truc...
Maman vient de revenir, elle prend le relais.


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Il arrête de crier, le monsieur, il rentre dans sa chambre, il prend son cachet et il attend le passage de l'interne de garde...



Ah ? C'est déjà l'heure du goûter ?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? C'est déjà l'heure du goûter ?


non c'est dans 1 heure moins 3


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non c'est dans 1 heure moins 3


 Pourtant d'habitude l'interne il arrive à l'heure du goûter :rose:


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non c'est dans 1 heure moins 3




mais moi j'ai faim


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? C'est déjà l'heure du goûter ?


Bon, il l'a prend sa pilule 51 

Tenez MrStone, un peu d'eau pour faire passer


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il l'a prend sa pilule 51
> 
> Tenez MrStone, un peu d'eau pour faire passer


 Après ça, une petite prune en intra-musculaire, et au dodo :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Ah les travaux sont enfin terminés


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

J'étais en ville, il ya une boutique de fringue qui fait sa liquidation totale :
-2 jeans levis
-1 t-shirt
-1 paire d'etnies

Tout baigne....


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non c'est dans 1 heure moins 3


tu es prêtes ??


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

Y'a quoi au goûter aujourd'hui onc'SM ?   :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'étais en ville, il ya une boutique de fringue qui fait sa liquidation totale :
> -2 jeans levis
> -1 t-shirt
> -1 paire d'etnies
> ...


mais t'arretes avec ton pb et tes fringues un peu ?   

ps : SM, sur les starting-blocks, -2 mins


----------



## dool (1 Juin 2005)

Top départ !


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> -1 paire d'etnies




On dit une paire de Tennis...


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Top départ !


Je met l'eau à chauffer


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais t'arretes avec ton pb et tes fringues un peu ?



Lacets blancs ou lacets noirs ?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Top départ !


ouais j'ai raté le départ, trop tard maintenant


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais t'arretes avec ton pb et tes fringues un peu ?
> 
> ps : SM, sur les starting-blocks, -2 mins




bonne n'app' :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Lacets blancs ou lacets noirs ?


ça dépend de la couleur des shoes ...


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je met l'eau à chauffer


et je sert les gateaux


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

Noires, le "E" de etnies est noir aussi mais cerclé blanc.
Moi je vote lacets blanc.


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et je sert les gateaux



T'as pas un peu grossi récemment ?  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Noires, le "E" de etnies est noir aussi mais cerclé blanc.
> Moi je vote lacets blanc.


ça me parait évident ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Juin 2005)

'vais m'faire 1 chtit Quake3 moi, ça fait lgtmps :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je met l'eau à chauffer



Ca doit faire drôle d'avoir la tête de Gaston avec ce corps là. je comprends que tu gardes ta cagoule...


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 'vais m'faire 1 chtit Quake3 moi, ça fait lgtmps :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

bon un petit café :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça me parait évident ...



Oui, je viens dans faire une là, c'est nikel !
Mais c'est salissant, va faloirfaire gaffe.
Pfiouu, quel souci ! 

A ton avis, je passe les lacets dans la dernières boucle ou je laisse.
Moi je laisserais....


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je viens dans faire une là, c'est nikel !
> Mais c'est salissant, va faloirfaire gaffe.
> Pfiouu, quel souci !


trop dur pour toi  :mouais: j'hésite à acheter des lacets verts fluos pour mes all star noires t'en pense quoi ?  :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2005)

Mackie, Y a une nouvelle, là     

enfin moi je dis ça, c'est au cas ou ta fleur fane...


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, Y a une nouvelle, là
> 
> enfin moi je dis ça, c'est au cas ou ta fleur fane...


Pas mal la pitchoune :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal la pitchoune :love:


oui elle est jolie hein  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> trop dur pour toi  :mouais: j'hésite à acheter des lacets verts fluos pour mes all star noires t'en pense quoi ?  :hein:



J'aurais dis rose fluo.
Quoique sur du noir, oui vert fluo... ou rose.


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais dis rose fluo.


j'aime pas le rose ... pourquoi y'a pas des lacets bleus fluos ?   

ou noir fluo  :rose:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

Dans prenez votre pied je suis...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

ça c'est dans "prenez votre pied" Avril ... vas-y voir si j'y suis tiens   Ouste !


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

Elle te plaisent ? :rose:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Oui ...sauf qu'il n'y a pas tes pieds dedans alors tu n'aurais pas du la poster dans "prenez votre pied"


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

[modegroslourd]je suis invisible[/modegroslourd]


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> [modegroslourd]je suis invisible[/modegroslourd]


c'est drole, quand tu dis ça on te vot encore plus   

Stargazer


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est drole, quand tu dis ça on te vot encore plus
> 
> Stargazer



Aah le bonjour des deux mains !


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Aah le bonjour des deux mains !


   voui mais on ne m'a pas encore offert de smiley qui fait coucou des deux mains alors ...


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)




----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

>


oh ! tu me les donnes ?    :rose:


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

Un p'tit tour pour dire bonjour à stargazer et puis s'en va


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

http://www.nechercheplus.com//smiley/coucou/Coucou07.gif
http://212.112.234.235/pixdir/sm//smileys/hhoo.gif

:love:


----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2005)

putain de saloperie de garagistes !  

voilà, j'ai ralé


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> http://www.nechercheplus.com//smiley/coucou/Coucou07.gif
> http://212.112.234.235/pixdir/sm//smileys/hhoo.gif
> 
> :love:


Merci p'tit N'Avril


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit tour pour dire bonjour à stargazer et puis s'en va



Salut valo ! 

Désolé maiwen mais Avril-VII est déjà passé pour les deux mains ... Peut-être que je posterai la mienne dans ton file en échange !


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

dit dont avril tu n'a pas des devoirs a faire


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut valo !
> 
> Désolé maiwen mais Avril-VII est déjà passé pour les deux mains ...



C'est comme ça que naissent les réputations...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut valo !
> 
> Désolé maiwen mais Avril-VII est déjà passé pour les deux mains ... Peut-être que je posterai la mienne dans ton file en échange !


c'est gentil   (il passait pour me donner des smileys enfait   )

ps : euh Fab'Fab ... comment ça ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> putain de saloperie de garagistes !
> 
> voilà, j'ai ralé



Maintenant que tu as fait ton rot, au dodo!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Aah le bonjour des deux mains !



Dès aujourd'hui, même !


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

De rien maiwen :love::love::love::love:


Purée mon père est de bonne humeur, on commande ce soir, après mangé....
Je le recevrai quand le powerbook ?
C'est kankilarrive?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> De rien maiwen :love::love::love::love:
> 
> 
> Purée mon père est de bonne humeur, on commande ce soir, après mangé....
> ...


si tu continue je t'étripe !!!


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

Pfiou ça vole bas par ici :casse: je viens de me prendre une trousse Pokémon en pleine poire :casse:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou ça vole bas par ici :casse: je viens de me prendre une trousse Pokémon en pleine poire :casse:


en plus d'etre physiquement handicapant, c'est psychologiquement traumatisant     

( 4 mots de plus de 10 lettres à la suite, c'est ...  )


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si tu continue je t'étripe !!!




le coeur de maiwen ira a celui qui lui offrira un PowerBook


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en plus d'etre physiquement handicapant, c'est psychologiquement traumatisant
> 
> ( 4 mots de plus de 10 lettres à la suite, c'est ...  )



C'est pas du flood !


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le coeur de maiwen ira a celui qui lui offrira un PowerBook


ouais ben alors ... mon coeur n'ira à personne ... mais tu me prends pour qui ?


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

[effacé]Ca va de poster ca non ?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas du flood !


Ben , j'ai rien à faire ici alors


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

Héhé


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> * Avril-VII s'en va tout penaut, la queue entre les jambes....


tu pars en ....   freestyle Avril là ...  :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juin 2005)

On dit en sucette ....


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juin 2005)

Ou alors en truffe d'ewok !


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On dit en sucette ....


entre autre ... mais après on va dire que j'ai l'esprit tordu ... alors que non ... pas trop ...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors en truffe d'ewok !


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

Hugh tout le monde... 

Bilan de la journée : merdik 

Je sors de la dissert... j'ai les  doigts explosés...

Et c'est finit avec ma copine... (c'est pourri y a meme pas de smiley qui chiale... )


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


connaît pas  :rose:


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors en truffe d'ewok !




Ça doit être bon la terrine à la truffe d'Ewok 

Avec un p'tit Sancerre bien frais :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> connaît pas  :rose:



C'est le même principe de la sucette ... Sauf que c'est une truffe d'ewok !


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben alors ... mon coeur n'ira à personne ... mais tu me prends pour qui ?



génial tu n'est pas une fille matérialiste :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> génial tu n'est pas une fille matérialiste :love:


un minimum quand même


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> génial tu n'est pas une fille matérialiste :love:


 hmm c'est un non sens ça... 






... pas taper, j'rigole hein :rateau: :bebe:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit être bon la terrine à la truffe d'Ewok
> 
> Avec un p'tit Sancerre bien frais :love:



Mais faut d'abord les attendrir à coup de bêche ou de pelle si on à pas de bêche sous la main. Mais gare pour certain la pelle est considérée comme une hérésie !


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Je sors de la dissert... j'ai les  doigts explosés...
> 
> Et c'est finit avec ma copine...



Elle a pas aimé ta dissert ?     

je m'arrête là, je sens que je vais déraper


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Elle a pas aimé ta dissert ?
> 
> je m'arrête là, je sens que je vais déraper


c'est ptèt plutôt parce qu'il avait les doigts explosés ...  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juin 2005)

tout le monde?
Alors, ca floode dur aujourd'hui? pas grand chose à faire de ses journées?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Elle a pas aimé ta dissert ?
> 
> je m'arrête là, je sens que je vais déraper



Non non t'es déjà dans ton triple lootz-triple axel renversé ... reste plus que la chute ...


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est ptèt plutôt parce qu'il avait les doigts explosés ...  :rose:  :rose:



Moi, je n'avais rien dit


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un minimum quand même



juste un peu donc :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je n'avais rien dit



Oui mais t'en pensais pas moins !  

Ah tiens je plante les derniers piolets ...


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non t'es déjà dans ton triple lootz-triple axel renversé ... reste plus que la chute ...



Pense-tu ! on pourrait broder encore un moment ! Il suffit d'un peu d'imagination : par exemple, imagine que la copine soit la prof...


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais t'en pensais pas moins !



Impossible à prouver, ça : je suis forcément acquitté au bénéfice du doute


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est ptèt plutôt parce qu'il avait les doigts explosés ...  :rose:  :rose:



C'est à se demander ce qu'il a bien pu en faire :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pense-tu ! on pourrait broder encore un moment ! Il suffit d'un peu d'imagination : par exemple, imagine que la copine soit la prof...



Un ange passe .... Et se mange violemment les vitres d'un building qui passait par là BOING !


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais faut d'abord les attendrir à coup de bêche ou de pelle si on à pas de bêche sous la main. Mais gare pour certain la pelle est considérée comme une hérésie !



Ah tien, je pensais que ça se faisait avec un petit maillet... un peu comme les © pommes tapées * 



[* les amateurs reconnaîtront :love: la touche inimitable des reportages de jean-Pierre Pernaud  ]


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un ange passe .... Et se mange violemment les vitres d'un building qui passait par là BOING !



Didonc ma bergère préférée, tu comptais faire quelque chose pour tes 4000 ? Un petit raout improvisé, ou bien tu te réserves pour le prochain palier ? 

Juste pour savoir si je risque de manquer quelque chose...


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

J'ai l'impression que j'aurais pas du parler de l'état de mes doigts...  

Vous voulez pas oublier cette partie? :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Didonc ma bergère préférée, tu comptais faire quelque chose pour tes 4000 ? Un petit raout improvisé, ou bien tu te réserves pour le prochain palier ?
> 
> Juste pour savoir si je risque de manquer quelque chose...



Je sais pas ... Faut dire que je suis la discrétion même !


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que j'aurais pas du parler de l'état de mes doigts...
> 
> Vous voulez pas oublier cette partie? :mouais:



Quand tu dis "partie" tu veux bien sûr dire _partie de ton anatomie_, pas _partie du discours_  :mouais:


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas ... Faut dire que je suis la discrétion même !



Plus que 3 pour te décider :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Didonc ma bergère préférée, tu comptais faire quelque chose pour tes 4000 ? Un petit raout improvisé, ou bien tu te réserves pour le prochain palier ?
> 
> Juste pour savoir si je risque de manquer quelque chose...


 ouais et tant quand on y est, c'est quand tu veux pour rentrer dans l'Olympe hein...  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

moi je compte bien fêter mes 1000 ... dans quelques jours


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas ... Faut dire que je suis la discrétion même !



je chausse mes lunettes


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ouais et tant quand on y est, c'est quand tu veux pour rentrer dans l'Olympe hein...  :rateau:



Ne sois pas pressé, ton tour viendra  :casse:


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu dis "partie" tu veux bien sûr dire _partie de ton anatomie_, pas _partie du discours_  :mouais:



Dans un premier temps j'entendais_ partie du discours_, mais les vous pouvez oublier les 2 c'est bien aussi


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juin 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ouais et tant quand on y est, c'est quand tu veux pour rentrer dans l'Olympe hein...  :rateau:



C'est la peur d'y arriver qui m'étreint ...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ne sois pas pressé, ton tour viendra  :casse: *niark niark niark*


----------



## Patamach (1 Juin 2005)

Y'a un type de mon bureau qui s'est fait virer hier et vous savez ce qu'ils lui ont donné comme cadeau de départ ??!! .... son PC :affraid:  ... et en plus il a dit merci !! :king:

sans commentaires ...


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est la peur d'y arriver qui m'étreint ...




Allez ma grande, c'est qu'un petit moment difficile à passer... juste les yeux qui piquent un peu au début   :rateau:


[edit] ça va trop vite...  [/edit]


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je compte bien fêter mes 1000 ... dans quelques jours



On sera là pour fêter ça   


(PS : C'est le prochain qui sera le plus dur !   )


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Juin 2005)

un petit  en passant, salut......


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un type de mon bureau qui s'est fait virer hier et vous savez ce qu'ils lui ont donné comme cadeau de départ ??!! .... son PC :affraid:  ... et en plus il a dit merci !! :king:
> 
> sans commentaires ...


ben en même temps il s'est fait virer, ils allaient pas lui offrir un mac ... il a déjà de la chance qu'on lui ai filé un truc ... il pourra le revendre ... à une âme tristement ignorante  :hein:  


oukouk Stook


----------



## laurent_iMac (1 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un petit  en passant, salut......



 a toi aussi 
Na
Et puis aussi  car je viens d'arriver

En tt cas je viens de pousser mon eMac a 1Go (barrette de 512 Mo achetee chez Crucial, livree en 24h) putaing cela depote  
J'en fretille d'aise


----------



## laurent_iMac (1 Juin 2005)

Putaing ...........

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à stook.

Bon j'ai compris
Bon je me faire le coup Francois

Attention les yeux


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Juin 2005)

ouaip moi jsuis à cours de munition... c'est fou le nombre de restrictions qu'on nous impose ici...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Putaing ...........
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à stook.
> 
> ...


hihi, merci   même pas besoin de demander  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un type de mon bureau qui s'est fait virer hier et vous savez ce qu'ils lui ont donné comme cadeau de départ ??!! .... son PC :affraid:  ... et en plus il a dit merci !! :king:
> 
> sans commentaires ...


 :affraid: ... _le monde est fou_...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> putain de saloperie de garagistes !
> 
> voilà, j'ai ralé





haaaaa non, le mien a eté gentil ce matin:

il a voulu seulement 160 euros pour la revision  :love:  :love:


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

Bon... je vais vous laissé, je reviens peut etre ce soir... 

Bye tout le monde


----------



## laurent_iMac (1 Juin 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ouaip moi jsuis à cours de munition... c'est fou le nombre de restrictions qu'on nous impose ici...



Donne une floppe moi
J'ai tout ecluse la
Je crois que je suis a sec de sec
Bon prochain tir dans 24h.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dit dont avril tu n'a pas des devoirs a faire





depuis le debut d'aprem, cet a dire , depuis mon depart 6 pages format maxi on eté remplies     

et ben , on flode flodude par ici !!!


----------



## laurent_iMac (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> depuis le debut d'aprem, cet a dire , depuis mon depart 6 pages format maxi on eté remplies
> 
> et ben , on flode flodude par ici !!!



Gnac Gnac 
Et vi
Ils ne sont plus en pose dejeuner la
Mais en pose the la
 
Et ils/elles font des grands slurpppppppp en le buvant et en levant le petit doigt


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On dit en sucette ....





je me demande justement si je dois aussi cacher les sucettes et bonbons de fiston
avec le quelques tablettes de choco qui m'es resté !!!


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

ben vi , on floode pour oublier


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je chausse mes lunettes





tu les a deja sur le nez !!!!


----------



## laurent_iMac (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben vi , on floode pour oublier



Pour oublier koi donc


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben vi , on floode pour oublier




une enfance malheureuse? 

un amant infamant?  

un voisin qui te laisse pas dormir ?


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juin 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Pour oublier koi donc


ben, qu'on floode...


----------



## laurent_iMac (1 Juin 2005)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

Ve lui mettre des coups de boules a mon ecran


----------



## laurent_iMac (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une enfance malheureuse?
> 
> un amant infamant?
> 
> un voisin qui te laisse pas dormir ?



non surement un robinet mal ferme la nuit et qui fait  .... toc .... toc
Enervant comme tout


----------



## laurent_iMac (1 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ben, qu'on floode...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une enfance malheureuse?
> 
> un amant infamant?
> 
> un voisin qui te laisse pas dormir ?


non , l'enfance ça va ... l'amant par encore  , le voisin c'est pas moi qu'il dérange mais mon père ...


----------



## laurent_iMac (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me demande justement si je dois aussi cacher les sucettes et bonbons de fiston
> avec le quelques tablettes de choco qui m'es resté !!!



au lait ?

noir ?

avec noisette ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> non surement un robinet mal ferme la nuit et qui fait  .... toc .... toc
> Enervant comme tout





t'as pas de chance , tu ne peux pas enlever la pile a la montre qui fait tic toc


----------



## laurent_iMac (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas de chance , tu ne peux pas enlever la pile a la montre qui fait tic toc



smack smack :rose:
merci oooooooooooooh femme de m'avoir enfin fait comprendre ce qui m'ennuyait tant la nuit
smack smack :rose:

(je tiens a preciser  a l'assistance que les smacks ont ete fait sur les deux joues .... Na  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> (je tiens a preciser  a l'assistance que les smacks ont ete fait sur les deux joues .... Na  )



On avait compris, t'as fait "smack smack", pas "schlurp schlurp" !


----------



## Patamach (1 Juin 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> non surement un robinet mal ferme la nuit et qui fait  .... toc .... toc
> Enervant comme tout



tres bon sujet ca les ptis trucs enervants:
en vla 2-3 qui me viennent comme ca:

la telecommande que je ne retrouve jamais 
marcher dans la gammelle du chat  pleine de ronron TOUS LES MATINS 
oublier de fermer sa braguette de costume le matin en réunion avec des clients :king:


----------



## laurent_iMac (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non , l'enfance ça va ... l'amant par encore  , le voisin c'est pas moi qu'il dérange mais mon père ...




Oula les amants ils arrivent vite 
Des fois c'est des vrais puces en folies 
Des fois des teignes de premiere classe 
Des fois ils sont mimis tout plein  
Mais garde toi quand meme des trois 
On ne sait jamais


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> au lait ?
> 
> noir ?
> 
> avec noisette ?



Vu un autre fil pas loin d'ici, si elle les planque pas, je pense que ce sera du chocolat à la *nasette*


----------



## laurent_iMac (1 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> On avait compris, t'as fait "smack smack", pas "schlurp schlurp" !




Effectivement
Effectiverment
Je vois que tu aussi es un pro du smack smack


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> smack smack :rose:
> merci oooooooooooooh femme de m'avoir enfin fait comprendre ce qui m'ennuyait tant la nuit
> smack smack :rose:
> 
> (je tiens a preciser  a l'assistance que les smacks ont ete fait sur les deux joues .... Na  )




c'est bon a savoir, la prochaine fois je te l'envoie chez toi fifille perche
quand son pere part en vacance !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> au lait ?
> 
> noir ?
> 
> avec noisette ?





noir aux noisettes  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (1 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> tres bon sujet ca les ptis trucs enervants:
> en vla 2-3 qui me viennent comme ca:
> 
> la telecommande que je ne retrouve jamais
> ...



On pourrait effectivement creer iun fil de discussion la dessus


----------



## laurent_iMac (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon a savoir, la prochaine fois je te l'envoie chez toi fifille perche
> quand son pere part en vacance !!!




Chouetteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## laurent_iMac (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> noir aux noisettes  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Bien craquant je suis sur en plus :rose: 
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## laurent_iMac (1 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vu un autre fil pas loin d'ici, si elle les planque pas, je pense que ce sera du chocolat à la *nasette*




Ah bon ou cela ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ou cela ?




Par ici


----------



## Patamach (1 Juin 2005)

j'ai faim


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faim


 Pourquoi pas des gencives de porc?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faim




desolé , mes placards on eté deja devalisé !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> oublier de fermer sa braguette de costume le matin en réunion avec des clients :king:



une seule solution dans ce cas: dire avec un air affigé "faut tout faire soi-même, ici" et refermer dignement sa braguette...  :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (1 Juin 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas des gencives de porc?



j'ai plus faim


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faim



Moi non... je viens de sortir de table... je suis completement plein...  

Bonne souplette, bonne baguette et bonne charcutaille :love:

Beurp


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> une seule solution dans ce cas: dire avec un air affigé "faut tout faire soi-même, ici" et refermer dignement sa braguette...  :rateau:


l'expérience a parlé


----------



## duracel (1 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> j'ai plus faim



Quel dommage.


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas des gencives de porc?


j'ai une impression de déjà vu   t'as pas déjà dit ça hier soir ?    :mouais:


----------



## laurent_iMac (1 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par ici



 merci


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une impression de déjà vu   t'as pas déjà dit ça hier soir ?    :mouais:


 heu ouais c'est bien possible... va falloir que j'arrête de tripper sur la cité de la peur, ça me monte à la tête et jdeviens lourd là...


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> refermer dignement sa braguette...  :rateau:




Hum... :mouais: J'ai raté quelque chose d'interressant?  Faites pas les vaches... dites moi...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Hum... :mouais: J'ai raté quelque chose d'interressant?  Faites pas les vaches... dites moi...



les vaches (même violettes   ) ne portent pas de braguette


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> heu ouais c'est bien possible... va falloir que j'arrête de tripper sur la cité de la peur, ça me monte à la tête et jdeviens lourd là...


le plus important est de s'en rendre compte à temps   tu sais, si je n'avais pas une mémoire super développée, personne n'aurait remarqué  :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (1 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> une seule solution dans ce cas: dire avec un air affigé "faut tout faire soi-même, ici" et refermer dignement sa braguette... :rateau:



bien vu!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> le plus important est de s'en rendre compte à temps   tu sais, si je n'avais pas une mémoire super développée, personne n'aurait remarqué  :rateau:


 certes


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> bien vu!


mais c'est du voyeurisme


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les vaches (même violettes   ) ne portent pas de braguette



Et celle qui ont le big smile sans raison? 

Elles ont pas de braguettes peut etre, mais elles ont les cornes ça c'est sur


----------



## Patamach (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est du voyeurisme



mais non c'est la nature c'est magnifique


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> mais non c'est la nature c'est magnifique


chacun ses préférences


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chacun ses préférences




ben , moi en violet je prefere 2 chose : rezba et milka !!!      :love:


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir Princess


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chacun ses préférences



_ma préférences a moi ..._ je compte plus le nombre de fois que j'ai entendu cette chanson :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Juin 2005)

Bon les ptits zamis, moi je vous laisse je vais me coucher, 2 nuits blanches d'affilée dans les pattes j'le sens passer... :sleep: 

Bonne soirée!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Princess






bonsoir diot !!!!!!







ps : je passe bientot a table , pates bolognaises et vous?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Bon les ptits zamis, moi je vous laisse je vais me coucher, 2 nuits blanches d'affilée dans les pattes j'le sens passer... :sleep:
> 
> Bonne soirée!



Goodnight dcz_, fais d'beau rêves


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir diot !!!!!!



 Tu sais ça ne me géne pas que tu m'appel iDiot... ou bien alors appel moi Marceau... mais diot... je trouve ça encore plus ridicule


----------



## toys (1 Juin 2005)

coucou bande de fou!

je suis au taf depuis 9H se matin j ai pas encore pris de pause.
je vais pete un boulon d'ici peut.


quand on aime on compte pas


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

Hello toys 

Fais une petite pause, pete un bon coup, gratte toi les miches et ça ira beaucoup mieux


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> quand on aime on compte pas




quoi ?   

amants? 
argents?
bizouz ? 
fleurs?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir diot !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mais c'est que fifille perche a accepté de manger plus tard ? ou alors elle n'est pas là ?   ou alors elle a passé plus de temps que prévu dans la salle de bain


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est que fifille perche a accepté de manger plus tard ? ou alors elle n'est pas là ?   ou alors elle a passé plus de temps que prévu dans la salle de bain



j'ai envoyer a robetav un boite de somnifère


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

/me est de retour


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> * Avril-VII est de retour




/me surveille Avril  :mouais:


----------



## toys (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quoi ?
> 
> amants?
> argents?
> ...



pour ses yeux je ne compte rien!

ici les beaux yeux


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

/me avril attend une provocation de macinside...


----------



## toys (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * macinside surveille Avril  :mouais:



toys surveille macinside





ok je part


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est que fifille perche a accepté de manger plus tard ? ou alors elle n'est pas là ?   ou alors elle a passé plus de temps que prévu dans la salle de bain




non, elle etait rentré plus tot que 18h ,nous n'etions pas encore arrivé
seulement ma fille etait là .....

le jambon et les cornichons ont pris une claque , le chocolat aussi .....

a l'occasion d'une demande de fiston "dis maman je peux pendre une pomme ?" 
j'ai repondu assez fort pour qu'elle entends
 "ben dis donc toi, t'arrete un peu  de passer ton temp a bouffer .....c'est pas encore l'haure de passer a table et ton gouter a eté plus que copieux !!! " :hein:  :hein:  :hein: 


le povre,  il n'avait rien mangé a 4h , il s'etait endormi en voiture et reveillé au moment de rentrer !!! :rose:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

/me surveille toys


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

"Big Brother is watching you" ... 

pardon 
/Me vous surveille tous


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "Big Brother is watching you" ...
> 
> pardon
> * maiwen vous surveille tous




/me va essayer de choper le tel de maiwen :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

/me on surveille tous maiwen...

Qui c'est qui nous fait un schéma ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> * Avril-VII surveille toys





moi je ne surveille personne


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * macinside va essayer de choper le tel de maiwen :rateau:


ça c'était nul, je vois pas l'interêt, autant leur dire a tous que tu l'as déjà   naméo


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> * Avril-VII on surveille tous maiwen...
> 
> 
> Qui c'est qui nous fait un schéma ?




quel chema ? celui d'une perche qui me prends pour une conne? :hein: 

derniere nouvelle : elle aujourd'hui n'est pas allée a l'ecole , elle est resté en ville toute la journée faire du shopping comme cela " je ne vais pas mettre tes affaires " a dis a ma fille !!!!!

et encore une plus bonne : elle avait ramané de chez elle ses affaires sales
en pensant que moi j'allias  lui faire la lessive !!!!!!   


maintenant je comprends sa demande de dimanche soir !!! :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quel chema ? celui d'une perche qui me prends pour une conne? :hein:
> 
> derniere nouvelle : elle aujourd'hui n'est pas allée a l'ecole , elle est resté en ville toute la journée faire du shopping comme cela " je ne vais pas mettre tes affaires " a dis a ma fille !!!!!
> 
> ...


dis moi , elle a pas pris ta carte de crédit pour faire du shopping, non ?    
c'est pas possible d'être sans-gêne à ce point, faut que tu lui montre qui est la maîtresse chez toi !!! faut pas se laisser faire par des pét**** comme ça , on n'est pas chez mémé


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quel chema ? celui d'une perche qui me prends pour une conne? :hein:
> 
> derniere nouvelle : elle aujourd'hui n'est pas allée a l'ecole , elle est resté en ville toute la journée faire du shopping comme cela " je ne vais pas mettre tes affaires " a dis a ma fille !!!!!
> 
> ...



robertav, tu connais les effets du "cadeau empoisonné " ?


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

Bon bon... moi je vais allé me couché et regarder la fin de Gladiator dans mon lit :love: 

Bonne nuit tout le monde... et faites de beaux reves et tout et tout 

Moi je vais déprimé tout seul...  

Buona notte...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais déprimé tout seul...
> Buona notte...




*C'est vraiment iDiot*
de déprimer tout seul...


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est vraiment iDiot*
> de déprimer tout seul...



Raison de plus pour que je le fasse 

comment va?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> comment va?





*Bene bene *
Je me bois une bonne p'tite pils, tout va bien


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bon bon... moi je vais allé me couché et regarder la fin de Gladiator dans mon lit :love:
> 
> Bonne nuit tout le monde... et faites de beaux reves et tout et tout
> 
> ...


ben tu devrais rester avec nous alors


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

Allé, moi je vais allé noyer mon chagrin dans un coca 

Bye


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Allé, moi je vais allé noyer mon chagrin dans un coca
> 
> Bye


tu devrais "flooder pour oublier"


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben tu devrais rester avec nous alors



Non sans façon, mais merci pour la proposition  

J'ai besoin de mettre les chose au point, et si je reste, j'y arriverais surement pas 

Bonne nuit Maïwen


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bon bon... moi je vais allé me couché et regarder la fin de Gladiator dans mon lit :love:
> 
> Bonne nuit tout le monde... et faites de beaux reves et tout et tout
> 
> ...




vu veux la fifille perche qui est chez robertav ?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Non sans façon, mais merci pour la proposition
> 
> J'ai besoin de mettre les chose au point, et si je reste, j'y arriverais surement pas
> 
> Bonne nuit Maïwen


Bonne nuit aussi   (je te l'ordonne   )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Salut les copains


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit aussi   (je te l'ordonne   )



Merci


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vu veux la fifille perche qui est chez robertav ?



Non merci... J'ai pas envie de faire la lessive et de me retrouver fauché... Je prefere mon coca


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Salut les copains




tes pas jeune toi oo: ou alors tu fouille les placards de tes parents


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dit dont avril tu n'a pas des devoirs a faire


Si, il a son brevet à réviser


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

je ne sias pas ce que je vais faire ce soir mais en tout cas

*j'enterdit a iDiot de deprimer sans moi !!!*


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un type de mon bureau qui s'est fait virer hier et vous savez ce qu'ils lui ont donné comme cadeau de départ ??!! .... son PC :affraid:  ... et en plus il a dit merci !! :king:
> 
> sans commentaires ...


   



_rien à ajouter votre honneur​ _


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Plus de munitions !*
> Boulez moi Valoriel fissa !


Vous avez entendu :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

il y a personnes qui veux s'inscrire par ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a personnes qui veux s'inscrire par ici ?



chuis trop timide


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> chuis trop timide


merci merci :casse: :love:

mais il y a des rubriques spéciales pour ne pas s'inscrire :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

personne? 

Bon, voyons voir...


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

si j'arrive à faire


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

un quatre à la suite :love:


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

Voui!! YES 

Je suis le meilleur  :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

4, et même 6 

Allez zou, au bain...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

faut lui couper les mains à cet individu


----------



## Franswa (1 Juin 2005)

déjà c't'heure là !!!!!!!


----------



## toys (1 Juin 2005)

9HOO a 22H45 promis je debauche dans 1 heur


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> faut lui couper les mains à cet individu


et je ferais comment pour... :love: :rose:


----------



## azéron (1 Juin 2005)

Depuis le temps, ce topic me manquait  :love:


----------



## azéron (1 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et je ferais comment pour... :love: :rose:


pour quoi papa? Laisse donc cette jeune fille tranquille... :rateau:


----------



## azéron (1 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> déjà c't'heure là !!!!!!!


Ben oui 

:mouais: 

Mais maintenant il est plus tard


----------



## azéron (1 Juin 2005)

coucou maïwen :love:


----------



## Franswa (2 Juin 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> Mais maintenant il est plus tard


 ouais et en plus, j'avais oublié qu'à l'heure où j'avais dit ça, je devais donner le résultat de "et avec google"


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juin 2005)

flood is good!! good night friends in hollywood!!


----------



## Patamach (2 Juin 2005)

bonne nuit les zamis


----------



## kathy h (2 Juin 2005)

Bon au lieu de flooder personne ne peut m'aider à résoudre mon problème d'action de dossier qui ne marche plus... j'ai frappé à toutes les portes et pour l'nstant aucune réponse....

pfffffff je ne vais pas y passer la nuit.... mais je suis têtue comme une mule


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir les floodeurs noctambules ! 

[edit] Youhou !!! je fait sensation dans cage du gogo     :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

En tout cas, j'ai toujours pas compris le film Sin City..... :rateau:


----------



## toys (2 Juin 2005)

bon alors de 9H00 a 01H00 sa fait 18 de taf dans la journée sa ! sa faisait longtemps que j avais pas fait ca ouf


ou remet ca demain


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

je sors du ciné....je suis allé voir Sin City.....

et je n'ai qu'un chose a dire....:


----------



## toys (2 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sors du ciné....je suis allé voir Sin City.....
> 
> et je n'ai qu'un chose a dire....:



tu fras gaffe ta la machoire qui traine a terre


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu fras gaffe ta la machoire qui traine a terre



dans le film ont me l'aurais arraché......'tain ce film....qu'est-ce qu'il est bon......


----------



## toys (2 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dans le film ont me l'aurais arraché......'tain ce film....qu'est-ce qu'il est bon......



je sait même pas de quoi il parle!

je me suis deconecté du monde la


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

c'est tiré d'une BD tres noire.....l'histoire de plusieurs mecs perdu dans une ville gonflée par le crime et la prostitution....et par les Psychopathes....les "heros" sont tous des pourris completement ravagés...en plus, c'est filmé de telle facon, que tu as vraiment l'impression de lire une BD....
tres gras, tres grand, tres sanglant.....j'adore.... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (2 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est tiré d'une BD tres noire.....l'histoire de plusieurs mecs perdu dans une ville gonflée par le crime et la prostitution....et par les Psychopathes....les "heros" sont tous des pourris completement ravagés...en plus, c'est filmé de telle facon, que tu as vraiment l'impression de lire une BD....
> tres gras, tres grand, tres sanglant.....j'adore.... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



sa doit être a voir j ai pas trop le temps en ce moment mais bon apres l 'ete si il passe encore j y vais .

s'est nul je ppeut toujours pas te boullé!


----------



## toys (2 Juin 2005)

bon je vais aller au lit je me leve a 6H


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais aller au lit je me leve a 6H



pareil......@+


----------



## NED (2 Juin 2005)

Idem...


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Juin 2005)

Salut les floodeurs! Alors, en petite forme ce matin???


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Juin 2005)

Cor, la forme?


----------



## playaman (2 Juin 2005)

Ca flood, mais ça dort aussi   

Dbout là-dedans   

('tain pas encor vu Sin City, c'est réussi alors ? )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ('tain pas encor vu Sin City, c'est réussi alors ? )




J'ai pas toruvé ça terrible... pete parce que j'ai pas lu les BD, mais je trouve qu'il y a des truc qui n'on aucun lien... bref... ça vaut pas un bon kill Bill :love:


----------



## playaman (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas toruvé ça terrible... pete parce que j'ai pas lu les BD, mais je trouve qu'il y a des truc qui n'on aucun lien... bref... ça vaut pas un bon kill Bill :love:



J'ai adoré la BD, justement ça me fait un peu peur, mais visuelment ça à l'air original (ça fait pas tout).


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juin 2005)

'lu les gens et merci à nos amis en grêve de la SNCF qui me permettent de rester à la maison en travaillant par le net


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juin 2005)

Terre brûlée au vent
Des landes de pierre,
Autour des lacs,
C'est pour les vivants
Un peu d'enfer,
Le Connemara.

Des nuages noirs
Qui viennent du nord
Colorent la terre,
Les lacs, les rivières :
C'est le décor
Du Connemara.

Au printemps suivant,
Le ciel irlandais
Etait en paix.
Maureen a plongé
Nue dans un lac
Du Connemara.

Sean Kelly s'est dit :
"Je suis catholique.
Maureen aussi."
L'église en granit
De Limerick,
Maureen a dit "oui".

De Tiperrary
Bally-Connelly
Et de Galway,
Ils sont arrivés
Dans le comté
Du Connemara.

Y avait les Connor,
Les O'Conolly,
Les Flaherty
Du Ring of Kerry
Et de quoi boire
Trois jours et deux nuits.

Là-bas, au Connemara,
On sait tout le prix du silence.
Là-bas, au Connemara,
On dit que la vie
C'est une folie
Et que la folie,
Ça se danse.

Terre brûlée au vent
Des landes de pierre,
Autour des lacs,
C'est pour les vivants
Un peu d'enfer,
Le Connemara.

Des nuages noirs
Qui viennent du nord
Colorent la terre,
Les lacs, les rivières :
C'est le décor
Du Connemara.

On y vit encore
Au temps des Gaels
Et de Cromwell,
Au rythme des pluies
Et du soleil,
Au pas des chevaux.

On y croit encore
Aux monstres des lacs
Qu'on voit nager
Certains soirs d'été
Et replonger
Pour l'éternité.

On y voit encore
Des hommes d'ailleurs
Venus chercher
Le repos de l'âme
Et pour le c½ur,
Un goût de meilleur.

L'on y croit encore
Que le jour viendra,
Il est tout près,
Où les Irlandais
Feront la paix
Autour de la croix.

Là-bas, au Connemara,
On sait tout le prix de la guerre.
Là-bas, au Connemara,
On n'accepte pas
La paix des Gallois
Ni celle des rois d'Angleterre...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juin 2005)

*Michel Sardou*
Ou quand Supermoquette devient SM
:affraid:


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

je comptais rester un petit peu, mais si ça dérape sur Sardou, je crois que je vasi aller voir ailleurs si j'y suis...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juin 2005)

*Mr préfère peut être ceci ?*


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

Si tu veux bien être ma Charden je serai ton Stone :love: :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juin 2005)

*je préfère*
... me mettre stone tout seul


----------



## playaman (2 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *je préfère*
> ... me mettre stone tout seul



Mr est sage mais pas partageur


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *je préfère*
> ... me mettre stone tout seul



Encore eût-il fallu que tu possèdes des talents de coureur.... Stone qui roule ne mousse pas des masses 

Et puis je te répondrais : seulement si consentant, d'abord !


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Mr est sage mais pas partageur



Allez, on est dans la chanson à texte ce matin  :love:


La froumi veut pas donner son miam miam
la froumi veut pas donner son miam miam
*la froumi n'est pas préteuse
c'est une vieille embéteuse
plutot crever que donner un gramme*
gramme gramme gramme gramme
la froumi veut pas donner son miam miam
la froumi veut pas donner so miam miam
ses parents avaient du pèze
des troupeaux de puces en Corrèze
une chaîne de fourmilières du blé des diams
diam diam diam diam
la fourmi veut pas donner son miam miam

{Parlé:}
a n'était ne fois ptite froumi relasque
por ne que navait ne steréo fifi ne mini crasquette
ne lave crecelle branque et ne frigérateur

La cigale est dans le show business ness
mais elle ne veut pas montrer ses fesses
fesses
alors pour bouffer quand même
elle va au buffet du midem
elle butine dans les coktails à Cannes
Cannes Cannes Cannes Cannes
La froumi veut pas donner son miam miam

{Parlé:}
grinng !
tiens qui ne c'est qui grinng ?
c'est ne cicrane superstar qui ne vient chercher ne froumi
pour ne faire ne némission navis de recherche à la télé
cet ne suppose que ne vient faire ne grosse bouffe ?
oh juste ne ptetite bouffe coco !
ellez ne faire foute ne mythomiam (slam)
ah ! mais c'est ne pétasse !!!

La froumi veut pas donner son miam miam
la froumi veut pas donner son miam miam

La cigale se shoote au DTT
are krishna l'a récupéré rée
mais prier dans une secte
ça nourrit pas son insecte
je n'ai rien à manger c'est un drame
drame drame drame drame
la froumi veut pas donner son miam miam

{Parlé:}
grinng !
tiens, que ne c'est qui grinng ?
mamour mamour, c'est ne bronze de Khrishna
et que ne veut le va pieds nus ?
et ne vient néchanger le miam de l'esprit
contre le miam du frigérateur
allez ne faire foute ne saltimbranque (slam! )
ah ! mais c'est nérétique !!!

La froumi veut pas donner son miam miam
la froumi veut pas donner son miam miam
moi j'en ai raz les antennes
j'vais déglinguer La Fontaine
ce macho qui n'aime pas les cicranes
crane crane crane crane

La froumi veut pas donner son miam miam...


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et je ferais comment pour... :love: :rose:


pour ... ?   



			
				azéron a dit:
			
		

> coucou maïwen :love:


  on se connaît ?    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

_*bon jeudi a tous !!!!!*_​




soleil  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## playaman (2 Juin 2005)

Bien trouvé Mr stone


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour ... ?
> 
> 
> on se connaît ?    :mouais:



bonjour maiwen :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Bien trouvé Mr stone



 Maiwen, Robertav, Playaman, Mackie... 

je passe en coup de vent....


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on se connaît ?    :mouais:



c'est Valoriel, Azeron.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Bien trouvé Mr stone



 alors, pres pour ce WeekEnd.....

je dois dire que c'est la premiere fois que je fais Perpignan-Lausanne pour faire une grillade....


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

tiens, un 4 a la suite, ça faisait longtemps.....


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est Valoriel, Azeron.....


je m'en serai doutée ... mais ... il sert à rien    

mackie  Stooky   Robertav  MôssieurPierre


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je m'en serai doutée ... *mais ... il sert à rien*
> 
> mackie  Stooky   Robertav  MôssieurPierre






l'original ne sert à rien non plus, d'ailleurs


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Ca flood, mais ça dort aussi
> 
> Dbout là-dedans
> 
> ('tain pas encor vu Sin City, c'est réussi alors ? )



si tu as aimais la BD tu aimeras le Film......c'est clair...les personnage sont super bien fait et il y a des passages ou l'ont a vraiement l'impression de lire une BD....quand au fait que certaines secene n'est aucun rapport, forcement, puisque en un film on te raconte trois histoire qui se croisent plus ou moins de maniere a decrire les differentes ambiance de la ville via 3 "héros".....

enfin, pour moi c'est du grand du tras tras grand....et par rapport a Kill Bill.....rien a voir...il saigne pas assez Kill Bill (encore le premier a la limite mais le second....)...


----------



## duracel (2 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, un 4 a la suite, ça faisait longtemps.....



Le grand retour en forme de l'enfant prodige.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> 'lu les gens et merci à nos amis en grêve de la SNCF qui me permettent de rester à la maison en travaillant par le net




.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2005)

J'ai encore mal à la tête du pinard d'hier soir, moi... :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je m'en serai doutée ... mais ... il sert à rien
> 
> mackie  Stooky   Robertav  MôssieurPierre





			
				MrStone a dit:
			
		

> l'original ne sert à rien non plus, d'ailleurs


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Le grand retour en forme de l'enfant prodige.




Mer**.......



> gnagnagna....gnagnagni....Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> l'original ne sert à rien non plus, d'ailleurs


c'est bien ce que j'entendais pas là


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore mal à la tête du pinard d'hier soir, moi... :sleep:



Fab'fab...

bon, je vous laisse....vais manger en ville........et Bon'Ap


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore mal à la tête du pinard d'hier soir, moi... :sleep:




L'abus de soufre est dangereux pour la santé


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Juin 2005)

Ceci cloture la 290ème page déjà... y marche ce thread


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Juin 2005)

Oh, j'ai *1616* posts...  :bebe: :rateau:


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

1664 aurai été mieux


----------



## duracel (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 1664 aurai été mieux



Beaucoup mieux...


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

Moi j'ai déjà donné hier....  

1664 powaaaaaaa :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 1664 aurai été mieux


Tout n'est pas perdu...


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tout n'est pas perdu...


ça ne saurait tarder


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'a personne dans le monde entier qui soit plus méchant que moi


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça ne saurait tarder



Oui, il va se perdre dans les méandres du web


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>


hey mais t'es un sal***, t'as pas le droit de poster ça !!!   je te parlerai plus jamais voilà

c'est ma vie privée virtuel ça !!!  


mais pourquoi ça quote pas les quote ce machin ???


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi ça quote pas les quote ce machin ???






demande a benjamin


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> demande a benjamin


hum ... non ça ira :rose:


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey mais t'es un sal***, t'as pas le droit de poster ça !!!   je te parlerai plus jamais voilà
> 
> c'est ma vie privée virtuel ça !!!


:rose: :rose: :rose:

:hein: 

:rose:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: :rose:
> 
> :hein:
> 
> :rose:


voilà, Bravo ! t'as l'air tout rose et bête maintenant ... comme une porcinet     :rateau:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 1664 aurai été mieux


 
ATTENTION je vais sevir si vous continuez à user de mon image!!!
Je vais moi user de mon droit de proprieté sur la marque!!
Dorénavant vous devrez me rémunerer à chaque utilisation de ma marque par des discos


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> ATTENTION je vais sevir si vous continuez à user de mon image!!!
> Je vais moi user de mon droit de proprieté sur la marque!!
> Dorénavant vous devrez me rémunerer à chaque utilisation de ma marque par des discos


Si tu veux, mais ici on n'aime pas la kro... 

Allez, tournée générale 









ps: sympa comme pseudo


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> ATTENTION je vais sevir si vous continuez à user de mon image!!!
> Je vais moi user de mon droit de proprieté sur la marque!!
> Dorénavant vous devrez me rémunerer à chaque utilisation de ma marque par des discos



Dis moi, jeune homme, t'aurais pas une s½ur qui s'appelle Anette ? Mac Anette ?


----------



## Macoufi (2 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, jeune homme, t'aurais pas une s½ur qui s'appelle Anette ? Mac Anette ?


et allé...   
"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant ... et patati et blablabla" 
   

j'aime pas être frustée   

Maïwen, ça te dirait pas qu'on réouvre le fil des râleuses ???  :rose:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, mais ici on n'aime pas la kro...
> 
> Allez, tournée générale
> 
> ...


 
* *
*T'es pas passé à la caisse j'vais sévir *


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, jeune homme, t'aurais pas une s½ur qui s'appelle Anette ? Mac Anette ?


 
 On va s'entendre tous les deux!!
Appelle moi encore jeune homme...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Allez la journée est presque finie :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> * *
> *T'es pas passé à la caisse j'vais sévir *



Mais t'as pas fini d'raler ? Y t'fait d'la pub gratos, tu voudrais pas qu'il te paie en plus, non ! :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Hello !!!


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'as pas fini d'raler ? Y t'fait d'la pub gratos, tu voudrais pas qu'il te paie en plus, non ! :casse: :hosto:


 
SI, c'est un principe chez moi...( de râler pas de me faire payer, elles veulent pô :rose:  )


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Juin 2005)

Mac ro, sympa le pseudo


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mac ro, sympa le pseudo


alcolo


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

21 messages et déjà au bar.....  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

bon @ table :love:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> 21 messages et déjà au bar.....  :rateau:


c'est lui qui dit ça   
en même temps avec un pseudo pareil,  mac-ronenbourg y était prédestiné


----------



## Macoufi (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> 21 messages et déjà au bar.....  :rateau:


Pire que ça...
il n'a posté *que* au bar...





_Tata, l'est fière de son filleul..._ :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Juin 2005)

bon app' à tous


----------



## Macoufi (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est lui qui dit ça


    
 

 :love:


----------



## Macoufi (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon @ table :love:


t'as raison, Mackie,
j'ai l'estomac qui réclame


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

_J'ai bien mangé, j'ai bien bu, j'ai le ventre bien repus_ 

Tout le monde va bien?


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> _J'ai bien mangé, j'ai bien bu, j'ai le ventre bien repus_
> 
> Tout le monde va bien?


moi ça va


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

A table, à table on a pas encore bu l'apéro, c'est quoi c'te forum...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est lui qui dit ça




Et alors ?  T'as pas vu mes 21 premiers posts ?


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ?  T'as pas vu mes 21 premiers posts ?


non mais j'en vois pas mal depuis un p'tit bout de temps


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi ça va



Super  Dis moi, tu fais quoi dans la vie appart MacGé? Je te vois tout le temps au bar... c'est pas sérieux tout ça


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non mais j'en vois pas mal depuis un p'tit bout de temps



A peu près 700 non ?


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alcolo


Cela se voit tant que ça... 
Tous les vices...un homme quoi :rose:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Super  Dis moi, tu fais quoi dans la vie appart MacGé? Je te vois tout le temps au bar... c'est pas sérieux tout ça


je suis au lycée ... y'a le bac dans 1 semaine... c'est pour ça que je suis là


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Je viens de penser à un truc horrible....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

> ...imagine, le matin, tu te lève et t'a la tête dans le c**... tu va vers la salle de bain pour te brosser les dents, et là manque de bol tu prend ton gillette mach 3 turbo au lieu de ta brosse à dents et tu t'en rend pas compte.... brrrrrrrrrr.... j'ose même pas imaginer les gencives..... :rateau:




C'est pas trash alors ?


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de penser à un truc horrible....


tu penses ?   ... apparement ça n'a pas duré longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu penses ?   ... apparement ça n'a pas duré longtemps



Si tu postai moins vite tu connaitrais mes réflections


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis au lycée ... y'a le bac dans 1 semaine... c'est pour ça que je suis là




elle s'amuse avant une longue labeur


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis au lycée ... y'a le bac dans 1 semaine... c'est pour ça que je suis là


 
T'es là ou au lycée???


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis au lycée ... y'a le bac dans 1 semaine... c'est pour ça que je suis là



Hé hé 

Moi ça commence la semaine prochaine... ce sera partis pour 2 semaines horrib' :rateau: 

Tu comptes atteindre les 900 posts avant la soirée? 

 Charlub comment va? 

Ton histoire est dégeu... mais ça risque pas de m'arriver à moi, j'aime pas les rasoir électrique


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ...imagine, le matin, tu te lève et t'a la tête dans le c**... tu va vers la salle de bain pour te brosser les dents, et là manque de bol tu prend ton gillette mach 3 turbo au lieu de ta brosse à dents et tu t'en rend pas compte.... brrrrrrrrrr.... j'ose même pas imaginer les gencives..... :rateau:


mais t'es pas bien toi hein !! 

ps : ça fait trois trombones que je casse en les pliant en 10 minutes, je trouve vraiment que les trombones de nos jours c'est plus ce que c'était ... :/


----------



## Maître Kanter (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> T'es là ou au lycée???




a traduire par DTC


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé
> 
> Moi ça commence la semaine prochaine... ce sera partis pour 2 semaines horrib' :rateau:
> 
> Tu comptes atteindre les 900 posts avant la soirée?


ben j'y pensais pas mais puisque tu en parles 
 

ps : mac-ronenbourg j'ai pas compris la question


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ps : mac-ronenbourg j'ai pas compris la questions


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

Pfiou ! Ça ressemble de plus en plus à une réunion des houblonnés anonymes par ici...

Après Maître Kanter et ses huîtres pas fraîches, le maquereau-n'embourre et sa bibine qui sent la sueur... manquerait plus qu'Anne-Khen (la bière qui fait aimer la bière.... des autres) et les moines trappistes, tiens !


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

une trappiste pour moi ! :love:


----------



## Patamach (2 Juin 2005)

lut les champions


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ps : mac-ronenbourg j'ai pas compris la question


 
T'es blonde???!!!


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une trappiste pour moi ! :love:


 
Tiens un homme en vert SYMPA...!!!


----------



## Patamach (2 Juin 2005)

Que la farce soit avec  vous:

http://www.storewars.org/flash/index.html


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une trappiste pour moi ! :love:


 ... _et une grande Guinness bien fraîche pour moi svp_  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Juin 2005)

Au fait Patamach, j'adore ta signature, vraiment tout bon!


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2005)

Oh, les nioubs, c'est fini ce bordel? On n'a plus le temps de suivre quand on bosse.
Va falloir se calmer un peu sur le nombre de posts, hein...


----------



## Patamach (2 Juin 2005)

Thanx 

je te retourne le compliment sur ton avatar


----------



## Patamach (2 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oh, les nioubs, c'est fini ce bordel? On n'a plus le temps de suivre quand on bosse.
> Va falloir se calmer un peu sur le nombre de posts, hein...



A lad insane


----------



## Aladdin Sane (2 Juin 2005)

On m'appelle?


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ... _et une grande Guinness bien fraîche pour moi svp_  :love:



Allez je t'accompagne  Une pinte aussi, fait soif :love:


----------



## Patamach (2 Juin 2005)

Aladdin Sane a dit:
			
		

> On m'appelle?



euh oui comment dire euh 
zavé l'heure siuoplait


----------



## Aladdin Sane (2 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> euh oui comment dire euh
> zavé l'heure siuoplait



C'est écrit en haut à droite de ton écran...


----------



## bouilla (2 Juin 2005)

C'est pas Mercredi pourtant, allez zou a l'ecole les nioubs !


----------



## bouilla (2 Juin 2005)

c'est dingue on peux plus flooder en paix maintenant :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

Aladdin Sane a dit:
			
		

> C'est écrit en haut à droite de ton écran...



a peine 4 messages, c'est bien la peine d'avoir ete crée........


----------



## bouilla (2 Juin 2005)

c'est l'heure de la page quotidienne


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> c'est dingue on peux plus flooder en paix maintenant :hein:



mais si, mais si.....


----------



## bouilla (2 Juin 2005)

Faut dire que j'ai pris du retard ces derniers temps


----------



## bouilla (2 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais si, mais si.....



ah oui !


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'heure de la page quotidienne



comment ça..?....tous les jours tu te tappes une page de flood....?.....
mais aujour'hui pas de ' a la suite, je veille....


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que j'ai pris du retard ces derniers temps



c'est clair, meme pas un message jour de moyenne.....ça fait leger....


----------



## Aladdin Sane (2 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> a peine 4 messages, c'est bien la peine d'avoir ete crée........



"Aux âmes bien nées, la valeur n'attend pas le nombre des années"... 










Et puis tais toi, toi d'abord...


----------



## bouilla (2 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comment ça..?....tous les jours tu te tappes une page de flood....?.....
> mais aujour'hui pas de ' a la suite, je veille....



Ben quand je peux ! c'est qu'il faut s'organiser pour aussi !!

pis ça égaye toutes ces couleurs, non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

Aladdin Sane a dit:
			
		

> "Aux âmes bien nées, la valeur n'attend pas le nombre des années"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  

mince, je peux meme pas bouler ton papa.....



> Vous savez que vous etes limité et pourtant vous en donnez a tout le monde...alors du coup, je vous previens que vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard si vous avez le temps....de toute facon, je suis un Vbulletin capricieux....


----------



## bouilla (2 Juin 2005)

Benji ! y'a stook qui insulte ton enfant !


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Benji ! y'a stook qui insulte ton enfant !



moi, j'insulte personne, quand je clique sur une boule disco, il me sort ça tel quel le Vbul.....
incroyable non...?....


----------



## Aladdin Sane (2 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mince, je peux meme pas bouler ton papa.....



Boule moi! Mon papa il est déjà pas mal boulé


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

bouilla !


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

Aladdin Sane a dit:
			
		

> Boule moi! Mon papa il est déjà pas mal boulé



ça va venir, ça viendra....
encore quelques heures....


----------



## Mac et Kette (2 Juin 2005)

dites, en parlant de coup de boule, je peux en avoir du rouge, je prefere.
merci.
d'ailleurs, je change ma signature de suite   

commme ça, il vous voulez bouler quelqu'un en rouge, choisissez moi


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

meme remarque que precedemment , va falloir que tu attende que Vbul veille bien...


----------



## Mac et Kette (2 Juin 2005)

mouais....m'enfin si vous avez le temps pensez-y


----------



## Mac et Kette (2 Juin 2005)

bon, @+


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

ouaip, salut...

bon, je vais pas tarder pour quelques minutes, je vais re-lire mes BD de SinCity 
apres avoir vu le film ce devrait etre agreable...


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juin 2005)

à tous !!!
Nous passons commande dans 20 minutes avec le sites Apple Store / ISIC !


Tout le monde va bien ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> à tous !!!
> Nous passons commande dans 20 minutes avec le sites Apple Store / ISIC !
> 
> 
> Tout le monde va bien ?




*youhou.....youpiii...*

tu dois etre super content.........
une bonne nouvellle, profites en bien.....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Juin 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> dites, en parlant de coup de boule, je peux en avoir du rouge, je prefere.
> merci.
> d'ailleurs, je change ma signature de suite
> 
> commme ça, il vous voulez bouler quelqu'un en rouge, choisissez moi


 heu... c'est ironique?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> * Avril-VII est complètement love de Maiwen. *



Dis donc tu ne seraias pas un peu volage, toi? Et la choupette dont tu nous avais montré la photo alors?
 :mouais:


----------



## Mac et Kette (2 Juin 2005)

mais non, mais non, je veux faire mieux que lui....
alors si you plé....boulez moi rouge.....
c'est gentil Fab Fab s'ailleurs, mais tu complique les choses là...


----------



## Mac et Kette (2 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc tu ne seraias pas un peu volage, toi? Et la choupette dont tu nous avais montré la photo alors?
> :mouais:



c'est de son age, plus on en a.... ....
mais je sais pas si Maiwen est au courant...


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juin 2005)

Bien sûr que je suis heureux !!!!
Je cherche une house sympa sinon...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Tu veux vraiment qu'on te boule rouge ??? strange...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que je suis heureux !!!!
> Je cherche une house sympa sinon...



une housse ou un sac....parce que chez Crumpler, ils sont bon pour tout.....leur housse sont super et leur sac encore mieux.....pour moi, c'est le top....et c'est pas Petit Scarabée ou webO qui vont me contredire...


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juin 2005)

Celle ci a pas l'air trop mal, mais elle est expédiée sous 7 à 10 jours :sick:
Apple envoie les commandes groupées ou pas ?
Parceque le powerbook dans 15 jours, non et non !


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

voila quelques exemples..... de chez Crumpler depuis la FNAC.... 

ps: moi j'aime bien (et utilise) le Gimp 
et n'oublions pas l'indispensable Slip pour eviter la clavierisation...
il y a aussi le  School Hymn  qui est un peu mieux que le gimp mais un peu moins Funky...

apres, il y a les sac...mais je ne sais pas quelle taille tu prend....donc je tes donne les miens...enfin, en 12"....


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> mais non, mais non, je veux faire mieux que lui....
> alors si you plé....boulez moi rouge.....
> c'est gentil Fab Fab s'ailleurs, mais tu complique les choses là...



J'ai rippé. Je voulais te bouler rouge et paf, l'habitude, le remords, je ne sais pas...


----------



## teo (2 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oh, les nioubs, c'est fini ce bordel? On n'a plus le temps de suivre quand on bosse.
> Va falloir se calmer un peu sur le nombre de posts, hein...



j'ai le tournis rien qu'à regarder ces pages qui s'ajoutent sans arrêt: on croirait des poussins dans un élevage... ça piaille, sans arrêt 

*[Mode intéressé, limite intéressant ON]*gros coeff ch. 7 pts, marque verte, de neuf à très usagé, fin de série possible, contre remboursement compte SuperStar. Paiement en nature possible, faire proposition. Nioubz bienvenu-e, même gris pour initiation *[Mode intéressé, limite intéressant OFF]*

_PS: tapiner pour rejoindre la Star'Mac de MacGé, j'aurai jamais imaginé tomber si bas, mais bon si ça permet le contact, arfff arfff arfff_


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juin 2005)

http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.a...ID=041d1c87d-8d13-9e4f-50f2-c7c23147b275&Fr=4
Celle la, sylée et expédiée sous 24H.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le tournis rien qu'à regarder ces pages qui s'ajoutent sans arrêt: on croirait des poussins dans un élevage... ça piaille, sans arrêt
> 
> *[Mode intéressé, limite intéressant ON]*gros coeff ch. 7 pts, marque verte, de neuf à très usagé, fin de série possible, contre remboursement compte SuperStar. Paiement en nature possible, faire proposition. Nioubz bienvenu-e, même gris pour initiation *[Mode intéressé, limite intéressant OFF]*
> 
> _PS: tapiner pour rejoindre la Star'Mac de MacGé, j'aurai jamais imaginé tomber si bas, mais bon si ça permet le contact, arfff arfff arfff_



Suffisait de demander. T'as même un bonus de 2.

Moi en revanche, il m'n manque 42...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Celle ci a pas l'air trop mal, mais elle est expédiée sous 7 à 10 jours :sick:
> Apple envoie les commandes groupées ou pas ?
> Parceque le powerbook dans 15 jours, non et non !




comme je dis juste au dessu, celui la, il est super pour le transport ....un excellent choix, et c'est vrai quand Bleu, il est plutot pas mal....moi j'ai fait le choix du orange et noir chez Crumpler...
parce qu'en bleu, il n'y avait pas de range CD 24.....ni de housse pour mon mobile...


----------



## Mac et Kette (2 Juin 2005)

ok, J'abandonne.....vous m'avez tous boulez Vert..........
tant pis....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que je suis heureux !!!!
> Je cherche une *house* sympa sinon...


 Je t'ai trouvé ça:









...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.a...ID=041d1c87d-8d13-9e4f-50f2-c7c23147b275&Fr=4
> Celle la, sylée et expédiée sous 24H.



oui, c'est la meme que la bleue...mais en 12", tu as choisi quelle taille de Portable finalement...?


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

avril  teo  fab'fab  stook  dcz_

Mac et kette c'est pas la peine, je lui dit bonjour tout les matin :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juin 2005)

un 12 
Ca va être la rage de recevoir la house avant la bécane.
Je vais prendre la rouge de la fnac.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> un 12
> Ca va être la rage de recevoir la house avant la bécane.
> Je vais prendre la rouge de la fnac.



un excellent choix si tu veux mon avis, tu ne le regretteras pas.....
mais parcontre, je te conseille vivement un slip a moins que tu te laves toujours les mains avant de taper sur ton mac.....


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juin 2005)

Un quoi ???
Ca sert à quoi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> (...)mais parcontre, je te conseille vivement un slip...



Pourquoi, t'as peur que l'émotion lui fasse mouiller son pantalon?
 :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Un quoi ???
> Ca sert à quoi ?



ben, c'est un petit chiffon de la taille de ton ecran ( ici , mais ne te fie pas a la couleur, il est plus orange...) 
il te permet d'eviter la clavierisation (C.A.D que tes touches laissent des traces sur ton clavier...)
et en plus, ça te permet de nettoyer ton ecran quand il est sale (c'est anti-statique) ou tu peux aussi t'en servir comme tapise de souris en deplacement....


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, t'as peur que l'émotion lui fasse mouiller son pantalon?
> :mouais:



non, ça c'est surement deja fait...


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juin 2005)

Oui, quand moen père m'a dit, on commande là ?
Dailleurs, il vient ou pas ??? Quest-ce qui fous ? 

Edit : Il arrive qu'il m'a dit 

- T'as finis tes devoirs ?
- Ba oui ! 
- Bon j'arrive....


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juin 2005)

Je commande avec Firefox ou avec IE ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je commande avec Firefox ou avec IE ??



non, avec Safari...  

ps: ff !


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

Et évite la boulette du plafond de carte bancaire explosé, ça la fout toujours mal... 

3 ou 4 jours après la commande, un petit mail poli qui te dit "Votre commande est annulée, le paiement a été refusé"


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juin 2005)

Je vais prendre Iwork avec, ca à l'air pas trop pourrit.


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

Comme ça une fois commandé on pourra passer à autre chose...


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je vais prendre Iwork avec, ca à l'air pas trop pourrit.


Ben tout dépend si tu en as besoin, mais sinon c'est utile


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je vais prendre Iwork avec, ca à l'air pas trop pourrit.



c'est meme un bon choix, meme si je prefere encore Word à pages.....


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben tout dépend si tu en as besoin, mais sinon c'est utile



Ça c'est de l'aphorisme


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben tout dépend si tu en as besoin, mais sinon c'est utile


Ben tout dépend si tu en as besoin, mais c'est toujours utile 



C'est mieux comme ça non?


----------



## teo (2 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Suffisait de demander. T'as même un bonus de 2.
> 
> Moi en revanche, il m'n manque 42...




On va charger la mule alors... tu peux compter sur... 10 pts


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Juin 2005)

Valoriel, Stook, MrStone, Avril, et tous les autres que j'a oublié :rose:

 les jeunes! ca floode dur?

Alors, Avril, tu l'as commandé ou non ton PB?


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On va charger la mule alors... tu peux compter sur... 10 pts


Avec le mien, il t'en manque 31


----------



## toys (2 Juin 2005)

coucou a tous je passe par la avant de pete les plomb


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

magic


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

toys


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben tout dépend si tu en as besoin, mais c'est toujours utile
> 
> 
> 
> C'est mieux comme ça non?



C'est un peu mieux.
Mais on aurait aussi pu dire
1) On s'en tape 

2) C'est indispensable, fonce !

3) Tu comptes vraiment faire beaucoup de présentations power-point-like (certes beaucoup plus jolies)et de documents mis en page d'une manière hybride (bancale ???) entre Word et X-press ? Garde tes thunes et achète-toi plutôt iLife 05 avec


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.





> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


 benjamin


----------



## Patamach (2 Juin 2005)

j'ai chaud


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou a tous je passe par la avant de pete les plomb



 Toys...
 Le_Magic...


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Garde tes thunes et achète-toi plutôt iLife 05


Ben non, c'est livré avec


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

tout le monde

Alors Avril, heureux? 

En tout cas toute mes félicitations, et tout les fils de mon caleçon aussi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu mieux.
> Mais on aurait aussi pu dire
> 1) On s'en tape
> 
> ...




pas faux, je prefere vraiment Office....mais au tarif etudiant, il est encore 2x plus cher....


----------



## toys (2 Juin 2005)

salut les gasier

j en est marre 

on reprend un truc la on a trois semaine pour faire un truc ou il faut 1 ans

je vous explique pas

s'est trop compliqué


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> j'ai chaud


 patamach


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Teo Superstar !!!!


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

charlub et l'iDiot


----------



## Patamach (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> patamach



 valoriel

manque plus que la serveuse topless à forte poitrine et ton image est parfaite


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Juin 2005)

sinon, il reste la solution open office...

Dis donc, c'est pas bientôt fini de parler technique dans un fil à flood, non... Y'a des forums pour ça...


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> charlub et l'iDiot



 Val

Comment va?


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

bon ben je suis pas rentré vu le bazar :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> valoriel
> 
> manque plus que la serveuse topless à forte poitrine et ton image est parfaite







​

  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

re ... 
je voulais dire autre chose mais je viens de lire les ... quelques pages que vous avez écrites pendant mon cours de cinéma et maintenant je sais plus ce que je voulais dire ... 

Stook il m'a donné envie d'acheté tous les sac et machins pour portable ... mais j'ai pas de portable alors bon ... je me dis que peut-être c'est pas super utile ... 
et aujourd'hui j'ai premier-boulé-rouge ... mais c'était même pas un vrai, on me la soudoyé (ça se dit ça ? oO)...

/me respire ...


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Val
> 
> Comment va?


ça va et toi?


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ​
> 
> :rateau:


où t'as vu qu'elle avait une forte poitrine toi ?  :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Juin 2005)

Allez, histoire de recentrer le débat : 





Qui en veux?


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Qui en veux?


Présent 

:love:


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, c'est livré avec



T'es sûr ?  :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> où t'as vu qu'elle avait une forte poitrine toi ?  :mouais:


Ici, ici et là ... 

 maïwen


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

si vous continuer à poster tout plein de photos d'alcool, je quitte le bar    j'aime pas l'alcool


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr ?  :mouais:


Yep! Enfin il me semble. Les dernières version du système, d'AppleWorks et d'iLife sont normalement livrées avec chaque nouvelle machine


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juin 2005)

POWERBOOK 12"
SuperDrive
:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

Commandé !!!
Au taquet pour attendre le mail de confirmation.
​


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si vous continuer à poster tout plein de photos d'alcool, je quitte le bar    j'aime pas l'alcool



Allez, reste avec nous : 






Et si tu n'aimes pas l'acool, il te reste ça :


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ça va et toi?



Bien bien, ma journée aurait pu etre pire   Je me suis cassé la tête la moitié de l'aprem sur un texte dit "philosophique" à n'y rien comprendre  Mais je commence à y voir plus clair :mouais:

Enfin bref... 

J'ai la gorge toute seche... Merci le magi  tu tombes à point


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si vous continuer à poster tout plein de photos d'alcool, je quitte le bar    j'aime pas l'alcool






Orange ou pomme?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Bien :rateau:



T'a pas commandé des ongles aussi ?


http://tokyoahead.com/main/article.php/applenails


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ici, ici et là ...
> 
> maïwen


ben je sais quand même reconnaître une forte poitrine ... ou alors elle la cache très bien  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

On va arriver à 300 pages !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr ?  :mouais:



oui, j'en suis sur....mais pour Appleworks, sur un PB, rien n'est moins sur...
et puis, iWork permet d'exporter des document en Word ou en PDF sans probleme, ce qui permet une bonne integration avec un PC....donc a mon avis et vu ça clarté et sa simplicité d'utilisation c'est un bon choix...meme si comme je l'ai deja dit, Word est quannd meme un cran au dessus ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> re ...
> je voulais dire autre chose mais je viens de lire les ... quelques pages que vous avez écrites pendant mon cours de cinéma et maintenant je sais plus ce que je voulais dire ...
> 
> Stook il m'a donné envie d'acheté tous les sac et machins pour portable ... mais j'ai pas de portable alors bon ... je me dis que peut-être c'est pas super utile ...
> ...



T'es étudiante en Cinéma? Où ça?


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> POWERBOOK 12"
> SuperDrive
> :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:
> 
> ...



Alors Avril, on s'éclate avec les chtites couleurs? :bebe: 

Tu va devoir attendre maintenant... moi on m'a fait baver pendant 2 mois... t'imagine?! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Laisez la moi :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


en parlant de PDF..... :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Juin 2005)

Dis, maiwenn, tu as déja regardé le résultat de Maiwenn dans google image 
http://images.google.com/images?q=maiwenn&hl=fr&lr=&client=safari&rls=fr&sa=N&tab=wi 
 :casse: :rateau: ça casse un peu le mythe du joli papillon...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

2 mois, ça va être long, très long !!!  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> T'es étudiante en Cinéma? Où ça?


non pas étudiante en cinéma, juste lycéene en option cinéma ... coeff 6 au bac  :mouais:   

(voilà, t'es décu maintenant    )

ça fait quand même deux fois dans la journée qu'on me demande où j'étudie


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

300 pages plus vite !!!!!!!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Yep! Enfin il me semble. Les dernières version du système, d'AppleWorks et d'iLife sont normalement livrées avec chaque nouvelle machine




Ah ouais, exact !

Ca devient difficile à suivre là...


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Juin 2005)

Le resultat est pas vraiment mieux avec un seul N : 
http://images.google.com/images?hl=fr&lr=&client=safari&rls=fr&q=maiwen&btnG=Rechercher


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juin 2005)

Purée j'y crosi pas, un an que j'attendais ce moment !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Bref, c'est lycée option glandage non ?


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Dis, maiwenn, tu as déja regardé le résultat de Maiwenn dans google image
> http://images.google.com/images?q=maiwenn&hl=fr&lr=&client=safari&rls=fr&sa=N&tab=wi
> :casse: :rateau: ça casse un peu le mythe du joli papillon...




Surtout si tu cherches maiwen


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Essaye avec Charlub


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de PDF..... :rateau:






*PDF*
*pooooooooowaaaaaaaaaaa* ​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Flooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Dis, maiwenn, tu as déja regardé le résultat de Maiwenn dans google image
> http://images.google.com/images?q=maiwenn&hl=fr&lr=&client=safari&rls=fr&sa=N&tab=wi
> :casse: :rateau: ça casse un peu le mythe du joli papillon...


jte merde   
c'est quoi tous ces gens qui se renseignent sur moi ? vous me cherchez tous dans google !! vous avez pas assez de moi dans le bar ???   

et puis ça "casse le mythe du papillon" mais ça casse pas le mythe de moi


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

Maïwen


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Vous ne conaissez pas la vraie nature de la force !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Juin 2005)

Ca y est : 300 pages de flood non stop...  :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Espèce d'iDiot !!!!!!!!!!!! tu m'a grilllllé !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

jsuis vert....


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

C'est moi qui les ai faite les 300 pages Charlub  

Maintenant... tu va arreter de nous les pomper?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

mouais....300 pages.....va falloir bientot qu'il ferme.....ça ferme toujours vers les 200, non?...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Et j'ai fait mon 800ème post sur la 300ème page de ce sujet !!! T'a cassé un truc exeptionnel mec !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bref, c'est lycée option glandage non ?


ça c'est une option facultative ...


----------



## Patamach (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen à l'envers ca fait newiam.
je tenais à le dire.
super interessant.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui les ai faite les 300 pages Charlub
> 
> Maintenant... tu va arreter de nous les pomper?



Tant d'efforts... gachés par  juste un "  Maïwen" ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr jsuis trop énervé............ 

Nan, en fait jdéconne :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non pas étudiante en cinéma, juste lycéene en option cinéma ... coeff 6 au bac  :mouais:
> 
> (voilà, t'es décu maintenant    )
> 
> ça fait quand même deux fois dans la journée qu'on me demande où j'étudie


 Et tu vises la Femis après ?


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

*PDF*
*pooooooooowaaaaaaaaaaa* ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

.....non, rien.....ha!, si, @+


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tant d'efforts... gachés par  juste un "  Maïwen" ...



Ce petit "  Maïwen" à une importance énorme... :love: Tu peux pas comprendre


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

*FLOOD*
*pooooooooowaaaaaaaaaaa* ​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> maiwen à l'envers ca fait newiam.
> je tenais à le dire.
> super interessant.




Et Patchaman à l'envers ça fait hcamatap   :rateau: en plus en te boullant j'ai mis n'importe nawak'


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non pas étudiante en cinéma, juste lycéene en option cinéma ... coeff 6 au bac  :mouais:
> 
> (voilà, t'es décu maintenant    )



Non, je me dis juste que je suis vieux...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Ce petit "  Maïwen" à une importance énorme... :love:
> Tu peux pas comprendre





T'a gaché la 300ème page !!!!  :rateau:     




PDF yo man !!!! :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)




----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et tu vises la Femis après ?


non, j'ai pas trop le porte monnaie pour 
j'avais pensé à faire un BTS montage mais enfait je vais aller en fac d'anglais ... tout de suite ça fait moins ... exotique

 iDiot

dites les djeun'z quitte a flooder, on peut flooder un peu plus intéressant pour les dernières heures de vie de ce cher fil, parce que la franchement, ça va trop vite et je trouve ça moins drôle qu'auparavant ...


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

Qui a dit que c'était marrant de flouder ? :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dites les djeun'z quitte a flooder, on peut flooder un peu plus intéressant pour les dernières heures de vie de ce cher fil, parce que la franchement, ça va trop vite et je trouve ça moins drôle qu'auparavant ...


Tu sais maïwen, un fil, un thread, un tradada, un sujet ça connaît des hauts et des bas


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> T'a gaché la 300ème page !!!!  :rateau:



Pas selon moi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dites les djeun'z quitte a flooder, on peut flooder un peu plus intéressant pour les dernières heures de vie de ce cher fil, parce que la franchement, ça va trop vite et je trouve ça moins drôle qu'auparavant ...



C'est marrant, mais je trouve ça plus marrant car le bar des floodeur c'est pas le minichat, c'est un bar à



FFFllllllllooooooooooooddddd !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit que c'était marrant de flouder ? :mouais:



Non, en fait c'est horrible, c'est comme une drogue.....


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, mais je trouve ça plus marrant car le bar des floodeur c'est pas le minichat, c'est un bar à
> 
> 
> 
> FFFllllllllooooooooooooddddd !!!!!!


ça par exemple je trouve ça complètement con ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Pas selon moi



Mais selon moi, si !   :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Pas selon moi


Ni selon moi 

Des qu'il y a maïwen écrit quelque part je suis complètement :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça par exemple je trouve ça complètement con ...



Chatie ton language s'il te plait, celui-ci ne me sied guère... 






 :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

:casse: merci téo et fab'fab :casse:

J'ai mal... :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ni selon moi





Hep, PDF man !!!!


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ni selon moi
> 
> Des qu'il y a maïwen écrit quelque part je suis complètement :love:



Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul 

Le bar sans Maïwen... c'est... vide...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

5 pages en si pue de temp !!!!!!!     


vraiment pas envie de tout lire   



*teo* desolé , pas de coupboul , ma machine m'en donne le droit a tres peu en ces jours ci  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Chatie ton language s'il te plait, celui-ci ne me sied guère...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ben il ne sied guère mais il me sied à moi alors après ...


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

Coucou princess :love:


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir Princess


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 5 pages en si pue de temp !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> vraiment pas envie de tout lire
> ...




C'est parce qu'il faut que tu boule d'autres personne pour diversifier le boulage 

non ?  (Moi moi moi !!!  )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben il ne sied guère mais il me sied à moi alors après ...



après ?


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Le bar sans Maïwen... c'est... vide...


c'est comme mon coeur, il saigne de ne pas entendre ce doux prénom


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme mon coeur, il saigne de ne pas entendre ce doux prénom



Arrête de fayoter mec


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme mon coeur, il saigne de ne pas entendre ce doux prénom


ouais c'est ça, tu as oublié que je suis la plus méchante personne du monde ? 

vous dites ça mais vous postez autant si ce n'est plus quand je suis pas là (et c'est pas pour autant que c'est plus intéressant)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous dites ça mais vous postez autant si ce n'est plus quand je suis pas là (et c'est pas pour autant que c'est plus intéressant)




Faut dire qu'il y a personne pour raler, donc on se lache    :rateau:


----------



## teo (2 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 5 pages en si pue de temp !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> vraiment pas envie de tout lire
> ...




po très grove...    l'appel a été entendu, je suis enfin une superstar  :style: (tiens d'ailleurs, y'a un post qui...).D'ailleurs je suis attendu à un vernissage et que je me bouge, je suis à la bourre de chez bourre...  :rateau: 
Bise ma princess... :love:

PS: Charlubpdf, je ne t'oublie pas la machine est enrayée...  demain ? :siffle


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire qu'il y a personne pour raler, donc on se lache    :rateau:


va dire ça aux modérateurs tiens

il n'y à personne qui ai de poids mais moi je rale ...


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme mon coeur, il saigne de ne pas entendre ce doux prénom



Comparer ton coeur à un bar... pas tres poetique tout ça mon pti Val  

Aie :casse:

Bon d'accord... c'est tres poetique... 

Aie, et re-aie et re-re-aie :casse: :casse: :casse:

Bon ok j'ai rien dit... :rateau:

Besoin d'un calin... :bebe: Maïwen?


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

qui me parle ?


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il n'y à personne qui ai de poids mais moi je rale ...


Moi aussi beau papillon!

Je rale de ne pouvoir te voir, d'entendre


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


  

Désolé iDiot, mais il y à l'autre andouille qui fait ch*** 
Je rale, j'enrage 

C'est pour demain


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qui me parle ?




Ça fait mal ça... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Ha !!! un avatar tout frais !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Charlubpdf



Il étais tant que je change d'avatar


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

*pas du tout !!!!!!!*


je ne peux pas bouler parce que j'ai pas d coup  :mouais: 


rende- moi mes 5 , satané machine !!!!


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juin 2005)

Bon, après les réjouissances de la commande....
Je me mets à mes devoirs, tess d'allemand, d'anglais...
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *pas du tout !!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> je ne peux pas bouler parce que j'ai pas d coup  :mouais:
> ...



Argh.... pareil chez moi.....


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Désolé iDiot, mais il y à l'autre andouille qui fait ch***
> Je rale, j'enrage
> 
> C'est pour demain



C'est rien  aujourd'hui ou demain, c'est pareil, tant que je l'ai


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> C'est rien  aujourd'hui ou demain, c'est pareil, tant que je l'ai


c'est pas bien de demander


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> tes*T* (   ) d'allemand



Ja gar keine schlechte Idee !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Je viens de me réveiller


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> C'est rien  aujourd'hui ou demain, c'est pareil, tant que je l'ai




PDF ?


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

Mert... j'ai loupé mon 200éme posts


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me réveiller



Grosse soirée hier ?


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me réveiller


bonne nuit ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bien de demander






haaaaa non mademoiselle  !!!!!!!!!      

moi je demande rien (et je reçois rien     )

je reclame juste mon droit de bouler mes amis et ceux
qui ont feté leur annif en ces jours c!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bien de demander



c'est pas bien de faire des remarques aux autres





 :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaa non mademoiselle  !!!!!!!!!
> 
> moi je demande rien (et je reçois rien     )
> 
> ...


j'allais dire : mais si mais si tu reçois, mais en fait

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav.

alors bon ...   

comment va fifille perche ?


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bien de demander



Je n'ai pas demandé... j'ai juste encouragé une bonne initiative  D'ailleur, vous devriez tous suivre son exemple 

PDF? ça veut dire quoi exactement?


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juin 2005)

C'est qui "processing order" ?


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bien de faire des remarques aux autres
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouais ouais rateau ...  :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> PDF ?


Pourquoi pas


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ouais rateau ...  :rateau:




Comment ? je comprend pas là ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas



Jm'en occupe


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui "processing order" ?


Je te conseille ce sujet!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas demandé... j'ai juste encouragé une bonne initiative  D'ailleur, vous devriez tous suivre son exemple
> 
> PDF? ça veut dire quoi exactement?




Va voir tes MP


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

Ce soir, petite commande sur fnac.com
2 ou 3 DVD, je me laisserais bien tenter par 36 quai des orfèvres 


Allez zou, c'est l'heure du nettoyage de printemps dans les contacts msn


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, petite commande sur fnac.com
> 2 ou 3 DVD, je me laisserais bien tenter par 36 quai des orfèvres
> 
> 
> Allez zou, c'est l'heure du nettoyage de printemps dans les contacts msn


profites-en pour me virer


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> profites-en pour me virer


Tu veux    
:love:


Bon appétit


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Allez zou, c'est l'heure du nettoyage de printemps dans les contacts msn





			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> profites-en pour me virer



File moi son adresse avant...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

> URGENT



Valoriel, MSN --->    Schnell !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Hep iDiot ! va relire tes MP !


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juin 2005)

il lui faut combien de temp qu truc pour dire que le paiement a été accepté ?, j'ai déjà recu l'accusé de reception...


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> File moi son adresse avant...


Le petit bonhomme jaune sous la barre des points discos te permet d'obtenir l'adresse iChat des membres, celui symbolisant msn, l'adresse msn


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> File moi son adresse avant...


t'as pas honte de demander mon adresse à quelqu'un d'autre que moi et EN PLUS quand je ne suis pas là ????


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Le petit bonhomme jaune sous la barre des points discos te permet d'obtenir l'adresse iChat des membres, celui symbolisant msn, l'adresse msn


tiens, les petits zoms ont disparus     ils sont partis faire un tour pitetre  :rateau:


900 \o/


----------



## Grug (2 Juin 2005)

on les trouve dans les profils


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> on les trouve dans les profils


justement non , ils sont partis


----------



## Patamach (2 Juin 2005)

je suis encore au taff et j'ai encore plein de boulot j'en ai marrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> justement non , ils sont partis



Ah ben merde alors... :rateau: 

Et ils reviennent quand?


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben merde alors... :rateau:
> 
> Et ils reviennent quand?


quand ils en auront marre de se cacher


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quand ils en auront marre de se cacher



Tu me préviens quand ils seront rentrer ok? :rose:

Et bravo pour tes 900 posts


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Tu me préviens quand ils seront rentrer ok? :rose:
> 
> Et bravo pour tes 900 posts


merci  il reviendront peut-être me souhaiter mes 1000 ... qui sait...


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juin 2005)

bravo pour tes 900 posts maiwen :love:

La commande est confirmée, le paiement et tout...
Maintenant c'est la dur attente du mail qui dit que la commande à été envoyée...


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

Vivement les 1000 posts alors... demain peut etre?


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> bravo pour tes 900 posts maiwen :love:
> 
> La commande est confirmée, le paiement et tout...
> Maintenant c'est la dur attente du mail qui dit que la commande à été envoyée...


Avril tu es ... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrant (pas grand...pas encore) :'(


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

moi j'ai un super PB 15" tout neuf :love:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

je vais les ecorcher vifs les deux !!!


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juin 2005)

Tu l'as recu combien de jorus après la commande ?


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as recu combien de jorus après la commande ?



Je ne l'ai pas commandé... j'habite en Afrique, dont j'ai du attendre qu'une personne revienne d'Europe pour le ramener


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'ai pas commandé... j'habite en Afrique, dont j'ai du attendre qu'une personne revienne d'Europe pour le ramener


chez lui il y'a un avion qui fait escale tous les 6 mois   alors il doit attendre


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chez lui il y'a un avion qui fait escale tous les 6 mois   alors il doit attendre



Presque ça... mais c'est quand meme 2 avions par semaine, faut pas déconner non plus


----------



## Patamach (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Preque ça... mais c'est quand meme 2 avions par semaine, faut pas déconner non plus



J'adore l'Afrique, la vraie, pas celle des cartes postales ou des camps retranchés pour touristes debiles ...


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ​
> 
> :rateau:



p'tain j'ai soif :love:

/me prend une chope, et dit coucou a maiwen :love:


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> J'adore l'Afrique, la vraie, pas celle des cartes postales ou des camps retranchés pour touristes debiles ...



C'est vrai que c'est agréable d'y vivre... mais franchement moi j'en ai un peu marre de tous les "sacrifices" qu'on doit faire (apres 18 ans à l'étranger, on n'a qu'une envie, c'est de retrouver l'Europe)... 
Genre panne de courant tous les jours, panne d'eau pendant 4 jours, toujours la meme bouffe pendant 365 jours... et j'en passe... 

Heureusement il y a le soleil pour un peu rattraper tout ça :love:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> p'tain j'ai soif :love:
> 
> * macinside prend une chope, et dit coucou a maiwen :love:


non non c'est pas moi sur la photo


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> p'tain j'ai soif :love:



Soif de... ?


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non non c'est pas moi sur la photo



j'avais remarqué tu est juste a coté, je te commande un diabolo fraise ?


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Soif de... ?


soif de flood et de conneries   

elle a de beaux yeux quand même


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Soif de... ?




va jouer a ailleurs


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> elle a de beaux yeux quand même



peu être mais depuis que j'ai vu de jolies yeux marron ... :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> p'tain j'ai soif :love:
> 
> * macinside prend une chope, et dit coucou a maiwen :love:


Dénoncez-vous! .. qui tient les bières?    :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> va jouer a ailleurs



T'es méchant... je vais l'dire à mon grand frére, il fait du karaté ceinture rose et il va t'p**** ta tronche


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

Jo


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> T'es méchant... je vais l'dire à mon grand frére, il fait du karaté ceinture rose et il va t'p**** ta tronche



et moi je t'envoie 3 jours a la cave du forum


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

C'est maiwen qui tiend les bières !!!


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et moi je t'envoie 3 jours a la cave du forum



Il y a une cave? 

Enfin non.. tout bien réfléchis... j'ai pas trop envi de le savoir


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est maiwen qui tiend les bières !!!



elle a dit que non


----------



## toys (2 Juin 2005)

tous a poil


bon ok je me casse


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est maiwen qui tiend les bières !!!


non moi je tiens rien du tout  :rose: surtout pas des bieres


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Jo


   Malin


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle a dit que non



Je sait, mais j'insiste !


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non moi je tiens rien du tout  :rose: surtout pas des bieres



un diabolo fraise pour maiwen  c'est moi qui offre  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non moi je tiens rien du tout  :rose: surtout pas des bieres



*Raison de plus*
ça revient beaucoup moins cher


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Raison de plus*
> ça revient beaucoup moins cher


de quoi qui revient beaucoup moins cher ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de quoi qui revient beaucoup moins cher ?



*ben de boire ma chère amie*


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de quoi qui revient beaucoup moins cher ?



dans son esprit moins il y a de monde a boire, plus il y en a pour lui


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *ben de boire ma chère amie*


ah ... mais je bois pas ... comme ça c'est encore moins cher


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dans son esprit moins il y a de monde a boire, plus il y en a pour lui



*Il est vrai que*
c'est vraiment terrible d'arriver au milieu de la nuit et de se trouver à court de munitions alors que l'ambiance est à son comble.


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Juin 2005)

Ehhh!!  ... Y en a un qui triche ... il ne tient pas les verres!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Hello


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ehhh!!  ... Y en a un qui triche ... il ne tient pas les verres!!


c'est obi wan kenobi, il les fait léviter


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est obi wan kenobi, il les fait léviter



*Un Jedi ©*
peut utiliser la force pour se bourrer le pif sans même boire une seule gorgée 



 :love:


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

Hello Cor 

Alors a c'qui parait on a fait un gros dodo?


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un Jedi ©*
> peut utiliser la force pour se bourrer le pif sans même boire une seule gorgée
> 
> 
> ...


un jedi peut aussi mettre les lettres à la bonne place dans une phrase ... cela dit tu n'est pas un jedi... que je sache


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

En fumant des joints y'a moyen aussi


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Juin 2005)

Allez Maiwen rejoins-nous ... lâches-toi!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Trop jeune, trop inexpérimentée.


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

lepurfilsdelasagesse tu es là? I need to talk to you


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> lepurfilsdelasagesse tu es là? I need to talk with you


j'aurai dit : "i need to talk to you" ... j'aime mieux


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> En fumant des joints y'a moyen aussi


 coucou cor


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> En fumant des joints y'a moyen aussi


je préfère ça que l'alcool  :rose:  :rose: mais chut


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Maïwen ??? ça va ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> lepurfilsdelasagesse tu es là? I need to talk with you



PDF ?


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

très bien et toi jeune floodeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> très bien et toi jeune floodeur ?



Le jeune floodeur est certainement plus vieux que toi


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> PDF ?


NON 

Anthraxxx


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> p'tain j'ai soif :love:
> 
> * macinside prend une chope, et dit coucou a maiwen :love:



Y a des bières qui n'ont vraiment pas leur place sur une photo ... les thèmes principaux en sont masqués je trouve


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> NON
> 
> Anthraxxx


Pourtant il en est digne ! La question est à méditer !


Antrax ? La maladie du charbon ???


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Le jeune floodeur est certainement plus vieux que toi


pas comme floodeur   

j'aurai dit jeune, en effet, tu es un peu plus vieux que moi, mais "jeune floodeur" ai-je dit


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub je t'attends toujours pour cette bière


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je préfère ça que l'alcool  :rose:  :rose: mais chut


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas comme floodeur
> 
> j'aurai dit jeune, en effet, tu es un peu plus vieux que moi, mais "jeune floodeur" ai-je dit



Crois tu que je ne fréquente que ce forum ?


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Y a des bières qui n'ont vraiment pas leur place sur une photo ... les thèmes principaux en sont masqués je trouve


non mais je t'assure, elle avait pas une forte poitrine hein


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Charlub je t'attends toujours pour cette bière



Ha, oui, j'oubliais !








Que la Guiness soit avec toi !


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Orange ou pomme?


pamplemouche


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je préfère ça que l'alcool  :rose:  :rose: mais chut


Les deux c'est pas mal, je fume jamais ce genre de choses pourtant mais ma consommation de clopes a augmentée.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

J'adore mon nouvel avatar


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Ha, oui, j'oubliais !
> Que la Guiness soit avec toi !


Cela dépend de quelle partie du corps tu parles car je ne crois pas que le foie apprécie


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pamplemouche



et un pamplemousse frais pour maiwen


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non mais je t'assure, elle avait pas une forte poitrine hein


Pfffffffff ....parle pas de ça ... tu vas me faire mousser   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> J'adore mon nouvel avatar


Qui ne l'aimerai pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Cela dépend de quelle partie du corps tu parles car je ne crois pas que le foie apprécie



Si elle est consommé avec modération, y a pas de pb !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Qui ne l'aimerai pas ?



Maïwen ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffffff ....parle pas de ça ... tu vas me faire mousser   :rateau:



Garde toute dans le pantalon


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Si elle est consommé avec modération, y a pas de pb !


J'ai beaucoup de problèmes avec la modération


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Maïwen ! :rateau:


en effet


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et un pamplemousse frais pour maiwen


 

C'est moi le serveur 

Occupe toi des bières


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Qui ne l'aimerai pas ?


Maïwen   

[edit] grillé :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'ai beaucoup de problèmes avec la modération








Seul le côté obscur de la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pourra t'aider. Rejoint moi jeune padawan et je terminerait ta formation.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Maïwen
> 
> [edit] grillé :rateau:




Bang Bang !!!   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en effet


Tu ne vis que d'eau ?


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi le serveur
> 
> Occupe toi des bières



je suis le patron, hop tu t'occupe de l'arrière salle avec les piliers moi de la terrasse avec les jeunes filles en fleurs :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Maïwen sous-estimes le pouvoir du côté obscur de la Guiness !


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne vis que d'eau ?


d'eau et de jus de pamplemousse (et je compte bien vivre d'amour et de jus de pamplemousse frais un jour)


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> d'eau et de jus de pamplemousse (et je compte bien vivre d'amour et de jus de pamplemousse frais un jour)



Pour l'amour je te promet rien... mais j'ai des tonnes de jus de pamplemousse frais ici moi


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> d'eau et de jus de pamplemousse (et je compte bien vivre d'amour et de jus de pamplemousse frais un jour)




j'apporte déjà le pamplemousse frais :love:


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

*Youpi*  <------ ceci est un lien

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Bon, y a déjà le pamplemousse...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Alala quand une chatte en chaleur s'égare tous les matous sont là


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'apporte déjà le pamplemousse frais :love:



Grillé 

_Malgré ma connexion toute pourrite_  I'm ze best... 

Nooooon pas la caaaaaaave :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Alala quand une chatte en chaleur s'égare tous les *matos* sont là


ben Cor   t'as pas honte ???


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Alala quand une chatte en chaleur s'égare tous les matous sont là



je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai bien envie de t'envoyer a la cave


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Je me suis fait avoir par les jeunes demoiselles, je connais la musique


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

*Youpi*  <------ ceci est toujours un lien

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai bien envie de t'envoyer a la cave



Justement y'a du jus de pamplemousse à la cave


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis fait avoir par les jeunes demoiselles, je connais la musique



pas assez on dirait


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

Allé, moi je file avant de valser dans la cave 

Un bon petit film et au dodo :love: Avec un jus de pamplemousse tiens ce serait pas mal  Y a une place dans mon lit... Maïwen...  

Bonne nuit les oursons


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Allé, moi je file avant de valser dans la cave
> 
> Un bon petit film et au dodo :love: Avec un jus de pamplemousse tiens ce serait pas mal  Y a une place dans mon lit... Maïwen...
> 
> Bonne nuit les oursons


je suis déjà très bien où je suis   mais merci quand même


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis déjà très bien où je suis   mais merci quand même



Ben tant pis pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Ben tant pis pour toi




Elle perd pas grand chose tu sait   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Ciao idiot


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Allé, moi je file avant de valser dans la cave
> 
> Un bon petit film et au dodo :love: Avec un jus de pamplemousse tiens ce serait pas mal  Y a une place dans mon lit... Maïwen...
> 
> Bonne nuit les oursons




3 jours de cave pour tentative de détournement de mineur


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

il aura qu'a retenter dans 2 mois et demi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il aura qu'a retenter dans 2 mois et demi



Why 2 mois et demi ?


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il aura qu'a retenter dans 2 mois et demi



ne l'incite pas au vice


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Elle perd pas grand chose tu sait



Toi tu perds rien pour attendre... je sais pas encore ce que je vais te faire, mais je vais le faire 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> 3 jours de cave pour tentative de détournement de mineur



 

Elle m'a dit qu'elle avait plus de 18 ans 

Maïwen on se retrouve dans 2 mois et demi alors 



			
				Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ciao idiot



Bye bye Cor 

Et bye bye tout le monde


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Elle m'a dit qu'elle avait plus de 18 ans
> 
> Maïwen on se retrouve dans 2 mois et demi alors


j'ai jamais dit que j'avais plus de 18 ans et non dans 2 mois et demi je serai pas là


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Moi je vais me regarder un ptit film aussi, a+


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

idiot a dit:
			
		

> aie




même joueur joue encore


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais dit que j'avais plus de 18 ans et non dans 2 mois et demi je serai pas là


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

>



a qui le tour ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a qui le tour ?



Le tour de quoi ?


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Le tour de quoi ?



de ce faire cassé  tu semble avoir une bonne tête de vainqueur


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu semble avoir une bonne tête de vainqueur



C'est marrant, je pensait la même chose de toi


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, je pensait la même chose de toi




tu veux la direction de la cave ?


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

de vrais gamins


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux la direction de la cave ?



Apparemment tu connait bien non ?


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de vrais gamins




pas du tout :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de vrais gamins



Mais non, c'est une discution très sérieuse


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

évidemment, on dirait deux vieux ivrognes entrain de se friter et de se faire des mamours dans un bar


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Bon, I go !

Bonne nuit les floodeurs !


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> évidemment, on dirait deux vieux ivrognes entrain de se friter et de se faire des mamours dans un bar



j'ai arrêter de boire


----------



## katelijn (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> *Youpi*  <------ ceci est un lien
> 
> :love:



Tu as raison, c'est Justine qui va gagner!


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> évidemment, on dirait deux vieux ivrognes entrain de se friter et de se faire des mamours dans un bar


et pan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dans les gencives!
Elle a de la répartie notre belle petite Maywen je trouve


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

katelijn

Je préfère mary


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> et pan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, et ben c'est pas une raison pour commencer à la draguer 

M'enfin,  bonsoir Jo


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et ben c'est pas une raison pour commencer à la draguer
> 
> M'enfin,  bonsoir Jo



TU l'a pas encore vue via la webcam, t'emballe pas trop vite !


----------



## katelijn (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> katelijn
> 
> Je préfère mary



C'est ton choix   

J'aime prendre partie pour les faibles, au moins ils ou elles ont la rage  
Petite Justine, fous une raclée a la grande "pierce" :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et ben c'est pas une raison pour commencer à la draguer
> 
> M'enfin,  bonsoir Jo


bonsoir Valoriel


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai arrêter de boire



de l'eau ?


----------



## katelijn (2 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Alala quand une chatte en chaleur s'égare tous les matous sont là




 :affraid:  :affraid: Ah bon? Quelle horreur


----------



## Grug (2 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton choix
> 
> J'aime prendre partie pour les faibles, au moins ils ou elles ont la rage
> Petite Justine, fous une raclée a la grande "pierce" :love:  :love:



ichat ça ressemble de plus en plus à macGé  D


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> de l'eau ?



evidemment, tu imagines Mackie sans alcool dans le sang.....:affraid:


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> TU l'a pas encore vue via la webcam, t'emballe pas trop vite !


Soyez humains .. ne brisez pas un rêve vieux de .. euhhhh .. 2 heures!   :love:  :love:  :love: 


.


----------



## katelijn (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

>



Tiens, de l'anti culture a l'état brut


----------



## Franswa (2 Juin 2005)

Je passe par là 

Ça va bien ce soir ? :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juin 2005)

*[*--*]*


----------



## katelijn (2 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ichat ça ressemble de plus en plus à macGé  D



C'est quoi ichat?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, de l'anti culture a l'état brut




*en 5 lettres*

MERDE


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

tiens, salut les grands....Franswa, Lepurfils....


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir Valoriel


Sympa le smiley


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> TU l'a pas encore vue via la webcam, t'emballe pas trop vite !


Charlub,

MSN ------> schnell


----------



## katelijn (2 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *en 5 lettres*
> 
> MERDE



Du pied gauche ou du droit?


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

stook


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

lepurfilsdelasagesse, un tour sur iChat...


----------



## Franswa (2 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, salut les grands....Franswa, Lepurfils....


 Comment tu sais que je suis grand ?  :love:


----------



## duracel (2 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu sais que je suis grand ?  :love:



Au hasard?


----------



## Grug (2 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ichat?


 un floude éphémère


----------



## Franswa (2 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Au hasard?


 peut être bien... et je suis pas si grand je fais que 1m90...


----------



## duracel (2 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> peut être bien... et je suis pas si grand je fais que 1m90...



Tout est relatif. C'est vrai que c'est plus petit que la tour Eiffel, mais plus grand qu'un pain au chocolat.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> peut être bien... et je suis pas si grand je fais que 1m90...



*En fait c'est très petit*
... pour un surfer


----------



## katelijn (2 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un floude éphémère



Aie aie ouffff tu m'as fait peur :rose:


----------



## Franswa (2 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *En fait c'est très petit*
> ... pour un surfer


  c'est même pas vrai d'abord


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juin 2005)




----------



## duracel (2 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est même pas vrai d'abord



Surfeur sur internet?
Quel beau métier.


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>


    

Excellent!!

Il faut manger de la soupe Franswa


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

Salut la pile


----------



## Franswa (2 Juin 2005)

Merci pour cet hommage à ma personne


----------



## Grug (2 Juin 2005)

:affraid:
bon les floudeurs, va falloir apprendre à reconnaitre une femelle au premier coup d'½il  

vous verrez, ça peut etre pratique sur les plages


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juin 2005)




----------



## Grug (2 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour cet hommage à ma personne


 hormones powaaaah !


----------



## Grug (2 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>


 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant de feliciter -lepurfilsdelasagesse- pour le choix de ses chemises.


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> hormones powaaaah !


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Un poisson qui crie


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2005)

Et hop, mon 200ème post dans le bar des floodeurs!... 
 Le flood, il ne faut peut-être pas en abuser... :mouais: Mais c'est vrai qu'en s'y mettant, on peut facilement y prendre goût!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Le flood, il ne faut peut-être pas en abuser... :mouais: Mais c'est vrai qu'en s'y mettant, on peut facilement y prendre goût!



*Bon en même temps*
à 2,59 messages/jour tu n'es pas un bien méchant floodeur


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Au hasard?



il n'y a pas de hasard....


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon en même temps*
> à 2,59 messages/jour tu n'es pas un bien méchant floodeur



 Ton pseudo n'est pas usurpé, ôh pur fils de la sagesse...   
 Tu as raison.
 Mais c'est parce que je fais attention... Si je ne me surveillais pas, je pourrais vite abuser... 
 Mais bon...
Et voilà encore un post de plus, mine de rien!... :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon en même temps*
> à 2,59 messages/jour tu n'es pas un bien méchant floodeur



  

tu es le roi de la statistique....
tu as remarqué que j'avais un peu perdu de mon efficacite.....j'ai du perdre un dixième de point....


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Il s'est inscrit en même temps que moi


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Inscrit en même temps que moi



non, il c'est incrit 4 jour apres toi, il peut encore te ratraper....


----------



## kathy h (3 Juin 2005)

bonsoir les flooder de la mort ....


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, il c'est incrit 4 jour apres toi, il peut encore te ratraper....


   

Mais sans poster je ne le sens pas prêt


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir les flooder de la mort ....



salut kathy....


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir les flooder de la mort ....


 bonsoir belle kathy


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir les flooder de la mort ....




De la mort qui tue ... S'il te plait !  :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

tiens, c'est moi qui ai ouvert le fil de lanuit, ça faisait longtemps...

au fait, avec l'AES Suisse, vous allez devoir vous passez de moi ce week end....


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

super, plus que 400.....


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> De la mort qui tue ... S'il te plait !  :hein:


Non mais oh! 

T'as vu l'heure 

C'est pas le moment de faire du boucan avec ta moto

 

 bonsoir pascal :rose:


----------



## Franswa (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super, plus que 400.....


 Moi encore plein !!!!!!!


----------



## kathy h (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir belle kathy



Tu es certain d'avoir vu les photos faites par Jarhom le soir de l'AES parisien du 19 mai??  et celle de Fab fab quand je me mange directe dans le plat?  je ne pense pas,  sinon tu n'écrirais pas 
" belle Kathy "  
         

de toute façon on se voit le 16 juin, donc tu risques de comprendre ton erreur, à moins que ce soit juste un terme affectueux que tu utilises avec toutes les femmes de macgé       :love:  :love:  :love: 

Edit : bonsoir les flooder de la mort qui tue à donf ( ça va comme ça ?     )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir les floodeurs


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon on se voit le 16 juin, donc tu risques de comprendre ton erreur, à moins que ce soit juste un terme affectueux que tu utilises avec toutes les femmes de macgé       :love:  :love:  :love:


Il y a un peu de ça  :love:

Enfin je serais ravi de rencontrer *la* Kathy


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

'soir cor....


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Edit : bonsoir les flooder de la mort qui tue à donf ( ça va comme ça ?     )



Tu vois, quand tu veux !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un peu de ça  :love:
> 
> Enfin je serais ravi de rencontrer *la* Kathy




moi je serais ravi de rencontrer le H.....

ok, je sors.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non mais oh!
> 
> T'as vu l'heure
> 
> ...



 Valo,

Faut bien réveiller les bourges ! :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi je serais ravi de rencontrer le H.....
> 
> ok, je sors.....


Oui, je pense! Il vaut mieux 

 au revoir stook...


----------



## kathy h (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi je serais ravi de rencontrer le H.....
> 
> ok, je sors.....



quand on clic sur le " la" il n'y a pas de lien.....


j'ai pas tout suivi là


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, il c'est incrit 4 jour apres toi, il peut encore te ratraper....



 Exactement! Je le rattraperai peut-être un jour! 
 Et puis, moi, j'étais là à la dernière bouffe du mois à Paris. 
 Sur ce coup-là, j'ai un point d'avance, par contre. 

 Bonne nuit à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> quand on clic sur le " la" il n'y a pas de lien.....
> 
> 
> j'ai pas tout suivi là



 Je crois que Valoriel voulait juste mettre le "la" en gras. Il ne voulait pas y mettre un lien cliquable. 
 Ou alors, c'est raté! :rateau:
 Bonne nuit à toutes et à tous! 
 (Cette fois-ci je vais vraiment me coucher.) :sleep:


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, moi, j'étais là à la dernière bouffe du mois à Paris.
> Sur ce coup-là, j'ai un point d'avance, par contre.


Oui, mais je vais à la prochaine


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que Valoriel voulait juste mettre le "la" en gras. Il ne voulait pas y mettre un lien cliquable


Tout à fait 

Mais je lui ai envoyé un MP pour lui expliquer


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Hep Valoriel ! La nuit ça m'arrive de dormir !!! :rateau:



 Bonjour les floodeurs !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

J'ai une idée !!! Et si on tentait de battre le record du monde du tred le plus long ???


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

On a du boulot ! Mais on peut les rattraper !


http://www.flashxpress.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4896&page=1


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une idée !!! Et si on tentait de battre le record du monde du tred le plus long ???



Quelle aventure !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quelle aventure !!!



*Merci pour ta contribution*

  :rateau:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde 
Mac-Ronenbourg est poli!


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

coucou tout le monde  sonnyboy, lepurflisdelasagesse (on n'a pas idée de s'appeller comme ça ), charlub, mac ronenbourg


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Merci pour ta contribution*
> 
> :rateau:



Va vous en falloir effectivement, des contributions...


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou tout le monde  sonnyboy, lepurflisdelasagesse (on n'a pas idée de s'appeller comme ça ), charlub, mac ronenbourg




 coucou jolie maiwen :love: (bon je file au boulot :rateau: )


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> coucou jolie maiwen :love: (bon je file au boulot :rateau: )


coucou


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> coucou jolie maiwen :love: (bon je file au boulot :rateau: )



Pervers !


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou




la journée commence bien maiwen, ils ont viré filon


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Bonjour Maiwen


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la journée commence bien maiwen, ils ont viré filon


je sais  \o/ ... mais pour ce qu'il a mis à la place ... ça va aps changer grand chose je crois

allez va travailler   Ouste !

d'ailleurs t'es en retard, ils ont annoncé le ..."nouveau gouvernement"  hier soir


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la journée commence bien maiwen, ils ont viré filon


Filon? Est ce Fillon le ministre réformateur?


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Filon? Est ce Fillon le ministre réformateur?


oui ... la réforme fillon ... ben c'est lui  :rateau:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pervers !


 
Bonjour Maitre.:king:
T'as oublié de me retirer ma camisole:hosto:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Autant pour moi.

Tiens pour me faire pardonner, je t'en offre une à manches courtes pour l'été..


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi.
> 
> Tiens pour me faire pardonner, je t'en offre une à manches courtes pour l'été..


 
Trop gentil Maitre :king:

Ps: marrant là j'ai l'impression d'être le disciple de Leonard dans la BD du même nom, ça fait bizarre quand même... J'ésperais mieux de ma vie


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Trop gentil Maitre :king:
> 
> Ps: marrant là j'ai l'impression d'être le disciple de Leonard dans la BD du même nom, ça fait bizarre quand même... J'ésperais mieux de ma vie



Remarque, Sonny et Léonard, sur le plan de l'égo, ça se vaut


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

Sonny en léopard ?

 :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Sonny en léopard ?
> 
> :mouais:



Nan ! avant il était en pingoin, mais maintenant, c'est en Panther !


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Remarquez avec un slogan comme "Vous en avez révé Son(n)y l'a fait", c'est pas bon pour l'ego


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Remarquez avec un slogan comme "Vous en avez révé Son(n)y l'a fait", c'est pas bon pour l'ego



*Remarquez*
Un thread pour lui flatter son blase, c'est bien suffisant


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Remarquez*
> Un thread pour lui flatter son blase, c'est bien suffisant


 
Un thread?...un ego de cette taille necessite bien un site :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, Sonny et Léonard, sur le plan de l'égo, ça se vaut



En plus j'aimais bien léonard...


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En plus j'aimais bien léonard...


moi aussi :love: (cela dit je suppose qu'on s'en fou) 

c'est toute ma jeunesse


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> allez va travailler   Ouste !



je viens juste d'arrivé :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi :love: (cela dit je suppose qu'on s'en fou)
> 
> c'est toute ma jeunesse



Mais non ma chérie, je ne m'en fous pas.:love:

Parle moi de ton enfance...


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ma chérie, je ne m'en fous pas.:love:
> 
> Parle moi de ton enfance...




donc sonnyboy est infidèle


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ma chérie, je ne m'en fous pas.:love:
> 
> Parle moi de ton enfance...


mwé ... tout de suite ça donne moins envie   

t'es un croqueur de ptits n'enfants ?    :mouais:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> donc sonnyboy est infidèle


 
Et moi un fidèle de Sonnyboy :rateau: 

Desolé...


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

pourquoi infidèle ?


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Oui c'est vrai pourquoi ?


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

paaaaaaaaaaarcequeeeeeeeeeeeee  :rose:


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai pourquoi ?




demandons a madame sonnyboy


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Allonge toi belle enfant...

(clac...fait le gant mappa sur mon poignet...)

Détend toi, j'te sens crispée...


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> demandons a madame sonnyboy


on dit sonnymadame dans ce cas ...

et euh ... y'a personne qui veut me sauver là ? je me sens un peu ... comment dire ...  :affraid:


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et euh ... y'a personne qui veut me sauver là ? je me sens un peu ... comment dire ...  :affraid:




j'arrriiiiiivvveeee  pour te sauver :love:


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

ne vous bousculez pas  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Ben 

V'la qu'elle pleurniche maintenant !!

Allons, allons ne fait pas l'enfant... on dirait qu'on t'a jamais fait de de frottis...

Quoi la rape à fromage ?

Rouillée ?

Meuh non, c'est dans ta tête tout ça...


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non, c'est dans ta tête tout ça...


ou dans la tienne   moi j'ai rien à voir la dedans je proteste   


naméo !


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on dit sonnymadame dans ce cas ...
> 
> et euh ... y'a personne qui veut me sauver là ? je me sens un peu ... comment dire ... :affraid:


T'inquiete Maiwen, je sais de source sur qu'il aime les siderurgistes, donc t'es tranquille


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiete Maiwen, je sais de source sur qu'il aime les siderurgistes, donc t'es tranquille


ta source sure ... c'est une source de  bière ???   
on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge avec des individus pareils


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ta source sure ... c'est une source de bière ???
> on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge avec des individus pareils


 
Je suis prêt à voler à ton secours et c'est ainsi que tu me remercies...Ah les femmes


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ne vous bousculez pas  :hein:  :mouais:




il n'y a que moi pour te sauvez :love:


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a que moi pour te sauvez :love:


non non y'en à d'autres, mais ils sont pas encore arrivés


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Passez moi l'sécateur...

Non l'autre le gros...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juin 2005)

Nan Sonny , c'est une cisaille çà !!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

ça ira...

elle recalcitre...


----------



## Spyro (3 Juin 2005)

Vous avez des nouvelles de robertav et de sa pensionnaire ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nan Sonny , c'est une cisaille çà !!




*Ce n'est pas son entre jambes ?*


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nan Sonny , c'est une cisaille çà !!


toi jte merde


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juin 2005)

Un peu de respect envers tes ainés stp !!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Ah tu vois !!

N'importe quoi qu'on vous dit !!!

Y a plus d'jeunesse..

Bon reprenons, ou ai-je mis ma griffe de jardin ?


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de respect envers tes ainés stp !!




 'lut papy Gkat 

Pas de problèmes de train ce matin ?


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de respect envers tes ainés stp !!


ben alors un peu de respect pour moi, pauvre petite chose sans défence *yeux du chat de Shrek*


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> 'lut papy Gkat
> 
> Pas de problèmes de train ce matin ?



'lut Charden 
Nan, ils ont fini leur grève  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben alors un peu de respect pour moi, pauvre petite chose sans défence *yeux du chat de Shrek*



Une claque et punie dans ta chambre !!!  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Une claque et punie dans ta chambre !!!  :rateau:


mwé ... j'ai pas trop de chambre alors de toute façon


----------



## Spyro (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mwé ... j'ai pas trop de chambre alors de toute façon


Ben alors coucouche panier


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

"personne ne m'aime    "


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "personne ne m'aime  "


 
Aprés Leonard voila CALIMERO...


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Aprés Leonard voila CALIMERO...


non c'est pas tiré de Calimero, j'ai jamais connu ça, ça vient de mon frère    (je le vends à bon prix, si ça intéresse quelqu'un   )


----------



## Spyro (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "personne ne m'aime    "


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>


  j'adore  :love:


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)




----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> (je le vends à bon prix, si ça intéresse quelqu'un  )


 
Voilà CQFD Femelle=Vénale


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'adore :love:


 
J'te signale que Léonard c'est Sonny donc tu vas encore te plaindre de la rape à fromage alors que tu le supplies  






C'est lui calimero, ressemblant non?


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> J'te signale que Léonard c'est Sonny donc tu vas encore te plaindre de la rape à fromage alors que tu le supplies


c'est toi qui lui donne des idées aussi ! moi j'ai rien demandé  :hein:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi qui lui donne des idées aussi ! moi j'ai rien demandé :hein:


 
De toute façon t'as rien à dire, et puis t'es trop jeune pour savoir ce que tu veux en ton for interieur!!


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon t'as rien à dire, et puis t'es trop jeune pour savoir ce que tu veux en ton for interieur!!


par contre je sais ce que je veux en mon for extérieur et mon for extérieur il est très fort alors "fais gaffe à toi"


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> par contre *je sais ce que je veux en mon for extérieur* et *mon for extérieur il est très fort* alors "fais gaffe à toi"


 
Déja de la cellulite sur ton for exterieur à ton age, quelle tristesse :hein:


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Déja de la cellulite sur ton for exterieur à ton age, quelle tristesse :hein:


il est adorable ...  :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juin 2005)

D'un autre côté, réfléchis avant d'écrire à la manière dont çà pourrait être interprété


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, réfléchis avant d'écrire à la manière dont çà pourrait être interprété


rooh ! ben j'écris plus comme ça, on interprétera plus ...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juin 2005)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!  :love:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, réfléchis avant d'écrire à la manière dont çà pourrait être interprété


Et encore je suis resté soft, je ne suis que le disciple de Sonny...


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> rooh ! ben j'écris plus comme ça, on interprétera plus ...


 
On interprétera alors tes silences...


----------



## Spyro (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Et encore je suis resté soft, je ne suis que le disciple de Sonny...


ZIP


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

Excellent   

Franchement, la braguette chinoise tient beaucoup moins bien que la braguette française


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Attention Disciple deviendra grand Spyro.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi qui lui donne des idées aussi ! moi j'ai rien demandé  :hein:



Que ce passe-t-il ma chérie, ou as tu mal ?

Je vais t'examiner, laisse moi le temps d'attrapper mon endoscope FI 80 L 500 et je suis  à toi...


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

je vais mourir peut-être


----------



## duracel (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vais mourir peut-être



non, c'est sûr.
Faut simplement déterminer quand.


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est sûr.


oui mais peut-être la maintenant tout de suite, plus vite que prévu quoi ...


----------



## Spyro (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je vais t'examiner, laisse moi le temps d'attrapper mon endoscope FI 80 L 500 et je suis à toi...


Avec un tel appareil tout l'art est de savoir comment pousser pour voir.

_Bon ok j'arrête  :rateau:   _


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Juin 2005)

bonjour tout le monde


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

on dirait le bibendum michelin mais ... en pas pareil


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vais mourir peut-être


 
De plaisir, de plaisir...:rose:


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vais mourir peut-être




je sauverai des griffes du méchant sonnyboy :love:


----------



## toys (3 Juin 2005)

coucou mac g flood


sa roule


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on dirait le bibendum michelin mais ... en pas pareil



Normal, c'est pareil ... Sauf que c'est pas la même chose !  :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non non y'en à d'autres, mais ils sont pas encore arrivés


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy :love:



Ben mackie, on se lache ? 

Petite coquine...


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Normal, c'est pareil ... Sauf que c'est pas la même chose !  :rateau:


je me disais aussi


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>


y'en a d'autres mais ils sont pas encore arrivés ... j'ai dit ça à propos de quoi ?


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "personne ne m'aime    "


Mais si, avril, sonny, mackie et même moi


----------



## toys (3 Juin 2005)

miam men on se mari quanq


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'en a d'autres mais ils sont pas encore arrivés ... j'ai dit ça à propos de quoi ?


Ici  belle enfant


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ici  belle enfant


ah oui c'est vrai

alors y'en a un qui est arrivé   mais c'est trop tard maintenant


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Arrête de bouger, je vois rien...


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah oui c'est vrai
> 
> alors y'en a un qui est arrivé   mais c'est trop tard maintenant




j'ai sauvé la belle maiwen :love:


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai sauvé la belle maiwen :love:


non non t'as rien fait toi


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de bouger, je vois rien...


Normal, ta frontale ne marche plus


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non non t'as rien fait toi




méchante


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non non t'as rien fait toi


et toc


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

C'est vrai qu'elle belle maiwen, rarement vu une telle beauté interieure...


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'elle belle maiwen, rarement vu une telle beauté interieure...


c'est fou ça     :rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est fou ça     :rateau:




maiwen  est surtout très très belle :love:


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> maiwen  est surtout très très belle :love:


hum, c'est bon là  :rose: t'as fini ?


----------



## Spyro (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> maiwen  est surtout très très belle :love:


Il a pas eu sa piqure ?  :hosto:


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum, c'est bon là  :rose: t'as fini ?




si tu rougit oui :love:


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si tu rougit oui :love:


pas devant mon écran


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas devant mon écran




hihi :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Elle est comment maiwen mackie ?


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juin 2005)

Il fait un temps de merde, ça me gave, juste avant le WE


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juin 2005)

Ouais, c'est con : le bbq dans le séjour, çà le fait pas trop


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est con : le bbq dans le séjour, çà le fait pas trop


 
C'est clair... surtout que j'ai un barbec' dimanche chez un pote...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juin 2005)

Pas grave : c'est SON séjour


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

en parlant de BBQ, encore 2heures, et je pars faire mon BBQ en Suisse......
en plus, a Perpi il fait un temps superbe....


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave : c'est SON séjour


Ca tombe bien, je vais ramener des maquereaux à griller...  
C'est ce qu'il y a de pire niveau odeur, du moins d'apres ce que je connais...
Vous avez des idées de trucs à faire griller qui pue bien pour faire chier les voisins


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez des idées de trucs à faire griller qui pue bien pour faire chier les voisins


 
SONNY ou MAIWEN 

au choix le mieux étant les deux  

Ps:ET en broche s'il vous plait!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> SONNY ou MAIWEN
> 
> au choix le mieux étant les deux
> 
> Ps:ET en broche s'il vous plait!!!


Tu aimes avoir mal toi, non


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Allo ?


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juin 2005)

Allo!


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juin 2005)

C'est à quel sujet Monsieur?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca tombe bien, je vais ramener des maquereaux à griller...
> C'est ce qu'il y a de pire niveau odeur, du moins d'apres ce que je connais...


C'est pas mal, surtout enduis de moutarde


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

Perso j'ai un p'tit faible pour les sardines :love:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu aimes avoir mal toi, non


 
Tiens une recette pour la cuisson de Maiwen...

http://www.recettes-et-terroirs.com/recette_detail-23-380.html


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

Coucou les z'amis


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Clique un peu ici pour voir  

   

Dommage y'a pas de compteur pour se sentir moins seul dans ce cas là!!!!


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Clique un peu ici pour voir
> 
> 
> 
> Dommage y'a pas de compteur pour se sentir moins seul dans ce cas là!!!!



Hé hé... et un de plus...  

C'est vrai ça aurait été bien un compteur 

Ça va toi?


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Tiens une recette pour la cuisson de Maiwen...
> 
> http://www.recettes-et-terroirs.com/recette_detail-23-380.html





*On ne touche pas à maïwen *


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> *On ne touche pas à maïwen *







*Avril VII !*
Sors du corps de Valoriel !


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Je gére comme je peux...les méchancetés que certains m'affligent


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

bon, je suis pret....encombré mais pret....plus qu'a attendre mon train...


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

Oups... Val pas content la... Faites gaffe 

Mais il a raison... Pas touche à Maïwen :love:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> *On ne touche pas à maïwen *


 

Mais qui oserait  hein... pô moi


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Oups... Val pas content la... Faites gaffe
> 
> Mais il a raison... Pas touche à Maïwen :love:




tout a fais, ne touche pas a maiwen


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je suis pret....encombré mais pret....plus qu'a attendre mon train...



*J'espère *
que tu vas boire comme tu floodes


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui oserait  hein... pô moi


Moi non plus, c'est inmangeable ces truc là


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Je fais que je veux na!!!


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus, c'est inmangeable ces truc là


 
La becasse ou Maiwen


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'espère *
> que tu vas boire comme tu floodes



aucun soucis...je fais beaucoup de chose comme je floode......conduire, boire, manger...et plus si affinité....


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout a fais, ne touche pas a maiwen



Oui mais non... tu as mal compris  Pas touche (les autres, dont toi  ) à Maïwen...


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> La becasse ou Maiwen


C'est pas la même chose


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> aucun soucis...je fais beaucoup de chose comme je floode......conduire, *boire*, manger...et *plus si affinité*....


 
*boire: *T'as pas droit si tu conduis  

*plus si affinité:* ça t'as droit en conduisant


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais non... tu as mal compris  Pas touche (les autres, dont toi ) à Maïwen...




je t'ouvre les portes de la cave ?


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> aucun soucis...je fais beaucoup de chose comme je floode......conduire, boire, manger...et plus si affinité....










Lapin ?    :hein:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la même chose


 
Bahh...Si à la différence que la bécasse est comestible, ELLE!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Lapin ?    :hein:






			
				Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> *boire: *T'as pas droit si tu conduis
> 
> *plus si affinité:* ça t'as droit en conduisant




lapin?....non.....dans la voiture?...oui.....  


ps: je ne bois *que* quand je conduis, le reste du temps, je me saoule......


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

@ iDiot

Ca n'est pas PDF powaaaa mais



*PDF
POOOOOOOOOOOOWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*​


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je t'ouvre les portes de la cave ?


 
Pour la tournante??


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je t'ouvre les portes de la cave ?



Ce n'est pas tres "noble" comme manière d'ecarter les prétendants de Maïwen...


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> @ iDiot
> 
> Ca n'est pas PDF powaaaa mais
> 
> ...



Pardon :rose:


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Pour la tournante??



a la cave aussi



			
				iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas tres "noble" comme manière d'ecarter les prétendants de Maïwen...



tu préfére le pilori ?


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

Allé je vous laisse, je retourne en cours

bye bye tout le monde


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> lapin?....non.....dans la voiture?...oui.....
> 
> 
> ->*ps: je ne bois que quand je conduis, le reste du temps, je me saoule......*


 
Lapin en voiture c'est pas incompatible...





C'est même mieux, comme ça tu peux prendre une autre auto-stoppeuse et recommencer


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

oui, mais le soucis, c'est que j'ai pas de banquette arriere sur mon roadster....dommage....


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu préfére le pilori ?


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu préfére le pilori ?


 
Il est à la cave aussi le pilori, car là ça devient interressant et j'y avait pas pensé, t'es un fin connaisseur Mac*inside (la preuve...)*

*Un pilori....*






Je me repéte mais vraiment interressant


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais le soucis, c'est que j'ai pas de banquette arriere sur mon roadster....dommage....


 
Prends une cul de jatte comme ça pas besoin de banquette, tu l'accroche au retroviseur...EUH DESOLE :rose: :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

bon, je vous laisse, bon Week end a tous et a Lundi...


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

Bon vikende 

Allez, plus que 35 minutes avant le goûter... et 32 points avant l'olympe :rose:


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> ... et 32 points avant l'olympe :rose:





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à MrStone.


  

Désolé de ne pas pouvoir contribuer à ton ascencion :mouais:


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

Mon petit doigt me dit que ça sera pas pour aujourd'hui :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Il est à la cave aussi le pilori, car là ça devient interressant et j'y avait pas pensé, t'es un fin connaisseur Mac*inside (la preuve...)*
> 
> *Un pilori....*
> 
> ...



Quel bel objet tout de même, on savais s'amuser à l'époque !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Fait chaud


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Fait chaud


il a quand même bien plus ici

re les floodeurs


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quel bel objet tout de même, on savais s'amuser à l'époque !


Mon coeur va quand même à la guillotine :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il a quand même bien plus ici
> 
> re les floodeurs




re maiwen :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il a quand même bien plus ici
> 
> re les floodeurs


Tu veux dire pleuvoir ?


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire pleuvoir ?


oui plu ... ou pleuvu    :rose:


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui plu ... ou pleuvu    :rose:




ça a bien rafraîchie l'air en tout cas :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (3 Juin 2005)

à tous !
Désolé de vosu écrire ici mais j'ai un petit problème :

J'ai passé commande d'un PB12"SD hier à 18H sur l'apple store avec la reduction de 10% qu'offre la carte ISIC.
Je n'ai toujours pas recu le mail du service financier.
Donc j'appelle l'apple Store, aux commandes et ils me disent que le paiement n'a pas encore été accepté par la banque et qu'il faut voir avec elle. Pourtant les comptes sont nikel OK chez moi...
Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> à tous !
> Désolé de vosu écrire ici mais j'ai un petit problème :
> 
> J'ai passé commande d'un PB12"SD hier à 18H sur l'apple store avec la reduction de 10% qu'offre la carte ISIC.
> ...




dans le forum switch en bas


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


Oui! Patience jeune padawan


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> re les floodeurs


tiens, voilà la bécasse


----------



## Avril-VII (3 Juin 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3210737#post3210737

Voila, patience dis-tu ? Ce ne serait qu'un question de temps ? combien de temps met apple à accepter un paiement. :sick:


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> combien de temps met apple à accepter un paiement. :sick:


Chez eux, c'est instantané 

Plus sérieusement, il faut le temps à Apple de contacter la banque, que celle ci donne une réponse positive et qu'Apple soit crédité par la banque du montant nécessaire. Et puis tu ne l'as commandé qu'hier soir...


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3210737#post3210737
> 
> Voila, patience dis-tu ? Ce ne serait qu'un question de temps ? combien de temps met apple à accepter un paiement. :sick:




:affraid: Cours vite voir ma réponse, et prie pour que ça soit bon :affraid:


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juin 2005)

les enfants
 Valo
 Avril
 Mr Stone
Comment ca va? En WE?
Alors, Avril, tu l'as recu ton PB ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, Avril, tu l'as recu ton PB ?



*On appelle ça*
remuer le couteau dans la plaie...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

qui me fait un petit resumé?   

trop de pages de flood a lire


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On appelle ça*
> remuer le couteau dans la plaie...


 C'est le cas de le dire


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juin 2005)

-dc-, euh pardon, -lepurfilsdelapero- 
Ca va comme tu veux?
Moi, je remuerais le couteau dans une plaie, non...   
Depuis le temps qu'il en parle...


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui me fait un petit resumé?
> 
> trop de pages de flood a lire



on peu avoir des nouvelles de la grande perche  ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Lut roberta


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

-dc-  magic  cor  mackie

bonjour *princess* :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui me fait un petit resumé?




*Et toi Robertav*
tu veux pas nous faire un petit résumé des trépidantes aventures de l'espèce de greluche que tu nourris et hhéberge ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on peu avoir des nouvelles de la grande perche  ?




je vois que tu t'ennuie ......  


je vais de ce pas ecrire un roman......a toute a l'heure !!!!!


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> //snip//
> 
> qui me fait un petit resumé?
> 
> trop de pages de flood a lire




Ben c'est assez calme aujourd'hui paradoxalement 

Ah si, y'a bien l'autre maquereau qu'a essayé d'animer un peu le fil, mais ça n'a pas eu l'effet escompté 


ps: la machine elle veut toujours pas, mais ton tour viendra


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Coucou valoriel


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et toi Robertav*
> tu veux pas nous faire un petit résumé des trépidantes aventures de l'espèce de greluche que tu nourris et hhéberge ?





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> on peu avoir des nouvelles de la grande perche  ?


Vous n'êtes pas au courant?  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Je vais prendre l'apéro, à ce soir.


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vais prendre l'apéro, à ce soir.


 
moi ça sera dans une heure... faut que je passe remplir le frigo avant :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

Y a quoi à la télé ce soir? ... je m'ennuie


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

donc , fifille perche ........

les jours passent et s'approche l'heure de son depart !!!      


je ne sais pas si je l'ai dit , mercredi (je crois) elle n'est pas allée a l'ecole
elle s'est tramballé en ville toute la journée faire du shopping
come cela , vu que moi je ne lui lave pas les affaires qu'elle avait ammené de chez elle sales croyant que j'allais le lui laver , elle n'emprentera plus ceux de fifille .....

ce qu'elle a dit a la mienne, moi je ne suis pas cencée savoir qu'elle n'est pas allée a l'ecole......


elle continue a bouffer pour 10 , quand elle rentre de l'ecole me demande 
" roberta, je peux prendre un verre d'eau et une peche?"  

elle doit surement se tromper de bouteille parce que j'ai plus de jus de fruits
et du double pack du coca cola il en reste que 2 bouteilles    
et puis je comprends pas pourquoi elle passe l'aspirateur sur la table s'elle mange une peche !!!!!      

et oui , je lui ai dit que chez moi on mange en cuisine quoi que toute a l'heure
(elle etait censée manger une peche) ma mere l'a choppé en train de mettre des gateaux sous son thirt      

une demi heures apres elle me demande s'elle peut manger du fromage
et j'ai encore entendu par la suite l'aspiro   


nous on pense qu'elle ne va pas a l'ecole donc pas de cantine sinon c'est pas possible bouffer autant.....



je lui ai aussi fait remarquer que j'ai une poubelle en cuisine et 3 wc
donc elle est priée de ramasser ses mouchoirs sales et le jeter dans les endroit plus appropriéé......

ceci est arrivé hier soir quand , une fois levée de table et que ma fille a debarassé et remis pour nous 3 (maman , bioman et moi) elle a encore posé a coté de l'assiette de l'homme un mouchoir sale .......Ben, là, j'ia vu triple et rappelé a l'ordre :mouais: 

tout a l'heure elle a essayé de demander de l'argent a ma fille , en lui disant que son pere ne l lui avait rien laissé et qu'elle n'avait plus de clopes.....
ma fille lui a repondu "mais alors, coment tu a fait pour acheter les fringues?"
et elle a dit "ha si , il m'as laisse 20 ¤" et sur ceci la mienne lui a dit
" ben dis donc, tu as acheté 4 tshirt et 1 jeans avec 20 euros??????"  
d'un coup de 20 ¤ c'est passé a 40....... :mouais: 

sinon, tout est pareil, elle part le matin sans faire son lit , sans ramasser le moindre verre qu'elle laisse trainer , ni ses vetements jeté au sol ....
elle part sans rien dire , moi je suis donc obligé de rester a la maison attendre......

elle rentre, bouffe et s'allonge sur le lit de ma fille en attendant de l'appeler pour le diner, elle se leve, mange et puis va encore s'allonger sans debarasser meme pas son assiette  , prends une douche et oppp encore sur le lit

ma fille est hors d'elle , la perche ne fais les ongles des pieds et les poils sur son lit mais sur celui de ma fille ......donc , toute les soir elle change les draps parce en plus la perche pue des pieds ..... en meme temp elle fait aussi le lit de la perche parce qu'elle ne le fais pas et ma fille ne supporte pas le bordel dans sa chambre 



bref , demain son pere rentre ........initialement c'etait prvu que le pere venait la chercher dimanche dans la journée  (il va faire la fete en boite samedi soir en rentrand ), nous demain soir on est invités et diimanche matin on part (s'il pleut pas ) au lac titisee en allemagne.....on va voir comment faire pour l'envoyer chez son pere des demain soir




voila , cela a eté une semaine a s'arracher les cheveux mais cela a fait ressortir encore plus  le coté positif de ma fille , malgré son sale caractere d'enfant tres egoiste


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

on t'aime robertav  :love: (et on est avec toi   )


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Moi je dis on a les amis qu'on mérite...


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis on a les amis qu'on mérite...


tu as des amis toi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Ouais, mais ce sont des nases...


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as des amis toi ?


Son meilleur ami c'est chibre d'acier, pour les autres...


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais ce sont des nases...


pauvre enfant


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis on a les amis qu'on mérite...





hoooooo  fais gaffe toi
on a pas elevé les paquerettes ensemble a que je sache !!!!!!! :mouais: 


sinon non, le pere de la perche et juste un collegue du boulot de bioman
et je ne compte surtout pas les frequenter dans le futur


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on a pas elevé les paquerettes ensemble a que je sache !!!!!!! :mouais:


ben c'est mon expression ça ! sauf que moi c'est les marguerites     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Son meilleur ami c'est chibre d'acier, pour les autres...







un dico svp   

c'est quoi * chibre* ????????


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on a pas elevé les paquerettes ensemble a que je sache !!!!!!! :mouais:



J'aime quand tu m'insultes  !!!

Ma gourmande !!!

PS :

Bientot... tu seras célèbre !!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un dico svp
> 
> c'est quoi * chibre* ????????



Ah mais poule, je savais que tu me donnerai une occasion d'être grossier et vulgaire...

VOici quelques synonymes :

- Zob
- Chinois
- P'tit jouflu
- Chauve à col roulé
- Mandrin
- Pine
- Bite
- soziau
- Kiki

Je compte sur certains allonger cet embryon de liste..


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est mon expression ça ! sauf que moi c'est les marguerites     :love:


Comme le prénom de sa vache


----------



## vazita (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais poule, je savais que tu me donnerai une occasion d'être grossier et vulgaire...
> 
> VOici quelques synonymes :
> 
> ...


ET SONNYBOY c'est synonyme de p'tit zgeg dans la tribu des Manch'a'kouilles !

PS 


			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je compte certains allonger cet embryon de liste..


T'AS oublier un 'que ,nan dans ta phrase? de meme que mere nature vis a vis de ton corps...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

:rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

je devrais faire des recherches avant de poser des question stupides  :mouais: 


quoi que ......j'ai bien aimé  "Chauve à col roulé"       





ps : je reviens plus tard , la perche commence a remuer  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

vazita a dit:
			
		

> ET SONNYBOY c'est synonyme de p'tit zgeg dans la tribu des Manch'a'kouilles !



Tention, tu vas encore te faire virer...

Je suis bien placé pour savoir que c'est trés chiant de se sentir impuissant, de plus pouvoir répondre, de voir que les autres (les méchants...) en profitent...

Faut payer pour apprendre kiki.


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais poule, je savais que tu me donnerai une occasion d'être grossier et vulgaire...
> 
> VOici quelques synonymes :
> 
> ...


tiens j'ai appris un truc aujourd'hui


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)




----------



## vazita (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tiens j'ai appris un truc aujourd'hui


y'a aussi
-mentule
-génitoire
-vit
-chibre 
si ça peut te soulager....


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour ce qui est du sujet, c'est vrai que je n'ai jamais posté dans le bar (ou alors j'ai pas fais attention   ), mais sur les forums techniques j'ai jamais perçu ce dont Goliath parle, et je trouve que mon intégration se fait plutot bien ...grace a des gens très sympa


Posté par maïwen le 03/04/2005 

Faut voir le chemin parcourue depuis


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

vazita a dit:
			
		

> y'a aussi
> -mentule
> -génitoire
> -vit
> ...









 :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Posté par maïwen le 03/04/2005
> 
> Faut voir le chemin parcourue depuis


tu trouves que j'ai parcouru du chemin depuis ?


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu trouves que j'ai parcouru du chemin depuis ?


Oui je trouve aussi         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love: 

.


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

mais ai-je bien pris le bon chemin ?  :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais ai-je bien pris le bon chemin ?  :rateau:


Ange ou démon? ...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais ai-je bien pris le bon chemin ?  :rateau:



Faut voir...

Tourne toi un peu ?

Vas y bouge...

Fait l'amour avec l'objectif...


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir...
> 
> Tourne toi un peu ?
> 
> ...


  on dirait que tu as fait ça toute ta vie


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on dirait que tu as fait ça toute ta vie








  ...pas toute sa vie .. uniquement chez Michou


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on dirait que tu as fait ça toute ta vie



Toi aussi chérie...

Ta peau attire la lumière comme une bouse attire les mouches.

Je sais pas si je marque des points...là...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ...pas toute sa vie .. uniquement chez Michou



Quel toupet !


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi chérie...
> 
> Ta peau attire la lumière comme une bouse attire les mouches.
> 
> Je sais pas si je marque des points...là...








 :love: 

.


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ta peau attire la lumière comme une bouse attire les mouches.
> 
> Je sais pas si je marque des points...là...


Je dirais..............NON


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

Maywen je t'ai prise en photo ce matin !!!!!!    :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Maywen je t'ai prise en photo!!!!!!!    :rateau:


ah ? montre moi j'attend


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ? montre moi j'attend









You are beautiful


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

Indeed


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Je sais pas vous, mais je trouve cette ronde des ministres complètement ridicule. Quand on voit les résultats de dimanche, on se dit qu'en plus d'être sourd, il est con! Ah quelle belle démocratie que la France. 18 ans que j'ai attendu pour voter. J'étais content de le faire et je considère ça comme important mais quand on regarde le JT...

  

Allez zou, je zappe sur France3, je préfère regarder la fin du match entre Nadal et Federer


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Indeed



coucou adorable maiwen :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Hey Mackie elle comment maiwen ???

Hein dit ?


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas vous, mais je trouve cette ronde des ministres complètement ridicule. Quand on voit les résultats de dimanche, on se dit qu'en plus d'être sourd, il est con! Ah quelle belle démocratie que la France. 18 ans que j'ai attendu pour voter. J'étais content de le faire et je considère ça comme important mais quand on regarde le JT...
> 
> 
> 
> Allez zou, je zappe sur France3, je préfère regarder la fin du match entre Nadal et Federer


Mieux vaut en rire !


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hey Mackie elle comment maiwen ???
> 
> Hein dit ?


Elle est comme cà


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde


 bonsoir iDiot  :rose: :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mieux vaut en rire !


Ah oui! Mais sur ce point là, il n'y a pas de souçis, je me marre depuis tout à l'heure. Et vas y que je quitte mon ministère pour rejoindre celui d'en face... 

Mais sur le principe général, je suis déçu


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir iDiot  :rose: :mouais:



Salut Val 

Bon je m'éternise pas, j'ai des chose importantes a faire :love:  

Bonne soirée tout le monde


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Maiwen, tu as 12 ans.

Tu aurais pu me le dire, je ne t'aurais pas fait le "tourne-vis bulgare", ni la "brouette velue", et encore moins le "coucou farceur" ni même la "pendule maudite".

Je serais resté dans du classique, "remet moi zen une", "monte là dessus tu verras montmartre" et autre "on dirait comme ça, mais en fait non"...

J'espère que tu ne m'en veux pas, faut pas mentir, petite coquine.


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais pu me le dire, je ne t'aurais pas fait le "tourne-vis bulgare", ni la "brouette velue", et encore moins le "coucou farceur" ni même la "pendule maudite".
> 
> Je serais resté dans du classique, "remet moi zen une", "monte là dessus tu verras montmartre" et autre "on dirait comme ça, mais en fait non"...
> 
> J'espère que tu ne m'en veux pas, faut pas mentir, petite coquine.


Aurait pû mieux faire !!! .. tu as oublié l'incontournable "balancoire des caraïbes" et la non moins réputée "locomotive de constantinople" qui en a fait chaviré plus d'une   :love:    :love:


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> "monte là dessus tu verras montmartre"


Je préfère "file la dessous, tu prendras le métro"


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Il était bon l'vin


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

pas bien !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Oui mais Sonnyboy que veux-tu je meuble mes fins de journées ...


----------



## yoffy (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel , ton avatar est présenté à la télévision par la chaîne  "FRANCE5" que tu captes sûrement .


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> valoriel , ton avatar est présenté à la télévision par la chaîne  "FRANCE5" que tu captes sûrement .


Voui :love:

J'ai vu 

L'émission est pas mal d'ailleur


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Bon les enfants je vous laisse 

J'ai une soirée médecine qui m'attend 

15¤ l'entrée et c'est open bar


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Elle est comme cà


et tu n'as pas vu la première   

sonnyboy, j'ai pas douze ans, c'est un leurre pour avoir des tarifs réduits


----------



## Franswa (3 Juin 2005)

Est ce que ça vous est arrivé d'être malade tellement vous êtes heureux ???


----------



## chedya (3 Juin 2005)

Quoi? du style "Quand je suis content je vomis hi  " ?


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Ah! Douce maïwen pourquoi revient tu quand il faut que je quitte ce navire 

Bonne soirée à toi 




Et aux autres aussi


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ah! Douce maïwen pourquoi revient tu quand il faut que je quitte ce navire
> 
> Bonne soirée à toi
> 
> ...


j'étais au resto ... je m'en serais bien passé d'ailleurs ... pourri   
si vous voulez me preter un de vos petits bonheurs de la journée j'accepte volontiers


----------



## Franswa (3 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Quoi? du style "Quand je suis content je vomis hi  " ?


 Ouais du style de la cité de la peur :love: ??? Ça existe ???


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ah! Douce maïwen pourquoi revient tu quand il faut que je quitte ce navire
> 
> Bonne soirée à toi
> 
> ...


Poooo grooovve elle est dans de bonnes mains ..  les miennes   


.


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Poooo grooovve elle est dans de bonnes mains ..  les miennes
> 
> 
> .


non j'ai les miennes ça me suffit


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

Maywen ... tu aimes les voyages?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Maywen ... tu aimes les voyages?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je suis pas la fille de la photo moi  :hein:


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2005)

C'est ta fille ?


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas la fille de la photo moi  :hein:


c'était pas toi là??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

.


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas la fille de la photo moi  :hein:




traduisez il a mieux que Venise


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> c'était pas toi là??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dans le thread des plus belles photos tu as disait d'une des filles sur les photos que tu aimerai bien l'emmener a venise, avec le même smiley


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Maywen ... tu aimes les voyages?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



apres ca, je comprend pas pourquoi, les mecs, qd y drague, ont la reputations d'etre lourd...    :rose:


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2005)

Jalouse ?
Non : lucide.

Les beaux parleurs se répètent :  un ara n'en reste pas moins un perroquet


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans le thread des plus belles photos tu as disait d'une des filles sur les photos que tu aimerai bien l'emmener a venise, avec le même smiley


Bien Vu Maiwen .. je m'en souviens maintenant ...   
C'était pour voir si tu étais attentive   
Tu ne regardes pas La ferme des célbrités?


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans le thread des plus belles photos tu as disait d'une des filles sur les photos que tu aimerai bien l'emmener a venise, avec le même smiley




quelle mémoire :love:


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bien Vu Maiwen .. je m'en souviens maintenant ...
> C'était pour voir si tu étais attentive
> Tu ne regardes pas La ferme des célbrités?


 *non*

 (pourquoi ce truc de chose il veut pas que j'écrive un message de trois lettres ? maintenant ça pourris toute ma replique parce que c'est plus clair et concis mais c'est un roman et il va falloir que je mette le non en gras pour qu'on comprenne bien  )


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et tu n'as pas vu la première
> 
> sonnyboy, j'ai pas douze ans, c'est un leurre pour avoir des tarifs réduits



Fait peter chérie, je jugerai sur pièce...


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse ?
> Non : lucide.
> 
> Les beaux parleurs se répètent :  un ara n'en reste pas moins un perroquet


Rassurez-vous Maiwen n'a d'yeux que pour vous     

.


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fait peter chérie, je jugerai sur pièce...


fais peter quoi ?  :mouais: 


je n'ai d'yeux que pour qui ? ... à part mon écran je vois pas  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> *non*
> 
> (pourquoi ce truc de chose il veut pas que j'écrive un message de trois lettres ? maintenant ça pourris toute ma replique parce que c'est plus clair et concis mais c'est un roman et il va falloir que je mette le non en gras pour qu'on comprenne bien  )




on t'expliquera comment fait des posts de moins de 5 lettres


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai d'yeux que pour qui ? ... à part mon écran je vois pas  :mouais:


Bah, un p'tit frisé en short de foot ?
C'est plein de poésie le nylon, non ?


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on t'expliquera comment fait des posts de moins de 5 lettres


faut coucher pour ça aussi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fais peter quoi ?  :mouais:
> 
> 
> je n'ai d'yeux que pour qui ? ... à part mon écran je vois pas  :mouais:


Mais nous faisons partie de ton écran Maiwen ... tes yeux se posent sur nous imanquablement  :love:   

.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fais peter quoi ?  :mouais:
> 
> 
> je n'ai d'yeux que pour qui ? ... à part mon écran je vois pas  :mouais:



Qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire d'oeil ?


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> faut coucher pour ça aussi ?


Non, non, il n'y a que ceux qui veukent devenir modérateurs qui couchent.


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mais nous faisons partie de ton écran Maiwen ... tes yeux se posent sur nous imanquablement  :love:
> 
> .


ça t'excite hein ?   ...


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> faut coucher pour ça aussi ?


 Non uniquement pour devenir modérateurs  ... demande à Vazita il t'expliquera   

.


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça t'excite hein ?   ...


Oupps, de la provocation ?

Restons sourds.

La pomme, une fois, mais pas deux.


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça t'excite hein ?   ...


GLOUP!!!   tu as fait vraiment beaucoup de chemin    







I'm shoking! :affraid:


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> GLOUP!!!   tu as fait vraiment beaucoup de chemin
> 
> I'm shoking! :affraid:



Mais, tu sais, à 12 ans, les demoiselles ont vraiment du répondant maintenant.

Il n'y a finalement que nous les garçons à penser au football et à je ne sais quel jeu sur notre console


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> GLOUP!!!   tu as fait vraiment beaucoup de chemin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu l'as cherché, mais t'inquiète pas, c'est juste parce que je suis énervée   demain je redeviendrai la maiwen "pure et innocente" que vous connaissez    :rateau:


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as cherché, mais t'inquiète pas, c'est juste parce que je suis énervée   demain je redeviendrai la maiwen "pure et innocente" que vous connaissez    :rateau:


 ...


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> demain je redeviendrai la maiwen "pure et innocente" que vous connaissez    :rateau:


Ne jamais remettre à demain ce que tu peux faire aujourd'hui Maiwen    

.


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai énervée???   pourquoi?


je suis pas enervée à cause de toi 

pourquoi il pleure le frisé ?


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas enervée à cause de toi
> 
> pourquoi il pleure le frisé ?


Au secours ... elle m'appelle le frisé ...  
Ne tires plus sur moi Maiwen !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Au secours ... elle m'appelle le frisé ...
> Ne tires plus sur moi Maiwen !!!
> 
> 
> ...


c'est pas toi le frisé c'est starmac
et y'a pas de majuscule à *maiwen*


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas toi le frisé c'est starmac
> et y'a pas de majuscule à *maiwen*



La Majuscule était un signe de respect maiwen  ... tant pis pour toi ... 







.


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> La Majuscule était un signe de respect maiwen  ... tant pis pour toi ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'aime pas les majuscule à mon nom/pseudo


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les majuscule à mon nom/pseudo








No problem maiwen tes désirs sont des ordres ..   

.


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> No problem maiwen tes désirs sont des ordres ..
> 
> .


bien ... tu apprends vite jeune padawan


----------



## chedya (3 Juin 2005)

Moi aussi je veux des hommes sous mes ordres, comment qu'on fait diiiiiiiit?   :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

Je m'en vais rentrer seul  ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit maiwen   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... a bientôt   


Euhh .. pour ne pas mourrir bête c'est quoi un padawan??


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

C'est plus du floude sur ce fil, ça tourne au flirt !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Euhh .. pour ne pas mourrir bête c'est quoi un padawan??



y en a au moins 1 qu'a jamais vu stars wars...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Mais, tu sais, à 12 ans, les demoiselles ont vraiment du répondant maintenant.
> 
> Il n'y a finalement que nous les garçons à penser au football et à je ne sais quel *jeu sur notre console*





mario kart ?


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je veux des hommes sous mes ordres, comment qu'on fait diiiiiiiit?   :love:










.


----------



## chedya (3 Juin 2005)

jedi enseigne au padawan, padawan futur jedi...

Je crois, j'ai fait des effort star warsien pour draguer un gars, ca n'a pas marché


----------



## elektroseb (3 Juin 2005)

salut tout le monde


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juin 2005)

nuclear zob tu vas me soigner ce vilain plomb.


----------



## yoffy (3 Juin 2005)

Il me semble que quelqu'un vient de passer les 1000 posts


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> jedi enseigne au padawan, padawan futur jedi...
> 
> Je crois, j'ai fait des effort star warsien pour draguer un gars, ca n'a pas marché








Au secours les mecs elles m'en veulent toutes .. je veux pas devenir esclave!  :love:

.


----------



## Franswa (3 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir de nouveau 

Quoi de neuf depuis tout à l'heure ?


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que quelqu'un vient de passer les 1000 posts


qui ça ?   

Chedya, tout est question de charisme naturel


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

Voila, me revla  

Il reste qui dans le coin?


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir de nouveau
> 
> Quoi de neuf depuis tout à l'heure ?


Pas grand chose 
Maiwen enervée
Chedya demande comment dominer un homme
Robertav en pleine interrogation

voilà voilà  
 

.


----------



## elektroseb (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qui ça ?
> 
> Chedya, tout est question de charisme naturel



ou de prix...


----------



## Franswa (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qui ça ?
> 
> Chedya, tout est question de charisme naturel


 Bienvenue au membre d'élite


----------



## chedya (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qui ça ?
> 
> Chedya, tout est question de charisme naturel




Zut  :hein:  faut que je m'en procure


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> ou de prix...


je paye pas


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qui ça ?
> 
> Chedya, tout est question de charisme naturel



Bravo ma ptite Maïwen 

_Mais faudrait pensé à ralentir un peu... je voudrais bien te rattrapper..._ 

Tu vas bien? 

 Franswa, Jo, Yoffi, SM, Chedya, Elektroseb

Les autres, je ne sais pas si ils sont encore la... mais  quand meme


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Zut  :hein:  faut que je m'en procure


Passes par Liège c'est pas un problème d'en trouver    :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais poule, je savais que tu me donnerai une occasion d'être grossier et vulgaire...
> 
> VOici quelques synonymes :
> 
> ...



*Uh*
et le braquemard alors ?!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Zut  :hein:  faut que je m'en procure





où? quand? combient?


----------



## Franswa (3 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bravo ma ptite Maïwen
> 
> _Mais faudrait pensé à ralentir un peu... je voudrais bien te rattrapper..._
> 
> ...


  iDiot


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bravo ma ptite Maïwen
> 
> _Mais faudrait pensé à ralentir un peu... je voudrais bien te rattrapper..._
> 
> Tu vas bien?


cours toujours !   
oui je vais bien  mieux, je suis plus énervée
et en plus tu sais quoi ? tu vas être content, comme promis les ptits bonhommes vont revenir


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir Princess


----------



## yoffy (3 Juin 2005)

idiot


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> cours toujours !
> oui je vais bien  mieux, je suis plus énervée
> et en plus tu sais quoi ? tu vas être content, comme promis les ptits bonhommes vont revenir



Hé hé, mais ça c'est une bonne nouvelle 

Didon, c'est mon jour de chance aujourd'hui :love:


----------



## chedya (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Passes par Liège c'est pas un problème d'en trouver    :rateau:



C'est un peu trop eloigné de charleroi


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé, mais ça c'est une bonne nouvelle
> 
> Didon, c'est mon jour de chance aujourd'hui :love:


une promesse ... tu connais la suite


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> une promesse ... tu connais la suite



... venant de la part d'un femme... j'ai tendance à me méfier dorénavant :hein:

Mais venant de toi, c'est différent :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Uh*
> et le braquemard alors ?!


n'oublie pas la chignolle


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> ... venant de la part d'un femme... j'ai tendance à me méfier dorénavant :hein:
> 
> Mais venant de toi, c'est différent :love:


ben ouais ... jsuis pas une femme  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas la chignolle




*et surtout aussi*
le zgeg


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> où? quand? combient?


Euhh ... je peux livrer ...   :rateau:


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais ... jsuis pas une femme  :mouais:  :rateau:



Une femme, oui... comme les autres non... 

Mieux que les autres, oui


----------



## yoffy (3 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> ... venant de la part d'un femme... j'ai tendance à me méfier dorénavant :hein:
> 
> Mais venant de toi, c'est différent :love:


Quelle bel exemple d'optimisme !


----------



## yoffy (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas la chignolle


.....et le démonte pneu


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *et surtout aussi*
> le zgeg


La guimauve
l'artichaud
le bilbochet
la lime
le pieu
le tourne-broche

je cherche ...

le changement de vitesse
la pompe
le temoin
la fusée sos
le tournevis
le fusil à pompe
la chevrotine

je cherche ....


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Une femme, oui... comme les autres non...
> 
> Mieux que les autres, oui


ça me rassure, j'en doutais    (plus modeste que les autres aussi  :rateau: )


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Une femme, oui... comme les autres non...
> 
> Mieux que les autres, oui


mais moins bien qu'un homme    :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> mais moins bien qu'un homme    :love:  :love:


mmm révélations ?  :love:


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> La guimauve
> l'artichaud
> le bilbochet
> la lime
> ...



...

le chauve au col roulé...


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> La guimauve
> l'artichaud
> le bilbochet
> la lime
> ...


Le maÎs
le parapluie
le s... oir
le thermomètre
le légume
la merguez
le flotteur

je cherche ...


----------



## chedya (3 Juin 2005)

Le petit bout


----------



## yoffy (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le maÎs
> le parapluie
> le s... oir
> le thermomètre
> ...


Le dick
Le makata
Le bangala

(cela devient très culturel)


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Le petit bout


on l'avait "oublié" celui-là ....


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Le dick
> Le makata
> Le bangala
> 
> (cela devient très culturel)


le stylo
la burette
l'archet
le boulon
le plantoir
le foret

on cherche ..


----------



## yoffy (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> le stylo
> la burette
> l'archet
> le boulon
> ...


on cherche toujours


----------



## chedya (3 Juin 2005)

la banana


----------



## Patamach (3 Juin 2005)

salut les champions


----------



## yoffy (3 Juin 2005)




----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)




----------



## yoffy (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>


Tu en as encore ?    .........


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

'Soir Patamach


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> salut les champions


Merci patamach pour le tuyau!!! 

le champoing
le tuyau
le tire-bouchon
le pilon
le baton de berger
le calice
le pétard
le portable

on cherche ...


----------



## Patamach (4 Juin 2005)

mon chat vient de vomir son ronron
j'aurais du prendre un canari
ou un schtroumpf
moins salissant


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juin 2005)

bonne nuit!!!!!!


----------



## Patamach (4 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> 'Soir Patamach


soir I


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit!!!!!!


----------



## yoffy (4 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit!!!!!!


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

Bon... moi aussi je vais allé me coucher... :sleep:

Le marchand de sable va bientot passer dans mon quartier :bebe:

Bonne nuit les zamis


----------



## Patamach (4 Juin 2005)

moi c pas gagné pour aller se coucher
ca dit a qqn un chat sur msn


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

S'il y a encore des dames je vous remercie de m'avoir fait passer une belle soirée 






Bonsoir à tous et à demain!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Merci patamach pour le tuyau!!!
> 
> le champoing
> le tuyau
> ...



le mojo


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Tu en as encore ?    .........


encore de quoi?


----------



## yoffy (4 Juin 2005)

Des smilies


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Des smilies


oui des centaines


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> la banana


ah une connaisseuse! ...   

merci cheyda


----------



## NED (4 Juin 2005)

Le chakatak
The cock
Le butoir
Le crac boum huuu (Dutronc)
La tête chercheuse
La sucette mouillée
Le sucre d'orge
Le ptit oiseau


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Le chakatak
> The cock
> Le butoir
> Le crac boum huuu (Dutronc)
> ...



il cazzo (europe oblige)


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

Hello starmac 

Réveillé de bonne heure, t'es tombé du lit? :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

coucou iDiot


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je veux des hommes sous mes ordres, comment qu'on fait


On commence par là


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

Et de 3


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

Et voilà le quatrième 

Ca fait du bien un quatre à la suite pour commencer la journée


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

Bon sur ce, les zamis!! Permettez moi de vous souhaitez un excellent

*SAMEDI*​ :love: 

Je vais au dodo (comment ça, c'est pas l'heure ) après cette super soirée médecine avec

- plein de jolies filles 
- beaucoup d'alcool 
- un bar open, un open bar quoi :mouais:
- de la bête de zik (ah  on écrit musique?)


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

Et si vous pouviez me réveiller vers 14H pour la finale :love: 








Merci


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> - plein de jolies filles
> - beaucoup d'alcool
> - un bar open, un open bar quoi :mouais:
> - de la bête de zik




*On reconnait immédiatement *
Que Valoriel est quelqu'un qui sait vivre


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais au dodo (comment ça, c'est pas l'heure ) après cette super soirée médecine avec
> 
> - plein de jolies filles
> - beaucoup d'alcool
> ...








Le comble!


.


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et si vous pouviez me réveiller vers 14H pour la finale :love:
> Merci








.


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Le chakatak
> The cock
> Le butoir
> Le crac boum huuu (Dutronc)
> ...


theme medecine en l'honneur de Valoriel

la mandibule
l'appendice
le pif
le moignon
la luette
le bifteak
le lard

 :love:


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Hello starmac
> 
> Réveillé de bonne heure, t'es tombé du lit? :mouais:



Je suis debout depuis 5h du matin. C'est beau la pluie dans le jour naissant...


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je suis debout depuis 5h du matin. C'est beau la pluie dans le jour naissant...



Et moi qui pensait etre un leve tot  

Quoi de beau de prévu pour aujourd'hui?


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Et moi qui pensait etre un leve tot
> 
> Quoi de beau de prévu pour aujourd'hui?



Petit déjeuner au lit pour ma compagne (qui elle dort comme un loir) pour commencer, après cela dépendra de son humeur


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Petit déjeuner au lit pour ma compagne (qui elle dort comme un loir) pour commencer, après cela dépendra de son humeur



Avec le petit déj au lit, ça devrait allé pour l'humeur non?


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Avec le petit déj au lit, ça devrait allé pour l'humeur non?


On n'est jamais à l'abri d'un bug


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> On n'est jamais à l'abri d'un bug


Mon bug à moi ce matin ... pffff   






 :love:


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

Jo

Toujours aussi excellent t'es smileys 



			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> On n'est jamais à l'abri d'un bug



Erreur de programme "femme de bonheur"


----------



## duracel (4 Juin 2005)

Le samedi, ça craint.


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mon bug à moi ce matin ... pffff



:affraid: En cas de crmape je déconseille vivement cette méthode ! :affraid:


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: En cas de crmape je déconseille vivement cette méthode ! :affraid:


Euuuh! ..... J'ai pas eu le choix .... c'est pas moi qui tenait le marteau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Youhou


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Youhou



Haloha cousin


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

une ptite question, je suis sûr que je me plante d'endroit, mais ici je suis à peu près sûr d'avoir une réponse très rapidement...

Que signifie les couleurs sur les pseudos ? Bleu ça à l'air d'être pour les communs des mortels, vu que je suis bleu, rouge c'est pour les admin c ça, vert les modos et quand est il des violets ? 

Merci,
un niewbie. :love:


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> une ptite question, je suis sûr que je me plante d'endroit, mais ici je suis à peu près sûr d'avoir une réponse très rapidement...
> 
> Que signifie les couleurs sur les pseudos ? Bleu ça à l'air d'être pour les communs des mortels, vu que je suis bleu, rouge c'est pour les admin c ça, vert les modos et quand est il des violets ?
> 
> ...



Un peu de lecture... 

On m'a fait le même coup au début... il n'y a pas si longtemps en somme... 

Bienvenue à toi


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2005)

les roses (et non pas violets) sont les cardinaux, ayant une facilité avec le ban ils ont droit de l'appliquer partout.


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

ok merci... en fouillant un peu j'aurai pu trouver   

donc il y a des "super-modérateurs" whaou ! 


Etant un habitué des forums je dois dire que celui ci est particulièrement bien fait, bravo aux concepteurs, modos et tout... bravo mac aussi 

Ca me fait marrer les points discos, tiens je vais en distribuer quelques un 

(bon vous inquiétez pas "mode joujou on" mais ça ne durera pas... )


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> ok merci... en fouillant un peu j'aurai pu trouver
> 
> donc il y a des "super-modérateurs" whaou !
> 
> ...




  

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, ce forum est vraiment différent des autres  

Et moi j'adorrr les points disco


----------



## lumai (4 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> ok merci... en fouillant un peu j'aurai pu trouver
> 
> donc il y a des "super-modérateurs" whaou !
> 
> ...


 À moins de 50 posts, tu n'en distribues aucun, de points disco !


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> À moins de 50 posts, tu n'en distribues aucun, de points disco !



sérieux ?!

et pourtant ça me laisse le faire !


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Le samedi, ça craint.



OUI........je bosse :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Courage les amis


----------



## lumai (4 Juin 2005)

Oui ça fait un coudboul gris et sans point... Mais ça te permet de laisser un message !


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> /QUOTE]
> 
> Et pas celle-ci


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

bon vous me rappelerez de vous les rendre, ces points, quand je serai grand


----------



## Franswa (4 Juin 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Hello les floodeurs !!!!


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

pour les nostalgiques de Nintendo : 


http://users.skynet.be/fa543037/nintendo.wmv


à mourir de rire !


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

Hello Franswa et Charlub  

Ça fait longtemps Charlub, t'étais ou?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Coucou


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

j'ai posté le message 6666 ici ! 


ok je m'en vais...


----------



## duracel (4 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> ok je m'en vais...




Bonne idée.


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou



Bonjour jolie Maïwen :love:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour jolie Maïwen :love:


coucou toi 

je vais zigouiller noos, ca fait trois heures que j'essaie de me connecter a internet... adium et puis je vois certaines pages internet et pas d'autres et raaaaaah


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée.



ah finalement ça me donne envie de rester ton post  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Juin 2005)

Bonjour !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou


salut beauté, une tite promenade avec sm dans les bois ?


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> j'ai posté le message 6666



oui, "vade retro satanas"


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

Et  à tous et maiwen


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Stargazer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SM , je suis déjà en plein perdage dans internet pas besoin d'aller dans les bois


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> oui, "vade retro satanas"


----------



## Stargazer (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou toi
> 
> je vais zigouiller noos, ca fait trois heures que j'essaie de me connecter a internet... adium et puis je vois certaines pages internet et pas d'autres et raaaaaah



Ah toi aussi !   
Mais je sais pas si pour adium c'est lié à noos ... Le réseau MSN est comme ça depuis cette nuit !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Hello Franswa et Charlub
> 
> Ça fait longtemps Charlub, t'étais ou?



Hé bien... j'ai 2 semaines de partiels qui arrivent, donc je révise


----------



## duracel (4 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> ah finalement ça me donne envie de rester ton post  :love:


Quelle girouette ce type.   :hein:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Xman

(vous vous avez vu, ça a été mon anniversaire hier soir, jsuis une grande maintenant "1000 powa" ...)


----------



## Stargazer (4 Juin 2005)

Salut maiwen


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Quelle girouette ce type.   :hein:




oui... je dépends des vents !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> pour les nostalgiques de Nintendo :
> 
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/fa543037/nintendo.wmv
> ...


Noooooooooooooooooon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Ils ont osé  !!!!!!!!      

J'avais un lien dans l genre, mais avec du piano !


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

>




:affraid:


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Salut Maiwen!
Il y a de la place pour toi


----------



## duracel (4 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> oui... je dépends des vents !



Faut manger petit, t'es trop léger peut être.


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Ah enfin, voilà j'suis connectée, c'est pas pour autant que je vais faire des calins à noos c'est quand même des merdeux


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Faut manger petit, t'es trop léger peut être.



ou arrêter les fayots...


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Faut manger petit, t'es trop léger peut être.




ah tout à l'heure tu semblais dire que j'étais lourd


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou toi
> 
> je vais zigouiller noos, ca fait trois heures que j'essaie de me connecter a internet... adium et puis je vois certaines pages internet et pas d'autres et raaaaaah



Reste Zen... 

Iooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## duracel (4 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> ou arrêter les fayots...



Ça fait plutôt décoller.




			
				Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> ah tout à l'heure tu semblais dire que j'étais lourd



Tout est relatif, et tu es un être de contradiction.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

*bon samedi a tous !!!!!!!         
​*
je croise les doigts,cet aprem  fiston a son premier test pour entrer au conservatoire  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien... j'ai 2 semaines de partiels qui arrivent, donc je révise


`


Ah je vois... moi aussi je "révise" 

'lut Stargazer


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait plutôt décoller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non .. un être de contractions ... utile après les fayots


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je croise les doigts,cet aprem  fiston a son premier test pour entrer au conservatoire  :love:  :love:  :love:



tu l'as inscrit en quoi au conservatoire ? 


bon courage à vous


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon samedi a tous !!!!!!!
> ​*
> 
> je croise les doigts,cet aprem  fiston a son premier test pour entrer au conservatoire  :love:  :love:  :love:



 Princess


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as inscrit en quoi au conservatoire ?
> 
> 
> bon courage à vous


triangle


----------



## duracel (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> triangle



ouah, l'autre, comment elle est taquine.


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> triangle




arrête y en a qui arrivent à jouer faux avec un triangle


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> triangle


pas le triangle mais le  ..





 :love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> `
> 
> 
> Ah je vois... moi aussi je "révise"
> ...



Moi je dis c'est bon quand les exams sont finis ... 

Salut iDiot !


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

que des réactions grâce à un seul mot


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis c'est bon quand les exams sont finis ...
> 
> Salut iDiot !


moi je dis , le bac commence dans 5 jours et j'arrive pas à réviser     :hein:


----------



## duracel (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> que des réactions grâce à un seul mot



Et frimeuse en plus.   :hein:


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> triangle



oui, mais électrique à double gamme chromatique et arpèges automatiques


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Et frimeuse en plus.   :hein:


jaloux  :rateau:


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je dis , le bac commence dans 5 jours et j'arrive pas à réviser     :hein:



Moi je dis, je commence lundi et je serais jamais pret


----------



## Stargazer (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je dis , le bac commence dans 5 jours et j'arrive pas à réviser     :hein:



T'inquiète ... Tu verras comment t'arriveras à réviser la veille ... Mais que t'auras plus assez de temps !   

Sinon tu peux demander un ban de quelques jours du forum ... Les modos sont assez conciliants pour ça !


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> jaloux  :rateau:


Ne viens pas nous faire un énervement comme hier!!


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète ... Tu verras comment t'arriveras à réviser la veille ... Mais que t'auras plus assez de temps !
> 
> Sinon tu peux demander un ban de quelques jours du forum ... Les modos sont assez conciliants pour ça !


je réviserai pas la veille ...


----------



## duracel (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> jaloux  :rateau:



Même pas vrai d'abord.


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je dis , le bac commence dans 5 jours et j'arrive pas à réviser     :hein:




moi j'ai finit depuis 2 jours et je suis en vacance... je sais, ça ne t'aide pas beaucoup plus !


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai finit depuis 2 jours et je suis en vacance... je sais, ça ne t'aide pas beaucoup plus !


j'ai rien lu


----------



## duracel (4 Juin 2005)

Le bac c'est fastoche.
C'est après que ça se complique un peu.


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien lu



tu passe quoi comme bac ? 


(déjà en parler, ça motive, si, si...)


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> tu passe quoi comme bac ?
> 
> 
> (déjà en parler, ça motive, si, si...)


...L... (on fait comme on peut)


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ...L... (on fait comme on peut)




j'étais en 1ère année de Lettres cette année ; tu étudies quoi comme oeuvre ?


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> que des réactions grâce à un seul mot




 coucou maiwen :love: félicitations pour les 1000 posts :rose:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> j'étais en 1ère année de Lettres cette année ; tu étudies quoi comme oeuvre ?


en Lettres ... Perceval ou le roman du graal, un roi sans divertissement de Giono, Les Caractère de La Bruyère @$#! et Le procès de Kafka (+ le film d'orson welles)


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

Le Bac....
Bac à sable
Bac à légumes
Bac à lite ( option plastic)
Bac à glace
bac à ri (option foot)
Bac à nal
Bac à traverser
Bac à lauréats
Bac A
Bac B
Bac C
Bac E
Bac S

Enfin !!!! quel Bac ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> coucou maiwen :love: félicitations pour les 1000 posts :rose:


coucou toi  et merci


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

à table   
'napp les mangeurs


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en Lettres ... Perceval ou le roman du graal, un roi sans divertissement de Giono, Les Caractère de La Bruyère @$#! et Le procès de Kafka (+ le film d'orson welles)




connais pas le Giono, pour le reste y a du boulot oui... et c'est quoi que t'as comme épreuve ? Dissert' ? commentaire linéaire/composé ? 


(le mec qui va te redonner envie de bosser, on y croit  )


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> connais pas le Giono, pour le reste y a du boulot oui... et c'est quoi que t'as comme épreuve ? Dissert' ? commentaire linéaire/composé ?
> 
> 
> (le mec qui va te redonner envie de bosser, on y croit  )


épreuve de 2h, 2 "dissert", plutôt des synthèse sur un sujet style : "les femmes dans le procès" ou "le village dans un roi sans divertissement" et tu te démerdes ...


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à table
> 'napp les mangeurs



yep, j'vais m'acheter un MacDo pour mon régime gras


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> yep, j'vais m'acheter un MacDo pour mon régime gras


Petite pause pour moi aussi


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Le Bac....
> Bac à sable
> Bac à légumes
> Bac à lite ( option plastic)
> ...



moi j'ai eu un Bac pro


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

re ... j'ai trop b(r)ien mangé ...  :hein:


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> re ... j'ai trop b(r)ien mangé ...  :hein:



un corps de déesse s'entretien...par la privation


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> un corps de déesse s'entretien...par la privation


ben alors là tu peux courir, pas question que je me prive ... seulement quand y'a rien à bouffer ou quand c'est vraiment très moche ben ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as inscrit en quoi au conservatoire ?
> 
> 
> bon courage à vous




il a choisit le piano ou la percussion


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai eu un Bac pro




moi j'ai un bac....a fleur !!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (4 Juin 2005)

Je pars pour l'ile de ré !!!! Bon week end !!! :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il a choisit le piano ou la percussion


Super!!










Mais gare aux voisins!


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je pars pour l'ile de ré !!!! Bon week end !!! :love:


maiwen va pas être contente ... moi non plus ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> maiwen va pas être contente ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et pourquoi ?   
Lîle de Ré  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Super!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





les voisins c'est pas un probleme.......  

d'abord , en bas c'est un bureau : chambre de consommation   

au 2eme une directrice de lycée tres discrete (et ses enfants plutots bruyants)

au 3eme une entreprise de menage industriel ,le vieux couple  il y vive mais  n'est jamais là le w.e. et fetes

en bas  , a coté et en face , il y a un magasin de musique dont , de notre coté , les pianos où il y a un atelier de reparation et si j'ai la fenetre ouverte j'entends toujour quelq'un qui joue...... je suis pas fana de classique mais pourtant cela me derange pas


si effectivement il sera pris pour la percussion on pense le lui acheter celle d'etude, on peut regler le volume du son


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi ?
> Lîle de Ré  :love:  :love:  :love:


L'ile de Ré c'est loin en ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ....  :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les voisins c'est pas un probleme.......
> 
> d'abord , en bas c'est un bureau : chambre de consommation
> 
> ...


Il va le faire pour le plaisir ou pour en faire éventuellement un métier?


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il va le faire pour le plaisir ou pour en faire éventuellement un métier?



5 ans de conservatoire ... et maintenant, je vends des bagnoles !!!

ah la douce mélodie du 8 cylindres VRAOUUUUUUUUUUUUMMM, ça me console du son harmonieux du Selmer


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

à tous !
Ahhh !!! Ma commande de Jeudi soir est toujours sur processing order... mais qu'est-ce qui foutes ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> à tous !
> Ahhh !!! Ma commande de Jeudi soir est toujours sur processing order... mais qu'est-ce qui foutes ?


t'es trop préssé


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Maiwen:love::love:
Tu me rassures alors, cela est donc normal ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen:love::love:
> Tu me rassures alors, cela est donc normal ?


j'en sais rien ... j'ai jamais rien commandé sur internet


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'en sais rien ... j'ai jamais rien commandé sur internet



:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> à tous !
> Ahhh !!! Ma commande de Jeudi soir est toujours sur processing order... mais qu'est-ce qui foutes ?



Reste Zennnn 

Plus l'attente sera longue, plus ton bonheur sera grand quand tu le découvriras :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Reste Zennnn
> Plus l'attente sera longue, plus ton bonheur sera grand quand tu le découvriras :love:



Oui, mais j'ai tellemenet les boules qu'il y'ait un problème avec la carte ISIC...


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'en sais rien ... j'ai jamais rien commandé sur internet


je comprendrai jamais les femmes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Salut avril et maiwen


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je comprendrai jamais les femmes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je vois pas trop le rapport ...  

Cor


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Alors Avril tu as commandé quoi comme machines ?


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Salut avril et maiwen


 Cor.
Dis-donc toi t'en pense quoi de mon histoire : PB commandé jeudi soir et toujorus sur processing order.

/me est le pire stressé du moment.


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'en sais rien ... j'ai jamais rien commandé sur internet





			
				Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:



et oui ça fait mal


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Alors Avril tu as commandé quoi comme machines ?


regarde sa signature 


mackie j'ai pas compris ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Cor.
> Dis-donc toi t'en pense quoi de mon histoire : PB commandé jeudi soir et toujorus sur processing order.
> 
> * Avril-VII est le pire stressé du moment.


J'en sais rien j'ai jamais commandé des macs sur le net.


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Heureusement que tu es là Maiween ...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que tu es là Maiween ...


   , je suis sure que tu aurais trouvé tout seul


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je comprendrai jamais les femmes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je suis un incompris  ... seul Macinside et idiot peuvent me comprendre   :rose:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Oui après maintes recherches


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je suis un incompris  ... seul Macinside et idiot peuvent me comprendre   :rose:


explique moi ... j'ai jamais commandé sur internet pck, étant mineur, j'ai pas trop d'argent à moi déjà ... ça limite


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je suis un incompris  ... seul Macinside et idiot peuvent me comprendre   :rose:




T'inquetes , chaque pot a son couvercle


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

moi j'aurais peur de commander et que ca n'arrive jamais... je prefere me deplacer moi meme


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> explique moi ... j'ai jamais commandé sur internet pck, étant mineur, j'ai pas trop d'argent à moi déjà ... ça limite





Même des livres de poches ?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> explique moi ... j'ai jamais commandé sur internet pck, étant mineur, j'ai pas trop d'argent à moi déjà ... ça limite



Ah tu vois, tu avoues que tu as 12 ans...

Je le savais, quand je me suis aperçu que tu connaissais pas la "visseuse moldave", j'ai compris...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Même des livres de poches ?


non même pas 

et puis je suis assez de l'avis de chedya, quand tu te déplaces, tu as des chances d'avoir ce que tu veux plus rapidement


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu vois, tu avoues que tu as 12 ans...
> 
> Je le savais, quand je me suis aperçu que tu connaissais pas la "visseuse moldave", j'ai compris...




Je connais pas non plus ca , c normal ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu vois, tu avoues que tu as 12 ans...
> 
> Je le savais, quand je me suis aperçu que tu connaissais pas la "visseuse moldave", j'ai compris...


mais tu ne m'écoutes pas, je t'ai dit que c'était un leurre


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non même pas
> 
> et puis je suis assez de l'avis de chedya, quand tu te déplaces, tu as des chances d'avoir ce que tu veux plus rapidement




Euh pas forcement !!! enfin ca dépend du livre


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'es trop préssé


Voilà pourquoi


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà pourquoi


  c'est ça ton explication ? je comprends toujours pas


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

la seule chose de commandée sur le net, c'est mon mac mini, et encore c'est pas moi qui l'ai commandé, c'est mon maitre de stage la ou j'ai effectuer mon stage   

et l'attente a ete si longue que j'en etais desesperée... :rose:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça ton explication ? je comprends toujours pas




Tu as du mal aujourd'hui , c l'approche du bac qui te rends si incrédule ?


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> la seule chose de commandée sur le net, c'est mon mac mini, et encore c'est pas moi qui l'ai commandé, c'est mon maitre de stage la ou j'ai effectuer mon stage
> 
> et l'attente a ete si longue que j'en etais desesperée... :rose:



Il est gentil le maître de stage !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Et oui c'est toujours comme ça avec Apple, il faut attendre, moi je passe par un revendeur


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il est gentil le maître de stage !



Je trouve aussi :love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Et oui c'est toujours comme ça avec Apple, il faut attendre, moi je passe par un revendeur



Chez Cami ?


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça ton explication ? je comprends toujours pas


Tu te reliras à tête reposée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as du mal aujourd'hui , c l'approche du bac qui te rends si incrédule ?


de ta part j'aurai plutôt quelque chose du style : "tu as du mal en général, c'est ta blondeur qui te rends si attardée ? " ... mais non   je crois bien que jo ne me dit pas tout ce qu'il voudrait exprimer  :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Ils lees font vraiment désirer leurs bécances, un an que je bave sur l'apple, store, on commande et puis non ben non...


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve aussi :love:



Elle a qu'a nous donne l'adresse de ce dernier


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ils lees font vraiment désirer leurs bécances, un an que je bave sur l'apple, store, on commande et puis non ben non...


mais si, sois patient, tu as commandé y'a deux jours ...


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il est gentil le maître de stage !



oui   cadeau en remerciement de mes bon services pdt 3 mois    je veux bien faire plusieurs stage comme ca  

Mais bon attendre 6 semaines, c'etait loooooooooooooong  :sleep:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de ta part j'aurai plutôt quelque chose du style : "tu as du mal en général, c'est ta blondeur qui te rends si attardée ? " ... mais non  je crois bien que jo ne me dit pas tout ce qu'il voudrait exprimer  :rateau:



Oh ! mais tu ne me connais point , je ne suis pas si attroce que ca ... enfin quoi que  . Que veux tu maiwen , tu as charmé tous les hommes de ce bar  .


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ils lees font vraiment désirer leurs bécances, un an que je bave sur l'apple, store, on commande et puis non ben non...


Et puis si ben si


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais si, sois patient, tu as commandé y'a deux jours ...



En plus c le week end et puis a 15 ans j'aurai aimé avoir un pb SD ! alors sois pas si pressé !


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Ok, promis j'arête de vous casser les c....


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> oui   cadeau en remerciement de mes bon services pdt 3 mois    je veux bien faire plusieurs stage comme ca
> 
> Mais bon attendre 6 semaines, c'etait loooooooooooooong  :sleep:




Tu auras ton mini pour le début de l'ete !!!!! It's awesoooooooooooooooooooooome


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Attand z'allez voir, je vais le recevoir : 
5 pixels morts
le trackpad qui merde
l'air port flingué


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ok, promis j'arête de vous casser les c....




Et vas révise ton brevet !


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! mais tu ne me connais point , je ne suis pas si attroce que ca ... enfin quoi que  . Que veux tu maiwen , tu as charmé tous les hommes de ce bar  .


et tu en fais partie ?    



			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> En plus c le week end et puis a 15 ans j'aurai aimé avoir un pb SD ! alors sois pas si pressé !


je suis d'accord (  )... c'est dur à dire mais gregg à raison


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu auras ton mini pour le début de l'ete !!!!! It's awesoooooooooooooooooooooome



Mais en fait je l'ai deja, il avait ete commander fin janvier  :love:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu auras ton mini pour le début de l'ete !!!!! It's awesoooooooooooooooooooooome


elle l'a déjà eu


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Attand z'allez voir, je vais le recevoir :
> 5 pixels morts
> le trackpad qui merde
> l'air port flingué



Il faut bien une première fois a tout


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Attand z'allez voir, je vais le recevoir :
> 5 pixels morts
> le trackpad qui merde
> l'air port flingué


Et tu t'en tires bien!


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Mais en fait je l'ai deja, il avait ete commander fin janvier  :love:




Scusez moi mademoiselle , je suis nouveau ici :rose:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> elle l'a déjà eu



Dis moi tu es de plus en plus gentille avec moi , ca cache quoi ?


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mackie j'ai pas compris ...




je parlais de ça série de :rateau: 

a tiens :rateau: pour moi


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et tu t'en tires bien!



Ca donne vachement envie de commander sur le net ca


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi tu es de plus en plus gentille avec moi , ca cache quoi ?


çe ne cache rien, c'est de la simple diplomatie


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Rien elle est comme ça avec tout le monde, sauf avec moi allez savoir ...


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Ca donne vachement envie de commender sur le net ca



Euh même chez les revendeurs tu peux avoir ce genre de suprises


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> çe ne cache rien, c'est de la simple diplomatie





J'ai appris une chose aujourd'hui ; maiwen est devenue diplomate avec moi


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Rien elle est comme ça avec tout le monde, sauf avec moi allez savoir ...


tiens un calimero

je suis méchante avec toi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> çe ne cache rien, c'est de la simple diplomatie


Je suis d'accord avec toi ... c'est quand le grand déballage?


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Rien elle est comme ça avec tout le monde, sauf avec moi allez savoir ...




SMG detected ?


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Si ca capote complet de partout, je fait ma commande par téléphone.
Bon bref.
J'arrête.
Ca va tuer ca, je vais recevoir la house avant l'ordi et les logiciels sont déjà prêts, le bureau rangé (pour une fois), au taquet quoi.
Bon j'arrête...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi ... c'est quand le grand déballage?


déballage de quoi ? mais t'abuse ... je te comprends jamais  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tiens un calimero
> 
> je suis méchante avec toi ?


Mais non, maiwen je te fais marcher.


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi ... c'est quand le grand déballage?




le grand déballage de quoi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> déballage de quoi ? mais t'abuse ... je te comprends jamais  :rose:


mais de ton coeur pardi


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> le grand déballage de quoi ?


ah ben au moins tu pourras pas dire que c'est moi qui suis à la masse


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Si ca capote complet de partout, je fait ma commande par téléphone.
> Bon bref.
> J'arrête.
> Ca va tuer ca, je vais recevoir la house avant l'ordi et les logiciels sont déjà prêts, le bureau rangé (pour une fois), au taquet quoi.
> Bon j'arrête...




Tu me rappeles mes débuts sur mac g ; toi


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ben au moins tu pourras pas dire que c'est moi qui suis à la masse




Pour une fois qu'on se comprends :rose:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> mais de ton coeur pardi


de tin coeur ? ...  ça veut dire quoi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ben au moins tu pourras pas dire que c'est moi qui suis à la masse


Maiwen ... je t'adore  :love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de tin coeur ? ...  ça veut dire quoi ?




Si , je le comprends ca veut dire ---> As tu quelqu'un dans ta vie ? Il y a moyen de moyenner ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois qu'on se comprends :rose:


non , on ne se comprends pas , simplement on ne comprends pas ensemble


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen ... je t'adore  :love:


moi aussi ... je m'adore ... mais toi par contre ... je sais pas


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non , on ne se comprends pas , simplement on ne comprends pas ensemble




Tu me démontres que tu as bien un sens de l'humour :love:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu me démontres que tu as bien un sens de l'humour :love:


tu en doutais ?


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi ... je m'adore ... mais toi par contre ... je sais pas



De Dior ? 
















C bon je sors


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu en doutais ?




Ca restais a le prouver ....


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Jo a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen ... je t'adore :love:



GnanaaGnagnagna...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> De Dior ?
> 
> 
> C bon je sors


vacances \o/   

quel poète


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi ... je m'adore ... mais toi par contre ... je sais pas


Je suis à tes pieds ... et pourtant tu me sautes encore dessus   :rose:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vacances \o/
> 
> quel poète




Je ne me met qu'a ton niveau


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

C'est quoi toute cette hype autour de maiwen aujourd'hui ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à tes pieds ... et pourtant tu me sautes encore dessus   :rose:


je t'ai sauté dessus ? tu es sur que c'était moi ? ...


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi toute cette hype autour de maiwen aujourd'hui ?




Pour une fois qu'elle a de l'importance , la petite . Laisse la savoure


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai sauté dessus ? tu es sur que c'était moi ? ...




Maiwen ou l'imaculée conception


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi toute cette hype autour de maiwen aujourd'hui ?


aujourd'hui ? tu étais là cette semaine ?


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi toute cette hype autour de maiwen *aujourd'hui* ?



Comme d'ab...


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Dommage qu'elle en ai retenu qu'un.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui ? tu étais là cette semaine ?


Pas trop, j'aurai du


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai sauté dessus ? tu es sur que c'était moi ? ...


Soupir ....  je vais noyer mon chagrin


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Dommage qu'elle en ai retenu qu'un.


et ce n'est pas toujours celui qu'on croit


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Dommage qu'elle en ai retenu qu'un.




On dirait qu'il y a des jaloux


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Soupir ....  je vais noyer mon chagrin


on voit ça ... tu "floodes pour oublier"  :rateau:


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen c'est la star de MacG si je comprends bien...


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Dommage qu'elle en ai retenu qu'un.



il doit être bien heureux


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on voit ça ... tu "floodes pour oublier"  :rateau:



A défaut d'etre avec toi , tu vois maiwen ce que tu fais aux hommes ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Une des nombreuses ...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> maiwen c'est la star de MacG si je comprends bien...


tout au plus la stardubar  :mouais: c'est glorieux


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tout au plus la stardubar  :mouais: c'est glorieux




Toi tu connais pas SMG


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> A défaut d'etre avec toi , tu vois maiwen ce que tu fais aux hommes ?


oui , d'ailleurs ton avatar montre bien que tu es malheureux , pov petite chose


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> A défaut d'etre avec toi , tu vois maiwen ce que tu fais aux hommes ?


et ce n'est que le dessus de l'iceberg ..


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui , d'ailleurs ton avatar montre bien que tu es malheureux , pov petite chose




Moi , malheuureux ? Piouf qu'est ce qui faut pas entendre ... :hein:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> et ce n'est que le dessus de l'iceberg ..


arrête tu vas me faire culpabiliser


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il doit être bien heureux



Oh oui penche toi...

_Je l'utilise bien là ?_


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Les jaloux bouchez-vous les oreilles ..... Maiwen tu es adorable  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Les jaloux bouchez-vous les oreilles ..... Maiwen tu es adorable  :rateau:




Euh , ca reste a prouver ...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui penche toi...
> 
> _Je l'utilise bien là ?_


Avril    va au coin ILLICO, t'as pas honte ???


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Avril    va au coin ILLICO, t'as pas honte ???




Il est jeune mais pas idiot


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Avril    va au coin ILLICO, t'as pas honte ???



* Avril-VII présente ses plus plattes escuses à l'assistance. *


_Mais dites moi, il était bien placé là le penche toi ?_


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> * Avril-VII présente ses plus plattes escuses à l'assistance. *
> 
> 
> _Mais dites moi, il était bien placé là le penche toi ?_


au contraire j'ai trouvé ça très déplacé


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Avril    va au coin ILLICO, t'as pas honte ???


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>




Pour une fois que ca déborde


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Un peu de romantisme BORDEL!


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois que ca déborde


c'est parce que t'es pas là souvent


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est parce que t'es pas là souvent




C parce que je viens plus , c tout


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

[autocensure]


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C parce que je viens plus , c tout


Euhhh ... on vous dérange?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi des mots d'amour PUTAIN.
> [lisez le vite fait que jédite]


calme toi un peu le bout'chou là    :rateau:


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il est jeune mais pas idiot



C'est quoi cette allusion la? :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh ... on vous dérange?




Non on est pas encore passé au lit :rose:


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Oui, c'est bon je sort, il est temps si je veux pas qu'on me corrige au stylo vert.


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non on est pas encore passé au lit :rose:


pas trop pressé?


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> pas trop pressé?



Moi , je prends bien mon temps n'est ce pas maiwen ?


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Je suis mort de rire, je viens de revcevoir un mail de la fnac comme quoi ma house est expédiée et là elle est à 150 km de chez moi.


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi , je prends bien mon temps n'est ce pas maiwen ?


Tu l'interesses beaucoup elle est endormie  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je suis mort de rire, je viens de revcevoir un mail de la fnac comme quoi ma house est expédiée et là elle est à 150 km de chez moi.


Les voies de la Fnac sont impénétrables  :love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'interesses beaucoup elle est endormie  :love:




Que veux tu toi tu les fais fuire et moi je les endors


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Que veux tu toi tu les fais fuire et moi je les endors


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'interesses beaucoup elle est endormie  :love:


j'ai décidé de ne pas m'intégrer dans cette discussion inintéressante


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

tien j'y pense, tout le monde s'en fout mais au collège ya un petit qui me respecte parceque j'imite bien la voie de brice de Nice...

Continuez je vosu en prie.


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai décidé de ne pas m'intégrer dans cette discussion inintéressante





Excuses nous maiwen , tu nous charmes tellement


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> tien j'y pense, tout le monde s'en fout mais au collège ya un petit qui me respecte parceque j'imite bien la voie de brice de Nice...
> 
> Continuez je vosu en prie.


tu te contentes de peu


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> tien j'y pense, tout le monde s'en fout mais au collège ya un petit qui me respecte parceque j'imite bien la voie de brice de Nice...
> 
> Continuez je vosu en prie.




Tu es un mini SMG , toi


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu es un mini SMG , toi


en (plus) adorable


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en (plus) adorable




Et même pas moi ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et même pas moi ?


on parle de SMG, pas de toi


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Hey, je me rapelle de ca :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=95802


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on parle de SMG, pas de toi



Tu es incorrugible :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

DEBOUT Valoriel !!!
Le match va commencer !


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> DEBOUT Valoriel !!!
> Le match va commencer !





Moi , je vous dis ca va etre mary qui va gagner ! il faut que je bosse moi :'(


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi , je vous dis ca va etre mary qui va gagner ! il faut que je bosse moi :'(


Justine a mangé des gauffres belges .. ça devrait suffire ..  :love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Justine a mangé des gauffres belges .. ça devrait suffire ..  :love:





Euh , j'ai jamais gouté


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Euh , j'ai jamais gouté


Y a eu un topic la-dessus   http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=101347

bon je vais voir le match
 ciao!


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Y a eu un topic la-dessus   http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=101347
> 
> bon je vais voir le match
> ciao!




Je me ferai ca lundi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Moi aussi je vais voir le match


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3123457&postcount=34
:love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3123457&postcount=34
> :love:



15 ans et déjà amoureux d'une femme


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

une femme ? où ça ?  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> une femme ? où ça ?  :love:  :love:




Pour une fois que je veux te valorise toi


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois que je veux te valorise toi


  je suis déçue je pensais qu'il y'avait une femme dans les parages    :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

En passant, c'est quoi SMG ?
Un rapport avec supermoquette ?


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis déçue je pensais qu'il y'avait une femme dans les parages    :love:



Des tendances bi ?:rose:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> En passant, c'est quoi SMG ?
> Un rapport avec supermoquette ?




Un membre illustre de mac g


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Donc SMG est bien supermoquette ?


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

745


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

sir mac gregor... reputé pour son mauvais caractére


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

746


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> 745



encore 2 messages, et tu fais 747...


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Donc SMG est bien supermoquette ?




Non SMG est autre que supermoquette , okay ?


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> sir mac gregor... reputé pour son mauvais caractére




Et pour son flood extreme


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

>



et zut, pris de vitesse...


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> theme medecine en l'honneur de Valoriel
> 
> la mandibule
> l'appendice
> ...


J'adoooore :love:


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On reconnait immédiatement *
> Que Valoriel est quelqu'un qui sait vivre


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

Tiens mon petit -lepurfils...-


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

Je t'ai senti assoifé sur iChat


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai senti assoifé sur iChat



*Oui, d'ailleurs*
J'ai été faire les courses tout à l'heure


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui, d'ailleurs*
> J'ai été faire les courses tout à l'heure


  

Moi aussi je fais toujours les courses le samedi 



> chuis fier de moi


Ya pas de quoi


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (4 Juin 2005)

Venez voir la volonté des chefs...
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=101349&page=2&pp=20

Surement ADIEU ET MERCI


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

les flooders !
Normalement, ya une tite nouvelle belle comme tout qui vas nous rejoindre.
:love:
Si elle lit ses MP....


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Venez voir la volonté des chefs...
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=101349&page=2&pp=20
> 
> Surement ADIEU ET MERCI



Oh oui, venez, c'est si beau, un nioube en perdition.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui, venez, c'est si beau, un nioube en perdition.



*Dire que j'avais parié 10 ¤*
 que tu le banissais....


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dire que j'avais parié 10 ¤*
> que tu le banissais....



Tu n'as pas encore perdu. Je lui laisse le délai de trois heures pour éditer ses posts. Fin du suspense à 19h43.  A moins qu'il ne décide d'accélérer le mouvement.


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Ba ils ont quoi les nioubs de ce week-ends, ils ont une singulière envie de lancer une grande réforme des forums je pense...


----------



## Patamach (4 Juin 2005)

salut les champions


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Pppppppppdddddddddddddddddfffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il va le faire pour le plaisir ou pour en faire éventuellement un métier?





un plaisir avant tout et si par la suite il sera bon pour un metier......  

de toute façon ça commence mal : fiston etait censée passer le premier test avec 3 autres enfants qui n'ont jamais touché a un instrument , mais voilà  

1 fillette a deja 1 ans d'ecole nationale de piano
2 autres enfants on fait l'eveil musical au conservatoire

le prof qui a vu les enfants a dit que cela ne joue pas ,
pour lui c'es important de voir s'ils ont oreille musicale, l'agilité des doigts ,
le ritme ect ect .....

ben mon fils je trouve qu'il part bien desavantagé vu que les autres 3 ont deja 1 ou 2  ans d'apprendissage musical   



encore quelques chose qui m'etonne:
il a demandé de donner aux  enfants samedi prochains des gants ou des mufles


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

hop hop hop ?!?


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> les flooders !
> Normalement, ya une tite nouvelle belle comme tout qui vas nous rejoindre.
> :love:
> Si elle lit ses MP....



je les lis, en retard certe


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore quelques chose qui m'etonne:
> il a demandé de donner aux  enfants samedi prochains des gants ou des mufles







OU







Vraiment étrange....

:rateau:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

re-oukouk 

je suis cassée ...


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Chedya
Comment-va ?
:love::love:
/me pense que... Oh et puis non en fait.


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Ah si ca y est :
/me pense que Mackie devrait rappliquer dans la seconde.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

/me ne pense pas... normal en fait


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Maiwen :love::love::love:


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

je dirais que ca va   

J'ai juste envie de balancer mon mini a la poubelle a cause de mes examens, l'infographie c'est chiant qd on est a la bourre  

Mais je me change les idées sur mcgé  : :love: 

ah oui et    tt le mondeuh


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

/me prend une bonne guiness bien fraiche dans son jardin, connecté sans fil (merci le wifi)... ha ! ne rien faire, qu'es ce que c'est bien !


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> les flooders !
> Normalement, ya une tite nouvelle belle comme tout qui vas nous rejoindre.
> :love:
> Si elle lit ses MP....



tu trompe déjà maiwen ? :love:


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> * Charlub prend une bonne guiness bien fraiche dans son jardin, connecté sans fil (merci le wifi)... ha ! ne rien faire, qu'es ce que c'est bien !



tu veux que je te tape  :mouais: :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> J'ai juste envie de balancer mon mini a la poubelle...



Si tu le jette envoie moi un MP :rateau: je le récupèrerait


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que je te tape  :mouais: :bebe:



Pas de violence , c'est les vacances ! Trankil ! :style:

Bon, faut dire que j'ai 2 semaines de partiels qui arrivent , faut bien que je fasse des pauses de temps en temps 

Il fait beau en Belgique ? En tout cas en Haut-Artois c'est pas mal


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que je te tape  :mouais: :bebe:




surtout qu'en temps que belge tu a bien mieux :love:


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Pas de violence , c'est les vacances ! Trankil ! :style:
> 
> Bon, faut dire que j'ai 2 semaines de partiels qui arrivent , faut bien que je fasse des pauses de temps en temps
> 
> Il fait beau en Belgique ? En tout cas en Haut-Artois c'est pas mal




il a fait mauvais ce matin, mais la le soleil me nargue... gngngnggnn... je crois que je vais sortir le portable et bosser dehors mais je risque d'etre distraite par les oiseaux, le chats,...

Nan je reste enfermée et je fais l'autiste


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu trompe déjà maiwen ? :love:




mais es que c'est ton probleme ?   

j'ai vu quelques part un mackie qui dit "*a trouvé mieux qu'une fleur *




      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Belle finale courte, j'ai pu faire autre chose


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

/me va cogner mackie parceque non c'est pas vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

On est pas sur Irc ici


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> * Avril-VII va cogner mackie parceque non c'est pas vrai.




/me rappel a avril qu'il a 10 ans de moins que lui


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * macinside rappel a avril qu'il a 10 ans de moins que lui



Oui mais une (non pas ca) qu'il n'a pas !
:mouais:


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais es que c'est ton probleme ?
> 
> j'ai vu quelques part un mackie qui dit "*a trouvé mieux qu'une fleur *
> 
> ...



et comment va la grande perche ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

si vais vous laisser 

je vais partir dans quelques minutes.....si la perche n'est pas en retard  :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

Un couple se brise 

Et c'est en direct ici


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Au fait pou rma commande c'est résolu.
Vous aviez raison certains!
C'était le plafond de la carte bleue !
:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Un couple se brise
> 
> Et c'est en direct ici


c'est du .. voyeurisme (si on peut appeler ca comme ça)


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est du .. voyeurisme (si on peut appeler ca comme ça)




"exhibitionnisme" serai plus adapté


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

Visiblement vous avez une dent contre lui (bon je sais...)


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "exhibitionnisme" serai plus adapté


de la part du posteur, mais voyeurisme de la part de ceux qui demandent des détails


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juin 2005)

coucou amis de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





j'aimerais avoir une memoire de poisson rouge pour oublier mes soucis a peine rencontrés...mais bon dans némo, j'y pense, les poissons se souviennent de beaucoup de choses  

alleze je m'envole


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement vous avez une dent contre lui (bon je sais...)


c'est pas contre lui , c'est contre n'importe quelle personne qui fait ça ... j'aurai réagit pareil avec une autre personne


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Je vais manger, a+


----------



## Patamach (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de la part du posteur, mais voyeurisme de la part de ceux qui demandent des détails



Le forum lui-même est un haut lieu du voyeurisme!!
Pour preuve bcp lisent ce qu'il s'y ecrit mais n'interviennent jamais


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Le forum lui-même est un haut lieu du voyeurisme!!
> Pour preuve bcp lisent ce qu'il s'y ecrit mais n'interviennent jamais


j'ai trouvé ça plus flagrant dans le thread dont il est question


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de la part du posteur, mais voyeurisme de la part de ceux qui demandent des détails




je dirais plus rien alors :rateau:é


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas contre lui , c'est contre n'importe quelle personne qui fait ça ... j'aurai réagit pareil avec une autre personne



Ddécidément, j'écris des choses que personne ne comprends.

Les dents c'était en référence à l'image...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ddécidément, j'écris des choses que personne ne comprends.
> 
> Les dents c'était en référence à l'image...


c'est vrai j'avais pas pensé


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2005)

je suis en train de lire le bar, et j'ai des envie de gaufre, mais le gaufrier est rangé je sais pas ou


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

je suis entrain de lire le bar et j'ai envie de rien ... merde  :mouais:


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

moi je me suis vengée sur des croque monsieur... mais ça fait pas comme les gaufres...

J'aurais du faire du pain perdu :rose:


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de lire le bar, et j'ai des envie de gaufre, mais le gaufrier est rangé je sais pas ou


Passe chez moi, un copain y a laissé le sien


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Bravo ... maintenant j'ai envie de pain perdu  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> moi je me suis vengée sur des croque monsieur... mais ça fait pas comme les gaufres...
> 
> J'aurais du faire du pain perdu :rose:




je sais faire les gaufres, tu a un gaufrier ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Passe chez moi, un copain y a laissé le sien


il a laissé son copain chez toi  ?


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bravo ... maintenant j'ai envie de pain perdu  :mouais:



moi je veux des petits lu et y en a pu!!!!!!!!!  :hein: Papaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> moi je me suis vengée sur des croque monsieur...



Coq au vin et pates. Avec un fond de bordeaux, sympa...


----------



## duracel (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il a laissé son copain chez toi  ?



Abandonné serait peut être plus approprié, non?


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sais faire les gaufres, tu a un gaufrier ?



oui   

meme que ma moman, elle fait des bonnes galettes avec (parce que je suis trop bete pour m'en servir sans me bruler... :rose: )


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il a laissé son copain chez toi  ?


Ca, pas question, les copains qui pourraient laisser leur copain chez moi, je les prends seuls. Enfin, je me comprends.


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Abandonné serait peut être plus approprié, non?


pauvre copain


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Abandonné serait peut être plus approprié, non?


Je n'ai pas vocation à remplacer la SPA  :hein:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ca, pas question, les copains qui pourraient laisser leur copain chez moi, je les prends seuls. Enfin, je me comprends.


ah tu es plutôt exclusif alors   ben s'il l'a laissé chez toi, il est seul maintenanta alors il faut que tu t'occupe de lui "seul"


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pauvre copain


Les copains sont plutôt bien traités chez moi.


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah tu es plutôt exclusif alors   ben s'il l'a laissé chez toi, il est seul maintenanta alors il faut que tu t'occupe de lui "seul"


Ah, ça bien sur : le gaufrier se sent bien seul vu que j'apprécie moyennent les gaufres.


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

[petite remarque en passant]
Ces discussions croisées m'enchantent
[/petite remarque en passant]


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ça bien sur : le gaufrier se sent bien seul vu que j'apprécie moyennent les gaufres.



Ca n'empeche pas de faire des gaufre et de les proposer sur le forum   nan?


----------



## Malow (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de la part du posteur, mais voyeurisme de la part de ceux qui demandent des détails



Si j'ai bien compris tu parles d'exibitionisme de la part du posteur...c'est exact, a quoi servirait un forum de discussion sinon?

Le voyeurisme...qui ne le pratique pas ici? N'as tu pas posté ton autoportrait pour qu'on te regarde?


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

Bon, bon, je vois les gourmandes pointer leur nez 

Je m'y mets de suite.

Je fais chauffer le Krupps et on y va.


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> [petite remarque en passant]
> Ces discussions croisées m'enchantent
> [/petite remarque en passant]


lesquelles ?   



			
				malow a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris tu parles d'exibitionisme de la part du posteur...c'est exact, a quoi servirait un forum de discussion sinon?
> 
> Le voyeurisme...qui ne le pratique pas ici? N'as tu pas posté ton autoportrait pour qu'on te regarde?



je trouve ça différent, là c'est un peu de l'étalage de vie privée ... vous vous êtes engueulés ça ne regarde que vous, je trouve pas ça bien de l'afficher comme ça sur un forums aussi lu ... après ça n'est que mon avis et apparement ça à l'air d'en intéresser un grand nombre ... chacun son truc


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> oui
> 
> meme que ma moman, elle fait des bonnes galettes avec (parce que je suis trop bete pour m'en servir sans me bruler... :rose: )




intéressant


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

Comme ça ?

http://www.java-coffee.be/content/menu-img/33/12-3-k.jpg

ou comme ça ?

http://www.chez.com/gwel/recettes+/gaufre.jpg


----------



## Malow (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> lesquelles ?
> 
> 
> 
> je trouve ça différent, là c'est un peu de l'étalage de vie privée ... vous vous êtes engueulés ça ne regarde que vous, je trouve pas ça bien de l'afficher comme ça sur un forums aussi lu ... après ça n'est que mon avis et apparement ça à l'air d'en intéresser un grand nombre ... chacun son truc





Ironie et parodie, tu connais?
Au bar, on y est aussi pour rire...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ironie et parodie, tu connais?
> Au bar, on y est aussi pour rire...


ouais ... mais je vois pas en quoi c'est drôle ... c'est peut-être mon état d'ésprit qui ne s'y prête pas ce soir


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ironie et parodie, tu connais?
> Au bar, on y est aussi pour rire...


Ah, donc me voilà rassuré : il n'y a pas que moi qui écrit des choses que les autres ne comprennent pas...

Maiwen : par chez moi, on appelle ça une bâche, gentille mais bâche quand même


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen : par chez moi, on appelle ça une bâche, gentille mais bâche quand même


c'est quoi ?


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ... mais je vois pas en quoi c'est drôle ... c'est peut-être mon état d'ésprit qui ne s'y prête pas ce soir




+1 maiwen


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ?



un grand carre ou rectangle  de toile plastifiée qu'on etend au dessus de quelque chose pour le proteger du soleil, ou plus generalement de la pluie...
voila, de rien, c'est cadeau


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ?


Ca continue 

Décidément j'écris dans une langue que tu ne pratiques pas. Par chez nous une bâche, c'est une façon de représenter la "honte".
Se prendre une bâche : se prendre la honte, se prendre une veste etc.

A ne pas confondre avec "se prendre une buche" qui signifie "tomber".


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> +1 maiwen


Pas très objectif ce +1


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ca continue
> 
> Décidément j'écris dans une langue que tu ne pratiques pas. Par chez nous une bâche, c'est une façon de représenter la "honte".
> Se prendre une bâche : se prendre la honte, se prendre une veste etc.
> ...


encore faut il en avoir honte, ce qui n'est pas mon cas


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> un grand carre ou rectangle  de toile plastifiée qu'on etend au dessus de quelque chose pour le proteger du soleil, ou plus generalement de la pluie...
> voila, de rien, c'est cadeau


Là nous atteignons des sommets !   

Amical coup de boule


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> encore faut il en avoir honte, ce qui n'est pas mon cas


Mais soit rassurée Maiwen, visiblement ici tout le monde t'aime bien, alors ma mission (que personne ne  m'a donnée puisque je l'ai choisie tout seul) sera de te titiller amicalement.

[mode jaloux on]
Ben, c'est vrai quoi, pas toujours les mêmes à être adoré(e)s, adulé(e)s
[mode jaloux off]


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Mais soit rassurée Maiwen, visiblement ici tout le monde t'aime bien, alors ma mission (que personne ne  m'a donnée puisque je l'ai choisie tout seul) sera de te titiller amicalement.
> 
> [mode jaloux on]
> Ben, c'est vrai quoi, pas toujours les mêmes à être adoré(e)s, adulé(e)s
> [mode jaloux off]


c'est pas tous les jours facile tu sais


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Là nous atteignons des sommets !
> 
> Amical coup de boule



Je suis toujours la pour un coup de main


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir les floodeurs !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Dans mon coin, une bache, c'est ce que dans le sud ils appellent une bahine, c'est à dire les flaques d'eau géantes que laisse la mer en se retirant !  :rateau:

Et une babache, c'est quelqu'un de pas bien futé!


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas tous les jours facile tu sais




avec tous ses mecs qui te font la cour ...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> avec tous ses mecs qui te font la cour ...


oui je sais c'est dur à gérer pour toi  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juin 2005)

moi je connais plutot le verbe "bacher" c'est tout...
bacher, pour dire "charrier" quoi...


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas tous les jours facile tu sais


A qui le dis-tu.

Hum, sur le coup, tu ne donnes pas trop d'entrée... mais reste sur tes gardes exceptionnelle jeune femme...


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ca continue
> 
> Décidément j'écris dans une langue que tu ne pratiques pas. Par chez nous une bâche, c'est une façon de représenter la "honte".
> Se prendre une bâche : se prendre la honte, se prendre une veste etc.
> ...



Moi je connaissait pas cette expression non plus   

on parle pas la meme langue en belgique


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais c'est dur à gérer pour toi  :rateau:



tout ces prétendent a évincer ... oui c'est dur :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Hum, sur le coup, tu ne donnes pas trop d'entrée


pour continuer sur ma lancée ... j'ai pas bien compris ce début de phrase 
 :rose:     :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (4 Juin 2005)

Après l'engueulade....*la réconciliation....


*


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout ces prétendent a évincer ... oui c'est dur :rateau:



oh que oui !!!


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

Ceux qui en parlent le plus....


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

....et à distance...


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)




----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

Re   maiwen, pas trop dûrs ces mecs ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

> A ne pas confondre avec "se prendre une buche" qui signifie "tomber".




A ne pas confontre non plus avec "mettre une buche"


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Re   maiwen, pas trop dûrs ces mecs ?


non ça va , en général ils sont gentils


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Re   maiwen, pas trop dûrs ces mecs ?



Faut pas avoir l'esprit mal tourné ici dites donc...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Xman !!!!  J't'arconnos ti, t'es d'min coin !!!


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas avoir l'esprit mal tourné ici dites donc...



Qui l'a mal tourné ? ... l'esprit !


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas avoir l'esprit mal tourné ici dites donc...


Tu places l'esprit plutôt bas.
Question d'équilibre j'imagine


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tu places l'esprit plutôt bas.
> Question d'équilibre j'imagine



Nan !!! Si ?



      :rateau:


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Xman !!!!  J't'arconnos ti, t'es d'min coin !!!



Ben ouai y fodrai qu'in prén un chtitte chop garchon


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

T'es d'kel patlin ?


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ça va , en général ils sont gentils




en général


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> T'es d'kel patlin ?



Marcq en Baroeul gars


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Marcq en Baroeul gars



Mi ch'est Béthune ou Lille, cha dépend des jours   

(ça me va pas de parler en patois comme ça  )


Bon, I have to go (litte sister very casse pieds.... )


Bonne nuit les floodeurs !!!


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en général



hé ouais....en général...pas d'exception !


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Mi ch'est Béthune ou Lille, cha dépend des jours
> 
> (ça me va pas de parler en patois comme ça  )
> 
> ...


ça ne te va pas de parler en anglais non plus


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> hé ouais....en général...pas d'exception !


si justement ... des exceptions ... sinon c'est pas marrant  :rateau:


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si justement ... des exceptions ... sinon c'est pas marrant  :rateau:



lesquelles ?
ou plutôt lesquels ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> lesquelles ?
> ou plutôt lesquels ?


là comme ça je pourrais pas te dire, ça dépend des jours


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là comme ça je pourrais pas te dire, ça dépend des jours



oui, à chaque jour suffit sa peine....


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> oui, à chaque jour suffit sa peine....


tu sais qu'on sert vraiment à rien là ?


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

Et il n'y a pas de sous-entendus


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu sais qu'on sert vraiment à rien là ?



Pourquoi ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?


parce qu'on dit vraiment rien d'intéressant *.*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'on dit vraiment rien d'intéressant *.*



Comme d'habitude maïwen !    :rateau:


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'on dit vraiment rien d'intéressant *.*



Merci


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Merci




Cassé by maiwen


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Cassé by maiwen



J'fais pas le poids  :rose:


----------



## House M.D. (4 Juin 2005)

En même temps, c'est vrai mais c'est tellement bon de parler pour ne rien dire... :love:

Hein les filles?


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Cassé ...



PatriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK !!!!!


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, c'est vrai mais c'est tellement bon de parler pour ne rien dire... :love:
> 
> Hein les filles?



Je suis d'accord


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juin 2005)

30 minutes sans flood..,?


----------



## Patamach (4 Juin 2005)

j'ai envie de chocolat et y'en a pas chez moi


----------



## Grug (4 Juin 2005)

raté


----------



## Grug (4 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> 30 minutes sans flood..,?


 et encore


----------



## Grug (4 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> PatriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK !!!!!


 mais qui c'est ce patrick ?


----------



## Grug (4 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> j'ai envie de chocolat et y'en a pas chez moi


 pas de bras...


----------



## Grug (4 Juin 2005)

:affraid:  Grug, tu floudes, et floudre c'est mal !   :affraid:


----------



## macelene (4 Juin 2005)

Le poiscaille Rouge a dit:
			
		

> et encore...




Quoi donc...?


----------



## Grug (5 Juin 2005)

note personelle : eviter de boire avant de floudre


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2005)

bonne nuit!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2005)

douce nuit


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2005)

je floode pour me metttre a lheure de vbulletin


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2005)

encore!! j'ai deja 15 sec d'ecart avec vbull


----------



## Grug (5 Juin 2005)

Bon, c'etait mon 1/4 d'heure de floude.


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2005)

20 secondes


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2005)

25 secondes , lhorloge de vbulle me trahit


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2005)

30 secondes!! il ya une semaine j'etais pile a l'heure !! puis en retard et maintenant en avance!! sacré vbull  

à présent que je suis à l'heure ! je ne floode plus!! cela me pêrmet d'ouvrir le bar de la nuit d'etre a l'heure de vbull 

douce nuit à tous!!


----------



## Patamach (5 Juin 2005)

dodo


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2005)

bon ben si y'a personne, faut bien faire le boulot... allez un chti quelque chose...


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2005)

Allez... une bonne action...
je vais m'en griller une...
Le balcon étant indisponible, je vais me rabattre sur la fenêtre...

J'aime Paris la nuit comme ça des fois :love:


----------



## House M.D. (5 Juin 2005)

Le tabac, c'est tabou... mais par contre Paris la nuit c'est top !


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)




----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

Est-ce bien raisonnable? 

Re  Avril

Et bonjour tout le monde


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

Bill Gates


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

pas pour longtemps


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Bill Gates



:mouais:

Ta sagesse me dépasse la... une fois de plus  




 Maïwen

Tu vas bosser?


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Maïwen
> 
> Tu vas bosser?


je vais prendre ma douche et après je vais essayer de ... réviser un peu de philo


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vais essayer de ... réviser un peu de philo




*Oui pareil*
Vers midi je pense prendre l'apéro


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui pareil*
> Vers midi je pense prendre l'apéro


sal*** ...   

iDiot, pourquoi tu fais cette tête quand il s'agit de moi travaillant ?  :rateau:


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vais prendre ma douche et après je vais essayer de ... réviser un peu de philo



moi aussi je vais réviser... d'ailleurs, je m'en vais, sinon, je commencerai jamais... 


J'étais... étonné c'est tout  

A tout à l'heure tout le monde


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> J'étais... étonné c'est tout


oui ben ça m'arrive aussi de travailler    :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

à tous les flooders, je sort de la douche...
Réveil tôt après un concert qui à duré 3H, epuisant...

Je cours m'habiller.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je poste à poil


Oulà malheureuse, après faut pas s'étonner si Mackie ne se contrôle plus  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

Voilà, je suis habillé, mais une quetsion essentielle m'arrive : 
Je mets des levis des 506, les mêmes tailles, mais celui-ci me sert plus que l'autre à la taille...
C'est pas la couleur j'espère...
:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Hello les floodeurs !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Hello charlub


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Hello les léve-tôt


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je suis habillé, mais une quetsion essentielle m'arrive :
> Je mets des levis des 506, les mêmes tailles, mais celui-ci me sert plus que l'autre à la taille...
> C'est pas la couleur j'espère...
> :mouais:


"Fashion victim" en plus


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

Charlub, Cor et Xman

Comment que ça va? 

_
Finalement... je vais rester encore un peu... pas envie de partir... _


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

Je sais comment s'apple Maiwen.
:love::love:
Lalalalarèeuh !!!!


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je sais comment s'apple Maiwen.
> :love::love:
> Lalalalarèeuh !!!!


j'ai omis de dire qu'elle ne m'a volé mon prénom mais qu'elle n'en a fait qu'une partie du sien  
et d'abord tu n'es pas le premier "lalalalalèreuh"  :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

Tu t'apelle La ou Poste ?

_je devais pas sortir déjà moi ?_


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'apelle La ou Poste ?
> 
> _je devais pas sortir déjà moi ?_


à toi de voir


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je sais comment s'apple Maiwen.
> :love::love:
> Lalalalarèeuh !!!!



Ouais depuis le temps ...


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Salut , ici


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Salut Gregg


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

*bon dimanche a tous !!!!!​*


pour cause de mauvais temp je suis pas au lac titisee....
on verra en debut d'aprem si la meteo est plus clemente pour 
aller au lac de gerardmer


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Salut , Cor et tous les autres . Vous allez bien ?


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut , ici



Hello Gregg  

Je te préviens... c'est mort ici pour le moment...


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

Ah ben non... plus maintenant... 

Coucou Princess


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Hello Gregg
> 
> Je te préviens... c'est mort ici pour le moment...




Ouais , j'ai bien vu ca  . Je dois travailler  :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Je te préviens... c'est mort ici pour le moment...



*Tout cela est bien normal mon ami*
J'ai envoyé tout le monde à l'office dominical


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ouais , j'ai bien vu ca  . Je dois travailler  :sleep:



C'est ce que je fais... pour le moment j'arrive pas mal à combiner le bar et les études...


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tout cela est bien normal mon ami*
> J'ai envoyé tout le monde à l'office dominical



Et toi, tu n'y vas pas? :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je fais... pour le moment j'arrive pas mal à combiner le bar et les études...



Copaiiiiiiiing


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Je vais boire un café


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vais boire un café





Je te conseille le système " Nespresso " , un vrai délice


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille le système " Nespresso " , un vrai délice





faux !!!!!!!!!        

je conseille le café de mamancherie : une vraie delice italienne !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> faux !!!!!!!!!
> 
> je conseille le café de mamancherie : une vraie delice italienne !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




Je demande qu'a goute


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Moi c'est du senseo ...


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est du senseo ...





Bon aussi , je vois que monsieur a du goût


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

Moi j'ai du bon café africain...   

Rien a voir avec vos machins qui sortent de l'usine...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

pour le moment meme le café de mamancherie n'y fait rien pour mon etat de
"gueule de bois"....... pourtant j'ai pas picolé hier soir !!!!!    


pas de grippe svppppppppp


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai du bon caffé africain...
> 
> Rien a voir avec vos machins qui sortent de l'usine...





Euh , c comment ca ?


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Euh , c comment ca ?



c'est bon


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon aussi , je vois que monsieur a du goût


Merci vous :love:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon




ca a quel gout ? :hein:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Merci vous :love:




N'en fais pas de trop , quand même


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> ca a quel gout ? :hein:



Le gout du café africain... euh...


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Le gout du café africain... euh...




Euh c un gout fort ?  :rose:


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Euh c un gout fort ?  :rose:



c'est du café ..noir


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

On ne sait jamais il peut etre très doux , non ?


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Euh c un gout fort ?  :rose:



Ben... je peux pas comparé... j'ai jamais bu autre chose :rose:


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> c'est du café ..noir



Tiens... je m'y attendais pas à celle la...


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Ben... je peux pas comparé... j'ai jamais bu autre chose :rose:




Il faut tout essayer danns la vie , tu sais


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

Bon'Ap à toutes et à tous

_Le pire c'est que j'ai pas encore mangé..._


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bon'Ap à tous !




Et toutes !


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et toutes !


y'a tellement de "toutes"


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'a tellement de "toutes"




Maiwen represents all these women ?


----------



## da capo (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il faut tout essayer danns la vie , tu sais


Si vous voulez essayer de boire du café :

1 - trouver une machine à café domestique. Attention, cela ne fonctionne pas automatiquement, il y a un minimum de préparation.







On en trouve de très belles, anciennes en aluminium. Question entretien : un bon rinçage et basta.

2 - trouver un vendeur de café : lui demander une mouture compatible avec la machine choisie (assez fine) et discuter avec lui pour trouver le bon cru, le bon mélange (généralement une majorité d'arabica, mais une pointe de robusta n'est pas à négliger) et surtout le bon degré de torréfaction en fonction de l'usage : le café du matin n'est pas le café du soir.

3 - Ne pas en boire des litres : pour ça on a le café grand-mère, les cafetières électriques et les filtres.


Perso : le café est noir, sans sucre sauf s'il me prend la folie d'en battre les premières gouttes pour me faire une crème bien corsée.


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez essayer de boire du café :
> 
> 1 - trouver une machine à café domestique. Attention, cela ne fonctionne pas automatiquement, il y a un minimum de préparation.
> 
> ...



c'est beau ce que tu dis starmac :')


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez essayer de boire du café :
> 
> 1 - trouver une machine à café domestique. Attention, cela ne fonctionne pas automatiquement, il y a un minimum de préparation.
> 
> ...




Euh on fait comment quand on pas de grand mama ?


----------



## da capo (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Euh on fait comment quand on pas de grand mama ?


La mienne s'est éteinte il y a bien longtemps...

Je ne crache pas sur les machines genre senseo ou autre. Pour avoir goûté, cela n'est pas mauvais du tout.

Mais si on s'intéresse au prix de la machine, au prix des consommables, acheter son café chez un torréfacteur est d'un coût équivalent, si ce n'est moindre.
Et cela permet de maintenir dans nos villes petites ou moyennes des commerçants différents, avec un savoir à partager, à transmettre.

On a déjà perdu les crémiers/fromagers (rahhh !!!) , les légumiers... Nous sommes envahis par des chaines, des enseignes, des franchises. L'agroalimentaire prend le dessus.
Certes la sécurité alimentaire semble être un impératif. Mais on oublie trop souvent que nos fragilités viennent d'un manque de variété, d'une alimentation pauvre, sur-cuite, sur-assaisonnée.

Je ne suis pas écolo, mais, diable ! la compote que je fais moi-même sur le gaz est autrement meilleure que celle en pots ! Je ne suis pas écolo, j'aime les bonnes choses.

Et il en va de même avec le café.


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est beau ce que tu dis starmac :')



c'est bien tout ça, mais moi j'attend mon café :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> La mienne s'est éteinte il y a bien longtemps...
> 
> Je ne crache pas sur les machines genre senseo ou autre. Pour avoir goûté, cela n'est pas mauvais du tout.
> 
> ...




Tout a fait , je suis d'accord avec toi mais quand on habite dans une ville comme Paris difficile de trouver encore des ptits " crèmiers " ou " épiciers " bien sympathiques malheureusement  .


----------



## da capo (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tout a fait , je suis d'accord avec toi mais quand on habite dans une ville comme Paris difficile de trouver encore des ptits " crèmiers " ou " épiciers " bien sympathiques malheureusement  .


Je te comprends. Ici en Lorraine, nous n'en avons quasiment plus, alors ceux qui restent (bouchers, cordonniers, légumiers etc.) on les "soignent". Non pas qu'on aille faire tous nos achats chez eux, mais plutôt que dès lors qu'on veut un "plus" (et c'est fréquent) c'est vers eux qu'on se tournera.

Et puis, si les épiciers parisiens sont désagréables, je pense qu'ils apprécient comme les notres un bonjour, un brin de dialogue, un sourire. Une fois apprivoisés, alors tu les verras différemment, j'espère, comme eux te verrrons différemment.


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2005)

Y en a des commerçants. Sympathiques, pas toujours, mais des cavistes, des torréfacteurs , etc. il y en a.
Je suppose simplement qu'il faut être dans un quartier sinon "populaire", du moins "vivant".
(je suis passé du XI au XVIII : ça marche dans les deux cas)


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Oui bien sur mais il n'y a plus d'epiciers comme dans le temps , les épiciers qui te donnent l'envie d'acheter tout de suite , où tu te sens bien dans la boutique . Tel une photos de Doisneau ou Boubat , il en existe encore a Paris mais ils se sont mis a la 'mode du commerce " et c plus quelque chose d'humain , le fric a tout gagné :'(


----------



## da capo (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> le fric a tout gagné :'(



Alors, soyons optimistes ! c'est dimanche.

Disons que derrière le commerçant qui est "tout fric", il y a un homme qui lui a encore des rèves


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

4ème alka seltzer, à la prochain aes je promet de fumer moins de 100 clopes


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

4ème bière, à la prochaine aes que je rate je promet de boire moins de 100 bières


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

j'suis allé manger des moules chez Leon de Bruxelles avec un ptit blanc d'alsace


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Une petite sieste ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Alors, soyons optimistes ! c'est dimanche.
> 
> Disons que derrière le commerçant qui est "tout fric", il y a un homme qui lui a encore des rèves




Utopie inside  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

arg un tokay, un pinot gris ! l'alsace et ses vins blancs :love:


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui bien sur mais il n'y a plus d'epiciers comme dans le temps , les épiciers qui te donnent l'envie d'acheter tout de suite , où tu te sens bien dans la boutique . Tel une photos de Doisneau ou Boubat , il en existe encore a Paris mais ils se sont mis a la 'mode du commerce " et c plus quelque chose d'humain , le fric a tout gagné :'(



Pouf pouf ...

Désolé, mais je ne partage pas cette nostalgie. Non que je sois fou de Auchan, Leclerc ou autres enseignes. En général, les _malls_ à l'américaine me filent le bourdon ...
Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour idéaliser le passé : notre mémoire s'efforce de gommer les aspérités pour arriver à faire coïncider ledit passé avec ce que l'on croit.

J'écoutais l'autre jour un historien de la nourriture (je ne sais plus exactement la dénomination) parler de ce qui se mangeait en France il n'y a que quarante-cinquante ans, et l'état de ce que l'on mangeait. Eh bien aaaarrgl !! C'était très moyennement appétissant.

D'ailleurs, pour se faire une idée il suffit d'aller dans des endroits où le développement économique est moindre et, en conséquence, les normes d'hygiène (ou simplement les possibilités d'hygiène alimentaire) sont à l'avenant, pour que l'on se prenne à tempérer l'image du passé.

Évidemment, l'idéal serait la quantité et la qualité d'aujourd'hui avec le goût d'autrefois. Ça, ça serait bien. Mais il ne faut pas trop rêver.


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

J'crois que je suis encore le dernier réveillé


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Hmm ouais il est tard, coucou


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pouf pouf ...
> 
> Désolé, mais je ne partage pas cette nostalgie. Non que je sois fou de Auchan, Leclerc ou autres enseignes. En général, les _malls_ à l'américaine me filent le bourdon ...
> Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour idéaliser le passé : notre mémoire s'efforce de gommer les aspérités pour arriver à faire coïncider ledit passé avec ce que l'on croit.
> ...



Bref...plus on bouffe mal, plus on vit vieux.
Le paradoxe fait partie de la vie.....


----------



## da capo (5 Juin 2005)

j'ai plus de clopes ! grrrrrr. va falloir sortir.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

J'ai un paquet si tu veux ...
Je te l'envois par mail.


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai plus de clopes ! grrrrrr. va falloir sortir.



T'en veux une ? j't'la passe par ethernet


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pouf pouf ...
> 
> Désolé, mais je ne partage pas cette nostalgie. Non que je sois fou de Auchan, Leclerc ou autres enseignes. En général, les _malls_ à l'américaine me filent le bourdon ...
> Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour idéaliser le passé : notre mémoire s'efforce de gommer les aspérités pour arriver à faire coïncider ledit passé avec ce que l'on croit.
> ...




Je le concois que les habitudes alimentaires on change mais moi je te parlais de la nostalgie " humaine "


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Grillé


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

La flegme de travailler , vous pouvez pas travailler pour moi ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> La flegme de travailler , vous pouvez pas travailler pour moi ? :rose:


On est quel jour déjà ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> On est quel jour déjà ?




Euh Dimanche, tu fais quoi Cor ? :rose:


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> La flegme de travailler , vous pouvez pas travailler pour moi ? :rose:



Tu nous feras 3 pater et 2 j'vous salut Marie


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous feras 3 pater et 2 j'vous salut Marie




Shalom , je suis de confession hébraique  :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous feras 3 pater et 2 j'vous salut Marie




*Merci de ne pas *
me voler mon texte jeune homme....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Euh Dimanche, tu fais quoi Cor ? :rose:


J'étudie (un peu)


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Shalom , je suis de confession hébraique  :rose:



Qu'importe, tant qu'il y a d'la foie et donc de la pénitence....on ne jure pas, on ne blafème pas, on ne mange pas de sauss.  Bref, le travail du Dimanche....c'est pas bien !


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

re  à tous !
Voilà, je me suis fait un petit brevet blanc de maths !


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Merci de ne pas *
> me voler mon texte jeune homme....




*Pardon*  ... Père  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Qu'importe, tant qu'il y a d'la foie et donc de la pénitence....on ne jure pas, on ne blafème pas, on ne mange pas de sauss.  Bref, le travail du Dimanche....c'est pas bien !




En Israël , dimanche est considere comme un jour ouvré


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> re  à tous !
> Voilà, je me suis fait un petit brevet blanc de maths !


Re Avril


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> *Pardon*  ... Père  :rose:



Et, les filles ne te manquent pas ?

ô Maître Purmaîtredelasagesse

Comment fais-tu?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Je vais le voir ce match, à tout .


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Et entre un brevet blanc et une tournée de blanc....mon choix est vite fait


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Xman , c quand que tu rafraichi ton blog ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Si tu m'en offres alors, je sais pas si ça passe bien à cette heure-ci


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

Cor.


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Si tu m'en offres alors, je sais pas si ça passe bien à cette heure-ci




TOURNEE


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Pas si fort, j'ai encore des séquelles de hier soir


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Xman , c quand que tu rafraichi ton blog ?



Pas le temps....j'floode. Mais j'y pense


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Pas le temps....j'floode. Mais j'y pense




Parce que j'aime bien ton blog


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Pas si fort, j'ai encore des séquelles de hier soir



Ptit blanc + une petite douzaine d'huitres...c'est miraculeux. croyez-en ma longue expérence des lendemains difficiles


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Parce que j'aime bien ton blog



Merci 
  

alors, j'vais faire des efforts


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Ptit blanc + une petite douzaine d'huitre...c'est miraculeux. croyez-en ma longue expérence des lendemains difficiles





A 21 ans , je bois pas suis je normal ? :rose:


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> A 21 ans , je bois pas suis je normal ? :rose:



Continue...J'suis bien plus vieux et n'ai pas connu le bon exemple


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Continue...J'suis bien plus vieux et n'ai pas connu le bon exemple





Je pense que cet été , je vias me mettre a boire


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> A 21 ans , je bois pas suis je normal ? :rose:




*Remercie moi*
de ne pas être ton voisin alors....


:rateau:


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> je vias



à mon avis tu as déjà commencé


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Remercie moi*
> de ne pas être ton voisin alors....
> 
> 
> :rateau:




Si , je viens aux Aes je me mettrai a boire  :rateau:


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> A 21 ans , je bois pas suis je normal ? :rose:




Ben si t'es pas normal je ne le suis pas non plus   

jamais eu une seule cuite de ma vie... :rose: 

C'est grave docteur??


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> jamais eu une seule cuite de ma vie... :rose:
> C'est grave docteur??




 :modo:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Ben si t'es pas normal je ne le suis pas non plus
> 
> jamais eu une seule cuite de ma vie... :rose:
> 
> C'est grave docteur??


Non. Mais si c'est toi en avatar je suis en belgique next week


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non. Mais si c'est toi en avatar je suis en belgique next week



tu veux un billet d'avion ?  tiens j'irai bien en belgique moi aussi


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

Oui c'est moi en avatar   

Pourquoi vous me le demandez tous?  :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est moi en avatar
> Pourquoi vous me le demandez tous?  :mouais:




*Un conseil*
Mets-toi sur liste rouge


:rateau:


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est moi en avatar
> 
> Pourquoi vous me le demandez tous?  :mouais:



sûrement a cause de ta signature


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Ben si t'es pas normal je ne le suis pas non plus
> 
> jamais eu une seule cuite de ma vie... :rose:
> 
> C'est grave docteur??





Tiens un autre points commums en si peu de temps on peu s'arrange ?  :love:


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tiens un autre points commums en si peu de temps on peu s'arrange ?  :love:




Ouéé on va se prendre notre premiere cuite ensemble et nos conneries due a cette cuite ensemble aussi tiens


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Ouéé on va se prendre notre premiere cuite ensemble et nos conneries due a cette cuite ensemble aussi tiens




Toi , tu lis dans mes pensées , on est sur la même longueur d'onde depuis hier dis donc ...  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

MAckie, Chedya,SM et tous(es) les autres !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tiens un autre points commums en si peu de temps on peu s'arrange ?  :love:


si tu penses comme tu écris je ne dirais pas squonce ni amibe, même, une algue bleue réagit mieux au soleil.


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si tu penses comme tu écris je ne dirais pas squonce ni amibe, même une algue bleue réagit mieux au soleil.




Toujours aussi diplomate , toi  :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> MAckie, Chedya,SM et tous(es) les autres !




*ah je me disais aussi*
.... je n'avais pas encore vu le moindre  sur cette page....


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

Bah, oui le thread à flood, s'est tranformé en IRC, ou en fourre-tout ! C'est pas plus mal  ! Ca manquait....


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sûrement a cause de ta signature




C'est un peu grace a ca que je suis sur macgé, sinon il ne m'aurait jamais laissé m'inscrire   

en plus c t un pc-user :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est moi en avatar
> 
> Pourquoi vous me le demandez tous?  :mouais:


ben juste que t'es une bombe, de la pure folie.


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben juste que t'es une bombe, de la pure folie.




Parce que tu es charmante , c tout 
 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi diplomate , toi  :sleep:


la diplomatie c'est pour les cons, si tu veux cirer les pompes c'est ton problème.


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu es charmante , c tout
> :love:



Et gnagnagnagna.....


_Vivement que cortex raplique._


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Et gnagnagnagna.....
> 
> 
> _Vivement que cortex raplique._




Cortex a ton age ?


----------



## Lastrada (5 Juin 2005)

... SM, c'est toi en avatar ?


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu grace a ca que je suis sur macgé, sinon il ne m'aurait jamais laissé m'inscrire



donc tu cherche un petit ami macuser


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plus mal  ! Ca manquait....




*Ces propos*
n'engagent que toi mon jeune ami


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben juste que t'es une bombe, de la pure folie.



L'avatar est petit, je vois pas comment on peu juger sur base de ca...

fin ca a pas ete pire qu'un gars sur msn.  "mais t'es du pur matos dis donc"

Bloqué...


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> L'avatar est petit, je vois pas comment on peu juger sur base de ca...
> 
> fin ca a pas ete pire qu'un gars sur msn.  "mais t'es du pur matos dis donc"
> 
> Bloqué...




Un peu de romantisme quand même


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ces propos*
> n'engagent que toi mon jeune ami



Attention
J'ai pas dit : cool on va arrêter de flooder pour transformer ce thread en fourre-tout.
Je dis juste que un thread on ou parle de son huleur du moment ou de ce que l'on fait c'était bien.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> ... SM, c'est toi en avatar ?


Non, c'est Giorio Moroder :love: (j'ai pas encore trouvé les même lunettes mais ça va venir )


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> donc tu cherche un petit ami macuser



Ben si je peux joindre l'utile a l'agreable


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Ben si je peux joindre l'utile a l'agreable




En plus on a encore un point commum on est né en décembre


----------



## Lastrada (5 Juin 2005)

Excellent, je connaissais la musique, mais pas le physique. Ca colle assez bien.

Du coup, j'ai plus de chute


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est Giorio Moroder :love: (j'ai pas encore trouvé les même lunettes mais ça va venir )




*le pire de tout c'est que SM a un véritable sosie.*

je l'ai vu de mes yeux vus sur mon lieu de travail.
lunettes, moustache, gros bide de surcroît, tout y était... mon seul regret, ne pas avoir pu le photographier pour la gloire


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> En plus on a encore un point commum on est né en décembre


Si ton argument avec les femmes c'est des "points communs" tu es bien parti mon petit.


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> En plus on a encore un point commum on est né en décembre



de la meme année


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

très bien parti même, le cloitre n'est pas loin.


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si ton argument avec les femmes c'est des "points communs" tu es bien parti mon petit.



il est bien parti pour faire du jardinage :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> de la meme année





Je ferai bien un tour en Belgique moi  :love:  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il est bien parti pour faire du jardinage :rateau:




Tu peux parler macinside ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je ferai bien un tour en Belgique moi  :love:  :rose:




*oui mais*
obtiendras tu l'autorisation de tes parents...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

*tiens regardez, ça tombe bien*
visez un peu qui fait de la PUB  sur MacG....


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *tiens regardez, ça tombe bien*
> visez un peu qui fait de la PUB  sur MacG....



À choisir, j'les préfère 
*sans tics*


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Allez un   

il n'y en avait pas sur cette page


----------



## uranium (5 Juin 2005)

Puisqu'on est là pour flooder:
 La notion d'art est-elle innée ou acquise?
 J'aime bien me prendre la tête...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on est là pour flooder:
> La notion d'art est-elle innée ou acquise?
> J'aime bien me prendre la tête...



Qu'es ce qui est venu avant ? la poule ou l'oeuf ?   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est Giorio Moroder :love: (j'ai pas encore trouvé les même lunettes mais ça va venir )






Regarde là :   http://www.rayban.com/   il doit y en avoir


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Qu'es ce qui est venu avant ? la poule ou l'oeuf ?   :rateau:




*La bière !*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> *La bière !*



Je dirais même plus, la cervoise !


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Cherlub   

ça va à Bethune ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Trinkil ! Et toi à Marcq ?


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> *La bière !*




la plus belle invention des égyptiens :love:


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

j'ai bossé 5 ans à Bethune....ça me manque... :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Quel match terrible


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Quel match terrible



Nadal et son pantacourt


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Nadal et son pantacourt



....de tennis


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Il a un gros cul


----------



## uranium (5 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Qu'es ce qui est venu avant ? la poule ou l'oeuf ?   :rateau:






L'ovule.


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Il a un gros cul



et un grand slip.... il ferait mieux de mettre un string, il n'aurait pas besoin de le remettre toujours en place


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> L'ovule.



l'amibe


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> et un grand slip.... il ferait mieux de mettre un string, il n'aurait pas besoin de le remettre toujours en place


Et les balles il les mettrait où ?


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Et les balles il les mettrait où ?



les jaunes ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Ouais celles qu'on change régulièrement


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ouais celles qu'on change régulièrement



celles sur lesquelles ils frappent comme des bourrins ?


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

AIE ! :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bossé 5 ans à Bethune....ça me manque... :affraid:



Tu perd pas grand chose... avec notre maire Mellick qui se prend pour un "dieu"...; on va avoir un nouveau jumelage avec Pise !   (Ils font un parking sous terrain en dessous du Beffroy... mais les c**... ils ont attaqués les fondations et il commence à pencher !)


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

tout le monde... 

_ * iDiot en a marre d'étudier français et de faire de la philo *_ :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> AIE ! :casse:


Tu l'as dit :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Je vais prendre l'apéro


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vais prendre l'apéro



Bonne idée  *tchin*


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est moi en avatar
> 
> Pourquoi vous me le demandez tous?  :mouais:


tu es belle  :love: alors tous les mecs te sautent dessus ... même ceux qui se disent amoureux    

(cortex is in da place  )


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu es belle  :love: alors tous les mecs te sautent dessus ... même ceux qui se disent amoureux
> 
> (cortex is in da place  )




 jolie maiwen :love:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> jolie maiwen :love:


ouais ben tu peux te brosser toi


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

"Te sautent dessus" t'y vas fort quand même !!

Le couteau entre les dents, la misère se jetant sur le pauvre monde !!!

Ces salauds de mecs ne pensent qu'au sexe (le leur...) !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben tu peux te brosser toi



Pas trés gentil ça...


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu es belle  :love: alors tous les mecs te sautent dessus ... même ceux qui se disent amoureux
> 
> (cortex is in da place  )


Bonsoir ma superbe maiwen







 :love:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas trés gentil ça...


sonnyboy   :love: (niark niark niark)


----------



## Stargazer (5 Juin 2005)

Bien le bonjour chez vous !


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir ma superbe maiwen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu enlèves le "ma" et tu y es presque   

Stargazer


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonjour chez vous !


pas top ta rentrée 
Tu as oublié de dire à maiwen que tu l'aimais bien ..


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy   :love: (niark niark niark)



Gna gna gna


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu enlèves le "ma" et tu y es presque
> 
> Stargazer


ok ..
Bonsoir ma superbe iwen


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> pas top ta rentrée
> Tu as oublié de dire à maiwen que tu l'aimais bien ..


ce sont ceux qui en parlent le moins ...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ce sont ceux qui en parlent le moins ...



*QUI EN MANGENT LE PLUS ??????*

à 12 ans...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ce sont ceux qui en parlent le moins ...



Bonjour maiwen !


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour maiwen !


bonjour


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Maiwen tu es fan de Fan-fan la tulipe?


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen tu es fan de Fan-fan la tulipe?


tu as vu le poster devant mon bureau ?


----------



## valoriel (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen tu es fan de Fan-fan la tulipe?


Vu l'affiche présente sur son mur, c'est une évidence


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as vu le poster devant mon bureau ?


oui ...


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'affiche présente sur son mur, c'est une évidence


justement non , je suis pas fan du tout, j'ai mis ce poster au moment de la sortie du film et depuis j'ai eu la flemme de l'enlever et j'en ai pas trouvé d'autre


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'affiche présente sur son mur, c'est une évidence


Pas forcément .. chez certains les posters servent à boucher les trous


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> justement non , je suis pas fan du tout, j'ai mis ce poster au moment de la sortie du film et depuis j'ai eu la flemme de l'enlever et j'en ai pas trouvé d'autre


Si tu devais en choisir un nouveau quel theme choisirais-tu?


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu devais en choisir un nouveau quel theme choisirais-tu?


là maintenant tout de suite ? un poster d'un film de tim Burton


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant tout de suite ? un poster d'un film de tim Burton


Tu sais en dire plus?


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais en dire plus?


j'oublie qu'en gelbique vous dites "savoir" pour "pouvoir" ... non je sais pas ... un truc noir ... un poster tout noir tiens


----------



## valoriel (5 Juin 2005)

Marre des filles, enfin surtout de ma copine


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Marre des filles, enfin surtout de ma copine


c'est pas ton ex


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'oublie qu'en gelbique vous dites "savoir" pour "pouvoir" ... non je sais pas ... un truc noir ... un poster tout noir tiens


On dit pas "pouvoir faire" mais savoir  ... alors pourquoi pas "tu sais ..."


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Marre des filles, enfin surtout de ma copine


Vas-y dénonce ... elle t'a pas fait à manger?


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On dit pas "pouvoir faire" mais savoir  ... alors pourquoi pas "tu sais ..."


j'ai rien compris


----------



## valoriel (5 Juin 2005)

Je vous préserve de toute les conneries qu'elle a pu me balancer 

D'ailleur je crois que vBulletin ne me laisserait pas les écrires


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien compris


je t'adore iwen


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je vous préserve de toute les conneries qu'elle a pu me balancer
> 
> D'ailleur je crois que vBulletin ne me laisserait pas les écrires


Toutes les mêmes .... sauf iwen     :love:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je t'adore iwen


   ben non j'ai rien compris ... la j'ai encore moins compris


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben non j'ai rien compris ... la j'ai encore moins compris


10 posts plus haut tu m'as dit qu'avec le "ma" en moins cela irait mieux donc je le supprime !!


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> 10 posts plus haut tu m'as dit qu'avec le "ma" en moins cela irait mieux donc je le supprime !!


non ca j'ai compris c'est pour le "savoir" et "pouvoir" et ... j'ai rien compris


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

alors , il est comment ce dimanche plutot nuageau?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Il fait beau ici :love:
Le vin est bon et les olives aussi


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

Et ta soeur elle est comment ?

 niarg !!!


----------



## valoriel (5 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur elle est comment ?


Oui, tiens! Bonne question.

J'ai besoin d'une nouvelle femme...


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ca j'ai compris c'est pour le "savoir" et "pouvoir" et ... j'ai rien compris


je voulais dire que "savoir" pour exprimer que l'on est capable de faire quelque chose n'est pas forcément un belgicisme


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tiens! Bonne question.
> 
> J'ai besoin d'une nouvelle femme...


Tous les modos sont pris ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tiens! Bonne question.
> J'ai besoin d'une nouvelle femme...




*Noooooon*
tu vas pas non plus t'y mettre !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur elle est comment ?
> 
> niarg !!!




j'ai pas de soeur : je suis fifille unique*       







* ben oui, maman m'a donné juste un frerot  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

Et sinon, je t'ai pas trop manqué aujourd'hui ?


----------



## valoriel (5 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, je t'ai pas trop manqué aujourd'hui ?


Boff! Un peu en fin d'après-midi...


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas de soeur : je suis fifille unique*
> * ben oui, maman m'a donné juste un frerot  :love:


J'adore les filles uniques ... enfin pas comme les autres quoi ... vous comprenez?    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, je t'ai pas trop manqué aujourd'hui ?




si vous me manqués un peu vous tous
mais moi en ce moment ça va pas trop....

pas envie donc de venir vous casser l'ambiance


----------



## valoriel (5 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si vous me manqués un peu vous tous
> mais moi en ce moment ça va pas trop....
> 
> pas envie donc de venir vous casser l'ambiance


Si si! N'hésite pas je me sentirais moins seul.

Et puis je suis sûr que certain n'hésiterais pas à nous rejoindre...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si vous me manqués un peu vous tous
> mais moi en ce moment ça va pas trop....
> 
> pas envie donc de venir vous casser l'ambiance



Allons, allons parle à tonton sonny...


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si vous me manqués un peu vous tous
> mais moi en ce moment ça va pas trop....
> 
> pas envie donc de venir vous casser l'ambiance


Quelle ambiance?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   :rose:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si vous me manqués un peu vous tous
> mais moi en ce moment ça va pas trop....
> 
> pas envie donc de venir vous casser l'ambiance


toutes les deux on va creer le "club déprime" tu veux ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)




----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toutes les deux on va creer le "club déprime" tu veux ?


Réveillez-nous quand ça ira mieux


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

c'est rien, une petite deprime qui me prends depuis quelques semaines et
qui veut pas me lacher....

un ensemble des choses , certaines un peu trop privées .....


je dirais donc que je fais une petite  deprime d'etrée d'eté meme si en general on deprimé a l'entrée de l'hyver 
mais
vu que je suis hors norme , donc tout a fait normal


----------



## valoriel (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toutes les deux on va creer le "club déprime" tu veux ?


Et moi, je peux aller me faire foutre avec mes problèmes de coeur?


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais
> vu que je suis hors norme , donc tout a fait normal


je confirme ... j'adore les filles uniques


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toutes les deux on va creer le "club déprime" tu veux ?




je peu me joindre a vous ?  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juin 2005)

J'ai passé un week end de fou...
Parti en soirée vendredi soir, je viens de rentre chez moi :eek 
Je suis sur les rotules...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vu que je suis hors norme , donc tout a fait normal



Mais non tu n'es pas énorme, tiens file moi un ton short j'vais bacher la voiture...


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je peux aller me faire foutre avec mes problèmes de coeur?


Vazitas t'a pris ta place auprès d'un modo? .. je te comprends alors  :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les filles uniques ...




*Certes, certes*
Mais plutôt "u" ou ....


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je peux aller me faire foutre avec mes problèmes de coeur?


ben creve !  je voulais t'aider pi t'es parti sans rien dire alors quéquette hein    :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (5 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais non tu n'es pas énorme, tiens file moi un ton short j'vais bacher la voiture...


 

C'est une espace? J'espère, sinon c'est vraiment méchant


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peu me joindre a vous ?  :rateau:




toi?       

ça va pas avec ta fleur ?    

ben , je reviens plus tard
je sort fiston de l'eau et on passe a table


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je peux aller me faire foutre avec mes problèmes de coeur?



*les pages de Meetic*
te tendent les bras (et le chiffre d'affaire)


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je peux aller me faire foutre avec mes problèmes de coeur?




tu fais comme tout le monde, tu assume puis tu déprime :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peu me joindre a vous ?  :rateau:


Bienvenue au club des déprimés et ..... opprimés !!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais non tu n'es pas énorme, tiens file moi un ton short j'vais bacher la voiture...




salopard !!!!!!!!      



 :love:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu fais comme tout le monde, tu assume puis tu déprime :rateau:


ah non moi je fais différement  :rateau: je déprime pour rien et après je me trouve des raisons


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah non moi je fais différement  :rateau: je déprime pour rien et après je me trouve des raisons




tu a besoin de te changer les esprits :rateau: il y a pas un truc niais a la télé ?


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben creve !  je voulais t'aider pi t'es parti sans rien dire alors quéquette hein    :rateau:








  j'en reviens pas !!


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> j'en reviens pas !!


tu en reviens pas de où ? (je prends des risques là  )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

:sleep:​


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peu me joindre a vous ?  :rateau:



Je peux aussi? la deprime c'ets une seconde nature chez moi


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Je peux aussi? la deprime c'ets une seconde nature chez moi


copine


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi?
> 
> ça va pas avec ta fleur ?




j'ai toujours une vielle déprime qui court qui court :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Juin 2005)

Je vais manger moi, je meurs de faim... Bon app' à tous ceux qui passent à table


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

hum je salive là !


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Je peux aussi? la deprime c'ets une seconde nature chez moi



entre déprimer pas de problème :rateau:


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> copine



 :bebe: Cool un club de déprime, ca me remonte le moral, ékè!  :bebe:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Je peux aussi? la deprime c'ets une seconde nature chez moi


sinon on peut avoir une autre photo ???? !!!!


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> :bebe: Cool un club de déprime, ca me remonte le moral, ékè!  :bebe:




hello les girls and boy

bon pour ton operatoin qui quitte j ai une soluce chope un nouveaux logicelle il s'appelle Toy's il est simple d'utilisation et fiable il plante jamais (ou presque   )


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sinon on peut avoir une autre photo ???? !!!!



et apres c'est moi qu'on accuse de casser les burnes  

Mmm chais pas... je voudrais pas etre responsable de vos desillusions   

je reflechis encore


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> et apres c'est moi qu'on accuse de casser les burnes
> 
> Mmm chais pas... je voudrais pas etre responsable de vos desillusions
> 
> je reflechis encore




réfléchit pas trops en cas de déprime s'est pas conseiller.


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> :bebe: Cool un club de déprime, ca me remonte le moral, ékè!  :bebe:



on monte tous en gelbique :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> réfléchit pas trops en cas de déprime s'est pas conseiller.


et pourtant c'est souvent ce qu'on fait le plus


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Je peux essayer quelque chose?     




Mouais .. c'est raté je crois ... vous êtes toujours aussi déprimants  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

non moi ça va je déprime plus     ( sm  )


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> et apres c'est moi qu'on accuse de casser les burnes
> 
> Mmm chais pas... je voudrais pas etre responsable de vos desillusions
> 
> je reflechis encore


envoie !


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Et là?   




Vous êtes morts de rire?
Non ... j'ai compris ... continuez à déprimer  :rose:


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> et apres c'est moi qu'on accuse de casser les burnes
> 
> Mmm chais pas... je voudrais pas etre responsable de vos desillusions
> 
> je reflechis encore




je suis aussi preneur :love:


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant c'est souvent ce qu'on fait le plus


oui mais par experience sa vous enfonce de pire en pire donc quand sa vas pas fait n'importe quoi!
heu dans la limite du responsable bien sur.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> envoie !


STOP!!!!
Faudrait pas gâcher ce qu'il me reste de mon WE !


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis aussi preneur :love:



l'upload prend du temps


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> l'upload prend du temps



tu ne fais que 1m60 pourtant


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> et apres c'est moi qu'on accuse de casser les burnes



Il ne t'aura pas échappé que seul l'ignoble Sonnyboy t'a dit celà.

Ne pas faire l'amalgame surtout, j'en prendrais ombrage !


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Mon dieu  :affraid:  c'est un Spleen Flood  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

C'est horrible !!!!! Je viens de penser à quelque chose d'affreux !!!!!


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu ne fais que 1m60 pourtant



tien faut combien de scan pour faire un corp entier (A4 bien sur)


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> STOP!!!!


non





			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait pas gâcher ce qu'il me reste de mon WE !


si


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu ne fais que 1m60 pourtant



Comment... tu... quoi...  :mouais:  j'ai du le noter quelque part mais ou...


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Comment... tu... quoi...  :mouais:  j'ai du le noter quelque part mais ou...



béni soit les créateurs de google :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

J'ai songé à me racheter un PC au lieu de switcher tellement ça m'énerve d'attendres la màj de l'iBook !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu ne fais que 1m60 pourtant



J'ai connu des nains plus grands


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu ne fais que 1m60 pourtant


C'est le poids des fichiers qui compte !


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> béni soit les créateurs de google :love:




  j'ai peuuuuuuuuuuuuuur


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> j'ai peuuuuuuuuuuuuuur




je n'en dirai pas plus en public  rendez vous sur ichat


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je n'en dirai pas plus en public  rendez vous sur ichat



j'ai trouvé... un autre forum donc


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je n'en dirai pas plus en public  rendez vous sur ichat


Pas de messes basses SVP  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

*Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire de chatte ??!!*


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> j'ai peuuuuuuuuuuuuuur


tu as raison


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé... un autre forum donc




n'en dit pas plus, ils sont tous en train de chercher avec google


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'en dit pas plus, ils sont tous en train de chercher avec google



Je vais etre demasquée :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Ne tapez pas "chatte" dans google hein !!!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire de chatte ??!!*


ben  à 15 ans c'est normal qu'elle essaie d'exciter, mais assumer c'est autre chose !


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Je vais etre demasquée :rose:


ça à l'air de t'embêter à un point


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

Mais elle ont toutes 15 ans ou quoi ?

ça craint...

y a plus d'jeunesse !


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'en dit pas plus, ils sont tous en train de chercher avec google


C'est quoi cette histoire de callgirls


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Je vais etre demasquée :rose:


 *Anniversaires des étudiants de la section infographie de l'heaj de Namur (182 dates)

 ** ** ** ***


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Je vais etre demasquée :rose:


tu l'es déjà maintenant file ta photo !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Je vais etre demasquée :rose:



*tu joues avec des concombres ?*


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> *Anniversaires des étudiants de la section infographie de l'heaj de Namur (182 dates)*



Le bastion de l'ordure ?

Ah non j'confonds pardon...


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle ont toutes 15 ans ou quoi ?
> 
> ça craint...
> 
> y a plus d'jeunesse !



j'avais 15 ans, mais y a longtemps...   

vici la photos pour que vous arretiez de me demander:
http://www.critikz.net/~yaya/chedmangeunananas.jpg


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *tu joues avec des concombres ?*



J'ai vu  un bon film qui s'appelait tsatsiki pervers


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Et son pseudo c'est !!!!     
*YAYA !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu  un bon film qui s'appelait tsatsiki pervers


patoch


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *tu joues avec des concombres ?*


Ca fume sec ici 





.. c'est pas possible ... je comprends rien


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> j'avais 15 ans, mais y a longtemps...
> 
> vici la photos pour que vous arretiez de me demander:
> http://www.critikz.net/~yaya/chedmangeunananas.jpg



HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!!  L'horreur absolue devant mes yeux !!!!!!!!!  










Jdéconne hein!


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et son pseudo c'est !!!!
> *YAYA !!!!!!!!!*



je crois que je l'ai dis plusieurs fois ici non, pas besoin de google pour ca.

Bande d'enfoiré que vous etes   

ca m'apprendra a laissé des info sur le net


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> j'avais 15 ans, mais y a longtemps...
> 
> vici la photos pour que vous arretiez de me demander:
> http://www.critikz.net/~yaya/chedmangeunananas.jpg



Mal cadré...

On voit pas les pieds...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> j'avais 15 ans, mais y a longtemps...
> 
> vici la photos pour que vous arretiez de me demander:
> http://www.critikz.net/~yaya/chedmangeunananas.jpg


miam, maintenant la question est : tu couches ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Hep YAYA !!!!

tu es née le 15 décembre 1983, tu as donc  21 ans 5 mois et 21 jours !


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!!  L'horreur absolue devant mes yeux !!!!!!!!!





tes méchant  y a pire !


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> miam, maintenant la question est : tu couches ?



nan, il y a des choses plus efficaces qu'un homme pour ca


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tes méchant  y a pire !


hum ... c'était de l'humour ... tu devrais aller te cacher  :hein:


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

vous arrêtez de faire déprimer les filles ?


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> nan, il y a des choses plus efficaces qu'un homme pour ca




et un point pour la demoiselle


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tes méchant  y a pire !



C'est certain que quand on retire la dernière phrase..... "je déconne hein :  " ça pert tout son sens !!! Fait gaffe à ton adhésion au PDF toi   !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mal cadré...
> 
> On voit pas les pieds...


Ici on la voit mieux!!   http://www.yaya.nl/


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum ... c'était de l'humour ... tu devrais aller te cacher  :hein:




non pas le placard tout mais pas ça!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> nan, il y a des choses plus efficaces qu'un homme pour ca



On peut vous retourner.

Le compliment biensur...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> nan, il y a des choses plus efficaces qu'un homme pour ca


frustrée ? incapable de te connaitre ? c'est pour ca que tu te la pete ? t'as jamais connu la bonne chose toi, bon a ton age c'est normal...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ici on la voit mieux!!   http://www.yaya.nl/




aYAYAille !!!!!!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> nan, il y a des choses plus efficaces qu'un homme pour ca



Hum... C'est que tu m'a jamais croisé


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On peut vous retourner.


clair qu'il n'y a pas que le sexe dans la vie ( et le côté pile)


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Elle tient un restaurant !!!  
http://www.internet.com.uy/mariovi/yaya/


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> clair qu'il n'y a pas que le sexe dans la vie ( et le côté pile)



Heu....  ... non !!!  tout à rapport au sexe !


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> nan, il y a des choses plus efficaces qu'un homme pour ca




on est jamais mieux servi que par soit même


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> clair qu'il n'y a pas que le sexe dans la vie ( et le côté pile)



C'est vrai! Le sexe rabaisse l'homme au rang de bête ; mais jamais l'inverse


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> frustrée ? incapable de te connaitre ? c'est pour ca que tu te la pete ? t'as jamais connu la bonne chose toi, bon a ton age c'est normal...



frustrée? de quoi   

je ne demande qu'a experimenté des hommes capables, c'est juste que j'ia pas eu de chance jusque'ici c'est tout  :mouais:  ou alors, ca n'existe pas


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Elle tient un restaurant !!!
> http://www.internet.com.uy/mariovi/yaya/



Jte raconte pas le coup de vieux !!!


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Mieux qu'un homme...  





			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *tu joues avec des concombres ?*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> frustrée? de quoi
> 
> je ne demande qu'a experimenté des hommes capables, c'est juste que j'ia pas eu de chance jusque'ici c'est tout  :mouais:  ou alors, ca n'existe pas



Relis mon message un peu plus haut    mdr


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on est jamais mieux servi que par soit même


ça c'est l'argument bidon de celui qui veut se convaincre tout seul


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai! Le sexe rabaisse l'homme au rang de bête ; mais jamais l'inverse



Un moment de faiblesse ? Faut te ressaisir mec !  On est tous des bêtes ! Parce qu'es ce qui nous anime tous ? je vous laisse méditer là dessus.... soyez honnêtes avec vous mêmes les gars !


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Jte raconte pas le coup de vieux !!!


Cà c'est après le passage de Supermoquette ... il l'a un peu "fatiguée"  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> frustrée? de quoi
> 
> je ne demande qu'a experimenté des hommes capables, c'est juste que j'ia pas eu de chance jusque'ici c'est tout  :mouais:  ou alors, ca n'existe pas


ta pas pas eu de chance tu sais pas faire c'est tout


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est l'argument bidon de celui qui veut se convaincre tout seul



oui, et je ne le cache pas! l'auto-congratulation sa a du bon


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est l'argument bidon de celui qui veut se convaincre tout seul



je suis totalement d'accord avec toys


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est l'argument bidon de celui qui veut se convaincre tout seul



Pour une fois que je suis d'accord avec Maïwen


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

dire ca a cet age quel foutage de gueule


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dire ca a cet age quel foutage de gueule



De qui tu parles ?


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> je suis totalement d'accord avec toys




s'est bien.


vient donc  on vas aller se faire du bien  :love:


----------



## elektroseb (5 Juin 2005)

Salut les moches... 

Vous pourriez aérer un peu, ça sent le cul ici...


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dire ca a cet age quel foutage de gueule


dire quoi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Salut les moches...
> 
> Vous pourriez aérer un peu, ça sent le cul ici...


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Salut les moches...
> 
> Vous pourriez aérer un peu, ça sent le cul ici...



Si l'odeur te dérange tu peux sortir tu sait


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Salut les moches...
> 
> Vous pourriez aérer un peu, ça sent le cul ici...




pas moi, j ai pris un douche


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> je suis totalement d'accord avec toys


tu es totalement incapable et tu cherches des excuses oui


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

et puis, un bon coup se mérite ...et ce dans tous les sens... du terme


----------



## jahrom (5 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est bien.
> 
> 
> vient donc  on vas aller se faire du bien  :love:



On parle de plaisir solitaire, et on voit "toys" dans les parages....

La nature est bien faite...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu es totalement incapable et tu cherches des excuses oui


ça chambre grave ici !


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça chambre grave ici !



il ne manque plus que l'abrisif et s'est la fin de se tradada


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu es totalement incapable et tu cherches des excuses oui



c'est surement pas moi qui etait incapable


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

ça part en c******* cette histoire ! tout ça à cause d'une fille 


"les meufs, toutes des s******"


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> On parle de plaisir solitaire, et on voit "toys" dans les parages....
> 
> La nature est bien faite...


----------



## elektroseb (5 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Si l'odeur te dérange tu peux sortir tu sait



commence par te brosser les dents toi!


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> c'est surement pas moi qui etait incapable


fait gaffe, ici on ne demanque qu'a voir


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> c'est surement pas moi qui etait incapable



C'est ce que tu crois peut être !


----------



## jahrom (5 Juin 2005)

C'est bien ici qu'on peut péter sans se faire repérer ???


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>



Sucette..... hum... c'est vrai que ça part en vrille aussi


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ici qu'on peut péter sans se faire repérer ???


ben là c'est trop tard


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> On parle de plaisir solitaire, et on voit "toys" dans les parages....
> 
> La nature est bien faite...


`

une recherche : toys ...dans google


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> On parle de plaisir solitaire, et on voit "toys" dans les parages....
> 
> La nature est bien faite...


:love: j'aime ça :love:

je ne répondrait  pas a ces accusation (même si s'est vrai)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> commence par te brosser les dents toi!



Déjà fait, c'est ptet chedya non ?


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

et si on arretait de parler de moi?   

Oooohhh Maiwen tu es laaaaa


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Ce sera qui???


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>



en solitaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Vous aimez pas quand ce Tred part en live comme ça ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Sucette..... hum... c'est vrai que ça part en vrille aussi



Bon... Be, "En couilles", puisque persone ne l'a encore dit


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Nan
> 
> et si on arretait de parler de moi?
> 
> Oooohhh Maiwen tu es laaaaa


Chedya je t'aime !!!!    ... non non je ne suis faux cul ..  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon... Be, "En couilles", puisque persone ne l'a encore dit


tu nous enlèves une épine du pied, mon cher


----------



## jahrom (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> en solitaire ?



Quelle souplesse !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Nan
> 
> et si on arretait de parler de moi?
> 
> Oooohhh Maiwen tu es laaaaa



Heu... faut dire que c'est toi qui nous à "tendu la perche" pour te chambrer


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Nan
> 
> et si on arretait de parler de moi?
> 
> Oooohhh Maiwen tu es laaaaa




un cas a la foi . et on a pas fini avec toi!


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "les meufs, toutes des s******"




mais non maiwen


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Chedya je t'aime !!!!    ... non non je ne suis faux cul ..  :rose:  :rose:



En parlant de cul.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu nous enlèves une épine du pied, mon cher



... Ou une poutre d'ailleurs...     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Nan
> 
> et si on arretait de parler de moi?
> 
> Oooohhh Maiwen tu es laaaaa


tu appelles maiwen à l'aide ?


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Chedya je t'aime !!!!    ... non non je ne suis faux cul ..  :rose:  :rose:


ben vi c'est moi que tu aimes


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Je reviens .. juste un petit besoin à assouvir ... bin oui à force d'en parler







 :rateau:


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Ou une poutre d'ailleurs...     :love:



mais de ou exacrement?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Ou une poutre d'ailleurs...     :love:


Ou encore un toys


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

On va battre le nombre de posts à la minute sur ce tred !!!!


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben vi c'est moi que tu aimes



tu ma trompé / salpote de tout façon je     voila pareil


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Ou une poutre d'ailleurs...     :love:


c'est une poutre que dis-je un arbre entier ... ouais ... ben on fait ce qu'on peux  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est une poutre que dis-je un arbre entier ... ouais ... ben on fait ce qu'on peux  :rateau:



Fait gaffe qu'il ne s'enracine pas !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est une poutre que dis-je un arbre entier ... ouais ... ben on fait ce qu'on peux  :rateau:



mais si elle est kiki, celle là :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> ca c'est une facon d'en parler pleine de romantisme



C'est aussi délicat que ta façon d'en parler tu sait !   :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> ca c'est une facon d'en parler pleine de romantisme



Cette intervention était purement médicale... pas de romantisme dans le bloc opératoire...
Bouge pas j'enfile mes gants...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> ca c'est une facon d'en parler pleine de romantisme



C'est tellement pas ce que tu crois, le Romantisme... Ah! si lord Byron était encore là pour en parler...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

De toute façon, un coup de guiness et c'est bon !


And Remember !!!  Guiness Is Good For You !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> ca c'est une facon d'en parler pleine de romantisme


romantique avec toi ? à mourir d'ennuis oui


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi délicat que ta façon d'en parler tu sait !   :rateau:



j'ai juste dis que je savais me passer d'un homme, c'est vous qui extrapoler


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

J'ai l'air de quoi moi après cela avec ma gondole??





 :love:


----------



## Malow (5 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Cette intervention était purement médicale... pas de romantisme dans le bloc opératoire...
> Bouge pas j'enfile mes gants...



Trop de poussiere...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> j'ai juste dis que je savais me passer d'un homme, c'est vous qui extrapoler



Heu.....    non... pas tant que ça  on ne fait que dire tout haut ce que tu penses tout bas


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'air de quoi moi après cela avec ma gondole??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na' laisse les gondole a venise


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Malow !


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Heu.....    non... pas tant que ça  on ne fait que dire tout haut ce que tu penses tout bas



C'est la faute a supermoquette, c'est lui qui m'a demandé si je couchait


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Vous avez déjà vu des hommes nus danser dans une prison turque?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> C'est la faute a supermoquette, c'est lui qui m'a demandé si je couchait


N'empêche que t'a répondu !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez déjà vu des hommes nus danser dans une prison turque?



Tu fait fort pour ton 6ème post toi ! 

Qu'on lui coupe la tête !!!!    [edit] de turc


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> C'est la faute a supermoquette, c'est lui qui m'a demandé si je couchait


T'as mal compris il te demandait si tu couchais avec ton nounours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





C'est fou à quoi peuvent conduire les problèmes de communication!


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon... en fait je pense qu'elle en as marre non ?



ho non je connence juste a me dire que le gras etait a sa place ici



bon ok j arrette


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

trop d'humour tue l'humour...

oui je dors avec un bourriqueeeeeet  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

> Si différents par leurs formes ... Imac G5-20" et PB12" ... mais si semblables par leur forme



Beaucoup de contradictions je vois en toi !


----------



## jahrom (5 Juin 2005)

Messieurs je vous laisse besogner ces deux jeunes frigo et m'en vais regarder "matriques" à la TV...

Bonne nuit...

PS : et doucement avec le bouton les filles...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> trop d'humour tue l'humour...
> 
> oui je dors avec un bourriqueeeeeet  :love:


non non je voudrais sérieusement voir si tu racontes des conneries


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs je vous laisse besogner ces deux jeunes frigo et m'en vais regarder "matriques" à la TV...
> 
> Bonne nuit...
> 
> PS : et doucement avec le bouton les filles...



Ouai..pareil, je vous laisse fous amuser avec yaya  

Bonne nuit les floodeurs pervers (et aux floodeuses perverses surtout!!!) !


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

bon aller je vais aller au café retrouvé une belle princesse. :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> trop d'humour tue l'humour...
> 
> oui je dors avec un bourriqueeeeeet  :love:


Tu l'aurais dit plus tôt on aurait pas été si "loin"   ... stop!!! je vous vois venir


----------



## Malow (5 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Ouai..pareil, je vous laisse fous amuser avec yaya
> 
> Bonne nuit les floodeurs pervers (et aux floodeuses perverses surtout!!!) !



C'est clair...
Avec qui on s'amuserait sinon?!!!!


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non non je voudrais sérieusement voir si tu racontes des conneries



je te suis pas la


----------



## Franswa (5 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir les floodeurs


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair...
> Avec qui on s'amuserait sinon?!!!!



Tu viens t'amuser avec nous Malow ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les floodeurs



Faut dire les floodeurs pervers et les floodeuses perverses  ce soir !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Bon, ce coup ci c'est vrai, J go !  bonne nuit  les floodeurs pervers et les floodeuses perverses


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> trop d'humour tue l'humour...
> 
> oui je dors avec un bourriqueeeeeet  :love:


Parle pas de moi comme çà ..  :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (5 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire les floodeurs pervers et les floodeuses perverses  ce soir !


 Pourquoi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?


Je sais pas non plus .. on parlait gentiment de la cuisine de chez Yaya et des peluches de maiwen et ça a dérapé .... allez savoir pourquoi?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Papapalapa


----------



## macboy (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas non plus .. on parlait gentiment de la cuisine de chez Yaya et des ours en peluches et ça a dérapé .... allez savoir pourquoi?


 pourquoi??? on veut savoir, on veut les photos...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Salut les moches...
> 
> Vous pourriez aérer un peu, ça sent le cul ici...



Tu parles d'or ELCTROZOB...

On a atteint dans les dernières pages des sommets que nous aurons bien du mal gravir à nouveau sans oxygène...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ce coup ci c'est vrai, J go !  bonne nuit  les floodeurs pervers et les floodeuses perverses


Salut ma poule


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Juin 2005)

blurp, je suis repu moi... allez, une ptite cig de digestion là...


----------



## Malow (5 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles d'or ELCTROZOB...
> 
> On a atteint dans les dernières pages des sommets que nous aurons bien du mal gravir à nouveau sans oxygène...



et sans fifilles...mais ou sont elles passées d'ailleurs...


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi??? on veut savoir, on veut les photos...


Quand on a vu la photo de la patronne du resto de chez Yaya ça c'est excité sec ... ca a parlé de cul sans arret   
Je trouve pas qu'elle valait cela la dame ... elle n'est pas si canon que cela je trouve  
http://www.internet.com.uy/mariovi/yaya/

il y a vraiment des pervers partout !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Sexy :love:


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Sexy :love:



tu as vu d'autres photos toi !


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Sexy :love:


Toi aussi elle t'excite ???
Au secours !!






 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

J'aime bien les matures


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Je regarde Matrix......et pas de jeux de mots siouplait

Rien à voir avec "sexy"


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> tu as vu d'autres photos toi !


Mais le pire c'est quand on a vu celle-ci  http://www.yaya.nl/
pas un post .. pas un mot ... bref du dégoût  ... je comprends rien   
Je me demande si ce soir il n'y avait pas une autre odeur mélangée à celle de c...


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mais le pire c'est quand on a vu celle-ci  http://www.yaya.nl/
> pas un post .. pas un mot ... bref du dégoût  ... je comprends rien
> 
> Je me demande si ce soir il n'y avait pas une drôle d'odeur mélangée à celle de c...



Ouais, mais sans son pull à chier....et un peu décoiffée


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Z'avez pas une kriek ?


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais sans son pull à chier....et un peu décoiffée


Décoiffée? .. euhhh .. ça c'est moi car elle me plaisait bien cette petite ... je suis allé la trouver le temps que la partouze se termine ici


----------



## valoriel (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez pas une kriek ?


Si si ...


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>



T'es où ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Merci mon ptit valoriel :love:


----------



## valoriel (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> T'es où ?


C'est lui ---->


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Merci ça en fera deux et je vais me griller une clope, see you soon.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> T'es où ?


Z'était pas là z'était avec la décoiffée au pull chiant 






mais je crois reconnaitre Supermoquette ... c'est celui qui est tout rouge au milieu
Celui à droite en bas qui à l'air d'attendre son tour je me demande qui c'est? .. macinside???   

:love:


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Ah ! j'pensais que c'était lui -------->   

j'suis déçu


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Au fait, elle est ou la :


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! j'pensais que c'était lui -------->
> 
> j'suis déçu








Celui au dessus à droite qui a l'air de s'en être pris une de plein fouet je crois le reconnaitre .. mais je me tairais pour ne pas faire de la peine à sa maman


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, elle est ou la :


La pose est sexy


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, elle est ou la :








elle est en dessous de celui au milieu qui tire la langue


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> La pose est sexy



...ingénue...


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> ...ingénue...


Nue sûrement au milieu d'un tas d'excités comme ce soir .. ingénue j'en doute ..


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Demain c'est lundi je m'exciterai sur mon boulot mais aujourd'hui sur la schtromphette


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nue sûrement au milieu d'un tas d'excités comme ce soir .. ingénue j'en doute ..



Et...après


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Je vais revoir Starwars Episode 1, bonne fin de soirée.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et...après


Houlà!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je savais pas que les partouzes rendaient comme cela? .. faudra que je freine


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Houlà!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu as raison, le frein c'est important


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir Cor ... pas trop de folies de ton corps!


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> tu as raison, le frein c'est important


Oui surtout quand on est la dessus!


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Elles couchent tôt les filles ce soir





Bizzare


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Oui surtout quand on est la dessus!



ou....dedans


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Les réveils étant durs car orchestrés par ma moitié  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... je vais aller me coucher non sans t'avoir souhaité une bonne nuit aussi
A demain sans doute Xman


----------



## Xman (5 Juin 2005)

Bye jo_6466


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

je suis là !!!!!     

desolé du retard, je viens de poste un romans ailleur


----------



## Franswa (5 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis là !!!!!
> 
> desolé du retard, je viens de poste un romans ailleur


 où ça ?  :love:


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Vous aimez pas quand ce Tred part en live comme ça ?






Question précise, réponse claire : non.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

et ?


----------



## kathy h (6 Juin 2005)

et .... me voilà


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2005)

Ben...

Baboum !

tacatacatacatacatacatacatacatacata !!!

Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ! BOUM !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

pourquoi toutes ces cartouches alors qu'un post suffit


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juin 2005)

deux questions : 


où jo_6466 trouve t il ces smileys ?? ce n'est pas sur copicon
et supermoquette , cela veut dire quoi "frere des forums " j'ai deja vu cela pour un autre mac géen ... :rose:   

merci de vos infos!!!


----------



## NED (6 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> deux questions :
> où jo_6466 trouve t il ces smileys ?? ce n'est pas sur copicon
> et supermoquette , cela veut dire quoi "frere des forums " j'ai deja vu cela pour un autre mac géen ... :rose:
> 
> merci de vos infos!!!



Mais oui,
quelle est cette secte très étrange?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

Mes 4000 pour le bar des floodeurs, tournée générale de n'importe quoi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juin 2005)

c'est un groupe d'utilisateur, tu postules et si il t'accepte tu deviens Frere des forums.....
jette un oeil dans ton tableau de bord a membre des groupes....

quand au smileys, va sur d'autre forum et recupere l'url de leur smileys...c'est pas plus compliqué...







bon, une bise a tous, de retour de suisse...voila....@+


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, une bise a tous, de retour de suisse...voila....@+



En Suisse ; on sait encore ce que "se déchirer" veut dire ; n'est-ce pas, SM?   
 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Mes 4000 pour le bar des floodeurs, tournée générale de n'importe quoi.



T'as les moyens pour un speedball, man?


----------



## toys (6 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Mes 4000 pour le bar des floodeurs, tournée générale de n'importe quoi.



un thé alors


----------



## toys (6 Juin 2005)

stook and patcho and cor


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> stook and patcho and cor


     Destroy'n'no future ; mais pas trop fort


----------



## toys (6 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Destroy'n'no future ; mais pas trop fort



oui a la violance musical mais dans le calme S.V.P


----------



## toys (6 Juin 2005)

j ai pas fini ma tournée et hop



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## toys (6 Juin 2005)

a on ait lundi je change de signature 

un redécale le tout


----------



## toys (6 Juin 2005)

sa doit faire 4 a la suite ça!

bon ok j arrette


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Juin 2005)

ouch j'avais même pas remarqué mais on approche à grands pas des 400 pages là, et en un temps record en plus... 
"Le bar des floodeurs v.2" pour bientôt?


----------



## toys (6 Juin 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ouch j'avais même pas remarqué mais on approche à grands pas des 400 pages là, et en un temps record en plus...
> "Le bar des floodeurs v.2" pour bientôt?



on y est bien dans le v1 attend un peut !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on y est bien dans le v1 attend un peut !


 tout à fait, mais je doute que "les verts" laisse encore ce fil tourner longtemps...


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juin 2005)

à la santé du volume 2!! au suivant de ces messieurs !! douce nuit amis de mac g .. soyez prudents


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Juin 2005)

bonne nuit jo :sleep:


----------



## Grug (6 Juin 2005)

6100.
(pour une fois que je vois le chiffre rond  )
:love:

Z'avez encore un peu de boulot les apprentis floudeurs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Une station d'épuration, ça ressemble sacrément à une station d'assainissement._
> Féchié.



Ben ... dans mon ignorance crasse, j'aurais dit que c'était parce que c'était la même chose. Il y a une différence ?


----------



## lumai (6 Juin 2005)

bah je dirais qu'épuration c'est pour les eaux usées avant rejet dans la nature et assainissement c'est le traitement de l'eau avant utilisation dans les réseaux d'eau potable...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

bon qui s'est qui se pacs avec moi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2005)

J'ai commencé à vider mon appart ce weekend. J'ai des courbatures d'enfer... :sleep:


----------



## lumai (6 Juin 2005)

edit : Ha bon tu l'as vu quand même !!! 

Certes avec moins de smileys de mon côté...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> bah je dirais qu'épuration c'est pour les eaux usées avant rejet dans la nature et assainissement c'est le traitement de l'eau avant utilisation dans les réseaux d'eau potable...





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hélas oui !
> 
> 
> *La station d'assainissement* rend l'eau propre à l'usage et à la consommation, avant la distribution, et *la station d'épuration,* en fin de cycle, traite les eaux usées avant de les rejetter dans les rivières.
> ...



Vi vi vi, donc, si je comprend bien, si les stations d'épurations rejetaient leurs eaux "épurées" directement dans les stations d'assainissement, on gagnerait du temps 

Sérieusement, Rob, il y a une différence, les stations d'épurations doivent travailler à ciel ouvert, les stations d'assainissement non, du moins je pense.


----------



## lumai (6 Juin 2005)

Bon courage à ceux qui en sont encore à leur p'tit déj !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commencé à vider mon appart ce weekend. J'ai des courbatures d'enfer... :sleep:



Je croyais que ton ex "chère et tendre" avait fait le nettoyage par le vide


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon qui s'est qui se pacs avec moi ?


y a le pacs en Suisse ?


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

salut tout le monde   
j'm'en vas prendre ma douche puis je reviendras  :rateau:

 sm, ça se pacs bien ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> y a le pacs en Suisse ?



Vu le sens généralement donné en France à l'expression "en suisse", un SM qui se pacs en suisse, ça veut dire qu'il se pacs tout seul ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde
> j'm'en vas prendre ma douche puis je reviendras  :rateau:
> 
> sm, ça se pacs bien ?


ah ces filles toujours un mot pour nous exciter 



			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> y a le pacs en Suisse ?


oui môssieur on a voté pour ce week-end


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ces filles toujours un mot pour nous exciter


tu veux connaitre le parfum de mon gel douche ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

SM le seul pacs qu'il puisse faire c'est a la biere :

Le fameux pacs de biere


----------



## Malow (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon qui s'est qui se pacs avec moi ?




Trop tard... 

  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui môssieur on a voté pour ce week-end



Tiens, pour une fois qu'un pays vote "OUI"


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

merde faut que je revoie ma technique


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard...
> 
> :love:



OUuuhaaouu...

J'ai eu chaud. A 24h près elle se barrait en Suisse... 

Désolé SM...


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Euh non.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
toi t'es même pas gentil     :hein:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon qui s'est qui se pacs avec moi ?




*Mon foie*
me fait répondre par la négative


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> OUuuhaaouu...




*Ben*
en tout cas, une fille qui fait une telle déclaration "cul-nu " c'est pas courrant


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben*
> en tout cas, une fille qui fait une telle déclaration "culnu" c'est pas courrant



C'est bien pourquoi j'ai répondu OUI...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que ton ex "chère et tendre" avait fait le nettoyage par le vide



Pas complètement...


----------



## Xman (6 Juin 2005)

à tous


----------



## Malow (6 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pas complètement...



Pas completement "chere et tendre" ou pas completement par "le vide"?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

*bonne semaine*
et
*bon lundi !!!!!! *​

un bizouz special a mes viellies copines qui se reconnaitrons  :love:  :love: 

un petit massage a fab qui demanage  

un groz biz a mon teo , mon amant secret preferé    :love: 


et a tous , une superbe semaine  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> à tous




*ça recommence...*
faudrait ouvrir un thread à coucou rien que pour les amateurs du


----------



## duracel (6 Juin 2005)

Ah que


----------



## lumai (6 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonne semaine*
> et
> *bon lundi !!!!!! *​




*
* * Bonne semaine à toi aussi !!!*​


----------



## duracel (6 Juin 2005)

I hate monday...


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> I hate monday...


I hate sunday but hier ça allait et là ben it's raining cats and dogs c'est batard   j'aime pas quand ça pleure


----------



## Xman (6 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *ça recommence...*
> faudrait ouvrir un thread à coucou rien que pour les amateurs du



Je connaissais la "boîte à coucou"....Concernant le thread...?..un peu lassant non ?
Ceci dit un "coucou" est plus sympa qu'un froid Bonjour


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu veux connaitre le parfum de mon gel douche ?


parfum "peau"
 ?


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> parfum "peau"
> ?


amande douce  :rateau: 

(Roberto      :love: ... niark niark niark)


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde
> j'm'en vas prendre ma douche puis je reviendras  :rateau:
> 
> sm, ça se pacs bien ?




 coucou maiwen :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :soupiiiir:
> :sick:
> Bon, au boulot.
> Au boulot !
> ...






on a compris !!!!!!! va travailler


----------



## duracel (6 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :soupiiiir:
> :sick:
> Bon, au boulot.
> Au boulot !
> ...




Le boulot ça craint à fond les ballons.


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> coucou maiwen :love:


coucou toi


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonne semaine*
> et
> *bon lundi !!!!!! *​
> 
> ...



   :love: à la lecture de la première ligne,  j'avais cru que tu me classais dans tes vieilles copines... je suis rassuré et flatté par la 3e ! 

Gros bec à toi aussi, maîtresse adorée ! :love: :love:

Là je suis en pause, ça fait du bien, on attaque une semaine de JavaScript et ça, ça déchire grave la tête le lundi matin...    :mouais:  :rose:  :rateau:    
Je sens que je vais avoir mal à la tête à la fin de la journée... 

fab: courage, je suis sur que c'est la dernière fois que tu emménages!


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> :love: à la lecture de la première ligne,  j'avais cru que tu me classais dans tes vieilles copines... je suis rassuré et flatté par la 3e !
> 
> Gros bec à toi aussi, maîtresse adorée ! :love: :love:
> 
> ...


coucou teo


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

bon faut que je teste mes super-pouvoir de frère des forums, attention !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

zavez vu ? épatant, non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Pas completement "chere et tendre" ou pas completement par "le vide"?



Chère, de plus en plus (bonjour les frais d'avocats). Tendre, plus du tout (mais alors plus du tout)
En revanche "par le vide", pas complètement...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon faut que je teste mes super-pouvoir de frère des forums, attention !




a quand le  super-pouvoir de *soeurs des forums* ?????


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a quand le  super-pouvoir de *soeurs des forums* ?????


ouais c'est vrai, ça reste très macho sinon  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> zavez vu ? épatant, non ?




j'ai rien remarquée  :rose: 

il fallait voir quoi ?


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien remarquée  :rose:
> 
> il fallait voir quoi ?


moi pareil, pourtant j'ai un pti peu cherché ... c'était les heures des posts ?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> zavez vu ? épatant, non ?



Very impressive    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien remarquée  :rose:
> 
> il fallait voir quoi ?


tu vois pas l'image porno de 5000 pixel de large ?


----------



## uranium (6 Juin 2005)

Moi je vois rien...


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu vois pas l'image porno de 5000 pixel de large ?



Nan    

Mais s'il s'agit de ça...   
*Le Cercle MacG:*
*Confrérie millénaire des forums MacGeneration. Ton âme doit être pure, pour prétendre nous rejoindre.

*Bonjour l'arnaque...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juin 2005)

les gens!
et a par le fait que ce soit ecrit "frere des forums" au lieu de vétéran, ça change pas grand chose non


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## uranium (6 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Nan
> 
> Mais s'il s'agit de ça...
> *Le Cercle MacG:*
> ...


pure ? oui ! je ne pense qu'au cul ! 



			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> les gens!
> et a par le fait que ce soit ecrit "frere des forums" au lieu de vétéran, ça change pas grand chose non


si tu savais....


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juin 2005)

Cor
 uranium. Eh, mais t'es nouveau toi!!! Bienvenue chez nous!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

Je dois déjà partir, pas de bêtises


----------



## MrStone (6 Juin 2005)

j'ai loupé quelque chose ?


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> j'ai loupé quelque chose ?


 mossieurPierre


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Nan
> 
> Mais s'il s'agit de ça...
> *Le Cercle MacG:*
> ...




merci ma chere et unique elene* de me soutenir
dans ma cecité !!!!       :love: 





* si si je te ure , jamais eu une copine elene moi !!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je dois déjà partir, pas de bêtises





promis !!!!       

et toi ramene-nous des superbes notes de tes examen's    :love:


----------



## MrStone (6 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mossieurPierre



 ça avance les révisions ?


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci ma chere et unique elene* de me soutenir
> dans ma cecité !!!!       :love:
> 
> 
> ...






*Tiens va voir là...*


----------



## iDiot (6 Juin 2005)

Hello tout le monde 

Je rentre de mon 1er examen... français... J'ai l'impression que j'ai écrit n'importe quoi... 

Y a plus qu'a espérer que ce n'importe quoi soit un tant soit peu en accord avec ce qu'attendait la prof 

Ça va vous?


----------



## MrStone (6 Juin 2005)

Rien de tel qu'un bon vieux





:love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> ça avance les révisions ?


non ... j'y arrive pas


----------



## MrStone (6 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ... j'y arrive pas



 Pourtant c'est fini Roland-Garros, donc terminé les bonnes excuses


----------



## iDiot (6 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ... j'y arrive pas



Quesque tu attends?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ... j'y arrive pas


tu sous-entend que je te dragues trop ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens va voir là...*




vu ...... lu.... et ....maj de la liste !!!!!


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu sous-entend que je te dragues trop ?


non c'était hier soir ça     

et j'ai pas regardé roland-garros 

et j'attends rien , j'y arrive pas c'est tout


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Hello tout le monde
> 
> Je rentre de mon 1er examen... français... J'ai l'impression que j'ai écrit n'importe quoi...



Et moi j'ai l'impression que ça continue !


----------



## chedya (6 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'ai l'impression que ça continue !


 moi je trouve que t'es une personne hyper symphatique vers qui on a envie de se tourner pour parler tellement t'as l'air gentil


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> moi je trouve que t'es une personne hyper symphatique vers qui on a envie de se tourner pour parler tellement t'as l'air gentil



Méfie toi, il va bientôt te dire de te tourner et de baisser ton futal...


----------



## Mateuss (6 Juin 2005)

bon alors maiwen ces épreuves ?


----------



## Franswa (6 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> bon alors maiwen ces épreuves ?


 Je vais bosser à plus tard


----------



## Mateuss (6 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais bosser à plus tard



je fais fuir tout le monde...


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Méfie toi, il va bientôt te dire de te tourner et de baisser ton futal...


elle a l'air d'y consentir bien sagement    :hein: 


ps : maiwen n'a pas d'épreuves ...jamais... pas d'épreuves  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> elle a l'air d'y consentir bien sagement    :hein:
> 
> 
> ps : maiwen n'a pas d'épreuves ...jamais... pas d'épreuves  :hein:  :mouais:


 T'as séché les exam' ??


----------



## Gregg (6 Juin 2005)

Les épreuves ca commence le 9 juin


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> moi je trouve que t'es une personne hyper symphatique vers qui on a envie de se tourner pour parler tellement t'as l'air gentil



J'en connais au moins un ici, qui te dira que je suis trés mauvais public pour les pleurnichades.

Trés, trés mauvais public.


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais au moins un ici, qui te dira que je suis trés mauvais public pour les pleurnichades.
> 
> Trés, trés mauvais public.


 Meuh nan chouchou :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> moi je trouve que t'es une personne hyper symphatique vers qui on a envie de se tourner pour parler tellement t'as l'air gentil



D'autre part, crois tu vraiment que tout le monde a pour but, d'être "une personne hyper symphatique vers qui on a envie de se tourner pour parler"???

Ce n'est pas mon cas.

Maintenant si tu as envie de porter des jugements à la con, tache de le faire avec des gens dont tu sais qu'ils ne te hacheront pas menue, à grand coup de dents au moindre faux pas (là encore ce n'est pas mon cas...).

Au plaisir .


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Meuh nan chouchou :love: :love:



Qui t'a dit que je m'appellais chouchou ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

Bah c'est toi


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> elle a l'air d'y consentir bien sagement    :hein:
> 
> 
> ps : maiwen n'a pas d'épreuves ...jamais... pas d'épreuves  :hein:  :mouais:




Ah bon ????

Et le brevet des collèges ???


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2005)

Ah bon, ben autant pour moi alors...


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Meuh nan chouchou :love: :love:



je pense qu'il n'y a que toi qui puisse se permettre de l'appeller avec ce genre de sobriquet...   


ça lui va à ravir...


----------



## chedya (6 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part, crois tu vraiment que tout le monde a pour but, d'être "une personne hyper symphatique vers qui on a envie de se tourner pour parler"???
> 
> Ce n'est pas mon cas.
> 
> ...



En meme temps si tu n'as pas d'humour c'est un peu pas de ma faute.  :mouais:


----------



## iDiot (6 Juin 2005)

Hello tout le monde 

Me revla... pour le bonheur de tous 

Amakuru? 




-------------------

Petit dico pour le fun:

Amakuru : Salut comment ça va?

Ni mezza : Bien bien 

Oya : Non casse toi


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'il n'y a que toi qui puisse se permettre de l'appeller avec ce genre de sobriquet...
> 
> 
> ça lui va à ravir...



Ah moi je trouve que Choupinet, lui irait mieux...
  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ????
> 
> Et le brevet des collèges ???


joue pas à ça, y'a d'autres personne plus jeunes sur lesquelles tu peux te défouler ... même des plus vieilles d'ailleurs ... et qui se feront une joie de se tourner vers toi pour recevoir tes amicales paroles


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Hello tout le monde
> 
> Me revla... pour le bonheur de tous
> 
> ...



Bon, ben OYA alors...


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi je trouve que Choupinet, lui irait mieux...
> :love:  :love:  :love:


 J'en ai plein comme ca en reserve :
Mon loulou, mon lapinou, mon biquet, ma poulette, etc...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juin 2005)

Y'a de l'ambiance par ici  
on s'echauffe pour la keynote de d'ta l'heure?


----------



## iDiot (6 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben OYA alors...



Je m'attendais à ce genre de réponse... j'aurais peut etre pas du la mettre tiens


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> joue pas à ça, y'a d'autres personne plus jeunes sur lesquelles tu peux te défouler ... même des plus vieilles d'ailleurs ... et qui se feront une joie de se tourner vers toi pour recevoir tes amicales paroles



Hébé heureusement que l'humour n'est pas au programme...


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Hébé heureusement que l'humour n'est pas au programme...


si c'était dit sans humour j'aurai pas mis de smiley mossieur jahrom


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si c'était dit sans humour j'aurai pas mis de smiley mossieur jahrom



J'adore qu'on m'appele Mossieur.....
continuez madomoiselle


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'adore qu'on m'appele Mossieur.....
> continuez madomoiselle


j'appelle tout le monde mossieur, ou presque   

y'a supermossieur, mossieurPierre, sonnymossieur et Bassmossieur  et j'en passe


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'appelle tout le monde mossieur, ou presque
> 
> y'a supermossieur, mossieurPierre, sonnymossieur et Bassmossieur  et j'en passe



Mais c'est la moindre des politesses d'appeler les adultes mOssieur..



Non je déconne pas taper, pas taper Maiwen


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est la moindre des politesses d'appeler les adultes mOssieur..
> 
> 
> 
> Non je déconne pas taper, pas taper Maiwen


tapé


----------



## uranium (6 Juin 2005)

Dites, vous pensez à ce que je pense?


----------



## valoriel (6 Juin 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> Dites, vous pensez à ce que je pense?


non


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> Dites, vous pensez à ce que je pense?


didiou j'espère bien que non


----------



## iDiot (6 Juin 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> Dites, vous pensez à ce que je pense?



Si toi et moi on pensait la même chose...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'appelle tout le monde mossieur, ou presque
> 
> y'a supermossieur, mossieurPierre, sonnymossieur et Bassmossieur  et j'en passe



Ah, moi j'ai jamais été Mossieu-isé...


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah, moi j'ai jamais été Mossieu-isé...


ouais ... tu peux etre Fab'mossieur si tu veux


----------



## uranium (6 Juin 2005)

Je pensais qu'il fallait flooder à mort pour atteindre les 400 pages...
Et pourquoi pas les 500 tant qu'on y est.


----------



## uranium (6 Juin 2005)

C'est quand même marrant... Tout le monde parle en même temps sur ce post.
On se croirait presque sur un chat...


----------



## iDiot (6 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ... tu peux etre Fab'mossieur si tu veux



Et moi et moi?!

Tu pas m'appeller msieur l'iDiot? :rose:


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Et moi et moi?!
> 
> Tu pas m'appeller msieur l'iDiot? :rose:


toi t'es pas un mossieur ...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'il n'y a que toi qui puisse se permettre de l'appeller avec ce genre de sobriquet..



C'est d'une insondable idiotie cette phrase.

Mais bon, rien de nouveau sous le soleil.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai plein comme ca en reserve :
> Mon loulou, mon lapinou, mon biquet, ma poulette, etc...



Lapinou c'est à moi. 

Le reste tu peux en  faire ce que tu veux.

Et j'aime bien choupinet, mais je préfere choupinou.


----------



## iDiot (6 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toi t'es pas un mossieur ...



Oui mais quand meme...  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> En meme temps si tu n'as pas d'humour c'est un peu pas de ma faute.  :mouais:



Shut up !

Tu ne te permets rien du tout... et la suite tout le monde la connait..

Non c'est vrai j'ai pas d'humour, c'est encore ce que je me disais en relisant les 10 pages de merde compacte que vous avez écrites hier.


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Lapinou c'est à moi.
> 
> Le reste tu peux en  faire ce que tu veux.
> 
> Et j'aime bien choupinet, mais je préfere choupinou.


 Ok lapinou vendu


----------



## valoriel (6 Juin 2005)

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Prairie/7422/


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Prairie/7422/



Il est ou le cul-cul elle est ou la tê-tête ???


----------



## valoriel (6 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il est ou le cul-cul elle est ou la tê-tête ???


L'un est dans l'autre, mais je ne dirais pas lequel


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est vrai j'ai pas d'humour,


Boah... y'a pire quand même  :mouais: 


Valoriel c'est adorable ce que tu viens de faire  :love:  :love:


----------



## iDiot (6 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Valoriel c'est adorable ce que tu viens de faire  :love:  :love:



Toutes pareils... 

Balance encore un ou deux lapinou et le tour sera joué


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Toutes pareils...
> 
> Balance encore un ou deux lapinou et le tour sera joué


tsss, tu peux pas comprendre c'est entre lui et moi


----------



## iDiot (6 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tsss, tu peux pas comprendre c'est entre lui et moi



Plus besoin de lapin Val


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Juin 2005)

:sleep: ..._ 'fatigué moi_...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

Youpla boum


----------



## valoriel (6 Juin 2005)

salut dcz_

Ca faisait longtemps 

et coucou Cor par la même occasion


----------



## iDiot (6 Juin 2005)

vous deux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

Bonjour idiot et valoriel


----------



## uranium (6 Juin 2005)

youpla Boum!!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Lapinou c'est à moi.
> 
> Le reste tu peux en  faire ce que tu veux.
> 
> Et j'aime bien choupinet, mais je préfere choupinou.



Soit. Désormais, c'est Choupinou que je t'appellerai, tu l'auras voulu


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il est ou le cul-cul elle est ou la tê-tête ???



mets un doigt. Si ça mord, c'est la tête...


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Juin 2005)

Dure journée...
20 en physique
17 en allemand
:love:

Tout va bien ici ?


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> mets un doigt. Si ça mord, c'est la tête...



Et si ça pue ? c'est le ....... ça va j'ai compris


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2005)

Ya pas de doute, Sarko est de retour...

Je viens de voir une arrestation en pleine rue :
"Arrêtes toi espèce d'enculé, PD va !" (véridique)

Sympa la sommation


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ya pas de doute, Sarko est de retour...
> 
> Je viens de voir une arrestation en pleine rue :
> "Arrêtes toi espèce d'enculé, PD va !" (véridique)
> ...



C'est Sarko lui-même qui a fait l'arrestation?  
Ou seulement un flic qui se prend pour un cow-boy quel que soit son ministre de tutelle?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

Je me faire un petit café


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est Sarko lui-même qui a fait l'arrestation?
> Ou seulement un flic qui se prend pour un cow-boy quel que soit son ministre de tutelle?



Sans doute un flic qui se prenait pour un cowboy avant, et qui maintenant se prend pour le sheriff... 

I shot the sheriff !!!!


----------



## Spyro (6 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> "Arrête toi espèce d'enculé, PD va !"


Encore un qui a la classe américaine


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je me faire un petit café


 Je souhaite toi bonne pause café...


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Encore un qui a la classe américaine



Au départ j'ai même cru que le type se faisait agressé... c'est quand j'ai vu les menottes que j'ai compris...  hallucinant...


----------



## MrStone (6 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Au départ j'ai même cru que le type se faisait agressé... c'est quand j'ai vu les menottes que j'ai compris...  hallucinant...


 Pffff, la BAC c'est plus ce que c'était


----------



## yoffy (6 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ..."Arrêtes toi espèce d'enculé, PD va !" ....


La personne qui s'exprime ainsi est peut-être l'interprète de la police qui a traduit l'ordre en patois ou dialecte supposé de l'interpellé , à la demande de ses supérieurs .


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> La personne qui s'exprime ainsi est peut-être l'interprète de la police qui a traduit l'ordre en patois ou dialecte supposé de l'interpellé , à la demande de ses supérieurs .



Il est vrai que tourné comme ça c'est plus classe mais moins directe :

"Auriez vous l'amabilité de bien vouloir mettre fin à toute activité, vous qui faites parti de la communauté appréciant l'amour sodomite et de surplus pédéraste"


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> un flic qui se prend pour un cow-boy quel que soit son ministre de tutelle?



Je pense que les flics parlent comme tout le monde.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> La personne qui s'exprime ainsi est peut-être l'interprète de la police qui a traduit l'ordre en patois ou dialecte supposé de l'interpellé , à la demande de ses supérieurs .



J'aime bien cette version aussi !!!
AAAAHHHH !!


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

Tout se perd, avant les flic lui aurait tatané les chicots plutot que de l'insulter...


----------



## Franswa (6 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir 

Je fais une tite pause :love:


----------



## duracel (6 Juin 2005)

Mes petits chats sont arrivés.


----------



## Gregg (6 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Mes petits chats sont arrivés.




des photos ?


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> des photos ?


voir la galerie photos de duracel ...


----------



## Franswa (6 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Mes petits chats sont arrivés.


 trop mignon !!!!!! T'en as combien ??? :love:


----------



## iMax (6 Juin 2005)

Fais gaffe, ils squattent la connection


----------



## iMax (6 Juin 2005)

Et après ça grandit et ça te pique ton fric 






_C'était un message du Comité Contre les Chats (C.C.C.) _


----------



## duracel (6 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> trop mignon !!!!!! T'en as combien ??? :love:



Deux frères, pour le moment ils découvrent leur nouvel univers et sont encore assez farouche...


----------



## Franswa (6 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Deux frères, pour le moment ils découvrent leur nouvel univers et sont encore assez farouche...


 :love:    moi je suis pas membre du CCC Je suis membre du CPC Comité Pour les Chats


----------



## duracel (6 Juin 2005)

Une première photo:


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Une première photo:


ils sont adorables  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2005)

Quoi c'est des tatanes comme les autres ?


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Une première photo:



Par contre pour faire une bonne terrine il faut penser à retirer les poils avant de bouillir la viande...:mouais:


----------



## katelijn (6 Juin 2005)

Mais oui, Bob


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

pffffffffff et moi qui avait prevu une soirée tranquillos ichattage !!!!!!!  

et bien nan , je dois reporter cela a demain soir !! :mouais:


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

coucou les floodeur


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juin 2005)

hello les amis!!


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

coucou sa vas?


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juin 2005)

je mets mon horloge a l'heure!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juin 2005)

encore un test horaire et je me tais


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juin 2005)

coucou


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

pas con


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

teste un deux


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

apres de nombreuses aventures, me revoila.... salut a tous.....


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

stook sa roule?


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> apres de nombreuses aventures, me revoila.... salut a tous.....



Salut Stook ! 

Bien le bonsoir à toi toys !


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

comment sa vas au foly bergere


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

ça roule !....

 toys et stargazer, pour une fois, je me couche tot, alors a bientot....


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juin 2005)

Bah le mollet est ferme, le lancer de jambe est fluide et le public applaudit, donc tout va bien !  

Et toi ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Juin 2005)

Vous qui êtes au courant de tout ou presque : à part la sortie du dernier Coldplay, j'ai raté quelque chose aujourd'hui ?


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

je fete mes 24 ans devant du taf je repart demain tot je rentre le 8 juillet

la vie est belle


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Vous qui êtes au courant de tout ou presque : à part la sortie du dernier Coldplay, j'ai raté quelque chose aujourd'hui ?



T'en demandes trop là !


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Vous qui êtes au courant de tout ou presque : à part la sortie du dernier Coldplay, j'ai raté quelque chose aujourd'hui ?




oui j ai mangé une pomme se matin


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui j ai mangé une pomme se matin


 J'ai mangé une pomme Ce matin


----------



## valoriel (7 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde

Alors, le 6 juin 2005 c'était le débarquement! Si ca continue comme ça, en août ils ouvrent un AppleStore à Paris


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

sa peut être bien


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

aller hop au lit


----------



## Avril-VII (7 Juin 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juin 2005)

Avril, la forme?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2005)

Intel


----------



## uranium (7 Juin 2005)

J'ai mangé une poire ce matin, avec un verre de lait.


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

http://www.x1e.org/sa/irock.mov moi j'ai regardé ça :love: vive iPodman


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

*bon mardiiiii !!!!!​*


un petit café pause matin ?    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juin 2005)

ouais, avec un proc Intel inside ton percolateur


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> ouais, avec un proc Intel inside ton percolateur




poste pas des choses qui fachent !!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

Allons allons robertav, tu vas pas faire ta mauvaise tête !!!

C'est bon intel, moi mon Dell va plus vite et fait moins de bruit que mon mac...

C'est une bonne nouvelle non ?


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2005)

Bon je reprend le Javascript...

allez un petit plaisir pour vous 



> <html>
> <head>
> <title>Le Javascript 7 juin Page 3bis</title>
> <script language="javascript">
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allons allons robertav, tu vas pas faire ta mauvaise tête !!!
> 
> C'est bon intel, moi mon Dell va plus vite et fait moins de bruit que mon mac...
> 
> C'est une bonne nouvelle non ?







pffffffffff tais toi !!!!!!! :hein: 


depuis que j'ai installé tiger mon mac fait aussi trop de bruit :mouais: 
(mais quand meme pas comme la puissance cosmique (pc ) de l'homme  )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ..
> 
> C'est une bonne nouvelle non ?




bonne nouvelle sa depend !!!!!  

je crois avoir lu, entre autre ,  que sa sortira une new version de msn* pour mac mais.....
*payante !!!!!!!!* :mouais: 




je m'en fiche, j'ai ichat, voir adium    



edit : et ça continue a nous prendre pour des pommes


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2005)

Bonjour.
C'est marrant comme j'ai l'impression d'être un peu pris pour un con avec ces histoires de processeur...   :mouais:    :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

Pris pour un con, je pense pas que ce sooit le cas, en tout cas pas plus qu'ailleur.

Par contre ça montre bien que les alliances qui peuvent parraitre extravagantes un jour deviennent parfois réalité le lendemain.

Mais bon, peut être que ça coutera moins cher...(rires...):rateau:


----------



## Patamach (7 Juin 2005)

un jour j'vais balancer tous ces ordis par la fenetre et plus me prendre la tête avec tout ca.
non mais.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> un jour j'vais balancer tous ces ordis par la fenetre et plus me prendre la tête avec tout ca.
> non mais.



*La voix de la Sagesse*
vient de caresser ton front mon enfant


----------



## uranium (7 Juin 2005)

Balancer un Mac par la fenêtre, au prix que ça coûte?
Toi t'es un ouf grave.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2005)

c'est étonnant le nombre "d'utilisateurs mac" (j'ose pas utiliser un autre mot !  ) qui viennent de découvrir que le but d'Apple c'est de ...... gagner de l'argent...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'es un ouf grave.



*Ton flood s'appauvrit*
mon pauvre uranium...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est étonnant le nombre "d'utilisateurs mac" qui viennent de découvrir que le but d'Apple c'est de ...... gagner de l'argent...



*Espérons en tout cas*
que les prochaines AES ne virent pas au suicide collectif....


----------



## uranium (7 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est étonnant le nombre "d'utilisateurs mac" (j'ose pas utiliser un autre mot !  ) qui viennent de découvrir que le but d'Apple c'est de ...... gagner de l'argent...




Ah bon? Je croyais que Apple vendait ses Mac à but non lucratif... Par générosité...


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

Bah à moins de tomber sur une bonbonne d'alcool un peu trop frelatée, y a pas trop de risques !


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est étonnant le nombre "d'utilisateurs mac" (j'ose pas utiliser un autre mot !  ) qui viennent de découvrir que le but d'Apple c'est de ...... gagner de l'argent...



Les autres arrivent aussi à gagner de l'argent et même beaucoup plus !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah à moins de tomber sur une bonbonne d'alcool un peu trop frelatée...



Comme si ça pouvait empecher certains...     :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2005)

*Une petite image du passé*
pour que vous n'oubliez point


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Ploum


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juin 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Salut


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juin 2005)

la forme?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

je vais a mon rdv coiffeur dans 1h....

je vais me faire teindre en quele couleur ?   

brune oki, mais le balayage je ne sais pas


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais a mon rdv coiffeur dans 1h....
> 
> je vais me faire teindre en quele couleur ?
> 
> brune oki, mais le balayage je ne sais pas


 
Balayage vert?   
violet?   
ou simplement roux...


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2005)

Dites, je m'absente quinze jour pour bosser et c'est un bazdel sans nom. Z'allez arrêter de mettre des puces dans tous les fils ouverts ?

&#8212;> zou tout le monde à la douche

non mais 

_y'a un truc spécial en ce moment ou bien ?_



warffffffffffffff !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2005)

oui apple a sorti une nouvelle clé usb


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2005)

:mouais:
_wired_ en aurait parlé, ça reste de la rumeur tout ça :rateau:

_sinon pour le dix-huit vu que j'ai enchaîné pas mal de week-end hors du domicile conjugal et qu'il faut commencer à amménager la chambre de le ch'tite à venir... et que mes journées finissent un peu tard depuis trois semaines... ben ça va pas être possible_


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

C'est l'heure de se remettre à bosser...


----------



## madlen (7 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure de se remettre à bosser...



ouaiche comme tu dis
 :sleep:


----------



## derennes (7 Juin 2005)

en tout cas ,avec le switch du ppc vers intel, ce qui est sur c'est que les nouveaux powerbooks seront sponsorisé par Durex..pasque on l'a bien dans le.....
j'suis archisupermégadeg..mine de rien!
Quand j'pense que j'ai fait switché une de mes nombreuses meufs vers un mac mini y'a quelques semaines.Now j'ai l'air de quoi?...d'une fiotte j'vous dis!..un mec qui sait pas ce qu'il raconte...je lui ai critiqué le pentium durant des lustres et hop....now je dois bouffer mon chapeau.
ca peut vivre combien de temps un mac mini? encore un futur minitel ...
pfffff..
MERCI STEEVE JOBS! JE T'AVAIS PRIS POUR OBI-WANE KÉNOBI MAIS LA J'ME REND COMPTE QUE T'ES PLUTOT LE CHANCELIER PALPATINE!


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

Il Est Autoriser De  Ne Pas Floodé Ici Ou Quoi


----------



## Bassman (7 Juin 2005)

Derennes a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas ,avec le switch du ppc vers intel, ce qui est sur c'est que les nouveaux powerbooks seront sponsorisé par Durex..pasque on l'a bien dans le.....
> j'suis archisupermégadeg..mine de rien!
> Quand j'pense que j'ai fait switché une de mes nombreuses meufs vers un mac mini y'a quelques semaines.Now j'ai l'air de quoi?...d'une fiotte j'vous dis!..un mec qui sait pas ce qu'il raconte...je lui ai critiqué le pentium durant des lustres et hop....now je dois bouffer mon chapeau.
> ca peut vivre combien de temps un mac mini? encore un futur minitel ...
> ...


Voila et moi j'suis suisse


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

se soir teuf je fête mes 24 années de connerie   demain depart 6H30 donc le mieux s'est encore de pas dormir


----------



## madlen (7 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas ,avec le switch du ppc vers intel, ce qui est sur c'est que les nouveaux powerbooks seront sponsorisé par Durex..pasque on l'a bien dans le.....
> j'suis archisupermégadeg..mine de rien!
> Quand j'pense que j'ai fait switché une de mes nombreuses meufs vers un mac mini y'a quelques semaines.Now j'ai l'air de quoi?...d'une fiotte j'vous dis!..un mec qui sait pas ce qu'il raconte...je lui ai critiqué le pentium durant des lustres et hop....now je dois bouffer mon chapeau.
> ca peut vivre combien de temps un mac mini? encore un futur minitel ...
> ...



Wwaaaaarffff la honte  

Bin moi j'ai pas fais mieux... :rose:


----------



## valoriel (7 Juin 2005)

Faîtes le plein de mac dans 2 ans ça vaudra une fortune!!

Les derniers PPC de l'histoire


----------



## jahrom (7 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> une de mes nombreuses meufs



Dieu te punie de tes infidélités voilà tout....

Ce sera 2 "avé marie" et 3 "notre père qui êtes au cieux"...


----------



## bouilla (7 Juin 2005)

Tien macgé est pas encore éteint


----------



## MrStone (7 Juin 2005)

c'est l'ébullition ici, on se croirait presque dans les forums techniques   :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'ébullition ici, on se croirait presque dans les forums techniques   :rateau:



ya de ça, oui... ça sent le desespoir, la frustration, la deception...
...
faudrait voir a ouvrir les fenetres...


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

hey, les filles, y'a un nouveau  forum à floudre


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

sinon elle est trop belle la citation du jour, je crois que je vais me la mettre en signature :

La citation du jour :
« Diablo est tellement ennuyeux au bout d?un moment. Tout ce que tu fais c?est cliquer, cliquer et encore cliquer. On se croirait sur un Mac ! »

Anonyme


----------



## Malow (7 Juin 2005)

C'est pas l'heure de la SIESTE pour CERTAINS ici???!!!


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

Au fait ? Ça a quoi de si terrible de changer de fournisseur de processeur ??? 

C'est bien de ça dont il est question dans le forum Intel et mac ?


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas l'heure de la SIESTE pour CERTAINS ici???!!!


 Où tu veux, quand tu veux


----------



## Bassman (7 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Au fait ? Ça a quoi de si terrible de changer de fournisseur de processeur ???
> 
> C'est bien de ça dont il est question dans le forum Intel et mac ?


 Bah fondamentalement, pas grand chose d'alarmant. Mais ca a des incidences non negligeables quand meme.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Au fait ? Ça a quoi de si terrible de changer de fournisseur de processeur ???
> 
> C'est bien de ça dont il est question dans le forum Intel et mac ?




ben on dirait bien que ca va etre horrib' dis donc...
c'est l'armageddon, le chaos rampant vient lentement a nous, sous la forme d'un pentium geant a la gueule grande ouverte remplie de...
...
remplie de plein de trucs horrib'!


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

depuis quand se dradada est serieux


----------



## Malow (7 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Où tu veux, quand tu veux



Une sieste dans un bocal...
Ca fait un très beau titre de roman.


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Au fait ? Ça a quoi de si terrible de changer de fournisseur de processeur ???
> 
> C'est bien de ça dont il est question dans le forum Intel et mac ?



T'inquiète Lumai ! c'est juste un sujet que Golf a lancé avec son pote Steve pour qu'on est un sujet de discussion lors de notre prochain repas 
Il avait peur qu'on n'ait plus de sujets de discussion 

_(je rigole Golf, pas taper hein ?)_


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

il en a surtout marre qu'on parle jamais de mac


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète Lumai ! c'est juste un sujet que Golf a lancé avec son pote Steve pour qu'on est un sujet de discussion lors de notre prochain repas
> Il avait peur qu'on n'ait plus de sujets de discussion
> 
> _(je rigole Golf, pas taper hein ?)_



Ouf !!!
J'croyais qu'on allait tous déswitcher malgré nous  !!! 

Tu crois qu'on sera _obligés_ d'en parler, hein ? :affraid:


----------



## Malow (7 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il en a surtout marre qu'on parle jamais de mac



C'est vrai, la derniere fois qu'on est venu, il n'y a pas eu une seule allusion au mac. j'trouve ca plutot rassurant...


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, la derniere fois qu'on est venu, il n'y a pas eu une seule allusion au mac. j'trouve ca plutot rassurant...



je trouve qu'on a parlé de plein d'autres choses beaucoup plus intéressantes !


----------



## Malow (7 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je trouve qu'on a parlé de plein d'autres choses beaucoup plus intéressantes !



Et c'est pas fini!!!


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

parlon bien parlon Q


ok je me casse


----------



## NED (7 Juin 2005)

Non c'est pas fini.... allez tiens une chtite histoire de pilier de bar :

Un gars meurt et se retrouve en enfer. Vraiment il ne comprend pas pourquoi et ça l'attriste. Alors qu'il est en face du gardien des portes de l'enfer (ça doit être Zoul ou l'équivalent de St Pierre), il se dit: 
"Je sais que je ne me suis pas toujours bien conduit, mais je n'aurais jamais pensé que ça me ferait aboutir ici." 
A ce moment, le gardien lui demande: 
- Il y a un problème? Vous avez vraiment l'air triste. Vous êtes déçu peut-être? 
le gars: - Qu'est-ce que vous croyez?! Me voila en enfer. Si j'avais su...
le gardien: - L'enfer n'est pas si mal que vous le pensez. Vous y prendrez beaucoup de plaisir.
Par exemple, vous aimez boire? 
Le gars: - Bien sûr que j'aime l'alcool! 
Le gardien: - Alors vous adorerez les Lundis. Le lundi on boit toute une mer d'alcool. Vous aurez du whisky, du rhum de la téquila, de la bière, du gin, ou autre chose encore. Et tout ça à volonté. La fête dure toute la nuit. Oui vraiment, vous serez fous des lundis. 
Vous fumez? 
Le gars: - Oui je fume la cigarette. 
Le gardien: - Eh bien vous adorerez les Mardis. Le mardi est le jour où l'on fume. Des cigares les plus raffinés aux cigarettes les plus fines. Vous fumez autant que vous voulez sans vous soucier d'attraper le cancer parce que vous êtes DÉJÀ mort! Si c'est pas bath ça?! Vraiment, le mardi sera un jour que vous aimerez. 
Vous vous droguez? 
Le gars: - ben, j'ai un peu essayé quand j'étais plus jeune. 
Le gardien: - Ah vous aimerez aussi les mercredis. c'est le jour des drogues. Vous pourrez essayer toutes les drogues qui existent, et sans vous soucier d'enfreindre la loi ou de l'overdose parce que vous êtes déjà mort. Oui, vous aimerez les mercredis. 
Vous aimez jouer? Le gars: - Oui j'aime jouer!
Le gardien: - Ah que vous aimerez les jeudis, car ce jour là, l'enfer est un vrai casino: Black jack, craps, poker, mais aussi les paris, les courses de chevaux, Tout ce qui se joue! Vous aimerez réellement les jeudis.
Vous êtes gay?
Le gars: - Ben, non.
Le gardien: - Oh , vous allez détester les vendredis...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Boum


----------



## Patamach (7 Juin 2005)

Un Copier/Coller d'un chat IRC 

  #20 *[+*(56)*-]* 
<Clem-Away> Chrisman : tu peux passer chez domina, me prendre une indian et des kickn chicken et venir jusque dans le 17eme stp ?
<Chrisman> Clem-Away : bien sûr, et puis je te chanterai du Diams en bermuda dans ta cuisine après
<Clem-Away> Chrisman : si tu veux
<Clem-Away> j'irai manger dans le salon


 keskon rigole quand même :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (7 Juin 2005)

bonjour les floodeurs


----------



## Patamach (7 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonjour les floodeurs



salut miss


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

:sleep: ,  bonne journée, j'ai assuré une presentation Powerpoint , du tonnerre....
bon, je fini de trier ces P**** de photos et je suis au top....


----------



## Avril-VII (7 Juin 2005)

à tous.
Stook, tu es une star, ma commande est partie aujourd'hui !


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> à tous.
> Stook, tu es une star, ma commande est partie aujourd'hui !



.....

je te l'avais dit......
faut dire que je commence a les connaitre à l'apple store...

bonne nouvelle, tu doit etre encore au taquet...


----------



## maiwen (7 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> à tous.
> Stook, tu es une star, ma commande est partie aujourd'hui !


il suffisait d'un peu de patience


----------



## Avril-VII (7 Juin 2005)

Maiwen
:love:
Hé oui, de la patience, c'était ce qui me manquait, c'est la fin de mes soucis, je doit recevoir la commande vendredi ou lundi je pense...

Oui, la pour être au taquet, quand j'ai vu Apple dans les mails...
Il y avait le mail du service client, qui mer épondait que le paiement avait été accepté et juste en dessous, la notification d'envoit avec l'entête apple... Là j'ai dit ouf !


----------



## maiwen (7 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen
> :love:
> Hé oui, de la patience, c'était ce qui me manquait, c'est la fin de mes soucis, je doit recevoir la commande vendredi ou lundi je pense...


compte vendredi prochain d'après alors


----------



## Avril-VII (7 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> compte vendredi prochain d'après alors



Ecoute, c'est pas faux parceque pour le "expédier en 24H ils repasseront...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

mais non, c'est ça 24heures, il ne font rien du Jeudi à Mardi....


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2005)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça mais il me manque 7 coups de boules...


----------



## maiwen (7 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas tout ça mais il me manque 7 coups de boules...


c'est donnant-donnant fab'mossieur    

ouais 'fin...

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Fab'Fab.


désolée


----------



## Avril-VII (7 Juin 2005)

Je peux les prendre ?


----------



## MrStone (7 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas tout ça mais il me manque 7 coups de boules...




Combien ???
 


Plus que deux


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est donnant-donnant fab'mossieur
> 
> ouais 'fin...
> 
> ...



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen.


----------



## maiwen (7 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Combien ???
> 
> 
> 
> Plus que deux


MossieurPierre  

hihi Fab'Mossieur ... ben c'est facheux tout ça ... on à l'air bien maintenant


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Combien ???
> 
> 
> 
> Plus que deux



J'ai rien dit, moi...
 


 JE SUIS UNE SUPERSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAR


----------



## maiwen (7 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien dit, moi...
> 
> 
> 
> JE SUIS UNE SUPERSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAR


mais alors tu avais menti ?   il t'en manquait moins que ça


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas tout ça mais il me manque 7 coups de boules...




arrete de demander.......tu as reçu le quota (et meme plus) demandé       :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je peux les prendre ?










> plafffff , boummmmm voila  :love:


----------



## Patamach (7 Juin 2005)

news pour nos amis étudiants:

"De jeunes savoyards ont mis au point et commencent à commercialiser un logiciel de détection des plagiats sur internet, permettant de démasquer les "copier-coller" dans les travaux des étudiants de l'enseignement supérieur."

C'est fini de rien f***** à l'école.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

au fait , nouvelle couleur cheveux prune/violine

en fait , je suis rentrée moche chez le coiff
et je suis ressortie plus moche encore


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au fait , nouvelle couleur cheveux prune/violine
> 
> en fait , je suis rentrée moche chez le coiff
> et je suis ressortie plus moche encore


s'est se que dit ma mere a chaque  foi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

a propose de intel:
on va aussi erediter des ses virus ?


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a propose de intel:
> on va aussi erediter des ses virus ?



possible merde vas y avoir besion d'anti virus qui pompe des resources


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2005)

non je sors couvert


----------



## Gregg (7 Juin 2005)

Coucou a toutes et tous , 


Ca faisait longtemps !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a propose de intel:
> on va aussi erediter des ses virus ?



Arrêtez de délirer !

Tant de lieux communs me file le vertige !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

Toys, va faire un tour par ici...


----------



## derennes (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez de délirer !
> 
> Tant de lieux communs me file le vertige !!!



MIne de rien, Tu dragues toi mon salaud!





BRETAGNE EN FORCE


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> possible merde vas y avoir besion d'anti virus qui pompe des resources




tu as fait un tour par ici?   



*bon annif !!!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



edit : stok m'a pris en vitesse


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez de délirer !
> 
> Tant de lieux communs me file le vertige !!!





donc pas de virus !!!!!!  

merciiiiiiiiii de cette bonne nouvelle mon cher !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc pas de virus !!!!!!
> 
> merciiiiiiiiii de cette bonne nouvelle mon cher !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



J'ai passé des années avec un PC avec un proc intel dedans.

Au début avec windows c'était tranquille.

Aprés il fallait juste prendre certaines précautions.

Et de toute façon une fois passé sous linux plus de soucis (ou presque, en tout cas comparable à OS X), les virus c'est un faut problème, et j'espère que ça n'a pas été un motif de switch pour certains.

La probabilité de choper des merdes est fonction de l'OS.


----------



## MrStone (7 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> MossieurPierre
> 
> hihi Fab'Mossieur ... ben c'est facheux tout ça ... on à l'air bien maintenant




 kenavo wen-mai  

Prête pour la philo ?
Toujours dans les révisions à ce que je vois  :rateau:



@la superstar en herbe : alors, ça fait comment ? :love:


----------



## maiwen (7 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> kenavo wen-mai
> 
> Prête pour la philo ?
> Toujours dans les révisions à ce que je vois  :rateau:


ouais canivo ... je révise trop beaucoup  :mouais: j'ai lu des trucs ce matin, je sais même pas ce que c'était ... de la philo mais je me rappelle plus ...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc pas de virus !!!!!!
> 
> merciiiiiiiiii de cette bonne nouvelle mon cher !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Que ça ne t'empèche pas de tomber l'futal !

Chérie, chérie...

Guillotine à boudin de mes fantasmes.

Presse purée de mes rêves.

Passoire filtrant mes désirs.

Rouleau à patisseries de mes pates trop levées.

Planche à découper mes envies.

Couteau à desosser mes fantomes.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais canivo ... je révise trop beaucoup  :mouais: j'ai lu des trucs ce matin, je sais même pas ce que c'était ... de la philo mais je me rappelle plus ...



Pfff le bac c'est facile, va plutot jouer dehors !!!


----------



## maiwen (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pfff le bac c'est facile, va plutot jouer dehors !!!


ouais, ça sera facile quand ca sera passé    mais pour l'instant ...  :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais, ça sera facile quand ca sera passé    mais pour l'instant ...  :hein:



Pour l'instant tu bédolles dans ton futal hein, petite carne !!!!



J'adoooooore l'abstrait !!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au début avec windows c'était tranquille.
> 
> Aprés il fallait juste prendre certaines précautions.
> 
> La probabilité de choper des merdes est fonction de l'OS.





fiston a telechargé des jeux nitendo , resultat : 
gros virus dans un jeux qui n'arrete pas de faire redemarrer son ordi  :mouais: 


voila, bioman doit maint voir comment l'enlever et lui acheter
a lui aussi un antivirus


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La probabilité de choper des merdes est fonction de l'OS.



Ça, c'est une confession de sodomite !


----------



## maiwen (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> petite carne !!!


oh :'), tu me rappelles un ami quand tu dis ça ...   glandu, c'est toi ?  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

Qu'il aille jouer dehors, s'il chope la varicelle c'est un genre de virus on a qu'une fois.


----------



## derennes (7 Juin 2005)

vous lire c'est aussi interessant que la météo.
soyez bons, ventresaintgris!
je compte sur vous!

BZh team pawer klan


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est une confession de sodomite !



C'est toi qui va l'avoir dans l'OS si tu continues à me chercher viel carne..

(J'aime bien carne en ce moment...)


----------



## maiwen (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui va l'avoir dans l'OS si tu continues à me chercher viel carne..
> 
> (J'aime bien carne en ce moment...)


ça me fait un point commun avec le Doc comme ça  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

que cela peut me gonfler au plus haut point
les raleurs qui n'aiment pas ces pages !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

si cela est ennuyant , pourquoi lire alors ?????? :mouais: 

allez vous faire cuir un gros OEUF !!!!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2005)

ça c'est un post intéressant ...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> vous lire c'est aussi interessant que la météo.
> soyez bons, ventresaintgris!
> je compte sur vous!
> 
> BZh team pawer klan



Le monsieur réclame sont supo au piment oiseau (pour la beauté du regard...) qu'on lui donne satisfaction afin qu'il puisse aller bédoller plus loin !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2005)

j'aurais mieux fais de rafraichir avant de poster


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> (J'aime bien carne en ce moment...)






n'oublie pas le cili


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> que cela peut me gonfler au plus haut point
> les raleurs qui n'aiment pas ces pages !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> si cela est ennuyant , pourquoi lire alors ?????? :mouais:
> ...



En parlant de faire cuire un oeuf...

Tu connais l'tarif, allez bobonne en cuisine, et avec le sourire !


----------



## yvos (7 Juin 2005)

ça roule?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais mieux fais de rafraichir avant de poster



pourquoi ?... ça le fait aussi...


----------



## derennes (7 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais mieux fais de rafraichir avant de poster



t'as le look castorama toi,non?
je t'imagine déja en jog-pantoufle en train de trainer ton caddie a auchan le samedi apres midi!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de faire cuire un oeuf...
> 
> Tu connais l'tarif, allez bobonne en cuisine, et avec le sourire !






.......et tu me puniras pas si je crame ta casserole preferé?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'as le look castorama toi,non?
> je t'imagine déja en jog-pantoufle en train de trainer ton caddie a auchan le samedi apres midi!



C'est un fake !!!!

C'est pas possible autrement !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'as le look castorama toi,non?
> je t'imagine déja en jog-pantoufle en train de trainer ton caddie a auchan le samedi apres midi!



c'est marrant ce besoin qu'ont les marins de faire des phrases...    :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .......et tu me puniras pas si je crame ta casserole preferé?



Biensur chérie !! :love:

Qu'est ce que tu preferres, le torchon mouillé, la ceinture, le filet à provision ?

Ou peut être veux tu mettre ta combinaison de la CRAMPE ???


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Biensur chérie !! :love:
> 
> Qu'est ce que tu preferres, le torchon mouillé, la ceinture, le filet à provision ?
> 
> Ou peut être veux tu mettre ta combinaison de la CRAMPE ???




vu que c'est comme cela  nada,, rien cuisine ce soir

tu vas m'inviter au resto .......et plus vite que cela !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'as le look castorama toi,non?
> je t'imagine déja en jog-pantoufle en train de trainer ton caddie a auchan le samedi apres midi!


t'es mignon petiot, mais non, je vais à la migros.


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il aille jouer dehors, s'il chope la varicelle c'est un genre de virus on a qu'une fois.



Bah non justement ! 
Celui là une fois que tu l'as c'est comme l'herpès, à vie !!! 
Il te lache plus.
Et quand il a le malheur de se réveiller ça fait un zona... :rateau: 

:hosto:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vu que c'est comme cela  nada,, rien cuisine ce soir
> 
> tu vas m'inviter au resto .......et plus vite que cela !!!!



Ma femme me supplie de rester manger à la maison !

Moi si je m'écoutais, je mangerais toujours dehors... mais c'est un peu cher à terme...


----------



## Malow (7 Juin 2005)

il est flippant ce fil....combinaison de la CRAMPE.....Herpès....beurk...quelle horreur.......


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme me supplie de rester manger à la maison !
> 
> Moi si je m'écoutais, je mangerais toujours dehors... mais c'est un peu cher à terme...






maintenant tout le monde va savoir pourquoi tu m'as choisie comme maitresse   

je suis exactement le contraire de ta femme !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant tout le monde va savoir pourquoi tu m'as choisie comme maitresse
> 
> je suis exactement le contraire de ta femme !!!



ça n'a rien de sexuel donc finalement ?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> il est flippant ce fil....combinaison de la CRAMPE.....Herpès....beurk...quelle horreur.......



Meuh non, allez fait pas ta mijorée, et mordille moi le gros orteil...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ça n'a rien de sexuel donc finalement ?



Rien non.

C'est la bouffe qui me tient moi...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Hmm des frites


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rien non.
> 
> C'est la bouffe qui me tient moi...



c'est vrai que c'est important...


----------



## Malow (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non, allez fait pas ta mijorée, et mordille moi le gros orteil...



Lequel?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> il est flippant ce fil....combinaison de la CRAMPE.....Herpès....beurk...quelle horreur.......


y a même des filles qui veulent se marier


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

hummmm !!!!! envie de nems  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Hmm des frites


mon gars change de lubrifiant, cette température c'est pas normal


----------



## Malow (7 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a même des filles qui veulent se marier



Y a bien des hommes qui veulent se pacser!!! 
 :love:


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

Mangez des frites...


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mangez des frites...



tu me donne fain


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hummmm !!!!! envie de nems  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


nem = non entrée en matière


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu me donne fain


 Bon anniversaire   :love:   !!!!!!!!! Et si tu as faiM, y faut aller manger...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

je me retrouve seule ici, dans le salon devant mon ordi.....

cela n'est pas plus mal , il y a trop de monde autour de moi en ce moment et j'ai envie d'etre seule mais:

bioman est de sortie, sympa , au lieu de m'ammener avec il a demandé cela a fiston   

fifille a decidé de preparer elle meme a manger   : pour elle et pour sa grand-mere ..... et moi ?   


ben, moi je me retrouve ici me demandant  ce que je fout encore dans cette maison


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juin 2005)

pas le moral Princess ? un peu de flood et ca ira mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me retrouve seule ici, dans le salon devant mon ordi.....
> 
> cela n'est pas plus mal , il y a trop de monde autour de moi en ce moment et j'ai envie d'etre seule mais:
> 
> ...



En plus Steve à déconné grave... 
Je voullais m'acheter un mac pour ne pas avoir une machin complètement obsolète au bout de 3 ans.... arg.... sale journée....


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me retrouve seule ici, dans le salon devant mon ordi.....
> 
> cela n'est pas plus mal , il y a trop de monde autour de moi en ce moment et j'ai envie d'etre seule mais:
> 
> ...


commande une pizza et fait un chat suave avec moi


----------



## duracel (7 Juin 2005)

De retour du boulot, je savoure une bière.


----------



## Avril-VII (7 Juin 2005)

Tout le monde...



			
				TNT a dit:
			
		

> 07 juin 2005 	19:54 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 07 juin 2005 	18:41 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 07 juin 2005 	18:40 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Passed Through Transit Point


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Hmm le bon vin de pays :love:


----------



## duracel (7 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Hmm le bon vin de pays :love:



Ça n'existe pas.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2005)

*APÉROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

 :love: 
 :love: 
 :love: 





*​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'existe pas.



*Détrompe-toi*


----------



## duracel (7 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Détrompe-toi*



Ben, détrompe-moi alors.


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant tout le monde va savoir pourquoi tu m'as choisie comme maitresse
> je suis exactement le contraire de ta femme !!!



Totalement entre nous ma chérie...
_[Mode Alain Proviste rentre chez lui ON]Ah ben je vois qu'on s'amuse bien pendant que je bosse    :mouais: Moi qui croyais que j'étais le seul dans le couple à tromper l'autre me voilà bien...  et avec Sonnyboy en plus. Ma Princesse, tu m'épates là...  [Mode Alain Proviste rentre chez lui OFF]_


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *APÉROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> :love:
> :love:
> ...




T'as l'air en forme ce soir... 
Et tu bois quoi à ton apéro...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> T'as l'air en forme ce soir...
> Et tu bois quoi à ton apéro...



*là je me bois*
un petite Jenlain


:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ben, détrompe-moi alors.



*Ben il ne te reste plus qu'à descendre dans le sud*
pour qu'on se fasse une dégustation


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *là je me bois*
> un petite Jenlain
> 
> 
> :love:


Il t'en reste un fond pour moi


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juin 2005)

C'est une comme ça (5L) ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Il t'en reste un fond pour moi




*Même réponse*
qu'à Duracel


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

tiens, fin d'apero, je vais finir les curly®....


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juin 2005)

on a presque eu 1/2h de pause entre 2 posts... historique


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

mais il n'y a personne ici...?.....


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais il n'y a personne ici...?.....


même pas moi ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais il n'y a personne ici...?.....



*je ne peux pas boire un coup et poster en même temps*
J'ai trop peur pour mon clavier...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *je ne peux pas boire un coup et poster en même temps*
> J'ai trop peur pour mon clavier...



boire, je sais faire mais les cacahuetes sur le clavier.....ça c'est chiant....


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

Salut ! lepurfilsdelasagesse    

Salut à tous    

hello, hello, je rentre du boulot.....la la la


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Salut ! lepurfilsdelasagesse
> 
> Salut à tous
> 
> hello, hello, je rentre du boulot.....la la la



 salut Megaman......


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

ou du café ?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juin 2005)

Les Floodeurs, les vrais, ceux qui restent quand y'a plus personne 
A demain, soyez sages


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

@+.....

bon, je vais me refaire un presentation Power point pour demain....


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Les Floodeurs, les vrais, ceux qui restent quand y'a plus personne :




  en voilà une signature....ça me donne des idées


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

C'est fait


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

hep hep les amiches je suis au taf encore


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> en voilà une signature....ça me donne des idées



c'est vrai que ça le fait....du coup, je depasse les 4700 ce soir....


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai queça le fait....d'ailleurs, je depasse les 4700 ce soir....




ok sa vas floodé


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hep hep les amiches je suis au taf encore



Bravo ... 24 ans ! dans un an tu en auras 25


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ok sa vas floodé



10 posts, c'est de la rigolade....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

......j'ai passé 2h au tel avec une amie....... et vous?


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

9.....


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ......j'ai passé 2h au tel avec une amie....... et vous?



Avec qui ???


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

mariée ? 
Belle ?
Disponible ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Avec qui ???



avec amie gagas des chiens.....l'autre , avec mari cretin , est en vacance !!


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ......j'ai passé 2h au tel avec une amie....... et vous?



Et au fait, quelle couleur ?.....le coiffeur


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ......j'ai passé 2h au tel avec une amie....... et vous?



et moi non....


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec mari cretin , est en vacance !!



Ouf ! c'est pas moi, j'travaille


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et au fait, quelle couleur ?.....le coiffeur




prune/violine....... la couleur est belle , moi je suis moche


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

Y a comme de l'ambiance ici  :love:


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec amie gagas des chiens



ouaf ! j'ai p'tet mes chances...


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> prune/violine....... la couleur est belle , moi je suis moche


 C'est malin de dire ça...


----------



## Spyro (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis moche


meuh non meuh non  :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> ouaf ! j'ai p'tet mes chances...


 nan, les chiens bouffent les canards


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> prune/violine....... la couleur est belle , moi je suis moche




NON T'AS PAS LE DROIT DE DIRE çA


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> nan, les chiens bouffent les canards



ouais, mais si j'me déguise en chien ... alors !


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> NON T'AS PAS LE DROIT DE DIRE çA


 la couleur....éventuellement ....mais pas toi !


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> ouais, mais si j'me déguise en chien ... alors !


 ouais, à ce moment là, ça peut marcher


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ouais, à ce moment là, ça peut marcher



tu crois ?


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> tu crois ?


 En fait, maintenant que je vois ce que ça donne... Ça va sentir le canard quand même, la truffe du chien est sensible à l'odeur !!!
Et même si il sent rien, tu ne pourras rien tenter sans enlever ta combinaison donc c'est mort


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

celui là est plus beau


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> celui là est plus beau


 uep mais il est pas déguisé en chien


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> uep mais il est pas déguisé en chien





mais il a la combinaison de pinguin blanc !!


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais il a la combinaison de pinguin blanc !!


 Tu crois que un chien peut tomber amoureux d'un pingouin ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

sonny est bien tombé amoureux de moi   

comme quoi tout peut arriver


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

C'a marche bien avec les chats....!!!!! alors...


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sonny est bien tombé amoureux de moi
> 
> comme quoi tout peut arriver


 C'est vrai tu as raison   :love:


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> C'a marche bien avec les chats....!!!!! alors...


 Ouais, mais ce qui n'est pas dit après la photo, c'est que le chat a bouffé les deux canards...
D'ailleurs, on voit bien qu'il louche dessus


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

Franswa, Robertav, spiderman....


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais ce qui n'est pas dit après la photo, c'est que le chat a bouffé les deux canards...
> D'ailleurs, on voit bien qu'il louche dessus



nan, si il louche il en voit 4


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sonny est bien tombé amoureux de moi
> 
> comme quoi tout peut arriver



Un jour tu viendras à moi, comme la vache va au taureau... (hum..hum...) !!!


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

stuck


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un jour tu viendras à moi, comme la vache va au taureau... (hum..hum...) !!!




pour te faire la cuisine?   






 stook :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

Tu pourras me faire ce que tu veux, du moment que c'est fait avec le coeur...

Non j'rigole, tu penses, je t'attacherai à une structure de bambou...


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un jour tu viendras à moi, comme la vache va au taureau... (hum..hum...) !!!



avec sa nouvelle coloration cheveutesque....ça va faire vache Milka


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je t'attacherai à une structure de bambou...




ça me va......du moment qu'il soit pas trop pres du four !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourras me faire ce que tu veux, du moment que c'est fait avec le coeur...
> 
> Non j'rigole, tu penses, je t'attacherai à une structure de bambou...



tiens, voila l'abraseur amoureux...et sa promise....je paierai cher pour les voir en vrai au meme moment....


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Franswa, Robertav, spiderman....


 Salut Stook 

Moi aussi, j'aimerais voir la réaction en réel  mais pas possible...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça me va......du moment qu'il soit pas trop pres du four !!



nan le four c'est pour la bouffe...

mélange pas le boulot et le plaisir...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Salut Stook
> 
> Moi aussi, j'aimerais voir la réaction en réel  mais pas possible...



Et non, pas possible..


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

Si si


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et non, pas possible..


  Bientot, y aura la télétransportation... Enfin j'espère


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai tu as raison   :love:


 comme quoi, tout peut arriver


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

>


 T'as fait vite !!!


----------



## kathy h (7 Juin 2005)

bonsoir les enfants


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir les enfants


 Salut !!!


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir les enfants




Salut   

Dûr...


----------



## valoriel (7 Juin 2005)

soir tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

J'me taperais bien une camomille


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> soir tout le monde


----------



## valoriel (7 Juin 2005)

400 pages  

Plus que 100 et ce thread va fermer


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> J'me taperais bien une camomille


 Ramène moi un truc pour faire "gloup gloup" aussi


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 400 pages
> 
> Plus que 100 et ce thread va fermer


 Je sais, c'est pour ça que j'en profites pour dire mes conneries  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ramène moi un truc pour faire "gloup gloup" aussi


----------



## valoriel (7 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, c'est pour ça que j'en profites pour dire mes conneries  :love:


 soir Franswa

A nous deux on peut passer le cap des 500 cette nuit   

Quel temps sur Nantes?


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

>


 Heu... ça, ça fait pas Gloup Gloup !!!!  OUILLE !!!!!


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> soir Franswa
> 
> A nous deux on peut passer le cap des 500 cette nuit
> 
> Quel temps sur Nantes?


 :affraid:

Il y a des règles au floude !  

pas les parents, pas les affaires, pas la meteo !


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> soir Franswa
> 
> A nous deux on peut passer le cap des 500 cette nuit
> 
> Quel temps sur Nantes?


 Mais je vais pas tarder...  Vers minuit, je vais aller dormir, faut pas que j'oublie que je suis en stage...


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> J'me taperais bien une camomille


 pourquoi j'ai lu :

je me taperais bien une camille ?


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> Il y a des règles au floude !
> 
> pas les parents, pas les affaires, pas la meteo !


 et pas de POISSON


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi j'ai lu :
> 
> je me taperais bien une camille ?


 moi aussi, j'ai lu ça en premier


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi j'ai lu :
> 
> je me taperais bien une camille ?



ou, une carmelite....


----------



## valoriel (7 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi j'ai lu :
> 
> je me taperais bien une camille ?


Je préfèrerais maïwen :love:


----------



## kathy h (7 Juin 2005)

et moi un grand verre de ..... ....






.................................menthe à l'eau


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je préfèrerais maïwen :love:


 Nan, gaston il a déjà mademoiselle Jeanne


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et moi un grand verre de ..... ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Trop bon le Pipper Mint :love:


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> ou, une carmelite....


 pervers !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> &#8230;ça fait pas Gloup Gloup !!!!&#8230;



Mais si&#8230;


----------



## Franswa (7 Juin 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Mais si&#8230;


 Tu es donc l'entarteur ???  :love: Le vrai ? L'unique ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Non


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pervers !



Non, c'était un voeux pieux....avec un x !


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Non


 pas gloup pas gloup


----------



## Xman (7 Juin 2005)




----------



## Franswa (8 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

>


  Glop Glop


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Juin 2005)

glip glop bonne nuit


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

j ai fini de bossé !

sa fait du bien

aller hop on remet ça dans 8 heures.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j ai fini de bossé !
> 
> sa fait du bien
> 
> aller hop on remet ça dans 8 heures.



T'as pas fini de bosser le Français en tout cas...


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas fini de bosser le Français en tout cas...



oui monsieur l abraszif j ai pas fini

et alors l'erreure est humain


----------



## Malow (8 Juin 2005)

ce fut mou ce soir!!!  
Bonne nuit tout le monde!!!


----------



## jahrom (8 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ce fut mou ce soir!!!





Ah bah merci...sympa... :rose:


----------



## Malow (8 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah merci...sympa... :rose:



pour la bonne nuit, de rien...


----------



## jahrom (8 Juin 2005)

Oh toi ! Soleil du midi,
qui fait rougir mes citrouilles...

Donnes moi un peu d'eau,
pour me laver les...

(et la je trouve pas la suite....):hein:


----------



## Malow (8 Juin 2005)

les nouilles...


----------



## NED (8 Juin 2005)

Drôle Toys!!!
Avec ton avatar du ptit chat tout mignon qui dort, on te croirait calme et on pense a des choses douces...
Lol quand on clique sur les liens de ta signature!!!


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Juin 2005)

Et hop ! J'ai passé les 800 posts !

​


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et alors l'erreure est humain


et même francophone


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

J'ai le pentium qui me démange


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Drôle Toys!!!
> Avec ton avatar du ptit chat tout mignon qui dort, on te croirait calme et on pense a des choses douces...
> Lol quand on clique sur les liens de ta signature!!!


 
T'as bien fait d'en parler, j'viens de m'appercevoir que je me suis encore demerdé comme un con et que je pourrais pas aller au Fury Fest


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2005)




----------



## MrStone (8 Juin 2005)

merci à tous les généreux donateurs qui m'ont permis de mettre enfin un pied à l'olympe et de bouler à +1


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> merci à tous les généreux donateurs qui m'ont permis de mettre enfin un pied à l'olympe et de bouler à +1


 

salut


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

on se lève tranquillement, on allume son mac un peu plus vite, on lance safari ... merde le modem ... on recommence ... safari... macgé...le bar des floodeurs... 402 pages   ...qué pasa en la pagina 399.. on lit... et là !!   page 400...


			
				gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> J'me taperais bien une camomille





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je préfèrerais maïwen :love:



naméo !!!    :hein: ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2005)

*Maiwen, il y a un problème....*
Pas un seul coucou dans ton message


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Maiwen, il y a un problème....*
> Pas un seul coucou dans ton message


oui je m'en suis rendue compte après ma la flemme d'éditer  :rose:   et puis de toute façon ... jsuis une rebelle moi , je dis pas coucou


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

naméo


----------



## MrStone (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut


 
 Salut Yvos


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> naméo


hey !!! naméo©   ...naméo ...  :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> merci à tous les généreux donateurs qui m'ont permis de mettre enfin un pied à l'olympe et de bouler à +1



Vas-y, etrenne ton +1 sur moi :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juin 2005)

les flooders


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> les flooders


 

salut


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey !!! naméo©   ...naméo ...  :rose:




 bonjour jolie maiwen :love:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

gKatarn, Yvos, MossieurPierre   
il fait beau  :love:  

tiens coucou mackie


----------



## MrStone (8 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y, etrenne ton +1 sur moi :casse:



Rheuuuuu.... tu connais l'histoire du "Quand soudain, plus d'munitions !"


ben voilà :rose:

Mais je prends bonne note de ta requête et espère y réserver une issue favorable dans un délais raisonnable


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> gKatarn, Yvos, MossieurPierre
> il fait beau :love:
> 
> tiens coucou mackie


 
ça caille un peu sur panam', mais bon, on va pas se plaindre...ya la chaleur du RER


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

tous à poil j'allume mon pentium


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Mais je prends bonne note de ta requête et espère y réserver une issue favorable dans un délais raisonnable


 
iso 9002.


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça caille un peu sur panam', mais bon, on va pas se plaindre...ya la chaleur du RER


je sais pas je suis chez moi, au chaud-mais-pas-trop-quand-même et puis ça va très bien


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tous à poil j'allume mon pentium


 
va falloir s'y faire


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2005)

* les cousins*


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas je suis chez moi, au chaud-mais-pas-trop-quand-même et puis ça va très bien




chez maiwen :love:


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> * les cousins*


 
Plutôt pas mal ce mac...mais quelle idée d'avoir mis un fond d'écran Dell


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

Salut , c dur de se reveiller a cette heure ci , je vous jure


----------



## MrStone (8 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tous à poil j'allume mon pentium



Chouette !!! On pourra faire griller des marshmallows ??? :love: :love:


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

les petits loups tout vas bien en se jour de 8 juin

je fait des rimes dès le matin sa sen le truc en 1


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> les petits loups tout vas bien en se jour de 8 juin
> 
> je fait des rimes dès le matin sa sen le truc en 1





*on peut jouer à faire des rimes*
en ....aphe


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Chouette !!! On pourra faire griller des marshmallows ??? :love: :love:


pas bien de se moquer des macs comme ça


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Drôle Toys!!!
> Avec ton avatar du ptit chat tout mignon qui dort, on te croirait calme et on pense a des choses douces...
> Lol quand on clique sur les liens de ta signature!!!



mais je suis d'un naturel très calme j aime la musique calme aussi (tien la je suis sur un electro shipher) s'est mon boulo qui me traine dans ces millieu mal fammé (bon ok je kiffe aussi quand y a du gros son bien violent s'est un super défouloire et apres on est tout doux comme des petit chat)


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *on peut jouer à faire des rimes*
> en ....aphe



fait gaffe, ou je te colle une baffe
et si tu continu je te les agreffe
mais la s'est pour le prochain paragraphe


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chez maiwen :love:




Oué, tous chez maiwen  :love:


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oué, tous chez maiwen  :love:



j 'arrive


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

je suis en route, maiwen


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oué, tous chez maiwen  :love:


ah ... ben ct'adire que c'est pas super grand quand même  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

Bon en plus c pas loin de chez moi , j'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ... ben ct'adire que c'est pas super grand quand même  :rose:



Bon, tu viens à l'AES... :mouais:   










C'est pas une question.


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon en plus c pas loin de chez moi , j'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive


arf, comment j'ai pu me laisser aller à lui dire où j'habite à ce psychopathe  :hein:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tu viens à l'AES... :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quand ? pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

pele-mele dans la foulée  

bon mercrediiiii !!!!!!!!!​

*bon apero  *

*bon appetit !!!!!!​*

en bref...... bonne journée  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> arf, comment j'ai pu me laisser aller à lui dire où j'habite à ce psychopathe  :hein:





Non , simplement skizophrène


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon en plus c pas loin de chez moi , j'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive




ça va pas être possible


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça va pas être possible


supermackie !! grand mackie   imposant mackie   il vient me protéger  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> supermackie !! grand mackie   imposant mackie   il vient me protéger  :rateau:





Vu sa carrure , laisse moi rire


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> supermackie !! grand mackie  imposant mackie  il vient me protéger :rateau:


 
rien ne pourra nous arrêter, Maiwen.


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> rien ne pourra nous arrêter, Maiwen.





Ramène les bières et moi je ramene mon savoir faire culinaire  :love:


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ramène les bières et moi je ramene mon savoir faire culinaire :love:


 
heu, non, toi, tu restes à la porte  ...de toutes façons, j'ai pas faim


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

2 claques


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

Ouais c ca ..


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Vu sa carrure , laisse moi rire


 

lol c'est la baguette qui se fout du casse croute la


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juin 2005)

C'est pas fini vos conneries, non ? 

:rateau:


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

Vous me connaissez ?


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pele-mele dans la foulée
> 
> bon mercrediiiii !!!!!!!!!​
> 
> ...




le petit dej' sa compte aussi


----------



## Patamach (8 Juin 2005)

:king: Salut les Champions :king:


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas fini vos conneries, non ?
> 
> :rateau:


 
tu vas me changer cette signature tout de suite, toi...merci




_No Galouzan!_


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

salut patache ton carré bleu s'est une dedicasse a cette "bonne" nouvelle de l 'arrivé des hommes en bleu dans nos machine?


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Vous me connaissez ?


 
Evidemment sinon je n'aurais pas posté ca.


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> lol c'est la baguette qui se fout du casse croute la


j'aime bien ça ... tu devrais poster dans le thread des citations philosophiques    :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu vas me changer cette signature tout de suite, toi...merci
> 
> 
> 
> _No Galouzan!_


 
Oui, bon, hein, ça va !!  

Sinon, j'y songe, j'y songe !!


----------



## Patamach (8 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut patache ton carré bleu s'est une dedicasse a cette "bonne" nouvelle de l 'arrivé des hommes en bleu dans nos machine?



euh non pas vraiment :affraid: mais si c l'impression que ca donne je vais passer à un zoli vert pomme avec une nouvelle signature  ... 
 Vert: Qui est d'une couleur voisine du bleu, mais pas très (Patamach)


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment sinon je n'aurais pas posté ca.





Désolé je prefère avoir le corps que j'ai que etre un geek en puissance avec un gros bide   puis personne ne me connaît sur ce bar .. Seulement apercu , c petit vos conneries


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bon, hein, ça va !!
> 
> Sinon, j'y songe, j'y songe !!


 
en même temps, si c'est pour rechanger dans 100 jours...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 2 claques



Je peux jouer aussi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quand ? pourquoi ?



là, parce que c'est sympa


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> euh non pas vraiment :affraid: mais si c l'impression que ca donne je vais passer à un zoli vert pomme avec une nouvelle signature  ...
> Vert: Qui est d'une couleur voisine du bleu, mais pas très (Patamach)



je ne sait pas si pour tout le monde s'est pareil mais pour moi sa a ete la premiere idée!

le vert pomme s'est pas mal.


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Désolé je prefère avoir le corps que j'ai que etre un geek en puissance avec un gros bide  puis personne ne me connaît sur ce bar .. Seulement apercu , c petit vos conneries


 
Take it easy.. ..et puis, tu as des talents culinaires, ça doit bien se négocier sur le marché, ça..


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juin 2005)

Et oui, il essaie, mais on ne court pas vite avec le futal sur les chevilles...


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

Non pas " take it easy "  . Je n'ai plus 15-16 ans , certains se reconnaitront a ce que je viens de dire . Merci


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, il essaie, mais on ne court pas vite avec le futal sur les chevilles...


 
tout une technique.


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, il essaie, mais on ne court pas vite avec le futal sur les chevilles...



tout dépant de qui cour derriere


----------



## Patamach (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non pas " take it easy "  . Je n'ai plus 15-16 ans , certains se reconnaitront a ce que je viens de dire . Merci



Cool man reggae night pouf pouf around the world


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> euh non pas vraiment :affraid: mais si c l'impression que ca donne je vais passer à un zoli vert pomme avec une nouvelle signature  ...
> Vert: Qui est d'une couleur voisine du bleu, mais pas très (Patamach)



ça me fait penser à un carré de bleu Klein.

J'aime :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, il essaie, mais on ne court pas vite avec le futal sur les chevilles...



C'est la technique du Pingouin...  








Que ceux qui ont essayé pour comprendre ce que je voulais dire,postent un vidéo


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait penser à un carré de bleu Klein.
> 
> J'aime :love:


 
salut


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Cool man reggae night pouf pouf around the world





Excusez moi mais j'ai pas d'humour avec certains ici ...  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non pas " take it easy "  . Je n'ai plus 15-16 ans , certains se reconnaitront a ce que je viens de dire . Merci


 
Il nous fait quoi l'apprenti cowboy justicier masqué la ?

Tu souhaites avoir le respect des autres ? Commence donc par faire de même.


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est la technique du Pingouin...


 
très glissant comme bestiole


----------



## Patamach (8 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait penser à un carré de bleu Klein.



We have a winner ! :king:

Bien sûr c'est un carré bleu klein, bravo tu es le 1er à le remarquer. 

Pour la peine tu as gagné un disco.


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non pas " take it easy "  . Je n'ai plus 15-16 ans , certains se reconnaitront a ce que je viens de dire . Merci


tu devrais écouter : "don't worry, be happy" de Bobby McFerrin


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il nous fait quoi l'apprenti cowboy justicier masqué la ?
> 
> Tu souhaites avoir le respect des autres ? Commence donc par faire de même.





Sur ce forum , le respect de ma personne ? Laisse moi rire depuis que je suis inscrit ici , j'ai une réputation   .


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce forum , le respect de ma personne ? Laisse moi rire depuis que je suis inscrit ici , j'ai une réputation   .


 Et tu te demandes toujours pas pourquoi ?


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est la technique du Pingouin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



qui a dit pingouin


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais écouter : "don't worry, be happy" de Bobby McFerrin



Mais c'est cette petite carne de maiwen ?

ça usine poulette ?


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais écouter : "don't worry, be happy" de Bobby McFerrin




Non , je prefere un bon Marvin 
 :love:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est cette petite carne de maiwen ?
> 
> ça usine poulette ?


c'est moi    "vieille carne"  ('tain ça me rappelle décidément quelqu'un ça  :rateau


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et tu te demandes toujours pas pourquoi ?






Toi , même tu sais   .


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Toi , même tu sais   .


mais gregg ... "demande toi pourquoi tu es tout seul" ... "moi je fais ça pour t'aider" ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce forum , le respect de ma personne ? Laisse moi rire depuis que je suis inscrit ici , j'ai une réputation   .


 :sleep: 
Bon, et ce goudron... il est à bonne température ?


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

abrasif unzineur même combat


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et tu te demandes toujours pas pourquoi ?


non pourquoi ?


----------



## Patamach (8 Juin 2005)

tout ça c passionnant mais c l'heure de manger donc bon app mes ptis poulets


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

je crois que gregg appelle à l'aide enfait ...

"Help, I need somebody, Help..." ... "looove me, pleeaaase loooooooove me" I am "so lonely so lonely so lonelyyyyyyyyyy"


----------



## Xman (8 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> Bon, et ce goudron... il est à bonne température ?



J'amène les plumes.....forcemment...



Au fait, j'oubliais :  à tous ..et à toi aussi gregg


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non pourquoi ?


 
parce que


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et tes kilos en trop ca va ?


mais tu radottes mon poulet , tu m'a déjà posé la question en venant me parler toutal'heure


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

Ca me fera quand meme toujours marrer ces gens qui ne font rien pour etre les bienvenus, et qui reviennent se plaindre periodiquement en s'etonnant que ca n'a pas changé 

Après a revenir comme ca et serrer les sphincter au moindre post pour detecter "ceux" qui t'agressent (surement les mêmes qui en voulait a Marie Jo Perec), ca tiens soit du plaisir masochiste, soit d'une betise réelle.

Tu ne te sens pas bien ici ? Les gens y sont mechants avec toua ? Moi y'a longtemps que je serrais allé voir ailleurs dans ces conditions, mais je me serrais aussi posé la question du pourquoi.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et tes kilos en trop ca va ?


le ptit dragueur fais de sales remarques sur la jeune fille dès qu'elle dit pas oui ?


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais écouter : "don't worry, be happy" de Bobby McFerrin



_
YOUHOU HOUH HOU HOU, DON'T WORRY, BE HAPPY" _


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> Bon, et ce goudron... il est à bonne température ?


pas encore ! en attendant je prépare une poutre


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _
> YOUHOU HOUH HOU HOU, DON'T WORRY, BE HAPPY" _




tu chante vraiment bien.
si ton rammage, se raporte a ton plumage,tu est de plus loin le plus beaux de se tradada


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le ptit dragueur fais de sales remarques sur la jeune fille dès qu'elle dit pas oui ?





Je suis pas a quatres pattes a chaque fois qu'elle dit quelques choses moi ...


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fera quand meme toujours marrer ces gens qui ne font rien pour etre les bienvenus, et qui reviennent se plaindre periodiquement en s'etonnant que ca n'a pas changé
> 
> Après a revenir comme ca et serrer les sphincter au moindre post pour detecter "ceux" qui t'agressent (surement les mêmes qui en voulait a Marie Jo Perec), ca tiens soit du plaisir masochiste, soit d'une betise réelle.
> 
> Tu ne te sens pas bien ici ? Les gens y sont mechants avec toua ? Moi y'a longtemps que je serrais allé voir ailleurs dans ces conditions, mais je me serrais aussi posé la question du pourquoi.




Désolé , si j'ai pas d'humour


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas a quatres pattes a chaque fois qu'elle dit quelques choses moi ...


Non tu essaies de la chauffer puis tu l'insultes et d'une bien basse façon.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas a quatres pattes a chaque fois qu'elle dit quelques choses moi ...



Tiens, un nouveau jouet...
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non tu essaies de la chauffer puis tu l'insultes et d'une bien basse façon.


Excusez moi de ma petitetesse alors


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> une poutre


 

Diantre !?! Tu peux faire un dessin?


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un nouveau jouet...
> :love:  :love:  :love:




Il fait du bruit ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas a quatres pattes



Il est encore temps...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas encore ! en attendant je prépare une poutre



Bon finalement, oublies le goudron.... par contre tu la fais bien pointu à une extrémité ta poutre...    :rateau:


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon finalement, oublies le goudron.... par contre tu la fais bien pointu à une extrémité ta poutre...    :rateau:


je te conseille des petites encoche sur la pointe se ne gene pas a l entré mais s'est rigolo a la sortie


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est encore temps...




Et avec le martinet en prime ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il fait du bruit ?



oui, dans pas longtemps il va couiner...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juin 2005)

On en est ou de la préparation de l'IPN et du goudrons ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

j'ai rajouté du bris de verre au goudron


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On en est ou de la préparation de l'IPN et du goudrons ?




pour l'IPN on est encore a la chauche du metal on teste un aliage légé mais tèrs dure 

il me reste un marti-fouet au besoin


----------



## Patamach (8 Juin 2005)

Je ne suis pas familier du Forum mais qu'a t'il fait ce Gregg pour être fouetter de la sorte sur la place publique ?
C'est un peu lourd d'ailleurs.
Et facile.
Mais bon moi j'dis ca j'dis rien j'suis tout nouveau


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

Si il reste à 4 pattes, on peut tenter les éperons aussi...


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

Je suis SirMacGregor , un membre de la première heure , j'ai pas mal flooder et me suis fais une réputation de " je pleure sur mon sort et personne ne m'aime " .


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas familier du Forum mais qu'a t'il fait ce Gregg pour être fouetter de la sorte sur la place publique ?
> C'est un peu lourd d'ailleurs.
> Et facile.
> Mais bon moi j'dis ca j'dis rien j'suis tout nouveau



Tu sais, on tiens facile à 2 sur un IPN...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas familier du Forum mais qu'a t'il fait ce Gregg pour être fouetter de la sorte sur la place publique ?
> C'est un peu lourd d'ailleurs.
> Et facile.
> Mais bon moi j'dis ca j'dis rien j'suis tout nouveau




marrant ca, j'allais le dire...


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si il reste à 4 pattes, on peut tenter les éperons aussi...




Ah non , ca fait pas assez mal


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

le coup du bambou furieux, vous connaissez? il suffit d'attendre, pas besoin de s'agiter avec des plumes et tout le reste...le goudron, c'est bien gentil, mais ça fouette pas mal 

enfin bon...à part le lynchage... on fait quoi ici? ..


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> marrant ca, j'allais le dire...




Merci mais c comme ca ici


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas familier du Forum mais qu'a t'il fait ce Gregg pour être fouetter de la sorte sur la place publique ?
> C'est un peu lourd d'ailleurs.
> Et facile.
> Mais bon moi j'dis ca j'dis rien j'suis tout nouveau



Peut être, mais plus c'est facile plus c'est marrant.

NA.


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

j ai un tonneau de goudron et en gros sac de plume ! sa vous tente y en a pour deux!


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis SirMacGregor , un membre de la première heure , j'ai pas mal flooder et me suis fais une réputation de " je pleure sur mon sort et personne ne m'aime " .




Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais c comme ca ici



Hé ho calimero, tu veux nous faire pleurer ?

Je sais même pas ce que t'as dit, je lis jamais les threads...


----------



## Xman (8 Juin 2005)

Une scène de Floude qui tourne mal...


----------



## derennes (8 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est encore temps...


RESPECTE LA CHARTE!
IL ME SEMBLAIT POURTANT T'AVOIR DÉJA RECADRÉ!

BZH TEAM PAWER KLAN
?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Demain exam' de math


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> RESPECTE LA CHARTE!
> IL ME SEMBLAIT POURTANT T'AVOIR DÉJA RECADRÉ!
> 
> BZH TEAM PAWER KLAN
> ?




Ah c'est Noël, ils viennent tous d'un coup. Manque plus que Vazita!


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est Noël, ils viennent tous d'un coup. Manque plus que Vazita!


 

oh non..


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais c comme ca ici




je dis pas ca pour etre sympa ou quoi...
c'est juste que j'ai deja remarque ca, yen a un qui dit un truc de travers, et tout le monde lui tombe dessus, c'est assez ridicule...
ou plutot un mec reagit, et plein de floodeurs qui passaient par hasard se greffent a la conversation sans rien savoir. a partir de la, chacun y va de sa connerie, juste pour faire "comme les copains", passque c'est super marrant de se defouler sur quelqu'un a plusieurs...
et pis planque derriere un ecran d'ordinateur, ca va, c'est pas trop dangereux de casser gratuitement...
...
enfin bon, c'est pas grave, hein, continuez les mecs, eclatez vous moi je pars faire un truc plus interessant...


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Demain exam' de math


demain bac de philo ... moi pas peur ... moi aventurière  ...    :hein:


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je dis pas ca pour etre sympa ou quoi...
> c'est juste que j'ai deja remarque ca, yen a un qui dit un truc de travers, et tout le monde lui tombe dessus, c'est assez ridicule...
> ou plutot un mec reagit, et plein de floodeurs qui passaient par hasard se greffent a la conversation sans rien savoir. a partir de la, chacun y va de sa connerie, juste pour faire "comme les copains", passque c'est super marrant de se defouler sur quelqu'un a plusieurs...
> et pis planque derriere un ecran d'ordinateur, ca va, c'est pas trop dangereux de casser gratuitement...
> ...


 
Respire..


----------



## derennes (8 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rajouté du bris de verre au goudron


Respecte la charte ,merçi.
Sinon, je vais te regarder comme un bucheron munie d'une solide hache regarde un arbre!

BRETAGNE REPRESENT


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Demain exam' de math




je croise les doigts......meme s'il y en a pas besoin , tu l'auras de toute façon ton exam's   



je vais vous laisser , l'ambiance ne me semble pas tres "simpatoche"
je vais "shoppinger" a Bale


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Respecte la charte ,merçi.
> Sinon, je vais te regarder comme un bucheron munie d'une solide hache regarde un arbre!
> 
> BRETAGNE REPRESENT


 
c'est quoi la Bretagne? Le truc avec les bigouden?


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut



Pareil mon grand ! 


bon, là moi j'ai la dalle...

Le js ça creuse...


----------



## Patamach (8 Juin 2005)

*ALABOUF*


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Respecte la charte ,merçi.
> Sinon, je vais te regarder comme un bucheron munie d'une solide hache regarde un arbre!
> 
> BRETAGNE REPRESENT



J'ai l'impression que nous on te regarde plutôt comme un Dogue Allemand devant un réverbère...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Respecte la charte ,merçi.
> Sinon, je vais te regarder comme un bucheron munie d'une solide hache regarde un arbre!
> 
> BRETAGNE REPRESENT



definitivement hors concours, toutes catégories confondus... du caviar...


----------



## derennes (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi la Bretagne? Le truc avec les bigouden?



Gare a toi le vernaculaire ,sinon ton posterieur va gouter a mon menhir!
tu vas hurler....


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous et bon apétit à ceux qui mangent !

Mon mac est à METZ, il attend patiemment d'être entre 8H et 13H demain pour être livré au boulot de mon père....
:love:

Et, j'ai eu deux 19 en maths 
Bon par contre, si je veux faire oujou avec mon mac demain toute le soirée, j'ai înteret de m'avancer dans mes devoirs. :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (8 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous et bon apétit à ceux qui mangent !
> 
> Mon mac est à METZ, il attend patiemment d'être entre 8H et 13H demain pour être livré au boulot de mon père....
> :love:
> ...


 Tu as encore des devoirs à faire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi la Bretagne? Le truc avec les bigouden?



Là, mon garçon, tu t'aventures. Demande à notre troll favorit, ou à MacMarco, ou GlobalCut, voire même à moi, c'est un sujet sur lequel on veut bien qu'on rie, mais pas qu'on s'moque ! Six feet under, dis tu ?...


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous et bon apétit à ceux qui mangent !
> 
> Mon mac est à METZ, il attend patiemment d'être entre 8H et 13H demain pour être livré au boulot de mon père....
> :love:
> ...


tu passes le brevet toi ? c'est quand ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Gare a toi le vernaculaire ,sinon ton posterieur va gouter a mon menhir!
> tu vas hurler....



Hé Obélix, t'es un comique, toi!  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (8 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, mon garçon, tu t'aventures. Demande à notre troll favorit, ou à MacMarco, ou GlobalCut, voire même à moi, c'est un sujet sur lequel on veut bien qu'on rie, mais pas qu'on s'moque ! Six feet under, dis tu ?...


 hey tu m'as oublié !!!


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu passes le brevet toi ? c'est quand ?




C'est fin juin


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> en voilà une signature....ça me donne des idées


 
Et les droits d'auteur, bordel!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous et bon apétit à ceux qui mangent !
> 
> Mon mac est à METZ, il attend patiemment d'être entre 8H et 13H demain pour être livré au boulot de mon père....
> :love:
> ...



Dur dur d'être un d'jeun's de nos d'jour's   

courage, petit, tu tiens le bon bout !


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu passes le brevet toi ? c'est quand ?



MAiwen
:love::love:
C'est le 27 et 28 juin (matin).
j'y vai en tongues, en chemise Hawaï et avec le sac de pick-nique pour le midi avec les potes...

_et l'ordi aussi._


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

au fait : 
 les djeun's...
Y'a de l'ambiance par ici...
C'est pour qui le gooudron et les plumes?


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

Tu as combien de moyenne Avril ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

mais ils sortent d'ou ??? qui a mis de la dioxine dans le ponche ?


----------



## Franswa (8 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> MAiwen
> :love::love:
> C'est le 27 et 28 juin (matin).
> j'y vai en tongues, en chemise Hawaï et avec le sac de pick-nique pour le midi avec les potes...
> ...


 Normal... Qui n'a pas été au brevet en tong ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hey tu m'as oublié !!!



Nan ! j'tavais mis, mais je t'ais ôté de la liste, toi, t'es trop gentil, ça t'aurais pas plu.


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> MAiwen
> :love::love:
> C'est le 27 et 28 juin (matin).
> j'y vai en tongues, en chemise Hawaï et avec le sac de pick-nique pour le midi avec les potes...
> ...


tu vas faire très Æsex ... Æsesque pardon    :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

Mais caisse queue nephou là moi ?


----------



## Franswa (8 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Normal... Qui n'a pas été au brevet en tong ?


 DT©  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Normal... Qui n'a pas été au brevet en tong ?


 moi...
J'y suis allé en schlapettes


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Juin 2005)

Seul bémol à mon enthousiasme, on commande pas la carte wi-fi de la free-box tout de suite.
Et puis, calmos car je vais recevoir un powerbook avec :
-3 pixels morts
-Un trackpad qui merde
-Un ventilo type superpuma au décollage
-Un Superdrive qui chauffe et qui fait du bruit
-Et avec un peu de chance l'airport sera d'une qualité de recption exécrable et le bluetooth inexistant.


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> DT©  :love:


tu te réponds à toi même franswa ?


----------



## Franswa (8 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nan ! j'tavais mis, mais je t'ais ôté de la liste, toi, 'es trop gentil, ça t'aurais pas plu.


 d'accord  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as combien de moyenne Avril ?



17,5...

Oui, mais, voilà et puis gnagnagna.


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Seul bémol à mon enthousiasme, on commande pas la carte wi-fi de la free-box tout de suite.
> Et puis, calmos car je vais recevoir un powerbook avec :
> -3 pixels morts
> -Un trackpad qui merde
> ...


que d'optimisme chez cet enfant  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu te réponds à toi même franswa ?


 pas fait expres, je voulais répondre à SM


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

La bretagne c'est pourri, il pleut toute l'année et en plus c'est moche et les bretons sont cons... 

(pas tapé, c'est juste un gros troll pour l'ambiance..;     )


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Gare a toi le vernaculaire ,sinon ton posterieur va gouter a mon menhir!
> tu vas hurler....



Que de la gueule... 
Il va mal finir ce nationaliste breton... c'est un petit nouveau ? il est bruyant et malpoli. Faut le torcher... 

Sonnyboy, insiste


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> RESPECTE LA CHARTE!
> IL ME SEMBLAIT POURTANT T'AVOIR DÉJA RECADRÉ!
> 
> BZH TEAM PAWER KLAN
> ?



Il dit "recadré" parce qu'il sait que ça me plait.

Un fake j'vous dit... allez amok dénonce toi !


----------



## Franswa (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> La bretagne c'est pourri, il pleut toute l'année et en plus c'est moche et les bretons sont cons...
> 
> (pas tapé, c'est juste un gros troll pour l'ambiance..;     )


 D'ailleurs faut coninuer à le dire, ça fait moins de monde en bretagne l'été


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2005)

encore ... :rateau:


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, mon garçon, tu t'aventures. Demande à notre troll favorit, ou à MacMarco, ou GlobalCut, voire même à moi, c'est un sujet sur lequel on veut bien qu'on rie, mais pas qu'on s'moque ! Six feet under, dis tu ?...


 

j'ai peur de rien, car plus breton que moi, tu meurs  

et puis j'adooooooooore les crêpes


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

ça veut dire quoi bréton ??


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Gare a toi le vernaculaire ,sinon ton posterieur va gouter a mon menhir!
> tu vas hurler....


 
De l'esbrouffe tout ça...je suppose que ton menhir est comme tout les autres...attaqué par le temps et en train de pourrir lamentablement dressé dans un champ, pas loin d'une baraque à frites..


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire quoi bréton ??


c'est comme un suisse mais dans l'ouest très très lointain ouest de la france   et au lieu des montagne il y'a la mer


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

On a la montagne en Bretagne aussi


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On a la montagne en Bretagne aussi


les falaises c'est pas des montagnes


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On a la montagne en Bretagne aussi


 
les monts de la raie?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

oui mais le matin seulement


----------



## Patamach (8 Juin 2005)

Y'a des gens de Dijon ici ??
Non parceque j'ai mangé une andouillette à la dijonnaise ce midi ...
et c'etait dégueu.
pas bon quoi.
Donc faudrait me rembourser la somme investie.
merci d'avance.


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les falaises c'est pas des montagnes


 
ça dépend de là où tu regardes


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

bon alors le temps que je bouffe et que je fasse un sieste vous me faite 3 pages non mais ho je vais pas tout lire non plus!

qui me fait un resumé?


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon alors le temps que je bouffe et que je fasse un sieste vous me faite 3 pages non mais ho je vais pas tout lire non plus!
> 
> qui me fait un resumé?


 Un resumé ?

...

Vala ! on dit merci qui ?


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Un resumé ?
> 
> ...
> 
> Vala ! on dit merci qui ?



bien ca me vas je vois que s'est comme dans les feux de l'amour ta beau manquer un épisode tu suit toujours se qui se passe.


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bien ca me vas je vois que s'est comme dans les feux de l'amour ta beau manquer un épisode tu suit toujours se qui se passe.


quelle bassesse   
t'es même pas un vrai macgéen, t'es qu'un traitre


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

"Quel Bass est ce ??"

C'est pas un Bass le toys, les Bass y'en a qu'un et unique : C'est moua


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quelle bassesse
> t'es même pas un vrai macgéen, t'es qu'un traitre


 
en même temps, c'est la définition même du flood


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quelle bassesse
> t'es même pas un vrai macgéen, t'es qu'un traitre




je suis pas un vrai si le coeur t'en dit.

mais se que les gens pence de moi je m'en fou 

je fait ma vie


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

bassman : ampeg ou mesa tien tu vas rire je vient d'envoyer un devis pour 8 ampeg du mesa en veus tu en voila des tête d'ampli comme s'est pas permi


----------



## derennes (8 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire quoi bréton ??



Tu sais , la géographie, ca se limite pas aux cartes de france que tu laisses sur tes draps apres une nuit agitée passée à écouter du Dave.


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

Bah j'ai un Ampeg BA 115 a la maison et au studio j'avais une tête Ampeg SVT 2Pro avec double corps 4x10 Mesa boogie Power house.


Putain faut vraiment que je m'y remette moi :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais , la géographie, ca se limite pas aux cartes de france que tu laisses sur tes draps apres une nuit agitée passée à écouter du Dave.



Tiens il bouge encore...


----------



## derennes (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> De l'esbrouffe tout ça...je suppose que ton menhir est comme tout les autres...attaqué par le temps et en train de pourrir lamentablement dressé dans un champ, pas loin d'une baraque à frites..


T'es le nouveau jean francois Derek toi!


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> T'es le nouveau jean francois Derek toi!


 
diantre, i'm demasked.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais , la géographie, ca se limite pas aux cartes de france que tu laisses sur tes draps apres une nuit agitée passée à écouter du Dave.



Dénonce toi !!!


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

vous êtes pas en forme on dirait


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais , la géographie, ca se limite pas aux cartes de france que tu laisses sur tes draps apres une nuit agitée passée à écouter du Dave.


 
sur ce coup là, t'as pas tort, le monde est vaste


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> diantre, i'm demasked.



Yvos, t'as un fan...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais , la géographie, ca se limite pas aux cartes de france que tu laisses sur tes draps apres une nuit agitée passée à écouter du Dave.



Petit joueur. Tu aurais dit l'australie ou la russie, tu aurais presque pu avoir le respect, mais là...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes pas en forme on dirait



Depuis quand les femelles ont elles le droit de porter des jugements de valeur ???

Hum ?

Petite effrontée, tu serais fouettée.


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Petit joueur. Tu aurais dit l'australie ou la russie, tu aurais presque pu avoir le respect, mais là...


 

Faut dire, pas très stimulant, Dave, hein...moins que Tri Yann


----------



## derennes (8 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Petit joueur. Tu aurais dit l'australie ou la russie, tu aurais presque pu avoir le respect, mais là...


Visiblement, tu maitrises sur les doigts la question du débit séminal de Supermoquette.


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah j'ai un Ampeg BA 115 a la maison et au studio j'avais une tête Ampeg SVT 2Pro avec double corps 4x10 Mesa boogie Power house.
> 
> 
> Putain faut vraiment que je m'y remette moi :love:




putain quand j était petit j'etait bassiste mais la j ai plus de matos et j ai plus de temps un jours je le mi remet


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement, tu maitrises sur les doigts la question du débit séminal de Supermoquette.



Ha mais le débit de Supermoquette est mondialement connu, et pas que sur des doigts. Regarde un peu derrière toi, tu verras de quoi je parle...


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quand les femelles ont elles le droit de porter des jugements de valeur ???
> 
> Hum ?
> 
> Petite effrontée, tu serais fouettée.


ben


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben




sorté les fouet le goudron et les plumes une nouvelle efronté a enplumé


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

Putain ça chhauffe agréablement là


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Putain ça chhauffe agréablement là


  j'ai pas senti    :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Putain ça chhauffe agréablement là



Mouai :mouais: :mouais:

Sinon ça va jeune? toujours dans les plantes tropicales...


----------



## avr (8 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous!


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

avr a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!


 
salut


----------



## jahrom (8 Juin 2005)

Il fait beau.... :love:

Et vous ??


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Juin 2005)

re"  à tous !
C'est bon je connais la carte de france des régions...
Maintenant, les DOM-TOM...

Ici il fait beau.


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il fait beau.... :love:
> 
> Et vous ??


 
idem, vu qu'on habite dans l'même bled


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> re"  à tous !
> C'est bon je connais la carte de france des régions...
> Maintenant, les DOM-TOM...
> 
> Ici il fait beau.


 
fais gaffe, ya des subtilités, region, département, territoire, tout ça...plein de pièges pour le brevet


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> idem, vu qu'on habite dans l'même bled


chez moi  s'est soleil


ho la vache je paye plus les bouteille de champ


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> idem, vu qu'on habite dans l'même bled



Et moi je mange une madelaine...


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je mange une madelaine...


oh !  :love: ... un souvenir ...  :love:


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je mange une madelaine...


 
ah ouais...


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh !  :love: ... un souvenir ...  :love:



s'est le non q'on a donné a drak vador quand il brule  la madelaine


----------



## jahrom (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh !  :love: ... un souvenir ...  :love:



Doit pas être si lointain non plus...


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est le non q'on a donné a drak vador quand il brule  la madelaine


en français , ça donne quoi ?    ...


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en français , ça donne quoi ?    ...


au moment ou dark vador (le méchant dans la guerre des etoiles)  brule dans la lave il a plus de bras et plus de jambe donc s'est une madelaine 



la blague d'origine est : comment apelle ton un bossu cul de jatte et mancho 

reponse une madelaine


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> au moment ou dark vador (le méchant dans la guerre des etoiles)  brule dans la lave il a plus de bras et plus de jambe donc s'est une madelaine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


peut mieux faire


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> peut mieux faire



y a plein de truc que je peut si tu veut :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

au moment ou dark vador (le méchant dans la guerre des etoiles)  brule dans la lave il a plus de bras et plus de jambe donc s'est une madelaine [/QUOTE]

Un peu carbonisée, la madeleine ! 



			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> la blague d'origine est : comment apelle ton un bossu cul de jatte et mancho
> 
> reponse une madelaine



t'aurais mieux fait de pas l'appeler, maintenant, il va s'incruster !


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> y a plein de truc que je peut si tu veut :rose:


je parle de ton orthographe   ...tu veux des cours ?


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> au moment ou dark vador (le méchant dans la guerre des etoiles)  brule dans la lave il a plus de bras et plus de jambe donc s'est une madelaine



Un peu carbonisée, la madeleine ! 



t'aurais mieux fait de pas l'appeler, maintenant, il va s'incruster !   [/QUOTE]

qui sa


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je parle de ton orthographe  ...tu veux des cours ?


 
moi je veux bien


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je parle de ton orthographe   ...tu veux des cours ?




oui si tu veux mais s'est toi ma prof perso.
 :rose:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux bien


malheureusement on dirait que tu n'en n'as pas besoin   



			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> oui si tu veux mais s'est ma prof perso.


... niarf 


tiens au fait, jahrom jte merde   ... je faisais référence à Proust (que je n'ai jamais lu  :rateau: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> qui sa



Ben le cul de jatte manchonobossu, tiens !


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

bon ben j'ai même pas de lait avec mes Corn Flakes parce que mon papa est sur l'escabeau devant le frigo et qu'il a l'air un tout p'tit peu énervé par "CETTE COLLE DE MERDE !!!  " ... alors j'ose pas le déranger  :rose:


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

mais de toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon ben j'ai même pas de lait avec mes Corn Flakes parce que mon papa est sur l'escabeau devant le frigo et qu'il a l'air un tout p'tit peu énervé par "CETTE COLLE DE MERDE !!!  " ... alors j'ose pas le déranger  :rose:



t'as essayé "Papa, accroches toi au pinceau, j'enlève l'échelle" ? C'était une méthode chère à René Goscinny et Marcel Gotlib .


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> t'as essayé "Papa, accroches toi au pinceau, j'enlève l'échelle" ? C'était une méthode chère à René Goscinny et Marcel Gotlib .


non ... on sait jamais que le pinceau soit d'aussi bonne qualité que la colle


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> (...) Corn Flakes(...)



 Une blonde désespérée appelle son mari au boulot 
 Je veux faire un puzzle, je n'y arrive pas, je n'en peux plus ! 
 Calme-toi mon amour, est-ce que tu as un modèle ? 
 Oui ! Il y a un coq sur la boîte mais je n'y arrive pas, toutes les pièces se ressemblent ! 
 Ce n'est rien ma chérie, je vais rentrer et on va voir ça ensemble. 
 Le type rentre, trouve sa blonde en pleurs. 
 Écoute ma chérie, tu es mignonne, tu es la plus belle. 
 On remet les corn-flakes dans la boite et on ne dit rien à personne&#8230;

:bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Une blonde désespérée appelle son mari au boulot
> Je veux faire un puzzle, je n'y arrive pas, je n'en peux plus !
> Calme-toi mon amour, est-ce que tu as un modèle ?
> Oui ! Il y a un coq sur la boîte mais je n'y arrive pas, toutes les pièces se ressemblent !
> ...


tu aimes les blondes ?  povr'enfant tu vas être déçu ...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

on va mettre une plaquette "chagregel est passé ici"


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on va mettre une plaquette "chagregel est passé ici"



C'est une bonne idée jeune SM  :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2005)

j'en ai une autre pour la route :

La maîtresse demande : - Chacun votre tour vous allez me raconter ce que vous voulez faire plus tard, quand vous serez grands. Et chacun leur tour, ils racontent : 
  - Moi, quand je serai grand, je veux être un grand joueur au PSG et puis 
  si ça marche pas je serai petit joueur a l'OM . 
 - Moi, quand je serai grand, je veux être chirurgien et puis si ça marche pas je serai brancardier . 
 - Moi, quand je serai grande, je veux être actrice et puis si ça  marche pas je serai caissière au cinéma. 
 - Moi, quand je serai grand, je veux être un grand athlète et puis si ça marche pas je serai prof de gym. 
 - Moi, quand je serai grand, je veux des femmes et du champagne dit Toto. 
 - Ah bon, s'exclame la maîtresse . Et si ça marche pas ? 
  - Branlette et coca

 :rose: :rateau:


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai une autre pour la route :
> 
> La maîtresse demande : - Chacun votre tour vous allez me raconter ce que vous voulez faire plus tard, quand vous serez grands. Et chacun leur tour, ils racontent :
> - Moi, quand je serai grand, je veux être un grand joueur au PSG et puis
> ...



pour moi sa a pas marché alors


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai une autre pour la route :
> 
> La maîtresse demande : - Chacun votre tour vous allez me raconter ce que vous voulez faire plus tard, quand vous serez grands. Et chacun leur tour, ils racontent :
> - Moi, quand je serai grand, je veux être un grand joueur au PSG et puis
> ...


c'était toi le dernier ?   alors ... bon ce coca ?


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était toi le dernier ?   alors ... bon ce coca ?



Pas assez frais...   :rateau:


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai une autre pour la route :
> 
> La maîtresse demande : - Chacun votre tour vous allez me raconter ce que vous voulez faire plus tard, quand vous serez grands. Et chacun leur tour, ils racontent :
> - Moi, quand je serai grand, je veux être un grand joueur au PSG et puis
> ...


 
c'est un fechtival


----------



## valoriel (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est un fechtival


Chat c'est chûr


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

jètes pas drôles


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est un fechtival



Aller, je viens pas souvent au bar : après, c'est beaucoup plus de mauvais gôut...   

 Un jour, un petit garçon de douze ans rentre dans une maison close en tenant dans ses bras une grenouille morte.  
 Il s'adresse à la mère maquerelle :  
 - Je veux une de vos filles, et il pose un billet de 50¤ sur le comptoir.  
 La tenancière le regarde de haut en bas et lui dit :  
 - Tu ne penses pas que tu es un peu trop jeune pour ça ?  
 Alors le garçon ressort un autre billet de 50¤ de sa poche, et reprend :  
 - Je veux une de vos filles, Maintenant !  
 La tenancière lui répond :  
 - Très bien, prends un siège et patiente un peu, elle sera là dans une vingtaine de minutes  
 Mais le jeune garçon reprend alors 50¤ dans sa poche, les pose sur le comptoir et demande :  
 - Elle devra être en pleine crise d'herpès.  
 La mère maquerelle est interloquée et lui demande pourquoi, mais le jeune garçon ressort encore 50¤ et insiste :  
 - En pleine crise d'herpès !  
 Alors la maquerelle répond :  
 - D'accord. Assieds-toi, ça ne prendra que 10 minutes.  
 10 minutes plus tard, une femme arrive, ils montent tous les deux et le petit y va de sa partie de rentre dedans...Lorsqu'il descend et repasse devant la tenancière, celle-ci lui demande : 
 - Allez, maintenant tu peux me le dire : Pourquoi voulais-tu une fille en pleine crise d'herpès ?  
 Le garçon répond :  

 - Maintenant, je vais rentrer chez moi et je baiserai la baby sitter. Ce soir, papa reconduira la baby-sitter chez elle et la baisera dans la voiture. Quand papa rentrera, lui et maman feront l'amour...Et demain matin, quand papa partira au boulot, maman baisera avec le laitier...Et là j'aurai enfin le bâtard qui a roulé sur ma grenouille !


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Aller, je viens pas souvent au bar : après, c'est beaucoup plus de mauvais gôut...
> 
> Un jour, un petit garçon de douze ans rentre dans une maison close en tenant dans ses bras une grenouille morte.
> Il s'adresse à la mère maquerelle :
> ...



t'es horrible ... puisque c'est comme ça je viendrai pas 
  :hein:


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'es horrible ... puisque c'est comme ça je viendrai pas
> :hein:




Mais si, mais si... t'inquiette pas c'est Casper...     

















Pardon :rose:


----------



## Patamach (8 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Aller, je viens pas souvent au bar : après, c'est beaucoup plus de mauvais gôut...
> 
> Un jour, un petit garçon de douze ans rentre dans une maison close en tenant dans ses bras une grenouille morte.
> Il s'adresse à la mère maquerelle :
> ...



moi à 12 ans je jouais encore au cerf volant et me demandais comment faire des patés plus chouettes que ceux de mon voisin.:bebe:
Quelle époque


----------



## derennes (8 Juin 2005)

pom pom pom pom
il a de l'humour ce chagregel!!...j'en ferais bien mon futur padawan


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, mais si... t'inquiette pas c'est Casper...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ben vraiment j'ai rien compris 
 :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'es horrible ... puisque c'est comme ça je viendrai pas
> :hein:



Ben quoi ? Tu f'rais quoi, toi, si un c ... roulait sur ta grenouille ? :casse: :hosto:


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pom pom pom pom
> il a de l'humour ce chagregel!!...j'en ferais bien mon futur padawan



Ah c'est lui !!!!!!!! :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:

Tu sais que tu es une star quand même?????  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Hmm c'est chiant les maths


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ? Tu f'rais quoi, toi, si un c ... roulait sur ta grenouille ? :casse: :hosto:


ben tu vois, j'aurai déjà plus de mal à faire pareil que lui


----------



## jahrom (8 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pom pom pom pom
> il a de l'humour ce chagregel!!...j'en ferais bien mon futur padawan



Tiens il est marrant ce pseudo 

C'est comme ça qu'on appelait un pote que sa meuf avait fait cocu...

Cornes de rennes qu'on l'appelait... le bordel


----------



## Patamach (8 Juin 2005)

un flood interrompu est un flood qui se meurt ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juin 2005)

mais non, mais non...

il faut savoir qu'a cette heure, le vrai floodeur est a l'apero.... 
donc, @+......


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

ou alors, le floodeur est encore au taf...


----------



## Patamach (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ou alors, le floodeur est encore au taf...



pareil mais en pire j'suis pas rentré moi ...


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

moi si, a l'instant... juste le temps de m'ouvrir une biere et je suis tout à vous...


----------



## derennes (8 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens il est marrant ce pseudo
> 
> C'est comme ça qu'on appelait un pote que sa meuf avait fait cocu...
> 
> Cornes de rennes qu'on l'appelait... le bordel



moi cocu?
c'est fort possible...j'ai tellement de meufs dans mon agenda rose qu'il faudrait que j'emploie une milice pour  les surveiller toutes.


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Santé! 




 

Je vous mets une?


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Eh merde...
Je viens de voir que je suis en train de boire ma dernière bière... 
Ca sent les courses à carrouf...


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

oui s'est partie


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi cocu?
> c'est fort possible...j'ai tellement de meufs dans mon agenda rose .




Mouahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

toys
 Fab'Fab
alors, la forme?


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> toys
> Fab'Fab
> alors, la forme?




a balle je pete les plomb s'est cool


----------



## duracel (8 Juin 2005)

-hMhhh c'est leur de la bière...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi cocu?
> c'est fort possible...j'ai tellement de meufs dans mon agenda rose qu'il faudrait que j'emploie une milice pour  les surveiller toutes.



D'hab, je suis pas trop pour tirer sur les ambulances, mais là, faut avouer que t'as vraiment l'air d'avoir envie, non ?


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

je viens de finir la mienne, ca fait du bien 
Y'en pas plus dans le frigo 
Personne n'a une petite biere dans un coin, pour moi?


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

eh, Duracel, faudra penser à changer ta signature maintenant


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

au fait, c'est qui a m'a cité dans sa signature sans me bouler  je suis pas vraiment content, il va entendre parler de mon agent celui la ...


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

allez, un p'tit 4 à la suite, ca faisait longtemps :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> au fait, c'est qui a m'a cité dans sa signature sans me bouler  je suis pas vraiment content, il va entendre parler de mon agent celui la ...



Y a quelqu'un qui parle de potage dans sa signature ?


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

et ça fera pas 5


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Y a quelqu'un qui parle de potage dans sa signature ?



   :mouais: 
Tu m'expliques la, j'ai pas compris...


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Maiwenn, alors, pas trop stréssée pour demain?


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Maiwenn, alors, pas trop stréssée pour demain?


pour l'instant ça va ... mais ça c'est pas le meilleur moyen pour ne pas stresser (mon nom c'est maiwen) ... toutalheure aux infos le mec sort "les étudiants en terminale vont mal dormir cette nuit" quel con !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Tu m'expliques la, j'ai pas compris...



Maggi ... Maggi !


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Désolé pour l'orthographe de ton nom... :rose:
Depuis quand les lycéens sont des étudiants?  
Je suis d'accord avec toi, quel con


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé pour l'orthographe de ton nom... :rose:
> Depuis quand les lycéens sont des étudiants?
> Je suis d'accord avec toi, quel con


mais rooh t'as très bien compris joue pas sur les mots


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Maggi ... Maggi !



Elle est bien naze comme je les aime...
J'ai mis 3 secondes à percuter :rose:
je la garde celle la


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen.





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal 77.



Désolé, ce sera pour la prochaine fois


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

C'est marrant :


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, ce sera pour la prochaine fois


mais   c'est nul on me boule jamais et puis quand un malheureux quelqu'un essaie et ben ça marche pas


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

hey on est jumeaux de posts !!! (mais pas de disco ... jsuis la mieux    :rateau: )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ) ... toutalheure aux infos le mec sort "les étudiants en terminale vont mal dormir cette nuit" quel con !



Aaaaaahhhh. Ils vont bien dormir, alors? ... Ouf! Tant mieux


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey on est jumeaux de posts !!! (mais pas de disco ... jsuis la mieux    :rateau: )


Plus pour longtemps, plus pour longtemps ma chère...


----------



## duracel (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey on est jumeaux de posts !!! (mais pas de disco ... jsuis la mieux    :rateau: )



T'es la plus frimeuse de toutes...


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaahhhh. Ils vont bien dormir, alors? ... Ouf! Tant mieux


je te dirai ça demain  vers 13h30 ...


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Le corse, alors, bientôt en vacances?


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> T'es la plus frimeuse de toutes...


oui  mais pas tout le temps ... mais vous aimez bien alors pourquoi arrêter ?  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey on est jumeaux de posts !!! (mais pas de disco ... jsuis la mieux    :rateau: )



A tous points de vue !  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

aidez moi à la rattraper, plus que quelques malheureux points et j'en aurais fini de faire la bise à ce DJ poilu...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Le corse, alors, bientôt en vacances?



DÉJÀ en vacances... A peu de choses près   ... Même pas honte


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A tous points de vue !  :love:


A ben, ca fait plaisir    :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A tous points de vue !  :love:


c'est gentil ça  :rose:  :love: 



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> DÉJÀ en vacances... A peu de choses près   ... Même pas honte


avec la vue que tu as, aucune raison d'avoir honte  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juin 2005)

tiens, en parlant de post, encore 2 et tu es accroc a macg Patoch....


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> A ben, ca fait plaisir    :rateau:


il doit te manquer quelque chose ... quelque chose de féminin m'est avis


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> A ben, ca fait plaisir    :rateau:



Ben t'es sûrement un Mec sympa ... Mais voilà ! T'es un mec :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Je pense aussi, mais je vois pas quoi... :rateau: :casse:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'es sûrement un Mec sympa ... Mais voilà ! T'es un mec :rateau:


grillé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, en parlant de post, encore 2 et tu es accroc a macg Patoch....



Rhô pinaise!!! Il me manquait plus que ça comme addiction à mon tableau!


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Bon, j'ai la dalle, je vais manger
 à dt'a l'heure...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il doit te manquer quelque chose



C'est une façon de présenter les choses


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhô pinaise!!! Il me manquait plus que ça comme addiction à mon tableau!


tu as le choix, soit tu continue et tu ne t'en sors pas, soit tu t'arrêtes maintenant , tout de suite ... tu te forces à ne pas me répondre (c'est dur je le conçoit ) ...    :love:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

j'm'en va manger , 'napp les mangeurs


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'm'en va manger , 'napp les mangeurs



bon app', à toi et à tous.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juin 2005)

Accidenti! Mais vous mangez à l'heure des poules, sur le continent!


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Accidenti! Mais vous mangez à l'heure des poules, sur le continent!


Non non, uniquement quand j'ai faim...
Des fois, ca va etre à 19h, et d'autres à 22h...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Non non, uniquement quand j'ai faim...
> Des fois, ca va etre à 19h, et d'autres à 22h...



On parle pas la bouche pleine!  
Et hop... 2000 posts  :king:  :style:  :bebe:


----------



## jahrom (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Eh merde...
> Je viens de voir que je suis en train de boire ma dernière bière...
> Ca sent les courses à carrouf...



A la tienne...

Je viens de rentrer, et on vient de s'ouvrir la dernière 16 du frigo... chié


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Je suis cité dans ton 2000e post, quel honneur :rateau: :casse:   :rose:


----------



## jahrom (8 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Accidenti! Mais vous mangez à l'heure des poules, sur le continent!



Non mais quand on mange chez papa et maman, c'est entre 19h00 et 20h00 

biz to corsica:love:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

fini ... re (burp   )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fini ... re (burp   )



Ah, c'est sûr! L'aérophagie est la proche parente de la goinfrerie et de la précipitation


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fini ... re (burp   )




 mignonne maiwen :love:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est sûr! L'aérophagie est la proche parente de la goinfrerie et de la précipitation


mais non ça va je me sens très légère


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mignonne maiwen :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juin 2005)

C'est un type qui en lisant le journal durant la pose de midi ,tombe sur un article expliquant que la meilleure astuce pour combler sexuellement une femme est de se faire une branlette juste avant de lui faire l'amour car ainsi cela durera plus longtemps.

Le type convaincu se dit qu'il essayerait bien ce truc en rentrant ce soir chez lui. 
Il cherche aussitôt un endroit pour se branler au bureau mais trouve que c'est trop risqué ... essaye les toiletttes mais c'est impossible il y a trop de va et vient.
Il réfléchit et décide finallement de le faire en rentrant du travail.

Le moment venu, il monte dans son 4x4 ,roule en direction de chez sa copine et à un moment donné range sa voiture au bord de la route.
Il descend ... se couche sous son 4x4 pour simuler une panne ... baisse son froc et se met à se branler en fermant fortement les yeux et en pensant très fort à sa copine.

A un moment donné, il sent quelqu'un qui l'appelle en lui tirant légèrement le bas du pantalon. Si près du but il fait mine de rien et continue à se branler les yeux fermés tout en criant "qui c'est?".

Un voix puissante lui lance "gendarmerie nationale .. on peut savoir ce que vous faites?"
Le gars qui est à deux doigts de conclure répond tout en continuant sa branlette les yeux fermés "je crois que j'ai un problème à la transmission .. je n'en ai plus pour très longtemps .. encore quelques minutes et ça ira" et s'active de plus belle!!.

La voix puissante lui lance alors ... "pas de problème ... mais un conseil ... tant que vous y êtes vérifiez aussi votre frein à main car je vous signale que votre voiture est à 20 mètres d'ici !!" 

:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

>




courage demain maiwen


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un type qui en lisant le journal durant la pose de midi ,tombe sur un article expliquant que la meilleure astuce pour combler sexuellement une femme est de se faire une branlette juste avant de lui faire l'amour car ainsi cela durera plus longtemps.
> 
> Le type convaincu se dit qu'il essayerait bien ce truc en rentrant ce soir chez lui.
> Il cherche aussitôt un endroit pour se branler au bureau mais trouve que c'est trop risqué ... essaye les toiletttes mais c'est impossible il y a trop de va et vient.
> ...



ça sent le vécu 
  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> courage demain maiwen


chut  :rose: on en parle pas


----------



## jahrom (8 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un type qui en lisant le journal durant la pose de midi ,tombe sur un article expliquant que la meilleure astuce pour combler sexuellement une femme est de se faire une branlette juste avant de lui faire l'amour car ainsi cela durera plus longtemps.
> 
> Le type convaincu se dit qu'il essayerait bien ce truc en rentrant ce soir chez lui.
> Il cherche aussitôt un endroit pour se branler au bureau mais trouve que c'est trop risqué ... essaye les toiletttes mais c'est impossible il y a trop de va et vient.
> ...



ah bah voilà... enfin du flood utile


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Juin 2005)

Encore ! Encore ! :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

c'est bien calme par ici.. ou sont partis out le monde


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Encore ! Encore ! :love:


ben t'es plus complètement love de moi ?   ...pas grave j'en trouverai un autre  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Un type est en train de marcher le long de la Seine et il trébuche sur une vieille lampe.
> Il la ramasse, la frotte et un génie en sort. 
> Le génie, qui n'a pas l'air ravi, dit : 
> - "Ok, ok. T'es content, tu m'as libéré de la lampe et patati et patata.  C'est la quatrième fois ce mois-ci et je commence en avoir ras le bol !!!  Alors tu peux oublier les trois voeux habituels car je ne t'en accorde qu'un !" 
> Le type s'assoit et pense longuement... Au bout d'un moment, il se décide et demande : 
> - "J'ai toujours rêvé d'un voyage à Tahiti, malheureusement j'ai peur de l'avion et j'ai le mal de mer. Pouvez-vous me construire un pont jusqu'à Tahiti, pour que je puisse m'y rendre en voiture ?" 
> Le génie ne dit rien pendant quelques secondes, puis éclate de  rire : 
> -" C'est impossible! Pense à ce qu'il faut utiliser pour soutenir un tel pont, pense au béton qu'il faudra faire couler, aux tonnes  d'acier... 
> Je suis un génie, OK, mais je ne peux pas faire de miracle... Il faut tout de même rester dans le domaine du raisonnable. Non, demande-moi autre chose, c'est trop compliqué !" 
> Le type se remet à réfléchir. Au bout de quelques minutes il trouve autre chose : 
> - "J'ai été marié et j'ai divorcé 4 fois. Mes femmes m'ont toujours dit que je ne m'intéressais pas à elles et que j'étais insensible. 
> Alors, ce que je voudrais, c'est... comprendre les femmes. Savoir ce qu'elles ressentent, et ce qu'elles pensent lorsqu'elles sont silencieuses... Savoir pourquoi elles pleurent, ce qu'elles veulent vraiment dire lorsqu'elles disent non... Pouvoir les rendre heureuses...  Bref, comprendre leur psychologie." 
> Le génie le regarde, puis demande : 
> - "Le pont, tu le veux avec 2 ou 4 voies ?"


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben t'es plus complètement love de moi ?   ...pas grave j'en trouverai un autre  :rateau:


Ce n'est pas parce que l'on a un 4x4 que l'on n'est pas amoureux de toi Maiwen  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben t'es plus complètement love de moi ?   ...pas grave j'en trouverai un autre  :rateau:




je suis a tes pieds maiwen :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Juin 2005)

Encore encore !


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Un type est en train de marcher le long de la Seine et il trébuche sur une vieille lampe.
> > Il la ramasse, la frotte et un génie en sort.
> > Le génie, qui n'a pas l'air ravi, dit :
> > - "Ok, ok. T'es content, tu m'as libéré de la lampe et patati et patata.  C'est la quatrième fois ce mois-ci et je commence en avoir ras le bol !!!  Alors tu peux oublier les trois voeux habituels car je ne t'en accorde qu'un !"
> ...



tout ça pour dire si peu de choses  tu aurai pu dire que tu comprenais rien aux femmes je t'aurai éclairé ...


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juin 2005)

Je suis un génie ... moi aussi j'avais compris cela depuis longtemps


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un génie ... moi aussi j'avais compris cela depuis longtemps


mais par contre tu sais pas quoter


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Ouais !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Désolé


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

bon, j'arrette et je me remets à flooder maintenant


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais par contre tu sais pas quoter


GRRRRRRRRRRR ... je préfère mon 4x4 à toi finallement    

 :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tout ça pour dire si peu de choses  tu aurai pu dire que tu comprenais rien aux femmes je t'aurai éclairé ...


Vas y eclaire ma lanterne, gente dame 
D'ailleurs, je suis en train de discuter ( ) avec une charmante demoiselle sur msn en ce moment...


----------



## Franswa (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'arrette et je me remets à flooder maintenant


  T'en as beaucoup des comme ça ???


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Juin 2005)

Oh oui oh oui encore !  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tout ça pour dire si peu de choses  tu aurai pu dire que tu comprenais rien aux femmes je t'aurai éclairé ...


Qu'ont les femmes que les hommes n'ont pas .. à part ..... ?


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Vas y eclaire ma lanterne, gente dame
> D'ailleurs, je suis en train de discuter ( ) avec une charmante demoiselle sur msn en ce moment...


c'est pas moi je jure  :rateau: et enfait je dis ça mais je comprends rien aux femmes non plus ...  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'en as beaucoup des comme ça ???


Des tas! 
D'ailleurs, y'a quelq'un qui m'as quoté dans sa signature


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'en as beaucoup des comme ça ???


je pense que tu parlais plutot des blagues plus ou moins pourri, non?


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moi je jure  :rateau: et enfait je dis ça mais je comprends rien aux femmes non plus ...  :rateau:


Aaaaaaaahh .... j'aime mieux çà maiwen ... j'apprécie que tu reconnaitsses toi-même que la femme est un être insondable ...  euhh .. façon de parler  ...:love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> je pense que tu parlais plutot des blagues plus ou moins pourri, non?


plutôt plus que moins, non ?


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> plutôt plus que moins, non ?


Ca depend des jours


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Allez, une autre : 


Un couple célèbre son 50ème anniversaire de mariage. Leur tranquillité a
toujours été le sujet de conversation dans leur village. On disait :
- Quel couple pacifique et amoureux.
Un journaliste local décide donc de faire un reportage sur ce couple, afin
de connaître le secret de leur bonheur.
- Eh bien, ça remonte à notre voyage de noce, explique le mari. Nous
visitions le Grand Canyon et avons décidé de le traverser à dos d'âne. Nous
n'avions pas encore parcouru une grande distance que l'âne de ma femme a
trébuché. Ma femme, sur un ton tranquille, a dit :
- Première fois.
Elle a fait se relever l'âne et nous avons continué. Après une courte
distance l'âne trébuche de nouveau. Une fois de plus, ma femme, sur un ton
tranquille, dit :
- Seconde fois.
Elle a encore fait se relever l'âne et nous sommes repartis. Nous n'avions
pas fait la moitié d'un mile que l'âne trébuche pour une 3ème fois.
Tranquillement, ma femme a sorti un pistolet de sa bourse et a tué l'âne.
C'est alors que je me suis fâché et que je lui ai dit ce que je pensais de
la façon dont elle avait traité cette pauvre bête, quand soudain, elle m'a
regardé et m'a dit d'une voix tranquille :
- Première fois.
Depuis ce jour, nous vivons heureux !


Comme quoi, c'est pas compliqué un mariage qui dure...


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

une gentille : 

La maîtresse d'école raconte un conte célèbre pour initier ses élèves de
six ans à la littérature classique.
Au programme du jour : les trois petits cochons. Elle commence:
- Il était une fois trois petits cochons qui voulait construire leur
maison. Le premier petit cochon avait décidé de bâtir une maison en paille.
Les enfants sont fascinés, et la maîtresse poursuit :
- Se promenant sur la route, le premier petit cochon croise un brave paysan
qui pousse une brouette. Dans cette brouette, il y a plusieurs bottes de
paille. Le petit cochon n'hésite pas et lui demande s'il peut les acheter.
La maîtresse s'arrête et, question de vérifier si les enfants suivent bien,
elle leur demande:
- D'après vous, que va répondre le paysan ?
Le petit Benoît lève la main et dit :
- Moi j'pense qui va dire: "Aaaaaah ! Un cochon qui parle !!!"


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Moi je vais aller dans mon lit (celui que j'ai échangé avec sm enfait   ), demain je dois me lever tôt et 4h de philo ç'est une chose que je n'ai fait qu'une fois dans ma vie (tadam ! ) alors ...bon 

bonne nuit


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Allez, une pour Princess : 

 Chaque matin, un homme assiste, depuis son bureau, à une scène incroyable.
Dans la cabine téléphonique, juste en face, un Italien arrive, se coiffe et
entre dans la cabine.
Il décroche le téléphone et, sans mettre de pièce ni de carte, parle puis
raccroche.
Un jour, l'homme se décide à lui demander ce qu'il fait ainsi tous les
matins.
 Et l'Italien lui réplique :
 "Ma, mi faccio bello... Yé décroche il telefono et ye dis : Chi è il piu
bello ? Il répond toujours : tu, tu, tu.."


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, une autre :
> 
> 
> Un couple célèbre son 50ème anniversaire de mariage. Leur tranquillité a
> ...


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais aller dans mon lit (celui que j'ai échangé avec sm enfait   ), demain je dois me lever tôt et 4h de philo ç'est une chose que je n'ai fait qu'une fois dans ma vie (tadam ! ) alors ...bon
> 
> bonne nuit


Tu nous quittes déjà?


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais aller dans mon lit (celui que j'ai échangé avec sm enfait   ), demain je dois me lever tôt et 4h de philo ç'est une chose que je n'ai fait qu'une fois dans ma vie (tadam ! ) alors ...bon
> 
> bonne nuit


Bonne nuit, et merde pour demain


----------



## Xman (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Des tas!
> D'ailleurs, y'a quelq'un qui m'as quoté dans sa signature



Qui ?


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais aller dans mon lit (celui que j'ai échangé avec sm enfait   ), demain je dois me lever tôt et 4h de philo ç'est une chose que je n'ai fait qu'une fois dans ma vie (tadam ! ) alors ...bon
> 
> bonne nuit




bonne nuit maiwen


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, une pour Princess :
> 
> Chaque matin, un homme assiste, depuis son bureau, à une scène incroyable.
> Dans la cabine téléphonique, juste en face, un Italien arrive, se coiffe et
> ...


C'est pas des maywen et des cheyda qui lui diront c'est sûr!


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juin 2005)

Courage maiwen et bonne chance


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Qui ?


C'est toi!!! Et même pas un coud'boule, rien, nada...
Eh bien bravo!!!    :casse:
Et mes droits d'auteur, merde


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Juin 2005)

Bonne nuit maiwen et bon courage !
:love:


----------



## Xman (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi!!! Et même pas un coud'boule, rien, nada...
> Eh bien bravo!!!    :casse:
> Et mes droits d'auteur, merde


----------



## iDiot (8 Juin 2005)

Hello tout le pti monde 

Salut Avril  Alors ton PB c'est pour demain?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

...... me voila de retour.......7 pages a lire  ici !!!!!!     

est que sa vaut le coup ?


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Marrant ce site : 





http://smileys.inzenet.org/


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...... me voila de retour.......7 pages a lire  ici !!!!!!
> 
> est que sa vaut le coup ?


J'ai ressorti une blague rien que pour toi...


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...... me voila de retour.......7 pages a lire  ici !!!!!!
> 
> est que sa vaut le coup ?



Chaque matin, un homme assiste, depuis son bureau, à une scène incroyable.
Dans la cabine téléphonique, juste en face, un Italien arrive, se coiffe et
entre dans la cabine.
Il décroche le téléphone et, sans mettre de pièce ni de carte, parle puis
raccroche.
Un jour, l'homme se décide à lui demander ce qu'il fait ainsi tous les
matins.
Et l'Italien lui réplique :
"Ma, mi faccio bello... Yé décroche il telefono et ye dis : Chi è il piu
bello ? Il répond toujours : tu, tu, tu.."


----------



## Xman (8 Juin 2005)

Mais enfin !!!! tous les floudeurs ne passent pas le Bac..... :affraid:  :affraid: , j'me sens vieux d'un coup.....mais alors d'un vieux... . mais toujours là Moi !


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Mais enfin !!!! tous les floudeurs ne passent pas le Bac..... :affraid:  :affraid: , j'me sens vieux d'un coup.....mais alors d'un vieux... . mais toujours là Moi !



Je suis pas aussi vieux que toi   
mas ca me fait quelques cose quand même.. ca fai deja 7 nas que j'ai passé (et eu :king: ) le bac


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...... me voila de retour.......7 pages a lire  ici !!!!!!
> 
> est que sa vaut le coup ?




*Sans les avoir lus je vais te faire un résumé*

 machin
 truc
 machin bidule chouette
 les amis

Argh, Intel
Argh c'est une catastrophe


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

le fils de l'apero et du cochon...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Chaque matin, un homme assiste, depuis son bureau, à une scène i......





deja lue quelques part dans le forum mais tuj aussi agreable a la lire


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

salut


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> le fils de l'apero et du cochon...



*lepurfilsdelasagesse*
te salue également


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Yvos, en forme ce soir?


----------



## Xman (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas aussi vieux que toi



Tout dépend à quel âge tu l'as eu...


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend à quel âge tu l'as eu...


18 ans, 98, je suis encore un petit jeune comparé a certains


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Yvos, en forme ce soir?



bof..on fait aller, disons..


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bof..on fait aller, disons..


Vas y , raconte nous tes miseres...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Sans les avoir lus je vais te faire un résumé*
> machin
> truc
> machin bidule chouette
> ...





tu as  oublié  : pourquoiiiiiiiiiiii il fait du bruit avec tiger???????


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as  oublié  : pourquoiiiiiiiiiiii il fait du bruit avec tiger???????



Non, non, on a été sage, on n'a pas du tout parlé de technique... :rose:


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Vas y , raconte nous tes miseres...


..


...j'ai...


..


 



faim


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ..
> 
> 
> ...j'ai...
> ...



Tu veux pas plutot une biere?  :


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2005)

*C'est nourrissant*
la bière


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est nourrissant*
> la bière


Un dicton d'un pote : 
Manger rapide, manger liquide 

Un autre : Manger, c'est triché!


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas plutot une biere?  :


T'as pas plus gros?


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Allez, c'est ma tournée :


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

a coté de moi j'ai la nouvelle contrex "fines bulles"

personne veut la partager avec moi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a coté de moi j'ai la nouvelle contrex "fines bulles"
> 
> personne veut la partager avec moi ?


je préfère la "contretoi fines tulles"  ...


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a coté de moi j'ai la nouvelle contrex "fines bulles"
> 
> personne veut la partager avec moi ?


Avec du rhum, de la menthe fraîche et du citron, pourquoi pas  
(Ca s'appelle un Mojito pour les incultes   )


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Un dicton d'un pote :
> Manger rapide, manger liquide
> 
> Un autre : Manger, c'est triché!




je crois que c'est moi ton pote 


sinon, il faut quand même savoir que deux bières égalent un steack..intéressant, non? 
 :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, c'est ma tournée :


Aaaaaaahhhhhhh  ... c'est mieux!


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il faut quand même savoir que deux bières égalent un steack..intéressant, non?
> :mouais:


Cul sec avec un steack c'est plus dur!


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est moi ton pote
> 
> 
> sinon, il faut quand même savoir que deux bières égalent un steack..intéressant, non?
> :mouais:


 non, c'est un pote du réel, que j'ai vu ce week end, avec qui j'ai partagé 2-3 Mojito...
Mais c'est pas grave, c'est de la vraie poésie ces dictons...  

Allez, un dernier ( pas recommandable celui la) : Celui qui conduit, c'est celui qu'a le permis...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je préfère la "contretoi fines tulles"  ...






trop vieille moi pour ces conneries !!


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Cul sec avec un steack c'est plus dur!



C'est une des raisons qui me fait préfère la bière aux légumes...
Essaye donc de faire un caps avec une boite de petit pois...  :casse:


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est un pote du réel, que j'ai vu ce week end, avec qui j'ai partagé 2-3 Mojito...
> Mais c'est pas grave, c'est de la vraie poésie ces dictons...
> 
> Allez, un dernier ( pas recommandable celui la) : Celui qui conduit, c'est celui qu'a le permis...




ça tombe bien, j'ai pas le permis


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> trop vieille moi pour ces conneries !!


A d'autres!!!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

Bonne nuit
Je viens de finir star wars, episode2, je retourne à mon livre...
a demain

Que la force soit avec vous!


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit
> Je viens de finir star wars, episode2, je retourne à mon livre...
> a demain
> 
> Que la force soit avec vous!


Et la gueuze avec toi !


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et la gueuze avec toi !


Je la garde plutôt pour demain matin, au p'tit Dej'  :casse:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je la garde plutôt pour demain matin, au p'tit Dej'  :casse:


A demain


----------



## Franswa (8 Juin 2005)

ça va vite ce soir !!!


----------



## duracel (8 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ça va vite ce soir !!!



Comme souvent, le soir...


----------



## Franswa (8 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Comme souvent, le soir...


 Ouais, c'est vrai


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

aller info pour les petits gens de nantes la roche sur yon et cholet

samedi soir festyval a clisson avec ETHS no one is inocent smilla clone smooth .......

sa vas etre de la balle donc si vous voulez plus d'info cliqué sur le lien dans la signature la teuf


----------



## duracel (8 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est vrai



Et comme souvent, j'ai raison.


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est vrai



vient a clisson le 11 juin ! sa vas etre la teuf


----------



## Franswa (8 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vient a clisson le 11 juin ! sa vas etre la teuf


 Peut pas... Je serais en Bretagne et ça va être aussi la teuf


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as le choix, soit tu continue et tu ne t'en sors pas, soit tu t'arrêtes maintenant , tout de suite ... tu te forces à ne pas me répondre (c'est dur je le conçoit ) ...    :love:



Tu commences par corriger les fautes, aprés tu parleras avec les grandes personnes.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chut  :rose: on en parle pas



Tu preferres éviter l'echec ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais aller dans mon lit (celui que j'ai échangé avec sm enfait   ), demain je dois me lever tôt et 4h de philo ç'est une chose que je n'ai fait qu'une fois dans ma vie (tadam ! )



Hélas !!!

Il est vrai que les gens comme toi ne se livrent à ce genre d'exercice qu'une fois dans leur vie.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tout ça pour dire si peu de choses  tu aurai pu dire que tu comprenais rien aux femmes je t'aurai éclairé ...


`

Tu aurais pu corriger les fautes...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir les floodeurs !!!

Je me demande quand je vais pouvoir acheter mon ibook 12' maintenant...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...... me voila de retour.......7 pages a lire  ici !!!!!!
> 
> est que sa vaut le coup ?



ABSOLUMENT PAS.

Que de pré pubère.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ABSOLUMENT PAS.
> 
> Que de pré pubère.


 
Quoi ???    Y a plu de bière ??????


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juin 2005)

Meuh non... pas de panique..


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Bref.... quel dilemme.... ibook 12'.... ou pas...... hum..... je viens de faire switcher ma ptit soeur avant moi.... histoire de teste son ibook ....   :rateau: ... jpouvais pas savoir qu'il y allait avoir cette annonce... du coup..... jme fait peur en regardant les PCs


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juin 2005)

l'est bien l'ibook....

salut...


----------



## Franswa (8 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> l'est bien l'ibook....
> 
> salut...


 salut


----------



## valoriel (8 Juin 2005)

soir tout le monde


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

Je vais me coucher les enfants  . Bonne nuit a toutes et tous


----------



## Franswa (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher les enfants  . Bonne nuit a toutes et tous


 bonne nuit


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

Je dois encore réviser , rooooh .


----------



## valoriel (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher les enfants  . Bonne nuit a toutes et tous


A peine j'arrive et tu pars :rose: 

Bonne nuit 



			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je dois encore réviser , rooooh .


Ah non! Il reste finalement


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> salut



Salut........heu.....
mince, je te l'ai deja dit....

bon, je retourne sur ichat pour la suite...


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

ça trainasse..


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> A peine j'arrive et tu pars :rose:
> 
> Bonne nuit
> 
> ...





Rien que pour toi , mon chou  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Rien que pour toi , mon chou  :love:  :rateau:


Chut!!! Pas ici, yen à qui seraient jaloux   

Mais c'est gentil quand même


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Chut!!! Pas ici, yen à qui seraient jaloux
> 
> Mais c'est gentil quand même




Oh grand fou , va  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça trainasse..



non, ça fuse....


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, ça fuse....





Tu as tout laché ?


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, ça fuse....



yep...


ça polarde à mort, ouais


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juin 2005)

a fond les ballons, je suis au top....


----------



## mado (8 Juin 2005)

Stook ! Arrête le flood..


----------



## macelene (8 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Stook ! Arrête le flood..



Toi aussiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ...  !!!


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ...  !!!




Moi aussiiiiiiiiiiiiii ... !!!


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

Bon , les mamans vous etes pas encore au lit ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juin 2005)

*HOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOH.....:love:*

vous ici, mes cheres amies.....quel honneur..!...vous essayez les bas-fond...?..
bienvenue....chez les floodeurs...


----------



## mado (8 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ...  !!!



Passe la farigoule au lieu de dire des conneries


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

Je floode , tu floodes , il floode , nous floodons , vous floodez , ils floodent ......


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Stook ! Arrête le flood..



.....oui, mais si j'arrete le flood, l'alcool, les clopes, la codeine...et les autres substances tant aprecié des amateurs d'addiction....il me reste quoi....?....la santé....pfff.....


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon , les mamans vous etes pas encore au lit ?



C'est qui ce nioub ?


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ce nioub ?





Je suis pas un nioub


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ce nioub ?




j'sais pas, il a pas mal trainé dans le coin en tout cas


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ce nioub ?



ben, un nioube......tu sais, on dit que le nioube n'a pas d'ame.....alors.....


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas un nioub



C'est qui ce double pseudo ?


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas un nioub




Pas nioube...  mais jeunot de chez jeunot...


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ce double pseudo ?






Chut ! J'ai pas le droit de dire qui je suis sinon je serai oblige de toutes vous tuées


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pas nioube...  mais jeunot de chez jeunot...





Ca c vrai madame


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Chut ! J'ai pas le droit de dire qui je suis sinon je serai oblige de toutes vous tuées




Mackie sort de ce corps


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Chut ! J'ai pas le droit de dire qui je suis sinon je serai oblige de toutes vous tuées



comme le dit si bien l'oncle bill de marge...:

desoude les tous, dieu fera le trie.....


----------



## teo (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je floode , tu floodes , il floode , nous floodons , vous floodez , ils floodent ......



vu le nom du fil... on est là pour ça non ?  

En tout cas, floudez bien et bonne nuit !   :sleep:


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2005)

Elene :love: , t'as vraiment des ressources insoupçonnables pour une maman


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mackie sort de ce corps




Tu me connais pas madonna   . Tu peux pas savoir qui ce cache derrière ce pseudo


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mackie sort de ce corps




 :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> vu le nom du fil... on est là pour ça non ?
> 
> En tout cas, floudez bien et bonne nuit !   :sleep:





Bonne nuit a toi , teo


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> vu le nom du fil... on est là pour ça non ?
> 
> En tout cas, floudez bien et bonne nuit !   :sleep:


 toi aussi


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :love:





Roooh , c pas moi


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2005)

bon je vous laisse, tchüss


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu me connais pas madonna   . Tu peux pas savoir qui ce cache derrière ce pseudo



si mes infos sont bonne, je sais qui c'est....


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi




Franswa , je viens de découvrir ton blog . Délirant  :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Wouahouuuuuuuuu C'est la déferlante là :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juin 2005)

madonna sait tout! voit tout! entend tout!! elle est dans la voix du vent ... et y vibre depuis longtemps ...   




douce nuit a tous


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si mes infos sont bonne, je sais qui c'est....




Message Privé et je te dirai si tu as raison


----------



## teo (9 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon je vous laisse, tchüss




salut Yvos, Franswa et Gregg aussi.
pas de cauchemars, pas de meurtres... please.

J'ai vu _Donnie Darko_ hier et je m'en suis pas encore remis 


Allez... un de plus et...


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> madonna sait tout! voit tout! entend tout!! elle est dans la voix du vent ... et y vibre depuis longtemps ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amoureux ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Roooh , c pas moi



je sais, (voir plus haut...) je riais car Mackie qui met des "es" a tuées....


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Franswa , je viens de découvrir ton blog . Délirant  :love:


 Faut faire un max de pub   :love:

Merci


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> salut Yvos, Franswa et Gregg aussi.
> pas de cauchemars, pas de meurtres... please.
> 
> J'ai vu _Donnie Darko_ hier et je m'en suis pas encore remis
> ...





Tiens , je devrais le voir ce film  :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Message Privé et je te dirai si tu as raison



comme je suis mauvais joueur, j'attend confirmation de mes premieres infos.....


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sais, (voir plus haut...) je riais car Mackie qui met des "es" a tuées....





Mackie et l'orthographe , une grande histoire d'amour , sa plus belle non ?  :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

J'aime quand y a du monde 

ça me change les idées  hein Stook !!!!!!!


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comme je suis mauvais joueur, j'attend confirmation de mes premieres infos.....





Pour autant c'est assez simple et c petit de me faire attendre de la sorte  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tiens , je devrais le voir ce film  :hein:



un excellent choix....
un film bien delire.....trop delire.....excellent...


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'aime quand y a du monde
> 
> ça me change les idées  hein Stook !!!!!!!





J'aime bien la new sur ton blog a propos du sperme


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un excellent choix....
> un film bien delire.....trop delire.....excellent...





Et c un sacrilège de ne pas avoir vu " Requiem for a dream " ?


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *HOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOH.....:love:*
> 
> vous ici, mes chères amies.....quel honneur..!...vous essayez les bas-fond...?..
> bienvenue....chez les floodeurs...





ben vi ce soir... on se fait une soirée Fiiiiiiiiiiilleeeeessssss...        et on floooddeueueueue..


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la new sur ton blog a propos du sperme


 Ouais, le sperme, ça ramène tjs du monde


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben vi ce soir... on se fait une soirée Fiiiiiiiiiiilleeeeessssss...        et on floooddeueueueue..





Et les chamallows grilées ils sont où ?


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, le sperme, ça ramène tjs du monde




Elle est en première ligne on peut pas la manque


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et c un sacrilège de ne pas avoir vu " Requiem for a dream " ?


 Un sacré sacrilège même !!!!!!!!! Va le regarder tout de suite !!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'aime quand y a du monde
> 
> ça me change les idées  hein Stook !!!!!!!



oui, une bonne serei de flood et hop, ça repart....


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Elle est en première ligne on peut pas la manque


 plus pour longtemps... demain matin, il y aura encore plein d'autres liens à la con :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Un sacré sacrilège même !!!!!!!!! Va le regarder tout de suite !!!!!





Euh , je l'ai pas en dvd  :hein:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> plus pour longtemps... demain matin, il y aura encore plein d'autres liens à la con :love:




Laisse la en guess ca ramene du monde comme ca


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, une bonne serei de flood et hop, ça repart....


 Merci MacGé :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben vi ce soir... on se fait une soirée Fiiiiiiiiiiilleeeeessssss...        et on floooddeueueueue..



soir les filles


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, une bonne serei de flood et hop, ça repart....





C mieux qu'un mars ca


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Mackie et l'orthographe , une grande histoire d'amour , sa plus belle non ?  :love:




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Laisse la en guess ca ramene du monde comme ca


 Heu... je vais réfléchir à ta suggestion mais le sperme, je pense qu'il faut pas que ça reste trop longtemps


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Au moins celle la pour mackie cette histoire dure


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu me connais pas madonna   . Tu peux pas savoir qui ce cache derrière ce pseudo




Comme dis joël... je sais tout


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C mieux qu'un mars ca


 j'y ai pensé  Mais je l'ai pas dit


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Heu... je vais réfléchir à ta suggestion mais le sperme, je pense qu'il faut pas que ça reste trop longtemps




je vois qu'on a a faire a un connaisseur ....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ...le sperme, je pense qu'il faut pas que ça reste trop longtemps



comme disait Bill Clinton ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et c un sacrilège de ne pas avoir vu " Requiem for a dream " ?



un PUT*** de Sacriliege.........


ça floode trop, trois reponse en cour et l'administrateur qui me fait des siennes.....


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Comme dis joël... je sais tout





Non quelques membres ici me connaissent


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> soir les filles



 CCM......


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> je vois qu'on a a faire a un connaisseur ....


 héhéhé  En connerie surtout


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> soir les filles





  :love: LE CCM...  tu vas bien...?     


nous ça va d'enfer...     


Bon MAdonna tu fais tourner...


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un PUT*** de Sacriliege.........
> 
> 
> ça floode trop, trois reponse en cour et l'administrateur qui me fait des siennes.....





Bon , je sais quoi faire alors


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C mieux qu'un mars ca



bien mieux.....bien bien mieux.....


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> CCM......


 CCM ???


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé  En connerie surtout




Tu as repeins souvent les murs de la chambre de ta petite amie ?


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bien mieux.....bien bien mieux.....




et toi tu as trouvé qui j'étais ? MP si tu trouves


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bien mieux.....bien bien mieux.....


 Mais le stook aussi est très fort


----------



## katelijn (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher les enfants  . Bonne nuit a toutes et tous



Depuis le temps, tu est toujours là
Bonne chance, je te dit MRD (t ben nom de verdomme, il sont ou les asterix???


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as repeins souvent les murs de la chambre de ta petite amie ?


 Ah parle pas de petite amie !!!!!!!!!   Je sais pas ce qui va se passer... suspens !!! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> CCM ???



le ConCombre Masqué....


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu as trouvé qui j'étais ? MP si tu trouves


 y a un indice quelque part ? En tout cas, tu postes très vite :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu as trouvé qui j'étais ? MP si tu trouves



je t'ai envoyé une connerie par boulage...desole.....


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Depuis le temps, tu est toujours là
> Bonne chance, je te dit MRD (t ben nom de verdomme, il sont ou les asterix???





Et Falbala ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le ConCombre Masqué....


 d'accord


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> y a un indice quelque part ? En tout cas, tu postes très vite :love:





J'ai un gros débit  :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher les enfants  . Bonne nuit a toutes et tous


Bonne nuit a toi!

Que la vie te soit douce


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un gros débit  :rateau:


 Je vois ça  :love: Moi aussi d'ailleurs


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit a toi!
> 
> Que la vie te soit douce





A toi aussi katelijn et qu'elle te soit sereine ta vie


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vois ça  :love: Moi aussi d'ailleurs





C'est comme tout , il faut savoir s'en servir    :rose:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> A toi aussi katelijn et qu'elle te soit sereine ta vie


 Ouais tiens, moi aussi je vais pas tarder à aller dodoter  :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :love: LE CCM...  tu vas bien...?
> 
> 
> nous ça va d'enfer...
> ...



Impec chére LN... juste une pointe d'insomnie...   
tiens, il a pas l'air mal votre medicament  et rien ne vaut ce qui pousse au jardin


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme tout , il faut savoir s'en servir    :rose:


 Ça à l'air d'aller


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais tiens, moi aussi je vais pas tarder à aller dodoter  :sleep:




En passant dans ton profil rectifiie , il faut marque " Nantes pour études " et pas" Nantes pour étude " 

Merci


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça à l'air d'aller




On profite de sa jeunesse .....  :rose:


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

ça fait des dégats...      bon ya pas que ça...


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On profite de sa jeunesse .....  :rose:


 Je vais modifier ça tout de suite


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça fait des dégats...      bon ya pas que ça...





Un commentaire ?


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais modifier ça tout de suite





Et comment ?  :hein:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et comment ?  :hein:


 Comme ça   c'est fait :love:


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Impec chére LN... juste une pointe d'insomnie...
> tiens, il a pas l'air mal votre medicament  et rien ne vaut ce qui pousse au jardin




Salut toi ! 

Ben j'ai ramené la crève de Suisse.. alors elle me soigne


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça fait des dégats...      bon ya pas que ça...


 A peu près tout ce qui existe fait des dégats


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça   c'est fait :love:





Désolé , je pensai que tu parlais de repeindre les murs .. Désolé  :rose:


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On profite de sa jeunesse .....  :rose:








Poils aux fesses...


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Désolé , je pensai que tu parlais de repeindre les murs .. Désolé  :rose:


 C'est possible aussi :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Poils aux fesses...





Euh je suis imberbe  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Salut toi !
> 
> Ben j'ai ramené la crève de Suisse.. alors elle me soigne



et du bon chocolat.....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Salut toi !
> 
> Ben j'ai ramené la crève de Suisse.. alors elle me soigne



ben tiens !

   
 :love:  
 :love:
 :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Désolé , je pensai que tu parlais de repeindre les murs .. Désolé  :rose:


 D'ailleurs, j'ai celui de ma chambre à faire et celui d'une copine aussi...
On va faire un plan avant de commencer


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Euh je suis imberbe  :rose:


 C'est un autre indice :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, j'ai celui de ma chambre à faire et celui d'une copine aussi...
> On va faire un plan avant de commencer





Si , tu as besoin de renfort , je suis la  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est un autre indice :love:




Toi non plus , tu ne me connais pas


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Toi non plus , tu ne me connais pas



Poils aux bras ?     :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Si , tu as besoin de renfort , je suis la  :rose:


 Je pense que ça ira  Mais merci quand même


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Bonne nuit a toutes et tous .

A demain 7h30 debout


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

salut.....Gregg, bonne nuit....


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit a toutes et tous .
> 
> A demain 7h30 debout


 Bon aller moi aussi j'y vais 

Bonne nuit  et bon flood


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bon aller moi aussi j'y vais
> 
> Bonne nuit  et bon flood



salut Franswa.....@+


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2005)

Bon Elene, les enfants dorment 
on peut sortir maintenant


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

security update installé.....
amusez vous bien les filles.....

@+, bonne nuit...


----------



## toys (9 Juin 2005)

yep ype la nuit sa vas ce soir bon moi je scooth un poil la teloche et bonne nuits 


bisous a tous


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Juin 2005)

_Bon flood !_​


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> _Bon flood !_​


Tu dis que tu ouvres tous les matins mais c'est normal : Les floodeurs viennent le soir, au coucher de soleil pour s'abreuver dans la mare commune...  :rateau: 

Allez, je vais bosser, à d'ta l'heure


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Salut a tous , 

Comment vous allez bien ?


----------



## bouilla (9 Juin 2005)

Mise a part mes cartouches de nintendo ds que je viens de retrouver apres avoir un effectué un lavage a 60°, tou va bien


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2005)

y a des shoot'them'up sur nitendo ?


----------



## bouilla (9 Juin 2005)

Y'avait bien metroid, mais elle sait pas nager  :hein:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait bien metroid, mais elle sait pas nager  :hein:




*En même temps...*
Nager dans un lave linge....


----------



## bouilla (9 Juin 2005)

bon ben si, en fait elle est forte cette samu, tout fonctionne nickel


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

C'est quand même de bon produits


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même de bon produits




sans aucun doute...


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sans aucun doute...




Une maman qui ne connaît pas cela ?


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2005)

un petit coucou à toulemonde


----------



## teo (9 Juin 2005)

C'est marrant toutes ces nouvelles têtes, toujours un air de déjà vu... c'est cool ça rappelle des souvenirs et en même temps on est toujours surpris à un moment ou à un autre.

Le mieux c'est quand elles vont sur Autoportraits.

Bon, sinon là, ça javavotte-scripte toujours et c'est toujours aussi dur à entrer dans ma tête, aussi dur que d'essayer de faire entrer l'électro dans la tête à Sonnyboy


----------



## Luc G (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Une maman qui ne connaît pas cela ?



y a des papas qui ne connaissent pas non plus   (quand à ma femme, je suis sûr que si on lui dit "nintendo", elle va croire : soit que c'est un chanteur à la mode !   ). En résumé, on n'a pas de console à la maison. Faut dire que le gamin trouve qu'un bipro et keynote, c'est plus intéressant, il en faut pour tous les goûts.   

PS. J'ai une clef USB qui est passée à la machine, solide aussi !


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Une maman qui ne connaît pas cela ?





ça t'en bouche un coin...


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

PAs trop motivé pour bosser aujourd'hui moua...  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

hep teo !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a des shoot'them'up sur nitendo ?


 
Un bon vieux Duck Hunt sur NES !


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Un bon vieux Duck Hunt sur NES !


Avec le pistolet d'origine orange D) et quelques bieres, c'est vraiement marrant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Avec le pistolet d'origine orange D) et quelques bieres, c'est vraiement marrant...



Des bieres ? faut procéder aux obsèques quand t'as buté les canards, dans ce jeu ?  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Avec le pistolet d'origine orange D) et quelques bieres, c'est vraiement marrant...


 

ça c'est une idée quelle est bonne !!!!  En plus je crois que ma ness est toujours en état de marche, le pistolet aussi !   
Je sait pas si c'est très bon pour un écran LCD par contre...


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est une idée quelle est bonne !!!!  En plus je crois que ma ness est toujours en état de marche, le pistolet aussi !
> Je sait pas si c'est très bon pour un écran LCD par contre...


Je pense pas que ca marche sur un LCD...
Mais si ca marche, tu m'invites?   
J'apporterai les bieres (en canettes, pas en cercueil... )


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça t'en bouche un coin...





It's awesome !!!!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'apporterai les bieres (en canettes, pas en cercueil... )



Ah, faut des canettes pour attirer les canards, afin de les canarder !  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, faut des canettes pour attirer les canards, afin de les canarder ! :rateau:


 


			
				pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Des bieres ? faut procéder aux obsèques quand t'as buté les canards, dans ce jeu ?  :affraid:


 
je te sens en grande forme aujourd'hui!!!  
C'est le soleil qui fait ça? ou la biere matinale?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juin 2005)

*J'ai ouï*
parler de bière ?


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

le fils...
La forme?
Oui, on parle de biere, de canard, de canard à canarder et à mettre en biere :rateau:


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Juin 2005)

les gens d'ici

Comment allez vous ?
Moi je vais bien
Na
Je suis amoureux :rose:
Na


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> le fils...
> La forme?
> Oui, on parle de biere, de canard, de canard à canarder et à mettre en biere :rateau:



Mettre un canard dans une bouteille de biere ?
Putaing ..... cela doit etre costaud la


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Mettre un canard dans une bouteille de biere ?
> Putaing ..... cela doit etre costaud la


On est peut etre des floodeurs, mais on est pas des feignants!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juin 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Mettre un canard dans une bouteille de biere ?
> Putaing ..... cela doit etre costaud la



Nân  ... Tu prend le canard ; tu le fais sêcher ; alors après, il devient tout fin et tout sec et tu peux le faire rentrer dans la bouteille. Et puis, quand tu rajoute la bière, eh ben, le canard il regonfle... Ca marche bien avec un crapeau, alors...


----------



## bouilla (9 Juin 2005)

...Et en le rentrant dans le bon sens, on peut utiliser son bec pour se servir apres


----------



## Patamach (9 Juin 2005)

salut  les champions


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> ...Et en le rentrant dans le bon sens, on peut utiliser son bec pour se servir apres



Ca coule aussi de l'autre côté ; mais ça a pas le même goût...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

C'est des bon souvenirs quand même Duck Hunt..... ça me fout un coup de vieux d'un coup... :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (9 Juin 2005)

Rhooooo


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juin 2005)

les accros du clavier !

Arrêtez de flooder et au boulot !!!! il faut remettre la France sur les rails


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Rhooooo


 
C'est ça quand on boit trop de bière


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> les accros du clavier !
> 
> Arrêtez de flooder et au boulot !!!! il faut remettre la France sur les rails


 
Mais il faut faire attention que les rails soient bien parralleles, sinon, on va se vautrer mechament...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppp !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

ça serait marrant d'ouvrir un sujet " 's' de putain" en réponse au sujet "putain de 's'"


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est des bon souvenirs quand même Duck Hunt..... ça me fout un coup de vieux d'un coup... :rateau:





Ma première console de jeu  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Je m'en souviens comme hier ! j'avais 5 ans !


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

J'étais un peu plus vieux Charlub


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Et après ça a été la megadrive 
Avec Sonic, Street of rage, Flashback...
:rateau:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Non moi j'ai attendu la Nintendo 64 et après la playstation !!


----------



## valoriel (9 Juin 2005)

'jour les floodeurs 

Je reste pas, j'ai un partiel de physique et un autre d'anglais :hein: 

Flooder pas trop, et gardez moi une bière au frais :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 'jour les floodeurs
> 
> Je reste pas, j'ai un partiel de physique et un autre d'anglais :hein:
> 
> Flooder pas trop, et gardez moi une bière au frais :love:





Salut Valo   


Bonne chance !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Ha oui, c'est vrai j'allais l'oublier la playsatation 1  avec les coolboarders, thps, spyro


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je reste pas, j'ai un partiel de physique et un autre d'anglais :hein:


 


MERDE !!!!!!!!!          :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui, c'est vrai j'allais l'oublier la playsatation 1  avec les coolboarders, thps, spyro




Non moi j'ai eu la PSone , tu sais la toute petite


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non moi j'ai eu la PSone , tu sais la toute petite


 
  T'as attendu longtemps avant de t'y mettre !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> MERDE !!!!!!!!!          :rateau:




*Non mon ami*
On dit : MOT DE CAMBRONNE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Non mon ami*
> On dit : MOT DE CAMBRONNE !!!!!!!!!


 

Désolé, j'ai pas le décodeur !


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> T'as attendu longtemps avant de t'y mettre !!!





Je suis pas un grand fan   , je ne joue a la PS2 que très rarement   :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

http://mapage.noos.fr/lesaviezvous/bm/cambronne.htm


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Bon, I go to my oral of anglais


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> http://mapage.noos.fr/lesaviezvous/bm/cambronne.htm





Inculte , va . Ne pas connaître son histoire de France !


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, I go to my oral of anglais





Fac d'anglais ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Inculte , va . Ne pas connaître son histoire de France !


 
Heu..... ça j'en avait jamais entendu parler


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Fac d'anglais ?


Non, Business School


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Heu..... ça j'en avait jamais entendu parler





Lis les bouquins de Malet Et Isaac , toute une institution


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Non, Business School




Ecole de commerce quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ecole de commerce quoi ?


Exact


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Exact




Laquelle ?    . Je vois que tu fais du golf , quel handicap ? Moi 12  :love:


----------



## chagregel (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle ?    . Je vois que tu fais du golf , quel handicap ? Moi 12  :love:



Moi 5.2  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle ?    . Je vois que tu fais du golf , quel handicap ? Moi 12  :love:


 T'es encore là ? Tu vas faire péter le bar des floodeurs !!!


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Moi 5.2  :rateau:





Quoi Chagregel qui joue au golf ?  :mouais: . M'en fous , je fais plus de competition depuis 4 ans  . Je donnes des cours quelques fois


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Espeme Edhec Business Scool  (enfin... c'est ce qu'on est censé dire   )


C'est toi Greg ? 

Hou..... je suis  40 parce que je suis mauvais  non, en fait j'aime pas trop faire de compétitions, je craque toujours au 12ème trou


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'es encore là ? Tu vas faire péter le bar des floodeurs !!!





Salut ca va ?   . Pas trop dur de repeindre .. 


Je pars a 11h00


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Espeme Edhec Business Scool     (enfin... c'est ce qu'on est censé dire   )
> 
> 
> C'est toi Greg ?




Un Espemien qui est sur mac g mais tu as pas honte ?    . Vas plutôt t'amuser au lieu de flooder


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Espeme aussi ?


----------



## lumai (9 Juin 2005)

"J'm'en tamponne le coquillard avec une queue de langoustine"


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Espeme aussi ?




L'année prochaine , je passe le concours  :rose: . J'aurai du le passer nowadays mais enfin c complique   , je regrette même de ne pas l'avoir passé


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> "J'm'en tamponne le coquillard avec une queue de langoustine"





Roooh


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> L'année prochaine , je passe le concours :rose: . J'aurai du le passer nowadays mais enfin c complique  , je regrette même de ne pas l'avoir passé


 

Sérieux ?    Essaye d'en passer d'autres parce que je regrette franchement de pas avoir passé celui de l'ieseg   
Qu'es ce qu'on bosse, mais qu'es ce qu'on bosse !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> "J'm'en tamponne le coquillard avec une queue de langoustine"


Encore faut il avoir un coquillard


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> "J'm'en tamponne le coquillard avec une queue de langoustine"



Y a mieux à faire avec une queue de langoustine !


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux ?    Essaye d'en passer d'autres parce que je regrette franchement de pas avoir passé celui de l'ieseg
> Qu'es ce qu'on bosse, mais qu'es ce qu'on bosse !





Je passerai des ESC aussi  . Et l'ieseg , je suis trop vieux pour passer le concours  :rateau: enfin bon on est pas la pour raconte ma vie  si tu veux msn  .


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Bon, faut que j'arrête de déconner ! j'ai oral à 12H50 !!! Faut que je révise !!!!!!


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, faut que j'arrête de déconner ! j'ai oral à 12H50 !!! Faut que je révise !!!!!!




Roooh vas dans un parc a Lille réviser ou va au BU dans le quartier étudiant , que je regrette de ne pas découvrir ce quartier étudiant Lillois plutôt ... toi même tu sais Charlub , non ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> les accros du clavier !
> 
> Arrêtez de flooder et au boulot !!!! il faut remettre la France sur les rails



Tu dis cela car tu es jaloux je suis sur


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut ca va ?   . Pas trop dur de repeindre ..
> 
> 
> Je pars a 11h00


 Pas trop dur  Enfin ça dépend de quoi tu parles


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis cela car tu es jaloux je suis sur





Hasta Luego a todos !!!!   . Good luck !!!!!!!   . See u Sooooon ! :rose:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop dur  Enfin ça dépend de quoi tu parles





Roooh mais tu n'as pas de mémoire jeune homme ?  :mouais: . A propos du sperme


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a mieux à faire avec une queue de langoustine !



Ah bon quoi donc ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Roooh mais tu n'as pas de mémoire jeune homme ?  :mouais: . A propos du sperme


 Mais si, j'ai de la mémoire  Mais ça dépend de ce que chaque personne peut comprendre à ma réponse... Sinon, je me souviens très bien 
D'ailleurs, il y a 3 nouveaux liens qui se battent là


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, j'ai de la mémoire  Mais ça dépend de ce que chaque personne peut comprendre à ma réponse... Sinon, je me souviens très bien
> D'ailleurs, il y a 3 nouveaux liens qui se battent là





Fais moi y pense ce soir , j'y vais là   . Bonne journée a toi et a toutes  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Fais moi y pense ce soir , j'y vais là   . Bonne journée a toi et a toutes  :rose:


 Bonne journée 
Il faut que je me mette à bosser de toute façon


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

bon allez, je ferme internet et je m'y mets 
Ca me fait chier le boulot aujourd'hui, je sais pas pourquoi...


----------



## uranium (9 Juin 2005)

Je vous aime tous


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> Je vous aime tous


C'est vrai? 

:rose:



:love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai?
> 
> :rose:
> 
> ...





Oh c gentil


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je passerai des ESC aussi  . Et l'ieseg , je suis trop vieux pour passer le concours :rateau: enfin bon on est pas la pour raconte ma vie  si tu veux msn  .


 

Si si vas-y


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Si si vas-y





Non sans facon


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non sans facon


Allez, fais pas ton timide


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, fais pas ton timide





Bon , j'y vais . Bonne après midi a vous toutes et tous


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Coucou fini la philo !!!    j'étais pas stressée c'est cool glop glop  :rateau: 

vala


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou fini la philo !!!   j'étais pas stressée c'est cool glop glop :rateau:
> 
> vala


 
et maintenant, tu es stressée?


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et maintenant, tu es stressée?


non ca va


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou fini la philo !!!   j'étais pas stressée c'est cool glop glop :rateau:
> 
> vala


comment ça s'est passé ?
Plutot bien, vu ton message


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ca va


 
quand sont les prochaines épreuves?


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quand sont les prochaines épreuves?


demain, littérature de 14h a 16h


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

*bon jeudi!!!!!! ​*

me parlez pas de raviolis   
je repart d'où je suis venue : le lit  


suis mamàààààààde !!!!!! :mouais: (et marre de "saluer" le seau   )

a plus tard ...... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon jeudi!!!!!! ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bonjour à ton seau...


----------



## lumai (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon jeudi!!!!!! ​*




Salut la plus belle !!!  :love:

Soigne-toi bien !


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> demain, littérature de 14h a 16h


 
c'est chaud.

tu as un peu le temps de réviser la prose sur ce forum


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est chaud.
> 
> tu as un peu le temps de réviser la prose sur ce forum


  oui il faut que je me repose ...  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon jeudi!!!!!! ​*
> 
> me parlez pas de raviolis
> je repart d'où je suis venue : le lit
> ...



Ne désespère pas ...







MAIS !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui il faut que je me repose ...  :rateau:


viens dans mon lit


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> viens dans mon lit


j'arrive


----------



## bouilla (9 Juin 2005)

Tain elles sont facile les filles ici


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive




le bac a phylo nous la toute changer :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Tain elles sont facile les filles ici


tu crois ?   



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> le bac a phylo nous la toute changer


tu veux dire : " le bac de philo nous l'a toute changée" ... je me prépare pour mon épreuve de lettres de demain


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu crois ?
> 
> 
> tu veux dire : " le bac de philo nous l'a toute changée" ... je me prépare pour mon épreuve de lettres de demain



courage :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Fini math demain anglais


----------



## bouilla (9 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Fini math demain anglais



tu notes ton emploi du temps ici ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive


j'attend


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Fllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Fini math demain anglais


 Et après ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

A poil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bouilla (9 Juin 2005)

Hop Hop Hop


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> A poil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Déjà à poil depuis longtemps...


----------



## MrStone (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Déjà à poil depuis longtemps...




Attention au coup de froid, avec ce petit vent nord-est, vaut mieux se méfier


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> tu notes ton emploi du temps ici ?


J'informe la population


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Attention au coup de froid, avec ce petit vent nord-est, vaut mieux se méfier


 J'espère bien qu'il va rester tout le week end :love: Ça fait des superbes vagues !!! :love:


----------



## avr (9 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ne désespère pas ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon jeudi!!!!!! ​*
> 
> me parlez pas de raviolis
> je repart d'où je suis venue : le lit
> ...



Courage, juste 1 mauvais moment à passer.
Y'a des volontaires pour jouer au... :hosto: ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Aller hop un ptit dodo


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

C'est bien calme par ici  
Alors, plus de floodeur sur MacG 
Tous les floodeurs ont été banni??
Ah ben non, je suis encore la...


----------



## MrStone (9 Juin 2005)

trop de taf pour flouder paisiblement :rose: :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2005)

en plus faut tout apprendre sur les chips intel, la galère


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en plus faut tout apprendre sur les chips intel, la galère



Note, ces temps ci, c'est plus facile que de tout apprendre sur les chips Flodor, où t'es obligé d'attendre qu'ils finissent de déménager l'usine ! 

EDIT : Post N° 3333, j'ai gagné une visite médicale ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

bah oui, tres tres tres injuste !!!!!! :mouais: 

a chque fois que je suis malade , je me dis pour me consoler

"opppp roby , c'est juste un petit moment
et puis tu perdras 2/3 kg sans effort"   

tu parles , meme pas 100 grammes !!!!


----------



## Spyro (9 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en plus faut tout apprendre sur les chips intel, la galère


Je crois c'est ce qui me fait le plus peur: voir les sites mac se mettre à ressembler aux sites PC  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:

intel par ci intel par là... SSE3 ou pas SSE3, combien de canaux dans ton pentium ? Foulala non moi je suivrai jamais là ça devient trop compliqué  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

juste un petit bonjour entre deux courses....

bon, j'y retourne....


----------



## avr (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah oui, tres tres tres injuste !!!!!! :mouais:
> 
> a chque fois que je suis malade , je me dis pour me consoler
> 
> ...



 Mouais... J'suis pas sûr que ce soit le meileur moyen pour maigrir... Comme dit ma grand-mère: 


			
				Mamie Paulette a dit:
			
		

> Quand t'es malade, faut manger pour reprendre des forces! Tiens, reprends une tartine de saindoux pour faire tremper dans ton bol de crème fraîche...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

avr a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... J'suis pas sûr que ce soit le meileur moyen pour maigrir... Comme dit ma grand-mère:



Bof, quand les produits sont bons, ça peut pas faire de mal !  :rateau: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Xman (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> juste un petit bonjour entre deux courses....
> 
> bon, j'y retourne....



Idem  à tous. Pas le temps aujourd'hui  ...trop de boulot

PS: pour maigrir....dormir ! car pas besoin de manger . Ne dit-on pas "Qui dors dîne"
C'est cor qui a raison


----------



## Xman (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> juste un petit bonjour entre deux courses....



Tu livres des pizza ?


----------



## Xman (9 Juin 2005)

Pfffff !!! Quand tu rentres dans le Floude....t'arrives plus à en sortir..


----------



## Xman (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu parles , meme pas 100 grammes !!!!



Tu ne confondrais pas Flood et Food ?


----------



## Xman (9 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff !!! Quand tu rentres dans le Floude....t'arrives plus à en sortir..



T'as raison... Bon ! au Boulot !!


----------



## avr (9 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff !!! Quand tu rentres dans le Floude....t'arrives plus à en sortir..


Yes!!
Et dire que je suis au boulot...  
Et hop! une p'tite pause toutes les 10 min pour jeter un oeil au Floude... Je vais porter plainte contre MacG pour déconcentration tiens...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Tu livres des pizza ?



allons, Astroman...il n'y a pas que les pizza dans le monde du transport....  
non, je viens de finir mes trucs....
suis pret pour le flood...

mince...Astro c'est pas man , mais boy....


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

bon flood stooky


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

Maiwen.....


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon flood stooky




bon courage demain maiwen :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

*Avriiiiiiiiiiillllllllll....*   

l'en est ou ton PB...?...dans l'avion...?


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen.....


tu vois tu vois, j'apprends bien 12,59 messages par jour    :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon courage demain maiwen :love:



 Mackie....ça roule...?...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu vois tu vois, j'apprends bien 12,59 messages par jour    :rateau:



coooool, tu progresses.....   :style:


ps: tiens, je suis presque au double....


----------



## Xman (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> allons, Astroman...il n'y a pas que les pizza dans le monde du transport....



Dommage 

Tu trouve qu'il me ressemble ?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.astrofan.com/imagescharacters/Astroboy.jpg


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon courage demain maiwen :love:


tu va me sortir ça jusqu'au 22 ?   non mais arrête un peu


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu va me sortir ça jusqu'au 22 ?   non mais arrête un peu




je peu te dire bien autre chose jolie maiwen :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Dommage
> 
> Tu trouve qu'il me ressemble ??????
> 
> ...



non, mais je cherche quel super hero ce cache derriere ce X.....
 je sais c'est duckman....


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peu te dire bien autre chose jolie maiwen :love:


comme quoi ?


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comme quoi ?




te dire des mots doux alors que l'on est allongés dans l'herbe  :love:


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Avril ne peut pas vous parler il est occupé à faire des mamour à son nouveau-né powerbook, merci de laisser un message


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Mackie....ça roule...?...




oui, enfin j'ai pas de papier pour :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, enfin j'ai pas de papier pour :rateau:


tiens ce matin en allant au lycée  , un mec me demande si j'ai des feuilles ... j'ai une tête à rouler moi ?


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tiens ce matin en allant au lycée  , un mec me demande si j'ai des feuilles ... j'ai une tête à rouler moi ?




absolument pas très cher maiwen :love:  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, enfin j'ai pas de papier pour :rateau:



...moi oui....


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Enfin rentré du taf... 
Faut avouer que j'en ai pas foutu lourd aujourd'hui...
mais bon, ca ira mieux demain...


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Ca y est, j'ai mon pack!! 
J'ai pu changer mon titre, celui ci me correspond un peu plus


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, j'ai mon pack!!
> J'ai pu changer mon titre, celui ci me correspond un peu plus



un joli titre....
mais, oui, va falloir passer aux travaux pratiques....la théorie c'est bien....mais ça ne paie pas trop....


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

comme ça?


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

ou alors comme ça peut être?


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ou alors comme ça peut être?


"padawan du flood"


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

sinon, il ne me manque que peu de pnts (12 je crois) pour ne plus payer ma bouteille de champ'...
et j'ai plus de thune...
Une ame généreuse peut etre


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "padawan du flood"


Pas mal celui la  
surtout que je suis en train de me faire l'intégrale star wars :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

et comme ça, c'est mieux


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal celui la
> surtout que je suis en train de me faire l'intégrale star wars :rateau:


girouette va !


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

allez, un p'tit 4  pour s'échauffer


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> allez, un p'tit 4  pour s'échauffer


3 ... pas 4


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> girouette va !


tu m'as cassé mon 4 à la suite  
tant pis, je suis encore un padawan, pas comme stook


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tu m'as cassé mon 4 à la suite
> tant pis, je suis encore un padawan, pas comme stook


c'est bien, reste padawan comme ça tu penseras à moi à chaque post  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Au fait, stook, je la trouve ou l'option pour mettre la pastille bicolore 
je vois bien l'endroit pour modifier le titre, mais la pastille...


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2005)

ça piaille pas mal par ici..


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien, reste padawan comme ça tu penseras à moi à chaque post  :rateau:


Faut que je me dépêche si je veux pas me faire rattraper...


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je me dépêche si je veux pas me faire rattraper...


seul compte la boule à facette mon cher, seule compte la boule à facette ...


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> seul compte la boule à facette mon cher, seule compte la boule à facette ...


Allez, sois gentille, aide moi... 
et je te le revaudrais apres


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça piaille pas mal par ici..


hihi


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, stook, je la trouve ou l'option pour mettre la pastille bicolore
> je vois bien l'endroit pour modifier le titre, mais la pastille...




tableau de bord/divers/membres des groupes/aide MacG normal/mettre a jour....

voila, tu selectionne la case avec la pastille et tu cliques....


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

quelqu'un veut un verre, je viens d'ouvrir la bouteille pour l'apéro :


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, sois gentille, aide moi...
> et je te le revaudrais apres


 
c'est pas bien de quémander


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bien de quémander


C'est vrai :rose:
mais j'en avais mare de faire la bise au DJ velu...


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Robertav    Sinon, ca va mieux? guérie?
Yvos 
Stook 
Maiwen


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai :rose:
> mais j'en avais mare de faire la bise au DJ velu...


aaaah mais j'avais pas vu le (2) sal*** traitre !!! riendutout !!!


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Robertav
> Sinon, ca va mieux? guérie?


 
voilà, c'est plus discret comme cela


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> aaaah mais j'avais pas vu le (2) sal*** traitre !!! riendutout !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Je viens de lire SM qui est sympa, qui fait de grandes phrases   :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire SM qui est sympa, qui fait de grandes phrases   :affraid:



bon, tu as trouvé.....

de rien...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Flllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, tu as trouvé.....
> 
> de rien...


Excuse moi Stook  
J'étais tellement secoué de tous ces changements que je t'ai oublié un court instant 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Flllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Flllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Flllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*FlllllllllOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOodddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




*


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> *FlllllllllOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOodddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charlub tu nous lourdes avec tes flooooooooooood


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Juin 2005)

A toutes et à tous !!!

Je l'ai !!!!
:love:
:love:

Je dirai mes impressions un peu plus tars, pareil pour les photos !


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> A toutes et à tous !!!
> 
> Je l'ai !!!!
> :love:
> ...


maintenant il trouve qu'un ibook aurait suffit à ses "modestes" qualités de futur lycéen


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Charlub tu nous lourdes avec tes flooooooooooood



Tu nous lourdes avec tes remarques contre le flood dans le bar à flood... soit un peu logique avec toi même enfin...


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous lourdes avec tes remarques contre le flood dans le bar à flood... soit un peu logique avec toi même enfin...


c'est pas une remarque contre le flood ... c'est une remarque contre toi ...   
et puis mon cher mossieur y'a flood et flood ... nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous lourdes avec tes remarques contre le flood dans le bar à flood... soit un peu logique avec toi même enfin...


Cessez donc de vous chamalliez les enfants


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Ne vois donc tu pas la puissance du côté obscur du flood ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Cessez donc de vous chamalliez les enfants



Faudrais qu'on arrête de faire du flood avec du sens... sinon c'est plus du flood !    :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Ca va?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Hello


----------



## bouilla (9 Juin 2005)

Vous vous dites bonjour combien fois pas jour vous  :mouais:


----------



## bouilla (9 Juin 2005)

> flood


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous dites bonjour combien fois pas jour vous  :mouais:



C'est sympa BOUILLAVE comme nom.

J'aime beaucoup !


----------



## bouilla (9 Juin 2005)

Nan c'est plus proche de bouILLAKA


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous dites bonjour combien fois pas jour vous  :mouais:


 Autant de fois qu'on peut


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Bonjour a toutes et tous


----------



## bouilla (9 Juin 2005)

Qu'est ce que je disais


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Faudrais qu'on arrête de faire du flood avec du sens... sinon c'est plus du flood !    :rateau:



*Objection mon ami Charles Hubert*
c'est encore mieux


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Autant de fois qu'on peut


ou qu'on VEUT...


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ou qu'on VEUT...


Jusqu"à l"épuisement


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu"à l"épuisement


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

Et des au revoirs c'est pareil  .. autant qu'on veut


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)




----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

>


parfois c'est plus si affinités 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> parfois c'est plus si affinités
> 
> 
> 
> ...







T'as vu dans l'état ou tu me mets...


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu dans l'état ou tu me mets...


Souvent c'est l'éfflusion


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

Les bonjours sont toujours chaleureux


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

hé hé hé j'ai gagnée chez google !!!!!!     




_mais ma gastro elle est touj là _


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Les soirées aussi : 










Voire ca pour certains... :


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

parfois révolutionnaires


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hé hé hé j'ai gagnée chez google !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Marrant les photos qu'on trouvent avec ce thème


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

des fois franchement désagréables


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Un spécial sonnyboy : le tomber de futa!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

parfois accompagnés de vérités


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ca, on peut dire ce quon veut, c'est du flood de compet'


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Un grand bravo à tous


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

Mais en tout cas toujours très sympathiques


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mais en tout cas toujours très sympathiques


 hum... c'est vrai


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Pour Avril à son PB :


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

Il y a les "cas"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Mais d'où qu'ils viennent tout ces smileys ?


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a les "cas"


T'es parti pour nous faire tout le site?


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

Il y a les inconvenants


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)




----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> T'es parti pour nous faire tout le site?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)




----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Bon puisque c'est comme ça et qu'il reste bientot plus que 50 pages... Il va falloir que je m'excite un peu !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Et il ne faut pas oublier :


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)




----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

C'est où le site des smileys ?


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

>


il est tout bon ce smiley!!


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bon puisque c'est comme ça et qu'il reste bientot plus que 50 pages... Il va falloir que je m'excite un peu !!!


  On ne peut pas depasser les 500pages???


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

>


 Tu parles à qui ?


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Coucouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! J'adore le gooooooooooolf !!!!!  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)




----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut pas depasser les 500pages???


 Tu verras il se passera quelque chose


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est où le site des smileys ?


Voila la mine d'or : 
http://smileys.inzenet.org/


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! J'adore le gooooooooooolf !!!!!  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! J'adore le gooooooooooolf !!!!!  :rose:


  alors de retour ? pour mettre un peu d'ambiance ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Bon, j go !


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

AHAHAHA c'est exellent  ce site !!!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

Je sais pas ce que vous avez ce soir??


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> alors de retour ? pour mettre un peu d'ambiance ?





t'inquetes et en prime un numéro d'une nana  :love:


----------



## nonos (9 Juin 2005)

Le langage smiley fait-il parti de charte car il y en a sur mon portable?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

c'est pas moi c'est lui...


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Et un autre site excellent 


http://catweed.free.fr/sms.php


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> t'inquetes et en prime un numéro d'une nana  :love:


 c'est vrai ??? Cool  ça fait plaisir :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et un autre site excellent
> 
> 
> http://catweed.free.fr/sms.php


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

Ca rend heureux en tout cas


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ??? Cool  ça fait plaisir :love:




Enfin a moitié enfin c complique  :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Un ptit sumo comme c'est mignon


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

.


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ca rend heureux en tout cas





Carrement  :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Enfin a moitié enfin c complique  :love:


 Toujours compliqué les filles :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Un ptit sumo comme c'est mignon





Oh Franswa , tu t'es trouvé en smileys ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

héhéhé


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Toujours compliqué les filles :love:





Non c moi , c pas elle c moi !!!!


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oh Franswa , tu t'es trouvé en smileys ?


 Malheureusement, je fais parti des personnes qui n'arrivent pas à grossir (que en faisant du sport)


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

Parfois ça balance dans ma tête


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, je fais parti des personnes qui n'arrivent pas à grossir (que en faisant du sport)




je fais parti des personnes qui peuvent mange bcp bcp et je groissi jamais c grave ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non c moi , c pas elle c moi !!!!


 comprend tjs pas


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> je fais parti des personnes qui peuvent mange bcp bcp et je groissi jamais c grave ?


 Exactement  Je sais pas si c'est grave mais c'est ce qui se passe... (tu parlais peut etre de toi :rose


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, je fais parti des personnes qui n'arrivent pas à grossir (que en faisant du sport)


Si ça peut t'aider


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et un autre site excellent
> 
> 
> http://catweed.free.fr/sms.php


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> comprend tjs pas





Je raconte pas ma vie ici moi  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Parfois ça balance dans ma tête


 Si c'est que dans la tête


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

>




De rien


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est que dans la tête





Pourquoi ca peut balancer où ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je raconte pas ma vie ici moi  :rateau:


 Raconte la moi ailleurs alors


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est que dans la tête


Ailleurs ... uniquement quand je cours ..  :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ca peut balancer où ?


 Dans un calbute, ça balance !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

pourquoi je ne comprends nada de nada ?


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Dans un calbute, ça balance !!!





Sauf quand je cours


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ailleurs ... uniquement quand je cours ..  :love:


 Que quand tu cours ??? Sinon, elles sont fixées avec tonyglandile ?


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi je ne comprends nada de nada ?




Tu es une maman  . T'inquetes pas , respire


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Sauf quand je cours


 Ouais avant de courir, il faut prendre les précautions de les attacher quelque part


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Que quand tu cours ??? Sinon, elles sont fixées avec tonyglandile ?




Roooh tonyglandule seulemen t!!!!


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi je ne comprends nada de nada ?


 Heu... Je sais pas :rose: Peut être parce que y a pas vraiment grand chose à comprendre :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais avant de courir, il faut prendre les précautions de les attacher quelque part




Une dans la poche droite et une autre dans la poche gauche  , je porte que des traillis il y a la place , tu te souviens j'ai un gros débit


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi je ne comprends nada de nada ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Roooh tonyglandule seulemen t!!!!


 hey, je parle pas des miennes  Je suppose...


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Heu... Je sais pas :rose: Peut être parce que y a pas vraiment grand chose à comprendre :love:




Puis comme tu disais Franswa , c toujours compliqué une femme


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Une dans la poche droite et une autre dans la poche gauche  , je porte que des traillis il y a la place , tu te souviens j'ai un gros débit


 T'es comme moi alors


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi je ne comprends nada de nada ?



Parce que tu t'es échappée de ton cercle...


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2005)

bientot :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hey, je parle pas des miennes  Je suppose...




Tu es sur ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Puis comme tu disais Franswa , c toujours compliqué une femme


 Ouais, ça cherche toujours à comprendre... Alors que y a rien à comprendre


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'es comme moi alors




On fonde un club ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur ?


 Ouais, je porte des boxer DIM  Là je parle de moi


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ça cherche toujours à comprendre... Alors que y a rien à comprendre




Arrete on va dire que tu es myso


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

pfffffffffff       

si machos  (a 4 sous ) deja a leurs son age !!!!!!!    

mais où va t'il le monde?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On fonde un club ?


 Pas de problème !!! On l'appelle comment ? ;o)


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je porte des boxer DIM  Là je parle de moi





Piouf et moi que Calvin Klein


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2005)

Toi tu retournes dans ton cercle !

Et fissa !


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème !!! On l'appelle comment ? ;o)




Repeindre les murs en moins de 24h ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffffff
> 
> si machos  (a 4 sous ) deja a leurs son age !!!!!!!
> 
> mais où va t'il le monde?


 c'est ce que je me demandais, y a pas si longtemps...

Je n'ai aucune réponse au question de où va le monde avec cette jeunesse décadente :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffffff
> 
> si machos  (a 4 sous ) deja a leurs son age !!!!!!!
> 
> mais où va t'il le monde?


Nous sommes des incompris!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu retournes dans ton cercle !
> 
> Et fissa !





lequel ?   


pour le moment je suis une sdf


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que je me demandais, y a pas si longtemps...
> 
> Je n'ai aucune réponse au question de où va le monde avec cette jeunesse décadente :love:




Ca c mai 68 , je vous jure  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Repeindre les murs en moins de 24h ?


 D'accord, on choisi ces clients et on repeint les murs à ceux qu'on préfère :love: J'aime bcp cette idée de club de peinture


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Piouf et moi que Calvin Klein


 J'aime bcp aussi :love:  Mais j'en ai pas


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> lequel ?
> 
> 
> pour le moment je suis une sdf


ROBERTAV???     on t'aime


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, on choisi ces clients et on repeint les murs à ceux qu'on préfère :love: J'aime bcp cette idée de club de peinture





Oui tout a fait mais moi je prends que des clientes , désolé  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes des incompris!


  Pas par tout le monde :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bcp aussi :love:  Mais j'en ai pas





Demande a ta nana de t'en offrir


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui tout a fait mais moi je prends que des clientes , désolé  :rose:


 Moi aussi !!!!!!! Veux pas de client !!!!!!!!! lol Que des clientes exclusivement, j'avais oublié de précisé cette énorme détail :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Demande a ta nana de t'en offrir


 Déjà il faudrait que je choisisse  Nan, je déconne  Pour l'instant, je sais pas ce que je dois faire à ce niveau là...


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi !!!!!!! Veux pas de client !!!!!!!!! lol Que des clientes exclusivement, j'avais oublié de précisé cette énorme détail :love:





Je te laisse les ados et moi je prends les femmes 25-35 ans uniquement  . Ca va la ?


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi !!!!!!! Veux pas de client !!!!!!!!! lol Que des clientes exclusivement, j'avais oublié de précisé cette énorme détail :love:


C'est pas un détail de l'histoire tout de même!!!    :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Déjà il faudrait que je choisisse  Nan, je déconne  Pour l'instant, je sais pas ce que je dois faire à ce niveau là...




Roooh , raconte


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Roooh , raconte


 Pas en public  Comme toi


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

Fermez les yeux les gars  .. j'ai un petit mot à adresser à Robertav


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pas en public  Comme toi





Euh elle est blonde ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je te laisse les ados et moi je prends les femmes 25-35 ans uniquement  . Ca va la ?


 Ouais ça peut aller   :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Fermez les yeux les gars  .. j'ai un petit mot à adresser à Robertav





Serais tu en mal d'amouuuuuuuuuur ?


----------



## yoffy (9 Juin 2005)

Non , rien , je ne fais que passer...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je te laisse les ados et moi je prends les femmes 25-35 ans uniquement  . Ca va la ?





sauvée !!!!!!!!!    

je ne rentre pas dans les criteres   




ps : et zut alors, meme dans les questionnaies ,a la case "age",  je descends de plus en plus bas


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Euh elle est blonde ?


 Raté... quoique... l'été un tit peu


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ça peut aller   :love:





On se fait une SA ou SARL ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sauvée !!!!!!!!!
> 
> je ne rentre pas dans les criteres
> 
> ...


 T'inquiète pas  Y a toujours des exeptions et une clientel VIP :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Non , rien , je ne fais que passer...


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Raté... quoique... l'été un tit peu





Bien , je te la laisse alors


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On se fait une SA ou SARL ?


 Une SARL


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien , je te la laisse alors


 Mais au départ, elle est pas du tout blonde !!! Essaye de trouver


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sauvée !!!!!!!!!
> 
> je ne rentre pas dans les criteres
> 
> ...





Ca dépend tu es blonde ou chatain ?


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mais au départ, elle est pas du tout blonde !!! Essaye de trouver





Brune ? le poil brillant


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend tu es blonde ou chatain ?


 Elle est Violine :love:


----------



## yoffy (9 Juin 2005)

Oh , pardon , c'est encore moi , restez assis...


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Elle est Violine :love:




Bon , je te la laisse , je finirai le travail


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Brune ? le poil brillant


 Raté   Essaye encore


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Oh , pardon , c'est encore moi , restez assis...





Oh superman !


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon , je te la laisse , je finirai le travail


 Y a pas de prob


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Raté   Essaye encore




Quoi elle a pas le poil brillant ?  . Je dirai chatain


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Oh , pardon , c'est encore moi , restez assis...


 De toute façon, tu passes au dessus


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Quoi elle a pas le poil brillant ?  . Je dirai chatain


 Encore raté !!!  Essaye encore


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de prob






On fonde la société durant les vacances ? C l'été les clientes ont bien chaud ...  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Encore raté !!!  Essaye encore





Elle est chauve ? Rousse ? Cheveux Rouge ? Ah non , je sias c un homme !!!  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On fonde la société durant les vacances ? C l'été les clientes ont bien chaud ...  :rose:


 Entièrement d'accord  Moi aussi d'ailleurs, toujours plus chaud l'été


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Brune ? le poil brillant


C'est pas ça que vous cherchez?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend tu es blonde ou chatain ?





je suis une fausse brune !!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Elle est chauve ? Rousse ? Cheveux Rouge ? Ah non , je sias c un homme !!!  :rateau:


 Tu as fini par le dire elle est Rousse


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Je vais essayer de passer les 1000 messages ce soir !!!


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis une fausse brune !!!!!!


 Nan ??? Tu es quoi au départ ?


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord  Moi aussi d'ailleurs, toujours plus chaud l'été





Très bien on divise les parts sociales en 50%-50% ?


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fini par le dire elle est Rousse





Au yeux bleeus ou verts ? Si c le cas


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer de passer les 1000 messages ce soir !!!


 Ça va être facile... Vu la cadence qu'il y a ce soir


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis une fausse brune !!!!!!





Bon , ca va on te fait la commande


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Au yeux bleeus ou verts ? Si c le cas


 Yeux bleues :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça va être facile... Vu la cadence qu'il y a ce soir





Je tenais a préciser que c mon dernier soir avant de poster moins régulierement jusqu'au 20 juin


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Très bien on divise les parts sociales en 50%-50% ?


 Pecap' 50 - 50


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Yeux bleues :love:




Photos ?  :rose: . Je suis amoureux fou des rousses aux yeux bleus ou marrons ca doit etre mes origines irlandaises qui font ca


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)




----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je tenais a préciser que c mon dernier soir avant de poster moins régulierement jusqu'au 20 juin


 ah  d'accord  De toute façon, moi aussi c'est exeptionnel... Quoique


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pecap' 50 - 50





Et la cremière c 1 jour sur 2 ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Pareil !


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Photos ?  :rose: . Je suis amoureux fou des rousses aux yeux bleus ou marrons ca doit etre mes origines irlandaises qui font ca


 J'avais dit qu'on était pareil...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)




----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et la cremière c 1 jour sur 2 ?


 Ouais ça me parait bien pour le début


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ah  d'accord  De toute façon, moi aussi c'est exeptionnel... Quoique





Allez dis moi que tu seras la a mon grand retour de floodeur le 20 juiiiiiiiiiin !  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Au yeux bleeus ou verts ? Si c le cas


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Photos ?  :rose: . Je suis amoureux fou des rousses aux yeux bleus ou marrons ca doit etre mes origines irlandaises qui font ca


 Peut etre plus tard  :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'avais dit qu'on était pareil...





Je rencontre que des americaines blondes aux yx verts en ce moment que c ennuyant


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Allez dis moi que tu seras la a mon grand retour de floodeur le 20 juiiiiiiiiiin !  :rose:


 Je devrais être là   Sans problème... ça tombe quand ?


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>




Déjà vu mais avec des cheveux longs là j'aurai dis ouiiiiiiiiii mais la désolé  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Bonne soirée les floodeurs


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je devrais être là   Sans problème... ça tombe quand ?





Un Lundi , c bon ?  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je rencontre que des americaines blondes aux yx verts en ce moment que c ennuyant


 c'est clair !!!  J'aime pas les barbies


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je rencontre que des americaines blondes aux yx verts en ce moment que c ennuyant


 
Envoie les moi sur Lille si elles ont une forte poitrine


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un Lundi , c bon ?  :rose:


 Normalement, oui 
Je serais toujours en stage, donc c'est pratiquement sur et certain :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair !!!  J'aime pas les barbies





Non très jolie de surcroit mais c des américaines , je trouves pas d'irlandaise ou d'ecossaise a Paris   enfin aussi je traine que dans une librairie américaine ca n'arrange en rien


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée les floodeurs


 Bonne soirée Maiwen  :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, oui
> Je serais toujours en stage, donc c'est pratiquement sur et certain :love:





Copaiiiiiiiiiiing !!!!  :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non très jolie de surcroit mais c des américaines , je trouves pas d'irlandaise ou d'ecossaise a Paris   enfin aussi je traine que dans une librairie américaine ca n'arrange en rien


 C'est sur que c'est pas l'endroit où tu trouveras une belle rousse


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

Pfuuuuuu! Ca floode dur ici
Je pars une petite 1/2h, et je retrouve 4 pages de flood  
Bon, je vais bouquiner, à demain


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

ben voila       

jamais contents ces hommes !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur que c'est pas l'endroit où tu trouveras une belle rousse




Je sais où aller pour le 21 juin , moi


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Copaiiiiiiiiiiing !!!!  :love:


 héhéhé  ça me rapelle des bons souvenirs


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Plus que 10 messages !!! restez féter ça avec moi  !!!  à moins que j'attende demain...


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben voila
> 
> jamais contents ces hommes !!!!!!!!!!




Pour autant pour la fermeture , je veux bien y gouter ....  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

quoi que... ça se discute...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sauvée !!!!!!!!!
> 
> je ne rentre pas dans les criteres



D'accord, mais les critères eux, est ce qu'ils te rentrent dedans ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je sais où aller pour le 21 juin , moi


 à la fête de la musique en Irlande ? :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 10 messages !!! restez féter ça avec moi  !!!  à moins que j'attende demain...


 Comme tu veux du moment que ça se fête :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> à la fête de la musique en Irlande ? :love:





Chut , j'ai pas le droit de le dire , j'ai une idée derrière la tête ( ah bon que derriere la tête ?  )


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, mais les critères eux, est ce qu'ils te rentrent dedans ?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben voila
> 
> jamais contents ces hommes !!!!!!!!!!



GNA GNA GNA !!!!

ça faisait longtemps hein ?!


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Souvent c'est l'éfflusion


  eh !! le smiley a déjà un des futur eMac intel !!!

 "bonjour(r)(c)" est une marque dépposer pas Apple(c) computer(tm) vueillez arréter de l'utiliser à tord et à travers.


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben voila
> 
> jamais contents ces hommes !!!!!!!!!!


 C'est vrai...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, mais les critères eux, est ce qu'ils te rentrent dedans ?




m'enfinnnnn !!!!!!   

t'arrete de lire entre le ligne toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Avec la 450ème page peut être ?


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée Maiwen  :love:


toi aussi t'es namoureux de moi ?    :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Chut , j'ai pas le droit de le dire , j'ai une idée derrière la tête ( ah bon que derriere la tête ?  )


 Ouais, les idées viennent pas que de la tête


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> "bonjour(r)(c)" est une marque dépposer pas Apple(c) computer(tm) vueillez arréter de l'utiliser à tord et à travers.


 



Heu... en clair ça donne quoi ?


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

bah... allez jusqu'à 500, c'est plus rond...


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi t'es namoureux de moi ?    :love:


 Tu es rousse ?   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Si tu es blonde à forte poitrine...


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> bah... allez jusqu'à 500, c'est plus rond...


 500 quoi ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es blonde à forte poitrine...


 Faut venir me voir :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 500 quoi ?


 

500 Guiness !!!!


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Heu... en clair ça donne quoi ?


 bah ça a foiré...

en vrai c'est ça :


			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Souvent c'est l'éfflusion


eh !! le smiley a déjà un des futur eMac intel !!!

"bonjour(r)(c)" est une marque dépposer pas Apple(c) computer(tm) vueillez arréter de l'utiliser à tord et à travers.


:rateau:


voila !


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> 500 Guiness !!!!


 Plus que 3 pour toi


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es blonde à forte poitrine...


je suis plutot brune .. à poitrine plutot ... vous saurez pas  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, les idées viennent pas que de la tête




Ah bon chez toi aussi ?  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Comment es ce qu'on peut acheter une logan à 7900¤ alors que la C1 est à 8250¤.... :rateau: je pige pas comment réfléchissent les gens...


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis plutot brune .. à poitrine plutot ... vous saurez pas  :rateau:




Peu de seins un ptit 90b


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Peu de seins un ptit 90b


 

T'es déjà tro généreux


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Peu de seins un ptit 90b


 Ouais je pense que c'est ça aussi


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Comment es ce qu'on peut acheter une logan à 7900¤ alors que la C1 est à 8250¤.... :rateau: je pige pas comment réfléchissent les gens...




La C1 n'a pas tellement de publicité que de la logan , je trouve


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

et moi j'en ai droit à combien ??
comment ça pas d'alcool pour les mineurs??


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> T'es déjà tro généreux





Oui mais c son bac , je veux la rassurer lol . Ca tient pas debout mon argumentation , si ?


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es blonde à forte poitrine...


Dans ce style là??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Maiwen l'est peut-être?


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'en ai droit à combien ??
> comment ça pas d'alcool pour les mineurs??


 je parlais des guiness... ça va trop vite j'arrive pas à suivre : j'écrit un post et y'a une page en plus...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi t'es namoureux de moi ?    :love:



Moi non, alors si tu as envie de te faire trainer dans la boue, injurier, pulvériser, hacher menu, bouffer toute crue,  cuire un oeuf,  fouetter avec des chardons, une infusion d'ortie, un rail de joke, ou autre...

Fait moi signe, ou ne me fait pas signe de toute façon c'est égal...


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon chez toi aussi ?  :rose:


 Et ouais  des fois, y a des monté de sang qui donne des idées inattendues   :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais je pense que c'est ça aussi




On est connaisseur , copaiiiiiiiiing  :rose:


----------



## yoffy (9 Juin 2005)




----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Peu de seins un ptit 90b


kesten sais ?   
il n'y as que deux personnes ... trois  :rose: ici qui pourraient hypothétiquement en parler ... et ils vont se taire alors pwet


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Et ouais  des fois, y a des monté de sang qui donne des idées inattendues   :love:




Et mademoiselle la rousse elle le sait ca ? Où elle va savoir tes idées ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> je parlais des guiness... ça va trop vite j'arrive pas à suivre : j'écrit un post et y'a une page en plus...


 Ouais, c'est normal


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

*1000 MESSAGES !!!*


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> kesten sais ?
> il n'y as que deux personnes ... trois  :rose: ici qui pourraient hypothétiquement en parler ... et ils vont se taire alors pwet




Rooh  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi non, alors si tu as envie de te faire trainer dans la boue, injurier, pulvériser, hacher menu, bouffer toute crue,  cuire un oeuf,  fouetter avec des chardons, une infusion d'ortie, un rail de joke, ou autre...
> 
> Fait moi signe, ou ne me fait pas signe de toute façon c'est égal...



signe


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et mademoiselle la rousse elle le sait ca ? Où elle va savoir tes idées ?


 elle le sait pas pas encore mais elle a failli le savoir :love: (me suis retenu)


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> elle le sait pas pas encore mais elle a failli le savoir :love: (me suis retenu)





Pourquoi tu t'es retenu , popol a pas marché ?  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> si tu as envie de te faire trainer dans la boue, injurier, pulvériser, hacher menu, bouffer toute crue,  cuire un oeuf,  fouetter avec des chardons, une infusion d'ortie, un rail de joke, ou autre...
> 
> Fait moi signe, ou ne me fait pas signe de toute façon c'est égal...




tu recrutes a la maternelle maintenaint?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On est connaisseur , copaiiiiiiiiing  :rose:


 Ouais, à force de fréquenter notre clientel on a l'oeil


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> *1000 MESSAGES !!!*


 t'es fière ??? 
1000 post de *FLOOD* !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Oui


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Personne à vu ?


 si moi...


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu t'es retenu , popol a pas marché ?  :rose:


 Parce que si ça a marché mais je... voulais dormir


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, à force de fréquenter notre clientel on a l'oeil




C bien notre societé , je te jure


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Parce que si ça a marché mais je... voulais dormir





Tu plaisante , une rousse aux yeux bleus et toi tu dors ?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu recrutes a la maternelle maintenaint?



C'est pas vraiment du recrutement, jalouse que tu es.

T'auras droit à ta volée de bois vert toi aussi !


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

C'est fou le nombre de conversation en parallèlle dans ce thread...


----------



## yoffy (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> *1000 MESSAGES !!!*


Dans le mille !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça..... mais va falloir que j'y aille !!! 

Bonne nuit tout le monde !!!! :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou le nombre de conversation en parallèlle dans ce thread...





Tu es au bar , petit


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> signe



Bien..

On y arrive...

Alors, les abeilles butinent, partons de là...


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu plaisante , une rousse aux yeux bleus et toi tu dors ?


 Quand tu bois un coup de trop et que tu te couches à 6h00 du matin... Tu captes pas tout ce qui t'arrives  Enfin, t'inquiète pas que je réchaufferais plus la prochaine fois :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Dans le mille !


 
Merci :casse:    dès que j'en ai jte reboule


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas tout ça..... mais va falloir que j'y aille !!!
> 
> Bonne nuit tout le monde !!!! :rateau:





Tu es sur que tu es a l'espeme , toi ?


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien..
> 
> On y arrive...
> 
> Alors, les abeilles butinent, partons de là...


pour aller où ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas tout ça..... mais va falloir que j'y aille !!!
> 
> Bonne nuit tout le monde !!!! :rateau:


 Bonne nuit


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu bois un coup de trop et que tu te couches à 6h00 du matin... Tu captes pas tout ce qui t'arrives  Enfin, t'inquiète pas que je réchaufferais plus la prochaine fois :love:





Je sais pas , je bois pas encore   . Tu la revois quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur que tu es a l'espeme , toi ?


 
Je suis en partiels mec !


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas tout ça..... mais va falloir que j'y aille !!!
> 
> Bonne nuit tout le monde !!!! :rateau:


j'vais y aller aussi, l'autorité parentale masculine va se ramener...

P.S. (je suis chez mon père et il n'y a pas ma mère, point de machise ici)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas tout ça..... mais va falloir que j'y aille !!!
> 
> Bonne nuit tout le monde !!!! :rateau:





bonne nuit charles et a binetot pour tes 2000 posts de flood !!!!


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour aller où ?


 DT© :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en partiels mec !





Même les partiels a l'espeme c du gateau  .


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas , je bois pas encore   . Tu la revois quand ?


 ce week end ou le week end prochain à cause de ce P..... de stage


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> DT© :love:


tu es si prévisible  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> j'vais y aller aussi, l'autorité parentale masculine va se ramener...
> 
> P.S. (je suis chez mon père et il n'y a pas ma mère, point de machise ici)





Bonne nuit morpion


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ce week end ou le week end prochain à cause de ce P..... de stage




Préviens moi par mp si cela se conclu , d'accord ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu es si prévisible  :mouais:  :rateau:


 Si tu te le prends vraiment DT©... Ça sera bcp moins prévisible   :love:


----------



## yoffy (9 Juin 2005)

Oui ! c'est du B3...  







Zut ! ....la charte !  .....bon , ben , ....vous n'avez rien vu .


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Préviens moi par mp si cela se conclu , d'accord ?


gregg, désespéré au point de vivre des aventures amoureuses des autres


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si tu te le prends vraiment DT©... Ça sera bcp moins prévisible   :love:





Pour une première , j'ai mal pour toi


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Préviens moi par mp si cela se conclu , d'accord ?


 Pas de problème  En tout cas, c'est pas l'envie qui m'en manque  :love:


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

merci 

bonne nuit à tous (ce coup ci j'y vais pour de vrai...)


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si tu te le prends vraiment DT©... Ça sera bcp moins prévisible   :love:


OUI BEN CA VA HEIN !!!


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> gregg, désespéré au point de vivre des aventures amoureuses des autres




Les tiennes sont tellement au point mort , que je me renseigne plus sur les tiennes


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> gregg, désespéré au point de vivre des aventures amoureuses des autres


 Nan, on a notre entreprise de repeinte pour cet été   Tu veux toi aussi ?


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème  En tout cas, c'est pas l'envie qui m'en manque  :love:





Merci mais une rousse aux yx bleu/ verts  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Les tiennes sont tellement au point mort , que je me renseigne plus sur les tiennes


tu te répètes mon ami , deux fois "tiennes" dans la même phrase c'est pas poétique ...   


sur ce bonne nuit tout le monde et à demain


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan, on a notre entreprise de repeinte pour cet été   Tu veux toi aussi ?





Pour la repeinte ou pour pour etre associé ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> bonne nuit à tous (ce coup ci j'y vais pour de vrai...)


 Bonne nuit man


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu te répètes mon ami , deux fois "tiennes" dans la même phrase c'est pas poétique ...
> 
> 
> sur ce bonne nuit tout le monde et à demain





Tu ne changeras donc jamais chère maiwen . Bonne nuit a toi et bonne chance pour ton épreuve de lettres


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pour la repeinte ou pour pour etre associé ?


 Pour la repeindre !!!  A moins que ça l'interresse d'être associé aussi


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu te répètes mon ami , deux fois "tiennes" dans la même phrase c'est pas poétique ...
> 
> 
> sur ce bonne nuit tout le monde et à demain


 Bonne merde


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pour la repeindre !!!  A moins que ça l'interresse d'être associé aussi





Seulement pour la repeinte  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yoffy (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais une rousse aux yx bleu/ verts  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Il y aurait bien Peggy Bundy


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Seulement pour la repeinte  :love:  :love:  :love:


 d'accord :love: elle est pour moi alors :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu te répètes mon ami , deux fois "tiennes" dans la même phrase c'est pas poétique ...
> 
> 
> sur ce bonne nuit tout le monde et à demain


bonne nuit maiwen .. je t'aime


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Il y aurait bien Peggy Bundy





Non mais c moche


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour aller où ?



Petite curieuse..

Je vais essayer de t'expliquer, comme support à ce cour, je te propose d'acheter l'excellent bouquin de Pierre Desproges "La zigounette dans le piloupilou".

Alors, page 12, tu verras la position dite du "scaphandrier turc".

Pourquoi turc ?

Parce qu'il est gros à force de manger des kebabs !

Ne commence pas à m'emmerder avec tes questions idiotes !


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non mais c moche


 connais pas


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

j'y crois pas !!!!!!!!!    

vous parlez des femmes commes les enfants parlents de billes a la cour de recrée !!!


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Petite curieuse..
> 
> Je vais essayer de t'expliquer, comme support à ce cour, je te propose d'acheter l'excellent bouquin de Pierre Desproges "La zigounette dans le piloupilou".
> 
> ...


  exellente explication :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> d'accord :love: elle est pour moi alors :love:





je te la laisse avec un grand grand plaisir et tu me files ta rousse


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> connais pas





Google google l'ami


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'y crois pas !!!!!!!!!
> 
> vous parlez des femmes commes les enfants parlents de billes a la cour de recrée !!!


 C'est un peu pareil en fait  

PS : pas tapé, je déconne


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu pareil en fait
> 
> PS : pas tapé, je déconne





Ca dépend de laquelle


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> je te la laisse avec un grand grand plaisir et tu me files ta rousse


 Nan !!! C'est la mienne  Préfère encore pas prendre Maiwen


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan !!! C'est la mienne  Préfère encore pas prendre Maiwen





Même pas encore touchée lol  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Google google l'ami


 Je regarderais plus tard


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Même pas encore touchée lol  :rose:


 Pas intérêt


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je regarderais plus tard


----------



## valoriel (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous parlez des femmes commes les enfants parlents de billes a la cour de recrée !!!


La différence, c'est que les billes, c'est les grosses les plus intéressantes   








:love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend de laquelle


 laquelle bille ???


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pas intérêt




M'en fous , je prendrai la nana que j'ai rencontré today


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> La différence, c'est que les billes, c'est les grosses les plus intéressantes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Comme les gros seins , non ?
 :rose:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

>


 T'as raison, c'est moche


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous , je prendrai la nana que j'ai rencontré today


 une rousse aussi ?


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, c'est moche





On est pareil , dude


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> La différence, c'est que les billes, c'est les grosses les plus intéressantes



Marrant ça...

Pas gentil, mais marrant !


----------



## yoffy (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> connais pas


La photo de cette magnifique vraie rousse est maintenant dans le message .

Vraiment,Gregg,il est difficile  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> une rousse aussi ?





Non , brune mais elle a pas mon age un peu plus agée que moi .. j'adore


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> La photo de cette magnifique vraie rousse est maintenant dans le message .
> 
> Vraiment,gregg,il est difficile  :rateau:





j'ai du goût surtout


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On est pareil , dude


 yeaaaahhhh  J'ai à moitié bien posté ce soir :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non , brune mais elle a pas mon age un peu plus agée que moi .. j'adore


 Déjà fait l'expérience, juste avant... Et c'était qu'une s......


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> yeaaaahhhh  J'ai à moitié bien posté ce soir :love:





Et a plein poste c quoi ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du goût surtout


 Du goût pour profiter :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Déjà fait l'expérience, juste avant... Et c'était qu'une s......




Elle a 30 ans ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Juin 2005)

juste un petit salut et je file....

 gregg et franswa....


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et a plein poste c quoi ?


 je sais pas  pas grave


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Du goût pour profiter :love:





De notre jeunesse et ce couche a 6h du matin en s'endormant dans les bras d'une rousse


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> juste un petit salut et je file....
> 
> gregg et franswa....


 salut stook  :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> juste un petit salut et je file....
> 
> gregg et franswa....




Merci  . Bonne nuit a toi


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> De notre jeunesse et ce couche a 6h du matin en s'endormant dans les bras d'une rousse


 Exactement !!! Ça c'est vraiment trop bien :love: Si je pouvais remonter le temps


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Elle a 30 ans ...


 ah  j'ai rien dit alors


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Exactement !!! Ça c'est vraiment trop bien :love: Si je pouvais remonter le temps





Ct quand ?


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ah  j'ai rien dit alors




Delicieuse comme tout , adorable rencontre


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ct quand ?


 Week end dernier :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Delicieuse comme tout , adorable rencontre


 Ça fait plaisir


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Week end dernier :love:





Tu l'as rencontré où ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as rencontré où ?


 T'as pas msn messenger ou iChat ?


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas msn messenger ou iChat ?





Msn  , tu veux me tuer ?  . Je viens sur ichat


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Juin 2005)

Je passe juste en vitesse vous faire un ptit 
*Bonne nuit à tous!* :sleep:


----------



## yoffy (9 Juin 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juin 2005)

coucou


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Msn  , tu veux me tuer ?  . Je viens sur ichat


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juin 2005)

rdv chez les users de la nuit hic et nunc!! tout de suite   


douce nuit a tous!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Patamach (10 Juin 2005)

bonne nuitos


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

salut Patamach....

bon, re-:sleep: et bonne nuit....


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Debout tout le monde!!! 
C'est l'heure de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et de boire un bon café


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

*Bon uh faut que je me dépêche*
... je vais être en retard à la messe !


----------



## jahrom (10 Juin 2005)

"Bonjour jahrom,

Toute l'équipe des Forums MacGeneration vous transmet ses v½ux de bonheur et vous souhaite un heureux anniversaire.

A bientôt sur les forums !"

Je pensais que ma femme serait la première :mouais:


----------



## jahrom (10 Juin 2005)

"Bonjour jahrom,

Toute l'équipe des Forums MacGeneration vous transmet ses v½ux de bonheur et vous souhaite un heureux anniversaire.

A bientôt sur les forums !"

Je pensais que ma femme serait la première...:mouais:


----------



## jahrom (10 Juin 2005)

"Bonjour jahrom,

Toute l'équipe des Forums MacGeneration vous transmet ses v½ux de bonheur et vous souhaite un heureux anniversaire.

A bientôt sur les forums !"

Je pensais que ma femme serait la première...  :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

*Mon cher Jah, bon anniversaire*
... mais au bout de trois posts identiques, on a compris que tu étais content


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

Bon anniversaire jahrom !!!!!!!
tu veut le quel ???


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon uh faut que je me dépêche*
> ... je vais être en retard à la messe !


 C'était pas le dimanche que ça se pratiquait cette vielle tradition oublié


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas le dimanche que ça se pratiquait cette vielle tradition oublié




*Tous les jours que Dieu fait mon jeune ami*
Tu n'es pas sans savoir que je suis autrement en méditation lévitative permanente


----------



## jahrom (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mon cher Jah, bon anniversaire*
> ... mais au bout de trois posts identiques, on a compris que tu étais content



Dans le bar des floodeurs je ne pouvais que le dire trois fois...

Merci


----------



## jahrom (10 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire jahrom !!!!!!!
> tu veut le quel ???




Je prendrais celui ci !!!!!


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Coucou 

joyeux zanniversaire Jahrom


----------



## jahrom (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> joyeux zanniversaire Jahrom



merci.

Dur d'avancer désormais vers la quarantaine.....:mouais:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> merci.
> 
> Dur d'avancer désormais vers la quarantaine.....:mouais:


ben vi ... c'est le début de la fin ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben vi ... c'est le début de la fin ...



*à l'instant même de ta conception*
c'est le début de la fin...


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *à l'instant même de ta conception*
> c'est le début de la fin...


je préfère voir ça comme ... le début de mon début ...   (le début du début ça aurait été prétentieux   )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je préfère voir ça comme ... le début de mon début ...   (le début du début ça aurait été prétentieux   )




*Chaque seconde qui passe*
t'amène inexorablement vers ton dernier souffle tout en posant cette insondable et angoissante question pour nous simples mortels :

"Pourquoi y a t'il quelque chose plutôt que rien ?"


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

C'est bizzarre comme certains sujets peuvent varier : Passer du flood pur et simple à la philosophie D) en passant par une session smileys...
C'est beau comme une portiere de 4L ce thread


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2005)

Salut les floodeurs


----------



## jahrom (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Chaque seconde qui passe*
> t'amène inexorablement vers ton dernier souffle tout en posant cette insondable et angoissante question pour nous simples mortels :
> 
> "Pourquoi y a t'il quelque chose plutôt que rien ?"



Je suis tout honoré que mes 31 ans vous inspire tant de philosophie, mais j'ai pas l'intention de lacher mon dernier souffle aujourd'hui.... (ou alors dans une nuque humide)


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Salut les floodeurs


Oukouk Fab'mossieur


----------



## jahrom (10 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Salut les floodeurs



salut fab'fab  comment ça va bien ?


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Chaque seconde qui passe*
> t'amène inexorablement vers ton dernier souffle tout en posant cette insondable et angoissante question pour nous simples mortels :
> 
> "Pourquoi y a t'il quelque chose plutôt que rien ?"




Moi je sais, moi je sais moi je sais


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Salut les floodeurs




*Fab'*
floode nous vite 4 messages pour arriver à 4000
une chiffre rond, ça fera plus propre


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Moi je sais, moi je sais moi je sais


dis moi dis moi mossieurPierre dis moi


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Fab'*
> floode nous vite 4 messages pour arriver à 4000
> une chiffre rond, ça fera plus propre


  il n'oserait pas faire une telle chose    :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous, la forme ? Z'allez glander ce WE au lieu de remettre la France au Travail ?


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, la forme ? Z'allez glander ce WE au lieu de remettre la France au Travail ?


coucou toi  
moi je vais travailler un peu ce we (épreuves d'histoire et de cinéma mercredi) et puis je vais sortir aussi un peu    ... glander ... non ... jamais


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juin 2005)

Ah elle est belle la nouvelle génération


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> salut fab'fab  comment ça va bien ?




1 :siffle


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah elle est belle la nouvelle génération


non ... moi c'est maiwen ...     ( :rose: )


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2005)

2


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, la forme ? Z'allez glander ce WE au lieu de remettre la France au Travail ?



*Au delà de l'impérieuse nécessité de produire de la richesse pour y arriver,*
nous vivons dans un monde dédié au loisir, à la consommation et à la recherche de bien être en tant que valeur mercantile.

Aussi nous agirons en conséquence.
Aussi, nous glanderons.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2005)

3: siffle:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2005)

4000     


et 10 points disco... Vous pouvez passer commande...


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dis moi dis moi mossieurPierre dis moi



Tu veux vraiment savoir quel est e sens de la vie, petite ?  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> 4000
> 
> 
> et 10 points disco... Vous pouvez passer commande...


preum's


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux vraiment savoir quel est e sens de la vie, petite ?  :mouais:


dis comme ça ... tu me fais peur alors , non je veux pas savoir  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dis comme ça ... tu me fais peur alors , non je veux pas savoir  :rose:  :rateau:


 T'as raison, ça risquerait de t'empêcher de dormir pendant un bon bout de temps


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> 4000
> et 10 points disco... Vous pouvez passer commande...




*Vous m'en mettrez une douzaine...*


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juin 2005)

facile : va et viens


----------



## nonos (10 Juin 2005)

Salut la compagine
 - bonne resolution pour aujourd'hui : rester concenter et finir ce que j'ai a faire...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> Salut la compagine
> - bonne resolution pour aujourd'hui : rester concenter et finir ce que j'ai a faire...




*Alors*
va t'en vite d'ici 


  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2005)

Salut les poulettes, ça gaze?


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salut les poulettes, ça gaze?


tsss ... vulgaire !    :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

Toi tu la ramènes beaucoup...


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tsss ... vulgaire !  :hein:


 
pourquoi te sens-tu visée?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salut les poulettes, ça gaze?


 
 La forme!


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> La forme!


 
ouais, ça va..


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu la ramènes beaucoup...


qui moi ?   



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi te sens-tu visée?


y'avait un smiley à grandes dents en intitulé   ... pas visée, non  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> preum's



Peux pas...


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Peux pas...


oui mais tu peux noter pour après


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salut les poulettes, ça gaze?



 salut lapin


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salut les poulettes, ça gaze?




*Ah !*
les fameux pets de poule


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> salut lapin


 
"les monstres....les monstres....des bebetes pas sympa..."



ça swingue?


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah !*
> les fameux pets de poule


 

très bon goût :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> très bon goût :love:



*J'ai tout de suite perçu*
le fin connaisseur


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

Salut , ca farte ?


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> "les monstres....les monstres....des bebetes pas sympa..."
> 
> 
> 
> ça swingue?



ça grouve, même  

Kool Thing sittin' with a kiddie
now you know you're sure lookin' pretty
like a lover not a dancer
superboy take a chance here
I don't wanna, I don't think so...


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut , ca farte ?


 
non


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dis comme ça ... tu me fais peur alors , non je veux pas savoir  :rose:  :rateau:




 bonjour ravissante maiwen :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut , ca farte ?



*Désolé mon jeune ami...*
Je ne parle pas le bricedeniçois....


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> 4000
> 
> 
> et 10 points disco... Vous pouvez passer commande...




Bravo  

mais malheureusement *Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Fab'Fab.*

sinon, j'en commande 10  :casse:


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> ça grouve, même
> 
> Kool Thing sittin' with a kiddie
> now you know you're sure lookin' pretty
> ...


 

:love: :love: :love: 

toi tu vas te prendre un coudboul


_I'm insane  _


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonjour ravissante maiwen :love:


coucou


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonjour ravissante maiwen :love:



C'est le printemps Mackie ? çà bourgeonne ?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> 4000
> 
> 
> et 10 points disco... Vous pouvez passer commande...


 
S'il te reste quelques munitions, je suis preneur


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Désolé mon jeune ami...*
> Je ne parle pas le bricedeniçois....





Bonjour comment allez vous en ce vendredi ensoilléile ?


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est le printemps Mackie ? çà bourgeonne ?


 
l'été arrive, va falloir songer à conclure


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> l'été arrive, va falloir songer à conclure


  tous à l'affût ... on dirait des hyènes


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tous à l'affût ... on dirait des hyènes




un peu de romantisme bordel


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour comment allez vous en ce vendredi ensoilléile ?



*Eh bien mon jeune ami*
nous floodosophions sur les mystérieux fondements de la vie et sur l'avilissante et pernicieuse condition qui est la nôtre...


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tous à l'affût ... on dirait des hyènes





Jamais contente cette femme


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un peu de romantisme bordel


 
"et la tendresse bordel"


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Jamais contente cette femme


... pourquoi tu dis ça ? ... :mouais:


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Eh bien mon jeune ami*
> nous floodosophions sur les mystérieux fondements de la vie et sur l'avilissante et pernicieuse condition qui est la nôtre...


 
chacun son problème  


moi, j'ai faim


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... pourquoi tu dis ça ? ... :mouais:





Il y a des hommes a tes pieds et tu en prends aucun


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Eh bien mon jeune ami*
> nous floodosophions sur les mystérieux fondements de la vie et sur l'avilissante et pernicieuse condition qui est la nôtre...


 
  Comment tu parles bien 

Et sinon, tu veux une 'tite mousse?


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

Bon alors ? Romantisme ou on s'enc... ?


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des hommes a tes pieds et tu en prends aucun


pour les hyènes, je parlais pas des "hommes à mes pieds" mais des gens qui, dès que mackie post, lui saute dessus en lui faisant ces remarques .. printanières   

povr' enfant  :hein:


ben Bassmossieur


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu parles bien
> 
> Et sinon, tu veux une 'tite mousse?






Un bière au whisky seulement pour moi  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> nous floodosophions sur les mystérieux fondements



Doc !!!

Vient voir un peu par là...


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour les hyènes, je parlais pas des "hommes à mes pieds" mais des gens qui, dès que mackie post, lui saute dessus en lui faisant ces remarques .. printanières
> 
> povr' enfant  :hein:
> 
> ...





Tu es tel SuperWoman qui défend les opprimés


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors ? Romantisme ou on s'enc... ?



Venant de toi, je prèfère la première option


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juin 2005)

Se faire enc.... par un troll, y a des limites qd même


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour les hyènes, je parlais pas des "hommes à mes pieds" mais des gens qui, dès que mackie post, lui saute dessus en lui faisant ces remarques .. printanières
> 
> povr' enfant  :hein:



Ben koi ? il me semblait que faire référence au printemps était moins graveleux que de parler de l'état de tension, voire de raideur turgescente, dans lequel se trouve Mackie


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Se faire enc.... par un troll, y a des limites qd même





Un connaiseur ?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juin 2005)

Je connais bien ce troll là en particulier


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un connaiseur ?



Un gland ?


----------



## Franswa (10 Juin 2005)

Là, faut vraiment que j'aille bosser :love: A plus tard


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un gland ?


 
Un lucide ?


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Là, faut vraiment que j'aille bosser :love: A plus tard


Bonne journée


----------



## Franswa (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée


 Merci toi aussi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Doc !!!
> Vient voir un peu par là...



*Je savais*
que Monsieur Boy apprécierait


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je savais*
> que Monsieur Boy apprécierait



Tu t'es entraîné pour le tomber de futal ??


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

*vendrediiiii !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: *​


je vous souhaite une tre belle journée et un bon debut de w.E.    

le soleil pointe, les degres montent !!! :love: 
que demande plus le peuple?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un gland ?




le noisettier est en fleur deja ?


----------



## Patamach (10 Juin 2005)

ce soir c vacance pour une semaine 
yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Hello tout le monde !!!!  

(J'aurais pas du poser plus pour rrester qqes jours à 1000 posts, mais c'est plus fort que moi  )

Tiens... en attendant, le registre de mon PC viens encore de planter... heureusement que j'ai trouvé un acheteur avant d'acheter mon ibook


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le noisettier est en fleur deja ?




 le noisettier y fait pas des noisettes seulement ? ou alors il a forcé sur la testostérone pour donner un chène couillu


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> que demande plus le peuple?



Du sexe et de l'argent, pourquoi?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juin 2005)

Et du vin


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Du sexe et de l'argent, pourquoi?





las vegas : sexe et argent !!!!!!!    







:love:


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

Et a bouffer, j'ai faim


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juin 2005)

T'as tjrs faim


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2005)

Coucou tout le monde ! 

J'ai faim et on est loin de la pause de midi...

Je mange ma main ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et du vin





alsace ou champagne ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et a bouffer, j'ai faim




quick , macdo ou resto u ?


----------



## yoffy (10 Juin 2005)

...et du Glamour.!....et du People !


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'as tjrs faim


 
Meme pas vrai, quand je dors j'ai pas faim


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Meme pas vrai, quand je dors j'ai pas faim




tu es sur ?   

ton psy m'as confié que tu reves constamment des lasagnes !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

L'épreuve d'Anglais s'est bien déroulée


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> L'épreuve d'Anglais s'est bien déroulée





parfait        

continue ainsi    :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faim


-J'ai faim, j'ai faim, j'ai faim...
-On peut se tutoyer?
-Oui
-t'es lourd
-J'ai quand même faim!!
  

PS : J'ai faim!


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> L'épreuve d'Anglais s'est bien déroulée





Do you speak very well ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'as tjrs faim




*Moi*
... j'ai toujours soif...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

For sure gregg and thanks my fucking lovely robertav


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es sur ?
> 
> ton psy m'as confié que tu reves constamment des lasagnes !!!


 
Y'a un moment que j'ai arreté de le voir mon psy, il est dans un centre de repos pour depression


----------



## Spyro (10 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> un centre de repos pour depression


Ils ont pas aussi des centres de repos pour anticyclones ? 

:mouais:

Quoiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ??


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

J'invite ma maman au resto, see you later


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'invite ma maman au resto, see you later


C'est ça que tu appelles des révisions ?    
bon appétit, bon resto


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> le noisettier y fait pas des noisettes seulement ? ou alors il a forcé sur la testostérone pour donner un chène couillu



Et d'où viendraient les noisettes, d'après toi, s'il n'y avait pas de fleurs à polliniser pour les précéder. Tout fruit vient d'une fleur, et la noisette en est un (ou plus précisément, si on considère la partie comestible, l'amande du noyau du fruit du noisetier).


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2005)

Alabouf


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et d'où viendraient les noisettes, d'après toi, s'il n'y avait pas de fleurs à polliniser pour les précéder. Tout fruit vient d'une fleur, et la noisette en est un (ou plus précisément, si on considère la partie comestible, l'amande du noyau du fruit du noisetier).



Certes, je mettais juste en doute la capacité du noisettier à produire des glands 

mais bon... le lait ça pousse bien dans les Tetrabrick©


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Certes, je mettais juste en doute la capacité du noisettier à produire des glands
> :



Tu sais, les glands ça pousse partout. Tout est une question de doigté...


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, les glands ça pousse partout. Tout est une question de doigté...




  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Je viens de manger, ca fait du bien


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de manger, ca fait du bien




J'ai faim !!!! :affraid:


----------



## Franswa (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de manger, ca fait du bien


  moi aussi


----------



## Grug (10 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un moment que j'ai arreté de le voir mon psy, il est dans un centre de repos pour depression


 il aimait pas les lasagnes ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juin 2005)

manque 82 points discos


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

j'y crois pas mes yeux !!!!!!      

tout le monde creve la dalle (en beton ?   ) mais personne bouge de son ordi !!!!


----------



## Grug (10 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> manque 82 points discos


 für ? ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> manque 82 points discos





je fais cela des que satané machine veut bien me donner mes munitions de la journée !!


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> für ? ?



C'est vrai ça, pour quoi  ? c'est déjà un énorme privilège d'avoir le Popol Staïle


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je fais cela des que satané machine veut bien me donner mes munitions de la journée !!



Je m'en félicite et je le note  :casse:


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> manque 82 points discos


 
Recompte pour voir ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le noisettier est en fleur deja ?



ça fait longtemps que t'as pas vu un noisetier ???

Les glands, c'est sur les chênes et les forums.

Pas sur les noisetiers.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alsace ou champagne ?



Heureusement pour l'humanité il en existe d'autres !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'invite ma maman au resto, see you later



Bien, trés bien, c'est ce qu'il faut.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement pour l'humanité il en existe d'autres !!!!





on ne discute pas les gouts d'une princess !!!!!!     

pour le noisetier, desolé , je suis une fille de ville moi !!! :rose:


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement pour l'humanité il en existe d'autres !!!!



A l'exception du Tokay pinot gris et de quelques autres perles alors  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Un seul coup de boule pour mes 1000 messages... heureusement que yoffy es généreux !


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

SAloperie de machine a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Charlub.


Désolé...


----------



## Xman (10 Juin 2005)

Tiens ! j'suis généreux aujourd'hui


----------



## Xman (10 Juin 2005)

Depuis qu'il y a un thread sur les Babacheliers ..ben,...c'est plus calme ici


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Depuis qu'il y a un thread sur les Babacheliers ..ben,...c'est plus calme ici




  la moyenne d'âge s'en ressent aussi


----------



## chupastar (10 Juin 2005)

oué c'est vrai...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> la moyenne d'âge s'en ressent aussi




pfffffffff !!!  

je sais , je sais , mon bac je l'ai passé il y a 20 ans


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Depuis qu'il y a un thread sur les Babacheliers ..ben,...c'est plus calme ici


 tu veut qu'on essaie de trouver unmoyen de raviver ce thread ??


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

Moi, si tout se passe bien, j'le passe dans 2 ans (le bac)


----------



## Xman (10 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> la moyenne d'âge s'en ressent aussi



Houla oui :affraid: , certes, jeune homme. Mais tant que je tremble pas, j'peux encore écrire des conneries


----------



## Xman (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff !!!
> 
> je sais , je sais , mon bac je l'ai passé il y a 20 ans



25


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> 25


 pas plus ???

1... 2...


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

3... personne ??


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff !!!
> 
> je sais , je sais , mon bac je l'ai passé il y a 20 ans



Si ça peut te rassurer moi c'était il y a plus de 10 ans


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Houla oui :affraid: , certes, jeune homme. Mais tant que je tremble pas, j'peux encore écrire des conneries




Allez papy, c'est l'heure de prendre ch'camomille  

Et après un p'tit dodo, sinon y va pas tenir ce soir, et pof la tête dans la soupe :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Si ça peut te rassurer moi c'était il y a plus de 10 ans


Ménanménan, il faut surenchérire !!


alors, personne au dessus de 25?? 3 et demi... 3 virgule 75...


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

bon... 25 : adjujé, vendu !


----------



## chupastar (10 Juin 2005)

5 ans pour moi!


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> 5 ans pour moi!


 @chupastar : elle est délirante la vidéo sur le blog Piscmaker !!! (celle du dernier billet)


----------



## Spyro (10 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Ménanménan, il faut surenchérire !!


Hmmmmm 1996... attends je compte... dur ça... pfffouuuuuh non ça fait moins...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Juin 2005)

2 + 3 = 5


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

Je retiens 2 enclumes et je relance de 7 harengs pour voir


----------



## Spyro (10 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> harengs


Sors !


_Ça t'apprendra à dire que mes blagues sont vaseuse !!_


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

oulah...
ca fait 7 ans!!!  
Je suis vieux moi , maintenant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

Voyons voir, je l'ai passé en 1971, ça nous fait ... Oh pitin© ! :affraid:


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Voyons voir, je l'ai passé en 1971, ça nous fait ... Oh pitin© ! :affraid:


 
   :affraid: :affraid: 

On a notre gagnant!!!


----------



## Xman (10 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Allez papy, c'est l'heure de prendre ch'camomille
> 
> Et après un p'tit dodo, sinon y va pas tenir ce soir, et pof la tête dans la soupe :rateau:



RRRMMMMMMFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF !!!!!!!!  vaut p'tet mieux ça, car si on faisait un concours de chopes c'et toi qui finirait la tête dans le lavabo a te faire éclater ton acné...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> On a notre gagnant!!!



Attends ! Apéricubeman n'a pas encore joué !


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Voyons voir, je l'ai passé en 1971, ça nous fait ... Oh pitin





			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> On a notre gagnant!!!



Ben, moi c'était en 70


----------



## valoriel (10 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ben, moi c'était en 70


Justement, tu devrais retourner dormir


----------



## Xman (10 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ben, moi c'était en 70



J'avais 8 ans...comme quoi tout est relatif.
Bref, on est tous le vieux d'un plus jeune et le jeune d'un plus vieux.


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> RRRMMMMMMFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF !!!!!!!!  vaut p'tet mieux ça, car si on faisait un concours de chopes c'et toi qui finirait la tête dans le lavabo a te faire éclater ton acné...




:love: :love: 

Ça fait des années que je vomis plus :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:
> 
> Ça fait des années que je vomis plus :rateau:


 
plus (+ ) ou
plus (rien du tout)


----------



## uranium (10 Juin 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 2 + 3 = 5



Oui, mais jamais 2 sans 3, donc 2+3=3+3=6


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

ben , alors, qui est le plus vieux bachelier par ici ?


----------



## valoriel (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , alors, qui est le plus vieux bachelier par ici ?


Je sais pas, mais la plus vieille on sait qui c'est


----------



## katelijn (10 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Justement, tu devrais retourner dormir



Dis donc, toi 

On n'a pas encore la carte Vermeil


----------



## katelijn (10 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, mais la plus vieille on sait qui c'est



Et ça cause, et ça cause ...
 

1974


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2005)

87. je suis pas si vieux que ça en fait....


----------



## Spyro (10 Juin 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> 2+3=3+3


Oui oui, donc si j'ai bien suivi, toi tu l'as pas ton bac c'est ça ?


----------



## avr (10 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, donc si j'ai bien suivi, toi tu l'as pas ton bac c'est ça ?


En tout cas pas en S! Mais peut-être y arrive-t-il mieux pour les soustractions? Dans ce cas, il aurait suivi la même filière que mon banquier...


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> plus (+ ) ou
> plus (rien du tout)




Plus du tout !


Je ravale    




Tiens, à propos... c'est bientôt l'heure du goûter


----------



## valoriel (10 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, toi
> 
> On n'a pas encore la carte Vermeil



J'ai senti comme de la déception


----------



## jahrom (10 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Voyons voir, je l'ai passé en 1971, ça nous fait ... Oh pitin© ! :affraid:



ça existait déjà le bac ???


----------



## katelijn (10 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai senti comme de la déception




Bah oui  
Patience, :sleep: petit a petit on y arrivera


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Enfin en Week End
C'est tout ce que j'ai à dire...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

je vais vous laisser un petit moment.....

je vais promener ma mamancherie et acheter les dernier oublis 
avant son depart de demain !!!!


----------



## uranium (10 Juin 2005)

Ben pas moi, je viens de passer ce matin l'épreuve de Français à l'écrit...


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Justement, tu devrais retourner dormir



Non, non, j'ai fini ma sieste depuis un moment.   

Sinon, si on veut jouer au plus con, à défaut d'être le plus vieux bachelier (y en a peut-être qu'on entend pas mais qui auraient des choses à dire   ), y a des chances aussi que je me classe dans le peloton de tête des vieux étudiants et du nombre d'années d'inscriptions en fac   (pas forcément des diplômes : le dernier j'ai fait traîner un peu-beaucoup-passionnément les choses   ).

Et si j'avais rien d'autre à faire, je reprendrais bien des études, c'était ça ma vocation : être étudiant.


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin en Week End
> C'est tout ce que j'ai à dire...



Depuis 1 semaine et 4 jours en vacances
 C'est tout ce que j'ai à dire...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Depuis 1 semaine et 4 jours en vacances
> C'est tout ce que j'ai à dire...


Vantard


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ça existait déjà le bac ???



Même le bac à sable !


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

en vacances pour ... 4 jours  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en vacances pour ... 4 jours  :mouais:  :hein:


ET les révisions, c'est des vacances  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ET les révisions, c'est des vacances  :mouais:


justement non ...


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ET les révisions, c'est des vacances


non...


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en vacances pour ... 4 jours  :mouais:  :hein:




profite  :love:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> profite  :love:


je vais profiter ... dimanche ...    :love: ... mais il faut aussi que je révise mon histoire et ma géo (enfait c'est pas exactement des révisions c'est les séquelles des trois mois de pas de prof d'histoire  :hein: )


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vais profiter ... dimanche ...    :love: ... mais il faut aussi que je révise mon histoire et ma géo (enfait c'est pas exactement des révisions c'est les séquelles des trois mois de pas de prof d'histoire  :hein: )




C'est super simple l'histoire géo   . Il faut juste savoir quelque dates et après tu brodes


----------



## Stargazer (10 Juin 2005)

Bonjour !!!


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'est super simple l'histoire géo   . Il faut juste savoir quelque dates et après tu brodes


j'ai beaucoup de mal à retenir les dates malheureusement ...


coucou stargazer


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai beaucoup de mal à retenir les dates malheureusement ...
> 
> 
> coucou stargazer





Trouve toi des moyens mémotechniques  . Coucou star !!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (10 Juin 2005)

Bonjour maiwen !  
Comment va ?


----------



## Stargazer (10 Juin 2005)

Salut Gregg !


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour maiwen !
> Comment va ?


bien


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai beaucoup de mal à retenir les dates malheureusement



Du moment que tu les digères..


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

les arrivants


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Du moment que tu les digères..


boah ... doit y'en avoir quelques une qui sont passées mais le reste ...  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

*AVVVVRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLL*  

ll est plus jamais là celui la....  

profite en bien...


bonjour a tous...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai beaucoup de mal à retenir les dates malheureusement ...



Tant que tu as le choix... oups, j'ai glissé     :love:


----------



## katelijn (10 Juin 2005)

Souhaitons la bienvenue a notre petite "nouvelle".

c'est là


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tant que tu as le choix... oups, j'ai glissé     :love:




Pfffrt    

*pouffe de rire*


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *AVVVVRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLL*
> 
> ll est plus jamais là celui la....
> 
> ...




L'est pas là, il attend derrière sa porte pour pas louper le livreur de chez TNT


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

Tiens : c'est un fakes ou c'est vraiment une nouvelle membre ??


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Tiens : c'est un fakes ou c'est vraiment une nouvelle membre ??


une petite nouvelle de 84 ans qui aura un mac dans 3 ans ... tu penses ?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Tiens : c'est un fakes ou c'est vraiment une nouvelle membre ??


a ton avis...


----------



## katelijn (10 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Tiens : c'est un fakes ou c'est vraiment une nouvelle membre ??



Nooonnn, va voir là


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Nooonnn, va voir là



Doit-on comprendre que ça va abraser deux fois plus sec ?


----------



## sonnygirl (10 Juin 2005)

Pas sur...

Je suis surtout là pour surveiller les excès de sonnyboy.

D'ailleurs, on l'entend plus depuis que je suis là. 

Pour la suite, on verra s'il y'aura abrasion ou pas.


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> une petite nouvelle de 84 ans qui aura un mac dans 3 ans ... tu penses ?


ah bon sa va, j'ai eu peur un instant que ce soit un fake


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Pas sur...
> 
> Je suis surtout là pour surveiller les excès de sonnyboy.
> 
> ...


 la nouvelle  
Bienvenue sur MacG!
Tu ne t'es pas présentée?


----------



## sonnygirl (10 Juin 2005)

Rien à dire.

Je suis sonnygirl, c'est tout.


----------



## sonnygirl (10 Juin 2005)

Donnez-moi des points disco (beaucoup, plein,...) et on commencera à discuter


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Rien à dire.
> 
> Je suis sonnygirl, c'est tout.


... et c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Rien à dire.
> 
> Je suis sonnygirl, c'est tout.


 Ce genre de post me rappel ce d'un autres membres illustre de ce forums, celui là même que vous surveillez chère madam sonnygirl


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Donnez-moi des points disco (beaucoup, plein,...) et on commencera à discuter


ouais à moi ossi tant que z'y êtes... :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (10 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Pas sur...
> 
> Je suis surtout là pour surveiller les excès de sonnyboy.
> 
> ...



Soit pas trop MLF quand même, après va falloir l'emmener chez un psy

La corde au cou, ok, mais longue comme pour les chevres


----------



## sonnygirl (10 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Ce genre de post me rappel ce d'un autres membres illustre de ce forums, celui là même que vous surveillez chère madam sonnygirl



Normal.

S'il fait bien le ménage aujourd'hui, il aura des endives au jambon ce soir.


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Normal.
> 
> S'il fait bien le ménage aujourd'hui, il aura des endives au jambon ce soir.


 
en même temps, c'est pas en trainant ici que ça va avancer côté cuisine


----------



## sonnygirl (10 Juin 2005)

Et sinon, tu aimes les chiens ???


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Normal.
> 
> S'il fait bien le ménage aujourd'hui, il aura des endives au jambon ce soir.


Il ne disait pas que tu ne mettais jamais les pieds dans la cuisine, que c'était son territoire...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne disait pas que tu ne mettais jamais les pieds dans la cuisine, que c'était son territoire...



Oui mais de là à pisser tout autour pour le délimiter ... c'est du propre !


----------



## katelijn (10 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, c'est pas en trainant ici que ça va avancer côté cuisine



Mais non, après le menage, il épluche les endives, les lave ... elle a le temps sonnygirl


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais de là à pisser tout autour pour le délimiter ... c'est du propre !


ben si c'est lui qui fait le ménage après


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Pas sur...
> 
> Je suis surtout là pour surveiller les excès de sonnyboy.
> 
> ...



sonnygirl ta gueule


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais de là à pisser tout autour pour le délimiter ... c'est du propre !


 

reflexe purement primaire, mais bon, c'est tout naturel


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

J'ai pas encore vu une nouvelle (ou un nouveau  ) qui fasse autant parler d'elle...


----------



## katelijn (10 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sonnygirl ta gueule





 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: Mackie, c'est une fille !!!


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: Mackie, c'est une fille !!!


 je suis pas sur qu'il fasse la diférence


----------



## valoriel (10 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: Mackie, c'est une fille !!!


Et alors 

Vois pas le problème


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: Mackie, c'est une fille !!!



ASV s'il vous plaît


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et alors
> 
> Vois pas le problème



bon : il sont deux à ne pas faire la différence apparement ...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ASV s'il vous plaît


A : indéterminé 
S : Non défini 
V : Nice?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Juin 2005)

*A* : oh, pas tant que ça...
*S* : àààà fooooonnndd :love:
*V* : et vénal


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

salut...

bon, je part manger avec des amis,.....on va commencer l'apero, donc @+


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut...
> 
> bon, je part manger avec des amis,.....on va commencer l'apero, donc @+


 Stook
Bonne soirée..


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2005)

Bonne soirée  

j'y vais aussi (pour la même raison à pêu près : pick-nique on ze playa)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Juin 2005)

wow, 1*666* messages... :affraid:


----------



## valoriel (10 Juin 2005)

bonsoir à ceus qui s'en vont 

bon flood à ceux qui arrivent 

coucou à ceux qui sont là, et une bière bien fraîche


----------



## valoriel (10 Juin 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> wow, 1*666* messages... :affraid:


Ca fait deux de trop


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Souhaitons la bienvenue a notre petite "nouvelle".
> 
> c'est là








je termine vite vite de lire ici et
je cour voir ce qu'elle a posté !!!!!!      




j'aimerais bien savoir qui est derriere


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> La corde au cou, ok, mais longue comme pour les chevres




sonny BOY lui au moin laise assez de mou pour aller......du levier au four !!!!!


----------



## katelijn (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je termine vite vite de lire ici et
> je cour voir ce qu'elle a posté !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, ma pauvre, t'es pas au bout de tes peines, t'es à la fête aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sonnygirl ta gueule




c'est comme cela qu'on parle a une femme  ?


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme cela qu'on parle a une femme  ?


femme ... femme ...    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, ma pauvre, t'es pas au bout de tes peines, t'es à la fête aujourd'hui




hai hulla heinnn !!!!!      



personne m'as prevenue par mp  !!!!!merci !!!!!   


je vais voir ou je coupe l'ordi ?


----------



## katelijn (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hai hulla heinnn !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parce que toi, tu lis d'abord tes MP?
 :rose: 

Respire profondement et vas y


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Juin 2005)

'vais m'griller une tite Malbach moi...

'+


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

On l'a plus revue la pov'..

Pourtant c'est plutot sympatoche...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

j'ai vu ou plutot entendu !!!!!!!      






je me demande ce qu'elle pense ma mamancherie voir sa fifille 
se mettre un casque et rire comme une folle !!


----------



## katelijn (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu ou plutot entendu !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'il faut te rapatrier d'urgence!

Moi je l'ai écoutée sans casque, et tout de suite c'était: c'est quoi cette folle?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Je rentre des courses, j'ai fait le plein 
J'ai racheté de la bière : Leffe radieuse :love:
et je suis crevé...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

je me prepare malheuresement a passer a table  dans quelques minutes   

bioman prepare un risotto aux fruits de mer .....
et comme d'hab j'avalera sans dire mot ce plat immangeable !


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me prepare malheuresement a passer a table  dans quelques minutes
> 
> bioman prepare un risotto aux fruits de mer .....
> et comme d'hab j'avalera sans dire mot ce plat immangeable !


Bois beaucoup de vin pour faire passer le gout    D


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Tu n'auras qu'a boire beaucoup de vin pour faire passer le gout  D


----------



## valoriel (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me prepare malheuresement a passer a table  dans quelques minutes
> 
> bioman prepare un risotto aux fruits de mer .....
> et comme d'hab j'avalera sans dire mot ce plat immangeable !


Mouhahahahahaha     

Bon appétit


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais de là à pisser tout autour pour le délimiter ... c'est du propre !


Euhhhh ..... c'est ici qu'on doit venir? ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bois beaucoup de vin pour faire passer le gout





pas la peine de rajouter de quoi etre malade !!!!!   

c'est tellement poivré qu'il n'a pas de gout!!! :mouais:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Juin 2005)

Bon app' tout le monde


----------



## Malow (10 Juin 2005)

On vient de commencer la soirée, pour l'anniv de jahrom!!!!!
Y a tout ce qu'il faut pour faire la fête, et que celle ci commence!!!!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> On vient de commencer la soirée, pour l'anniv de jahrom!!!!!
> Y a tout ce qu'il faut pour faire la fête, et que celle ci commence!!!!!!!


Barbecue ou resto?


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> On vient de commencer la soirée, pour l'anniv de jahrom!!!!!
> Y a tout ce qu'il faut pour faire la fête, et que celle ci commence!!!!!!!


Y a de quoi manger ou je dois apporter mes popcorns?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

*Madooonnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Une petite blague...  : 

Accident

Une belle femme et un homme ont une collision assez grave.
     Les autos sont une perte totale. Ils rampent donc à l'extérieur de leur
véhicule respectif.

     La femme dit :
     - "Vous êtes un homme et je suis une femme.

Regardez nos voitures. Rien ne reste et nous ne sommes pas blessés. C'est un signe que Dieu voulait qu'on se rencontre

et que l'on devienne amis."

     Flatté, l'homme réplique :
     - "Je suis d'accord avec vous, cela doit être un signe."

     La femme dit :
     - "Regardez, un autre signe. Mon auto est démolie, mais la bouteille
      de vin à l'intérieur est intacte.
      Dieu a sûrement voulu qu'on la boive pour célébrer notre chance
     d'être toujours en vie."

     Elle tend la bouteille à l'homme.
     L'homme l'ouvre, en boit la moitié et la tend à la femme.
     Elle la prend, remet le bouchon dessus et la remet à l'homme.

     L'homme demande :
     - "Vous n'en prenez pas ? "

     La femme répond :
     - "Non, je crois que je vais attendre la police."


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite blague...  :
> 
> Accident
> 
> ...



ah les femmes ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Madooonnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *



bon, je vais devoir chercher ton profil pour t'envoyer un mp.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah les femmes ...



salut  ...


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah les femmes ...


Toutes les mêmes mais tellement différentes   :love: 

 Maiwen


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut  ...


 coucou toi  

jo  bonsoir


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Madooonnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *



bon, le mp est envoyé.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou toi
> 
> jo  bonsoir



comment allez vous tous les 2...?..


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comment allez vous tous les 2...?..


Moi je vais bien mais maiwen je peux pas dire pour elle   
Maiwen     2eme essai


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comment allez vous tous les 2...?..


E toi?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

*La bière*
c'est bon


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais bien mais maiwen je peux pas dire pour elle
> Maiwen     2eme essai


jo  (bis )

moi je vais bien aussi  

et toi stooky ?


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La bière*
> c'est bon


surtout la mousse  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> surtout la mousse  :rateau:




Hérétique....


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La bière*
> c'est bon


moi j'aime pas la bière


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime pas la bière


Moi non plus quand lle verre est vide


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime pas la bière




*Effectivement, les oracles avaient raison*
Nul n'est parfait en ce bas monde


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Hérétique....



effectivement.....

salut...

@Jo et maiwenn, oui, ça roule...


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Hérétique....


L'autre jour, je me baladais. En passant sur un pont, je vois un gars sur le parapet, prêt à se lancer dans le vide. Immédiatement, je me précipite auprès de lui, et je lui crie d'arrêter, de ne pas sauter.
- Et pourquoi ne devrais-je pas sauter ? me dit-il alors.
- Parce qu'il y a bien trop de formidables choses à vivre, et tellement de gens intéressants avec qui vous avez des choses en commun à rencontrer !
- Comme qui par exemple ?
- Eh bien, heu ... vous êtes croyant ou athée ?
- Croyant.
- Moi aussi ! Vous êtes chrétien ou juif ?
- Chrétien.
- Moi aussi ! Vous êtes catholique ou protestant ?
- Protestant.
- Moi aussi ! Vous êtes Episcopalien ou Baptiste ?
- Baptiste.
- Waow ! Moi aussi ! Vous êtes Baptiste Eglise de Dieu ou Baptiste Eglise du Seigneur ?
- Baptiste Eglise de Dieu.
- Moi aussi ! Vous êtes Baptiste Eglise de Dieu Originelle ou bien Baptiste Eglise de Dieu Réformée ?
- Baptiste Eglise de Dieu Réformée.
- Moi aussi ! Vous êtes Baptiste Eglise de Dieu Réformée, réforme de 1879 ou Baptiste Eglise de Dieu Réformée, réforme de 1915 ?
- Baptiste Eglise de Dieu Réformée, réforme de 1915 !
Alors c'est là que je lui ai dit :
- Crève, espèce d'ordure hérétique ! et je l'ai poussé dans le vide.


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

*Aaaaaaavvvvvvrrrrrriiiiiillllllllllllllllllll* 
tu as lu tes mails...?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

*avril*
Le musicien ?


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Aaaaaaavvvvvvrrrrrriiiiiillllllllllllllllllll*
> tu as lu tes mails...?


mais didon t'es remonté contre tout le monde ce soir toi    :hein:


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais didon t'es remonté contre tout le monde ce soir toi    :hein:


je te suis pas???


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais didon t'es remonté contre tout le monde ce soir toi    :hein:



non, mais j'aime pas les mp, ke prefere les mpqc.....
tant pis, j'espere qu'il a eu mon mail....et que si il en veux d'autre, il le dira....


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juin 2005)

héhé viva !!! je vais mieux


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je te suis pas???


je parle de Stook, il fait des "   " à tout le monde et il crie très fort en *gras*


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *avril*
> Le musicien ?



le guitariste.....nouveau possesseur de pb.....
notre petit jeune a nous....


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le guitariste.....nouveau possesseur de pb.....
> notre petit jeune a nous....


c'est pour stuffit ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je parle de Stook, il fait des "   " à tout le monde et il crie très fort en *gras*



oui, mais je fais des  pas des .... c'est pas pareil.....


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je parle de Stook, il fait des "   " à tout le monde et il crie très fort en *gras*


Ah bon? ... il est gras?   :rose:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? ... il est gras?   :rose:


non il est très bien j'ai vu des photo et ça va hein


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour stuffit ?



pitin®...mais le SAV apple dedié a notre Avril serait il si important....

oui, c'est a propos....


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non il est très bien j'ai vu des photo et ça va hein



..........


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®...mais le SAV apple dedié a notre Avril serait il si important....
> 
> oui, c'est a propos....


il te remercie  ... mais c'est compressé alors ... il peut pas décompresser ...


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Juin 2005)

oui voilà, stuffit est compressé... :rateau:
:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ..........


Veinard ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il te remercie  ... mais c'est compressé alors ... il peut pas décompresser ...



peuchere.....il faut tout lui dire, il a le choix entre dmg et sit.....fallait prendre dmg....    
j'espere qu'il a gardé les annotations de mon mail....concernant dropstuff...


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> oui voilà, stuffit est compressé... :rateau:
> :love:


Compressé .... constipé ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> oui voilà, stuffit est compressé... :rateau:
> :love:



ok, ichat?


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Veinard ...


ben vi ... photos photos ...


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

Maiwen tes examens ça va?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Veinard ...



......


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben vi ... photos photos ...


Tu ne juges que sur photos??


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne juges que sur photos??


absolument pas    t'en fais pas


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ......


t'es minouche sur ces 2 "photos"


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> t'es minouche sur ces 2 "photos"



lesquelles?....


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> absolument pas    t'en fais pas



 :love:  :love:  :love:  on aprecie Metallica....?..... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> lesquelles?....


mais celles-ci    ...    

 :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  on aprecie Metallica....?..... :love:  :love:  :love:


oui  :love: ( entre bien d'autres)  comment tu sais ?     :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen ton avatar est un papillon .... serait-il symbole de ta personnalité?


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> maiwen ton avatar est un papillon .... serait-il symbole de ta personnalité?


pourquoi tu dis ça ?    

(faut le découvrir   )


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tu dis ça ?
> 
> (faut le découvrir   )


Le papillon est beau,délicat,léger,transparent et calme   :love:  :love: 
Faut pas penser ce à quoi l'ont assimilé les hommes machots


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui  :love: ( entre bien d'autres)  comment tu sais ?     :love:



ichat.....  

d'ailleurs, trop de contact ichat en cours, @+


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le papillon est beau,délicat,léger,transparent et calme   :love:  :love:
> Faut pas penser à quoi l'on assimilé les hommes machots


dans ce cas 

(machos ... sinon on dirait plus manchots ... )


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas
> 
> (machos ... sinon on dirait plus manchots ... )


Tu as bien fait de me corriger ... dans le bon sens du terme  :love:


----------



## valoriel (10 Juin 2005)

Les papillons ça se met en cage


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juin 2005)

quand on pense qu'il y en a qui s'emmerdent a mettre en place des cercles prives...
alors qu'il suffit de venir ici...


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Les papillons ça se met en cage


JAMAIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ... ce serait un sacrilège pour tant de beauté


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> quand on pense qu'il y en a qui s'emmerdent a mettre en place des cercles prives...
> alors qu'il suffit de venir ici...


Te prives pas alors !!


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Alors les floodeurs, ca gaze?


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Alors les floodeurs, ca gaze?


pas trop sinon on risque de sortir


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Les papillons ça se met en cage


ah ? et tu comptes t'y prendre comment ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Les papillons ça se met en cage



Tu es bien certain de ne pas confondre avec les oiseaux?...


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu es bien certain de ne pas confondre avec les oiseaux?...


il a voulu parlé d'un filet à papillon


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il a voulu parlé d'un filet à papillon


une femme dans les filets d'un homme cela fait rôtis


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il a voulu parlé d'un filet à papillon



Tu crois qu'il confond les filets et les cages?...
Il ne faudrait tout de même pas le sous-setimes non plus...


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> une femme dans les filets d'un homme cela fait roti



Non. C'est Maiwen, en principe, le papillon. 
Donc ce serait plutôt Maiwen dans les filets de Valoriel, s'il arrive à l'attraper!... :rateau: Avec son filet et sa cage, il va peut-être réussir quelque chose, on ne sait jamais... :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Je viens de finir de revoir la guerre des étoiles, episode 4...
Il est pas mal, mais il a quand bien vieilli par rapport à la 1ere trilogie...


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Non. C'est Maiwen, en principe, le papillon.
> Donc ce serait plutôt Maiwen dans les filets de Valoriel, s'il arrive à l'attraper!... :rateau: Avec son filet et sa cage, il va peut-être réussir quelque chose, on ne sait jamais... :mouais:


et encore tu te rends pas compte, il n'est pas tout seul ...
tu penses vraiment que je suis un papillon immobile et facile à attraper ?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et encore tu te rends pas compte, il n'est pas tout seul ...
> tu penses vraiment que je suis un papillon immobile et facile à attraper ?


En tout cas, y'a du monde qui essaye de t'attraper! 
Au moins dans e bar MacG...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

en tout cas, ca vous fait de l'effet un papillon...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, ca vous fait de l'effet un papillon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En plus, le film est pas trop mal


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de finir de revoir la guerre des étoiles, episode 4...
> Il est pas mal, mais il a quand bien vieilli par rapport à la 1ere trilogie...



Les chefs d'oeuvres ne vieillissent pas. Leur public, si.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et encore tu te rends pas compte, il n'est pas tout seul ...
> tu penses vraiment que je suis un papillon immobile et facile à attraper ?



Moi non, je ne pense pas...
Mais Valoriel si, apparemment!...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Les chefs d'oeuvres ne vieillissent pas. Leur public, si.


Ca doit etre ça...
même si je n'ai jamais considéré Star wars comme un chef d'oeuvre, plutôt comme un bon film, c'est tout...


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

http://bilder.filmstarts.de/verzeichnis/film/filme/p/Papillon01.jpg  :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Les chefs d'oeuvres ne vieillissent pas. Leur public, si.


Oufff ... je me croyais vieillir  .... cela fait un bien fou d'enttendre cela


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Oufff ... je me croyais vieillir  .... cela fait un bien fou d'enttendre cela



Oui.
Tu es un chef d'oeuvre de modestie. 
Tu ne vieilliras donc jamais.


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> Tu es un chef d'oeuvre de modestie.
> Tu ne vieilliras donc jamais.


en effet ... la transmission existe vraiment vraiment bel et bel et bien     on vient de me reprocher mon manque de modestie jsutement


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> http://bilder.filmstarts.de/verzeichnis/film/filme/p/Papillon01.jpg  :love:  :love:



Merci pour le lien sur le Papillon version Steve Mc Queen!... 
En tant que cinéphile, c'est le papillon que je préfère. 
Mais si je devais partir à la chasse au papillon, je m'orienterais vers un autre genre de gibier!...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Juin 2005)

Je vais me coucher, je suis vraiment claqué, trop d'nuits blanches de boss ces jours-ci... :sleep:

*Bonne nuit MacGe!*


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher, je suis vraiment claqué, trop d'nuits blanches de boss ces jours-ci... :sleep:
> 
> *Bonne nuit MacGe!*



Bonne nuit Dcz_, fais de beaux réves


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le lien sur le Papillon version Steve Mc Queen!...
> En tant que cinéphile, c'est le papillon que je préfère.
> Mais si je devais partir à la chasse au papillon, je m'orienterais vers un autre genre de gibier!...


bon en même temps je l'ai pas vu ce film  :rose:  mais Steve McQueen  :love:  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en effet ... la transmission existe vraiment vraiment bel et bel et bien     on vient de me reprocher mon manque de modestie jsutement



Un fou, sans doute.
Fais comme si tu n'avais rein entendu. Ou rien lu.


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il a voulu parlé d'un filet à papillon




et c'est très dur a attraper les papillons :love:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et c'est très dur a attraper les papillons :love:


t'en connais un rayon la dessus


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon en même temps je l'ai pas vu ce film  :rose:  mais Steve McQueen  :love:  :love:



Je parlais de mes goûts, pas des tiens. 
Ceci dit, il est peut-être un peu trop mort, quand même... Non?...


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de mes goûts, pas des tiens.
> Ceci dit, il est peut-être un peu trop mort, quand même... Non?...


je sais que tu parlais de toi ...

ouais j'suis dégoutée, il est mort quand même 7 ans avant que je naisse ... mais bon  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

BOnsoir les floodeurs !!! Alors ? C'est pour quand la 500ème page ?

Je propose aux admins de tenter le record du monde du tred le plus long ! :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'en connais un rayon la dessus



Bon, évidemment... :mouais:
Si Valoriel utilise une cage pour attraper les papillons, et si Macinside utilise un filet troué... 
Ils risquent d'y être encore dans un certain temps... :sleep:

Mais tout ceci ne me regarde en rien!...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Il était bon le cigar de la Havanne, 1 heure pour le fumer en entier .


----------



## yoffy (10 Juin 2005)

Ne vous dérangez pas , je cherche simplement la plage...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Charlub
On y travaille, on y travaille
CA va etre dur pour ce soir, mais ce WE, c'est ok


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Ne faites pas attention , je cherche simplement la plage...



LOOOLLL!


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Il était bon le cigar de la Havanne, 1 heure pour le fumer en entier .


par là ----------> .


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Ne vous dérangez pas , je cherche simplement la plage...



En fait, c'est bon...
Tu es arrivé.
C'est bien ici, la plage de Mac Gé!... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Pas très sex comme smiley... mais bon... y a la charte


----------



## yoffy (10 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Il était bon le cigar de la Havanne, 1 heure pour le fumer en entier .








    ...à la tienne !


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> par là ----------> .



Oui.
Par là aussi, en effet...


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ...à la tienne !


A plusieurs c'est meilleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me joins à vous  :love:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> A plusieurs c'est meilleur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alors ça ... c'est petit ... c'est bas ...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

J'arrive :


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ...à la tienne !


Merci


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive :


T'essoufle pas .. y a encore tout à faire ici   :love:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

bonne nuit


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit


Bonne nuit maiwen


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit


 Zoli papillon :rose:  
Et bon courage pour tes révisions :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit maiwen


Discret et élégant


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Bonne nuit vous deux (choupinet le smiley jo  )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ...à la tienne !




"Quand t'as plus rien, (quand t'as plus rien), meme pas un join (meme pas un join)... une bouletteeeeeeuuuuh ô c'est chouette...
Quand t'as plus de fumes , quand t'as plus de thunes... une bouletteuuuuh ô c'est chouette.... "

MJ-clandestine... 

y en a qui connaissent dans le coin ?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Je ne connais pas...
C'est un groupe de jeunes qui chantes  
Référence aux Deschiens pour les fans


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Discret et élégant


Zut j'ai oublié de couper ma webcam!! .. mes sentiments sont dévoilés  :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2005)

Je vais vous laisser aussi...

@+!...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

A bientot


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je vais vous laisser aussi...
> 
> @+!...


Nuit Humain-fly ..


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Je comprends pas...
Je poste tant que je peux, et Maiwen m'est repassé devant au nombre de posts 
Mais comment tu fais???


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas...
> Je poste tant que je peux, et Maiwen m'est repassé devant au nombre de posts
> Mais comment tu fais???


C'est une femme ... ça a plus d'un tour dans son sac


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Juin 2005)

Depuis mon lit !
:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Depuis mon lit !
> :love:



Alors, il marche bien le PB?
Et ca y est, tu as lewifi?


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Depuis mon lit !
> :love:


Avril ... ne te découvre pas d'un fil !


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Juin 2005)

Le powerbook, il marche du tonerre !!!!
Non, malheureusement, pas de wi-fi mais un long cable ethernet....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Depuis mon lit !
> :love:



alors, ca y est tu l'as reçu ? c'etait bien la peine d'en faire tout un chavignol... 

et alors, heureux ?


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> alors, ca y est tu l'as reçu ? c'etait bien la peine d'en faire tout un chavignol...
> 
> et alors, heureux ?


Heureux ?
Comblé oui !
Je ferai un post sur mon switch avec photos mercredi...
Livré en une semaine


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Allez, je rejoins mon lit, y'a mon livre qui m'attend...
A demain, soyez sages


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Juin 2005)

Bon, qui c'est qui nous écris une bonne blague ?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bon, qui c'est qui nous écris une bonne blague ?



Juste pour toi : 

Un jour lors d'une merveilleuse après-midi de printemps, un grand match de
championnat oppose les insectes aux animaux.
Les deux équipes rentrent sur le terrain, la foule est en délire.
Le match commence et bien évidemment les insectes se font menés par
les
animaux.
Centre du Rhino, petit pont de la girafe, tête de l'hippopotame c'est
le
but.
Les supporters des animaux crient :"Pour les animaux Hip hip hip
hourra
!!!! Allez les animaux !!!!"
Les supporters des insectes crient :"Le mille-pattes panpanpan,Le
mille-pattes panpanpan, Le mille-pattes panpanpan!!!!"


> Le match continu et c'est un vrai massacre pour les insectes.
> Centre du Lion, petit pont de la singe, tête du Zébu, c'est le
buuuuutttttt.
> Les supporters des animaux crient :"Pour les animaux Hip hip hip hourra
!!!! Allez les animaux !!!!"
> Les supporters des insectes crient :"Le mille-pattes panpanpan,Le
mille-pattes panpanpan, Le mille-pattes panpanpan!!!!"


> Au bout de 88 minutes de jeu les animaux ménent 5 à 0  > Les supporters
des insectes crient :"Le mille-pattes, le
millllleeee-paaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttttttttttttttesssssssssss!!!!"


> Et là, l'entraîneur demande un changement. Le numéro 10 sort et qui
rentre ? Le mille-pattes.
> La foule est en délire. Voilà que les insectes font la Ola. C'est une
véritable ovation pour le mille-pattes.
> Le voilà qu'il entre sur terrain, il prend le ballon et en 2 minutes il
inscrit 6 buts.
> L'arbitre donne le coup de sifflet final les insectes remportent le > match
6 à 5.
> Les supporters des insectes crient : "pour le mille-pattes Hip hip hip
hourra, le
millllleeee-paaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttttttttttttttesssssssssss!!!!!"


> Alors que les joueurs rentrent au vestiaire, Le Président du club des
insectes, intercepte l'entraîneur et lui dit :
> "Dis-moi, Maurice, la prochaine fois fais-le rentrer avant  le
millllleeee-paaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttttttttttttttesssssssssss"


> Et là Maurice répond :
> "Ca se voit que c'est pas toi qui lui attache toutes les chaussures!!!!"


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je rejoins mon lit, y'a mon livre qui m'attend...
> A demain, soyez sages


Nuit magic generation


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Nuit Macbi


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Juin 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde !
Le powerbook au lit c'est marrant, mais il faut dormir un peu ...


----------



## yoffy (10 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ... Et là Maurice répond :  "Ca se voit que c'est pas toi qui lui attache toutes les chaussures!!!!"


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2005)

le monde des floudeurs... 

ça boume ce soir ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> le monde des floudeurs...
> 
> ça boume ce soir ?



Hello man, bof, ça devient dur de floudre si tard, je crois bien qu'un p'tit dodo ...  :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (10 Juin 2005)

ça floode gentiment !  .....comme un Vendredi !


----------



## yoffy (10 Juin 2005)

Où pourrais-je bien garer mon automobile ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bon, qui c'est qui nous écris une bonne blague ?




savez vous comment le mari de maïté a appris a faire la cuisine ?
...
....
...
....
....
sur le tas !


dsl... on me l'a sorti hier, c'etait l'occasion rever de la resortir avant de l'oublier...   :rose:


----------



## valoriel (10 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Où pourrais-je bien garer mon automobile ?


C'est ballot d'être venu en voiture, mois qui voulais t'offrir un verre


----------



## yoffy (11 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est ballot d'être venu en voiture, mois qui voulais t'offrir un verre


De l'eau ferrugineuse ?.........


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> De l'eau ferrugineuse ?.........



Celle ou le fer est dissout ? (et dix sous c'est pas cher!)


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2005)

hello amis!!! le bar de la nuit est ouvert , venez y poser les reves de vos vies


----------



## valoriel (11 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> De l'eau ferrugineuse ?.........


Non non! 

Rhum, vodka, bières (1664, leffes...), martini, gin, passoa, malibu, whisky, soho, manzana, chartreuse, aquavit, cachaca, pisang, téquila, cognac, bourbon et autres douceurs...

Ya même du vin


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non non!
> 
> Rhum, vodka, bières (1664, leffes...), martini, gin, passoa, malibu, whisky, soho, manzana, chartreuse, aquavit, cachaca, pisang, téquila, cognac, bourbon et autres douceurs...
> 
> Ya même du vin



Ah ? bah alors, si y a pas d'eau ferrugineuse ... j'vais m'coucher. Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juin 2005)

Pitin®, Madonna, tu me parlais de surprise....moi aussi, j'en ai une....et du qui fait mal a la tete...
pffff.....je suis éclaté....apéro et hop, dodo...

@+


----------



## teo (11 Juin 2005)

bonne nuit 
jva me couché  :sleep:


----------



## chupastar (11 Juin 2005)

Mais tout le monde est fatigué ici!

Tiens, ben moi aussi...


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Mais tout le monde est fatigué ici!
> 
> Tiens, ben moi aussi...



  Bonne nuit Chapichapostar


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2005)

je m'envole en un ballon smileyyyyy


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je m'envole en un ballon smileyyyyy



Bon vol, Joel!...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

ets que il n'y a que SM et moi ce matin qu
traine ses savattes et son café par ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Hello les floodeurs ! 
500 pages pour today !!!! ça vous branche ?


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Juin 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

*Voilà, je viens de faire 30 coucous*
Comme ça pour les 30 prochains messages ce n'est pas la peine d'en faire 

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII dans sa signature a dit:
			
		

> A la recherche d'une signature, je mets ca se soir....
> * Avril-VII est complètement love de maiwen. *



Passes ton bac d'abord, après on verra !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà, je viens de faire 30 coucous*



Tu t'es recyclé dans l'horlogerie Suisse ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> comité anti coucou




tu aimes pas les cornes ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

Bonjour !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !!!



Arrêêêête ! Lepurfilsdelasagesse y va encore pêter un boulon ! y nous fait une allergie grave aux coucou !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>




*Mon v½u pieux *
ne s'est pas réalisé...


Grande est ma peine


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

filsdel'apéro..
Pas la peine de répondre, je te prends un de tes 
Il doit t'en rester 29...

Sinon, comment ca va ce matin, par ce beau soleil :love:


----------



## chupastar (11 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde!

Après le couché... bah... le reveil!


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

et comme ca : 
Bonjour   
C'est mieux


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juin 2005)

salut ....

bon je vais aller a la mini mini micro aes surprise de la franqui.....
madonna, j'ai bien reflechi, et j'hesite pour ta surprise, il y aurait bien 2/3 possibilité mais j'hesite...
enfin, je te dirai si j'avais bon en arrivant...

salut les jeunes et @+

ps: bise Avril et bois bien...(pas bon la vodka....pas bon...)
pps: salut lepurfils... on te voit bientot..?


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mon v½u pieux *
> ne s'est pas réalisé...
> 
> 
> Grande est ma peine



Ah mais je pensais que tu parlais de tes 30 prochains messages à toi !


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

tiens des floudeurs du week end


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut lepurfils... on te voit bientot..?



*lepurfilsdelasagesse est tel le scout en jamboree*

Toujours prêt


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

Si vous tapez dans GOOGLE les mots suivants vous allez vous énervez aussi ... enfin les vrais mâles comme moi quoi   
TOUSDESBEAUX .. donne MUSEE DES BEAUX !! ...pourquoi il y en a plus??? ... Il doit y avoir une programmeuse dans le staff ... ça c'est un coup bas  
Ca se confirme avec BANDEDEGARCONS .. qui donne ... BANDE DE CONS !!! ... ça ca dépasse les bornes ... il faut se mobiliser les gars   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. on va pas laisser cette programmeuse foutre le bordel dans notre clique tout de même !!





 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Je suis trop fatigué pour me lever


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

Bonjour a toutes et tous


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *lepurfilsdelasagesse est tel le scout en jamboree*
> 
> Toujours prêt



c'est quand tu veux....


@Jo, tu fais un blocage là.....va falloir faire quelque chose....


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand tu veux....
> 
> 
> @Jo, tu fais un blocage là.....va falloir faire quelque chose....


Mais non .. voilà c'est fini ... je vais mieux .. ta douce voix m'a calmé    :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si vous tapez dans GOOGLE les mots suivants vous allez vous énervez aussi ... enfin les vrais mâles comme moi quoi
> TOUSDESBEAUX .. donne MUSEE DES BEAUX !! ...pourquoi il y en a plus??? ... Il doit y avoir une programmeuse dans le staff ... ça c'est un coup bas
> Ca se confirme avec BANDEDEGARCONS .. qui donne ... BANDE DE CONS !!! ... ça ca dépasse les bornes ... il faut se mobiliser les gars
> 
> ...



Un petit conseil : 
Eteins ton ordi, vas faire un tour au marché, ou un tour en foret, à la plage, enfin, je sas pas, mais loin d 'un écran parce que la, c'est mal barré...


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juin 2005)

mer** , j'avais pas vu l'heure, je vais etre a la bourre a la micro mini mini ....

@+ les gars....et que le flood soit avec vous....










peace, love and havin' fun....:style:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit conseil :
> Eteins ton ordi, vas faire un tour au marché, ou un tour en foret, à la plage, enfin, je sas pas, mais loin d 'un écran parce que la, c'est mal barré...


Juste de l'humour magic .. rien de plus ...   :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Juste de l'humour magic .. rien de plus ...   :love:


T'inquiètes Jo, moi aussi


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

inspirateur de génie
jo
stouque
Gregg
Cor
Et  Lepurfilsdequidéjà


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> inspirateur de génie
> jo
> stouque
> Gregg
> ...


   Xman


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> inspirateur de génie
> jo
> stouque
> Gregg
> ...




Et moi


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mer** , j'avais pas vu l'heure, je vais etre a la bourre a la micro mini mini ....
> 
> @+ les gars....et que le flood soit avec vous....
> 
> peace, love and havin' fun....:style:



Et l'amour avec toi


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et moi



Tu esl'inspirateur de génie... pfff tu t'es même pas reconnu....


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

bonjour


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Tu esl'inspirateur de génie... pfff tu t'es même pas reconnu....


OK, 
Je ne suis pas encore bien reveillé...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Maiwen, comment vas tu ce matin?


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen, comment vas tu ce matin?


ça va ...    et toi ?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Tranquille, je me reveille doucement...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

moi ça va


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Flllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

FllllllllllllllllllllllllloOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonjour




Maiwen bonjour


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

bjour Charlub et Gregg


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

Alors les p'tits quarts de brie !!


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Flllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






			
				Charlub a dit:
			
		

> FllllllllllllllllllllllllloOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoO oOoOoOoOoOoOoOo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ca y est, ça le reprends...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors les p'tits quarts de brie !!


Au fait, je ne sais pas si tu as vu, mais une certaine "SonnyGirl" s'est inscrite hier soir...
Et elle n'était pas tendre avec toi...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Marrant celui la...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, ça le reprends...




Désolé   :rateau:



 Maïwen !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Bon.... et bien bon apétit !!!


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors les p'tits quarts de brie !!


'jour Sonnymossieur


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon.... et bien bon apétit !!!


Bon ap' à toi


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors les p'tits quarts de brie !!



merd*, fait pas bô, la mini-mini est decalé.....
bon....en attendant, salut Sonny, ou tu as mis ta moitié....


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Juin 2005)

Stook !


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Stook !



salut...


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut...


Oukouk Stook   

et puis ATABLE , 'napp aux mangeurs


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

Tiens , merci de me rappeler qu'il faut que j'aille mange  . Bon ' app a touuuuuuuuuuuutes et tous


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Je vais aller me doucher plutot...
On verra apres pour la boustifaille...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

le quart de brie va bientot partir
ammener fiston a son second test d'entrée au conservatoire   

dites, vous avez idée piurquoi le prof a demandé aux enfants d'ammener des gants ou 
des moufles aujourd'hui  ?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Dans le thread des "users de l'aurore" ...


			
				Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Nous allons nous torcher à la smirnoff... (ca s'écrit comme ca non ?)
> :rateau:



C'est du sérieux...
A 15 ans et avant le brevet...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

>



*Note*
Penser à mettre les coucou posteurs sur ma liste d'ignorés


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Dans le thread des "users de l'aurore" ...
> 
> 
> C'est du sérieux...
> A 15 ans et avant le brevet...


et puis tout de suite le " ca s'écrit comme ca ? " ... ça fait moins crédible   

re


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Dans le thread des "users de l'aurore" ...
> 
> 
> C'est du sérieux...
> A 15 ans et avant le brevet...




Piouf 21 ans et je bois pas une goutte d'alcool , c grave ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juin 2005)

bon, j'y go....@+


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Piouf 21 ans et je bois pas une goutte d'alcool , c grave ?


ça fait plusieurs fois que tu dis ça et que tu poses cette question ... tu penses qu'on va te prendre pour un ange ? ... aucune chance, l'ange c'est moi    :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Nous allons nous torcher à la smirnoff... (ca s'écrit comme ca non ?)
> :rateau:




*Quel bel enthousiasme à son âge*
Être si impatient de découvrir ce que signifie "avoir la gueule de bois..."


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça fait plusieurs fois que tu dis ça et que tu poses cette question ... tu penses qu'on va te prendre pour un ange ? ... aucune chance, l'ange c'est moi    :rateau:


t'es pas un papillon toi    
Faut choisir : ange ou papillon, tu préferes quoi?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Quel bel enthousiasme à son âge*
> Être si impatient de découvrir ce que signifie "avoir la gueule de bois..."


Ah, ma première cuite... 
Et surtout la découverte de ce que signifie : avoir les cheveux qui pousse à l'envers...


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas un papillon toi
> Faut choisir : ange ou papillon, tu préferes quoi?


et toi, tu préfères quoi ?    
les deux c'est pas compatible ?   je sui zin papillon angélique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

Ouééééééééé!!! je sors de chez le tatoueur, où j'ai pris rendez-vous pour lundi pourça...   :love:  :love:  :style:  :bebe:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et toi, tu préfères quoi ?
> les deux c'est pas compatible ?   je sui zin papillon angélique


Papillon angélique 
Et puis quoi encore...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Piouf 21 ans et je bois pas une goutte d'alcool , c grave ?


t'es banni des forums de doctissimo ?


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouééééééééé!!! je sors de chez le tatoueur, où j'ai pris rendez-vous pour lundi pourça...   :love:  :love:  :style:  :bebe:


ça fait très peur     :rose:   :love: 



			
				padawan a dit:
			
		

> Papillon angélique
> Et puis quoi encore...



ben quoi ?


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le quart de brie va bientot partir
> ammener fiston a son second test d'entrée au conservatoire
> 
> dites, vous avez idée piurquoi le prof a demandé aux enfants d'ammener des gants ou
> des moufles aujourd'hui  ?


 oui. 

c'est quoi l'instrument ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Piouf 21 ans et je bois pas une goutte d'alcool , c grave ?



*Ca doit vraiment rigoler sec*
avec toi....


 :rateau:


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> aucune chance, l'ange c'est moi    :rateau:



tout a fait merveilleuse maiwen :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui.
> 
> c'est quoi l'instrument ?


rooo mais Grug, si tu suis pas, on arrive à rien   c'est du TRIANGLE  l'instrument !    

(  )


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait merveilleuse maiwen :love:


 et dans le role du vil demon tentateur...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca doit vraiment rigoler sec*
> avec toi....
> 
> 
> :rateau:


pas besoin d'alcool pour rigoler, quoique pour lui, oui


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> rooo mais Grug, si tu suis pas, on arrive à rien   c'est du TRIANGLE  l'instrument !
> 
> (  )


 donc pour travailler l'amorti.


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Piouf 21 ans et je bois pas une goutte d'alcool , c grave ?


mais euh ... un doute m'étreint (ou un truc du style) ... quand tu dis pas une goutte ... c'est vraiment ... pas une goutte ?   même pas un tout pti peu ? rien du tout ? nada ? zero ? ...   

parce que quand même ... même moi j'aime pas l'alcool ... mais quand même  

ps :  mackie    (bien dormi ?   )


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca doit vraiment rigoler sec*
> avec toi....
> 
> 
> :rateau:


Il ne bois pas d'alcool, mais alors :


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais euh ... un doute m'étreint (ou un truc du style) ... quand tu dis pas une goutte ... c'est vraiment ... pas une goutte ?   même pas un tout pti peu ? rien du tout ? nada ? zero ? ...
> 
> parce que quand même ... même moi j'aime pas l'alcool ... mais quand même


Ca commence comme ça...


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'es banni des forums de doctissimo ?





Ouais comme tout les autres forums que j'ai fréquenté pq ?


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca commence comme ça...


chut ! pwet, tu te tais t'en sais rien alors  .  !


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin d'alcool pour rigoler, quoique pour lui, oui




Tu as raison , il me faudrait des litres pour apprendre a rire


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin d'alcool pour rigoler




*Jamais*
Je n'aurais pensé entendre ça de ta part


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chut ! pwet, tu te tais t'en sais rien alors  .  !


Je disais ça, je te parle que dans le bar...   
Et au bar, ca peut arriver qu'on prenne un perrier ou un gini, mais c'est rare...


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais euh ... un doute m'étreint (ou un truc du style) ... quand tu dis pas une goutte ... c'est vraiment ... pas une goutte ?   même pas un tout pti peu ? rien du tout ? nada ? zero ? ...
> 
> parce que quand même ... même moi j'aime pas l'alcool ... mais quand même
> 
> ps :  mackie    (bien dormi ?   )




Quand je suis accompagné si je me met a l'alcool  :rose:


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison , il me faudrait des litres pour apprendre a rire


 il n'y a qu'un pas de la goutte au litre


----------



## Spyro (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> parce que quand même ... même moi j'aime pas l'alcool ... mais quand même


Tu te forces ?  :mouais: 

Non parce que c'est quand même dégueux ce truc, moi je comprends pas qu'on en boive, c'est simple !


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin d'alcool pour rigoler


Non, il y a aussi ça :


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison , il me faudrait des litres pour apprendre a rire





*Et il t'en faudra combien*
... pour apprendre à faire rire ?


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et il t'en faudra combien*
> ... pour apprendre à faire rire ?




Je crois bien que ca restera impossible


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je disais ça, je te parle que dans le bar...
> Et au bar, ca peut arriver qu'on prenne un perrier ou un gini, mais c'est rare...


je préfère le jus de pamplemouche   



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu te forces ?  :mouais:
> 
> Non parce que c'est quand même dégueux ce truc, moi je comprends pas qu'on en boive, c'est simple !


 non je me force pas ... mais c'est pas UN truc , c'est toutpleindetrucsdifférents alors tu as le choix


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Non, il y a aussi ça :




*Gregg ?*
Une opinion à faire partager à ce sujet ?


----------



## Spyro (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est pas UN truc , c'est toutpleindetrucsdifférents alors tu as le choix


CES trucs si tu veux. Ça change rien.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ouais comme tout les autres forums que j'ai fréquenté pq ?


à toi et toi seul de répondre à cette question...


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> CES trucs si tu veux. Ça change rien.


ben si  ça change que c'est pas le même gout à chaque fois


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Gregg ?*
> Une opinion à faire partager à ce sujet ?




Même pas  . Je ne fumes , bois pas , rien du tout


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> à toi et toi seul de répondre à cette question...




Je gène sur ce forum , je sais . A quoi bon te faire plaisir et partir ?


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Même pas  . Je ne fumes , bois pas , rien du tout


povr' enfant     :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Spyro (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> povr' enfant     :mouais:  :hein:


Pourquoi ?


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> povr' enfant     :mouais:  :hein:




Que veux tu même caliméro m'arrive pas a la hauteur


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Même pas  . Je ne fumes , bois pas , rien du tout



*Heureusement *
qu'il te reste le poil à gratter pour rigoler


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Heureusement *
> qu'il te reste le poil à gratter pour rigoler





Je connais pas ce mot " rigole "


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Que veux tu même caliméro m'arrive pas a la hauteur


numérote tes abbatis ... toi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je connais pas ce mot " rigole "





*CQFD*


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je gène sur ce forum , je sais



le pov'...
ca doit etre dur...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je gène sur ce forum , je sais . A quoi bon te faire plaisir et partir ?


Y a moyen de pas gêner sans partir, très facilement. Si si.


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> le pov'...
> ca doit etre dur...


----------



## Spyro (11 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je connais pas ce mot " rigole "


C'est un genre de tranchée creusée dans quelque chose pour y faire couler un machin


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est un genre de tranchée creusée dans quelque chose pour y faire couler un machin





Ah oui , ca je connais


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?


bonne question


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?


c'était pour rire ...  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est un genre de tranchée creusée dans quelque chose pour y faire couler un machin


scout toujours


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était pour rire ...  :mouais:





Ah ok


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Heureusement *
> qu'il te reste le poil à gratter pour rigoler



Moi, il me suffit de lire ce thread, 
Avec Mackie qui s'efforce de plaire à maiwen qui (elle le pense) être un ange, donc assexuée
calimeroGregg qui, j'en suis sûr cache bien son jeu..ou alors ...
lepurefilsdequidéjà....moralisateur
Supermoquette abrupte et clairvoyant
sypro plein d'humour
Et encore gregg, sans.

Ne changeons rien


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Moi, il me suffit de lire ce thread,
> Avec Mackie qui s'efforce de plaire à maiwen qui (elle le pense) être un ange, donc assexuée
> calimeroGregg qui, j'en suis sûr cache bien son jeu..ou alors ...
> lepurefilsdequidéjà....moralisateur
> ...




Si tu savais  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> lepurefilsdequidéjà....moralisateur




*Si j'avais imaginé*
entendre ça un jour !


 
:affraid:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si j'avais imaginé*
> entendre ça un jour !
> 
> 
> ...


C'est pas grave, ca va passer
Reprends un peu de vin, ca ira mieux!


----------



## valoriel (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave, ca va passer
> Reprends un peu de vin, ca ira mieux!


Non lui, c'est la bière


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non lui, c'est la bière


Et le corbieres, c'est de la biere


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

je boirais bien une petite poire glacée qui sort du congel


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non lui, c'est la bière



je suis meme pas sur qu'il ait besoin de boire quoi que ce soit pour etre comme ça...
...
c'est la que c'est triste!


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et le corbieres, c'est de la biere



Non c'est dans les Andes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> je boirais bien une petite poire glacée qui sort du congel



Hmmmmm... C'est pas con, ça. Une bonne Williamine© du Valais
  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmmm... C'est pas con, ça. Une bonne Williamine© du Valais
> :love:  :love:  :love:



ben ouais, ça fait passer le fendant


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> je boirais bien une petite poire glacée qui sort du congel




*Xman*
capte toute mon attention


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

Vive la


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Pourquoi la suisse garchon ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Vive le :


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

En parlant de ça, je suis passé au N2 de Kochonland !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi la suisse garchon ?



Pour le Valais où c'qu'on fait la bonne poire...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> scout toujours



*Scotch©*
toujours


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi la suisse garchon ?



Ma première vie ....
Du haut de ch'terril j'regarde les montagnes


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

C quoi la suisse ?


----------



## Spyro (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> sypro plein d'humour


_Si j'avais imaginé_
lire ça un jour !


 
:affraid:


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Si j'avais imaginé_
> lire ça un jour !
> 
> 
> ...





Ca va tu survis ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C quoi la suisse ?


un pays ennuyeux et tellement plus fin que toi


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un pays ennuyeux et tellement plus fin que toi




Normal ils ont du chocolat fin  :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (11 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un pays ennuyeux et tellement plus fin que toi


Un pays de fou, oui  

Schengen et le pacs :mouais:


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C quoi la suisse ?



ça :


----------



## Spyro (11 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un pays ennuyeux et tellement plus fin que toi


Et un peu au Sud de la Belgique. Mais c'est juste histoire qu'on confonde pas huitante et quatre-vingt


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

Je tiens a faire mes excuses publiques aux personnes a qui j'ai manque de respect en commencant par le papillon angélique du bar .. puis tout les autres anciens . 

Je sais bien que j'ai déjà fais cela auparavant mais scusez moi


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

c'est pour ça que tu continues à la harceler à ce moment précis smg ? tu l'auras voulu ...


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour ça que tu continues à la harceler à ce moment précis smg ? tu l'auras voulu ...




Je me suis excuse et j'ai arrete


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un pays ennuyeux et tellement plus fin que toi



Et géologiquement parlant trèèèès intéressant  . Son seul défaut, c'est que si Jaques Brel avait été suisse, il aurait raté la composition d'une de ses plus belles chansons.


  les suisses


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

et tu vas redire la même chose éternellement, t'excuser, recommencer juste après, te cacher, revenir sous un autre pseudo etc... sans cesse


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et géologiquement parlant trèèèès intéressant  . Son seul défaut, c'est que si Jaques Brel avait été suisse, il aurait raté la composition d'une de ses plus belles chansons.
> 
> 
> les suisses


Jacques Brel c'était le guitariste d'Antoine ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis excuse et j'ai arrete




*Il te faut d'abord expugner tes fautes*
SM, va chercher la discipline


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Je vote pour un supplice de l'ipod


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il te faut d'abord expugner tes fautes*
> SM, va chercher la discipline



Ouais! et la robe de burre... Celle qui pique


----------



## valoriel (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je vote pour un supplice de l'ipod


Je préfère un tombé de futal


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère un tombé de futal


C'est pas incompatible...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais! et la robe de burre... Celle qui pique



Avec les petites bêtes qui vivent dedans ... et qui piquent aussi


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Avec les petites bêtes qui vivent dedans ... et qui piquent aussi


 les bures c'est des petites betes qui piquent ?  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

Vous allez voir , je ne reviendrai pas sous un autre pseudo , je garde mon identité


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> les bures c'est des petites betes qui piquent ?  :rateau:



y'a aussi le morbaque ; qui aime bien piquer la burne...


----------



## Spyro (11 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez voir , je ne reviendrai pas sous un autre pseudo , je garde mon identité


Tu veux dire on va ne pas voir ? Parce que bon voir un "pas autre pseudo" je sais pas moi j'ai du mal    
Ou alors on va voir un autre pas pseudo ?
Ou on va pas pseudo-voir une autre identité ?
Ou on va identifier un pseudo-revenu sur le pas ?

_J'ai rien compris  :rateau:_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouééééééééé!!! je sors de chez le tatoueur, où j'ai pris rendez-vous pour lundi pourça...   :love:  :love:  :style:  :bebe:




moi j'aime pas les tatuages et en plus ça doit faire tres mal


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui.
> 
> c'est quoi l'instrument ?




piano......

le prof nous a dit qu'il fallait les gants a cause des ongles, 
pour faire le glissade sur le clavier


----------



## valoriel (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> piano......
> 
> le prof nous a dit qu'il fallait des gants


Des gants et une corde de piano  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

looooooooooooooooooooool     



FFFFFFFFLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooOOOOOOODDDDDDDD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime pas les tatuages et en plus ça doit faire tres mal



ca c'est un encouragement ou je m'y connais pas!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

16,75 messages par jour... oulà... faut que je me remotive


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> les bures c'est des petites betes qui piquent ?  :rateau:



Nan ! Ça, c'est les burettes, les bures, c'est des grosses bêtes qui piquent 



_Hein ? Ah, oui oui, les portefeuilles aussi !_ :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

Et sinon, du point de vue du futal ?

ça va ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> looooooooooooooooooooool
> 
> 
> 
> FFFFFFFFLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooOOOOOOODDDDDDDD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Pourquoi t'écris pas des conneries plutot que "flood" tout le temps ?

L'avantage d'écrire des conneries, c'est que tu trouves toujours quelqu'un qui trouve ça marrant.. même si c'est plus con que con...

Flood...

Bof...

Bof, bof...


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, du point de vue du futal ?
> 
> ça va ?




'fait aller...
serait mieux sans les bestioles mais bon... 

Et la il me dit : "t'as qu'a le tomber" je sais, je sais...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, du point de vue du futal ?
> 
> ça va ?




tu fais bien de me poser la question parce que là tu dois me preparer plusiers cheques  

entre le kg que j'ai ramassé cet hiver et le ratage de la machine a laver a 95°
j'en ai plus un seul a me mettre   

et nan, je mes pas de jupes, j'aime pas les courants d'air !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Il est super GTA San Andreas sur xbox :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

purée la sieste elle a failli me couper l'âpéro


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu fais bien de me poser la question parce que là tu dois me preparer plusiers cheques
> 
> entre le kg que j'ai ramassé cet hiver et le ratage de la machine a laver a 95°
> j'en ai plus un seul a me mettre
> ...


95 degrés pour un froc ????  parce que t'attaches des chats avec ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 95 degrés pour un froc ????  parce que t'attaches des chats avec ?




mais non , pas ma faute si ma machine fait des programmes automatiques   

sans compter la javel que je met a la place de la lessive


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi t'écris pas des conneries plutot que "flood" tout le temps ?
> 
> L'avantage d'écrire des conneries, c'est que tu trouves toujours quelqu'un qui trouve ça marrant.. même si c'est plus con que con...
> 
> ...


bof, bof, bof même ... je lui ai déjà dit mais il me crois pas


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non , pas ma faute si ma machine fait des programmes automatiques
> 
> sans compter la javel que je met a la place de la lessive



Et bioman, il te crois quand tu dis ca!!!!!!!!!! 
Parce que comme excuse pas crédible pour faire su shopping, elle est haut de gamme cette excuse la !!


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sans compter la javel que je met a la place de la lessive


ben justement j'en mets aussi avec les chats


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben justement j'en mets aussi avec les chats


et les résultats sont satisfaisants?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bof, bof, bof même ... je lui ai déjà dit mais il me crois pas


T'es pas en train de réviser toi!!!  
On ne vas pas te plaindre si tu le rates!!!


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas en train de réviser toi!!!
> On ne vas pas te plaindre si tu le rates!!!


ben j'arrive pas à réviser ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi t'écris pas des conneries plutot que "flood" tout le temps ?
> 
> L'avantage d'écrire des conneries, c'est que tu trouves toujours quelqu'un qui trouve ça marrant.. même si c'est plus con que con...
> 
> ...



Heu....   pourtant écrire "flood" tout le temps c'est une connerie ou je me trompe ?   :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Heu....   pourtant écrire "flood" tout le temps c'est une connerie ou je me trompe ?   :rateau:


c'est une connerie, mais pas une connerie amusante ... là est toute la différence


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime pas les tatuages et en plus ça doit faire tres mal



... Mon ex, aussi, n'aimait pas... Mais vu qu'elle est plus là pour la ramener (et gna gna gni ; et gna gna gna) ; j'en profite    ... Du coup, j'ai un tatouage par ruputure importante


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben j'arrive pas à réviser ...


 un petit ban te serait salutaire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Heu....   pourtant écrire "flood" tout le temps c'est une connerie ou je me trompe ?   :rateau:




c'est vrai que c'est pas tres marrant...
je sais pas moi, tu as essaye de changer la police??


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un petit ban te serait salutaire.


j'y ai déjà pensé mais non ça va ... là le problème c'est pas macgé, c'est moi c'est un ensemble, j'y arrive pas ... voilà ... peut-être demain


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben j'arrive pas à réviser ...


Plusieurs solutions s'offrent  toi : 
- fermer safari
- si ça ne marche pas, éteins le mac
- si ça ne marche toujours pas, débranche le mac et demande à quelqu'un (qui tu veux) de planquer le cordon d'alimentation
- En dernier recours, fais toi bannir (tu peux demander des conseils à SM, il l'air doué...)

Allez, va réviser maintenant...


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Plusieurs solutions s'offrent  toi :
> - fermer safari
> - si ça ne marche pas, éteins le mac
> - si ça ne marche toujours pas, débranche le mac et demande à quelqu'un (qui tu veux) de planquer le cordon d'alimentation
> ...


comme je l'ai dit, c'est pas qu'une question de glandage sur internet ...


----------



## Spyro (11 Juin 2005)

Réviser ? C'est quoi ?  :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comme je l'ai dit, c'est pas qu'une question de glandage sur internet ...


Solution ultime : tu te fais enfermer dans les chiottes avec tes cours!


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que c'est pas tres marrant...
> je sais pas moi, tu as essaye de changer la police??


 avec sarkosy à l'interieur...  :mouais: 
 :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Réviser ? C'est quoi ?  :mouais:


C'est pas truc de floodeur, tu peux laisser tomber...


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

mais je vous merde tous d'abord ! et grug non je sors pas au soleil et point !    (et je suis pas con non plus   )


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> avec sarkosy à l'interieur...  :mouais:
> :rateau:


Double jeu de mots


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comme je l'ai dit, c'est pas qu'une question de glandage sur internet ...


 :affraid:
porte nawak !
 

Bon, y'a pas un modo qui traine pour bannir maiwen c'est pour son bien !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Mon ex, aussi, n'aimait pas... Mais vu qu'elle est plus là pour la ramener (et gna gna gni ; et gna gna gna) ; j'en profite    ... Du coup, j'ai un tatouage par ruputure importante




ce n'est pas parce que j'aime pas que j'empeche les autres d'en faire  
chaqu'un est libre de martiriser son corp a son bon vouloir   





ps ; j'espere que tu a pas eu une multitudes des ruptures      :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Réviser ? C'est quoi ?  :mouais:



c'est quand tu relis le même truc plein de fois pour ne pas t'en souvenir 15 jours après.
en gros, hein... apres, la periode necessaire a l'oubli varie en fonction des specimens,15 jours c'est une moyenne


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand tu relis le même truc plein de fois pour ne pas t'en souvenir 15 jours après.
> en gros, hein... apres, la periode necessaire a l'oubli varie en fonction des specimens,15 jours c'est une moyenne


sauf que moi quand je fais ça c'est même pas pour  ne plus m'en souvenir 15 jours après, puisque je comprends même pas ce que je lis


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand tu relis le même truc plein de fois pour ne pas t'en souvenir 15 jours après.
> en gros, hein... apres, la periode necessaire a l'oubli varie en fonction des specimens,15 jours c'est une moyenne


Le truc, c'est de ne pas réviser pour ne pas oublier


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non , pas ma faute si ma machine fait des programmes automatiques
> 
> sans compter la javel que je met a la place de la lessive



T'avais chié dedans ce futal ou quoi ?

95 et de la javel...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> porte nawak !
> 
> 
> Bon, y'a pas un modo qui traine pour bannir maiwen c'est pour son bien !


Mackie     :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> avec sarkosy à l'interieur...  :mouais:
> :rateau:



arf!


----------



## Spyro (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas truc de floodeur, tu peux laisser tomber...


EH OH qui tu traites de floodeur là ?      
Tartagueuleàlarécré !   
Même que mon papa il est plus fort que ton papa !!


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie     :rateau:


je lui en ai déjà parlé, il ne le fera que si je lui demande vraiment


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> EH OH qui tu traites de floodeur là ?
> Tartagueuleàlarécré !
> Même que mon papa il est plus fort que ton papa !!


Attens que je finisse mon 4 heures, et tu vas voir...   :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Je pense qu'on est bien parti pour faire peter les 500 pages aujourd'hui...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je lui en ai déjà parlé, il ne le fera que si je lui demande vraiment



Ben, qu'est-ce que tu attends alors ?


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, qu'est-ce que tu attends alors ?


ça sert à rien


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sauf que moi quand je fais ça c'est même pas pour  ne plus m'en souvenir 15 jours après, puisque je comprends même pas ce que je lis



aaaaaaah ok, c'est donc toi qui fais baisser la moyenne!!


----------



## katelijn (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'on est bien parti pour faire peter les 500 pages aujourd'hui...



Sur, surtout si Robertav nous explique ses astuces ménagères


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> aaaaaaah ok, c'est donc toi qui fais baisser la moyenne!!


ben on n'en sait rien encore


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Réviser ? C'est quoi ?  :mouais:





tu peux pas savoir , c'est pas pour les personnes intelligentes !!!


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu peux pas savoir , c'est pas pour les personnes intelligentes !!!


aaaaaaaaaah ben c'est pour ça que j'y arrive pas alors


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Sur, surtout si Robertav nous explique ses astuces ménagères



Ca me rappelle une émission de quand j'étais petit, sur radio Monte Carlo : Madame Trucs... Elle disait comment on pouvait faire partir les taches de merguez avec de la soude caustique, par exemple... Passionnant et instructif, surtout


----------



## katelijn (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle une émission de quand j'étais petit, sur radio Monte Carlo : Madame Trucs... Elle disait comment on pouvait faire partir les taches de merguez avec de la soude caustique, par exemple... Passionnant et instructif, surtout



Robertav = MadameTrucs


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle une émission de quand j'étais petit, sur radio Monte Carlo : Madame Trucs... Elle disait comment on pouvait faire partir les taches de merguez avec de la soude caustique, par exemple... Passionnant et instructif, surtout



En tout cas, pour le sang, faut mettre du beurre dessus.

Aprés on voit plus la tache de sang.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'avais chié dedans ce futal ou quoi ?
> 
> 95 et de la javel...




tu es le dernier a pas comprendre que c'est une bonne excuse pour renouveler mon armoire ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

Je suis souvent le dernier...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, pour le sang, faut mettre du beurre dessus.
> 
> Aprés on voit plus la tache de sang.



Avec une couche de terre de 2m par dessus ; on le voit plus non plus


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Je pars et je vous souhaite une excellente soirée


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, pour le sang, faut mettre du beurre dessus.
> 
> Aprés on voit plus la tache de sang.


Le plus simple pour faire disparaître une tache de sang ET de beurre : 
Découper proprement le tissu tout autour de la tache...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Sur, surtout si Robertav nous explique ses astuces ménagères





comptez sur moi !!!!!


----------



## katelijn (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es le dernier a pas comprendre que c'est une bonne excuse pour renouveler mon armoire ?



Ben non, avec sonnygirl ça ne marcherai pas


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je lui en ai déjà parlé, il ne le fera que si je lui demande vraiment


 allez, Mackie, sois fort, c'est pour son bien.

Parfois il faut savoir etre ferme !

(elle t'en sera bientot reconnaissante  )


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Avec une couche de terre de 2m par dessus ; on le voit plus non plus



Surtout une fois brulé...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Surtout une fois brulé...



Faut choisir le bon combustible pour un bon boulot... Madame truc conseillait un mélange essence / acide nitrique / Détergent ménager...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle une émission de quand j'étais petit, sur radio Monte Carlo : Madame Trucs... Elle disait comment on pouvait faire partir les taches de merguez avec de la soude caustique, par exemple... Passionnant et instructif, surtout




t'as pas d'autre emission a regarder ?   





ps : je regarde pas la telé mais j'ai quand meme 2 livres a ce sujet !!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

Elle déçoit jamais TATAV...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas d'autre emission a regarder ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... ben j'aurais pas l'air con, moi, à regarder la radio


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2005)

[coucou bonsoir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle déçoit jamais TATAV...



Jamais! C'est bien pour ça qu'on l'aime tant      :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> allez, Mackie, sois fort, c'est pour son bien.
> 
> Parfois il faut savoir etre ferme !
> 
> (elle t'en sera bientot reconnaissante  )


MAIS !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je pars et je vous souhaite une excellente soirée




bonne soirée et surtout bon w.e. :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

*TATAV !!!

Fouette moi !

:love:
*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... ben j'aurais pas l'air con, moi, à regarder la radio




toi et l'autre , celui avec son machin d'acier  , vous meritez un petit boulage
mais machine ne veux pas !!!! grrrr :mouais:


----------



## katelijn (11 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> [coucou bonsoir


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *TATAV
> :love:
> *




arrete de demander des choses qui te donnent les couchemars !!!  






ps: c'est moi ou macg ki rame?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi et l'autre , celui avec son machin d'acier  , vous meritez un petit boulage
> mais machine ne veux pas !!!! grrrr :mouais:



Mais si elle est choupinette, celle-là  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle déçoit jamais TATAV...





			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Jamais! C'est bien pour ça qu'on l'aime tant      :love:



Bien vrai ça, un vrai bonheur


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

arretez de me flatter :rose:

de toute façon je ne peux pas vous bouler


----------



## katelijn (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arretez de me flatter :rose:
> 
> de toute façon je ne peux pas vous bouler



On s'en fout  
Donne nous plutôt une de tes astuces magiques


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout
> Donne nous plutôt une de tes astuces magiques



Oh, oui! :love: Comment on fait pour redonner de l'éclat au ciment ?


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir bonsoir !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

ça gaze ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oh, oui! :love: Comment on fait pour redonner de l'éclat au ciment ?




fais gaffe !!!!!!!!!!!  

je serai encore capable d'aller chercher mes boukins de la parfaite menagere !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oh, oui! :love: Comment on fait pour redonner de l'éclat au ciment ?



Facile !!! Tu le vernis !!!! :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> je serai encore capable d'aller chercher mes boukins de la parfaite menagere !!!



C'est toi qui les écris ?


----------



## katelijn (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir bonsoir !




bonsoir


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout
> Donne nous plutôt une de tes astuces magiques


oh oui  :love: comment on fait pour avoir une tatav à soi à la maison?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui les écris ?



ça ne m'étonnerais pas


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça gaze ?



Ca star ... gaze :rateau:  
Et toi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Facile !!! Tu le vernis !!!! :rateau:



Donc, pratique pour les chaussures en ciment...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir



Bonsoir katelijn


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

edit 


je me demande par contre si je ne vais pas faire une foto a mes nouvelles acquisitions 
decos maison      

j'en connais un coucou: sonny ) qui ferait un bond au plafond!!!


----------



## katelijn (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> je serai encore capable d'aller chercher mes boukins de la parfaite menagere !!!



N'oublie pas de dépoussiérer


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca star ... gaze :rateau:
> Et toi ?




Trinkil :rateau:






			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Donc, pratique pour les chaussures en ciment...


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

'soir stargazer  

j'ai faim


----------



## duracel (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 'soir stargazer
> 
> j'ai faim



Moi aussi, alors je bois...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> oh oui  :love: comment on fait pour avoir une tatav à soi à la maison?



De la chance ?   :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça gaze ?


oui les fenêtres sont ouvertes    charlub et à vous tous


----------



## duracel (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De la chance ?   :rose:



De l'argent.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> edit
> 
> 
> je me demande par contre si je ne vais pas faire une foto a mes nouvelles acquisitions
> ...



Bouge toi pour nous balancer "Ton univers personnel" tout ça sur le thread à Modern Thing... Et que ça saute! File!   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 'soir stargazer
> 
> j'ai faim



Bonsoir jeune demoiselle aux mains !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> oh oui  :love: comment on fait pour avoir une tatav à soi à la maison?





facile !!!!!!!!!!!! 


debarque en italie, si tu vois une folle cheveux rouge , yeux bleu , parle lui 
surtout ne pas lui offir des fleurs .......un mac suffira !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, alors je bois...



... Mais quelle bonne idée!!! Je m'y colle aussitôt     :love:


----------



## duracel (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> debarque en italie, si tu vois une folle cheveux rouge , yeux bleu , parle lui
> surtout ne pas lui offir des fleurs .......un mac suffira !!



Et exigeante avec ça.  :hein:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> facile !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> debarque en italie, si tu vois une folle cheveux rouge , yeux bleu , parle lui
> surtout ne pas lui offir des fleurs .......un mac suffira !!


pas mal!!


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, alors je bois...



Fait gaffe à jeun l'alcool ça fait tourner la tête très vite ... Un peu comme le froufrou de mes jupons !


----------



## katelijn (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bouge toi pour nous balancer "Ton univers personnel" tout ça sur le thread à Modern Thing... Et que ça saute! File!   :love:



Oui :love:  :love:  :love: les psy n'auront plus de boulot: finis les déprimés du bocal


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> edit
> 
> 
> je me demande par contre si je ne vais pas faire une foto a mes nouvelles acquisitions
> ...



Fait peter chérie !

J'adÔre les gouts de filles !!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Y an qqn qui habite en Italie ici ?


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Y an qqn qui habite en Italie ici ?



Tu veux pas dire quelqu'une ?


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fait peter chérie !
> 
> J'adÔre les gouts de filles !!


C'est des goûts de luxe chez tatav    un mac  non mais?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas de dépoussiérer





pfffffffffffff  :mouais: que tu peux etre terre a terre


----------



## katelijn (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fait gaffe à jeun l'alcool ça fait tourner la tête très vite ... Un peu comme le froufrou de mes jupons !



 :mouais: et avant que ça s'évente


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: et avant que ça s'évente



Je croyais que tu aimais le vent ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Bon, je vais aller manger des grillades grillées ! :rateau:


Bon appétit à tous !  Robertav, Stargazer, Katelijin, Jo, Patchoman, Maïwen, Duracel  et les autres que j'aurais oublié ! 

Bon, en même temps je part en week end sur la côte d'opale (Hardelot Beach pour les intimes  ) Donc pas de flood   :rateau:
Bon Week End !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas dire quelqu'une ?



C'est écrit "lune" pourtant !


----------



## Franswa (11 Juin 2005)

Plus que 8 pages !!!


----------



## katelijn (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que tu aimais le vent ...



Ben, ça depend d'ou il vient


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais aller manger des grillades grillées ! :rateau:
> 
> 
> Bon appétit à tous !  Robertav, Stargazer, Katelijin, Jo, Patchoman, Maïwen, Duracel  et les autres que j'aurais oublié !
> ...


Ze veux aller avec luiiiii!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bouge toi pour nous balancer "Ton univers personnel" tout ça sur le thread à Modern Thing... Et que ça saute! File!   :love:




là je suis un peu coincée   et puis j'ai pas un espace perso pour stocker.....

je fais clik clak lundi dans la journée , quand je serai tranquille   


me reste plus que a trouver une bonne ame pour heberger mes fotos
sinon je le balance directement


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, ça depend d'ou il vient



De la lune, avec de la poussière certes, mais d'étoiles !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je suis un peu coincée   et puis j'ai pas un espace perso pour stocker.....
> 
> je fais clik clak lundi dans la journée , quand je serai tranquille
> 
> ...



Il me reste beaucoup de place sur mes pages. Si ça te tente, envoie moi un MP  Je t'héberge avec plaisir... Le premier qui rigole ; c'est la gauffre


----------



## katelijn (11 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais aller manger des grillades grillées ! :rateau:
> 
> 
> Bon appétit à tous !  Robertav, Stargazer, Katelijin, Jo, Patchoman, Maïwen, Duracel  et les autres que j'aurais oublié !
> ...



Bon week-end
 

Tu ne veux pas amener jo_6466, va pleurer tout le week-end


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il me reste beaucoup de place sur mes pages. Si ça te tente, envoie moi un MP  Je t'héberge avec plaisir... Le premier qui rigole ; c'est la gauffre


Mouais  ça commence comme ça et .....


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il me reste beaucoup de place sur mes pages. Si ça te tente, envoie moi un MP  Je t'héberge avec plaisir... Le premier qui rigole ; c'est la gauffre



   J'aime les gaufres ! :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je suis un peu coincée   et puis j'ai pas un espace perso pour stocker.....
> 
> je fais clik clak lundi dans la journée , quand je serai tranquille
> 
> ...



Pas de problème, j'ai 100 chais plus quoi, je ne sais pas m'en servir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'aime les gaufres ! :rateau:



Confiture ou lames de rasoir?


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon week-end
> 
> 
> Tu ne veux pas amener jo_6466, va pleurer tout le week-end


Pousse encore un peu ... il va craquer  ..


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Confiture ou lames de rasoir?



Sucre glace !


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Confiture ou lames de rasoir?


demanes lui s'il aime les tartes au baffes...


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> demanes lui s'il aime les tartes au baffes...


Sur les fesses il va adorer   :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (11 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il me reste beaucoup de place sur mes pages. Si ça te tente, envoie moi un MP  Je t'héberge avec plaisir... Le premier qui rigole ; c'est la gauffre



Pas du tout  
robertav, problème resolue entre les pages de patochman et mes 100 trucsjesaispasquoi tu peut y aller :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pousse encore un peu ... il va craquer  ..



Si elle continue là il va y avoir du vent ..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fait peter chérie !
> 
> J'adÔre les gouts de filles !!





vite fait, prises a la sauvette .....pas de cadrrage , pas de reglage, rien


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Sur les fesses il va adorer   :love:  :love:



Tu me connais donc si bien ?    :love:  :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu me connais donc si bien ?    :love:  :rateau:


Depuis l'accouchement


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

ma derniere folie chez ikea : les machins ronds colorés au plafon,
le rideau en lumiere, la lampe mural rose et les 2 porte photos     



le reste c'est top secret


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vite fait, prises a la sauvette .....pas de cadrrage , pas de reglage, rien



Le côté "cartoons" est plaisant :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ma derniere folie chez ikea : les machins ronds colorés au plafon,
> le rideau en lumiere, la lampe mural rose et les 2 porte photos
> 
> 
> ...


Hummm .... c'est spécial chez toi Robertav


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

je dirais même : particulier


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si elle continue là il va y avoir du vent ..


----------



## katelijn (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si elle continue là il va y avoir du vent ..



ouais :love: le truc a savoir: Si les vaches ont le cul tournées au vent, tu peux toujours t'attendre à des saloperies
   
C'est vrai aussi en politique


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> je dirais même : particulier


je dirais même plus .. étrange  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Hummm .... c'est spécial chez toi Robertav



si un jour tu ne sais pas quoi faire, cherches les photos de mon salon , mon dressing 
les bureaux ect ect......tu ne sera pas deçu !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

N'empêche, on peut dire s'qu'on veut, l'iMac G4, il va peut-être moins vite que son grand frère au G5, mais, il est 'ach'ment  plus bô ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>



Oui ça décoiffe en effet !


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si un jour tu ne sais pas quoi faire, cherches les photos de mon salon , mon dressing
> les bureaux ect ect......tu ne sera pas deçu !!!!


Je mettrai mes lunettes de soleil pour filtrer un peu le surprenant


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

j'adore ton chez toi robertav  d'habitude j'aime pas le rose mais là  :love: je veux le même chez moi


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'adore ton chez toi robertav  d'habitude j'aime pas le rose mais là  :love: je veux le même chez moi


Stargazer ... maiwen te veux chez elle .. elle demande du rose!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vite fait, prises a la sauvette .....pas de cadrrage , pas de reglage, rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

voila en plus "panoramique " maiwen.....poto deja posté que j'ai retouvé sur l'ordi


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer ... maiwen te veux chez elle .. elle demande du rose!!    :love:  :love:


ah ben si c'est livré avec je dis pas non hein  :love:


----------



## teo (11 Juin 2005)

purée, toujours ouvert ? bon alors, si c'est comme ça, apéro time, c'est pour moi, patron  ! à ki je peux, j'arrose ! 

ça fait toujours plaisir...

Bon, d'ailleurs, faut que j'y aille, là j'ai apéro dans la pièce à côté... 

Bonne soirée les filles (et les gars aussi...) 


Robertav: _kan t'eske tu viens nous voir par ici ?_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila en plus "panoramique " maiwen.....poto deja posté que j'ai retouvé sur l'ordi




  :bebe:*FLASHIIIIIIIIIIIIE!!!*   :style:  :style:  :style:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila en plus "panoramique " maiwen.....poto deja posté que j'ai retouvé sur l'ordi


un peu encombré par contre, je trouve  :rateau: , mais j'aime beaucoup l'ambiance


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Robertav: _kan t'eske tu viens nous voir par ici ?_




tu as besoin de refaire la deco chez toi ?   




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila en plus "panoramique " maiwen.....poto deja posté que j'ai retouvé sur l'ordi



Ah la fameuse table basse !!


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila en plus "panoramique " maiwen.....poto deja posté que j'ai retouvé sur l'ordi


Et tu portes des lunettes de soleil chez toi toute la journée, on   
Ca flash dur ton intérieur...


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

Alors là j'en reste bouche bée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en crois pas mes yeux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ehhh .. je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit:  c'est plus que curieux mais très beau


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila en plus "panoramique "



Et...À quand Robertav en panoramique ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un peu encombré par contre, je trouve  :rateau: , mais j'aime beaucoup l'ambiance




tu as parfaitemet raison mais j'ai du couper mon grand salon en 2 pour faire une chambre   

resultat : trop chargé mais pas envie d'envoyer a la cave mes affaires  :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as parfaitemet raison mais j'ai du couper mon grand salon en 2 pour faire une chambre
> 
> resultat : trop chargé mais pas envie d'envoyer a la cave mes affaires  :rateau:


Il dort dans le canapé ton homme?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et...À quand Robertav en panoramique ?




là c'est a voir; une princess ne se devoile pas facilment !!


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as parfaitemet raison mais j'ai du couper mon grand salon en 2 pour faire une chambre
> 
> resultat : trop chargé mais pas envie d'envoyer a la cave mes affaires  :rateau:


eh ben fifille à la cave


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là c'est a voir; une princess ne se devoile pas facilment !!


Bravo ma tatav  ... tu est la sorcière de la déco


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là c'est a voir; une princess ne se devoile pas facilment !!



Même voilée...t'as p'têt une image qui traine dans ton tournesol


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo ma tatav  ... tu est la sorcière de la déco



Tu veux dire la fée plutôt ???


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Même voilée...t'as p'têt une image qui traine dans ton tournesol



Toi tu veux une danse des milles voiles !


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire la fée plutôt ???


mais non mais non , comme ma sorcière bien-aimée, sauf que c'est notre sorcière de macgé    :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Même voilée...t'as p'têt une image qui traine dans ton tournesol


Attends tatav  .. pas trop vite ... laisses moi aller chercher mes lunettes de soleil ... ton corps éblouissant risque de m'endommager les rétines à jamais


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo ma tatav  ... tu est la sorcière de la déco




 Samanta ???


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire la fée plutôt ???


Casse pas mon coup .. j'avais pas de fée sous la main   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais non mais non , comme ma sorcière bien-aimée, sauf que c'est notre sorcière de macgé    :love:



Ah oui la comme ça ... :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui la comme ça ... :love:



Robertav la samantha de macgé je veux bien mais il reste à nous prouver qu'elle sait remuer du ....


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

J'AI FAIM!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'AI FAIM!!!


SAMANTHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!   ... magic à faim .... remue du ? ... hop c'est prêt!   :rateau:


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'AI FAIM!!!


 De qui ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juin 2005)

hop, j'arrive de la mini-mini...

salut a Talchan,Madonna,Bateman,Macelene,Mactosh,Lorna...et les autres...
d'ailleurs, je regrette cette soirée, j'aurai bien aimé parler un peu plus avec toi, Lorna....
bientot peut etre...





allez, hop , j'y vais , J'ai un anniversaire....salut a vous, amis floodeurs...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

je vais passer a la cuisine
tout le monde est fraichement douché et attends de passer a table !!!!!     




escalope poulet , salade verte !! :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> SAMANTHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!   ... magic à faim .... drilingdriling ... hop c'est prêt!


Merci, ca va mieux... 
Mais j'ai encore faim...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> De qui ?


De toi, grand fou


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Robertav la samantha de macgé je veux bien mais il reste à nous prouver qu'elle sait remuer du ....


du nez ...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> du nez ...


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> du nez ...


Je savais pas que le nez était placé si bas


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> SAMANTHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!



Fox ????


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

>


 :mouais: tu me prends pour une truffe c'est ça ?    :hein:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen, j'ai trouvé un dessin te représentant : 





T'es une fée papillon?


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je savais pas que le nez était placé si bas


Stargazer toi qui sait ... tu confirmes????


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: tu me prends pour une truffe c'est ça ?    :hein:


Mais non, mais non...    :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> maiwen, j'ai trouvé un dessin te représentant :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah vi j'aime bien  ... sauf les chaussures  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah vi j'aime bien  ... sauf les chaussures  :rateau:


T'es difficile en plus...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> maiwen, j'ai trouvé un dessin te représentant :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On voit pas les mains ...


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah vi j'aime bien  ... sauf les chaussures  :rateau:


Moi je te vois ainsi maiwen .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et là pas de problème de chaussures   :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Et ça, ça te convient mieux?


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> maiwen, j'ai trouvé un dessin te représentant :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ou comme ça ?


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

Plus que 4 et ça va être la fête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez floodons!


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 4 et ça va être la fête
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faut que t'arretes avec ce site, toi..  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer toi qui sait ... tu confirmes????



On parle du nez de qui aussi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> ou comme ça ?


Retenez-moi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Faut que t'arretes avec ce site, toi..  :rateau:  :rateau:


Y en a encore ... après on passe au suivant ...


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On parle du nez de qui aussi ?


Dénoncez-vous !!


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> ou comme ça ?


je suis pas aussi dévétue quand meme  :rose: 

et puis jo ... le lapin ... non mais franchement


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas aussi dévétue quand meme  :rose:




je confirme  enfin quoi qu'il en sois, maiwen est ravissante :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas aussi dévétue quand meme  :rose:
> 
> et puis jo ... le lapin ... non mais franchement


Ah bon?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout le monde peut se tromper .... je m'en remettrai jamais


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je confirme  enfin quoi qu'il en sois, maiwen est ravissante :love:


T'as pas une photo à poster? :rose:    :rateau:


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

Tiens 8 j'ai oublié de jouer au loto   

...avec maiwen de cocu j'suis sûr que mes numéros vont sortir...


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je confirme  enfin quoi qu'il en sois, maiwen est ravissante :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.

mais si tu t'en remettra ... peut-être pas tout de suite mais ça viendra


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Tiens 8 j'ai oublié de jouer au loto
> 
> ...avec maiwen de cocu j'suis sûr que mes numéros vont sortir...


quoi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.
> 
> mais si tu t'en remettra ... peut-être pas tout de suite mais ça viendra


Aaaahhhh ... tout d'un coup ça va beaucoup mieux ... tu sais parler aux hommes toi


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quoi ?


Il faut  suivre maiwen

Maiwen = ma veine


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut  suivre maiwen
> 
> Maiwen = ma veine


ah ouais ...    mais vous partez dans des trucs aussi vous ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Tiens 8 j'ai oublié de jouer au loto
> 
> ...avec maiwen de cocu j'suis sûr que mes numéros vont sortir...






zuttttttttt !!!!!!    j'ai loupé le tirage !!!  

qui as le numeros?


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut  suivre maiwen
> 
> Maiwen = ma veine



OUI !!!, c'et un jeu de mot bidon.....mais si facile 

Sorry ma très chère wen  :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais ...    mais vous partez dans des trucs aussi vous ...


Vous??? ... tous les hommes ne sont pas pareils .... sinon les femmes ne chercheraient plus leur prince charmant  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> OUI !!!, c'et un jeu de mot bidon.....mais si facile
> 
> Sorry ma très chère wen  :rose:


je préfère ce jeu de mot là


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>




jaloux ?


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> jaloux ?


TRESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!  GGGRRRRRRRRR ... WAF WAF  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

:rateau:    :love:


----------



## derennes (11 Juin 2005)

Mince...
C'est reparti pour un concours de calembours tirés de l'almanach vermot...
il manque plus que sonny boy avec sa pate à prout et ses coussins péteurs...la fine équipe quoi!...


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je préfère ce jeu de mot là


Et en jeu tu as de beaux atouts ... ok ok encore un jeu de mots à la con ..  :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Mince...
> C'est reparti pour un concours de calembours tirés de l'almanach vermot...
> il manque plus que sonny boy avec sa pate à prout et ses coussins péteurs...la fine équipe quoi!...


Tiens te revoila toi... :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> zuttttttttt !!!!!!    j'ai loupé le tirage !!!
> 
> qui as le numeros?


6466 !!!


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:    :love:




a toi de faire le bon choix maiwen :love:


----------



## derennes (11 Juin 2005)

tralalère!


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a toi de faire le bon choix maiwen :love:


Tu as raison Macinside .... nous sommes tous des numeros ..


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a toi de faire le bon choix maiwen :love:



Avec sa veine, ma, va encore choisir le meilleur


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Avec sa veine, ma, va encore choisir le meilleur



vous pouvez tous repartir


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a toi de faire le bon choix maiwen :love:


Maiwen n'est pas joueuse .. juste un peu espiègle voilà tout ...


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison Macinside .... nous sommes tous des numeros ..


mais non voyons, vous êtes des hommes libres   

faudrait-il encore que je sache quel est le meilleur d'entre vous


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Avec sa veine, ma, va encore choisir le meilleur


p'têt pour le pire d'ailleurs....


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vous pouvez tous repartir


Avec elle?    :love:  ouff  un en moins  :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> faudrait-il encore que je sache quel est le meilleur d'entre vous



en les éliminent tous il ne restera que moi, donc le meilleur :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Avec elle?    :love:  ouff  un en moins  :love:




non ça c'est moi :love:


----------



## derennes (11 Juin 2005)

c'est la fete du slip ici!...
de mieux en mieux...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Le seul, pas le meilleur


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais non voyons, vous êtes des hommes libres
> 
> faudrait-il encore que je sache quel est le meilleur d'entre vous


    ... je n'ai rien dit ..


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Le seul, pas le meilleur



tu veux aussi aller a la cave ?


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

rendez vous compte depuis 200 pages un seul sujet nous préoccupe ! maiwen :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux aussi aller a la cave ?


Je ne te fais pas de concurrence, j'ai trouvé ma fleur :rose:
Reste à la cueillir  :rose:


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est la fete du slip ici!...
> de mieux en mieux...



non ! à queue mieux mieux


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rendez vous compte depuis 200 pages un seul sujet nous préoccupe ! maiwen :love:


C'est vrai...
Elle doit avoir un secret...  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te fais pas de concurrence, j'ai trouvé ma fleur :rose:
> Reste à la cueillir  :rose:




j'ai du désherbant pour les mauvais herbes dans ton genre  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te fais pas de concurrence, j'ai trouvé ma fleur :rose:
> Reste à la cueillir  :rose:


alors surtout, il ne faut pas casser la racine, alors tu coupe la tige avec un sécateur, et bien sur tu prépares un vase avec de l'eau avant


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non ça c'est moi :love:


C'est bien ce que je disais ... :love:  :love:


----------



## derennes (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rendez vous compte depuis 200 pages un seul sujet nous préoccupe ! maiwen :love:


moi pas...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du désherbant pour les mauvais herbes dans ton genre  :mouais:


Je suis un OGM, immunisé contre les désherbants


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux aussi aller a la cave ?



C'est parfois dans l'ombre que pousse les plus belles fleurs ... Donc magi sera content j'en suis sûr !


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors surtout, il ne faut pas casser la racine, alors tu coupe la tige avec un sécateur, et bien sur tu prépares un vase avec de l'eau avant


Merci pour ton conseil, jeune damoiselle  :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est parfois dans l'ombre que pousse les plus belles fleurs ... Donc magi sera content j'en suis sûr !


Et ma fleur est la plus belle d'abord!!


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors surtout, il ne faut pas casser la racine, alors tu coupe la tige avec un sécateur, et bien sur tu prépares un vase avec de l'eau avant


Tu as un coeur romantique   .... comme moi


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi pas...


c'est parce que tu es arrivé après


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un coeur romantique   .... comme moi


Je vois que aimes beaucoup ce smiley!!!
mais je te répéte, Maiwen n'est pas un ordinateur, c'est une VRAIE fille!!


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi pas...


Tu devrais ... il parait que maiwen ... gnagnagna ...


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un OGM, immunisé contre les désherbants



j'ai aussi des faucilles


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un coeur romantique   .... comme moi



Ca drague sec ce soir !


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais ... il parait que maiwen ... gnagnagna ...


Quand on voit les efforts que déploie certains, elle doit avoir de serieux atouts...  :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que aimes beaucoup ce smiley!!!
> mais je te répéte, Maiwen n'est pas un ordinateur, c'est une VRAIE fille!!


Je fais ce que je peux moi .... un ecran froid ne remplacera jamais la joue de maiwen ... hummmm!


----------



## derennes (11 Juin 2005)

super!...
une discussion d'herboriste!...j'adore ça...
Vivement un thread bricolage....chez casto y'a tout ski faut?

BRETAGNE EN FORCE


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi des faucilles


J'ai une tige en béton armé  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> super!...
> une discussion d'herboriste!...j'adore ça...
> Vivement un thread bricolage....chez casto y'a tout ski faut?
> 
> BRETAGNE EN FORCE


T'es sur que t'es breton toi...
Parce que les bretons que je connais sont sympa et ouverts...


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca drague sec ce soir !


Pourquoi sec? ... avec douceur c'est mieux ... euhh enfin je crois ...  :rose:


----------



## derennes (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais ... il parait que maiwen ... gnagnagna ...


hey mec...j'suis un beau gosse moi..j'ai pas besoin de lutiner des gorettes via le net...il suffit que je sorte ma couane dans la rue et hop...que je fasse du stop au bord de la route, tu verrais l'embouteillage....


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une tige en béton armé  :rateau:


Le beton s'éffrite ... fais gaffe !


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais ... il parait que maiwen ... gnagnagna ...


exprimes toi   ...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> hey mec...j'suis un beau gosse moi..j'ai pas besoin de lutiner des gorettes via le net...il suffit que je sorte ma couane dans la rue et hop...que je fasse du stop au bord de la route, tu verrais l'embouteillage....


Justement, tu veux pas aller sur le trottoir...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi sec? ... avec douceur c'est mieux ... euhh enfin je crois ...  :rose:



Tu crois bien !


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le beton s'éffrite ... fais gaffe !


Peut etre, mais il est armé quand même...  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> hey mec...j'suis un beau gosse moi..j'ai pas besoin de lutiner des gorettes via le net...il suffit que je sorte ma couane dans la rue et hop...que je fasse du stop au bord de la route, tu verrais l'embouteillage....


et avec ça il est poète :') ... mmmmmm t'es sex toi


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et avec ça il est poète :') ... mmmmmm t'es sex toi


Mackie!!!! un nouveau prétendant!     :rateau:


----------



## derennes (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur que t'es breton toi...
> Parce que les bretons que je connais sont sympa et ouverts...



Faut croire que oui mais mieux,  j'connais un mec il est si ouvert qu'il a un trou dans la tete...tu m'diras, il a du s'mettre une bastosse...
AH AH AH AH!...
-humour breton, désolé..
>>>>>>>>>BREIZH REPRESENT<<<<<<<<<


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> hey mec...j'suis un beau gosse moi..j'ai pas besoin de lutiner des gorettes via le net...il suffit que je sorte ma couane dans la rue et hop...que je fasse du stop au bord de la route, tu verrais l'embouteillage....


Aaaaaaaah c'est à cause de toi que je suis dans ce Foutu embouteillage? ...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

500!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Justement, tu veux pas aller sur le trottoir...



C'est pas gentil ça ... Pour les gens qui se trouvent dehors !


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Faut croire que oui mais mieux,  j'connais un mec il est si ouvert qu'il a un trou dans la tete...tu m'diras, il a du s'mettre une bastosse...
> AH AH AH AH!...
> -humour breton, désolé..
> >>>>>>>>>BREIZH REPRESENT<<<<<<<<<


ah ben je me demandais pourquoi je trouvais ma copine pas drôle ... elle est bretonne ...


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> hey mec...j'suis un beau gosse moi..j'ai pas besoin de lutiner des gorettes via le net...il suffit que je sorte ma couane dans la rue et hop...que je fasse du stop au bord de la route, tu verrais l'embouteillage....



ah ? tu expose tes fantasmes sur le net ?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas gentil ça ... Pour les gens qui se trouvent dehors !


Pardon aux gens qui sont dans la rue... :rateau: 
Qu'il aille dans la cave plutot...


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie!!!! un nouveau prétendant!     :rateau:


GRRRRRRRRRR   WAF WAF!


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> 500!!!!


----------



## iDiot (11 Juin 2005)

Oyé Oyé bonne gens 

 

Ça fait un bail que j'ai plus mit les pied ici


----------



## yoffy (11 Juin 2005)

.....500.....


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

iDiot, la forme?


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Oyé Oyé bonne gens
> 
> 
> 
> Ça fait un bail que j'ai plus mit les pied ici


Bonsoir toi


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

bientôt le 10 000eme post...


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Oyé Oyé bonne gens
> 
> 
> 
> Ça fait un bail que j'ai plus mit les pied ici


Qu'ont lui lient les pieds!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'ont lui lient les pieds!!!


Je propose plutôt qu'on lui betonne les pieds


----------



## derennes (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ben je me demandais pourquoi je trouvais ma copine pas drôle ... elle est bretonne ...



La Bretagne , ca vous gagne!


----------



## iDiot (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> iDiot, la forme?



'soir le magi 

J'ai connu pire... des maths toutes la journée, exam lundi :hein:



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir toi



Coucou jolie maiwen


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> La Bretagne , ca vous gagne!




silence  (signé un normand  )


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> La Bretagne , ca vous gagne!


et ça te perds  :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (11 Juin 2005)

10 000 ! ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : p'tain,raté de peu ! ...quelle soirée !


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

10 000


----------



## iDiot (11 Juin 2005)

Dite moi, j'ai eu un mal fois a mettre mon nouvel avatar... j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont réduit la taille maximal autorisée non?  

10ko c'est pas exag... ma photos est toute pourrie en plus... :rose: :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> 'soir le magi
> 
> J'ai connu pire... des maths toutes la journée, exam lundi :hein:
> 
> ...


Condoléances ..  :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

J'ai réussi un combo historique : 1er post de la 500eme pages et 10000 post, le tout dans la même page


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

je peux mourir en paix maintenant, j'ai atteins mon objectif..; :rateau: :rateau: :casse:


----------



## derennes (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réussi un combo historique : 1er post de la 500eme pages et 10000 post, le tout dans la même page


super!
tu devrais mettre ça dans ton cv!


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> 10 000


c'est chien    honneur aux dames, tu aurai pu me laisser faire quand même


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> 10 000 ! ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quest-ce qu'il dit? .... on s'entend plus ici dans ce tintamarre ...  :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> super!
> tu devrais mettre ça dans ton cv!


+1


----------



## iDiot (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> super!
> tu devrais mettre ça dans ton cv!



Je suis curieux de savoir ce que tu peux mettre toi


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est chien    honneur aux dames, tu aurai pu me laisser faire quand même


Désolé, chère demoiselle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je te laisserais la 1000e page...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Je suis curieux de savoir ce que tu peux mettre toi


Moi aussi
Dis Derenne, tu peux poster ton cv qu'on rigole...  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> 10 000


le_Magic....


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, chère demoiselle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on sera tous ban avant


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on sera tous ban avant




je te débannirai :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Bravo leMagic....


Quest-ce qu'il dit? .... p'ain j'entends rien  :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Bravo leMagic....



C'est trop d'honneur



La plus Belle  a dit:


> on sera tous ban avant


Y'a des chances


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je te débannirai :love:


arrête, c'est Grug qui va pas être content, il voudrait que tu me ban


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi
> Dis Derenne, tu peux poster ton cv qu'on rigole...  :rateau:  :rateau:



L'encourage pas ... Après on saura plus où se mettre tellement il doit être parfait ... pardon abracadabrantesque© !    :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> arrête, c'est Grug qui va pas être content, il voudrait que tu me ban


Uniquement pour ton bien...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Je fais une pause dans le flood...
Je vais matter Atomik Circus, certains l'ont vu?


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Uniquement pour ton bien...


T'inquiète maiwen .. ils devront me passer sur le ventre d'abord .... euhhh pas tous ensemble!  :rose: 

 :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> arrête, c'est Grug qui va pas être content, il voudrait que tu me ban




je ne banni pas les jolies jeunes filles, donc tu n'a rien a craindre :love:


----------



## derennes (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> L'encourage pas ... Après on saura plus où se mettre tellement il doit être parfait ... pardon abracadabrantesque© !    :rateau:



Pardon...j'ai un bac X moi!...avec pour spécialisation la femmologie...


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète maiwen .. ils devront me passer sur le ventre d'abord .... euhhh pas tous ensemble!  :rose:
> 
> :love:


ouais ouais ... pour ton bien


----------



## yoffy (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est chien    honneur aux dames, tu aurai pu me laisser faire quand même


.... :love: Mais , maiwen , tu as déja tant reçu  :love: .....


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je ne banni pas les jolies jeunes filles, donc tu n'a rien a craindre :love:



Ouf j'échapperai au pire alors !


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> .... :love: Mais , maiwen , tu as déja tant reçu  :love: .....


non pas de coud'boules de votre part    :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouf j'échapperai au pire alors !


attention , tu boucles, tu frises


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non pas de coud'boules de votre part    :rateau:


MAIWEN!!!!!  un peu de décense dans tes propos s'il te plait!!  nous ne sommes pas seuls 

 :love:  :love:


----------



## yoffy (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non pas de coud'boules de votre part    :rateau:


Pardon !? :

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen.    :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


j'ai pas compris    :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> attention , tu boucles, tu frises



Le charme de mes anglaises !


----------



## derennes (11 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


ah bah voila! on attendait plus que toi pour poster la notice explicative d'un moteur de tondeuse a gazon!.
bravo!
c'est trop la teuf ici!


----------



## iDiot (11 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Pardon !? :
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen.    :rateau:



"d'autres"? Ça veut dire moi... par exemple 

Tu peux mettre un commentaire bidon toute façon je les lit pas


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> "d'autres"? Ça veut dire moi... par exemple
> 
> Tu peux mettre un commentaire bidon toute façon je les lit pas


ben l'autreuh ! tu vas pas me piquer mes coud'boules non plus    :hein:


----------



## derennes (11 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> "d'autres"? Ça veut dire moi... par exemple
> 
> Tu peux mettre un commentaire bidon toute façon je les lit pas


 on écrit 'je lis' et 'un lit'...
merci...
j'suis sensible de l'orthographe...en bon littéromane que je suis...


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas compris    :rose:


C'est Roberto et ses "vannes"!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## yoffy (11 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> "d'autres"? Ça veut dire moi... par exemple
> 
> Tu peux mettre un commentaire bidon toute façon je les lit pas



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iDiot....


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> on écrit 'je lis' et 'un lit'...
> merci...
> j'suis sensible de l'orthographe...en bon littéromane que je suis...


littéromane ... ouais ...


----------



## iDiot (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben l'autreuh ! tu vas pas me piquer mes coud'boules non plus    :hein:



Ben quoi? 

T'en a tellement que tu ne sais meme plus qui t'en a filé


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi?
> 
> T'en a tellement que tu ne sais meme plus qui t'en a filé


n'importe quoi j'en ai même pas beaucoup :'( et puis en tout cas yoffi il est pas dans les dix derniers


----------



## iDiot (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> on écrit 'je lis' et 'un lit'...
> merci...
> j'suis sensible de l'orthographe...en bon littéromane que je suis...



On dirait pas pourtant


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est une scénographie d'une exposition sur l'eau pour les enfants que je dois concevoir et illustrer...
> _Je comprends pas trop non plus ce qu'on me demande !_
> 
> :rose:


ah ok ... eh ben on est tous avec toi    :love:  (oui oui ça va t'aider je t'assure  )


----------



## iDiot (11 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est une scénographie d'une exposition sur l'eau pour les enfants que je dois concevoir et illustrer...
> _Je comprends pas trop non plus ce qu'on me demande !_
> 
> :rose:



Une scénokoi? :mouais: Ça ce mange? 



Courage Roberto


----------



## derennes (11 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> On dirait pas pourtant


'j'suis ' n'est pas une tournure fautive...c'est une mise à l'écrit d'une formulation couramment usitée dans la langage parlé.
bref, j'suis pas là pour vous faire un cours sur la métrique du vers octosyllabique de Dante, de toute façon, vous avez pas le niveau...
AH AH AH AH!
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>BRETAGNE EN FORCE!...<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> 'j'suis ' n'est pas une tournure fautive...c'est une mise à l'écrit d'une formulation couramment usitée dans la langage parlé.
> bref, j'suis pas là pour vous faire un cours sur la métrique du vers octosyllabique de Dante, de toute façon, vous avez pas le niveau...
> AH AH AH AH!
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>BRETAGNE EN FORCE!...<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


nous *n'*avons pas le niveau en effet ...


----------



## derennes (11 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Une scénokoi? :mouais: Ça ce mange?
> 
> 
> 
> Courage Roberto


Tu tournes une page nouvelle dans le grand almanach de la vane!...


----------



## iDiot (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> 'j'suis ' n'est pas une tournure fautive...c'est une mise à l'écrit d'une formulation couramment usitée dans la langage parlé.
> bref, j'suis pas là pour vous faire un cours sur la métrique du vers octosyllabique de Dante, de toute façon, vous avez pas le niveau...
> AH AH AH AH!
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>BRETAGNE EN FORCE!...<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<



C'est une bonne idée ça, va donner tes cours ailleurs


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Tu tournes une page nouvelle dans le grand alamanach de la vane!...


derennes tu nous pompes l'air


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est une scénographie d'une exposition sur l'eau pour les enfants que je dois concevoir et illustrer...
> _Je comprends pas trop non plus ce qu'on me demande !_
> 
> :rose:


Imagine un circuit de l'eau (une toile d'araignée pour ainsi dire) dessiné sur un tableau qui represente une entrée et une sortie ... sur le circuit dessiné il y a des trappes (genre de post-it) derrière lesquelles sont representées des symboles représentant les fonctions des organes (vannes,pompes etc ... ) 
On demande aux gens de tracer sur le tableau un circuit (qui peut être differents pour chacun des participants) valable ne conduisant pas à de la polution etc ...
Après chaque troçon on retourne le post-it
Circuit bouclé sans polution=gagné .... l'inverse c'est perdu!!

je sais pas si c'est cela mais c'est ce que j'ai compris
Bonne chance !!


----------



## iDiot (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> derennes tu nous pompes l'air



J'aime bien comment tu le dis... si gentil... si poli :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien comment tu le dis... si gentil... si poli :love:


toujours   ... ou presque


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toujours   ... ou presque



Si si c'est du grand art !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> il manque plus que sonny boy avec sa pate à prout et ses coussins péteurs...la fine équipe quoi!...



C'est au nez qu'ils vous pêtent mes coussins !

A tous.

Sans exception aucune.


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si si c'est du grand art !


ça me touche ce que tu dis là couet'couet'  :rose: :')  :love:


----------



## derennes (11 Juin 2005)

ok ...
Pisque maiwen le désire..je ne vais pas plus longtemps rester ici à vous embellir de ma présence.


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ok ...
> Pisque maiwen le désire..je ne vais pas plus longtemps rester ici à vous embellir de ma présence.


bonne soirée/nuit


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

Roberto as-tu lu mon post plus haut sur ton problème d'illustration? ..


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> arrête, c'est Grug qui va pas être content, il voudrait que tu me ban



A quand le Français sur les forums ? 

De ce point de vue, comme de bien d'autres, toi et mackie êtes faits l'un pour l'autre.

Sinon, du point de vue du futal, c'est comment ?


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonne soirée/nuit



Qu'est-ce que je disais ... La classe avec un sourire ! :love:  

Et l'honneur de lui montrer ta main ... :rose:


----------



## derennes (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est au nez qu'ils vous pêtent mes coussins !
> 
> A tous.
> 
> Sans exception aucune.



Tiens voila sonny-troll!
t'as relié ton Déconophone à ton caca-graphe?
ça augure de bien chiantes tirades encore, tout cela.
aller akchionne!

BREIZH PAWER!


----------



## iDiot (11 Juin 2005)

J'y vais moi.

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A quand le Français sur les forums ?
> 
> De ce point de vue, comme de bien d'autres, toi et mackie êtes faits l'un pour l'autre.
> 
> Sinon, du point de vue du futal, c'est comment ?


c'est un problème d'orthographe (que je ne vois pas) ou c'est pour le "ban" ? j'aurais du dire "banisse" en effet ...


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je disais ... La classe avec un sourire ! :love:
> 
> Et l'honneur de lui montrer ta main ... :rose:


une seule main oui  les deux te sont réservées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> J'y vais moi.
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est un problème d'orthographe (que je ne vois pas) ou c'est pour le "ban" ? j'aurais du dire "banisse" en effet ...



J'ai pas le temps de sortir tous tes posts, mais c'est  super pénible.

Faute de frappe ok, mais illétrisme option "SMS" ça devient immonde.

Pas d'autre mot.

Quand je pense qu'on se demande encore si on est pret pour l'Europe !


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas le temps de sortir tous tes posts, mais c'est  super pénible.
> 
> Faute de frappe ok, mais illétrisme option "SMS" ça devient immonde.
> 
> ...


tu m'excuses mais je n'écris pas en style "sms" justement ... tu dois confondre avec quelqu'un d'autre je pense ...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Tiens voila sonny-troll!
> t'as relié ton Déconophone à ton caca-graphe?
> ça augure de bien chiantes tirades encore, tout cela.
> aller akchionne!
> ...



Salut mon fakounet...


----------



## derennes (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas le temps de sortir tous tes posts, mais c'est  super pénible.
> 
> Faute de frappe ok, mais illétrisme option "SMS" ça devient immonde.
> 
> ...



Putain, tu dois te faire payer des tournées de pernod ricard toi au café du commerce ,chez 'blabla and co....'
 BRETAGNE REPRESENT!


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> une seule main oui  les deux te sont réservées
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que dire si ce n'est  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu m'excuses mais je n'écris pas en style "sms" justement ... tu dois confondre avec quelqu'un d'autre je pense ...



Alors t'as même pas d'excuse car le résultat est approchant.


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors t'as même pas d'excuse car le résultat est approchant.


je pense vraiment que tu te trompes ... ou alors tu me fais marcher ... et moi je cours, ce qui est fort possible mais je t'assures que j'écris pas comme tu dis ...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Putain, tu dois te faire payer des tournées de pernod ricard toi au café du commerce ,chez 'blabla and co....'
> BRETAGNE REPRESENT!



Des tas, j'ai plein d'amis, car je suis très convivial !

Et tu sais ce qu'il y a dans "convivial" !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je pense vraiment que tu te trompes ... ou alors tu me fais marcher ... et moi je cours, ce qui est fort possible mais je t'assures que j'écris pas comme tu dis ...



Non, non tu as raison...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Des tas, j'ai plein d'amis, car je suis très convivial !
> 
> Et tu sais ce qu'il y a dans "convivial" !



Y a vivial ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

ouala...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je pense vraiment que tu te trompes



Trés rarement, et en tout cas ici ça passe toujours inaperçu !


----------



## derennes (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Des tas, j'ai plein d'amis, car je suis très convivial !
> 
> Et tu sais ce qu'il y a dans "convivial" !


C'est clair....T'es un boute en train....
d'ailleurs, étymologiquement, en langage équestre, un boute-en-train est un petit cheval moche à qui l'on fait renifler la jument pour savoir par ses réactions si elle est fécondable.
Le probleme, c'est que..de trop méchante race,(le plus souvent ,des baudets), le boute en train n'a jamais le droit d'honorer la pouliche de ses maigres petits attraits d'ane baté.
ça congrue parfaitement a ton personnage.
>>>>>>
>>>>>>
>>>>>> BZH PAWER KLAN<<<<<


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trés rarement, et en tout cas ici ça passe toujours inaperçu !


tr*è*s rarement oui    ... c'est sur qu'avec le nombre de connerie au post qu'on recense dans ce thread, il n'y a pas de mal à passer inaperçu


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

Un bon quart d'heure de recherche pour un accent...

Enfin n'en parlons plus, chacun mène sa barque comme il l'entend.


----------



## katelijn (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rendez vous compte depuis 200 pages un seul sujet nous préoccupe ! maiwen :love:



ouais alors tu l'a banni pour son bien


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> mène sa barque comme il l'entend.



Bref...je vois, il rame !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

Qui va piano...


----------



## yoffy (11 Juin 2005)

10 086 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





........ok ! je file ...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qui va piano...



va salaud ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Bref...je vois, il rame !




*As tu jamais pensé*
... que ce sentiment ne puisse être réciproque ?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

comment vas tu , purfilsquiaabusédel'apéro?


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> silence  (signé un normand  )


T'es normand Mackie  ?


----------



## Xman (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> comment vas tu , purfilsquiaabusédel'apéro?



Quand tu abuses de la bière...après rot !


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'es normand Mackie  ?


A ce qu'il parait   
Pourquoi, toi aussi?   
Avec moi, ca ferait 3...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> je peux mourir en paix maintenant, j'ai atteins mon objectif..; :rateau: :rateau: :casse:








 :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu abuses de la bière...après rot !


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben l'autreuh ! tu vas pas me piquer mes coud'boules non plus    :hein:



Raccoleuse !!!   :love:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, toi aussi?   .


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> comment vas tu , purfilsquiaabusédel'apéro?




*Mouahahahahaaaaaa*
Mais l'apéro mon pauvre enfant, j'y suis à peine encore


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien comment tu le dis... si gentil... si poli :love:



Vi, elle aurait pu lui dire d'aller se faire mettre


----------



## Xman (12 Juin 2005)

Même, thermo..





			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> mettre


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

>


et ou, on peut savoir 
Parce que tatouine, c'est juste pour le boulot, non


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> j'y suis à peine encore


Manger, c'est tricher !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Manger, c'est tricher !



*Qui t'a parlé*
... de manger ?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> et ou, on peut savoir
> Parce que tatouine, c'est juste pour le boulot, non



Oui, Tatooine, c'est juste pour le taf... 

Sinon, c'est Cotentin


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2005)

Bon, bn les gens, c'est la relève de la garde chez les trooperz !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Qui t'a parlé*
> ... de manger ?


C'est bien ce que je dit, il ne faut pas manger, sinon, c'est triché


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, Tatooine, c'est juste pour le taf...
> 
> Sinon, c'est Cotentin


Un des plus beaux coin que je connaisse... 
Le nez de Jobourg :love: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juin 2005)

bonsoir les amis!! douce nuit!!! bonsoir au padawan !! que j'aime ta signature concernant la lecture   


bar de nuit ouvert .. une petite mousse de reves sur le zinc vous dirait?


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir les amis!! douce nuit!!! bonsoir au padawan !! que j'aime ta signature concernant la lecture
> 
> 
> bar de nuit ouvert .. une petite mousse de reves sur le zinc vous dirait?



 Merci pour la signature
Je vais passer boire un verre dans le bar de nuit, mais pas longtemps alors...


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la signature
> Je vais passer boire un verre dans le bar de nuit, mais pas longtemps alors...


je te pose la question dans les deux au cas ou tu ne passes qu'a un endroit .. quel est ton livre cette nuit?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

salut, et bonne nuit....trop dur, je suis cuit....

les *filllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeesssssss* z'etes bien rentrées...?.
j'ai plein de photos pour vous....

bon, bonne soirée a tous 

@+


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juin 2005)

la nuit floode doucement


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juin 2005)

douce matinée


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

bonjour bonjour


----------



## Gregg (12 Juin 2005)

Bonjour a toutes ( surtout a maiwen ) et a tous  .


----------



## Xman (12 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous 

J'bosse...c'est triste.....

Y a quelqu'un ? j'offrirais bien une tournée, moi !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous
> 
> J'bosse...c'est triste.....





moi aussi je travaille   
je fais du shopping sur le net


----------



## Xman (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je travaille
> je fais du shopping sur le net



Attention à l'entorse de l'auriculaire


----------



## Xman (12 Juin 2005)

Qui veut une


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juin 2005)

Salut les rachitiques du bulbe !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Qui veut une




pour me faire une "petite" place sur la parking de carrefour a 15h un samedi
c'est vraiment l'ideale   , mais s'il pleut?    

pas envie de mouiller mes courses !!!!!


----------



## Xman (12 Juin 2005)

Salut à toi ô microcéphale mononeuronal


----------



## Xman (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour me faire une "petite" place sur la parking de carrefour a 15h un samedi
> c'est vraiment l'ideale   , mais s'il pleut?
> 
> pas envie de mouiller mes courses !!!!!



J'prendrais un pare...
à pluie
ou à courses
ou à vent sitabesoindetechanger parcequetoutemouillée


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi ô microcéphale mononeuronal



Qui t'a dit que je m'appelais Canard ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qui t'a dit que je m'appelais Canard ?




hulla hai de mauvaise humeur ?   

t'es levé trop tot et sur  pied gauche ce matin ?


----------



## Xman (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hulla hai de mauvaise humeur ?
> 
> t'es levé trop tot et sur  pied gauche ce matin ?



Et unijambiste en plus.... !!! il n'a qu'un pied gauche ... et dire que cela fait 2 ans qu'il essaye de se lever du pied droit  
....respire...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juin 2005)

Tu le veux quelque part mon pied gauche ?


----------



## Xman (12 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu le veux quelque part mon pied gauche ?



Fais attention, si tu le lèves...tu vas tomber


----------



## Xman (12 Juin 2005)

C'est l'heure, l'me sers une ch'tite coupette, et c'est vrai j'avais promis une tournée...

Ah, l'alcool fait tourner....la boule


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Ca va ce matin?
Ca floode dur?


----------



## Xman (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca va ce matin?
> Ca floode dur?



Et surtout, ça flouse dur....j'ai pas vu un client


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

*attention a tous les celibataires males*  

une petite nouvelle viens de rentrer a macg


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juin 2005)

Et alors ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une petite nouvelle viens de rentrer a macg



*C'est Mackie*
qui va être content...


----------



## Xman (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *attention a tous les celibataires males*
> 
> une petite nouvelle viens de rentrer a macg



j'aime pas sa signature....quoique...les chats ont s'en fout : chaterton


----------



## Xman (12 Juin 2005)

....et puis...19 ans c'est trop jeune...pas assez de pratique et d'expérience... robertav


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Juin 2005)

Tout le monde....


----------



## duracel (12 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde....



 tout seul.


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2005)

bonjour chez vous...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

teo , duracel, avril !!!! 


un café ou on passe direct a table?   

entrecotes , frites et salade verte !! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

bonjour tout le monde

bonjour princess :love: :love:

Une bonne nouvelle, Florence et Hussein sont libres


----------



## duracel (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> teo , duracel, avril !!!!
> 
> 
> un café ou on passe direct a table?
> ...



Mhhhhhh, chez moi c'est aspirine et eau gazeuse.


----------



## jahrom (12 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> ....et puis...19 ans c'est trop jeune...pas assez de pratique et d'expérience... robertav




oui et beaucoup trop serré...


----------



## jahrom (12 Juin 2005)

Dédicace à tous les pochtrons du dimanche....:love:


----------



## playaman (12 Juin 2005)

Roberto veut pas en comander un pour l'Aes de Valence ?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *attention a tous les celibataires males*
> 
> une petite nouvelle viens de rentrer a macg





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ?


Ben, tu pourrais t'occuper de son bizutage, non ?  



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est Mackie*
> qui va être content...


Ouais, et Maiwen qui va être jalouse


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, tu pourrais t'occuper de son bizutage, non ?
> 
> 
> Ouais, et Maiwen qui va être jalouse


boah, non là ca va ...    on verra comment les choses évoluent


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juin 2005)

Hey !

Pas de faute !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Mon chat a disparu


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Mon chat a disparu


Et tu as pensé à regarder dans le micro-onde?


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

_Chacun cherche son chat_  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Mon chat a disparu


non ton chat te nargue, c'est un chat voyons


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non ton chat te nargue, c'est un chat voyons


Sm !!! 
Rends le chat au monsieur, il y tiens!!!  
Et enlèves ce scotch autour de son ventre...


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et enlèves ce scotch autour de son ventre...


C'est du chatterton


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est du chatterton


les 2 fonctionnent   
Mais c'est vrai que j'ai une préférence pour le chatterton...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Dédicace à tous les pochtrons du dimanche....:love:




*Cher ami trentenaire, *
ton message me va droit au c½ur


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2005)

test


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> test


alcotest?


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> test


Tu te croyais banni?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu te croyais banni?


à mon âge les r^ves de jeunesses ont disparus


----------



## Grug (12 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> à mon âge les r^ves de jeunesses ont disparus


  'tite deprime dominicale  ?


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2005)

je viens juste de rentré, après avoir vu le vol de certification de l'A380 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2005)

nan mais je peux plus me plier en quatre pour être banni


----------



## Grug (12 Juin 2005)

faut savoir rester souple


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juin 2005)

hellooo souple!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juin 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juin 2005)

quelle peche!!!


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> teo , duracel, avril !!!!
> 
> 
> un café ou on passe direct a table?
> ...




tiens pas vu... là ça serait l'heure de l'éclair au café ou du marbré framboise chocolat 

Tiens je vais m'faire un café.
J'lai bien mérité.
Enfermé par un temps pareil à essayer de faire une page d'accueil convenable qui me plaise.


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tiens pas vu... là ça serait l'heure de l'éclair au café ou du marbré framboise chocolat
> 
> Tiens je vais m'faire un café.
> J'lai bien mérité.
> Enfermé par un temps pareil à essayer de faire une page d'accueil convenable qui me plaise.


coucou toi


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou toi


 boujour maïwen :love:

salut téo 
On te voit jeudi soir?


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> boujour maïwen :love:


tsss fais celui qui vient de me voir   

attention j'explose


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

Allez zou, je vais me faire une p'tite partie de AA  :love:

@++ les zamis floodeurs


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens juste de rentré, après avoir vu le vol de certification de l'A380 :love:



:hein:.... nouvel avatar...?.....
attention Naruto, je n'ai pas dit mon dernier mot....  


salut Maiwenn...
Téo...


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :hein:.... nouvel avatar...?.....
> attention Naruto, je n'ai pas dit mon dernier mot....




non, je l'avais l'année dernière déjà 

coucou jolie maiwen :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, je l'avais l'année dernière déjà
> 
> coucou jolie maiwen :love:


coucou 

aaaaaaaaaaaah je suis choquééééééééééée y'a une femme qui vient de pisser dans le caniveau devant chez moi !!!!   mais c'est un truc de fou !  :mouais:  :sick:  :affraid:  :modo:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaah je suis choquééééééééééée y'a une femme qui vient de pisser dans le caniveau devant chez moi !!!!   mais c'est un truc de fou !  :mouais:  :sick:  :affraid:  :modo:


Bonjour maiwen et macinside  

Une jeune ou une vieille???


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

Hello à tous les autres!!!


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour maiwen et macinside
> 
> Une jeune ou une vieille???


une ... "entre-deux-âges" ... une adulte j'veux dire !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> une ... "entre-deux-âges" ... une adulte j'veux dire !!!


Une peite ou une grande?


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Une peite ou une grande?


... mais t'arrêtes ?


----------



## Gregg (12 Juin 2005)

Salut maiwen  . On te voit jeudi soir ?


----------



## Gregg (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> une ... "entre-deux-âges" ... une adulte j'veux dire !!!




Brune ou blonde ?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... mais t'arrêtes ?


C'est important car je peux te dire qui c'est


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juin 2005)

bonjour valo!! et les autres !!!!! a la votre!!!


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est important car je peux te dire qui c'est


tssss ... c'est si drôle    :hein:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tssss ... c'est si drôle    :hein:


Alors je te crois pas .. tu inventes


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juin 2005)

je passe regler ma montre !!je ne suis pas la !! je verifie vbull


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Alors je te crois pas .. tu inventes


rooo ... elle était brune avec une jupe blanche et un t-shirt noir je crois ... ou le contraire ... ça avait l'air d'être une gitane ... mais je l'ai pas non plus matté alors ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juin 2005)

encore  je dois regler


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Prouf


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juin 2005)

presque fait :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> rooo ... elle était brune avec une jupe blanche et un t-shirt noir je crois ... ou le contraire ... ça avait l'air d'être une gitane ... mais je l'ai pas non plus matté alors ...










Je ris parce que je crois que c'est Sonnygirl


----------



## Gregg (12 Juin 2005)

Bon , je me tire au golf .


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon , je me tire au golf .


j'espère que t'as pas bu


----------



## Gregg (12 Juin 2005)

Si tu veux je donnes des cours , si ca interesse quelqu'un .. ou quelqu'une


----------



## Grug (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Alors je te crois pas .. tu inventes


 et pourtant il est prouvé scientifiquement que les filles pissent aussi


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

P'tain je suis toujours pas remis de la soirée d'hier avec Magic generation ...


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant il est prouvé scientifiquement que les filles pissent aussi


Debout?????  :hein:

Oupss un doute .. maiwen elle le faisait debout ou assise???


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

pitin®....j'ai une de ces gueules de bois......  
entre le debut de la mini et l'anniversaire du soir.... :sleep:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®....j'ai une de ces gueules de bois......
> entre le debut de la mini et l'anniversaire du soir.... :sleep:



Toi aussi?


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi?


il me donne envie de bailler ton smiley  :sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> P'tain je suis toujours pas remis de la soirée d'hier avec Magic generation ...


on parle de moi?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il me donne envie de bailler ton smiley  :sleep:


C'est ce que je suis en train de faire tu sais? ... baillons en coeur ... nous sommes déjà ttrois  
Je coorige .. quatre car Magic est avec nous 

 :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je suis en train de faire tu sais? ... baillons en coeur ... nous sommes déjà ttrois


en plus j'ai l'impression qu'il est beaucoup plus tard que ça et puis j'ai faim


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> on parle de moi?


Ca va magic ??  pas trop dur la soirée d'hier?   :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en plus j'ai l'impression qu'il est beaucoup plus tard que ça et puis j'ai faim


C'est l'heure du gouter  :


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure du gouter  :


Ooooooohhhh  noonnnnnn pas le nutella  .... elle me rapelle une ex!


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ca va magic ??  pas trop dur la soirée d'hier?   :love:


Ca va, ca va... 
Ca a été un bel effort collectif! 
Je viens de me taper la corvée de repassage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis crevé...


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca va, ca va...
> Ca a été un bel effort collectif!
> Je viens de me taper la corvée de repassage
> 
> ...



Repassage??? .... tu avais le ventre balloné ??  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Repassage??? .... tu avais le ventre balloné ??  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure du gouter  :


n'importe quoi c'est pas l'heure du goûter, c'est passé depuis longtemps


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> n'importe quoi c'est pas l'heure du goûter, c'est passé depuis longtemps


Tout dépend de l'heure à laquelle tu as mangé...
J'ai mangé vers 3h, donc, c'est bientôt l'heure du goûter...


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

>


Un fer à repasser sur le ventre et son ballonnement peut s'arranger .... ok c'est tordu  :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un fer à repasser sur le ventre et son ballonnement peut s'arranger .... ok c'est tordu  :rose:


T'as abusé de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toi!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> T'as abusé de
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surtout de ça car j'avais pas d'allumettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:


----------



## derennes (12 Juin 2005)

super...
l'ambiance camp de scout j'adore...
y'a un atelier poterie dans les parages?


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> super...
> l'ambiance camp de scout j'adore...
> y'a un atelier makomoulage dans les parages?


on fait mat-cramé par là ---------->
intéressé ?


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> super...
> l'ambiance camp de scout j'adore...
> y'a un atelier poterie dans les parages?


Bonjour toi?
Toujours en forme à ca que je vois


----------



## derennes (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on fait mat-cramé par là ---------->
> intéressé ?



nan les ambiances woodstock avec toi déguisée en janis joplin braillant sur un ukulélé, c'est pas trop ma came....


----------



## derennes (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour toi?
> Toujours en forme à ca que je vois



wesh bien ..ou bien?


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

C'est plutot quoi ta came alors?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Juin 2005)

Je passe juste vous faire un ptit  à tous en vitesse, j'ai trop de boulot ces jours-ci... :sleep:


----------



## rezba (12 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> super...
> l'ambiance camp de scout j'adore...
> y'a un atelier poterie dans les parages?


 Oui. Files-y vite, casimir t'y attend.


----------



## derennes (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutot quoi ta came alors?



ma came a moi?...c'est les meufs...plus précisément, j'adore tirer une taffe de leur bouche...apres j'marche en zigzag...


----------



## casimir (12 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Files-y vite, casimir t'y attend.



oui ? :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je passe juste vous faire un ptit  à tous en vitesse, j'ai trop de boulot ces jours-ci... :sleep:


Il ne faisait que passer


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

Maiwen  on t'oublie un peu comme je vois   :rose:
Elle est partie manger c'est sûr .... sans nous .... c'est vache je trouve


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen  on t'oublie un peu comme je vois   :rose:


qui m'oublie ? où ça ?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qui m'oublie ? où ça ?


Pas moi en tout cas  .... c'est eux !! ... je rapporte pas ..


----------



## derennes (12 Juin 2005)

putain les meufs de macgé arretez de m'envoyer des mp pour me dire que vous voulez mon adresse msn et vous revez que je vous enfante.
c'est reloud a la fin!!


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Alors, Maiwen, tu as mangée quoi?


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> putain les meufs de macgé arretez de m'envoyer des mp pour me dire que vous voulez mon adresse msn et vous revez que je vous enfante.
> c'est reloud a la fin!!


mwahahahahahaha ouhouh ... qui oserait faire une telle chose ?  :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

Holà les gars arrêtez vos megots .. maiwen vous attend!!


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> putain les meufs de macgé arretez de m'envoyer des mp pour me dire que vous voulez mon adresse msn et vous revez que je vous enfante.
> c'est reloud a la fin!!


Un petit conseil : 
Arrete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et ça aussi : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Regarde dans l'état ou ça te mets :


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, Maiwen, tu as mangée quoi?


j'ai pas mangé, je suis restée là , en pensant que mossieur violet fermerai ce fil


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Perdue


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> putain les meufs de macgé arretez de m'envoyer des mp pour me dire que vous voulez mon adresse msn et vous revez que je vous enfante.
> c'est reloud a la fin!!


ooohh ... tu m'as vu?


----------



## derennes (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mwahahahahahaha ouhouh ... qui oserait faire une telle chose ?  :rateau:


vas savoir!....L'ame féminine m'est plus complexe que le grec ancien pour un singe bonobo.


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

tu peux nous balancer un pseudo, juste 1


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Enfermé par un temps pareil à essayer de faire une page d'accueil convenable qui me plaise.




quelle idée un dimanche si ensoleilllé !!!       :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quelle idée un dimanche si ensoleilllé !!!       :love:  :love:


Dès qu'on parle de C.... Robertav se pointe toujours .... dites-moi si je me trompe?    :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Dès qu'on parle de C.... Robertav se pointe toujours .... dites-moi si je me trompe?    :love:


Tu te trompes


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Enfermé par un temps pareil à essayer de faire une page d'accueil convenable qui me plaise.




alors qu'il y a de quoi s'occuper en banlieue parisienne :love:






j'y retourne la semaine prochaine :love: (je veux revoir un cobra :rose: )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant il est prouvé scientifiquement que les filles pissent aussi




tu aimes pas que les filles font comme le garçons ?


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu aimes pas que les filles font comme le garçons ?




tiens au faite, comment va la grande perche ?


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu aimes pas que les filles font comme le garçons ?


aaaaaaah robertav, c'était toi ???? toi qui urinait juste devant ma fenêtre dans le caniveau ???


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Prouf




ton chat tu l'as retrouve ?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Tu te trompes


Je sais bien maiwen ... c'etait pour rire


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> aaaaaaah robertav, c'était toi ???? toi qui urinait juste devant ma fenêtre dans le caniveau ???





s'il y avait aussi un lit , il y a des fortes chances que c'etait moi......  

j'ai fait une longue sieste


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> aaaaaaah robertav, c'était toi ???? toi qui urinait juste devant ma fenêtre dans le caniveau ???


Ca y est elle commence aussi


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ton chat tu l'as retrouve ?


----------



## derennes (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tu peux nous balancer un pseudo, juste 1


j'ai pas la fibre délatrice...on est comme ça nous les bretons, on dénonce pas...
le code de l'honneur...l'esprit de chevalerie quoi!...j'irais pas jeter a vos patures les noms de ces charmantes bougresses qui viennent toc-tocquer a ma porte sur macgé....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tiens au faite, comment va la grande perche ?




j'en sais rien et je ne veux pas savoir  :mouais: 

si , derniere new: ma fifille  a trouvé un classeur de math lui appartenant
et aussi son carnet de correspondence   

l'ecole est terminé en debut du mois mais elle fair croire a son pere 
que sa termine en debut juillet    


j'attends un coup du fil du pere pour lui annoncer innocentement la nouvelle


----------



## derennes (12 Juin 2005)

y'a des urinologues içi!...
c'est la fete de l'esprit!


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

bon, bon'ap, et @+


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

bon ap' Stook


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2005)

sacré derennes !


----------



## Franswa (12 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, bon'ap, et @+


 bon app' moi aussi je vais manger :love:


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mwahahahahahaha ouhouh ... qui oserait faire une telle chose ?  :rateau:


Moi


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'en sais rien et je ne veux pas savoir  :mouais:
> 
> si , derniere new: ma fifille  a trouvé un classeur de math lui appartenant
> et aussi son carnet de correspondence
> ...




pense a enregistré le tout :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Moi


oui mais toi t'es pas "une macgéenne"


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas la fibre délatrice...on est comme ça nous les bretons, on dénonce pas...
> le code de l'honneur...l'esprit de chevalerie quoi!...j'irais pas jeter a vos patures les noms de ces charmantes bougresses qui viennent toc-tocquer a ma porte sur macgé....


En tout cas il y a une qui vient de se dénoncer ... Ces choses là finissent toujours par parler


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

Allez zou, direction le canada...

Ya le GP qui commence 

Allez Renault :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas il y a une qui vient de se dénoncer ... Ces choses là finissent toujours par parler


vi vi vi , Valorielle elle s'est déconcée     :rateau:


----------



## derennes (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vi vi vi , Valorielle elle s'est déconcée     :rateau:



jalouse va!


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

Pfou, interrompre le GP car Florence arrive à Villacoublay :mouais: 

Je suis content qu'ils soient libre, je trouve que c'est la meilleur nouvelle de la journée 

Mais de là à faire un flash spécial pour voir un avion atterir :sleep:

Enfin, schumacher dans les choux. Vous auriez vu le départ!! 

Mouahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pfou, interrompre le GP car Florence arrive à Villacoublay :mouais:
> 
> Je suis content qu'ils soient libre, je trouve que c'est la meilleur nouvelle de la journée
> 
> ...


Shumacher dans les choux ... que veux-tu dire??


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Shumacher dans les choux ... que veux-tu dire??


Il à du confondre la pédale de frein avec l'accélérateur  

Mais je te rassure, il roule toujours


----------



## Xman (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ooooooohhhh  noonnnnnn pas le nutella  .... elle me rapelle une ex!



Qu'est-ce que vous faisiez avec ?


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que vous faisiez avec ?


voyons, un homme d'imagination tel que toi, doit bien avoir une idée


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que vous faisiez avec ?


Je lui ajoutais du beurre sur ses miches ...  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

t'aurais pas l'esprit tordu


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que vous faisiez avec ?


Lui je sais pas, mais moi elle ouvrait le pot et elle...





... et après elle en avait partout :love: :love: 
Mais c'était vachement bien


----------



## Xman (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je lui ajoutais du beurre sur sa tartine ...  :rateau:


 effectivement...


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mais je te rassure, il roule toujours


Avec le pied sur le frein?


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pfou, interrompre le GP car Florence arrive à Villacoublay :mouais:
> 
> Je suis content qu'ils soient libre, je trouve que c'est la meilleur nouvelle de la journée
> 
> ...



florence !! florence!!! m'enerve !!! bon bin !! allez ouf f1 revenue!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juin 2005)

vroummmmmm


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Avec le pied sur le frein?


Je sais pas, là je vois un avion atterir... ah! Ben non!! 
Mais pourquoi il redécolle  

:mouais: :affraid:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, là je vois un avion atterir... ah! Ben non!!
> Mais pourquoi il redécolle


Des avions derrière shumacher?? .... si toi aussi tu t'y mets!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...  on va-t-on??

.


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Des avions derrière shumacher?? .... si toi aussi tu t'y mets!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schumacher ...


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

j'comprends plus rien


----------



## Franswa (12 Juin 2005)

C'est bizarre... on a dépassé les 500 pages et c'est toujours pas fermé


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Ca va peut etre etre ouvert jusqu'a 1000


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre... on a dépassé les 500 pages et c'est toujours pas fermé


on se demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs ...


----------



## Franswa (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca va peut etre etre ouvert jusqu'a 1000


 peut être


----------



## Franswa (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on se demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs ...


 ouais "bien pourquoi ?" :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on se demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs ...


Il faut quand même avouer que les 500 pages sont d'une rare intelligence et qu'elles apportent beaucoup à ce forum... :/D


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut quand même avouer que les 500 pages sont d'une rare intelligence et qu'elles apportent beaucoup à ce forum... :/D


je trouve au contraire que depuis quelque temps, le niveau se dégrade à une vitesse incroyable


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

c'est vrai  :eek  
non, je pense sérieusement pas


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> j'comprends plus rien


Moi non plus ... Y parait d'après Valoriel que Schumacher (Na!!) serait poursuivi par un avion     

C'est fou!!


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai  :eek
> non, je pense sérieusement pas


je pense sérieusement que si


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut quand même avouer que les 500 pages sont d'une rare intelligence et qu'elles apportent beaucoup à ce forum... :/D


Non maiwen te retourne pas on parle pas de toi .... aïe ne me frappe pas ! c'est pour rire!


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Non maiwen te retourne pas on parle pas de toi .... aïe ne me frappe pas ! c'est pour rire!


je ne suis pas le bar des floodeurs à moi toute seule cher jo ... et encore heureux sinon j'en tiendrai une couche


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je pense sérieusement que si


Je pense comme vous


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas le bar des floodeurs à moi toute seule cher jo ... et encore heureux sinon j'en tiendrai une couche


Tu m'en veux??  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'en veux??  :rose:


mais non


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Si ce fil est trop vieux; il faut faire comme pour les vaches : l'envoyer à l'abattoir et remettre un petit veau, euh pardon, un nouveau fil, à la place...


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Si ce fil est trop vieux; il faut faire comme pour les vaches : l'envoyer à l'abattoir et remettre un petit veau, euh pardon, un nouveau fil, à la place...


alors je propose que nous l'abandonnions, les hautes et mauvaises herbes y pousseront et son inutilité n'étant plus à prouver , quelque chèvre viendra ratisser le pré ...


hum ...  :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

ON A TUE LA VACHE .. BIENVENUE AU VEAU!!

euhhh .. ça va comme ça?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2005)

Elle se reconnaitra a dit:
			
		

> comment tu fais pour citer plusieurs personnes dans un seul message ?



Ben, t'en cites une et tu copies, retour à la page précédente, citer l'autre et copier la première après avoir positionné le curseur au bon endroit 

Tu peux compliquer l'exercice en faisant des citations imbriquées 

Vala, c'était la question technique du jour


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, t'en cites une et tu copies, retour à la page précédente, citer l'autre et copier la première après avoir positionné le curseur au bon endroit
> 
> Tu peux compliquer l'exercice en faisant des citations imbriquées
> 
> Vala, c'était la question technique du jour


moi quand je veux faire ca je fais des onglets plutot que de revenir à chaque fois


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, t'en cites une et tu copies, retour à la page précédente, citer l'autre et copier la première après avoir positionné le curseur au bon endroit
> 
> Tu peux compliquer l'exercice en faisant des citations imbriquées
> 
> Vala, c'était la question technique du jour



La réponse plutôt


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors je propose que nous l'abandonnions, les hautes et mauvaises herbes y pousseront et son inutilité n'étant plus à prouver , quelque chèvre viendra ratisser le pré ...
> hum ...  :rose:



Et on laisse les bouzes de vache en souvenir en plus


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et on laisse les bouzes de vache en souvenir en plus


chut ... écoute le silence ...


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

Magic generation sérieux c'est quoi cette histoire d'avion de Valoriel? ... il était pas en train de regarder Shumac?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chut ... écoute le silence ...


Couchés dans le foin tous les deux à regarder ces bouzes ..... hummmmmmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Chuuut .... j'écoute ..


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Je vais commencer par t'expliquer quelque chose : 
Mon pseudo est magi61, a prononcer magi six ("si") un, magicien si tu veux 

Pour l'avion, il a commencé à regarder le Gp du canada et il y a eu un flash spécial avec l'avion de Florence Aubenas qui arriver en France...
Voila, tu connais toute l'histoire!


----------



## derennes (12 Juin 2005)

c'est un deferlement de prix nobels içi!....vraiment!..bravo l'humanité!...pas sortie des cavernes pour rien, hein!


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est un deferlement de prix nobels içi!....vraiment!..bravo l'humanité!...pas sortie des cavernes pour rien, hein!


Comment allez vous, très cher?
Toujours aussi aimable et prévenant à ce que je vois!


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais commencer par t'expliquer quelque chose :
> Mon pseudo est magi61, a prononcer magi six ("si") un, magicien si tu veux


ok ... magi61 .. pas de problème .... j'adore la magie aussi


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est un deferlement de prix nobels içi!....vraiment!..bravo l'humanité!...pas sortie des cavernes pour rien, hein!


ben tu vois, quand je te lis, ca me fait plaisir parce que je me dis : au moins lui il déverse pas son cynisme sur ses proches ... il le fait sur des pauv' couillons qui s'agglutinent dans un forum ...

bravo


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est un deferlement de prix nobels içi!....vraiment!..bravo l'humanité!...pas sortie des cavernes pour rien, hein!


   :love:   mais c'est pas la guerre du feu non plus     derennes


----------



## derennes (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben tu vois, quand je te lis, ca me fait plaisir
> bravo


lol...
on peut dire ça aussi du marquis de sade.


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> lol...
> on peut dire ça aussi du marquis de sade.


oui mais il est pas sur mac et puis je ne lui parle pas


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> on peut dire ça aussi du marquis de sade.


Oui, mais lui, il savait vivre  

Quel homme!!  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> lol...
> on peut dire ça aussi du marquis de sade.


c'est qui le plus pervers de vous 2?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui le plus pervers de vous 2?


Derennes ... et je n'ai rien dit


----------



## derennes (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui le plus pervers de vous 2?



Et entre toi et oui-oui,?


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Et entre toi et oui-oui,?


oh  :hein: tout ce temps pour si peu d'originalité  :hein: 

peut mieux faire


----------



## rezba (12 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est un deferlement de prix nobels içi!....vraiment!..bravo l'humanité!...pas sortie des cavernes pour rien, hein!



Qu'il est beau, ce tomisé !


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh  :hein: tout ce temps pour si peu d'originalité  :hein:
> 
> peut mieux faire


Oh! Toi, passe ton bac d'abord


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

je vais voir 2h30 de " la masque de fer " 


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il est beau, ce tomisé !


Tiens, un cardinal


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais voir 2h30 de " la masque de fer "
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Super ... beau film!!  .... bonne soirée Robertav


----------



## derennes (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh  :hein: tout ce temps pour si peu d'originalité  :hein:
> 
> peut mieux faire



moi aussi je t'aime ,choupinette!


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je t'aime ,choupinette!


 :love: ça faisait longtemps qu'on ne m'avait pas appelé par mon petit nom  :rateau:


----------



## derennes (12 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il est beau, ce tomisé !



tomisé? ca veut dire quoi!
bah si tout le monde se lache...si chaque pékin se met a parler dans l'argot de son patelin, on va plus s'en sortir...
bon ,moi j'vais parler en gallo...


----------



## derennes (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :love: ça faisait longtemps qu'on ne m'avait pas appelé par mon petit nom  :rateau:


et ouais ..t'as vu hein!...je fais gazouiller l'amour dans ton coeur comme le rossignol au bois...
j'suis trop fort..


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> et ouais ..t'as vu hein!...je fais gazouiller l'amour dans ton coeur comme le rossignol au bois...
> j'suis trop fort..


ouais mais là tout de suite ... le rossignol à la voix cassée ...  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais là tout de suite ... le rossignol à la voix cassée ...  :mouais:




fait attention a ta douce voix maiwen :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fait attention a ta douce voix maiwen :love:


et justement j'ai mal à la gorge, j'arrête pas de tousser ... ça arrrache


----------



## rezba (12 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tomisé? ca veut dire quoi!
> bah si tout le monde se lache...si chaque pékin se met a parler dans l'argot de son patelin, on va plus s'en sortir...
> bon ,moi j'vais parler en gallo...



Non, ce n'est pas de l'argot.


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

il ne manquerait pas 4 lettres : L-O-B-O ?


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, ce n'est pas de l'argot.


C'est du latin!! C'est comme ça qu'il parle au vatican


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et justement j'ai mal à la gorge, j'arrête pas de tousser ... ça arrrache



tu veux une écharpe ? une tisane ? un thé ? :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux une écharpe ? une tisane ? un thé ? :love:


un jus de citron chaud avec un peu de sucre silteplait  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

je lui conseillerais plutôt du lait chaud avec du miel..;
ou alors un Grog


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un jus de citron chaud avec un peu de sucre silteplait  :love:



ça marche :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

sur ce bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sur ce bonne nuit tout le monde




dors bien maiwen


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Bonne nuit Maiwen
bon courage pour demain


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, t'en cites une et tu copies, retour à la page précédente, citer l'autre et copier la première après avoir positionné le curseur au bon endroit
> 
> Tu peux compliquer l'exercice en faisant des citations imbriquées
> 
> ...



Tu sais que c'est pas idiot ce que tu dis...  

j'avoue ne pas y avoir pensé, la faute à un navigateur imposé au taf qui n'a pas cette fonctionnalité et que je repasse sur Safari at home, ben j'ai pas le réflexe


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un cardinal



Vi, je m'attendais à voir un vert ou un violet passer prochainement   :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Je viens de recevoir un coup de fil sur mon portable : 
je décroche, une nana a moitié hystérique me répond...
Elle me demande si je la reconnais, je lui dit non
elle me demande comment je m'appelle, je le lui dit
Ca dure 3 minutes comme ça.
Puis, à un moment, elle me dit : ça doit être skyrock, ils appellent 2 personnes au hasard, et ça les fait marrer...
10 secondes plus tard, ca raccroche pendant que je parle...

Qui écoutes skyrock et peux me confirmer qu'ils font bien cela...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2005)

voila ce qui arrive quand on paye pour flooder


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Qui écoutes skyrock et peux me confirmer qu'ils font bien cela...


Moi je n'écoute pas skyrock, mais je confirme qu'ils font des trucs comme ça


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2005)

on demande a des inconnus comment faire dans sa vie


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> voila ce qui arrive quand on paye pour flooder


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Moi je n'écoute pas skyrock, mais je confirme qu'ils font des trucs comme ça


tu n'écoutes pas et confirme, balaise


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Moi je n'écoute pas skyrock, mais je confirme qu'ils font des trucs comme ça


tu t'es trahi...


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu n'écoutes pas et confirme, balaise


Oui, je sais :love:

Ma mère m'a toujours dit que j'étais quelqu'un d'exceptionnel


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

WoaoW, il vous en arrive des trucs super.....:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Qui écoutes skyrock et peux me confirmer qu'ils font bien cela...



Skyrock is shit


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

c'est pour ça que je n'écoutes pas cette radio...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Skyrock is shit



pleonasme,euphemisme.....une bien belle remarque.....:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Skyrock, nrj, fun radio


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

tiens, y a plus personne ici....


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

non, c'est vrai, c'est désert le dimanche soir...

Bon, je vais me coucher moi, autant de flood dans un week end, ça fatigue   
 a demain


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juin 2005)

douce soirée!!


----------



## Franswa (13 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, y a plus personne ici....


 Si moi


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

salut Franswa...


----------



## toys (13 Juin 2005)

hep hop bip.

comment ca vas chez vous?

perso je vient de passé un week end de foux!

un petit festival sympa des groupes de même.

je traine pas je bosse demain


----------



## Franswa (13 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut Franswa...


 Bonne nuit stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

salut franswa et salut Toys.....
@ bientot....


----------



## toys (13 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut franswa et salut Toys.....
> @ bientot....




salut






"un peut plus tard dans le temps"

romp chit rooooommm chiiiiiit

driiing !!!!!!!

ho putain s'est le matin


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

bon, je vais me coucher sur mon 4900eme messages... encore 1000.....  

(pitin® veteran....c'est pas un bon nom, veteran en moins d'un an...)


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Tout le monde
C'est ouvert


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juin 2005)

Un petit café alors pour se réveiller


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

une biere pour moi 

Bah quoi ? j'suis encore chaud de ce WE moi  :love:


----------



## Gregg (13 Juin 2005)

Bonjour a tous et toutes  . Vous allez bien ?


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Et un expresso, un :


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Tiens Bass' :


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous et toutes  . Vous allez bien ?


 Greg, 
En forme, pour un lundi, en forme


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

Rapide le service :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Toujours...
Quand on peut rendre service... 
Le café du matin, il sauve toute ma semaine, je connais son importance,  :love:
Alors, si pour toi, le café du lundi matin est une biere...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

qui a un cheat pour word ??


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Tu joue à word


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qui a un cheat pour word ??



ctrl-alt-suppr    :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

format c:


----------



## NED (13 Juin 2005)

format c.......afé!
Bien serré!


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qui a un cheat pour word ??





> Désirez-vous réellement vider la Corbeille ?



Moi je vois que ça...


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Cheat pour windows : 
Debrancher sauvagement le cable d'alimentation
Ouvrir en grand la fenetre du 12eme étage ou vous vous trouvez...
Balancer l'unité centrale
Pousser un ouf de soulagement
Appeller l'applestore !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Cheat pour windows :
> Debrancher sauvagement le cable d'alimentation
> Ouvrir en grand la fenetre du 12eme étage ou vous vous trouvez...
> Balancer l'unité centrale
> ...



Faudrait p'têt que vous arrêtiez de taper comme ça sur les PC Windows, vous seriez bien dans la m ... s'il n'étaient pas là ... Plus de références, d'éléments de comparaison, pour apprécier votre bonheur d'être sur Mac, ce serait d'un triste !


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Je fais la comparaison tous les jours, au boulot : 
Je bosse (enfin, j'essaye  ) sur un PC portable Pentium 2 266Mhz 64Mo de RAM sous win 98 :affraid: :affraid:  

Alors, j'ai tout le temps envie de le balancer par la fenetre ce sa***** de PC de m*****


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

faichier, j'suis au rdc au boulot, ca va faire une quizaine de fois que je le balance par la fenetre mais ca fait rien, y'a de l'herbe et il a meme pas mal 

Bon il parait que j'vais avoir mon G5 dans la semaine au taf :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2005)

Je viens d'aller chercher un bi 2,3. Je le branche et.... rien.
Marche pas
Pas un bruit de ventilo, pas une loupiote qui clignote. le silence parfait.


MeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeerde


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

tu l'as bien branché au moins


----------



## duracel (13 Juin 2005)

J'émerge doucement: petit déjeuner aspirine et thé.


----------



## bouilla (13 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J
> Pas un bruit de ventilo, pas une loupiote qui clignote. le silence parfait.



C'est rare pour un pc, tu devrais t'estimer heureux.

Mode troll OFF


----------



## yvos (13 Juin 2005)

12 min sans messages, ça ronfle à mort ici


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 12 min sans messages, ça ronfle à mort ici


c'est l'agonie du tradada c'est pour ça ...

qu'il repose en paix ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'aller chercher un bi 2,3. Je le branche et.... rien.
> Marche pas
> Pas un bruit de ventilo, pas une loupiote qui clignote. le silence parfait.
> 
> ...



dis donc toi, ça s'arrange pas, ton cas, je s'rais toi, je changerais de fournisseur ... Pour tes trèfles à quatre feuilles, ceux du tien ont pas l'air terribles   

_bien sur, t'as vérifié qu'il y avait bien du jus dans la prise ?_ :mouais:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2005)

j'ai vérifié la prise, le cable d'alim, tout. 

R!en


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'aller chercher un bi 2,3. Je le branche et.... rien.
> Marche pas
> Pas un bruit de ventilo, pas une loupiote qui clignote. le silence parfait.
> 
> ...







1- Branche la prise  

2- Remet le jus


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vérifié la prise, le cable d'alim, tout.
> 
> R!en



Laisses tomber les trèfles à quatre feuilles, essaie un fer à cheval !  

j'déconne, là, mais sérieusement, je compatis


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 1- Branche la prise
> 
> 2- Remet le jus



je vais aller remettre le jus chez CLG, ouais.  

Vivement que Magic Mac réouvre (pas taper Mackie!!!  )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Cor! 
Il vieilli mal ce thread, non?


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'aller chercher un bi 2,3. Je le branche et.... rien.
> Marche pas
> Pas un bruit de ventilo, pas une loupiote qui clignote. le silence parfait.
> 
> ...


 et on se plaint que les G5 sont bruyants  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

​


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

Je suis tranquille devant mon mac entrain de flooder, je tourne la tête pour regarder par la fenêtre et là, qu'est ca que je vois!! Un dirigeable!

  

A paris... :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tranquille devant mon mac entrain de flooder, je tourne la tête pour regarder par la fenêtre et là, qu'est ca que je vois!! Un dirigeable!
> 
> 
> 
> A paris... :affraid:


 Je sais pas a quoi tu tournes mais je veux la meme chose !


----------



## Franswa (13 Juin 2005)

Je retourne travailler  sans dirigeable


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tranquille devant mon mac entrain de flooder, je tourne la tête pour regarder par la fenêtre et là, qu'est ca que je vois!! Un dirigeable!
> 
> 
> 
> A paris... :affraid:




c'est pas un dirigeable.C'est un de mes preservatifs que j'ai laissé trainer sur la table de mon bureau et qui s'est envolé au vent ce matin en ouvrant ma fenetre.
A l'heure qu'il est, étant situé a rennes, et toi m'affirmant l'avoir croisé a paris, il doit voleter dans le ciel de l'allemagne.


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

J'aurais pourtant juré, a la lecture de tes posts, que t'etait impuissant :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un dirigeable.C'est un de mes preservatifs que j'ai laissé trainer sur la table de mon bureau et qui s'est envolé au vent ce matin en ouvrant ma fenetre.
> A l'heure qu'il est, étant situé a rennes, et toi m'affirmant l'avoir croisé a paris, il doit voleter dans le ciel de l'allemagne.


Rendors toi! Et laisse moi planer en paix 

Il est toujours là mon dirigeable d'abord


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> je vais aller remettre le jus chez CLG, ouais.
> 
> Vivement que Magic Mac réouvre (pas taper Mackie!!!  )




CLG... que de souvenirs (de m****)...

ils sont vraiment pas top... enfin...
ça fait un petit moment que j'ai pas eu affaire à un revendeur... ça me manque 

Donc... j'en reviens à ma question de base... quelle sera ma prochaine machine... neuf ou occasion, quand: fin d'année ou dans 18 mois ? quel processeur... 

enfin, c'est pas le lieu... dès que j'ai le temps faudra que je plonge dans les Forums techniques... et que je pose les bonnes questions


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Il est toujours là mon dirigeable d'abord


Une photo ! Une photo !


Du dirigrable hein...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

salut....:sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Stook, bien dormi? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

*   bon lundi !!!!!!!!   ​*
*et*


*bonne semaine !!!![ :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:*​


la mienne n'est pas super bien partie , mais bon
demain est un'autre jour !!!


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

bonjour princess :love: :love:

Bon lundi à toi aussi


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

plus que 19 posts


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

ah non 17


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Stook, bien dormi? :rateau:



:sleep:....oui....mais j'ai encore les yeux qui collent....:sleep:

bon, va falloir que je me secoue.... :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah non 17



ha! , les 10000.....bon score....j'en arriverai a la moitie , peu a pres toi....


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

m'en manque d'ailleurs, 85....


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)




----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)




----------



## duracel (13 Juin 2005)

Stook, le speedy "floodeur" gonzalez.


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

tiens, merci a vous tous... je m'approche de l'olympe de MacG, ca le fait plus que de mixer au Pacha...


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah non 17


  et tu vas nous faire un decompte tel un nioubie floudeur ?  :hein:


----------



## N°6 (13 Juin 2005)

les gens !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Stook, le speedy "floodeur" gonzalez.



.....




			
				la machien qui commande... a dit:
			
		

> Vous en donnez tout le temps des points de réputation , alors ne vous etonnez pas et essayez plus tard, mais bien plus tard parce que j'en ai marre de vous le dire...



bon, je me vengerai...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> les gens !



 N°6, ca faisait un petit moment....


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, merci a vous tous... je m'approche de l'olympe de MacG, ca le fait plus que de mixer au Pacha...


_Oui car avec Olympe, la lessive des dieux, le linge est plus souple, plus doux !_


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

Huhuhu Spyro, je vois qu'on a les memes references :love:


PS : dommage peut pas bouler


----------



## N°6 (13 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> N°6, ca faisait un petit moment....



Oui  ! Boulot, plein de trucs, la vie quoi !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Oui car avec Olympe, la lessive des dieux, le linge est plus souple, plus doux !_





   

comme Bassman, je suis decu de ne pouvoir te bouler....


----------



## MrStone (13 Juin 2005)

salut toulemonde :sleep:
vivement ce soir... :sick:


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comme Bassman, je suis decu de ne pouvoir te bouler....


 
Bah t'as qu'a me bouler


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah t'as qu'a me bouler



c'est fait....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

pfffffff   marrre  :mouais: 

vivement que bioman sort , je vais deconnecter ses telechargements !! :hein:


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffff   marrre  :mouais:
> 
> vivement que bioman sort , je vais deconnecter ses telechargements !! :hein:



     tu devais pas me passer un coup de fil...?


----------



## playaman (13 Juin 2005)

AAAARRRGGGHHHHHLLLLLLL !

J'ai comme les nerfs depuis quelques minutes, je vais essayer de me calmer en floodant un peu.


----------



## playaman (13 Juin 2005)

C....... de fonctionnaire


----------



## playaman (13 Juin 2005)

C....... de fonctionnaires


----------



## playaman (13 Juin 2005)

S........ de paperasse


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

N'hésite pas à me taper dessus pour passer tes nerfs :casse:


----------



## playaman (13 Juin 2005)

Bon rien y fait   

Je vais manger de fromage on verra si ça me calme plus ?


----------



## playaman (13 Juin 2005)

...A va mieux la tête Stook ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

'lut Playaman.....

bon courage....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu devais pas me passer un coup de fil...?





oui, vers 16 h, sa ira? là je serai enfin seule      
ce matin pas possible et en plus j'ai eu la visite d'une belle soeur ( l'uruguaienne) ...


samedi j'ai essayé de te joindre....
j'ai vu dans la soirée pourquoi tu etais absente       



pour les curieux : je vais lui telephoner parce que c'est mon infermiere attitré !!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et tu vas nous faire un decompte tel un nioubie floudeur ?  :hein:


Absolument exclu ! (16)


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...A va mieux la tête Stook ?



oui, si je n'en avais pas remis une mini couche hier soir.....


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, si je n'en avais pas remis une mini couche hier soir.....


tiens comme moi  (13)


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens comme moi  (13)



  ....


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens comme moi  (13)



tu as repeint le plafond?


----------



## playaman (13 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, si je n'en avais pas remis une mini couche hier soir.....



Essaye le cataplasme au Brie... En tout cas pour les nerfs ça marche pas   



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens comme moi  (13)



...C'est tout les soir pour toi non ?


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

[SPQR] Bassou a dit:
			
		

> PS : dommage peut pas bouler





			
				stook (pas trop quand même j'espère) a dit:
			
		

> comme Bassman


Pas grave, auyourdui yé souis dévénou ouné CHUPA STAR !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

bon, faut que j'y aille, je ne feterai pas mes 5000 aujoud'hui....
en tout cas, si je ne suis pas là, felicitation pour tes 10000 SM....
et Felicitation aussi Spyro pour ton nouveau statut disco...encore un et t'es au top...


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> auyourdui yé souis dévénou ouné *CHUPA* STAR !


Ca part en sucette ce thread


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ca part en sucette ce thread


Encore plus que tu ne le crois


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

@++ stook

Bonne aprem


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

9999, je quitte macgé, adieu !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> adieu !


Menteur    :love:


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 9999, je quitte macgé, adieu !


Promis, juré?


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 9999, je quitte macgé, adieu !


Même pô vrai, t'es déjà à 10000!!! 
T'auras même pas tenu 5 minutes: RIDICULE!

Ca mérite un tombé de futal c't affaire


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

je l'ai posté dans le Cercle, loin des gueux que vous êtes


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai posté dans le Cercle, loin des gueux que vous êtes


 
Et il continue !

Dis tu veux que je t'aide a faire tes adieux ???  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juin 2005)

T'as des envies de flood toi, les 10.000 te titillent ?  :love:


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai posté dans le Cercle, loin des gueux que vous êtes


A force, se faire traiter comme des gueux lasse...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai posté dans le Cercle



Tiens, Mr Le Cercle, il traîne à répondre aux candidatures   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

putain l'cadeau, boulé gris par un nioube dans un forum technique sur un post de mars, te tcheu la honte


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

roh toi aussi tu t'es inscrit papy ?


----------



## Franswa (13 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> A force, se faire traiter comme des gueux lasse...


 Bien trouvée !!!


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tranquille devant mon mac entrain de flooder, je tourne la tête pour regarder par la fenêtre et là, qu'est ca que je vois!! Un dirigeable!
> 
> 
> 
> A paris... :affraid:



coucou tout le monde 
je l'ai vu aussi ce dirigeable, il est passé au dessus de mon lycée pendant qu'on faisait "cours" sur Les Suds sur notre chère pelouse ... une copine à sorti que c'était une fusée ...  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> une copine à sorti que c'était une fusée ...


Elle l'avait fumée la pelouse ?  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Elle l'avait fumée la pelouse ?  :mouais:


je sais pas ... mais après elle a dit que les russe ils avaient pas de pieds parce qu'il faisait trop froid (  ) et elle a confondu la Volga avec la vodka ...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> roh toi aussi tu t'es inscrit papy ?



Ben vi, fallait pas ?  :rose:  



 :love:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas ... mais après elle a dit que les russe ils avaient pas de pieds parce qu'il faisait trop froid (  ) et elle a confondu la Volga avec la vodka ...



Tu l'invites parfois à diner le mercredi soir ?


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'invites parfois à diner le mercredi soir ?


  non ... je devrais ?


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Mr Le Cercle, il traîne à répondre aux candidatures   :love:


  t'as raison, je vais postuler aussi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas ... mais après elle a dit que les russe ils avaient pas de pieds parce qu'il faisait trop froid (  ) et elle a confondu la Volga avec la vodka ...




s'elle manque visiblement de sommeil
elle ne manque pas d'immagination !!!!


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison, je vais postuler aussi


ben t'es en retard toi !!
moi c'est déja fait    et j'ai un super argument


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> roh toi aussi tu t'es inscrit papy ?




et les mamys ont le droit aussi ?


----------



## Franswa (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et les mamys ont le droit aussi ?


 Ouais, je pense


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juin 2005)

Ouais, si çà continue à s'inscrire à cette vitesse-là, tout MacG va s'y retrouver


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ...et j'ai un super argument



Euh, laisse-moi deviner ...


----------



## Gregg (13 Juin 2005)

Bonjouuuuuuuuur !


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, si çà continue à s'inscrire à cette vitesse-là, tout MacG va s'y retrouver


J'espère qu'on est pas obligé au moins  :affraid:   :affraid:   :affraid:   :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juin 2005)

Au revoiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiir


----------



## toys (13 Juin 2005)

je flood au taf 
 coucou a tous 

y en a marre je pete les plombs

j ai pas dormi du week end et je suis nase 

y a trop de taf


----------



## NED (13 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'on est pas obligé au moins  :affraid:   :affraid:   :affraid:   :affraid:


Si si t'es obligé.


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

pom pom pom pom...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

Excellente sieste


----------



## toys (13 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pom pom pom pom...




ok si tu veux


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

ca va la france d'en haut?
ca gaze les philosophes?


----------



## toys (13 Juin 2005)

j ai mal au crane je tien plus debout vite de la vitamine


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ok si tu veux


pardon?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Juin 2005)




----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

>



salut Avril....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

pour la france d'en haut je ne sais pas j'en fais pas partie   

par contre la france d'en bas , aujourd'hui se porte comme un banal fin de lundi


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

De retour du taf... :sleep:
J'ai même pas pu flooder c'te aprem, trop de taf...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

bon, je vais manger en ville....
bon'ap a vous tous...


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

j'ai ajouté ma modeste contribution dans le fil "la blague du lundi"


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

Bon appétit stook 


@u magic_61
C'est quoi l'url du smiley de ta signature?


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Au revoiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiir


Tu pars sur Coruscant


----------



## bouilla (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bon appétit stook
> 
> 
> @u magic_61
> C'est quoi l'url du smiley de ta signature?




http://smileys.inzenet.org/repository/Boissons/biere.gif

nioub


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bon appétit stook
> 
> 
> @u magic_61
> C'est quoi l'url du smiley de ta signature?



C'est pas compliqué : tu fais un clic droit, afficher l'image dans un nouvel onglet et paf, tu obtiens : 
http://smileys.inzenet.org/repository/Boissons/biere.gif
   

PS : Ca marche pour jeudi, tu as eu mon mp?


----------



## bouilla (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas compliqué : tu fais un clic droit, afficher l'image dans un nouvel onglet et paf, tu obtiens :
> http://smileys.inzenet.org/repository/Boissons/biere.gif
> 
> 
> PS : Ca marche pour jeudi, tu as eu mon mp?



Bravo t'as la 10,500ème reponse


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

perdu, la 10 501eme réponse ! 
Et en plus, on a arrêté de compter


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

NED (presque) a dit:
			
		

> Si si ton père... euh... obligé tu es.


NOOOOOOON  

_Ben(jamin), pourquoi ne me l'as tu pas dit ?_


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

C'est pour toi la 10 500e


----------



## bouilla (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> perdu, la 10 501eme réponse !
> Et en plus, on a arrêté de compter



non trou de b....la 10,501 c'etait moi


----------



## bouilla (13 Juin 2005)

ah merde si c'est moi le trou de b....


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Et ça, c'est du paté!


----------



## bouilla (13 Juin 2005)

Bah non...c'est une capture de citation..

tu m'prend pour un naze ?


----------



## bouilla (13 Juin 2005)

Tiens ça serait pas mal de passer le cap des 180


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

oh non, j'oserais pas


----------



## bouilla (13 Juin 2005)

Aussitôt dit, aussitôt fait


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bah non...c'est une capture de citation..
> 
> tu m'prend pour un naze ?





			
				bouilla a dit:
			
		

> ah merde si c'est moi le trou de b....


nioub


----------



## bouilla (13 Juin 2005)

sisi faut pas se gener avec moi


----------



## bouilla (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> nioub



Ah ça y est, il est vexé lui


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Dis moi, Bouilla, tu ne te mettrais au flood sur le tard toi...


----------



## bouilla (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, Bouilla, tu ne te mettrais au flood sur le tard toi...




Sur le tas ? en retard ?..

Je suis un floodeur occasionnel


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça y est, il est vexé lui


mais non


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

C'est une expressio nnormande... 
ca veut dire en retard... mais sans le re, parce que tu n'y été pas avant


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## bouilla (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une expressio nnormande...
> ca veut dire en retard... mais sans le re, parce que tu n'y été pas avant



Ah parce que tu crois etre sur le seul et unique sujet de flood de macgé !


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

un des principaux en tout cas...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

ça vaut le coup que je lis les dernieres pages pour que je puisse comprendre le flood ?


----------



## bouilla (13 Juin 2005)

Je connais bien la Normandie, je me rappelle etre allé dans une boite a Nogent-le-Rotrou


----------



## bouilla (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça vaut le coup que je lis les dernieres pages pour que je puisse comprendre le flood ?




Franchement ?


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> un des principaux en tout cas...


mais pas un des meilleurs ni des plus floodeurs


----------



## bouilla (13 Juin 2005)

Non

_et qq caracteres de +_


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça vaut le coup que je lis les dernieres pages pour que je puisse comprendre le flood ?


Non, pas vraiment 
C'est pas un grand cru ce soir...


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais pas un des meilleurs ni des plus floodeurs


Te revoilà toi 
Je croyais que tu le laissais mourir ce tradada...


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

j'allais oublier : 
 Maiwen, comment ca va ce soir?


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Te revoilà toi
> Je croyais que tu le laissais mourir ce tradada...


mince, j'avais oublié  :hein: 

ben oui mais si je suis la seule à le laisser mourir ça sert à rien, alors il faut bien que je réplique devant certaines conneries qui y sont proférées   

ps : et ça va
ps2 : la touche editer existe le magicien ...


----------



## bouilla (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mince, j'avais oublié  :hein:
> 
> ben oui mais si je suis la seule à le laisser mourir ça sert à rien, alors il faut bien que je réplique devant certaines conneries qui y sont proférées
> 
> ...



Nan je vais t'aider


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

désolé, sur ce tradada, la touche éditer est cassée    
Mais je te promets, il n'y a qu'ici que je me lâche... :rose:


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

maïwen :love:

@u magicien
J'ai bien eu ton MP!! Il n'y a pas de soucis, je serais chez mon grand-père qui habite à côté donc pour l'heure ne t'inquiètes pas   Mais faudrait pas qu'on arrive en retard à notre première miniAES


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Nan je vais t'aider


merci ... ça me touche 



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> maïwen :love:


et toi c'est pas la peine de faire ta tête avec des coeurs, je t'ai dis NON , je ne viendrai pas danser le iPod avec toi   ... incroyable ...

et puis ps : valoriel , faire un post avec une réponse à un mp ... alors que les mp existe ... juste pour faire un post ... c'est pathétique    ... pitoyable ...


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

19h30, c'est tôt quand même  
Enfin, je ferais un effort!


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> faire un post avec une réponse à un mp ... alors que les mp existe ... juste pour faire un post ... c'est pathétique    ... pitoyable ...


Sache que ce dialogue à commencé dans un autre sujet, à continué par MP (après avoir fait un détour par Nice et la Défense ) pour se finir ici  

Alors tes recommandations...


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

arrêtez de vous chamaillez

regardez moi ça : 2 jeunes amoureux qui s'étripent dans un tradada à flood...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

carambaaaaa !!!!!!!! hai hai hai     

* maiwen* a pas l'air contente là !!!!


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> carambaaaaa !!!!!!!! hai hai hai
> 
> * maiwen* a pas l'air contente là !!!!


moi ?   mais non je suis très calme ... quoiqu'un peu remontée c'est vrai  :rateau: 

et magi je te merde ... naméo©


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi ?   mais non je suis très calme ... quoiqu'un peu remontée c'est vrai  :rateau:
> 
> et magi je te merde ... naméo©


 
Si on ne peut plus rigoler...


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Si on ne peut plus rigoler...


Non mais laisse là 

Elle est énervée ce soir


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non mais laisse là
> 
> Elle est énervée ce soir


style tu en sais quelque chose ...


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la touche editer existe le magicien ...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAH !  

*!!! magi61 / magicien !!!*

pu***n je viens de comprendre !!!!    


_Il faut vraiment que je prenne des cours de kikoo-lol_  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Et sinon, Maiwen, tu en es ou de tes épreuves?
Tu as (ou avais, je n'ai aucune mémoire :rose: ) Ciné et littérature?

PS : J'ai éditer     pour l'orthographe...


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> style tu en sais quelque chose ...


           

Et tant pis pour toi, je trouverai quelqu'un d'autre pour danser avec le schuffle que je voulais t'offrir


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAH !
> 
> *!!! magi61 / magicien !!!*
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaaah malheureux ! gardes-toi en bien ... (ou alors je te parle plus ... mais comme on se parle déja pas) ... non mais c'est un monde, maintenant il faudrait faire des formation pour comprendre notre propre langue ! ben quéque*** moi je dis STOP


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Il faut vraiment que je prenne des cours de kikoo-lol_  :rateau:




moi aussi !!! :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAH !
> 
> *!!! magi61 / magicien !!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, Maiwen, tu en es ou de tes épreuves?
> Tu as (ou avais, je n'ai aucune mémoire :rose: ) Ciné et littérature?
> 
> PS : J'ai éditer     pour l'orthographe...


j'ai passé la philo et la littérature ... maintenant mercredi c'est histoire-géo et cinéma ...   

ps : valoriel, ne me prends pas par les sentiments    :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Bon, je vais manger, je vous laisse quelque instants...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et tant pis pour toi, je trouverai quelqu'un d'autre pour danser avec le schuffle que je voulais t'offrir




tu as demarré avec le mini ipod  
la tu es au schuffle .......tu vas arriver jusq 'a quel cadeau?


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as demarré avec le mini ipod
> la tu es au schuffle .......tu vas arriver jusq 'a quel cadeau?


ça finira avec un cd voire un .zip avec 5 morceaux mp3 dedans


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as demarré avec le mini ipod
> la tu es au schuffle .......tu vas arriver jusq 'a quel cadeau?


Ben j'aurais bien été jusqu'à lui offrir la lune, mais tu ne veux pas que j'y touche alors...   

Une étoile peut-être


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> (ou alors je te parle plus ... mais comme on se parle déja pas)


Bon et tu proposes quoi pour y remédier ?   

_Un filet à papillons comme dans la chanson de Brassens ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça finira avec un cd voire un .zip avec 5 morceaux mp3 dedans


Sache que l'importance de mes présents est inversement proportionnelle à l'amour que je te porte 

(dans ce cas, oubliez les histoires de lune et d'étoile  )


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'aurais bien été jusqu'à lui offrir la lune, mais tu ne veux pas que j'y touche alors...
> 
> Une étoile peut-être


ouais ... c'est facile à dire quand on s'est rendu compte qu'on était trop petit pour atteindre même la plus proche des étoiles


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Sache que l'importance de mes présents est inversement proportionnelle à l'amour que je te porte
> 
> (dans ce cas, oubliez les histoires de lune et d'étoile  )


au moins ...   
j'ai le droit à un gros cadeau alors


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

qui parle VRAIMENT l'anglais ici ?
je viens de commander un truc ( et payé ) mais j'ai recu un mail dont je ne comprends riens

qui peut m'aider?


merci


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

Bon les zamis floodeurs, je vous laisse
Je vais manger 

Bon ap' à vous 
@+


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui parle VRAIMENT l'anglais ici ?
> je viens de commander un truc ( et payé ) mais j'ai recu un mail dont je ne comprends riens
> 
> qui peut m'aider?
> ...


je peux essayer de t'aider si tu veux


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui peut m'aider?


Moi mais pas maintenant j'ai pisc... euh je vais faire des courses  

PS: y a un tradada en anglais, demande leur


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi mais pas maintenant j'ai pisc...


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:




tu fais quoi la maiwen ?  :love:


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu fais quoi la maiwen ?  :love:


  pourquoi tu me demandes ça ?    :rose:


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tu me demandes ça ?    :rose:




je sais pas :rose: comme ça :love:


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas :rose: comme ça :love:


eh ben je faisais juste des ptits coeurs à Spyro ... faut pas être jaloux hein


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> eh ben je faisais juste des ptits coeurs à Spyro ... faut pas être jaloux hein



moi, jaloux ? :rateau:


----------



## sonnygirl (13 Juin 2005)

Ça sent encore le fauve ici.


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent encore le fauve ici.


Ben oui 

Ton mec ne fout plus rien depuis que tu as débarquée 

Avant il faisait le ménage et il se lavait, maintenant...


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

pom pom pom pom!


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent encore le fauve ici.


Salut beauté


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pom pom pom pom!


ça va comme tu veux le breton?


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent encore le fauve ici.




t'as mis ton tutu rose fluo?


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ça va comme tu veux le breton?



wesh!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

Good evening all


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Good evening all


good evening twa


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

'lut Cor


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

bonsoir cor.


----------



## sonnygirl (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut beauté



Ouh là... T'as encore bouffé de l'ail toi.


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

ça blablate a max ici!...
on se croirait dans un débat entre sartre et aaron au café de flore en mille neuf cent je sais plus combien.


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là... T'as encore bouffé de l'ail toi.


Toujours que je sais que je vais te voir...


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ça blablate a max ici!...
> on se croirait dans un débat entre sartre et aaron au café de flore en mille neuf cent je sais plus combien.


on voit que tu y étais


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on voit que tu y étais



ouais j'suis partout moi....mais j'habite surtout dans le coeur des femmes...c'est plus propre qu'un formule 1 de ouikend et moins chiantogène que la tour d'argent.
chacun ses gouts..gertrude.


----------



## sonnygirl (13 Juin 2005)

Meuh oui meuh oui.... C'est cela.


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ouais j'suis partout moi....mais j'habite surtout dans le coeur des femmes...c'est plus propre qu'un formule 1 de ouikend et moins chiantogène que la tour d'argent.
> chacun ses gouts..gertrude.


  

15 - 00


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Meuh oui meuh oui....


Un train passe, une vache meugle


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Meuh oui meuh oui.... C'est cela.




t'as étudié ta rhétorique chez les vaches toi!...intéréssant tout ça, dis moi!


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'as étudié ta rhétorique chez les vaches toi!...intéréssant tout ça, dis moi!


  

30 - 00

(par pûre méchanceté, sonnygirl   )


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

bon ca manque de filles içi!...


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 30 - 00
> 
> (par pûre méchanceté, sonnygirl   )



 je vais faire de toi mon apprenti, homme des bois!....je vais te débrutir un peu de ta faconde campagnarde...et faire de toi mon égal!.


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bon ca manque de filles içi!...


*ACE* 

40 - 00 


Quel terrible constat


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Un train passe, une vache meugle



tu meuglerais pas, toi, si un train te passait dessus


----------



## sonnygirl (13 Juin 2005)

Bon, allez, concours de T-Shirt mouillé !!!!


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, concours de T-Shirt mouillé !!!!



t'es un fan de tunning toi!...


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu meuglerais pas, toi, si un train te passait dessus


NON 

Je souffre en silence moi môsieur


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'es un*E*  fan de tunning toi!...


Tu parles à Sonnygirl la


----------



## sonnygirl (13 Juin 2005)

T'imagines même pas... Depuis que Sonnyboy m'a offert une ZX TD, c'est la folie


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

et  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juin 2005)

*Maintenant...*
Connaissant les relations de Robertav et Sonnyboy


Comment Robertav voit-elle l'arrivée de Sonnygirl ?


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, concours de T-Shirt mouillé !!!!


Pas de problèmes, les munitions sont là :love:


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> T'imagines même pas... Depuis que Sonnyboy m'a offert une ZX TD, c'est la folie



c'est clair..il a le chic pour jackyser tout ce qui bouge.


----------



## sonnygirl (13 Juin 2005)

Dis voir kiki, tu le connais pour dire ça ?


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Je vous présente le nouveau couple de mac G : 

Derennes, un sympathique romantique
Sonnygirl, un coeur en or et une langue de miel..


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Dis voir kiki, tu le connais pour dire ça ?



sonnyboy? qui ne le connait pas!...moi perso, je l'ai rencontré à un concours d'imitation du cri de cochon dans le périgord avec option lancer de charentaises.
il avait remporté le premier prix.bien entendu.


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous présente le nouveau couple de mac G :
> 
> Derennes, un sympathique romantique
> Sonnygirl, un coeur en or et une langue de miel..


attention, 'my way'ne' va etre jalouse...


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

et tu avais gagné lequel de ces 2 fabuleux concours


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

rebonsoir ...


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

c'est la fête de la bière sur MacG!!!   

PS : Recoucou Maiwen


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Juin 2005)

à tous !!!
Raaa je suis énervé !!!
Ma mère veut pas que j'emmène le pb demain au collège... Tu prens le bus et gnagna. 
Je peut l'emmener que mercredi, dans la salle de mon prof de techno


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Avril, il marche bien ton PB?
A fait, ta signature


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> à tous !!!
> Raaa je suis énervé !!!
> Ma mère veut pas que j'emmène le pb demain au collège... Tu prens le bus et gnagna.
> Je peut l'emmener que mercredi, dans la salle de mon prof de techno


et je crois bien qu'elle a raison ... tu imagines, s'il était abîmé ... ou pire ... tu regretterai ... c'est souvent les choses qu'on fait au dernier moment ou quand on nous a conseillé de ne pas le faire qu'il arrive des problèmes


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> à tous !!!
> Raaa je suis énervé !!!
> Ma mère veut pas que j'emmène le pb demain au collège... Tu prens le bus et gnagna.
> Je peut l'emmener que mercredi, dans la salle de mon prof de techno


 avril

Ta maman à bien raison 
Cela serait con de te faire voler ton powerbook tout neuf, ou pire, de l'abîmer 

Et puis attend un peu, d'ici peu, tu seras tellement amoureux de ton PB 12" que tu n'oseras même plus le sortir de sa house :love:

Allez viens faire un tour par ici pour noyer ton chagrin


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Juin 2005)

Maiwen:love:
Wi je ferai ca tranquille mercredi avec le prof...

L'an prochain ce sera plus simple car les casiers sont mastocs et dans le hall donc celui qui le force, il aura l'air mignon :love:
De toute facon l'an prochain je compte pas l'emmener tous les jours.
Mais je suis impatient pour le jour où je lancerai keynote sur le projecteur de l'amphi (wi on est bien doté, au collège aussi) avec la pomme face à la classe...


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

@u magicien

une seule remarque, concernant mon thread et ....


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> @u magicien
> 
> une seule remarque, concernant mon thread et ....


Quoi, quesque j'ai encore dit


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> @u magicien
> 
> une seule remarque, concernant mon thread et ....


pathétique


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Je vous laisse, je vais bouquiner 
a demain les floodeurs...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

salut...


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pathétique


C'est encore une histoire entre le magicien et moi, alors ...


----------



## duracel (13 Juin 2005)

Dolmen, c'est assez nul comme truc. 
La picole fait passer le temps plus vite.


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Juin 2005)

re stook 

Note : pour ceux qui révisent leur brevet où qui veulent réviser les dates du programme du collège :
http://www.discip.crdp.ac-caen.fr/histgeo/chrono/gdebut1d.htm


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

ca sert a quoi les filles?
si quelqu'un sait!...qu'il balance le scoop...


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Juin 2005)

Une blague une blague une blague !!!!


----------



## toys (13 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ca sert a quoi les filles?
> si quelqu'un sait!...qu'il balance le scoop...




sa sert a faire battre les coeur des garçons.

a nous perdre toutes les 5 minutes. 
a nous faire remaitre en question. 

a part ça je vois pas!!



 :love: j aime les filles de chez castel:love:

 les floodeur


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ca sert a quoi les filles?
> si quelqu'un sait!...qu'il balance le scoop...


 Le problème n'est jamais l'utilité ou la futilité de l'objet, mais la place qu'il tient dans votre vie*.







( :hein: * oui, j'ai mis un e... :rateau: )


----------



## toys (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pathétique



tu veut toujours pas m'épousé?


----------



## toys (13 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Le problème n'est jamais l'utilité ou la futilité de l'objet, mais la place qu'il tient dans votre vie*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.



bon la ok je m'incline


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ( :hein: * oui, j'ai mis un e... :rateau: )



Ben évidement,sinon, c'est lui qui aurait tenu dedans !


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Franswa (13 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir 

Je passe juste...


----------



## toys (13 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Je passe juste...




bon soir a toi  sa roule a nantes?


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Juin 2005)

L'ANGE PASSE


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

bon, c'est un peu mou ici.... :sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Juin 2005)

je regle mon horloge


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Juin 2005)

je regle


----------



## toys (13 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je regle



ton horloge?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je regle



encore 2 mn, tu es prets.....attention.....


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

1 MN  d;


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon soir a toi  sa roule a nantes?


 Ouais, le stage roule tjs


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

Moi en tout cas j'étais prêt ici  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

pitin®....comme tu le dis, c'est facile est agreable le blog....je veux poster mon premier post dans ton blog.....


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, le stage roule tjs


t'es ou en fait tu me la toujours pas dit?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2005)

ben derrière, comme d'hab quoi


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben derrière, comme d'hab quoi


la clope du condanné


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la clope du condanné



bon, c'est mon dernier...et il va partir en fumée...........


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la clope du condanné


du condamné, ou du con de l'année, c'est selon 











ps: je dit pas ça pour toi, hein


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

bon, je suis toujours loin de mes 5000..... 
peut etre demain.....


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> t'es ou en fait tu me la toujours pas dit?


 Si je te l'ai dit  Je suis à saint herblain


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®....comme tu le dis, c'est facile est agreable le blog....je veux poster mon premier post dans ton blog.....


 Bientot, je l'espère tu pourras  :love:


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> L'ANGE PASSE


-PAN-
Et l'ange choit.

Moi je préfère les papillons   :rose:

_Et les fées bien sûr  :love:_


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bientot, je l'espère tu pourras  :love:



le destin est entre tes mains...   :love:


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le destin est entre tes mains...   :love:


 ça y est tu as réussi !!!  :love:


----------



## sofiping (14 Juin 2005)

hallo?


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Sofiping, ca faisait longtemps...
Ca va?


----------



## Gregg (14 Juin 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## sofiping (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Sofiping, ca faisait longtemps...
> Ca va?


 ah , scuse j'etais dans les portes cles de robertave.... j'entame ma derniere semaine usa et je reviens poster quelques photos , si  vous m'aidez un peu :bebe:  :rose:   .... j'en ai des super sur une concentation de voitures customisees!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juin 2005)

*Écoute, mon fils, deviens sage*
et dirige ton c½ur dans le chemin

 






_proverbes 23, 19_


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> hallo?


----------



## sofiping (14 Juin 2005)

c'etait juste une petite intrusion ..... I'LL BE BACK


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> c'etait juste une petite intrusion ..... I'LL BE BACK




faut rester madame


----------



## sofiping (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>


salut spyro  ... y faut que je file sinon...


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> salut spyro  ... y faut que je file sinon...




non faut rester


----------



## sofiping (14 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut rester madame


ben  je peux vraiment pas ...... y a quelqu'un qui tire mon tee shirt  et y va tout arracher eek:

je regle ca vite fait ... et j'essaye de revenir ... bon il est quand meme 1h du mat ici ... bon je reviens ... peu etre ... sinon a plus    :rose:


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je regle ca vite fait


T'as qu'à enlever le ticheurte   :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ben  je peux vraiment pas ...... y a quelqu'un qui tire mon tee shirt  et y va tout arracher eek:




Photos !


----------



## sofiping (14 Juin 2005)

j'ai encore mon tee shirt , j'ai changer d'ordi , et me revoilou


----------



## sofiping (14 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non faut rester


 .....


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

coucou  fifi  (on se connaît pas mais cpo grave )



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère les papillons   :rose:
> 
> _Et les fées bien sûr  :love:_


paraît-il que moi je suis une fée papillon


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

Et sinon alors t'es où là aux zuéssas ?


----------



## nonos (14 Juin 2005)

Salut tout le monde!

C'est quoi ce marteau-piqueur dans ma rue dés le matin????


----------



## duracel (14 Juin 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde!
> 
> C'est quoi ce marteau-piqueur dans ma rue dés le matin????



C'est peut être que tu as trop picolé hier.


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Je pense que le marteau piqueur n'est pas dans la rue, mais dans le crane... 
Et tes cheveux ne poussent pas à l'interieur de ton crane, c'est juste une impression...


----------



## azéron (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> faut lui couper les mains à cet individu


Ah non!! On laisse mes mains tranquilles 

:rose: bonjour tout le monde


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> :rose: bonjour tout le monde


Bonjour toi  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juin 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> :rose: bonjour tout le monde





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour toi  :love:



*Si on m'avait dit*
qu'on laissait entrer les schizophrènes ici...


 
 :mouais:


----------



## sofiping (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon alors t'es où là aux zuéssas ?


maiwen 

je suis depuis 15 jours a Aptos californie , mais j'ai un peu bouge : Denver colorado , Santa Fe nouveau mexique , Grand Canyon arizona , las vegas (beurk) , retour en californie et je repars demain matin pour Minneapolis en passant par Yellow stone ... et tout ca en voiture , ca fait un peu mal au luc mais je me plaint pas .... c'est super


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


bonjour quand même   

 salut sofiping


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ca fait un peu mal au luc mais je me plaint pas ....


Alors là, je m'insurge 

1/ Je ne vois pas ce que Luc  vient faire la dedans 

2/ Heureusement que tu ne te plains pas! Ce serait plus à lui d'avoir mal 



Vraiment sofiping, tu me déçois


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

Ouf c'est une autre interprétation de cette phrase que j'aurais donné personnellement, plus hmmm disons que euh... hum enfin bref.


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> maiwen
> 
> je suis depuis 15 jours a Aptos californie , mais j'ai un peu bouge : Denver colorado , Santa Fe nouveau mexique , Grand Canyon arizona , las vegas (beurk) , retour en californie et je repars demain matin pour Minneapolis en passant par Yellow stone ... et tout ca en voiture , ca fait un peu mal au luc mais je me plaint pas .... c'est super


à propos de Yellow Stone, ce soir à la télé y'a un reportage sur le volcan


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> Ah non!! On laisse mes mains tranquilles



OK, la *biiiiip* alors   



---
Vi, je m'automodère, y a des jeunes filles ici  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Les floodeurs me semblent limite grossier aujourd'hui, non :mouais:


----------



## duracel (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à propos de Yellow Stone, ce soir à la télé y'a un reportage sur le volcan



Le documentaire en question a déjà été diffusé sur france 5 il y a quelques semaines.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2005)

Pkoi, çà je m'automodère ?


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

pitoyable


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Le documentaire en question a déjà été diffusé sur france 5 il y a quelques semaines.


j'étais pas au courant, mais ma mère a du le rater alors  elle m'a demandé de l'enregistrer ce soir ...


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouf c'est une autre interprétation de cette phrase que j'aurais donné personnellement, plus hmmm disons que euh... hum enfin bref.


levier de vitesse?  :love:


----------



## duracel (14 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pkoi, çà je m'automodère ?



Quelle bonne idée.


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Quelle bonne idée.


  Y a encore un vote le 29 prochain ou il faut que tu mettes à jour ta signature ?


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ben  je peux vraiment pas ...... y a quelqu'un qui tire mon tee shirt  et y va tout arracher eek::




:love: photo ?


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :love: photo ?


tu te répètes mackie    :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Toi aussi !!!


*AH AH AH AH AH AH AH AH AH AH !!!!*


----------



## sofiping (14 Juin 2005)

bon ok , cecouci j'y vai ... l'est 2h1/5 du mat ici :sleep: ... a + ou -


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi !!!
> 
> 
> *AH AH AH AH AH AH AH AH AH AH !!!!*


hihi   .... c'était fait exprès ...    :rateau: ... ouais bon ... 

mais n'empèche ...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

ça suffit maintenant, tu tombes le futal et tu la plantes.


----------



## sofiping (14 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :love: photo ?


a non , trop tard mackie.... maintenant j'ai plus le tee shirt , j'ai le pyjama


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça suffit maintenant, tu tombes le futal et tu la plantes.


planter quoi ?


----------



## sofiping (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> planter quoi ?


laisse tomber , il est botaniste es jean .... c'est comme ca qu'on dit sonny???

ok , je jete les ponges


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Meuh non voyons !

"Tu la plantes", ça veut juste dire "tu la fermes".


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> botaniste es jean


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non voyons !
> 
> "Tu la plantes", ça veut juste dire "tu la fermes".


aaaaaah ok ... ben non alors


----------



## Gregg (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à propos de Yellow Stone, ce soir à la télé y'a un reportage sur le volcan




A quelle heure , maiwen stp ?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Wait and see...


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu te répètes mackie    :mouais:



 coucou maiwen :love:


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2005)

coucou !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

faites pas attention : je flood ..


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> faites pas attention : je flood ..


 on est tous la pour ça !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

ah ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

_et hop 3 posts gagnés .. _


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

salut les floodeurs de jour comment sa roule dans votre pays?


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ah ...



tu savais pas ??? (  )

je vais t'expliquer : le titre d'une discussion est donné en fonction du contenu, hors le titre de la discussion dans laquelle nous sommes discutaillant est "le bar des floodeurs" 


comprendo ?


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> _et hop 3 posts gagnés .. _


On sent la maîtrise, respect


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2005)

avec des roues sous les voitures, et dans le tiens ??


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> avec des roues sous les voitures, et dans le tiens ??



bien jouer mais site le poste si non on vas vite rien comprendre a tes postes


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

Je vais manger 

Bon appétit si vous allez manger aussi :love:


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bien jouer mais site le poste si non on vas vite rien comprendre a tes postes


 c'est vrai mais j'oubli à chaque foi de coché l'option dans la réponse rapide...


bon, pas ce coup çi !


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai mais j'oubli à chaque foi de coché l'option dans la réponse rapide...
> 
> 
> bon, pas ce coup çi !


 et il n'y a certainement pas de c cedil à çi, ça sert à rien LoL


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2005)

ben pourquoi personne ne post, vous avez trop de posts au compteur???


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> ben pourquoi personne ne post, vous avez trop de posts au compteur???


 Vala, on peut dire çà comme çà


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> ben pourquoi personne ne post, vous avez trop de posts au compteur???


c'est comme les coud'boules y'a un moment ou yanapu


----------



## Gregg (14 Juin 2005)

C le début des vacances qui fait ca ou quoi ?


----------



## MrStone (14 Juin 2005)

Peut-être... ou alors les autres ont trop de taf pour flouder en paix (ce qui est mon cas  )


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être... ou alors les autres ont trop de taf pour flouder en paix (ce qui est mon cas  )


ce qui devrait être le mieux ... mais ça l'est un peu  ... je floode pas trop en ce moment  

MossieurPierre


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ce qui devrait être le mieux ... mais ça l'est un peu ... je floode pas trop en ce moment
> 
> MossieurPierre


 
Monsieur cailloux pas pierre


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

Burp... 'scusez

J'ai bien mangé moi, dit donc


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur cailloux pas pierre


ah non j'ai dit mossieur pierre on peut plus changer maintenant, après il va plus se reconnaitre ...








  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2005)

gaffe mickael jackson est libre


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gaffe mickael jackson est libre


AH les titres "Michael Jackson blanchi"  

C'est d'un faaaaaaaaaaaacile


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

faudrai dire au modo de raccourcir la durée du flood .. 30 secondes avant de pouvoir reposter .. y a de l'abus .. 30  sec c'est la durée de ma  mémoire ... 

moi j'ai bien mangé ... artichaud, pilon de poulet (4), compote andros pomme, fromage et un cardinal .. le tout dans un ordre différent ..


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> "Michael Jackson blanchi"
> 
> C'est d'un facile


Pourtant, il passe sa vie à l'ombre 











OK, je sors


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai bien mangé ... un cardinal ... dans un ordre différent


 

Il a bouffé rezba :affraid:

Et il à commencé par les cou***** :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et il à commencé par les cou***** :mouais:



c'est pour ça qu'il avait encore faim ?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Alors Lemmy, elle était bonne Edith Piaf ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors Lemmy, elle était bonne Edith Piaf ?



excellente: j'en reprendrai


----------



## derennes (14 Juin 2005)

kikouuuuuuuuuuuuu!

ca va les intellos? encore en train de réfléchir a ce que je vois!


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juin 2005)

et Hop, deux G5 installés.


----------



## derennes (14 Juin 2005)

3615 my life!


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

et voila....c'est fait.... 

bon, je vais m'en resservir un du coup....

pitin® 5000 messages quand meme....j'ai vraiment rien a branler moi des fois....
en tout cas, ça le fait la 2eme etoile....ça fait plus serieux...


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> .j'ai vraiment rien a branler moi des fois....



Euh....


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et voila....c'est fait....
> 
> bon, je vais m'en resservir un du coup....
> 
> ...


huhu LE nioube ! c'est drôle de voir la différence entre ton premier post (plus que précipité) et maintenant  :love: 

bravo pour tes 5000


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

>


Ah toi aussi ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah toi aussi ?


 J'en boirais bien un aussi de joker


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

bon mardiiiiiiiii      

comme d'hab, qui me fait un condensé depuis minuit ?   


soyez gentil , j'ai passé une orrible matinée sous la roulette du dentiste


----------



## derennes (14 Juin 2005)

Pom Pom Pom Pom ! ...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Ah te voilà toi !


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon mardiiiiiiiii
> 
> comme d'hab, qui me fait un condensé depuis minuit ?
> 
> ...


 bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


(c'est la roulette du dentiste)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

c'est l'ambulance ou les pompiers qui arrivent?


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon mardiiiiiiiii
> 
> comme d'hab, qui me fait un condensé depuis minuit ?
> 
> ...


pas grand chose ...
comme tous les jours depuis les 500 pages je voulais laisser ce fil mourir en paix mais comme personne ne veut lui donner l'extrême-onction ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

n'importe quoi....


----------



## derennes (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah te voilà toi !


HÉ ouais ma geule...c'est wam dans ton écran d'ordi!...j'te sens tout chose...les mains moites de frousse que j'en vienne une fois de plus à te recadrer....j'imagine....


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas grand chose ...
> comme tous les jours depuis les 500 pages je voulais laisser ce fil mourir en paix mais comme personne ne veut lui donner l'extrême-onction ...


 takaenouvriruntouneuf  !


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> n'importe quoi....


qui ça ?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> HÉ ouais ma geule...c'est wam dans ton écran d'ordi!...j'te sens tout chose...les mains moites de frousse que j'en vienne une fois de plus à te recadrer....j'imagine....



Exact, j'ai fais sous moi...



Dis moi des trucs dégueu !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> personne ne veut lui donner l'extrême-onction ...



faut demander a Dieu....

*Diiiieeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu* 

mais je crois qu'il est occupé avec Sonny....


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> takaenouvriruntouneuf  !


non j'oserai pas  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qui ça ?



non, pas toi, en general....je ne me permettrai pas ma douce Maiwenn....


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> faut demander a Dieu....
> 
> *Diiiieeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*
> 
> mais je crois qu'il est occupé avec Sonny....


et quel boulot il doit avoir avec ça


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

Dites à votre avis pour pousser un cri de douleur (genre mettons que je vienne de me mordre la langue - c'est une métaphore) c'est dans quel tradada ?


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, pas toi, en general....je ne me permettrai pas ma douce Maiwenn....


ça me touche ce que tu dis là :') mon smooth Stook  :love:


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non j'oserai pas  :rose:


 qui relève le défi *lancé par Maiwen* : ouvrir un tiou nouvio tradada du bar des floudeurs(euses) ??

à gagner : voir avec maiwen 



 
:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Dites à votre avis pour pousser un cri de douleur (genre mettons que je vienne de me mordre la langue - c'est une métaphore) c'est dans quel tradada ?


tu as qu'a en ouvrir un tout propre : "Cris de douleurs et autres mauvaisetés"   
et tu fais : aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarhg ...


ca fait mal hein ? niark niark


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non j'oserai pas  :rose:



sinon, demande a notre majesté.......


dieu  n'est pas tres actif pour ce genre de chose...


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Dites à votre avis pour pousser un cri de douleur (genre mettons que je vienne de me mordre la langue - c'est une métaphore) c'est dans quel tradada ?


 
Tu peux le faire ici, ca genera personne


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> qui relève le défi *lancé par Maiwen* : ouvrir un tiou nouvio tradada du bar des floudeurs(euses) ??
> 
> à gagner : voir avec maiwen
> 
> ...


 les modo ne joue pas évidemment


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ca fait mal hein ? niark niark


Non c'était une métaphore j'ai dit  
Là c'est à la tête que j'ai mal.  
Et à mon amour propre (enfin ce qu'il en reste).  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et quel boulot il doit avoir avec ça



Ben alors petite jouvencelle, on ramène sa petite fraise de Carros ?

On fait sa maline ?

On se lâche ?

On se répend ?

On s'expose ?

Tention... ça va abraser...

Deux toute façon, tu sais y a deux façon de faire les choses :

*D'abord y a la façon de macelene et consort...*
Et puis y a la bonne...

méfi...


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sinon, demande a notre majesté.......
> 
> 
> dieu  n'est pas tres actif pour ce genre de chose...


il me semble bien jeune le Dieu  :rateau:


----------



## derennes (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Exact, j'ai fais sous moi...
> 
> 
> 
> Dis moi des trucs dégueu !!!



inutile ..tu te conchies déja assez copieusement comme ça...


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il me semble bien jeune le Dieu  :rateau:


 faut bien un début à tout (et donc à dieu aussi...)


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non c'était une métaphore j'ai dit
> Là c'est à la tête que j'ai mal.
> Et à mon amour propre (enfin ce qu'il en reste).  :rateau:


pov ti nounou    :love: 


Sonnyboy ... jte merde    :casse: aie


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> inutile ..tu te conchies déja assez copieusement comme ça...



Encore !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ........Et puis y a la bonne...
> 
> méfi...




je me demande comment elle est !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy ... jte merde    :casse: aie



Petite gourmande !


----------



## derennes (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Encore !!!



En garde maraud des forges!...
Je vais faire de ton petit corps le nouveau fourreau de mon fleuret!.


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ton petit corps


mouahahahaha ... bon j'ai jamais vu sonnyboy, mais comme ça ... je l'imagine pas avoir un "petit corps" ...


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> En garde maraud des forges!...
> Je vais faire de ton petit corps le nouveau fourreau de mon fleuret!.


 oh ! ayame choquède


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> En garde maraud des forges!...
> Je vais faire de ton petit corps le nouveau fourreau de mon fleuret!.


Toi, tu commence par baisser la garde
et ensuite penche toi un peu


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

aha on parle escrime ... et hop un kart tiré droit ... dans ta "face" (avé l'accent)


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

:sleep:....:sleep:......


----------



## derennes (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mouahahahaha ... bon j'ai jamais vu sonnyboy, mais comme ça ... je l'imagine pas avoir un "petit corps" ...



sonnyboy?
tu plaisantes...moi je l'ai déja vu...il mesure un metre quarante sept...il porte des tiags a bouts chromés...un jean 'neige'...un perfecto 'trust', une petite cravatte en cuir avec élastique, pendouillant lamentablement sur un polo blanc de marque lakoste (une contrefaçon..forcément).un bandana rose fluo...le total look ringard quoi...
faut pas avoir peur de lui, choupinette.


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous !


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy?
> tu plaisantes...moi je l'ai déja vu...il mesure un metre quarante sept...il porte des tiags a bouts chromés...un jean 'neige'...un perfecto 'trust', une petite cravatte en cuir avec élastique, pendouillant lamentablement sur un polo blanc de marque lakoste (une contrefaçon..forcément).un bandana rose fluo...le total look ringard quoi...
> faut pas avoir peur de lui, choupinette.



VOilà c'est ça à part le polo, je suppporte pas les polo...


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:....:sleep:......


 effectivement...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

le topic par excellence qui sert a rien ... énorme 

et rehop : une fléche en seconde ... alors si je fais pas une touche ..


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> VOilà c'est ça à part le polo, je suppporte pas les polo...



t'as arrêté les vestes en jean sans manche avec Johnny Hallyday peint dans le dos, choupinet?


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:....:sleep:......


C'est pas l'heure de la sieste


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

fente, passage en tierce, on garde le fer .. et on surfend .. si ca passe pas je comprend pas ...


----------



## derennes (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> fente, passage en tierce, on garde le fer .. et on surfend .. si ca passe pas je comprend pas ...



tu t'es encore acharné sur une bouteille de valstar toi,non?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

touché


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es encore acharné sur une bouteille de valstar toi,non?


et les rennes, ils tirent le pêre noël?


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> touché


coulé


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

et si on arrte un peu la bouteillle?   

vous ne savez pas que l'eau ne rouille pas, 
contrairement a ce que nous disaient nos grand-peres?   


ben , sinon, sont quoi les bonnes resolutions ?


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> coulé


 grillé !!


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et si on arrte un peu la bouteillle?
> 
> vous ne savez pas que l'eau ne rouille pas,
> contrairement a ce que nous disaient nos grand-peres?
> ...


 bonnes résolutions ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

> vous ne savez pas que l'eau ne rouille pas,


mais ca donne du calcaire sur les dents ...


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> mais ca donne du calcaire sur les dents ...


 hiihihihi : mon PowerBook arrive demain matin !!!





... mais je pars ce soir en camping avec des potes et je ne l'ouvrirai que le 22 aaaaaargghhhhh !!! une semaine en sachant qu'il est chez moi sans pouvoir le toucher !!!!!!!!!! *AAAAAAAA*AAAAAAA*aaaaaa*aaaaaaargh


mais bon c'est cool une semaine de camping aussi !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

ah ben quand t'investit, t'investit 
tu l'a acheté ou ?


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

salut la floodorie commen sa vas.


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ah ben quand t'investit, t'investit
> tu l'a acheté ou ?


 à ELP info marseille.

en fait, c'est mon père qui est chercheur au cnrs et qui avait un compte avec des sou de ses contrats dessus (à l'ADER Aquitaine) mais qu'il ne pouvait dépenser qu'en matos informatique, livre etc... et il restait 2000¤ et les machines dont il à besoin pour son travail sont plus chères que ça... donc le powerbook !!! et comme il fallait finir ce qu'il y avait dessus (si il reste 500¤, on ne les dépense jamais et il sont perdus...) et comme il y a les réduc' éducations national et que ça me fait 2 ans anniversaire et de noël et que voili voilou:

*JE SUIS LE MEC LE PLUS HEUREUX DE LA TERRE !!!!!!!!​*


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> à ELP info marseille.
> 
> en fait, c'est mon père qui est chercheur au cnrs et qui avait un compte avec des sou de ses contrats dessus (à l'ADER Aquitaine) mais qu'il ne pouvait dépenser qu'en matos informatique, livre etc... et il restait 2000¤ et les machines dont il à besoin pour son travail sont plus chères que ça... donc le powerbook !!! et comme il fallait finir ce qu'il y avait dessus (si il reste 500¤, on ne les dépense jamais et il sont perdus...) et comme il y a les réduc' éducations national et que ça me fait 2 ans anniversaire et de noël et que voili voilou:
> 
> *JE SUIS LE MEC LE PLUS HEUREUX DE LA TERRE !!!!!!!!​*



tricheur


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

on, je vous laisse......@+











pitin® c'est joli cette deuxieme etoile jaune...


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin® c'est joli cette deuxieme etoile jaune...


:mouais: :mouais: 
















  ​


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Amis du bar, bonsoir! 
Comment allez vous bien?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

argh ... depuis c'matin que j'vous dit qu'ca va bien .. non mais


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Comment allez vous bien?


Mal


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> argh ... depuis c'matin que j'vous dit qu'ca va bien .. non mais


oui, mais toi on t'écoute pas


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mal



Qu'est ce qu'il t'arrive mon petit valo? 
Racontes moi tout!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

> oui, mais toi on t'écoute pas


pour la peine je te répondrai plus ...


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'il t'arrive mon petit valo?
> Racontes moi tout!


Tu peux crever


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> pour la peine je te répondrai plus ...


Toi aussi tu peux crever, mais la geule ouverte


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

ca va déraper .. j'vous jure que ca va dérapé ... CHOPEZ LE


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> CHOPEZ LE


et qu'on lui arrache les burnes :love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

rebonsoir ...

alors il se passe quoi ? j'ai cru dénoter une certaine violence dans vos propos


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen va s'en mélé .. j'vous jure .. elle s'en méle tout le temps


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

je comprends pô...
Je lui demande d  me raconter ses petits malheurs, il m'envoie balader... 
Tu ne monteras pas dans dans ma voiture toi!


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais toi on t'écoute pas


 La  commiunication dans le couple est souvent un problème.
De la patience et de la soupe aux poireaux peuvent aider, surtout la patience.
le sonotone n'est prescrit qu'en cas de defaillance physique ou d'abus du supplice de l'ipod, mais uniquement sur ordonnance.


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> maiwen va s'en mélé .. j'vous jure .. elle s'en méle tout le temps


je me mêle pas je floode, et puis d'abord j'étais là avant toi alors pwet


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

il a disparu le topic des raleurs ou il a fusionné ici ?  

MODE RALEUR ON



> je me mêle pas je floode


ben flood intelligent 

MODE RALEUR OFF

:love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> il a disparu le topic des raleurs ou il a fusionné ici ?


il a disparu parce que ça faisait des mauvaises ondes dans les forums ... ça rayonnait partout


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> je comprends pô...
> Je lui demande d  me raconter ses petits malheurs, il m'envoie balader...
> Tu ne monteras pas dans dans ma voiture toi!


 ben non, vu que t'es parti te balader


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

je recommence : 
 Amis du bar, bonsoir (que les gentils  ) 
Comment allez vous bien ce soir?


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben non, vu que t'es parti te balader


C'était pour Valo 
Il me comprends...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

un deuxieme a choper ..


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'était pour Valo
> Il me comprends...


  je te croyais incompris


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> je recommence :
> Amis du bar, bonsoir (que les gentils  )
> Comment allez vous bien ce soir?



un deuxieme a choper


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> De la patience et de la soupe aux  poireaux peuvent aider, surtout la patience.
> .





voila !!!!!!      

maintenant je sais pourquoi les *modos* sont vert !!!!!!        


bonne soupe monsieurs !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> maiwen va s'en mélé .. j'vous jure .. elle s'en méle tout le temps



En parlant de mêler, eléphantman, je te signale que si Naas tombe sur ta signature, tu risque de te choper une décharge de tictacs rouges  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

"quelqu'un me fait un résumé de ce que j'ai raté depuis tout à l'heure ? "


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> un deuxieme a choper


qu'on lui arrache les burnes aussi


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> qu'on lui arrche les burnes aussi


mais t'arrête d'être grossier un peu ?


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> qu'on lui arrache les burnes aussi


il en à pas besoin pour conduire


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

qu'on arrache les burnes a maiwen aussi .... et merde ...


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "quelqu'un me fait un résumé de ce que j'ai raté depuis tout à l'heure ? "


non

tu vois les deux qui crève là-bas?

oui, oui, il y en à un avec la geule ouverte

ben tu fais comme lui, mais en silence


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> qu'on arrache les burnes a maiwen aussi .... et merde ...


oui ben là tu peux te brosser hein    

Valoriel il va falloir commencer à penser à une thérapie ... tu te parles à toi même ...


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je te croyais incompris


Seulement de certaines, ma chère...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

c'est moi qui suis censer crever la gueule ouverte val' ? et ben dites donc ...  regarde j'te montre mes dents ...


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Seulement de certaines, ma chère...


tout n'est pas perdu dans ce cas  :rateau: 


Valoriel 'tention ! tu le vois mon pied , tu le vois ? ... non tu peux pas il est derrière toi , alors 'tention !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

> oui ben là tu peux te brosser


brosser quoi ? AH non .. maiwen .. c'est crade là ...


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> qu'on arrache les burnes a maiwen aussi .... et merde ...


toi si tu continue comme ça, tu vas les voir courir tes cou*****


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

touché hein val' ? et la réparti alors ?  petit joueur :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Ben, qu'est ce qu'il arrive ce soir gamin? t'es tout nerveux?
Tu t'ai fait jeter par Maiwen une fois de plus, c'est ça? 
Mais c'est pas grave, ça t'arrivera encore :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

et c'est parti pour une psychothérapie de valoriel ... alors .. diagnostic ... foutu .. sans aucun doute  phase terminale ?


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> et c'est parti pour une psychothérapie de valoriel ... alors .. diagnostic ... foutu .. sans aucun doute  phase terminale ?


Non, non, ça lui prends de temps en temps, c'est rare, mais ça arrive... :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

ca lui prend de temps en temps .. de temps en temps ? mais a partir de quelle frequence peut on dire de temps en temps ?  c'est comme le phénoméne de rareté ..


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Ne l'accable pas, je t'en prie


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, qu'est ce qu'il arrive ce soir gamin? t'es tout nerveux?
> Tu t'ai fait jeter par Maiwen une fois de plus, c'est ça?
> Mais c'est pas grave, ça t'arrivera encore :rateau:


   ... quoi ? ... non ... pas aujourd'hui


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

j'accable pas .. au contraire je propose une psychothérapie ... c'est ti pas sympa ca ?


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

3 nioubes qui me boule gris en une semaine, ça fait chaud au coeur :love:

Par contre, lui je sais pas s'il à voulu me bouler vert ou rouge


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

comment aller vous ici


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... quoi ? ... non ... pas aujourd'hui



C'est bizarre... 

Mais ça vient p'tet de la...
Ca fait si longtemps que tu l'envoies promener tous les jours, et la, il est en manque...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

> ... quoi ? ... non ... pas aujourd'hui


maiwen, si tu dis oui à valoriel trop souvent cela va faire de toi une fille facile .. méfiance est mere de toute les vertu ... alors ? vertueuse ?


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comment alle*z* vous ici *?*


bien et toi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comment aller vous ici



Ben ... En cliquant sur le lien, pourquoi ? :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> maiwen, si tu dis oui à valoriel trop souvent cela va faire de toi une fille facile .. méfiance est mere de toute les vertu ... alors ? *vertueuse* ?


hum  :mouais: Valoriel ... sors de ce corps ... immédiatement !!!   

mais justement je dis non ... pas oui ...


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comment aller vous ici


Tranquille...
Et toi, la forme?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

> 3 nioubes qui me boule gris en une semaine, ça fait chaud au coeur


des nioubes qui boulent ? je suis sur que tu leur envoi un MP pour leur dire comment on fait et donc implicitement en réclamé .. 

apres recevoir .. val', faut donner ... merci d'avance  ...


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tranquille...
> Et toi, la forme?



oui je vien de finir ma journée au fury et je part demain pour 5 jour de festival donc sa vas


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

tiens au fait j'avais oublié, mais moi ça va pas bien ... je vais foirer l'histoire-géo demain


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Valoriel il va falloir commencer à penser à une thérapie ... tu te parles à toi même ...


C'est pas nouveau poupée, jette un oeil par là


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

mais y a que des lycéen ici ... allez ouste .. au boulot .. sauf si tu prend étude de doc ... bon c'est bon tu peux rester ...


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> apres recevoir .. val', faut donner ... merci d'avance  ...


commence par fermer la bouche, on verra après


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> mais y a que des lycéen ici ... allez ouste .. au boulot .. sauf si tu prend étude de doc ... bon c'est bon tu peux rester ...


ca dépend , si c'est histoire en majeur et géo en mineur cad croquis je suis dans une merde innomable ... je foire tout sinon ça va ... priez pour moi ... 



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas nouveau *poupée*, jette un oeil par là


et il va aussi falloir que tu revoie ton vocabulaire


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je part demain pour 5 jour de festival donc ça va


oublie pas l'antipuce


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Juin 2005)

hello les lycéeeens !! zen!! vous allez y arriver !!! allez a la chasse aux points et demontez bien les sujets avant de repondre


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> hello les lycéeeens !! zen!! vous allez y arriver !!! allez a la chasse aux points et demontez bien les sujets avant de repondre


 

Tu sais, t'as pas besoin d'en écrire des tartines pour règler ta montre


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

pour maiwen, prions :


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> oublie pas l'antipuce


anti puce brosse a dent et calçon propre apres le reste on s'esnt bas les coui........es  
et mes num acdic conger spectacle..... on vas pas bossé pour les beaux yeux de la princess


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et il va aussi falloir que tu revoie ton vocabulaire


si t'es pas contente chérie, te sens pas obligée de me lire


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Juin 2005)

que les fées vous guident


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> si t'es pas contente chérie, te sens pas obligée de me lire


quand tu parles de moi si ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, t'as pas besoin d'en écrire des tartines pour règler ta montre


il est trop tot pour cela


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> que les fées vous guident


:mouais: :mouais:

Plus mignonne que maïwen quand même, puis elle au moins, on sait pourquoi elle bat des ailes


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

> si t'es pas contente chérie, te sent pas obligé de me lire


oui mais vu avec quelle regularité tu flood, ben meme si on veut pas .. on peut pas y échappé ... la preuve


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> que les fées vous guident



ou ça?


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> Plus mignonne que maïwen quand même, puis elle au moins, on sait pourquoi elle bat des ailes


peut-être mais elle c'est un dessin, elle est pas en vrai ... et puis en plus tu m'a même pas vue


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> il est trop tot pour cela


je sais pas pourquoi, mais ce soir, j'ai une irréssistible envie d'ouvrir les user's 

Verdict à minuit :love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ou ça?


dtc ...


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas pourquoi, mais ce soir, j'ai une irréssistible envie d'ouvrir les user's
> 
> Verdict à minuit :love:



attention la compet vas avoir lieux se soir a minuit je pred les inscription et les parit


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas pourquoi, mais ce soir, j'ai une irréssistible envie d'ouvrir les user's
> 
> Verdict à minuit :love:


d'ouvrir quoi ?


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dtc ...


je préfaire dans le tien


 :rose:
  :love:


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en plus tu m'a même pas vue


mais je n'attend que ça papillon


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dtc ...


mais tu commence par être polie


----------



## derennes (14 Juin 2005)

j'suis en train de me rapeller pourquoi quand j'étais en terminale, les filles m'appelaient 'mord-fesse'


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je préfaire dans le tien
> 
> 
> :rose:
> :love:


fais gaffe je sais aussi bouler rouge ...


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Juin 2005)

Tout le monde s'en fout, mais j'ai commandé mon nouveau Palm hier et aujourd'hui, j'ai déjà un petit mot qu'il faut que j'aille chercher le colis à la poste!  :love: 

Me réjouis!

PS: merci à Macounette pour les conseils


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je préfaire dans le tien
> 
> 
> :rose:
> :love:




aucune élégance


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je préfère dans le tien


toi, tu calmes tes ardeurs chevaleresques et tu rejoins les trois autres là-bas


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'suis en train de me rapeller pourquoi quand j'étais en terminale, les filles m'appelaient 'mord-fesse'




quoi tu a ete jusqu'a la terminal mes tes fou toi!!!!!


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde s'en fout, mais j'ai commandé mon nouveau Palm hier et aujourd'hui, j'ai déjà un petit mot qu'il faut que j'aille chercher le colis à la poste!  :love:
> 
> Me réjouis!
> 
> PS: merci à Macounette pour les conseils


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde s'en fout


pas moi :love: :love:


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aucune élégance



merci sa me vas droit au coeur.




ps: s'est elle qui a commencé


----------



## derennes (14 Juin 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde s'en fout, mais j'ai commandé mon nouveau Palm hier et aujourd'hui, j'ai déjà un petit mot qu'il faut que j'aille chercher le colis à la poste!  :love:
> 
> Me réjouis!
> 
> PS: merci à Macounette pour les conseils



c'est génial!...je vais essuyer une larme sur ma manche tellement j'suis zému....t'as pensé a avertir la presse?


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> quoi tu a ete jusqu'a la terminal mes tes fou toi!!!!!


20h04, l'infos tombe 

"la vérité sur toys"


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merci sa me vas droit au coeur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'était autrement formulé ...

paraît-il qu'en terminale on apprend les bonnes manières et quelques notions de français   


(et toc)


----------



## derennes (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> quoi tu a ete jusqu'a la terminal mes tes fou toi!!!!!



oauis mais comme j'ai passé un bac x...c'était surtout des epreuves de gymnastique...


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 20h04, l'infos tombe
> 
> "la vérité sur toys"



j aipas mon bac j ai pas mon bepc mais j ai 2 CAP et deux BEP j en prepare deux autre pour les années a suivre


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> oauis mais comme j'ai passé un bac x...c'était surtout des epreuves de gymnastique...


la souplesse, très important la souplesse, surtout en X


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> pas moi :love: :love:



Merci  



			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est génial!...je vais essuyer une larme sur ma manche tellement j'suis zému....t'as pensé a avertir la presse?



Ben en fait, oui, j'ai prévenu le frangin... on verra s'il fait suivre l'info


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde s'en fout


NAN !

  Pitchoune  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## derennes (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> la souplesse, très important la souplesse, surtout en X




tu l'as dit!...
l'endurance..la dureté dans l'ambition, la raideur dans la rigeur,...bref ,les valeurs eternelles de l'olympisme.
c'est pas donné à tous!


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> la raideur dans la rigeur


Et pendant l'effort aussi, très important la raideur pendant l'effort


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas pourquoi, mais ce soir, j'ai une irréssistible envie d'ouvrir les user's
> 
> Verdict à minuit :love:


je suis pa sur d'y etre ... tu prendras le relais ami valoriel


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant l'effort aussi, très important la raideur pendant l'effort



s'est la qu'ai le secret se melange de raideur et de souplesse sa me rapelle la cuissine


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est la qu'ai le secret se melange de raideur et de souplesse sa me rapelle la cuissine


 :rose: ou des moments plus tendres ... :rose:


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> :rose: ou des moments plus tendres ... :rose:



j ai fait sa pour evité de me rapeller ces moment


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

cela parlerai t-il de ce que je crois que ca parle ?  moi aussi je suis rigoureux .. langoureux ?


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> cela parlerai t-il de ce que je crois que ca parle ?  moi aussi je suis rigoureux .. langoureux ?


ça dépend, vous pensez à quoi?


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> cela parlerai t-il de ce que je crois que ca parle ?  moi aussi je suis rigoureux .. langoureux ?



non on parle cuisine avec la raideur de la carrotte planté dans la mayo


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend, vous pensez à quoi?


tu crois qu'ils pensent ?    :rateau:


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu crois qu'ils pensent ?    :rateau:



a de la cuisine merde alors


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

y bien  un truc qui me vient à l'esprit ... enfin plutot à la bouche


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> y bien  un truc qui me vient à l'esprit ... enfin plutot à la bouche


hum on est sur un forum public ici, on veut pas connaître ta vie privée sexu****


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

Ah ben bravo les gars, quel langage devant une jeune femme innocente* et pure*


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> y bien  un truc qui me vient à l'esprit ... enfin plutot à la bouche



une bière ?


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben bravo les gars, quel langage devant une jeune femme innocente* et pure*


oui je suis choquée    :rose: (  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

toys a trouvé .... cf topic sur la biere en france : ici


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui je suis choquée    :rose: (  )




pauvre petite viens on vas en discuté au calme


----------



## duracel (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui je suis choquée    :rose: (  )



Menteuse...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

> pauvre petite viens on vas en discuté au calme


 j'vous suis .. les thérapie ca a toujours été mieux a trois .. c'est bien connu ? quoi ? NON ? pourtant j'vous jure ..


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pauvre petite viens on vas en discuté au calme


non ... ça va ... je préfère ... les violets ... les dragons j'entends  :love:


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui je suis choquée    :rose: (  )


Elle est belle la femme moderne 

On parle cuisine, et elles se barrent en courant


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Menteuse...


tu me connais si bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

pourtant je croyais que la femme moderne aimait les foureau ... euh les fourneaux ...


----------



## duracel (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu me connais si bien



Vous êtes toutes les mêmes.


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Menteuse...


Toi, le lapin duracel... hein


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> j'vous suis .. les thérapie ca a toujours été mieux a trois .. c'est bien connu ? quoi ? NON ? pourtant j'vous jure ..


non t'es pas obligé de venir merci aurevoir


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

partage nom de diou, chacun un coté ... du steak j'entends


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes toutes les mêmes.


tu me connais si mal .... "souvent femme varie"  

tiens 1000 n'annif lapin


----------



## duracel (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu me connais si mal .... "souvent femme varie"


Et prétentieuse avec ça.  



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tiens 1000 n'annif lapin


merci


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> partage nom de diou, chacun un coté ... du steak j'entends



non la tu pousse trop loin


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

ca touche ?


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ca touche ?


oui alors tu te casse ou s'est elle qui casse


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

sur ce ... mes amis ... je m'en vais ...


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

tien tu vois elle est partie !


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tien tu vois elle est partie !


pas encore, mais j'avais même pas lu le post d'avant je savais pas qu'il fallait que je parte ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

c'est pas ma faute .. dans tes propose précedents on voyait bien que t'était mauvais cuisinier .. pas assez rigoureux ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

si tout le monde se barre moi je vais faire un tour dans le forum technique ... et c'est partiii ..


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ... ça va ... je préfère ... les violets ... les dragons j'entends  :love:


 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

pfff c'est quand meme technique le forum technique .. allez je retourne au bar ...re bonsoir tout le monde ..


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2005)

:hosto:
Putain de client qui vient me peter les burnes à 9 heures du soir comme quoi son champ de recherche (une nouveauté du jour, il aurait été "oublié" dans le cahier des charges) devrait pas être en haut à droite, mais surtout ailleurs, alors qu'à la fin, il sera evidement là où il est placé actuellement (en haut à  droite, faut suivre  ).  

  :grrrr:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

t'as été payé ? alors toujours pas content ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :hosto:
> Putain de client qui vient me peter les burnes à 9 heures du soir comme quoi son champ de recherche (une nouveauté du jour, il aurait été "oublié" dans le cahier des charges) devrait pas être en haut à droite, mais surtout ailleurs, alors qu'à la fin, il sera evidement là où il est placé actuellement (en haut à  droite, faut suivre  ).
> 
> :grrrr:



Envoie le se faire voir chez Microsoft !


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> t'as été payé ? alors toujours pas content ?


 
nan, pas encore!

 Bon, y'a pas un modo là pour endiguer l'invasion des nioubies floudeurs !


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

Grug (presque) a dit:
			
		

> y'a t'il un modo dans le forum ?


Demande à Leslie Nielsen


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Demande à Leslie Nielsen


 tu sais moi et le cinema suedois...
   

 :hosto: :modo:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bon, y'a pas un modo là pour endiguer l'invasion des nioubies floudeurs !


Certes, mais as-tu vu le titre du fil : *Le bar des floodeurs* , y a pas de restriction pour les nioubs  :rateau: (qui a dit malheureusement ?     )


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

pas moi :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Franswa!
Il se passe bien ton stage?


----------



## Xman (14 Juin 2005)

à tous,  j'arrive de Paris     quel bordel !!!!


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Franswa!
> Il se passe bien ton stage?


 ça se passe très bien  j'ai fait ça pour le gars http://doofy1.free.fr/anim20.gif


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ça se passe très bien  j'ai fait ça pour le gars http://doofy1.free.fr/anim20.gif



C'est vraiment bien je trouve  
C'est pour quel genre de site? vente en ligne de fringues?


----------



## duracel (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment bien je trouve
> C'est pour quel genre de site? vente en ligne de fringues?



Ou de postiches pour femmes


----------



## Xman (14 Juin 2005)

De mon oeil droit, je regarde l'Auberge Espagnole..olé de l'autre...mon Mac.

Bref, je trouve ce film plutôt casse couilles....c'est p'têt l'âge...mais alors d'un casse couille...


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Ca fait longtemps que je l'ai vu (l'auberge espagnole), mais j'avais bien aimé...
Ca doit être l'âge...


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment bien je trouve
> C'est pour quel genre de site? vente en ligne de fringues?


 Merci  Ouais, c'est pour un site où le gars vend des livres pour faire soit même les robes ou les pantalons et les vestes que je met en gif anim


----------



## Xman (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait longtemps que je l'ai vu (l'auberge espagnole), mais j'avais bien aimé...
> Ca doit être l'âge...



C'est normal, c'est lent, niais....et pueril


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

J'ai trouvé ça frais, drôle, assez dans le style Klapish...
Apres, je comprends qu'on n'aime pas trop ce film...
La suite sort demain je crois (les poupées russes)...


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

C'est bien calme ce soir?
Tout le monde est devant sa télé...
Je sais même pas ce qu'il y a, j'ai pas de télé...


----------



## Xman (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien calme ce soir?
> Tout le monde est devant sa télé...
> Je sais même pas ce qu'il y a, j'ai pas de télé...



tu ne loupes rien.....(cf. plus haut)...ou alors, j'comprends plus rien 
 :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien calme ce soir?
> Tout le monde est devant sa télé...
> Je sais même pas ce qu'il y a, j'ai pas de télé...


 nan je suis pas devant ma télé


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Juin 2005)

oui le klapish .. c'est sympa comme ça mais bon comme chef d'oeuvre incontournable de drolerie et de finesse .. un peu pépère .. du coup retour case la chevre :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Y'a la chèvre 
Avec Depardieu et Pierre Richard  
Heureusement que j'ai pas de télé, j'aurais bien scotché sur un des meilleurs nanar du siècle


----------



## yoffy (14 Juin 2005)

Il y a "défis et des garçons" chez COMEDIE! en attendant"il n'y a que la loose qui compte". Du pastiche  de la TV assez amusant.
Cela ne casse pas deux posts à un flooder , mais bon.....


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

A l'écran ce soir, il y a nous :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Juin 2005)

et ya un dessin animé qui a l'air sympa sur tpscinéfamily


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Pfff savoir que j'ai raté la chevre... 
Même plus envie de flooder moi...


----------



## Xman (14 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> oui le klapish .. c'est sympa comme ça mais bon comme chef d'oeuvre incontournable de drolerie et de finesse .. un peu pépère .. du coup retour case la chevre :rose:



Au moins, c'est con et ça n'a aucune autre prétention......


----------



## Xman (14 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> A l'écran ce soir, il y a nous :love:




"Amicalement votre"


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, c'est con et ça n'a aucune autre prétention......


"Un film qui n'a d'autre prétention que celle de nous faire rire"      :hein:


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> "Amicalement votre"


 Yep  qui fait les deux acteurs principaux ? :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> "Un film qui n'a d'autre prétention que celle de nous faire rire"      :hein:



Il est dans mon top 10 des nanars..
Mais Rambo 3 reste indétronnable...


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Yep  qui fait les deux acteurs principaux ? :love:


la production mac g est généreuse.. je pense qu'il y aura plus de deux acteurs principaux


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Bon, je vous laisse à votre film...
Envoyez moi le lien quand s'est tourné 

Je retourne bouquiner
 Bonne soirée et bonne suit


----------



## Xman (14 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Yep  qui fait les deux acteurs principaux ? :love:



CQFD...


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> la production mac g est généreuse.. je pense qu'il y aura plus de deux acteurs principaux


 Dans "amicalement votre", il n'y en a que deux...


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Juin 2005)

chevre finie .. alors villeneuve ...   :rateau: ou france europe express...  

ou ... autre ... chose ?


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> CQFD...


 Synchro !!! :love:


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> chevre finie .. alors villeneuve ...   :rateau: ou france europe express...
> 
> ou ... autre ... chose ?


 ou éteindre la télé


----------



## Xman (14 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> chevre finie .. alors villeneuve ...   :rateau: ou france europe express...
> 
> ou ... autre ... chose ?



Le pseudointellonavetibère n'est toujours pas terminé


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Juin 2005)

bon alors je bosse pour demain !!!


----------



## Gregg (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé ça frais, drôle, assez dans le style Klapish...
> Apres, je comprends qu'on n'aime pas trop ce film...
> La suite sort demain je crois (les poupées russes)...





D'ailleurs je vais voir la suite demain


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

moi je suis allé regardé le roi lion 2 sur disney channel .. ouah c'est chou .. :rose:
par contre j'ai lu page 498 je crois que les nioubes floodeurs ben : "pas dans le bar des floodeurs" .. c'est quoi ce bordel ? a partir de quand n'est on plus un nioube ? et autre question qui me turlupine comment quitte on le rang "nioube" si on floode pas ? faut quand meme pas poster intelligent ? si ? ARGH 
 aujourd'hui j'ai du gagné 20 points de réput' ... la classe  .. tiens j'vais aller posté ca dans les "petits bonheurs"


----------



## Xman (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis allé regardé le roi lion 2 sur disney channel .. ouah c'est chou .. :rose:
> par contre j'ai lu page 498 je crois que les nioubes floodeurs ben : "pas dans le bar des floodeurs" .. c'est quoi ce bordel ? a partir de quand n'est on plus un nioube ? et autre question qui me turlupine comment quitte on le rang "nioube" si on floode pas ? faut quand meme pas poster intelligent ? si ? ARGH
> aujourd'hui j'ai du gagné 20 points de réput' ... la classe  .. tiens j'vais aller posté ca dans les "petits bonheurs"



Sache que tu seras toujours le nioube d'un moins nioube que toi, toute comme un plus nioube que toi restera toujours un nioube pour toi. C'est clair ? ...nioube !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

on ne peut plus clair .. donc en gros .. moins t'es nioube plus t'es nioube d'un autre ..
mais le nioube d'un autre peut il posté dans le bar ?


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir à tous !
Ya a pas un pour me dire une blague ? 
Ca va ici ?


----------



## Xman (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> on ne peut plus clair .. donc en gros .. moins t'es nioube plus t'es nioube d'un autre ..
> mais le nioube d'un autre peut il posté dans le bar ?



Ben oui, sinon, il n'y en aurait qu'un seul...au bar, le premier


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

c'est l'histoire d'une dorade et d'un conconmbre de mer qui parle .. bon en vrai il parle pas mais pour la blague on va dire que si .. donc il marche .. enfin non il rampe, enfin il flotte quoi .. il progresse .. et il dit a la dorade .. attend non c'est pas ca .. c'est une dorage qui croise un bar et qui lui dit (il parle ) on peut pas avoir le bar et l'argent du bar ..


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Sache que tu seras toujours le nioube d'un moins nioube que toi, toute comme un plus nioube que toi restera toujours un nioube pour toi. C'est clair ? ...nioube !


nioube


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

> Ben oui, sinon, il n'y en aurait qu'un seul...au bar, le premier


c'est mathématique ...


----------



## Xman (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'histoire d'une dorade et d'un conconmbre de mer qui parle .. bon en vrai il parle pas mais pour la blague on va dire que si .. donc il marche .. enfin non il rampe, enfin il flotte quoi .. il progresse .. et il dit a la dorade .. attend non c'est pas ca .. c'est une dorage qui croise un bar et qui lui dit (il parle ) on peut pas avoir le bar et l'argent du bar ..



Et dire que tu as été boulé vert...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

c'était en début d'aprem et avant les cardinaux ... on peut pas etre performant tout le temps .. non ?


----------



## Xman (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> nioube




 :affraid:  grillé !


----------



## MrStone (14 Juin 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> c'est mathématique ...


:mouais: :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

salut a tous...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ou éteindre la télé



salut franswa...

MPQC: tu as vu , j'ai posté sur ton blog aujourd'hui....


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut la floodorie commen sa vas.



aujourd'hui, super bien.....     
j'ai une de ces pattates....


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais:



quoi? c'est pas jolie, cette deuxieme etoile....


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

pitin®, mon premier jour au 5000 et je me tappe un 4 a la suite....  


[Edit] non, en fait, ça fait 5....[/Edit]


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

j'vous jure .. j'ai reussi a poster intelligent .... (pas ici )


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

yo les floodeur de nuit sa roule


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

vous auriez pas un ch'tit lien de derriere les fagots comme vous en avez si souvent pour que je sache quand je quitte ma banquette tout seul ?  ( si vous voulez m'aider à la quitter vous génez pas )


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> vous auriez pas un ch'tit lien de derriere les fagots comme vous en avez si souvent pour que je sache quand je quitte ma banquette tout seul ?  ( si vous voulez m'aider à la quitter vous génez pas )



quel type de lien....?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir bonsoir !


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quel type de lien....?


du style www.pointsdisco.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

ben un lien hypertexte vers un thread qui threade du passage de tout seul sur la banquette a star du DJ customing .. voyons c'était évident , j'vous jure .. à 23 h 28 z'étes plus aussi performant ...


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir bonsoir !


bonsoir, pucelle d'Orléans


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir bonsoir !



salut la bergere sa roule les moutons pas de brebis galleuse?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel .. toujours aussi spirituel ... :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> du style www.pointsdisco.com



du veux plutot dire du style....de ça.... 



moi, j'ai plus de boulage...faudra attendre...


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> valoriel .. toujours aussi spirituel ... :love:


Quand on crève la geule ouverte, on la ferme quand même


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut franswa...
> 
> MPQC: tu as vu , j'ai posté sur ton blog aujourd'hui....


 Ouais j'ai vu ça  MERCI


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir, pucelle d'Orléans



Tu constateras ça jeudi soir !


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais j'ai vu ça  MERCI



On a tous vu !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

> Quand on crève la geule ouverte, on la ferme quand même


ca serai pas un peu contradictoire tout ca ? t'avais qu'a bien faire le travail ... maroufle


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut la bergere sa roule les moutons pas de brebis galleuse?



Salut à toi toys 
Pas de brebis galeuse ni râleuse !


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu constateras ça jeudi soir !


Pourquoi? 

Tu tombes le futal?


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi toys
> Pas de brebis galeuse ni râleuse !



bon alors tous vas bien les brebis sont bien gardé et le loup dort


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ca serai pas un peu contradictoire tout ca ? t'avais qu'a bien faire le travail ... maroufle


  

pelle

marteau

tu creuses

en silence


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On a tous vu !


 Cool  :love:


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

@u fait dumbop84 merci pour le boulage



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


je t'inscrit pour demain


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> pelle
> 
> marteau
> 
> ...



et tu te plein pas s il te plait


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

> bon alors tous vas bien les brebis sont bien gardé et le loup dort


et moi on m'enterre ... 



> pelle, marteau, tu creuses en silence


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

23h42


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

c'est moi ou ça va vite ce soir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

> et tu te plein pas s il te plait


trop tard .. désolé


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

ah nan, c'est pas moi, ça va bien vite !!!


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> et moi on m'enterre ...



on ta dit en silence merde


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

23h43


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> trop tard .. désolé


 Moi aussi j'ai déjà été boulé vert par Naas


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi?
> 
> Tu tombes le futal?



Non c'est toi ... C'est le rite obligatoire pour les petits nouveaux des soirées parisiennes !


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

18 mn avant les user de nuit


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on ta dit en silence merde


et marche pas sur la queue du chat


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

23h45


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est toi ... C'est le rite obligatoire pour les petits nouveaux des soirées parisiennes !



vais pas oublier mes lunettes, moi


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et marche pas sur la queue du chat



ha non pas la queu du chat svp pas sa


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

s'cusez moi d'intervenir mais pourquoi vous comptez les minutes avant minuit ?


----------



## Xman (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 23h43



Pourquoi ? c'est l'heure ?


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> s'cusez moi d'intervenir mais pourquoi vous comptez les minutes avant minuit ?


 parce que... tu verras quand y aura plus personne à minuit ici


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vais pas oublier mes lunettes, moi



Oui ça serait ballot ...


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> s'cusez moi d'intervenir mais pourquoi vous comptez les minutes avant minuit ?



bien en fait y a les user des nuit qui ouvre


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> s'cusez moi d'intervenir mais pourquoi vous comptez les minutes avant minuit ?


Tu creuses, oui?


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? c'est l'heure ?


 nan, c'est pas l'heure !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

> parce que... tu verras quand y aura plus personne à minuit ici


mouiii , la réponse reste confuse .. qui vivra verra ..


----------



## yoffy (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> vous auriez pas un ch'tit lien de derriere les fagots comme vous en avez si souvent pour que je sache quand je quitte ma banquette tout seul ?  ( si vous voulez m'aider à la quitter vous génez pas )


Bon ! ...mais tu gardes cela pour toi :


De 0 à 25 points : Tu peux rentrer, mais pas en tennis.
De 26 à 50 points : Tu connais la soeur du cousin du DJ.
De 51 à 100 points : Tu attends seul sur la banquette.
De 101 à 150 points : tu t'approches du bar et tu commandes un gini.
De 151 à 200 points : Tu invites les filles à daner sur le dance floor.
De 201 à 300 points : Tu fais sensation dans la cage du gogo.
De 301 à 500 points : Tu es un habitué qui fait la bise au DJ.
De 501 à 750 points : Tu ne paies plus ta bouteille de champ'.
De 751 à 1000 points : Tu entres au carré VIP de MacGeneration.
De 1001 à 1250 points : Tu organises les soirées VIP MacGeneration.
De 1251 à 1500 points : Tu représentes MacGeneration à Ibiza.
De 1501 à 1750 points : Tu mixes pour MacGeneration au Pacha.
De 1751 à 2000 points : Tu vas entrer à l'Olympe de MacGeneration.
De 2001 à 2250 points : Tu es entré à l'Olympe de MacGeneration.
De 2251 à 2500 points : Tu entres au cab en chlapettes
De 2501 à 3000 points : The world is yours !


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

>


:rose: :rose: :rose:

'jour mad'moiselle Jeanne :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

merchi ...


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tu creuses, oui?


faut le motivé je sort le fouet et les cloups


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

ca flood fort en ce moment ... QUOI ? oui mon trou ca avance ... profondeur ? :rose:


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> merchi ...


de rien mais pense a cité quand sa speed on comprend rien au final


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! ...mais tu gardes cela pour toi :
> 
> 
> De 0 à 25 points : Tu peux rentrer, mais pas en tennis.
> ...


Il en manque coco


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! ...mais tu gardes cela pour toi :
> 
> 
> De 0 à 25 points : Tu peux rentrer, mais pas en tennis.
> ...



tu oublie le popol'Style, de 4500 a plus.....
encore 200 et je passe a la categorie superieure....


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu oublie le popol'Style, de 4500 a plus.....


1/ grillé  



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> encore 200 et je passe a la categorie superieure....


2/ pas de pub, merci


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

23h54


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 23h54



-6mn avant l'ouverture


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

c'est marrant je guette minuit sans savoir pourquoi ? qu'est ce vous voulez ... no cervo .. no cervo


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> -6mn avant l'ouverture


non, 4 minutes


----------



## Xman (14 Juin 2005)

- 4 mn


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

3

2

1

 c'est ouvert


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant je guette minuit sans savoir pourquoi ? qu'est ce vous voulez ... no cervo .. no cervo



je te l ai dit on ouvre user de nuit


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 3
> 
> 2
> 
> ...


hihi, ils y ont tous cru 











oui, oui je sors  :love:


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> hihi, ils y ont tous cru
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il se sont fait avoir comme des nioubs


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je te l ai dit on ouvre user de nuit


oui, mais il te l'a dit



			
				dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce vous voulez ... no cervo .. no cervo


----------



## Franswa (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu oublie le popol'Style, de 4500 a plus.....
> encore 200 et je passe a la categorie superieure....


  j'ai encore le temps


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

mais c'est quoi user de minuit ?


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est quoi user de minuit ?


de la nuit, de la nuit


----------



## toys (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est quoi user de minuit ?



s'est un forum dans le bar mais s'est pas un truc de flood


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'ai encore le temps



oui, mais encore tu as de l'avance sur moi.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

c'est fou cette passion pur l'ouverture de ce fil.....
et dire que je vous grille tous si je veux....(demandez pas, je l'ai deja prouvé plus d'une fois...je peux vous retrouver les posts....
)
ça me fait penser a ce Pauvre Lemmy que toutes ces futilités on fini pas gaver...


----------



## toys (15 Juin 2005)

a toute les filles je rentre chez moi je mange et je me reconecte bis a tous et a plus tard


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais encore tu as de l'avance sur moi.....


  héhéhé


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

> a toute les filles je rentre chez moi je mange et je me reconecte bis a tous et a plus tard


si t'es pas chez toi t'es ou a cette heure ? au boulot ?


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est fou cette passion pur l'ouverture de ce fil.....
> et dire que je vous grille tous si je veux....(demandez pas, je l'ai deja prouvé plus d'une fois...je peux vous retrouver les posts....
> )
> ça me fait penser a ce Pauvre Lemmy que toutes ces futilités on fini pas gaver...


 Ouais, bizarre... On peut faire plein de jeux comme ça... Le premier qui poste toutes les heures


----------



## toys (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> si t'es pas chez toi t'es ou a cette heure ? au boulot ?



oui je taf encore et alors on organise pas des festival en se tournant les pouce


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait penser a ce Pauvre Lemmy que toutes ces futilités on fini pas gaver...


Non, lui il est parti à la retraîte! Normal avec l'âge


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

> oui je taf encore et alors on organise pas des festival en se tournant les pouce


on organise un festival en postant sur mac gé ?  bizarre .. m'enfin c'est toi l'expert ..


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> on organise un festival en postant sur mac gé ? bizarre ...


En tout cas, c'est pas en causant qu'on creuse


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, bizarre... On peut faire plein de jeux comme ça... Le premier qui poste toutes les heures



moi, en meme temps, je dis ça...mais je m'en fout....c'est juste pour Lemmy...
puis, bon, si il y avait autant de jeu a 6h00 comme ce fut le cas a une epoque....je dis pas....
d'ailleurs c'est fou le soin pris a respecter l'heure d'ouverture et pas celle de fermeture....


enfin, vraiment tres atypique ce fil....


----------



## toys (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> on organise un festival en postant sur mac gé ?  bizarre .. m'enfin c'est toi l'expert ..


non mais tu sait que sur un mac on peut faire plus de deux chose a la foi s'est pas un win dob quand le mac bosse bien moi je suis sur mac g et quand il bosse plus tous seul et quil a besoin de moi j 'y retourne.


mais la j ai fini alors je rentre chez moi bisous et tout de suite


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

> En tout cas, c'est pas en causant qu'on creuse


j'ai quand meme droit a un pause ... c'est pas le bagne quand meme ...


----------



## toys (15 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi, en meme temps, je dis ça...mais je m'en fout....c'est juste pour Lemmy...
> puis, bon, si il y avait autant de jeu a 6h00 comme ce fut le cas a une epoque....je dis pas....
> d'ailleurs c'est fou le soin pris a respecter l'heure d'ouverture et pas celle de fermeture....
> 
> ...



s'est pas vrai moi je me suis amusé a le fermé pendant une bonne semaine je te laisait les ckef sous la plante et je faisait le menage


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi, en meme temps, je dis ça...mais je m'en fout....c'est juste pour Lemmy...
> puis, bon, si il y avait autant de jeu a 6h00 comme ce fut le cas a une epoque....je dis pas....
> d'ailleurs c'est fou le soin pris a respecter l'heure d'ouverture et pas celle de fermeture....
> 
> ...


 uep  Heureusement qu'il est là


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

allez .. bonne nuit les nioubes  jeunes et moins jeunes ... ... buck danny j'arrive ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est pas vrai moi je me suis amusé a le fermé pendant une bonne semaine je te laisait les ckef sous la plante et je faisait le menage



c'est vrai que comme je le disait, 



> comme ce fut le cas a une epoque.



a un moment, on se passait le relais....
tu faisais bien le menage, a l'ouverture, c'etait tout propre...


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> allez .. bonne nuit les nioubes  jeunes et moins jeunes ... ... buck danny j'arrive ...


bonne nuit dumbo ! content d'etre passé chez les users de nuit??!!   

ce serait sympa que tu choisisses un avatar    

a ce soir


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit dumbo ! content d'etre passé chez les users de nuit??!!
> 
> ce serait sympa que tu choisisses un avatar
> 
> a ce soir



c'est vrai, il lui manque un avatar...

salut Joel.....


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, il lui manque un avatar...
> 
> salut Joel.....


salut ami stook  
c'est un honneur d'etre salué par toi ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> salut ami stook
> c'est un honneur d'etre salué par toi ...



n'en fait pas trop quand meme.....


----------



## toys (15 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que comme je le disait,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si ma mere voie ca je me fait tué


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si ma mere voie ca je me fait tué




*vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.*


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

Tiens, y a personne ce matin ? :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2005)




----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

>


Il retourne dans sa chambre et il arrête de rire bêtement!

On passera vers 11h


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2005)




----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

>


Sécuritééééééééé


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2005)

Hé y va se calmer le nioub ?


----------



## Gregg (15 Juin 2005)

Coucou !!!!


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2005)




----------



## NED (15 Juin 2005)

Je ne fais que passer.
Putain je vais en retard au taf....
arg !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

il y a personne pour me defendre des   attaques  de Sa Senerissime Majesté l'Amok ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

NON  :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2005)

Pas mieux


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a personne pour me defendre des   attaques  de Sa Senerissime Majesté l'Amok ?


si si --------> x

(il faut cliquer sur l'étoile, hein )


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

les floodeurs...
Même pplus le temps de poster, trop de taf...
J'y retourne
A+


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs...
> Même pplus le temps de poster, trop de taf...
> J'y retourne
> A+


 salut toi! 

Tu apparaît et disparaît comme un magicien


----------



## NED (15 Juin 2005)

Et hop!
Un lapin !!!

Ba Dool, ou t'es?
Dool.....Dooliiii....houhou....


----------



## Gregg (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> salut toi!
> 
> Tu apparaît et disparaît comme un magicien




Roooh mais c un magicien le monsieur


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

hop un ch'tit tour sur mac gé et je retourne au taf .. (enfin facon de parler) .. salut les vieux nioubes et les plus jeunes  ..  comment ca va aujourd'hui ? satisfait du monde ?


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> hop un ch'tit tour sur mac gé et je retourne au *p*af ..



Cochonne !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2005)

Mouahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
On vient de basculer de France Telecom vers un autre opérateur!
J'ai enfin réussi à larguer ces branques et on a enfin une connexion qui déchire au boulot


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> hop un ch'tit tour sur mac gé et je retourne au taf .. (enfin facon de parler) .. salut les vieux nioubes et les plus jeunes  ..  comment ca va aujourd'hui ? satisfait du monde ?


Dis moi, c'est pas en te pavanant avec ton nouvel avatar que le trou va se creuser


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

> Dis moi, c'est pas en te pavanant avec ton nouvel avatar que le trou va se creuser


j'attend la rosée du soir , ca ramollit la terre .. et vu la pelle que tu m'a filé 

edit : et pourquoi ton avatar fait plus de 80 par 80 ... ? tu t'es vendu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

en fait c'est peut etre un effet d'optique


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> j'attend la rosée du soir , ca ramollit la terre .. et vu la pelle que tu m'a filé


T'attend rien du tout! Si la terre est dure, tu pisses dessus et si la pelle te convient pas, t'y vas avec les mains 



			
				dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es vendu ?


oui


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

mais c'est crade ca ? c'est la révolte .
fait gaffe, je souppoudre dur :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



allez hop je vais semer ma merde dans le forum technique ..


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est crade ca ? c'est la révolte
> fait gaffe, je souppoudre dur:


 

C'est une pelle que tu as! Pas une mitrailleuse


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

dites ... y'a quelqu'un qui vend une corde ?


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

T'as loupé ton epreuve ?


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dites ... y'a quelqu'un qui vend une corde ?


C'est pour une pendaison rapide ou la lente?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

Tiens, je te la donne même :







 :love:


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'as loupé ton epreuve ?


oui 


merci gKatarn ça me touche ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

celle d'histoire géo , c'était quoi la majeure ? histoire ? ca a vraiment foiré ?  j'suis con elle est morte .. 
notre papillon redevient chenille 





 --------------------->


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

histoire en majeure oui ... donc en géo croquis ... donc j'ai pas fait ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

bon j'ai accéléré la cadence ... ca te va Val' ?


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> j'suis con elle est morte ..


Respecte un peu la mémoire d'une défunte


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

c'est quoi les points 11 et 9 ? pas fait du tout ? d'un coté selon ta spé, hist-géo c'est pas super important .. :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi les points 11 et 9 ? pas fait du tout ? d'un coté selon ta spé, hist-géo c'est pas super important .. :mouais:


je crois que c'est 12 et 8 mais je suis pas sure ... mais comme j'ai fait de la merde en histoire ...
ben c'est coeff 4 ...


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> bon j'ai accéléré la cadence ... ca te va Val' ?


  

Je me barre cinq minutes et voilà les conn***** qui commence 

Je t'ai demander un trou, pas une fosse commune! Je sais bien que vous êtes trois, mais quand même


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il est clair que cette fille a besoin de *bisous* et pas d'une corde, bon sang !
> :love:
> :love:


coucou Roberto    :love: un peu de calins dans ce monde de brutes


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dites ... y'a quelqu'un qui vend une corde ?




fait pas de bêtise maiwen


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou Roberto    :love: un peu de calins dans ce monde de brutes



aller maiwen viens ici :love:


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

bon , je vais manger chez mamy ... vive les questions ...  :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

faites tourner les gars .... 

maiwen, coef 4 ca veut dire que t'es en S .. masterise bio, physique et math .. et tu peux avoir 0 partout .. pas de panique .. on croit en toi ... hop par ici ..


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

Bon, tu peux arreter de creuser! Maintenant, tu te met dedans et tu t'enterre 

Je vais passer mon épreuve de physique et quand je revient, je veux voir la terre t'arriver à la taille


----------



## iDiot (15 Juin 2005)

Moi aussi j'aurais besoin d'une corde si ça peut te réconforter Maïwen  :rateau: 

J'ai completement foiré l'écrit... Mais j'ai encore une chance de me rattraper à l'oral de maths... Mais bon, j'y crois pas trop


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> faites tourner les gars ....
> 
> maiwen, coef 4 ca veut dire que t'es en S .. masterise bio, physique et math .. et tu peux avoir 0 partout .. pas de panique .. on croit en toi ... hop par ici ..


:mouais: :mouais: 

Elle est en L, option cinéma


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

mais qu'est ce que s'est que cette génération de défaitiste .. aller ressaississez vous ... 
pour nos FUTURS BACHELIERS ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

> Elle est en L, option cinéma


 j'savais pas .. moi j'ai fait S et on avait coef 4 en histoire géo donc j'ai tiré mes conclusions ...

tu va finir entre le fond du trou et le tranchant de la pelle toi .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:love:


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui
> 
> 
> merci gKatarn ça me touche ...



Je t'en prie, mais je te ferai remarquer que tu as parlé de corde la première... tu aurais demandé un peu de réconfort, je t'aurai trouvé autre chose pour te remonter le moral, comme çà par exemple :




 

Et stresse pas, tant que tu n'as pas les resultats   :love:


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

Allez zou, je file!! Partiels dans 45 minutes :mouais: :sleep:

@+ les gens d'ici

Bonne chance à ceux qui ont un exam cette aprem


----------



## chagregel (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dites ... y'a quelqu'un qui vend une corde ?



Tu viens demain finalement?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

allez bon ap' tout le monde ...  et bien la bonne chance a tous ces jeun's qui vont en exam ...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

Ouais, d'mon temps mon brave monsieur, les mômes ils bossaient leurs exams au lieu de traîner au bar


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

d'mon temps c'est aussi ce qu'on disait mais c 'est pas ce qu'on faisait ..


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

*maiwen et iDiot*

arretez donc de stresser , 
je suis sure que vous allez vous en sortir hauts les mains       :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iDiot (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *maiwen et iDiot*
> 
> arretez donc de stresser ,
> je suis sure que vous allez vous en sortir hauts les mains       :love:  :love:  :love:




Merci Princess  :love: 

Mais mon cas est désespéré je le crains...


----------



## Spyro (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *maiwen est idiote*


Ça c'est pas gentil


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est pas gentil




tu t'ennuie mon dragon ? 

t'as vraiment envie de voir 2 fifilles se prendre par les cheveux?   




ps: j'ai vu apres.......*valoriel bon aprem   *


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est pas gentil


 

Non 

D'autant qu'il semble qu'en plus elle veuille les racketter à la sortie de l'école :



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous allez sortir hauts les mains




J'espère qu'ils ne sont pas sous la menace d'une arme à feu, les pauvres :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est pas gentil


bon alors toi jte merde ... 



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens demain finalement?


je viens où ? ... non je viens pas ... mais je sais pas où ...   



et puis c'est pas évident de pas stresser, jsuis une merde en philo, sujets de merde en littérature, je fais la moitié de l'épreuve en histoire-géo et encore je la fais mal et je sens que je vais tomber sur un truc foireux en cinéma ... dis comme ça ...  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu t'ennuie mon dragon ?
> 
> t'as vraiment envie de voir 2 fifilles se prendre par les cheveux?


Du catch dans la boue à la rigueur  

Pis c'est pas ma faute si l'autre idiot il a un pseudo idiot ! euh...   :hein: 
Enfin j'me comprends  :rateau:


----------



## derennes (15 Juin 2005)

ça tralalérise a max par ici!


----------



## toys (15 Juin 2005)

bon jour a vous.
je sait pas pour vous mais moi j ai le crane en feux :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu t'ennuie mon dragon ?
> 
> t'as vraiment envie de voir 2 fifilles se prendre par les cheveux?
> 
> ...


oh mais, je n'oserai pas te prendre par le cheveux c'est sur chère robertav  :love:


----------



## derennes (15 Juin 2005)

la fine équipe!


----------



## Spyro (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon alors toi jte merde ...


Allons allons, contre le stress. 

_Ça a pas déjà été posté ici j'espère ?_  :hein:


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon jour a vous.
> je sait pas pour vous mais moi j ai le crane en feux :rateau:



Nan, moi ça va 

Paracétamol 1000, ça passera vite


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Allons allons, contre le stress.
> 
> _Ça a pas déjà été posté ici j'espère ?_  :hein:


sal***, tu m'as fait perdre 5 minutes, il a fallu que je les explose tous  :rose:  :rose: 

mais c'est mieux en vrai quand même


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

les gens
j'ai mangé, ca fait du bien :love:

Désolé que tu ais raté ton epreuve Maiwen...
Reste positif quand même


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> les gens
> j'ai mangé, ca fait du bien :love:
> 
> Désolé que tu ais raté ton epreuve Maiwen...
> Reste positif quand même


positif ... j'aurai du mal ... déjà que positive ...


----------



## derennes (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sal***, tu m'as fait perdre 5 minutes, il a fallu que je les explose tous  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> mais c'est mieux en vrai quand même



t'as raté ta vie si j'ai bien compris!...
c'est triste...ta vie va connaitre une trajectoire par trop connue...alcoolisme, clochardisation...tout ça pour une sale note a une interro!...

la vie est injuste...


----------



## Spyro (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est mieux en vrai quand même


À ce propos je mettrais bien un lien vers un certain thread avec des videos dedans, mais on va m'accuser de faire de la pub  

Et puis c'est beaucoup plus que 5 minutes que tu perdrais


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> À ce propos je mettrais bien un lien vers un certain thread avec des videos dedans, mais on va m'accuser de faire de la pub


je vois pas lequel c'est   



			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'as raté ta vie si j'ai bien compris!...
> c'est triste...ta vie va connaitre une trajectoire par trop connue...alcoolisme, clochardisation...tout ça pour une sale note a une interro!...
> 
> la vie est injuste...


on peut appeler ça une interro oui ... m'enfin c'est un pti peu le bac aussi ... ça me fait penser à mon  pti frère (en 6ème) tout à l'heure : "t'as raté ? ... moi j'ai 10 de moyenne en histoire-géo" d'un air supérieur ... ( "spèce de naze, 10 de moyenne en histoire)géo en 6eme c'est nul ... tsss"   )


----------



## derennes (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu t'ennuie mon dragon ?
> 
> t'as vraiment envie de voir 2 fifilles se prendre par les cheveux?
> 
> ...



moi j'organise des combats de filles dans ma cité, (filles à qui préalablement je scotche des lames de cutter aux doigt!...) en face de mon canapé sur le troiseme trottoir de la rue des des glandeurs.
si t'es interessé..je peux t'avoir une place!


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas lequel c'est
> 
> 
> on peut appeler ça une interro oui ... m'enfin c'est un pti peu le bac aussi ... ça me fait penser à mon  pti frère (en 6ème) tout à l'heure : "t'as raté ? ... moi j'ai 10 de moyenne en histoire-géo" d'un air supérieur ... ( "spèce de naze, 10 de moyenne en histoire)géo en 6eme c'est nul ... tsss"   )



mate le le mioche :rateau:


----------



## derennes (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas lequel c'est
> 
> 
> on peut appeler ça une interro oui ... m'enfin c'est un pti peu le bac aussi ... ça me fait penser à mon  pti frère (en 6ème) tout à l'heure : "t'as raté ? ... moi j'ai 10 de moyenne en histoire-géo" d'un air supérieur ... ( "spèce de naze, 10 de moyenne en histoire)géo en 6eme c'est nul ... tsss"   )




tel frere, telle soeur...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... jsuis une merde en philo, sujets de merde en littérature, je fais la moitié de l'épreuve en histoire-géo et encore je la fais mal et je sens que je vais tomber sur un truc foireux en cinéma ... dis comme ça ...  :mouais:



J'en connais une qui va finir intermittente du spectacle    :love:


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais une qui va finir intermittente du spectacle    :love:


non non je continue pas le cinéma après le bac ... si je l'ai  :mouais: ...


----------



## derennes (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non non je continue pas le cinéma après le bac ... si je l'ai  :mouais: ...




de toute facon rassure toi!....un bac L ca vaut que dalle!...


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> de toute facon rassure toi!....un bac L ca vaut que dalle!...


justement, venant de toi ça me rassure


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> de toute facon rassure toi!....un bac L ca vaut que dalle!...


 
Selon toi, quel bac a donc de la valeur


----------



## derennes (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> justement, venant de toi ça me rassure



mdrrrr


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

sur ce ... on est parti pour 3h30 de cinéma ... à toutalheure 
je vous ferai part de mes ... impressions ...


----------



## derennes (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Selon toi, quel bac a donc de la valeur



le Bac X....mille fois que je le dis...suis un peu les débats!..
c'est le seul bac qui prépare véritablement un jeune homo-sapiens a devenir un vrai z'homme!


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

et pour les homo sapiennes???


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> le Bac X....mille fois que je le dis...suis un peu les débats!..
> c'est le seul bac qui prépare véritablement un jeune homo-sapiens a devenir un vrai z'homme!


ça a du foirer quelque part


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sur ce ... on est parti pour 3h30 de cinéma ... à toutalheure
> je vous ferai part de mes ... impressions ...



Allez, un gros MERDE pour t'encourager


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2005)

Cinémaaaaaaaaa, ciiiiiiinéémaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :love:
Deeeee saaaalle en saaaaaalle et de fiiiilm en fiiiiiiiilm 


Bonne chance, que le cuirassé Potemkine soit avec toi


----------



## Spyro (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sur ce ... on est parti pour 3h30 de cinéma ...


3h30 ??? C'est quel film ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

je sais pas si pour vous c'est pareil mais moi ma moman m'a toujours dit : *"la moyenne c'est 15"* ...  au fait :  bon' aprem ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Juin 2005)

'jour MacGe  Comment ça va bien en cette belle journée de juin?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

ben, il pleut


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

'lut dcz_ 
Ca va bien, mais il pleut aussi par chez moi...


----------



## Mac et Kette (15 Juin 2005)

salut les filles.



je me casse
salut


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

tiens, Mac et Kette, ta signature me fait penser a Franswa et son:

*how many people wanna kick some ass.....?.....

I do, i do........
* 


@+


----------



## N°6 (15 Juin 2005)

Mac et kate s'est cassée ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> je me casse



A force de tirer dessus, ça devait arriver... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

Bon c'est a quelle heure que je rentre a la maison 

J'veux essayer ma 6800 moi


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

Veinard va


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est a quelle heure que je rentre a la maison
> J'veux essayer ma 6800 moi



si tu rentre aussi tard que Toys, t'es pas pret de faire joujou ..  quel bosseur celui-la ..


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous !!


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2005)

alors il est arrivé ton nouveau jouet ?


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> A force de tirer dessus, ça devait arriver... :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si pour vous c'est pareil mais moi ma moman m'a toujours dit *"la moyenne c'est 15"* ...


Non, moi c'est mon papa 

Et puis, ça rigole ça rigole mais ça travaille pas beaucoup


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

et alors ton exam ? comme maiwen ?


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> et alors ton exam ? comme maiwen ?


Oui 

Mais je m'en fout, moi j'ai une séssion de rattrapage en septembre


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

:sleep:


bon, j'en suis ou....

-operation recherche de sponsort...ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-OPA sur les cd de la FNAC.....negatif, ils ont rien aujourd'hui...
-recherche de BD....toujours rien, faut attendre....
-passer la piece.... pfff, trop la flemme....

bon, me revoilou...et depuis mes 5000, je savais pas, mais je boule a 5....
(pas besoin de demander, aujourd'hui, j'ai plus de munition...)


----------



## N°6 (15 Juin 2005)

Pas la peine de demander non plus, tu n'en as déjà eu !


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine de demander non plus, tu n'en as déjà eu !



toi aussi d'aileurs...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...et depuis mes 5000, je savais pas, mais je boule a 5....


Quand je te dis que finalement, t'es qu'un nioub : depuis mon passage des 5.000, je boule à12


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non, moi c'est mon papa





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mais je m'en fout, moi j'ai une séssion de rattrapage en septembre




dis: tu nous l'amènes avec toi demain soir ton papa    :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dis: tu nous l'amènes avec toi demain soir ton papa    :mouais:


Dit monsieur lemmy, j'ai droit à une explication? 

Paske là j'ai rien compris


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Juin 2005)

ok je vais me coucher, 2 nuits blanche d'affilé ça fait mal... :casse: :sleep:
Bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## N°6 (15 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi d'aileurs...



 Ah ben oui dis donc !


----------



## N°6 (15 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Quand je te dis que finalement, t'es qu'un nioub : depuis mon passage des 5.000, je boule à12



Qu'on le boule rouge et qu'on lui coule une bièle ensuite !


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

Amis du soir, bonsoir  
C'est calme qu'est ce qui vous arrive 
Y'a pas longtemps, je partais 1h, il y a avait 3-4 pages de Flood, et la, y'a un post toutes les heures... 

Allez, reprenez vous!


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

amis du soir ... rebonsoir ...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> amis du soir ... rebonsoir ...



Comment tu me piques ma formule !!!  

Y a du copyright dessus !   

Bonsoir tout le monde


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen, 
Comment c'est passé le cinéma?


----------



## N°6 (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, reprenez vous!



  La charte !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Amis du soir, bonsoir
> C'est calme qu'est ce qui vous arrive
> Y'a pas longtemps, je partais 1h, il y a avait 3-4 pages de Flood, et la, y'a un post toutes les heures...
> 
> Allez, reprenez vous!



Eh oh c'est ma formule à moi ici !!!


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> maiwen,
> Comment c'est passé le cinéma?


bof ... ...


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde


Salut Star 

prêt pour demain?


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> prêt pour demain?


prêt pour deux mains ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Amis du soir, bonsoir


Bonsoir magic 

Faut qu'on s'organise


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> prêt pour deux mains ?


toujours :love:


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> toujours :love:


enfait je te parlais pas ... 
ce smiley il est *que* pour stargazer ...  :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en fait je te parlais pas ...


oui, mais tu me répond quand même par MP


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais tu me répond quand même par MP


non je t'ai juste dis que tu étais un obsédé ... c'était pas une réponse ...  :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

Vous n'allez pas remettre ca :mouais: ... 
Valo, -> MP


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non je t'ai juste dis que tu étais un obsédé ... c'était pas une réponse ...  :mouais:


_chut chut parle moi fort veux tu_


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Valo, -> MP


J'ai vu  

Je te rédige une réponse tout à l'heure


----------



## derennes (15 Juin 2005)

pffffff...... moi personne m'envoie des petits mp tout roucoulant!....
c'est du RACISME ANTI-BRETON!...
pasque j'suis beau, cool et intelligent, les gens m'ostracisent...je le sais bien!..pas la peine de maquiller vos volontés!..


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pffffff...... moi personne m'envoie des petits mp tout roucoulant!....
> c'est du RACISME ANTI-BRETON!...
> pasque j'suis beau, cool et intelligent, les gens m'ostracisent...je le sais bien!..pas la peine de maquiller vos volontés!..


ta beauté ne transparaît pas dans ta façon d'écrire ... c'est peut-être pour ça ...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Salut Star
> 
> prêt pour demain?



C'est à toi que je devrais poser la question !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> enfait je te parlais pas ...
> ce smiley il est *que* pour stargazer ...  :mouais:



Merci ! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iDiot (15 Juin 2005)

'soir tout le monde  


_iDiot en a marre de bosser histoire..._  :hein: 

Comment ça va tout le monde?


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

iDiot  
Ca va, ca va tranquille... :sleep:


----------



## iDiot (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> iDiot
> Ca va, ca va tranquille... :sleep:



Trop bosser toi aussi?  

_Ou autre chose? _


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est du RACISME ANTI-BRETON!...


mais non, je suis breton

dans mes bras camarades :love:


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> _Ou autre chose? _


Tu le fatigue


----------



## iDiot (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tu le fatigue



En 2 posts?


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Trop bosser toi aussi?
> 
> _Ou autre chose? _


Trop bossé...


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> En 2 posts?


dumbop, prête lui la pelle


----------



## iDiot (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> dumbop, prête lui la pelle



Pour te taper dessus?


----------



## tantoillane (15 Juin 2005)

eehh...!!! tu sais quoi ....??? 

on fait la paire ........... toi l'idiot et moi l'âne !!!!


----------



## iDiot (15 Juin 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> eehh...!!! tu sais quoi ....???
> 
> on fait la paire ........... toi l'idiot et moi l'âne !!!!



La paire de quoi?


----------



## tantoillane (15 Juin 2005)

cherche un peu je suis sûr que tu peu trouver


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

*Fraaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnssssssswwwwwwwaaaaa.....* 
est penible ton morceau de punk rock, j'arrive plus a arreter de l'ecouter....


----------



## iDiot (15 Juin 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> cherche un peu je suis sûr que tu peu trouver



Euh... la paire deee... euh...  

de... 

... 

je trouve pas  :rose:


----------



## tantoillane (15 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Fraaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnssssssswwwwwwwaaaaa.....*
> est penible ton morceau de punk rock, j'arrive plus a arreter de l'ecouter....



appuie sur le bouton avec écrit "power" dessus tu verra tout ira mieux


----------



## iDiot (15 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Fraaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnssssssswwwwwwwaaaaa.....*
> est penible ton morceau de punk rock, j'arrive plus a arreter de l'ecouter....



C'est lequel? :love:


----------



## tantoillane (15 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Euh... la paire deee... euh...
> 
> de...
> 
> ...




et bin on sais ou t'a trouver ton pseudo toi !!!!!       

moi je suis borné comme un âne mais au moins je comprend mes blagues même idiotes


----------



## tantoillane (15 Juin 2005)

trop coooool j'ai un p'tit point vert


----------



## iDiot (15 Juin 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> trop coooool j'ai un p'tit point vert



Hey moi aussi z'en veu 1


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

C'est pas beau de demander 
Si Rezba passe par la, il va voler des coud'boules rouges ...


----------



## iDiot (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas beau de demander
> Si Rezba passe par la, il va voler des coud'boules rouges ...



Rezba dans le bar? Je demande à voir   

_Au fait, merci..._  _ plus que 3 pour atteindre la centaine _


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

j'aime bien manger des cerises en regardant Bridget Jones 2 devant mon ordinateur  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> trop coooool j'ai un p'tit point vert



tu veux qu'il soit rouge ou qu'il disparraisse....


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien manger des cerises en regardant Bridget Jones 2 devant mon ordinateur  :love:


Tu te serais pas trompé de fil? 
Ca a plutôt sa place dans "les petits bonheurs"


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu te serais pas trompé de fil?
> Ca a plutôt sa place dans "les petits bonheurs"


non c'est pas vraiment un petit bonheur 


et Stook alors c'est quoi le morceau de franswa ?


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Fraaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnssssssswwwwwwwaaaaa.....*
> est penible ton morceau de punk rock, j'arrive plus a arreter de l'ecouter....


C'est quoi comme morceau? 

Eh oui, je suis curieux


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi comme morceau?
> 
> Eh oui, je suis curieux



Kick some Ass....
de Jay & silent bob, les comiques...


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Rezba dans le bar? Je demande à voir


clique un peu ici pour voir


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)




----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

20h00

Monsieur pujadas, c'est à vous


----------



## iDiot (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> clique un peu ici pour voir



a marche pas... 


 


_Quelqu'un a pas une tite cachette pour moi? _


----------



## iDiot (15 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Kick some Ass....
> de Jay & silent bob, les comiques...



Dis Stook... t'aurais d'autre bon petits groupes que je connais pas comme ça?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

ben hooooo !!!!!!   

je viens de me taper 3 pages de flood intense dans l'espoir de voir
des bonnes nouvellles de nos etudiants en examen's et ....... :mouais:  :mouais: 


je ne vois rien !!!!!!    



ben alors, comment c'est passé ?    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

Parce que toi tu as lu toutes les pages de ce thread ??

Pourquoi faire ?

Tatav, tu ferais mieux de t'occuper des tiens !


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois rien !!!!!!


Et pourtant, jette un coup d'oeil par ici et par là


----------



## iDiot (15 Juin 2005)

Au moins je ne suis pas le seul à avoir du caca dans les yeux ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Parce que toi tu as lu toutes les pages de ce thread ??
> 
> Pourquoi faire ?
> 
> Tatav, tu ferais mieux de t'occuper des tiens !





ben , tu sais le miens ......  

fifille passe en 1ere , fiston a fait un sans faute : felicitations le 3 trimestre  :love:  :love:






opssssss , j'ai oublié  :fiston est au cp


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant, jette un coup d'oeil par ici et par là


Valo, tu t'es fait une spécialité en repêchage de post


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant, jette un coup d'oeil par ici et par là




j'ai vu mais ce n'est pas une bonne reponse


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Valo, tu t'es fait une spécialité en repêchage de post


Non, mais ça m'énerve les gens qui affirment quelque chose sans savoir   










je rigole hein


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben hooooo !!!!!!
> 
> je viens de me taper 3 pages de flood intense dans l'espoir de voir
> des bonnes nouvellles de nos etudiants en examen's et ....... :mouais:  :mouais:
> ...


ben c'était une journée de merde ... j'ai foiré l'épreuve du matin et celle de l'aprèm pas terrible ... voilà ...


----------



## iDiot (15 Juin 2005)

Allé... je vais vous quitter 

Bonne soirée et bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben c'était une journée de merde ... j'ai foiré l'épreuve du matin et celle de l'aprèm pas terrible ... voilà ...



courage maiwen, je suis avec toi


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

allez hop moi j'vais matter "creance de sang" avec clint eastwood .. a ce soir les user de minuit .. argh .. de la nuit ..


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben c'était une journée de merde ... j'ai foiré l'épreuve du matin et celle de l'aprèm pas terrible ... voilà ...




moi je suis sure que celle du matin n'etait pas terrible
et celle de cet aprem c'etait pas mal       :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> allez hop moi j'vais matter "creance de sang" avec clint eastwood ..


Tu vas rien voir du tout, tu continue à reboucher le trou stupide que tu as fait 

Cela dit, pour les autres, c'est un excellent film 

J'ai dit pour les autre dumbop


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

Princess, si tu as une idée pour nous remonter le moral, n'hésite pas


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée à tous


 bonsoir cor


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juin 2005)

*tout le monde*


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

Salut, le pur... 
Ca va comme tu veux?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut, le pur...
> Ca va comme tu veux?



*Là je bois une bière*
et je vais pas tarder à aller jouer au docteur...


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juin 2005)

bonsoir


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

Je pense donc que ca va bien pour toi...
 Elle (Il) est malade


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juin 2005)

ce soir boulot boulot boulot et l'affaire jessica sur téva


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis sure que celle du matin n'etait pas terrible
> et celle de cet aprem c'etait pas mal       :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


si si je t'assure ... j'ai fait la moitié de l'épreuve et je l'ai mal faite en plus ...


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bonne soirée à toutes, et tous.*
> _Surtout les brunes._
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 sauf une blonde


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Princess, si tu as une idée pour nous remonter le moral, n'hésite pas


Oui, une corde, avec un contre-poids.


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juin 2005)

super série avec une enquete sur 23 épisodes .. écrite par steven bochco , producteur de nypd blues , scenariste de certains columbo etc . 
une ambiance , un style, une musique


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si si je t'assure ... j'ai fait la moitié de l'épreuve et je l'ai mal faite en plus ...



aller te bile pas  ça ira courage  faut y croire :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

Candidat: Inside, Intel
Matricule : 35289u76 38763

Epreuve : Francé       Coefissient : 2       Résultat : qinse


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Candidat: Inside, Intel
> Matricule : 35289u76 38763
> 
> Epreuve : Francé       Coefissient : 2       Résultat : qinse


BRAVO   ... tu les as tous tué !!! t'es content ?   naméo


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> BRAVO   ... tu les as tous tué !!! t'es content ?   naméo




il y a aussi la mention "assez bien"


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a aussi la mention "assez bien"


!!!!!!!! parle pas de mention


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui, une corde, avec un contre-poids.


Toi la vahiné...


----------



## tantoillane (15 Juin 2005)

ouuuuuuuhhhaaaaaaaaaa..................pppfffffff...........



bonne nuit tout le monde  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 10 h moins le quart c'est déjà trop pour moi     

pensez à mettre le micro en veille avant de vous endormir sur la souris      

:rateau:​ :rateau:​ :rateau:​


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Toi la vahiné...


sm en pagne et soutif noix de coco  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sm en pagne et soutif noix de coco  :love:



SM en soutif?!  Où ça


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Une personne bien intentionnée... m'a signalé que je serais bien dans ce post  Problème, si je sais ce qu'est un bar, je ne sais pas ce qu'est un floodeur  Donc je ne suis pas vraiment sur d'être à ma place....  J'ai lu le post en long en large et en travers... et franchement ces discussion de comptoir...  Je me demande si je ne vais pas aller au bistrot du coin écouter les pochards du coin 

En attendant me bois une petite mousse, mais si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer pour floodeur ? En MP pour pas encombrer ce forum de chose inutiles


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

le flood...


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

est une facon de poster...


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

sans retenue et sans avoir quelque chose de spécial à dire...


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

et la, tu es en plein dans le territoire des floodeurs impénitent


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

ca répond à ta question BenZine?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ca répond à ta question BenZine?



Ben, suis pas ûr d'avoir bien compris, est ce que tu pourrais m'expliquer plus longuement ??  Je comprend vite, mais faut m'expliquer longtemps ! 

Pourquoi tu envoies plusieurs posts ?? Tu as un problème ? Si tu veux je peux peut être t'aider suis très fort en html !


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

désolé, je floode pas moua


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

salut .. tout le monde ... alors combien de gramme ?


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

même pas 1! 
Je sirote mon verre tanquillement...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

bon qu'est ce que je me serre .. c'est pour desguster .. pourquoi pas un Oban 12 ans d'age .. non trop tard .. un seguret .. non trop tot .. je sais .. j'vais m'faire un icetea ..


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Au secour !!! je surf avec l'ibook de ma soeur !! je galère ! je sait meme pas installer un programme !!!   je me sent vraiment nul derrière l'écran... en plus y a pas de touche suppr pour supprimer direct !! faut glisser vers la corbeille ??? et c'est quoi .dmg ?   .DansMaGueule non ?   oulala... ben jsuis pas clair moi avec ça.... et je peut pas mettre safari en full screen ??? :rateau: franchement....      Trop dur pour moi le mac....  
Et les icones dans le dock... c'est des racourcis ? mais je sait pas moi !!!  En plus mon wallpaper change je sait pas pourquoi, Y a pleins de trucs qui on disparut !!! mes crochets ils sont ou ??? haaaaaa!!!! je suis pomééééééé !!!
y a pleins de ptits symboles bisard que je pige pas....et en plus ça chaffe autant que mon centrino avec le même bruit !!! (juste histoire de troller  )  :rateau: Bref... trop dur le mac pour un windowsien de naissance   
Un truc qui bug pas c'est pas familier pour moi !  Comment j'ai galéré pour me connecter à mon wifi alors qu'il suffisait de cliquer sur le machin airport, créer un réseau et rentrer sa clef wep !!!  C'est trop simple là !! et steve !! pense aux tordus comme moi stp ! 


Bref.... première soirée sur mac... trop dur


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

En plus il y a une icone qui se fout de moi !!! elle saute toute seule !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

Welcome to the real World Charlub!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

C'est horrible de se sentir nul comme ça...


----------



## yoffy (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> .... si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer pour floodeur ? ....


 Ce terme désigne le fait (ou l'action) d'envoyer une telle quantité de messages dans un canal ou une boîte à lettres, que celui ou celle-ci sera saturé(e) et deviendra inutilisable. C'est du terrorisme (virtuel ?). 

Signé : Google

Mais ici c'est le bar des flooders............nuance !


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir  Blog réactualisé


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est horrible de se sentir nul comme ça...


Mais non, mais non...
Ca rentre vite, tres vite 
et apres, pour bosser sur windows au taf, c'est dur :casse:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

c'est ouf .. quand on tape "google" dans google on trouve[size=-1]* 206 000 000 * de résultats ..   désolé c'est l'icetea y a de la peptine dedans ..[/size][size=-1][/size][size=-1]
[/size]


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

prends un cava, ca ira mieux apres :casse:


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> c'est ouf .. quand on tape "google" dans google on trouve[size=-1]* 206 000 000 * de résultats ..   désolé c'est l'icetea y a de la peptine dedans ..[/size][size=-1][/size][size=-1]
> [/size]


 Ouais heureusement ils sont pas con de se référencer eux même :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Franchement j'hésite... je doit trouver un acheteur pour mon pc portable avant de changer


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Ferais je une petite pointe de flood ce soir ? Je sais pas j'hésite...


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Franchement j'hésite... je doit trouver un acheteur pour mon pc portable avant de changer


 Toi aussi tu hésites  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Sur mon PC, quand ça plante je peut m'amuser à trouver pourquoi ! tandis que sur mac.... ça a pas l'air de planter... mais ça rame un peut de tps en tps


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> bon qu'est ce que je me serre ..


Hé coco, pour toi c'est un gini


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Mais là, je pense que je n'hésite plus en fait...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> C'est du terrorisme (virtuel ?).



Ben je ne comprend pas pourquoi on m'a dit de venir m'installer ici ?? :mouais: Suis pas un terroriste moi ! 
Enfin, si certains ont besoin d'un coup de main en html 1 suis à votre disposition !


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Hé coco, pour toi c'est un gini


 Moi aussi un tit gini :love: ça me ferait du bien à la gorge


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Franchement j'hésite... je doit trouver un acheteur pour mon pc portable avant de changer



Mosieur .. si vous aviez dénier lire ca, et ben vous ne vendriez pas votre pc portable .. non mais


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon PC, quand ça plante je peut m'amuser à trouver pourquoi ! tandis que sur mac.... ça a pas l'air de planter... mais ça rame un peut de tps en tps


 Ouais et encore... Je trouve que ça pourrait être largement pire au niveau ramage


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Elles finissent jamais de se moquer de moi les icones rebondissantes ???????


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

Je viens de finir mon verre de vin, je aller me laver les chicots et hop, au lit!
Demain, c'est ma première miniAES, faut que je sois en forme... 
 Amis de la nuit, bonne nuit


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Je parle tjs tout seul là ?


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi un tit gini :love: ça me ferait du bien à la gorge


non! pour toi c'est olympic, la boisson des Dieux


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de finir mon verre de vin, je aller me laver les chicots et hop, au lit!
> Demain, c'est ma première miniAES, faut que je sois en forme...
> Amis de la nuit, bonne nuit


 Bonne nuit


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> non! pour toi c'est olympic, la boisson des Dieux


 Wahouuuuu Je suis un dieu alors !!! Le dieu de quoi à ton avis ?


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

le nantais


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Demain, c'est ma première miniAES, faut que je sois en forme...


Moi aussi :love:

Je suis en pleine rédaction du MP pour demain! Si tu n'arrives pas à le lire ce soir, pense à regarder demain 

De toute j'ai ton téléphone

Bonne nuit


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Ça fait plaisir :love:


----------



## yoffy (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je parle tjs tout seul là ?


Oui ! ...et vous devez être 3 ou 4 dans ce cas .


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> le nantais


    :love:


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait plaisir :love:


Tu trouves aussi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

SI mac etait meilleur pk bill gates est plus riche 
Si mac etait meilleur pk tout le monde n'a t'il pas un mac 
Si mac etait meilleur pk aurait il besoin de faire de jolis computers 
Si mac etait meilleur pk on trouve rien 
Pk mac n'ont ils pas les serveurs web 
Pk mac n'ont ils pas le marché des PC GAMERS 
pk mac est si pauvre en bundle logiciel 
Pk mac a une souris a un seul bouton 'putain ils font chier' 
Pk mac est plus cher 
Pk mac n a pas de virus ??? normal tout le monde s'en fout de ce tout petit parc informatique qui n'attire l'interet de personne 


C'est méchant quand même !!!!


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! ...et vous devez être 3 ou 4 dans ce cas .


 Nan maintenant, je parle avec toi


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Wahouuuuu Je suis un dieu alors !!! Le dieu de quoi à ton avis ?


Du surf


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

techniquement parlant , si on prend en compte l'érosion du sol, les vents et les tonnes de poussiere que cela chari, combien de temsp il faut pour reboucher ca :


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Wahouuuuu Je suis un dieu alors !!! Le dieu de quoi à ton avis ?


 T'as pas répondu à ça Valoriel


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de finir mon verre de vin, je aller me laver les chicots et hop, au lit!
> Demain, c'est ma première miniAES, faut que je sois en forme...
> Amis de la nuit, bonne nuit



C'est quoi une minAES ??
désolé si je vous ennuie, j'essaie de me perfectionner en html 1.0


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

En tout cas le Gericom Supersonic PCI E me tente bien  centrino sonoma 1,83, 1Gà DDR2, 80 Go disque dur, graveur DVD dual, tuner TV.... :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

charlub


*PDF
POOOOOOOOOOOOOWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*​


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Du surf


 ah si en fait :love: Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi une minAES ??


c'est comme une AES mais en mini  
c'est l'gini :rose:


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi une minAES ??
> désolé si je vous ennuie, j'essaie de me perfectionner en html 1.0


 On est pas en langage html


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Ppppppdddddddddfffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :d


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Jsuis trop un traitre !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> techniquement parlant, si on prend en compte l'érosion du sol, les vents et les tonnes de poussiere que cela chari, combien de temsp il faut pour reboucher le trou?


Une pelle suffit


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> SI mac etait meilleur pk bill gates est plus riche
> Si mac etait meilleur pk tout le monde n'a t'il pas un mac
> Si mac etait meilleur pk aurait il besoin de faire de jolis computers
> Si mac etait meilleur pk on trouve rien
> ...


 Nan, ça montre juste qu'il y a pas bcp de gens intelligent !!!


----------



## yoffy (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi une minAES ??
> désolé si je vous ennuie, j'essaie de me perfectionner en html 1.0


Mais qu'est-ce ce html 1.0 ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce ce html 1.0 ?


C'étais avant le 2.0 je pense


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce ce html 1.0 ?


  je sais que c'est pas du javascript :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Bon, bonne nuit les floodeurs ! faut que je réfléchisse.... PC super équipé mais qui bug, ou Mac normal.....


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'étais avant le 2.0 je pense


 T'es sur que le 2 est après ?


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bonne nuit les floodeurs ! faut que je réfléchisse.... PC super équipé mais qui bug, ou Mac normal.....


 Je serais toi je prendrais un mac   :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je serais toi je prendrais un mec


Pourquoi, tu es dispo?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je serais toi je prendrais un mac   :rateau:


si j'étais moi aussi, mais bon... j'hésite


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Page 569 :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

tiens c'est vrai je me suis toujours posé la question ...exemple:
*je suis un floodeur* ... "un" il est devant ou derriere floodeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, tu es dispo?


Il fait même des fautes en citant !!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> si j'étais moi aussi, mais bon... j'hésite


 Soit toi même alors


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> tiens c'est vrai je me suis toujours posé la question ...exemple:
> *je suis un floodeur* ... "un" il est devant ou derriere floodeur ?


demande à Yoda !


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, tu es dispo?


 Nan et surtout pas pour un mec...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Une pelle suffit



*« Ne recherche point     l&#8217;éphémère bonheur dans la sécurité d&#8217;une vie établie, d&#8217;un luxe illusoire     qui t&#8217;éloigne du vrai combat qui est création permanente, dépassement sans     cesse dépassé. » *


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> demande à Yoda !


 Ouais il dirait "Un floodeur je suis" donc je pense pas que ça réponde à la question


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> *« Ne recherche point     l&#8217;éphémère bonheur dans la sécurité d&#8217;une vie établie, d&#8217;un luxe illusoire     qui t&#8217;éloigne du vrai combat qui est création permanente, dépassement sans     cesse dépassé. » *


 Et t'en penses quoi de l'univers ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

> *« Ne recherche point l&#8217;éphémère bonheur dans la sécurité d&#8217;une vie établie, d&#8217;un luxe illusoire qui t&#8217;éloigne du vrai combat qui est création permanente, dépassement sans cesse dépassé. »*


 ....... compliqué .. ici on floood  Benzéne ...


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ....... compliqué .. ici on floood  Benzéne ...


 Ouais, c'est pas du flood à deux balles...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> *« Ne recherche point     l?éphémère bonheur dans la sécurité d?une vie établie, d?un luxe illusoire     qui t?éloigne du vrai combat qui est création permanente, dépassement sans     cesse dépassé. » *


Cherche pas !!! l e plus chiant ici c'est moi !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

> Ouais il dirait "Un floodeur je suis" donc je pense pas que ça réponde à la question


Yoda, grande est ta capacité cognitive .. par opposition à ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur que le 2 est après ?



Oui, vous avez raison... le 2 est après, mais rien ne vaut une bonne maitrise du 1.0 avant de passer au 2.0... Je m'y efforce et je crois que je peux vous aider si vous avez besoin


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Je vais pas tarder à aller me coucher... :sleep:


----------



## yoffy (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> tiens c'est vrai je me suis toujours posé la question ...exemple:
> *je suis un floodeur* ... "un" il est devant ou derriere floodeur ?


A mon avis le dernier floodeur qui a floodé se retrouve en position de floodeur un et perd sa position dés qu'un autre floodeur l'a floodé !.....arrêtez moi si je dis une bêtise .


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Oui, vous avez raison... le 2 est après, mais rien ne vaut une bonne maitrise du 1.0 avant de passer au 2.0... Je m'y efforce et je crois que je peux vous aider si vous avez besoin


 C'est cool ça  merci


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juin 2005)

coucou


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

> A mon avis le dernier floodeur qui a floodé se retrouve en position de floodeur un et perd sa position dés qu'un autre floodeur l'a floodé !.....arrêtez moi si je dis une bêtise .


jusque là je te suis .. ta déduction donc ?


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis le dernier floodeur qui a floodé se retrouve en position de floodeur un et perd sa position dés qu'un autre floodeur l'a floodé !.....arrêtez moi si je dis une bêtise .


 Ouais, j'ai pas cette philosophie là du floodeur... Le floodeur est celui qui enchaine le plus de message en moins de temps possible... Qu'il soit premier ou pas n'a aucune importance


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

il sont vraiment bourrés 





			
				dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> bon qu'est ce que je me *serre* .. c'est pour *desguster* .. pourquoi pas un Oban 12 ans d'age .. non trop tard .. un seguret .. non trop tot .. je sais .. j'vais m'faire un icetea ..






			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> même pas 1!
> Je sirote mon verre *tanquillement*...


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> coucou


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

de toute facon les premier sont les derniers


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il sont vraiment bourrés


 Possible


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

la preuve


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> de toute facon les premier sont les derniers


 ça dépend des cas


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Quand tu fais le calcul, [sur un ton de mÈlopÈe] mÍme si on "frime" comme on appelle Áa en France... entre penser et dire, il y a un monde de diffÈrence parce que spirituellement, on est tous ensemble, ok ? Il y a un an, je t'aurais parlÈ de mes muscles.


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> la preuve


 Où ça ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

> Quand tu fais le calcul, [sur un ton de mÈlopÈe] mÍme si on "frime" comme on appelle Áa en France... entre penser et dire, il y a un monde de diffÈrence parce que spirituellement, on est tous ensemble, ok ? Il y a un an, je t'aurais parlÈ de mes muscles.


guiness is not good for you


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu fais le calcul, [sur un ton de mÈlopÈe] mÍme si on "frime" comme on appelle Áa en France... entre penser et dire, il y a un monde de diffÈrence parce que spirituellement, on est tous ensemble, ok ? Il y a un an, je t'aurais parlÈ de mes muscles.


 Ça a un rapport avec ma signature all different but alla together ? par contre tes muscles, je vois ce qu'ils foutent là... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> guiness is not good for you



C'était un extrait du Janclodotron !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Où ça ?


ben la .. regarde .. je suis l'dernier mais d'ici peut plus


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> guiness is not good for you


 Ça doit être ça


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ben la .. regarde .. je suis l'dernier mais d'ici peut plus


 Toi aussi t'as bu de la Guiness ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit être ça


c'est toujours ca


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'était un extrait du Janclodotron !!!!


 de qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

bon, je vais dormir... les microparticules de windows qui coulent dans mon sang me font souffrir qand je suis sur mac


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi t'as bu de la Guiness ?


moi Mossieur .. _lire la signature_ ...


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> c'est toujours ca


 Nan pas toujours !!! Il y a beaucoup de choses qui peuvent te faire écrire comme ça :love:


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais dormir... les microparticules de windows qui coulent dans mon sang me font souffrir qand je suis sur mac


 Arrête de parler de Windaube quand tu vas te coucher, ça donne des cauchemard :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> moi Mossieur .. _lire la signature_ ...


 j'ai lu et je comprend pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu et je comprend pas


désolé je peux pas t'aider .. moi non plus  ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de parler de Windaube quand tu vas te coucher, ça donne des cauchemard :rateau:


Biland de cette première soirée de mac... je dirais MacOsdaubX       J'ai plu de repères !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

2 fois que je me trompes de boutons ce soir... mais pas la prochaine fois


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juin 2005)

je suis fatigué, la tete qui tourne mais bon faut encore que je bosse à flux tendu!! :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu et je comprend pas


T'es un surfeur, on te demande pas de comprendre


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Biland de cette première soirée de mac... je dirais MacOsdaubX       J'ai plu de repères !!!!


 Ça reviendra


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> T'es un surfeur, on te demande pas de comprendre


 Parce que toi, t'as compris   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 2 fois que je me trompes de boutons ce soir... mais pas la prochaine fois


C'est pour moi que tu dis ça ? Je me disais aussi... rouge et vert, ca ne fait pas la paire !


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

J'ai plus de nez...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plus de nez...


on aurait préférer que t'ais plus d'mains


----------



## yoffy (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu et je comprend pas


Il veut sans doute faire valoir qu'il n'a pas été boulé par n'importe qui.....par exemple ,moi,il ne me cite pas  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> on aurait préférer que t'ais plus d'mains


 ah ? Merci pour ce compliment


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Il veut sans doute faire valoir qu'il n'a pas été boulé par n'importe qui.....par exemple ,moi,il ne me cite pas  :mouais:


 C'est débile !!! C'est pour ça que j'avais pas compris... En tout cas, c'est un bon moyen pour attirer les coup de boule


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

mais non .. c'etait pour simuler mon ivrognerie impliquant une méconnaissance totale de mes propres propos


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour moi que tu dis ça ? Je me disais aussi... rouge et vert, ca ne fait pas la paire !


tu vois je voulais etre sympa et une seule erreur d'inattention.. :d


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

je sens que j'vais dire une connerie : supermoquette, elle a quoi de spécial ta moquette ?


----------



## yoffy (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est débile !!! C'est pour ça que j'avais pas compris... En tout cas, c'est un bon moyen pour attirer les coup de boule


Tu parles ! c'est un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et il va bientôt se balader en schlapettes


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> mais non .. c'etait pour simuler mon ivrognerie impliquant une méconnaissance totale de mes propres propos


 là je comprend mieux


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles ! c'est un
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pourtant hier on s'était mis d'accord sur le fait que un nioube n'est nioube que si un autre nioube l'est moins que lui ..


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles ! c'est un
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Il a encore le temps quand même


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu vois je voulais etre sympa et une seule erreur d'inattention.. :d



Mais tu as été sympa... Sauf que maintenant, je me ballade avec une boule rouge et une boule verte !


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> pourtant hier on s'était mis d'accord sur le fait que un nioube n'est nioube que si un autre nioube l'est moins que lui ..


 Ouais mais y a toujours des exeptions aux règles


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> pourtant hier on s'était mis d'accord sur le fait que un nioube n'est nioube que si un autre nioube l'est moins que lui ..


nioube 



content?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine ? 

Nioube


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu as été sympa... Sauf que maintenant, je me ballade avec une boule rouge et une boule verte !


 Nan deux boules vertes !!!


----------



## yoffy (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> pourtant hier on s'était mis d'accord sur le fait que un nioube n'est nioube que si un autre nioube l'est moins que lui ..


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan deux boules vertes !!!



Tu ne vas pas me croire... mais en fait maintenant j'en ai 3... dur dur à porter, alors siouplait arrêtez


----------



## yoffy (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu as été sympa... Sauf que maintenant, je me ballade avec une boule rouge et une boule verte !


La verte c'est la droite et la rouge la gauche


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> BenZine ?
> 
> Nioube



Non, il y a plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que moi  !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

moi j'm'identifie à valoriel alors je vais faire comme lui .. je vais donné l'heure :
23 h 35


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Non, il y a plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


qui ? cite ? 


c'est benzine le plus nioube, c'est benzine le plus nioube, c'est benzine le plus nioube, :love:


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne vas pas me croire... mais en fait maintenant j'en ai 3... dur dur à porter, alors siouplait arrêtez


 héhéhé  T'inquiètes pas je recommencerais pas :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> La verte c'est la droite et la rouge la gauche



3 boules vertes... j'ai perdu le nord !!


----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Ça y est ? Il suffit que je poste plus et c'est mort ? :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juin 2005)

Oui on t'attendai pour reprendre !!!    :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

> Ça y est ? Il suffit que je poste plus et c'est mort ?


ben non ... la preuve ... 

edit : et merde ..


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> moi j'm'identifie à valoriel alors je vais faire comme lui, je donne l'heure


Ben ya encore du boulot 

nioube


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ben non ... la preuve ...
> 
> edit : et merde ..



Va falloir être plus rapide que ça !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est ? Il suffit que je poste plus et c'est mort ? :rateau:



Désolé, mais suis super occupé sur un autre post... je risque le ban  Ca serait vraiment con alors que je viens juste de passer membre !  J'essaie de défendre ma position, mais elle devient de plus en plus intenable ! help


----------



## yoffy (15 Juin 2005)




----------



## Franswa (15 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui on t'attendais pour reprendre !!!    :love:


 Merci Stagazer


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

23 h 56


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> 23 h 56


Le bar des flooders ferme à minuit ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Juin 2005)

non , mais celui des user de la nuit ouvre ..


----------



## valoriel (16 Juin 2005)

:sleep: :sleep:

@u revoir les floodeurs 





_ps: robertav si ça t'intéresse, j'ai un partiel de chimie demain ​_


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> qui ? cite ?
> 
> 
> c'est benzine le plus nioube, c'est benzine le plus nioube, c'est benzine le plus nioube, :love:



le pauvre , il va finir par le savoir 
 :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> non , mais celui des user de la nuit ouvre ..



Oui mais on m'a dit que je ne pouvais pas flloder sur le bar de la nuit


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais on m'a dit que je ne pouvais pas flooder sur le bar de la nuit


ah non on n'y floode pas sous peine de boule rouge de finn !! super dangereux!!  

sur le fil de la nuit c'est l'humeur de la nuit , c'est le theme .. du sommeil :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ah non on n'y floode pas sous peine de boule rouge de finn !! super dangereux!!
> 
> sur le fil de la nuit c'est l'humeur de la nuit , c'est le theme .. du sommeil :sleep:



Ok... je vais lancer une expérience... mais pas sur le fil de la nuit !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> je sens que j'vais dire une connerie : supermoquette, elle a quoi de spécial ta moquette ?



C'est de la bonne


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

je note dans mon carnet a coup'd'boules rouges


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

qu'est-ce que ca te va bien ce petit © dans le cheveux supermoquettounet


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2005)

'lut maiwen 

pas d'exam aujourd'hui ?


----------



## duracel (16 Juin 2005)

Salut tous,
ce matin, ce sera un expresso, sans sucre avec un glaçon.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que ca te va bien ce petit © dans le cheveux supermoquettounet


va bosser


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> 'lut maiwen
> 
> pas d'exam aujourd'hui ?


anglais à 14h ...


donc pas bosser


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

well well well


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

merde mon compte va être effacé


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde mon compte va être effacé


pourquoi ? ... tu as une influence très négative sur nous mais ça ...


----------



## Gregg (16 Juin 2005)

Coucou a toutes et tous , maiwen tu as pas une épreuve aujourd'hui ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> anglais à 14h ...
> 
> 
> donc pas bosser



Et après, çà s'étonne de se planter


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et après, çà s'étonne de se planter


pas en anglais  y'a pas besoin de réviser pour cette matière


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Juin 2005)

hello MacGe


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas en anglais  y'a pas besoin de réviser pour cette matière




je me souviens des 8 premières question 

"répondez en français"


----------



## MrStone (16 Juin 2005)

salut tlm


----------



## duracel (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> donc pas bosser



Bravo, belle mentalité.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas en anglais  y'a pas besoin de réviser pour cette matière


C'est clair, si tu te contente de çà :  :rateau: _my taylor is rich and my flowers are beautifull_


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, si tu te contente de çà :  :rateau: _my taylor is rich and my flowers are beautifull_


mais non , j'ai un bon niveau en anglais, alors comme c'est un texte qu'on n'a pas étudié en cours ... pas de raison de réviser ...

ps : y'a qu'un "l" à beautiful ...


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2005)

Ah ? bah tant pis alors : tu sais, je me contente de brochures techniques et on trouve pas souvent _beautiful_ dedans


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? bah tant pis alors : tu sais, je me contente de brochures techniques et on trouve pas souvent _beautiful_ dedans


tu devrais passer à autre chose


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

Sur ce ... je vais prendre ma douche ... et j'ai super mal entre l'épaule et le cou droit ...  :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2005)

Ben : le petit IBM illustré en 486.875 tomes, çà se lit pas comme çà


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben : le petit IBM illustré en 486.875 tomes, çà se lit pas comme çà


même pas quelques photos de femmes entre les pages ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2005)

Ben non :mouais:






















pour çà, y a le net


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben non :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


obsaday ! 


















mec ...  :mouais:


----------



## MrStone (16 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben : le petit IBM illustré en 486.875 tomes, çà se lit pas comme çà



Pratique pour caler toute une collection d'armoires bancales


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2005)

Même pas : c'est toi qui en a parlé la première


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Pratique pour caler toute une collection d'armoires bancales



Ben faut ce qu'il faut


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen l'hydre a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce ... je vais prendre ma douche ... et j'ai super mal entre l'épaule et le cou droit ...  :rose:



Et les cous gauche et central, ça va ?


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et les cous gauche et central, ça va ?


oui oui eux ils vont très bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Juin 2005)

bien le bonjour les floodeurs du pilier du bar ... belle journée n'est ce pas ? un ciel de provence ensoleillé , un ch'tit mistral qui vous ébouriffe la chevelure et vous plante une poussiere dans l'oeil .. rahh la belle journée ...


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> bien le bonjour les floodeurs du pilier du bar ... belle journée n'est ce pas ? un ciel de provence ensoleillé , un ch'tit mistral qui vous ébouriffe la chevelure et vous plante une poussiere dans l'oeil .. rahh la belle journée ...


va voir ailleurs si on est dans le thread des petits bonheur toi   naméo


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> va voir ailleurs si on est dans le thread des petits bonheur toi   naméo


j'me fait agresser parce que je dis gentillement bonjour .. non mais  .. maiwen .. révise ..


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> j'me fait agresser parce que je dis gentillement bonjour .. non mais  .. maiwen .. révise ..


lis les posts d'avant, pour l'anglais pas besoin de réviser ...

tu veux pouvoir dire que tu as été boulé rouge par maiwen ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> lis les posts d'avant, pour l'anglais pas besoin de réviser ...
> tu veux pouvoir dire que tu as été boulé rouge par maiwen ?



je crois qu'on est parti du mauvais pieds ce matin ... reprenons :
bien le bonjour maiwen, comment ca va ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

Hello


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'on est parti du mauvais pieds ce matin ... reprenons :
> bien le bonjour maiwen, comment ca va ?


moi très bien ... tu pensais le contraire ?   

ps: je persiste à penser qu'un peu de rouge avec le vert, ça fait joli  


cor


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi très bien ... tu pensais le contraire ?
> ps: je persiste à penser qu'un peu de rouge avec le vert, ça fait joli



nooon, j'viens juste de changer ma signature ;...


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

pour toi le bonhomme bleu qui nous regarde : non, non, non je ne le dirai pas   ... peut-être un jour


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

Tu vas bien maiwen ?


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas bien maiwen ?


très bien et toi ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ps: je persiste à penser qu'un peu de rouge avec le vert, ça fait joli


Tout à fait


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait


vi vi vi , ça fait festif


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

Merci moi aussi, je crois que la vie va beaucoup mieux ces temps-ci


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

poussez vous ..vla le plus beau...


----------



## Gregg (16 Juin 2005)

Vous allez bien ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ps: je persiste à penser qu'un peu de rouge avec le vert, ça fait joli



*e persiste à penser qu'un peu de rouge dans une verre*
ça fait du bien



 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> poussez vous ..vla le plus beau...



:mouais:


----------



## yvos (16 Juin 2005)

salut, ça floode tranquille ici


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *e persiste à penser qu'un peu de rouge dans une verre*
> ça fait du bien
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> va voir ailleurs si on est dans le thread des petits bonheur toi   naméo




tu est en forme maiwen :love:


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

putain les gens now ils s'expriment en smiley...c'est abusé!..


----------



## yvos (16 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> putain les gens now ils s'expriment en smiley...c'est abusé!..


 
trop dur la vie


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est en forme maiwen :love:


oui très


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> trop dur la vie



c'est clair!....
la réduction du sens du monde a des 'icones 'risque de serieusement pauperiser la séduction du verbe et le charme des choses!
té po daccord?


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

putain j'suis quand meme un gros philosophe moi..comparé a vous!....spo de la gnognote ske j'dis!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :sleep:
> _ps: robertav si ça t'intéresse, j'ai un partiel de chimie demain ​_




et c'est une heure  pour aller se coucher ??????     

pas tres sage tout cela  :mouais: .......enfin   




alors , est que tu as eu le dessus  a cette sorciere de  chimie?    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> spo de la gnognote ske j'dis!



SMS staïle powaaaaa  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce ... je vais prendre ma douche ... et j'ai super mal entre l'épaule et le cou droit ...  :rose:






2 cous ?????     

me dis pas que tu as aussi un cou gauche !!!!!


----------



## yvos (16 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair!....
> la réduction du sens du monde a des 'icones 'risque de serieusement pauperiser la séduction du verbe et le charme des choses!
> té po daccord?


 
ouais, je suis d'accord à fond, vas-y, recadre-les à coups de menhir ces floodeurs invétérés


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 2 cous ?????
> 
> me dis pas que tu as aussi un cou gauche !!!!!


mais si ...    tu as le côté gauche et le côté droit ... ça donne un cou droit et un ... rev... cou gauche


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui très




ça tombe bien, moi aussi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me dis pas que tu as aussi un cou gauche !!!!!



pas de politique sur les forums


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas de politique sur les forums


à ce propos, vous remarquerez que j'ai mal au cou droit ... mon cou gauche va très bien ... alors niveau politique c'est pas super fiable ... enfin bon je dis ça ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

je vais voir mon poulet:
je l'aime bien grillé mais pas cramé !!!!!


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

tu parle de mon auguste et toureiffelesque pilon?
je ne l'avais jamais entrevu...a priori..comme une arme de bat!..
mais why not...j'vais réfléchir...y'a matiere a creuser!


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tu parle de mon auguste et toureiffelesque pilon?
> je ne l'avais jamais entrevu...a priori..comme une arme de bat!..
> mais why not...j'vais réfléchir...y'a matiere a creuser!


chuuuuuuuut écoute les mouettes ...


----------



## yvos (16 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tu parle de mon auguste et toureiffelesque pilon?
> je ne l'avais jamais entrevu...a priori..comme une arme de bat!..
> mais why not...j'vais réfléchir...y'a matiere a creuser!


 
ramage, plumage, corbeau, renard, tout ça quoi...


camembert


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'aimerais bien 
etre en face de quelqun et lui envoyer une verre d'eau bien fraiche a la figure ..... :mouais:


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuuuuut écoute les mouettes ...



bis carotte!


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuuuuut écoute les mouettes ...


oui, ça détend bien...


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'aimerais bien
> etre en face de quelqun et lui envoyer une verre d'eau bien fraiche a la figure ..... :mouais:


    je peux me joindre à toi ?


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ramage, plumage, corbeau, renard, tout ça quoi...
> 
> 
> camembert



c'est une suite logique ou faut trouver un intrus?
tain tu réhausses le niveau toi!..
j'vais y réfléchir ce soir apres une petite décontraction!


----------



## yvos (16 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est une suite logique ou faut trouver un intrus?
> tain tu réhausses le niveau toi!..
> j'vais y réfléchir ce soir apres une petite décontraction!


 
en plus, c'est même pas écrit en sms, ça t'épate, hein?..


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'aimerais bien
> etre en face de quelqun et lui envoyer une verre d'eau bien fraiche a la figure ..... :mouais:


Et pourquoi pas un verre de vinaigre ?


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'aimerais bien
> etre en face de quelqun et lui envoyer une verre d'eau bien fraiche a la figure ..... :mouais:



c'est un fantasme ?


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas un verre de vinaigre ?



tu devrais pas etre en train de t'entrainer pour ton karaoké de samedi soir toi?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas un verre de vinaigre ?





qund on fait un tel geste on doit le faire en toute elegance et pureté !!


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ramage, plumage, corbeau, renard, tout ça quoi...
> 
> 
> camembert


carrément ouais!...
change rien! t'es au top!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais pas etre en train de t'entrainer pour ton karaoké de samedi soir toi?


>Non c'est vendredi.


----------



## Universe player (16 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est un fantasme ?


J'espère que non parce que c'est un peu moyen comme fantasme...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

bah alors t'es pas en train de chasser le troll toi??!!


----------



## Universe player (16 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> bah alors t'es pas en train de chasser le troll toi??!!


 
Ben moi j'ai placé l'hameçon j'attends qu'il morde...


----------



## yvos (16 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'ai placé l'hameçon j'attends qu'il morde...


 
mordu


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juin 2005)

J'ai même pas pu flooder ce matin, trop de taf 
Je vais essayer de me rattraoer c't'aprem, mais c'est pas gagné...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

*a tableeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!*   

*bon app !!!! :love: ​*


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai même pas pu flooder ce matin, trop de taf
> Je vais essayer de me rattraoer c't'aprem, mais c'est pas gagné...


peux pas cet aprèm  :mouais:


----------



## Universe player (16 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mordu


 
Oh à mon avis le troll dont on parle est bien pire que tous ceux que vous avez vu réunis..


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai même pas pu flooder ce matin, trop de taf
> Je vais essayer de me rattraoer c't'aprem, mais c'est pas gagné...



salut mon topo!
merci pour ton mp!..
ca m'a bouleversé la couane!...


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juin 2005)

ben tu vois, c'est pas dur d'etre sympa avec ton prochain...   D


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ben tu vois, c'est pas dur d'etre sympa avec ton prochain...   D


sauf que t'es pas son prochain mais son précédent ...


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sauf que t'es pas son prochain mais son précédent ...


 
son précedent 

Le prochain, dans la bible, c'est l'Autre...


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sauf que t'es pas son prochain mais son précédent ...



laurent ruquier?
tu officies aussi sur macgé?.
tu feras un gazou gazou a cet imbécile de steevy de ma part!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> peux pas cet aprèm  :mouais:


r-v avec Gregg ?


----------



## Universe player (16 Juin 2005)

Tu ne convoiteras pas non plus la femme de ton prochain


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Oh à mon avis le troll dont on parle est bien pire que tous ceux que vous avez vu réunis..




tu leur as pas montre???!!  :affraid: 

allez voir la les mecs, ca vaut le coup... 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102553


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> son précedent
> 
> Le prochain, dans la bible, c'est l'Autre...


c'était de l'humour ...  :mouais: 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> r-v avec Gregg ?


pathétique ... j'ai mon épreuve d'anglais spèce de ...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pathétique ... j'ai mon épreuve d'anglais spèce de ...


...bastard ?


----------



## Universe player (16 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tu leur as pas montre???!!  :affraid:
> 
> allez voir la les mecs, ca vaut le coup...
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102553



Oui c'est vrai j'aurais dû mettre le lien pour qu'ils comprennent mieux...
Faites attention c'est de la haute voltige...Ce troll là il a une bonne tête de vainqueur...


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...bastard ?



moi j'srais toi je me laisserais pas traiter de 'dirty old bitch'...
Te laisse pas faire supermoumoute!...
j'suis dans les parages si t'as besoin d'aide pour rosser cette maraude, mon baton au poing!


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sauf que t'es pas son prochain mais son précédent ...


 


			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était de l'humour ... :mouais:


 
Désolé, j'avais pas compris...
Il manquait juste un piti smiley


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, j'avais pas compris...
> Il manquait juste un piti smiley


je suis en panne de smiley là ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Juin 2005)

Je pars à l'école, a+ les floodeurs


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2005)

bon@ table :love:


----------



## Universe player (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis en panne de smiley là ...



:hein::rateau::rose::mouais::sleep::love:

Tiens sert toi si ça peut t'aider


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juin 2005)

il te manque ceux la : :king: :casse: 
et surement d'autres...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi j'srais toi je me laisserais pas traiter de 'dirty old bitch'...
> Te laisse pas faire supermoumoute!...
> j'suis dans les parages si t'as besoin d'aide pour rosser cette maraude, mon baton au poing!


A mon age on ne rosse plus, on regarde en sirotant une bière


----------



## Universe player (16 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> il te manque ceux la : :king: :casse:
> et surement d'autres...



Oui mais si j'avais dû tous les mettre j'y serais encore...


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> :hein::rateau::rose::mouais::sleep::love:
> 
> Tiens sert toi si ça peut t'aider


quelle faute de goût ... toutes ces couleurs ça va pas du tout ensemble


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A mon age on ne rosse plus, on regarde en sirotant une bière




je t'accompagne...... si tu changes de film


----------



## Universe player (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quelle faute de goût ... toutes ces couleurs ça va pas du tout ensemble



Et voila, on veut rendre service et voila comment on est remercié..


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juin 2005)

Juste le temps de fumer une clope et reprends le taf  A d'ta l'heure, floodez bien!


----------



## Universe player (16 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Juste le temps de fumer une clope et reprends le taf  A d'ta l'heure, floodez bien!



Bonne clope et bon travail !!!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je t'accompagne...... si tu changes de film


Ok alors un bon porno : la guerre des étoiles


----------



## Universe player (16 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ok alors un bon porno : la guerre des étoiles



Euh  ça dépend quel episode


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ok alors un bon porno : la guerre des étoiles




mieux   

le montage video de bioman : comunion de ses neveux sur musique de cloclo !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

pourquoi depuis que je suis passée sous tiger j'ai plus une new fenetre me preveant que j'ai reçu un mp ?   

pourtant :


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mieux
> 
> le montage video de bioman : comunion de ses neveux sur musique de cloclo !!!




_ça s'en va et ça reviens ...  _


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi depuis que je suis passée sous tiger j'ai plus une new fenetre me preveant que j'ai reçu un mp ?
> 
> pourtant :




tout simplement pasque t'as pas recu de mp!
moi aussi je me posais la meme question!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

j'adôoooooooore entendre les hommes parler sans savoir .....


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'adôoooooooore entendre les hommes parler sans savoir .....



t'adores les hommes tout court.
c'est pour ça que tu m'aimes pas!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi depuis que je suis passée sous tiger j'ai plus une new fenetre me preveant que j'ai reçu un mp ?
> 
> pourtant :


Benjamin a désactivé cette fonction depuis que le forum tourne sur un XServe.


----------



## MrStone (16 Juin 2005)

C'est quand qu'on mange ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin a désactivé cette fonction depuis que le forum tourne sur un XServe.




merci    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'adores les hommes tout court.
> c'est pour ça que tu m'aimes pas!




j'aimes les hommes , les femmes , le bi , les homos et meme les animaux....
s'il savent rester a leur place


----------



## yvos (16 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Oh à mon avis le troll dont on parle est bien pire que tous ceux que vous avez vu réunis..


 
ouais, bof, l'hameçon, c'est plutôt le troll qui le pose   ...je dis ça, je dis rien..

vu qu'à chaque fois, il y a bien 254839 macusers pour vouloir démontrer, redémontrer la supériorité de tel ou tel truc, démonter les arguments un par un, en cinquente versions différentes  ...bref, beaucoup d'investissement perso pour pas grand chose...  
Vous vous faites du mal pour rien...si le troll aime bien sa bouse, tant mieux.

Cela dit, c'est un très bon exercice de rhétorique et d'argumentation. 

au fait, t'as réservé ton macintel


----------



## yvos (16 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand qu'on mange ?


 
heu  ..


ils ont un très bon gratin dauphinois, au self
:love:  




le stupeflip krou sème la terrrrrreeeuuuuur


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juin 2005)

salut....:sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juin 2005)

Stook
Bien dormi ? 

Pfff, trop de taf, c'est pas humain... 
Bon, j'y retourne,


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juin 2005)

oui, couché tres tard...levé tres tard....

mais depuis que je suis debout je cherche de qui rezba parle dans son post là 
j'ai bô chercher, je trouve pas....

bon boulot, Le_Magic....
je retourne a mes recherches...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais depuis que je suis debout je cherche de qui rezba parle dans son post là
> j'ai bô chercher, je trouve pas....



c'est normal   

il a fait une erreur: il voulait le mettre dans macBidouille


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est normal
> 
> il a fait une erreur: il voulait le mettre dans macBidouille



oui, ce doit etre ça...  ....
en tout cas, il faudrait stargazer, pour verifier si toutes les brebis sont dans le pré...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juin 2005)

haaaa.....j'ai enfin trouvé le Banni du jour ...... 
par contre, y a un bug, ou c'est nouveau, au lieu d'y avoir marqué Banni des forums, il garde son titre habituel...  

bon, je vais aller faire un tour ....


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juin 2005)

on peut savoir qui c'est


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aimes les hommes , les femmes , le bi , les homos et meme les animaux....
> s'il savent rester a leur place




Tu veux dire lorsqu'ils ne jouent pas au houla hop ?  






PS : Bonjour à toutes et à tous  Un petit clin d'oeil en passant mais je ne reste pas  Amusez-vous bien


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> on peut savoir qui c'est



le smileys "" dans mon post precedent est un lien....mais ne le repete pas....  

salut, a ce soir...


----------



## tantoillane (16 Juin 2005)

trop drôle ta petite scène avec la lampe TibomonG4   :love:  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais ne le repete pas....
> 
> salut, a ce soir...


Je ne le repeterais pas... 

C'est con, il est marrant lui


----------



## MrStone (16 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu  ..
> 
> 
> ils ont un très bon gratin dauphinois, au self
> ...




Ah, trop tard pour le dauphinois... les patates doivent être toutes dessechées 


Au fait, il est sorti l'album du Krou, non ?


----------



## yvos (16 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ah, trop tard pour le dauphinois... les patates doivent être toutes dessechées
> 
> 
> Au fait, il est sorti l'album du Krou, non ?


 
yep, j'suis tombé dessus par hasard hier soir sur l'itms, du coup, j'écoute le krou à fond les ballons depuis. 


disons que cet album est assez...  nauséabond..:mouais: :love:  (moins surprenant que le premier, bien sûr)..


----------



## MrStone (16 Juin 2005)

Nauséabond ? avec du gros rouge qui tache, ou bien... ?

Faut que j'écoute... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS : Bonjour à toutes et à tous  Un petit clin d'oeil en passant mais je ne reste pas  Amusez-vous bien


----------



## yvos (16 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Nauséabond ? avec du gros rouge qui tache, ou bien... ?
> 
> Faut que j'écoute... :love:


 
"du bon gros son qui crache,
qui arrache qui tache, 
comme du bon trash"

"sinon, le camping, c'est sympa entre alisée et madonna :love: "


----------



## MrStone (16 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> "du bon gros son qui crache,
> qui arrache qui tache,
> comme du bon trash"
> 
> "sinon, le camping, c'est sympa entre alisée et madonna :love: "




je sens que je vais adorer :love:


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

re  voilà, je reviens de mon épreuve de 3 heures d'anglais ... un peu cours quand même ... mais c'était bien


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2005)

Mieux que l'histoire-géo ?


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mieux que l'histoire-géo ?


évidemment ... l'histoire-géo j'ai foiré ... ça ne peut qu'être mieux ... mais ça sera bien mieux


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juin 2005)

Je rentre du boulot, je me change et je pars pour ma première miniAes :rose: :love:


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

kikouuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre du boulot, je me change et je pars pour ma première miniAes :rose: :love:



indiana jones c'est oui oui a la plage a coté de toi!


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> kikouuuuuuuuuuuuu!



Tu t'es enfin trouvé un avatar toi...
Dis moi, tu es toujours comique ou seulement dans le bar des floodeurs


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juin 2005)

pas tres funky cet avatar....tu aurais pu faire un effort....


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> évidemment ... l'histoire-géo j'ai foiré ... ça ne peut qu'être mieux ... mais ça sera bien mieux



Et à priori c'est pas ici que tu vas faire des progrés.

Je serais trés étonné si tu me disais n'avoir jamais rencontré quelqu'un qui te dise qu'il y a un temps pour tout...(le boulot, la déconne, les forums...) vraiment trés étonné.


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et à priori c'est pas ici que tu vas faire des progrés.
> 
> Je serais trés étonné si tu me disais n'avoir jamais rencontré quelqu'un qui te dise qu'il y a un temps pour tout...(le boulot, la déconne, les forums...) vraiment trés étonné.



tu deviens de plus en plus paternaliste mon cher sonny....
vivement que tu prennes un chien...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu deviens de plus en plus paternaliste mon cher sonny....
> vivement que tu prennes un chien...



J'en ai déjà eu un.

Je l'ai filé il me petait les burnes..


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu deviens de plus en plus paternaliste mon cher sonny....
> vivement que tu prennes un chien...



D'autre part, ose prétendre que j'ai tort ??!!!


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et à priori c'est pas ici que tu vas faire des progrés.
> 
> Je serais trés étonné si tu me disais n'avoir jamais rencontré quelqu'un qui te dise qu'il y a un temps pour tout...(le boulot, la déconne, les forums...) vraiment trés étonné.


ben je vois pas pourquoi tu dis ça


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part, ose prétendre que j'ai tort ??!!!



surement pas, tu as tout a fait raison....
et pour le chien aussi, c'est pete coui***....


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben je vois pas pourquoi tu dis ça



CQFD...


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juin 2005)

coucou


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juin 2005)

quel est votre programme du soir les amis ??


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Partouze...


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juin 2005)

n'emmene pas ta guillotine .. tu risquerais de te tromper et de te circoncir


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Ma guillotine s'arrête au format lonsdale...

Donc rien à criandre point de vue circoncision.


----------



## iDiot (16 Juin 2005)

Hello les gens 

Pogramme du soir? Un peu trainé dans le bar... finir "Les vacances de Mr Hulot" et un 'ro dodo   

Demain, oral en maths... la galére et merde et merdeee...  :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juin 2005)

ah maitre sonny .. toujours au top!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juin 2005)

au fait tu as combien de gens à ta partouze pré estivale?


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ma guillotine s'arrête au format lonsdale...
> 
> Donc rien à criandre point de vue circoncision.



t'as fini de te bidouiller le callebut toi?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> au fait tu as combien de gens à ta partouze pré estivale?



Attends je vais compter les jambes, aprés y aura qu'à diviser...


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Attends je vais compter les jambes, aprés y aura qu'à diviser...


mm tu divises à nouveau avec ta guillotine???  pas etre pratique ça :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

ben , me voilà......

fiston avait un test pour les debutants au consevatoire pour suivre une formation de percussion a 18h (seconde choix, le premier est le piano)

on arrive a 17h45 , il y a du monde mais ça va.....
des parents continuent arriver avec leur marmaille apres moi

a bout de 20/25 minutes une petite et jeune femme se pointe
tout le monde se rue devant la porte , pas moi

tulmonde sauf moi a l'air de savoir que cette personne est la prof et que donc c' est elle qui va  faire passer le test .....3 minutes par enfants

premiere deception : il y a 23 demande et seulement 8 seront selectionnés

seconde deception : les gamins presents n'ont pas l'air , mais vraiment pas , d'etre de VRAI deboutant comme c'est le cas pour mon fils qui n'as jamais suivi des cours de musique


le temp passe .... 19h..... 

bioman commence a desesperer , on entend les gamins qui passsent jouer , ceci confirme nos doutes, ils sont loins d'etre de vrai debutants

moi je suis agacé , les enfants en attente font un bucan pas possible, les meres semblant pas voir ou entendre leur chere progeniture, ne disent rien 

19h30 il reste 10/12 personnes, je dis a mon fils d'aller devant la porte et d'entrer quand celui qui est dedans il sortira

2 autres gamins passent, poussant fiston sans pincettes 

je vois noir mais je me tais encore pour le moment, je m'approche  devant la porte
et je jettes des regards noirs sur ces gamins insolents......une mere dis a un moment
"aprés c'est a toi, tu as bien revisé ?"

je la regarde et je lui dis plutot sechement que tout le monde attends 
et d'avoir la poitesse de respecter l'ordre des arrivants

cette petasse en sclapettes et qui n'a du avoir vu le coiffeur ni une douche depuis longtemp m'a repondu que justement apres c'etait le tour de son fils

je me tais mais une mamy , retorque que c'est a elle .... son gamin (10 ans environ ) tape avec son gros pieds celui de mon fils qui avec son petit 30 commence a boiter les larmes aux yeux .....je me tais encore , jusqu'a que il lui refile un coup poing dans le ventre...

là je ne le  ferme plus   , j'ai attrappé le gamin par les epaules et je lui ai demandé s'il ne voulait pas essayer sur moi.....sa mamy se tait mais la petasse dis 
"mais dis donc vous , comment on peut etre aussi mechante et aggressive , c'est un gamin, on peut lui parler sur un autre ton!! "

encore plus sechement je ai dit que j'etais la pour faire paser un test a mon fils , pas pour apprendre l'educations aux enfants dont les parents sont defaillant et sur ce
elle m'a  repondu "c'est ne pas mon fils et puis  vous savez qui je suis pour me parler sur ce ton ?"

"pas du tout madame et cela c'est la derniere de mes preoccupations  " !!!!!!!!!!!!

la porte s'ouvre et elle fait rentrer de force son gamin ......pourtant elle est une de dernieres a etre arrivé avec la mamy et on est encore une dixaine a attendre.....

la mamy passe aussi , ben , je vais pas quand meme l'attrapper par les cheveux non ?

enfin fiston rentre ......
il sort avec un grand sourire et il a dit que il a fait tout correctement........
cela nous redonne espoir et le sourire

maintenant on attends la fin du mois pour voir les selections


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Attends je vais compter les jambes, aprés y aura qu'à diviser...



Fais nous croire que tu marches sur trois pattes aussi...
aller...akchionne...
t'es killé..
raouste..


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Hello les gens
> 
> Pogramme du soir? Un peu trainé dans le bar... finir "Les vacances de Mr Hulot" et un 'ro dodo
> 
> Demain, oral en maths... la galére et merde et merdeee...  :rateau:



Ah les maths ... C'est bien ça, les maths ... Je t'envierais presque


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , me voilà......
> 
> fiston avait un test pour les debutants au consevatoire pour suivre une formation de percussion a 18h (seconde choix, le premier est le piano)
> 
> ...




tu peux réexpliquer?
j'ai pas tout compris..
merci!


----------



## iDiot (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Attends je vais compter les jambes, aprés y aura qu'à diviser...




Et si un unijambiste s'est glissé dans le groupe?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Fais nous croire que tu marches sur trois pattes aussi...
> aller...akchionne...
> t'es killé..
> raouste..




*Met toi donc*
à quatre pattes que Sonny te compte...


 :sleep:


----------



## iDiot (16 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ah les maths ... C'est bien ça, les maths ... Je t'envierais presque



Je te légue ma place volontier   

_Y a des sadomaso dans ce monde je vous jure _


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

Robertav, tu es sure que tu n'es pas tombée dans un cours pour enfant dont les parents son débutants ?  :mouais:   


 :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Met toi donc*
> à quatre pattes que Sonny te compte...
> 
> 
> :sleep:


le baisser de futal façon  sonny va etre d'actualité  :rateau: aux abris!


----------



## iDiot (16 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



Hello Cor 

 jolie Maïwen


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Met toi donc*
> à quatre pattes que Sonny te compte...
> 
> 
> :sleep:


La seule chose qu'il va compter avec moi, ton sonny boy, c'est le nombre de coups de pieds (a cinq cent euros la paire) dont je vais gourmander son posterieur.


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Hello Cor
> 
> jolie Maïwen


iDiot


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , me voilà......
> 
> fiston avait un test pour les debutants au consevatoire pour suivre une formation de percussion a 18h (seconde choix, le premier est le piano)
> 
> ...



Ah la France profonde !!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> La seule chose qu'il va compter avec moi, ton sonny boy, c'est le nombre de coups de pieds (a cinq cent euros la paire) dont je vais gourmander son posterieur.



Moi je l'aime bien...


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l'aime bien...


ton postérieur ou derennes ?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Mon postérieur je l'aime c'est sur...

Mais le petit Derennes est bien, il a quelques petites expressions que j'apprécie..

Gourmander... par exemple.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juin 2005)

*Ce bar à flood*
n'est décidément plus ce qu'il était....


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ton postérieur ou derennes ?



Au fait, c'est ta claquounette que tu viens réclamer ?


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, c'est ta claquounette que tu viens réclamer ?


j'ai eu déjà  :rateau:


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

Maiwen...pf..c'est core une simili-bretonne ça!...avec un nom pareil...


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, c'est ta claquounette que tu viens réclamer ?


toi aussi t'es un spécialiste de la levrette claquée?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu déjà  :rateau:



C'est comme les coups de marteaux, ça fait du bien quand ça s'arrête...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi t'es un spécialiste de la levrette claquée?



Un spécialiste non, mais j'ai une petite expérience de la chose...

Et j'aime beaucoup Yann Moix...


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

pom pom pom pom!

c'est la fete ici!


----------



## Xman (16 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Et si un unijambiste s'est glissé dans le groupe?



Ah....ça me fait penser à quelque chose, moi !!   

ça va les filles ?  


...mais à quoi celà peut-il me faire penser.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

cool ta signature Xman...
mais a la place de "la reine" j'aurais plutot mis "moi le c.."
ce serait un brin plus impertinent, non?


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> cool ta signature Xman...
> mais a la place de "la reine" j'aurais plutot mis "moi le c.."
> ce serait un brin plus impertinent, non?


bourg la Reine c'est une ville mossieur


----------



## Xman (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bourg la Reine c'est une ville mossieur



  au moins toi, maiwen, tu comprends ma finesse d'esprit


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bourg la Reine c'est une ville mossieur




ouais ouais, t'habites Bourg la Reine, ou Choisy le Roi?

Prendez moi pour un illaitret!!  :rateau:


----------



## Xman (16 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouais ouais, t'habites Bourg la Reine, ou Choisy le Roi?
> 
> Prendez moi pour un illaitret!!  :rateau:



Prems...pour le roi  :king: ...c'est tout choisit


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Prems...pour le roi  :king: ...c'est tout choisit


c'était facile ...


----------



## yoffy (16 Juin 2005)

......la muse vous habite !


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

n'empêche, je persiste, ma proposition était très très drôle, de l'humour glacé et sophistiqué comme on n'en fait plus depuis des lussss!!
du raffinement, de la verve drolatique a souhait, tout moi quoi... :casse:


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> de l'humour glacé et sophistiqué comme on n'en fait plus depuis des lussss!!


on en fait depuis des *lustres* alors ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on en fait depuis des *lustres* alors ?




exactement, c'était fait exprès...
elle a compris, la grâce l'a touchée, loué soit le tout puissant


----------



## Xman (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était facile ...



Facile !!!!  ....c'est un peu facile...comme remarque, toi qui n'avais même pas compris mes premiers jeux de mots....c'est bien maiwen !


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Facile !!!!  ....c'est un peu facile...comme remarque, toi qui n'avais même pas compris mes premiers jeux de mots....c'est bien maiwen !


quels jeux de mots ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ......la muse vous habite !



...
et non pas satan...

:casse:


desole, pas pu m'en empecher...


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...
> et non pas satan...
> 
> :casse:
> ...


tipobien toi !!! satan t'habite !  :rose: 

( ben oui ça marchait pas avec "vous" ... )

t'as vu ce que tu me fais dire comme conneries ... déjà que d'habitude ( pas de jeux de mot sur ça   )


----------



## Spyro (16 Juin 2005)

non rien, je ne fais que passer


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> non rien, je ne fais que passer


vraiment tu devrais te changer spyro , le jaune te sied très peu


----------



## Xman (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quels jeux de mots ?



C'était Là


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tipobien toi !!!
> ben oui ça marchait pas avec "vous"



ouais, mais je comptais bien sur toi pour piger quand meme!! 
ceci dit, je sais c'etait un calembour tres moche, je m'esscuz...
...
méat coule pas...


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Juin 2005)

les flooders !


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> C'était Là




tres bon, rien a dire, grande maitrise du sujet...


----------



## Spyro (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vraiment tu devrais te changer spyro , le jaune te sied très peu


Toi je te merde !!! Naméo© !


/me boude


----------



## Xman (16 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tres bon, rien a dire, grande maitrise du sujet...


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Toi je te merde !!! Naméo !
> 
> 
> * Spyro boude


'tention mossieur ! naméo c'est copyrighté   je m'en va me fâcher !!


oh non , pov ti nounou, faut pas bouder :rose:


----------



## chupastar (16 Juin 2005)

:d  :d


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

n'empeche que "moi le c.." c'est plus drole que "la reine"!!!!!  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## yoffy (16 Juin 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> :d  :d


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> n'empeche que "moi le c.." c'est plus drole que "la reine"!!!!!  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


oui mais ça marche pas avec tout le monde ... avec toi oui ... mais pas avec tout le monde


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui mais ça marche pas avec tout le monde ... avec toi oui ... mais pas avec tout le monde



c'que t'es sectaire...


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'que t'es sectaire...


moi ??? dans une secte ... non mais je ne te permet pas


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi ??? dans une secte ... non mais je ne te permet pas




t'as vu sur quel forum tu es??   
...
ah ah aaaaaaAAAAAh, on t'entend moins la hein?!! 

bon, ceci dit, bonne nuit les filles, il se fait tard, je m'en vais retrouver ma douce et tendre moitié...
(qui a bien du courage, je sais!!  )


----------



## Franswa (16 Juin 2005)

ça va bien ce soir ?


----------



## Franswa (16 Juin 2005)

Encore un message et je passe à 3700 :love:


----------



## Franswa (16 Juin 2005)

voilà, 3700 :rose:


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Encore un message et je passe à 3700 :love:


pfff :rose: tu m'as même pas attendue franswa


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

wesh bien ou..bien?


----------



## Franswa (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pfff :rose: tu m'as même pas attendue franswa


 Fallait me demander aussi  Tu veux que je t'attende où alors ?


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Fallait me demander aussi  Tu veux que je t'attende où alors ?


dtc ?    

ou dans mon lit ... vu que je vais me coucher

bonne nuit


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Juin 2005)

tain, il est pas encore fermé ce fil ???
TAVERNIER............


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tain, il est pas encore fermé ce fil ???
> TAVERNIER............



  lé pas là    de sortie certainement


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juin 2005)

salut à tous


----------



## Franswa (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dtc ?
> 
> ou dans mon lit ... vu que je vais me coucher
> 
> bonne nuit


 Encore une qui veut que je l'attende dans son lit


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juin 2005)

franswaa tombeurrrrr


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Encore une qui veut que je l'attende dans son lit



ça me fait penser a cette nuit....houlala.....  



salut a tous...


----------



## Franswa (16 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> franswaa tombeurrrrr


 héhéhé Stook aussi apparement


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Juin 2005)

minuit


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé Stook aussi apparement



apres 4 ans de couple, marre, marre.....et me revoila celibataire......
alors on en profite....


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> minuit



tu fais minuit ici...maintenant....  
pitin®....rien t'arrete....


----------



## Franswa (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> apres 4 ans de couple, marre, marre.....et me revoila celibataire......
> alors on en profite....


 Profites ma poule


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Profites ma poule



a fond les ballons....


----------



## Franswa (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> a fond les ballons....


 A fond les manettes !!! C'était comment déjà ? les souris de l'espace ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu fais minuit ici...maintenant....
> pitin®....rien t'arrete....


bah j'ouvre une succursale ici juste pour rire


----------



## Franswa (17 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bah j'ouvre une succursale ici juste pour rire


 D'accord


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Juin 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Juin 2005)




----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>





			
				joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

Bonne nuit Human 

Content de t'avoir rencontré ce soir 

Plus de munitions, mais j'y pense


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit Human
> 
> Content de t'avoir rencontré ce soir



 C'est réciproque. 

 




			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Plus de munitions, mais j'y pense




 PS : Mais quel est donc le genre de munitions qu'il te manque???... :hein:

 Bonne nuit!...


----------



## N°6 (17 Juin 2005)

DEBOUT les feignasses du flood !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

*Si c'est pour voir fleurir les *
autant d'abstenir


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si c'est pour voir fleurir les *
> autant d'abstenir


   va bien ?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2005)

Pas d'exam today maiwen ?


----------



## N°6 (17 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si c'est pour voir fleurir les *
> autant d'abstenir



Je viens de voir ton nouvel avatar, et bien, autant te le dire, ça m'en a bouché un coin !


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'exam today maiwen ?


si , espagnol à 14h


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir ton nouvel avatar, et bien, autant te le dire, ça m'en a bouché un coin !




*mouais*
mais j'hésite encore entre celui-ci et St Denis


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si , espagnol à 14h


Pronostics ? comme l'anglais ou comme l'histoire ?   :love:


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pronostics ? comme l'anglais ou comme l'histoire ?   :love:


entre les deux  j'aurai la moyenne mais ça sera pas non plus fantastique


----------



## NED (17 Juin 2005)

C'est sur que si tu parles Anglais comme G4 et Espagnol comme Guytan, tu risque de ne pas l'avoir la moyenne...


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur que si tu parles Anglais comme G4 et Espagnol comme Guytan, tu risque de ne pas l'avoir la moyenne...


je connais pas G4 et  Guytan ...


----------



## MrStone (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je connais pas G4 et  Guytan ...



Tu ne sais pas ce que tu loupes


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne sais pas ce que tu loupes


apprenez-moi


----------



## N°6 (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je connais pas G4 et  Guytan ...



Guytan, c'est Tanguy et G4 c'est Laverdure    




(je suis parti) :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

:sleep: ....Pitin®, deja debout....  

bon, allons y....bon coiurage a vous tous, en cette veillle de week end....(enfin, pour la majorité...  )


----------



## NED (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je connais pas G4 et  Guytan ...



Alors G4 c'est le vieux là haut tu vois... avec le casque de Sandtrooper de Starwars, on l'appelle comme ça ca evite de taper gKatarn.
Et puis Guytan, il traine pas trop ici mais c'est un Espèce de Pokemon jaune aux grandes oreilles qui fait style de parler Espagnol-Italien-latino mais on comprend pas tout ce qu'il dit. Look dans les membres et tu vera sa tronche de cake.


----------



## dool (17 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Guytan, c'est Tanguy et G4 c'est Laverdure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouais euh sauf que GKat la verdure il ne l'a mange qu'en purée maintenant ! 
   


Edit : que ferait-on sans toi oh grand NED ?! Une question et t'es toujours là pour répondre ! ... tu la vends combien ton âme ????? :love:


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Alors G4 c'est le vieux là haut tu vois... avec le casque de Sandtrooper de Starwars, on l'appelle comme ça ca evite de taper gKatarn.
> Et puis Guytan, il traine pas trop ici mais c'est un Espèce de Pokemon jaune aux grandes oreilles qui fait style de parler Espagnol-Italien-latino mais on comprend pas tout ce qu'il dit. Look dans les membres et tu vera sa tronche de cake.


aaaaah ben G4 je le "connais" ... mais j'avais pas fait le lien  :rose: 
et puis l'autre ... pwet


----------



## NED (17 Juin 2005)

Tiens j'ai vu passer un lapin bleu...


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai vu passer un lapin bleu...


il faut le suivre maintenant


----------



## Franswa (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: ....Pitin®, deja debout....
> 
> bon, allons y....bon coiurage a vous tous, en cette veillle de week end....(enfin, pour la majorité...  )


 Merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai vu passer un lapin bleu...




prepare vite les carottes rose


----------



## iDiot (17 Juin 2005)

Coucou les zamis 


Vous savez pas la dernière?  



Je suis en VACANCES   :love:


----------



## Franswa (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> prepare vite les carottes rose


 Elles ont une drole de formes ces carottes


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les zamis
> 
> 
> Vous savez pas la dernière?
> ...


tu veux savoir ? je vais t'étripper toi


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Merci



toi, je te souhaite un bon Week end et des vagues.....quoi que si il n'y en a pas, tu seras quoi faire...


----------



## iDiot (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu veux savoir ? je vais t'étripper toi




Ben quoi?    


Enfin... je suis pas encore vraiment en vacances... encore 1 semaine de cours, ou on devra archiver tout nos cours... la galére...et merde et meeerde...  :rateau:

Et puis, jeudi : remise des diplomes...   
Faut encore que je me trouve un costard tiens


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> jeudi : remise des diplomes...
> Faut encore que je me trouve un costard tiens




tu as donc reussi les examen's ?   

ça valait le coup de pleurnicher par ici que tu avais tout raté !!  





  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> toi, je te souhaite un bon Week end et des vagues.....quoi que si il n'y en a pas, tu seras quoi faire...


 héhéhé  Je compte bien faire les deux


----------



## iDiot (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as donc reussi les examen's ?
> 
> ça valait le coup de pleurnicher par ici que tu avais tout raté !!
> 
> ...




Moi? pleurnicher?   

 

Ce matin j'ai eu mon oral de maths, et je m'en suis sortis avec 13/20 et apparement ça rattrape la pete à l'ecrit   
Mais il reste chimie... je ne pense pas avoir bien assuré la dessus   

On verra...   

Mais en attendant, je dois quand meme me dégoter un costard, ne serait ce que pour etre présentable à la remise des diplomes de mes camarade de classe  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (17 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Moi? pleunircher?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Y à pas besoin de costard


----------



## iDiot (17 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y à pas besoin de costard



Mais... 

J'ai envie d'en mettre un moi...  :rose: 

J'ai jamais mit de costard...


----------



## Franswa (17 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Mais...
> 
> J'ai envie d'en mettre un moi...  :rose:
> 
> J'ai jamais mit de costard...


 Moi j'en ai mi un pour faire le con, en troisième... Je m'en souviendrais tjs parce que tu es regardé très différemment une fois que tu l'as fait


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il faut le suivre maintenant


Surtout pas : la lapine bleue ne fait que dire nawak... :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pas : la lapine bleue ne fait que dire nawak... :rateau:


tout comme le papillon rouge


----------



## iDiot (17 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai mi un pour faire le con, en troisième... Je m'en souviendrais tjs parce que tu es regardé très différemment une fois que tu l'as fait



Pitet parce que tu as fait tu as fait le con bizarrement on t'a regardé... 

Tiens... j'ai envie de voir Star Wars 3 moi...


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tout comme le papillon rouge




Pas faux çà ...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

je sens encore la vodka red bull, poussez vous


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2005)

Ferme la bouche


----------



## iDiot (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je sens encore la vodka red bull, poussez vous




Colgate, pour une haleine fraiche et des dents éclatante de blancheur


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2005)

Amène la palette de dentifrice alors


----------



## iDiot (17 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Amène la palette de dentifrice alors



On va "emprunter" un camion Colgate... 

Mieux vaut être sur


----------



## NED (17 Juin 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Edit : que ferait-on sans toi oh grand NED ?! Une question et t'es toujours là pour répondre ! ... tu la vends combien ton âme ????? :love:



Merci, Merci... c'est trop!

Saint Augustin parlait de la grandeur de l'âme , le saint Docteur distingue tout d'abord deux sortes de grandeur, l'une consiste dans l'étendue locale, l'autre dans la puissance et la vertu. 

* La première, étant l'apanage du corps, ne saurait convenir à l'âme qui est incorporelle.

* Ainsi la grandeur de l'âme consiste dans sa vertu.

* Saint Augustin assigne à cette grandeur sept degrés, auxquels il rattache toute la puissance de l'âme humaine, soit dans ses rapports avec le corps, soit en elle-même, soit devant Dieu.

Quelle est la grandeur de l'âme ? Je puis affirmer qu'elle n'est ni longue, ni large, ni robuste, et n'a aucune de ces propriétés que nous mesurons dans les corps.

Alors te donner un prix?
Il n'y a qu'une personne qui achete les âmes, et une seule dans cet univers de brutes...
Non Non, c'est pas Saurøn !
Saurøn n'est qu'un souffifre du 56ème cercle de la cheville de Satan lui même...lol

Je pense que le petit lapin bleu est du bon côté de la force.
Ton âme a toi est belle et saine.
Donc, quand bien même tu pourrai faire l'achat d'une âme, ce qui voudrait dire que du est passé du côté obscur de la force, cela ne te sert a rien car la tienne te suffit amplement.

En plus elle grandit et s'illumine avec le temps.

Mais merci quand même, c'est sympa comme attention  :love:


----------



## Franswa (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je sens encore la vodka red bull, poussez vous


 Il t'en reste encore ? :love:


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je sens encore la vodka red bull, poussez vous



Cool...:love:

Moi je sens la vinasse au JB, je fais fuir mes collègues:mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Merci, Merci... c'est trop!
> 
> Saint Augustin parlait de la grandeur de l'âme , le saint Docteur distingue tout d'abord deux sortes de grandeur, l'une consiste dans l'étendue locale, l'autre dans la puissance et la vertu.
> 
> ...




Enflent démesurément les chevilles de NED    :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2005)

yop!


----------



## N°6 (17 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> yop!



Pas de pub !


----------



## Franswa (17 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> yop!


 J'aime beaucoup :love:


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

ca parle de rien içi comme dab!


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ca parle de rien içi comme dab!


à ce propos ... j'ai envie d'une glace ...  derennes


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ca parle de rien



Qui c'est ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (17 Juin 2005)

je crois qu'il m'en reste dans l'frigo


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à ce propos ... j'ai envie d'une glace ...  derennes



Dis pas ça en public ,malheureuse!...sinon, supermoquette va rappliquer ici en quatrieme vitesse,.. braguette ouverte


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à ce propos ... j'ai envie d'une glace ...



Miroir ô mon beau miroir, qui est la plus belle ?

Pfff


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est ?



c'était ta seconde philosophique du vendredi midi!.


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'était ta seconde philosophique du vendredi midi!.



Non ! ma première de la journée


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

beurefe!
ca va les pipoles?


----------



## 222diablo222 (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> beurefe!


c'est ton cri de guerre?


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> c'est ton cri de guerre?



nan j'ai pas de cri de guerre mais par contre j'ai un big totem autour duquel dansent toutes les femmes en rut...

BRETAGNE EN FORCE!
ROAZHON REPRESENT!


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Quoi? ... encore du monde à cet heure-ci?
ça mange plus ces macusers  ... on va-t-on?


----------



## 222diablo222 (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi? ... encore du monde à cet heure-ci?
> ça mange plus ces macusers  ... on va-t-on?


on a pas tous la chance d'avoir une pomme accrochée a son chapeau


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

MDRRRRR
CA KILLE SEC ICI..
ca fighte!
hummmm j'aime ça!


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> on a pas tous la chance d'avoir une pomme accrochée a son chapeau


comme ça je gagne du temps quand je tape ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

Yop la boum


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> on a pas tous la chance d'avoir une pomme accrochée a son chapeau


j'aime bien ta signature ...


" Nous sommes désolés mais notre école ne supporte pas pour l'instant les ordinateurs de type macintosh. S'il vous plaît utilisez Windows 95 de Mircrosoft ... "

 :mouais: on nous prendre pour des quiches ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> comme ça je gagne du temps quand je tape ...


J'essayerai avec de la lasagne


----------



## 222diablo222 (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien ta signature ...


Je suis en train de méditer sur la tienne   :hein:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> J'essayerai avec de la lasagne


accrochés à ton chapeau ça fait rastaquère comme on dit par chez-nous   :love:


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de méditer sur la tienne   :hein:


la mienne ne donne pas un lien pas visible par nous


----------



## 222diablo222 (17 Juin 2005)

Hey jo_6466 t'imagine les PCistes qui on une fenetre devant la gueule


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de méditer sur la tienne   :hein:


moi je médite autre chose sur maiwen que sa signature


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Hey jo_6466 t'imagine les PCistes qui on une fenetre devant la gueule


oui .. avec "fatal erreur" en permanence devant les yeux ça doit gêner ...  :rateau:


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

c'est vrai que la signature de maiwen c'est le da vinci code par comparaison..
j'comprend rien de ce que ca veut dire...


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> moi je médite autre chose sur maiwen que sa signature


ah oui et quoi  ?   



			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que la signature de maiwen c'est le da vinci code par comparaison..
> j'comprend rien de ce que ca veut dire...


ouais ben t'es gentil mais  y'a pas de comparaison à faire


----------



## 222diablo222 (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que la signature de maiwen c'est le da vinci code par comparaison..
> j'comprend rien de ce que ca veut dire...


c'est vrai que la tienne est bien plus simple


----------



## 222diablo222 (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah oui et quoi  ?


Attention elle est curieuse


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que la tienne est bien plus simple



moi ma signature, je ne la laisse que dans le ventre des femmes.


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

mdr bon j'arrete de parler de kul sinon j'vais core me faire virer..


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que la tienne est bien plus simple


Le blanc symbole de la pureté est un message par lui-même .. bon choix Derennes!


----------



## 222diablo222 (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi ma signature, je ne la laisse que dans le ventre des femmes.


Zorro c'est sur le ventre des hommes 

(ça c'est du flood, un vrai message qui sert a rien)


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi ma signature, je ne la laisse que dans le ventre des femmes.


à la naissance? ...


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le blanc symbole de la pureté est un message par lui-même .. bon choix Derennes!



laule.
mici


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le blanc symbole de la pureté est un message par lui-même .. bon choix Derennes!


/me s'étouffe ... 
tu as dit derennes et pureté dans le même post mwahahahaha


----------



## 222diablo222 (17 Juin 2005)

Bon je vais faire un p'tit tour en cours


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> à la naissance? ...



ouais a la naissance du ventre des femmes!...enfin ca dépend...quelles femmes..
bref..


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Zorro c'est sur le ventre des hommes
> 
> (ça c'est du flood, un vrai message qui sert a rien)


si seulement c'était le premier    :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> * maiwen s'étouffe ...


Un petit bouche à bouche maiwen?


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

mais c'est du n'importe quoi.....    


ps:  Maiwen...


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> * maiwen s'étouffe ...
> 
> tu as dit derennes et pureté dans le même post mwahahahaha



'J'ai l'ame aussi belle que la Seine est pourrie!'
c'est un autre grand Técrivain qu'a dit ça dans un gruick fameux dont j'ai oublié le nom!


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est du n'importe quoi.....
> 
> 
> ps:  Maiwen...


Stooky  

Jo ... vas donc voir ailleurs si j'y suis ...


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Stooky
> 
> Jo ... vas donc voir ailleurs si j'y suis ...


Je reviens car ailleurs tu n'y étais plus ...


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

beurefe


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> beurefe


trop mangé?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2005)

çà floode les nioubs ?  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens car ailleurs tu n'y étais plus ...


tu n'as pas bien cherché


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as pas bien cherché


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà floode les nioubs ?  :rateau:



il semblerai...


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> trop mangé?



nan c'est juste que je suis lassé de toutes ces femmes qui m'envoient des mails, des sms et autres petites conneries éléctroniques du meme genre pour me filer des rencards derriere les bosquets.
c'était un baillement de..lassitude!..pas une bulle de savon gastrique!


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Gktatarn


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> nan c'est juste que je suis lassé de toutes ces femmes qui m'envoient des mails, des sms et autres petites conneries éléctroniques du meme genre pour me filer des rencards derriere les bosquets.
> c'était un baillement de..lassitude!..pas une bulle de savon gastrique!


que de vantardise ...   

sur ce les zamis, je vous laisse, je m'en vais pour 3h ( ou 1h30 ) d'espagnol


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> que de vantardise ...
> 
> sur ce les zamis, je vous laisse, je m'en vais pour 3h ( ou 1h30 ) d'espagnol



a+ bougresse!


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> nan c'est juste que je suis lassé de toutes ces femmes qui m'envoient des mails, des sms et autres petites conneries éléctroniques du meme genre pour me filer des rencards derriere les bosquets.
> c'était un baillement de..lassitude!..pas une bulle de savon gastrique!


Surtout qu'il doit y avoir un monde fou derrière ces bosquets si on compte tous les hommes qui envoient des mails, des sms et autres petites conneries éléctroniques du meme genre pour filer des rencards aux filles ..


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

oupss


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il semblerai...


Tu quoque fili


----------



## Franswa (17 Juin 2005)

pouet ? :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> que de vantardise ...
> 
> sur ce les zamis, je vous laisse, je m'en vais pour 3h ( ou 1h30 ) d'espagnol



???  .. je croyais qu'il était français!!  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ???  .. je croyais qu'il était français!!  :rateau:  :love:


 Le bac ? il est plein de truc mélangé...


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Le bac ? il est plein de truc mélangé...


Mais non pas le bac mais le mac de maiwen   :love:  :love:


----------



## Universe player (17 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Le bac ? il est plein de truc mélangé...


 
Et en plus ils te mélangent pleins de langues alors qu'il ne te sert pas à grand chose à l'etranger..


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus ils te mélangent pleins de langues alors qu'il ne te sert pas à grand chose à l'etranger..


"de coups de langue" tu veux dire?


----------



## Franswa (17 Juin 2005)

C'est vrai dans les deux cas


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Coucou tout le monde!!!  
je me suis levee il n'y a pas si longtemps que ca....j'aurais jamais du boire ce dernier maudit café hier au resto!!!! Celui ci etait accompagné d'une larme de whisky...histoire de continuer la soirée dans un état digne des soirées MacG!!!  
    :love:


----------



## Universe player (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> "de coups de langue" tu veux dire?


Non parce que des coups de langue peuvent tres bien servir à l'etranger


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

dur de pas marcher dans les gerbes de ma collègue


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

En tout cas elle a détallé comme une gazelle pour ne pas être en retard avec son espagnol sans doute  :love:  :love:


----------



## Universe player (17 Juin 2005)

Malow !!!


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dur de pas marcher dans les gerbes de ma collègue



Ouahhh, ah toi aussi dure soiree?!!!

Au fait on t'attendait au rendev hier soir, j'espere que tu seras la a la prochaine, en juillet!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Coucou tout le monde!!!
> je me suis levee il n'y a pas si longtemps que ca....j'aurais jamais du boire ce dernier maudit café hier au resto!!!! Celui ci etait accompagné d'une larme de whisky...histoire de continuer la soirée dans un état digne des soirées MacG!!!
> :love:


un coup de main?


----------



## Universe player (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dur de pas marcher dans les gerbes de ma collègue


 
Tant que c'est pas dans "sa" gerbe...


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Non parce que des coups de langue peuvent tres bien servir à l'etranger


Le pays ou l'autre?   :love:


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

>




 Universe player!!!


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Tant que c'est pas dans "sa" gerbe...


c'est justement ce que je voulais dire


----------



## Universe player (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le pays ou l'autre? :love:


 
Ben les deux :love:


----------



## Universe player (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est justement ce que je voulais dire


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est justement ce que je voulais dire



J'te crois pas  :rateau:


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> un coup de main?



trop tard, j'ai pu faire mon café tranquille, histoire d'emmerger doucement!!!


----------



## Universe player (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Universe player!!!


 
J'ai pas tout suivi mais je te souhaite un prompt rétablissement suite à ta soirée d'hier...!


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> trop tard, j'ai pu faire mon café tranquille, histoire d'emmerger doucement!!!


Malow yeux?


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Malow yeux?



Oula...;


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Malow yeux?



malow ch'veux aussi, et pas de courage aujourd'hui!


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Coucou tout le monde!!!
> je me suis levee il n'y a pas si longtemps que ca....j'aurais jamais du boire ce dernier maudit café hier au resto!!!! Celui ci etait accompagné d'une larme de whisky...histoire de continuer la soirée dans un état digne des soirées MacG!!!
> :love:


 mmmh :sleep: café, aspirine  :love:


----------



## Universe player (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Malow yeux?


 
Ce serait pas plutot Malow cheveux?


----------



## MrStone (17 Juin 2005)

Renouveler la prise après 4 heures si le besoin se fait sentir


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Oula...;



Il y a des matinées dures pour tout le monde!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> malow ch'veux aussi, et pas de courage aujourd'hui!


Je t'en proposerais pas une aujourd'hui alors? ... à la tienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des matinées dures pour tout le monde!!!




enfin du moment que la machine a café fonctionne :rateau:


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mmmh :sleep: café, aspirine  :love:



plus la machine a lavée qui tourne...tu sais... mon tee shirt!


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Renouveler la prise après 4 heures si le besoin se fait sentir


C'est la bonne taille??


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des matinées dures pour tout le monde!!!



Je vois pas de quoi tu parles    :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin du moment que la machine a café fonctionne :rateau:


Tu es cruel!! ...  :love:  :love:


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en proposerais pas une aujourd'hui alors? ... à la tienne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Week end cool effectivement!!! mais a la tienne quand meme!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> nan c'est juste que je suis lassé de toutes ces femmes qui m'envoient des mails, des sms et autres petites conneries éléctroniques du meme genre pour me filer des rencards derriere les bosquets.
> c'était un baillement de..lassitude!..pas une bulle de savon gastrique!




donc , ce site est bien le tien, pas de doute !!


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> plus la machine a lavée qui tourne...tu sais... mon tee shirt!


 oui, a t'on idée de gacher ainsi le bordeaux !


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Robertav


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas de quoi tu parles    :rateau:


 de gloires matinales sans doute


----------



## MrStone (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des matinées dures pour tout le monde!!!



  Un exemple ne particulier ?

Sonny, aka _Chibre d'acier_
pour lui c'est tous les jours


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc , ce site est bien le tien, pas de doute !!



Na c'est le miens  :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc , ce site est bien le tien, pas de doute !!


Robertav .. t'as pas un remède miracle pour Malow qui a malow tu penses?  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Na c'est le miens  :rateau:




franchement , il y a pas de quoi etre fier ........sauf si on a moins de 20 ans !!


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> franchement , il y a pas de quoi etre fier ........sauf si on a moins de 20 ans !!



Presque


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Robertav .. t'as pas un remède miracle pour Malow qui a malow tu penses?  :love:  :love:




elle a quoi malow ?


----------



## MrStone (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est la bonne taille??



C'est ce qu'il y a de plus adapté. Direct à l'essentiel, pour soulager rapidement.
:rateau:


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle a quoi malow ?


  'chveux 









faut suivre  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

P'tain faut reprendre le boulot :hein:

La journée est dure certes, mais le corps est mou...


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle a quoi malow ?


 des yeux superbes, un t-shirt parfumé au bordeaux de loire, et l'explication d'une des expressions les plus populaires de ce forum


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle a quoi malow ?


mal au crâne ...  :rose:


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle a quoi malow ?



J'ai legerement abusé de la boisson hier soir au resto, avec tous ces fous d'alcool!!! 
Tu regarderas les photos...Valoriel nous a fait un tombé du futal mémorable en pleine salle de resto!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

C'est dur pour moi aussi...
Sinon, j'essaye de decrocher du bar des floodeurs, mais c'est vraiment dur


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

tant mieux pour vous !!!  

il fallait picoler que de la contrex  manger leger et pas de dessert


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'il y a de plus adapté. Direct à l'essentiel, pour soulager rapidement.
> :rateau:


Remplace un mal de tête par un mal de c...   :rateau:


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> des yeux superbes, un t-shirt parfumé au bordeaux de loire, et l'explication d'une des expressions les plus populaires de ce forum



Oui Grug, d'ailleurs j'espere qu'une certaine video ne sera pas diffusée, justement sur cette fameuse expression!!!!


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> (...) le corps est mou...



Partout? 



Merde :rose:


Désolé pour toi 



Je vais voir ce que je peux faire... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> P'tain faut reprendre le boulot :hein:
> 
> La journée est dure certes, mais le corps est mou...


ça dépend ....


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Malow t'es vraiment Sue Elen !!!!:mouais:

On se couche bourré, et quand tu te lèves tu traces au bar...


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Partout?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah merci, t'es meme pas desolé pour moi...


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais voir ce que je peux faire... :rateau: :rateau:



tiens


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Malow t'es vraiment Sue Elen !!!!:mouais:
> 
> On se couche bourré, et quand tu te lèves tu traces au bar...



Non je suis quand meme passée sur la  Bouf du mois de juin avant...mais ce fut court effectivement!!!


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Bah merci, t'es meme pas desolé pour moi...



T'inquiètes tu sais très bien que mon bras d'enfant est un corps à part entière, toujours au garde à vous :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> faut suivre  :rateau:




ben , moi je suis monsieur       

j'ai bien vu que notre belle malow avait un peu trop abusé de bonne schoses 

*MAIS*

il en a 1 qui a pas encore desolulé qui me demande un remede pour 



> Malow qui a malow


 





moi je suis pas bourré donc pas comprendre ce language si special


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

*Villefranche , ici, Villefranche....pour La tour de Carol en train Jaune, meme quai voie en face...*
*Villefranche , ici, Villefranche....pour La tour de Carol en train Jaune, meme quai voie en face...*


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> P'tain faut reprendre le boulot :hein:
> 
> La journée est dure certes, mais le corps est mou...


T'appelles ça comme ça toi ... journée? ... corps?  ... bizzare mais pourquoi pas!   :love:


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Villefranche , ici, Villefranche....pour La tour de Carol en train Jaune, meme quai voie en face...*
> *Villefranche , ici, Villefranche....pour La tour de Carol en train Jaune, meme quai voie en face...*



C'est bien ce que je disais....il y a des matinées dures pour tout le monde!!!
 

Ca va Stook?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Villefranche , ici, Villefranche....pour La tour de Carol en train Jaune, meme quai voie en face...*
> *Villefranche , ici, Villefranche....pour La tour de Carol en train Jaune, meme quai voie en face...*




tu vas bien ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

*Le train numero 877662 a desitination de Villefranche Vernet-les-Bains est annoncé avec un retard de 10 environ* 

ta gueule, j'suis au bar.....


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis pas bourré donc pas comprendre ce language si special


Moi pas vouloir savoir quoi tu fais le soir dans ton lit ...   :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

bon, quand faut y aller, faut y aller.....sont penible c'est touriste....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Moi pas vouloir savoir quoi tu fais le soir dans ton lit ...   :love:  :love:





c'est un secret pour personne : *je dors !!!*


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu vas bien ?



Dis moi Princess, quand aura-t-on le plaisir de te voire a un de nos fameux rendez vous resto et tout et tout???!!!
 :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc , ce site est bien le tien, pas de doute !!



tiens robertav, tu étais au dîner hier ?  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je disais....il y a des matinées dures pour tout le monde!!!
> 
> 
> Ca va Stook?



:mouais:.... pas envie de bosser aujourd'hui.....



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu vas bien ?



meme reponse voie en face.....


bon, j'y go...sinon, ça va etre le souc......  
a ce soir...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tiens robertav, tu étais au dîner hier ?  :rateau:




va savoir


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi Princess, quand aura-t-on le plaisir de te voire a un de nos fameux rendez vous resto et tout et tout???!!!
> :love:




ce ne sont pas de paroles d'excuse : 
je ne sais pas mais un jour promis , j'y serai parmi vous


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , moi je suis monsieur
> 
> j'ai bien vu que notre belle malow avait un peu trop abusé de bonne schoses
> 
> ...






Ok, pardon :rose: :rose:


----------



## Franswa (17 Juin 2005)

ouais va falloir aller bosser  C'est partiiiiiii !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

pour vous , un bureau administrativ qui ouvre a 13h45 
et que a 14h00 et puis a 14h15 il y a toujours le repondeur qui dit 
comme quoi le vendredi c'est ouvert a partir de 13h45

*il vont decrocher a quelle heure leur telephone ?????*


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ok, pardon :rose: :rose:



Chaguy, et ta femme sera peut etre parmis nous aussi un jour... mais il est vrai que c'est un peu delicat pour les novices...mais il y aura un medecin dans la salle en cas d'abus!!!!
  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

Ça marche malow ?


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour vous , un bureau administrativ qui ouvre a 13h45
> et que a 14h00 et puis a 14h15 il y a toujours le repondeur qui dit
> comme quoi le vendredi c'est ouvert a partir de 13h45
> 
> *il vont decrocher a quelle heure leur telephone ?????*



Vive les 35 heures !!!


----------



## Franswa (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche malow ?


 ahahahahaha


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche malow ?


Au ralenti mais j'essaye!!!
Tu nous a manqué hier soir!!!
  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour vous , un bureau administrativ qui ouvre a 13h45
> et que a 14h00 et puis a 14h15 il y a toujours le repondeur qui dit
> comme quoi le vendredi c'est ouvert a partir de 13h45
> 
> *il vont decrocher a quelle heure leur telephone ?????*


Employé(e) bourrée et endormie cela arrive ... c'est normail !


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Employé(e) bourrée et endormie cela arrive ... c'est normail !



On ne dit pas normail, mais norcourriel


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)




----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche malow ?



Comment ça gaz...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>





je ne comprends pas ....... un dico svp !!!!


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette (...)[/QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> T'es chiante quequette


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

salut chag


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

Jour' :style::style::style:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)




----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2005)

[mode Supermoquette]


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> T'es chiante quequette



Il a oublié de mettre des photos c'est ca?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

moi il faudrait que je me fasse la façade pour aller
pousser le caddy a carrouf©

vraimnt pas envie.......


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il a oublié de mettre des photos c'est ca?



nan nan, il a réussi a flooder en 3D dans le bar des floodeurs


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



Ca a l'air sympa ce CERCLE!!!! Et pour etre membre?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour vous , un bureau administrativ qui ouvre a 13h45
> et que a 14h00 et puis a 14h15 il y a toujours le repondeur qui dit
> comme quoi le vendredi c'est ouvert a partir de 13h45
> 
> *il vont decrocher a quelle heure leur telephone ?????*



il est *déjà* décroché...


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi il faudrait que je me fasse la façade pour aller
> pousser le caddy a carrouf©
> 
> vraimnt pas envie.......




Moi non plus j'aurais pas envie...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

pour être membre faut surtout pas postuler 


si je trouve le con qui a mit du mdma dans le saladier de coke...


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ca a l'air sympa ce CERCLE!!!! Et pour etre membre?


C'est marqué au centre


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour être membre faut surtout pas postuler
> 
> 
> si je trouve le con qui a mit du mdma dans le saladier de coke...



Je savais qu'il fallait j'aille a ta soirée!!!!!
  :love:


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ca a l'air sympa ce CERCLE!!!! Et pour etre membre?



Tu cherches à élargir ton cercle..... d'amis ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

bon , je vous laisse 

a plus tard......si je ne suis pas incarceré par meurtre de caissiere
ou conduite de caddy pas adapté a la situation


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu cherches à élargir ton cercle..... d'amis ?


 reveil difficile ?


----------



## MrStone (17 Juin 2005)

La conduite de caddie peut être dangereuse sur autoroute, prudence !


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2005)

Pourquoi vous passez votre temps à faire  ?

Vous allez attraper une crampe à la longue !!!


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi vous passez votre temps à faire  ?
> 
> Vous allez attraper une crampe à la longue !!!


 parlons plutôt d'une tentative desepérée pour essayer de regler ça


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> reveil difficile ?



TRES difficile...:casse::hosto:


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> TRES difficile...:casse: :hosto:


Faut dormir


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Faut dormir



Je dors...mais au taf... pas facile...:mouais:


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je dors...mais au taf... pas facile...:mouais:


J'aime bien les vacances :love:


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

marre ....  :mouais:  même pas les vacances ... fait ch*** ...  :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les vacances :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

bien fait !


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> marre .... :mouais: même pas les vacances ... fait ch*** ... :mouais:


 
Au fait, ton espagnol, il était mignon ?


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, ton espagnol, il était mignon ?


c'était un salaud !!! il servait ç rien !!! j'ai mis une heure à le faire ...   j'osais même pas sortir ... je crois que je suis la première de tout le mond à être sortie .... et m****


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était un salaud !!! il servait à rien !!! j'osais même pas sortir ... je crois que je suis la première de tout le mond à être sortie ....


  

Vous étiez plusieurs dedans :affraid:


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était un salaud !!! il servait ç rien !!! j'ai mis une heure à le faire ...




:affraid:


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Vous étiez plusieurs dedans :affraid:




Il faut absolument qu'elle vienne au prochain diner


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Il faut absolument qu'elle vienne au prochain diner


Oh! oui oui oui  :love:


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Il faut absolument qu'elle vienne au prochain diner


promis j'essaie ...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

On n'essaie pas, on fait !


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oh! oui oui oui  :love:


oui mais si tu n'y es pas ça sert à rien  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui mais si tu n'y es pas ça sert à rien  :rose:  :love:


Roh mais euh et si moi j'y suis alors hein ?   :hein:


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On n'essaie pas, on fait !


j'essairai de faire alors


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Roh mais euh et si moi j'y suis alors hein ?   :hein:


oui oui toi aussi il faut que tu y soit  ( avec tes sous-vêtemens jaunes  en lycra  )


----------



## Spyro (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On n'essaie pas, on fait !


Ça te va bien de dire ça, espèce de euh Dark Moquette !!!!
Tu crois que je t'ai pas vu avec tes étoiles noires !!! Que même Vador il en a jamais eu autant  :rateau:


_(oui oui je sors ok poussez pas)_


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On n'essaie pas, on fait !



Plus exactement :

_N'essaie pas : fais ou ne fais pas_


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

puisque c'est comme ça ... je vous merde tous et je viendrai pas ... na !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

dans ton cul, je suis


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Il n'y a pas assez de filles aux diners macG...


----------



## Spyro (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> puisque c'est comme ça ... je vous merde tous et je viendrai pas ... na !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

Une malow vaut dix nioubes !


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas assez de filles aux diners macG...




Alors là c'est BIEN VRAI  

EDit : j'ai bien craqué sur Charlotte, la jolie serveuse au décolleté généreux ( et je ne suis pas la seule )


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas assez de filles aux diners macG...


c'est vrai je trouve aussi ... vous devriez en trouver


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai je trouve aussi ... vous devriez en trouver



oui mais il faut , en principe , que ce soit des filles de macgé, sinon ce n'est plus un dinez macgé ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> promis j'essaie ...



quand on veut, on peut


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui mais il faut , en principe , que ce soit des filles de macgé, sinon ce n'est plus un dinez macgé ...


Mais non, un iPod suffit


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quand on veut, on peut


ouais ben c'est facile à dire quand on a 18000 ans et pas de parents qui veillent au grain ( ou alors faut se poser des questions là ...  )


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2005)

Put1, je crois entendre ma fille


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben c'est facile à dire quand on a 18000 ans et pas de parents qui veillent au grain ( ou alors faut se poser des questions là ...  )



ah bon: y'a matière à veiller au grain     :mouais: 

pour les mots d'excuses, je sais faire


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben c'est facile à dire quand on a 18000 ans et pas de parents qui veillent au grain ( ou alors faut se poser des questions là ...  )


fais-les visiter le forum pour les rassurer, je serai là pour leur montrer qu'on est normaux :


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai je trouve aussi ... vous devriez en trouver



Il en faut pas trop quand meme... 

3 ou 4 supplémentaires, des droles et jolies, comme kathy et moi par exemple!!! :love:    

Tu es donc la bienvenue a la prochaine en juillet, si tu n'es pas en vacances!


----------



## Spyro (17 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Put1, je crois entendre ma fille


Tu nous l'as présentée ?


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fais-les visiter le forum pour les rassurer, je serai là pour leur montrer qu'on est normaux :


mwé ..; je suis pas convaincue là ... mais alors vrament pas  ...


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quand on veut, on peut



D'ailleurs, Lemmy va vous montrer qu'il peut courir le 100 mètres en 10 secondes


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Alors là c'est BIEN VRAI
> 
> EDit : j'ai bien craqué sur Charlotte, la jolie serveuse au décolleté généreux ( et je ne suis pas la seule )



Macky aussi!!!!


----------



## Spyro (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tu es donc la bienvenue a la prochaine en juillet, si tu n'es pas en vacances!


Moi en tout cas si je suis en vacances, je viendrai  
(ptet)


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fais-les visiter le forum pour les rassurer, je serai là pour leur montrer qu'on est normaux :



Je dirais même : perpendiculaires


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Macky aussi!!!!




A mon avis j'ai plus de chances que Makie sur ce coup là, il ne sait pas si prendre avec les filles, il leur donne de force son téléphone et dés qu'il a le dos tourné,  elles je jettent ( le téléphone )


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis j'ai plus de chances que Makie sur ce coup là, il ne sait pas si prendre avec les filles, il leur donne de force son téléphone et dés qu'il a le dos tourné,  elles je jettent ( le téléphone )


Oui mais il les prend en photo quand même


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

Et voilà ! je bande ! vous êtes fier ???


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ! je bande ! vous êtes fier ???



Pas trop non...


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ! je bande ! vous êtes fier ???



mou????
  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ! je bande ! vous êtes fier ???


Perpendiculairement ou pas ?

Je dis ça, c'est pour vérifier l'hypothèse de Luc.
(Personnellement ça m'est complètement équilatéral)


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ! je bande ! vous êtes fier ???








non ce n'est pas une baguette ..   :love:


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ! je bande ! vous êtes fier ???


Boff :mouais:

Je sens rien :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ! je bande ! vous êtes fier ???



très


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Il a du pain sur la planche notre supermoquette ..


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, Lemmy va vous montrer qu'il peut courir le 100 mètres en 10 secondes



faut voir si elle en vaut la peine


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

On parlait de quoi avant cette su"bite" bandaison rare et mémorable de SM?


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Ce serait sympa si chacun invitait son conjoint aux diners macG


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait sympa si chacun invitait son conjoint aux diners macG



Vu l'orgie, y aurait un paquet de divorce après

"mais voyons chérie arrêtes de boire autant et remonte vite ce pantalon, voyons....":love:


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une malow vaut dix nioubes !



J'peux choisir???


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait sympa si chacun invitait son conjoint aux diners macG


pour qu'elles nous balancent???  ... jamais!


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'orgie, y aurait un paquet de divorce après
> 
> "mais voyons chérie arrêtes de boire autant et remonte vite ce pantalon, voyons....":love:



C'est Valoriel qui a baissé le sien!!!!  j'arrete pas de le dire, mais vivement les photos!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est Valoriel qui a baissé le sien!!!!  j'arrete pas de le dire, mais vivement les photos!!!


Valoriel? .. moi qui le prenait pour le seul saint de cette clique .... qu'on lui retire son slip!


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ! je bande ! vous êtes fier ???



tain..encore en train de te tirer sur l'élastique toi!
t'es vraiment insortable!
tu m'fais honte!


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Chercher l'intrus (j'adoooore ce jeu !!!!)


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Chercher l'intrus (j'adoooore ce jeu !!!!)



Tu as besoin de sommeil toi, non?


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

bref, bref...


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tu as besoin de sommeil toi, non?



Vi avec bain moussant et massage...:love::love:


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est Valoriel qui a baissé le sien!!!!  j'arrete pas de le dire, mais vivement les photos!!!


 et les videos


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bref, bref...


Tu peux sortir maintenant


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

ca va les provinciaux?


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et les videos


et leurs éditions!!


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux sortir maintenant



je quitte un monde qui me quitte (chateaubriand)


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et les videos



Non  non, ca suffira les photos...la vieille honte que j'ai eu, et tout ca a cause de toi!!! c'etait quoi deja la phrase...trop vulgaire, burk...


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

c'est mou ici...


----------



## Spyro (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Chateaubriand


Quelle année ?

_ Quoi, c'est pas un vin avec un nom pareil ?  _    :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est mou ici...



Touche un peu plus bas


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> je quitte un monde qui me quitte (chateaubriand)


Pour ne plus quitter celui qui ne me quittera pas .. (moi)


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On parlait de quoi avant cette su"bite" bandaison rare et mémorable de SM?





			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait sympa si chacun invitait son conjoint aux diners macG



Pendant ce temps, sur le forum les idées s'enchainaient...


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'orgie, y aurait un paquet de divorce après
> 
> "mais voyons chérie arrêtes de boire autant et remonte vite ce pantalon, voyons....":love:



super vive les Divorces


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Non  non, ca suffira les photos...la vieille honte que j'ai eu, et tout ca a cause de toi!!! c'etait quoi deja la phrase...trop vulgaire, burk...


  oui, effectivement, d'ailleurs tu m'as choqué. :rose:


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> super vive les Divorces



       business is business


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ne plus quitter celui qui ne me quittera pas .. (moi)



Je vous quitte, vous qui ne me quittez pas, et quittez ceux qui ne vous quittent pas, alors a bientot sur ce forum que j'ai bien du mal a quitter....bon, j'vais dormir


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Touche un peu plus bas



hors de ma vue, satyre lascif aux pieds fourchus!


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> super vive les Divorces



Ouais, super   :mouais:


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ne plus quitter celui qui ne me quittera pas .. (moi)



toi tu vas finir en pléiade si tu continues!


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> hors de ma vue, satyre lascif aux pieds fourchus!


quel poête :love:


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je vous quitte, vous qui ne me quittez pas, et quittez ceux qui ne vous quittent pas, alors a bientot sur ce forum que j'ai bien du mal a quitter....bon, j'vais dormir



Il y en a qui ont de la chance, moi j'ai des conclusions à teminer avant ce soir et je suis mal partie, je post  plus sur macgé que je ne rédige mes " conclusions"


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, super   :mouais:


Oui ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

Quelqu'un m'explique cette vilaine tâche ?


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> super vive les Divorces



j'suis d'accord avec toi! le divorce c'est cool, c'est fun ,c'est branché c'est young!


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui, effectivement, d'ailleurs tu m'as choqué. :rose:




"le tombé du futal, c'est quand on l'a dans le c..?"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a qui ont de la chance, moi j'ai des conclusions à teminer avant ce soir et je suis mal partie, je post  plus sur macgé que je ne rédige mes " conclusions"



Je n'en suis qu'aux résultats pour ma part


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je vous quitte, vous qui ne me quittez pas, et quittez ceux qui ne vous quittent pas, alors a bientot sur ce forum que j'ai bien du mal a quitter....bon, j'vais dormir


 :love:


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un m'explique cette vilaine tâche ?


 supermoquette ?  

heu, c'est une fonction vbulletin.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette ?
> 
> heu, c'est une fonction vbulletin.



 non le truc qui gratte


----------



## lutin_des_villes (17 Juin 2005)

Un ménestrel passe, un pantalon tombe


----------



## Spyro (17 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un m'explique cette vilaine tâche ?


Quoi y a pas un gestionnaire de taches sur XServe ?  :rateau:


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quel poête :love:



Tu aimerais que je prenne mon luth que j'ai moi meme fabriqué avec une carapace de tortue et des cheveux de femme amoureuses, et que tous les deux, nous allions par les bois, chanter des mélopées?


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> "le tombé du futal, c'est quand on l'a dans le c..?"




non, c'est ce qui vient juste avant dt©


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est ce qui vient juste avant dt©



T'es sur?


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, super   :mouais:



Pour le prochain, penses à moi, je te ferai un prix d'ami 
   :rateau:


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur?


 faut verifier sur les videos


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

beurefe..


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Quoi y a pas un gestionnaire de taches sur XServe ?  :rateau:



Oui tiens bonne idée, Xserve-moi une bière


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> faut verifier sur les videos



Ok, je passe chez toi, on prend un angle d'analyse de 18°


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> beurefe..



Le refurb c'est mercredi.


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui tiens bonne idée, Xserve-moi une bière


----------



## lutin_des_villes (17 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est ce qui vient juste avant dt©


Je confirme :love:


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le refurb c'est mercredi.



Faux ! Mercredi c'est Ravioli  :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Tu aimerais que je prenne mon luth que j'ai moi meme fabriqué avec une carapace de tortue et des cheveux de femme amoureuses, et que tous les deux, nous allions par les bois, chanter des mélopées?


Ranges ton luth d'un autre temps saltimbanque! et laisse maiwen venir à moi auprès de mon ipod des temps modernes qui saura la combler bien plus que toutes tes harmonies médiévales    :love:


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme :love:



Bon Valoriel, c'est fini, prend tes pillules rouges


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ranges ton luth d'un autre temps saltimbanque! et laisse maiwen venir à moi auprès de mon ipod des temps modernes qui saura la combler bien plus que toutes tes harmonies médiévales    :love:



mdrrrr.
maiwen est plus sensible au petit cui-cui du rouge gorge sur sa branche qu'aux rythmiques pétomanes du dernier dafpunk en boucle sur ton popod!
aller akchieune!


----------



## lutin_des_villes (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon Valoriel, c'est fini, prend tes pillules rouges


toi le malouin


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> mdrrrr.
> maiwen est plus sensible au petit cui-cui du rouge gorge sur sa branche qu'aux rythmiques pétomanes du dernier dafpunk en boucle sur ton popod!
> aller akchieune!


Mdrrrr!
 Le cui-cui de ton oiseau rachitique ne comblera jamais le délice de l'écoute du bruit blanc émis entre deux morceaux par cette merveille technologique créée par ce qu'il y a de plus grandiose au monde ... le génie humain!   :love:


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> mdrrrr.
> maiwen est plus sensible au petit cui-cui du rouge gorge sur sa branche qu'aux rythmiques pétomanes du dernier dafpunk en boucle sur ton popod!
> aller akchieune!



:sleep:

il est toujours comme ça?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon Valoriel, c'est fini, prend tes pillules rouges




Reste pas derrière le comptoir


----------



## Spyro (17 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le refurb c'est mercredi.


c'est à dire que là ménant c'est toute la semaine le refurb  
Tu lis pas les niouzes macgé ou quoi ?


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Reste pas derrière le comptoir



Si y'a Monica


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

>



ohhh ! T'as reçu des nouveaux produits dans ta boutique ! :love:
Je passe la semaine prochaine pour te prendre les derniers accessoires  :love:


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ohhh ! T'as reçu des nouveaux produits dans ta boutique ! :love:
> Je passe la semaine prochaine pour te prendre les derniers accessoires  :love:



Non, ta commande spéciale n'est pas encore arrivée, faut dire, avec ce que tu voulais!!!!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu lis pas les niouzes macgé ou quoi ?



C'est pas dans mes références du moment :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon Valoriel, c'est fini, prend tes pillules rouges




Un tic tac ?  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Non, ta commande spéciale n'est pas encore arrivée, faut dire, avec ce que tu voulais!!!!!!!



des pointes, une dizaine de supplices de l'iPod, des cachots suplémentaires... + les habbituels :casse:


----------



## lutin_des_villes (17 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Un tic tac ?  :love:


volontier


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Pour le prochain, penses à moi, je te ferai un prix d'ami
> :rateau:




je vais essayer de m'arrêter là... :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Euhh derennes  .. je crois que maiwen n'en a rien à cirer de nos luth,ipod et cui-cui ... elle n'a d'ouïe que pour son espagnol qui l'a comblée pendant 3 heures cette après-midi d'après certains bruits qui m'ont été rapportés sur cette liste ... chuuut je ne t'ai rien dit ...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Euhh derennes  .. je crois que maiwen n'en a rien à cirer de nos luth,ipod et cui-cui ... elle n'a d'ouïe que pour son espagnol qui l'a comblée pendant 3 heures cette après-midi d'après certains bruits qui m'ont été rapportés sur cette liste ... chuuut je ne t'ai rien dit ...
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


la durée de l'épreuve était de 3 h ... moi je suis sortie au bout d'une heure ...  :hein:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la durée de l'épreuve était de 3 h ... moi je suis sortie au bout d'une heure ...  :hein:


Tu es adorable maiwen ...


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la durée de l'épreuve était de 3 h ... moi je suis sortie au bout d'une heure ...  :hein:


 
Il était si rapide que ça ton espagnol! :affraid:

:casse: :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Tu es sortie contente ou désapointée?


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Il était si rapide que ça ton espagnol! :affraid:
> 
> :casse: :rateau:


ah vi c'était .. speedy gonzales ... y'avait vraiment rien à en dire  :hein:  

ps : et donc.... désapointée


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es adorable maiwen ...



pas touche a my way'ne...
elle est a moi!...


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pas touche a my way'ne...
> elle est a moi!...


Je pose mon genou à terre et te baise la main avec mon plus grand respect .... maiwen


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pas touche a my way'ne...
> elle est a moi!...


ah ouais ... comme ça  :mouais: 
t'as vu la vierge toi ! ... 

naméo ...


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

R.P.M.G
Rateau pour ma geule!
lol..


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> R.P.M.G
> Rateau pour ma geule!
> lol..


 :rateau: 


 il était beau hein ?


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais ... comme ça  :mouais:
> t'as vu la vierge toi ! ...
> 
> naméo ...


La confirmation de ma vie  ... je me doutais bien qu'elle n'avait jamais existé ... la vierge ...


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je pose mon genou à terre et te baise la main avec mon plus grand respect .... maiwen



t'as vu ca dans fanfan la tulipe?


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2005)

les rapaces...


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'as vu ca dans fanfan la tulipe?


Oui .. et même qu'elle a un poster de lui dans sa chambre ... NA!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

Content que ça floode dans un monde qui oublie ses valeurs


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:
> 
> 
> il était beau hein ?



lol..
quelle bougresse cette meuf la alors!


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Oui .. et même qu'elle a un poster de lui dans sa chambre ... NA!!   :love:


C'est pas ma chambre ... c'est mon bureau ... dans la chambre de mes parents  :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> lol..
> quelle bougresse cette meuf la alors!


Que dis-je .. elle en a sous le sabot la belle!


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Oui .. et même qu'elle a un poster de lui dans sa chambre ... NA!!   :love:


lol..t'es un maiweniste toi, tu connais tout d'elle ma parole!


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ma chambre ... c'est mon bureau ... dans la chambre de mes parents  :mouais:


ok .. c'est par là que je suis passé que je voulais dire ... excuses-moi


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> lol..t'es un maiweniste toi, tu connais tout d'elle ma parole!


Tout est un grand mot car d'une femme on ne saurait jamais en connaître le fond ... tout au plus pourrions-nous en connaître la déraison  ..


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi vous passez votre temps à faire  ?
> 
> Vous allez attraper une crampe à la longue !!!





mais non, tu as encore rien compris !!!!  

en fait, fais attention , cela signifie :
 viens voir par ici ; voir un peu ce que moi je peux *.....* 


les *.....* a completer selon sa propre envie !!!


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tout est un grand mot car d'une femme on ne saurait jamais en connaître le fond ... tout au plus pourrions-nous en connaître la déraison  ..



c'est beau ce que tu dis!.
j'peux le noter sans risquer un proces avec gallimard?


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non, tu as encore rien compris !!!!
> 
> en fait, fais attention , cela signifie :
> viens voir par ici ; voir un peu ce que moi je peux *.....*
> ...



t'es une tite cokine toi hein!


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'es une tite cokine toi hein!


De petits points pour un femme mais de grandes idées pour un homme ....  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Roh mais euh et si moi j'y suis alors hein ?   :hein:




si , tu es notre cher dragon   

celui qui nous allume nos cheminée en hiver   
nous tiens compagnie en printemp   
nous emmene sur ses ailes en vacances d'eté :love: 
qui nous fait de bonne chataine en automne   

et puis...... un dragon et tout cela et bien plus encore  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'as vu la vierge toi ! ...


Euh...

 :hein: 

Non rien  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Put1, je crois entendre ma fille




on va tous les ammener nos cheres fifille en corse 
chez pacho en stage intensif ?????


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

oupss


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fais-les visiter le forum pour les rassurer, je serai là pour leur montrer qu'on est normaux :




alors là elle est bonne pour une sacre ceinture de chasteté pendant encore 30 ans !!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si , tu es notre cher dragon
> 
> celui qui nous allume nos cheminée en hiver
> nous tiens compagnie en printemp
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous l'as présentée ?




qui sait !!!!!!! elle est peut etre sa fille !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, Lemmy va vous montrer qu'il peut courir le 100 mètres en 10 secondes




wauhhhhhhhhh !!!!!     

le veinard, il a enfin gagne la Ferrari ????


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait sympa si chacun invitait son conjoint aux diners macG




             

celle ci est trop bonne !!!!!!!    

tu me vois arriver avec bioman fervent pc intelligent contre des mecs a mac . . .  ????  



nan , je t'assure , pour la bonne paix du menage, 
je laisse mon conjoint a la maison !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> super vive les Divorces




sa serait vraiment stupide de cracher sur son pain quotidien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa serait vraiment stupide de cracher sur son pain quotidien



Viens voir ICI  ; on a besoin de tes conseils éclairés...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> il est toujours comme ça?




ben non, là il n'est pas au top


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> celle ci est trop bonne !!!!!!!
> tu me vois arriver avec bioman fervent pc intelligent contre des mecs a mac . . .  ????
> nan , je t'assure , pour la bonne paix du menage,
> je laisse mon conjoint a la maison !!!



Je suis d'accord avec toi Robertav!
Tu me vois arriver avec wonderwoman fervente casserolles intelligentes contre des femmes à mecs ... ???    
nan , je t'assure , pour la bonne paix de mon libertinage,je laisse ma conjointe a la maison !!!

.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la durée de l'épreuve était de 3 h ... moi je suis sortie au bout d'une heure ...  :hein:




comme quoi, rien de mieux que un italien


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa serait vraiment stupide de cracher sur son pain quotidien


Ameeeeeeeennnnnnnnnn!


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi Robertav!
> Tu me vois arriver avec wonderwoman fervente casserolles intelligentes contre des femmes à mecs ... ???
> nan , je t'assure , pour la bonne paix de mon libertinage,je laisse ma conjointe a la maison !!!
> 
> .


'tention, ça va jaser  on va tout raconter à ta madame  niark niark


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

on a le droit de faire des déclarations ici ? :rose:

j'ai envie de lui dire et que tout le monde le sache, mais j'ose pas trop  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ma chambre ... c'est mon bureau ... dans la chambre de mes parents  :mouais:




mais quand tu postes le soir tard, il dorment où ?
devant la telé sur le canapé?


----------



## NED (17 Juin 2005)

Mmmm ca à bien floodé depuis ce midi...


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais quand tu postes le soir tard, il dorment où ?
> devant la telé sur le canapé?


je poste rarement très tard le soir ... quand il vont se coucher ( parfois avec les poules  ) ben je dois déguerpir ... en essayant quand même de grapiller des minutes ... et puis je me fais engueulée après


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Viens voir ICI  ; on a besoin de tes conseils éclairés...  :love:




qui est encore celui là ??????            

bon, j'ai lu les premieres 4 lignes
je vais terminer mais j'ai bien peur d'abimer mon maquillage


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comme quoi, rien de mieux que un italien


Ciao bella ... Ye connais uno coin splendido dou coté da Venise ... tou viens avec mwoi? 
Ye serai sage comme oune image


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

alors on n'a pas le droit de faire de déclarations ? :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on a le droit de faire des déclarations ici ? :rose:
> 
> j'ai envie de lui dire et que tout le monde le sache, mais j'ose pas trop  :rose:


Grrrrrr ... tu veux ma mort ...


----------



## Spyro (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on a le droit de faire des déclarations ici ? :rose:
> 
> j'ai envie de lui dire et que tout le monde le sache, mais j'ose pas trop  :rose:


T'as encore oublié tes clefs ?


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

bon je me lance  :rose:  

Robertav , je t'aime  :love:  :love:  :love: 




 ouala


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi Robertav!
> Tu me vois arriver avec wonderwoman fervente casserolles intelligentes contre des femmes à mecs ... ???
> nan , je t'assure , pour la bonne paix de mon libertinage,je laisse ma conjointe a la maison !!!
> 
> .




j'ai un ex et un mari ......entre les 2 quelques amants 

je suis arrivé a un agé que on peut considerer " raissonable "
je crois bien que je ne suis pas faite pour m'encomber d'un autre mec et 
surtout de tous le casse-tete  qui s'en  suive


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon je me lance  :rose:
> Robertav , je t'aime  :love:  :love:  :love:
> ouala





et moi je suis  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 


  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un ex et un mari ......entre les 2 quelques amants
> 
> je suis arrivé a un agé que on peut considerer " raissonable "
> je crois bien que je ne suis pas faite pour m'encomber d'un autre mec et
> surtout de tous le casse-tete  qui s'en  suive


Mamma mia ...peccato ... tu vas faire beaucoup de malheureux sur terre .. ils se reconnaitront  ...


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Je reviens des courses, et que vois-je, des declarations d'amour dans tous les sens....c'est ti pas mignon!!!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Oupss


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens des courses, et que vois-je, des declarations d'amour dans tous les sens....c'est ti pas mignon!!!!!!



Ouais bah file à la cuisine ranger les courses et après on causera amour...:mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bah file à la cuisine ranger les courses et après on causera amour...:mouais:


toujours aussi romantique


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bah file à la cuisine ranger les courses et après on causera amour...:mouais:


Toi tu sais parler aux femmes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   .. tu es de la vieille génération qui savait s'imposer ... où sont les AUTRES??  ..... pas de réponse ... ils font la vaisselle sans doute    

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu sais parler aux femmes ... tu es de la vieille génération qui savait s'imposer ... où sont les AUTRES??  ..... pas de réponse ... ils font la vaisselle sans doute
> 
> :love:  :love:



T'inquietes, je range les courses, mais il fait la cuisine!!!!!   :love:


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

Bon ,mon annonce,
Jeune homme 23 ans demeurant a Rennes cherche baby sitter de sexe féminin pour garder mon chat, voire plus si affinités.


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Bon ,mon annonce,
> Jeune homme 23 ans demeurant a Rennes cherche baby sitter de sexe féminin pour garder mon chat, voire plus si affinités.



Alors, si je comprends bien c'est voire plus si affinité...mais avec ton chat???
   

C'est degoutant... vraiment...


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Alors, si je comprends bien c'est voire plus si affinité...mais avec ton chat???
> 
> 
> C'est degoutant... vraiment...


lol...
pfffff!...t'as l'esprit mal tourné!


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Bon ,mon annonce,
> Jeune homme 23 ans demeurant a Rennes cherche baby sitter de sexe féminin pour garder mon chat, voire plus si affinités.


Cherche chien féroce pour garder jeune homme de 23 ans  pendant que je m'occupe de sa baby-sitter  ..   :love:


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> lol...
> pfffff!...t'as l'esprit mal tourné!



Non, Retourné


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> T'inquietes, je range les courses, mais il fait la cuisine!!!!!   :love:








  Lui pas toi .... euh elle est bien équipée ta cuisine? 

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:



Ahhhh, j'vais en faire des jalouses!!!!
 
J'adore.... :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

me revoilou.....


je pars bosser 4 heures, je reviens, et je trouve toujours les meme...


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> me revoilou.....
> 
> 
> je pars bosser 4 heures, je reviens, et je trouve toujours les meme...


Les fans attendaient leur star depuis 4 heures ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Les fans attendaient leur star depuis 4 heures ...



que veux tu, c'est comme ça.....
ça me fait d'ailleurs penser que la semaine derniere, un couple m'a abordé en me demandant un autographe, pris de cours, je leur est repondu, mais pourquoi.....et eux: ben, on vous a reconnu, vous etes super.....s'il vous plait.....et moi: ok....
et je leur gribouille un truc vite fait.....
le probleme, c'est que je ne sais pas pour qui ils m'ont pris.....  

des fois on se demande....


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> que veux tu, c'est comme ça.....
> ça me fait d'ailleurs penser que la semaine derniere, un couple m'a abordé en me demandant un autographe, pris de cours, je leur est repondu, mais pourquoi.....et eux: ben, on vous a reconnu, vous etes super.....s'il vous plait.....et moi: ok....
> et je leur gribouille un truc vite fait.....
> le probleme, c'est que je ne sais pas pour qui ils m'ont pris.....
> ...



Si si je t'ai vu en photo, tu ressembles à un acteur de Manga je sais plus son nom...


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> que veux tu, c'est comme ça.....
> ça me fait d'ailleurs penser que la semaine derniere, un couple m'a abordé en me demandant un autographe, pris de cours, je leur est repondu, mais pourquoi.....et eux: ben, on vous a reconnu, vous etes super.....s'il vous plait.....et moi: ok....
> et je leur gribouille un truc vite fait.....
> le probleme, c'est que je ne sais pas pour qui ils m'ont pris.....
> ...


humanum erarum es ... l'important c'est qu'ils y aient crû eux ... tu leur a embelli la vie .. c'aurait été dommage de leur gâcher ce petit moment de bonheur en dévoilant la vérité


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> humanum erarum es ...



ben oui....m'enfin, j'aurai bien aimé savoir... 


@Jahrom, vous etes en forme tous les deux.......continuez comme ça...


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben oui....m'enfin, j'aurai bien aimé savoir...
> 
> 
> @Jahrom, vous etes en forme tous les deux.......continuez comme ça...


tu aurais peut-être pû le savoir en leur demandant simplement ... "où m'avez-vous aimé le plus?"   :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Juin 2005)

Vous savez pas si il y a quelque chose d'interessant à la télé à part la ferme des énervés?


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> tu aurais peut-être pû le savoir en leur demandant simplement ... "où m'avez-vous aimé le plus?"   :love:



pas con....




			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez pas si il y a quelque chose d'interessant à la télé à part la ferme des énervés?



aucune idée, je vais reagarder le film de salles sur guevara....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

salut Cor, la forme?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

*Bon bande de vils floodeurs*
C'est vendredi, c'est le week end et c'est aussi le moment de prendre l'apéro...

Alors vous savez ce qui vous reste à faire...


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Juin 2005)

magi , tu es floodeur repenti ..? c'est a dire? 

bonsoir à tous!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> magi , tu es floodeur repenti ..? c'est a dire?




*Ca veut dire*
qu'il arrête les


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca veut dire*
> qu'il arrête les



Presque :rose:
Je suis en cure de desintox...  













Ca me reprends encore! Vite, une bière, ça va passer


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> magi , tu es floodeur repenti ..? c'est a dire?
> 
> bonsoir à tous!!



Bonsoir Joel, la forme en ce début de WE?


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Juin 2005)

qué calor


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon bande de vils floodeurs*
> C'est vendredi, c'est le week end et c'est aussi le moment de prendre l'apéro...
> 
> Alors vous savez ce qui vous reste à faire...




Oui, mon maitre... 



Et une leffe radieuse, une!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

*Sur le fait de savoir pourquoi l'ami magi se repend du flood*
celà est dû à mes bons conseils.
Désormais il a fait v½u de ne se livrer exclusivement qu'à la prière et à la méditation.


Certes certes me direz vous il floode encore un peu mais petit à petit il s'assagit déjà.


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Sur le fait de savoir pourquoi l'ami magi se repend du flood*
> celà est dû à mes bons conseils.
> Désormais il a fait v½u de ne se livrer exclusivement qu'à la prière et à la méditation.
> 
> ...


Maître, j'aurais besoin de vos conseils...

Pour la méditation, c'est plutôt Biere, vin  (Corbieres  ) ou directement le calva du grand père


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Juin 2005)

week end estivalllllllllll


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Juin 2005)

quel est votre programme ce soir???


----------



## yoffy (17 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> quel est votre programme ce soir???


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2005)

élégant et poétique


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

>



Pareil, mais seul...:mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

>




ah le salaud...
si seulement ma douce ne travaillait pas de nuit...


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, mais seul...:mouais:




drole, ca, j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ..
> si seulement ma douce ne travaillait pas de nuit...



...et si justement elle travaillait de nuit....que je n'ai même pas à la croiser...


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

Bon, mon humeur passagère sur @@&@&@uigmFFFFF... passera, mais est-ce qu'un homme et une femme sont ils vraiment faits pour vivre ensemble ?


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mon humeur passagère sur @@&@&@uigmFFFFF... passera, mais est-ce qu'un homme et une femme sont ils vraiment faits pour vivre ensemble ?



à priori non pourquoi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mon humeur passagère sur @@&@&@uigmFFFFF... passera, mais est-ce qu'un homme et une femme sont ils vraiment faits pour vivre ensemble ?



 voir ma remarque sur le sujet dans ce meme fil, au environ de la meme heure hier...
je ne suis pas sur que cela te rassure....desolé...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> à priori non pourquoi ?



coup de blues...


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mon humeur passagère sur @@&@&@uigmFFFFF... passera, mais est-ce qu'un homme et une femme sont ils vraiment faits pour vivre ensemble ?



Pas pour tout le monde en tout cas....


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pas pour tout le monde en tout cas....




_les histoires d'amours finissent mal ... en général _ :rateau: c'est vrai en plus   

bon je vais décoller 5 minutes sur meetic


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pas pour tout le monde en tout cas....



moi je dirais : surtout pas sur la meme photo!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

mais ça resemble a une soirée braguette ici.....  

YOuHou, les filles.....YouhOuu.....


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _les histoires d'amours finissent mal ... en général _ :rateau: c'est vrai en plus
> 
> bon je vais décoller 5 minutes sur meetic



T'as raison, fonce, et dechire tout sur ton passage....


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, fonce, et dechire tout sur ton passage....



j'ai envie de rigoler  :rateau:


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

c'est la réalité qui dépasse et de loin la friction....


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai envie de rigoler  :rateau:



Ecoute, c'est vraiment un tres bon systeme, et c'est vrai, c'est aussi tres drole, mais payant pour les hommes, c'est le seul hic. 
Enfin, le principal, c'est de rire, et pourquoi pas...trouver l'ame soeur!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> coup de blues...



Non, non.... il pose une question je réponds...


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, non.... il pose une question je réponds...


 
et avec plein de bon sens, d'ailleurs


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas...trouver l'ame soeur!!!



ouais ouais...
pour attraper un coup d'soleil, un coup d'amour un coup d'je t'aime...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Y a un gars qui a écrit un bouquin assez sympa là dessus...
Sait plus le titre, mais ça ressemble à "l'homme vient de mars, la femme de vénus" un truc comme ça...


----------



## rezba (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a un gars qui a écrit un bouquin assez sympa là dessus...
> Sait plus le titre, mais ça ressemble à "l'homme vient de mars, la femme de vénus" un truc comme ça...



Des fois tes références me trouent...


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Juin 2005)

quelques grammes de finesse dans un monde de brutes ... où est


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> et avec plein de bon sens, d'ailleurs




fayot va...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Des fois tes références me trouent...



mes références sont gentilles avec toi...


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a un gars qui a écrit un bouquin assez sympa là dessus...
> Sait plus le titre, mais ça ressemble à "l'homme vient de mars, la femme de vénus" un truc comme ça...



le titre exact c'est "les hommes viennent de mars, les femmes de venus"...
et je crois que c'est une femme qui l'a ecrit, mais la je suis pas categorique.


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a un gars qui a écrit un bouquin assez sympa là dessus...
> Sait plus le titre, mais ça ressemble à "l'homme vient de mars, la femme de vénus" un truc comme ça...



Oui, moi aussi, je suis trouée! Enfin, scotchée par cette reference que tu nous apportes... Bouquin surprennant!!!


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

finalement homme et femme c'est juste deux pièces de lego....:mouais:


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> mais payant pour les hommes



Et à par ça ?

On paye pourquoi ?
Pour Voir ?
Voire toucher?
Epouser?
Divorcer?

....la femme est bien la plus belle arnaque qu'un homme puisse connaître. Et le pire...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

je vois pas pourquoi ça vous troue tant que ça.

Pour bien dominer il faut connaitre...


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> finalement homme et femme c'est juste de pièces de lego....:mouais:



ça s'emboîte  (la perche était trop grand :rateau: )


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Bien mackie, j'allais la faire..


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et à par ça ?
> 
> On paye pourquoi ?
> Pour Voir ?
> ...



et dire que certains vivent de ce malheur


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> finalement homme et femme c'est juste deux pièces de lego....:mouais:



Ni de la meme couleur, ni de la meme forme...mais qui peuvent s'accorder, ......en reference au bouquin...


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et à par ça ?
> 
> On paye pourquoi ?
> Pour Voir ?
> ...



Tu oublies le plus important : Baiser !!! 

le reste c'est les préléminaires...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ni de la meme couleur, ni de la meme forme...mais qui peuvent s'accorder, ......en reference au bouquin...



Le bouquin est marrant parce qu'on y découvre ce que pense l'autre (l'adversaire...), aprés on voit plus les disputes pareil...

Aprés ça sonne faux, ça fait réchauffé !


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies le plus important : Baiser !!!



Je l'avais suce entendu


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas pourquoi ça vous troue tant que ça.
> 
> Pour bien dominer il faut connaitre...




Ceux qui disent toujours du bien des femmes ne les connaissent pas assez ; ceux qui en disent toujours du mal ne les connaissent pas du tout......

 :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies le plus important : Baiser !!!




c'est meilleurs quand c'est gratuit


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est meilleurs quand c'est gratuit



C'est jamais gratuit !


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

pom pom pom pom
vla le plus beau...
mains en l'air les filles!


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est meilleurs quand c'est gratuit



Ce n'est jamais gratuit !!!

Chaque fois tu payes en liquide !!!


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a un gars qui a écrit un bouquin assez sympa là dessus...
> Sait plus le titre, mais ça ressemble à "l'homme vient de mars, la femme de vénus" un truc comme ça...



tu lectures trop de cochoncetés toi!...


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est jamais gratuit !!!
> 
> Chaque fois tu payes en liquide !!!



ça dépend, si ça reste dans la "poche" non :rateau:


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est jamais gratuit !



oui, tu le payes un jour ou l'autre...mais tu le paye toujours


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend, si ça reste dans la "poche" non :rateau:



Pourquoi, tu n'as pas le temps de la sortir ????


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et à par ça ?
> 
> On paye pourquoi ?
> Pour Voir ?
> ...



Xman, payer, il faut toujours payer pour une femme...mais dis toi une seule chose : la femme paye encore plus.
 

Mais qu'est ce qui m'arrive la....postive, positive, positive


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, tu n'as pas le temps de la sortir ????




je parlais pas de ce genre de poche, plutôt d'une "poche" protectrice


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je parlais pas de ce genre de poche, plutôt d'une "poche" protectrice



On avait bien compris, petit coquin....


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je parlais pas de ce genre de poche, plutôt d'une "poche" protectrice




Je l'avais bien compris ainsi Mackie....


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Malow, combien tu mesures ????


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Xman, payer, il faut toujours payer pour une femme...mais dis toi une seule chose : la femme paye encore plus.




elle paie de ça personne :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Xman, payer, il faut toujours payer pour une femme...mais dis toi une seule chose : la femme paye encore plus.
> 
> 
> Mais qu'est ce qui m'arrive la....postive, positive, positive



Et oui ma grande, on voit que tu ne connais pas Sonnyboy !!!

L'homme qui remplace le fil à couper le beurre !


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avais bien compris ainsi Mackie....



C'est merveilleux, nous sommes deux pieces de légo, identiques...sur la meme longueur d'onde!!!
 :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> petit coquin....




juste un peu :rateau: quoi que :love:


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui disent toujours du bien des femmes ne les connaissent pas assez ; ceux qui en disent toujours du mal ne les connaissent pas du tout......



Alors, n'en parlons plus !

Ceci dit, le tout est de maîtriser la virgule flottante...et qui dit trop de chiffres, dit mal de crâne et lassitude


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Malow, combien tu mesures ????



1m60
 
Je m'attends a la pire des vannes......


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

'l'amour n'est qu'une illusion destinée a reproduire la race'(schopenhauer)

ah ah ah ah!...
moi au moins je fais péter les putains de références...pas comme sonnyboy qui citationne la chronique du docteur Klitorisse dans Femme Actuelle, ou quelque chose dans ce gout là!


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> 1m60



ça tombe bien, c'est juste ce que je saute !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> 'l'amour n'est qu'une illusion destinée a reproduire la race'(schopenhauer)
> 
> ah ah ah ah!...
> moi au moins je fais péter les putains de références...pas comme sonnyboy qui citationne la chronique du docteur Klitorisse dans Femme Actuelle, ou quelque chose dans ce gout là!



C'est moi qui écrit toutes les chroniques du Docteur Klitorisse, car je suis le Docteur LOVE !!!


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> 1m60
> 
> Je m'attends a la pire des vannes......




tu est donc bretonne ?


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> 1m60
> 
> Je m'attends a la pire des vannes......



ça y est tu as eu ta vanne...


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien, c'est juste ce que je saute !!!



Esprit de Guy montagné et avaratat de patrick sebastien , au nom de la sainte trinité du Vénérable et Véritable humour , je te somme de quitter le corps de jarhom ,sur le champ!


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien, c'est juste ce que je saute !!!



Et moi pas besoin ...


----------



## yoffy (17 Juin 2005)

...ça y est ?...je peux revenir ?


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et oui ma grande, on voit que tu ne connais pas Sonnyboy !!!
> 
> L'homme qui remplace le fil à couper le beurre !




Mais mon loulou, tu connais pas Malow, La femme qui change un oenuque, en un étalon! 

J'parlais pas de toi jahrom, t'inquietes...


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Guy montagné , au nom de la sainte trinité du Vénérable et Véritable humour , je te somme de quitter le corps de jarhom ,sur le champ!



Hey dequimper, si t'avais mangé un clown ça se saurait


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mais mon loulou, tu connais pas Malow, La femme qui change un oenuque, en un étalon!



Myopie.....


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mais mon loulou, tu connais pas Malow, La femme qui change un oenuque, en un étalon!



Faudra me montrer ça...


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faudra me montrer ça...




Je veux deja voire comment tu coupes le beurre....


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Hey dequimper, si t'avais mangé un clown ça se saurait



mdr
pas quimper! rennes!...le rennais n'aime pas le quimpérois qu'il trouve reveche,bourru et plouc lorsque lui le rennais est moderne, ouvert et de moeurs libérales!
alors akchionne!


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

C'était une façon de parler, ici c'est plutôt huile d'olive...


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Myopie.....



ou illusion...: <--------->, n'a jamais fait 30 cm


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> lorsque lui le rennais est moderne, ouvert et de moeurs libérales!
> alors akchionne!



Des sodomites !!!


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien, c'est juste ce que je saute !!!


 :affraid:  

ça c'est du tombé de futal !


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je veux deja voire comment tu coupes le beurre....



arrete de chauffer le sonnyboy sinon il va encore lui poindre des vélléités d'ouvrir un thread sur l'échangisme .


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'était une façon de parler, ici c'est plutôt huile d'olive...



Ecoute, on descends dans la region PACA, en juillet, voire mes parents, alors on s'organise un p'tit verre!!!! Amènes l'huile d'olive, et hop démonstration!!!!!!
 :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> arrete de chauffer le sonnyboy sinon il va encore lui poindre des vélléités d'ouvrir un thread sur l'échangisme .



Jamais je ferais une chose pareille !!!

Jamais...

On a sa dignité Môssieu !!!


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Des sodomites !!!



nous on dit pas 'sodomiser' ,mot laid et vulgaire s'il en est; on prefere dire...socratiser...ou bien encore en-philosopher....si tu me permets ce néologisme !


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute, on descends dans la region PACA, en juillet, voire mes parents, alors on s'organise un p'tit verre!!!! Amènes l'huile d'olive, et hop démonstration!!!!!!
> :love:



Moi j'embrasse pas car je suis marié.

Mais un petit verre je refuse jamais... sauf si c'est une AES


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

et oh on se calme les jeunes , hein,  non mais c'est quoi toutes ces allusions au sexe, vous n'avez pas honte.....
`
A croire que dans la vie il n'y a que le Cul qui compte...

quoi que, parfois, c'est bin vrai     :rose:  :rateau: 

Message pour Valoriel : J'ai remonté le thread " Téléchargement Etrange " rien que pour toi


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute, on descends dans la region PACA, en juillet, voire mes parents, alors on s'organise un p'tit verre!!!! Amènes l'huile d'olive, et hop démonstration!!!!!!
> :love:




hohohoh....pitin®, je m'invite...

non, pas un AES.....juste une serie de verre.....

je peux m'incruster......


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'embrasse pas car je suis marié.
> 
> Mais un petit verre je refuse jamais... sauf si c'est une AES



Serieusement parlant, ce sera un petit verre de quoi que tu auras le plaisir de nous offrir???


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir à tous !!
Je suis en week-end et les notes viennent de s'arrêter !!!
Le brevet c'est dans une semaine...
Et bonne nouvelle, j'ai 173 points sur 160 requis pour être recu avec le ocntrôle continu....
Donc je peux faire nimp pendant une semaine.
Mais j'ai mes conviction 
Les heures de colles subsistent....


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et oh on se calme les jeunes , hein, non mais c'est quoi toutes ces allusions au sexe, vous n'avez pas honte.....
> `
> A croire que dans la vie il n'y a que le Cul qui compte...
> 
> ...



MDR... Y en a que ça attire en tout cas...


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !!
> Je suis en week-end et les notes viennent de s'arrêter !!!
> Le brevet c'est dans une semaine...
> Et bonne nouvelle, j'ai 173 points sur 160 requis pour être recu avec le ocntrôle continu....
> ...



OOOOHHHHHHH, on est en pleine discussion, la!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !!
> Je suis en week-end et les notes viennent de s'arrêter !!!
> Le brevet c'est dans une semaine...
> Et bonne nouvelle, j'ai 173 points sur 160 requis pour être recu avec le ocntrôle continu....
> ...



Je vois pas ou est la connotation sexuelle la dedans...:mouais: c'est un piège


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> MDR... Y en a que ça attire en tout cas...


`
Normal, c'est le cul culte


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !!
> Je suis en week-end et les notes viennent de s'arrêter !!!
> Le brevet c'est dans une semaine...
> Et bonne nouvelle, j'ai 173 points sur 160 requis pour être recu avec le ocntrôle continu....
> ...



Si ca c'est pas du flood en puissance, je ne m'y connais pas


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas ou est la connotation sexuelle la dedans...:mouais: c'est un piège


 nan, un bête floude


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Donc je peux faire nimp



C'est sûrement là...décode jahrom


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juin 2005)

Oui désolé de vous avoir coupé :sick:
Vous aviez l'air bine lancé et moi je débarque...
Je vous en prie poursuivez et prévenez moi quand c'est finit 
Quoique si j'arrie à comprendre ne serai-ce que la moitié du délire, je pourrait m'incruster...


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

beurefe...


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !!
> Je suis en week-end et les notes viennent de s'arrêter !!!
> Le brevet c'est dans une semaine...
> Et bonne nouvelle, j'ai 173 points sur 160 requis pour être recu avec le ocntrôle continu....
> ...


 un s à convictions   


(quant au "on trolle continu", on savait que t'etais doué    )


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

bon, ben eclatez vous bien les nazebroques, moi je file au pieu...
C'est que l'bobby y's'leve a 4h pour aller brasser des trucs lourds, demain...
...
ben oui hein...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Serieusement parlant, ce sera un petit verre de quoi que tu auras le plaisir de nous offrir???



Ah ben y a un peu de tout...

Là  je suis en train de faire quelques bouteilles de rhum arrangé... mais on pourra pas boire ça avant plusieurs mois...


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûrement là...décode jahrom



Pouah t'as raison !!! le nimp ça doit être un aphrodisiaque ou une pause du kamasutra...:mouais:


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> nous on dit pas 'sodomiser' ,mot laid et vulgaire s'il en est; on prefere dire...socratiser...ou bien encore en-philosopher....si tu me permets ce néologisme !


 ah ?

c'est passé de mode le dt© ?


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben y a un peu de tout...
> 
> Là  je suis en train de faire quelques bouteilles de rhum arrangé... mais on pourra pas boire ça avant plusieurs mois...



Plusieurs mois !!!!  Alors ca ca veut dire qu'on est pas les bienvenus !!!!
   

Miam miam le rhum arrangé !!! bon, aller, tu feras un p'tit effort pour nous le servir en juillet!!!!

 :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Plusieurs mois !!!!  Alors ca ca veut dire qu'on est pas les bienvenus !!!!
> 
> 
> Miam miam le rhum arrangé !!! bon, aller, tu feras un p'tit effort pour nous le servir en juillet!!!!
> ...



En juillet y aura autre chose...

Tu boiras de la suze !


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

elle a soif elle!
elle a chaud!
encore une bougresse!


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

Bonne nuit à tous... je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je suis un peu fatiguée ce soir..... 

vivement le 21 juillet ...( prochaine AES ) 

au fait malow et jahrom n'oubliez pas qu'on se voit le 3ème week-end du mois de juillet


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> elle a soif elle!
> elle a chaud!
> encore une bougresse!



Une petite carne ouais...j'adÔre !!


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah ?
> 
> c'est passé de mode le dt© ?



nan ca c'est les mecs qui font du tunning qui parlent comme ça! voyons!...


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous... je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je suis un peu fatiguée ce soir.....
> 
> vivement le 21 juillet ...( prochaine AES )
> 
> au fait malow et jahrom n'oubliez pas qu'on se voit le 3ème week-end du mois de juillet



Bien noté Kathy  bonne nuit !!:love:


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous... je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je suis un peu fatiguée ce soir.....
> 
> vivement le 21 juillet ...( prochaine AES )
> 
> au fait malow et jahrom n'oubliez pas qu'on se voit le 3ème week-end du mois de juillet



Pas de probleme pour ce week la!!!!!
Vivement...!!!!!
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En juillet y aura autre chose...
> 
> Tu boiras de la suze !



Pour moi ce sera avec un glaçon... et des caouettes qui piquent...


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Chérie, tu suzes ???


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une petite carne ouais...j'adÔre !!



La petite carne prendra de la suze avec plaisir, mais sans glace, et avec des olives vertes, si possible des olives un peu épicées, et préparées a la provencale...


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Chérie, tu suzes ???



Je t'avais dit que tu avais besoin de sommeil toi !!!!


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

ca suffit de parler de sexe!...

'trop de sexe nuit au sexe'


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> La petite carne prendra de la suze avec plaisir, mais sans glace, et avec des olives vertes, si possible des olives un peu épicées, et préparées a la provencale...



Moi mes olives vertes pimentées je les achête chez les arabes c'est le top...


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi mes olives vertes pimentées je les achête chez les arabes c'est le top...



bon, joel robluchon...demasqué!


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi mes olives vertes pimentées je les achête chez les arabes c'est le top...



Oui, mais ce ne sont pas les olives vertes pimentées de la gare du nord !!!! alors je prends !!!


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bon, joel robluchon...



Bon, jimmy...debranche ta guitare....ca suffit maintenant.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bon, joel robluchon...demasqué!



Là, mon garçon, faut choisir, c'est roblochon, ou Robuchon.


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

chez moi, se faire faire une olive ca veut dire autre chose...enfin bon..treve de cochoncetés..


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Bon, jimmy...


jimmy page ouais...si j'pouvais caresser une femme comme lui un manche de guitare , tu serais mon plus beau solo, choupinette!


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> jimmy page ouais...si j'pouvais caresser une femme comme lui un manche de guitare , tu serais mon plus beau solo, choupinette!



En tout cas, j'aime bien ta reference a jimmy page, excellent choix


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Juin 2005)

coucou les amis ...


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, j'aime bien ta reference a jimmy page, excellent choix



Pour ce que vois *malow* ne *mache* pas sur le nombre  

Quelle dragueuse ! ...j'suis sûr que c'est un mec


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> coucou les amis ...



Mais !!!! il n'est pas encore minuit !


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce que vois *malow* ne *mache* pas sur le nombre
> 
> Quelle dragueuse ! ...j'suis sûr que c'est un mec



tu es bien sur de toi je trouve.....mais si tu prefers, je peux faire l'homme!!!


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> tu es bien sur de toi je trouve.....mais si tu prefers, je peux faire l'homme!!!



Attention ! tu risques de trouver plus dur que toi 
   :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce que vois *malow* ne *mache* pas sur le nombre
> 
> Quelle dragueuse ! ...j'suis sûr que c'est un mec


J'infirme avec énergie, pour avoir eu l'honneur :rateau: de la rencontrer hier   

Ps : Demande à Jahrom se qu'il en pense :casse:


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> tu es bien sur de toi je trouve.....mais si tu prefers, je peux faire l'homme!!!



lol..


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

moi je l'aime bien cette meuf!...
elle est archi-cynique j'adore!


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ps : Demande à Jahrom se qu'il en pense :casse:



Je laisse les rumeurs planer...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> tu es bien sur de toi je trouve.....mais si tu prefers, je peux faire l'homme!!!



Moi j'préfer quand elle fé pas d'fote.


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'infirme avec énergie, pour avoir eu l'honneur :rateau: de la rencontrer hier
> 
> Ps : Demande à Jahrom se qu'il en pense :casse:



kikou topo!


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

'lut le breton? il pleut toujours par chez toi? :casse:


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2005)

minuit


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

Toujours fidèle au poste Joel 
Et ponctuel avec ça...


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> 'lut le breton? il pleut toujours par chez toi? :casse:



nan il fait hyperbeau et j'attend encore quelques jours pour sortir mon calvin klein spécial juillet et ma dégaine de branleur afin d'aller xyeuter les kilometres de seins nus qui vont pas tarder a déferler sur les plages...a quelques bornes de chez moi.


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours fidèle au poste Joel
> Et ponctuel avec ça...


j'ouvre les users et puis je fais un tour sur le flood


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> nan il fait hyperbeau et j'attend encore quelques jours pour sortir mon calvin klein spécial juillet et ma dégaine de branleur afin d'aller xyeuter les kilometres de seins nus qui vont pas tarder a déferler sur les plages...a quelques bornes de chez moi.


Quelques bornes.... 
A moins 1 h de route quand même...


----------



## lutin_des_villes (18 Juin 2005)

Salut les floodeurs


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2005)

je suis encore plus ponctuel sur le bar de la nuit


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Quelques bornes....
> A moins 1 h de route quand même...



moué de toute facon je vais y aller en stop alors..a chaque fois que je leve mon pouce sur le bord de la route, y'a une ribambelle de femmes qui s'arrete...
bref, spo un probleme...


----------



## jahrom (18 Juin 2005)

Je crois que la on touche le fond sur TF1....


----------



## Malow (18 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Attention ! tu risques de trouver plus dur que toi
> :rateau:



Ca, c'est du fantasme pur et dur...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Touche mon bras...

C'est froid l'acier hein ?!

Allez va, arrête de jouer avec les poignées de ton cercueil...


----------



## jahrom (18 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ca, c'est du fantasme pur et dur...




Ouuuuiii, tu m'appeles chérie ???


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

causons d'autre choses ! sabredebois!


----------



## Malow (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Touche mon bras...
> 
> C'est froid l'acier hein ?!
> 
> Allez va, arrête de jouer avec les poignées de ton cercueil...



L'homme de fer ?!!! Mais c'est celui qui etait en fauteuil roulant, non??? 

 :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

>





			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah le salaud...
> si seulement ma douce ne travaillait pas de nuit...



*C'est pas toi *
qui avait dans ta signature :
"la masturbation c'est la seule façon que j'ai trouvé de faire l'amour à quelqu'un que j'aime"      ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

*bon samedi, bon w.e. !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: *​

pour ma part cela s'annonce ennuyeux, voir meme orageux


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

alu lé pipoles


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon samedi, bon w.e. !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: *​
> 
> pour ma part cela s'annonce ennuyeux, voir meme orageux



Commence donc par tomber l'futal !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Commence donc par tomber l'futal !




hoooooooooo nonnnnnn !!!!!!!!!!!!!   


pas de si tot le matin  :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

'lut... :sleep:


----------



## duracel (18 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'lut... :sleep:



Bonne nuit.


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit.


coucou lapin


----------



## valoriel (18 Juin 2005)

'jour tout le monde


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 'jour tout le monde


jour toi


----------



## tantoillane (18 Juin 2005)

nuit aux autres


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous

ça va mieux... j'suis dans de meilleures dispositions qu'hier :casse:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous
> 
> ça va mieux... j'suis dans de meilleures dispositions qu'hier :casse:



bonne chose.....
 duckMan


----------



## lutin_des_villes (18 Juin 2005)

Je suis un ménestrel de niveau 1! Je boule rouge ou vert, c'est selon (pour l'instant, je boule gris ) et je chante presque comme une casserole 

Ma guitare est une sherwwod, je vole aux modos pour donner aux nioubes :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un ménestrel de niveau 1! Je boule rouge ou vert, c'est selon (pour l'instant, je boule gris ) et je chante presque comme une casserole
> 
> Ma guitare est une sherwwod, je vole aux modos pour donner aux nioubes :love:



z'etes lourd (ça va pour cette foiis Valo... )....vous boulez gris....je suis tout plein de boulage gris....en plus c'est chiant les double pseudo....
c'est pas que j'en ai pas 2/3 mais bon.....je boule avec le vrai.....


----------



## Mac et Kette (18 Juin 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un ménestrel de niveau 1! Je boule rouge ou vert, c'est selon (pour l'instant, je boule gris ) et je chante presque comme une casserole
> 
> Ma guitare est une sherwwod, je vole aux modos pour donner aux nioubes :love:



tiens , un membre DTC.
salut l'ami.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

Bonjour chers amis


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour chers amis



vé, le plus bô....;salut Cor...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour chers amis


 coucou Cor


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

Ah stook, tu sais bien que tu viens me dire un ptit coucou quand tu veux :love:


----------



## lutin_des_villes (18 Juin 2005)

J'ai jamais boulé avec le lutin


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ah stook, tu sais bien que tu viens me dire un ptit coucou quand tu veux :love:




pas de soucis.....
j'arrive...

bon, je vais devoir vous laisser une petit heure, @+


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

À bientôt cher stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais boulé avec le lutin



et continue comme ça...   
j'ai confondu avec celui de Romu...
bref, de toute facon, j'ai plein de petit point gris....c'est pas joli....


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> À bientôt cher stook




.....@+


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

je viens de voir ça 

aie :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de voir ça
> 
> aie :rateau:


et paf la madame


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de voir ça
> 
> aie :rateau:




*Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.*


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

Tout le monde, comment allez vous par ce beau samedi?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de voir ça
> 
> aie :rateau:


 :casse:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

hop, un petit tour sur ipodG et me revoilou.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de voir ça
> 
> aie :rateau:



tres bon


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

bon, faut y aller, le boulot m'appelle......@+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, faut y aller, le boulot m'appelle......@+




*Idem*
la bière m'appelle


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Idem*
> la bière m'appelle



a 15h30?...


... :mouais:



ah ben ouais, t'as raison, tiens, vais faire pareil...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)




----------



## 222diablo222 (18 Juin 2005)

salut les floodeurs


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juin 2005)

Un petit coucou du bord de la piscine... 35 au soleil. L'eau est à 27. Je pense bien à vous...


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

il fait trop chaud pour floudre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coucou du bord de la piscine... 35 au soleil. L'eau est à 27. Je pense bien à vous...



35?!!!!!!! T'agite pas trop... un coup de chaud est si vite arrivé   ... Lâche ce clavier!!!


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coucou du bord de la piscine... 35 au soleil. L'eau est à 27. Je pense bien à vous...


'tain il chauffe vachement ton powerbook quand même


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 'tain il chauffe vachement ton powerbook quand même




et encore, imagine G5 bi-pro :rateau:


----------



## NED (18 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tres bon


J'me doutais de la fin...
drôle tout de même...


----------



## iMax (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et encore, imagine G5 bi-pro :rateau:



M'en fous, j'ai la clim :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et encore, imagine G5 bi-pro :rateau:


oui mais je doute qu'il amène son bi-pro au bord de la piscine quand même


----------



## iMax (18 Juin 2005)

Mackie, j'ai trouvé un site pour toi... 

Ça va te plaire !


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

pof!...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pof!...


pouic


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pouic



Gruick!


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Gruick!


 ca va ?


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ca va ?



ouais quand t'es la ca va toujours...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ouais quand t'es la ca va toujours...


style   que je sois là ou pas ... tu es toujours aussi ... derennes


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Moi que tu sois là ou pas, j'ai toujorus des flatulences..

Mais quand t'es là, j'ai l'impression que c'est plus gras....


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi que tu sois là ou pas, j'ai toujorus des flatulences..
> 
> Mais quand t'es là, j'ai l'impression que c'est plus gras....


je suis heureuse de ne pas changer ton quotidien mais de tout de même le rendre un peu meilleur


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> style   que je sois là ou pas ... tu es toujours aussi ... derennes


aussi..con?
lol
moi aussi je t'aime choupinette...j'aime quand tu reboubles de coups sur ma poitrine en airain avec tes petits poings de meufs tout minuscules.
c'est comme si un nain filait des coups de pompe dans le socle de la statue de la liberté...


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi que tu sois là ou pas, j'ai toujorus des flatulences..
> 
> Mais quand t'es là, j'ai l'impression que c'est plus gras....



moi maiwen ca fait trois fois qu'elle m'envoie des mp pour que je lui file mon msn...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi maiwen ca fait trois fois qu'elle m'envoie des mp pour que je lui file mon msn...


eh ben mon pépère, soit y'a une autre maiwen sur ce forum ... ce dont je doute fort ... soit tu as des visions ...


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> eh ben mon pépère, soit y'a une autre maiwen sur ce forum ... ce dont je doute fort ... soit tu as des visions ...



ok ok..on fait genre que c'est pas vrai...ca rouleze


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ok ok..on fait genre que c'est pas vrai...ca rouleze


tu veux vraiment que je le fasse ? ... je peux le faire aussi ... mais bon ...  :mouais: 

t'es en manque de gens dans ta liste d'amis ? tu te sens seul ? ... tu veux en parler ?


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu veux vraiment que je le fasse ? ... je peux le faire aussi ... mais bon ...  :mouais:
> 
> t'es en manque de gens dans ta liste d'amis ? tu te sens seul ? ... tu veux en parler ?



nan lol ca va aller ..mais depuis que j'ai perdu sniffy mon poisson rouge dans un accident d'eau chaude ,bah j'arrive pas a reprendre le dessus.


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> nan lol ca va aller ..mais depuis que j'ai perdu sniffy mon poisson rouge dans un accident d'eau chaude ,bah j'arrive pas a reprendre le dessus.


 Encore un qui va se faire bouler rouge !


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Encore un qui va se faire bouler rouge !



ca veut dire quoi bouler rouge?...c'est un truc sexuel?
lapo compris!


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ca veut dire quoi bouler rouge?...c'est un truc sexuel?
> lapo compris!


tu veux que je te montre ?


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Juin 2005)

à tous...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> à tous...


qué pasa 'ti N'Avril ?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> à tous...


Quesqu'y t'arrives Avril? des malheurs?


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Juin 2005)

Ben voilà, à l'école, partout, on en voit qui s'embrassent sous les portes-sacs, d'autres qui se tiennent par la main, il fait beau et tout...
Et moi je sort avec personne, j'essae bien de me bouger mais non, à chaque fois ca manque il y a toujours un truc...
Pourtnt on m'a dit que j'étais pas trop moche, j'ai pas mal d'amis et j'ai d'embrouille avec personne...
Mais terriblement seul.
L'an prochaine c'est le lycée, dans la classe je me retrouve toujours avec les mêmes personnes...
Une joie ? Non je ne pense pas, c'est plus chiant qu'autre chose.
De plus, comment se fire reconnaitre par la société ? Impossible, c'est toujours les mêmes têtes qui reviennent et pourtant elles font rien...
Enfin, je sais pas si vous comprenez mais ca fait chier....


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, à l'école, partout, on en voit qui s'embrassent sous les portes-sacs, d'autres qui se tiennent par la main, il fait beau et tout...
> Et moi je sort avec personne, j'essae bien de me bouger mais non, à chaque fois ca manque il y a toujours un truc...
> Pourtnt on m'a dit que j'étais pas trop moche, j'ai pas mal d'amis et j'ai d'embrouille avec personne...
> Mais terriblement seul.
> ...



V'la t pas qu'il nous fait une 'tite deprime le gamin... 
Allez, t'inquiètes Avril, ça va passer, t'inquiètes pas...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

et puis floodes pour oublier  ça fait du bien


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> partout, on en voit qui s'embrassent , d'autres qui se tiennent par la main, il fait beau et tout...
> Et moi je sort avec personne,.. terriblement seul..




toi tu me fais le plaisir d'ecouter tatav !!!!! :mouais: 


tu n'as pas fait la fete toi le w.e. dernier ????

tu crois que ceux qu tu rencontre il font la feté tt les jours, ils se  collents 24/24h ????


tu reves ou quoi ?????     


d'ailleur tant mieux........ parfois la solitude a du bon   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, j'ai trouvé un site pour toi...
> 
> Ça va te plaire !



ta de la chance que la machine ne veulent pas  :mouais: 

_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, à l'école, partout, on en voit qui s'embrassent sous les portes-sacs, d'autres qui se tiennent par la main, il fait beau et tout...
> Et moi je sort avec personne, j'essae bien de me bouger mais non, à chaque fois ca manque il y a toujours un truc...
> Pourtnt on m'a dit que j'étais pas trop moche, j'ai pas mal d'amis et j'ai d'embrouille avec personne...
> Mais terriblement seul.
> ...




de quoi tu le plaint !!! tu a ta disposition le meilleurs outils de drague qu'il soit, celui qu'il toucherai bien plus une fille qu'une voiture ou une moto ! ben oui ! tu est dans un club hippique ! donc tu n'a qu'a prendre une cheval et aller te balader avec ! (rappel : un club hippique est fréquenté a 75 % par des nanas  )


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2005)

comment ça va ?? je suis à fond de cale!!!    
je vais faire un cercle avec avril!!!


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> de quoi tu le plaint !!! tu a ta disposition le meilleurs outils de drague qu'il soit, celui qu'il toucherai bien plus une fille qu'une voiture ou une moto ! ben oui ! tu est dans un club hippique ! donc tu n'a qu'a prendre une cheval et aller te balader avec ! (rappel : un club hippique est fréquenté a 75 % par des nanas  )



Putain mais oui !
Mackie 
L'équitatio, j'ai oublié de reprendre l'équitation !
Ca fais trois semaine que j'y suis pas allé à cause d'une tendinite que j'ai plus !
Mais oui !


Et puis Princess à raison..
:love:
Tout le monde qui se retouve le soir chez lui doit se dire ca...
C'est la vie en fait.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

Je vous souhaite une excellente soirée moi je vais au resto


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Et puis Princess à raison..
> :love:
> Tout le monde qui se retouve le soir chez lui doit se dire ca...
> C'est la vie en fait.




enfin passer énormément de temps avec quelqu'un que l'on aime même pour faire des choses de la vie quotidienne c'est pas mal non plus :love:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Putain mais oui !
> Mackie
> L'équitatio, j'ai oublié de reprendre l'équitation !
> Ca fais trois semaine que j'y suis pas allé à cause d'une tendinite que j'ai plus !
> ...


... affligeant ... il déprime pendant 5 minutes et c'est fini ... pfff  ... ça sert strictement à rien


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

Ceci dit, je suis prêt à créer le cercle des victimes des plus gros rateaux.


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, je suis prêt à créer le cercle des victimes des plus gros rateaux.


raconte raconte :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... affligeant ... il déprime pendant 5 minutes et c'est fini ... pfff  ... ça sert strictement à rien



On voit que tu ne vit pas avec moi à l'école 
Je passe de l'enthouisiasme au drame en 2 secondes et inversement.
J'ai passé mes révisions à faire :
Je m'en fous je l'ai d'avance ou bien : tin je suis mal, j'avance à rien.

Oui c'est vrai pour 5 minutes ca ser à rien..


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> On voit que tu ne vit pas avec moi à l'école
> Je passe de l'enthouisiasme au drame en 2 secondes et inversement.
> J'ai passé mes révisions à faire :
> Je m'en fous je l'ai d'avance ou bien : tin je suis mal, j'avance à rien.
> ...


c'est un peu le lot de pas mal de gens ... je suis comme ça aussi ... particulèrement pendant les ... "révisions" ... enfin la période où on est censé réviser ...


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, je suis prêt à créer le cercle des victimes des plus gros rateaux.



j'y irais pas


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

pom pom pom pom!


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'y irais pas


pourtant, il faut assumer et vivre avec ce qui nous tombe dessus mackinouchet    :rateau:


----------



## duracel (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourtant, il faut assumer et vivre avec ce qui nous tombe dessus mackinouchet    :rateau:



C'est parfaitement vrai. Je vis depuis peu avec un pot de fleurs.


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourtant, il faut assumer et vivre avec ce qui nous tombe dessus mackinouchet    :rateau:



viens dans mes bras maiwen :love:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> viens dans mes bras maiwen :love:


"je vous demande de vous arrêter" ... mon cher


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "je vous demande de vous arrêter" ... mon cher




je suis même pas encore parti :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis même pas encore parti :rateau:


eh ben n'y pense même pas


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> eh ben n'y pense même pas




si tu savais a quoi je pense :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si tu savais a quoi je pense :rateau:


lire en toi il nous est possible, jeune padawan


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

moué moué


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi tu me fais le plaisir d'ecouter tatav !!!!! :mouais:
> 
> 
> tu n'as pas fait la fete toi le w.e. dernier ????
> ...



Elle est bien cette tatav...:love:

Ecoute là avril !!! Elle a raison...


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, à l'école, partout, on en voit qui s'embrassent sous les portes-sacs, d'autres qui se tiennent par la main, il fait beau et tout...
> Et moi je sort avec personne, j'essae bien de me bouger mais non, à chaque fois ca manque il y a toujours un truc...
> Pourtnt on m'a dit que j'étais pas trop moche, j'ai pas mal d'amis et j'ai d'embrouille avec personne...
> Mais terriblement seul.
> ...



et la chirurgie esthétique?...tu sais qu'aujourd'hui on peut se faire ravoir un bec de lievre pour trois francs six sous ,demande a sonny boy...il a toutes les adresses des meilleurs praticiens de la place!


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> et la chirurgie esthétique?...tu sais qu'aujourd'hui on peut se faire ravoir un bec de lievre pour trois francs six sous ,demande a sonny boy...il a toutes les adresses des meilleurs praticiens de la place!


En forme le breton?
pas encore parti a ton festnoz


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Il m'aime bien on dirait (lui aussi...) j'ai droit à un traitement de faveur !


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> En forme le breton?
> pas encore parti a ton festnoz


nan..d'autant que j'ai annulé une thouze pour cause de rhinite...j'voulais pas qu'il y ait de malentendu.


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il m'aime bien on dirait (lui aussi...) j'ai droit à un traitement de faveur !


je sais que tu aimes te faire fouailler et batonner par les hommes de solide gréement.


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> nan..d'autant que j'ai annulé une thouze pour cause de rhinite...j'voulais pas qu'il y ait de malentendu.


Je suis certaine que sonny ne s'arrêterai pas à un tel détail


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Je suis certaine que sonny ne s'arrêterai pas à un tel détail



toi non plus cocheune!


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> toi non plus cocheune!


c't'adire ce soir j'ai un repas de famille ... alors comme je peux pas amener tout le monde ... je préfère qu'on fasse ça un autre jour


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Allons, allons c'est encore un enfant, cette petite carne...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons c'est encore un enfant, cette petite carne...


c'est moi \o/

ça me fait tellement plaisir quand tu dis ça sonny, c'est tellement poétique  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Oui hein...


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi \o/
> 
> ça me fait tellement plaisir quand tu dis ça sonny, c'est tellement poétique  :love:



ca marche mais tu mets pas sonnyboy dans le coup...je soupconne chez ce gueux là qu'il en profiterait pour me socratiser au passage...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Nan j'aime pas l'odeur du caca.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons c'est encore un enfant, cette petite carne...



Il y a chez elle un je-ne-sais-quoi d'émouvant, comme une robertav en devenir... :love:


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan j'aime pas l'odeur du caca.



ce que tu peux etre prosaique!...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a chez elle un je-ne-sais-quoi d'émouvant, comme une robertav en devenir... :love:



Doquéville mon nami !!!! 

Oui, c'est tout à fait exact... elle papillone au millieu de tous ces hommes en rut, sans s'apercevoir du comique de la situation...

j'aime bien...


----------



## derennes (18 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a chez elle un je-ne-sais-quoi d'émouvant, comme une robertav en devenir... :love:



hé moi j'aime bien maiwen...!
elle est punchie...rien a voir avec robertav!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> hé moi j'aime bien maiwen...!
> elle est punchie...rien a voir avec robertav!



J't'en foutrais moi du "punchie", sous-doué...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J't'en foutrais moi du "punchie", sous-doué...



Ouais sauf qu'il passe pas le bac, lui...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a chez elle un je-ne-sais-quoi d'émouvant, comme une robertav en devenir... :love:


jamais je ne pourrais égaler robertav ... paraît-il que j'ai pas l'accent


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Tu peux quand même tomber l'futal...

Juste histoire de...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux quand même tomber l'futal...
> 
> Juste histoire de...


comment on fait ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Tu as déjà fait caca ?

Je pose la question, car comme l'a dit trés justement Jean Carmet dans Palace :

"il a du en faire une drôle de tête le premier qui a fait caca"...

ben le début du mouvement est trés comparable...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as déjà fait caca ?
> 
> Je pose la question, car comme l'a dit trés justement Jean Carmet dans Palace :
> 
> ...


ah ... oui ça je sais ... mais la fin ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Y a pas de fin, sinon y a plus de forum...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de fin, sinon y a plus de forum...


j'aime bien le concept


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

c'est beau comme une chanson de johnny tout ça, moi ça me fout les poils...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est beau comme une chanson de johnny tout ça, moi ça me fout les poils...


t'abuses ... t'as tout cassé mon super moment de ... spiritualité ...  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'abuses ... t'as tout cassé mon super moment de ... spiritualité ...  :mouais:



T'es vengée d'avance, y en a un qui lui a cassé son élan de bonne humeur, tout à l'heure sur un autre fil


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es vengée d'avance, y en a un qui lui a cassé son élan de bonne humeur, tout à l'heure sur un autre fil


ah j'ai pas vu ...  j'ai raté un truc encore


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es vengée d'avance, y en a un qui lui a cassé son élan de bonne humeur, tout à l'heure sur un autre fil




comment qu'y balance le salaud, j'y crois pas!!


N'empêche que "requiem pour un fou" a burnes dans la bagnole, le coude appuyé a l'encadrement de fenetre, si c'est pas un grand moment de spiritualite, je m'y connais pas...


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> comment qu'y balance le salaud, j'y crois pas!!
> 
> 
> N'empêche que "requiem pour un fou" a burnes dans la bagnole, le coude appuyé a l'encadrement de fenetre, si c'est pas un grand moment de spiritualite, je m'y connais pas...



J'préfère "requiem pour un con" sjdm*...quoique.....


* rappel pour ceux'elles qui ne suivent pas : Sans Jeux De Mots


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah j'ai pas vu ...  j'ai raté un truc encore



E N C O R E ??????????


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> E N C O R E ??????????


quoi encore ? ...


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Juin 2005)

à tous !!
Ce soir maintenant, c'est réjouissance...
J'étais partit pour aller au spectacle de chorale de mon frère , peu enthousiaste...
Mais dans la salle, il y avait une copine et sa soeur... :love::love:
On a passé la soiré ensemble, on s'est bien amusés ! et là je repart voir des copines et des copains au feu de St Jean en bas de chez moi...


J'aime beauccoup macG, faudrait que je fasse un récapitulatif de mes post "raconte ta life" ca pourrait se vendre...
Bon j'y vais, on m'attend...


_3 heures avant : tin la vie c'est de la merde...


Désolé, je vous ai coupés... 
_


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quoi encore ? ...



non, rien


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> J'préfère "requiem pour un con" sjdm*...quoique.....
> 
> 
> * rappel pour ceux'elles qui ne suivent pas : Sans Jeux De Mots


béru?


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> béru?



quoi t'esse que tu m'veux, toi ?

mais sans les mains....y'a la langue


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> mais sans les mains....y'a la langue



P'tain j'suis allé trop vite....kekfois mon cerveau me surprend; il'm dépass

bon, j' traduis pour les bouchés de la caverne à pensée...à rien

"Sans jeux de mots" ...jeux de mains..., mais aujourd'hui !

bon ça va kom ça ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

un truc m'echappe...
pourquoi "beru"?


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> un truc m'echappe...
> pourquoi "beru"?


 j'sais pas


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2005)

Enfin, dès qu'on intellectualise le floude, y a plus personne....


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> j'sais pas



je m'disais aussi...


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

j'me suis trompé :rose:
Je pensais que c'était une chanson des béru (bérurier noirs, bande d'ignares  )


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> j'me suis trompé :rose:
> Je pensais que c'était une chanson des béru (bérurier noirs, bande d'ignares  )



Heureusement pour moi quand on me dit Béru je pense pas à ce sous groupe...


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement pour moi quand on me dit Béru je pense pas à ce sous groupe...



et tu penses à quoi mon lapinou ?   D


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je m'disais aussi...



Bon ! je vois que tu ne connais pas Sana... L'absolu, l'ultime désir, le grandiôse, le seul parmis les uns et les autres, LE, quoi !


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> j'me suis trompé :rose:
> Je pensais que c'était une chanson des béru (bérurier noirs, bande d'ignares  )




j'avais bien pense a ça, mais "requiem pour un con" par les berus, je n'osais pas imaginer une telle meprise...
honte sur toi...


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'avais bien pense a ça, mais "requiem pour un con" par les berus, je n'osais pas imaginer une telle meprise...
> honte sur toi...


Rohhhh, ca va  
CA peux arriver à tout le monde faire une erreur...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Rohhhh, ca va
> CA peux arriver à tout le monde faire une erreur...




Nan moooossieur!!!!
"requiem pour un con" c'est de vivaldi et je laisserai personne dire que c'est les berus!!!!


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'avais bien pense a ça, mais "requiem pour un con" par les berus, je n'osais pas imaginer une telle meprise...
> honte sur toi...



Que le Gars_qu'iz_bourg redescende sur terre vous péter la gueule.. Ignares


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

magi


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Nan moooossieur!!!!
> "requiem pour un con" c'est de vivaldi et je laisserai personne dire que c'est les berus!!!!


Ah pitin©
Faut mieux entendre ça que d'être aveugle...


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> magi


Merci...
Toujours la pour me soutenir à ce que je vois...

PS : A cause de vous, je me remet à flooder


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> magi



OUI et à sec


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> OUI et à sec


Dis, je pourrais avoir de ta vaseline, s'il t'en reste


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Merci...
> Toujours la pour me soutenir à ce que je vois...
> 
> PS : A cause de vous, je me remet à flooder




ouais ouais, j'ai remarque que maiwen, sous ses airs de pas y toucher, elle est vile, veule et fourbe...
elle me proposait dans le role du dindon ya pas une demie heure, sur un autre fil.
mais j'l'ai a l'oeil, t'inquiete!!


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouais ouais, j'ai remarque que maiwen, sous ses airs de pas y toucher, elle est vile, veule et fourbe...
> elle me proposait dans le role du dindon ya pas une demie heure, sur un autre fil.
> mais j'l'ai a l'oeil, t'inquiete!!



Ouais enfin c'est une fille quoi...


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouais ouais, j'ai remarque que maiwen, sous ses airs de pas y toucher, elle est vile, veule et fourbe...
> elle me proposait dans le role du dindon ya pas une demie heure, sur un autre fil.
> mais j'l'ai a l'oeil, t'inquiete!!


et encore, t'as pas encore vu ça : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3239053&postcount=610

Mais ou va la France


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2005)

Ecoutez, chuuuuuuut ! 

EQUIEM POUR UN CON
Serge Gainsbourg (France)


Écoute les orgues
Elles jouent pour toi
Il est terrible cet air-là
J'espère que tu aimes
C'est assez beau non
C'est le requiem pour un con

Je l'ai composé spécialement pour toi
À ta mémoire de scélérat
C'est un joli thème,
Tu ne trouves pas, non
Semblable à toi-même
Pauvre con

Voici les orgues
Qui remettent ça
Faut qu't'apprennes par c½ur cet air-là
Que tu n'aies pas même
Une hésitation
Sur le requiem pour un con

Quoi tu me regardes
Tu n'apprécies pas
Mais qu'est-ce qu'y a là-dedans
Qui t'plaît pas
Pour moi c'est idem
Que ça t'plaise ou non
J'te l'rejoue quand même
Pauvre con

Écoute les orgues
Elles jouent pour toi
Il est terrible cet air-là
J'espère que tu aimes
C'est assez beau non
C'est le requiem pour un con
Je l'ai composé spécialement pour toi
À ta mémoire de scélérat
Sur ta figure blême
Aux murs des prisons
J'inscrirai moi-même: « Pauvre con »


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Ecoutez, chuuuuuuut !
> 
> EQUIEM POUR UN CON
> Serge Gainsbourg (France)
> ...



 
Merci pour votre culture, maître


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Et du point de vue du futal ça va ?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et du point de vue du futal ça va ?


Ca va, ca va...
Ce qui est bien avec l'été c'est que je porte des shorts, je gagne du temps pour le tomber


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et du point de vue du futal ça va ?



Tombé ! depuis un moment....mais pourquoi faire ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Tombé ! depuis un moment....mais pourquoi faire ?



Rien, rien...

Tu sais moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien !!


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Tombé ! depuis un moment....mais pourquoi faire ?


Penches toi encore un peu...
Voila, ne bouge surtout pas...
PAFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca va, ca va...
> Ce qui est bien avec l'été c'est que je porte des shorts, je gagne du temps pour le tomber



Ma biche ! ...un short


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> et encore, t'as pas encore vu ça : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3239053&postcount=610
> 
> Mais ou va la France


dtc ?   

alors je vous dit tout de suite, de toute façon si ce jour là je porte un pantalon, vous pourrez toujours vous toucher pour qu'il tombe


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Ma biche ! ...un short


juste le week end, chez moi  
Et puis Zut, je porte ce que je veux...


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dtc ?
> 
> alors je vous dit tout de suite, de toute façon si ce jour là je porte un pantalon, vous pourrez toujours vous toucher pour qu'il tombe


Parce que tu crois qu'onva te laisser le choix   
Tu te rapelles la corde que t'as posté y'a pas longtemps...
Et ben, on va s'en servir...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu crois qu'onva te laisser le choix
> Tu te rapelles la corde que t'as posté y'a pas longtemps...
> Et ben, on va s'en servir...


touche-toi touche-toi ... 

si vous continuez je viendrai pas   

et puis de toute façon, si j'ai raté mon bac je serai tellement anéantie que je  ... me soulerai au champomy ... et puis ... quelle déchéance ...


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> touche-toi touche-toi ...
> 
> si vous continuez je viendrai pas
> 
> et puis de toute façon, si j'ai raté mono bac je serai tellement anéanti que je  ... me soulerai au champomy ... et puis ... quelle déchéance ...


t'inquietes, on te consolera


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

et puis merde !  je mettrai des bretelles  ... ah ouais ouais ... "j'suis comme ça moi"  


ps : je dédie ce post au Poilus  :rateau:


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> juste le week end, chez moi
> Et puis Zut, je porte ce que je veux...



oui oui, j'espère juste que tu es tout seul. Remarque tout dépend du short   

...Trop tard ...


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> oui oui, j'espère juste que tu es tout seul. Remarque tout dépend du short


Je suis tout seul 
Je porte un short long, presque un pantacourt...  

Edith : j'avais pas vu la photo  :affraid:


----------



## rod031 (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> touche-toi touche-toi ...
> 
> si vous continuez je viendrai pas
> 
> et puis de toute façon, si j'ai raté mon bac je serai tellement anéantie que je  ... me soulerai au champomy ... et puis ... quelle déchéance ...



hum hum! excuse moi mais si je peux me permettre!! fait attention aux bulles car si elles montent au cerveau ça risque de faire des dégâts


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> si elles montent au cerveau ça risque de faire des dégâts



à quoi ?


----------



## rod031 (18 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> à quoi ?




    je constate que cela à déjà atteint le niveau critique du cerveau de Xman!    

que peut on faire pour le sauver?!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2005)

hello


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

Salut Joel, pret à ouvrir les users de la nuit ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2005)

quoi de neuf?


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2005)

quoi de neuf doc?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

pas grand chose...
ca floode, ça floode...


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juin 2005)

minuit!!!


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

j'ai 59 moi 

edit : enfin sur mon mac mais sur macgé non ...    :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai 59 moi


tu retardes maiwen!!! le bar de la nuit est ouvert!!! bienvenue !!! passez y !!!






 en ton honneur maiwen


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> minuit!!!


toujours synchro


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juin 2005)




----------



## Avril-VII (19 Juin 2005)

re


----------



## Gregg (19 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir !!!!!!


----------



## Avril-VII (19 Juin 2005)

666 points disco


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juin 2005)




----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

4h49 et 7 membres de connectés 

Vous dormez tous?


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juin 2005)

je suis encore là


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

content de te croiser 

Mais nous ne sommes toujours que 7


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juin 2005)

7 chiffre de la perfection
veillons jusqu'a l'aube sur les êtres endormis

voici la communauté de la nuit, sa raison et sa mission


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

Le jour se lève, je quitte le bar


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juin 2005)

je vais fermer la nuit ... le soleil veut entrer ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je vais fermer la nuit ... le soleil veut entrer ....




Retiiiiieeeeeeennnnnns laaaaaa nuiiiiiiit !


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

Puté, ya pô grand monde ce matin!! Sont tous à la messe ou quoi? :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Retiiiiieeeeeeennnnnns laaaaaa nuiiiiiiit !


trop tard   

 :sleep: 

il fait beau  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Puté, ya pô grand monde ce matin!! Sont tous à la messe ou quoi? :affraid:


 Valo, la forme?
Pas à la messe, dans le pieu...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Sont tous à la messe ou quoi? :affraid:



Si c'était le cas, je le saurais !


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> trop tard
> 
> :sleep:
> 
> il fait beau  :love:


 Papillon de jour?
Comment vas tu ce matin?


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Papillon de jour?
> Comment vas tu ce matin?


Bien Bien  il fait beau et j'ai bien dormi alors ça va  et toi ?


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bien Bien  il fait beau et j'ai bien dormi alors ça va  et toi ?


Ca va tranquille :sleep:
Je me réveille tranquillement, en buvant mon 2eme café... 
Apres, le 3eme, ca ira bien


----------



## iDiot (19 Juin 2005)

'jour tout le monde...  ...  :sleep: 

Quelle nuit...  :love: 

Tout le monde va bien?


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

iDiot 
 oui, merci, ca va bien...
Et toi, par ce beau dimanche ensoleillé?


----------



## derennes (19 Juin 2005)

pom pom pom pom!


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

'jour tout le monde 

:sleep: :sleep:

3h de sommeil, va me falloir une petite sieste cette aprem :sleep:


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pom pom pom pom!


comme tu dis...


----------



## iDiot (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> iDiot
> oui, merci, ca va bien...
> Et toi, par ce beau dimanche ensoleillé?



Ensoleillé? C'est peu dire sous les latitudes d'Afrique   

Je vais bien... comment ne pas allé bien?


----------



## derennes (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bien Bien  il fait beau et j'ai bien dormi alors ça va  et toi ?



la forme darline?...dis moi t'as encore ronflé comme une petite chaudiere cette nuit!..
j'ai du aller dans la baignoire


----------



## iDiot (19 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 'jour tout le monde
> 
> :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> 3h de sommeil, va me falloir une petite sieste cette aprem :sleep:



Salut Valo


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Salut Valo


'lut iDiot


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> la forme darline?...dis moi t'as encore ronflé comme une petite chaudiere cette nuit!..
> j'ai du aller dans la baignoire


ah c'est pour ça que tu étais tout mouillé en revenant   je me disais aussi ...


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pom pom pom pom!


'lut le breton 
Alors, t'as encore faits des folies toute la nuit?


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> 'lut le breton
> Alors, t'as encore faits des folies toute la nuit?


ouais ... il a pas arrêté de se retourner dans la baignoire le vil


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

Ben alors Derennes, tu ne serais qu'une grande gueule    D


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> 'lut le breton


C'est pas un Breton, c'est un rennais :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un Breton, c'est un rennais :mouais:


Arrêtes, tu vas nous l'énerver...


----------



## derennes (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> 'lut le breton
> Alors, t'as encore faits des folies toute la nuit?



nan j'ai honoré quelques bars de nuit...puis honoré quelques femmes...enfin normal quoi!


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> nan j'ai honoré quelques bars de nuit...puis honoré quelques femmes...enfin normal quoi!


Mais au moins il sait vivre comme un breton


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> nan j'ai honoré quelques bars de nuit...puis honoré quelques femmes...enfin normal quoi!


tu parles avec 5cm d'eau dans la baignoire il a fallit se noyer


----------



## derennes (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ... il a pas arrêté de se retourner dans la baignoire le vil



en parlant de baignoire, dis moi, c'est pas toi qu'aurais chouravé le pommeau de douche? bizarre...il y est plus...
tu sais..le pommeau de douche oblong...bref,

AKCHIEUNE T'ES KILLÉ!


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> nan j'ai honoré quelques bars de nuit...puis honoré quelques femmes...enfin normal quoi!


Rue St Michel?  (pour les bars)
Pour les filles, je dirais près de la gare, non?


----------



## derennes (19 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mais au moins il sait vivre comme un breton



Paillardement et geuseusement ouais!
mouah ah ah ah!


----------



## derennes (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Rue St Michel?  (pour les bars)
> Pour les filles, je dirais près de la gare, non?



ouah bah je vois que monsieur a trimballé sa génétique dans les endroits les plus 'hardcores' de la ville...


----------



## iDiot (19 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mais au moins il sait vivre comme un breton



Il y a des bretons partout dans le monde alors...


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ouah bah je vois que monsieur a trimballé sa génétique dans les endroits les plus 'hardcores' de la ville...


J'avoue une préférance pour laplace St Anne et la place des lices par rapport à la gare...


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue une préférence pour la place St Anne et la place des lices par rapport à la gare...


Ca parle de Rennes comme de la Bretagne, mais ça milite pas une seconde pour l'indépendance


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ca parle de Renne comme de la Bretagne, mais ça milita pas une seconde pour l'indépendance


M'en fous, je suis pas breton, je suis Normand (avec la majuscule!) et fier de l'être! 
J'ai des amis un peu partout en Bretagne, les moins bretons sont les Brestois (pas la campagne autour, juste les Brestois  ) ...


----------



## derennes (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue une préférance pour laplace St Anne et la place des lices par rapport à la gare...



moi je connais pas bien les noms de rues...je me repere dans la ville par les noms de femmes que j'ai ensemencé....j'ai une mémoire essentiellement..phallique...!une toponymie particuliere quoi!.
une géographie 'ithyphallique' pour employer un mot que tu uses couramment.
bref, il y a une rue annie, une rue aline , une rue caroline dans la ville de rennes que je suis le seul a savoir géographier sur un plan.
ca t'en bouche un coin hein, ma geule?

akchieuneeeeeee!


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, je suis pas breton, je suis Normand (avec la majuscule!) et fier de


Décision 1: annexer la Normandie et le rebaptiser Begique inférieur


----------



## derennes (19 Juin 2005)

c'est ou la normandie?


----------



## Xman (19 Juin 2005)

'lut   
Bretons
Normands
belges

hummm... La place des Lices


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est ou la normandie?


huum dans les alpes ça


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est ou la normandie?


Ca n'existe plus


----------



## derennes (19 Juin 2005)

bref, cessons ces algarades régionalistes a deux balles,car  de toute facon.
Dans la cosmologie bretonne, y'a la bretagne.les limites naturelles de la bretagne et tout ce qui est en dehors, bah, c'est des pouilleux, des gueux,des marauds, des jacques, des béotiens, des cornegidouilles ,des paltoquets, des sextuples buses, des butors,des faquins, des dardeglands, des balbuzards, dont le lieu de ralliement est Paris.
voila en bref ce qu'il fallait dire pour clore ce volet.
mdrrrrrr
j'vous l'accorde, nous les bretons, on est des cons!
laule
aller akchieune!


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'vous l'accorde, nous les bretons, on est des cons!


c'est de qui ça?


----------



## derennes (19 Juin 2005)

laule..


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'existe plus


  
Je te merde toi!
Et le calva, il vient d'ou, hein...   D


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je te merde toi!
> Et le calva, il vient d'ou, hein...   D


De calvarde nan? :hein:


----------



## derennes (19 Juin 2005)

le calva c'est un tord boyaux pour pépé ça!...pouacre!
c'est pépé-isant la normandie je trouve!...
mdrrrr

y va s'enerver ze crois!


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je te merde toi!
> Et le calva, il vient d'ou, hein...


De la Belgique inférieur


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> le calva c'est un tord boyaux pour pépé ça!...pouacre!
> c'est pépé-isant la normandie je trouve!...
> mdrrrr
> 
> y va s'enerver ze crois!



M'énerver, moi   
C'est mal me connaître...
Surtout sur un sujet pareil


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> le calva c'est un tord boyaux pour pépé ça!...pouacre!
> c'est pépé-isant la normandie je trouve!...
> mdrrrr
> 
> y va s'enerver ze crois!


et la bretagne, mémédisante...


----------



## derennes (19 Juin 2005)

elle est ou maiwen?


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> De la Belgique inférieur



Oh toi, le Parigo-Breton...


----------



## Xman (19 Juin 2005)

...moi pour ce que j'en dit : Bretons, Corses et autres indépendantistes (à la fraise) : *BAOOOUUUUUMMMMM !!!!*  :casse:


----------



## derennes (19 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> et la bretagne, mémédisante...



moi je m'en fous j'suis extra-terrestre!


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

oh ... une mouette ... regarde derennes ...


----------



## Xman (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh ... une mouette ... regarde derennes ...



ouais..c'est con une mouette ? non ?


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi je m'en fous j'suis extra-terrestre!


non, t'es rennais, c'est pire


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> ouais..c'est con une mouette ? non ?


Tu sais, tout ce qui vient de la côte...


----------



## derennes (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh ... une mouette ... regarde derennes ...



mdrrrr
nan pas une mouette, chitoplé...
non seulement quand tu dors sur la plage elles te reveillent à cinq du mat en criaillant mais en plus, et c'est le pire, elles ont cette manie de conchier les estivants du plus haut des cieux, hors de portée de toutes caillases qu'une main vengeresses voudrait attraper!
les mouettes, c'est vraiment des branleurs!


----------



## Xman (19 Juin 2005)

La preuve ....


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

Mais ils se prennent pour qui ces bretons?


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Mais ils se prennent pour qui ces bretons?


Un carré rouge sur une carte


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Mais ils se prennent pour qui ces bretons?


pour le trouducu de l'Europe ... évident


----------



## Xman (19 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, tout ce qui vient de la côte...



Moi, tu sais, à part la côte de boeuf


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

Ha nan! la censure a encore frappé


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> La preuve ....


:mouais: :mouais:

Je vois pas le rapport, c'est ma mouette rieuse


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

xmossieur, tu fais ton shopping où, j'aime beaucoup ce que tu portes  :love:  

ps : bon ben ... je vais manger ... mais vraiment j'ai pas faim ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> xmossieur, tu fais ton shopping où, j'aime beaucoup ce que tu portes  :love:
> 
> ps : bon ben ... je vais manger ... mais vraiment j'ai pas faim ...


 Bon ap'


----------



## Xman (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> xmossieur, tu fais ton shopping où, j'aime beaucoup ce que tu portes  :love:



C'est de la récup. il n'y a guerre que la margerite qui soit encore fraîche...peace & :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

'Sont tous pareil ceux de la côte moi j'vous l'dis




Bon je mange aussi
++


----------



## Xman (19 Juin 2005)

Maiwen, j'peux pas te bouler...dommage ! C'est vrai que tu me trouves beau ?


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen, j'peux pas te bouler...dommage ! C'est vrai que tu me trouves beau ?


en canard en tout cas tu es tellement sexy  :love: 

mais tout le monde sait que les canard sont bien plus beaux que les hommes ...


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en canard en tout cas tu es tellement sexy  :love:
> 
> mais tout le monde sait que les canard sont bien plus beaux que les hommes ...



tiens je viens de manger du canard :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tiens je viens de manger du canard :rateau:


assassiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> assassiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin !!!!!!!!!!



mais non, c'est bon en  plus :love:


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais non, c'est bon en  plus :love:


tout à fait d'accord avec mackie! Rien de tel qu'un petit magret ou un petit confit :love:


----------



## kathy h (19 Juin 2005)

bonjour les floodeurs et floodeuses.. un petit coucou de la dame qui est entrain de bosser sur un dossier et qui a vraiment les boules de bosser même le dimanche, alors je floode un peu ça me détend..    :love: 

Edit : en même temps il fait 22 degré seulement dans mon bureau ( vive les maisons en Pierre avec des murs épais ) 

maison fraiche l'été et bien chaude l'hiver


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonjour les floodeurs et floodeuses.. un petit coucou de la dame qui est entrain de bosser sur un dossier et qui a vraiment les boules de bosser même le dimanche, alors je floode un peu ça me détend..    :love:
> 
> Edit : en même temps il fait 22 degré seulement dans mon bureau ( vive les maisons en Pierre avec des murs épais )
> 
> maison fraiche l'été et bien chaude l'hiver



moi je post en wifi depuis la terrasse a l'ombre :love:


----------



## kathy h (19 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je post en wifi depuis la terrasse a l'ombre :love:



oui mais dehors même à l'ombre il fait chaud ( enfin pour travailler, pour boire une verre ça doit aller )


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui mais dehors même à l'ombre il fait chaud ( enfin pour travailler, pour boire une verre ça doit aller )



27 °C selon le thermomètre  avec de l'air :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 27 °C selon le thermomètre  avec de l'air :love:


32°C (non non, loin du powerbook...)


----------



## kathy h (19 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 27 °C selon le thermomètre  avec de l'air :love:



c'est vrai que tu n'es pas à Paris, ça aide...

bon je retourne à mon dossier , macgé reste ouvert , je repasserai de temps en temps..


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

dehors je sais pas mais en tout cas chez moi y'a 27 ° ...


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dehors je sais pas mais en tout cas chez moi y'a 27 ° ...




viens prendre l'air avec moi maiwen :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> viens prendre l'air aec moi maiwen :love:


Où ça de l'air? :mouais:


----------



## bouilla (19 Juin 2005)

Bah de l'[air méfiant]


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> en même temps il fait 22 degré seulement dans mon bureau ( vive les maisons en Pierre avec des murs épais
> 
> maison fraiche l'été et bien chaude l'hiver


  

J'y crois pas 

Le même baratin que jeudi soir


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

Résumé de la situation:


----------



## lutin_des_villes (19 Juin 2005)

Puté, il s'est prit pour le roi soleil lui


----------



## kathy h (19 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> J'y crois pas
> 
> Le même baratin que jeudi soir



ba oui c'est l'âge je perd la mémoire et je radote


----------



## Xman (19 Juin 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> Puté, il s'est prit pour le roi soleil lui



C'est qui lui ???.....


----------



## lutin_des_villes (19 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui lui ???.....


nioube


----------



## Xman (19 Juin 2005)

Et, je ne parlais pas du roi soleil.....


Pffff !!! ça doit être chiant de changer de compte...et surtout pout faire ça !


----------



## lutin_des_villes (19 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et, je ne parlais pas du roi soleil.....


Du parlais de la chartreuse de Parme peut être? 



			
				Xman a dit:
			
		

> Pffff !!! ça doit être chiant de changer de compte...et surtout pout faire ça !


T'as raison, surtout pour faire ça


----------



## Xman (19 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 27 °C selon le thermomètre  avec de l'air



Tu es malade Mackie ?


----------



## Xman (19 Juin 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> surtout pour faire ça


----------



## lutin_des_villes (19 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

>


:sleep: :sleep:


----------



## azéron (19 Juin 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :sleep:


Pourquoi il baille lui? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

Ptite pause d'étude


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2005)

bon les deux nioubes jouez pas a celui qui n'est pas nioube, ok ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon les deux nioubes jouez pas a celui qui n'est pas nioube, ok ?


oui, vénérable sage... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2005)

vénérable quoi ?


----------



## azéron (19 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon les deux nioubes jouez pas a celui qui n'est pas nioube, ok ?


J'aime pas les vahinés


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2005)

sage ? la boite de logiciels ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les vahinés


un nioube c'est celui qui se sent concerné à chaque remarque...


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vénérable quoi ?


SAGE!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> SAGE!


grillé


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> grillé


 :love:


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> grillé?


non, mais avec du beure


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2005)

je vois que ça rentre


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je vois que ça rentre



Pas encore, mais quand t'auras mis le beurre ...


----------



## Franswa (19 Juin 2005)




----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juin 2005)

hello ami super moquette


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juin 2005)

que les nioubes respectent supermoquette!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juin 2005)

franswa


----------



## Franswa (19 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> franswa


  joel


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

salut les floodeurs


----------



## Franswa (19 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> salut les floodeurs


 salut diablo


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

il fait très très très chaud ...surtout dans le métro ... quand même ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

commment vous allez?


----------



## Franswa (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il fait très très très chaud ...surtout dans le métro ... quand même ...


 Trop chaud !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (19 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> commment vous allez?


 Pecap' et toi ? :love:
Comme je l'ai dit juste au dessus "Trop chaud !!!"


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il fait très très très chaud ...surtout dans le métro ... quand même ...


Puissante, ta borne airport


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Trop chaud !!!!!!!!!!


30°c a l'interieur 36 à l'exterieur...


----------



## derennes (19 Juin 2005)

pom pom pom pom


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il fait très très très chaud ...surtout dans le métro ... quand même ...



et moi qui t'avais inviter a venir au frais


----------



## Franswa (19 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> 30°c a l'interieur 36 à l'exterieur...


 Pareil ici :'(


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pom pom pom pom


 derennes


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et moi qui t'avais inviter a venir au frais


j'étais au frais cet aprèm


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'étais au frais cet aprèm




et tu ne ma pas inviter ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et tu ne ma pas inviter ?





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> et moi qui t'avais inviter a venir au frais


Ro la conjugaison!!


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Ro la conjugaison!!




les portes de la cave n'attendent plus que toi avant de ce refermer


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Ro la conjugaison!!


tu devras t'y faire si tu restes ici ... ou alors tu demandes à mackie d'apprendre à écrire mais là ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les portes de la cave n'attendent plus que toi avant de ce refermer


O moins il fait frais en bas


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pareil ici :'(



bien bien pire ici.....
j'etais sur un Stade toute la journée, on a eu des pointes a plus de 45°.....
mortel....

salut a tous....


----------



## derennes (19 Juin 2005)

bon..je m'ennuie


----------



## Franswa (19 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bien bien pire ici.....
> j'etais sur un Stade toute la journée, on a eu des pointes a plus de 45°.....
> mortel....
> 
> salut a tous....


  et t'es pas mort ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bien bien pire ici.....
> j'etais sur un Stade toute la journée, on a eu des pointes a plus de 45°.....
> mortel....
> 
> salut a tous....


À l'ombre?


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

Amis du soir, bonsoir 

Ici, c'est l'heure de l'apéro!
Quelqu'un veut une bière bien fraîche?


----------



## Franswa (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Amis du soir, bonsoir
> 
> Ici, c'est l'heure de l'apéro!
> Quelqu'un veut une bière bien fraîche?


 Ouais, je veux !!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Amis du soir, bonsoir
> 
> Ici, c'est l'heure de l'apéro!
> Quelqu'un veut une bière bien fraîche?


Mon verre a fondu


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je veux !!!!!!!!! :love:


Tiens : 





Elle sort du frigo, savoures...


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

Cor, quesque tu deviens?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2005)

Deux pages seulement entre 15h35 et 21h15 ! c'est quoi ce foutoir, vous glandez queud ! qu'est-ce que c'est que ces floudeurs au rabais ! la production, nondidju ! La production !  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

ben moi j'ai trop chaud, j'ai mal à la tête et je suis un peu fatiguée mais il fait jour !!! on peut pas aller se coucher    ... et puis de toute façon il est trop tôt ... mais je m'ennuie


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Mon verre a fondu


Mets des glaçons dans ton ricard


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'ai trop chaud, j'ai mal à la tête et je suis un peu fatiguée mais il fait jour !!! on peut pas aller se coucher    ... et puis de toute façon il est trop tôt ... mais je m'ennuie


Un Verre de grenadine chere Fée papillon : siffle :


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juin 2005)

j'ai passé la journée a l'ombre .. et la de temps en temps je me suis avec angoisse la premiere vivtoire de schumacher cette année  n'empeche si le resultat est enteriné .. c'est tout benef pour ferrari   :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Deux pages seulement entre 15h35 et 21h15 ! c'est quoi ce foutoir, vous glandez queud ! qu'est-ce que c'est que ces floudeurs au rabais ! la production, nondidju ! La production !  :hein:  :mouais:


J'etais pas moi, c'est pour ça...


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juin 2005)

a la votre les amis!


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> a la votre les amis!


A la tienne Joel 
Qu'est ce que tu fais si tot sur les forums 
C'est vers 23h30 que t'apparais normalement ;p


----------



## derennes (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'ai trop chaud, j'ai mal à la tête et je suis un peu fatiguée mais il fait jour !!! on peut pas aller se coucher    ... et puis de toute façon il est trop tôt ... mais je m'ennuie



pf tu réponds meme pas a mes mails! tu me snobes!...tu te prends pour mademoiselle de scudery!
j'suis deg...


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pf tu réponds meme pas a mes mails! tu me snobes!...tu te prends pour mademoiselle de scudery!
> j'suis deg...


'lut le Breton 
C'est ma tournée : un chouchen ou une Coreff?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'etais pas moi, c'est pour ça...



Ah bon ! Et t'étais qui ? 
_encore un double pseudo, mais que fait la police ? :modo:


 _


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais je m'ennuie




je vais y remédier


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pf tu réponds meme pas a mes mails! tu me snobes!...tu te prends pour mademoiselle de scudery!
> j'suis deg...


ben si tu veux vraiment m'envoyer des mails fais-le  ça me fera de l'occupation ...  :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ! Et t'étais qui ?
> _encore un double pseudo, mais que fait la police ? :modo:
> 
> 
> _



Souri, je m'ai trompé, il manqué "ché"

désolai poure l'aurtografe, ces lapero ki veu ca...


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben si tu veux vraiment m'envoyer des mails fais-le  ça me fera de l'occupation ...  :mouais:


Je peux te trouver de l'occupation si tu veux


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je peux te trouver de l'occupation si tu veux


j'écoute


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

Alors de gauche a droite...


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Alors de gauche a droite...


Je t'ai déja dit que je t'aimais bien toi :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute


Venir faire le ménage et la vaisselle chez moi pour commencer


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Venir faire le ménage et la vaisselle chez moi pour commencer


ah ouais ...   ben tu peux te brosser .... naméo


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Venir faire le ménage et la vaisselle chez moi pour commencer


ouais y'a une ribanbelle de verres qui t'attendent


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

Bon, j'ai faim moi maintenant...
A table : 





:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> À l'ombre?



....pour trouver de l'ombre sur un stade, champion....


@Franswa, non, pas mort...mais cuit a point....


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais ...   ben tu peux te brosser .... naméo


J'essayais...


----------



## Avril-VII (19 Juin 2005)

à tous...

Mon meilleurs pote se révèle être le pire enfoiré, un véritable ******
Ca sens le changement pour le lycée...
Sniff


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai faim moi maintenant...
> A table :
> :love:


attend on arrive!


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> à tous...
> 
> Mon meilleurs pote se révèle être le pire enfoiré, un véritable ******
> Ca sens le changement pour le lycée...
> Sniff



t'inquiete, tu es dans un age ou les amours et les amitiés vont et viennent au gré du vent.....


c'est pour la plupart, le lycée, le debut du reste.....


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais ...   ben tu peux te brosser .... naméo


En parlant de brossage, c'est à toi de jouer maiwen


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> à tous...
> 
> Mon meilleurs pote se révèle être le pire enfoiré, un véritable ******
> Ca sens le changement pour le lycée...
> Sniff



Il t'a chouré ta caille ?


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il t'a chouré ta caille ?


Sonnyboy  tu nous as manqué


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il t'a chouré ta caille ?



j'attendais que quelqu'un pose la question....


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy  tu nous as manqué



Ben v'là aut' chose !


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben v'là aut' chose !


flut' ... je pensais que tu m'appelerais "petite carne"  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

La soirée n'est pas finie gourmande...


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La soirée n'est pas finie gourmande...


pour moi si ... presque


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

Ah...

Tu vas au boum boum club ce soir ?

Parrait qu'il y a partouze... faut voir... la dernière fois y avait trop de mecs...


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah...
> 
> Tu vas au boum boum club ce soir ?
> 
> Parrait qu'il y a partouze... faut voir... la dernière fois y avait trop de mecs...


ben c'est pas trop comme ça que j'appelle mon lit ...    m'enfin ...

sur ce ... bonne soirée/nuit   

sonnymôssieur


----------



## Franswa (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est pas trop comme ça que j'appelle mon lit ...    m'enfin ...
> 
> sur ce ... bonne soirée/nuit
> 
> sonnymôssieur


 Bonne nuit


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2005)

Je vais faire comme Maiwen moi :sleep:
Bonne nuit m'sieur 'dame


----------



## derennes (19 Juin 2005)

gael cassé !
mis ko....


----------



## Franswa (19 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais faire comme Maiwen moi :sleep:
> Bonne nuit m'sieur 'dame


 Bonne nuit le magicien


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juin 2005)

musique douce ...à tous!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Juin 2005)

_je passe juste vous faire un ptit_  _en vitesse, je suis débordé de boulot ces jours-ci, je dois dormir en moyenne 4h par nuit depuis une bonne semaine ça "commence" à être dur dur..._ :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (19 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> musique douce ...à tous!


 elle m'a l'air un peu speed ta musique douce :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> elle m'a l'air un peu speed ta musique douce :mouais:


oo c'est pas une harpe de hard rock quand meme!! d'ailleurs est ce que cela existe..? :mouais:


----------



## Avril-VII (19 Juin 2005)

'soir à tous...
:sleep: Je suis crevé...
Dormir ? Impossible... On crève de chaud ici...


----------



## Sim le pirate (19 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> 'soir à tous...
> :sleep: Je suis crevé...
> Dormir ? Impossible... On crève de chaud ici...



Il me semblait bien que tu postais de plus en plus tard!!

t'es sur que c'est lié a la chaleur, et pas à un truc nommé
powerbook12" ????


----------



## Avril-VII (19 Juin 2005)

Effectivemement, je poste de plus en plus tard et j'admet que ca devient nimportenawak...
Là je m'étais couché à une heure résonnable, mais je crevait vraiment de chaud, je me lève boire un coup d'eau et en revenant il était là en veille, prêt à être ouvert...
Bon c'était juste une incursion vite fait...
Bonne nuit à tous !


----------



## Franswa (19 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> oo c'est pas une harpe de hard rock quand meme!! d'ailleurs est ce que cela existe..? :mouais:


 Ce serait trop bien comme nouveau style de musique !!!  :love:


----------



## Franswa (19 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Effectivemement, je poste de plus en plus tard et j'admet que ca devient nimportenawak...
> Là je m'étais couché à une heure résonnable, mais je crevait vraiment de chaud, je me lève boire un coup d'eau et en revenant il était là en veille, prêt à être ouvert...
> Bon c'était juste une incursion vite fait...
> Bonne nuit à tous !


 Bonne nuit Avril VII


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juin 2005)

passez au bar de la nuit .. amenez vos reves , vos humeurs


----------



## Sim le pirate (20 Juin 2005)

Flood...


----------



## Sim le pirate (20 Juin 2005)

du soir...


----------



## Sim le pirate (20 Juin 2005)

... espoir !


----------



## toys (20 Juin 2005)

je rentre juste de 5 jours de taf et je repart dans 4 heures   

promis je dort le mois prochain


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juin 2005)

bonne journée!!  :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

Amis du jour, bonjour 
La temperature exterieur est de 23°C et la température interieur est de 21,1°C, la journée s'annonce chaude et ensoleillée, sortez vos lunettes de soleil de vos poches et les iPod's de leur chaussette  Ne passez pas votre temps sur votre powerbook qui risque d'atteindre des pointes à 36°C vers 14h37 Passez une agréable journée sur Mac OS.


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

wesh les potes!
j'profite de ce thread pour faire une spéciale cassedédi a mon chat Ulysse, a mon cheval ventvif et a
spanki le rouge gorge qui creche dans le troisieme peuplier en bas de chez moi avec toute sa famille oiseaux.
Simer!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Ouaiz j'ai fini les examens


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ouaiz j'ai fini les examens


et tu as bien de la chance 
moi j'ai encore un oral jeudi ... à 8h15   et puis j'ai pas de rouge-gorge qui "crèche dans le troisième peuplier" ... juste un chat et un bébé dans la cour de l'immeuble, qui se disputent pour savoir lequel des deux gueulera le plus fort ... et la mère du bébé qui lui gueule de s'arrêter ...  :sleep: et il fait 27°C à l'intérieur ...


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

Bonjour 

Moi, il me reste à finir mon stage (31 juin) et faire mon rapport de stage...


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2005)

hi all 

alors, quand tlm aura fini de causer de ses exams, on pourra revenir à des discussions moins oiseuses ?  

---
Franwsa, t'as passé le balai dans le train ?


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Maiwen et Franswa! Bon courage 
Moi, il faut que je tienne jusqu'a fin juillet...


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

gnourf ... y'a deux bébés maintenant, et le nouveau gueule encore plus fort


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et tu as bien de la chance
> et il fait 27°C à l'intérieur ...



wesh topine!
awa?
mais dis moi ,tu passes ta vie avec un thermométre à équationner le temps qu'il fait ou quoi?
Une névrose climatérique?
un comportement néandertalo-parisien tout a fait typique en tout cas!
mouah ah ah!


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> hi all
> 
> alors, quand tlm aura fini de causer de ses exams, on pourra revenir à des discussions moins oiseuses ?
> 
> ...


 Ouais, le balai est passé et les canettes ramassées...


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> gnourf ... y'a deux bébés maintenant, et le nouveau gueule encore plus fort



Ben, c'est une saine émulation


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

et zou, reprise du boulot avec quelques coups de soleil...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et il fait 27°C à l'intérieur ...


37°C, nuance.


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 37°C, nuance.


C'est pas 37,2°C


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

sacrée maiwen...en tout cas elle aime pas les chiards qui braillent!
ca doit etre une sensible des nerfs!
mdr


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> sacrée maiwen...en tout cas elle aime pas les chiards qui braillent!
> ca doit etre une sensible des nerfs!
> mdr


 Moi non plus j'aime pas et je suis pas du genre à avoir les nerfs


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

derennes j'te merde, gkatarn, magi, franswa, supermôssieur bonjour 

je vous merde aussi mais un peu moins ... niark niark niark


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus j'aime pas et je suis pas du genre à avoir les nerfs



tain! les associals ici!
ok les bébés ,c'est des nabots , ils sont tout chauves et ils racontent n'importe quoi qu'on comprend pas mais bon, c'est pas une raison! faut etre indulgents!


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus j'aime pas et je suis pas du genre à avoir les nerfs


ben ouais c'est très chiant un bébé qui pleure, qui se fait engueulé par sa mère plusse un chat qui immite le bébé ...   surtout quand tu peux pas fermer la fenêtre parce que sinon t'as trop chaud ...


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> derennes j'te merde, gkatarn, magi, franswa, supermôssieur bonjour
> 
> je vous merde aussi mais un peu moins ... niark niark niark



moi aussi j'taime choupinette!


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais c'est très chiant un bébé qui pleure, qui se fait engueulé par sa mère plusse un chat qui immite le bébé ...  surtout quand tu peux pas fermer la fenêtre parce que sinon t'as trop chaud ...



Mais qu'est ce que vous avez tous à avoir trop chaud ???


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais c'est très chiant un bébé qui pleure, qui se fait engueulé par sa mère plusse un chat qui immite le bébé ...   surtout quand tu peux pas fermer la fenêtre parce que sinon t'as trop chaud ...



Tain t'as raison!  c'est pas cool pas cool!
trop dur la vie!
ouille ouille ouille quoi!


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce que vous avez tous à avoir trop chaud ???


c'est de ta faute    hier soir tu as dit qu'il y'avait partouze au "boum boum club" ... alors forcément


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Tain t'as raison!  c'est pas cool pas cool!
> trop dur la vie!
> ouille ouille ouille quoi!


derennes ... retourne dans ta cambrousse le bar c'est la citadinité ... alors va te faire embaumer chez les bretons    naméo ...


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce que vous avez tous à avoir trop chaud ???



en fait si je fais une lecture psychanalytique des dits de maiwen, je note, une obsession pour la température (des bouffées de chaleurs?), de l'agacement pour les bébés qui hurlent et la présence d'un minou ..dans sa confession.
j'crois que c'est clair..l'inconscient a parlé...: elle est enceinte!


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> derennes ... retourne dans ta cambrousse le bar c'est la citadinité ... alors va te faire embaumer chez les bretons    naméo ...


 embaumer chez qui ???


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est de ta faute  hier soir tu as dit qu'il y'avait partouze au "boum boum club" ... alors forcément


 
Et ça te donne chaud le fait de parler de 'touze  : 

Au fait, ca avance tes revisions?


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> embaumer chez qui ???


 
T'inquietes, on parles des bretons, pas des Nantais...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> en fait si je fais une lecture psychanalytique des dits de maiwen, je note, une obsession pour la température (des bouffées de chaleurs?), de l'agacement pour les bébés qui hurlent et la présence d'un minou ..dans sa confession.
> j'crois que c'est clair..l'inconscient a parlé...: elle est enceinte!


Ce que je fais avec maiwen ne te regarde pas.


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> derennes ... retourne dans ta cambrousse le bar c'est la citadinité ... alors va te faire embaumer chez les bretons    naméo ...



j'ai mon ibook posé sur le tableau de bord de mon tracteur que veux tu!
on peut pas arreter le progres!


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et ça te donne chaud le fait de parler de 'touze  :
> 
> Au fait, ca avance tes revisions?


...   

j'ai plus de révisions (ou presque ) à faire ...


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> T'inquietes, on parles des bretons, pas des Nantais...


 Le problème c'est que je suis né à Nantes mais d'origine bretonne... :love:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je fais avec maiwen ne te regarde pas.


  apparement ça ne me regarde pas non plus parce que je suis pas au courant   


 :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est que je suis né à Nantes mais d'origine bretonne... :love:


 
Personne n'est parfait...


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'est parfait...


 Heureusement... on se ferait bien chier sinon :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement... on se ferait bien chier sinon :love:


----------



## NED (20 Juin 2005)

Purée y'a que du Breton dans ces forums...
Mouton et Fleur de Lys stické sur la R16 aussi t'en qu'a faire.


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

oulaaaaaaaaa!
chateaubriand doit se retourner dans sa tombe!....
Des R16 en bretagne?


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Purée y'a que du Breton dans ces forums...
> Mouton et Fleur de Lys stické sur la R16 aussi t'en qu'a faire.



BRETAGNE EN FORCE!
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>BZH TEAM PAWER KLAN<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tain! les associals ici!
> ok les bébés ,c'est des nabots , ils sont tout chauves et ils racontent n'importe quoi qu'on comprend pas mais bon, c'est pas une raison! faut etre indulgents!



on dit pas associaux?...


----------



## bouilla (20 Juin 2005)

Mouarf


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> BRETAGNE EN FORCE!
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>BZH TEAM PAWER KLAN<<<<<<<<<


derennes ... chut ... regarde ... une fourmi


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Purée y'a que du Breton dans ces forums...
> Mouton et Fleur de Lys stické sur la R16 aussi t'en qu'a faire.


 Mieux que ça !!! Capsule collé sur le tableau de bord :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

il y a quoi d'interessant a lire par ici ?


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> derennes ... chut ... regarde ... une fourmi



j'ai beau brasser toute ma culture symbolique..j'trouve pas ce que ca signifie!.
tain..des enigmes dans le noir..j'aime pas ça!...ca va me stresser pour le restant de la journée!


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a quoi d'interessant a lire par ici ?


 Pas grand chose comme d'hab


----------



## Universe player (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> BRETAGNE EN FORCE!
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>BZH TEAM PAWER KLAN<<<<<<<<<


 


 Bretagne en force !!!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bretagne en force !!!!!!!!


 toi aussi ???  :love:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'ai beau brasser toute ma culture symbolique..j'trouve pas ce que ca signifie!.
> tain..des enigmes dans le noir..j'aime pas ça!...ca va me stresser pour le restant de la journée!


c'est juste ce qui me passait par la tête ... j'avais déjà fait la mouette je voulais changer


----------



## Universe player (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi ???  :love:


 
Oui oui moi aussi être Breton !!!! :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2005)

... Quand je pense que j'ai entendu dire que c'étaient les Corses qui s'incrustaient partout...


----------



## bouilla (20 Juin 2005)

Et vous arrivez a le gerer au quotidien ? ça doit etre pesant


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Quand je pense que j'ai entendu dire que c'étaient les Corses qui s'incrustaient partout...


tu comptes donner raison à la rumeur ? ... niark niark


----------



## Universe player (20 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Et vous arrivez a le gerer au quotidien ? ça doit etre pesant


 
Et pourquoi donc ???


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

moué..j'suis vexé...


----------



## bouilla (20 Juin 2005)

meeuuu non , c'est une boutade, on les aiment les bretons :love:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a quoi d'interessant a lire par ici ?



Euh, rien comme d'hab '


----------



## Xman (20 Juin 2005)

:sleep: C'est mou !....on va mettre ça encore sur le dos de la chaleur...


----------



## Universe player (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moué..j'suis vexé...


 
:affraid: te laisse pas faire...te laisse pas faire !!


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste ce qui me passait par la tête ... j'avais déjà fait la mouette je voulais changer


moué...


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: te laisse pas faire...te laisse pas faire !!


trop tard


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: te laisse pas faire...te laisse pas faire !!



c'est maiwen qu'est le fer de lance de la rebellion anti-galette!

Gael en force!


----------



## bouilla (20 Juin 2005)

Faut etre maso pour lire le contexte d'un sujet a flood


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> trop tard


arrete de m'envoyer des mails toi!...ma bal va exploser!


----------



## Xman (20 Juin 2005)

Et à part des Bretons, y a quoi comme autres trucs inintéressant ici ?


----------



## Universe player (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> trop tard


 
Flute...


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et à part des Bretons, y a quoi comme autres trucs inintéressant ici ?



tu fais la collec des capsules de canettes de bierre ?


----------



## Universe player (20 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et à part des Bretons, y a quoi comme autres trucs inintéressant ici ?


 
euh...  allez, au hasard, toi ?


----------



## Xman (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tu fais la collec des capsules de canettes de bierre ?



Des capsules, non, des canettes oui. J'les préfère... elles sont plus jeunes


----------



## Universe player (20 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Des capsules, non, des canettes oui. J'les préfère... elles sont plus jeunes


 
Blonde, brune ou rousse ?


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et à part des Bretons, y a quoi comme autres trucs inintéressant ici ?



ventresaintgris!...diablerie!...sabredebois!Que le feu saint antoine me brule!..mais!...Que lis-je!...monsieur est un..chtimi!
une brute des steppes du grand nord polaire!...un homme des neiges!...
en garde maraud!..tu vas manger du fer de la rapiere des hommes de l'Ouest!..


----------



## Xman (20 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Blonde, brune ou rousse ?



Pas rousse, ça fait celtique...


----------



## Xman (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ventresaintgris!...diablerie!...sabredebois!Que le feu saint antoine me brule!..mais!...Que lis-je!...monsieur est un..chtimi!
> une brute des steppes du grand nord polaire!...un homme des neiges!...
> en garde maraud!..tu vas manger du fer de la rapiere des hommes de l'Ouest!..



J'me disais aussi qu'on ne vivait pas dans le même siècle....:rateau:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

tous des malades ... surtout derennes ...  :affraid:


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tous des malades ... surtout derennes ...  :affraid:




et oh  je suis pas plus fou qu'eux :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (20 Juin 2005)

Maiwenn, mefies toi, j'ai l'impression qu'un Macinside te suis a la trace


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

Mouarf.


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Maiwenn, mefies toi, j'ai l'impression qu'un Macinside te suis a la trace


maiwen ... y'a qu'un "n" ... évidemment qu'il me suit à la trace ... il a un super radar détecteur de moi ...  :mouais:


----------



## bouilla (20 Juin 2005)

le nouveau truc olfactif la ?


----------



## Xman (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il a un super radar détecteur de moi ...  :mouais:



Il est toujours sorti ??? :affraid:


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> maiwen ... y'a qu'un "n" ... évidemment qu'il me suit à la trace ... il a un super radar détecteur de moi ...  :mouais:



quand on aime :love:


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> maiwen ... y'a qu'un "n" ...   :mouais:



j'dirais plutot un 'haine' pasque c'est une teigneuse cette bougresse.une coriace...


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> le nouveau truc olfactif la ?


ouais ... mais il doit être tout déboussolé ... j'ai changé de gel douche ...


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'dirais plutot un 'haine' pasque c'est une teigneuse cette bougresse.une coriace...


on vois que tu aimes ça


----------



## Universe player (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> maiwen ... y'a qu'un "n" ... évidemment qu'il me suit à la trace ... il a un super radar détecteur de moi ... :mouais:


 
et tu t'es laissé mettre un detecteur ???


----------



## bouilla (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ... mais il doit être tout déboussolé ... j'ai changé de gel douche ...



C'est vrai que l'ancien, senteur Kriek, avait un effet un peu trop provocateur sur lui


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on vois que tu aimes ça



mouah ah ah ah!
tu prétends peser mon coeur a distance? souleve plutot une enclume avec ta pensée...tu auras plus de chances..
mouah ah ah ah ah!
op killé!
aller...akchieune!


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> et tu t'es laissé mettre un detecteur ???


mais ... non ... un mackie c'est comme les chauves-souris ... ça détecte les obstacles   

sauf que mackie, il les évite pas ... il fonce dessus


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen fait mumuse avec des bouteilles de bière ??


----------



## Xman (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais ... non ... un mackie c'est comme les chauves-souris ... ça détecte les obstacles
> 
> sauf que mackie, il les évite pas ... il fonce dessus



c'est pour ça que mackie l'a de travers...


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> maiwen fait mumuse avec des bouteilles de bière ??


hein ?


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais ... non ... un mackie c'est comme les chauves-souris ... ça détecte les obstacles
> 
> sauf que mackie, il les évite pas ... il fonce dessus



oui, je vais directement tu voir maiwen :love:


----------



## bouilla (20 Juin 2005)

Tiens, SM, j'ai voulu te ponger, mais y'a Benjamin qui veut pas...j'te note


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> maiwen fait mumuse avec des bouteilles de bière ??


oauis...elle fait la collec des capsules...des boites d'allumettes et caetera...
c'est une bougresse pleine de passions comme tu le vois!


----------



## Universe player (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais ... non ... un mackie c'est comme les chauves-souris ... ça détecte les obstacles
> 
> sauf que mackie, il les évite pas ... il fonce dessus


 
ahhhhh, d'accord....
voila, c'est plus clair dans ma tête    
Tu es donc un obstacle...cool moi je suis fort en saut d'obstacle


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui moi aussi être Breton !!!! :love: :love:


  Tu es d'où ?


----------



## bouilla (20 Juin 2005)

On dirait que la chaleur a des effets sur les hormones de certains ici...


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu es d'où ?



de Coucouville-les-Nuées!


----------



## Universe player (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu es d'où ?


 
De St-Brieu :love:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> de Coucouville-les-Nuées!


 ville ça existe ? :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> De St-Brieu :love:


 Mais j'ai plein de pote de saint brieu !!!


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ville ça existe ? :mouais:


et couillonville à ton avis ?    :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et couillonville à ton avis ?    :rateau:


 Ouais ça c'est ma ville préférée :love:


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ville ça existe ? :mouais:



oauis c'est une colonie bretonne dans la strastosphere..dans la banlieue de vénus..sur le périph des astéroides b14  et C16 , si tu situes!


----------



## Universe player (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai plein de pote de saint brieu !!!


 
Ah bon ? eh ben tu connais une personne de plus de Saint brieu


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> oauis c'est une colonie bretonne dans la strastosphere..dans la banlieue de vénus..sur le périph des astéroides b14  et C16 , si tu situes!


 Je vois C16 mais b 14 j'ai plus de mal...


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ? eh ben tu connais une personne de plus de Saint brieu


  cool


----------



## bouilla (20 Juin 2005)

quelqu'un a vu mon briquet ?


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un a vu mon briquet ?


 Le briquet bleu ?


----------



## Universe player (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> oauis c'est une colonie bretonne dans la strastosphere..dans la banlieue de vénus..sur le périph des astéroides b14 et C16 , si tu situes!


 
Ah non je t'arrete tout de suite là, c'est pas sur le periph des astéroides b14 et C16..là tu vas direct à boudinville. C'est sur le périph sud des astéroides C12 et C21...


----------



## bouilla (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Le briquet bleu ?




oui, c'est dingue le nombre de carotteur de briquet, je passe mon temps a le surveiller sans arret en soirée maintenant :hein:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est dingue le nombre de carotteur de briquet, je passe mon temps a le surveiller sans arret en soirée maintenant :hein:


 Je crois que je fais parti des carotteurs :rose: Mais j'ai pas fait exprès !!!


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Ah non je t'arrete tout de suite là, c'est pas sur le periph des astéroides b14 et C16..là tu vas direct à boudinville. C'est sur le périph sud des astéroides C12 et C21...


ah okayeeeeee! mais d'une part quand je m'y suis rendu c'était mal indiqué et de deuze je me souviens que j'avais été ébloui et détourné de ma route par les phares que produisent les yeux de maiwen.


----------



## bouilla (20 Juin 2005)

C'est le probleme des jeans larges, les briquets tombent tt seul dans les poches


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est le probleme des jeans larges, les briquets tombent tt seul dans les poches


 Ouais et des salopettes aussi :love:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est le probleme des jeans larges, les briquets tombent tt seul dans les poches


t'as qu'a mettre un jean serré    ... mais le problème c'est qu'après tu peux plus attraper le briquet dans la poche parce que ... c'est trop serré  :rateau: 

ps : derennes ... pathétique


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est le probleme des jeans larges, les briquets tombent tt seul dans les poches



faudrait faire une assoce pour lutter contre ça moi j'trouve!


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ah okayeeeeee! mais d'une part quand je m'y suis rendu c'était mal indiqué et de deuze je me souviens que j'avais été ébloui et détourné de ma route par les phares que produisent les yeux de maiwen.


 C'est de la poésie astrale ?


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> faudrait faire une assoce pour lutter contre ça moi j'trouve!


 Nan je suis contre ton association alors


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Universe player (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ah okayeeeeee! mais d'une part quand je m'y suis rendu c'était mal indiqué et de deuze je me souviens que j'avais été ébloui et détourné de ma route par les phares que produisent les yeux de maiwen.


 
Bah ??!!?? Pourtant elle est pas de boudinville maiwen ??? Si ?   On maurait menti ?


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bah ??!!?? Pourtant elle est pas de boudinville maiwen ??? Si ?   On maurait menti ?


 boudinville n'existe pas pour les filles sur mac :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

hop, je passe par là, en coup de vent.... Maiwen.....

et Franswa.... bon Week end...?.....


----------



## Universe player (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> boudinville n'existe pas pour les filles sur mac :love:


 
Ah je me disais aussi... Ouf merci Franswa de m'avoir rassuré


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Ah je me disais aussi... Ouf merci Franswa de m'avoir rassuré


toi ton avatar m'énerve


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hop, je passe par là, en coup de vent.... Maiwen.....
> 
> et Franswa.... bon Week end...?.....


Stooky


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hop, je passe par là, en coup de vent.... Maiwen.....
> 
> et Franswa.... bon Week end...?.....


 Un de mes meilleurs week end encore une fois :love:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toi ton avatar m'énerve


 Par contre ça, c'est mauvais signe pour toi Universe  Player


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Stooky



mademoiselle...




			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Un de mes meilleurs week end encore une fois :love:



.....bonne nouvelle....tu me raconteras....


----------



## Universe player (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toi ton avatar m'énerve


 
Pourquoi ca ?:rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Par contre ça, c'est mauvais signe pour toi Universe  Player



tout a fait....d'ailleurs....en bon Gentleman, je propose a notre demoiselle d'utiliser mon boulier....
si jamais elle veut bouler du rouge, pour du vert je suis toujours assez juste......

prevenez moi.....


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait....d'ailleurs....en bon Gentleman, je propose a notre demoiselle d'utiliser mon boulier....
> si jamais elle veut bouler du rouge, pour du vert je suis toujours assez juste......
> 
> prevenez moi.....


 héhéhé 

Je te raconterais tout ça  Mais je dois dire que j'aime beaucoup jouer avec le désir (et elle aussi)


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ca ?:rose:


parce qu'il arrête pas de bouger ...



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait....d'ailleurs....en bon Gentleman, je propose a notre demoiselle d'utiliser mon boulier....
> si jamais elle veut bouler du rouge, pour du vert je suis toujours assez juste......
> 
> prevenez moi.....


pourquoi je le boulerai rouge ?   ... je ne le fait que dans des cas qui le méritent ... je ne l'ai fait que deux fois ... mais j'ai raté des occasions ...


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'il arrête pas de bouger ...
> 
> 
> pourquoi je le boulerai rouge ?   ... je ne le fait que dans des cas qui le méritent ... je ne l'ai fait que deux fois ... mais j'ai raté des occasions ...


 Ah quand ça ? 

PS : je vais pas tarder à partir...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé
> 
> Je te raconterais tout ça  Mais je dois dire que j'aime beaucoup jouer avec le désir (et elle aussi)




*COQUINE....* ...  



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi je le boulerai rouge ?   ... je ne le fait que dans des cas qui le méritent ... je ne l'ai fait que deux fois ... mais j'ai raté des occasions ...



tu fais come tu veux, je te dis juste que mon boulier est a ta disposition pour du boulage rouge....
moi, je ne boule jamais personne en rouge...alors....


bon, @+


----------



## Universe player (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'il arrête pas de bouger ...
> 
> 
> pourquoi je le boulerai rouge ?  ... je ne le fait que dans des cas qui le méritent ... je ne l'ai fait que deux fois ... mais j'ai raté des occasions ...


 
Ah ok... bah mince moi qui trouvait que ça faisait plus vivant un avatar qui bouge...


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *COQUINE....* ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Je vais bosser  Bon aprem' :love:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Ah ok... bah mince moi qui trouvait que ça faisait plus vivant un avatar qui bouge...


 un tit dernier avant de partir... Le mien aussi bouge 

Voili, bon aprem'


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais bosser  Bon aprem' :love:


'n'aprèm à toi aussi  

ps : ton tien à toi d'avatar il est plus beau franswa


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bah ??!!?? Pourtant elle est pas de boudinville maiwen ??? Si ?   On maurait menti ?



lol nan j'ai pas dit ça...et pis de toute facon, maiwen et moi c'est une hsitoire ancienne..on a cassé.


----------



## Universe player (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais bosser  Bon aprem' :love:


 
 bon courage ! A bientot !!!


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

bon je m'ennuie....j'vais aller faire chier le peuple sur msn


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bon je m'ennuie....j'vais aller faire chier le peuple sur msn




*bonne idée*
  :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

Quelle chaleur...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> maiwen fait mumuse avec des bouteilles de bière ??


 Comme Chloé des Lys avec les bouteilles de coca? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Universe player (20 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle chaleur...


 
Pfff ben chez moi aujourd hui il fait pas chaud autant qu' hier...


----------



## bouilla (20 Juin 2005)

oué, en haut de la cote y'a toujours un pti vent frais


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

vent frais , vent du matin ... vent qui souffle au sommet des grands pins ... lalalalala ...  :rose: 


c'est la chaleur qui fait ça  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Il fait trop chaud pour travailler...
et pourtant j'essaye


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Il fait trop chaud pour travailler...
> et pourtant j'essaye


il fait même trop chaud pour sortir ... pourtant j'ai essayé ...  :mouais:


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

moué moué


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Comme Chloé des Lys avec les bouteilles de coca? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


j'ai pas compris ta blagounette!


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il fait même trop chaud pour sortir ... pourtant j'ai essayé ...  :mouais:


Pour ma part j'essaye plus de sortir que de travailler  (c'est vous dire si j'ai envis de travailler)


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part j'essaye plus de sortir que de travailler  (c'est vous dire si j'ai envis de travailler)


ben ... moi je suis sortie pour travailler   1/2h au parc ... pas trop de monde ... bcp de soleil


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas compris ta blagounette!



Pourquoi, y a des trucs que t'arrives à comprendre? Je croyais qu'avec ton Q.I de bulot, t'avais du mal... :sleep:


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, y a des trucs que t'arrives à comprendre? Je croyais qu'avec ton Q.I de bulot, t'avais du mal... :sleep:


C'est la chaleur, la chaleur


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

sniff!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> C'est la chaleur, la chaleur



Non, non.  C'est le bulot rennais...
 :sleep:


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

Hors sujet mais bon, après réflection, si je connais la soeur du cousin du Dj, je connais la cousine du Dj, je me sens déjà plus proche


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> sniff!


Tu l'as vexé


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, y a des trucs que t'arrives à comprendre? Je croyais qu'avec ton Q.I de bulot, t'avais du mal... :sleep:



qu'est-ce qu'on ferait sans toi mon Fabien....:love: :love:


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, non.  C'est le bulot rennais...
> :sleep:


tain fabiola, t'es une caillera toi!
on voit bien qu'y a pas interet a t'emmerder sinon tu commences a faire des prises de karaté dans le vide style chuck norris en faisant craquer les os de tes poings!...
a peur! a peur!
ouille ouille ouille!


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qu'on ferait sans toi mon Fabien....:love: :love:


'tain Stook, tu viens de casser un mythe là ... je m'étais dit ... s'il s'appelle fabrice, ça fait fabrice de nice .... mais non ... jsuis verte


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

hi hi hi!
c'est drole ça...brice de nice!...
top humour!


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2005)

Vi, Brice de Rennes, c'était pas drôle :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> hi hi hi!
> c'est drole ça...brice de nice!...
> top humour!


Continuons: Fabien d'Amiens :love:


----------



## dool (20 Juin 2005)

Sauf que si tu savais qui il est en réalité tu retrouverais ton mythe !!...dans un autre genre mais bon....


:love: et  pti gars


----------



## duracel (20 Juin 2005)

Patron, une bière pour ma pomme.


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 'tain Stook, tu viens de casser un mythe là ... je m'étais dit ... s'il s'appelle fabrice, ça fait fabrice de nice .... mais non ... jsuis verte



c'est vrai que tu es toute jeune ici.....
moi, j'ai toujours du mal avec les nouveau pseudo....désolé....

Fab'Fab anciennement Fabien.........
Lepurfils.... anciennement DC
Cor anciennement Col anciennement Cmove
...
et j'en passe et des meilleures....




mais peut etre que tu le savais et que c'etait juste pour la vanne....


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Continuons: Fabien d'Amiens :love:



sinon t'as enregistré les grosses tetes, cette apres midi?


----------



## chagregel (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> sinon t'as enregistré les grosses tetes, cette apres midi?



Ahhhh... Rennes, son Colombier, son Amour de Pommes de Terres, son humour si fin et sa passion pour les Porcs.... Quelle Jeunesse !


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> sinon t'as enregistré les grosses tetes, cette apres midi?


Comme on est dans le sujet c'est un ou une après-midi?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as vexé



non, les cons, ça ne se vexe pas.


----------



## chagregel (20 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Comme on est dans le sujet c'est un ou une après-midi?



*UNE, *tu dirais par un beau après midi? Non donc c'est une belle après midi!


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

les deux!
après-midi [apYDmidi] n. m. ou f. inv.  

? 1514; de après et midi   

? Partie de la journée comprise entre le déjeuner et le dîner. Passez dans l'après-midi. ? tantôt. En début, en fin d'après-midi. Deux heures de l'après-midi (par oppos. à du matin) : quatorze heures. Des après-midi. « Dès le début de cet après-midi » (Barrès). « Par une courte après-midi glaciale de l'hiver » (Barrès). Abrév. fam. (1906) APRÈM. C't aprèm [stapYDm]. ? Appos. Demain après-midi. Mardi après-midi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qu'on ferait sans toi mon Fabien....:love: :love:



moi aussi je t'aime mon Stook :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> *UNE, *tu dirais par un beau après midi? Non donc c'est une belle après midi!



ce *bel* apres-midi....


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> *UNE, *tu dirais par un beau après midi? Non donc c'est une belle après midi!


 un bel apres-midi!
rezement que j'suis la pour remonter le niveau moi!
a quand une promotion...l'habit vert des modérateurs pour moi?
je le mérite amplement!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tain fabiola, t'es une caillera toi!
> on voit bien qu'y a pas interet a t'emmerder sinon tu commences a faire des prises de karaté dans le vide style chuck norris en faisant craquer les os de tes poings!...
> a peur! a peur!
> ouille ouille ouille!



Putain c'qu'il est drôle le nioub' :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> non, les cons, ça ne se vexe pas.



commence a me plaire ce fil........... :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> *UNE, *tu dirais par un beau après midi? Non donc c'est une belle après midi!


Non, un bel après-midi


----------



## chagregel (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> un bel apres-midi!
> rezement que j'suis la pour remonter le niveau moi!
> a quand une promotion...l'habit vert des modérateurs pour moi?
> je le mérite amplement!



Les fraises ne vont pas tarder...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Putain c'qu'il est drôle le nioub' :sleep:



attention, aprecie...il y a surement un sens caché.....non?
a bon....et en plus il etait a fond....?  ok.....

bon, t'avais raison....


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> sinon t'as enregistré les grosses tetes, cette apres midi?



Monsieur est un connaisseur, mais je pouvais pas, j'avais Téléachat...


et sinon, ça siffle pas trop les oreilles ducon?


----------



## chagregel (20 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Non, un bel après-midi



Ah ouai ... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> non, les cons, ça ne se vexe pas.


Une dispute au bar! allez les filles, musique!


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> un bel apres-midi!
> rezement que j'suis la pour remonter le niveau moi!
> a quand une promotion...l'habit vert des modérateurs pour moi?
> je le mérite amplement!



bon, pour le bel apres midi, tu reviendras....je t'ai grillé mais alors, comme il faut....



			
				222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Non, un bel après-midi



voir ci-dessus , mais en pire.....


----------



## dool (20 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je t'aime mon Stook :love:



 ben merci pour moi ! J'me déplace jusqu'ici (et ça me coûte je te le dis moi ! ) pour parler en bien de toi et v'là ce que je récolte !! 

Bon d'accord je me contenterai du cassage de tronche 



Aller reprenez vos inutilités !


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> sinon t'as enregistré les grosses tetes, cette apres midi?





			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> un bel apres-midi!
> rezement que j'suis la pour remonter le niveau moi!
> a quand une promotion...l'habit vert des modérateurs pour moi?
> je le mérite amplement!


En même temps tu te contredis


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qu'on ferait sans toi mon Fabien....:love: :love:





			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je t'aime mon Stook :love:



Qu'ils sont mignons...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ben merci pour moi ! J'me déplace jusqu'ici (et ça me coûte je te le dis moi ! ) pour parler en bien de toi et v'là ce que je récolte !!
> 
> Bon d'accord je me contenterai du cassage de tronche
> 
> ...



allons, deja qu'on te croise de moins en moins souvent...reste un peu....


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Qu'ils sont mignons...



allons mon G4....soit pas jaloux.....tu en veux des m'amours toi aussi ?..... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ben merci pour moi ! J'me déplace jusqu'ici (et ça me coûte je te le dis moi ! ) pour parler en bien de toi et v'là ce que je récolte !!
> 
> Bon d'accord je me contenterai du cassage de tronche
> 
> ...




Mais je t'ai boulé quand même :love:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> allons mon G4....soit pas jaloux.....tu en veux des m'amours toi aussi ?..... :love:




Pffff, z'êtes déjà pacsés  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que tu es toute jeune ici.....
> moi, j'ai toujours du mal avec les nouveau pseudo....désolé....




tu crois pas que s'il sont changé leur pseudo il y a une bonne raison ?   

surtout pour le premier


----------



## Avril-VII (20 Juin 2005)

'soir à tous !
Je vais scanner mon bulletin de note


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> 'soir à tous !
> Je vais scanner mon bulletin de note



C'est ça et aprés n'oublie pas de le tailler en pointe, pour te le foutre ou je pense...

Petit frimeur !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça et aprés n'oublie pas de le tailler en pointe, pour te le foutre ou je pense..



Mais faut applatir un peu le bout sinon ça pique


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu crois pas que s'il sont changé leur pseudo il y a une bonne raison ?
> 
> surtout pour le premier



ben, peut etre aussi que si on en parlait pas trop, les gens ne chercheraient pas ....


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mais faut applatir un peu le bout sinon ça pique


l'expérience a parlé    


et d'abord on peut dire un bel après-midi comme une belle après-midi ... moi je serai plutôt du style *un* ... allez savoir pourquoi   surtout si c'est un *un bel* après-midi  :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

blabla a dit:
			
		

> A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

hum,hum..


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> hum,hum..


souvent en ce moment je trouve


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

Ben oui, vu la grande qualité des débats...


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

messieurs, mesdemoiselles je vous souhaite bien le bonsoir!! Avez vous passez une agréable journée?


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

bon, je vais a la plage, fait trop chaud....


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais a la plage, fait trop chaud....


salaud !!! alors ça c'est bas ... c'est vil ... c'est intolérable


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais a la plage, fait trop chaud....




*N'oublies pas*
un petit rosé que tu mettras à fraîchir dans l'eau


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Je viens de rentrer du taf...
Une bonne douche, une bière sur la terrasse, et c'est reparti  

Au fait : 
 Amis du bar, bonsoir


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> salaud !!! alors ça c'est bas ... c'est vil ... c'est intolérable



si tu va en ville tu trouveras une fontaine


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

c'est dur flooder avec cette chaleur !!!!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *N'oublies pas*
> un petit rosé que tu mettras à fraîchir dans l'eau



Ah mais que c'est bien comme idée ça !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est dur flooder avec cette chaleur !!!!!!!!



Non pas tant que ça ...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non pas tant que ça ...



C'est tout à fait possible !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout à fait possible !



Mais je vais m'arrêter là ...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Salut, Star', la forme?


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> si tu va en ville tu trouveras une fontaine


ouais mais je vais pas ... en ville ... enfin j'y suis déjà ... mais je bouge pas ...


Stargazer, spèce de schizo    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juin 2005)

Encore crevé du Week-end mais ça va ! 
Et cette bière ?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer, spèce de schizo    :love:



bonjour ! 

Schizo ? Pourquoi ?


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Elle arrive, j'ai posté une nouvelle fournée dans la blague du lundi


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Elle arrive, j'ai posté une nouvelle fournée dans la blague du lundi



J'ai vu ça ! Heureusement que t'es là !


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

je vais me boire une bonne bière de préférence une Pietra en pensant à vous! et me doré au soleil


----------



## bouilla (20 Juin 2005)

hmm avec quelques fines de tranche de coppa, et un pti Lonzo  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu ça ! Heureusement que t'es là !


Y'en a d'autres qui postent dans ce tradada 
Ca fait longtemps que j'en a pas vu... 

Vus n'avez as de blagues  raconter?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a d'autres qui postent dans ce tradada
> Ca fait longtemps que j'en a pas vu...
> 
> Vus n'avez as de blagues  raconter?



Non pas moi, j'en connais pas ... :rose: 
Et puis j'ai déjà bien trop à faire à être une blague moi-même, qu'en poster ça ferait doublon !


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

La première bière est bue :love:
La seconde ne devrait pas tarder... 

Quelqu'un en veut une?


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> La première bière est bue :love:
> La seconde ne devrait pas tarder...
> 
> Quelqu'un en veut une?



Ce sera une panachée pour moi :rose:


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> La première bière est bue :love:
> La seconde ne devrait pas tarder...
> 
> Quelqu'un en veut une?


Quoi, je ressors la vaisselle d'hier?  Maiwen a pas finit de tout laver!


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera une panachée pour moi :rose:


Tiens, juste pour toi, je vais faire ue exception...
Ne le dis pas aux autres, j'ai l'air de quoi moi après ça


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, je ressors la vaisselle d'hier?  Maiwen a pas finit de tout laver!


Oh, ne ressort pas verres, on boira au goulot


----------



## toys (20 Juin 2005)

coucou mac g flood comment sa vas chez vous chez nous sa bourrinne a donf s'est du bonheur


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Ca fait plaisir de te voir Toys  
A ce que je vois, tu n'as toujours pas envie d'écrire en français correctement


----------



## jahrom (20 Juin 2005)

Une petite blague :

C'est un couple qui est en voiture.
Le mec propose à sa nana de lui faire une gaterie pendant qu'il conduit...
La nana refuse.
Le mec insiste lourdement et appuie sur la tête de sa femme.
Pour se venger elle lui croque le sexe et crache le morceau par la fenêtre !!!

Derrière suivait une voiture conduite par un père de famille emmenant sa petite fille à l'école.
Le sexe en sang vient s'écraser sur le pare brise...

La petite fille demande à son père :
"Papa, c'est quoi la bestiole qui s'est écrasée sur le parebrise ???"
Le père embarrassé répond :
"hé bien, tu vois ma fille c'est un moustique..." 
Et la petite fille répond :
"Hé ba dis donc, il avait une grosse bite le moustique..."  :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Salut, Jahrom, la forme?

Tu devrais poster dans la blague du lundi, je me sentirais moins seul...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Sinon, elle est vraiment bien ta blague...
Tu as testé


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Une petite blague :
> 
> C'est un couple qui est en voiture.
> Le mec propose à sa nana de lui faire une gaterie pendant qu'il conduit...
> ...


tu fais les mêmes blagues aux bouffes du jeudi ? ... parce que quand même ... c'est pas drôle


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

A d'ta l'heure, j'ai faim...
Frigo vide + kebab hier = traiteur chinois


----------



## jahrom (20 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut, Jahrom, la forme?
> 
> Tu devrais poster dans la blague du lundi, je me sentirais moins seul...



ça y est c'est fait !!! Je vais bien et toi ???


----------



## jahrom (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu fais les mêmes blagues aux bouffes du jeudi ? ... parce que quand même ... c'est pas drôle



Non non, celle ci est très soft... et désolé si tu n'as pas rigolé...moi j'adOOre...


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non non, celle ci est très soft... et désolé si tu n'as pas rigolé...moi j'adOOre...




j'imagine les blagues trash :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2005)

bon, je doit faire une annonce triste, après 2 ans et demi de bon et loyaux service mon iPod viens de décédé :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, je doit faire une annonce triste, après 2 ans et demi de bon et loyaux service mon iPod viens de décédé :rateau:


puisqu'on est dans les annonces tristes ... j'ai pas d'iPod


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, je doit faire une annonce triste, après 2 ans et demi de bon et loyaux service mon iPod viens de décédé :rateau:


 un iPod ça peut mourir ??? :mouais: Je croyais que c'était immortel... Comment t'as fait ?


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> puisqu'on est dans les annonces tristes ... j'ai pas d'iPod


 Un jour tu en auras un !!! J'en suis sur :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> puisqu'on est dans les annonces tristes ... j'ai pas d'iPod




maintenant tes prétendants savent quoi t'offrir, question : que va tu faire de ces 10 iPods ?


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Un jour tu en auras un !!! J'en suis sur :love:


moi aussi j'aimerai bien en être sûre


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> maintenant tes prétendants savent quoi t'offrir, question : que va tu faire de ces 10 iPods ?


huhu ... non je ne suis pas corruptible


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

Monsieur, c'est avec tristesse que nous vous souhaitons toutes nos sincerres et distinguées condoléences (c'est français ça?)


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> huhu ... non je ne suis pas corruptible



rajouter un iBook aussi


----------



## jahrom (20 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur, c'est avec tristesse que nous vous souhaitons toutes nos sincerres et distinguées condoléences (c'est français ça?)




non... :mouais:


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, je doit faire une annonce triste, après 2 ans et demi de bon et loyaux service mon iPod viens de décédé :rateau:



Une minute de silence pour le défunt


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur, c'est avec tristesse que nous vous souhaitons toutes nos since*r*es et distinguées condolé*a*nces (c'est français ça?)


c'est déjà mieux comme ça


----------



## jahrom (20 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur, c'est avec tristesse que nous vous souhaitons toutes nos sincerres et distinguées condoléences (c'est français ça?)





			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est déjà mieux comme ça



On ne souhaite pas des condoléances....


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> On ne souhaite pas des condoléances....


pour un iPod si ... parce qu'on est tous des sadiques, contents que mackie n'ait plus de iPod ... même s'il en a un autre ... le vil  ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est déjà mieux comme ça


 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

Tss et la minute de silence dans tout ça?


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

voilà, la minute de silence est finie  

et bien finie


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> voilà, la minute de silence est finie
> 
> et bien finie


 ouais finie la minute ?


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ouais finie la minute ?


oui  tu peux reparler maintenant  :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ouais finie la minute ?


Je dirais même plus, finite, la minue.


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui  tu peux reparler maintenant  :love:


 Je reparle dès que j'ai fini un truc


----------



## toys (20 Juin 2005)

je viens de croisé une tonne de caisse de ouf s'est la fin des 24 et le début du fuy


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je viens de croisé une tonne de caisse de ouf s'est la fin des 24 et le début du fuy


 Vive le furyfest !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

*sa me gonfle !!!!!!!!!!* :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 


je veut bouler et je ne peux pas  :mouais: 
quand satané machine me donne me droit?`
je les attends depuis ce matin !!!!!


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *sa me gonfle !!!!!!!!!!* :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> 
> je veut bouler et je ne peux pas  :mouais:
> ...


la satisfaction n'en sera que plus grande ma chère robertav :love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *sa me gonfle !!!!!!!!!!* :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> 
> je veut bouler et je ne peux pas  :mouais:
> ...


 Moi aussi : Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

Tu comptais bouler qui ?   :love:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la satisfaction n'en sera que plus grande ma chère robertav :love: :love:


 Toi aussi tu aimes attendre avoir d'avoir les choses ?  :love:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu aimes attendre avoir d'avoir les choses ?  :love:


oui  mais pas trop longtemps quand même  ... mais il faut aussi savoir faire attendre les bonnes choses , et se faire attendre  ( comme elle ? )   :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juin 2005)

bonsoir!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu comptais bouler qui ?   :love:





pâs toi !!!!!!!!!!!               

et puis tu en a reçu assez de ma part


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui  mais pas trop longtemps quand même  ... mais il faut aussi savoir faire attendre les bonnes choses , et se faire attendre  ( comme elle ? )   :love:


 comment tu le sais ?


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pâs toi !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> et puis tu en a reçu assez de ma part


 Pas grave :love: Boule ceux qui le mérite avant tout


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir!!!


 Salut joel !!! Tu viens de te réveiller ?


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> comment tu le sais ?


aucune idée  c'est vrai que tu ne l'as jamais crié sur le forum


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juin 2005)

à la vôtre!!!


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> aucune idée  c'est vrai que tu ne l'as jamais crié sur le forum


 :rose: ouais mais je vois que ça ne t'as pas laissé indifférente


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juin 2005)

vous allez bien??


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> à la vôtre!!!


 à la tienne :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

en attendants j'ecoute ou plutot on me fait ecouter
(j'ai rien demandé moi, ici tout est gratuit   )
du jamiroquai    :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Salut joel !!! Tu viens de te réveiller ?


mmm en quelque sorte!! d'une journée de secourisme qui m'a moulu!!!


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> à la tienne :love:


Etienne


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmm en quelque sorte!! d'une journée de secourisme qui m'a moulu!!!


 elle t'a moulu quoi ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juin 2005)

j'entends à la radio des discussions sur le délre de la f1 hier!!! trop rigolo!!


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Etienne


 héhéhé  :love: Viens par ici que je te la tienne... (c'est la suite de "A la tienne, étienne)


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé  :love: Viens par ici que je te la tienne... (c'est la suite de "A la tienne, étienne)


tiens la toi toi-même   cochon


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en attendants j'ecoute ou plutot on me fait ecouter
> (j'ai rien demandé moi, ici tout est gratuit   )
> du jamiroquai    :love:


 le dernier album ? :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> elle t'a moulu quoi ?


le souffle !! yavait pas adriana mais une top model de plastique dans la version nageuse est allemande aux hormones!! j'ai encore le gout du plastique qui me revient !! pouaaaaaaahhh! :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tiens la toi toi-même   cochon


 C'est pas de moi la suite...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2005)

mais sinon, pour le pâté?

...
plutôt en croute, non?


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> le souffle !! yavait pas adriana mais une top model de plastique dans la version nageuse est allemande aux hormones!! j'ai encore le gout du plastique qui me revient !! pouaaaaaaahhh! :rateau:


 Beurk !!!  Une allemande au plastique...


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mais sinon, pour le pâté?
> 
> ...
> plutôt en croute, non?


 Tu veux du paté ? http://doofy1.free.fr/pecap/maree.mp3


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

*a la votre  :love:*


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tiens la toi toi-même   cochon


bravo pour tes 2000 maiwen!!!


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

ah oui tiens, j'avais pas vu 

ooooh la belle étoile jaune  :love:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *a la votre  :love:*


 ©ontrex


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juin 2005)

waaa magique robertav tout est rose!!! où as tu déniché ce fond d'ecran??   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> le dernier album ? :love:




je pense pas , c'est un concert .....et le pire c'est moi qui lui a offert !!!


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah oui tiens, j'avais pas vu
> 
> ooooh la belle étoile jaune  :love:


 Bravo pour ton 2002


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour ton 2002


ça me touche ce que tu dis là franswanounet :') :love:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je pense pas , c'est un concert .....et le pire c'est moi qui lui a offert !!!


  c'est toi qui a fait le concert ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> waaa magique robertav tout est rose!!! où as tu déniché ce fond d'ecran??   :love:




franchement j'en sais rien.......je l'ai choppé depuis pas mal de mois
et je ne me lasse pas......c'est dans le ton de la deco


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça me touche ce que tu dis là franswanounet :') :love:


 Merci  Maiwen tu m'aides bcp ce soir :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

Contrex était la seule marque avec un bouchon...rose


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Merci  Maiwen tu m'aides bcp ce soir :love:


:rose: j'avais lu " tu m'aimes beaucoup"  ... je t'aide en quoi ?


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :rose: j'avais lu " tu m'aimes beaucoup"  ... je t'aide en quoi ?


 Le fait de me montrer par ton livre ce qui se passe :love:


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Le fait de me montrer par ton livre ce qui se passe :love:



bonsoir amis! je revient après une petite cuite à la pietra !!


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir amis! je revient après une petite cuite à la pietra !!


 ça a cuité dur ? :love:


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir amis! je revient après une petite cuite à la pietra !!




je remarques que j'ai encore les effets désolé


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ça a cuité dur ? :love:




 :hein: que je m'en rappel? hum... oui un peu    
mais suis d'attaque maintenant!  







-----------------

 on remet ça?


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

je vous quitte mes cher(e)s confrères du bar :love: 
je m'en vais bouquiner (qui à dit encore  )...

Fait chier, faut que je me lève super tôt demain matin... 

Amis de la nuit, Bonne nuit


----------



## toys (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Vive le furyfest !!! :love:




oui pour sure sa fait du taf du stress et tout plein d'autre chose  :love: 


malgré se que les gens peuve dire on vas le faire se fury


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> je vous quitte mes cher(e)s confrères du bar :love:
> je m'en vais bouquiner (qui à dit encore  )...
> 
> Fait chier, faut que je me lève super tôt demain matin...
> ...



bonne nuit l'ami et bonne lecture


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

j'y vais aussi  et je vais lire aussi  bonne soirée/nuit


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui pour sure sa fait du taf du stress et tout plein d'autre chose  :love:
> 
> 
> malgré se que les gens peuve dire on vas le faire se fury


  ça c'est sûr !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Contrex était la seule marque avec un bouchon...rose





tout est calculé pour !!


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'y vais aussi  et je vais lire aussi  bonne soirée/nuit


 Bonen nuit  :love:


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui pour sure sa fait du taf du stress et tout plein d'autre chose  :love:
> 
> 
> malgré se que les gens peuve dire on vas le faire se fury




 c'est quoi le furyfest?  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout est calculé pour !!


 Et les éléphants ? Tu les vois de quelle couleur ?


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le furyfest?  :mouais:  :mouais:


 Toys a un lien dans sa signature qui le présente bien


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonen nuit  :love:







Ho je vais aussi me coucher je me sens lassss  
Bonne nuit les floodeurs


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Et les éléphants ? Tu les vois de quelle couleur ?



Bah pour la princesse c'est que du rose !


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah pour la princesse c'est que du rose !


 Stargazeeeerrrrrrr !!!!!!!!  Je sens que ce soir, on va bien se marrer :love:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Ho je vais aussi me coucher je me sens lassss
> Bonne nuit les floodeurs


 Bonne nuit Diablo


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

bonne nuit les petits le marchand de sable va bientôt passé!!!


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Toys a un lien dans sa signature qui le présente bien




ok merci


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit les petits le marchand de sable va bientôt passé!!!


 Ça marche pas très bien le sable pour dormir... j'en ai plein mon lit, ça gratte plus qu'autre chose...


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche pas très bien le sable pour dormir... j'en ai plein mon lit, ça gratte plus qu'autre chose...



alors dont ce cas rajoute un peu d'eau salé et cela ressemblera à la mère!   




P.S: c'est de la music "furywest" ou je dirais plutôt du bruit amplifier        
 et le metal c'est froid et ça ce travail (c'est mon boulot travailler le fer)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Et les éléphants ? Tu les vois de quelle couleur ?




bahhh ........ devine !!!!


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> alors dont ce cas rajoute un peu d'eau salé et cela ressemblera à la mère!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ça s'écoute bien je trouve  ça détend :love:

La mer est déjà à coté de moi tous les week end par contre ma mère ne ressemble pas à de l'eau salé


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bahhh ........ devine !!!!


 Trop bien t'as même un éléphant rose  j'adore les éléphants roses :love:


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'écoute bien je trouve  ça détend :love:
> 
> La mer est déjà à coté de moi tous les week end par contre ma mère ne ressemble pas à de l'eau salé



ouos désolé faute grammaticale je ne sais plus ou me mettre désolé :rose:  :rose:  tu es d'ou de quel coin de la france


----------



## sofiping (20 Juin 2005)

Alors , ça flotte ...


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Trop bien t'as même un éléphant rose  j'adore les éléphants roses :love:



je vois les éléphants roses après un grand mètre de wolka cuq sec


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> ouos désolé faute grammaticale je ne sais plus ou me mettre désolé :rose:  :rose:  tu es d'ou de quel coin de la france


 C'est écrit juste en dessous mon avatar   (Bretagne et fausse bretagne ça dépend des gens)


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Alors , ça flotte ...


 Plouc plouc  ouais apparement :love:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> je vois les éléphants roses après un grand mètre de wolka cuq sec


 Dans ce cas là, je crois que je vois plus rien...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Alors , ça flotte ...



salut sofi.....
Franswa...

bon, de retour de la plage, l'eau etait bonne....
je vais pas tarder, me faut des forces pour demain, c'est la fete de la musique....

bon, @+


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut sofi.....
> Franswa...
> 
> bon, de retour de la plage, l'eau etait bonne....
> ...


 Fais ch.... d'être à Nantes !!!!!!!!! Pile quand j'ai mon stage, il faut qu'il y ait des pures vagues


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Alors , ça flotte ...



Ca souffle !


----------



## sofiping (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Plouc plouc  ouais apparement :love:



je l'ai pas perdu en route !!!


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai pas perdu en route !!!


  je crois pas


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca souffle !


 Ça siffle plus que ça souffle non ?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça siffle plus que ça souffle non ?



Oui mais que de la bière !


----------



## sofiping (20 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca souffle !


ça souffle rien du tout ..... qu'est ce que c'est que cette chaleur ici .... fesait pas aussi chaud dans le desert de l'arizona


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

ca souffle non! ca flood!!!


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ça souffle rien du tout ..... qu'est ce que c'est que cette chaleur ici .... fesait pas aussi chaud dans le desert de l'arizona



Ah oui mais je comprends mieux ... T'es dans la drôme ! Qu'il y faisait chaud ce week-end !


----------



## sofiping (20 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut sofi.....
> Franswa...
> 
> bon, de retour de la plage, l'eau etait bonne....
> ...



salut stook ..... suis revenue avec mes photos ...


----------



## sofiping (20 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui mais je comprends mieux ... T'es dans la drôme ! Qu'il y faisait chaud ce week-end !



je l'avais bien  dit ... " i'll be back ":mouais:  :love:


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

j'ai un trou de mémoire! comment on modifie son post déjà?

help me
please


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais que de la bière !


 J'aimerais en avoir une pitite là


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> salut stook ..... suis revenue avec mes photos ...



petit passage eclair, j'ai oublié de saluer Stargazer.......

ok, Sofi si tu es dispo sur le chat demain, on en parle....ce soir je me couche tot....
je t'envois un mp demain...et on en parle...


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un trou de mémoire! comment on modifie son post déjà?
> 
> help me
> please


 Tu as le bouton éditer en bas à droite de ton post


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu as le bouton éditer en bas à droite de ton post



je vois ça   

la ce sont les effets des bulles du coca
attention il est dangereux de boire du coca


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> je vois ça
> 
> la ce sont les effets des bulles du coca
> attention il est dangereux de boire du coca


 Je devrais être mort depuis longtemps alors


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai pas perdu en route !!!


 Tu as toujours mon adresse ?  :love:

Merci beaucoup en tout cas  ça me fait trop plaisir :love:


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je devrais être mort depuis longtemps alors



cela dépend chez certaines personne cela met du temps peu être avant d'agir   

mais te rassur chez moi! à plus de place pour les bulles c'est complet


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je l'avais bien  dit ... " i'll be back ":mouais:  :love:



Oui mais t'as mis du temps !


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> cela dépend chez certaines personne cela met du temps peu être avant d'agir
> 
> mais te rassur chez moi! à plus de place pour les bulles c'est complet


 Y a toujours de la place pour les gaz


----------



## sofiping (20 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> petit passage eclair, j'ai oublié de saluer Stargazer.......
> 
> ok, Sofi si tu es dispo sur le chat demain, on en parle....ce soir je me couche tot....
> je t'envois un mp demain...et on en parle...


pas question de ça avant que j'ai les neurones d'aplomb ... je viens tout juste de poser mon sac et je suis pas encore tout a fait dans le bon fuseau   .... horaire :mouais:  :sleep:   :sick: et bien sur


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> pas question de ça avant que j'ai les neurones d'aplomb ... je viens tout juste de poser mon sac et je suis pas encore tout a fait dans le bon fuseau   .... horaire :mouais:  :sleep:   :sick: et bien sur


 Repose toi bien


----------



## sofiping (20 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais t'as mis du temps !



a oui pour ça  , y a rien qu'a bougé , suis toujours aussi longue a la detente


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> a oui pour ça  , y a rien qu'a bougé , suis toujours aussi longue a la detente


 y à largement pire


----------



## sofiping (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu as toujours mon adresse ?  :love:
> 
> Merci beaucoup en tout cas  ça me fait trop plaisir :love:




  quest ce que tu me dis la , tu m'as laisser ton adrezse quelque part et je l'ai pas vu    ou c'est que tu me la ti laissé ???


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> a oui pour ça  , y a rien qu'a bougé , suis toujours aussi longue a la detente


Un petit massage ????


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> a oui pour ça  , y a rien qu'a bougé , suis toujours aussi longue a la detente



oui mais une fois  lancer on t'arrete plus!!   comme un diesel faut attendre longtemps avant que le moteur chauffe


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> quest ce que tu me dis la , tu m'as laisser ton adrezse quelque part et je l'ai pas vu    ou c'est que tu me la ti laissé ???


 Je te l'ai envoyé par mail !!! mais je peux te la renvoyer ici par mp si tu veux


----------



## sofiping (20 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un petit massage ????



salut superketmo .... attendez un peu ..... a oui ça y est , j'vous r'mets   :love:


----------



## sofiping (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je te l'ai envoyé par mail !!! mais je peux te la renvoyer ici par mp si tu veux



ok


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ok


 Je te la renvoie tout de suite


----------



## Avril-VII (20 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde !


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juin 2005)

:bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe: reuhhhhhh à tous!!!


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde !


 Bonsoir Avril !!! Tu dors pas ? :mouais:


----------



## sofiping (20 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais une fois  lancer on t'arrete plus!!   comme un diesel faut attendre longtemps avant que le moteur chauffe



a non , c'est pas le carburant ... c'est les nerfs    j'ai fais 7000kms en voiture en une dizaine de jours , 7000kms en avion ces dernieres 24h et la .... j'ai un peu mal aux cheuveux , je dois mesurer a peu prés 50cm de moins que d'habitude ...... et en plus je m'apercois que je commence a délirer    
Aller a plus , je vais aller m'evanouir dans mon lit


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

salut comment va? pas trop chaud par chez vous?


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> a non , c'est pas le carburant ... c'est les nerfs    j'ai fais 7000kms en voiture en une dizaine de jours , 7000kms en avion ces dernieres 24h et la .... j'ai un peu mal aux cheuveux , je dois mesurer a peu prés 50cm de moins que d'habitude ...... et en plus je m'apercois que je commence a délirer
> Aller a plus , je vais aller m'evanouir dans mon lit


 Bonne nuit  Le mp est parti :love:


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> a non , c'est pas le carburant ... c'est les nerfs    j'ai fais 7000kms en voiture en une dizaine de jours , 7000kms en avion ces dernieres 24h et la .... j'ai un peu mal aux cheuveux , je dois mesurer a peu prés 50cm de moins que d'habitude ...... et en plus je m'apercois que je commence a délirer
> Aller a plus , je vais aller m'evanouir dans mon lit



effectivement!  fait attention car s'y il faut tu n'as pas rétrécit mais plutôt trompé de maison ou de voiture vu que tu commence à délirer     

P.S: bonne nuit l'ami


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe: reuhhhhhh à tous!!!


 De retour pour le minuit ?


----------



## sofiping (20 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit  Le mp est parti :love:



5 sur 5 demain j'envois


----------



## Avril-VII (20 Juin 2005)

Et non moi je dors pas !
Je rentre d'un spectacle de chant de mon collège.
J'étais aux commandes de l'écran géant.. 
Sinon, pas de soucis les notes sont arrétées donc en cours ba je lis "anges et démons" de l'autre du code da vinci.
Et demain, le prof nous redonne un sujet de brevet pour qu'on s'entraine, la première partie c'était aujourd'hui... Un sujet que j'aais déjà fais chez moi  et la suite demain : volumes et blabla.... http://www.ac-nancy-metz.fr/pres-etab/collverlainemaizieres/Maths3/CorrigeBMaths2004.pdf

Ta question était ?...
Non je ne dors pas, je raconte me vie 

:love:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> 5 sur 5 demain j'envois


 Trop bien :love:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Et non moi je dors pas !
> Je rentre d'un spectacle de chant de mon collège.
> J'étais aux commandes de l'écran géant..
> Sinon, pas de soucis les notes sont arrétées donc en cours ba je lis "anges et démons" de l'autre du code da vinci.
> ...


  c'est très bien aussi de raconter sa vie  :love:


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Et non moi je dors pas !
> Je rentre d'un spectacle de chant de mon collège.
> J'étais aux commandes de l'écran géant..
> Sinon, pas de soucis les notes sont arrétées donc en cours ba je lis "anges et démons" de l'autre du code da vinci.
> ...



quel genre de champs c'etait?


----------



## Avril-VII (20 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> quel genre de champs c'etait?


lorie,renaud,bruel,pagny...
Les trucs classiques.
'Tin j'ai assuré les cadrage
_oui c'est bon j'ai finit_


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> je lis "anges et démons" de l'autre du code da vinci.



tu pourrais lire des livres interessants, je sais pas...du Zweig, de Steinbeck, Hemingway.......y a tant de bons auteurs...

là, c'est un peu comme si tu ecoutais du Jennifer avant de glisser un Dylan dans ta chaine....


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> lorie,renaud,bruel,pagny...
> Les trucs classiques.
> 'Tin j'ai assuré les cadrage
> _oui c'est bon j'ai finit_


 Continues  Mais parles pas trop de lorie et des autres


----------



## Franswa (20 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais lire des livres interessants, je sais pas...du Zweig, de Steinbeck, Hemingway.......y a tant de bons auteurs...
> 
> là, c'est un peu comme si tu ecoutais du Jennifer avant de glisser un Dylan dans ta chaine....


 héhéhé pas mal la comparaison :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> lorie,renaud,bruel,pagny...
> Les trucs classiques.
> 'Tin j'ai assuré les cadrage
> _oui c'est bon j'ai finit_



non,non,non.....t'es dur ce soir....on dit pas classique, on dit merdique...c'est pas pareil...
classique...classique, Dylan,Buckley,Cohen...ou robert Johnson, BB king ou je sais pas....


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé pas mal la comparaison :love:


 Déjà minuit ici


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais lire des livres interessants, je sais pas...du Zweig, de Steinbeck, Hemingway.......y a tant de bons auteurs...
> 
> là, c'est un peu comme si tu ecoutais du Jennifer avant de glisser un Dylan dans ta chaine....



relativement d'accord avec toi sauf que Dylan et jennifer c'est je pense incomparable


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non,non,non.....t'es dur ce soir....on dit pas classique, on dit merdique...c'est pas pareil...
> classique...classique, Dylan,Buckley,Cohen...ou robert Johnson, BB king ou je sais pas....


 J'osais pas le dire...


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Déjà minuit ici



pourquoi que ce passe t'il à minuit?


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

bar de la nuit ouvert!!


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Continues  Mais parles pas trop de lorie et des autres


C'était un spectacle mini aes en fait 
La musique passée par un Powerbook 12, filmée avec une cam de l'apple store...
Le système de projection : 
Bon t'a l'écran au dessus de la scène qui se déroule à la hauteur que tu veux au dessus des chanteurs.
Ensuite t'as un projecteur juste un rang au dessus de moi et le avril avec le camescope numérique qui filme et qui assure comme une bête, au taquet....


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bar de la nuit ouvert!!


 Il se passe ça


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non,non,non.....t'es dur ce soir....on dit pas classique, on dit merdique...c'est pas pareil...
> classique...classique, Dylan,Buckley,Cohen...ou robert Johnson, BB king ou je sais pas....




C'était les classiques des spectacles du genre... Je parlais pas d'anthologies...


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> C'était un spectacle mini aes en fait
> La musique passée par un Powerbook 12, filmée avec une cam de l'apple store...
> Le système de projection :
> Bon t'a l'écran au dessus de la scène qui se déroule à la hauteur que tu veux au dessus des chanteurs.
> Ensuite t'as un projecteur juste un rang au dessus de moi et le avril avec le camescope numérique qui filme et qui assure comme une bête, au taquet....


 Et après avoir diffusé ça, le mac est pas mort ?


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> C'était un spectacle mini aes en fait
> La musique passée par un Powerbook 12, filmée avec une cam de l'apple store...
> Le système de projection :
> Bon t'a l'écran au dessus de la scène qui se déroule à la hauteur que tu veux au dessus des chanteurs.
> Ensuite t'as un projecteur juste un rang au dessus de moi et le avril avec le camescope numérique qui filme et qui assure comme une bête, au taquet....



en fait c'etait une sorte de soirée dansant sur un fond musical comme par exemple le film fame c'est ca?


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> C'était les classiques des spectacles du genre... Je parlais pas d'anthologies...



je me doute, je me doute...  

bonne nuit a vous tous....







:sleep:


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je me doute, je me doute...
> 
> bonne nuit a vous tous....
> 
> ...


 bonne nuit stook


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je me doute, je me doute...
> 
> bonne nuit a vous tous....
> 
> ...



bonne nuit!!! :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Et après avoir diffusé ça, le mac est pas mort ?


C'est cette reflexion qui nous ammené à prendre celui de vieille génération que le mien.. 
Le mien je le préserve...
Et au fait, mon père a fait u powerboon quand j'étais pas là 
Bon, tout ce qu'il a fait c'est écouté son disque de Nigel Kennedy et voir le son que ca fesait avec la chaine branché dessus...
Ba il était content...


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> C'est cette reflexion qui nous ammené à prendre celui de vieille génération que le mien..
> Le mien je le préserve...
> Et au fait, mon père a fait u powerboon quand j'étais pas là
> Bon, tout ce qu'il a fait c'est écouté son disque de Nigel Kennedy et voir le son que ca fesait avec la chaine branché dessus...
> Ba il était content...


 Normal


----------



## MrStone (21 Juin 2005)

Alors les floudeurs, on se ramollit ??? Bientôt 10 heures et toujours personne ? 

Ça se relâche, on sent que les vacances approchent pour certains


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2005)

Rhooooo lui eh... je bosse moi, pas le temps de flooder


----------



## Universe player (21 Juin 2005)

Quoi de neuf en cette nouvelle journée ensoleillée ??


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Alors les floudeurs, on se ramollit ??? Bientôt 10 heures et toujours personne ?
> 
> Ça se relâche, on sent que les vacances approchent pour certains


 Ouais, je dois bosser un minimum sinon le gars va dire que je fou rien à son stage...


----------



## Universe player (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je dois bosser un minimum sinon le gars va dire que je fou rien à son stage...


 
 Franswa !!!!!


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Franswa !!!!!


  Universe Player


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

ami du jour bonjour!   

citation:
 Quoi de neuf en cette nouvelle journée ensoleillée ??

heu! je sais pas pour vous mais pour mon cas il est porté disparu mon soleil!   :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2005)

Un petit coucou avant d'aller chercher mon scooter chez le concessionnaire :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## MrStone (21 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhooooo lui eh... je bosse moi, pas le temps de flooder



:mouais: Depuis quand ? :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2005)

Depuis très (trop ?) longtemps, mais çà ne se voit pas


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coucou avant d'aller chercher mon scooter chez le concessionnaire :love:  :love:  :love:



tu dois vas etre beau sur ta mobylette!


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coucou avant d'aller chercher mon scooter chez le concessionnaire :love:  :love:  :love:



  un motard de plus! cela est très bien bonne balades en scooter!   










------------------------

je reconnais plus person en harley davidson!


----------



## Universe player (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> ami du jour bonjour!
> 
> citation:
> Quoi de neuf en cette nouvelle journée ensoleillée ??
> ...


 
Bah moi c'était hier qu'il était un peu parti mais il est revenu ce matin donc tout va bien


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tu dois vas etre beau sur ta mobylette!



Tiens il est déjà levé Bozzo?


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens il est déjà levé Bozzo?


Depuis belle lurette jacquouille!
toi par contre, j'imagine qu'a cette heure là , tu dois encore etre en jogging pantoufle!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> un motard de plus! cela est très bien bonne balades en scooter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






En fait, je passe de ça, malheureusement revendue il y a quelques temps...






à ça


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

Oula qu'il a une belle vroum-vroum le mossieur!
nananère!


----------



## Universe player (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Depuis belle lurette jacquouille!
> toi par contre, j'imagine qu'a cette heure là , tu dois encore etre en jogging pantoufle!


 
 ami breton


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je passe de ça, malheureusement revendue il y a quelques temps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ça roule aussi ? Donc c'est cool


----------



## Universe player (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je passe de ça, malheureusement revendue il y a quelques temps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Excellent il est mimi comme tout ton nouveau joujou  
Amuse toi bien avec et prend en bien soin...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je passe de ça, malheureusement revendue il y a quelques temps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon pov' Fab, quelle déchéance


----------



## MrStone (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> *tu dois vas etre beau* sur ta mobylette!



Incroyable.
C'est même pas l'heure de l'apéro et il est déjà ivre !!!


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je passe de ça, malheureusement revendue il y a quelques temps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oui pourquoi pas!  il paraît que c'est très pratique en ville !   




-----------------

vroum vroum...... vrouuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm.......!!!!!!!


----------



## Universe player (21 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable.
> C'est même pas l'heure de l'apéro et il est déjà ivre !!!


 
Héhé y a pas d'heure pour l'apéro chez les bretons...


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> ami breton



yo mon srab!


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> oui pourquoi pas!  il paraît que c'est très pratique en ville !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouais mais en meme temps en ville la vitesse est limitée a cinquante alors...ROLLERPOWA!


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Héhé y a pas d'heure pour l'apéro chez les bretons...


 Ouais, le temps n'a pas d'importance...


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais en meme temps en ville la vitesse est limitée a cinquante alors...ROLLERPOWA!




    oui mais aussi en roller tu peux avoir une belle photo dans un petit cadre gris qui prend par devant et derrière   

(comment faire: simple accroche toi à une voiture!!!)


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais aussi en roller tu peux avoir une belle photo dans un petit cadre gris qui prend par devant et derrière
> 
> (comment faire: simple accroche toi à une voiture!!!)



heu moi perso, j'aime bien me ballader a dos de meufs!...
ca laisse pas ses sanies sur la chaussée comme les chevaux, ca pollue moins qu'une tuture, c'est économique niveau du carbure: un coup de slim fast toutes les heures.
bref, voyagez a dos de meufs, c'est écologique!.
prévoyez aussi un petit fouet en cuir pour les routes bosselées!


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> heu moi perso, j'aime bien me ballader a dos de meufs!...
> ca laisse pas ses sanies sur la chaussée comme les chevaux, ca pollue moins qu'une tuture, c'est économique niveau du carbure: un coup de slim fast toutes les heures.
> bref, voyagez a dos de meufs, c'est écologique!.
> prévoyez aussi un petit fouet en cuir pour les routes bosselées!




oui aussi c'est un moyen de transport!   Mais entendre une meuf râler à longueur de jourrnée merci non merci


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

wop pop pop!


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> oui aussi c'est un moyen de transport!   Mais entendre une meuf râler à longueur de jourrnée merci non merci



t'as raison!
on le dit pas assez mais les meufs, c'est vraiment des gros branleurs!


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison!
> on le dit pas assez mais les meufs, c'est vraiment des gros branleurs!



vais te raconter une petite histoire drôle:

tu connais la différence entre une moto et un femme?

-alors une idée?   



----------------------

Réponse à la blague: la moto ne dit jamais "NON"


----------



## jahrom (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je passe de ça, malheureusement revendue il y a quelques temps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perso je préfère le X9


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> vais te raconter une petite histoire drôle:
> 
> tu connais la différence entre une moto et un femme?
> 
> ...



bah heu..nan j'vois pas!


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

pas belle la moto de fab'mossieur ... non non non  :hein:


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

ca va les pipoles?


----------



## Spyro (21 Juin 2005)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

Ah ben ça va mieux comme ça  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> 
> Ah ben ça va mieux comme ça  :rateau:


pareil  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pareil  :mouais:




encore plus avec la clim a 22 °c :rateau: :love:


----------



## duracel (21 Juin 2005)

Chez moi, il fait super bon, et je n'ai pas de clim.


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Juin 2005)

Je reviens de dejeuner avec une collegue...
Ca fait vraiement du bien de manger dehors, à l'ombre, avec un  petit vent :love:
Bon, faut que je retourne bosser moi maintenant :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (21 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, il fait super bon, et je n'ai pas de clim.


Toi tu sors !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

bientot l'heure d'aller bosser


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu sors !!



et tu ne reviens pas...
...

ou alors dans longtemps...


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _La vie "normale" reprend ses droits._
> Un café, une purée de légumes, un aller-retour à la halte-garderie, du soleil en ville, un client sympa qui va m'expliquer un nouveau boulot, un cadeau à acheter, je sais quoi pour une fois, et puis des messages à lire et des photos à voir.
> Je vous embrasse.
> :love:
> :love:


 La vie est belle :love:


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _La vie "normale" reprend ses droits._
> Un café, une purée de légumes, un aller-retour à la halte-garderie, du soleil en ville, un client sympa qui va m'expliquer un nouveau boulot, un cadeau à acheter, je sais quoi pour une fois, et puis des messages à lire et des photos à voir.
> Je vous embrasse.
> :love:
> :love:



 j'espere qu'il ya a pas une armurerie pres de chez toi!...
ca sent le post de serial killer a plein nez !


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'espere qu'il ya a pas une armurerie pres de chez toi!...
> ca sent le post de serial killer a plein nez !


 :mouais:


----------



## bouilla (21 Juin 2005)

Y'a pas a dire, t'as du flaire


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'espere qu'il ya a pas une armurerie pres de chez toi!...
> ca sent le post de serial killer a plein nez !




bien dit...
moi, ce mec la il me fait peur...

...
trop de smilies partout, ça cache quelque chose...


----------



## Spyro (21 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> un cadeau à acheter, je sais quoi pour une fois


Une BD dédicacée ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

salut....
dites, quelqu'un a des nouvelles du Gognol, 3/4 jours qu'il ne poste plus dans les users de la nuit....
le flood que subit ce fil l'aurait fait fuir...?....?....?...
 


bon été a vous tous...


----------



## Luc G (21 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut....
> dites, quelqu'un a des nouvelles du Gognol, 3/4 jours qu'il ne poste plus dans les users de la nuit....
> le flood que subit ce fil l'aurait fait fuir...?....?....?...



Il doit préparer la fête de la musique et doit se chamailler avec Rebecca


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

Plus que 3 minutes et je pars


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 3 minutes et je pars


bisous franswanounet    :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bisous franswanounet    :love:


 Bisou à toi aussi Maiwenounette  :love:

J'y vais, bon aprem'


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> maiwen  :rose:


toi aussi tu veux un bisous ? 

ben coucou alors


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il doit préparer la fête de la musique et doit se chamailler avec Rebecca



'tain, j'y avais pas pensé.....


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

tout le monde


----------



## bouilla (21 Juin 2005)

les débilos !


----------



## Spyro (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi tu veux un bisous ?
> 
> ben coucou alors


OOoooooooh


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> OOoooooooh


ben tu travailles pas toi ?    

j'ai eu du mal à comprendre ce que c'était comme smiley, je pensais que c'était la fesses du dragon  :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben tu travailles pas toi ?
> 
> j'ai eu du mal à comprendre ce que c'était comme smiley, je pensais que c'était la fesses du dragon  :rose:



obsédée!!!


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> obsédée!!!


meuh non   ... je suis sûre que tu as vu la même chose que moi ... merde ... j'suis mal barrée  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu du mal à comprendre ce que c'était comme smiley, je pensais que c'était la fesses du dragon


:rateau:

Le problème avec les enfants c'est leur franc-parler...
Même si en général ils ne pensent pas à mal...

:rateau:




			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis sûre que tu as vu la même chose que moi


T'as bien regardé sa signature ?


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:
> 
> Le problème avec les enfants c'est leur franc-parler...
> Même si en général ils ne pensent pas à mal...
> ...


ah oui t'as raison, y'a les mêmes petites fesses mais en rose d'humain    :love:


mais on dirait moins des fesses quand même


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

finalement internet, ca sert aussi a ça, a se dire bonjour-au revoir, a causer de la météo...comme dans le vie quoi!...

j'crois que j'viens de découvrir un truc.

Gael'z team pawer klan present!


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> obsédée!!!




Gazou Gazou!
bisoux doux!


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bonjour-au revoir



oui, au revoir.....
et apelle moi, qu'on se fasse une bouffe....


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, au revoir.....
> et apelle moi, qu'on se fasse une bouffe....



moué..j'te soupconne de trier tes amis par la cigue!


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

allez les enfants c'est l'heure d'aller faire la sieste!!!!!


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

vivement que j'sois modo...
ca va latter!


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> vivement que j'sois modo...
> ca va latter!


tu as le temps de te toucher ... fais-toi plaisir ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moué..j'te soupconne de trier tes amis par la cigue!



n'importe quoi.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as le temps de te toucher ... fais-toi plaisir ...



J'adore..:love:....
sacré Maiwen.....:love:.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa est parti?....mince, je l'ai encore loupé.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

heu......
j'ai encore de bon reflexe....tiens....je suis qualifié pour le face a face....


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as le temps de te toucher ... fais-toi plaisir ...



tu t'chatouilles toi,non?


----------



## valoriel (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> vivement que j'sois modo...
> ca va latter!











​


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> J'adore..:love:....
> sacré Maiwen.....:love:.....


sté pas drole!


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ​




yo mon srab!


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> sté pas drole!



désolé, je croyais......


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> sté pas drole!


si si ... j't'assure   

Stooky


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si si ... j't'assure
> 
> Stooky



hey moi je l'ai eu mon bachot! et du premier coup!...et pas un bac de littéreux!..nan, un vrai bac, ES...bien dur, avec tout ce qu'il faut pour faire un homo-sApiens évolué!...et pas avec des options cinoche balto-slave, cuisine africaine et tauromachie comme toi!...pour remonter la note!
alors akchieuneeeeeeee!


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)




----------



## Spyro (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fesses




Bon, je pensais te dédier un smiley dans ce genre (mais inversé)  :love:

Puis j'ai eu une idée de smiley comme ça (mais plutôt avec un rateau)  :rateau:

Maintenant je crois que je vais plutôt faire dans ce style


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je pensais te dédier un smiley dans ce genre (mais inversé)
> 
> Puis j'ai eu une idée de smiley comme ça (mais plutôt avec un rateau)
> 
> Maintenant je crois que je vais plutôt faire dans ce style


ben t'es qu'un méchant dragon sans coeur ... ouala


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> vivement que j'sois modo...
> ca va latter!




Mouahahahahahahahahaha    
Mon dieu qu'il est con...


----------



## Spyro (21 Juin 2005)

troisélans a dit:
			
		

> un vrai bac, ES...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2005)

çà devient comique...


----------



## NED (21 Juin 2005)

Voire tragi-comique...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore plus avec la clim a 22 °c :rateau: :love:




ici , dedans , dans le preque noir je ne sais pas

dehors 36°     ......
j'espere que sa tombe vite en soirée pour la fetoch de la musique 

je fais deja des malaises quand il y a trop du monde mais si un plus il fait trop chaud....
ploufffffffff tatav on la ramasse a la ptite cuillere


----------



## Spyro (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben t'es qu'un méchant dragon sans coeur ... ouala


Fallait pas se moquer de mes fesses, na !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (21 Juin 2005)

bien l'bonjour tout le monde ... c'est pas forcément le bon thread pour dire ca .. m'enfin j'le fait quand meme ... j'ai commandé la house de mon futur PB 12", en gros j'ai la house mais pas le mac .. argh ..





c'est la bleu et grise .. elle est belle  HEIN ? ecouté un peu moi ca : 





 Technologie Polyuréthane faible résiliance (LRPu)





 Robe de protection épaisseur 5MM





 Tendance, Design Unique





 Lèvres interne pour un maximum de protection





 Seul ou dans votre Sac





 Plus d&#8217;égratignure pour votre portable

voilou .. bon ben bonne journée .. moi je vais faire un bisou a ma house  

bon flood ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas se moquer de mes fesses, na !




qu es ce  que elle ont tes fesses ?


----------



## Xman (21 Juin 2005)

Stop au floude ! Vive le flesse...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

hai hai hai  !!!!!!!!!!      

je viens de remarquer que dehors le ciel est tout noir.....
je regarde Meteorologist et la je vois des eclairs  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

je vais faire la fetoch sous la pluie?????


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas se moquer de mes fesses, na !


je me suis pas moquée de tes fesses   elles sont très belles tes fesses violettes en plus  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> elles sont très belles tes fesses violettes en plus  :rose:


En plus je viens de me rappeler les avoir mises en avatar pendant un petit moment   :rose: :rateau:

_Enfin quand même t'aurais pu faire la différence _


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Juin 2005)

Coucou les amiches, comment ça va en cette fin d'apres midi?   
Ce soir, c'est la "faites de la musique", ca me fait plaisir de déambuler dans les rues, en sirotant une biere (enfin, l'une apres l'autre  ) tout en ecoutant plein de monde faire du bruit ou de la musique, suivant mes gouts et leur talent


----------



## MrStone (21 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les amiches, comment ça va en cette fin d'apres midi?
> Ce soir, c'est la "faites de la musique", ca me fait plaisir de déambuler dans les rues, en sirotant une biere



 tu arrives à faire de la musique avec une bière ?


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> tu arrives à faire de la musique avec une bière ?


 
Salut Mr cailloux ! 

Je fais pas de musique, je bois, mais je le fais bien :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (21 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> bien l'bonjour tout le monde ... c'est pas forcément le bon thread pour dire ca .. m'enfin j'le fait quand meme ... j'ai commandé la house de mon futur PB 12", en gros j'ai la house mais pas le mac .. argh ..
> voilou .. bon ben bonne journée .. moi je vais faire un bisou a ma house
> 
> bon flood ...




 


[choisir la proposition la plus adaptée]

1- C'est pas le bon thread :modo:
2- Chuis super content pour toi 
3- Tu vas être sexy là dedans :love:
4- Tu comptes acheter le mac ensuite ? :rose:
5- On écrit "Housse" sinon c'est la maison ou la musique :rateau:
6- T'as pensé à poster ça dans le thread des petits bonheurs aussi ? :sleep:
7- Dégage


----------



## MrStone (21 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Mr cailloux !
> 
> Je fais pas de musique, je bois, mais je le fais bien :rateau:




C'est déjà bien, et ça vaut mieux que de faire mal les deux :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà bien, et ça vaut mieux que de faire mal les deux :rateau:


 
C'est pour ça que je me concentre sur une seule tache : boire...   :rateau:  

Monotache, mais je le fais bien au moins...


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

kikouuuuuuuu!


----------



## NED (21 Juin 2005)

Fête de la musique.
En petite ville de province peut-être, ça doit etre sympa....
Dans les Grosses ville comme PARIS où je suis c'est relou, c'est la foire a la castagne, embrouille-land et racaillo-fight.
C'est un peu comme le 14 juillet, ou le jour de l'an, faut pas trainer dans les rues...
Bonne fête de la muzik quand même !


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahahahahahahaha
> Mon dieu qu'il est con...



alors t'as été chercher ta mobylette?
vroum vroum?


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que je me concentre sur une seule tache : boire...   :rateau:
> 
> Monotache, mais je le fais bien au moins...


Alcolo !!! 

et je vais pas tarder à y aller moi


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

vivement le tour de france que tout ce brelan de dingos aille siffler des mousses devant leur canapé et me laisse en paix avec maiwen sur mac gé!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> kikouuuuuuuu!



Ah merde, le boulet est revenu... :sleep:


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> vivement le tour de france que tout ce brelan de dingos aille siffler des mousses devant leur canapé et me laisse en paix avec maiwen sur mac gé!


j'ai décidé cette année de suivre le Tour de France avec assiduité


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde, le boulet est revenu... :sleep:



c'est une quoi ta mobylette?...un chopper? 
tu dois pas avoir l'air d'un cake avec ça par les rues !


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est une quoi ta mobylette?...un chopper?
> tu dois pas avoir l'air d'un cake avec ça par les rues !


mieux vaut avoir l'air cake à cause d'un accessoire, que sans


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai décidé cette année de suivre le Tour de France avec assiduité




Ah le vent!!! Bien joué Maiwen


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est une quoi ta mobylette?...un chopper?
> tu dois pas avoir l'air d'un cake avec ça par les rues !



C'est sur que chez les ploucs dans ton genre ça arrache, d'ailleurs on n'en voit plus que là... 
Mais ici, c'est pas le genre. désolé de te décevoir. 
 :sleep: 







Sont toujours aussi chiants les messages de ce plouc... :sleep:


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

j'crois que maiwen m'a flashé sur l'autoroute de son désir....j'attend de recevoir le pévé.
mouah ah ah ah!


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur que chez les ploucs dans ton genre ça arrache, d'ailleurs on n'en voit plus que là...
> Mais ici, c'est pas le genre. désolé de te décevoir.
> :sleep:
> 
> ...



toi t'es venere pasque mayo et moi on s'échange des peits billets doux par mp..alors t'as la rage quoi!...le zona! le psoriasis, la lepre et la peste s'emparent de ta couane!..
je ne t'en veux pas d'etre aussi bilieux ,fabiola!
gazou gazou!


----------



## Malow (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> toi t'es venere pasque mayo et moi on s'échange des peits billets doux par mp..alors t'as la rage quoi!...le zona! le psoriasis, la lepre et la peste s'emparent de ta couane!..
> je ne t'en veux pas d'etre aussi bilieux ,fabiola!
> gazou gazou!



Tu prends beaucoup trop de Quetru toi, tu sais ???


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mieux vaut avoir l'air cake à cause d'un accessoire, que sans



c'est pas toi qu'aurait chouravé un de mes calecifs noirs de marque CK qui pendait a mon fil a lilnge ,avec tes histoires de mouettes?
nan pasque faut arreter...
j'vais finir a poils moi...


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tu prends beaucoup trop de Quetru toi, tu sais ???



j'fume que des haleines de femmes....j'peux te tirer une taffe de ta bouche, chéwie?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> toi t'es venere pasque mayo et moi on s'échange des peits billets doux par mp..alors t'as la rage quoi!...le zona! le psoriasis, la lepre et la peste s'emparent de ta couane!..
> je ne t'en veux pas d'etre aussi bilieux ,fabiola!
> gazou gazou!



Sache, trou du cul, que tes MP de gamin qui fantasme sur une minette qui pourrait être ma fille (malgré tout le respect et la sympathie que j'ai pour Maiwen) n'ont aucun effet sur mon humeur, pas plus que tes coup de boules censés essayer de m'impressionner.
Tu es une petite crotte de nez qui ne mérite aucune attention. D'autres s'y sont essayé avant toi et ont fini dans les bas fond de la cave de Macgé après avoir été les victimes d'un acharnement mérité. Certains ont compris et ont fait leur mea culpa. Mais je pense que tu es trop limité pour ça...

C'est pas grave, des gens bien il y en a plein Macgé.

Maintenant file faire tes devoirs


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

Pff fait chaud


----------



## Malow (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'vais finir a poils moi...



Stop !!!! Surtout pas çà...je suis sensible moi !!!


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Stop !!!! Surtout pas çà...je suis sensible moi !!!


Regarde sur ton bureau..parmis les papiers et les stylos, si tu trouves un double décimetre.
tu l'as?..bah bref....tu 'm'connais un peu mieux...


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Sache, trou du cul, que tes MP de gamin qui fantasme sur une minette qui pourrait être ma fille (malgré tout le respect et la sympathie que j'ai pour Maiwen) n'ont aucun effet sur mon humeur, pas plus que tes coup de boules censés essayer de m'impressionner.
> Tu es une petite crotte de nez qui ne mérite aucune attention. D'autres s'y sont essayé avant toi et ont fini dans les bas fond de la cave de Macgé après avoir été les victimes d'un acharnement mérité. Certains ont compris et ont fait leur mea culpa. Mais je pense que tu es trop limité pour ça...
> 
> C'est pas grave, des gens bien il y en a plein Macgé.
> ...



PAS BO L'AVION!


----------



## Malow (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Regarde sur ton bureau..parmis les papiers et les stylos, si tu trouves un double décimetre.
> tu l'as?..bah bref....tu 'm'connais un peu mieux...



Ma règle est cassée...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'crois que maiwen m'a flashé sur l'autoroute de son désir....j'attend de recevoir le pévé.
> mouah ah ah ah!



En parlant d'autoroute machin, pourquoi n'irais tu pas y jouer aux billes...  

renne : n.m. Cervidé des regions arctiques, _*aux andouillers aplatis, à la robe grisâtre...* _    :mouais:  
... ha ben oui... je comprends mieux d'un coup... :affraid:


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ma règle est cassée...


T'as pas du t'en servir que pour tracer des traits....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

Super ambiance aujourd'hui


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave, des gens bien il y en a plein Macgé.



que c'est gentil....:love:....  



			
				Cor a dit:
			
		

> Pff fait chaud



Salut champion...



			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'fume que des haleines de femmes....j'peux te tirer une taffe de ta bouche, chéwie?



n'importe quoi...mais n'importe quoi....


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Juin 2005)

Pff ma mère veut pas acheter la chemizafleur tout de suite....
'Faut attendre les soldes vendredi...


----------



## Malow (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas du t'en servir que pour tracer des traits....




si si, des petits traits...et je tape aussi avec...


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

Taho!.....bonne soirée....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

bon, salut Avril et le CCM.... 


mon cher cor, tu n'imagine meme pas...et ça fait deux jours.....mais on sait d'ou vient le probleme...c'est ça le pire....


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, salut Avril et le CCM....
> 
> 
> mon cher cor, tu n'imagine meme pas...et ça fait deux jours.....mais on sait d'ou vient le probleme...c'est ça le pire....



T'inquiète, ça va pas durer. On en a épuisé des cons ici. Ils ont tous disparu...


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Juin 2005)

'Tin et moi j'ai pas bougé.


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Juin 2005)

les zamis...
je vois que l'ambiance est au beau fixe par la...
Je vous quitte, je vais fêter l'été en musique...

Il parait que la musique adoucit les moeurs 

C'est dommage, je pense que je vais rater un  lynchage ce soir  
S'il vous plaît, laissez moi un p'tit bout pour demain matin  

A d'la l'heure peut-être, ou à demain sûrement


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> D'autres s'y sont essayé avant toi et ont fini dans les bas fond de la cave de Macgé ...



Euh, Fab' stp, ne mélanges pas tout : la cave à macg, c'est la [MGZ]    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

Je suppose qu'il va finir banni le rennois


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète, ça va pas durer. On en a épuisé des cons ici. Ils ont tous disparu...



Tous ?    :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tous ?    :love:




presque.....le nioube veteran persiste...


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose qu'il va finir banni le rennois



arrete, rien que dit penser, ça me fait des choses....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> 'Tin et moi j'ai pas bougé.



c'est normal, manquerai plus que tu partes.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

pitin®, j'ai un de ces debit moi, ce soir......  
bon, je vous laisse, le groove monte en moi, je vais voir si la musique continue son effet...@+


----------



## jahrom (21 Juin 2005)

Personne pourrait créer un widget qui supprimes automatiquement les messages de derennes ???


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> :'Faut attendre les soldes vendredi...




ce vendredi  ??
meme en alsace  ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Personne pourrait créer un widget qui supprimes automatiquement les messages de derennes ???



ben, ça y est, j'ai la solution, je l'ai mis dans ma liste des ignorés....comme ça, je lis plus ces c*n*e*i*s...

Go, @+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Personne pourrait créer un widget qui supprimes automatiquement les messages de derennes ???




*ou mieux encore*
LA cave....


----------



## Taho! (21 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Taho!.....bonne soirée....


 Stook (j'ai mal au doigt à force de scroler à molette ! voilà pourquoi je tourne pas assez au bar !  )


----------



## Malow (21 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Personne pourrait créer un widget qui supprimes automatiquement les messages de derennes ???




Personne.
 :rose:


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

pauvre derennes!   vous pas gentil avec lui!


----------



## toys (21 Juin 2005)

coucou les floodeur sa roule


----------



## toys (21 Juin 2005)

1 heure sans floodeur sa commence a faire s'est la fête ou quoi


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 1 heure sans floodeur sa commence a faire s'est la fête ou quoi



suis là mais faire un monologue cela est un peu stupide non?   :mouais:


----------



## toys (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> suis là mais faire un monologue cela est un peu stupide non?   :mouais:


apres le monologue du vagin le monologue du marin


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> apres le monologue du vagin le monologue du marin



à choisir je prefere le mono du vagin! 

c'est toi qui ecoute cet music enfin si je peux dire music


----------



## toys (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> à choisir je prefere le mono du vagin!
> 
> c'est toi qui ecoute cet music enfin si je peux dire music



a non pas du tout je suis assitant de prod sur le festival 

perso j'ecoute pas mal de de hip hop et de chanson en fait un peut de tout temp que sa joue


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

Ouais c'est la fête de la musique et je vais y aller ce soir !!! :love:


----------



## toys (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est la fête de la musique et je vais y aller ce soir !!! :love:



vas pas a nantes s'est la guerre du son tu peut pas entendre un groupe sans entendre seluit d'a coté


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vas pas a nantes s'est la guerre du son tu peut pas entendre un groupe sans entendre seluit d'a coté


 Justement je vais bien à Nantes :love: Ça va chier !!! :love:


----------



## toys (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Justement je vais bien à Nantes :love: Ça va chier !!! :love:




bon mal de crane  :love: nan je décone si tu vas au jhone mac burne passe le bon jour a marc


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon mal de crane  :love: nan je décone si tu vas au jhone mac burne passe le bon jour a marc


 De la part de ? Toys ?


----------



## toys (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> De la part de ? Toys ?


s'est mon parin


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

c'est bien comme taff ça cela fait longtemps que tu fais ça?


----------



## Xman (21 Juin 2005)

Il est où derennes ?


----------



## toys (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien comme taff ça cela fait longtemps que tu fais ça?



en fait je fait du son depuis 8 10 ans et de la regie depuis 1 ou 2 mais la s'est special s'est un pote qui organise et son equipe de prod s'est barré 4 semaine avant le festoche et moi je suis arrivé puis   une nouvelle equipe s'est monté et moi je suis passé assistant car on fait pas un festoche comme celuit ci en si peut de temps mais quand on a pas le choix on appelle les plus fou et les pote


----------



## Xman (21 Juin 2005)

Au moins même s'il disait des conneries il écrivait en français...


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est mon parin


 D'accord


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en fait je fait du son depuis 8 10 ans et de la regie depuis 1 ou 2 mais la s'est special s'est un pote qui organise et son equipe de prod s'est barré 4 semaine avant le festoche et moi je suis arrivé puis   une nouvelle equipe s'est monté et moi je suis passé assistant car on fait pas un festoche comme celuit ci en si peut de temps mais quand on a pas le choix on appelle les plus fou et les pote



c'est cool en plus pour toi cela te permet d'apprendre et de t'améliorer dans ce domaine!  

et comme dit le proverbe: c'est quand tu es dans la merde que tu vois tes amis!!!


----------



## toys (21 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Au moins même s'il disait des conneries il écrivait en français...


si s'est pour moi je T'ENMERDE mon grand    oui je sait pas ecrire


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> c'est cool en plus pour toi cela te permet d'apprendre et de t'améliorer dans ce domaine!
> 
> et comme dit le proverbe: c'est quand tu es dans la merde que tu vois tes amis!!!


 Alors rod ça va depuis hier soir ?


----------



## toys (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> c'est cool en plus pour toi cela te permet d'apprendre et de t'améliorer dans ce domaine!
> 
> et comme dit le proverbe: c'est quand tu es dans la merde que tu vois tes amis!!!



s'est sur s'est quand on est en bas que l on voie les potes


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si s'est pour moi je T'ENMERDE mon grand    oui je sait pas ecrire


 Ça viendra


----------



## toys (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça viendra




a force de posté comme ça ça vient


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Alors rod ça va depuis hier soir ?




 oui et toi un peu trompé par la sueur qui dégouline sur mon torse musclé    formé par la kro


----------



## Xman (21 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si s'est pour moi je T'ENMERDE mon grand    oui je sait pas ecrire



Joli.... de mieux en mieux je pense qu'il faut, quand on en est à ce point là, ne communiquer que par Oral....à, défaut s'abstenir, ou ....MSN , j'suis sûr que tu deviendra vite pote avec mon fils (12 ans)....

 :rateau:


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est sur s'est quand on est en bas que l on voie les potes



tu vois avant j'avais plein d'amis et au jour d'aujourd'hui à plus personne à par vous ma nouvel famille   et mon chaton qui se nomme wolf! car je suis en train de créer une societe donc à plus le temps de roder à droite et à gauche sauf sur le net biensur


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> oui et toi un peu trompé par la sueur qui dégouline sur mon torse musclé    formé par la kro


  c'est malin... la kro ça pu quand tu la su  mais quand tu la bois c'est autre chose :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> a force de posté comme ça ça vient


 c'est pas encore tout à fait ça... mais presque !!! :love:


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est malin... la kro ça pu quand tu la su  mais quand tu la bois c'est autre chose :love:



certes mais au bout d'une certaine quantité tu ne sais plus trop ou tu en met


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> certes mais au bout d'une certaine quantité tu ne sais plus trop ou tu en met


 Ouais ça c'est autre chose


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juin 2005)

Bof, tu me prépares un Adigio Franswa ? Je suis à court de Get31.


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bof, tu me prépares un Adigio Franswa ? Je suis à court de Get31.


 Connais pas ce cocktail  Help me !!!


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bof, tu me prépares un Adigio Franswa ? Je suis à court de Get31.


     ça vient d'où ça? quel origine? :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juin 2005)

Ah là, là ... Et çà se dit barman ... 
L'Adigio est un cocktail à base de vodka, de jus de pomme, de get31, un trait de citron, sucre et glace.


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

hello


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

J'ai trouvé du Get 31 mais pour le cocktail, faudra que tu m'expliques


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah là, là ... Et çà se dit barman ...
> L'Adigio est un cocktail à base de vodka, de jus de pomme, de get31, un trait de citron, sucre et glace.


 Je retiens !!! Ça a l'air trop bon !!! :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

comment allez vous??


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> comment allez vous??


 pecap' et toi ? ça vole ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

flood or not flood??


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

vous z'etes pas a la fete de la musique??


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah là, là ... Et çà se dit barman ...
> L'Adigio est un cocktail à base de vodka, de jus de pomme, de get31, un trait de citron, sucre et glace.




hum... que ça à l'air bon mais doit faire au casque!!!   

 à toi joel passe une bonne journée


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> comment allez vous??


Comme quelqu'un qui a bossé toute la journée, et qui attend que sa femme revienne avec les gamins de la fête de la musique.   
Bon, vais me servir une charlotka, çà aussi c'est bon.


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> flood or not flood??


 as you want :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)




----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Comme quelqu'un qui a bossé toute la journée, et qui attend que sa femme revienne avec les gamins de la fête de la musique.
> Bon, vais me servir une charlotka, çà aussi c'est bon.


 c'est quoi une charlotka... :rose:

Faut absolument que tu me donnes des cours de cocktail :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)




----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


 C'est la fête de la musique ici aussi ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Comme quelqu'un qui a bossé toute la journée, et qui attend que sa femme revienne avec les gamins de la fête de la musique.
> Bon, vais me servir une charlotka, çà aussi c'est bon.


et toi tu n'y es pas allé?


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2005)

Vous me donnez soif, là ... J'ai aperçu du Get31 ... J'AI SOIF !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)




----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

il est en forme ce soir le joel


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

en tout cas ici je sens que l'artillerie du frigo est de sortie!


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

je vous sors la collection de tetes musicales et je vais bosser !!


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas ici je sens que l'artillerie du frigo est de sortie!


 héhéhé en tant que nouveau barman, j'ai intérêt :love:


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi une charlotka... :rose:
> 
> Faut absolument que tu me donnes des cours de cocktail :love:



Une Charlotka (typiquement polonais) çà glisse, c'est un bonheur. Mais çà fini par cogner fort. 
Alors plus simple tu meurs. Une dose de vodka (pas de la merde SVP, minimum Zubrowska), 3 doses de jus de pomme.


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je vous sors la collection de tetes musicales et je vais bosser !!


 Cool


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Une Charlotka (typiquement polonais) çà glisse, c'est un bonheur. Mais çà fini par cogner fort.
> Alors plus simple tu meurs. Une dose de vodka (pas de la merde SVP, minimum Zubrowska), 3 doses de jus de pomme.


 j'en ai déjà bu mais je connaissais pas le nom  C'est vrai que ça fait vite tourner le monde :love:


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu n'y es pas allé?


Pas pu. Trop de boulot.


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)




----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé en tant que nouveau barman, j'ai intérêt :love:



tu es barman cool on c'est ou aller boire un verre alors enfin le contenu du verre


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Pas pu. Trop de boulot.


pareil et on me le reproche!!


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> tu es barman cool on c'est ou aller boire un verre alors enfin le contenu du verre


 Ouais mais que dans le train


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

pas cool la fete!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

allez un smiley musical ...


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais que dans le train



oula! ok cela sera chaud!!   mais réalisable


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pas cool la fete!!


 ça dépend lesquelles


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

groove baby


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> oula! ok cela sera chaud!!   mais réalisable


 En tant que remplaçant de Global, je ne peux que assurer, je n'ai pas le choix :love:


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

j'entend d'ici la belle variété francaise que c'est beau :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

groove and alcohol au bar flood


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

moi les fetes de la musique un peu trop pour moi!


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juin 2005)

Bon, et un Alexandra, tu peux me préparer un Alexandra ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

reglons l'horloge ...


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En tant que remplaçant de Global, je ne peux que assurer, je n'ai pas le choix :love:



tant mieux et si cela peut t'emmener à une titularisation! alors gaz!


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et un Alexandra, tu peux me préparer un Alexandra ?



tu as du être barman dans une autre vie pas possible


----------



## toys (21 Juin 2005)

tu parle d'une fête de la musique je taf!


----------



## yoffy (21 Juin 2005)

........


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> tant mieux et si cela peut t'emmener à une titularisation! alors gaz!


 héhéhé  Je peux le faire  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En tant que remplaçant de Global, je ne peux que assurer, je n'ai pas le choix :love:


tu le remplaces dans quel role??


----------



## toys (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé  Je peux le faire  :love:


que la force soit avec toi


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ........


 Salut Yoffy   :love:


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> tu as du être barman dans une autre vie pas possible


Non, non, dans celle là.


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu parle d'une fête de la musique je taf!



te plain pas on est de tout coeur avec toi! :love:   

ki veut une biere en l'honneur de toys!!


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> que la force soit avec toi


 Merci Toys   Quelle soit avec toi aussi


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

page 666 .. diable!


----------



## toys (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> te plain pas on est de tout coeur avec toi! :love:
> 
> ki veut une biere en l'honneur de toys!!



aller pour faire passé le stress pay ta binche 

(bon ok je suis malade apres mais bon)


----------



## yoffy (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa ...


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

arf!! si je me marie un jour je sais à qui faire appel pour le bar j'en ai deux enfin si vous êtes d'accord!


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

franswa!! franswa!


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juin 2005)

Bon, ben puisque le barman me prépare rien, je vais me la faire tout seul ma Charlotka. Je reviens !


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> aller pour faire passé le stress pay ta binche
> 
> (bon ok je suis malade apres mais bon)



coupe la avec de la limonade


----------



## toys (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> arf!! si je me marie un jour je sais à qui faire appel pour le bar j'en ai deux enfin si vous êtes d'accord!




pour floodé il sont fort mais quand il faut bossé s'est a voire


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

franswa maitre du bar!!!


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

:d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> franswa maitre du bar!!!



pourquoi pas et puis y auras aussi hurrican


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> franswa!! franswa!


 Oui ?  :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben puisque le barman me prépare rien, je vais me la faire tout seul ma Charlotka. Je reviens !


 Moi je suis encore apprenti barman


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> franswa maitre du bar!!!


 :rose:


----------



## toys (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :rose:


que le maitre nous serve un metre de biere


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

c'est à boire à boire......!!!


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juin 2005)

Heu le Jura c'est pas la porte à coté de chez toi il me semble ... (vrai)
Et puis je suis très occupé. (vrai)
Et je pense pas que ma femme soit d'accord. (vrai aussi) 
Alors tu chercheras un autre barman rod. 

Bon sur ce, j'ai mon cassis à préparer. Ben oui on l'a cueilli cet après-midi, écraser tout à l'heure, faut que je le cuise maintenant.    Allez zou, sinon j'y suis encore à 4h du mat ! :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> que le maitre nous serve un metre de biere


 Je vais chercher ça :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir à tous !


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

A Nantes,






 :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !


 Bonsoir Avril


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Heu le Jura c'est pas la porte à coté de chez toi il me semble ... (vrai)
> Et puis je suis très occupé. (vrai)
> Et je pense pas que ma femme soit d'accord. (vrai aussi)
> Alors tu chercheras un autre barman rod.
> ...



tant pis mais merci quand même


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !




salut!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

y a eu une petite inactivité...  Fatigué ?


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Juin 2005)

Je rentre de la fête de la musique 
Certaines filles sont formidables :love:...
... mais d'autre laisse tomber quoi. 
Bon, sinon la musique : un groupe qui jouait très bien du rammstein, un autre groupe où ils jouaient du jesaispaskoi des exités à pogos...
Une scène de l'école de chant moderne... (la star'ac quoi)
Et puis les orchestre devant les bars...
Et la musique municipale.


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> y a eu une petite inactivité...  Fatigué ?




pour ma part non j'essaie de m'améliorer sur mon post lorsque j'écrit et je galère alors suis aller chercher de l'aide en ouvrant un nouveau fil pour explication


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre de la fête de la musique
> Certaines filles sont formidables :love:...
> ... mais d'autre laisse tomber quoi.
> Bon, sinon la musique : un groupe qui jouait très bien du rammstein, un autre groupe où ils jouaient du jesaispaskoi des exités à pogos...
> ...


 Cool 
Vive rammstein  :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> pour ma part non j'essaie de m'améliorer sur mon post lorsque j'écrit et je galère alors suis aller chercher de l'aide en ouvrant un nouveau fil pour explication


 Je vais voir ça


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Cool
> Vive rammstein  :love:



rien que d'entendre ce nom me donne mal à la tête


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2005)

recoucou


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> rien que d'entendre ce nom me donne mal à la tête


 Pourtant dans le dernier album, il y en a des calmes


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Juin 2005)

Bon allez !
Bonne nuit à tous !


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez !
> Bonne nuit à tous !


 :sleep:  :sleep: bonne nuit


----------



## katelijn (21 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> recoucou



 Bonsoir tout le monde :love: 
Joel, que tal?


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

c'est pas trop mon style mais j'aime écouter surtout une car elle fait partie de la vo du film triple x après bof préfère amplement écouter de la polyphonie corse entre autre après suis ouvert à toute music


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas trop mon style mais j'aime écouter surtout une car elle fait partie de la vo du film triple x après bof préfère amplement écouter de la polyphonie corse entre autre après suis ouvert à toute music


 c'est laquelle ? Tu connais pas le titre ?


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

Je fais le minuit ici :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

Il est minuit...dormez! :sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

fais le minuit mais le bar de la nuit est ouvert!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Il est minuit...dormez! :sleep:


à tes ordres mage diablo ... il est minuit .. dormons, tu le veux!!


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> fais le minuit mais le bar de la nuit est ouvert!!


 Comme d'hab


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> à tes ordres mage diablo ... il est minuit .. dormons, tu le veux!!


Tu seras banni, il était 00h01 lors du postage de ton message!


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Tu seras banni, il était 00h01 lors du postage de ton message!


 hey diablo, j'avais pas vu mais tu t'es inscrit le même jour que moi  :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hey diablo, j'avais pas vu mais tu t'es inscrit le même jour que moi  :love:


Mon jumeau :love: mais le fait que j'ai laisser tomber MacG un certain temps ou plutot que j'ai mis du temps a m'integrer t'a fait gagner "quelques" posts en plus


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

Sur ce, bonsoir.


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce, bonsoir.


Tchao dia!


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Mon jumeau :love: mais le fait que j'ai laisser tomber MacG un certain temps ou plutot que j'ai mis du temps a m'integrer t'a fait gagner "quelques" posts en plus


 Et beaucoup de coup de boules aussi :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce, bonsoir.


Bonne nuit!  (Mon dernier flood promi)


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce, bonsoir.


 Bonsoir


----------



## rod031 (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est laquelle ? Tu connais pas le titre ?



heu....... :mouais: très bonne question m'en rappel plus


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> heu....... :mouais: très bonne question m'en rappel plus


 Tu me rediras, parce que ça m'interesse de savoir laquelle c'est (comme j'ai pas vu le film)


----------



## rod031 (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu me rediras, parce que ça m'interesse de savoir laquelle c'est (comme j'ai pas vu le film)


 pas de problème je te le dirais


----------



## Gregg (22 Juin 2005)

Bonsoiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiir !


----------



## rod031 (22 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiir !


----------



## rezba (22 Juin 2005)

Tiens, un jeune floodeur qui a aprris les balises UBB


----------



## rod031 (22 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un jeune floodeur qui a aprris les balises UBB








grâce à toi!


----------



## toys (22 Juin 2005)

bonne nuit a vous je vais me couché


----------



## rod031 (22 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit a vous je vais me couché




good night à toi :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## toys (22 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> good night à toi :sleep:  :sleep:



merci ma poul sa devrais aller


----------



## MrStone (22 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Sache, trou du cul, que tes MP de gamin qui fantasme sur une minette qui pourrait être ma fille (malgré tout le respect et la sympathie que j'ai pour Maiwen) n'ont aucun effet sur mon humeur, pas plus que tes coup de boules censés essayer de m'impressionner.
> Tu es une petite crotte de nez qui ne mérite aucune attention. D'autres s'y sont essayé avant toi et ont fini dans les bas fond de la cave de Macgé après avoir été les victimes d'un acharnement mérité. Certains ont compris et ont fait leur mea culpa. Mais je pense que tu es trop limité pour ça...
> 
> C'est pas grave, des gens bien il y en a plein Macgé.
> ...



:love: :love: :love: j'adoooore  

crotte de nez :love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juin 2005)

Euh....



+1


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

purée ça charcle ici :love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juin 2005)

Gérard Menvussa


----------



## NED (22 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,
Et bonne journée ensoleillé trop chaude....

Alors c'est l'histoire d'une blonde qui se balade avec une brune.
La blonde dit à la brune :"Houaoww regarde les chevals !!!" en designant un troupeau d'ânes qui passent.

La brune lui repond : "Mais non, ce ne sont pas de chevals mais des chevaux!"
Alors la blonde retorque :
"A bon pourtant je trouvais qu'ils ressemblaient vachement a des chevals!!!"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

Bon, désolé de ne plus flooder les gens 
Je suis en stage et je dois bosser... bref... je me connecte... alors que je sait pas sis j'ai le droit 
mais bon... le disque dur de mon PC portable est décédé et j'ai réussit à convaince mon père de m'aider pour acheter un mac (en fait c'est même lui qui a proposé  )

bon, le boss arrvie... @+


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu me rediras, parce que ça m'interesse de savoir laquelle c'est (comme j'ai pas vu le film)


 
 Franswa 
La chanson de rammstein etant sur la B.O de XXX c'est Feuer Frei  
héhé j'ai tous les albums alors je connais plutot bien...
Sinon tu coute quoi d'autre comme groupe de metal ?


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

'Jour ... 

je sais plus ce que je voulais dire  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Franswa
> La chanson de rammstein etant sur la B.O de XXX c'est Feuer Frei
> héhé j'ai tous les albums alors je connais plutot bien...
> Sinon tu coute quoi d'autre comme groupe de metal ?


 Ouh là !!! Ça risque d'être une longue discussion  :love: A peu près les mêmes que toi je pense  En passant par le bon vieux megadeth et le pantera et passant par du coal chamber et un peu de rob zombie en melangeant avec ça du marilyn manson (juste un peu) et bcp de SOAD que je garde pour la fin :love: et le RATM :love: Enfin, longue discussion


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 'Jour ...
> 
> je sais plus ce que je voulais dire  :rose:


  Maiwen :love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Sinon tu coute quoi d'autre comme groupe de metal ?



Des trucs qui font du bruit


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 'Jour ...
> 
> je sais plus ce que je voulais dire :rose:


 
   maiwen !!!!


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Des trucs qui font du bruit


 Y a une génération qui comprend pas le nouveau bruit   :love:


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

kikouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je sais plus ce que je voulais dire  :rose:



Non, rien...


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a une génération qui comprend pas le nouveau bruit   :love:



Euh, la plupart des groupes que tu as cités, c'est ce qu'écoute mon fiston... On dira que certains ne font qu'un bruit inaudible alors que d'autres sont écoutables, même pour un vieux


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> purée ça charcle ici :love:



tu peux m'pistonner pour entrer au cercle?


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là !!! Ça risque d'être une longue discussion  :love: A peu près les mêmes que toi je pense  En passant par le bon vieux megadeth et le pantera et passant par du coal chamber et un peu de rob zombie en melangeant avec ça du marilyn manson (juste un peu) et bcp de SOAD que je garde pour la fin :love: et le RATM :love: Enfin, longue discussion


 
En effet... moi ca passe par scorpions (le dernier est est pas mal), Children Of Bodom, Sinergy, megadeth aussi, Nightwish evidemment pis des choses un peu plus speciales comme Cradle of filth etc etc mais la majorité de mes ecoutes se tournent vers Steve Vai :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, la plupart des groupes que tu as cités, c'est ce qu'écoute mon fiston... On dira que certains ne font qu'un bruit inaudible alors que d'autres sont écoutables, même pour un vieux


 Ah donc tu es plutôt pas si vieux que ça alors :love:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa :love: papy gékat  universe player t'as pas changé ton avatar je te parle pas , derennes ... tu comptes tourner dans le cercle ?


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> En effet... moi ca passe par scorpions (le dernier est est pas mal), Children Of Bodom, Sinergy, megadeth aussi, Nightwish evidemment pis des choses un peu plus speciales comme Cradle of filth etc etc mais la majorité de mes ecoutes se tournent vers Steve Vai :love: :love: :love:


 Cradle :love:


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Franswa :love: papy gékat  universe player t'as pas changé ton avatar je te parle pas , derennes ... tu comptes tourner dans le cercle ?


 T'as été à la fête de la musique


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Franswa :love: papy gékat  universe player t'as pas changé ton avatar je te parle pas , derennes ... tu comptes tourner dans le cercle ?


 
Sympa... :affraid:
La journée je suis au boulot donc je ne peux pas le faireet hier soir j'étais à la fête de la musique...donc pas eu le temps  
Mais j'y pense  
Me laisse tu un sursis jusqu'à ce soir ? :love:


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Sympa... :affraid:
> La journée je suis au boulot donc je ne peux pas le faireet hier soir j'étais à la fête de la musique...donc pas eu le temps
> Mais j'y pense
> Me laisse tu un sursis jusqu'à ce soir ? :love:


 C'est pas sur...  Fais gaffe à ton squelette !!!


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Franswa :love: papy gékat  universe player t'as pas changé ton avatar je te parle pas , derennes ... tu comptes tourner dans le cercle ?



oué wéwène


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as été à la fête de la musique


oui j'y suis allée  :love: bonne soirée :love:  :sleep: 

universe player ... pwet


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

les floodeurs !


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui j'y suis allée  :love: bonne soirée :love:  :sleep:
> 
> universe player ... pwet


 moi je devais y aller... Mais je me suis dit que Lorie c'était pas mon truc alors je suis resté flooder ici :love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tu peux m'pistonner pour entrer au cercle?



Paske tu crois que tu pourras bouler rouge un peu plus fort ?  
j'ai rien senti :rateau: 

Et stp, ravale ta bile en même temps que tes insultes par MP ou CDB interposés  :sleep:


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

ptdrrrrrrrr
 trop fou lui!
c'est lui qui m'envoie des mp pour m'dire qu'il regrette que j'sois pas banni!...
décidément...
que des oufs ici!


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs !


 
  Charlub !

Maiwen je sais ce que t'as contre moi mais ça vire presque à l'acharnement là...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi je devais y aller... Mais je me suis dit que Lorie c'était pas mon truc alors je suis resté flooder ici :love:


waouh ...  :hein: ... je suis sans voix


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Charlub !
> 
> Maiwen je sais ce que t'as contre moi mais ça vire presque à l'acharnement là...


c'est vrai ça et en plussssssse !!! j'aime pas ton pseudo parce que à chaque fois j'écris UniversAL Player ... alors tu vois, t'es franchement mal barré


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

!!!!!!!

je fais quoi : je reveille fifille ou je la laisse encore dormir?


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Paske tu crois que tu pourras bouler rouge un peu plus fort ?
> j'ai rien senti :rateau:
> 
> Et stp, ravale ta bile en même temps que tes insultes par MP ou CDB interposés  :sleep:



toi j'sens que tu vas me raconter qu'en 1968 avec tes cinquantes quatre kilos t'as mis en déroute trois cars de crs et que par conséquent il s'agirait pas d'aller se mettre dans la tete de venir te noiser!..
mouah ah ah ah!..
trop fou!


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Charlub !
> 
> Maiwen je sais ce que t'as contre moi mais ça vire presque à l'acharnement là...


yo mon srab!
elle aime pas les bretons..tant pis pour elle.
laisse couler!..


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> waouh ...  :hein: ... je suis sans voix


 Moi aussi :rose:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> toi j'sens que tu vas me raconter qu'en 1968 avec tes cinquantes quatre kilos t'as mis en déroute trois cars de crs et que par conséquent il s'agirait pas d'aller se mettre dans la tete de venir te noiser!..
> mouah ah ah ah!..
> trop fou!


derennes ... chut ... 





et c'est pas une proposition c'est une obligation ... uste !!!


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> derennes ... chut ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 J'ai du louper un épisode...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi :rose:


tu as trop chanté devant ton mac , toute la nuit ?  :love:

ps : j'ai des origines bretonnes derennes ... ramasse tes dents


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> derennes ... chut ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



arrete de chercher des photos de noeuds sur le net, ton pere va encore apeller ton psy!


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça et en plussssssse !!! j'aime pas ton pseudo parce que à chaque fois j'écris UniversAL Player ... alors tu vois, t'es franchement mal barré


 
Je sais mais j'y peux rien si Steve Vai a décidé d'appeler un de ces modèles signature Universe... Vu la beauté de ma gratte ça me ferait mal de devoir écorcher son nom pour arranger le peuple...   

Bon conclusion : On ne peut pas avoir un pseudo perso et un avatar perso sans que ca dérange...mais où est partie la liberté de penser...   
(mince ca va lui faire des droits d'auteur et il va encore etre obligé de payer des impots...)


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Je sais mais j'y peux rien si Steve Vai a décidé d'appeler un de ces modèles signature Universe... Vu la beauté de ma gratte ça me ferait mal de devoir écorcher son nom pour arranger le peuple...
> 
> Bon conclusion : On ne peut pas avoir un pseudo perso et un avatar perso sans que ca dérange...mais où est partie la liberté de penser...
> (mince ca va lui faire des droits d'auteur et il va encore etre obligé de payer des impots...)



bon ... tu te rattrapes, parce que tu as dit "steve vai" dans ton post ... mais quand même  :hein:


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as trop chanté devant ton mac , toute la nuit ?  :love:
> 
> ps : j'ai des origines bretonnes derennes ... ramasse tes dents


 Sacré nous :love:


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> yo mon srab!
> elle aime pas les bretons..tant pis pour elle.
> laisse couler!..


 
nan je vois ca mais bon je la trouve vachement "ouverte" la communauté là par rapport a ce qu'on en dit...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Sacré nous :love:


sacré nous  ? pourquoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

salut poulette


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

pom pom pom pom...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> nan je vois ca mais bon je la trouve vachement "ouverte" la communauté là par rapport a ce qu'on en dit...


ouais ben mesure tes propos môssieur hein !!!   naméo


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> salut poulette


salut superpoulette  :love:


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sacré nous  ? pourquoi ?


 Tu as des origines bretonnes et là tu es entrain de t'acharner sur quelqu'un... Ça me rappel quelqu'un :love:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu as des origines bretonnes et là tu es entrain de t'acharner sur quelqu'un... Ça me rappel quelqu'un :love:


moi m'acharner ? ...   ...où ça ? ... j'oserai pas  :hein:


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> salut poulette


 Alors le soutien marche bien...  :love:


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> nan je vois ca mais bon je la trouve vachement "ouverte" la communauté là par rapport a ce qu'on en dit...


Nous autres les hommes de l'ouest sur nos montures ailées nous sommes malheureusement trop souvent la proie des quolibets du premier gueux venu qui se croit des intelligences à nous venir railler.


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi m'acharner ? ...   ...où ça ? ... j'oserai pas  :hein:


 Je sais pas... Je dis ça... Je dis rien  :love:


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben mesure tes propos môssieur hein !!!  naméo


 
Oh mais il n'y avait rien de méchant dans mes propos rassure toi... 
Par contre ç'est pas la premiere fois que j'écris Steve Vai dans mes posts   j'attends d'ailleurs les dates de la tournée européennes pour aller le voir a Paris pour le Real illusions tour...
Qui veut venir ???


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Nous autres les hommes de l'ouest sur nos montures ailées nous sommes malheureusement trop souvent la proie des quolibets du premier gueux venu qui se croit des intelligences à nous venir railler.


 :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais il n'y avait rien de méchant dans mes propos rassure toi...
> Par contre ç'est pas la premiere fois que j'écris Steve Vai dans mes posts   j'attends d'ailleurs les dates de la tournée européennes pour aller le voir a Paris pour le Real illusions tour...
> Qui veut venir ???


il était à Paris début février ...


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais il n'y avait rien de méchant dans mes propos rassure toi...
> Par contre ç'est pas la premiere fois que j'écris Steve Vai dans mes posts   j'attends d'ailleurs les dates de la tournée européennes pour aller le voir a Paris pour le Real illusions tour...
> Qui veut venir ???



(j'crois que t'as un ticket avec mayo mon srab!, fais pas ton ratch! invite la!)


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il était à Paris début février ...



super!


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il était à Paris début février ...


 
Oui je sais mais c'était pas pour le dernier album qui est sorti fin fevrier je crois...
Là je reçois les dates par mail et y a pas encore la france  
Il garde surement le meilleur pour la fin... 
Tu y es allé en fevrier ?


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> super!


derennes ami, derennes de mon coeur  je te merde  va jouer ailleurs, tu nous pompes l'air


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais mais c'était pas pour le dernier album qui est sorti fin fevrier je crois...
> Là je reçois les dates par mail et y a pas encore la france
> Il garde surement le meilleur pour la fin...
> Tu y es allé en fevrier ?


non ... et  c'est quel album qui est sorti fin février ?


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> (j'crois que t'as un ticket avec mayo mon srab!, fais pas ton ratch! invite la!)


 
Bah je suis pas comme ça, si elle aime autant qu'il en parait moi ça me dérange pas  
C'est déja pas evident de trouver quelqu'un qui connait Vai alors qui aime...imagine...


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

ok je m'casse et je déblaie la place!.
bye bye vroum vroum et tralalère!


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

'tain c'est pas possible ... à chaque fois je reste bloquée 5 minutes sur ton avatar ... me soule !


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ok je m'casse et je déblaie la place!.
> bye bye vroum vroum et tralalère!


 Vous êtes le maillon faible...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bah je suis pas comme ça, si elle aime autant qu'il en parait moi ça me dérange pas
> C'est déja pas evident de trouver quelqu'un qui connait Vai alors qui aime...imagine...



Vai...

Steve Vai ??

Incroyable.. bassman va falloir sortir de ce corps, c'est plus marrant maintenant...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ok je m'casse et je déblaie la place!.
> bye bye vroum vroum et tralalère!


bonne journée


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ... et c'est quel album qui est sorti fin février ?


 
C'est Real illusions : Reflection
Va faire un tour sur http://www.vai.com je sais plus où dans le site (je me rappelle juste que c'est dans les news datant dejanvier ou fevrier) y a un lien pour ecouter des extraits de l'album


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bah je suis pas comme ça, si elle aime autant qu'il en parait moi ça me dérange pas
> C'est déja pas evident de trouver quelqu'un qui connait Vai alors qui aime...imagine...



c'est le destin mon topo!..combien de couples se sont formés par la ressemblance qu'ils avaient chacun une attirance de gout pour la saucisse, la soupe de cornichons ou que ne sais-je!.
c'est le destin!...c'est beau. c'est la vie!.


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bah je suis pas comme ça, si elle aime autant qu'il en parait moi ça me dérange pas
> C'est déja pas evident de trouver quelqu'un qui connait Vai alors qui aime...imagine...


 Va falloir que tu changes... Sinon Maiwen va se transformer et c'est pas bon signe du tout :love:


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vai...
> 
> Steve Vai ??
> 
> Incroyable.. bassman va falloir sortir de ce corps, c'est plus marrant maintenant...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

Je savais pas qu'il avait d'autres album depuis Skyscrapers de Lee roth..


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vai...
> 
> Steve Vai ??
> 
> Incroyable.. bassman va falloir sortir de ce corps, c'est plus marrant maintenant...


alors , pas trop mal a tes petits doigts boulus apres avoir passé ta nuit a soloter sur la gamme de penta de sol majeur?


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir que tu changes... Sinon Maiwen va se transformer et c'est pas bon signe du tout :love:


me transformer en quoi ?  :mouais:


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je savais pas qu'il avait d'autres album depuis Skyscrapers de Lee roth..


 
Sonnyboy j'espere que c'est de l humour parce que des albums solo de vai y en a un paquet...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy j'espere que c'est de l humour parce que des albums solo de vai y en a un paquet...


 :mouais: ... je crois bien que c'était de l'humour ... humour du sonny peu intéressé par la chose mais humour quand même


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

mackie??????????

fifille dort encore, tu as le courage d'aller la reveiller?


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> me transformer en quoi ?  :mouais:


 En petite fée toute mimi :love:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mackie??????????
> 
> fifille dort encore, tu as le courage d'aller la reveiller?


je crois qu'il est mouru ... depuis que j'ai dit que je voulais pas qu'on se fasse une AES paris pique nique à deux il a décampé


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

steeve vai c'est pour le mec qu'a un an de guitare , qui s'est payé une strat apres un été de labeur a cueillir des patates en guise de job d'été.voila quoi!
akchieune!


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En petite fée toute mimi :love:


je le suis déjà ... en partie


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En petite fée toute mimi :love:


tu la connais mayo?


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Universe il a changé son avatar ... tellement prévisible


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à vous tous


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je le suis déjà ... en partie


 Ouais, mais quand tu t'énerves, tu y es complètement


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Universe il a changé son avatar ... tellement prévisible


 AHAHAHA


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> steeve vai c'est pour le mec qu'a un an de guitare , qui s'est payé une strat apres un été de labeur a cueillir des patates en guise de job d'été.voila quoi!
> akchieune!


 
Alors toi soit va falloir que tu écoute autre chose que nirvana et arreter de penser que tous les guitaristes ont le niveau de Kurt cobain ou alors tu va passer du coté obscur avec des idées comme ca..

PS : Cadeau pour maiwen en attendant ce soir j'ai mis un avatar tout fait


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

Bonjour Cor


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tu la connais mayo?


 Ouais et j'adore la Mayo, j'aime moins le ketchup...


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Alors toi soit va falloir que tu écoute autre chose que nirvana et arreter de penser que tous les guitaristes ont le niveau de Kurt cobain ou alors tu va passer du coté obscur avec des idées comme ca..
> 
> PS : Cadeau pour maiwen en attendant ce soir j'ai mis un avatar tout fait


lol mais j'te charrie mon srab!...


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Universe il a changé son avatar ... tellement prévisible


 
Mais je le remettrais un de ces 4... a la limite c'est pas plus mal de changer de temps en temps... 
Par contre , moi, previsible...tu ne me connais pas encore...


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et j'adore la Mayo, j'aime moins le ketchup...


 
Comme moi


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Mais je le remettrais un de ces 4... a la limite c'est pas plus mal de changer de temps en temps...
> Par contre , moi, previsible...tu ne me connais pas encore...


 Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait bcp de gens prévisible ici


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Comme moi


 Cool


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et j'adore la Mayo, j'aime moins le ketchup...



T'es superfun!


----------



## yvos (22 Juin 2005)

ça gaze?


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

Alors maiwen, as tu trouvé les extraits sur le site ?


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> T'es superfun!


 Toi aussi


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça gaze?


 Ça a l'air


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

trouvé des extraits mais la flemme là pour l'instant, en plus il faut que j'aille prendre ma douche

cor et yvos


----------



## yvos (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> trouvé des extraits mais la flemme là pour l'instant, en plus il faut que j'aille prendre ma douche
> 
> cor et yvos



salut


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> trouvé des extraits mais la flemme là pour l'instant, en plus il faut que j'aille prendre ma douche
> 
> cor et yvos


 Moi aussi, il serait peut être temps...


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> trouvé des extraits mais la flemme là pour l'instant, en plus il faut que j'aille prendre ma douche
> 
> cor et yvos


 
Ok ok c'etait juste pour savoir si tu avais trouvé.
Maintenant tu les ecoutes quand tu as le temps.
Bonne douche alors...


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

eh ben m'sieurs dames   tout le monde il est parti manger ?
Alors bon appétit  !!!


----------



## Xman (22 Juin 2005)

Les mordus


----------



## rod031 (22 Juin 2005)

tout le monde  ça fart?

personne écoute de la vrai music? le blues le jazz rythme& bues ça c'est de la music    

c'est vrai écouter du Clapton, du BB King (paix à son âme),Vaughan etc... La on peu dire c'est de la music


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

kikouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


BISOUS DOUX!


----------



## Xman (22 Juin 2005)

moi aussi j'ai faim !!! Faut que j'me trouve un Beatnik'Do. Paix et :love:


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde  ça fart?
> 
> personne écoute de la vrai music? le blues le jazz rythme& bues ça c'est de la music
> 
> c'est vrai écouter du Clapton, du BB King (paix à son âme),Vaughan etc... La on peu dire c'est de la music



ET RICHARD WAGNER? C'EST DE LA PIQUETTE?


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ET RICHARD WAGNER? C'EST DE LA PIQUETTE?


c'est pas la peine de crier    :mouais:


----------



## Xman (22 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde  ça fart?
> 
> personne écoute de la vrai music? le blues le jazz rythme& bues ça c'est de la music
> 
> c'est vrai écouter du Clapton, du BB King (paix à son âme),Vaughan etc... La on peu dire c'est de la music



Oh moi, a part la dance des canards.... d'ailleurs j'suis très fort dans le remuage de fesses


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

si kelkun a les références du compositeur et du titre de la musique de 'trente millions d'amis' ,j'suis preneur, 
mici


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> si kelkun a les références du compositeur et du titre de la musique de 'trente millions d'amis' ,j'suis preneur,
> mici



C'est Mabrouck


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas la peine de crier    :mouais:



toi mayo..tu m'as trop snobé...


RENDEZ VOUS COMPTE ,SPECTATEURS ASSIDUS DE CE FIL, QUE CETTE BOUGRESSE APRES M'AVOIR FILÉ SON MSN M'A TOUT BONNEMENT REFUSÉ!.

Indignez vous! battez mains et pieds!...Personne ne flétri le grand méchant moi impunément.sachez le bien!


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est Mabrouck


t'as essayé la blague a cent balles sur télé z?
tu vas finir millionnaire!


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2005)

Une petite avant d'aller manger :

C'est un type qui veut monter une chaine de restaurant de hamburger.
Il cherche un nom pour ces restaurants quand un ami lui suggère :

- t'as qu'a l'appeler "ma bite mickey"
- "ma bite mickey" ??? mais pourquoi donc ??? c'est ridicule !
- Mais non ce n'est pas ridicule, y a bien un mec qui a fait fortune en appelant le sien "ma queue donald"  :mouais:


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

rire et chansons..sur la fm..


----------



## Xman (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> si kelkun a les références du compositeur et du titre de la musique de 'trente millions d'amis' ,j'suis preneur,
> mici



pom pom pom pom .... j'sais au moins la chanter


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> toi mayo..tu m'as trop snobé...
> 
> 
> RENDEZ VOUS COMPTE ,SPECTATEURS ASSIDUS DE CE FIL, QUE CETTE BOUGRESSE APRES M'AVOIR FILÉ SON MSN M'A TOUT BONNEMENT REFUSÉ!.
> ...


je t'ai pas "filé [mon] msn" ... c'est écrit dans mon profil ... je file rien du tout moi ...


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> rire et chansons..sur la fm..



l'ignorance est le plus grand des mépris....

Je t'ignore.


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

Xman!

File asse barak ta eule chtimi!


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai pas "filé [mon] msn" ... c'est écrit dans mon profil ... je file rien du tout moi ...



ok désolé alors.


----------



## rod031 (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> toi mayo..tu m'as trop snobé...
> 
> 
> RENDEZ VOUS COMPTE ,SPECTATEURS ASSIDUS DE CE FIL, QUE CETTE BOUGRESSE APRES M'AVOIR FILÉ SON MSN M'A TOUT BONNEMENT REFUSÉ!.
> ...




dis moi une question me trotte car depuis tout à l'heure je lis tes post et j'ai eu une révélation. Alors je te pose la question: "ne serais tu pas à la traîne niveau dure de la feuille derennes?"


----------



## rod031 (22 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Oh moi, a part la dance des canards.... d'ailleurs j'suis très fort dans le remuage de fesses



 j'ai un trou de mémoire qui chantait ça à l'époque m"n rappel plus d'ailleurs je déliré la dessus tellement c'était bien!!!


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> dis moi une question me trotte car depuis tout à l'heure je lis tes post et j'ai eu une révélation. Alors je te pose la question: "ne serais tu pas à la traîne niveau dure de la feuille derennes?"


mdr C bein possibbbbbbbbbbb!
avec toutes les watts que je m'envoie dans le popod...j'marche de traviole.


----------



## rod031 (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> mdr C bein possibbbbbbbbbbb!
> avec toutes les watts que je m'envoie dans le popod...j'marche de traviole.



ou alors on t'as bercé trop près du mur et là cela se comprendrai!


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> mdr C bein possibbbbbbbbbbb!
> avec toutes les watts que je m'envoie dans le popod...j'marche de traviole.


 


> =rod031 ou alors on t'as bercé trop près du mur et là cela se comprendrai!


 
A mon humble avis, y'a des 2, plus quelques autres bricoles qu'on taira ici par indulgence...


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

putain y sont trop fort!
comment ils ont fait pour savoir que j'avais un 'gilles de la tourette' aigu!...!
ca c'est fort!
mdrrrrr


----------



## rod031 (22 Juin 2005)

comment va magi-61


----------



## Xman (22 Juin 2005)

Derennes !


----------



## rod031 (22 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Derennes !



bien trouve j'osez pas le dire pour ne pas insulter les bretons!!


----------



## Spyro (22 Juin 2005)

Y a les cités d'or sur la 5  :love: :love:


----------



## Xman (22 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> ou alors on t'as bercé trop près du mur



Mais pas assez fort. Dommage...

à moins que tout un troupeau "Derennes !" lui soit passé dessus


----------



## rod031 (22 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas assez fort. Dommage...
> 
> à moins que tout un troupeau "Derennes !" lui soit passé dessus


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

re  alors quoi de neuf depuis tout à l'heure...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> re  alors quoi de neuf depuis tout à l'heure...


reuhoukouk franswa   ben derennes à fait une crise de caliméropathie ... et puis pas grand chose sinon


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> reuhoukouk franswa   ben derennes à fait une crise de caliméropathie ... et puis pas grand chose sinon


 D'accord  Apparemment, c'est l'heure de la sieste


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juin 2005)

je vous tiens pas longtemps, je passe juste en coup de vent...
la fete de la musqieu a ete terrible....j'en ai les cheveux qui pousse a l'envers...
je m'en remet a peine....et en plus, je decouvre que je ne suis pas seul dans mon lit........
bon, dur dur.....donc, je vous laisse avant qu'elle ne se reveille...


 franswa,Maiwen et surtout pas derennes....


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je vous tiens pas longtemps, je passe juste en coup de vent...
> la fete de la musqieu a ete terrible....j'en ai les cheveux qui pousse a l'envers...
> je m'en remet a peine....et en plus, je decouvre que je ne suis pas seul dans mon lit........
> bon, dur dur.....donc, je vous laisse avant qu'elle ne se reveille...
> ...


"surprise ... dans ton lit , ça bouge !!!! "  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> donc, je vous laisse avant qu'elle ne se reveille...



*euh*
t'as bien vérifié ?


----------



## Xman (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "surprise ... dans ton lit , ça bouge !!!!



Non, ça bougeait...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *euh*
> t'as bien vérifié ?


coucou vous


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *euh*
> t'as bien vérifié ?



t'es con...  
j'ai commencé par là...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai commencé par là...


par où ?


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> par où ?




euh, la perche est grande la :rateau:


----------



## rod031 (22 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'es con...
> j'ai commencé par là...




tu lui as sorti la phrase qui tue? "ALORS HEUREUSE?"


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> par où ?



non, vous n'aurez ni photo, ni video....
et je dessine tres mal....
donc j'ai commencé pas *là*


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je vous tiens pas longtemps, je passe juste en coup de vent...
> la fete de la musqieu a ete terrible....j'en ai les cheveux qui pousse a l'envers...
> je m'en remet a peine....et en plus, je decouvre que je ne suis pas seul dans mon lit........
> bon, dur dur.....donc, je vous laisse avant qu'elle ne se reveille...
> ...


  Stook  :love: Tu as pas été long


----------



## Spyro (22 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, dur dur





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> la perche est grande


Hmmmmmm non rien


----------



## tantoillane (22 Juin 2005)

j'ai rien a dire et je comprend rien  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 








ça doit être la chaleur :hosto: :hosto:​


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien a dire et je comprend rien  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ouais, va te rafraîchir


----------



## rod031 (22 Juin 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien a dire et je comprend rien  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un jour tu comprendras!!!


----------



## tantoillane (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, va te rafraîchir




merci du co n s  e   i    l     l     e


bouuuuum :rateau:​


----------



## tantoillane (22 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> un jour tu comprendras!!!



C'est gentil de croire en moi


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> merci du co n s  e   i    l     l     e
> 
> 
> bouuuuum :rateau:​


 conseil boum ? c'est moi qui comprend pas là


----------



## tantoillane (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> conseil boum ? c'est moi qui comprend pas là



ça doit être la chaleur aussi    

en fait c'était de l'humour : je me suis évanoui     


ppfffff................pour une fois que je voulais dire un truc drôle     :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

je vais bosser 

Bon aprem'


----------



## tantoillane (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je vais bosser
> 
> Bon aprem'




surtout ne fais mêm pas semblent de comprendre        

bon aprem


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juin 2005)

coucou les jeunes...
Pfff, même plus le temps de flooder... trop de taf 
en plus, j'ai du monde chez toute cette semaine, donc pas de flood le soir non plus...
Ca va faire bien baisser ma moyenne ça


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> "je m'en remet a peine....et en plus, je decouvre que je ne suis pas seul dans mon lit........
> bon, dur dur.....donc, je vous laisse avant qu'*elle* ne se reveille..."




J'éspère pour toi que t'as pas fait un concert brésilien....


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'éspère pour toi que t'as pas fait un concert brésilien....


 
Surtout que c'est l'année du Bresil, y'en avait partout hier soir dans Paris 
Bon courage Stook !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

c'est quand meme desolant : ce fil on aurait du l'appeler
"les sous etendus du sexe caché" :mouais: 

un peti truc par moment, 1 ou 2 sous entendu sa va
mais voir cela constamment c'est tres decevant !!!!!

je prefere encore le tout bete  et des :love:
du flodeur immoderé


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je vous tiens pas longtemps, je passe juste en coup de vent...
> la fete de la musqieu a ete terrible....j'en ai les cheveux qui pousse a l'envers...
> je m'en remet a peine....et en plus, je decouvre que je ne suis pas seul dans mon lit........
> bon, dur dur.....donc, je vous laisse avant qu'elle ne se reveille...
> ...



Coquinou!!!
Ne lui demande pas son prénom, ça va la vexer. Essaye de choper sa carte d'identité ou un truc qui pourrait te rappeler comment elle s'appelle!


----------



## MrStone (22 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> franswa,Maiwen et surtout pas derennes....



 Ca peut se voter aussi un ban ?


----------



## MrStone (22 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand meme desolant : ce fil on aurait du l'appeler
> "les sous etendus du sexe caché" :mouais:




 :love: (les majuscules y sont  )

Remarque, si c'est l'année du brésil, le fil ne doit pas cacher grand chose en matière de sous-entendus 








Je suis déjà dehors :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ca peut se voter aussi un ban ?



Oui: 
là


----------



## MrStone (22 Juin 2005)

Excellent :love:
Le temps de prendre ma carte d'électeur et j'arrive


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand meme desolant : ce fil on aurait du l'appeler
> "les sous etendus du sexe caché" :mouais:
> 
> un peti truc par moment, 1 ou 2 sous entendu sa va
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord... je suis offusqué de tant de sous entendus avilissants écorchant au passage mes prudes oreilles....


----------



## MrStone (22 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui:
> là





*air satisfait du citoyen qui vient d'accomplir son devoir civique*


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

Incroyable, on voit que j'ai été absent, je comprends plus les sous-entendus.  :love:


----------



## MrStone (22 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable, on voit que j'ai été absent, je comprends plus les sous-entendus.  :love:


 
Tiens un revenant :affraid:


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

Revenant pour pas longtemps ... J'ai trop de taf, mais je suis passé et j'ai besoin d'évacuer la pression


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

amis floodeur, beau temps n'est-ce pas?


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> coucou les jeunes...
> Pfff, même plus le temps de flooder... trop de taf
> en plus, j'ai du monde chez toute cette semaine, donc pas de flood le soir non plus...
> Ca va faire bien baisser ma moyenne ça


haaaaaaa les vacances!!


----------



## Spyro (22 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand meme desolant : ce fil on aurait du l'appeler
> "les sous etendus du sexe caché" :mouais:


C'est déjà le nom non officlel du bar.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## Spyro (22 Juin 2005)

Mais évidemment n'est pas zebig qui veut


----------



## MrStone (22 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Revenant pour pas longtemps ... J'ai trop de taf, mais je suis passé et j'ai besoin d'évacuer la pression


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

re  les floodeurs !!!!!!
hé ben c'est calme a cette heure ci... tout le monde est débordé de boulot ou quoi  
ou alors ils se font bronzer...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Revenant pour pas longtemps ... J'ai trop de taf, mais je suis passé et j'ai besoin d'évacuer la pression






opsssssss , je t'ai encore loupé !!!  



a bientot  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

Ah oui, c'est vrai qu'on a un poker à faire tous les deux.
Habilles toi bien, parce que tu vas en avoir besoin. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

salut les potos!
D'abord, je tiens a rassurer mes parents!
Je suis encore vivant malgré les levées belliqueuses de deux ou trois spadassins qui allez savoir, dans un mauvais vin, se sont crus des ailes à me venir assaillir dans la tour Ouest de mon chateau ducal.
J'étais donc à la fenetre de mon donjon, pétunant un suave tabac aux envoutants parfums et avisant la lande bouquetée de chenes et de sapins quand tout à coup, dans le lointain, mon regard s'arrete sur une façon de fosse à purain d'ou , crois m'en lecteur, je vois surgir deux guenilleux tout enfrusqués de boue et d'orties sauvage, fendant dans ma direction au galop; l'un chevauchant l'autre en poussant les cris de harangue d'un parler grégaire et sournois!.
Montjoie!...
je descends aux écuries, j'avise une marmitte de fonte usuellement au service de l'entretien de mes équidés et je la remplis jusqu'a trépas de toute la fiente grasse, membraneuse et visqueuse qui se peut trouver là.
je remonte dare-dare au faite de mon chateau et....
la suite au prochain numéro!
hi hi hi!


----------



## toys (22 Juin 2005)

hop s'est le bon jour du jour.
tout le monde il vas bien ici?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, c'est vrai qu'on a un poker à faire tous les deux.
> Habilles toi bien, parce que tu vas en avoir besoin. :love: :love: :love:





meme pas peur : je ne perds que les chaussettes


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hop s'est le bon jour du jour.
> tout le monde il vas bien ici?



la forme et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

>


 

:love:   Guinessssssssssssssssssssssssss :love:


----------



## toys (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> la forme et toi?



oui en plein taf


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> la forme


 
La forme de quoi ?


----------



## toys (22 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> La forme de quoi ?



pour quoi PPPPPPPPPDDDDDDDDDDFFFFFFFFFFFF?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

T'est pas membre du PDF ? déjà oublié ?


----------



## toys (22 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> T'est pas membre du PDF ? déjà oublié ?



ha si mais je ne savait pas que se groupe de f....... est encore en vie.

on ma dit que s'etait mort :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> meme pas peur : je ne perds que les chaussettes


Ben voyons, tu veux dire, qu'on commence par là ! 
Et puis des chaussettes par cette chaleur ... Allons, je t'accorde un short et un teeshirt ou caraco. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha si mais je ne savait pas que se groupe de f....... est encore en vie.
> 
> on ma dit que s'etait mort :rateau:


Heu.. oui, en fait c'étais mort mais c'est revivant, mais on va commencer concrètement après les vacances, mais c'est donc en sommeil on va dire


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben voyons, tu veux dire, qu'on commence par là !
> Et puis des chaussettes par cette chaleur ... Allons, je t'accorde un short et un teeshirt ou caraco. :love:




on commence par là et ça se fini aussi !!!!!!     

et puis j'y tiens a mes chaussettes: j'aime pas marcher pieds nus


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

C'est pas très sexy les chaussettes ... :hein:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas très sexy les chaussettes ... :hein:  :love:  :love:




tout depends de qui le porte et comment   

te rappelles tu de "9 semaines et 1/2" ??


----------



## dool (22 Juin 2005)

et où tu les porte alors !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> et où tu les porte alors !



aux oreilles !!!!!!!    

si si , vrai, je cherchera la photo !!!


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aux oreilles !!!!!!!
> 
> si si , vrai, je cherchera la photo !!!



hum !hum!


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout depends de qui le porte et comment
> 
> te rappelles tu de "9 semaines et 1/2" ??



On confonds pas chaussette et bas s'il te plait.  
Alors les bas, je te les accorde. Pas de soucis. A la rigueur je les enlève moi même. :love: :love:


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

et si on parlait d'épilation et toilette intime?


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

robertav elle en connaît un rayon sur l'épilation


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> robertav elle en connaît un rayon sur l'épilation


salut ma wéwène!
t'as vu! y'a deux gros trolls des cavernes qu'ont voulu me bouler de macG!
pffff


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On confonds pas chaussette et bas s'il te plait.




je confonds pas et je confirme : chaussette !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> robertav elle en connaît un rayon sur l'épilation




et encore !!!!!!  

j'ai pas trop developpé la derniere fois !!!


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> salut ma wéwène!
> t'as vu! y'a deux gros trolls des cavernes qu'ont voulu me bouler de macG!
> pffff


tu aimes le rouge ?


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu aimes le rouge ?


nan, j'suis pas fan de pinard, mais pkoi cette question?


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je confonds pas et je confirme : chaussette !!!!!!!!


Oui, mais moi je veux des bas. :love:


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu aimes le rouge ?



vu de près c'est du marron.
Allumez plus de lumières, là-dedans


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu aimes le rouge ?


Un Santenay 1er cru 'La comme' 1995, sur un bon repas, je suis pas contre.


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Un Santenay 1er cru 'La comme' 1995, sur un bon repas, je suis pas contre.



tu bois pour oublier qu'il faut oublier de boire toi,non?


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Un Santenay 1er cru 'La comme' 1995, sur un bon repas, je suis pas contre.



A priori moi non plus... (tu peux te libérer pour le repas ? )


----------



## Grug (22 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais moi je veux des bas. :love:


 par cette chaleur :affraid:

reste nue sous ta jupe !


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> nan, j'suis pas fan de pinard, mais pkoi cette question?


tu sauras plus tard


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

blanc : sauterne ou un petit millesime Gewurztraminer :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> A priori moi non plus... (tu peux te libérer pour le repas ? )


Ce soir je prépare des Farfalle avec une sauce tomate maison et du basilic, un rouge léger ira très bien avec. J'ouvre un Chambertin 92 si çà te dit. Mais t'as intérêt à faire vite !


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> blanc : sauterne ou un petit millesime Gewurztraminer :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Un Gewurtz ? Pour le dessert alors. 
Pour accompagner la viande et le fromage, un blanc peut très bien aller. Mais dans ce cas on choisira un Meursault ou un Montrachet (Batard-Montrachet, Puligny-Montrachet ou Grand Montrachet, peu importe).


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Bande d'alcolos ...


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

Je vais manger pour prendre des forces pour ce soir barman time  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir je prépare des Farfalle avec une sauce tomate maison et du basilic, un rouge léger ira très bien avec. J'ouvre un Chambertin 92 si çà te dit. Mais t'as intérêt à faire vite !



MAIS MOI, JAI PAS ENCORE FIXÉ DE DATE !


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bande d'alcolos ...


 Ouais d'abord


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

je vais faire sauter  3 entrecotes accompagné d'une salade verte !!!    

et pour le liquide : eau !!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

On s'éclate chez toi !


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

Enfile les bas aussi.  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juin 2005)

Je suis trop con, des fois... j'invite des gens à un repas gastronomique dans un restau hors de prix, et ils me disent.... ouf, n'en parlons plus. Je préfère retourner dans mon carré, tiens...  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

Des cercles, des carrés, je vais me faire un triangle moi.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

Bonne soirée donc


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

bref.


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

re !! Comment ca va ti depuis tout a l heure ?
Les travailleurs ont bien travaillé ? Les vacanciers ont bien vacancé ??


----------



## NED (22 Juin 2005)

Et les floodeurs ont bien floodé ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir, floodeurs, floodeuses et floodesettes


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Et les floodeurs ont bien floodé ?



Oui oui


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, floodeurs, floodeuses et floodesettes



  bonsoir


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir


Pas trop chaud en haut de la côte?


----------



## NED (22 Juin 2005)

ATTENTION l'xes de flood peut être dangereux !


Around 5 million people, in 2 million properties, live in flood risk areas in England and Wales. The Environment Agency has an important role in warning people about the risk of flooding, and in reducing the likelihood of flooding from rivers and the sea.

No'ublions pas la fameuse Floodline 
Are you at risk of flooding? Find current flood warnings in force, how to prepare for flooding, and what the Environment Agency is doing to help.

Floods are one of the most common and widespread of all disasters and are growing in frequency and severity due to the impact of global warming. Businesses are more likely to be flooded than burned down, resulting in devastating financial loss, yet fire safety is often considered more important.

ALORS faites GAFFE !
Hein?
C'est le monsieur qui parle en Anglais qui vous le dit...
 :hosto:


----------



## toys (22 Juin 2005)

tous vas de mieux en mieux le fury sa vas tuer cette année


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

chui la!


----------



## toys (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> chui la!



s'est bien moi aussi sa fait deux personnes


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est bien moi aussi sa fait deux personnes



ah bah super! et en plus un mec de le mans!....un voisin!...
amene ta saucisse , on va aller s'faire un barbeuk!


----------



## toys (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ah bah super! et en plus un mec de le mans!....un voisin!...
> amene ta saucisse , on va aller s'faire un barbeuk!



je suis bloqué au mans pour le fury fest je ne peut partir y a encore du taf.


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est bien moi aussi sa fait deux personnes


Trois! trois attendez j'arrive


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir  Je suis de retour en forme !!! :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir  Je suis de retour en forme !!! :love:


Bonsoir, comment vas tu ?


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, comment vas tu ?


 pecap ;o) et toi ? 

C'est un peu mou ce soir... Personne n'a soif ?


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pecap ;o) et toi ?
> 
> C'est un peu mou ce soir... Personne n'a soif ?


t'es un peu mou ? ... ben faut te motiver hein


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'es un peu mou ? ... ben faut te motiver hein


 Il me faut quelqu'un pour me motiver  Tu as l'air bien parti pour le faire :love:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il me faut quelqu'un pour me motiver  Tu as l'air bien parti pour le faire :love:


hum ... je faisais dans l'humour foireux là ... alors non je peux pas te ... motiver ...  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum ... je faisais dans l'humour foireux là ... alors non je peux pas te ... motiver ...  :mouais:


 Mais si tu peux  Tu es entrain de le faire  Et tu as eu un truc vert en pleine poire qui devrait te motiver aussi :love:


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

quel beans!


----------



## Avril-VII (22 Juin 2005)

'soir à tous !


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mais si tu peux  Tu es entrain de le faire  Et tu as eu un truc vert en pleine poire qui devrait te motiver aussi :love:


moi j'ai plutôt vu ça rose que vert m'enfin  :love:


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai plutôt vu ça rose que vert m'enfin  :love:


 hein ??? c'était quoi :rose: ???


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

Bon allez un tit poste pour mon 4000 ième messages :love:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hein ??? c'était quoi :rose: ???


ben tout plein de :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hein ??? c'était quoi :rose: ???


Censuré!


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben tout plein de :love:


 Ah oui c'était gros et rose !!! Maintenant, je vois bien ce que c'est


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui c'était gros et rose !!! Maintenant, je vois bien ce que c'est


Au fait, bon annif' 4000 post...non?


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

le radiateur!


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, bon annif' 4000 post...non?


 Je l'ai écrit sur la page 682 discretement :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai écrit sur la page 682 discretement :love:


Trop tard, j'ai tourné la page


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> le radiateur!


 Jette le par la fenêtre...


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Jette le par la fenêtre...


un powerbook?


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Jette le par la fenêtre...



moué...mais j'suis tracassé par un plus gros probleme! comment jeter ma fenetre par la fenetre?


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard, j'ai tourné la page


 T'as raison, il faut jamais revenir en arrière ça sert à rien :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moué...mais j'suis tracassé par un plus gros probleme! comment jeter ma fenetre par la fenetre?


Jette toi par la f'netre on reglera ça après


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

bonsoir


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moué...mais j'suis tracassé par un plus gros probleme! comment jeter ma fenetre par la fenetre?


 c'est simple tu défenestre ta fenêtre et tu la jette par le trou qui sert de fenêtre...


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Jette toi par la f'netre on reglera ça après


 Ouais en fait, cette solution est bien mieux :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

ça va les amis??


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir


  Bonsoir,


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir


 Salut Joel  J'ai vu que tu avais fais la fermeture ce matin  Et le cours de sauvetage, ça a été ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

ce soir faire semblant qu'il pleut ... tel est mon programme!!


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ça va les amis??


 uep, en forme pour ce soir


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

j'ai réussi mon stage secourisme


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ce soir faire semblant qu'il pleut ... tel est mon programme!!


 Tu as branché une douche au dessus de toi ?


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

franswa et tout le monde !!!


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'ai réussi mon stage secourisme


 C'est cool ça  Tu sais faire du bouche à bouche maintenant


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

je suis un peu plus zen.. je floode chut!! ne pas le dire !!


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> franswa et tout le monde !!!


  Universe Player


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool ça  Tu sais faire du bouche à bouche maintenant


du douche à douche ? :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

mm mmm j'ai encore des raisons ... donc je reve de pluie et de son odeur sur le sol


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> du douche à douche ? :rose:


 Ça te dit d'en faire ce soir ? :rose:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça te dit d'en faire ce soir ? :rose:


préserve toi pour dans 1 mois et demi toi


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mm mmm j'ai encore des raisons ... donc je reve de pluie et de son odeur sur le sol


 Des fois la pluie, ça pue


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

presque fini de flooder


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

finalement,bien bourré, on pourrait en arriver a confondre la baie vitrée bleutée avec une ..piscine...


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> préserve toi pour dans 1 mois et demi toi


 il me faut de l'entrainement avant... Et je l'ai eu au tel, elle est pas contente  Elle a choppé mon rhume


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

encore un peu


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> finalement,bien bourré, on pourrait en arriver a confondre la baie vitrée bleutée avec une ..piscine...


verticale la piscine ...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> il me faut de l'entrainement avant... Et je l'ai eu au tel, elle est pas contente  Elle a choppé mon rhume


ben   vous vous êtes pas protégés ?


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> presque fini de flooder


 Pourquoi ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

presque


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben   vous vous êtes pas protégés ?


 Pas contre mon rhume lol   et c'est peut être pas de ma faute


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> finalement,bien bourré, on pourrait en arriver a confondre la baie vitrée bleutée avec une ..piscine...


Si t'es au dixieme étage, jette toi dans la piscine


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> presque


 Mais presque quoi ?


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Si t'es au dixieme étage, jette toi dans la piscine


 ou peut être sur la bai vitrée bleue pour atterir dans la piscine


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool ça  Tu sais faire du bouche à bouche maintenant


bouche a bouche massage cardiaque point de compression ceci cela ... ah ah ah .. le rouge de mac g me rappelle les blessures de ce matin


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bouche a bouche massage cardiaque point de compression ceci cela ... ah ah ah .. le rouge de mac g me rappelle les blessures de ce matin


 hhhhmmmmm appétissant :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

dis donc franswa .. fete de zicmu un peu agitée à nantes ??


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> dis donc franswa .. fete de zicmu un peu agitée à nantes ??


 Ouais, je devais y aller avec une copine mais en fait nan...


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> dis donc franswa .. fete de zicmu un peu agitée à nantes ??


 Les nantais de toute façon, c'est des délinquants :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hhhhmmmmm appétissant :love:


je suis bien arrivé a faire tout ça .. arreter le flux sanguin du bras ... c'est le truc le plus embetant .. et la j'ai su tout de suite si j'avais réussi .. la personne victime d'un plaie au bras avait des fourmis à la main deux minutes après


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Les nantais de toute façon, c'est des délinquants :love:


Ouais, ils passent leur temps a flooder sur les forums


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bouche a bouche massage cardiaque point de compression ceci cela ... ah ah ah .. le rouge de mac g me rappelle les blessures de ce matin


alors tu aimes le rouge ?


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

j'ai oublié mon visage dans le lavabo
et ma tendresse sur le piano!

chuis un pwet moi!


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je suis bien arrivé a faire tout ça .. arreter le flux sanguin du bras ... c'est le truc le plus embetant .. et la j'ai su tout de suite si j'avais réussi .. la personne victime d'un plaie au bras avait des fourmis à la main deux minutes après


 C'est sympa comme technique  :love: Faut appuyer où ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Les nantais de toute façon, c'est des délinquants :love:


je te laisse seul juge !! :rose: et les gens de bordeaux qui étaient aux aussi aux infos .. c'est ..?


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ils passent leur temps a flooder sur les forums


 héhéhé  nan juste mes soirées de stage intensif :love:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa comme technique  :love: Faut appuyer où ?


stc   :rose:


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'ai oublié mon visage dans le lavabo
> et ma tendresse sur le piano!
> 
> chuis un pwet moi!


T'es sur que ça te dit pas un tour a la piscine de _La Baie Vitrée_?


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je te laisse seul juge !! :rose: et les gens de bordeaux qui étaient aux aussi aux infos .. c'est ..?


 J'espère que c'était pas mes potes


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa comme technique  :love: Faut appuyer où ?


alors haut du bras , point de compression avec le pouce au niveau du pli entre les deux muscles .. pas facile à saisir mais quand t'as pigé c'est sympa et pratique .. ça arrete le sang d'une blessure saignant abondamment


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> stc   :rose:


 Attend, je vais essayer sur le tien avant


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> stc   :rose:



dtc tu veux dire ?


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> alors haut du bras , point de compression avec le pouce au niveau du pli entre les deux muscles .. pas facile à saisir mais quand t'as pigé c'est sympa et pratique .. ça arrete le sang d'une blessure saignant abondamment


 Ça peut arriver en période ce grosse chaleur avec un sac à dos lourd sur le dos ?


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur que ça te dit pas un tour a la piscine de _La Baie Vitrée_?


j'suis le artur rimbaud du mac alors parle moi mieux que ça sapristi!
Respecte mes oeuvres!


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dtc tu veux dire ?


  mackie


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut arriver en période ce grosse chaleur avec un sac à dos lourd sur le dos ?


mmmm esplique ...!!      sinon vous traduisez stc ??   :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Attend, je vais essayer sur le tien avant


tu aimes le rouge ? parce que j'ai envie de te peindre en rouge ... tu veux bien ?


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmmm esplique ...!!      sinon vous traduisez stc ??   :mouais:


 C'est la même chose que DT© mais avec un S 

Et pour le sac à dos, c'est pas grave...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmmm esplique ...!!      sinon vous traduisez stc ??   :mouais:


ben ... il faut appuyer où ... stc ... c'est une variante de dtc ... mais avec un s ..


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

si rimbaud écrivait, aurait-il un mac?

un poete c'est méchant quand on lui taquine les oiseaux!.


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu aimes le rouge ? parce que j'ai envie de te peindre en rouge ... tu veux bien ?


 Y a pas de prob !!!  

Tu me repeins de la couleur que tu veux :love: 

PS : c'est quoi ta peinture


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> si rimbaud écrivait, aurait-il un mac?
> 
> un poete c'est méchant quand on lui taquine les oiseaux!.


et toi t'es pas un poète mais t'es chiant quand on fait pas attention à toi


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de prob !!!
> 
> Tu me repeins de la couleur que tu veux :love:
> 
> PS : c'est quoi ta peinture


elle vient de la boule à facette qui tourne la haut , tu vois ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben ... il faut appuyer où ... stc ... c'est une variante de dtc ... mais avec un s ..


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> elle vient de la boule à facette qui tourne la haut , tu vois ?


 ah


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


hinhinhin tu sais pas quoter


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hinhinhin tu sais pas quoter


 Je suis triste maintenant


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ah


alors ... tu veux ou tu veux pas ? ... si tu veux pas ...  :rateau:


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

triste époque!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

Surtout depuis quelques temps


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Surtout depuis quelques temps


 et ça va être de pire en pire


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors ... tu veux ou tu veux pas ? ... si tu veux pas ...  :rateau:


 Je veux pas bouhouuuuuuu


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

y'a des mecs qui devrait bosser pour carambar ici...trop fortiche qu'ils sont dans l'art de la vane.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

Deux rennes vont prendre le pouvoir


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> y'a des mecs qui devrait bosser pour carambar ici...trop fortiche qu'ils sont dans l'art de la vane.


 Tu te parles à toi même


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Deux rennes vont prendre le pouvoir


je l'en empecherai


sur ce bonne nuit ,demain j'ai un oral de m**** ... Et après vacances


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors ... tu veux ou tu veux pas ? ... si tu veux pas ...  :rateau:



veux pas quoi ?


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

je parle pas..je conférence a haute voix! nuance!...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> je parle pas..je conférence a haute voix! nuance!...


autrement dit ... tu monologues ...


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je l'en empecherai
> 
> 
> sur ce bonne nuit ,demain j'ai un oral de m**** ... Et après vacances


 Merde alors    Bonne nuit


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> veux pas quoi ?


 me faire repeindre en rouge par une boule à facette


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je l'en empecherai
> 
> 
> sur ce bonne nuit ,demain j'ai un oral de m**** ... Et après vacances


un oral de mercredi mais on est jeudi demain nan?


----------



## Universe player (22 Juin 2005)

bonne nuit maiwen et merde pour demain


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> un oral de mercredi mais on est jeudi demain nan?


 Alors c'est toi qui écrit les blagues carambar :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est toi qui écrit les blagues carambar :love:


oui les anciennes maintenant c'est un nouveau un certain troarennes ou je sais plus je comprend plus ses blagues


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> oui les anciennes maintenant c'est un nouveau un certain troarennes ou je sais plus je comprend plus ses blagues


 héhéhé  C'est vrai que la nouvelle génération de blagues est devenue du haut niveau intellectuel


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé  C'est vrai que la nouvelle génération de blagues est devenue du haut niveau intellectuel


Tu connais l'histoire de la chaise?


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

Okay j'le fais



			
				222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais l'histoire de la chaise?





			
				222diablo222-2 a dit:
			
		

> Non


C'est dommage elle est pliante
ahahahahahaha


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais l'histoire de la chaise?


 Nan, je connais que celle de l'entrainement de basket


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Okay j'le fais
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pas mal


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

Regarde, tu savais qu'il était impossible de se lécher le coude?

(là, tous les lecteurs de ce post essayent de le faire    ) :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Juin 2005)

Bon allé il est temps que je m'arrete   
Bonne soirée/nuit à tous!


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

souriez...


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

vous êtes filmés


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Regarde, tu savais qu'il était impossible de se lécher le coude?
> 
> (là, tous les lecteurs de ce post essayent de le faire    ) :love:


 il est aussi impossible de se lécher bcp de parti du corps


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes filmés


 Vous êtes pris en photo


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juin 2005)

salut, les floodeurs, la forme?
Je passe en courant, pas le temps ce soir


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> salut, les floodeurs, la forme?
> Je passe en courant, pas le temps ce soir


  le magicien

Ouais, c'est tranquille ce soir


----------



## toys (22 Juin 2005)

hop hop hop je revien de bouffé 

un petit flood et je me remet au taf


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hop hop hop je revien de bouffé
> 
> un petit flood et je me remet au taf


 Ça va être difficile... Y a personne ce soir


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juin 2005)

bon, j'ai raté le fil de Fab sur le Ban de Derennes....suis déçu , avait l'air bien ce fil...

bon, me voila de retour, la miss est rentré...je vais me boire un verre pour combattre le mal par le mal....
et hop, au lit...


----------



## toys (22 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai raté le fil de Fab sur le Ban de Derennes....suis déçu , avait l'air bien ce fil...
> 
> bon, me voila de retour, la miss est rentré...je vais me boire un verre pour combattre le mal par le mal....
> et hop, au lit...



 a toi floudeur d'or comment ça roule


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai raté le fil de Fab sur le Ban de Derennes....suis déçu , avait l'air bien ce fil...
> 
> bon, me voila de retour, la miss est rentré...je vais me boire un verre pour combattre le mal par le mal....
> et hop, au lit...


 Moi aussi, je l'ai loupé, je vois rien en ce moment


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça va être difficile... Y a personne ce soir



Y a des gens mais pas ici...

Ce thread commence à m'être assez insupportable...


----------



## toys (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a des gens mais pas ici...
> 
> Ce thread commence à m'être assez insupportable...



tu est sure que s'est le tradada qui est insuportable


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a des gens mais pas ici...
> 
> Ce thread commence à m'être assez insupportable...


 Ouais faudrait que j'aille voir ailleurs alors


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu est sure que s'est le tradada qui est insuportable



Non, seulement son contenu !!

Tu en fais une brillante démonstration... Du caviar !!!

Maitre Capello n'est pas mort ??

Le pauvre il doit morfler...


----------



## toys (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, seulement son contenu !!
> 
> Tu en fais une brillante démonstration... Du caviar !!!
> 
> ...



s'est facile sa !

soufle dans ton bignou et sort moi un son propre on en rediscute apres


 

a par ça comment va la vie


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est facile sa !
> 
> soufle dans ton bignou et sort moi un son propre on en rediscute apres
> 
> ...



ben *à part ça*, ça va... c'est dire si ça va !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> a toi floudeur d'or comment ça roule



yep, salut mon bon toys...


----------



## toys (22 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> yep, salut mon bon toys...



ta encore prix du gallon toi sans dec tes la plus forte progression du top 50 ou quoi?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

floodez et vous verrez ce qui arrivera a votre compte


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

niarg...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ta encore prix du gallon toi sans dec tes la plus forte progression du top 50 ou quoi?



j'y travaille durement.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> floodez et vous verrez ce qui arrivera a votre compte



on a decouvert ça...;mais c'est du au coup de boule, pas au flood.....tu es loin d'etre un floodeur recensé comme dangereux.....meme pas 20 post /jour...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> niarg...



 Niarg aussi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> floodez et vous verrez ce qui arrivera a votre compte



 tu disais quoi...?


----------



## toys (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> floodez et vous verrez ce qui arrivera a votre compte


petit deviendra grand 

mais trop grand retombe vite a petit


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

toys ce bijou


----------



## toys (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toys ce bijou


merci une veille experience qui peut faire mal si ta pas les bon potes


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> floodez et vous verrez ce qui arrivera a votre compte


super .. tu peux nous en dire plus sur ton changement de nombre de messages etc ... la je pige pas d'ou ça vient?? c'est un code du cercle ou ..?  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2005)

bon flood à tous!


----------



## Franswa (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> floodez et vous verrez ce qui arrivera a votre compte


 même pas peur


----------



## Gregg (22 Juin 2005)

Floode powaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!


----------



## toys (22 Juin 2005)

un floodeur resteras un floodeur qu'il est 30 ou 3000000 message s'est dans l'usure du clavier que l'on voie sa floodorie


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juin 2005)

flood de nuit!! flood aux amis...


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

bien ou bien les gens?


----------



## toys (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bien ou bien les gens?




heu vu la question je pence que la réponse s'est bien


----------



## NED (23 Juin 2005)

BIEN


----------



## toys (23 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> BIEN


petite question est tu fan de triton bleu de trois metres de haut.


----------



## NED (23 Juin 2005)

Gozilla?


----------



## toys (23 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Gozilla?


no ned etait un dessin animé asser barge ou un triton de taille normal devenait un espece de barge de trois mettre de haut bleu qui fait que des connerie plus grosse que lui s'etait un truc asser humour bête mais j aime bien se truc.


----------



## NED (23 Juin 2005)

Moi je me rappelle d'un dessin animé quand j'étais gamin que personne ne s'en rappelle.
"SAMSON ET GOLIAT"
Alors Samson c'etait un petit gars brun prop sur lui et il avait des poignets en metal. quand il les cognent l'un sur l'autre il se transforme en super gars hyper balaise.
Et son chien, se transforme en super Tigre-lyon.

Dans le génerique, je me rappelle qu'il passe en se faufilant a travers une statue a plusieurs bras genre vishnou bleue...


----------



## toys (23 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me rappelle d'un dessin animé quand j'étais gamin que personne ne s'en rappelle.
> "SAMSON ET GOLIAT"
> Alors Samson c'etait un petit gars brun prop sur lui et il avait des poignets en metal. quand il les cognent l'un sur l'autre il se transforme en super gars hyper balaise.
> Et son chien, se transforme en super Tigre-lyon.
> ...



ho la vache j ai pas souvenir de se truc moi mais le dessin animé don je t ai parlé doit avoir 5 ou 6 ans maxi le tien a l aire plus vieux je pence


----------



## NED (23 Juin 2005)

A oui, on a quand même 10 ans d'écart...lol
Mais le tiens me dit rien.
Il faudra que je demande aux fous du thread "c'est quoi ce film?".
Eux ce sont des dingues de péloche...


----------



## toys (23 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> A oui, on a quand même 10 ans d'écart...lol
> Mais le tiens me dit rien.
> Il faudra que je demande aux fous du thread "c'est quoi ce film?".
> Eux ce sont des dingues de péloche...



perso je n aime la télé que si elle est bien débile mais pas trop cul ni conne juste deconnecter de la réalité


----------



## NED (23 Juin 2005)

Ouaip tout juste avec modération alors....


----------



## toys (23 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip tout juste avec modération alors....


ne jamais dépassé la dead line


----------



## toys (23 Juin 2005)

je me casse a l'hotel a+


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juin 2005)

:sleep: bonne nuit


----------



## NED (23 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Prem's


DEUZ !!!
lol...


----------



## Universe player (23 Juin 2005)

je vais pas continuer la serie...
Bon moi je vais partir au boulot...je vais essayer de passer regulierement sur le forum
Bone journéeee !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai raté le fil de Fab sur le Ban de Derennes....suis déçu , avait l'air bien ce fil...
> 
> bon, me voila de retour, la miss est rentré...je vais me boire un verre pour combattre le mal par le mal....
> et hop, au lit...



Pas grave...
Bon alors, tu sais comment elle s'appelle la minette qui était à côté de toi hier matin?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me rappelle d'un dessin animé quand j'étais gamin que personne ne s'en rappelle.
> "SAMSON ET GOLIAT"
> Alors Samson c'etait un petit gars brun prop sur lui et il avait des poignets en metal. quand il les cognent l'un sur l'autre il se transforme en super gars hyper balaise.
> Et son chien, se transforme en super Tigre-lyon.
> ...



Moi je m'en souviens. 
Tu trouveras plein de rensignements
sur ce site


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2005)

hi les gens


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> hi les gens



 'lut Trooper
 'lut toulemonde

Bien dormi ?

J'ai un mal de tronche ce matin... vais aller me faire une aspirine :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2005)

Pov' aspirine


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2005)

J'ai lu ça... Sonny, ça va te plaire!!!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

Il est fou !


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2005)

C'était le bon temps


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

Sans vouloir de vexer GKat, je préfère maintenant, et une femme avec du caractère.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

C'est une impression ou le 2ème degré n'existe plus depuis quelques jours ?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2005)

Hurri est très premier degré  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2005)

mais çà ne doit pas être une question d'âge... il est plus jeune que moi


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> "J'ai un mal de tronche ce matin..."



T'es pas seul :mouais::sleep:


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

J'ai plus le temps de fouiller mon cher GKat...
Mais si tu veux venir m'aider pour le boulot, c'est pas de refus !


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2005)

Non non, sans façons... chacun sa croix


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir de vexer GKat, je préfère maintenant, et une femme avec du caractère.



Qu'est ce qui faut pas entendre....

traduction : Sans vouloir de vexer GKat, je préfère maintenant (je suis pour la libération de la femme et l'égalité des sexes), et une femme avec du caractère (j'aime les femmes casse couilles).


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est une impression ou le 2ème degré n'existe plus depuis quelques jours ?



Remarque pertinente...


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non non, sans façons... chacun sa croix


Ouais, ben si je pouvais choper le con qui m'a refilé une croix en plomb ... :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

bonjour ... non je ne le dirai pas ... non non ... j'ai fini \o/ ... bon ... j'ai foiré aussi /o\ ... mais j'ai fini \o/


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui faut pas entendre....
> 
> traduction : Sans vouloir de vexer GKat, je préfère maintenant (je suis pour la libération de la femme et l'égalité des sexes), et une femme avec du caractère (j'aime les femmes casse couilles).


Non, j'aime les femmes qui ne disent pas amen à tout ce que je dis, qui ont leur propres envies, idées, et qui savent prendre des décisions sans passer par moi. Grosses différences.  
Maintenant, les casses-couilles sont pas forcément désagréables, çà donne du peps à la vie, et ont des moeurs souvent ... pimentées. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'aime les femmes qui ne disent pas amen à tout ce que je dis, qui ont leur propres envies, idées, et qui savent prendre des décisions sans passer par moi. Grosses différences.
> Maintenant, les casses-couilles sont pas forcément désagréables, çà donne du peps à la vie, et ont des moeurs souvent ... pimenté. :love:



du miel...


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'aime les femmes qui ne disent pas amen à tout ce que je dis, qui ont leur propres envies, idées, et qui savent prendre des décisions sans passer par moi. Grosses différences.
> Maintenant, les casses-couilles sont pas forcément désagréables, çà donne du peps à la vie, et ont des moeurs souvent ... pimentées. :love: :love: :love:



Moi je les aimes muettes avec de grosses lèvres, la tête plate pour poser la bière, le tout habillé en soubrette....


----------



## NED (23 Juin 2005)

Ho purée, elle fait peur ta signature JAHROM !!!
Dès le matin là, ca me fais froid dans l'dos...
Faut dire avec cette chaleur...
 :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonjour ... non je ne le dirai pas ... non non ... j'ai fini \o/ ... bon ... j'ai foiré aussi /o\ ... mais j'ai fini \o/




donc, tu recommences l'année prochaine?


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi je les aimes muettes avec de grosses lèvres, la tête plate pour poser la bière, le tout habillé en soubrette....


eh ben elle va être contente


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi je les aimes muettes avec de grosses lèvres, la tête plate pour poser la bière, le tout habillé en soubrette....



C'est marrant, dans mes souvenirs, Mallow n'est pas foutue comme ça...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> donc, tu recommences l'année prochaine?


non ... d'abord j'attends les résultats  ...


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, dans mes souvenirs, Mallow n'est pas foutue comme ça...



C'est vrai elle est pas muette...:love:


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

bien les gens ou bien?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonjour ... non je ne le dirai pas ... non non ... j'ai fini \o/ ... bon ... j'ai foiré aussi /o\ ... mais j'ai fini \o/


Attend les résultats avant de tirer un plan sur la comète !!!


----------



## Gregg (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ... d'abord j'attends les résultats  ...




Au pire , tu passera au rattrapage !!!


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

y s'passe rien ici!...va falloir me booster tout ça!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Hé,hé...


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

bon bein moi j'vais plugger ma sg et m'faire un coup de robert johnson


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hé,hé...



au fait j'ai vu ta gratte.elle est pas mal.c'est une Samic!


----------



## uranium (23 Juin 2005)

La nature est un temple où de vivants piliers
Laissent parfois sortir de confuses paroles.


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

oula!...baudelaire generation!


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'aime les femmes qui ne disent pas amen à tout ce que je dis, qui ont leur propres envies, idées, et qui savent prendre des décisions sans passer par moi. Grosses différences.
> Maintenant, les casses-couilles sont pas forcément désagréables, çà donne du peps à la vie, et ont des moeurs souvent ... pimentées. :love: :love: :love:



et sont folles generalement !!! ah, la folie, quand tu nous tiens...

C'était juste en passant, j'ai pas la forme aujourd'hui.


----------



## uranium (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> oula!...baudelaire generation!




Non... Plutôt en pleines révisions pour l'oral...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

les floodeurs !!! (et les floodeuses !   )


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

Bientot mes 200 points discos


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

, floodeurs de 12h02


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> Non... Plutôt en pleines révisions pour l'oral...


SM ? Il y en a un qui est d'accord ! :love:


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

beurefe


----------



## z-moon (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bientot mes 200 points discos



Et bien en ce qui te concerne, j'imagine que c'est presque du superflu  

...

Oh purré! 200 POINTS!!! 
c'est pas demain la veille que ça m'arrivera à moi :rose: snif!


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> beurefe


À tes souhaits


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas demain la veille que ça m'arrivera à moi :rose: snif!


Histoire de te contredire, je viens de te faire avancé ... quelque peu !


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de te contredire, je viens de te faire avancé ... quelque peu !


Je suppose que c'était là son intension...


----------



## tantoillane (23 Juin 2005)

désolé de cassé l'ambiance, mais j'ai problème que je suis sencé résoudre dans 30 minutes : c'est par ici


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> désolé de cassé l'ambiance, mais j'ai problème que je suis sencé résoudre dans 30 minutes : c'est par ici


Pourquoi 30 minutes? (désolé je ne peux pas t'aider  )


----------



## z-moon (23 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que c'était là son intension...




 pour être honnête (rooooooh??), je l'envisageais plus sur le long terme ... ça a été une agreable surprise,
encore merci


----------



## Universe player (23 Juin 2005)

les floodeurs


----------



## z-moon (23 Juin 2005)

(aussi)


----------



## tantoillane (23 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi 30 minutes? (désolé je ne peux pas t'aider  )



par ce qu'on a rendez-vous .........maintenant pour résoudre le problème..... :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juin 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> désolé de cassé l'ambiance, mais j'ai problème que je suis sencé résoudre dans 30 minutes : c'est par ici


Déjà répondu... suis un peu...


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bientot mes 200 points discos


  Tu es à combien maintenant ?


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu es à combien maintenant ?


172


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs


----------



## Universe player (23 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> (aussi)


 
Comment çà va bien ???


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

kikou...
vla le bogosse!


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 172


 Comment tu sais ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> kikou...
> vla le bogosse!


Où ça ?


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> kikou...
> vla le bogosse!


 Tu parles de qui ?  :mouais:


----------



## Universe player (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu es à combien maintenant ?


 
Salut franswa, salut maiwen, salut diablo !!!


----------



## z-moon (23 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Comment çà va bien ???



ça va super! et encore mieux depuis que je me suis fait boulé par Hurrican puis par toi  
c'est sympa le flood, je devrais viendre plus souvent


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

Tain j'hallucine...ce matin dans le métro, y'avait une meuf en jupette , assise, face a moi et bien, elle avait pas de petite culotte!..
je l'ai regardée a l'endroit x et elle a vu que j'avais remarqué alors elle m'a fait un grand sourire ravi!..
Du coup, un peu gené et décontenancé j'ai passé le restant de la ligne a regarder par les baies vitrées.


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Salut franswa, salut maiwen, salut diablo !!!


  Universe player


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de qui ?  :mouais:


bah de wam!


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> ça va super! et encore mieux depuis que je me suis fait boulé par Hurrican puis par toi
> c'est sympa le flood, je devrais viendre plus souvent


 Nan, c'est pas bien le flood !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Tain j'hallucine...ce matin dans le métro, y'avait une meuf en jupette , assise, face a moi et bien, elle avait pas de petite culotte!..
> je l'ai regardée a l'endroit x et elle a vu que j'avais remarqué alors elle m'a fait un grand sourire ravi!..
> Du coup, un peu gené et décontenancé j'ai passé le restant de la ligne a regarder par les baies vitrées.


 
Tu as fait ton timide, toi   
Alors, tu n'es pas la grande gueule que tu arbores fierement dans le bar...


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bah de wam!


 ah j'ai eu peur...


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2005)

Et sinon, a par , la forme? ca va?
Ca bouge pas beaucoup ce matin...

Maiwen, suis content pour toi 
Bon courage pour l'attente maintenant


----------



## Universe player (23 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> ça va super! et encore mieux depuis que je me suis fait boulé par Hurrican puis par toi
> c'est sympa le flood, je devrais viendre plus souvent


 
Fais attention vilain garnement ...ne vient pas que pour ça tu risquerais de ne pas toujours avoir de bonnes surprises....


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bah de wam!


Quelqu'un s'appellerait-il "Wam"?


----------



## z-moon (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Du coup, un peu gené et décontenancé j'ai passé le restant de la ligne a regarder par les baies vitrées.



mmmh, avec l'effet miroir, c'est plus discret pour regarder


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, a par , la forme? ca va?
> Ca bouge pas beaucoup ce matin...
> 
> Maiwen, suis content pour toi
> Bon courage pour l'attente maintenant


tu es content pour moi alors que j'ai foiré mon oral ?  :mouais:    :hein:


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fait ton timide, toi
> Alors, tu n'es pas la grande gueule que tu arbores fierement dans le bar...



bah serieux c'est vachement génant! t'aurais fait quoi toi?
j'étais plus gené qu'elle..comme  quoi!...


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Je vais manger !!!


----------



## Universe player (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan, c'est pas bien le flood !!!


 
Je rajouterais que le flood est dangereux pour la santé   
Flooder peut nuire à votre santé et à celle de votre entourage...


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger !!!


Bon ap'


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

mais bon ,il fait hyper chaud en ce moment alors faut pas en vouloir aux meufs si elles se promenent avec des jupes 'coucou-la-voila'!


----------



## duracel (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> mais bon ,il fait hyper chaud en ce moment alors faut pas en vouloir aux meufs si elles se promenent avec des jupes 'coucou-la-voila'!



Manquerait plus que ça, tiens.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bah serieux c'est vachement génant! t'aurais fait quoi toi?
> j'étais plus gené qu'elle..comme quoi!...


 
Moi, j'aurais été géné, mais je ne suis pas toi, avec ta facon des parler des femmes...


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu es content pour moi alors que j'ai foiré mon oral ? :mouais:  :hein:


 
Mais non, je suis content pour toi que tu es finie, voila une bonne chose de faite, c'est tout


----------



## z-moon (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan, c'est pas bien le flood !!!



Je ne suis un qu'apprenti floodeur, ou plutôt ... mmmh? un floodeur occasionnel, voila c'est ça! 
Après tout le flood, c'est un metier ... un art de vivre devrais je dire, pour cela il faut être particulèrement attentif et disponible ... pas mon cas (j'avais envisagé pour corriger cela de me faire greffer un I-book en face des yeux avec un rafraichissement d'ecran toutes les 30 secondes, mais j'ai pas encore de bujet pour ça )

je vais manger, bon appétit


----------



## Universe player (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger !!!


 
bon appetit :love:


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aurais été géné, mais je ne suis pas toi, avec ta facon des parler des femmes...



c'est vrai!...t'as raison!..quand j'parle aux femmes...bein...j'fais augmenter la production mondiale de serpillieres.


----------



## Universe player (23 Juin 2005)

Bon moi je retourne bosser je vous laisse pour l'instant...floodez bien


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> bon appetit :love:


 Merci toi aussi


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

Yop, café.
Bon, alors comme çà, y en a qui savent même pas aborder une fille ... Rhhaaaa  désespérants ces d'jeuns.


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

ougi ougi


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ougi ougi


 gouzi gouzi ?


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> gouzi gouzi ?


non ... oki oki ...


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

j'aime les filles!


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai!...t'as raison!..quand j'parle aux femmes...bein...j'fais augmenter la production mondiale de serpillieres.



Non seulement c'est fin, mais de plus c'est drôle. Quel talent.


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Yop, café.
> Bon, alors comme çà, y en a qui savent même pas aborder une fille ... Rhhaaaa  désespérants ces d'jeuns.



j'suis un garnd timide moi! quand une fille me regarde j'invente un oiseau qui vole dans le ciel!
mouah ouah ouah!


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

De chez Citroën ?


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

T1, 3 messages en même temps, et du coup ma réponse ne colle plus au message. Pas de chance !


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'aime les filles!


 Tinquiètes pas t'es pas tout seul


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T1, 3 messages en même temps, et du coup ma réponse ne colle plus au message. Pas de chance !


J'ai mis du temps a comprendre


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tinquiètes pas t'es pas tout seul


Remarques, moi, çà me dérangerais pas d'être tout seul ... :love:  Arrangez vous entre mecs.


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Remarques, moi, çà me dérangerais pas d'être tout seul ... :love:  Arrangez vous entre mecs.


 hu ? :mouais:


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Remarques, moi, çà me dérangerais pas d'être tout seul ... :love:  Arrangez vous entre mecs.



moa lapo complis!


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

ben il voudrait que tous les mecs soient homos ... pour avoir toutes les filles pour lui ... pas compliqué à comprendre    :mouais:


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben il voudrait que tous les mecs soient homos ... pour avoir toutes les filles pour lui ... pas compliqué à comprendre    :mouais:


Seule LA fille avait compris...


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben il voudrait que tous les mecs soient homos ... pour avoir toutes les filles pour lui ... pas compliqué à comprendre    :mouais:


 Ouais, pas compliqué à comprendre


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

ben c'était évident ... non ?

tout comme beaucoup de fille aimerai rendre un homo hétéro rien que pour elle  parce qu'un homo c'est mieux et puis s'il devient hétéro c'est encore mieux ... je m'égare  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben c'était évident ... non ?
> 
> tout comme beaucoup de fille aimerai rendre un homo hétéro rien que pour elle  parce qu'un homo c'est mieux et puis s'il devient hétéro c'est encore mieux ... je m'égare  :rose:


 ouh là !!! :love: C'est pareil dans l'autre sens les lesbiennes...


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tout comme beaucoup de fille aimerai rendre un homo hétéro rien que pour elle  parce qu'un homo c'est mieux et puis s'il devient hétéro c'est encore mieux ... je m'égare  :rose:


Pourquoi ? Pour qu'il puisse ramener ses copains et former une joyeuse bande de fêtards ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)




----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ouh là !!! :love: C'est pareil dans l'autre sens les lesbiennes...


et les bis ?


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ouh là !!! :love: C'est pareil dans l'autre sens les lesbiennes...


Mêmes raisons, même punition.


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mêmes raisons, même punition.


comme quoi ... autant mettre toutes les chances de son côté et .... voilà  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et les bis ?


 Je pars dans 3 minutes, je vais avoir le temps d'y réfléchir


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et les bis ?


Ils (elles) placent Repetita  

_(rien à voir avec reroberto)_


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave...
> Bon alors, tu sais comment elle s'appelle la minette qui était à côté de toi hier matin?



oui, j'ai super bien geré....
et le pire c'est que je la connait , mais alors bien de bien.... :mouais: 
enfin....

bon, un bonjour a tous....


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, un bonjour a tous....


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, j'ai super bien geré....
> et le pire c'est que je la connait , mais alors bien de bien.... :mouais:
> enfin....
> 
> bon, un bonjour a tous....


  Stook 

Tu arrives quand je dois partir bosser  bon aprem à tous


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

waouuu, creve de chaud  :rateau:   
... et va falloir que je m'enferme dans un vieux TER tout pourris sans clim... vais mourrrrir


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, j'ai super bien geré....
> et le pire c'est que je la connait , mais alors bien de bien.... :mouais:
> enfin....
> 
> bon, un bonjour a tous....


ben vi ... on imagine que tu la connais ..."bien de bien" ... maintenant    

 Stooky


----------



## tantoillane (23 Juin 2005)

je suis scandaiisé :​    

1)       après être passé chez mon pot, il a pris son vélo pour aller faire un tour et ....................... il y a deux intrus qui nous ont arrêté en disant qu'on avait touché à leurs frère (évidement il n'ont pas donné le nom du frère) et ont essayé de prendre le vélo, nous très pacifique on a pas bougé, et ces 2 `£%$^$m'"( ont commencé à partir sur le vélo. Là on a réagi, en plus un autre cycliste est arrivé et les a bloqués.

Toujours est-il que c'est incroyable que des jeunes de 14 ans fassent des trucs comme ça      


2)        on a vérouillé ma discussion ici alors que je sais toujours pas si le problème est résolu puisque il n'y avait plus de courant..........


3)         je me suis encore trompé de filon : j'ai pris le fil "Le bar des floodeurs" pour celui des" raleurs et des raleuses"


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> je suis scandaiisé :​
> 
> 1)       après être passé chez mon pot, il a pris son vélo pour aller faire un tour et ....................... il y a deux intrus qui nous ont arrêté en disant qu'on avait touché à leurs frère (évidement il n'ont pas donné le nom du frère) et ont essayé de prendre le vélo, nous très pacifique on a pas bougé, et ces 2 `£%$^$m'"( ont commencé à partir sur le vélo. Là on a réagi, en plus un autre cycliste est arrivé et les a bloqués.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> je suis scandaiisé :​
> 
> 1)       après être passé chez mon pot, il a pris son vélo pour aller faire un tour et ....................... il y a deux intrus qui nous ont arrêté en disant qu'on avait touché à leurs frère (évidement il n'ont pas donné le nom du frère) et ont essayé de prendre le vélo, nous très pacifique on a pas bougé, et ces 2 `£%$^$m'"( ont commencé à partir sur le vélo. Là on a réagi, en plus un autre cycliste est arrivé et les a bloqués.
> 
> Toujours est-il que c'est incroyable que des jeunes de 14 ans fassent des trucs comme ça



et vous les avez frappé avec des barre a mine apres ?  :love:

bonne journée qd meme


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben vi ... on imagine que tu la connais ..."bien de bien" ... maintenant
> 
> Stooky



  

bravo....

je voulais dire avant... 


 Maiwen....tu ne fais pas partie des grevistes...?


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

respire ... 
voilà, on est cool on parle de ... choses et d'autres ... il fait chaud, on est des larves et toi tu viens nous brusquer ... mairde alors ... 'tain y'a plus de jeunesse ...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bravo....
> 
> je voulais dire avant...
> 
> ...


des grevistes de quoi ?    :rose:

ps : là maintenant tu la connais vraiment bien


----------



## tantoillane (23 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> et vous les avez frappé avec des barre a mine apres ?  :love:
> 
> bonne journée qd meme



nan on est parti 


et puis pour maiwen, mon histoire elle se fini bien (sauf pour les 2 "agresseurs"   ) qui sont bredouille


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si ça continue, je me tape une bouteille de Smirnoff© tiède et je m'inscris sur le forum du Figaro© !_
> :hosto:
> :mouais:


tu n'y es pas encore inscrit ???


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les gens achètent un double cheese burger et
> des frites avec du coca Light ?


J'adore ta signature ! Elle est tellement vrai. 
Remarque çà marche aussi (même si le sens est un peu différent) avec les nanas qui se font inviter au resto, et qui avec le pavé de boeuf saignant, ou la petite merveille de poisson grillé ... boivent un coca.  
Le pavé de boeuf saignant avec un rouge pas trop puissant, genre Chassagne-Montrachet,  Nuits-St-Georges, ou un Bordeaux sans trop de tanins.
Le poisson grillé fera merveille avec un Meursault blanc. :love:

Bon je viens de manger, mais je vais me redonner faim moi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> des grevistes de quoi ?    :rose:
> 
> ps : là maintenant tu la connais vraiment bien



ben, comme le note avec ammertume notre Roberto international....,
certaines demoiselle (Flo,lo,ro,é...) on decidé de suprimer leurs avatar et nom d'utiliseateur personnalisé, et ne se sont plus loggé sous leur pseudo depuis hier.....
regarde leur profil,  tu verras...

j'ai ete long a tout les coup, on m'a grillé....
[Edit] ben, non, meme pas....leur absence n'affecterait que roberto et moi.......[/Edit]


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si ça continue, je me tape une bouteille de Smirnoff© tiède et je m'inscris sur le forum du Figaro© !_
> :hosto:
> :mouais:



Mouarfffff   

Tu ne préfères pas directement te jeter par la fenêtre ? Ca sera moins douloureux


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, comme le note avec ammertume notre Roberto international....,
> certaines demoiselle (Flo,lo,ro,é...) on decidé de suprimer leurs avatar et nom d'utiliseateur personnalisé, et ne se sont plus loggé sous leur pseudo depuis hier.....
> regarde leur profil,  tu verras...
> 
> j'ai ete long a tout les coup, on m'a grillé....


et pourquoi elles font ça ?   

edit : mouahahahaha ... robartav c'est un vieux briscard mouahahaha ...    :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi elles font ça ?



ben, j'ai bien mon idée....mais rien de confirmé.....tu connais le cercle...?...?..?


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ta signature ! Elle est tellement vrai.
> Remarque çà marche aussi (même si le sens est un peu différent) avec les nanas qui se font inviter au resto, et qui avec le pavé de boeuf saignant, ou la petite merveille de poisson grillé ... boivent un coca.
> Le pavé de boeuf saignant avec un rouge pas trop puissant, genre Chassagne-Montrachet,  Nuits-St-Georges, ou un Bordeaux sans trop de tanins.
> Le poisson grillé fera merveille avec un Meursault blanc. :love:
> ...



Monsieur donne dans les grands crus de Bourgogne :love: :love: 
J'aurais également proposé un p'tit Vouvray avec la poiscaille ou au pire un Condrieu si c'est un peu relevé, si je puis me permettre


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, j'ai bien mon idée....mais rien de confirmé.....tu connais le cercle...?...?..?


oui je connais ... j'avais proposé de venir aérer un peu mais aucune nouvelle ... à mon avis, la prochaine personne qui va y foutre les pieds va y trouver 2,3 rats morts enfouis sou les caleçon et string tiger ça va être un truc de bien ...  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui je connais ... j'avais proposé de venir aérer un peu mais aucune nouvelle ... à mon avis, la prochaine personne qui va y foutre les pieds va y trouver 2,3 rats morts enfouis sou les caleçon et string tiger ça va être un truc de bien ...  :mouais:



oui....
et tu as appris que les filles, ennfin Macelene en tete, voulait un groupe pour pouvoir vous y regrouper toute.....?
et je crois que tout par de là......


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

héhéhéhé....Maiwenn....je suis impressionné, + de 18 messages jours....
tu commences a me ratrapper....bravo.........
la route sera encore longue...mais la force est avec toi...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui....
> et tu as appris que les filles, ennfin Macelene en tete, voulait un groupe pour pouvoir vous y regrouper toute.....?
> et je crois que tout par de là......


je crois que tu te trompes , elles ne voulaient pas nous y regrouper toutes mais créer une élite de madames    et ça aurait crée une cission entre les filles déjà peu nombreuses de la communauté macgéenne et moi je me serais retrouvée toute seule et pour créer un cercle, un carré ou même un triangle ben C'EST PAS ÉVIDENT   


alors pwet


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> héhéhéhé....Maiwenn....je suis impressionné, + de 18 messages jours....
> tu commences a me ratrapper....bravo.........
> la route sera encore longue...mais la force est avec toi...


boah c'est pas glorieux  :rose:  après on me traite de floodeuse  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et moi je me serais retrouvée toute seule


Non non t'inquiète  :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je crois que tu te trompes , elles ne voulaient pas nous y regrouper toutes mais créer une élite de madames    et ça aurait crée une cission entre les filles déjà peu nombreuses de la communauté macgéenne et moi je me serais retrouvée toute seule et pour créer un cercle, un carré ou même un triangle ben C'EST PAS ÉVIDENT
> 
> 
> alors pwet



continue comme ça et toi, je te regroupe dans le cercle non officiel des Floodeurs de Haut vol....
ça c'est du prestigieux....
il te faut au moins un total de 20 post/jour....tu t'en approche...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis en pleine déprime dépressive hémétique.*
> :rateau:
> 
> _Il reste qui ?_
> ...


oui , il reste moi ... associale de macgé, même pas conviée à notre petit caprice gréviste ... pfff ... de toute façon j'aime pas les festivités ...  :mouais:

et puis en plus , vive la solidarité féminine , robertav elle dit qu'elle même itou mais rien ... même pas un petit mp pour me proposer de me joindre à la troupe ... non ... rien ... c'est malheureux ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis en pleine déprime dépressive hémétique.*
> :rateau:
> 
> _Il reste qui ?_
> ...



peuchere...........je te comprends....
le pire c'est de savoir qu'on est sans nouvelle et que c'est pas du au fait, qu'elle soient toutes occupées en meme temps, non, c'est voulu....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





enfin.....patientons....


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

ben oui c'est pas des femmes pour rien, elles savent se faire désirer  :love:   

d'ailleurs ... je vais y penser


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui , il reste moi ... associale de macgé, même pas conviée à notre petit caprice gréviste ... pfff ... de toute façon j'aime pas les festivités ...  :mouais:
> 
> et puis en plus , vive la solidarité féminine , robertav elle dit qu'elle même itou mais rien ... même pas un petit mp pour me proposer de me joindre à la troupe ... non ... rien ... c'est malheureux ...




Binkoa ? On n'est pas bien, là, à la fraîche...

Les groupuscules revendicatifs, c'est bien chez les autres


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Binkoa ? On n'est pas bien, là, à la fraîche...
> 
> Les groupuscules revendicatifs, c'est bien chez les autres


sur les îles par exemple ?   

mais j'y pense , c'est super dangereux ce que je fais là, je suis seule au milieu d'une meute de zom perdus sans les femmes qui , inperceptiblement mènent la troupe, et qui n'attendent qu'une occasion pour .... !!! Zètes tous des Hyènes


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur donne dans les grands crus de Bourgogne :love: :love:
> J'aurais également proposé un p'tit Vouvray avec la poiscaille ou au pire un Condrieu si c'est un peu relevé, si je puis me permettre


Le Bourgogne c'est facile, je prends ma voiture et hop, chez le négociant d'à côté.  :love:
Mais comme les grands esprits se rencontrent, j'ai ouvert un Condrieu pas plus tard que ce midi ! Va voir là


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Il reste qui ?_
> Maiwen ?
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


L'enfoiré !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, j'ai super bien geré....
> et le pire c'est que je la connait , mais alors bien de bien.... :mouais:
> enfin....
> 
> bon, un bonjour a tous....



Tu la connais encore mieux maintenant...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu la connais encore mieux maintenant...


non j'ai rien dit ... j'mavais trompée :rose:
je l'ai déjà dit ça !  

hum sm , pourquoi tu te moques ?


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Le Bourgogne c'est facile, je prends ma voiture et hop, chez le négociant d'à côté.  :love:
> Mais comme les grands esprits se rencontrent, j'ai ouvert un Condrieu pas plus tard que ce midi ! Va voir là



:love: :love: :love: Dans mes bras !!!!
Condrieu-petit salé :love:

En un peu moins classe y'a le Vionier qui est aussi très bien 


Rhalala, quelle chance d'habiter si près du lieu de production


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Le Bourgogne c'est facile, je prends ma voiture et hop, chez le négociant d'à côté.  :love:
> Mais comme les grands esprits se rencontrent, j'ai ouvert un Condrieu pas plus tard que ce midi ! Va voir là



le bourgogne....j'y trouve rien a ce vin, souvent pas assez persistant et tout le temps avec cette arriere gout, trop leger, souple.....
je prefere de loin un bon chateau neuf ou un bordeau a la limite...voire un gros collioure a 15°...
du vin avec du gout, un petit coté bien apre....hummmmmm.....
enfin, je dis ça , mais je dis rien....les gouts....

oui, Fab'Fab, tout a fait....


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

:mouais: j'me sens pas concernée tout d'un coup :mouais:


----------



## Universe player (23 Juin 2005)

re  tout le monde !!!
Alors maiwen ? t'as foiré ton oral ?   c'est pas grave, si t'as réussi le reste ça compensera...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: j'me sens pas concernée tout d'un coup :mouais:



t'aime pas le vin...?


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai déjà dit ça !


Eh oui flooder c'est un peu come vieillir.
La mémoire se dégrade, on radote, on ne sait plus ce qu'on dit.
Ah c'est bien triste  
Je te souhaite bon courage dans cette rude épreuve


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le bourgogne....j'y trouve rien a ce vin, souvent pas assez persistant et tout le temps avec cette arriere gout, trop leger, souple.....
> je prefere de loin un bon chateau neuf ou un bordeau a la limite...voire un gros collioure a 15°...
> du vin avec du gout, un petit coté bien apre....hummmmmm.....
> enfin, je dis ça , mais je dis rien....les gouts....
> ...



Mon dieu :affraid: du gros rouge qui pique !!! 







Au-delà d'une bouteille ça perfore l'estomac, à consommer avec modération :modo: :hosto:


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

me vla!
l'homme dont toutes les femmes revent la nuit, l'homme dont toutes les femmes ont le nom sur leurs levres dans l'en-haut comme dans l'en-bas!....
mouah ah ah!...
radio gael j'vous écoute les chéries!


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'aime pas le vin...?


j'aime pas l'alcool ... en général ...


----------



## Universe player (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> me vla!
> l'homme dont toutes les femmes revent la nuit, l'homme dont toutes les femmes ont le nom sur leurs levres dans l'en-haut comme dans l'en-bas!....
> mouah ah ah!...
> radio gael j'vous écoute les chéries!


 
:affraid: derennes tu t'arrange pas....
qu'est ce que vous voulez, y en qui naissent avec les yeux bleux lui il est né con...


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

j'aime les filles qui aiment les éléphants!
mouah ah ah ah!


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)




----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: derennes tu t'arrange pas....
> qu'est ce que vous voulez, y en qui naissent avec les yeux bleux lui il est né con...


pire que ça ... il se donne un air con ... je pense pas qu'il le soit de naissance ...


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: derennes tu t'arrange pas....
> qu'est ce que vous voulez, y en qui naissent avec les yeux bleux lui il est né con...



BIg Bisoussssss!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: derennes tu t'arrange pas....
> qu'est ce que vous voulez, y en qui naissent avec les yeux bleux lui il est né con...




*Et le fait de donner réponse*
à ses messages ne fait que le conforter dans son envie de provoquer et de jouer le micro phénomène pour se donner l'illusion de susciter un quelconque intérêt.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu :affraid: du gros rouge qui pique !!!
> 
> Au-delà d'une bouteille ça perfore l'estomac, à consommer avec modération :modo: :hosto:



hophophop....pas du grop rouge qui pique....non non non...ne confondons pas tout...
les collioures sont aprécié pour leur haut taut d'alcool, mauis surtout pour la subtilité et leur caacité a le cacher.....et en bordeau, je pense a un la louviere, tres subtil , mais tres fini....avec un arriere gout de vieu vin, meme une ou deux année avant sa maturité.....
quand au Chateauneuf, un beaurenard et loin d'etre un vin qui pique....

non, le truc, c'est que la dite finess du bourgogne, n'est rien d'autre qu'une jeunesse difficilement masquable....
un bon vin, peut etre, mais pour les bouches fragiles....quand on aume le vin, on aime qu'il soit present en bouche...le reste n'est que subtilité.....il y a reste en bouche et brule la bouche...ne confond pas tout....
merci.


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: derennes tu t'arrange pas....
> qu'est ce que vous voulez, y en qui naissent avec les yeux bleux lui il est né con...



C'est un euphémisme


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et le fait de donner réponse*
> à ses messages ne fait que le conforter dans son envie de provoquer et de jouer le micro phénomène pour se donner l'illusion de susciter un quelconque intérêt.


:') c'est beau ce que tu dis fiston ...


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi je les aimes muettes avec de grosses lèvres, la tête plate pour poser la bière, le tout habillé en soubrette....



Super....je vais devoir me couper la langue, me faire faire des injections de collagene, et passé chez Monop pour trouver un deguisement...pour la tête, elle est déja passée dans un étau hier soir...tu pourras poser ta bière.

Mon Dieu, quelle honte...


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et le fait de donner réponse*
> à ses messages ne fait que le conforter dans son envie de provoquer et de jouer le micro phénomène pour se donner l'illusion de susciter un quelconque intérêt.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas l'alcool ... en général ...



on change de sujet....en plus ducon arrive alors on va en avoir de bô......


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le bourgogne....j'y trouve rien a ce vin, souvent pas assez persistant et tout le temps avec cette arriere gout, trop leger, souple.....


Ah là là ... Aucune connaissance mon petit. 
Des Bourgogne il y en a des milliers ... Et si un Pommard, un Santenay ou un Maranges est trop léger pour toi, je sais pas ce qu'il te faut ! C'est le mariage parfais avec un Epoisse, un Chambertin, ou un Géromé. :love:
Certains Nuits-St-Georges sont légers, mais ils se marient à merveille avec une terrine de volaille ou de lapin.
Quant aux blancs ... Les Chablis, Meursault, Montrachet sont des pures merveilles, et j'aimerais bien que tu me dises où tu les trouve trop léger.
Arrière-goût ? Tu n'as pas choisi les bons peut-être !
Car s'il y a une chose de vrai avec le Bourgogne, c'est qu'on y produit beaucoup de vins moyens, voir passables. On y produit aussi les plus grands. Goute un Richebourg ou une Romanée-Conti si tu le peux, et après on rediscute ! :love:


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hophophop....pas du grop rouge qui pique....non non non...ne confondons pas tout...
> les collioures sont aprécié pour leur haut taut d'alcool, mauis surtout pour la subtilité et leur caacité a le cacher.....et en bordeau, je pense a un la louviere, tres subtil , mais tres fini....avec un arriere gout de vieu vin, meme une ou deux année avant sa maturité.....
> quand au Chateauneuf, un beaurenard et loin d'etre un vin qui pique....
> 
> ...



Tu es sûr d'avoir goûté les bons vins de Bourgogne ?
Un hautes-côtes ça reste quand même assez inoubliable 

Et le côté soiffard de ton post laissait présager la recherche du taux d'alcool avant les qualités gustatives


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Vous arrêtez avec vos noms à rallonge un peu ?    :rose:


----------



## Universe player (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'aime les filles qui aiment les éléphants!
> mouah ah ah ah!


 
:mouais:


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et le fait de donner réponse*
> à ses messages ne fait que le conforter dans son envie de provoquer et de jouer le micro phénomène pour se donner l'illusion de susciter un quelconque intérêt.




C'est Confucius ou Lao-Tseu qui l'a dit le premier ?


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Vous arrêtez avec vos noms à rallonge un peu ?    :rose:



Pschitt Fanta c'est assez court ? :mouais:


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

mdr le genre de phrase bateau qu'on peut sortir a propos de n'importe qui ou quoi et dans n'importe circonstance...
trop fou luii!...
en musique on apelle ça un anatole....


----------



## Universe player (23 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Vous arrêtez avec vos noms à rallonge un peu ?    :rose:


NooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooN

_c'était un non à rallonge._


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2005)

:sleep: :mouais: ...


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> mdr le genre de phrase bateau qu'on peut sortir a propos de n'importe qui ou quoi et dans n'importe circonstance...
> trop fou luii!...
> en musique on apelle ça un anatole....


Et pour toi on dit un cafard.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah là là ... Aucune connaissance mon petit.
> Des Bourgogne il y en a des milliers ... Et si un Pommard, un Santenay ou un Maranges est trop léger pour toi, je sais pas ce qu'il te faut ! C'est le mariage parfais avec un Epoisse, un Chambertin, ou un Géromé. :love:
> Certains Nuits-St-Georges sont légers, mais ils se marient à merveille avec une terrine de volaille ou de lapin.
> Quant aux blancs ... Les Chablis, Meursault, Montrachet sont des pures merveilles, et j'aimerais bien que tu me dises où tu les trouve trop léger.
> ...



je comprend tres bien ce que tu dis, mais j'ai du mal, ne connaissant pas parfaitement le jargon de l'oenologue, quand je parle d'arriere gout, je pense a ce petit coté "jeune", mais ce n'est pas une critique, c'est ma facon de la determiner...et c'est ce que je n'aprecie pas chez ces vins (et qui en font des vins facile a boire...)
de plus, c'est la marque de fabrique du bourgogne et oui, j'ai gouté les bons....
mais rien a faire, ça manque de marque apres.....





			
				MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et le côté soiffard de ton post laissait présager la recherche du taux d'alcool avant les qualités gustatives



comme je l'ai dit, je n'ai pas la jargon....mais non, ce que j'aime c'est un vin fin, et certain vin fort peuvent aussi etre tres fin....voila....

*mais un jour on se fait une AES a Perpi, vous venez, je sors mes bouteilles, vous en descendez et on en reparle...*


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et le fait de donner réponse*
> à ses messages ne fait que le conforter dans son envie de provoquer et de jouer le micro phénomène pour se donner l'illusion de susciter un quelconque intérêt.



J'AIME LES FILLES QUI AIMENT LES ELEPHANTS ON T'A DIT!

et sinon a part ça, t'as lévité un p'tit peu hier soir? ca s'est bien passé ton voyage dans les arrieres mondes de la bétise?
mouah ah ah ah!


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2005)

Ca va trop vite ici... 

On sait jamais à qui ont répond...


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> J'AIME LES FILLES QUI AIMENT LES ELEPHANTS ON T'A DIT!
> (...)



Et moi j'aime les elephants qui aiment les filles  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ca va trop vite ici...
> 
> On sait jamais à qui ont répond...


Ca me fait pareil la chag'


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> On sait jamais à qui on répond...


D'où l'intérêt de la fonction citation


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et pour toi on dit un cafard.



T'as le cafard ma bassounette? :love:


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je comprend tres bien ce que tu dis, mais j'ai du mal, ne connaissant pas parfaitement le jargon de l'oenologue, quand je parle d'arriere gout, je pense a ce petit coté "jeune", mais ce n'est pas une critique, c'est ma facon de la determiner...et c'est ce que je n'aprecie pas chez ces vins (et qui en font des vins facile a boire...)
> de plus, c'est la marque de fabrique du bourgogne et oui, j'ai gouté les bons....
> mais rien a faire, ça manque de marque apres.....
> 
> ...







Bon, on passe aux Alsace maintenant ? :love: :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> D'où l'intérêt de la fonction citation



Il paraît, faut demander à Benjamin de faire une FAQ


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on passe aux Alsace maintenant ? :love: :rateau:



J'avais plutôt envie de parler de la différence Pepsi / Coca cola, Rock Cola    :rateau


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je comprend tres bien ce que tu dis, mais j'ai du mal, ne connaissant pas parfaitement le jargon de l'oenologue, quand je parle d'arriere gout, je pense a ce petit coté "jeune", mais ce n'est pas une critique,



C'est bien ce qu'on dit, t'as pas gouté les bons ! 

PS : On fait plutôt l'inverse. Quand tu passes dans la région de Dijon/Dole, tu viens, et on en rediscute alors.  :love:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> T'as le cafard ma bassounette? :love:


 
Nan ca va plutot bien :
En pleine bourgogne a boire du bon pinard, a faire de l'informatique [chuchotte]et a tester les petites etrangeres[/chuchotte], c'est un plaisir :love: :love:


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> T'as le cafard ma bassounette? :love:



Ca, c'est un travail pour Super Timor  :love: :love: :love:




Ben voilà, j'ai la chanson dans la tête maintenant, c'est malin


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *mais un jour on se fait une AES a Perpi, vous venez, je sors mes bouteilles, vous en descendez et on en reparle...*




*Ben merci*
Alors on  dit demain soir, sur le coup des 18H00 ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on passe aux Alsace maintenant ? :love: :rateau:



:love:.....

@Chag, je prefere le Coca au pepsi...


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'avais plutôt envie de parler de la différence Pepsi / Coca cola, Rock Cola    :rateau




Heu :rose: je passe la main


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben merci*
> Alors on  dit demain soir, sur le coup des 18H00 ?



demain..... j'attends confirmation...du boulot...en plus, c'est le fete du vin demain a prepi..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on passe aux Alsace maintenant ? :love: :rateau:





*Rhaaaaaa*
un petit Gewürtzraminer accompagné d'une tranche de foie gras


 :love:


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Nan ca va plutot bien :
> En pleine bourgogne a boire du bon pinard, a faire de l'informatique [chuchotte]et a tester les petites etrangeres[/chuchotte], c'est un plaisir :love: :love:


Et alors les Beaunoises (tu as bien noté, hein, c'est Beaunoises ...  ) elles sont à ton goût ? 
Tu comptes en ramener une à la maison ?


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ca, c'est un travail pour Super Timor  :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ca, c'est un travail pour Super Timor  :love: :love: :love:
> Ben voilà, j'ai la chanson dans la tête maintenant, c'est malin


Moi aussi  :hein:

_Pourtant j'ai même pas cliqué hein, salaud  _


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Rhaaaaaa*
> un petit Gewürtzraminer accompagné d'une tranche de foie gras
> 
> 
> :love:



en voila un bon choix.....bon, j'ai la dalle....M****....


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et alors les Beaunoises (tu as bien noté, hein, c'est Beaunoises ...  ) elles sont à ton goût ?
> Tu comptes en ramener une à la maison ?


 
Hum.... j'ai plutot fait dans les pays nordiques pour l'instant :love:

Ah la la la la c'te p'tite suedoise... Et sa copine danoise la veille   ... :love:


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Rhaaaaaa*
> un petit Gewürtzraminer accompagné d'une tranche de foie gras


Je le préfères avec une bonne tarte aux cerises. :love:


----------



## duracel (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en voila un bon choix.....bon, j'ai la dalle....M****....



Ben mange. Banane, va!


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

tain y'a du modo au metre carré ici!..spo le moment d'faire le con!...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je le préfères avec une bonne tarte aux cerises. :love:



pas faux....et un chateau iquem sur le foie gras.... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hum.... j'ai plutot fait dans les pays nordiques pour l'instant :love:
> 
> Ah la la la la c'te p'tite suedoise... Et sa copine danoise la veille   ... :love:


Tu nous copie Nony là, non ? 
En attendant, je trouve que tu te diriges dangereusement vers le nord ... Les Francaises, puis les Belges, les Danoises, maintenant les Suédoises ... Tu vas te retrouver au pôle nord avant de t'en rendre compte !


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pas faux....et un chateau iquem sur le foie gras.... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Là je suis. :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

l'est vachement bien fait ce forum...:love:




> *Ce message est masqué car derennes est sur votre liste d'ignorés*


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Rhaaaaaa*
> un petit Gewürtzraminer accompagné d'une tranche de foie gras
> 
> 
> :love:




Allez, un p'tit Tokay-Pinot gris là d'ssus, une cuvée Kaeferkopf :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis. :love:




c'est ce qui est genial avec le vin....on peut etre en desaccord sur un sujet, mais y a toujours moyen de trouver des compromis....


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi  :hein:
> 
> _Pourtant j'ai même pas cliqué hein, salaud  _




 désolé


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> l'est vachement bien fait ce forum...:love:




Ah toi aussi tu blacklistes ? :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ah toi aussi tu blacklistes ? :love:



y a des fois, il te reste plus que ça...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Beuh non moi tu sais : bof les réunions de mecs, ouais bof.
> :mouais:
> 
> *Sans femme l'homme s'étiole*, et dans mon propre cas je me désagrège carrément !
> ...


la preuve, y'a plus de filles et ça parle alcoolisme  :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce qui est genial avec le vin....on peut etre en desaccord sur un sujet, mais y a toujours moyen de trouver des compromis....




*Oui*
surtout après quelques bouteilles


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la preuve, y'a plus de filles et ça parle alcoolisme  :mouais:



ben, on boit pour oublier....


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ah toi aussi tu blacklistes ? :love:


arrête ça va jaser, on va te traiter de chasseur de sorcières  :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui*
> surtout après quelques bouteilles




  

je me vengerai....




> *Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.*


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, on boit pour oublier....


ben puisque c'est comme ça je vous laisse entre hommes 


quand même je suis sur le c** ... elles m'ont même pas prévenues ...


----------



## anntraxh (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Sans femme l'homme s'étiole*, et dans mon propre cas je me désagrège carrément !



 cadeau :


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben puisque c'est comme ça je vous laisse entre hommes
> 
> 
> quand même je suis sur le c** ... elles m'ont même pas prévenues ...



mais je suis de tout coeur avec toi...
et remarque que Malow, non plus....

bon, et de 5300......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la preuve, y'a plus de filles et ça parle alcoolisme  :mouais:




*Quel sombre lapsus*

Aimer le vin, la bière ou je ne sais quoi d'autre et le fait d'être alcoolo-dépendant sont deux choses bien différentes.


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Beuh non moi tu sais : bof les réunions de mecs, ouais bof.
> :mouais:
> 
> *Sans femme l'homme s'étiole*, et dans mon propre cas je me désagrège carrément !
> ...



chuis dacodac avec toi!..perso, moi, j'ai jamais aimé la compagnie des mecs.
j'trouve qu'un mec ça pue: ca sent le pet,la chausette, le football et la province, tandis qu'une femme, c'est toujours un ravissement pour le nez, les yeux..les oreilles.


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Quel sombre lapsus*
> 
> Aimer le vin, la bière ou je ne sais quoi d'autre et le fait d'être alcoolo-dépendant sont deux choses bien différentes.


c'était pour rire ...   ... mais comme c'est pas drôle forcément ...  :hein:


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce qui est genial avec le vin....on peut etre en desaccord sur un sujet, mais y a toujours moyen de trouver des compromis....


C'est comme les femmes, on aime pas tous les mêmes (et heureusement  ), mais certaines rassemblent les suffrages. :love:


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> cadeau :



Sympa les moutons


----------



## N°6 (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> l'est vachement bien fait ce forum...:love:



Oui, mais si je veux t'embêter, je fais ça : 



			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> tain y'a du modo au metre carré ici!..spo le moment d'faire le con!...


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> arrête ça va jaser, on va te traiter de chasseur de sorcières  :hein:


Non ici on parle d'ostracisme


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non ici on parle d'ostracisme


je sais même pas ce que ça veut dire  :rose:


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> arrête ça va jaser, on va te traiter de chasseur de sorcières  :hein:



Ménanménan, chasse au troll à la limite... et encore  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais si je veux t'embêter, je fais ça :



pitin®, j'ai rien vu, j'ai rien vu.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®, j'ai rien vu, j'ai rien vu.....




*Remarque*
tu peux aussi blacklister N°6 et là plus aucun risque


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> les cercles obscurs
> 
> Je vous embrasse.



faudrait que tu vois la classe americaine...la definition de cercle obscur, presage plutot de bonne chose....  

nous aussi on t'embrasse,
et on embrasse les filles, qui je suis sur, nous lisent....


----------



## N°6 (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®, j'ai rien vu, j'ai rien vu.....



Attends, bouge pas, je te recale le truc...   



			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> chuis dacodac avec toi!..perso, moi, j'ai jamais aimé la compagnie des mecs.
> j'trouve qu'un mec ça pue: ca sent le pet,la chausette, le football et la province, tandis qu'une femme, c'est toujours un ravissement pour le nez, les yeux..les oreilles.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quand même je suis sur le c** ... elles m'ont même pas prévenues ...





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis de tout coeur avec toi...
> et remarque que Malow, non plus....


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Entièrement d'accord.*
> 
> 
> .



monsieur est prosateur mais pas prosaique!


----------



## N°6 (23 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Remarque*
> tu peux aussi blacklister N°6 et là plus aucun risque




Quel enfoiré celui là !


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis *contre*


Moi j'aime pas les contre


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *//envolée lyrique d'un style impeccable//*
> 
> Je vous embrasse sur la fesse.




Naméo !!!  












désolé, j'ai craqué :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

Moi j'aimerais bien que les filles reviennent.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

> *Ce message est masqué car N°6 est sur votre liste d'ignoré*



pas bete, Lepurfils....pas bete....


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pas les contre


file a s'barak eule chtimi!


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimerais bien que les filles reviennent.


Moi je m'en *tape le kiki sur le poulailler  ©

*


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

Un monde sans femme ? Autant me suicider tout de suite ! 
Mesdames, où êtes vous ? Je tiens à vous accompagner ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je m'en *tape le kiki sur le poulailler  ©
> 
> *


violet le kiki ?   :affraid: 


pardon :rose:


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

ou c'est que j'ai mis mon coussin péteur?


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> violet le kiki ?   :affraid:


:mouais:

Tu... euh... tu vas bien ? Pas trop chauchaud à la têtête ?  :hosto:

Tiens prend un verre d'eau ça ira mieux  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> violet le kiki ?   :affraid:
> 
> 
> pardon :rose:


après usage intensif ouais, tu verras


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

retenez-moi retenez moi !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2005)

Voyons, jeune Maiwen, un peu de tenue...    

Sinon, ca a pas l'air marrant par ici 
Les filles sont en grèves, c'est bien ça?
Il reste qui? Maiwen, toute seule 

Bon courage Maiwen alors, ça va pas etre simple...


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> violet le kiki ?   :affraid:
> 
> 
> pardon :rose:




:hosto: ça y est elle a craqué 



Allez, vas-y lâche-toi, dis des horreurs !!! :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ou c'est que j'ai mis mon coussin péteur?


au fond d'un volcan je t'envoie le chercher!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Il reste qui? Maiwen, toute seule




*et  Malow, je vous dis....* 
et loudjena...et Sofi et kathy....et j'en passe et des meilleures....


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je m'en *tape le kiki sur le poulailler  ©
> 
> *



Pauvres poules...


Ca me rappelle un proverbe que le Poulpe © se plaisait à employer


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

les filles ,comme ça, en apparence, elles font leur bénédictine qu'un mot grossier éplore, mais des qu'elles sont entre elles, faut les entendre, elles parlent que de sexe gras et de pain au chocolat.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimerais bien que les filles reviennent.


Ben va les chercher !


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> au fond d'un volcan je t'envoie le chercher!



un volcan dans mon univers a moi...heu comment t'expliquer...ca désigne une partie anatomique de la femme que..enfin bref.
ouais j'descends régulierement au fond des volcans...si tu savoir!.


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Kärcher©


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

On m'a appelé?


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *et  Malow, je vous dis....*
> et loudjena...et Sofi et kathy....et j'en passe et des meilleures....


et je ne suis certainement pas des meilleurs, alors j'envisage de grever toute seule ... pour MES droits et pas ceux des filles qui m'ont lamentablement ignorés ( ça va ch*** ) ... et je trouverai deux arbres pour créer MON triangle et puis je vous merde tous ... et je voulais dire autre chose il me semble ...
 ah oui ... je me sens étrangement seule là  :mouais: allez savoir pourquoi 


diablo : il est troooooop mignon ton ... le kiki ...  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et je ne suis certainement pas des meilleurs, alors j'envisage de grever toute seule ... pour MES droits et pas ceux des filles qui m'ont lamentablement ignorés ( ça va ch*** ) ... et je trouverai deux arbres pour créer MON triangle et puis je vous merde tous ... et je voulais dire autre chose il me semble ...
> ah oui ... je me sens étrangement seule là  :mouais: allez savoir pourquoi
> 
> 
> diablo : il est troooooop mignon ton ... le kiki ...  :love:





*et Prerima et Macossinelle et Blandineww et Macmadame....*


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2005)

704 pages :rateau:

_Ré-ouvrez l'UltraFlood !!!!_


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et je ne suis certainement pas des meilleurs, alors j'envisage de grever toute seule ... pour MES droits et pas ceux des filles qui m'ont lamentablement ignorés ( ça va ch*** ) ... et je trouverai deux arbres pour créer MON triangle et puis je vous merde tous ... et je voulais dire autre chose il me semble ...
> ah oui ... je me sens étrangement seule là  :mouais: allez savoir pourquoi


Viens grever dans mon lit


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

kiki!...
portenawak!..
on croirirait entendre une discussion entre nénètte et pissou dans la cour de récré en cp!


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Viens grever dans mon lit



tu vas encore repeindre le plafond tout seul toi!


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Viens grever dans mon lit


pas ce soir, j'ai autre chose de prévu


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> 704 pages :rateau:
> 
> _Ré-ouvrez l'UltraFlood !!!!_



Mais c'était pas seulement réservé à Global ça ?


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

De quoi ?! y a des nanas qui font grève parcequ'elles ont pas de cercles ??

Remarque faut les comprendre, une nana sans cercle, ça perd nettement de la valeur...:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

Avec jahrom skiez toute l'année sur les forums !


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

bon, j'ai tenté le contact....on va voir si il y a reponse....en attendant, c'est curieux ce caprice....elles auraient pu au moins envoyé un porte parole....parce que là, c'est un peu obscur....


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La vivacité de l'esprit de ce mec a tendance à m'épuiser, surtout par cette chaleur au milieu de rien, je veux dire *rien*, sans la moindre masseuse cardiaque, sans aucune chapotée, sans l'ombre d'une Counette© de quiconque, en l'absence problématique d'avironneuse, in bed without, pas trace de diablotine, enfin bref *sans elles*, mon soupir se change en hullulement lugubre de chien famélique et je crois que je vais mettre ma menace à exécution... !
> :affraid:
> 
> 
> ...


ah non pas tout à l'heure  :love:


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai tenté le contact....on va voir si il y a reponse....en attendant, c'est curieux ce caprice....elles auraient pu au moins envoyé un porte parole....parce que là, c'est un peu obscur....


peut-être est-ce moi le porte parole finalement  elles ont juste oublié de me prévenir ...  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si c'est vraiment cette motivation qui inspire ce silence, je ne pense pas hélas que cet auto-boycott change grand' chose._
> Alédébizofi.
> :love:
> :love:



Sur que non.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

C'est drôlement et excessivement simplifié. Mais bon.


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


On joue plus alors ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Au ben ce sera inutile, on entendra les cris...

Comme d'hab.


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est drôlement et excessivement simplifié.


Ben explique alors.


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

you ain't nothing but a hound dog!
crying all the time!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> De quoi ?! y a des nanas qui font grève



Pourvu que ça dure !


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

bon on s'fait hiech ici!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben explique alors.


Non, ce n'est pas pas à moi de le faire, justement. Et la méthode parle d'elle même.


----------



## yvos (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bon on s'fait hiech ici!


 
c'est clair, ya plus qu'à mettre des coups de pieds dans l'bordel


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

L'orage gronde au dessus de la banlieue...mais le flood continu


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

ouais   et LA présente elle peut se toucher


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2005)

Est ce que je fais la grève parce que je suis pas dans le Cercle, moi? Non. Rien à foutre, du cercle, du losange, du carré ou du triangle. Ca m'empêchera pas de venir discuter avec ceux et celles que j'aime bien ici et d'envoyer chier les autres. 



Allez c'est pas grave, il reste Maiwen  




Tiens, y a de l'orage...


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

quelle vulgarité cette meuf!...on dirait un charretier!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> LA présente elle peut se toucher




     des photos!!!! des photos!!!!


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

mdr .
tiens vla mon pote qui s'est rendu ridicule hier,...a ce qu'on m'a raconté...mdr


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Allez c'est pas grave, il reste Maiwen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ça va de paire


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

pom pom pom pom!


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'embrasse les absentes !! Partout !



Ca devient une manie


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

tain cent cinquante point de bonne réputation!
mici les gens!


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

Coucou tout le monde !!!


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Coucou tout le monde !!!


keupine


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

Malow arrive !!!!  

C'est quoi cette histoire de cercle et de greve ???


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

Il fait quel temps sur paris?


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

ah!...enfin une fille!
la premiere de l'apres midi!


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Coucou tout le monde !!!





Pauvre Roberto, il va être vraiment terriblement déçu, à peine parti et paf, devine qui arrive ?  une fille ! 

Il est un peu à vif en ce moment, avec cette histoire de grève... ça l'a retourné :rateau:


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> keupine



Ca va la porte parole des floodeuses ???   :love:


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Il fait quel temps sur paris?



Là il fait nuit


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Malow arrive !!!!
> 
> C'est quoi cette histoire de cercle et de greve ???



Rien on s'en fout !!!


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Il fait quel temps sur paris?



Un temps a flooder et a observer ce qui se passe par la...


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

www.meteo-france.etcaetera


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Là il fait nuit


Vous aussi? Il se fait tard, bientôt 17h


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rien on s'en fout !!!



Dis moi toi, j'espere que tu nous as laisser un peu de ton rhum, avec tes olives vertes !!!


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ca va la porte parole des floodeuses ???   :love:


ca peut aller ... je floode pour oublier ... je m'embourbe ... je m'embourbe


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Un temps a flooder et a observer ce qui se passe par la...


Cette question a quand même fait gagner quelques posts    :love:


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ca peut aller ... je floode pour oublier ... je m'embourbe ... je m'embourbe



Pas trop quand même, ça leur ferait trop plaisir de t'embourber un peu plus ....
 

Alors ce cercle, ça avance ???


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop quand même, ça leur ferait trop plaisir de t'embourber un peu plus ....
> 
> 
> Alors ce cercle, ça avance ???


  ça tourne en rond ...


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

chut steplé!


----------



## yvos (23 Juin 2005)

le Cercle, c'est naze...seul le Krou vaut la peine


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

Haaa un éclair  oupsS il est déconseillé de flooder pendant un orage


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Vous aussi? Il se fait tard, bientôt 17h



Ouais, c'est vrai que les jours racourcissent


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

*Ceci est un communiqué d'un groupement de filles de MACG*​


attention, j'ai dit un groupement de filles de MACG, pas *le* groupement de *toutes* les filles de MACG
il n'est pas question d'un quelconque probleme du a un cercle ou autre groupe d'utilisateur privé...
(Maiwen, rassure toi, rien a voir...)
on me dit meme:


> le Cercle, on s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler©



ce n'est pas une greve a proprement parlé, il s'agit d'une cure de MACG, du a une volonter commune de relativiser face a certains points qui ne seront ici non abordés...
donc, pas de revendication.

et, il est inutile de me contacter par MP ou de donner suite a ce communiqué pour l'instant....
il ne sera fait aucun autre commentaire jusqu'a nouvel ordre...



ps: Roberto, t'inquiete, tout va bien....
​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

En parlant de ça le PB 12' superdrive me tente bien...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le Cercle, c'est naze...seul le Krou vaut la peine


le crew ?


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

j'arrive et  y a plus personne !!!! trop nul... tout ca a cause d'un cercle en greve ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

Au cercle ils passent leur temps a regarder ce qui se passe en bas.
Tiens, il pleut!


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

c'est mou ici!
Des que je poste plus, les conversations se dilatent et le considérations, tempéramentales et météorologiques, pleuvent.


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Ceci est un communiqué d'un groupement de filles de MACG*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ca c'est du flan, ou je ne m'y connais pas


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

Ca sent le syndicat et la baraque a frittes!


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> le crew ?




Ménan ! 
le Krou !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> certains points qui ne seront ici non abordés...



Même que ça voudrait, que ça pourrait pas...

Toi y en as saisir ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive et  y a plus personne !!!! trop nul... tout ca a cause d'un cercle en greve ...



Aucun différence avec d'habitude...

Ou est le pB ?


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Au cercle ils passent leur temps a regarder ce qui se passe en bas.
> Tiens, il pleut!


moué moué


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

c'est la quatrième dimension a Paris, il fait nuit.


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, il pleut![/QUOTE]
> 
> Tiens, il tombe des cailloux maintenant  :hein:


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> c'est la quatrième dimension a Paris, il fait nuit.


avec ça mes parents vont jamais me laisser sortir, je sors pas la nuit


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aucun différence avec d'habitude...
> 
> Ou est le pB ?



T'inquiètes, y en a pas, que des solutions, mais ca va pas etre évident...


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> c'est la quatrième dimension a Paris, il fait nuit.


c'est sympa de nous prevenir!
moi le temps qu'il fait a paris ca m'a toujours passionné, depuis tout petit je découpe les bulletins métos dans le journal et tout.
vraiment cool de ta part!
tiens nous informés !


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Il ne sera fait aucun autre commentaire jusqu'a nouvel ordre...


C'est vrai, ce serait dommage de donner de ses nouvelles, après tout c'est pas comme si y avait des gens sympas sur macgé.


----------



## yvos (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> le crew ?


 
arrrrrgh...tu n'as peut-être pas connu la première ère du Stup, mais tu n'échapperas pas à la seconde...

ici Paris, à vous
c'est peut-être la dernière fois que je pose, car c'est Total Kataklysm


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

au fait c'est ou paris?
ah ouais...dans la province est de la bretagne!
autant pour moi...


----------



## yvos (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est sympa de nous prevenir!
> moi le temps qu'il fait a paris ca m'a toujours passionné, depuis tout petit je découpe les bulletins métos dans le journal et tout.
> vraiment cool de ta part!
> tiens nous informés !


 
c'est clair que Rennes, tout le monde s'en fout, à part la rue de la soif


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est du flan, ou je ne m'y connais pas



c'est vraiment pas du Flan, je te l'assure



			
				Sonny a dit:
			
		

> ...



oui, désolé pour la syntaxe...mais on n'en parlera pas de ces fameuw points....voila...



			
				Maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ...



je le repete, le prend pas mal, ça n'a vraiment rien a voir....


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je le repete, le prend pas mal, ça n'a vraiment rien a voir....


qu'est ce que j'ai mal pris ?   fallait le prendre dans quel sens ?  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

*Ceci est un communiqué du
Comité Pour La Sauvegarde Des Eleveurs De Truies Violettes.

Il ne sera fait aucun commentaire, parce qu'on a rien à dire et qu'on sait pas comment l'avouer...*​


----------



## valoriel (23 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair que Rennes, tout le monde s'en fout


Même les bretons, c'est pour dire


----------



## yvos (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est sympa de nous prevenir!
> moi le temps qu'il fait a paris ca m'a toujours passionné, depuis tout petit je découpe les bulletins métos dans le journal et tout.
> vraiment cool de ta part!
> tiens nous informés !


 

tiens, tu pourrais pas nous faire une rubrique jardinage ou bien bon plans achats? c'est ça qui passe après la météo, normalement.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que j'ai mal pris ?   fallait le prendre dans quel sens ?  :rose:



MP.....


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

C'est le grand n'importe quoi...


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

Remarquez, il fait beau pendant les éclairs


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tiens, tu pourrais pas nous faire une rubrique jardinage ou bien bon plans achats? c'est ça qui passe après la météo, normalement.



moué a la limite j'veux bien ouvrir un sex chop...


----------



## valoriel (23 Juin 2005)

*Ceci est un communiqué des membres du cercle qui aimeraient bien que vous arretiez vos manifestastions stupide surtout durant les heures de massage​*


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est le grand n'importe quoi...



chut...tatayé!


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est le grand n'importe quoi...


le grand rien surtout


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Ceci est un communiqué du
> Comité Pour La Sauvegarde Des Eleveurs De Truies Violettes.
> 
> Il ne sera fait aucun commentaire, parce qu'on a rien à dire et qu'on sait pas comment l'avouer...*​




Les truies violettes...c'est comme ca que  tu nommes les nioube filles , c'est ca ou me trompe-je...
C'est du propre...


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

Et un arbre de moins! un!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Les truies violettes...c'est comme ca que  tu nommes les nioube filles , c'est ca ou me trompe-je...
> C'est du propre...



Qui parle de nioube ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est le grand n'importe quoi...



oui, mais tu aimes tellement quand c'est du n'importe quoi.... :love:


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

Ceci est un communiqué de Malow Météo;

La fenêtre est restée ouverte...appart completement devasté.
Désolée Jahrom.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais tu aimes tellement quand c'est du n'importe quoi.... :love:



Disons que j'aime surtout le mien...

En toute amitié biensur (copyright macounette):rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est un communiqué de Malow Météo;
> 
> La fenêtre est restée ouverte...appart completement devasté.
> Désolée Jahrom.


Même temps ici


----------



## N°6 (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> chut...tatayé!


   C'est une expression discrète et élégante pour dire "sors toi les doigts du ©"


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

ça attire pas la foudre un pB? sinon je rentre a la maison


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une expression discrète et élégante pour dire "sors toi les doigts du ©"


laul..bien vu!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une expression discrète et élégante pour dire "sors toi les doigts du ©"



je pense que si c'est ce qu'il avait voulu dire il l'aurait dit, il est grand ce petit...

Tout le monde n'écrit pas l'inverse de ce qu'il pense...(je me comprends...copyright...)


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je pense que si c'est ce qu'il avait voulu dire il l'aurait dit, il est grand ce petit...
> 
> Tout le monde n'écrit pas l'inverse de ce qu'il pense...(je me comprends...copyright...)



ben, a priori, tu penses mal, (voir post au dessus du tien....)

et nous aussi, on te comprend....


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et nous aussi, on te comprend...


Le nounoiement, _comme dit Boucq_, est réservé à sa minesté (les minuscules y sont).


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

il est venere le sonnytroll , a chaque fois qu'il passe devant mon cockpit j'lui envoie une rafale de gravier dans son cul plumeux alors forcément...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, a priori, tu penses mal, (voir post au dessus du tien....)
> 
> et nous aussi, on te comprend....



C'est vrai tiens...

Ben tant pis, encore un qui va finir par se mettre en grève !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le nounoiement, _comme dit Boucq_, est réservé à sa minesté (les minuscules y sont).



  
je croyais que vous aussi, vous aviez compris....  




			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai tiens...
> 
> Ben tant pis, encore un qui va finir par se mettre en grève !!!



que t'es con.... :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> il est venere le sonnytroll , a chaque fois qu'il passe devant mon cockpit j'lui envoie une rafale de gravier dans son cul plumeux alors forcément...



Meuh oui j'suis à bloc !

Mais ton gravier je le garde, et il me sert pour abraser les autres...


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

Une grève sans revendication ???!!

Elles doivent toutes être fonctionnaire...:mouais:


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

Tu viens a Paris avec ton Rhum SonnyMan ??? 21 juillet. je compte sur toi.


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est un communiqué de Malow Météo;
> 
> La fenêtre est restée ouverte...appart completement devasté.
> Désolée Jahrom.



Bien noté, je rentre en barque... :rateau:


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Une grève sans revendication ???!!
> 
> Elles doivent toutes être fonctionnaire...:mouais:



Toi, t'aimes pas trop les femmes en ce moment...on t'as fait des misères..???


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens a Paris avec ton Rhum SonnyMan ??? 21 juillet. je compte sur toi.



pas demain la veille qu'on me verra à paris...

quelle horreur !!!


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bien noté, je rentre en barque... :rateau:



Ouai !!!!! Un nouveau jeu, c'est vrai tiens, j'ai jamais jouer dans un canoé !!!!


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

Ceci est un communiqué de Malow Météo.

AES barque et canoé a paris...


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> pas demain la veille qu'on me verra à paris...
> 
> quelle horreur !!!



ALLEZ, Tu nous fais un caca nerveux la...Paris is yours....


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bien noté, je rentre en barque... :rateau:



N'oublies pas les pagayes, y a d'la route


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

paris c'est meuche!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

attention Malow...j'ai deposé le "4 a la suite®©? "


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

p'tain c'est le bar de malow ici ?!  c'est fermé tu peux partir malow


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'aimes pas trop les femmes en ce moment...on t'as fait des misères..???



Jahrom,
Je sais je suis de corvée de ménage, de cuisine, et de toutes autres tâches ménagères pendant....heu toute ma vie ???!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vous


Non non moi je suis pas schizo je suis un dans ma tête  
Et derrière mon écran aussi


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Jahrom,
> Je sais je suis de corvée de ménage, de cuisine, et de toutes autres tâches ménagères pendant....heu toute ma vie ???!!!!!



Tu es née femme, j'y peux rien...  (t'as qu'as faire grève si ta condition ne te convient pas...)


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

Ceci est un communiqué Malow Météo.

Merci pour les corvées de ménage, l'orage et l'aspirateur, ça fait pas tres bon ménage... :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu es née femme, j'y peux rien...  (t'as qu'as faire grève si ta condition ne te convient pas...)



Fais ton malin... T'aurais préféré que malow soit un homme peut-être?


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Fais ton malin... T'aurais préféré que malow soit un homme peut-être?



J'aurais préférer être un homme...
p....., on m'a demandé de me mettre en grève; 

Ceci est un communiqué de Malow Météo;

Malow Météo est en grève à partir de...maintenant...


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Fais ton malin... T'aurais préféré que malow soit un homme peut-être?



ça dépend, tu passes l'aspirateur ?


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il ne sera fait aucun autre commentaire jusqu'a nouvel ordre...



Voilà au moins une bonne nouvelle !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà au moins une bonne nouvelle !



Hi,hi...

Pas d'autres commentaires que les notres biensur...


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend, tu passes l'aspirateur ?


 les progrés de la communicaton dans le couple...


----------



## toys (23 Juin 2005)

le je pete un plomb vivement l'ouverture    :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà au moins une bonne nouvelle !



si tu le dis...bon, en tout cas, moi, je continue mon Flood normal...

ce soir c'est la Saint Jean, bonne fete a tous ceux qui, comme moi seront en fete...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> les progrés de la communicaton dans le couple...



et imagine quand il sont chez eux:
"Allo chéri, tu peux changer de chaîne?
-Allo? Ah non mon amour, la télécommande est de ton côté du canapé. Allez à 3 on raccroche.. 1... 2... non, toi d'abord... non toi... oui, moi aussi... 1... 2... tricheuse, t'as pas raccroché..."


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si tu le dis...



Il a l'air de le dire oui...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si tu le dis...bon, en tout cas, moi, je continue mon Flood normal...
> 
> ce soir c'est la Saint Jean, bonne fete a tous ceux qui, comme moi seront en fete...



Tu fêtes la St-Jean, toi? 
 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si tu le dis...bon, en tout cas, moi, je continue mon Flood normal...
> 
> ce soir c'est la Saint Jean, bonne fete a tous ceux qui, comme moi seront en fete...



Veinard !


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu fêtes la St-Jean, toi?
> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



ben, je ne m'appelle pas Stook en vrai...  
et ici, les feux de la Saint Jean, c'est tres festif....


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et imagine quand il sont chez eux:
> "Allo chéri, tu peux changer de chaîne?
> -Allo? Ah non mon amour, la télécommande est de ton côté du canapé. Allez à 3 on raccroche.. 1... 2... non, toi d'abord... non toi... oui, moi aussi... 1... 2... tricheuse, t'as pas raccroché..."



t'es pas loin la.... on discute meme sur ichat pendant que je fais caca...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas loin la.... on discute meme sur ichat pendant que je fais caca...



sans le son, j'espère ?


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sans le son, j'espère ?



Vivement les capteurs odorama sur les webcams....


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, je ne m'appelle pas Stook en vrai...
> et ici, les feux de la Saint Jean, c'est tres festif....



C'est marrant, parce que j'en connais pas beaucoup qui font des feux à la St Jean... et ceux qui en font c'est souvent... un peu particulier...
  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, parce que j'en connais pas beaucoup qui font des feux à la St Jean... et ceux qui en font c'est souvent... un peu particulier...
> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



a bon....je sais pas....a Perpignan, c'est un peu fête nationale...avec feux d'artifice et tout et tout...
en fait, c'est une fete qui remonte tres tres loin en arriere, 
l'histoire veux que la flamme parte du sommet du Canigou le 23 a midi pour faire le tour de tous les villages avant d'airrver a Perpi au Castillet a Minuit....
en Catalogne, c'est vraiment une fete tres importante....  
et en plus, elle coincide avec le debut de la fete du Vin...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas loin la.... on discute meme sur ichat pendant que je fais caca...





*Derennes*
sors du corps de Jahrom I M M É D I A T E M E N T !


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Derennes*
> sors du corps de Jahrom I M M É D I A T E M E N T !



Non non je t'assure c'est bien jahrom qui cause....

et la dernière chose qui est rentré dans mon corps c'est un suppositoire, j'avais 5 ans...


----------



## Jeunette (23 Juin 2005)

Nouvelle ici, j'ai passé un peu de temps à voir ceux qui s'y diasait, j'en ai vu d'amusant ici, continuez


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

C'est gentil de nous encourager...

On est tellement attentifs à ce genre de manifestation...

Moi perso, je suis vraiment à l'affût de ce genre de nia.....pardon commentaires.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Jeunette a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelle ici, j'ai passé un peu de temps à voir ceux qui s'y diasait, j'en ai vu d'amusant ici, continuez



bienvenue sur macG


----------



## Jeunette (23 Juin 2005)

j'ai dit une betise?


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Derennes*
> sors du corps de Jahrom I M M É D I A T E M E N T !


Du calme socratinet!...quand tu parles dans mon dos, méfiant pour les vaticinards dans ton genre , et bien, meme là, je serre les fesses!


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil de nous encourager...
> 
> On est tellement attentifs à ce genre de manifestation...
> 
> Moi perso, je suis vraiment à l'affût de ce genre de nia.....pardon commentaires.



commence pas a lui polluer la cervelle avec tes imprécations stupreuses!


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

Jeunette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dit une betise?


salut a toi!
bienvenu dans mon troquet!
si t'as besoin de quelque chose, si quelqu'un t'embete, tu m'apelles et je sors mon fusil a mots explosifes de dessous le comptoir!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _Jeunette_ je trouve ça *trop* comme pseudo.
> T'es éclaireuse du Comité ??
> 
> ...



qu'il est fort notre Roberto, il lache rien... :love: :love:....


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Jeunette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dit une betise?



Disons que tu as ta place ici...


----------



## Jeunette (23 Juin 2005)

Comment on fait pour répondre???

Pour le Vendez, à 23 ans j'allais pas m'apeler vieillette quoique je vais peut etre chager


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Pff fait chaud :'(


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)




----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Pff fait chaud :'(


Ici il fait comment dirais-je hum [...] mouillé


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juin 2005)

bon, je me casse, @+


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

À peluche!


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Pff fait chaud :'(



[Axelle Red] fais attention au soleeeeeeeeiiil [/axelle Red] :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2005)

Trop de taf aujourd'hui... 
J'ai pas vu la journée passéee...

Sinon, elles font toujours greve? j'ai pas envie de me taper 10 pages de flood pour savoir


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Trop de taf aujourd'hui...


Je suis en vacances depuis quelques heures


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en vacances depuis quelques heures


 


Sinon, elle est top ta signature...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je me casse



ménages-toi


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2005)

saloperie de machine :( a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à 222diablo222.


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, elle est top ta signature...


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

>


**sourire amusé**  
Si on lancait une grève contre la règle de la discothèque


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

[Flood monologue]


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> **sourire amusé**
> Si on lancait une grève contre la règle de la discothèque


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir a tous !!!

Je suis nouveau, j'ai lu pas mal de trucs ici, et le bar m'a l'air au top niveaux.
Mais j'ai lu les dernieres pages de ce fil....et je trouve que ça manque un peu de femmes 

Enfin, c'est pas ca qui manque dans les rues a Paris !!!!

Espérant vous voire, peut etre a une AES...qui sait ?  :love:     :love: et y faire des rencontres sympatiques


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juin 2005)

bonsoir


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir a tous !!!
> 
> Je suis nouveau, j'ai lu pas mal de trucs ici, et le bar m'a l'air au top niveaux.
> Mais j'ai lu les dernieres pages de ce fil....et je trouve que ça manque un peu de femmes
> ...


Bienvenue sur MacG! 
Et déjà dans le bar des floodeurs pour un 2eme post, c'est pas mal...


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juin 2005)

coucou


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juin 2005)

ça va les amis?? derniere journée avec tous les eleves du college ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir a tous !!!
> 
> Je suis nouveau, j'ai lu pas mal de trucs ici, et le bar m'a l'air au top niveaux.
> Mais j'ai lu les dernieres pages de ce fil....et je trouve que ça manque un peu de femmes
> ...


Continue sur la voix du floodeur mon frère


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir a tous !!!
> 
> Je suis nouveau, j'ai lu pas mal de trucs ici, et le bar m'a l'air au top niveaux.
> Mais j'ai lu les dernieres pages de ce fil....et je trouve que ça manque un peu de femmes
> ...



Bienvenue... ouahhh  j'ai cru que ton pseudo était Espacekitrick !!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juin 2005)

journée epuisante romanesque et trop chaudddd


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juin 2005)

et maintenant des orages!!


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue... ouahhh  j'ai cru que ton pseudo était Espacekitrick !!!!



Salut Jahrom,   
Merci!!!
j'ai failli, j'y ai pensé mais j'ai pas osé...enfin pas encore...mais ca ne saurait tarder!!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et maintenant des orages!!


Pour ma part, il faisait nuit vers 17h, il pleuvait des hallebardes, mais ça a l'air de s'être calmer...


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juin 2005)

:bebe: arf et demain journée dure aussi!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juin 2005)

aga


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> aga


aga, aga j'en suis persoidé


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue sur MacG!
> Et déjà dans le bar des floodeurs pour un 2eme post, c'est pas mal...




J'aime bien...flooder
Je ne suis pas trop technique, mais je lis quand meme, et a vrai dire ca m'a bien servi
C'est super utile


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Continue sur la voix du floodeur mon frère



Ouai, mais je voudrais pas descendre à la cave tout de suite....


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai lu les dernieres pages de ce fil....et je trouve que ça manque un peu de femmes



T'as bas de bol, si tu aimes les femmes t'es pas tombé la bonne semaine... elles sont en grève...:mouais:

Me demande pas pourquoi, c'est une grève sans revendication...:rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

> Ouai, mais je voudrais pas descendre à la cave tout de suite....


Viens nous rejoindre en enfer


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> T'as bas de bol, si tu aimes les femmes t'es pas tombé la bonne semaine... elles sont en grève...:mouais:
> 
> Me demande pas pourquoi, c'est une grève sans revendication...:rateau:


Si on grevait contre les grevistes :love:


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> T'as bas de bol, si tu aimes les femmes t'es pas tombé la bonne semaine... elles sont en grève...:mouais:
> 
> Me demande pas pourquoi, c'est une grève sans revendication...:rateau:



De toutes façons ça ne me manque pas plus que cela en ce moment...des hauts et des bas!
 

Etrange ce truc, enfin, avec les femmes faut pas se poser trop de questions...  

On va pouvoir en profiter alors...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Bon ben la soirée est tuante


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben la soirée est tuante



Ca a l'air ici en tout cas....


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> T'as bas de bol, si tu aimes les femmes t'es pas tombé la bonne semaine... elles sont en grève...:mouais:
> 
> Me demande pas pourquoi, c'est une grève sans revendication...:rateau:



Ne pas confondre "gréver" et "bouder". 

C'est mignon. Juste assez puéril pour que ca reste sympatique. Vu que personne ne les supplie de revenir, elles ne vont pas tarder à pointer le bout de leur nez. En vrai, dirons nous. Parce que vous les connaissez : elles sont incapables de se camoufler derrière une IP bidon. Donc elles sont là, attendant qu'on les appelle, planquées. C'était bien tenté, pourtant.


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas confondre "gréver" et "bouder".
> 
> C'est mignon.


On dit grogner dans le jargon journalistique actuel


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas confondre "gréver" et "bouder".
> 
> C'est mignon.



Et on en connait les raisons de ce boudage ??? l'abus ne fait jamais de mal...


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

> Et on en connait les raisons de ce boudage ??? l'abus ne fait jamais de mal...



Non... et moi j'ai un spécimen à la maison, impossible d'avoir la moindre information...

Je vais la faire boire


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je vais la faire boire



T'auras meme peut etre des bonus....excitant tout ca...


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2005)

Les raisons ? elles sont simples : elles ne savent pas lire.  Elles posent des questions, on leur répond, et elles ne voient pas la réponse. Alors elles débarquent en ralant. On leur fait gentiment remarquer que on leur a filé tout ce qu'elles demandaient.

Mais ce sont des filles alors un peu de mauvaise foi est bienvenue. C'est de la faute des autres. Alors je boude en attendant que tu viennes me chercher.

Capito, petit nioub ?


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les raisons ? elles sont simples : elles ne savent pas lire.  Elles posent des questions, on leur répond, et elles ne voient pas la réponse. Alors elles débarquent en ralant. On leur fait gentiment remarquer que on leur a filé tout ce qu'elles demandaient.
> 
> Mais ce sont des filles alors un peu de mauvaise foi est bienvenue. C'est de la faute des autres. Alors je boude en attendant que tu viennes me chercher.
> 
> Capito, petit nioub ?




Ahaaa, la mauvaise fois feminine...effectivement, enfin, j'espere que ca va pas durer trop longtemps...
J'ai vu quelques portraits d'entre elles, et ca va...ca le fait quand meme.
 
Mais bon, j'ai ce qu'il faut a portee de main, et pas des moins chiantes... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2005)

En tant qu'ancien "posteur mâle" de ces forums je peux vous dire qu'il a entièrement raison.


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En tant qu'ancien "posteur mâle" de ces forums je peux vous dire qu'il a entièrement raison.


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir  y a du nouveau à ce que je vois


----------



## N°6 (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

>



   

Euh, pareil....  :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

>


"mâle" pas "mal"  enfin masculin quoi si c'est ça que t'as pas capté


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En tant qu'ancien "posteur mâle" de ces forums je peux vous dire qu'il a entièrement raison.


en tant que fake tu simules encore oui.


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

> Ahaaa, la mauvaise fois feminine...effectivement, enfin, j'espere que ca va pas durer trop longtemps...
> J'ai vu quelques portraits d'entre elles, et ca va...ca le fait quand meme.
> 
> Mais bon, j'ai ce qu'il faut a portee de main, et pas des moins chiantes... :love:



N'aies aucune crainte : dans la réalité des AES c'est différent ! Mais là, tu comprends, c'est difficile. Une fois que tu as passé la période "ouaaaaahhhh une nouvelle", cible de tous les ados présents qui lui répondent à chaque post, c'est affreux : les mecs te parlent comme a un pote. Bon, ca dragouille bien de temps en temps, mais c'est presque par habitude : une sorte de vie commune assexuée, dans laquelle n'apparaissent  que les ron ron du quotidien. "Les posteurs de la nuit", "les posteurs du matin"....

Dans la vie de tous les jours, tu peux mettre une robe rouge, lancer des regards profonds par dessus le zinc, jouer au jeu de la séduction. Là, mec ou nana tu as la même apparence : Tu es un tube cathodique ou un écran LCD. Alors de temps en temps tu dois bien crier au monde que tu existes. Sinon tu n'existes plus.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En tant qu'ancien "posteur mâle" de ces forums je peux vous dire qu'il a entièrement raison.


edith : trop vrai


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non... et moi j'ai un spécimen à la maison, impossible d'avoir la moindre information...
> 
> Je vais la faire boire




Ce spécimen ? Pas étonnant, que tu puisse pas avoir d'infos


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

Je vois que l'amok fait tout pour que ça dure en tout cas.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en tant que fake tu simules encore oui.


 SM, mon nioube préféré :love:


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce spécimen ? Pas étonnant, que tu puisse pas avoir d'infos



Tu n'as pas lu la *suite... 
*


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que l'amok fait tout pour que ça dure en tout cas.



Zut. ca se voit tant que ca ?


----------



## toys (23 Juin 2005)

ho la vache je revien de manger se fait du bien


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> edith : trop vrai


 Tibo s'appelle edith ?   :affraid:


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> N'aies aucune crainte : dans la réalité des AES c'est différent ! Mais là, tu comprends, c'est difficile. Une fois que tu as passé la période "ouaaaaahhhh une nouvelle", cible de tous les ados présents qui lui répondent à chaque post, c'est affreux : les mecs te parlent comme a un pote. Bon, ca dragouille bien de temps en temps, mais c'est presque par habitude : une sorte de vie commune assexuée, dans laquelle n'apparaissent  que les ron ron du quotidien. "Les posteurs de la nuit", "les posteurs du matin"....
> 
> Dans la vie de tous les jours, tu peux mettre une robe rouge, lancer des regards profonds par dessus le zinc, jouer au jeu de la séduction. Là, mec ou nana tu as la même apparence : Tu es un tube cathodique ou un écran LCD. Alors de temps en temps tu dois bien crier au monde que tu existes. Sinon tu n'existes plus.


  Entièrement d'accord :love:


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

Et ce cercle...c'est tabou ??? il faut etre pur...c'est tout moi ca...mais bon....vu ma signature...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que l'amok fait tout pour que ça dure en tout cas.


qu'est ce qui dur ? et pourquoi ? aucune raison affichée par contre une volonté de ne pas l'afficher. un départ en groupe ? ben tiens.


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui dur ? et pourquoi ? aucune raison affichée par contre une volonté de ne pas l'affiché. un départ en groupe ? ben tiens.



j'arrive en periodes de greves....en periodes tout court...


----------



## toys (23 Juin 2005)

bon le fury fest ouvre demain matin les amiches vas pas faloire chaumé dans le coin s'est possible que je ferme les user de nuit


----------



## toys (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive en periodes de greves....en periodes tout court...


s'est quoi ton truc tu pointe nos amiches les chats! j'vais aller en parlé a brigite sa vas pas trainé ça


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon le fury fest ouvre demain matin les amiches vas pas faloire chaumé dans le coin s'est possible que je ferme les user de nuit


 héhéhé  Tu me diras comment ça se passe :love: Comme je peux pas y aller...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui dur ? et pourquoi ?



Ça me rappelle la puberté... (soupirs)


----------



## toys (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé  Tu me diras comment ça se passe :love: Comme je peux pas y aller...


pour le moment ça se passe de mieux en mieux  

mais je peut pas te dire comment seront les concert a mon avis je vais passé pas mal de temps dans les bureaux   (bon ok il donne sur la main stage donc je voie dejas tous les gros groupe)


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pour le moment ça se passe de mieux en mieux
> 
> mais je peut pas te dire comment seront les concert a mon avis je vais passé pas mal de temps dans les bureaux   (bon ok il donne sur la main stage donc je voie dejas tous les gros groupe)


 Exellent  :love:


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est quoi ton truc tu pointe nos amiches les chats! j'vais aller en parlé a brigite sa vas pas trainé ça



Qu'elle enleve son sonotone d'abord


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

N'empêche qu'elles ont réussi quand même ... Vous ne faites que parler d'elles depuis ce matin ! 

Elles sont vraiment les plus fortes. Femmes je vous aime ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## toys (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Exellent  :love:


s'est les avantage du boulot sa fait un bon moment que j ai pas payer une place de concert .


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas lu la *suite...
> *



Sympa le specimen...et t'en as d'autres des comme ca ?


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2005)

Amis du soir, Bonsoir  
Alors, elles sont toujours en grève? 
Et sinon, comment ça se passe entre mecs, bien? on s'engueule pas trop?


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche qu'elles ont réussi quand même ... Vous ne faites que parler d'elles depuis ce matin !
> 
> Elles sont vraiment les plus fortes. Femmes je vous aime ! :love: :love: :love:



Non, on comble les trous sonores qu'elles ont laissé derrière elles...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche qu'elles ont réussi quand même ... Vous ne faites que parler d'elles depuis ce matin !
> 
> Elles sont vraiment les plus fortes. Femmes je vous aime ! :love: :love: :love:



Rholala... Qu'est-ce qu'on peut parler du Cercle ces temps-ci... Cercles, je vous aime ! :love: :love: :love:

_Suivant..._


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

vla le playboy de macgé!
papatte les meufs !


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> vla le playboy de macgé!
> papatte les meufs !



Expliquez lui moi j'en ai marre de me répéter....:sleep:


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui dur ? et pourquoi ? aucune raison affichée par contre une volonté de ne pas l'afficher. un départ en groupe ? ben tiens.



hey mec! t'as une foufoune volante qui s'est agrippé sur le pourtour de ta bouche!
j'sais pas si t'as remarqué..


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Expliquez lui moi j'en ai marre de me répéter....:sleep:



nonosse?


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non, on comble les trous sonores qu'elles ont laissé derrière elles...



on aurait pu les combler autrement, par le cercle


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> nonosse?



Tu remarqueras qu'il n'y a plus de femmes sur le forum....

Et tout ça à cause de toi...


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu remarqueras qu'il n'y a plus de femmes sur le forum....
> 
> Et tout ça à cause de toi...



j'suis pas au courant mais de la meme maniere qu'un médium de télévision tord les cuillers a distance...enfin bref...je ne voudrais pas paraitre trop licencieux!


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'suis pas au courant mais de la meme maniere qu'un médium de télévision tord les cuillers a distance...enfin bref...je ne voudrais pas paraitre trop licencieux!



Et dire que tu connais toujours la soeur du cousin du dj...


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que tu connais toujours la soeur du cousin du dj...



hein? y'a le nuage d'une explosion d'usine en colombie qu'est passé au dessus de vos tetes ou quoi?
j'grille rien a ce que tu m'racontes, ma geule!


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

trop fous les gens ce soir!


----------



## N°6 (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que tu connais toujours la soeur du cousin du dj...



Tu apprends pas un peu vite toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans la vie de tous les jours, tu peux mettre une robe rouge, lancer des regards profonds par dessus le zinc, jouer au jeu de la séduction. Là, mec ou nana tu as la même apparence : Tu es un tube cathodique ou un écran LCD. Alors de temps en temps tu dois bien crier au monde que tu existes. Sinon tu n'existes plus.



arrfff©     

en s'étiquetant l'avatar et en le rappellant dans sa signature, par exemple ?   

quel besoin de reconnaissance !


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

vivement que j'ai le laser vert , les superpouvoirs de modo! j'vais te redresser tout ça moi!
j'vais remettre tout ça d'équerre! fil et plomb!...


----------



## kelya (23 Juin 2005)

ARGENT FACILE AVEC PAYPAL
COMMENT FAIRE DES MILLIERS D?EUROS EN NE FAISANT RIEN 
OU PRESQUE.

*On aime pas trop le spam ici, et puis va bosser plutôt!!!*


----------



## bateman (23 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> arrfff©
> 
> en s'étiquetant l'avatar et en le rappellant dans sa signature, par exemple ?
> 
> quel besoin de reconnaissance !



arrfff©

hihi.


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

mdr!
c'est une attaque!...
trop fou lui!


----------



## N°6 (23 Juin 2005)

kelya a dit:
			
		

> ARGENT FACILE AVEC PAYPAL
> COMMENT FAIRE DES MILLIERS D?EUROS EN NE FAISANT RIEN
> OU PRESQUE.
> 
> Il n'y a pas si longtemps, je...




 Euh, tu sors !


[edit]Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, dites à Lemmy de repasser plus tard[/edit]    :love:


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Qu'est ce qui se passe  !!!!!!!


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

c'est Spam, le trolleur fou qu'a réussi a briser la porte de sa geole!


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui dur ? et pourquoi ? aucune raison affichée par contre une volonté de ne pas l'afficher. un départ en groupe ? ben tiens.


Oui oui, tu peux continuer à faire semblant.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> en s'étiquetant l'avatar et en le rappellant dans sa signature, par exemple ?
> 
> quel besoin de reconnaissance !



C'est ce qu'elles voulaient non ?


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui se passe  !!!!!!!



J'en ai pas la moindre idée !!!    :rateau:


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tu apprends pas un peu vite toi ?



merci


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai pas la moindre idée !!!    :rateau:


 Salut  Stagazer :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'elles voulaient non ?



je me contenterai de citer un collègue:



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, tu peux continuer à faire semblant.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je me contenterai de citer un collègue, blablabla...



À l'instar de la guerre, trop sérieuse pour la confier aux militaires selon Clemenceau, le droit de grève est une chose trop précieuse pour badiner avec. Si ces dames, viennent au bar comme au boulot, grand bien leur fasse. Mais sur un forum, on ne fait pas grève : quand on n'est pas content, on part.


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2005)

kelya a dit:
			
		

> ARGENT FACILE AVEC PAYPAL
> COMMENT FAIRE DES MILLIERS D?EUROS EN NE FAISANT RIEN
> OU PRESQUE.




T'ira faire ta promo au trou maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> À l'instar de la guerre, trop sérieuse pour la confier aux militaires selon Clemenceau, le droit de grève est une chose trop précieuse pour badiner avec. Si ces dames, viennent au bar comme au boulot, grand bien leur fasse. Mais sur un forum, on ne fait pas grève : quand on n'est pas content, on part.



   

l'âne pour avoir du son   

ce n'est pas d' "elles" dont je parlais...   

tu ferais une excellente recrue    toutes les qualités requises


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

putain vous allez préparer une manif ou quoi?


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Et si on parlait d'autre chose...  C'est à dire de rien :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

UNE SEULE SOLUTION,
LA MANIFESTATION !!!
 :bebe:


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Et si on parlait d'autre chose...  C'est à dire de rien :love:


Oui, y'a mon chat entre mon powerbook et mon clavier


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Et si on parlait d'autre chose...  C'est à dire de rien :love:



Approche-toi de Lemmy : quand il poste, on entend la mer...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

bonsoir


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir


Oulala il est méchant ce bonsoir  
 Comment ça va la grève   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Et si on parlait d'autre chose...  C'est à dire de rien :love:



Je m'en suis fait une spécialité !  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir




bonsoir merveilleuse maiwen :love:


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2005)

kelya a dit:
			
		

> ARGENT FACILE AVEC PAYPAL
> COMMENT FAIRE DES MILLIERS D?EUROS EN NE FAISANT RIEN
> OU PRESQUE.



Merci à Herr Baloon pour ces précisions légales 



			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ça intéresse :
> 
> http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/WAspad/UnArticleDeCode?commun=CCONSO&art=L122-6
> 
> Article L122-6 du code de la consommation. La personne encours jusqu'à 4580 euros d'amende et 1 an d'emprisonnement.


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir merveilleuse maiwen :love:


mouahaha ... tu dis ça parce que j'ai pas été là ce soir


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en suis fait une spécialité !  :rateau:


 Comme moi  alors c'est parti  ???


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Comme moi  alors c'est parti  ???



Comme mon kiki !!!


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comme mon kiki !!!


 Nan, on dit kyky cf le train


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir


  Maiwen


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen


Franswanounet


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

Ca y est, y a une nana qui se pointe, et tout le monde au garde a vous


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Franswanounet


 :love: alors quoi de neuf ?


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, y a une nana qui se pointe, et tout le monde au garde a vous


tu es nouveau  ... insouciante jeunesse  :love: 

 :rateau:   

bienviendu ici ... mais tu es rapide didon   premier jour et déjà au bar ... à moins que ça ne soit un vétéran ayant sorti son déguisement de nioubie ...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :love: alors quoi de neuf ?


ben ... espacekritik apparement ...
et puis je reviens du cinéma ... j'ai été voir star wars ... mouais ...


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu es nouveau  ... insouciante jeunesse  :love:
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> bienviendu ici ... mais tu es rapide didon   premier jour et déjà au bar ... à moins que ça ne soit un vétéran ayant sorti son déguisement de nioubie ...


 Bien vu !!!


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben ... espacekritik apparement ...
> et puis je reviens du cinéma ... j'ai été voir star wars ... mouais ...


 Ouais apparement... 

Mouais mouais ? :mouais: et pourquoi mouais ?


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu es nouveau  ... insouciante jeunesse  :love:
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> bienviendu ici ... mais tu es rapide didon   premier jour et déjà au bar ... à moins que ça ne soit un vétéran ayant sorti son déguisement de nioubie ...



non, pas encore veteran, mais j'ai l'habitude d'autres forums
 
Et mon côté mytho, je le garde que pour les femmes  et j'ai dit femme  

Mais merci pour cette bienvenue;
Mais t'es pas greviste toi ?


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

mouais parce que ... boah ... pas un chef d'oeuvre le star wars ...
et c'est qui le vétéran qui se cache ?


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mouais parce que ... boah ... pas un chef d'oeuvre le star wars ...
> et c'est qui le vétéran qui se cache ?


 ok  Un habitué des forums 

Chut, y a pas de grève !!!


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mouais parce que ... boah ... pas un chef d'oeuvre le star wars ...
> et c'est qui le vétéran qui se cache ?



T'aurais mieux fait de rester en greve toi
Trop de questions
 

Ca rale ou ca questionne


----------



## Xman (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, y a une nana qui se pointe, et tout le monde au garde a vous



Ceux qui peuvent...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ok  Un habitué des forums
> 
> Chut, y a pas de grève !!!


je trouverai ... 
je vais pas me taper toute la liste des zabitués des forums ... il faut que je croise les informations


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui peuvent...


toi tu peux pas ... t'es engonsé dans ton gilet et ta chemise des seventies   

edit : pour lemachincritique , j'ai pas été en grève ... pas concernée par la chose ... pas une femme ...


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je trouverai ...
> je vais pas me taper toute la liste des zabitués des forums ... il faut que je croise les informations


 héhéhé mais y a peut être pas forcément quelqu'un de caché


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé mais y a peut être pas forcément quelqu'un de caché



J'arrive tout beau tout neuf, c'est jour de greve et en plus, je suis deguisé....sympa ici


----------



## Xman (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toi tu peux pas ... t'es engonsé dans ton gilet et ta chemise des seventies



Encore faut il que la fille me plaise.... et comme je ne t'ai jamais vu ! alors excuses- moi pour le garde à vous


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive tout beau tout neuf, c'est jour de greve et en plus, je suis deguisé....sympa ici


 Il a fait chaud... Très CHAUD !!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (23 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> N'aies aucune crainte : dans la réalité des AES c'est différent ! Mais là, tu comprends, c'est difficile. Une fois que tu as passé la période "ouaaaaahhhh une nouvelle", cible de tous les ados présents qui lui répondent à chaque post, c'est affreux : les mecs te parlent comme a un pote. Bon, ca dragouille bien de temps en temps, mais c'est presque par habitude : une sorte de vie commune assexuée, dans laquelle n'apparaissent  que les ron ron du quotidien. "Les posteurs de la nuit", "les posteurs du matin"....
> 
> Dans la vie de tous les jours, tu peux mettre une robe rouge, lancer des regards profonds par dessus le zinc, jouer au jeu de la séduction. Là, mec ou nana tu as la même apparence : Tu es un tube cathodique ou un écran LCD. Alors de temps en temps tu dois bien crier au monde que tu existes. Sinon tu n'existes plus.



Ados c'est comme Nioubs : il n'y a pas de limite d'âge ?


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Encore faut il que la fille me plaise.... et comme je ne t'ai jamais vu ! alors excuses- moi pour le garde à vous



Tas le garde a vous pour les couches culottes toi ?


----------



## Xman (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas une femme ...



Ah, ok .....


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Ados c'est comme Nioubs : il n'y a pas de limite d'âge ?


 Salut Pitch


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan, on dit kyky cf le train



Oui c'est vrai mais bon accorde-moi quelques largesses ...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Salut Pitch



Je ne fais que passer


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai mais bon accorde-moi quelques largesses ...


 Avec allégresse


----------



## Xman (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

> Tas le garde a vous pour les couches culottes toi ?



Non ! les toutes ptites culottes bien portées


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fais que passer


 d'accord  Bonne soirée alors


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ok .....



Tu la vois dans le fil autoportraits...j'ai fouillé un peu
 :love:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Ados c'est comme Nioubs : il n'y a pas de limite d'âge ?



Faut croire !


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Non ! les toutes ptites culottes bien portées



moi aussi...genre petit bateau blanc  sur un beau bronzage


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fais que passer



Oh il se fait désirer le bougre !


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut croire !


 Ça y est ? c'est réellement reparti ?


----------



## Xman (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

> Tu la vois dans le fil autoportraits...j'ai fouillé un peu
> :love:



un lien ! j'suis vieux (tu le vois dans le profil), fatigué, et ..... plus simple


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est ? c'est réellement reparti ?



Faut croire !!!


----------



## Xman (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi...genre petit bateau blanc  sur un beau bronzage



Non, j'préfère beau bronzage sur petit bateau blanc


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut croire !!!


 ah pas de bol... J'ai un contact, je peux pas tout suivre mais je vais essayer...


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'préfère beau bronzage sur petit bateau blanc



que la nature est bien faite


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ah pas de bol... J'ai un contact, je peux pas tout suivre mais je vais essayer...



gnia gnia gnia !!!


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Bonne soirée/nuit  

may the force be with you


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée/nuit
> 
> may the force be with you


 Bonne nuit Maiwen  :love:


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> gnia gnia gnia !!!


 Raaaaa


----------



## Xman (23 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

> que la nature est bien faite



Parfois, mais quand elle est bien faite....elle est bien faite !


----------



## Xman (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Raaaaa





			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> gnia gnia



 Raaaa - gnia - gnia - ????


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (23 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh il se fait désirer le bougre !



Avec mon premier pseudo, j'ai été un vrai nioub - flood, remise en cause de l'autorité   , erreur de jeunesse et de découverte de la virtualité, abus de mp inutiles, etc. - maintenant j'ai compris et je poste "bougrement" différemment


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Raaaa - gnia - gnia - ????



Oui! c'est bien ça !


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui! c'est bien ça !


 héhéhé  C'est ce que vous voulez !!! Moi j'ai juste dit "Raaaaa "


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Avec mon premier pseudo, j'ai été un vrai nioub - flood, remise en cause de l'autorité   , erreur de jeunesse et de découverte de la virtualité, abus de mp inutiles, etc. - maintenant j'ai compris et je poste "bougrement" différemment



En effet je vois ça !


----------



## Xman (23 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui! c'est bien ça !



Il faut donc une roue de secours... et j'ai bien dis "roue"


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé  C'est ce que vous voulez !!! Moi j'ai juste dit "Raaaaa "



Alors on peut dire lovely !


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Il faut donc une roue de secours... et j'ai bien dis "roue"


 Ouais parce que une Raaaaa de secours... c'est plus dur


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Alors on peut dire lovely !


 Ouais on peut dire aussi cute


----------



## Xman (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais parce que une Raaaaa de secours... c'est plus dur



Pourquoi, elle font pas Raaaa avec toi ?   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais parce que une Raaaaa de secours... c'est plus dur



Tu vas sans doute me dire que ça racle la gorge ?


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, elle font pas Raaaa avec toi ?   :rateau:


 nan elles font pas de bruit


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais on peut dire aussi cute



Ou kawai ... ça fera plaisir à la japonaise !


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas sans doute me dire que ça racle la gorge ?


 De faire Raaaaa devant son écran tout seul. non seulement ça racle la gorge mais ça fait des postillons...


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ou kawai ... ça fera plaisir à la japonaise !


 waikiki :love:


----------



## Xman (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> nan elles font pas de bruit


 C'est parce qu'il faut être introduit...dans ce milieu


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> De faire Raaaaa devant son écran tout seul. non seulement ça racle la gorge mais ça fait des postillons...



J'ai toujours dit que t'étais trop près de ton écran !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> waikiki :love:



Honolulu !


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours dit que t'étais trop près de ton écran !


 c'est mon écran qu'est trop près !!! C'est pas moi


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Honolulu !


 hawaï :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Sert à rien


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Sert à rien


 Ouais c'est vrai le h de hawaï ne sert à rien...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Par contre toi si franswa pour embellir nos soirées


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Par contre toi si franswa pour embellir nos soirées


 Merci  Ça me va droit au coeur :love:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Par contre toi si franswa pour embellir nos soirées



Oui je confirme ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Et cliquez tous sur ça signature !!!


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> arrfff©
> 
> en s'étiquetant l'avatar et en le rappellant dans sa signature, par exemple ?
> 
> quel besoin de reconnaissance !





			
				bateman a dit:
			
		

> arrfff©
> 
> hihi.



Ils sont mignons, nos Laurel et Hardy locaux. Vous avez remarqué ? Dès que ca sent la merde quelque part, ils bourdonnent au dessus...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je confirme ! :love:


ça gaze ?


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> ça gaze ?



Toujours quand il y a des étoiles !


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et cliquez tous sur ça signature !!!


 héhéhé  merci


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et cliquez tous sur ça signature !!!



Puisqu'on cause de signature... t'aimes pas la mienne...


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juin 2005)

hello


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on cause de signature... t'aimes pas la mienne...



ca va gazer


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> putain vous allez préparer une manif ou quoi?




Je suis sûre que tu ne demande pas mieux que d'être mis au frais un bout de temps pour calmer tes hardeurs de posts complètement inutiles...

Il semblerait que les remarques des autres posteurs soulignant ton comportement lourd à souhait ne te fassent pas d'effet...

Wait and see


----------



## Franswa (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on cause de signature... t'aimes pas la mienne...


 Bravo !!!


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Franswa (24 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûre que tu ne demande pas mieux que d'être mis au frais un bout de temps pour calmer tes hardeurs de posts complètement inutiles...
> 
> Il semblerait que les remarques des autres posteurs soulignant ton comportement lourd à souhait ne te fassent pas d'effet...
> 
> Wait and see


  J'avais pas les mots :love:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on cause de signature... t'aimes pas la mienne...



J'aime bien le deuxième lien !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas les mots :love:



Toi sans mot ? C'est impossible !


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juin 2005)

bar de la nuit ouvert!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> soulignant ton comportement lourd à souhait




Tout ce poids ... Ça va bien finir par l'entraîner vers la cave, et le maintenir bien au fond !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, tu peux continuer à faire semblant.


semblant de ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont mignons, nos Laurel et Hardy locaux. Vous avez remarqué ? Dès que ca sent la merde quelque part, ils bourdonnent au dessus...



lucide, le gamin 

use donc d'eau de toilette


----------



## Franswa (24 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toi sans mot ? C'est impossible !


 Ah  :love: Pourtant, je suis pas très bavard   


Je vais me coucher :sleep: Bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ah  :love: Pourtant, je suis pas très bavard
> 
> 
> Je vais me coucher :sleep: Bonne nuit tout le monde



bonne nuit ami franswa
 


la jolie bergere est attendue au bar de la nuit .. où sa pilosité mentonale est demandée, espérée..


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

Coucou et que votre nuit soit douce les amis


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> lucide, le gamin
> 
> use donc d'eau de toilette



Pas besoin de ca : j'ai tous les outils a ma disposition pour tirer la chasse quand l'odeur devient trop forte.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de ca : j'ai tous les outils a ma disposition pour tirer la chasse.



quelle cruauté envers toi-même   

t'auras le bras assez long


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

On rigole quand même !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On rigole quand même !!!



faut lui rendre cette justice


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2005)

Allez ! Bonne nuit à tous les gens !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit ami franswa
> 
> 
> 
> la jolie bergere est attendue au bar de la nuit .. où sa pilosité mentonale est demandée, espérée..



Je veux bien, mais ici me semble plus approprié ...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Allez ! Bonne nuit à tous les gens !



Bonne nuit toi !


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faut lui rendre cette justice



Méfie toi de la justice...

Des fois on est deçu..


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Méfie toi de la justice...



elle se fait rare ces temps ci 



> Des fois on est deçu..



   

mais où ais-je fourré mes illusions


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> elle se fait rare ces temps ci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regarde dans ton petit derche, on sait jamais..


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quelle cruauté envers toi-même
> 
> t'auras le bras assez long




Il faut cesser de trainer aux alentours des maternelles, lemmy (ex vieux raleur) : tu commences a en adopter l'humour. 

Pour tes prochains posts, en plus du "c'est lui qui y est" dont tu viens de nous faire une brillante démonstration, voici quelques idées qui peuvent t'aider :

"la bave du crapaud ne touche pas la blanche colombe"
" 0 + 0 = la tête à Toto"

J'ai eu l'occasion lors d'un MP il y a un petit moment déjà de t'indiquer ce que je pensais de tes interventions. Tu en tiens compte ou pas : c'est plus ton problème que le mien.  il se trouve que tes messages sont de deux ordres : les nuls et les attiseurs de braise. Dès que tu sens un conflit potentiel tu pointes ton museau pour bien agiter le bocal et faire flotter la pulpe. Ca ne dure qu'un temps.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> elle se fait rare ces temps ci



Moi je la trouve trés bien au contraire...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il faut cesser de trainer aux alentours des maternelles, lemmy (ex vieux raleur) : tu commences a en adopter l'humour.




je n'ai fait que me mettre à ton niveau:



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont mignons, nos Laurel et Hardy locaux. Vous avez remarqué ? Dès que ca sent la merde quelque part, ils bourdonnent au dessus...



je t'accorde qu'en matière de vulgarité, je suis resté en deça 



> J'ai eu l'occasion lors d'un MP



compte tenu de sa mauvaise foi (consciente ou pas), il n'appellait pas de réponse  

PS 1: ex vieux raleur: oui, "politiquement correct": non 
PS 2: l'humour c'est _toujours_ à double sens: trop d'égo nuit


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

hum hum!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je la trouve trés bien au contraire...



"politiquement correct" rien à ajouter


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2005)

Juste une question, lemmy...  Les "", c'est pour préciser au lecteur les passages droles ?


----------



## rezba (24 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> PS 1: ex vieux raleur: oui, "politiquement correct": non
> PS 2: l'humour c'est _toujours_ à double sens: trop d'égo nuit



Non, Lemmy n'est pas "politiquement correct" ! 

C'est juste un entrepreneur de morale sans égo, complètement désintéressé, et dénué de toute aigreur. Mais il ne fait jamais de leçon "politiquement correcte", non. 
En tout cas, il ne faut pas lui dire, ça heurte son égo.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, Lemmy n'est pas "politiquement correct" !
> 
> C'est juste un entrepreneur de morale sans égo, complètement désintéressé, et dénué de toute aigreur. Mais il ne fait jamais de leçon "politiquement correcte", non.
> En tout cas, il ne faut pas lui dire, ça heurte son égo.



ça chatouille ou ça gratouille


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2005)

Un espèce de vieil anar, quoi : droit et fier, sévère et beau. Notre Léo Férré à nous ! Mais un peu à gauche aussi. Adepte de la pensée commune excessivement commune.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un espèce de vieil anar, quoi : droit et fier, sévère et beau. Notre Léo Férré à nous !



un peu de retenue, quand même  



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> jAdepte de la pensée commune excessivement commune.



dommage ce rajout: tu as l'humour fugace


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2005)

01h34Lemmy*	
Répond à une discussion
Le bar des floodeurs

tu devrais nous remercier : ce soir on a remplacé la TV.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tout finit par des chansons. Bon, allez, Lemmy, mets-nous Joséphine baker : "j'ai deux amours"



elle a sa place ici, celle là


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dommage ce rajout: tu as l'humour fugace



Oui, oui, c'est ca. Bon. Je te laisse préparer tes messages de demain. N'oublies pas de faire une sauvegarde, ce serait vraiment dommage qu'au réveil tu les ais perdus par une panne de disque dur*. Et comme je ne suis pas si méchant que ca (enfin, disons que je suis encore capable de pitié) je te file quelques éclats de rire pour ta ponctuation :

       

Voila. Comme ca on saura repérer les passages où il faut se chatouiller.

* Voir dans les forums techniques ce qu'est un disque dur. Les forums techniques, tu connais ? L'endroit où tu ne vas jamais. Tu peux aussi faire une recherche, ce sera plus simple.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, c'est ca. Bon. Je te laisse préparer tes messages de demain. N'oublies pas de faire une sauvegarde, ce serait vraiment dommage qu'au réveil tu les ais perdus par une panne de disque dur*. Et comme je ne suis pas si méchant que ca (enfin, disons que je suis encore capable de pitié) je te file quelques éclats de rire pour ta ponctuation :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est bien: l'information circule entre vous  

j'oubliais: bonne nuit


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

vivement l'AEs du 21 juillet!!!!!
j'ai hate d'y etre!


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

hé je reve ou quoi!
on me sucre mes posts!
c koi ce traquenard?


----------



## rezba (24 Juin 2005)

Ce n'est pas un traquenard, c'est un supermodo.


----------



## jahrom (24 Juin 2005)

Et merde, y avait boxe hier sur le forum et comme d'hab ça passe super tard.... :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et merde, y avait boxe hier sur le forum et comme d'hab ça passe super tard.... :hein:



Vi, pis t'as loupé, y avait des stars :

Mohamok Ali
Rocky Rezbalboa
Alphonse halemmy.


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

Bonjour, amis floodeurs, bien dormis?


----------



## MrStone (24 Juin 2005)

bien mais peu :sleep:


Alors y'avait match hier ? Qui c'est qu'a gagné ?


Bah de toutes façons ça m'intéresse pas le pugilat...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (24 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question, lemmy...  Les "", c'est pour préciser au lecteur les passages droles ?





			
				Rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, Lemmy n'est pas "politiquement correct" !
> 
> C'est juste un entrepreneur de morale sans égo, complètement désintéressé, et dénué de toute aigreur. Mais il ne fait jamais de leçon "politiquement correcte", non.
> En tout cas, il ne faut pas lui dire, ça heurte son égo.



C'est signe de vitalité lorsque les nioubs n'ont pas/plus de respect pour les ancêtres du forum

Rezba et Amok, il faudrait voir à mettre plus de   ,"patron, une bière" et "je préfère un calva" - c'est le bar des floodeurs régit par l'alinéa 12 de la charte


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juin 2005)

:sleep:.....je ne lis jamais les pages oubliés du bar des floodeurs....
mais là, je me suis regalé....du spam, de la repartie, toujours l'histoire des filles, du cercle.....

*Enorme...*


----------



## yvos (24 Juin 2005)

yo, ça gaze?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> yo, ça gaze?



oui, on change de thread, mais on croise toujours les meme...


----------



## yvos (24 Juin 2005)

yep, je suis moyen motivé aujourd'hui, mais bon, va falloir s'y mettre..


----------



## rezba (24 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> C'est signe de vitalité lorsque les nioubs n'ont pas/plus de respect pour les ancêtres du forum
> 
> Rezba et Amok, il faudrait voir à mettre plus de   ,"patron, une bière" et "je préfère un calva" - c'est le bar des floodeurs régit par l'alinéa 12 de la charte



Avant d'essayer de me donner des leçons, vérifie tes sources, quand tu cites. La deuxième citation n'est pas d'AmoK. Lemmy m'a fait un scandale pour moins que ça.


----------



## MrStone (24 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Avant d'essayer de me donner des leçons, vérifie tes sources, quand tu cites. La deuxième citation n'est pas d'AmoK. Lemmy m'a fait un scandale pour moins que ça.




Ça calme


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Avant d'essayer de me donner des leçons, vérifie tes sources, quand tu cites. La deuxième citation n'est pas d'AmoK. Lemmy m'a fait un scandale pour moins que ça.



salut........


(attention, la formule ci-dessus est une necessité, une obligation pour poster ici...tu es hors charte sinon...  )


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Coucou !!!

C'est moi !!!

Je viens pour foutre la merde, ça sentira peut être meilleur !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2005)




----------



## Pitch/work/fork (24 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Avant d'essayer de me donner des leçons, vérifie tes sources, quand tu cites. La deuxième citation n'est pas d'AmoK. Lemmy m'a fait un scandale pour moins que ça.



Pile à l'heure Rezba  

Merci de m'avoir fait remarquer cette petite erreur c'est que je suis un nioub - surtout dans la multi-citation, il faut que j'aille regarder le thread ouvert à ce sujet



			
				lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Essayer de me donner des leçons



J'aime bien cet humour


----------



## jahrom (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je viens pour foutre la merde, ça sentira peut être meilleur !!!!



Pour une fois ils ont pas eu besoin de toi...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Semblerait...

Comme quoi y a du progrés dés qu'il n'y a plus de femmes...

Je sens qu'une nouvelle ère s'offre à nous...un peu comme avant...à l'époque ou ça abrasait velu...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Semblerait...
> 
> Comme quoi y a du progrés dés qu'il n'y a plus de femmes...
> 
> Je sens qu'une nouvelle ère s'offre à nous...un peu comme avant...à l'époque ou ça abrasait velu...



arrete, ça me fait des choses.....


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

kikouuuuuuuuuuuu les gens!
big bisoux et pa-patte no-nosse!
bien ou bien?


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Semblerait...
> 
> Comme quoi y a du progrés dés qu'il n'y a plus de femmes...
> 
> Je sens qu'une nouvelle ère s'offre à nous...un peu comme avant...à l'époque ou ça abrasait velu...


Moins fort, elles risquent de rapliquer!


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Semblerait...
> 
> Comme quoi y a du progrés dés qu'il n'y a plus de femmes...
> 
> Je sens qu'une nouvelle ère s'offre à nous...un peu comme avant...à l'époque ou ça abrasait velu...



pitin®, mais tu etais un veteran bougon, te voila vieux (c**) briscard....
Floodeur, va..!...


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> kikouuuuuuuuuuuu les gens!
> big bisoux et pa-patte no-nosse!
> bien ou bien?



T'as pas encore fini le spam inutile et tes expressions debiles ? 

Apparemment non et surtout t'as pas encore capte... :rateau:


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi y a du progrés dés qu'il n'y a plus de femmes...



 :mouais:...mais alors pour abraser velu, comment c'est faire ?????????

...tant de choses m'échappent encore :rose:


----------



## rezba (24 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> lemmy a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, mais tu t'enfonces. C'est plus de la mauvaise manip, c'est de la dyslexie !  Ou de la confusion mentale, qui sait !?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas encore fini le spam inutile et tes expressions debiles ?
> 
> Apparemment non et surtout t'as pas encore capte... :rateau:




salut Angie, ...
dites, a quoi ça sert les blacklist, si vous citez toujours ceux qui sont dedans....


----------



## MrStone (24 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas encore fini le spam inutile et tes expressions debiles ?
> 
> Apparemment non et surtout t'as pas encore capte... :rateau:



Confucius a dit : 
"Quand le sage montre la lune, 
l'idiot regarde le doigt."


Ou bien c'était Lao-Tseu ?


... ou alors -le-purfilsdelasagesse-jambon-cornichon-et-un-picon- ??


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (24 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais tu t'enfonces. C'est plus de la mauvaise manip, c'est de la dyslexie !  Ou de la confusion mentale, qui sait !?



De l'irrespect ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

quand le sage montre sa lune, l'idiot regarde son doigts (et il a raison  )


----------



## N°6 (24 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut Angie, ...
> dites, a quoi ça sert les blacklist, si vous citez toujours ceux qui sont dedans....



Tiens, à propos, quelqu'un pourrait me citer, que je dise bonjour à stook ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut Angie, ...
> dites, a quoi ça sert les blacklist, si vous citez toujours ceux qui sont dedans....


 Une des premieres etapes vers le changement eventuel d'un individu est la prise de conscience de ses problemes... 

On sait jamais  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Confucius a dit :
> "Quand le sage montre la lune,
> l'idiot regarde le doigt."
> 
> ...




ne recommencez pas avec cette expression, là, elle est bien cité, et elle est bien de confucius, qui l'avait reprise d'une expression populaire, legerement differente....

marre des debat sur cette citation....


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut Angie, ...
> dites, a quoi ça sert les blacklist, si vous citez toujours ceux qui sont dedans....


C'est une fonction qui résouderait beaucoup de problèmes et de plaintes de certains/certaines mais bon faut compter sur l'entêtement aussi, voir du masochisme, mais bon...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, à propos, quelqu'un pourrait me citer, que je dise bonjour à stook ?



mais non, t'inquiete, je te lis....:love:....





			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Une des premieres etapes vers le changement eventuel d'un individuel est la prise de conscience de ses problemes...
> 
> On sait jamais  :rateau:




pitin®.........tu petes la forme le matin........
faut decidemment que je me leve plus tot.....c'est fou l'energie deployé le matin....
*J'adore*...:love:....


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est une fonction qui résouderait beaucoup de problèmes et de plaintes de certains/certaines mais bon faut compter sur l'entêtement aussi, voir du masochisme, mais bon...



elle est là pour ça, non...?
(et pour les blagues de poildep, mais meme si il nous lit , il ne fait plus de blague... )


----------



## jahrom (24 Juin 2005)

Dis donc il est pas mal votre logo du cercle !!!

Mais je l'aurais plus vu comme ça :


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## MrStone (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quand le sage montre sa lune, l'idiot regarde son doigts (et il a raison  )



C'était pas "l'idiot sent son doigt" ? 






je suis déjà loin


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais non, t'inquiete, je te lis....:love:....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 J'ose croire en la bonte profonde de l'homme, et qu'il peut toujours revirer vers le bien, que les cas ne sont pas irrecuperables, c'est mon cote trop humaniste... :love:

Je sais que je me leurre vachement parce que certains cas restent malgre tous nos efforts irrecuperables :love:


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas encore fini le spam inutile et tes expressions debiles ?
> 
> Apparemment non et surtout t'as pas encore capte... :rateau:



du spam? tu dois pas savoir ce que c'est, visiblement.renseigne toi mieux!
Des expressions débiles? les choses vaines et inutiles, futiles et insolentes ont leur place au bar.
il a meme été créee pour ça ai-je pu lire.Le second degré, le troisieme degré.voire plus si affinités. 
Enfin ici, c'est toi qui insulte les gens, moi que tu traites de 'débile', de 'lourd'.
enfin si tu traques les choses 'débiles' comme tu le dis si bien, sur ce fil, tu vas te retrouver toute seule a poster.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ne recommencez pas avec cette expression, là, elle est bien cité, et elle est bien de confucius, qui l'avait reprise d'une expression populaire, legerement differente....



Et l'expression populaire (qui déjà parlait de doigt et de lune) c'était :

_Lune qui gratte le soir
Doigt qui pue au matin_

Dsl


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'ose croire en la bonte profonde de l'homme, et qu'il peut toujours revirer vers le bien, que les cas ne sont pas irrecuperables, c'est mon cote trop humaniste... :love:
> 
> Je sais que je me leurre vachement parce que certains cas restent malgre tous nos efforts irrecuperables :love:



Du côté obscur certains reviennent


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> du spam? tu dois pas savoir ce que c'est, visiblement.renseigne toi mieux!
> Des expressions débiles? les choses vaines et inutiles, futiles et insolentes ont leur place au bar.
> il a meme été créee pour ça ai-je pu lire.Le second degré, le troisieme degré.voire plus si affinités.
> Enfin ici, c'est toi qui insulte les gens, moi que tu traites de 'débile', de 'lourd'.
> enfin si tu traques les choses 'débiles' comme tu le dis si bien, sur ce fil, tu vas te retrouver toute seule a poster.


 Entre nous mon coco, t'as pas l'air d'avoir remarque que les autres posteurs de demandaient d'arreter tes messages stupides et depourvus de tout interet reel


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et l'expression populaire (qui déjà parlait de doigt et de lune) c'était :
> 
> _Lune qui gratte le soir
> Doigt qui pue au matin_
> ...



y a des fois.....:love:.....:love:.......


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'ose croire en la bonte profonde de l'homme, et qu'il peut toujours revirer vers le bien, que les cas ne sont pas irrecuperables, c'est mon cote trop humaniste... :love:
> 
> Je sais que je me leurre vachement parce que certains cas restent malgre tous nos efforts irrecuperables :love:



tu es trop bonne, ça te perdra...


----------



## N°6 (24 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais non, t'inquiete, je te lis....:love:....



Cool, je peux t'insulter quand je veux alors ?!


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juin 2005)

bon, je vous laisse, je vais aller voir cet expo de ben, puis manger en ville et apres.......

*fete du vin...* 
ça va faire mal...  


@+


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Cool, je peux t'insulter quand je veux alors ?!




salaud!...


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Entre nous mon coco, t'as pas l'air d'avoir remarque que les autres posteurs de demandaient d'arreter tes messages stupides et depourvus de tout interet reel


combien?
Deux autres posteurs tout au plus, vétérans d'ici qui supportent pas qu'on les vane.
Je le sais par mp.
Renseigne toi mieux.
et alors? ca fait quoi? deux aigris ...
Et c'est quoi l'interet reel des trois quarts des messages qui sont dans le bar, je sens que tu vas me l'expliquer, exemples a l'appui.
je t'écoute!.


----------



## MrStone (24 Juin 2005)

bon vikende toulemonde 

moi je vais aller rôtir dans les boîtes de sardine de la sncf


----------



## N°6 (24 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salaud!...




 Modérateuuuur !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> y a des fois.....:love:.....:love:.......




Quoi, me dis pas que tu n'en n'as jamais fait l'expérience ?


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Modérateuuuur !


laule..
serieux, y'en a vraiment qu'ont pas d'humour.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc il est pas mal votre logo du cercle !!!
> 
> Mais je l'aurais plus vu comme ça :


Brillant !  :love: faudrait juste la racourcir un peu !


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Modérateuuuur !


:modo:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:modo:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> combien?
> Deux autres posteurs tout au plus, vétérans d'ici qui supportent pas qu'on les vane.
> Je le sais par mp.
> Renseigne toi mieux.
> ...


 Poster dans le bar ne te donne pas le droit de poster n'importe quoi, detrompes-toi !!! tu as du etre tres mal informe ! :rateau:

Poster dans le bar implique avant toute chose de respecter les autres posteurs et ensuite d'avoir un minimum de retenues dans tes posts. Et ce n'est pas ton cas.

On ne parrait peut etre pas toujours presents en tant que moderateurs mais cela ne veut pas dire que nous ne voyons pas, nous observons que du contraire et surtout nous recevons les pleintes des autres posteurs 

Et surtout je te conseille de ne pas defier les moderateurs... :rateau:


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

salaud c modérable mais pas la quequette du cercle ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> salaud c modérable mais pas la quequette du cercle ?


la quéquette du cercle est un gag, manifestement et en plus un dessin, qui n'est pas à mon avis pornographique comme en parle la charte, sinon "quéquette" aussi, non ?


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

bon moi j'vais aller bachotter les charte!..


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la quéquette du cercle est un gag, manifestement et en plus un dessin, qui n'est pas à mon avis pornographique comme en parle la charte, sinon "quéquette" aussi, non ?



ah oui zut  :rose:


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bon moi j'vais aller bachotter les charte!..



tu me fileras le lien


----------



## yvos (24 Juin 2005)

tant de monde sur un breton, c'est dur quand même! 

Derennes va se transformer en Dubagne


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tant de monde sur un breton, c'est dur quand même!
> 
> Derennes va se transformer en Dubagne


Pauvre [CENSURE]Derennes[/CENSURE]


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> combien?
> Deux autres posteurs tout au plus, vétérans d'ici qui supportent pas qu'on les vane.
> Je le sais par mp.



Des noms !!!

Nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde !!!


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tant de monde sur un breton, c'est dur quand même!




...nioubi insolent ce n'est une spécialité régionale bretonne que je sache...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ah oui zut  :rose:


si tu veux on peut alerter les modos, mais faudrait être une bonne trentaine minimum pour que ça soit marrant


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la quéquette du cercle est un gag, manifestement et en plus un dessin, qui n'est pas à mon avis pornographique comme en parle la charte, sinon "quéquette" aussi, non ?


Toi tu vas arreter de commettre des PSIR( propos sans interet réels) sinon gare a toi!
Ton taux de Psir pour ce mois ci ,à jeun, avoisine celui d'un comataux étylique!
Le PCB ( produit culturel brut) de tes interventions étant par ailleurs négligeable,
je ne saurais que trop t'encourager à produire des prises de parole raisonnables, sages, décharnés de toutes références à ta rampante et ténébro-ténébrante vie sexuelle, sans quoi frere, nous serons contraints de nous séparer de toi!
BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Des noms !!!
> 
> Nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde !!!



 ....bon ben alors je remets QUEQUETTE  et je rajoute GROOOOSSSSE


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu vas arreter de commettre des PSIR( propos sans interet réels) sinon gare a toi!
> Ton taux de Psir pour ce mois ci ,à jeun, avoisine celui d'un comataux étylique!
> Le PCB ( produit culturel brut) de tes interventions étant par ailleurs négligeable,
> je ne saurais que trop t'encourager à produire des prises de parole raisonnables, sages, décharnés de toutes références à ta rampante et ténébro-ténébrante vie sexuelle, sans quoi frere, nous serons contraints de nous séparer de toi!
> BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU


Retourne lire ta charte, te prends pas pour un modo non plus


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu vas arreter de commettre des PSIR( propos sans interet réels) sinon gare a toi!
> Ton taux de Psir pour ce mois ci ,à jeun, avoisine celui d'un comataux étylique!
> Le PCB ( produit culturel brut) de tes interventions étant par ailleurs négligeable,
> je ne saurais que trop t'encourager à produire des prises de parole raisonnables, sages, décharnés de toutes références à ta rampante et ténébro-ténébrante vie sexuelle, sans quoi frere, nous serons contraints de nous séparer de toi!
> BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU




...aie !


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....bon ben alors je remets QUEQUETTE  et je rajoute GROOOOSSSSE



Et oui, mais non, les grossièretés c'est moi ici...

On était d'accord merde !!!

Amooooooooooooook y m'embête....

Qu'est ce qu'on se marre !!!


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux on peut alerter les modos, mais faudrait être une bonne trentaine minimum pour que ça soit marrant



c une proposition malhonnête????   :love:


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

Bonjour a toutes et tous


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu vas arreter de commettre des PSIR( propos sans interet réels) sinon gare a toi!
> Ton taux de Psir pour ce mois ci ,à jeun, avoisine celui d'un comataux étylique!
> Le PCB ( produit culturel brut) de tes interventions étant par ailleurs négligeable,
> je ne saurais que trop t'encourager à produire des prises de parole raisonnables, sages, décharnés de toutes références à ta rampante et ténébro-ténébrante vie sexuelle, sans quoi frere, nous serons contraints de nous séparer de toi!
> BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU


 SuperMoquette n'est pas Derennes  :rateau: :modo:

SuperMoquette est membre de ce forum depuis beaucoup plus longtemps. SuperMoquette s'est deja fait modere comme tout le monde ici. SuperMoquette respecte la charte. SuperMoquette n'a pas a etre compare a quelqu'un d'autre. SuperMoquette n'a pas de compte a te rendre.

Que ce soit clair.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a toutes et tous



C'est ça ouais...


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux on peut alerter les modos, mais faudrait être une bonne trentaine minimum pour que ça soit marrant


Chiche  
/!\APPEL A LA POPULATION/!\


----------



## N°6 (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> sans quoi frere, nous serons contraints de nous séparer de toi!



derennes est membre du cercle ?


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça ouais...





Ca va ?


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, mais non, les grossièretés c'est moi ici...
> 
> On était d'accord merde !!!



c 'est pô juste..c'est toujours les même qui ont le droit de jouer avec les morceaux les plus interréssants... 
je fais quoi moi ? potiche ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu vas arreter de commettre des PSIR( propos sans interet réels) sinon gare a toi!
> Ton taux de Psir pour ce mois ci ,à jeun, avoisine celui d'un comataux étylique!
> Le PCB ( produit culturel brut) de tes interventions étant par ailleurs négligeable,
> je ne saurais que trop t'encourager à produire des prises de parole raisonnables, sages, décharnés de toutes références à ta rampante et ténébro-ténébrante vie sexuelle, sans quoi frere, nous serons contraints de nous séparer de toi!
> BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU


Mon dieu !


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> c 'est pô juste..c'est toujours les même qui ont le droit de jouer avec les morceaux les plus interréssants...
> je fais quoi moi ? potiche ?



Fait voir ...

Tourne sur toi même...

Pas mal...

Vas y humecte légèrement tes lèvres... voilà...

Fait l'amour avec l'objectif...

Pas mal mon coco...


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu !



si si !!!  il a osé


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> si si !!!  il a osé



Ah ben les gens sont méchants !!!



J'l'ai toujours dit, mais moi on m'écoute jamais...


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu !



Je m'attendais plutôt à un _ my Gode_.


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fait voir ...
> 
> Tourne sur toi même...
> 
> ...




ça me rappelle un film ...Boules up, avec rocco sifredi ....ou alors un autre film avec un photgraphe contorsionniste dedans...mais vieux (le film, pas le photographe)


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a toutes et tous



kikouuuuuuuu!
bien ou .....bien?

Traduction en langage moderé :Bonjour ami, quelle vertu te poind de nous venir rejoindre en ce bar azuré par cette jolie matinée de juillet?


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben les gens sont méchants !!!
> 
> 
> 
> J'l'ai toujours dit, mais moi on m'écoute jamais...



..c'est parce que ttu ne le dis pas avec des gros mots ..dès que tu parles sans gros mots personne pige


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> kikouuuuuuuu!
> bien ou .....bien?
> 
> Traduction en langage moderé :Bonjour ami, quelle vertu te poind de nous venir rejoindre en ce bar azuré par cette jolie matinée de juillet?


Juillet


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..c'est parce que ttu ne le dis pas avec des gros mots ..dès que tu parles sans gros mots personne pige



Tu crois...

Bon, j'suis excité comme une puce moi..

Derennes !!!

Va mettre ta cagoule en skaï, on va jouer à la crampe !:love:


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> kikouuuuuuuu!
> bien ou .....bien?
> 
> Traduction en langage moderé :Bonjour ami, quelle vertu te poind de nous venir rejoindre en ce bar azuré par cette jolie matinée de juillet?




Non cher ami le bien ou bien est dépassé   . On dit a présent , " wech , gros ca va " ?


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> kikouuuuuuuu!
> bien ou .....bien?
> 
> Traduction en langage moderé :Bonjour ami, quelle vertu te poind de nous venir rejoindre en ce bar azuré par cette jolie matinée de juillet?



...non rien !


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu !


je me félicite de la vertu qu'a produit mon discours sur toi,fere.
il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça tu n'aurais pas dit mon 'dieu' mais 'my god' tout penetré par l'esprit subversif d'un érotomane en rut que tu étais!.


----------



## yvos (24 Juin 2005)

ça cogne ici, c'est pourtant tellement sympa de se dire bonjour, se raconter la météo, tout ça...


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Derennes !!!
> 
> Va mettre ta cagoule en skaï, on va jouer à la crampe !:love:



voilàààààà !!!!!  là c'est vraiment toi   
vazi mon sonny abrase le breton !!!! kssss kssss


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça tu n'aurais pas dit mon 'dieu' mais 'my god' .



euuuuh déjà fait


----------



## yvos (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tout penetré par l'esprit subversif d'un érotomane en rut que tu étais!.


 
tu vas arrêter tes cochonnneries? sors de là, manant!


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

Oula ça kill dur ici


----------



## NED (24 Juin 2005)

Y'a du café dans ce bar?


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

diablo ta signature elle dit nimporte quoi ... le site il est pas incompatible window mais mac ...


bonjour ici


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2005)

'lut maiwen


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois...
> 
> Bon, j'suis excité comme une puce moi..
> 
> ...



vous en rêvez... Chibre-d'acier© le fait...   

c'est beau parfois un teckel finalement... :rateau:


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

au revoir ailleurs!


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> diablo ta signature elle dit nimporte quoi ... le site il est pas incompatible window mais mac ...
> 
> 
> bonjour ici



Mais c'est cette petite carne de maiwen qui vient ramener sa petite fraise de carros...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> diablo ta signature elle dit nimporte quoi ... le site il est pas incompatible window mais mac ...


houla


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> vous en rêvez... Chibre-d'acier© le fait...
> 
> c'est beau parfois un teckel finalement... :rateau:



chibre d'acier?...chez nous on dit plutot 'vit d'ane glaireux'!mais bon, on est des paillards hein..pas des sacristains!


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

bonjour papy gékat , vieille carne  et sm ... quoi ? ... c'est à moi que tu parles ? vas-y exprime-toi !


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est cette petite carne de maiwen qui vient ramener sa petite fraise de carros...


une fraise?..moi ,enfin selon mon experience ca ressemble plutot a une groseille ou une myrtille...
mouah ah ah ah!


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> une fraise?..moi ,enfin selon mon experience ca ressemble plutot a une groseille ou une myrtille...
> mouah ah ah ah!


quand tu parles d'expérience, tu parles de ce qui te tient lieu de cerveau ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

ça abrase velu..


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

Il y a du fight ici !


----------



## Universe player (24 Juin 2005)

franswa, maiwen, diablo..et tous ceux que j'oublie
comment ca va bien les floodeurs ?


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça abrase velu..


velu ? ... ah non ... moi ça va là-dessus ...


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

Ca va bien et toi ?


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> franswa, maiwen, diablo..et tous ceux que j'oublie
> comment ca va bien les floodeurs ?


et si ça va pas bien on fait comment ? ...


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

putain! je parle de fruits des bois et j'me fais insulter! 
Trop fous les gens ici!...


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et si ça va pas bien on fait comment ? ...




On relativise et on se dis que demain tout ira mieux


----------



## Universe player (24 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca va bien et toi ?


 
Ben il y a encore du soleil chez moi donc pour l'instant ca va...


----------



## Universe player (24 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On relativise et on se dis que demain tout ira mieux


 
et on se dit qu'il n y a pas de probleme, il n'y a que des solutions


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

Chez moi aussi et il fait 30°c a mon balcon


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

Salut tout le monde


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi aussi et il fait 30°c a mon balcon


et sinon ,la santé ? la forme?


----------



## Universe player (24 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi aussi et il fait 30°c a mon balcon


 
moi perso je prefere pas savoir.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> putain! je parle de fruits des bois et j'me fais insulter!
> Trop fous les gens ici!...


 Ca ne t'inviterait pas a te poser des questions sur tes attitudes ? 

Y a pas de fumee sans feu


----------



## Universe player (24 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde


 
Salut Fab


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tant de monde sur un breton, c'est dur quand même!
> 
> Derennes va se transformer en Dubagne



Un breton ? J'ai du mal à le croire ! Avec son pseudo, je pensais que c'était un  lapon


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> franswa, maiwen, diablo..et tous ceux que j'oublie
> comment ca va bien les floodeurs ?



Tu m'oublieras pas 2 fois...


----------



## Universe player (24 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne t'inviterait pas a te poser des questions sur tes attitudes ?
> 
> Y a pas de fumee sans feu


 
  Modern__Thing


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

ok c'est compris!..j'vais aller en pélérinage à ouille-ouille-ouille-les-mines en faisant le poirier.


----------



## Universe player (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'oublieras pas 2 fois...


 
ah oui salut sonny 
désolé y a tellement de monde et je vous connais pas tous encore...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde


'Jour Fab'môssieur


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Modern__Thing



Tu serais pas ce qu'on apelle un  fayot hors catégorie toi?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 'Jour Fab'môssieur



C'est quand les résulats?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Y en a...


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

Bon apetit, floodeur du midi


----------



## jahrom (24 Juin 2005)

Amok et Lemmy ont ouvert le bal cette nuit... magnifique !!!


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand les résulats?


le 4 juillet


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Juin 2005)

les floodeurs!
Alors, ça abrase dur?


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs!
> Alors, ça abrase dur?


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs!
> Alors, ça abrase dur?


c'est mal de reprendre les expressions de sonnymôssieur    :hein:


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs!
> Alors, ça abrase dur?



nan..moi on m'a déja découpé le col de ma chemise blanche...j'attend mon verre de whisky.


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est mal de reprendre les expressions de sonnymôssieur  :hein:


 
C'est vrai que c'est à la base une expression d'un certain SO...Y mais elle est tombée dans le domaine public depuis quelque temps... 

J'ai vu que tu t'y ai mis aussi, à l'abrasion...


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> nan..moi on m'a déja découpé le col de ma chemise blanche...j'attend mon verre de whisky.


 
T'as pas pris un chouchen plutot...   
Non, je deconne! reste encore u npeu, t'es marrant


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>


 Salut 
ca va bien par ce beau soleil d'été?


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> ca va bien par ce beau soleil d'été?


La chaleur du soleil envahit la maison, mon imac fond sur place mais ça va


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> ca va bien par ce beau soleil d'été?


Tiens tu me devais des points disco toi   non, je déconne hé mais t'es bientôt un accro


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est à la base une expression d'un certain SO...Y mais elle est tombée dans le domaine public depuis quelque temps...
> 
> J'ai vu que tu t'y ai mis aussi, à l'abrasion...


ça va lui faire plaisir ça , le coup du domaine public ...


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

tain j'm'étais endormi..
dingue ça!


----------



## uranium (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tain j'm'étais endormi..
> dingue ça!



Hallucinant, même


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tain j'm'étais endormi..


Recommence c'était si bon!


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> Hallucinant, même


Tiens un breton :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Juin 2005)

Saloperie de machine qui fait rien que m'embeter a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à 222diablo222.


Désolé


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens un breton :rateau:



T'es d'ou toi? du poitevin je p'arie.
Trop fou les gens, vous etes breton..bah les gens ils vous apellent..le breton!...
Trop d'écrivains se font chier a trifouiller la complexité de l'ame humaine..depuis au moins les cavernes.


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> T'es d'ou toi*? du poitevin je p'arie.
> Trop fou les gens, vous etes breton..bah les gens ils vous apellent..le breton!...
> Trop d'écrivains se font chier a trifouiller la complexité de l'ame humaine..depuis au moins les cavernes.


Je confirme.




*Banlieue parigotenne


----------



## uranium (24 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens un breton :rateau:




Vive la Bretagne...


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> Vive la Bretagne...


[...]


----------



## madlen (24 Juin 2005)

Ouuiiiiiiiiiii  

Ma copine m'a ramené un iPod mini silver 6g avec iTrip mini    
ça marche trop bien   :love:

ps: elle était a NY...


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé


Bataille! 


			
				La discothèque de M£®d¤ a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à le_magi61.


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Ouuiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> Ma copine m'a ramené un iPod mini silver 6g avec iTrip mini
> ça marche trop bien   :love:



comme quoi les femmes ca peut servir a quelque chose, au final.


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> comme quoi les femmes ca peut servir a quelque chose, au final.


Voilà, tu gardes cet humour la pour tout le temps


----------



## madlen (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> comme quoi les femmes ca peut servir a quelque chose, au final.




 loOOool   

malin de dire des chose pareil, tu vas te mettre les macgéennes sur le dos toi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2005)

*Le prochain qui cite*
un message de Derennes, il file sur ma liste d'ignorés.


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> loOOool
> 
> malin de dire des chose pareil, tu vas te mettre le macgéenne sur le dos toi



c'est déja fait !


----------



## NED (24 Juin 2005)

Breiz & GRD powaaaaa !!!


----------



## madlen (24 Juin 2005)

offf, pardon gourou d'opérette :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le prochain qui cite*
> un message de Derennes, il file sur ma liste d'ignorés.


 :love:


----------



## Franswa (24 Juin 2005)

Je pars en week end à la playa :love: Mais je passe faire un tit coucou avant de partir


----------



## madlen (24 Juin 2005)

N'oublie pas ta crème solaire...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je pars en week end à la playa :love: Mais je passe faire un tit coucou avant de partir


bon week-end


----------



## Franswa (24 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon week-end


 Toi aussi Maiwen :love:

PS : J'oublierais pas ma crème... mais j'ai l'impression que le soleil sera timide...


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

ralala..vivement l'aes du moi de juillet tiens!...
j'espere qu'il pleuvra pas .


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

:love: rhaaaaaa !!!! ce petit bain du midi était un délice   
j'ai raté quoi ?


----------



## Franswa (24 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :love: rhaaaaaa !!!! ce petit bain du midi était un délice
> j'ai raté quoi ?


 Rien...  :love: Tu me donnes envie là :love:


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Rien...  :love: Tu me donnes envie là :love:




 rhôôôôô !!!!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2005)

:rose:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :love: rhaaaaaa !!!! ce petit bain du midi était un délice
> j'ai raté quoi ?



1. t'as rien, mais vraiment RIEN raté 

2. arrête de nous faire envie avec ton petit bain du midi


----------



## Franswa (24 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> rhôôôôô !!!!!!!!


 Envie d'aller me baigner :love:

D'ailleurs là je pars


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Envie d'aller me baigner :love:
> 
> D'ailleurs là je pars



ah !? bon...
ben bonne baignade alors


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

ou ai-je mis mon séchoir a cheveux!...
j'arrive plus a le retrouver!...


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je bois trop de café.
> J'écoute de la musique trop fort.
> Un vrai rebelle.
> _Un peu comme James Dean, voyez ?_
> ...



...guirlandes de nouel en été ça doit tenir chaud.....je compatis...
garçon un 102 grand verre !!! sans glace !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2005)

*Roberto*
tu peux aussi rajouter un doigt (deux) de Bailey's dans le café

Excellent


----------



## madlen (24 Juin 2005)

Bien moi j'aurrais bien la 356 cabriolet à James dean...
Je fais moins le malin dans mon coupé noir sans clim


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

pa-patte les gens!
vla le bogosse qui gare sa porsche sur vos parterres de rosiers!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Baerk !
> 
> :sick:
> Pourquoi pas de la Suze© ou du Get27©, tant que t'y es ???!!
> ...





*Je maintiens que le bailey's dans le café c'est bon*
mais ceci dit et pour le reste (hormis la Chevy machin que je remplacerais avantageusement à mon sens par un Combi split VW pick up) concenant ta pure propostion absolument alléchante, je suis "ton homme".  

Avec même un peu de chance, on arrive à y coincer une piscinette gonflable pour décapsuler et déblatérer comme des chameaux à regarder les étoiles dans le ciel en barbotant et ce s'ra reparti comme en quarante :love:


----------



## madlen (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'était un spyder 550 avant qu'il en fasse un modèle réduit !
> :casse:



Aaaaa, pardon !

Dis donc t'est un connaisseur Roberto  
Elle m'irai très bien, elle a l'air un peu plus sportive
que la 356   :love:


----------



## madlen (24 Juin 2005)

un vrai aspirateur a gonzzesse cette porsche :rose:


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

kikouuuuuuuu les zens!
tain c'est lamentable j'ai un quarté + de modo qui me boulent rouge alors que j'ai rien dit et plus fort, j'étais meme pas là!.
j'avais cinquante malheureux petits points de réput auxquels je m'accrochais tant bien que mal et les voici réduit a vingt!.
c'est petit la maniere d'agir de certain...tres petit...


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *P... de b... !*
> _Une piscine gonflable à l'arrière d'un pick-up_, voilà une idée comme je les aime !
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...


t'es sur que ca va bien toi? ou alors c'est moi...


----------



## semac (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'es sur que ca va bien toi? ou alors c'est moi...


et bien ça doit être toi ami Rennais, car lui il est dans son état normal


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est petit la maniere d'agir de certain...tres petit...




C'est petit la façon de certains de poster [ou flooder plutôt], très petit


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

C'est petit de louper un smiley à ton âge


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est petit la façon de certains de poster [ou flooder plutôt], très petit :rolleyess:



putain mais c'est bon! lachez moi!...j'peux plus dire dire zob sans avoir le GIGN qui tambourine a ma porte ou quoi!...c'est les nouvelles lois de Sarkozizi?
mouah ah ah ah!


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est petit de louper un smiley à ton âge


 Oussa ?  :love:


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> kikouuuuuuuu les zens!
> tain c'est lamentable j'ai un quarté + de modo qui me boulent rouge alors que j'ai rien dit et plus fort, j'étais meme pas là!.
> j'avais cinquante malheureux petits points de réput auxquels je m'accrochais tant bien que mal et les voici réduit a vingt!.
> c'est petit la maniere d'agir de certain...tres petit...



...oui la vie au bar est dure...et les modos sont pas des tendres....ils ont fait les rades sordides des débuts des forums, ont bu des bibines infâmes distillées par des apprentis bouilleurs...alors ils sont chatouilleux.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> putain mais c'est bon! lachez moi!...j'peux plus dire dire zob sans avoir le GIGN qui tambourine a ma porte ou quoi!...c'est les nouvelles lois de Sarkozizi?
> mouah ah ah ah!


 Non, c'est le squad anti-pollution des threads


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

il m'a dit qu'il aimait le rouge ... fait pas venir se plaindre après ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> kikouuuuuuuu les zens!
> tain c'est lamentable j'ai un quarté + de modo qui me boulent rouge alors que j'ai rien dit et plus fort, j'étais meme pas là!.
> j'avais cinquante malheureux petits points de réput auxquels je m'accrochais tant bien que mal et les voici réduit a vingt!.
> c'est petit la maniere d'agir de certain...tres petit...



T'inquiète, ça va encore baisser...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

la chose a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à derennes.



zut alors


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

tain ,on en veut trop à ma couane ici...on me laisse pas souffler!...on tagge ma boite aux lettres..on me menace de jury populaire..de goulag je ne sais ou!...
et pire que tout, on traite ma gomorhéenne prose de pollution!...
y'a pas d'respect ici!


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> zut alors


Attend j'vais le faire pour toi   ça va faire comme sm a l'envers va y avoir "derennes n'a tellement pas d'amis que son compte va être effacé, bonne chose  " :love:


----------



## jahrom (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas d'respect ici!



C'est le monde à l'envers...


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

Discothèque argh a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à derennes.


Et m****!


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Attend j'vais le faire pour toi   ça va faire comme sm a l'envers va y avoir derennes n'a telement pas d'amis que son compte va être effacé, bonne chose   :love:


t'es la réincarnation de jean roucas toi!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> à l'envers...


toujours à parler cul l'jahrom


----------



## jahrom (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toujours à parler cul l'jahrom



Merde pour une fois que y avait pas de connotation...:rateau:
C'est pitêtre le post exception confirmant la règle...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas d'respect ici!



Je crois avoir déjà dit que j'aimais pas le mot respect... ça fait banlieue..

Là, je me vois dans l'obligation de te recadrer...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je crois avoir déjà dit que j'aimais pas le mot respect... ça fait banlieue..
> 
> Là, je me vois dans l'obligation de te recadrer...


tu utilises quoi pour le recadrer ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ma s½ur a perdu les eaux !
> *Le n'veu arriiiiiive !!!*
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...



Des excuses ... Toujours des excuses !    :love: :love:

 Tout le monde !


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ma s½ur a perdu les eaux !
> *Le n'veu arriiiiiive !!!*
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...


:')  :love:   

arrête de sautiller partout comme ça


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu utilises quoi pour le recadrer ?


La fonction QUOTE


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je crois avoir déjà dit que j'aimais pas le mot respect... ça fait banlieue..
> 
> Là, je me vois dans l'obligation de te recadrer...



pardon mon maitre!
je veillerais a ce que cela ne se reproduise plus.
j'ai fait allégeance a ta couronne dans la foret de saint glinglin autrefois et crois moi bien que fidele a mon serment je t'honorerais ou je périrai.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> je t'honorerais ou je périrai.



Si tu commençais tout de suite par la deuxième option?


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> je t'honorerais ou je périrai.


Tapez 1 ou 2


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si tu commençais tout de suite par la deuxième option?




bon lui avec ses manieres délatrices et son humour de superette il me saoule!..

>>>>>>>>>>>VOUS AVEZ ÉTÉ IGNORÉ PAR GAEL <<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> >>>>>>>>>>>VOUS AVEZ ÉTÉ IGNORÉ PAR GAEL <<<<<<<<<<<<


Quelle chance!


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bon lui avec ses manieres délatrices et son humour de superette il me saoule!..
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>VOUS AVEZ ÉTÉ IGNORÉ PAR GAEL <<<<<<<<<<<<



Un humour de superette... Elle est bonne... Tu viens de lire un de tes posts?


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

[...]


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

Cause lui pas du bar tout de suite


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Faire la vaisselle*
> est une activité dont les vertus calmantes sont particulièrement adaptées à mon impatience fraternelle à savoir venir au monde mon sang-mélé de p'tit neveu...
> :love:  :love:



Calme toi et respire par le nez Roberto...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Faire la vaisselle*
> est une activité dont les vertus calmantes sont particulièrement adaptées à mon impatience fraternelle à savoir venir au monde mon sang-mélé de p'tit neveu...
> :love:  :love:


pour tromper ton impatience, tu n'as qu'a lui faire un joli dessin dédicacé qu'il ( enfin pas vraiment "il" ) accrochera au dessus de son "lit"    :love:


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Faire la vaisselle*
> est une activité dont les vertus calmantes sont particulièrement adaptées à mon impatience fraternelle à savoir venir au monde mon sang-mélé de p'tit neveu...


un sang melé? 'cest quoi ça? melé avec quoi? bizarre les gens ici!..


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

mdrrrr...un dessin...c'est cul-cul-la-praline.. j'trouve...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce truc.
> :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce truc.
> :love:


 C'est toi que j'ai envie de citer Roberto :love: pour cette sagesse  

Mais si ça continue à si bon rythme, ça ne sera peut être bientôt plus nécessaire de masquer les âneries ...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

[mode mouton]Ce message est masqué car derennes est sur votre liste d'ignorés.[/mode mouton]

c'est cool ça fait plus de place sur la page


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2005)

Merde j'ai un examen de passage en math


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Merde j'ai un examen de passage en math


alors merde


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi que j'ai envie de citer Roberto :love: pour cette sagesse
> 
> Mais si ça continue à si bon rythme, ça ne sera peut être bientôt plus nécessaire de masquer les âneries ...



Ah...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce truc.
> :love:



Y a mieux...

Eteindre l'ordi ou aller ailleur.

Il est naif de croire que que sur le forum les proportions sont différentes de la vraie vie.

Y a des mous, des nases, des facho de droite, mais aussi de trés nombreux fachos de gauche, y a des mecs sympas, des gens mesurés, des types interessants, des léches bottes, des mecs qui défendent les filles comme à la maternelle (sauf que là y a pas d'attaque...), y a un peu de tout.

C'est probablement ça qui fait que c'est pas mal...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Maintenant continuez à vous ignorez les uns les autres...

Moi je ramasse la donne...


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a des mous, des nases, des facho de droite, mais aussi de trés nombreux fachos de gauche, y a des mecs sympas, des gens mesurés, des types interessants, des léches bottes, des mecs qui défendent les filles comme à la maternelle (sauf que là y a pas d'attaque...), y a un peu de tout.


 :love:   
et ceux qui font la loi :modo:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce truc.
> :love:




*Ah tiens ?*
à toi aussi ça te le fait ?



Tiens au fait, qui n'a pas encore blacklisté Derennes ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> et ceux qui font la loi :modo:



Il en faut, et encore une fois, ici comme ailleur le pouvoir ne se donne pas il se prend...

Si tu veux la biblio demande à Krystof.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah tiens ?*
> à toi aussi ça te le fait ?
> 
> 
> ...



Moi.

J'ai pas le temps, car je me fais beaucoup traiter de facho par Mp, et ça me prend pas mal de temps.

Mais je crois que ça va se tasser là.

De plus je vois pas de vraie raison de le blacklister.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> De plus je vois pas de vraie raison de le blacklister.



*De ta part*
ça ne m'étonne pas du tout en fait


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *De ta part*
> ça ne m'étonne pas du tout en fait



Il est pas plus con qu'un autre...
Vraiment...


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2005)

derennes


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je crois avoir déjà dit que j'aimais pas le mot respect... ça fait banlieue..




  :mouais:


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi que j'ai envie de citer Roberto :love: pour cette sagesse
> 
> Mais si ça continue à si bon rythme, ça ne sera peut être bientôt plus nécessaire de masquer les âneries ...



tu sais quoi? j'crois que j'taime!...si si si!...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



Pas de MP...
merci.


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas de MP...
> merci.




C'est toi qui a commencé !


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si je fumais je fumerais.


voila un post interessant qui prend la moitié d'une page!
ah ah ah ah!
nespa brigitte fontaine de kékéland?


----------



## jahrom (24 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Tiens au fait, qui n'a pas encore blacklisté Derennes ?



Moi je l'ai pas Blacklisté.
Comme l'a dit Sonny il est aussi con que certains, à la différence que lui ne se prend pas pour quelqu'un d'intelligent...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juin 2005)

Moi non plus ...  Après j'arrive plus à suivre :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *filez-moi*
> mes mitaines et un sac de boxe suspendu tournoyant à sa chaîne.
> Que je le bastonne sèchement bien fort pour me calmer.
> 
> ...



Abîme pas tes si précieuses mimines va !    :love:


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

mdr...t'as raison j'suis pas intelligent!..
les gens veulent de l'intelligence?
j'vais poster désormais 'intelligent'.
on va parler de l'atomisme chez démocrite cette semaine et de l'anti-oedipe de deleuze.
mais j'suis pas sur que j'trouverais du répondant ici...mdr


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l'ai pas Blacklisté.
> Comme l'a dit Sonny il est aussi con que certains, à la différence que lui ne se prend pas pour quelqu'un d'intelligent...




Citer du Sonny comme ça, je trouve ça tellement émouvant, tellement plein de sagesse, de véritude et tout le tralala que j'en chiale putain...


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l'ai pas Blacklisté.
> Comme l'a dit Sonny il est aussi con que certains, à la différence que lui ne se prend pas pour quelqu'un d'intelligent...


t'es qui pour préjuger de l'intelligence des gens a distance toi?...serieux, tu t'crois dans un clip, toi,non?
et ici etre intelligent c'est pas le propos.
et si tu veux t'enrichir l'esprit,vas dans une bibliotheque, pas ici.
alors akchieune!


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> mdr...t'as raison j'suis pas intelligent!..
> les gens veulent de l'intelligence?
> j'vais poster désormais 'intelligent'.
> on va parler de l'atomisme chez démocrite cette semaine et de l'anti-oedipe de deleuze.
> mais j'suis pas sur que j'trouverais du répondant ici...mdr




T'inquiètes je suis là, on pourrait même parler moteur 2 temps si on est bien chaud, t'as l'air bien calé en mécanique après tout


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

aussi ouais...!
trop fous les gens!


----------



## jahrom (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'es qui pour préjuger de l'intelligence des gens a distance toi?...serieux, tu t'crois dans un clip, toi,non?
> et ici etre intelligent c'est pas le propos.
> et si tu veux t'enrichir l'esprit,vas dans une bibliotheque, pas ici.
> alors akchieune!



Je retire ce que j'ai dit... il est très con...:mouais:



Sacré derennes


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2005)

*Si je n'avais pas blacklisté Derennes*
et pour alimenter un peu la discussion, je serais pour le moins très intéressé qu'il m'explique l'intérêt de tous ces messages où visiblement le seul effet recherché est de provoquer pour jouer l'épiphénomène.

Je ne suis pas contre la provocation, loin de là, tout réside dans l'art et la manière de le faire. 
La provoc' frontale, désolé, mais c'est non.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si je n'avais pas blacklisté Derennes*
> et pour alimenter un peu la discussion, je serais pour le moins très intéressé qu'il m'explique l'intérêt de tous ces messages où visiblement le seul effet recherché est de provoquer pour jouer l'épiphénomène.
> 
> Je ne suis pas contre la provocation, loin de là, tout réside dans l'art et la manière de le faire.
> La provoc' frontale, désolé, mais c'est non.


la provoc frontale est apparement un problème de moyen mis à disposition


----------



## jahrom (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'es qui pour préjuger de l'intelligence des gens a distance toi?



On associe souvent l'intelligence à la capacité d'adaptation, or la on est tous d'accord sur le fait que c'est pas ton fort...:mouais:



			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> ...serieux, tu t'crois dans un clip, toi,non?
> et ici etre intelligent c'est pas le propos.



Il y a faire le con et être con... Ici on fait les cons...



			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> et si tu veux t'enrichir l'esprit,vas dans une bibliotheque, pas ici.
> alors akchieune!



Une bibliothèque est un endroit ou l'on trouve toutes sortes d'informations mais aussi des romans et des BD... Je trouve tout cela aussi sur ce forum...


----------



## toys (24 Juin 2005)

salut les floodeurs je sait pas comment vous allez mais ici s'est siatique et mal de crane


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si je n'avais pas blacklisté Derennes*
> et pour alimenter un peu la discussion, je serais pour le moins très intéressé qu'il m'explique l'intérêt de tous ces messages où visiblement le seul effet recherché est de provoquer pour jouer l'épiphénomène.




Bah Sonnyboy aussi nan ?


----------



## jahrom (24 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah Sonnyboy aussi nan ?




Sauf que sonny est drôle............parfois.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Citer du Sonny comme ça, je trouve ça tellement émouvant, tellement plein de sagesse, de véritude et tout le tralala que j'en chiale putain...



Trou duc !


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> 21:14.
> _Je dois être lumineux dans le noir tellement chuis nerveux._



ça va pas mieux mon pov robinet...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trou duc !



Où ça ? Où ça ?


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que sonny est drôle............parfois.




Ouai c'est vrai, ça lui arrive parfois, je m'en réjouis d'ailleurs


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Où ça ? Où ça ?




C'est OQP déjà désolé  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Où ça ? Où ça ?



Cochonne va...


----------



## Xman (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cochonne



c'est le féminin de 



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trou duc !


 ?


----------



## Xman (24 Juin 2005)

Ceci dit, je pense qu'il y a aussi des filles "trou duc", car cochonne, ça se mérite !


----------



## Xman (24 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> ça se mérite !



T'as raison Xman


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Ouh là...

Les gars vous mettez les pieds sur un terrain miné...


----------



## Xman (24 Juin 2005)

Quoique....


----------



## jahrom (24 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison Xman



tu pratiques l'autoflagelation aussi ?


----------



## Xman (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> terrain miné...



De quoi ? 

à moinse    que tu ais voulu dire minet...


----------



## Xman (24 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> tu pratiques l'autoflagelation aussi ?



C'est la meilleure   au moins je sais où ça me fait plaisir.


----------



## Xman (24 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> tu pratiques l'autoflagelation aussi ?



Et l'autofloude


----------



## Xman (24 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> tu pratiques l'autoflagelation aussi ?



ouais...16 ans de mariage :sleep:


----------



## Xman (24 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> ouais...16 ans de mariage :sleep:



Enfin...pour reciter mon idole : "où sont les femmes ? "


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juin 2005)

hello


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juin 2005)

rock n roll attitude :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> hello



 Hello.


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juin 2005)

quoi de neuf en ce soir?


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juin 2005)

floof flllog flloff fllllloooood


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> rock n roll attitude :rateau:



 Quelle pêche!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Hello.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> quoi de neuf en ce soir?



 Je ne pourrai peut-être pas faire l'ouverture du bar de la nuit, ce soir. 
 Et toi?


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pourrai peut-être pas faire l'ouverture du bar de la nuit, ce soir.
> Et toi?


  comment se fait il?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> comment se fait il?


J'ai plein de trucs à faire.
Tu seras là, à 0h00?


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plein de trucs à faire.
> Tu seras là, à 0h00?


je sais pas ...


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas ...



 Avec de la chance, l'un de nous sera là.
 Et dans le cas contraire, le bar ouvrira plus tard. 
 En tout cas, je passerai au moins y faire un tour.


----------



## bouilla (24 Juin 2005)

Question existentielle en effet...


----------



## bouilla (24 Juin 2005)

Qui est de garde cette nuit ¿¿¿


----------



## bouilla (24 Juin 2005)

Moi je peux pas, j'ai piscine


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Moi je peux pas, j'ai piscine




Tu apprends le crowl ?


----------



## toys (24 Juin 2005)

coucou la flood qui qui vas bien


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui se passe  !!!!!!!


 Et on boit quoi ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juin 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et on boit quoi ?



Guinness bien sûr !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2005)

et il ferme quand ce thread à la con


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2005)

ah bah non je viens juste d'arriver... :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juin 2005)

Ah ouais ça faisait un moment même !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ah bah non je viens juste d'arriver... :mouais:



tu as retrouvé l'adresse ?


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2005)

ch'ui con ! c'était .com


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et il ferme quand ce thread à la con


demande aux gens qui ont besoin de reconnaissance sur ce forum


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2005)

*tiens*
c'est aussi rare que suprenant

ça ne ressemble pas à une réunion de nioubies prépubères pour une fois par ici


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *tiens*
> c'est aussi rare que suprenant
> 
> ça ne ressemble pas à une réunion de nioubies prépubères pour une fois par ici


juju pavalas a montré l'exemple


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2005)

*Bon, j'ai de plus en plus*
de saloperies d'insectes qui viennent se coller  sur mon écran, ça devient pénible...


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, j'ai de plus en plus*
> de saloperies d'insectes qui viennent se coller  sur mon écran, ça devient pénible...



hey, l'extralucide, t'aurais pas pris mon nom pour le zinc de ton pmu favori par hasard?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, j'ai de plus en plus*
> de saloperies d'insectes qui viennent se coller  sur mon écran, ça devient pénible...



 BBBzzzzzzzzz!!!...    




			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> tiens
> c'est aussi rare que suprenant
> 
> ça ne ressemble pas à une réunion de nioubies prépubères pour une fois par ici




 Tous les newbies ne sont pas forcément prépubères... Loin de là!... 
 Ma puberté, c'est déjà une histoire assez ancienne...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> demande aux gens qui ont besoin de reconnaissance sur ce forum



 Je trouve ça touchant, ce que tu dis. 
 Sérieusement.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juin 2005)

Bonne nuit les floodeurs!...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

une fois n'est pas coutume, on dirait que le premier flood du matin, est pour moi....

et avec l'indispensable:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Y a personne le matin ici !....c'est pour ça que je me leve pas...
bon, je vais me coucher puisque c'est comme ça....!

:sleep:.....:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Modérateuuuur !



tu sais ou les trouver, non....?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

excellent....   
j'ai recu un coup de boule force 3.....et je me dis, c'est qui ce nioube qui me boule ...?
et c'etait qui...?

*SM....* ....  
toi qui te moquait de Naas car il ne boulait qu'a 6....

bon, @+


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> excellent....
> j'ai recu un coup de boule force 3.....et je me dis, c'est qui ce nioube qui me boule ...?
> et c'etait qui...?
> 
> ...



Mais t'as pas fini ton bordel, ce matin, c'est samedi, on a grasse mat', nous !


----------



## Xman (25 Juin 2005)

Effectivement... je dirais même : post...



			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> prépubères


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Bien le bonjour


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonjour


 Un café?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Un café?



très serré avec deux sucres, siouplait


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> très serré avec deux sucres, siouplait


Voilà missié Lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà missié Lemmy



 

c'est parfait: sur une terrasse avec un petit vent encore pas trop chaud...   

m'ci


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est parfait: sur une terrasse avec un petit vent encore pas trop chaud...
> 
> m'ci






 
Un ventilateur pas cher


----------



## twk (25 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Un ventilateur pas cher



Ca c'est le luxe suprême  imaginez une climatisation a base de ventilo de mac  ça fait cher l'air frais quand même


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2005)

Apéro & BBQ time  :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est le luxe suprême  imaginez une climatisation a base de ventilo de mac  ça fait cher l'air frais quand même


ça donne ça:


----------



## twk (25 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> ça donne ça:



En même temps quand tu as ça tu ne t'occupe pas de l'air frais  faut savoir faire des choix


----------



## Gregg (25 Juin 2005)

Salut les floodeurs !!!!!!!!


----------



## twk (25 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut les floodeurs !!!!!!!!



Non non non ^^ un vrai floodeur aurait tout simplement dit "Salut"


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut les floodeurs !!!!!!!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Non non non ^^ un vrai floodeur aurait tout simplement dit "Salut"


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

tain c calme ici!...


----------



## kisco (25 Juin 2005)

Hihu Balibu !  :love:


----------



## Xman (25 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tain c calme ici!...



Non, ...c'était


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Non, ...c'était


ca va el 'chtimi?
ta v'nu faire une duckasse ici a s 'bar?


----------



## Xman (25 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ca va el 'chtimi?
> ta v'nu faire une duckasse ici a s 'bar?



Non : la ducasse.... quoi... d'ailleurs

Bien triste ce bar... si encore il y avait des entraineuses....

Et comme t'es pas de Saint Claude...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement... je dirais même : post...




...........


----------



## iMax (25 Juin 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Hihu Balibu !  :love:





C'est faux, c'est "Hi hu Bidibu"


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...........


----------



## kisco (25 Juin 2005)




----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Juin 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 

Qui parle d'ennuis?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

effectivement, c'est mort.....


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, c'est mort.....


Dès que les filles sont pas là...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Dès que les filles sont pas là...



en plus c'est Samedi....


----------



## Xman (25 Juin 2005)

Bon....c'est l'heure...


----------



## Xman (25 Juin 2005)

...de boire une bière.


----------



## Xman (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>




  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

c'est pas toi, qui me parlait de post prepubere......
alors qu'il s'agissait d'un MPQC.....


----------



## Xman (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas toi, qui me parlait de post prepubere......
> alors qu'il s'agissait d'un MPQC.....



Non ! j'disais que certain posteurs, n'étaient pas pré-pubères mais post-prépubaires  et je pensais pas à toi.... susceptible va !!
 

par contre, pour une fois j'avoue ma faiblesse... MPQC ???
Message Posté Qu'est Con ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Non ! j'disais que certain posteurs, n'étaient pas pré-pubères mais post-prépubaires  et je pensais pas à toi.... susceptible va !!
> 
> 
> par contre, pour une fois j'avoue ma faiblesse... MPQC ???
> Message Posté Qu'est Con ?



susceptible, non!
taquin, oui!....  

MPQC, message privé qui compte (un truc de floodeur... )


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

bon, je ne posterai pas mon 5400eme aujourd'hui, 
je vous laisse, je vais teaser....

(c'est temps ci,c'est la folie, trois jours que je rentre trop tard pour poster dans les user de la nuit... )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Do you know what it is ???


----------



## NED (25 Juin 2005)

Non c'est quoi?


----------



## Gregg (25 Juin 2005)

Coucou vous allez bien ?


----------



## NED (25 Juin 2005)

Oui un peu chaud mais ca va.
Et toi?


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou vous allez bien ?


la forme et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est quoi?


 
Les orages qui grondent au loin 

pas très bon signe pour le barbecue tout ça...


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le silence, malgré le café le travail la déconnade, mes fistons adorés, le silence, cette absence de nouvelles, me chavire le c½ur...
> :sick:


c'est beau ce que tu dis!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Très.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Très.



tres? tres quoi?.....

 Cor....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Très beau ce que Roberto dit, bonjour mon stookinet


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Très beau ce que Roberto dit, bonjour mon stookinet



oui, tres bô.....va falloir qu'il la traverse cette epreuve notre Roberto....peuchere....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le silence, malgré le café le travail la déconnade, mes fistons adorés, le silence, cette absence de nouvelles, me chavire le c½ur...
> :sick:




*Si les filles ne reviennent pas rapidement*
je crains que le pronostic vital ne soit engagé pour Roberto...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si les filles ne reviennent pas rapidement*
> je crains que le pronostic vital ne soit engagé pour Roberto...



non, je doit avoir du Xanax quelque part.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

*Derennes........* 

va falloir qu'on parle.......c'est quoi ce coup de boule rouge......  
attention, je ne boule jamais personne rouge sans raison....mais si tu veux un abonnement a vie, je suis ton homme....et ça va faire mal..... 
et je commence de suite..... :hein: 
mais, si tu veux juste obtenir un nombre de coup de boule negatif, fallait le dire, j'en connais qui se feront une joie de t'aider....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Bon on a qu'à monter notre petite association des bouleurs rouges comme je l'avais précisé dans le passé, je crois que derennes en mérite au moins 100.


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

Bonjour ... et pfiou dure journée comme je le disais dans le thread des films en me trompant d'endroit :rose:  :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> *Bon on a qu'à monter notre petite association des bouleurs rouges comme je l'avais précisé dans le passé, je crois que derennes en mérite au moins 100.*



:love:
*a priori, on est déja 2 ,avec toi, 3 et je pense que Fab'Fab, se joindra volontier a nous....
Roberto, tu en es...?*


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ... et pfiou dure journée comme je le disais dans le thread des films en me trompant d'endroit :rose:  :sleep:




bonjour jolie maiwen :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ... et pfiou dure journée comme je le disais dans le thread des films en me trompant d'endroit :rose:  :sleep:



Ah c'était donc ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Salut très chère maiwen.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes excuses, mon angoisse ne concerne pas du tout, mais du tout, l'aéropage des filles du Bar, mais des nouvelles de ma s½ur !
> :love:



Moi j'avais compris !!!  :rateau:    :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

Coucou bergère :love: coucou cor, coucou mackie  coucou stooky  ( j'en suis ) , coucou wobewto


----------



## Franswa (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> *a priori, on est déja 2 ,avec toi, 3 et je pense que Fab'Fab, se joindra volontier a nous....
> Roberto, tu en es...?*


 Je passe juste 

Mais je tiens à dire que j'en suis aussi


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je passe juste
> 
> Mais je tiens à dire que j'en suis aussi


plus on est de fou plus on boule


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juin 2005)

Salut franswa et maiwen !  

J'en suis pas j'ai jamais boulé rouge (ou alors j'ai oublié ce qui est plausible également) je vais pas commencé


----------



## Franswa (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> plus on est de fou plus on boule


  c'est sûr 

Je viens vous souhaiter une bonne nuit :love: Parce que ma soirée va commencer dès que je pars c'est à dire à la fin de l'écriture de ce post... 
Donc bonne soirée et à demain aprem certainement si je suis rentré en un seul morceau


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

bonne soirée


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

si il y a des bouleurs rouge pour la confrerie des bouleurs rouge dont parlait cor, n'hesitez pas a me prevenir...

ça va chier...


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou bergère :love: coucou cor, coucou mackie  coucou stooky  ( j'en suis ) , coucou wobewto




ça fait plaisir de te revoir :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Juin 2005)

bijour les floodeurs


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça fait plaisir de te revoir :love:


ça fait tellement longtemps que je vous ai quitté


----------



## Franswa (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si il y a des bouleurs rouge pour la confrerie des bouleurs rouge dont parlait cor, n'hesitez pas a me prevenir...
> 
> ça va chier...


 Ça y est ma signature est encore plus belle :love:

PS : je suis réellement parti maintenant


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est ma signature est encore plus belle :love:
> 
> PS : je suis réellement parti maintenant


non non on te voit toujours


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est ma signature est encore plus belle :love:
> 
> PS : je suis réellement parti maintenant



a bientot, amuse toi bien...

ps: oui, le petit carré dans ta signature, le fait super bien....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>




WaoaW.....toi, tu rigoles pas...  
va falloir recruter....


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça fait tellement longtemps que je vous ai quitté



c'est quelques heures m'ont paru durée une éternité :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut franswa et maiwen !
> 
> J'en suis pas j'ai jamais boulé rouge (ou alors j'ai oublié ce qui est plausible également) je vais pas commencé




oui, mais comme on dit chez moi:

*Sic Vis Pacem Parabellum!*


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est ma signature est encore plus belle :love:
> 
> PS : je suis réellement parti maintenant



attention à pas trop me bouler le surfer!...
Quand j'étais petit, sur les plages de saint malo, j'étais spécialiste pour dégommer les surfeurs à coup d'os de seiches depuis les rochers.
gare à toi!...


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bon on a qu'à monter notre petite association des bouleurs rouges comme je l'avais précisé dans le passé, je crois que derennes en mérite au moins 100.



A déjà donné


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais comme on dit chez moi:
> 
> *Sic Vis Pacem Parabellum!*



Oui d'accord mais ma préparation est longue  

Et tu vois que t'as quand même atteint ton 5400 eme


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> attention à pas trop me bouler le surfer!...
> Quand j'étais petit, sur les plages de saint malo, j'étais spécialiste pour dégommer les surfeurs à coup d'os de seiches depuis les rochers.
> gare à toi!...


Je suis spécialiste du dégommage de pénible au blaster


----------



## Le_iPodeur (25 Juin 2005)

j'apporte ma contribution au flood

avec ceci qui sert de temps en temps


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

si ça continue , mon alias va rejoindre le chapelet de noms des divinités infernales qu'on abjure avec un crucifix aux poignes quand on pratique un exorcisme dans les films d'horreurs.
mouah ah ah ah!
trop fous les gens!


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui d'accord mais ma préparation est longue
> 
> Et tu vois que t'as quand même atteint ton 5400 eme



ben, oui, finalement....
enfin....5401 post...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, oui, finalement....
> enfin....5401 post...


5402


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> j'apporte ma contribution au flood
> 
> avec ceci qui sert de temps en temps



merci monsieur l'ipodeur , tu as retablit la balance, je me vengerai....


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 5402



5403


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

Vivement qu'il fasse beau , que je prenne ma glaciere, mon bob pernod ricard, mon pack de kanter et que j'aille me poser un cul sur la plage.
Là, tranquille, il me sera loisible de lecturer 'la critique de la raison pure' de kant en toute quiétude sans devoir subir les assauts de tous ces insidieux commérages.
mouah ah ah ah!


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> 5403


non ... 4207

derennes ... tu as combien de culs ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> 5403



mais non, 5404, vous suivez pas.....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Derennes a boulé rouge, à l'assaut les amis.
Cette guerre est une guerre stratègique


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Derennes a boulé rouge, à l'assaut les amis.
> Cette guerre est une guerre stratègique


il anticipe ... mais sa chute n'en sera que plus dure


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Derennes a boulé rouge, à l'assaut les amis.
> Cette guerre est une guerre stratègique



ça va faire mal , tres mal....surtout que l'on est tous (ou presque) a au moins +5....


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça va faire mal , tres mal....surtout que l'on est tous (ou presque) a au moins +5....


fais gaffe toi ! tu cherches la p'tite bète


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

On est pas aider par vbulletin


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais non, 5404, vous suivez pas.....



C'est toi qui suis plus là !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe toi ! tu cherches la p'tite bète



t'inquiete, on va t'aider...tu y seras vite au +5....
logique , les detenteurs de la petite pastille ou sympathisant, ce doivent de bouler haut...donc on va t'aider...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> On est pas aider par vbulletin


pas aid*é* ? pourquoi ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete, on va t'aider...tu y seras vite au +5....
> logique , les detenteurs de la petite pastille ou sympathisant, ce doivent de bouler haut...donc on va t'aider...


ça me touche ce que tu dis là Stooky :')


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> On est pas aider par vbulletin



non, il aide pas....



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



mais, ce n'est que partie remise....je vous dis, qu'il faut recruter....


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas aid*é* ? pourquoi ?



voir ci-dessus....



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça me touche ce que tu dis là Stooky :')



c'est normal, c'est pour ça que je vous parlais du signe distinctif...pour penser a ce bouler...


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

pom pom pom pom


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et tu vois que t'as quand même atteint ton 5400 eme



Pffff, quel flooder, il va bientôt me dépasser :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Oui désolé pour la faute, j'ai la tête ailleurs bon sur ceci je vous laisse bonne soirée à presque tous ...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Oui désolé pour la faute, j'ai la tête ailleurs bon sur ceci je vous laisse bonne soirée à presque tous ...


bonne soirée Cor


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> On est pas aider par vbulletin


Que ca te serve de leçon
Ne t'avise pas d'entrer dans le cercle d'action de la lame de mon épée a l'avenir ou bien tu iras chercher ta tete dans le cosmos.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça va faire mal , tres mal....surtout que l'on est tous (ou presque) a au moins +5....



+12


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pffff, quel flooder, il va bientôt me dépasser :rateau:



tu sais que tu es une etape pour moi...  
encore 3/4 jours....


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> +12



tu veux un petit cube , pour mettre dans ta signature...?....
+12....j'ai bô te rattraper en post, tu as encore bien de l'avance....
enfin, je ne suis qu'un nioube veteran...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu sais que tu es une etape pour moi...
> encore 3/4 jours....



Attends que je reprenne mon rythme d'antan aussi !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Oui désolé pour la faute, j'ai la tête ailleurs bon sur ceci je vous laisse bonne soirée à presque tous ...





@+.....bonne soiréé....


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Juin 2005)

Haha floodeurs du soir, bonsoir


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Attends que je reprenne mon rythme d'antan aussi !



depuis que j'en entends parler...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> +12


Tu pourrais nous aider à bouler fort :love:
On peut nommer cela l'armée rouge


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Être tonton, ça pose un homme.
> Ça fait sérieux.
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


hum ... non ... pas tant que ça ... 

ps : Cor, soit tu vois trop grand, soit ... trop petit ... l'armée rouge, à été grande ... elle ne l'est plus ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> depuis que j'en entends parler...



Oui mais j'ai pas le temps en ce moment !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Être tonton, ça pose un homme.
> Ça fait sérieux.
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




         
*Fellicitation...*


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Être tonton, ça pose un homme.
> Ça fait sérieux.
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



On en doute pas !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum ... non ... pas tant que ça ...
> 
> ps : Cor, soit tu vois trop grand, soit ... trop petit ... l'armée rouge, à été grande ... elle ne l'est plus ...


Tout se finit mais, on peut le faire renaître.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais nous aider à bouler fort :love:
> On peut nommer cela l'armée rouge



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Cor.

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à stook


Dsl les gars


Et j'ai même çà aussi   
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à derennes.


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Cor.
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à stook
> 
> ...


moi j'accepte les paiements par boule à facette  ... ça serait bête que ça soit perdu


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tout se finit mais, on peut le faire renaître.



:love:.....:love:....:love:.....


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tout se finit mais, on peut le faire renaître.



c'est une charade du pere fourasse?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Allez cette fois j'y vais vraiment, en tout cas on s'amuse bien ces temps-ci.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Cor.
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à stook
> 
> ...




     
*Enorme*
quand je vous dis que ça va faire mal....

bon, c'est pas tout, mais je fais le DJ ce soir....alors , bonne soirée....


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'accepte les paiements par boule à facette  ... ça serait bête que ça soit perdu


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Enorme*
> quand je vous dis que ça va faire mal....
> 
> bon, c'est pas tout, mais je fais le DJ ce soir....alors , bonne soirée....


'ne soirée Stook  

ps : ouch gékat


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Cor.
> 
> Et j'ai même çà aussi
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à derennes.



tu parles trop de moi toi!..
j'vais te dédicacer un calebut...ou un truc comme ça...en remerciement de toute cette publicité.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juin 2005)

Oh je viens de me faire bouler rouge par l'autre là !    

Avec en plus un superbe message .... 

Dis-moi Stook il est pas trop tard pour rejoindre l'armée rouge !


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

tain ,j'ai plus de contacts sur msn.
j'me sens seul tout a coup!


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh je viens de me faire bouler rouge par l'autre là !
> 
> Avec en plus un superbe message .... :roll:
> 
> Dis-moi Stook il est pas trop tard pour rejoindre l'armée rouge !


mdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
sans rancune lol...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

on dirait qu'on ... que vous y passez tous ...  :hein:


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Juin 2005)

Couchez vous! l'armée rouge arrive!


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

l'armée rouge?...hum...bref..non j'diras pas apres j'vais encore passer pour le vulgaire de service.


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Couchez vous! l'armée rouge arrive!


c'est le meilleur moyen de se faire marcher dessus ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juin 2005)

Sans déc' je viens de perdre 1 point là !!!! C'est énorme comme truc !     :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Juin 2005)

:love:


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Sans déc' je viens de perdre 1 point là !!!! C'est énorme comme truc !     :rateau:


normal! sté mérité.


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Sans déc' je viens de perdre 1 point là !!!! C'est énorme comme truc !     :rateau:


tu t'en remettras ? 

1 de perdu ... 2 de retrouvés


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

c'est tous les combien de temps la remise a zéro de ce compteur de points? pasque y'en a qui une mériterait de morfler.


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

comme qui ? ... tu sais quoi ? tu fais une liste et puis la prochaine fois ...


----------



## Spyro (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Être tonton, ça pose un homme.
> Ça fait sérieux.


Gouzi gouzi qu'il est mignon areuh areuh ?  :bebe:
_(Exemple du sérieux en question)_


Le mien il marche tout seul depuis cette semaine  :love: :love:


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

j'me comprend....


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> normal! sté mérité.



Ben raconte alors .... Tu m'intéresses


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben raconte alors .... Tu m'intéresses


bon juré..la prochaine fois j'te boule vert pour me rattraper...


----------



## Gregg (25 Juin 2005)

On veut savoir derrenes !!!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On veut savoir derrenes !!!!


J'en connais un qui va s'en prendre plein a la gueule  derennes


----------



## Le_iPodeur (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Être tonton, ça pose un homme.
> Ça fait sérieux.




a dire tres vite
si ton tonton tond ton tonton, ton tonton sera un tonton tondu !  :love: 

pour les pro, j'en ai quelques autres, dont une belle en anglais avec des witch watches (faut que je la retrouve !)

edit : bon je l'ai

en français ça veut dire 

Trois sorcières travesties regardent les boutons de trois montres swatch. Quelle sorcière travestie regarde les boutons de quelle montre Swatch?

et maintenant, quand on passe en anglais (attention c'est dur)

Three switched witches watch three Swatch watch switches. Which switched witch watch which Swatch watch switch ?


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On veut savoir derrenes !!!!


nan, c'est trop hardcore pour tes oreilles chastes et douces!


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

derennes tu as une admiratrice secrète   
on m'a boulé ... gris .. en me demandant d'arrêter de "souler derennes silteplait" ...  

edit : apaprement c'est un admirateur ... ou alors un double ...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

voilà ti pas qu'elle encourage...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> voilà ti pas qu'elle encourage...


qui encourage ?


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

vivement que sorte la guerre des mondes avec tom cruise.il parait que ca arrache trop bien ,comme film.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qui encourage ?


pas toi, non non, et après ca vient pleurer sur ichat, msn, etc...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas toi, non non, et après ca vient pleurer sur ichat, msn, etc...


moi pleurer sur ichat ? ... à propos de qui ... on ne parle plus de la même personne là ...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi pleurer sur ichat ? ... à propos de qui ... on ne parle plus de la même personne là ...


C'est kif kif, après gregg tu te plains de lui et tu continues... alors assume ma petite.


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est kif kif, après gregg tu te plains de lui et tu continues... alors assume ma petite.


justement, je suis pas venue me plaindre de derennes ... faut pas se faire des films

et puis passons parce que ça n'a pas d'interêt


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

nan au moins 300 posts ou tu le fais mais bon...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

et dans 10 minutes derennes je te merde...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juin 2005)

Bon allez moi j'y vais ... Y a des bières qui vont pas se boire toutes seules !  

Bonne soirée à vous tous !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

et dans 15 minutes derennes je te merde...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez moi j'y vais ... Y a des bières qui vont pas se boire toutes seules !
> 
> Bonne soirée à vous tous !


Bonne soirée


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

super..de mieux en mieux...y'en a qui se sont fait une poupée vaudou avec ma réputation...vous voulez pas que j'vous livre les aiguilles en plusse de?
ralala!
trop fous les gens!


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et dans 15 minutes derennes je te merde...


koi dans quinze minutes?
t'as bu toi!...
c'est quoi encore cette nouvelle intrigue?


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et dans 15 minutes derennes je te merde...



Un compte à rebours à l'envers ? c'est un compte à l'envers à rebours ??:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Un compte à rebours à l'envers ? c'est un compte à l'envers à rebours ??:mouais:


que veux-tu ceci est trop important, meme les insultes...


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Un compte à rebours à l'envers ? c'est un compte à l'envers à rebours ??:mouais:


mon ibook va exploser?
tain si c'est ça je descend en suisse en quatrieme vitesse et j'fous le feu a sa moustache.


----------



## Universe player (25 Juin 2005)

Comment ca va tout le monde ? 
VOus avez passé un bon samedi ?
c'est la fête de derennes a ce que je vois...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

marrant d'ignoré derennes, non seulement on le lit plus mais en sus le thread raccourci. elle doit être couillue comme un oeuf cette chose


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Comment ca va tout le monde ?
> VOus avez passé un bon samedi ?
> c'est la fête de derennes a ce que je vois...


j'en sais rien ! 

Ce message est masqué car derennes est sur votre liste d'ignorés.


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

bon, j'grille pas trop de quoi ils parlent ici les gens mais visiblement c'est pas la joie.
si c'est comme ça, j'vais aller chercher mon cahier de vanes et ambiancer une soirée 'blagues a bide'.


----------



## bouilla (25 Juin 2005)

Moi j'aime pas les rennes. Ils m'apportent jamais ce que je veux a noel.


----------



## bouilla (25 Juin 2005)

Mais dis moi SM, t'as fait un retour a la nioubitude ¿!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pas les rennes. Ils m'apportent jamais ce que je veux a noel.


par contre avec de l'ail c'est excellent !


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'en sais rien !
> 
> Ce message est masqué car derennes est sur votre liste d'ignorés.




tu perds pas grand chose va...:sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pas les rennes. Ils m'apportent jamais ce que je veux a noel.




*Le père Noël est une ordure*
c'est bien connu


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pas les rennes. Ils m'apportent jamais ce que je veux a noel.


c'est peut-être parce que tu n'as pas été bien sage toute l'année


----------



## bouilla (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est peut-être parce que tu n'as pas été bien sage toute l'année



Non c'est vrai. allez fouettes moi !!!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Mais dis moi SM, t'as fait un retour a la nioubitude ¿!


léger comme un derennes désormais !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'en sais rien !
> Ce message est masqué car derennes est sur votre liste d'ignorés.





*Laisse-moi juste te dire une chose*
Bienvenue au ©ercle des ignoreurs de Derennes


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Comment ca va tout le monde ?
> VOus avez passé un bon samedi ?
> c'est la fête de derennes a ce que je vois...



J'regrette j'suis innocent! j'ai rien dit today...c'est abuser là!.
j'sais pas encore de quoi on m'accuse mais, apres tout,  si j'peux aider des gens à se rassembler, à s'aimer, voire plus  meme....fut-ce au motif de l'acrimonie qu'ils éprouvent a mon endroit, bah je serais quand meme content!.
mouah ah ah!...


----------



## bouilla (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> léger comme un derennes désormais !




J'aurais dis "lourd" mais bon


----------



## derennes (25 Juin 2005)

bon je m'arrache..vous me soulez avec vos histoires de gamins


----------



## Universe player (25 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le père Noël est une ordure*
> c'est bien connu



hé je vous dis un truc mais vous le repetez pas hein...  
Le pere noel existe pas....


----------



## bouilla (25 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bon je m'arrache..vous me soulez avec vos histoires de gamins



Oh noooonnnnnn


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais dis "lourd" mais bon


merci ! je trouvais pas le mot, j'édite !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Laisse-moi juste te dire une chose*
> Bienvenue au cercle des ignoreurs de Derennes


C'est plus un cercle ! y a trop de monde !


----------



## Universe player (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merci ! je trouvais pas le mot, j'édite !



pfff il s'en va le breton...


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bon je m'arrache..vous me soulez avec vos histoires de gamins




NON !!!! reviens !!!!!! 


non j'deconne...


----------



## tantoillane (25 Juin 2005)

les floodeurs et floodeuses, ........pardon....  :rose: : floodeuses et floodeurs     

Quelqu'un sait ou est passé le fil sur comment voir les fichiers cachés du DVD d'installation : je l'ai regardé hier, mais je le retouve pas avec la recherche et j'ai effacé l'historique  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## bouilla (25 Juin 2005)

Bon allez, au suivant !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est vrai. allez fouettes moi !!!


avec plaisir ! :love:


----------



## bouilla (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> avec plaisir ! :love:


 


:love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, au suivant !


C'est vrai j'ai faim ! maiwen ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs et floodeuses, ........pardon....  :rose: : floodeuses et floodeurs
> 
> Quelqu'un sait ou est passé le fil sur comment voir les fichiers cachés du DVD d'installation : je l'ai regardé hier, mais je le retouve pas avec la recherche et j'ai effacé l'historique  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


dtc ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai j'ai faim ! maiwen ?


touche-toi


----------



## tantoillane (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dtc ?



Je devrais me reconvertir dans la voyance, en postant le message j'ai sentit que ça sortirait.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> touche-toi


tu ferais bien de faire pareil, apparemment. et appelle le copain.


----------



## tantoillane (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> touche-toi



encore pas compris  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> touche-toi




J'sais pas pourquoi, j'adore la répartie qu'ont les femmes de la nouvelle génération   :love:


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

juste une parenthèse

avec malow on vient de s'ouvrir une petite bouteille de Mercurey année 2000....:love:

C'est donc en prenant l'apéro que je poste... à la votre 

fin de parenthèse, place aux conneries


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> encore pas compris  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :rateau:


essaie c'est cool !


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu ferais bien de faire pareil, apparemment. et appelle le copain.


mais moi ça va très bien   ... par contre j'ai pas bien compris ... je dois appeler _qui_ ? ou appeler _quoi_ copain ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> juste une parenthèse
> 
> avec malow on vient de s'ouvrir une petite bouteille de Mercurey année 2000....:love:
> 
> ...


bon apéro et bonne soirée


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais moi ça va très bien   ... par contre j'ai pas bien compris ... je dois appeler _qui_ ? ou appeler _quoi_ copain ?



fais pas ton innocente... indice : breton avec des cornes ?


----------



## bouilla (25 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> juste une parenthèse
> 
> avec malow on vient de s'ouvrir une petite bouteille de Mercurey année 2000....:love:
> 
> ...



A la votre également !


----------



## tantoillane (25 Juin 2005)

toujours pas compris  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :rateau: 

@+ la télé au moins y a rien à comprendre


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> A la votre également !




Merci.

malow peut pas trinquer, elle est en boycott par solidarité feminine...(mouarrrrffff)


----------



## bouilla (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... je dois appeler _qui_ ? ou appeler _quoi_ copain ?



Bah ! ..Mackie, il attend que ça ! soit cool !


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> fais pas ton innocente... indice : breton avec des cornes ?





			
				bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bah ! ..Mackie, il attend que ça ! soit cool !



 j'aime pas les accessoires


----------



## EspaceKritik (25 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> 
> malow peut pas trinquer, elle est en boycott par solidarité feminine...(mouarrrrffff)



Elle est bonne a ce jeu ?


----------



## bouilla (25 Juin 2005)

RHHHOOOOOOooooooo


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> RHHHOOOOOOooooooo




si tu rotes, je pètes :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les accessoires


ça c'est de la méchanceté, assume désormais.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2005)

*Dis Bouilla*
je sais pas pourquoi mais subitement tu me rappelles ça :


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> juste une parenthèse
> 
> avec malow on vient de s'ouvrir une petite bouteille de Mercurey année 2000....:love:
> 
> ...


faites santé pour moi ! (et merde a jahrom  )


----------



## bouilla (25 Juin 2005)

Bon allez, bonne soirée tt le monde


----------



## bouilla (25 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dis Bouilla*
> je sais pas pourquoi mais subitement tu me rappelles ça :
> 
> lol je fais quelques kilos de moins
> ...


----------



## toys (25 Juin 2005)

dans 3 heures je fait passé megadeath sur scene


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc en prenant l'apéro que je poste... à la votre




*Sois béni*
mon ami


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> faites santé pour moi ! (et merde a jahrom  )



C'est fait. n'entends tu pas le trinquement de mon verre résonner ??? 

(t'inquiètes, malheureusement à la maison, elle fait pas grève...)


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> -lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Sois béni*
> mon ami



Je bois le sang de dieu...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juin 2005)

plus de 15000 messages de floods!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juin 2005)

doù l'utilité de ce fil !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juin 2005)

inutile donc indispensable


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

tu monologues


----------



## Spyro (25 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> doù l'utilité de ce fil !!


T'as tout compris !


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juin 2005)

etonnant le flood


----------



## Spyro (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu monologues


Je monologue
Tu tonologues
Il sonologue
Nous nouzonologons
Vous vouzonologuez
Ils sonologuent


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juin 2005)

drole de nom aussi .. melange de solitude et de gout du rien


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juin 2005)

je melancolise au milieu de cette chaleur qui me brise


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

tu devrais arrêter


----------



## Spyro (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen au fait


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Marrant ça, *un coup de boule gris* d'un que j'ai jamais croisé _(pas sous cette enveloppe en tout cas !   )_ pour un de mes posts qui le méritaient le moins ces six derniers mois, et pour une raison pour le moins obscure mais clairement injurieuse...
> :mouais:
> 
> 
> Je me suis même pas vengé, au contraire : *chuis d'excellente humeur et je t'emmerde* et si je te recroise, résidu de cake, dans l'espace on ne t'entendra pas crier !! :love:



Au fait quand le coup de boule est gris, comment savoir s'il est positif ou négatif ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juin 2005)

je monologue volontairement à dessein


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

C'est déconcertant, le flood nouvelle source. Je préferais le TGV. Vieux jeu ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Au fait quand le coup de boule est gris, comment savoir s'il est positif ou négatif ?


au commentaire 

 Spyro ( j'ai presque failli écrire spyrou  )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

De toutes façons, quand je lis les réponses qui souivent chacun de mes posts, j'ai moi aussi l'impression d'avoir monologué. Ooksékon affutte sa pertinence ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juin 2005)

a présent que j'ai presque fini .. je peux reprendre le cours logique des choses et vous dire " hello mes amis!!!"  maiwen et  spyro .. pardonnez moi mon flood mais je prepare des choses


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

bonne nuit


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je melancolise au milieu de cette chaleur qui me brise



moi c'est le mercurey qui me brise...:mouais::love:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> derennes tu as une admiratrice secrète
> on m'a boulé ... gris .. en me demandant d'arrêter de "souler derennes silteplait" ...





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Marrant ça, *un coup de boule gris* d'un que j'ai jamais croisé _(pas sous cette enveloppe en tout cas !   )_ pour un de mes posts qui le méritaient le moins ces six derniers mois, et pour une raison pour le moins obscure mais clairement injurieuse...
> :mouais:



Tiens, vous aussi   :mouais:  :rateau: 

Rinafoot ©MGZ Backcat  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir à tous !
Ca faisait longtemps !:love:
Je suis enfin en vacances !
Le brevet des collèges lundi et mardi.

Tout le monde va bien ?


----------



## twk (25 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !
> Ca faisait longtemps !:love:
> Je suis enfin en vacances !
> Le brevet des collèges lundi et mardi.
> ...



Pour moi ça va  j'atend les résultats du bac avec impatience (et mon EOS 350 D aussi )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde va bien ?




*Non*
je suis allergique au


----------



## toys (25 Juin 2005)

bon j ai ma premiere pause de la journée la flood vont bien


----------



## yoffy (25 Juin 2005)

..............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

Mais où vont ils ???  ...... .....en vacances ?


----------



## toys (25 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ils sont dans ton c.....


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, vous aussi   :mouais:  :rateau:
> 
> Rinafoot ©MGZ Backcat  :love:


On fait un concours ? 


			
				vazita a dit:
			
		

> kasse toi d'ici! tu saoules tout le monde avec ta geule de con. t'as fait ton temps ici, tu fais plus rire meme les modos en ont ras le bol de ta tronche .achete toi une vie! vieux fou!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ils sont dans ton c.....


toys lui invariable, il a la pêche !


----------



## yoffy (25 Juin 2005)

...toujours là pour la déconne , toujours le mot juste ...le toys...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juin 2005)

hello de moi


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

minuit


----------



## Sloughi (26 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> minuit




je vais me coucher
bonne nuit a tout le monde :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2005)




----------



## twk (26 Juin 2005)

Vive le pixel art


----------



## juju palavas (26 Juin 2005)

ouf..


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## jahrom (26 Juin 2005)

bah nous on trace *la...:love:*

bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

waouuu... vient d'arrivé aux usa... il m'ont fouillé 2 fois a l'aeroport, allumage du nibook et tout le tralala... c'etait mon jour... 

:sleep: :sleep:

good night


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> waouuu... vient d'arrivé aux usa... il m'ont fouillé 2 fois a l'aeroport, allumage du nibook et tout le tralala... c'etait mon jour...
> 
> :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> good night



j'espère que tes socquettes n'étaient pas trouées  :affraid:


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ça va  j'atend les résultats du bac avec impatience (et mon EOS 350 D aussi )




Tu prendra le 350D boitier nu ou avec le 18-55  ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

douce nuit les amis


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> douce nuit les amis





Bonne nuit a toi


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> waouuu... vient d'arrivé aux usa... il m'ont fouillé 2 fois a l'aeroport, allumage du nibook et tout le tralala... c'etait mon jour...
> 
> :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> good night


hein? mais pourquoi ils t'on fait allumer ton ibook? ca a aucun sens!


----------



## twk (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu prendra le 350D boitier nu ou avec le 18-55  ?



Excuse moi j'avait pas vu ta réponse ^^

Je l'ai commandé avec le 18-55 même si c'est un moins bon objectif que celui qui équipe le D70 mais bon j'ai opté pour un meilleur boitier (donc pour canon). Je l'atend dans le courant de la semaine prochaine, par contre plus assez de sous pour commander une compact flash 512 ou 1 giga, du coup je vais devoir me contenter de ma 32 mo 

Mais la vie est belle je l'atend de pied ferme  (l'appareil pas la vie ).


----------



## valoriel (26 Juin 2005)

'Soir tout le monde


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 'Soir tout le monde



lut mec


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> hein? mais pourquoi ils t'on fait allumer ton ibook? ca a aucun sens!



parce que certains "trafiquants" ont du faire passer de la dope dans des ordinateurs portables...   

bonne nuit


----------



## Sloughi (26 Juin 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Universe player (26 Juin 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour



'jour


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Salut les floodeurs !!!!!


----------



## Universe player (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut les floodeurs !!!!!



salut gregg


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juin 2005)

*Apéro* 
dans 15 minutes


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

Floodeurs, floodeuses de cette journée qui s'annonce orageuse, bonjour


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

Diablo météo: 
Nous assistons à un feu d'artifice d'éclairs, ha, l'abre d'en face vient de perdre sa tête, la maison va pas tarder à perdre sa goutière  et je vais aller fermer les fenêtre .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Diablo météo:
> Nous assistons à un feu d'artifice d'éclairs, ha, l'abre d'en face vient de perdre sa tête, la maison va pas tarder à perdre sa goutière  et je vais aller fermer les fenêtre .


 
Cool


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

salut les terriens!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

derennes de rennes !!!!    Je viens de comprendre ton pseudo !!!!!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> derennes de rennes !!!!    Je viens de comprendre ton pseudo !!!!!!


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> derennes de rennes !!!!    Je viens de comprendre ton pseudo !!!!!!



ouais...qu'on se taise du génie de Champollion maintenant qu'on t'a, toi!.

mouah muoah ah ah!
un coup d'boule pour feter ça.


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Il y en a le dimanche matin , ils sont bien reveillés  .


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

vous n'etes guere loquace les gens!...peu prolixe! pas volubile pour un sou!..


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> vous n'etes guere loquace les gens!...peu prolixe! pas volubile pour un sou!..


mazette!! que sont ces cometes qui éveillent nos tetes et nous font fete ?? derennes derennes derennes pose sur ce flood le plus beau des diadèmes ... 

au fait .. bon dimanche à tous ... sous vos applaudissements


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 'Soir tout le monde


bravo pour tes 2000 ami valoriel      je te boulerai vert pour feter ça quand vbull voudra me donner cette force


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> derennes de rennes !!!!    Je viens de comprendre ton pseudo !!!!!!



*Reste à comprendre* 
l'intelligence de ses messages....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juin 2005)

*Bon sur ce, * 
adeptes du nioubi-flood à 2,5 messages/jour
je vous souhaite une bonne journée

je me barre à la plage



 :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> je me barre à la plage


 :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon sur ce, *
> adeptes du nioubi-flood à 2,5 messages/jour
> je vous souhaite une bonne journée
> 
> ...



bon, ma copine arrive, je vous laisse, @+
un passage eclair....


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ma copine arrive, je vous laisse, @+
> un passage eclair....


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un passage eclair....


Va être décue ta copine...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Va être décue ta copine...



hop, 34mn, oui, un peu rapide........

  

pitin® toujours au telephone ces filles.....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

Bravo Valoriel pour tes 2000 posts  bon, pour le boulage, comme d'hab


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Reste à comprendre*
> l'intelligence de ses messages....


 
*Pourquoi écris tu*
toujours la première partie de la phrase en gras ?






 :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> *Pourquoi écris tu*toujours la première partie de la pharse en gras ?


Tu voulais peut-être dire phasme...


----------



## jahrom (26 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> *Pourquoi écris tu*
> toujours la première partie de la pharse en gras ?



*
Pour faire poster*
les floodeurs curieux sans doute...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais peut-être dire phasme...


 
*Pourquoi ça ?*
Aurais tu vu quelquechose ?


 
 
:rateau:


----------



## duracel (26 Juin 2005)

J'ai fini de repeindre mon couloir, maintenant, je paye une tournée...


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fini de repeindre mon couloir, maintenant, je paye une tournée...


Une smirnoff pour moi  :love:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hop, 34mn, oui, un peu rapide........
> 
> 
> 
> pitin® toujours au telephone ces filles.....


et il coche sa liste des tâches de la journée " ça c'est fait"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fini de repeindre mon couloir, maintenant, je paye une tournée...


 
Guiness is good for you !!! 

(duracel, jte boule dès que possible hein  PDFFFFFFFF powaaaaaaa !!! )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

maïwen !


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> maïwen !


bonjour charlub


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Alors maiwen ce bac ?


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

pas encore les résultats on verra bien


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> [...]



coucou charmante maiwen :love:


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas encore les résultats on verra bien





Tu le sens comment ce bac ?


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> coucou charmante maiwen :love:


coucou mackie


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2005)

~ à sable.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

Youhou !!! 286 points discos  ça deviens bon


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Youhou !!! 286 points discos  ça deviens bon


bof ...


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

salut les t'es-rien!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2005)

246 :d:d:d


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)




----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

en pleine méditation métaphysique les gens ici!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

C'est ta destiné, pourquoi vouloir lui résister
Sans peine je ferais sauter les verrous de ta volonté
Sois l'hôte dans la noirceur la plus pure de l'Empereur
Et arbore les couleurs du côté obscur


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est ta destiné, pourquoi vouloir lui résister
> Sans peine je ferais sauter les verrous de ta volonté
> Sois l'hôte dans la noirceur la plus pure de l'Empereur
> Et arbore les couleurs du côté obscur



de mieux en mieux ici!...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> de mieux en mieux ici!...


 

Et en plus il est inculte !!!  où va la France..... 







Au fait, si vous avez des coups de boule verts en trop et que vous cherchez quelqu'un à qui les donner...


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus il est inculte !!!     où va la France.....



Inculte de la culture qui te fait citationner ces mauvais vers, mal écrits et mal rimés....ouais, j'suis d'accord.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Inculte de la culture qui te fait citationner ces mauvais vers, mal écrits et mal rimés....ouais, j'suis d'accord.


 


It is ton choix  mais fait un chanson aussi mal écrite et aussi mal rimée (ce qui reviens au même en fait...) et qui soit aussi connue et on s'en reparle !!! 

Apparemment on est presque de la même année, I am tu dois connaitre non ? :rateau:




à part ça personnellement je dis citer


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

J'ai plus qu'a m'acheter un ipod et un ipod shuffle moi qui cherchait un support pour PQ  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plus qu'a m'acheter un ipod et un ipod shuffle moi qui cherchait un support pour PQ :love:


 


Jveux ça !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> It is ton choix  mais fait un chanson aussi mal écrite et aussi mal rimée (ce qui reviens au même en fait...) et qui soit aussi connue et on s'en reparle !!!
> 
> Apparemment on est presque de la même année, I am tu dois connaitre non ? :rateau:
> 
> ...



ouais...y'a 'la danse des canards 'dans le genre stupide..
Quand a Iam, pour moi c'est de la daube..insupportable...j'aime pas les contrefaçons de poésie...ni les faux monayeurs de la musique.
Donc voila
j'danse pas Le mia.les ambiances blaireaux c'est pas ma came.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ouais...y'a 'la danse des canards 'dans le genre stupide..


 
Ya aussi derennes maintenant    



			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> Quand a Iam, pour moi c'est de la daube..insupportable...


C'est ton choix


			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les contrefaçons de poésie...


ça a l'ambition d'être de la poésie ? l'album s'appelle l'école de la poésie ? désolé je voix pas...


			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> ni les faux monayeurs de la musique.


hum... en clair c'est ?


			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'danse pas Le mia.les ambiances blaireaux c'est pas ma came.


Encore ton choix, tu peut écouter de la musique sans pour autant la passer dans tes soirées. 
mai je voit pas ce que tu cherches à dire...


c'est marrant je me demandais pourquoi tout le monde parlait de l'utilité de tes posts....    je viens de comprendre


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

c'est marrant je me demandais pourquoi tout le monde parlait de l'utilité de tes posts....    je viens de comprendre   [/QUOTE]
il prend ta suite  ça faisait un p'ti bout de temps qu'on ne t'avait pas vu toi et tes posts " flooood", il fallait apparement que quelqu'un y remédie


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Ya aussi derennes maintenant
> 
> 
> C'est ton choix
> ...



C'est bien!.on a tout de suite remarqué que t'étais un esthete.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il prend ta suite  ça faisait un p'ti bout de temps qu'on ne t'avait pas vu toi et tes posts " flooood", il fallait apparement que quelqu'un y remédie


 
t'as raison, le flood utile c'est plus marrant, même si c'est un peu moins du flood


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien!.on a tout de suite remarqué que t'étais un esthete.


 

ou plutôt....



			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien!.*J'ai* de suite remarqué que t'étais un esthete.


 

d'un autre côté on comprend tout quand on lit ça :


*Centres d'intérêt*:
MOI *Profession*:
moi-moiste


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

je crois que je vais bailler.


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ou plutôt....


change rien! t'es supercool ! overfunk et megagroove!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

Heureusement que le ridicule ne tue pas.... n'es ce pas derennes ?    derennes ?? héo !!!!


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

oué oué..un tien vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras..tant va la cruche a l'eau...
et caetera et blablabla.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2005)

y a bien deux formes de nioubitude, les classes, style juju palavas, et les autres.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

y a aussi le nioub du 3ème type, style derennes


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2005)

J'en sais rien ! il est sur ma liste d'ignorés !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'en sais rien ! il est sur ma liste d'ignorés !


 
t'inquiète, tu manque pas grand chose, mais parfois c'est amusant ce qu'il dit


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

Donc apparemment vu l'importance que prend ce fil, on pourrais tenter de battre le record du monde du plus long sujet d'un forum non ? avec plublication dans le livre des records et tout


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

Derennes n'est qu'un phénomène de foire


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Derennes n'est qu'un phénomène de foire


, Cor


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fini de repeindre mon couloir, maintenant, je paye une tournée...



de coud'boule ?  :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On fait un concours ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au moins, il ne m'a pas insulté moi... enfin pas encore


----------



## chupastar (26 Juin 2005)

Alors je reviens par ici et tout le monde s'insulte... c'est quoi ça!

Pour la peine je fait ma distribution de bisous! (cf. signature)

Un peu d'amour dans la vie voyons!


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Alors je reviens par ici et tout le monde s'insulte... c'est quoi ça!
> 
> Pour la peine je fait ma distribution de bisous! (cf. signature)
> 
> Un peu d'amour dans la vie voyons!


Nan mais tu casses l'ambiance là     chupastar


----------



## chupastar (26 Juin 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

bonsoir


----------



## chupastar (26 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir, alors toi, tu es venu pour insulter ou prendre des bisous?


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

>


bravo pour cette distribution de douceur dans ta signature!!!    pause bisous!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, alors toi, tu es venu pour insulter ou prendre des bisous?



pas d'insulte .. c'est l'amicale du bar qui compte !!!

laissez passer la chaleur doucement ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

Joël


----------



## chupastar (26 Juin 2005)

La chaleur... pfff... j'en peu plus, il fait 32°C chez moi... 

Et pas de copine chez moi pour me faire des bisous...   :'(


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> La chaleur... pfff... j'en peu plus, il fait 32°C chez moi...
> 
> Et pas de copine chez moi pour me faire des bisous...   :'(


Ici ça va, 28,5 °C on attend le prochain orage  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'amicale du bar



L'ami du calbard ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

un peu d'air et de douceur sincère ;; boulez vert!! amis de mac g !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> L'ami calbard ?


l'ami takul .. sort ses dessous   

bonsoir à toi !! comment va la bretagne ??? surement mieux qu'ailleurs??


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juin 2005)

Je ne pouvais pas laisser passe un tel contrepet sans le noter, tu penses bien


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

Euh... bonjour!


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> l'ami takul .. sort ses dessous
> 
> bonsoir à toi !! comment va la bretagne ??? surement mieux qu'ailleurs??



Très-très bien en vérité ! c'est la fête du slip ce week-end pour mézigues 
J'ai une allongée dans le plumard qui récupère de sa grosse nuit. 
Va falloir assurer pour être à la hauteur d'hier


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2005)

rooooooo


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Euh... bonjour!


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Euh... bonjour!



'soir mikoo!!! 
on dit miko ? ou mikou? si c'est le premier cela va finir en glace ... (je laisse les blagues sous entendues aux autres    :rose:   )


----------



## Xman (26 Juin 2005)




----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

mikou of course!  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une allongée dans le plumard qui récupère de sa grosse nuit.


mmm pas de contrepet cette fois ...  ? j'espere pour elle  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Euh... bonjour!



Bonjour mikoo


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

>


 :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> mikou of course!  :love:


tu es un nantais ... tu dois connaitre l'ami franswa...où est il celui là?


nantes chaud ?? pas chaud??


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

J'adore ce smiley


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juin 2005)

Bye, je m'en vais ! amusez-vous bien !


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

>


bonsoir xman merci pour ton avatar d'hiver cela fait beaucoup de bien


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu es un nantais ... tu dois connaitre l'ami franswa...où est il celui là?
> 
> 
> nantes chaud ?? pas chaud??



oui nantais, non connait pas "l'ami franswa"


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bye, je m'en vais ! amusez-vous bien !


J'avais lu guytatankul 




(oupsS pardon  :rateau: )


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce smiley


j'aime bien celui là
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais c'est pas l'heure!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien celui là
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trop long à regarder


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

united colors of smileys


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

que faites vous ce soir??


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

J'abrase...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Derennes n'est qu'un phénomène de foire




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

Tiens, la nouvelle génération...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, la nouvelle génération...



De grands moments en perspective...


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2005)

hello look at my eyes look at my eyes


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> De grands moments en perspective...



Wait and see...


----------



## juju palavas (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, la nouvelle génération...


 À te voilà toi
Tu sèmes et tu fuis &#8230;.
Je pense, que tu ne sais faire que ça.... je t&#8217;aie cherché volontairement ? Te faire sortir de ta boîte (facile), la classe est de m&#8217;ignorer, ne pas me répondre (un nioube comme moi) tu as aucun mérite.,je pense aussi que tu délires avec ton mac avec 8,82 messages par jour et plus- tu passes tes journées du mac, au forum du mac, au lit du forum, au frigo,du frigo au forum , du forum aux chiottes,tu as des journées bien remplies ???&#8230;.. Tu baises quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Wait and see...



Je waite, je waite.


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> À te voilà toi
> Tu sèmes et tu fuis &#8230;.
> Je pense, que tu ne sais faire que ça.... je t&#8217;aie cherché volontairement ? Te faire sortir de ta boîte (facile), la classe est de m&#8217;ignorer, ne pas me répondre (un nioube comme moi) tu as aucun mérite.,je pense aussi que tu délires avec ton mac avec 8,82 messages par jour et plus- tu passes tes journées du mac, au forum du mac, au lit du forum, au frigo,du frigo au forum , du forum aux chiottes,tu as des journées bien remplies ???&#8230;.. Tu baises quand ?



houhouhou sacrilège


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Je pense,



Tu ne penses rien du tout, et tu vas d'abord me nettoyer cette vilaine peau..


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je waite, je waite.


tu risques de waiter longtemps


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> À te voilà toi
> Tu sèmes et tu fuis &#8230;.
> Je pense, que tu ne sais faire que ça.... je t&#8217;aie cherché volontairement ? Te faire sortir de ta boîte (facile), la classe est de m&#8217;ignorer, ne pas me répondre (un nioube comme moi) tu as aucun mérite.,je pense aussi que tu délires avec ton mac avec 8,82 messages par jour et plus- tu passes tes journées du mac, au forum du mac, au lit du forum, au frigo,du frigo au forum , du forum aux chiottes,tu as des journées bien remplies ???&#8230;.. Tu baises quand ?



Y a d'jà du beau là doucounet...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu risques de waiter longtemps



Ce n'est pas très gentil pour tes petits camarades. Je t'assure que je les crois capables de grandes choses.


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

juju ... le tombal de futal ... approche .. je vous laisse entre amis    :rose:


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu risques de waiter longtemps



un fruit mur fini toujours par tomber (rantanplan dans le texte )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a d'jà du beau là doucounet...



Tu avais le goût plus sûr jadis. On ne va tout de même pas se rincer au tout-venant dès l'ouverture !


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu avais le goût plus sûr jadis. On ne va tout de même pas se rincer au tout-venant dès l'ouverture !



C'est de la sous merde, comme beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la sous merde, comme beaucoup.



Si tu continues, je vais être obligé d'appeler un modérateur...


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


    helllo franswa, je me demandais justement où tu étais ... alors ce week end? cette soirée?? 

mon amie la fée passe dans ce paysage parfois bien hostile


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la sous merde, comme beaucoup.


tu te contentes de peu  :hein:


----------



## juju palavas (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a d'jà du beau là doucounet...


j'ai touché juste ,tu as perdu ta verve,et ton venin


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> helllo franswa, je me demandais justement où tu étais ... alors ce week end? cette soirée??
> 
> mon amie la fée passe dans ce paysage parfois bien hostile



je vais vomir


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> j'ai touché juste ,tu as perdu ta verve,et ton venin


je te trouve bien empressé là quand même


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> j'ai touché juste ,tu as perdu ta verve,et ton venin



sa verge et son vagin mdr


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


'soir


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien celui là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Histoire du smiley :


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> j'ai touché juste ,tu as perdu ta verve,et ton venin



J'ai perdu tout ce que tu dis, alors du coup j'essaie de ne pas perdre mon temps en plus.

Tu ne touches pas juste, tu n'écries pas juste.

Tu es une mouche parmi d'autre...


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> sa verge et son vagin mdr


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

Cessez donc vos chamailleries, mes amis. Regardez-vous l'un l'autre : vous êtes tous des êtres de chair et de sang, des enfants de la nature et du soleil. Faites taire vos ranc½urs. Embrassez-vous et riez ensemble dans la grande farandole de l'amour !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Cessez donc vos chamailleries, mes amis. Regardez-vous l'un l'autre : vous êtes tous des êtres de chair et de sang, des enfants de la nature et du soleil. Faites taire vos ranc½urs. Embrassez-vous et riez ensemble dans la grande farandole de l'amour !



Tu commences ?


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu tout ce que tu dis, alors du coup j'essaie de ne pas perdre mon temps en plus.
> 
> Tu ne touches pas juste, tu n'écries pas juste.
> 
> Tu es une mouche parmi d'autre...



clap clap clap houhouhouooooooooooooooooooooooooooooouuuuuu ca va surfer


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu commences ?



Non, je m'entraîne.


----------



## juju palavas (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu tout ce que tu dis, alors du coup j'essaie de ne pas perdre mon temps en plus.
> 
> Tu ne touches pas juste, tu n'écries pas juste.
> 
> Tu es une mouche parmi d'autre...


tu fatigues scato et maso a+


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2005)

le doc trop de soleil


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

Partez tous, nous ramassons la mise.

Comme à chaque fois.


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Embrassez-vous et riez ensemble dans la grande farandole de l'amour !








 :love:


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> tu fatigues scato et maso a+



hou nouib reviens c'est pour rire fait pas la tête c'est un bapteme


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

On fait une partie de boules?


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu tout ce que tu dis, alors du coup j'essaie de ne pas perdre mon temps en plus.
> 
> Tu ne touches pas juste, tu n'écries pas juste.
> 
> Tu es une mouche parmi d'autre...




week end super violent dans les jugements de sonny sur juju palavas ...voir  "mon fil sur tatav" et celui ci ... 
et de façon générale, le week end ne semble pas être très zen sur ce fil ... relax  amis de mac g...   


   
charte de mac g  :
En utilisant ce service, nous considérons que vous n'utiliserez pas les Forums pour publier du contenu (...) injurieux, vulgaire, haineux

article cité par amok pour fermer le thread nommé ci dessus


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> On fait une partie de boules?



Oh ouiiiiiii!!!!  :bebe:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> week end super violent dans les jugements de sonny sur juju palavas ...voir "mon fil sur tatav" et celui ci ...
> et de façon générale, le week end ne semble pas être très zen sur ce fil ... relax  amis de mac g...
> 
> 
> ...



Pour la charte on verra demain.

En attendant, que tout le monde sache ce que je pense.

C'est à dire rien de bien aimable.


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour la charte on verra demain.
> 
> En attendant, que tout le monde sache ce que je pense.
> 
> C'est à dire rien de bien aimable.


tu penses ?    


 :casse:


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> On fait une partie de boules?



Bah alors on commence bon sang de bonsoir (avec l'accent du sud) ?   :style:


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

Bon alors en attendant je me fait un ptit "Tétris mental"... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

Mes boules sont fatiguées ce soir


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors on commence bon sang de bonsoir (avec l'accent du sud) ?   :style:


Déjaï commentcé, ai toué


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

Strike! (... ah merde on n'est pas au bowling  )


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> À te voilà toi
> Tu sèmes et tu fuis ?.
> Je pense, que tu ne sais faire que ça.... je t?aie cherché volontairement ? Te faire sortir de ta boîte (facile), la classe est de m?ignorer, ne pas me répondre (un nioube comme moi) tu as aucun mérite.,je pense aussi que tu délires avec ton mac avec 8,82 messages par jour et plus- tu passes tes journées du mac, au forum du mac, au lit du forum, au frigo,du frigo au forum , du forum aux chiottes,tu as des journées bien remplies ????.. Tu baises quand ?



mouah ah ah ah!
c'est qui ce fou?
trop fous les gens!


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Strike! (... ah merde on n'est pas au bowling  )


Tou tires ou tou pouainte?


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> mouah ah ah ah!



Puis-je ajouter deux "ah ah" de plus? 
  :rateau: 

Bon je vais me chercher un verre d'eau...  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> week end super violent dans les jugements de sonny sur juju palavas ...voir  "mon fil sur tatav" et celui ci ...
> et de façon générale, le week end ne semble pas être très zen sur ce fil ... relax  amis de mac g...   [/URL]



Tu as bien raison cher Joël et combien sont sages tes paroles d'apaisement et d'amour.
Merci à toi pour ce cri du c½ur émouvant et sincère. Merci de nous montrer la voie.
Que Je te bénisse !


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Tou tires ou tou pouainte?



Euh... je te laisse le choix de la réponse...


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> mouah ah ah ah!
> c'est qui ce fou?
> trop fous les gens!


Toué, tou fous la moarde, tou sors!


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

Mouef mouef ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien raison cher Joël et combien sont sages tes paroles d'apaisement et d'amour.
> Merci à toi pour ce cri du c½ur émouvant et sincère. Merci de nous montrer la voie.
> Que Je te bénisse !


   :love:  :rateau:


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Toué, tou fous la moarde, tou sors!



Toi t'es du genre à entrouvrir la fenetre de ta Simca 1000 pour m'injurier au passage tandis que je piétonne tranquillement par la rue, mais a peine si ai-je eu le temps de me retourner que tu démarres en trombe, tout tremblotant et tout frénétique en poussant des gloussements méphistophéliques!.
c'est bien petit...tu vis dangeureusement.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> mouah ah ah ah!
> c'est qui ce fou?
> trop fous les gens!



me semble un peu aussi ouais...

Mais bon...


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> des gloussements méphistophéliques!.
> .



Ouaahhh!!!  :affraid:  J'adore les formes emphatiques!!!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien raison cher Joël et combien sont sages tes paroles d'apaisement et d'amour.
> Merci à toi pour ce cri du c½ur émouvant et sincère. Merci de nous montrer la voie.
> Que Je te bénisse !


 
Nan, moi j'aime bien quand ils se mettent sur la gueule, on dirait une tribune de hooligans.
Vive le foot sur MacG!!!

Ca c'est du spectacle!!!

Merci les gars!

 

Bon, je vais m'écouter un petit Canned Heat, moi...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Ouaahhh!!!  :affraid:  J'adore les formes emphatiques!!!!



Tu verrais mon cul, tu serais servi ! 

_Tu vois sonny, je suis encore en rodage..._ :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Nan, moi j'aime bien quand ils se mettent sur la gueule, on dirait une tribune de hooligans.
> Vive le foot sur MacG!!!
> 
> Ca c'est du spectacle!!!
> ...



Fol enfant ! Comment peux-tu te complaire ainsi dans le conflit et la haine ? De ses yeux humides, l'amour te tend les bras. Ne peux-tu le laisser t'étreindre ?


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu verrais mon cul, tu serais servi !



...  :modo:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

en forme le Doc ce soir


----------



## toys (26 Juin 2005)

bonjour la floodorie.com.fr.st.java


désolé j ai les plombs qui lache


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

On rigole quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en forme le Doc ce soir



J'ai tant d'amour à donner !...

C'est bien simple, mon c½ur déborde comme le string d'une grosse.


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

le doc..mdr..qu'est ce qu'il faut pas entendre...-il est docteur en quoi cet hurluberlu là?..un élucubrateur de plus...


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

Petit rappel pour le Doc :

> emphase
(nom féminin)
Exagération dans l'expression, le ton, la voix, le geste.


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tant d'amour à donner !...
> 
> C'est bien simple, mon c½ur déborde comme le string d'une grosse.


 :hosto:  :modo:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> le doc..mdr..qu'est ce qu'il faut pas entendre...-il est docteur en quoi cet hurluberlu là?..un élucubrateur de plus...



Je suis proctologue mon chéri. N'aie pas peur, viens voir Papa...


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> :hosto:  :modo:  :rateau:



Je confirme


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tant d'amour à donner !...
> 
> C'est bien simple, mon c½ur déborde comme le string d'une grosse.



t'as le coeur celluliteux?.pouacre!...le gras de l'amour, la tendresse?
désolé..je m'éloigne..


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tant d'amour à donner !...
> 
> C'est bien simple, mon c½ur déborde comme le string d'une grosse.


bien ...

mais ta signature à change me semble-t-il ... et je ressens ça comme une petite baisse de confiance en ton propos    me trompé-je ?


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je suis proctologue mon chéri. N'aie pas peur, viens voir Papa...



t'es spécialiste en petit toucher rectal? c'est une vocation comme une autre apres tout....


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> helllo franswa, je me demandais justement où tu étais ... alors ce week end? cette soirée??
> 
> mon amie la fée passe dans ce paysage parfois bien hostile


 Cette soirée... Je l'ai toujours dans mon nez :love: demain ça ira mieux


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

tiens vla brice de nantes..


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

Bye amis floodeurs! moi je vais prendre un verre...


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

... et bonsoir quand même Franswa le nantais !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

Tu dois bien t'y connaître en gapes le doc alors


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

Allons, allons mes enfants...

La douleur vous égare !!!

Rejoignez donc notre chemin, ici, tout n'est que bonté, amour, caresses, gouzi gouzi et autres niaiseries dégoulinantes...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bien ...
> 
> mais ta signature à change me semble-t-il ... et je ressens ça comme une petite baisse de confiance en ton propos    me trompé-je ?



Ce que tu dis là est très juste.
J'étais dans l'erreur vois-tu, je ne laissais pas assez parler mon c½ur.
Mais maintenant, c'est fini ! J'ai vu la lumière et elle m'a dit : "DocEvil, tu n'es pas gentil-gentil avec tes petits camarades. Ils ont besoin d'amour, besoin d'amis. Que ne leur offres-tu ton petit c½ur généreux ? Que ne les aimes-tu ?" D'abord, j'ai bien rigolé, mais quand elle a ajouté : "Sinon, je te banni connard", j'ai su qu'elle disait vrai.
Et voilà.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

Elle t'as traité de connard ???

C'est pas trés trés gentil...

Elle devrait te donner l'exemple la petite voix au lieu de t'insulter... c'est si simple d'aimer son prochain, de lui léchouiller l'oreille en respirant comme un boeuf... pardon je m'égare...


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons mes enfants...
> 
> La douleur vous égare !!!
> 
> Rejoignez donc notre chemin, ici, tout n'est que bonté, amour, caresses, gouzi gouzi et autres niaiseries dégoulinantes...



tu t'es mis une chemise rouge à carreaux de bucheron sur la faconde ou quoi? on dirait du charles ingalls !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle t'as traité de connard ???
> 
> C'est pas trés trés gentil...
> 
> Elle devrait te donner l'exemple la petite voix au lieu de t'insulter... c'est si simple d'aimer son prochain, de lui léchouiller l'oreille en respirant comme un boeuf... pardon je m'égare...



Il ne faut pas lui en vouloir, le mot a sans doute dépassé sa pensée. C'était plus la marque d'une autorité souveraine qu'une insulte à proprement parler. De toute façon, tu me connais, quand la lumière se met à causer, ça me laisse coi.


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas lui en vouloir, le mot a sans doute dépassé sa pensée. C'était plus la marque d'une autorité souveraine qu'une insulte à proprement parler. De toute façon, tu me connais, quand la lumière se met à causer, ça me laisse coi.


ça te laisse quoi ? ... 


:rose: ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> on dirait du charles ingalls !



Un exemple pour nous tous.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas lui en vouloir, le mot a sans doute dépassé sa pensée. C'était plus la marque d'une autorité souveraine qu'une insulte à proprement parler. De toute façon, tu me connais, quand la lumière se met à causer, ça me laisse coi.



Ah ben ça c'est normal... la lumière est assez rare pour qu'on puisse apprécier sa présence...


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un exemple pour nous tous.



mdrrrrrrrr 
y'a une ambiance bizarre ici!..
moi qui voulait ouvrir un thread sur l'échangisme en partenariat avec sonnyboy, j'vais p'tetre reviser mes ambitions a la baisse.


----------



## Nobody (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> lui léchouiller l'oreille en respirant comme un boeuf...


 
Arrête, ça m'excite!


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> mdrrrrrrrr
> y'a une ambiance bizarre ici!..
> moi qui voulait ouvrir un thread sur l'échangisme en partenariat avec sonnyboy, j'vais p'tetre reviser mes ambitions a la baisse.



Mais non, mon ami, ouvrons donc un thread de concert !!!

Tu seras ma muse....


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ... et bonsoir quand même Franswa le nantais !


 Bonsoir mikoo


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir François, soit le bienvenu, jeune veau...

Prends donc place à notre table...

Et bois un canon t'es tout maigre !


----------



## chupastar (26 Juin 2005)

J'ai la peau du ventre bien tendu... j'ai vraiment trop mangé ce soir!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la peau du ventre bien tendu... j'ai vraiment trop mangé ce soir!



J'adore ta signature ! C'est trop mignon. Plus, ce serait vulgaire, mais là c'est juste parfait. :love:
De gros bisous à toi aussi !


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir François, soit le bienvenu, jeune veau...
> 
> Prends donc place à notre table...
> 
> Et bois un canon t'es tout maigre !


 Ouais, je suis tout maigre et j'arrive pas à grossir !!! Je peux manger tout et n'importe quoi... Impossible de grossir


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ta signature ! C'est trop mignon. Plus, ce serait vulgaire, mais là c'est juste parfait. :love:
> De gros bisous à toi aussi !


je t'aime!


----------



## Nobody (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ta signature ! C'est trop mignon. Plus, ce serait vulgaire, mais là c'est juste parfait. :love:
> De gros bisous à toi aussi !


 
C'est pas bientôt fini, les Bisounours?


----------



## derennes (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je suis tout maigre et j'arrive pas à grossir !!! Je peux manger tout et n'importe quoi... Impossible de grossir


toi aussi je t'aime, brice de nantes!


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ta signature ! C'est trop mignon. Plus, ce serait vulgaire, mais là c'est juste parfait. :love:
> De gros bisous à toi aussi !



Et oui c'est vrai que c'est mignon... j'aime beaucoup.

Hélas, ça se perd tout ça... les gens sont méchants, alors que tout le monde est tellement en demande d'amour.

Les misogynes, sont si nombreux (plus que les morts de faim c'est dire...) les agressifs, les mauvais, les salauds, les rabats joie...quelle horreur, quel monde cruel !!!

Aimons nous les uns les autres... je commence si ça vous ennuie pas...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> je t'aime!



Mais moi aussi je m'aime ! :love:


----------



## chupastar (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ta signature ! C'est trop mignon. Plus, ce serait vulgaire, mais là c'est juste parfait. :love:
> De gros bisous à toi aussi !




Merci beaucoup, ça fait plaisir!


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et oui c'est vrai que c'est mignon... j'aime beaucoup.
> 
> Hélas, ça se perd tout ça... les gens sont méchants, alors que tout le monde est tellement en demande d'amour.
> 
> ...


 :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aimons nous les uns les autres... je commence si ça vous ennuie pas...:love:



Tu sais sonny, je ne veux pas te faire un procès d'intention, mais je me demande si tu es parfaitement sincère. Ton changement est si... soudain.
As-tu vu la lumière toi aussi ? Et, si oui, était-ce avant ou après d'avoir ouvert la porte du frigo ?
J'espère profondément que ton amour est aussi pur et désintéressé que le mien afin que, tous deux, nous bâtissions une relation de confiance et d'estime mutuelle qui remplisse nos c½ur et nous donne la force de partager notre bonheur avec d'autres.
Gros bisous.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais sonny, je ne veux pas te faire un procès d'intention, mais je me demande si tu es parfaitement sincère. Ton changement est si... soudain.
> As-tu vu la lumière toi aussi ? Et, si oui, était-ce avant ou après d'avoir ouvert la porte du frigo ?
> J'espère profondément que ton amour est aussi pur et désintéressé que le mien afin que, tous deux, nous bâtissions une relation de confiance et d'estime mutuelle qui remplisse nos c½ur et nous donne la force de partager notre bonheur avec d'autres.
> Gros bisous.



Glups...

Euh... oui biensur, tu sais bien que mes intentions sont pures, et le forum... notre forum... notre famille à besoin de nous.

Les gens doivent suivre notre exemple et reprendre le chemin de l'amour désinteressé. Seul l'amour peut nous sauver.

ET JE SUIS CET AMOUR !!!!

VENEZ A MOI !!!!

Glorrrrriiiiiiaaaaaaaa.........


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Glups...
> 
> Euh... oui biensur, tu sais bien que mes intentions sont pures, et le forum... notre forum... notre famille à besoin de nous.
> 
> ...


 Complètement tordu comme un camembert en deux  ? http://doofy1.free.fr/pecap/compagnondelafrimousse.mp3


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les gens doivent suivre notre exemple et reprendre le chemin de l'amour désinteressé. Seul l'amour peut nous sauver.
> 
> ET JE SUIS CET AMOUR !!!!
> 
> ...



La nature a parlé. :rose:


----------



## chupastar (26 Juin 2005)

J'ai déjà mon amour moi...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La nature a parlé. :rose:



T'as pas joui ?
Moi qui me réjouissais d'avoir provoqué un orgasme véritable, un orgasme désinteressé (on remarquera la fréquence de l'utilisation de ce mot...) un orgasme pur...

Et pi non...

Bon ben tant pis...


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas joui ?
> Moi qui me réjouissais d'avoir provoqué un orgasme véritable, un orgasme désinteressé (on remarquera la fréquence de l'utilisation de ce mot...) un orgasme pur...
> 
> Et pi non...
> ...


 Une prochaine fois...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas joui ?
> Moi qui me réjouissais d'avoir provoqué un orgasme véritable, un orgasme désinteressé (on remarquera la fréquence de l'utilisation de ce mot...) un orgasme pur...
> 
> Et pi non...
> ...



T'es déjà les Beatles, tu ne voudrais pas être Rocco Siffredi en plus non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

Oui vous avez raison positivons... une prochaine fois...

Je ne veux que votre bonheur !


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui vous avez raison positivons... une prochaine fois...
> 
> Je ne veux que votre bonheur !


 C'est gentil  Moi aussi, je ne veux que ton bonheur  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil  Moi aussi, je ne veux que ton bonheur  :love:



L'ancien Sonnyboy t'aurais demandé de tomber le futal séance tenante !!!

Mais c'est fini tout ça, je vais aller me finir manu militari dans les toilettes et toi tu rentreras chez toi fier et droit !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

Moi je ne veux que le mien pour le moment


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'ancien Sonnyboy t'aurais demandé de tomber le futal séance tenante !!!
> 
> Mais c'est fini tout ça, je vais aller me finir manu militari dans les toilettes et toi tu rentreras chez toi fier et droit !


 Quel changement incroyable !!! :love: Merci à toi GRAND sonnyboy


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne veux que le mien pour le moment


 On va essayer alors


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Et chico il dit va chercher bonheuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne veux que le mien pour le moment



Tu as tort, seul le bonheur de notre grande famille est profitable.

Nous n'existons qu'au travers (de truie) du forum, de notre forum, de notre famille...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Quel changement incroyable !!! :love: Merci à toi GRAND sonnyboy



C'est un plaisir, par contre si tu veux bien me tenir le chameau 2 minutes...


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est un plaisir, par contre si tu veux bien me tenir le chameau 2 minutes...


 Pas de prob  Mais tu me laisses pas tout seul avec trop longtemps...


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pas de prob  Mais tu me laisses pas tout seul avec trop longtemps...




Tu as peur qu'il te fasses des avances ?


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as peur qu'il te fasses des avances ?


 peut être...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> peut être...



Il est très doux à ce qu'il paraît ...


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> peut être...




mais bon si c une chamelle tu dira pas non ?


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il est très doux à ce qu'il paraît ...


 Tu l'as testé déjà ?


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as testé déjà ?





Il nous cacherait des choses ?  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> mais bon si c une chamelle tu dira pas non ?


 Ça dépend ce qu'il y a dessus


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as testé déjà ?



J'ai dit à ce qu'il paraît ... Je ne suis pas une bergère facile !


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juin 2005)

bonsoir bergere et corentin


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juin 2005)

me suis gouré...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons mes enfants...
> 
> La douleur vous égare !!!
> 
> Rejoignez donc notre chemin, ici, tout n'est que bonté, amour, caresses, gouzi gouzi et autres niaiseries dégoulinantes...



Ben, si je puis me permettre ; ta signature toute Muvrinienne va dans ce sens. cela est bon ; mais ton tableau de bord et ton profil sont encore entachés de scories de ton avant-repentir. Il te faudrait nettoyer cela séants à grande eau bénite... Tu le peux ; puisque l'amour t'habite.  :love:


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend ce qu'il y a dessus




si elle est rousse aux yeux bleus ?  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il nous cacherait des choses ?  :rateau:



Ca sert à ça les jupons !


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> mais bon si c une chamelle tu dira pas non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



deux bosses ?


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> si elle est rousse aux yeux bleus ?  :rose:


 Arrête de parler d'elle  Laisse mon cerveau tranquille  merci


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> deux bosses ?





Oui mais bien epaisses


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de parler d'elle  Laisse mon cerveau tranquille  merci



Qui qui qui ????     :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de parler d'elle  Laisse mon cerveau tranquille  merci




C qui , elle ?


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Qui qui qui ????     :rateau:




de ma soeur


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Qui qui qui ????     :rateau:


 Je te dirais en privé


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> de ma soeur


 T'as pas de soeur


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, la nouvelle génération...



et tu l'aimes , ce style pur et sans fioriture....


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> de ma soeur



Elle fait du beurre ?


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas de soeur




Siiiiiiiiiii  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juin 2005)

salut a tous....je ne fais que passer, ces temps, ci , je ne m'arrete pas....
je constate avec plaisir qu'*un* disparu du bar, m'a boulé....signe qu'il nous lit....
et je dis *respect*...
en esperant que tu nous reviennes....

bon, bise a tous, et @+


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Merci Stooooooooook tu nous manques !!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci Stooooooooook tu nous manques !!!!!



..........  ....


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous....je ne fais que passer, ces temps, ci , je ne m'arrete pas....
> je constate avec plaisir qu'*un* disparu du bar, m'a boulé....signe qu'il nous lit....
> et je dis *respect*...
> en esperant que tu nous reviennes....
> ...


  Stook Bonne soirée   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous....je ne fais que passer, ces temps, ci , je ne m'arrete pas....
> je constate avec plaisir qu'*un* disparu du bar, m'a boulé....signe qu'il nous lit....
> et je dis *respect*...
> en esperant que tu nous reviennes....
> ...



Bonne soirée à toi stook !


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Elle fait du beurre ?


 elle bat le beurre


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Siiiiiiiiiii  :love:


 Nan


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ..........  ....





On te manque pas ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Stook Bonne soirée   :love:



salut a toi mon ami.....je constate avec plaisir, que les petits carre rouge ce multiplient...
Stargazer, et gregg, ....

allez, a bientot....

[mode special=lepurfils]  [/mode]


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan





On se connait monsieur ?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> elle bat le beurre



Oui mais je voulais rester poli !


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On te manque pas ?



t'imagine meme pas........
bon, je vous laisse, je vais me faire allumer...


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut a toi mon ami.....je constate avec plaisir, que les petits carre rouge ce multiplient...
> Stargazer, et gregg, ....
> 
> allez, a bientot....
> ...




A bientôt ........


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut a toi mon ami.....je constate avec plaisir, que les petits carre rouge ce multiplient...
> Stargazer, et gregg, ....
> 
> allez, a bientot....
> ...


 Il se dédouble :love:


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'imagine meme pas........
> bon, je vous laisse, je vais me faire allumer...




Par ta mama ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il se dédouble :love:



mais non, mais non...


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'imagine meme pas........
> bon, je vous laisse, je vais me faire allumer...


 Par qui ?


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il se dédouble :love:




Plus rapide que flash cet homme


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Par ta mama ?



surement pas.....arretez....je vais vraiment etre a la bourre...


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Par qui ?




Par sa mama ?  :love:


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais je voulais rester poli !


 Moi aussi :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Par qui ?



devine...?.....


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> surement pas.....arretez....je vais vraiment etre a la bourre...




Madame stook ? Ah oui stookette  :love:


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Par sa mama ?  :love:


 Tu te répètes fait attention


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu te répètes fait attention




C ce que je bois ca me rend gateux  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> surement pas.....arretez....je vais vraiment etre a la bourre...



Mais non tu reprendras bien un dernier post pour la route !


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> devine...?.....


 Je vois  Alors tu as joué toi aussi ? Mais apparement, ça a duré moins longtemps que moi


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C ce que je bois ca me rend gateux  :love:


 Ouais l'eau ça rend gateux


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais l'eau ça rend gateux




Non même pas vrai d'abord ....... c de l'eau a la fraise  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non même pas vrai d'abord ....... c de l'eau a la fraise  :rose:


 héhéhé  Encore pire


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé  Encore pire




Roooh ta tort  . Ca te rafraichirai et c la meilleure


----------



## Nobody (26 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu le peux ; puisque l'amour t'habite. :love:


 
Tout, chez moi, l'habite.


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Tout, chez moi, l'habite.



Ah Richard Gotainer ....


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Roooh ta tort  . Ca te rafraichirai et c la meilleure


 T'as raison, je vais me chercher à boire :love:


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, je vais me chercher à boire :love:




Une foster ?  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Une foster ?  :love:




Toi t'aimes les australiennes à ce que je vois ...


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'aimes les australiennes à ce que je vois ...


 C'est parce que je viens de lui dire ma bière préférée :love: 

Pour répondre, y en a plus... J'ai tout bu samedi soir


----------



## Xman (26 Juin 2005)

à tous !

Je fais un court passage....mon lit m'appelle...et il crie fort ce soir


----------



## Xman (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'aimes les australiennes



Kylie  :love:  petite...mais en en boirait


----------



## katelijn (26 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> à tous !
> 
> Je fais un court passage....mon lit m'appele...et il crie fort ce soir



Et ben, bon courage!


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que je viens de lui dire ma bière préférée :love:
> 
> Pour répondre, y en a plus... J'ai tout bu samedi soir



C'est pas cool ça ....


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'aimes les australiennes à ce que je vois ...




Surtout Natalie ......... Imbruglia  :love: . Pour autant , je preferes les bièères au whisky  :love:


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et ben, bon courage!





Bonsoir aux nouveaux venus sur ce bar ce soiiiiiiiiiir  :love:


----------



## Xman (26 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et ben, bon courage!




  :affraid:


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:





Un lit qui vous appeles moi , je connais pas ca  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas cool ça ....


 Nan c'est pas cool pour ce soir... Mais par contre samedi soir, c'était super cool  :love:


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'est pas cool pour ce soir... Mais par contre samedi soir, c'était super cool  :love:




Racontes nous


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Racontes nous


 Trop fatigué et je me souviens pas de tout


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et ben, bon courage!



Bonsoir à toi !


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Trop fatigué et je me souviens pas de tout





La foster a fait de l'effet ?  :love:


----------



## Xman (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un lit qui vous appeles moi , je connais pas ca  :mouais:



Tu verras avec le temps.....Plus on avance et plus des trucs incroyables arrivent


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Trop fatigué et je me souviens pas de tout



pfffffffffff !


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Tu verras avec le temps.....Plus on avance et plus des trucs incroyables arrivent





Moi c pas le lit qui m'appeles c une douce voix ....  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffffff !




Jalouse ?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> La foster a fait de l'effet ?  :love:



Il faut croire ...


----------



## chupastar (26 Juin 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde!


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse ?



Il raconte pas ! Tu pourrais me soutenir !


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il raconte pas ! Tu pourrais me soutenir !





On se fait un comité de " on veut savoir les soirées de franswa " ?


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il faut croire ...


  Où ça ?


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit tout le monde!





Bonne nuit a toi chupa


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Où ça ?





Tu vois la , déjà tu te souviens même plus ce que tu marque


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On se fait un comité de " on veut savoir les soirées de franswa " ?


 C'est gentil  J'essaierais un jour de les raconter


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On se fait un comité de " on veut savoir les soirées de franswa " ?



Voilà une bonne idée !!!


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une bonne idée !!!





Je sais que j'ai des bonnes idées  .


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil  J'essaierais un jour de les raconter



Raconte-les sur ta signature ...    :love:


----------



## katelijn (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toi !




 Ça va tes jupons? :mouais:   
Parce que ici qu'est ce qu'on s'évente  
Sans résultats, d'ailleurs 
   :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une bonne idée !!!


 Y a plus de vie privé ici  Et pourquoi c'est pas vous qui racontez vos soirées ?


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil  J'essaierais un jour de les raconter





Ca serait pas trop dur ?


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Raconte-les sur ta signature ...    :love:





C pas bête ca


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que j'ai des bonnes idées  .



C'était pas la seule de la soirée ???


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas la seule de la soirée ???





Si même que ca fait deux jours que je cherchais une si bonne idée pareille


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Raconte-les sur ta signature ...    :love:


 Ouais j'y ai pensé mais ça va pas aller avec les liens... Ou alors je créer carrément un nouveau blog "spécial soirée"  Mais je sens que je vais jamais avoir le temps d'écrire tout ce qui se passe... Et ça me fait un peu honte sur certaines choses


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a plus de vie privé ici  Et pourquoi c'est pas vous qui racontez vos soirées ?



J'ai pas de lien dans ma signature pour ça !


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a plus de vie privé ici  Et pourquoi c'est pas vous qui racontez vos soirées ?




Vie privée , vie publique une émission de Mireille Dumas sur France 3 , le mardi a 20H50 ....


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais j'y ai pensé mais ça va pas aller avec les liens... Ou alors je créer carrément un nouveau blog "spécial soirée"  Mais je sens que je vais jamais avoir le temps d'écrire tout ce qui se passe... Et ça me fait un peu honte sur certaines choses




Je peux t'aider a la co ecriture si tu veux ?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça va tes jupons? :mouais:
> Parce que ici qu'est ce qu'on s'évente
> Sans résultats, d'ailleurs
> :love:  :love:



C'est parce que t'as pas mes jupons magiques !  :love:


----------



## katelijn (26 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Tu verras avec le temps.....Plus on avance et plus des trucs incroyables arrivent


C'est bien vrai ça! Et, mon Cher Monsieur, quand on pense qu'il faut mourir après tout ça!


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait pas trop dur ?


 Si, c'est ce que je me dis aussi


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que t'as pas mes jupons magiques !  :love:




Ils font quoi tes jupons magiques ?    :love:


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si, c'est ce que je me dis aussi





J'ai une idée ramene un bloque note avec toi pendant tes soirées , non ?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Si même que ca fait deux jours que je cherchais une si bonne idée pareille



Je me disais bien !


----------



## Franswa (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je peux t'aider a la co ecriture si tu veux ?


 Pourquoi pas... Mais ça restera un blog privé...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une idée ramene un bloque note avec toi pendant tes soirées , non ?



Ca c'est pas une bonne idée ... Il aura les mains occupées à autre chose !    :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas... Mais ça restera un blog privé...




Facile tu donnes le code a certaines personnes


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une idée ramene un bloque note avec toi pendant tes soirées , non ?


 Je pense pas qu'il soit le bienvenue mon bloc note !!! Je crois qu'il volerait vite fait... je sais pas où


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est pas une bonne idée ... Il aura les mains occupées à autre chose !    :rateau:




Il lui reste une main pour faire autre chose


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ils font quoi tes jupons magiques ?    :love:



Demande à Katelijn


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je pense pas qu'il soit le bienvenue mon bloc note !!! Je crois qu'il volerait vite fait... je sais pas où





Dans ton slip ?


----------



## katelijn (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Demande à Katelijn



Ça froufoute a tout va!


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Demande à Katelijn




Nou z'avons leeeeeees moyennnnnnns de vous faiiiiiiiiiiire parlezzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!! { mode SS }


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Facile tu donnes le code a certaines personnes


 Ouais alors c'est d'accord  Mais ce soir, je vais me coucher  je commencerais ça à partir de la prochiane soirée c'est à dire surement avant le week end prochain (comme j'aurais fini mon stage...)


----------



## toys (27 Juin 2005)

on ferme le fury fest


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais alors c'est d'accord  Mais ce soir, je vais me coucher  je commencerais ça à partir de la prochiane soirée c'est à dire surement avant le week end prochain (comme j'aurais fini mon stage...)





Chiche ? A la semaine prochaine , toi même tu sais mais chuuuuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on ferme le fury fest





Ct bien ta soirée d'anniversaire , toi ?  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il lui reste une main pour faire autre chose


 Nan pour un bloc note (surtout dans l'état où tu es en soirée) il faut deux mains !!! Donc c'est impossible...


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2005)

venez au bar de nuit


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Chiche ? A la semaine prochaine , toi même tu sais mais chuuuuuuuuuuuuut


 Je sais quoi ? :mouais: fatigué :sleep:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan pour un bloc note (surtout dans l'état où tu es en soirée) il faut deux mains !!! Donc c'est impossible...





Apprends a ecrire avec la bouche


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> venez au bar de nuit


 J'arrive


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je sais quoi ? :mouais: fatigué :sleep:





On est tous fatigué ...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On est tous fatigué ...



Non moi ça va !


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Apprends a ecrire avec la bouche


 Si mes mains sont occupées alors ma bouche ?


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non moi ça va !


 T'as pris quoi pour être comme ça ?


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non moi ça va !





Ouiiiiiiiiiiii tes jupettes magiques ?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si mes mains sont occupées alors ma bouche ?



Te reste les pieds ... Mais là faut demander à Guytantakul pour les leçons ...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si mes mains sont occupées alors ma bouche ?





Je sais pas ..


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Te reste les pieds ... Mais là faut demander à Guytantakul pour les leçons ...





un connaisseur ?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as pris quoi pour être comme ça ?



C'est mon état naturel !


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon état naturel !





Roooh et tes jupettes magiques, lala je suis decu


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> un connaisseur ?



chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut !


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut !





je savais bien que tu nous cachait des choses


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Roooh et tes jupettes magiques, lala je suis decu



Mes jupons ne sont que pour les autres !


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> je savais bien que tu nous cachait des choses



Qu'est-ce que je viens de dire ????


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Te reste les pieds ... Mais là faut demander à Guytantakul pour les leçons ...


 Je lui demanderais


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je viens de dire ????


 Ouais Gregg il a du mal


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mes jupons ne sont que pour les autres !





C qui les autres ?


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je viens de dire ????





Désolé mademoiselle


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C qui les autres ?



Demande à katelijn ...    :rateau:  :rateau: 

 :rose:  :rose: je sors ...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Demande à katelijn ...    :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> :rose:  :rose: je sors ...





Je lui demanderai


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je lui demanderai



chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut





Roooh c bien ce que je dis , il y a des personnes ici qui cachent trop de choses


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Roooh c bien ce que je dis , il y a des personnes ici qui cachent trop de choses



Non j'imite juste le vent !


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non j'imite juste le vent !





Lequel celui de ton couloir ?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit :sleep:



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit :sleep:





Bonne nuit Fosterman


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Lequel celui de ton couloir ?



 ça me rappelle quelque chose ça ...


----------



## katelijn (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Demande à katelijn ...    :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> :rose:  :rose: je sors ...



chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut !


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle quelque chose ça ...




Que tu as pas fermé ta porte ?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Que tu as pas fermé ta porte ?



Peut-être ...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Sur ce , je vais me couche avec mes 900 posts  . Bonne nuit a toutes et tous  .


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut !



Tu vois Gregg tu ne sauras rien !


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce , je vais me couche avec mes 900 posts  . Bonne nuit a toutes et tous  .



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## toys (27 Juin 2005)

coucou la flood y a encore du monde dans le chantier?


----------



## Universe player (27 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou la flood y a encore du monde dans le chantier?



 plus personne ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2005)

bonne nuit et bonne semaine de fllooooood à tous


----------



## valoriel (27 Juin 2005)

soir tout le monde


----------



## toys (27 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> plus personne ?


 
et pendent ce temps a verra cruse!


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2005)

douce semaine! courage


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

Salut les Filles....et bonne nuit.

:sleep:....


----------



## uranium (27 Juin 2005)

Coin-coin


----------



## bouilla (27 Juin 2005)

Canard ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

Bouilla, à ton âge !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juin 2005)

Un petit passage au bureau et sur Macgé avant d'aller à Dunkerque pour la journée...
Dunkerque


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Hum... pouet ?


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

Hello!     (<= je suis tombé amoureux de ce smiley   )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

c'est quoi ce charabia?????    

j'essaie desesperamment de savoir où c'est mon paquet
(ou plutot , celui de bioman, son cadeau fete de pere n'etant pas encore livré   )
avec le coliposte et voila où je atterris



> From RFC 2068 Hypertext Transfer Protocol -- HTTP/1.1:
> 
> 10.4.5 404 Not Found
> 
> ...


----------



## bouilla (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Hum... pouet ?



Klaxon


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Hello!     (<= je suis tombé amoureux de ce smiley   )




*Mikoo*
je crains que tu ne puisse alors jamais accéder à mon cercle d'amis


----------



## lumai (27 Juin 2005)

et ton poisson finalement ? Il est arrivé ???


----------



## bouilla (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bouilla, à ton âge !



Passé 12 ans, j'ai arreté de compter


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mikoo*
> je crains que tu ne puisse alors jamais accéder à mon cercle d'amis



... ouf! je suis soulagé!


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Je vais bosser...


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

Travaille bien alors!


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Travaille bien alors!


 Merci 

Je suis parti...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ... ouf! je suis soulagé!




*Tiens, je me demande même*
si je ne devrais pas te blacklister pour péché de : coucou :


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et ton poisson finalement ? Il est arrivé ???





pfffffff m'en parle pas !!!!  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

en ce moment j'ai pas de chance en achat internet :

le cadeau de l'homme -commandé fin mai - a eté sois disant envoyé (merci FIA-NET , 12 h et probleme reglé)
mais pas possible de le suivre en coliposte  :hein: 

mon poisson doit encore nager entre la floride et la france   
( d'ailleur je cherche ma traductrice pour leur envoyer un mail )
et j'espere qu'il se perds pas en route

enfin, j'attends ma memory stick 1 go , comme cela enfin je pourras faire des fotos 
sans besoin d'effacer immediatement celles ratées de ratées !!


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens, je me demande même*
> si je ne devrais pas te blacklister pour péché de : coucou :



 "The Future is based on choice not chance."


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2005)

Ah, Robertav et la technique


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

Vouspouvez m'eclairer sur un truc.
Je suis parti tout le week end, et je vois plein de carré rouge dans les signature? C'est pour quoi 


PS : Amis du lundi matin, Bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah, Robertav et la technique





t'as besoin de me le rappeler constamment ?   


(et puis c'est pas ma fôte si sitram ce matin fait greve de traduction !!! )


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ... je vois plein de carré rouge dans les signature? C'est pour quoi



Pour rien, comme çà


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as besoin de me le rappeler constamment ?


Ah constament ? y a des trucs que tu nous caches ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

et voila , ma semaine commence bien 

*boulage rouge* de la part d'un petit nouveau
que il aime pas lire ma  ilife       

zut alors, je vais faire quoi maintenant?   



je vais essayer plus de  , 
je sens que je vais me faire un maxi de coupboulage vert !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> zut alors, je vais faire quoi maintenant?



Ben... Met-lui en 11 dans sa tronche de grossier...


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais essayer plus de  ,
> je sens que je vais me faire un maxi de coupboulage vert !!!



    ..comme ça 
et puis dire aux nioubis qu'ils sont beaux intelligents et qu'ils deviendront tous modos bientôt


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

on peut aider, si il faut


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben... Met-lui en 11 dans sa tronche de grossier...


Quand tu boules rouge le pouvoir est divisé par deux, dans ce cas -5 seulement, j'en sais quelque chose !


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu boules rouge le pouvoir est divisé par deux, dans ce cas -5 seulement, j'en sais quelque chose !


 C'est con d'ailleurs, j'peux pas te bouler rouge


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est con d'ailleurs, j'peux pas te bouler rouge


Bah attend quelques jours mon bassou :love:


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..comme ça
> et puis dire aux nioubis qu'ils sont beaux intelligents et qu'ils deviendront tous modos bientôt



        

(attention quand même, lepurfilsdelasagesse n'aime pas les coucous)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

haaaaaaa non !!!!!!!!!      

je prefere passer au dessus et reserver mes boulages uniquement verts !!!!   



je n'ai que 5 coup, pas envie d'en depenser inutilment


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

élo vribodi!


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> élo vribodi!


 
élo nobody


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

Bonjour! bonjour!!   (je suis trop de bonne humeur aujourd'hui  )


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> élo vribodi!



..;tu t'es reveillé (tard comme tous les inutiles) avec la connerie en érection?

..me chatouille pas trop ....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

a la demande generale je vais cafter mais pas de represaille initiles , restez


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaa non !!!!!!!!!
> 
> je prefere passer au dessus et reserver mes boulages uniquement verts !!!!
> 
> ...


Sage décision !


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

Derennes : un méchant parmis les gentils??


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..;tu t'es reveillé (tard comme tous les inutiles) avec la connerie en érection?
> 
> ..me chatouille pas trop ....


pkoi etre vulgaire?


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a la demande generale je vais cafter mais pas de represaille initiles , restez



Tu fait bien de le publier Robertav


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

derennes, je crois que tu vas devoir retourner au piquet


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a la demande generale je vais cafter mais pas de represaille initiles , restez


et? pas d'insultes la dedans.c'est juste une opinion.


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> et? pas d'insultes la dedans.c'est juste une opinion.


 
ah ça, c'est sur que c'est indiscutable..


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>



Oh ben pkoi çà ne m'étonne qu'à moitié ??


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pkoi etre vulgaire?



...non rien


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

Bah voyons, pourquoi tant de haine??? Soyez heureux, c'est l'été, le soleil est parmis nous floodeurs!!


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...que tu as déjà fait le tour des limites d'un peu tout le monde ici


 
bon, je veux bien me dévouer alors


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu boules rouge le pouvoir est divisé par deux, dans ce cas -5 seulement, j'en sais quelque chose !





donc , un boulage rouge a force 1 compte 0.5 ???   

hulaaaaaa haiiii , sa fait mal !!!!!!


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc , un boulage rouge a force 1 compte 0.5 ???
> 
> hulaaaaaa haiiii , sa fait mal !!!!!!


 
faut pas non plus réclamer..


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faut pas non plus réclamer..




tu connais pas la devise des robert's ?????   


*je demande rien, j'obtiens tant *     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc , un boulage rouge a force 1 compte 0.5 ???
> 
> hulaaaaaa haiiii , sa fait mal !!!!!!


Théoriquement, tu arrondis vers le bas, donc 0. Si la couleur est effectivement rouge c'est qu'il a plus de 50 posts !


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu connais pas la devise des robert's ?????
> 
> 
> *je demande rien, j'obtiens tant *   :love:


 
suis-je bête, j'avais oublié


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...non rien



je ne répond pas a la calomnie!


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2005)

Quel dommage que la force de frappe soit divisée par deux en coud'boulage rouge


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Quel dommage que la force de frappe soit divisée par deux en coud'boulage rouge


 
il suffit de se grouper


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a la demande generale je vais cafter mais pas de represaille initiles , restez



Ah ; oui... N'est pas Sonnyboy qui veut...  Une Sicilienne qui n'appelle pas à la vendetta ; comme c'est chou...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Quel dommage que la force de frappe soit divisée par deux en coud'boulage rouge


Tu penses bien ! j'aurais profité de ma remnise à zéro pour faire la course dans l'autre sens sinon !


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> je ne répond pas a la calomnie!



non rien ....!


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah ; oui... N'est pas Sonnyboy qui veut...  Une Sicilienne qui n'appelle pas à la vendetta ; comme c'est chou...  :love:  :love:  :love:


j'aime beaucoup tino rossi!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Quel dommage que la force de frappe soit divisée par deux en coud'boulage rouge



Bah... 6 + 2 + ... Y'aura pas que le babouin qui les a bien rouges


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a la demande generale je vais cafter mais pas de represaille initiles , restez



Deux parties dans ce post :

1 - La "demande générale"... ou ça ?

2 - La phrase de macounette (dont je rappelle le principe, être désagréable, mais tout en essayant d'avoir l'air sympathique...)

C'est pas ta meilleure intervention tatav.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2005)

Et pis des représailles, c'est pas forcément inutile


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah ; oui... N'est pas Sonnyboy qui veut...  Une Sicilienne qui n'appelle pas à la vendetta ; comme c'est chou...  :love:  :love:  :love:





on recadre là !!!!!!!       (non, non, suis pas modo  , surtout pas  )


je ne suis PAS sicilienne , je suis une vrai et pure MILANAISE     

(pas pour rien que je suis blonde jeux bleu blanche laiteuse ,
on dis que les allemands on laissé la trace chez nous pendant les guerres   )


en sicilie mamancherie avait une maison offerte par mon papa (  ) :
il esperait que sa femme arreterait de courir les site archeologique
mias il a realisé trop tard  que la sicilie a une multitudes de ces "vieilleries"


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

st'intéréssant!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...je ne suis PAS sicilienne ...



Rhôôôôôôôh.... J'suis déçu ; mais dééééééçu...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 1 - La "demande générale"... ou ça ?





en privé ......  





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ta meilleure intervention tatav.





que veut tu, c'est juste un banal lundi


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en privé ......
> 
> que veut tu, c'est juste un banal lundi



aller , fais moi un bisou magique pour te rattraper et on en parle plus.


----------



## 222diablo222 (27 Juin 2005)

Patochman, Derennes, Robertav, Gkatarn, Sonnyboy...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Patochman, Derennes, Robertav, Gkatarn, Sonnyboy...



... Et Derennes ; alors? Il sent le pâté???


----------



## 222diablo222 (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> que veu*t* tu, c'est juste un banal lundi


Tiens on est lundi  :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en privé ......



Rien d'étonnant.

On te demande en privé (pas fou) de publier, des trucs privés.

L'élégance même, et ils ne se reconnaitront peut être même pas les pauvres.


----------



## 222diablo222 (27 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Et Derennes ; alors? Il sent le pâté???


 :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> aller , fais moi un bisou magique pour te rattraper et on en parle plus.




je savais que mon fiston est tres intelligent et tres en avance pour son age 
(au passage, juis fieeeeeere de son bulletin , un sans fautes sur les 3 trimestres :
3 felicitations  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: )
mais je ne savais pas qu'il bleute deja l'ecole et se terre dans un cyber café pour
quemader sur le net des bisous magiques pour ses bobos


----------



## 222diablo222 (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> (au passage, juis fieeeeeere de son bulletin , un sans fautes sur les 3 trimestres :
> 3 felicitations  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: )


  
Vous connaissez vous les félicitations?  :rateau:


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>



vieille ruse de sioux, flatter le fils pour séduire la mère.!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôôôôôôh.... J'suis déçu ; mais dééééééçu...




dis-moi, je viens d'avoir une idée pour ton thread a coté   


copine de mamancherie m'a envoyé 2 plantes de peperoncino , 
(c'est chic, ça change de les eternelles plantes vertes    )
ça pousse  a vue d'oeil de jour en jour......

et si je leur fait le portrait tous le 2 jours et que je poste donc la progression ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> vieille ruse de sioux, flatter le fils pour séduire la mère.!



je dirais plutot ma fifille , le petit diablo a l'age etre mon fils


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis-moi, je viens d'avoir une idée pour ton thread a coté
> 
> 
> copine de mamancherie m'a envoyé 2 plantes de peperoncino ,
> ...



Très bien... Tu laisses l'appareil sur pied, toujours en face du sujet ; belle série à l'arrivée.   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Très bien... Tu laisses l'appareil sur pied, toujours en face du sujet ; belle série à l'arrivée.   :love:




faut pas exagerer, j'ai pas acheté une carte a 1go pour ces plantes !!!      


figure toi que j'ai d'autre projet avec mon apn  

si, si, je vais bientot vous poster les "petites" pizzas et glaces d'italie  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> faut pas exagerer, j'ai pas acheté une carte a 1go pour ces plantes !!!
> 
> 
> figure toi que j'ai d'autre projet avec mon apn
> ...



Mais tu sais, la carte ; une fois qu'elle est pleine, faut pas la jeter... Tu branches l'appareil sur la bécane ; iPhoto te la vide et tu peux la remplir encore et encore... T'es même pas obligée de la remplir entièrement à chaque fois...


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sais, la carte ; une fois qu'elle est pleine, faut pas la jeter... Tu branches l'appareil sur la bécane ; iPhoto te la vide et tu peux la remplir encore et encore... T'es même pas obligée de la remplir entièrement à chaque fois...




 remettrais-tu en cause les capacités de Roberta de s'entendre avec la haute technologie ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (27 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sais, la carte ; une fois qu'elle est pleine, faut pas la jeter... Tu branches l'appareil sur la bécane ; iPhoto te la vide et tu peux la remplir encore et encore... T'es même pas obligée de la remplir entièrement à chaque fois...


 :love:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Coucou a toutes et tous les floodeurs !!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> remettrais-tu en cause les capacités de Roberta de s'entendre avec la haute technologie ?



Sur la tête de ma mère......... Non!    
C'est la formulation qui m'a fait éclater d'un rire bête...


----------



## 222diablo222 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou a toutes et tous les floodeurs !!!!!


 Gregg


----------



## maiwen (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> faut pas exagerer, j'ai pas acheté une carte a 1go pour ces plantes !!!
> 
> 
> figure toi que j'ai d'autre projet avec mon apn
> ...


coucou robertav


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

J'ai pas envie de bosser aujourd'hui... 
Il fait trop chaud pour travailler (accent de la pub pulco...  )


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

Maiwen, ca va?
T'as passée un bon WE?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et tous 

MacG repeint en rose ça va plaire à TheBig ça  Peace and love  Robertav tu as participé ? :love:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas envie de bosser aujourd'hui...
> Il fait trop chaud pour travailler (accent de la pub pulco...  )





Moi , je bosse pas , je regarde W9 ca détends


----------



## maiwen (27 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen, ca va?
> T'as passée un bon WE?


oui bon week-end  et toi ? ...

c'est quoi cette histoire de rose ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (27 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas envie de bosser aujourd'hui...
> Il fait trop chaud pour travailler (accent de la pub pulco...  )


Je rebosse dans deux long moiiiis   Magi   
coucou: maiwen)


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou robertav


Bonjour maiwen, ca va mon amie?

bisoux doux!


----------



## bouilla (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi , je bosse pas , je regarde W9 ca détends



M6...je t'ai dja dis de retourner ta tv Gregg


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour maiwen, ca va mon amie?
> 
> bisoux doux!



Hé bé...

Y a du rapprochement en cours...

Quelle horreur !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi , je bosse pas , je regarde W9 ca détends


 
  :affraid: :affraid:

Tu t'es fait lobotomisé    

@Maiwen : Oui, tres bon Week end au calme, en Normandie, que du bonheur


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> M6...je t'ai dja dis de retourner ta tv Gregg





La nouvelle technologie , tu connais pas ?


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé...
> 
> Y a du rapprochement en cours...
> 
> Quelle horreur !!!



j'sais pas ce que j'ai en ce moment j'ai envie de jouer du joe dassin.
T'aurais pas la partoche de l'été indien, par hasard?
Et pis j'vais revendre ma gibson sg et mon marshall a lampes pour un ukulélé.ca fait moins de bruit et les voisins seront moins dérangés.
bon, j'vais aller mater le dvd des choristes.


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Tu t'es fait lobotomisé
> 
> @Maiwen : Oui, tres bon Week end au calme, en Normandie, que du bonheur





T'inquetes , c'était déjà fait enfin je crois  :mouais:


----------



## bouilla (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle technologie , tu connais pas ?



Bah si, je viens justement de m'acheter un Tam-Tam


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bah si, je viens justement de m'acheter un Tam-Tam




Ah , je vois ca après ton bip pop , tu prends passe a la vitesse supérieure


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'sais pas ce que j'ai en ce moment j'ai envie de jouer du joe dassin.
> T'aurais pas la partoche de l'été indien, par hasard?
> Et pis j'vais revendre ma gibson sg et mon marshall a lampes pour un ukulélé.ca fait moins de bruit et les voisins seront moins dérangés.
> bon, j'vais aller mater le dvd des choristes.



Non j'ai pas la partoche, car je fais tout Joe Dassin à l'oreille...

Quand j'aime ça vient tout seul !


----------



## maiwen (27 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé...
> 
> Y a du rapprochement en cours...
> 
> Quelle horreur !!!


uh ?   ... tifou !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> remettrais-tu en cause les capacités de Roberta de s'entendre avec la haute technologie ?




         

faut pas exagere mais patoch est pas loin de la verité !!! :rose: 




patoch, tu sais combient coute cette memory d'un Go ????   
heuresement que je peux la reutiliser      


ps : postage de plantes effectué


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et tous
> 
> MacG repeint en rose ça va plaire à TheBig ça  Peace and love  Robertav tu as participé ? :love:








où cela?????   j'ai pas vu   ..... je fais des recherches ....


 maiwen


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> uh ?   ... tifou !



Alleeeeeez! ne sois pas timide !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

:sleep:.....*Bon'Ap !*


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> où cela?????



C'est plutôt une question d'"atmosphère"


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Alleeeeeez! ne sois pas timide !



C'est vrai, il a l'air sympa ce derennes... de l'humour, de la délicatesse, il est apprécié de tous...

Il joue du Joe Dassin, si on lui donne une partition...:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Alleeeeeez! ne sois pas timide !



Voui, voui  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

ce matin tot j'ai posté ceci



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonjour et bon lundi !!!!!!!!  *​
> 
> voila, la derniere semaine d'ecole commence aujourd'hui
> et puis a moi les grasse mat's , plus besoin de me lever trop tot....
> ...




ben, voila, on vient de m'appeler, j'ai rdv mercredi pour une place en bijouterie
longue mission de 6 mois .....si je vais etre prise, adieu far nient comme prevu !!


----------



## MrStone (27 Juin 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt une question d'"atmosphère"





Atmosphère, atmosphère ??? qui c'est qu'a une gueule d'atmosphère ??? 
 



Euh, fait _lourd_ aujourd'hui, non ?


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, il a l'air sympa ce derennes... de l'humour, de la délicatesse, il est apprécié de tous...
> 
> Il joue du Joe Dassin, si on lui donne une partition...:rateau:



..je vais vomir :sick:


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce matin tot j'ai posté ceci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et il faut le prendre comme une bonne ou une mauvaise nouvelle?   

En tous cas, t'as un don pour la voyance


----------



## MrStone (27 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, il a l'air sympa ce derennes... de l'humour, de la délicatesse, il est apprécié de tous...
> 
> Il joue du Joe Dassin, si on lui donne une partition...:rateau:




Manquerait plus qu'il fasse où on lui dit et il serait parfait :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, il a l'air sympa ce derennes... de l'humour, de la délicatesse, il est apprécié de tous...
> 
> Il joue du Joe Dassin, si on lui donne une partition...:rateau:



J'en veux un pour Noël... :love:  :love:  :love: 
Avec une boite de jeu "Psychopathe 2000" ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (27 Juin 2005)

Bon apetit, floodeurs du midi


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Manquerait plus qu'il fasse où on lui dit et il serait parfait :rateau:



Te fatigues pas : _ignore list_ et tout va mieux


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'en veux un pour Noël... :love:  :love:  :love:
> Avec une boite de jeu "Psychopathe 2000" ...



...celle avec la tronçonneuse KZ500...   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

hep, je m'en vais...mais dites, si j'ai bien compris, maintenant, on ne peut plus dire MDMA par exemple...., c'est ça....?...?...?  
bon, je me casse.....


----------



## MrStone (27 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Te fatigues pas : _ignore list_ et tout va mieux



Déjà fait, et de longue date


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...celle avec la tronçonneuse KZ500...   :love:



Oui  :love:  :love:  :love: ... Un vieux rêve d'enfant...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Te fatigues pas : _ignore list_ et tout va mieux



oui, et rejoinds le Team Bouleur rouge.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Te fatigues pas : _ignore list_ et tout va mieux



tu peux poster une capture d'écran ? Histoire de voir ce que ça donne...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...celle avec la tronçonneuse KZ500...   :love:




Le kit chèvre+sel bien que d'ancienne génération n'est pas mal non plus, il semblerait.


----------



## Jeunette (27 Juin 2005)

Il est Catherine, je vais manger, bon appétit à tous


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> tu peux poster une capture d'écran ? Histoire de voir ce que ça donne...



..chiche  
(fais gaffe quand même)


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

vous êtes encore sur le cas derennes, là?  

ça fait beaucoup de temps passé pour pas grand chose, nan?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> tu peux poster une capture d'écran ? Histoire de voir ce que ça donne...



Ben non, y a rien à voir et pis, suite à ce sujet, j'ai dit que ne donnerai pas de boulot supplémentaire aux verts/violets


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

J'crois que j'suis amoureux.
Sur mon mac ,entre deux lectures de forums,
Je ronsardise, je pindarise ,je pétrarquise à qui mieux-mieux.


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> uh ?   ... tifou !



Maiewen, 
tes joues sont aussi rouges et aussi belles
que des babybels!

pas mal ,non?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hep, je m'en vais...mais dites, si j'ai bien compris, maintenant, on ne peut plus dire MDMA par exemple...., c'est ça....?...?...?
> bon, je me casse.....


Il n'est pas illégal de parler de drogue, mais en faire la promotion oui !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas illégal de parler de drogue, mais en faire la promotion oui !




*De la graine de modo*
ce Supermo' je vous dis


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *De la graine de modo*
> ce Supermo' je vous dis


Disons qu'on m'a assez effacé de posts à ce sujet -entre autre- pour l'avoir compris, à force


----------



## NED (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas illégal de parler de drogue, mais en faire la promotion oui !


Ha d'accord en fait c'est ça être membre du cercle!


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2005)

Et avoir un gros shillum noir dans son avatar, c'est de la promo ?


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Te fatigues pas : _ignore list_ et tout va mieux



ti amo....ti amo ti..amo!


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

elle est ou maiwen?


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

Salut les gens!

Ca fait un bien fou de manger   

Et sinon, ca va?


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut les gens!
> 
> Ca fait un bien fou de manger
> 
> Et sinon, ca va?



oué..moi j'mange des piwis!


----------



## maiwen (27 Juin 2005)

elle est dtc


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut les gens!
> 
> Ca fait un bien fou de manger
> 
> Et sinon, ca va?



Oui, everything is ok   
Je commence à avoir faim dis donc...


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> elle est dtc



Je t'aime!
Depuis que je t'ai connue, le monde est un peu moins le monde et un peu plus le ciel!
Tu fais chanter l'amour dans mon coeur comme le rossignol au bois!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous, mon dernier jour en tant que mineur


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

ca va les gens?


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, mon dernier jour en tant que mineur


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, mon dernier jour en tant que mineur



serrage de main a toi aussi, voire secouisme si affinités!


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, mon dernier jour en tant que mineur


On pourra donc le faire légalement


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, mon dernier jour en tant que mineur


Demain tu seras un homme mon fils


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> elle est dtc



and it seems to me, you've lived your life, like a candle in the wind...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

Oui mais tu y vas fort tout de même


----------



## maiwen (27 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, mon dernier jour en tant que mineur


  un grand pas ( mwé ) pour toi, un petit pas pour l'humanité


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un grand pas ( mwé ) pour toi, un petit pas pour l'humanité



oh oh oh oh!


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

Je dois choisir quoi manger ce midi : tartare de saumon ou salade/pain/fromage ???


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Je dois choisir quoi manger ce midi : tartare de saumon ou salade/pain/fromage ???



rien de tel qu'un bon vieux sandwich au pain!


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

Une autre option étant aussi choisir de mourir de faim pour le restant des mes jours... :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Je dois choisir quoi manger ce midi : tartare de saumon ou salade/pain/fromage ???


tartare de saumon bien frais..;
Avec du citron :love:


----------



## bouilla (27 Juin 2005)

Vous avez rien compris, Cor il travaille dans une mine de charbon depuis qu'il a 3 ans...

..et là c'est terminé, i peut prendre sa retraite pour guérir sa silicose


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un grand pas ( mwé ) pour toi, un petit pas pour l'humanité


L'humanité c'est pas pour maintenant


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tartare de saumon bien frais..;
> Avec du citron :love:



Merci, bon je choisi le tartare alors vu que je suis fan des aliments crus et je n'oublie pas le citron    
Bon ap' à tous les floodeurs!!


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, mon dernier jour en tant que mineur



Braque une poste aujourd"hui ! demain il sera trop tard


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

Bon ap' Mikoo
Bon, il me reste juste le temps de fumer une clope avant de reprendre le taf


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Merci, bon je choisi le tartare alors vu que je suis fan des aliments crus et je n'oublie pas le citron
> Bon ap' à tous les floodeurs!!



wasabi powâââ !


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, mon dernier jour en tant que mineur



J'me réserve pour demain


----------



## MrStone (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On pourra donc le faire légalement



Rien à voir... qu'est-ce que tu fous déguisé en majorette ???   :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

C'est vrai que maintenant que tu le dis !


----------



## MrStone (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que maintenant que tu le dis !



Enfin je veux pas foutre la zone, hein... juste une réaction de.. euh... surprise


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

marre de bosser


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

qui peux tester cette adresse? http://www.imageshack.us/

chez moi ne marche plus   (et j'en ai besoin là  :hein: )
et en plus j'ai de plus en plus d'adresse qui me font le meme coup  :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> marre de bosser


 Franswa
Fais comme moi, fais une pause flood, ca détend


----------



## maiwen (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui peux tester cette adresse? http://www.imageshack.us/
> 
> chez moi ne marche plus   (et j'en ai besoin là  :hein: )
> et en plus j'ai de plus en plus d'adresse qui me font le meme coup  :mouais:


marche pas


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui peux tester cette adresse? http://www.imageshack.us/
> 
> chez moi ne marche plus   (et j'en ai besoin là  :hein: )
> et en plus j'ai de plus en plus d'adresse qui me font le meme coup  :mouais:


Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page ?http://www.imageshack.us/? car le serveur ?www.imageshack.us? est introuvable.


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui peux tester cette adresse? http://www.imageshack.us/
> 
> chez moi ne marche plus  (et j'en ai besoin là :hein: )
> et en plus j'ai de plus en plus d'adresse qui me font le meme coup :mouais:


 
Désolé, mais ca ne marche pas chez moi (ou taf plutot  ) non plus 
Bien pratique ce site pourtant...


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

Bon, il faut que je retourne bosser maintenant, ca va finir par ce voir sinon...


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

chez moi ca marche!
arf non..vérification faite c'était en cache,bref


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> marche pas



ca va mayo?..merci pour ton dernier mp..ca m'a rechauffé le coeur..
moi aussi je t'aime
j'comprend que tu veuilles pas te corrompre avec moi en public, mais en privé..


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

merci a tous  :love: 


le site il marchait pourtant ce matin, je m'en suis sevie..
j'ai cru que il y avait peut etre un quota a respecter , mais visiblement c'est pas le cas

sm, j'ai exactement ce message, d'ailleur ces messages en pages web
sont apparus depuis l'instal de tiger


est que tulmonde a essaié sur mac ou pc aussi?


merci


----------



## derennes (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci a tous  :love:
> 
> 
> le site il marchait pourtant ce matin, je m'en suis sevie..
> ...


mac ou pc ca va rien changer...c'est le serveur.


----------



## Xman (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui peux tester cette adresse? http://www.imageshack.us/
> 
> chez moi ne marche plus   (et j'en ai besoin là  :hein: )
> et en plus j'ai de plus en plus d'adresse qui me font le meme coup  :mouais:



Marche avec FF sur win


----------



## Xman (27 Juin 2005)

Pardon, je manque à tous mes devoirs :


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

Il marche le site


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

Le site http://www.imageschack.us/ remarche...
J'ai testé il y quelques minutes, et ca marchait pas, mais la, c'est bon...
Ils ont du rebooté le serveur


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Franswa
> Fais comme moi, fais une pause flood, ca détend


 J'aimerais avoir le temps...  Mais là il me reste plus que un quart d'heure et je suis parti


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

merci  :love: 

il remarche effectivement , j'ai donc pu poster mes photos


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui peux tester cette adresse? http://www.imageshack.us/



Coucou,
Peux tu m'expliquer en quoi consiste ce site ?


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Coucou,
> Peux tu m'expliquer en quoi consiste ce site ?



Je crois qu'il s'agit d'un site ou l'on peut stocker des images afin de les diffuser sur le net.


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2005)

retournons bossé :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il s'agit d'un site ou l'on peut stocker des images afin de les diffuser sur le net.


 
Je confirme, ce site stocke des photos gratuitement 
C'est gratuit et ça marche bien (en général  ), sauf pour tatav


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il s'agit d'un site ou l'on peut stocker des images afin de les diffuser sur le net.



Merci, 
mais avec un hebergement par notre fournisseur d'acces, c'est suffisant, non ? je me sens un peu novice la...


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> retournons bossé :rateau:


Il faudrait, oui... 
Mais il fait trop chaud pour se motiver...


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait, oui...
> Mais il fait trop chaud pour se motiver...




22°c ici :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Coucou,
> Peux tu m'expliquer en quoi consiste ce site ?




je te confirme que ton homme a bien vu !!!  

c'est pratique, facile et instantané , jamais eu de prob sauf tout a l'heure
pas moyen de me connecter


un seul bemol : 
on ne peux pas - ou je ne sais pas le faire- effacer les photos que tu telecharge
et surtout pas moyen de retrouver l'adressse -ou là encore j'ai rien compris- de tes photos ......donc , garde le lien precieusement si où cas où


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Merci,
> mais avec un hebergement par notre fournisseur d'acces, c'est suffisant, non ? je me sens un peu novice la...



Tout le monde ne dispose pas d'un emplacement sur le serveur de son fournisseur d'accès.
De plus, c'est plus simple par le site, pas besoin d'un logiciel ftp.

Bref, arretons d'êtres serieux, on va se faire censurer, c'est le bar ici...


----------



## bouilla (27 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> retournons bossé :rateau:



ouai retourne étudier déja :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas illégal de parler de drogue, mais en faire la promotion oui !



haaaaaa.......ok....bon, ben ça va alors....j'avais peur....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, mon dernier jour en tant que mineur



Excellente nouvelle......on en reparle demain....  ......


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Merci,
> mais avec un hebergement par notre fournisseur d'acces, c'est suffisant, non ? je me sens un peu novice la...




je l'utilise pour poster mes photos ici
sinon j'ai un site où j'ai ouvert un compte gratuit (multimania) et un chez mon fournisseur 
mais cela me plait pas , avec un peu de connaissance on arrive facilment a voir le reste de photos que on veut pas rendre public


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> retournons bossé :rateau:



ha,non!....pas aujourd'hui.........


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je l'utilise pour poster mes photos ici
> sinon j'ai un site où j'ai ouvert un compte gratuit (multimania)
> mais cela me plait pas , avec un peu de connaissance on arrive facilment a voir le reste de photos que on veut pas rendre public



c'est exact, mais pour les photos publiques (enfin, pour le forum) la partie Gallerie est tres bien...
et pour le reste, tu utilises une acces que te donne ton fournisseur d'acces, et tu lui demande de te verouiller...

tu es chez Wanadoo, il me semble...


----------



## Xman (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde ne dispose pas d'un emplacement sur le serveur de son fournisseur d'accès.
> De plus, c'est plus simple par le site, pas besoin d'un logiciel ftp.



Mince !!!  J'suis tombé par mégarde sur un forum technique :affraid: ...alors que je voulais le FloudeBar... Pffffff, les liens ne marchent plus ....

Censure...quand tu nous tiens..


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Mince !!!  J'suis tombé par mégarde sur un forum technique :affraid: ...alors que je voulais le FloudeBar... Pffffff, les liens ne marchent plus ....
> 
> Censure...quand tu nous tiens..



bah, tu veux qu'on floode, on floode.....pas de soucis,...ne te sens surtout pas desorienté....


----------



## bouilla (27 Juin 2005)

HHHiiiiiHHiihhiiiii Ahoooooohuhuuhuhu hihihihihihihihihihhii


----------



## Xman (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, tu veux qu'on floode, on floode.....pas de soucis,...ne te sens surtout pas desorienté....



Oufff !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Oufff !!!




...
suffisait de demander...


----------



## twk (27 Juin 2005)

Ca fleure bon le flood ici en plus la chaleur n'arrange rien


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Ca fleure bon le flood ici en plus la chaleur n'arrange rien



c'est clair....il fait si chaud.....


----------



## Xman (27 Juin 2005)

Pourquoi ? y quelqu'un qui floode des pieds ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? y quelqu'un qui floode des pieds ?



  

bon, je vais reprendre ma lecture ....


----------



## twk (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais reprendre ma lecture ....



On a trouvé le coupable ^^


----------



## NED (27 Juin 2005)

ha oui c'est lui qui a floodé !
Je l'ai vu !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> ha oui c'est lui qui a floodé !
> Je l'ai vu !




moi...?
non, jamais....  

salut Ned..


----------



## twk (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi...?
> non, jamais....
> 
> salut Ned..



Y'a un thread caché avec ton casier judiciaire de floodeur, tu es demasqué


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un thread caché avec ton casier judiciaire de floodeur, tu es demasqué



bah, 6 mois et plus 5400 posts, ça fait longtemps, qu'on m'a demasqué...


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

ça floode sympa ici, pas de cercle carré, pas de prise de tête, c'est bien


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, 6 mois et plus 5400 posts


 
c'est vrai que ça me laisse dubitatif


----------



## twk (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, 6 mois et plus 5400 posts, ça fait longtemps, qu'on m'a demasqué...



Moi je peut dire que je floode pas ça fait plus d'un an que je suis ici mais bon la fréquence  de visite n'es pas tellement en accord avec la date d'inscription ^^


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

et en plus je peux flooder depuis 2 navigateur avec 2 pseudo....


----------



## le banni (27 Juin 2005)

c'est vrai, je confirme....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

Vous allez bien ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

on fait moins les malins maintenant...


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

por que?


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, 6 mois et plus 5400 posts, ça fait longtemps, qu'on m'a demasqué...



comme quoi nioube c'est pas le nombre de posts...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez bien ?



super, et toi...?

tu as vu les petits carré rouge qui se reproduise dans certaines signatures....
on tiens le bon bout..


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> comme quoi nioube c'est pas le nombre de posts...



bin, c'est pour ça que je ne suis qu'un nioube-veteran....
pitin® ça m'a fait plaisir de ressortir le Banni, ça me rappelle de bon souvenir....


----------



## madlen (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super, et toi...?
> 
> tu as vu les petits carré rouge qui se reproduise dans certaines signatures....
> on tiens le bon bout..




??? c'est quoi, tu as eu un "carton rouge" ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> ??? c'est quoi, tu as eu un "carton rouge" ???



non, c'est un groupement de bouleur rouge....


----------



## NED (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi...?
> non, jamais....
> 
> salut Ned..



Yep !
salutations


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

C'est bien la lutte continue


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien la lutte continue



et ça va faire mal......
Red Poowaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Plus jamais , je ne vais a Paris par cette chaleur !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien la lutte continue




....j'ai une nouvelle recrue.....coooool....


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ....j'ai une nouvelle recrue.....coooool....





Alle , je te soutiens stook  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Alle , je te soutiens stook  :love:



super....tu auras droit a un bô boulage....
et pense a ton petit cube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super....tu auras droit a un bô boulage....
> et pense a ton petit cube
> 
> 
> ...





J'y penserai  . Je vais me prendre une bonne douche en attendant


----------



## Xman (27 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien la lutte continue



Moi, je préfère le Sumo...pour leurs strings


----------



## Xman (27 Juin 2005)

Joli ? non ?

...image trop grosse....


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Joli ? non ?



Ya pas que le sumo qui soit gros... ta photo aussi...


----------



## Xman (27 Juin 2005)

Mais bon, y a pas de boules jaunes, alors...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Rien ne vaut mes culottes moltonées


----------



## Xman (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ya pas que le sumo qui soit gros... ta photo aussi...



On voit mieux le galbe  , et puis, il fallait qu'il rentre dessus


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne vaut mes culottes moltonées





Salut Mademoiselle


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

(Re)bonjour tout le monde!


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut Mademoiselle



Salut toi !


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Joli ? non ?


Là, y a rien a faire contre la cellulite...trop tard. Le mal est déjà trop avancé


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut toi !




katejn va bien ?


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Là, y a rien a faire contre la cellulite...trop tard. Le mal est déjà trop avancé




  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> kate*li*jn va bien ?



Demande-lui


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

Ce sumo a une petite oreille en forme de croissant, très mignon    :rateau: 
Chirac doit aimer en tant que connaisseur...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Demande-lui




Ta dulcinée n'est pas presente


----------



## katelijn (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne vaut mes culottes moltonées



Fais gaffe aux courants d'air, on ne sait jamais


----------



## bouilla (27 Juin 2005)

il colmate tout avec le talc, pas de soucis


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe aux courants d'air, on ne sait jamais





Tu vas bien la dulcinée de Star ?


----------



## katelijn (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas bien la dulcinée de Star ?



Qui ça? Don Quijote?


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Qui ça? Don Quijote?





Non son fidele Ecuyer


----------



## katelijn (27 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> On voit mieux le galbe  , et puis, il fallait qu'il rentre dessus



Rien a dire! Quel squelette!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

je crois que là j'ai atteint le sommet de chaleur, je tombe dans les vaps....  

2 possibilités pour me rafraichir 

1 - aller promener le caddys jusqu'au 21h a carrouf©
 2- aller au cinema et me taper celui plus long : star wars III


quel choix difficile


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je crois que là j'ai atteint le sommet de chaleur, je tombe dans les vaps....
> 
> 2 possibilités pour me rafraichir
> 
> ...





et pourquoi pas prendre une douche ?


----------



## katelijn (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non son fidele Ecuyer



Sancho? Merci, juste un peu fatigué. Quelques petits problèmes avec son bourricot, ont du mal a suivre le grand échalas. Les jours de grand vents, je te dis pas.


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Sancho? Merci, juste un peu fatigué. Quelques petits problèmes avec son bourricot, ont du mal a suivre le grand échalas. Les jours de grand vents, je te dis pas.





Ca doit etre le trop plein de fajitas et de turron


----------



## 222diablo222 (27 Juin 2005)

Floodeurs, floodeuses, bonsoir!


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Floodeurs, floodeuses, bonsoir!





Bon début de soirée plutôt !!! Il n'est que 20h15


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2005)

justement, on fait dodo, ici, à l'hospice des lilas fanés


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> justement, on fait dodo, ici, à l'hospice des lilas fanés




Rassures moi , le diner était bien prévue a 18h00 ?


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je crois que là j'ai atteint le sommet de chaleur, je tombe dans les vaps....
> 
> 2 possibilités pour me rafraichir
> 
> ...




3- convaincre bioman d'installer une clim


----------



## 222diablo222 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon début de soirée plutôt !!! Il n'est que 20h15


Bar des critiqueurs :love:


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## 222diablo222 (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


Salut Franswa


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Franswa


 salut diablo


----------



## 222diablo222 (27 Juin 2005)

J'en ai marre d'attendre tout seul sur la banquette


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

Ca va?
Je viens d'installer tiger sur mon mini :love: 
Désolé, Diablo, plus de coud'boule en stock...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bar des critiqueurs :love:





du ou des critiqueurs


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir à tous :love:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir a toi , Cor


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous :love:


 Salut Cor  Alors bientôt le droit d'aller au casino ? (moi j'y suis toujours pas allé... )


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Salut Cor  Alors bientôt le droit d'aller au casino ? (moi j'y suis toujours pas allé... )





Enfin tu es un grand garcon


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

bizarre le thermometre annonce 37


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2005)

Dt© ?


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Je remarque que depuis qu'on parle plus de cul ici, on rigole beaucoup moins...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je remarque que depuis qu'on parle plus de cul ici, on rigole beaucoup moins...




Tu as malow pour experimente ..


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as malow pour experimente ..



Aucun rapport...

edit : experimente*r*


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je remarque que depuis qu'on parle plus de cul ici, on rigole beaucoup moins...


Ah ça ! mais y a moyen


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Aucun rapport...
> 
> edit : experimente*r*




Mouais , je suis pas convaincu  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as malow pour experimente ..


Ça c'est une attaque personnelle et de plus mysogine ! j'alerte !


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est une attaque personnelle et de plus mysogine ! j'alerte !



En effet, mais je ne suis pas une balance....


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Mouais , je suis pas convaincu  :hein:



Con vingt culs ? grossier en plus


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En effet, mais je ne suis pas une balance....





Moi , je veux pas a faire a la milice macgenienne !!  :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2005)

bonsoir !! un bain de fraicheur!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2005)

il est l'heure de flooder !!


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

je rigole greg...

salut jo


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2005)

encore un peu


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je rigole greg...
> 
> salut jo





Je sais


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi , je veux pas a faire a la milice macgenienne !!  :rose:



quand on ne veut pas avoir à faire à l'ennemi, il y a une solution : la collaboration...


----------



## Sloughi (27 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir !! un bain de fraicheur!!






bonsoir


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir !! un bain de fraicheur!!





Bonsoiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiir , ca va ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2005)

pas fini ..


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> quand on ne veut pas avoir à faire à l'ennemi, il y a une sollution : la collaboration...





Avec une bonne grammaire pour ta part ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2005)

je prépare!!


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir





Bonsoir le petit nouveau


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2005)

mm pas facile


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as malow pour experimente ..



comment sais tu qu'il est vierge Jahrom ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2005)

compliqué à régler .. j'essaie le flood à quartz


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2005)

encore un changement d'heure!! ah! ce vbulletin!


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Avec une bonne grammaire pour ta part ?



Si tu veux parler des deux l à solution, il s'agit d'orthographe... pas de grammaire...


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2005)

désolé je dois encore flooder  je mettrai de jolis smileys pour me rattraper


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> comment sais tu qu'il est vierge Jahrom ?



Chérie, pour un homme on dit puceau... et tu sais bien que dans ma famille jamais avant le mariage...:rose:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux parler des deux l à solution, il s'agit d'orthographe... pas de grammaire...





La grammaire comprend l'orthographe ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2005)

ça s'arr.. ange


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2005)

là cela devrait être bon


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Ce soir j'arrive pas à suivre :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2005)

re! 





ça plane!!  

vous allez bien??trop chaud !! et je dois voir une nana demain et je me dis ... vivement que ce soit fait!!   :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir j'arrive pas à suivre :rose:





T'inquetes


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> La grammaire comprend l'orthographe ..



cool j'ai appris au moins ça aujourd'hui...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> cool j'ai appris au moins ça aujourd'hui...





De rien


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> T'inquetes


  C'est pas cool quand même


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> De rien



D'un autre coté ça fait longtemps que j'ai quitté l'école...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas cool quand même





En gros Jahrom a apprit qu'il fallait qu'il s'achète une grammaire puis qu'il etait encore vierge , pas avant le mariage . 

Et c tout


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté ça fait longtemps que j'ai quitté l'école...



16H30, ça fait longtemps ça ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir j'arrive pas à suivre :rose:


  bonsoir franswa, qu'est ce que tu n'arrives pas à suivre ?


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté ça fait longtemps que j'ai quitté l'école...






Fais des mots croisées avec madame


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2005)

hello malow


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> En gros Jahrom a apprit qu'il fallait qu'il s'achète une grammaire puis qu'il etait encore vierge , pas avant le mariage .
> 
> Et c tout



En même temps que mon manuel de grammaire, je peux te prendre un kamasutra si tu veux ? 

Parceque si tu fais l'amour comme tu écris...


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Fais des mots croisées avec madame



Fais des mots croisés, és


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir franswa, qu'est ce que tu n'arrives pas à suivre ?


 C'est bon greeg m'a expliqué


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> hello malow



Hello !!!


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En même temps que mon manuel de grammaire, je peux te prendre un kamasutra si tu veux ?
> 
> Parceque si tu fais l'amour comme tu écris...





Franchement là une belle attaque personnelle , c bas


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Fais des mots croisés, és





L'erreur est humaine , malow


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Franchement là une belle attaque personnelle , c bas



Dénonce moi...


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Franchement là une belle attaque personnelle , c bas



Tout cela n'est qu'humour, calme et volupté...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Dénonce moi...





Et tu en redemande ?


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tout cela n'est qu'humour, calme et volupté...





Je le sais malow , ici ce n'est que virtuel  . Ce n'est pas la vraie vie on ne peut se faire une opinion sur autrui via le net


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

En temps de guerre, y en a à qui je preterais pas mon fusil...


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Fais des mots croisées avec madame



t'inquiètes pas on se croise déjà avec les mots sur le forum


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiètes pas on se croise déjà avec les mots sur le forum


 Encore des mots à croiser :love:


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiètes pas on se croise déjà avec les mots sur le forum



Très jolie phrase...:love:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En temps de guerre, y en a à qui je preterais pas mon fusil...





Je prefere les arbaletes


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je prefere les arbaletes



Une flêche dans le dos, ça doit faire mal en effet...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Une flêche dans le dos, ça doit faire mal en effet...





Pas pour Richard Coeur de Lion  . Il se prit une fleche dans le coeur lors d'un siege et il se l'ai enleve tout seul et il finit par tuer tout le monde et il morut après  . 

Fin de mon cours d'histoire


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pas pour Richard Coeur de Lion  . Il se prit une fleche dans le coeur lors d'un siege et il se l'ai enleve tout seul et il finit par tuer tout le monde et il morut après  .
> 
> Fin de mon cours d'histoire



Et savais tu qu'il tenait son nom d'un fromage ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

et sinon sensuellement, ça usine ?


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et sinon sensuellement, ça usine ?



Trop de fumée ce week end...


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et sinon sensuellement, ça usine ?



T'es au courant, depuis aujourd'hui au bar ils ne servent que du champomi ??!! :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

et les planques alors ?


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Même pas une petite Foster ?


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Même pas une petite Foster ?



Jodie Foster, est trop agée pour toi, et elle est casée


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Jodie Foster, est trop agée pour toi, et elle est casée





Ca vole bas en ce moment ..


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca vole bas en ce moment ..



C'est à cause du Champomi.


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et les planques alors ?



J'en ai planqué une bouteille ...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est à cause du Champomi.




Ah , je croyais que ct ton régime normal


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

Je vois ca, que ca vole bas...   
Je vous laisse, je vais continuer mon p'tit bouquin...
 A demain les floodeurs, soyez sages, 
Big brother is watching you...


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est à cause du Champomi.


 C'est la fête ici  Je peux venir ???  :love:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois ca, que ca vole bas...
> Je vous laisse, je vais continuer mon p'tit bouquin...
> A demain les floodeurs, soyez sages,
> Big brother is watching you...




Quoi comme livre ?


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est la fête ici  Je peux venir ???  :love:



Biensur... tout le monde à sa place ici...voyons.

par contre ramène ton verre.


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Quoi comme livre ?


Je me fait la série harry potter... (j'attaque le 3eme)
C'est pas de la littérature, mais c'est frais, c'est léger, bien quand il fait chaud comme maintenant


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ah , je croyais que ct ton régime normal



voler bas, c'est flooder, non ?


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Biensur... tout le monde à sa place ici...voyons.
> 
> par contre ramène ton verre.


 C'est moi le barman dans le train  Je peux te ramener un tit verre de ce que tu veux  Mais chut faut pas le dire 

Ce sera quoi ?


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je me fait la série harry potter... (j'attaque le 3eme)
> C'est pas de la littérature, mais c'est frais, c'est léger, bien quand il fait chaud comme maintenant




En anglais ?


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je me fait la série harry potter... (j'attaque le 3eme)
> C'est pas de la littérature, mais c'est frais, c'est léger, bien quand il fait chaud comme maintenant



Très bon choix !!!
 
Et bonne lecture ...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> voler bas, c'est flooder, non ?




Tiens , j'apprends une chose


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> En anglais ?


En français, j'ai pas le courage pour le moment...
Je verrais pour le dernier 

Sur ce, Bonne nuit les gens 
Buvez pas trop quand même


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi le barman dans le train  Je peux te ramener un tit verre de ce que tu veux  Mais chut faut pas le dire
> 
> Ce sera quoi ?



Je vais rester au rouge...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> En français, j'ai pas le courage pour le moment...
> Je verrais pour le dernier
> 
> Sur ce, Bonne nuit les gens
> Buvez pas trop quand même




Je suis reticent a commence un tel livre , je sais pas le film m'a pas emballé


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je vais rester au rouge...


 Tu ne veux pas une bouteille spécifique ?


----------



## Xman (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> voler bas, c'est flooder, non ?



Non, c'est ne pas couler


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne veux pas une bouteille spécifique ?





Comme quoi ?


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi ?


 C'est à lui de choisir moi je ne connais rien


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est à lui de choisir moi je ne connais rien





Tu es Saint Francois ?


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne veux pas une bouteille spécifique ?



Un truc simple, un petit pomerol ou une villageoise... au choix


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu es Saint Francois ?


 Ouais, je suis un ange


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Un truc simple, un petit pomerol ou une villageoise... au choix


 okay, je vais te chercher ça


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je me fait la série harry potter... (j'attaque le 3eme)


Quelle santé! ...  :love:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle santé! ...  :love:





Te revoila , toi


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Te revoila , toi


Bin oui je reviens sur les genoux après la city parade de samedi ...


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Un truc simple, un petit pomerol ou une villageoise... au choix



Présentation de la bouteille : 






Service :






 :love:


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Bon messieurs, c'est le grand moment de culture à la tv "y a que la vérité qui compte..." :mouais:

Allez bonne nuit et molo sur le destroy les gars.... et PAS DE GROS MOTS !!!


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bin oui je reviens sur les genoux après la city parade de samedi ...





Ce fut bien ?  :love:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bon messieurs, c'est le grand moment de culture à la tv "y a que la vérité qui compte..." :mouais:
> 
> Allez bonne nuit et molo sur le destroy les gars.... et PAS DE GROS MOTS !!!





C'est un best of ce soir


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Un truc simple, un petit pomerol ou une villageoise... au choix


a choisir je me ferais bien une villageoise moi .. blonde de préférence


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> a choisir je me ferais bien une villageoise moi .. blonde de préférence





Et moi plutôt la cremière


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bon messieurs, c'est le grand moment de culture à la tv "y a que la vérité qui compte..." :mouais:
> 
> Allez bonne nuit et molo sur le destroy les gars.... et PAS DE GROS MOTS !!!


 Bonne nuit


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut bien ?  :love:


Destroy!!!! ... pour les oreilles entr'autre


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Destroy!!!! ... pour les oreilles entr'autre





Que les oreilles ?  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bon messieurs, c'est le grand moment de culture à la tv "y a que la vérité qui compte..." :mouais:
> 
> Allez bonne nuit et molo sur le destroy les gars.... et PAS DE GROS MOTS !!!


nuit


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Que les oreilles ?  :love:


Pour le reste je me rapelle plus ...  :love:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste je me rapelle plus ...  :love:





Aller , on raconte


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Aller , on raconte


Hallucinant!! ... 300.000 personnes qui dansent,boivent,geulent .... Des filles à moitié à poil ... des mecs euh peut-être ... puis la nuit les fumigènes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :love:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Hallucinant!! ... 300.000 personnes qui dansent,boivent,geulent .... Des filles à moitié à poil ... des mecs euh peut-être ... puis la nuit les fumigènes
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Et tu en as profite , j'espère ?


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et tu en as profite , j'espère ?


 C'est con que t'aimes pas le metal... Tu commences à comprendre ?


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est con que t'aimes pas le metal... Tu commences à comprendre ?





Encore quelques lecons et je comprendrai un peu mieux ...  :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et tu en as profite , j'espère ?


Des décibels beaucoup ... des filles un peu ... des mecs non ... des Red-bull suremenent ... des fumigènes motus


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Des décibels beaucoup ... des filles un peu ... des mecs non ... des Red-bull suremenent ... des fumigènes motus





Ca m'interesse ca !!!  :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'interesse ca !!!  :rose:


Fallait pas rater ça pardi ... il y avait encore un peu de place pour toi ..  :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Con vingt culs ? grossier en plus





 Oui, je sais, ce post commence à dater un peu, mais il m'a tout de même beaucoup fait rire!...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas rater ça pardi ... il y avait encore un peu de place pour toi ..  :rateau:


j'ai vu que la prochaine était dans 2 an , dommage


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu que la prochaine était dans 2 an , dommage


Je sais pas si ce n'est pas l'année prochaine finallement ... il me semble avoir entendu cela.
C'est la 4eme fois en Belgique mais la 2eme fois à Liège et cette dernière version est d'après les organisateurs la plus belle City parade qu'ils aient vécu ... mes jambes et ma tête le confirment


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si ce n'est pas l'année prochaine finallement ... il me semble avoir entendu cela.
> C'est la 4eme fois en Belgique mais la 2eme fois à Liège et cette dernière version est d'après les organisateurs la plus belle City parade qu'ils avaient vécu ... mes jambes et ma tête le confirment





je vais surveiller ca moi


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> je vais surveiller ca moi


Des meufs à perte de vue ... des bonds à perdre l'haleine ... des tafs à perdre la tête ... le pied quoi ..


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Des meufs à perte de vue ... des bonds à perdre l'haleine ... des tafs à perdre la tête ... le pied quoi ..





Oui mais si ca chope pas


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais si ca chope pas



Y a toujours les chopes de bières !


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a toujours les chopes de bières !




Et les chopes dans tes jupes magiques


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais si ca chope pas


Il y a quand même eu 317 hospitalisations ... dûes à l'éthiylisme ... les entorses .. les coups de chaleur ... et sûrement autre chose ... mais sur 300.000 c'est pas terrible ... les autorités sont satisfaites ... donc c'est suûrement partie remise l'année prochaine


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Je t'aurais bien vu sur un des chars Stargazer avec tes froufrous   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je t'aurais bien vu sur un des chars Stargazer avec tes froufrous   :love:



Oui j'aurais fait sensation !


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quand même eu 317 hospitalisations ... dûes à l'éthiylisme ... les entorses .. les coups de chaleur ... et sûrement autre chose ... mais sur 300.000 c'est pas terrible ... les autorités sont satisfaites ... donc c'est suûrement partie remise l'année prochaine





Il fait que je me rappeles de ce furieux week end


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'aurais fait sensation !


Ce sont ces personnages qui marquent le plus ces city-parade en dehors des strings et minijupes vertigineuses des filles évidement


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'aurais fait sensation !





Et en ammenant des chopes de bières ?


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont ces personnages qui marquent le plus ces city-parade en dehors des strings et minijupes vertigineuses des filles évidement





En France ca existe ses furieux week end ?


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> En France ca existe ses furieux week end ?


je sais pas .. je sais que ça se fait en Allemagne,Hollande ...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et en ammenant des chopes de bières ?



T'es obsédé par mes chopes de bière toi !


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Tiens plus que deux pour le Gregg !


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es obsédé par mes chopes de bière toi !





Je débute dans le milieu


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas .. je sais que ça se fait en Allemagne,Hollande ...




Ma vie d'étudiant va en prendre un coup    


Et mon 1000 eme post ca se fête ?


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je débute dans le milieu


Allez un petit dernier et puis on lève son verre ensemble


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ma vie d'étudiant va en prendre un coup
> 
> 
> Et mon 1000 eme post ca se fête ?


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>





Merci Tcho "


----------



## Avril-VII (27 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir à tous !


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !





Salut toi alors ce brevet ? Je veux tout savoiiiiiiiiiir


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci Tcho "


Stargazer .. tu viens nous rejoindre l'année prochaine? ... viens relever le niveau de la City-parade ... on a besoin de toi!!  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ma vie d'étudiant va en prendre un coup
> 
> 
> Et mon 1000 eme post ca se fête ?


----------



## yoffy (27 Juin 2005)

1000........


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Merci Merci trop d'honneurs , un ptit coup de boulage ?


----------



## grandcru (27 Juin 2005)

J'ai acheté un coulommiers ce martin au marché est décidé ce soir... de faire de mon vin de garde  cadeau de  fêtes des pères un vin de l?instant qui ne verra pas la porte de la cave
 UN CHATEAU MONBOUSQUET Saint-émilion grand cru?.2001 
70 % merlot, 20 % cabernet franc, 10 % cabernet sauvignon. ( QUEL BEL ASSEMBLAGE)
 La couleur 1er Nez.: Intensité moyenne. Fruité. Dense.une note de bourgeon de cassis.
Bouche : Attaque nette et grasse, se développant sur une structure juteuse, puissante, mais très, très veloutée. Le vin évolue avec beaucoup de goût  et des saveurs juteuses, vers une finale enrobée et longue, épicée, chaleureuse et toujours très, très charnue. C'est un très, très beau vin à la pulpe renversante.


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci Merci trop d'honneurs , un ptit coup de boulage ?


 Vive tes 1000 posts


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer .. tu viens nous rejoindre l'année prochaine? ... viens relever le niveau de la City-parade ... on a besoin de toi!!  :love:



Faut voir faut voir ...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

grandcru a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté un coulommiers ce martin au marché est décidé ce soir... de faire de mon vin de garde  cadeau de  fêtes des pères un vin de l?instant qui ne verra pas la porte de la cave
> UN CHATEAU MONBOUSQUET Saint-émilion grand cru?.2001
> 70 % merlot, 20 % cabernet franc, 10 % cabernet sauvignon. ( QUEL BEL ASSEMBLAGE)
> La couleur 1er Nez.: Intensité moyenne. Fruité. Dense.une note de bourgeon de cassis.
> Bouche : Attaque nette et grasse, se développant sur une structure juteuse, puissante, mais très, très veloutée. Le vin évolue avec beaucoup de goût  et des saveurs juteuses, vers une finale enrobée et longue, épicée, chaleureuse et toujours très, très charnue. C'est un très, très beau vin à la pulpe renversante.





Comme dirait un cher cuistot , bon appetit bien suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir faut voir ...





On fait un rassemblement chez toi ?


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir faut voir ...


 Plus que 50 messages


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Bon là, je suis de nouveau motivé pour rattraper stargazer


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

grandcru a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté un coulommiers ce martin au marché est décidé ce soir... de faire de mon vin de garde  cadeau de  fêtes des pères un vin de l?instant qui ne verra pas la porte de la cave
> UN CHATEAU MONBOUSQUET Saint-émilion grand cru?.2001
> 70 % merlot, 20 % cabernet franc, 10 % cabernet sauvignon. ( QUEL BEL ASSEMBLAGE)
> La couleur 1er Nez.: Intensité moyenne. Fruité. Dense.une note de bourgeon de cassis.
> Bouche : Attaque nette et grasse, se développant sur une structure juteuse, puissante, mais très, très veloutée. Le vin évolue avec beaucoup de goût  et des saveurs juteuses, vers une finale enrobée et longue, épicée, chaleureuse et toujours très, très charnue. C'est un très, très beau vin à la pulpe renversante.


Nom di dju!!! ... une envie irréprécible vient de me prendre de goûter à ton vin ...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 50 messages





49 !!! Tu as été en S , ca promet


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Si personne ne m'aide c'est pas grave


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 50 messages



T'inquiète je gère ! Je fais style que mais en fait non ...


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> 49 !!! Tu as été en S , ca promet


 héhéhé c'est parce que je vais plus vite qeu prévu


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nom di dju!!! ... une envie irrépprécible vient de me prendre de goûter à ton vin ...





Moi c a sa cremière que j'ai envie de goute  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si personne ne m'aide c'est pas grave



T'auras pas mon aide ... Mais toi tu m'aides vachement !


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète je gère ! Je fais style que mais en fait non ...


 On va voir ça


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé c'est parce que je vais plus vite qeu prévu





F comme Flash , voila l'histoiiiiiiiiiiiiiire


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'auras pas mon aide ... Mais toi tu m'aides vachement !


 Ouais je sais et toi aussi :love:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> 1000........



Salut yoffy !


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> On va voir ça




Et moi les 2000 en 1 semaine possible ?


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> F comme Flash , voila l'histoiiiiiiiiiiiiiire


 F comme ...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais je sais et toi aussi :love:



On verra bien !


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et moi les 2000 en 1 semaine possible ?


 Je sais pas   Fais le calcul, je sais que tu es très fort pour ça  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi c a sa cremière que j'ai envie de goute  :rateau:


Moi c'est à la villageoise de tout à l'heure que j'espérais gôuter ... mais j'ai rien vu venir ... EGOÏSTE!!


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On verra bien !


 Ouais, je prend un peu d'avance


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> F comme ...



fargazer :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas   Fais le calcul, je sais que tu es très fort pour ça  :love:





Arrete , tu sais très bien ce que me font les maths quand j'y pense


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est à la villageoise de tout à l'heure que j'espérais gôuter ... mais j'ai rien vu venir ... EGOÏSTE!!


 Y en avais ?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je prend un peu d'avance



Je récupère ça dans la nuit !


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est à la villageoise de tout à l'heure que j'espérais gôuter ... mais j'ai rien vu venir ... EGOÏSTE!!





On peut se faire les cremières des prochains Citylife ?  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Arrete , tu sais très bien ce que me font les maths quand j'y pense


 désolé :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y en avais ?




Ca va pas ! On bois pas de ça ici !


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je récupère ça dans la nuit !


 Nan t'as pas le droit   c'est pas du jeu


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Arrete , tu sais très bien ce que me font les maths quand j'y pense



Elles te font quoi ?  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca va pas ! On bois pas de ça ici !


 Pourtant tout à l'heure... J'ai un tit service de vin


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> désolé :rose:





j'espère que tu dis vrai ...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan t'as pas le droit   c'est pas du jeu



Je fais ça en fonction de mes disponibilités ...


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> fargazer :rateau:


 S comme Sranswa


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Elles te font quoi ?  :rateau:





Ca me donnes des maux d'estomac


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y en avais ?


C'est Jahrom qui proposait sa copine villageoise ....  :love:


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je fais ça en fonction de mes disponibilités ...


 Moi de même  On va voir jusqu'où elles vont aller


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je fais ça en fonction de mes disponibilités ...





Qui sont nombreuses ?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant tout à l'heure... J'ai un tit service de vin



pffffffff !!


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est Jahrom qui proposait sa copine villageoise ....  :love:


 Nan il m'avait donné le choix entre deux


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est Jahrom qui proposait sa copine villageoise ....  :love:




Malow une villageoise  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Qui sont nombreuses ?



Arrêtes avec mes chopes !


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtes avec mes chopes !





Euh elles ne sont que de deux , c pas assez pour moi  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff !!


 Fais gaffe à force de faire ça, ton écran va finir par couler sous la pluie de tes postillons


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi de même  On va voir jusqu'où elles vont aller



On verra en effet ! Moi j'ai toute la nuit ...


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On peut se faire les cremières des prochains Citylife ?  :rose:


Nous apporterons la crême ...


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtes avec mes chopes !


 T'en as beaucoup ?


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nous apporterons la crême ...






Bien cremeuse


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Euh elles ne sont que de deux , c pas assez pour moi  :rose:



Où t'as vu qu'il n'y en avait que deux ???


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On verra en effet ! Moi j'ai toute la nuit ...


 Pas moi


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On verra en effet ! Moi j'ai toute la nuit ...






Pour danser le jerk avec tes chopes ?  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'en as beaucoup ?



J'ai donné un semblant de réponse à Gregg !


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Malow une villageoise  :mouais:


Moi tu sais les histoires de famille ...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Où t'as vu qu'il n'y en avait que deux ???





Je savais que tu me cachais des choses , goujat va


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pour danser le jerk avec tes chopes ?  :mouais:



Non je risque d'en renverser et faut pas gâcher !


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer, sors de ce fil, tu m'as dépassé c'est bon 



Non je rigole...

Encore deux jours et c'est bon, je pourrai aller pleurer chez ma mère   Après Robertav, toi... je vais me sentir à la traine bientôt je sens.


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pour danser le jerk avec tes chopes ?  :mouais:


 Chopes moi en une


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Moi tu sais les histoires de famille ...





Raconte nous tes problèmes , on est la


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que tu me cachais des choses , goujat va



Je vais pas dévoiler tous mes secrets !


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer, sors de ce fil, tu m'as dépassé c'est bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Moi aussi :love: je vais pas tarder


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non je risque d'en renverser et faut pas gâcher !





On t'a demasque , Guy Roux est parmi nous


----------



## yoffy (27 Juin 2005)

On peut en placer une ?   ....merci !.......c'est tout ce que j'avais à dire !


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer, sors de ce fil, tu m'as dépassé c'est bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as encore de la marge .... même si t'es mon étape principale !


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Chopes moi en une





une rousse ?


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas dévoiler tous mes secrets !


 Une bergère ne dévoile jamais tout  Normal


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas dévoiler tous mes secrets !


On se contentera de tes charmes .. .


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> On peut en placer une ?   ....merci !.......c'est tout ce que j'avais à dire !



J'adore tes interventions ! :love: :love:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> On peut en placer une ?   ....merci !.......c'est tout ce que j'avais à dire !





Exprime toi cher yoffy


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> une rousse ?


 Peu importe


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi :love: je vais pas tarder



T'es encore loin ...


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Une bergère ne dévoile jamais tout  Normal





On sent le vécu , je me trompe ?


----------



## Franswa (27 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> On peut en placer une ?   ....merci !.......c'est tout ce que j'avais à dire !


 Mais juste une alors


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On se contentera de tes charmes .. .



Oui et ils sont nombreux ! :style: :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Peu importe




De même copaing


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es encore loin ...


 Pas si loin que ça


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Raconte nous tes problèmes , on est la


Il parait que Jahrom connait une villageoise nommée Marlow .. c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit ..


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On sent le vécu , je me trompe ?



Demande à franswa ...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> De même copaing


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il parait que Jahrom connait une villageoise nommée Marlow .. c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit ..





Et tu es jaloux a ce point ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pas si loin que ça



Oui mais quand même ...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Demande à franswa ...


 Ouais j'étais à la campagne avant et les bergère, c'est pas ce qui manquait


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Demande à franswa ...




Et tu en redemande ?


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais quand même ...


 Tout est relatif   Mais je sais que ce sera pas pour ce soir


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais j'étais à la campagne avant et les bergère, c'est pas ce qui manquait



Oui mais moi je suis une des montagnes c'est pas pareil !


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et tu en redemande ?


 Apparemment   :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et tu es jaloux a ce point ?


je ne suis jaloux que de mon mac ...


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais moi je suis une des montagnes c'est pas pareil !





Elles sont plus dures ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tout est relatif   Mais je sais que ce sera pas pour ce soir



T'as toute la journée de demain ...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais moi je suis une des montagnes c'est pas pareil !


 Ah oui c'est vrai !!! Je m'en rapelle maintenant... D'ailleurs, tu as une grotte très profonde :love:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment   :love:





Ca t'arrange


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont plus dures ?



Ca dépend de ce que tu appelles dur ...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as toute la journée de demain ...


 Nan  Malheureusement, je suis aussi en stage


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais j'étais à la campagne avant et les bergère, c'est pas ce qui manquait


elles trayaient?


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis jaloux que de mon mac ...





Des amours avec l'ordinateur , c grave ca  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend de ce que tu appelles dur ...


 C'est souvent les oeufs


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui c'est vrai !!! Je m'en rapelle maintenant... D'ailleurs, tu as une grotte très profonde :love:



Fais gaffe de pas trop réveiller l'ours qui dort !


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> elles trayaient?


 Ouais et pas que les vaches


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend de ce que tu appelles dur ...





Ta grotte qui est si profonde c assez dur d'avoir la clé


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est souvent les oeufs



la vie est dure en effet ... Comme les oeufs du même nom ...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan  Malheureusement, je suis aussi en stage


En stage chez Stagazer en montagne? ...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe de pas trop réveiller l'ours qui dort !


 héhéhé  Tu sais bien que je ne fais pas assez de bruit pour ça


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juin 2005)

*venez au bar de nuit*


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> En stage chez Stagazer en montagne? ...


 Nan, tu comprends rien... Ça c'était pendant la campagne... Maintenant, je suis en stage tout seul


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et pas que les vaches


Elles ont dû en recevoir des coups de queues les pauvres ..  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juin 2005)

800ème page bientot!!


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> *venez au bar de nuit*


 Pas de prob  On arrive faire un tit


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

C'est chaud ce bar


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> 800ème page bientot!!


 Ouais et ça rame pas


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Elles ont dû en recevoir des coups de queues les pauvres ..  :love:


  Tu parles des queues de vaches


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'est chaud ce bar


 C'est pas de ma faute


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazrer !! ... on doit faire la génuflexion avant d'entrer dans ta grotte?


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de ma faute





De toute facon c jamais de notre faute a nous les hommes


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Stargazrer !! ... on doit faire la génuflexion avant d'entrer dans ta grotte?





Toi , tu aurai du chope a la citylife


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles des queues de vaches


Evidement ... avec toi elles risquaient rien non? ..   :love:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Evidement ... avec toi elles risquaient rien non? ..   :love:





Si qu'il s'embrouille  


Et 800 eme page par Gregg


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de ma faute



C'est celle de Lolita peut-être ?


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Evidement ... avec toi elles risquaient rien non? ..   :love:


  Nan, par contre toi :love:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est celle de Lolita peut-être ?





Non celle de Candy  :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est celle de Lolita peut-être ?


 exellente celle là  Je note  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non celle de Candy  :love:



Elle a bon dos Candy ! C'est comme Heidi pas capable de garder une foutue chèvre !


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> exellente celle là  Je note  :love:


Je comprends rien ...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> exellente celle là  Je note  :love:



Fais donc, fais donc !


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends rien ...


 Normal  Après ce que tu viens de prendre


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends rien ...



Tu ne connais sans doute pas Alizée ...?


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends rien ...





Il y a rien a comprendre


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fais donc, fais donc !


On sait qu'il fait son stage tout seul ... donc il va faire ..


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fais donc, fais donc !


 c'est fait, c'est fait


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne connais sans doute pas Alizée ...?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y a rien a comprendre



Si justement ... mais c'est subtil ...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y a rien a comprendre


Je me disais bien ... la grotte de Stargazer peut faire des miracles mais pas ma tête .


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y a rien a comprendre


 Et pourtant...


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si justement ... mais c'est subtil ...




j'avais compris mais il faut pas chercher bcp


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

>



Tu oses tout toi ?  

 :modo:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si justement ... mais c'est subtil ...


 Pourquoi j'ai compris tout de suite :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

>


C'est la gonzesse de Geremy de la Starac???


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais bien ... la grotte de Stargazer peut faire des miracles mais pas ma tête .




Tu l'as comprise celle la ? Celle de la grotte ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> j'avais compris mais il faut pas chercher bcp



Je parlais pas pour toi ...


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est la gonzesse de Geremy de la Starac???





Oui sa femme même


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu oses tout toi ?
> 
> :modo:


 Il est fou


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est la gonzesse de Geremy de la Starac???



On connait ses classiques à ce que je vois ...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Bon l'ambiance vire bizarre...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as comprise celle la ? Celle de la grotte ?



La grotte de la scaw, c'est ça ?


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On connait ses classiques à ce que je vois ...





En fait son week end ct le rassemblement mondial des fans d'alizée


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bon l'ambiance vire bizarre...



Ben Alizée, star ac et autres sur la même page ça procure cette sentation !  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Je vais vous laisser 

Bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bon l'ambiance vire bizarre...





Tu veux rentrer dans la grotte comme nous ?


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben Alizée, star ac et autres sur la même page ça procure cette sentation !  :mouais:


 Ça me donne envie de partir tellement ça me fait peur


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> En fait son week end ct le rassemblement mondial des fans d'alizée


J'ai pas vu son popotin se trémousser beaucoup devant les platines ..


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais vous laisser
> 
> Bonne nuit :sleep:



Bonne nuit


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas vu son popotin se trémousser beaucoup devant les platines ..





J'aurai du y etre


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux rentrer dans la grotte comme nous ?


 Trop chaud dans la grotte !!!


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça me donne envie de partir tellement ça me fait peur



Je ne te comprends que trop bien ...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit


Bonne nuit!!!!!!!   :sleep:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te comprends que trop bien ...





Content tu pourra egailler le nombre de tes post star


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit


 Bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit!!!!!!!   :rateau: :sleep:



Tu te trompes de cible ... :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Trop chaud dans la grotte !!!


Trop noir tu veux dire!! .. quelqu'un peut allumer??


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit :sleep:






Bonne nuit


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Trop noir tu veux dire!! .. quelqu'un peut allumer??





Tu pars en éclaireur ?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu te trompes de cible ... :rateau:


Pas chez les filles en tout cas ..


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pas chez les filles en tout cas ..





Là , j'ai pas compris


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais vous laisser
> 
> Bonne nuit :sleep:


Nuit de grande solitude ...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Là , j'ai pas compris


Tu cherches trop Greg ..."là" c'est tout droit ...


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nuit de grande solitude ...





Quand tu nous tiens  :love:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu cherches trop Greg ..."là" c'est tout droit ...





Et on fonce


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu pars en éclaireur ?


Je sais pa? ... elle si compliquée cette grotte? ..


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pa? ... elle si compliquée cette grotte? ..





Aucun d'entre nous n'a osé franchir le cap


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et on fonce


Euhhh .... pas trop ... parfois il vaut mieux freiner un peu ...


----------



## katelijn (28 Juin 2005)

Il y a eu quelque chose d'interessant entre la page 785 (enfin quelque chose comme ça  ) et l'actuelle?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Il y a eu quelque chose d'interessant entre la page 785 (enfin quelque chose comme ça  ) et l'actuelle?



Non tu peux continuer à partir de maintenant !  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Aucun d'entre nous n'a osé franchir le cap


Qu'en pense son propriétaire?


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Il y a eu quelque chose d'interessant entre la page 785 (enfin quelque chose comme ça  ) et l'actuelle?





Sancho !!! Et oui le mec de Malow est vierge et Jo veut explorer une grotte profonde .....


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en pense son propriétaire?





demande lui  :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Sancho !!! Et oui le mec de Malow est vierge et Jo veut explorer une grotte profonde .....


Eh oh ... je suis juste une personne pieuse qui vient de découvrir que la grotte de Lourdes est un trou de souris par rapport à la grotte de Stargazer


----------



## katelijn (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non tu peux continuer à partir de maintenant !  :love:



C'est bon alors, ça ne sera pas très long


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> demande lui  :rateau:


Je pense qu'il est parti allumer l'endroit ..


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh ... je suis juste une personne pieuse qui vient de découvrir que la grotte de Lourdes est un trou de souris par rapport à la grotte de Stargazer





Enfin tu devoiles  , tu nous avoues la dimension de ton organe de la taille d'une souris


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh ... je suis juste une personne pieuse qui vient de découvrir que la grotte de Lourdes est un trou de souris par rapport à la grotte de Stargazer



Faut bien que j'y mette mes moutons aussi !


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il est parti allumer l'endroit ..





Ca prendra du temps vu qu'elle ( la grotte ) est tellement usée ...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon alors, ça ne sera pas très long


Parle pour toi!  ...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon alors, ça ne sera pas très long



Oui toujours en coup de vent ...


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui toujours en coup de vent ...




tel une brise qui caresse ton cou ?  :rose:


----------



## katelijn (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Sancho !!! Et oui le mec de Malow est vierge et Jo veut explorer une grotte profonde .....



Je ne vois pas ce que ce pauvre Sancho vient faire la dedans, pour les autres, chacun se m****


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui toujours en coup de vent ...


On t'aime bien mais là tu aurais pû faire attention ...   :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> tel une brise qui caresse ton cou ?  :rose:



Demande lui ...   :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas ce que ce pauvre Sancho vient faire la dedans, pour les autres, chacun se m****





Euh moi non plus  :love:


----------



## katelijn (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui toujours en coup de vent ...



Mais non, mon cher, jamais ... chuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttt


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Demande lui ...   :rateau:






Roooh , je suis comme jo , je prefere la cremiere


----------



## katelijn (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> tel une brise qui caresse ton cou ?  :rose:



oui
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

T'est bloqué?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas ce que ce pauvre Sancho vient faire la dedans


Tout à fait .. Y a déjà assez de monde là dedans ... poussez pas!!!!  ... Sancho n'a qu'à attendre son tour


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> oui
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> T'est bloqué?





Oui j'arrive pas a remonter


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, mon cher, jamais ... chuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttt



Tu imites si joliment le son du vent dans mes jupons ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> oui
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Oui ? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu imites si joliment le son du vent dans mes jupons ! :love:


C'était pas une imitation ... juste un soupir venant des "bas-fonds" de son fort intérieur ... que je parle bien je trouve ..


----------



## katelijn (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu imites si joliment le son du vent dans mes jupons ! :love:



Bof, faut pas exagérer :rose: j'essaye, jolie bergère


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Je vais peut etre me coucher la


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bof, faut pas exagérer :rose: j'essaye, jolie bergère



C'est la chaleur qui te donne ce teint rosé ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vais peut etre me coucher la



Donc c'est pas sûr ...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vais peut etre me coucher la


Je pense que je vais t'emboiter .... le pas !!  ..  :love:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que je vais t'emboiter .... le pas !!  ..  :love:





Alors juste le pas


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que je vais t'emboiter .... le pas !!  ..  :love:



Le pas de "vice" sans doute ...?


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le pas de vice sans doute ...?





Oui sans doute son cerveau est tellement devissé


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Donc c'est pas sûr ...


Je vais déposer un cierge devant ta grotte Stargazer ... attention à tes jupons ... bonne nuit à tous!


----------



## katelijn (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est la chaleur qui te donne ce teint rosé ?



Certainement pas, mais bon si ça peut faire plaisir, pourquoi pas


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Alors juste le pas


Rassures-toi .. je n'aime que les crémières et les popotins techno féminins!


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Nuit à tous


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Certainement pas, mais bon si ça peut faire plaisir, pourquoi pas



C'est quoi alors ?   

Ah oui je sais ... c'est l'effet de la lune qui éclaire mes jupons rose et ils projettent cette lumière aux alentours !   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nuit à tous



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi alors ?
> 
> Ah oui je sais ... c'est l'effet de la lune qui éclaire mes jupons rose et qui projettent cette lumière aux alentours !   :love:


Quel poète!!!! ... je craque


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Quel poète!!!!



pouet ! :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Rassures-toi .. je n'aime que les crémières et les popotins techno féminins!





Un connaisseur


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nuit à tous





Bonne nuit a toi


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Quel poète!!!! ... je craque





Comme ca tu trompes ta cremière ?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juin 2005)

Je vous laisse !!


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Sur ce , je crois que ......


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Oui il semble qu'il faille ...


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

.... me couche !!! Bonne nuit a toutes et tous


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Bonne nuit Gregg


----------



## katelijn (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi alors ?
> 
> Ah oui je sais ... c'est l'effet de la lune qui éclaire mes jupons rose et ils projettent cette lumière aux alentours !   :love:


Pourquoi pas? C'est beau!!
 :love: :love:

Je pensais plutôt à tes culottes molletonnées


----------



## katelijn (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> .... me couche !!! Bonne nuit a toutes et tous



Bonne nuit, Gregg


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas? C'est beau!!
> :love: :love:
> 
> Je pensais plutôt à tes culottes molletonnées



Oui mais mes culottes molletonnées sont blanches comme la laine de mes moutons !


----------



## sofiping (28 Juin 2005)

hello tutti ,
quelqu'un pour me sortir de ma flaque ??? !!!


----------



## katelijn (28 Juin 2005)

Bonne nuit, Stargazer, je vais m'occuper de ma petite dernière, elle a besoin de discuter


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit, Stargazer, je vais m'occuper de ma petite dernière, elle a besoin de discuter



Bonne nuit  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> hello tutti ,
> quelqu'un pour me sortir de ma flaque ??? !!!



La flaque party à Valence c'est fini là ..   :rateau:


----------



## sofiping (28 Juin 2005)

ah non , pas celle la  , j'ai le cerveau liquide et ca fait chmire .... j'aime pas du tout la chaleur  :mouais:


----------



## sofiping (28 Juin 2005)

moite , moite et triple moite  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

J'aurais dit floc floc. Mais chmire j'imagine assez bien à quoi cela peut ressembler ...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> moite , moite et triple moite  :rose:



Ah oui à ce point là ... La douche s'impose !


----------



## sofiping (28 Juin 2005)

ah c'est sur que si on me laisse fooder en monologue ...... ca risque de pas etre tres passionnant 
 :mouais:   

super mimi tes petits glacons verts Star   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ah c'est sur que si on me laisse fooder en monologue ...... ca risque de pas etre tres passionnant
> :mouais:
> 
> super mimi tes petits glacons verts Star   :love:



Non non je suis sûr que ça sera passionnant !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> super mimi tes petits glacons verts Star   :love:



Si ça peut te rafraîchir !


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi :love: je vais pas tarder



salopiot va ! 


ce qui me rassure c'est qu'ii y aura toujours quelqu'un pour vous dépasser à votre tour ! 



c'est une histoire sans fin...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

je sais pas ... j'ai un bon rythme ce soir, j'en profite !   

Je me rapproche en tout cas ...


----------



## sofiping (28 Juin 2005)

beaucoup de mal a soutenir un flood en ce moment ......   

je vais suivre ton conseil de douche  ............ 

ravie d'avoir echanger deux mots avec toi L'etoile , ce soir je vais faire la comète  (et non pas la commére )........  :love:


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La flaque party à Valence c'est fini là ..   :rateau:





il y aurait beaucoup à redire sur ton absence sous la cascade...


les nymphes t'attendirent longtemps sous la chute...   


Encore à batifoler avec les grizzlis et les chevaux dans le pré d'à côté avec tes cannettes... pardon avec tes oies... euh... tes moutons pardon... 

Je sens qu'elle va me doubler dans la nuit la bergère à bouclette...


enfin, tu as ma bénédiction...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> beaucoup de mal a soutenir un flood en ce moment ......
> 
> je vais suivre ton conseil de douche  ............
> 
> ravie d'avoir echanger deux mots avec toi L'etoile , ce soir je vais faire la comète  (et non pas la commére )........  :love:



Ravi également de t'avoir croiser à nouveau ! Et je ne suis pas une étoile, je ne fais juste que les contempler  :love:

Je vais moi aussi rejoindre mon lit ... Bonne nuit teo et sofi !   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> il y aurait beaucoup à redire sur ton absence sous la cascade...
> 
> 
> les nymphes t'attendirent longtemps sous la chute...
> ...



Je sais bien que j'ai loupé les nymphes de la cascade ...  Mais comme tu dis je batifolais dans le près ! 

Sinon pour ce soir je crois que ça ira ... Je te laisse encore un peu de répit ...


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien que j'ai loupé les nymphes de la cascade ...  Mais comme tu dis je batifolais dans le près !
> 
> Sinon pour ce soir je crois que ça ira ... Je te laisse encore un peu de répit ...




que l'arc en ciel vous guide jusqu'au matin, et cueillez chacun quelques étoiles... ça peut toujours servir !


----------



## Spyro (28 Juin 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> beaucoup de mal a soutenir un flood en ce moment ......


Tiens salut toi    :love: :love:


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas ... j'ai un bon rythme ce soir, j'en profite !
> 
> Je me rapproche en tout cas ...




"Attention, les objets dans le rétroviseur sont toujours plus près qu'on ne le croit"


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

c'est pas un peu sexuellement orienté ça ?


----------



## N°6 (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un peu sexuellement orienté ça ?



T'avais pas rendez-vous dans Porte-folio toi ce matin ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> T'avais pas rendez-vous dans Porte-folio toi ce matin ?


Oh putain merci de m'le rappeller, j'aurais loupé mon ban gratos


----------



## jahrom (28 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il parait que Jahrom connait une villageoise nommée Marlow .. c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit ..



Ta copine dit rien que tu sois amoureux de la nana des autres ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Juin 2005)

*¿ Comment ça ?*
c'est pas fermé ici ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ta copine dit rien que tu sois amoureux de la nana des autres ???


----------



## vazita (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


hé grand dadais tu fé core des p'tits smiley passé 35 piges? ducon va, t pathétik é tu t'crois drole alors ke ski remue dans ton cal'cife cé osssi chétif que chez garbit


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Juin 2005)

*Il était pas banni*
vazita ?


 :mouais:


----------



## vazita (28 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il était pas banni*
> vazita ?
> 
> 
> :mouais:


c toi qui va éte banni tantouze


----------



## N°6 (28 Juin 2005)

vazita a dit:
			
		

> hé grand dadais tu fé core des p'tits smiley passé 35 piges? ducon va, t pathétik é tu t'crois drole alors ke ski remue dans ton cal'cife cé osssi chétif que chez garbit



Lui il est tranquille, il va passer la journée au frais...


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un peu sexuellement orienté ça ?



Avec une boussole suisse ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

vazita a dit:
			
		

> hé grand dadais tu fé core des p'tits smiley passé 35 piges? ducon va, t pathétik é tu t'crois drole alors ke ski remue dans ton cal'cife cé osssi chétif que chez garbit


      


Zyva continue vazita, j'adore ton humour comme tes mp d'insultes ! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Juin 2005)

vazita a dit:
			
		

> c toi qui va éte banni tantouze



 *Vazita*
je tenais à te faire partager le plaisir que je vais avoir à te blacklister


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Lui il est tranquille, il va passer la journée au frais...




Pas que la journée ... canicule tout l'été ...  faut être prévoyant :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Avec une boussole suisse ?


J'aurais penché pour un inclinomètre plutôt, mais j'adore apprendre !


----------



## vazita (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Zyva continue vazita, j'adore ton humour comme tes mp d'insultes ! :love:



té ossi con que ton pere a ske j'vois


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

Oh ben disparu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2005)

vazita a dit:
			
		

> té ossi con que ton pere a ske j'vois




Si ca ne vous dérange pas, je garde les meilleurs morceaux ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh ben disparu




*Le moustique*
ne viendra plus nous siffler dans les oreilles


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le moustique*
> ne viendra plus nous siffler dans les oreilles


On se fait à peine des nouveaux amis et hop ils disparaissent


----------



## N°6 (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh putain merci de m'le rappeller, j'aurais loupé mon ban gratos


 Ben c'est fait, tu l'as raté... T'as plus qu'à aller y poster une ou deux répliques de vasita, si tu veux avoir une chance...


----------



## jahrom (28 Juin 2005)

vazita a dit:
			
		

> té ossi con que ton pere a ske j'vois



Hé vazita comment ke tu coses à mon tepo...


----------



## Spyro (28 Juin 2005)

Là ménant, il fait 28°C dans mon bureau


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Hé vazita comment ke tu coses à mon tepo...




*Vazita sûrement perturbé *
par cette vague de forte chaleur qui sévit actuellement est parti prendre le frais à la cave...


----------



## mado (28 Juin 2005)

ah non ! pas à la cave


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

Bonjour les Zamis 
Eh m****, j'ai encore raté ça...  


Et sinon, pas trop chaud par chez vous, parce la, ca commence à etre chaud...
Vivement ce soir, que je puisse prendre une douche :love: bien fraiche :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

les floodeurs !!!


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vazita*
> je tenais à te faire partager le plaisir que je vais avoir à te blacklister


Ben finalement, c'est bien pratique la liste d'ignorés hein ? 



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> ah non ! pas à la cave


Ah non, les gamerz cavistes accueillent bien volontiers les gens de bonne compagnie, mais les nuisibles... faudrait des caves style "oubliettes"


----------



## mikoo (28 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## MrStone (28 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vazita sûrement perturbé *
> par cette vague de forte chaleur qui sévit actuellement est parti prendre le frais à la cave...



L'idéal eût presque été le grenier... on doit bien y friser les 45° quand le soleil est au zénith


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> L'idéal eût presque été le grenier... on doit bien y friser les 45° quand le soleil est au zénith



Y'a aussi la baraque en tôle ondulée ; comme dans "La grande évasion" ou "Le pont de la rivière Kwaï" ...


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh putain merci de m'le rappeller, j'aurais loupé mon ban gratos


je comprend mieux ma dernière lecture du post en question... 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un peu sexuellement orienté ça ?



vu de loin, peut-être ?  je sais pas... c'était pas le but... mais bon, comme j'aime bien tout ce qui est sexuellement orienté, ça a pu transpirer à l'insu de mes doigts...  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2005)

Quelqu'un a pensé à remplir le frigo américain ? :rateau:


----------



## twk (28 Juin 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a pensé à remplir le frigo américain ? :rateau:



On a plus de glace pilée


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a pensé à remplir le frigo américain ? :rateau:




toi, tu dois avoir un sixeme sens tres developpé !!!!!    


comment tu sais que mon frigo americain est en train de lacher ????  
depuis 2 jours j'ai l'impression d'avoir un tracteur dans la cuisine  :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi, tu dois avoir un sixeme sens tres developpé !!!!!
> 
> 
> comment tu sais que mon frigo americain est en train de lacher ????
> depuis 2 jours j'ai l'impression d'avoir un tracteur dans la cuisine  :mouais:



Toi, c'est plus des dépanneurs qu'il te faut... C'est carrément le grand exorciste du diocèse..


----------



## Lila (28 Juin 2005)

salut à tous !
je vois que ça abrase velu  (les royalties seront evidemment reversés en totalité à Sonny)


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Bonjour a toutes et tous ca va ?


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a pensé à remplir le frigo américain ? :rateau:




j'ai piqué les glaçons pour mon thermos ce matin... j'ai de l'eau fraiche jusqu'à 17h si je me rationne... et j'évite l'eau sucré avec des bulles du distributeur... 

Mon petit ventre me dit merci...


----------



## Lila (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi, tu dois avoir un sixeme sens tres developpé !!!!!
> 
> 
> comment tu sais que mon frigo americain est en train de lacher ????
> depuis 2 jours j'ai l'impression d'avoir un tracteur dans la cuisine  :mouais:



avoue Roberta ...tu as essayé de le réparer toi même..


----------



## juju palavas (28 Juin 2005)

ha" je vois, on ne casse plus du nioube, c'est trés bien ...MERCI


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Mias vous allez biiiiiiiiiiiiien ?


----------



## juju palavas (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Mias vous allez biiiiiiiiiiiiien ?


il faut rester sage...très sage


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ha" je vois, on ne casse plus du nioube, c'est trés bien ...MERCI




*Ah, tiens Juju*
en fait, maintenant que tu en parles...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ha" je vois, on ne casse plus du nioube, c'est trés bien ...MERCI



Méfie toi quand même...


----------



## jahrom (28 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ha" je vois, on ne casse plus du nioube, c'est trés bien ...MERCI



d'un autre coté si tu provoques....


----------



## juju palavas (28 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah, tiens Juju*
> en fait, maintenant que tu en parles...


Ça ne va pas recommencer....


----------



## duracel (28 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> d'un autre coté si tu provoques....



Provoquer c'est mal.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> avoue Roberta ...tu as essayé de le réparer toi même..





surement pas !!!!!!!     

je voudrais pas piquer le boulot de bioman   





si, si je vous assure , bioman est dans la brache professionelle  appelé "froid"


----------



## juju palavas (28 Juin 2005)

vous bouger vite, avez vous la bougeotte


----------



## Spyro (28 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai piqué les glaçons pour mon thermos ce matin... j'ai de l'eau fraiche jusqu'à 17h si je me rationne... et j'évite l'eau sucré avec des bulles du distributeur...
> 
> Mon petit ventre me dit merci...


Moi j'ai oublié d'emporter ma thermos ce week-end, elle est toujours chez mes parents  
Moi j'aime bien l'ice tea red au distrib. Mais il est loin (et cher quand même).  :mouais:

AH et puis on a dépassé les 30°C...
Mais y a des nuages aujourd'hui, je pense pas qu'on monte à 35°C...  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (28 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Provoquer c'est mal.



C'est bien ce que je disais...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 3- convaincre bioman d'installer une clim





pour le moment je suis en position de



> le coordonnnier est le plus mal chaussé



mais sa viendra mon petit, sa viendra !!!!     


d'ailleur je redoute ce moment   


dans la belle famille il y a un truc a savoir :
la concourrence a avoir en bas chez eux la plus belle install de chauffage/clim   

donc.....

tu rentres dans une piece digne d'un coffre fort de la banque de france ,
dedans on a l'impression d'avoir debarqué dans la piece secrete de la nasa    


zut alors, dommage que j'ai plus 5/8 ans , j'aurais bien aimé faire juju avec tous ces boutons lumineux , voire ce que donnerait ces tableaux electriques et electroniques


----------



## mikoo (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une piece digne d'un coffre fort de la banque de france ,



Euh...   ... la banque de france est en perdition...


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Juin 2005)

bijour le bar


----------



## Lila (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> zut alors, dommage que j'ai plus 5/8 ans , j'aurais bien aimé faire juju avec tous ces boutons lumineux , voire ce que donnerait ces tableaux electriques et electroniques



..surtout ne t'en prive pas Roberta ..TU AS 8 ANS ! [ Mode hypnose ON]


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

La climatisation est un bienfait pour les parents mais ses conséquences seront payées chèrement par les enfants et petit-enfants...

Bel héritage que nous leur faisons


----------



## mikoo (28 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> bijour le bar



Hello ptit diablo !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> vous bouger vite, avez vous la bougeotte



Reste à 4 pattes, tu vas voir comme on bouge bien


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai oublié d'emporter ma thermos ce week-end, elle est toujours chez mes parents
> Moi j'aime bien l'ice tea red au distrib. Mais il est loin (et cher quand même).  :mouais:
> 
> AH et puis on a dépassé les 30°C...
> Mais y a des nuages aujourd'hui, je pense pas qu'on monte à 35°C...  :rateau:



j'aime pas l'icetea, mais la limonade, je me régale avec  Là ,  une pure gorgée d'eau de Paris bien fraîche, c'est trop cool...

Sinon, j'espérais une baisse de régime solaire mais là les nuages se dissipent et la chaleur remonte...

Suivant les conseils de supermoquette (toujours là ?), j'ai "oublié" mon thermomètre dans le frigo ce matin. Histoire de pas me faire peur ou me faire mal, c'est selon


----------



## Spyro (28 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> La climatisation est un bienfait pour les parents mais ses conséquences seront payées chèrement par les enfants et petit-enfants...


D'façon faudra bien s'y habituer hein, il viendra bien un temps où on ne pourra plus vivre QUE avec une clim


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

à tous

fait pas beau...pas de soleil...mais y a le bar


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Hello ptit diablo !


Commen vas tu par cette belle journée d'été? :sleep:


----------



## mikoo (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> fait pas beau...pas de soleil...



Pas chez moi!


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> à tous
> 
> fait pas beau...pas de soleil...mais y a le bar


Wow ici on crève de chaud


----------



## mikoo (28 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Commen vas tu par cette belle journée d'été? :sleep:



Tout vas pour le mieux, un jus d'orange frais, un ptit tour sur le bar de macgé, une installation d'itunes 4.9 (j'attend toujours les podcasts...). bref, c'est l'été => ma nonchalance prend définitivement le dessus... 
 

Et toi?


----------



## twk (28 Juin 2005)

Hier soir j'ai installé photoshop CS2 sur l'iBook  après avoir fait un méga ménage pour qu'il y ait assez de place parceque le sieur iBook a un tout petit DD. Mais c'est que du bonheur  je sais tout le monde s'en fout mais je tenait a vous faire partager ma joie


----------



## mikoo (28 Juin 2005)

Youpi!!!


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> D'façon faudra bien s'y habituer hein, il viendra bien un temps où on ne pourra plus vivre QUE avec une clim



il viendra un temps où on ne pourra vivre sans clim' et on aura plus de pétrole bon marché pour la faire fonctionner. Nos enfants nous remercieront en poussant notre chaise roulante sur la plage en été... 
Réveille toi pépé... _[Edit de clarification: je ne m'adresse pas à Spyro, on est d'accord  ]_


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Wow ici on crève de chaud



Je bosse à Calais, ici c'est clim et brumisateur toute l'année


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> La climatisation est un bienfait pour les parents mais ses conséquences seront payées chèrement par les enfants et petit-enfants...
> 
> Bel héritage que nous leur faisons



Il y a des systèmes qui fonctionnent sans gaz, avec de l'eau qui circule par gouttes dans un système de ventilation pour refroidir l'air. La clim écolo, c'est possible.


----------



## Spyro (28 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> il viendra un temps où on ne pourra vivre sans clim' et on aura plus de pétrole bon marché pour la faire fonctionner.


Mais on aura ptet encore un peu d'uranium pour faire bouillir les rivières (sur les hauts plateaux pas inondés) et donner du gout à la nappe phréatique :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (28 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des systèmes qui fonctionnent sans gaz, avec de l'eau qui circule par gouttes dans un système de ventilation pour refroidir l'air. La clim écolo, c'est possible.



Si c'est possible, ça s'appelle éventail   :rateau:


----------



## Lila (28 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais on aura ptet encore un peu d'uranium pour faire bouillir les rivières (sur les hauts plateaux pas inondés) et donner du gout à la nappe phréatique :rateau:



...et coimment qu'on fera l'électricité pour faire marcher les G9 et flooder sur le bar ?


----------



## Spyro (28 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> La clim écolo, c'est possible.


Disons aussi écolo que tout ce qui fonctionne à l'électricité.


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

dynamo ... on devra pédaler sur un vélo sur lequel sera posé le G9 ... écologique ... remise en forme ...


----------



## Spyro (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dynamo ... on devra pédaler sur un vélo sur lequel sera posé le G9 ... écologique ... remise en forme ...


Par cette chaleur ? T'es folle ??   :affraid:

   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas l'icetea, mais la limonade, je me régale avec




STP me parle pas de limonade      

hier aprem on est quelques parents a etre conviées a un pot par l'ecole de fiston
en remerciment de notre aide pour les sorties et autre   

apres le blabla de la directrice, on s'approche de la table de boissons 
sa tombe bien, il fait ches chaûuuud !!


je bois un verre d'un coup, puis 2.....

je me dis que cette limonade où il flotte des rondelles de citrons est un peu bizarre
je donne la faute a un sirop de citron trop bon marché....

j'en suis au 3eme verre , la directrice approche avec sa bassine en inox
me propose un 4eme ......me verse une petite louche et me demande si j'en veux encore......je dis , "bien sur, il fait tellement chaud     " elle depose encore une louche de liquide et me regarde bizarrement   

je papote avec des maman, fifille et son petit ami , bioman et la maitresse......  

je me sens pas tres bien, la tete me tourne , la chaleur m'etourdis.....  

fifille arrive avec un verre de "limonade" et me le propose
"c'est vraiment pas bonne cette limonade , me dit t'elle, je vais me cherche encore un jus d'orange"

et glouu j'avale mon 5eme verre   

franchement j'ai du mal a etre debout , je me dis que ma tension arterielle doit etre au top minimum   mais bon, je fais l'effort que tout va bien

bioman va chercher un verre de coca pour fiston et une limonade pour le p'tit copain de fifille et là ....    le p'tit copain crache ce qu'il a dans la bouche et dis
"mais c'est de l'alcool ce truc !!!!!!!!!!       "




   bourrée a mon insu en plein milieu d'aprem et en plus a l'ecole de fiston !!!


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Par cette chaleur ? T'es folle ??   :affraid:
> 
> :rateau:


 oui  ... et puis on receuillera la sueur pour en faire des produits cosmétiques ... plutôt que de broyer les os des vaches folles ...


----------



## Lila (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dynamo ... on devra pédaler sur un vélo sur lequel sera posé le G9 ... écologique ... remise en forme ...




....mais notre essouflement du à l'effort (parce j'te le dis moi, ça va être dur) va dégager encore plus de gaz carbonique....
 :affraid: ooOOnn va tous mouriiiiiiirr !!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Par cette chaleur ? T'es folle ??   :affraid:
> 
> :rateau:



Oui, mais c'est là le génie de Jobs, c'est que le fait de pédaler déclenchera également une armada de ventilos, non seulement pour le processeur, mais aussi pour l'utilisateur. Une sorte de mini hélicoptère chez soi en fait...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais c'est là le génie de Jobs


ouais ... :mouais: ... m'enfin moi c'est maiwen plutôt ... je vais déposer un brevet


----------



## Spyro (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ... :mouais: ... m'enfin moi c'est maiwen plutôt


Et lui c'est Fabien, Pluto c'est l'ami de mickey...  

:rateau:


----------



## Lila (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ... :mouais: ... m'enfin moi c'est maiwen plutôt ... je vais déposer un brevet


..'tes façons c pas grave, puisqu'on va tous mourirrrrrrr!!!!! :casse:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

c'est vrai  ... on va tous mouriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiir 

spyro tu te tais "ménant"    

télé de m**** !!!!  "je fais de toi mon essentiel, lalalala ... " pouilleux   et sur deux chaînes en plus !!! ils veulent nous faire crever c'po possible un truc pareil

ps : ma jambe gauche ne marche plus :affraid: ... et j'ai faim ... c'est pas une vie


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....mais notre essouflement du à l'effort (parce j'te le dis moi, ça va être dur) va dégager encore plus de gaz carbonique....
> :affraid: ooOOnn va tous mouriiiiiiirr !!!!!



Décidément, la mort t'habites...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, la mort t'habites...


ça c'est petit ... 

niark niark


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

J'aurais pu dire te hante..., mais bon


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais pu dire te hante..., mais bon


oui mais ça aurait été de moins mauvais goût alors non


----------



## Spyro (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ps : ma jambe gauche ne marche plus :affraid: ... et j'ai faim ... c'est pas une vie


Mange ta jambe gauche et garde l'autre pour demain


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Tiens , maiwen tu es de retour


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mange ta jambe gauche et garde l'autre pour demain


  t'es malade !!!!!

...je suis végétarienne ...  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tiens , maiwen tu es de retour


je n'ai jamais quitté ce lieu
auquel mon coeur est attaché


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai jamais quitté ce lieu
> auquel mon coeur est attaché





On te vois bien moins souvent qu'autrefois comment se fait il ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

je viens quand j'ai des choses intéressantes à lire et à dire

ps : d'ailleurs je m'en vais

n'app les mangeurs


----------



## Spyro (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ps : d'ailleurs je m'en vais


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juin 2005)

Bon, ben je vais vendre mon appart...
Confrontation avec mon ex femme chez le notaire, ça promet d'être sympa :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## chedya (28 Juin 2005)

Bonjour les flooder.

Apres une longue absence je reviens, mais pas toute seule, avec mon diplome sous la main   

Ca valait la peine de faire l'autiste pdt plusieurs semaines   :style:  :style:


----------



## jahrom (28 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben je vais vendre mon appart...
> Confrontation avec mon ex femme chez le notaire, ça promet d'être sympa :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



de tout coeur avec toi dans ces moments difficiles...


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais on aura ptet encore un peu d'uranium pour faire bouillir les rivières (sur les hauts plateaux pas inondés) et donner du gout à la nappe phréatique :rateau:



si la Chine en bouffe autant qu'en ce moment en construction de centrales, les stocks seront terminés d'ici 2050... j'aurai même pas 90 ans... qui pense à mon respirateur ?


----------



## Spyro (28 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai même pas 90 ans... qui pense à mon respirateur ?


Si tu deviens seigneur sith t'auras un rabais*, pense-z-y !!



_* À l'achat de l'ensemble combinaison noire,
dans tous les points de vente participant à l'opération,
tarifs non contractuels, conditions disponibles en magasin._​


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben je vais vendre mon appart...
> Confrontation avec mon ex femme chez le notaire, ça promet d'être sympa :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Ben m**** pour cette épreuve, en te souhaitant tout l'énergie et le courage possible...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> de tout coeur avec toi dans ces moments difficiles...



Ouais... Vu notre dernière rencontre, je me demande si je ne vais pas garder mon casque pendant le rendez-vous... :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les flooder.
> 
> Apres une longue absence je reviens, mais pas toute seule, avec mon diplome sous la main
> 
> Ca valait la peine de faire l'autiste pdt plusieurs semaines   :style:  :style:


'élicitation !
 :love:


----------



## jahrom (28 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... Vu notre dernière rencontre, je me demande si je ne vais pas garder mon casque pendant le rendez-vous... :mouais:



C'est l'avantage d'être en deux roues...


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si tu deviens seigneur sith t'auras un rabais*, pense-z-y !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




J'y pense 

Et t'as vu Spyro, c'est moi qui oriente le sujet sur notre futur proche et c'est toi qui te fais engueuler... désolé dragon enchanteur... y'en a qui lisent trop vite pour leurs doigts 



PS: j'adore tes petits commentaires qui se baladent...
Tu viens quand la prochaine fois à Paris ?​


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... Vu notre dernière rencontre, je me demande si je ne vais pas garder mon casque pendant le rendez-vous... :mouais:


Dans ces cas là je sors toujours une photo de moi avec golf + la dédicace, depuis on m'emmerde plus !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dans ces cas là je sors toujours une photo de moi avec golf + la dédicace, depuis on m'emmerde plus !



je vais essayer ça...
Et au pire, je prends une photo de toi tout seul au cas ou ça ne suffise pas


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Je vais manger 

Bon app' à ceux qui vont manger aussi


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger
> 
> Bon app' à ceux qui vont manger aussi


'napp


----------



## chedya (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'élicitation !
> :love:




Mici    Roh je vais etre en mode "c'est la fête" pendant tout le mois de juillet   :bebe:


----------



## jahrom (28 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Mici    Roh je vais etre en mode "c'est la fête" pendant tout le mois de juillet   :bebe:



J'ai eu mon diplôme en 1993 et je suis toujours en mode "c'est la fête"


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Mici    Roh je vais etre en mode "c'est la fête" pendant tout le mois de juillet   :bebe:


Excellente initiative 
 



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu mon diplôme en 1993 et je suis toujours en mode "c'est la fête"


Par contre là


----------



## chedya (28 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu mon diplôme en 1993 et je suis toujours en mode "c'est la fête"



LOL C'est une excellente idée ça   :love:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> LOL C'est une excellente idée ça   :love:





Oh une Chedya  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

ça y est , les zom se déchaînent   

coucou Cor


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça y est , les zom se déchaînent
> 
> coucou Cor





Il faut bien se rabbatre sur quelqu'une


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il faut bien se rabbatre sur quelqu'une


ouais ... rabats toi su la tienne


----------



## Universe player (28 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !!


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ... rabats toi su la tienne





Lis bien le post " Important : le Bar " ca te servira


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !!




Coucou a toi


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !!


coucou toi  j'aime bien ton avatar


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça y est , les zom se déchaînent


On était enchaîné ??? tu commences à m'interesser là


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça y est , les zom se déchaînent
> 
> coucou Cor



Qui dit ohms...dit voltage...dit tension : U=RxI   La nature est bien faite...


----------



## Universe player (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou toi  j'aime bien ton avatar


 
 gregg,  maiwen  
Merci maiwen ça fait plaisir je me suis cassé la tête...:love:


----------



## Universe player (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On était enchaîné ??? tu commences à m'interesser là


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Voir défiler des boulets gris (pas vert, ni gris) envoyés par un vasistas c'est d'un comique !   

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## Universe player (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voir défiler des boulets gris (pas vert, ni gris) envoyés par un vasistas c'est d'un comique !
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde !


 
salut stargazer


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

tous (la flemme d'ecrire tous vos zolis noms  )
Pitin, il fait toujours trop chaud pour bosser...
En plus, le boss qui me tombe dessus toute la matinée 
Mais bon... ca va quand même  

Eh Cor, ça te fait quoi d'etre enfin un adulte?


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voir défiler des boulets gris (pas vert, ni gris) envoyés par un vasistas c'est d'un comique !
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde !


 Déjà de retour   T'as raison en fait, je suis pas près de te rattraper


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Déjà de retour   T'as raison en fait, je suis pas près de te rattraper



Oui mais ce retour est indépendant de ma volonté ... Normalement je devrais pas être là ... :rose:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ce retour est indépendant de ma volonté ... Normalement je devrais pas être là ... :rose:


 Je vais me laver... Vaut mieux avant d'aller bosser


----------



## tantoillane (28 Juin 2005)

Bon appétit les floodeurs


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Bon début d'après midi les floooooooooooodeurs


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Je pars dans 29 minutes


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Ca travaille dur , dites moi


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Juin 2005)

pfiou, quelle chaleur... je vais aller profiter du temps au bois de la Cambre, bonne journée à tous


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Je sais pas quoi faire la


----------



## Malow (28 Juin 2005)

Bon courage à tous ceux qui travaillent par cette chaleur....   :love: Chapeau bas.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Et joli chapeau


----------



## Malow (28 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et joli chapeau



Indispensable avec ce soleil !


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Bon courage à tous ceux qui travaillent par cette chaleur....   :love: Chapeau bas.


 Merci  Je pars dans 3 minutes  Sous cette chaleur... plus que demain et j'ai finis :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

J'y vais !!! A ce soir :love:


----------



## MrStone (28 Juin 2005)

C'est quand même pratique un forum qui donne l'heure


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2005)

ouais, c'est sur..

ça roule..mossieur pierre?


----------



## madlen (28 Juin 2005)

Sympas les gars...

Bien moi j'ai bon chaud au travail, alors j'ai été m'acheter une Kro bien fraiche... ahhhhhh
ça fais du bien et en plus en general ça me donne des bonne inspiration graphique


----------



## MrStone (28 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouais, c'est sur..
> 
> ça roule..mossieur pierre?




Oué, toujours pas de mousse 

Et toi, la forme, sieur TrucFrais ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Arrêtez de me parler de canicule.... après on va dire qu'on meurt de chaud dans le pas de calais


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Oué, toujours pas de mousse
> 
> Et toi, la forme, sieur TrucFrais ?



ba je me remet de la 2nde ère du stup..à part cela...ben...

fait chaud :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comment tu sais que mon frigo americain est en train de lacher ????
> depuis 2 jours j'ai l'impression d'avoir un tracteur dans la cuisine  :mouais:



Don de double vue :affraid:


----------



## MrStone (28 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba je me remet de la 2nde ère du stup..à part cela...ben...
> 
> fait chaud :rateau:


 

Pareil... chaud....pffff
Vivement l'hiver


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Pareil... chaud....pffff
> Vivement l'hiver



boudiou vindieu crénon de non...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

me revoilà apres avoir passé 2h30 dans une salle d'attente ,
 pour une fois pas desagrable : 

il y avait une tres bonne et delicieuse clim  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2005)

Qui veut des glaçons à la menthe ?


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qui veut des glaçons à la menthe ?



ba moi je veux bien...

roberta, tu prendras bien un 32..?..


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

J'ai CHAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUD!!!
Sinon, ca va à peu prés...  

 Robertav, ca va?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qui veut des glaçons à la menthe ?




là je me pose serieusement des doute !!!!!!     

d'abord mon frigo americain, maint les glaçons a la menthe (mon dada a moi  :love: )


dis , est que demain le rdv boulot va etre positif ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis , est que demain le rdv boulot va etre positif ?



Avec la voix que tu as, le contraire serait étonnant  Au cas ou, tu as révisé tes bases de gémologie ?


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

je cuis... thermostat 9...



Pause

vite un frigo... 2 limonades pour Robertav et Teo !


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je cuis... thermostat 9...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sors en une de plus, je cuis aussi...


----------



## madlen (28 Juin 2005)

je crois que je vais mettre la tête dans mon G5... avec tout ses ventilos ça doit etre top


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Avec la voix que tu as, le contraire serait étonnant  Au cas ou, tu as révisé tes bases de gémologie ?




ben tu me passe le dico?   

gémologie , mon dico ne le trouve pas et moi sais pas  :rose: 

et quest quelle a ma voix dis-dis dis-donc ????      




ps : j'adôooooooore aussi  la reglisse !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

La gémologie, c'est l'étude des pierres précieuses 
Enfin, je crois :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> vite un frigo... 2 limonades pour Robertav et Teo !





j'ai comme un doute      

tu as lu ceci ?????????????????? 


parce moi *je ne veux plus toucher, ni de pres ni de loins une limonade !!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> La gémologie, c'est l'étude des pierres précieuses
> Enfin, je crois :rose:





ahhhhhhh , okki !!!!!!!!!!      


merci    

tibo, tu crois vraiment que la nana de l'interim sera plus cultivé que moi sur ce sujet ?


----------



## Patamach (28 Juin 2005)

salut les champions


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

bon, salut....tiens, puisque depuis quelques jours le forum et son organisation sont les sujets de discussion les plus abordé....je tiens a signalé que le statut Banni des forums etait sympa....
maintenant, au premier abord, on a du mal a voiir un banni et un pas banni....
juste l'absence d'etoile....

dommage...

enfin, en meme temps, le resultat et le meme...
au fait, il a pris combien notre iPapy....?


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai comme un doute
> 
> tu as lu ceci ??????????????????
> 
> ...




oui oui, c'était exprès, moi c'est de la bonne en cannette, sans alcool (la marque est connue, je la taierai...)


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, salut....tiens, puisque depuis quelques jours le forum et son organisation sont les sujets de discussion les plus abordé....je tiens a signalé que le statut Banni des forums etait sympa....
> maintenant, au premier abord, on a du mal a voiir un banni et un pas banni....
> juste l'absence d'etoile....
> 
> ...


Effectivement avant on pouvait au moins frimer avec  ! tout ce perds...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> maintenant, au premier abord, on a du mal a voiir un banni et un pas banni....
> juste l'absence d'etoile....




moi j'ai pas remarqué les etoiles mais l'absence de la boule disco


----------



## MrStone (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pas remarqué les etoiles mais l'absence de la boule disco




Quoi ??? :affraid: on a coupé la boule à Vasistas ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Dites, vous pouvez pas demander à UPS ou à Chronopost de livrer un peu de canicule dans le coin d'Hardelot ???


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ??? :affraid: on a coupé la boule à Vasistas ? :rose:


 
Was is das ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement avant on pouvait au moins frimer avec  ! tout ce perds...



ben, oui....c'est dommage, encore la fin d'une epoque.....


----------



## MrStone (28 Juin 2005)

plic ploc font les gouttes d'eau... je crois que je vais aller chanter sous la pluie...


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, oui....c'est dommage, encore la fin d'une epoque.....



que veux-tu, c'est plus ce que c'était


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> plic ploc font les gouttes d'eau... je crois que je vais aller chanter sous la pluie...



_il pleut...c'est malheureux..il pleut_

_depuis ce matin...






_


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

Il va bientot pleuvoir :love:
J'ai deja le tonnerre et les eclairs, plus de vent (frais :love
Vivement que ça tombe...


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Il va bientot pleuvoir :love:
> J'ai deja le tonnerre et les eclairs, plus de vent (frais :love
> Vivement que ça tombe...



Evelyne ? c'est toi ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

vrai qu'il commence à faire vert dans le coin


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vrai qu'il commence à faire vert dans le coin



à part cela?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

je sais pas si c'est la chaleur, mais vous etes pas tres energique aujourd'hui....


----------



## N°6 (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vrai qu'il commence à faire vert dans le coin



Ah ben ici, on a beaucoup trop arrosé ces dernières 24 H, donc maintenant on a des restrictions...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si c'est la chaleur, mais vous etes pas tres energique aujourd'hui....



Ils attendaient mon retour sûrement ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ils attendaient mon retour sûrement ...



mais bien sur, content de te revoir....


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

Bon comme c'est l'heure de la météo et pas encore de l'apéro....

Calais : 22 °
Temps : merdique, comme d'hab soleil,nuages, vent (pas prout) et pluie annoncée : stop génuflexion ! (clin d'oeil à Evelyne... elle en fait à chaque fin de phrase...regardez  )


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si c'est la chaleur, mais vous etes pas tres energique aujourd'hui....


 
C'est la chaleur et la loudeur de l'air qui veut ça...
Ca ira mieux apres une bonne douche, en rentrant chez moi, bientot, tres bientot...


----------



## N°6 (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ils attendaient mon retour sûrement ...



Tiens, c'est vrai, je boirai bien un berger-menthe !


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ici, on a beaucoup trop arrosé ces dernières 24 H, donc maintenant on a des restrictions...


je parlais de l'atmosphère ... l'air ...vert ...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais bien sur, content de te revoir....



Quoi t'es pas convaincu par cet argument massue ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est vrai, je boirai bien un berger-menthe !



Oui ça peut se faire !  :


----------



## N°6 (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je parlais de l'atmosphère ... l'air ...vert ...



Ah  :rose: Du coup, j'ai l'herbette...


----------



## N°6 (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça peut se faire !  :



Vrai ? Avec un troupeau de glaçons ?    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

vu le ciel , ça doit pas tarder a tomber ici aussi en alsace du sud ,nommé haut rhin !!!    


on prepare schalepettes , serviettes et shampoing
une douche gratis , pure et oxigené ça vous dis pas  ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quoi t'es pas convaincu par cet argument massue ?



si, si, ....j'y crois a fond....


----------



## MrStone (28 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> _il pleut...c'est malheureux..il pleut_
> 
> _depuis ce matin...
> 
> ...




 Tu t'es trompé, c'est pas ici le _Kelle musique 2_


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si, si, ....j'y crois a fond....



Y a interêt !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Vrai ? Avec un troupeau de glaçons ?    :love:  :love:  :love:



Une avalanche de cling cling dans ton verre !  :love:


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es trompé, c'est pas ici le _Kelle musique 2_



yo, désolé, en même temps, maintenant on parle de glaçons, je pourrais en remettre une couche


allez, file!


----------



## katelijn (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vu le ciel , ça doit pas tarder a tomber ici aussi en alsace du sud ,nommé haut rhin !!!
> 
> 
> on prepare schalepettes , serviettes et shampoing
> une douche gratis , pure et oxigené ça vous dis pas  ?



N'oublie pas le masque à gaz


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vu le ciel , ça doit pas tarder a tomber ici aussi en alsace du sud ,nommé haut rhin !!!
> 
> 
> on prepare schalepettes , serviettes et shampoing
> une douche gratis , pure et oxigené ça vous dis pas  ?



ah ouais, tiens, une bonne pluie acide, ça ne fait jamais de mal...

ça fait tomber les peaux mortes


----------



## MrStone (28 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> yo, désolé, en même temps, maintenant on parle de glaçons, je pourrais en remettre une couche
> 
> 
> allez, file!




Au fait, j'adore ton nouvel avatar :love:


Kim powaaaaa


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, j'adore ton nouvel avatar :love:
> 
> 
> Kim powaaaaa



Star power over you 

(faut que je me bouge pour aller les voir, quand même)


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vrai qu'il commence à faire vert dans le coin



jour maiwen


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Juin 2005)

Wow y'a un nouvel iMac écran couleur      :sleep:


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Wow y'a un nouvel iMac écran couleur      :sleep:



oussa?


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

faut dire bonjour maintenant :mouais: 

bon ben bonjour à tous !


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

des fois j'me demande si j'puerais pas un peu!


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> faut dire bonjour maintenant :mouais:
> 
> bon ben bonjour à tous !


oui, pour être un bon floodeur


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> faut dire bonjour maintenant :mouais:
> 
> bon ben bonjour à tous !



ca te dérange si j'te parle un peu?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

moi je commence a me sentir comme hier aprem
pourtant j'ai pas touché a la limonade !!!!


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> des fois j'me demande si j'puerais pas un peu!



meuhhhhhh non, meuh non...


----------



## MrStone (28 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Wow y'a un nouvel iMac écran couleur      :sleep:



:mouais: Tu parles du Classic couleur ? Ça doit bien faire plus de 15 ans qu'il est sorti


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> des fois j'me demande si j'puerais pas un peu!


Coucou derennes... tu serais pas du genre susceptible ? pourquoi dis-tu ça ?


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je commence a me sentir comme hier aprem
> pourtant j'ai pas touché a la limonade !!!!



vélo sur appartement dans montagne avec creux sur le ciel?

j'suis sur qu'on va arriver a trouver une langue commune toi et moi...fut ce la langue des fous!

C'ÉTAIT UNE BLAGUE DE MESSIRE GAEL DE RENNES, FEMMES ÉPLORÉES INUTILE D'ALLER LARMOYER CHEZ LES MODOS, SI IL VOUS A CHOQUÉ, IL S'EN ACCUSE ÉHONTEUSEMENT ET PROMET MAINTES GÉNUFLÉXIONS ET AUTRE BONDIEUSERIES EN REPENTANCE,
Merci D'AVANCE!


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Tu parles du Classic couleur ? Ça doit bien faire plus de 15 ans qu'il est sorti


Remarquez que la souris n'a que très peu évoluée, juste de désign


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> oui, pour être un bon floodeur


bonjour 222diablo222 !

mais pour faire un bon diablo, il manque encore 222 ou les as-tu mangés ?


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Remarquez que la souris n'a que très peu évoluée, juste de désign


Le clavier non plus du reste !


----------



## mikoo (28 Juin 2005)

(Re)bonjour les gens!


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> bonjour 222diablo222 !
> 
> mais pour faire un bon diablo, il manque encore 222 ou les as-tu mangés ?


Les 221 autres 222diablo étaient déjà pris...


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> (Re)bonjour les gens!


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

les gens
Enfin rentré du taf, ouf... 
En plus, l'orage est passé, ça fait vraiment d bien :love:
Maintenant une bonne douche, une bière, et c'est parti! 

Au fait, quelqu'un veut une bière, que je ne boive pas tout seul...


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> vélo sur appartement dans montagne avec creux sur le ciel?
> 
> j'suis sur qu'on va arriver a trouver une langue commune toi et moi...fut ce la langue des fous!
> 
> ...


Je suis un des rares rescapés a pouvoir encore te lire


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> les gens
> Enfin rentré du taf, ouf...
> En plus, l'orage est passé, ça fait vraiment d bien :love:
> Maintenant une bonne douche, une bière, et c'est parti!
> ...



Désolé, je ne bois pas d'alcool  :rateau:


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un dès rares rescapés a pouvoir encore te lire


mdrrrrrrr...
sans toi je ne suis plus rien.je vais devoir t'entretenir de phrasounettes mélifluentes afin que toi non plus, tu ne me laches pas.


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

Salut Derennes, ca va?
Moi non plus je ne t'ai pas mis dans ma liste d'ignorés


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Derennes, ca va?
> Moi non plus je ne t'ai pas mis dans ma liste d'ignorés



ca va bien mon ami, ca va bien! j'me sens comme un arbre en face d'un bucheron


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Derennes, ca va?
> Moi non plus je ne t'ai pas mis dans ma liste d'ignorés


On forme un clan?


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

faut dire que l'arbre à sorti beaucoup de conneries, et qu'il a à peu près tout fait pour que le bûcheron s'intéresse à lui... 
Mais si tu "plus" sages, tu peux rester avec nous, pas de problèmes


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

tain j'ai plus que huit point de réputations!
y'a des mecs que j'ai jamais vu ni lu qui viennent me bouler rien que pour le plaisir de participer au grand lynchage du méchant moi!...j'trouve ça petit et j'tiens a le dire! spo fair play!


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ca va bien mon ami, ca va bien! j'me sens comme un arbre en face d'un bucheron


C'était ta 800 connerie


----------



## mikoo (28 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, quelqu'un veut une bière, que je ne boive pas tout seul...



T'a pas une kriek à la place (bierre belge aux fruits rouges) ?


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> On forme un clan?


pourquoi pas?  
mais faut trouver un nom qui pèse, comme par exemple : 
"l'anti-ignore clan" :casse: :rateau:


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> faut dire que l'arbre à sorti beaucoup de conneries, et qu'il a à peu près tout fait pour que le bûcheron s'intéresse à lui...
> Mais si tu "plus" sages, tu peux rester avec nous, pas de problèmes



ton altruisme me touche au niveau du quinzieme poil de mon bras gauche!


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ton altruisme me touche au niveau du quinzieme poil de mon bras gauche!


Nos parlerons de branche, dans le sujet  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Derennes, ca va?
> Moi non plus je ne t'ai pas mis dans ma liste d'ignorés



mais moi non plus...sinon je ne peux pas le bouler rouge..... :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas?
> mais faut trouver un nom qui pèse, comme par exemple :
> "l'anti-ignore clan" :casse: :rateau:


 :hein: le clan anti ignorance de ceux qui sont ignorés des ignorant (non, trop long)


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ton altruisme me touche au niveau du quinzieme poil de mon bras gauche!


C'est vrai? Ca me fait plaisir alors   :rateau:


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> C'était ta 800 connerie



tu écris ma biographie? remarque, ca te donnera l'occasion de rencontrer des tas de femmes!...


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

bon j'marrache moi les pipoles!
amusez vous bien!
et bises a toutes les femmes que ma langue fielleuse a pu courroucer.


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tu écris ma biographie? remarque, ca te donnera l'occasion de rencontrer des tas de femmes!...


De quoi, d'être écrivain?


----------



## mikoo (28 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> :hein: le clan anti ignorance de ceux qui sont ignorés des ignorant (non, trop long)


 
Désolé je fais déja parti du Comité de la Loutre, mais vous pouvez vous y joindre...


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

Désolé mikoo, j'avais presque oublié :rose:





A la tienne


----------



## mikoo (28 Juin 2005)

Merci... je bois au nom du bar des floodeurs. "Étienne... à la tienne!!!"    :rateau: 

Voilà, maintenant je suis tout fou :


----------



## grandcru (28 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai? Ca me fait plaisir alors   :rateau:


repenti..svp pourquoi?  repenti.. (si ce n'est pas indiscret)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

arretez de brasser l'air , est est trop *chaude !!!!!*    


je veux une climmmmmmmmm !!!!!!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

grandcru a dit:
			
		

> repenti..svp pourquoi?  repenti.. (si ce n'est pas indiscret)


Simplement parce qu'a une époque pas si lointaine (environ 15 jours ) je floodais comme c'était pas possible...
Je suis en desintox la...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

la clim c'est mal, ça crée des microbes partout, on va tous mourir de clim'


----------



## mikoo (28 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en desintox la...



Avec une bonne ptite bière... 
 :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Allez à tout


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Avec une bonne ptite bière...
> :hosto:


T'as le choix : c'est soit une biere, soit 50 posts en rafale...
Alors?


----------



## mikoo (28 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> T'as le choix : c'est soit une biere, soit 50 posts en rafale...
> Alors?



Euh...     Tant que la bière n'est pas trop chaude...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Allez à tout




que tu fais ici ??????     


allez houste, va feter comme il faut ton annif !!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

Non, elle sort du frigo à l'instant, elle est top


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Allez à tout



salut Champion et encore bon'annif....


----------



## energizer (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut Champion et encore bon'annif....



pas mieux


----------



## mikoo (28 Juin 2005)

Il faut bien en profiter alors!   
C'est une heineken ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> pas mieux



Super..........comment vas-tu Energiser.....je me demandais si tu reviendrais.....
ton pote en a pris pour longtemps...?


----------



## energizer (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Super..........comment vas-tu Energiser.....je me demandais si tu reviendrais.....
> ton pote en a pris pour longtemps...?



on a pas pris la peine de l'en informer   

tout se perd


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> on a pas pris la peine de l'en informer
> 
> tout se perd




oui, tout se perd....  
enfin....


----------



## toys (28 Juin 2005)

coucou les gens comment aller vous?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> tout se perd





sauf mes kg de trop !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou les gens comment aller vous?



ça roule et toi...


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Coucou a toutes et touuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

:love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Juin 2005)




----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Comment ca va bien ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Comment ca va bien ?



bien....


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bien....





Quoi de neuf  ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

boeuf


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Quoi de neuf  ?



nada...la routine.....enfin, la vie reprend son fil normal.....
Week end de fou.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boeuf



mais c'est ma replique ça..............



> *Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.*



je me vengerai......:love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

vous êtes tous corrompus ... il y a parmi vous un être diabolique ... un terroriste ...et vous vous laissez abuser par son déguisement ridicule ... vous allez tous mourir ... niark niark


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes tous corrompus ... il y a parmi vous un être diabolique ... un terroriste ...et vous vous laissez abuser par son déguisement ridicule ... vous allez tous mourir ... niark niark





en commencant par toi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes tous corrompus ... il y a parmi vous un être diabolique ... un terroriste ...et vous vous laissez abuser par son déguisement ridicule ... vous allez tous mourir ... niark niark




[MODE= respect de la charte....] la drogue c'est mal !  [/MODE]


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> [MODE= respect de la charte....] la drogue c'est mal !  [/MODE]


ça prouve à quel point vous êtes ignorants de la chose ( je suis toutafait bien ... enfin non mais j'ai rien pris de bizarre ... )


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça prouve à quel point vous êtes ignorants de la chose ( je suis toutafait bien ... enfin non mais j'ai rien pris de bizarre ... )



la charte m'interdit de te dire de t'y mettre alors....donc je ne dis rien....  

mais il va falloir que tu nous expllique parce que là....!


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir à tous ?   
Maiwen :mouais: On était pas ensemble cet aprem au plan d'eau ? 
Tu m'a l'air propre aussi 
:love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

j'essaie justement de vous expliquer que vous vous êtes laissés berner par une créature qui à première vue peut paraître de toute beauté ( la boucle d'or des forums, la toison d'or personnifiée , le saint-graal de nous autres pauvres humains ) ... mais qui est enfait un être pétri de mauvaises intention, qui a baigné dès son plus jeune âge dans le vice et la débauche la plus assurée ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous ?
> Maiwen :mouais: On était pas ensemble cet aprem au plan d'eau ?
> Tu m'a l'air propre aussi
> :love:




sont plus respectable ces jeunes.....et ça boit et ça boit......


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'essaie justement de vous expliquer que vous vous êtes laissés berner par une créature qui à première vue peut paraître de toute beauté ( la boucle d'or des forums, la toison d'or personnifiée , le saint-graal de nous autres pauvres humains ) ... mais qui est enfait un être pétri de mauvaises intention, qui a baigné dès son plus jeune âge dans le vice et la débauche la plus assurée ...




*Stargazer......*


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer......


je compte mettre en place une cellule psychologique pour les gens qui, comme toi, apprendraient la terrible nouvelle ... j'ai moi-même été frappée ... que dis-je ... choquée, par une telle épreuve, une telle violence ... une telle folie


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je compte mettre en place une cellule psychologique pour les gens qui, comme toi, apprendrai la terrible nouvelle ... j'ai moi-même été frappée ... que dis-je ... choquée, par une telle épreuve, une telle violence ... une telle folie



mais n'importe quoi....la bergere......tu hallucines....tu as des preuves de ce que tu avances....
non, on ne peut y croire.....


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais n'importe quoi....la bergere......tu hallucines....tu as des preuves de ce que tu avances....
> non, on ne peut y croire.....


je l'ai lu de mes yeux ... lu ... elle me l'a dit ... elle m'a dit "oui , je suis diabolique, l'être le pire de tous, mes parents étaient des ..." ... non je n'ose le dire ...  :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Il se passe quoi là ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il se passe quoi là ?


c'est fini stargazer ... tu ne pourras plus causer aucun méfait ici ... fini ... tu n'es plu .. je suis ton ... pire cauchemar ...


----------



## energizer (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il se passe quoi là ?



on t'en pose, des questions ?


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

pardon?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> on t'en pose, des questions ?



Non mais j'y réponds quand même !


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes tous corrompus ... il y a parmi vous un être diabolique ... un terroriste ...et vous vous laissez abuser par son déguisement ridicule ... vous allez tous mourir ... niark niark


kisso?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

non ... moi c'est maiwen ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai lu de mes yeux ... lu ... elle me l'a dit ... elle m'a dit "oui , je suis diabolique, l'être le pire de tous, mes parents étaient des ..." ... non je n'ose le dire ...  :hein:



non, arrete, ce n'est pas possible....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais comment, un etre si sympathique.....


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

je pars 1/2h, je comprends plus rien  
C'est pas grave, je reviendrais plus tard, quand vous serez calmé :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il se passe quoi là ?



dit nous que tu n'es pas si terrible.... :sick:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dit nous que tu n'es pas si terrible.... :sick:



J'attends de voir comment cela se développe !


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, arrete, ce n'est pas possible....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nous avons tous été berné stooky... c'était un leurre ... une pâle imitation d'un modèle humain que tous aimeraient pouvoir toucher et posséder ... de si belles boucles ...

à l'expresse demande de l'intéressé qui préfère les V.O. je continue : 

I ... have a dream ... that one day ... all those creatures of evil will disappear ...
I ... have a dream ... that once ... we'll all join to fight them and eliminate them 
I ... have a dream ... that someone ... will have the kindness to translate my words for those who can't undestand ...

sur ce ... je vais boire un verre d'eau


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'attends de voir comment cela se développe !



tu m'etonnes....


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> nous avons tous été berné stooky... c'était un leurre ... une pâle imitation d'un modèle humain que tous aimeraient pouvoir toucher et posséder ... de si belles boucles ...
> 
> à l'expresse demande de l'intéressé qui préfère les V.O. je continue :
> 
> ...



Bravo !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> nous avons tous été berné stooky... c'était un leurre ... une pâle imitation d'un modèle humain que tous aimeraient pouvoir toucher et posséder ... de si belles boucles ...
> 
> à l'expresse demande de l'intéressé qui préfère les V.O. je continue :
> 
> ...


Désolé, pas le courage pour la 3eme proposition...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu m'etonnes....



Je suis spectateur de ma vie là, c'est pas mal !


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, pas le courage pour la 3eme proposition...


ça enleverai toute poésie et interêt à mon propos ...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, pas le courage pour la 3eme proposition...



Je vais me dévouer va !!! Ca prouve mon côté diabolique !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça enleverai toute poésie et interêt à mon propos ...



lire mon post plus haut ...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me dévouer va !!! Ca prouve mon côté diabolique !


hors de question mon bon ... peu de gens liront mes écrits ... il est alors inutile de les traduire ... n'en serait-ce que le tiers ...

edit : quel post plus haut ?


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hors de question mon bon ... peu de gens liront mes écrits ... il est alors inutile de les traduire ... n'en serait-ce que le tiers ...


Je suis toujours là moi ! qu'est-ce qu'il faut traduire, dans quelle langue ? 
:love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hors de question mon bon ... peu de gens liront mes écrits ... il est alors inutile de les traduire ... n'en serait-ce que le tiers ...
> 
> edit : quel post plus haut ?



Le post  juste au dessus de celui où je dis lire le post plus haut ! Celui que tu cites ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours là moi ! qu'est-ce qu'il faut traduire, dans quelle langue ?
> :love:



on va pas reprendre le fil des floodeurs polyglottes....


----------



## duracel (28 Juin 2005)

Ça avance trop vite pour moi.


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on va pas reprendre le fil des floodeurs polyglottes....



Naas il est où ton fil ????


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le post  juste au dessus de celui où je dis lire le post plus haut ! Celui que tu cites ...


oh je vois ( Tarzan© ) ... tu me cherches ? c'est à moi k'tu parles ? à moi ... ? ( ...© )

tout cela me plonge dans la perprexité ( Tarzan© ) ...


----------



## energizer (28 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ça avance trop vite pour moi.



changes tes piles


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Naas il est où ton fil ????


here


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sur ce ... je vais boire un verre d'eau



2, merci...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 2, merci...


comment ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> here



tiens, je pensais plutot a celui là...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je pensais plutot a celui là...


ah ... mais merci de quoi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comment ?



non, rien...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

De retour pour une longue soirée :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> De retour pour une longue soirée :love:



'lut


----------



## toys (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça roule et toi...



trois jours d'arret de trvaille pour surmenage et deux seance d' ostheopathe 

si non sa vas mieux


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> De retour pour une longue soirée :love:


Bonswar aussi !  (comment prendre des cours auprès d'un flooder )


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'lut


 Salut stook alors tu as le temps ce soir ?  :love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

vous avez tout cassé mon élan d'écriture


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Mais c'est vrai que ça flood sévère par ici !


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bonswar aussi !  (comment prendre des cours auprès d'un flooder )


 Bonswar Taho!


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous avez tout cassé mon élan d'écriture


mais non, je suis là moi comme dit deux pages de flood plus haut !


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Salut stook alors tu as le temps ce soir ?  :love:



ce soir encore moins....mais pour d'autre raison, me reste 17 mn....


ps: salut Taho!....


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous avez tout cassé mon élan d'écriture


 Mais non :rose: Enfin, j'espère qu'on est reparti   :love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> mais non, je suis là moi comme dit deux pages de flood plus haut !


oui mais toi t'es la seulement pour excercer tes talents linguistiques et j'ai dis non


----------



## toys (28 Juin 2005)

trois pages le temps due je fasse ma sieste pas mal pour un mardi


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ce soir encore moins....mais pour d'autre raison, me reste 17 mn....
> 
> 
> ps: salut Taho!....


 Ah... 17 minutes


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonswar Taho!


Moi, c'est flooder en herbe, ou Bronco-sauvage-bourin-opiniâtre selon Alèm-Canal-MGZ-Pouët-Pouët !


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mais non :rose: Enfin, j'espère qu'on est reparti   :love:


je parle pas de simple flood mais de ce que j'ai écrit tout à l'heure ...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vrai que ça flood sévère par ici !


 Y a eu pire


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: salut Taho!....


----------



## toys (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a eu pire



même bien pire


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je parle pas de simple flood mais de ce que j'ai écrit tout à l'heure ...


 ah... désolé  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> même bien pire


 C'est bien là, je trouve :love:


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui mais toi t'es la seulement pour excercer tes talents linguistiques et j'ai dis non


je te demande pardon ?  Je suis aussi là pour lire ! te lire !


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je parle pas de simple flood mais de ce que j'ai écrit tout à l'heure ...



mince.....on commencait a rigoler...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je te demande pardon ?  Je suis aussi là pour lire ! te lire !


tu as lu mon beau discours bilingue ?


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)




----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mince.....on commencait a rigoler...


 Pourquoi vous continuez pas ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

>



tu viens te corrompre a flooder....  
content de te noter parmis nous....


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Ce soir, il faut que...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi vous continuez pas ?



bah, c'est pas moi, c'est Maiwen....elle etait super bien partie....


----------



## toys (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu viens te corrompre a flooder....
> content de te noter parmis nous....


flood un jour flood toujours 

s'est un virus que les doc on pas reussi a soigné


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> nous avons tous été berné stooky... c'était un leurre ... une pâle imitation d'un modèle humain que tous aimeraient pouvoir toucher et posséder ... de si belles boucles ...
> 
> à l'expresse demande de l'intéressé qui préfère les V.O. je continue :
> 
> ...


C'est celui-ci ton discours à traduire ? C'est parti !


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, il faut que...



que...?


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a eu pire


Je vous fais confiance...  quand je vois certains sudistes...


----------



## toys (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> que...?


que j 'pluche des pattaes?


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, c'est pas moi, c'est Maiwen....elle etait super bien partie....


 C'est dommage...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> que...?


 C'est à vous de trouver la suite :love:


----------



## toys (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, il faut que...


que je fasse le plein a la coquille


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage...



ben oui....


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

que nenni ... 


et j'étais partie dans quoi ? ( à part dtc )


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je vous fais confiance...  quand je vois certains sudistes...



qui ça dont....?....


----------



## toys (28 Juin 2005)

que tu trouve un kebab meilleur que chez izmir


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est à vous de trouver la suite :love:



que...?....

de homard...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> qui ça dont....?....



tu sais Taho!, je te dois bien 100 posts....


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> que...?....
> 
> de homard...?


 Du homard ?


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> nous avons tous été berné stooky... c'était un leurre ... une pâle imitation d'un modèle humain que tous aimeraient pouvoir toucher et posséder ... de si belles boucles ...
> 
> à l'expresse demande de l'intéressé qui préfère les V.O. je continue :
> 
> ...



J'... ai fait un rêve... qu'un jour... toutes ces créatures du démon disparaître...
J'... ai fait un rêve... qu'une fois... nous nous battrons tous ensemble contre eux pour les éliminer
J'... ai fait un rêve... que quelqu'un... aura la gentillesse de traduire ces mots pour ceux qui ne peuvent les comprendre...


----------



## toys (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> que nenni ...
> 
> 
> et j'étais partie dans quoi ? ( à part dtc )


bien peut etre DTC au fond a gauche


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> que nenni ...
> 
> 
> et j'étais partie dans quoi ? ( à part dtc )


 Dans ton trip :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> que tu trouve un kebab meilleur que chez izmir



connais pas izmir....


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu sais Taho!, je te dois bien 100 posts....


je vois ce que tu veux dire...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

bon, ça suffit, je m'en vais...@+


----------



## toys (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Dans ton trip :love:


dans ton vaissaux spasial inter sideral 



ho la vache il tape sur le crane ces medoc moi je vais aller me recouché


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ça suffit, je m'en vais...@+


 Bonne soirée


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> dans ton vaissaux spasial inter sideral
> 
> 
> 
> ho la vache il tape sur le crane ces medoc moi je vais aller me recouché


 Quel médoc ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'... ai fait un rêve... qu'un jour... toutes ces créatures du démon disparaître...
> J'... ai fait un rêve... qu'une fois... nous nous battrons tous ensemble contre eux pour les éliminer
> J'... ai fait un rêve... que quelqu'un... aura la gentillesse de traduire ces mots pour ceux qui ne peuvent les comprendre...



Mais tu sers à rien toi !!! j'avais demandé de ne pas traduire ... c'est nul maintenant ... gachis ... vil rat


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> connais pas izmir....


 Pourtant, c'est un cas izmir


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

j'comprend pas ski sp'asse...pour pas changer.


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sers à rien toi !!! j'avais demandé de ne pas traduire ... c'est nul maintenant ... gachis ... vil rat


 Il est comme le h de haricot ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

un jour viendra ... tu verras la lumière ... ( mais c'est pas demain la veille )


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il est comme le h de haricot ?


ou comme le s de derennes


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ça suffit, je m'en vais...@+


déjà ? tu viens d'arriver !

A bientôt !


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un jour viendra ... tu verras la lumière ... ( mais c'est pas demain la veille )


moué?
Tain mayo, si tu m'parles a moi, utilise l'option 'citer'!.
merde alors!..j'suis un etre humain!..pas un animal!...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ou comme le s de derennes


 ou comme le derennes de macgé (plus complexe celle là)


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sers à rien toi !!! j'avais demandé de ne pas traduire ... c'est nul maintenant ... gachis ... vil rat


 Mais c'est toi qui disais que... alors j'ai...

Bon d'accord  :casse: je le ferais plus :rateau:

si on peut plus rendre service sans se faire engueuler !


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moué?
> Tain mayo, si tu m'parles a moi, utilise l'option 'citer'!.
> merde alors!..j'suis un etre humain!..pas un animal!...


et moi j'utilise l'option citer si j'en ai envie ... je suis un être humain ... pas un animal ...


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ou comme le derennes de macgé (plus complexe celle là)



tu connais pas un mec qui s'apelle brice a nantes, par hasard? brice de nantes?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est toi qui disais que... alors j'ai...
> 
> Bon d'accord  :casse: je le ferais plus :rateau:
> 
> si on peut plus rendre service sans se faire engueuler !


mais c'est plus comme c'était avant maintenant ... tu t'es approprié mes mots en les traduisant ...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est toi qui disais que... alors j'ai...
> 
> Bon d'accord  :casse: je le ferais plus :rateau:
> 
> si on peut plus rendre service sans se faire engueuler !


 La prochaine fois tu feras attention...


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

je comprends pas tout ce que dit derennes...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je comprends pas tout ce que dit derennes...


tu paraissait pourtant doué pour la traduction


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'utilise l'option citer si j'en ai envie ... je suis un être humain ... pas un animal ...



tu es reveche choupinette ce soir!...pleine de morgue...obséquieuse..hum j'aime ça...


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est plus comme c'était avant maintenant ... tu t'es approprié mes mots en les traduisant ...


c'était pour rendre service :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

C'est tendu ce soir !!! :love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> c'était pour rendre service :rateau:


raté ... une autre fois peut-être


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

J'ai envie de partir sur un autre sujet...


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu paraissait pourtant doué pour la traduction


I just said I understand quite weel Shakespeare's language, not derennes'... :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Je pense que les pingouins de la banquise, c'est pas mal comme sujet... On y pense pas assez :love:


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

c'est l'effet moi!. Des que j'arrive tout le monde se casse.


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est tendu ce soir !!! :love:


tu dis ça par rapport à ma bourde vis à vs de maiwen ? pas pour moi ! j'ai fait une bourde, certes, mais ça va... du moins pour moi !


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie de partir sur un autre sujet...


par exemple ?



taho... you didn't say it ... you just showed it ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

si je peux lire quelque chose de plus marrant je suis preneuse  :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tu dis ça par rapport à ma bourde vis à vs de maiwen ? pas pour moi ! j'ai fait une bourde, certes, mais ça va... du moins pour moi !


 Nan   c'était tout à l'heure maintenant c'est bon :love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si je peux lire quelque chose de plus marrant je suis preneuse  :love:


tu insinues que je dis des choses pas marrantes ... ben je suis déçue maintenant ... je dirais plus rien ( ouais ouais )


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si je peux lire quelque chose de plus marrant je suis preneuse  :love:


 Ouais, si tu veux des trucs marrants, y en a plein ma signature :love:


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

J'ai comme l'impression que c'est moi que j'ai cassé l'ambiance en voulant rendre service ...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, si tu veux des trucs marrants, y en a plein ma signature :love:


la pub c'est mal ... c'est le fléau des temps modernes ...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la pub c'est mal ... c'est le fléau des temps modernes ...


 Et pourtant, c'est mon métier...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu insinues que je dis des choses pas marrantes ... ben je suis déçue maintenant ... je dirais plus rien ( ouais ouais )




ne te sens pas visée , je parlais en general      

j'ai du aller me coucher tout a l'heure, j'ai fait un malaise
je reviens ici et j'ai envie de rire un bon coup  :love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ne te sens pas visée , je parlais en general
> 
> j'ai du aller me coucher tout a l'heure, j'ai fait un malaise
> je reviens ici et j'ai envie de rire un bon coup  :love:


tous sur roberta  ... chatouillons la  :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ne te sens pas visée , je parlais en general
> 
> j'ai du aller me coucher tout a l'heure, j'ai fait un malaise
> je reviens ici et j'ai envie de rire un bon coup  :love:


 Je suis pas très drole


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tous sur roberta  ... chatouillons la  :love:


 Tu crois qu'elle est chatouilleuse ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

moi non plus franswa , cettte chaleur surement , elle  nous coupe les moyens    


maiwen, t'es un tresor mais non, decidement , je prefererai

"tous sur tatav pour  lui faire de l'air"


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

j'ai une chanson pour vous : 

don't worry be happy ... coz' when you worry your face will frown and that will bring everybody down ... don't worry ... be happy ...

hahaha ... put the smile on your face


----------



## yoffy (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que les pingouins de la banquise, c'est pas mal comme sujet... On y pense pas assez :love:









.........


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tous sur roberta  ... chatouillons la  :love:


je suis un chatouilleur hors-pair ! tu vas souffrir !  :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus franswa , cettte chaleur surement , elle  nous coupe les moyens
> 
> 
> maiwen, t'es un tresor mais non, decidement , je prefererai
> ...


 Y a plus moyen de rien faire  Mais on va finir par trouver un truc drole ce soir :love: En tout cas, j'espère


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> .........


 Merci Yoffy  J'ai cru que personne n'avait vu mes pingouins :love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je suis un chatouilleur hors-pair ! tu vas souffrir !  :love:


souffrir n'est pas le but ...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

ouhouh les pingouins .. ça me fait penser à Madagascar


----------



## Macounette (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une chanson pour vous :
> 
> don't worry be happy ... coz' when you worry your face will frown and that will bring everybody down ... don't worry ... be happy ...
> 
> hahaha ... put the smile on your face


I guess nobody's supposed to translate this one... otherwise we'll see blood tonight... 


Don't bother, I'm already on my way out ....  


just kidding, maiwen


----------



## duracel (28 Juin 2005)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> changes tes piles



Quelle bonne idée.


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouhouh les pingouins .. ça me fait penser à Madagascar


 Il est bien ce film d'animation ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> I guess nobody's supposed to translate this one... otherwise we'll see blood tonight...
> 
> 
> Don't bother, I'm already on my way out ....
> ...


... ok ... mais j'ai pas bien compris pourquoi " we'll see blood tonight" ...


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> souffrir n'est pas le but ...


non, bien évidemment, mais elle risque de beaucoup rire, si je peux la chatouiller un jour ! :casse:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien ce film d'animation ?


oui c'est pas mal  seulement je l'ai vu en VF ... :affraid: j'étais avec mon petit frère alors obligée ... mais j'aime pas les VF ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... ok ... mais j'ai pas bien compris pourquoi " we'll see blood tonight" ...




ah ben t'es la toi!!
t'as fini de critiquer les photos abstraites des autres!!


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> I guess nobody's supposed to translate this one... otherwise we'll see blood tonight...
> 
> 
> Don't bother, I'm already on my way out ....
> ...


You know, since I've taken some english lessons woth WebOliver...

Some things don't need to be translated...


----------



## Macounette (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... ok ... mais j'ai pas bien compris pourquoi " we'll see blood tonight" ...


ben parce que la dernière fois que quelqu'un a traduit un de tes posts en anglais, t'avais pas apprécié... 

or, if you prefer... _"... there will be blood spilled in this forum tonight"_   

but as I said, I was just kidding.


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est pas mal  seulement je l'ai vu en VF ... :affraid: j'étais avec mon petit frère alors obligée ... mais j'aime pas les VF ...


 Ouais ça se comprend


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ben t'es la toi!!
> t'as fini de critiquer les photos abstraites des autres!!


il y a suggestion et suggestion mon cher ... moi j'ai suggéré sur mes photos ... toi ... on distingue en effet un panda ...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ben parce que la dernière fois que quelqu'un a traduit un de tes posts en anglais, t'avais pas apprécié...
> 
> or, if you prefer... _"... there will be blood spilled in this forum tonight"_
> 
> but as I said, I was just kidding.


 Fais attention quand même


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... ok ... mais j'ai pas bien compris pourquoi " we'll see blood tonight" ...


Elle nous croyait fâchés sans doute !


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il y a suggestion et suggestion mon cher ... moi j'ai suggéré sur mes photos ... toi ... on distingue en effet un panda ...




 bonsoir maiwen :love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir maiwen :love:


bonsoir


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il y a suggestion et suggestion mon cher ... moi j'ai suggéré sur mes photos ... toi ... on distingue en effet un panda ...



en effet... le probleme avec vous autres neophytes c'est qu'il faut tout vous dire... 
je t'ai montre la verite, remercie moi... 
encore heureux que tu n'aies pas regarde mon doigt...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il y a suggestion et suggestion mon cher ... moi j'ai suggéré sur mes photos ... toi ... on distingue en effet un panda ...


 Après le pingouin, le panda...


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir maiwen :love:


Tiens Mackie ! je te croyais au chinois du coin !


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Mackie ! je te croyais au chinois du coin !


c'est mal le spyonnage


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> en effet... le probleme avec vous autres neophytes c'est qu'il faut tout vous dire...
> je t'ai montre la verite, remercie moi...
> encore heureux que tu n'aies pas regarde mon doigt...


 Toi aussi tu es à la mer ?


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est mal le spyonnage


Fais coucou à la caméra ! 

et puis faut pas mettre des conneries dans iChat !


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir




tu a passer une bonne journée ?  (parce que moi je taff encore :rateau: )


----------



## Macounette (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Elle nous croyait fâchés sans doute !


Non, tu n'as pas compris.
J'avais pensé que *maiwen* était fâchée


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a passer une bonne journée ?  (parce que moi je taff encore :rateau: )


oui ça va ... pas trop mauvaise journée ... tu te fais exploiter mackinouchet ? tu peux en parler tu sais ... il ne faut pas te laisser envahir


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Mackie ! je te croyais au chinois du coin !




ravitaillement :rateau: heureusement qu'il y a un truc ouvert a coté de chez le client :rateau: qu'elle idée aussi de faire des inter le soir


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)




----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Non, tu n'as pas compris.
> J'avais pensé que *maiwen* était fâchée


je crois que plus personne n'y comprends rien !  

:love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Non, tu n'as pas compris.
> J'avais pensé que *maiwen* était fâchée


je ne l'étais pas


----------



## Macounette (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je ne l'étais pas


_In this case, you may disregard my last two messages._


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je ne l'étais pas


Je l'avais cru jusqu'à ton MP :love:


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

_Macounette, The Volcan Suisse©_  :love:


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avais cru jusqu'à ton MP :love:



vous êtes tout les deux gentils, vous avez aucune chance de vous fâchez


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Bon, c'est pas que je sois pas bien ici, mais je déménage samedi et j'ai encore des cartons à finir ! 

Bises à tous ! :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Il fait encore chaud ce soir


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes tout les deux gentils, vous avez aucune chance de vous fâchez


Venant de toi, c'est un compliment !


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas que je sois pas bien ici, mais je déménage samedi et j'ai encore des cartons à finir !
> 
> Bises à tous ! :love:


  Taho!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je suis un chatouilleur hors-pair ! tu vas souffrir !  :love:




et voilà mon assassin !!!!    

j'ai du mal a respirer , je vacille (tension 8 a 13h30) et lui voila
il prends ses plumes et pas ses gants !!!!!


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voilà mon assassin !!!!
> 
> j'ai du mal a respirer , je vacille (tension 8 a 13h30) et lui voila
> il prends ses plumes et pas ses gants !!!!!


 Ça va mieux maintenant ?


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voilà mon assassin !!!!
> 
> j'ai du mal a respirer , je vacille (tension 8 a 13h30) et lui voila
> il prends ses plumes et pas ses gants !!!!!


Mais je prends toujours de gants :love:

et c'est même pas moi que j'ai lancé l'idée !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> I guess nobody's supposed to translate this one... otherwise we'll see blood tonight...
> 
> 
> Don't bother, I'm already on my way out ....
> ...





là voila ma traductrice preferée  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

demain ma belle tu as du boulot,
mon poisson rouge n'est toujours pas là
il faudra demander s'il s'est perdu entre la floride et la france !!      :love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mais je prends toujours de gants :love:
> 
> et c'est même pas moi que j'ai lancé l'idée !


ben t'es encore là toi ? :d


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben t'es encore là toi ? :d


Tiens oui ! j'ai des Grenoblois à inviter pour un week-end (voir signature)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas que je sois pas bien ici, mais je déménage samedi et j'ai encore des cartons à finir !
> 
> Bises à tous ! :love:





moi pas de cartons mais les valises des pestouilles.....
et je t'assure que c'est pas un mince affaire !!


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

On fait la sardine ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

tiens j'ai des cartons à faire aussi ... "on" refait "ma" chambre et on vire l'armoire alors faut tout enlever  :sleep:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Qu'est ce qui se passe ici encoooooooooooore ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça va mieux maintenant ?




comme un poisson a qui on lui a piqué son eau


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tiens j'ai des cartons à faire aussi ... "on" refait "ma" chambre et on vire l'armoire alors faut tout enlever  :sleep:


 Ça fera un peu plus de place ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comme un poisson a qui on lui a piqué son eau


oui ... on a mis de l'huile à la place


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui se passe ici encoooooooooooore ?




riens de special , juste de l'emballage


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

bon cette fois j'y vas !


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça fera un peu plus de place ?


non je pense pas ... y'aura une autre armoire à la place ...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comme un poisson a qui on lui a piqué son eau


 Va falloir en trouver d'autre vite fait... :love: je vais essayer de te trouver une piscine


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui ... on a mis de l'huile à la place





voila la complice assassine de taho!


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> riens de special , juste de l'emballage



Et une piscine : :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non je pense pas ... y'aura une autre armoire à la place ...


  raté


----------



## Macounette (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là voila ma traductrice preferée  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> demain ma belle tu as du boulot,
> mon poisson rouge n'est toujours pas là
> il faudra demander s'il s'est perdu entre la floride et la france !!      :love:


don't worry  you have my e-mail address  :love:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> riens de special , juste de l'emballage





C qui qui emballe , c sexe ce soir I'm shockeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> bon cette fois j'y vas !




tu sais quoi ??? je te souhaite de gagner au loto demain soir
pas trop , juste 2/3000 euros pour te payer un demenagement    :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C qui qui emballe , c sexe ce soir I'm shockeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


 :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu sais quoi ??? je te souhaite de gagner au loto demain soir
> pas trop , juste 2/3000 euros pour te payer un demenagement    :love:


ah ce propos ... hier soir ... ma grand-mère avait 5 numéros plus le complémentaire ... un truc du style ... mais elle avait pas joué


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> don't worry  you have my e-mail address  :love:





pffffffffff , c'est malin ça, 
maintenant je dois trouver un autre traducteur pour savoir ce que tu me dis


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:





Oui Saint Gregoire , tu connais pas c moi


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffffff , c'est malin ça,
> maintenant je dois trouver un autre traducteur pour savoir ce que tu me dis


présente


----------



## Nobody (28 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> I guess nobody's supposed to translate this one...


 
Hein? Non non, je n'ai rien proposé moi...


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffffff , c'est malin ça,
> maintenant je dois trouver un autre traducteur pour savoir ce que tu me dis





Present


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Et une piscine : :love:




demain soir je veux gagner 400mille euros pour m'acheter la maison qui va avec !!!   


c'est equitable non ?   


3mille poue taho! et 400mille pour moi !!!


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui Saint Gregoire , tu connais pas c moi


 toi aussi  tu es saint


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Non moi je veux la cremière


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi  tu es saint





Et a nous deux on fait la paire ......... de saints


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> demain soir je veux gagner 400mille euros pour m'acheter la maison qui va avec !!!
> 
> 
> c'est equitable non ?
> ...


 Elle est déjà belle la piscine   :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et a nous deux on fait la paire ......... de saints


 Je sens qu'on va bien se marrer... hein ? robertav


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non moi je veux la cremière


 elle est partie depuis longtemps


----------



## Macounette (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffffff , c'est malin ça,
> maintenant je dois trouver un autre traducteur pour savoir ce que tu me dis


Demande à Taho!. Il parait qu'il est doué.


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> elle est partie depuis longtemps





Non elle a Liege ....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ce propos ... hier soir ... ma grand-mère avait 5 numéros plus le complémentaire ... un truc du style ... mais elle avait pas joué




voila ce que tu va envoyer a ta mamie


*mamy , tu vas jouer au loto et t'es priée de gagner !!!!
si tu oublies encore, moi j'oublie pas l'ospice*

bien entendu , tu fais cela avec caractere de 30centimetres sur une feuille de 1mx1m !!


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non elle a Liege ....


 ah...


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je sens qu'on va bien se marrer... hein ? robertav




Ca dépend jusqu'a où   tu pousse le délire ... petit joueur


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend jusqu'a où   tu pousse le délire ... petit joueur


 Moi je pousse jamais rien, je laisse faire


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

tous


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pousse jamais rien, je laisse faire






J'oubliais que tu es tel Machiavel


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> tous


Xmossieur :d


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> tous


 Salut Xman


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> tous






Oh un Xman


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je sens qu'on va bien se marrer... hein ? robertav




avec bien sur ma traductrice , le poisson rouge perdu entre la floride et la france,
le taho! tahicien , le papillon maiwen (elle est precieuse, avec ses ailes nous fera de l'air)
et .......ben, tout ceux qui ........vont payer leur ticket d'entrée  !!!!!!


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

hey je l'ai vu la première !!!


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'oubliais que tu es tel Machiavel


 :mouais:


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

Quitte à ne rien dire   ...si on parlait du mariage ? 

PRRRReuuuuugnnneeeeuuuu


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le papillon maiwen (elle est precieuse, avec ses ailes nous fera de l'air)


j'ai le dos musclé mais je risque de fatiguer quand même   :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec bien sur ma traductrice , le poisson rouge perdu entre la floride et la france,
> le taho! tahicien , le papillon maiwen (elle est precieuse, avec ses ailes nous fera de l'air)
> et .......ben, tout ceux qui ........vont payer leur ticket d'entrée  !!!!!!


 héhéhé  On les met à quel prix ?


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec bien sur ma traductrice , le poisson rouge perdu entre la floride et la france,
> le taho! tahicien , le papillon maiwen (elle est precieuse, avec ses ailes nous fera de l'air)
> et .......ben, tout ceux qui ........vont payer leur ticket d'entrée  !!!!!!




Tu tiens un zoo ?


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Quitte à ne rien dire   ...si on parlait du mariage ?
> 
> PRRRReuuuuugnnneeeeuuuu


 C'est quoi ce mot ? mariage ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Demande à Taho!. Il parait qu'il est doué.




haaaa bon ???????     

lui aussi c'est mis avec webo a donner des leçon d'anglias ?????


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Quitte à ne rien dire   ...si on parlait du mariage ?
> 
> PRRRReuuuuugnnneeeeuuuu





Tu te maries ?


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey je l'ai vu la première !!!


 Qu'est ce que tu as vu encore ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu as vu encore ?


un Xhomme   :rateau:


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

Mai
 gregg
 franswa


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le dos musclé mais je risque de fatiguer quand même   :rateau:


 Oui mais tu es toute légère... Donc ça devrait aller :love:


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un Xhomme   :rateau:



OOOUUUUAAAAAAIIIIIISSSSS

ça fait du bien d'être reconnu


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Quitte à ne rien dire   ...si on parlait du mariage ?
> 
> PRRRReuuuuugnnneeeeuuuu





sans moi merci !!!!!!!!     

de ce coté là j'ai assez donnée, je prends ma retraite !!!!


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un Xhomme   :rateau:


 En même temps tous les hommes sont fait d'un seul X


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais tu es toute légère... Donc ça devrait aller :love:


tu en sais quelque chose ?


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sans moi merci !!!!!!!!
> 
> de ce coté là j'ai assez donnée, je prends ma retraite !!!!


 Ça existe la retraite du mariage ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu tiens un zoo ?




il me manque justement un singe......tu te portes volontaire?


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu te maries ?



Non, je crois que je vais me DEmarier


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu en sais quelque chose ?





On suppose


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu en sais quelque chose ?


 :rose: Bien plus que tu le crois, j'ai pu le voir sur la camera de Taho!  :love:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il me manque justement un singe......tu te portes volontaire?





Désolé je grimpe pas au arbre mais fraswa sait bien le faire


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On suppose


gregg c'est pas à toi d'en parler hein ... on se comprend alors ... s'il te plait ...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il me manque justement un singe......tu te portes volontaire?


 Il serait parfait


----------



## Grug (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comme un poisson a qui on lui a piqué son eau


 :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le dos musclé mais je risque de fatiguer quand même   :rateau:




entraine -toi .......avec tes armoires !!


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Non, je crois que je vais me DEmarier





Si tu veux Jo de Liege serait interessé par ta cremière


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> gregg c'est pas à toi d'en parler hein ... on se comprend alors ... s'il te plait ...





De l'humour


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> entraine -toi .......avec tes armoires !!


 je laisse ça à mon papa


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Désolé je grimpe pas au arbre mais fraswa sait bien le faire


 Occupe toi de ce qui te regarde


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé  On les met à quel prix ?




bonne question....on va faire un sondage ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Occupe toi de ce qui te regarde


tu crois que quelqu'un le regarde ?


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

Ma : au début on le croit
Ri : au début on le croit
âge : Y'a plus rien à faire


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Occupe toi de ce qui te regarde





Tu es jalouse que l'on t'es pas proposé ce poste ?


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:


 oh un poisson


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

ouhouh franswa elle est jalouse :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu en sais quelque chose ?




tu etait où pendant les cours de science et bio ??????


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu crois que quelqu'un le regarde ?


 héhéhé  là, tu vois j'ai faillis m'étouffer de rire


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça existe la retraite du mariage ?




tu appelles comment toi un divorce ?


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu es jalouse que l'on t'es pas proposé ce poste ?




Jalouse...va !


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouhouh franswa elle est jalouse :love:


 même pas vrai d'abord :rose:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu etait où pendant les cours de science et bio ??????


oh j'étais là ... très là ... mais je vois pas le rapport


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Désolé je grimpe pas au arbre mais fraswa sait bien le faire




franswa je l'ai reservé pour autre chose ......


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)




----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu appelles comment toi un divorce ?





OUF !!!


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> franswa je l'ai reservé pour autre chose ......


 Je veux savoir pour quoi ? :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh j'étais là ... très là ... mais je vois pas le rapport


 Ton avatar est un papillon


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh j'étais là ... très là ... mais je vois pas le rapport




mais is, mais si....le cronosomes et tutti quanti


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu appelles comment toi un divorce ?


 je savais pas...  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je veux savoir pour quoi ? :love:




la curiosité c'est un vilain defaut


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ton avatar est un papillon



Pour un futur ex-marié.....une fille qui papillone....


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais is, mais si....le cronosomes et tutti quanti


 Alors j'ai le droit à quoi ? :rose:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Pour un futur ex-marié.....une fille qui papillone....


ça veut dire quoi ? ...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la curiosité c'est un vilain defaut


 La curiosité est bien loin d'être un défaut !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je savais pas...  :rose:




attends, j'ai deja pris 1 retraite , la seconde c'est pas encore a l'ordre du jour


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais si.cronosomes



Non ! on dit croque les hommes


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

Bonne nuit


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire quoi ? ...



Rien, pourquoi ? 
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai le droit à quoi ? :rose:





a un gros et beau sachet de cacaouettes que tu vas distribuer aux singes !!!


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> attends, j'ai deja pris 1 retraite , la seconde c'est pas encore a l'ordre du jour


 Ah ouf  J'ai cru que j'avais encore fait le MQG 

MQG = Mec Qui Gaffe :rose:


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu sais quoi ??? je te souhaite de gagner au loto demain soir
> pas trop , juste 2/3000 euros pour te payer un demenagement    :love:


Tant qu'à gagner au loto... autant gagner la totale !


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a un gros et beau sachet de cacaouettes que tu vas distribuer aux singes !!!


 héhéhé  c'est mieux que rien   :love:


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cacaouettes


 je te plumerai....


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit


 Tu vas te coucher  :rose: Bonne nuit


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaa bon ???????
> 
> lui aussi c'est mis avec webo a donner des leçon d'anglias ?????


J'ai suivi les deux première leçons, mais j'ai pas encore eu la troisième, il était pas en forme
faut traduire quoi ?


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> je te plumerai....



...alouette


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> OUF !!!





je ne connaissais pas cette definition pour le divorce  !!!


----------



## Macounette (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaa bon ???????
> 
> lui aussi c'est mis avec webo a donner des leçon d'anglias ?????


mais noooon  t'as pas vu qu'il avait (essayé de) traduire les posts en anglais de maiwen ? et qu'il s'était pris un volcan junior dans la tronche    - enfin c'est ce que je pensais - mais en fait ils filent le parfait amour.


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

un de plus


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouf  J'ai cru que j'avais encore fait le MQG
> 
> MQG = Mec Qui Gaffe :rose:




t'inquiete , mes divorces ne sont pas des gaffes, plutot des guerres     




et puis , un divorce c'est tres liberateur


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ...........



Heïdi..t'es là ??


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> mais noooon  t'as pas vu qu'il avait (essayé de) traduire les posts en anglais de maiwen ? et qu'il s'était pris un volcan junior dans la tronche    - enfin c'est ce que je pensais - mais en fait ils filent le parfait amour.


Si Amok voit ça...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'à gagner au loto... autant gagner la totale !





il ne faut pas etre trop gormand dans la vie !!


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete , mes divorces ne sont pas des gaffes, plutot des guerres
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 D'accord 

Mais je compte pas me marier... Comme ça pas de problème de divorce


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il ne faut pas etre trop gormand dans la vie !!


non, c'est sur, mais 2/3000 comme tu proposais seraient déjà un bon début !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'ai suivi les deux première leçons, mais j'ai pas encore eu la troisième, il était pas en forme
> faut traduire quoi ?




un achat via internet avec des americains.....mais merci   ma macounette
a deja commencé le travail ( la commande) , donc je la laisse terminer


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il ne faut pas etre trop gormand dans la vie !!


 Pas être curieux et pas être trop gourmand ??? Mais elle doit pas être drole ta vie  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> mais noooon  t'as pas vu qu'il avait (essayé de) traduire les posts en anglais de maiwen ? et qu'il s'était pris un volcan junior dans la tronche    - enfin c'est ce que je pensais - mais en fait ils filent le parfait amour.





zuttttttttt alor !!!!!!!!!!      

j'ai loupé les fiançailles?


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il ne faut pas etre trop gormand dans la vie !!


Ben moi je suis gourmand...  de beaucoup de choses ... pas seulement de nourriture.  
Tu es de retour ma belle ? On va pouvoir se la faire cette partie alors.
En plus vu qu'il fait chaud, tu ne dois pas être très habillée.  :love:


----------



## Macounette (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Heïdi..t'es là ??


jaaa ?  :love:


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> D'accord
> 
> Mais je compte pas me marier...


M a  i   s..... le mariage te tombera dessus sans que tu t'y attendes.....
 :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je suis gourmand...  de beaucoup de choses ... pas seulement de nourriture.
> Tu es de retour ma belle ? On va pouvoir se la faire cette partie alors.
> En plus vu qu'il fait chaud, tu ne dois pas être très habillée.  :love:


 T'aurais pas une idée de cocktail qu'on se rafraichisse un peu ? :love:


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Bien plus que tu le crois, j'ai pu le voir sur la camera de Taho!  :love:


Heu, Franswa, la vidéo que tu penses avoir piraté sur mon Mac, ce n'est pas Maiwen... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pas être curieux et pas être trop gourmand ??? Mais elle doit pas être drole ta vie  :rose:





fais ce que je te dis, 
fais pas ce que je fais


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> jaaa ?  :love:



shoën ! liebe.... 

ps :  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je suis gourmand...  de beaucoup de choses ... pas seulement de nourriture.
> Tu es de retour ma belle ? On va pouvoir se la faire cette partie alors.
> En plus vu qu'il fait chaud, tu ne dois pas être très habillée.  :love:




bien vu mais la........on peut pas commmencer 
ou sinon faire la partie a l'inverse


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> M a  i   s..... le mariage te tombera dessus sans que tu t'y attendes.....
> :mouais:


 on verra    Si c'est le cas je te redirais


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Avec vos conneries j'ai envie d'une Foster


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> M a  i   s..... le mariage te tombera dessus sans que tu t'y attendes.....
> :mouais:





oiseau de mauvais augure !!!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Heu, Franswa, la vidéo que tu penses avoir piraté sur mon Mac, ce n'est pas Maiwen... :mouais:


 C'était qui alors ?   :love:


----------



## katelijn (28 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde!  
Quelque chose d'intéressant depuis 12 pages?  
N'hésitez pas a me faire un résumé


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> zuttttttttt alor !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> j'ai loupé les fiançailles?


Heu... :mouais: moi aussi alors ? 

On a fait vite, non ?  :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fais ce que je te dis,
> fais pas ce que je fais


 Ça veut dire que c'est pas réellement comme ça alors ?


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas une idée de cocktail qu'on se rafraichisse un peu ? :love:


Un soleil rouge ...
- 1/3 Vodka 
- 1/3 biter 
- 1/3 jus de citron-vert 
Tu sers çà très frais.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

il y en a qui sont venu 
 mon beau poisson rouge  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

et il en a qui va faire dodo
 bonne nuit papillon  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'était qui alors ?   :love:


Laquelle ?  Si c'est la vidéo à laquelle je pense, elles sont plusieurs !


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde!
> Quelque chose d'intéressant depuis 12 pages?
> N'hésitez pas a me faire un résumé


 beaucoup de choses mélangées...


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et il en a qui va faire dodo
> bonne nuit papillon  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Même pas eu le temps de lui dire bonne nuit


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle ?  Si c'est la vidéo à laquelle je pense, elles sont plusieurs !


 :love: ouais mais j'ai vu que le début...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde!
> Quelque chose d'intéressant depuis 12 pages?
> N'hésitez pas a me faire un résumé




les 2 dernieres pages je crois que sont plutot amusantes, le reste est a voir


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oiseau de mauvais augure !!!!!!!!



ça me fait penser à Asterix.... "engagez-vous" qu'ils disaient...."rengagez-vous" qu'ils disaient


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde!
> Quelque chose d'intéressant depuis 12 pages?
> N'hésitez pas a me faire un résumé


Intéressant n'aurais pas été le mot que j'aurais utilisé !...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si Amok voit ça...





viiiiiiiiiiiiiite !!!!!!!!!!!!!     

ferme les volets et baisse la lumiere


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Un soleil rouge ...
> - 1/3 Vodka
> - 1/3 biter
> - 1/3 jus de citron-vert
> Tu sers çà très frais.


 Trop bon  :love: Faudra que tu me fasses une liste  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien vu mais la........on peut pas commmencer
> ou sinon faire la partie a l'inverse


Cà n'est pas grave, on passe directement aux gages. :love: :love: :love:

A part çà, pour le cocktail, et pour ceux qui n'aiemrais pas l'alcool, je propose un Bloody Afternoon.
- le jus de 2 pamplemousses roses  
- 40 cc de sirop de Grenadine 
- 1/2 citron jaune 
- quelques glaçons
Mélanger au shaker (sauf grenadine). Ajouter la grenadine ensuite en versant doucement dans le verre incliné.


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :love: ouais mais j'ai vu que le début...


Alors elles ne sont que deux à ce moment là... Donc la blonde o la brune ?


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde!
> Quelque chose d'intéressant depuis 12 pages?



M o i ...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :love: ouais mais j'ai vu que le début...




moi meme pas cela   

au fait , le debut de koi?
parce que la j'ai perdu pied


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant n'aurais pas été le mot que j'aurais utilisé !...


  T'aurais dit quel mot ?


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> viiiiiiiiiiiiiite !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ferme les volets et baisse la lumiere


De toute façon, il le saura...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Alors elles ne sont que deux à ce moment là... Donc la blonde o la brune ?


 Je crois que c'était la brune


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais dit quel mot ?


intense et décousu

En fait si, dans un sens, j'ai trouvé ça intéressant... !


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi meme pas cela
> 
> au fait , le debut de koi?
> parce que la j'ai perdu pied


 Je parle du début de la vidéo que j'ai piraté sur l'ordi de Taho!


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> intense et décousu
> 
> En fait si, dans un sens, j'ai trouvé ça intéressant... !


 Ici rien est cousu :love:


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> ...........



Katel..... veut dire le carrelage en Suisse.....

J'ai dit ça, mais j'ai rien dit


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, il le saura...




ben oui patate !!!!!!!!!      

tu as cité son nom , 
une petite recherche et  il va lire tout le topic qui contient son pseudo !!!!   :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cà n'est pas grave, on passe directement aux gages. :love: :love: :love:
> 
> A part çà, pour le cocktail, et pour ceux qui n'aiemrais pas l'alcool, je propose un Bloody Afternoon.
> - le jus de 2 pamplemousses roses
> ...


 Et tous les barmans connaissent autant de cocktail que toi ? Parce que ceux que j'ai vu samedi soir, c'était pitoyable


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'était la brune



Ça c'était Brenda... Et pour info, je ne suis pas sur cette vidéo, elle n'est pas de moi... A gauche tu verras Gunter et à droite Désiré... 

Les enfants sont tous couchés ?


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben oui patate !!!!!!!!!
> 
> tu as cité son nom ,
> une petite recherche et  il va lire tout le topic qui contient son pseudo !!!!   :rateau:


 On en a plus pour longtemps alors...


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Je repasserai +++


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juin 2005)

Alors Robertav, on la commence cette partie ?
Faut qu'on se dépêche, Géraldine est au restau avec ses copines, je sais pas quand elle rentre. 

Bon personne voulait de mon cocktail sans alcool ?


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'était Brenda... Et pour info, je ne suis pas sur cette vidéo, elle n'est pas de moi... A gauche tu verras Gunter et à droite Désiré...
> 
> Les enfants sont tous couchés ?


 C'est toi qui filmais ?


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je parle du début de la vidéo que j'ai piraté sur l'ordi de Taho!


Tu es tombé dans un piège mon grand !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'était Brenda... Et pour info, je ne suis pas sur cette vidéo, elle n'est pas de moi... A gauche tu verras Gunter et à droite Désiré...
> 
> Les enfants sont tous couchés ?




pas encore mon cher papa mais cela sera pas sans tarder

demain matin j'ai un entretien a 8h30      


quelle idée de convoque les gents de si bonne heure  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Alors Robertav, on la commence cette partie ?
> Faut qu'on se dépêche, Géraldine est au restau avec ses copines, je sais pas quand elle rentre.
> 
> Bon personne voulait de mon cocktail sans alcool ?


 Si moi je veux les deux :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu es tombé dans un piège mon grand !


 J'aime les pièges :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas encore mon cher papa mais cela sera pas sans tarder
> 
> demain matin j'ai un entretien a 8h30
> 
> ...


 Comme ça il fera peut être plus frais...


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'était la brune



Ha ! j'croyais que tétais la blonde..
 :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui filmais ?


non, je n'y suis pour rien... Par contre, il me semble avoir vu passer l'Amok avec Olga à droite...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Alors Robertav, on la commence cette partie ?
> Faut qu'on se dépêche, Géraldine est au restau avec ses copines, je sais pas quand elle rentre.
> 
> Bon personne voulait de mon cocktail sans alcool ?




je veux bien le cocktail, surtout pas d'alcool
(je te conseille de lire ce que j'ai posté vers 11h ce matin     )

pour la partie on remet cela a la prochaine sortie de geraldine
(al pooooovre, elle sait au moins   )
parce que là je sens que mes malaises sont en train de m'attaquer a nouveau


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

Bon...   rien à faire... surflouder un floude....c'est impossible   

J'm'en vais


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Et tous les barmans connaissent autant de cocktail que toi ? Parce que ceux que j'ai vu samedi soir, c'était pitoyable


J'ai fréquenté un véritable barman champion du monde, il y a bien longtemps (1984) au Carré à Dijon. Il m'a donné le gôut des cocktails. 
Et j'en ai appris quelques uns ... mais ceux que je te cite sont ceux que je connais ! Forcément. 
Je dois en connaitre 30-40 en tout. Lui en connaissait prêt de 2000 ... tu vois je suis un nain !


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Ha ! j'croyais que tétais la blonde..
> :mouais:  :mouais:


 Je suis toujours la blonde http://doofy1.free.fr/destines.pdf


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fréquenté un véritable barman champion du monde, il y a bien longtemps (1984) au Carré à Dijon. Il m'a donné le gôut des cocktails.
> Et j'en ai appris quelques uns ... mais ceux que je te cite sont ceux que je connais ! Forcément.
> Je dois en connaitre 30-40 en tout. Lui en connaissait prêt de 2000 ... tu vois je suis un nain !


 Ouais mais 30 - 40 c'est déjà énorme  J'aimerais trop en connaître aussi, j'essaie de retenir ceux que tu donnes au fur et à mesure  merci


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours la blonde http://doofy1.free.fr/destines.pdf



'tain euh...crotte.. 18 MO....


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Bon...   rien à faire... surflouder un floude....c'est impossible
> 
> J'm'en vais


 Bonne nuit Xman


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> 'tain euh...crotte.. 18 MO....


 Tu as pas l'adsl ?


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien le cocktail, surtout pas d'alcool
> (je te conseille de lire ce que j'ai posté vers 11h ce matin     )
> 
> pour la partie on remet cela a la prochaine sortie de geraldine
> ...


 Envoyez le ventilateur géant !!! :love:


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu as pas l'adsl ?



Non ! un ptit cerveau (DD)


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

18 Mo le PDF ?


----------



## Xman (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu as pas l'adsl ?



un byte / an  Pffffffffff


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Envoyez le ventilateur géant !!! :love:




ce n'est plus la peine, ce dons viens de "tomber" du ciel:

sa "pete" a en plus finir      


ben , je l'avoue, j'ai tres tres tre peur des orages  :rose:


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours la blonde http://doofy1.free.fr/destines.pdf


Excellent ton truc !


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juin 2005)

Dis donc ma petite Roberta ... Tu bois pas, mais t'étais bourrée, si je comprends bien.  
Et tu danses sur les tables quand tu as bu ?
C'est juste pour savoir quel mélange je dois te préparer ?  :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Excellent ton truc !


 Merci  On s'est bien marré :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc ma petite Roberta ... Tu bois pas, mais t'étais bourrée, si je comprends bien.
> Et tu danses sur les tables quand tu as bu ?
> C'est juste pour savoir quel mélange je dois te préparer ?  :love:




surtout pas de limonade !!!!      



*je vai vous laisser, bonne nuit a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *




ps: malgré la chaler je vais me cacher au fond de la couette
les eclairs sont dementiels


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surtout pas de limonade !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bonne nuit  

Et si tu as trop peur... On est là :love:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surtout pas de limonade !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bonne chance pour demain   
Bonne nuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit  :love:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fréquenté un véritable barman champion du monde, il y a bien longtemps (1984) au Carré à Dijon. Il m'a donné le gôut des cocktails.
> Et j'en ai appris quelques uns ... mais ceux que je te cite sont ceux que je connais ! Forcément.
> Je dois en connaitre 30-40 en tout. Lui en connaissait prêt de 2000 ... tu vois je suis un nain !





je veux en  connaitre un qui tue


----------



## Macounette (28 Juin 2005)

bonne nuit my dear princess.  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Oh macounette c rare de te voir ici


----------



## Macounette (28 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Bon...   rien à faire... surflouder un floude....c'est impossible
> 
> J'm'en vais


T'inquiète, avec deux coups de téléphone entre deux posts, j'ai complètement perdu le fil du flood.  on est deux 

_gute Nacht, mein lieber Xman :love:  _


----------



## mado (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Merci  On s'est bien marré :love:



Tu devrais le poster dans le fil de Patoch sur les feuilletons.


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Bon, je vais me coucher moi aussi !
(et private pour Madonna : on va y songer, mais ils sont déjà entamés... On aura autre chose de plus important à fêter un de ces jours je pense...)


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

J'ai juste peur des 20 pages à lire demain en touillant mon café !


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> je veux en  connaitre un qui tue


Quel genre ? Fort ?  Frais ?  Explosif ? Compliqué ?


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juin 2005)

Bon, personne réponds ... vais me coucher alors. Bonne nuit !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh je vois ( Tarzan© ) ... tu me cherches ? c'est à moi k'tu parles ? à moi ... ? ( ...© )
> 
> tout cela me plonge dans la perprexité ( Tarzan© ) ...



Moi Jane toi tarzan ... Ou l'inverse alors !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon, personne réponds ... vais me coucher alors. Bonne nuit !



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## katelijn (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'ai juste peur des 20 pages à lire demain en touillant mon café !


Franchement, il me manque les 20 dernières pages, ça sera peut-être pour demain!


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais le poster dans le fil de Patoch sur les feuilletons.


 Je vais essayer de le trouver


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, il me manque les 20 dernières pages, ça sera peut-être pour demain!



Ah non pas encore !!! Tu lis pas mais tu restes !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer de le trouver



Ca doit pas être difficile !


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit pas être difficile !


 Ça y est c'est fait  :love: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3258126#post3258126


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est c'est fait  :love: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3258126#post3258126



Tu vois que tu peux quand tu veux !


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Tu pars ou tu viens diablo ?


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois que tu peux quand tu veux !


 J'avais pas chercher


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>


 Il fait juste  Diablo


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas chercher



Ben il fallait !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il fait juste  Diablo



Oui mais je veux un but une raison à son geste !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais je veux un but une raison à son geste !



faut pas me laisser comme du linge sur une corde ... Je veux une explication !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> faut pas me laisser comme du linge sur une corde ... Je veux une explication !!!!



Et le plus vite possible !


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben il fallait !


 C'est con mais là tu postes tout seul


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et le plus vite possible !


 Mais tu vas l'avoir... Enfin j'espère


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est con mais là tu postes tout seul



Non j'crois pas non ....


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu vas l'avoir... Enfin j'espère



J'attends toujours !


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non j'crois pas non ....


 Bon d'accord, on est deux


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'attends toujours !


 moi aussi d'ailleurs


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord, on est deux



Je suis plus que deux moi !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi d'ailleurs



Idem ...


----------



## kathy h (29 Juin 2005)

un petit coucou en passant


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> un petit coucou en passant


  kathy :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> un petit coucou en passant



Bonsoir à toi !  :love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je suis plus que deux moi !


 Ouais, c'est vrai que y a du monde sur une montagne


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toi !  :love: :love:


 Bonsoir Stargazer


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Stargazer



Bonsoir franswa !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est vrai que y a du monde sur une montagne



Dans ma tête aussi !


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir franswa !


 Je tenais à te dire que...


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dans ma tête aussi !


 T'as des poux ?


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je tenais à te dire que...


 tu allais pouvoir me dépasser dans pas longtemps...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as des poux ?



J'ai dit dans pas sur ...


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tu allais pouvoir me dépasser dans pas longtemps...


 Pourquoi ? Tu le sais surement déjà...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tu allais pouvoir me dépasser dans pas longtemps...



Oui et dans la foulée je me fais teo !


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit dans pas sur ...


 Ouais mais une tête physiquement ne peut pas contenir de gens... A moins que tu es la grosse tête


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Tu le sais surement déjà...



Pas la peine de retarder l'échéance !


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui et dans la foulée je me fais teo !


 Il est à combien teo ? Juste pour savoir si je le fais ce soir aussi ou pas


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais une tête physiquement ne peut pas contenir de gens... A moins que tu es la grosse tête



Et la folie tu connais ? Tout est possible avec elle


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine de retarder l'échéance !


 Mais si j'ai envie


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et la folie tu connais ? Tout est possible avec elle


 Toi folle ? n'importe quoi...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il est à combien teo ? Juste pour savoir si je le fais ce soir aussi ou pas



Je sais pas ... Mais pas loin il me semble ... Enfin pour moi !


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Tu le sais surement déjà...


 C'est que je vais pas tarder à aller me coucher à cause de mon dernier jour de stage demain :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Toi folle ? n'importe quoi...



On dit même que je suis diabolique !


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas ... Mais pas loin il me semble ... Enfin pour moi !


 Je suis devant toi  Donc pour moi aussi


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est que je vais pas tarder à aller me coucher à cause de mon dernier jour de stage demain :love:



Comment tu quittes le navire, pfffffff


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On dit même que je suis diabolique !


 Tu connais mon pote lulu alors ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis devant toi  Donc pour moi aussi



Et tu finiras derrière !


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu quittes le navire, pfffffff


 Je suis pas encore tomber à l'eau


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juin 2005)




----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et tu finiras derrière !


 Comme d'hab


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


  joel :love:


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2005)

Bonne nuit les petits. :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Bon, sur ce, je vais me coucher :sleep:

Bonne nuit 

Bonne continuation Stargazer


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Un bisous c possible ?    de ta part macounette  :love:


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit les petits. :sleep:


 Bonne nuit Macounette :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit les petits. :sleep:



Bonne nuit Macounette ! :love:


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit les petits. :sleep:





Bonne nuit pricesse


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sur ce, je vais me coucher :sleep:
> 
> Bonne nuit
> 
> Bonne continuation Stargazer



Bonne nuit à toi franswa 

on va essayer !


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Oh un Stargazer


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oh un Stargazer



Oh un Gregg


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh un Gregg





Ca va ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca va ?



Oui et toi ?


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui et toi ?





Ca rouuuuleeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh  :love:


----------



## bouilla (29 Juin 2005)

éh béh


----------



## bouilla (29 Juin 2005)

èh bèh


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> éh béh





Ca t'embouche un coin


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca rouuuuleeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh  :love:



Tu m'en vois raviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ! :love:


----------



## bouilla (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca t'embouche un coin



pas trop non


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'en vois raviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ! :love:






On dirait un ptit singe qui recopie tout ce que fait son maître


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> èh bèh



Comme je dis à mes moutons y a pas de béééééééééééééééééééééé !


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> pas trop non




Et oui , on change


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On dirait un ptit singe qui recopie tout ce que fait son maître



Oui on dirait ...


----------



## bouilla (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comme je dis à mes moutons y a pas de béééééééééééééééééééééé !



Tu parles a des moutons ?..
 :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui on dirait ...





C'est toi le singe que robertrav cherchait


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles a des moutons ?..
> :rateau:



T'as pas l'air de me connaître toi !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi le singe que robertrav cherchait



Demande-lui !


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas l'air de me connaître toi !





C un nouveau ici


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Demande-lui !






Envoie lui des coups de boules ca lui portera chance pour son rendez vous demain a 8h30


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

je vais me


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

coucher .....


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

je crois mais je suis pas sur ...


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Bonne nuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## grandcru (29 Juin 2005)

pardon je suis biein au bar des flodeurs


----------



## grandcru (29 Juin 2005)

grandcru a dit:
			
		

> pardon je suis biein au bar des flodeurs


ppppppppppp


----------



## grandcru (29 Juin 2005)

monologue  ,,,????


----------



## grandcru (29 Juin 2005)

on fait dodo


----------



## grandcru (29 Juin 2005)

finfin


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Envoie lui des coups de boules ca lui portera chance pour son rendez vous demain a 8h30



Bonne idée  ... Si la machine veut bien ... :rose:


----------



## NED (29 Juin 2005)

Elle voudra bien...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Elle voudra bien...



Je vais voir ...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Elle a voulu !!!


----------



## valoriel (29 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir les floodeurs 

Pas le sourire ce soir 

Soirées de mésaventures...

Pour commencer je me goure de CB, je prend celle de ma mère! Normal que le code ne soit pas le bon!! :mouais: :hein: :hein:

Bon passons, ce n'est qu'une CB! J'irais tirer du liquide et je lui préterais la mienne en attendant 

Suite de la soirée, je quitte mes potes et je file à l'arrêt de bus pour choper un noctambus (bus de nuit à Paris, ndlr). Et là, trois racaille qui me tombe dessus et qui me demande mon portable pour passer un coup de fil 

:mouais: :mouais:

Ben voyons et en garantie, il me laisse les leur? 

Résultat, je me tire en courant et les mecs (en plein milieux de Paris quand même, st-germain) commencent à me courser...

Heureusement, je cours vite :love:

Mais là, plus envie de prendre le bus. Donc station de taxi, les trois zozos derrière moi, j'embrouille le chauffeur (j'avais pas un rond en poche) pour qu'il me dépose chez moi et qu'il accepte que je monte chercher de l'argent.

Heureusement il a accepté mais bon, 11¤ de ma poche à cause de trois ********!!


----------



## valoriel (29 Juin 2005)

Désolé si je me répéte (oui, j'ai posté la même chose chez les user's de la nuit ) mais sérieusement, une soirée comme ça, j'ai les boules 

Rien à foutre de la CB, mais se faire agréssé comme ça, dans la rue! Ca fout un coup au moral


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Je comprends que ça puisse foutre les boules, mais l'essentiel est que t'aies rien eu de grave !


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

j'ai toujours dis que la vile, c'etait la jungle....on est bien a la campagne....  
content d'aprendre que ça va...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Mosieur Le Gognol...



			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche c'est dingue ça, 10 jours d'absence et personne ne s'inquiète sur mon sort... C'est vraiment plus ce que c'était ici...
> 
> '+



ben, si, j'ai demandé de tes nouvelles....mais pas dans le fil de la nuitmais ici pour eviter le flood dans ce fil.......je croyais meme que tu ne venais plus a cause de ça....

content de voir que tu es de retour....


ps: et le pire c'est que tu ne liras pas ce post...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

bon, la derniere de la soirée et au lit..... :sleep:


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde, moi je viens de commencer ma journée...


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comme je dis à mes moutons y a pas de béééééééééééééééééééééé !


Pauv' bêtes

J'ai un copain légionnaire qui disait « y'a pas de Méééééééééé »

Et Guillaume Gete disait plutôt, « Y'a Padmé »


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2005)

aujourd'hui, je suis officiellement sdf jusqu'à demain midi :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (29 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui, je suis officiellement sdf jusqu'à demain midi :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:




 Tout c'est bien passé, alors


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tout c'est bien passé, alors



Sans problème. Arrivé à la bourre exprès pour ne pas avoir à dire bonjour. Et départ dès le dernier mot du notaire pour ne pas avoir à dire au revoir. Entretemps, j'ai évité tout contact et tout regard... Super quoi...
 :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui, je suis officiellement sdf jusqu'à demain midi :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:




*Je compatis avec mon camarade démuni*
je suis actuellement et depuis hier soir SBF (sans bière au frigo), ce qui, par ces chaleurs n'est pas une mince affaire

 :rateau:


----------



## madlen (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je compatis avec mon camarade démuni*
> je suis actuellement et depuis hier soir SBF (sans bière au frigo), ce qui, par ces chaleurs n'est pas une mince affaire
> 
> :rateau:



Rooo bin ça c'est pas très "pro"...   
Moi aussi j'ai fais une petite razia dans mes 1664 hier soir, 
mais il me reste du rosé   :love: 

Bonne journée sobre


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée sobre




*Ce n'est guère courtois*
que de souhaiter de pareilles choses à mon foie


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2005)

il me reste une bonne bouteille de loupiac de 89 dans le frigo de mon apprt de transit. je pense que ce soir elle est morte... :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2005)

Quelle fin tragique


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde 
Je m'attendais à 20 pages de délire, y'en avait qu'une...  la canicule demande son tribut


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Désolé si je me répéte (oui, j'ai posté la même chose chez les user's de la nuit ) mais sérieusement, une soirée comme ça, j'ai les boules
> 
> Rien à foutre de la CB, mais se faire agréssé comme ça, dans la rue! Ca fout un coup au moral


ooooh  pov ti nounou ... 

ben fallait pas sortir à une heure pareille aussi !!!! naméo


----------



## Xman (29 Juin 2005)

Un grand   à toutes et tous

...un petit 20 ° ce matin sur la côte d'Opale.....c'est bientôt l'automne


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Bonjour a toutes et tous , je viens de me reveiller que c dur de dormir jusqu'a 11h30 j'vous jure  . Si tout va mieux valoriel c l'essentiel


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pauv' bêtes
> 
> J'ai un copain légionnaire qui disait « y'a pas de Méééééééééé »
> 
> Et Guillaume Gete disait plutôt, « Y'a Padmé »




Et l'homme de l'Atlantide disait "Y'a palmé"


----------



## bouilla (29 Juin 2005)

Fallait leur dire Valoriel que tu pouvais leur donner des coups de boules ! 

Bon d'accord tu boules qu'a 2...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

cor


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

tout le monde,bouilla & co


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Fallait leur dire Valoriel que tu pouvais leur donner des coups de boules !
> 
> Bon d'accord tu boules qu'a 2...


il en serait capable  

" oui sur la machine à carte bleue y'a une touche verte avec marqué Val alors à chaque fois j'me boule vert"


----------



## bouilla (29 Juin 2005)

Slup Charlie   

..et hello Cor


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

bienvenue à la réunion quotidienne des comiques anonymes!


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

tout le monde ! 
bon appetit a tous ceux qui mangent, comme moi...:love:


----------



## bouilla (29 Juin 2005)

Bon bah du coup Salut Maiwen aussi !


----------



## bouilla (29 Juin 2005)

Tain ils sont fatigants a arriver tous en meme temps  :hein:


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah du coup Salut Maiwen aussi !


d'experience,maiewen elle répond jamais quand on lui dit bonjour, sauf si c'est un modo.


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah du coup Salut Maiwen aussi !


salut bouilla 

edit : j'avais même pas vu le post de derennes ... raté


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Tain ils sont fatigants a arriver tous en meme temps :hein:


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

oué..beuréfe...


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> d'experience,maiewen elle répond jamais quand on lui dit bonjour, sauf si c'est un modo.


 
a toi non mais apparement aux autres oui  

 maiwen


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

> Citation:
> Posté par Le Gognol
> N'empêche c'est dingue ça, 10 jours d'absence et personne ne s'inquiète sur mon sort... C'est vraiment plus ce que c'était ici...
> 
> '+



je m'inquiétais [_Edit: oops, oubli]_pas, tu avais l'air si bien accompagné quand j'ai eu l'honneur et l'avantage de faire ta connaissance l'autre soir


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

universe... 

hey mossieurPierre  c'est vrai de vrai en plus ce que j'ai dit, il m'a vraiment sorti ça Valo


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> a toi non mais apparement aux autres oui


vas savoir!...c'est bizarre les filles.IL faut un balzac pour les comprendre.c'est tout en taquinerie, en ruses charmeuses et autres maléfices de meme tonneau.


----------



## bouilla (29 Juin 2005)

Il nous fait un coup de déprime le gognol ?

Charlub, je crois que c'est lui, s'en est soucié il y a qq jours si ça peut te rassurer


----------



## bouilla (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> universe...
> 
> hey mossieurPierre  c'est vrai de vrai en plus ce que j'ai dit, il m'a vraiment sorti ça Valo




Naaaannnnn, quel pervers celui la


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

il est ou le sonnyboy? y poste plus dans l'bar?


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)




----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

Honte a ceux la qui gaspillent un post juste pour faire un ..smilley!


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> il est ou le sonnyboy? y poste plus dans l'bar?



Même réponse qu'à toute demande de localisation...


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Honte a ceux la qui gaspillent un post juste pour faire un ..smilley!


 
C'est pas plus honteux que de parler pour ne rien dire...


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Honte a ceux la qui gaspillent un post juste pour faire un ..smilley!



C'est le principe du spost des floodeurs


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> il est ou le sonnyboy? y poste plus dans l'bar?



Je crois qu'il avait rendez-vous chez son gastroantérologue...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il avait rendez-vous chez son gastroantérologue...



Oui, il faisait des prêches foireux...


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il avait rendez-vous chez son gastroantérologue...



tu veux dire..son bide-ologue..


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il faisait des prêches foireux...



Du coup, il n'était plus vraiment en odeur de Sainteté auprès de sa hiérarchie...


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

Maiwen je suis en train d'acheter les places j'en prend une ou deux ?


----------



## bouilla (29 Juin 2005)

Prends-en 3, on sait jamais


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est le principe du spost des floodeurs


Moi j'suis contre les smileys.J'trouve ca pathétique cette maniere de s'exprimer avec des imitations de soleil...c'est la mort des mots...l'effondrement du sens du monde..la rupture des équilibres humains les plus rudimentaires et aussi les plus essentiels.
T'as déja essayé d'écrire un poeme, une lettre d'amour à ta douce avec des smileys?
essaie!..
laule.
bon ,j'vais créer une assoce...


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Honte a ceux la qui gaspillent un post juste pour faire un ..smilley!


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Prends-en 3, on sait jamais


 
pourquoi ? tu t'invite aussi ?   eh ben ca va les gens..tranquilles...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Bonjour !!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bon ,j'vais créer une assoce...


   :rateau:  :hein:   D) 
(traduction= salut derennes je pense pas que tu auras beaucoup de succes, ne t'enerve pas (lol))
Tu trouve que c'est mieu avec des lol et des mdr?


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'suis contre les smileys.J'trouve ca pathétique cette maniere de s'exprimer avec des imitations de soleil...c'est la mort des mots...l'effondrement du sens du monde..la rupture des équilibres humains les plus rudimentaires et aussi les plus essentiels.
> T'as déja essayé d'écrire un poeme, une lettre d'amour à ta douce avec des smileys?
> essaie!..
> laule.
> bon ,j'vais créer une assoce...


 
:affraid: :affraid:


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ? tu t'invite aussi ?   eh ben ca va les gens..tranquilles...


maiewen tu l'invites a quoi? la connaissant un peu, ici et sur msn, elle va pas venir.elle aime pas les mecs comme nous, un peu glandeurs, un peu floodeurs.


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :hein:  D)
> (traduction= salut derennes je pense pas que tu auras beaucoup de succes, ne t'enerve pas (lol))
> Tu trouve que c'est mieu avec des lol et des mdr?


 
toi je suis sûr que pour maitriser comme ca t'as du faire smiley deuxieme langue nan ?


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> laule.



Je suis pas loin de considérer ça comme un smiley...  euh pardon : lol

[eh, dites !] Grillé par diablo  :rateau:  [/]


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:  :hein:   D)
> (traduction= salut derennes je pense pas que tu auras beaucoup de succes, ne t'enerve pas (lol))
> Tu trouve que c'est mieu avec des lol et des mdr?



y'a pas un smiley 'fuck' lol?


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas loin de considérer ça comme un smiley...  euh pardon : lol



t'as vu des smileys toi sur les parois des grottes de lascaux?


----------



## bouilla (29 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ? tu t'invite aussi ?   eh ben ca va les gens..tranquilles...




Bah non, j'attendais que le fasses, merci  !!   

Tu viens toi ?


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'suis contre les smileys...
> T'as déja essayé d'écrire un poeme, une lettre d'amour à ta douce avec des smileys?


Moi ma copine je lui dis les yeux dans les yeux :love: Oui... bon, encore faut-il déjà avoir une copine   

Si t'en avais une tu le saurais...


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'as vu des smileys toi sur les parois des grottes de lascaux?



J'ai pas vu Laule non plus


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> maiewen tu l'invites a quoi? la connaissant un peu, ici et sur msn, elle va pas venir.elle aime pas les mecs comme nous, un peu glandeurs, un peu floodeurs.


 
A voir un mec que tu n'apprecie pas a sa juste valeur... 
Si elle veut venir elle vient, si elle ne veut pas elle ne vient pas. moi en tout cas j'y vais...héhé...


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> toi je suis sûr que pour maitriser comme ca t'as du faire smiley deuxieme langue nan ?


Smilley LV1 et SMS LV2, j'ai largué le SMS LV2 quand j'ai vu derennes arriver en cours :love:


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Moi ma copine je lui dis les yeux dans les yeux


Ah ? Ca pique pas un peu ? Remarque avec ma grosse... dans son petit ... elle a aussi les yeux qui lui piquent, la mienne


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Et pendant ce temps là il devrait ramer mais loin, mais loin ...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Ca pique pas un peu ? Remarque avec ma grosse... dans son petit ... elle a aussi les yeux qui lui piquent, la mienne



Sacré guytan !


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Moi ma copine je lui dis les yeux dans les yeux :love: Oui... bon, encore faut-il déjà avoir une copine
> Si t'en avais une tu le saurais...



Tu as raison ,j'ai pas UNE copine.


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Smilley LV1 et SMS LV2, j'ai largué le SMS LV2 quand j'ai vu derennes arriver en cours :love:


 
J me disais bien aussi... 
Mais sinon t'as bien fait de laisser tomber SMS LV2, y a pas d'avenir...


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'as vu des smileys toi sur les parois des grottes de lascaux?


Perso, je ne suis pas aller verifier mais il semble qu'il y ait des dessins, les smiley aussi, ce sont des dessins


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison ,j'ai pas UNE copine.


 
mais UN copain...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Ca pique pas un peu ? Remarque avec ma grosse bombe lacrymogène dans son petit nez elle a aussi les yeux qui lui piquent, la mienne



Couple Sado Maso ?


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> mais UN copain...[/QUOTE
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Couple Sado Maso ?



Nan, j'ai pas fait exprès, on était dans la voiture, et hoops, un coup malheureux


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Nan, j'ai pas fait exprès, on était dans la voiture, et hoops, un coup malheureux



Le coup du lapin en quelque sorte ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison ,j'ai pas UNE copine.


Tu t'es surement trompé, tu voulais écrire "J'ai PAS une copine"?


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le coup du lapin en quelque sorte ...


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> mais UN copain...



Et quand bien même ?


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Et quand bien même ?


 
C'est son choix


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Plus que 50 minutes...


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le coup du lapin en quelque sorte ...



On se connait en vrai ? Tu m'as l'air bien renseigné


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 50 minutes...



Oui c'est pas grand chose en effet ...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> On se connait en vrai ? Tu m'as l'air bien renseigné



J'ai des dossiers


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> universe...
> 
> hey mossieurPierre  c'est vrai de vrai en plus ce que j'ai dit, il m'a vraiment sorti ça Valo




Là il dépasse largement mes espérances


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des dossiers



Des dossiers sur ses ex ?  

:mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Des dossiers sur ses ex ?
> 
> :mouais:



J'ai pas assez de place chez moi pour ça !


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est pas grand chose en effet ...


 Tu m'as pas rattrapé cette nuit


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as pas rattrapé cette nuit



J'avais d'autres choses à faire ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

*Lutte acharnée*
entre la bergère et le surfeur


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as pas rattrapé cette nuit



Mais t'inquiète pas pour ça ... Ca viendra


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Lutte acharnée*
> entre la bergère et le surfeur



Non la victoire m'est déjà acquise ... :style: :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non la victoire m'est déjà acquise ... :style: :rateau:


 Pas encore


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'avais d'autres choses à faire ...


 Je sais tu me l'avais dit   J'ai eu de la chance, elle est pas connectée là ?


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2005)

Je viens d'apprendre que cinquante cartons de mon ancien bureau* vont être déposé, avec leur suei, sur la moquette toute neuve :affraid:

Bon ben j'vais à la cave 






*c'est là où on voit ceux qui suivent


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa & Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna blablabla


*Vous êtes mignons*
à vous crêper le chignon


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Lutte acharnée*
> entre la bergère et le surfeur


 Je pense que la bergère devrait pas tarder à prendre le devant... Il me reste plus que 13 minutes avant de partir bosser


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous êtes mignons*
> à vous crêper le chignon


 Merci


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'inquiète pas pour ça ... Ca viendra


 Je sais... Tu es aussi têtu que moi


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que la bergère devrait pas tarder à prendre le devant... Il me reste plus que 13 minutes avant de partir bosser



Dans 13 minutes je passe aux grandes manoeuvres (Et tu vois comme je suis gentil, je le ferai hors de ta vue  ) !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

voila me voili       

levée tres tot pour ne pas avoir une tete gonflé a mon entretien
là je suis plutot claqué , le 32° aident pas mal     


l'entretien ...... j'aura une reponse en fin semaine pour savoir
si je serai parmi celles que on presentera au directeur ..... 
lui fera son choix final  


sinon, il y a des bonne et mauvaises nouvelle:


bonne 
j'ai recu ma carte memoire de 1 go pour mon apn  :love:  :love: 


mauvaise 
je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai perdu mon bracelet que m'a offert mamancherie a noel  

le mois dernier je venais d'en perdre un'autre  :mouais:    :hein: 
depuis le debut d'année c'est le troisieme que je perds , ral bol  :mouais: 



parfois je me dis que qui me suis fait fortune !!!


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'apprendre que cinquante cartons de mon ancien bureau* vont être déposé, avec leur suei, sur la moquette toute neuve :affraid:
> 
> Bon ben j'vais à la cave
> 
> ...


 Bonne chance...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je sais... Tu es aussi têtu que moi



Plus ?


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dans 13 minutes je passe aux grandes manoeuvres (Et tu vois comme je suis gentil, je le ferai hors de ta vue  ) !


 Ouais je vois ça


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Plus ?


 Je sais pas


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila me voili
> 
> levée tres tot pour ne pas avoir une tete gonflé a mon entretien
> là je suis plutot claqué , le 32° aident pas mal
> ...



Bonjour Robertav !   :love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila me voili
> 
> levée tres tot pour ne pas avoir une tete gonflé a mon entretien
> là je suis plutot claqué , le 32° aident pas mal
> ...


 Je vais te suivre alors   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas



On dirait que oui !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais je vois ça



Non justement ...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je sais tu me l'avais dit   J'ai eu de la chance, elle est pas connectée là ?



Dommage pour toi, mais non !


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que oui !


     Ça va être dur pour elle


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parfois je me dis que qui me suis fait fortune !!!



*Robertav, mon amie*:love:
peux-tu m'envoyer ton adresse par MP ?


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non justement ...


 Mais si je te le dis !!!


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous êtes mignons*
> à vous crêper le chignon



Je trouve aussi !


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dommage pour toi, mais non !


 Ça se voit  Par contre, moi il me reste plus que 4 minutes


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça va être dur pour elle



Qui ? :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Robertav, mon amie*:love:
> peux-tu m'envoyer ton adresse par MP ?


 C'est pas ton amie  C'est la mienne


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça se voit  Par contre, moi il me reste plus que 4 minutes



Oui un seul être vous manque et on floode comme un goret !


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Qui ? :rateau:


 Une rousse


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ton amie  C'est la mienne



Et voilà ça se chamaille !


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui un seul être vous manque et on floode comme un goret !


 C'était donc pour ça !!!  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ton amie  C'est la mienne




*Franswa, mon ami* :love: 
tu sais, on pourra s'arranger sur le partage du butin


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Une rousse



Ah oui !!!


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Plus qu'une minute


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

voila le monde a l'envers : c'est la femme qui entretien l'homme  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 




ps: 
ne vous tués pas pour etre mon ami, a la vitesse que je perds (ou casse )
mes bijoux il en aura plus bientot


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Franswa, mon ami* :love:
> tu sais, on pourra s'arranger sur le partage du butin


 C'est d'accord alors


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as pas rattrapé cette nuit




c'est sur j'aurai pas le temps de flooder assez aujourd'hui pour me maintenir en course...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'était donc pour ça !!!  :love:



Entre autre ... J'ai aussi envie de rattraper teo !


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

Ça y est il est l'heure  

Bonne continuation  

A plus tard dans le car


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Plus qu'une minute



Plus qu'une minute !


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Plus qu'une minute




J'ai pas tout suivi là...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est il est l'heure
> 
> Bonne continuation
> 
> A plus tard dans le car



Bye !


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila me voili


coucou ma belle. :love:
bien reçu ton mail, tu as une réponse. 
bon courage pour ton entretien  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas tout suivi là...



Il part ...


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Ouf... un qui devra attendre...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur j'aurai pas le temps de flooder assez aujourd'hui pour me maintenir en course...



Non mais t'inquiète ça va bien se passer !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ouf... un qui devra attendre...



Mais moi je suis là


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

ça faisait longtemps que ça m'était pas arriver de déconner comme ça...


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi je suis là




oui mais t'es plus loin derrière


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps que ça m'était pas arriver de déconner comme ça...



On s'y remet très vite !


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps que ça m'était pas arriver de déconner comme ça...



quel boute-en-train!


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On s'y remet très vite !




surtout avec quelqu'un qui te colle aux fesses...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> oui mais t'es plus loin derrière



Oui je me rapproche ... Pas assez vite à mon goût ! :rateau:

L'animal blessé donne du fil à retordre !


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

au moins arriver à 4500 avant toi !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> surtout avec quelqu'un qui te colle aux fesses...



Oui ... D'ailleurs Tu te défends bien !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> au moins arriver à 4500 avant toi !



Oui là je pense que cette victoire est à toi !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps que ça m'était pas arriver de déconner comme ça...




avec qui ??????      

fais gaffe , tu n'as pas le droit de regarder d'autre femmes .....
a part moi naturellment          :love:


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Mais quelle lutte acharnée   



Teo, tu devrais pas être à l'école à cette heure-ci ?


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

c'est pas drôle si tu t'y met pas sérieusement 


(mais le cours est ch*** c'est un approfondissement d'un cours déjà fait alors... et où je connais le truc)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> bon courage pour ton entretien  :love:




qui vivra verra       

merciiiii  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas drôle si tu t'y met pas sérieusement
> 
> 
> (mais le cours est ch*** c'est un approfondissement d'un cours déjà fait alors... et où je connais le truc)




Je m'y mets plus que sérieusement !!!


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec qui ??????
> 
> fais gaffe , tu n'as pas le droit de regarder d'autre femmes .....
> a part moi naturellment          :love:



T'inquiète c'est qu'une bergère à poil(s) ...


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui vivra verra
> 
> merciiiii  :love:




***** ma Princess :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle lutte acharnée
> 
> 
> 
> Teo, tu devrais pas être à l'école à cette heure-ci ?



Oui j'en suis tout essoufflé !


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

tous !
je peux pas vous laisser deux secondes tous seuls sans que vous floodiez !


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je m'y mets plus que sérieusement !!!



je vois ça... le compteur s'affole


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tous !
> je peux pas vous laisser deux secondes tous seuls sans que vous floodiez !



Apparemment non ...


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle lutte acharnée
> 
> 
> 
> Teo, tu devrais pas être à l'école à cette heure-ci ?




le cours est une redite et le prof est sorti parler avec la directrice... alors je me gêne pas... 

je bosserai plus sérieusement quand il s'agira de mes travaux personnels


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tous !
> je peux pas vous laisser deux secondes tous seuls sans que vous floodiez !



Oh, rage, ce thread est frappé par le floudre !


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

:love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je vois ça... le compteur s'affole



Pas tant que ça ..


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment non ...




on est là pour ça ici, non ?

Au fait le TER me manque... 


Non Teo c'est un mauvaise idée...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oh, rage, ce thread est frappé par le floudre !



C'est la marque du malin !


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas tant que ça ..




+4 pour toi à chacun de mes posts


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

et le cours reprend...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> on est là pour ça ici, non ?
> 
> Au fait le TER me manque...
> 
> ...



Oui moi aussi ... 

Je pense aussi ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tous !
> je peux pas vous laisser deux secondes tous seuls sans que vous floodiez !





ha non, moi je flodorie pas moi monsieur      

moi je raconte ma ilife     :


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> +4 pour toi à chacun de mes posts



Sacrée quote !


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui moi aussi ...
> 
> Je pense aussi ...




pas envie de risquer ma pomme...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ha non, moi je flodorie pas moi monsieur
> 
> moi je raconte ma ilife     :



Mais continue donc ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oh, rage, ce thread est frappé par le floudre !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pas envie de risquer ma pomme...



Non je tiens trop à la mienne aussi !


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

toujours 40 d'écart... je faiblis et mon clavier Dell (marque du Malin) fait un potin d'enfer...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> et le cours reprend...



Et voilà il va falloir que tu t'arrêtes ...


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> le cours est une redite et le prof est sorti parler avec la directrice... alors je me gêne pas...
> 
> je bosserai plus sérieusement quand il s'agira de mes travaux personnels



Tu l'as pas déjà dit ça ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> toujours 40 d'écart... je faiblis et mon clavier Dell (marque du Malin) fait un potin d'enfer...



Oui tu vas te faire repérer ... Merci Dell :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais continue donc ! :love:


la Princess est encore là ? Elle est bien silencieuse


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> la Princess est encore là ? Elle est bien silencieuse



C'est normal, tu la laisses pas parler !


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu vas te faire repérer ... Merci Dell :mouais:  :rateau:



J'ai déjà remarqué ça avec une collègue, elle avait un clavier assez bruyant (non, c'était pas un Dell, mais pas mieux), et rien qu'en entendant le rythme de la frappe je savais si elle était en train de bosser ou de chatter avec ses potos


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

dans la pièce tout le monde aura deviné... entre moi et mon collègue sur MSN


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2005)

Pensez à ceux qui bossent... On peut pas se taper deux pages de lectures toutes les dix minutes quand même...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pensez à ceux qui bossent... On peut pas se taper deux pages de lectures toutes les dix minutes quand même...



On va ralentir !


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> dans la pièce tout le monde aura deviné... entre moi et mon collègue sur MSN


...on fait du bruit...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

:sleep:

*salut a tous....:sleep:*


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On va ralentir !



Et t'inquiète tu loupes pas grand chose !


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On va ralentir !




je te crois pas


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> *salut a tous....:sleep:*



Salut à toi 

fatigué ?


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pensez à ceux qui bossent... On peut pas se taper deux pages de lectures toutes les dix minutes quand même...



je prend quand même des notes remarquez...

Photocopies anyone ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> je te crois pas



J'aurais essayé !


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

un resumé ?


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> *salut a tous....:sleep:*





salut !






> Les erreurs suivantes sont survenues quand ce message a été envoyé:
> 1. Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

Salut tout le monde !!!   

Quel message original...


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais essayé !


 cui ki dit ki y'est


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je prend quand même des notes remarquez...
> 
> Photocopies anyone ?



On te crois pas !


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi
> 
> fatigué ?



me leve....:sleep:....bon,une douche et ça ira mieux.... a toutes.....:sleep:


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais essayé !



Fais ou ne fais pas, essayer c'est pas assez 

_in_ la signature de je-ne-sais-plus-qui


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un resumé ?




compèt' avec Stargazer pour le prem's à 4500


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde !!!
> 
> Quel message original...



On demande pas plus ! 

bonjour


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> salut !



salut


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> compèt' avec Stargazer pour le prem's à 4500



Pas vraiment ... C'est surtout te dépasser qui compte !


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

Taho !


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

totalement puéril et inintéressant 


**** de 30"... enfin...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> la Princess est encore là ? Elle est bien silencieuse




tu permets que je poste ailleur?????     
(valence , tu sais, c'est une jolie ville   )

et puis mon cher je te rappelle que c'est mercredi , fiston n'as pas ecole lui !!!


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

second message constructif : 

 Starguinette !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut



Et moi je sens le pâté ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> compèt' avec Stargazer pour le prem's à 4500



vous deconnez....  

4500......


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vous deconnez....
> 
> 4500......



T'es le prochain sur ma liste !


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas vraiment ... C'est surtout te dépasser qui compte !




oui mais on a dit que...

4500 sera la fin de la course pour moi... après je redeviens... sage...


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

3ème message constructif

 Roberta !!! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je sens le pâté ?



quoi........
je t'ai pas salué....desolé, le reveil est difficile.....


Salut Stargazer...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> second message constructif :
> 
> Starguinette !



Bonjour lumaiyonette !


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

la suite ...

 Stook !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un resumé ?



Valaa ! :

 [collez votre nom ici]

...

...

rien

...

...

rien

...

...

Pas grand chose

...

...

Ah tiens, y en a un qu'a dit un truc 

...

...

rien

...

...




Ça résume à peu près ce qui s'est passé (façon de parler) depuis ta dernière visite.


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vous deconnez....
> 
> 4500......




chacun fait ce qu'il peut....


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es le prochain sur ma liste !



va y avoir du boulot....  
je suis parti opur les 8000.....


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> oui mais on a dit que...
> 
> 4500 sera la fin de la course pour moi... après je redeviens... sage...



Mais t'es toujours sage !


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

et j'allais quand même pas oublier

 teo :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On demande pas plus !
> 
> bonjour



Merci bcp Stargazer, j'ai cru qu'on m'ignorait ici...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> la suite ...
> 
> Stook !



Salut Lumai....


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Valaa ! :
> 
> [collez votre nom ici]
> 
> ...





Rien quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

voila un tas de coucou 
     
     
     
     


prenez un chaqu'un et sans se chamailler svp
on est pas a la matenelle ici !!


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour lumaiyonette !


 LuMayonnaise pendant que tu y es !!!


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Valaa ! :
> 
> [collez votre nom ici]
> 
> ...



Je suis pas d'accord ... Je ne saurais dire pourquoi mais je suis pas d'accord !


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

salut Lumai et Malow


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> chacun fait ce qu'il peut....



......

apres tout, je n'est que 1000 post d'avance...
bon, ok...y a un mois j'en avais 1000 de retard , mais bon....


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

Maiiis non Malow !!!


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila un tas de coucou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca va faire plaisir au purfils ça !


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Malow, Tatav....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et j'allais quand même pas oublier
> 
> teo :love: :love: :love:






je lui va piquer un :love: 
j'en ai pas eu moi


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ......
> 
> apres tout, je n'est que 1000 post d'avance...
> bon, ok...y a un mois j'en avais 1000 de retard , mais bon....



Ca se rattrape vite ça !


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Maiiis non Malow !!!



Salut toi ....je sais pas cequ'on ferait si ce ce pas n'existait pas...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca va faire plaisir au purfils ça !



deja qu'il a plus de biere dans son frigo, c'est bon poour le tuer...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca va faire plaisir au purfils ça !




sutout oubliez pas de lui en laisser un


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> deja qu'il a plus de biere dans son frigo, c'est bon poour le tuer...



Au moins !


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca se rattrape vite ça !



L'écart se resserre...


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas d'accord ... Je ne saurais dire pourquoi mais je suis pas d'accord !




oh il est pas loin de la vérité...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sutout oubliez pas de lui en laisser un



On lui fera la commission !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas d'accord ... Je ne saurais dire pourquoi mais je suis pas d'accord !



Ça doit être le "Ah tiens, y en a un qu'a dit un truc  " qui te gêne


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> L'écart se resserre...





moins 3...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> oh il est pas loin de la vérité...



Oui mais pour le moment elle est ailleurs ! :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> moins 3...



pas moins 2...?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

petite pause photos peperoncino   

patoch, j'arriveeeeeeee


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit être le "Ah tiens, y en a un qu'a dit un truc  " qui te gêne



Voilà !


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je lui va piquer un :love:
> j'en ai pas eu moi




Gros poutou à toi ma Princess :love:


_Finesse du floodeur en fin de course: l'Edit: plus qu'un et je vous laisse..._


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> moins 3...



moins 2 !


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais pour le moment elle est ailleurs ! :rateau:



exact mon cher Mulder...


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Taho !


Lumineuse Lumai ! :love:


----------



## Xman (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Salut toi ....je sais pas cequ'on ferait si ce *ce* pas n'existait pas...



et comme *ce  existe ! 

*alors,* * Malow


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Gros poutou à toi ma Princess :love:



C'est bientôt ton dernier sir teo


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> 3ème message constructif
> 
> Roberta !!! :love:



Mais si Roberta t'as eu un :love: !!!

:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> moins 2 !



j'avais anticipé....


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> exact mon cher Mulder...



Non moi c'est Scully ... Ca se voit pas ? :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mais si Roberta t'as eu un :love: !!!
> 
> :love:



Et encore :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Lumineuse Lumai ! :love:




 Salut Taho!

bon, j'ai posté mes 25,68 messages/jours, 
je suis bon pour les quotas, je vous laisse....


@+


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

et sinon ça?


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est bientôt ton dernier sir teo




Et voilà... maintenant... je me calme et je te laisse me battre dans l'après-midi...

Bon après midi les sales gosses  





PS: j'avais oublié qu'on pouvait monter si vite les tours...


----------



## Xman (29 Juin 2005)

Et... mille  stook, star, lumai, taho, téo, t'esoù


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'avais anticipé....



J'ai vu ça ...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et... mille  stook, star, lumai, taho, téo, t'esoù



 Xman


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Lumineuse Lumai ! :love:



 Dégoulinant et rafraîchissant Taho ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà... maintenant... je me calme et je te laisse me battre dans l'après-midi...
> 
> Bon après midi les sales gosses
> 
> ...



Bon après-midi ! J'ai repris la tête sur franswa grâce à toi !


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Dégoulinant et rafraîchissant Taho ! :love: :love: :love:




ah les bords de la piscine... et ce petit brillant coquin dans son regard quand il se dirige vers toi...  :love:  :love:  :love:  tu sais que tu vas y passer !!!




PS: à la piscine... qu'est-ce que vous allez imaginer là...    Taho! est un garçon sérieux


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà... maintenant... je me calme et je te laisse me battre dans l'après-midi...
> 
> Bon après midi les sales gosses
> 
> ...





Quelle volonté, quel courage, quels nerfs d'acier !!!

A peine l'objectif atteint il retourne à ses occupations comme si de rien n'était... même pas la tentation d'arrondir au palier supérieur :love:

Nombre devrait prendre exemple devant une telle maîtrise de soi


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon après-midi ! J'ai repris la tête sur franswa grâce à toi !




c'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux avoir quelqu'un devant soi...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Taho! est un garçon sérieux



Sauf au bord d'une piscine !


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Ahem... j'ai peut-être parlé un peu vite...


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> A peine l'objectif atteint il retourne à ses occupations comme si de rien n'était... même pas la tentation d'arrondir au palier supérieur :love:


pas le temps ce mois-ci...



			
				MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Nombre devrait prendre exemple devant une telle maîtrise de soi



mon nom est Yoda


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Quelle volonté, quel courage, quels nerfs d'acier !!!
> 
> A peine l'objectif atteint il retourne à ses occupations comme si de rien n'était... même pas la tentation d'arrondir au palier supérieur :love:
> 
> Nombre devrait prendre exemple devant une telle maîtrise de soi



Oui mais c'est un être à part ce teo !


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ahem... j'ai peut-être parlé un peu vite...



Désolé...   



sacré drogue...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ahem... j'ai peut-être parlé un peu vite...



Il semble en effet !


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

4545, ça sonnerait bien


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais c'est un être à part ce teo !



Tu peux parler toi


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Désolé...
> 
> 
> 
> sacré drogue...



Mine de rien il tient à sa place le bougre !


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 4545, ça sonnerait bien



Je veux pas inciter à la consommation, mais perso je préfère 4567


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 4545, ça sonnerait bien



Oui ça sonnerait bien ...


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mine de rien il tient à sa place le bougre !



Ce n'est pas au vieux singe qu'on apprend à faire des grimaces


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux avoir quelqu'un devant soi...



La ligne de mire salvatrice !


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça sonnerait bien ...



non, 5454 , ça ça le fait.....ou 5555...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

tiens, encore un et 5555.....coooooooooooooool....


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux parler toi



Je préfère l'écrire !


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

[mode petit joueur]

Wouah, 1969 :love: année éwotik :love:

[/mode petit joueur]


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

et voila, *La classe americaine....*











*<--------------------*


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas au vieux singe qu'on apprend à faire des grimaces




à propos de vieux singe...



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, encore un et 5555.....coooooooooooooool....




Bravo !


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> [mode petit joueur]
> 
> Wouah, 1969 :love: année éwotik :love:
> 
> [/mode petit joueur]




Dans mes bras, c'est mon année de naissance, la plus belle !  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et voila, *La classe americaine....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donc tu postes plus à partir de maintenant ?


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> à propos de vieux singe...



Là je parlais de l'ancienneté sur le forum, of course


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras, c'es mon année de naissance, la plus belle !  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Pourquoi ça m'étonne qu'à moitié ?


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Donc tu postes plus à partir de maintenant ?




C'est ce que j'ai compris moi aussi


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

c'est quoi le jeu ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que j'ai compris moi aussi



toi aussi d'ailleurs ... Non ?


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le jeu ?




on a oublié... c'est mon côté Doris... :love:


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi d'ailleurs ... Non ?




oui la pause arrive, donc café, clope et travail perso après alors... 

_peut-être_ à bientôt...

cho...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> on a oublié... c'est mon côté Doris... :love:



Moi j'ai un côté plutôt Dolly la brebis !


----------



## le banni (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Donc tu postes plus à partir de maintenant ?



Pas pour l'instant....c'est trop la classe...  
bon, en meme temps, je me dis qu'avec un petit effort, les 55555 c'est jouable....:

bonne journée a vous...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> oui la pause arrive, donc café, clope et travail perso après alors...
> 
> _peut-être_ à bientôt...
> 
> cho...



Et plutôt que prévu j'imagine ... :mouais: 

 :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

le banni a dit:
			
		

> Pas pour l'instant....c'est trop la classe...
> bon, en meme temps, je me dis qu'avec un petit effort, les 55555 c'est jouable....:
> 
> bonne journée a vous...



Bonne journée à toi ....


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras, c'est mon année de naissance, la plus belle !  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




:love:
Si je ne m'abuse c'était sur cet album





:love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mais si Roberta t'as eu un :love: !!!
> 
> :love:




t'es plus ma copine toi !!!!!     

justement a moi 1 , a teo 3 !!!


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'es plus ma copine toi !!!!!
> 
> justement a moi 1 , a teo 3 !!!



 tu veux un bizou ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'es plus ma copine toi !!!!!
> 
> justement a moi 1 , a teo 3 !!!



J'ai rajouté ceux qu'elle avait oublié par inadvertance ...


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

Vi mais c'est teoooooo ! :love:

(t'inquiète pas j'essaye pas de le détourner de ton placard !  )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le jeu ?




les  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


tu en peux prendre un


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vi mais c'est teoooooo ! :love:
> 
> (t'inquiète pas j'essaye pas de le détourner de ton placard !  )




non, je m'inquiete pas du tout !!!    

entre copines on ne se prete pas que le shampoing  




mais abuse pas de ma bonté !!


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> tu en peux prendre un


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rajouté ceux qu'elle avait oublié par inadvertance ...



Quelque chose a dû m'échapper...


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>



Attention, ça ressemble à un piège


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Quelque chose a dû m'échapper...



Peut-être, sans doute, je sais pas , je sais plus ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rajouté ceux qu'elle avait oublié par inadvertance ...





inadvertance ????????      

a d'autres !!!!!


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> inadvertance ????????
> 
> a d'autres !!!!!



A qui ? :rateau:


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

ah ben ça


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas , je ne sais plus, je suis perdu ...



Fais cooooommeeeeeeee l'oiseauuuuuuuuuu
ça vie d'air pur et d'eau fraiiiiiiiiiich' un oiseauuuuuuuuuuuuuu


:rateau:


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

Alors là non ! je proteste !!!!

Je ne t'en ai oublié aucun... J'en ai juste rajouté une couche pour teo... 
Pour toi c'était du condensé... tu vois... genre compact pour rentrer dans le sac à main...


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> A qui ? :rateau:


 Mais quelle peste celle là !!!
T'as pas de moutons à t'occuper ??? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle peste celle là !!!
> T'as pas de moutons à t'occuper ??? :rateau:




il en a marre de les peigner.......il va bientot les raser !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Alors là non ! je proteste !!!!
> 
> Je ne t'en ai oublié aucun... J'en ai juste rajouté une couche pour teo...
> Pour toi c'était du condensé... tu vois... genre compact pour rentrer dans le sac à main...



J'ai compris ! C'est le bisou bulldozer, celui qui t'emporte la moitié de la joue à chaque passage !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il en a marre de les peigner.......il va bientot les raser !!!!



Avec ces chaleurs c'est mieux pour eux ... Et ça me fera plus de culottes !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle peste celle là !!!
> T'as pas de moutons à t'occuper ??? :rateau:



Ils gambadent tranquillement dans mon pré !


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Avec ces chaleurs c'est mieux pour eux ... Et ça me fera plus de culottes !




La culotte en laine 100% Woolmark, qui comme chacun sait rester fraîche l'été et tient chaud l'hiver


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

J'ai été boulé rouge (enfin gris...)

Parait que je suis un gros reloud. Je l'assume cette après-midi. Je ne suis pas le premier, ni le dernier. De temps en temps, un petit sprint ça me fait marrer.

Juste un mot, machin, si tu veux pas lire nos c********, tu peux aller ailleurs, tu perdras moins de temps... je m'étais fait une idée de toi en lisant tes posts ces dernières semaines, et je la conserve.

Bonjour chez toi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

bon, ben j'ai cracké....
heureursement que j'ai fait une capture...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> La culotte en laine 100% Woolmark, qui comme chacun sait rester fraîche l'été et tient chaud l'hiver



Mister est connaisseur !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été boulé rouge (enfin gris...)
> 
> Parait que je suis un gros reloud. Je l'assume cette après-midi. Je ne suis pas le premier, ni le dernier. De temps en temps, un petit sprint ça me fait marrer.
> 
> ...



Le même par MP ... Il pouvait pas me bouler gris !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben j'ai cracké....
> heureursement que j'ai fait une capture...




on peut voir?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben j'ai cracké....
> heureursement que j'ai fait une capture...



Oui faut garder des preuves pour ton procès !


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on peut voir?



voir plus haut....


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été boulé rouge (enfin gris...)
> 
> Parait que je suis un gros reloud. Je l'assume cette après-midi. Je ne suis pas le premier, ni le dernier. De temps en temps, un petit sprint ça me fait marrer.
> 
> ...




Ah ces nioubes 

Quel manque de savoir-vivre


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on peut voir?



Curieuse !


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le même par MP ... Il pouvait pas me bouler gris !




il vient de passer les 50 alors, les curieux ont la recherche facilitée 

Bonne fin d'aprèm, ma bergère...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> voir plus haut....



Oui mais là c'est de l'alpinisme pour y aller !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> il vient de passer les 50 alors, les curieux ont la recherche facilitée
> 
> Bonne fin d'aprèm, ma bergère...



Bonne fin d'aprèm à toi aussi ! 

13


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Tiens il tombe des glaçons :mouais:

A cette saison, c'est pas croyable


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été boulé rouge (enfin gris...)



Pareil chez moi ! 
j'lui ai répondu d'ailleurs...
Il semble qu'il fut un temps où il pouvait bouler en couleur. Il ne serait pas étonnant que bientôt du rouge vienne souligner son avatar...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été boulé rouge (enfin gris...)
> 
> Parait que je suis un gros reloud. Je l'assume cette après-midi. Je ne suis pas le premier, ni le dernier. De temps en temps, un petit sprint ça me fait marrer.
> 
> ...



rejoinds les rang des la bouleur team
tu poourras rejoindre ces rang par simple ajout d'un carré rouge dans ta signature....
d'ailleurs c'est comme ça que l'on reconnait nos membre.....
de Patoch a Macelene en passant par une bonne 10aine d'autre...
(sauf G4 et Cor.....mais il en sont aussi... )

vé le bô carré...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu as loupé le debut de la guerre....mais nous auront raison d'eux....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

un superbe sublime orage commence a montrer son nez .....
j'aime pas cela, pas du tout du tout
mais quelle fraicheur tout d'un coupppp  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été boulé rouge (enfin gris...)
> 
> Parait que je suis un gros reloud. Je l'assume cette après-midi. Je ne suis pas le premier, ni le dernier. De temps en temps, un petit sprint ça me fait marrer.
> 
> ...



Laisse moi deviner, son avatar commence par De et termine par rennes


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Laisse moi deviner, son avatar commence par De et termine par rennes



C'est fort madame soleil !


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> rejoinds les rang des la bouleur team
> tu poourras rejoindre ces rang par simple ajout d'un carré rouge dans ta signature....
> d'ailleurs c'est comme ça que l'on reconnait nos membre.....
> de Patoch a Macelene en passant par une bonne 10aine d'autre...
> ...




c'était donc ça...  je vais faire ça alors... merci !
Signé: _Le gros lourdeau de sa ferme..._


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Laisse moi deviner, son avatar commence par De et termine par rennes




pas mieux...

moi quand je me fais ch*** quelque part, je me casse, pas vous ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pas mieux...
> 
> moi quand je me fais ch*** quelque part, je me casse, pas vous ?



Si, mais pour certains ça paraît pas si évident que ça !


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pas mieux...
> 
> moi quand je me fais ch*** quelque part, je me casse, pas vous ?



Si mais c'est pas donné à tout le monde 

Les mollusques, par exemple


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Si mais c'est pas donné à tout le monde
> 
> Les mollusques, par exemple



C'est pas gentil pour le mollusques ça !


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas gentil pour le mollusques ça !



Pourtant dieu sait que j'adore ça... avec une petite mayo un peu relevée, ou du citron :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Laisse moi deviner, son avatar commence par De et termine par rennes




 Bouuuuuuum!!!!   Hééééé oui...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Laisse moi deviner, son avatar commence par De et termine par rennes





haaaaaa bon ??????      

ben alor moi aussi j'ai eu l'honneur de gouter a son boulage de flamme !!!


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bouuuuuuum!!!!   Hééééé oui...


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

ps: c'est koi ces cartons rouges dans les signatures?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ps: c'est koi ces cartons rouges dans les signatures?




Un début d'explication...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ps: c'est koi ces cartons rouges dans les signatures?



C'est pour les membres du fan club d'un habitant "de rennes". Ca signale toute l'attention coud'boulesque qu'ils lui portent ...


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

diantre :affraid: :affraid:

tant de mobilisation contre un petit breton  ça fait beaucoup d'attention!

mais je suis de tout coeur avec vous.


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour les membres du fan club d'un habitant "de rennes". Ca signale toute l'attention coud'boulesque qu'ils lui portent ...



Dis-toi qu'en même temps tu es vengé, quelque part


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Dis-toi qu'en même temps tu es vengé, quelque part



Oui c'est vrai


----------



## madlen (29 Juin 2005)

Vu le temps qu'il fait je vais me tappé une Guiness au pub irlandais du bas   

BONNE SOIREE


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

on m'boule, je boule
normal, normaux.


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour les membres du fan club d'un habitant "de rennes". Ca signale toute l'attention coud'boulesque qu'ils lui portent ...



Ah merde,  moi qui croyais qu'ils préféraient qu'on les boule rouge...  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Dis-toi qu'en même temps tu es vengé, quelque part



....super, une nouvelle recrue et Teo aussi.....yes, ça va faire mal...


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde,  moi qui croyais qu'ils préféraient qu'on les boule rouge...  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde,  moi qui croyais qu'ils préféraient qu'on les boule rouge...  :rose:



salut a toi N°6


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

pas mal ce club, j'y met ma contrib'


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut a toi N°6



Hello Mister Stook !


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas mal ce club, j'y met ma contrib'



WAOW.... 
bientot tout le bar en sera....coooooooooollll.....


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

pas évident de bouler rouge un membre de ma liste d'ignoré


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

Pour revenir au club de bouleurs rouges, je trouve que vous donnez beaucoup d'importance à quelquechose qui n'en a pas....

Surtout que ses boulages rouges s'apparentent à une piqure de moustique sur un dos d'éléphant...


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde,  moi qui croyais qu'ils préféraient qu'on les boule rouge...  :rose:


 et où tu as vu que j'etais menbre de cette confrerie ??


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> WAOW....
> bientot tout le bar en sera....coooooooooollll.....



en même temps, j'ai peur de ne pas avoir saisi l'intégralité du message...j'ai jamais boulé rouge 

Zavez pas vu passer un cobaye?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas mal ce club, j'y met ma contrib'



Avé, SM! Boulituri te salutant...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au club de bouleurs rouges, je trouve que vous donnez beaucoup d'importance à quelquechose qui n'en a pas....
> 
> Surtout que ses boulages rouges s'apparentent à une piqure de moustique sur un dos d'éléphant...



bah, c'est rigolo....pas plus....


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas évident de bouler rouge un membre de ma liste d'ignoré


 personnelement, je ne boule que les gens que j'apprecie un minimum


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, j'ai peur de ne pas avoir saisi l'intégralité du message...j'ai jamais boulé rouge
> 
> Zavez pas vu passer un cobaye?



amuse toi...


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au club de bouleurs rouges, je trouve que vous donnez beaucoup d'importance à quelquechose qui n'en a pas....



tu rigoles? c'est fun da mental 

et pis c'est comme si on étais dans un cercle, un carré, un truk qui tue. :love:


fun da mental te dis-je


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde,  moi qui croyais qu'ils préféraient qu'on les boule rouge...  :rose:



Bonjour chez toi N°6 !


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> personnelement, je ne boule que les gens que j'apprecie un minimum



tu peux aussi bouler les gens que tu ignores un minimum


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

ok, la question est : mais pourquoi ?


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> personnelement, je ne boule que les gens que j'apprecie un minimum




MAis que vois-je...   diantre...!!!    toi aussi, tu fais parti du Cercle...?  :mouais:

Note que ça doit bien t'aller...  tu as l'habitude de tourner en rond...


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ok, la question est : mais pourquoi ?



comment pourquoi?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ok, la question est : mais pourquoi ?



Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> MAis que vois-je...   diantre...!!!    toi aussi, tu fais parti du Cercle...?  :mouais:


 c'est joli ces étoiles noires, non ?


----------



## NED (29 Juin 2005)

Bof ! ca fait un peu tableau de chasse des avions allemands pendant la seconde guerre...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est joli ces étoiles noires, non ?



Oui seigneur Vader !


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## NED (29 Juin 2005)

Ha ! juste avant Stargazer !!
hihi


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bof ! ca fait un peu tableau de chasse des avions allemands pendant la seconde guerre...


 ecoute stargazer jeune padagawabadam !


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est joli ces étoiles noires, non ?




Bof bof et reboffff...    j'aimais mieux avant :rose:


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ecoute stargazer jeune padagawabadam !


 choubidouwap !


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est joli ces étoiles noires, non ?



il y a eu bizutage avant d'y rentrer, dans ce cer..... ?


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> il y a eu bizutage avant d'y rentrer, dans ce cer..... ?


 de mon temps on disait des préliminaires.


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> il y a eu bizutage avant d'y rentrer, dans ce cer..... ?



ça va déraper, là


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bof bof et reboffff...    j'aimais mieux avant :rose:


 :affraid: tu préférais le cercle quand je n'y etais pas


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça va déraper, là


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça va déraper, là


 too late


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas évident de bouler rouge un membre de ma liste d'ignoré



Ca demande une certaine persipcacité


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

carambar, ça floude sévère ici :affraid:


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> carambar, ça floude sévère ici :affraid:



too fast


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est joli ces étoiles noires, non ?


ces étoiles noires   mais c'est bien sûr  c'est une allusion aux toilettes du Lou Pascalou  :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> carambar, ça floude sévère ici :affraid:



franchement, ça va....des fois c'est terrible, mais là...


----------



## NED (29 Juin 2005)

And furious !!!


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

Valoriel s'est fait courser par 3 petites raquailles cette nuit...au début, on s'inquiète; Mais là, avec du recul, je dois dire que...ça me fait plûtot rire...quand on pense qu'on l'a vu au rendev parisien le pantalon sur les chevilles...( voire certaines photos...), j'étais en train de faire un mix de ces deux situations...
 :mouais:  :love:


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> franchement, ça va....des fois c'est terrible, mais là...



c'est clair, pas de quoi s'affoler


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et où tu as vu que j'etais menbre de cette confrerie ??



Toi c'est différent, c'est pour ton bien !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Valoriel s'est fait courser par 3 petites raquailles cette nuit...au début, on s'inquiète; Mais là, avec du recul, je dois dire que...ça me fait plûtot rire...quand on pense qu'on l'a vu au rendev parisien le pantalon sur les chevilles...( voire certaines photos...), j'étais en train de faire un mix de ces deux situations...
> :mouais:  :love:


des tofs de ca ? lien !!!!


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Valoriel s'est fait courser par 3 petites raquailles cette nuit...au début, on s'inquiète; Mais là, avec du recul, je dois dire que...ça me fait plûtot rire...quand on pense qu'on l'a vu au rendev parisien le pantalon sur les chevilles...( voire certaines photos...), j'étais en train de faire un mix de ces deux situations...
> :mouais:  :love:




Tu veux dire que tu l'imagines en train de piquer un sprint avec le pantalon sur les genoux à cause de trois costauds qui voulaient lui apprendre la vie ?


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: tu préférais le cercle quand je n'y étais pas



Mais non...   enfin, ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit     

sont où tes étoiles jaunes  ??  au vestiaire ?


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des tofs de ca ? lien !!!!



J'ose pas...enfin j'ose plus maintenant.


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

Derennes, tu encombre ma boite de MP avec des posts inutiles et sans interets alors je sors ton merveilleux message


----------



## mikoo (29 Juin 2005)

Bonjour les floodeurs   
 :rateau:  :rateau:  <= ça c'est parce que je viens de me lever d'une grosse sieste d'environ 2h...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

pas malin de divulguer des MP.....


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Derennes, tu encombre ma boite de MP avec des posts inutiles et sans interets alors je sors ton merveilleux message



  :love:   
Vous arrêtez pas de le cherchez aussi ! 
 :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas malin de divulguer des MP.....



grosse cause de conflit.....


----------



## NED (29 Juin 2005)

Houla c'est GALA! Hola!
C'est potin land!
Y'a de l'info dis donc....


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2005)

y'avais pas un côté bon enfant ici avant 


passons


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

Supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas malin de divulguer des MP.....


 T'appelles ça un MP?  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

ça vire  à l'acharnement votre jeu là.
ça serait peut etre sympa de changer de sujet un moment non ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les floodeurs
> :rateau:  :rateau:  <= ça c'est parce que je viens de me lever d'une grosse sieste d'environ 2h...


 mikoo


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> y'avais pas un côté bon enfant ici avant
> 
> 
> passons



.....il parait....m'enfin, on en est a un point , ou on fini par l'oublier...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça vire  à l'acharnement votre jeu là.
> ça serait peut etre sympa de changer de sujet un moment non ?



mouais....ecoutons la voie de la raison....


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça vire  à l'acharnement votre jeu là.
> ça serait peut etre sympa de changer de sujet un moment non ?



Effectivement...ce n'est pas très fairplay


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça vire  à l'acharnement votre jeu là.
> ça serait peut etre sympa de changer de sujet un moment non ?


Vous avez quoi à manger pour ce soir?  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

il est interessant de voir a quel point un sujet quelqu'il soit peut rassembler les foules....
le cercle: au moins 10 jours
les filles: 4/5 jours
l'autre feve: bientot 15 jours....

c'est rigolo...enfin, peut etre pas...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> MAis que vois-je...   diantre...!!!    toi aussi, tu fais parti du Cercle...?  :mouais:
> 
> Note que ça doit bien t'aller...  tu as l'habitude de tourner en rond...



Effectivement Webo à raison la pression commence à retomber...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il est interessant de voir a quel point un sujet quelqu'il soit peut rassembler les foules....
> le cercle: au moins 10 jours
> les filles: 4/5 jours
> l'autre feve: bientot 15 jours....
> ...



Tout est rigolo vu d'ici.


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il est interessant de voir a quel point un sujet quelqu'il soit peut rassembler les foules....
> le cercle: au moins 10 jours
> les filles: 4/5 jours
> l'autre feve: bientot 15 jours....
> ...



Bof, moi, à part les filles...  :rateau:


----------



## Sloughi (29 Juin 2005)

bonjour 
c'est mon anniversaire


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

j'ai mal au dos ...


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout est rigolo vu d'ici.



Monsieur à composé ? on t'as pas vu de la journée ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

C'est pas le travail au moins ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> c'est mon anniversaire



*n'annif...*


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Juin 2005)

Hello les floodeurs! 
Comment allez-vous? Ca fait un bon ptit bout de temps que je n'ai plus eu l'occasion de passer ici, je fus "quelque peu" occupé par ma session d'exams... dont je suis sorti, je pense, victorieux :love: 
Content de vous retrouvez bande de sale floodeurs :love:


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2005)

bon alors pour retrouver le côté bon enfant je propose une partie de colin maillard (orthographe approximative j'en ai peur et m'en excuse platement). Tout les membres sauf un contribuent en anonyme et le premier reconnu prend sa place _si c'est pas de l'idée à la con ça _


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur à composé ? on t'as pas vu de la journée ?



J'étais là pourtant.

Je lis.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> bon alors pour retrouver le côté bon enfant je propose une partie de colin maillard (orthographe approximative j'en ai peur et m'en excuse platement). Tout les membres sauf un contribuent en anonyme et le premier reconnu prend sa place _si c'est pas de l'idée à la con ça _



Je joue pas je vais perdre...


----------



## mikoo (29 Juin 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> c'est mon anniversaire



bonjour à toi   et bon anniversaire     !! ... tu viens le fêter au bar des floodeurs?   (drole d'endroit pour ce genre de choses, surtout que ça part pas mal en vrille en ce moment...   )


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement Webo à raison la pression commence à retomber...


"C'est quand la pression retombe qu'il faut changer de fût" 

C. de Moi


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à toi   et bon anniversaire     !! ... tu viens le fêter au bar des floodeurs?   (drole d'endroit pour ce genre de choses, surtout que ça part pas mal en vrille en ce moment...   )



Je vois pas d'évolution...


----------



## Sloughi (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *n'annif...*




merci


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> "C'est quand la pression retombe qu'il faut changer de fût"
> 
> C. de Moi



ça fait un moment qu'il y a plus que de la mousse...


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

le travail ? ...   qué ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Hello les floodeurs!
> Comment allez-vous? Ca fait un bon ptit bout de temps que je n'ai plus eu l'occasion de passer ici, je fus "quelque peu" occupé par ma session d'exams... dont je suis sorti, je pense, victorieux :love:
> Content de vous retrouvez bande de sale floodeurs :love:



... et merci, ta petite attention (que je ne peux te rendre, mais ça viendra...
me permet de rentrer a l'olympe de MacG et de bouler a 6....


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> le travail ? ...   qué ?



qui t'a donné mal au dos !


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'étais là pourtant.
> 
> Je lis.



T'as appris ? Ca fait chaud au c½ur de l'apprendre ! 

PS ; en vrai, c'est juste pour dire un peu de mal sans être inquiété - pas de souci, sonny, tu me connais


----------



## NED (29 Juin 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> c'est mon anniversaire



ALORS JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE !!
Et bravo pour tes 36 piges....


----------



## mikoo (29 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas d'évolution...



Justement


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ... et merci, ta petite attention (que je ne peux te rendre, mais ça viendra...
> me permet de rentrer a l'olympe de MacG et de bouler a 6....


 Ah merde, si j'avais su... 
Non j'déconne, félicitations stook


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2005)

j'hallucine : y'a un retard dans la citation ou dans le fil ?



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça fait un moment qu'il y a plus que de la mousse...



Réponse : dans le fil


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> PS ; en vrai, c'est juste pour dire un peu de mal sans être inquiété - pas de souci, sonny, tu me connais



C'est vrai que là, normalement tu devrais pas être inquièté...


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> qui t'a donné mal au dos !


non la marche ... les boutiques  :mouais: ... le métro et le bus ... :affraid:

edit : d'ailleurs non , c'est pas la marche ... c'est la non marche ... rester plantée debout devant une     cabine d'essayage pendant que la copine essaye 6 pantalon ( qui lui vont ) et n'en prend aucun ... ça ça fatigue  :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non la marche ... les boutiques  :mouais: ... le métro et le bus ... :affraid:



Et ouais mais personne vous oblige à vivre à Paris !!!


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ouais mais personne vous oblige à vivre à Paris !!!


... mes parents ?


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mal au dos ...


 dites 33


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je lis.



Tu sais bien que tu devrais pas, à chaque fois ça t'énerves...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien que tu devrais pas, à chaque fois ça t'énerves...



C'est ce qui vous trompe, mes kiki...


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> dites 33



Bien Grug, tu devrais aller le jouer dans le sujet Loto    :love:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> dites 33


22


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 22





			
				global par interim a dit:
			
		

> 51


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

ok, penche toi maintenant


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ouais mais personne vous oblige à vivre à Paris !!!



Oui mais comme on dit : 









Vive les soldes...


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2005)

et c'est quand qu'il faut tousser  :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ouais mais personne vous oblige à vivre à Paris !!!



bien dit....


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et c'est quand qu'il faut tousser  :rateau: :hosto:



Quand tu te penches, comme toujours


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bien dit....



Oui je trouve aussi.

C'est con, mais bien dit, et surtout dans le ton de la conversation...

C'est bien en phase...

C'est  merveilleux.

C'est tout moi, quoi...


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> on m'boule, je boule
> normal, normaux.


Tu dis ça, sauf que ta missive en ma faveur était pas vraiment sympathique* et que je ne t'ai jamais boulé rouge, ni vert d'ailleurs (je ne boule rouge que ce que j'aime -moi aussi- un minimum, _hein ma bergère _ ).


C'est drôle tout ce pataquès pour une galéjade entre 2 gentils imbéciles qui se tirent la bourre à 30 kil/h en Solex à la sortie du lycée... Circulez y'a rien à voir ? _(désolé Stargazer, je ne vois que ça comme comparaison)_

_* je passerai sur le texte, fort peu courtois mais anodin, car dans MP et cdb, il y a privé _

Pour le petit carré rouge, je le laisserai un moment mais ça fait un peu ©, donc je m'abstiendrai vite...


Signé: un paysan bien lourdaud du 20e

PS: si tu veux continuer, passons par MP, je reviendrai pas par ici !


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2005)

Petite question idiote  ça veut dire quoi les 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans vos signatures (stook, elene, teo ?)... c'est encore un cercle ? :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui je trouve aussi.
> 
> C'est con, mais bien dit, et surtout dans le ton de la conversation...
> 
> ...





:love:... que tu es fort....Waow.......


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

comment ça se fait que derennes il boule gris alors qu'il  a assez de messages ?


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Petite question idiote  ça veut dire quoi les
> 
> 
> 
> ...




non, c'est une très bonne question. 

à toi, stook..


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Petite question idiote



Meuh non voyons.

Tu ne nous as pas habitué à ça.


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et c'est quand qu'il faut tousser  :rateau: :hosto:


 rassure toi, tu sentiras


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Petite question idiote  ça veut dire quoi les
> 
> 
> 
> ...



juste un groupe "non officiel" de cooperation boulesque.....


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comment ça se fait que derennes il boule gris alors qu'il  a assez de messages ?




ça se fait que 1 divisé par 2 s'arrondit à zéro


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça, sauf que ta missive en ma faveur était pas vraiment sympathique* et que je ne t'ai jamais boulé rouge, ni vert d'ailleurs (je ne boule rouge que ce que j'aime -moi aussi- un minimum, _hein ma bergère _ ).
> 
> 
> C'est drôle tout ce pataquès pour une galéjade entre 2 gentils imbéciles qui se tirent la bourre à 30 kil/h en Solex à la sortie du lycée... Circulez y'a rien à voir ? _(désolé Stargazer, je ne vois que ça comme comparaison)_
> ...



Il a raison webo, la pression est vraiment retombée...


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comment ça se fait que derennes il boule gris alors qu'il  a assez de messages ?


 parfois, il faut lire poiur suivre.


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

bon floude party


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comment ça se fait que derennes il boule gris alors qu'il  a assez de messages ?



il a assez de messages, mais pas assez de point disco...
bientot, son statut indiquera un point disco rouge....


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> parfois, il faut lire poiur suivre.


parfois on a autre chose à faire que de lire 10 pages de flood en retard


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

histoire de faire de l'air


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> parfois on a autre chose à faire que de lire 10 pages de flood en retard


 J'adÔre les enfants !!! (©Sonnyboy)


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes




rrrro le méchant..


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

grug j'te merde


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> rrrro le méchant..


 n'est ce pas


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> grug j'te merde


 "La première image dont il m'a parlé, c'est celle de trois enfants sur une route en Islande (...) "il faudra que je la mette un jour toute seule au début d'un film, avec une longue amorce noire. Si on n'a pas vu le bonheur dans l'image, au moins on verra le noir." (Chris Marker, Sans Soleil)


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> parfois on a autre chose à faire que de lire 10 pages de flood en retard



c'est vrai, c'est mieux de se concentrer sur les 10 prochaines


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

Aaaah ça fait du bien un petit floude


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il a raison webo, la pression est vraiment retombée...



Amour Entraide et Souvenirs joyeux...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah ça fait du bien un petit floude




ça décrasse


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, c'est mieux de se concentrer sur les 10 prochaines


 Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Amour Entraide et Souvenirs joyeux...  :love:  :love:  :love:




ah oui, c'est bon ça..


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



t'es bien boulé, hein


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> rassure toi, tu sentiras


 Message vBulletin

    Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

teooooooooooooooooooo : regarde ton mp


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

bonne idée, envoyons des mpqc.....

*Maaaaacounnneeeeetttttteeeeeee* , elle te satisfait cette reponse..?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonne idée, envoyons des mpqc.....
> 
> *Maaaaacounnneeeeetttttteeeeeee* , elle te satisfait cette reponse..?




mpqc??????????     

c'est quoi encore cela ??????  


pour teo c'est pas la meme chose que pour macounette
mais je ne devoilera pas nos "truc" d'amants secrets


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonne idée, envoyons des mpqc.....
> 
> *Maaaaacounnneeeeetttttteeeeeee* , elle te satisfait cette reponse..?


oui, nickel  merci :love:


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> oui, nickel  merci :love:



en attendant, t'as toujours pas mis de truc rouge dans ta signature


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

de rien....


pour Tatav: MPQC= messages privée qui compte....


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en attendant, t'as toujours pas mis de truc rouge dans ta signature


Voilà qui est réparé.


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> juste un groupe "non officiel" de cooperation boulesque.....


Mais encore ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà qui est réparé.




classsssssssssssseeeeee.....


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

et juste un petit  avant de retourner à mes cartons !


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mais encore ?



pitin® j'aurai du faire une sauvegarde du mp de macounette.....
tu l'as encore macounette...?
sinon, faut que je retape tout....ça fait 5 fois aujoursd'hui.....
que je suis con des fois.....

bon, je m'en occupe....


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin® j'aurai du faire une sauvegarde du mp de macounette.....
> tu l'as encore macounette...?
> sinon, faut que je retape tout....ça fait 5 fois aujoursd'hui.....
> que je suis con des fois.....
> ...


je suis sur iChat


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà qui est réparé.




il est _relativement_ bien planqué


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin® j'aurai du faire une sauvegarde du mp de macounette.....
> tu l'as encore macounette...?
> sinon, faut que je retape tout....ça fait 5 fois aujoursd'hui.....
> que je suis con des fois.....
> ...





fous le en signature


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Derennes, tu encombre ma boite de MP avec des posts inutiles et sans interets alors je sors ton merveilleux message



 tout le monde
Tiens c'est marrant ca me rappelle le commentaire qui allait avec son boulage gris sur moi...


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin® j'aurai du faire une sauvegarde du mp de macounette.....
> tu l'as encore macounette...?
> sinon, faut que je retape tout....ça fait 5 fois aujoursd'hui.....
> que je suis con des fois.....
> ...


c'est fait.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Juin 2005)

Je vous laisse, un bon tennis m'attends 
Bon app' à ceux qui passent à table 
A+


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin® j'aurai du faire une sauvegarde du mp de macounette.....
> tu l'as encore macounette...?
> sinon, faut que je retape tout....ça fait 5 fois aujoursd'hui.....
> que je suis con des fois.....
> ...




tu veux celui que tu m'a envoié et que j'ai envoié a macounette?      




ps: regarde dans : message envoyé


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je vous laisse, un bon tennis m'attends
> Bon app' à ceux qui passent à table
> A+


Point encore et de toute façon, ce sera à l'arrache !


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Robertav !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il est _relativement_ bien planqué




forcement , elle a la classe sophistiqué suisse    :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux celui que tu m'a envoié et que j'ai envoié a macounette?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




je nettoie plus vite que mon ombre....


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux celui que tu m'a envoié et que j'ai envoié a macounette?


Bonjour les tographes là !


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> fous le en signature



Franchement, j'y pense....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Robertav !




bonsoir monsieur carton !!!!     

tu as fini ? non ????  

ben , alors j'ai surement une bonne idée a te donner   

tu va piquer une benne a la mairie
tu la mets sous la plus grande de tes fenetres
tu balances tes afffaires par cette fenetre 
et *voilààààààà*    
demenagement express, pas cher et rapide !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les tographes là !





l'important c'est piger


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les tographes là !



oui, mais tu vois DJ, quand Toys ecris avec des fautes, on lui dit , tu pourrais faire un effort, progresse.....
quand Mackie fait des fautes, on se moque, 

mais Tatav, RESPECT, c'est ELLE, c'est bô, on aprecie.....on adore....c'est comme qui dirait, de l'ART......:love:


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir monsieur carton !!!!
> 
> tu as fini ? non ????
> 
> ...


Heu oui, mais le G4, ça coute des sous quand même ! mais des fois j'y songe !


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

en fait on est combien a avoir ete bouler gris et/ou a avoir recu un MP tout pourri de la part de derenne ?


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

ah au fait : un membre de plus pour le petit carré rouge...


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> en fait on est combien a avoir ete bouler gris et/ou a avoir recu un MP tout pourri de la part de derenne ?


 pas mal !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais Tatav, RESPECT, c'est ELLE, c'est bô, on aprecie.....on adore....c'est comme qui dirait, de..* l'ART*....:love:




      

voila !!!! et surtout il faut pas le contredire  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Heu oui, mais le G4, ça coute des sous quand même ! mais des fois j'y songe !




je vais alimenter bioman&company
pendant ce temp je vais tacher de trouver un'autre solution   



bon appppp a tous


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila !!!! et surtout il faut pas le contredire  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




Exactement, et attention, je mords........


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> en fait on est combien a avoir ete bouler gris et/ou a avoir recu un MP tout pourri de la part de derenne ?


heu moi non...


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Bon, je retourne à mes cartons moi !


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> heu moi non...


 T'inquiète ! Ça risque de pas tarder...
Il doit guetter !


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juin 2005)

bonsoir!! un ange passe


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète ! Ça risque de pas tarder...
> Il doit guetter !


Qu'il y vienne, je l'attends !


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir!! un ange passe


Oui, je passe


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juin 2005)

alors quelle heure est il?


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> alors quelle heure est il?


Je m'en vais regarder sur la pendule du salon


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

20h00


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Salut ici ! Je regarde du foot en turc c génial


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut ici ! Je regarde du foot en turc c génial


Depuis quand le foot c'est genial


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quand le foot c'est genial


tu te rends pas compte ... en turc ... ça change tout


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu te rends pas compte ... en turc ... ça change tout





Oui ca m'ouvre a d'autres cultures ... a défaut de certaines personnes


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

bof ... le turc c'est pas mal langue de prédilection...


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bof ... le turc c'est pas mal langue de prédilection...





Au moins , je restes pas sur mes convictions ..


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

C'est kiki qui gagne?


----------



## mikoo (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quand le foot c'est genial



Le foot est une activité sportive qui peut être assimilée a une géante pompe à fric.


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> C'est kiki qui gagne?





Les Turcs 1
Les Grecs 0


mais je prefere  littéralement le rugby et le golf


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Le foot est une activité sportive qui peut être assimilée a une géante pompe à fric.


Haaaaaaa c'est le truc où y'a 22 fous qui courent après un truc rond?


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je passe


tiens voici mon ami diablo !! mon jumeau du monde où il fait chaud!!


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bof ... le turc c'est pas mal langue de prédilection...


Le français non plus à ce que je vois...    

 toi  :love:


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Haaaaaaa c'est le truc où y'a 22 fous qui courent après un truc rond?





Oui tout a fait ! Et il y a même des danseuses dans ce sport


----------



## mikoo (29 Juin 2005)

Ca va pas faire plaisir à mon père (il est grec)   
... putain tout un coup jsui hyper content!!!


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Le français non plus à ce que je vois...
> 
> toi  :love:





Pour elle c l'anglais qui est sa langue de prédilection


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Les Turcs 1
> Les Grecs 0
> 
> 
> mais je prefere  littéralement le rugby et le golf


T'imagines un footeu qui joue au rugby  au bout de la 10eme seconde il est déjà en train de ce lamanter par terre  :love: 
Jamais essayé le golf...
Et si les grecs passent devant tu écoutes en grec okay?


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Ca va pas faire plaisir à mon père (il est grec)
> ... putain tout un coup jsui hyper content!!!




De toute facon les grecs savent pas jouer alors


----------



## mikoo (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui tout a fait ! Et il y a même des danseuses dans ce sport



des pom-pom girls tu veut dire? (y en a pas au foot) ou des folles (exit Bernadette Chirac qui ne va jamais au foot) qui montrent leur nichons?


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui tout a fait ! Et il y a même des danseuses dans ce sport


Oui elles trébuchent dans l'herbe quand elles perdent la balle! ça m'revient!!


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> T'imagines un footeu qui joue au rugby  au bout de la 10eme seconde il est déjà en train de ce lamanter par terre  :love:
> Jamais essayé le golf...
> Et si les grecs passent devant tu écoutes en grec okay?





J'aimerai bien essayer en Grec mais j'ai pas encore de chaînes Greques  .


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> des pom-pom girls tu veut dire? (y en a pas au foot) ou des folles (exit Bernadette Chirac qui ne va jamais au foot) qui montrent leur nichons?





Non diablo donne la réponse


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> des pom-pom girls tu veut dire? (y en a pas au foot) ou des folles (exit Bernadette Chirac qui ne va jamais au foot) qui montrent leur nichons?


Le meilleur au foot c'est les nudistes :love:


----------



## mikoo (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> De toute facon les grecs savent pas jouer alors



Ca c'est tout a fait vrai !   ils on aussi plein d'autres défauts comme raler tout le temps, bouffer comme des porcs, parler 24h/24 accrocher au portable, ne pas tenir leur promesses...


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est tout a fait vrai !   ils on aussi plein d'autres défauts comme raler tout le temps, bouffer comme des porcs, parler 24h/24 accrocher au portable, ne pas tenir leur promesses...





Non cela c le caractère pur méditerannéen ... je le suis méditerannéen alors je peux temoigner  :love:


----------



## chedya (29 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir les floodeurs   

C'est la fête, demain je vais a Werchter, préparage de sac pour le moment youhou!


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur au foot c'est les nudistes :love:


Football féminin ?


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les floodeurs
> 
> C'est la fête, demain je vais a Werchter, préparage de sac pour le moment youhou!



n'oublie pas l'aspirine


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les floodeurs
> 
> C'est la fête, demain je vais a Werchter, préparage de sac pour le moment youhou!


Ils jouent au foot là-bas ?(pour rester dans le sujet )


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Football féminin ?





Non c plus facile de tirer au but ....


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Football féminin ?


Parle pas d'horreurs


----------



## mikoo (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur au foot c'est les nudistes :love:



lequels ?   

Ca me rappelle une fois quand j'était en Grece sur la côte ouest on voulait trouver une plage, on était en voiture, ma mère fait "celle ci!!!", ok on descent... on a vu que c'était un camp de nudistes avec un vieux jouait au foot avec son chien... on s'est vite cassé!!!    :modo:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

l'homme et noir, hargneux, tirant une guele pas possible  :mouais: 

pourquoi ?


*je ne sais pas * et ça m'agace !!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juin 2005)

où en est votre meteo ?? ici pas encore frais  :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> lequels ?
> 
> Ca me rappelle une fois quand j'était en Grece sur la côte ouest [...] on a vu que c'était un camp de nudistes [...] jouait au foot avec son chien... on s'est vite cassé!!!    :modo:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


À quand les habits pour chiens...


----------



## chedya (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Ils jouent au foot là-bas ?(pour rester dans le sujet )




Si je prend un ballon y a moyen


----------



## mikoo (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> À quand les habits pour chiens...



Ca se trouve à Ikea maitenant, avec tout les accessoires qui vont avec...  ...
manque plus que le fouet   :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> où en est votre meteo ?? ici pas encore frais  :rateau:


Là il fait soleil avec des nuages passagés...visibilité hum...[...] 9 Km, vent 6,1 m/s, point de rosée 13° et voilà


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> où en est votre meteo ?? ici pas encore frais  :rateau:


la pluie a bien rafraîchi la température ici
mais maintenant, y a des nuages !


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

on m'boule je boule.
normal normaux
hibou, chou, caillou, joujou..
c'est ma grammaire comportementale à moi.


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Là il fait soleil avec des nuages passagés...visibilité hum...[...] 9 Km, vent 6,1 m/s, point de rosée 13° et voilà


Embruns à 5 %


----------



## chedya (29 Juin 2005)

Il pleut ici    D'ailleurs l'eau est rentrée dans la maison


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'homme et noir, hargneux, tirant une guele pas possible  :mouais:
> 
> pourquoi ?
> 
> ...


C'est le changement de pression!


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Embruns à 5 %


Barometre 1009 mb, couché du soleil à 21h58


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'homme et noir, hargneux, tirant une guele pas possible  :mouais:
> 
> pourquoi ?
> 
> ...


ben pose-lui la question !


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juin 2005)

24°c    50% d'humidité!


----------



## mikoo (29 Juin 2005)

Bon moi je vais remplir mon gosier...  
(j'ai trop faim malgré que je mange comme pas possible en ce moment :mouais: )


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi je vais remplir mon gosier...
> (j'ai trop faim malgré que je mange comme pas possible en ce moment :mouais: )


Bon ap'


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> on m'boule je boule.
> normal normaux
> hibou, chou, caillou, joujou..
> c'est ma grammaire comportementale à moi.



Ah ouai j t'ai boulé avec un commentaire a deux balles ??


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

Sinon les autres floodeurs ca va bien ?  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le changement de pression!




il faut croire :mouais:  ......  chez moi aussi il a bien dilugé a 18h    


tout a commencé a 16h30 le portable sonne , bioman

"appelle mon fere dis lui que j'arrive chez lui dans 40 minutes"

moi j'appelle chez lui, au boulot , sur le portable, nada, il repond pas
je rappelle bioman et je lui dis
"tampi, je vais rentrer alors"


a 17h un copain appelle 
"il est la bioman?"
"non mais il doit pas tarder , tu veux son portable suisse?"
"non pas la peine, je peux pas appeler avec celui du boulot"

a 18h personne se pointe, le copain a rappelé encore 2 fois
je me decide a appeler bioman pour savoir quoi dire et faire

"quoiiiiiiii  :mouais: ques'qu'il yaaaaaaaaa :mouais: "
"il y a que ton cop a telephoné 3 fois et je ne suis ni ton chien ni ta secretaire"  
"dis lui que je le rappelle quand je rentre"
"tu penses rentrer a quelle heure?"
"quand j'arrive tu le verraaaaaa" :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 


monsieur rentre , pas un mot , rien , une tete pas possible 
est que j'ai fait quelque chose?  
je pense pas , je ne sais pas   

là il est parti voir le copain .........


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

kikoo robertav  
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ben pose-lui la question !




fait mais pas de reponse  :mouais: 
bioman tout craché a lui meme !!


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

moi je suis en train de réparer un iMac Ruby...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> kikoo robertav
> :love:





kikouuu  a toi

c'est gentil le :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis en train de réparer un iMac Ruby...




j'ai le meme dans ma chambre a coucher 
sur la commode qui prends poussiere....

je me decide pas a le mettre dans un placard


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

moi aussi je sais le faire  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Sinon les autres floodeurs ca va bien ?  :love:  :love:


boulons vert ! boulons vert!!! embellissons notre univers de joyeux boulages vert !


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> kikouuu  a toi
> 
> c'est gentil le :love:



Pas de quoi  j'ai le souvenir que tu l'as deja mis pour moi        :love:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juin 2005)

robertav robertav!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

j'ai mal aux dents maintenant


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> boulons vert ! boulons vert!!! embellissons notre univers de joyeux boulages vert !



c'est fait... Qui veut du vert c'est ma tournée


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis en train de réparer un iMac Ruby...


C'est celui qui te sert à gérer l'équipe de Michalak...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je sais le faire  :love:




faire quoi ?   

les 
les :love:
les "quoiiiiiiiiiii qu'est qu'il y aaaaaa ??????" :mouais: 

ou sinon la secretaire?  

je t'asssure avec bioman c'est a temp complet:
lui ne peux pas appeler personne (sauf moi) avec son portable suisse du boulot
les personnes qui le demandent ne pouvent pas appler (ou voulent pas, c'est cher telephoner sur un portable etranger)
moi donc je passe mes journée a faire le relais entre tous !! :hein:


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juin 2005)

me voici un peu autiste .. rien fait de la journée .. trop fatigué et j'ai pas quitté l'ordi!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait... Qui veut du vert c'est ma tournée


 :love:


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mal aux dents maintenant



Ben alors tite maiwen t'as abusé des carambars ?       :love:


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à 222diablo222
desolé diablo...


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à 222diablo222
> desolé diablo...


J'attendrais tout seul sur la banquette  :love:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors tite maiwen t'as abusé des carambars ?       :love:


même pas ... j'ai les dents sensibles au chaud et au froid ... comme dans les pubs  

ps : moi j'aime bien le vert


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

c'est vrai que derennes sort avec toi ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que derennes sort avec toi ?


   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> J'attendrais tout seul sur la banquette  :love:



si la machine se debloque je vais te donner un p'tit coup


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> même pas ... j'ai les dents sensibles au chaud et au froid ... comme dans les pubs
> 
> ps : moi j'aime bien le vert



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen.
Pareil que diablo... desolé mais c'est noté ca sera fait  
Par contre moi aussi j'aime bien le vert les floodeurs....


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que derennes sort avec toi ?



......on attend la reponse, discretement.....


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que derennes sort avec toi ?


non .


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non .


ça c'est du non!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> T'appelles ça un MP?  :rateau:


Un MP est un MP, tu vois ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non .



et?......c'est tout....je suis deçu.........

:love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si la machine se debloque je vais te donner un p'tit coup


ça va faire mal    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement...ce n'est pas très fairplay


ben faut dire qu'il y en a qui ne connaisse pas "ignorer cet utilisateur" que veux-tu. tu venux un bizutage ???


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est du non!


le point est très important 

derennes t'es qu'un rat


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

bon, du coup, je me recassse....

++


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un MP est un MP, tu vois ???


Oui, vénérable s... nan, major  :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> le point est très important
> 
> derennes t'es qu'un rat


:casse: j'adoore :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> bon alors pour retrouver le côté bon enfant je propose une partie de colin maillard (orthographe approximative j'en ai peur et m'en excuse platement). Tout les membres sauf un contribuent en anonyme et le premier reconnu prend sa place _si c'est pas de l'idée à la con ça _


sur l'autoroute ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> c'est mon anniversaire


n'annif l'nioube, tu veux faire carrière ? sm est là !


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Il pleut ici    D'ailleurs l'eau est rentrée dans la maison



ici il fait nickel 25 °c


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> :casse: j'adoore :love:




ouala ... je me tape tous les mecs de macgé ... mackie... derennes ... valo ... et j'en passe certainement


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> C'est celui qui te sert à gérer l'équipe de Michalak...


pas compris...


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouala ... je me tape tous les mecs de macgé ... mackie... derennes ... valo ... et je passe certainement



vous aurez compris que c'était juste de l'humour


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouala ... je me tape tous les mecs de macgé ... mackie... derennes ... valo ... et j'en passe certainement



cool je suis l'exception


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vous aurez compris que c'était juste de l'humour


mackie ... pas besoin des sous-titres ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vous aurez compris que c'était juste de l'humour




oui, elle a mal aux dents


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> cool je suis l'exception


tu es pas là depuis longtemps c'est pour ça


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> cool je suis l'exception




hullaaaa!!!!! pas trop de      

maiwen a pas l'air tres *cool* ce soir


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui, elle a mal aux dents


non ça va c'est passé là tout d'un coup   :love:

roberta là tu te trompes .... je suis *hypercool*


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

c'est trop des mauvaises langues ici!


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mackie ... pas besoin des sous-titres ...


J'osais pas le dire...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ça va c'est passé là tout d'un coup   :love:




sur quel speciment tu as mis tes dents pour calmer la rage?


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est trop des mauvaises langues ici!


Tout de suite les grands mots, on discute, c'est tout !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouala ... je me tape tous les mecs de macgé ... mackie... derennes ... valo ... et j'en passe certainement


tu est *très* bonne cliente aussi...


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

Tiens j'ai cru voir un mytho arriver....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai cru voir un mytho arriver....




remets tes binocles et regarde mieux


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Prolongation du match Turquie - Grece


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Prolongation du match Turquie - Grece


et bresil argentine???


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juin 2005)

c'est pas plus interessant bresil argentine?    :rateau: oki je me tais!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Prolongation du match Turquie - Grece


Haaaaaaaaa enfin du foot  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Haaaaaaaaa enfin du foot  :love:




tu veux que le futur vert devienne rouge ?


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Haaaaaaaaa enfin du foot  :love:






Euh j'ai dis une connerie


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Haaaaaaaaa enfin du foot  :love:


l'égout et les odeurs...


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouala ... je me tape tous les mecs de macgé ... mackie... derennes ... valo ... et j'en passe certainement



un seul moi


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que le futur vert devienne rouge ?


Nan, c'était pour finir la discussion de tout a l'heure sur les fous qui courent après un truc rond


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que le futur vert devienne rouge ?



t'aime pas le Foot Taho!?


----------



## Universe player (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> remets tes binocles et regarde mieux




jalouse parce que il a pas dit que c'etait avec qu'il sort ???


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'aime pas le Foot Taho!?


Mais, heu, j'ai pas dit ça moi !


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

Valà spécial dédicace a tatav :love:


----------



## benjamin (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouala ... je me tape tous les mecs de macgé ... mackie... derennes ... valo ... et j'en passe certainement



Soudain me vient l'idée d'un _pack maiwen_.
Qui donnerait le droit de t'envoyer des MP, d'avoir tes coordonnées, de recevoir une photo sans main, de te recontrer (je sais bien que c'est déjà trop tard pour pas mal de ces choses-là, mais sait-on jamais).
On dit 50/50 pour les bénefs. Ton prix sera le mien


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Soudain me vient l'idée d'un _pack maiwen_.
> Qui donnerait le droit de t'envoyer des MP, d'avoir tes coordonnées, de recevoir une photo sans main, de te recontrer (je sais bien que c'est déjà trop tard pour pas mal de ces choses-là, mais sait-on jamais).
> On dit 50/50 pour les bénefs. Ton prix sera le mien


ça marche si tu ne désir pas être le premier pour tout ça parce que  ... je crois bien que c'est déjà tout fait     ( je crois que c'est pas compréhensible ce que je dis )


hum ... on va m'accuser de vouloir corrompre a redman  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> pas compris...


Quelqu'un pourrait lui expliquer  suis fatigué là présentement...


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> un seul moi



Lequel ???!!!


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Soudain me vient l'idée d'un _pack maiwen_.
> Qui donnerait le droit de t'envoyer des MP, d'avoir tes coordonnées, de recevoir une photo sans main, de te recontrer (je sais bien que c'est déjà trop tard pour pas mal de ces choses-là, mais sait-on jamais).
> On dit 50/50 pour les bénefs. Ton prix sera le mien


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Soudain me vient l'idée d'un _pack maiwen_.




et pour pas changer c'est pas a une vieille comme moi a qui on propose cela !!!!


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

>


jalouse


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pour pas changer c'est pas a une vieille comme moi a qui on propose cela !!!!



Non la ce serait un tretra-pack...


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un pourrait lui expliquer  suis fatigué là présentement...


je vois qui est Michalak, mais le rapport avec mon iMac, sinon la rime...


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> jalouse



j'préfère les modos


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non la ce serait un tretra-pack...




en  carton ????????    

quelle injustice !!!


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> j'préfère les modos


tu te contentes de peu !


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Juin 2005)

les floodeurs, ca va?
j'suis crevé, j'ai pas arrêté de la journée :sleep:
Même pas le temps de flooder au taf, c'est pas une vie ça!!!


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en  carton ????????
> 
> quelle injustice !!!



d'un autre coté ça conserve....


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je vois qui est Michalak, mais le rapport avec mon iMac, sinon la rime...


Michalak le joueur de Ruby ! sport qui, s'il n'est pas aussi suivi que le football, déchaîne les passions dans le sud ouest...  et un cdb vert à toi pour m'avoir divertit


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

DJ toi zici ?


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en  carton ????????
> 
> quelle injustice !!!



cool, ca bouge pas, et ca parle pas


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs, ca va?
> j'suis crevé, j'ai pas arrêté de la journée :sleep:
> Même pas le temps de flooder au taf, c'est pas une vie ça!!!


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Michalak le joueur de Ruby ! sport qui, s'il n'est pas aussi suivi que le football, déchaîne les passions dans le sud ouest...  et un cdb vert à toi pour m'avoir divertit


Merci, sauf que 



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



ce sera pour plus tard la revanche...


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Juin 2005)

Diablo, ca va ce soir?
Je vais pas faire long feu, y'a le 5eme tome d'harry potter qui m'attend sur la table basse


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Michalak le joueur de Ruby ! sport qui, s'il n'est pas aussi suivi que le football, déchaîne les passions dans le sud ouest...  et un cdb vert à toi pour m'avoir divertit


Et une hola pour un des pires jeux de mots de la soirée !   :love:


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

bref,...


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> DJ toi zici ?


Non j'suis zozo...


----------



## benjamin (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pour pas changer c'est pas a une vieille comme moi a qui on propose cela !!!!



Pour Sonny, c'est ça ?


----------



## mikoo (29 Juin 2005)

Re


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pour Sonny, c'est ça ?


non Sonny il aime les petites carnes  :love:


----------



## molgow (29 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Soudain me vient l'idée d'un _pack maiwen_.
> Qui donnerait le droit de t'envoyer des MP, d'avoir tes coordonnées, de recevoir une photo sans main, de te recontrer (je sais bien que c'est déjà trop tard pour pas mal de ces choses-là, mais sait-on jamais).
> On dit 50/50 pour les bénefs. Ton prix sera le mien



Ça s'appelle détournement de mineur ça, benjamin


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Juin 2005)

salut le breton, toujours en forme?


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'appelle détournement de mineur ça, benjamin


plus dans 1 mois et demi


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pour Sonny, c'est ça ?




sonny a sa femme et c'est lui est deja bien suffisant   :bebe:


----------



## mikoo (29 Juin 2005)

Je viens de manger des spaghettis (complet)  bolognaise maison, c'était trop bonnnnn  :love: 

J'ai zappé 2sec sur TF1 sans faire expres et jsui tombé sur la "grande soirée de l'arnaque" avec julien courgette => une arnaque à lui tout seul...


----------



## benjamin (29 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'appelle détournement de mineur ça, benjamin



Cela devient une habitude qui ne me choque guère plus, que veux-tu (je vais me faire trucider).

L'argent avant tout...


----------



## benjamin (29 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de manger des spaghettis (complet)  bolognaise maison, c'était trop bonnnnn  :love:
> 
> J'ai zappé 2sec sur TF1 sans faire expres et jsui tombé sur la "grande soirée de l'arnaque" avec julien courgette => une arnaque à lui tout seul...



Passionnant, ce sujet, c'est à regretter de n'y avoir pas participé plus tôt


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Transplantation réussie sur l'iMac Ruby ! il fonctionne de nouveau !


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

:affraid:


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> DJ toi zici ?


Oublié de dire, l'atmosphère est beaucoup plus respirable ici depuis quelques jours, cela m'ennuie moins d'y participer...


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Cela devient une habitude qui ne me choque guère plus, que veux-tu (je vais me faire trucider).
> 
> L'argent avant tout...


C'est pas hors charte ça


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Transplantation réussie sur l'iMac Ruby ! il fonctionne de nouveau !




et les cartons , eux , se font tous seuls ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir !!!


----------



## benjamin (29 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas hors charte ça



Attends, je m'en vais la modifier...


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> salut le breton, toujours en forme?



jt'e merde..j'suis sur msn avec maiwen à blablater de littérature, moi...j'suis pas ton pote Roger le poivrot avec sa technique du levage de coude ,(quatre verres :deux pieds deux mains), au comptoir du pmu de ton village alors cesse de me heler selon des considérations géographiques!
Cimer!


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Oublié de dire, l'atmosphère est beaucoup plus respirable ici depuis quelques jours, cela m'ennuie moins d'y participer...


heureuse que tu te joignes à nous


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et les cartons , eux , se font tous seuls ?



Chez moi oui !!!


----------



## mikoo (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Transplantation réussie sur l'iMac Ruby ! il fonctionne de nouveau !


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Cela devient une habitude qui ne me choque guère plus, que veux-tu (je vais me faire trucider).
> 
> L'argent avant tout...



Docteur ruth reste à votre écoute


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> jt'e merde..j'suis sur msn avec maiwen à blablater de littérature, moi...j'suis pas ton pote Roger le poivrot avec sa technique du levage de coude ,(quatre verres :deux pieds deux mains), au comptoir du pmu de ton village alors cesse de me heler selon des considérations géographiques!
> Cimer!


bon alors mossieur

petit 1 : tu piques pas mes expressions sinon mes expressions te piqueront
petit 2 : tu n'es plus sur msn avec maiwen ...
petit 3 : respire ....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas hors charte ça




la charte precise cela   



> *
> Partout règne une seule ligne de conduite : les modérateurs ont toujours raison.
> et on ne conteste pas .*


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> jt'e merde..j'suis sur msn avec maiwen à blablater de littérature, moi...j'suis pas ton pote Roger le poivrot avec sa technique du levage de coude ,(quatre verres :deux pieds deux mains), au comptoir du pmu de ton village alors cesse de me heler selon des considérations géographiques!
> Cimer!


Ca fait plaisir, un p'tit breton qui fait semblant de s'énerver   :
Ca faisait longtemps


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et les cartons , eux , se font tous seuls ?


sont prèsque finis, je m'y remets ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi oui !!!





les valises aussi ?   


parce que moi j'en aurais besoin de 4


----------



## benjamin (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Docteur ruth reste à votre écoute



Un pack _psy _pour la considérable population ici-bas, pourquoi pas


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

ah justement, j'ai besoin de cartons ... pouvez m'en prêter ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les valises aussi ?
> 
> 
> parce que moi j'en aurais besoin de 4



Non ça c'est la voisine !


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la charte precise cela
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé, grand Administrateur 
Dois-je me prosterner à tes pieds pour me faire pardonner?


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

>


Merci, merci :rose: mais c'est mon boulot après tout ! je les connais par c½ur ces iMacs là tu peux me sortir n'importe quelle vis, je te dirais où elle va ! 

démontage/remontage iMac avec échange de la carte analogique en 18 min quand je suis en forme !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Un pack _psy _pour la considérable population ici-bas, pourquoi pas



Je prends d'office !


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Un pack _psy _pour la considérable population ici-bas, pourquoi pas


alors on oublie le pack moi ?


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah justement, j'ai besoin de cartons ... pouvez m'en prêter ?


je t'en ramène pour la bouffe parisiènne ?


----------



## benjamin (29 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, grand Administrateur
> Dois-je me prosterner à tes pieds pour me faire pardonner?



Non, ça va, je laisse cela à quelques modos


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Merci, merci :rose: mais c'est mon boulot après tout ! je les connais par c½ur ces iMacs là tu peux me sortir n'importe quelle vis, je te dirais où elle va !
> 
> démontage/remontage iMac avec échange de la carte analogique en 18 min quand je suis en forme !


En toute modéstie s'entend ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Merci, merci :rose: mais c'est mon boulot après tout ! je les connais par c½ur ces iMacs là tu peux me sortir n'importe quelle vis, je te dirais où elle va !
> 
> démontage/remontage iMac avec échange de la carte analogique en 18 min quand je suis en forme !





pareil aussi pour les claviers ?   

parce que.....


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je t'en ramène pour la bouffe parisiènne ?


ça sera trop tard mais c'est fort aimable à toi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon alors mossieur
> 
> petit 1 : tu piques pas mes expressions sinon mes expressions te piqueront
> petit 2 : tu n'es plus sur msn avec maiwen ...
> petit 3 : respire ....




*Maiwen ???*
aurais-tu la délicate obligeance de ne plus citer les messages de Derennes.
En effet, ce personnage, si cher à nos c½urs, étant blacklisté par nombre d'entre nous, je  souhaiterais ne pas avoir à bénéficier de l'indéniable apport de ses contributions. 
J'imagine de surcroît ne pas être le seul à penser celà.


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je t'en ramène pour la bouffe parisiènne ?




On s'assoiera  dessus !


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Pour Doc Jones, c'est un iMac *Ruby*, même s'il a la couleur d'un rubis (j'adore cette couleur !)...


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pareil aussi pour les claviers ?
> 
> parce que.....


keskila ton clavier ?


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Maiwen ???*
> aurais-tu la délicate obligeance de ne plus citer les messages de Derennes.
> En effet, ce personnage, si cher à nos c½urs, étant blacklisté par nombre d'entre nous, je  souhaiterais ne pas avoir à bénéficier de l'indéniable apport de ses contributions.
> J'imagine de surcroît ne pas être le seul à penser celà.


j'y veillerai ... je te remercie de ta délicatesse ... celle qui t'a poussé à ne pas me "blacklisté" comme tu l'avais expresssément fait comprendre ...


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Maiwen ???*
> aurais-tu la délicate obligeance de ne plus citer les messages de Derennes.
> En effet, ce personnage, si cher à nos c½urs, étant blacklisté par nombre d'entre nous, je  souhaiterais ne pas avoir à bénéficier de l'indéniable apport de ses contributions.
> J'imagine de surcroît ne pas être le seul à penser celà.


 le pur fils ! 
alors, viendez, viendez pas à Grenoble ?


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon alors mossieur
> 
> petit 1 : tu piques pas mes expressions sinon mes expressions te piqueront
> petit 2 : tu n'es plus sur msn avec maiwen ...
> petit 3 : respire ....



petit 1 : c'est pas copyrighté par toi 'j'te merde' que je sache, et sinon tu es millionnaire
petit 2 : je suis de nouveau sur msn avec toi
petit 3 : pas de petit trois


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

le voila le beau joujou  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le voila le beau joujou  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


tu as une prise au plafond ?  

ps : derennes chut   regarde ...


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> petit 1 : c'est pas copyrighté par toi 'j'te merde' que je sache, et sinon tu es millionnaire
> petit 2 : je suis de nouveau sur msn avec toi
> petit 3 : pas de petit trois


un partout, balle au centre


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> keskila ton clavier ?




un jour j'ai eu la brillante idée de vouloir le demonter  (celui du roby, le noir) un petit peu pour un nettoyage :
pleins des touches ne font que a leur tete


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> un partout, balle au centre


Taho! attention, le fiston rôde


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pour Doc Jones, c'est un iMac *Ruby*, même s'il a la couleur d'un rubis (j'adore cette couleur !)...


Autant pour moi mais c'était pas rapport au rugby que je trouvais cela amusant. Ceci dit c'est effectivement "Ruby" le nom de cet iMac. Bien vu à toi


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un jour j'ai eu la brillante idée de vouloir le demonter  (celui du roby, le noir) un petit peu pour un nettoyage :
> pleins des touches ne font que a leur tete



heu c'est ki roby? tu pourrais pas faire un thread ou tu expliques tout ton arbre généalogique pour les nouveaux arrivants , pasque sinon c'est dur a suivre tes péripéties!
mici m'dame!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

*Robertav*
apparemment tu n'as pas encore le WI-FI chez toi

  





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> le voila le beau joujou  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Taho! attention, le fiston rôde



Où Où où ???


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi mais c'était pas rapport au rugby que je trouvais cela amusant. Ceci dit c'est effectivement "Ruby" le nom de cet iMac. Bien vu à toi


c'est les noms qui sont comme ça ... de la couleur des mac ...


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Où Où où ???


... je le dois ...


dtc


----------



## kathy h (29 Juin 2005)

bonsoir tout le monde.... j'écris de mon iMac G3 mon  G5 est au SAV depuis ce matin et il me manque déjà     

pffff, et j'attends la pluie pour mes pres il n'y a plus d'herbe pour mes chevaux... 

si ça ce n'est pas flooder...


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est les noms qui sont comme ça ... de la couleur des mac ...


Et pour le blue dalmatien c'est quoi la couleur?


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un jour j'ai eu la brillante idée de vouloir le demonter  (celui du roby, le noir) un petit peu pour un nettoyage :
> pleins des touches ne font que a leur tete


Comment puis-je t'aider ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... je le dois ...
> 
> 
> dtc



M'étonne pas !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Robertav*
> apparemment tu n'as pas encore le WI-FI chez toi




figure toi que je ne l'ai meme pas pour mon imac g4     

(ils sont vraiment pas commerciaux ces mecs a la fnac  :mouais:
il ne l'ont meme pas proposé )


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Et pour le blue dalmatien c'est quoi la couleur?


ben c'est blue dalmatien


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde.... j'écris de mon iMac G3 mon  G5 est au SAV depuis ce matin et il me manque déjà
> 
> pffff, et j'attends la pluie pour mes pres il n'y a plus d'herbe pour mes chevaux...
> 
> si ça ce n'est pas flooder...



Salut la belle !!!
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> M'étonne pas !


habitué ?   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde.... j'écris de mon iMac G3 mon  G5 est au SAV depuis ce matin et il me manque déjà
> 
> pffff, et j'attends la pluie pour mes pres il n'y a plus d'herbe pour mes chevaux...
> 
> si ça ce n'est pas flooder...



Bonsoir kathy !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Comment puis-je t'aider ?




ha nonnnnn :rose: je demande rien !!!!     

il est bien où il se trouve: dans le tiroir de la commmode


----------



## kathy h (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir kathy !  :love:



Bonsoir ma bergère 
  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> habitué ?   :love:




De ta part oui !   :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est blue dalmatien


Ben j'en aurais vu de toutes les couleurs aujourd'hui...


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir ma bergère
> :love:


kathy ... :rose: ... tu veux bien qu'on partage ? ... juste un petit peu


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir ma bergère
> :love:



Et moi j'ai pas le droit a mon bonsoir....snif


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'ai pas le droit a mon bonsoir....snif


bonsoir...snif


----------



## kathy h (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> kathy ... :rose: ... tu veux bien qu'on partage ? ... juste un petit peu



Partager quoi au juste ? 
 


Malow : je ne t'avais pas vu ma belle, alors bonsoir et bonsoir toute le monde


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

il me manque sonnyboy.
quand il est pas la, c'est comme un plat sans épice.


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Partager quoi au juste ?
> 
> 
> 
> Malow : je ne t'avais pas vu ma belle, alors bonsoir et bonsoir toute le monde


tu as dit "ma" bergère ... alors moi j'aimerai en avoir un peu  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'ai pas le droit a mon bonsoir....snif



C'est le charme de Laura Ingalls façon viking ! Ca éclipse le reste !


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir ma bergère
> :love:




ben et moi kathy ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

je profite de la presence du purfildelasagesse
pour en remetre un petit tas

      
      
      
      


prenez un chaq'un et surtout n'oubliez pas d'en laisser 1 a la sagesse


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est le charme de Laura Ingalls façon viking ! Ca éclipse le reste !



enfin bon docteur ruth est quand meme mieux...non???
 :love:


----------



## juju palavas (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> il me manque sonnyboy.
> quand il est pas la, c'est comme un plat sans épice.


avale ton coucous pleurnichard et  au dodo


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

que serait le pur fils sans sa sagesse !


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> avale ton coucous pleurnichard et  au dodo


j'aime bien ton avatar


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> il me manque sonnyboy.
> quand il est pas la, c'est comme un plat sans épice.



ba alors mon loulou, t'es perdu, tu tournes en rond?


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> que serait le pur fils sans sa sagesse !


l'immaculé conception


----------



## kathy h (29 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ben et moi kathy ?



J'ai dis " bonsoir tout le monde" .. alors bonsoir Mackie


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> il me manque sonnyboy.
> quand il est pas la, c'est comme un plat sans épice.



trop mignon.....:love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> que serait le pur fils sans sa sagesse !




celui dela diablesse?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> enfin bon docteur ruth est quand meme mieux...non???
> :love:




Non ça dépend des jours !


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> que serait le pur fils sans sa sagesse !



le pure fils


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

*Juju*
forever


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le voila le beau joujou  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Vouaaaaa !!!! :love:
C'est bôôOOOôôôô en rouge ! :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

mais non je vous ai dit : l'immaculé conception .... 

j'suis incomprise    :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> le pure fils



Ou le pire fuls !


----------



## kathy h (29 Juin 2005)

oh la la c'est trop intello pour moi ce soir au bar


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oh la la c'est trop intello pour moi ce soir au bar



bah oui on a doit respecter la chaste...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais non je vous ai dit : l'immaculé conception ....
> 
> j'suis incomprise    :rose:



Le problème c'est qu'il sera l'inverse plutôt !


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ou le pire fuls !



tu as besoin d'une seance avec docteur...n'est ce pas ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> le pure fils




*Je tiens à préciser*
que je n'ai pas été recemment subir d'opération chirugicale au Brésil...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vouaaaaa !!!! :love:
> C'est bôôOOOôôôô en rouge ! :love: :love:




n'est pas  ???????  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
je n'arrive pas a le metttre dans un placard le mien


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je tiens à préciser*
> que je n'ai pas été recemment subir d'opération chirugicale au Brésil...


où ça alors ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ou le pire fuls !




*attention ma bergère*
le pire fût (tu te douteras de quoi tout seul)


 je préfère


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je tiens à préciser*
> que je n'ai pas été recemment subir d'opération chirugicale au Brésil...




Malow et son sens de l'anticipation....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je tiens à préciser*
> que je n'ai pas été recemment subir d'opération chirugicale au Brésil...






forcement !!!!!!!!!!   

on vient de me faire savoir que au bois de boulogne on le fait aussi


----------



## juju palavas (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien ton avatar


C'est bien, je vois que tu respectes la chartre, tu as mis de l'eau dans ton cidre. peu mieux faire


----------



## katelijn (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> faire quoi ?
> 
> les
> les :love:
> ...



C'est très simple: tu achètes une agenda, que tu remplis consciencieusement (heure d'appel, motif, etc ..) et tu lui pose l'agenda sur son clavier PC ouvert à la page du jour. Et aux appelants tu dis:
"okis, c'est noté"


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien, je vois que tu respectes la chartre, tu as mis de l'eau dans ton cidre. peu mieux faire


au départ j'allais dire : tiens , un déchaîné ... mais j'ai tourné la tête et vu ton avatar ... et là ... oh c'est mimi ...


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Malow et son sens de l'anticipation....



entre la bergere et la pure fille, moi je ne sais plus ou donner de la tete....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> forcement !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> on vient de me faire savoir que au bois de boulogne on le fait aussi





*to blacklist Robertav*
or not to blacklist Robertav ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est très simple: tu achètes une agenda, que tu remplis consciencieusement (heure d'appel, motif, etc ..) et tu lui pose l'agenda sur son clavier PC ouvert à la page du jour. Et aux appelants tu dis:
> "okis, c'est noté"




nan , encore plus simple: je reponds pas


----------



## kathy h (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *attention ma bergère*
> le pire fût (tu te douteras de quoi tout seul)
> 
> 
> je préfère



décidemment c'est la bergère de tout le monde ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *to blacklist Robertav*
> or not to blacklist Robertav ?




tu peux me la refaire en français ou en italien ?  

ma traductrice attitrée (macounette  ) elle est pas là


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu peux me la refaire en français ou en italien ?
> 
> ma traductrice attitrée (macounette  ) elle est pas là


 :hein: ça enlèverait tout son piquant au propos  :hein:


----------



## juju palavas (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> au départ j'allais dire : tiens , un déchaîné ... mais j'ai tourné la tête et vu ton avatar ... et là ... oh c'est mimi ...


encore une fois pardon,je croyais parler a derenes


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> encore une fois pardon,je croyais parler a derenes


dans ce cas 

je pensais pas lui ressembler tant que ça    :rose:


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

nan rien.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)




----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> il est ou jérome?
> c'est qui?



J'en suis.


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>


Bonneuh nuit fiston


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu peux me la refaire en français ou en italien ?
> 
> ma traductrice attitrée (macounette  ) elle est pas là


Elle m'a même pas même pas dit bonne nuit en partant 

Et puis je vais pas traduire, Maiwen va encore m'en vouloir !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> décidemment c'est la bergère de tout le monde ce soir



Oui il faut croire ...


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Elle m'a même pas même pas dit bonne nuit en partant
> 
> Et puis je vais pas traduire, Maiwen va encore m'en vouloir !




quand je serai grande j'veux être traductionneuse


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Elle m'a même pas même pas dit bonne nuit en partant
> 
> Et puis je vais pas traduire, Maiwen va encore m'en vouloir !


salut mon topo, la forme?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> entre la bergere et la pure fille, moi je ne sais plus ou donner de la tete....



Oui c'est l'effet des anglaises associé à la bouteille du pur fils !


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui il faut croire ...



quelle égocentrique cette bergère !!!


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> encore une fois pardon,je croyais parler a derenes


hé c'est bon! j'suis pas le croquemitaine non plus!
ou alors j'me met en mode 'jason'mais ca va latter!


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

voilà  ... encore une preuve de sa diabolicité


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> quelle égocentrique cette bergère !!!



bonsoir jolie mallow ...
sais-tu que tes yeux affolent les astronomes?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

moi aussi je vous quitte

là , entre mes seules 4 petites heures de sommeil de la nuit precedente
 (impossible a dormir, trop chaud)
et mes crises de maux de ventre j'en peux plus
je suis ereintée

*bonne nuit a tousss !!!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est l'effet des anglaises associé à la bouteille du pur fils !



j'ai l'esprit vraiment mal tourné ce soir...mais je préfère me taire


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> voilà  ... encore une preuve de sa diabolicité



oué..et meme le diable si il me voyait, il ferait vite demi tour en appelant a l'aide, a mon avis.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir jolie mallow ...
> sais-tu que tes yeux affolent les astronomes?



Et ta soeur elle affole qui ?


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

derennes le "moi-moisme" ça va 5 minutes ... tous mes posts ne te concernent pas forcément, je parlais de boucle d'or


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'esprit vraiment mal tourné ce soir...mais je préfère me taire



Et moi qui tends des perches pour rien ...


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur elle affole qui ?


il a décidé de s'en prendre à malow ... je ne l'intéresse plus ...


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir jolie mallow ...
> sais-tu que tes yeux affolent les astronomes?



derennes c'est pas la période du rut pourtant ?


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

ouéééééééé vla le plus beau!
Papa !
sonnyboy himself!...
celui qui m'a tout appris!
grace lui soit rendu au plus profond du trouducu des cieux!


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir jolie mallow ...
> sais-tu que tes yeux affolent les astronomes?



tu mets 2 LL à Malow comme "belle"....merci beaucoup


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> salut mon topo, la forme?


Topo  Ben voilà autre chose !


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> il me manque sonnyboy.
> quand il est pas la, c'est comme un plat sans épice.



Je suis là mon lapin bleu !!!!

:love:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

tout appris ... il a du avoir une période de faiblardise ...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> quelle égocentrique cette bergère !!!



C'est faux !!! C'est juste mon ego qui déborde !


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est faux !!! C'est juste mon ego qui déborde !


faut prendre une taille de bonnet au dessus


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> tu mets 2 LL à Malow comme "belle"....merci beaucoup



Deux ailes car  dans mon paradis , tu t'en-cielles.
-excusez ce néologisme dantesque


----------



## katelijn (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pareil aussi pour les claviers ?
> 
> parce que.....



T'as toujours pas résolu ton problème de clavier? :affraid:
Moi, ça y'est, je l'ai grillé et remplacé


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> derennes le "moi-moisme" ça va 5 minutes ... tous mes posts ne te concernent pas forcément, je parlais de boucle d'or



De qui ?


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

derennes .. oublie ... elle est pas libre ...


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est faux !!! C'est juste mon ego qui déborde !



Quelle belle deuxième perche...


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis là mon lapin bleu !!!!
> 
> :love:



Ah non !!!!   c'est pas lui *le Lapin Bleu*... non mais...


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De qui ?


de toi pardis


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> derennes .. oublie ... elle est pas libre ...



jalouse...
  :love:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> jalouse...
> :love:


 ... j'ai mon lot d'admirateurs déjà


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de toi pardis


es tu avertie que sonnyboy exerce un légitime droit de cuissage sur toutes mes conquetes féminines?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Quelle belle deuxième perche...



Et personne pour les prendre ...


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai mon lot d'admirateurs déjà



Oui mais malow a le meilleur de tous : derennnnnnnneeeeeessssss !!!!!!!! :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> es tu avertie que sonnyboy exerce un légitime droit de cuissage sur toutes mes conquetes féminines?


encore faudrait-il que tu en ais ...


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> es tu avertie que sonnyboy exerce un légitime droit de cuissage sur toutes mes conquetes féminines?



ah bon... ça doit faire un boulot monstre...


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> encore faudrait-il que tu en ais ...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de toi pardis



Ah j'avais pas compriiiiis !   :rateau:


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et personne pour les prendre ...



Jamais deux sans trois petite....tu m'en fais une quatrieme et je la saisie


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Jamais deux sans trois petite....tu m'en fais une quatrieme et je la saisie



Ne te sens pas obligé de saisir toutes les perches que les hommes te tendent...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais malow a le meilleur de tous : derennnnnnnneeeeeessssss !!!!!!!! :mouais:



Je commencerai à me faire du souci à ta place !


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais malow a le meilleur de tous : derennnnnnnneeeeeessssss !!!!!!!! :mouais:



oué et si tu galeres avec elle, j'veux bien te dépanner de quelques vers de ma fabrication , vers dont j'ai moi-meme éprouvé la tradition ,qu'ils enflamment le coeur des filles....


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> encore faudrait-il que tu en ais ...


ca va se regler sur msn....


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ne te sens pas obligé de saisir toutes les perches que les hommes te tendent...



Où t'as vu un homme ? j'ai vu qu'une bergère moi !


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je commencerai à me faire du souci à ta place !



Pour derennes ou pour malow ????


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ne te sens pas obligé de saisir toutes les perches que les hommes te tendent...



non ça c'est Maiwen    :love:


----------



## duracel (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour derennes ou pour malow ????



Pourquoi pas pour les deux?


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> non ça c'est Maiwen


il manque un smiley à ce post ...


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il manque un smiley à ce post ...



3


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> 3




bonne nuit


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas pour les deux?



Je ne connais que malow... Donc je sais ce à quoi doit s'attendre le pauvre derennes...


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais que malow... Donc je sais ce à quoi doit s'attendre le pauvre derennes...



mallow je l'aime beaucoup.je la trouve drole,intelligente,pertinente,caustique,classieuse,moderne.
MÉFIANCE!


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine de surcroît ne pas être le seul à penser celà.



Ceci n'a rien, mais alors rien du tout de rassurant !


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

c'est drôle ... il m'a dit la même chose ... derennes serait-il l'heureux propriétaire d'un dictionnaire de 50 adjectifs ?


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit



bonne nuit belle Maiwen


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> mallow je l'aime beaucoup.je la trouve drole,intelligente,pertinente,caustique,classieuse,moderne.
> MÉFIANCE!



Oula mais il en manque !!!!!! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit



Bonne nuit !


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit belle Maiwen


Bonne nuit  

prends garde, je te laisse seule en compagnie de la bergère ... seule au milieu de la meutte .... soit forte 

bonne nuit boucles d'or :love:


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit !



bonne nuit


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde.... j'écris de mon iMac G3 mon G5 est au SAV depuis ce matin et il me manque déjà


 et qu'est-ce qui s'est passé ?


----------



## derennes (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est drôle ... il m'a dit la même chose ... derennes serait-il l'heureux propriétaire d'un dictionnaire de 50 adjectifs ?



mdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
t'es vraiment une gourgandine toi!


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit



Je vais pas me coucher !


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien, je vois que tu respectes la chartre, tu as mis de l'eau dans ton cidre. peu mieux faire



Mais ou il a vu qu'il avait le droit de porter des jugements lui ???


----------



## Xman (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oula mais il en manque !!!!!! :love:



Moi aussi ça me manque...

Pfff dur de prendre un flood au vol....


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit
> 
> prends garde, je te laisse seule en compagnie de la bergère ... seule au milieu de la meutte .... soit forte
> 
> bonne nuit boucles d'or :love:



Je la protégerai de mon corps et de mes jupons ...


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas me coucher !



bah comme ça c'est fait...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> bah comme ça c'est fait...



Quelle prévoyance ! Tu viens border aussi ?


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quelle prévoyance ! Tu viens border aussi ?



Et tu veux que je te repasses tes jupons, et que je fasse chauffer la boucleuse ???


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et tu veux que je te repasses tes jupons, et que je fasse chauffer la boucleuse ???



Si ça te dérange pas c'est bien urbain de ta part !


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Je regarde Nip Tuck , j'adore ca !!!!!!


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Il s'est passé quoi depuis que je suis parti ?


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si ça te dérange pas c'est bien urbain de ta part !



sur ce, c'est moi qui vous laisse mes amis... bonne nuit et sortez couvert...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il s'est passé quoi depuis que je suis parti ?



T'as qu'à lire dugland.


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde Nip Tuck , j'adore ca !!!!!!



Bon choix !


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

bon, vais pas tarder dodo, bonne nuit à tous !


----------



## Xman (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde Nip Tuck , j'adore ca !!!!!!



Redifs.....


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon choix !





Merci mais malheureusement en VF


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'à lire dugland.



c'est un excellent résumé...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais malheureusement en VF



Mauvais choix alors ...


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mauvais choix alors ...





Pourquoi tu les a en DIVX ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> c'est un excellent résumé...



Surtout avec son petit  rajouté après-coup !


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde 
:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu les a en DIVX ?



Non vu sur le câble en VO ... Désolé


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde
> :sleep:



T'as loupé ma troisième perche ...   

  

Bonne nuit !


----------



## katelijn (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il s'est passé quoi depuis que je suis parti ?



Rien! Tatav a des problèmes de comunication, ben oui même à elle ça arrive!
Benjamin propose un nouveau pack.
Katyh a grillé son G5
Maiwen et Malow ont a faire a un sans vergogne.
Stargazer cherche une repasseuse pour ses bouclettes.
Sonnyboy a trouvé son lapin bleu.


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Rien! Tatav a des problèmes de comunication, ben oui même à elle ça arrive!
> Benjamin propose un nouveau pack.
> Katyh a grillé son G5
> Maiwen et Malow ont a faire a un sans vergogne.
> ...



Bonsoir katelijn  :love:

Excellent résumé !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !



Heureusement qu'elle est là !


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Surtout avec son petit  rajouté après-coup !



On appelle ça la phrase de macounette.

J'avais prévenu...

Remarquer l'absence de smiley.

Je me réserve d'ailleur le droit de faire un sujet sur l'usage des smileys... j'y cogite...


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'elle est là !





A les femmes  :love:


----------



## katelijn (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir katelijn  :love:
> 
> Excellent résumé !





 Stargazer, Ça va? pas trop de vent?


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je me réserve d'ailleur le droit de faire un sujet sur l'usage des smileys... j'y cogite...



Il existe ce sujet..    fais une recherche


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer, Ça va? pas trop de vent?





Et moi alors ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Rien! Benjamin propose un nouveau pack.



Il connait sa clientèle le Benjamin...

Aprés le NASDAQ, voici le Nase Pack...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On appelle ça la phrase de macounette.
> 
> J'avais prévenu...
> 
> ...



Je me demande ce que ça va donner ...


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il existe ce sujet..    fais une recherche





Macelene la mémoire de macg


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer, Ça va? pas trop de vent?



Ca va ! Pour le vent, mes jupons frémissent à peine ! Juste ce qu'il faut ...


----------



## katelijn (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et moi alors ?



Perdon pequeño, tu vas bien?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il existe ce sujet..    fais une recherche



Que vois je ???

Une tentative de se substituer à la police morale (PM ça changera des MP...) ?

Cet acte sera signalé aux autorités compétentes !!!

Pour le sujet des smiley :

Du moment qu'il n'a pas été écrit par moi, il est incomplet.


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et moi alors ?



Gregg ça va ? Pas trop de vent ?


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Perdon pequeño, tu vas bien?




Oui  :rose: et toi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande ce que ça va donner ...



Demande toi plutot ce que tu feras demain, petit scarabé....


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Gregg ça va ? Pas trop de vent ?





Nip tuck en francais ca manque de saveur


----------



## katelijn (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui  :rose: et toi ?



Très bien, enfin un peu de fraicheur


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Demande toi plutot ce que tu feras demain, petit scarabé....



Je t'en pose des questions ?


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Très bien, enfin un peu de fraicheur





Aucune près de Paris


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en pose des questions ?





Tu fera quoi demain ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Très bien, enfin un peu de fraicheur



Mon travail est accompli alors !


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juin 2005)

hello


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Que vois je ???
> 
> Une tentative de se substituer à la police morale (PM ça changera des MP...) ?
> 
> ...





* Écrit par Poildep mon vieux    *​ 

*Ici   *​


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> hello





Saloute


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

Merci pour le lien je collerai mon post aux fesses de ce sujet...


----------



## katelijn (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Aucune près de Paris



T'as pas fermé tes fenêtres par hasard? :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> hello



Bonsoir


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu fera quoi demain ?



La même chose qu'hier et qu'après-demain ... ce qui veut dire qu'aujourd'hui c'était pas la même chose !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas fermé tes fenêtres par hasard? :rose:



Il en est bien capable ...


----------



## katelijn (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mon travail est accompli alors !



Oui, :love: Reste dans la bonne direction, surtout 

Bonne nuit a tous, Safari rame trop a cette heure ci


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, :love: Reste dans la bonne direction, surtout
> 
> Bonne nuit a tous, Safari rame trop a cette heure ci



Par ici le safari file à vive allure ... 

bonne nuit et que les vents t'accompagnent dans tes rêves ! :love:


----------



## katelijn (29 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> hello




 Joel 
Bonne et douce nuit a toi


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2005)

Bonne nuit à tous.  :sleep:


----------



## Xman (29 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous.  :sleep:



Bonne nuit Heidi


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il en est bien capable ...





On parle quand je suis pas la , ca veut dire quoi ca ?


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit Heidi





Heidi is here ?


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous.  :sleep:



Bonne nuit !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On parle quand je suis pas la , ca veut dire quoi ca ?



Ca veut dire ce que ça veut dire !


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous.  :sleep:





Bonne nuiiiiiiit


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut dire ce que ça veut dire !





même pas vrai 

1200 posts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> même pas vrai
> 
> 1200 posts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :love:



Si !!!!

Et t'es encore loin !


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juin 2005)

douce nuit les floodeurs!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuiiiiiiit


bonne nuit gregg


----------



## NED (30 Juin 2005)

Qui floodera, vera....
A mediter...


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Qui floodera, vera....
> A mediter...



Tu veux dire vivra ?


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

tien y a un thème a la soiré


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

s'est deux a la suite


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

'lu les flood sa roule pour vous


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tien y a un thème a la soiré



Non ce soir c'est open !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 'lu les flood sa roule pour vous



Oui et pour toi !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juin 2005)

Désolé toys je t'ai bloqué ton 4 à la suite ! :rose:


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui et pour toi !


bien moi je suis en arret de travaille pour surmenage donc oui sa vas je vient de dormir 24 h de suite


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juin 2005)

Non rien ...


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Désolé toys je t'ai bloqué ton 4 à la suite ! :rose:


s'etait pas dans les prévision un trois me suffit et puis 4 s'est quoi même pas un chiffre premier alors bon que ni ni on s'est fou


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juin 2005)

BONNE NUIT FIL À FLOOD


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

yep, 'ne nuit...


:sleep:


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

Bah alors ??? réveil difficile ?


----------



## duracel (30 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors ??? réveil difficile ?




Maisn non, réveil heureux.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

faut dire qu'après toutes ces myrthe j'ai l'impression de me réveiller en plein maquis :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> faut dire qu'après toutes ces myrthe j'ai l'impression de me réveiller en plein maquis :rateau:



Attention aux buissons de genévrier, ça pique


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

A 13 h je ne suis plus SDF...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

dit-il en postant depuis un cyber-café


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dit-il en postant depuis un cyber-café




Non non, il y a un spot wifi sous le pont où j'ai dormi...


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> faut dire qu'après toutes ces myrthe j'ai l'impression de me réveiller en plein maquis :rateau:



Ce sont les cochons sauvages qui t'ont réveillé ???


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont les cochons sauvages qui t'ont réveillé ???



Ces henissements terribles ? C'étaient les cochons du purfilsdelasagesse... :affraid:
Depuis son feuilleton de l'été, ils se prennent pour les chevaux de l'apocalypse, je vous raconte pas le bordel  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Juin 2005)

*Dans le cochon de l'apocalypse*
tout est mauvais


----------



## Taho! (30 Juin 2005)

Bon, j'ai pas tellement avancé, me reste encore un ou deux cartons et ce sera tout bon. Reste à démonter les meubles...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2005)

Hi all


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Rien! Tatav a des problèmes de comunication, ben oui même à elle ça arrive!




haaaaaaa non      

c'est pas moi qui a des problemes de comunication 
moi je parle meme de trop , par contre la diplomatie n'est pas ma premiere vertu   





ps : le clavier c'est le noir , celui du imac ruby que j'ai mis a la retraite


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> A 13 h je ne suis plus SDF...




tu veux dire que du carton tu passes a un triplex 400m carré *?  






*je trouve où le petit 2 de carré  ?


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai pas tellement avancé, me reste encore un ou deux cartons et ce sera tout bon. Reste à démonter les meubles...



Pourvu que ça soit des meubles Ikéa©, qu'on rigole un peu


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2005)

çà s'appelle un exposant  

pour le trouver, demande à Benjamin pour qu'il bricole vBulletin


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai pas tellement avancé, me reste encore un ou deux cartons et ce sera tout bon. Reste à démonter les meubles...




et tu dis *bon?????*     


le pire reste a venir        




ps: a chaque meuble que tu devisses mets le vis dans une enveloppe unique


----------



## Taho! (30 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Pourvu que ça soit des meubles Ikéa©, qu'on rigole un peu


Ce sont des meubles anciens qui se démontent donc.
Des meubles Ikéa©, ça ne se démonte pas, ça se démembre !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà s'appelle un exposant
> 
> pour le trouver, demande à Benjamin pour qu'il bricole vBulletin





tu parles !!!!!      

trop occupé avec son karting, 
meme la fenetre d'avertissement mp n'est plus en service !!!


----------



## Taho! (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps: a chaque meuble que tu devisses mets le vis dans une enveloppe unique


C'est sur, ce sera beaucoup plus drôle ! Et surtout j'évite bien de marquer à quel meuble elle appartient !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Des meubles Ikéa©, ça ne se démonte pas, ça se démembre !




non , c'est une fausse idée ou sinon vous les montées comme des brutes !!!    


j'ai des petits meuble ikea que j'ai monté/demonté plusieur fois et vraiment
j'ai pas de probleme


----------



## benjamin (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu parles !!!!!
> 
> trop occupé avec son karting,
> meme la fenetre d'avertissement mp n'est plus en service !!!



De quoi parlez-tu ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

cé ki se trolle en rouje ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> De quoi parlez-tu ?




je pensais que c'etait a cause du passage panther/tiger mais on m'a dis cque cela n'avais rien a voir......

avant, quand on recevait un mp on avait une fenetre surgissant disant que on vait reçu un mp.....maintenant cette fenetre n'apparait plus


----------



## benjamin (30 Juin 2005)

Je ne t'en veux pas...
Et pour info, le kart, c'est pas moi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que du carton tu passes a un triplex 400m carré *?



J'aimerais bien, mais dans Paris, c'est un peu cher... Je me contenterais d'un 73m2. Et celui-là, il est à moi tout seul quoi qu'il arrive. Personne pour m'obliger à le revendre...


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cé ki se trolle en rouje ?


 
s'en doute le fraire a maqui


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien, mais dans Paris, c'est un peu cher... Je me contenterais d'un 73m2. Et celui-là, il est à moi tout seul quoi qu'il arrive. Personne pour m'obliger à le revendre...


et tu vas vivre tout seul dans ton 73 m2 ? parce que si tu veux ... nous on est 4 dans un 65 m2 ... alors si on peut échanger ... je pense que ça serait mieux pour toi, un tout petit peu plus petit  quartier des batignolles ... très recherché ... un parc juste à côté , l'école ... enfait tout à portée ...  ...


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

une chambre de domestique c'est tout ce qu'il lui faut...


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

et un carton pour toi ?


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

un carton qui a servi a t'emballer...
mouah ah ah ah!


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

tant que c'est que le carton ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> une chambre de domestique c'est tout ce qu'il lui faut...



Tiens, Derennes est encore constipé...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je ne t'en veux pas...
> Et pour info, le kart, c'est pas moi.




merci......  

donc hier soir j'ai pas revé     ....
je navigais trankil par ici, une fenetre taille normale c'est affiché pendant 2/3 seconde comme quoi j'avais un mp de teo ou quelque chose comme cela .....pas eu assez de temp pour lire correctement
je vais voir mes mp mais rien et teo n'avais toujour pas lu le mien....
je me suis dite que la fatigue aidant m'avait fait voir des choses    



edit , pardon  :rose: je confonds toujour begilli et benjamin  :rose:  :rose: ...
quelle idée a se donner un speudo similaire et la meme couleur rouge


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et un carton pour toi ?


Non plutôt 9 mètres carrés avec des barreaux aux fenêtres....


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tant que c'est que le carton ...



j'crois qu'elle m'adore...


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

tu crois ?


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

nan t'as raison.
croire c'est pas assez fort..croire, c'est par définition ne pas savoir.


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et tu vas vivre tout seul dans ton 73 m2 ? parce que si tu veux ... nous on est 4 dans un 65 m2 ... alors si on peut échanger ... je pense que ça serait mieux pour toi, un tout petit peu plus petit  quartier des batignolles ... très recherché ... un parc juste à côté , l'école ... enfait tout à portée ...  ...


 
ok, j'échange avec un micro duplex de 40m2 à Bastille. Par MP merci


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ok, j'échange avec un micro duplex de 40m2 à Bastille. Par MP merci


ça va faire sérieusement juste là par contre


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ok, j'échange avec un micro duplex de 40m2 à Bastille. Par MP merci



t'es pas un mec du neuf trois, toi?
bizarre..


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

Salut Derennes, ça gaze?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> croire, c'est par définition ne pas savoir.



Pour une fois, je suis d'accord avec toi. Nous par exemple on sait que t'es un gros naze... Toi, tu te crois très malin.... Tu as bien saisi la nuance?


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Fab'Fab.



flûte


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas un mec du neuf trois, toi?
> bizarre..



C'est sur que d'être du trois cinq, ça classe tout de suite...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois, je suis d'accord avec toi. Nous par exemple on sait que t'es un gros naze... Toi, tu te crois très malin.... Tu as bien saisi la nuance?



Et une pression, une !!! 

Non vraiment c'est Webo qui a raison, ça va vachement mieux !!!

*JE ME MARRE !!!!!! *


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> croire c'est pas assez fort..croire, c'est par définition ne pas savoir.


T'a du te tromper de verbe c'est croître qui par définition est : "ne pas grandir..."


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salut Derennes, ça gaze?



oué et toi mon amour?


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salut Derennes, ça gaze?


Tu vas faire un four avec ce genre de message...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

je me demande comment on peut vivre dans des logements si petit ,
comment organiser le tout sans se marcher sur les pieds
avoir son propre espace , ect ect

chapeau  


depuis l'année derniere on habite dans un 120 m 
a part le studio que j'ai eu a mes debut avec mon premier mari 
celui ci c' est le logement  plus petit où j'ai habité et j'ai hate de demenager
je me sens vraiment a l'etroit


surement cela doit etre a cause de mon passé
en italie j'ai toujour vecu dans des appart tres grands et plus fonctionnels ...
on commence seulement depuis peu année a contruire de "cages a rats"


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> oué et toi mon amour?


 
nann

je constate que t'es toujours pareil


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> T'a du te tromper de verbe c'est croître qui par définition est : "ne pas grandir..."



croitre c'est grandir si la langue française qu'on m'a enseigné est toujours valable.
aller, c'est chou...t'as voulu faire ton lettré et tu t'es planté, ça arrive a tout le monde.
bisoux doux!
achete toi quand meme une dictée magique...ca peut t'aider.


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me demande comment on peut vivre dans des logements si petit ,
> comment organiser le tout sans se marcher sur les pieds
> avoir son propre espace , ect ect
> 
> ...


oui ben ...  :mouais: c'est pas facile tous les jours ... j'ai pas ma chambre, je dors dans un lit superposé avec mon frère de 11 ans et demi :affraid: ... mon bureau est dans la chambre de mes parents ... donc je vis plus là qu'autre chose ... ma mère veut virer mon bureau dans l'entrée ... et on a des problèmes de voisinage ... mais à paris c'est tellement cher que déménager n'est pas envisagé ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me demande comment on peut vivre dans des logements si petit ,
> comment organiser le tout sans se marcher sur les pieds
> avoir son propre espace , ect ect
> 
> ...



Ben oui, mais l'avantage de la province c'est que les prix sont beaucoup plus bas... Avec mon 73m2 à Paris, je prends un 150 sur Lyon... Sauf que je veux pas vivre à Lyon...


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me demande comment on peut vivre dans des logements si petit ,
> comment organiser le tout sans se marcher sur les pieds
> avoir son propre espace , ect ect
> 
> ...


 
quand t'as pas le choix, tu fais avec. Et puis un petit peu d'organisation et tu t'apercois que t'as pas forcément besoin d'une cuisine ET d'une salle de bain: c'est possible de se laver dans l'évier.  
Et puis de toutes façons, t'es pas non plus obligé de dormir allongé.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui ben ...  :mouais: c'est pas facile tous les jours ... j'ai pas ma chambre, je dors dans un lit superposé avec mon frère de 11 ans et demi :affraid: ... mon bureau est dans la chambre de mes parents ... donc je vis plus là qu'autre chose ... ma mère veut virer mon bureau dans l'entrée ... et on a des problèmes de voisinage ... mais à paris c'est tellement cher que déménager n'est pas envisagé ...



Dans 5 minutes, Mackie te propose un deal pour t'installer chez lui...


----------



## 222diablo222 (30 Juin 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Dans 5 minutes, Mackie te propose un deal pour t'installer chez lui...


s'il ne l'a pas déjà fait


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mon bureau est dans la chambre de mes parents .. ma mère veut virer mon bureau dans l'entrée ...



en clair ta mere veut installer sa chambre a coucher dans l'entrée!...interessant pour celui qui sonne a la porte!


----------



## madlen (30 Juin 2005)

PUT..bip..... !!!

La j'y crois pas... j'ai reçu une amande de 40 chf pour 4km/h en trop...
54km/h à la place de 50...

Trop une blague, y on que ça à faire


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> PUT..bip..... !!!
> 
> La j'y crois pas... j'ai reçu une amande de 40 chf pour 4km/h en trop...
> 54km/h à la place de 50...
> ...


c'est la monnaie d'où les chf ?


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quand t'as pas le choix, tu fais avec. Et puis un petit peu d'organisation et tu t'apercois que t'as pas forcément besoin d'une cuisine ET d'une salle de bain: c'est possible de se laver dans l'évier.
> Et puis de toutes façons, t'es pas non plus obligé de dormir allongé.



Par contre pour faire caca, vaut mieux s'assoir...


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre pour faire caca, vaut mieux s'assoir...


 
fais pas ta mijorée, quand t'as pas le choix, t'as pas le choix, te dis-je


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre pour faire caca, vaut mieux s'assoir...


il suffit d'un lavabo solide


----------



## madlen (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est la monnaie d'où les chf ?



Les CHF c'est les sou sou suisse


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

Petit rappel :



			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> croire c'est pas assez fort..croire, c'est par définition ne pas savoir.





			
				Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> T'a du te tromper de verbe c'est croître qui par définition est : "ne pas grandir..."





			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> croitre c'est grandir si la langue française qu'on m'a enseigné est toujours valable.
> aller, c'est chou...t'as voulu faire ton lettré et tu t'es planté, ça arrive a tout le monde.
> bisoux doux!
> achete toi quand meme une dictée magique...ca peut t'aider.


En plus de rester *petit* l'a pas d'humour lui... à quelque degrés que ce soit...


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est la monnaie d'où les chf ?


 
les chf, c'est les chuiches francs


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Petit rappel :
> 
> 
> 
> En plus de rester *petit* l'a pas d'humour lui... à quelque degrés que ce soit...



le "fondement" t'échappe a toi aussi, dis moi.!
Direction le lavabo de maiewen et fi ça!


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

derennes ... tu as toujours un "e" en trop ... c'est maiwen pas maiewen


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> le "fondement" t'échappe a toi aussi, dis moi.!
> Direction le lavabo de maiewen et fi ça!



Pas "fi ça"... fissa...


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> derennes ... tu as toujours un "e" en trop ... c'est maiwen pas maiewen



tu devrais aller déposer une main courante.


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

tu veux que je te la dépose sur la figure ma main courante ?   naméo  :hein:


----------



## Taho! (30 Juin 2005)

Les enfants, on ne touche plus le fond, on creuse !


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que je te la dépose sur la figure ma main courante ?   naméo  :hein:



tu veux enlaidir ma belle geule a coup de balafres pour éviter d'avoir a subir la concurrence des autres filles ?
comme cette preuve d'attachement est attendrissante!.


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

quelles autres filles ? ... y'en a-t-il même une qui s'intéresse à toi ?


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tu veux enlaidir ma belle geule a coup de balafres pour éviter d'avoir a subir la concurrence des autres filles ?
> comme cette preuve d'attachement est attendrissante!.


 
tu dérapes, derennes


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quelles autres filles ? ... y'en a-t-il même une qui s'intéresse à toi ?




y'a toi!
c'est déja assez difficile a gérer comme ça...j'suis pas sonnyboy moi, qui gere par fax des relations galantes aux quatres coins de la planete.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu dérapes, derennes



A ce rythme là, il a déjà les traces de freinage au fond du calbute.... :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## madlen (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> A ce rythme là, il a déjà les traces de freinage au fond du calbute.... :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



warffff looOool


----------



## Taho! (30 Juin 2005)

J'voudrais pas dire, mais





			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, on ne touche plus le fond, on creuse !


----------



## Amok (30 Juin 2005)

Vous êtes vraiment des momes : c'est fatiguant. 3 jours après avoir fait un sujet de recadrage, les mauvaises habitudes sont de retour, comme si de rien n'était.

Dans ce sujet, il était indiqué que si un membre vous gonfle, rien de plus simple que de le mettre dans vos "utilisateurs ignorés".

Nous en avons marre (je parle des modos du bar) d'avoir à intervenir quasiment tous les jours pour des enfantillages à la con et des chamailleries qui nous font perdre notre temps et n'apportent rien au bar si ce n'est une ambiance detestable.

A partir de maintenant, comme nous n'avons pas que ca à foutre et vu que vous avez tous les outils pour éviter de tomber dans ce travers, et puisque vous agissez commes des gamins et gamines, la technique employée sera adaptée.

*tous* ceux qui s'engueuleront auront droit à 24 heures gratuites de piquet, sans même entendre les "c'est pas moi qui ai commencé". Parce que ils ne sont pas assez malins pour comprendre que la pire des armes est l'indifférence, qu'ils font perdre leur temps aux modérateurs et que ca se termine par des pages et des pages nulles.

Derennes, tu sais ce que je vais te dire, alors je ne le dis pas.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> PUT..bip..... !!!
> 
> La j'y crois pas... j'ai reçu une amande de 40 chf pour 4km/h en trop...
> 54km/h à la place de 50...
> ...


j'ai du mal à comprendre qu'on se plaigne parce qu'on paye d'avoir roulé trop vite ? à 50 km/h t'aurais rien eu.


----------



## Universe player (30 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes vraiment des momes : c'est fatiguant. 3 jours après avoir fait un sujet de recadrage, les mauvaises habitudes sont de retour, comme si de rien n'était.
> 
> Dans ce sujet, il était indiqué que si un membre vous gonfle, rien de plus simple que de le mettre dans vos "utilisateurs ignorés".
> 
> ...


 
  merci pour cette petite intervention, certains n'ont pas du lire le sujet de recadrage.

Bon sinon  les floodeurs comment ca va aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du mal à comprendre qu'on se plaigne parce qu'on paye d'avoir roulé trop vite ? à 50 km/h t'aurais rien eu.


Doit avoir une mégane avec un limitateur de vitesse défichiant...


----------



## Universe player (30 Juin 2005)

y a plus personne ? comme ca fait vide...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

coucou cor


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

Des trucs interressants à lire aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

Oui , je viens de me reveiller voilà 20 minutes ca va bien ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> merci pour cette petite intervention, certains n'ont pas du lire le sujet de recadrage.
> 
> Bon sinon  les floodeurs comment ca va aujourd'hui ?


Je diras même que certains refusent d'utiliser la liste d'ignorés volontairement...


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Des trucs interressants à lire aujourd'hui ?


 
bof


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je diras même que certains refusent d'utiliser la liste d'ignorés volontairement...


c'est peut-être une conviction profonde


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

Faut pas être plus royaliste que le roi


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> y a plus personne ? comme ca fait vide...



Ben avec tous ces ignorés, reste plus grand monde avec qui parler...


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas être plus royaliste que le roi


bonjour mossieurPierre ...et ... ç'est-à-dire ?


----------



## Universe player (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je diras même que certains refusent d'utiliser la liste d'ignorés volontairement...


 
Moi jusque là je ne l'utilisais pas parce que je connaissais pas vraiment  mais maintenant c'est clair qu'elle va m'être utile...


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonjour mossieurPierre ...et ... ç'est-à-dire ?



pourquoi se faire souffrir inutilement ? (à moins d'aimer ça, oui, je sais, j'en vois quelques-uns pas très loin  )

Bon c'est pas le tout... j'ai faim


----------



## Universe player (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ben avec tous ces ignorés, reste plus grand monde avec qui parler...


 
 Fab'Fab


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Moi jusque là je ne l'utilisais pas parce que je connaissais pas vraiment  mais maintenant c'est clair qu'elle va m'être utile...



Toi tu vas me faire le plaisir d'aller tout de suite lire le thread de recadrage... Tiens et tant que tu y es tu me fera aussi 100 lignes de "Je ne trollerai plus sur les forums", c'est à titre préventif


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi se faire souffrir inutilement ? (à moins d'aimer ça, oui, je sais, j'en vois quelques-uns pas très loin  )
> 
> Bon c'est pas le tout... j'ai faim


souffrir ? ... à propos de quoi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Fab'Fab





Bon, ben c'est pas tout ça, mais hop! chez le notaire!


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben c'est pas tout ça, mais hop! chez le notaire!


bonne journée ... si c'est possible


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je diras même que certains refusent d'utiliser la liste d'ignorés volontairement...



Oui moi !  Pourquoi, ça se voit ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est peut-être une conviction profonde


Quelle conviction ? celle de dire que derennes te fatigue 45 fois par jour ?


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quelle conviction ? celle de dire que derennes te fatigue 45 fois par jour ?


... on va pas recommencer ... c'est pas quelque chose que je dit ... mais tu à l'air de le croire ... 

bref .


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Oui moi !  Pourquoi, ça se voit ?


Oui mais toi tu es grand et tu te plains pas qu'untel post des conneries


----------



## Universe player (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben c'est pas tout ça, mais hop! chez le notaire!


 
Amuse toi bien


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> souffrir ? ... à propos de quoi ?



Laisse tomber


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... on va pas recommencer ... c'est pas quelque chose que je dit ... mais tu à l'air de le croire ...
> 
> bref .


Je ne parle pas spécialement de toi, je répond à ton post.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Amuse toi bien



C'est surtout pour monter les cartons au 6ème sans ascenseur cet aprèm que je  vais m'amuser


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parle pas spécialement de toi, je répond à ton post.


ok ... je pensais ... dans ce cas


----------



## Universe player (30 Juin 2005)

Bon boujoute tout le monde j'ai une course a faire
Ad taleur...


----------



## juju palavas (30 Juin 2005)

mon nouvel avatar vous convient . ou,,ou,, je change???


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> mon nouvel avatar vous convient . ou,,ou,, je change???



change


----------



## Universe player (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout pour monter les cartons au 6ème sans ascenseur cet aprèm que je vais m'amuser


 
aye..  bon ben je rectifie alors : Bon courage


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> mon nouvel avatar vous convient . ou,,ou,, je change???


j'aime bien  ... mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais toi tu es grand et tu te plains pas qu'untel post des conneries


 


Je ne pense pas que Derennes soit l'andouille que certains semblent penser qu'il est, d'ailleurs il ne trolle que ce thread bien précis où vous entretenez parfaitement son jeu. Donc quand vous en avez marre, vous n'avez qu'à aller poster un peu ailleur... et sinon, comme Amok l'a dit vous pouvez toujours l'ignorer...


----------



## juju palavas (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> change


pas l'ancien ?? non


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

coucou les amiches  sa roulottes par  chez vous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Juin 2005)

*Juju*
franchement, crois en le grande sage que je suis.
tu étais mieux à quatre pattes.


----------



## juju palavas (30 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> pas l'ancien ?? non


L&#8217;ancien était mal interprété par des esprits mal intentionnés


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> mon nouvel avatar vous convient . ou,,ou,, je change???


bof


----------



## juju palavas (30 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Juju*
> franchement, crois en le grande sage que je suis.
> tu étais mieux à quatre pattes.


  donc je me tompe pas


----------



## juju palavas (30 Juin 2005)

je vais changer mais debout.


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

deux mille, émile


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> deux mille, émile


 
s'est emile le teur


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout pour monter les cartons au 6ème sans ascenseur cet aprèm que je  vais m'amuser



Men sana corpore sano ... Quel tombeur tu vas faire, avec tous ces biscottos que tu vas te forger c't'aprem.

Ah, un détail, laisse pas des cartons sur le trottoir pendant que tu en montes d'autres, sinon, ils vont être plus lourds (c'est lourd, la flotte !).    

N'empêche, bon courage.


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est emile le teur



Prenez un chouim'gom Émile :love:


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à MrStone.
> ​





			
				MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Prenez un chouim'gom Émile :love:


 
oui prenez un chewing gum même deux


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que Derennes soit l'andouille que certains semblent penser qu'il est, d'ailleurs il ne trolle que ce thread bien précis où vous entretenez parfaitement son jeu. Donc quand vous en avez marre, vous n'avez qu'à aller poster un peu ailleur... et sinon, comme Amok l'a dit vous pouvez toujours l'ignorer...


Ça sert à rien de le répéter    à qui ne veut pas l'entendre. Et pas que pour derennes.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

J'ai trouvé des trucs pas joli joli dans mes lavabos ce matin


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé des trucs pas joli joli dans mes lavabos ce matin



Est-ce que ça t'appartenait ? :casse:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé des trucs pas joli joli dans mes lavabos ce matin




*tu as rendu*
ton trop bu d'hier soir ?


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé des trucs pas joli joli dans mes lavabos ce matin


 
du style vieux liquide grumoteux


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> je vais changer mais debout.


Debout ? comme ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Sans doute, les kriek m'ont fait un mal de chien


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Debout ? comme ça ?



C'est la clinique à Michael Jackson ?


----------



## Universe player (30 Juin 2005)

re bonjour


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Debout ? comme ça ?


 
ho la vache s'est limite ça!


----------



## Universe player (30 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est la clinique à Michael Jackson ?


 
implanté au sein même de Neverland


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute, les kriek m'ont fait un mal de chien



Ca doit donner des couleurs intéressantes avec la Kriek :affraid:


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> implanté au sein même de Neverland




D'ailleurs il avait longtemps hésité à appeler son ranch "Never*g*land" :rateau:


----------



## Universe player (30 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs il avait longtemps hésité à appeler son ranch "Never*g*land" :rateau:


 
Oui mais ca aurait été embetant pour lui parce que nevergland ca aurait voulu dire que jamais il n'aurait pu...  enfin bref


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

wala wala...


----------



## bouilla (30 Juin 2005)

Rha je viens de piger! Mr stone, en vrai tu t'appelles Pierre ?


----------



## juju palavas (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Debout ? comme ça ?


 Mais hé... Esprit mal intentionné ou tu vas trouver tout ça c&#8217;est trop sm .


----------



## GeekMac (30 Juin 2005)

Choupuetttee....


----------



## sonnypure (30 Juin 2005)

GeekMac a dit:
			
		

> Choupuetttee....



 j'adore...


----------



## juju palavas (30 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Mais hé... Esprit mal intentionné ou tu vas trouver tout ça c&#8217;est trop sm .


 ...du respect pour les institutions...


----------



## sonnypure (30 Juin 2005)

Presque 1000 pages de flood, c'est un challenge?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je diras même que certains refusent d'utiliser la liste d'ignorés volontairement...




okki !!!!!      

alors je vais commencer par toi ...... et puis non
sinon je ne saura plus quans tu te rasera ta moustache


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout pour monter les cartons au 6ème sans ascenseur cet aprèm que je  vais m'amuser




mais de quoi tu te plaigne?????????     

tu auras de beau muscles et cela gratuitement


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé des trucs pas joli joli dans mes lavabos ce matin




des poils ?


----------



## juju palavas (30 Juin 2005)

Que vas-tu trouver maintenant, sm pour ce nouvel avatar

pas rapide hein!


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Rha je viens de piger! Mr stone, en vrai tu t'appelles Pierre ?



:mouais:

Bouilla c'est le diminutif de bouillabaisse ?


----------



## Spyro (30 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que Derennes soit l'andouille que certains semblent penser qu'il est


Oui enfin pour passer du temps à troller un sujet il faut être un peu andouille quand même 


 C'est vraiment bizarre cette façon qu'ont les "gens [qui se croient] raisonnables" de glorifier les trolleurs...   
Il n'est pas malin de leur répondre certes, mais il est toujours moins malin de troller


----------



## bouilla (30 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Bouilla c'est le diminutif de bouillabaisse ?



Bah ouai exactement  regarde mon email...


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bah ouai exactement  regarde mon email...



Ca aurait aussi pu être Bouillaqu'à


----------



## Spyro (30 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Que vas-tu trouver maintenant, sm pour ce nouvel avatar


Mon avis...


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2005)

_jeudi 30 juin 2005, 12h42
Un déjeuner parlementaire tombe à l'eau faute de bière
BRUXELLES (Reuters) - Un déjeuner entre un parlementaire belge et ses homologues iraniens a dû être annulé parce que le député n'a pas digéré que ses hôtes musulmans lui demandent de ne pas boire de bière à table.

"Même pour le tolérant Herman De Croo, c'était pousser le bouchon un peu loin", a expliqué jeudi au quotidien De Standaard De Croo, un libéral flamand.

Le député, président de la Chambre belge des représentants, devait partager un repas avec son homologue iranien et des députés, en visite vendredi en Belgique, un pays célèbre pour la variété de ses bières.

"Je n'ai pas reçu une telle demande par écrit. Mais il m'a été indirectement demandé de ne pas servir d'alcool", a-t-il précisé._ 


j'ai une petite soif moi


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Que vas-tu trouver maintenant, sm pour ce nouvel avatar
> 
> pas rapide hein!



Faudrait peut-être veiller à freiner un peu sur les filtres, non ?


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin pour passer du temps à troller un sujet il faut être un peu andouille quand même


hé mais serieux tu te crois ou toi? tu te prends pour qui, pour quoi? t'es sur le net là..pas dans la vraie vie...
si t'as pas d'humour,on peut rien pour toi.
et évite de m'insulter petit...


----------



## bouilla (30 Juin 2005)

OUAI, dla Castagne !


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> OUAI, dla Castagne !



nan...je remets juste sa pendule à l'heure.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

voila un bel aprem midi     

24° juste ce qu'il faut, pas trop chaud , tres agreable  :love: 

et moi , au lieu de m'occuper de 1000 et 1 truc obligatoires avant le depart de demain soir des pestouille, 
je reste ici, je navigue tranquillement, beatement      


demain la course est assuré !!!!!


----------



## Spyro (30 Juin 2005)

robie  :love: :love:  Comment c'est-y que tu vas-tu ?

_oui je me sers de ce tradada pour ma messagerie privée et alors ?  _


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> robie  :love: :love:  Comment c'est-y que tu vas-tu ?
> 
> _oui je me sers de ce tradada pour ma messagerie privée et alors ?  _




tatav va tres bien, juste un per (trop ) feignasse     
`
dis, tu m'envoie un mp voir si j'ai ces pop-up ?
j'ai pas encore vu moi !!!


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin pour passer du temps à troller un sujet il faut être un peu andouille quand même
> C'est vraiment bizarre cette façon qu'ont les "gens [qui se croient] raisonnables" de glorifier les trolleurs...
> Il n'est pas malin de leur répondre certes, mais il est toujours moins malin de troller



 Je ne suis [ou ne me crois] pas plus raisonnable qu'un autre. Il se trouve simplement que jusqu'ici, je n'ai pas eu à me plaindre personnellement de derennes. Je n'ai pas non plus voulu le glorifier, je remarque simplement qu'il est suffisament malin pour pouvoir se permettre de troller à son aise sans trop se faire tapper sur les doigts. Par ailleurs, je trouve les réactions de certains à l'égard de cette histoire assez infantiles. 
Enfin, ça me fait assez rigoler de voir les mêmes s'esclaffer devant le second degré le plus trash "made in vétéran" tout en tirant à boulets rouges sur celui-ci.




			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin pour passer du temps à troller un sujet il faut être un peu andouille quand même


En même temps, troller du flood, est-ce-qu'on peut encore appeler ça du troll ? :rateau:


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça sert à rien de le répéter    à qui ne veut pas l'entendre. Et pas que pour derennes.



Tu vois quoi d'autre ? Une fessée collective dans une AES dédiée ?


----------



## z-moon (30 Juin 2005)

Bonjours à tous les pilliers de bar, et aux autres aussi   

C'est l'été, le ciel et bleu ( :mouais: ), le sable et chaud, la mer est bleue et chaude ...
et ce soir, y'a "Les dents de la mer" à la télé 

*bonne baignade à tous!*


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

Hé c'est génial la liste d'ignorés !!!     

Quand je pense que le père noël il a plein de rennes pour tirer sont traineau quand il va distribuer des joujous aux petits nanfans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et que nous on a que 2 rennes pour distribuer des claques...


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

bah c'est pas la peine de continuer à en parler maintenant, passons et c'est tout ...


----------



## Spyro (30 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, je trouve les réactions de certains à l'égard de cette histoire assez infantiles.


Oui il y en a qui, non seulement réagissent comme des ados, mais en plus ils en ont l'âge !!!!!    

Note que là où tu utilises malin, j'aurais utilisé pervers...  
_(J'ai jamais dit que j'avais quelque chose contre les pervers  )_


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis [ou ne me crois] pas plus raisonnable qu'un autre. Il se trouve simplement que jusqu'ici, je n'ai pas eu à me plaindre personnellement de derennes. Je n'ai pas non plus voulu le glorifier, je remarque simplement qu'il est suffisament malin pour pouvoir se permettre de troller à son aise sans trop se faire tapper sur les doigts. Par ailleurs, je trouve les réactions de certains à l'égard de cette histoire assez infantiles.
> Enfin, ça me fait assez rigoler de voir le mêmes s'esclaffer devant le second degré le plus trash "made in vétéran" tout en tirant à boulets rouges sur celui-ci.
> 
> 
> ...



oui, sauf que le 2nd degré du made-in-veteran, il te boule pas rouge avec des explications plutot agressive, et ne t'envoie pas de MP limite, limite....
ceci explique peut etre cela...
le seul fait de troller , n'est pas toujours tout....

mais on s'en bat.....

bise a tous, bonne journée...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui !!




ben non, il est où mon mp ??????   



edit : opssssss , pas poster tres vite, j'ai recu le pop-up !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah c'est pas la peine de continuer à en parler maintenant, passons et c'est tout ...



Exactement, c'est comme tout, et c'est ce que je disais hier, chaque fois qu'un nouveau truc arrive, il faut qu'on en parle six mois....  
chaqu'un prend ses positions sur l'affaire, et on en parle plus...

elle est forte cette Maiwen...:love:


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> elle est forte cette Maiwen...:love:


ce n'est qu'une question d'opinion mon cher Stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Que vas-tu trouver maintenant, sm pour ce nouvel avatar
> 
> pas rapide hein!



Salut Juju, je savais pas que tu nous avez rejoinds dans l'antre de la perversité.....
Flood again...


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _(J'ai jamais dit que j'avais quelque chose contre les pervers  )_








Ahem !


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est qu'une question d'opinion mon cher Stook



...


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, sauf que le 2nd degré du made-in-veteran, il te boule pas rouge avec des explications plutot agressive, et ne t'envoie pas de MP limite, limite....



Ça, ça s'appelle l'expérience...


----------



## Spyro (30 Juin 2005)

Note Stook que la liste d'ignorés masque également les coups de boules, si tu t'en souviens


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

j'vais faire imprimer des tee-shirts ,avec une photo de moi ornée d'une cible sur le front.
y'a un buziness à se faire moi j'dis.


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Note Stook que la liste d'ignorés masque également les coups de boules, si tu t'en souviens



pitin®....c'est vrai....:love: :love: :love:


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'vais faire imprimer des tee-shirts ,avec une photo de moi ornée d'une cible sur le front.
> y'a un buziness à se faire moi j'dis.



Quand je vous disais qu'il était malin !


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

on en est toujours au même point, en fait


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois quoi d'autre ? Une fessée collective dans une AES dédiée ?





Non, le plus simple, qu'il passe boire un verre lors d'une aes quelconque et là on verra qui il est vraiment 
C'est tellement facile de refuser le contact physique. L'interface n'est rien s'il n'y a personne derrière. Neige virtuelle.

_Do not avoid eye contact_, moi je dis... hein ?

A part ça, ce que tu disais plus haut me titille. Mais...

Non.

On verra bien.

Bonjour chez vous, N°6 


_PS: bravo les petits loups  :hein: , maintenant, je suis à la traine.... 

PS2: tiens, il est temps que je fasse ma tournée _


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vous disais qu'il était malin !



:mouais:.... un tard pour la stygmatisation.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Non, le plus simple, qu'il passe boire un verre lors d'une aes quelconque et là on verra qui il est vraiment
> C'est tellement facile de refuser le contact physique. L'interface n'est rien s'il n'y a personne derrière. Neige virtuelle.
> 
> _Do not avoid eye contact_, moi je dis... hein ?
> ...



salut Teo 

je vois que toi non plus tu n'as pas de news de Pitch.....


----------



## Spyro (30 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Do not avoid eye contact_, moi je dis... hein ?


C'est de la pub pour des lentilles de contact ?  :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## Taho! (30 Juin 2005)

sinon, j'ai bien mangé ce midi, une bonne pizza avec une bonne Mandrin !


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> sinon, j'ai bien mangé ce midi, une bonne pizza avec une bonne Mandrin !



salut..
ben, moi je passe a table, bon'ap....


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut..
> ben, moi je passe a table, bon'ap....


ben ...   c'est presque l'heure du goûter


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la pub pour des lentilles de contact ?  :mouais:  :rose:




non, c'est pour dire qu'on lit mieux dans les yeux des gens qu'entre les lignes sur un forum...   


Et c'était aussi à un clin d'½il à quelqu'un, lors la dernière fête de la musique. Des cadeaux comme ça, j'en souhaite à tous et toutes. _Thank you, you !_


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben ...   c'est presque l'heure du goûter



oui, enfin, je dirais , c'est bientot l'heure du petit dej, oui.....


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

Moi ct ce midi mon ptit déj


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est pour dire qu'on lit mieux dans les yeux des gens qu'entre les lignes sur un forum...
> 
> 
> Et c'était aussi à un clin d'½il à quelqu'un, lors la dernière fête de la musique. Des cadeaux comme ça, j'en souhaite à tous et toutes. _Thank you, you !_


alors on t'as offert des lentilles de contact


----------



## Spyro (30 Juin 2005)

Je voulais juste dire que rater un smiley dans un coudboule c'est bête, j'ai honte  :rose:  (désolé)


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on en est toujours au même point, en fait





Ah non !
Moi je vais bientôt (très très bientôt) percer le secret des _clés du mystère au chocolat_
:love:


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais juste dire que rater un smiley dans un coudboule c'est bête, j'ai honte  :rose:  (désolé)


 ça vaut toujours mieux que de rater un coup de boule dans un smiley non ? :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais juste dire que rater un smiley dans un coudboule c'est bête, j'ai honte  :rose:  (désolé)




Mouarffff     

Surtout si y'a même pas de texte autour


----------



## Spyro (30 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ça vaut toujours mieux que de rater un coup de boule dans un smiley non ? :rateau:


Bon ok, il se peut aussi que des fois je le fasse exprès   :rose: :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok, il se peut aussi que des fois je le fasse exprès   :rose: :rateau:




[mode Pouf le cascadeur ON]
C'est exactement c'que je voulais faire :casse:
[mode Pouf le cascadeur OFF]


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok, il se peut aussi que des fois je le fasse exprès   :rose: :rateau:




, avec ma phrase j'ai reçu deux coups de boule : un rouge :love: et le tien :love: c'est chouette ça change _mais je viens de découvrir une forme d'humour que je ne comprends pas et ça m'intrigue :gratgrat: _


[edit]
en même temps il parait que je suis de bonne volonté alors ça va s'arranger   

[/edit]


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais juste dire que rater un smiley dans un coudboule c'est bête, j'ai honte  :rose:  (désolé)


surtout un si joli smiley :love:


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> alors, t'as craqué?
> 
> je ferais bien une petite course de cages en métal sur le périph'



Oué, j'ai pas tenu longtemps :love:

Gnarf   'tention aux hérissons :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

pas possible de bosser a 5 sur une publi, 5ème fois que je retouche toutes les figures


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas possible de bosser a 5 sur une publi, 5ème fois que je retouche toutes les figures



Encore une partouze ?


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible, je connais un fil qui s'appelle "le théâtre est un jeu". Trop proche.
> 
> Mais j'ai mon idée




de l'autre côté du miroir _qui en fait est le même_


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible, je connais un fil qui s'appelle "le théâtre est un jeu". Trop proche.
> 
> Mais j'ai mon idée



tes idées seront les notres

la salle sera pleine...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Pourquoi courber l'échine ????
> Quel rapport avec se faire accepter ????
> Quel rapport avec la tricherie ????
> ...



Ah pardon, c'est pas la recette du coq au vin là ??

je me disais aussi que j'comprenais rien !!!


----------



## Spyro (30 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah pardon, c'est pas la recette du coq au vin là ??


Oh ça va hein n'ergotons pas !!!


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah pardon, c'est pas la recette du coq au vin là ??
> 
> je me disais aussi que j'comprenais rien !!!



Ah non, ça c'est dans le "Qu'est-ce qu'on mange ce soir ?"


----------



## Nexka (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> surtout un si joli smiley :love:




Attention à toi le papillon!!!!  Moi aussi j'ai des ailes, je peux te rattraper où que tu ailles!!!


----------



## rezba (30 Juin 2005)

Voilà, c'est à peu près correctement scindé, et c'est là. Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Attention à toi le papillon!!!!  Moi aussi j'ai des ailes, je peux te rattraper où que tu ailles!!!


mes ailes elles courent plus vite que les tiennes ...


----------



## Nexka (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mes ailes elles courent plus vite que les tiennes ...



C'est Spyro qui m'a apris à voler :love: alors si j'étais toi, je m'avancerais pas trop


----------



## Spyro (30 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Attention à toi le papillon!!!!  Moi aussi j'ai des ailes, je peux te rattraper où que tu ailles!!!


Tu sais, toi aussi t'as un joli nez  :love: :love: :love: :love: :rose:


----------



## Nexka (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est à peu près correctement scindé, et c'est là. Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.



Ahhhhhh  je comprend maintenant  J'étais en train de relire les pages du bar des floodeurs, et tout à coup 30min de discution on disparues...  C'était toi   
Moi qui accusait encore le PC de mon père


----------



## Spyro (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.


Ah ouf !! Merci


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est Spyro qui m'a apris à voler :love: alors si j'étais toi, je m'avancerais pas trop


je suis autodidacte  ( hin hin hin )


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Onze heures sur la table d'opération...
> :affraid:
> Comment ça se passe, une opération de onze heures ? Des équipes qui se relayent, des pauses... ?
> Y a t'il un chef de chantier ?
> ...



*Onze heures*
pour amputer ce fil de 5 pages ??? Damned, le scalpel ne devait pas être bien gros, ni très affûté


----------



## Nexka (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis autodidacte  ( hin hin hin )



 

Et moi je suis une Jedi!!!  

Où est ce que j'ai rangé ce fichut sabre lazer!!! :hein:

Ca va faire mal!!!! :hosto::modo:


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je suis une Jedi!!!
> 
> Où est ce que j'ai rangé ce fichut sabre lazer!!! :hein:
> 
> Ca va faire mal!!!! :hosto::modo:


l'amour rend aveugle ... et un Jedi aveugle ... c'est moins efficace


----------



## Taho! (30 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je suis une Jedi!!!
> 
> Où est ce que j'ai rangé ce fichut sabre lazer!!! :hein:
> 
> Ca va faire mal!!!! :hosto::modo:


Oh Oui ! Fais-moi mal ! :rateau:









Putain, cette chaleur, c'est atroce ! :hosto:


----------



## Nexka (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> l'amour rend aveugle ... et un Jedi aveugle ... c'est moins efficace



Comme dirait un grand maitre Jedi du nom de Obiwan Kenobi:

Les yeux ne voient que la surface des choses  

J'ai pas besoin de mes yeux pour de retrouver!!!! Gniarrrrrrrrkkkkkkk   



Puis quand j'en aurais finit avec toi, j'irais jeter Taho! dans une piscine  Une envie comme ça, je sais pas pourquoi


----------



## lumai (30 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Oh Oui ! Fais-moi mal ! :rateau:



T'as bu encore là ???


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

Il s'est passé quoi ici ?


----------



## Taho! (30 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> T'as bu encore là ???


Non, j'ai eu chaud


----------



## mikoo (30 Juin 2005)

bonjour tout le monde!!    :rateau: 
Je reviens de la jungle des soldes, je suis crevé  :sleep: donc je viens me détendre au bar...


----------



## lumai (30 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'ai eu chaud


 Ici c'est orage et pluie !!!


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde!!    :rateau:
> Je reviens de la jungle des soldes, je suis crevé  :sleep: donc je viens me détendre au bar...





Tu as achete quoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il s'est passé quoi ici ?



Toi tu cherches les ennuis...:mouais:


----------



## mikoo (30 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as achete quoi ?


 
Un pantalon et un polo Diesel, un sac Adidas, une chemise Givenchy... tout ça pour 160euros aux Galleries Lafayette. Aussi 24euros d'achat chez Habitat et ma mère elle c'est le gros lot : 500euros un pull Rykiel et 150 une robe Kenzo.
D'habitude je déteste faire les soldes et les magasin en général mais là je peu pas trop me plaindre...


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Un pantalon et un polo Diesel, un sac Adidas, une chemise Givenchy... tout ça pour 160euros aux Galleries Lafayette. Aussi 24euros d'achat chez Habitat et ma mère elle c'est le gros lot : 500euros un pull Rykiel et 150 une robe Kenzo.
> D'habitude je déteste faire les soldes et les magasin en général mais là je peu pas trop me plaindre...




La classe


----------



## mikoo (30 Juin 2005)

Quelqu'una a vu "l'Interprète" au ciné av Kidman et Penn ?? et peut me dire si ça vaut le coup d'aller le voir?? car j'ai trop envi d'aller au cinéma (en fait j'ai pratiquement tout vu sauf ça), sinon j'attend la sortie la semaine prochaine de "la Moustache".


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

hop la je suis de retour et en plus j ai mon mac y a pas a dire s'est mieux que win dob


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

ho patron remet la petit soeur !

dit il est toujours aussi desert ton rad ?

personne en 1/4 d'heure s'est la biere qui est pas fraiche ou l'ambience qui est naze?


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

la biere a l'aire d'être bonne !

ca doit être l'ambiance alors.


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

Toys
 tout le monde
Ca va?
la vache, je sis encore plus crevé qu'hier soir...
vivement le week end :love:


----------



## bouilla (30 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la biere a l'aire d'être bonne !
> 
> ca doit être l'ambiance alors.




y'en a qu'ont l'air de s'ennuyer ici (je suis poli)


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

je ne fais que passer... 
CA va Bouilla?


----------



## bouilla (30 Juin 2005)

Ouep, ça pourrait etre pire...et toi ?


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ouep, ça pourrait etre pire...et toi ?


Super crevé, a cause du taf  :hein: 
Faut que j'arrête, heureusement, le week end est proche  :love:
Tu te rend pas compte, j'ai pas poster une seule aujourd'hui au taf, et hier, pareil     :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (30 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Super crevé, a cause du taf  :hein:
> Faut que j'arrête, heureusement, le week end est proche  :love:
> Tu te rend pas compte, j'ai pas poster une seule aujourd'hui au taf, et hier, pareil     :rateau:




Faut penser a demander une augmentation a ce rythme  

50 euros j'ai touché en plus ce mois ci moi


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

Pour l'augmentation, j'y pense sérieusement 
Mais c'est pas gagné, vu mon boss  

Mais bon, ca va quand même, vivement demain soir que je puisse faire  : 
- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




et apres :


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'augmentation, j'y pense sérieusement
> Mais c'est pas gagné, vu mon boss
> 
> Mais bon, ca va quand même, vivement demain soir que je puisse faire  :
> ...



 
Ca m'a l'air bien bon tout ça...
Mais c'est beaucoup, tu invites?   :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'a l'air bien bon tout ça...
> Mais c'est beaucoup, tu invites?   :rateau:


Si tu veux, mais c'est pas chez moi... :rateau: :casse: 

Au fait, tu serais le Père (ou la mere  du purfils... ?


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> y'en a qu'ont l'air de s'ennuyer ici (je suis poli)




oui je me fait chier et alors je suis en arret moi


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, ca va quand même, vivement demain soir que je puisse faire  :
> -
> 
> 
> ...



Et tu vas où en boite apres, que je ne choisisse pas la même...tout ça à vomir, ça pas être drôle pour les autres !!!!    :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Et tu vas où en boite apres, que je ne choisisse pas la même...tout ça à vomir, ça pas être drôle pour les autres !!!!    :love:


Saches, chère Malow 
Que je ne vomis pas moi...
















En tout cas, pas sur les autres :casse: :casse:


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, mais c'est pas chez moi... :rateau: :casse:
> 
> Au fait, tu serais le Père (ou la mere  du purfils... ?


* Hayeuuuuuuu
*Je m'y attendais à celle là... :affraid: 
Et non, je ne suis ni le papa ni le maman du purfils...
Mais qui suis-je?  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mikoo (30 Juin 2005)

J'ai encore fait une ptite sieste, jadore ça!!  :sleep:  :love:


----------



## Sloughi (30 Juin 2005)

Bonjour les floodeurs


----------



## mikoo (30 Juin 2005)

Hep hep youp Sloughi !!


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

la jolie malow traine dans le coin?
j'vais aller me recoiffer...


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

Coucou a tous


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

En passant comme ça, est-ce-que l'un d'entre vous a déjà été confronté à un problème de nombres de messages...je m'explique : un nombre de message qui est différent entre la veille et aujourd'hui, en avoir moins, 10 de moins par exemple.
En ayant vérifié, il n'y a pas eu de messages supprimés, merci pour la piste !!!   :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

Floodeurs du soir, bonsoir


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> la jolie malow traine dans le coin?
> j'vais aller me recoiffer...



c'est marrant, mais je préférais quand tu draguais maiwen...


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> En passant comme ça, est-ce-que l'un d'entre vous a déjà été confronté à un problème de nombres de messages...je m'explique : un nombre de message qui est différent entre la veille et aujourd'hui, en avoir moins, 10 de moins par exemple.
> En ayant vérifié, il n'y a pas eu de messages supprimés, merci pour la piste !!!   :love:


J'ai bien une hypothèse, mais bon...


P'tet que t'as trop bue hier soir, et que tu croyais poster alors que tu ne tapais pas sur ton clavier :casse: 


 Sinon, je vois pas...
Tente un Mp à  Benjamin, l'admin, on ne sais jamais...


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Floodeurs du soir, bonsoir



bon malow est partie chercher deux 16.... :love:

A la tienne


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> * Hayeuuuuuuu
> *Je m'y attendais à celle là... :affraid:
> Et non, je ne suis ni le papa ni le maman du purfils...
> Mais qui suis-je?
> ...




ben , plus trop de choix : soit sa mamy, soit sa femme      

 moi je sais mais promis , je devoile pas le secret


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien une hypothèse, mais bon...
> 
> 
> P'tet que t'as trop bue hier soir, et que tu croyais poster alors que tu ne tapais pas sur ton clavier :casse:
> ...



J'ai pas envie de les saouler avec ça...j'préfère vous saouler vous...héhé
 
merci quand même


----------



## mikoo (30 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Floodeurs du soir, bonsoir



hep! hep!


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , plus trop de choix : soit sa mamy, soit sa femme
> 
> moi je sais mais promis , je devoile pas le secret



Se femme...ça ferait un autre couple macgéen ? 
 :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , plus trop de choix : soit sa mamy, soit sa femme
> 
> moi je sais mais promis , je devoile pas le secret


  Merci  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant, mais je préférais quand tu draguais maiwen...



N'aie crainte...je lutine juste un peu les filles en préludant sur mes pipeaux quelques airs champetres et primesautiers.je suis le menestrel dans le pommier.


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> bon malow est partie chercher deux 16.... :love:
> 
> A la tienne


A la votre 





En tout cas, elle est bien Malow, c'est elle qui va chercher la biere  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> N'aie crainte...je lutine juste un peu les filles en préludant sur mes pipeaux quelques airs champetres et primesautiers.je suis le menestrel dans le pommier.


Tant que t'es pas le menestrel du resto  
Comprennes qui pourra :


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> N'aie crainte...



Je ne craignais rien...
Et puis tant que c'est respectueux et mignon, ça ne me dérange pas 

Mais dis moi derennes, j'ai lu quelques posts à toi aujourd'hui, il semblerait que tu te sois racheté une conduite ??!! :mouais:


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tant que t'es pas le menestrel du resto
> Comprennes qui pourra :


ske tu peux etre prosaique quand meme...


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tant que t'es pas le menestrel du resto
> Comprennes qui pourra :



le menestrel du resto était quand même surprennant, non ?


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tant que t'es pas le menestrel du resto
> Comprennes qui pourra :



Compris ! 

D'un autre coté j'en suis qu'a la première 16...:mouais:


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2005)

une toute nouvelle conduite intérieure _non rien je file_


----------



## benjamin (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas envie de les saouler avec ça...j'préfère vous saouler vous...héhé
> 
> merci quand même



Tant pis, alors


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> le menestrel du resto était quand même surprennant, non ?


Complètement surprenant 
S'il y en a comme ça à chaque fois, ou un de ces potes, ça devrait être marrant la prochaine fois


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Tant pis, alors



Puisque tu es là...
 :mouais:


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je ne craignais rien...
> Et puis tant que c'est respectueux et mignon, ça ne me dérange pas
> 
> Mais dis moi derennes, j'ai lu quelques posts à toi aujourd'hui, il semblerait que tu te sois racheté une conduite ??!! :mouais:


moué..bon gré,mal gré
J'en étais au point ou lorsque j'entrouvrais ma fenetre je voyais le point rouge d'une mire de fusil a lunette se ballader sur mon front.


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Complètement surprenant
> S'il y en a comme ça à chaque fois, ou un de ces potes, ça devrait être marrant la prochaine fois



Cela fait des années que je le connais...
La première fois c'etait "aux dix vins", un super petit resto derrière montparnasse.
J'aime beaucoup ces "troubadours des temps modernes"...

Il passe presque tous les soirs au resto de mon pôte.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Compris !
> 
> D'un autre coté j'en suis qu'a la première 16...:mouais:


On fait la course ?


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moué..bon gré,mal gré
> J'en étais au point ou lorsque j'entrouvrais ma fenetre je voyais le point rouge d'une mire de fusil a lunette se ballader sur mon front.



D'un autre coté, dans toute société, il y a des règles...
Il faut savoir respecter les autres si on veut l'être soi-même...

(ce qui n'empêche pas de déconner crois moi...)


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On fait la course ?



J'ai qu'un pack et on est 2, ça va plus être un sprint qu'un marathon...

A quand l'échange de binouze par mail ??!!:mouais:


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tant que t'es pas le menestrel du resto
> Comprennes qui pourra :



Maître Kanter ?  


Sa choucroute est bien meilleure que sa bibine, cela dit


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai qu'un pack et on est 2, ça va plus être un sprint qu'un marathon...
> 
> A quand l'échange de binouze par mail ??!!:mouais:


t'as bien une paire de menottes ???


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

Je rentre là d'un mini festival electro expérimental et je suis déçu par la municipalité, interdire un débit de bières dans un parc, ça fout juste l'organisation dans la merde question recette. On fait tout pour empecher les gens de faire des trucs moi j'dis


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as bien une paire de menottes ???



Même attachée, elle boit...

(on l'appele Sue Ellen dans le coin)


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre là d'un mini festival electro expérimental et je suis déçu par la municipalité, interdire un débit de bières dans un parc, ça fout juste l'organisation dans la merde question recette. On fait tout pour empecher les gens de faire des trucs moi j'dis



Y'avait même pas des vendeurs à la sauvette avec des glacières ?   
Quel manque d'organisation !


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Même attachée, elle boit...
> 
> (on l'appele Sue Ellen dans le coin)


Faut juste l'attacher loin du frigo


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Faut juste l'attacher loin du frigo



D'un autre coté si je l'attache, qui va me ramener mes bières ??? :mouais:

(p'tain je suis limite hors charte)


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre là d'un mini festival electro expérimental et je suis déçu par la municipalité, interdire un débit de bières dans un parc, ça fout juste l'organisation dans la merde question recette. On fait tout pour empecher les gens de faire des trucs moi j'dis




ça ne t'as pas empêché de prendre du bon temps ? Etait-ce un bon festival au moins ?


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté si je l'attache, qui va me ramener mes bières ??? :mouais:
> 
> (p'tain je suis limite hors charte)


Completement hors chartre...    :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté si je l'attache, qui va me ramener mes bières ??? :mouais:
> 
> (p'tain je suis limite hors charte)





Vous etes majeurs vous faites ce que vous voulez


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

je vien de donné mon premier cour de mac a un pote   sa fait du bien de  ne plus se sentir seul.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Même attachée, elle boit...
> 
> (on l'appele Sue Ellen dans le coin)


La bougresse ! y a pas un chinois dans l'coin ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Vous etes majeurs vous faites ce que vous voulez


avec le majeur, bonne idée !


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La bougresse ! y a pas un chinois dans l'coin ?



Pauvre chinois :affraid:


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre chinois :affraid:


qui a mangé le chinois personne ne sort avant que l'on est le coupable!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ça ne t'as pas empêché de prendre du bon temps ? Etait-ce un bon festival au moins ?


ouais chuis assez fan de l'electro arythmique avec plein d'appareils et des bidules cheap pour faire du son, soleil, jeunes filles, pas mal quoi :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> qui a mangé le chinois personne ne sort avant que l'on est le coupable!


Toys ! qu'une faute ! ma parole t'ait amourreux !





			
				MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre chinois :affraid:


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais chuis assez fan de l'electro arythmique avec plein d'appareils et des bidules cheap pour faire du son, soleil, jeunes filles, pas mal quoi :love:



A quand ta visite à Paris pour aller danser, draguer, et boire, enfin la totale quoi ?
 :love:


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Toys ! qu'une faute ! ma parole t'ait amourreux !



putain comment tu a devinné ? :rose:  :rose: 

   

t'es un ouf toi alors


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> qui a mangé le chinois personne ne sort avant que l'on est le coupable!



je ne mange plus chinois depuis que j'ai vu des reportages assez cinglants sur le sujet...burk et reburk...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir les amis


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> A quand ta visite à Paris pour aller danser, draguer, et boire, enfin la totale quoi ?
> :love:


Dès que mes finances ne se résument plus à "rien"


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les amis


t'es majeur là tu peux dire tcho


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dès que mes finances ne se résument plus à "rien"



Tu  participes à quelle prochaine AES ?


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

[QUOTE ouais chuis assez fan de l'electro arythmique avec plein d'appareils et des bidules cheap pour faire du son, soleil, jeunes filles, pas mal quoi :love:[/QUOTE]

chez moi on apelle ça un concours de tunning...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je ne mange plus chinois depuis que j'ai vu des reportages assez cinglants sur le sujet...burk et reburk...


en même temps y a plus un seul chien sur le forum


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tu  participes à quelle prochaine AES ?


à mon pre3mier salaire décent


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en même temps y a plus un seul chien sur le forum



J'en vois toujours un moi...celui qui attache et qui se plaint après que personne ne va lui chercher sa bière...


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en même temps y a plus un seul chien sur le forum



Il en reste quelques uns, mais on les croise par ci par là, la queue basse et la truffe séche....


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> J'en vois toujours un moi...celui qui attache et qui se plaint après que personne ne va lui chercher sa bière...



Heu je retire ce que j'ai dit pour la queue basse...


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2005)

bon, personne ne fais une soirée demain soir ? je sens que je vais me faire chier sinon :rateau:


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> à mon pre3mier salaire décent



Moi non plus pas de salaire décent...mais on a des apparts ici pour héberger


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dès que mes finances ne se résument plus à "rien"




et qu'en dit la rumeur venant de la défense ?


----------



## lumai (30 Juin 2005)

la défense aurait entendu parler de liaisons directes lausanne paris ???


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, personne ne fais une soirée demain soir ? je sens que je vais me faire chier sinon :rateau:




sur le coup de midi prends ta titine direction bale 
puis a partir de là tu nous suivra gentillement
et si tu sera sage tu fera de belle vacances avec fifille en italie


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus pas de salaire décent...mais on a des apparts ici pour héberger


tout dépend qui a les clés des menottes vois-tu


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sur le coup de midi prends ta titine direction bale
> puis a partir de là tu nous suivra gentillement
> et si tu sera sage tu fera de belle vacances avec fifille en italie



j'ai mon billet de train :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mon billet de train :love:




ben , alor prends le pour jusq'a iseo
ma voiture a seulement 4 petites places 
 le coffre est plein et sur le toit pas possible non plus: toit ouvrant !!!


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tout dépend qui a les clés des menottes vois-tu



Ma soeur, et le pire...c'est que c'est vrai


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> la défense aurait entendu parler de liaisons directes lausanne paris ???


ça existe dans un train couleur macgé


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , alor prends le pour jusq'a iseo
> ma voiture a seulement 4 petites places
> le coffre est plein et sur le toit pas possible non plus: toit ouvrant !!!




reste tes genoux :love:


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ma soeur, et le pire...c'est que c'est vrai




parce que tu a une soeur ?    :hein:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ma soeur, et le pire...c'est que c'est vrai


Aïe


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> la défense aurait entendu parler de liaisons directes lausanne paris ???



La ligne est mauvaise...malheureusement


----------



## lumai (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça existe dans un train couleur macgé



Ha oui, tiens !!!
Te reste plus qu'à financer le billet allors !


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> parce que tu a une soeur ?    :hein:  :love:



Et oui...elle viendra peut être à une prochaine AES, elle est plus jeune.


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Aïe



D'un autre coté, les femmes en uniforme....:love::love:


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Aïe




   

Sois pas triste, c'est pour la bonne cause, et en plus ça peut toujours servir


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Et oui...elle viendra peut être à une prochaine AES, elle est plus jeune.




................ [ arrêt cardiaque du posteur ]


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

Salut les morts de faim !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Et oui...elle viendra peut être à une prochaine AES, elle est plus jeune.




et voila, d'un coup mackie a oublié mes genoux  ,  fifille et tutti quanti


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Sois pas triste, c'est pour la bonne cause, et en plus ça peut toujours servir


j'ai mal interpreté ! celà dit je suis de l'avis de jahrom


----------



## Patamach (30 Juin 2005)

qui c'est le barman ici ?
j'ai envie d'un bloody mary


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté, les femmes en uniforme....:love::love:



Heu là, je rectifie...elle est en civil.


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila, d'un coup mackie a oublié mes genoux  ,  fifille et tutti quanti



pas du tout, prochaine AES veut dire pas tout de suite ... j'arrive robertav :love: (prévoir plein de charcuterie italienne :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Salut les morts de faim !!!!




surement pas affamé : je dois perdre 5kg si je veux rentrer dans un 36 !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement pas affamé : je dois perdre 5kg si je veux rentrer dans un 36 !!!



Moi même si je perds 50 kilos je chausserai jamais du 36 !!!


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mal interpreté ! celà dit je suis de l'avis de jahrom



Un connaisseur...:love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Heu là, je rectifie...elle est en civil.


si je viens tu me dénonces ???


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement pas affamé : je dois perdre 5kg si je veux rentrer dans un 36 !!!


  Moi, il me faudrais perdre un os pour y arriver.  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi même si je perds 50 kilos je chausserai jamais du 36 !!!




si je rentre le ventre aucun  probleme pour moi :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Moi, il me faudrais perdre un os pour y arriver.
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




si mes souvenir foto sont bons ,
si tu pers un os on te retrouve plus !!!


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si je viens tu me dénonces ???



48h au poste avec une célibataire, ça vaut le coup d'avouer...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> 48h au poste avec une célibataire, ça vaut le coup d'avouer...


j'ai des centaines d'heures d'aveux en réserve


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Moi, il me faudrais perdre un os pour y arriver.
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Ah bon ?! t'es bonn... heu t'es mince ???


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si je viens tu me dénonces ???



T'es fou, tu la connais pas, c'est du genre...hum hum, a...enfin...aider et depanner son prochain...dans tous les domaines biensur...mais chut...


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si mes souvenir foto sont bons ,
> si tu pers un os on te retrouve plus !!!


  Ahhh, mais j'ai les hanches larges!!!  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> T'es fou, tu la connais pas, c'est du genre...hum hum, a...enfin...aider et depanner son prochain...dans tous les domaines biensur...mais chut...



Tu oublies de préciser que SA spécialité c'est la fouille rectale...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh, mais j'ai les hanches larges!!!
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




volà, parfait on pourra faire un club enfin   

naturellement je suis la presidente


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> T'es fou, tu la connais pas, c'est du genre...hum hum, a...enfin...aider et depanner son prochain...dans tous les domaines biensur...mais chut...



ceci pourrai être mal interprété (non je ne vois pas du vice partout :rateau: )


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> volà, parfait on pourra faire un club enfin
> 
> naturellement je suis la presidente



C'est très bien les hanches:love: d'ailleurs, ou on mettrait les mains sans ça ???


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> volà, parfait on pourra faire un club enfin
> 
> naturellement je suis la presidente


  Bon, si tu y tiens...
Je serais ton adjointe alors...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est très bien les hanches:love: d'ailleurs, ou on mettrait les mains sans ça ???




ben.....quand il y a pas des hanches , sa reste les poches


----------



## iNano (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est très bien les hanches:love: d'ailleurs, ou on mettrait les mains sans ça ???


Le problème, ce ne sont pas les hanches, c'est tout ce qui vient en plus dès qu'on a le malheur de bouffer un paquet de chips !  :rose: 
Bonsoir à tous...


----------



## iNano (30 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si tu y tiens...
> Je serais ton adjointe alors...
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Et si vous cherchez une secrétaire...


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est très bien les hanches:love: d'ailleurs, ou on mettrait les mains sans ça ???



 Parfaitement  
Tiens, d'ailleurs, le purfils rentre du boulôt et il *adore* mes hanches... Enfin, quant il ne tiens pas une binouse à la main...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, ce ne sont pas les hanches, c'est tout ce qui vient en plus dès qu'on a le malheur de bouffer un paquet de chips !  :rose:
> Bonsoir à tous...





hullalààà !!!!!!!!!!!  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

maintenant je comprends pourquoi je ne rentrera jamais plus dans un 36


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Parfaitement
> Tiens, d'ailleurs, le purfils rentre du boulôt et il *adore* mes hanches... Enfin, quant il ne tiens pas une binouse à la main...
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




j'aurais une idée pour la binouse mais bon 
il faudrait bien plus que des hanches  :rose:


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juin 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Et si vous cherchez une secrétaire...
> 
> Super, ça m'aidera pour lauretaugraffe...


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Parfaitement
> Tiens, d'ailleurs, le purfils rentre du boulôt et il *adore* mes hanches... Enfin, quant il ne tiens pas une binouse à la main...
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Si tu as la tête plate, pas de problème pour la bière...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Et si vous cherchez une secrétaire...




je vois, je vois  ...... etudiant*E*   

ton pseudo porte a confusion de sexe       



(cette fois je me suis pas faite pieger, j'ai regardé le profil     )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as la tête plate, pas de problème pour la bière...




un joli balconet c'est preferable a une tete plate pour la binouze


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as la tête plate, pas de problème pour la bière...


  Lepurfils est tout à fait capable de boire une biére sans les mains!  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un joli balconet c'est preferable a une tete plate pour la binouze


  Tiens, ça me donne une idée...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

je vois avec plaisir qu'anna se plait au bar :siffle.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Lepurfils est tout à fait capable de boire une biére sans les mains!
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




juste une paille ou carrement un touyot*?   



* ce satané mot je ne sais pas l'ecrire et encore moins le prononcer  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Lepurfils est tout à fait capable de boire une biére sans les mains!
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



des preuves ...


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Lepurfils est tout à fait capable de boire une biére sans les mains!
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Je ne doute absolument pas de ces qualités 

Sur ce mesdames, messieurs, je vais de ce pas à la cuisine préparer un bon petit plat à ma femme...(et à moi par la même occasion)

Ciao


----------



## iNano (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je vois avec plaisir qu'anna se plait au bar :siffle.


Eh oui... C'est son atmosphère chaleureuse qui me plait...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> juste une paille ou carrement un touyot*?


*Très simple ma chère amie*
Tout simplement en tenant la bouteille avec les dents


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> juste une paille ou carrement un touyot*?
> 
> 
> 
> * ce satané mot je ne sais pas l'ecrire et encore moins le prononcer  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



ca pourrait mal s'interpreter...mais je me tais


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce mesdames, messieurs, je vais de ce pas à la cuisine préparer un bon petit plat à ma femme...(et à moi par la même occasion)
> 
> Ciao




bonne cuisine  


 :love:


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne cuisine
> 
> 
> :love:



Il te remercie...il est dans la cuisine...je crois que le vais me régaler...
 :love:


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il te remercie...il est dans la cuisine...je crois que le vais me régaler...
> :love:



Les deux 16 m'ont fait un bien...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Très simple ma chère amie*
> Tout simplement en tenant la bouteille avec les dents




j'essayera avec ma contrex   
si vous ne me voyez plus, je me suis noyée !!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> juste une paille ou carrement un touyot*?
> 
> 
> 
> * ce satané mot je ne sais pas l'ecrire et encore moins le prononcer  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


tuyau. mais comme malow je m'abstiendrai


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je ne doute absolument pas de ces qualités
> 
> Sur ce mesdames, messieurs, je vais de ce pas à la cuisine préparer un bon petit plat à ma femme...(et à moi par la même occasion)
> 
> Ciao


  Un homme aux petits soins... Bon appetit :love:  :love:


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Très simple ma chère amie*
> Tout simplement en tenant la bouteille avec les dents



Quel acrobate


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Un homme aux petits soins... Bon appetit :love:  :love:



Merci il est bien aimable ce petit
 

Quelle chance


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tuyau. mais comme malow je m'abstiendrai



j'ai visiblement gaffé et le pire est que je ne vois pas l' allusion  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

y a qu'une seule allusion roberta : on peut déraper rapidement sur ce mot, qui n'est qu'un mot anondin dans une bouche saine


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> une bouche saine



HEXTRIL !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a qu'une seule allusion roberta : on peut déraper rapidement sur ce mot, qui n'est qu'un mot anondin dans une bouche saine





hoooooooo toi arrete      


je me suis due reprendre a 4 fois pour poster un post correct  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> HEXTRIL !!!




c'est pas vraiment ce que j'aime le plus dans ma salle de bain !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> HEXTRIL !!!


voyez comme ce mec prend soin de moi ?  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> voyez comme ce mec prend soin de moi ?  :love:



L'hygiène buccale c'est important, surtout quand on dit des saloperies toute la journée !!!!


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2005)

ouh ma tête :hosto:


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2005)

Je suis en train de regarder l'auberge espagnole, ca faisait longtemps...
Il est vraiment bien ce p'tit film


----------



## casimir (30 Juin 2005)

il n'y a pas encore de mort ? :rateau:


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2005)

j'suis en train de boire une aspirine :hosto:


----------



## casimir (30 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'suis en train de boire une aspirine :hosto:



tu flotte pas encore sur le dos ?


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2005)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas encore de mort ? :rateau:


  mais non, c'est que à la fin qu'ils les  mangent


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'suis en train de boire une aspirine :hosto:




tu t'es boxé avec casimir ?


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un joli balconet c'est preferable a une tete plate pour la binouze



:love: Ça c'est du bon sens ! 

Remarque, on a déja vu des filles qui avaient la particularité de présenter ces deux avantages à la fois...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de regarder l'auberge espagnole, ca faisait longtemps...
> Il est vraiment bien ce p'tit film



I'm going to Fuck !!!



Fuck de lettres..


----------



## casimir (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es boxé avec casimir ?




je donne des gros coups de queue


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2005)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> je donne des gros coups de queue


 pas ce soir, j'ai la migraine je t'ai dit !


----------



## casimir (30 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pas ce soir, j'ai la migraine je t'ai dit !



un bon gros supo pour toi


----------



## Hurrican (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas vraiment ce que j'aime le plus dans ma salle de bain !!!!


Ah oui ? Et que préfères tu dans ta salle de bain ?
Juste pour savoir ? :love:


----------



## Maître Kanter (30 Juin 2005)

qui a soif ? :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (30 Juin 2005)

Maître Kanter a dit:
			
		

> qui a soif ? :rateau:



Ça sent le ban de multipseudos, ou je ne m'y connais pas...


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2005)

Maître Kanter a dit:
			
		

> qui a soif ? :rateau:


 oulà, les pseudos sont de sortie


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un ménestrel de niveau 1! Je boule rouge ou vert, c'est selon (pour l'instant, je boule gris ) et je chante presque comme une casserole
> 
> Ma guitare est une sherwwod, je vole aux modos pour donner aux nioubes :love:


sonny ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ? Et que préfères tu dans ta salle de bain ?
> Juste pour savoir ? :love:




ben , le choix est difficile !!!

l'etagere ......le flacon de mon parfum  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

*le menestrel*, pour ceux que ça interresse.... au passage.... bizooooo


----------



## Hurrican (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .le flacon de mon parfum  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Juste pour idée, tu mets quoi ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *le menestrel*, pour ceux que ça interresse.... au passage.... bizooooo


  Fini de faire la popote?  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent le ban de multipseudos, ou je ne m'y connais pas...




alors je peux rester tranquille un bon moment ici     

j'ai pas des jumelles


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

Tiens je voulais vous demander... si je mets "membre du pentagone" dans ma signature, ça fait con ou pas ?


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Fini de faire la popote?
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Ooooooouuuuuiiiiiiiii :love: on a bien mangé....(un peu vite je vous l'accorde):mouais:

Bon moi je m'en vais matter la fin des dents de la mer...

Biz à tous


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour idée, tu mets quoi ?




tu as l'intention de me l'offrir pour mon annif, paques ou a noel ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je voulais vous demander... si je mets "membre du pentagone" dans ma signature, ça fait con ou pas ?




sa recommence la geometrie variable?


----------



## Hurrican (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as l'intention de me l'offrir pour mon annif, paques ou a noel ?


Cà dépend déjà si c'est un parfum qui me plaît ...  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je voulais vous demander... si je mets "membre du pentagone" dans ma signature, ça fait con ou pas ?



Oui.

Question suivante.


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ooooooouuuuuiiiiiiiii :love: on a bien mangé....(un peu vite je vous l'accorde):mouais:
> 
> Bon moi je m'en vais matter la fin des dents de la mer...
> 
> Biz à tous


  Bonne baignade  
Bises.


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cà dépend déjà si c'est un parfum qui me plaît ...  :love:




Chanel n°6 ?  :love:


----------



## Xman (30 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je voulais vous demander... si je mets "membre du pentagone" dans ma signature, ça fait con ou pas ?



Mets uniquement " Membre " ... on comprendra


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> 
> Question suivante.




c'est toujours pas fermé ce bazar ? comment va morganne ? :love:


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Chanel n°6 ?  :love:



Très bon choix ça, j'approuve à fond ! :love:


----------



## Hurrican (30 Juin 2005)

Je suis plutôt Poison. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

petits curieux a 2 sous      

je deja l'ai dit      


il ne vous reste que la fonction "recherche" a votre disposition


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est toujours pas fermé ce bazar ? comment va morganne ? :love:




Envie de faire les soldes ?


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Envie de faire les soldes ?



ne parle pas de ta belle soeur comme ça voyons


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment va morganne ? :love:



Je te file des photos si tu me pretes un powerbook demain matin. Je passe à 9h30. N'oublie pas les petits gateaux avec le café :love:


----------



## kathy h (30 Juin 2005)

bonsoir aux floodeurs et aux floodeuses


----------



## Hurrican (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> petits curieux a 2 sous
> 
> je deja l'ai dit
> 
> il ne vous reste que la fonction "recherche" a votre disposition


Ben j'ai chercher et n'ai point trouvé. 
Alors, je donne ma langue à Robertav, euh non au chat, enfin bon j'attends une réponse. :love:


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

Mackie, ça te déranges si je t'appelles Mackouille ?  :rose: Oui, je sais, c'est un peu bizarre, mais c'est une lubie subite (je viens de découvrir ta localisation).


----------



## juju palavas (30 Juin 2005)

Douce ambiance, ce soir... qui est avec qui


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je te file des photos si tu me pretes un powerbook demain matin. Je passe à 9h30. N'oublie pas les petits gateaux avec le café :love:



a 9h30 ou ?  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> (je viens de découvrir ta localisation).


 

ah bon ou ça ?  :mouais:


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a 9h30 ou ?  :mouais:



Dans ton boxer short !


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Dans ton boxer short !



la place est réservé :rateau:


----------



## duracel (30 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la place est réservé :rateau:



Pour qui?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a 9h30 ou ?  :mouais:








> Localisation: dans un boxer short





    






edit :grillé


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juin 2005)

hellllloooo


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juin 2005)

comment vont les floodeurs en ce soir?


----------



## duracel (30 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> comment vont les floodeurs en ce soir?




Bien, et toi même, ça roule?


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juin 2005)




----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

Coucou !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## energizer (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



bonne nuit


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:





Bonne nuit a toi princesse ( je sais qu'on t'appele ainsi )  :love:


----------



## duracel (30 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit a toi princesse ( je sais qu'on t'appele ainsi )  :love:



Ben oui, c'est inscrit sous son pseudo.


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2005)

oh, un fil des bonnets de nuits


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Bien, et toi même, ça roule?


gueule de bois sans boire!!  

ça fait plaisir de te croiser duracel!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


bonne nuit et des boules vertes pour les reves !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oh, un fil des bonnets de nuits


  (du moment que tu ne nous dis pas "benets de nuit"!)
bananier pommes sautées ami grug  :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juin 2005)

bonne nuit le flood


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Douce ambiance, ce soir... qui est avec qui



 Moi, je suis avec toi, Juju, si tu veux.


----------



## Xman (30 Juin 2005)

Tous


----------



## valoriel (30 Juin 2005)




----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oh, un fil des bonnets de nuits



 Tu peux aussi passer faire un petit tour sur le fil de la nuit , justement, il est fait pour ça, et il ouvre bientôt.


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>


c'est fait ami !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Douce ambiance, ce soir... qui est avec qui


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

aller encore en vent de plus un rateau majestueux un tout ce que vous voulez mais pour sur un gros que dalle   :rateau:   


bon on vas ce faire une dépression on reste a fond


----------



## chupastar (1 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

bon j'etait partie pour passé les 1600 mais a un tout seul sa vas être dure (ça vas passé pour du flood) alors bon je vais aller mangé un chinois ou deux et je repasse apres  


  

tien en voila trois qui traine sa feras l'affaire.


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon j'etait partie pour passé les 1600 mais a un tout seul sa vas être dure (ça vas passé pour du flood) alors bon je vais aller mangé un chinois ou deux et je repasse apres
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bon je vais t'aider!!! 
alors ce chinois ?? c'est quoi ??? du laqué ? du ripoliné?


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon j'etait partie pour passé les 1600 mais a un tout seul sa vas être dure (ça vas passé pour du flood) .


tu es au bar du flood je pense que l'on ne te le reprochera pas !!!


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais t'aider!!!
> alors ce chinois ?? c'est quoi ??? du laqué ? du ripoliné?



y a plus de chinois dans le frigo s'est un truc de fou il reste que du vendéen mogette et jambon fumé non mais ho la sa vas gazé cette nuit


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> y a plus de chinois dans le frigo s'est un truc de fou il reste que du vendéen mogette et jambon fumé non mais ho la sa vas gazé cette nuit




mmmm ya de l'orage dans l'air !! aux abrissss!!! tu peux trouver une recette pour chinoiser tes mogettes???


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmmm ya de l'orage dans l'air !! aux abrissss!!! tu peux trouver une recette pour chinoiser tes mogettes???


 
en faite cache dans un coin j ai retrouver une vielle rossette et un pot de mayo qui tapait la discute donc partit dans l'élan(padaire) je suis en train de leur faire la peau  et le  on voit ca quand il fait jour


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

et j 'en est encore mis plein sur le pad



bon il se passe quoi par chez toi mon cher (et la le jeux de mots n'est pas fait expret)


----------



## juju palavas (1 Juillet 2005)

À Demain JOJO MON CHER, ET MERCI, JE  Ne VOIS PLUS RIEN, J'AI PRIS MON CACHET ALLORS A TOUS BONNE SOIRE


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en faite cache dans un coin j ai retrouver une vielle rossette et un pot de mayo qui tapait la discute donc partit dans l'élan(padaire) je suis en train de leur faire la peau  et le  on voit ca quand il fait jour


rossette??    :rose: qu'est ce à dire??  attention voici notre page cuisine et terroir !!


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

deux seconde sa arrive


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

chez moi du neuf... il ... PLEUT!!!!! HÉHÉ!! SINON les gens sont fous et surtout autoritaires!!! pas du tout mon truc!!! :rateau:


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

et la rosette mayo


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> chez moi du neuf... il ... PLEUT!!!!! HÉHÉ!! SINON les gens sont fous et surtout autoritaires!!! pas du tout mon truc!!! :rateau:




tu tes pris un control pour dire ça ?


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

aller hop deux abricot pour le dessert et s'est bon



et une gauloise qui fume


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

tien mais sa ferait pas un quatre a la suite sa?

et en plus pour rien dire


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu tes pris un control pour dire ça ?


je suis pas concerné mais c'est l'ambiance que je vois autour de moi  

allez je vais faire dodo !! à demain ... je pense que tu vas avoir bon appétit ami toys!! à ce soir!! prends grand soin de toi...  



bonne nuit à tous


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon j'etait partie pour passé les 1600
> .


les 1600 sont proches à présent


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas concerné mais c'est l'ambiance que je vois autour de moi
> 
> allez je vais faire dodo !! à demain ... je pense que tu vas avoir bon appétit ami toys!! à ce soir!! prends grand soin de toi...
> 
> ...



bonne nuit mon grand.
je vais aller en faire de même juste un petit tour du coté musique voir le nouveaux souci de nos amis et hop possition paralelle au plafon


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

bon en fait j ai croisé un punk se qui ma retardé mais la j y vais


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juillet 2005)

I'm the punk


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> À Demain JOJO MON CHER, ET MERCI, JE  Ne VOIS PLUS RIEN, J'AI PRIS MON CACHET ALLORS A TOUS BONNE SOIRE


Wow! I want some ; 'cause I'm still burning from the inside...


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> I'm the punk


yes you are


bon aller je me casse ou sa vas chier demain


----------



## Universe player (1 Juillet 2005)

Preums !!
Eh bien c'est la premiere fois que ca m'arrive...  
Bonne journée les floodeurs !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juillet 2005)

*Y'a des choses dans la vie*
faut les voir pour y croire...


Reçu d'un camarade non syndiqué un SMS qui me dit :
_"JE PENQGPGPPHQGQSE PRENDRE TON MAC"_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Y'a des choses dans la vie*
> faut les voir pour y croire...
> 
> 
> ...






*Le seul truc*
c'est que je n'ai aucun Mac à vendre


 :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (1 Juillet 2005)

Et voilà, avec tous mes cartons (47 !), j'ai pas eu le temps de faire un tour... ce soir je range le G4 et je vais avoir une coupure d'Internet plus vacances pendant 15 jours...

Je vais pas forcément avoir le temps de venir poster au Bureau !

Vous allez me manquer !  :love:

Je revois certains d'entre vous à Paris pour la bouffe du mois, content !

Bisous à tous ! :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> _JE PENQGPGPPHQGQSE _




*Je crois que *
Toys a là un sérieux concurrent


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juillet 2005)

Amis du matin 

Comment vas tu, le pur? 

C'est trop dur ce matin, j'ai vraiment du ma à emerger... :sleep:

Allez, bon courage aux travailleurs, bonne vacances aux vacanciers


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

hi les gens du flood inutile au bar Macg


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le seul truc*
> c'est que je n'ai aucun Mac à vendre
> 
> 
> :rateau:




*Tu remarqueras*
qu'au milieu du fatras de sa pensée il a écrit (oui, enfin, essayé) PRENDRE.

A ta place je me ferais du souci si ce gars a des cousins taillés façon armoire à glace :casse:


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> hi les gens du flood inutile au bar Macg




Salut Gkat'

Enfin sorti des gogues ?


----------



## chupastar (1 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde!


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Salut Gkat'
> 
> Enfin sorti des gogues ?




Put1, moi qui essayais d'être discret sur ce coup-là, ce satané MacMarco a tout révélé


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Put1, moi qui essayais d'être discret sur ce coup-là, ce satané MacMarco a tout révélé



Clair qu'y t'a pas loupé   :style:

Et ton mutisme jouait en sa faveur


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le seul truc*
> c'est que je n'ai aucun Mac à vendre
> 
> 
> :rateau:



mais qui c'est qui t'a parlé d'argent ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

Yop! Ma Freebox est commandée!


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Clair qu'y t'a pas loupé   :style:
> 
> Et ton mutisme jouait en sa faveur



C'est surtout que j'ai pas vu son post : je ne m'en suis aperçu qu'hier soir


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout que j'ai pas vu son post : je ne m'en suis aperçu qu'hier soir




C'est bien le problème


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Yop! Ma Freebox est commandée!


 
Celle qui fait media center?


----------



## mikoo (1 Juillet 2005)

Hello tout le monde


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Hello tout le monde



Salut Poll.. euh, Mikoo


----------



## mikoo (1 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Salut Poll.. euh, Mikoo



Tu peut m'appeler aussi Balthazar.


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Universe player (1 Juillet 2005)

un grand  à tous les floodeurs !!!
Ca a l'air plutot calme ce matin...  dur de sortir de la couette les piliers ???


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

un petit café pause bagages en votre compagnie  :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Ahhh???!!! Tient??!!! Maiwen te revoila  Je t'ai cherché toute la nuit, t'étais bien cachée  
Bon du coup je suis naze moi...  

Bonjour


----------



## Universe player (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour


 
 maiwen
 robertav et bon café....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Reçu d'un camarade non syndiqué un SMS qui me dit :
> "JE PENQGPGPPHQGQSE PRENDRE TON MAC"
> ...


*


   il a eté intercepté par un ovni ce sms ?     *


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh???!!! Tient??!!! Maiwen te revoila  Je t'ai cherché toute la nuit, t'étais bien cachée
> Bon du coup je suis naze moi...
> 
> Bonjour





reglement des comptes entre fées ?   



bizouzzzz les filles  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh???!!! Tient??!!! Maiwen te revoila  Je t'ai cherché toute la nuit, t'étais bien cachée
> Bon du coup je suis naze moi...
> 
> Bonjour


hihi  j'ai ... papilloné ... métro...théâtre...métro...maison ... dodo ...   

coucou


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juillet 2005)

*J'ai*
soif


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

Hop je file, j'ai une cage en métal à récupérer chez le garagiste 

Amusez-vous bien, et ne soyez pas sages


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai*
> soif




deja??????        :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hop je file, j'ai une cage en métal à récupérer chez le garagiste




   
plutot  le zoo non ? parce que je ne vois pas un cage chez un garagiste.....
sauf  celle où il  mets dedans les impayeur


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

Plus que trois points au compteur.je regarde mes pieds et je pressens une trappe.
MERCI à tous les fous'd'bouleur qui auront contribué à ma chute.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Amusez-vous bien, et ne soyez pas sages




*Tu me réciteras*
5 Pater et 10 Avé


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu me réciteras*
> 5 Pater et 10 Avé



Vu ta signature, j'aurais plutôt pensé "5 patés et dix travers" !


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> reglement des comptes entre fées ?
> 
> 
> 
> bizouzzzz les filles  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Elle a fait du rentre dedans à Spyro  

Mais je suis calme maintenant    

BIZZZZZZZZZ Robertav :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vu ta signature, j'aurais plutôt pensé "5 patés et dix travers" !




*10 tranches*
de Jésus tu me mangeras


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Elle a fait du rentre dedans à Spyro
> 
> Mais je suis calme maintenant
> 
> BIZZZZZZZZZ Robertav :love: :love:


mais c'est même pas vrai ! d'abord il vole trop vite ... moi j'ai beau essayer je le rattrape pas  :rose:   ... mais ces muscles des ailes mmmm  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Yop! Ma Freebox est commandée!



Super, t'aura l'ADSL pour la rentrée


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

bientot midi.L'heure ou le doigt libertin du cadran de ma montre indique ce que l'on tait.


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Super, t'aura l'ADSL pour la rentrée


tu dégages un bon feeling, me remercie pas.


----------



## katelijn (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Super, t'aura l'ADSL pour la rentrée



Pas sûr, des amis à Paris l'ont eu en 1 semaine. Par contre là ou France Telecom doit intervenir ...
ça c'est une question de patience, beaucoup de patience  
La Freebox est un excellent choix, jamais eu des problèmes depuis mars 2004.


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour a tous les floodeurs


----------



## mikoo (1 Juillet 2005)

Bon c'est pas tout, mais moi j'vais passer l'aspirateur...


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Super, t'aura l'ADSL pour la rentrée



Non, la ligne est déjà dégroupée. l'ancien proprio était déjà sur Freebox...


----------



## chupastar (1 Juillet 2005)

Moi qui est attendu presque deux mois pour avoir la Freebox... que je n'ai plus d'ailleur...


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

coucou la flood je ne vous ite pas un par un mais le coeur y est


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, la ligne est déjà dégroupée. l'ancien proprio était déjà sur Freebox...



J'te taquinais


----------



## Universe player (1 Juillet 2005)

bon appetit les floodeurs!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

je suis enervée   tres enervée :mouais: enorment enervée   


je le jure que je vais le faire si je gagne au loto


----------



## N°6 (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis enervée   tres enervée :mouais: enorment enervée
> 
> 
> je le jure que je vais le faire si je gagne au loto



Partir autour du monde avec moi ?


----------



## Universe player (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis enervée  tres enervée :mouais: enorment enervée
> 
> 
> je le jure que je vais le faire si je gagne au loto


 
qu'est ce qui se passe robertav ???
tien en voyant ton pseudo il y a quelque chose que je comprend pas j'ai payé un pack d'aide mac gé il y a quelques jours et je n'ai pas le petit logo... c normal ?


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Partir autour du monde avec moi ?


Merci de m'avoir dépanné de quelques sesterces de réputation!.j'vais enfin pouvoir m'acheter un quignon de pain et une binouze histoire de pas sombrer totalement dans la clochardisation sur mac gé.
je te rembourse des qu'ils auront recrédité mon forfait connerie millenium.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis enervée   tres enervée :mouais: enorment enervée
> 
> 
> je le jure que je vais le faire si je gagne au loto


attend j'ai encore rien dit !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Partir autour du monde avec moi ?




voyons ce qu'il dit ton profil




> Anniversaire:18/02/68
> Lieu:entre 5 et 7
> Centres d'intérêt:Faire du chiffre
> Profession:Multiple de 2




pour l'age oki, t'as juste 1 ans et demi de moins   
le lieu : suis pas sure que je vais aimer chez toi   
centres interet : bof :mouais: j'aime vraiment pas le ciffre (et encore moins ma conseillere que je vais etripper  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: )
profession : parfait le multiple de 2 , tu travailles 24/24 , tu rapportes beaucoup d'argent et t'es jamais là pour caser les pieds      

le tour  du monde est en biclyclette ?       

je reflechis quand meme , un de ce 4 je te donnera la reponse


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui se passe robertav ???
> tien en voyant ton pseudo il y a quelque chose que je comprend pas j'ai payé un pack d'aide mac gé il y a quelques jours et je n'ai pas le petit logo... c normal ?




va voir le thread du loto, pas compliqué a compredre !!!    

pour le petit logo, appelle benjamin au secour !!!


----------



## Universe player (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> va voir le thread du loto, pas compliqué a compredre !!!
> 
> pour le petit logo, appelle benjamin au secour !!!


 
ah ok pour le loto mais...euh...comment dire...c'est con mais...comment on l appelle au secours ? Comme ca ? Benjamin ! AU SECOURS !!! ou non?


----------



## N°6 (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voyons ce qu'il dit ton profil



J'ai mis tout ça moi ?   Ah ben oui


----------



## Universe player (1 Juillet 2005)

Bon ben j'ai envoyé un MP a benjamin, je vais voir ce que ça donne...


----------



## benjamin (1 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben j'ai envoyé un MP a benjamin, je vais voir ce que ça donne...



C'est beau...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau...





magique !!!!      :love:


----------



## N°6 (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je reflechis quand meme , un de ce 4 je te donnera la reponse



Oui, et n'oublie pas de gagner au loto avant


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je reflechis quand meme , un de ce 4 je te donnera la reponse


Quoi ?   
Tu m'abandonnes ?  :affraid:   
... adieu monde cruel. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et n'oublie pas de gagner au loto avant





haaaaaaa       

et en plus c'est moi qui paie ???????    



bon, bon, je vais donner encore une couche aux valises


----------



## Universe player (1 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau...


 
Merfi encore, j'y aurais pas pensé...


----------



## Universe player (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> magique !!!!     :love:


 
euh ce serait plutot que si j'avais pensé qu'il fallait que je l'active moi meme j'aurais pas eu de probleme...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> euh ce serait plutot que si j'avais pensé qu'il fallait que je l'active moi meme j'aurais pas eu de probleme...




je voulais te le suggerer en effet mais j'ai pensée que c'etait d'offiche l'affichage


----------



## Universe player (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je voulais te le suggerer en effet mais j'ai pensée que c'etait d'offiche l'affichage


 
Ben moi aussi  mais non il faut le faire a partir du tableau de bord  
Enfin le probleme est résolu c'est le principal 
:love:


----------



## Taho! (1 Juillet 2005)

bon je crois que je n'allumerais pas le G4 ce soir, faut vraiment que je finisse !


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

kikouuuuu les gens?
quelle torpeur vous prend!..


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

quelle m**** les cartons    j'aime pas les cartons !!!!


----------



## Taho! (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quelle m**** les cartons    j'aime pas les cartons !!!!


j'en ai 47 que je ne peux plus voir, sans compter l'informatique !  je te comprends très bien !


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quelle m**** les cartons    j'aime pas les cartons !!!!


Tu déménages?


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

Roberta ?
Tu veux plus me parler ? 
Tu m'ignores ? 
Qu'ai je fait ? 
J'ai oublié de te dire quelque chose ? 
J'ai dit quelque chose qu'il ne fallait pas ? 

Pourquoi tant de haine ...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu déménages?


juste ma chambre  ... enfait va y avoir des travaux alors il faut tout virer dans ... le salon ... et gnourf y'a pas la place ...et pas assez de cartons


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

les filles ça a pas de biscottos...


----------



## Taho! (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Roberta ?
> Tu veux plus me parler ?
> Tu m'ignores ?
> Qu'ai je fait ?
> ...


Toi, tu portes bien ton avatar


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> juste ma chambre  ... enfait va y avoir des travaux alors il faut tout virer dans ... le salon ... et gnourf y'a pas la place ...et pas assez de cartons


Il y a des jours où une grande expérience du Tetris peut être utile...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous! 
Comment ça va bien aujourd'hui?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des jours où une grande expérience du Tetris peut être utile...


 m'enfou ... mon papa et mon grand frère vont venir ... mais mon papa il va crier parce qu'il y a encore des affaires dans l'armoire et que l'armoire elle va partir ...  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?
> Tu m'abandonnes ?  :affraid:
> ... adieu monde cruel. :rateau:





mais non !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: je t'oublie pas 
(et toi oublies pas les cartes  poker   )

de toute façon, suite a une multitudes de demandes en privé

je vais ammener presque tous les males ici presents     





ps: les filles , on partage  ?    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Taho! (1 Juillet 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> Comment ça va bien aujourd'hui?


L'information la plus importante du jour est que Maiwen et moi ne pouvons plus voir nos cartons respectifs ! 

Mais sans doute y a-t-il plus important...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai 47 que je ne peux plus voir, sans compter l'informatique !  je te comprends très bien !




j'ai deja demandé a un'autre demenageur 

tu nous postes les fotos , d'avant et apres ta nouvelle home ?  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> L'information la plus importante du jour est que Maiwen et moi ne pouvons plus voir nos cartons respectifs !


sauf que toi t'en as trop et moi pas assez  ... au fait, tu déménages où ?


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

dur dur d'etre bébé!


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

moi j'ai pas avant , mais j'ai pendant  ... vous voulez voir ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux plus me parler ?





surement pas mon cher et tendre calimero adoré  :love:  :love:  :love: 

seulement que j'ai plein de trucs a faire, mon depart est dans quelques heure
et je loupe des post dans mon va et viens par ici


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: je t'oublie pas
> (et toi oublies pas les cartes  poker   )


Vi,vi,vi. De suite ma chère. :love: :love:



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais ammener presque tous les males ici presents


Ah mais non !  
Je ne partage pas ! 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps: les filles , on partage  ?    :love:  :love:  :love:


Quoi que ...  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

heu..on s'en tamponne un peu le coquillard a vrai dire..


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Juillet 2005)

Pourquoi y a-t-il des jours comme ça où tout va mal?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Bonne digestion les floodeurs !!!!


----------



## N°6 (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaa
> et en plus c'est moi qui paie ???????



Je te rappelle quand même que tu as écrit : "_je le jure que je vais le faire *si* je gagne au loto _    :love: 




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon, bon, je vais donner encore une couche aux valises



Tu repeints tes valises !


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement pas mon cher et tendre calimero adoré  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> seulement que j'ai plein de trucs a faire, mon depart est dans quelques heure
> et je loupe des post dans mon va et viens par ici



tu pars en vacance ? enfin une bonne nouvelle!
j'suis content pour toi!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je te rappelle quand même que tu as écrit : "_je le jure que je vais le faire *si* je gagne au loto _ :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Et puis maintenant on doit dire Euromillion !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> L'information la plus importante du jour est que Maiwen et moi ne pouvons plus voir nos cartons respectifs !
> 
> Mais sans doute y a-t-il plus important...




oui , elle est où cette liste que je complete depuis 10 jours?  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

bon, les carnets santé et medoc c'est bon
le vetements pour fiston aussi (pas compliqué le tri , j'ai vidé l'armoire    )
ha zut, ses casquettes...je vais vider aussi la commode tien   
sa ds et les jeux, son cahier de vacances , ses chaussures , sa trousse toilettes.......

je sais qu'il me manque des truc , mais quoi ?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa ds


ça rentre une voiture dans une valise ?


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tu pars en vacance ? enfin une bonne nouvelle!
> j'suis content pour toi!


Si tu allait trainer ailleurs, on serait beaucoup à profiter de vacances ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pas avant , mais j'ai pendant  ... vous voulez voir ?  :rateau:




hoooooooooooo oui !!!!!!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 



ps: maiwen, si les autres postent plus tard ou ce w.e. ,
 tu m'envoie un mp avec les liens  ?
merci


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui , elle est où cette liste que je complete depuis 10 jours? :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> bon, les carnets santé et medoc c'est bon
> le vetements pour fiston aussi (pas compliqué le tri , j'ai vidé l'armoire   )
> ...


 
Les formulaires E111 si tu part à l'étranger dans l'UE! 

(tu part où si c'est pas indiscret  ? )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi y a-t-il des jours comme ça où tout va mal?





pour te mettre en valeur les jours où tout va tres bien    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Si tu allait trainer ailleurs, on serait beaucoup à profiter de vacances ...


 
Hurican 1    Derennes 0


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tu pars en vacance ? enfin une bonne nouvelle!
> j'suis content pour toi!




t'inquiete mon cher derenne , 
je reviens vite t'ammerder , plus precisement dimanche soir !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça rentre une voiture dans une valise ?




ni tendooooooo !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tu repeints tes valises !




tiens, cela est une bonne idée......j'y pensera a mon retour


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ni tendooooooo !!!!!


Je ne savais pas que Nintendo faisais des voitures...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Les formulaires E111 si tu part à l'étranger dans l'UE!
> 
> (tu part où si c'est pas indiscret  ? )




 tu flodes pas trop par ici toi !!!!      

tu dois etre un de rares a pas savoir que j'ammene les enfants en italie ce soir  


a moi 6/8 semaines de vacance et de paix !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 
(si je vais pas travailler   )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas que Nintendo faisais des voitures...




j'ai un doute  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

la new nintendo portative c'est pas une ds ?


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hurican 1    Derennes 0


nan ..t'as pas compris thierry roland...moi, je ne joute pas avec les sans grades...les bougnats et autres cagots sans valeur ni espece..
moi je guerrroie uniquement avec des gens de haute noblesse.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

>




bonjour le bordel     je comprends ton envie de cartons


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> nan ..t'as pas compris thierry roland...moi, je ne joute pas avec les sans grades...les bougnats et autres cagots sans valeur ni espece..
> moi je guerrroie uniquement avec des gens de haute noblesse.




 :mouais: vaut mieux entendre ça que d'être sourd, hein !


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete mon cher derenne ,
> je reviens vite t'ammerder , plus precisement dimanche soir !!!!


tu m'emmerdes pas...j'ai jamais dit ça...je t'aime beaucoup et peut etre meme vais-je m'entendre a te courtiser dans un avenir proche.
SI t'es sage...bien sur!..


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour le bordel     je comprends ton envie de cartons


évidemment c'est pendant ... avant c'était rangé ...


----------



## Taho! (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai deja demandé a un'autre demenageur
> 
> tu nous postes les fotos , d'avant et apres ta nouvelle home ?  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



j'y songe, faut surtout que je prenne en photo la pile de cartons ! elle est belle !  :mouais:



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> au fait, tu déménages où ?



Je reste sur Grenoble dans un appart plus petit...  va me manquer mon 73 M2


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un doute  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> la new nintendo portative c'est pas une ds ?



En voilà une ID !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juillet 2005)

Salut les moudus !


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

>



Sympa ta chambre Maiwen...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tu m'emmerdes pas...j'ai jamais dit ça...je t'aime beaucoup et peut etre meme vais-je m'entendre a te courtiser dans un avenir proche.
> SI t'es sage...bien sur!..




perd pas ton temp avec moi 

de un ,  si vraiment je dois cocufier mon homme autant le faire avec 
un homme  beau friqué cultivé et elegant

de 2, je crois bien que je prefere encore etre lesbienne

et sur ce mon cher , on clos la discussion, ne  compte pas sur moi pour la continuer


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Salut les moudus !



Salut le durdu


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

c'est plus la chambre de mon frère que la mienne ... c'est son bureau d'ailleurs ... mais c'est ma bibliothèque ( vide ) qu'on voit seulement dans le miroir ...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> de 2, je crois bien que je prefere encore etre lesbienne


vraiment ?   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Salut les moudus !




bonjour toi :love:

tu as preparés mon panier picnic pour le voyage ?


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> perd pas ton temp avec moi
> 
> de un ,  si vraiment je dois cocufier mon homme autant le faire avec
> un homme  beau friqué cultivé et elegant
> ...



heu..nan rien.
mais j'suis mdr...
TROP FOUS LES GENS!


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour toi :love:
> 
> tu as preparés mon panier picnic pour le voyage ?



fais gaffe quand meme, tu sais que sur une deception comme ça j'pourrais me mettre une bastosse!..si si!...dépression et compagnie!...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> [citroen:love:




je rois que fiston prefere cette ds     







et puis celle ci rentre mieux dans une valise


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vraiment ?   :love:


Interessée, Maiwen?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis celle ci rentre mieux dans une valise



Oui, mais une valise rentre mieux dans l'autre !


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Interessée, Maiwen?


qui sait ...


robertav je préfère la ds de mes aïeux


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> nan ..t'as pas compris thierry roland...moi, je ne joute pas avec les sans grades...les bougnats et autres cagots sans valeur ni espece..
> moi je guerrroie uniquement avec des gens de haute noblesse.


Tu parles de sans-grades et compagnie ...
1) Tu es un nabot sur MacG.
2) Ton grade ici est inférieur à quasiment tout ceux que tu critiques, à commencer par moi.
3) Si la valeur des personnes se mesurait à leur bétise, c'est sûr tu serais sur le podium, manque de bol, t'as pas la bonne unité de mesure, et tu te retrouves en queue de peloton.
4) Mossieur, guerroie ... He, t'as un peu trop regarder les visiteurs. Où alors t'es vraiment en retard au niveau évolution. 
5) Avant de traiter les gens de cageot, faut savoir l'écrire.
6) Désormais je t'ignore, te voilà en invisible, je suis en vacances !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

et voila !!!!!!!!!!!      

mon apn , son chargeur et celui du portable (telephone)    

voila, c'est fait mais où j'ai mis le chargeur de voiture acheté la semaine derniere?


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qui sait ...
> 
> 
> robertav je préfère la ds de mes aïeux


 Oui mais la 'zitroen' DS y'a pas Wario Ware


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je rois que fiston prefere cette ds


Ah ces jeunes... ils n'ont plus le goût des belles choses...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais la 'zitroen' DS y'a pas Wario Ware


on doit bien trouver un plug-in ou un truc pour pouvoir jouer dans le rétroviseur


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila, c'est fait mais où j'ai mis le chargeur de voiture acheté la semaine derniere?


Regarde dans le coffre de la DS...


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on doit bien trouver un plug-in ou un truc pour pouvoir jouer dans le rétroviseur



Mouais... ou alors coller le vrai Wario sur la banquette arrière...


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

Ah, ce que c'est bon cette fonction ignoré. :love:
Derennes ? Ouh ouh ?  Derennes ...
Ah c'est trop bête, il peut plus répondre.  :love:
Quel calme ... Mr Stone je t'en dois une ... Maiwen aussi. Je suis content de faire partie de votre club.


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ce que c'est bon cette fonction ignoré. :love:
> Derennes ? Ouh ouh ?  Derennes ...
> Ah c'est trop bête, il peut plus répondre.  :love:
> Quel calme ... Mr Stone je t'en dois une ... Maiwen aussi. Je suis content de faire partie de votre club.


pour tout dire je ne fais pas partie de l'armée rouge moi


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> 6) Désormais je t'ignore, te voilà en invisible, je suis en vacances !



J'espère que tu lui en as mis une rouge avant, il le vaut bien


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

Je pouvais pas, j'avais vidé mon chargeur aujourd'hui. 
Mais demain je le désignorerais le temps de lui mettre un bon coup de boule ! :rateau:  :love:

PS : juste avant de partir pour ... la DTP 2.0 ! :love :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

hé les zagneaux ... vous recommencez ...


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

On recommence quoi Maiwen ? :rose:


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour tout dire je ne fais pas partie de l'armée rouge moi



[mode lepurfilsdelasagesseestàtroisgrammes]
*Oui, mais*
la guérilla peut revêtir des aspects bien différents 

[mode jeretournemecouchermaintenant]


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

Bon, c'est pas le tout j'ai encore 5 litres de punch à préparer... sans avoir le droit de le goûter 

Pis un p'tit cake aux zolives :love: chouette


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On recommence quoi Maiwen ? :rose:


vous recommencez à parler de celui que vous dites ignorer... et ça n'en finit plus ...


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

Ah mais non. T'inquiètes je m'arrête. 
C'est simplement, que c'est un tel bonheur quand çà s'arrête ... Rhhaa, fallait que je partage mon bonheur. :love:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas le tout j'ai encore 5 litres de punch à préparer... sans avoir le droit de le goûter D



AH, moi c'est 4 litres de pinacolada  :love:


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous recommencez à parler de celui que vous dites ignorer... et ça n'en finit plus ...


Meuh non, meuh non.... affaire classée


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

Bon Roberta ? T'es partie ?
Ca y est ? Les valises sont prêtes ?
Au fait tu vas où ?  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon Roberta ? T'es partie ?
> Ca y est ? Les valises sont prêtes ?
> Au fait tu vas où ?  :rose:


peux-je ?  

dtc  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

sourire à la vie
pom pom pom pom


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> AH, moi c'est 4 litres de pinacolada  :love:



Et comment tu fais pour la glace ?


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon Roberta ? T'es partie ?
> Ca y est ? Les valises sont prêtes ?
> Au fait tu vas où ?  :rose:



T'as rien suivi  

Elle part en Italie, ça fait pas trois pages qu'elle l'a dit


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de sans-grades et compagnie ...
> 1) Tu es un nabot sur MacG.
> 2) Ton grade ici est inférieur à quasiment tout ceux que tu critiques, à commencer par moi.
> 3) Si la valeur des personnes se mesurait à leur bétise, c'est sûr tu serais sur le podium, manque de bol, t'as pas la bonne unité de mesure, et tu te retrouves en queue de peloton.
> ...



t'enerve pas! 
pas cageot, cagot...un cagot c'est un faux dévot...aller, achete toi un dico.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu flodes pas trop par ici toi !!!!
> 
> tu dois etre un de rares a pas savoir que j'ammene les enfants en italie ce soir


 
Désolé robertav, je suis en limitation de flood obligatoire  (internet seulement au travail    ) bref, quand il n'y a rien d'autre à faire et que le patronne n'est pas là 

C'est super l'Italie    (d'ailleurs ça mefait penser à une chanson d'une certaine "ilona" qui passe en boucle sur contact fm et qui.... est en fait... assez flippante à la longue     )

Et bien, bon courage si tu part en voiture


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'enerve pas!
> pas cageot, cagot...un cagot c'est un faux dévot...aller, achete toi un dico.


 
et toi achète toi un cerveau 



(désolé, c'étais trop facile  )


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Vi l'Italie :love: tellement de bon souvenirs :love:


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dtc  :rateau:


Ceci n'est pas digne d'une demoiselle. 
Qui plus est, tu ignores les relations qui me lient à Roberta. 
D'ailleurs, où ai-je mis ce satané jeu de cartes ? :hein:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ceci n'est pas digne d'une demoiselle.


ranafout


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ranafout


Ah ? J'aurais préfére un ranapeter, plus discret. 
Mais bon ...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? J'aurais préfére un ranapeter, plus discret.
> Mais bon ...


non je préfère ranafout ... l'autre il est moche  

ps : tu t'es pas trompé dans ton profil tu as mit : jura seek park ... c'est pas jura geek park ?


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? J'aurais préféré un ranapeter, plus discret



C'est sujet à débat... et ça dépend de ta définition de la discrétion.
Et c'est bien connu que quand on est une dame, on ne pète pas


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est sujet à débat... et ça dépend de ta définition de la discrétion.
> Et c'est bien connu que quand on est une dame, on ne pète pas


... t'as déjà été une dame toi ?


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

Non, non. Pas d'erreur. 
C'est un parc de recherches.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Yopla


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

*svp !!!!!!!* j'aibesoin urgent de votre aide     


comment sont les mites?

dans google il en a tellement , je sais pas !!!  

je viens de voir une petite bestiole dans mon dressing,
 si c'est un mite je vais avoir les vetement en gruyere  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

cor


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... t'as déjà été une dame toi ?


C'est pas moi qui le dis c'est Nadine


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *svp !!!!!!!* j'aibesoin urgent de votre aide
> 
> 
> comment sont les mites?
> ...


 






ça ressemble "en gros" un papillon de nuit


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de me réveiller, bouhhhhhh.


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *svp !!!!!!!* j'aibesoin urgent de votre aide
> 
> 
> comment sont les mites?
> ...



Essaie de la prendre en photo avec ton APN, avec un peu de chance il y a bien un entomologiste qui traîne dans le coin 




...  :rose:
Non, je ne parlerai pas de l'histoire de la grosse mite, c'est trop facile :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas moi qui le dis c'est Nadine


C'est qui Nadine ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de la prendre en photo avec ton APN, avec un peu de chance il y a bien un entomologiste qui traîne dans le coin


 
 moi


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *svp !!!!!!!* j'aibesoin urgent de votre aide
> 
> 
> comment sont les mites?
> ...


mites


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui Nadine ?



Ben Nadine koi, tout le monde la connait


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

1) Les mites ne s'attaquent pas au tissus synthétiques ...
2) Si tu en trouvé qu'une tu la tues, et on en parle plus. 
3) Si tu as vraiment des mites, et que tes vêtements craignent, va chercher de l'antimites au supermarché.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mites



Beuark, dégueu... :rose:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben Nadine koi, tout le monde la connait


pfff .... j'te merde


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mites


 
bouh !!! c'est mon lien !!!!!


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben Nadine koi, tout le monde la connait



Ah ces jeunes... 

Tout fout l'camp


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> 3) Si tu as vraiment des mites, et que tes vêtements craignent, va chercher de l'antimites au supermarché.


t5u veux qu'elle tue Gkatarn ????


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ah ces jeunes...
> 
> Tout fout l'camp


tu fous l'camp ? ... ah bon alors


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> 2) Si tu en trouvé qu'une tu la tues, et on en parle plus.


 
Le truc emmbêtant, c'est que ce sont les larves qui mangent le tissus


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

je ne vois qu'une solution ... tu brules tous tes vêtements   :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juillet 2005)

Dans 5 minutes, c'est le WEEK END!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juillet 2005)

Je vous souhaite donc un tres bon week end.
Pour ma part, je rentre en Normandie, donc plsu de net pendant 2 jours.

A dimanche 
Profitez bien du WE


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

Mais pourquoi les femmes aiment-elles donc se pendre la tête sur les ex et la famille des ex de leur mec?...     :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu fous l'camp ? ... ah bon alors




Méééééé 
Appelez-moi la bergère !


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi les femmes aiment-elles donc se pendre la tête sur les ex et la famille des ex de leur mec?...     :mouais:  :mouais:



Parce que sinon ça manque de sujet de conversation/dispute (rayer la mention inutile)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

et mer..............  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

c'est bien une mite .......punaise......

en plus j'ai pris ce tshort avec dessus la bestiole , je suis allée dans la cusine pour le tuer et je ne l'ai plus trouvé       

est qu'il y a un truc maison en attendant?

merci

ps: je repasse dans 15/20 minutes


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de sans-grades et compagnie ...
> 1) Tu es un nabot sur MacG.
> 2) Ton grade ici est inférieur à quasiment tout ceux que tu critiques, à commencer par moi.
> 3) Si la valeur des personnes se mesurait à leur bétise, c'est sûr tu serais sur le podium, manque de bol, t'as pas la bonne unité de mesure, et tu te retrouves en queue de peloton.
> ...




Amooooooooook !!!!

Ils font rien qu'à dire des méchancetés !!! 

Tu devrais leur arracher les burnes... comme ça c'est fait, on en parle plus...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi les femmes aiment-elles donc se pendre la tête sur les ex et la famille des ex de leur mec?...     :mouais:  :mouais:


ton ex à l'air d'en rtenir une belle de couche 
 :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ton ex à l'air d'en rtenir une belle de couche
> :affraid:


 
de peinture encore ????


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Parce que sinon ça manque de sujet de dispute (rayer la mention inutile)



Je sais pas comment rayer alors j'ai supprimé...


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ton ex à l'air d'en rtenir une belle de couche
> :affraid:



Ca c'est une autre histoire, mais là, c'est ma copine qui me fait la gueule parce que demain je vais filmer un truc et que la soeur de mon ex femme sera là aussi...

C'est d'un compliqué. Qu'elle veuille pas parler à mon ex, soit, mais à sa soeur...


enfin, je comprendrais jamais...


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et mer..............  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> c'est bien une mite .......punaise......



Une mite ou une punaise, faudrait savoir...


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Une mite ou une punaise, faudrait savoir...



Résumé :
Aux dernières nouvelles Robertav a une grosse mite... dans son dressing 

... et elle ne sait pas comment faire pour s'en débarasser rapidement :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi les femmes aiment-elles donc se pendre la tête sur les ex et la famille des ex de leur mec?...     :mouais:  :mouais:




je pourrais faire un romans sur mon divorce  :mouais: 

la "meilleure" entre toutes : la nouvelle amie de mon ex a eté jusq'a le pousser
au tribunal pour avoir la garde complete et totale de fifille (donc, m'enlever tous droits se elle)    
parce qu'elle se declatait meilleure mere que moi  :mouais: 

en attandans ce sont ses 2 filles qui vont chez le psy et pas la mienne !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de réprondre à une étude Sofres sur les serveurs. La personne qui me posait la question était bien emmerdée parce que le Xserve ne rentrait pas dans ses cases... 
Sont cons à la Sofres...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

je tiens à dire que : rapapam tsoin tsoin


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je pourrais faire un romans sur mon divorce  :mouais:
> 
> la "meilleure" entre toutes : la nouvelle amie de mon ex a eté jusq'a le pousser
> au tribunal pour avoir la garde complete et totale de fifille (donc, m'enlever tous droits se elle)
> ...



Un jour, je te raconterai le mien, quand il sera prononcé. Mais rien que là, depuis la séparation, ça vaut des points.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je tiens à dire que : rapapam tsoin tsoin



Je crois que tu as oublié Pouët Pouët


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

tout va de travers    

le depart sera reporté apres 18h au lieu de 17h
bioman a un compresseur de la derniere minute a remplacer 
il ne pense pas etre a la maison avant 18h .......pffffffff


la bestiole c'est bien une mite  :mouais: 
j'ai 2 insecticide : un pour les rampant, l'autre pour les volants :
j'utilise lequel si ma fille ne trouve pas un antimite?  

ben sinon,  là je suis stressée a mort


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu as oublié Pouët Pouët


non ça c'est dans un autre morceau  :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je tiens à dire que : rapapam tsoin tsoin


T'es encore là toi ?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout va de travers
> 
> le depart sera reporté apres 18h au lieu de 17h
> bioman a un compresseur de la derniere minute a remplacer
> ...


tu utilises tout ... rampant , volant, roulant tout ... karcher   compresseur  ...tout


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

yo la flood sa roule, ici s'est la loose 2000


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> T'es encore là toi ?


toujours  pourquoi ? 

yé soui de vacaciones   

ps : je viens de retrouver mes fonds de cartes pour réviser l'histoire ...  :mouais:


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

Vous n'êtes pas très rassurants avec vos histoires d'ex, et de belles familles d'ex, et de divorces....moi, il faut que je passe à la mairie...pour notre marige de juin prochain...2006....ça fait 10 jours que je dois y passer....y a comme une hésitation du coup ....   :rose:


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toujours  pourquoi ?
> 
> yé soui de vacaciones
> 
> ps : je viens de retrouver mes fonds de cartes pour réviser l'histoire ...  :mouais:



J'ai pas tout suivi :rose: tu prépares déjà le rattrapage, ou bien c'est des devoirs de vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

malow !



Dites les floodeurs, j'ai vu un Garmin Navtalk GPS sur ebay pour pas cher, le problème, c'est que le gars est en Chine et que pour adresse à Shangaï...et bien... c'est un numéro de chambre (hotel ?) ... bref, c'est douteux ou pas ???


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'êtes pas très rassurants avec vos histoires d'ex, et de belles familles d'ex, et de divorces....moi, il faut que je passe à la mairie...pour notre marige de juin prochain...2006....ça fait 10 jours que je dois y passer....y a comme une hésitation du coup ....   :rose:


Meuh non, vazy, fonce !!!
Le mariage c'est trop bien, et c'est l'occasion de faire une bonne bringue avec famille, amis 

Et faut pas croire que ça change grand chose à l'entente du couple... marié, pacsé, concubin, même combat


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> yo la flood sa roule, ici s'est la loose 2000


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi les femmes aiment-elles donc *se* pendre la tête sur les ex et la famille des ex de leur mec?...     :mouais:  :mouais:



Bizarre, pourquoi j'ai le sentiment que c'est surtout à toi, qu'elles prennent la tête en cette occurence ?


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>




mon idole


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Kit  :love:


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Kit  :love:


ca a ete ma sonnerie pendent des années


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben sinon,  là je suis stressée a mort



Ben, ça, on avait compris. pour ta garde robe, tu mets des boules de naphtaline dedans, ça tue les mites.


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, ça, on avait compris. pour ta garde robe, tu mets des boules de naphtaline dedans, ça tue les mites.


et après tu sens le cadavre


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ca a ete ma sonnerie pendent des années



T'as oublié un smiley j'espere 
 :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout va de travers
> 
> le depart sera reporté apres 18h au lieu de 17h
> bioman a un compresseur de la derniere minute a remplacer
> ...



Des sachets de lavande dans tes penderies, ou des clous de girofle 
Quand t'auras trouvée "la mite", un coup de savate 
Garde tes insecticides pour des bestioles dangereuses
 

P.S. Bonne route!


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et après tu sens le cadavre


oui mais le cadavre habiller  ou alors tu peut te mettre a la mode zonbi


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié un smiley j'espere
> :rateau:


non pour quoi je kiff K2000 le petit coté quitche j'ador


----------



## madlen (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et après tu sens le cadavre



C'est bien vrai ça, pas sexy cette odeur de nafta...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non pour quoi je kiff K2000 le petit coté quitche j'ador


ouais ... le côté quiche


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, ça, on avait compris. pour ta garde robe, tu mets des boules de naphtaline dedans, ça tue les mites.


y a des ant-mites qui fouettent beaucoup moins à la superette. Ou sonnyboy


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ... le côté quiche



j ai grandi avec mike giver et k2000 j y peut rien


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais le cadavre habiller  ou alors tu peut te mettre a la mode zonbi



Quoi ? David Hasselhof a viré gothique ??? :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'êtes pas très rassurants avec vos histoires d'ex, et de belles familles d'ex, et de divorces....moi, il faut que je passe à la mairie...pour notre marige de juin prochain...2006....ça fait 10 jours que je dois y passer....y a comme une hésitation du coup ....   :rose:



Le mariage, c'est un super truc. Je replonge dès que je peux...
Fonce!    :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, pourquoi j'ai le sentiment que c'est surtout à toi, qu'elles prennent la tête en cette occurence ?



Va savoir...
 :mouais:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a des ant-mites qui fouettent beaucoup moins à la superette. Ou sonnyboy


oui mais la faut recommendé de la poutre dans se cas en plus de buté les insecte il te ruinne la maison.


pas de maison pas de probleme


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a des ant-mites qui fouettent beaucoup moins à la superette. Ou sonnyboy




Ce nom de "boule a mites" m'a toujours fait rêver, va savoir pourquoi....


----------



## Franswa (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ce nom de "boule a mites" m'a toujours fait rêver, va savoir pourquoi....




ne pas confondre avec le *m*oule a  *b*ite.

sa qui n'est pas la même chose


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a des ant-mites qui fouettent beaucoup moins à la superette. Ou sonnyboy




Quitte à choisir je crois que je préfère le bois de cèdre...


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ne pas confondre avec le *m*oule a  *b*ite.
> 
> sa qui n'est pas la même chose



En fait c'est celui la qui me fait rever je crois


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Juillet 2005)

salut, je passe en coup de vent, j'ai un train a prendre, salut..........


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ce nom de "boule a mites" m'a toujours fait rêver, va savoir pourquoi....




C'est pas mal comme insulte ça "Boule à Mite"


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2005)

Voui : "Va donc hey boule a mites!"


----------



## Franswa (1 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut, je passe en coup de vent, j'ai un train a prendre, salut..........


  Stook


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

s'est une bonne insulte en cas de maitre nageur trop insistent


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Stook



trop tard


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voui : "Va donc hey boule a mites!"



Nickel, je garde


----------



## Franswa (1 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> trop tard


 Je sais


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je sais



:rose:


----------



## Franswa (1 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> :rose:


 Rougis ou Rosis pas  C'est pas grave


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui Nadine ?



C'est elle :






[MM les modos, çà va çà ? pas trop hors-charte ?   ]


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Rougis ou Rosis pas  C'est pas grave



 
ça va sinon ?


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est elle :
> 
> [MM les modos, çà va çà ? pas trop hors-charte ?   ]



Si c'est ta petite copine, je pense qu'il n'y pas de problème avec la charte...


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est elle :
> 
> 
> [MM les modos, çà va çà ? pas trop hors-charte ?   ]




Encore une moule a bi.., pardon une boule à mites...


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Encore une moule a bi.., pardon une boule à mites...




Mouarf   :love: Pan dans la charte


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Encore une moule a bi.., pardon une boule à mites...




Rhooo !  Une jeune femme "bien sous tous rapports" comme toi ! T'as pas honte?  :mouais: 


_ne réponds pas à cette question_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Toujours ce joli chapow malow ?


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

un petit thé sa fait du bien bon elle est ou la teuf


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un petit thé


 
 Fait gaffe !! C'est pas fort !!! Tu va te faire du mal !


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

Allez, hop, jemekass 

Je vous le souhaite long et bon, le vikende  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, ça, on avait compris. pour ta garde robe, tu mets des boules de naphtaline dedans, ça tue les mites.





j'ai un dressing......mal foutu d'ailleur

je viens de mettre 800 grammes des boules naftaline sur les etageres et au sol sur la moquette......
sa va comme cela ou je dois mettre ces boules entres mes pulls et autre truc plié ? 
pour ceux sospendu je fais quoi ?

desolé  :rose: j'ai jamais eu ce bestioles moi, je sais pas comment utiliser le produit

encore un truc :
 je dois en mettre aussi dans les placards a fringues dans les autres pieces?
je precise que mon dressing il est dans ma chambre et celui ci a constamment la porte fermée (pour eviter qu ça sent la cigarettes et la poussiere )

merciiiii   



zut: je disait bien : aller mettre mon parfum dans le vanity


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est elle :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:love: :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Toujours ce joli chapow malow ?



j'adowre mon chapow, il me prowtege...Je m'y cache, quand je dis des grow mow


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Fait gaffe !! C'est pas fort !!! Tu va te faire du mal !



en fait je ne boit que de ces truc la tu s'est on apelle sa des soft drink dans le language jeune


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un dressing......mal foutu d'ailleur
> 
> je viens de mettre 800 grammes des boules naftaline sur les etageres et au sol sur la moquette......
> sa va comme cela ou je dois mettre ces boules entres mes pulls et autre truc plié ?
> ...



évites tout de même le frigo et ton sac à main


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est ta petite copine, je pense qu'il n'y pas de problème avec la charte...



Si si y'a un pb de charte la, c'est que c'est un super vieux papy gkat


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

c'est bon, tout est pret    .......

bioman viens d'appeler il rentrera vers 19h donc depart vers 20h   

j'aurais preferée partir a 17h comme prevu 
deja que 'ai la trouille en voiture, la nuit c'est encore pire   


bon, il se passe quoi sur macg ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> évites tout de même le frigo et ton sac à main




dis moi plutot si comme j'ai disposée les boules c'est bien !!!


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis moi plutot si comme j'ai disposée les boules c'est bien !!!


il te faut un modèle   :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2005)

Les boules sur le nez, les boules sur le nez !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en fait je ne boit que de ces truc la tu s'est on apelle sa des soft drink dans le language jeune


 
La Guiness c'est soft aussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Les boules sur le nez, les boules sur le nez !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Les boules sur le nez, les boules sur le nez !


 






HONK HONK HONK !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis moi plutot si comme j'ai disposée les boules c'est bien !!!


dans toutes les armoires à habits


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> La Guiness c'est soft aussi


no alcool no drug's juste happy


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dans toutes les armoires à habits



une vraie 'tite femme d'intérieur, la moquette


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> HONK HONK HONK !!!!



J'voyais pas les choses comme ca mais bon


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'voyais pas les choses comme ca mais bon


 laisse, c'est genetique


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dans toutes les armoires à habits




merci ........la j'en ai plus j'ai vidée mes 2 sachets dans le dressing  ......
des lundi je vais naftaliser tous les placards      

prevoir acheter 10 sachets      


ps: au fait , tu sais s'il y a de problemes de bouchon ou autre au tunnel du gottard?

merci  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour !!!


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !!!



Coucou 

Hep ya plein de moutons dans le prés d'en face, arrètes de les laisser trainer n'importe où!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Bon, j'ai distribué tous mes coups de boule du jour et l'agence va pas tarder à fermer, bon @+ les floodeurs !  Bonne vacances Robertav  , Hé !!! ça gaze Stargazer ?


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

bon, les filles, c'est vendredi, elles sont où  mes dapnées vertes


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Hep ya plein de moutons dans le prés d'en face, arrètes de les laisser trainer n'importe où!!!



Salut ! 

Je fais ce que je peux avec ce vent !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

aucun bouchon là, cette nuit encore moins


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, les filles, c'est vendredi, elles sont où  mes dapnées vertes



C'est quoi des dapnées???


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai distribué tous mes coups de boule du jour et l'agence va pas tarder à fermer, bon @+ les floodeurs !  Bonne vacances Robertav  , Hé !!! ça gaze Stargazer ?



Toujours et toi ça mousse  ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi des dapnées???


daphnies c'est les larves qu'on donne au poisson


----------



## mikoo (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est elle :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nadine, c'est un prénom de grand-mère ...


----------



## lumai (1 Juillet 2005)

la bergère Nexka et Grug :love:

Et puis sm aussi :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

coucou party  :love: :love:


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> daphnies c'est les larves qu'on donne au poisson




Ahhh oki  Merci :love: 


Tient Grug, Bon Ap'


----------



## lumai (1 Juillet 2005)

Beurkkkk :sick:


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Coucou Lumai  :love:


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> la bergère Nexka et Grug :love:
> 
> Et puis sm aussi :love:



Bonjour lumai ! :love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (1 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Beurkkkk :sick:



ça doit craquer sous les dents en plus, beurk


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ça doit craquer sous les dents en plus, beurk



Mais non t'en fait pas, il les avale direct


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais non t'en fait pas, il les avale direct



courageux notre poisson


----------



## Franswa (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour lumai ! :love: :love:


  Stargazer... Ça va être très dur de te rattraper


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer... Ça va être très dur de te rattraper



C'est qu'il a l'habitude de courir après ses moutons, faut dire


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> aucun bouchon là, cette nuit encore moins





merci  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

là je part 


a lundi  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer... Ça va être très dur de te rattraper



On verra bien !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'il a l'habitude de courir après ses moutons, faut dire



Et oui !!! c'est pour ça que j'ai la cuisse ferme, mais douce !


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et oui !!! c'est pour ça que j'ai la cuisse ferme, mais douce !


on peut toucher ?  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juillet 2005)

sans doute... sinon c'est un peu over-promesse


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Pas besoin de demander ...


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de demander ...



Quelle fille facile cette laura ingalls...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Quelle fille facile cette laura ingalls...



Je trouve pas moi ...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve pas moi ...


ben non je trouve pas non plus ... j'ai du chercher l'entrée de sa jupe pendant 10 minutes ... pour toucher ses douces cuisses .... et puis après ... révélation


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben non je trouve pas non plus ... j'ai du chercher l'entrée de sa jupe pendant 10 minutes ... pour toucher ses douces cuisses .... et puis après ... révélation



t'as vu que c'était vraiment une fille...


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben non je trouve pas non plus ... j'ai du chercher l'entrée de sa jupe pendant 10 minutes ... pour toucher ses douces cuisses .... et puis après ... révélation


Révélation? Laura Ingalls est transformiste?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> t'as vu que c'était vraiment une fille...


je ne me suis pas aventurée si loin


----------



## mikoo (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Révélation? Laura Ingalls est transformiste?



C'est le syndrome MacDoom  ça demande des années de thérapie intensive...


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je ne me suis pas aventurée si loin



entre nous, tu as bien fait...
 

mais dis moi jusqu'où est tu allée ?


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> C'est le syndrome MacDoom  ça demande des années de thérapie intensive...



Et merde ! je joue à doom sur mac ! Je veux bien me faire enculer (limite-limite) mais ressembler à ça - pouah !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> entre nous, tu as bien fait...



Et ça veut dire quoi ça ???


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Tout ça pour mes cuisses en plus ...


----------



## mikoo (1 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ressembler à ça - pouah !



Un caniche afro en état de décomposition...


----------



## lumai (1 Juillet 2005)

Bon Maiwen ??? un compte rendu de ton expédition sous-juponesque ??? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Et merde ! je joue à doom sur mac ! Je veux bien me faire enculer (limite-limite) mais ressembler à ça - pouah !



On a dit : P A S D E G R O S M O T S 

Malow vous en prie...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon Maiwen ??? un compte rendu de ton expédition sous-juponesque ??? :love: :love: :love:



Toi aussi ???


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon Maiwen ??? un compte rendu de ton expédition sous-juponesque ??? :love: :love: :love:



Lumai, je ne te reconnais pas d'un seul coup et d'un seul


----------



## lumai (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi ???


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben non je trouve pas non plus ... j'ai du chercher l'entrée de sa jupe pendant 10 minutes ... pour toucher ses douces cuisses .... et puis après ... révélation



Mais non mais rhoooo :hein: C'est un bébé Brebis (ohhhh qu'elle est mignonne :love: ) qu'elle a trouvée sous la jupe de la bergère... Elle les mets la les bébés pour pas qu'elles aient froid...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

hello


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

comment vont les amis de mac g et les admirateurs de notre bergère??


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir joel !


----------



## mikoo (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais non mais rhoooo :hein: C'est un bébé Brebis (ohhhh qu'elle est mignonne :love: ) qu'elle a trouvée sous la jupe de la bergère... Elle les mets la les bébés pour pas qu'elles aient froid...



Oui et pour pas que tu me les piques surtout !     :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir ma bergère .. l'arc en ciel va bien?? tu n'as pas trouvé de leprechaun à son pied?


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> comment vont les amis de mac g et les admirateurs de notre bergère??


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui et pour pas que tu me les piques surtout !     :love:




Mais elles sont tellement miiiiiiiiignooooooooooonnes :love: :love:


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui et pour pas que tu me les piques surtout !     :love:



j'ai des seringues ici aussi si tu veux...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

mince!! je voulais faire une tournée de boulettes vertes et je ne peux pas


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

>


bonsoir inano !!  bienvenue    :love:


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir inano !!  bienvenue    :love:


Merci!   C'est plaisant d'être bien accueillie...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir ma bergère .. l'arc en ciel va bien?? tu n'as pas trouvé de leprechaun à son pied?



Ca va bien ! 
Mais y avait un chaudron rempli de pièces d'or à la place et une route de briques jaune qui mène à la ville d'émeraude !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais elles sont tellement miiiiiiiiignooooooooooonnes :love: :love:



Tu parles de quoi là ?


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

vite fait... dans 10 mn, apéérooooooo :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des seringues ici aussi si tu veux...



Je suis bien fourni de mon côté, ça ira !


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca va bien !
> Mais y avait un chaudron rempli de pièces d'or à la place et une route de briques jaune qui mène à la ville d'émeraude !








MAGIQUE!!!


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> vite fait... dans 10 mn, apéérooooooo :love:



Moi je suis en train :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis en train :love: :love:



Faut pas la laisser boire !!!  

Après elle veut cajoler mes brebis !   :love: :love:


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien fourni de mon côté, ça ira !




quelle honte...


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis en train :love: :love:



Veinarde 

Moi jai faim et j'ai souaf aussi :rateau:
pfff.... patience


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

A la vôtre !!! ce soir pour nous...c'est encore des 16...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> quelle honte...



Je parlais de ma barbe !


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> quelle honte...



Rhalala y'a plus de jeunesse


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

Coucou ici


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> A la vôtre !!! ce soir pour nous...c'est encore des 16...



On peut dire que c'est varié


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de ma barbe !



j'avais mal compris....et entre nous ça me rasure


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou ici



Coucou là !


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de ma barbe !



Mais quel est donc le secret de cet système pileux surdéveloppé ?


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Coucou là !



Incroyable !

J'ai failli la faire :rose:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

rebonsoir  les pâtes c'est bon :love:


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas la laisser boire !!!
> 
> Après elle veut cajoler mes brebis !   :love: :love:




Zou qu'elle est la bribi :love: .... Rouuuuu qu'elle est miiiiiignoooooooonnnneeeee :love:


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> rebonsoir  les pâtes c'est bon :love:



Des pâtes à quoi ? :love:


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Coucou là !





Ca vas vouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus ?  :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Des pâtes à quoi ? :love:


sauce tomate et basilic


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sauce tomate et basilic





Rien ne vaut des pates au parmessan


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sauce tomate et basilic




Simple et efficace  :love: 


Allez, hop, je file !


_c'est l'appel de l'apéro_ :love:

 tschuss toulemonde


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne vaut des pates au parmessan



Sauf peut être les pâtes au parmesan.


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Zou qu'elle est la bribi :love: .... Rouuuuu qu'elle est miiiiiignoooooooonnnneeeee :love:



Au secours !!! Mes jupons vont plus tenir longtemps !!


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

y'avait aussi un peu de parmesan dessus


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca vas vouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus ?  :love:



Oui ça va bien et vous !


----------



## Franswa (1 Juillet 2005)

Hey je peux flodder un peu avec vous ? :rose:


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'avait aussi un peu de parmesan dessus



arrêtes maiwen, tu me donnes faim....j'ai encore perdu 1 kg cette semaine...j'arrive plus à manger..
 

mais qu'est ce qui m'arrive de raconter ma vie ici moi....


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Mais quel est donc le secret de cet système pileux surdéveloppé ?



C'est un mystère ...


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> arrêtes maiwen, tu me donnes faim....j'ai encore perdu 1 kg cette semaine...j'arrive plus à manger..
> 
> 
> mais qu'est ce qui m'arrive de raconter ma vie ici moi....


Pourquoi? t'as la gastro?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Hey je peux flodder un peu avec vous ? :rose:



Va falloir suivre le rythme !


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> arrêtes maiwen, tu me donnes faim....j'ai encore perdu 1 kg cette semaine...j'arrive plus à manger..
> 
> 
> mais qu'est ce qui m'arrive de raconter ma vie ici moi....


on peut s'entraider :love: ... 1 kg moi je te les donne y a pas de problème  ... ma générosité ... oui oui


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi? t'as la gastro?



Claaaaaaaaaaaaaase !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on peut s'entraider :love: ... 1 kg moi je te les donne y a pas de problème  ... ma générosité ... oui oui


ah les filles et leurs kilos !! vous etes jolies ..!!! ne vous torturez pas pour des détails


----------



## Franswa (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir suivre le rythme !


 Je vais pas pouvoir  Je sors encore ce soir... :rose:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ah les filles et leurs kilos !! vous etes jolies ..!!! ne vous torturez pas pour des détails


kestensais ? ça se trouve je fais 1,85 m et 130 kg ( c'est qui qui m'a dit ça l'autre jour ?   )   

enfin bon non ....


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on peut s'entraider :love: ... 1 kg moi je te les donne y a pas de problème  ... ma générosité ... oui oui



dans la poitrine ??? j'préfère...


----------



## Franswa (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> kestensais ? ça se trouve je fais 1,85 m et 130 kg ( c'est qui qui m'a dit ça l'autre jour ?   )
> 
> enfin bon non ....


 qu'est ce qui se passe ?


----------



## Franswa (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> dans la poitrine ??? j'préfère...


 Ouais je suis d'accord... C'est toujours mieux dans la poitrine :love:


----------



## Franswa (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ah les filles et leurs kilos !! vous etes jolies ..!!! ne vous torturez pas pour des détails


 Entièrement d'accord


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais je suis d'accord... C'est toujours mieux dans la poitrine :love:


Lubrique!


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> dans la poitrine ??? j'préfère...


ah pourquoi pas ... un petit peu ... pas trop quand même ... parce que bon après ... voilà


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah pourquoi pas ... un petit peu ... pas trop quand même ... parce que bon après ... voilà



merci...c'est trop gentil...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> merci...c'est trop gentil...


t'en veux pas encore un petit peu ... autre part ...  :rose:  ... pour équilibrer


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais je suis d'accord... C'est toujours mieux dans la poitrine :love:




1kg dans la poitrine mmmm mal au dos et bossue assurée..? :rose:


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

P'tain....

21h08...

Plus de bières... alors que les Israel Vibrations fredonne un "greedy dog" dans mes oreilles...

Y a plus de saisons....:mouais:

Pure fils, SM, au secours !!!!!! (j'ai pris les 2 premiers alcooliques qui me venaient...)


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'en veux pas encore un petit peu ... autre part ...  :rose:  ... pour équilibrer



heuuu, là tout de suite  maintenant...non, ça va aller, j'attends d'être un peu plus agée pour ça...


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'avait aussi un peu de parmesan dessus





Parmesan rape manuellement ?


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ah les filles et leurs kilos !! vous etes jolies ..!!! ne vous torturez pas pour des détails




Ca dépend lesquelles


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Parmesan rape manuellement ?



Il n'y en a pas d'autre ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

waaa koh lanta à la télé!!!! ça chauffe dans les strings :rose:


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend lesquelles



on est d'accord...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> 1kg dans la poitrine mmmm mal au dos et bossue assurée..? :rose:


hum ... je crois que j'aurai du mal à lui passer 1kg de poitrine hein ...  :rose:    :mouais: 

enfin passons ...


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> P'tain....
> 
> 21h08...
> 
> ...


On a de la despe au fridge mais même par MP, ça passe pas... 
Courage...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> kestensais ? ça se trouve je fais 1,85 m et 130 kg ( c'est qui qui m'a dit ça l'autre jour ?   )
> 
> enfin bon non ....


je ne sais rien de vos mensurations réelles mais la féminité est une présence précieuse et émouvante et ... les kilos ne sont pas(LOIN DE LÀ) une différence aussi grande que vous l'infligent les magazines   la tendresse , la bienveillance font bien plus ... et donnent cette lumière à votre présence


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> On a de la despe au fridge mais même par MP, ça passe pas...
> Courage...



J'ai une autre solution à Paris :

"bijour missieurs, deux 1664 ?
Biensour, tout di suite missieurs...

vingt six quatre vingt douze..."


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> On a de la despe au fridge mais même par MP, ça passe pas...
> Courage...



Tu le connais pas ! Quand il à soif il fait des miracles !


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une autre solution à Paris :
> 
> "bijour missieurs, deux 1664 ?
> Biensour, tout di suite missieurs...
> ...


Ben non, deux 1664, ça fait 33,28¤...


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais rien de vos mensurations réelles mais la féminité est une présence précieuse et émouvante et ... les kilos ne sont pas(LOIN DE LÀ) une différence aussi grande que vous l'infligent les magazines   la tendresse , la bienveillance font bien plus ... et donnent cette lumière à votre présence



merci pour cette bienveillance


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, deux 1664, ça fait 33,28¤...


  alcolo !!!!    :hein:


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu le connais pas ! Quand il à soif il fait des miracles !



C'est vrai l'autre jour, j'ai marché sur l'eau...

Et quand je suis tombé dedans, c'etait du vin....:mouais:


----------



## Macounette (1 Juillet 2005)

Coucou les filles, coucou les garçons. Bonne soirée à vous... :love:


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y en a pas d'autre ...





Si du parmesan rapée directement et c INFAME


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alcolo !!!!    :hein:


Moi???   
Presque jamais...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> merci pour cette bienveillance



des kilos en moins , on s'en moque completement .. ce qui c'est votre sensibilité , la magie de votre présence .. la sensualité naît de ce mystère ..


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alcolo !!!!    :hein:





L'immaculée conception a parlée


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les filles, coucou les garçons. Bonne soirée à vous... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Si du parmesan rapée directement et c INFAME




Je parle que du bon moi !


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> des kilos en moins , on s'en moque completement .. ce qui c'est votre sensibilité , la magie de votre présence .. la sensualité naît de ce mystère ..





Toi , tu es amoureux


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je parle que du bon moi !





Désolé mes origines méditerannéene prennent le dessus


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les filles, coucou les garçons. Bonne soirée à vous... :love:



Bonne soirée Macounette ! :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Moi???
> Presque jamais...


quant à moi j'ai encore nourri les plantes avec le contenu des verres de champagne des divers pots de fin d'année scolaire!!! je bois pas!! ( n.b: en fait, jamais je n'ai nourri les plantes avec de l'alcool!!  mais ce matin , j'ai vidé une coupe dans le lavabo.. je sais c'est une honte!!! mais bon...vraiment pas mon truc!!!  )


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Toi , tu es amoureux




j'aimerais...


----------



## kathy h (1 Juillet 2005)

coucou coucou coucoucouroucou...... 
dans la forêt lointaine on entend le hibou , du haut de son grand chêne le coucou  lui répond :
coucou coucou coucoucouroucou.


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mais ce matin , j'ai vidé une coupe dans le lavabo.. je sais c'est une honte!!!



Arrrrrgggggghhhhhhh !!!!!!! blasphème !!!!

Comment peux tu dire une chose pareille au bar !!!!!


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais...





Je comprends mieux en regardant ton profil pourquoi tu es si mélancolique et si " reveur "


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les filles, coucou les garçons. Bonne soirée à vous... :love:


bonsoir macounette !! tu t'es mise à l'avatar fruitier .. avatar de saison   :love:


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les filles, coucou les garçons. Bonne soirée à vous... :love:




 bizzzzzzzz


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mes origines méditerannéene prennent le dessus



C'est pas grave !


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> coucou coucou coucoucouroucou......
> dans la forête lointaine on entend le coucou , coucou coucou coucoucouroucou.



Ouahh elle doit être patate


----------



## juju palavas (1 Juillet 2005)

salut jojo la mitraille


----------



## kathy h (1 Juillet 2005)

coucou coucou coucoucouroucou...... 
 dans la forêt lointaine on entend le hibou , du haut de son grand chêne le coucou  lui répond :
 coucou coucou coucoucouroucou.


----------



## kathy h (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ouahh elle doit être patate



pas du tout, je suis toujours comme ça , coucou


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

jamais on n'a vu jamais on ne verra la famille tortue courir après les rats ... le papa tortue et la maman tortue et les enfants tortues iront toujours au pas ...


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pas du tout, je suis toujours comme ça , coucou


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> coucou coucou coucoucouroucou......
> dans la forêt lointaine on entend le hibou , du haut de son grand chêne le coucou  lui répond :
> coucou coucou coucoucouroucou.



Salut ...
ça va, tout va bien Kathy
  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> coucou coucou coucoucouroucou......
> dans la forêt lointaine on entend le hibou , du haut de son grand chêne le coucou  lui répond :
> coucou coucou coucoucouroucou.



Bonsoir !


----------



## kathy h (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> jamais on n'a vu jamais on ne verra la famille tortue courir après les rats ... le papa tortue et la maman tortue et les enfants tortues iront toujours au pas ...



coucou coucou coucoucouroucoucou


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen et kathy :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe: 


  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> jamais on n'a vu jamais on ne verra la famille tortue courir après les rats ... le papa tortue et la maman tortue et les enfants tortues iront toujours au pas ...



Pourquoi ça me dit quelque chose ...?


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

c'est pas moi c'est  ma soeur qu'a cassé la machine à vapeur....:mouais:

Coucou Kathy


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ça me dit quelque chose ...?


en anglais je sais pas   :love:


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> maiwen et kathy :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



et moi et moi....


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Côt Côt côt codèt Côt Côt côt codèt Côt Côt côt codèt
Rock'n'roll des galinacés


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

30 millions de chinois ... et moi et moi et moi 

:rose:


----------



## Macounette (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir macounette !! tu t'es mise à l'avatar fruitier .. avatar de saison   :love:


vi 
c'est frais :love:


----------



## kathy h (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> maiwen et kathy :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



coucou et coucou à tous les autres


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> coucou coucou coucoucouroucoucou




Non c'est coucourouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucoucouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> vi
> c'est frais :love:





J'aime bien  :love:


----------



## kathy h (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Côt Côt côt codèt Côt Côt côt codèt Côt Côt côt codèt
> Rock'n'roll des galinacés



YEEE !


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

ce matin ... un lapin ... a tué un chasseeeeur ... c'était un lapin qui c'était un lapin qui ...ce matin ... un lapin ... a tué un chasseeeur .. c'était un lapin qui ... avait un fusil   :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 30 millions de chinois ... et moi et moi et moi
> 
> :rose:



Je crois qu'ils sont un peu plus maintenant...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'ils sont un peu plus maintenant...



Ok 30 millions et 2


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'ils sont un peu plus maintenant...


oui c'est vrai ... mais avec 2 milliards ca allait pas ...


----------



## kathy h (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est coucourouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucoucouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!



Ah non,   pas tout à fait 

" Je suis pour le communisme, je suis pour le socialisme et pour le capitalisme la la la la la la "


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ouahh elle doit être patate


lundi des patates mardi des patates mercredi des patates aussiiii et dimanche jour du seigneur alors je fais des patates au beurre!! :bebe:  :bebe:  :hosto:


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

si on pouvait s'entendre chanter ...un peit enregistrement peut etre ,


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ce matin ... un lapin ... a tué un chasseeeeur ... c'était un lapin qui c'était un lapin qui ...ce matin ... un lapin ... a tué un chasseeeur .. c'était un lapin qui ... avait un fusil   :rateau:


Pierrot Pierrot Pierrot tout blanc...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> YEEE !



Faut pas crier comme ça ! Ca effraye les moutons !


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Pierrot Pierrot Pierrot tout blanc...


ah je connais pas celle là , tu m'apprends ? 

moi j'ai : bali balo dans son berceau ... non ?  :rose: bon ...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Ah non,   pas tout à fait
> 
> " Je suis pour le communisme, je suis pour le socialisme et pour le capitalisme la la la la la la "


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah je connais pas celle là , tu m'apprends ?


Ben c'est tout ce dont je me souviens... 
Pourtant c'était ma préférée...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah je connais pas celle là , tu m'apprends ?
> 
> moi j'ai : bali balo dans son berceau ... non ?  :rose: bon ...



On t'en prie continue ...


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai : bali balo dans son berceau ... non ?  :rose: bon ...


Ben tu risques de ne pas être bien en phase avec la charte...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On t'en prie continue ...


non :rose: après c'est anti-charte , je peux pas  :rose:


----------



## kathy h (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas crier comme ça ! Ca effraye les moutons !



Désolée je les avais oublie ceux là  beeeeee beeeee beeeeeee beeeee


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est tout ce dont je me souviens...
> Pourtant c'était ma préférée...



 

Lorsque j'étais petite ma grand-maman
 A la fête m'emmenait souvent
 Voir les grands manèges qui tournaient contents
 Devant les enfants qui courraient en riant
 J'étais fascinée par les confiseries
 D?un Pierrot au visage ébloui
 Assis au milieu des nougats, des sucettes
 Il me regardait et j'en perdais la tête





Pierrot, Pierrot, Pierrot tout blanc
     C'était vous mon prince charmant
     Quand j'étais sage, votre visage
     Me souriait souvent mon Pierrot tout banc
     Pierrot, Pierrot, Pierrot tout blanc
     Vous êtes toujours un enfant
     Petite fille, vos friandises, je les aimais Pierrot tout blanc




Quand il m'arrive de croiser sur mon chemin
 Un enfant qui a bien du chagrin
 Je lui parle et quand je le prends par la main
 Nous allons ensemble voir mon grand copain
 Dans sa confiserie, il nous tend les bras
 Fait jongler sucettes et chocolats
 Adieu les chagrins aussitôt qu'on le voit
 Il rend le sourire et fait goûter sa joie




Pierrot, Pierrot, Pierrot tout blanc
     C'était vous mon prince charmant
     Quand j'étais sage, votre visage
     Me souriait souvent mon Pierrot tout banc
     Pierrot, Pierrot, Pierrot tout blanc
     Nous sommes toujours des enfants
     Bien qu'on grandisse, tous nos délices
     Sont chez vous mon Pierrot tout blanc


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

trop d'alcool ici, ah cette jeunesse...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Désolée je les avais oublie ceux là  beeeeee beeeee beeeeeee beeeee



Y a pas de beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque j'étais petite ma grand-maman
> A la fête m'emmenait souvent
> Voir les grands manèges qui tournaient contents
> Devant les enfants qui courraient en riant
> ...


Ben je ne m'en rappelais vraiment pas... merci pour ce flashback!


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah je connais pas celle là , tu m'apprends ?
> 
> moi j'ai : bali balo dans son berceau ... non ?  :rose: bon ...


valérie lemercier avait entonné chez fogiel un "bébé rocco dans son berceau (nananana) ... comme un taureau... "



 :rose:  :rose: "le "muse de catherine breillat était sur le plateau :mouais:


----------



## kathy h (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



si il y a des beeeeee , beeee , si je veux, non mais


----------



## yoffy (1 Juillet 2005)

..........la! la! la! lalère!..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.............


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

tu ne fais que passer yoffy ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ..........la! la! la! lalère!..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: j'adoreeee


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si il y a des beeeeee , beeee , si je veux, non mais



mééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé !!!


----------



## yoffy (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> tu ne fais que passer yoffy ?


...Tu m'as reconnu !!??....


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ...Tu m'as reconnu !!??....





Oui , tu marches pas si vite  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ...Tu m'as reconnu !!??....



Avec ce pelage on ne peut pas te rater !


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Avec ce pelage on ne peut pas te rater !




Stragazer maitre es pelage


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Stragazer maitre es pelage



Les toisons ça me connait.


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

une petite photo bergère??


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les toisons ça me connait.





Je comprends mieux


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les toisons ça me connait.



comme Brassens...


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>





Tes eleves doivent s'amuser avec toi


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tes eleves doivent s'amuser avec toi




effectivement !!! ils le disent tous!!  un succès anormal selon mes collègues qui eux sont spécialistes de l'autorité .. moi je fonctionne sur rire , comprehension et confiance    :rose:  bref , je compense une ambiance pas toujours facile chez les profs où je suis un ovni par les résultats de mes élèves... mais bon situation toujours un peu fragile ..   (allez je ferme mon blog perso de flood!! tout le monde s'en fout :rateau: )


----------



## yoffy (1 Juillet 2005)

....et là je suis déguisé en quoi ?.........


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> comme Brassens...



En quelque sorte ...


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> effectivement !!! ils le disent tous!!  un succès anormal selon mes collègues qui eux sont spécialistes de l'autorité .. moi je fonctionne sur rire , comprehension et confiance    :rose:





Tu enseignes au lycée ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ....et là je suis déguisé en quoi ?.........



Nexka ?     :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ....et là je suis déguisé en quoi ?.........


hey oh !


----------



## yoffy (1 Juillet 2005)

........et là ? ..........


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

deux papillons, comme c'est mignon


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

ah ben tout d'un coup c'est plus moi


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ........et là ? ..........



hors charte


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ........et là ? ..........


En yasmeen bleeth!


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey oh !



Ah oui mince !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ........et là ? ..........



Hum ... tellement de réponse possible ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## yoffy (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> hors charte


....mwouai ! ...limite , c'est vrai    :rose:...........quoique...


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

C pas malow la fille qui court ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu enseignes au lycée ?


college classé z.e.p


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> college classé z.e.p




Bien , tu n'es pas jury du brevet ?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C pas malow la fille qui court ?


malow depuis que je lui ai passé un peu de mes seins   :rose:

(le x est juste à côté du w :rose: )


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C pas malow la fille qui court ?



malheureusement .... Non...


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> malheureusement .... Non...





Autant pour moi et surtout Toi


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> malox depuis que je lui ai passé un peu de mes seins   :rose:



tu m'étonnes...après Docteur Ruth, c'est Malox...bien jouer


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> malox depuis que je lui ai passé un peu de mes seins   :rose:



Malox c'est pas contre les maux d'estomac ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien , tu n'es pas jury du brevet ?


  en français


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Malox c'est pas contre les maux d'estomac ?



Non c'est pour le maloxcul


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> malox depuis que je lui ai passé un peu de mes seins   :rose:



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen.


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> malox depuis que je lui ai passé un peu de mes seins   :rose:




Enfin de l'auto derision


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Malox c'est pas contre les maux d'estomac ?


Si! D'aiileurs, si t'en as un peu....


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> en français




Très bien , tu as une licence de lettres et le capes c ca ?


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Si! D'aiileurs, si t'en as un peu....





Non pour la gastro c un imodium


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est pour le maloxcul


on dit malocoxis môssieur


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Si! D'aiileurs, si t'en as un peu....



On a mal à son petit bidon ??? 

Pardon l'habitude !


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

amis, enemis, ou autre...je vous apporte mon bonsoir.


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On a mal à son petit bidon ???
> 
> Pardon l'habitude !


l'habitude de quoi ?


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on dit malocoxis môssieur



Merci de me reprendre, ou avais je la tête....


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ........et là ? ..........


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non pour la gastro c un imodium



On sent le spécialiste !


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Merci de me reprendre, ou avais je la tête....


 ... dlc ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Très bien , tu as une licence de lettres et le capes c ca ?


neuf années de fac!! bon, interview finie?? :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> l'habitude de quoi ?



Imagine ce que tu veux, je t'y autorise ...


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On sent le spécialiste !




Je frequente les externes de Necker donc ...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Imagine ce que tu veux ...


oh ben non ça va pour ce soir  ...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je frequente les externes de Necker donc ...



Du moment que c'est pas les internes !


----------



## Taho! (1 Juillet 2005)

Vous vouliez tout savoir sur mes cartons et mon déménagement ? j'ai ouvert un fil dédié : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104106


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Merci pour les prescriptions! 
ça devrait aller mieux avec toutça...


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

trop polis les gens...ici.


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh ben non ça va pour ce soir  ...



Je peux imaginer à ta place alors ...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je peux imaginer à ta place alors ...


seulement si tu me dit ce que tu imagines


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

ils ont castré mon verbe, chatré ma dérision.
soient-ils maudits sur cent vingt mille générations!


----------



## Xman (1 Juillet 2005)

à tous ...et   derennes ...


----------



## juju palavas (1 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ils ont castré mon verbe, chatré ma dérision.
> soient-ils maudits sur cent vingt mille générations!


la bible ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> à tous ...et   derennes ...




Salut Xman


----------



## Xman (1 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> la bible ?



c'est pareil, non ?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> à tous ...et   derennes ...


Hippieman


----------



## Xman (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut Xman


    Star


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> la bible ?



nan c'est du moi et c'est copyrighté! que je m'aperçoive pas que ca ressert dans un tube de rap municipal , sinon ça va latter!


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

j'avais lu... enfin j'imaginais  : "ue je m'aperçoive pas que ca ressert dans la bible , sinon ça va latter ! "


----------



## Xman (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Hippieman




*ô* ma iwen        :love:


----------



## juju palavas (1 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ils ont castré mon verbe, chatré ma dérision.
> soient-ils maudits sur cent vingt mille générations!



Dommages pour ton verbe à toi ont ta rien fait, j'espère


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

sur ce ... bonne nuit les zami'


----------



## juju palavas (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sur ce ... bonne nuit les zami'


t'es pas faché


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas faché


tu parles à derennes encore ? ... pourquoi je serai fâchée ?


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde... :sleep:
la fatigue me gagne... 
@+


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit tout le monde... :sleep:
> la fatigue me gagne...
> @+


on va dormir ensemble alors ?


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sur ce ... bonne nuit les zami'





Bonne nuit a toi Maiwen


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

'nuit 

( je vais rater les 1000 pages  )


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on va dormir ensemble alors ?




Maiwen se lache , I'm shocked


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on va dormir ensemble alors ?


ça va, virpeen est partie... mais ne me dis pa un truc comme ça quand elle est dansle coin!  
bonne nuit!


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 'nuit
> 
> ( je vais rater les 1000 pages  )





Je te raconterai tout demain


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

merde attends ... j'ai pas compris ... c'est qui la fille ... toi ou ... virpeen ? ... j'suis perdue là  

edit : c'est vous deux ?  :love:


----------



## juju palavas (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu parles à derennes encore ? ... pourquoi je serai fâchée ?


derrenes tu dit pas bonsoir, c'est pas poli ça


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> merde attends ... j'ai pas compris ... c'est qui la fille ... toi ou ... virpeen ? ... j'suis perdue là


ben y en a 2!  
Choquée?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> derrenes tu dit pas bonsoir, c'est pas poli ça


... tu parles à qui là ?


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

Et oui maiwen vous etes 4 filles sur ce forum  appart robertrav


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> ben y en a 2!
> Choquée?


du tout 

je suis rassurée   :love: ( je peux viendre quand même ?  )


----------



## 222diablo222 (1 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit ! (passage éclair)


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> du tout
> 
> je suis rassurée   :love: ( je peux viendre quand même ?  )


Ben oui...


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> derrenes tu dit pas bonsoir, c'est pas poli ça



dsl..bonsoir...!


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui...


  

alors bonne nuit tout le monde , j'men vas ... dormir


----------



## juju palavas (1 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> dsl..bonsoir...!


 bien petit pas timide bien


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> bien petit pas timide bien



merci julot!


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors bonne nuit tout le monde , j'men vas ... dormir




Bonne nuit !


----------



## Xman (1 Juillet 2005)

Tchin, Lepurefils...elle est blonde, elle est fraîche, elle est bonne


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Tchin, Lepurefils...elle est blonde, elle est fraîche, elle est bonne



Tu parles de moi sans doute ...?   :rateau:


----------



## Xman (1 Juillet 2005)

Derennes !!!! t'es encore à 0 l'amiche....montre le côté clair de ton être


----------



## Xman (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de moi sans doute ...?   :rateau:



Ouais....tes seins, mais pas ton système pileux...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Ouais....tes seins, mais pas ton système pileux...



Les uns ne vont pas sans l'autre ...


----------



## Xman (1 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Ouais....tes seins, mais pas ton système pileux...



Et d'ailleurs, la mienne....ce qu'elle fait à l'intérieur, se boit par l'extérieur


----------



## Xman (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les uns ne vont pas sans l'autre ...



Enfin, un à un ....c'est long


----------



## juju palavas (1 Juillet 2005)

Après le silence des agneaux  ... il y a le silence des rennes


----------



## yoffy (1 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Après le silence des agneaux  ... il y a le silence des rennes


----------



## Xman (1 Juillet 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

>



Clarence !!! même déguisé on t'as reconnu


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

Il y a plus de gente féminine ? :'(


----------



## yoffy (1 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et d'ailleurs, la mienne....ce qu'elle fait à l'intérieur, se boit par l'extérieur


----------



## Xman (1 Juillet 2005)

La vache !!!


----------



## Xman (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y a plus de gente féminine ? :'(



Et alors !


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et alors !





Ca manque de fraicheur


----------



## yoffy (1 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> La vache !!!








......elle fait un effet boeuf !


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si il y a des beeeeee , beeee , si je veux, non mais




bonsoir kathy :love:


----------



## chupastar (1 Juillet 2005)

Je n'ai jamais vu trop de fille par ici...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

re!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

la nuit vient


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

je me reveille


----------



## Xman (1 Juillet 2005)

Joel


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juillet 2005)

coucou canard de noel !! reste en vie !! evite la cocotte!!


----------



## katelijn (1 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir a tous  

Il y a eu quelque chose d'intéressant depuis les mites de robertav?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir a tous
> 
> Il y a eu quelque chose d'interessant depuis les mites de robertav?



Bonsoir katelijn !  :love:


----------



## katelijn (1 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir!  
Ça froufroute?


----------



## Xman (1 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> coucou canard de noel !! reste en vie !! evite la cocotte!!




*Dur à cuire* 

je suis



_mince ! j'ai l'impression qu'un purefilsde a déteint sur moi_


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

re


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir!
> Ça froufroute?



Toujours ... ET encore plus maintenant que tu es là !  
Pas trop forte la brise ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> re



T'étais parti ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

le bar de la nuit s'ouvre


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toujours ... ET encore plus maintenant que tu es là !
> Pas trop forte la brise ?



Brise? Ahh , la mer ...
 

Si non, vent frisquet par ici, ça fait pas de mal  

Et toi, pas trop de mal avec tes moutons?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

Non ils sont calmes ce soir. Ils dorment paisiblement sous la clarté des étoiles d'été !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Juillet 2005)

jo, katelijn, stargazer


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non ils sont calmes ce soir. Ils dorment paisiblement sous la clarté des étoiles d'été !



pffftttt,  tu me bouches un coin là


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> jo, katelijn, stargazer



 dcz_


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> jo, katelijn, stargazer



 tu vas bien?  Pas trop débordé?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> pffftttt,  tu me bouches un coin là



Non ce n'est qu'un songe pour cette nuit !


----------



## Xman (2 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> tu me bouches un coin là



Quoi ?


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Que ta nuit soit douce et belle comme une laine floconneuse qui refléterait les éclats de la voie lactée ! :love: :love:



Va falloir que tu m'expliques là, parce que entre la laine floconneuse et les éclats ...
 

Mais je te remercie pour la douce et belle nuit :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?


Ben quoi?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir que tu m'expliques là, parce que entre la laine floconneuse et les éclats ...
> 
> 
> Mais je te remercie pour la douce et belle nuit :love:  :love:  :love:



Ce n'est rien d'autre que les élucubrations d'une bergère sans doute trop fatiguée !


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est rien d'autre que les élucubrations d'une bergère sans doute trop fatiguée !


En manque de vent!  
Comme je te comprends


----------



## juju palavas (2 Juillet 2005)

Julien Courbet en ce moment a la télé, il fait son émission avec le malheur des autres,et sa brochette d'avocat qui grâce a  l'émission se fait une clientèle( pas mieux que la ferme )les medias le septième pouvoir .il ya qu'ua voir la pub qui va avec tu comprends l'audience


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Julien Courbet en ce moment a la télé, il fait son émission avec le malheur des autres,et sa brochette d'avocat qui grâce a  l'émission se fait une clientèle( pas mieux que la ferme )les medias le septième pouvoir .il ya qu'ua voir la pub qui va avec tu comprends l'audience




quand il fait ses questions reponses rapides comme mercredi ça va!! mais le reste il me dégoute!! :rateau:


----------



## juju palavas (2 Juillet 2005)

star t'es veilleur de nuit,et de jour?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> En manque de vent!
> Comme je te comprends



Pas assez porteur sans doute ou plus difficile à dompter !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> star t'es veilleur de nuit,et de jour?



Rien de tout cela ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juillet 2005)

non, rien.......


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juillet 2005)

je disais quoi....?....?....?....


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juillet 2005)

mais c'est nouveau ou quoi...?




> *Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.*


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Julien Courbet en ce moment a la télé, il fait son émission avec le malheur des autres,et sa brochette d'avocat qui grâce a l'émission se fait une clientèle( pas mieux que la ferme )les medias le septième pouvoir .il ya qu'ua voir la pub qui va avec tu comprends l'audience



 On sent parler l'homme de métier...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juillet 2005)

bon, j'arrete, bonne nuit, nous ont est a l'apero......

+++


bise de la sudiste Team......


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'arrete, bonne nuit, nous ont est a l'apero......
> 
> +++
> 
> ...



 C'est quoi, cette team?


----------



## juju palavas (2 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> On sent parler l'homme de métier...


pas du tout!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi, cette team?



*C'est quoi 
*un cercle ?


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'arrete, bonne nuit, nous ont est a l'apero......
> 
> +++
> 
> ...



Eh ben, bon courage a tous!
  
Ici, c'est l'heure de la tisane   

Bonne fête a tous


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

Coucouuuuuuuuu !


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben, bon courage a tous!
> 
> Ici, c'est l'heure de la tisane
> 
> Bonne fête a tous



 Bonne fête à toi aussi...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Julien Courbet en ce moment a la télé, il fait son émission avec le malheur des autres




*Nous ici*
on peut te faire ton malheur


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est quoi
> *un cercle ?



 Une figure géométrique dans certains cas... 
 Un groupe restreint, parfois secret ou semi-clandestin dans d'autres cas... 

 Enfin entre autres choses...


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *This is the Sudisme Team POOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA........!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore un prof d'anglais  
Courage, fuyons


----------



## juju palavas (2 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Nous ici*
> on peut te faire ton malheur



Sage voisin, grand connaisseur de bière, il ne faudrait pas que notre vin tourne au vinaigre


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Sage voisin, grand connaisseur de bière, il ne faudrait pas que notre vin tourne au vinaigre



 Ta sagesse t'honore, Juju...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Sage voisin, grand connaisseur de bière, il ne faudrait pas que notre vin tourne au vinaigre




*Juju, my friend*
tu sais très bien que par ici on cultive de bons vins de pays, hmmmm ?


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

Je crois que je vais me pioter


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Sage voisin, grand connaisseur de bière, il ne faudrait pas que notre vin tourne au vinaigre





*Sache Juju*
que mon infinie sagesse ne te portera atteinte
ne serait-ce qu'à l'un de tes cheveux.


----------



## juju palavas (2 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Juju, my friend*
> tu sais très bien que par ici on cultive de bons vins de pays, hmmmm ?


je suis bien placè pour le savoir, ici je déguste, quand aux grands crus classe du médoc ? c?est pas tous les jours que je déguste...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Sache Juju*
> que mon infinie sagesse ne te portera atteinte
> ne serait-ce qu'à l'un de tes cheveux.




* Juju...on t'aime....  *


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Sache Juju*
> que mon infinie sagesse ne te portera atteinte
> ne serait-ce qu'à l'un de tes cheveux.



 Cher Juju, il semblerait que le pur fils de la sagesse t'aime bien, lui aussi.


----------



## juju palavas (2 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Sache Juju*
> que mon infinie sagesse ne te portera atteinte
> ne serait-ce qu'à l'un de tes cheveux.


t'a pas vu ma photo ,je suis chauve


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> * Juju...on t'aime....  *



 De même pour Stook...


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> t'a pas vu ma photo ,je suis chauve



 On peut aimer aussi les chauves, sur Mac Génération comme ailleurs...  Ne t'inquiète pas.


----------



## juju palavas (2 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> On peut aimer aussi les chauves, sur Mac Génération comme ailleurs...  Ne t'inquiète pas.


Que d'amour, que de compassion pour les chauves de mac Gé, il y a comme une envie de fraîcheur en cette période


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Que d'amour, que de compassion pour les chauves de mac Gé, il y a comme une envie de fraîcheur en cette période



Oui, en effet. 
Après ces chaleurs étouffantes, le retour à la fraîcheur s'imposait.  Non?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2005)

Bonne fin de nuit à toi, Juju!...


----------



## toys (2 Juillet 2005)

je passe juste comme ça histoire de dire bonne nuit


----------



## Spyro (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est même pas vrai ! d'abord il vole trop vite ... moi j'ai beau essayer je le rattrape pas  :rose:   ... *mais ces muscles des ailes* mmmm  :love:


Roh put*** j'avais pas vu ça     
Ça vaut le coup de surfer quand on insomnise  

_Bon il faut que je me mette à la muscu moi   :rateau: _


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juillet 2005)

bon, la soirée commence a etre dure.....bientot au lit...... :sleep: 
passez une bonne soirée retardataire du plumard.....
@ toute.....

:sleep:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

Coucou :sleep:
'tain le départ en colo du p'tit frère ... ça réveille tôt :sleep: ...


----------



## benjamin (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou :sleep:
> 'tain le départ en colo du p'tit frère ... ça réveille tôt :sleep: ...



Tu ne pars pas avec lui... ?


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne pars pas avec lui... ?


hum non  ... je suis rarement partie avec lui en colo ... seulement quand il était plutôt très petit ... mais l'année dernière c'était ma dernière colo ... trop vieille maintenant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2005)

[message perso pour membre n'acceptant pas les messages privés] 

cemonvelo peut-il argumenter ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2005)

Pardon, je voulais dire "Lemmy".

Pas de réponse souhaitée finalement :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

je me sens plutôt seule ici ... alors je vais parler ... quand même 

je vais avoir un ipod mini tout à l'heure     :love:


----------



## benjamin (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je me sens plutôt seule ici ... alors je vais parler ... quand même



Sûre que tu ne veux pas partir avec ton frère ?


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Sûre que tu ne veux pas partir avec ton frère ?




elle reste ici maiwen


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Sûre que tu ne veux pas partir avec ton frère ?


mais pourquoi tu veux absolument me virer ?  :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je me sens plutôt seule ici ... alors je vais parler ... quand même
> 
> je vais avoir un ipod mini tout à l'heure     :love:




c'est pour une occasion spéciale demoiselle au papillon? quels titres penses tu ecouter sur ton ipod ? par quoi vas tu commencer? où vas tu pouvoir aller en ecoutant ton ipod mini :love: ?      

tiens un petit sourire pour toi


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour une occasion spéciale demoiselle au papillon? quels titres penses tu ecouter sur ton ipod ? par quoi vas tu commencer? où vas tu pouvoir aller en ecoutant ton ipod mini :love: ?
> 
> tiens un petit sourire pour toi


c'est pour le bac  et euh ... plein de trucs j'écouterai ... et partout j'écouterai


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

bon week end benjamin et mac inside


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour le bac  et euh ... plein de trucs j'écouterai ... et partout j'écouterai




de l'atticisme à la star wars!! mmmmm pas de précisions ...?  par quel titre vas tu inaugurer ton z ipod?!


----------



## benjamin (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bon week end benjamin et mac inside



Si c'est pour faire le fayot, pas besoin d'inclure mackie là-dedans  
Ok, je pars (j'ai un train à prendre, d'ailleurs).


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour faire le fayot, pas besoin d'inclure mackie là-dedans
> Ok, je pars (j'ai un train à prendre, d'ailleurs).


ah ben tu vois toi aussi tu pars en colo 

joel ... pitetre un titre de keziah jones ... ma j'en suis pas là encore  

et c'est quoi l'atticisme à la star wars ?


----------



## benjamin (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et c'est quoi l'atticisme à la star wars ?



Parler comme Yoda. Et encore...


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

tu as vu benjamin qui me traite de fayot!! alors que c''est quand meme sympa de voir que meme les admin viennent parler ici quand il ya peu de monde et qu'ils ne nous laissent pas betement seuls sur le fil..merci quand meme d'etre passé! 

sinon je pense pas qu'il va en colo !! il va surtout veiller aux momes de mac g , s'ils ne tachent pas les forums avec leurs messages pleins de confiture du matin :rateau: 

atticisme : pour te dire cela en clair , c'est parler avec une extrême brièveté en laissant un certain mystère enigmatique ..


quant à tes rimes , elles étaient evidemment starwarsiennes! :love:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Parler comme Yoda. Et encore...


je doute que yoda possède un ipod ... mais il a une jolie couleur  :love:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> atticisme : pour te dire cela en clair , c'est parler avec une extrême brièveté en laissant un certain mystère enigmatique ..


c'est du maiwenisme alors


----------



## 222diablo222 (2 Juillet 2005)

Floodeurs, floodeuses et floodeusettes, bonjour


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est du maiwenisme alors


 tu as tout compris!!


alors à la rentrée tu fais quoi ?? une fac de lettres ??


----------



## Universe player (2 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Floodeurs, floodeuses et floodeusettes, bonjour



 les floodeurs et pour rester dans le sujet que la force soit avec vous !!!


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu as tout compris!!
> 
> 
> alors à la rentrée tu fais quoi ?? une fac de lettres ??


fac d'anglais


----------



## 222diablo222 (2 Juillet 2005)

Bon je vais fouiller dans les widgets d'Apple


----------



## benjamin (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu as vu benjamin qui me traite de fayot!! alors que c''est quand meme sympa de voir que meme les admin viennent parler ici quand il ya peu de monde et qu'ils ne nous laissent pas betement seuls sur le fil..merci quand meme d'etre passé!



Oh mais de rien  Ce fut un plaisir d'enrichir les forums ce matin


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Floodeurs, floodeuses et floodeusettes, bonjour


ami diablo !!! bonjour du paradis!! 





maiwen ... je peux te repondre ici ... je suis prof de lettres , français , français langue étrangère , théâtre, et oui c'est un choix collège et zep.... plus je fais cela , plus je sens que c'est ma passion prioritaire au point que je ne sais si je trouverai beaucoup de temps pour vivre en dehors de toutes ces pensées pour mes élèves et leurs doutes et leurs révoltes ... c'est extremement impliquant :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

hello universe!!! bien réveillé??

maiwen nous invite en colo mac g!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fac d'anglais



tu veux finir prof...?   :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:     :hosto:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu veux finir prof...?   :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:     :hosto:


c'est pas mon but premier ... mais comme j'ai pas vraiment de but premier  ... je sais pas si la traduction c'est un but


----------



## Universe player (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> hello universe!!! bien réveillé??
> 
> maiwen nous invite en colo mac g!!



Euh non pas trop réveillé j'ai un peu la tête dans le c... 
colo mac g ? qu'est ce ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas mon but premier ... mais comme j'ai pas vraiment de but premier  ... je sais pas si la traduction c'est un but


mmm ça peut ça peut ... mais je sais pas si c'est facilement rentable .. tout dépend où? et à faire quoi?  car si tu fais de l'anglais , je pense qu'il ya beaucoupp de monde dans ce domaine de traduction... bref..faut s'informer!!!   mais tu as le temps!!


restons en colo mac g!! la colo sans le ptit frére de maiwen et qui se passe en voyageant sur les paysages threadesques de mac g


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmm ça peut ça peut ... mais je sais pas si c'est facilement rentable .. tout dépend où? et à faire quoi?  car si tu fais de l'anglais , je pense qu'il ya beaucoupp de monde dans ce domaine de traduction... bref..faut s'informer!!!   mais tu as le temps!!


c'est pour ça ... j'ai entendu dire que pas mal de traducteurs étaient profs


----------



## 222diablo222 (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ami diablo !!! bonjour du paradis!!


Bonjour de l'enfer...


----------



## benjamin (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas mon but premier ... mais comme j'ai pas vraiment de but premier  ... je sais pas si la traduction c'est un but



De la traduc de séries télé. Vite fait. _Honnêtement_ payé (si on est jeune, s'entend).


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour ça ... j'ai entendu dire que pas mal de traducteurs étaient profs




héhé !! c'est une vieille tradition!!! depuis mallarmé!!! qui était prof d'anglais traducteur et accessoirement poète agaçant!  


la traduction permet d'arrondir les fins de mois mais je pense que pour en faire une activité principale .. soit on a un domaine de prédilection .. commercial ou autre ..et on ne fait que ça à bloc!!
soit on a un coup de chance ... là c'est la providence qui guide


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> De la traduc de séries télé. Vite fait. _Honnêtement_ payé (si on est jeune, s'entend).



 super!   (mais peut etre faut il avoir des contacts sur paris ?    )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> De la traduc de séries télé. Vite fait. _Honnêtement_ payé (si on est jeune, s'entend).



tu vas finir par rater ton train...  :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu vas finir par rater ton train...  :rateau:




j'étais en train  de me le dire!!!
 :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> super!   (mais peut etre faut il avoir des contacts sur paris ?    )



Ma mère et mon parrain, rien de plus  (mais c'est jouable autrement, j'en suis convaincu)


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> héhé !! c'est une vieille tradition!!! depuis mallarmé!!! qui était prof d'anglais traducteur et accessoirement poète agaçant!
> 
> 
> la traduction permet d'arrondir les fins de mois mais je pense que pour en faire une activité principale .. soit on a un domaine de prédilection .. commercial ou autre ..et on ne fait que ça à bloc!!
> soit on a un coup de chance ... là c'est la providence qui guide


je compte pas devenir poête agaçante


----------



## benjamin (2 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu vas finir par rater ton train...  :rateau:



J'ai renoncé - c'est honteux - à traverser Paris pour aller chez _mon_ fleuriste avant de revenir gare du Nord. On verra ce qu'il se fait de bien à Lille.


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai renoncé - c'est honteux - à traverser Paris pour aller chez _mon_ fleuriste avant de revenir gare du Nord. On verra ce qu'il se fait de bien à Lille.


et les fleurs seront plus fraiches


----------



## benjamin (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et les fleurs seront plus fraiches



Une heure de TGV climatisé, ça va encore  
(sympa, le smiley  )


----------



## mikoo (2 Juillet 2005)

Hep tout le monde!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Hep tout le monde!!


  mikoooooo    !!!


----------



## mikoo (2 Juillet 2005)

Putain j'ai eu peur à l'instant, le camion à poubelles qui passe devant chez moi a fait un bruit ENORME, jsui descendu donc et après j'ai entendu un bruit de radio venant des toilettes ... :mouais: 
... en fait c'était la canalisation... trop étrange  :rateau:  :affraid:


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Putain j'ai eu peur à l'instant, le camion à poubelles qui passe devant chez moi a fait un bruit ENORME, jsui descendu donc et après j'ai entendu un bruit de radio venant des toilettes ... :mouais:
> ... en fait c'était la canalisation... trop étrange  :rateau:  :affraid:




vous voici entré dans la quatrième dimension


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> jsui descendu donc et après j'ai entendu un bruit de radio venant des toilettes ... :mouais:
> ..:


le chant du plombier polonais le matin au coeur des canalisations....   :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> le chant du plombier polonais le matin au coeur des canalisations....   :rateau:


tssssssss .... naméo    :hein:


----------



## mikoo (2 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tssssssss .... naméo    :hein:


bin némo....?





allez à plus tard   bon samedi :love: bon i pod petit papillon maiwen


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

>


tu nous envoies la suite?


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous !
Et puisque je n'en ai pas encore eu l'occasion, bonnes vacacnes !!!


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bin némo....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


merci  bonne journée à toi aussi


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> Et puisque je n'en ai pas encore eu l'occasion, bonnes vacacnes !!!


Coucou n'Avril   c'est quand les résultats ?


----------



## mikoo (2 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juillet 2005)

Maiwen !
Résultats du brvet le 5 juillet à partir de 15 heures !


----------



## mikoo (2 Juillet 2005)

Le brevet, tout le monde l'a tout de façon, tu vas l'avoir c'est sûr...  
Moi les résultats du bac sont le 4.


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

Saltu par ici , ca va ?


----------



## mikoo (2 Juillet 2005)

Gregg!
Tout va pour le mieux à part une petite frayeur ce matin...   :rateau: (voir plus haut)


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

tout le monde ne l'ai pas le brevet ... mais si on ne l'a pas , ça n'empèche pas de passer en seconde 
de toute façon ... Avril, je crois que tu l'avais déjà sans passer les épreuves ... moi il me manquait 7 points et mes notes de l'année étaient moins bonnes que les tiennes


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Gregg!
> Tout va pour le mieux à part une petite frayeur ce matin...   :rateau: (voir plus haut)





Laquelle ?


----------



## mikoo (2 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle ?



ça


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde ne l'ai pas le brevet ... mais si on ne l'a pas , ça n'empèche pas de passer en seconde
> de toute façon ... Avril, je crois que tu l'avais déjà sans passer les épreuves ... moi il me manquait 7 points et mes notes de l'année étaient moins bonnes que les tiennes





Il ne faut pas oublier maiwen que le brevet il fut un temps où il était obligatoire pour passer en seconde


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ça





Il faut se reveiller mieux des fois , tu sais


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas oublier maiwen que le brevet il fut un temps où il était obligatoire pour passer en seconde


oui mais ce temps est passé


----------



## mikoo (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui mais ce temps est passé



il était temps...
Tout de façon le brevet actuel ne sert plus à grand chose (sauf pour ceux qui veulent se casser du cursus scolaire après)...


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> il était temps...
> Tout de façon le brevet actuel ne sert plus à grand chose (sauf pour ceux qui veulent se casser du cursus scolaire après)...





Mais aussi il sert pour certains concours administratif


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Xman (2 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

Soyez salués et dument bonjournés


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juillet 2005)

Salut, un bonjour de Montpellier.....
bon...je vais decoller.....

++.....


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Salut, un bonjour de Montpellier.....
> bon...je vais decoller.....
> 
> ++.....


  Bien dormi?  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (2 Juillet 2005)

La France vient de marquer un essai!!!  :love:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La France vient de marquer un essai!!!  :love:


ben c'pa grave ... c'était qu'un essai ... elle va recommencer  :rose:


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bien dormi?
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




Ben courte nuit ou longue sieste, c'est selon  :sleep:

Et vous ? Reste assez de force pour le concert de ce soir ?
Bonne soirée en tous cas.


----------



## Nexka (2 Juillet 2005)

Et l'Australie vient de marquer 2 essais....


----------



## 222diablo222 (2 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La France vient de marquer un essai!!!  :love:


N'essaie pas, fait ou ne fait pas, il n'y a pas a essayer :love:


----------



## Nexka (2 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> N'essaie pas, fait ou ne fait pas, il n'y a pas a essayer :love:




Maitre Yoda


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2005)

la blague du jour

_Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes._


----------



## 222diablo222 (2 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et l'Australie vient de marquer 2 essais....


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben courte nuit ou longue sieste, c'est selon  :sleep:
> 
> Et vous ? Reste assez de force pour le concert de ce soir ?
> Bonne soirée en tous cas.




 Je pense que la soirée sera bonne, dommage que tu ne puisse venir.
Lepurfils a moins dormi que moi mais il à la forme...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour les amis


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

coucou Cor


----------



## Grug (2 Juillet 2005)

party


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sinon je pense pas qu'il va en colo !! il va surtout veiller aux momes de mac g , s'ils ne tachent pas les forums avec leurs messages pleins de confiture du matin :rateau:




Non ca c'est mon job 
Les admins ne s'abaissent pas à çà :rateau:


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> party


  Ca fait mal aux yeux tout ces    


 :love:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait mal aux yeux tout ces
> 
> 
> :love:


oui on le voit à ton avatar ... ton oeil devient rouge ... à vue d'oeil


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Keske je fous encore là, moi, au lieu d'essayer de nourrir mon bébé qui n'a pas l'air affamé vu qu'il se fait fournir en Cracotte© par son frère assez grand pour attraper le paquet  ??
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


il est trop mimi quand il parle de ses minus  :love:  :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui on le voit à ton avatar ... ton oeil devient rouge ... à vue d'oeil


  Héhéhé  


 :love:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> :love:
> Minus ?
> Je te les laisse *une journée en baby sitting*, et tu verras qu'ils ont une énergie maximale !
> ...


ça marche  ...  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !


  Hello, jolie bergére!  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Hello, jolie bergére!
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Bonjour à toi ! :love:


----------



## Franswa (2 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

>



Salut à toi !


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et l'Australie vient de marquer 2 essais....





De toute facon , il faut dégager Laporte il a pas le cran d'entrainer le XV de France ! Je vois bien Noves


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

Au faite , je peux flooder avec vous ?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Au faite , je peux flooder avec vous ?



T'as le niveau ?


----------



## Franswa (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as le niveau ?


 Je vais pas pouvoir rattraper ton retard encore  Je sors ce soir et je vais bientot retourner surfer


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as le niveau ?





Wiwi


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas pouvoir rattraper ton retard encore  Je sors ce soir et je vais bientot retourner surfer



Non tu pourras pas en effet !   
T'aurais pu ce soir mais t'es pas là ...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Wiwi



On va voir alors ...


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Juste un truc à régler en parler à ma femme lui dire que j'ai décidé d'importer les baby-sitter de Paris elles sont plus chics c'est super-hype pour le même prix et elles sont très consciencieuses et...
> 
> 
> :rateau:


tu attends juste que j'ai mon ipod et je suis à toi ... enfin ... tu vois ...


----------



## Universe player (2 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Franswa (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non tu pourras pas en effet !
> T'aurais pu ce soir mais t'es pas là ...


----------



## Spyro (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen à rob' a dit:
			
		

> je suis à toi


Lui dis pas des trucs comme ça, tu vas faire péter son  :rose:-o-mètre et son  :love:-o-mètre


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

>



Et c'est pas en faisant cette tête que tu y arriveras !


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Lui dis pas des trucs comme ça, tu vas faire péter son  :rose:-o-mètre et son  :love:-o-mètre


jaloux ?  ...
tu as encore changé ton avatar... j'aime moins ...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Lui dis pas des trucs comme ça, tu vas faire péter son  :rose:-o-mètre et son  :love:-o-mètre



Bulletin d'info ... Avalanche de rose et de violet prévu sur tout le pourtour de macgé incessamment sous peu ...


----------



## guytantakul (2 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Lui dis pas des trucs comme ça, tu vas faire péter son  :rose:-o-mètre et son  :love:-o-mètre



Ni odieux, ni ohm-mètre (humour d'électronicien pas trop cool)


----------



## Spyro (2 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ni odieux, ni ohm-mètre (humour d'électronicien pas trop cool)


C'est "ni diode ni ohm-mètre"


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bien dormi?
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



pas assez.....mais bon,bise a vous tous...me voila de retour chez moi....

++


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la blague du jour
> 
> _Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes._



oui, j'ai posté ça aussi hier soir....c'est tout nouveau....
je l'ai posté ou d'ailleurs...?  
bref....


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, j'ai posté ça aussi hier soir....c'est tout nouveau....
> je l'ai posté ou d'ailleurs...?
> bref....



Tu l'as posté ici même il me semble .... Ou alors ailleurs !


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as posté ici même il me semble .... Ou alors ailleurs !



je sais plus...et j'ai la flemme de relire tout ça.....


----------



## Franswa (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est pas en faisant cette tête que tu y arriveras !


  Comme ça c'est mieux ??? :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sais plus...et j'ai la flemme de relire tout ça.....




Toi aussi ?


----------



## macelene (2 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sais plus...et j'ai la flemme de relire tout ça.....




  
t'as raison, y'a trop de choses à lire...


----------



## Franswa (2 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pas assez.....mais bon,bise a vous tous...me voila de retour chez moi....
> 
> ++


  Stook


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça c'est mieux ??? :love:



Beaucoup mieux !


----------



## Franswa (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup mieux !


   Bon, je vais peut être pas tarder à bouger...


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

Stook tu es d'où ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Stook



salut a tous quand meme....

dis franswa, je pense que je vais avoir besoinn de toi, pour 2 trois conseils.....on se trouve sur le Chat demain...?...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Stook tu es d'où ?



là, maintenant.....je suis a Perpignan....  


bon, je vous laisse, j'ai le demenagement d'un ami a faire....
++


----------



## Franswa (2 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous quand meme....
> 
> dis franswa, je pense que je vais avoir besoinn de toi, pour 2 trois conseils.....on se trouve sur le Chat demain...?...?


 Pas de prob 

Je devrais être là, en début d'aprem


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> là, maintenant.....je suis a Perpignan....
> 
> 
> bon, je vous laisse, j'ai le demenagement d'un ami a faire....
> ++





Merci donc tu connais surement Barcelone ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci donc tu connais surement Barcelone ?



T'occupe...


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'occupe...





T'es revenu toi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

Moi je suis toujours là.

Toi tu es toujours un peu sur le départ.


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis toujours là.
> 
> Toi tu es toujours un peu sur le départ.





Et j'ai toujours pas trouvé la porte de sortie ...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

Probablement parce que tu gênes pas.

Y a ceux qui gênent.

Y a ceux qui interessent.

Et y a ceux qui gravitent autour... sans produire aucun effet...


----------



## guytantakul (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Probablement parce que tu gênes pas.
> 
> Y a ceux qui gênent.
> 
> ...



Y'a des cumulards ! J'en ai vu !


----------



## 222diablo222 (2 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai toujours pas trouvé la porte de sortie ...




tu peux rester!! c'est sympa de te voir


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

BIg up à tous!


----------



## mikoo (2 Juillet 2005)

Hep!


----------



## Sloughi (2 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour




Coucou j'aime bien ton avatar


----------



## Sloughi (2 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou j'aime bien ton avatar



c'est un cameleon


----------



## iNano (2 Juillet 2005)

J'adore les caméléons, je trouve ça trop chouette comme animal...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

Je vous souhaite une bonne soirée


----------



## iNano (2 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vous souhaite une bonne soirée


----------



## toys (2 Juillet 2005)

salut les amiches ici on se lance la 1ER soiré con filmes con jeux vidéo con bouffe a la con 

sa promet une grade nuit


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les caméléons, je trouve ça trop chouette comme animal...



Ah ouais ?

Moi c'est les blattes...


----------



## toys (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais ?
> 
> Moi c'est les blattes...



il y a une sorte de classe intersiderale dans la blatte.

un truc de fou.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

Animal affectueux, trop souvent décrié...


----------



## iNano (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Animal affectueux, trop souvent décrié...


C'est vrai... et qui a une capacité de survie hors du commun!


----------



## benjamin (2 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la blague du jour
> 
> _Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes._



S'il n'y a quoi toi que ça puisse géner, tant mieux


----------



## toys (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Animal affectueux, trop souvent décrié...


non sans dec ta dejas tapé la discute avec une blattes a 4 heur du mat


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> S'il n'y a quoi toi que ça puisse géner, tant mieux



Tiens, benji dans le bar des floodeurs... On s'encanaille ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (2 Juillet 2005)

hey les floodeurs comment allez vous en cette belle fin d'après midi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non sans dec ta dejas tapé la discute avec une blattes a 4 heur du mat



A quatre heure du mat, je tape la discute avec personne...

A quatre heure du mat je dors...


----------



## iNano (2 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> hey les floodeurs comment allez vous en cette belle fin d'après midi ?


----------



## benjamin (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, benji dans le bar des floodeurs... On s'encanaille ?



Rien de tout cela. Je comble, comme je peux, quelques minutes d'attente...
(comme tout le monde ici, non ?  )


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Rien de tout cela. Je comble, comme je peux, quelques minutes d'attente...
> (comme tout le monde ici, non ?  )



Moi j'attends la retraite !


----------



## toys (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A quatre heure du mat, je tape la discute avec personne...
> 
> A quatre heure du mat je dors...


ET A  2H59 TU FAIT QUOI?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Rien de tout cela. Je comble, comme je peux, quelques minutes d'attente...
> (comme tout le monde ici, non ?  )



Très juste. D'ailleurs, ça doit être cuit.  :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (2 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Rien de tout cela. Je comble, comme je peux, quelques minutes d'attente...
> (comme tout le monde ici, non ?  )


Ce sera des heures d'attente alors


----------



## benjamin (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Très juste. D'ailleurs, ça doit être cuit.  :love:



C'est pas gentil de parler d'une fille comme ça


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ET A  2H59 TU FAIT QUOI?


y s'tire sur l'elastique...


----------



## toys (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'attends la retraite !



tu compte en avoir une ?

sa fait longtemps que j ai oublier se truc!


----------



## toys (2 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> y s'tire sur l'elastique...



peut pas trop abrasif


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas gentil de parler d'une fille comme ça



ce qui me fait penser...

t'as trouvé tes fleurs


----------



## benjamin (2 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce qui me fait penser...
> 
> t'as trouvé tes fleurs



Non, plus besoin de ça...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce qui me fait penser...



Comme quoi...


----------



## toys (2 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce qui me fait penser...
> 
> t'as trouvé tes fleurs



sa existe pas ces truc s'est encore un mensonge du FBI et de la CIA


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi...



... pas besoin de toi


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... pas besoin de toi



ha ben heureusement... parce que j'ai pas cet effet là sur les gens en général...


----------



## benjamin (2 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa existe pas ces truc s'est encore un mensonge du FBI et de la CIA



Bon, là j'en ai marre. 
Tu me confonds encore une fois le possessif et le démonstratif, t'es banni dix ans


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ha ben heureusement... parce que j'ai pas cet effet là sur les gens en général...



à vrai dire, l'effet qui m'intéresse c'est celui produit par le fumet qui vient de la cuisine


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

t'es ou mayo?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là j'en ai marre.
> Tu me confonds encore une fois le possessif et le démonstratif, t'es banni dix ans



t'es pas au bout de tes peines...  :rateau:


----------



## iNano (2 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> à vrai dire, l'effet qui m'intéresse c'est celui produit par le fumet qui vient de la cuisine


Moi, j'ai beau attendre, il n'y a pas de fumet qui vient de la cuisine... alors je reste ici


----------



## Franswa (2 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## 222diablo222 (2 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Elle avait une drôle de tronche ma pâte à pizza-maison, d't'à l'heure...
> 
> 
> :mouais:
> ...


alors je viens quand ?


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

ah je vois ... enfait tu veux que je sois dans l'impossibilité de me déplacer ...comme ça je reste chez toi ... pour toujouuuuuuuuuuuuurs  niark


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

pom pom pom pom


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas gentil de parler d'une fille comme ça



Je ne parle jamais des filles comme ça. Je n'en parle jamais tout court.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Tu me confonds encore une fois le possessif et le démonstratif, t'es banni dix ans



Un message de supermoquette : "Sa cerait cuper ci tu pouvait faire sa aussi pour moi !" (sic).


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

c'est pas mackie ça ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas mackie ça ? :rose:



Non. Supermoquette fait exprès, lui.


----------



## duracel (2 Juillet 2005)

Ce soir, j'arrête de boire.


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non. Supermoquette fait exprès, lui.


ah c'est pour ça ... je me disais que ça faisait un peu chargé


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

Hier je rentre à 2 heures du mat, je vais acheter des clopes dans l'un des night shop qui doit bien ouvrir 24/24 h ou pas loin, il pleut, un crachin genre bord de mer me trempe rapidement... malgré cela, les larges trottoirs du marché aux herbes sont comme d'habitudes noirs de monde, c'est la teuf, encore, la classe ces Belges, respect...  Une fois de plus, j'avais pas le CANON, j'aurais bien filmé, je ne m'y habitue pas en fait et c'est TANT MIEUX. 


A l'instant, j'entends de la zik dehors, comme souvent, mais là c'est vraiment très fort, genre le connard de tunning qui s'arrête devant chez nous et qui préfère hurler "à tantôt !" à sa copine que de baisser le son, mais nan c'est pas ça, je vois une horde de types en rollers passer plus bas, un cortège, c'est Mons à Rollers, à vélo également, je savais pas... les flics ouvrent le bal, en rollers s'il vous plaît, en moto également, y a des vieux, des enfants, des jeunes, bonne ambiance, la classe quoi, respect les Belges.  :style:

Tout ça dans une ville de 30 000 habitants, en France ça n'existe pas, pour X raisons que je connais maintenant  :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Non, plus besoin de ça...


plus besoin de fleurs ...    tu es sûr?   c'est décevant.. allez encore ce petit smiley...






tu sembles attendre , fais un petit effort , dessine un bouquet dans l'air


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> plus besoin de fleurs ...    tu es sûr?   c'est décevant.. allez encore ce petit smiley...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Eviradnus c'est pas un poeme de victor nigaud dans la legende des siecles ça?


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir ;maiwen, toys, duracel , doc evil, franswa, diablo ... pardonnez moi ceux que j'oublie ... :rose: il ya du monde ce soir





bouquet aux filles!! et 







une mousse aux garçons!


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Eviradnus c'est pas un poeme de victor nigaud dans la legende des siecles ça?


victor hugo ,  l'oasis au milieu du désert à la moitié du 19è siècle littéraire français .. tous les autres s'arrêtaient !! lui jamais !! il empilait livre sur livre!! dont ce long poème épique génial avec eviradnus ... figure symbolique des anciens chevaliers veillant sur l'avenir et protégeant celui ci des brigands du moment présent


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> une mousse aux garçons!




T'as pas une bière plutôt ?  :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas une bière plutôt ?  :mouais:




c'est la même chose!!


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est la même chose!!




Ouai ouai, on dit ça et puis....  :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

ou alors tu veux une bière de ce genre???


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai ouai, on dit ça et puis....  :mouais:








ah mince!! je peux pas te bouler vert ami jaipatoukompri


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ou alors tu veux une bière de ce genre???




Ouai nan, ça va, ne précipitons pas les choses !   

C'est quoi ces smileys tout ringards, t'en as pas des classes et bin hypes comme moi ?


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> victor hugo ,  l'oasis au milieu du désert à la moitié du 19è siècle littéraire français .. tous les autres s'arrêtaient !! lui jamais !! il empilait livre sur livre!! dont ce long poème épique génial avec eviradnus ... figure symbolique des anciens chevaliers veillant sur l'avenir et protégeant celui ci des brigands du moment présent



oué j'connais mici..le triptyque la legende des siecles-la fin de satan- dieu.


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ah mince!! je peux pas te bouler vert ami jaipatoukompri




T'as plus de cartouches ???  :mouais: Moi, non plus, je me sens comme à 15 ans quand j'ai perdu ma virginité avec une vieille Nike chaussée par la femme de mon mari.


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> T'as plus de cartouches ???  :mouais: Moi, non plus, je me sens comme à 15 ans quand j'ai perdu ma virginité avec une vieille Nike chaussée par la femme de mon mari.



pardon, heu, t'es de sexe féminin?
mais ca change tout ça!


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

on voit que t'as pas vu un de ses autoportraits :love: :love: :rose:


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on voit que t'as pas vu un de ses autoportraits :love: :love: :rose:



ca va n'amour?
nan j'ai vu que toi.
j'te vois partout..tu renais a chaque coin de rue..chaque vitrine, chaque écran de télé, chaque magazine.


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ca va n'amour?
> nan j'ai vu que toi.
> j'te vois partout..tu renais a chaque coin de rue..chaque vitrine, chaque écran de télé, chaque magazine.



On se croirait dans le sublime et merveilleux "les apprentis".


Désolé je suis un garçon  :love: 

Mais ça dépend des jours en fait, des fois je change de sexe, c'est pratique, j'en profite


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> On se croirait dans le sublime et merveilleux "les apprentis".
> 
> 
> Désolé je suis un garçon  :love:
> ...



ok l'hermaphrodite...


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ok l'hermaphrodite...




Merci


----------



## Spyro (2 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça dans une ville de 30 000 habitants, en France ça n'existe pas


Les rollers ça n'existe pas en France ?


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Les rollers ça n'existe pas en France ?



 

Je parlais du fait d'organiser une traversée de la ville en rollers comme à Paris, avec les routes temporairement fermées...  :rateau: 

Les vélos existent aussi en France d'ailleurs tu sais


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

hello spyro


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Les vélos existent aussi en France d'ailleurs tu sais



Ah bon? :mouais:


...
Mais c'est quoi un velo? :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)




----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

tu veux dire un velocipede?


...
ca a pas un rapport avec certaines pratiques sessuelles un peu particulieres?
:casse:


----------



## Spyro (2 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais du fait d'organiser une traversée de la ville en rollers comme à Paris, avec les routes temporairement fermées...


Là je ne comprends plus du tout.
Tu parlais de quelque chose qui n'existe pas en France.
Et là tu parles de rando roller à Paris...

C'est quoi cette chose qui n'existe pas en France alors ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette chose qui n'existe pas en France alors ?



le fait que de tels rassemblements aient lieu dans des villes de 30 000 habitants...


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là je ne comprends plus du tout.
> Tu parlais de quelque chose qui n'existe pas en France.
> Et là tu parles de rando roller à Paris...
> 
> C'est quoi cette chose qui n'existe pas en France alors ?




Une ville de 30 000 habitants où les gens font tout le temps le temps la teuf, ou les gens sont simples, vivants, mélangés, et où t'as pas l'impression d'être à une cérémonie mortuaire !  :mouais: 

En Belgique, tu trouves ce que je désespère de trouver en France !


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> le fait que de tels rassemblements aient lieu dans des villes de 30 000 habitants...




Oui voilà, aussi, merci 
J'ai grandi dans à côté d'une ville de 30 000 habitants en France, pas plus riche ni moins pauvre que Mons, je sais ce que c'est.

Vive les Belges, ils ont tellement à nous apprendre, c'est incroyable.


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui voilà, aussi, merci
> pas plus riche ni moins pauvre


joli ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui voilà, aussi, merci



oh je t'en prie, moi quand je peux rendre service, ya jamais une seconde d'hesitation... 
je fonce, tete baissée,  je tape dans la butte, je vais, cours, vole, et venge...
sans masque en plus...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

quand meme...
un rassemblement de rollers dans une ville de 30 000 habitants!!!

... sont cons ces belges!!


  :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> quand meme...
> un rassemblement de rollers dans une ville de 30 000 habitants!!!
> 
> ... sont cons ces belges!!
> ...




Le pire c'est que la ville est au 3/4 pavée !


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> l'impression d'être à une cérémonie mortuaire !  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (2 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> quand meme...
> un rassemblement de rollers dans une ville de 30 000 habitants!!!


Ils ont des villes de plus de 30000 habitants ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2005)

verifions l'heure


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est que la ville est au 3/4 pavée !






			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont des villes de plus de 30000 habitants ?




MUUUAAAAH AH AH AH !!!

...
desole c'est parti tout seul...


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

c calme ici


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

L'un d'entre-vous, que je ne nommerai pas (il se reconnaîtra, hein, Joël ?), m'a boulé vert en m'adressant un sympathique message me désignant comme "ami".
Je profite de l'occasion qui m'est donnée pour l'en remercier et lui dire que l'amitié, c'est comme les pierres tombales, c'est parfois très beau mais je ne suis pas pressé. Comme le dit si bien JPTK (dont, par ailleurs, je partage totalement les vues sur la Belgique) : 


> Ouai nan, ça va, ne précipitons pas les choses !


----------



## Xman (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> , c'est parfois très beau mais je ne suis pas pressé.



C'est pourtant du pur jus philosophique


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'un d'entre-vous, que je ne nommerai pas (il se reconnaîtra, hein, Joël ?), m'a boulé vert en m'adressant un sympathique message me désignant comme "ami".
> Je profite de l'occasion qui m'est donnée pour l'en remercier et lui dire que l'amitié, c'est comme les pierres tombales, c'est parfois très beau mais je ne suis pas pressé.



les mecs qui font ça, faudrait les foutre en taule moi j'dis.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

Dans ces cas là, je prone l'arrachage testiculaire.


----------



## Xman (2 Juillet 2005)

Bientôt 1000 bientôt fermé ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dans ces cas là, je prone l'arrachage testiculaire.


 avec les dents...

perso je peux pas j'ai une irritation des gencives actuellement, j'ai un mot du medecin...


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

le désanussage avec un couteau a huitres


----------



## Xman (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dans ces cas là, je prone l'arrachage testiculaire.



Parle-nous de ton expérience....


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> le désanussage avec un couteau a huitres


 c'est une bonne idee mais mon couteau a huitre a un mot du medecin aussi...

mais si le couteau a huitre de quelqu'un d'autre veut se devouer...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

Je trouve vos propos choquants et totalement déplacés.

Un vrai désanussage se fait au ciseau.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Parle-nous de ton expérience....



Et bien au départ ça fait mal là (fig 1)

Puis là (fig 2)

Et aprés, par contre l'avantage c'est qu'on ne se comporte plus comme un pleutre devant les femmes, on ne leur donne plus raison quand elles ont tort... tout ça...

C'est pas mal en fait...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve vos propos choquants et totalement déplacés.
> 
> Un vrai désanussage se fait au ciseau.




avec UN SEUL ciseau???!!!   
mais ça doit être super dur!!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve vos propos choquants et totalement déplacés.
> 
> Un vrai désanussage se fait au ciseau.



à bois.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> à bois.


 ça doit pas etre bien aise quand même...
 un truc electrique, ou un secateur ça va quand meme plus vite...


----------



## toys (2 Juillet 2005)

la soiré con est bien lancé ils sont sur du nul l'integrule  ha ces jeune


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

décidément, j'arrive pas à te lire toys ... tu me diras ... c'est p'tet pas une grande perte ... 'fin j'en sais rien j'ai pas pu lire


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ça doit pas etre bien aise quand même...
> un truc electrique, ou un secateur ça va quand meme plus vite...



Ah, mais le désanussage, c'est un peu la cérémonie du thé. Faut pas être pressé.

En outre, comme le souligne si justement sonny, le ciseau est à bois. Comme une bonne pipe.


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui voilà, aussi, merci
> J'ai grandi dans à côté d'une ville de 30 000 habitants en France, pas plus riche ni moins pauvre que Mons, je sais ce que c'est.
> 
> Vive les Belges, ils ont tellement à nous apprendre, c'est incroyable.



Désolée, jaipatoukompri, t"es pas belge, toi?


----------



## toys (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> décidément, j'arrive pas à te lire toys ... tu me diras ... c'est p'tet pas une grande perte ... 'fin j'en sais rien j'ai pas pu lire



?srevne'l a epat ej is tE


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais le désanussage, c'est un peu la cérémonie du thé. Faut pas être pressé.
> 
> En outre, comme le souligne si justement sonny, le ciseau est à bois. Comme une bonne pipe.



Ma foi... c'est excat, on oublie souvent de le rappeler d'ailleur.


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

moi j'me suis fabriqué un écarteur de mollusque avec un crick de bagnole.
ca marche du tonnerre!


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En outre, comme le souligne si justement sonny, le ciseau est à bois. Comme une bonne pipe.



une pipe a bois?? 
t'es plein comme une outre ou quoi??


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi j'me suis fabriqué un écarteur de foufoune avec un crick de bagnole.
> ca marche du tonnerre!



Tu vois là, tu vas trop loin...

Faut rester dans le vague...


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ?srevne'l a epat ej is tE


curieusement, là tu fais pas de fautes


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> décidément, j'arrive pas à te lire toys ... tu me diras ... c'est p'tet pas une grande perte ... 'fin j'en sais rien j'ai pas pu lire



pardon mayo...j'ai pas pu m'empecher...


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> MUUUAAAAH AH AH AH !!!
> 
> ...
> desole c'est parti tout seul...




Pppppttttfffff qu'est ce qui faut pas entendre


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Désolée, jaipatoukompri, t"es pas belge, toi?


 t'as pas compris quoi? 
qui est belge?
 


je sors je sors... ok je sors...


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois là, tu vas trop loin...
> 
> Faut rester dans le vague...



j'ai rectifié..je passe la douane sans probleme avec un bouquin de cul enquarté dans les oeuvres de joel robluchon.


----------



## Xman (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et bien au départ ça fait mal là (fig 1)
> 
> Puis là (fig 2)
> 
> ...


Si c'est vrai...j'veux bien me les couper...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rectifié..je passe la douane sans probleme avec un bouquin de cul enquarté dans les oeuvres de joel robluchon.



robuchon..


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois là, tu vas trop loin...
> 
> Faut rester dans le vague...



Exact. L'avantage du désanussage, c'est qu'il ne viole pas la charte. Il n'est ni orienté sexuellement (sauf pour les pervers), ni insultant (sauf pour les désannusés, mais ça ne cours pas les rues...), ni même choquant (sauf si les leçons d'anatomie sont répréhensibles).


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> robuchon..


 reblochon


----------



## N°6 (2 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rectifié..je passe la douane sans probleme avec un bouquin de cul enquarté dans les oeuvres de joel robluchon.



Ah tiens ? J'aurais fait l'inverse moi ...


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> robuchon..



roblochon aussi...bref, c'est pas non plus du claudel!


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas compris quoi?
> qui est belge?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> roblochon aussi...bref, c'est pas non plus du claudel!



certes non...

mais claudel était peut être un pietre  cuisinier...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> roblochon aussi...bref, c'est pas non plus du claudel!



Tu cites Claudel, Hugo... Tu as peur qu'on te prennes seulement pour le sous-rien que tu sembles être ? (1)

(1) À l'attention des modérateurs : ce n'est pas une insulte, c'est un constat et une question.


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

>



C'est pas bien de tirer la langue comme ça !


----------



## toys (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> curieusement, là tu fais pas de fautes


en fait je dois pas marché normalement.

en truc louche quoi.
mais j attens toujours que tu me file des cours particulier!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu cites Claudel, Hugo... Tu as peur qu'on te prennes seulement pour le sous-rien que tu sembles être ?



Quand il y va, il y va lui..

ça rigole pas...

c'est épais...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> mais j attens toujours que tu me file des cours particulier!


 c'est a ce moment la qu'on te ramene au message de docevil en haut de la page...
ton post est un peu oriente sexuellement la, non?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en fait je dois pas marché normalement.
> 
> en truc louche quoi.
> mais j attens toujours que tu me file des cours particulier!



Ah c'est donc pour ça !!!


----------



## toys (2 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est a ce moment la qu'on te ramene au message de docevil en haut de la page...
> ton post est un peu oriente sexuellement la, non?


le français est classé X de nos jours? s'est vous qui faite une mauvaise traduction de mes phrase.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quand il y va, il y va lui..
> 
> ça rigole pas...
> 
> c'est épais...



Ça me rappelle de vieux souvenirs...


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien de tirer la langue comme ça !



Bof, a mon age on a presque tout les droits


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu cites Claudel, Hugo... Tu as peur qu'on te prennes seulement pour le sous-rien que tu sembles être ? (1)
> 
> (1) À l'attention des modérateurs : ce n'est pas une insulte, c'est un constat et une question.



nan, ce qu'on pense de moi ,j'en barytonne du posterieur.


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Désolée, jaipatoukompri, t"es pas belge, toi?



Nan, mais ça va pas tarder...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en fait je dois pas marché normalement.
> 
> en truc louche quoi.
> mais j attens toujours que tu me file des cours particulier!



C'est peut-être aussi que tu fais attention quand tu écris à l'envers et pas quand tu écris normalement... Sans doute ne fais-tu pas grand cas de ceux qui te lisent.


----------



## toys (2 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bof, a mon age on a presque tout les droits


tien on a 1 jour et X année(s) de différence .


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan, mais ça va pas tarder...



tu vas devenir belge , toi?
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> nan, ce qu'on pense de moi ,j'en barytonne du posterieur.



Alors, fais-moi une faveur : cesse de citer des gens dont le moindre pet reste plus intéressant que la plus raffinée de tes réflexions. (1) 

(1) Ça n'est toujours pas une insulte.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (1) Ça n'est toujours pas une insulte.



Heureusement que tu le dis !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (1) Ça n'est toujours pas une insulte.



Mmmmh...
juste un petit plaisir alors...


----------



## toys (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être aussi que tu fais attention quand tu écris à l'envers et pas quand tu écris normalement... Sans doute ne fais-tu pas grand cas de ceux qui te lisent.


en fait non je fait bien moins de faute quand je tape  sur un clavier que quand je suis au crayon, le clavier sa oblige a réfléchir un peut plus a la lettre, alors que le crayon sa roule tout seul.   mais avec la fatigue s'est possible que je fasse de moins en moins gaffe a ce que je tape


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tien on a 1 jour et X année(s) de différence .



C'est le X années qui fait toute la différence ! La langue reste dans la bouche !


----------



## N°6 (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Alors, fais-moi une faveur : cesse de citer des gens dont le moindre pet reste plus intéressant que la plus raffinée de tes réflexions.



Il a cité Damocles ?


----------



## toys (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est le X années qui fait toute la différence ! La langue reste dans la bouche !


 
dans la quelle?

bon ok ne me lancé pas sur cette voie là ou je vais mal finir.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmh...
> juste un petit plaisir alors...



Si l'on admet que l'insulte est une affirmation gratuite, fausse et destinée à blesser son interlocuteur, non, ce n'est pas une insulte.

En tout cas, ce n'est ni gratuit, ni faux.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si l'on admet que l'insulte est une affirmation gratuite, fausse et destinée à blesser son interlocuteur, non, ce n'est pas une insulte.
> 
> En tout cas, ce n'est ni gratuit, ni faux.



Quel enfoiré ce type !! 

Là c'est pas une insulte, c'est sur, car je suis admiratif !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Il a cité Damocles ?



Ça, c'est très bête, mais ça me fait rire.


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> dans la quelle?
> 
> bon ok ne me lancé pas sur cette voie là ou je vais mal finir.



Tu t'y es engouffré tout seul comme un grand


----------



## Taho! (2 Juillet 2005)

Rah !  On peut même plus déménager tranquillement sans que vous floodiez 10 pages... 

Et puis après tout c'est le sujet fait pour !  

bon dimanche ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'y es engouffré tout seul comme un g*l*and



Allons, allons messieurs !!!

Un peu de tenue !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quel enfoiré ce type !!
> 
> Là c'est pas une insulte, c'est sur, car je suis admiratif !!!



Des années de pratique ! D'ailleurs, il y a eu un moment où tu m'as bien aidé à progresser.


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est le X années qui fait toute la différence ! La langue reste dans la bouche !



 parce que toi tu l'as ailleurs? :rose:


----------



## toys (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'y es engouffré tout seul comme un grand


ho lala  sa fait bien longtemps que je me suis pas engouffré quelle que part!

bon ok j'arrette les allusions je redeviens sage et propre si non sa pue le placard .


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons messieurs !!!
> 
> Un peu de tenue !!!



Juste un doigt alors ... 

Sinon t'es japonais pour confondre le "r" et le "l" comme ça ?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho lala  sa fait bien longtemps que je me suis pas engouffré quelle que part!
> 
> bon ok j'arrette les allusions je redeviens sage et propre si non sa pue le placard .



Pourquoi le faire dans un placard aussi si ça pue ?  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Des années de pratique ! D'ailleurs, il y a eu un moment où tu m'as bien aidé à progresser.



Ce qu'il faut pas lire des fois !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

vous me degoutez, tous, vous n'etes que des betes...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> parce que toi tu l'as ailleurs? :rose:



Je ne suis pas celle que vous croyez ...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> vous me degoutez, tous, vous n'etes que des betes...



Des fois même des bêtes à deux dos !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Des fois même des bêtes à deux dos !!!


 tant qu'il y en a que deux, je veux bien regarder 

EDIT : OH LA LAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
OH LA LAAAAAAAAA c'que j'ai pas dit, je rentre dans vos jeux pervers, j'ai hoooooooonte!!!


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas celle que vous croyez ...



Innocente, va


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Des fois même des bêtes à deux dos !!!



Arrête j'en peux plus ... (et ça n'a rien de sexuel  )


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Innocente, va



C'est de bon ton avec mes anglaises !


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est de bon ton avec mes anglaises !



Yes, indeed, my dear 

P.S. bof un truc comme ça


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tant qu'il y en a que deux, je veux bien regarder
> 
> EDIT : OH LA LAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
> OH LA LAAAAAAAAA c'que j'ai pas dit, je rentre dans vos jeux pervers, j'ai hoooooooonte!!!



coucouroucouuuu


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Arrête j'en peux plus ... (et ça n'a rien de sexuel  )



no comment ...


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Alors, fais-moi une faveur : cesse de citer des gens dont le moindre pet reste plus intéressant que la plus raffinée de tes réflexions. (1)
> 
> (1) Ça n'est toujours pas une insulte.


t'es un intellectuel toi!...je l'avais tout de suite senti!...un esprit fort!...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> no comment ...



Tu n'es plus allergique à l'anglais à ce que je vois !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> coucouroucouuuu



Encore cette chanson !   :love:


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Des fois même des bêtes à deux dos !!!


des betes a cornes dans ton cas.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> des betes a cornes dans ton cas.


 ben ça bache dans l'coin, c'est la fete!! :


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben ça bache dans l'coin, c'est la fete!! :



j'aime bien quand je passe au niveau de sonnyboy en bicloune sur l'alpe d'huez, entr'ourvir vite fait la fenetre de ma porsche et geuler un grand coup 'alors fainiasse!..' -et de repartir en vrombrissant.


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es plus allergique à l'anglais à ce que je vois !



Jeune homme, faut s'adapter a tout! 
Et après, faudrait t'il encore mourir!

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et après, faudrait t'il encore mourir!



Encore ?


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Encore cette chanson !   :love:



Avoue qu'elle est belle 
(vesion Alberto Iglesias)
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Encore ?


 :mouais: ben ouais


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Encore ?



Oui on ne meurt pas qu'une fois !


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui on ne meurt pas qu'une fois !


 et quand on s'appelle "demain" on ne meurt jamais...  


(oah les references de merde qu'il a le mec!!  )


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: ben ouais



Ah poussière ! quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui on ne meurt pas qu'une fois !



On ne parle pas de la "petite mort", là
 :mouais:


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et quand on s'appelle "demain" on ne meurt jamais...



NON ! Hier, on ne meurt jamais....


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Avoue qu'elle est belle
> (vesion Alberto Iglesias)
> :love:  :love:  :love:



J'ai jamais dit qu'elle n'était pas belle. Ca me rappelle des vacances où chaque soir sous ma fenêtre un chanteur des rues la chantait à forte voix ...    

Et je précise que c'était pas sa sérénade pour une bergère !


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> NON ! Hier, on ne meurt jamais....



Ceci dit, je suis mort de soif


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> On ne parle pas de la "petite mort", là
> :mouais:



Là tu a été plus loin que ma pensée ...


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais dit qu'elle n'était pas belle. Ca me rappelle des vacances où chaque soir sous ma fenêtre un chanteur des rues la chantait à forte voix ...
> 
> Et je précise que c'était pas sa sérénade pour une bergère !



Je te souhaite tous les soirs une serenade en dessous de tes fenêtres!  
Bergère ou pas  

P.S. Ça manque dans les contrées du Nord


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> tu vas devenir belge , toi?
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:





Oui et alors ????  :mouais:   

J'aime la bière de plus de 6,5°, les frites et les filles faciles mais un peu grasses... ils m'ont déjà adopté   

Je n'échangerai pas mon baril de Belge contre 2 barils de Français !


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là tu a été plus loin que ma pensée ...



Bof, j'ai rien dit :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bof, j'ai rien dit :rose:



Le rose me va si bien ! :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, je suis mort de soif


 et moi donc...
ca m'fait penser... faut qu'j'y aille!!!


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

mais vous floodez tout le temps ici ?


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Ça manque dans les contrées du Nord



"Au nnnnord......y avaient les corons....la la la " c'est pas beau ça !


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Il y a rien de mieux que le sud ! Sauf Barcelone


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> "Au nnnnord......*c'était* les corons....la la la " c'est pas beau ça !



La terre c'était le charbon !   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y a rien de mieux que le sud ! Sauf Barcelone



Oui mais c'est le Sud !


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui et alors ????  :mouais:
> 
> J'aime la bière de plus de 6,5°, les frites et les filles faciles mais un peu grasses... ils m'ont déjà adopté
> 
> Je n'échangerai pas mon baril de Belge contre 2 barils de Français !



Bienvenue en Belgique!
 
Mais heu jaipascompris ta deuxième phrase, tu peux expliquer?   
Pour le barril ok, c'est normal


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La terre c'était le charbon !   :rateau:


"Dins l'Nord autour des corons 
Dins l'Nord ya d'l'accordéon 
Dins l'Nord ya pas qu'du carbon 
ln a aussi des canchons."

  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais c'est le Sud !





Bien non le Sud du Sud c le cap


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien non le Sud du Sud c le cap



t'as raison, comme la terre est plate  après...plus au sud y a un grand trou


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y a rien de mieux que le sud ! Sauf Barcelone



Barcelona c'est dans le nord


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Mais heu jaipascompris ta deuxième phrase, tu peux expliquer?




Les filles un peu grasses mais faciles ?   
Bah je dis simplement qu'ici les filles sont mal gaulées mais qu'elles couchent facilement, simplement, "altruistement", tout est bien dans le meilleur des mondes quoi !   :love:


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison, comme la terre est plate  après...plus au sud y a un grand trou



Ouuaaaiiisss .... le gouffre


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien non le Sud du Sud c le cap




Pas vrai !!! C'est le pôle !   :rateau:


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ouuaaaiiisss .... le goufre



Ouais....la mort


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Les filles un peu grasses mais faciles ?
> Bah je dis simplement qu'ici les filles sont mal gaulées mais qu'elles couchent facilement, simplement, "altruistement", tout est bien dans le meilleur des mondes quoi !   :love:





Tu habites en angleterre , toi ?


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas vrai !!! C'est le pôle !   :rateau:





Le pôle du Sud ?


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas vrai !!! C'est l' é pôle



Non...les pieds 
 :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ouuaaaiiisss .... le goufre



Pour info ça n'a rien de sexuel ...


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu habites en angleterre , toi ?




Y a un peu de ça c'est vrai mais c'est pas pareil


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Ouais....la mort



Grande ou petite ?


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour info ça n'a rien de sexuel ...



elle aurait dit:"le mont", pas le gouffre


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour info ça n'a rien de sexuel ...



 Rien compris là,


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Grande ou petite ?



..tadelle


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Y a un peu de ça c'est vrai mais c'est pas pareil





Je vois que tu habites entre la belgique et la France , il faut que je teste la belgique moi


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> elle aurait dit:"le mont", pas le gouffre



Ca dépend où on se place ...


----------



## TranXarnoss (3 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison, comme la terre est plate  après...plus au sud y a un grand trou


La preuve irréfutable :


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Rien compris là,



Moi non plus je te rassure ! Donc c'est normal


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> La preuve irréfutable :





C si dur d'aller dans ce grand trou ?


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Les filles un peu grasses mais faciles ?
> Bah je dis simplement qu'ici les filles sont mal gaulées mais qu'elles couchent facilement, simplement, "altruistement", tout est bien dans le meilleur des mondes quoi !   :love:



Vives les altruistes, ça ne court plus les rues!


----------



## TranXarnoss (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C si dur d'aller dans ce grand trou ?




Ben il fait froid dans l'espace.
Et personne ne peut t'y entendre grelotter.


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

4 pages le temps que je tape mon run!

sa flood dur ici


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 4 pages le temps que je tape mon run!
> 
> sa flood dur ici





On est des floodeurs pro , petit  .


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Vives les altruistes, ça ne court plus les rues!



Ou alors si ... Mais poursuivies pas de trop nombreux altruistes-users !


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

Bon...Lenéant m'appelle : "au lit ! "


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> La preuve irréfutable :



Tu peux le mettre en clair, stp, on n'y voit rien


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On est des floodeurs pro , petit  .



Il poste plus que toi quand même le toys ...


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On est des floodeurs pro , petit  .


ha sa pour sur. si tu veut du flood pro je suis des votre !
l'ordi bosse tout seul j ai qua le surveiller.

il me reste une bonne heure devant moi!


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux le mettre en clair, stp, on n'y voit rien



C'est le principe d'un gouffre sombre et noir ...


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il poste plus que toi quand même le toys ...


merci de ton soutien (gorge) la bergere  

ps: peut pas te boulé mais je te retien.


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Vives les altruistes, ça ne court plus les rues!



Ben non, elles sont couchées...
 
bien que néantéappelé, je n'ai pu m'en empécher..


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, elles sont couchées...
> 
> bien que néantéappelé, je n'ai pu m'en empécher..


pas plus de trois sillable svp apres je comprend plus rien!  



sillable si une personne s'est l'écrire sa peut m'aidé


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merci de ton soutien (gorge) la bergere
> 
> ps: peut pas te boulé mais je te retien.



Moi je retiens la nuit  !   :rateau:


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

Et puis.....TOURNEE de camomille.  Tchuss


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha sa pour sur. si tu veut du flood pro je suis des votre !
> l'ordi bosse tout seul j ai qua le surveiller.
> 
> il me reste une bonne heure devant moi!



Courage toys, après je te souhaite une douce nuit


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et puis.....TOURNEE de camomille.  Tchuss


bonne idée ça je met la mienne a qui je peus!


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et puis.....TOURNEE de camomille.  Tchuss



Et une pour moi, stp
 

Bonne nuit!


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Courage toys, après je te souhaite une douce nuit



merci sa vas aller (y a dejas le chat du bureau qui dort sur mes genoux il est trop trognon) si une personne le veut on le donne on viens de le trouvé.

il est noir et blanc il s'apelle mini morguy (il est aussi gros que moi et aussi chiant   ) alors il l'on appeller mini moi.


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi je retiens la nuit  !   :rateau:


waw tes a 16,des brouettes de message par jour tes un fou!

respect monsieur la bergere


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et une pour moi, stp
> 
> 
> Bonne nuit!





Moi ca sera un ptit saké


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi ca sera un ptit saké



desolé mon bon monsieur vous avez fini la derniere bouteil y a 10 mn.

et tout ca pour voire la fille a poil au fond du verre (il font pareille chez perrier depuis se jour)


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merci sa vas aller (y a dejas le chat du bureau qui dort sur mes genoux il est trop trognon) si une personne le veut on le donne on viens de le trouvé.
> 
> il est noir et blanc il s'apelle mini morguy (il est aussi gros que moi et aussi chiant   ) alors il l'on appeller mini moi.



J'en ai déjà deux de trouvées à la maison, et aucune des deux accepte un(e) nouveau!
Apart ça, elles sont chiantes, mais indispensables! :love: :love:

P.S. Demain je t'envoie un MP avec des idées pour le faire adopter! Encore que je ne suis pas sure que un truc comme ça pourrait marcher en France. 
En tout cas, en Espangen ça marche!!


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> desolé mon bon monsieur vous avez fini la derniere bouteil y a 10 mn.
> 
> et tout ca pour voire la fille a poil au fond du verre (il font pareille chez perrier depuis se jour)




J'ai pas besoin de boire du saké pour voir une fille a poil


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et puis.....TOURNEE de camomille.  Tchuss



Salut à toi, X_Man. 

 Il reste une camomille pour moi?


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai déjà deux de trouvées à la maison, et aucune des deux accepte un(e) nouveau!
> Apart ça, elles sont chiantes, mais indispensables! :love: :love:
> 
> P.S. Demain je t'envoie un MP avec des idées pour le faire adopter! Encore que je ne suis pas sure que un truc comme ça pourrait marcher en France.
> En tout cas, en Espangen ça marche!!





Dites moi dans mon coin on trouve pas de chat dans la rue   mais bien autre chose


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi, X_Man.
> 
> Il reste une camomille pour moi?





Bonsoir


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2005)

Et salut aussi à tous les floodeurs!...
 Ainsi qu'à toutes les floodeuses!... (Même celles qui sont déjà parties se coucher...  )


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai déjà deux de trouvées à la maison, et aucune des deux accepte un(e) nouveau!
> Apart ça, elles sont chiantes, mais indispensables! :love: :love:
> 
> P.S. Demain je t'envoie un MP avec des idées pour le faire adopter! Encore que je ne suis pas sure que un truc comme ça pourrait marcher en France.
> En tout cas, en Espangen ça marche!!



merci ca peut aidé car la il dort des un foyer pour les jeunes alors je vais finir par me faire boullé rouge par le patron


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi, X_Man.
> 
> Il reste une camomille pour moi?




on arrive a des heures impossible et on reclame non mais s'est quoi ça!

bon ok tien je met la mienne il m'en reste un peut.


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Et salut aussi à tous les floodeurs!...
> Ainsi qu'à toutes les floodeuses!... (Même celles qui sont déjà parties se coucher...  )





Il y a des floodeuses a cette heure la ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des floodeuses a cette heure la ?



 Ben katelijn est passé récemment... Donc il y avait encore une floodeuse récemment.


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des floodeuses a cette heure la ?



tes fou elles dorme si non elles ont les yeux tout bouffit et elles sont grincheuse comme s'est pas permit alors ne faite pas trop de bruit si ont les réveil ont dans une merde noir.


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ben katelijn est passé récemment... Donc il y avait encore une floodeuse récemment.




Elle est pas de mon age alors


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> desolé mon bon monsieur vous avez fini la derniere bouteil y a 10 mn.
> 
> et tout ca pour voire la fille a poil au fond du verre (il font pareille chez perrier depuis se jour)



 Perrier, c'est fou!...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tes fou elles dorme si non elles ont les yeux tout bouffit et elles sont grincheuse comme s'est pas permit alors ne faite pas trop de bruit si ont les réveil ont dans une merde noir.




Comment  tu décris ta petite amie , tu as pas honte ?


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Perrier, c'est fou!...



je sait pas si sur les bouteilles de magasin s'est comme ça mais chez métro quand tu regarde l'arriere de l'etiquette elle est a poil la meuf de chez perrier


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des floodeuses a cette heure la ?



Oui??


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Comment  tu décris ta petite amie , tu as pas honte ?



raté je suis célibataire et je me suis pas pret d'être avec une meuf y a d'autre chose a faire avant ça.

(par ailleur je me suis pris deux tartes en 2 mois donc je retourne sur mes vielle conviction vive le céliba)


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Oui??



   :love:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Oui??


comment tu fait pour paraitre deconnecté s'est pas drôle ont peut pas raconté de truc sur toi on sait pas si tes là ou pas!


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je sait pas si sur les bouteilles de magasin s'est comme ça mais chez métro quand tu regarde l'arriere de l'etiquette elle est a poil la meuf de chez perrier





Je devrais aller chez Métro


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ben katelijn est passé récemment... Donc il y avait encore une floodeuse récemment.



Oui, mais là j'ai bu ma camomille! 
Bonne nuit


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais là j'ai bu ma camomille!
> Bonne nuit





Bonne nuit a toi  :love:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je devrais aller chez Métro


tu les trouve dans les rades ces bouteille faut juste pensé a commandé un perrier au lieux d'une pression.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais là j'ai bu ma camomille!
> Bonne nuit



 Bonne nuit à toi, chère katelijn...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu les trouve dans les rades ces bouteille faut juste pensé a commandé un perrier au lieux d'une pression.





On voit les habitués


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tes fou elles dorme si non elles ont les yeux tout bouffit et elles sont grincheuse comme s'est pas permit alors ne faite pas trop de bruit si ont les réveil ont dans une merde noir.




 :mouais:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais là j'ai bu ma camomille!
> Bonne nuit


fait de beaux rêve et que la nuit te soit douce .


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais là j'ai bu ma camomille!
> Bonne nuit



Bonne et douce nuit à toi !   :love: :love:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:




 qui a dit cette connerie en la faisant passé sur mon dos? qu'il se dénonce!


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

Très bonne nuit a tous! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comment tu fait pour paraitre deconnecté s'est pas drôle ont peut pas raconté de truc sur toi on sait pas si tes là ou pas!



Modifier vos options --> Mode invisible --> Enregistrer les changements.


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Modifier vos options --> Mode invisible --> Enregistrer les changements.


cool je garde le truc pour plus tard sa peut servir pour faire le sous-marin.


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> cool je garde le truc pour plus tard sa peut servir pour faire le sous-marin.



Poup ... poup ... poup ... poup ... 

Voilà je fais le sous-marin :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Poup ... poup ... poup ... poup ...
> 
> Voilà je fais le sous-marin :rateau:



 Et tu le fais très bien!... 
 On dirait un véritable espion professionnel!...


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonne et douce nuit à toi !   :love: :love:




bonsoir les autres aussi 


qu'est-ce que tu fais encore là ma bergère ?

Tu vas encore te plaindre de cals aux doigts...  :rateau: 

bon, ce soir, je fais pas de course... OK, t'as gagné  je laisse tomber... trop de remous après 

_PS: pour EMI, compte sur tes amis _


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Poup ... poup ... poup ... poup ...
> 
> Voilà je fais le sous-marin :rateau:




bip bip sortie du périscope bip bip ouverture des balastes   

on vas se finir au touchez coulé se soir


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Poup ... poup ... poup ... poup ...
> 
> Voilà je fais le sous-marin :rateau:




Et tu chantes pas Yellow Submarine ?


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Tu es suivi, ma bergère...


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et tu chantes pas Yellow Submarine ?


qu'est qui est vert et au fond de l'eau?  


elle est facil.


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir les autres aussi
> 
> 
> qu'est-ce que tu fais encore là ma bergère ?
> ...



Oui je traîne encore un peu par ici .. 

Pour la course c'est plus la peine, je vole haut comme un nuage moutonneux  !  

_Merci _


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu es suivi, ma bergère...


salut mon theo sa flote se soir


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

inrattrapable à mon rythme de sénateur...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu es suivi, ma bergère...



Le bruit des froufrous me trahit ...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

C qui EMI ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> inrattrapable à mon rythme de sénateur...



Oui mais il te va si bien ce rythme !


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je traîne encore un peu par ici ..
> 
> Pour la course c'est plus la peine, je vole haut comme un nuage moutonneux  !
> 
> _Merci _



 J'aime ta poésie, la Bergère...


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut mon theo sa flote se soir




par ici non, plutot tranquille, barbecue terrasse sans l'ombre d'une goutte (on parle pas d'alcool, on est d'accord...).

Gregg: EMI: va faire un tour sur _Quelle musique_... un vieil ami des _Sex Pistols_ entre autres...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et tu chantes pas Yellow Submarine ?



A la demande générale !   

In the town where I was born
 Lived a man who sailed to sea
 And he told us of his life
 In the land of submarines

 So we sailed up to the sun
 Till we found the sea of green
 And we lived beneath the waves
 In our yellow submarine

 We all live in our yellow submarine, 
 Yellow submarine, yellow submarine
 We all live in our yellow submarine, 
 Yellow submarine, yellow submarine

 And our friends are all on board
 Many more of them live next door
 And the band begins to play

 We all live in our yellow submarine, 
 Yellow submarine, yellow submarine
 We all live in our yellow submarine, 
 Yellow submarine, yellow submarine

 As we live a life of ease
 Everyone of us has all we need
 Sky of blue and sea of green
 In our yellow submarine.

 We all live in our yellow submarine, 
 Yellow submarine, yellow submarine
 We all live in our yellow submarine, 
 Yellow submarine, yellow submarine

 We all live in our yellow submarine, 
 Yellow submarine, yellow submarine
 We all live in our yellow submarine, 
 Yellow submarine, yellow submarine


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'aime ta poésie, la Bergère...


cette homme est un grand poûet comme il en existe plus de nos jour


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il te va si bien ce rythme !




Le sprint m'a épuisé... maintenant, je reprend mon rythme de marathonien des forums...


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> A la demande générale !
> 
> In the town where I was born
> Lived a man who sailed to sea
> ...




Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> cette homme est un grand poûet comme il en existe plus de nos jour



Pouet pouet tagada tsouin tsouin !


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> par ici non, plutot tranquille, barbecue terrasse sans l'ombre d'une goutte (on parle pas d'alcool, on est d'accord...).
> 
> Gregg: EMI: va faire un tour sur _Quelle musique_... un vieil ami des _Sex Pistols_ entre autres...





Merci . Désolé ma culture musicale n'est pas très grande


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Le sprint m'a épuisé... maintenant, je reprend mon rythme de marathonien des forums...



Moi aussi je vais du marathon, mais à l'allure d'un sprint !


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pouet pouet tagada tsouin tsouin !





Annie Cordie parmis nous ?  :mouais:


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Quel organe ! On dirait du John Lennon 

Pouet pouet !


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci . Désolé ma culture musicale n'est pas très grande


EMI est l'une des grosse major de la distrib musical (des requin en quelle que sorte)


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Quelqu'un a une idée de ce que tout en bas de page, dans les utilisateurs connectés, on peut lire:
teo [Pack MacG]*, Gregg, Stargazer+, toys

L'astérisque, je peux comprendre, mais le + ?


C'est mystérieux !


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je vais du marathon, mais à l'allure d'un sprint !



le marathon s'est 42 pages s'est bien ça?


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a une idée de ce que tout en bas de page, dans les utilisateurs connectés, on peut lire:
> teo [Pack MacG]*, Gregg, Stargazer+, toys
> 
> L'astérisque, je peux comprendre, mais le + ?
> ...


il est pas sur deux pages en même temps le petit père?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le marathon s'est 42 pages s'est bien ça?



42,5 pour être précis


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci . Désolé ma culture musicale n'est pas très grande




Gregg: Je parlais dans _Quelle musique_ de pb de système anti-copie avec certains CD... de chez EMI... 

Aucune connaissance musicale requise  Je ne voulais pas froisser quiconque


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je vais du marathon, mais à l'allure d'un sprint !




Quelle athlète que notre bergère... elle saute de nuages en nuages à la vitesse de l'arc-en-ciel dans le tuyau d'arrosage


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> 42,5 pour être précis


dans se cas je revien dans 10 ou 15 mn le temps de chngé de lieux.

a tout de suite.


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a une idée de ce que tout en bas de page, dans les utilisateurs connectés, on peut lire:
> teo [Pack MacG]*, Gregg, Stargazer+, toys
> 
> L'astérisque, je peux comprendre, mais le + ?
> ...



En tout cas quand je regarde y a pas de + à côté de mon pseudo ...

T'utilises les listes d'amis ou d'ignorés ?


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Gregg: Je parlais dans _Quelle musique_ de pb de système anti-copie avec certains CD... de chez EMI...
> 
> Aucune connaissance musicale requise  Je ne voulais pas froisser quiconque




Je n'achètes jamais d'albums , désolé


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas quand je regarde y a pas de + à côté de mon pseudo ...
> 
> T'utilises les listes d'amis ou d'ignorés ?




ça doit être que la bergère est une douce amie dans mon tdb... effectivement je ne vois que ça


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Un orchestre de 40 musiciens, des instruments à  cordes, des cuivres et des percussions. 
En avant scéne, Jeff Mills et en décors de fond le pont du Gard.
J'en reviens et c'était 2h de pur bonheur.


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être que la bergère est une douce amie dans mon tdb... effectivement je ne vois que ça




envoie un mp a benjamin au cas où


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je n'achètes jamais d'albums , désolé




Chacun fait ce qui lui plait


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Chacun fait ce qui lui plait




Et quand on veut surtout


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Un orchestre de 40 musiciens, des instruments à  cordes, des cuivres et des percussions.
> En avant scéne, Jeff Mills et en décors de fond le pont du Gard.
> J'en reviens et c'était 2h de pur bonheur.
> 
> ...





rhooo.... mon pays ! le Pont du Gard et Jeff Mills, a devait être grandiose...

comment vas-tu La SAGEsse depuis Valence ?


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et quand on veut surtout




Je veux surtout payer certains auteurs que j'apprécie.

Mais c'est un long débat qui n'a pas lieu d'être par ici...


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> rhooo.... mon pays ! le Pont du Gard et Jeff Mills, a devait être grandiose...
> 
> comment vas-tu La SAGEsse depuis Valence ?



 Hellooooo,
Je vais trés bien depuis Valence et je repense trés souvent à ces moments fabuleux qu'on a partagé.
Pour le concert, en effet, c'était grandiose.  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je veux surtout payer certains auteurs que j'apprécie.
> 
> Mais c'est un long débat qui n'a pas lieu d'être par ici...



Je t'arretes de suite , j'emprunte le plus souvent dans une médiathèque ca revient moins cher pour ma bourse d'etudiant


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Hellooooo,
> Je vais trés bien depuis Valence et je repense trés souvent à ces moments fabuleux qu'on a partagé.
> Pour le concert, en effet, c'était grandiose.
> 
> ...




Scusez moi madame de mon inculture musicale mais jeff mills c bien de la techno ?


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

hop la je suis chez moi (enfin chez mes parents)


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je t'arretes de suite , j'emprunte le plus souvent dans une médiathèque ca revient moins cher pour ma bourse d'etudiant





C'est vrai que le chomeur que je suis devrait se mettre à fréquenter les médiathèques 

Mauvaise habitude de vouloir posséder l'objet... 

Il file dans ma discothèque pour ne plus en bouger que rarement...


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Scusez moi madame de mon inculture musicale mais jeff mills c bien de la techno ?



Oui. En gros.

Ma bible de référence en recherche musicale (en anglais):
Discogs.com


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que le chomeur que je suis devrait se mettre à fréquenter les médiathèques
> 
> Mauvaise habitude de vouloir posséder l'objet...
> 
> Il file dans ma discothèque pour ne plus en bouger que rarement...





C'est bien francais de vouloir posseder la chose a tout prix ! Enfin personnellement , les livres je ne peux que les achete , j'ai du mal ceux de la blibliotheque , j'ai un amour du livre enfin bon je vais pas disserte sur ca


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oui. En gros.
> 
> Ma bible de référence en recherche musicale (en anglais):
> Discogs.com




Merci Monsieur musique de macg


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oui. En gros.
> 
> Ma bible de référence en recherche musicale (en anglais):
> Discogs.com




marche pas le lien  pas drôle


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hop la je suis chez moi (enfin chez mes parents)




Tu fais pas eclairer la chambre de ta douce ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Scusez moi madame de mon inculture musicale mais jeff mills c bien de la techno ?


  C'était un mélange d'éléctro et de classique. C'était trés fort.  

 :love:


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien francais de vouloir posseder la chose a tout prix ! Enfin personnellement , les livres je ne peux que les achete , j'ai du mal ceux de la blibliotheque , j'ai un amour du livre enfin bon je vais pas disserte sur ca




je ne te jeterai pas la pierre, ma formation de typographe me l'interdit 

Un livre, c'est...




... un livre, quoi ! :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je ne te jeterai pas la pierre, ma formation de typographe me l'interdit
> 
> Un livre, c'est...
> 
> ...





Un livre pour moi est la base de la culture


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je ne te jeterai pas la pierre, ma formation de typographe me l'interdit
> 
> Un livre, c'est...
> 
> ...


du papier avec de l'ancre qui font des mots qui raconte une histoire.  

et a la fin pur certain ta un mal de crâne severt


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> marche pas le lien  pas drôle





j'ai corrigé depuis.


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'était un mélange d'éléctro et de classique. C'était trés fort.
> 
> :love:





J'essayerai de trouver un album dans une médiatheque , merci


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> du papier avec de l'ancre qui font des mots qui raconte une histoire.
> 
> et a la fin pur certain ta un mal de crâne severt




un livre ne m'a jamais fait mal la tête... contrairement à de nombreux écrans


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> du papier avec de l'ancre qui font des mots qui raconte une histoire.
> 
> et a la fin pur certain ta un mal de crâne severt





Par exemple , un livre peut vous apprendre a bien rédiger sans fautes d'orthographe


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai corrigé depuis.


ok merci s'est pas mal se truc je vais prendre du temps pour le parcourir un peut plus demain.


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> un livre ne m'a jamais fait mal la tête... contrairement à de nombreux écrans





Ca dépend des quels   .... livres  :love:


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un livre pour moi est la base de la culture





L'évasion surtout. L'imagination au travail.

Pas la facilité de l'image.


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple , un livre peut vous apprendre a bien rédiger sans fautes d'orthographe




"à bien rédiger"


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple , un livre peut vous apprendre a bien rédiger sans fautes d'orthographe



 Argument très juste!


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple , un livre peut vous apprendre a bien rédiger sans fautes d'orthographe



en fait s'est pas que j'aime pas les livres mais enfin ci que se soit des BD ou des pavés on des petits truc s'est la même j'aime pas lire et en plus quand je mi met (ce qui arrive quand même) je suis incapable de me souvenir se que j ai lut la veille donc j 'avence pas vite. le dernier que j ai lu s'est la ligne verte de king a sa sortie en épisode sa rmonte a pas mal d'années tout ça.


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> "à bien rédiger"





Il est 2h57 du matin très cher


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> "à bien rédiger"



 Oui, en effet!


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Argument très juste!


pas pour tout le monde si tu a k$la mémoire photographique de se que tu lit oui mais si non tu a beaux lire tout ce que tu veux quand tu est dislexique mon luc y a rien qui y fait si se n'es le travail de rabachage des règles de base.


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en fait s'est pas que j'aime pas les livres mais enfin ci que se soit des BD ou des pavés on des petits truc s'est la même j'aime pas lire et en plus quand je mi met (ce qui arrive quand même) je suis incapable de me souvenir se que j ai lut la veille donc j 'avence pas vite. le dernier que j ai lu s'est la ligne verte de king a sa sortie en épisode sa rmonte a pas mal d'années tout ça.





Tu as déjà commence a lire des livres sur des sujets qui t'interessait ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'essayerai de trouver un album dans une médiatheque , merci


  J'aimerais bien trouver l'enregistrement du concert de ce soir même l'avoir voir en dvd.
Posséder l'objet quoi, comme les livres d'ailleurs...

  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pas pour tout le monde si tu a k$la mémoire photographique de se que tu lit oui mais si non tu a beaux lire tout ce que tu veux quand tu est dislexique mon luc y a rien qui y fait si se n'es le travail de rabachage des règles de base.





It's awesome , 3h00 du matin et on va parler de mémoire photographique   . Plus sérieusement , la mémoire se travaille avec beaucoup d'efforts a faire , je te l'accorde mais il faut bien un début a tout non ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il est 2h57 du matin très cher



C'est pas une excuse !


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il est 2h57 du matin très cher




je sais, je ne suis d'ailleurs pas sûr de pas en avoir fait non plus dans ces dernières pages, tout typographe que je sois...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien trouver l'enregistrement du concert de ce soir même l'avoir voir en dvd.
> Posséder l'objet quoi, comme les livres d'ailleurs...
> 
> :love:




Il y a pas que les livres que j'aime bien avoir en main propre ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple , un livre peut vous apprendre a bien rédiger sans fautes d'orthographe


  Ca ne marche pas pour moi et pourtant, qu'est ce que je lis...  

 :love:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as déjà commence a lire des livres sur des sujets qui t'interessait ?




oui mais je tien 30 A 40 mn tout au plus sa me file mal au crâne. j ai tout d'abor cru que s'etait du a ma vue mais elle vas bien.

s'est pas le sujet qui me fait mal s'est le travaille demandé a déchiffré tout s'est caractere les uns a la suite des autres et de tous les retenir pour comprendre cette phrase.

désole theo mais les typo s'est pas pour moi


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je sais, je ne suis d'ailleurs pas sûr de pas en avoir fait non plus dans ces dernières pages, tout typographe que je sois...





Je vais passer pour un inculte encore mais en quoi consiste ton métier même si je pense savoir


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne marche pas pour moi et pourtant, qu'est ce que je lis...
> 
> :love:



Oui tous ces posts à lire, c'est du travail !


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne marche pas pour moi et pourtant, qu'est ce que je lis...
> 
> :love:





Enfin aussi ca dépend ce que tu lis


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en fait s'est pas que j'aime pas les livres mais enfin ci que se soit des BD ou des pavés on des petits truc s'est la même j'aime pas lire et en plus quand je mi met (ce qui arrive quand même) je suis incapable de me souvenir se que j ai lut la veille donc j 'avence pas vite. le dernier que j ai lu s'est la ligne verte de king a sa sortie en épisode sa rmonte a pas mal d'années tout ça.



 Génial la ligne verte!  

 :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais je tien 30 A 40 mn tout au plus sa me file mal au crâne. j ai tout d'abor cru que s'etait du a ma vue mais elle vas bien.
> 
> s'est pas le sujet qui me fait mal s'est le travaille demandé a déchiffré tout s'est caractere les uns a la suite des autres et de tous les retenir pour comprendre cette phrase.
> 
> désole theo mais les typo s'est pas pour moi





Tu as déjà essaye de travailler ce problème ou du monde prendre un peu de temps pour le faire? Où a présent tu vis comme cela et tu t'es habitué donc plus trop de problèmes ?


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien trouver l'enregistrement du concert de ce soir même l'avoir voir en dvd.
> Posséder l'objet quoi, comme les livres d'ailleurs...
> 
> :love:




Si je ne devais avoir qu'un concert en DVD, j'aimerai le _Cure in Orange_, je l'avais en cassette vidéo, je l'ai perdue, prêtée...
Un immense moment vécu en direct, au théâtre antique d'Orange. Magique.
Mon plus beau concert. Somptueux. Rare. 
Et toujours pas édité en DVD...

Je n'ose imaginer le Pont du Gard ce soir... ça devait être magique aussi.
Ces vieilles pierres ont une histoire qui suinte au travers des siècles...


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Génial la ligne verte!
> 
> :love:


oui et a sa sortie s'était un bordel monstre pour se procuré les dernier épisode (s'était la première foi que je commandait un livre :rose: ) 


ils on très bien réussi le film aussi quand j ai vue la bande annonce je me suis tout de suite dit que s'était la ligne verte.


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pas que les livres que j'aime bien avoir en main propre ...


  Hohoho, moi aussi.   


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as déjà essaye de travailler ce problème ou du monde prendre un peu de temps pour le faire? Où a présent tu vis comme cela et tu t'es habitué donc plus trop de problèmes ?



je l ai travaillé a une époque mais en ce moment tous ce que j ai a lire s'est des notices de machine et des courbes de fréquence donc y a pas se problème la en 15 20 mn s'est fait et s'est dans la poche.  

apres je suis un grand mangeur de film donc je pense que j'ai pris la solution de facilité.


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Hohoho, moi aussi.
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:





Et quoi par exemple ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui et a sa sortie s'était un bordel monstre pour se procuré les dernier épisode (s'était la première foi que je commandait un livre :rose: )
> 
> 
> ils on très bien réussi le film aussi quand j ai vue la bande annonce je me suis tout de suite dit que s'était la ligne verte.


  J'ai attendu que S. King est fini l'histoire avant de me lancer dedant. J'avais peur que ce soit le même délire que pour La Tour Sombre (pas encore terminé).
Le film, quant à lui c'est une merveille, il est trés proche du livre. Pour une fois...  

 :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je l ai travaillé a une époque mais en ce moment tous ce que j ai a lire s'est des notices de machine et des courbes de fréquence donc y a pas se problème la en 15 20 mn s'est fait et s'est dans la poche.
> 
> apres je suis un grand mangeur de film donc je pense que j'ai pris la solution de facilité.





Bien , ce problème n'a aucune incidence dans tes relations au quotidiens par exemple avec ta nana ?


1400 poooooooooooost !!!!!!  :love:


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vais passer pour un inculte encore mais en quoi consiste ton métier même si je pense savoir




à la base le typographe mettait en page les livres en caractère au plomb, dessinait les caractères, relisait et corrigeait...

Maintenant, le métier a bien évolué... je n'ai jamais touché au plomb mais j'ai rencontré des gars qui bossaient encore comme ça, dans une petite imprimerie au fond d'une oasis dans le sud tunisien... magique aussi... tout de suite la discussion entre "confrères", une demi-heure de plaisir partagé, à l'improviste...

maintenant, je peux dire que je suis... infographiste, graphiste... un peu ce que tu veux...


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et quoi par exemple ?


  Tellement de choses, j'ai beaucoup d'envie (Houuuu, quel vilain pécher) alors, je te laisse imaginer...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai attendu que S. King est fini l'histoire avant de me lancer dedant. J'avais peur que ce soit le même délire que pour La Tour Sombre (pas encore terminé).
> Le film, quant à lui c'est une merveille, il est trés proche du livre. Pour une fois...
> 
> :love:


il ne pouvait pas le laissé en plant un paris avec sont éditeur que les boukin en épisode pouvais encore marché si il le terminait pas il avait perdu! donc fin obligatoire.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonne fin de nuit!...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> à la base le typographe mettait en page les livres en caractère au plomb, dessinait les caractères, relisait et corrigeait...
> 
> Maintenant, le métier a bien évolué... je n'ai jamais touché au plomb mais j'ai rencontré des gars qui bossaient encore comme ça, dans une petite imprimerie au fond d'une oasis dans le sud tunisien... magique aussi... tout de suite la discussion entre "confrères", une demi-heure de plaisir partagé, à l'improviste...
> 
> maintenant, je peux dire que je suis... infographiste, graphiste... un peu ce que tu veux...




Je suis a frappe ! Je connais ce métier . J'ai déjà vu des personnes enfin des typographes , désolé c l'heure  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tellement de choses, j'ai beaucoup d'envie (Houuuu, quel vilain pécher) alors, je te laisse imaginer...
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:





Tu n'as donc pas peur de mes dérives ?


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> à la base le typographe mettait en page les livres en caractère au plomb, dessinait les caractères, relisait et corrigeait...
> 
> Maintenant, le métier a bien évolué... je n'ai jamais touché au plomb mais j'ai rencontré des gars qui bossaient encore comme ça, dans une petite imprimerie au fond d'une oasis dans le sud tunisien... magique aussi... tout de suite la discussion entre "confrères", une demi-heure de plaisir partagé, à l'improviste...
> 
> maintenant, je peux dire que je suis... infographiste, graphiste... un peu ce que tu veux...


en fait s'est le monsieur de chez dafont.com


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

sa vas plus j ai mis mon verre de thé dans le frigo au lieux du four micro onde


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Je reste à mon niveau... je ne dessine pas de caractère. Pas encore. Je pense que je suis pas vraiment encore à la hauteur


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa vas plus j ai mis mon verre de thé dans le frigo au lieux du four micro onde





C le début de la fin ?


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je reste à mon niveau... je ne dessine pas de caractère. Pas encore. Je pense que je suis pas vraiment encore à la hauteur


y a des mec qui sont payer pour faire des typo je trouve ça terrible comme métier s'est de la balle je veux faire ça !


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

douce nuit aux flodeurs   :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa vas plus j ai mis mon verre de thé dans le frigo au lieux du four micro onde


  C'est bon le thé glacé.   

 :love:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C le début de la fin ?


du coup en cherchant mon thé j ai retrouve ma soupa a la tomate s'est de la balle a cette heur sa fait un bien fou la tomate


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> du coup en cherchant mon thé j ai retrouve ma soupa a la tomate s'est de la balle a cette heur sa fait un bien fou la tomate




Sur ce , je vais m'en aller dans les bras de Morphéeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ( oui c la morphée féminine  ) .Bonne nuit a toutes et tous


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> du coup en cherchant mon thé j ai retrouve ma soupa a la tomate s'est de la balle a cette heur sa fait un bien fou la tomate


 *...*Et tu l'as mange froide cette soupe de tomates?  

 :love:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *...*Et tu l'as mange froide cette soupe de tomates?
> 
> :love:


non s'est des verres de la machine a café il font ca chez je sait plus quelle marque tu met de l'eaux chaude et sa roule.

en plus elle est pas mauvaise cette soupe.


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce , je vais m'en aller dans les bras de Morphéeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ( oui c la morphée féminine  ) .Bonne nuit a toutes et tous


  Et pourtant, c'est un homme...  
Bonne nuit, je vais en faire autant, d'ailleurs.


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non s'est des verres de la machine a café il font ca chez je sait plus quelle marque tu met de l'eaux chaude et sa roule.
> 
> en plus elle est pas mauvaise cette soupe.


  Mais c'est dégeu... ça!  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Je sais bien que c un homme mais je l'ai féminisée en mettant plein de " e " a la fin , tu vois cette subtilité ?


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant, c'est un homme...
> Bonne nuit, je vais en faire autant, d'ailleurs.
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




pas con une petit clope et s'est la fin pour moi aussi 

gros bisous a tout le monde et que la nuit vous soit douce et réparatrice.


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pas con une petit clope et s'est la fin pour moi aussi
> 
> gros bisous a tout le monde et que la nuit vous soit douce et réparatrice.





Dommage que tu sois pas une rousse aux yeux verts sinon je l'aurai bien accepté ton bisous  . 

Bonne nuit a toi , toys


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est dégeu... ça!
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


non sa se boit et s'est rapide en plus.

je suis d'accore que sa vos pas la vrai mais bon si tu ne boit pas que ça sa roule


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys est un cobaye ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai attendu que S. King est fini l'histoire avant de me lancer dedant. J'avais peur que ce soit le même délire que pour La Tour Sombre (pas encore terminé).
> Le film, quant à lui c'est une merveille, il est trés proche du livre. Pour une fois...
> 
> :love:


 :affraid: *Oh*, désolée pour ceux qui me lisent... en me relisant moi même, je *vois *mes fautes!!! :affraid: 


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que tu sois pas une rousse aux yeux verts sinon je l'aurai bien accepté ton bisous  .
> 
> Bonne nuit a toi , toys



brum les yeux marron et barbu en ce moment désolé (un bisous sa coûte rien a donne et rien non plus a recevoir ils les ont pas encore taxé)


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: *Oh*, désolée pour ceux qui me lisent... en me relisant moi même, je *vois *mes fautes!!! :affraid:
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:





C'est pas grave on est en petit comité , on ne tiendra pas rigueur enfin un bisous a tous ca serait pas de refus    pour te faire pardonner  :love:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> toys est un cobaye ?


sa ressemble un peut a ça en ce moment


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien que c un homme mais je l'ai féminisée en mettant plein de " e " a la fin , tu vois cette subtilité ?


  Oh, ouiiiiiii...
Trés subtil, en effet!  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> y a des mec qui sont payer pour faire des typo je trouve ça terrible comme métier s'est de la balle je veux faire ça !





un sacré travail... enfin, si tu as le courage... je suis un typographe (comme WebO d'ailleurs..  ) mais créer une typo, c'est du grand art...


moi, je vous laisse, je vais rejoindre Morphée. Et mon prince charmant par la même occasion


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Oh, ouiiiiiii...
> Trés subtil, en effet!
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




Je n'ai pas trouvé encore de Deese alors je me rabat sur le nouveau nom de morphéééééeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :love:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: *Oh*, désolée pour ceux qui me lisent... en me relisant moi même, je *vois *mes fautes!!! :affraid:
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


en plus ta pris une etoile se soir!


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: *Oh*, désolée pour ceux qui me lisent... en me relisant moi même, je *vois *mes fautes!!! :affraid:
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:





C'est les pires, celles qu'on fait et qu'on voit...


Allez gros bec à toutes et à tous et que la nuit soit prolifique aux floodeurs émérites...  :sleep:


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en plus ta pris une etoile se soir!


  En effet, merci  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Derniere cigarette et je vais me coucher aussi. Ce sera plus sage  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Note personnelle:
faire tout son possible dès demain pour que La SAGEsse quitte cette **$$&#168;££$$`::8"" de banquette au plus vite...

Ah l'attente solitaire sur la banquette de Macgé...


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> En effet, merci
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


passé les 50 attaque les 100

de plus tes coup de boulle s'ont efficasse et tu est dans la liste des membres

bien venus new nioub


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Derniere cigarette et je vais me coucher aussi. Ce sera plus sage
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




je vais faire de même sur le balcon, je dis bonsoir à la Tour Eiffel pour toi


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Derniere cigarette et je vais me coucher aussi. Ce sera plus sage
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Tu fumes ta clope ici ou tu va ailleurs ?


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Note personnelle:
> faire tout son possible dès demain pour que La SAGEsse quitte cette **$$?££$$`::8"" de banquette au plus vite...
> 
> Ah l'attente solitaire sur la banquette de Macgé...


faut 100 poste s'est bien ça?


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bien venus new nioub



La SAGEsse est bien coachée...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je vais faire de même sur le balcon, je dis bonsoir à la Tour Eiffel pour toi



Ah c'est donc toi que je vois agiter ses bras au loin !!


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu fumes ta clope ici ou tu va ailleurs ?





Bonne nuit bergère de la voie lactée...

bonne nuit toys, bonne nuit tout les autres...


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu fumes ta clope ici ou tu va ailleurs ?


moi je la fume là de toute façon les mouton sont dans la grange


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je vais faire de même sur le balcon, je dis bonsoir à la Tour Eiffel pour toi


  Ca me dirais bien d'être sur un balcon, regarder la Tour Effel...
J'ai pas de balcon et il fait chaud chez moi.  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> La SAGEsse est bien coachée...



Ca c'est sûr !


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit bergère de la voie lactée...
> 
> bonne nuit toys, bonne nuit tout les autres...


de même teo

désolé pour les H j'avais pas vue


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu fumes ta clope ici ou tu va ailleurs ?


  Sur mon balcon, devant la Tour Effel...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> faut 100 poste s'est bien ça?



je ne sais plus. Il me semble... à l'époque j'avais ça...



> En-dessous de 0 : Tu es refusé par le videur.
> De 0 à 25 points : Tu peux rentrer, mais pas en tennis.
> De 26 à 50 points : Tu connais la soeur du cousin du DJ.
> De 51 à 100 points : Tu attends seul sur la banquette.
> ...



maintenant je ne sais plus... ça change...

Edit: mais c'est en points coup de boule, pas en nombre de posts...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit bergère de la voie lactée...
> 
> bonne nuit toys, bonne nuit tout les autres...



Bonne nuit à toi mister teo ! Hop quelques étoiles par dessus l'arc-en-ciel !


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> La SAGEsse est bien coachée...


50 poste et dejas dans le bar des floodeur es bien résonnable tout ça


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais plus. Il me semble... à l'époque j'avais ça...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ça a pas du change! 
on change pas une équipe qui gagne.


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

la clope est fini 

donc bonne nuit


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la clope est fini
> 
> donc bonne nuit



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca me dirais bien d'être sur un balcon, regarder la Tour Effel...
> J'ai pas de balcon et il fait chaud chez moi.
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




si vous passez par Paris... enfin... vous le savez déjà...  

Là j'y vais... 

Vraiment...



PS: Toys: Pour le Teo avec h, c'est pas très important, mais j'apprécie plus sans qu'avec, effectivement  Merci d'y penser


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

:sleep: Bonne nuit à tous. :sleep: 


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: Bonne nuit à tous. :sleep:
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Bonne nuit ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit à toi :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

:sleep: bonne nuit   :love:


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

ca bugge ? arf non rien
good nite vribody


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

allez debout !


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Les filles un peu grasses mais faciles ?
> Bah je dis simplement qu'ici les filles sont mal gaulées mais qu'elles couchent facilement, simplement, "altruistement", tout est bien dans le meilleur des mondes quoi !   :love:



j'ai rarement lu quelque chose d'aussi minable...
Je m'appretais a ecrire un truc long et mechant comme rarement je le fais mais ça n'en vaut meme pas le coup...
j'ai envie de gerber, je prefere aller me coucher, ce serait une gerbe gachée...

EDIT : oui, j'ai passe une mauvaise soiree, et je vous emmerde.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

salut bobby, ça gaze ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> salut bobby, ça gaze ?


 'fait aller, mais ce genre de truc, j'te jure ça me met les nerfs!!!


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

pour prendre jptk au séreiux faut avoir sacrément bu


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour prendre jptk au séreiux faut avoir sacrément bu


 je te l'accorde...
mon sens du second degre m'a quitte il y a quelques heures, j'avoue, mais j'ose esperer qu'il retrouvera le chemin de la maison d'ici tout a l'heure...
j'ai du rouler trop vite en rentrant


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

qu'est ce qui s'est passé dans ta soirée ???? dis tout et sm sort son flingue pour te venger 


ps : ropberto dans quelques minutes je passe au tabac tchater la délicieuse fille des îles en évocant toutes les marques de cigarrettes possibles


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui s'est passé dans ta soirée ???? dis tout et sm sort son flingue pour te venger
> 
> 
> ps : ropberto dans quelques minutes je passe au tabac tchater la délicieuse fille des îles en évocant toutes les marques de cigarrettes possibles


 apres relecture de ce message, bobby et moi meme nous sommes concertes...
j'abrege et j'explique ailleurs, pas de fausse pudeur mais quand meme...


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

enfin bref, ma cheurie etant victime du machisme en general plus que de raison, je pars vite quand on arrive sur ce sujet...


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> c'est *"tchatcher"*, et pas "tchater" !



pour ça on te fait confiance...


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ça, SM, ce doit être *la dame*._
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> ...


 nan, la dame elle est au lit!!! 
je faisais juste allusion a une récente discussion achté bath dont tu as certainement eu connaissance...

sinon demande moi j'envoie le lien


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est *une vraie fille en vrai*, avec des vrais seins que si ça t' prends tu peux toucher en vrai, c'est *"tchatcher"*, et pas "tchater" !


Purée ce matin c'était la patronne, j'ai failli arrêter de fumer !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

sauf que des sympathiques uniques clients du dimanche matin, yen a toutes les dix minutes!!!
et ça, aucun des 54 sympathiques uniques clients du dimanche matin ne le sait!!!


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

m'en fout vais acheter des croissant chez la chinoise


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> m'en fout vais acheter des croissant chez la chinoise



nan rien, voir l'intitule, pas pu passer a cote du jeu de mots... 

...
plus fort que moi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ah l'attente solitaire sur la banquette de Macgé...




*Pire que tout*
"tu t'approches du bar et tu commandes un gini. "


Un Gini, non mais vous vous rendez compte ?
pouah

 :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 50 poste et dejas dans le bar des floodeur es bien résonnable tout ça




*File*
poster dans les forums open source


----------



## Nexka (3 Juillet 2005)

Mon chat vient d'attraper sa première souris :love: 


Oui bon bah :mouais: vous me direz "normal pour un chat"... Mais c'est un chat d'appartement en vacances chez Papi-Mamie. 
Tout ce qu'elle chasse, d'habitude, se sont les mouches et les stylos que je laisse trainer


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mon chat vient d'attraper sa première souris :love:




*Voilà une nouvelle*
qui illuminera mon Dimanche


----------



## Nexka (3 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà une nouvelle*
> qui illuminera mon Dimanche



Pfffff   



Non mais en fait c'était drôle... :love:
Il l'a ramené vivante dans le lit de mes parents ce matin, alors qu'ils étaient encore dedans :affraid: 
Et, effrayé par leur hurlement, il a laché la souris, qui a courut partout dans le lit et la chambre.. Mdr... J'ai mis 1/2 heure à la récupérer sous les envolées de coussins et les cris de toute la famille


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mon chat vient d'attraper sa première souris :love:



Elle poste sur MacG la bestiole ? C'est quoi son prénom ? Allez quoi...


----------



## bouilla (3 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est une offrande ! Il vous l'a apporté pour vous témoigner sa reconnaissance   

Le mien faisait pareil mais avec des oiseaux, vivants aussi, sympa a 3h du mat quand il faut recuperer la bete pour la remettre a l'exterieur... :rateau:


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

"Posté par Nexka
Mon chat vient d'attraper sa première souris "

Qui va poster sur MacGé maintenant ??


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est une offrande ! Il vous l'a apporté pour vous témoigner sa reconnaissance



*Eh bien cher ami*
ce n'est pas forcément le cas.
Ce que nous considérons comme des cadeaux et marques de reconnaissance serait plutôt à voir comme une initiation à la chasse.
Le chat, du haut de ses 25 centrimètres au garot, nous voit comme de piètres chasseurs.
Aussi, en nous rapportant le tribut de sa chasse il tient à nous le démontrer à sa manière.


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

>



Cette souris a vraiment mauvais goût!!   ... elle travaille sur un pc...  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (3 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Eh bien cher ami*
> ce n'est pas forcément le cas.
> Ce que nous considérons comme des cadeaux et marques de reconnaissance serait plutôt à voir comme une initiation à la chasse.
> Le chat, du haut de ses 25 centrimètres au garot, nous voit comme de piètres chasseurs.
> Aussi, en nous rapportant le tribut de sa chasse il tient à nous le démontrer à sa manière.




Il doit y avoir différentes interprétation, c'est sur  

Je suis quand meme un peu attristé que mon chat me prenne pour un moins que rien...c'est décidé, je m'arme de mon arc, aujourd'hui je pars a la chasse avec lui pour lui démontrer l'étendue de mes capacités   :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Coucou a tous les floodeuse et floodeurs , ca farte ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou a tous les floodeuse et floodeurs , ca farte ?




*Peut être pire encore*
qu'un 
une allusion à Brice de Nice....


 :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Peut être pire encore*
> qu'un
> une allusion à Brice de Nice....
> 
> ...





Scusez moi mon bon lepurfilsdelasagesse


----------



## bouilla (3 Juillet 2005)

Salu SMG, ça va et toi ?


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Salu SMG, ça va et toi ?





Bien et toi bouillabaisse ?


----------



## bouilla (3 Juillet 2005)

hihi nickel, on fait aller


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> hihi nickel, on fait aller





Et ton razor ?


----------



## bouilla (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et ton razor ?



Une ptite bombe ! je suis tombé amoureux


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Une ptite bombe ! je suis tombé amoureux





Au moins , tu as trouvé chaussure a ton pied


----------



## Franswa (3 Juillet 2005)




----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

>


Salut les floodeurs salut Franswa


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Salut les floodeurs salut Franswa





Salut a tous


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

franswa diablo gregg!! bonjour a tous!!


----------



## Franswa (3 Juillet 2005)

Salut Diablo Joel  

Greg je ne te salut plus


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Salut Diablo Joel
> 
> Greg je ne te salut plus





Pourquoi on me salut plus ?


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> franswa diablo gregg!! bonjour a tous!!




Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mon chat vient d'attraper sa première souris :love:












bon travail!! un chat au poil!!!!     :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2005)

Il semblerait que floudre devienne de plus en plus difficile, le délais de latence entre deux posts est passé, je viens de le constater, de trente secondes à une minute.


Offensive combinée "prévention/répression" !


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait que floudre devienne de plus en plus difficile, le délais de latence entre deux posts est passé, je viens de le constater, de trente secondes à une minute.
> 
> 
> Offensive combinée "prévention/répression" !



ya bientot une semaine que c'est passé à une minute
  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait que floudre devienne de plus en plus difficile, le délais de latence entre deux posts est passé, je viens de le constater, de trente secondes à une minute.
> 
> 
> Offensive combinée "prévention/répression" !





La on rentre dans le floodage pro , tu peux pas comprendre


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ya bientot une semaine que c'est passé à une minute
> :rateau:



Ben, vu que je ne poste généralement pas plus d'une fois par jour ici, je ne l'avais pas encore vu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> La on rentre dans le floodage pro , tu peux pas comprendre



Dit-il du haut de ses cinq messages par jour !


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dit-il du haut de ses cinq messages par jour !







Heu en tout cas pas aujourd'hui  :love:


----------



## Franswa (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi on me salut plus ?


 Parce que je t'ai déjà vu avant


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Parce que je t'ai déjà vu avant




où ca ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

sinon le pouvoir de bouler vert a évolué ou non?  pour le moment , j'ai l'impression que c'est  un peu moins.. me trompe je? :rateau:    :rose:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sinon le pouvoir de bouler vert a évolué ou non?  pour le moment , j'ai l'impression que c'est  un peu moins.. me trompe je? :rateau:    :rose:





Commen on fait pour bouler vert ?


----------



## chupastar (3 Juillet 2005)

Sûrement oui...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Sûrement oui...




Chupa amoureux vu ta signature


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> où ca ?


franswa est notre maitre de flood , il nous voit , nous entend où que nous soyons!! gloire à franswa


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Commen on fait pour bouler vert ?


la petite boule façon mappemonde!! heu!!! fais pas semblant de pas savoir


----------



## Franswa (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> où ca ?


 DT©


----------



## Franswa (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> franswa est notre maitre de flood , il nous voit , nous entend où que nous soyons!! gloire à franswa


 :rose:  Merci à cet hommage


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

merci gregg je te rendrai quand je pourrai


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  Merci  *pour* cet  hommage


     :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci donc tu connais surement Barcelone ?



oui, super bien......

salut a tous...


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

bon dimanche stook


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

a tous 


j ai un mal de cheveux comme si on avait floodé une bonne partie de la nuit


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> merci gregg je te rendrai quand je pourrai





Au plaisir  . Stook pourrais tu m'indiquer de bons endroits a Barcelone stp ?

Toys , on a bien flooder toute la nuit , je te rassure et en passant saluuuuuuuuut !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

Hello


----------



## Franswa (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> :love:


 oups :rose: J'ai un peu de mal avec ça... J'ai jamais compris comment ça marchais  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

prout


----------



## Franswa (3 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Hello


 Salut Cor


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Au plaisir  . Stook pourrais tu m'indiquer de bons endroits a Barcelone stp ?
> 
> Toys , on a bien flooder toute la nuit , je te rassure et en passant saluuuuuuuuut !



oui, pas de probleme, tu cherches quelque chose en particulier.....(sortie, bar, spot touristique....)

 Franswa, Toys &co...


----------



## Franswa (3 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> prout


 Fizzzzz


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> prout



'lut SM........   :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (3 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, pas de probleme, tu cherches quelque chose en particulier.....(sortie, bar, spot touristique....)
> 
> Franswa, Toys &co...


  Stook

Tu voulais pas un ou deux conseils hier ? 

PS : oups... Je dois y aller :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Hello



salut champion.....


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, pas de probleme, tu cherches quelque chose en particulier.....(sortie, bar, spot touristique....)
> 
> Franswa, Toys &co...





Surtout les sorties muy caliente .......


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Stook
> 
> Tu voulais pas un ou deux conseils hier ?
> 
> PS : oups... Je dois y aller :rose:



oui, mais je suis super pris....on en reparle, je te contacterai...
bise et bon dimanche....


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Surtout les sorties muy caliente .......



ok, je reflechis a ça et je t'envois une reponse....


----------



## Franswa (3 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais je suis super pris....on en reparle, je te contacterai...
> bise et bon dimanche....


 Pas de problème  

Bon dimanche :love:

PS : je suis parti pour la playa


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Bon dimanche a tous 

Je repasserai plus tard


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour chez vous !


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Ca dort ici ! Bonjour a toi la bergere


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Salut Gregg !


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut Gregg !





Comment elle va notre bergere preférée ?


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

ca va les cailleras?


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ca va les cailleras?


tranquille on depanne les potes qui commence chez mac


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

les floodeur. 

greg bergere mais homage . la nuit s'est bien fini?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

Le ptit salopio de Derennes qui m'a boulé rouge


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Le ptit salopio de Derennes qui m'a boulé rouge


il a fait quoi?

méchant garcon


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

bon allez je vais aller me lavé par je pue comme s'est pas permit.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> a tous
> 
> 
> j ai un mal de cheveux comme si on avait floodé une bonne partie de la nuit


 hin hin hin...

moi môôôôssieur, j'ai mal aux cheveux comme si j'avais picole une bonne partie de la nuit...
la c'est autre chose!!


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

les floodeurs !!!
Tout se passe bien en ce dimanche ? Pas trop mal aux cheveux ?


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> hin hin hin...
> 
> moi môôôôssieur, j'ai mal aux cheveux comme si j'avais picole une bonne partie de la nuit...
> la c'est autre chose!!


hihihi quand on boit on assume  

se fait mal hein aspro pour tout le monde


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> les floodeur.
> 
> greg bergere mais homage . la nuit s'est bien fini?





Oui en regardant le Live 8 et toi ?


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui en regardant le Live 8 et toi ?



dodo avec mon chat, enfin le chat lui a pas dormit il ma fait chier comme s'est pas permit.


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui en regardant le Live 8 et toi ?



 Gregg !!


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

toys !!


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Gregg !!





Coucou ca va bien ?


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> toys !!


 a toi



bon s'est fait tout le monde s'est dit bonjours.


3 flood de plus par personne ! 
  :mouais:


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou ca va bien ?



:sleep: un peu la tête dans le c.. mais ca va et toi ?


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> a toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: un peu la tête dans le c.. mais ca va et toi ?





Un peu trop chaud et un peu vaseux


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un peu trop chaud et un peu vaseux



ouai vaseux je connais      mais la chaleur est pas vraiment au rendez vous chez moi....


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> ouai vaseux je connais      mais la chaleur est pas vraiment au rendez vous chez moi....


info météo bonjours


chez certain il vas faire chaud !
chez d'autre bof moyen !
et même froid pour les moins chanceux !

la météo vous remerci


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

super ces petits flash meteo sur le forum      il manque plus que le vendeur de chouchou et de boissons fraiches


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> super ces petits flash meteo sur le forum      il manque plus que le vendeur de chouchou et de boissons fraiches


il est partie sur la baule y a plus de monde!


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

bon allez bisous les chouchou moi je vais au studio y a même pas de dimanche  


bon flood et attention a l'entorse du doigt


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon allez bisous les chouchou moi je vais au studio y a même pas de dimanche
> 
> 
> bon flood et attention a l'entorse du doigt



héhé moi je bouge pas le studio il est chez moi     :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> ouai vaseux je connais      mais la chaleur est pas vraiment au rendez vous chez moi....





Moi c la chaleur qui me rend comme ca


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon allez bisous les chouchou moi je vais au studio y a même pas de dimanche
> 
> 
> bon flood et attention a l'entorse du doigt





Bon courage toys


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

toys!!


universe player est toujours la tete dans le ...  :rateau: c'etait déjà le cas hier matin!! quel contorsionniste!! 


re hello gregg


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Joel , tu as un mp de ma part ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Le ptit salopio de Derennes qui m'a boulé rouge



t'inquiete....l'armée rouge veille....


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

La nuit à été longue mais la journée va être courte...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> La nuit à été longue mais la journée va être courte...
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:





Tu as fais quoi le reste de la nuit ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fais quoi le reste de la nuit ?


  J'ai passée une nuit intense, dans les bras de Morphée...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai passée une nuit intense, dans les bras de Morphée...
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:





Ca devait etre hot pour que tu sois si heureuse


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

ca parle vraiment comme des cailleras ici!


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca devait etre hot pour que tu sois si heureuse


  Morphée n'est qu'un mythe  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Morphée n'est qu'un mythe
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:





On peut vivre dans des songes aussi


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On peut vivre dans des songes aussi


  Ca fait partie des petits bonheurs gratuits...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait partie des petits bonheurs gratuits...
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:






L'homme a une de ses imaginations , je te jure  :hein:


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> L'homme a une de ses imaginations , je te jure  :hein:


  Et la femme, alors là, n'en parlons pas...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et la femme, alors là, n'en parlons pas...
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:





L'homme inclu la femme dans ma phrase   mais je te l'avoue que les femmes ont beaucoup plus d'imagination et de fantaisie que nous les hommes


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> l'avoue que les femmes ont beaucoup plus d'imagination et de fantaisie que nous les hommes



n'importe quoi!
Vas dans un musée, regarde la proportion homme-femme dans les oeuvres de l'imaginaire.
tu peux faire pareil avec une bibliotheque ou s'empilent des auteurs valables.


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> n'importe quoi!
> Vas dans un musée, regarde la proportion homme-femme dans les oeuvres de l'imaginaire.
> tu peux faire pareil avec une bibliotheque ou s'empilent des auteurs valables.


 :rateau: Les femmes sont moins *reconnues*, c'est bien *connu* :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (3 Juillet 2005)

SOLEIL !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah non nuage...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah NON SOLEIL !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah non nuage...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah NON SOLEIL !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah non nuage...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




etc.  :hein:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Chaques hommes a été inspiré par une femme pour crée une oeuvre , l'imagination vient toujours de la présence féminine près de nous ..... enfin pour certains c pas le cas d'avoir une présence fémininé près d'eux et qu'ils comprennent quoi que ce soit a la vie


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> SOLEIL !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Flash météo ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> SOLEIL !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ils sont beaux tes smileys  

 :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Chaques hommes a été inspiré par une femme pour crée une oeuvre , l'imagination vient toujours de la présence féminine près de nous ..... enfin pour certains c pas le cas d'avoir une présence fémininé près d'eux et qu'ils comprennent quoi que ce soit a la vie


  Tu commences à me plaire, toi  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu commences à me plaire, toi
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:





Oh merci  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont beaux tes smileys
> 
> :love:


Je trouve aussi (air modeste).
_N'empêche que je suis le seul à avoir droit à un seul ":love:" au lieu de trois  :hein:_


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: Les femmes sont moins *reconnues*, c'est bien *connu* :rateau:


 Tu connais un jules verne, un hugo, un dante ,un aristophane, un euripide, un byron, un chateaubriand, un shakespeare , un virgile, un homere, un pindare, un horace, un terence, un ménandre, un moliere, un goethe, un racine, un orwell, un tolkien, un huxley,un rimbaud, un baudelaire, un cervantes, un schiller, un musset, un celine, un proust, un ronsard, un rabelais, un plutarque, un tacite, un nietzsche, un schopenhauer Femme toi?
(liste non exhaustive...je précise.)
Moi pas.
j'ai abregé la liste mais je pourrais en lister autant dans tous les arts en général (architecture, peinture,musique....)
faut arreter cette femmolatrie stupide!
Les femmes ne sont pas créatives comme les hommes tout simplement pasqu'elles n'ont pas le meme rapport à la mort que nous....il suffit de voir une course de formule Un...a la télévision.
pas de femmes dans les cockpit.


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais un jules verne, un hugo, un dante ,un aristophane, un euripide, un byron, un chateaubriand, un shakespeare , un virgile, un homere, un pindare, un horace, un terence, un ménandre, un moliere, un goethe, un racine, un orwell, un tolkien, un huxley,un rimbaud, un baudelaire, un cervantes, un schiller, un musset, un celine, un proust, un ronsard, un rabelais, un plutarque, un tacite, un nietzsche, un schopenhauer Femme toi?
> (liste non exhaustive...je précise.)
> Moi pas.
> j'ai abregé la liste mais je pourrais en lister autant dans tous les arts en général (architecture, peinture,musique....)
> ...


 :rateau: Quelle culture... :rateau:


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Chaques hommes a été inspiré par une femme pour crée une oeuvre , l'imagination vient toujours de la présence féminine près de nous ..... enfin pour certains c pas le cas d'avoir une présence fémininé près d'eux et qu'ils comprennent quoi que ce soit a la vie



arrete de parler avec des clichés.
on dirait un discours de sacristain de l''amour retrouvé' judeo-chretien  , ce que tu nous ponds la....
c'est pas valable dans la littérature greco romaine ce que tu dis la...c'est purement culturel...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais un jules verne, un hugo, un dante ,un aristophane, un euripide, un byron, un chateaubriand, un shakespeare , un virgile, un homere, un pindare, un horace, un terence, un ménandre, un moliere, un goethe, un racine, un orwell, un tolkien, un huxley,un rimbaud, un baudelaire, un cervantes, un schiller, un musset, un celine, un proust, un ronsard, un rabelais, un plutarque, un tacite, un nietzsche, un schopenhauer Femme toi?
> (liste non exhaustive...je précise.)
> Moi pas.
> j'ai abregé la liste mais je pourrais en lister autant dans tous les arts en général (architecture, peinture,musique....)
> ...





Bon , tu cites des auteurs sans connaître spécialement leurs oeuvres . Tu as quel age 15 ans ? 

Juste vite fais que serais goethe sans son " Les Souffrances du jeune Werther " , Werther se tue a cause d'une femme et de son mal de vivre . La femme est l'essence de tout mais bon je ne vais disserter sur l'impact des femmes dans nos sociétés , je doutes que tu comprennes quelque chose


----------



## iMax (3 Juillet 2005)

Bientôt 1000 pages !


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon , tu cites des auteurs sans connaître spécialement leurs oeuvres . Tu as quel age 15 ans ?
> 
> Juste vite fais que serais goethe sans son " Les Souffrances du jeune Werther " , Werther se tue a cause d'une femme et de son mal de vivre . La femme est l'essence de tout mais bon je ne vais disserter sur l'impact des femmes dans nos sociétés , je doutes que tu comprennes quelque chose


  Ton petit carré rouge prés de ta signature, comment fais-tu pour le mettre?  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ton petit carré rouge prés de ta signature, comment fais-tu pour le mettre?
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:





Je te dis cela par mp


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon , tu cites des auteurs sans connaître spécialement leurs oeuvres . Tu as quel age 15 ans ?
> 
> Juste vite fais que serais goethe sans son " Les Souffrances du jeune Werther " , Werther se tue a cause d'une femme et de son mal de vivre . La femme est l'essence de tout mais bon je ne vais disserter sur l'impact des femmes dans nos sociétés , je doutes que tu comprennes quelque chose



la tu racontes n'importe quoi une fois de plus...ou alors t'as pas compris ce que j'ai dit.
ouais ouais je cite des auteurs sans les avoir lus...si tu veux ,petit...

et y'a une femme derriere virgile?
je savais pas...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ton petit carré rouge prés de ta signature, comment fais-tu pour le mettre?
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




:love:.......j'aime.....  


je vois qu'on aime bien ce forum petit a petit...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> la tu racontes n'importe quoi une fois de plus...ou alors t'as pas compris ce que j'ai dit.
> ouais ouais je cite des auteurs sans les avoir lus...si tu veux ,petit...
> 
> et y'a une femme derriere virgile?
> je savais pas...





Certes Virgile était homo mais il a toujours été inspiré par mère nature  . Encore une femme   mais je ne vais pas continuer avec toi , tu commences a me saouler sérieusement


----------



## Spyro (3 Juillet 2005)

Vous devriez mettre ça plutôt  

































Je trouve que ça a plus de gueule  
_Et puis j'aime bien la couleur_


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez mettre ça plutôt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je preferes la mienne


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Certes Virgile était homo mais il a toujours été inspiré par mère nature  . Encore une femme   mais je ne vais pas continuer avec toi , tu commences a me saouler sérieusement




Le but ultime de virgile est la gloire d'homere! et il faut etre un peu 'allumé' pour croire que le but de l'Eneide est de créer une ode a mere nature.D'ailleurs, ou va t'il pécher ça? virgile parle de la chute de troie et des royaumes grecs, pas de mere nature...si bien m'en souvient.
enfin bref, une ineptie de plus...
et chez homere, aristophane?
c'est qui?
- je t'ai dit que t'avais une petite vision ethnico-culturelle de la question...un vision hugolienne de la femme....post-chretienne.
Avec tes argumentaires d'adolescents tu vas me sortir que gloire est un nom féminin, donc une femme mais bon, tu tires pas les cheveux ton idéologie a deux balles et tu fais pas illusion...
La gloire, l'art et la mort, bref t'as pas les bases culturelles et philosophiques pour que je continue a discuter avec toi surtout quand tu t'empreins d'un petit ton condescendant, toi qui visiblement n'y connais rien.
Bref , dans ce que tu dis, rien n'improuve ce que j'ai dit , que les femmes ne sont par nature pas créatrices comme le sont les hommes, par la raison d'un rapport a la mort différent.


----------



## iMax (3 Juillet 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Comme dirait Imax  :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez mettre ça plutôt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas bete, pas bete du tout....


----------



## iMax (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Comme dirait Imax  :sleep:




Je te le fais pas dire.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je te le fais pas dire.




je suis etonné que tu ne sois pas encore aller faire un tour dans le fil de la revolution....toi grand react.....


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je te le fais pas dire.





Je sais bien que j'ai été ch**** il fut un temps mais il y en a    :sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ptdrrrrrrrrrr Mere nature! virgile!
> Le but ultime de virgile est la gloire d'homere!
> et tu dois pas l'avoir lu...
> et chez homere, aristophane?
> ...




zen ami derennes !! gregg est plus âgé que toi déjà ... et puis la femme est forcément la mère de tous ces auteurs .. certains ont en plus écrit par amour d'une ou plusieurs femmes .. dont ils étaient amoureux ou pour l'amour de leur fille .. 

le fait est qu'historiquement la littérature n'a pas gardé beaucoup de place aux femmes mais le dix septième et le dix hutième siècle sont fortement marqués par l'influence en creux des salons littèraires tenus par des femmes qui ont réglé , influencé les modes , les courants d'écriture .. 

une poétesse comme marcelline valmore desbordes est sans doute une des écritures les plus sensibles du dix neuvième siècle .. moins connue aussi par le fait que c'est bien souvent l'université qui fait les gloires littéraires a posteriori .. et tu sais bien que les femmes n'y ont leur place que depuis peu ... c'est aussi une culture qui fait que les hommes sont plus célèbres ..

sinon,tu peux aussi voir dans le fait que les hommes soient plus "créatifs" .. le fait qu'eux ne donnent pas la vie ... et se rattrapent donc par la création d'univers artistiques .. 

de même , la vie de tous ces auteurs est souvent marquée par une certaine part d'irresponsabilité vis à vis du devenir de leurs enfants..   

on pourrait disserter longtemps sur ce sujet .. mais laisse les opinions diverses s'exprimer et compléter la tienne ... surtout sur un sujet si vaste ..qui n'est encore qu'à peine ébauché dans les réflexions universitaires et intellectuelles


----------



## iMax (3 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je suis etonné que tu ne sois pas encore aller faire un tour dans le fil de la revolution....toi grand react.....



C'est où ?


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> zen ami derennes !! gregg est plus âgé que toi déjà ... et puis la femme est forcément la mère de tous ces auteurs .. certains ont en plus écrit par amour d'une ou plusieurs femmes .. dont ils étaient amoureux ou pour l'amour de leur fille ..
> 
> le fait est qu'historiquement la littérature n'a pas gardé beaucoup de place aux femmes mais le dix septième et le dix hutième siècle sont fortement marqués par l'influence en creux des salons littèraires tenus par des femmes qui ont réglé , influencé les modes , les courants d'écriture ..
> 
> ...




Merci Joel de disserter sur ce sujet mais il ne faut pas oublier durant le moyen age que nombres de poètes et d'anonymes ont écrit en rapport avec les femmes . Puis comme tu le dis on est pas là pour disserter sur ce sujet fort intéressant !   

De plus Joel , tu as un mp de ma part


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est où ?




Ici 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104215


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci Joel de disserter sur ce sujet mais il ne faut pas oublier durant le moyen age que nombres de poètes et d'anonymes ont écrit en rapport avec les femmes . Puis comme tu le dis on est pas là pour disserter sur ce sujet fort intéressant !
> 
> De plus Joel , tu as un mp de ma part




alienor d'aquitaine .. etc .. les poétes du moyen age tel rudel qui dans leur poésie exaltaient ce qu'on appelle "l'amour de loin" .. 
 j'ai pas de nouveau mp??


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> alienor d'aquitaine .. etc .. les poétes du moyen age tel rudel qui dans leur poésie exaltait ce qu'on appelle "l'amour de loin" ..
> j'ai pas de nouveau mp??





Tout a fait et il ne faut pas oublier Heloise et Abelard mais cela reste une énigme historique   

Dans ce cas , je te renvoie le mp  

Mp envoyé


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Spyro (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Comme dirait Imax


non non, imax n'existe pas


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> non non, imax n'existe pas





On m'aurait donc menti ?  :rateau:


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> zen ami derennes !!


Pas d'accord justement!
mais bon...c'est visiblement pas le lieu de disserter sur ces choses là.


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On m'aurait donc menti ?  :rateau:


bin c'est vrai il parait que imax n'existe pas     :rateau:  

yavait toute une discussion surréealiste de modos il ya quelques semaines ...qui portait sur ce sujet ...mais bon...le mystère plane ...   :love:


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On m'aurait donc menti ?  :rateau:



Virenque retitre ton masque on t'a reconnu..


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

en tout cas, le fait d'ecrire sur les femmes ,sur l'amour,sur cet universel, ça ne prouve pas que la femme ait plus 'd'imagination que l'homme et plus de fantaisie', ce que disait le pathétique greg et ce contre quoi je m'insurgeais, premierement.
je vois qu'il y a eu un glissement du débat vers moins de péroraisons futiles.
je m'en réjouis.


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord justement!
> mais bon...c'est visiblement pas le lieu de disserter sur ces choses là.


doù te vient ton gout de la querelle permanente...? zen zen zen


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, le fait d'ecrire sur les femmes ,sur l'amour,sur cet universel, ça ne prouve pas que la femme ait plus 'd'imagination que l'homme et plus de fantaisie', ce que disait le pathétique greg et ce contre quoi je m'insurgeais, premierement.
> je vois qu'il y a eu un glissement du débat vers moins de péroraisons futiles.
> je m'en réjouis.



derennes rassure moi, tu comprends tous les mots que tu écris ?


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Virenque retitre ton masque on t'a reconnu..





même pas vrai , d'abooooooord


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> derennes rassure moi, tu comprends tous les mots que tu écris ?





En fait il a écrit son post grâce a une encyclopédie de mots super savant


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, le fait d'ecrire sur les femmes ,sur l'amour,sur cet universel, ça ne prouve pas que la femme ait plus 'd'imagination que l'homme et plus de fantaisie', ce que disait le pathétique greg et ce contre quoi je m'insurgeais, premierement.
> je vois qu'il y a eu un glissement du débat vers moins de péroraisons futiles.
> je m'en réjouis.


 :rateau: *Peuffffff* :rateau:


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> En fait il a écrit son post grâce a une encyclopédie de mots super savant



c'est pas bien de recopier les livres....


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: *Peuffffff* :rateau:





Et oui ! Vous lisez bien , le bruit d'une femme completement égaréé par les betises qu'elle lit ! Vous ne revez pas , une femme sur macg en ce dimanche après midi


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bien de recopier les livres....





Chuuuuuuuuuut !!! Il va le dire a sa mama


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et oui ! Vous lisez bien , le bruit d'une femme completement égaréé par les betises qu'elle lit ! Vous ne revez pas , une femme sur macg en ce dimanche après midi


  Dommage que je ne puisse plus te bouler toi !...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que je ne puisse plus te bouler toi !...
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:





Tu peux faire autre chose , tu sais ...    :rose:


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que je ne puisse plus te bouler toi !...
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



j'adore ta signature   
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, le fait d'ecrire sur les femmes ,sur l'amour,sur cet universel, ça ne prouve pas que la femme ait plus 'd'imagination que l'homme et plus de fantaisie', ce que disait le pathétique greg et ce contre quoi je m'insurgeais, premierement.
> je vois qu'il y a eu un glissement du débat vers moins de péroraisons futiles.
> je m'en réjouis.


sur le point de départ de la conversation effectivement .. si ce n'est que cela , la réponse est bien évidemment relative ...   

essaie d'adopter un style plus simple ... tu détournes l'intérêt de ceux qui te lisent vers la forme et non le fond de ton discours ... c'est dommage ...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon , tu cites des auteurs sans connaître spécialement leurs oeuvres . Tu as quel age 15 ans ?
> 
> Juste vite fais que serais goethe sans son " Les Souffrances du jeune Werther " , Werther se tue a cause d'une femme et de son mal de vivre . La femme est l'essence de tout mais bon je ne vais disserter sur l'impact des femmes dans nos sociétés , je doutes que tu comprennes quelque chose



Pincez moi !!! 

Je reve !!! 

T'as bouffé un Docevil ou quoi ???

Si oui, attend quand même d'avoir digéré !


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pincez moi !!!
> 
> Je reve !!!
> 
> ...





Oui d'ailleur , j'ai un de ses mal a digéré


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Le but ultime de virgile est la gloire d'homere! et il faut etre un peu 'allumé' pour croire que le but de l'Eneide est de créer une ode a mere nature.D'ailleurs, ou va t'il pécher ça? virgile parle de la chute de troie et des royaumes grecs, pas de mere nature...si bien m'en souvient.
> enfin bref, une ineptie de plus...
> et chez homere, aristophane?
> c'est qui?
> - je t'ai dit que t'avais une petite vision ethnico-culturelle de la question...un vision hugolienne de la femme....post-chretienne.



Je vois pas le rapport entre Omer Simpson et les Aristochats !!!

Mais bon, je veux pas contrarier non plus...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui d'ailleur , j'ai un de *s*es mal *a* digér*é*



Manifestement...


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

V****** carne


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Manifestement...





Tu vois bien , le DocEvil est très dur a digerer


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

Mais c'est cette petite carne de maiwen ?!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois bien , le DocEvil est très dur a digerer



Et oui, il n'est pas aussi pratique qu'un "profil d'oeuvre"...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> V****** carne





Pourquoi tu parles de toi a la 3eme personne du singulier ?


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est cette petite carne de maiwen ?!


c'est moi  :reverence: ( ah bien y'a pas celui-là  )


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> V****** carne



mais ? pourquoi tant de ***


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas le rapport entre Omer Simpson et les Aristochats !!!
> 
> Mais bon, je veux pas contrarier non plus...



ca y est? le tour est fini?
T'es descendu en sueur du vélo d'appartement que tu places en face de ta téloche et que tu chevauches en regardant le tour de france? t'as mis un gros braquet?


----------



## Spyro (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi  :reverence: ( ah bien y'a pas celui-là  )


Celui ci fera l'affaire


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ca y est? le tour est fini?
> T'es descendu en sueur du vélo d'appartement que tu places en face de ta téloche et que tu chevauches en regardant le tour de france? t'as mis un gros braquet?



Je suis un gros braquet...


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ca y est? le tour est fini?
> T'es descendu en sueur du vélo d'appartement que tu places en face de ta téloche et que tu chevauches en regardant le tour de france? t'as mis un gros braquet?



 ca sent le vecu non ?


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juillet 2005)

Ca donne des idées, je trouve ! Bravo !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pincez moi !!!
> 
> Je reve !!!
> 
> ...



Franchement... Est-ce que tu me vois vraiment écrire un truc du genre "La femme est l'essence de tout mais bon je ne vais disserter sur l'impact des femmes dans nos sociétés..." ? Laisse-moi garder un semblant de dignité !


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Franchement... Est-ce que tu me vois vraiment écrire un truc du genre "La femme est l'essence de tout mais bon je ne vais disserter sur l'impact des femmes dans nos sociétés..." ?


non ... si tu ne venais pas de le faire ...  ( je sais c'était un exemple ... m'enfin )


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ... si tu ne venais pas de le faire ...  ( je sais c'était un exemple ... m'enfin )


j'ai pas entendu ton bisous claquer sur ma joue toi,!
c'est normal?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ... si tu ne venais pas de le faire ...  ( je sais c'était un exemple ... m'enfin )



Ce n'est pas parce qu'on cite un âne qu'on se met à bouffer du picotin.


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

c'était ma main ...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Franchement... Est-ce que tu me vois vraiment écrire un truc du genre "La femme est l'essence de tout mais bon je ne vais disserter sur l'impact des femmes dans nos sociétés..." ? Laisse-moi garder un semblant de dignité !



Tu as raison.

Autant pour moi donc.


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'on cite un âne qu'on se met à bouffer du picotin.


tu devrais tenir un carnet de proverbes


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était ma main ...



euh moi je tend l'autre joue


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était ma main ...



pardon?


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pardon?



ne t'excuse pas elle l'a fait pour ton bien


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'on cite un âne qu'on se met à bouffer du picotin.



     :love:


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> :love:




Ah ben je crois bien qu'il est déjà reparti...


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> j'adore ta signature
> :love:  :love:  :love:


  Merci, même si ce n'est pas de moi...  

 :love:


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen,tu as été kéblo sur msn...ca t'apprendra..


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> ne t'excuse pas elle l'a fait pour ton bien


j'te la laisse!


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Merci, même si ce n'est pas de moi...
> 
> :love:



On peut pas tout inventer...  
 :love:  :love:


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'te la laisse!



merci   
 :love:


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> merci
> :love:



c'est toujours un plaisir quand je peux...heu...aider mes contemporains.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

Quelle horreur !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quelle horreur !!!!



Tu as tort : on n'est jamais trop aidé.


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

Alors Universe ... tu vas en faire quoi de ton ... cadeau maintenant ?


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tort : on n'est jamais trop aidé.



Ben voyons !!!


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

l'altruisme légendaire de sonnyboy...
sa devise : le TPMG (Tout Pour Ma Geule)


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

Oui légendaire...

Donne lui tout de même un coup de kiki, me dit mon père...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)




----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> l'altruisme légendaire de sonnyboy...
> sa devise : le TPMG (Tout Pour Ma Geule)



Tu n'as jamais rien écrit d'aussi vrai !!!


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui légendaire...
> 
> Donne lui tout de même un coup de kiki, me dit mon père...



hein? de ki? de koi? tu parles d'enkékèter qui?


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Alors Universe ... tu vas en faire quoi de ton ... cadeau maintenant ?



Ben attend j'ai pas encore ouvert l'emballage


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !





Coucou toi


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !



 iNano


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Vous avez la forme en ce beau dimpanche ensoleillé?


----------



## madlen (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez la forme en ce beau dimpanche ensoleillé?



Non, B E A U C O U P trop bu hier soir...
je suis super mal...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Alors Universe ... tu vas en faire quoi de ton ... cadeau maintenant ?



Enfin, maiwen, la charte, tu sais bien qu'il lui est interdit de donner des détails !


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez la forme en ce beau dimpanche ensoleillé?



point de soleil chez moi mais je me remets doucement de ma soirée d'hier...  
Hein quoi on me dit qu'on est déja le soir ??? Mince je me suis forcer à me reveiller alors qu'il va bientot falloir remettre la viande dans le torchon...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez la forme en ce beau dimpanche ensoleillé?





Non , j'ai pas pu aller au golf   . J'ai le coude gauche completement défoncé


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Mais quelle idée ces soirées entre amis où on boit et où on se fend la bille... ça devrait être inredit par le ministère de la santé...


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> point de soleil chez moi mais je me remets doucement de ma soirée d'hier...
> Hein quoi on me dit qu'on est déja le soir ??? Mince je me suis forcer à me reveiller alors qu'il va bientot falloir remettre la viande dans le torchon...


  Non, "la viande dans le sac"  

 :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle idée ces soirées entre amis où on boit et où on se fend la bille... ça devrait être inredit par le ministère de la santé...





Et c une étudiante qui parle


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et c une étudiante qui parle


Oh tu sais c'est fini tout ça... je me suis vite rendu compte de la futilité de ce genre d'activité....


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Non, "la viande dans le sac"
> 
> :love:



Ah ben ca doit etre une variante de l'expression que je connais...  
 :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oh tu sais c'est fini tout ça... je me suis vite rendu compte de la futilité de ce genre d'activité....




Sur ce bar , il n'y a que des immaculés conception ?


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oh tu sais c'est fini tout ça... je me suis vite rendu compte de la futilité de ce genre d'activité....



Bah..euh...quoi ??? c'est pas futile un barbecue entre amis


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

je vois qui y en a qui on pas bouger depuis hier


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bah..euh...quoi ??? c'est pas futile un barbecue entre amis


Je préfère les moustachefesses...


----------



## Franswa (3 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Le ptit salopio de Derennes qui m'a boulé rouge


 T'inquiètes pas t'es pas tout seul


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bah..euh...quoi ??? c'est pas futile un barbecue entre amis




Ca dépend comment il se finit ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ca doit etre une variante de l'expression que je connais...
> :love:  :love:


  En fait, je crois que "mettre la viande dans le torchon" est une variante que l'on entend dans le film "La vie est un long fleuve tranquille". Mais en réalité c'est "mettre la viande dans le sac", expression militaire pour les soldats se couchant dans leur sac (de couchage)  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère les moustachefesses...


ho que s'est fin ça j'aime


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho que s'est fin ça j'aime


Je sais je sais... mais j'avoue : c'est pas de moi... :rose:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je vois qui y en a qui on pas bouger depuis hier





moi je peux pas j'ai le coude éclaté


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je crois que "mettre la viande dans le torchon" est une variante que l'on entend dans le film "La vie est un long fleuve tranquille". Mais en réalité c'est "mettre la viande dans le sac", expression militaire pour les soldats se couchant dans leur sac (de couchage)
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



non s'est une experssion de bouché qui mette la viande dans le torchon pour la gardé pour le lendemain


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> moi je peux pas j'ai le coude éclaté


Il a quoi ton coude? tu l'as trop levé hier soir?


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> moi je peux pas j'ai le coude éclaté




sk8, is not a crime


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

interessant tout ça!


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Il a quoi ton coude? tu l'as trop levé hier soir?





Non non juste un accident du quotidien ....


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non s'est une experssion de bouché qui mette la viande dans le torchon pour la gardé pour le lendemain


  Tu vas faire plaisir aupurfils, il *adore* les bouchers !  


 :love:  :love:  :love: 


*Cependant, on a tous compris qu'il s'agissais là d'aller au lit...


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je crois que "mettre la viande dans le torchon" est une variante que l'on entend dans le film "La vie est un long fleuve tranquille". Mais en réalité c'est "mettre la viande dans le sac", expression militaire pour les soldats se couchant dans leur sac (de couchage)
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Exact moi je l'ai repiqué de "la vie est long fleuve tranquille"    
 :love:  :love:


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non non juste un accident du quotidien ....


Manchette? :mouais:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non non juste un accident du quotidien ....


ha le célibat


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

je serais celui qui pond le millieme post.
Page moins treize!
ainsi survivrais-je dans l'immortalité des archives de macgé...
soyez sympas, laissez moi le !


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> je serais celui qui pond le millieme post.


bien en fait s'est que toi qui peut faire ton 1000 eme poste


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bien en fait s'est que toi qui peut faire ton 1000 eme poste


page moins douze! (sur le bar)
attention!....je laisserais pas ma place


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> je serais celui qui pond le millieme post.
> Page moins treize!
> ainsi survivrais-je dans l'immortalité des archives de macgé...
> soyez sympas, laissez moi le !


 :rateau: *Fait-on parti*
d'un cercle lorsque tu nous boule rouge derenne??? :rateau:


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: *Fait-on parti*
> d'un cercle lorsque tu nous boule rouge derenne??? :rateau:



Le cercle de ses ennemis...


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: *Fait-on parti*
> d'un cercle lorsque tu nous boule rouge derenne??? :rateau:



ouais..c'est un intersigne baptismal qui t'autorise à aller rejoindre le clan des sectateurs anti moi.
je nourris moi meme mes armées enemies....c'est de la plus haute stratégie militaire.


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: *Fait-on parti*
> d'un cercle lorsque tu nous boule rouge derenne??? :rateau:


pour quelle 1000 eme poste vous vous batté?


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pour quelle 1000 eme poste vous vous batté?


pas le millieme post! le premier post de la millieme page!
suis un peu!


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ouais..c'est un intersigne baptismal qui t'autorise à aller rejoindre le clan des sectateurs anti moi.
> je nourris moi meme mes armées enemies....c'est de la plus haute stratégie militaire.


  ... Si tu as un enemi, ne te bat pas avec lui. Assied toi au bord de la riviére et tu verra passer son cadavre...


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pas le millieme post! le premier post de la millieme page!
> suis un peu!



vas y court devant on te regarde


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Manchette? :mouais:





Non accident de volets


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non accident de volets


Aïe! Mais c'est vrai que les volets sont féroces en cette saison...


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pas le millieme post! le premier post de la millieme page!
> suis un peu!


Le 20 000 post du bar des floodfloods?
J'suis sur que c'est quelqu'un qui s'y attend pas qiu va l'avoir


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

J'oubliais, bonsoir les floodfloods


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> J'oubliais, bonsoir les floodfloods


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

>


Salut iNano 
As-tu passé une bonne journée?


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> J'oubliais, bonsoir les floodfloods



 diablo !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)




----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> diablo !


 Universe   !


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


 
But du jour : avancer jusqu'au 20 000e post :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>





*Tu vieillis mal*
mon pauvre ami...


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde!


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>



 stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu vieillis mal*
> mon pauvre ami...



j'ai vu en bas du forum que tu etais connecté, alors je t'attendais........c'etait un petit clin d'oeil...


----------



## lumai (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> ... Si tu as un enemi, ne te bat pas avec lui. Assied toi au bord de la riviére et tu verra passer son cadavre...



La SAGEsse a parlé !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> ... Si tu as un enemi, ne te bat pas avec lui. Assied toi au bord de la riviére et tu verra passer son cadavre...



Tu pourrais citer le proverbe jusqu'au bout : "Et ainsi, l'eau de la rivière sera souillée et celle du puits de ton village. Vous finirez tous avec le choléra et c'est bien fait pour vos gueules."


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

stook


j ai bien mangé  j'ai bien bu.
sieste avant carnage.


----------



## juju palavas (3 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu en bas du forum que tu etais connecté, alors je t'attendais........c'etait un petit clin d'oeil...


 te fatigue pas il est a l'apero


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais citer le proverbe jusqu'au bout : "Et ainsi, l'eau de la rivière sera souillée et celle du puits de ton village. Vous finirez tous avec le choléra et c'est bien fait pour vos gueules."



La suite c'est :

Z'aviez qu'à écouter cet abruti de José Beauvais qui vient de découvrir que 80% des richesses étaient consommées par 20% des gens...


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La suite c'est :
> 
> Z'aviez qu'à écouter cet abruti de José Beauvais qui vient de découvrir que 80% des richesses étaient consommées par 20% des gens...




80+20 =100 tout est normal


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Juillet 2005)

c'est qui José Beauvais ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La suite c'est :
> 
> Z'aviez qu'à écouter cet abruti de José Beauvais qui vient de découvrir que 80% des richesses étaient consommées par 20% des gens...



Sans oublier la fin : "Oh et puis vous faites chier avec vos problèmes à deux balles ! Arrachage de burnes pour tout l'monde ! Les filles aussi !" Puis, le sage se tut et affûta son ciseau à bois.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui José Beauvais ?



un pote a josé bové....enfin, peut etre...


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui José Beauvais ?




s'est le mec qui a inventé les OGM je crois


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui José Beauvais ?




*Un type*
qui se prend pour Astérix


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un type*
> qui se prend pour Astérix



il boit des truc louche ?


----------



## juju palavas (3 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La suite c'est :
> 
> Z'aviez qu'à écouter cet abruti de José Beauvais qui vient de découvrir que 80% des richesses étaient consommées par 20% des gens...


pour une fois,je suis d'accord avec toi ,t'a vu le psycho ce week- end ??


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il boit des truc louche ?


De la potion magique... :mouais:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> De la potion magique... :mouais:


s'est se qu il dise mais j'y crois pas trop :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

il a des nattes ...


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il a des nattes ...


Et des idées fixes...


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il a des nattes ...



il a des lunettes et une casquette, s'est jack. pas bête.


un jeux ravensbuerger


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

tien le retour de la maiwen    
 :love:


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Et des idées fixes...


bien bien bien   

edit : ça fait un p'tit bout de temps que je suis revenue


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir chez vous !


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Coucou par la , ca va ?


----------



## madlen (3 Juillet 2005)

heeeyyyyyy


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou par la , ca va ?



Coucou par ici, oui ça va !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bien bien bien
> 
> edit : ça fait un p'tit bout de temps que je suis revenue




.....oui, moi aussi....



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir chez vous !



ben, , ça va, je vais laisser ma revolution pour l'instant et aller me manger un bout a la plage...


....


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Coucou par ici, oui ça va !





Quoi de neuf ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, , ça va, je vais laisser ma revolution pour l'instant et aller me manger un bout a la plage...
> 
> 
> ....



La révolution l'estomac vide ne mènera nulle part !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La révolution l'estomac vide ne mènera nulle part !



ben, c'est ce que je me dis....


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

bonne soirée à tous!!!


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Soirée lecture pour ma part , je pense que je vais me relire le rapport gabriel !


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La révolution l'estomac vide ne mènera nulle part !


alors pret pour le marathon


 comment vas le baton de bergere


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> alors pret pour le marathon
> 
> 
> comment vas le baton de bergere





Ca mange quoi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Soirée lecture pour ma part , je pense que je vais me relire le rapport gabriel !



je lui prefere franchement la douane de mer....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La révolution l'estomac vide ne mènera nulle part !



*La révolution *
l'estomac rempli mènera aux toilettes...


----------



## Sloughi (3 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca mange quoi ?


du chorizo et du jambon 

mais surtout pas de pépéroni


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Je ne l'ai pas encore lu Stook mais je me fais du d'ormesson cet été


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La révolution *
> l'estomac rempli mènera aux toilettes...



Hola compadre ! Un cigare et un cognac pour faire passer tout ça ?


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> du chorizo et du jambon
> 
> mais surtout pas de pépéroni





Bon appetit , bien sur


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bien bien bien
> 
> edit : ça fait un p'tit bout de temps que je suis revenue



toutes mes excuses alors...je ne t'avais point vue   
 :love:


----------



## kathy h (3 Juillet 2005)

un petit coucou en passant .. je reviens d'une ballade à cheval et ma jument et moi,  avont été attaquées par des Taons ( je ne sais plus écrire Taon)   
Salles bêtes beurk ouil ouilououil  ça pique


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

bon aller sieste et i come back after


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Coucou Kathy


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> toutes mes excuses alors...je ne t'avais point vue
> :love:



Et même pas entendu ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'ai pas encore lu Stook mais je me fais du d'ormesson cet été



ben ....alors n'oublie pas la douane de mer....vraiment un bon bouquin....
puis casimir mene la grande vie...
ou encore l'autre histoire de la literature francaise (2 tomes...) le meilleur....


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon aller sieste et i come back after




Une sieste a 21h00


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> un petit coucou en passant .. je reviens d'une ballade à cheval et ma jument et moi,  avont été attaquées par des Taons ( je ne sais plus écrire Taon)
> Salles bêtes beurk ouil ouilououil  ça pique



Bonsoir kathy ! :love: :love:


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

salut kathy  
pas trop piquée ?


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben ....alors n'oublie pas la douane de mer....vraiment un bon bouquin....
> puis casimir mene la grande vie...
> ou encore l'autre histoire de la literature francaise (2 tomes...) le meilleur....




Pourquoi ce bouquin en particulier , la douane de mer ? Je veux tout savoir


----------



## kathy h (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> salut kathy
> pas trop piquée ?


`

c'est vrai que : un peu plus un peu moins .. .. ( vu que je l'étais déjà avant )      




			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir kathy ! :love: :love:




Bonsoir ma bergère beeeee bééééé bééééé   :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir ma bergère beeeee bééééé bééééé


Et bah ils t'ont pas arrangé les taons


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ce bouquin en particulier , la douane de mer ? Je veux tout savoir



parce qu'il est particulierement bon....
rien de special...je trouve qu'il a reussi a trouver un bon compromis...
puis, j'aime bien d'ormesson quand il parle d'histoire de la litterature...

enfin...tu verras.


----------



## kathy h (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Et bah ils t'ont pas arrangé les taon



disons que ça n'arrange rien


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> disons que ça n'arrange rien


Je me posais la question sur l'accord de "arrangé"


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> `
> 
> c'est vrai que : un peu plus un peu moins .. .. ( vu que je l'étais déjà avant )



ah mais ça je savais pas...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

bon, sur ce....me cassse, +++


----------



## kathy h (3 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'il est particulierement bon....
> rien de special...je trouve qu'il a reussi a trouver un bon compromis...
> puis, j'aime bien d'ormesson quand il parle d'histoire de la litterature...
> 
> enfin...tu verras.



quand je vous disais que ça devenait intello ici 
  :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'ai pas encore lu Stook mais je me fais du d'ormesson cet été




stook a raison ... douane de mer ... mieuxxxxxx


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, sur ce....me cassse, +++


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'il est particulierement bon....
> rien de special...je trouve qu'il a reussi a trouver un bon compromis...
> puis, j'aime bien d'ormesson quand il parle d'histoire de la litterature...
> 
> enfin...tu verras.




Merci , tu fais quoi comme job , toi ?


----------



## kathy h (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je me posais la question sur l'accord de "arrangé"



J'ai fais une faute de français? 
 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fais une faute de français?
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


Non, moi


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> `
> 
> c'est vrai que : un peu plus un peu moins .. .. ( vu que je l'étais déjà avant )
> 
> ...



C'est pas tout à fait ça mais c'est pas mal !


----------



## kathy h (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Non, moi



non tu as écrit " arrangé" et c'était bon , enfin si mes souvenirs sont bons...

"cela ne t'as pas arrangé " me semblait correcte


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> non tu as écrit " arrangé" et c'était bon , enfin si mes souvenirs sont bons...


Y'a-t-il un prof de français dans la salle?


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fais une faute de français?
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


j'ai faiT!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faiT!!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a-t-il un prof de français dans la salle?


oui ... quelle est la question..??


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> "cela ne t'as pas arrangé " me semblait correcte


Oui, enfin là il faut que tu enlèves le "s" de "t'as"...


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> oui ... quelle est la question..??


Ils ne t'ont pas arrangé, en parlant à Kathy h... :hein: 
Désolé de te faire travailler pendant les vacances  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, enfin là il faut que tu enlèves le "s" de "t'as"...



Et voilà on parle de fautes et elle arrête plus d'en faire ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Et bah ils t'ont pas arrangé les taons


arrangé si c'est un gars la victime ou arrangée si c'est kathy reine de féminité


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> stook a raison ... douane de mer ... mieuxxxxxx





Je vais faire cela alors


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> arrangé si c'est un gars la victime ou arrangée si c'est kathy reine de féminité


 :rateau: Merci pour cette touche de conjugaison


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Ils ne t'ont pas arrangé, en parlant à Kathy h... :hein:
> Désolé de te faire travailler pendant les vacances  :rateau:




purée!! peux même pas faire des fautes tranquillement sur mac g sans qu'on vienne m'embêter avec des histoires d'orthographe!! me fatiguent les gens !!! powaaa :rateau:  :bebe:  :casse:  :rateau:


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a-t-il un prof de français dans la salle?


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: Merci pour cette touche de conjugaison


je vous en mets un doigt ?(voir la cité de la peur... :rateau:    :rose: )


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> purée!! peux même pas faire des fautes tranquillement sur mac g sans qu'on vienne m'embêter avec des histoires d'orthographe!! me fatiguent les gens !!! powaaa :rateau:  :bebe:  :casse:  :rateau:





Tu nous fais la lecon , maître ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> purée!! peux même pas faire des fautes tranquillement sur mac g sans qu'on vienne m'embêter avec des histoires d'orthographe!! me fatiguent les gens !!! powaaa :rateau:  :bebe:  :casse:  :rateau:


C'était pas de la conjugaison?   bon, j'arrete  (vive les vacances!)


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

>


pourquoi qui siffle celui-ci?


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas de la conjugaison?   bon, j'arrete  (vive les vacances!)


pas de la conjugaison mais de la grammaire !!! des histoires d'accord entre sujet objet verbe et gnagnagna


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous fais la lecon , maître ?


appelez moi docteur!! je vais vous faire une ordonnance et une sévère!! :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> appelez moi docteur!! je vais vous faire une ordonnance et une sévère!! :rateau:




En plus d'etre prof tu es docteur ?  :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

en plus , ya des mariages en tous genres sur m6!! oula trop grave!!


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi qui siffle celui-ci?



Pourquoi ? j'ai pas le droit de siffler peut être ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pas de la conjugaison mais de la grammaire !!! des histoires d'accord entre sujet objet verbe et gnagnagna


ça existe toujours la grammaire?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> En plus d'etre prof tu es docteur ?  :mouais:


et ingénieur en mots!!


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir





Coucou , ca faisait longtemps


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


Bonsoir.


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et ingénieur en mots!!





Quel homme


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? j'ai pas le droit de siffler peut être ?


tu as le droit mais que voulais tu dire ??


----------



## kathy h (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà on parle de fautes et elle arrête plus d'en faire ...



Je m'absente 10 minutes et quand je reviens,  tout le monde s'est moqué de mes fautes....     c'est à cause des taons ..... je suis piquée ... 

et bien,  je vais me coucher, de toute manière je n'ai pas dormi la nuit dernière ....

merci les amis, pfffffff


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

Docteur, t'as ouvert le lien de ma signature?


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> ça existe toujours la grammaire?




oui et il y en a une dizaine de théories différentes qui s'opposent dans leur façon d'analyser la langue française


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je m'absente 10 minutes et quand je reviens,  tout le monde s'est moqué de mes fautes....     c'est à cause des taons ..... je suis piquée ...
> 
> et bien,  je vais me coucher, de toute manière je n'ai pas dormi la nuit dernière ....
> 
> merci les amis, pfffffff





Bonne nuit a toi


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je m'absente 10 minutes et quand je reviens,  tout le monde s'est moqué de mes fautes....     c'est à cause des taons ..... je suis piquée ...
> 
> et bien,  je vais me coucher, de toute manière je n'ai pas dormi la nuit dernière ....
> 
> merci les amis, pfffffff



Mais non reviens ... :rose:  :love:  :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> oui et il y en a une dizaine de théories différentes qui s'opposent dans leur façon d'analyser la langue française


Vivement qu'elles déclarent la guerre et qu'on en finisse


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu as le droit mais que voulais tu dire ??



Franchement, rien de special ca m'as pris comme ca   
Pas de sous entendu en tout cas


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

(re) hep les floodeurs ... je viens ici pour me détendre un peu, je viens d'avoir une grosse dispute avec un proche


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



bonsoir corentin!!! 


diablo j'ai pas encore regardé ta signature


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je m'absente 10 minutes et quand je reviens,  tout le monde s'est moqué de mes fautes....     c'est à cause des taons ..... je suis piquée ...
> 
> et bien,  je vais me coucher, de toute manière je n'ai pas dormi la nuit dernière ....
> 
> merci les amis, pfffffff


Mais  tu va louper les 20 000  
Bonne nuit


----------



## kathy h (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> (re) hep les floodeurs ... je viens ici pour me détendre un peu, je viens d'avoir une grosse dispute avec un proche



ça ira mieux demain


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, rien de special ca m'as pris comme ca
> Pas de sous entendu en tout cas



ça m'A!! purée je fais maître capello ce soir!!


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> (re) hep les floodeurs ... je viens ici pour me détendre un peu, je viens d'avoir une grosse dispute avec un proche


écoute Don't Worry be Happy de Bobby McFerrin 

it will soon pass


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> (re) hep les floodeurs ... je viens ici pour me détendre un peu, je viens d'avoir une grosse dispute avec un proche





Raconte a Greg


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> écoute Don't Worry be Happy de Bobby McFerrin
> 
> it will soon pass




Maiwen , tu as bien choisi ton avatar toi


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je m'absente 10 minutes et quand je reviens,  tout le monde s'est moqué de mes fautes....     c'est à cause des taons ..... je suis piquée ...
> 
> et bien,  je vais me coucher, de toute manière je n'ai pas dormi la nuit dernière ....
> 
> merci les amis, pfffffff




kathyyyyyy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on t'aimeuh!!!


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ça m'A!! purée je fais maître capello ce soir!!



Navré cher maitre   ce n'est pas dans mes habitudes


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Navré cher maitre   ce n'est pas dans mes habitudes


maître


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça ira mieux demain



Oui les résultats du bac demain, comme je suis sur de l'avoir ça me rend limite heureux   
Et je me rend compte aussi que la vie est tellement courte et qu'elle ne vaut pas la peine d'être gâchée par des disputes  :sick: ...


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Oui les résultats du bac demain, comme je suis sur de l'avoir ça me rend limite heureux
> Et je me rend compte aussi que la vie est tellement courte et qu'elle ne vaut pas la peine d'être gâchée par des disputes  :sick: ...


ah oui c'est vrai c'est toi  j'avais oublié
un  littéraire  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Oui les résultats du bac demain, comme je suis sur de l'avoir ça me rend limite heureux
> Et je me rend compte aussi que la vie est tellement courte et qu'elle ne vaut pas la peine d'être gâchée par des disputes  :sick: ...





T'inquetes , la vie est belle


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

Je viens d'achever un moustique  :love:


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'achever un moustique  :love:


j'avais lu "acheter" ... je me suis dit  

edit : assassin !!!!!!!!!


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'achever un moustique  :love:


Décidément la vie est belle...


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> maître



Reference a Maitre capello   
 :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'achever un moustique  :love:





Ah ca fait du bien


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> maître


j'avais dit "docteur'!! bon sang ... l'avocate c'est kathy!oh lolo quel bazar ce flood!! :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

Les moustiques tout ce que ça mérite c'est une GROSSE fessée !!!

PS : Merci Maiwen et Gregg pour vos posts   :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'avais lu "acheter" ... je me suis dit
> 
> edit : assassin !!!!!!!!!


J'ai juste abregé ses souffrances, il s'est cramé à la lampe   Promis, la prochaine fois je file chez un véterinaire!


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Les moustiques tout ce que ça mérite c'est une GROSSE fessée !!!
> 
> PS : Merci Maiwen et Gregg pour vos posts   :love:





De rien , dude


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'achever un moustique  :love:


tu as verifié auprès des instances autorisées si la chasse était ouverte!!!???


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai juste abregé ses souffrances, il s'est cramé à la lampe   Promis, la prochaine fois je file chez un véterinaire!




Et il faut lui donner des ptits biscuits pour le trajet chez toi - vétérinaire


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

les moustiques trop petits il faut les relâcher ... y a des normes ... naméo !


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> il s'est cramé à la lampe


À moins que ce ne soit moi qui l'ai cramé avec la lampe... je ne me souviens pas


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et il faut lui donner des ptits biscuits pour le trajet chez toi - vétérinaire



Des biscuits empoisonnés hi hi!!!  :hosto:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Des biscuits empoisonnés hi hi!!!  :hosto:





Roooh mais vous etes pas assez méchant  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai juste abregé ses souffrances, il s'est cramé à la lampe   Promis, la prochaine fois je file chez un véterinaire!


et les premiers secours aux blessés !!???


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu as verifié auprès des instances autorisées si la chasse était ouverte!!!???


Je risque gros?   
Attend je vais cacher le cadavre au fond du lecteur CD


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Roooh mais vous etes pas assez méchant  :love:



Vicieux, c'est un autre état d'esprit dérivé de la méchanceté et beaucoup plus croustillant...


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je risque gros?
> Attend je vais cacher le cadavre au fond du lecteur CD


Et efface tes empreintes du lieu du crime...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Vicieux, c'est un autre état d'esprit dérivé de la méchanceté et beaucoup plus croustillant...




Même pas vrai !


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je risque gros?
> Attend je vais cacher le cadavre au fond du lecteur CD



Bonjour les odeurs !!


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Et efface tes empreintes du lieu du crime...





Puis éliminer les témoins , c mieux ainsi


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Même pas vrai !



na!    :love:


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Puis éliminer les témoins , c mieux ainsi


Pétard !  on est mal!!!


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les odeurs !!




Un habitué ?  :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Puis éliminer les témoins , c mieux ainsi


éliminez tout mac g alors!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Puis éliminer les témoins , c mieux ainsi


J'vais pouvoir tuer plein d'autres moustiques alors


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Pétard !  on est mal!!!




Tu as participer au canarge !!!  :love:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

j'arrive pas a dormir je vais être obligé de resté debout


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as participer au canarge !!!  :love:


C'est ta faute toi et tes biscuits empoisonés!


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> J'vais pouvoir tuer plein d'autres moustiques alors




Dans ce cas expérimente les techniques de tuage de moustiques


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as participer au canarge !!!  :love:


Je prends mon billet demain pour l'Amérique du sud... j'ai plus le choix!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as participer au canarge !!!  :love:


participé!


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

Content que je fasse du Droit l'année prochaine, je serais alors capable d'aider le tueur de moustique dans un procès sauvage dressé par le comité des moustiques de france...
  :mouais:


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive pas a dormir je vais être obligé de resté debout


Les moustiques te gènent? :love:


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive pas a dormir je vais être obligé de resté debout


Oh ben on t'autorise à t'asseoir va...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ta faute toi et tes biscuits empoisonés!




C toi qui a commis le premier délit


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> participé!


Oui bah avec gregg t'as pas fini


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

quelle carnage ? il est ou le bordel. ils sont ou les temoin a faire disparaitre?


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je prends mon billet demain pour l'Amérique du sud... j'ai plus le choix!!




Tu me rejoins en Argentine ?  :rose:


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu me rejoins en Argentine ?  :rose:


Chais pas... ils ont des fajitas là-bas?


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Oui bah avec gregg t'as pas fini





Je me suis couché tard hier soir


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Chais pas... ils ont des fajitas là-bas?


ils ont surtout des gros moustiques


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Chais pas... ils ont des fajitas là-bas?




Non mais bien d'autres choses  . Pourquoi on se rejoint où sinon ?


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

Il faut appeler Leon pour le nettoyage


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ils ont surtout des gros moustiques



des monstres


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ils ont surtout des gros moustiques


bah et pi il semble que le chili est mieux organisé que l'argentine... alors à tout prendre .. allez vous planquer au chili :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ils ont surtout des gros moustiques


9a se mange avec du guacamole?


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oh ben on t'autorise à t'asseoir va...




Tu es bien bonne ce soir


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ils ont surtout des gros moustiques


en fait sa s'approche plus du dinosaure que du moustique.


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> des monstres


faut un lance- flammes !! les attaquer au napalm!!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> quelle carnage ? il est ou le bordel. ils sont ou les temoin a faire disparaitre?


Après avoir touché une lampe brulante, un moustique fait une chute de 86 cm. Une mini-enceinte passait par là... (_diablo et les moustiques_, 2005, disponible à la flac®)


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non mais bien d'autres choses  . Pourquoi on se rejoint où sinon ?


Ben le Mexique me convient mieux...


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> faut un lance- flammes !! les attaquer au napalm!!!


ou alors une sainte grenade


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu es bien bonne ce soir


Trop?


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Trop?


ouais ... trop bonne !! ... désolée :rose:


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

Il existe une spécialité culinaire là bas qui s'appelle le "mousticabùnbon" : ça consiste à manger des membres de moustiques géants caramélisés et pimentés avec du tabasco.
Miam!


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Il faut appeler Leon pour le nettoyage


reviens léon!!! les moustiques vont finir en raviolis


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ... trop bonne !! ... désolée :rose:


Bah je te pardonne... la perche était belle...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ben le Mexique me convient mieux...





Ca me va mais je t'emmenerai a Buenos Aires et t'apprendre a danser le tango  :love:


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

Vous allez voir que le 20000 eme post sera a la 1000eme pages si ca continue...et la ce sera tres fort


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'achever un moustique  :love:



C'était pas trop dur?


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Il existe une spécialité culinaire là bas qui s'appelle le "mousticabùnbon" : ça consiste à manger des membres de moustiques géants caramélisés et pimentés avec du tabasco.
> Miam!


Alors je renouvelle ma question : avec du guacamole, ça se mange?


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Il existe une spécialité culinaire là bas qui s'appelle le "mousticabùnbon" : ça consiste à manger des membres de moustiques géants caramélisés et pimentés avec du tabasco.
> Miam!


ah oui c'est pas mal !je connais pareil avec les sauterelles!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

Le cadavre a disparut! :affraid:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Trop?




Je demande qu'a gouter


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca me va mais je t'emmenerai a Buenos Aires et t'apprendre a danser le tango  :love:


Aïe... c'est pas gagné... je ne sais pas danser... aucun sens du rythme... un éléphant a plus de grâce que moi... :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez voir que le 20000 eme post sera a la 1000eme pages si ca continue...et la ce sera tres fort


ya des chances que ça arrive en bas de la 1000ème page!! allez floodons!!!


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Alors je renouvelle ma question : avec du guacamole, ça se mange?



Oh que ouiii, c'est encore plus succulent!!!      :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Le cadavre a disparut! :affraid:




Plus de preuves , plus de condamnation . On est sauvés !!!!!!  :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

Je rigolais, il est juste allé se cacher sous l'armoir de la chambe à côté...


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

il est ou le mort ? (pas dans cul svp)


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

équipe de flood!!! à l'attaque!!!


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Aïe... c'est pas gagné... je ne sais pas danser... aucun sens du rythme... un éléphant a plus de grâce que moi... :mouais:




Je t'apprendrai


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il est ou le mort ? (pas dans cul svp)


bah ... c'est un petit cadavre ... un moustique ça va ... tu vas pas en faire un ... cake ...


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je demande qu'a gouter


Ohoh... va vite te cacher!! c'est pour ta protection que je dis ça... ma moitié arrive... vite vite!! dans le placard!


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ya des chances que ça arrive en bas de la 1000ème page!! allez floodons!!!


En bas de la 999e, tu veux dire?


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Le cadavre a disparut! :affraid:


a disparU!


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ohoh... va vite te cacher!! c'est pour ta protection que je dis ça... ma moitié arrive... vite vite!! dans le placard!


et moi je peux rester ?


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah ... c'est un petit cadavre ... un moustique ça va ... tu vas pas en faire un ... cake ...


un cake au moustique :mouais: sa peut etre pas mal.


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Plus de preuves , plus de condamnation . On est sauvés !!!!!!  :love:


Alors on ne va plus en Argentine...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il est ou le mort ? (pas dans cul svp)





Tu n'arretes pas de parler de rondelle en ce moment , ce sujet te turlippine ?  :mouais:


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il est ou le mort ? (pas dans cul svp)


Bah...sous l'armoir de la chambre à côté!Tu suis vraiment pas!


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

Elle a réussi à s'echapper, elle n'est pas morte!!!!!!  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un cake au moustique :mouais: sa peut etre pas mal.


je suis végétarienne


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> En bas de la 999e, tu veux dire?


heuuu je pense plutôt de la 1000è ... mais bon je vous laisse les maths! :rateau:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et moi je peux rester ?


non vient dans le placard d'acoté je te laisse un place


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Alors on ne va plus en Argentine...




mais le cadavre a disparu nuance notre voyage est encore présent


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et moi je peux rester ?


Sors par derrière, j'arrive!


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Elle a réussi à s'echapper, elle n'est pas morte!!!!!!  :affraid:  :affraid:


Comment tu sais que c'est une fille?


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis végétarienne


pour de vrai?


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

en bas de la 999è on aura le 19980èpost(encore 12!)


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu sais que c'est une fille?





Les ravages du célibat , on voit des femmes partout


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> en bas de la 999è on aura le 19980èpost(encore 12!)


s'est mathématique


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

oui, c'est vrai :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> en bas de la 999è on aura le 19980èpost(encore 12!)



C'est pour bientôt alors ...


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pour de vrai?


oui pour de vrai ... à peu de choses près ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

courage !! on va y arriver avant 23H


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour bientôt alors ...





Ca sera une fille ou un garcon ?  :rateau:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour bientôt alors ...


il se tape une course de fou pour le 2000 et tu vas voir sa vas etre un mec de passage qui vas le chopé


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

Floodons donc!


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

Bon, je vous aide


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est vrai :rose:



Faut pas rougir !


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Floodons bien !


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

flooooooooooood 1000ème page!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




victoireeeee!! allez le 20000èpost!!


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

floodez

edit : "manqué ... manqué d'un p'ti poil" 

clap clap jojo


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

Assé joué


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

Courage la ligne d'arrivée est proche..


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

voilà !!!


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

floooo


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Je vous aimesssssssssssssss


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui pour de vrai ... à peu de choses près ...



je l ai ete pendant quelle que année mais je n est pas tenu le coup apres nivaux santé alors je me suis remis a la viande.


s'est pour les annimaux ou le dégoux de la viande .


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu sais que c'est une fille?



J'ai mes sources


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

flooodez flooodez!!


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

allezzzzz


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

C'est beau ! :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mes sources





Pour un futur avocat , c normal


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

YOUUUUUUPPPPPIIIIIIIIIII FLOOODII FLOOODDDAAAA, JE VOUS AIME TOUS LES FLOODEURS!!!! :love:


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

encore


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

flooooood flooooooooood floooooooood :rateau:


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

Yeahhhhhhh


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

sa vien


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Alors?


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

pas important le 20000000 eme


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

Yeeehaaaaa


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

on y est ? ....ben oui, on y est


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

Arf!!!    :rateau:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

floooooodddd
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bravo diablooo


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

et voila...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Même dépassé ;-)


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Flooooooood :d


Trop fort !    :love:


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

222Diablo222!!! 20000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:

grrr : "Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes."


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort !    :love:





Alors heureuse ?  :love:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Flooooooood :d


 s'est comme l'an 2000 on attend on attend et un coup passé tout le monde s'en fou


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Quelle soirée!!!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

bon bin ... c'est fini....


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Alors heureuse ?  :love:


Heureuse d'avoir participer à cet événement...


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

on peut peut-être recommencer à parler de cadavres ... au moins ça sera un brin intéressant ...


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

I-nou-bli-able !!! :d


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

même sur le tour de france on voit pas des sprimte comme ça j en ai eu chaud rien qua vous regardez


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Juillet 2005)

vivement le 30000è!!!


----------



## Universe player (3 Juillet 2005)

Bon sur ce, je vous laisse les floodeurs
Passez une bonne soirée et à demain


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on peut peut-être recommencer à parler de cadavres ... au moins ça sera un brin intéressant ...


ou alors on peut parler de placard...


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on peut peut-être recommencer à parler de cadavres ... au moins ça sera un brin intéressant ...


 
Exactement!


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

En l'honneur du moustique!






Sur ce, bonne nuit floodeurs et floodeuses


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Heureuse d'avoir participer à cet événement...




Un rien te procure du plaisir ....


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on peut peut-être recommencer à parler de cadavres ... au moins ça sera un brin intéressant ...




oui merde les cadavres des moustiques dinosaure de nouvelle caledonie du sud est


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bon sur ce, je vous laisse les floodeurs
> Passez une bonne soirée et à demain


 Universe


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Sur ce je rends les armes et vais me plonger dans mon livre  . Bonne nuit a toutes et tous


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Universe


pareil


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> En l'honneur du moustique!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao !


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> En l'honneur du moustique!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on peut peut-être recommencer à parler de cadavres ... au moins ça sera un brin intéressant ...


Je branche la prise anti-moustiques, j'te raconte tout demain


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> En l'honneur du moustique!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bonne nuit


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je branche la prise anti-moustiques, j'te raconte tout demain


tueur en série en plus


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce je rends les armes et vais me plonger dans mon livre  . Bonne nuit a toutes et tous


Ciao!


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

Allez, je vous offre à tous l'encyclopédie du flood !!  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je branche la prise anti-moustiques, j'te raconte tout demain





Tu devrais tenir un blog ," ma lutte contre les moustiques "


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ciao!


toujours pareil


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ciao!





N'ai je pas un tendre baiser ?    :love:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je vous offre à tous l'encyclopédie du flood !!  :love:


non il me la faut la bible du floodeur  le st grale en 6 cd


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non il me la faut la bible du floodeur  le st grale en 6 cd



Pas de service après vente


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> N'ai je pas un tendre baiser ?    :love:


Je prends des risques... un bisous mais sur la joue... :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non il me la faut la bible du floodeur  le st grale en 6 cd





On a la trouve où ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> N'ai je pas un tendre baiser ?    :love:



Tiens :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je prends des risques... un bisous mais sur la joue... :love:





On commence toujours par là ....   . Petit bisous a toi  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens :love:





J'aime pas les jupons


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

De retour du Tibet  

         Bonsoir!


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

Bon moi aussi je vais dormir :rateau: j'ai passé un bon moment sur le bar des floodeurs    :love: bonne nuit tout le monde!!! VIVE LE FLOOD! et à demain    :sleep:


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi aussi je vais dormir :rateau: j'ai passé un bon moment sur le bar des floodeurs    :love: bonne nuit tout le monde!!! VIVE LE FLOOD! et à demain    :sleep:


Salut!


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi aussi je vais dormir :rateau: j'ai passé un bon moment sur le bar des floodeurs    :love: bonne nuit tout le monde!!! VIVE LE FLOOD! et à demain    :sleep:





Tout va mieux , tu vois  . Bonne nuit a toi


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les jupons



Pourtant les miens sont recherchés en ces lieux


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> De retour du Tibet
> 
> Bonsoir!
> 
> ...




C'était bon ?


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tout va mieux , tu vois  . Bonne nuit a toi



merci encore!!


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> De retour du Tibet
> 
> Bonsoir!
> 
> ...



T'as encore un peu de neige sur l'épaule là !


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant les miens sont recherchés en ces lieux





C'est si recherchés que ca ?  :mouais:


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'était bon ?


 Le nirvana !  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> merci encore!!





De rien , si tu pouvai me bouler


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'est si recherchés que ca ?  :mouais:



Apparemment oui ...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Le nirvana !
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




J'aime bien tes allusions , toi


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> De rien , si tu pouvai me bouler



Déja fait!   
"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Gregg."


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment oui ...





Une liste de gens qui te recherche ?


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonne soirée à tous ! A demain !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien tes allusions , toi



C'est pas des allusions...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Déja fait!
> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Gregg."





Merciiiiiiiiii , que je suis gourmand  :love:


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée à tous ! A demain !



 bye!


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Une liste de gens qui te recherche ?



Oui !


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui !





Au rapport mousaillon Stargazer


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée à tous ! A demain !



Bonne nuit !


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonne et douce nuit a toi iNano


----------



## Taho! (3 Juillet 2005)

Et ça flood, et ça flood ! 

bonne soirée à tous, je repasse demain matin pour les croissants ! :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Je pense que je vais aller me coucher mais je suis pas sur


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que je vais aller me coucher mais je suis pas sur


  :sleep: C'est vrais qu'on s'endort... :sleep: 


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

C'est pas festif ici a partir de 23h00 . Ah ses jeunes


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Oui c'est vrai que vous mettez pas l'ambiance là !


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Je vais me couche !!! Avec 1600 Post ca se fête non ?  des boulages ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me couche !!! Avec 1600 Post ca se fête non ?  des boulages ?



Et non la machine veut pas !


----------



## Sloughi (3 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit a tous (tes)                             
a demain


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et non la machine veut pas !



Et puis surtout ça mérite pas !


----------



## chupastar (4 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde!


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit!!!!


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et non la machine veut pas !


et en plus on reclame pas


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

ils ont tellement flooder cette aprèm que là y a plus un chat!


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

pour toi human


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ils ont tellement flooder cette aprèm que là y a plus un chat!



J'arrive, je vais vous ambiancer, mais donner moi le temps de me chauffer



          :rateau:  :hein:  :rose:     :mouais:  :love:    :sleep:     et on met tout le paquet


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pour toi human



 Je ne bois pas d'alcool, mais j'apprécie l'intention!... 
 Donc, à la tienne!...


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive, je vais vous ambiancer, mais donner moi le temps de me chauffer
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:  :hein:  :rose:     :mouais:  :love:    :sleep:     et on met tout le paquet



quand tu veut mon copain je suis pas fatigue mais alors pas du tout


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne bois pas d'alcool, mais j'apprécie l'intention!...
> Donc, à la tienne!...


ho la vache toi aussi t'es au sans alcool on vas etre deux alors


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive, je vais vous ambiancer, mais donner moi le temps de me chauffer
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:  :hein:  :rose:     :mouais:  :love:    :sleep:     et on met tout le paquet



 Pour l'ambiance, tu as déjà l'air très bien parti, Juju!...


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'ambiance, tu as déjà l'air très bien parti, Juju!...


dj fait pété la disco on sort les boulles a facettes


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)

ya ma preparation ,d'abord gin coca ,petit biscuit ,et une petie cigarette.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

FLOOOD!!!...


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ya ma preparation ,d'abord gin coca ,petit biscuit ,et une petie cigarette.


biscuit et clope sa passe (des petit lu)


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> FLOOOD!!!...


comment ta fait pour que sa bouge comme ça?

60 seconde


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> dj fait pété la disco on sort les boulles a facettes



 Je vous ai boulés verts l'un et l'autre trop récemment, et je ne peux pas recommencer tout de suite... :rateau: Désolé...


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je vous ai boulés verts l'un et l'autre trop récemment, et je ne peux pas recommencer tout de suite... :rateau: Désolé...


la même pour toi sa remonte a hier donc je peut pas mais j ai eu juju


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Le bar des floodeurs	03/07/2005 02h04	Human-Fly	Alors à ta santé!...  Et merci!... 


sa remonte a y a pas tres longtemps s'est sur


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comment ta fait pour que sa bouge comme ça?
> 
> 60 seconde


pas trop disco tango et tcha tcha.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comment ta fait pour que sa bouge comme ça?
> 
> 60 seconde



 Je me suis servi sur ce site, et plus particulièrement sur cette page.

 Et je crois que j'ai reproduit l'image pour en faire 10 exemplaires!...


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> pas trop disco tango et tcha tcha.


sa marche aussi de toute facon on peut mettre des boulles partout


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis servi sur ce site, et plus particulièrement sur cette page.
> 
> Et je crois que j'ai reproduit l'image pour en faire 10 exemplaires!...


je garde


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> pas trop disco tango et tcha tcha.




 Toys et moi parlions de la boule à facette pour donner des points "discos". Donc, des points de réputation. 
En ce qui me concerne, je ne peux vous bouler ni l'un ni l'autre, parce que j'ai boulé Toys la nuit dernière, et toi cette nuit! 
 Mais à part ça, d'accord pour le tango, le tcha tcha tcha, ou tout ce que vous voulez!...


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Toys et moi parlions de la boule à facette pour donner des points "discos". Donc, des points de réputation.
> En ce qui me concerne, je ne peux vous bouler ni l'un ni l'autre, parce que j'ai boulé Toys la nuit dernière, et toi cette nuit!
> Mais à part ça, d'accord pour le tango, le tcha tcha tcha, ou tout ce que vous voulez!...



ho la vache ils ont laché les smartises vite faut appeler la police


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)

j'ai du mal avous faire bouger , je ,connait mon boulot d'ambianceur , il faut bouger toutes les boules                       :rose:  :rose:       :


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)

/U/jsmiley-020-1.gif


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

j ai recup un t-shirt qui resemble a ta signature.

dessu y a marqué danse et ta geule  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du mal avous faire bouger , je ,connait mon boulot d'ambianceur , il faut bouger toutes les boules                       :rose:  :rose:       :



 Tu trouveras de nombreux smileys *ici*, Juju, si tu veux.


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouveras de nombreux smileys *ici*, Juju, si tu veux.



heu en fait j ai un poil l'impression que sa fait rammé le tradada j'efface les mien qui ne sont pas utile


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouveras de nombreux smileys *ici*, Juju, si tu veux.


super tu a tout compris merci y a pas des cotillons


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

>



 Je commence par éditer...


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> Je crois que cela doit être un chemin sur ton Mac, à partir de ta petite maison vers un dossier où tu ranges peut-être une banque de données d'images...
> Je crois que ton nom et ton prénom sont apparus...
> Si tu veux rester anonyme, il te faut éditer ton post et tout effacer, pour écrire autre chose à la place...


corrige le tien aussi si non sa sert a rien.



tien y a de l'orage par chez moi si sa continue vas faloir tout déconecté.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

Si tu veux, tu peux éditer ce post, et j'éditerai aussi le post dans lequel je t'ai cité. Ainsi, tu resteras anonyme.


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, tu peux éditer ce post, et j'éditerai aussi le post dans lequel je t'ai cité. Ainsi, tu resteras anonyme.


en même temps on feras pas grand chose avec se chemain


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> corrige le tien aussi si non sa sert a rien.
> 
> 
> 
> tien y a de l'orage par chez moi si sa continue vas faloir tout déconecté.



 Tu as raison. 
 Je commence par éditer le mien.


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, tu peux éditer ce post, et j'éditerai aussi le post dans lequel je t'ai cité. Ainsi, tu resteras anonyme.


 fait, le mais il ya pas de secret, entre nous


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


s'est drole on a l'impression que ton ange regarde le smil se tapé la tête


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> fait, le mais il ya pas de secret, entre nous



 Je pense que tu as bien fait. 
 Il n'y a peut-être pas de secrets entre nous trois, mais nous ne sommes pas les seuls à accéder à ces pages. 
 J'ai aussi édité, de mon côté.


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que tu as bien fait.
> Il n'y a peut-être pas de secrets entre nous trois, mais nous ne sommes pas les seuls à accéder à ces pages.
> J'ai aussi édité, de mon côté.


vous allez pas vous battre quand même 



ho la vache s'est de pire en pire l'orage


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)

c'est pas le momenthttp://clicksmilies.com/s0105/schlafen/sleeping-smilies.html merci pour lel iien


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)

par ou je les fait rentrer les smiley?


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que tu as bien fait.
> Il n'y a peut-être pas de secrets entre nous trois, mais nous ne sommes pas les seuls à accéder à ces pages.
> J'ai aussi édité, de mon côté.




entre nous quatre!! j'étais là!! mais bon c'est vrai que moi sur mon nuage ... je veux de mal à personne!!


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

bon pour moi sa vas etre la derniere clope 100 poste par jour ca suffit


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> entre nous quatre!! j'étais là!! mais bon c'est vrai que moi sur mon nuage ... je veux de mal à personne!!


comment ca vas mon grand ?

les petits anges se porte bien?

si tu peut dire a ton patron de limité l'orage dans le coin de nantes sa peut être cool


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> entre nous quatre!! j'étais là!! mais bon c'est vrai que moi sur mon nuage ... je veux de mal à personne!!



 Désolé ; je t'ai vu juste après avoir posté... :sick:
 Mais tout s'est arrangé. 
 De ton nuage, je sais que tu veilles sur nous...


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)

vous avez reçu mes bonbons a la menthe (jai oublié personne)


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> vous avez reçu mes bonbons a la menthe (jai oublié personne)


vi sa fait 674


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> vous avez reçu mes bonbons a la menthe (jai oublié personne)



 Merci pour tes bonbons à la menthe!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

bon je te commande une petite prière pour toi ami toys!!


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vi sa fait 674



674!! tu dois être un saint


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon pour moi sa vas etre la derniere clope 100 poste par jour ca suffit


 tu as fait cent posts aujourd'hui??


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bon je te commande une petite prière pour toi ami toys!!



 C'est orageux aussi au-dessus de ma tête... :affraid:
 Je suis athée, et ne crois donc pas aux prières. 
Mais le fait que tu t'en charges personnellement m'inciterait tout de même à avoir plus que d'habitude confiance en le procédé!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vi sa fait 674


606 pour moi :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> 606 pour moi :love:



 Et 809 bonbons à la menthe pour moi, exactement!...  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est orageux aussi au-dessus de ma tête... :affraid:
> Je suis athée, et ne crois donc pas aux prières.
> Mais le fait que tu t'en charges personnellement m'inciterait tout de même à avoir plus que d'habitude confiance en le procédé!...


 quelle région?


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> 606 pour moi :love:


moi je débute,vous l'aviez bien compris,c'est divise par 10

pour voir si ça marche, a titre experimental, comment on incére les smiley


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> quelle région?



 En île de France.
 Ceci dit, lundi en matinée, le temps ne devrait plus être que pluvieux, et non plus orageux. 
 Les prières ont-elles besoin d'une grande précision géographique?


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> moi je débute,vous l'aviez bien compris,c'est divise par 10



 C'est déjà très bien.


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> En île de France.
> Ceci dit, lundi en matinée, le temps ne devrait plus être que pluvieux, et non plus orageux.
> Les prières ont-elles besoin d'une grande précision géographique?



il ya des pensées qui ont besoin de se rassembler en des lieux précis ... la foi ne nait pas des miracles .. ce sont les miracles qui naissent de la foi


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)

Pour voir si ça marche, à titre expérimental, comment on incére les simley, que tu ma gentiment envoyer


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> il ya des pensées qui ont besoin de se rassembler en des lieux précis ... la foi ne nait pas des miracles .. ce sont les miracles qui naissent de la foi



  Les secrets de la foi semblent t'être plus accessibles qu'à moi...


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)

http://clicksmilies.com/s0105/musik/music-smiley-004.gif( essai)


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Les secrets de la foi semblent t'être plus accessibles qu'à moi...


il n'y a pas de secrets .. juste une errance et un abandon .. 

je ne suis pas grenouille de benitier .. c'est un chemin evident qui s'ouvre en moi .. mais je n'en dis rien ..   c'est au delà de moi ..  :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> http://clicksmilies.com/s0105/musik/music-smiley-004.gif( essai)


il faut que tu ajoutes des bornes image de chaque coté ...


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Pour voir si ça marche, à titre expérimental, comment on incére les simley, que tu ma gentiment envoyer



 Tu vas sur la page web où se trouve l'image.
 Puis tu fais un Contrôle Clic sur l'image, puis tu sélectionnes "copier l'adresse de l'image".
Ensuite, dans la fenêtre de ton post sur Mac Génération, tu cliques au-dessus de la fenêtre texte pour "insérer une image", tu effaces le "http://" qui s'y trouve par défaut, et tu entres l'adresse de ton image avec un Pomme V. 

Et tu valides en cliquant sur "OK".

 Et voilà!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas sur la page web où se trouve l'image.
> Puis tu fais un Contrôle Clic sur l'image, puis tu sélectionnes "copier l'adresse de l'image".
> Ensuite, dans la fenêtre de ton post sur Mac Génération, tu cliques au-dessus de la fenêtre texte pour "insérer une image", tu effaces le "http://" qui s'y trouve par défaut, et tu entres l'adresse de ton image avec un Pomme V.
> 
> ...


oula je fais pas tout ça!! :rateau:


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)

clicksmilies.com/s0105/schlafen/sleeping-smiley-013.gif


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

Toys,
 J'ai édité mes messages chargés en smilies. Pour l'un, j'ai divisé par dix le nombre des images. Pour l'autre, j'ai divisé par vingt. 
 Mais le post dans lequel tu me cites est intact, lui... :rateau:


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

>


  héhéhéhé

 j'ai ajouté [/IMG] juste après  .gif et


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> oula je fais pas tout ça!! :rateau:



 Comment fais-tu, toi?


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> oula je fais pas tout ça!! :rateau:


mais ça marche


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

Toys est parti.
 Sa citation de mon mur de smilies va entrer dans la postérité malgré moi. 
 Sauf si un webmonster décide de débroussailler tout ça.


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Comment fais-tu, toi?


je clique dessus ... son code s'affiche sur la petite fenetre du site .. juste en dessous des smileys je clique , je le maintiens et hop je le transporte vers mon post de mac g :rateau:   je suis très premier degré pour ces trucs là


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> mais ça marche


ajoute   http://      juste avant      clicksmilies de façon à obtenir  http://clicksmilies.com....


 :up: tu es en bonne voie!!


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)

ami, le marchand de sable passe tardivement, mais il passe, à demain, pour la suite si bien sûr je ne dérange pas .bonne continuation


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

à demain ami juju!!! pas de petit smiley avant de partir?


----------



## juju palavas (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> à demain ami juju!!! pas de petit smiley avant de partir?


À demain j'ai tête pleine ya même de la fumée qui en sort


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

douce nuit fil à flood .. que les moments partagés ici soient synonymes d'amitié


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit à tout le monde!...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

ben alors on dort encore?????  

opppppp , on se leve et on me fait un resumé du w.e. !! :bebe:  :bebe: 


au fait , il en sont où nos demanageurs?   
et le photos de new interieur?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

C'est orageux en ce moment... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est orageux en ce moment... :mouais:



Heureusement que t'es plus SDF !


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

salut les cailleras!


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

Ben alors, y s'est passé quoi ce week end  
J'ai aps envie de lire 50 pages de flood pour retrouver les infos 

Siouplait, soyez sympa


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, y s'est passé quoi ce week end
> J'ai aps envie de lire 50 pages de flood pour retrouver les infos
> 
> Siouplait, soyez sympa   [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, y s'est passé quoi ce week end
> J'ai aps envie de lire 50 pages de flood pour retrouver les infos
> 
> Siouplait, soyez sympa



Si tu imagines que cinquante pages de ce thread suffisent pour passer UNE info, c'est que t'as rien compris !


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu imagines que cinquante pages de ce thread suffisent pour passer UNE info, c'est que t'as rien compris !


 
C'est sur, 
mais de temps en temps, une info arrive à pointer au milieu du néant


----------



## Taho! (4 Juillet 2005)

Une info super importante : j'ai déménagé !


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

Ca, j'ai vu, tu as un beau tradada à ta gloire


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Une info super importante : j'ai déménagé !


 Dis ? T'as tenu un registre pour savoir ce qu'il y avait dans tes cartons numérotés de 1 à 50 ???


----------



## Taho! (4 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Dis ? T'as tenu un registre pour savoir ce qu'il y avait dans tes cartons numérotés de 1 à 50 ???


J'avais marqué sur chaque carton... j'ai hésite à faire une base de données


----------



## Taho! (4 Juillet 2005)

Administrateur a dit:
			
		

> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.



Avant, c'était pas 30 ?


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'avais marqué sur chaque carton... j'ai hésite à faire une base de données


 Te reste plus qu'à tout déballer, après avoir remonté les meubles ! 
(j'imagine que toutes les pièces, vis et p'tits bidules sont bien rangés aussi, parce que là ça peut s'avérer marrant... Enfin après coup... quelques mois plus tard... )


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

Programme des jours à venir suite à mon déménagement:

- virer les portes moches
- refaire le parquet
- refaire les peintures
- monter les cartons et le peu de meubles qu'il me reste
- commander un canapé et des chaises
- dormir un peu... :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

le cas'chiotte commence tot le matin  :mouais:


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> salut les cailleras!


Désolé Derennes, j't'ai piqué ton 20 000è post


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le cas'chiotte commence tot le matin  :mouais:


ça fait quoi ça? -0 ?  

Edit: Ho! Derennes est à 1 !


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Une info super importante : j'ai déménagé !



Moi, certains prétendent que je déménage en permanence, et je n'en fais pas toute une histoire !   

PS. Bon courage, et choisis bien tes godasses pour ranger : les ongles des orteils, ça craint, parole d'expérience récente, même sans déménagement.


----------



## Taho! (4 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Te reste plus qu'à tout déballer, après avoir remonté les meubles !
> (j'imagine que toutes les pièces, vis et p'tits bidules sont bien rangés aussi, parce que là ça peut s'avérer marrant... Enfin après coup... quelques mois plus tard... )


Pour le moment, j'ai réussi à tout remonter... 
la vaisselle est déballée, les vêtements c'est pour ce soir !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

je reviens un peu plus tard, je vais decharger 450 photos  
prise ce w.e. en italie et en traversée suisse      


je demande pas beaucoup, juste au moin une 20enine de bonnes


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le cas'chiotte commence tot le matin  :mouais:



T'inquiète, c'est juste un reflux gastrique...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2005)

Ce qui est bien avec les APN, c'est qu'on a pas regret à gâcher


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> ça fait quoi ça? -0 ?
> 
> Edit: Ho! Derennes est à 1 !



Non, plus maintenant, çà a dû descendre encore


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment, j'ai réussi à tout remonter...
> la vaisselle est déballée, les vêtements c'est pour ce soir !



Vouaaaa !!! T'es super effectif toi !


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, plus maintenant, çà a dû descendre encore



Ouais, beaucoup, même...


----------



## Taho! (4 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vouaaaa !!! T'es super effectif toi !


C'est surtout que je pars en vacances à la fin de la semaine, juste après l'ÆS... et comme je reviens 15 jours plus tard, faut pas que ce soit trop le bordel !


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, beaucoup, même...



Ah, toi aussi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah, toi aussi ?




C'est ce que la charte du petit carré rouge dans la signature exige. Dès que tu peux, hop! Un petit coup!


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

Comprends pas moi, il m'a boulé vert...


----------



## Xman (4 Juillet 2005)

Tchô,  membres du carré rouge


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Comprends pas moi, il m'a boulé vert...



Encadre le, c'est exceptionnel.....     


Il doit chercher des alliés. :mouais:


----------



## Xman (4 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Comprends pas moi, il m'a boulé vert...



Moi Gris...:mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Encadre le, c'est exceptionnel.....
> 
> 
> Il doit chercher des alliés. :mouais:


 
Tant qu'il ne m'agresse pas, je ne l'agresse pas, c'est tout 
S'il veut me bouler vert, il a le droit, mais ca fait pas beaucoup progresser mon statut c'est tout (avec tout ce que vous enlevez comme points, c'est normal)...
Mais je crois que je vais le garder quand meme :king:


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Comprends pas moi, il m'a boulé vert...


 Il a dû se tromper et oublier de cocher la bonne case !!!


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

on m'boule rouge , j'boule rouge.
normal normaux
hibou chou caillou pou...


----------



## Taho! (4 Juillet 2005)

Au secours ! 

on va pas recommencer sur ce terrain, on va encore se prendre une brasse par Amok

Flodons, certes, mais floodons bien !

qu'avez-vous fait ce week-end ?


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé Derennes, j't'ai piqué ton 20 000è post



spa grave.j'avais une admiratrice à dédicacer. on peut pas etre au four et au moulin.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> qu'avez-vous fait ce week-end ?



J'y étais... là :


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

P'tit week end en Normandie, retour aux racines :love:
Ca fit du bien, faire la fete avec des amis, dormir, bien mangé, dormir, faire la fete... 
Vraiment bon ce WE...

Ca rend le lundi encore plus dur...


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> P'tit week end en Normandie, retour aux racines :love:
> Ca fit du bien, faire la fete avec des amis, dormir, bien mangé, dormir, faire la fete...
> Vraiment bon ce WE...
> 
> Ca rend le lundi encore plus dur...


pourquoi tu fais pas un site internet sur ton ouikend en normandie?
ce serait une bonne idée!


----------



## Taho! (4 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Floodons, certes, mais floodons bien !



Ça ne semble pas au goût de tout le monde...


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

Coucou la ! Je repasserai surement atrd dans la soirée


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, plus maintenant, çà a dû descendre encore


Il va falloir qu'il boule vert maint'nant parce que -(-1) ça fait +1


----------



## NED (4 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, y s'est passé quoi ce week end
> J'ai aps envie de lire 50 pages de flood pour retrouver les infos
> 
> Siouplait, soyez sympa


 Ce week C'etait DTP LAN 2 !!!
Mortel trop cool,
Du monde, Barbeuk, soleil, machintosh...
MOI
Tous les ingrédients d'une lan d'enfer...


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou la ! Je repasserai surement atrd dans la soirée


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

floc
floc
floc
floc
floc

Note pour plus tard: penser à acheter des chaussures imperméables.  :hein:

floc
floc
floc
floc
floc


----------



## Universe player (4 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>


 
 diablo


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Note pour plus tard: penser à acheter des chaussures imperméables.  :hein:


Tu peux dire "des bottes", comme tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

voila mon w.e.  :love:  :love:  :love: 

un peu de sport 






une ballade dans un centre commercial tout neuf (190 magasin)
dont il y avait des tableaux immense ideal pour les photos












un anniversaire , mon neveau








une ballade le soir 







retour en france via la  suisse , lugano


----------



## kathy h (4 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde :

juste pour vous demander ce que signifie pour vous :

"je ne suis qu'un jouet en plastique a longue queue" 
il s'agit du texte qui accompagnait  un coup de boule vert..

C'est une devinette je suppose?    

en tout cas je n'ai pas la réponse, la personne qui m'a boulé pourrait-elle me donner la Réponse SVP    ( en privé ou en publc au choix )


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux dire "des bottes", comme tout le monde


Au (sale) temps pour moi


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2005)

Dilbo ?


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dilbo ?


   

_Euh_

Je veux dire: mais à quoi fais tu donc allusion ?    (air innocent)


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila mon w.e.  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> un peu de sport
> 
> ...


 Sympatouille ce petit reportage photo


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila mon w.e.  :love:  :love:  :love:


  Moi j'ai glandé tout le Week end


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde :
> 
> juste pour vous demander ce que signifie pour vous :
> 
> ...



un Marsupilami? :mouais:


----------



## Universe player (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav: 
sympa ton week end   moi je l'ai passé en studio...ouf il a pas fait beau  
:love: :love:


----------



## Universe player (4 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> un Marsupilami? :mouais:


 
 Fab'Fab !!
Alors c'était pas trop du la montée des cartons sans ascenseurs ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Fab'Fab !!
> Alors c'était pas trop du la montée des cartons sans ascenseurs ?



Un peu tous les jours. et puis tant que les travaux ne sont pas faits, j'ai le temps...


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde :
> 
> juste pour vous demander ce que signifie pour vous :
> 
> ...



a mon avis c'est casimir qui se recycle dans les sexy toys..


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

roooh les résultats du bac ... des gens qui crient partout ... d'autres qui pleurent ... des troupeaux de gens ...


----------



## duracel (4 Juillet 2005)

Opla, tournée générale pour le petit dej.


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> roooh les résultats du bac ... des gens qui crient partout ... d'autres qui pleurent ... des troupeaux de gens ...


Alors?


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> roooh les résultats du bac ... des gens qui crient partout ... d'autres qui pleurent ... des troupeaux de gens ...


 Pourtant le bac, c'est pas bien compliqué


----------



## duracel (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant le bac, c'est pas bien compliqué



C'est même plutôt simple.


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

le bac c'est pour les mecs de douze ans...


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Alors?


Ben alors elle a pas été écrasée par le troupeau apparemment, ça me rassure   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Opla, tournée générale pour le petit dej.


Le p'tit dej' à 12h40  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## duracel (4 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> le bac c'est pour les mecs de douze ans...



Au pire.  c'est accessible dès le berceau en principe.


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Le p'tit dej' à 12h40  :mouais:  :mouais:


 Normal, s'il vient de se lever...


----------



## duracel (4 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Le p'tit dej' à 12h40  :mouais:  :mouais:



Ben oui.
Et avec la bière, je mange des pâtes au nutella > petit dej plus dejeuner . : )


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

boah je l'ai ... et je le savais déjà depuis quelques jours


----------



## Universe player (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Normal, s'il vient de se lever...


 
 Franswa !!
Bravo  4500 posts   (un jour j'y arriverai...:mouais: )


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah je l'ai ... et je le savais déjà depuis quelques jours



moi ce midi j'vais bouffer un pamplemousse!


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

mon fruit préféré ...


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah je l'ai ... et je le savais déjà depuis quelques jours


 
Félicitations!!!


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Franswa !!
> Bravo  4500 posts   (un jour j'y arriverai...:mouais: )


 Maintenant, ça va être plus long avec les 60 secondes à attendre à chaque fois


----------



## Universe player (4 Juillet 2005)

salut maiwen ! 
:love: :love:


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

pouacre! dans ce cas la je vais le recracher dans le bocal a poissons!


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations!!!


 de même


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> roooh les résultats du bac ... des gens qui crient partout ... d'autres qui pleurent ... des troupeaux de gens ...


...



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah je l'ai ...




Bravo 

Mention ?


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> de même



salut! ca farte?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ces résultats Maiwen : tu cries ou tu pleures ?


aucun des deux ...  

coucou universe  et merci tout le monde qui me dit des choses gentilles 

edit : et non pas de mention ... j'ai eu 10,67 de moyenne ... j'aurai du réviser peut-être


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ces résultats Maiwen : tu cries ou tu pleures ?



c'est pareil,non?


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

N'empeche, moi j'dis ,le bac faut au moins l'avoir avec douze treize de moyenne si on veut pas se rétamer en fac....
Dix de moyenne ,faut mieux redoubler sa terminale...


----------



## Universe player (4 Juillet 2005)

derennes arrête de m'envoyer des MP stp je fais pas le leche botte comme tu dis.


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> derennes arrête de m'envoyer des MP stp je fais pas le leche botte comme tu dis.


pardon?


----------



## Universe player (4 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pardon?


 
Oh comme il est mignon :affraid: c'est ses petits doigts qui ont tapé tout seul un petit message privé pour moi en disant je cite: "t'es top reloud toi" 
Allez hop circulez ,à la liste des ignorés :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

salut a tous...


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

Stook, la forme?
Pas trop dur le lundi?


----------



## Universe player (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous...


 
Salut stook


----------



## Xman (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> aucun des deux ...
> 
> coucou universe  et merci tout le monde qui me dit des choses gentilles
> 
> edit : et non pas de mention ... j'ai eu 10,67 de moyenne ... j'aurai du réviser peut-être



Bravo ! Ma Wen


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Bravo ! Ma Wen


c'est moi  

bon quand même j'ai réussi à l'avoir avec un 5 en histoire ( coeff 4 ) , un 5 en maths l'année dernière et un 7 à l'oral de français de l'année dernière aussi ... alors hein    :rose:


----------



## Universe player (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> aucun des deux ...
> 
> coucou universe  et merci tout le monde qui me dit des choses gentilles
> 
> edit : et non pas de mention ... j'ai eu 10,67 de moyenne ... j'aurai du réviser peut-être


 
Même si je te l'ai déjà dis samedi je te re felicite maiwen   même sans mention au moins tu l'as ce qui n'est pas le cas de tout le monde  
:love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

hello los amigos


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

mdr..ralala..confirmation.


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

bravo maiwen!! maintenant la fac!!! alors là .. va falloir réviser serieusement et ne pas se perdre dans les soirèes ètudiantes .. voici le risque!!


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> hello los amigos



salut toi!


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bravo maiwen!! maintenant la fac!!! alors là .. va falloir réviser serieusement et ne pas se perdre dans les soirèes ètudiantes .. voici le risque!!


t'inquiète pas  ... ptet pas trop mon truc les ... soirées étudiantes ... enfin j'y suis pas ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> salut toi!


derennes


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète pas  ... ptet pas trop mon truc les ... soirées étudiantes ... enfin j'y suis pas ...



humm! et le bizutage a la moutarde? attention! c'est dangereux la fac!


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète pas  ... ptet pas trop mon truc les ... soirées étudiantes ... enfin j'y suis pas ...


 
T'inquietes pas, on s'y fait tres vite...


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> humm! et le bizutage a la moutarde? attention! c'est dangereux la fac!


pas dans toutes les facs !!! y en a c'est juste bizutage à l'ennui ou à la course entre plusieurs salles disséminées aux quatre coins de la ville :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Oh comme il est mignon :affraid: c'est ses petits doigts qui ont tapé tout seul un petit message privé pour moi en disant je cite: "t'es top reloud toi"
> Allez hop circulez ,à la liste des ignorés :love:



Ah moi j'avais eu droit à ça: (je cite): "çA POUR TON CUL, MANGE BOULES ET IGNORE MOI TU TE TAPES LA HONTE SUR MAC GÉ LA"



C'est pas un poête Derennes?


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pas dans toutes les facs !!! y en a c'est juste bizutage à l'ennui ou à la course entre plusieurs salles disséminées aux quatre coins de la ville :rateau:



les dieux t'entendent car sinon, pove maiwen, l'imaginer contrainte de déguster un 'banana slip' ,ca me donne des fourmis dans l'envie de cogner!
courage mayo! on est avec toi en cas de soucis!


----------



## Malow (4 Juillet 2005)

Bravo Maiwen !!!


----------



## Universe player (4 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi j'avais eu droit à ça: (je cite): "çA POUR TON CUL, MANGE BOULES ET IGNORE MOI TU TE TAPES LA HONTE SUR MAC GÉ LA"
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pas un poête Derennes?


 
  ah oui joli il était en forme ce jour là  
De la vrai prose de rappeur :casse:


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bravo maiwen!! maintenant la fac!!! alors là .. va falloir réviser serieusement et ne pas se perdre dans les soirèes ètudiantes .. voici le risque!!


       
Ah les mythes


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Maiwen !!!


bonjour malow :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah les mythes


les mites ?  

tiens au fait roberta et ses mites, ça devient quoi ?  :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi
> 
> bon quand même j'ai réussi à l'avoir avec un 5 en histoire ( coeff 4 ) , un 5 en maths l'année dernière et un 7 à l'oral de français de l'année dernière aussi ... alors hein    :rose:


effets secondaires de mac g??   :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tiens au fait roberta et ses mites, ça devient quoi ?  :rateau:


Comme tous les mythes: de l'histoire ancienne


----------



## jahrom (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah je l'ai ... et je le savais déjà depuis quelques jours



Cool...


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

mouarf ok...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> effets secondaires de mac g??   :rateau:


non ... effet de trois mois sans prof d'histoire surtout ...

merci jahrom et malow


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les mites ?
> 
> tiens au fait roberta et ses mites, ça devient quoi ?  :rateau:


c'est quoi ce fil .. hier soir c'était les moustiques!!! , voilà les mites!! mac g ou les aventures de l'insecticide rouge  


il était une fois un insecticide rouge qui se promenait vert de rage sur le flood


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ... effet de trois mois sans prof d'histoire surtout ...
> 
> merci jahrom et malow


Mon frère a eu 20/20 en histoire


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce fil .. hier soir c'était les moustiques!!! , voilà les mites!! mac g ou les aventures de l'insecticide rouge
> 
> 
> il était une fois un insecticide rouge qui se promenait vert de rage sur le flood


J'ai pas retrouvé le cadavre


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Mon frère a eu 20/20 en histoire


ben il a bien de la chance ...  :mouais:


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben il a bien de la chance ...  :mouais:


En même temps il veut faire prof d'histoire


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas retrouvé le cadavre


le diable incapable de retrouver ses disciples meurtriers partis avec le cadavre ...    :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> En même temps il veut faire prof d'histoire


qui ça ? le moustique mort et envolé??


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les mites ?
> 
> tiens au fait roberta et ses mites, ça devient quoi ?  :rateau:




il y a que quand je suis rentrée hier soir la partie nuit de l'appart etait irrespirable:
merci naftaline !!!!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

j'ai vidé mon dressing ,sauf une dixaine , des boules des mites et j'ai ouvert en grands les fenetres pour faire courant d'air .....


je pense que si effectivement la bestiole etait une mite , 
elle et ses copines doivent etre au paradis en ce moment


----------



## Universe player (4 Juillet 2005)

Bon les amis je vais aller bosser un peu quand même... a tout a l'heure


----------



## Malow (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonjour malow :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Salut joel


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

quand robertav passe , les insectes trépassent


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> des boules des mites


    ça me fait toujours autant rigoler   

Hum désolé  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait toujours autant rigoler
> 
> Hum désolé  :rose:




oui ho héééé boules de naftaline      

ben , fais gaffe ou je te mets dans mon dressing
et tu y fera le gardien !!


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait toujours autant rigoler
> 
> Hum désolé :rose:


Fan des contrepeteries...


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

Hello tout le monde, à ce qu je vois on donne encore dans la grosse mite par ici


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hello tout le monde, à ce qu je vois on donne encore dans la grosse mite par ici


(didon ! ) ... coucou mossieurPierre


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

Salut, MrPierre, la forme?
Eh oui, et même dans la contrepeteries...
Au fait, t'as choisi la date  :casse:


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut, MrPierre, la forme?
> Eh oui, et même dans la contrepeteries...
> Au fait, t'as choisi la date  :casse:




Huh ?   Que veux-tu que je fasse d'un choix dans la date ???


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a que quand je suis rentrée hier soir la partie nuit de l'appart etait irrespirable:
> merci naftaline !!!!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> j'ai vidé mon dressing ,sauf une dixaine , des boules des mites et j'ai ouvert en grands les fenetres pour faire courant d'air .....
> ...



 

Sinon la prochaine fois tu peux mettre du cèdre, ça a un effet répulsif et c'est bien plus agréable à respirer


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Huh ?  Que veux-tu que je fasse d'un choix dans la date ???


 
Oh, tu sais, quand à arrive à pied par la chine, il vaut mieux prevoir...


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Oh, tu sais, quand à arrive à pied par la chine, il vaut mieux prevoir...




Et en plus aujourd'hui il fait beau et chaud :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> il fait beau et chaud :rateau:


 
Celle ci, je l'encadre :love: :rateau::casse:


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Celle ci, je l'encadre :love: :rateau::casse:




Les français disent qu'elle est belge et les belges disent qu'elle est française


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, j'avais pas vu qu'on a dépassé les 100*0* pages... y'en a qui se sont donnés à fond pendant le week-end


----------



## Taho! (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah je l'ai ... et je le savais déjà depuis quelques jours


*Félicitations !*​  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'avais pas vu qu'on a dépassé les 100*0* pages... y'en a qui se sont donnés à fond pendant le week-end


T'as pas encore dessoulé


----------



## Taho! (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu 10,67 de moyenne ... j'aurai du réviser peut-être


10,02  !!
361/720 !!


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas encore dessoulé




Si tu savais...


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 10,02  !!
> 361/720 !!




Bravo les jeunes bacheliers... 
Pas d'encouragements au vu des notes limite-limite, mais bon, l'essentiel c'est de l'avoir  


Alors vous ouvrez le thread des reçus au bacho pour la peine ? :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Les français disent qu'elle est belge et les belges disent qu'elle est française


Donc elle doit être suisse


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Donc elle doit être suisse



Forcément


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Forcément


On est d'accord!


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> On est d'accord!



Ça va de soi


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

Félicitations à tous les bacheliers !!!


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations à tous les bacheliers !!!








Wéééé


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Wéééé


Oh allez... on les autorise à boire du Force4, hein MrStone?


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oh allez... on les autorise à boire du Force4, hein MrStone?




Oui, tant que ça reste dans la charte, c'est bon


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

Moi je trouve qu'on en fait trop avec les mythes du bac...


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve qu'on en fait trop avec les mythes du bac...


Et les moustiques qui genent pendant la révision?


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve qu'on en fait trop avec les mythes du bac...


Disons que c'est une bonne occasion de faire la fête et d'avoir des cadeaux...


----------



## Nephou (4 Juillet 2005)

ben le cadeau c'est pas le bac en lui même*  


_en sept ans on oublie tout   _


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve qu'on en fait trop avec les mythes du bac...




'tention, sinon je vais encore devoir sortir Super Timor de son placard   :love:


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve qu'on en fait trop avec les mythes du bac...


On va quand même pas pleurer devant la population des élèves qui ont capoté !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

Les orages violents


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

salut les floodeurs, ça pulse?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Disons que c'est une bonne occasion de faire la fête et d'avoir des cadeaux...


je fais pas la fête mais j'ai déjà eu mon cadeau  :love:


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Les orages violents





Ça a plu.


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je fais pas la fête mais j'ai déjà eu mon cadeau  :love:


Et c'est quoi 













Oui, je sais, je suis tres curieux, on me le dit souvent :rose:


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut les floodeurs, ça pulse?






Tiens j'ai une question pour toi !

J'ai entendu récemment une version acoustique (genre bossa) de Teenage Riot... et c'était pas si désagréable que ça.
Tu saurais pas qui en est l'auteur, des fois ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 10,02  !!
> 361/720 !!


uh ? ...
je crois que 10,02 ça peut pas faire 361 ... il faut 400 points pour avoir le bac ...

mais j'ai pas compris pourquoi tu disais ça ... :rose: 
c'était pas pour te moquer quand même hein ?    sinon c'est MALTRÈSTRÈSMAL !!!


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est quoi


c'est un naillepode mini bleu 

ps : j'aime pas l'odeur de travaux ... qui vient de ma chambre  mais après :rose:


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est un naillepode mini bleu
> 
> ps : j'aime pas l'odeur de travaux ... qui vient de ma chambre  mais après :rose:




Mais... bleu c'est pour les garçons


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai une question pour toi !
> 
> J'ai entendu récemment une version acoustique (genre bossa) de Teenage Riot... et c'était pas si désagréable que ça.
> Tu saurais pas qui en est l'auteur, des fois ?


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

ah ba je suis désolé, je peux pas t'aider, j'en ai pas entendu parler...

une seule chose est certaine: il faut absolument éradiquer ceux qui ont osé  :affraid: 

Non mais, ho!


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> ah ba je suis désolé, je peux pas t'aider, j'en ai pas entendu parler...
> 
> ...



Merci quand même  


Ben franchement je suis partagé...  D'un côté je me dis aussi "Qui a osé commettre un tel  sacrilège !?!"
Et d'un autre c'était assez réussi à la première écoute. Dans tous les cas ça ne laisse pas indifférent, et ça mérite donc un approfondissement


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Merci quand même
> 
> 
> Ben franchement je suis partagé... D'un côté je me dis aussi "Qui a osé commettre un tel sacrilège !?!"
> Et d'un autre c'était assez réussi à la première écoute. Dans tous les cas ça ne laisse pas indifférent, et ça mérite donc un approfondissement


 
ba si tu trouves, tu m'informes, que je puisse au moins critiquer en connaissance de cause, même si mon jugement est bien évidemment _déjà _fait


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

pom pom pom pom!


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

juste un  en speed je suis au taf


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

dites ... quelqu'un me donne des cours d'ininsipidité ? 

quelqu'un (dont le tairai le nom) m'envoie ça : " t'es chiante a lire! insipide!...anodine! d'une banalité gaminante! fais un effort je te prie! pour la bonne marche des forums, soit plus drole, plus incisive! "

pauvre enfant ...


----------



## N°6 (4 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai une question pour toi !
> 
> J'ai entendu récemment une version acoustique (genre bossa) de Teenage Riot... et c'était pas si désagréable que ça.
> Tu saurais pas qui en est l'auteur, des fois ?



Je sais qu'il y a une reprise de "Teenage Kicks" des Undertones sur le disque à tendance bossa de Nouvelle Vague (8 chanteuses, dont Camille), mais Teenage Riot, c'est de qui ?  :rose:


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dites ... quelqu'un me donne des cours d'ininsipidité ?
> 
> quelqu'un (dont le tairai le nom) m'envoie ça : " t'es chiante a lire! insipide!...anodine! d'une banalité gaminante! fais un effort je te prie! pour la bonne marche des forums, soit plus drole, plus incisive! "
> 
> pauvre enfant ...



sonnyboy a encore frappé!


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , fais gaffe ou je te mets dans mon dressing
> et tu y fera le gardien !!


Tiens au fait j'avais pas remarqué que t'avais le popol staïle toi


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

tu es bien prétentieux ...


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu es bien prétentieux ...



tu sais sonnyboy ,faut pas lui en vouloir...il fait ça pour le fun!...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

tu ne lui arrive même pas au premier poil du petit orteil


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais qu'il y a une reprise de "Teenage Kicks" des Undertones sur le disque à tendance bossa de Nouvelle Vague (8 chanteuses, dont Camille), mais Teenage Riot, c'est de qui ? :rose:


 
ah non, pas Nouvelle vague!

pas pour Teenage riot!

 

ça vient de cet album:


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

Bon...

"Ce message est masqué car *maiwen* est sur votre liste d'ignorés."


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tu sais sonnyboy ,faut pas lui en vouloir...il fait ça pour le fun!...


 
toi, par contre, tu es sérieux, c'est ça?..


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu ne lui arrive même pas au premier poil du petit orteil



bis carotte!.


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon...
> 
> "Ce message est masqué car *maiwen* est sur votre liste d'ignorés."


comment ?


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> toi, par contre, tu es sérieux, c'est ça?..



autant que faire se peut mon petit porcelet des indes!


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comment ?



alors mayo, on s'fait ignorer?...
mouah ah ah ah ah!
ca fait drole au début tu verras..mais on s'y fait.


----------



## N°6 (4 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah non, pas Nouvelle vague!
> 
> pas pour Teenage riot!
> 
> ...




Ah oui, tiens :rateau: En plus je l'ai cet album !


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> autant que faire se peut mon petit porcelet des indes!


 
ah ba du coup je comprend mieux, et je suis prêt à être totalement compatissant, vu que tu es _complètement _irresponsable 

je te laisse la vie sauve, mais tu me feras le plaisir de mettra un I majuscule à Indes, merci


----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2005)

floudre c'est mal


----------



## Taho! (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> uh ? ...
> je crois que 10,02 ça peut pas faire 361 ... il faut 400 points pour avoir le bac ...
> 
> mais j'ai pas compris pourquoi tu disais ça ... :rose:
> c'était pas pour te moquer quand même hein ?    sinon c'est MALTRÈSTRÈSMAL !!!



Tout dépend du Bac en question. J'ai passé un Bac L. Il fallait que j'ai 360 points pour l'avoir. J'en ai eu 361...  



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon...
> 
> "Ce message est masqué car *maiwen* est sur votre liste d'ignorés."



 Ben alors Spyro, c'est quoi ce bordel, elle est gentille maiwen ! pourquoi l'ignorer ? :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend du Bac en question. J'ai passé un Bac L. Il fallait que j'ai 360 points pour l'avoir. J'en ai eu 361...


moi aussi c'est un bac L ... et il faut 400 points pour l'avoir ( à croire que ça à augmenter avec le temps ) et j'en ai eu 427


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mais tu me feras le plaisir de mettra un I majuscule à Indes, merci



hummmmmmm! toi je commence a t'aimer!..tu sens le pull en laine a col roulé en plein mois de juillet du mec qui passe ses week end a jouer aux chiffres et les lettres!...un serial maniaque de l'orthographe!
hum j'aime ça!...


----------



## Taho! (4 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bravo les jeunes bacheliers...
> Pas d'encouragements au vu des notes limite-limite, mais bon, l'essentiel c'est de l'avoir





			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi c'est un bac L ... et il faut 400 points pour l'avoir ( à croire que ça à augmenter avec le temps ) et j'en ai eu 427


Moi c'était il y a 6 ans !


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> floudre c'est mal


 
floudre vite, c'est mieux


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> floudre c'est mal


Tu as tout à fait raison


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba si tu trouves, tu m'informes, que je puisse au moins critiquer en connaissance de cause, même si mon jugement est bien évidemment _déjà _fait




Mouhahaha, ça marche


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> hummmmmmm! toi je commence a t'aimer!..tu sens le pull en laine a col roulé en plein mois de juillet du mec qui passe ses week end a jouer aux chiffres et les lettres!...un serial maniaque de l'orthographe!
> hum j'aime ça!...


 
merci, ça me touche.

enfin, reste zen, faut pas non plus que tu pisses partout de joie parce que tu as enfin trouvé quelqu'un qui t'écoute 


floudre, c'est mal, floudre vite, c'est mieux


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

MossieurPierre jte merde ! j'ai eu une moyenne limite-limite mais j'ai qu'une note en dessous de la moyenne cette année et j'ai des circonstances atténuantes alors pwet


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2005)

floudre vite c'est plus possible...


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> floudre c'est mal




On voit le résultat que ça donne après plusieurs années de pathologie


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> merci, ça me touche.
> 
> enfin, reste zen, faut pas non plus que tu pisses partout de joie parce que tu as enfin trouvé quelqu'un qui t'écoute



ske tu peux etre vulgaire!


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> MossieurPierre jte merde ! j'ai eu une moyenne limite-limite mais j'ai qu'une note en dessous de la moyenne cette année et j'ai des circonstances atténuantes alors pwet


 
ba ouais, Maiwen, c'est un diesel; on démarre piano, mais on va jusqu'au bout. 
Pas besoin de viser haut trop vite, il suffit d'avancer, peinard, d'étape en étape sans jamais se louper.


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> MossieurPierre jte merde ! j'ai eu une moyenne limite-limite mais j'ai qu'une note en dessous de la moyenne cette année et j'ai des circonstances atténuantes alors pwet




Heu, gaffe, hein, passque si tu continues sur ce ton, jeune insolente, moi je te zute 





Pis d'abord la moyenne c'est moyen


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> MossieurPierre jte merde ! j'ai eu une moyenne limite-limite mais j'ai qu'une note en dessous de la moyenne cette année et j'ai des circonstances atténuantes alors pwet



moi j'te conseille de repiquer ta terminale pour repartir sur de bonnes bases, plutot! et de rendre contre remboursement l'ipod que t'as eu en cadeau pour ta médiocre prestation a l'examen du bac!..


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ske tu peux etre vulgaire!


 
c'est pour ton bien fiston; j'ai pas trop envie que tu te casses quelque chose


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba ouais, Maiwen, c'est un diesel; on démarre piano, mais on va jusqu'au bout.
> Pas besoin de viser haut trop vite, il suffit d'avancer, peinard, d'étape en étape sans jamais se louper.




Le problème du diesel, c'est que ça demande des efforts de mémoire colossaux pour se souvenir à cause de quel post on se fait incendier   :rateau:


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Heu, gaffe, hein, passque si tu continues sur ce ton, jeune insolente, moi je te zute
> 
> 
> Pis d'abord la moyenne c'est moyen


sois pas méchant avec maiwen, déja qu'elle est en depression pasque je l'ai boulé hors de msn.
la pauvre!...ménagez la!..j'voudrais pas qu'elle fasse une connerie a cause de moi...


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

C'est l'heure du goûter !
Qui veut der la pastèque ?


Comment ? 40 minutes de retard ? :rose:


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour ton bien fiston; j'ai pas trop envie que tu te casses quelque chose



merci de te préoccuper de mon corps mais j'ai déja une armada de femmes dévouées a cet imperieux service.


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

miel-melon un p'ti raffraichissement et hop


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> merci de te préoccuper de mon corps mais j'ai déja une armada de femmes dévouées a cet imperieux service.


 
si tu comptes les satisfaire à coup de coudboules rouges, tu fais fausse route, mais l'important, c'est de vivre les choses à fond


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> à coup de coudboules rouges


c'est une métaphore? sauf que chez moi elles sont pas rouges, je ne souffre pas de la pelade ou de la gratouille.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon...
> 
> "Ce message est masqué car *maiwen* est sur votre liste d'ignorés."


        :love:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:


ben hey ! quoi ? c'est un complot ?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy a encore frappé!



Il a rien fait Sonnyboy, il est occupé, fichez lui la paix !


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est une métaphore? sauf que chez moi elles sont pas rouges, je ne souffre pas de la pelade ou de la gratouille.


 
loin de moi l'idée de faire la moindre métaphore: je voulais que tu comprennes de quoi je parle 

à part ça, ça va, t'as passé un bon week end?


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il a rien fait Sonnyboy, il est occupé, fichez lui la paix !



Pour une fois


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Maaaaais non !
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...


franchement


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

Béni soit l'inventeur de la pastèque sans pépins :love:


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben hey ! quoi ? c'est un complot ?


Je t'interdis de traiter SM de complot     


_Quoi ? C'est pas ma faute, c'est Roberto qui l'a citée... Bon alors pour la peine "ajouter à votre..." nan je peux pas  :rateau:_


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

je comprends plus rien :rose:


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je t'interdis de traiter SM de complot


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je comprends plus rien :rose:



mayo,t'as picolé ou quoi? visiblement t'inventes des mps que personne ne t'a écrit et autres fariboles de meme farine! des complots et que ne sais-je!......ca va pas bien!...tu files un mauvais coton!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dites ... quelqu'un me donne des cours d'ininsipidité ?
> 
> quelqu'un (dont le tairai le nom) m'envoie ça : " t'es chiante a lire! insipide!...anodine! d'une banalité gaminante! fais un effort je te prie! pour la bonne marche des forums, soit plus drole, plus incisive! "
> 
> pauvre enfant ...



C'est drôle de voir que depuis qu'il s'est fait remonter les bretelles par les modos, il n'ose plus insulter sur les forums. Faire ça par coup de boule ou par MP, c'est tellement plus téméraire...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

derennes ... ignore-moi comme tu m'as demandé de le faire


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

Bon, je dois m'absenter de de tradada un moment, si Robie poste par ici vous m'appelez ?
(Il suffit de crier très fort mon nom)


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> derennes ... ignore-moi comme tu m'as demandé de le faire



je t'ai rien demandé du tout!....t'as pochtronné une binouze pour feter ton bac, et voila, t'es pompette! c'est plutot ça ouais!
pffff...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il a rien fait Sonnyboy, il est occupé, fichez lui la paix !




tu travailles sur paroles et musique ?   

j'attends


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je dois m'absenter de de tradada un moment, si Robie poste par ici vous m'appelez ?
> (Il suffit de crier très fort mon nom)





moi ?????   

suis là !!!


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu travailles sur paroles et musique ?
> 
> j'attends


nan il regarde le tour..c'est pas le moment de le déranger!....il a mis son p'tit maillot 'vintage' peugeot-citroen à damier des années 70, sa caquette systeme U et il est avachi sur son canapé en calebard, le pack de bierres aux pieds.


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

moi aussi il faut que je regarde le tour, dis???


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi il faut que je regarde le tour, dis???



t'es le fils de sonnyboy?
vla mieux ici!...


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi il faut que je regarde le tour, dis???


Salut, 
3 posts au compteur, dont 2 dans le bar des floodeurs 
Tu commences tres tres fort toi    Ó


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi ?????
> 
> suis là !!!


Bon alors tu en penses quoi ?


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa
Alors, en vacances ou pas?






(je perds la mémoire, c'est grave  :rose: )


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 3 posts au compteur, dont 2 dans le bar des floodeurs
> Tu commences tres tres fort toi    Ó



c'est un mec qui essaie de se refaire une santé sous un nouvel alias.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors tu en penses quoi ?






opppps  :rose: j'ai pas vu  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

merciiiiii  :love: 

je vais de ce pas remplacer cet new avatar     :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu travailles sur paroles et musique ?
> 
> j'attends



Je m'y mettrai à mon retour de vacances...

Pour l'instant, c'est ballantine's, cigares, barbecue, kayak, et tir au touriste...

Vive les vacances !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pack de bierres aux pieds.


bières .... mmmmm   je fais mon boulot quand j'y pense .. sinon on va me le reprocher


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je m'y mettrai à mon retour de vacances...
> 
> Pour l'instant, c'est ballantine's, cigares, barbecue, kayak, et tir au touriste...
> 
> Vive les vacances !!!





bonne vacances   :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je m'y mettrai à mon retour de vacances...
> 
> Pour l'instant, c'est ballantine's, cigares, barbecue, kayak, et tir au touriste...
> 
> Vive les vacances !!!


mmmm kayak en salon j'espère ... car avec les flots .. pas facile de servir un verre


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, c'est ballantine's, cigares, barbecue, kayak, et tir au touriste...


Photos !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

Attends je prends le bateau demain !!! 

Mais pas de pb, photos il y aura !!!



De pietre qualité par contre, parce que je sais qu'il y a des épées ici...


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

_Note: C'est surtout les têtes de touristes empaillées qui m'intéressent  _


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Note: C'est surtout les têtes de touristes empaillées qui m'intéressent  _


et les .... jolies paysages revêtues seulement d'un chapeau de paille     :rose: 
















(n.b:  pas de faute d'orthographe dans ma phrase .. juste une licence poétique non licencieuse ..  )


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et les .... jolies paysages revêtues seulement d'un chapeau de paille     :rose:
> 
> (n.b:  pas de faute d'orthographe dans ma phrase .. juste une licence poétique non licencieuse ..  )




Ça reste dans la charte ça ???  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Note: C'est surtout les têtes de touristes empaillées qui m'intéressent  _



Par contre nous ne réduisons pas...


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et les .... jolies paysages revêtues seulement d'un chapeau de paille     :rose:
> 
> )


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ça reste dans la charte ça ???  :mouais:




heu...? bin pourquoi??,


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre nous ne réduisons pas...


c'est de la tête de veau à plein tarif!! ça va encore un vrai étalage de viandes au bord de la méditerranée  


mais je suis déçu qu'un ancien bourreau ne raccourcisse plus les gens par le haut ... toute cette place que l'on pourrait gagner si on avait besoin de plafonds moins élevés ... quoique certains à, défaut de réduire en hauteur faudrait leur réduire leur grosse tête!! et les chevilles aussi!!


un vrai massacre!


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

V'la que j'arrive et qu'est ce que je vois ? Vous n'avez fait que 21 pages en 1 journée mais vous etes fatigués les gens ?  

Qui veux venir avec moi dans mon bain ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> V'la que j'arrive et qu'est ce que je vois ? Vous n'avez fait que 21 pages en 1 journée mais vous etes fatigués les gens ?
> 
> Qui veux venir avec moi dans mon bain ?


c'est lent lent!! faut qu'on arrive à la 21000!!!


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

Personne avec moi dans mon bain ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Personne avec moi dans mon bain ?



désolé, je fais la revolution, une prochaine fois...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> désolé, je fais la revolution, une prochaine fois...



Oui mais peut être qu'il n'y aura pas de prochaine fois !!!


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> désolé, je fais la revolution, une prochaine fois...





Je pensai a iNano dommage qu'elle passe pas dans le coin  . Ca va toi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais peut être qu'il n'y aura pas de prochaine fois !!!



tant pis.....


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tant pis.....





En tout cas avec moi c la révolution tout le temps


----------



## N°6 (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vive les vacances !!!



:hein: Y'a des fois où je dois m'y reprendre à trois fois pour m'assurer que ce que j'ai lu est bien ce qui a été écrit...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je pensai a iNano dommage qu'elle passe pas dans le coin  . Ca va toi ?


iNano doit prendre  son bain avec son amoureuse à l'heure qu'il est ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

reponse pour *teo* , la bas ont fermé   

un ordi, pas un telephone portable !!!!!!!


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> iNano doit prendre  son bain avec son amoureuse à l'heure qu'il est ...





Je suis pas contre un bain a plusieurs  . Toujours aussi serviable maiwen


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je pensai a iNano dommage qu'elle passe pas dans le coin  . Ca va toi ?



ça roule, en coup de vent, faut que j'y aille....


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> :hein: Y'a des fois où je dois m'y reprendre à trois fois pour m'assurer que ce que j'ai lu est bien ce qui a été écrit...



Fumer peut diminuer l'afflux sanguin et provoque l'impuissance....


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça roule, en coup de vent, faut que j'y aille....




Alors tout va biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiien


----------



## mikoo (4 Juillet 2005)

YOUPIII!!!!!!!!! YOUPLA!!! YOUPLABOUM!!!!!!! 

  :love:  :style:


----------



## N°6 (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> Fumer peut diminuer l'afflux sanguin et provoque l'impuissance....



Tu veux un bonbon ? Allez, File !  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> Fumer peut diminuer l'afflux sanguin et provoque l'impuissance....




Enfin une bonne nouvelle 

... retourne le paquet, il parle de tes neurones également .. :rateau: :casse:


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

Tout doit disparaître

Cette pensée, où s'exprime une haine historique de la negativité, conduit à terme à s'en défaire.En fait, la négavité est tout ce qui résiste, et notamment la matérialisation des choses.Le capitalisme vise, dans son fonctionnement idéal, à se délester de cette machine à ralentir les échanges qui serait la réalité - un peu comme une énergie se trouve ralentie par les canaux qui la distribuent.
 Toute chose court vers son abstraction : les processus, les pratiques, l'art, la vie, la reproduction voient leur évolution conduite par un frénétique désir d'échapper à leur matérialité.Au delà d'un certain niveau de complexité,tout dispositif-politique, social,économique,culturel, symbolique...-entre dans la spirale autoréférencielle: le référent de l'art devient l'art celui de la science, la science, etc.Tout devellopement produit nécessairement une inflation du rapport à soi et une coupure progressive avec l'altérité.Le progrès se fait contre l'autre, sur le dos de son expulsion.L'autophagie  est la pratique terminale de cette trajectoire : le stade ou l'Autre a disparu, et où l'on peut plus se nourrir, avec une délectation mêlé d'effroi et de dégoût, que de soi-même.
Le capitalisme mondialisé est la occurrence historique de ce mouvement, son achévement autant que l'application systématique de l'autophagie à tous les étages de l'Etre.
Même s'il progresse par dévoration des petits par les gros, même s'il est animé par une mythologie du prédateur et par une mystique de la prédation comme un acte où s'accomplirait pleinement son essence, le capitalisme ne suit aucunement la loi de la jungle, car celle-ci est formulée pour maintenir en place un ordre écologique. Alors que cette loi du capitalisme n'est pas de manger l'autre - celui-ci a disparu, même son idée à disparu -, mais de se manger soi-même.
 L'une des occurrences les plus spectaculaires de l'autophagie du capitalisme est l'entre dévoration des entreprises.Que se soit sous la forme d'OPA, de fusion-acquisition ou de joint-venture, les modes de propagation du capital se passe par assimilation du même.
 Qu'elle qu'en soit la forme, le mode de progression est l'absorption : pour grossir, il faut manger.On se dévore entre soi.On dévore en incluant.On grossit en se mangeant soi-même.On grossit en allant jusqu'à faire disparaître le support matériel qui nous fait vivre.On se mange par haine de soi, paradoxe d'une dévoration, non par désir ou appétit, mais par volonté d'extermination de la diversité, par désir "unitaire".
 Le capitalisme a tout incorporé, tout ingéré, tout assimilé, est en passe de tout digérer.Ayant rejeté toute altérité, ayant réussi à dissoudre l'idée même d'extériorité, tout étant désormais interne à lui, tout relevant désormais de lui et sa dogmatique de la dérégulation, le capitalisme ne peut-être que fondamentalent autophagique.Il est dès lors logiquement voué à se dévorer lui-même, puisqu'il doit nécessairement détruire une matière pour que la production de plus-value ait lieu.
 L'ensemble du fonctionnement du système capitalisme représente une chaine alimentaire autophage dont le but - ou la fin - est sa propre disparition par auto-assimiaion.
 Ainsi le capitalisme est certainement ce qu'il y a de plus révolutionnaire pour renverser le capitalisme.Depuis longtemps, l'utopie de le remplacer par son antonyme symétrique a été anéantie par la vaporisation du bloc communiste. C'est même l'idée d'altérité à ce système qui a disparu, puisque c'est l'idée d'altérité elle-même qui a disparu.Plus d'espoir de remplacer le capitalisme par "autre chose".Ce système "altericide" est même parvenu à résorber l'extériorité de la réalité au système : il est devenu la réalité.
 Disparaissant, le capitalisme fera disparaître la réalité en même temps que lui.Ayant  pris  la forme de la réalité, en disparaissant par autodévoration, il aura fait disparaître la réalité.Travaillant à faire place nette de sa propre existence, oeuvrant vaillamment, avec acharnement même, à sa propre disparition, lorsque le capitalisme se sera dévoré lui-même, lorsqu'il aura tout absorbé, il n'aura pas seulement disparu, il aura fait disparaître la totalité de la réalité qui le soutenait et à à laquelle il donnait forme, engloutie dans la disparition de la consommation irrémédiable de tout.
Jamais il n'y aura à ce point rien eu.Jamais nous n'aurons connu de temps où nous aurons à nous tenir "dans" rien.Nous avons l'habitude culturelle d'exister "dans" quelque chose ou "sur " quelque chose.Sur quoi repose l'humain lorsqu'il ne repose plus sur rien, qu'est-ce qui soutient l'humain lorsque tous les piliers qui le soutenaient et lui donnaient sa forme ont disparu?En qui et qui et sur quoi sommes-nous, en tant qu'êtres humains, lorsque tout ce en quoi et sur quoi nous reposions (catégories, matériaux, logiques, valeurs, etc.)a disparu?Quelle nouvauté(et pourquoi pas quelle évolution ou quel progrès?) est apportée par cemouvement qui affecte tout le monde sans discrimination et qui touche tous les humains, les discours, les sociétés, l'écosystème planétaire lui-même?Là forcés d'inventre une nouvelle réalité, nous aurons à apprendre à exister dans rien, et même sur rien.Vraisemblablement appuyés par la biologie et les biotechnologies, et la prise en main du devenir qu'elles autorisent, nous devons inventer  une ontologie et une logique compatible avec cet nouvel état de l'Etre.
Mais, avant, nous connaîtrons l'heure de l'ombre la plus courte, tout simplement parce qu'il n'y aura plus rien qui puisse se tenir debout pour s'interposer au soleil, créant par là une ombre.Plus d'ombre et plus de corps pour faire ombre, ni même de sol où l'ombre pourrait se projeter.Plus rien.Plus rien du tout.Ayant fait disparaître l'Autre, nous connaîtrons le rien d'une façon absolument radicale, neuve, sans espoir ni nostalgie.Car notre mémoire aura aussi été consommée.Brûlée, confiée à des rapports instables, puis evanouie.La mémoire  est la présence du temps en nous, en même temps que la négation du temps car tout y est coprésent.Elle sera  pourtant exterminée avec une violence sans précédent, car elle nous rappelle le fait que nous sommes des êtres temporels.
 L'omniprésence contemporaine de la catégorie d'espace fai de nous des êtres sans temps.Comment aborder ce rapport à l'Etre qui s'exprime à travers la prévalence dictatoriale d'une catégorie(l'espace) au détriment d'une autre(le temps)?Pourtant le capitalisme, contraint par ces propres modes de progression à tout consommer, est condamné à se débarrasser aussi de l'espace : il n'y aura plus rien.
 Nous cherchons l'éternité, la pure spatialité a-temporelle de l'éternité.Nous l'aurons.Nous connaîtrons la glaciation de l'eternel présent.Celui qui nous a fait nous tenir -arc-boutés dans la fabrication autonome de notre identité -dans l'oubli du passé et la terreur de l'avenir.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juillet 2005)

Marche bien le copier-coller :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> Tout doit disparaître




Si tu insistes


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

appelles Dieu en pcv ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> Cette pensée(...)de l'avenir.




*Euh, ça parle de quoi là ?*
comptez pas sur moi pour avoir le courage de lire tout ça...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Euh, ça parle de quoi là ?*
> comptez pas sur moi pour avoir le courage de lire tout ça...


non plus ... je sais même pas si mon mac aurait le courage de me le lire


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

Il est gentil avec toi ?

Ton mac...:rose:


----------



## N°6 (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> appelles Dieu en pcv ...



Pas besoin, en général, quand on parle de lui, il vient poster ici...


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> Tout doit disparaître
> 
> Cette pensée, où s'exprime une haine historique de la negativité, conduit à terme à s'en défaire.En fait, la négavité est tout ce qui résiste, et notamment la matérialisation des choses.Le capitalisme vise, dans son fonctionnement idéal, à se délester de cette machine à ralentir les échanges qui serait la réalité - un peu comme une énergie se trouve ralentie par les canaux qui la distribuent.
> Toute chose court vers son abstraction : les processus, les pratiques, l'art, la vie, la reproduction voient leur évolution conduite par un frénétique désir d'échapper à leur matérialité.Au delà d'un certain niveau de complexité,tout dispositif-politique, social,économique,culturel, symbolique...-entre dans la spirale autoréférencielle: le référent de l'art devient l'art celui de la science, la science, etc.Tout devellopement produit nécessairement une inflation du rapport à soi et une coupure progressive avec l'altérité.Le progrès se fait contre l'autre, sur le dos de son expulsion.L'autophagie  est la pratique terminale de cette trajectoire : le stade ou l'Autre a disparu, et où l'on peut plus se nourrir, avec une délectation mêlé d'effroi et de dégoût, que de soi-même.
> ...



quel gachis...pff.. :affraid: :affraid:

un message d'une telle longueur, coupé en petits morceaux, t'aurait permis de tenir...quoi..15 ans au moins sur ce flood system..
  

floudre, c'est mal, mais gacher du post, c'est pire    :affraid:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Euh, ça parle de quoi là ?*
> comptez pas sur moi pour avoir le courage de lire tout ça...




De Nascar ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> appelles Dieu en pcv ...



Pas besoin il me reste du forfait


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> De Nascar ?




*Si tu savais*
comme il me manque...


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si tu savais*
> comme il me manque...


 Ça me dit quelque chose...


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

un cocktail simple :
 - 2 planches (pas trop grandes économie oblige)
 - des clous ( environs 38 cm)
...Le tour est joué, bonne dégustation.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si tu savais*
> comme il me manque...



Pourtant il s'est mis au frais de lui-même, de la princesse si j'ose dire


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

du moment, que l'autre me récite l'alphabet en plein vol, je suis un petit oiseau comblé...


----------



## N°6 (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> un cocktail simple :
> - 2 planches (pas trop grandes économie oblige)
> - des clous ( environs 38 cm)
> ...Le tour est joué, bonne dégustation.



Je connais la même, mais avec un pigeonneau fraîchement éclos dedans


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> du moment, que l'autre me récite l'alphabet en plein vol, je suis un petit oiseau comblé...



Tu as du courrier ...


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

pas touches au booboo sinon je ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juillet 2005)

Tu ... ?


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

plus tard Flinn je dois partir ...


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> pas touches au booboo sinon je ...


 ... vais le dire à ma maman ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> plus tard Flinn je dois partir ...



Pour toi ce sera avec le "_Atlas".
Moi aussi je dois partir, donc autant faire ca au plus vite


----------



## Universe player (4 Juillet 2005)

re les floodeurs 
ça va ti bien depuis ce midi ?  :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> re les floodeurs
> ça va ti bien depuis ce midi ?  :love:  :love:


  pecap et toi ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Juillet 2005)

les floodfloods !¡


----------



## bouilla (4 Juillet 2005)

Salu Bouilla !


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Salu Bouilla !


tu le vis bien ? ...


----------



## bouilla (4 Juillet 2005)

Salut !  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2005)

2 pecap de plus que franswa :love: - qui dit mieux ? (mieux, répondit... euh, nan, j'arrête de me moquer de celui-là )


----------



## bouilla (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu le vis bien ? ...



je m'aime, que veux-tu


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> je m'aime, que veux-tu


je veux bien plein de choses


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 2 pecap de plus que franswa :love: - qui dit mieux ? (mieux, répondit... euh, nan, j'arrête de me moquer de celui-là )


 Guytantakul, Bouilla, Maiwen, Franswa, Universe player :rateau:


----------



## Universe player (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pecap et toi ?



content que ma journée soit finie... :sleep: 
trop dure... j'ai même pas eu le temps de passer vous voir cet apres midi alors tu vois


----------



## bouilla (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien plein de choses



Enumères, je vais voir ce que je peux faire


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

coucou diablo


----------



## Universe player (4 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Guytantakul, Bouilla, Maiwen, Franswa, Universe player :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (4 Juillet 2005)

C'est vrai que c'est stressant ces coucous a la longue  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Enumères, je vais voir ce que je peux faire


un naillebook  un iAmi  ... un voyage ... un massage


----------



## bouilla (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un naillebook  un iAmi  ... un voyage ... un massage



Allez commencons par le massage, on verra pour la suite !


----------



## Universe player (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien plein de choses



Bon... maiwen ça suffit ces propositions indécentes cachées derriere ces paroles d'anges oui !!!  
Oublie pas t'es Mon cadeau     ( merci...heu ..rho comment il s'appelle le breton là...tant pis me rapelle plus mais merci du cadeau   )
   
 :love:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bon... maiwen ça suffit ces propositions indécentes cachées derriere ces paroles d'anges oui !!!
> Oublie pas t'es Mon cadeau     ( merci...heu ..rho comment il s'appelle le breton là...tant pis me rapelle plus mais merci du cadeau   )
> 
> :love:


je suis ton cadeau mais c'est pas une raison pour que moi j'ai pas le droit à des cadeaux aussi  

donc vous m'excusez je suis en massage maintenant   :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est stressant ces coucous a la longue  :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2005)

Ben rien, mais on est à la page 1024, alors faut que je poste, merde, je suis un geek, moi ! 

Déjà que je me suis arrété sur le bord de la route avec ma caisse à 65535 km... (véridique, j'ai fumé une clope en savourant l'instant - des fois, je suis plus con qu'une vitre )


----------



## bouilla (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> donc vous m'excusez je suis en massage maintenant   :love:



Oui un peu de silence svp, maiwen a besoin de se relaxer pour le moment !!
  :love:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ben rien, mais on est à la page 1024, alors faut que je poste, merde, je suis un geek, moi !
> 
> Déjà que je me suis arrété sur le bord de la route avec ma caisse à 65535 km... (véridique, j'ai fumé une clope en savourant l'instant - des fois, je suis plus con qu'une vitre )


c'est quoi 65535 ?  

bouilla : surtout que je pars au resto dans peu de temps


----------



## bouilla (4 Juillet 2005)

Elle est ou déja c'taffiche "Je fais pipi sur les niewbies"

Aleminou ?  :love:


----------



## bouilla (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bouilla : surtout que je pars au resto dans peu de temps



Je t'avais pas encore poposé, mais je vois que tu prends les devants


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi 65535 ?
> 
> bouilla : surtout que je pars au resto dans peu de temps



Ben c'est comme 1024 en plus gros (et le 0 avec - euh, enfin sans le compter) 

Le plus drôle, c'est que ça se passait en 1989 ou 1990


----------



## bouilla (4 Juillet 2005)

Vous croyez qu'elle réfléchit ?  :rose:


----------



## bouilla (4 Juillet 2005)

J'étais un peu en manque de flood, mais ça va mieux la


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bouilla : surtout que je pars au resto dans peu de temps


Tu vas fêter le bac?


----------



## bouilla (4 Juillet 2005)

Faites gaffe a LA bac !  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 2 pecap de plus que franswa :love: - qui dit mieux ? (mieux, répondit... euh, nan, j'arrête de me moquer de celui-là )


 2 pecap de plus !!!  Fais gaffe à l'overdose


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 2 pecap de plus !!!  Fais gaffe à l'overdose



1 pecap, 2 pecaps ! (je le répétais déjà à l'âge de 5 ans sur les genoux de mon "pépé joseuf" à qui voulait l'entendre).
Pis pour l'overdose, c'est trop tard, j'ai tenté "an diaoul" étant plus jeune, mais c'est fini les thromboses pour mézigues


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 1 pecap, 2 pecaps ! (je le répétais déjà à l'âge de 5 ans sur les genoux de mon "pépé joseuf" à qui voulait l'entendre).
> Pis pour l'overdose, c'est trop tard, j'ai tenté "an diaoul" étant plus jeune, mais c'est fini les thromboses pour mézigues


 D'accord


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

Vous parlez quoi comme langue?


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Vous parlez quoi comme langue?


Le pecap


----------



## mikoo (4 Juillet 2005)

:love:


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Le pecap


Merci pour la précision... tu vas bien diablo?


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Rien à ajouter.


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Le pecap


 exactement


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la précision... tu vas bien diablo?


Bien bien et toi?


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :love:


Comment va mikoo?


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :love:


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bien bien et toi?


Très bien... comme qqun qui est en vacances...


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

Ça fait plaisir :love:


----------



## mikoo (4 Juillet 2005)

Tout va bien les floodeurs!   
Je suis juste super heureux     :love:


Le bonheur ne s'explique pas  :love:


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Tout va bien les floodeurs!
> Je suis juste super heureux     :love:


 cool


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Tout va bien les floodeurs!
> Je suis juste super heureux     :love:
> 
> 
> Le bonheur ne s'explique pas  :love:


Génial !!!


----------



## mikoo (4 Juillet 2005)

Et vous quoi de neuf les floodeurs?


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Et vous quoi de neuf les floodeurs?


 J'ai le dos cramé... Mais sinon tout va bien  :love:


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le dos cramé... Mais sinon tout va bien  :love:


Allô Biafine? tu peux venir steplait?


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Allô Biafine? tu peux venir steplait?


 déjà mis plusieurs couche toute la journée...  là, je vais en remettre une grosse couche ce soir :love:


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> déjà mis plusieurs couche toute la journée...  là, je vais en remettre une grosse couche ce soir :love:


A la maison, c'est tartinage depuis ce matin... mais la biafine était périmée !!! Alors efficacité zéro...


----------



## mikoo (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le dos cramé... Mais sinon tout va bien  :love:



 :hosto:  :hosto: Docteur mikoo vous signale qu'il est dans l'incapacité de vous prescrire un traitement car il n'a pas passé un bac S mais L, na!


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :hosto:  :hosto: Docteur mikoo vous signale qu'il est dans l'incapacité de vous prescrire un traitement car il n'a pas passé un bac S mais L, na!


Tu as eu les resultats aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> A la maison, c'est tartinage depuis ce matin... mais la biafine était périmée !!! Alors efficacité zéro...


 c'est mieux que rien...  Ça refroidit


----------



## mikoo (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu as eu les resultats aujourd'hui ?



Of course!! 

 :love:


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :hosto:  :hosto: Docteur mikoo vous signale qu'il est dans l'incapacité de vous prescrire un traitement car il n'a pas passé un bac S mais L, na!


 Tant pis...


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Of course!!
> 
> :love:


 Pour mon bac, j'ai pas eu le droit au champagne... Il s'est rien passé d'ailleurs


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Of course!!
> 
> :love:


Autant pour moi je viens d'atterrir...     
Et tu fais quoi l'an prochain? Enfin si t'as pas envie d'en parler, je te laisse profiter de ton bonheur actuel...


----------



## mikoo (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pour mon bac, j'ai pas eu le droit au champagne... Il s'est rien passé d'ailleurs



Tant pis...


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Tant pis...


  Il t'en reste pas un peu là ?  :love:


----------



## mikoo (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi je viens d'atterrir...
> Et tu fais quoi l'an prochain? Enfin si t'as pas envie d'en parler, je te laisse profiter de ton bonheur actuel...



Fac de Droit (Nantes)  :love:


----------



## mikoo (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il t'en reste pas un peu là ?  :love:



Si si! il me reste la capsule...    :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Fac de Droit (Nantes)  :love:


 J'ai un pote qui doit passer en troisième année de droit dans cette fac


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Si si! il me reste la capsule...    :rateau:


 C'est déjà mieux que rien


----------



## mikoo (4 Juillet 2005)

Bon moi jvais sortir un peu    :love: 
Bonne soirée Franswa et iNano!!


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Vous parlez quoi comme langue?


Les écoute pas, en fait cette langue est le Trenou.

_D'ailleurs ici nous parlons tous en Trenou._


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi jvais sortir un peu    :love:
> Bonne soirée Franswa et iNano!!


 bonne soirée mikoo


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Les écoute pas, en fait cette langue est le Trenou.
> 
> _D'ailleurs ici nous parlons tous en Trenou._


 pas mal


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi jvais sortir un peu    :love:
> Bonne soirée Franswa et iNano!!


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

Rooh didonc derrière moi au resto y'avait un mec   poète du dimanche ( du lundi en l'occurence ) 
"ton éclairage éclaire trop pour ce que je peux voir"   " oh dawling " ...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Il regardait quoi ?_
> :rose:
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


il parlait de son "épouse que j'épouse"


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir à tous


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

Roberto et Maiwen :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Roberto et Maiwen :love:



Et moi je sens le gaz moudu ?!


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je sens le gaz moudu ?!



Mais non la Rose bien entendu


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je sens le gaz moudu ?!


  sonnyboy et macelene :love:


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ami Franswa !


 On va peut être enfin finir par se voir dans le morbihan  :love:


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> le gaz *moudu* ?!


T'es sûr que tu voulais pas plutôt dire *moutarde* ?    :hein:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

>





Coucou iNano , comment vas tu ce soiir ?  :love:


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir m'sieurs dames...


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou iNano , comment vas tu ce soiir ?  :love:


T'es trop fort... t'as vu que j'étais là avant que je poste!


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais non la Rose bien entendu



Toi... tention...

Tout ce qui te court derrière ne t'a pas rattrapé...


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> T'es trop fort... t'as vu que j'étais là avant que je poste!




Que veux tu , je suis aussi rapide que Flash   . Bonne journée ?


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou iNano , comment vas tu ce soiir ?  :love:


Je vais, ma foi, fort bien... et toi?


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je vais, ma foi, fort bien... et toi?




Bien Bien et notre voyage en Argentine en passant par le mexique ?  :rose:


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

ce qui M'sieur Flash


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy et macelene :love:



Ne mélange donc pas les torchons et les serviettes !!


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien Bien et notre voyage en Argentine en passant par le mexique ?  :rose:


J'ai contacté le général alcazar et il nous attend...


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

helllo


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> J'ai contacté le général alcazar et il nous attend...





Tu lui a demande son jet privé ?


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> helllo


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ne mélange donc pas les torchons et les serviettes !!


 okay 

 sonnyboy  Ça ira comme ça ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juillet 2005)

:love:


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> helllo


 Salut jojo  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> okay
> 
> sonnyboy  Ça ira comme ça ?



C'est plus raisonnable en effet, si tu veux faire la révolution, vaut mieux pas la faire avec les loosers...


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui a demande son jet privé ?


Son mosquito? Rastapopoulos le lui a détruit...  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus raisonnable en effet, si tu veux faire la révolution, vaut mieux pas la faire avec les looser...


 Ça c'est sûr  Mais la révolution veut que les loosers deviennent winner ? Ou n'est ce qu'une illusion ? :mouais:


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

le mieux c'est de rien faire, d'attendre l'äge de raison, de faire un bilan sangin et de voir


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ne mélange donc pas les torchons et les serviettes !!



bien entendu tu fais le torchon et moi la serviette !!


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Son mosquito? Rastapopoulos le lui a détruit...  :mouais:





Je vois que tu es bien renseiigné , tu me caches des choses ?


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

Unknow Command


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est sûr  Mais la révolution veut que les loosers deviennent winner ? Ou n'est ce qu'une illusion ? :mouais:



Les loosers sont les loosers point.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bien entendu tu fais le torchon et moi la serviette !!



Peu importe, du moment qu'il n'y a pas d'amalgame.


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu es bien renseiigné , tu me caches des choses ?


Rien qui ne puisse te nuire très cher...


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Rien qui ne puisse te nuire très cher...





On m'aurait menti ?


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On m'aurait menti ?


Comment donc??? :hein:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Comment donc??? :hein:





Tu me caches des choses et tu m'en dis des autres donc tu me mens , logique non ?  :rateau:


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu me caches des choses et tu m'en dis des autres donc tu me mens , logique non ?  :rateau:


Je te cache quoi ??


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je te cache quoi ??




le fait que tu es un véritable cordon bleu


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> le fait que tu es un véritable cordon bleu


Et tu as vu ça où?  (j'ai pas dit que c'était faux, note...)


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Et tu as vu ça où?  (j'ai pas dit que c'était faux, note...)





Si tu savais .....


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Si tu savais .....


Steplait... dis moi... dans le thread sur les plats préférés??


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Steplait... dis moi... dans le thread sur les plats préférés??





On va dire ca


----------



## NED (4 Juillet 2005)

Tiens,
une scène de ménage?


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Tiens,
> une scène de ménage?




Jaloux ?


----------



## NED (4 Juillet 2005)

Non ca va, j'ai de quoi faire à la maison déjà !


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Non ca va, j'ai de quoi faire à la maison déjà !


Voila un homme heureux !  rien de tel que le conflit pour pimenter la vie de couple....


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

lacanienne ou freudienne ?¿?


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> lacanienne ou freudienne ?¿?


Alienne...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> lacanienne ou freudienne ?¿?


 29 posts de flood, pas mal pour une premiere journee...


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Alienne...


...et


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

dis donc tu es qui donc monsieur le b00??


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

dites donc!! on ne vous dit rien et résultat personne ne va dire bonne nuit au bar de la nuit...???


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Coucou Joel comment vas tu ?


----------



## iNano (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde !!! A demain!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

ça va un peu mieux !! mais je suis encore tres nerveusement fatigué par l'année scolaire !! je n'ai plus de résistance ...  :rateau: bref !! faudrait que je floode vite pour etre accro à mac g avant la fin de la semaine .. car après je serai pas dispo d'ici septembre!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

allez exercice de style!! dites donc les aminches !! ça floode dur dans le coin!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

tête de ma rom il est incompréhensible ce trid!


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

un truc de bouffons!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

ça ma fait flipper ma race !! personne y me répond!! je suis SEULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

JE FLOODE SEULLLLLLLLLLLLLL aidez moiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

j'en suis à six!!!non mais c'est fou!!!


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Je suis laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

je vais me coucher , en revoir le bar des floodeuse et floodeurs


----------



## iNano (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Non, toi tu vas au lit tout de suite!!! Tu dois être en forme pour tes révisions!


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Non, toi tu vas au lit tout de suite!!! Tu dois être en forme pour tes révisions!





Méchante va , j'irai au lit avec un bisouuuuuuuuuuuuuus  :love: .... de ta part bien sur  :love:


----------



## iNano (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Méchante va , j'irai au lit avec un bisouuuuuuuuuuuuuus  :love: .... de ta part bien sur  :love:


Bon allez, c'est bien parceque c'est toi... :love: 
et n'oublie pas de te brosser les dents... c'est important l'haleine fraiche pour les zorro...


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, c'est bien parceque c'est toi... :love:
> et n'oublie pas de te brosser les dents... c'est important l'haleine fraiche pour les zorro...





Oh non met pas autant de rouge a levres !!!  :love: . 

Puis d'abord , j'ai toujours Bernardo près de moi au cas où  :love: . Puiis d'abord , j'ai pas une carrie moi mademoiselle   .

Dors bien , iNano   :love:


----------



## iNano (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oh non met pas autant de rouge a levres !!!  :love: .
> 
> Puis d'abord , j'ai toujours Bernardo près de moi au cas où  :love: . Puiis d'abord , j'ai pas une carrie moi mademoiselle   .
> 
> Dors bien , iNano   :love:


 Gregg !


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

coucou inano !! qu'étudies tu donc?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit gregg


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

où est sonny???


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

où est gregg??   


de nouveau je suis... seul...?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

je suis le floodeur seul sans lecteur ni spectateur ... pas âme qui vive sur le fil ... que je déroule ...


----------



## bouilla (5 Juillet 2005)

Peut-être mieux vaut-il être seul parfois


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

je suis comme ces princesses du destin qui déroulaient le fil de nos vies en secret ... enjoignant à celles ci le chemin du bonheur ou du malheur ...


----------



## bouilla (5 Juillet 2005)

ah bon


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être mieux vaut-il être seul parfois




tiens un passager de fil ... qui traverse la solitude pour m'y rassurer ... 

de nouveau seul en fil... je monologuise


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> ah bon


elles s'appelaient les erynies ... mi déesses mi princesses mi démons.. mon coeur de nuit aime à les penser quelque peu princesses.. j'enjolive ma tristesse..


----------



## juju palavas (5 Juillet 2005)

salut jo l'homme de la nuit


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

un juju me rejoint en la nuit


----------



## juju palavas (5 Juillet 2005)

je prend des bonnes habitudes


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

pourrais tu mettre une image en cette nuit de mirages de naufrages?


----------



## juju palavas (5 Juillet 2005)

je ,me souviens plu du lien du serveur ou on peut les placer j'ai fait le ménage dans l'ordi??


----------



## juju palavas (5 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> je ,me souviens plu du lien du serveur ou on peut les placer j'ai fait le ménage dans l'ordi??


avec comme image,un cameleon ou un lezard??


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> avec comme image,un cameleon ou un lezard??




sois le messager du hasard ...


----------



## juju palavas (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sois le messager du hasard ...


minute stp je cherche le lien


----------



## juju palavas (5 Juillet 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]  c'est ça

oui mas comment l'agrandir


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

merci ami juju !! une pomme électrique !! voici de quoi nous réveiller!!! ...;


----------



## juju palavas (5 Juillet 2005)

et aussi supprimer,les inscriptions img???


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

pomme électrique pour fil eclectique ... qui croise les chemins de jeunes princesses, ou d'etranges bergères.. de vieux lubriques cyniques ... d'humeurs comiques ou  poètiques ... flot unique atypique de mac g .. et de cette société des hommes .. qui pensent autour d'une pomme ... depuis la nuit des temps ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> et aussi supprimer,les inscriptions img???


tu n'as qu'à editer et effacer ces bornes img puisque ici tu n'en as pas besoin ...


----------



## juju palavas (5 Juillet 2005)

pas mignon ça le mien est noir corbeau et il bouffe tout le temps


----------



## juju palavas (5 Juillet 2005)

ereur
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## juju palavas (5 Juillet 2005)

excuse moi jo tu sais comment envoyer les photo en grand format,si ça te dérange pas,bien sur.


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> pas mignon ça le mien est noir corbeau et il bouffe tout le temps




garde les


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> excuse moi jo tu sais comment envoyer les photo en grand format,si ça te dérange pas,bien sur.


je pense que tu as envoyé celle ci à son format d'origine ... donc je crois pas qu'il y ait de changement de taille possible en ce cas ...


----------



## juju palavas (5 Juillet 2005)

ma fille aime ça elle a un pc


----------



## juju palavas (5 Juillet 2005)

c'est pas encore, ça j'arrête de te prendre la tète.


----------



## chupastar (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde!


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>






​


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

ça dort severe ici!...debout!.. bande de flemmards! c'est pas avec des artabans comme ça que la France va augmenter son pib!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juillet 2005)

Tu es bien matinal, face de poulpe !!!


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu es bien matinal, face de poulpe !!!



et toi? comme chaque matin, tes petits exercices gymniques aux aurores pour évacuer les rots bierreux contractés avec dame canette durant la nuit?


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour les floodeurs !!! Comment ca farte ?


----------



## NED (5 Juillet 2005)

Ba, ..... farter en plein mois de juillet c'est rare tout de même.
Mais ouais ça va !


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2005)

Plus 1h30 entre 2 messages, dans le tradada du Flood!!!!
Ca fait gravement baisser la moyenne un truc comme ça...


----------



## B00 (5 Juillet 2005)

bonjour :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ba, ..... farter en plein mois de juillet c'est rare tout de même.
> Mais ouais ça va !


 je crois qu'on peut farter un surf...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Plus 1h30 entre 2 messages, dans le tradada du Flood!!!!
> Ca fait gravement baisser la moyenne un truc comme ça...



Mieux vaut ne rien écrire qu'écrire des conneries


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mieux vaut ne rien écrire qu'écrire des conneries


Oh, tu sais, ça depend des conneries


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Salut de l'enfer, les floodfloods  -------------













--------------------------







-------------


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)




----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

>



Comment vas-tu?


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mieux vaut ne rien écrire qu'écrire des conneries


 

Hum...


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

>



Salut Taho, Diablo222 et le reste


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Comment vas-tu?


Très bien, mais fatigué par les cartons à défaire et parce que je me couche tard, pour la même raison !

et toi ? que dis-tu de beau de puis l'enfer à -222 ? /D


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

Oula boula


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Coucou , je ne fais que passer


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Oula boula



Olé boulé 




j't'en dois une


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

Et bon app à tous !


----------



## yoffy (5 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'on peut farter un surf...


Une planche se wax.....Fart évoque le vent , la brise , non ?.....


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Très bien, mais fatigué par les cartons à défaire et parce que je me couche tard, pour la même raison !
> 
> et toi ? que dis-tu de beau de puis l'enfer à -222 ? /D


Je vais, je vais  je remonte à la surface pour te dire bonjour et je retourne en vacances en bas  :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et bon app à tous !


Merci, je m'en vais manger un croissant...


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Salut Taho, Diablo222 et le reste


Mister Stone, bonjour


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

[MONOLOGUE]  :love:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Quoi Personne ne me dis bonjour ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Quoi Personne ne me dis bonjour ?


Bonjour Gregg, comment vas-tu?! 
(tu étais de passage)


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Une planche se wax.....Fart évoque le vent , la brise , non ?.....



Pour moi on farte des skis, avec de la paraffine chaude.
Terme impropre, le "ça farte" du pseudo-surfer :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Mister Stone, bonjour


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Gregg, comment vas-tu?!
> (tu étais de passage)




Ca va bien et vous tous ? Oui , je suis toujours de passage mais un coucou ca fait du bien  :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca va bien et vous tous ? Oui , je suis toujours de passage mais un coucou ca fait du bien  :rateau:


ça va bien, j'ai une bonne nouvelle pour toi, tu vas être très content de l'apprendre, tu t'es inscrit 14 jours après moi    :love:


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca va bien et vous tous ? Oui , je suis toujours de passage mais un coucou ca fait du bien  :rateau:


Parfait !
Tu peux y aller maintenant :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Parfait !
> Tu peux y aller maintenant :rateau:


   :love:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> ça va bien, j'ai une bonne nouvelle pour toi, tu vas être très content de l'apprendre, tu t'es inscrit 14 jours après moi    :love:





Les ravages de l'alcool     .


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Quoi Personne ne me dis bonjour ?


Et mon coup de boule ?


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et mon coup de boule ?


  Taho!


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et mon coup de boule ?





Pire qu'une nana ce Taho


----------



## Universe player (5 Juillet 2005)

bonjour la dedans 
Comment ca va  ? 
:love:


----------



## Xman (5 Juillet 2005)

Les djeuns 

Même si je suis pas là souvent en ce moment...j'vous lis quand même


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> bonjour la dedans
> Comment ca va  ?
> :love:





Ca va biene et toi sauf que j'ai faim  :love:


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> bonjour la dedans
> Comment ca va  ?
> :love:





Salut les nouveaux arrivants 

On vous sert quoi ?


----------



## Universe player (5 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Les djeuns
> 
> Même si je suis pas là souvent en ce moment...j'vous lis quand même


 
 Xman 
Tant que tu fais un petit coucou de temps en temps c'est le principal


----------



## Universe player (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Alors tu fais les commissions de Naas ?


 
:mouais: pas compris... j'ai raté quelquechose ?


----------



## yoffy (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi on farte des skis, avec de la paraffine chaude.
> Terme impropre, le "ça farte" du pseudo-surfer :rateau:


En surf seul le dessus de la planche est frotté d'une cire antidérapante , de la wax en anglais.
Difficile d'élucider ce point sans avoir vu le film pour avoir le contexte .Comptons sur l'aide des cinéphiles pour cela.
....allez,je le dis tout cru,un des sens de farter est péter(vent intestinal) ce qui donnerait : "alors ça pète?".
Ceci n'engage que moi......mais le débat reste ouvert..... 

(si Franswa veut donner son idée....)


----------



## Universe player (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca va biene et toi sauf que j'ai faim :love:


 
Mouai  ca va j'ai hâte aux vacances ça devient dur... moi je viens de finir de manger  
Bon app


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

je me demande quoi choisir entre une petite sieste ou le surfnet


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> En surf seul le dessus de la planche est frotté d'une cire antidérapante , de la wax en anglais.
> Difficile d'élucider ce point sans avoir vu le film pour avoir le contexte .Comptons sur l'aide des cinéphiles pour cela.
> ....allez,je le dis tout cru,un des sens de farter est péter(vent intestinal) ce qui donnerait : "alors ça pète?".
> Ceci n'engage que moi......mais le débat reste ouvert.....


 Je pense plus que ça vient de l'expression "Ça gaz ?" devenu "Ça fart ?"


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: pas compris... j'ai raté quelquechose ?



Oups, pas assez rapide pour éditer :rateau:

Je m'est gouré, sorry :rose: Tu n'étais pas le destinataire de message


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Mouai  ca va j'ai hâte aux vacances ça devient dur... moi je viens de finir de manger
> Bon app





Merci mais je dois finir des choses t je dois manger par la suite , dur dur  :hein: . Pour moi les vacances c demain , jusqu'au 4 octobre    :rose:


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me demande quoi choisir entre une petite sieste ou le surfnet


 Il est un peu tôt pour une sieste non ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je pense plus que ça vient de l'expression "Ça gaz ?" devenu "Ça fart ?"




Spece " d'inculte va ! Ca s'ecrit " ca Fart*e* "


----------



## Universe player (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me demande quoi choisir entre une petite sieste ou le surfnet


 
 robertav 
:love: :love:


----------



## yoffy (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je pense plus que ça vient de l'expression "Ça gaz ?" devenu "Ça fart ?"


Voila ! c'est ça


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Spece " d'inculte va ! Ca s'ecrit " ca Fart*e* "


 Je veux des preuves !!! Maintenant


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Voila ! c'est ça


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

franswa , il y a pas d'heure pour faire une sieste


----------



## Universe player (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Oups, pas assez rapide pour éditer :rateau:
> 
> Je m'est gouré, sorry :rose: Tu n'étais pas le destinataire de message


 
Ah ok... pas grave  




			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais je dois finir des choses t je dois manger par la suite , dur dur :hein: . Pour moi les vacances c demain , jusqu'au 4 octobre  :rose:


 
Veinard... moi je suis en vacances 10 jours à partir e fin aout  L'été va etre long...très long....


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> franswa , il y a pas d'heure pour faire une sieste


 C'est ce que je me suis dit après avoir répondu :rose:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> franswa , il y a pas d'heure pour faire une sieste





Surtout crapuleuse ?  :rose:


----------



## Universe player (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> franswa , il y a pas d'heure pour faire une sieste


 
Ouais ben moi j'en ferais bien une sieste...


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je veux des preuves !!! Maintenant





Kéwa ?


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Kéwa ?


 Fais pas semblant de pas avoir compris...


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben moi j'en ferais bien une sieste...





Avec qui ?


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas semblant de pas avoir compris...



salut Soifran, ça farte?


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas semblant de pas avoir compris...





mais je suis autant innoncent que toi ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Comment vas-tu?


rendez vous au  paradis


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Salut de l'enfer, les floodfloods  -------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rendez vous au paradis :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

bientot mon millieme post!Qui l'eut cru!


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> salut Soifran, ça farte?


rennesde de nice   :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> rendez vous au paradis :love:  :love:  :love:





Double post ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bientot mon millieme post!Qui l'eut cru!


aussi bon cru que cuit!!


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> rendez vous au  paradis


 D'après certainEs personnes, je suis déjà un ange :rose:


----------



## daffyb (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> franswa , il y a pas d'heure pour faire une sieste


surtout pour la sieste crapuleuse


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Double post ?


première citation pas assez plaisante à moi était


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> rendez vous au  paradis



C'est pas dans la poche


----------



## Universe player (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Avec qui ?


 
Tout seul...sauf si on me propose de m'accompagner


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> D'après certainEs personnes, je suis déjà un ange :rose:


mais tu leur fais des choses dignes d'un diablotin libertin...?   :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> D'après certainEs personnes, je suis déjà un ange :rose:





Ca dépend dans quels domaines , hein


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> première citation pas assez plaisante à moi était




Yoda ?

Ton masque tu peux enlever, car reconnue je t'ai


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mais tu leur fais des choses dignes d'un diablotin libertin...?   :rateau:


 C'est bien possible


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mais tu leur fais des choses dignes d'un diablotin libertin...?   :rateau:




Remarque, ça vaut mieux qu'une diablerie libérale  :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien possible








rhoooo


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Tout seul...sauf si on me propose de m'accompagner





Lance une OPS ( Offre Publique de Sieste ) peut etre que ca marchera


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, ça vaut mieux qu'une diablerie libérale  :rateau:


c'est effectivement une position plus... douloureuse... :rateau:  :rose: :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> rhoooo


 Enfin, je crois que je reste un ange à leurs yeux... :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Lance une OPS ( Offre Publique de Sieste ) peut etre que ca marchera


où en est la côte de la sieste aujourd'hui? ça monte ou ça descend?


----------



## Universe player (5 Juillet 2005)

petit message pour une personne qui se reconnaitra toute seule : si t'aime pas les leche bottes moi j'aime pas les pots de glue dans ton genre.
Change de disque et lache moi avant de prendre du rouge...


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> où en est la côte de la sieste aujourd'hui? ça monte ou ça descend?




Ca monte en fleche avec cette chaleur ca fait toujours du bien


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, je crois que je reste un ange à leurs yeux... :rose:


elles ne connaissent pas tes véritables pensées....


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> petit message pour une personne qui se reconnaitra toute seule : si t'aime pas les leche bottes moi j'aime pas les pots de glue dans ton genre.
> Change de disque et lache moi avant de prendre du rouge...


 Je vois très bien qui c'est...


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> elles ne connaissent pas tes véritables pensées....





On fonde le club des libertins en cavale ?


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> elles ne connaissent pas tes véritables pensées....


 héhéhé  chut...   :love:


----------



## Universe player (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca monte en fleche avec cette chaleur ca fait toujours du bien


 
Ah ? ben j'ai dù glisser sur la côte et tomber en bas parce que la chaleur je la sens plus du tout...


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca monte en fleche avec cette chaleur ca fait toujours du bien


sieste crapuleuse? sieste amoureuse ??


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vois très bien qui c'est...





C qui ?


----------



## Universe player (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vois très bien qui c'est...


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C qui ?


 Son nom est interdit à la prononciation écrite


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

Je vais manger 

Bon app' pour ceux qui vont manger aussi


----------



## Universe player (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger
> 
> Bon app' pour ceux qui vont manger aussi


 
Bon app


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Je vais manger les enfants soyez sages , Papa revient bientôt


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger les enfants soyez sages , Papa revient bientôt


quoi? tu vas manger des enfants???
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Surtout crapuleuse ?  :rose:




si dans mon appart il y a des hommes caché dans les placards
ou des fantomes bien palpable, cela pourra se faire


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Universe player (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si dans mon appart il y a des hommes caché dans les placards
> ou des fantomes bien palpable, cela pourra se faire


 
:love: :love:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si dans mon appart il y a des hommes caché dans les placards
> ou des fantomes bien palpable, cela pourra se faire





Des hommes ? Rien que ca


----------



## Universe player (5 Juillet 2005)

tout le monde il est parti  
Je flood tout seul alors ?  
Je fais comme chez moi ? Ben ca être un beau bordel dans 5 min...


----------



## Xman (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger les enfants soyez sages , Papa revient bientôt



Garde-en un au frais pour deux mains


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Bon , je reviendrai dans la soirée  . A+


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon , je reviendrai dans la soirée  . A+


Tu l'as pas déjà dit ça ? 

Donc panini au fromage pour moi ce midi... et vous ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as pas déjà dit ça ?
> 
> Donc panini au fromage pour moi ce midi... et vous ?





Roooh et tu as vu ton bon point que je t'ai laissé ?  :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Roooh et tu as vu ton bon point que je t'ai laissé ?  :mouais:


Si mais c'était en réponse à un des miens, non ?
comment ça Apple Expo ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si mais c'était en réponse à un des miens, non ?
> comment ça Apple Expo ?




On se connait ... en réalité


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as pas déjà dit ça ?
> 
> Donc panini au fromage pour moi ce midi... et vous ?


 Un baron avec des flageolets  :love:


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

De mieux en mieux les conves ici!.. les cons vivent! oups...convives ,pardon!


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On se connait ... en réalité


koiluidire ? 

peut-être pas sous ce pseudo alors


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> koiluidire ?
> 
> peut-être pas sous ce pseudo alors





Avec tes informateurs , tu peux savoir qui je suis assez facilement


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Putain chuis dans une forme exceptionnelle,* je crois que si Monica Bellucci débarquait pile à l'instant, là, je bafouillerai même pas !
> :rose:



oki oki, promis !!! 

des que monica debarque chez moi je te la branche sur ta isight


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Putain chuis dans une forme exceptionnelle,* je crois que si Monica Bellucci débarquait pile à l'instant, là, je bafouillerai même pas !
> :rose:



 :style:





Même pas les mains moites ???  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Putain chuis dans une forme exceptionnelle,* je crois que si Monica Bellucci débarquait pile à l'instant, là, je bafouillerai même pas !
> :rose:


 Je vais l'appeler et lui dire de te rejoindre :love:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais l'appeler et lui dire de te rejoindre :love:


pas crédible ... du tout ... si tu avais le numéro de monica Bellucci franchement ... tu l'enverrai vers roberto au lieu de la garder pour toi ? .... stupide


----------



## Xman (5 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Putain chuis dans une forme exceptionnelle,* je crois que si Monica Bellucci débarquait pile à l'instant, là, je bafouillerai même pas !
> :rose:



T'es sur ?

Vraiment sûr ?


----------



## Xman (5 Juillet 2005)

:rose: "Coucou Roberto.....oupps" dit-elle


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

Boah ... elle est refaite de partout


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas crédible ... du tout ... si tu avais le numéro de monica Bellucci franchement ... tu l'enverrai vers roberto au lieu de la garder pour toi ? .... stupide





Y'en a qui son généreux ...


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas crédible ... du tout ... si tu avais le numéro de monica Bellucci franchement ... tu l'enverrai vers roberto au lieu de la garder pour toi ? .... stupide


 Nan pas stupide  J'aime pas les poupées gonflables


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan pas stupide  J'aime pas les poupées gonflables





Moi , je preferes les poupées russes


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Boah ... elle est refaite de partout



:mouais: je doute...


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je bafouillerai pas te dis-je : on cause pas quand on a perdu connaissance !
> :love:
> :love:



   

Ca me rappelle de loin une fausse pub de les Nuls
"- Papa, papa, je peux avoir les clés de la voiture...
:love:
- Non, rien :rose: ..."

:rateau:


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan pas stupide  J'aime pas les poupées gonflables




C'est pas ce qu'on fait de mieux comme planche de surf   :style:


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ce qu'on fait de mieux comme planche de surf   :style:


 Ça pourrait peut être glisser...


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça pourrait peut être glisser...



En tout cas flotter c'est sûr


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas flotter c'est sûr


 
flotter c'est mal


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> flotter c'est mal


 Pas au-delà de 60 à l'heure en tout cas


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Putain chuis dans une forme exceptionnelle,* je crois que si Monica Bellucci débarquait pile à l'instant, là, je bafouillerai même pas !
> :rose:


C'est vrai que tu aurais pu choisir une femme plus moche...


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Boah ... elle est refaite de partout



Jalouse....


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse....


bah non ... y'a pas de comparaison de toute façon  :rose: 

vous voulez pas changer de sujet ? ... je sais pas super bien surfer moi :rose:


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah non ... y'a pas de comparaison de toute façon  :rose:



Retire ta main de tes autoportraits, après on pourra comparer


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah non ... y'a pas de comparaison de toute façon  :rose:
> 
> vous voulez pas changer de sujet ? ... je sais pas super bien surfer moi :rose:




Tu veux commencer à creuser tout de suite ou tu préfères attendre que tout le monde soit parti ?


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Retire ta main de tes autoportraits, après on pourra comparer


enlever ma main ne permettra pas de comparer mon corps avec celui de monica ... et de toute façon ...enfin bref ... et puis c'est moins marrant sans les mains ... ( hum ) ...


et creuser quoi ?


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas flotter c'est sûr


 Mais pour glisser, il faut flotter un minimum


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juillet 2005)

salut les gens


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et creuser quoi ?



Un trou.


Pour te cacher.


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> salut les gens


 Salut  Fab


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> flotter c'est mal




Hep, j'en profite pour t'attraper au vol.
[attraper c'est mal]

Ecoute ça


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

j'aime pas quand il pleut


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas quand il pleut



Mais il fait beau....:love:


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais il fait beau....:love:


 Sur macgé toujours :love: Mais dehors, là il fait pas beau, le pire c'est le vent ça détruit le peu de vagues qu'il pourrait y avoir


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hep, j'en profite pour t'attraper au vol.
> [attraper c'est mal]
> 
> Ecoute ça


 
pas avant ce soir, j'ai pas itune sous la main, ni sous le pied d'ailleurs


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pas avant ce soir, j'ai pas itune sous la main, ni sous le pied d'ailleurs


 Il se cache où alors ?


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il se cache où alors ?


 
ba je sais pas, j'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus.


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

dsc

ici il fit très beau  y'a une jolie lumière dans ma rue :love:


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dsc
> 
> ici il fit très beau  y'a une jolie lumière dans ma rue :love:


 La chance 

Et la perche était longue, très longue...


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba je sais pas, j'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus.


 Peut être qu'il a peur des yeux qui sont dessinés dessus... (cf avatar)

PS : Elle est très recherchée


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> La chance
> 
> Et la perche était longue, très longue...


vantard


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Peut être qu'il a peur des yeux qui sont dessinés dessus... (cf avatar)
> 
> PS : Elle est très recherchée


 
faut que je retire les yeux de mes mains, je verrais mieux peut-être


----------



## N°6 (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute ça



Pas mal !  Par contre (si c'est ce dont tu parlais hier) on a pas la même définition de la bossa :rateau: 

[edit] Ça me rappelle un peu Married Monk (la voix notamment)[/edit]


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vantard


  :rose: C'est toi qui l'a prise


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faut que je retire les yeux de mes mains, je verrais mieux peut-être


 Mais bien sûr !!! Voilà, la solution   :love:


----------



## Xman (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dsc
> 
> ici il fit très beau  y'a une jolie lumière dans ma rue :love:



Et devant ton Mac aussi ...


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :rose: C'est toi qui l'a prise


'tention hein !!! je prend rien du tout moi ...

Xman ... quelle lumière ? ... à part celle de l'écran ...


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

Je vais manger un truc, le temps c'est de pire en pire


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mais bien sûr !!! Voilà, la solution   :love:



Lussa, ça farte?


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 'tention hein !!! je prend rien du tout moi ...
> 
> Xman ... quelle lumière ? ... à part celle de l'écran ...


 C'est quoi alors le "dsc" ?


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger un truc, le temps c'est de pire en pire


franswa ou la logique très très logique


----------



## Xman (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Xman ... quelle lumière ? ... à part celle de l'écran ...



Et, qui y a t-il devant l'écran ????


Pffff


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et, qui y a t-il devant l'écran ????
> 
> 
> Pffff


y'a moi ... une lumière ? qui s'emmerde ferme en tout cas


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'a moi ... une lumière ? qui s'emmerde ferme en tout cas





Qu'est ce qui faut pas entendre comme betise ici


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

votre sieste  a eté bonne ?


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

tain c'est les grandes discussions ici!...on s'fait tout petit...on note, on calepine...on se tait face a tant d'éloquence et de babil, moi j'dis!


----------



## Xman (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'a moi ... une lumière ? qui s'emmerde ferme en tout cas



Soit heureuse : 
T'as ton Bac
Tas ton Mac
T'as des mains, j'les ai vues
Il fait beau
C'est les vacances (enfin pour toi)

alors ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> votre sieste  a eté bonne ?





Il a pas trop mal dans le placard le monsieur ?


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> votre sieste  a eté bonne ?



tu te prends régulierement la température toi, j'espere! Vigilance!


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Soit heureuse :
> T'as ton Bac
> Tas ton Mac
> T'as des mains, j'les ai vues
> ...





Fais du sport , va fête ton bac , appeles des amies chez toi c simple la vie


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Soit heureuse :
> T'as ton Bac
> Tas ton Mac
> T'as des mains, j'les ai vues
> ...



elle est amoureuse de moi pasque j'suis top beau mais elle est venere pasque je l'ai virée sac a mains par dessus la fenetre , de msn.


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Soit heureuse :
> T'as ton Bac
> Tas ton Mac
> T'as des mains, j'les ai vues
> ...


j'ai mon bac ... ouais
j'ai rien à faire sur mon mac ...
j'ai des mains ... ouais ...
il fait beau ... je suis à l'intérieur
c'est les vacances ... c'est trop long les vacances   quand on n'a rien à faire ... 

donc ... je m'emmerde


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal !  Par contre (si c'est ce dont tu parlais hier) on a pas la même définition de la bossa :rateau:



Oui, on va dire que ça s'appelle de la confabulation (si, si ça existe) : si la perception du message original n'est pas bonne, le sujet qui le retransmet peut 'broder' un peu dessus 
Ajoute à ça l'effet "nouvelle vague" et tu comprendras pourquoi j'ai transformé ce truc à la sauce Bossa 

Cela dit la version du gars reste intéressante, même hors de son contexte initial


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mon bac ... ouais
> j'ai rien à faire sur mon mac ...
> j'ai des mains ... ouais ...
> il fait beau ... je suis à l'intérieur
> ...




Profite de ton oisivité de jeune future étudiante.

Dis-toi que dans quelques années ça sera ça :
http://www.jmemmerdeaubureau.com/


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mon bac ... ouais
> j'ai rien à faire sur mon mac ...
> j'ai des mains ... ouais ...
> il fait beau ... je suis à l'intérieur
> ...



écoute pas la peine de m'envoyer des mps a tout bout de champ.
si vraiment tu veux que je te débloque sur msn, tu m'écris un poeme en vers octosylabiques florentin avec des terza rima!.
je t'ai déja dit...


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

je m'emmerde pas à ce point


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on va dire que ça s'appelle de la confabulation (si, si ça existe) : si la perception du message original n'est pas bonne, le sujet qui le retransmet peut 'broder' un peu dessus
> Ajoute à ça l'effet "nouvelle vague" et tu comprendras pourquoi j'ai transformé ce truc à la sauce Bossa
> 
> Cela dit la version du gars reste intéressante, même hors de son contexte initial


 
vous parlez du mec qui a fait une reprise de teenage riot? c'est koi son ptit nom?


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Ne pas aimer les vacances , tu as pas des amies maiwen ?


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

ouala  c'est ça ... ou disons que là y'en a certaines qui sont en plein rattrapage


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> franswa ou la logique très très logique


 la logique de Franswa   :love:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouala  c'est ça ... ou disons que là y'en a certaines qui sont en plein rattrapage




Invite des amis  a défaut d'amies


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> la logique de Franswa   :love:





Tu l'as mise sous Copyright ?  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as mise sous Copyright ?  :rateau:


 De toute façon, elle est inviolable


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, elle est inviolable




Qui , maiwen ?  :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> vous parlez du mec qui a fait une reprise de teenage riot? c'est koi son ptit nom?


Exact 

C'est un certain David Kitt


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, elle est inviolable


qui ça ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça recommence!!???


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, elle est inviolable


Il paraît que la ceinture de chasteté fait un grand retour en ce moment   :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mon bac ... ouais
> j'ai rien à faire sur mon mac ...
> j'ai des mains ... ouais ...
> il fait beau ... je suis à l'intérieur
> ...



ah je suis d'accord!!! j'avais oublié ce que c'est les vacances .. à part rien faire et décompresser!! je veux rien faire!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Il paraît que la ceinture de chasteté fait un grand retour en ce moment   :rateau:





Il faut faire un sondage , tiens sur macg . Je suis sure il y en a qui l'ont


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, elle est inviolable


ce franswa quel libertin paradoxal!!


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ce franswa quel libertin paradoxal!!





Et ta rousse ?  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

alors pour répondre

 j'ai pas d'amiS ... 

et vous êtes tous des diablotins


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et ta rousse ?  :rose:




Il l'a bue





Ah, c'était pas une bière?...


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors pour répondre
> 
> j'ai pas d'amiS ...
> 
> et vous êtes tous des diablotins





Fais en toi  :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et ta rousse ?  :rose:









franswa a une rousse??


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

et je les trouve dans les kinder ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Il l'a bue
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je sais pas pour toi mais une femme est bien meilleur qu'une biere ....... Enfin ca dépend de laquelle femme bien sur


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

moi aussi je m'ennuie donc direction cinema:

il y a quoi d'interessant a voir en ce moment ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et je les trouve dans les kinder ?





Non sur le net , dehors , en boite , dans un parc , dans des musées partout quoi


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je m'ennuie donc direction cinema:
> 
> il y a quoi d'interessant a voir en ce moment ?





My summer of Love   

ici


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas d'amiS ...


Moi je veux bien être ton ami  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien être ton ami  :rose:


je veux des amis en vrai ... pas des dragons d'un pays en 3D que j'arrive même pas à le faire voler en plus


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je veux des amis en vrai... pas des dragons d'un pays en 3D que j'arrive même pas à le faire voler en plus


Tu sais, derrière la bête il y a un homme   

 :mouais:  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, derrière la bête il y a un homme
> 
> :mouais:  :hein:  :rateau:


ton dresseur ?


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ton dresseur ?


Pfffffff naaaaaaaaan je suis un dragon LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIBRE


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffff naaaaaaaaan je suis un dragon LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIBRE


je connais la chanson ... tu n'es pas un numéro blabla


----------



## N°6 (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je connais la chanson ... tu n'es pas un numéro blabla



 HÉHO ! Ça va oui ?


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

Et puis d'abord je suis pas en 3D je suis en tatouage en ce moment


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

ouais ...bof ... en avatar ça rend moins bien ...


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ...bof ... en avatar ça rend moins bien ...


Si tu continues comme ça on va pas être amis longtemps


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et je les trouve dans les kinder ?


ils auront un gout de chocolat au lait .. et seront moins amers que certains amis de la réalité subjective ..


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si tu continues comme ça on va pas être amis longtemps


bah 1 de perdu 10 de retrouvés ( si ça marchait comme ça ... )


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> franswa a une rousse??


 Chut  Faut pas le dire  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah 1 de perdu 10 de retrouvés ( si ça marchait comme ça ... )


spyro étant notre maitre es smileys ce n'est pas bien de ne pas le respecter  

mais bon l'affection est un mystère une sincèrité partagée ..


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Chut  Faut pas le dire  :love:





Ca fait longtemps ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

adieu cinema  :mouais: monsieur a changé d'avis


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Chut  Faut pas le dire  :love:


il a aussi une blonde , une brune...


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ce franswa quel libertin paradoxal!!


 :rose:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> adieu cinema  :mouais: monsieur a changé d'avis


souvent homme varie ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> adieu cinema  :mouais: monsieur a changé d'avis


monsieur cinéma ..; ah mais tu es mariée à pierre tchernia .. me goure je?


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait longtemps ?


 Je sais pas en fait... Je m'en étais pas apreçu


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> monsieur cinéma ..; ah mais tu es mariée à pierre tchernia .. me goure je?


oui oui te gourjes


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> souvent homme varie ...


car il suit celle qu'il aime comme son ombre ... :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> car il suit celle qu'il aime comme son ombre ... :rateau:


seul lucky luke est assez rapide pour ça


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> il a aussi une blonde , une brune...


 Avant de retrouver la rousse peut être bien :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> seul lucky luke est assez rapide pour ça


mm il n'était pas question de "tirer" .. je ne parlais pas de franswa .. qui semble avoir des moeurs assez ... enfin... héhé... bref ... :rateau:    :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Avant de retrouver la rousse peut être bien :love:


qu'est ce que je disais!!


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mm il n'était pas question de "tirer" .. je ne parlais pas de franswa .. qui semble avoir des moeurs assez ... enfin... héhé... bref ... :rateau:    :rose:


je parlais pas de tirer non plus ... j'avais même pas fait le rapprochement ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mm il n'était pas question de "tirer" .. je ne parlais pas de franswa .. qui semble avoir des moeurs assez ... enfin... héhé... bref ... :rateau:    :rose:


pardonne moi franswa , je suis en train de te faire une réputation déplorable


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que je disais!!


 Je crois qu'elle en fait autant de son côté  :rose:

Vive l'été :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je parlais pas de tirer non plus ... j'avais même pas fait le rapprochement ...


rangeons donc lucky luke ailleurs il n'a jamais trouvé de lucky lukette pour devenir l'ombre de son ombre


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pardonne moi franswa , je suis en train de te faire une réputation déplorable


 T'inquiètes pas   On est là pour jouer non ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'elle en fait autant de son côté  :rose:
> 
> Vive l'été :love:


mmmm c'est moderne ...alors cueillez cueillez les roses du péché 
slogan encore valable donc..:


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes pas   On est là pour jouer non ?


oui m'enfin bon ... j'aime te voir là !! je vais pas te griller juste pour rire!!


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'elle en fait autant de son côté  :rose:
> 
> Vive l'été :love:





Qui la veuve clicot ?


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> oui m'enfin bon ... j'aime te voir là !! je vais pas te griller juste pour rire!!


  Merci  Ça me fait plaisir ce que tu dis :love:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Bon Papa va prendre un bain , vous etes sage les enfants ?


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

vous arrêtez un peu de vous faire des mamours et de vous lancer des fleurs ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous arrêtez un peu de vous faire des mamours et de vous lancer des fleurs ?





Tiens  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: , tu vas mieux ?  :rose:


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

il est ou sonnyboy?
c'est devenu un bar a champomy içi...Garçon, une vodka rebdull pour moi!...et que ca saute!


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah 1 de perdu 10 de retrouvés ( si ça marchait comme ça ... )


Pffffff comment qu'elle est méchante avec moi, z'avez vu ?


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pffffff comment qu'elle est méchante avec moi, z'avez vu ?



te laisse pas faire ,petit d'homme..


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous arrêtez un peu de vous faire des mamours et de vous lancer des fleurs ?


 Tu en veux ? Il m'en reste pour toi si tu veux :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Un salut de l'enfer, floodfloods


----------



## mikoo (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde!


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

Non !!!


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Un salut de l'enfer, floodfloods


  diablo


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous arrêtez un peu de vous faire des mamours et de vous lancer des fleurs ?


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Non !!!


 C'est pour moi ce non  :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous arrêtez un peu de vous faire des mamours et de vous lancer des fleurs ?







maiwen le papillon à la tronçonneuse!!!


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


 Qui est qui dans cette scène ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> maiwen le papillon à la tronçonneuse!!!


elle a pas d'amis ... disait- elle... en fait, elle n'en a plus .. elle les tue au fur et à mesure ...


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

c'est pour vous TOUS  ! 

y'a quelqu'un dont j'aime bien la signature mais j'ai pas vu qui c'était ... image subliminale


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Qui est qui dans cette scène ?


demande à maiwen je me contente d'illustrer ses volontés ...


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour vous TOUS  !
> 
> y'a quelqu'un dont j'aime bien la signature mais j'ai pas vu qui c'était ... image subliminale


    Où est passée ta gentillesse ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Euh, le bar des assassineurs?


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Euh, le bar des assassineurs?


 Pareil que des floodeurs


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Où est passée ta gentillesse ?


euh ... tu connais déjà la réponse ... 

je vais manger ... bon appétit chez vous ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que des floodeurs


À okay j'ai cru me tromper de lien tout à coup


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

cherchez pas, c'est moi qu'elle 'coeur' comme elle le dit dans son petit babil adolescentin.
sté mouvant!


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ... tu connais déjà la réponse ...
> 
> je vais manger ... bon appétit chez vous ...


Bon ap'


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ... tu connais déjà la réponse ...
> 
> je vais manger ... bon appétit chez vous ...


 Je pense pas qu'il soit dans le mien ou alors je me demande comment il est arrivé là... 

Mais peut être qu'en cherchant bien, on devrait pourvoir la retrouver


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> cherchez pas, c'est moi qu'elle 'coeur' comme elle le dit dans son petit babil adolescentin.
> sté mouvant!


ah ce derennes ... qui prend tout le monde pour des ados sauf lui!!! alors que cela se lit dans ta prose que tu l'es toi aussi, ami


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> À okay j'ai cru me tromper de lien tout à coup


 Tu es bien au bon endroit


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Euh, le bar des assassineurs?


tiens on pourrait ouvrir ce fil des assassineurs!! ça irait bien avec le rouge mac g


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ap'


tu restes diablo?? demi- frère de l'ange ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tiens on pourrait ouvrir ce fil des assassineurs!! ça irait bien avec le rouge mac g


ROUGE


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu restes diablo?? demi- frère de l'ange ...


et floodeur entier


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu restes diablo?? demi- frère de l'ange ...


Je m'appele Ange.


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> ROUGE


 Il est plutôt orange ton rouge


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> ROUGE


daltonien ce diable ... son enfer est d'un écolo vert ...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il est plutôt orange ton rouge


Oui, c'était pour "le rouge de MacG"


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je m'appele Ange.


d'où le rouge orANGE ...


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'était pour "le rouge de MacG"


 Comprend toujours pas


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il est plutôt orange ton rouge


héhéhé c'est moi le daltonien!! :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> d'où le rouge orANGE ...


orAnge


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> d'où le rouge orANGE ...


 Ça cherche dur


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Comprend toujours pas


le rouge mac g est pas vraiment rouge rouge !!ya eu des fils sur ce sujet !! ah lala ce franswa !!


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Comprend toujours pas


Joël a dit que ce serait bien un fil assassin: il irait bien avec le rouge de MacG...Pigé? :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé c'est moi le daltonien!! :rateau:


 Un Ange Daltonien c'est rare


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> le rouge mac g est pas vraiment rouge rouge !!ya eu des fils sur ce sujet !! ah lala ce franswa !!


de toute façon, franswa ne voit pas le rouge mais la rousse


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> le rouge mac g est pas vraiment rouge rouge !!ya eu des fils sur ce sujet !! ah lala ce franswa !!


 désolé :rose: là j'ai compris


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Un Ange Daltonien c'est rare


ça évite de voir les erreurs comme des fautes .. mais plutôt comme des détours ..vers le bien


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> désolé :rose: là j'ai compris


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon, franswa ne voit pas le rouge mais la rousse


 Arrêtons d'en parler


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ça évite de voir les erreurs comme des fautes .. mais plutôt comme des détours ..vers le bien


 J'aime ce genre d'Ange


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

on redevient fleuristes les gars ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 du coup chucky maiwen nous a abandonnés!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'aime ce genre d'Ange


Surtout quand c'est un prof de français, pour les fautes...


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> la rousse


Elle est illustre ?   

_J'me comprends_   :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

vous avez de ces discussions métaphysiques quand je suis pas là c'est fou ...


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> on redevient fleuristes les gars ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ouais, j'ai vu 

Je vais pas tarder à aller manger et sortir après donc y aura plus de fleurs d'ici demain


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout quand c'est un prof de français, pour les fautes...


des erreurs ...  et puis je fais attention aussi à la symbolique des notes et aux appréciations .. les élèves doivent découvrir des facettes d'eux en lesquelles ils ne croient plus parfois


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Elle est illustre ?
> 
> _J'me comprends_   :rateau:


 là, j'arrive pas à comprendre encore


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous avez de ces discussions métaphysiques quand je suis pas là c'est fou ...


relis au lieu de persifler


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là, j'arrive pas à comprendre encore


moi non plus je passe mon tour


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Je reviens les enfants soyez sage !


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> des erreurs ...  et puis je fais attention aussi à la symbolique des notes et aux appréciations .. les élèves doivent découvrir des facettes d'eux en lesquelles ils ne croient plus parfois


Heureusement que vous êtes là vous, les profs...


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens les enfants soyez sage !


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> relis au lieu de persifler


j'ai lu 
- bonjour je m'appelle ange
- bonsoir moi j'ai pas compris
- mais où est chucky ? 


...  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)




----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu
> - bonjour je m'appelle ange
> - bonsoir moi j'ai pas compris
> - mais où est chucky ?
> ...


Avec un A majuscule s'il te plait  :love:


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu
> - bonjour je m'appelle ange
> - bonsoir moi j'ai pas compris
> - mais où est chucky ?
> ...


 Oui, ça peut paraître bizarre et l'être aussi :love:


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous avez de ces discussions métaphysiques quand je suis pas là c'est fou ...



tiens, c'est marrant, on dirat du moi.
ca va mayo?
tu continues a faire la tete?


----------



## Sloughi (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tiens, c'est marrant, on dirat du moi.
> ca va mayo?
> tu continues a faire la tete?


Y'a-t-il un certain "Moi" dans la salle?


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

Allez juste en passant, je viens fêter mon 1000 ème avec vous...

A la votre


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens les enfants soyez sage !


il vieillit vite ce gregg!!


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hep, j'en profite pour t'attraper au vol.
> [attraper c'est mal]
> 
> Ecoute ça



mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette horreur! :affraid:


----------



## iNano (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Allez juste en passant, je viens fêter mon 1000 ème avec vous...
> 
> A la votre


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour


Sloughi,


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour


 Salut Sloughi


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu
> - bonjour je m'appelle ange
> - bonsoir moi j'ai pas compris
> - mais où est chucky ?


Ben alors tu vois, c'est pas si mal


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

Ange, j'aime bien ta signature

jahrom coucou  n'annif


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Allez juste en passant, je viens fêter mon 1000 ème avec vous...
> 
> A la votre


 Bon millième alors


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a-t-il un certain "Moi" dans la salle?


j'ai du voir son nombril au milieu du fil :affraid:


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Ange, j'aime bien ta signature
> 
> jahrom coucou  n'annif


 diablo ... est aimé d'une papillonne


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Allez juste en passant, je viens fêter mon 1000 ème avec vous...
> 
> A la votre


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> diablo ... est aimé d'une papillonne


Non, pire, sa signature


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

flood flood flood flood waaaa je me sens à cette nuit où j'ai floodé seul quelques temps !!!


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> diablo ... est aimé d'une papillonne


la signature d'un ange est aimée d'une papillonne


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Ange, j'aime bien ta signature


J'te dédicace celui que tu veux, le rose est réservé à Tatav...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> J'te dédicace celui que tu veux, le rose est réservé à Tatav...


j'aime bien le jaune


----------



## Sloughi (5 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir




salut


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


 Salut Cor


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien le jaune








, À Maiwen, la papillonne floodeuse de MacG .


Édit: Aïe mes yeux!


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> il vieillit vite ce gregg!!






jalouse ?


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

Pourquoi tu lui donnes un carton jaune ? Qu'est-ce qu'elle a fait ??  :mouais:

_A part être méchante  _


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu lui donnes un carton jaune ? Qu'est-ce qu'elle a fait ??  :mouais:
> 
> _A part être méchante  _


C'est une prévention avant le carton rouge


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

je préfère un bleu en fait ...


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

Je vais manger et ce soir je sors 

Bonne soirée sur macgé :love:


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je préfère un bleu en fait ...


Moi je prendrai un Venacais.  :love:  :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je préfère un bleu en fait ...


"ne nous énervons pas "




, À Maiwen, la papillonne floodeuse de MacG .


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je préfère un bleu en fait ...


 :casse:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

bonne soirée franswa

on a fait plus bleu comme bleu ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger et ce soir je sors
> 
> Bonne soirée sur macgé :love:


tu vas au resto?,tu nous ramènes quelque chose?


----------



## Sloughi (5 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger et ce soir je sors
> 
> Bonne soirée sur macgé :love:








bonne soiree


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> :casse:


Le prochain c'est "la papillone chieuse de MacG" :love:


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonne soirée franswa
> 
> on a fait plus bleu comme bleu ...


Et en plus elle est ch... euh exigeante


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu vas au resto?,tu nous ramènes quelque chose?


 Soirée entre potes tranquille et je ne sais pas ce qui m'attend après... 

Merci Maiwen et Sloughi


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

ben il est violet son bleu ... dans ce cas je préfère le jaune ... 

t'as pas du orange ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Le prochain c'est "la papillone chieuse de MacG" :love:


  pas très courtois tout ça!!


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

Ouaip et le violet c'est mon rayon hein alors pwet !


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben il est violet son bleu ... dans ce cas je préfère le jaune ...
> 
> t'as pas du orange ?


Je reviens

Édit: je n'ai jamais dit que c'était du bleu...


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben il est violet son bleu ... dans ce cas je préfère le jaune ...
> 
> t'as pas du orange ?


ah .. cette fois elle veut assortir à sa tenue ..   :love:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

Enfait logiquement ma couleur devrait être le rouge ... puisque le papillon ... mais ça fait péjoratif ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

1050è page!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

allez faut arriver à 1100!!   :rateau:


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Enfait logiquement ma couleur devrait être le rouge ... puisque le papillon ... mais ça fait péjoratif ...



téréssant tout ça! téréssant!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

tel sisyphe désespérant de l'ennui , remplir le vide avec du vide proche du désespoir et le masquer derrière des mots des rires dérisoires ..


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tel sisyphe désespérant de l'ennui , remplir le vide avec du vide proche du désespoir et le masquer derrière des mots des rires dérisoires ..



t'es un grand mélancolique toi dis moi!


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

Et du noir ? il a pas en noir ? c'est bien le noir ... ça se porte avec tout ... et comme ça ça fera en rouge et noir ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Enfait logiquement ma couleur devrait être le rouge ... puisque le papillon ... mais ça fait péjoratif ...


en quoi est ce péjoratif?


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

"Votre signature ne peut pas dépasser 300 caractères"... :hein:

Édit, il est rouge, mon orange


----------



## duracel (5 Juillet 2005)

Le noir amincit, c'est une couleur de gonzesse.


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

cela dit ... paraît-il que ma couleur c'est le vert ... 

alors Ange je te propose un truc ... tu vires tous ces petits carrés disgracieux et tu m'en fais un plus grand ... arc-en-ciel ... je vois que ça


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

bon,moi je repasserais quand ca causera d'autres choses que de couleurs primaires.


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Et du noir ? il a pas en noir ? c'est bien le noir ... ça se porte avec tout ... et comme ça ça fera en rouge et noir ...








 :sleep:


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> cela dit ... paraît-il que ma couleur c'est le vert ...


Souvent femme varie...


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> cela dit ... paraît-il que ma couleur c'est le vert ...
> 
> alors Ange je te propose un truc ... tu vires tous ces petits carrés disgracieux et tu m'en fais un plus grand ... arc-en-ciel ... je vois que ça


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Le noir amincit, c'est une couleur de gonzesse.


ou des pirates ou des anarchistes.. 

ah la mode détourne tout!!


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

bof ... c'est pas terrible en noir ... je vais prendre le jaune finalement


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

floooood flooooooooooo flodddddoooodooododllldoodloldolollllffffff


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bof ... c'est pas terrible en noir ... je vais prendre le jaune finalement


et le vert vetyver on dirait je vais voir le mauve à la lumière .. inoubliable fraicheur du trefle parfumé  :love:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

il s'est assassiné Ange ? léou ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il s'est assassiné Ange ? léou ?


dans son harmonium à couleurs .. il va te faire une création rien que pour toi :love:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Souvent femme varie...





Où ca une femme ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

1051è


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> dans son harmonium à couleurs .. il va te faire une création rien que pour toi :love:


c'est adorable


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est adorable


tu vois .. tu aimes les fleurs finalement.
.


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est adorable


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

c'est pas des fleurs ... c'est un carré virtuel ...


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

Il en met du temps pour pondre un carré


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il en met du temps pour pondre un carré


ça doit bloquer


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas des fleurs ... c'est un carré virtuel ...


il n'est pas membre du cercle


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il s'est assassiné Ange ? léou ?


Je suis allé manger quelque peu...


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

zut ... je viens de me rendre compte qu'en fait Ange c'est un bébé ange ... un chérubin quoi ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> zut ... je viens de me rendre compte qu'en fait Ange c'est un bébé ange ... un chérubin quoi ...


Oui, je suis jeune  Belle hyperbole


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je suis jeune  Belle hyperbole


c'était pas une métaphore ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était pas une métaphore ?


Je donne ma langue au chat


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était pas une métaphore ?


C'est fini les gros mots ? Pourquoi pas une litote pendant que vous y êtes ?


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

je viens de passé sur tiger sa tripe bien long au demarage mais sa le fait  



 a tous tout le monde y vas bien?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était pas une métaphore ?


plutôt métaphore en effet ...


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> plutôt métaphore en effet ...


la seule figure de style que je connaîs ... ou presque ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> plutôt métaphore en effet ...


re ça se passe bien les vacances?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la seule figure de style que je connaîs ... ou presque ...


les collégiens en apprennent quelques unes de plus tu sais..;   :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la seule figure de style que je connaîs ... ou presque ...


on va te mettre en cours intensif avec Joël  

(Note: pauvre Joël )


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> re ça se passe bien les vacances?


mmm au ralenti...


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la seule figure de style que je connaîs ... ou presque ...


Si c'est une figure, elle a des dents ?


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> les collégiens en apprennent quelques unes de plus tu sais..;   :rateau:


je sais ... mais j'ai jamais réussi à m'en souvenir ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> les collégiens en apprennent quelques unes de plus tu sais..;   :rateau:


À bon?


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmm au ralenti...



a fond du ralenti oui


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> on va te mettre en cours intensif avec Joël
> 
> (Note: pauvre Joël )




pourquoi pauvre?? 

elle a l'air sympa maiwen!!


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pauvre??
> 
> elle a l'air sympa maiwen!!


surtout que le français c'est fini ... je passe à l'anglais "maintenant"


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> À bon?


tu es en classe toi?... car ya hyperbole comme tu dis .. énumération .. anaphore ... etc


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pauvre??
> 
> elle a l'air sympa maiwen!!


Je parlais de cours de français, pas d'autre choses    :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> surtout que le français c'est fini ... je passe à l'anglais "maintenant"


et les traductions??


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu es en classe toi?... car ya hyperbole comme tu dis .. énumération .. anaphore ... etc


Tu vois ton avatar? c'est exactement moi en cours de français  

(ces mots me disent quelque chose)


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de cours de français, pas d'autre choses    :love:


ouhlala ! mais t'es beaucoup trop jeune pour penser à de telles choses  ... tu es pas couché d'ailleurs ? ... ya pu de jeunesse ... les parents laissent tout faire ...


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de cours de français, pas d'autre choses    :love:



ha non s'est la prof on me la pique pas ou alors on fait pas nos cour ensemble les partouze linguistique moi j aime pas.


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et les traductions??


Un widget de dashboard


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de cours de français, pas d'autre choses    :love:


bin c'est ce que je dis , elle doit pas etre totalement hermetique à connaitre des figures de style et elle doit être sympa !! faut apprendre en s'amusant


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et les traductions??


hum quoi les traductions ? tu veux dire par rapport au français ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Un widget de dashboard


dashboard devant les flux de conscience de virginia woolf ... mm ça devrait pas le faire...


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum quoi les traductions ? tu veux dire par rapport au français ?


bien sûr!! y a des points de grammaire française qui se retrouvent utiles pour traduire !! je connais , j'ai beaucoup fait des travaux de ce genre :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

on ne remplace pas l'homme par une machine pour ce genre de choses ... et à mon avis on n'est pas près de le faire ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

1053è


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bien sûr!! y a des points de grammaire française qui se retrouvent utiles pour traduire !! je connais , j'ai beaucoup fait de travaux de ce genre :rateau:


bien sur !!! et je suis en L ... alors j'ai beau pas connaître les noms des figures de style ... je sais écrire ... ( quoique c'est même plus évident maintenant )


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouhlala ! mais t'es beaucoup trop jeune pour penser à de telles choses  ... tu es pas couché d'ailleurs ? ... ya pu de jeunesse ... les parents laissent tout faire ...


Tu as raison, je vais m'en aller regarder un DVD pour m'endormir d'ailleur, bonne nuit à tous .


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, je vais m'en aller regarder un DVD pour m'endormir d'ailleur, bonne nuit à tous .


je laisse la porte entrouverte ? tu veux que je laisse la lumière allumée ou tu préfère ta veilleuse ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je laisse la porte entrouverte ? tu veux que je laisse la lumière allumée ou tu préfère ta veilleuse ?


un papillon veilleuse c'est mimi


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> un papillon veilleuse c'est mimi


oui , j'ai plus qu'à mettre les doigts dans la prise


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> un papillon veilleuse c'est mimi



J'ai loupé l'heure de bonne nuit les petits ?

Zut  :hein:


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui , j'ai plus qu'à mettre les doigts dans la prise


un brushing gratuit??


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> J'ai loupé l'heure de bonne nuit les petits ?
> 
> Zut  :hein:


c'était bonne nuit les bébés nanges et chérubins 
et sur ce je vais faire de même ... ma mère commence à ronfler au dessus dans la mezzanine ( si elle lisait ça  )


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> J'ai loupé l'heure de bonne nuit les petits ?
> 
> Zut  :hein:


mr stone .. ton avatar semble être cousin de nounours .. c'est diablo qui a eu droit a bonne nuit les petits avec un papillon marchand de sable


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était bonne nuit les bébés nanges et chérubins
> et sur ce je vais faire de même ... ma mère commence à ronfler au dessus dans la mezzanine ( si elle lisait ça  )


douce nuit maiwen ...


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

MossieurPierre c'est Petit Ours Brun ( grandes dents blanches  )  :love:


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mr stone .. ton avatar semble être cousin de nounours .. c'est diablo qui a eu droit a bonne nuit les petits avec un papillon marchand de sable



Z'avez pas oublié de lui coller son suppo hein ? :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> MossieurPierre c'est Petit Ours Brun ( grandes dents blanches  )  :love:



T'en foutrais moi 

 

Allez le gosses, au lit sinon demain vous allez tomber la tête la première dans votre bol de Frosties©


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> T'en foutrais moi
> 
> 
> 
> Allez le gosses, au lit sinon demain vous allez tomber la tête la première dans votre bol de Frosties©


j'aime pas les frosties ... j'aime pas avoir un tigre en moi ... je préfère les cracottes ... qui font crac-crac  

allez dodo ...  :rose:


----------



## gafeman (5 Juillet 2005)

Alors voilà ce forum me parait etre un bon endroit pour trouver une ame charitable qui m'expliquera comment activer ichat et utiliser aim. Moi là je renonce.


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... j'aime pas avoir un tigre en moi ...
> .  :rose:


et un tiger dans ton ordinateur...?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

gafeman a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà ce forum me parait etre un bon endroit pour trouver une ame charitable qui m'expliquera comment activer ichat et utiliser aim. Moi là je renonce.


il serait mieux de poser cette question sur le forum internet .. ou de faire une recherche ... sur le sujet 


en tout cas pour ichat il te faut ouvrir un compte .mac ... tu as ton mac depuis combien de temps?

d'après ton profil tu l'as depuis peu donc inscription facile et gratuite via le site mac ..


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les frosties ... j'aime pas avoir un tigre en moi ... je préfère les cracottes ... qui font crac-crac
> 
> allez dodo ...  :rose:



Fais de beaux rêves :love:


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

gafeman a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà ce forum me parait etre un bon endroit pour trouver une ame charitable qui m'expliquera comment activer ichat et utiliser aim. Moi là je renonce.



Jojo a raison, il suffit de créer un compte .mac, c'est gratos pendant 30 jours et ensuite tu conserves ton compte AIM avec ton adresse @mac.com, si c'est pas la mégaclasse ça 

Pis apoué tu suis les indications, tu cliques suivant, suivant, ok, oui, suivant, et voilà !


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas pour ichat il te faut ouvrir un compte .mac ...


Ou AIM simplement


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ou AIM simplement



Vi mais on se la péte plus avec une adresse @mac.com  :style:


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Vi mais on se la péte plus avec une adresse @mac.com  :style:


:mouais:  Moi je trouve au contraire que ça fait consommateur de base qui prend le premier truc qui vient sans réfléchir, un peu comme les adresses en msn ou en hotmail    
Un vrai AIM sans marque déposée dedans, personnel et tout, ça oui ça le fait


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Vi mais on se la péte plus avec une adresse @mac.com  :style:




*Vi mais *
le compte en banque se la péte un peu moins


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vi mais *
> le compte en banque se la péte un peu moins



*Mais puisqu'on vous dit*
que c'est gratos-gratos pendant 30 jours :hein:


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

Là rob' et -purfils- c'est de la synchro


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  Moi je trouve au contraire que ça fait consommateur de base qui prend le premier truc qui vient sans réfléchir, un peu comme les adresses en msn ou en hotmail
> Un vrai AIM sans marque déposée dedans, personnel et tout, ça oui ça le fait




Oui, tu as raison.
Une adresse .mac c'est bien de réserver ça aux blaireaux qui ont un mac. 
 :mouais:    :hein:


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

hé beh !! tout ça juste pour savoir comment faire fonctionner ichat??


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu as raison.
> Une adresse .mac c'est bien de réserver ça aux blaireaux qui ont un mac.
> :mouais:    :hein:


Ben c'est un service commercial quoi (qui ne vaut pas son prix à mon avis), avec de la pub honteusement intégrée dans l'OS, alors moi je trouve que ça fait pigeon (plutôt que blaireau)


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est un service commercial quoi (qui ne vaut pas son prix à mon avis), avec de la pub honteusement intégrée dans l'OS, alors moi je trouve que ça fait pigeon (plutôt que blaireau)


du moment que j'ai l'adresse pour me servir d'ichat et que je n'ai rien à payer pour ça .. le reste je réfléchis pas .. c'est pratique c'est tout!! 

les services .mac  je m'en suis jamais servi meme pendant la periode d'essai j'étais trop occupé à faire fonctionner mon bel ibook


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est un service commercial quoi (qui ne vaut pas son prix à mon avis), avec de la pub honteusement intégrée dans l'OS, alors moi je trouve que ça fait pigeon (plutôt que blaireau)



Vi mais là je ne parlais que du compte ichat que tu conserves au-delà de la période d'essai de 30 jours, et que je trouve bien pratique. :rateau:

Sur le reste je te rejoins, faudrait être un peu con pour payer (cher) un service aussi peu performant


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je laisse la porte entrouverte ? tu veux que je laisse la lumière allumée ou tu préfère ta veilleuse ?


La porte ouverte et la lumière dans le couloir


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> La porte ouverte et la lumière dans le couloir




Mais t'es pas encore couché toi ?


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

N'empêche l'autre là il a lancé un sujet de conversation et il a disparu


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> La porte ouverte et la lumière dans le couloir


le petit diable traine encore


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche l'autre là il a lancé un sujet de conversation et il a disparu



Il a laissé tomber en voyant la tête des poivrots au comptoir  Si ça tombe il est parti sur macbid pour voir si c'est mieux   :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Tiens le papillon est allé se coucher?


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> le petit diable traine encore


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

la compagnie 

tout vas pour le mieux pour vous?


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la compagnie
> 
> tout vas pour le mieux pour vous?





Jusqu'ici tout va bien


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

Pourvou qué ça doure !


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

coucou


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

je tripe trops avec les widjet s'est terrible se truc


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> coucou


Il faut que tu tiennes jusqu'a l'ouverture du bar de la nuit toi  J'ai vu qu'il a l'air menacé par les modos.


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je tripe trops avec les widjet s'est terrible se truc


Tu t'amuses a faire aller et venir la souris dans le coin?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

héhéhéhéh :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> héhéhéhéh :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut que tu tiennes jusqu'a l'ouverture du bar de la nuit toi  J'ai vu qu'il a l'air menacé par les modos.


pas menacé mais disons qu'ils souhaitent une ambiance moins bonne nuit les petits .. bonne nuit .. bonne nuit .. essayons d'y discuter avec un peu d'imagination .. nous verrons bien leurs conseils


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu qu'il a l'air menacé par les modos.


Ce ne sont pas les modos la menace, au contraire


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'amuses a faire aller et venir la souris dans le coin?



non j un pote qui vient de partir au usa et je tripait sur la météo les lieux ou peut allez des truc comme ça. mais tu sait quand s'est neuf on fait toujours le con avec apres on s'en lasse


----------



## Aragorn (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sont pas les modos la menace, au contraire



 Spyro !!! 
Des nouvelles du mini-chat ?

:king:


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non j un pote qui vient de partir au usa et je tripait sur la météo les lieux ou peut allez des truc comme ça. mais tu sait quand s'est neuf on fait toujours le con avec apres on s'en lasse


Il serait temps que tu te lasses de l'écriture SMS et des fautes (IN)volontaires


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Il serait temps que tu te lasses de l'écriture SMS et des fautes (IN)volontaires


commence pas a me prendre  la tête avec mes faute !!!!!!

je fait ce que je peut.

on peut pas tous avoir 20/20 en dictée.

quand a l'ecriture SMS je ne l ai pas fait expret j ai juste oublier des mots (je viens de passé ma nuits sous morphine et j ai encore un peut de mal)


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Coucou les enfants , ca va ?


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Des nouvelles du mini-chat ?
> 
> :king:



La dernière fois que je l'ai vu il roupillait dans son mini-panier 



:rose:


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les enfants , ca va ?


non j ai plus de morphine!


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

bonjours quand même.

sa roule pour toi?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> commence pas a me prendre  la tête avec mes faute !!!!!!
> 
> je fait ce que je peut.
> 
> ...




morphine... ouille .. tu as mal où...?  :rose: 


on te pardonnera beaucoup alors ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les enfants , ca va ?




re coucou toi!!


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non j ai plus de morphine!




Tu es de la région parisienne , je peux fournir si tu veux


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> commence pas a me prendre  la tête avec mes faute !!!!!!
> 
> je fait ce que je peut.
> 
> ...


Je rigolais   

Sur ce, bonne nuit à tous les floodfloods    :sleep:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

c mort ici ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> c mort ici ?


maiwen a refroidi tout le monde !! j'avais prévenu!! moi je suis toujours là ..je suis déjà habitant du paradis .. il n'y a que ma boite aux lettres qui soit sur terre


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> c mort ici ?


oui .


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> morphine... ouille .. tu as mal où...?  :rose:
> 
> 
> on te pardonnera beaucoup alors ...



j ai eu des truc dans les reins du style cailloux j ai passé ma nuit au urgence et sous morphine.

la j ai plus mal mais comme je suis un encien adepte de tout ce qui passait je le prenait et que j ai encore des manque. le coupe de me foutre sous morphine sa me rend dingue et j ai une putain d'envi de me mettre le crâne.


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je rigolais
> 
> Sur ce, bonne nuit à tous les floodfloods    :sleep:





Je vais faire de même bonne nuit a toi et a toutes et tous


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vais faire de même bonne nuit a toi et a toutes et tous


les nioub floods se couche tôt se soir


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> maiwen a refroidi tout le monde !! j'avais prévenu!! moi je suis toujours là ..je suis déjà habitant du paradis .. il n'y a que ma boite aux lettres qui soit sur terre


Moi pareil, mais de l'autre côté 
Bon tchao


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> les nioub floods se couche tôt se soir




Je t'expliquerai quand tu seras grand pq je me suis couché tôt


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Moi pareil, mais de l'autre côté
> Bon tchao


le diable et un ange dans le même rade s'est fou ici on voit de tout 

que la nuit te soi bonne mon grand.


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> maiwen a refroidi tout le monde !! j'avais prévenu!! moi je suis toujours là ..je suis déjà habitant du paradis .. il n'y a que ma boite aux lettres qui soit sur terre





Elle a fait quoi la mademoiselle ?


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je t'expliquerai quand tu seras grand pq je me suis couché tôt


aller hop on vas mettre papa sur maman. 

je la trouve immonde cette expression.   :love:


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Elle a fait quoi la mademoiselle ?


j était pas la, donc je sait pas.


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le diable et un ange dans le même rade s'est fou ici on voit de tout
> 
> que la nuit te soi bonne mon grand.





Moi c pas la nuit que j'aimerai qui soit bonne


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi c pas la nuit que j'aimerai qui soit bonne


t'es pas gentil avec ta copine là.


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le diable et un ange dans le même rade s'est fou ici on voit de tout
> 
> que la nuit te soi bonne mon grand.


c'est un peu du monde qui se noie ici ...


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> aller hop on vas mettre papa sur maman.
> 
> je la trouve immonde cette expression.   :love:





Je te fais un dessin peut etre tu comprendras mieux ?  :rateau:


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu du monde qui se noie ici ...



les rades sa a toujours été entre les deux    

16h papy mamy au thé
23 dede bourré comme un coin


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Elle a fait quoi la mademoiselle ?


Une histoire de carton jaune arc-en-ciel, j'ai pas bien compris


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je te fais un dessin peut etre tu comprendras mieux ?  :rateau:



ho oui j ai toujours aimé les images pieuse


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas gentil avec ta copine là.





Tout de suite vous pense a ca  :hein: en plus je suis célibataire   . Bonne nuit et a demaiiiiiiiiiiiiin  :love:


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite vous pense a ca  :hein: en plus je suis célibataire   . Bonne nuit et a demaiiiiiiiiiiiiin  :love:


t'es pas gentil avec ta main droite.

ho pardon t'es gauché


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi c pas la nuit que j'aimerai qui soit bonne


à toi de rendre ta vie plus douce ...


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

dans cette folie je vais aller me matté un flim sur le cyclisme


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

même a la télé y a rien de bien !


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>


petit diable ne dort pas ..? il fait trop chaud en enfer..?


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> même a la télé y a rien de bien !


Comment ça "*même* à la télé" ?  :mouais:
SURTOUT à la télé


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> même a la télé y a rien de bien !


et le bar de nuit est vide ... portez y une pensée .. bien plus qu'un bonne nuit ...  rêvez et soyez sincères dans vos mots ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> même a la télé y a rien de bien !




même à la télé ... il faut chercher de quoi éclairer la vie ... partager .. créer


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça "*même* à la télé" ?  :mouais:
> SURTOUT à la télé


non mes parent on canal plus numérique y a souvent des bon flims ou des petit truc simpatique mais la s'est la loose total.

reste france inter


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

douououce nuit ... sainainainte nuit ..hips!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

la nuit les petits chats sont gris


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

et les petits pois sont verts .. allez c'est ma tournée de boules vertessss les amis!!! à boire!! :mouais: mmm mais ya combien de floodeurs dans le coin...?


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> la nuit les petits chats sont gris




heu bien la je peut te dire que non le mien et toujours roux et blanc ou blanc et roux je sait pas trop mas en tout cas y a les deux


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

ya plus personne dans cette baraque à flood!!??


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et les petits pois sont verts .. allez c'est ma tournée de boules vertessss les amis!!! à boire!! :mouais: mmm mais ya combien de floodeurs dans le coin...?


pas grand monde en tout cas.

mais des que tu dit tournée générale y a une tonne de monde qui se pointe.


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

tous des lacheurs!! des pignoufs!! des terroristes!! des horribles!! m'enervent les gens absents ...


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à joeldu18cher.



pas drôle j ai pas assez boullé depuis la derniere foi. mes je te garde sous le coude.


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

et quand ils sont présents .. ils s'enervent .. s'angoissent .. beuuuuh monde pourrri!!


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tous des lacheurs!! des pignoufs!! des terroristes!! des horribles!! m'enervent les gens absents ...




en tout cas les absent on toujours tore donc les absent BOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

et merde encore 60 secondes


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

flooooooooooooddddd ya que ça de goood ici bah!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

ah tous ces gens !! qui veulent le pouvoir!! le pouvoir... tu parles!! le pouvoir ...  le mouroir oui!!! c'est comme ça que tout finira!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

taisez vous tous!!! j'entends des mouches .. des pitites mouches grises ... comme le fond de mon verre .. à boire!!


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et quand ils sont présents .. ils s'enervent .. s'angoissent .. beuuuuh monde pourrri!!





			
				flim sur le cycimse  a dit:
			
		

> (Accident, explosion, incendie)
> 
> Georges : Ah... monde de merde!
> Dave : Ouais, moi aussi, j'ai bien envie de le dire... Monde de merde!
> ...



je suis bien d'accore avec sa!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

taisez vous!! taisez vous!!! vous me faites mal aux yeux avec vos faces !!


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

hope la sorry je t ai bouffé un quatre a la suite.

même a deux on arrive a se dérangé s'est dingue.

bon aller je te sert quoi a boire mon ange?


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

tiens .. ya de l'echo??


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

un truc s'eclaire là haut ...


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tiens .. ya de l'echo??


quoi quoi quoi quoi quoi quoi


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

c'est un spot??? non... un pote ...?? non ... de toute façon , j'en ai pas.. alors ...



mais c'est ... quoi... alors ...? 



 on dirait... c'est ....


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> un truc s'eclaire là haut ...


s'est la lumiere du plafont mon grand ta encore abuzé sur le bizon glacé


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

la lune .... la seule qui reste dans mon quartier à demi éclairée ... celle qui me veille même dans l'ombre ...    celle qui transforme mon verre en reflets de l'univers ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

"dites vous bien qui vous laisse à vos putasseries mon espagnol comme vous dites .. il est à des milliers de verres de vous, il tutoie les anges lui!"


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

> je suis au bar du flood depuis minuit .. allez y !! vous verrez .. je suis seul... seul .. avec un boit sans soif ... qui voit des néons à la place des étoiles ... néons !!! ... tu parles...! allez je me casse ... faces de néant!



heu j'en vois pas beaucoup des étoiles j'ai un neon au dessu de moi


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> heu j'en vois pas beaucoup des étoiles j'ai un neon au dessu de moi


t'es trop c... va!!! ouvre tes yeux bon sang!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

salut....et bonne nuit....:sleep:


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut....et bonne nuit....:sleep:


bonne nuit a toi mon grand


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit stook


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

vous aussi les mecs....


----------



## esope (6 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit à tous...


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

esope


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vous aussi les mecs....


les filles nous ont abandonnés ..   :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)




----------



## esope (6 Juillet 2005)

puisqu'ici on peut se lacher je tiens à dire que les briquets italiens c'est de la daube il marche une semaine et après il faut quinze coup pour avoir une flammèche!!!
sur ce, bonne nuit à tous je vais me coucher... :sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

ah nous voici en place nette!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

juju est dans le coin...


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

il est reparti!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

plus personne...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

si, mais ne crie pas si fort...

++


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

page 1060!! viens me rejoindre.. avance page 1060 .. page blanche comme mon existence..


----------



## NED (6 Juillet 2005)

Si si je suis là mais je vais dormir dans 10 minutes...
Je suis là...
Je....s...u...i...s
L..A...S
J....
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
 :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

c'est bien pour te faire plaisir.........


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

viensssssss!!!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit Ned....




*Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.* 
pitin...® ça me saoule...


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit Ned....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oui ça fait perdre du temps .. 
 ce qu'on est seuls quand même..


----------



## juju palavas (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> page 1060!! viens me rejoindre.. avance page 1060 .. page blanche comme mon existence..


ne l'oublie pas tu es un membre d'élite avec une existence de flodeur bien remplie


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

juju??


----------



## rod031 (6 Juillet 2005)

tu es po seul joel


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ne l'oublie pas tu es un membre d'élite avec une existence de flodeur bien remplie


tu parles ... :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> tu es po seul joel


tiens des gens!!


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

mais non on est la!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

n'empeche une heure à delirer dans le fil à flood!! ça marque !! j'espere que cela vous a distrait , amusé ....?    je vais disparaitre quelque peu... à plus tard les amis ...


----------



## rod031 (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tiens des gens!!



même si on reste dans l'ombre des pages des forums on reste la auprès de nos amis du soir veillant sur nous , nous faisons rire ou bien parle de tout et de rien en même temps mais nous somme la!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

mmm à ce que je vois ya plus de monde qu'a minuit!! comme quoi hurler ici sert  quelque chose!!


----------



## juju palavas (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu parles ... :rateau:


retourne aux( usés )de la nuit beaudelaire t'attend.


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> n'empeche une heure à delirer dans le fil à flood!! ça marque !! j'espere que cela vous a distrait , amusé ....?    je vais disparaitre quelque peu... à plus tard les amis ...


a ce demandé si se n'était pas vécu pour de vrai!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> a ce demandé si se n'était pas vécu pour de vrai!


j'étais tout à fait sincère dans mon personnage!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> retourne aux( usés )de la nuit beaudelaire t'attend.


vu!!!!!    alors ami toys!!! vécu pour de vrai.. cela t'a semblé vécu pour de vrai???  c'est toi mon premier spectateur .. ton avis m'est très important!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> a ce demandé si se n'était pas vécu pour de vrai!




cela t'a plu ??  :rose:


----------



## juju palavas (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> vu!!!!!    alors ami toys!!! vécu pour de vrai.. cela t'a semblé vécu pour de vrai???  c'est toi mon premier spectateur .. ton avis m'est très important!!


t'es mon idole


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

je peut pas chargé hula girl comme widget


----------



## NED (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit Ned....
> 
> *Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.*
> pitin...® ça me saoule...



Merki,Bonne nuit Stook

Et bonne nuit aux insomniaques...

Tu vois Joel, même dans notre sommeil on est avec toi


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> vu!!!!!    alors ami toys!!! vécu pour de vrai.. cela t'a semblé vécu pour de vrai???  c'est toi mon premier spectateur .. ton avis m'est très important!!



comme je te l ai dit tout a l'heure ma perseption de chose (et des touche de mon clavier) est un poil altéré ce soir (plus ça vas plus je tremble) mais pour sure se rythme et ces phrase etait de plus en plus flipante et sincère (je relit sa demain et je te dit se que sa donne)


----------



## rod031 (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> cela t'a plu ??  :rose:



tu as plus qu'as t'inscrire dans une pièce de théâtre et tu réussira


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> tu as plus qu'as t'inscrire dans une pièce de théâtre et tu réussira


une piece un 8 page et trois poste 

il peut faire le postier 

ou lire les poste scritome 

poste toi la et bouge pas

ok je sort mais pas sans mon poste


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

last clope last thé


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

HAAAAAAA!! last allumette non faut pas que je me loupe


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

ouf j ai réussi mon coup elle est allumé maintenent faut pas quelle s'éteigne


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

quatre a la suite 
même 5 

je me sur passe


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> t'es mon idole


 :rose:    :rose:  :rose:


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

sure cette note je vais me couché si j arrive a dormir 

bonne nuit a tous


----------



## juju palavas (6 Juillet 2005)

on ne se bouscule pas top au portillon, ni chez les usés de la nuit, ni au flod.???  zzzzzzzzz


----------



## juju palavas (6 Juillet 2005)

et le combat cessa faute de combattants ???


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> et le combat cessa faute de combattants ???



 Nous n'en sommes pas encore là, mon cher Juju!


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Nous n'en sommes pas encore là, mon cher Juju!


 ooooooooooooooooooh ça non...


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ooooooooooooooooooh ça non...



 Ravi de te trouver en forme, Bobby!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ravi de te trouver en forme, Bobby!...


 boh , moi ça va hein


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit aux floodeurs  :love:


----------



## chupastar (6 Juillet 2005)

Oui, bonne nuit tout le monde!


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juillet 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bonne nuit tout le monde!



 Puisses-tu te faire bouler vert autant que sont rouges les bisous que tu distribues généreusement!...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit aux floodeurs  :love:



'lut....

bon, j'y vais pour de bon...+++


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2005)

c'est minable...
parce que les modos ont (justement) fait remarquer que les lechages de pomme sur le thread de la nuit etaient a proscrire, on se retrouve à se taper des "bonne nuit" steriles ici...
ca ne fait que deplacer le probleme...
et celui-ci reste entier...
arretez de faire les faux-culs avec vos conneries de "bonne nuit les connauds", si vous voulez un post en plus au compteur, faites_le franchement...
genre en postant juste un smilie ou trois p'tits points...

...sans dec'


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

ouais bin je me demande si mes delires de minuit auraient pas été bien logés chez les users de la nuit ??   :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ouais bin je me demande si mes delires de minuit auraient pas été bien logés chez les users de la nuit ??   :mouais:


 loge les là-bas, à mon avis personne ne t'en voudra...
(d'après ce que j'en ai vu du moins.)


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est minable...
> parce que les modos ont (justement) fait remarquer que les lechages de pomme sur le thread de la nuit etaient a proscrire, on se retrouve à se taper des "bonne nuit" steriles ici...
> ca ne fait que deplacer le probleme...
> et celui-ci reste entier...
> ...




héhé bobo graine de modo


----------



## iTof (6 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est minable...
> parce que les modos ont (justement) fait remarquer que les lechages de pomme sur le thread de la nuit etaient a proscrire, on se retrouve à se taper des "bonne nuit" steriles ici...
> ca ne fait que deplacer le probleme...
> et celui-ci reste entier...
> ...


 chiche ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

elle me fait tant de bien par sa présence ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2005)

oh non, bobby, pas bobo...
s'il te plait, parce que "bobo" c'est vraiment moche


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> chiche ?


t'étais où itof?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> héhé bobo graine de modo



t'es pas fou toi???!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

flllllooooiiiiiiiddddduuuuddududududu


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> chiche ?


 hi hi hou ha!!*  
Ok je vais m'y mettre, en plus ça me fera du bien!! 

*Pour ceux qui aiment Gotlib


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> flllllooooiiiiiiiddddduuuuddududududu


 eh ben voila!!


----------



## iTof (6 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> hi hi hou ha!!*
> Ok je vais m'y mettre, en plus ça me fera du bien!!
> 
> *Pour ceux qui aiment Gotlib


 oui, mais, ...

Idées Noires ou Gai Luron ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> eh ben voila!!


voili :love:


----------



## iTof (6 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit pour de bon Joël et bonne fermeture


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

gnagna gné pas possib' ça!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit pour de bon Joël et bonne fermeture


on ferme plus .. on laisse tout ouvert ..

douce nuit itof !! repose toi bien


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais, ...
> 
> Idées Noires ou Gai Luron ?


 plutôt rubrique à brac en fait...

...
je me permets de preciser qu'idees noires c'est de franquin, pas de gotlib...

un peu de tenue quand meme...
(en fait c'est à ce moment là que t'as l'air d'un con!  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)




----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2005)

ok je contribue alors...   :


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ok je contribue alors...   :


 
  Et moi aussi...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2005)

au lieu de poster des conneries, poste plutot ton avis sur le lien que  je t'ai envoyé toi!!


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> au lieu de poster des conneries, poste plutot ton avis sur le lien que  je t'ai envoyé toi!!



 Mais je suis dessus! 
 Là, je jongle avec plusieurs threads et ma messagerie privé, et j'essaie de ne pas dire trop de bêtises!...  
 Je te réponds en privé dès que j'ai fini. Sujet intéressant, en tout cas. Merci pour le lien.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Sujet intéressant, en tout cas.



ben yen aura au moins un qui l'aura dit!! 

j'vous demande pas de le penser les gars, mais faites au moins semblant, pensez à flatter mon égo quoi!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est minable...
> parce que les modos ont (justement) fait remarquer que les lechages de pomme sur le thread de la nuit etaient a proscrire, on se retrouve à se taper des "bonne nuit" steriles ici...
> ca ne fait que deplacer le probleme...
> et celui-ci reste entier...
> ...




*Les bonnes nuits*
ou les bonjours d'ailleurs...

En mon temps j'ai écumé les salons de chats, je connais le topo, mais ceci dit j'ai plus que de la peine à percevoir l'intérêt de ces pages à répétition remplies de coucou machin coucou truc... Je doute aussi qu'ils puissent être francs et honnêtes du fait de leur nature virtuelle. Ce ne sont rien de plus que de pâles esquisses de communication sans fond entre personnes qui ne savent rien les unes des autres pour ainsi dire. 

Le Gognol parlait hier pour les users de la nuit mais on peut sans problème étendre à d'autres fils comme celui-ci. Je vous le demande franchement : à quoi bon ???

À quoi bon également chercher à faire grossir son nombre de posts abusivement et de manière aussi légère ?
Je cherche encore...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les bonnes nuits*
> ou les bonjours d'ailleurs...
> 
> En mon temps j'ai écumé les salons de chats, je connais le topo, mais ceci dit j'ai plus que de la peine à percevoir l'intérêt de ces pages à répétition remplies de coucou machin coucou truc... Je doute aussi qu'ils puissent être francs et honnêtes du fait de leur nature virtuelle. Ce ne sont rien de plus que de pâles esquisses de communication sans fond entre personnes qui ne savent rien les unes des autres pour ainsi dire.
> ...


 des fois tu me pètes les burnes ,mais des fois je t'adore toi... 
la, maintenant... Dans mes bras!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Juillet 2005)

*Petit exemple :*

voilà, je vais partir bosser.
Une chose est sûre : ça n'intéresse personne.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Petit exemple :*
> 
> voilà, je vais partir bosser.
> Une chose est sûre : ça n'intéresse personne.


 euh... nan, c'est vrai, ça nous interesse pas...
mais on respecte...


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

:sleep: bonne nuit


----------



## Gregg (6 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour ici  .


----------



## Gregg (6 Juillet 2005)

Flooooooooooode !!! 1700 posts et je floooooooooooooode !!!!!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

fffffff llllllllllllllll oooooooooooo dddddddddddddddd


----------



## chupastar (6 Juillet 2005)

Je peux faire pareil pour mon 1234 eme post....


----------



## Taho! (6 Juillet 2005)

Bon, j'avance dans mon aménagement, j'ai enfin monté le lit et je continue à défaire mes cartons, j'aurais fini d'ici ce week-end si tout va bien !

 les floodeurs ! bien dormi ?

la nuit a été courte encore une fois !


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les bonnes nuits*
> ou les bonjours d'ailleurs...
> 
> En mon temps j'ai écumé les salons de chats, je connais le topo, mais ceci dit j'ai plus que de la peine à percevoir l'intérêt de ces pages à répétition remplies de coucou machin coucou truc... Je doute aussi qu'ils puissent être francs et honnêtes du fait de leur nature virtuelle. Ce ne sont rien de plus que de pâles esquisses de communication sans fond entre personnes qui ne savent rien les unes des autres pour ainsi dire.
> ...


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Petit exemple :*
> 
> voilà, je vais partir bosser.
> Une chose est sûre : ça n'intéresse personne.




Si, moi.

D'ailleurs je trouve ça inhumain de faire lever les gens au beau milieu de la nuit pour les envoyer bosser.
Tu devrais te rebeller contre de telles conditions de travail.



... Sauf si tu es
- fort des Halles
- gardien de nuit
- urgentiste ou personnel hospitalier
- boulanger
- insomniaque
- en manque


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Zut alors !!! j'ai loupé la 1000 ème page !!!

au fait,   les floodeurs !!!


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Zut alors !!! j'ai loupé la 1000 ème page !!!
> 
> au fait,   les floodeurs !!!



 tu l'as même loupé de loin, plus de 60 pages de retard, c'est pas anodin


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2005)

Programme de la journée: Réinstall de 3 G4 et install d'un G5 bi 2,5.
Préparation de mon tournage de demain.

Je sais que vous n'en avez rien à foutre, mais c'est comme ça


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

Allez hop, je mets mon costume de Don Quichotte et je m'en vais me battre contre cette foutue administration :casse:




Si je tenais le gros malin qui a eu l'idée d'inventer les énarques... :rateau:


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as même loupé de loin, plus de 60 pages de retard, c'est pas anodin


salut, toi j'ai écouté ton lien itms et bien entendu, j'ai trouvé cela effrayant


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2005)

hi les flooders 

Alors, rien depuis 137 pages ?


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les bonnes nuits*
> ou les bonjours d'ailleurs...
> 
> En mon temps j'ai écumé les salons de chats, je connais le topo, mais ceci dit j'ai plus que de la peine à percevoir l'intérêt de ces pages à répétition remplies de coucou machin coucou truc... Je doute aussi qu'ils puissent être francs et honnêtes du fait de leur nature virtuelle. Ce ne sont rien de plus que de pâles esquisses de communication sans fond entre personnes qui ne savent rien les unes des autres pour ainsi dire.
> ...


.......



			
				la machine a dit:
			
		

> Blablabla... des points de réputation à d'autres blabla... bla.. de nouveau bla... -lepurfilsdelasagesse-.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as même loupé de loin, plus de 60 pages de retard, c'est pas anodin


 
C'est parce que je bosse samedi et dimanche et que je récupère lundi et mardi !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'avance dans mon aménagement, j'ai enfin monté le lit et je continue à défaire mes cartons, j'aurais fini d'ici ce week-end si tout va bien !
> 
> les floodeurs ! bien dormi ?
> 
> la nuit a été courte encore une fois !




et les photos ?   

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour, floodfloods.


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2005)

1063 pages ...
Mais où s'arrêteront t'ils ? 
Kikoo la foule !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Programme de la journée: Réinstall de 3 G4 et install d'un G5 bi 2,5.
> Préparation de mon tournage de demain.
> 
> Je sais que vous n'en avez rien à foutre, mais c'est comme ça




si a moi interesse       :love: 

un tournage de quoi ? on pourra voir quand sera terminé ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> 1063 pages ...
> Mais où s'arrêteront t'ils ?
> Kikoo la foule !  :love:




pourquoi s'arreter en si bon chemin ?   

 toi  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi  :love:  :love:  :love:


Bonjour ma chère. Il fait beau chez toi ? 
Sur Paris (je suis en déplacement), il fait pas beau. 
Et ma campagne me manque. :rose:

Mais ce soir je rentre ! Retour au calme. :love:

Bisous ma belle, au fait s'était bien l'Italie ?  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi s'arreter en si bon chemin ?
> 
> toi  :love:  :love:  :love:


Regarde tata tatav je t'ai fait un zoli dessin 





 :sleep: Bon okay je retourne au lit moi


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'avance dans mon aménagement, j'ai enfin monté le lit et je continue à défaire mes cartons, j'aurais fini d'ici ce week-end si tout va bien !
> 
> les floodeurs ! bien dormi ?
> 
> la nuit a été courte encore une fois !




Bon courage !!! 



A_u fait c'est quand la crémaillère déjà ?_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> 1 Bonjour ma chère.
> 
> 2  Il fait beau chez toi ? Sur Paris (je suis en déplacement), il fait pas beau.
> Et ma campagne me manque. :rose:
> ...




bien..... alors 

1 bonjour mon cher :love:

2 tu n'as sur a voir le thread du matin   

3  48h trop juste .....mais cela m'as evitée de rencontrer la famille (cousines ,tantes et tutti ) trop /tres curiose


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 2 tu n'as sur a voir le thread du matin


Pas le temps ...     A la bourre comme toujours !


----------



## Gregg (6 Juillet 2005)

Coucou les n'enfants !!!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les n'enfants !!!!


----------



## Taho! (6 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon courage !!!
> 
> 
> 
> A_u fait c'est quand la crémaillère déjà ?_


Bientôt, bientôt ! fin juillet à priori ! vous êtes invités bien sur 

et pour Robetav : en ce moment, on range tout pendant plusieurs heures chaque soir et quand on rentre chez ma copine (la chambre n'est pas encore "couchable" ), c'est pour aller au dodo tout de suite !


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut, toi j'ai écouté ton lien itms et bien entendu, j'ai trouvé cela effrayant



   mon petit doigt m'avait prévenu que tu dirais ça


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si a moi interesse       :love:
> 
> un tournage de quoi ? on pourra voir quand sera terminé ?



Un film institutionnel, rien de bien palpitant...
 :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un film institutionnel, rien de bien palpitant...
> :sleep:




palpitant ou pas cela m'interesse      

a toi de voir  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les bonnes nuits*
> ou les bonjours d'ailleurs...
> 
> En mon temps j'ai écumé les salons de chats, je connais le topo, mais ceci dit j'ai plus que de la peine à percevoir l'intérêt de ces pages à répétition remplies de coucou machin coucou truc... Je doute aussi qu'ils puissent être francs et honnêtes du fait de leur nature virtuelle. Ce ne sont rien de plus que de pâles esquisses de communication sans fond entre personnes qui ne savent rien les unes des autres pour ainsi dire.
> ...



pitin®, tu te leves a 4h47 et tu nous sors un post aussi profond........
Waow.........
pourvu que tu sois entendu.....


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour





			
				Cor a dit:
			
		

>



Arrêtez, vous allez nous énverver -lepurfilsdubistrodenface- pour la journée sinon


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Programme de la journée: Réinstall de 3 G4 et install d'un G5 bi 2,5.
> Préparation de mon tournage de demain.
> 
> Je sais que vous n'en avez rien à foutre, mais c'est comme ça




'lut Fab, 
non, non, pas rien a foutre....


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®, tu te leves a 4h47 et tu nous sors un post aussi profond........
> Waow.........
> pourvu que tu sois entendu.....




Quand l'hôpital se fout de la charité, il vaut mieux être aveugle au royaume des borgnes 

_Aristote, sur ses gogues_


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'avance dans mon aménagement, j'ai enfin monté le lit et je continue à défaire mes cartons, j'aurais fini d'ici ce week-end si tout va bien !
> 
> les floodeurs ! bien dormi ?
> 
> la nuit a été courte encore une fois !




Salut Taho, bon courage....  




Cor, Franswa et les autres, Salut.... (il bosse, il ne m'aura pas vu... )


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Quand l'hôpital se fout de la charité, il vaut mieux être aveugle au royaume des borgnes
> 
> _Aristote, sur ses gogues_



comment ça l'hopital se fout de la charité.....
j'ai rien promis ou dit....

moi, je floode, pouvez changé les regles, pas de probleme, je m'adapte...
alors si effectivement beaucoup en ont marre des "" a repetition.....je le comprend...
ça fait combien qu'on a pas eu une discution avec un vrai fond dans ce fil...?

mais bon, moi m'enfout....


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comment ça l'hopital se fout de la charité.....
> j'ai rien promis ou dit....
> 
> moi, je floode, pouvait changé les regles, pas de probleme, je m'adapte...
> ...


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

Après faut faire la différence entre le bon floudeur et le mauvais floudeur...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

>




d'ailleurs, je fais la greve du  ....  

mais j'en met une derniere serie pour le pur fils....et apres, fini.....


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Salut Taho, bon courage....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Salut stook  Et c'est pas un  pour faire grimper mon nombre de post, c'est un  sincère :love:


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais j'en met une derniere serie pour le pur fils....et apres, fini.....




Je préfère ça :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

et voila, fini les petits smileys jaunes qui secouent leur menotte....

bon, a plus les filles, et *Bon'Ap...*


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Salut stook  Et c'est pas un  pour faire grimper mon nombre de post, c'est un  sincère :love:



je me doute, je commence a te connaitre.....
en tout cas, salut a toi.....


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et voila, fini les petits smileys jaunes qui secouent leur menotte....
> 
> bon, a plus les filles, et *Bon'Ap...*


 Mais ils servent bien pour nettoyer les écrans non ?  (y avait une tache)


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Salut stook  Et c'est pas un  pour faire grimper mon nombre de post, c'est un  sincère :love:




Rha le fayot çuilà 


Et il est où mon bizou ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mais ils servent bien pour nettoyer les écrans non ?  (y avait une tache)



pitin® j'avais pas pensé au nettoyeur d'ecran......bien vu...


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Rha le fayot çuilà
> 
> 
> Et il est où mon bizou ???


 Soit pas jaloux comme ça 

Toi aussi t'as le droit à une tête jaune qui secoue sa main  MrStone :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Rha le fayot çuilà
> 
> 
> Et il est où mon bizou ???





Bizou....!


normalement, faut pas quemander, c'est pas bien...
bon, @+


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Soit pas jaloux comme ça
> 
> Toi aussi t'as le droit à une tête jaune qui secoue sa main  MrStone :love:




  :love: merki :love:


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin® j'avais pas pensé au nettoyeur d'ecran......bien vu...


 Une fois que tu le sais, c'est vachement pratique :love:


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bizou....!
> 
> 
> normalement, faut pas quemander, c'est pas bien...
> bon, @+




"On ne quémande pas !" C'était pas Bacri qui disait ça dans Didier ?


Y'avait aussi "On ne sent pas le cul" :love:


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> "On ne quémande pas !" C'était pas Bacri qui disait ça dans Didier ?
> 
> 
> Y'avait aussi "On ne sent pas le cul" :love:


 On ne sent pas le cul Didier !!! 

Ça me donne des idées tout ça...


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> On ne sent pas le cul Didier !!!
> 
> Ça me donne des idées tout ça...




Quel genre ?    :affraid:


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Quel genre ?    :affraid:


 On verra bien dans une de ces soirées... 

Je vais manger 

Bon app' à ceux qu'ont pas encore mangé


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2005)

Amis du midi, bon appétit 

Comment ca va aujourd'hui?

Perso, je suis crevé, vivement le week end :sleep:
Et encore plus les vacances, au mois d'aout...


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

[pas  ] bye franswa
[pas  ] salut le magi_

moi je décolle dans pas longtemps j'ai un train dans moins de 17 minutes


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2005)

Salut Monsieur Pierre 
J'espere que t'es pas trop loin de la gare


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

un petit sprint après manger, rien de tel pour digérer   :rateau:

Sur ce, amusez-vous bien


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

on s'est fait cou***** ...


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on s'est fait cou***** ...


 on s'est fait quoi ?


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Juillet 2005)

l'iPod n'est pas waterproof,

ma chérie a fait le test avec le mien 
hier soir pas moyen qu'il démarre, ou qu'il monte sur mon Mac

aujourd'hui ça va mieux :mouais: il démarre mais il n'y a que la moitié haute de l'écran qui s'affiche 


et en plus le temps est pourri


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> l'iPod n'est pas waterproof,
> 
> ma chérie a fait le test avec le mien
> hier soir pas moyen qu'il démarre, ou qu'il monte sur mon Mac
> ...


elle a plongé avec dans la piscine ?   
'tain les femmes  

ps : franswa moi je dit pas couillonner non non je dis couiller


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

coucou la flood

journée special flood j'ai rien a glandé


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> elle a plongé avec dans la piscine ?
> 'tain les femmes
> 
> ps : franswa moi je dit pas couillonner non non je dis couiller


 D'accord :rose:


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

bon conseil le i pod pas dans l'eau je retient j'achette le mien demain


----------



## Zheng He (6 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou la flood
> 
> journée special flood j'ai rien a glandé



Hello   
Une journée comme je les aime


----------



## madlen (6 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> l'iPod n'est pas waterproof,
> 
> ma chérie a fait le test avec le mien
> hier soir pas moyen qu'il démarre, ou qu'il monte sur mon Mac
> ...




NoooooOOonnn...
Ca c'est la misère...
ça me rappel mon premier portable trop cool, le startag de motorola... mn neveux etais venu me dire bonjour dans la salle de bain et l'avais fais tomber dans la bainoir
   

si ça peut te consoler


----------



## Xman (6 Juillet 2005)

all !

Ils ne sont pas trop de 2 pour laver l'écran


----------



## Xman (6 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> la bainoir



L'urignoir ?


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Juillet 2005)

elle a laissée une bouteille d'eau mal fermé dans son sac où elle avait mis mon iPod et son iPod mini,
bilan: un éclopé, un rescapé (et moi de dégoûté)


----------



## Zheng He (6 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon conseil le i pod pas dans l'eau je retient j'achette le mien demain



Y a des petits malin qui ont attendu les écrans couleurs et y a moi à qui on refile les fins de stock


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> elle a laissée une bouteille d'eau mal fermé dans son sac où elle avait mis mon iPod et son iPod mini,
> bilan: un éclopé, un rescapé (et moi de dégoûté)


ah c'est batard comme par hasard c'est tombé sur le tien ! c'est un motif de divorce ça ... faute grave itou ...  ... ( désolée :rose: )


----------



## Taho! (6 Juillet 2005)

Stook et les autres aussi !


----------



## madlen (6 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> L'urignoir ?



c'est malin ça...


----------



## derennes (6 Juillet 2005)

j'suis là!


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Stook et les autres aussi !



 'lut, ces cartons, ça avance...? 




			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on s'est fait cou***** ...



ben, moi m'en fout...puis Londres c'est pas loin...et y a plein de bon groupe de rock....
c'est l'occas d'un bon week end...
tiens, je vais me caler une date pour y retourner....


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'lut, ces cartons, ça avance...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moi aussi m'enfou  en plus ils vont enlever des moches anneaux d'à côté de chez moi 
et puis avec un peu de chance on va avoir un espace vert ou une connerie à la place des trucs de vip


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

tiens, j'ai croisé le TGV orange....
l'est bô tout blanc avec son Leopard dessus....  
aurait-il deja prevu le intel inside...


----------



## bouilla (6 Juillet 2005)

Bouillaka !!! ©


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et puis avec un peu de chance on va avoir un espace vert ou une connerie à la place des trucs de vip


Moi j'en ai plein des espaces verts autour de chez moi. Cà s'appelle la campagne, la forêt, etc ... :love: :love: :love:  Vive la tranquillité !


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi m'enfou  en plus ils vont enlever des moches anneaux d'à côté de chez moi
> et puis avec un peu de chance on va avoir un espace vert ou une connerie à la place des trucs de vip



je tr'ouve qu'on en parle un peu trop....pis bon....moi j'aurais choisit New York ou Cuba...voire Moscou...
pour le tourisme, ils en ont plus besoin que Paris ou Londre....
surtout cuba....


----------



## derennes (6 Juillet 2005)

est ce que quelqu'un sait si Delanoé a fait unr declaration comme quoi il allait se retirer de la vie politique?


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

bah c'est que la couleur qui change ... moi c'est des espaces gris avec des traits blancs dessus ( toujours pas compris à quoi ça servait  ) ... ou desfois des traits bleus ...


----------



## Zheng He (6 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> est ce que quelqu'un sait si Delanoé a fait unr declaration comme quoi il allait se retirer de la vie politique?



MDR


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> est ce que quelqu'un sait si Delanoé a fait unr declaration comme quoi il allait se retirer de la vie politique?


----------



## bouilla (6 Juillet 2005)

Au moins on est sûr de pouvoir circuler peinard dans Panam' en 2012


----------



## Taho! (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'lut, ces cartons, ça avance...?


Ça se défait, je vais monter mon bureau ce soir... mais je n'aurais toujours pas Internet


----------



## bouilla (6 Juillet 2005)

Remarquez, d'ici là on aura ptete des voitures volantes  :rateau:


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2005)

Allez ! Fini de rire !  

RÉVOLUTION !


----------



## bouilla (6 Juillet 2005)

Les armes à feu, c'est mal


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça se défait, je vais monter mon bureau ce soir... *mais je n'aurais toujours pas Internet*



pitin®....dur dur....  
en tout cas, bon courage...


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Allez ! Fini de rire !
> 
> RÉVOLUTION !


Tu vas ruiner la moquette


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>




Une jolie fille vient d'entrer dans le bureau, elle cherchait quelqu'un du département mécanique, on lui avait dit que c'était à cet étage. C'est vrai, mais c'est dans l'autre moitié du couloir. Nous c'est informatique. Ben faites pas cette tête là mademoiselle


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bouillaka !!! ©




Jungle is massive ? :rose:


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> :sleep:
> Café.
> ...




Alors, tu nous fais le coup de la panne ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2005)

Mon boss pête un câble. Je vais commander 4 G5 et 7 écrans. Ca fait 9 G5 depuis un mois...
On va enfin être à la page... Jusqu'au Macintel!!


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Alors, tu nous fais le coup de la panne ?


 
un mars et ça repart


----------



## derennes (6 Juillet 2005)

super!
moi en septembre prochain, j'vais m'acheter un lave vaisselle, mais j'hésite entre un brandt et un philips.


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mon boss pête un câble. Je vais commander 4 G5 et 7 écrans. Ca fait 9 G5 depuis un mois...
> On va enfin être à la page... Jusqu'au Macintel!!


 
heu, je passe quand chercher le mien?


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

.J.O!J.O! J.O!!!   heu...    J.LO!! J.LO!!!     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

là sa va !!!!!!!!      

j'ai eu une rencontre  tres "rapproché" avec le directeur de la banque
il reconnait l'erreur ( meme s'il me sert a rien)  

le cretin , il m'a offet un stylo      

et zut , je viens de penser que je l'ai pas remercié     

sinon *superrrrrrrrrrrr* je viens de reetrouver un bracelet en or que j'avais perdu  
est que je peux esperer retrouver les autres 2 ?


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2005)

Seulement un stylo ?
C'est que tu n'as pas été assez "gentille" avec lui.


----------



## Grug (6 Juillet 2005)

une rencontre trés "rapprochée", c'est pas une erreur plutot un malentendu


----------



## Grug (6 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> :sleep:
> Café.
> ...


 sans sucre pour moi.  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mon boss pête un câble. Je vais commander 4 G5 et 7 écrans. Ca fait 9 G5 depuis un mois...
> On va enfin être à la page... Jusqu'au Macintel!!


Si tu as du rab, penses à moi


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> est ce que quelqu'un sait si Delanoé a fait unr declaration comme quoi il allait se retirer de la vie politique?


Des rumeurs grondent sur un départ précipité vers l'île de Ré


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

sa sent le poisson ici


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Seulement un stylo ?
> C'est que tu n'as pas été assez "gentille" avec lui.




quand on pose un tas de questions et que visiblement on du mal a me repondre 
(pourtant c'est bien un directeur , pas l'autre cretine de ma conseillere) on fait quoi ?

on monte la clim pour eviter que le rose devient rouge poivron !!!!!     

c'etait quand meme marrant de les voir ce 2 là se contredire sur sur les differenst trucs que
je paie sans savoir pourquoi, cotisation, assurance ect ect que on a jamais demandé   

de toute façon  "vous savez madame , c'est obligatoire" :rateau:  :rateau: 


pendant que je m'amusait a demander des explications (ben oui j'ai pas digeré le fait que on m'as rejeté un achat le 27/6 où pourtant j'ai mis sur le compte le 25/6 de quoi alimenter le compte ) j'ai choppé un stylo pour souligner un extrait compte et j'ai gardé de stylo en main......

au depart le directeur m'en a fait cadeau


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> une rencontre trés "rapprochée", c'est pas une erreur plutot un malentendu




tu as deja vu une italienne en furie surtout quand elle a raison ?   

la rencontre fu tres rapproché similaire a un box de ring


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as deja vu une italienne en furie surtout quand elle a raison ?
> 
> la rencontre fu tres rapproché similaire a un box de ring



et dans le coin droit elle nous vient d'italy ................


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

bonne chance a toi roberto et si ta trop de taf sous traite y a des petit gas sans papier qui basse a pas cher 


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez.


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _et l'Echo._


Le dauphin ?  :mouais:
_Ah non c'est pas ça  :hein:_


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le dauphin ?  :mouais:
> _Ah non c'est pas ça  :hein:_


non s'est flipper le dauphin


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

Eh oh je sais ce que je dis !!!
Mais c'est pas la bonne aurtografe !!!




​


----------



## Universe player (6 Juillet 2005)

les floodeurs 
Ca va ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs
> Ca va ?





tres tres tres bien   j'ai retrouvé un bracelet  :love:  :love: 

......donc je perds pas d'espoir de retrouver les autres


----------



## Universe player (6 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tres tres tres bien   j'ai retrouvé un bracelet  :love:  :love:
> 
> ......donc je perds pas d'espoir de retrouver les autres



  ah ben tu vois ils étaient pas perdus   tu les avais juste trop bien cachés     
desespere pas  
  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2005)

Bon, à vendredi!


----------



## B00 (6 Juillet 2005)

(Parlé)
Attention les petits loups,
Vous êtes prêts pour le tirelipimpon ?
Ouais!

L'été dernier, fatigué, je suis parti sur une chaloupe,
Bronzer ma carte de crédit à la Guadeloupe.
Dans un palace en bambous j'ai rencontré Banana,
La fille du roi des vaudous qui m'a fait un truc extra.

Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle t'a fait Banana?

Tirelipimpon sur le Chihuahua.
Tirelipimpon avec la tête avec les bras.
Tirelipimpon un coup en l'air un coup en bas.
Touche mes castagnettes moi je touche à tes ananas!

Bronzé comme une coco girl, je suis parti à Tokyo,
Pour voir le soleil levant. C'est beau! C'est beau!
Au pied du Fuji-Yama, j'ai rencontré Tatoumi,
L?ami du roi des geishas qui m'a fait un truc inédit.

Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle t'a fait Tatoumi?

Tirelipimpon sur le Chihuahua.
Tirelipimpon avec la tête avec les bras.
Tirelipimpon un coup en l'air un coup en bas.
Touche mes castagnettes moi je touche à tes ananas!

Comme j'avais un rendez-vous, j'ai pris mon jeans mes babouches,
Et sur le Nil je suis parti me la couler douce.
A l'hôtel des Pyramides, j'ai rencontré Osiris,
La Madonna des harems qui m'a fait un truc pas triste!

Mon fils, mais qu'est-ce qu'elle t'a fait Osiris?

Tirelipimpon sur le Chihuahua.
Tirelipimpon avec la tête avec les bras.
Tirelipimpon un coup en l'air un coup en bas.
Touche mes castagnettes moi je touche à tes ananas!

Et après... et après...
Est-ce que tu as vu la Sophie?
La Sophie du Burundi qui fait danser les bananes, dis?
Oui, oui, Sophie, Sophie, oui! Oui!

Sur le chemin du retour, comme il faisait chaud, dis donc,
Je suis passé voir Sophie. C'est bon! C'est bon!
Sous un baobab géant, elle m'a fait l'eucalyptus,
Un truc qu'aiment les éléphants, mais là je t'en dis pas plus!

Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle t'a fait la Sophie ?

Tirelipimpon sur le Chihuahua.
Tirelipimpon avec la tête avec les bras.
Tirelipimpon un coup en l'air un coup en bas.
Touche mes castagnettes moi je touche à tes ananas?


----------



## Universe player (6 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à vendredi!



 Fab'Fab


----------



## Universe player (6 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> (Parlé)
> Attention les petits loups,
> Vous êtes prêts pour le tirelipimpon ?
> Ouais!
> ...




Tres en forme ce soir BOO


----------



## B00 (6 Juillet 2005)

Carlos Le Roi Des Flooders


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

je vais floooooooderrrrrrr


----------



## Universe player (6 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> Carlos Le Roi Des Flooders



Allez un coup de boule pour la peine


----------



## Universe player (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je vais floooooooderrrrrrr



 joeldu18cher


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour, floodeurs de la surface


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, floodeurs de la surface


coucou chérubin


----------



## duracel (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, floodeurs de la surface



Salut flooder des profondeurs.


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou chérubin


Ho non elle recommence  salut papillone floodeuse


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Salut flooder des profondeurs.


 salut la pile


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Ho non elle recommence  salut papillone floodeuse


quoi ? tu vas pas me donner un carton jaune quand même hein ?


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous !
J'esssaye de me réimisser dans les forums après un petit temps d'absence mais j'y arrive pas...
Faut que je m'accroche moi.


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> J'esssaye de me réimisser dans les forums après un petit temps d'absence mais j'y arrive pas...
> Faut que je m'accroche moi.


comme quoi la désintox ça marche


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quoi ? tu vas pas me donner un carton jaune quand même hein ?


Attentio deux jaunes ça fait un rouge , je ne me permetrais pas


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Attentio deux jaunes ça fait un rouge , je ne me permetrais pas


entre les deux y'a pas le orange ?


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

Qui parle de Casimir ici ?


----------



## Gregg (6 Juillet 2005)

Coucouuuuuuuuu


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Qui parle de Casimir ici ?


Petit ours brun  :love:


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Petit ours brun  :love:



[pas ]
oué bon hein ça va   


Je reste pas longtemps en plus... ce soir c'est restoooooooooooo :love: :love: :love:

Amusez-vous bien, et surtout [pas ]


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir everybody !


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir iNano :love:

bon resto titourseuhbrun [ pas  ]


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir iNano :love:
> 
> bon resto titourseuhbrun [ pas  ]




merki  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir iNano :love:


Attention : je la surveille de près...    
Bonsoir à tous


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir iNano :love:
> [ pas  ]


comment vas tu Maïwen?


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

très bien et toi ?  

coucou virpeen


----------



## Gregg (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Attention : je la surveille de près...
> Bonsoir à tous




Coucou Virpeen


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> très bien et toi ?


Ouais ça roule ! 
Les vacances, c'est top !


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

Hello Gregg  
Hello Maiwen 
Comme le dit si bien iNano : les vacances, c'est trop trop bien  
Glandouille au programme et un peu de flood... C'est pas bô la vie ?


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

Mon 100e post était pour vous...


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Mon 100e post était pour vous...


Félicitations pour cette troisième étoile...   :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> entre les deux y'a pas le orange ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Mon 100e post était pour vous...


Toutes mes félicitations


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

500


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> 500


Génial !!!!  
T'es 5 fois plus fort que moi


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> 500


Félicitations aussi... Belle quatrième étoile !


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Génial !!!!
> T'es 5 fois plus fort que moi


et 5 fois moins que moi


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Génial !!!!
> T'es 5 fois plus fort que moi


Oui, et y'en a il sont 50 fois plus forts que moi


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et 5 fois moins que moi


Et nia nia nia :love: 5,56 pour être exact.


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations aussi... Belle quatrième étoile !


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2005)

Amis du flood, Bonsoir

Salut, les jeunes, alors, ca floode pas mal ce soir à ce que je vois


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et 5 fois moins que moi


Ouais, on trouve toujours plus fort que soi    
Un jour, moi aussi je serai forte


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Amis du flood, Bonsoir
> 
> Salut, les jeunes, alors, ca floode pas mal ce soir à ce que je vois


Salut à toi le_magi... 
Ben oui, on s'occupe... Comment va?


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Amis du flood, Bonsoir
> 
> Salut, les jeunes, alors, ca floode pas mal ce soir à ce que je vois


Salut le vieux  ça flood, ça flood...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2005)

Ca va tranquille...
J'suis encore crevé, ca me saoule! 
Mais c'est bientôt les vacances (fin juillet) :love:

Sinon, ca va bien, je viens e finir les Harry Potter, j'attend le 6eme...


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, ca va bien, je viens e finir les Harry Potter, j'attend le 6eme...


Moi ça fait un moment que je compte les jours... c'est long !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)




----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>


Hello Cor


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça fait un moment que je compte les jours... c'est long !  :rateau:


Y sort quand déjà?

Salut Cor


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Y sort quand déjà?


Il sort le 16...


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Il sort le 16...


En français...


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> En français...


en anglais le 16 juillet ... en français je pense qu'il y'a pas encore de date annoncée ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en anglais le 16 juillet ... en français je pense qu'il y'a pas encore de date annoncée ...


Si, je viens de regarder sur la fnac.©on: octobre


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Si, je viens de regarder sur la fnac.©on: octobre


C'est plutôt accessible en anglais...


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt accessible en anglais...


J'ai 10 ans de moins que toi...


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 10 ans de moins que toi...


tu passes en quelle classe Ange ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir drole de journée ..: paris perdu ... blair heureux .... albert père ... de carolis à france télévisions (plutôt sympa ça à première vue )... un inventaire à la prévert ... comme le fil des floodeurs ... du bien , du pire, du meilleur ... des erreurs .. cherchez cherchez le sens ...


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 10 ans de moins que toi...


Héhé... autant pour moi  
Me voila vieille... Mais comme tu es plus vieux que moi sur MacG, je me suis fait eu... :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

http://www.apple.com/itunes/500million/
http://www.apple.com/fr/
Comparez les compteurs de ITMS


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir drole de journée ..: paris perdu ... blair heureux .... albert père ... de carolis à france télévisions (plutôt sympa ça à première vue )... un inventaire à la prévert ... comme le fil des floodeurs ... du bien , du pire, du meilleur ... des erreurs .. cherchez cherchez le sens ...


Et j'ai rangé mon bureau... Décidément, drôle de journée...


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu passes en quelle classe Ange ?


Comment peux tu être sur que je "passe" 
Non, je passe en troisième


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Comment peux tu être sur que je "passe"
> Non, je passe en troisième


troisième mmmm argumentation !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>


bienvenue dans le monde des majors au fait  tu es déjà passé dans les forums techniques quand même??


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> troisième mmmm argumentation !!


Parle pas de malheurs


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bienvenue dans le monde des majors au fait  tu es déjà passé dans les forums techniques quand même??


oui, oui justement un des tiens une fois sur l'ITMS...


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Mon 100e post était pour vous...


 

bienvenue chez les habitués .. pour le moment ne traine pas trop au bar, il y ad'abord tant à apprendre dans les forums techniques   :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bienvenue chez les habitués .. pour le moment ne traine pas trop au bar, il y ad'abord tant à apprendre dans les forums techniques   :love:


tu y retrouveras les illustres et vraiment serviables et maitres es mac : jpmiss , supermoquette .. pour ne citer que ceux qui me viennent les premiers à l'esprit


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bienvenue chez les habitués .. pour le moment ne traine pas trop au bar, il y ad'abord tant à apprendre dans les forums techniques   :love:


les deux ne sont pas incompatibles


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Parle pas de malheurs


c'est le programme !! tu te sens plutot littéraire ou scientifique??


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les deux ne sont pas incompatibles


non .. mais c'est plus important de trainer sur les forums techniques quand on débute sur mac g et sur mac .. ya tellement de logiciels et de fonctions sympas que l'on trouve sur les forums techniques   :love:  :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est le programme !! tu te sens plutot littéraire ou scientifique??


Aucun des deux 

(scientifique )


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bienvenue chez les habitués .. pour le moment ne traine pas trop au bar, il y ad'abord tant à apprendre dans les forums techniques   :love:


C'est un endroit réservé  
Tu sais, je me cultive aussi beaucoup par ailleurs : photo, typo, maintenance sur l'iMac G3 de belle-maman (qui passe de MAc OS 9 à Tiger !)... :rose: 
Ça faisait longtemps qu'on ne m'avait pas fait de remarques quand je fréquente un bar


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> oui, oui justement un des tiens une fois sur l'ITMS...




héhé mes petites mefiances sur la carte bleue et l'itms ..  gn"aime pas pas savoir où qui va mon numéro !! gné pas possib' ça!


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> non .. mais c'est plus important de trainer sur les forums techniques quand on débute sur mac g et sur mac .. ya tellement de logiciels et de fonctions sympas que l'on trouve sur les forums techniques   :love:  :love:


Moi ça va j'ai débuté vers 8 ans sur le vieu mac portable de mon père...


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est un endroit réservé
> Tu sais, je me cultive aussi beaucoup par ailleurs : photo, typo, maintenance sur l'iMac G3 de belle-maman (qui passe de MAc OS 9 à Tiger !)... :rose:
> Ça faisait longtemps qu'on ne m'avait pas fait de remarques quand je fréquente un bar


c'est-à-dire que c'est un peu ... une norme ... si on peut appeler ça comme ça ... quand on arrive sur macgé on passe par les forums technique ... tous timides que nous sommes  et puis avec le temps , l'assurance grandi et hop, on entrouvre la porte du bar ... on jette un oeil ... on referme la porte ... non , non je peux pas ...  ... et puis on se dit ... rooh ils ont l'air de s'amuser quand même ... je vais y faire un tour ... et puis si ça me plaît pas je rebrousserai chemin ... alors on pousse la porte ... et ... on fait LE pas ... et là ... plus de retour en arrière ... le mal est fait ... ouala ...


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)




----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

>


Sifflons!

[ Bonjour, Franswa!]


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est-à-dire que c'est un peu ... une norme ...


Je ne suis pas trop dans les normes, moi :rose: 
Décidément, même ici...  
Bon, je vais faire un tour et je reviendrai quand je serai plus grande


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Sifflons!
> 
> [ Bonjour, Franswa!]


 Hell-o petit diable


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est un endroit réservé
> Tu sais, je me cultive aussi beaucoup par ailleurs : photo, typo, maintenance sur l'iMac G3 de belle-maman (qui passe de MAc OS 9 à Tiger !)... :rose:
> Ça faisait longtemps qu'on ne m'avait pas fait de remarques quand je fréquente un bar




héhé ça te rajeunit!! mais bon c'est juste des remarques de mac g users qui a découvert peu à peu mac g en passant surtout du temps sur les forums techniques ... je me suis tourné vers le bar en passant par le fil de la nuit ... puis une discussion mémorable sur le pape... et puis le fil à flood qui attire désormais beaucoup de gens .. ... on s'en sert comme d'un compagnon  de solitude .... je crois .. voir la définition donnée sur ce sujet par doc evil   la


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas trop dans les normes, moi :rose:
> Décidément, même ici...
> Bon, je vais faire un tour et je reviendrai quand je serai plus grande


maintenant que tu est entrée reste avec nous  ta présence ne nous est pas désagréable


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas trop dans les normes, moi :rose:
> Décidément, même ici...
> Bon, je vais faire un tour et je reviendrai quand je serai plus grande


Tu y a trainé, sur les forums techniques... je suis témoin !
Alors tu peux traîner au bar, mais ne rentre pas trop tard...


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas trop dans les normes, moi :rose:
> Décidément, même ici...
> Bon, je vais faire un tour et je reviendrai quand je serai plus grande




reste .. souvent on dit ici que l'on manque de filles


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

iNano attend sa madame avec la poêle à frire : "c'est à c't'heure là k'tu rentres ??? " 


ps : j'aime pas trop la concurrence  m'enfin ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

bon faut que je floooooodeeeee


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> reste .. souvent on dit ici que l'on manque de filles


 Ouais y en a jamais assez :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> reste .. souvent on dit ici que l'on manque de filles


ça y'est il attaque déjà


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bon faut que je floooooodeeeee


 Pourquoi ?


----------



## yoffy (6 Juillet 2005)

Paris 2012.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....oups !


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> iNano attends sa madame avec la poêle à frire : "c'est à c't'heure là k'tu rentres ??? "


attenD!  grrr et ça a son bac!!! après les J.O... voir des trucs pareils!! la france est foutue!!!


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> iNano attend sa madame avec la poêle à frire : "c'est à c't'heure là k'tu rentres ??? "
> 
> 
> ps : j'aime pas trop la concurrence  m'enfin ...


Heu....  C'est moi la concurrence ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?


parce queeeeeeee


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> .....Paris 2016.....oups !


Roo nan y'a une histoire avec les fuseaux horaires, faut alterner...Paris 2020


----------



## Gregg (6 Juillet 2005)

Floodage , jusqu'a la mooooooooooort


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais y en a jamais assez :love:


franswa!!! calme tes hormones !! tu es déjà casé avec une rousse!! ça suffit!!

ah mais ces surfeurs !! pensent qu' à farter les vagues!!


----------



## Gregg (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> parce queeeeeeee





mais pq est il aussi méchant ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> parce queeeeeeee


D'accccooooooooooooooooord


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?


parce que je vais être moins sur mac g pendant les vacances alors je floode !! en avance!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Floodage , jusqu'a la mooooooooooort


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> franswa!!! calme tes hormones !! tu es déjà casé avec une rousse!! ça suffit!!
> 
> ah mais ces surfeurs !! pensent qu' à farter les vagues!!


 Nan, je suis pas encore totalement casé  On se l'est pas encore dit en face  J'aime jouer avant de concrêtiser même si ça peut ne mener à rien sauf que là... Je sais que c'est bon


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> franswa!!! calme tes hormones !! tu es déjà casé avec une rousse!! ça suffit!!
> 
> ah mais ces surfeurs !! pensent qu' à farter les vagues!!


Franswa est surfeur ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Heu....  C'est moi la concurrence ?


alors virpeen .. présente toi.. tu es mariée ?? célibataire ?? tu fais quoi de beau dans la vie ?? (à part flooder chez maiwen  )


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Franswa est surfeur ?


 D'ailleurs c'était pas super aujourd'hui...


----------



## Gregg (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> parce que je vais être moins sur mac g pendant les vacances alors je floode !! en avance!!





Tu vas où monsieur ?


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> attenD!  grrr et ça a son bac!!! après les J.O... voir des trucs pareils!! la france est foutue!!!


j'ai édité MOSSIEUR  naméo


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan, je suis pas encore totalement casé  On se l'est pas encore dit en face  J'aime jouer avant de concrêtiser même si ça peut ne mener à rien sauf que là... Je sais que c'est bon


c'est bon??? mmm bon pour quoi..?    :mouais: 

jouer jouer ...  :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai édité MOSSIEUR  naméo


j'adore ton naméo!! je te titillerais rien que pour le lire    :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>





Hola el diablo ! Que tal ?


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon??? mmm bon pour quoi..?    :mouais:
> 
> jouer jouer ...  :mouais:


 Pour tout ce qu'on veut


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas où monsieur ?


d'abord dans ma petite maison qui n'a pas adsl .. mais bas débit (je vais pas payer adsl alors que j'y suis que trois quatre semaines d'affilée en été et moins le reste de l'année ... donc l'été je suis un peu privé mais bon..  c'est des soucis de luxe ..  même si cela m'eloigne un peu de certaines personnes que j'aime  :rose:   )


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'adore ton naméo!! je te titillerais rien que pour le lire    :love:  :love:


grumblll .. nam.... non mais !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Hola el diablo ! Que tal ?


diablo es espanol?


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Hola el diablo ! Que tal ?


Que dal aussi


----------



## Gregg (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> d'abord dans ma petite maison qui n'a pas adsl .. mais bas débit (je vais pas payer adsl alors que j'y suis que trois quatre semaines d'affilée en été et moins le reste de l'année ... donc l'été je suis un peu privé mais bon..  c'est des soucis de luxe ..  même si cela m'eloigne un peu de certaines personnes que j'aime  :rose:   )





Rooh elle est où la petite maison ?  Appart dans la prairie ?  :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> grumblll .. nam.... non mais !!!


    oh s'il te plait .. dis moi naméo... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> oh s'il te plait .. dis moi naméo... :love:  :love:  :love:


je te trouve bien familier  ... faut pas pousser méwèn dans les orties non plus hein !  n....


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Rooh elle est où la petite maison ?  Appart dans la prairie ?  :rose:


non grande ville !!! :bebe:


----------



## Sloughi (6 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je te trouve bien familier  ... faut pas pousser méwèn dans les orties non plus hein !  n....


ça y est !! chucky maiwen est réveillée!!


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> alors virpeen .. présente toi.. tu es mariée ?? célibataire ?? tu fais quoi de beau dans la vie ?? (à part flooder chez maiwen  )


Tu peux aller faire un tour sur mon thread du grand jeu de l'été :ici 
Et à part flooder, je suis... un peu... prof !  ... mais pas de lettres  Enfin, pas que de ça


----------



## Gregg (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Que dal aussi




Se dice ! Muy bien tambien


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ça y est !! chucky maiwen est réveillée!!


mais c'est qu'il me cherche le papa Ingalls là hein !


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je te trouve bien familier  ... faut pas pousser méwèn dans les orties non plus hein !  n....


... surtout quand elle a pas de culotte !
(c'est pas hors charte j'éspère)


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir


  'soir l'aminche


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aller faire un tour sur mon thread du grand jeu de l'été :ici
> Et à part flooder, je suis... un peu... prof !  ... mais pas de lettres  Enfin, pas que de ça


il est à la masse tu trouves pas ? 

Nano   mais tipobien !!! naméo !!! 

pourquoi tout le monde me parle de culotte ce soir ?  :mouais:


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Se dice ! Muy bien tambien


héhé :rateau:


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir


'soir Sloughi !


----------



## Gregg (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aller faire un tour sur mon thread du grand jeu de l'été :ici
> Et à part flooder, je suis... un peu... prof !  ... mais pas de lettres  Enfin, pas que de ça





Prof de quoi , madame ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aller faire un tour sur mon thread du grand jeu de l'été :ici
> Et à part flooder, je suis... un peu... prof !  ... mais pas de lettres  Enfin, pas que de ça




heu.. tu es mariée à super moquette?? tu es prof de ...


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Nano   mais tipobien !!! naméo !!!
> 
> pourquoi tout le monde me parle de culotte ce soir ?  :mouais:


T'es pas vexée, dis ?  c'est pour de rire... c'est une expression que Virpeen m'a apprise... elleest rigolote....


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il est à la masse tu trouves pas ?
> 
> Nano   mais tipobien !!! naméo !!!
> 
> pourquoi tout le monde me parle de culotte ce soir ?  :mouais:


C'est une expression courante : "Faut pas pousser mamy dans les orties... surtout quand elle n'a pas de culotte"...   
Ouais, bon, d'accord... on habite à la campagne alors faut être indulgent... :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Se dice ! Muy bien tambien


deseo encontrar de nuevo la paloma que deja una si profunda ternura en mi alma


----------



## Sloughi (6 Juillet 2005)

Quel est le sujet aujourd'hui?


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

Je vais sortir 

bonne soirée :love:


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le sujet aujourd'hui?


les culottes et les onomatopés ...


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> heu.. tu es mariée à super moquette?? tu es prof de ...


Hein ? Supermoquette ? Non, non, non...
Prof en SEGPA, ça doit te dire quelque chose...


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le sujet aujourd'hui?


Tout ce que tu veux sauf les culottes... Maiwen ne va pas aimer sinon...


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

merci maiwen   :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> deseo encontrar de nuevo la paloma que deja una si profunda ternura en mi alma


"désir trouver de nouveau la colombe qui laisse un si tendresse profonde dans mon âme"

Traduction de Tiger, veritable avancée en éffet


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais sortir
> 
> bonne soirée :love:


Ciao Frnaswa !


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> merci maiwen   :love:


derien  ( je suis pas sûre de quoi ... mais je crois savoir  )


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Hein ? Supermoquette ? Non, non, non...
> Prof en SEGPA, ça doit te dire quelque chose...


je suis en zep .. on fournit un peu la segpa..


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les culottes et les onomatopés ...


nanomatopées ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais sortir
> 
> bonne soirée :love:


Bonsoir


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> "désir trouver de nouveau la colombe qui laisse un si tendresse profonde dans mon âme"
> 
> Traduction de Tiger, veritable avancée en éffet


je souhaite retrouver ...   serait une traduction plus élégante ...


sherlock traduisait déjà avant tiger


----------



## Gregg (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> deseo encontrar de nuevo la paloma que deja una si profunda ternura en mi alma





Hace mucho tiempo que es solo ?


----------



## Sloughi (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais sortir
> 
> bonne soirée :love:





bonne soiree


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je suis en zep .. on fournit un peu la segpa..


Merci !  
Profitez pendant que les SEGPA existent encore


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> nanomatopées ?


naméo est un copyright maiwenien!!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je souhaite retrouver ...   serait une traduction plus élégante ...
> 
> 
> sherlock traduisait déjà avant tiger


 ou bien "prof de lettres recherche"


----------



## Gregg (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> nanomatopées ?





Madame est amoureuse  :love:


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> naméo est un copyright maiwenien!!!


ouais d'abord  ... naméo©


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> Profitez pendant que les SEGPA existent encore


on avait une troisième insertion et cela disparaitra en 2006 .. dans les faits on fera à peu prés pareil  mais bon c'est moins top à l'avenir ..


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Madame est amoureuse  :love:


YES !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> ou bien "prof de lettres recherche"


toi le freluquet !! je vais avoir le glaive vengeur et le bras séculier !!


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais d'abord  ... naméo©


Respect...
mais nano© est un copyright... de nous !  
Alors je garde mon "nanomatopées", c'est ok ? :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2005)

Les amiches
Je vais bouquiner un peu, je hop, au dodo.
Je suis crevé :sleep:
 A demain les floodeurs


----------



## yoffy (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les culottes et les onomatopés ...


Toc,toc,toc...quiqu'est là ?
Qu'estce qui frappeu à ma porteu ?
A c'est toi la Charlotte qu'a oublié sa culotte .

Ouvre moi beau culottier , fait pas chaud dans ton quartier .

(petite contribution   )


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> YES !!!


----------



## Gregg (6 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> YES !!!







Et heureuse avec ca  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Respect...
> mais nano© est un copyright... de nous !
> Alors je garde mon "nanomatopées", c'est ok ? :rose:


d'accord  mais c'est parce que c'est vous :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Les amiches
> Je vais bouquiner un peu, je hop, au dodo.
> Je suis crevé :sleep:
> A demain les floodeurs


AMINCHES!!! naméo


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> on avait une troisième insertion et cela disparaitra en 2006 .. dans les faits on fera à peu prés pareil  mais bon c'est moins top à l'avenir ..


Dans quelques années, peut-être que les profs qui enseignent en SEGPA formeront (avec les profs du collège ?) une sorte de réseau pour prendre en charge les élèves en difficulté... qui sait? comme ce qui existe déjà dans le 1er degré...


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Les amiches
> Je vais bouquiner un peu, je hop, au dodo.
> Je suis crevé :sleep:
> A demain les floodeurs


Ciao le_magi... et vivement le 16 juillet !


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> YES !!!


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Dans quelques années, peut-être que les profs qui enseignent en SEGPA formeront (avec les profs du collège ?) une sorte de réseau pour prendre en charge les élèves en difficulté... qui sait? comme ce qui existe déjà dans le 1er degré...


explique .. s'il te plait .. dans mon collège je suis très lié aux élèves qui en ont marre de tout ..


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> AMINCHES!!! naméo


hey !!! et le petit © tu te prends pour qui ? tu te prends pour maiwen ? hein ? naméo


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey !!! et le petit © tu te prends pour qui ? tu te prends pour maiwen ? hein ? naméo


N'énervez pas Maiwen après 22h (na...)


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

vous êtes tous morts tout d'un coup ? 

je vais me coucher moi bonne nuit 

edit : ni avant 22 h non plus


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes tous morts tout d'un coup ?
> 
> je vais me coucher moi bonne nuit


On n'est pas morts !!!
Mais bonne nuit Maiwen...


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey !!! et le petit © tu te prends pour qui ? tu te prends pour maiwen ? hein ? naméo


mm tu le fais comment ton petit  ...?


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mm tu le fais comment ton petit  ...?


alt + c


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes tous morts tout d'un coup ?
> 
> je vais me coucher moi bonne nuit
> 
> edit : ni avant 22 h non plus


Hoooooooooo déjà?    Bonne nuit, tu mets la veilleuse popi cette nuit?


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> explique .. s'il te plait .. dans mon collège je suis très lié aux élèves qui en ont marre de tout ..


Depuis que j'enseigne en SEGPA, j'entends parler de leur fin imminente   : les textes sur la prise en charge des élèves en grande difficulté, voire handicapés, vont tous dans le sens de leur intégration dans l'établissement dont ils dépendent "normalement" (note que j'ai horreur de ce mot !). L'intégration est le grand concept. À terme, on peut donc s'attendre à ce que ces élèves restent dans les classes dont ils dépendent, tout en étant suivis par des profs spécialisés (depuis l'année dernière, le CAPA-SH est ouvert aux profs du 2nd degré et plus seulement aux PE). Les réseaux d'aide fonctionnent ainsi dans le 1er degré : psy, rééducateurs, profs spécialisés... qui interviennent sur plusieurs écoles afin d'aider les élèves en difficulté... 
Les profs de collège qui aiment s'occuper de ces élèves pourront le faire avec plus de moyens s'ils passent leur diplôme du CAPA-SH


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

Jolis rêves, Maiwen


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que j'enseigne en SEGPA, j'entends parler de leur fin imminente   : les textes sur la prise en charge des élèves en grande difficulté, voire handicapés, vont tous dans le sens de leur intégration dans l'établissement dont ils dépendent "normalement" (note que j'ai horreur de ce mot !). L'intégration est le grand concept. À terme, on peut donc s'attendre à ce que ces élèves restent dans les classes dont ils dépendent, tout en étant suivis par des profs spécialisés (depuis l'année dernière, le CAPA-SH est ouvert aux profs du 2nd degré et plus seulement aux PE). Les réseaux d'aide fonctionnent ainsi dans le 1er degré : psy, rééducateurs, profs spécialisés... qui interviennent sur plusieurs écoles afin d'aider les élèves en difficulté...
> Les profs de collège qui aiment s'occuper de ces élèves pourront le faire avec plus de moyens s'ils passent leur diplôme du CAPA-SH


Tiens, il y a des nuages dehors!  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeenano  bonne nuit vous deux 

ange   vi je vais mettre les doigts dans la prise  :rateau: 

joel


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que j'enseigne en SEGPA, j'entends parler de leur fin imminente   : les textes sur la prise en charge des élèves en grande difficulté, voire handicapés, vont tous dans le sens de leur intégration dans l'établissement dont ils dépendent "normalement" (note que j'ai horreur de ce mot !). L'intégration est le grand concept. À terme, on peut donc s'attendre à ce que ces élèves restent dans les classes dont ils dépendent, tout en étant suivis par des profs spécialisés (depuis l'année dernière, le CAPA-SH est ouvert aux profs du 2nd degré et plus seulement aux PE). Les réseaux d'aide fonctionnent ainsi dans le 1er degré : psy, rééducateurs, profs spécialisés... qui interviennent sur plusieurs écoles afin d'aider les élèves en difficulté...
> Les profs de collège qui aiment s'occuper de ces élèves pourront le faire avec plus de moyens s'ils passent leur diplôme du CAPA-SH




pas faciles pour ces gamins d'alterner les deux .. intégrés mais parfois en dehors .. enfin ça peut être pas mal même si la gymnastique est complexe ..  ce capa-sh se passe où? comment ? cela change quelque chose au statut? au grade ?     :rose: 
moi à qui mes collègues me reprochent de faire psy! mais bon les élèves en difficulté aiment être dans mes classes cela rassure !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Virpeenano  bonne nuit vous deux
> 
> ange   vi je vais mettre les doigts dans la prise  :rateau:
> 
> joel



bonne naméo maiwen© :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que j'enseigne en SEGPA, j'entends parler de leur fin imminente   : les textes sur la prise en charge des élèves en grande difficulté, voire handicapés, vont tous dans le sens de leur intégration dans l'établissement dont ils dépendent "normalement" (note que j'ai horreur de ce mot !). L'intégration est le grand concept.H


et toi qui connait bien la segpa .. ce concept te semble intéressant ?


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ce capa-sh se passe où? comment ? cela change quelque chose au statut? au grade ?     :rose:
> moi à qui mes collègues me reprochent de faire psy! mais bon les élèves en difficulté aiment être dans mes classes cela rassure !!


Il faut demander à l'inspection chargée de l'AIS de ta circonscription et c'est une formation en alternance (13 ou 16 semaines de stages sur l'année, tout en étant chargé de tes classes). Tu auras un statut de prof spécialisé (option F) et tu toucheras... attention... tiens-toi bien... 60¤ de plus par mois !
Tu es sur la bonne voie, si tu es psy


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonne naméo maiwen© :love:


1914 messages, première guerre mondiale déclarée.


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> 1914 messages, première guerre mondiale déclarée.


1916!! bientôt la paix .. enfin .. j'aimerais ..


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et toi qui connait bien la segpa .. ce concept te semble intéressant ?


Je te conctacte par mp demain pour des infos complémentaires, ok ? 



Moi : dodo maintenant !:sleep: 
Bonne nuit tout le monde !


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit à tous !


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je te conctacte par mp demain pour des infos complémentaires, ok ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oui merci .. je l'attendrai avec impatience    

douce nuit


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> 1914 messages, première guerre mondiale déclarée.


1919!! ouf!! 





bonne nuit inano


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je te conctacte par mp demain pour des infos complémentaires, ok ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous !


Bonne nuit


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> 1919!! ouf!!


fait attention à la seconde!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

alors quelqu'un vient en renfort?? le zinc se vide ...


----------



## Xman (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> fait attention à la seconde!



Plein de secondes avant heure sont   

Chiotte! j'me suis trompé de fil...
 

    Tchuss all


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

Sur ce, bonne nuit à toutes et à tous.


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Plein de secondes avant heure sont
> 
> Chiotte! j'me suis trompé de fil...
> 
> ...


Tschuß


----------



## Sloughi (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce, bonne nuit à toutes et à tous.






bonne nuit


----------



## Xman (6 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Tschuß



Toi, tu as trouvé le esse7


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu as trouvé le esse7


alt+B


----------



## Xman (6 Juillet 2005)

ßßßßßß = Tournéeeeeeee      ßlus tard, ßarceque là je ne peux ßas ...


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu as trouvé le esse7


Tu es un bêta


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

Au fait j'ai découvert qu'il y a un pont le 14 juillet, quelqu'un a une idée de truc à faire pour ce week-end ?
Chais pas moi, un voyage à l'étranger, une mini AES, une visite touristique, une cure de kekchose, etc.
Non ?


----------



## macelene (6 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Au fait j'ai découvert qu'il y a un pont le 14 juillet, quelqu'un a une idée de truc à faire pour ce week-end ?
> Chais pas moi, un voyage à l'étranger, une mini AES, une visite touristique, une cure de kekchose, etc.
> Non ?



T'en as de la chance de faire le pont...  pas moi ...  dans mon bocal avec mes patients


----------



## Xman (6 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu es un bêta



Certes, mais dans la langue de Gueutte


----------



## Xman (6 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> T'en as de la chance de faire le pont...  pas moi ...  dans mon bocal avec mes patients



Donc eux non plus...


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> T'en as de la chance de faire le pont...  pas moi ...  dans mon bocal avec mes patients


Tu sais je suis encore étudiant  

En particulier on est limités par les dates de fermeture de l'école dans laquelle on a notre bureau, et surtout le seul RU ouvert en juillet là-bas est fermé le 15 alors...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Bien


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

D'ailleurs si vous voulez savoir, ça c'est les dates d'ouverture des RU du CROUS de Lille en juillet-aout.
En rouge c'est ceux à coté du boulot.
En gris c'est quand c'est fermé     




(clic-clic)

Bon mais en vrai c'est pas pour ça que c'est des vacances hein


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

le fil de la nuit est ouvert .. portez y un seul petit message de rêves si vous en avez qui vous hante ..ou faites silence gardez pour ailleurs vos confidences comme de secrètes évidences...


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce, bonne nuit à toutes et à tous.


petit diablo est réellement couché ??


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

flood de la nuit ... flood de l'ennui .. flood gris .. flood qui me nuit .. chercher chercher un visage qui enfin me sourit ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

de nouveau seul...?


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

quelques pas ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

espérer le son d'une voix ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

un regard vert .. se glisse entre mes mots ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

une dame comme un fantôme a frôlé mes mots ... qui se sont troublés .. comme de l'eau ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

viens me rejoindre ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

nul ne vient .. une vie en dialogue négatif ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

s'inviter en clandestin au creux d'un coeur ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

et soudain avoir peur... suis je quelqu'un de bien ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

que faire en ces pages ?? laisser du silence .. que faire ..? dire une colère ...  que faire ? attendre ... que faire ..? croire ....


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

dépasser les treize messages .. attendre un mirage...


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

ya ... quelqu'un .????????????


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

moi ... dédoublement...


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

1940 ... 2è guerre .. dirait diablo..


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

et malow qui passe sans mot dire..?


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et malow qui passe sans mot dire..?


Et tu préférerais qu'on te maudisse ?


----------



## rod031 (7 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir tout le monde! 
 une question me viens à l'esprit car je viens de regarde ma réputation et apparemment j'aurais reçu un avis défavorable à mon égards car je serai non respectueux! alors la question est: es ce que je le suis ?   :mouais:


----------



## iTof (7 Juillet 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde!
> une question me viens à l'esprit car je viens de regarde ma réputation et apparemment j'aurais reçu un avis défavorable à mon égards car je serai non respectueux! alors la question est: es ce que je le suis ?   :mouais:


 bah, il faut croire que oui, non ?  :mouais:


----------



## rod031 (7 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> bah, il faut croire que oui, non ?  :mouais:



 :mouais:  je suis dans le doute mais bon pas grave on fera avec


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> alors la question est: est-ce que je le suis ?   :mouais:


Non ce n'est pas ça la question, d'ailleurs elle ne veut rien dire.
Un coudboule c'est sur un post.
C'est donc quelque chose que tu as écrit je ne sais où (et je ne veux pas le savoir) qui est jugé "non respectueux".


Accessoirement je dirais même plutôt qu'aucune question ne se pose.  
M'enfin  :sleep:


----------



## rod031 (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non ce n'est pas ça la question, d'ailleurs elle ne veut rien dire.
> Un coudboule c'est sur un post.
> C'est donc quelque chose que tu as écrit je ne sais où (et je ne veux pas le savoir) qui est jugé "non respectueux".



ok je te remercie pour m'avoir éclairé


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et tu préférerais qu'on te maudisse ?


ou que l'on me dise un mot ...


----------



## Berthold (7 Juillet 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> alors la question est: es ce que je le suis ?


Si tu le penses c'est que tu l'es.


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

à plus tard


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Bon, les poivrots sont couchés. Le soleil est déjà haut dans le ciel, enfin, quand on arrive à le voir 

Le leitmotiv de la journée : [pas ]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

ben , allons , un petit nettoyage des carreaux 






on peut aussi boire un café vu que l'autre main est libre      

bonne journée  :love:  :love:


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , allons , un petit nettoyage des carreaux
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  :love:




Ah, il reste une trace ici ------------------------------------>


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

Avez vous bien dormis, floodeurs de la surface?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Moyen  mais ça va mieux


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde, la bise aux filles.
Alors , la nuit fut bonne ?


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

[pas  ]

Courte mais bonne :sleep: 

Alors t'es toujours à Paname ?


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Ah non, je suis rentré. Et du coup j'ai pu dormir ... Rhhaaa le plaisir de la campagne. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, je suis rentré. Et du coup j'ai pu dormir ... Rhhaaa le plaisir de la campagne. :love:




et les photos d'avant/apres ?   



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Faut que je fouille mes archives, pour avoir au moins 3 photos genre 5 / 20 / 40.
Dès que j'ai pu traiter çà et les numériser avec l'appareil photo, j'envoie la sauce.  :love:


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, je suis rentré. Et du coup j'ai pu dormir ... Rhhaaa le plaisir de la campagne. :love:



Fini kof-kof la gorge qui gratte, les yeux qui piquent, les odeurs variées (avariées ?) du tro-mé 
Vive les p'tits zoziaux, les pollens qui volent, les insectes qui piquent :love:


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Le métro, voui, çà pue ! 
La gorge qui gratte, les yeux qui piquent ? Pas ce coup-ci, il y avait du vent et il faisait pas trop chaud. 
Les pollens qui volent c'est vrai, merci, et en plus je les crains... 
Les petits zoziaux qui chantent quand j'ouvre mes volets, voui, c'est un plaisir. 
Les insectes ... A part les moustiques et les guèpes, qu'on trouve partout, pas seulement à la campagne, y a pas de piqueurs.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Dès que j'ai pu traiter çà et les *numériser* avec l'appareil photo, j'envoie la sauce.  :love:





tu veux dire, prendre en photo le photos avec ton apn ?   

si c'est cela j'ai fait pareil plus rapide que avec mon scanner qui de toute façon ,
n'arrivant pas a le regler,  j'ai des mauvaises resultats


sinon,    envele le flash de l'apn , sa t'evitera des "soleil" sur la photo de la photo


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire, prendre en photo le photos avec ton apn ?
> 
> si c'est cela j'ai fait pareil plus rapide que avec mon scanner qui de toute façon ,
> n'arrivant pas a le regler, j'ai des mauvaises resultats
> ...


 
Alors ces vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

les floooooooooooodeurs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.
 


C'étais pas 30 avant ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2005)

C'était mieux aaaaaaaavaaaant


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Alors ces vacances ?



Et toi, où trempes tu tes palmes cet été ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , allons , un petit nettoyage des carreaux
> 
> :cou.....:cou:
> 
> ...




Pauvre Dan'.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'lut...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Alors ces vacances ?




un petit resumé par ici


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, où trempes tu tes palmes cet été ?


 
Nullepart  je suis en stage sur le côte d'opale    à part du sable y a pas grand chose à voir


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2005)

Il y a tjrs des choses à voir, faut juste savoir où


----------



## tantoillane (7 Juillet 2005)

Y en a marrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr de ces ******* de chaussures qui puent le chat et qui empestent l'entrée....... :modo:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :sick: 


Sinon dans le jardin les vacances vont biens


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Il y a tjrs des choses à voir, faut juste savoir où


 
y a même pas de club de plongée !!!


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Le métro, voui, çà pue !


Non pas à Lille  


			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> La gorge qui gratte, les yeux qui piquent ? Pas ce coup-ci, il y avait du vent et il faisait pas trop chaud.


ici y a du vent et on caille (et il pleut).  :rateau:


			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Les pollens qui volent c'est vrai, merci, et en plus je les crains...


Non, je te dis qu'il pleut  :hein:


			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Les petits zoziaux qui chantent quand j'ouvre mes volets, voui, c'est un plaisir.


Ah ben ça toujours, dans la vallée de Chevreuse comme à Lille d'ailleurs. Mais pas toujours quand il pleut. 


			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Les insectes ... A part les moustiques et les guèpes, qu'on trouve partout


Jamais vu un moustique à Lille   
Ils doivent pas supporter les moules-frites  

Bon, finalement c'est quoi l'intérêt de la campagne alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Les moustiques !!! si il y en a plein près du port de Lille!!!!
Et le metro il craint vraiment après 19h !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, finalement c'est quoi l'intérêt de la campagne alors ?



aucun....!

sauf si comme ici, la campagne est juste entre la mer et la montagne ... 
(je parle pas de devoir faire plus d'une heure de voiture pour l'un ou l'autre, 15mn a tout peter...)


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Les moustiques !!! si il y en a plein près du port de Lille!!!!


Oui ben y a qu'à pas y aller, moi j'ai pas de moustiques quand je me couche ou quand je mange chez moi, c'est le principal  


			
				Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et le metro il craint vraiment après 19h !!!


Mais il pue pas


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non pas à Lille


Cà c'est parce que tu t'es habitué, tu ne sens plus. 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ici y a du vent et on caille (et il pleut).  :rateau:


Ben c'est Lille quoi. 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non, je te dis qu'il pleut  :hein:


Oui, bon j'ai compris, tu es à Lille.  



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ça toujours, dans la vallée de Chevreuse comme à Lille d'ailleurs. Mais pas toujours quand il pleut.


C'est à dire pas souvent alors. 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Jamais vu un moustique à Lille   Ils doivent pas supporter les moules-frites


Ou la pluie ? Ou les odeurs ? 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, finalement c'est quoi l'intérêt de la campagne alors ?


Je suis bien chez moi, je crois !   Jura power ! :love:


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

bonjiourno


----------



## Xman (7 Juillet 2005)

AHHH LILLE  

Ses moustiques qui migrent dans le sud l'été car ils ont peur de mourrir de froid
Son soleil....pareil
Son métro, avec leurs chauffeurs, partis eux aussi...
Sa bière....rien que pour ça j'ai envie de rester


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien chez moi, je crois !   Jura power ! :love:




pitin®....ces gens du nord, toujours a discuter sur le mauvais temps....


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> y a même pas de club de plongée !!!



T'as pas bien cherché : je connais qq plongeurs dans le coin


----------



## madlen (7 Juillet 2005)

stook:

J'avais jamais remarqué mais tu ma mis + de 4000 poste en 6 mois!
Cyberfreak


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juillet 2005)

Je préfère rester à Lyon avec ses 3 affluents, le Rhône, la Saône et le Beaujolais


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Quel mauvais temps ? 
Il fait toujours beau chez moi en général.
Aujourd'hui c'est couvert, mais bon, c'est généralisé, et puis çà va pas durer ! 
Et puis le Jura c'est pas au nord de la France. A la rigueur au nord de ta région, mais dans ce cas, t'es du nord pour les Corses.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

En tout cas sur hardelot on ad du vent force 6 à 7 (ça souffle très fort  ) pas  plus de 15°C .... faut que je déménage en corse...


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

Alors que la NASA refuse d?admettre quelque expérience que ce soit sur le sexe dans l?espace, l?AAA a l?intention d?explorer ouvertement toutes les possibilités de relations sexuelles en gravité zéro. Néanmoins, il ne faudrait pas en conclure que nous souhaitons construire nos propres vaisseaux uniquement pour augmenter la qualité des rapports sexuels en gravité zéro. Les médias ont tenté de réduire nos programmes à cet aspect, mais ils doivent savoir que nous choisissons d?utiliser les promesses de l?expérimentation sexuelle en apesanteur comme un stratagème permettant la diffusion auprès d?eux de tous nos autres objectifs et idées.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> A la rigueur au nord de ta région, mais dans ce cas, t'es du nord pour les Corses.



non, a l'ouest/nord ouest....
ou juste ouest....ça depend ou en Corse...

apres, je suis gentil, mais sachant que grossierement Clermont est au centre de la France, tout ce qui est au dessus c'est le nord de la france...enfin, la moitie nord...
mais bon, deja Orange.....


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Bouh, tu as des problèmes d'apostrophe


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bouh, tu as des problèmes d'apostrophe


la gravité :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> stook:
> 
> J'avais jamais remarqué mais tu ma mis + de 4000 poste en 6 mois!
> Cyberfreak




héhéhé.....suis pas la pour rigoler...


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bouh, tu as des problèmes d'apostrophe


Il a fait un copier-coller, s'pour ça  

PS:


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

Coucou les d'jeunes et moins jeune ca farte ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> la gravité :hein:  :rateau:



arrete Derennes, on t'a reconnu....


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il a fait un copier-coller, s'pour ça
> 
> PS:


coucou mon ami violet :love: 

le c/c c'est MAL  :hein:


----------



## Franswa (7 Juillet 2005)

coucou tout le monde :love:


----------



## duracel (7 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> coucou tout le monde :love:



Salut tout seul.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)




----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Coucou franswanounet


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, a l'ouest/nord ouest....ou juste ouest....ça depend ou en Corse...


Ben à moins que tu sois dans le milieu de l'Espagne, t'es forcément très au Nord (/Ouest) de la Corse. 



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> mais sachant que grossierement Clermont est au centre de la France


Heu non, le centre c'est Bourges ... Et c'est nettement plus haut ! 

Reste que je suis effectivement dans la moitié Nord. Mais la bonne partie de la moitié Nord.  :love:


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

Coucou a tous qui m'ont pas dis bonjour ...


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou mon ami violet :love:
> 
> le c/c c'est MAL  :hein:


un autre juste parce que j'aime les petits pieds : http://www.uncarved.org/AAA/becoming.html


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

j'aime pas quand je repond a quelqu'un que mon message soit en bas de page.....
bon Hurrican, faut tourner la page...

salut les jeunes....Commandant Fraswa, Maiwenn....


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas quand je repond a quelqu'un que mon message soit en bas de page.....
> bon Hurrican, faut tourner la page...
> 
> salut les jeunes....Commandant Fraswa, Maiwenn....




Oh la ! Garcon , je suis jeune moi aussi


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

En tout cas j'ai besoin de 60 000 000¤ --> vive euromillion!


----------



## Franswa (7 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas quand je repond a quelqu'un que mon message soit en bas de page.....
> bon Hurrican, faut tourner la page...
> 
> salut les jeunes....Commandant Fraswa, Maiwenn....


 J'ai du mal à suivre la révolution là... :rose: Ça parle de bambou :mouais: 

PS : salut Maïwenounette :love: (je sais j'ai plus 4 ans)


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas j'ai besoin de 60 000 000¤ --> vive euromillion!





Trafic de produits illégaux ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben à moins que tu sois dans le milieu de l'Espagne, t'es forcément très au Nord (/Ouest) de la Corse.
> 
> Heu non, le centre c'est Bourges ... Et c'est nettement plus haut !
> 
> Reste que je suis effectivement dans la moitié Nord. Mais la bonne partie de la moitié Nord.  :love:




....au milieu de l'espagne, non....

elle est mal dessiné , mais l'echelle est bonne.....tire un trait...


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

1. Manifeste pour une Ufologie Radicale (U.R.).

«L?U.R. est une mouvement de prolétaires et d?ufologistes autonomes qui conteste la gestion centralisée, militaire et spectaculaire du phénomène OVNI, qui se manifeste par des pratiques de copyright et d?occultation.» [...] «Les doctrines de rêveurs révolutionnaires, et même les doctrines explicitement contre-révolutionnaires, contribuent à créer une prison éco-fasciste qui ? selon l?U.R. ? permet la survie simulée du Capital-Planète. La dissidence terrestre est piégée par ce genre d?immobilisme.» [...]

2. Au-delà de l?AAA: la Survie du Capital Interplanétaire.

«L?U.R. reconnaît que les camarades de l?AAA ont créé des émotions fécondes dans le champ ésoplanétaire. L?AAA se situe parmi les organisations antagonistes les plus efficaces qui tentent d?étendre le conflit au-delà des limites démocratiques que le Capital-Planète autorise à la dissidence terrestre. C?est pourquoi l?U.R. veut établir un rapport de communication privilégié avec l?AAA pour un combat commun. Mais en même temps, l?U.R. espère que l?AAA abandonnera son attitude réformiste: à savoir la priorité dangereuse que l?AAA assigne au programme d?exode.» [...] «Malgré ses souhaits, le programme d?exode des astronautes autonomes ne fait que retarder la mise en lumière des contradictions ingérables inhérentes au Capital. En fait, comme le dit Baudrillard, «la conquête de l?espace constitue une ouverture irréversible vers la perte de référent terrestre». Le programme de l?AAA est en lui-même contradictoire parce qu?il perd le référent pour l?autonomisation, à savoir le sol terrestre.» [Puis les MIR s?avancent si loin qu?ils vont jusqu?à soutenir que l?AAA adopte à contre-c½ur la même stratégie que la NASA, qui est une attitude pour «décongestionner la pression du conglomérat du Pouvoir».]

3. Au-delà de l?AAA: Faire du Corps une Interface pour ne pas Tendre vers la Vitesse de Libération du Capital.

«L?exode contient en lui-même une autre contradiction fondamentale, dont nous pensons qu?elle sera approuvée par l?AAA. Comme Foucault et Deleuze l?ont montré, le Capital n?est pas simplement un mécanisme du commerce, mais il devient une partie de chaque pratique terrestre, sous la forme d?un code. L?U.R. appelle cette attitude le ?microfascisme?.» [...] «Seul un échange interplanétaire peut nous aider à rattraper notre retard de millions d?années [soi-disant à cause de notre «isolement planétaire»]. Ainsi ce dont nous avons besoin est une transformation complexe des conditions sensorielles et culturelles terrestres et un combat immédiat contre le Capital sur Terre, et non pas un exode insensé et aventureux. L?U.R. ne ménage pas la chèvre et le chou ? au contraire, nous pensons qu?une interface ésoplanétaire sera une transformation révolutionnaire.» [...]«Quand bien même tous les prolétaires pourraient être conduits hors du système solaire, comme l?AAA le propose, ils ne feraient qu?emmener avec eux, en eux-mêmes, une attitude microfasciste capitaliste. Cette assomption biopolitique ne peut pas être niée. La nier signifierait faire régresser la pensée radicale en une interprétation butée et subjective des processus Capitalistes.» [...] «La nécessité d?échapper à l?auto-ghettoïsation de la Terre est un objectif commun à l?U.R. et à l?AAA; mais les conditions préalables à cette stratégie doivent être recherchées du côté du potentiel sensoriel, émotionnel et culturel de la transformation ésoplanétaire et révolutionnaire du conflit sur Terre.»

4. Au-delà de l?AAA: Limites Technologiques Terrestres et Perspectives des Mécaniques OVNI.

[Fondé sur les études de Leonard E. Cramps] «L?U.R. conteste le fait que le modèle technologique des camarades de l?AAA en ce qui concerne les vaisseaux spatiaux est encore lié à la conception astronautique et technologique typiquement endoplanétaire.»


flooder avec ou sans apostrophe(n'en cherches pas, il n'y a pas de message caché) ? Quel importance ......


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> (je sais j'ai plus 4 ans)


snif


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

? ¿ ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oh la ! Garcon , je suis jeune moi aussi



exact....

salut....


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

bouh tu nous [me] pompes l'air


----------



## Franswa (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> snif


 On peut pas revenir en arrière


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Heu non, le centre c'est Bourges ... Et c'est nettement plus haut !



exact, 1 partout.....

m'enfin, deja que Clermont c'est dans le nord pour moi....alors bourge....brrr....


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> 1. Manifeste pour une Ufologie Radicale (U.R.).



si c'est si interessant, envoie juste les liens...

là, c'est penible....


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bouh tu nous [me] pompes l'air




C a moi que tu parles ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

encore une reponse pour Hurrican, qui passe a la trappe....
pour une fois que je m'amusais a avoir une discu avec des gens biens.........


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> exact....
> 
> salut....





Salut mais je vous pompe l'air


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

ça fait plaisir pour les autres Stook

et gregg non c'est pas à toi que je parle mais à Boo ...


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

qui dis BOUH telephone MAINNNNTENANT a moi....Pour le reste désolé, j'avais juste faim, on perd toujours un  peu de sa superbe dans ces moments là...LMDJTA


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

On a trouvé pire que Derennes !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça fait plaisir pour les autres Stook
> 
> et gregg non c'est pas à toi que je parle mais à Boo ...



quoi qui fait plaisir....?  
si tu parles du bonjour, je t'ai salué en meme temps que Franswa, il y a 1/2 pages...je sais plus avec l'autre fada.....


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça fait plaisir pour les autres Stook
> 
> et gregg non c'est pas à toi que je parle mais à Boo ...





désolé maiwen


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juillet 2005)

Ce jeune nioube dépasse les bornes des limites du supportable du flood. :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> qui dis BOUH telephone MAINNNNTENANT a moi....Pour le reste désolé, j'avais juste faim, on perd toujours un  peu de sa superbe dans ces moments là...LMDJTA



ton point disco ne sera pas resté bien longtemps....


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quoi qui fait plaisir....?
> si tu parles du bonjour, je t'ai salué en meme temps que Franswa, il y a 1/2 pages...je sais plus avec l'autre fada.....


je parlais de ça



			
				Stook a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois que je m'amusais a avoir une discu avec des gens biens.........


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

si je fais un
kakashi ou un itashi je te le dedicacerai pour cette occas.


----------



## derennes (7 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> arrete Derennes, on t'a reconnu....


moi je te reconnais a chaque fois que je dézingue un abruti....c'est toujours le meme petit regard porcin .


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

Au 100em messages promis je deviens normal.Je tiens toujours, c'et dur mais je perds bien. Je voudrais continuer la phase 1 mais je sens que ma volonté est en train de faiblir. D'autant plus que les tentations sont très nombreuses depuis que j'ai changé de travail !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> hé!.. Derennes il t'emmerde face de rat!
> Utilise pas mon nom pour faire ton mariole, guignol.ok?
> j'ai pas parlé de toi,moi.


 
:modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo:


La politesse c'est pas en option tu sait, si tu es obligé de devenir grossier, fait le ailleurs.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je parlais de ça



d'ou les petits "  " en bas de post....
allons ne te meprends pas :love:.....

Derennes, soit poli s'il te plait....


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

Premier écart ...  Je me déçois vachement ... J'ai mangé un gateau au sésame ! C'est plein de sucre !!! Bon c'est petit mais quand même ! Ce soir, je vais faire du sport pour l'éliminer ...  Sinon, la diète se passe bien. C'ets dur mais je ne fais pas d'écarts, je suis plutot fière de moi. Mais j'ai hâte d'avoir fini car je suis fatigué, j'ai pas trop le moral et je suis très irritable. Résultat, j'arrête pas de m'engueuler avec mon chéri.


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> Premier écart ...  Je me déçois vachement ... J'ai mangé un gateau au sésame ! C'est plein de sucre !!! Bon c'est petit mais quand même ! Ce soir, je vais faire du sport pour l'éliminer ... Sinon, la diète se passe bien. C'ets dur mais je ne fais pas d'écarts, je suis plutot fière de moi. Mais j'ai hâte d'avoir fini car je suis fatigué, j'ai pas trop le moral et je suis très irritable. Résultat, j'arrête pas de m'engueuler avec mon chéri.


----------



## derennes (7 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> d'ou les petits "  " en bas de post....
> allons ne te meprends pas :love:.....
> 
> Derennes, soit poli s'il te plait....



Tu devais pas m'ignorer avec ta p'tite assoce 'carré rouge' a deux balles?
Tu te fais des frayeurs?
Alors lache moi


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Tu devais pas m'ignorer avec ta p'tite assoce 'carré rouge' a deux balles?
> Tu te fais des frayeurs?
> Alors lache moi



si je t'ignorais je ne te citerai pas....maintenant, je croyais que tu etais redevenu raisonnable...
je m'apercoit que non....
du coup je vais revenir a l'ancien methode....

c'est con....mais les insultes en privé, pas grave....
mais en public c'est moyen....

++


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

du calme    pas vraiment trés bien cette ambiance là? non.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> du calme    pas vraiment trés bien cette ambiance là? non.



la faute a qui??......


----------



## chupastar (7 Juillet 2005)

Aaaahh.... c'est bien les vacances! On a le plaisir de faire de grâce mâtiné et de se lever à midi!


----------



## derennes (7 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si je t'ignorais je ne te citerai pas....maintenant, je croyais que tu etais redevenu raisonnable...
> je m'apercoit que non....
> du coup je vais revenir a l'ancien methode....
> 
> ...



adiosse et me désignore pas cette fois.
tu vas pas me manquer toi et tes désirs associatifs inhibés...


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2005)

Bah, y'en a qui aiment "fout' la merd'" (j'en suis plus qu'à mon tour ). 
Pas la peine d'en faire un fromage et de monter en épingle un post somme toute assez gentil - brusque, mais pas impoli.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> adiosse et me désignore pas cette fois.
> tu vas pas me manquer toi et tes désirs associatifs inhibés...



pour finir, apres je t'oublie....
il n'y a pas d'association qui tienne, si tu n'avais pas commencé a agresser tout le monde....
tu en te serais pas senti exclus, ne m'en jete pas la pierre, 
qui seme la colere recolte la tempete....

bref, a dieu...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juillet 2005)

*


			
				derennes a dit:
			
		


			hé!.. Derennes il t'emmerde face de rat!
Utilise pas mon nom pour faire ton mariole, guignol.ok?
j'ai pas parlé de toi,moi.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...



Derennes, tu as été prévenu maintes fois. Et pas plus tard que ce matin par voie privé.
Tu ne comprend pas, fait mine de ne pas comprendre.
En conséquence, je t'offre et nous offre par la meme occasion, des vacances forcées.

Quand aux autres, on reste calme. Vous avez pas mal de libertés avec ce sujet, alors il est inutile de se chercher des poux.*


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> si je fais un
> kakashi ou un itashi je te le dedicacerai pour cette occas.




Heuuuuuu, tu veux bien aller faire kakashi ailleurs s'il te plait, là je vais bientôt manger alors... :rateau:


----------



## derennes (7 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> la faute a qui??......


de toi!
j'parle pas de toi moi, je t'ignore ..c'est toi qui me cite en parangon de je ne sais quoi, avec tes assoces a deux balles
tu m'soules..vas faire tes smileys et parle pas de moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi je te reconnais a chaque fois que je dézingue un abruti....c'est toujours le meme petit regard porcin .




J'avais pas vu ce message. Là c'est pas des vacances, c'est un aller sans retour.

On tire la chasse d'eau. :casse:


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Derennes, tu as été prévenu maintes fois. Et pas plus tard que ce matin par voie privé.
> ...




Merci Finn


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quand aux autres, on reste calme. Vous avez pas mal de libertés avec ce sujet, alors il est inutile de se chercher des poux.*



désolé....


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

Pour ce calmer un peu, un petit lieu ou on y mange des bonnes tagines et puis plein d'autres choses..http://www.les3chapeaux.com/modules/wfchannel/


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2005)

Ah, j'avais pas tout lu non plus, je reviens sur ma déclaration : c'est brusque et impoli


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> du calme    pas vraiment trés bien cette ambiance là? non.




T'es gentil toi tu la ramènes pas.



			
				B00 a dit:
			
		

> Au 100em messages promis je deviens normal.




T'auras pas cette opportunité. C'est maintenant ou jamais. C'est clair ?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

Salut les gens!!

Y'a de l'ambiance par ici...

Je vous propose un brin de musique douce, il parait que ca calme... 

Sinon, Bon ap' aux affamés


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

oui, *Bon'AP !*


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

ok pas de dessert ce soir, alors . :love:


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

les floodeurs 
Ca va bien aujourd'hui ? Apparement y a de l'ambiance encore...


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Merde, désolé de péter l'ambiance... vous avez vu ce qui se passe à Londres ?


----------



## Franswa (7 Juillet 2005)

Bonne idée  Je vais manger :love: Bon app'


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

Universe
 m'sieur cailloux

Je vais me renseigner, j'etais pas au courant.


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Merde, désolé de péter l'ambiance... vous avez vu ce qui se passe à Londres ?



Non. C'est choquant ? (private joke)


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Merde, désolé de péter l'ambiance... vous avez vu ce qui se passe à Londres ?


 
Oui j'ecoute la radio depuis ce matin et apparement c'est pas beau à voir... 90 victimes je crois...:affraid:
Ils parlent même de menaces sur Paris apparement


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

je veux bien manger un truc pas trop lourd et surtout qu'il me faisse maigrir   

oki, oki, j'ai compris , encore un café avec sucrette et contrex


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Non. C'est choquant ? (private joke)




http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=309609

un peu...


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Universe
> m'sieur cailloux
> 
> Je vais me renseigner, j'etais pas au courant.


 
 le_magi61  comment ca va ?


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=309609
> 
> un peu...



Ah - merde ! Désolé, je n'étais pas au jus...


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien manger un truc pas trop lourd et surtout qu'il me faisse maigrir
> 
> oki, oki, j'ai compris , encore un café avec sucrette et contrex


 
 robertav  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ecoute la radio depuis ce matin et apparement c'est pas beau à voir... 90 victimes je crois...:affraid:
> Ils parlent même de menaces sur Paris apparement




je viens d'allumer la telé sur euronews.....ils sont en live.....
mais il se passe quoi ?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

Salut Universe, ca va...
j'essaye de me connecter sur reuters.fr, mais le serveur est saturé...
Quelqu'un à des infos sur ce qui s'est passé?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ecoute la radio depuis ce matin et apparement c'est pas beau à voir... 90 victimes je crois...:affraid:
> Ils parlent même de menaces sur Paris apparement


90 blessés, faut pas réagir au quart de tour


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah - merde ! Désolé, je n'étais pas au jus...




je me doute bien 





... plouf :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 90 blessés, faut pas réagir au quart de tour


2 morts maintenant (mais plus que 88 blessés - ouf !)


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

ca à pas l'air gai comme situation...
Mais ils n'annoncent pas grand chose pour le moment...


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

Coucou a ceux qui vienne d'arriver comment va ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

une nouvelle explosion vient d'arriver: c'est la 7eime


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 2 morts maintenant (mais plus que 88 blessés - ouf !)


 
Les bilans sont pas certains mais 2 morts sûrs apparement et peut etre 20 (info europe 1)
SM : j'ai pas dis 90 morts j'ai dis 90 victimes


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 2 morts maintenant (mais plus que 88 blessés - ouf !)


Le Cercle n'est aucunement impliqué


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le Cercle n'est aucunement impliqué



C'est rassurant


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

Quand mëme bizarre on annonce des morts et c'est toujours à cette heure là qu'on va manger...


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

la 13em pour le dessert ? non je rigole...


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

...vers une télécommande apple...


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

sm tu crois que 90 blessés c'est déjà bien assez ?    :hein: 

j'étais pas du tout au courant moi .. je regardais Au nom de la Loi tranquille ... pas allumé le truc de la tnt ...


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> Quand mëme bizarre on annonce des morts et c'est toujours à cette heure là qu'on va manger...


Ils en parlent depuis ce matin...


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

tu as des détails ..????¿¿¿?


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sm tu crois que 90 blessés c'est déjà bien assez ?  :hein:
> 
> j'étais pas du tout au courant moi .. je regardais Au nom de la Loi tranquille ... pas allumé le truc de la tnt ...


 
 maiwen 
c'est sur quelle chaine Au nom de la loi ? Ils en ont pas du tout parlé ? Bizarre ils en parlent un peu partout...


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> maiwen
> c'est sur quelle chaine Au nom de la loi ? Ils en ont pas du tout parlé ? Bizarre ils en parlent un peu partout...


... c'est un dévédé ... et donc j'ai pas allumé la télé ... juste le dévédé  

ça me fait marrer là j'allume la télé ... sur la 1 Londres, sur la 2 Londres , sur la 3 ... pétanque


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Ils en parlent depuis ce matin...



Oui mais B00 bouffe tout le temps... Difficile de tomber en dehors des heures de repas


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sm tu crois que 90 blessés c'est déjà bien assez ?    :hein:


C'est pas du tout ce que je voulais dire, je veux simplement faire remarquer qu'il ne faut pas tirer de plan sur la comète quand manifestement personne ne sait de quoi il retourne, actuellement. Rappelles-toi l'ETA et Maddrid...


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est un dévédé ... et donc j'ai pas allumé la télé ... juste le dévédé
> 
> ça me fait marrer là j'allume la télé ... sur la 1 Londres, sur la 2 Londres , sur la 3 ... pétanque



C'est de la triplette ? Les championnats de où ??? :love:


----------



## toys (7 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> Quand mëme bizarre on annonce des morts et c'est toujours à cette heure là qu'on va manger...



s'est pour mieux faire passé le steack
 


 les flood's


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la triplette ? Les championnats de où ??? :love:


c'est fini ... c'est le keno maintenant


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est fini ... c'est le keno maintenant


 
Mééééé 

Rendez-nous la pétanque !!!


----------



## toys (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Mééééé
> 
> Rendez-nous la pétanque !!!




la pétanque !!! OU JE TUE LE CHIEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

mossieurpierre c'est pas un chien c'est un peutitourseubrun   :love:


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

en parlant de tuer le chien, patron la rincette !!!


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> JE M'EN FAOU JE SUIS OUF DANS MA TÊTE ALORS LA PÉTANQUE OU JE BUTE LE CHIEN QU'IL S'APPELLE PIERRE AU PAS JE LE BUTE.....


tu veux bien rappuyer une fois sur le petit bouton avec la flèche et le petit point qui s'allume ?


----------



## toys (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu veux bien rappuyer une fois sur le petit bouton avec la flèche et le petit point qui s'allume ?




ha sa calme. d'un seul coup je vais plus tuer le chien.

il est d'enfert se bouton


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha sa calme. d'un seul coup je vais plus tuer le chien.
> 
> il est d'enfert se bouton


je trouve aussi


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> JE M'EN FAOU JE SUIS OUF DANS MA TÊTE ALORS LA PÉTANQUE OU JE BUTE LE CHIEN QU'IL S'APPELLE PIERRE AU PAS JE LE BUTE.....


 
Bne t'enerve pas toys ils vont te la remettre la petanque...


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Ben heureusement que je ne suis pas ce fil, paske dites donc vous allez vite  
_Vous allez me dire c'est normal c'est le but    _


----------



## toys (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je trouve aussi




calme ÉNERVÉ calme ÉNERVÉ calme ÉNERVÉ calme ÉNERVÉ calme ÉNERVÉ calme ÉNERVÉ calme ÉNERVÉ        cool je kiff 2000


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> calme ÉNERVÉ calme ÉNERVÉ calme ÉNERVÉ calme ÉNERVÉ calme ÉNERVÉ calme ÉNERVÉ calme ÉNERVÉ        cool je kiff 2000


arrête après la petite touche salvatrice va se bloquer et tu resteras ÉNERVÉ


----------



## toys (7 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bne t'enerve pas toys ils vont te la remettre la petanque...



non sa vas mieux je vien de mangé un cochonet sa calme mais je sent que je vais avoir une envie de petit pallet d'ici peut.


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mossieurpierre c'est pas un chien c'est un peutitourseubrun   :love:


grrrr


----------



## toys (7 Juillet 2005)

je vous fait des petits bisous les amiches.

je part achater mon I pod mini a tout je repasse cette aprem      :rose:  :love:  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Y a une autre petite touche qui est bien sur ta machine avec un rond dessus qui est ouvert vers le haut et y a un trait qui en sort.
Essaie là


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

j'ai pas cette touche moi    

toys ton mini sera un tout petit peu plus jeune que le mien


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a une autre petite touche qui est bien sur ta machine avec un rond dessus qui est ouvert vers le haut et y a un trait qui en sort.
> Essaie là




C'est bien de celle-là dont tu parles, celle avec le


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien de celle-là dont tu parles, celle avec le


voilà ... il a appuyé sur la jolie touche


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

http://coordinationdessanscravates.net/ :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Naméo © c'est pas bien tôt fini ces âneries


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Naméo © c'est pas bien tôt fini ces âneries


:love:


----------



## Berthold (7 Juillet 2005)

Suffit d'appuyer sur la touche idoine (voir plus haut).


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

c'est quoi une touchidoine ?


----------



## Berthold (7 Juillet 2005)

'tain c'est vrai que vous êtes des rapides dans le coin, les mesures de rétorsion de 60 secondes ne s'appliquent pas à vous ?


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

http://www.zalea.org/fond.php?titre=vod&cadre=2100 petite préférence pour l'attaque des rapidoz.... :love:


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> voilà ... il a appuyé sur la jolie touche



 
Ca me rappelle il y a quelques temps j'ai fréquenté un petit jeu en ligne où on pouvait se balancer des baffes dans la cour de récré.
Le bizutage des nioubs consistait à "révéler" le secret d'un cheat code d'invincibilité aux joueurs sur pc : ils devaient appuyer sur Alt et F4


----------



## Berthold (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi une touchidoine ?


Une herbe qui pousse en terrain vague, principalement. Dans la familles des touchmi-touchmoi, ordre des j'herb-assez.


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle il y a quelques temps j'ai fréquenté un petit jeu en ligne où on pouvait se balancer des baffes dans la cour de récré.
> Le bizutage des nioubs consistait à "révéler" le secret d'un cheat code d'invincibilité aux joueurs sur pc : ils devaient appuyer sur Alt et F4


ça marche toujours autant


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

c'étais quoi le code???


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> c'étais quoi le code???


pomme + q ...


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> c'étais quoi le code???



Pour toi ça sera la touche "pomme" (on peut pas se tromper c'est dessiné dessus) et ensuite la touche Q




[edit] pas assez rapide  :hein: [/edit]


----------



## Taho! (7 Juillet 2005)




----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi ça sera la touche "pomme" (on peut pas se tromper c'est dessiné dessus) et ensuite la touche Q


grillé 

coucou taho


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

??? ?????? ? ??????? ?' ??  ???? : ?+D


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

pas d'accord pour le double cryptage à sincrotron


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

70em MESSAGE :     petite contribution...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Tu devrais faire une pause ! (ou boire moins de café  )


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> ??? ?????? ? ??????? ?' ??  ???? : ?+D


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

derniere nouvelles sur euronews : 
7 explosions dont 1 dans un train , 50 morts et + de 100 blessées
bilan pas definitif


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2005)

c'est vraiment ignoble.


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

il fait trop moche je déprime


----------



## Franswa (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il fait trop moche je déprime


 Ouais mais apparement, les vagues sont de retour :love:


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais apparement, les vagues sont de retour :love:


elles arrivent pas jusqu'à Paris ... alors je vais aller continuer mes épisodes de Au nom de la loi :love: il est trop mimiiiiiiii :love: 

ouala


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

?? ????????


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il fait trop moche je déprime



Ecoute de la musique qui fout le cafard, ça ira mieux :love:


----------



## Franswa (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> elles arrivent pas jusqu'à Paris ... alors je vais aller continuer mes épisodes de Au nom de la loi :love: il est trop mimiiiiiiii :love:
> 
> ouala


 D'accord


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des problèmes moteurs qui m'empêchent de me servir pleinement de mon clavier, soyez indulgent avec ma logorrhée typographique. Il vous en remercie.




Un boulet vous quitte, un autre prend sa place... 

Hop, on dit merci qui ? Merci la blacklist  :love:


----------



## Nexka (7 Juillet 2005)

J'ai eut mes partiels!!!!!     

Je suis trop contente :love: :love:

J'ai envie de sauter sur mon lit
de faire le tout de mon apart en courant
de pleurer
de hurler par la fenêtre
de faire la roue
et bien d'autre


YIIIIIPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eut mes partiels!!!!!
> 
> Je suis trop contente :love: :love:
> 
> ...




*Bois-y une bière alors*
en plus le houblon a des vertus appaisantes

 
 :style:


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu mes partiels!!!!!


  :love:  :love:  :love:


_Tu heuuuu tu mérites bien un bisou euh   :rose:  
_


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

tu as encore fais des morts, oui! l'effet papillon.... :rose:


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

Un bonjour des profondeurs, en ce sombre et triste après midi  ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eut mes partiels!!!!!
> 
> 
> YIIIIIPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! :love: :love:







et voilà une bonne nouvelle        :love:


----------



## Franswa (7 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eut mes partiels!!!!!
> 
> Je suis trop contente :love: :love:
> 
> ...


 Mes félicitations  :love:

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Nexka.


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

partiels de quoi ???


----------



## Taho! (7 Juillet 2005)

Libé parle d"un 7/7 après le 9/11


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Libé parle d"un 7/7 après le 9/11


Oui sur macgé aussi on en parle du 7/7.
Si tu apprends des choses, on y sera reconnaissant de ta contribution


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'aime bien les "bien d'autre" !_


Ah toi aussi ?   :rose: :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

felicitation.....


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

bravo!!   :bebe:


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Et encore, "je me modère à fond" comme dirait SM     :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, "je me modère à fond" comme dirait SM     :rose:


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Spyro.


 naméo©  


bonjour spyro


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

non mais même avec le © j'aime pas qu'on l'utilise .. après ça va devenir commun et moi je pourrai plus le dire ... naméo


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

Il reste quelqu'un de vivant dans ce grand repère de floodeurs ?


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non mais même avec le © j'aime pas qu'on l'utilise .. après ça va devenir commun et moi je pourrai plus le dire ... naméo


 Pourtant avec un bon agent tu pourrais bien gagner sur le copyright


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

naméo


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2005)

oéman© !


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> oéman© !



Zyva tu parles verlan oat ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juillet 2005)

*Allez les floodeurs*
je vais aux toilettes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juillet 2005)

Bon alors je ne vous parle pas de mes bourses ?  :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2005)

Si tu peux quand meme :love:


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2005)

non


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors je ne vous parle pas de mes bourses ?  :love:




lequelles?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si tu peux quand meme :love:



Bah je les ai


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Zyva tu parles verlan oat ?


 
kescequecé que ce mystère au chokola?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> lequelles?



Celles pour payer le train


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

Tout, tout, tout vous saurez tout sur le zizi...  
Désolé j'ai pas pu m'empecher...:rose:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juillet 2005)

En parlant de train, comme je te l'avais dis stook 

...


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non mais même avec le © j'aime pas qu'on l'utilise .. après ça va devenir commun et moi je pourrai plus le dire ... naméo




mais wen o!©


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Allez les floodeurs*
> je vais aux toilettes


*N'oublie pas*

de tirer la chasse, de rabattre la lunette, et de te laver les mains.


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Celles pour payer le train


 
Mince du coup je la sens très bête ma petite reprise de pierre perret...  

En tout cas cool pour toi !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Celles pour payer le train




a oki je vois     

celles placées au niveau milieu mais derriere   

tu comptes aller où ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Allez les floodeurs*
> je vais aux toilettes


tu nous ramènes quelque chose?


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Mince du coup je la sens très bête ma petite reprise de pierre perret...
> 
> En tout cas cool pour toi !


à à à à la queue leuleu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a oki je vois
> 
> celles placées au niveau milieu mais derriere
> 
> tu comptes aller où ?




Pas où, mais quand ! Dans 3 ans


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> *N'oublie pas*
> 
> de tirer la chasse, de rabattre la lunette, et de te laver les mains.




*Naméo©*
la première phrase en bold©, je m'en garde jalousement l'utilisation


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

un train? certes .. mais pour quelle destination..? 

ah la réponse est "quand?" quel est donc ce pays..?


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pas où, mais quand ! Dans 3 ans


donc ... tu comptes acheter la S...ociété qui a pleins de trains ... dans 3 ans ? ... ou alors juste un train ... un seul ?


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ..., Patti Smith ...


Ah, ben voilà ! On est d'accord !


----------



## Taho! (7 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'aime bien les "bien d'autre" !_
> 
> Fais donc ce que tu veux, tu en a le droit, _et puis aussi : *un groooos bisou de félicitations !*_
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Ah ben mince, ça a été noyé dans les 50 pages de flood, j'avais pô vu !

bravo, bravo !


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

il était un pianiste dans une boite à caen heu.. à quand .. heu à gand..;

où va ce train ?? dans le flou...d..


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Naméo©*
> la première phrase en bold©, je m'en garde jalousement l'utilisation



_ Pis je graisse ce que je veux d'abord _

gnark  


Et tant que SAS est dans les parages,
[pas ]


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> à à à à la queue leuleu


 
t'as mis un "à" de trop  du coup t'es plus dans le rythme t'es décallé


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Naméo©*
> la première phrase en bold©, je m'en garde jalousement l'utilisation


mais !!! mais c'est fou ça !!!  ... d'façon ...Ranafout © !!!   naméo :rose:

ps : ça coupe vachement un cutter quand même    :casse:


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Naméo©*
> la première phrase en bold©, je m'en garde jalousement l'utilisation


*Il faut bien dire*
que c'est pas moi qui viendrais te la disputer


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ah la réponse est "quand?" quel est donc ce pays..?


Calvados  



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ps : ça coupe vachement un cutter quand même    :casse:


Tu t'es fait mal ?    (air soucieux)


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

haaaaan ! vous n'êtes que de vil imposteurs ... même pas capables de vous trouver un truc à VOUS !!! 'servez à rien ! zètes que des rats !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pas où, mais quand ! Dans 3 ans




on recommence donc ; tu comptes partir où dans 3 ans ?   

en tout cas tu as encore du bon temp devant toi 
pour les faire gonfler tes poches    

a toi de voir le meilleur rendement !!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> t'as mis un "à" de trop  du coup t'es plus dans le rythme t'es décallé



C'est peut-être le remix Alzheimer qu'il a écouté


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

bon, allez, je sort ma blague nulle dujour:

Stonnnnnnne le monde est stonnnne !!!!!!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo naméo



Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout©


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> naméo naméo ........naméo naméo naméo naméo




on dirait bien que SM appris un nouveau mot aujourd'hui !!


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> haaaaan ! vous n'êtes que de vil imposteurs ... même pas capables de vous trouver un truc à VOUS !!! 'servez à rien ! zètes que des rats !



skouiiiik ?

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

en verlan ça donne un truc du genre  "hoé man !      (phonétiquement    )


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout©


 :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> bon, allez, je sort ma blague nulle dujour:
> 
> Stonnnnnnne le monde est stonnnne !!!!!!!!!




*Ah ?*
C'est une blague ?




 :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout© Ranafout©


Ranapété !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah ?*
> C'est une blague ?
> 
> 
> ...


 




Y a plus personne au Kamoulox ?


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> bon, allez, je sort ma blague nulle dujour:
> 
> Stonnnnnnne le monde est stonnnne !!!!!!!!!



Forcément  :mouais: 






En même temps on était prévenus  :hein:


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> t'as mis un "à" de trop  du coup t'es plus dans le rythme t'es décallé


autant pour moi je m'étais posé la question trop vite en recopiant ce texte mémorable de la poèsie française .. dont l'hermétisme est encore inexploité inexploré ..


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Forcément :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
et re


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Bon et sinon maiwen, a bobo ou pas 'vec le missant cuteur ?  
(Oui j'adapte le mode d'énonciation à l'interlocuteur).


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> haaaaan ! vous n'êtes que de vil imposteurs ... même pas capables de vous trouver un truc à VOUS !!! 'servez à rien ! zètes que des rats !


haaaaaan et ohh©


----------



## Nexka (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ranapété !



Suitoutecontente :love: :love: :love: 




_Euh...  C'est quoi votre jeu au fait :mouais: ???_


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon et sinon maiwen, a bobo ou pas 'vec le missant cuteur ?
> (Oui j'adapte le mode d'énonciation à l'interlocuteur).


mais j'te merde !!! l'autreuh ! ... tssss ...

non je me suis pas coupée ... pas réussi  je remarque que c'est souvent quand on essaie pas qu'on arrive à faire les choses ...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

c'est affolant d'avoir réussit à faire environ 1000 posts tous aussi inutiles les uns que les autres


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> c'est affolant d'avoir réussit à faire environ 1000 posts tous aussi inutiles les uns que les autres


1173 pour être précis


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Suitoutecontente


  (contente oui mais je m'inquiète du rapport avec la citation ?  )


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Alovioo© ! *


  


			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non je me suis pas coupée ... pas réussi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 1173 pour être précis


 
Heu...  j'aurais pensé que quelques uns étaient quand même intéressants


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> c'est affolant d'avoir réussit à faire environ 1000 posts tous aussi inutiles les uns que les autres


Comment çà inutiles ?  
Je ne poste jamais inutilement moi mossieur.
C'est toujours plein d'intelligence, et chaque mot est pesé !  *(© Roberval)
*
Mais il me prendrait presque pour un floodeur ! 
Quelle honte ! 

Allez, tiens, je vais poster ailleurs puisque c'est çà.:hein:

Je vais aller ... je vais aller ... me chercher un café. Tiens. :love:


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Heu...  j'aurais pensé que quelques uns étaient quand même intéressants


peu ... très peu 

non spyro je ne suis pas suicidaire ... ( _merde alors_ )


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non spyro je ne suis pas suicidaire ...


Mais tu veux couper quoi alors avec ton cuteur ?  
La chirurgie au cuteur c'est dangereux !!!  :hosto:

_Et puis t'as pas besoin de chirurgie esthétique à mon avis.  _


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Et puis t'as pas besoin de chirurgie esthétique à mon avis.  _


[Mode Docteur Ross On]
:hosto:Mais qu'en savez-vous Mr ? Vous êtes medecin ? :mouais:  
Alors occupez vous de vos oignons, et laissez les professionnels s'en occuper ! :hosto:
Bon, Maiwen, il faut que je vous examine personnellement, veuillez passer dans mon bureau, s'il vous plaît. :love:
[Mode Docteur Ross Off]


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Alovioo© !  :love: Alovioo© !  :love: Alovioo© !  :love: Alovioo© !  :love: Alovioo© !  :love: Alovioo© !  :love: Alovioo© !  :love: Alovioo© !  :love: Alovioo© !  :love: Alovioo© !  :love: Alovioo© !  :love: Alovioo© !  :love: Alovioo© !  :love: Alovioo© !  :love: Alovioo© !  :love: Alovioo© !  :love: Alovioo© !  :love: Alovioo© !  :love: *




Voilà une illustration des méfaits de la "oo generation"   :love:


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais quand savez-vous Mr ?


À chaque fois que je vois sa photo    (taka pas faire des fautes )





			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes medecin ?


Pour ça pas besoin, il suffit d'avoir du gout...  :love:

...

:mouais:

_Bon... je crois que je vais recommencer à me modérer finalement  :rateau:_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une illustration des méfaits de la "oo generation"   :love:


 
Et s'il avait mis 3 o aurait on dit la "Ooo generation" ?


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Heu...  j'aurais pensé que quelques uns étaient quand même intéressants



Le seul intérêt que d'aucuns y trouvent réside dans le verre de Guinness de ton avatar :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Le seul intérêt que d'aucuns y trouvent réside dans le verre de Guinness de ton avatar :rose:


Sarcastique en plus ?     :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et s'il avait mis 3 o aurait on dit la "Ooo generation" ?



T'es trop jeune toi t'as pas connu 

La "oo generation" correspond à un phénomène sociologique bien déterminé.
Un peu de lecture te fera le plus grand bien


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> À chaque fois que je vois sa photo    (taka pas faire des fautes )


Oups, j'ai rectifié, j'ai honte. :rose:


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Oups, j'ai rectifié, j'ai honte. :rose:



Là il y aurait matière à bien des moqueries sur le grand âge de tonton Hurri, qui ne sait plus très bien ce qu'il écrit.

Je laisse ça à d'autres


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Rien à voir... vous trouvez pas que c'est plus calme ici depuis quelques heures ?

Il ne manque pas quelque chose dans le décor ? Un truc qui fait que ça sonne faux ? Ou plutôt, que ça sonne moins faux, qu'on respire mieux. Non ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> peu ... très peu
> 
> non spyro je ne suis pas suicidaire ... ( _merde alors_ )


c'est qui voudrait ta mort çui-ci!! 'tain,l'influence du langage de maiwen sur nous!!! un fil maiwen vite!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Allez les floodeurs*
> je vais aux toilettes




quoi...? un ....

'lut.....


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Là il y aurait matière à bien des moqueries sur le grand âge de tonton Hurri, qui ne sait plus très bien ce qu'il écrit.


1) Je n'ai que 42 ans, j'appelle pas çà vieux ! 
2) J'ai été un peu vite en frappant, faut dire que je profites surtout des temps de compil pour poster.   Cà fait court.  
3) Mr Stone, fais gaffe à ce que tu écris, je te raterais pas ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de train, comme je te l'avais dis stook
> 
> ...




j'attends ça depuis dimanche.....


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

et le fantôme de maiwen de venir nous hanter dans chaque fil ... "naméooooo naméoooooooo naméeooooooo"©


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

plus on est de foud plus on rit


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Je me modère je me modère je me modère  :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'attends ça depuis dimanche.....



je sens que je vais pas etre deçu....;


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> 1) Je n'ai que 42 ans, j'appelle pas çà vieux !
> 2) J'ai été un peu vite en frappant, faut dire que je profites surtout des temps de compil pour poster.   Cà fait court.
> 3) Mr Stone, fais gaffe à ce que tu écris, je te raterais pas ! :love:



:rose: :rateau: 
Houlà ! J'ai intérêt à me tenir à carreaux moi 

[mode balance ON]
Et en plus c'est Spyro qui s'est moqué, c'est même pas moi
[mode balance OFF]


Allez, je file dans mon terrier... amusez-vous bien 


[pas  ]


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

alors maiwen toujours pas de carré noir de l'élégance dans ta signature?


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> 1) Je n'ai que 42 ans, j'appelle pas çà vieux !
> 2) J'ai été un peu vite en frappant, faut dire que je profites surtout des temps de compil pour poster.   Cà fait court.
> 3) Mr Stone, fais gaffe à ce que tu écris, je te raterais pas ! :love:


pas vieux du tout

j'ai une jolie copine de 44 ans


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

il est l'heure je vais me prendre un thé blanc


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

quoi ? elle est morte maiwen ?


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quoi ? elle est morte maiwen ?


'tain ... on me prévien*t* jamais  z'abusez


----------



## toys (7 Juillet 2005)

permetter moi de crier ma joie ici même si s'est pas le bon endroit.


J'ai mon I pod mini  

j aime ça du son dans les oreilles et je fait chier personne.


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 'tain ... on me préviens jamais  z'abusez


'tain on t'a pas prév'nu qu'yavait un t à on me prévient!


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

quelle couleur ? 


étrange quand je reviens, plus personne ... je les fais tous fuir


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> permetter moi de crier ma joie ici même si s'est pas le bon endroit.
> 
> 
> J'ai mon I pod mini
> ...


mais si mais si !!! tu fais du bruit jusqu'ici!!


----------



## toys (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quelle couleur ?
> 
> 
> étrange quand je reviens, plus personne ... je les fais tous fuir




gris  6GO que du bonheur quoi.


mais non tu ne me fait pas fuir moi   

mangeuse d'homme!


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> 1) Je n'ai que 42 ans, j'appelle pas çà vieux !
> 2) J'ai été un peu vite en frappant, faut dire que je profites surtout des temps de compil pour poster.  *Cà* fait court.
> 3) Mr Stone, fais gaffe à ce que tu écris, je te raterais pas ! :love:



tip tip tip 

joel : ouais ok j'ai fait une faute ... mais j'aime pas qu'on se foute de ma gu**** ... j'écris correctement pas comme tu le fais en disant m'imiter ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quelle couleur ?
> 
> 
> étrange quand je reviens, plus personne ... je les fais tous fuir


----------



## toys (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tip tip tip
> 
> joel : ouais ok j'ai fait une faute ... mais j'aime pas qu'on se foute de ma gu**** ... j'écris correctement pas comme tu le fais en disant m'imiter ...




encore un sujet orthographe! je vais mettre tous les gens d'accore, s'est moi qui fait le plus de faute.

voila battez vous pas .


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tip tip tip
> 
> joel : ouais ok j'ai fait une faute ... mais j'aime pas qu'on se foute de ma gu**** ... j'écris correctement pas comme tu le fais en disant m'imiter ...


t'es mimi té! la maiwen


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

bon, bonne soirée, j'y vais....++


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> t'es mimi té! la maiwen


J'ai pas compris ...

Bonne soirée Stooky


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Note pour moi même: essayer quand même d'être à Paris le 21 au soir


----------



## Taho! (7 Juillet 2005)

fin de journée ! à demain


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Note pour moi même: essayer quand même d'être à Paris le 21 au soir


il va falloir se modérer se modérer !


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tip tip tip
> 
> joel : ouais ok j'ai fait une faute ... mais j'aime pas qu'on se foute de ma gu**** ... j'écris correctement pas comme tu le fais en disant m'imiter ...


Naméo©! 



-Tous droits réservés à ©copyrightmaiwen2005-


----------



## toys (7 Juillet 2005)

bon aller je vais pas trainer dans le coins s'est mal fammé par ici


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Naméo!


coucou diabloo et le ©!!


----------



## mikoo (7 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

Bien le bonjour chez vous !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonjour chez vous !!!









bergère!!


----------



## toys (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonjour chez vous !!!


hier soir j ai compté tes moutons ils était nombreux s'est foux


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir ...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

quoi bomnsoir ?


----------



## mikoo (7 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de rentrer du cinéma où j'ai été voir War of the Worlds (La Guerre des Mondes)...
   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hier soir j ai compté tes moutons ils était nombreux s'est foux




attends   tu veux dire

option 1 : hier soir j'ai compté les moutons, ils etaient nombreux, c'est fou !!!!   

option 2 : hier soir j'ai compté les moutons ,ils etaient nombreux  ses poux !!!   




 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

re


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bergère!!



Salut à toi Joel !


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hier soir j ai compté tes moutons ils était nombreux s'est foux



Oui j'ai laissé l'enclos ouvert !


----------



## toys (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai laissé l'enclos ouvert !




bon ils sont tous rentré je te rassure je les ai compté trois foi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai laissé l'enclos ouvert !





tu as fait cela???????     

je vais immediatement appeler B.B.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon ils sont tous rentré je te rassure je les ai compté trois foi





ils etaient combient ?


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as fait cela???????
> 
> je vais immediatement appeler B.B.




Ben quoi ? C'est comme la cage aux oiseaux, les regarder gambader dans les collines c'est beau !     :love:


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

COUCOU STAR , ca va ?


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> COUCOU STAR , ca va ?



Ca va très bien merci ! 
Et toi ça gaze ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon aller je vais pas trainer dans le coins s'est mal fammé par ici








bin pourquoi? parce que tu n'aimes pas ta présence ?  

oups!! désolé !! tout ça pour dire des bêtises!! :rateau:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## toys (7 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ils etaient combient ?



845 et les trois foi j'ai fait des petites barre au marqueur dessus


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca va très bien merci !
> Et toi ça gaze ?





Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## toys (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bin pourquoi? parce que tu n'aimes pas ta présence ?
> 
> oups!! désolé !! tout ça pour dire des bêtises!! :rateau:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



non s'etait histoire de dire une connerie


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 845 et les trois foi j'ai fait des petites barre au marqueur dessus



Ah bah alors tu les as pas tous vu ... Parce que les autres étaient avec moi.


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ? C'est comme la cage aux oiseaux, les regarder gambader dans les collines c'est beau !     :love:


tiens .. compter des moutons .. déjà la nuit ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non s'etait histoire de dire une connerie


va mieux ta santé toys?


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il va falloir se modérer se modérer !


Tu n'imagines pas à quel point


----------



## toys (7 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Oui je sais mais là je prends *une pause indispensable* consacrées à écrire des conneries sur un tradada exprès-pour !_
> :love:




ta raison mon grand pause et s'est repartie de plus belle.


 



good luck


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

Pause indispensable .... Voilà le joli pléonasme !


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

passager du jour .. ange de la nuit .. telle est ma vie ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pause indispensable .... Voilà le joli pléonasme !


le futile est l'essentiel


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> coucou diabloo et le ©!!


 :rose: J'ai corrigé 



			
				222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Naméo©!
> 
> 
> 
> -Tous droits réservés à ©copyrightmaiwen2005-


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

Coucou el diablooooooooooooooo !


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'imagines pas à quel point


arrêtes tu te fais du mal


----------



## Franswa (7 Juillet 2005)

sacré envie de dormir là...


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> sacré envie de dormir là...





A 18h50 tu dors ?  :mouais:


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou el diablooooooooooooooo !


 Bon alors tu commences pas avec ton espagnol toi


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> arrêtes tu te fais du mal


C'est pour ça que je n'aime pas le poisson...


Bon ok je sors...


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

note pour celui qui le demande ...   :


la linguistique c'est de la grammaire mais avec de la phonétique , de la phonologie , et des théories sur l'étude de la langue dans tous ses registres d'emploi .. y compris hors normes grammaticales classiques .. et c'est alors que l'on voit qu'il n'y a pas une mais plusieurs grammaires       :hosto:  :hosto: 

phonétique ... voir pourquoi on dit chien alors que cela vient du latin canis .. etc. puis phonétique historique etc .


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors tu commences pas avec ton espagnol toi





Non , je vois que certains ne sont pas polyglotte


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> sacré envie de dormir là...


j'ai déjà compté les moutons de la bergère (voir page précédente ) je ne recommence pas!!


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> sacré envie de dormir là...



Ecoute le clic clic de mon clavier ... Tes paupières sont lourdes, tu t'endors doucement !


----------



## Franswa (7 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> A 18h50 tu dors ?  :mouais:


 Y a pas d'heure pour dormir :love:


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> note pour celui qui le demande ...   :
> 
> 
> la linguistique c'est de la grammaire mais avec de la phonétique , de la phonologie , et des théories sur l'étude de la langue dans tous ses registres d'emploi .. y compris hors normes grammaticales classiques .. et c'est alors que l'on voit qu'il n'y a pas une mais plusieurs grammaires       :hosto:  :hosto:
> ...





Merci bien


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non , je vois que certains ne sont pas polyglotte


ne sont pas polyglotteS!hanéo!


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non , je vois que certains ne sont pas polyglotte


Commence pas avec les mots de français au dessus de 8 lettres aussi


----------



## Franswa (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute le clic clic de mon clavier ... Tes paupières sont lourdes, tu t'endors doucement !


 Ouais, là je suis parti pour une tite sieste 

PS : joel, c'est peut être à cause de ça que j'ai envie de dormir maintenant


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas d'heure pour dormir :love:





Avec une rousse en prime ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas d'heure pour dormir :love:


avec une rousse planche de surf à airbags intégrés ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ne sont pas polyglotteS!hanéo!


BOUM :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Avec une rousse en prime ?


même idée!!   franswa!! j'espère qu'elle ne lit pas


----------



## Franswa (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> avec une rousse planche de surf à airbags intégrés ?


 Pas mal...  

ZZZzzzzZZZzzzZz


----------



## toys (7 Juillet 2005)

bonjours a tout ceux qui vienne d'arrivé  moi je me casse pour de vrai ce coup ci j ai apéro alors pas le droit d'arrivé en retard.


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> BOUM :rateau:








la grammaire à coups de marteau!


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Commence pas avec les mots de français au dessus de 8 lettres aussi






Tu es blond ?  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> même idée!!   franswa!! j'espère qu'elle ne lit pas


 Elle lira un jour surement :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bonjours a tout ceux qui vienne d'arrivé  moi je me casse pour de vrai ce coup ci j ai apéro alors pas le droit d'arrivé en retard.








deuxième tournée!!et ta santé!!??


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu es blond ?  :mouais:


'sais plus


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu es blond ?  :mouais:


c'est franswa qu'il l'est .. un vrai attrape rousses elle s'y colle comme les mouches ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Elle lira un jour surement :rose:


elle sera notre star alors .. c'est du sérieux ..


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> deuxième tournée!!et ta santé!!??


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> la grammaire à coups de marteau!


ou façon chucky maiwen!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>


c'est pas de ton âge!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>








sauvons notre jeunesse!!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

dans 7 minutes j'ai 1000 posts


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> la linguistique c'est de la grammaire mais avec de la phonétique , de la phonologie , et des théories sur l'étude de la langue dans tous ses registres d'emploi .. y compris hors normes grammaticales classiques .. et c'est alors que l'on voit qu'il n'y a pas une mais plusieurs grammaires       :hosto:  :hosto:
> 
> phonétique ... voir pourquoi on dit chien alors que cela vient du latin canis .. etc. puis phonétique historique etc .



trop trop trop compliqué pour moi cela !!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sauvons notre jeunesse!!


À qui l'dis tu...


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dans 7 minutes j'ai 1000 posts


Espèce de nioube !

Et d'abord c'est 60s maintenant


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> elle sera notre star alors .. c'est du sérieux ..


attention, j'élimine la concurrence


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

et hop


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est franswa qu'il l'est .. un vrai attrape rousses elle s'y colle comme les mouches ..




Je suis pas blond et j'ai attrapé une rousse  :rose:


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> attention, j'élimine la concurrence


Naméo©!

--Tous droits réservés à ©copyrightmaiwen2005--​


Héhé Joël, page 1100


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> attention, j'élimine la concurrence






Comment avec des naméo©*


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Naméo©!
> 
> --Tous droits réservés à ©copyrightmaiwen2005--​


lachez-la la pov' ça fait cent pages là-dessus !!


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> lachez-la la pov' ça fait cent pages là-dessus !!


C'est vrai quoi ! Naméo© !!


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> lachez-la la pov' ça fait cent pages là-dessus !!


Oui docteur. :rose:



Édit:Et puis...nan


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> lachez-la la pov' ça fait cent pages là-dessus !!


mm j'allais oublier ... naméo!  ©©©©©©©©©©©©


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Oui docteur. :rose:





Docteur de ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Naméo©!
> 
> --Tous droits réservés à ©copyrightmaiwen2005--​
> 
> ...


et bientôt je serai à 2000 :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Docteur de ?


tu suis pas !! réfléchis !! aux questions que tu me poses toi!!  méo!


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et bientôt je serai à 2000 :rose:


Allééé plus que 12!


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Un jour la p'tite Huguette ...


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu suis pas !! réfléchis !! aux questions que tu me poses toi!!  méo!





naméo© je suis plus souvent sur le bar


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Oui docteur. :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> Édit:Et puis...nan


à part ces momomatopées maiwenesques .. tu fais quoi là le diablo?? tu grilles des innocents ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Un jour la p'tite Huguette ...


qui portait des couettes..


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> à part ces momomatopées maiwenesques .. tu fais quoi là le diablo?? tu grilles des innocents ?


1990 t'arrive bientôt a mon année de naissance


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Allééé plus que 12!


huit!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> qui portait des couettes..




c'est pas moi !!!!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Allééé plus que 12!


allez!!


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moi !!!!!!



Moi non plus ... :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> qui portait des couettes..


Non ! En tout cas je sais pas. 
Ce qui est sûr c'est qu'elle "s'en revenait du bois, s'en revenait du bois".


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

nop


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> qui portait des couettes..


se prit pour perrette ..


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> allez!!


Allez!!!! 7


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

Rebell (air Billy Idol)


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> se prit pour perrette ..


portant sur sa tête


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

Kylie Minogue


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> se prit pour perrette ..


et eut l'air bête !!


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Kylie Minogue



Si on va par là je dis Yvette Horner !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

1000


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 1000



Félicitations !


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Ils ont aucune culture ces jeunes. 
Même pas connaitre la p"tite Huguette ... 
Lamentable !   
Chaton ? T'es où ? On va se la faire en duo !  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Rebell (air Billy Idol)


rebel yell!! le tube de cet album c'est "eyes without a face"!! à recommander ... 

il a ausi chanté "sweet sixteen" très très beau.. dingue cette douceur pour un type qui se veut rebelle rocker punk violent


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Allez!!!! 7


 trois...


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

deux....


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 1000


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



Toi c'est pour bientôt ....


----------



## Gregg (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toi c'est pour bientôt ....




De quoi , l'asile ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

2000!!!!!!!!










                                  que la vie vous sourit!!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

Toutes mes félicitations Joël


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes félicitations Joël



















un ange et un diablo ... les détours de la vie ..  



MERCI DIABLO !


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toi c'est pour bientôt ....


c'est fait !!! toi bientôt vétéran ... mmm pas très joli comme nom pour une bergère ...   :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> De quoi , l'asile ?



J'y ai aussi une place pour toi !


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait !!! toi bientôt vétéran ... mmm pas très joli comme nom pour une bergère ...   :rose:



Un coup de pack et c'est arrangé !


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de pack et c'est arrangé !


ya ça dans le pack? :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'y ai aussi une place pour toi !


asile de moutons !! ça rend fou!!






 tiens un lapin ..?


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Juillet 2005)

Félicitations, Joel! 
  Dommage que je ne puisse encore te rebouler vert... 
  Mais l'intention y est!... 












​


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

bon , on se fait une bouffe pour mes 3000 ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> ​


MERCI !!!!


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

c'est fou, moi on m'a pas sorti tout plein de smiley comme ça


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon , on se fait une bouffe pour mes 3000 ?


TU PAYES!!


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> TU PAYES!!


non je me fais inviter


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non je me fais inviter


une vraie fille    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> une vraie fille    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


tu en doutais ? ...  :mouais:


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est fou, moi on m'a pas sorti tout plein de smiley comme ça


On verra pour tes 3000 si t'es sage...


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> On verra pour tes 3000 si t'es sage...


hé didonc ! allez hop en pyj, tu te laves les dents, un suppo et hop tu vas compter les moutons  ILLICO   !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Human-Fly (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est fou, moi on m'a pas sorti tout plein de smiley comme ça





  Pour toi, Maiwen!... 




































​ 







​


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hé didonc ! allez hop en pyj, tu te laves les dents, un suppo et hop tu vas compter les moutons  ILLICO   !!



Non mais oh vous lâcher un peu mes moutons là ??? Ils sont crevés à force de sauter par dessus la barrière !


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi, Maiwen!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



didonc ! je te fais toujours de l'effet  tu ne m'as pas oubliée


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hé didonc ! allez hop en pyj, tu te laves les dents, un suppo et hop tu vas compter les moutons  ILLICO   !!


faut en demander à la bergère !! ils sont tous dehors !!!


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais oh vous lâcher un peu mes moutons là ??? Ils sont crevés à force de sauter par dessus la barrière !


pas dessus la bergère ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

allez à plus tard les amis ....


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> didonc ! je te fais toujours de l'effet  tu ne m'as pas oubliée



 Personne ne t'oubliera jamais. 
 Comment pourrais-tu en douter?


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> faut en demander à la bergère !! ils sont tous dehors !!!


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne t'oubliera jamais.
> Comment pourrais-tu en douter?


Personne ... c'est un bien grand mot  :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Juillet 2005)

Bonne fin de soirée à toutes et tous!... 

 @+!


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)




----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Joel et fly


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)




----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne t'oubliera jamais.
> Comment pourrais-tu en douter?



C'est qui ce Personne ?    :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ce Personne ?    :hein:  :mouais:


Paul ... tu connais pas ? 


:rose:


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Paul ... tu connais pas ?
> 
> 
> :rose:



Ça me dit quelque chose, oui 

Il n'avait pas fait un film ? "Mon nom est personne" ça s'appelait


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Joel ... c'est le forum qui te parle ... je te vois ... tu n'es pas parti   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas dessus la bergère ?



Dessus, dessous je sais plus quand j'ai la tête en bas ...


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dessus, dessous je sais plus quand j'ai la tête en bas ...


J'imagine ... tu pars dans tous les sens    :hein:


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Joel ... c'est le forum qui te parle ... je te vois ... tu n'es pas parti   :rateau:



Je pense qu'il attend son bizou


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine ... tu pars dans tous les sens    :hein:



Et plus encore ...


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il attend son bizou


ben kestattends alors ?


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dessus, dessous je sais plus quand j'ai la tête en bas ...



Quoi ??? j'ai loupé la séance d'aérobic ? 

Zut  J'étais persuadé que ça commençait à 21h  :hein:


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et plus encore ...


comme Denver ... le dernier dinosaure ... c'est mon ami et bien plus encore


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben kestattends alors ?



Amha c'est pas de moi qu'il l'attend 

Mais moi je veux bien lui en faire des bizoux :love: Surtout les baveux, j'adoooôôÔÔÔôôre les bizoux baveux :love: :love: :love:








Le seul problème c'est mes dents.
En général quand je fais des bizoux j'arrache la moitié de la tête avec :rose: :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Amha c'est pas de moi qu'il l'attend
> 
> Mais moi je veux bien lui en faire des bizoux :love: Surtout les baveux, j'adoooôôÔÔÔôôre les bizoux baveux :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...


tu as juste besoin d'entrainement


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comme Denver ... le dernier dinosaure ... c'est mon ami et bien plus encore



pffffrtt    
un peu plus je me faisais dessus   :love:


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as juste besoin d'entrainement




Moi j'aurais dit d'orthodontie....


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> pffffrtt
> un peu plus je me faisais dessus   :love:


il te fait de l'effet mon keupin vert    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comme Denver ... le dernier dinosaure ... c'est mon ami et bien plus encore



Sauf que lui il est vert à crête violet, pas moi ...


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il te fait de l'effet mon keupin vert    :love:




Plutôt oui :love: :love: :love:



Allez je file [pas  ]


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)




----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !



Salut à toi !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Oui bonsoir :love:


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Comment vont les floodeuses et floodeurs ?


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Oui bonsoir :love:


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

moi j'ai mal au dos  et 21,95 messages par jour


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Comment vont les floodeuses et floodeurs ?



Faut leur demander ... Je sais pas moi ...  

Sinon ils vont très bien !


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai mal au dos  et 21,95 messages par jour


Trop forte tu es !   
Un modèle pour tous les nioubes...


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Bof ... moi je trouve pas ça super :rose:


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bof ... moi je trouve pas ça super :rose:


Ben quand même...


----------



## Sloughi (7 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir


Hello Caméléon...


----------



## Sloughi (7 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Hello Caméléon...




comment ca va?


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Bon, on parle de quoi ce soir ? 
Faut trouver un bon sujet ! 
Les moutons ... Bof. :mouais:
Les 2000 de Joel ... Bof. :mouais:  
Quelqu'un a une bonne idée ? :love:


----------



## Virpeen (7 Juillet 2005)

Je passe juste vous faire des bisous du soir, amies et amis floodeurs :love: 
J'espère que vous avez passé une bonne journée  
Moi, j'ai regardé Shrek 2  

Pensée pour nos voisins londoniens


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>



Bonsoir Mirlène Farmer  Bonsoir à tous  Comment se porte la troupe des apprentis floodeurs ?


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on parle de quoi ce soir ?
> Faut trouver un bon sujet !
> Les moutons ... Bof. :mouais:
> Les 2000 de Joel ... Bof. :mouais:
> Quelqu'un a une bonne idée ? :love:


Le Jura ?


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je passe juste vous faire des bisous du soir, amies et amis floodeurs :love:
> J'espère que vous avez passé une bonne journée
> Moi, j'ai regardé Shrek 2
> 
> Pensée pour nos voisins londoniens


Oui... encore des victimes...


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Le Jura ?


Excellent sujet ! :love:
Tiens, je vais aller me faire un petit week-end au bord du lac de Vouglans moi.


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Et au fait Virpeen, on a toujours pas vu tes photos !  :love:


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Excellent sujet ! :love:
> Tiens, je vais aller me faire un petit week-end au bord du lac de Vouglans moi.


J'adore ce coin... Un vrai paradis...


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Mirlène Farmer  Bonsoir à tous  Comment se porte la troupe des apprentis floodeurs ?




Bonjour Tibo !


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Les moutons ... Bof. :mouais:



Hey oh !!!  

Fais gaffe qu'ils ne t'entendent pas. Ta coquille risque sa peau sur ce coup !


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce coin... Un vrai paradis...


J'aime bien monter au belvédère du Chateau Richard dominant le Surchauffant. On pique-nique là-bas, on se fait une bonne balade, et en fin d'après-midi, on monte sur Moirans, faire un peu de Kart. Les mômes adorent çà !  
Tiens faudra que je fasse des photos là haut.


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer, la forme?


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer, la forme?



Oui et toi ?


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

t'as des bottes mon pote elles me bottent 



  :sleep:


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe qu'ils ne t'entendent pas. Ta coquille risque sa peau sur ce coup !


Qu'est ce que tu crois ? Tu oublies que je suis un Calimero entrainé. Les moutons auront pas approché à 50m que je les auraient tous plombés, à coup de DE ou de MP5 ! TO power ! :love:


----------



## Virpeen (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et au fait Virpeen, on a toujours pas vu tes photos !  :love:


Ah bon ? Je vais peut-être remédier à ça dans quelques instants...  :rose: Faut voir... c'est possible... Mais qui pourrait être intéressé par une photo de moi en maillot de bain, je me le demande ?


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


Tu as sommeil ? Je peux venir te border si tu veux. :love:


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ? Je vais peut-être remédier à ça dans quelques instants...  :rose: Faut voir... c'est possible... Mais qui pourrait être intéressé par une photo de moi en maillot de bain, je me le demande ?


Beaucoup de monde j'en suis sûr ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu crois ? Tu oublies que je suis un Calimero entrainé. Les moutons auront pas approché à 50m que je les auraient tous plombés, à coup de DE ou de MP5 ! TO power ! :love:



Oui mais tu connais pas mes moutons furtifs ... Les rois du camouflage ! Tu les entendras pas venir !


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ? Je vais peut-être remédier à ça dans quelques instants...  :rose: Faut voir... c'est possible... Mais qui pourrait être intéressé par une photo de moi en maillot de bain, je me le demande ?


y'a plein de gens ici qui aiment bien croquer les petits n'enfants   

plus sérieusement , j'aime beaucoup le fil de mackie et je crois que c'est le cas de pas mal de monde ... et on aime bien voir les têtes des gens


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

Allez, vous êtes sympa, je vous offre un bon plan gratos : 

http://www3.mercedes-benz.com/mixedtape/mixedtape.html

A écouter sans retenue 
PS : C'est une compil de mp3 gratuit à telecharger (légalement ) sur le site de mercedes


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais tu connais pas mes moutons furtifs ... Les rois du camouflage ! Tu les entendras pas venir !


Quel petit joueur.  J'ai toujours mon détecteur infrarouge sur moi. Aucune chance tes moutons !


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Quel petit joueur.  J'ai toujours mon détecteur infrarouge sur moi. Aucune chance tes moutons !



Ah mais moi j'envoie pas du bidasse de bas étage !!! J'envoie la crème des crèmes des commandos mouton avec à leur tête le Sergent Woody Pullover !


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais moi j'envoie pas du bidasse de bas étage !!! J'envoie la crème des crèmes des commandos mouton avec à leur tête le Sergent Woody Pullover !


Pfff... un coup de fer à défriser là-dedans et le tour est joué !


----------



## Virpeen (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> plus sérieusement , j'aime beaucoup le fil de mackie et je crois que c'est le cas de pas mal de monde ... et on aime bien voir les têtes des gens


Alors en hommage à Mackie : c'est fait !


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais moi j'envoie pas du bidasse de bas étage !!! J'envoie la crème des crèmes des commandos mouton avec à leur tête le Sergent Woody Pullover !


Le jour ou tes moutons seront capables de nous défier sur Trooper, tu nous téléphone, et on organise une war. D'accord ?


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

j'avais joué à un jeu débile sur le net où il fallait shooter des moutons ( corses je crois )

c'était trop marrant


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Alors en hommage à Mackie : c'est fait !


Allez, tout le monde imite Virpeen, et poste de jolies photos de sa bobine, jeune puis moins jeune. :love:


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2005)

moi c'est fait


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est fait


Je sais, j'en ai déjà profité. :love:
Mais d'autres pourraient suivre le mouvement. C'est rigolo de voir l'évolution des personnes qu'on cotoie presque chaque jour sans les connaitre vraiment.


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Moi aussi c'est fait !


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Je sais aussi. :love:
Les Jurassiens et affiliés ne se sont pas dégonflés !  :love:


----------



## bouilla (7 Juillet 2005)

Y'a celui là de jeu qu'est sympa en ce moment : http://atlas.walagata.com/w/parkwaylights/nanaca-crash_v104.swf

ça plaira a mackie


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Bon, aller, j'ai mes sauvegardes à faire, et un tas de petites choses à régler pour demain matin.
Je vous souhaite donc une bonne nuit, et à demain ! :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Y'a celui là de jeu qu'est sympa en ce moment : http://atlas.walagata.com/w/parkwaylights/nanaca-crash_v104.swf
> 
> ça plaira a mackie



Sympa le jeu 
Record en 2 essais : 559,8m


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon, aller, j'ai mes sauvegardes à faire, et un tas de petites choses à régler pour demain matin.
> Je vous souhaite donc une bonne nuit, et à demain ! :love:


----------



## bouilla (7 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Sympa le jeu
> Record en 2 essais : 559,8m



J'essaie de faire des records en hauteur moi, 32 metres tt a l'heure !!


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Sympa le jeu
> Record en 2 essais : 559,8m


1309,54 !!!!!


----------



## bouilla (7 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> J'essaie de faire des records en hauteur moi, 32 metres tt a l'heure !!



Maj : 71,56  :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Y'a celui là de jeu qu'est sympa en ce moment : http://atlas.walagata.com/w/parkwaylights/nanaca-crash_v104.swf
> 
> ça plaira a mackie


125,49m


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> 1309,54 !!!!!


  waaaaa respect


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Je crois que j'ai aussi réussi le plus mauvais : 0,80...  :rose:


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

joel

Bon moi aussi j'ai mis ma tronche sur le fil coup de vieux au suivant...


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

:d


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Y'a celui là de jeu qu'est sympa en ce moment : http://atlas.walagata.com/w/parkwaylights/nanaca-crash_v104.swf
> 
> ça plaira a mackie



Rien compris. Trop subtil pour moi


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

quelle heure est il?


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi aussi j'ai mis ma tronche sur le fil coup de vieux au suivant...


T'en as même profité pour flooder un pti peu


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

mmm quartz...


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Rien compris. Trop subtil pour moi


c'est du crash boum!


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'en as même profité pour flooder un pti peu



Moi ??   
Bon j'avoue mais je m'en suis rendu compte et j'ai changé de fil


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Que dites vous de ça ?



2100 m en longueur et 72 en hauteur...


----------



## Avril-VII (7 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde !


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde !


Hello !


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmm quartz...


coucou suisse


----------



## duracel (7 Juillet 2005)

Tssss, j'ai encore trop picolé ce soir.


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'ai fais que ça...


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Avril-VII (7 Juillet 2005)

C'est con mais j'arrête pas de jouer à ce jeu maintenant, ca en serait presque amusant...:mouais:


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai fais que ça...


C'est déjà pas mal !  Il faut persévérer... mais pas trop longtemps parce que je pense qu'on devient vite neuneu à force de jouer à ce truc-là...  :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

oulaaaa


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Avril-VII (7 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> on devient vite neuneu à force de jouer à ce truc-là...



  
 :rateau:


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> oulaaaa


ça c'est du vrai flood !


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> coucou suisse


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Pfff... un coup de fer à défriser là-dedans et le tour est joué !



Alors je voudrais bien voir ça !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

pas le temps ! pas le temps!






je compte le temps


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

:mouais:


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

A votre avis pour les "coup de vieux" ça vaut la peine de faire un récapitulatif avec une liste ?
(Comme on en a fait dans d'autres threads - mais chuis pas sûr que ce soit bon d'en faire là).


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> A votre avis pour les "coup de vieux" ça vaut la peine de faire un récapitulatif avec une liste ?
> (Comme on en a fait dans d'autres threads - mais chuis pas sûr que ce soit bon d'en faire là).


Vu que pour l'instant le nombre de pages n'est pas trop élevé, je ne sais pas si ça vaut le coup... mais ce n'est que mon avis...


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Juillet 2005)

minuit


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

aller s'est partie pour une nuit de flood 


coucou a ceux  que j'ai pas encore croisé


----------



## iNano (8 Juillet 2005)

A bientôt les floodeuses et floodeurs !  bonne nuitée...  :sleep:


----------



## Virpeen (8 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit les gentils floodeurs (et floodeuses, mais elles ne sont pas nombreuses on dirait)  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> A votre avis pour les "coup de vieux" ça vaut la peine de faire un récapitulatif avec une liste ?
> (Comme on en a fait dans d'autres threads - mais chuis pas sûr que ce soit bon d'en faire là).



Ou alors faudrait créer une galerie mise à jour quand c'est possible comme autoportrait dans portfolio ... Mais faut voir si c'est faisable. En tout cas les regrouper c'est pas une mauvaise idée.


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors faudrait créer une galerie mise à jour quand c'est possible comme autoportrait dans portfolio ... Mais faut voir si c'est faisable. En tout cas les regrouper c'est pas une mauvaise idée.


un photomaton de nos tête qui vielleisse ?


----------



## Stargazer (8 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit à vous deux !  :love:


----------



## iTof (8 Juillet 2005)

salut ma bergère ! salut mon poète ! salut mon musikos !
:love: :love:


----------



## Gregg (8 Juillet 2005)

Coucouuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (8 Juillet 2005)

iTof > Salut toi !!! :love: :love: Comment va ? 

Et cette bière ? Fraîche ?


----------



## iTof (8 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> iTof > Salut toi !!! :love: :love: Comment va ?
> 
> Et cette bière ? Fraîche ?


 ben je ne sais pas, quelqu'un m'a fermé la porte du Bar sur le pif !


----------



## Stargazer (8 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ben je ne sais pas, quelqu'un m'a fermé la porte du Bar sur le pif !



Si c'est pas malheureux un manque si flagrant de tact !


----------



## iTof (8 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pas malheureux un manque si flagrant de tact !


 et encore, t'as pas vu mon "bleu" :casse:

:love:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> et encore, t'as pas vu mon "bleu" :casse:
> 
> :love:



Il est sur un endroit décent au moins ?


----------



## iTof (8 Juillet 2005)

bah comme t'a coupé le chat tu ne verras rien   :love:


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

j'avais perdu le bar des floodeur de mon tab. de bord  :casse:  :affraid:  :sick:


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

bon aller ma clope et ma soupe a la tomate du soir  :love: 

sa s'est un petit bonheur simple


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

tien avec mon ipod j ai le droit a trois chargement chez itune store 

qu es que vous me conseillé

des découverte des truc que vous avez aimé dite moi tout sur vous et la musique.


----------



## iTof (8 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tien avec mon ipod j ai le droit a trois chargement chez itune store
> 
> qu es que vous me conseillé
> 
> des découverte des truc que vous avez aimé dite moi tout sur vous et la musique.


 va sur "Kelle muzik..." !


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> va sur "Kelle muzik..." !


i go now 



tout le monde dort ici?


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

sa pionce dure même!


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

tres dure


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tres dure


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



Mets le son avec joel !


----------



## MrStone (8 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


Ce type est une mine...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa pionce dure même!




moi pas !!!!!!     

fraiche et pimpante avec mon café      


et toi  ?


----------



## Gregg (8 Juillet 2005)

Salut Ici !


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi pas !!!!!!
> 
> fraiche et pimpante avec mon café
> 
> ...


 ah ? moi j'aurais un peu tendance à lui faire la gueule à mon café.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah ? moi j'aurais un peu tendance à lui faire la gueule à mon café.




moi je ne sais pas a qui faire la gueule   

au miroir qui me dis que je suis defiguré ?  :mouais: 

au moustik assassin qui agis sans pitié ?   


bon  , bon, aujourd'hui triple couche pour refaire la facade


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> La Lune, le Poisson et la Princess...
> Pourrait faire une belle histoire à inventer pour mes petits loups qui commencent à me manquer..
> 
> Un vendredi qui commence en gris, mais tant pis, un peu de soleil inside aujourd'hui.
> ...




le miens me manquent pas encore  :rose: mais il faut dire
que matin et soir j'ai un resumé par telephone de mamancherie    :love: 


fiston s'eclate tellement qu'il a pas trop le temp de me parler au telephone


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2005)

mon colloc git encore sur le canapé, habillé, la tv à coin, j'ai bien fait de pas le suivre hier


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

Hello les gens. 
Comment va en ce vendredi matin ? :love:


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mon colloc git encore sur le canapé, habillé, la tv à coin, j'ai bien fait de pas le suivre hier


C'est pas SuperMoquette qui aurait dit çà ! Qui habite ce corps ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2005)

je digère ma fondue


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Hello les gens.
> Comment va en ce vendredi matin ? :love:




un resumé vite fait bien fait   


moi defiguré par un moustik attendant un peu plus que 14°  

grug deprime dans l'aspirine parce que au reveil j'etais plus là   

lumai profite des vacances de sonny pour poster des croissant   

madonna ecrit une histoire pour le retour de ses loulous en vacance  :love: 

sm contemple son colocataire allongé raide sur le canapé   

luc g emballe du soleil dans de papier bonbons pour envoyer a qui en a pas   

roberto tombé du lit me pique mon magenta   


heummmm ......je crois que c'est tout


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)

Et moi je comate devant mon écran  :sleep: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je comate devant mon écran  :sleep: :rateau:




forcement !!!!   

t'as pas encore compris que la nuit est faite pour dormir ?   




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juillet 2005)

Quand à moi, c'est pas mieux, je comate au boulot devant mon ecran... :rose: 
Vivement le café de 10heures :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas encore compris que la nuit est faite pour dormir ?


 

_T'es *sûre* ?  

:mouais:
:hein:
:rateau:
:sleep:
:love: :love: :love:
_


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Quand à moi, c'est pas mieux, je comate au boulot devant mon ecran... :rose:


Non seulement c'est pas mieux, mais c'est même exactement identique    

Bon y a soutenance de thèse cet aprèm dans l'équipe, je sais pas ce qu'il a prévu comme pot après mais ça devrait rompre la monotonie


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juillet 2005)

Il faudra pour ma part attendre ce soir, que je sois rentré chez moi, pour prendre l'apero par contre...
Pas de ça dans ma boite 

En plus, pas vraiement motivé par le taf...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour chez vous !


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juillet 2005)

la bergere!
Ca va en cette veille de week end?


----------



## Stargazer (8 Juillet 2005)

Salut magi ! 

C'est déjà le week-end pour moi !


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

les gens


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut magi !
> 
> C'est déjà le week-end pour moi !


 
 
Encore quelques longues à patienter, heu, à bosser


----------



## Stargazer (8 Juillet 2005)

le poisson !


----------



## Stargazer (8 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Encore quelques longues à patienter, heu, à bosser



Enfin quand je dis week end je veux dire vacances ...


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juillet 2005)

Encore trois semaines à faire avant les vacances... 

Je crois que je vais réouvrir le tradada des raleurs moi...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Juillet 2005)

Mieux vaut pas que je te dise depuis quand je le suis alors ...


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas encore compris que la nuit est faite pour dormir ?


Et jouer au poker, et tout ce qui va avec ...  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et jouer au poker, et tout ce qui va avec ...  :love: :love: :love:




on est pas trop vieux pour ces conneries ?


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

Je crois pas non ! :love:
Tu essaieras pas de te défiler par hasard ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je crois pas non ! :love:
> Tu essaieras pas de te défiler par hasard ...




ben ....  :rose:  :rose: ....comment t'annoncer cela?   


hier soir geraldine est venue me voir en bigoudis et bikini   

elle m'a menacée de pires coiffures et sans manteau pour le prochain hiver ...
 je me tate donc de continuer notre poker


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2005)

Salut tout le monde! La forme ce matin?


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben ....  :rose:  :rose: ....comment t'annoncer cela?
> 
> 
> hier soir geraldine est venue me voir en bigoudis et bikini
> ...



Hurri, elle a de drôles de fréquentations ta Géraldine


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde! La forme ce matin?



Yes, bientôt le vikende


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

c'est vendredi ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

le poisson est tres heureux aujourd'hui   
il mets des  :love: partout dans ses post !!


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est vendredi ! :love:




Le vendredi c'est poisson, c'est aujourd'hui que je te bouffe  


Allez les autres boulez moi, j'ai un poisson a bouffer


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Allez les autres boulez moi, j'ai un poisson a bouffer



_Message vBulletin - Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à [MGZ] Bassman._ 

Quand çà veut pas...    :rose:


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le vendredi c'est poisson, c'est aujourd'hui que je te bouffe
> 
> 
> Allez les autres boulez moi, j'ai un poisson a bouffer


 :affraid: racolage passif :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2005)

laisse tomber, tu vas te paner


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

moi je ne peux bouler personne   
je suis a sec de munitions


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> laisse tomber, tu vas te paner




hooooooo oui !!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

avec une pincée de persil et une pointe de parmesan !!!     :love:






edit : zut , j'ai faim maintenant


----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)

Ça sent le poisson grillé dans le bar...


----------



## 222diablo222 (8 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout l'monde!


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben ....  :rose:  :rose: ....comment t'annoncer cela?
> hier soir geraldine est venue me voir en bigoudis et bikini
> 
> elle m'a menacée de pires coiffures et sans manteau pour le prochain hiver ...
> je me tate donc de continuer notre poker


Menteuse ! 
Géraldine frise naturellement et ne met jamais de bigoudis ! J'ai pas ce genre de 'plaisir' à la maison. 
Tu te dégonfles parce que tu es sûre de perdre ! Voilà la vraie raison. :love:


----------



## Amaël (8 Juillet 2005)

Hello !

Tenez, une petite blague, pouvez-vous me dire ce qui s'est passé en 1111 ?


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

L'invasion des huns ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Menteuse !
> Géraldine frise naturellement et ne met jamais de bigoudis ! J'ai pas ce genre de 'plaisir' à la maison.
> Tu te dégonfles parce que tu es sûre de perdre ! Voilà la vraie raison. :love:





moi menteuse ?????      

tu t'es jamais posé la question a savoir où elle passe ses jeudi de 15 a 17 h ?    

et  sur les borderaux des cheques où elle marque " fournitures d'ecole" ???  

meme en eté ??    




sinon, ton heure c'est la mienne mais cette fois c'est moi qui apporte les cartes


----------



## Amaël (8 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> L'invasion des huns ?



Ouais exact 
Désolé j'ai pas pu m'empêcher quand j'ai vu le numéro de la page ... :hein:


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi menteuse ?????
> 
> tu t'es jamais posé la question a savoir où elle passe ses jeudi de 15 a 17 h ?
> et  sur les borderaux des cheques où elle marque " fournitures d'ecole" ???
> meme en eté ??


Pas de çà chez, moi ! Elle est même pas "dépensière". Un petit truc de temps à autres, mais jamais de vraie fièvre acheteuse. 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> sinon, ton heure c'est la mienne mais cette fois c'est moi qui apporte les cartes


Pas de soucis. Cà te sauvera pas pour autant ! :love:  J'amène mon APN ? :love:


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Ouais exact
> Désolé j'ai pas pu m'empêcher quand j'ai vu le numéro de la page ... :hein:


Moi c'est le numéro du post qui me fait réagir  
_D'ailleurs le nombre de posts par page et donc le nombre de pages est variable  _

*22222
*
Voila, c'est tout.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *22222
> *
> Voila, c'est tout.




nannnnnn      

tu as posté a n° *22224*


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nannnnnn
> 
> tu as posté a n° *22224*


Et je citais quel post ?


----------



## Amaël (8 Juillet 2005)

Whaou en plus c'est mon post !!!
J'ai gagné les 10 iPod et les 10 000 chansons ???


----------



## 222diablo222 (8 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est le numéro du post qui me fait réagir
> _D'ailleurs le nombre de posts par page et donc le nombre de pages est variable  _
> 
> *22222
> ...


Invasion des deuh


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)

22222diablo22222 a dit:
			
		

> Invasion des deuh


Ah ben oui voila c'est toi qui es derrière tout ça   

_Par contre il va falloir du temps pour arriver à la revanche des 6  _


----------



## madlen (8 Juillet 2005)

Hola  

fatigué ce matin... hier soir, soirée theme argentine chez un client. Au programme: asado, rum, vin...
du grand sport quoi :love:


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)

Là je regarde mon compte de messages et je me dis que ça se voit quand même beaucoup que je m'emmmmnnuie au "boulot" ces temps-ci  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

là je vais partir dire bonjour a ma boite a lettre   

est que j'aura de bonnes nouvelles ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben oui voila c'est toi qui es derrière tout ça
> 
> _Par contre il va falloir du temps pour arriver à la revanche des 6  _




Qu'en est il des Huns de Troie ?


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en est il des Huns de Troie ?


Ils sont en vacance à _Sète_ 
(Ils mangent des _huitres_ à la douzaine; je sais pas si c'est _sain_).

_A part ça, rien de neuf  _


----------



## 222diablo222 (8 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont en vacance à _Sète_
> (Ils mangent des _huitres_ à la douzaine; je sais pas si c'est _sain_).
> 
> _A part ça, rien de neuf  _


Il y boivent du vin de sète?


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Il y boivent du vin de sète?


tsss ... c'est pas de ton âge ces choses là nange !


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Il y boivent du vin de sète?



Si tant est que ce soit dans des verres neufs...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

opsssss personne ne parle plus   

vous avez raison : on ne parle pas la bouche pleine !!  

bon app !!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

à taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaable


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juillet 2005)

'lut.... et *bon'ap...*


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

tiens encore de la pétanque sur la 3  moooooosssssssiiiiieeeeeeeeeurPieeeeeeeeeeeeeerre


----------



## 222diablo222 (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tiens encore de la pétanque sur la 3  moooooosssssssiiiiieeeeeeeeeurPieeeeeeeeeeeeeerre


 Maiwen


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

ils boulent gris eux  ... enfin argenté  :rateau: 

coucou Ange


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ils boulent gris eux  ... enfin argenté  :rateau:
> 
> coucou Ange




moi j'aimerais bouler en rose: c'est possible?


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

je sais pas ... il faut demander aux gens des hautes sphères


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ils boulent gris eux  ... enfin argenté  :rateau:
> 
> coucou Ange





pitin® tu passes numero4.....
21,5 posts / jours...
tu deconnes pas....

va falloir que je fasse gaffe....


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin® tu passes numero4.....
> 21,5 posts / jours...
> tu deconnes pas....
> 
> va falloir que je fasse gaffe....


hum faut que j'arrête :rose: après on va me crier dessus


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juillet 2005)

les gens...

Je vois la 2 champions du flood : Maiwen et Stook 

Et sinon, c'est bientot le week end :love:


Edith : 3 champions, pardon, Y'a Princess


----------



## madlen (8 Juillet 2005)

même pas faim moi :sleep:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

les travaux sont presque finis dans la chambre de mon pti frère et moi :love:
après on va avoir de nouveaux lits et une nouvelle armoire et j'aurai mon bureau dans la chambre plutôt que dans celle de mes parents :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aimerais bouler en rose: c'est possible?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> les gens...
> 
> Je vois la 2 champions du flood : Maiwen et Stook
> Et sinon, c'est bientot le week end :love:
> Edith : 3 champions, pardon, Y'a Princess



mais on voit comment la liste de gros posteur ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les travaux sont presque finis dans la chambre de mon pti frère et moi :love:
> après on va avoir de nouveaux lits et une nouvelle armoire et j'aurai mon bureau dans la chambre plutôt que dans celle de mes parents :love:




(prions pour que ce soit du chêne massif et que le bois travaille   )


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juillet 2005)

Faut regarder ceux qui sont inscrits depuis peu, et qui ont beaucoup de posts.
Tu vas ensuite dans le profil et tu vois le ratio post/jour...

Toi, tu en es à 27.44 posts par jour


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (prions pour que ce soit du chêne massif et que le bois travaille   )



gnagnagna 

ps : moi c'est *la* nioub' et pi je connais pas les faqse


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna
> 
> ps : moi c'est *la* nioub' et pi je connais pas les faqse




un nioub, c'est par définition, non sexuée  
cf. l'avis des forums


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> un nioub, c'est par définition, non sexué*e*
> cf. l'avis des forums


oh ben je suis pas un nioub' alors


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2005)

même à 23'000 posts tu seras encore nioub'


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> même à 23'000 posts tu seras encore nioub'


on verra ...


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> même à 23'000 posts tu seras encore nioub'


Parle pour toi


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

à partir de combien de messages le pauvre posteur lambda passe du côté niuob de la force vers le côté obscur  ...


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> même à 23'000 posts tu seras encore nioub'


Vaut il mieux être *encore* nioube ou *à nouveau* nioube ?  :mouais: :hein:


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Juillet 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> à partir de combien de messages le pauvre posteur lambda passe du côté niuob de la force vers le côté obscur ...


 ça dépend si tu sais jouer du tombé de futal


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on verra ...




Oui on verra   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juillet 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> à partir de combien de messages le pauvre posteur lambda passe du côté niuob de la force vers le côté obscur  ...




c'est pas fonction du nombre de post ou d'année....


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on verra ...


ben c'est tout vu (cf. l'Avis des forums)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui on verra   :love:




Ce jour là je rêve de voir vos visages


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend si tu sais jouer du tombé de futal



tombé du futal je sais pas mais je peux vous chanter du Diams en short dans la cuisine.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *...* *après* je m'occuperais du remplissage de décolletés !
> :rose:


heu ... je peux avoir une copie de la planche ... :rose: :love: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas fonction du nombre de post ou d'année....


Clair, t'en sais qq chose  :rateau:


----------



## mado (8 Juillet 2005)

Et Roberto ?

S'il reste du _remplissage_.. tu m'en envoies un peu ?


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Juillet 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> tombé du futal je sais pas mais je peux vous chanter du Diams en short dans la cuisine.


Alors là, ça risque de durer longtemps la nioubitude


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui on verra   :love:




ce quoi ce binz???    

cela fait 10 minutes queje vois le mot "patientez"  :mouais: 




ps: tu devais pas faire une "jolie" lettre a la sncf ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et Roberto ?
> 
> S'il reste du _remplissage_.. tu m'en envoies un peu ?



il parait que pour ce genre de développement il n'y a pas mieux que le massage...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juillet 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> tombé du futal je sais pas mais je peux vous chanter du Diams en short dans la cuisine.





*tombe *
le futal


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2005)

Rhôô ! la nécrophilie, c'est pas interdit ?  
(je rigole, le pur fil à dent de sagesse)


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Juillet 2005)

Tu sais, Guy, la jeunnesse aime bien transgresser les interdits.


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

les floodeurs


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

tiens 6600, un compte rond


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

coucou les floodeur 

je me prend la tete avec des pc s'est fou comme s'est con un pc


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Juillet 2005)

B00 est mort?  (combo)















_Tant mieux ! _​


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou les floodeur
> 
> je me prend la tete avec des pc s'est fou comme s'est con un pc


Tu devrais switcher 
Tu verras c'est plus mieux bien les Macs


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> B00 est mort?  (combo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non boo resteras toujours dans notre coeur!


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais switcher
> Tu verras c'est plus mieux bien les Macs


sa fait un ans que j ai switché !

mais les asso ou  je taf on pas toujours les moyen de faire de même   

et entre un win 95 portable qui a pas de graveur et pas de résaux et rien en fait et un fix qui a tous je doit faire des transfert mais pas moyen de sortir les info du 95 j ai  plus de clef usb et il reconnais pas le IPOD le 95


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou les floodeur
> 
> je me prend la tete avec des pc s'est fou comme s'est con un pc


 
 toys ca va ?


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> toys ca va ?


oui si se n'est win dob qui fait chier


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

demain c'est la journée sans ordis.
bazardez vos imacs, powerbook et autres ipods, achetez une canne à pêche, trouvez un coin de ruisseau trankil et une petite poulette pour la sieste crapuleuse.


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> demain c'est la journée sans ordis.
> bazardez vos imacs, powerbook et autres ipods, achetez une canne à pêche, trouvez un coin de ruisseau trankil et une petite poulette pour la sieste crapuleuse.




je suis joueur la poulette ta une adress?


----------



## madlen (8 Juillet 2005)

Bon weekend et que la drague vous soie propice les inondeurs 
 :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Juillet 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> demain c'est la journée sans ordis.
> bazardez vos imacs, powerbook et autres ipods, achetez une canne à pêche, trouvez un coin de ruisseau trankil et une petite poulette pour la sieste crapuleuse.


Keskidi  T'es tombé sur la tête


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui si se n'est win dob qui fait chier


 
T'inquiete pas moi je suis au boulot aussi et je suis trop mal équipé... 
Un vieil IBM sous windaub 98 sans l'adsl (trop cool pour le flood... ) et qui de toute façon est lent comme un escargot...
Vivement ce soir que je retrouve mon I mac :love: :love:


----------



## lavivi (8 Juillet 2005)

tu fais quoi ?


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

lavivi a dit:
			
		

> tu fais quoi ?


 
Qui ?


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Juillet 2005)

Ca serait sympa de ressortir le TGV :love:


----------



## lumai (8 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens 6600, un compte rond


 Hooo encore 400 et ça le sera encore plus !


----------



## madlen (8 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Hooo encore 400 et ça le sera encore plus !



après y repart a zéro    
 :love:


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait sympa de ressortir le TGV :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Juillet 2005)

Des partants pour un nouveau thread TGV?


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Des partants pour un nouveau thread TGV?


 
Bah moi je veux bien mais je connais pas....


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Juillet 2005)

TGV


			
				Universe player a dit:
			
		

>


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=64423


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> TGV
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=64423


 
Ah ok  
Pourquoi pas...


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Ah ok
> Pourquoi pas...


Ca dépend surtout d l'humeur de Finn


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend surtout d l'humeur de Finn


 
Ah ben dis le carrement que c'est une réponse de finn que tu attends en posant cette question...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

pouvez-vous m'expliquer cette histoire de *"combo"* ?????    

j'avoue que j'ai pas encore compris  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juillet 2005)

bon, je vous passe le bonjour...
j'ai un Week end de folie.....ça va etre dur....donc, a mon avis a Lundi.....

j'ai une compet de Tir a l'arc de 24heures par equipe de Trois....
heureusement qu'on a une equipe de sauvage.....
enfin, on en reparle Lundi...




bon, Week end a tous, +++


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pouvez-vous m'expliquer cette histoire de *"combo"* ?????
> j'avoue que j'ai pas encore compris  :rose:


Ke combo ? 
Tu as vu çà où ?


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pouvez-vous m'expliquer cette histoire de *"combo"* ?????
> 
> j'avoue que j'ai pas encore compris  :rose:



le combo est un petit boomerang de couleur bleu à echappement à droite.
n'importe quoi.


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2005)

Je suis un exemple de con assez beau, personnellement  
Enfin, y'a pire ! Mais un combo est une combinaison de commandes, de signes ou de tout autre chose caractérisant une action, une identité...

Exemple, je finis souvent mes posts avec le combo-smiley  
Autre exemple, je finis souvent mes affrontements de rue par deux coups de boule et un coup de latte (c'est aussi un combo*)

* d'ailleurs, la vulgarisation de l'expression vient des jeux de bastons à la street fighter où il convenait de se souvenir de moult combinaisons de touches pour vaincre (bouton A - bouton A - bouton B - Croix Haute - Croix Droite). 
En espérant avoir été clair


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une compet de Tir a l'arc de 24heures par equipe de Trois....
> heureusement qu'on a une equipe de sauvage.....
> enfin, on en reparle Lundi...




tres bon w.e. guillame et apportes nous de tres belles pommes      :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> le combo est un petit boomerang de couleur bleu à echappement à droite.
> n'importe quoi.



mais non s'est du verlen un beaux con.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un .....En espérant avoir été clair




merciiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


_mais je crois que je suis une vrai dinde , j'ai pas vraiment pigé :rose: 
je retiendra que un combo c'est un double smiley   _


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

désolé pou le poste d'avant.

je met ma tournée pour les escuses.


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merciiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> _mais je crois que je suis une vrai dinde , j'ai pas vraiment pigé :rose:
> je retiendra que un combo c'est un double smiley   _



en gros le combo s'est deux chose en même temps ou en une.


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merciiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> _mais je crois que je suis une vrai dinde , j'ai pas vraiment pigé :rose:
> je retiendra que un combo c'est un double smiley   _



Oui, ça peut l'être s'il caractérise quelqu'un ou quelque chose 
À la cave nous avons un quasi-anonyme qui finit tous ses posts par le combo     , par exemple


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> désolé pou le poste d'avant.
> 
> je met ma tournée pour les escuses.



pour moi ce sera un cacolac.


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> pour moi ce sera un cacolac.





> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



désolé je crois que j ai pas eu le temps d'aller j'usqua toi




> note pour moi même boullé patamach


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> désolé pou le poste d'avant.
> 
> je met ma tournée pour les escuses.




merciiiii  :love: mais il ne fallait pas       





tiens , je vais breveter mon combo a moi 


:love:  :love:  ​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça peut l'être s'il caractérise quelqu'un ou quelque chose
> À la cave nous avons un quasi-anonyme qui finit tous ses posts par le combo     , par exemple




et le mien sera desormais  :love:  :love:   

il est beau non mon combo ?


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merciiiii  :love: mais il ne fallait pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mon combo préféré s'est cbrdbm Coup de Boulle Rotatif Double Balayette Manchette


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et le mien sera desormais  :love:  :love:
> 
> il est beau non mon combo ?



j aime bien 
 :love:  :love:   


ha pardon faut que je trouve le mien     :hein:


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et le mien sera desormais  :love:  :love:
> 
> il est beau non mon combo ?



Oui, mais il t'oblige à ne jamais poster que des déclarations d'amour rigolotes


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il t'oblige à ne jamais poster que des déclarations d'amour rigolotes




alors là ........pas , pas pas de probleme du tout  !!!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il t'oblige à ne jamais poster que des déclarations d'amour rigolotes



bien non elle post peut s'est juste un combo smil qu'elle se doit de placé en cas de déclaration rigolotes


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bien non elle post peut s'est juste un combo smil qu'elle se doit de placé en cas de déclaration rigolotes



Voui, mais tu me casses la baraque, là


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Voui, mais tu me casses la baraque, là


pas grave la verité fini toujours par éclaté


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

moi c'est : :hosto: :modo: :rateau:


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est : :hosto: :modo: :rateau:


il te vas bien celuit là


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Voui, mais tu me casses la baraque, là




pour la casser il faut l'avoir     

moi j'attends de gagner au loto  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour la casser il faut l'avoir
> 
> moi j'attends de gagner au loto  :love:  :love:




pas con ça


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

je vous laisse j ai plus de battrie.


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juillet 2005)

SAlut tout le monde!

Enfin en Week End ! 
Le frigo est plein et j'ai de nouveau de la biere dans le frigo :love:

A la votre, je m'ouvre une Leffe :love:


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

ah tiens ca me donne envie d'une bière aussi
mais j'en ai pas
que du banga de ù*$§!?#
ou de l'eau du robinet
misère


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

y a de l'eauuuu y a des frui-it ...   :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à tous


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y a de l'eauuuu y a des frui-it ...   :rose:


Tiens tu tournes au Banga ?


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tu tournes au Banga ?


non pas moi  j'illustrais les propos de patamach


----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tu tournes au Banga ?


 Une idée de cocktail ?


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

pour me venger je mange des cacaouettes grillées à sec ... ce sont les meilleures.


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

je veux ranger !!!!  j'en ai marre de ce bowdel dans tout l'appart ça ménerve   
et puis je veux dormir dans mon lit aussi


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non pas moi  j'illustrais les propos de patamach


Qu'est-ce que tu reproches au Banga ?   
C'est bon le banga.   
Mais pour les cocktails çà équivaut à de la flotte améliorée.


----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je veux ranger !!!!  j'en ai marre de ce bowdel dans tout l'appart ça ménerve
> et puis je veux dormir dans mon lit aussi


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai marre de ce bowdel dans tout l'appart ça ménerve


Un bowdel ?  Mais dis donc tu es de quelle wégion pou paler avec un acceint caume çà, présentement.


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je veux ranger !!!!  j'en ai marre de ce bowdel dans tout l'appart ça ménerve
> et puis je veux dormir dans mon lit aussi



c tellement le bowdel chez toi que tu couches dans ta baignoire


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et puis je veux dormir dans mon lit aussi


Celui des autres peut être très confortable ...  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je veux ranger !!!!  j'en ai marre de ce bowdel dans tout l'appart ça ménerve
> et puis je veux dormir dans mon lit aussi


Tu as raison maiwen ... je vais venir t'aider ... les slips,chaussettes et tout le toin toin qui osent trainer par-ci par là c'est hop par la fenêtre!!! .. et comme c'est fatiguant on ira ensuite se reposer ensemble


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Celui des autres peut être très confortable ...  :love:





tu proposes le tien ?


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

je dors dans le futon , dans le salon entre la table et mes cartons de vêtements sur lequels mon père s'obstine à poser le radiateur  :mouais: et en dessous d'une des deux fenêtre du salon ... l'autre jour j'ai oublié de fermer les volets j'ai pas pu dormir avant 2h à cause de ce niark de lampadaire qui est ( EXPRÈS ! ) posé juste devant ma fenêtre ...


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu proposes le tien ?


En tout cas il est grand, et d'aucun dirait ... confortable.  :love:

Et pourquoi cette question, ma chère Roberta ?  Jalouse ? :love:

Que veux tu ... j'attends toujours ma partie de poker !  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

en plus j'ai fini tous les épisodes du premier dévédé de la première saison de Au nom de la loi ... je fais quoi maintenant ?   :hein:


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... je fais quoi maintenant ?   :hein:


Une partie de poker ? J'aime le poker. :love:


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en plus j'ai fini tous les épisodes du premier dévédé de la première saison de Au nom de la loi ... je fais quoi maintenant ?   :hein:


 
24H ca cartonne, tu dors pas et du coup tu n'as plus besoin de te coucher.


----------



## Nexka (8 Juillet 2005)

Coucou 

Je viens vous souhaiter *Bonnes Vacances*  ( _pour ceux qui en ont_  )  Et à dans trois semaines. 
Je part dans 2h en colonie, et je pourais pas du tout poster  :hein: Alors bisous à tous :love: (surtout à Spyro  ) Et a bientot :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Que veux tu ... j'attends toujours ma partie de poker !  :love: :love: :love:






t'inquiete, toutes les routes portent a rome  

un jour ou l'autre on finira cette partie  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Je viens vous souhaiter *Bonnes Vacances*  ( _pour ceux qui en ont_  )  Et à dans trois semaines.
> Je part dans 2h en colonie, et je pourais pas du tout poster  :hein: Alors bisous à tous :love: (surtout à Spyro  ) Et a bientot :love: :love:




bonne vacance et reviens vite nous poster des photos  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Je viens vous souhaiter *Bonnes Vacances*  ( _pour ceux qui en ont_  )  Et à dans trois semaines.
> Je part dans 2h en colonie, et je pourais pas du tout poster  :hein: Alors bisous à tous :love: (surtout à Spyro  ) Et a bientot :love: :love:


  Nexka .. bonnes vacances


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Une partie de poker ? J'aime le poker. :love:


moi aussi j'aime bien  je me rappelle d'un poker  ... en CM2 ... c'était pas exactement un poker c'était un  ... poker "ettuvoisckejveuxdire" ... non mais faites pas attention  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Je viens vous souhaiter *Bonnes Vacances*  ( _pour ceux qui en ont_  )  Et à dans trois semaines.
> Je part dans 2h en colonie, et je pourais pas du tout poster  :hein: Alors bisous à tous :love: (surtout à Spyro  ) Et a bientot :love: :love:


 Bonne vacances :love:


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete, toutes les routes portent a rome
> 
> un jour ou l'autre on finira cette partie  :love:  :love:


1) Toutes les routes mènent à Rome  
2) C'est chez toi Rome ?  :love:


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Je viens vous souhaiter *Bonnes Vacances*  ( _pour ceux qui en ont_  )  Et à dans trois semaines.
> Je part dans 2h en colonie, et je pourais pas du tout poster  :hein: Alors bisous à tous :love: (surtout à Spyro  ) Et a bientot :love: :love:



bonnes vacances  et n'oublie pas les  sinon tu seras toute 
marrant ces smileys je m'en sert rarement.


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Je viens vous souhaiter *Bonnes Vacances*  ( _pour ceux qui en ont_  )  Et à dans trois semaines.
> Je part dans 2h en colonie, et je pourais pas du tout poster  :hein: Alors bisous à tous :love: (surtout à Spyro  ) Et a bientot :love: :love:


Bonnes vacances  

je m'occuper de notre keupin violet :love:  ( hin hin )

bonne chance avec les monstres ... tu vas revenir toute ramolo


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi j'aime bien


Ca tombe bien alors ... On commence la partie quand ? :love:


----------



## bouilla (8 Juillet 2005)

Qoui c'est les vacances  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Qoui c'est les vacances  :mouais:


je m'ennuie déjà ( depuis un bout de temps ) :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Je viens vous souhaiter *Bonnes Vacances*  ( _pour ceux qui en ont_  )  Et à dans trois semaines.
> Je part dans 2h en colonie, et je pourais pas du tout poster  :hein: Alors bisous à tous :love: (surtout à Spyro  ) Et a bientot :love: :love:


N'oublie pas ta bouée crocodile  :love:


----------



## bouilla (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je m'ennuie déjà ( depuis un bout de temps ) :rose:



Si ça peut te rassurer, je travaille et je m'ennuie aussi


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je m'ennuie déjà ( depuis un bout de temps ) :rose:


Faudrait qu'on invente autre chose c'est bin vrai


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Si ça peut te rassurer, je travaille et je m'ennuie aussi


J'imagine mais tu fais ça pour quelque chose ... ( non ? )


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

Bon c'est pas le tout, mais faut que j'aille faire réchauffer mon roti, éplucher et cuire les patates, préparer la salade,etc ... Sinon ma Géraldine va pas être contente en rentrant du magasin. Elle déteste attendre pour manger.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi j'aime bien  je me rappelle d'un poker  ... en CM2 ... c'était pas exactement un poker c'était un  ... poker "ettuvoisckejveuxdire" ... non mais faites pas attention  :rose:




je crois bien que vous parlez du  meme  poker


----------



## Nexka (8 Juillet 2005)

Merci à tous :love: :love: 


Robertav: Je pense à ton porte clefs   

Maiwen: Tva voir ta gueule toi    Pas touche!!!    :love:

jo_6466: C'est pas un crocodile   Pfffff   C'est un dragon :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas le tout, mais faut que j'aille faire réchauffer mon roti, éplucher et cuire les patates, préparer la salade,etc ... Sinon ma Géraldine va pas être contente en rentrant du magasin. Elle déteste attendre pour manger.


c'est pas mieux que les vacances si j'ai bien compris ... c'est drôlement ennuyeux aussi cela


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je crois bien que vous parlez du  meme  poker


Oh mais c'est marveilleux ça  

hinhinhin apwal ! .... oops  :rose:   

sur ce je vais manger ...   'napp aux mangeurs


----------



## 222diablo222 (8 Juillet 2005)

---


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous :love: :love:
> Robertav: Je pense à ton porte clefs
> Maiwen: Tva voir ta gueule toi    Pas touche!!!    :love:
> jo_6466: C'est pas un crocodile   Pfffff   C'est un dragon :love:





merciiii  :love:  :love: 

part tranquille , 
je surveillerai de pres tous les mouvements autour du dragon


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je part dans 2h en colonie, et je pourais pas du tout poster


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON   [/mode Luke Skywalker]


			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Alors bisous à tous :love: (surtout à Spyro  )


Euh _ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii_  :rose: :love:


			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et a bientot :love: :love:


A bientôôôôôôôt    :love:  :love: 
Amuse toi bien avec tes petits colo... euh on dit comment ? coloniés ?  :mouais:  

Mais comment on va faire pour te souhaiter un bon anniversaiiiiiire ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON   [/mode Luke Skywalker]
> Euh _ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii_  :rose: :love:
> A bientôôôôôôôt    :love:  :love:
> Amuse toi bien avec tes petits colo... euh on dit comment ? coloniés ?  :mouais:
> ...




quelle question       

le w.e. prochain tu vas a la gare et direction la colo de nexka !!


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

reviens-nous vite!!!


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le w.e. prochain tu vas a la gare et direction la colo de nexka !!


Ce serait avec plaisir    :rose:  (un week end de 4 jours dans le sud tu penses !!!) mais je sais pas où c'eeeeeeeeeeest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Et puis euh ça fait des frais..._


----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)




----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

on dit "colons" ...  :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

>


Le silence c'est pas mal non plus .. je me joins à toi ...
. . . . 
.  .


----------



## Nexka (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quelle question
> 
> le w.e. prochain tu vas a la gare et direction la colo de nexka !!



    


_J'suis à Bayonne (64) Lycée Cassin....  :rose: _


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

voila, on sait maintenant où nexka va passer ses vacances     

vous pouvez donc lui ammener les cadeaux et les bizouz pour son annif  :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila, on sait maintenant où nexka va passer ses vacances
> 
> vous pouvez donc lui ammener les cadeaux et les bizouz pour son annif  :love:  :love:


En passant par Rome en passant


----------



## 222diablo222 (8 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le silence c'est pas mal non plus .. je me joins à toi ...
> . . . .
> ..


 En fait, c'est ce qu'on ma dit de faire...


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'est ce qu'on ma dit de faire...


Ah bon? .. alors je vais faire comme tout le monde et te dire de faire comme cela


----------



## Nexka (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila, on sait maintenant où nexka va passer ses vacances
> 
> vous pouvez donc lui ammener les cadeaux et les bizouz pour son annif  :love:  :love:



Oui en fait c'est pas vraiment des vacances :rateau: Et puis avec les mômes j'ai pas vraiment le temps de vous recevoir  Même pour un tit bisous  :rose:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>


Encore un nouveau membre de la secte des


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)




----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui en fait c'est pas vraiment des vacances :rateau: Et puis avec les mômes j'ai pas vraiment le temps de vous recevoir  Même pour un tit bisous  :rose:  :love:


c'est quelle tranche d'âge ?

ps : vous êtes chiants avec vos


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui en fait c'est pas vraiment des vacances :rateau: Et puis avec les mômes j'ai pas vraiment le temps de vous recevoir  Même pour un tit bisous  :rose:  :love:




tss tss tsss a d'autre !!!     

quand j'allais en colo ma "signorina" etait de sortie un soir sur 2   

et toc !!!


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

les floodeurs !!


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>


Encore un?? ... diantre c'est que cela se reproduit drôlement vite ces


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs !!


----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)

Arrêtez de siffler, on va finir par nous entendre


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quelle tranche d'âge ?




bonne question      

plus sont petits , plus vite on les endort avec de la wodka et
seulement avec une toute petite quantité !!!


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne question
> 
> plus sont petits , plus vite on les endort avec de la wodka et
> seulement avec une toute petite quantité !!!


c'est surtout, plus c'est petit plus il faut les aider à faire pipi, à se laver, à s'habiller, à manger ...


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez de siffler, on va finir par nous entendre


Risque pas .. je siffle "il silenzio"


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout, plus c'est petit plus il faut les aider à faire pipi, à se laver, à s'habiller, à manger ...


Arrêtez de parler de moi ...


----------



## Amaël (8 Juillet 2005)

Ce matin que je me lève, je me regarde dans la glace, dis-donc mon pote j'avais une sacrée tête de bourricot, c'est normal, j'avais mis mes mules à l'envers !!


----------



## Nexka (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tss tss tsss a d'autre !!!
> 
> quand j'allais en colo ma "signorina" etait de sortie un soir sur 2
> 
> et toc !!!



Mais moi je suis une animatrice sérieuse Madame   Le soir je sort pas, je prépare la journée du lendemain pour les pitiots   



Maiwen: Ce sont des 6 - 12 ans, ça va, ils sont pas trop petits 


Bon les loulous, cette fois ci c'est la bonne, j'y go d'agneau.... CIAO :love:


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin que je me lève, je me regarde dans la glace, dis-donc mon pote j'avais une sacrée tête de bourricot, c'est normal, j'avais mis mes mules à l'envers !!


Tzim boum (batterie)


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon les loulous, cette fois ci c'est la bonne, j'y go d'agneau.... CIAO :love:


    :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon les loulous, cette fois ci c'est la bonne, j'y go d'agneau.... CIAO :love:




a bientot  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Que la soirée soit douce pour vous


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

Bonne soirée Cor


----------



## B00 (8 Juillet 2005)

BONJOUR


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Salut BOO


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

re  les gens


----------



## B00 (8 Juillet 2005)

bonjour C O R


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

Rhhooo    bah vala ti pas que je les fait fuir maintenant...  
Eh !!!! Revenez les floodeurs       :love:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Rhhooo    bah vala ti pas que je les fait fuir maintenant...
> Eh !!!! Revenez les floodeurs       :love:


fallait pas siffler comme ça


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fallait pas siffler comme ça



Ahhhhh bah y a au moins ma tite maiwen  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## B00 (8 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde !
> 
> _Rien à la télé ce soir ??_
> 
> ...


un special thalassa sur ça : 
Une technique de buvardage en taches mise au point par les experts du Centre de recherches agroalimentaires du Pacifique de Summerland (ColombieBritannique) permet de détecter la pourriture noire du concombre. Cette technique utilisant des sondes d'ADN permet de déceler la présence du champignon Didymella bryoniae, l'agent causal de la maladie.

Grâce à cette méthode, on peut désormais identifier le champignon en deux à trois jours contre trois à quatre semaines avec les méthodes classiques. La technique s'avère en outre très précise.


----------



## B00 (8 Juillet 2005)

....


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> un special thalassa sur ça :
> Une technique de buvardage en taches mise au point par les experts du Centre de recherches agroalimentaires du Pacifique de Summerland (ColombieBritannique) permet de détecter la pourriture noire du concombre. Cette technique utilisant des sondes d'ADN permet de déceler la présence du champignon Didymella bryoniae, l'agent causal de la maladie.
> 
> Grâce à cette méthode, on peut désormais identifier le champignon en deux à trois jours contre trois à quatre semaines avec les méthodes classiques. La technique s'avère en outre très précise.


Y a quelque chose pour les maux de tête après ça??


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde !
> 
> _Rien à la télé ce soir ??_
> 
> ...



 roberto !!!
Merci pour ton commentaire...


----------



## lumai (8 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> un special thalassa sur ça :
> Une technique de buvardage en taches mise au point par les experts du Centre de recherches agroalimentaires du Pacifique de Summerland (ColombieBritannique) permet de détecter la pourriture noire du concombre. Cette technique utilisant des sondes d'ADN permet de déceler la présence du champignon Didymella bryoniae, l'agent causal de la maladie.
> 
> Grâce à cette méthode, on peut désormais identifier le champignon en deux à trois jours contre trois à quatre semaines avec les méthodes classiques. La technique s'avère en outre très précise.


 Vu les techniques utilisées 2-3 jours c'est un peu long...


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>



Le train sifflera 3 fois..


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

Bon faut que je gagne une etoile de plus ce soir les gens alors aidez moi...


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bon faut que je gagne une etoile de plus ce soir les gens alors aidez moi...


fais en sorte que ce soit intéressant  et pas seulement pour avoir ton étoile


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Le train sifflera 3 fois..


C'est ici la chorale des siffleurs de Macgé?


----------



## B00 (8 Juillet 2005)

Des lésions aqueuses, qui s'étendent indéfiniment, apparaissent sur les feuilles et le fruit. Sur les feuilles, elles peuvent se border d'un halo jaunâtre, virer au brun pâle et prendre une forme irrégulière. Sur le fruit, elles prennent une teinte vert olive foncé, se fendillent et se dépriment, tandis que les tissus sousjacents sont envahis par une pourriture brunâtre. Beaucoup d'infections se manifestent à l'extrémité apicale du fruit.


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

a propos Maiwen ... tes exams ça a été?


----------



## B00 (8 Juillet 2005)

disco flip ou quoi?
 :love:


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici la chorale des siffleurs de Macgé?



Bien sûr ! Qu'est ce que tu va nous siffler comme chanson ?
Et il est où ton papa ?


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> a propos Maiwen ... tes exams ça a été?


c'est vrai ... tu as l'air d'avoir raté certaines choses  ... donc mon bac oui je l'ai eu voilà  

et maintenant je suis même inscrite en fac ( wahou  ) 

( et j'ai changé mon poster de fanfan  )


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> Des lésions aqueuses, qui s'étendent indéfiniment, apparaissent sur les feuilles et le fruit. Sur les feuilles, elles peuvent se border d'un halo jaunâtre, virer au brun pâle et prendre une forme irrégulière. Sur le fruit, elles prennent une teinte vert olive foncé, se fendillent et se dépriment, tandis que les tissus sousjacents sont envahis par une pourriture brunâtre. Beaucoup d'infections se manifestent à l'extrémité apicale du fruit.









  :love:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

gnourf !! dans la semaine, mon père va couper internet, pour l'installer dans ma chambre :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Rien à la télé ce soir ??_


C'est une vraie question ?


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ... tu as l'air d'avoir raté certaines choses  ... donc mon bac oui je l'ai eu voilà
> 
> et maintenant je suis même inscrite en fac ( wahou  )
> 
> ( et j'ai changé mon poster de fanfan  )







Elle est des nôooootres ... elle réussira comme les auautres!


----------



## Gregg (8 Juillet 2005)

Salut Jo , alors tu te remis de ton week end de folie ?


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>



Alors ? j'attends.... Que va tu nous siffler ce soir ?


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

mes zamis je vous laisse :sleep:  :mouais: 

bonne soirée/nuit


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> gnourf !! dans la semaine, mon père va couper internet, pour l'installer dans ma chambre :affraid:


Bonne ou mauvais nouvelle?? ... c'est la QUESTION


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut Jo , alors tu te remis de ton week end de folie ?



Héééé  gregg 
Ca va ?


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne ou mauvais nouvelle?? ... c'est la QUESTION


plutôt bonne s'il arrive à le remettre :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Héééé  gregg
> Ca va ?





Oui ca va bien et toiiiiii comment vas tuuuuu ?  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> plutôt bonne s'il arrive à le remettre :rateau:


On lui refilera un coup de main s'il le faut!!


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mes zamis je vous laisse :sleep:  :mouais:
> 
> bonne soirée/nuit



Bonne nuit maiwen


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Maiwen ... bonne nuit


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui ca va bien et toiiiiii comment vas tuuuuu ?  :love:



Moi ca va merci    heureux d'etre en week end...    
Un ti coup de rosé pour fêter ca ! A la votre


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Alors ? j'attends.... Que va tu nous siffler ce soir ?


"il silenzio" car il parait que l'on doit siffer en silence pour ne pas se faire remarquer


----------



## Gregg (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Moi ca va merci    heureux d'etre en week end...
> Un ti coup de rosé pour fêter ca ! A la votre





A la tienne , tu as prévu qq chose ce week end ?


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut Jo , alors tu te remis de ton week end de folie ?


ça commence à aller ... c'est dur de se remettre d'une telle expérience


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> A la tienne , tu as prévu qq chose ce week end ?



Merci...Ben ce week end ca va surement etre comme  tous les week end... studio,studio,studio et peut etre ...studio...


----------



## Gregg (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ça commence à aller ... c'est dur de se remettre d'une telle expérience





Un petit joueur ?


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Moi ca va merci    heureux d'etre en week end...
> Un ti coup de rosé pour fêter ca ! A la votre


on laisse pas boire quelqu'un tout seul .. à la tienne


----------



## Gregg (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Merci...Ben ce week end ca va surement etre comme  tous les week end... studio,studio,studio et peut etre ...studio...




de bronzage ?


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un petit joueur ?


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> "il silenzio" car il parait que l'on doit siffer en silence pour ne pas se faire remarquer



Ah ouai cet air là je l'adore


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> un special thalassa sur ça :
> Une technique de buvardage en taches mise au point par les experts du Centre de recherches agroalimentaires du Pacifique de Summerland (ColombieBritannique) permet de détecter la pourriture noire du concombre. Cette technique utilisant des sondes d'ADN permet de déceler la présence du champignon Didymella bryoniae, l'agent causal de la maladie.
> 
> Grâce à cette méthode, on peut désormais identifier le champignon en deux à trois jours contre trois à quatre semaines avec les méthodes classiques. La technique s'avère en outre très précise.




et ben !!!!!!!!     t'en a de la chance toi !!!!


j'etais en train de voir le dvd de scoubidouuuuuuu et plafffffff
la telé ne marche plus  :mouais: 

adieu soirée scoubi 1 et 2


----------



## Gregg (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:





Enfin ca doit etre l'age , c pour ca


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> on laisse pas boire quelqu'un tout seul .. à la tienne



Merci Jo       :love:  :love:


----------



## Amaël (8 Juillet 2005)

* Flood *


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> de bronzage ?


meuuuh non .. studio d'enregistrement pour son disque "les siffleurs du samedi soir" ... si t'as besoin de choristes n'hésite pas  :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ca doit etre l'age , c pour ca


C'est pas ça


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> * Flood *



Je crois que j'ai compris une chose...L'humour, ça marche uniquement quand c'est drôle


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> meuuuh non .. studio d'enregistrement pour son disque "les siffleurs du samedi soir" ... si t'as besoin de choristes n'hésite pas  :rateau:



Non désolé c'est pas ce genre de musique    va faire un tour sur le fil coup de vieux....


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Non désolé c'est pas ce genre de musique    va faire un tour sur le fil coup de vieux....







Je t'ai parfaitement compris mon frère


----------



## B00 (8 Juillet 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=4???


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai parfaitement compris mon frère



haha trop fort ton smiley   je veux le même  :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=4???


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai parfaitement compris mon frère



Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>



Audioslave c'est un groupe de rock (guitariste de RATM et chanteur de ..mince j'ai un trou..) enfin du rock quoi...enfin j'ai l album mais c'est un peu mou pour moi.


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Audioslave c'est un groupe de rock (guitariste de RATM et chanteur de ..mince j'ai un trou..) enfin du rock quoi...enfin j'ai l album mais c'est un peu mou pour moi.


quel rapport avec le studio dont tu parlais si je ne suis pas trop curieux?


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> quel rapport avec le studio dont tu parlais si je ne suis pas trop curieux?



Aucun....


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Audioslave c'est un groupe de rock (guitariste de RATM et chanteur de ..mince j'ai un trou..) enfin du rock quoi...enfin j'ai l album mais c'est un peu mou pour moi.


Ton style c'est plutôt cela?


----------



## B00 (8 Juillet 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=55--


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Aucun....


j'ai dû sans doute avoir été distrait par quelque chose pour avoir crû à un lien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

moi je me demande si ne sont pas eté les fantomes du film Scoubidou
a faire derailler ma telé


----------



## B00 (8 Juillet 2005)

pourtant...


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ton style c'est plutôt cela?



On peut dire ca comme ca ouai   
T'écoute quoi comme musique toi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je me demande si ne sont pas eté les fantomes du film Scoubidou
> a faire derailler ma telé


Tu as un problème de télé????


----------



## Amaël (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que j'ai compris une chose...L'humour, ça marche uniquement quand c'est drôle



Moi j'aime l'humour parce que ca me fait rire ...


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je me demande si ne sont pas eté les fantomes du film Scoubidou
> a faire derailler ma telé



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> On peut dire ca comme ca ouai
> T'écoute quoi comme musique toi ?


Franchement? ... je peux te dire que j'aime pratiquement tout sauf les vocalises des grands operas et les chants de messes ... 
Mais j'aime beaucoup les ambiances comme celles-ci


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime l'humour parce que ca me fait rire ...



Je voulai citer une autre phrase du sketch de Semoun que tu citais tout a l heure


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un problème de télé????





pfffffffffff 

vous flodéez tellement que vous ne voyez meme pas 
mon message plein de desespoir


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Franchement? ... je peux te dire que j'aime pratiquement tout sauf les vocalises des grands operas et les chants de messes ...
> Mais j'aime beaucoup les ambiances comme celles-ci




un peu comme moi sauf que je suis pas trop tech...


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et ben !!!!!!!!     t'en a de la chance toi !!!!
> 
> 
> j'etais en train de voir le dvd de scoubidouuuuuuu et plafffffff
> ...


Ton malheur me rends trop triste





Paix à son âme pour ta soirée


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

je reviens dans 5 minutes à tout de suite


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Je vais pas pouvoir rester .. j'ai un rappel à l'ordre de qui vous savez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vous souhaite la bonne nuit


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas pouvoir rester .. j'ai un rappel à l'ordre de qui vous savez
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit alors


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=55--




*Boo :

Que tu floode est une chose. Que tes messages soient vides de sens et peu compréhensible en est une autre. Que tu ne prennes pas la peine de lire les messages privés que l'on t'envoie, ou que tu fuis les questions et les remarques que l'on te fasse, et les avertissements qui commencent à pleuvoir, là ca se complique.
Maintenant, si ton but est de semer la pagaille, là je t'arrete tout de suite. Je suis bien conscient que ca ne signifie pas grand chose, mais ton compteur est bien dans le rouge écarlate là. Tu tapes sur les nerfs de pas mal de monde. Alors de deux chose :  tu te calmes, et celà signifie que j'attend un changement manifeste dans ton comportement. Et de deux, si tu as un litige privé, tu le règles en privé.

C'est clair, net et précis.*


----------



## jahrom (8 Juillet 2005)

ça calme....


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juillet 2005)

eh eh...
l'effet Finn-atlas...
un post par minute avant, et plus rien depuis... 

j'aime bien


EDIT : ah, jahrom m'a pris de vitesse


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> eh eh...
> l'effet Finn-atlas...
> un post par minute avant, et plus rien depuis...
> 
> ...


c'est qui ce boo?? il a l'air bien sûr de lui ...encore un revenant ...?


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui ce boo?? il a l'air bien sûr de lui ...encore un revenant ...?


 un faux nioub...
C'est la saison il parait...


----------



## lumai (8 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> Une technique de buvardage en taches mise au point par les experts du Centre de recherches agroalimentaires du Pacifique de Summerland (ColombieBritannique)



J'viens de comprendre !!!! 
Buvardage en tache = Dot Blot !!!!   
Ou les ravages de Toubon et consorts... 
Ils sont passés par Sherlock pour la traduction ou quoi ???


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je me demande si ne sont pas eté les fantomes du film Scoubidou
> a faire derailler ma telé


 lis le message de lumai, tu verras qu'il y a des problèmes bien plus grave dans le monde


----------



## lumai (8 Juillet 2005)

Mais ouiii ! La francisation des anglicismes est un sujet grave !!! Tout autant que l'invasion de nos télévisions par des esprits malins et malfaisant s'en prenant à Scoubidou !!!


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

re ! ca a pris un peu plus de temps que prévu...
Ca va toujours les floodeurs ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> un faux nioub...
> C'est la saison il parait...


attendons que la saison les ait flétris ou en fasse des non nioubs plus zen .. sont durs ces nioubes en ce moment


----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)

Un tit coup de flood avant de se coucher ?  :love:


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> attendons que la saison les ait flétris ou en fasse des non nioubs plus zen .. sont durs ces nioubes en ce moment



:coucocu: joel 

PS: plus que 10 avant les 500 !!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> :coucocu: joel
> 
> PS: plus que 10 avant les 500 !!!!


allez on va t'encourager ...   que ressens tu à quelques messages de devenir major??


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Un tit coup de flood avant de se coucher ?  :love:



Hello Franswa !!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Juillet 2005)

même si tu vas rester wild bien sûr  :rose:


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Juillet 2005)

Un petit flood après le cinema.


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> même si tu vas rester wild bien sûr  :rose:



Ben ca fait bizarre parce que pendant quelques mois j'ai pas posté et d'un coup mon compteur s'affole..
Je deviens accroc ???   
Enfin content quand mêmede connaitre d'autres personnes


----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Hello Franswa !!!!


 Salut Universe player


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Salut Universe player



Alors quoi de prévu ce week end ?


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Un petit flood après le cinema.



rho j'adore ta signature, elle est tellement vraie...


----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Alors quoi de prévu ce week end ?


 Une tournée des bars surement


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Une tournée des bars surement









dire que franswa va bientôt ressembler à ça !!! l'amie rousse va être consternée...  
mais comment s'appelle t elle?   heu ce doit être indiscret .. je ne sais ..? :rose:


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Une tournée des bars surement



eh ben bravo....   
Moi j'ai arrété ca revient trop cher les bars


----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> eh ben bravo....
> Moi j'ai arrété ca revient trop cher les bars


 Qui a dit que c'est moi qui payait ?  :love:


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit que c'est moi qui payait ?  :love:



Ah dans ce cas c'est different..


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit que c'est moi qui payait ?  :love:



et tu te fais offrir quoi ?


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Juillet 2005)

plus que trois, universe


----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> et tu te fais offrir quoi ?


 Ça dépend dans quel bar je vais et surtout qui je rencontre  :love:


----------



## Universe player (9 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> plus que trois, universe



OUAIIII j'y crois


----------



## Universe player (9 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend dans quel bar je vais et surtout qui je rencontre  :love:



Non mais ce que je voulais dire c'est quels sont tes gouts, tes boissons préféres...


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend dans quel bar je vais et surtout qui je rencontre  :love:





joli!!!!! :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Non mais ce que je voulais dire c'est quels sont tes gouts, tes boissons préféres...


 C'est souvent de la bière ou alors plus précis, la spécialité d'un bar le "rhum chaud gingembre" :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> joli!!!!! :love:


 Pas mal ce petit lien, je ne sais pas comment ça s'appelle mais c'est très JOLIEment pensé


----------



## Universe player (9 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> joli!!!!! :love:



Bon ben joel mon 500 eme c'est sur toi qu'il tombe    
Allez champagne pour tout le monde YEAHHHHHHH  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir les coquelicots


----------



## Universe player (9 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les coquelicots



Cor je te dis bonjour et aurevoir en meme temps je vais aller dormir moi...
 à tous les floodeurs et a demain      :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben joel mon 500 eme c'est sur toi qu'il tombe
> Allez champagne pour tout le monde YEAHHHHHHH  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Universe player (9 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les coquelicots



Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.   

Flute...


----------



## Franswa (9 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les coquelicots


 Bonsoir Cor


----------



## sofiping (9 Juillet 2005)

alors , ca flooding  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (9 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> alors , ca flooding  :mouais:


 Bonsoir Sofi :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
> 
> Flute...



 Je suis dans le même cas que toi... :rateau:
 Au début, je distribuais mes points discos en quantité raisonnable... 
 Et plus ça va, et plus j'ai de raisons de bouler des gens!... :love:
 Et en ce moment, j'utilise presque toujours entièrement ma réserve de six coups de boules quotidiens...


----------



## sofiping (9 Juillet 2005)

ahhh , je savais que j'allais attrapper un surfer au bout de ma ligne !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> alors , ca flooding  :mouais:



 Oui oui... 
 Il semblerait que cela ne floode pas trop mal...


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

Ca va les filles ?  Spéciale kassdédi a Malow et Sofi :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ahhh , je savais que j'allais attrapper un surfer au bout de ma ligne !!!



 Un gros poisson?... 
 (Sans vouloir être indiscret, évidemment...  )


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les coquelicots





Salut petit bourgeon


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut petit bourgeon


héhé .. la graine qui salue le bourgeon


----------



## sofiping (9 Juillet 2005)

pas fastoche de flooder ..... de ne pas dire grand chose !!


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> héhé .. la graine qui salue le bourgeon




Et toi tu es le bulbe ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> héhé .. la graine qui salue le bourgeon



 Assez logique... 
 D'estivale, la météo redevient printanière... 
 Donc forcément...


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> pas fastoche de flooder ..... de ne pas dire grand chose !!




C ca le floode ma fille


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> pas fastoche de flooder ..... de ne pas dire grand chose !!


ça demande de l'entrainement


----------



## sofiping (9 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Un gros poisson?...
> (Sans vouloir être indiscret, évidemment...  )


laisse tomber , il s'est reconnu


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Assez logique...
> D'estivale, la météo redevient printanière...
> Donc forcément...





Automnale , tu veux dire ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> pas fastoche de flooder ..... de ne pas dire grand chose !!



 Je manque d'entraînement aussi... :bebe:
 Mais ce lieux regorge d'excellents professeurs!... 
 Je crois que tu apprendras vite!


----------



## Franswa (9 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ahhh , je savais que j'allais attrapper un surfer au bout de ma ligne !!!


 En plus, il a un super t shirt jaune "surf's up"   :love:


----------



## sofiping (9 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C ca le floode ma fille



j'suis pas ta fille :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et toi tu es le bulbe ?


meuh non!! le fumier!!  le meilleur des engrais!!


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je manque d'entraînement aussi... :bebe:
> Mais ce lieux regorge d'excellents professeurs!...
> Je crois que tu apprendras vite!





Prends exemple sur Joel


----------



## sofiping (9 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En plus, il a un super t shirt jaune "surf's up"   :love:



petit veinard


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Automnale , tu veux dire ?



 Oui... 
 L'un ou l'autre... 
 Mais les bourgeonnements pré-cités m'inclineraient plutôt à envisager le retour du printemps!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Assez logique...
> D'estivale, la météo redevient printanière...
> Donc forcément...


le flood à remonter le temps !!!


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> j'suis pas ta fille :mouais:





Ma soeur ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> pas fastoche de flooder ..... de ne pas dire grand chose !!


  ooo ???


----------



## Franswa (9 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> petit veinard


 En effet, le petit veinard va se coucher...

Même son mac est fatigué de le voir, il délire trop...



:sleep:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> meuh non!! le fumier!!  le meilleur des engrais!!





L'engrais a de ses odeurs donc je comprends pourquoi tu es seul


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ma soeur ?


allons allons les enfants !! de la modération!! pas la culotte du zouave dans cette histoire!!


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En effet, le petit veinard va se coucher...
> 
> Même son mac est fatigué de le voir, il délire trop...
> 
> ...





Un nioub en puissance


----------



## sofiping (9 Juillet 2005)

salut franswa , a un de ces 5


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> L'engrais a de ses odeurs donc je comprends pourquoi tu es seul


taratata!!!  tu n'es pas au courant des engrais modernes ... jeune moyen ageux !! il sent la violette désormais .. et moi j'en ai un spécial eau de toilette phéromonée


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> le flood à remonter le temps !!!



 C'est précisément ça, oui!... 
 Comme pour les revenants qui reviennent... 
 Les vénérables sages qui redeviennent nioubes... :affraid:
 Des gens qui rajeunissent... :bebe:

 C'est le flood à remonter le temps!...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
> 
> Flute...


Po grave


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> taratata!!!  tu n'es pas au courant des engrais modernes ... jeune moyen ageux !! il sent la violette désormais .. et moi j'en ai un spécial eau de toilette phéromonée





Tu t'es modernisé   mais bon tu passes du champ au toilette a quand les egouts ?


----------



## juju palavas (9 Juillet 2005)

JO et HUMAN, vous avez déserté les user's de la nuit ??? elle me paraît moins douce...


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit a tous  :sleep:


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> JO et HUMAN, vous avez déserté les user's de la nuit ??? elle me paraît moins douce...



 C'est gentil, ça, Juju.


----------



## sofiping (9 Juillet 2005)

bahhh , je ne suis decidement pas a c'que je flood ... salut les noc t'en bulle .... joel


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2005)

vous avez besoin de ça pour la sentir douce ???


----------



## sofiping (9 Juillet 2005)

ah non , c'est pas drole si tu debarques au moment ou je m'eclipse


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vous avez besoin de ça pour la sentir douce ???



 Tous les chemins mènent à Rome... 
 Et peut-être en est-il également ainsi des différents chemins pour trouver une douce nuit... 
 Juju citait un exemple de nuit pouvant être adoucie, qui est bien entendu loin d'être le seul...


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es modernisé   mais bon tu passes du champ au toilette a quand les egouts ?


que des erreurs d'orthographe!!


----------



## juju palavas (9 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vous avez besoin de ça pour la sentir douce ???


Dur dur!! Pas encore au lit grand mage? (Ton disciple) :hein:  :sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> bahhh , je ne suis decidement pas a c'que je flood ... salut les noc t'en bulle .... joel


sofi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne nuit !! le flood c'est tout et rien .. c'est un peu de vie .. du bien ou de l'ennui .. du partage .. des erreurs ... des recherches ...


----------



## juju palavas (9 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> que des erreurs d'orthographe!!



L'excellent, prof de lettres, qui n'a pas besoin de correcteur d'orthographe dans son computer...Il est le correcteur,homme et machine( au chapeau)


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vous avez besoin de ça pour la sentir douce ???


 ah ben SM, si tu touches toi meme a tes proteges, aussi...


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> L'excellent, prof de lettres, qui n'a pas besoin de correcteur d'orthographe dans son computer...Il est le correcteur,homme et machine( au chapeau)



 Moi qui n'ai pas les compétences de Joel en la matière, je remercie tous les inventeurs et autres concepteurs de correcteurs orthographiques. Même pour poster au bar des floodeurs, je passe chaque post dans un correcteur orthographique, et je me relis plusieurs fois. 
 Et si une coquille m'échappe quand même, et que je m'en aperçois juste après avoir posté, j'édite.


----------



## juju palavas (9 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui n'ai pas les compétences de Joel en la matière, je remercie tous les inventeurs et autres concepteurs de correcteurs orthographiques. Même pour poster au bar des floodeurs, je passe chaque post dans un correcteur orthographique, et je me relis plusieurs fois.
> Et si une coquille m'échappe quand même, et que je m'en aperçois juste après avoir posté, j'édite.



Sans prétention, je suis un excellent vendeur et surtout au téléphone mais au clavier = 0 c'est comme ça...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2005)

Good night


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

j'ai lu un truc sur un fil .. qui me fait hurlerrrrr de rire!!!       

ah les conneries qu'il faut pas lire .. enfin .. tout est subjectif mais bon ya du péremptoire qui est vraiment ridicule bien souvent  :rateau:  .....


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

.... ou comment un poivrot ordinaire est élevé au rang d'idole par des parisiens en mal de modèle justifiant leurs errances et leurs beuveries stupides et vaines ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)




----------



## jahrom (9 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> .... ou comment un poivrot ordinaire est élevé au rang d'idole par des parisiens en mal de modèle justifiant leurs errances et leurs beuveries stupides et vaines ...



Je ne savais pas que j'étais un modèle pour les autres parisiens, mais ça me touche...:mouais:


----------



## Malow (9 Juillet 2005)

Aller, hop, dans l'avion direction chez les parents à nice !!!! hOOOOOOOOOOYEAHHHHHHHHHHH    :love:   

BON WEEK A TOUS !!!!!!​


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Aller, hop, dans l'avion direction chez les parents à nice !!!! hOOOOOOOOOOYEAHHHHHHHHHHH    :love:
> 
> BON WEEK A TOUS !!!!!!​


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas que j'étais un modèle pour les autres parisiens, mais ça me touche...:mouais:


mmm pas toi .. désolé ... tu parles trop clairement ..  pour être un modèle parfait ...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ben SM, si tu touches toi meme a tes proteges, aussi...


toucher, oui, mais ne mêle pas plaisir et travail stp


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> .... ou comment un poivrot ordinaire est élevé au rang d'idole par des parisiens en mal de modèle justifiant leurs errances et leurs beuveries stupides et vaines ...


des noms !!!


----------



## Amaël (9 Juillet 2005)

Blatini                                                      

(MUSIQUE D'ENTERREMENT)
on appelle famille Blatini, vous êtes famille Blatini, approchez-vous, messieurs, mesdames. Si vous voulez bien vous recueillir avant que nous procédions à la "crémanation" !
ah ! si je peux me permettre madame, les Klinex sont à droite, ça, c&#8217;est un linceul !...
Oui ! tout à fait monsieur, toutes mes condoléances... Oui monsieur, c&#8217;est une perte qui part, et qui part pour toujours !... Oui, monsieur, bonjour ! ça va ?... Ooh ! oui, toutes mes condoléances. Euuhh, gnignignni, elle est mignonne ! Pardon... Il manque, personne ? Excepter, bien sur...
La maison Periglioni, qui vient d'ouvrir ses portes ce matin, a désiré dans ce moment, au combien douloureux, apporter une petite touche personnalisée, en vous comptant une petite blagounette !
" C&#8217;est Toto... Ayant des problèmes intestinaux et désirant s&#8217;acheter des suppositoires. Malheureusement la pharmacienne se trompe, et lui vend des cartouches, cartouches de chasse. Alors forcement, quand Toto va aux toilettes, ça fait des trous partout !... " Bien...
Après cette petite touche humoristique, je vous rappelle que la maison Periglioni, c&#8217;est différents choix de cercueils, avec différentes essences de bois, du bois des îles,au bois de cagettes ! je rappelle que la maison Periglioni offre au bout de 10 cercueils, un petit verre de sangria !... C&#8217;est ce qu&#8217;on appelle le petit "plus" Periglioni.
Oui, tout à fait madame, on envoie la musique tout de suite... (MUSIQUE TROPICALE)
oh, Houla !... C&#8217;est la boulette, là ! on a confondu avec les Martiniquais de ce matin. Je suis désolé madame, tout à fait madame, on envoie la musique tout de suite. (MUSIQUE D'ENTERREMENT).
Oooh, mais madame.... Ooooh, mais madame, il ne faut pas vous mettre dans des états pareils, vous savez, la mort, ça peut arriver à tout le monde !
Qu&#8217;est-ce qui est arrivé au petit monsieur ? ah, oui, c&#8217;est cette personne qui nous est arrivée en deux fois... Ah, oui ! comme je dis souvent madame, "un train peut en cacher un autre". C&#8217;était votre petit-fils madame ? Oui, je comprends... Vous avez quel âge madame ? 86 ans... Puis-je me permettre de vous laisser ma carte ? je vous rappelle que nous faisons une petite promotion qui s&#8217;arrête fin janvier !... Mesdames et messieurs, nous allons désormais faire lecture de l&#8217;horizon funèbre : "Cher Rachid, tu es parti trop tôt... mais le soleil de la Martinique brûlera à jamais... Oh ! La boulette.
Ah ! Non, c&#8217;était ce matin : "Cher Jean-Paul, toi aussi tu es parti trop tôt, ton licenciement ne t&#8217;a pas laissé indifférent, tu aimais les noix de cajou et les trains, et ton départ fut un déchirement, non seulement pour ta famille mais aussi surtout pour toi !...
Maintenant, mesdames et messieurs, veuillez respecter la petite minute de silence réglementaire. Chut, chut, chut... Attention ?!... Euh ? René, René, René... Oh, oh ! C&#8217;est bon, tu peux faire partir le four, thermostat 4 !... Comment ça les jambes ? tu ne les as pas mis avec le reste ? euh ? regarde dans le tiroir du bas, le tiroir du bas !...
Eeeeeeeeeeeh, TOOOP !... Excusez-moi madame, vous êtes cardiaque ? ha ?!...
Maintenant, mesdames et messieurs, nous allons passer dans, ce que nous appelons dans notre jargon, la "salle de chauffe"...
C&#8217;est à vous la petite fille, là ? elle est bien agitée ?... Il ne faut pas s&#8217;approcher de la machine, c&#8217;est chaud, sinon tu vas finir comme papa !... OOOOh madame, vous savez, les jeunes maintenant, il faut leur parler comme ça. Tient regarde (Elie met un nez de clown) : "Monsieur le clown, il va mettre ton papa dans une grande boîte magique, et quand il réapparaîtra, réapparaîtra dans une boîte plus petite ! C&#8217;est la magie !... Mesdames et messieurs, nous allons désormais passer à la "crémanation"... du ni, ni, ni, ni !... (Elie retire son nez de clown) oh pardon !... De la dépouille mortelle de Blatini Jean-Paul, qui va effectuer son dernier voyage sur ce tapis roulant dernier modèle.
Pardon monsieur ? Oui, tout à fait, c'est plus de 1500 degrés minute, c&#8217;est un système hydraulique, oui, oui ! c&#8217;est gérer par ordinateur, mais c&#8217;est pas moi qui m&#8217;en occupons ! ah oui, c&#8217;est de la bonne machine, c&#8217;est de marque allemande, ils ont fait leurs preuves !... Euh, René, c&#8217;est bon, tu peux faire partir. Fais coucou à papa !...
Mais, j&#8217;comprends pas, y a des "à-Coups" là ! attends, reviens à la position de départ. T&#8217;es en première ou en seconde là ? J&#8217;comprends rien, mais je comprends pas, le Martiniquais, il était parti comme une fusée ce matin. Bien mesdames et messieurs, vous allez pouvoir passer un dernier moment avec Blatini Jean-Paul, comme quoi, on croit que c&#8217;est fini et puis, eh, eh...
Bon allez, passe-moi une clef de douze, toi ! ah, je te jures, ils vont m&#8217;entendrent chez "Otis", hein ! allez vas-y démarre ! Oui, à fond, à fond... Toute façon, il ne peut rien lui arriver de pire ! allez, ouais, ouais, ouais, ouais, ouais, ouuuaaaaais. (une sonnette de micro-onde retentie !)... Voilà, c&#8217;est cuit !


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2005)

[publicité]

Boulez Nounours (c'est moi Nounours)

[/publicité]


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2005)




----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2005)

Faudrait savoir : nounours ou troll ? :rateau:


----------



## Amaël (9 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> [publicité]
> 
> Boulez Nounours (c'est moi Nounours)
> 
> [/publicité]



Je t'ai boulé, à ton tour ...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



T'as essayé sur un représentant de l'Empire aussi ?  :casse:


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai boulé, à ton tour ...



Menteur, tu m'as pas boulé en plus 

SM t'es un enfoiré  :love:


----------



## Amaël (9 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Menteur, tu m'as pas boulé en plus



Si je t'ai boulé hier ... regarde-bien


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> SM t'es un enfoiré  :love:


C'est pas nouvea quand même  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

salut les floodeurs


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Juillet 2005)

A tes souhaits, Bassou le nounours


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2005)

copieur


----------



## Spyro (9 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> copieur


Boule le


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour, amis floodfloods, dormez vous?


----------



## Amaël (9 Juillet 2005)

Moi jsuis là, prêt à flooder ...
Dans 15 min je vais au musée d'orsay


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

Floodons alors


----------



## Amaël (9 Juillet 2005)

Ok si tu veux ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Ok si tu veux ...


floooooood  :love:


----------



## Amaël (9 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> floooooood  :love:



je t'ai boulé pour varier les plaisirs 

un coup je floode, un coup de boule


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

boulons, alors


----------



## Amaël (9 Juillet 2005)

Je dois y aller ... a +

merci pour le boulage


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2005)

Hello


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Hello


Ola!


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

DiSCOTHÈQUE a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


Et bah moi j'ai rempli mon contrat


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Je dois y aller ... a +
> 
> merci pour le boulage


À ++


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

Bon 'vais faire un tit tour dans le forums téchnique


----------



## Amaël (9 Juillet 2005)

Cette fois j'y vais ... allez je flooderai plus tard



à bientôt amis floodeurs


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juillet 2005)

*Mazette*
c'est que ça s'agite dans le bac à sable...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2005)

t'inquiète j'y ai mis des seringues usagées


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète j'y ai mis des seringues usagées


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> [publicité]
> 
> Boulez Nounours (c'est moi Nounours)
> 
> [/publicité]




Message vBulletin   	 	 		 	 				 			 			 			 			Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à [MGZ] Bassman


----------



## Franswa (9 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mazette*
> c'est que ça s'agite dans le bac à sable...


 Apparement, ça joue aux boules :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

j'ai boulé vert! j'ai boulé vert!! ceux que je pouvais .. pour le moment ... donc diablo et nounours ..    


BONJOUR GLOBAL !! MERCI POUR TA VENUE  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

j'adore la pétanque verte .. au point d'oublier... :   BONJOUR LES AMIS!!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'adore la pétanque verte .. au point d'oublier... :   BONJOUR LES AMIS!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

'tain!!! j'ai tps qui marche pas!!!!


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

Salut les floodeurs , il se passe quoi ici ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> 'tain!!! j'ai tps qui marche pas!!!!


Enfin une bonne chose


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut les floodeurs , il se passe quoi ici ?


y'a TPS de Joël qui marche plus


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> y'a TPS de Joël qui marche plus





Pourtant on est pas le premier samedi du mois


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mazette*
> c'est que ça s'agite dans le bac à sable...


Dîtes bonjour au môssieur de l'hospice


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant on est pas le premier samedi du mois


heu!! toi tu es trop habitué à canal!! 

m'enfin c'est l'orage parait il..


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> heu!! toi tu es trop habitué à canal!!
> 
> m'enfin c'est l'orage parait il..





C celui qui dit qui est


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Dîtes bonjour au môssieur de l'hospice



*Pour un diablotin*
tes coups de fourche manquent un peu de piquant...


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> heu!! toi tu es trop habitué à canal!!
> 
> m'enfin c'est l'orage parait il..



Faut se déshabituer à canal dans les parages (ouais ! révolte ! )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2005)

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'ai boulé vert! j'ai boulé vert!! ceux que je pouvais .. pour le moment ... donc diablo et nounours ..
> 
> 
> BONJOUR GLOBAL !! MERCI POUR TA VENUE  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




Ah oui, tu viens de découvrir la puissance de frappe du Global : çà fracasse sévère :casse:


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, tu viens de découvrir la puissance de frappe du Global : çà fracasse sévère :casse:


Pas casser les verres ! Global , t'as fracassé tes verres, toi ?


----------



## maiwen (9 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir 

bon , pas le courage de lire toutes les nouvelles pages écrites en mon absence


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> bon , pas le courage de lire toutes les nouvelles pages écrites en mon absence


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

Hi everybody !


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Hi everybody !




 coucou iNano, virpeen est dans le coin ?


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> coucou iNano, virpeen est dans le coin ?


Elle traîne dans le coin... Je lui dis que tu la cherche... Il y a un côté pratique dans ces forums !


----------



## maiwen (9 Juillet 2005)

coucou nano   ( coucouc virpeen aussi  )


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Elle traîne dans le coin... Je lui dis que tu la cherche... Il y a un côté pratique dans ces forums !



si son ichat tourne j'arrive


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou nano   ( coucouc virpeen aussi  )


Hello Maiwen !  La vie est belle ?


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si son ichat tourne j'arrive


Elle est connectée... 'tention, hein, je vous ai à l'oeil !


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Elle est connectée... 'tention, hein, je vous ai à l'oeil !




nous sommes surveiller :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> nous sommes surveiller :rateau:





Nous avons les moyens de vous faire parler


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons les moyens de vous faire parler



et  j'ai celui de te faire taire


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

Bonsôôir...


----------



## Amaël (9 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsôôir...




Salut...


...tations !!!


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et  j'ai celui de te faire taire





Oui , monsieur ..


----------



## Amaël (9 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui , monsieur ..



C'est beau le respect mutuel ...


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsôôir...


 diablo !


----------



## B00 (9 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir à tous le monde...


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau le respect mutuel ...





Qui aime bien chatie bien


----------



## Amaël (9 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Qui aime bien chatie bien



En l'occurence tu l'adores


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurence tu l'adores





Que ferais je sans macinside  :sleep:


----------



## Amaël (9 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Que ferais je sans macinside  :sleep:



Flooderais-tu dans tout les sujets ???


----------



## maiwen (9 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Flooderais-tu dans tout les sujets ???


nano et virpeen le font dans le tradada des petits petons en tout cas


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> nano et virpeen le font dans le tradada des petits petons en tout cas


Ouais, mais il n'y a que moi qui ose pour de vrai...


----------



## maiwen (9 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais il n'y a que moi qui ose pour de vrai...


fais lui du chantage  ( mais pas sur les forums  )


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fais lui du chantage  ( mais pas sur les forums  )


Je m'y emploie...    :love:


----------



## Virpeen (9 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je m'y emploie...    :love:


 :affraid: Au secours ! :affraid:


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)




----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>


 aussi !


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>




Ola muchacho


----------



## maiwen (9 Juillet 2005)

didonc c'est fort peu peuplé ce soir


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> didonc c'est fort peu peuplé ce soir


tout le monde était devant fort boyau...


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> didonc c'est fort peu peuplé ce soir


Tu nous sous-estimes


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde était devant fort boyau...


ça existe encore?


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> ça existe encore?


Plus que jamais !  c'est devenu un concept international...  :rateau: Ca fout le jetons !


----------



## maiwen (9 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous sous-estimes


montre moi ce que tu sais faire ptit nange   :love:


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> ça existe encore?



encore une fille sur macgé :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> montre moi ce que tu sais faire ptit nange   :love:


J'suis sur que j'arriverai a contrer le 1 message/minute


----------



## maiwen (9 Juillet 2005)

non mackie mon nange n'est pas une fille


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore une fille sur macgé :love:



222Diabloe222


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Plus que jamais !  c'est devenu un concept international...  :rateau: Ca fout le jetons !


Heureusement que j'ai pas la télé alors


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

gregg pourquoi te caches tu?


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que j'ai pas la télé alors


Surtout quand Virenque est invité...


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Surtout quand Virenque est invité...





			
				222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que j'ai pas la télé alors


(histoire de pas trop en écrire)


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non mackie mon nange n'est pas une fille



ta finit de me faire tourner en bourrique ?


----------



## Gregg (9 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> gregg pourquoi te caches tu?




Je regardais LOST mais en VF    puis là je vais lire un peu , je repasserai


----------



## maiwen (9 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta finit de me faire tourner en bourrique ?


moi ? te faire tourner en bourrique ?    :rateau: comment ? j'oserai pas ...


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> (histoire de pas trop en écrire)


Tu as raison d'économiser ton énergie... alors, qu'as tu fait de ta soirée jusqu'à présent ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison d'économiser ton énergie... alors, qu'as tu fait de ta soirée jusqu'à présent ?


j'en ai regardé un Hitchcock avec ma moman et mon frèrot en gros rien


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi ? te faire tourner en bourrique ?    :rateau: comment ? j'oserai pas ...



j'ai pas tout compris :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (9 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas tout compris :rateau:


tu veux dire que tu as rien compris ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

Allez à 600 j'me casse


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas tout compris :rateau:


Désolé, ce pseudo est déja pris, veuillez en choisir un autre.


----------



## maiwen (9 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai regardé un Hitchcock avec ma moman et mon frèrot en gros rien


quel Hitchcock ?  

( nano mwahahaha   )


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, ce pseudo est déja pris, veuillez en choisir un autre.


 :love:


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Allez à 600 j'me casse


Tu t'ennuies avec nous ?


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, ce pseudo est déja pris, veuillez en choisir un autre.




j'ai vraiment rien compris :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quel Hitchcock ?
> 
> ( nano mwahahaha   )


Une femme disparait...bon je préfère les classiques comme la mort aux trousses psychose fenêtre sur cours...etc mais ça va pas trop mal


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'ennuies avec nous ?


Non mais mes parents entendent le _tapage_ du clavier et c'est un vieu clavier de G3 qui fait pas mal de bruit 

Édit: je vais prendre  une douche je reviens vers 0h00 pour le 600


----------



## Virpeen (9 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, ce pseudo est déja pris, veuillez en choisir un autre.


Une petite pensée pour JPTK, alors...  
Et hop !


----------



## maiwen (9 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Non mais mes parents entendent le _tapage_ du clavier et c'est un vieu clavier de G3 qui fait pas mal de bruit
> 
> Édit: je vais prendre  une douche je reviens vers 0h00 pour le 600


si jeune et déjà corrompu    :hein:


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

maiwen


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

ah ce diablo .. quel galopin..


----------



## maiwen (9 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> maiwen


joel


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ah ce diablo .. quel galopin..


incorrigible... mais tellement adorable...


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

tiens je floode ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> incorrigible... mais tellement adorable...


tiens inano a un faible ..


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Juillet 2005)

600, 0h00, ouverture du bar du soir, bonsoir  

Je vous souhaite une bonne nuit pleine de rêves magnifiques...


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tiens inano a un faible ..


Tu vas m'attirer des ennuis...


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> 600, 0h00, ouverture du bar du soir, bonsoir


Un grand sage ce petit diable...


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Un grand sage ce petit diable...


oui mais l'ouverture de la nuit a ses clés dans mon âme ..


----------



## Virpeen (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas m'attirer des ennuis...


Pour sûr !  
Je rôde toujours, attention...


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> 600, 0h00, ouverture du bar du soir, bonsoir
> 
> Je vous souhaite une bonne nuit pleine de rêves magnifiques...


Bonne nuit diablo


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> 600, 0h00, ouverture du bar du soir, bonsoir
> 
> Je vous souhaite une bonne nuit pleine de rêves magnifiques...


tu inventes un bar du soir dans l'univers du flood ...  







la bar de la nuit est celui des users de la nuit .. mais on y floode pas  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu inventes un bar du soir dans l'univers du flood ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ben on y fait quoi alors ?    :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Buena noche el diablo


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pour sûr !
> Je rôde toujours, attention...









 un peu de douceur dans tout cela ...

sinon ... penses tu à ma biblio ...? :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (10 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> un peu de douceur dans tout cela ...
> 
> sinon ... penses tu à ma biblio ...? :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


Oui, je pense à la biblio : je fais un tri !  
Elle te sera servie toute chaude demain (enfin, tout à l'heure...)  

Et puis je suis douce   ...
... Non mais alors !  

Enfin, j'espère qu'iNano ne va pas dire le contraire


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

vous parler de quoi ..." biblio" ?   


ps : virpeen ... tu n'as pas l'air spécialement ... rugueuse ... :rose:


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, j'espère qu'iNano ne va pas dire le contraire


Oh ça non...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous parler de quoi ..." biblio" ?
> 
> 
> ps : virpeen ... tu n'as pas l'air spécialement ... rugueuse ... :rose:



On parle...   ... boulot... :rose: 2 mois sans parler boulot, on ne peut pas tenir   

Question "rugosité"...  ... je n'espère pas non plus ! :rose: 
Bon, d'accord, là... je pèle des épaules (satanée peau de  blonde  ), donc côté rugosité, je peux mieux faire


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Yo, je me suis fait dragué comme une petite gonzelle ce soir :love:


----------



## Virpeen (10 Juillet 2005)

Hummm... je pense que Maiwen doit ête bien occupée ailleurs pour ne pas me répondre...  
Mais où peut-elle bien être ?


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Yo, je me suis fait dragué comme une petite gonzelle ce soir :love:


et qui t'a dragué ?


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Hummm... je pense que Maiwen doit ête bien occupée ailleurs pour ne pas me répondre...
> Mais où peut-elle bien être ?


ici  ... mais j'avais pas vu de question, alors je pensais pas que je devais répondre  :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (10 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Yo, je me suis fait dragué comme une petite gonzelle ce soir :love:


Comme dirait quelqu'un : ça a le mérite de "regonfler le narcisse"  (et ce n'est pas une preuve de mon esprit mal placé  )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> et qui t'a dragué ?


Quelques gonzesses et un mec


----------



## Virpeen (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ici  ... mais j'avais pas vu de question, alors je pensais pas que je devais répondre  :rateau:


C'est ce qu'on appelle se faire piéger, alors  Y'avait pas de question, c'est vrai...  
J'aime bien déranger les gens très occupés   :rose:


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Yo, je me suis fait dragué comme une petite gonzelle ce soir :love:





Et tu es encore ici ?


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Quelques gonzesses et un mec


Ce fut donc une riche soirée....   tu étais où?


----------



## Virpeen (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut donc une riche soirée....   tu étais où?


Sur le forum ?


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'on appelle se faire piéger, alors  Y'avait pas de question, c'est vrai...
> J'aime bien déranger les gens très occupés   :rose:


moi occupée ... un p'tit peu ... je parle avec une gentille madame  :love:    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Restaurant avec mon père, je pars aux WC pour uriner ensuite une demoiselle me donne son numéro.
Ensuite les autres numéros sont parti par le dessous de table


----------



## Patamach (10 Juillet 2005)

BONSOIR


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi occupée ... un p'tit peu ... je parle avec une gentille madame  :love:    :rateau:


Tiens c'est marrant, moi aussi !!!


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> BONSOIR





Salut , j'adore ton avatar


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Restaurant avec mon père, je pars aux WC pour uriner ensuite une demoiselle me donne son numéro.
> Ensuite les autres numéros sont parti par le dessous de table


Quel Dom Juan...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir patamach.


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est marrant, moi aussi !!!


didonc elle a bien de la chance cette madame à qui tu parles


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est marrant, moi aussi !!!


  la même?


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> BONSOIR


 Hello !


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> la même?





jaloux ?


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> didonc elle a bien de la chance cette madame à qui tu parles


C'est moi qui ai de la chance !!!


----------



## Patamach (10 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut , j'adore ton avatar



Merci.
C'est une main tendue vers vous.


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui ai de la chance !!!


non non c'est m... elle


----------



## Virpeen (10 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> la même?


Perspicace tu es peut-être ?  
Laissons les madames gentilles entre elles... (même si je suis un peu jalouse :rose: )...
Moi, j'ai parlé avec un môssieur très gentil ce soir, et hier soir aussi, na ! :rateau:


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> (même si je suis un peu jalouse :rose: )...


Tourne ta tête vers la droite...  :rose:  :love:  :rose:  :love:


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tourne ta tête vers la droite...  :rose:  :love:  :rose:  :love:


Oooooooooooh c'est trop mimi ça  

bisouss à vous deux, passez une bonne nuit  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tourne ta tête vers la droite...  :rose:  :love:  :rose:  :love:




*Penche toi*
un peu tu vas voir...


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit tout le monde






Bonne nuit a vous deux


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bisouss à vous deux, passez une bonne nuit  :love:


Biz à toi ! Bonne nuit.


----------



## Virpeen (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bisouss à vous deux, passez une bonne nuit  :love:


:love:  :love: 

Bonne nuit et doux rêves à tous


----------



## Xman (10 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Penche toi*
> un peu tu vas voir...



Quoi ??? 
   :hein:  :affraid:   ,....   (combo)


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

(Ces couples c'est un peu le bazard quand ils vont se coucher...   )


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

manquerait plus qu'il y ait des enfants qui s'y mettent


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit aux partants


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> manquerait plus qu'il y ait des enfants qui s'y mettent





Bien alors commences pas


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Juillet 2005)

Alors, les enfants, pas encore couchés ?


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Alors, les enfants, pas encore couchés ?





Tiens , tu es redescendu du 7ème ciel ?    :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tiens , tu es redescendu du 7ème ciel ?    :love:


  Et pourquoi en descendrai-je ? 


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Xman (10 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Alors, les enfants, pas encore couchés ?



C'est qui lui ?.... attention papa et maman vont rentrer de leur dîner...
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :hein:


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi en descendrai-je ?
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:





Il y a le wifi la bas ?    . Moi , j'y resterai sans poster si j'y étais  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Perspicace tu es peut-être ?
> Laissons les madames gentilles entre elles... (même si je suis un peu jalouse :rose: )...
> Moi, j'ai parlé avec un môssieur très gentil ce soir, et hier soir aussi, na ! :rateau:


qui ça qui ça?


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui lui ?.... attention papa et maman vont rentrer de leur dîner...
> :rateau:  :rateau:  :hein:


 :rose: Mince alors, j'avais po vu l'heure... :rose: 


C'est qui *elle* ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Alors, les enfants, pas encore couchés ?



 Bonsoir, La SAGEsse. 
 Tu viens vérifier que ton pur fils ne fasse pas trop de bêtises?...  :rateau:


----------



## Xman (10 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui *elle* ?



Sôrry chérie... 
 :rose: 

la sagesse n'est pas uniquement masculine ???


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui lui ?.... attention papa et maman vont rentrer de leur dîner...
> :rateau:  :rateau:  :hein:



 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Xman. 

 Ravi de te revoir au bar de la nuit, X_Man. :love: 
Tes posts de cette nuit au bar de la nuit m'ont beaucoup fait rire.     Merci. 
 Dommage que je ne puisse pas encore te rebouler vert...


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!... 
 Ceux que je connais, et aussi tous les autres!...


----------



## Xman (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Xman.
> 
> Ravi de te revoir au bar de la nuit, X_Man. :love:
> Tes posts de cette nuit au bar de la nuit m'ont beaucoup fait rire.     Merci.
> Dommage que je ne puisse pas encore te rebouler vert...



J'peux pas non plus.....
     et ça fait un moment que j'essaye.....mais s'il n'était pas inaccessible...il ne serait qu'une envie...


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, La SAGEsse.
> Tu viens vérifier que ton pur fils ne fasse pas trop de bêtises?...  :rateau:


  Bonsoir,
Humm, je vois que tu aime apprivoiser les felins...  

 :love:


----------



## Xman (10 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Humm, je vois que tu aime apprivoiser les felins...
> 
> :love:



OUFFFF !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

lueoraB ne qcraM 
 Tu as changé de localisation?...
 Ou est-ce le nom de ton île mystérieuse où les canards baba cool cohabitent avec les dodos?...


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Sôrry chérie...
> :rose:
> 
> la sagesse n'est pas uniquement masculine ???


 *Peufff*
Est-ce sage de dire ça ?

 :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Humm, je vois que tu aime apprivoiser les felins...
> 
> :love:




 Oui, en effet... 
 Je te le confirme!...  :love:


----------



## Xman (10 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Peufff*
> Est-ce sage de dire ça ?
> 
> :love:



sensé


----------



## valoriel (10 Juillet 2005)

Ca fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas posté ici! 


*M'enfin ça fait plasir de revenir boire une p'tite mousse avec vous  *​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Peufff*
> Est-ce sage de dire ça ?
> 
> :love:



 Si La SAGEsse est bel et bien parmi nous, la Sagesse, l'autre, n'est que rarement présente sur le thread consacré au flood...  Et elle n'inspire d'ailleurs vraiment pas mieux les hommes que les femmes, et réciproquement...! :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (10 Juillet 2005)

> *M'enfin ça fait plasir de revenir boire une p'tite mousse avec vous  *​


*Bien fraîche s'il vous plaît *​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> *Bien fraîche s'il vous plaît *​



 Oui, pour moi aussi!...


----------



## Xman (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> lueoraB ne qcraM
> Tu as changé de localisation?...
> Ou est-ce le nom de ton île mystérieuse où les canards baba cool cohabitent avec les dodos?...



à lueoraB ne qcraM c'est l'heure ou les Dodos nous pêchô

Bonnes nuit all ze alles 
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :sleep:


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si La SAGEsse est bel et bien parmi nous, la Sagesse, l'autre, n'est que rarement présente sur le thread consacré au flood...  Et elle n'inspire d'ailleurs vraiment pas mieux les hommes que les femmes, et réciproquement...! :rateau:


Bien dit !


----------



## valoriel (10 Juillet 2005)

Allez zou! Avant d'aller au dodo... :sleep:

Ma citation du jour:



> On disait le SIDA ne passera pas, aujourd'hui il est encore là,
> Alors agissons ensemble:
> 
> *PRECAUTIONS ET PREVENTION​*


----------



## Xman (10 Juillet 2005)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Human-Fly."


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> à lueoraB ne qcraM c'est l'heure ou les Dodos nous pêchô
> 
> Bonnes nuit all ze alles
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :sleep:



 Bonne nuit, mon canard!...  
 Et prends tout le bon temps que tu peux, sur ton île paradisiaque!...


----------



## Xman (10 Juillet 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Allez zou! Avant d'aller au dodo... :sleep:
> 
> Ma citation du jour:



Si on est là à cette heure-ci...c'est qu'on risque rien....


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Human-Fly."



Tu me fais plaisir, là!... :love:

 A bientôt, X_Man! 
Puisse ta bonne humeur nous revenir bien vite!...


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> à lueoraB ne qcraM c'est l'heure ou les Dodos nous pêchô
> (...)



 Je vois en toi un grand destin, X_Man... 
 Bientôt, membre d'élite tu deviendras!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Humm, je vois que tu aime apprivoiser les felins...
> 
> :love:






			
				Xman a dit:
			
		

> OUFFFF !!!




 Oui, je les dresse à ne pas s'en prendre aux animaux à plumes, comme les canards, ou les dodos!...


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je les dresse à ne pas s'en prendre aux animaux à plumes, comme les canards, ou les dodos!...


  *J'adore* les dodos !  

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit à tous, il faut que j'applle ces filllettes avec attention demain, le mec je laisse tomber .


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *J'adore* les dodos !
> 
> :love:



 X_Man en a trouvé un, sur son île mystérieuse, et en a fait sa *mascotte personnelle*!... 
 Mais peut-être pensais-tu plutôt à un autre genre de dodo!...


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> X_Man en a trouvé un, sur son île mystérieuse, et en a fait sa *mascotte personnelle*!...
> Mais peut-être pensais-tu plutôt à un autre genre de dodo!...


  Sa mascotte est trés jolie.  
Il est temps pour moi d'aller faire *dodo*. :sleep: 

Bonne nuitée à toi.


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Sa mascotte est trés jolie.
> Il est temps pour moi d'aller faire *dodo*. :sleep:
> 
> Bonne nuitée à toi.
> ...



 Quand tu le verras, dis-lui que tu aimes sa mascotte!...  Cela lui fera plaisir!... :love: :love:
 Bonne fin de nuit à toi aussi. 
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juillet 2005)

et je m'en vais clopin clopan dans le soleil et dans le vent ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

J'ouvre le bar des floodeurs en ce dimanche 10 juillet 2005  .


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

là j'ai une tete pas possible, mais vraiment pas possible      

hier soir des amis ont debarqués sans prevenir
je les ai accueilli avec serviette sur la tete   

n'ayant pas envie de m'enfermer 30 minutes dans la salle de bain pour
essayer un minable brosching je les ai laisse secher naturellement et ...

*bonjour la tete de mouton     *


bon, bon, opppppp tatav , file vite arranger cette tete !!!


----------



## duracel (10 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là j'ai une tete pas possible, mais vraiment pas possible
> 
> hier soir des amis ont debarqués sans prevenir
> je les ai accueilli avec serviette sur la tete
> ...



Une photo et une bière svp.


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)




----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Juillet 2005)

bijour les floodfloods avez vous bien dormi? :sleep:


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

Moi impec'


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend surtout d l'humeur de Finn



Ce sujet est suffisant à vos délires floodesques. Il remplit très largement cette fonction.
Si tu n'as pas compris çà, relis donc le 1er post de ce sujet, plutôt que de vouloir créer une polémique sur la base de vélléités personnelles.   

L'initiative d'un sujet type "train" n'est pas conseillé.


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

Tiens un floodeur


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Tiens un floodeur



*tiens*
un message inutile


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *tiens*
> un message inutile




:rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

Ah ! Ah ! Troller un fil de flood, faut le faire, tout de même !


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Virpeen (10 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> qui ça qui ça?


Avant-hier, son pseudo commençait par un J et hier, par un M (je sais, je sais, j'adoooore le changement  )  
Aurais-tu deviné pour avant-hier ?


----------



## valoriel (10 Juillet 2005)

Un p'tit coucou des solidays 

Juste en passant comme ça, entre deux artistes 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Coucou par ici , valoriel tu aurai du faire un topic rencontre at Solidays , j'aurai bien été mais seul ...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2005)

seul ? ben ça change pas


----------



## Fillolon (10 Juillet 2005)

kel soft user a la place d'itunes pour lire et config skia dns 1 ipod shuffle?
merci


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> kel soft user a la place d'itunes pour lire et config skia dns 1 ipod shuffle?
> merci



Beuh pourquoi faire ?


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet est suffisant à vos délires floodesques. Il remplit très largement cette fonction.
> Si tu n'as pas compris çà, relis donc le 1er post de ce sujet, plutôt que de vouloir créer une polémique sur la base de vélléités personnelles.
> 
> L'initiative d'un sujet type "train" n'est pas conseillé.




Oui, je confirme:
Spielberg a mis un sujet de type "train" dans son _War of the worlds_ et il passe passe passe (glaçant de longueur) et c'est assez terrifiant la puissance d'un modo à l'½uvre... ne vous y frottez pas, même si vous en avez très envie... :love:  il vous en cuira...


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> kel soft user a la place d'itunes pour lire et config skia dns 1 ipod shuffle?
> merci




c'est étrange mais je pense tout de suite à notre prochaine novlang et ça me rassure pas du tout   

J'ai pas les bases, j'ai du relire 3 fois à haute voix pour comprendre


----------



## iTof (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> kel soft user a la place d'itunes pour lire et config skia dns 1 ipod shuffle?
> merci



1- Le Bar n'est pas un lieu de post technique
2- Les règles de politesse sont les mêmes et le langage SMS y est également proscrit, sauf en cas de murge grave de certaines personnes

mais surtout... 

3- Le double post ("poser 2 fois la même question dans 2 endroits différents...")  

sinon, bienvenue 

P.S. : et il n'y a rien de perso dans mes messages


----------



## chupastar (10 Juillet 2005)

Oui, ici c'est pour flooder...


----------



## iTof (10 Juillet 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ici c'est pour flooder...


 et ça casse le rythme ?


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> et ça casse le rythme ?





Non , c mal vu d'abord


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2005)

Ouf.. même ici y'a quelques règles encore...

alors je reste un peu...

Distrib' au passage:
iTof, très bela vatar...
chupastar: très belle signature


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ouf.. même ici y'a quelques règles encore...
> 
> alors je reste un peu...
> 
> ...





Roooh et moi alors ?


----------



## daffyb (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> dsl mé on é pu au 20 eme siecle fo savoir évolué avc son temps!


Et les moteurs de recherche ne parlent pas le langage SMS je te signale


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> dsl mé on é pu au 20 eme siecle fo savoir évolué avc son temps!



Mon Dieu !!!    :mouais:   
faudrait quand même éteindre l'enseigne du bar de temps en temps... ça les attire à 10 km à la ronde apparemment...  :sleep:


----------



## yoffy (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> dsl mé on é pu au 20 eme siecle fo savoir évolué avc son temps!


Quel blaireau !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Juillet 2005)

en pensant langage SMS, j'ai un cousin (petit) , apprenti racaille de 14 ans , bref, et il m'a montrer ses mails ..bref .. c'est vraiment une langue a part .. RIEN compris .. meme a haute voix, meme en épellant .. NENI ..


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> oké no problemo!
> javé po vu ke sété pas fé pr asse le bar!




Il persiste et signe  




gregg, serais-tu d'un naturel jaloux ? 
Si oui:
_Ta signature est pas mal non, juste moins démonstrative _


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> en pensant langage SMS, j'ai un cousin (petit) , apprenti racaille de 14 ans , bref, et il m'a montrer ses mails ..bref .. c'est vraiment une langue a part .. RIEN compris .. meme a haute voix, meme en épellant .. NENI ..



Ouais, ben au moins, quand la police viendra perquisitionner chez lui (elle le fait souvent chez les cailleras - surtout les apprentis), elle n'y comprendra rien non plus !
Le SMS, c'est le louchebem du XXIe siécle


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Il persiste et signe
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Moi , jaloux ? Jamais   . Merci pour la signature


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Le SMS, c'est le louchebem du XXIe siécle



t'as raison, une véritable boucherie orthographique...


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> kand j'vois ki en a ki t'insult , d'ot qui font dé chichis pr si peu alors jme di ki en a kon vrément pas grd chose a faire é pensé dns la vie!
> é bravo la tolérance!
> :hosto:



Mais non, en privé, c'est permis, mais en public, si ... euh... les damquis n'entravent nibe à ta jactance, c'est peau de zeb pour tézigues


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> dsl mé on é pu au 20 eme siecle fo savoir évolué avc son temps!



C'est ça fais moi le coup du vieux con, j'adore !  De mon temps, c'est sur que j'aurai brulé Gutemberg...


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

Non, moi d'adore plus que toi d'abord !


----------



## cathy31 (10 Juillet 2005)

xxx

Hé oui c'est moi ki me suis incrusté ds votre conversation ichat tt a l'heure et la je m'incruste encore...   

Donc, voila, c'est juste pour dire que c'est moiiiiiiiiiiiiiii lol

Heu sinon... de koi vous parlez ? 

A tte,

C@t


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

On fait un concours de vieux con, je suis pas trop mal placé, mais y'a des outsiders


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

Sont cons mais lucides, ces jeunes


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2005)

cathy31 a dit:
			
		

> xxx
> 
> Heu sinon... de koi vous parlez ?



de rien mais méfie toi de gregg :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

Quoi ? Il parle.. de... QUELQUE CHOSE ? 

Edit : bravo mackie, un bel effort !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> de rien mais méfie toi de gregg :rateau:



*Méfie-toi*
du père Mackie aussi


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> kand j'vois ki en a ki t'insult , d'ot qui font dé chichis pr si peu alors jme di ki en a kon vrément pas grd chose a faire é pensé dns la vie!
> é bravo la tolérance!
> :hosto:




Merci pour le chichi... c'était juste une remarque. après mes conseils avisés, tu en fais ce que tu veux mon grand, que tu sois majeur ou pas, tu verras que dans un certain nombre de cas, on est pas tendre avec les personnes parlant/écrivant sms. Ca te catalogue de suite.

T'es si pressé que ça ?


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Méfie-toi*
> du père Mackie aussi




En gros, méfie-toi de tout le monde, tu perdra moins de temps qu'à trier


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> kand j'vois ki en a ki t'insult , d'ot qui font dé chichis pr si peu alors jme di ki en a kon vrément pas grd chose a faire é pensé dns la vie!
> é bravo la tolérance!
> :hosto:




*Je crois que là*
Toys a trouvé son mentor


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> slt
> fé gaffe a té fotes de fr, y sont un peu oufs ici!




tu ne fais pas de fautes de français, tu parles une autre langue, c'est différent


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je crois que là*
> Toys a trouvé son mentor



C tro koul de pensé à pl1 2 truc en m^m tan !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> dsl mé on é pu au 20 eme siecle fo savoir évolué avc son temps!




*Mon pauvre garçon*
la langue française est pourtant si belle qu'il faudrait plutôt viser à améliorer son langage plutôt que de se livrer à un massacre en règle.

Maintenant, quant à évoluer avec son temps, ta façon d'écrire me fait plus penser à une régression qu'à un progrès...


 :rateau:


----------



## Fillolon (10 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tu ne fais pas de fautes de français, tu parles une autre langue, c'est différent



cé bon! on a compris! tu vas pas nous ponde une these non pu!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> cé bon! on a compris! tu vas pas nous ponde une these non pu!



"c'est marrant ce besoin qu'ont les marins de faire des phrases"...    :rateau:


----------



## cathy31 (10 Juillet 2005)

pr les fote d'ortho ça va g l'habitude, en ce ki concerne de me méfier je prefére juger par moi meme ...


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> cé bon! on a compris! tu vas pas nous ponde une these non pu!



Ben non, ça a déjà été fait par un finaud qu'avait du blair, je parie (10/1) qu'il y a une thèse (ou plusieurs) basée sur la corrélation des réseaux de communication à bande passante réduite et le métamorphisme lexical de la langue écrite sur ces supports, voire au-delà


----------



## lumai (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> slt
> fé gaffe a té fotes de fr, y sont un peu oufs ici!



Fillolon, la pratique de ce forum est de communiquer en français, ceci incluant d'écrire les mots dans leur intégralité et avec le moins de fautes possibles...

Si tu souhaites être lu et compris, voire que certaines personnes puissent t'aider pour des problèmes techniques, je te conseille fortement de faire de même...


----------



## cathy31 (10 Juillet 2005)

guy arrete de faire de grande phrases pour en faite rien dire au bout du compte lol


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> toi técris avc 1 plume de pan 1 phrase ki dure une heure kand moi j'dis la méme chose en 10 scondes.je ve ke ta raison: on é pad du mm monde com di bertrand cantat



Bertrankanta, tu veux dire ?


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

cathy31 a dit:
			
		

> guy arrete de faire de grande phrases pour en faite rien dire au bout du compte lol



Mais si, ç'est rempli de signifiant - et sans faux-col, ma parole ! (poésiiiie )


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

Triple post ?


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

Mince, soyez cools, venez faire montrer à la face du monde libre (et aux autres aussi, pour peu qu'ils aient un FAI) que le vieux con, ici, c'est moi !
"ovations multiples d'un public conquis"


----------



## cathy31 (10 Juillet 2005)

vas y je t'en prie t'es si bien lancé


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

Oui, mais bon, faut me driver aussi, je suis un vieux con, rappellez-vous en


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> toi técris avc 1 plume de pan 1 phrase ki dure une heure kand moi j'dis la méme chose en 10 scondes.je ve ke ta raison: on é pad du mm monde com di bertrand cantat



Tiens, çà faisait longtemps que je voulais le placer :







   :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

Arrh ! un défi ? Un autre prétendant au titre ?


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

Hélas je viens de m'apercevoir que j'ai des particules de silice sous les gonades ainsi que dans le prolongement inférieur du rachis (je reviens de la plage).
Une pause-douche et je suis à vous (ou pas - suspense  )


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

Piou Piou 

alors on parle grammaire et orthographe ? :love:


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

Vi, et en plus, je suis tout propre


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Vi, et en plus, je suis tout propre


oui j'ai ... lu ça


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir les gens !


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai ... lu ça



Ah  mais bon, il faut ce qu'il faut 
Là, je retoune au turbin, préparer un plat mexicain pour les deux filles que j'ai ramené à la maison (ouais, du calme, c'est ma fille et sa mère). 
Enchilladas ! 
Poulet en petits bouts, maïs, épices spéciales et sauce (j'hésite entre sauce crême et sauce tomate - je vais faire les deux pour les départager une bonne fois pour toutes) ; le tout roulé dans des galettes de blé et plein de fromton rapé dessus - pis au four - zou ! (voyez le topo).
À plus les ami(e)s ! (attention, toi, dans le fond, tu baves )


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah  mais bon, il faut ce qu'il faut
> Là, je retoune au turbin, préparer un plat mexicain pour les deux filles que j'ai ramené à la maison (ouais, du calme, c'est ma fille et sa mère).
> Enchilladas !
> Poulet en petits bouts, maïs, épices spéciales et sauce (j'hésite entre sauce crême et sauce tomate - je vais faire les deux pour les départager une bonne fois pour toutes) ; le tout roulé dans des galettes de blé et plein de fromton rapé dessus - pis au four - zou ! (voyez le topo).
> À plus les ami(e)s ! (attention, toi, dans le fond, tu baves )


miam :slurp:  

Coucou nano


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2005)

coucou maiwen :love: nano :love: et toutes les filles


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> (attention, toi, dans le fond, tu baves )




mmm, ça me donne faim
allez je vais faire des pâtes au beurre   

c'est donc ici qu'on dit tout ce qui nous passe par la tête ...


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est donc ici qu'on dit tout ce qui nous passe par la tête ...




et si c'est bien tu peu même en faire un sujet


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Juillet 2005)

*Ahhhhhh !*

De retour de la riviére, qu'il est bon de vivre au pays des vacances...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

Pouah j'aime pas les poireaux, ça pue pouah !


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Pouah j'aime pas les poireaux, ça pue pouah !


  Et c'est ce que tu mange ce soir ?  

 :love:


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> miam :slurp:
> 
> Coucou nano


Hello Maiwen, comment vas tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et si c'est bien tu peu même en faire un sujet



ça s'appelle de l'impro ....
mais l'impro on en parle pas on en joue


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> coucou maiwen :love: nano :love: et toutes les filles


Bonjour Mackie ! La vie est belle ?


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est ce que tu mange ce soir ?
> 
> :love:


c'est ce qu'il y a à manger ... entre autre ... mais moi j'en mangerai pas ... ( pouah ! ) 

nano, je vais bien et toi ?


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce qu'il y a à manger ... entre autre ... mais moi j'en mangerai pas ... ( pouah ! )
> 
> nano, je vais bien et toi ?


Ouais ça roule... la journée fut bonne...


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Mackie ! La vie est belle ?



oui, mais elle pourrai l'être encore plus :rateau: j'ai un mal de crane moi  :casse:


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais elle pourrai l'être encore plus :rateau: j'ai un mal de crane moi  :casse:


C'est ça de faire des folies...


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça de faire des folies...




si seulement c'était le cas :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça de faire des folies...



dur dur la vie de modérateur


----------



## Amok (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> toi técris avc 1 plume de pan 1 phrase ki dure une heure kand moi j'dis la méme chose en 10 scondes.



Dire une connerie en 10 secondes est à la portée de beaucoup de gens, inutile de se vanter.

 Comme ces forums, techniquement, n'acceptent pas des messages d'un même posteur a ce rythme, tu as vingt secondes entre chaque post pour observer ce qu'il y a comme différence entre un clavier de téléphone et celui d'un ordinateur.

Quand on a ton nombre de messages au compteur, on n'impose pas ses règles : on respecte celles qui étaient en place lors de l'inscription. Et ce n'est pas une question de maîtrise parfaite de la langue française : Sur macg, simplement, on a toujours fait un effort pour que les autres puissent comprendre un message sans être obligé de le lire à haute voix.


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> dur dur la vie de modérateur




si tu savais :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Salut les filles du forum ca va bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut les filles du forum ca va bien ?



salut garçon ça va, 
je comprends vite mais faut m'expliquer longtemps ...


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> salut garçon ça va,
> je comprends vite mais faut m'expliquer longtemps ...





Pas mal cet avatar


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

je vois que on s'embete pas par ici !!!!!     

je  viens de rentrer d'un agreable aprem en famille 
a quelques kilometres de la ville , en pleine campagne , un jardin , une terrasse
de rires, des enfants, des vieilles fotos , la cafetiere ne chome pas :love:

on rentre juste a temp , un gros orage vient d'eclater


et vous quoi de beau a part essayer de comprendre les povres chers d'jeunes 
avec leur etrange language  ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal cet avatar



c'est une photo prise à TREFFORT (!!!!!!)
lors d'un week end dans un élevage d'autruches (les autrcuhes du revermond)
j'ai faillit y laisser mon apparei photo et le micro de la caméra ....


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois que on s'embete pas par ici !!!!!
> 
> je  viens de rentrer d'un agreable aprem en famille
> a quelques kilometres de la ville , en pleine campagne , un jardin , une terrasse
> ...


Repas entre amis, très très sympa, puis ballade avec d'autres amis... Le résumé d'une très bonne journée...


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juillet 2005)

:sleep: 

24 heures.....pfff....trop dur....
courage a nos amis Kart-man pour leur 24 de Spa....
deja en Tir a l'arc c'est crevant...

enfin, on a gagné et tranquille...
c'est une bonne chose....
bon, on avait un Ex-N°1 mondial, ça aide...mais bon...

voila.....bonne nuit....et a bientot...



 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 
 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 
 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est une photo prise à TREFFORT (!!!!!!)
> lors d'un week end dans un élevage d'autruches (les autrcuhes du revermond)
> j'ai faillit y laisser mon apparei photo et le micro de la caméra ....


C'est vrai qu'elle a pas l'air commode... tu as des spécialités en photo ? J'ai cru voir que tu aimais bien le N & B...


----------



## Virpeen (10 Juillet 2005)

Coucou du Jura !  
J'arriiiiiive !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 24 heures.....pfff....trop dur....
> courage a nos amis Kart-man pour leur 24 de Spa....
> deja en Tir a l'arc c'est crevant...
> ...




bravoooo   

bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  : et.....
les fotos c'est bientot ?   

    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et vous quoi de beau a part essayer de comprendre les povres chers d'jeunes
> avec leur etrange language  ?



ait finit un site internet de photos d'un mariage d'un pote
mais le transfert jusqu'à mon hébergeur (heureusement un ami) s'est arrêté à 99, 9998 % 
 

que de temps perdu ... parce que c'est long à transférer et pendant ce temps je rame sur internet
d'ailleurs c'est peut être pour ça ...   :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (10 Juillet 2005)

alors ça flood ?


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou du Jura !
> J'arriiiiiive !


Bonsoir vous... on se connaît, non ?   :love:


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> alors ça flood ?


Plus que jamais ! comment ça va chez les surfeurs ?


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2005)

bon, ça fait boum boum dans ma tête :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'elle a pas l'air commode... tu as des spécialités en photo ? J'ai cru voir que tu aimais bien le N & B...




pas trop de spécialité ou alors tirés les photos de vacances des gens .... (c'est mon boulot  :mouais: )

je photographie tout ce qui me passe par la tête et le N & B, c'est parce qu'à l'école on fait que ça en première année ... et oui je fais un CAP Photographe en alternance (à 25 ans)
l'autoportrait est un des sujets qu'on avait à faire : 72 poses sur ta pomme et ben tu tournes vite en rond ....


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

http://atlas.walagata.com/w/parkwaylights/nanaca-crash_v104.swf

Allez, record à battre : 2100 mètres...
Au boulot les jeunes !


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, ça fait boum boum dans ma tête :rateau:


Je crois qu'une aspirine s'impose Mackie...  :rateau:


----------



## Universe player (10 Juillet 2005)

les floodeurs 
Le week end s'est bien passé ?


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> je photographie tout ce qui me passe par la tête et le N & B, c'est parce qu'à l'école on fait que ça en première année ... et oui je fais un CAP Photographe en alternance (à 25 ans)
> l'autoportrait est un des sujets qu'on avait à faire : 72 poses sur ta pomme et ben tu tournes vite en rond ....


Moi j'entre en 2e année de DUT à 24, alors...
Tu dois te connaître par coeur maintenant ! ça va, tu te supportes encore ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> http://atlas.walagata.com/w/parkwaylights/nanaca-crash_v104.swf
> 
> Allez, record à battre : 2100 mètres...
> Au boulot les jeunes !




274,12 mètres .. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'entre en 2e année de DUT à 24, alors...
> Tu dois te connaître par coeur maintenant ! ça va, tu te supportes encore ?



en fait j'ai eut une sale note (11 sachant qu'il est très dur d'avoir en dessous de Zéro) 
 :rateau: , j'ai montré la plus belle   mais qui est complètement foiré techniquement heureusement y'a photoshop

sinon pour répondre à t'a question : ça dépend des jours


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> http://atlas.walagata.com/w/parkwaylights/nanaca-crash_v104.swf
> 
> Allez, record à battre : 2100 mètres...
> Au boulot les jeunes !




540 m :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

en dessous de 10 pas de zéro  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

on joue à celui qui va le moins loin dans le jeu de nano ?  ... je suis sûre que je vous bats tous :rose:


----------



## Franswa (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Plus que jamais ! comment ça va chez les surfeurs ?


 pecap  :love:


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on joue à celui qui va le moins loin dans le jeu de nano ?  ... je suis sûre que je vous bats tous :rose:


J'ai déjà fait Zéro...


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Moi , aujourd'hui j'ai vu un film qui donne envie de tomber amoureux " Garden State " . De cet univers tendre, névrosé, ironique et drôle, jaillissent de purs moments de magie comme seul le cinéma sait en créer.Ainsi avec des acteurs merveilleux comme le réalisateur ( Zach Braff) puis la délicieuse Nathalie Portman en état de grâce dans ce film ( l'un de ses meilleurs films selon moi ) que demande de plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on joue à celui qui va le moins loin dans le jeu de nano ?  ... je suis sûre que je vous bats tous :rose:




9,82 mètres !
qui fait mieux ?


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pecap  :love:


Le week end fut bon ?


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà fait Zéro...


non mais 0 ça compte pas ... c'est trop facile sinon ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi , aujourd'hui j'ai vu un film qui donne envie de tomber amoureux " Garden State " . De cet univers tendre, névrosé, ironique et drôle, jaillissent de purs moments de magie comme seul le cinéma sait en créer.Ainsi avec des acteurs merveilleux comme le réalisateur puis la délicieuse Nathalie Portman en état de grâce dans ce film ( l'un de ses meilleurs films selon moi ) que demande de plus ?



c'est qui le réslisateur ? nathalie portman ?


----------



## Franswa (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Le week end fut bon ?


 Il est pas fini  Un anniversaire ce soir :love:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

3,93 mètres,  et c'est beaucoup je trouve


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui le réslisateur ? nathalie portman ?





Zach Braff


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non mais 0 ça compte pas ... c'est trop facile sinon ...


OK, alors je tente...


----------



## Taho! (10 Juillet 2005)

une ÆS se termine, j'avais ennvie de continuer encore...


----------



## Universe player (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> http://atlas.walagata.com/w/parkwaylights/nanaca-crash_v104.swf
> 
> Allez, record à battre : 2100 mètres...
> Au boulot les jeunes !




Record battu 
2143,50 m


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Vous l'avez vu Garden State ?


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Record battu
> 2143,50 m


T'as fait une copie d'écran ? Trop fort tu es...


----------



## duracel (10 Juillet 2005)

Une grenadine et un café svp.   :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Vous l'avez vu Garden State ?



pas du tout, c'est pour ça je me renseigne pour le télé(bip) enfin me le procurer


----------



## Universe player (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> T'as fait une copie d'écran ? Trop fort tu es...



Oui evidemment je la mets d'ici 60 secondes...


----------



## Universe player (10 Juillet 2005)

voila voila record à battre donc


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> voila voila record à battre donc


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> pas du tout, c'est pour ça je me renseigne pour le télé(bip) enfin me le procurer




Il est sorti en dvd en belgique mais je suis pas belge


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

il est super Garden State, les acteurs sont très bons, j'ai trouvé ça original et puis j'aime beaucoup la B.O.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non mais 0 ça compte pas ... c'est trop facile sinon ...



1073, 09 mètres en nessaynt de faire zéo ... :rateau: j'ai perdu


----------



## Virpeen (10 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> voila voila record à battre donc


Heu  ... je crois qu'il est battu...  : 2689,51 m


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il est super Garden State, les acteurs sont très bons, j'ai trouvé ça original et puis j'aime beaucoup la B.O.





Très bien , maiwen


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Heu  ... je crois qu'il est battu...  : 2689,51 m


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Quelle femme !!!


----------



## Universe player (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



aye   
je retente...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Quelle femme !!!



comme celle de ton avatar ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

A mon avis, Odré va bientôt devenir "membre"...


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, Odré va bientôt devenir "membre"...


Médium tu es ...


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Médium tu es ...



 Oui, chez moi, c'est un don...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Médium tu es ...



membre du cercle ? je sais pas ce que sais ?
quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer ?

y'a t'il des avantages ? est ce que les points discos se transforment en point air france ? 
si c'est le cas ça m'intéresse ....


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

Odré est membre!...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

ah j'ai compris, j'ai deux étoiles maintenant ...  :rateau: 


mais à quoi sert le cercle ? c'est le côté obscur de macgénération ....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Odré est membre!...




y'a un moment que j'y travaille !   

merci merci


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ah j'ai compris, j'ai deux étoiles maintenant ...  :rateau:
> 
> 
> mais à quoi sert le cercle ? c'est le côté obscur de macgénération ....


Félicitations


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> y'a un moment que j'y travaille !
> 
> merci merci



 En passant la barre des 50 posts, tu es devenue membre des forums de MacGénération. Tu as droit qu'à une étoile de plus (soit deux en tout) sous ton pseudo. :style:
 Et puis surtout, tu peux aussi bouler vert à (1), alors qu'avant tu ne pouvais pas. :king:

 Quant au Cercle, je sais que certains membres en font partie, mais je ne sais pas personnellement de quoi il retourne.


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

Bâh moi je veux passer Major ^^

Boulons-tous ce nouveau membre.


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Attention attention !!!
Je viens de faire un score d'enfer : 3529,78 !!!



Qu'en dites vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Bâh moi je veux passer Major ^^
> 
> Boulons-tous ce nouveau membre.



 Si tu es motivé, tu y arriveras, je pense!...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> bouler vert à (1), alors qu'avant tu ne pouvais pas.



j'ai pas compris  :rateau: qu'est ce que je peux bouler ? la pétanque j'my connais mais là ....


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Boulons-tous ce nouveau membre.


Déjà fait !


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es motivé, tu y arriveras, je pense!...



Ce soir, ouais, ça parait faisable


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas compris  :rateau: qu'est ce que je peux bouler ? la pétanque j'my connais mais là ....


Tu peux donner des points de réputation (en bien ou en mal) en cliquant sur la boule à facettes en dessous du pseudo de la personne...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Attention attention !!!
> Je viens de faire un score d'enfer : 3529,78 !!!
> 
> 
> ...



félicitations


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> (...) Boulons-tous ce nouveau membre.



 J'aimerais bien... 

_ Message vBulletin

    Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à odré_.

 En tout cas, l'idée est bonne!...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien...
> 
> _ Message vBulletin
> 
> ...



j'ai est déjà eut pal mal depuis deux jours 
merci merci  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux donner des points de réputation (en bien ou en mal) en cliquant sur la boule à facettes en dessous du pseudo de la personne...



ben pourtant je l'ai déjà fait avant   
ça n'a donc pas marché  :rateau: 

tant pis ...

j'vais me faire une série


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> j'ai est déjà eut pal mal depuis deux jours
> merci merci  :love:  :love:



Ouais, tu connais déjà la soeur du cousin du dj...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, tu connais déjà la soeur du cousin du dj...



tu peux répéter en français ???  :rateau: 

(combien de posts pour être major ?)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

ARRG, dégouté... J'ai joué ma saison théatrale sur une représentation, et j'ai été en dessous dans ma prestation... On fera mieux pour la deuxième représentation plus confidentielle de mardi. Dur, dur, d'être un artiste amateur.


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> tu peux répéter en français ???  :rateau:
> 
> (combien de posts pour être major ?)



Promène ta souris sur la petite pastille verte "disco"...
Ton grade s'affiche ^^

500 posts pour passer major :rateau: !!


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas compris  :rateau: qu'est ce que je peux bouler ? la pétanque j'my connais mais là ....



 Tu as une force disco de (1). Donc tu peux bouler vert à (1).
 Bouler vert revient à donner des points de réputation aux gens, et bouler rouge revient à en retirer.

Selon SuperMoquette, qui doit s'y connaître, l'impact disco en cas de boulage rouge correspond à la moitié de la force disco, et est arrondie à la marge inférieure. Donc, si tu boules rouge, tu boules à (1) divisé par deux, soit 0,5. Ce qui donne zéro, en arrondissant à la marge inférieure. Donc, tes boulages rouges sont symboliques ; ils sont vraiment rouges et non gris (boulages neutres, pour ceux qui ont moins de 50 posts), mais ne retirent pas de points. 

 Par contre, chacun de tes boulages verts donnera un point de réputation à qui se fera bouler vert par toi.


Pour activer cette fonction, il faut que tu ailles sur le post de quelqu'un, et que tu cliques sur la boule à facette. Ensuite, tu choisis soit :

"Dégage un bon feeling"
 Soit:
"Dégage un mauvais karma"

 Tu obtiens un boulage vert dans le premier cas, et un boulage rouge dans le second.


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Vive la télé Francaise ...... c démoralisant ce qu'il y a la télé en ce moment , je devrai me remettre a lire


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> ARRG, dégouté... J'ai joué ma saison théatrale sur une représentation, et j'ai été en dessous dans ma prestation... On fera mieux pour la deuxième représentation plus confidentielle de mardi. Dur, dur, d'être un artiste amateur.



Tu as abandonné l'avatar "pantoufle" ?


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Tiens , je vais me faire une coloration pour l'été soyons fouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu as une force disco de (1). Donc tu peux bouler vert à (1).
> Bouler vert revient à donner des points de réputation aux gens, et bouler rouge revient à en retirer.
> 
> Selon SuperMoquette, qui doit s'y connaître, l'impact disco en cas de boulage rouge correspond à la moitié de la force disco, et est arrondie à la marge inférieure. Donc, si tu boules rouge, tu boules à (1) divisé par deux, soit 0,5. Ce qui donne zéro, en arrondissant à la marge inférieure. Donc, tes boulages rouges sont symboliques ; ils sont vraiment rouges et non gris (boulages neutres, pour ceux qui ont moins de 50 posts), mais ne retirent pas de points.
> ...




merci pour ces précisions .... c'est en fait loin d'être évident !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

deuxième question : 

ça sert à quoi d'avoir des gens en liste d'amis, savoir s'ils sont sur le forum en permanence ?


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> deuxième question :
> 
> ça sert à quoi d'avoir des gens en liste d'amis, savoir s'ils sont sur le forum en permanence ?




Je prends l'exemple inverse quand tu as des ignorés dans ta liste , tu ne vois pas leurs messages sur les différents topics


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> merci pour ces précisions .... c'est en fait loin d'être évident !



 N'hésite pas à demander de nouvelles précisions, si tu en as besoin.  Sur les forums, ou en privé, comme tu veux. 
 La question des points discos est vaguement évoquée dans la rubrique des Frequently Asked Questions (*FAQ*), mais on n'y trouve pas tous les renseignements que l'on veut, loin de là. 
 Si tu veux poser une question de ce genre sur un forum, je te conseille *ce forum-ci*, qui est fait pour.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Promène ta souris sur la petite pastille verte "disco"...
> Ton grade s'affiche ^^



je viens de comprendre  :rateau: 

c'est qui qui mets ça ?

Le cercle ..... mmmmm


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> deuxième question :
> 
> ça sert à quoi d'avoir des gens en liste d'amis, savoir s'ils sont sur le forum en permanence ?



 Je n'ai encore jamais compris à quoi sert la liste d'amis... :rateau:
Selon mon expérience, il peut arriver que cela rende un peu plus pratique l'envoi de messages privés à plusieurs personnes en même temps... 
 Mais sinon, je ne vois pas... :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> je viens de comprendre  :rateau:
> 
> c'est qui qui mets ça ?
> 
> Le cercle ..... mmmmm



 Toi, tu attends toute seule sur la banquette. :rateau:
 Le Cercle en tant que tel n'a pas de pouvoir officiel sur MacGénération. 
Tout ce qui concerne le fonctionnement technique du site, y compris l'affichage et les points disco fait probablement partie du travail des administrateurs. Et qu'ils soient membre du Cercle ou pas de change absolument rien à l'affaire.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu attends toute seule sur la banquette. :rateau:
> Le Cercle en tant que tel n'a pas de pouvoir officiel sur MacGénération.
> Tout ce qui concerne le fonctionnement technique du site, y compris l'affichage et les points disco fait probablement partie du travail des administrateurs. Et qu'ils soient membre du Cercle ou pas de change absolument rien à l'affaire.



ça doit être les poinst discos alors .....


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être les poinst discos alors .....



 Oui, ces notes d'humour accompagnent un certain nombre de points discos. 
 Je te cherche une explication plus complète à ce sujet, et je la poste.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



Bonsoir mrinvisible


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ces notes d'humour accompagnent un certain nombre de points discos.
> Je te cherche une explication plus complète à ce sujet, et je la poste.



 Un copier-coller d'un post de quelqu'un d'autre, qui connaissait bien la question. Je crois que c'était Téo. 


* 
  En-dessous de 0 : Tu es refusé par le videur.
De 0 à 25 points : Tu peux rentrer, mais pas en tennis.
De 26 à 50 points : Tu connais la soeur du cousin du DJ.
De 51 à 100 points : Tu attends seul sur la banquette.
De 101 à 150 points : tu t'approches du bar et tu commandes un gini.
De 151 à 200 points : Tu invites les filles à daner sur le dance floor.
De 201 à 300 points : Tu fais sensation dans la cage du gogo.
De 301 à 500 points : Tu es un habitué qui fait la bise au DJ.
De 501 à 750 points : Tu ne paies plus ta bouteille de champ'.
De 751 à 1000 points : Tu entres au carré VIP de MacGeneration.
De 1001 à 1250 points : Tu organises les soirées VIP MacGeneration.
De 1251 à 1500 points : Tu représentes MacGeneration à Ibiza.
De 1501 à 1750 points : Tu mixes pour MacGeneration au Pacha.
De 1751 à 2000 points : Tu vas entrer à l'Olympe de MacGeneration.
De 2001 à 2250 points : Tu es entré à l'Olympe de Macgé
De 2251 à 2500 points :tu entres au cab en chlapettes
De 2501 à 3000 points : The world is yours !
3001 points: superstar*


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir mrinvisible



Tu apprends vite!...


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


 Cor !
Alors, tu as utilisé tes numéros de tel ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2005)

Et 5000 ?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juillet 2005)

Popol staïle après (4500?)...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Ok, ok, ce forum est bien plus complexe que je ne le pensais. merci  
Je suis allée sur la page wiki et ben c'est pareil mais j'y reviendrais quand j'aurais un message à caractère informatif à faire passer (de la pub quoi ...) voilà voilà ....    

Sinon, ça va ? Tout le monde travaille demain où y'a que moi ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et 5000 ?



 GlobalCut a le Popol Style!...


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ok, ok, ce forum est bien plus complexe que je ne le pensais. merci
> Je suis allée sur la page wiki et ben c'est pareil mais j'y reviendrais quand j'aurais un message à caractère informatif à faire passer (de la pub quoi ...) voilà voilà ....
> 
> Sinon, ça va ? Tout le monde travaille demain où y'a que moi ?


Il y a d'autres malchanceux... pas moi !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ok, ok, ce forum est bien plus complexe que je ne le pensais. merci
> Je suis allée sur la page wiki et ben c'est pareil mais j'y reviendrais quand j'aurais un message à caractère informatif à faire passer (de la pub quoi ...) voilà voilà ....
> 
> Sinon, ça va ? Tout le monde travaille demain où y'a que moi ?



 Certains doivent être en vacances...  Non?...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Certains doivent être en vacances...  Non?...




moi c'est le 15 août   
d'ici je vous dirais bonsoir et bonne nuit vers cette heure si 
mêmê si j'ai po sommeil le dimanche soir  :mouais: 

Allez je reste encore un peu


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> GlobalCut a le Popol Style!...


 
j'faisais que passer 

il ferme quand ce thread alors ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

Bon, si certains veulent encore des infos sur les points discos, en voici encore deux :



Chacun(e) peut bouler six personnes par tranche de 24 heures, mais pas davantage.
Lorsque l'on boule une personne, et que l'on veut la rebouler, il faut impérativement bouler vingt autres personnes avant.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> il ferme quand ce thread alors ?



thread = encore de l'anglais


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> j'faisais que passer
> 
> il ferme quand ce thread alors ?



 Vu le succès de ce thread, s'il fermait, je crois qu'il y aurait comme certains mécontentements...


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Certains doivent être en vacances...  Non?...





Oui jusqu'au 4 octobre , c dur la vie d'un étudiant


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Popol staïle après (4500?)...




ah... tout s'éclaire... bientôt je verrai la lumière !
J'y arrive...



			
				SMS Style a dit:
			
		

> a tt c cl'r... biento jvérè la lumièr
> J A riv'


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

Salut, Téo. 
C'était bien toi qui avait mis en ligne *cette liste explicative* ?


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Si vous avez la possibilité d'avoir TV5 là , regardez de suite !!!! Cali en concert :love:


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Un copier-coller d'un post de quelqu'un d'autre, qui connaissait bien la question. Je crois que c'était Teo.
> (...)




Possible...


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Possible...





Salut le Mr de la musique


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Possible...



 J'avais fait un copier-collé, en oubliant de citer l'auteur de post. :rateau:
 Si c'est toi, merci à toi. 
 Et si c'est un autre, merci à l'autre.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Cor !
> Alors, tu as utilisé tes numéros de tel ?


Tout à fait


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait





Et tu es encore la ?


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait


Quel tombeur... tu as un secret ? Si oui, garde le bien !


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait



 Bonsoir à toutes et à tous, les floodeuses et les floodeurs!...


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous, les floodeuses et les floodeurs!...


Bien le bonsoir... 
Courage pour demain !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir tout le monde 
cette fois je vais vraiment dormir 
enfin continuer de lire "dune" pour sombrer dans les bras de morphée  :sleep: 

ps : j'ai pas la télé


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde
> cette fois je vais vraiment dormir
> enfin continuer de lire "dune" pour sombrer dans les bras de morphée  :sleep:
> 
> ps : j'ai pas la télé


Ciao m'zelle !


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

À mon tour... Bonne nuit à toutes et tous...  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Quel tombeur... tu as un secret ? Si oui, garde le bien !


Ouais et il est super


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde
> cette fois je vais vraiment dormir
> enfin continuer de lire "dune" pour sombrer dans les bras de morphée  :sleep:
> 
> ps : j'ai pas la télé





Bonne nuit la demoiselle a la tête d'autruche


----------



## Virpeen (10 Juillet 2005)

Bon, le temps que j'émerge et que je relise un peu votre prose, je suis tombée là-dessus... 



			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> et oui je fais un CAP Photographe en alternance (à 25 ans)



Si j'avais eu le courage, je l'aurai fait aussi   !
Mais bon, ça restera un loisir, comme beaucoup d'autres choses   
CAP photographe pour faire quoi par la suite ?


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, le temps que j'émerge et que je relise un peu votre prose, je suis tombée là-dessus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Photographe


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit!  

Odré: je n'ai pas la télé non plus, c'est tellement rare


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit!
> 
> Odré: je n'ai pas la télé non plus, c'est tellement rare





Ciao piccolo diablo , come stai ?


----------



## Virpeen (10 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit





Bonsoir Madame


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les fotos c'est bientot ?
> 
> :love:



Merci....! 

les fotos....demain ou mardi....


bonne nuit....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2005)

*


			
				Fillolon a dit:
			
		


			cé bon! on a compris! tu vas pas nous ponde une these non pu!
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


il est vrai qu'en matière de thèse, pour rien au monde je ne te laisserait écrire la mienne  :rateau: 
Tu as du courrier mon coco (remarquez qu'en ce moment je passe mon temps à gueuler "Hey t'as du courrier ! "  .. à croire que chez les nioubes la fenetre pop-up ne fonctionne plus :casse: ). 
Alors je te conseille de bien le lire et d'en prendre acte.

Pour les questions techniques, tu les poses dans les forums appropriés.
Pour les délires et les discussions dans la bonne humeur, c'est bien ici, au bar.
Pour les sms c'est sur ton téléphone, et pas ici.*


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

toc toc y a du monde ici?


----------



## macxe (11 Juillet 2005)

Il est possible que le botillon de Claude ait foulé ce caillou, c'est une pièce rare que tu tiens là Couscous


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

Bien le bonsoir chez vous !!! De retour du festival Solidays (que c'était bon :love: :love: :love: ) me voilà de retour en ces lieux !


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> Il est possible que le botillon de Claude ait foulé ce caillou, c'est une pièce rare que tu tiens là Couscous


elle est bien lisse plate usée par le botillon


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> Il est possible que le botillon de Claude ait foulé ce caillou, c'est une pièce rare que tu tiens là Couscous



Toi t'as maté Podium !


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonsoir chez vous !!! De retour du festival Solidays (que c'était bon :love: :love: :love: ) me voilà de retour en ces lieux !



j ai 5 pass en all access  et j ai pas pu venir




> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j ai 5 pass en all access  et j ai pas pu venir



C'est malin ça !!!  

En plus j'aurais pu me servir de tes pass all access ...


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il est vrai qu'en matière de thèse, pour rien au monde je ne te laisserait écrire la mienne  :rateau:
> Tu as du courrier mon coco (remarquez qu'en ce moment je passe mon temps à gueuler "Hey t'as du courrier ! "  .. à croire que chez les nioubes la fenetre pop-up ne fonctionne plus :casse: ).
> ...




Merci.

Ca m'évitera de répondre, n'étant pas universitaire, j'aurai eu du mal avec une thèse sur le sujet 

[Finn_Atlas Private]: pour Spielberg, tant pis pour lui


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin ça !!!
> 
> En plus j'aurais pu me servir de tes pass all access ...




j ai pas confience en plus y a mon nom dessu et tu peut passé que si je suis la   

s'était bien ou moins


----------



## valoriel (11 Juillet 2005)

stargazer


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

Salut Bergère... salut Toys... salut Valoriel...


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juillet 2005)




----------



## valoriel (11 Juillet 2005)

Les solidays c'était top


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j ai pas confience en plus y a mon nom dessu et tu peut passé que si je suis la
> 
> s'était bien ou moins



T'as pas vu ma parenthèse de :love: ?   

Tiens j'en mets un peu plus :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:

Sinon oui ! Comme l'année dernière le festival était excellent avec une programmation de toute beauté ! Vivement le prochain !


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

et bien la dream team est la se soir! que du beuax monde a ce que je voi


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

vous avez vu quoi de beau ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Salut Bergère... salut Toys... salut Valoriel...



Salut teo ! 

Valo


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

Wahooo  oh et puis non finalement


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

salut l'angelot...




> Désolé ! L'administrateur dans son infinie bonté a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes et tout cela sans vous faire remonter les bretelles !


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juillet 2005)

:love:  :love: coucou je suis en bas débit .. je ne fais que passer


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

j'aurai pensé que tu aurais fait mieux que ça bergère...

ça fait un peu leggero... si je voulais je pourrai te rattraper dans la nuit...



Mais on le fera pas, pas vrai ?  

Après ça fatigue les modos et les forums...


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juillet 2005)

mais je boule vert tous ceux que je peux  avant de partir


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

désolé Stook et Stargazer vous n'ai pas pu vous faire entré dans ma tourné I LIKE TOT MOVE IT MOVE IT. le grand générale n'a pas voulue


94 quelle année de ................ pour la musique.


(renplisé avec se qui vous interresse je veut vexé personne.)


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> vous avez vu quoi de beau ?



Dans le désordre et sûrement avec des oublis, Garbage, Ghinzhu, Sinsemilla, Les Ogres de Barback, Le peuple de l'herbe, Tinken Jah Fakoly, Aldebert (je connaissais pas mais excellent), Debout sur le zinc ect.


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love: coucou je suis en bas débit .. je ne fais que passer




tu as bien du courage 

Bonne nuit !




Bon faut que je patiente un peu là encore... y'a pas 60 sec de passées...


C'est long...


Alors ça vient ?



Envie d'une clope....


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai pensé que tu aurais fait mieux que ça bergère...
> 
> ça fait un peu leggero... si je voulais je pourrai te rattraper dans la nuit...
> 
> ...



Tu penses pouvoir vraiment me rattraper ?


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dans le désordre et sûrement avec des oublis, Garbage, Ghinzhu, Sinsemilla, Les Ogres de Barback, Le peuple de l'herbe, Tinken Jah Fakoly, Aldebert (je connaissais pas mais excellent), Debout sur le zinc ect.



il y avais pas camille ou emilie simmon ?


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tu as bien du courage
> 
> Bonne nuit !
> 
> ...



Tu sais pas lire ?   

A moins que tu le veuilles en entier ?


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

J'ai découvert Ghinzu à l'Olympia... pas mal...


Ils ont débarqué avec les Troopers de l'Empire sur du John Williams ?


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il y avais pas camille ou emilie simmon ?



Si y'avait bien Camille !


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si y'avait bien Camille !


je sait  pas se que sa peut donné sur scene je suis bien curieux de voir ça un de ces quatre


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais pas lire ?
> 
> A moins que tu le veuilles en entier ?





Sorry, c'est ça le flood... 


je te demanderai pas de m'éditer... 


Non, je pense plus pouvoir te rattraper... enfin pas cette semaine en tout cas !

La semaine prochaine, je serai célibataire alors, mes nuits pourront s'allonger devant les forums...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai découvert Ghinzu à l'Olympia... pas mal...
> 
> 
> Ils ont débarqué avec les Troopers de l'Empire sur du John Williams ?



Juste sur la musique de John Williams ... Les troopers étaient stationnés en garnison sur Tatooine !   

Ah oui j'oubliais comme groupe belge Hollywood Porn Star qui sont pas mal non plus !


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sorry, c'est ça le flood...
> 
> 
> je te demanderai pas de m'éditer...
> ...



Lance le défi et je le relèverai !


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> La semaine prochaine, je serai célibataire alors, mes nuits pourront s'allonger devant les forums...



dans se cas je doit avoir un souci de compteur moi  

apres 6 ans je suis toujours qua 1900 et des brouette!


se soir si je suis en forme je passe les 2000 et l'étoile d'or


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

on se reparlera de ça... 


tiens... j'ai des provisions...


qui veut du pique-nique ?


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> on se reparlera de ça...
> 
> 
> tiens... j'ai des provisions...
> ...




oui oui oui de la bouffe 
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


mangé


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> on se reparlera de ça...
> 
> 
> tiens... j'ai des provisions...
> ...



En parlant de pique-nique, il est comment ton taboulé ?


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui oui oui de la bouffe
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> mangé





c'est du spirituel... dans ton tableau de bord allez hop  CHPOK !



Je suis en manque de 24 pour le Popol Style ! 


Merci aux donneurs du week-end...


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de pique-nique, il est comment ton taboulé ?





ça dépendra du temps... en général...persillé...


Taboulé vert


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est du spirituel... dans ton tableau de bord allez hop  CHPOK !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




en manque de 24?    

pas compris


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est du spirituel... dans ton tableau de bord allez hop  CHPOK !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le coeur y est mais Hal ne veut pas ...


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

je vien de comprendre!

je suis long a la détente se soir, sa fait peur :affraid:


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

un peu fatigué ? prend des vitamines 

Bonn je vais vous laisser...

un chti tour dans les zuzeurs et hop au pieu...


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> un peu fatigué ? prend des vitamines
> 
> Bonn je vais vous laisser...
> 
> un chti tour dans les zuzeurs et hop au pieu...




et sa veut faire des concours de poste


----------



## duracel (11 Juillet 2005)

Une dernière et au pieu.


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et sa veut faire des concours de poste



Non mais que veux-tu il se fatigue vite le petit père ...    :love:


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais que veux-tu il se fatigue vite le petit père ...    :love:


il nous fait de l'artrose au doigts a tous les coup.


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

le petit père (oh, c'est gentil...) se llève à 7 h demain matin...


Pour le ouikende, je vous prend les deux à deux mains


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il nous fait de l'artrose au doigts a tous les coup.



L'humidité et/ou la chaleur sont très mauvais pour lui ! Dans ces conditions impossible pour lui de taper une message à la minute (ou 60 seconde pour M. V-bulletin  )


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> le petit père (oh, c'est gentil...) se llève à 7 h demain matin...
> 
> 
> Pour le ouikende, je vous prend les deux à deux mains



On t'attends de pieds (enfin mains) fermes.


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

Vais-je le faire ???


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On t'attends de pieds (enfin mains) fermes.


pareil s'est quand tu veux mon grand marathon ou course de vitesse.


 les fautes de topographie sa compte pas comme pénalité.


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

Et non toys est passé par là ...


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Vais-je le faire ???



what que tu veut faire?





> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié encore une foix que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes. et pas plus ou alors sa vas chier des bulle.


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> what que tu veut faire?


houps le quatre a la suite.


merde j'ai pas fait gaffe toutes mon pardon!


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pareil s'est quand tu veux mon grand marathon ou course de vitesse.
> 
> 
> les fautes de topographie sa compte pas comme pénalité.



Ca va dépendre du relief les pénalités ...  :love: :love:

Sinon moi je cours un marathon à la vitesse d'un sprint !


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> houps le quatre a la suite.
> 
> 
> merde j'ai pas fait gaffe toutes mon pardon!



J'accepte tes plates et tes confuses !


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca va dépendre du relief les pénalités ...  :love: :love:
> 
> Sinon moi je cours un marathon à la vitesse d'un sprint !




je veut bien voir sa 

interdiction au véhicule a moteur .


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je veut bien voir sa
> 
> interdiction au véhicule a moteur .



Je suis simplement porté par mes moutons.


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'acceptes tes plates et tes confuses !



merci tu me passeras pas a tabac.




> comme je l'ai dejas dit: Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes. et que sa recommence pas ou alors sa vas faire mal.


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je suis simplement porté par mes moutons.


sa marche a l'herbe se truc donc s'est interdit.





> non mais sans déconné tu vas me faire le coup a chaque poste Toys. Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.on vas finir par se battre si tu continue.


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa marche a l'herbe se truc donc s'est interdit.



C'est médicinal !


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2005)

Euh... 
 Qu'appelez-vous le "quatre à la suite" qu'il ne faut pas casser?... 
 C'est le fait d'envoyer quatre posts de suite ici?...  Ou alors rien à voir?... :rateau:


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est médicinal !



mon luc sur un plateau s'est du dopage oui.  


> non la se coup si s'est trop mon cher. Même pas désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié trop de foi que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes. ET PAS PLUS MERDE ALORS


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> Qu'appelez-vous le "quatre à la suite" qu'il ne faut pas casser?...
> C'est le fait d'envoyer quatre posts de suite ici?...  Ou alors rien à voir?... :rateau:


s'est ca mon grand ta gagnier tes en plein dans le mille emille


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> Qu'appelez-vous le "quatre à la suite" qu'il ne faut pas casser?...
> C'est le fait d'envoyer quatre posts de suite ici?...  Ou alors rien à voir?... :rateau:



C'est bien ça ! C'est le fait d'aligner 4 posts à la suite ! 

Sur ce je vais me coucher moi :sleep:. Bonne nuit à toys et Human-Fly et aux autres !


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> mon luc sur un plateau s'est du dopage oui.



En effet ton postérieur sur un plateau c'est véritablement un signe de dopage !


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ça ! C'est le fait d'aligner 4 posts à la suite !
> 
> Sur ce je vais me coucher moi :sleep:. Bonne nuit à toys et Human-Fly et aux autres !



 Passe une bonne nuit:sleep:, la Bergère!...


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ça ! C'est le fait d'aligner 4 posts à la suite !
> 
> Sur ce je vais me coucher moi :sleep:. Bonne nuit à toys et Human-Fly et aux autres !


bonne nuit ma biche a mouton.


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

voila encore tout seul comme un con dans la grandeur du net 

puff je vais finir par me perdre .


clic ici  si tu est perdu toi aussi ici


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

trop bien le frere il rentre d'un festoche avec plein de bouffe  :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

je t'aime mon frere


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

bon aller quatre a la suite


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

et bien un 5 a la suite s'est fou y a personne ici


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

trop bien il a ramenné du babybel je vais pouvoir faire des bonhomme rouge!!!!!!!!!!!!  








et de 6


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

bon là sa fait 7 a 10 je vais me couché.


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

en fait je vais pas tenir jusqua 10 je suis trop naze broken.  


quoi que la sa fait dejas 8


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en fait je vais pas tenir jusqua 10 je suis trop naze broken.
> 
> 
> quoi que la sa fait dejas 8



 Eh non...
 Tu n'iras pas jusqu'à dix. :rateau:
 Mais tu n'es plus seul.  Je suis sur le thread du flood, et je crois que ton frêre a rappliqué avec de quoi faire un quasi-festin!...


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Eh non...
> Tu n'iras pas jusqu'à dix. :rateau:
> Mais tu n'es plus seul.  Je suis sur le thread du flood, et je crois que ton frêre a rappliqué avec de quoi faire un quasi-festin!...


s'est claire j ai dejas mangé un demi fromage et deux cuisse de poulet et trois baby truc j'en peut plus je vais eclaté s'est trop bon de mangé.


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

de toutes les facon là s'est the last clope et au podock!


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2005)

Il m'arrive souvent de manger avant d'aller me coucher... 
 Parfois, j'ai peur d'être prématurément réveillé par la faim!... :rateau:


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il m'arrive souvent de manger avant d'aller me coucher...
> Parfois, j'ai peur d'être prématurément réveillé par la faim!... :rateau:



je bouffe un quatrieme rapas toutes les nuit.
 

je bouffe toutes les 4 heure comme un mioche en fait :bebe:


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je bouffe un quatrieme rapas toutes les nuit.
> 
> 
> je bouffe toutes les 4 heure comme un mioche en fait :bebe:



 Tu me rassures!... 
 Je craignais que le fait de souvent manger avant d'aller me coucher soit un peu inquiétant... :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2005)

Tu vas bientôt passer "Accro à MacGé", on dirait...


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu me rassures!...
> Je craignais que le fait de souvent manger avant d'aller me coucher soit un peu inquiétant... :rateau:


non s'est normal tous les quatres heure faut realimenté la machinne.   

bon aller je vais te laissé faut que je dorme je me leve dans 2H30 et je suis toujours pas couché.

demain au programe s'est tête dans le cul


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas bientôt passer "Accro à MacGé", on dirait...


oui demain sa vas le faire une vingtaine de poste en plus et s'est bon .


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non s'est normal tous les quatres heure faut realimenté la machinne.
> 
> bon aller je vais te laissé faut que je dorme je me leve dans 2H30 et je suis toujours pas couché.
> 
> demain au programe s'est tête dans le cul



 Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit


----------



## madlen (11 Juillet 2005)

B O N J O U R   

Passer un bon weekend? pour ma part groose bouffe de famille,
fin de mon déménagement dans mon nouvelle apartement et 
ce matin je fais de bond   :love: 

ps: le soleil est de retour, c'est beau !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

pfffffffff   là ce matin je dois vraiment faire un bon petit menage

personne pour proposer de l'aide?


----------



## madlen (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff   là ce matin je dois vraiment faire un bon petit menage
> 
> personne pour proposer de l'aide?



Ok, je passe avec le cyber aspirateur


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2005)

moi j'finis les bières


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juillet 2005)

T'es fini


----------



## Hurrican (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> personne pour proposer de l'aide?


Je veux bien moi, mais bon, me taper 1h30 aller, 1h30 retour, alors que j'ai déjà trop de boulot ici.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien moi, mais bon, me taper 1h30 aller, 1h30 retour, alors que j'ai déjà trop de boulot ici.  :love:





je parie que apres le menage tu voudras ta partie de poker        :love:


----------



## lumai (11 Juillet 2005)

Bah si tu le prends par les sentiments !


----------



## Hurrican (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je parie que apres le menage tu voudras ta partie de poker        :love:


je n'y avais pas pensé. 
mais puisque tu en parles ... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (11 Juillet 2005)

Et hop !!! Ou comment avoir une maisonnée brillante comme un sou neuf ! 
Merci de cette démonstration Roberta ! :love:


----------



## Gregg (11 Juillet 2005)

Floode powaaaaaaa


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Juillet 2005)

Tout le monde !
Ca va bien ?
Hier mwa j'ai été au tour de france ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et hop !!! Ou comment avoir une maisonnée brillante comme un sou neuf !
> Merci de cette démonstration Roberta ! :love:




propose toi aussi des partie poker en fin de menage
et aussi pour ne pas salir la cuisine , le gagnant paiera le resto !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juillet 2005)

hop, *Bon'Ap*.....!


----------



## madlen (11 Juillet 2005)

Ouaip, grosse faim !

mais faut vite finir le taf avant...


----------



## Gregg (11 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde !
> Ca va bien ?
> Hier mwa j'ai été au tour de france ! :mouais:





Alors ce brevet ?


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

Salut, adeptes du flood et du vide


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

miam :love: très bons ces gnocchi poêlés  :love:

'napp


----------



## Franswa (11 Juillet 2005)




----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> miam :love: très bons ces gnocchi poêlés  :love:
> 
> 'napp


 
je crois que je vais me faire un bon pavé de viande, tiens.


----------



## Patamach (11 Juillet 2005)

Salut les Champions


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je crois que je vais me faire un bon pavé de viande, tiens.


la viande c'est le MAL


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Alors ce brevet ?




Tranquillou, je l'ai ! Je l'avais déjà avec le contrôle continu... 
Dailleurs, toue notre classe l'a !


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la viande c'est le MAL


non s'est bien mangé de la viande.

faut juste pas abusé 

 la flood


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

ma specialité :

steck haché frites au mico-onde  :love:  :love: 


non non    je vous vois arriver : c'est pas berkkkk :mouais:  :mouais: 



     :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Tranquillou, je l'ai ! Je l'avais déjà avec le contrôle continu...
> Dailleurs, toue notre classe l'a !


je m'en doutais que tu l'avais déjà 
moi il me manquait 7 points pour l'avoir ... et j'avais des moins bonnes notes que  toi ...

( j'ai déjà dit exactement la même chose dans un autre fil ou même ici :affraid:  )


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ma specialité :
> 
> steck haché frites au mico-onde  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...


tes louche toi au mico onde !

je viens pas bouffé chez toi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tes louche toi au mico onde !
> 
> je viens pas bouffé chez toi




mais  moi   je ne t'invite pas toi ,      



 :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ma specialité :
> steck haché frites au mico-onde  :love:  :love:
> non non    je vous vois arriver : c'est pas berkkkk :mouais:  :mouais:


:affraid::sick::sick:
Heu ... tu me permettras de faire la cuisine, hein ... Pour çà, je suis le chef !   :king:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

j'aime bien recevoir un colis parce que desfois y'a des petites bouts de polystirène dedans et c'est marrant de les faire claquer  :love:


----------



## Fillolon (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> maiwen
> Accro à MacG


  
si je peux me permettre, dans ta galerie de photos en rouge et noir, la petite guitare blanche tu l'as eue sur quel site? j'aimerais bien avoir la meme.on dirait la guitare de brian jones le guitariste des
rolling stones ze la veux!


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

j'aime pas les élastiques qui claquent sur les doigts   

edit : ah ... c'est pas une guitare, c'est un luth ... tout de suite ça fait moins rock n'roll


----------



## Fillolon (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les élastiques qui claquent sur les doigts
> 
> tu parles à qui monsieur du message d'avant ?



a toi ! désolé je me suis trompé dans la case citer.
j'aimerais bien connaitre le site ou tu l'a eue , moi je connais reexcellence et mac desktop mais y'avait pas celle la et je la trouve trop chouette


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

Quelqu'un a goûté les frites surgelées au micro-ondes ?
C'est une marque célèbre, genre machin, qui fait ça. 
Les frites sont chacune dans un étui individuel gras et on les met 2 min. au micro-onde verticalement (sinon, c'est mort). Y'en a qui trouvent ça terrible (le pire, c'est qu'ils ont pas si mauvait goût que ça en temps normal) !
Perso j'ai pas encore goûté... Et vous ?


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a goûté les frites surgelées au micro-ondes ?
> C'est une marque célèbre, genre machin, qui fait ça.
> Les frites sont chacune dans un étui individuel gras et on les met 2 min. au micro-onde verticalement (sinon, c'est mort). Y'en a qui trouvent ça terrible (le pire, c'est qu'ils ont pas si mauvait goût que ça en temps normal) !
> Perso j'ai pas encore goûté... Et vous ?


tu veux dire que *chaque* frite est dans un emballage ?  et il faut les mettre verticalement ... tu fais comment ? avec un élastique ( j'aime pas les élastiques :affraid: ) ...

enfait ça fait ... une botte de frites ... :mouais: 


t'as pas une friteuse ?  :hein:


----------



## Grug (11 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a goûté les frites surgelées au micro-ondes ?
> C'est une marque célèbre, genre machin, qui fait ça.
> Les frites sont chacune dans un étui individuel gras et on les met 2 min. au micro-onde verticalement (sinon, c'est mort). Y'en a qui trouvent ça terrible (le pire, c'est qu'ils ont pas si mauvait goût que ça en temps normal) !
> Perso j'ai pas encore goûté... Et vous ?


 merci, j'ai dejà vomi


----------



## Fillolon (11 Juillet 2005)

merci maiwen
c'est tres sympa à toi de m'avoir filé le lien!


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

derien


----------



## Hurrican (11 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> merci, j'ai dejà vomi


Je suis d'accord, même si moi j'ai tout gardé, vu que ma cuisine est "maison".
A bas la cuisine industrielle ! Vive la bonne bouffe ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a goûté les frites surgelées au micro-ondes ?
> C'est une marque célèbre, genre machin, qui fait ça.
> Les frites sont chacune dans un étui individuel gras et on les met 2 min. au micro-onde verticalement (sinon, c'est mort). Y'en a qui trouvent ça terrible (le pire, c'est qu'ils ont pas si mauvait goût que ça en temps normal) !
> Perso j'ai pas encore goûté... Et vous ?


 
J'ai deja gouté, c'est pas bon...


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que *chaque* frite est dans un emballage ?  et il faut les mettre verticalement ... tu fais comment ? avec un élastique ( j'aime pas les élastiques :affraid: ) ...
> 
> enfait ça fait ... une botte de frites ... :mouais:
> 
> ...



Si, si, je voulais savoir juste si quelqu'un avait essayé 
(oui, une chaussette pour chaque frite dans une boite en carton)


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la viande c'est le MAL


 
tu as tort. Les chats,c'est délicieux et très parfumé


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juillet 2005)

par contre, ca marche aussi à l'horizontal


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai deja gouté, c'est pas bon...



Cool ! Merci ! Je m'en doutais un peu... (ils ont voulu me faire une farce, ceux qui me l'ont enscencé )


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> par contre, ca marche aussi à l'horizontal



Ah ? En plus ils sont mytho ces cons ? 

... mais, tu en manges souvent, toi, pour savoir ça ?


----------



## Gregg (11 Juillet 2005)

Je vais manger les enfants !!!


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Si, si, je voulais savoir juste si quelqu'un avait essayé
> (oui, une chaussette pour chaque frite dans une boite en carton)


enfait c'est de la nourriture pour régime cachée ... une "chaussette" pour chaque frite ... à force t'en à marre de les ouvrir ... alors finalement tu en manges trois ... et forcément


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu as tort. Les chats,c'est délicieux et très parfumé



Perso, je préfère le rat, c'est plus proche du lapin (vivent les rongeurs !)


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

bon les amiches sont partie faire des coures on vas bientôt mangé sa vas faire du bien


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? En plus ils sont mytho ces cons ?
> 
> ... mais, tu en manges souvent, toi, pour savoir ça ?


 
J'y ai gouté, une seule fois...
Quand c'est pas bon, je recommence pas, je suis pas SM 
PS : SM, au sens littéral rien à voir avec saint Maclou!


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> enfait c'est de la nourriture pour régime cachée ... une "chaussette" pour chaque frite ... à force t'en à marre de les ouvrir ... alors finalement tu en manges trois ... et forcément



à ce que j'ai compris, tu ne les ouvre pas mais tu retourne le tout ciomme un paquet de clopes sur l'assiette


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu as tort. Les chats,c'est délicieux et très parfumé


qu'es que tu veux dire par là!


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'y ai gouté, une seule fois...
> Quand c'est pas bon, je recommence pas, je suis pas SM
> PS : SM, au sens littéral rien à voir avec saint Maclou!



Bah, c'était peut-être mauvais parce que tu ne les avais pas mis verticalement...


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger les enfants !!!


non par contre on mange pas les n'enfants y a pas le droit!


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> à ce que j'ai compris, tu ne les ouvre pas mais tu retourne le tout ciomme un paquet de clopes sur l'assiette


boah, dans ce cas, autant couper tes pommes de terre toi-même c'est plus marrant, c'est meilleur et ça fait pas de mauvais emballages pourris pour la nature


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> à ce que j'ai compris, tu ne les ouvre pas mais tu retourne le tout ciomme un paquet de clopes sur l'assiette


 
C'est tout pile comme ca...
En fait, les "frites" sont placés dans un "casier", un truc en carton comme ceux qu'on trouve dans les cartons de bouteilles de vin
Quand tu sort le truc du cronde, tu verse les frites dans une assiette, tu noie de mayo, et c'est à peine mangeable


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah, dans ce cas, autant couper tes pommes de terre toi-même c'est plus marrant, c'est meilleur et ça fait pas de mauvais emballages pourris pour la nature



C'est aussi ma méthode, je me renseigne juste


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah, dans ce cas, autant couper tes pommes de terre toi-même c'est plus marrant, c'est meilleur et ça fait pas de mauvais emballages pourris pour la nature


 
Toutafait d'accord! 
mais quand tu n'as pas de friteuse dans ton 12m², ca peut etre pas mal (si elles etaient bonnes, bien sur...)


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Toutafait d'accord!
> mais quand tu n'as pas de friteuse dans ton 12m², ca peut etre pas mal (si elles etaient bonnes, bien sur...)


ta toujours le kebab du coin qui fait des frites !

cher oui, mais bon et pas de netoyage apres.


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

Bon, je vais essayer si j'en trouve au supermarché du coin (verticalement, bien sûr) et je reposte pour vous dire si c'est ignoble ou tout simplement pas très bon


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ta toujours le kebab du coin qui fait des frites !
> 
> cher oui, mais bon et pas de netoyage apres.


 
C'est aussi ma solution


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais essayer si j'en trouve au supermarché du coin (verticalement, bien sûr) et je reposte pour vous dire si c'est igoble ou tout simplement pas très bon


il vas faloir ouvrir un tradada question la dessus


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais essayer si j'en trouve au supermarché du coin (verticalement, bien sûr) et je reposte pour vous dire si c'est ignoble ou tout simplement pas très bon


A tes risques et périls


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi ma solution



un bon fénéant le garçon.   

j'était comme ça avant.


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

en fait on mange du tout fait entre deux tranche de pain   
s'est mon plat préféré poulet roti mayo   :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un bon fénéant le garçon.
> 
> j'était comme ça avant.


 
Oui, et je l'assume :casse:
ET maintenant, t'es comment? :siffle


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Toutafait d'accord!
> mais quand tu n'as pas de friteuse dans ton 12m², ca peut etre pas mal (si elles etaient bonnes, bien sur...)


tu peux aussi les faire au four ... en dernier ... recours ... t'as pas de four ?


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et je l'assume :casse:
> ET maintenant, t'es comment? :siffle



quand je peut et que j ai le temps je me fait des vrai repas avec entrée plat de résitance fromage et dessert.

cuissine bio, sans truc ajouté de merde et equilibré.


s'est pas le cas de ce midi mais bon faut pas etre extreme non plus


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

sauf le repas de trois heure du mat ou la je fait nimporte-quoi je bouffe comme un porc et s'est tout


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

on se retrouve tout a l'heure je vais tombé en panne de baterie 




> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.



s'est un cas d'urgence


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sauf le repas de trois heure du mat ou la je fait nimporte-quoi je bouffe comme un porc et s'est tout


tu bouffes comme un hobbit toi ... le petit déjeuner, le deuxième petit déjeuner, la collation de 11 heures, ( l'appéro ) , le déjeuner, ( le petit café ) , le goûter, la collation, de 18h , ( l'appéro ) , le dîner,  ( le petit café ) ... le repas de 3 heures du mat


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juillet 2005)

bon, bise a tous et @+
boulot, boulot....  


++


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous et toutes


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien recevoir un colis parce que desfois y'a des petites bouts de polystirène dedans et c'est marrant de les faire claquer  :love:




j'ai reçu exactement cette chose il y a 30 minutes !! :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a goûté les frites surgelées au micro-ondes ?




et tu connais la friteuse italienne qui fait griller frites et autres sans huile ?   

moi je l'ai et ......prend poussiere sur le frigo   

bioman n'aime pas  :mouais: donc ce bel objet sert juste de deco


----------



## Xman (11 Juillet 2005)

Qu'elle idée de commander du polystirène


----------



## Hurrican (11 Juillet 2005)

Vive les friteuses Seb !
Mais j'aime autant une bonne assiette de petites pommes de terres sautées, accompagnant une entrecôte saignante, ou mieux, une côte de boeuf grillée au barbecue. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> .. une "chaussette" pour chaque frite ...




ben , les chaussettes aussi on peut les mettre au micro onde juré ,
 c'est pas une blague     


il y a fort longtemp un soir vient me voir un ami ......
je passe les details assez personnel      :rose: 

bref, il a les chaussettes mouillés et j'ai l'idée de le faire secher au microonde   

j'enfourne donc ce 2 truc blanc et op un p'tit coup de tourne manege ...
la sonnerie reteint, je vais voir mais c'est encore un peu humide....
je retourne dans le salon et ..bref..... :rose: .....on oublie...

a bout d'un moment on entend 
*boummmmmmmmm !!!!!!!!!!*

je vais voir a la cuisine, tout semble normal 
j'ouvre le microonde et là      
les chaussettes etaient carbonisées


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> qu'es que tu veux dire par là!




il veut dire que le rat est tres bon dans l'assiette


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , les chaussettes aussi on peut les mettre au micro onde juré ,
> c'est pas une blague
> 
> 
> ...


tu as de drôles d'idées aussi  :affraid:

hihi pour le colis   

Xman, en effet, je commande des choses, juste pour avoir le polystière des colis  et aussi le papier à bulles desfois  :love:


----------



## B00 (11 Juillet 2005)

belle performance.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je passe les details assez personnel      :rose:



Ses chaussettes dans ton micro-ondes, c'est déjà très personnel


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

pouah, j'imagine l'odeur après ... :affraid:


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il veut dire que le rat est tres bon dans l'assiette


il parlait de mangé du chat       (combo)


----------



## juju palavas (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , les chaussettes aussi on peut les mettre au micro onde juré ,
> c'est pas une blague
> 
> 
> ...


Pour sure ?? quelle idée, l'ai déjà essaye avec les culottes de mon enfant, elles ont fondu, au four doux c'est mieux


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Pour sure ?? quelle idée, l'ai déjà essaye avec les culottes de mon enfant, elles ont fondu, au four doux c'est mieux




ben  :rose:  :rose: avan l'explosion des chaussettes je y mettais souvent mes collants ou autre truc leger , 
j'avais jamais eu de probleme


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

ben ouais ... pourquoi acheter un sèche-linge ou aller sécher son linge dans une laverie quand on a un micro-ondes ...    et tes nenfants tu les mets dans le micro-ondes quand il sortent de la douche ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ses chaussettes dans ton micro-ondes, c'est déjà très personnel




je ne pouvais pas le renvoyer chez sa femme en chaussettes mouillé


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

edt pour quoi pas les mioches dans le micro onde


----------



## juju palavas (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne pouvais pas le renvoyer chez sa femme en chaussettes mouillé


tu n'a pas esayer le shechoir a cheveux efficace


----------



## Amaël (11 Juillet 2005)

Salut


----------



## bouilla (11 Juillet 2005)

Oh un "pismo owner"


----------



## Amaël (11 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Oh un "pismo owner"



Toi aussi ?


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Salut


lu a toi.


moins de 200 et dejas au bars mais ou vas le monde


----------



## Amaël (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> lu a toi.
> 
> 
> moins de 200 et dejas au bars mais ou vas le monde




Moins de 2000 et toujours au bar mais où va le monde


----------



## bouilla (11 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi ?



Ouepe  ! un 500


----------



## Amaël (11 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ouepe  ! un 500



Moi aussi !


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Moins de 2000 et toujours au bar mais où va le monde


je sait pas ou je vais mais la au moins a 2000 apres on vas voir  

mon etoile d'or :rose:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> tu n'a pas esayer le shechoir a cheveux efficace




maintenant j'ai un seche linge ......et plus d'amant !!!!!


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant j'ai un seche linge ......et plus d'amant !!!!!


un sèche linge sa remplace très bien un amant.


----------



## Amaël (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je sait pas ou je vais mais la au moins a 2000 apres on vas voir
> 
> mon etoile d'or :rose:  :love:



Déjà mon objectif c'est 500 pour passer major :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> tu n'a pas esayer le shechoir a cheveux efficace


Répète après moi _"Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?"_...


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Déjà mon objectif c'est 500 pour passer major :love:



et moi accros 

p-4 avant accros :rose:


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Répète après moi "Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?"...



Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?Les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont t'elles sèches, archi-sèches?.....

et pas une baffouillle


----------



## Amaël (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et moi accros
> 
> p-4 avant accros :rose:



Whaou la tension est à son maximum ... Vas-tu y arriver ?


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Whaou la tension est à son maximum ... Vas-tu y arriver ?


je sent que sa vient j ai la motive a donf.


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

presque s'est le sprinte final 

la derniere ligne droite


----------



## bouilla (11 Juillet 2005)

fois qu'il sera accro, vous pourrez ptete vous cotisez pour un Grand Robert


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

et oui il passe la barre des 2000 postes   

snif je suis emu


----------



## Amaël (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et oui il passe la barre des 2000 postes
> 
> snif je suis emu



La classe la classe


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> fois qu'il sera accro, vous pourrez ptete vous cotisez pour un Grand Robert




merci.



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



merde je peut même pas fête ça!


----------



## Amaël (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merci.
> 
> 
> 
> merde je peut même pas fête ça!




Bah tu penseras à nous plus tard


----------



## bouilla (11 Juillet 2005)

Ah mais de rien ! c'est pour la bonne cause


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu penseras à nous plus tard


je vais essayer!


----------



## Amaël (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je vais essayer!



T'inquiète pas on n'agit pas par interêt


----------



## Hurrican (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant j'ai un seche linge ......et plus d'amant !!!!!


Cette lacune peut être comblée ...  :love:


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cette lacune peut être comblée ...  :love:


hola tu t'attaque a un morceau de taille!!!!!


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hola tu t'attaque a un morceau de taille!!!!!



Ah, Robertav est grosse ?   

---
PS : Robertav, c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Juillet 2005)

Oh les médisants ! 
Roberta, je te prie d'excuser ces deux malotrus.  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant j'ai un seche linge ......et plus d'amant !!!!!



Encore heureux car imagine que tu lui proposes de se cacher dans l'armoire !


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Oh les médisants !
> Roberta, je te prie d'excuser ces deux malotus.  :love:


?NON j ai jamais dit ça.

j ai juste dit par la quelle avait du caractaire.


----------



## Hurrican (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j ai juste dit par la quelle avait du caractaire.


Je traduis : 
J'ai juste dit par là qu'elle avait du caractère.    Fais quelques efforts Toys please. 
N'empêche ! C'est inconvenant également. On ne vous a donc jamais appris à parler aux dames ? 
Heureusement que je suis là.  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

*non* je ne suis pas grosse   
(mais un petit regime me ferait pas du mal )      

*non* tibo, j'ai pas d'armaoires mais des placards ou dressing 

enfin *oui* j'ai du caractere mais je vous rassure
avec l'age je m'adoucit


----------



## Hurrican (11 Juillet 2005)

Et à propos de la lacune ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et à propos de la lacune ?




suis trop vieille pour ces conneries


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !!!


----------



## Hurrican (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suis trop vieille pour ces conneries


Permets moi de te dire que tu te gourres complètement ... 
A moins que tu n'essayes tout simplement de me décourager ?   :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !!!


  Hello, jolie bergére!
Comment se portent tes moutons?  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Permets moi de te dire que tu te gourres complètement ...
> A moins que tu n'essayes tout simplement de me décourager ?   :love:


hurri, j'attends tes "nouvelles" photo dans "coup de vieux"


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Hello, jolie bergére!
> Comment se portent tes moutons?
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Salut, La SAGEsse !   

Mes moutons se portent très bien et profitent du temps !


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut, La SAGEsse !
> 
> Mes moutons se portent très bien et profitent du temps !


  En vacance ?  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> En vacance ?
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




Oui, oui !


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui !


    

Je dois encore attendre 3 semaines...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

un seul mot : ennui    :hein:  :sleep:   

je sais pas quoi faire là  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un seul mot : ennui    :hein:  :sleep:
> 
> je sais pas quoi faire là  :rateau:


idem ... sauf que moi c'est toute la journée   :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2005)

écrivez a ma place ça vous soulagera :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

Je me disais bien que tu sous-traitais !   :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

Halte à la traite des sous !


----------



## Amaël (11 Juillet 2005)

Salut


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Halte à la traite des sous !



On est pas des vaches à lait !  :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas quoi faire là  :rateau:


Moi je sais ce que tu pourrais faire ... 
Et puis vu l'heure ... tu pourrais préparer à manger, plutôt que faire des steaks hachés-frites au micro-onde !


----------



## Hurrican (11 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, vu que le jardin donne, moi je prépare une ratatouille ce soir.
Les enfants sont en vacances chez mes parents, alors ce soir, çà va être F I E S T A ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On est pas des vaches à lait !  :rateau:



Ouais ! On n'est pas des vaches, allez !


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, vu que le jardin donne, moi je prépare une ratatouille ce soir.
> Les enfants sont en vacances chez mes parents, alors ce soir, çà va être F I E S T A ! :love: :love: :love:



Liseron, lierre, ronces, orties ? Miam !


----------



## Hurrican (11 Juillet 2005)

Liseron, oui çà manque pas  , mais lierre, ronces et orties ne sont pas de la partie. 
Par contre, tomates, courgettes, poivrons, aubergines, etc ... elles sont bien là. 
Bon l'aubergine vient encore du marché, les miennes ne sont pas encore mûres, mais le reste pas de soucis,  les tomates commencent, et c'est un vrai bonheur. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

Un ptit verre de vin blanc sur la terrasse, a+


----------



## Gregg (11 Juillet 2005)

Coucou par ici


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et puis vu l'heure ... tu pourrais préparer à manger, plutôt que faire des steaks hachés-frites au micro-onde !




t'as pas meilleure idée ?  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

et puis mes repas  sont toujour pret maxi en 1h  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Liseron, oui çà manque pas  , mais lierre, ronces et orties ne sont pas de la partie.
> Par contre, tomates, courgettes, poivrons, aubergines, etc ... elles sont bien là.
> Bon l'aubergine vient encore du marché, les miennes ne sont pas encore mûres, mais le reste pas de soucis,  les tomates commencent, et c'est un vrai bonheur. :love:


j'aime pas la manger la ratatouille mais ça sent bon :love:

c'est comme la viande ... en général j'aime bien l'odeur ( pas celle de toutes les viandes ... ) mais je peux pas en manger


----------



## duracel (11 Juillet 2005)

Après une dure journée de travail, un bière, sans faux col.


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> à tous !
> 
> Je sollicite l'aide de l'alliance du carré rouge, pour une petite vangeance...
> Un nioube (pire que moi) qui m'a boulé rouge sans avoir participé à la conversation.
> ...


et t'as plus de munitions toi ? 

on n'est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Liseron, oui çà manque pas  , mais lierre, ronces et orties ne sont pas de la partie.
> Par contre, tomates, courgettes, poivrons, aubergines, etc ... elles sont bien là.
> Bon l'aubergine vient encore du marché, les miennes ne sont pas encore mûres, mais le reste pas de soucis,  les tomates commencent, et c'est un vrai bonheur. :love:



Bah, au moins les fleurs de liseron sont jolies (les "gloire du matin"), pis les graines sont âprement recherchées en herboristerie underground


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Juillet 2005)

_Avec mes escuses_


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bon ? :mouais:



Ben je ne sais pas, mais qui doit répondre ?


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Juillet 2005)

_Idem, avec mes escuses_


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

Toi, t'es authentique (je les renifle, ce sont mes frères  )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai des munitions, mes l'alliance du carré rouge à été crée dans le but de faire rougir les nuisibles...
> L'assistance et l'entraide sont de mise.
> 
> J'ai bon ? :mouais:




Avril ?


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

Juillet, enfin !


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> à tous !
> 
> Je sollicite l'aide de l'alliance du carré rouge, pour une petite vangeance...
> Un nioube (pire que moi) qui m'a boulé rouge sans avoir participé à la conversation.
> ...



Je ne savais pas qu'il fallait participer à une conversation pour pouvoir bouler ???
Et pour le carré rouge, il faut une alliance, donc, plusieurs personnes concernés directement...

P.S:... et je suis "nioube"

"On n'est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même"

*Sages* paroles  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

T'es pas assez authentique, à mon avis


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'es authentique


  J'ai pas oser...


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Juillet, enfin !


ça commence à faire quelques jours déjà hein


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui ont une pastille rouge dans leur signature...
> ceux qui ont boulés derennes et un autre, je sais plus déjà...




non mais tu te prend pour qui sérieusement ?   3 poils au zeub et ca se prend pour un leader de foule 

Allez demi-tour droite© ...

Misez rouge sur le 7


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

mwahaha  pfiou ...

je continue de penser que cette "alliance" comme l'appelle avril, n'étais pas une bonne idée ... quand on boule rouge, on assume on ne cherche pas à se protéger derrière un groupe ou autre ... et puis ça n'a pas tant d'importance ...


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

Faudra que vous m'expliquiez ce que vous faites tous ici alors qu'en ce moment même, PPDA est en train de nous servir la bonne messe du 20h!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2005)

Dites, 'savez que les histoires de boules c'est plutôt interdit au bar ... ?   
Faites moi plaisir et facilitez moi la tâche ...  :modo:


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Faudra que vous m'expliquiez ce que vous faites tous ici alors qu'en ce moment même, PPDA est en train de nous servir la bonne messe du 20h!



 Ben, je ne vais jamais à la messe.


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et puis ça n'a pas tant d'importance ...



Ouais ! le vrai mot de la fin !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2005)

/me pense que ca serait dommage quand même que 23 000 messages disparaissent comme çà d'un coup d'un seul ... ca ferait baisser la force coup de boule de pas mal de monde en plus de perdre plusieurs centaines de posts par pseudo ..


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je ne vais jamais à la messe.



quoi, t'as pas la télé?


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

parait-il que le nombre de posts ne fait pas l'individu    alors ...


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

Fais pas le con, Finn, lêche... euh, lache ce flingue et mets-toi à genoux ! euh... à plat ventre plutôt.


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quoi, t'as pas la télé?


  On n'a pas besoin d'un temple pour prier...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> parait-il que le nombre de posts ne fait pas l'individu    alors ...



on se rassure comme on peut


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> On n'a pas besoin d'un temple pour prier...
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




ouais, enfin c'est quand même bien pratique pour faire la sieste au frais


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouais, enfin c'est quand même bien pratique pour faire la sieste au frais


  Ta télé te rafraichis ???
Quelle chance...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

Bon, gros bécots à tous, je quitte la place (sous vos applaudissements  )


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

J'comprends rien ici, je retourne sur des fils plus cool...


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ta télé te rafraichis ???
> Quelle chance...
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



disons que parfois, ce que je peut y voir me...refroidit :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> disons que parfois, ce que je peut y voir me...refroidit :affraid: :affraid:


  Là, tu as le mot de la fin !  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de mots de la fin ce soir  :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (11 Juillet 2005)

j'suis crevééééé :sleep:


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de mots de la fin ce soir  :rateau:



meuuuuuh nan


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de mots de la fin ce soir  :rateau:



Fin !


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

faim ...  ... non , enfait, j'ai déjà mangé ... :mouais:


----------



## NED (11 Juillet 2005)

Hello les gaillos !
Allé c'est ma tournée,
à la votre...


----------



## 222diablo222 (11 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Hello les gaillos !
> Allé c'est ma tournée,
> à la votre...


Encore un truc à la Yoda


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> faim ...  ... non , enfait, j'ai déjà mangé ... :mouais:



Pas encore pour moi !


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Hello les gaillos !
> Allé c'est ma tournée,
> à la votre...


du Yoda en gelée ?  :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Encore un truc à la Yoda



Oui mais faut pas demander la provenance ...


----------



## NED (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> du Yoda en gelée ?  :affraid:



Ouais, mais bouilli à 200° en plus !
A croquer avec la feuille de mandragore...un régal !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> On n'a pas besoin d'un temple pour prier...  ...



t'as raison, un comptoir en zinc suffit largement    :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais bouilli à 200° en plus !
> A croquer avec la feuille de mandragore...un régal !


à c'est pasteurisé ...  

y'a l'air d'avoir des conservateurs dans ton machin ... mais au moins on est sur qu'il n'y a pas de colorants


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison, un comptoir en zinc suffit largement    :love:




Dire que je me suis toujours crue athée 
Pratiquante sans le savoir  (c'est moins grave non ? )


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dire que je me suis toujours crue athée
> Pratiquante sans le savoir  (c'est moins grave non ? )


  Ne bois-tu pas le sang du Christ assez réguliérement ?  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## NED (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à c'est pasteurisé ...
> 
> y'a l'air d'avoir des conservateurs dans ton machin ... mais au moins on est sur qu'il n'y a pas de colorants



100% NATUREL !!!


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> 100% NATUREL !!!


ah tu le fabrique toi même ? au mixeur ou à la moulinette manuelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

Mhmh pas mauvais ce ptit vin blanc, finalement.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

que se passe t'il par ici ?
je me suis arrêté à la 1150 pages et je reviens à la 1160, 1, 2, 3 ...   
y'a pas de résumé comme les feuilletons à la télé ? :rateau:

bonjour mr invisible


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ne bois-tu pas le sang du Christ assez réguliérement ?
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Si c'est le sesame de la porte du Paradis, pas de souci  
On se retrouvera là bas sans problème..


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est le sesame de la porte du Paradis, pas de souci
> On se retrouvera là bas sans problème..



ba si c'est ça, ça fait longtemps que je vous attend, et le paradis c'est pas si bien que ça en fait 
 

ya aussi des factures


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah tu le fabrique toi même ? au mixeur ou à la moulinette manuelle ?



Tiens-tu vraiment à savoir comment il le fait ?


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens-tu vraiment à savoir comment il le fait ?


absolument ! je fais bien le repassage moi


----------



## duracel (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> absolument ! je fais bien le repassage moi



Enfin une gonzesse bien élevée.


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> absolument ! je fais bien le repassage moi



Ben moi aussi figure-toi ...


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi aussi figure-toi ...


eh ben donc j'avais raison, tu vas venir le faire à ma place  

il reste plus qu'une taie d'oreiller , tu peux bien faire ça 

duracel, je te merde


----------



## duracel (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> duracel, je te merde



Oh, c'est propre. Une vraie poètesse.


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Oh, c'est propre. Une vraie poètesse.



pouet pouet !


----------



## duracel (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> pouet pouet !



Je suis soufflé.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

là je ne sais pas quoi ecrire donc j'arrete le tapotage inutile sur le clavier 
et je vais lire les messages en retard


----------



## NED (11 Juillet 2005)

Roulé sous les aisselles !
Allé bon app les gazouilles, je vais manger moué ....
@+++


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> eh ben donc j'avais raison, tu vas venir le faire à ma place
> 
> il reste plus qu'une taie d'oreiller , tu peux bien faire ça



Oui mais non !


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis soufflé.



Oui c'est brise d'.... Enfin on connaît la suite !


----------



## duracel (11 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est brise d'.... Enfin on connaît la suite !



Le pêt est un souffle venteux,
Qui sort du conduit merdeux,
Et qui annonce avec fracas, 
L'arrivée du colonel caca.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Le pêt est un souffle venteux,
> Qui sort du conduit merdeux,
> Et qui annonce avec fracas,
> L'arrivée du colonel caca.



Bonne appétit ! :hein:


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

salut s'est le teuf ici stage MAO


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Salut ma Bergère adorée !!*
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



Salut à toi Roberto !   :love:


----------



## Universe player (11 Juillet 2005)

Hello les floodeurs !!!!!!!!!
Comment ca va ?


----------



## Universe player (11 Juillet 2005)

Bon alors j'ai pas pu suivre les score mais je pense avoir le record et pour mon annif ça fait du bien !!!


----------



## Amaël (11 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors j'ai pas pu suivre les score mais je pense avoir le record et pour mon annif ça fait du bien !!!



Whaou le score !!!






Trinquons tous à ton anniversaire !


----------



## Universe player (11 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Whaou le score !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Amaël


----------



## Universe player (11 Juillet 2005)

eh ben c'est calme ce soir


----------



## Universe player (11 Juillet 2005)

vous me laissez feter mon annif tout seul :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Universe player (11 Juillet 2005)

quelle honte...


----------



## Universe player (11 Juillet 2005)

hé hé et de 4 d'affilé !!! en fin 5 maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> vous me laissez feter mon annif tout seul :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:




mais non ... bonne anniversaire !!! 
t'as quel âge ? :rateau:


----------



## Amaël (11 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Gregg (11 Juillet 2005)

Coucou a ceux qui viennent d'arriver comment va ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (11 Juillet 2005)

-----------------------
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















UNIVERSE PLAYER​


PS:Je sais y'a un tread pour ça mais je mets l'ambiance


----------



## 222diablo222 (11 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou a ceux qui viennent d'arriver comment va ?


ça va ça va et toi?


----------



## 222diablo222 (11 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

>


Amaël découvre les smileys


----------



## Amaël (11 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Amaël découvre les smileys



Et ouais !






Allez un dernier ...






Bonne nuit à tous !


----------



## Gregg (11 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> ça va ça va et toi?





je suis malade  :hein: et toi ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juillet 2005)

gregg, ya une faute de frappe dans ta signature, fais gaffe merde...


----------



## 222diablo222 (11 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> je suis malade  :hein: et toi ?


ça va ça va et toi? (parfois j'ai l'impression de me repeter   )


----------



## Gregg (11 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> gregg, ya une faute de frappe dans ta signature, fais gaffe merde...





Ah bon où ca ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juillet 2005)

tricheur


----------



## Gregg (11 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tricheur





Moi ? Jamais


----------



## 222diablo222 (11 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Et ouais !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonne nuit


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? Jamais


 menteur, maintenant... tous les defauts quoi...


----------



## Grug (11 Juillet 2005)

floude


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## Universe player (11 Juillet 2005)

ah ben a cette heure là y a du monde au moins...
 les floodeurs


----------



## Universe player (11 Juillet 2005)

ah ben non..


----------



## Universe player (11 Juillet 2005)

Bon ben bonne nuit tout le monde   
Moi je vais y aller


----------



## Universe player (11 Juillet 2005)

diablo je t'ai vu  
merci pour le gateau   

edit : et voila encore 4 d'affilé.... :love:


----------



## Gregg (11 Juillet 2005)

Bon annif Universe Player !!!! Ca te fait combien ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (11 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon annif Universe Player !!!! Ca te fait combien ?


24 si je me rappele bien 

Bonne nuit amis floodfloods...


----------



## 222diablo222 (11 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> diablo je t'ai vu
> merci pour le gateau
> 
> edit : et voila encore 4 d'affilé.... :love:


Une année de plus, un monologue de plus, ça paye (Bonne nuit à vous aussi)


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

de retour du boulo   

ha que je l'aime mon taf


----------



## Gregg (11 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> 24 si je me rappele bien
> 
> Bonne nuit amis floodfloods...




Bonne nuit a toi petit floodeur


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit tout le monde


bonne nuit.

es que  tu dort la tête dans un trou aussi?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit.
> 
> es que  tu dort la tête dans un trou aussi?



le trou de mon ... oreiller   

ps : c'est un effet d'optique, les autruches ne mettent jamais la tête dans le sable sinon elles ne peuvent plus respirer (essaie tu verra   ) mais comme elles ont souvent la tête près du sol (pour manger ou pour retourner leurs oeufs (les nids sont à même le sol)) (jen suis où dans ses parenthèse  :rateau: )  et ben voilà on a l'impression qu'elles ont la tête dans le sable .....


bonne nuitée  :sleep:


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit petite autruche et a toi toys


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit aux partants


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Je suis en train de dormir sur mon siège de ministre , il faut que je dorme c horrible


----------



## toys (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de dormir sur mon siège de ministre , il faut que je dorme c horrible


bien vas y


----------



## toys (12 Juillet 2005)

si tout le monde dort je vais en faire autemps.


----------



## toys (12 Juillet 2005)

personne a fait le ménage depuis un moment ici!

je fait les cendrillé et le reste fait chier


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juillet 2005)




----------



## toys (12 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


pareil mais en version chat!

en boulle dans le lit le rêve non


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bien vas y





Je suis dans un siege de ministre au chaud et mon lit est froid sans présence féminine ca me donne pas envie


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



 Cela fait plaisir, joeldu18cher! 
 Merci de venir nous rendre des petites visites!...


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Suis je encore le seul jeune sur ce topic ? Je devrai aller faire la fête moi ! Tiens , j'y pense a une bonne idée . Ne suis je pas fabuleux ?


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Cela fait plaisir, joeldu18cher!
> Merci de venir nous rendre des petites visites!...





Oh quelqu'un sur ce topic , fabuleuuuuuuuuuux  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Suis je encore le seul jeune sur ce topic ? Je devrai aller faire la fête moi ! Tiens , j'y pense a une bonne idée . Ne suis je pas fabuleux ?



 Il n'y a *que* des jeunes dans le thread du flood!...  
 Ne savais-tu pas que le flood pouvait être l'un des secrets de l'éternelle jeunesse?...


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a *que* des jeunes dans le thread du flood!...
> Ne savais-tu pas que le flood pouvait être l'un des secrets de l'éternelle jeunesse?...





Le virtuel pour secret de l'eternelle jeunesse cela sera sans moi . Je préfére au combien la présence d'une femme dans mes bras ...  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Le virtuel pour secret de l'eternelle jeunesse cela sera sans moi . Je préfére au combien la présence d'une femme dans mes bras ... :love:



En ce moment, tu as une femme dans tes bras, et tu continues à flooder?...


----------



## toys (12 Juillet 2005)

Ho La Vache S'est Raide Se Matin  :d


----------



## NED (12 Juillet 2005)

Idem Toys !
va me faloir un super café turbo pour décaniller là....
 :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>




*C'est quoi ce truc ?*
on peut jouer au ball trap avec ?




 :mouais:


----------



## lumai (12 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est quoi ce truc ?*
> on peut jouer au ball trap avec ?
> 
> 
> ...




Bah quoi ???
Ils sont mignons ces p'tits coeurs ! :love:

Oui bon faut pas les regarder plus de 30 sec pour éviter la nausée :sick:

Mais dans le genre guimauve, ils sont pas mal !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

un petit café et une clopinette en attendant que le site de l'anpe veuille bien 
m'afficher  ses offres d'emploi ..... en attendant le site en est raide !!


----------



## Universe player (12 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un petit café et une clopinette en attendant que le site de l'anpe veuille bien
> m'afficher ses offres d'emploi ..... en attendant le site en est raide !!


 
 robertav 
:love: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un petit café et une clopinette en attendant que le site de l'anpe veuille bien
> m'afficher  ses offres d'emploi ..... en attendant le site en est raide !!



As- tu pensé que si tu trouvais un taf, tu ne pourrais plus flooder sur Macg ?


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour a tour les floodeuses et flooduers


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> As- tu pensé que si tu trouvais un taf, tu ne pourrais plus flooder sur Macg ?



Mais oui entre 2 exportations je fais que ça  

remarque ça depends de ton taf...


----------



## bouilla (12 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> As- tu pensé que si tu trouvais un taf, tu ne pourrais plus flooder sur Macg ?



Nan si ça peut rassurer Robertav, l'un n'empêche pas l'autre


----------



## Universe player (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tour les floodeuses et flooduers


 
 gregg


----------



## Universe player (12 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Nan si ça peut rassurer Robertav, l'un n'empêche pas l'autre


 
Entierement d'accord avec toi, je confirme...


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> gregg





Comment va ? Sympa ta soirée d'annif ?


----------



## Universe player (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Comment va ? Sympa ta soirée d'annif ?


 
ouai plutot sympa, j'ai bien mangé j'ai bien bu (surtout.. )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> As- tu pensé que si tu trouvais un taf, tu ne pourrais plus flooder sur Macg ?




oui, mais je pourra compenser par un shopping plus intense


----------



## Universe player (12 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais je pourra compenser par un shopping plus intense


 
Ben alors robertav tu m'aime plus ?   tu me dis plus bonjour ?  
:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors robertav tu m'aime plus ?   tu me dis plus bonjour ?
> :love: :love:




si si    

mais j'ai deja dit bonjour ailleur  par ici et
je ne voudrais pas faire un double post et me faire accuser de flodage   


voila des  

   
   
   


et des 

 :love:  :love:  :love:
 :love:  :love:  :love:  
:love:  :love:  :love: 


prenez votre part sans tricher,
1 de chaque pour chaq'un


----------



## Universe player (12 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si si
> 
> mais j'ai deja dit bonjour ailleur  par ici et
> je ne voudrais pas faire un double post et me faire accuser de flodage
> ...


 
ah ben merci me voilà rassuré


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

je vais m'allonger, une petite sieste s'impose     

non, j'ai pas sommeil mais la tete me tourne   .....
et nan j'ai pas picolé meme si c'est un peu la meme chose, 
j'ai seulement mangé du jambon avec une tranche de pain grillé 


ces foutus malaises je les vais oubliés  :mouais: 
mais voila qu' ils me rappellent aux bons vieux souvenir 
depuis 3/4 jours a chaque repas  :hein:


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

500


----------



## Hurrican (12 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ces foutus malaises je les vais oubliés  :mouais:
> mais voila qu' ils me rappellent aux bons vieux souvenir
> depuis 3/4 jours a chaque repas  :hein:


T'as fais un test de grossesse ?    
Bien le bonjour ! :love:
Pas laché le téléphone depuis 7h30 ... :hein: J'ai cru que j'allais même pas pouvoir manger. 
Enfin, çà y est. Aller go, vais me faire réchauffer quelque chose, j'ai la dalle ! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>




*Robertav*
tu me copieras 9 fois dans tous les temps : "je n'utiliserais plus abusément le smiley "









_P.S : comme je suis dans un bon jour, tu peux t'aider du Bescherelle_


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Robertav*
> tu me copieras 9 fois dans tous les temps : "je n'utiliserais plus abusément le smiley "


9 fois  ... je te trouve bien diabolique


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Coucou maiwen


----------



## Xman (12 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Robertav*
> tu me copieras 9 fois dans tous les temps : "je n'utiliserais plus abusément le smiley "



En tout cas...ça fera beaucoup de


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Bon début d'après midi a vous toutes et tous


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Robertav*
> tu me copieras 9 fois dans tous les temps : "je n'utiliserais plus abusément le smiley "



Je n'utiliserai (futur) serait plus adapté 
abusément ? ca existe, ça abusément ?


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2005)

ben vi ça existe ... ça vient du mot "buse" ... me dit pas que tu connais pas  

sinon y a aussi ... abusivement ... mais c'est passé de mode


----------



## Hurrican (12 Juillet 2005)

Du verbe abusé ... Mais c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas dans ton dico ce mot là !  
Il faut dire que tu en fais *abusivement* l'utilisation.


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

j'accompli mon devoir 

j'utiliserais de plus en plus abusément les smiley , 
beaucoup, passionement, a la folie          :love:


que voulez vous, j'ai jamais aimée copier betement


----------



## Patamach (12 Juillet 2005)

dur dur de se concentrer sur le boulot aujourd'hui ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Juillet 2005)

Hello MacGe! 

Ca fait longtemps (enfin, une bonne semaine quoi   ) que j'étais plus passé sur ces forums qui me sont si chers :love:

Content de voir que les habituels floodeurs répondent tjrs présent ici (ouf, 1171 pages déjà  )

Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Hello MacGe!
> 
> Ca fait longtemps (enfin, une bonne semaine quoi   ) que j'étais plus passé sur ces forums qui me sont si chers :love:
> 
> ...


Saloute 

rebienvenue 

edit : tiens 3000 ... c'est un joli nombre


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Tu viens chercher bonheur ici ?


----------



## Amaël (12 Juillet 2005)

Hi there !*

*salut ici ^^


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Juillet 2005)

salut, à vous cela fait déjà trois jours que je ne suis plus repassé ici (après une boule rouge de finn  )
mais vous me manquiez trop

bonne journée à vous tous,
may the good vibes be with you :style:


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Hi there !*
> 
> *salut ici ^^





naméo© mon " salut ici " est sous ©  :love:


----------



## Fillolon (12 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Amaël (12 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> salut, à vous cela fait déjà trois jours que je ne suis plus repassé ici (après une boule rouge de finn  )
> mais vous me manquiez trop
> 
> bonne journée à vous tous,
> may the good vibes be with you :style:


 Salut !
Moi aussi Finn m'a boulé rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> naméo© mon " salut ici " est sous ©  :love:


 Oups ! Je te dois combien ?


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

faux calmer le rouge les gars


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Juillet 2005)

A croire qu'il veuille diffuser le bad spirit sur le bar,
et que Clermond se spécialise dans l'ultra mini-AES pour initié 
en tout cas, ça ne me donne pas envie de prendre la voiture pour y aller la prochaine fois 

C'est dommage 
Le bar est un lieu d'expression, se faire bouler rouge alors qu'on respecte la charte et qu'on agresse personne, j'appelle ça du mauvais esprit. 

J'attend plus d'ouverture d'esprit d'un modo, et encore plus sur le Bar


----------



## Amaël (12 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> A croire qu'il veuille diffuser le bad spirit sur le bar,
> et que Clermond se spécialise dans l'ultra mini-AES pour initié
> en tout cas, ça ne me donne pas envie de prendre la voiture pour y aller la prochaine fois
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> Moi aussi Finn m'a boulé rouge
> 
> 
> ...





Je sais pas , tu as une soeur célibataire ?


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> A croire qu'il veuille diffuser le bad spirit sur le bar,
> et que Clermond se spécialise dans l'ultra mini-AES pour initié
> en tout cas, ça ne me donne pas envie de prendre la voiture pour y aller la prochaine fois
> 
> ...




+1 . A peine , tu dis quelque chose de travers et tu te fais bannir ...


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2005)

Oui, mais non, si finn vous a boulé rouge, c'est que :
- soit vous n'alliez pas dans le sens voulu par la communauté et qu'après une petite remise en place, vous avez continué de plus belle (se faire bannir, c'est pas terrible non plus)
- soit il avait bu (oui, il boit - faut dire aussi qu'il fait pas froid)
- soit vous êtes des fouteurs de merde (ce que je ne pense pas a priori, mais je réserve mon jugement )


----------



## Hurrican (12 Juillet 2005)

Faudrait peut être faire une analyse de conscience et essayer de comprendre pourquoi il a bouler rouge.
Cà m'étonnerais qu'il l'ai fait sans raison.


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour chez vous !!!


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

A mon avis, Finn avais trop bu et Etudiant69 manger trop de Frosties


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Non mais c bien connu ici les newbies sont mal vus ..


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, Finn avais trop bu et Etudiant69 manger trop de Frosties



Vala, sur ce je vais chez le dentiste me détendre un peu. Ouf !


----------



## bouilla (12 Juillet 2005)

Ah les boules hein


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2005)

faut pas prendre les coud'boules de tous les membres au sérieux ... et je crois que c'est pas l'endroit pour en parler ... étudiant ... si ça te bouscule vraiment dans tes neurones , tu n'as qu'a lui demander pourquoi il a fait ça ... ( il peut pas te bouler rouge avant d'avoir boulé 20 autre personnes alors tu as de la marge  ... à moins qu'il soit membre d'une communauté qui le permet ...   )


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Vala, sur ce je vais chez le dentiste me détendre un peu. Ouf !



Ramène pas sa fraise !


----------



## Amaël (12 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait peut être faire une analyse de conscience et essayer de comprendre pourquoi il a bouler rouge.
> Cà m'étonnerais qu'il l'ai fait sans raison.


Il m'a boulé rouge pour ce post ...



			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas , tu as une soeur célibataire ?


Bah non elles sont prises


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Ca fait du bien de manger un bon ptit gouter mais j'avais plus de thé  . I'm shocked


----------



## Hurrican (12 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Il m'a boulé rouge pour ce post ...


Nuance, il t'a boulé rouge, sur ce post. Pas forcément à cause de lui, mais plutôt d'un historique. Le flood était peut être trop "flood". Ce sujet est fait pour, mais on y demande un minimum. De temps en temps il faut y dire des choses intelligibles à défaut d'être intelligentes. 
Attention, je ne juge pas, hein.   j'essaye juste de comprendre pourquoi. 
Finn n'est pas modo à bouler rouge, parce qu'une tête ne lui revient pas. 
Mais faut dire qu'il y a eu une période tendue il n'y a pas longtemps, alors les boulons sont un peu plus serrés, à mon avis.  

Bon, Roberta, tu l'a fais ce test de grossesse ? :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Roberta, tu l'a fais ce test de grossesse ? :love:


j'attends aussi la réponse depuis ce matin  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, Finn avais trop bu et Etudiant69 manger trop de Frosties


J'aime pô les Frosties  
C'étais juste pour le Tigre 










PS @ moi-même: penser à changer d'avatar

PS @ toutlemonde: des suggestions?  on ouvre un concours?


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Finn n'est pas modo à bouler rouge, parce qu'une tête ne lui revient pas.


Je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de boules rouges (et pas trop de verte non plus , mais là n'est pas le sujet )
mais les seules que je n'ai jamais comprises ce sont celles de Finn 
Elles ne se cadraient ni avec la charte, ni avec avec le contexte.

Quand je boule rouge (sauf blague et/ou humour), j'explique mon choix et je ne contreboulerouge jamais (sauf avec Bassman, mais là encore c'est une autre histoire )


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'attends aussi la réponse depuis ce matin  :love:


Tu as fait aussi un test de grossesse


----------



## Hurrican (12 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> mais les seules que je n'ai jamais comprises ce sont celles de Finn


Discutes en avec lui en message privé. 
Les explications franches sont le seul moyen de se faire une bonne idée des gens et de leurs intentions. 
Peut être te rendras tu compte que tu as fais une erreur quelque part sans le vouloir.
Peut être Finn s'apercevra t'il qu'il avait mal jugé tes propos et qu'il s'excusera. 
En tout cas, çà ne pourra qu'être plus clair. 
Il m'est arrivé une seule fois de m'être fait bouler rouge par un modo, et je l'avais mérité.


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fait aussi un test de grossesse





Ca m'interesse


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2005)

Ayé fini ! C'était trop cool !


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> et je l'avais mérité.



il est vrai que tu es très méritant


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pô les Frosties
> C'étais juste pour le Tigre
> 
> 
> ...




C'était pour rigolé que je disais ça   
il est chouette ton avatar


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> sauf avec Bassman


Tu as boulé rouge mon copain ? Oh putain, je sens que je vais faire un malheur !
Ayé, je viens de faire un malheur ! (je change de slip et je reviens)


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fait aussi un test de grossesse


non ... j'attends la réponse de roberta


			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'interesse


qu'est-ce qui t'intéresse    

tu veux faire un test de grossesse aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Roberta, tu l'a fais ce test de grossesse ? :love:




pas besoin       

je sais pourquoi cela marrive mais c'est chouette etre ivre sans boire !!!


----------



## Hurrican (12 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qui t'intéresse
> 
> tu veux faire un test de grossesse aussi ?


Mouhaha, headshot comme on dit chez nous !   

Roberta ... Dommage, on se faisait déjà une joie !  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin
> 
> je sais pourquoi cela marrive mais c'est chouette etre ivre sans boire !!!



Arrêtre de faire la promotion des drogues, on te l'a déjà dit !  
(je plaisante, bien sur - des fois que...)


----------



## Xman (12 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je sais pourquoi cela marrive mais c'est chouette etre ivre sans boire !!!



Ben moi, c'est l'inverse :sick: je peux pas boire sans être ivre...


----------



## Amaël (12 Juillet 2005)

Pouh j'ai faim moi ! Je vais aller me manger un petit


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtre de faire la promotion des drogues, on te l'a déjà dit !
> (je plaisante, bien sur - des fois que...)




bon , je rectifie et j'eclarcie la chose

"_c'est chouette etre ivre sans boire ni fumer ni autre chose:
juste un petit repas a l'eau "_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon , je rectifie et j'eclarcie la chose
> 
> "_c'est chouette etre ivre sans boire ni fumer ni autre chose:
> juste un petit repas a l'eau "_



T'as la recette  ... Nân, parce qu'après une semaine à Marseille j'ai le foie complètement napalmé...


----------



## Hurrican (12 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> _juste un petit repas a l'eau "_


Et tu cherches de quoi tu souffres ? 
Mais faut manger ! De la vraie nourriture, avec plein de bonnes choses, et se faire plaisir. :love:
Sinon, on manque de quelque chose et paf ... 
Allez, passe à la maison, je vais te préparer un repas, un vrai ! 
Ce soir, il y a assiette de crudités tomates(+basilic+échalottes), carottes rapées, betteraves rouges, haricots verts, accompagnée d'un peu de charcuterie du coin.
Ensuite, il y a une épaule d'agneau (déjà au four depuis 1h00), qui sera servie avec des Penne, dans lesquels je rajoute de la sauce tomate maison, du basilic, et des petits dés de courgette blanchis.
Voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'as la recette  ... Nân, parce qu'après une semaine à Marseille j'ai le foie complètement napalmé...




je rigole mais c'est pas vraiment chouette   

plus j'avale de norriture , plus je me sens ivre, la tete tourne comme 
si je bouvais de l'alcool au lieu de manger   

j'ai dja fait cela il y a quelques années pendant 3/4 mois d'affilé....
j'avais passée des examens mais on a rien trouvé ...
j'espere que cette foi sa tiendra pas aussi longtemp , c'est vraiment tres desagreable


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtre de faire la promotion des drogues





			
				Amaël a dit:
			
		

>


Le rappel à l'ordre n'aura même pas tenu deux posts, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ici


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais faut manger ! De la vraie nourriture, avec plein de bonnes choses, et se faire plaisir. :love:



Sors de ce pauvre petit user, Jean Pierre Coffe!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et tu cherches de quoi tu souffres ?
> Mais faut manger ! De la vraie nourriture, avec plein de bonnes choses, et se faire plaisir. :love:
> Sinon, on manque de quelque chose et paf ...
> Allez, passe à la maison, je vais te préparer un repas, un vrai !
> Ce soir, il y a assiette de crudités tomates(+basilic+échalottes), carottes rapées, betteraves rouges, haricots verts, accompagnée d'un peu de charcuterie du coin.


Voilà qui parle bien





			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, il y a une épaule d'agneau (déjà au four depuis 1h00)


Enfoiré....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Allez, passe à la maison, je vais te préparer un repas, un vrai !
> Ce soir, il y a assiette de crudités tomates(+basilic+échalottes), carottes rapées, betteraves rouges, haricots verts, accompagnée d'un peu de charcuterie du coin.
> Ensuite, il y a une épaule d'agneau (déjà au four depuis 1h00), qui sera servie avec des Penne, dans lesquels je rajoute de la sauce tomate maison, du basilic, et des petits dés de courgette blanchis.
> Voilà.




ave cela je vais etre ivre pendant une semaine


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Jean Pierre


Dites 33





			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Coffe


----------



## Hurrican (12 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ave cela je vais etre ivre pendant une semaine


Et tu fais quoi quand tu es ivre ?  :love:
Cà pourrait m'arranger...


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hurrican a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas mieux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Docévil :  "Dites 33"



SM - "Heuuuu... C'est la taille?"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et tu fais quoi quand tu es ivre ?  :love:
> Cà pourrait m'arranger...




ben.....en general je m'endort


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2005)

Ah ? bouge pas alors !  (zut, ça me gratte, serait-ce la smgite ? )


----------



## Hurrican (12 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben.....en general je m'endort


Quelle tristesse. 
Ou alors, c'est que tu picoles sérieusement !  

T'as pas plutôt des problèmes de vertiges dus à l'oreille interne ? Ma belle soeur est atteinte d'une maladie de ce genre, et suit un traitement pour.


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Je suis bien content , j'ai trouvé a la blibliothèque un vrai petit trèsor historique :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juillet 2005)

je trouve pas de truck et de roue pour mon long sur Perpi....  
j'ai les boules....(vertes de preferences.... )

salut a vous tous.... 

Robertav, la derniere fois qu'on c'est croisé, tu voulais des photos, elles y sont....


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien content , j'ai trouvé a la blibliothèque un vrai petit trèsor historique :love:



Je suis bien content aussi, j'ai pas mis les pieds dans une bibliothèque


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Salut a toi Stook comment vas tu ?

 et pour Barcelone ?


----------



## bouilla (12 Juillet 2005)

ça va Gregg, ça se passe bien tes vacances sur le bar des floodeurs ?  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2005)

Ah, Barcelone ! Quelle belle ville ! Quel beau pays ! Quels contrôleurs de train de chiotte !


----------



## N°6 (12 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah, Barcelone ! Quelle belle ville ! Quel beau pays ! Quels contrôleurs de train de chiotte !



Bassman est à Barcelone ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut a toi Stook comment vas tu ?
> 
> et pour Barcelone ?



houps.... :rose: 
avais zappé....
je t'envois ça demain ou jeudi, promis....


----------



## bouilla (12 Juillet 2005)

Bassman est leur   

oh non


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> houps.... :rose:
> avais zappé....
> je t'envois ça demain ou jeudi, promis....




Thanks


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2005)

Barcelone ! La Sagrada familia, le paque Guell (à ne pas manquer - comme tous les édifices de gaudi).
Puis les ramblas, avec d'un côté le barrio gothico (la plaza real, une merveille), de l'autre, le barrio chino (la vielle marchande de confiserie qui deale, une beauté).
En descendant les ramblas, on arrive au port (et on peut s'embarquer en clandé rapidos).

Sinon, la pension garmon (dans la rue qui va de la plaza de la revolucion à la paza real) si elle existe encore, est pas chère et pas d'arnaque


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

J'emmène mes parents ..


----------



## bouilla (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'emmène mes parents ..



c'est vrai que ça fait moins tarte dans ce sens


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que ça fait moins tarte dans ce sens




Un problème ?


----------



## duracel (12 Juillet 2005)

Tournée de blanche pour tous. 
Avec ou sans rondelle?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Barcelone ! La Sagrada familia, le paque Guell (à ne pas manquer - comme tous les édifices de gaudi).
> Puis les ramblas, avec d'un côté le barrio gothico (la plaza real, une merveille), de l'autre, le barrio chino (la vielle marchande de confiserie qui deale, une beauté).
> En descendant les ramblas, on arrive au port (et on peut s'embarquer en clandé rapidos).
> 
> Sinon, la pension garmon (dans la rue qui va de la plaza de la revolucion à la paza real) si elle existe encore, est pas chère et pas d'arnaque



tu oublies le plus important, le nettoyage du bar du Hard Rock café......nom de nom.........
les serveuses en petite jupes, tres tres courtes sur le bar dansant entre les flammes de Tequilla dispercé sur le comptoir......on nettoie au lance Flamme là-bas....
entre 23 et 00.....un grand moment....




ps: et pour tes parents, 2 Jack Coca (à 3¤20 le presque demi litre...) et hop, il n'y verront que du feu...


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Bien je crois que je vais y aller seul


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2005)

Pas grave ! Le paque Guell (sur la hauteur de la ville) est une merveille ! 
La sagrada famillia (la cathédrale) aussi, si les échafaudages ont diminué, on voit mieux 
Essayez de trouver les autres bâtiments de gaudi (des façades dégoulinantes superbes !)

Voilà - une recherche google "barcelone-gaudi" t'en dira plus 

EDIT : c'est pour si tes parents viennent aussi, hein


----------



## bouilla (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un problème ?




euh..toi ?


----------



## duracel (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien je crois que je vais y aller seul



Où ça?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave ! Le paque Guell (sur la hauteur de la ville) est une merveille !
> La sagrada famillia (la cathédrale) aussi, si les échafaudages ont diminué, on voit mieux
> Essayez de trouver les autres bâtiments de gaudi (des façades dégoulinantes superbes !)
> 
> ...




Exact....et MontJuic....c'est super aussi....avec le fenicualire qui passe sur le port...superbe...
, le tibidau aussi, (c'est a montjuic) une mini ville dont chaque rue est une ville d'espagne....
sympa....

sinon, y a les boites du port qui sont sympa.....entre autre...


----------



## duracel (12 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ... le fenicualire ...




funiculaire, c'est pas mieux?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> funiculaire, c'est pas mieux?



du moment que ça fait la meme chose...

trop de precipitation....
vu qu'on me bride ici, je poste sur iPoG en meme temps...


----------



## duracel (12 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> du moment que ça fait la meme chose...
> 
> trop de precippitation....
> vu qu'on me bride ici, je poste sur iPoG en meme temps...



Ah, si monsieur cherche la difficulté, alors...
Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça fasse la même chose. Y'en a un des deux qui n'existe pas, sauf dans tes rêves.


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ah, si monsieur cherche la difficulté, alors...
> Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça fasse la même chose. Y'en a un des deux qui n'existe pas, sauf dans tes rêves.




mince.....moi qui reve tout le temps, il doit y avoir plein de truc qui n'existe pas alors....
....

les monsieurs bleus au bord des routes, ils existent....parce que sinon, c'est cool....mon grondé l'autre jour.....
et les monsieurs a grandes oreilles habillé en vert....il existent....parce que sinon c'est dommage, ils sont si gentil...


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juillet 2005)

soirée crepes ce soir....bon, je vous laisse...amusez vous bien....


+++


----------



## Sloughi (12 Juillet 2005)

bonjour


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonjour


Sloughi


----------



## Franswa (12 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> soirée crepes ce soir....bon, je vous laisse...amusez vous bien....
> 
> 
> +++


 moi aussi :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi :love:


 soirée *Guinness* pour moi :love:


----------



## Franswa (12 Juillet 2005)

Pareil    Guiness crêpes :love:


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Bon les floodeurs soirée soit " Lost " soit "Histoire de France by MONSIEUR Duby "


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

Bon j'ai envie de floooooooder moi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai envie de floooooooder moi



alors bonjour floodeur


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> alors bonjour floodeur


Bonsoir floodeuse


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai envie de floooooooder moi



Quelle belle parole !


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

APPEL AU FLOOD


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir les floodeurs!   
alors, ça hyper-mega-giga-super flood toujours ici??


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quelle belle parole !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir floodeuse



à part ça qu'est ce que tu dis de bô ?
je me suis renseigné t'es un petit jeune (non pas de macgé mais en âge)
et t'as déjà un mac !!! dire que j'ai eut mon premier ordinateur à 18 ans et c'était un Pc de 3 Giga  :mouais: qui n'a pas duré longtemps j'ai dût attendre six ans pour pouvoir pianoter sur mon ibook  :rose: quel coup de vieux ....

je me rappelle de mes premiers cours d'informatif en 198 ... ou on faisait
C:dksjjcbvbncf/cbkljdjcbnc pour accéder au bureau  :rose:


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir les floodeurs!
> alors, ça hyper-mega-giga-super flood toujours ici??


Bah aujourd'hui 'zont l'air hyper-mega-giga-super endormis


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bah aujourd'hui 'zont l'air hyper-mega-giga-super endormis



ils devraient faire des ptites siestes pour être dispo au flood a 100%


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> à part ça qu'est ce que tu dis de bô ?
> je me suis renseigné t'es un petit jeune (non pas de macgé mais en âge)
> et t'as déjà un mac !!! dire que j'ai eut mon premier ordinateur à 18 ans et c'était un Pc de 3 Giga  :mouais: qui n'a pas duré longtemps j'ai dût attendre six ans pour pouvoir pianoter sur mon ibook  :rose: quel coup de vieux ....
> 
> ...


Oui je partage un "vieil" iMac G3 avec mon frère mais bientôt mon pôpa va s'acheter un iMac G5 et donc on en aura un pour mon père un pour moi un pour mon frère et puis mon autre frère il a déjà un mac mini  (là je suis sur le PowerBook de mon père  ) (faut bien compenser quand on a pas la télé  )


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ils devraient faire des ptites siestes pour être dispo au flood a 100%


Oui mais faut tourner pour que y'ait toujours quelqu'un


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bah aujourd'hui 'zont l'air hyper-mega-giga-super endormis



Fais gaffe à ce que tu dis ....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Oui je partage un "vieil" iMac G3 avec mon frère mais bientôt mon pôpa va s'acheter un iMac G5 et donc on en aura un pour mon père un pour moi un pour mon frère et puis mon autre frère il a déjà un mac mini  (là je suis sur le PowerBook de mon père  ) (faut bien compenser quand on a pas la télé  )



et je paries que t'as déjà un playstation 2 (ah la nintendo 8 bits   )


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais faut tourner pour que y'ait toujours quelqu'un



J'ai dit attention !!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> et je paries que t'as déjà un playstation 2 (ah la nintendo 8 bits   )


Sans télé j'aurais du mal


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> et je paries que t'as déjà un playstation 2 (ah la nintendo 8 bits   )



moi j'ai une playstation 2 (je m'en sert quasiment jamais, et une merveilleuse Super Nintendo, très old school, c'est un ptit plaisir de jouer à super mario et donkey kong dessus...


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit attention !!!


Oui bergère


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> et je paries que t'as déjà un playstation 2 (ah la nintendo 8 bits   )



T'aimes pas la nintendo 8 bits ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Sans télé j'aurais du mal



ton père ne serait pas informaticien par hasard ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ton père ne serait pas informaticien par hasard ?


Non, instit et ma mère assistante maternelle


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Oui bergère



Alors on va rigoler un peu ...   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Non, instit et ma mère assistante maternelle



Et ben on voit ce que ça donne tout ça ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'aimes pas la nintendo 8 bits ?



ben si elle me rappelle plein de souvenirs :love: , des fois je fais des rêves ou je tire sur des canards très pixellisés (à moins que ce soit la 16 bits) et je retrouve en salopette rouge entre des flammes 
enfin, c'était le bon vieux temps


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Alors on va rigoler un peu ...   :love:


 tu m'fais peur là


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ben si elle me rappelle plein de souvenirs :love: , des fois je fais des rêves ou je tire sur des canards très pixellisés (à moins que ce soit la 16 bits) et je retrouve en salopette rouge entre des flammes
> enfin, c'était le bon vieux temps



Moi je boxe également des fakirs qui se dédoublent à toute vitesse ! :


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et ben on va se que ça donne tout ça ...


"va" tu verbe var?


----------



## lumai (12 Juillet 2005)

*
* *TadaaaAAAaaaaaammmm !!!


*​


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> tu m'fais peur là



T'inquiète mon petit agneau perdu dans le flot du flood !


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *
> * *TadaaaAAAaaaaaammmm !!!
> 
> 
> *​


  aïe mes yeux    Bon 3000!


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *
> * *TadaaaAAAaaaaaammmm !!!
> 
> 
> *​



Ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis !!!!!!!! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> "va" tu verbe var?



T'var ta gueule à la récré !!!


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'var ta gueule à la récré !!!


Non parle pas de récrée ou de truc du genre tu vois là j'suis en vacances


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:



Plaît-il ? :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Non parle pas de récrée ou de truc du genre tu vois là j'suis en vacances



Mais moi aussi et depuis longtemps


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:


 

[1.  Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.
2.  Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.

Pfff ils veulent vraiment du mal au flood   ]


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Plaît-il ? :rateau:



Interdisfonctionnement dans ma capacité visuelle à discerner certains pixel de mon écran à une heure tardive   

=>   (ca va mieux!)


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi aussi et depuis longtemps


   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> [1.  Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.
> 2.  Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.
> 
> Pfff ils veulent vraiment du mal au flood   ]



Faut savoir jouer avec les règles !


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Interdisfonctionnement dans ma capacité visuelle à discerner certains pixel de mon écran à une heure tardive
> 
> =>   (ca va mieux!)


Interdiction aux mots de plus de 15 lettres après 21h00, merci


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Interdisfonctionnement dans ma capacité visuelle à discerner certains pixel de mon écran à une heure tardive
> 
> =>   (ca va mieux!)



Bon tant mieux si ça va ... mieux :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:



Ca t'en bouche un coin ... coin ? :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Interdiction aux mots de plus de 15 lettres après 21h00, merci



Dire que quand j'avais 10ans, je voulais absolument des lunettes comme dans Tom-Tom et Nana, alors je suis allé à l'école avec de fausses lunettes que j'avais eu ds le menu enfant chez Quick (c'était des lunettes avec un vert pivotant solaire que j'ai cassé)... tout le monde a cru que c'était des vraies


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca t'en bouche un coin ... coin ? :rateau:


C'est la retraite à 25 ans?


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> C'est la retraite à 25 ans?



Avant même de bosser !


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Dire que quand j'avais 10ans, je voulais absolument des lunettes comme dans Tom-Tom e t Nana, alors je suis allé à l'école avec de fausses lunettes que j'avais eu ds le menu enfant chez Quick (c'était des lunettes avec un vert pivotant solaire que j'ai cassé)... tout le monde a cru que c'était des vraies


PAreil pour les phrases de plus de 30 mots


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> PAreil pour les phrases de plus de 30 mots



Chacun son style !


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> PAreil pour les phrases de plus de 30 mots



 :rateau:  :rateau:
à partir de 22h ça s'agRavvvve


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

Bon j'vais regarder un p'tit dvd à plus tard


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:  :rateau:
> à partir de 22h ça s'agRavvvve



C'est sûr que si tu rajoutes des lettres ... :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'vais regarder un p'tit dvd à plus tard



 
quoi comme dvd?

moi aussi je vais y aller parce que ma vision...  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 
bon demain je vais chez l'opticien.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi je boxe également des fakirs qui se dédoublent à toute vitesse ! :



oh mais tu es de l'année du singe un conscrits !!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> oh mais tu es de l'année du singe un conscrits !!!!!



Il me semble que je suis plus chèvre que singe !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

ma tante ne s'est pas se servir de son portable (appareil à téléphoner)
elle m'envoit plein de texto par erreur car je suis la première de son répertoire

le message est identique : "m on"

c'est la quatrième dimenssion que faire  :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

Changer de numéro de portable et ne pas prévenir ta tante ?  

Ou alors plus sérieusement lui dire de mettre le verrou pour ne pas composer par accident un numéro quand il est dans son sac ...  (et là c'était l'éclair de génie fulgurant qui traverse la pièce. Regardez-le bien y en  pas souvent  ).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Changer de numéro de portable et ne pas prévenir ta tante ?
> 
> Ou alors plus sérieusement lui dire de mettre le verrou pour ne pas composer par accident un numéro quand il est dans son sac ...  (et là c'était l'éclair de génie fulgurant qui traverse la pièce. Regardez-le bien y en  pas souvent  ).




je l'ai déjà fait .... quand les premiers messages sont apparues : "m"

heureusement il n'y a que trois lettre par touches


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai déjà fait .... quand les premiers messages sont apparues : "m"
> 
> heureusement il n'y a que trois lettre par touches



Peut-être qu'elle n'y pense pas tout le temps ... Mais ce qui est étonnant c'est que ce soit toujours la même touche qui est pressée (celle du M, N et O).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être qu'elle n'y pense pas tout le temps ...



elle n'y pense pas du tout elle ne sait pas ce dont je lui parle mais dit oui
tu sais elle ne connais même pas la nintendo, elle a connut la télé en noir et blanc

le pire dans tout ça c'est que c'est moi qui est entrer mon nom dans le répertoire

m comme malédiction

putain ça recommence   :affraid: 

et je peux pas appeler à cette heure ci une retraitée  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être qu'elle n'y pense pas tout le temps ... Mais ce qui est étonnant c'est que ce soit toujours la même touche qui est pressée (celle du M, N et O).



je suppute que par une autre manipulation (malediction) le message soit enregistré la prochaine fois que je l'a voit je lui subtilise le portable et change mon nom ....


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

Essaye toujours ... elle est peut-être pas encore endormie. Parce que là si tu reçois toujours des messages c'est qu'il est mal posé (genre clavier contre la table).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Essaye toujours ... elle est peut-être pas encore endormie. Parce que là si tu reçois toujours des messages c'est qu'il est mal posé (genre clavier contre la table).



j'en reçois toujours et encore ...
j'vais éteindre le portable, j'verrais bien demain ...


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> je suppute que par une autre manipulation (malediction) le message soit enregistré la prochaine fois que je l'a voit je lui subtilise le portable et change mon nom ....



C'est fort possible ! Mais au lieu de changer ton nom tu peux lui dire de le poser convenablement et de mettre ce verrou.

Parce que la prochaine fois ça risque de déranger quelqu'un d'autre ... mais bon tu me diras du moment que c'est pas toi !


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> j'en reçois toujours et encore ...
> j'vais éteindre le portable, j'verrais bien demain ...



J'imagine même pas comment tu vas le retrouver demain en le rallumant ... Encombré de messages qu'il va être.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine même pas comment tu vas le retrouver demain en le rallumant ... Encombré de messages qu'il va être.



j'vais passer ma matinée à les effacer, j'espère que personne n'a cherché à m'envoyer un texto entre temps


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> j'vais passer ma matinée à les effacer, j'espère que personne n'a cherché à m'envoyer un texto entre temps



Ben normalement ils doivent tous arriver même si il y en a deux en même temps.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben normalement ils doivent tous arriver même si il y en a deux en même temps.



c'est des rafles de 3 en ce moment .... j'ai deux messages enregistrés


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

je crois que je vais aller manger  
il se fait faim et demain .... boulot  :sleep: 

bonne nuit stargazer


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit odré !


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit Odré


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

J'aime bien l'histoire du portable :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ben si elle me rappelle plein de souvenirs :love: , des fois je fais des rêves ou je tire sur des canards très pixellisés (à moins que ce soit la 16 bits) et je retrouve en salopette rouge entre des flammes
> enfin, c'était le bon vieux temps




avec le pistolet  ?     

ben ; moi qui n'aime pas vraiment les consoles , je dois dire
que depuis qu'elle est tombé en raide la vieille nitendo cela me manque     

c'est l'unique jeux où je peux battre mon fils !!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Juillet 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Xman (12 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ben si elle me rappelle plein de souvenirs :love: , des fois je fais des rêves ou je tire sur des canards très pixellisés (à moins que ce soit la 16 bits) et je retrouve en salopette rouge entre des flammes
> enfin, c'était le bon vieux temps



Mais !!! 
   :affraid:  ça va pas ?


----------



## Xman (12 Juillet 2005)

Enfin, j'suis pas en 16 bits moi...et pourquoi faire ???


----------



## bouilla (13 Juillet 2005)

Minuit


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

Minuit, Bonne nuit, faites de beaux rêves...


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

Qui flood?   Bonne nuit floodeurs  !


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

Allez promis: le dernier! à tout à l'heure


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Juillet 2005)

il était un roi mage qui cherchait son village


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Juillet 2005)

une bonne odeur l'attira au bar des floodeurs ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Juillet 2005)

douce nuit à tous


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Juillet 2005)

je reviens vraiment dans une semaine ...


----------



## toys (13 Juillet 2005)

un coucou en speed faut que je dorme y a du taf demain


----------



## toys (13 Juillet 2005)

en fait pas si speed que ca il reste du son a encodé


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

Oulà, 9h25 et pas encore âme qui vive sur ce thread ? 
He be, y a du laissez-aller. 
Alors, je lance le premier bonjour de la matinée ! :love:


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (13 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

france telecom /wanadoo quand tu me tiens.......   

je suis en 2024 , l'homme veut bien passer a 8 mega , je commence mon parcour  de combattant :mouais: 

pour commencer j'attaque par le site , voir la compatibilité du modem , pas envie de payer un supplement : on parle des thomson et pas des alcatel , donc bon ou pas?

j'appelle le 1014 ....apres avoir tapoté mon n° et autre je tombe sur un conseiller tres gentil , teste ma ligne, c'est oki je suis elegible pour un 8 mega mais pour le modem il ne sait pas et il me passe le service tecnique directement comme cela je ne payera pas la comunication

le service tecnique me dis que c'est bon , soit pour la ligne (pourtant je lui ai dit que on vient de la tester ) soit pour le modem , donc pas besoin de la livebox mais pour le changement je dois repasser au service commerciale , un n° payant surtaxé

je lui fais remarquer gentillement que je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrai payer un numero surtaxé quand en passant  par le 1014 gratuit on  change aussi le forfait wanadoo

ce coup de fil a durée exactement 35 minutes .....
je m'en fiche , j'ai mon temp et puis je n'ai rien payé

je recompose le 1014 gratuit , je retapote mon n° tel et autre et la je tombe sur le PARFAIT IMBECILLE !!!!!!!

- bonjour monsieur , je veux passer de 2024 en 8 mega , mon modem et ma ligne sont elegibles le service tecnique vient de me le confirmer
- mais vous savez que vous pouvez le faire en ligne?
- oui mais non, je prefere le telephone
- attendez je verifié votre ligne
- mais monsieur on vient de le tester 2 fois , tout est oki
- je verifie quand meme 

ça commence a m'agacer mais bon , j'ai rien d'autre a faire , s'il veux verifier il n'a que a le faire !! amen !!

- madame c'est bon, donc je vous passe en 8 mega et je vous commande la livebox
- non monsieur avec mon modem j'en ai pas besoin
- madame , je suis tres competent , pour le 8mega la livebox est obligatoire
- ben non monsieur le service tecnique me dit que j'en ai pas besoin , mon modem est suffisant
- madame, je vous dit que je suis competent et que il vous faut la livebox
- monsieur , pas seulement vous etes un parfait imbeclle mais en plus un parfait incompetente , c'est pas avec moi qui vous obtendriez la prime pour avoir collé une livebox , cherchez un autre pigeon 

et vlammmm , enervé je raccroche au nez 

n'ayant plus envie de tomber encore sur un imbecile je me resigne a telephoner au numero surtaxé où bien evidemment on re-verifiera que ma ligne et mon modem sont bien comptatible.... 

super , plus d'un 1h10 pour changer de forfait !!!!!!!   :mouais:    :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Coucou ici !!!


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> - mais vous savez que vous pouvez le faire en ligne?
> - oui mais non, je prefere le telephone


Le mossieur, il avait raison, pourquoi tu ne le fais pas en ligne ? Tu payes pas de téléphone, puisque tu vas simplement sur le site, changer toi même ta ligne.  
En attendant bonjour ma belle. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juillet 2005)

Pauvre Tatav....on te fait des miseres comme d'hab.....
que c'est penible pour changer de forfaits chez Wanamou.....
enfin, bon courage.....
ceci dit, elle est bien la livebox aussi...

ps: Tatav, poour le lien, il y a le "photos" dans ma signature...au dessus du bouton citer....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre Tatav....on te fait des miseres comme d'hab.....
> que c'est penible pour changer de forfaits chez Wanamou.....
> enfin, bon courage.....
> ceci dit, elle est bien la livebox aussi...
> ...




pour en faire quoi de la livebox?       

enfin, j'ai vu les photos, betement je cliquais sur le lien sous l'image donc....
pas moyen de vor les photos !!    

pas trop des moustik au sainte ?    :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas trop des moustik au sainte ?    :love:  :love:



non, mais faut pas confondre *les* Saintes Marie *de* la mer (en Camargue) et Sainte-Marie la mer (en Catalogne...)




en fait, il y avait surtout des coccinelles, il y a eu un laché (pour les vignes) Vendredi et le vent les a emmené vers la mer.....jamais vu autant de coccinelles...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Le mossieur, il avait raison, pourquoi tu ne le fais pas en ligne ?
> 
> En attendant bonjour ma belle. :love: :love: :love:




passekeuuuuuuu     

bonjour toi    :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juillet 2005)

bon, je vous laisse.....a cet apres-midi....

*Bon'Ap...!*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, mais faut pas confondre *les* Saintes Marie *de* la mer (en Camargue) et Sainte-Marie la mer (en Catalogne...)
> 
> en fait, il y avait surtout des coccinelles, il y a eu un laché (pour les vignes) Vendredi et le vent les a emmené vers la mer.....jamais vu autant de coccinelles...




je me disait bien que c'etais bien au pluriel  où j'ai passé les vacances
les plus mustiqueuse de ma vie     

jamais plus  :mouais:     

coccinelles.....pourtant j'ai pas vu une seule foto avec       :love:


----------



## Patamach (13 Juillet 2005)

salut les champions


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Salut a toi et salut a dibaloooooooooooooooo


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour en faire quoi de la livebox?


Nous on est passés à 8Mb y'a pas lontemps et on a pas encore reçu la livebox mais ça marche parfaitement avec l'ancien modem 
Au fait bonjour les floodeurs


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

Pour mon 400ème post, je vous souhaite à tous une

BONNE JOURNÉE!!!!!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut a toi et salut a dibaloooooooooooooooo


Dibalo?     Bijour Gregg


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Bien ouais , un diabolo menthe


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien ouais , un diabolo menthe


Tout de suite m'sieur!


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Bon'Ap...!*


A 11h30 ? 
Tu manges tôt toi. 



			
				Robertav a dit:
			
		

> passekeuuuuuuu


 C'est pas une bonne raison çà.  :love:
Et pis t'avais qu'à être chez Free ! 

Bon, je vais encore manger tout seul à midi... Il reste de l'épaugne d'agneau, et un peu de ratatouille. Qui vient les partager avec moi ?


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite m'sieur!





Eta vec la jolie fille qui va avec !


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

:love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Eta vec la jolie fille qui va avec !


Voilà voilà




Ha, bah désolé


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà voilà
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vi , j'oubliai c pas encore de ton age


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Vi , j'oubliai c pas encore de ton age


  --


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> --





Ca c du post


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> A 11h30 ?
> Tu manges tôt toi.
> 
> C'est pas une bonne raison çà.  :love:
> ...




si tu fais un petit effort de voiture , je t'offre un resto a midi     

si moi je dois venir chez toi.......
ben j'arrivera dans 10 ans douée comme je suis avec les plans !!


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca c du post


J'ai été obligé de faire [ COLOR=White]--[/COLOR] pour que ça rentre


----------



## madlen (13 Juillet 2005)

bonne apetit


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si tu fais un petit effort de voiture , je t'offre un resto a midi
> 
> si moi je dois venir chez toi.......
> ben j'arrivera dans 10 ans douée comme je suis avec les plans !!





On se cotise tous pour t'offrir un GPS robertrav ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Nous on est passés à 8Mb y'a pas lontemps et on a pas encore reçu la livebox mais ça marche parfaitement avec l'ancien modem
> Au fait bonjour les floodeurs




mais alors pourquoi l'avoir commandé?   

si c'est pour la telé* ou le telephone moi je dis non a leur tarif exorbitant !!!  :mouais:      


mais es que on la vois où le telé?
sur l'ordi ou sur ecran telé?


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais alors pourquoi l'avoir commandé?
> 
> si c'est pour la telé* ou le telephone moi je dis non a leur tarif exorbitant !!!  :mouais:
> 
> ...


c'est pour le téléphone enfin en tout cas pas pour la télé après demande à mon père


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On se cotise tous pour t'offrir un GPS robertrav ?  :love:




la voila une bonne idée     

bioman a fait mettre l'option radar recul sur la titine, 
comme cela j'evitera les poteaux caché .... 

mais si on me met le GPS la suis sure , personne m'evitera une rencontre appoché avec le vehicule ou la plante devant moi !!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais es que on la vois où le telé?
> sur l'ordi ou sur ecran telé?


Ne commençons pas a faire du flood intelligent y'a des tread expres pour ça


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> :love:




*T'as rien de mieux à poster ?*
genre ceci :


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour le téléphone enfin en tout cas pas pour la télé




ben là , avec le prix pratiqué par wanadoo t'as pas fait un affaire ....

le jour que je me decide de passer mes coup de fil par la box , je passe chez free
meme service pour un prix reduit a moitié


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

Tiens pour la livebox


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Ne commençons pas a faire du flood intelligent y'a des tread expres pour ça




encore un qui veut m'envoyer chez les tecniciens me faire massacrer


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si tu fais un petit effort de voiture , je t'offre un resto a midi
> si moi je dois venir chez toi.......
> ben j'arrivera dans 10 ans douée comme je suis avec les plans !!


Heu j'ai 1h30 de route...  On va manger tard. Et puis 1h30 retour plus la durée du repas, la parlotte, le poker (et + si affinités  ) , je vais pas être en avance pour répondre aux clients qui m'appellent.


----------



## Patamach (13 Juillet 2005)

g faim g envie d'un steak tartare


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Heu j'ai 1h30 de route...  On va manger tard. Et puis 1h30 retour plus la durée du repas, la parlotte, le poker (et + si affinités  ) , je vais pas être en avance pour répondre aux clients qui m'appellent.




et le trasfert des appeles il a eté conçu pour le chien ?


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Juillet 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> g faim g envie d'un steak tartare


Moi aussi


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et le trasfert des appeles il a eté conçu pour le chien ?


Non, mais je ne peux me connecter que depuis chez moi sur les différents serveurs du groupe ou des clients. Et sans accès je vais souvent avoir du mal à répondre. 
Mais je note ta bonne volonté, et je me trouverais bien un jour pour faire une virée chez toi. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais je note ta bonne volonté, et je me trouverais bien un jour pour faire une virée chez toi. :love:




te sens pas obligé non plus !!!


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> te sens pas obligé non plus !!!


Tout le plaisir sera pour moi !  :love: :love:
Bon, encore 1 ... et c'est les 4000 (pas la cité svp  ) ! :love: :love:


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Sur ce , je vais manger . Bon appetit a toutes et tous


----------



## duracel (13 Juillet 2005)

Un petit schnaps pour favoriser la digestion.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Quelle soirée hier mes amis


----------



## duracel (13 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Quelle soirée hier mes amis



Raconte mon minou.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Disons que j'étais plus puceau mais maintenant encore moins


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

et la charte  

( coucou ) 

ps : c'est drôle, tu écris normalement, en toute lettres, et puis "puceau" tu l'écris pas en toute lettres ... *réflexion*


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Disons que j'étais plus pusso mais maintenant encore moins



Ah ! Toi tu t'es fait faire le ... oups, la charte, bon dieu de latex


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

maï 
La forme est bonne ?


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> maï
> La forme est bonne ?


oukouk  

très bonne comme tu le vois


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

Perso, c'est week-end ce soir pour moi si je termine le taf dans l'aprème 
Ca va être chaud, mais pas irréalisable


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

Bon, j'y vais ! A plus les minous


----------



## bouilla (13 Juillet 2005)

mmiiiiiaaaaooouuuu


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> mmiiiiiaaaaooouuuu


mmmm tu fais ça si bien :love:


----------



## Taho! (13 Juillet 2005)

Là je suis à Toulouse  

c'est pas Lou Pascalou, mais depuis chez Lou Pascalon :love:


----------



## bouilla (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mmmm tu fais ça si bien :love:



ça a été une longue pèriode de négociation avec mon maître, mais finalement il a bien voulu passer outre l'opération de castrage 
 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> ça a été une longue pèriode de négociation avec mon maître, mais finalement il a bien voulu passer outre l'opération de castrage
> :love:


Que nenni.


----------



## bouilla (13 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Que nenni.



Chuteeeuuuuuu pffff    :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2005)

De retour de Lyon, je vous ai manqué?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

Non.


----------



## bouilla (13 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, t'étais parti ?     :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> De retour de Lyon, je vous ai manqué?


T'étais là?


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Disons que j'étais plus puceau mais maintenant encore moins






Alors heureuse ?


----------



## Spyro (13 Juillet 2005)

Juste un petit    en passant.


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, t'étais parti ?     :love:


pas mieux    :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2005)

Pourquoi ces réactions ne m'étonnent pas?


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ces réactions ne m'étonnent pas?


pov ti nounou 

tu veux un calin ?


----------



## Spyro (13 Juillet 2005)

_Grrrrmmmm j'aime pas poster en bas de page, déjà que d'habitude on me remarque à peine...  _


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

il est tout mignon ton avatar (mon) dragon  :love:

mais pourquoi il est noir ... tu es passé au micro-ondes ? ( roberta a encore fait des siennes  )


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Grrrrmmmm j'aime pas poster en bas de page, déjà que d'habitude on me remarque à peine...  _


Mets un gif flashy dans ta signature


----------



## Spyro (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi il est noir ... tu es passé au micro-ondes ?


Roooooh

Agade:









Il faudrait que j'ajoute quelques petits raffinements dans la crète et les cornes (comme les plis dans le bandeau - qui eux sont d'origine).
Pour info c'est à la base un projet de ticheurte que je veux me faire


----------



## madlen (13 Juillet 2005)

Salut ça farte ? :rateau:  :rose: 

 

je sais pas ce qui m'arrive... j'en ai marre des ordi !
y fais trop beau... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pov ti nounou
> 
> tu veux un calin ?



Ah! Enfin une proposition intéressante
 :love:


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Salut ça farte ? :rateau:  :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ben sors


----------



## madlen (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ben sors



Y en à qui bosse


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu veux un calin ?


Tu sais les Calimero aussi ils ont besoin de calins, car le monde est "vraiment trop injuste".  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais les Calimero aussi ils ont besoin de calins, car le monde est "vraiment trop injuste".  :love:



Jaloux


----------



## Spyro (13 Juillet 2005)

C'est où qu'on s'inscrit pour les calins ?    :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Y en à qui bosse





C quoi ce mot ?


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

J'en connais une qui a du succès aujourd'hui !


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est où qu'on s'inscrit pour les calins ?    :rateau:


c'est là...


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

aaaaah mais tipobien ????  !!!  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Jamais contente celle la  .


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

Hoooo ! :love:







Ça change du violet ça !!!  

edit pour la dernière fois : Merci Spyro ! :love: 

 les autres !!!​


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

>


heu ... il foire un peu ton lien sur une image Lumai.


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Hoooo ! :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ca c du lien


----------



## Spyro (13 Juillet 2005)

luminette





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

>


Pour une URL de l'image, cf mon message plus haut  


_ PS: c'est fini de vous moquer les zotes là ?     _


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

Et vous faîtes comment, les p'tits malins, pour afficher un avatar dans le message ???
Hein ?


Autant que ce soit utile, si vous jasez...


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

ha bah tout de suite, il y a plus personne !   


Heureusement que Spyro est là


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et vous faîtes comment, les p'tits malins, pour afficher un avatar dans le message ???
> Hein ?


Il y a plein de méthodes, comme copier le lien entier de l'image, au lieu de juste un bout. 
On peut aussi sauvegarder l'image, la mettre dans sa gallerie, ou autre site perso, et faire un lien sur cette nouvelle image.
etc... 
Mais bon, faut bien débuter !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour chez vous !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et vous faîtes comment, les p'tits malins, pour afficher un avatar dans le message ???
> Hein ?
> 
> 
> Autant que ce soit utile, si vous jasez...








Comme ça


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

mais dites ... je vois pas l'intérêt de faire tout ça


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/image.php?u=4294&dateline=1095511369
> 
> Comme ça



Ben oui si tu mets le lien de l'image d'un avatar comme adresse entre [img ] [/img], ça n'affiche pas l'image mais le lien vers l'image...


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

Hé hé c'est presque un forum technique ici !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé c'est presque un forum technique ici !



Oui alors on arrête merci, j'ai mal à la tête !


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais dites ... je vois pas l'intérêt de faire tout ça


 Afficher l'avatar de Spyro dans mon message !


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui alors on arrête merci, j'ai mal à la tête !


 Ho le pauv' chou !!! :sick:


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Afficher l'avatar de Spyro dans mon message !


tu aurait pu dire "l'avatar de spyro" et puis c'était bon


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ho le pauv' chou !!! :sick:



Voui ... :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il est tout mignon ton avatar (mon) dragon  :love:
> 
> mais pourquoi il est noir ... tu es passé au micro-ondes ? ( roberta a encore fait des siennes  )




juré...... c'est pas moi ki l'as cramé !!!!!!


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu aurait pu dire "l'avatar de spyro" et puis c'était bon


 Vi, aussi ! 

Mais c'est moins visuel !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu aurait pu dire "l'avatar de spyro" et puis c'était bon



Non car  après tu peux pas faire des posts d'explication et monter ton total !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> juré...... c'est pas moi ki l'as cramé !!!!!!



Je demande témoin !!!


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

en fin de compte j'ai édité une première fois en donnant le lien vers l'image

et puis après Spyro m'a donné son lien à lui ! 

Et hop voilà l'image !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je demande témoin !!!




demande a lumai: elle sait que j'aime pas les dragon rotis !!!


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non car  après tu peux pas faire des posts d'explication et monter ton total !


 Loin de moi cette idée...

Je n'approche pas les 5000, moi !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Lumaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii t'es demandée !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Loin de moi cette idée...
> 
> Je n'approche pas les 5000, moi !



Moi non plus ...


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Lumaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii t'es demandée !


 Où çaaaa ???


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Où çaaaa ???




tu as besoin de lunettes ?   


 :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> demande a lumai: elle sait que j'aime pas les dragon rotis !!!




Oui oui, je confirme !
Tu les préfères en sushi... voire légèrement poëlé, juste saisi... à peine tiédi
Plus les dragons deviennent caoutchouteux... :sick: immangeables !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

Au fond à gauche


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Au fond à gauche



C'est occupéééééééééé !!!   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, je confirme !
> Tu les préfères en sushi... voire légèrement poëlé, juste saisi... à peine tiédi
> Plus les dragons deviennent caoutchouteux... :sick: immangeables !




tartaitement      

sans oublier la derniere degustation : mariné au salmi     

tu t'en souviens de comment il etait delicieux ?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, je confirme !
> Tu les préfères en sushi... voire légèrement poëlé, juste saisi... à peine tiédi
> Plus les dragons deviennent caoutchouteux... :sick: immangeables !



Je suis comme Saint Thomas, je ne crois que je que je vois !


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je suis comme Saint Thomas, je ne crois que je que je vois !


 T'es bon pour partir à la chasse au dragon là !


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tartaitement
> 
> sans oublier la derniere degustation : mariné au salmi
> 
> tu t'en souviens de comment il etait delicieux ?


 Vi vi je confirme, délicieux ! 


C'était au salmi alors ?
Euuh c'est quoi le salmi au juste ???


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer, tu devrais te méfier pourtant de ce type de petit défi... Ça peut te jouer des tours des fois, tu sais ?

En fait oui, tu sais !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer, tu devrais te méfier pourtant de ce type de petit défi... Ça peut te jouer des tours des fois, tu sais ?
> 
> En fait oui, tu sais !



Je vois pas de quoi tu parles ....


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> T'es bon pour partir à la chasse au dragon là !



Non les dragons sont mes amis !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vi vi je confirme, délicieux !
> 
> 
> C'était au salmi alors ?
> Euuh c'est quoi le salmi au juste ???



Tu veux que je te le dise ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vi vi je confirme, délicieux !
> C'était au salmi alors ?
> Euuh c'est quoi le salmi au juste ???




 a l'italienne c'est la meceration de la viande dans du vin rouge et des epices  :love: 
c'est tres bon mais ......tres tres lourd


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je te le dise ?



Ben voilà plus besoin ... Robertav est passée par là !


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a l'italienne c'est la meceration de la viande dans du vin rouge et des epices  :love:
> c'est tres bon mais ......tres tres lourd


----------



## madlen (13 Juillet 2005)

Bon je fil 

Passer une bonne soirée !
Moi je suis KO et je dois encore sortire ce soir...
demain je fiche rien


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a l'italienne c'est la meceration de la viande dans du vin rouge et des epices  :love:
> c'est tres bon mais ......tres tres lourd


Et à la sicilienne, bien épicé ? 
Vu la chaleur de la préparation, çà doit se marier à merveille non ?


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

Week-end là-dedans !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà plus besoin ... Robertav est passée par là !




tu veux dire....

*où robertav passe, la cuisine trepasse*


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Week-end là-dedans !


tu as réussi à tout finir finalement ?  

bon ( grand ) week-end


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire....
> 
> *où robertav passe, la cuisine trepasse*



Si c'est bon en s'en fout dans quel état est la cuisine après ... :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et à la sicilienne, bien épicé ?
> Vu la chaleur de la préparation, çà doit se marier à merveille non ?




pas a la sicilienne , a la façon du nord      

pour les epices c'est clou girogle , cannelle epicée et autre (je sais pas tout  :rose: )
mais en tout cas pas de peperoncino* et mariné dans le frigo pendant 4/5 jours   




* demain je prends en foto mes peperoncinos et je les afffiche dans le
thread de patoch


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as réussi à tout finir finalement ?
> 
> bon ( grand ) week-end



Oui, merci !   
J'aurais pas parié dessus, mais ça l'a fait


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas a la sicilienne , a la façon du nord


Me regarde pas comme çà ! 
j'aime la cuisine Sicilienne. Cà chauffe, c'est multicolore, c'est bon. :love:


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

Tant que ça chauffe que le palais, c'est moindre mal


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a l'italienne c'est la meceration de la viande dans du vin rouge et des epices  :love:
> c'est tres bon mais ......tres tres lourd


bassman ?


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

Gagné ! M. Super repart avec l'ours en peluche qui grogne !


----------



## Universe player (13 Juillet 2005)

un petit  rapide les floodeurs, je suis débordé en ce moment...:rose:
Vivement les vacances... :love:


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> un petit  rapide les floodeurs, je suis débordé en ce moment...:rose:
> Vivement les vacances... :love:


coucou toi


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Gagné ! M. Super repart avec l'ours en peluche qui grogne !


rhâââââ fuck me taper bassou  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

Et de 6666 ! Yaouh, je remercie mes sponsors, ma maman et mon chat qui perd-ses-poils-sur-mes-habits.


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Et de 6666 ! Yaouh, je remercie mes sponsors, ma maman et mon chat qui perd-ses-poils-sur-mes-habits.


et nous on se touche ?    :hein:


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Et de 6666 ! Yaouh, je remercie mes sponsors, ma maman et mon chat qui perd-ses-poils-sur-mes-habits.


Ah, moi c'est une chatte, et elle en colle plein le canapé noir ... alors qu'elle, elle est plutôt blanche.


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et nous on se touche ?    :hein:



Tu fais ce que tu veux, mais pas devant tout le monde s'il te plaît ! :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et nous on se touche ?    :hein:



Euh, pour de vrai ?  

Edit: zut, grillé par bergère, bon, d'accord, mais pas sur le canapé noir alors...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Euh, pour de vrai ?
> 
> Edit: zut, grillé par bergère, bon, d'accord, mais pas sur le canapé noir alors...



N'importe quelle couleur même ... Y a que les blancs qui s'en sortent et encore ...


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais ce que tu veux, mais pas devant tout le monde s'il te plaît ! :rateau:


rooo ... mais ... naméo  


:rose:


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> rooo ... mais ... naméo
> 
> 
> :rose:



[mode grosse voix du Doc] Ce n'est pas saaaaale ... [/mode grosse voix du Doc]


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quelle couleur même ... Y a que les blancs qui s'en sortent et encore ...



Ben vi, mais c'est le canapé d'hurri, et il ne veut pas de moi dans sa voiture, à ce que j'ai cru comprendre


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>


coucou Ange, tu arrives au mauvais moment, c'est pas un endroit pour toi


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>



Salut !


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> [mode grosse voix du Doc] C'est n'est pas saaaaale ... [/mode grosse voix du Doc]


il parle français comme ça en vrai ?  ( niark niark )

_Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes._  gnagnagna


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, mais c'est le canapé d'hurri, et il ne veut pas de moi dans sa voiture, à ce que j'ai cru comprendre




Ca je peux le comprendre ...


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>



 le centriste


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou Ange, tu arrives au mauvais moment, c'est pas un endroit pour toi


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il parle français comme ça en vrai ?  ( niark niark )
> 
> _Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes._  gnagnagna



Je vois pas de quoi tu parles ...


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca je peux le comprendre ...



Tant qu'il me laisse sa maison, sa belle s½ur et les monstres, ça ira


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Nameo© z'avez pas honte il y a un enfant qui lit le pauvre diablo vous le choquez


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Nameo© z'avez pas honte il y a un enfant qui lit le pauvre diablo vous le choquez


Attend je relis depuis le début 
Tss l'autre elle c'la joue mais elle est même pas majeur Maiwen


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Attend je relis depuis le début








Il y a du dévergondage dans l'air


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Attend je relis depuis le début
> Tss l'autre elle c'la joue mais elle est même pas majeur Maiwen


ouais ben elle est majeure dans 37 jours (  ) et puis de toute façon elle est plus vieille que toi ( et elle à son bac *elle* alors ... passe ton bac d'abord  ) 

ouala et puis pwet


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

À bah c'est mignon tout ça, naméo©!


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben elle est majeure dans 37 jours (  ) et puis de toute façon elle est plus vieille que toi ( et elle à son bac *elle* alors ... passe ton bac d'abord  )
> 
> ouala et puis pwet


j'savais pas qu'il fallait avoir le bac pour parler de trucs comme ça


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y a du dévergondage dans l'air



... pas dans l'aire de repos en tout cas, j'ai pas accès à la voiture d'hurri, rappelez-vous


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

Bon qui veut un ptit cadeau ici?


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> j'savais pas qu'il fallait avoir le bac pour parler de trucs comme ça





S'teu réponse  :mouais:


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bon qui veut un ptit cadeau ici?


Mwa mwa mua!


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bon qui veut un ptit cadeau ici?



Si c'est un truc qui assure un bronzage parfait, je suis partant


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> S'teu réponse  :mouais:


Ouais mais là j'suis crevé moi


----------



## duracel (13 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est un truc qui assure un bronzage parfait, je suis partant



De la peinture couleur peau bronzée?


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ... pas dans l'aire de repos en tout cas, j'ai pas accès à la voiture d'hurri, rappelez-vous





Késako ?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ... pas dans l'aire de repos en tout cas, j'ai pas accès à la voiture d'hurri, rappelez-vous



Y a toujours les buissons !


----------



## duracel (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a toujours les buissons !



Oui, mais ça pique.


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Mwa mwa mua!



Voilà! 

Parce que les floodeurs le valent bien  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais ça pique.





			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Késako ?




exact, mais désolé, je croyais que c'était dans ce fil qu'on en avait parlé


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais ça pique.



J'ai dit derrière, pas dessus !


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est un truc qui assure un bronzage parfait, je suis partant



Je suis en rupture de stock pour le Raidorée là...


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais là j'suis crevé moi





Le début de la fin ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

bon, ben a part le flod on fais quoi là ?


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben a part le flod on fais quoi là ?



on bronze


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben a part le flod on fais quoi là ?





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ici, vous pouvez si vous le souhaitez vous lâcher*: cet endroit est pour vous. Cela signifie (vous l'aurez compris) que le flood ne sera autorisé nulle part ailleurs.*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben a part le flod on fais quoi là ?



on fête le week end de quatre jours   j'azi déjà ouvert une leffe   

Bonsoir à tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> on bronze




avec ou sans huile ?


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

Bon, allez, bonne soirée, je vais aller préparer la clape pour ma progéniture (faut bien qu'elle mange le petite, à 8 ans, on a de l'appétit )


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> exact, mais désolé, je croyais que c'était dans ce fil qu'on en avait parlé





Bien , raconte  :rose:


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> on bronze


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

v'la roberta ! :affraid: faites attention elle va vous mettre dans son micro-ondes   
enfin apparement elle a décidé de passer à la friteuse


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> on fête le week end de quatre jours   j'azi déjà ouvert une leffe
> 
> Bonsoir à tout le monde




ben alors je vais chercher une contrex citron  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec ou sans huile ?


Tu veux que je t'en étale où ?  :love:


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, bonne soirée, je vais aller préparer la clape pour ma progéniture (faut bien qu'elle mange le petite, à 8 ans, on a de l'appétit )



Bon ap' à la petite!  

"Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes."
=> on a pas le droit d'être gentil


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> v'la roberta ! :affraid: faites attention elle va vous mettre dans son micro-ondes
> enfin apparement elle a décidé de passer à la friteuse




t'as envie des frites ?


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> v'la roberta ! :affraid: faites attention elle va vous mettre dans son micro-ondes
> enfin apparement elle a décidé de passer à la friteuse



C'est pas vrai?? 
 :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je t'en étale où ?  :love:




sur les meubles ..... sa fait un moment qu'ils attendents !!!


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as envie des frites ?


c'est si gentiment proposé :love:  

mikoo ( keupin ! ) ... si ... c'est vrai


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors je vais chercher une contrex citron  :love:  :love:  :love:



à la tienne !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, bonne soirée, je vais aller préparer la clape pour ma progéniture (faut bien qu'elle mange le petite, à 8 ans, on a de l'appétit )




bon app  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

moi aussi je quitte, je vais faire un tour en ville 
voir ce qu'il y a pour feter le 14 jullet   

mais je crains le pire: notre cher maire a tout depensé 
pour un tramway que personne veux


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> à la tienne !



t'as oublié Étienne ... pff


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon app  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> moi aussi je quitte, je vais faire un tour en ville
> voir ce qu'il y a pour feter le 14 jullet
> ...



bonne soirée !
le maire de quel ville ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> t'as oublié Étienne ... pff




à la tienne mikoo !!!!!

je suis de bonne humeur aujourd'hui 
 :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> bonne soirée !
> le maire de quel ville ?



Quoi tu connais pas la ville de Robertav ???


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> bonne soirée !
> le maire de quel ville ?



Paris   
bertrand...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> bonne soirée !
> le maire de quel ville ?




en alsace profonde, tu connais ?   
non, non, pas colmar, l''autre , celle plus moche


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> à la tienne mikoo !!!!!
> 
> je suis de bonne humeur aujourd'hui
> :love:



On t'a dit Etienne !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quoi tu connais pas la ville de Robertav ???




elle ne perd rien , crois moi  !!!!!


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> à la tienne mikoo !!!!!
> 
> je suis de bonne humeur aujourd'hui
> :love:



Vive les gens heureux alors!    :love:


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sur les meubles ..... sa fait un moment qu'ils attendents !!!


C'est vraiment trop injuste !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en alsace profonde, tu connais ?
> non, non, pas colmar, l''autre , celle plus moche



 je ne suis pas allée en alsace je ne peux pas te dire si elle est moche ...
strasbourg ?
lille ?
paris ?

je suis du milieu là où les gens du sud disent que c'est déjà le nord  :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On t'a dit Etienne !!!



Étienne parfois quand il a trop bu il se souvient plus


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

là il faut vraiment que je decolle sinon bioman sera pret avant moi 
et il  tapera une crise de nerf parce que ma facade n'est pas prete !!!


----------



## duracel (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en alsace profonde, tu connais ?
> non, non, pas colmar, l''autre , celle plus moche



Dans ce cas, il s'agit sans doute de Mulhouse.


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas allée en alsace je ne peux pas te dire si elle est moche ...
> strasbourg ?
> lille ?
> paris ?
> ...



Mais c'est horrible, comment tu fait pour te repérer alors? 
  :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quoi tu connais pas la ville de Robertav ???


Moi je sais çà, moi je sais. C'est à 1h30 de chez moi par l'A36. :love:


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Alors des bisous a tout le mondeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Étienne parfois quand il a trop bu il se souvient plus



Poil au c*l ?


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, il s'agit sans doute de Mulhouse.


Bien Duracel, bien. 
T'auras un bon point !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas allée en alsace je ne peux pas te dire si elle est moche ...
> strasbourg ?
> lille ?
> paris ?
> ...





paris en alsace ?????        

je vois, en geo il y a pire que moi     




cette fois je dis stop , ciaoooooooooooooo :couocu:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est horrible, comment tu fait pour te repérer alors?
> :rateau:




 ben je reste où je suis et je contemple   :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas allée en alsace je ne peux pas te dire si elle est moche ...
> strasbourg ?
> lille ?
> paris ?
> ...


lille et paris ... c'est pas l'alsace ...  :hein:


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Poil au c*l ?


----------



## duracel (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bien Duracel, bien.
> T'auras un bon point !



C'est bien la première fois que de citer Mulhouse, ça va me rapporter quelque chose.


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Moi je sais çà, moi je sais. C'est à 1h30 de chez moi par l'A36. :love:



Et ça te coûte combien en péage ?


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ben je reste où je suis et je contemple   :mouais:





bah vi , tu restes une autruche


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ben je reste où je suis et je contemple   :mouais:



C'est pas mal non plus !


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

les gens, j'ai un truc à vous dire :rose:


je m'ennuie


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

moi je suis née à lozanne alors vous savez quand on est né là    (mon arrière grand père est né là bas,  et ainsi de suite j'ai même une arrière cousine qui est né dans le même village ...)


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et ça te coûte combien en péage ?


Pas tout à fait 10 euros. :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout à fait 10 euros. :love:



Déductibles des impôts ?


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les gens, j'ai un truc à vous dire :rose:
> je m'ennuie


Viens à Dole ! On va te dérider !  :love:
Aller, hop, ce soir, restau, feu d'artifice, et ... "privé". :love:


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> bah vi , tu restes une autruche



 c'est méchant ça

La politique de l'autruche, est pourtant, d'actualité


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les gens, j'ai un truc à vous dire :rose:
> 
> 
> je m'ennuie



c'est normal à ton âge (ah je fais ma vieille encore ...   )
mais quelqu'un m'a dit que c'étais normal
les gens qui ne s'ennuie pas à 18 ans 
s'enmerde toute leur vie  :mouais: 


ça t'aide pas ! hein ? 
mais bon, c'est la vie ...


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Déductibles des impôts ?


Non mais j'ai une réduction au nombre de kilomètres parcourus dans le mois.


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Viens à Dole ! On va te dérider !  :love:
> Aller, hop, ce soir, restau, feu d'artifice, et ... "privé". :love:



Feu d'artifice et "privé" c'est pas redondant ? :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les gens, j'ai un truc à vous dire :rose:
> 
> 
> je m'ennuie




L'ennui est un moment privilégié pour entretenir une synergie psychologique temporaire entre son corps et son esprit.


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est normal à ton âge (ah je fais ma vieille encore ...   )
> mais quelqu'un m'a dit que c'étais normal
> les gens qui ne s'ennuie pas à 18 ans
> s'enmerde toute leur vie  :mouais:
> ...


[désolée]c'est con ce que tu dis ...[désolée]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> c'est méchant ça
> 
> La politique de l'autruche, est pourtant, d'actualité



j'ai déjà dit que le trou dans le sable était une illussion ....

ce qu'on a en ce moment c'est une illusiuon de politique : de la com, aucune décision


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> L'ennui est un moment privilégié pour entretenir une synergie psychologique temporaire entre son corps et son esprit.


mikoo c'est parce que t'es un L que tu dois utiliser des mots de trop de lettres


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà dit que le trou dans le sable était une illussion ....
> 
> ce qu'on a en ce moment c'est une illusiuon de politique : de la com, aucune décision



 c'est triste en effet


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Feu d'artifice et "privé" c'est pas redondant ? :rateau:


Disons que si le second fait autant de bruit que le premier, je vais avoir des problèmes de voisinage ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> [désolée]c'est con ce que tu dis ...[désolée]



je sais j'ai trouvé ça con quand on me l'a dit ... :rose:


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mikoo c'est parce que t'es un L que tu dois utiliser des mots de trop de lettres




 
bon je vais faire simple...

...j'y arrive paaaasssss!!!  :sick:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Disons que si le second fait autant de bruit que le premier, je vais avoir des problèmes de voisinage ! :love:



M'en parle pas ... :rateau:  :rateau:     :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> L'ennui est un moment privilégié pour entretenir une synergie psychologique temporaire entre son corps et son esprit.




c'est ça que je voulais dire


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça que je voulais dire



ah bon?


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

bon je vais faire un tour.
bye bye les floodeurs!


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ah bon?


je suis certaine que non ... c'est juste une technique de drague ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ah bon?




tu savais que l'autruche femelle ne produit aucun son ?
contrairement au mâââââle ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis certaine que non ... c'est juste une technique de drague ...



de ce côté là, te fais pas de souci pour moi  :love:  :love: 
mon amoureux est devant moi, il a même son propre odinateur  :love: 
je l'ai rencontré à 17 ans alors que je m'ennuiyais fermement ....


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

Bon Maiwen, tu viens avec nous ce soir, où tu restes dans ton coin ?
On va être une bande de joyeux drilles (par couple, hein ...), et on va s'amuser comme des fous ! 
Alors ?
Promis, on t'emmène pas au club échangiste, ils veulent pas de nous là bas !


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

bonjour amoureux-de-autruche-kel-connait-depuis-ses-17-ans :mouais: 

hurri ... je me vois bien seule au monde avec des couples ...


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hurri ... je me vois bien seule au monde avec des couples ...


meuh non, je voulais juste dire que tu ne craignais rien avec nous ! 
Et puis, tu pourrais peut être trouvé un jeune jurassien à ton goût dans la foule...  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> meuh non, je voulais juste dire que tu ne craignais rien avec nous !
> Et puis, tu pourrais peut être trouvé un jeune jurassien à ton goût dans la foule...  :love:



Elle ne craint rien avec toi ...? :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> meuh non, je voulais juste dire que tu ne craignais rien avec nous !
> Et puis, tu pourrais peut être trouvé un jeune jurassien à ton goût dans la foule...  :love:



tout a fait   

mon amoureux était aussi mon premier (à 17 ans   )

mais en fait on était timide et on s'est trouvé quand j'avais 20 ans  :rateau: (à 20 ans   )


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Elle ne craint rien avec toi ...? :mouais:  :mouais:


Il y a Géraldine... Donc aucun risque !  
Bon, à ce sujet d'ailleurs, elle va pas tarder à rentrer, et moi je suis pas prêt. 
Allez hop, je vais quitter le short/T-shirt pour une tenue plus convenable au restau, et fermer la maison. 
A demain tout le monde.   

La bise au dames.  :love:  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> La bise au dames.  :love:  :rose:




Merci !


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Poil au c*l ?



Ah, ces bergères, pas de bol... toujours à la tonte pour choper plein de poil au col (en plus ça gratte dans la nuque que c'en est une horreur)


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à guytantakul._ gnagnagna ! on nous opresse !!! on nous mine ! on nous empêche ! on nous enferme !!!    


*respire*


----------



## bouilla (13 Juillet 2005)

Cucu !


----------



## bouilla (13 Juillet 2005)

Une bonne journée de drague avec Alem, voial qui vs remet d'applomb !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ces bergères, pas de bol... toujours à la tonte pour choper plein de poil au col (en plus ça gratte dans la nuque que c'en est une horreur)



Je te rassure, j'ai pas ce problème. La tonte je la fait nu !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne journée de drague avec Alem, voial qui vs remet d'applomb !



Il est si drôle que ça ?   :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juillet 2005)

*BrroOOooooOOoooOOO*


*Oups*
pardon


  :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>





*Très bien*
tu as assimilé l'usage du coucou
tu peux désormais passer à un autre smiley


----------



## bouilla (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il est si drôle que ça ?   :rateau:



Drôle ? Parfois, mais il a d'autres qualités bien plus louables 
   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Très bien*
> tu as assimilé l'usage du coucou
> tu peux désormais passer à un autre smiley



Bonsoir à toi purfils !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Drôle ? Parfois, mais il a d'autres qualités bien plus louables
> :love:



De ce que j'ai pu voir oui !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *BrroOOooooOOoooOOO*
> 
> 
> *Oups*
> ...



Tu es tout pardonné va !


----------



## bouilla (13 Juillet 2005)

Tu veux dire qu'il a une grosse bite ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne journée de drague avec Alem, voial qui vs remet d'applomb !



n'y a t'il que des mâles en quête de conquête ici ?

mais fô être honnête la drague ça fait plaisir  

hein les filles !!!


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire qu'il a une grosse bite ?



Toi seul peux le savoir !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toi seul peux le savoir !



 ah ces mecs toujours les même arguement   si vous saviez ce que l'on en pense nous les filles   :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (13 Juillet 2005)

Allez je ressors digne avt qu'on m'accuse de grossier personnage malpropre, bonne soirée


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ah ces mecs toujours les même arguement   si vous saviez ce que l'on en pense nous les filles   :rateau:



T'as pas cité la bonne personne là !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Allez je ressors digne avt qu'on m'accuse de grossier personnage malpropre, bonne soirée



bonne soirée   

c'est ce qu'aurait fait une véritable autruche


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Allez je ressors digne avt qu'on m'accuse de grossier personnage malpropre, bonne soirée



Passe une bonne soirée grossier personnage malpropre !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas cité la bonne personne là !



je m'embrouille avec macgé ça va trop vite, j'ai même une rmarque pourquoi ne pas avoir un accès avec le tableau de bord en fin de page ? hein ! ce serait plus pratique


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ah ces mecs toujours les même arguement   si vous saviez ce que l'on en pense nous les filles   :rateau:



Et où vois-tu des mecs ??? Moi je suis une bergère faut pas confondre !    :love:


----------



## Franswa (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Passe une bonne soirée grossier personnage malpropre !


 Bonsoir ma petite bergère


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir ma petite bergère



Salut mon surfeur doré !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Très bien*
> tu as assimilé l'usage du coucou
> tu peux désormais passer à un autre smiley



par contre, pour la bière ce n'est pas encore ça:



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *BrroOOooooOOoooOOO*
> *Oups*
> pardon
> :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et où vois-tu des mecs ??? Moi je suis une bergère faut pas confondre !    :love:




une bergère avec une barbichette


----------



## Franswa (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut mon surfeur doré !


 Quoi de neuf en ces lieues BARrés   ?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> une bergère avec une barbichette



Oui mais c'est le style Laura Ingalls façon viking qui veut ça !  

Et puis t'oublie les anglaises !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Quoi de neuf en ces lieues BARrés   ?



Que du vieux !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais c'est le style Laura Ingalls façon viking qui veut ça !
> 
> Et puis t'oublie les anglaises !



justement, il n'y a plus de doute quand à ton identité sexuelle   
j'ai plein de potes .. tu veux des contacts ?


----------



## Franswa (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Que du vieux !


 Apparemment, odré n'a pas l'air si "vieux" que ça


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Que du vieux !



c'est pas le respect qui t'étouffe   

_avec mes lunettes, j'arrive à lire_


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> justement, il n'y a plus de doute quand à ton identité sexuelle



Es-tu vraiment sûre ..?   




			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> j'ai plein de potes .. tu veux des contacts ?



Non merci ça ira !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, odré n'a pas l'air si "vieux" que ça



je dconnais des vieux très très jeune et des jeunes tellement vieux ....
ça n'a rien à voir  :rateau: 

je pianotes sur un clavier et je ne vous ais pas en face


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, odré n'a pas l'air si "vieux" que ça



Non c'est une jeunette comparée à d'autres ronchons qui pensent avoir des parts de cake !


----------



## Spyro (13 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le respect qui t'étouffe
> 
> _avec mes lunettes, j'arrive à lire_



J'ai vu ça ... la prochaine fois je tâcherai d'écrire plus petit ...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>



Salut à toi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est une jeunette comparée à d'autres ronchons qui pensent avoir des parts de cake !




c'est qui les ronchons ?

tu es juste un chouollat plus vieux que moi  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> je pianotes sur un clavier et je ne vous ais pas en face



Pour certains d'entre nous ça vaut mieux pour toi !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui les ronchons ?
> 
> tu es juste un chouollat plus vieux que moi  :rateau:



Je ne parle pas de moi ... 

Il se reconnaîtra ... Si il met ses lunettes


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



Bonsoir !


----------



## iNano (13 Juillet 2005)

Bonssoir floodeuses et floodeurs !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



bonsoir mr invisible


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonssoir floodeuses et floodeurs !



Bonsoir à toi !!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parle pas de moi ...
> 
> Il se reconnaîtra ... Si il met ses lunettes




lemmy aurait il honte de son âge ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonssoir floodeuses et floodeurs !



bonsoir  

Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parle pas de moi ...
> 
> Il se reconnaîtra ... Si il met ses lunettes



impertinent 

et pour le cake: tu repasseras


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> lemmy aurait il honte de son âge ?



arrfff©


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> impertinent
> 
> et pour le cake: tu repasseras


madonna sera passée avant


----------



## iNano (13 Juillet 2005)

La vie est belle chez vous ?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> lemmy aurait il honte de son âge ?



Non absolument pas !  

C'est juste des références à des situations hors virtuel qui je le conçois peuvent te paraître obscures !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> impertinent
> 
> et pour le cake: tu repasseras



On verra, on verra ...


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

Hello tous   

vous avez remarqué je n'ai pas fait


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> madonna sera passée avant



et tu t'imagines que je n'ai pas noté l'heure à la gare de Lyon


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> madonna sera passée avant



Oui mais moi je m'arrange avec la source ...


----------



## TranXarnoss (13 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,


Excuse-moi de te perturber, M. Stargazer, mais je crois qu'on est un peu en panne sur ton film...  

C'est sympa ici ? 
Je viens jamais...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> La vie est belle chez vous ?



Oui, et pour toi ?


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et tu t'imagines que je n'ai pas noté l'heure à la gare de Lyon


à ce rhytme là, je vais me retrouver seule au champs de mars parce que vous serez tous partis à la gare de lyon 

starounet la corruption C'EST MAL ( © )


----------



## iNano (13 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Hello tous
> 
> vous avez remarqué je n'ai pas fait


Moi j'adore les


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et tu t'imagines que je n'ai pas noté l'heure à la gare de Lyon



Tu comptes nous refaire un remake de l'attaque du train par le dernier des Mohicans ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à ce rhytme là, je vais me retrouver seule au champs de mars parce que vous serez tous partis à la gare de lyon
> 
> starounet la corruption C'EST MAL ( © )



Je n'irai pas à la gare de Lyon. C'est un fait que j'affirme avec la plus grande force.


----------



## Malow (13 Juillet 2005)

hey hoooooooooo!!!!!!


oups...pardon je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris....


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> starounet la corruption C'EST MAL ( © )



Je corromps pas, je m'arrange. Nuance ...


----------



## TranXarnoss (13 Juillet 2005)

Hey Hooo

Hey ho, Hey ho, on rentre du boulot...

Tralala tralala lala lala... 

Ho ! je floode.


----------



## iNano (13 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> hey hoooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> 
> oups...pardon je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris....


Au moins on t'a vu arriver...


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Je n'irai pas à la gare de Lyon. C'est un fait que j'affirme avec la plus grande force.


bon ben on sera deux alors  ( :affraid: )


_Entrée en gare de Lyon_  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> hey hoooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> 
> oups...pardon je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris....




L'alcool sans doute ...


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

Wouahhhh... 1 minute dans le baràfloude et il y à 4 post. 
Alors tous les 60 sec... j'y croit pas    

Ma Wen, Star, et TransX


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

mon X môssieur :love:  oukouk


----------



## TranXarnoss (13 Juillet 2005)

Coucou Xman   itou


----------



## Malow (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> L'alcool sans doute ...



Même pas...je voulais juste me faire remarquer


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Wouahhhh... 1 minute dans le baràfloude et il y à 4 post.
> Alors tous les 60 sec... j'y croit pas
> 
> Ma Wen, Star, et TransX



Salut à toi canard incognito !


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

:love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Même pas...je voulais juste me faire remarquer



Je dois avouer que ton effet est parfaitement réussi !


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

I liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Iliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike    :love:



Quoi donc ?  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quoi donc ?  :rateau:







les  devinez  :rateau:


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quoi donc ?  :rateau:



Les "i"


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Les "i"



Ah bah oui forcément .... :rateau:


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon ben on sera deux alors



C'est pas grave...les autres s'en remettront


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave...les autres s'en remettront


et moi, tu crois que je m'en remettrai ?


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et moi, tu crois que je m'en remettrai ?



Non, pourquoi ? 
 :rose:


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Non, pourquoi ?
> :rose:


ben comme ça j'ai le temps de me préparer spychologiquement


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Non, pourquoi ?
> :rose:



parce que inoubliébel 
  


ps: pourquoi mes  se mettent à la ligne


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

Bon je réessaye   

Ben non , ça marche 

Bizarre  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> parce que inoubliébel


j'ai pas compris ... c'était du drôle ?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Bon je réessaye
> 
> Ben non , ça marche
> 
> Bizarre  :mouais:



Oui étrange même ...


----------



## iNano (13 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Bon je réessaye
> 
> Ben non , ça marche
> 
> Bizarre  :mouais:


Je dirais même plus : c'est bizarre...  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même plus : c'est bizarre...  :mouais:  :mouais:



Bizarre ... Vous avez-dit bizarre ? Comme c'est bizarre !


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Je veux partir a Barcelone !!!


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

je veux aller à Londres ... ah non :mouais: ... je veux retourner en Italie et en Corse ... et en Écosse et en Irlande, et en Nouvelle-Zélande ...


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas compris ... c'était du drôle ?



Ben oui, j'ai écrit : " lebéilbuoni "

Inoubliable...quoi!


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Non mais moi , je vais partir a Barcelone mais je sais pas par qui partir !!!


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

et en Équateur, et au Pérou ... et au Maroc ... et à Saint-Pétersbourg et en Finlande


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui étrange même ...



Ouais, c'est une panne de 
 
intermitante   

Et bien vous voyez le    c'était mis à la ligne, alors que le dernier    , non


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Saint Petersbourg , j'y vais cet hiver , tu viens ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (13 Juillet 2005)

J'aimerais retourner en Ecosse pour la lumière, les gens et la bière.


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Saint Petersbourg , j'y vais cet hiver , tu viens ?


j'aimerai tellement t'imagines pas


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

en espagne ... à Tolede, segovie, salamanque, madrid ...


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

Ben moi j'aimerais hâler sur une plage.
jvous jure le nord ça mine


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en espagne ... à Tolede, segovie, salamanque, madrid ...




t'as toute la vie devant toi ... qu'attends tu donc ?
qu'est ce qui t'empêche ?


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerai tellement t'imagines pas





Qu'est ce qui t'en empeche ? Je vais a l'ermitage


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui t'en empeche ? Je vais a l'ermitage



tain l'hermitage ?  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> t'as toute la vie devant toi ... qu'attends tu donc ?
> qu'est ce qui t'empêche ?





Elle a 18 ans ...... elle veut tout tout de suite


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

qu'est-ce qui m'en empêche ? ... euh ... l'argent , les cours ... l'argent ? ... ça suffit pas  ? 

gregg commence pas à parler de ce que je veux , tu me connais pas


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> tain l'hermitage ?  :rateau:





C pour toi ca odré


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> l'argent



...tine ! si tu préfère


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> ...tine ! si tu préfère


tique ... je préfère


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tique ... je préfère



facile....c'est bien aussi, non ?


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> facile....c'est bien aussi, non ?


beaucoup moins satisfaisant ( j'imagine )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juillet 2005)

*Re- BrroOOooooOOoooOOO!!!*


*Oups*
pardon


  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

trie ça peut être bien aussi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C pour toi ca odré



il paraît que en vrai (et non virtuellement) j'aurais un pouvoir comique
sans rien faire je fais rire   ça me va !

j'aime bien

mais connais tu vraiment tain l'hermlitaage ? moi je connais que l'air d'autoroute ...  :rateau:


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> beaucoup moins satisfaisant ( j'imagine )



mais bon !  si....pas
sale...


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> mais bon !  si....pas
> sale...


tu as oublié de me tenir la main, je me suis perdue en route


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Re- BrroOOooooOOoooOOO!!!*
> 
> 
> *Oups*
> ...



Eh oui.....la bière...


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> il paraît que en vrai (et non virtuellement) j'aurais un pouvoir comique
> sans rien faire je fais rire   ça me va !
> 
> j'aime bien
> ...





De nom oui je connais tain l'hermitage   . Peut etre que ta bouille  a un pouvoir comique   , qu'est ce que tu fais sur une aire d'autoroute , toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> De nom oui je connais tain l'hermitage   . Peut etre que ta bouille  a un pouvoir comique   , qu'est ce que tu fais sur une aire d'autoroute , toi ?



je suis perdue entre le nord, le sud et le milieu mais si je mets la tête dans le sable j'étouffe alors je voyage mentalement et verbalement, ermitage, tiens tain l'hermitage ...


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> je suis perdue entre le nord, le sud et le milieu mais si je mets la tête dans le sable j'étouffe alors je voyage mentalement et verbalement, ermitage, tiens tain l'hermitage ...





Et pourquoi ne sortirais tu pas de ton trou ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'aimerais hâler sur une plage.
> jvous jure le nord ça mine



 Je te trouve pourtant un joli teint violet!... 

 Bonsoir à toutes et tous!...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qui m'en empêche ? ... euh ... l'argent , les cours ... l'argent ? ... ça suffit pas  ?



A 18 ans, alors que j'étais partie pour faire de grande études (mathsup dans un lycéze très côté) j'ai viré, je me suis dit non ! c'est pas ça, je veux pas ! 
Alors j'ai regardé en face mes parents et je leur fais : "ne vous inquiétez pas, j'arrête les cours, je fais trois mois d'usine et je part au bout de la terre en nouvelle calédonie allez voir le tonton vadrouilleur et son fils mais je reviendrais, je reprendrais mes études...." 
mes parents on fait    :affraid: mais qu'est ce qu'on peut faire pour l'en empêcher ? mais rien elle est vacciné elle a toutes ses dents ! mon dieu mais j'ai peur pour ma fifille !"

je suis partie, le voyage de ma vie, j'ai rencontré les kanaks, je suis revenue plus lucide

et j'ai repris les études ... mais dans une autre voie 

Plus tard j'ai sus qu'en Allemagne, il y avait un "rituel" ou plutôt une coutume : Après le bac, les jeunes ont une année sabaatique pour voyager !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


putain ce qu'on est vieux et périmé en France .... mais en fait j'ai rien inventé, on est vachement beaucoup à l'avoir fait mais fô penser à faire son bac quand même   


alors vas y maïwen rêve autant que tu pourras car si tu réalises ne serais que 5 % de tes rêves ce sera déjà pas mal, il existe des gens qui ne rêvent pas


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> A 18 ans, alors que j'étais partie pour faire de grande études (mathsup dans un lycéze très côté) j'ai viré, je me suis dit non ! c'est pas ça, je veux pas !
> Alors j'ai regardé en face mes parents et je leur fais : "ne vous inquiétez pas, j'arrête les cours, je fais trois mois d'usine et je part au bout de la terre en nouvelle calédonie allez voir le tonton vadrouilleur et son fils mais je reviendrais, je reprendrais mes études...."
> mes parents on fait    :affraid: mais qu'est ce qu'on peut faire pour l'en empêcher ? mais rien elle est vacciné elle a toutes ses dents ! mon dieu mais j'ai peur pour ma fifille !"
> 
> ...





C'est beau ce que tu dis   . Pour autant on est pas en angleterre pour faire notre break durant 1 an malheureusement


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau ce que tu dis   . Pour autant on est pas en angleterre pour faire notre break durant 1 an malheureusement




ben ouiais mais t'apprends l'anglais   et pour plus tard ça sera vachement bien   

parce que le kanack ... en plus je m'en souviens plus  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

j'entends le feu d'artifice


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ben ouiais mais t'apprends l'anglais   et pour plus tard ça sera vachement bien
> 
> parce que le kanack ... en plus je m'en souviens plus  :rateau:





L'année prochaine , je fais erasmus en espagne


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'entends le feu d'artifice




Je le vois !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'entends le feu d'artifice



 Oui, j'en entends un aussi.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je le vois !



 En nous y mettant tous, nous allons finir par avoir vraiment l'impression d'assister à un vrai feu d'artifice!...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> En nous y mettant tous, nous allons finir par avoir vraiment l'impression d'assister à un vrai feu d'artifice!...



Plus que 24 et c'est bon j'en aurai un !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 24 et c'est bon j'en aurai un !!!



Tu fêtes tes 5000 posts cette nuit, notre chère bergère?...


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

tout vient à point à qui sait attendre

bonsoir ptit biscuit


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Youpi ! Je regarde Nip tuck , j'adore cette série


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu fêtes tes 5000 posts cette nuit, notre chère bergère?...



On va voir !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tout vient à point à qui sait attendre
> 
> bonsoir ptit biscuit



 Bonsoir à toi, petite fée qui papillonnes sur les écrans de MacGé.


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Youpi ! Je regarde Nip tuck , j'adore cette série



Oui mais bon en VF et sur M6 ...  

  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On va voir !!!



 Je te sens en pleine forme!...  
 Il ne faudrait pas briser un tel enthousiasme en plein élan!...


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon en VF et sur M6 ...
> 
> :love:





Pourquoi , tu as mieux ?


----------



## iNano (13 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit à tous... et doux rêves à vous... :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi , tu as mieux ?



Je t'ai déjà dit que je ne les aie pas en Divx les épisodes, juste que je les regardais sur le câble en VO ...


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit a toi  . Génial ce feu d'artifice enfin si il avait la même signification que naguère ca serait génial  .


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous... et doux rêves à vous... :sleep:



 Tu ne veux pas regarder Nip Tuck comme Gregg, avant d'aller te coucher?...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je te sens en pleine forme!...
> Il ne faudrait pas briser un tel enthousiasme en plein élan!...



Non il faut pas en effet !


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai déjà dit que je ne les aie pas en Divx les épisodes, juste que je les regardais sur le câble en VO ...





Enregistre les pour moi


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit a toi  . Génial ce feu d'artifice enfin si il avait la même signification que naguère ca serait génial  .



 Quelle signification aimerais-tu lui donner?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous... et doux rêves à vous... :sleep:



Bonne nuit à toi ... et que tes rêves soient aussi doux que la laine de mes moutons !


----------



## iNano (13 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne veux pas regarder Nip Tuck comme Gregg, avant d'aller te coucher?...


Bof, j'aime pas trop les scalpels... et puis je n'ai que la 1, la 2 et la 3... ça limite !


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous... et doux rêves à vous... :sleep:


bonne nuit nano  ( bonne nuit à virpeen aussi  )


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne veux pas regarder Nip Tuck comme Gregg, avant d'aller te coucher?...





un problème le petit biscuit ?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Enregistre les pour moi



Plus d'épisode pour le moment ...


----------



## katelijn (13 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir a tous


----------



## TranXarnoss (13 Juillet 2005)

Y'a le feu d'artifice qui claque dehors, mais je ne vois rien d'autre qu'une paire d'étoiles. Même la Lune est partie...


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Plus d'épisode pour le moment ...





Tu en es a quelle saison ?   . J'en suis a quand Shawn sort avec la nana qui a pas de seins


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> un problème le petit biscuit ?


t'as pas le droit de l'appeller comme ça c'est hall railltes riseurvd tou maillouaine


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Y'a le feu d'artifice qui claque dehors, mais je ne vois rien d'autre qu'une paire d'étoiles. Même la Lune est partie...



certes ! avec une bonne paire de lune....tu vois les étoiles


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas le droit de l'appeller comme ça c'est hall railltes riseurvd tou maillouaine






C du naméo © ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir tout le monde qui s'en va dormir


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> un problème le petit biscuit ?


 
C'est une soirée de fête... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Peut-être encore un peu tôt pour aller se coucher... 
 Sauf, bien entendu, pour celles et ceux qui tombent de sommeil...


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est une soirée de fête...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Bien évidemment


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas le droit de l'appeller comme ça c'est hall railltes riseurvd tou maillouaine



Voilà qui me fait plaisir! :love:


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Youpi ! Je regarde Nip tuck , j'adore cette série



Il y a Tic et Toc sur la 2....aussi


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde qui s'en va dormir



 Encore un peu tôt pour ça!...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu en es a quelle saison ?   . J'en suis a quand Shawn sort avec la nana qui a pas de seins



Deuxième saison ...


----------



## katelijn (13 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est une soirée de fête...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avant ... les feux d'artifice ce n'était pas le 14 au soir?  
Ceci dit, ici ça claque aussi!


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Avant ... les feux d'artifice ce n'était pas le 14 au soir?
> Ceci dit, ici ça claque aussi!



Bonsoir katelijn  :love:


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Deuxième saison ...





il y a quoi d' extra dans cette deuxième saison ?


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C du naméo © ?  :love:


toutaaaaaaaafait !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Avant ... les feux d'artifice ce n'était pas le 14 au soir?
> Ceci dit, ici ça claque aussi!



 En fait, ça dépend des endroits de France... 
 Ou même des années. Il y a des villes où c'est le 13 au soir une année, et le 14 au soir l'année suivante...


----------



## katelijn (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir katelijn  :love:



Bonsoir :love:   

Pas trop de tempêtes dans les jupons?     :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> il y a quoi d' extra dans cette deuxième saison ?



Rien de plus que dans la première ...  C'est toujours aussi bien !


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toutaaaaaaaafait !





Et toutaaaaaaafait est sous © encore ?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir :love:
> 
> Pas trop de tempêtes dans les jupons?     :love:



Non ... Enfin si, y a tellement de gens qui veulent y faire un tour ...


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et toutaaaaaaafait est sous © encore ?


non parce que je l'utilise moins


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Rien de plus que dans la première ...  C'est toujours aussi bien !





Okay et ils ont un accent new yorkais dans la série ou pas ?


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non ... Enfin si, y a tellement de gens qui veulent y faire un tour ...


traître  

la déllation C'EST MAL ( © tiens  )


----------



## katelijn (13 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> En fait, ça dépend des endroits de France...
> Ou même des années. Il y a des villes où c'est le 13 au soir une année, et le 14 au soir l'année suivante...



Décidément, je ne comprendrais jamais rien aux Français      :love: 

Mais bon , ça aide a les supporter    :love:


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non parce que je l'utilise moins





Autant pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

on est sortis a pieds , en centre ville pieton.....rien   

on prends alor la voiture, on voit un attrouppement en periferie mais on s'arrete pas, des amis nous attendents 

on papote, on bois un café , on entends le feu mais on le vois pas .....

on rentre et la un enorme bouchon , 30 minutes pour aller chez nous :rateau:  :rateau: 



maintenant je vais me coucher, bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non ... Enfin si, y a tellement de gens qui veulent y faire un tour ...




  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

Tu ne bouges surtout pas!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et toutaaaaaaafait est sous © encore ?



Moi je mets sous © toutes les lettres de l'alphabet latin !


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on est sortis a pieds , en centre ville pieton.....rien
> 
> on prends alor la voiture, on voit un attrouppement en periferie mais on s'arrete pas, des amis nous attendents
> 
> ...


bonne nuit  :love:


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, je ne comprendrais jamais rien aux Français      :love:
> 
> Mais bon , ça aide a les supporter    :love:





mademoiselle est espagnole ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, je ne comprendrais jamais rien aux Français      :love:
> 
> Mais bon , ça aide a les supporter    :love:



 Comme je te comprends!... 
 Et je me comprends aussi... 
 Il m'arrive d'ailleurs de ne pas savoir comment je fais pour me supporter, justement!... :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> Tu ne bouges surtout pas!!!!



Même si je voulais, je ne pourrai pas ...


----------



## katelijn (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on est sortis a pieds , en centre ville pieton.....rien
> 
> on prends alor la voiture, on voit un attrouppement en periferie mais on s'arrete pas, des amis nous attendents
> 
> ...



Eh ben, moi j'ai pas bougée, J'ai entendu et rien vu
   

Bonne et douce nuit a toi :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Même si je voulais, je ne pourrai pas ...



Encore un de perdu


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Même si je voulais, je ne pourrai pas ...


je pensais pas t'avoir attaché au radiateur :affraid:


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Tu l'as attaché avec du réglisse ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on est sortis a pieds , en centre ville pieton.....rien
> 
> on prends alor la voiture, on voit un attrouppement en periferie mais on s'arrete pas, des amis nous attendents
> 
> ...



 Tout le monde aurait donc déjà sommeil un soir de fête?... 
 Pas que je sois attaché à la date du point de vue de la fête nationale... 
 C'est seulement une occasion parmi d'autres de faire la fête!... :love:


----------



## katelijn (13 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Comme je te comprends!...
> Et je me comprends aussi...
> Il m'arrive d'ailleurs de ne pas savoir comment je fais pour me supporter, justement!... :rateau:



N'essaye surtout pas, c'est le debut de la sagesse!


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on est sortis a pieds , en centre ville pieton.....rien
> 
> on prends alor la voiture, on voit un attrouppement en periferie mais on s'arrete pas, des amis nous attendents
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit Princess ! Si t'as trop chaud tu le dis et je ferai du vent avec mes jupons ! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde aurait donc déjà sommeil un soir de fête?...
> Pas que je sois attaché à la date du point de vue de la fête nationale...
> C'est seulement une occasion parmi d'autres de faire la fête!... :love:






Qu'est ce que tu fais encore ici alors ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Encore un de perdu



Pourquoi perdu ?


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> mademoiselle est espagnole ?



Pas vraiment, mais c'est mon pays d'adoption!


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je pensais pas t'avoir attaché au radiateur :affraid:



Je le saurais si cela avait été le cas !


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Pas vraiment, mais c'est mon pays d'adoption!





D'où alors ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu fais encore ici alors ?



 Je me demandais qui allait relever le paradoxe de mon post, justement... 
 Moi, je commence à faire la fête ici, au bar des floodeurs... :love:
 Et pour après, je ne sais pas!...  :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi perdu ?



Heuhhh .. t'as vraiment besoin d'une explication :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> D'où alors ?




De partout et de nulle part !


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je me demandais qui allait relever le paradoxe de mon post, justement...
> Moi, je commence à faire la fête ici, au bar des floodeurs... :love:
> Et pour après, je ne sais pas!...  :rateau:





je devais aller a bastille voir Gilberto Gil mais trop de " mauvaise " populasse et cela j'aime pas


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Heuhhh .. t'as vraiment besoin d'une explication :rose:



Oui oui !!! Car je suis perdu pour personne, sauf pour moi-même ...


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> D'où alors ?



Belgique (les Flandres), mais rassure toi, je me soigne (question de pas deçevoir les français)


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Belgique (les Flandres), mais rassure toi, je me soigne (question de pas deçevoir les français)



Je préférais ma réponse, elle t'allait mieux je trouve (un peu comme le vent quoi) ...


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Car je suis perdu pour personne, sauf pour moi-même ...



Ça, j'en doute pas une seconde  et pour ce qui est de toi, vaux peut-être mieux!
   :love:


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Belgique (les Flandres), mais rassure toi, je me soigne (question de pas deçevoir les français)




Prefiero España


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je préférais ma réponse, elle t'allait mieux je trouve (un peu comme le vent quoi) ...



T'inquietes pas, j'ai pas de racines, je suis de nulle part et j'y tiens


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça, j'en doute pas une seconde  et pour ce qui est de toi, vaux peut-être mieux!
> :love:



Et ça veut dire quoi tout ça ???   

  

   :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> T'inquietes pas, j'ai pas de racines, je suis de nulle part et j'y tiens





Et tu es avec quiconque , c ca ?


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Prefiero España



Tu vas ou? Salamanca? Madrid? Barcelona?

"España va bien"


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> T'inquietes pas, j'ai pas de racines, je suis de nulle part et j'y tiens



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et ça veut dire quoi tout ça ???
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:




chuuuuuutttttttttt
 :love:


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas ou? Salamanca? Madrid? Barcelona?
> 
> "España va bien"





No lo sé aùn pero va en Barcelona este verano  :love: y tu ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> je devais aller a bastille voir Gilberto Gil mais trop de " mauvaise " populasse et cela j'aime pas



 De toute façon, les feux d'artifice sont terminés... :rateau: Il y aurait bien quelques bals populaires ici ou là... 
 Mais je ne me sens pas dans une forme géniale non plus, cette nuit... :sleep: Pas une raison pour se coucher trop tôt non plus, quand même!... 
 J'espérais un peu que tout le monde se précipiterait dehors pour aller faire la fête... 










 Mais il semblerait que non... :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et tu es avec quiconque , c ca ?



Ça ne vas pas la tête"? :mouais: 

Il est génial :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: et français


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, les feux d'artifice sont terminés... :rateau: Il y aurait bien quelques bals populaires ici ou là...
> Mais je ne me sens pas dans une forme géniale non plus, cette nuit... :sleep: Pas une raison pour se coucher trop tôt non plus, quand même!...
> J'espérais un peu que tout le monde se précipiterait dehors pour aller faire la fête...
> 
> ...





Ca continue ici les feux d'artifices malheureusement , ca fait du bruit


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne vas pas la tête"? :mouais:
> 
> Il est génial :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: et français





Un prénom ?


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> No lo sé aùn pero va en Barcelona este verano  :love: y tu ?



On dit : "Voy" a Barcelona esta verano
Pues yo iré a Jaca durante un par de dias


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, les feux d'artifice sont terminés... :rateau: Il y aurait bien quelques bals populaires ici ou là...
> Mais je ne me sens pas dans une forme géniale non plus, cette nuit... :sleep: Pas une raison pour se coucher trop tôt non plus, quand même!...
> J'espérais un peu que tout le monde se précipiterait dehors pour aller faire la fête...
> 
> ...



T'en oublie encore un petit dernier !


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> On dit : "Voy" a Barcelona esta verano
> Pues yo iré a Jaca durante un par de dias





Tain mais il faut que j'arrete là , je le sais très bien . Désolé je sais pas faire deux choses en même temps


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuuutttttttttt
> :love:




On en reparle dans deux posts !   :love: :love:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un prénom ?


De qui?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'en oublie encore un petit dernier !



 En parlant de petit dernier...  Encore un petit dernier post, et tu auras quelque chose à fêter, toi!...


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Je reviens


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tain mais il faut que j'arrete là , je le sais très bien . Désolé je sais pas faire deux choses en même temps



Pas de problème  
C'est une question de pratique.
Si je peux t'aider, n'hésites pas, je t'aiderai avec beaucoup de plaisir. D'ailleurs je ne me souviens plus si mon fils a encore des contacts a Barcelona, si tu veux je peux lui demander


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Et boum !!!! 5000 posts !!!!


   :love: :love: :love:​


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On en reparle dans deux posts !   :love: :love:


Sorpresa!, sorpresa!
 :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On en reparle dans deux posts !   :love: :love:























​


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et boum !!!! 5000 posts !!!!
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love:​




J'ai mis du temps a comprendre.  

Message vBulletin
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.

Félicitations! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème
> C'est une question de pratique.
> Si je peux t'aider, n'hésites pas, je t'aiderai avec beaucoup de plaisir. D'ailleurs je ne me souviens plus si mon fils a encore des contacts a Barcelona, si tu veux je peux lui demander





Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   . Je n'ai malheureusement pas la pratique , je ne peux parler espagnol a Paris   , voy en Barcelona  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et boum !!!! 5000 posts !!!!
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love:​



 Finalement, j'ai bien fait de fêter le 14 juillet sur MacGénération!... 
 Il n'y a qu'ici que  Stargazer a fêté ses 5000 posts!... :love:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   . Je n'ai malheureusement pas la pratique , je ne peux parler espagnol a Paris   , voy en Barcelona  :love:



Tu devrais prendre contact avec le Consulat Espagnol à Paris!


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et boum !!!! 5000 posts !!!!
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love:​



Message vBulletin                                                                                             Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.
​


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais prendre contact avec le Consulat Espagnol à Paris!





S'explique moi la stp  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Merci merci ! Ceci n'aurait pu être possible sans tous les nombreux messages que vous avez posté et auxquels je me suis empressé de réponde ...      

En plus maintenant je boule à 6 ! :love: :love:  :casse:


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, j'ai bien fait de fêter le 14 juillet sur MacGénération!...
> Il n'y a qu'ici que  Stargazer a fêté ses 5000 posts!... :love:





J'ai mal au dos  :sleep:


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Merci merci ! Ceci n'aurait pu être possible sans tous les nombreux messages que vous avez posté et auxquels je me suis empressé de réponde ...
> 
> En plus maintenant je boule à 6 ! :love: :love:  :casse:





On dit merci qui ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Sorpresa!, sorpresa!
> :love:



Bien nous disions donc .... :love:      :love:


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bien nous disions donc .... :love:      :love:





Ca devient de plus en plus  :love: nip/tuck , j'adooooooooooooooore


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Merci merci ! Ceci n'aurait pu être possible sans tous les nombreux messages que vous avez posté et auxquels je me suis empressé de réponde ...
> 
> En plus maintenant je boule à 6 ! :love: :love:  :casse:



 Par contre, moi, je boule toujours à (1) comme un pur nioube. :bebe: Mais je boule toujours sincèrement. :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On dit merci qui ?



C'est dommage, la machine elle t'aime pas ce soir ...


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage, la machine elle t'aime pas ce soir ...





S'pece de méchant © , naméo©  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca devient de plus en plus  :love: nip/tuck , j'adooooooooooooooore






			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mal au dos  :sleep:



 Regarder Nip Tuck avec trop d'enthousiasme, c'est peut-être ça qui te donne mal au dos!... :hosto:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca devient de plus en plus  :love: nip/tuck , j'adooooooooooooooore



Oui mais bon là le pop corn c'est optionnel !


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Regarder Nip Tuck avec trop d'enthousiasme, c'est peut-être ça qui te donne mal au dos!... :hosto:





Nan en fait j'ai des soucis donc mon corps réagit avec ce mal de dos  :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Nan en fait j'ai des soucis donc mon corps réagit avec ce mal de dos  :rose:



 Désolé. 
 Pour tes soucis, je te conseille de flooder encore un peu ici...  
 Pour ton dos, je te conseille ton lit.


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> S'explique moi la stp  :mouais:



Enfin bon, je ne les connais pas. Mais normalement ils connaissent des Espagnols sur Paris susceptibles de te donner des cours d'espagnol élémentaire ou de te mettre en contact avec une quelconque association. Après tout, c'est le rôle d'un consulat! Une chose très importante, tu y va 
demander gentiment, si tu arrives genre "je sais tout" ou "j'exige" (je l'ai déjà vu) tu n'obtiendra rien du tout. C'est très important, sache aussi que les espagnols sont très ouvert. (On ne peux pas dire ça dans d'autres pays de l'Europe)


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon, je ne les connais pas. Mais normalement ils connaissent des Espagnols sur Paris susceptibles de te donner des cours d'espagnol élémentaire ou de te mettre en contact avec une quelconque association. Après tout, c'est le rôle d'un consulat! Une chose très importante, tu y va
> demander gentiment, si tu arrives genre "je sais tout" ou "j'exige" (je l'ai déjà vu) tu n'obtiendra rien du tout. C'est très important, sache aussi que les espagnols sont très ouvert. (On ne peux pas dire ça dans d'autres pays de l'Europe)




Mercii , je ne savais pas du tout cela . Tu as déjà fais cela pour ta propre personne ?   . L'ambassade ou le consulat ?  :hein:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bien nous disions donc .... :love:      :love:



Et alors?
   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et alors?
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Je sais plus ...   :love: :love:

Gregg toi qui suis tu peux nous dire ce qui se passe ?


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Je sais pas , j'ai mal au dos


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sais plus ...   :love: :love:
> 
> Gregg toi qui suis tu peux nous dire ce qui se passe ?



Ah si tu m'a fait un grand chuuuuuut !  :love: :love:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Mercii , je ne savais pas du tout cela . Tu as déjà fais cela pour ta propre personne ?   . L'ambassade ou le consulat ?  :hein:



Non, mais j'ai travaillé entre autres pendant des années a obtenir des permis de résidence aux étrangers. Je connais un peu les rouages de l'administration espagnole. Laquelle est beaucoup  plus humaine que la française (désolée, mais c'est comme ça)


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas , j'ai mal au dos



Et voilà ça détourne la tête 3 secondes et ça sait plus ce qui se passe après !!!


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah si tu m'a fait un grand chuuuuuut !  :love: :love:





On retrouve la mémoire ?


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais j'ai travaillé entre autres pendant des années a obtenir des permis de résidence aux étrangers. Je connais un peu les rouages de l'administration espagnole. Laquelle est beaucoup  plus humaine que la française (désolée, mais c'est comme ça)






Tu peux me donner des conseils pour améliorer mon espagnol stp ?   . L'administration française est l'une des plus complexe du monde


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais j'ai travaillé entre autres pendant des années a obtenir des permis de résidence aux étrangers. Je connais un peu les rouages de l'administration espagnole. Laquelle est beaucoup  plus humaine que la française (désolée, mais c'est comme ça)



Pourquoi tu es désolée pour quelque chose que tu ressens de la manière dont tu le ressens et le perçois ? Y a pas.


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On retrouve la mémoire ?



J'aime à jouer mon ingénue ... Ca va bien avec la tenue !


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sais plus ...   :love: :love:
> 
> Gregg toi qui suis tu peux nous dire ce qui se passe ?



Et voilà, trop de vent


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ça détourne la tête 3 secondes et ça sait plus ce qui se passe après !!!





Non , je ne tourne presque pas la tête a ma main gauche j'ai mon emac et a ma main droite ma télé


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, trop de vent



Il fût un temps où tu ne t'en plaignais pas ...


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'aime à jouer mon ingénue ... Ca va bien avec la tenue !





Et en plus poète


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non , je ne tourne presque pas la tête a ma main gauche j'ai mon emac et a ma main droite ma télé



La position des mains importe peu ... Tu regardes où ?


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas , j'ai mal au dos



Fuuuuuiiiiittttttttteeeeeeee, pppppfffffiiiiiuuuuuiiiii


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus poète



pouet :rateau:

Et bientôt 2000 pour toi !


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La position des mains importe peu ... Tu regardes où ?






Dans ma chambre   s'teu 2000 post  . Et pour mon truc katejlin stp ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais j'ai travaillé entre autres pendant des années a obtenir des permis de résidence aux étrangers. Je connais un peu les rouages de l'administration espagnole. Laquelle est beaucoup plus humaine que la française (désolée, mais c'est comme ça)



Je trouve que rien n'est choquant dans ce que tu dis. 
D'ailleurs, dans certains threads du bar, tu trouveras pas mal de Français assez critiques par rapport à la France d'aujourd'hui, justement.  Je suis moi-même assez critique sur différents aspects de la France actuelle, et concernant un certain état d'esprit français qui m'énerve de plus en plus... 
Bien entendu, il ne faut jamais généraliser à l'ensemble des Français, mais une chose comme l'arrogance que beaucoup d'étrangers reprochent aux Français est un sentiment malheureusement souvent justifié...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Dans ma chambre   s'teu 2000 post  . Et pour mon truc katejlin stp ?




Non je demande pas où tu te trouves mais ce que tu regardes ! T'as du mal à faire plusieurs choses en même temps il me semble.


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non je demande pas où tu te trouves mais ce que tu regardes ! T'as du mal à faire plusieurs choses en même temps il me semble.





Nip tuck mais c fini   . Et les dvd coûtent cher 85 ¤ les 5 DVD


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me donner des conseils pour améliorer mon espagnol stp ?   . L'administration française est l'une des plus complexe du monde



Je demanderai des conseil a mes enfants, Si mon fils est d'accord il t'envoi un MP, il t'expliquera
ce que tu veux savoir


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Nip tuck mais c fini   . Et les dvd coûtent cher 85 ¤ les 5 DVD



Va falloir que tu commences à économiser !


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir que tu commences à économiser !




Je prefere m'acheter des bouquins que d'acheter des dvd pour l'instant


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Je demanderai des conseil a mes enfants, Si mon fils est d'accord il t'envoi un MP, il t'expliquera
> ce que tu veux savoir





Je veux tout savoir  :love: , j'aime pas tellement attendre surtout par cet été qui  peut devenir muy caliente   












Merci


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'aime à jouer mon ingénue ... Ca va bien avec la tenue !



Ouais!!! venteuse!!!!
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je prefere m'acheter des bouquins que d'acheter des dvd pour l'instant



J'ai dit commencé à économiser ... Donc je ne parlais pas d'en ce moment ... 

Enfin bref ...


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

>



 Désolé. J'ai réagi un peu tard.
 Pour la Bergère, je prévoyais le coup!...


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

>





Merci , monsieur  :love:


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit commencé à économiser ... Donc je ne parlais pas d'en ce moment ...
> 
> Enfin bref ...





Désolé le fait d'avoir mis " Latina Tv " j'arrive plus a me concentrer


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais!!! venteuse!!!!
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Toujours voyons !  :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Désolé le fait d'avoir mis " Latina Tv " j'arrive plus a me concentrer



On va dire que c'est ça ...


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je veux tout savoir  :love: , j'aime pas tellement attendre surtout par cet été qui  peut devenir muy caliente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, 

Pour t'expliquer des cours d'espagnol, pas de problème, por ce qui est du "muy caliente" rien de mieux que l'experience "en persona". Courage!


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon,
> 
> Pour t'expliquer des cours d'espagnol, pas de problème, por ce qui est du "muy caliente" rien de mieux que l'experience "en persona". Courage!




T'inquetes  . Après les anglaises , j'aimerai tester les espagnoles   ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (14 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>





Ola garcon , pas encore couché ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ola garcon , pas encore couché ?


Faut croire que non , je reviens du feu d'artifice...  très beau, ils ont du ruiner ma petite ville


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> T'inquetes  . Après les anglaises , j'aimerai tester les espagnoles   ...



Eh ben, bon courage t'es bien partie pour la fiancée eternelle


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben, bon courage t'es bien partie pour la fiancée eternelle




Les mères espagnoles pire que les mères juives ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



 Bonne surprise, que de voir cet angelot sillonner l'écran du bar des floodeurs!... :love:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Les mères espagnoles pire que les mères juives ?



Nooonnn, les fiancées, une fois crocheté, t'es perdu  Enfin, en géneral


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



Bonsoir Joel
   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Nooonnn, les fiancées, une fois crocheté, t'es perdu  Enfin, en géneral



Aaaaah c'est perdu dans ce sens lààààà  ???     :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



Bonsoir angelot !


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaah c'est perdu dans ce sens lààààà  ???     :rateau:



Ouais, style pigeon
 :rose: 

Le seul problème c'est le sens


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir angelot !



 Et c'est une bergère *très récemment promue* qui te salue, Joel!...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, style pigeon
> :rose:
> 
> Le seul problème c'est le sens



Donc c'est bon je suis définitivement perdu pour personne, les plumes ça tient trop chaud !  

Et sinon le sens de quoi ? Du vent ?   :love: :love:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Donc c'est bon je suis définitivement perdu pour personne, les plumes ça tient trop chaud !
> 
> Et sinon le sens de quoi ? Du vent ?   :love: :love:



C'est exactement ça,  Pour ce qui est des plumes: bof!! 
Pour le vent, quand ça tourne comme une girouette, c'est parfait!
     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Pour le vent, quand ça tourne comme une girouette, c'est parfait!
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



C'est le meilleur mouvement pour que les jupons s'envolent et fassent de belles rondes !  :love: :love:


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Je vais me coucher les enfants  . A demain et encore merci katelijn


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est le meilleur mouvement pour que les jupons s'envolent et fassent de belles rondes !  :love: :love:



 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher les enfants  . A demain et encore merci katelijn



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Je suis pas fatigué , je vais encore reflechir sur mon avenir dans mon lit seul ..


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Je savais que ça te plairait !


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que ça te plairait !





Il y a pas a dire , tu sais parler aux femmes  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas fatigué , je vais encore reflechir sur mon avenir dans mon lit seul ..



Oui mais j'anticipe au cas où tu ne repasserais pas !


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pas a dire , tu sais parler aux femmes  :love:



Ce glisser dans une robe ça aide !    :rose: :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas fatigué , je vais encore reflechir sur mon avenir dans mon lit seul ..



Ne reflechis pas trop, prends la vie comme elle vient
De toute façon pour reflechir il vaux mieux être seul    

Bonne et douce nuit


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

Pfff fait chaud


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2005)

Bonne fin de nuit à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que ça te plairait !



     :love:  :love: 

Les tempetes me manquent :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Pfff fait chaud



Prends une bière !


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Pfff fait chaud



Ouvres les fenêtres!


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fin de nuit à toutes et à tous!...



Toi aussi, douce nuit!    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:
> 
> Les tempetes me manquent :love:  :love:



Oui c'est bien trop calme en ce moment ...    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fin de nuit à toutes et à tous!...



Bonne nuit à toi


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ouvres les fenêtres!



Un de nous deux à la bonne solution !


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Et hop !


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est bien trop calme en ce moment ...    :love:


Ben vaux mieux pour toi    
Imagine le tournis avec les jupons :rose:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un de nous deux à la bonne solution !


Les deux :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ben vaux mieux pour toi
> Imagine le tournis avec les jupons :rose:



Marilyn et ses moutons ...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Les deux :love:  :love:



Cent pour cent d'accord avec toi ! :love: :love:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Marilyn et ses moutons ...




 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 
Des moutons dans le métro  
José, au secours!!


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> Des moutons dans le métro
> José, au secours!!



Si je ne me trompe pas l'original se passe dehors et pas dans le métro ... 

Et puis quand le vent remonte la colline ça fait toujours ça quand on s'y trouve en haut !


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne me trompe pas l'original se passe dehors et pas dans le métro ...
> 
> Et puis quand le vent remonte la colline ça fait toujours ça quand on s'y trouve en haut !



T'as raison  
Laisse pas trainer tes moutons


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit a tous


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit a tous



Bonne nuit à toi. Je vais froufrouter un peu pour rafraîchir tes rêves !  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit


----------



## duracel (14 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit



Pareil, dès que ma bière est finie.


----------



## NED (14 Juillet 2005)

Allé debout la dedans !


----------



## Taho! (14 Juillet 2005)

moi je suis levé, je racontais mon week-end à Grenoble : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3280746&postcount=209


----------



## Taho! (14 Juillet 2005)

à tous en ce jour férié que de toute façon je suis en vacances alors c'est comme si !


----------



## NED (14 Juillet 2005)

Connais pas les vacances moué....  :rose: 
Trop de cravail...
 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Connais pas les vacances moué....  :rose:
> Trop de cravail...
> :mouais:


Ben cc'est une bonne nouvelle non ?


----------



## madlen (14 Juillet 2005)

Trop de chance que ce soit congé  
C'est pas chouette, moi j'ai déménager
en france mais j'ai toujours ma boite en
suisse  alors au boulot !

Je me vengerai le 1er aout


----------



## NED (14 Juillet 2005)

Tiens y'a les avions de guerre et l'awax qui viennet de passer au dessus de chez moi pour ce putain de défilé du 14 juillet...
 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Allé debout la dedans !




on se calme monsieur ned !!!    

suis tombée du lit a 7h     .....
pfffffff faut vraiment que je alargie le lit


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suis tombée du lit a 7h     .....
> pfffffff faut vraiment que je alargie le lit



Si tu commence à vouloir élargir le lit, çà pourrait être mal interprété... mets le matelas par terre, c'est plus simple


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> .......mais le matelas par terre, c'est plus simple




sa va pas non ???????????      

et t'en fais quoi de mes petites souris qui viennent trouver refuge chez moi
a chaque fois que on demonte les travaux du tramway en bas de chez moi ?   


je les aime bien*, mais pas au point de dormir avec !!!     




* si, si, je ne mets plus de pieges


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Coucou les floodeuses et floodeurs


----------



## 222diablo222 (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les floodeuses et floodeurs


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Bien dormi le diablo ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juillet 2005)

'lut.......


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'lut.......





Salut stook


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

c'est horrible la niak que j'ai ! va me falloir une binche pour me calmer


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juillet 2005)

*Bon'Ap...!*    .  .


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

A ta santé !


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour chez vous !


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour chez vous !





Bonjour chez toi


----------



## Franswa (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour chez vous !


 On dirait un breton qui parle


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> On dirait un breton qui parle



Salut franswa


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Un problème avec les Bretons ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien dormi le diablo ?


Très bien et toi?


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Très bien et toi?





Il me manquait quelque chose .....  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut franswa


 Salut vétéran stargazzzzzzzz


----------



## Franswa (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un problème avec les Bretons ?


 Si y en avait un... Y a longtemps que je serais mort enfourché


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut franswa




salut Franswa...
et Felicitation Stargazer....une etoile de plus...cool....


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Salut vétéran stargazzzzzzzz



Et ouais ! :style: :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (14 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut Franswa...
> et Felicitation Stargazer....une etoile de plus...cool....


  Stook 

T'es au courant ? Le disque dur de mon PB est mort  Je le récupère la semaine prochaine


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Stook
> 
> T'es au courant ? Le disque dur de mon PB est mort  Je le récupère la semaine prochaine



non, je savais pas....pas top cette histoire.....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

Salut


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Salut



tiens,, le plus bô....
comment va...?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

Bof, je pense à une ex


----------



## Franswa (14 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, je savais pas....pas top cette histoire.....


 Heureusement que j'ai eu le temps de faire des sauvegardes...


----------



## Franswa (14 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Salut


 Salut Cor


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que j'ai eu le temps de faire des sauvegardes...





Zut , tu es sur ton pc la ?


----------



## Franswa (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Zut , tu es sur ton pc la ?


 Ouais, et mon tit frère le reprend là


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un problème avec les Bretons ?



Tu veux rire, les bretons, ce sont tous des cons ! 
Je le sais, je suis breton ! 
Mais en même temps, les étrangers sont pas mieux non plus...

On peut donc résumer ainsi : tous des cons, d'où qu'ils viennent  



Sauf franswa s'il me laisse une place dans son lit le 23


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux rire, les bretons, ce sont tous des cons !
> Je le sais, je suis breton !
> Mais en même temps, les étrangers sont pas mieux non plus...
> 
> ...





Autant pour moi , j'allais pas dire mieux  :love:


----------



## Universe player (14 Juillet 2005)

les floodeurs 
Ya du monde ?


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Salut Universe


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à toi, y'a pas grand-monde hormis nous-autres


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

C férie et surtout c le pont ....


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux rire, les bretons, ce sont tous des cons !
> Je le sais, je suis breton !
> Mais en même temps, les étrangers sont pas mieux non plus...
> 
> ...




franswa a déjà une petite rousse à cet endroit .. il a réservé pour elle!!

sinon j'espere que les bretons sont bien puisque je vais en vacances en bretagne!! mmm de toute façon ils sont bien .. ya des crêpes!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: quel touriste je fais


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

*S.O.S!!!!!!!!!*

qui peux me donner un adresse de site hebergement (mp3 ) gratuit ?

javais lycos mais il ne marche plus et  je ne peux pas utiliser celui de ma fai !!



merci


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> franswa a déjà une petite rousse à cet endroit .. il a réservé pour elle!!



Ah, si c'est réservé je m'incline (du coup, j'ai une place dans ma tente et les petites rousses, mmhhh ! )


----------



## bouilla (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *S.O.S!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> qui peux me donner un adresse de site hebergement (mp3 ) gratuit ?
> 
> ...



Toi, tu dois etre chez Alice  :rateau: 

Via ton mac, en ftp ?...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu dois etre chez Alice  :rateau:
> 
> Via ton mac, en ftp ?...




non, je suis chez wanadoo et pour raison personelle je ne peux pas utiliser l'espace alloué


oui, un mp3 de mon mac sur n'importe quoi du moment que je ne dois pas etre informaticienne pour le rentrer et l'afficher par ici     

un truc dans le style hosting , facile et rapide


----------



## bouilla (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, je suis chez wanadoo et pour raison personelle je ne peux pas utiliser l'espace alloué
> 
> 
> oui, un mp3 de mon mac sur n'importe quoi du moment que je ne dois pas etre informaticienne pour le rentrer et l'afficher par ici




vi c'était une boutade..Si tu veux mettre un lien vers ton mp3, alors en effet tu vas devoir te trouver un serveur, j'utilise que free, je connais pas les autres dsl. Si c'est provisoire, je veux bien le mettre sur mon serveur s'tu veux


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

ah non ! sur mon site ! il est plus rapide d'ailleurs


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

Non, moi plutôt    

merde, encore grillé par sm


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> vi c'était une boutade..Si tu veux mettre un lien vers ton mp3, alors en effet tu vas devoir te trouver un serveur, j'utilise que free, je connais pas les autres dsl. Si c'est provisoire, je veux bien le mettre sur mon serveur s'tu veux




oki merci......juste une connerie a poster dans la revolution donc un truc provisoire     


je l'envoie a qui ?

a bouilla ou sm ?

mon adresse mail est visible , le premier qui m'envoie le sien j'envoie le mp3


----------



## bouilla (14 Juillet 2005)

C'est un mp3 porno ou quoi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

sm a gagné , il a eté le premier !!!!     

donc sera lui a entendre le premier et se dire

mais quelle dinde cella là !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est un mp3 porno ou quoi




certains pourraient le voir ainsi....
.tout depend de la qualité et la quantité d'absortions avant l'ecoute


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour a tous 





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki merci......juste une connerie a poster dans la revolution donc un truc provisoire
> 
> 
> je l'envoie a qui ?
> ...



Depechez vous, j'attend!!
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bouilla (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> certains pourraient le voir ainsi....
> .tout depend de la qualité et la quantité d'absortions avant l'ecoute



Connaissant SM, il a deja du se faire une copie alors 
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous
> Depechez vous, j'attend!!
> :love:  :love:  :love:




tu as pas mieux a faire?   

parce que là c'est vraiment une connerie  :rose:


----------



## toys (14 Juillet 2005)

encore une journée bien entammé et je vien de me levé 

sa vas les flood's


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

J'adore tes conneries :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

En fait, Robertav, comment vont tes souris?   
Tu ouvres un thread pour la réservation des petits?   
 :love:


----------



## toys (14 Juillet 2005)

qui a des souris


----------



## duracel (14 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> qui a des souris



J'en ai dans mes murs.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

c'est fait, grace a sm j'ai mis le lien dans la revolution!!!    

maintenant par contre je me pose un serieux probleme:
 si machin truc star ac passe par ici il voudra surment m'embaucher 
pour la prochaine saison.....comment m'organiser ?????


----------



## toys (14 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai dans mes murs.


comment tu dois être heureux!
un vrai garde mangé dans les murs


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Ca fait du bien de manger


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> qui a des souris




moi par moment j'ai des souris   

elles viennent chercher refuge quand il demontent le tramway qui depuis
2 ans sont en train de faire .....ben, j'espere qu'il vont plus demolir et que cette fois (la 4eme) sera bon pour un bon fonctionnement sans deraillement     

9 mois de retard pour le moment  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> qui a des souris



4 razer, 2 logitech, 1 signée Masamune Shirow, et deux autres mini pour ma fille


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait, grace a sm j'ai mis le lien dans la revolution!!!
> 
> maintenant par contre je me pose un serieux probleme:
> si machin truc star ac passe par ici il voudra surment m'embaucher
> pour la prochaine saison.....comment m'organiser ?????



Commence par lui acheter des boles quies et une boite de calmants!
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait du bien de manger



oui je viens de me faire un steack frite pour le goûté (qui a fait office de petit dej' en même temps)
et se remet les idée en place.
manque plus que la douche et je vais me trouvé une ....................... non pas possible je suis con.


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 9 mois de retard pour le moment  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



Bof, ça ne va plus tarder!!


----------



## toys (14 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 4 razer, 2 logitech, 1 signée Masamune Shirow, et deux autres mini pour ma fille




ho la vache et ta pas peur qu elle te fasse une tripoté de mini mulot qui vont tout bouffé


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui je viens de me faire un steack frite pour le goûté (qui a fait office de petit dej' en même temps)
> et se remet les idée en place.
> manque plus que la douche et je vais me trouvé une ....................... non pas possible je suis con.





Tiens , tu me donnes l'idée de me faire un thé merci


----------



## toys (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi par moment j'ai des souris
> 
> elles viennent chercher refuge quand il demontent le tramway qui depuis
> 2 ans sont en train de faire .....ben, j'espere qu'il vont plus demolir et que cette fois (la 4eme) sera bon pour un bon fonctionnement sans deraillement
> ...



s'est des réfugier ta pas le droit de les virés !


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho la vache et ta pas peur qu elle te fasse une tripoté de mini mulot qui vont tout bouffé



Nan, elles sont fixées au clavier (pas de sans fil dans ma demeure)


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

impecc roberta, me reste un giga de libre si jamais


----------



## toys (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tiens , tu me donnes l'idée de me faire un thé merci


tout de suite tu m'associe au thé !

s'est fou tout le monde fait ça ! :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> J'adore tes conneries :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Tiens toi aussi ?


----------



## toys (14 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Nan, elles sont fixées au clavier (pas de sans fil dans ma demeure)


ta 8 souris pour un ordi   a quoi sa sert?


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> impecc roberta, me reste un giga de libre si jamais




heummmm ..... la prochaine chansonnette c'est pour bientot !!!! 

parole et musique de sonny , grand spectacle garantis !!!


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens toi aussi ?



Oui!!!
 :love:  :love:  :love: 
D'ailleurs, j'attend la suivante ...


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens toi aussi ?





Salut la bergere ca va ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour



Salut !


----------



## toys (14 Juillet 2005)

je vais  créé un lisye special robertav dans i tune avec la secrétaire et celle ci je commence ma collection.


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut la bergere ca va ?



T'as fait tes devoirs, toi?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut la bergere ca va ?



Oui et toi ?


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> T'as fait tes devoirs, toi?





Oui madame


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je vais  créé un lisye special robertav dans i tune avec la secrétaire et celle ci je commence ma collection.




tu as encore le message repondeur telephonique que j'avais consu pour roberto (ou grug, je sais plus :rose: ) ??????


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ta 8 souris pour un ordi   a quoi sa sert?



Euh, à part 2 qui sont "remisées", elles sont toutes en service


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Oui!!!
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> D'ailleurs, j'attend la suivante ...



Oui je suis là, c'est moi !


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui et toi ?





j'ai chaud et j'ai envie d'etre a Barcelone  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui madame



T'es sûr ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> j'ai chaud et j'ai envie d'etre a Barcelone  :love:



Ouvre la fenêtre, bois une bière ferme les yeux et imagine Barcelone !


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouvre la fenêtre, bois une bière ferme les yeux et imagine Barcelone !





Quelles sont les bières espagnoles ? désolé je bois pas encore  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr ?





Oui sur !!!


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui madame



Gregg, MP


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je suis là, c'est moi !





 :affraid:  :affraid: C'est toi la suivante c......?   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid: C'est toi la suivante c......?   :love:



La suivante , la précédente ... N'importe laquelle !


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

Ablonka ?


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Gregg, MP




Répondu madame  :love:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Quelles sont les bières espagnoles ? désolé je bois pas encore  :rose:



Dorada: "La mejor cerveza del mundo", Cruzcampo, Aguila


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La suivante , la précédente ... N'importe laquelle !




J'attend!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Dorada: "La mejor cerveza del mundo", Cruzcampo, Aguila





C noté , merkiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> J'attend!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:



Ce que tu peux être impatiente ! :love: :love:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu peux être impatiente ! :love: :love:



C'est UN de mes défauts majeurs


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Dorada: "La mejor cerveza del mundo", Cruzcampo, Aguila



*la mejor cerveza del mundo...*
tu parles... même du Perrier© a plus de goût


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est UN de mes défauts majeurs



Ca peut être aussi une qualité ... Tout dépend du point vue !   

Et puis les défauts ne sont là que pour rehausser les qualités !


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *la mejor cerveza del mundo...*
> tu parles... même du Perrier© a plus de goût



Hey mais ça a du goût le perrier !!!!


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *la mejor cerveza del mundo...*
> tu parles... même du Perrier© a plus de goût



Et tu en as bu ou?


----------



## Spyro (14 Juillet 2005)

chavati comme vous voulez ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> chavati comme vous voulez ?



Voui et toi ?


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> chavati comme vous voulez ?


coucou toi


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

))    o==8


----------



## bouilla (14 Juillet 2005)

_         _  _     
| |_  ___| | | ___ 
| ' \/ -_) |    / _  \
|_||_\___|_|_\___/


----------



## bouilla (14 Juillet 2005)

C'est pas encore tout a fait ça le widget figlet


----------



## Spyro (14 Juillet 2005)

Ben moi j'ai trop chaud, j'ai plein de repassage à faire, et il faut que je bosse demain  

Sinon ça va


----------



## Spyro (14 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas encore tout a fait ça le widget figlet


C'est le forum qui bouffe les espaces et il faut le mettre en courier


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'ai trop chaud, j'ai plein de repassage à faire, et il faut que je bosse demain
> 
> Sinon ça va




petite astuce: 

 tu plies super bien les trucs a repasser et
tu t'assois dessus sur la pile pendant que tu est ici !!!


----------



## bouilla (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est le forum qui bouffe les espaces et il faut le mettre en courier



ah ok merci


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

Alors smg, huh gregg, tu continues d'harceler toutes les filles du forum ? en manque d'ami je veux bien, mais pas en manque d'avertissements en tout cas. Viens en suisse, Exit s'occupera de toi.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

oui je sais tu vas encore t'excuser, la millième fois que tu vas répéter que tu ne recommenceras plus ?


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Alors smg, huh gregg, tu continues d'harceler toutes les filles du forum ? en manque d'ami je veux bien, mais pas en manque d'avertissements en tout cas. Viens en suisse, Exit s'occupera de toi.



Chuut! En bretagne ! en bretagne !


----------



## Spyro (14 Juillet 2005)

Le bar des floodeurs myopes  :hein: :mouais:


----------



## bouilla (14 Juillet 2005)

Mais nooonnn, il a mûri, le smg n'existe plus


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Mais nooonnn, il a mûri, le smg n'existe plus




ce pseudo est banni


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Mais nooonnn, il a mûri, le smg n'existe plus



Exact, rien ne vaut un bon BAR 44


----------



## bouilla (14 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Exact, rien ne vaut un bon BAR 44



Faites gaffe quand même, c'est un peu comme le type en métal liquide dans terminator, on en est jamais débarassé


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Faites gaffe quand même, c'est un peu comme le type en métal liquide dans terminator, on en est jamais débarassé



Bah, depuis le temps que j'en traine, des gamelles, une de plus ou de moins... J'ai pas l'oreille assez fine pour faire le détail


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Alors smg, huh gregg, tu continues d'harceler toutes les filles du forum ? en manque d'ami je veux bien, mais pas en manque d'avertissements en tout cas. Viens en suisse, Exit s'occupera de toi.





Qu'ai je fais ?


----------



## lumai (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> petite astuce:
> 
> tu plies super bien les trucs a repasser et
> tu t'assois dessus sur la pile pendant que tu est ici !!!


 Après "comment faire sécher son chat", voilà la leçon de repassage de Roberta  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (14 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Après "comment faire sécher son chat"


  :affraid:  :affraid: 

C'est quoi c't'histoire ?  :mouais:


----------



## lumai (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> C'est quoi c't'histoire ?  :mouais:


 ça doit être quelques dizaines de pages en arrière !


----------



## Universe player (14 Juillet 2005)

les floodeurs 
 :love:  :love:


----------



## Sloughi (14 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs
> :love:  :love:




bonjour


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juillet 2005)

ça floode toujours autant ici ......... hihi !!!!!!!!!!!!! :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ça floode toujours autant ici ......... hihi !!!!!!!!!!!!! :love: :love:


ooooooooooooooh 

thebiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig  :rateau:    :rose:

( non non on ne se connait pas  ... un peu comme patriiiiiiiiiiiick et ses fan  )


----------



## Spyro (14 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ça floode toujours autant ici ......... hihi !!!!!!!!!!!!! :love: :love:


  :love:  :love:


----------



## mikoo (14 Juillet 2005)

hep les floodeurs!


----------



## Sloughi (14 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> hep les floodeurs!




salut


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

coucou mikoo


----------



## mikoo (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou mikoo



je suis bloqué au niveau 3 du site "ouverture-facile"
ça m'énerve  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> je suis bloqué au niveau 3 du site "ouverture-facile"
> ça m'énerve  :rateau:


ce niveau ressemble beaucoup au deuxième , avec une difficulté de plus


----------



## mikoo (14 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de recevoir par email des photos de ma ptite cousine australienne Olivia de 6 mois, elle est trop mignone...  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ça floode toujours autant ici ......... hihi !!!!!!!!!!!!! :love: :love:






honnorable thebig , ca faisait longtemps ca farte ?  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juillet 2005)

*Allez en paix*
mes frères


----------



## Spyro (14 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Allez en paix*
> mes frères


Attention tu clignotes, t'es sûr que t'as pas un cours jus ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Attention tu clignotes, t'es sûr que t'as pas un cours jus ?



*Tel le papillon de nuit attiré par la lampe*
le floodeur attiré par mon infinie sagesse sera


----------



## bouilla (14 Juillet 2005)

Pure fils, attention tu as un ananas géant au dessus de la tete    :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Pure fils, attention tu as un ananas géant au dessus de la tete    :rateau:


non c'est son néon qui se fait vieux


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

c'est le 14 juillet fete nationale, fetons ça en supprimant ce fil et en repartant de zero !  :bebe:  (et re combo)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est le 14 juillet fete nationale, fetons ça en supprimant ce fil et en repartant de zero !  :bebe:  (et re combo)



c'est une opération de maintenance ?


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est une opération de maintenance ?


nettoyage plutôt :bebe:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> nettoyage plutôt :bebe:



T'as pas dit combo !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> nettoyage plutôt :bebe:



c'est vrai qu'on s'y perd vite j'arrives plus à suivre  :rateau:


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

oui mais je l'ai fait  :rateau:  (et re combo )


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'on s'y perd vite j'arrives plus à suivre  :rateau:



Ca va venir t'inquiète pas !


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

je vous raconte mon 14 juillet ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je vous raconte mon 14 juillet ?




Si c'est intéressant oui ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca va venir t'inquiète pas !



venir quoi ? le nettoyage ou la navigation dans le bar ? car je navigue bien sur macgé, le pb c'est le bar


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> venir quoi ? le nettoyage ou la navigation dans le bar ? car je navigue bien sur macgé, le pb c'est le bar



La navigation dans le bar ... c'est un univers à part. Faut s'y habituer !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je vous raconte mon 14 juillet ?



vas y, je t'en prie, tu t'es pris une belle bleue ?


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'on s'y perd vite j'arrives plus à suivre  :rateau:



Le "principe" c'est surtout de ne pas suivre   
 Ici, c'est le "caquetoir"


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

zétions ma femme et mes deux enfants à l'ambassade de france à dublin


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> vas y, je t'en prie, tu t'es pris une belle bleue ?



Une pervenche ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Le "principe" c'est surtout de ne pas suivre
> Ici, c'est le "caquetoir"



salut mlle invisible


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> zétions ma femme et mes deux enfants à l'ambassade de france à dublin



Là c'est intéressant !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> zétions ma femme et mes deux enfants à l'ambassade de france à dublin



presque une pervenche !!!   et y'avait un cocktail au moins ? tu étais invité ou tout le mondde pouvait y aller ?


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> zétions ma femme et mes deux enfants à l'ambassade de france à dublin



La suite?
 :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Le "principe" c'est surtout de ne pas suivre
> Ici, c'est le "caquetoir"



Je ne caquette pas moi mademoiselle !!!   

Je bêle c'est différent !


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> salut mlle invisible



 Seulement quand je n'ai rien a dire


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> presque une pervenche !!!   et y'avait un cocktail au moins ? tu étais invité ou tout le mondde pouvait y aller ?



Normalement pour la réception publique tout le monde peut y aller ... C'est la tradition le 14 Juillet !


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est intéressant !


seuls les membres titulaires d'une carte consulaire (comme nous :love: ) ou munis d'une invitation etaient acceptés par les gendarmes, public restreint non mais manquerait plus que la bleusaie irlandaise vienne    :rateau:   
mais il y a eu un couac...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

tu te fais désirer naas ou tu nous pont un roman ?


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne caquette pas moi mademoiselle !!!
> 
> Je bêle c'est différent !



La bergère qui s'adapte a son milieu
   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Seulement quand je n'ai rien a dire



Et c'est bien dommage !


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne caquette pas moi mademoiselle !!!
> 
> Je bêle c'est différent !


t'es belle ? ... boah ... vite fait hein  prétentieuse


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> tu te fais désirer naas ou tu nous pont un roman ?


Ponds avec un d comme dédé
et puis c'est le bar des floodeurs si je fais un fil de 30 mots personne ne lis  :rateau:     (et re combo)


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Normalement pour la réception publique tout le monde peut y aller ... C'est la tradition le 14 Juillet !



Pas chez les "consulaires"


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> La bergère qui s'adapte a son milieu
> :love:



Je suis tout-terrain !   :love:


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> mais il y a eu un couac...


sur ordre de je ne sais qui   le senfants etaient interdits   
LES ENFANTS INTERDITS     sans rire pas cons eux


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ponds avec un d comme dédé
> et puis c'est le bar des floodeurs si je fais un fil de 30 mots personne ne lis  :rateau:     (et re combo)



Si, si j'aurai moins le tournis
   

J'ai plus l'age, mon cher Monsieur


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ponds avec un d comme dédé
> et puis c'est le bar des floodeurs si je fais un fil de 30 mots personne ne lis  :rateau:     (et re combo)



ouais mais jusque là elle est plutôt nulle et je dirais même banale ton histoire de 14 julllet  :rateau:


----------



## NED (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout-terrain !   :love:


Un vrai 4x4 !!!


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> sur ordre de je ne sais qui   le senfants etaient interdits
> LES ENFANTS INTERDITS     sans rire pas cons eux


ben oui c'est bien connu, les enfants, c'est tous des délinquants ... des terroristes ...


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> sur ordre de je ne sais qui   le senfants etaient interdits
> LES ENFANTS INTERDITS     sans rire pas cons eux



Tu blagues là?   :mouais: 

Ils avaient prévu quoi?


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> sur ordre de je ne sais qui   le senfants etaient interdits
> LES ENFANTS INTERDITS     sans rire pas cons eux


je vous jure il y avait 10 aprents à l'entrée qui attendaient   trop nuls les gendarmes     :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> sur ordre de je ne sais qui   le senfants etaient interdits
> LES ENFANTS INTERDITS     sans rire pas cons eux



ça devient intéressant !
parce que les enfants ça court partout ça crie et ça n'a pas encore de ballet dans le cul    

ça devait être chiant ton 14 juillet, tu es rentré tôt d'ailleurs


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tu blagues là?   :mouais:
> 
> Ils avaient prévu quoi?


non non je suis tout ce q'"uil y a de plus serieux   
alors un parente est rentrée seule et a parlé à l'ambassadeur (son mari etait dehors avec la petite) et lui a demandé poruquoi les enfants ne pouvaient pas rentrer  
et du coup cet imbecile a fait marceh arrière a condition que les poussetes restent dehors
les poussettes ça fait tache sur la pelouse plein de smokings    :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'es belle ? ... boah ... vite fait hein  prétentieuse



La bergère, je te signale, est sublime et affole les foules. Suffit de regarder sur la gauche de ce post !


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je vous jure il y avait 10 aprents à l'entrée qui attendaient   trop nuls les gendarmes     :mouais:



C'est quoi les "aprents"?


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La bergère, je te signale, est sublime et affole les foules. Suffit de regarder sur la gauche de ce post !



Yep! je confirme surtout quand ça froufroute dans les jupons    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai 4x4 !!!



Et encore t'as pas vu les pare-buffles !


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ça devient intéressant !
> parce que les enfants ça court partout ça crie et ça n'a pas encore de ballet dans le cul


exact, bien vu  
serieux je suis un français de seconde zone parce que je fais des enfants  :mouais: 




			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> ça devait être chiant ton 14 juillet, tu es rentré tôt d'ailleurs


non ça c'est different, ca a commencé à 18h30 et tu as une heure de decalage avec la france et les enfants doivent dormier tôt


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi les "aprents"?



Les arpents verts tu connais pas ?


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> non non je suis tout ce q'"uil y a de plus serieux
> alors un parente est rentrée seule et a parlé à l'ambassadeur (son mari etait dehors avec la petite) et lui a demandé poruquoi les enfants ne pouvaient pas rentrer
> et du coup cet imbecile a fait marceh arrière a condition que les poussetes restent dehors
> les poussettes ça fait tache sur la pelouse plein de smokings    :mouais:  :hein:



C'est qui ce blaireau?


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi les "aprents"?


c'est *les parents* mais vous postez tellement vite j'ai du mal à suivre, n'oubliez pas que je viens de forumes techniques  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Yep! je confirme surtout quand ça froufroute dans les jupons    :love:



Merci à toi ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> exact, bien vu
> serieux je suis un français de seconde zone parce que je fais des enfants  :mouais:
> 
> non ça c'est different, ca a commencé à 18h30 et tu as une heure de decalage avec la france et les enfants doivent dormier tôt



Et qu'est ce que t'as fait de ta (ton, tes) gosse (s) pendant la reception ?


----------



## Spyro (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ça n'a pas encore de ballet dans le cul


:affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:

_C'est quoi ces histoires de partouze ???     _


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ce blaireau?


c'est lui mais bon il s'est rattrapé après lors de son discours en disant que les enfants etaient les bienvenus, tous les enfants, et a fait 3 allusions au enfants de la nation etc etc, bref en langage politique = "excusez moi"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> _C'est quoi ces histoires de partouze ???     _



espèce de pédophile


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est *les parents* mais vous postez tellement vite j'ai du mal à suivre, n'oubliez pas que je viens de forumes techniques  :rateau:  :rateau:



Les forums quoi ?  :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> exact, bien vu
> serieux je suis un français de seconde zone parce que je fais des enfants  :mouais:



Hihihi, et mois je suis une étrangére qui a fait des enfants à la France 


non ça c'est different, ca a commencé à 18h30 et tu as une heure de decalage avec la france et les enfants doivent dormier tôt [/QUOTE]

Ton ambassadeur faut l'envoyer en Espagne, qu'il se refasse une santé


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ça n'a pas encore de ballet dans le cul


balais


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'est ce que t'as fait de ta (ton, tes) gosse (s) pendant la reception ?


devant la pression il a cédé et les enfants etaient de la partie après    non mais des fois
ils ont même eu droit à des glaces  :love:  :love:  :love: mais que chocolat et vanille c'est des parfums d'embassadeur ferrero roche d'or ça   
mais il vis pas dans un 20m2 l'ambassadeur    :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> espèce de pédophile


Eh oh c'est toi qui veut leur faire rentrer un ballet dans le Q    

C'est que ça en fait du monde


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les arpents verts tu connais pas ?



Non plus! :mouais: Quezako?   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est lui mais bon il s'est rattrapé après lors de son discours en disant que les enfants etaient les bienvenus, tous les enfants, et a fait 3 allusions au enfants de la nation etc etc, bref en langage politique = "excusez moi"



après visionnage, je confirme il a un ballet dans le cul    

il doit avoir trois gosses et a donc b**** trois fois dans sa vie  :mouais: 

ces gens là ne perdent pas de temps


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les forums quoi ?  :rateau:


j'ose pas t'expliquer    :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Non plus! :mouais: Quezako?   :mouais:



Une série américaine des années 60 !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh c'est toi qui veut leur faire rentrer un ballet dans le Q
> 
> C'est que ça en fait du monde




m**** il n'y a pas de correcteur d'orthographe automatique   (merci maïwen)
et en plus je l'ai refait dans l'autre post  :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> _C'est quoi ces histoires de partouze ???     _



Mooouuuuaaahhhh, c'est pas moi qui ai osée!      
Un  peu de serieux, cher ami


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

odré tu t'enfonces ... si j'ose dire  

un ba*lais*


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> j'ose pas t'expliquer    :rateau:



Tant mieux je risque d'avoir mal à la tête !   :rateau:


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ces gens là ne perdent pas de temps


en attendant discussions en français avec des français c'est assez agreable   ça change de l'anglais   
champagne à volonté, vins, fromages français et saucissons, sympa quand même


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> odré tu t'enfonces ... si j'ose dire
> 
> un ba*lais*



désolé  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> sur ordre de je ne sais qui   le senfants etaient interdits
> LES ENFANTS INTERDITS     sans rire pas cons eux




ils avaient peur qu'il mangent les 4 chips deposé dans les 20 coupelles ?


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est lui mais bon il s'est rattrapé après lors de son discours en disant que les enfants etaient les bienvenus, tous les enfants, et a fait 3 allusions au enfants de la nation etc etc, bref en langage politique = "excusez moi"



Il a vraiment besoin d'être mis au vert , lui  

Moi, je serais parti illico avec la marmaille sous les bras


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Mooouuuuaaahhhh, c'est pas moi qui ai osée!
> Un  peu de serieux, cher ami




Pas ce soir !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> en attendant discussions en français avec des français c'est assez agreable   ça change de l'anglais
> champagne à volonté, vins, fromages français et saucissons, sympa quand même



tu vas en allemagne pour parler anglais ! vive l'europe !

je ne parlais que de l'ambassadeur ....


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

2 secondes je m'occupe des enfants (pfiouuu c'est en direct ouaouhhhhh  :bebe:  °


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ils avaient peur qu'il mangent les 4 chips deposé dans les 20 coupelles ?



tu te promenes avec un monocle, toi?
     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Un  peu de serieux, cher ami


  

C'est à moi que tu parles ?????


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> tu te promenes avec un monocle, toi?
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Et le petit doigt en l'air ... Aaaaah les envahisseurs !!!   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit



Bonne nuit à toi jeune fille aux mains !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est lui




 :mouais:    :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

on dorait le double de mon banquier, 
celui avec lequel j'ai eu une  rencontre approché :mouais: la semaine derniere


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh c'est toi qui veut leur faire rentrer un ballet dans le Q
> 
> C'est que ça en fait du monde



Ooooooohhhhhhhhh, shocking!!! (enfin un truc comme ça, je cause pas english)


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à toi jeune fille aux mains !


oui   merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit



bonne nuit et fais de bô rêves


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Une série américaine des années 60 !



J'avais pas la télé, pas de relais dans les îles
 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

je vous jure......

la telé a bien marché jusq'a que je demande a voir la fin du dvd scoubidou   

ben, ma telé a vite deraillé !!!     

je sens que je vais piquer une tele aux monstres
(de tt façon ne sont pas la pendant 6 semaines )


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh c'est toi qui veut leur faire rentrer un ballet dans le Q
> 
> C'est que ça en fait du monde



faire rentrer toute une troupe de ballet là-dedans cela demande une certaine souplesse ... :rateau: :rose:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Bonne et douce nuit maiwen


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> en attendant discussions en français avec des français c'est assez agreable   ça change de l'anglais
> champagne à volonté, vins, fromages français et saucissons, sympa quand même



Qu'est-ce que tu as contre l'anglais toi qui avais ouvert un si joli fil dans la langue de mon ami Will ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

deja au lit maiwen ?   

le demenagement de ton bureau t'as epuisé a ce point ?   



bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> en attendant discussions en français avec des français c'est assez agreable   ça change de l'anglais
> champagne à volonté, vins, fromages français et saucissons, sympa quand même



Il n'y a pas beaucoup de français?
Nous dans notre coin on c'est fait des copains français, mais pas à travers le Consulat


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

ben voila , la telé a definitivement rendu l'ame pour ce soir   

meme le son a disparu     



une bonne nuit de repos et un bon coup de savate et demain sa repart


----------



## Spyro (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben voila , la telé a definitivement rendu l'ame pour ce soir


Ça se fête ça, non ?


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est à moi que tu parles ?????



Yep!!
  

  :love:


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas beaucoup de français?
> Nous dans notre coin on c'est fait des copains français, mais pas à travers le Consulat


pas tant que ça en fait 
 mais c'etait sympa comme fin d'après midi, de se sentir français je ne sais pourquoi ça fait du bien  :love: , et l'année prochaine j'amnère les enfants des copains on va mettre le boxon a leur soire ferrero roche d'or     
a plus   


ps: l'anglais ça va un moment c'est comme mireille mathieu ça faut pas en abuser :rateau:


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> tu vas en allemagne pour parler anglais ! vive l'europe !
> 
> je ne parlais que de l'ambassadeur ....


ich bin in ireland


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça se fête ça, non ?




j'en ai encore 2 de secour       

bon, c'est pas tout mais bioman est parti au lit
et vu qu'il est  ne s'endort pas sans moi et bien je m'en vais aussi 

bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai encore 2 de secour
> 
> bon, c'est pas tout mais bioman est parti au lit
> et vu qu'il est  ne s'endort pas sans moi et bien je m'en vais aussi
> ...



Bonne nuit Robertav !  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pas tant que ça en fait
> mais c'etait sympa comme fin d'après midi, de se sentir français je ne sasi poruquoi ça fait du bien  :love: , et l'année prochaine j'amnère les enfants des copains on va mettre le boxon a leur soire ferrero roche d'or
> a plus
> 
> ...




Mon cher et tendre époux dit pareil  

L'année prochaine tu pourrais emmener toute la classe de tes enfants pour qu'ils connaissent l'esprit français. 

La plupart de nos amis était (sont encore) quand même espagnol    :


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ich bin in ireland



ja, ich habe verstanden ! nein ?

ich spreich deustch a little bit  :rateau: 

(vous au fond je vous entends déjà glousser et riposter ... bitte pas de propos salace !)


----------



## Spyro (14 Juillet 2005)

La barrière de mon "balcon" (c'est à dire qu'il n'y a que la barrière de l'autre coté de la porte-fenêtre ) est en verre dépoli. Avec le lampdaire orange derrière ça fait des jolis motifs comme des toiles d'araignées, je trouve ça très joli !


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai encore 2 de secour
> 
> bon, c'est pas tout mais bioman est parti au lit
> et vu qu'il est  ne s'endort pas sans moi et bien je m'en vais aussi
> ...




+Bonne et douce nuit a toi, tombe pas du lit! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est pas tout mais bioman est parti au lit
> et vu qu'il est  ne s'endort pas sans moi et bien je m'en vais aussi


Parce que tu le réveilles quand tu te couches ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> La barrière de mon "balcon" (c'est à dire qu'il n'y a que la barrière de l'autre coté de la porte-fenêtre ) est en verre dépoli. Avec le lampdaire orange derrière ça fait des jolis motifs comme des toiles d'araignées, je trouve ça très joli !



Photo ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> La barrière de mon "balcon" (c'est à dire qu'il n'y a que la barrière de l'autre coté de la porte-fenêtre ) est en verre dépoli. Avec le lampdaire orange derrière ça fait des jolis motifs comme des toiles d'araignées, je trouve ça très joli !



prends un photo ... parce que je vois pas


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ja, ich habe verstanden ! nein ?
> 
> ich spreich deustch a little bit  :rateau:
> 
> (vous au fond je vous entends déjà glousser et riposter ... bitte pas de propos salace !)



J'ai rien dit, moi


----------



## Spyro (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Photo ?


Vouaip







J'ai fait ce que j'ai pu en me calant avec le tuyau de l'aspirateur (la partie métalique hein :rateau: ) pour que ça soit pas trop flou malgré le temps de pose (une seconde), paske j'ai pas de trépied  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vouaip. J'ai fait ce que j'ai pu en me calant avec le tuyau de l'aspirateur (la partie métalique hein :rateau: ) pour que ça soit pas trop flou malgré le temps de pose (une seconde), paske j'ai pas de trépied  :hein:




il ya tout ça derrrière ton balcon mais tu vis où ?


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu le réveilles quand tu te couches ?



ben oui 

"Coucou cheri, je suis là, tu peux dormir"
 :sick:


----------



## Spyro (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> il ya tout ça derrrière ton balcon mais tu vis où ?


Tout quoi ?   
Y a besoin de vivre à un endroit particulier pour avoir un tuyau d'aspirateur ?


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tout quoi ?
> Y a besoin de vivre à un endroit particulier pour avoir un tuyau d'aspirateur ?



En tout cas, il est propre


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, il est propre





Madame , tu as un mp   enfin j'attends ton mp  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vouaip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu fais ce que tu veux avec ton aspirateur dans l'intimité de ton logis ... :rateau:

Sinon oui assez proche d'une toile d'araignée !


----------



## Spyro (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais ce que tu veux avec ton aspirateur dans l'intimité de ton logis ...


  :rateau: 

En calant l'APPAREIL PHOTO voyons, *l'appareil* !  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tout quoi ?
> Y a besoin de vivre à un endroit particulier pour avoir un tuyau d'aspirateur ?




comment t'as fait ? d'où vient cette lumière ? on dirait le fameux tunnel, celui qu'on vu ceux qui ont frôlé la mort  :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vouaip



*Voilà que Spyro nous fait une NDE*
Tu t'es vu flotter au plafond après être sorti de ton corps ?
Qu'est ce que t'as vu dans le tunnel de lumière ?


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

Super le 14 juillet !
Les mômes dans le parc en face, les boum des pétards, les fiiiiiiuuuuuuu des fusées
Et de temps un plus gros que les autres et un "poum" suivi d'une alarme de bagnole qui se déclenche  
Et demain les propriétaires heureux avec des taches noires de roussi sur leur carrosserie  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Hello Macgeneration optimisé


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Hello Macgeneration optimisé



hello mr invisible   

(tu l'auras à chaque fois celle là)


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Hello Macgeneration optimisé



Salut Cor !


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!...  
Bonsoir l'Autruche!... 
Bonsoir la Bergère!... 
Bonsoir les autres!...


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Hello Macgeneration optimisé



 MacGénération a été optimisé?...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!...
> Bonsoir l'Autruche!...
> Bonsoir la Bergère!...
> Bonsoir les autres!...



Bonsoir à toi !


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

Quel petit musée ?  :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Coucouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------

